# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] PQR - Rotation Bot

## Xelper

PQR is a bot designed to perform complex DPS, healing and tanking rotations for the player. It was mainly designed to reduce the tediousness of performing a complex rotation for hours on end, which for many can be a huge relief and provide them with a better WoW experience where they may have wanted to quit in other cases.

No addons to configure.No pixel scanning to hinder performance.Easily customizable and shareable abilities and rotations.
You will just need to find a rotation to get started, and there are plenty posted in this thread and on the Wiki. Scroll down to the bottom of this post for direct links to each classes' rotation page. Please do some searching before making posts.

*Download PQR
Download | VirusTotal Scan*
(Run PQRUpdater.exe in a new, or current directory of PQR to download the latest version.)



_

Manual Download Only:
*NOTE: Since you are downloading an EXE directly, some web browsers may consider it malicious.
If you are unable to use the updater, you may download PQR.exe and PQR.exe.config directly.
If you need to download offsets directly, the list of offsets can be found here.
You will need to download from this link: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Offsets/
Simply add the XML file name to the end of that URL. Ex: Offsets_15050.xml
Would be: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...sets_15050.xml

If you are playing WoW 3.3.5, download PQR 1.1 here:
PQR111.zip
_*How to Use Rotation Bot*
1) Launch PQR.exe
2) Select the process you would like to attach to. You must be logged into your character to do this.
3) Install and Select your Primary and Secondary rotations.
4) Press ALT+X to start your Primary rotation, and ALT+Z to start your Secondary rotation. Pressing the key(s) again will either stop the bot or switch the rotation, depending on what you have selected.

*How to Use Interrupt Bot*
1) Add/Remove any spell that you would like to interrupt on the main form or select "Interrupt All Spells".
2) Press ALT+C to start/stop Interrupt Mode.

*Configuring a Rotation
*1) Select the "Rotation Editor"
2) Select the Class that you wish to edit.
3) Select the Profile you wish to edit, or create a new profile.
4) Select the rotation you wish to edit, or add a new rotation.
5) The "Current Abilities" list is the rotation that will be used from top to bottom.
6) Rotations are automatically saved as you make changes.
7) You may also provide a static download address for your profiles to allow users to use the "Download Update" button as well as provide a note to users so they have more details on what the rotation is supposed to do.


​*Configuring an Ability
*1) Select the Ability Editor.

2) Select the Class for which you would like to configure an ability for.
3) Select the Profile for which you would like to configure an ability for.
4) Configuring an ability. An ability only requires a couple parts to work properly, which I have marked as required.
Ability Name (Required) - This is just the name to represent the ability, it must be unique.Spell ID (Required) - This is the spell ID that will be casted if the ability 'returns true.' Use spell ID 0 to not cast any spell.Actions (Optional) - A list of macros that will be performed if this ability returns true. Delimited by a |. Ex: /startattack|/petattack|/use 13Cancel Channel (Optional) - Is this ability allowed to be cast while channeling?Recast Delay (Optional) - The number of milliseconds before this ability is allowed to be recast.Skip Unknown (Optional) - Should this ability be skipped if the spell ID is unknown? Does NOT apply to spell ID 0.Target (Required) - Who to cast the spell at. Valid units are provided and you can also use the PQR_CustomTarget before returning true to name another unit.Lua (Required) - The lua code to be executed to determine if this ability will be executed. It is executed in the form of a function, so you should use 'return true' to indicate you wish to cast the ability.
5) Press "Save."

Here is an example ability.
Example: Cast Hammer of Wrath if the player has "Avenging Wrath" buff (allowing our Execute ability to be cast at any time), or if the target is less than 20% HP.


```
        local sAW = UnitBuffID("player", 31884) 
        local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")


        if sAW ~= nil then
            return true
        else
            if unithealth <= 20 then -- only usable if target health < 20%
                return true
            end
        end
```



*OwnedCore Community Supported Classes and Specs:*
Death Knight Rotations
Druid Rotations
Hunter Rotations
Mage Rotations
Monk Rotations
Paladin Rotations
Priest Rotations
Rogue Rotations
Shaman Rotations
Warlock Rotations
Warrior Rotations

*Thanks
*-Ryuk-, JuJuBosc, Shynd (fasm), TOM_RUS (making everyones lives 100 times easier with the Info Dump thread every patch) , and many many more people from the Memory Editing section.

----------


## Xelper

*Xelper's Profiles:
*In PQR go to "Rotation Editor" -> "Download Profile from URL" then copy and paste in the following URL and hit "Download:"

*Ret - Mists of Pandaria:
*http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/Xelper.txt

----------


## bu_ba_911

To request help with all of Team Nova's current Profiles in 5.0.4, please go to -

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

List of our Live Profiles:
Death Knight - Blood
Death Knight - Unholy
Paladin - Holy
Hunter - Beast Mastery
Warlock - Affliction
Warlock - Destruction
Warrior - Fury
Warrior - Arms 
Priest- Disc

In Progress:
Warlock - Demonlogoy

To Do:
Priest- Shadow
Monk - Windwalker 
Monk - Mistweaver

----------


## crystal_tech

Good News Everyone!

My 5.0.4 BM Hunter and Affliction Warlock have been released!

Here: http://goo.gl/Zn3at

Just a Note I love feedback and I thank all my donators as times have been tough.

----------


## sheuron

*... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
*Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
4. Start WoW and load your character
5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.

PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.

This people made possible the work on all profiles by donating a small amount of money. If the profile help you in any way take in consideration make a donation on my paypal account.
*DONATORS*: Charles D, Egemen A, Jaime A, Gerard K, SayShea W, Hot Rod H. Avatar I.

*Mage* PVE (Fire,Arcane, Frost)
*Warrior* PVE (Protection, Fury)

*Monk* Leveling (1-10), PVE (Windwalker)
*Priest* PVE (Holy)

*Hunter* PVE (BM)
*Death Knight* PVE (Unholy)

*Druid* PVE (Resto, Feral)
*Rogue* PVE (Combat)

*Shaman* PVE (Resto)





Underlined spec mean raid quality profile. Others are developement profiles.

*WoW 5 Mist of Pandaria > http://goo.gl/9Iy6F*

*WoW 4.3.x (private servers) > http://goo.gl/rseZ0*

*-- Developing your own profile --*
This script will help you find spells ids you need to develop your own profile. Use on game chat, not inside PQR.


```
/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
```

----------


## Xelper

Right, that taints the PQR execution path... can't assign values to variables from an unsecure area (macros, script commands, etc) then manipulate them from PQR.

----------


## firepong

Comments? - Feedback? - Questions? Go to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2370646 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

Feral (Cat) DPS:
Setup:
-After Downloading the Profile, go into Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select My Profile (FireKitteh) > Click "Download Update".
-Link is out-dated, why you have to do the above.

LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...tehDRUID22.rar

Ok guys, since [Blinded] hasn't came on and updated his Enhance profile in a while, I decided to take it over and make it better  :Cool: 


[Blinded] Enahance Shaman Profile
LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...HAMAN_v1.0.rar


HonorBuddy Compatible PQRotation Leveling Profile:
DOWNLOAD LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...R_Combined.rarSVN LINK: svn checkout pqrotation-profiles - Revision 50: / pqrotation-profiles-read-only

HonorBuddy + PQRotation Warrior Profile Version 0.2.1

Coded as of this Zip release:
Levels safely 1-70Arms Only so far Till I get around to coding Fury. Fury has parts done, but HonorBuddy CC itself has not been touched and as so, HonorBuddy will fight PQRotation for supremacy in spell casts  :Wink: Uses Victory Rush for healsHas a much better DPS rotationFirst death was at level 45 in a dungeon lol

Ok guys, you know the drill. Singular goes in CustomClasses folder in HonorBuddy. Let it over-write everything that it needs to. Copy Warrior and Data Folder to their respective places in the PQRotation Folder. Start HonorBuddy and PQrotation. In PQRotation, select Warrior Main Rotation as the rotation you will be using. From there, it will auto-detect your spec, level and pick the best accordingly.

To keep the latest update of the PQRotation Profiles, update the profile from within PQRotation by clicking Rotation Editor > Class - Warrior > Profile - HonorBuddy Warrior DPS > Download Update.
As for the HonorBuddy CC updates, you will have to get that from my SVN, which is in my signature. I will not update the zip file with the newest changes as that would be a lot of work for every update I release.
Just go through the Other Profiles link and select the Source Tab. Follow the Instruction's there. I will not baby you through it all. If you do not know how to sue SVN, then start doing some Google searches.

DOWNLOAD LINK: HonorBuddy_Warrior_Rotation's.rar - pqrotation-profiles - HonorBUddy - PQROtation - Warrior Leveling - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting
SVN CHECKOUT: Source Checkout - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting

FOLLOW THE BELOW STEPS TO UPDATE MY PROFILES IN PQROTATION!! NOT FOLLOWING THESE STEPS COULD INDUCE ERRORS IN-GAME FROM FILES MISSING OR FILES BEING OUT-OF-DATE

-- EXTRA --

If anyone needs to know how to update a rotation, its like this:
1. Rotation Editor
2. Select Class
3. Select Profile
4. Click Button that Says "Download Update"

----------


## sheuron

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## tozededao

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

Found another way PQR stop working:

1. Load Bartender4
2. On top any rotation write this code



```
test = GetMouseFocus().action
```

3. Start rotation and go into combat, PQR stop working as soon mouse is placed over any Bartender frame.

----------


## imdasandman

5.0.4 pre mop profiles!!!!

LIVE Profiles:
DK- Masterfrost (DW) [ no cd's/no POF 20 mil dmg done on dummies 34.3k dps]
HasteFrost( 2H) [no cd's not even PoF 20 mil dmg done on dummies 37.6k dps][ Madness LFR 74.4k dps with an ilvl of 400 with nm gurth]
Unholy PVE(2H)[ no cd's on dummie with a 20 mil test 36k dps][ Madness LFR 71.2k dps with ilvl of 401]


For non-svn users- Link to downloadable DK profiles( does not get updated as often)
http://code.google.com/p/imdasandman...downloads/list

SVN users-
http://imdasandmandeathknight.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/





Donations help pay for my WoW account and lets me take the wife out... Help control the wife aggro  :Stick Out Tongue: 
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...if%3aNonHosted

----------


## romb0t

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile  :Wink:

----------


## yourson

Thing is that PQR help so much with extra boring things... like leveling, daily quests, LFR... and even boring parts of raiding. Thanks once again to everyone who contribute.

----------


## Deva

Reserving.

Also, hooray!

----------


## Holobyte

Wow... the last thread has been closed... my heart stopped for a while. xD

Does anybody knows where in the world is Valma? I really miss his coding skills.

----------


## kickmydog

Reserved. For profiles.

----------


## evlow

Reserved for my future shadow priest profile

----------


## tpiggott14

does anyone have a PvE Sub rogue rotation that is also good for leveling.

----------


## carlosprieto64

noob question: for a paladin healer, you need anything else for heal? or just with the profiles? u need to target raid members? wich profile are you using for it?

thanks

----------


## lawlmoto

> does anyone have a PvE Sub rogue rotation that is also good for leveling.


Just modify them to prioritize recoup and put it up even without a lot of points.

----------


## Spykehollow

LF a shammy enha rotation, the one in the wiki don't do the weapon buff, dont put the totem on the ground and the dps is so freaking ridicolously!

----------


## schadis

@Carlosprieto64

at first you need PQR!
then i can say bubbas(team NOVA) healadin profile is just amazing for that on start pqr go on ability editor and click on Download from url!
bubbas dowload url is in his signature he has posted at page one. ( http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt )
paste this in and download, all his profiles will be installed! and the data file too.
now you only need to start PQR select your char -> select your profile which is Holy master ( it will switch between raid, party, .... automaticly)
read the info by clicking on the ! right to the profile dropdown
select your hotkey to start the profile push it and enjoy! nothing to do more

@Spykehellow that the funktion to search in a thread and search the old one for profiles! 
this one is working i think( i use it, not really sure because i am at work^^)

all credits to Blinded!!!



> [Blinded]'s Shaman Profile
> 
> Includes :
> 
> •Enhancement - Without T13 4p bonus
> •Enhancement - With T13 4p bonus
> 
> HotKeys :
> 
> ...


sry for my bad english 
all my thx tooo NOVA team this profiles are f... amazing

----------


## dklcfr

> the last thread has been closed... my heart stopped for a while.


This ^ 
Fresh new thread, keep up the great work Xelper and all profile developers.. Continuing +rep to you all as i can.

----------


## Xelper

I'm thinking of adding a Login "class"... I have something for this external to PQR but I think it would work well integrated into PQR...

In 2.1.5 I already added a "Launch WoW" button to save time. I also have this login script:


```
if (WoWAccountSelectDialog and WoWAccountSelectDialog:IsShown()) then
    for i=0,GetNumGameAccounts() do 
        if GetGameAccountInfo(i) == "%SUBACCOUNT%" then
            WoWAccountSelect_SelectAccount(i)
            break
        end
    end
elseif (AccountLoginUI and AccountLoginUI:IsVisible()) then
    DefaultServerLogin("%ACCOUNT%", "%PASSWORD%")
    AccountLoginUI:Hide() 
elseif (RealmList and RealmList:IsVisible()) then
    for i=1, select('#', GetRealmCategories()) do
        for j=1,GetNumRealms(i) do
            if GetRealmInfo(i,j) == "%SERVER%" then
                RealmList:Hide()
                ChangeRealm(i, j)
            end
        end
    end
elseif (CharacterSelectUI and CharacterSelectUI:IsVisible()) then
    if GetServerName() ~= "%SERVER%" and (not RealmList or not RealmList:IsVisible()) then
        RequestRealmList(1)
    else
        for i=0,GetNumCharacters() do
            if (GetCharacterInfo(i) == "%CHARACTER%") then
                CharacterSelect_SelectCharacter(i)
                EnterWorld()
                break
            end
        end
    end
end
```


You would just need to provide:
accountName, accountPassword, subAccount (ex: WoW1), character and realm. Running the profile would take you from the login screen all the way to character select and log you into the character of your choice automatically.


What I haven't decided yet is how to implement this 'class'... I'll likely have a 'character manager' in the settings page and then you will automatically see a 'rotation' for each character when not logged in. ALT+X would login to whatever character you have for rotation 1, ALT+Z character 2, etc (or whatever you change the keybinds to.) It logs in super-quick.  :Smile: 

I'll encrypt this in a separate XML using AES256, as long as you don't distribute that XML you won't need to worry about anyone else getting into your characters. :P

EDIT: And obviously this is all optional, you don't have to use it if you don't want to. Just a matter of convenience.

----------


## firepong

> I'm thinking of adding a Login "class"... I have something for this external to PQR but I think it would work well integrated into PQR...
> 
> In 2.1.5 I already added a "Launch WoW" button to save time. I also have this login script:
> 
> 
> ```
> if (WoWAccountSelectDialog and WoWAccountSelectDialog:IsShown()) then
>     for i=0,GetNumGameAccounts() do 
>         if GetGameAccountInfo(i) == "%SUBACCOUNT%" then
> ...


I would definitely use this. Sounds good to me.

Also, they fixed the spell problem in beta where you had to have "!" in front of the spell. So, like you did in the beta version of 2.1.2 (Still using and using now for beta since the problem was fixed). Was gonna say, maybe giving CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID)) another shot in a later release? Don't know if Blizzard will break spell casting again though, so that might be a set back  :Wink:

----------


## solarwake

Glad to see a new thread has been started. I was getting worried about the other one getting any posts until I saw this. Thanks everyone for your hard work! I like the idea of profile writers reserving a place for profiles. I would suggest someone talk to a mod to get rid of the fluff at the start to allow the profile writers to reserve a spot on the first few pages.

Solarwake

----------


## PCharlesAA

Is PQR_NotBehindTarget the only check to see if your behind the target or not?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Is UnitDebuffID exclusive to PQR? I cannot find any documentation and it seems as 

```
UnitDebuffID("target", 89775, "player")
```

 is returning 

```
UnitDebuff("target", GetSpellInfo(89775), "player")
```

 and giving me anything listed as Hemorrhage, either the bleed or the glyph DoT.

The only work around I have found thus far and probably will still continue to use is the following as it checks actual spell IDs and not names.


```
function Debuff(t,s,p)
	for i=1,40 do
		local name,_,_,count,_,_,expires,_,_,_,spellID = UnitDebuff(t,i,p)
		if spellID == s then
			local expires = expires - GetTime()
			return name,expires,count
		end
	end
end
```

And then my code in the ability:


```
if GetComboPoints("player", "target") < 4 then
	local Hemorrhage,HemorrhageExpires = Debuff("target", 89775, "player")
	if not Hemorrhage or HemorrhageExpires < 3 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is PQR_NotBehindTarget the only check to see if your behind the target or not?


updated in PQR 2.1.3

Only front


```
PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")
```

Only back


```
not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")
```

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is UnitDebuffID exclusive to PQR? I cannot find any documentation and it seems as 
> 
> ```
> UnitDebuffID("target", 89775, "player")
> ```
> 
>  is returning 
> 
> ```
> ...


It is, but its modified UnitDebuff that changes id into name, and also can use filters (to work in different locales).

----------


## MastaRage

Nice new thread, was suspicious why there was no new posts in 17 hours on the last thread.

----------


## Xelper

Yes, UnitBuffID just translates the spell ID into a name then does a UnitBuff lookup.. It's only purpose was for making profile localization easier. I won't simply change it now because I like that it easily works with multiple ranks of the same debuff... And a lot of profiles expect it to work that way.

I may eventually add another parameter to it that you can set to true, or maybe add an "EXACT" filter, that would allow you to get a return for only that spell ID.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


EDIT: Okay, I've changed my mind... ill add in support for an "EXACT" filter next build. Normally you can use multiple filters, but if you use "EXACT" you can only use "PLAYER" with it. See code below. This will not break existing functionality.

Untested, but if you want to use it now: 
Please change the function name if you implement it into a profile.  :Smile: 


```
function UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter)
    local spellName = GetSpellInfo(spellID)
    if filter == nil then
        return UnitBuff(unit, spellName)
    else
        local exactSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "EXACT")
        local playerSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "PLAYER")


        if exactSearch then
            --using the index does not support filter.
            for i=1,40 do
                local _, _, _, _, _, _, _, buffCaster, _, _, buffSpellID = UnitBuff(unit, i)
                if buffSpellID ~= nil then
                    if buffSpellID == spellID then
                        if (not playerSearch) or (playerSearch and (buffCaster == "player")) then
                            return UnitBuff(unit, i)
                        end
                    end
                else
                    return nil
                end
            end
        else
            --just pass the filter to UnitBuff and return.
            return UnitBuff(unit, spellName, nil, filter)
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## huffdady

Reserved for my future Boomkin and Elemental Shaman profiles

----------


## Mpzor

Any hunter profiles that work on beta? Tried a couple already, but they wont do anything and I cant figure out why :P All the spell ids are the same etc so...

Cheers

----------


## Fumi

"You gave out too much reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later" but i want to give all the awesome people rep!  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Any hunter profiles that work on beta? Tried a couple already, but they wont do anything and I cant figure out why :P All the spell ids are the same etc so...
> 
> Cheers


hunters are a mess and ids have changed thats why they won't work. beta is beta

----------


## Mpzor

I thought that ids might have changed, but I checked Xelper's ret profile for mop and all the pala ids are the same as for the live profile, so I just figured that they didnt change em. Guess I was wrong :P

----------


## joboy_67

Reserve for Feral PVP profile. Great Work on PQR. Have been using it since release.

----------


## nertharul

grrr gaved rep to all the profile creators, but think will have to wait to give more cuz its ok CD  :Frown:

----------


## lawlmoto

Finally finished my semester, so I might be working on classes that are lacking support. Which classes would you guys say need a rewrite/profile the most?

I have written a private one for nearly every class/spec that I play.

----------


## Dominium

What is currently the best feral combat druid tank profile? Using Gabbz and enjoying it, but maybe I missed something ;P

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can allways test Sheurons and Firepongs profiles as well, and compare them.

----------


## nertharul

> Finally finished my semester, so I might be working on classes that are lacking support. Which classes would you guys say need a rewrite/profile the most?
> 
> I have written a private one for nearly every class/spec that I play.


yay, sent u the info requirement to ur PM box, will +rep as soon as wears off CD

----------


## TeQ99

Is there a good Dk frost 2h pvp profile?

I still can't find one..

----------


## firepong

> You can allways test Sheurons and Firepongs profiles as well, and compare them.


ye, mines not to great. I heard it doesn't perform in the DPS Department. Guess that's what I get for going through SimCraft for the rotation  :Wink:  Good for DPS, not so good for Tanks lol

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is there a good Dk frost 2h pvp profile?
> 
> I still can't find one..


Rotation should be the same, so just use a standard frost DK profile.

----------


## crystal_tech

yay a spammer

----------


## lawlmoto

> yay a spammer


You gotta admit the:


~ ¤ ╭⌒╮ ╭⌒╮
~ ¤ ╭⌒╮ ╭⌒╮
╭⌒╭⌒╮╭⌒╮～╭⌒╮
,））））,''）~~ ,''~）
╱◥█◣ ╱◥█◣
｜田｜田｜｜田｜田｜
╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬╬

Was kinda cool ;P

----------


## nertharul

> You gotta admit the:
> 
> 
> ~ ¤ ╭⌒╮ ╭⌒╮
> ~ ¤ ╭⌒╮ ╭⌒╮
> ╭⌒╭⌒╮╭⌒╮～╭⌒╮
> ,））））,''）~~ ,''~）
> ╱◥█◣ ╱◥█◣
> ｜田｜田｜｜田｜田｜
> ...


hahahah true story

----------


## imdasandman

new beta is out... just a heads up xelper

was about to try and get the hunter stuff at least partially fixed for the beta client... Guess I will try here in a couple days

----------


## Xelper

New offsets are up.

----------


## imdasandman

> New offsets are up.


<<<<gives xelper a bro hug

----------


## Kinkeh

> <<<<gives xelper a bro hug


Same! =] can work on a rotation for the beta now.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just got Custom Healing Tables officially working on HPally.... Please note that if I was able to break them, I'm sure you will to  :Stick Out Tongue:  Since they aren't obvious how to turn on I released it anyways for those who want to play around with them  :Smile: 

Please read SVN notes if u want to learn how to use it. I will be working on it's stability tomorrow  :Big Grin:

----------


## fluxflux

HAve anyone a new MOnk Profile for the new Beta PAtch?

i think the old profil from Bubba iss outdatet

----------


## imdasandman

I got hunter working save for cobra shot... it is saying spell id is wrong skipping but the spell id is 77767 both in pqr and wowhead/wowdb.com both on the beta pages... same bullshit that was messing up my dk profiles :/ did a /combatlog in wow to see if the spell id changed... nope still the 77767. Here is the snip of that combat log for xelper... maybe it is an offset issue?



```
5/9 01:24:50.482  SPELL_DAMAGE,0x020000000022FDA7,"Player_Name",0x511,0x0,0xF530D79A0001A3B5,"Hozen Scavenger",0x10a48,0x0,77767,"Cobra Shot",0x8,10956,-1,8,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
5/9 01:24:50.482  SPELL_CAST_START,0x020000000022FDA7,"Player_Name",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,77767,"Cobra Shot",0x8
```

----------


## gamingjunkie

> HAve anyone a new MOnk Profile for the new Beta PAtch?
> 
> i think the old profil from Bubba iss outdatet


Just used the Nova Monk profile and it seems to be working fine for me

----------


## fluxflux

> Just used the Nova Monk profile and it seems to be working fine for me



no now its not worked with new patch to many changes

Edit: oki iss working but not Perfect it does now not the best dps

----------


## Deva

> no now its not worked with new patch to many changes
> 
> Edit: oki iss working but not Perfect it does now not the best dps


Beta is beta is beta is beta...

----------


## vorn10

> LF a shammy enha rotation, the one in the wiki don't do the weapon buff, dont put the totem on the ground and the dps is so freaking ridicolously!


enhSHAMAN.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
did it myself (using code from another profiles) dont know if it is good or not cuz my enh gear is 353 and 378 weapon, overall is ~370

----------


## Luciferozzy

Onya Just wanna say your resto sham profile is awsome... just a minor bug tho
the dispell is not working.

----------


## Xelper

> I got hunter working save for cobra shot... it is saying spell id is wrong skipping but the spell id is 77767 both in pqr and wowhead/wowdb.com both on the beta pages... same bullshit that was messing up my dk profiles :/ did a /combatlog in wow to see if the spell id changed... nope still the 77767. Here is the snip of that combat log for xelper... maybe it is an offset issue?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 5/9 01:24:50.482  SPELL_DAMAGE,0x020000000022FDA7,"Player_Name",0x511,0x0,0xF530D79A0001A3B5,"Hozen Scavenger",0x10a48,0x0,77767,"Cobra Shot",0x8,10956,-1,8,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
> 5/9 01:24:50.482  SPELL_CAST_START,0x020000000022FDA7,"Player_Name",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,77767,"Cobra Shot",0x8
> ```


No, its not an offset issue, it is a Blizzard issue. Blizzard will fix their functions eventually. They don't need to answer for them yet because the UI/API is not open for beta testing yet... once it is you can submit bug reports directly to Blizzard (though, you will need to show a legit use of the call, which isn't hard to do.... you can use the CastSpellByID as part of a secure action button.) IF this problem is still widespread at release I will provide a way to change the internal casting mechanism to the one shown in the code below.

CastSpellByID(77767) is not working. Change your Cobra Shot to this:

Name: Cobra Shot
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767))
return true
```

----------


## lawlmoto

So from input it looks like people want fire mage/warrior profiles. This seem right?

I'll probably put up a poll and see which one I should work on first.

Might do a mage one first since it should take less time to test/simpler rotation.

For the warrior stance dance one it'll probably be mostly like boss's, cept a few more enhancements for smarter colossus smash logic.

http://poll.pollcode.com/bygf

If "other" please add a comment with which one.

----------


## Bobita70

Hi Crystal .. please check you Mailbox mate
cheers

----------


## nertharul

> So from input it looks like people want fire mage/warrior profiles. This seem right?
> 
> I'll probably put up a poll and see which one I should work on first.
> 
> Might do a mage one first since it should take less time to test/simpler rotation.
> 
> For the warrior stance dance one it'll probably be mostly like boss's, cept a few more enhancements for smarter colossus smash logic.
> 
> Please Vote: What profile
> ...


Already voted

I say THE MIGHTY WARRIORS go first, since blizz doesnt love us and nerf us everytime GC wants :P

----------


## imdasandman

> No, its not an offset issue, it is a Blizzard issue. Blizzard will fix their functions eventually. They don't need to answer for them yet because the UI/API is not open for beta testing yet... once it is you can submit bug reports directly to Blizzard (though, you will need to show a legit use of the call, which isn't hard to do.... you can use the CastSpellByID as part of a secure action button.) IF this problem is still widespread at release I will provide a way to change the internal casting mechanism to the one shown in the code below.
> 
> CastSpellByID(77767) is not working. Change your Cobra Shot to this:
> 
> Name: Cobra Shot
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ...


Ty so much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

I actually noticed this the other night when I was trying out 2.1.4 on beta. Got problems that I couldn't get solved, so I went back to PQRotation v2.1.2Beta. Worked a charm for me since Blizzard fixed their spell problem so you don't have to have "!" in front of the spell name.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi Crystal .. please check you Mailbox mate
> cheers


I did, sent ya something back. and thanks for the feedback lol

----------


## crystal_tech

> I actually noticed this the other night when I was trying out 2.1.4 on beta. Got problems that I couldn't get solved, so I went back to PQRotation v2.1.2Beta. Worked a charm for me since Blizzard fixed their spell problem so you don't have to have "!" in front of the spell name.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


are you using my code any firepong? the /cast !auto shot in the actions box? your saying we don't need that in beta cause that would be nice.

----------


## lawlmoto

Please Vote: What profile

If you vote "Other"

Please comment class/spec, and the problems with the current profiles.

----------


## firepong

Yup crystal, that's not needed anymore. PQRotation v2.1.2 was Xelpers Dev version with CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) instead of CastSpellByID(spellID) for the spellID section of the code that you add in. And like what was stated above, Beta is having problems with CastSpellByID. The reason I had went back to 2.1.2 is because I didn't want to just straight up rewrite my feral profile and have to change it back later.

P.S. Naa, I wasent using that any. I found a couple worm arounds on spells that didn't seem to cast with the above 2 methods. One of them, Shirrings pointed out to me. Don't know it off the top of my head, but it has to do with CastSpell() where it uses the index slot of the spell.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

Could someone recommend a really good holy paladin PVP profile? Cheers

----------


## lawlmoto

Bubbas nova paladin

----------


## firepong

BU_Bu's profile has a holy PvP in it, just have to use it  :Wink: 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gabbz

> I say THE MIGHTY WARRIORS go first, since blizz doesnt love us and nerf us everytime GC wants :P


What reality are you from?
Overall DPS 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds

----------


## Dominium

Only profiles in Bubba that I see are Holy No MO and Holy PvE

----------


## nertharul

> What reality are you from?
> Overall DPS 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds


Well i said that not cuz i'm not on the first 4 top dps of my guild 25HM ds, but i ment that not so many ppl play warriors as mains since we get nerfbats from nowere, (fury) as example hehehhe

Just asking for some love!! and yeh my english sucks so sometimes i dont express my self like i should  :Frown:

----------


## lawlmoto

Dom, you're using one extremely out of date.

----------


## Dominium

Guess so, gota update  :Wink:

----------


## Taran32

> Ok, thought I would post up my profiles here.
> 
> Feral (Cat) DPS:
> Change-log (2.8.1):
> -Most of the profile, to my abilities, follows SimCraft. I have even beat SimCraft a few Times in DPS on Ultraxion (By as much as 2k+ DPS).
> -Mangle will only hit targets that are in front of you (Most of the Time)
> --Code added to only Mangle on Ultraxion and Ragnaros to shave those few seconds off when having to Cast Shred to get the "Not Behind Target" message.
> -Code added to use Orc and Tauren Racial's for added DPS (Sorry, all the other classes Racial's don't do anything for DPS, so they aren't getting added).
> -Will also use Engineering Gloves as well as Trinkets when Berserk is active (Most DPS increase. Possible for Bloodlust, but only if berserk is active as well)
> ...


Firepong, Do any of these work under level 85? Specifically for leveling 1-85? Was curious before I rolled a Druid. Wasn't sure if they start at 10 when you get the first Feral talents or if it's something where I have to chug all the way to 60 before it starts to register.

----------


## yourson

> So from input it looks like people want fire mage/warrior profiles. This seem right?
> 
> I'll probably put up a poll and see which one I should work on first.
> 
> Might do a mage one first since it should take less time to test/simpler rotation.
> 
> For the warrior stance dance one it'll probably be mostly like boss's, cept a few more enhancements for smarter colossus smash logic.
> 
> Please Vote: What profile
> ...


Thx for this info mate. When it comes to Boss profiles, it works quite well for Cata content, ofc it doesn't work at all for MoP. For Cata content, Bosses AOE is quite weak and also kind a miss 2 targets AOE where it would spam Cleave instead of Heroic Strike. Also it isn't using Zerkers Rage at all. But in general for Cata content one and only problem with Bosses profiles is that we don't have such quality profile for MoP. I hope that will change  :Smile: .

----------


## lawlmoto

What are the classes beating you?

----------


## yourson

> What are the classes beating you?


On most encounters, none. On some that include more AOE hunters/mages/priests.

----------


## lawlmoto

For MoP the rotation should be way easier because there is no stance dancing at all.

Can you expand on the aoe comment?
Bosses already cleaves and blade storms.

----------


## maleth

Oh god I'm praying like crazy for an up to date arms warrior profile which will be kept updated.

----------


## yourson

> For MoP the rotation should be way easier because there is no stance dancing at all.
> 
> Can you expand on the aoe comment?
> Bosses already cleaves and blade storms.


Its rage starving so much... dunno reason and in general it gives low dps. Also poping Bladestorm on its own... don't think its smart idea. It would be great to se sheurons or bubas implementation that once you double click ability it pauses rotation for 1 sec and cast ability. That would be great for bladestorm. That AOE mode is good for 4+ targets (like adds on hc spine or sleeper), but there isn't like 2 targets option/pofile (like fro ship, madness + parasite etc).

But as I said, that profile is really high quality one.

About MoP and stance dancing... maybe we won't have stance dance, but optimizing rage generation and consumption + tracking all procs, buffs and debuffs may be hard. We will see.

Beta is already at lvl 89, so soon we will be able to test real 90 content.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Its rage starving so much... dunno reason and in general it gives low dps. Also poping Bladestorm on its own... don't think its smart idea. It would be great to se sheurons or bubas implementation that once you double click ability it pauses rotation for 1 sec and cast ability. That would be great for bladestorm. That AOE mode is good for 4+ targets (like adds on hc spine or sleeper), but there isn't like 2 targets option/pofile (like fro ship, madness + parasite etc).
> 
> But as I said, that profile is really high quality one.
> 
> About MoP and stance dancing... maybe we won't have stance dance, but optimizing rage generation and consumption + tracking all procs, buffs and debuffs may be hard. We will see.
> 
> Beta is already at lvl 89, so soon we will be able to test real 90 content.


I'll probably always prioritize live over beta since lots of things may still change before release. If I was to do manual bladestorm it probably won't bring via click delay since it's prone to taint errors. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Firepong, Do any of these work under level 85? Specifically for leveling 1-85? Was curious before I rolled a Druid. Wasn't sure if they start at 10 when you get the first Feral talents or if it's something where I have to chug all the way to 60 before it starts to register.


I don't believe it would work for leveling. There are so much checks in there for abilities that you get from later levels, none of it would be used. My best bet for when your leveling is to make your own profile. That way, you learn how to code and you get the automation all in one  :Wink: 

Usually what a lot of us coders do when were leveling. Just make our own profile. I've got my priest profile going good at level 66. Won't say it's perfect, but it lets me follow someone and have the rotation target the tanks target when in combat  :Big Grin:

----------


## yourson

> I'll probably always prioritize live over beta since lots of things may still change before release. If I was to do manual bladestorm it probably won't bring via click delay since it's prone to taint errors. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Aye, beta will change a lot still, although some general things are already set. It will be interesting to test once they enable lvl 90 next week and some heroics.

About live vs beta, I 100% agree.

----------


## schadis

can someone tell me why people vote there: Please Vote: What profile they whant a arms profile? boss`s stance dance is making ****ing high numbers in ds.
and why is the sec vote fire mage sheurons fire mage profile is also realy nice.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Aye, beta will change a lot still, although some general things are already set. It will be interesting to test once they enable lvl 90 next week and some heroics.
> 
> About live vs beta, I 100% agree.


Anyways, back home, was out at lunch, on phone.

I'll probably make a rotation with several variations for both aoe, and the way it handles TFB.




> can someone tell me why people vote there: Please Vote: What profile they whant a arms profile? boss`s stance dance is making ****ing high numbers in ds.
> and why is the sec vote fire mage sheurons fire mage profile is also realy nice.


I'm just trying to get a gauge of which profile I should work on first. After I get some decent numbers in voting I'll probably make a google spreadsheet vote as well to make sure no ones doing duplicate votes/to get more detailed statistics. Then I'll get feedback on the profile I'm going to work on, and what's wrong with the ones already out.

----------


## johm2

Attachment 7340

I have no clue what happened. I switched toons to test another profile, switched back and then this started happening almost as soon as I enter combat. I am not using Bartender bars. I have ElvUI installed.

EDIT: I think I messed up the profile. I will redownload a fresh copy and try again.

EDIT 2: Fixed by redownloading the profile. Must have called something wrong and don't remember. :-/

----------


## nertharul

> can someone tell me why people vote there: Please Vote: What profile they whant a arms profile? boss`s stance dance is making ****ing high numbers in ds.
> and why is the sec vote fire mage sheurons fire mage profile is also realy nice.


Well we know boss and sheurons profiles are so good on ds, but i voted for arms warrior cuz i asked lawlmoto for a couple of additions to those profiles. (atleast thats me) not sure of others.

----------


## lawlmoto

Looks like warrior is winning out so far.

----------


## Xelper

I just uploaded PQR 2.1.5 to the updater.

-Added new Launch WoW button, it reads your WoW location from the registry... Please let me know if this doesn't work. 
-Added new character login system, that allows you to login automatically to the character of your choice using a rotation keybind.
-UnitBuffID and UnitDebuffID have been upgraded. I added an "EXACT" filter. If you use EXACT, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT"
Example: 
UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.

This should not break existing functionality.

----------


## lawlmoto

> I just uploaded PQR 2.1.5 to the updater.
> 
> -Added new Launch WoW button, it reads your WoW location from the registry... Please let me know if this doesn't work. 
> -Added new character login system, that allows you to login automatically to the character of your choice using a rotation keybind.
> -UnitBuffID and UnitDebuffID have been upgraded. I added an "EXACT" filter. If you use EXACT, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT"
> Example: 
> UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.
> 
> This should not break existing functionality.


Works well, would be nice to be able to not pick a character, and have it get you to just the char select screen (if you leave character name blank).

Seems to boot you to login screen prompting you to enter password if you leave the character name blank.



```
if (WoWAccountSelectDialog and WoWAccountSelectDialog:IsShown()) then
    for i=0,GetNumGameAccounts() do
        if GetGameAccountInfo(i) == "%SUBACCOUNT%" then
            WoWAccountSelect_SelectAccount(i)
            break
        end
    end
elseif (AccountLoginUI and AccountLoginUI:IsVisible()) then
    DefaultServerLogin("%ACCOUNT%", "%PASSWORD%")
    AccountLoginUI:Hide()
elseif (RealmList and RealmList:IsVisible()) then
    for i=1, select('#', GetRealmCategories()) do
        for j=1,GetNumRealms(i) do
            if GetRealmInfo(i,j) == "%SERVER%" then
                RealmList:Hide()
                ChangeRealm(i, j)
            end
        end
    end
elseif (CharacterSelectUI and CharacterSelectUI:IsVisible()) then
    if GetServerName() ~= "%SERVER%" and (not RealmList or not RealmList:IsVisible()) then
        RequestRealmList(1)
    else if "%CHARACTER%" ~= nil then
			for i=0,GetNumCharacters() do
				if (GetCharacterInfo(i) == "%CHARACTER%") then
					CharacterSelect_SelectCharacter(i)
					EnterWorld()
					break
				end
			end
		else
			break
		end
    end
end
```

Something like this

----------


## imdasandman

> are you using my code any firepong? the /cast !auto shot in the actions box? your saying we don't need that in beta cause that would be nice.


I got rid of your actions all together and everything seems to work ok. I havnt been on since last night to update cobra shot. Once i can kill a few mobs with getting debug errors i will toss the cs somewhere and send you tge link via pm crystal. I had to butcher your profile btw :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Aye, beta will change a lot still, although some general things are already set. It will be interesting to test once they enable lvl 90 next week and some heroics.
> 
> About live vs beta, I 100% agree.


I doubt 90's going to be out for a couple more weeks. They still haven't enabled 89 yet and they have 2-3 more zones that need to be opened. I give 90 and the heroics atleast 2 more weeks seeing as in the new dungeons for 87+, half the bosses still don't have loot. Also, for every level they release, their opening a new zone so people can bug test the quests to see if their are bugs and crit errors like what was on the turtles  :Wink: 

Again, I say at least 2+ weeks till they even think of doing 90. They also said they didn't want pet battles till 90 was unlocked, so that's also a factor (But then again, Pet Battles were pretty much done when they accidentally released it in a patch).

P.S. Unless there was a blue post I missed saying 90 was going to be unlocked soon, I'm going to stick with my above message  :Wink:

----------


## yourson

89 is up since today. Last week thay enabled 88... so 90 is probably 2 major patches away. But you are right, we are probably looking into 2-3 weeks.

----------


## Gabbz

Which version off Boss arms profiles are you guys using? I am still using 5.2 since the later version had less dps?

----------


## alex5772

hi all, i'm dual boxing lvling 2 toons, a hlr and a dps on dungeons, there is a rotation that the dps will follow the hlr or tank while i heal tru the dungeon, that can also auto greed on loot roll?

----------


## lawlmoto

> hi all, i'm dual boxing lvling 2 toons, a hlr and a dps on dungeons, there is a rotation that the dps will follow the hlr or tank while i heal tru the dungeon, that can also auto greed on loot roll?


PassLoot - Bags & Inventory - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

Follow Felankor (Auto Follow and Dual/Multi Boxing AddOn) : Group, Guild & Friends : World of Warcraft AddOns

----------


## discobob

seems that PQR_UnitFacing is returning false no matter what with the last update, did i miss something in the last thread?

----------


## nertharul

> Which version off Boss arms profiles are you guys using? I am still using 5.2 since the later version had less dps?


7.3 boss arms

so u saying 5.2 > 7.3?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Iam using 7.3, though I havent compared it to the others. Where do you find his profiles again?

----------


## nertharul

> Iam using 7.3, though I havent compared it to the others. Where do you find his profiles again?


pretty much this, could u Gabbz share plz

----------


## lawlmoto

> seems that PQR_UnitFacing is returning false no matter what with the last update, did i miss something in the last thread?


Did you restart your WoW/pass it proper parameters?

----------


## firepong

@Gabbz (quote isn't working for me on tapatalk lol)

The main reason for the latest version of boss's profile not working might be because stance dancing might have been in the before and after code of 1.1. Front what I know, he had left right before 2.0 was released and the removal of before and after luau.

Might want to take a look at the code in 1.1.1 if you still have it and see if it in fact had it.

Other than that, back when it was big, 7.2 was only like a couple DPS behind if not mistaken, and that was only in certain situation's.

@yourson

I didn't know that. I had just downloaded that patch before I went to bed yesterday. Have yet to play it yet. Plus, my highest char is only 86. I haven't been on beta much lol.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nertharul

KK just foun dthe BOSS 5.2 arms

BossSDv5.2.rar

+rep bossqwerty not me k thnx

Unable to test it since i'm at work

Ref. post 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-259.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Number: #3873 Bossqwerty

----------


## lawlmoto

> @Gabbz (quote isn't working for me on tapatalk lol)
> 
> The main reason for the latest version of boss's profile not working might be because stance dancing might have been in the before and after code of 1.1. Front what I know, he had left right before 2.0 was released and the removal of before and after luau.
> 
> Might want to take a look at the code in 1.1.1 if you still have it and see if it in fact had it.
> 
> Other than that, back when it was big, 7.2 was only like a couple DPS behind if not mistaken, and that was only in certain situation's.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Try updating your Tapatalk . My quote started working after I updated to the latest version. 

Edit: and if that doesn't work you can always try clear data. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PCharlesAA

> updated in PQR 2.1.3
> 
> Only front
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")
> ```
> 
> ...


Tyvm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lawlmoto

I seem to have 7 "Other" votes, and only 2 comments on "other".

Might just make a poll with all 10 classes.

----------


## XSeeker

Looking for a hunter Prof that has Srv/BM and can pull over 30dps with a 395 ilvl hunter

----------


## crystal_tech

> Looking for a hunter Prof that has Srv/BM and can pull over 30dps with a 395 ilvl hunter


check my links in my sig!

----------


## XSeeker

urs is the ones ive been using but they arnt pushing my ilvl 395 hunter over 30k and its speced/gemmed/reforged to the mark but for some reson it wont go over 30k dps : \

----------


## collinetnick

Whats the highest pulling frost dk profile. A unholy one would be nice aswell.

----------


## lawlmoto

> urs is the ones ive been using but they arnt pushing my ilvl 395 hunter over 30k and its speced/gemmed/reforged to the mark but for some reson it wont go over 30k dps : \


My custom one seems to be pulling 37k with 388 equipped.

Are you remembering to summon your pet?

----------


## sheuron

```
Message: [string "GetSavedAccountList() message(AccountList[1..."]:1: attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)
Time: 05/10/12 04:18:24
Count: 3
Stack: [string " message(AccountList[1..."]:1: in main chunk

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)"
```

no idea where did that came from, error appear while afk

----------


## kickmydog

> urs is the ones ive been using but they arnt pushing my ilvl 395 hunter over 30k and its speced/gemmed/reforged to the mark but for some reson it wont go over 30k dps : \


I've ranked number 2 in the World using my BM profile, on one of the heroic mode boss kills, most of the others I've ranked in the high 30s or so.

----------


## crystal_tech

> urs is the ones ive been using but they arnt pushing my ilvl 395 hunter over 30k and its speced/gemmed/reforged to the mark but for some reson it wont go over 30k dps : \


on a boss in a group or just target dummies?

in madness i pull over 70k with my sv profile. in the last LFR ultra i pulled a soild 42k second on meters was 32k warrior.

try installing: AutoLagTolerance : Action Bar Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns --no need for any setup just make sure lag tolerancec is enabled
and install this: Leatrix Latency Fix : WoW Tools & Utilities : World of Warcraft AddOns --its a simple reg file, just restart your pc after install.

and see if the dps goes up.

----------


## lawlmoto

> ```
> Message: [string "GetSavedAccountList() message(AccountList[1..."]:1: attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/10/12 04:18:24
> Count: 3
> Stack: [string " message(AccountList[1..."]:1: in main chunk
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> (*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)"
> ```
> ...


You might've left rotation on, and it triggered the auto signin code without signin set up?

----------


## Xelper

> ```
> Message: [string "GetSavedAccountList() message(AccountList[1..."]:1: attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/10/12 04:18:24
> Count: 3
> Stack: [string " message(AccountList[1..."]:1: in main chunk
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> (*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'GetSavedAccountList' (a nil value)"
> ```
> ...


Were you ingame (in the world)? That code should only inject on a keybind press with a valid character profile selected. I'll add another check that will avoid that.

EDIT: obviously ingame if you could see the full error like that... Yeah that code isn't supposed to run from ingame, since all the functions related to logging in are nil while ingame.

EDIT2: GetSavedAccountList() isnt anywhere in my code... I did use it briefly but I removed it, try running PQRUpdater again.

Also on the topic of the auto-login code, I know it can be a bit buggy especially switching accounts... I am working on improving it.

----------


## lawlmoto

> on a boss in a group or just target dummies?
> 
> in madness i pull over 70k with my sv profile. in the last LFR ultra i pulled a soild 42k second on meters was 32k warrior.
> 
> try installing: AutoLagTolerance : Action Bar Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns --no need for any setup just make sure lag tolerancec is enabled
> and install this: Leatrix Latency Fix : WoW Tools & Utilities : World of Warcraft AddOns --its a simple reg file, just restart your pc after install.
> 
> and see if the dps goes up.


The second shouldn't be required anymore, the option ingame should do the same thing with nagling.

----------


## XSeeker

ty ill check this out later  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

Willing to Test all rogue profiles in LFR, H DS, and 30min dummy tests.
Level 85 Night Elf Rogue | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
Avg Ilvl403

Will also be giving besides the raw DPS feed will also give personal feedback on individual profiles
having knowledge of all the specs.

----------


## onya

I've been working on making my profiles more levelling friendly since i'm levelling another shaman, here's some code others may find useful.

this will check the right spec is activated, 1 for left, 2 for middle, 3 for right.


```
 if GetPrimaryTalentTree() ~=1 then
     PQR_WriteToChat("elemental spec not activated")
     PQR_StopRotation()
     return true
  end
```

this function will return true if a glyph is active when passed the spellid of the glyph. just make sure you pass it the right number e.g. for Glyph of Unleashed Lightning it's 101052 not 101057 or 71155



```
 function HasGlyph(sid)
  	for i = 1,GetNumGlyphSockets() do
	  local enabled, glyphType, _, glyphSpell = GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)
	    if (enabled and glyphType and glyphSpell) then
	      if glyphSpell == sid then return true end
	    end
	end
	return false
  end
```

----------


## sheuron

Done this code to detect when pyroblast is casted, because takes more than a second since spell is casted till proyectile reach and debuff the target. May be usefull to anyone.



```
if not pyroFrame then
  pyroFrame = CreateFrame("Frame") 
  pyroFrame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED") 
  pyroFrame:SetScript("OnEvent",function(...) if select(7,...)==11366 or select(7,...)==92315 then pyroTime = GetTime() end end)
end

if ( IsUsableSpell(92315) or ( not HaveDebuff("target",{22959,17800},1,"PLAYER") and not PQR_IsMoving(1) ) ) 
and ( not pyroTime or GetTime() - pyroTime > 2 ) 
then return true end
```

Cant use the build in Recast Delay because i need to check 2 spells "Pyroblast"/"Pyroblast!" and recast delay only work with one.

----------


## XSeeker

@kickmydog

i cant seem to get ur profs to work it doesnt say any errors but its just that th rotaion itself wont start for both surv and BM

----------


## sheuron

*... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
*Mage* PVE(Fire,Arcane) PVP(Fire,Frost)
*Priest* PVE(Holy), PVP(Discipline)

*Hunter* PVE(MM, Survival)
*Warrior* PVE(Protection, Fury)

*Rogue* PVE(Combat), PVP(Subtlely)
*Death Knight* PVP(Frost)

*Shaman* PVE(Resto, Elemental)
*Druid* PVE(Resto, Feral tank)


EXTRAS: Auto gather Herbs & Archaelogy, Auto follow any unit, PQR Reference

*http://goo.gl/rseZ0*
Changes:

+ Updated PQR_Reference to version 2.1.5
+ New interrupt profile: Auto follow any unit
+ New interrupt profile: Debug (show casted spells)
+ Changed Fire Mage PvE logic.

----------


## imdasandman

Crystal check your pm's I sent you the link to my svn crap and I at least got your profiles working so far in the beta....  :Big Grin:  post the changes I made with free will it is after all your work not mine.

----------


## rivenfall

Is there anyway to run this application on a mac?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is there anyway to run this application on a mac?


Vm or boot camp windows 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rivenfall

Yeah I know that but I mean besides running a virtual windows or bootcamp

----------


## onya

> Yeah I know that but I mean besides running a virtual windows or bootcamp


no there isn't

----------


## Pumpurum

Found in Nova profiles ability:"Use: Mouseover skill"


```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and IsMouseButtonDown()
	then RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) end
```

Can I do the same thing for some keyboard buttons (1,2,3,4,5 .. Q,F etc.). In ​​Onya profiles macros are used for this purpose (Cvars), but it does not work without the PQR.

----------


## Shamrockstar

this is something that i've seen tossed around but apperantly at the moment it's only modifiers.. you can however get around this by setting your naga buttons etc to these variables

----------


## XSeeker

looking for all beta profiles

----------


## happydado

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Mage* PVE(Fire,Arcane) PVP(Fire,Frost)
> *Priest* PVE(Holy), PVP(Discipline)
> 
> *Hunter* PVE(MM, Survival)
> *Warrior* PVE(Protection, Fury)
> 
> *Rogue* PVE(Combat), PVP(Subtlely)
> *Death Knight* PVP(Frost)
> ...


hi m8 in your fire pvp profile my mage never cast istant pyro. can u help me?

----------


## sheuron

> hi m8 in your fire pvp profile my mage never cast istant pyro. can u help me?


1. Language?
2. When your hot steak is active if you type "/dump IsUsableSpell(92315)" return empty or 1?
3. On Pyroblast ability try replacing "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315))" with "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315),nil)"

----------


## buntcake72

Hey there Sheuron, any way to make your Hunter profiles NOT fire off all the cooldowns when you start them? Not really good for raiding when the team has the benefit of heroism and my Rapid Fire is on a CD because it blew at the start of the profile.

----------


## Fumi

> Hey there Sheuron, any way to make your Hunter profiles NOT fire off all the cooldowns when you start them? Not really good for raiding when the team has the benefit of heroism and my Rapid Fire is on a CD because it blew at the start of the profile.


Go to Rotation Editor > Find the profile you are using > remove rapid fire from "Current Abilities"  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Hey there Sheuron, any way to make your Hunter profiles NOT fire off all the cooldowns when you start them? Not really good for raiding when the team has the benefit of heroism and my Rapid Fire is on a CD because it blew at the start of the profile.


You can remove Spell from rottation and manual cast clicking on it.

----------


## Weird0

> looking for all beta profiles


ya well i hope you can operate the search function of this forum ^^

----------


## Fumi

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Mage* PVE(Fire,Arcane) PVP(Fire,Frost)
> *Priest* PVE(Holy), PVP(Discipline)
> 
> *Hunter* PVE(MM, Survival)
> *Warrior* PVE(Protection, Fury)
> 
> *Rogue* PVE(Combat), PVP(Subtlely)
> *Death Knight* PVP(Frost)
> ...


HOW? 10char

----------


## osbornx22

```
-- demo shout all arena enemies, if:
-- is in range,
-- not cced,
-- has not already a demo shout equivalent debuff,
-- is melee class,
-- and is not immun.

-- all cc debuffs
local ccs = { 85388, 605, 51722, 676, 2094, 8122, 5782, 5246,
5484, 82691, 51514, 61780, 61721, 61305, 28272, 28271, 118, 6770,
853, 96201, 1833, 408, 5211, 49203, 20066, 33786 }

local ccmax = table.getn(ccs)

-- demo shout equivalents
local demos = { 1160, 99, 81130, 26017, 702, 24423, 50256 }

local demomax = table.getn(demos)

local mem = GetNumRaidMembers()

-- for every enemy
for i = 1, mem do
	local tar = "arena"..i
	local x, class = UnitClass(tar)
		
	-- in range?
	if CheckInteractDistance(tar,2)	
	and IsSpellInRange("Heldenhafter Wurf",tar)
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(tar,1)
	
	-- melee?
	and ( class == "ROGUE"
	or class == "WARRIOR"
	or class == "DEATHKNIGHT"
	or class == "HUNTER"	
	or ( ( class == "PALADIN"
	or class == "SHAMAN"
	or class == "DRUID" )	
	and UnitPowerMax(tar) < UnitHealthMax(tar) / 2 ) )
	
	-- not immun?
	and UnitBuff(tar,"Eisblock") == nil -- iceblock
	and UnitBuff(tar,"Abschreckung") == nil -- deterence
	and UnitBuff(tar,"Gottesschild") == nil -- bubble
	and UnitBuff(tar,"Hand des Schutzes") == nil -- hop	
	then
		local cc = false
		
		-- no cc already?
		for i = 1, ccmax do
			if UnitDebuffID(tar,ccs[i]) ~= nil then
				cc = true
			end
		end
		
		local demo = false

		-- no demo debuff already?
		for i = 1, demomax do
			if UnitDebuffID(tar,demos[i]) ~= nil then
				demo = true
			end
		end
		
		if not cc
		and not demo
		then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Sivers

Sheuron: is there any way to include an option in your Resto Druid PvE to only lifebloom your focus target? On fights with multiple adds it goes crazy wasting mana on lifebloom on DPS who temporarily get aggro. Also a way to make sure Lifebloom has 100% uptime and doesn't fall off (mana/clearcasting procs are more important than the heal tick and wasting 3 GCDs)

Other than that it does a fantastic job and is surprisingly mana efficient even with my druid's bad gear  :Smile:

----------


## Captw

> enhSHAMAN.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> did it myself (using code from another profiles) dont know if it is good or not cuz my enh gear is 353 and 378 weapon, overall is ~370


I will give it a whirl. 402 enh here

----------


## buntcake72

> You can remove Spell from rottation and manual cast clicking on it.



I know that goofy, I meant your profile is written to say use all cooldowns on Left Shift and I'm saying it's blowing them all WITHOUT using Left Shift, hence the question as to maybe you might want to test your profile out quickly to see if it's working properly  :Cool:

----------


## discobob

does anyone know if there is a possible way to target enemy spirit link totem and take it out as soon as it spawns?

----------


## happydado

> 1. Language?
> 2. When your hot steak is active if you type "/dump IsUsableSpell(92315)" return empty or 1?
> 3. On Pyroblast ability try replacing "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315))" with "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315),nil)"


Eng language 
1
no work anyway.

----------


## lawlmoto

> does anyone know if there is a possible way to target enemy spirit link totem and take it out as soon as it spawns?


What class are you?

----------


## imdasandman

Crystal where you at man  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> does anyone know if there is a possible way to target enemy spirit link totem and take it out as soon as it spawns?


i use a macro for this imo
/tar spirit link
/cast <insert ranged spell of choice>

for frost dk I use howling blast, unholy is icy touch and /pet attack

----------


## sheuron

> Eng language 
> 1
> no work anyway.


Doing some tweaks on fire mage profile atm, ll upload mage profiles later. Managed to do 80k on madness LFR  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

Well I tossed the hunter profiles on the same svn link that is in my sig they are in the hunter folder. Hopefully some one will like this... Just remember to +rep Crystal_Tech as it is after all all his work... all I did was troubleshoot with a debugger and made crude changes to his abilities and rotations.... I do not know very much about hunters so please do not ask me to refine the profiles.

If you use the Marked for Death glyph(auto applies hunters mark) make sure hunter's mark is taken out of the rotation. If not make sure hunters mark is placed in there. This edit does not support Misdirection or tranq shot... If you want feel free to add them in and try a 5 man and see if they work.

I also did not pick up the iron hawk talent so if that breaks the rotation respec out of it.

----------


## lawlmoto

> i use a macro for this imo
> /tar spirit link
> /cast <insert ranged spell of choice>
> 
> for frost dk I use howling blast, unholy is icy touch and /pet attack


I thought you couldn't /target totems by name for a few patches now?

----------


## imdasandman

hmm... maybe not... I can;t login to test this right now but I will later using my wifes shammy as a test subject later....

----------


## Ralphiuss

So I've been trying to create profiles on my own...Now when I say create profiles I mean steal code from everyone else's profiles and try to understand what is being done and modify it for my needs. 

my current project just add a AOE mod switch to Xepler's Ret profile using Sheuron's AOE code. This is what I have 



```
local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)

if sealRight == nil then
if AOEenabled then
   CastSpellByID(20154)
return true

else


if sealTruth == nil then 
   CastSpellByID(31801)
return true

	end
    end
end
```

It'll cast Seal of Truth then when switched to AOE it'll cast Seal Of Righteousness, but wont switch back to Seal Of Truth. What am I doing wrong? lol

----------


## imdasandman

> So I've been trying to create profiles on my own...Now when I say create profiles I mean steal code from everyone else's profiles and try to understand what is being done and modify it for my needs. 
> 
> my current project just add a AOE mod switch to Xepler's Ret profile using Sheuron's AOE code. This is what I have 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
> local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)
> ...


at the top of the rotation put a condition Make sure the spell id is set to 0



```
local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)

if not AOEenabled then
if sealTruth == nil then 
   CastSpellByID(31801)
return true 
end
end
```

maybe that will work for you

----------


## Ralphiuss

> at the top of the rotation put a condition Make sure the spell id is set to 0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
> 
> if not AOEenabled then
> if sealTruth == nil then 
> ...




```
local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)

if sealRight == nil then
if AOEenabled then
   CastSpellByID(20154)
return true

else

if not AOEenabled then
if sealTruth == nil then 
   CastSpellByID(31801)
return true

	   end
	end
  end
end
```

Same thing will do the first part, but wont recast seal of truth.

----------


## Xelper

> _On Pyroblast ability try replacing "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315))" with "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92315),nil)"_


Just so you know, when a parameter doesn't exist it is considered to be nil. So those two lines are basically the same thing.__

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Reserve for Feral PVP profile. Great Work on PQR. Have been using it since release.


Looking forward to a feral-pvp profile. Would be nice if it was like Gabbz Kittybear profile but resumes pvp-rotation at shapeshift. I actually use kittybear in BG's and it does pretty good!

----------


## Xelper

I'm going out for a couple hours but I just put up the offsets for the latest beta build. 

PQR core functionality should work, but I can't guarentee PQR_UnitFacing will work because the servers are not yet up so I can't verify the object manager offsets. If it's not working I'll release updated offsets later tonight.

----------


## kickmydog

```
local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)

if AOEenabled and sealRight == nil then CastSpellByID(20154) return true

if not AOEenabled and sealTruth == nil then CastSpellByID(31801) return true

end
```

try that out.

----------


## ishtro

> ```
> local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
> local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)
> 
> if AOEenabled and sealRight == nil then CastSpellByID(20154) return true
> 
> if not AOEenabled and sealTruth == nil then CastSpellByID(31801) return true
> 
> end
> ...



forgot to use end..



```
local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)

if AOEenabled and sealRight == nil then CastSpellByID(20154) return true end

if not AOEenabled and sealTruth == nil then CastSpellByID(31801) return true end
```

----------


## Ralphiuss

Nice and it's now working! Just more knowledge to add while I try and teach my self this 

Thanks all adding +rep to whom I can  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Just so you know, when a parameter doesn't exist it is considered to be nil. So those two lines are basically the same thing.__


Some spells returns a rank as second parameter, is posible to get this "CastSpellByName(spellname,spellrank)", the nil value is just to avoid getting a second value on any scenario.

----------


## sheuron

Does PQR query object manager even is new functions (PQR_UnitInfo,...) not being used on profile? I think i noticed perforance decreased on last version playing 25 man groups. But not sure, need more testing, cant find older version to compare.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, since [Blinded] hasn't came on and updated his Enhance profile in a while, I decided to take it over and make it better  :Cool: 

Log:
-- Heal Mode Start --
Press Right Alt to Switch On/Off Heal Mode
Heal Mode Activated: Will use Greater Healing Wave When at 5 Maelstrom Stacks instead of Lightning Bolt when Health is Below 40%Heal Mode Deactivated: Will Use Lightning Bolt as Normal.While Heal Mode is Activated, it will do the above stated. Also, if the player has the Deep Corruption Debuff from H Yor'Sahj, it will instead skip Greater Healing Wave and instead cast Lightning Bolt/CHain Lightning Respectively/

PURELY BETA! HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO TEST AS MY SHAMAN HAS ALREADY DONE H DS10 THIS WEEK. NEED FEEDBACK

-- Heal Mode End --

-- AoE Mode Start --
-Press Right Control To Toggle AoE Mode
AoE Mode Activated: Uses Chain Lightning instead of Lightning Bolt as well as uses Fire Nova ( No Magma Totem Coded in Yet)AoE Mode Disabled: Uses Lightning Bolt and Does Not Use Chain Lightning/Fire Nova.
-- AoE Mode End --

-- Toggle Controls Start --
Hold Left Control to use Healing RainHold Left Shift To use Fire Elemental Totem
-- Toggle Controls End --

Usage:
Automatically puts enchants on weapons
Windfury on Main-HandFlametongue on Off-HandKeeps Lightning Shield Up
Recommended use of Lightning Shield Major Glyph for increased DPS
To-Do
Add in use of Stone Claw Totem on Yor'Sahj for ShieldMaybe More?
LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...HAMAN_v1.0.rar

GO INTO THE ROTATION EDITOR AND UPDATE PROFILE BEFORE USE TO GET THE DATA FILE!!

----------


## Xelper

> Does PQR query object manager even is new functions (PQR_UnitInfo,...) not being used on profile? I think i noticed perforance decreased on last version playing 25 man groups. But not sure, need more testing, cant find older version to compare.


Nope, if PQR_UnitInfo isn't being used it is not querying or running the command to update the object manager. Nothing has really changed at all with PQR WoW code in many builds. As long as you aren't passing the "EXACT" line to UnitBuffID it is still functioning exactly the same. I'll go a step further next update to cause it to not even write the object data to WoW... but that doesn't even matter because it is being written by a seperate process to a piece of memory that is never being touched by WoW.

----------


## Xelper

> Some spells returns a rank as second parameter, is posible to get this "CastSpellByName(spellname,spellrank)", the nil value is just to avoid getting a second value on any scenario.



True, but if it returned a rank it would do:

CastSpellByName("Spell", "Rank", nil) rather than just CastSpellByName("Spell", nil)

----------


## sheuron

> True, but if it returned a rank it would do:
> 
> CastSpellByName("Spell", "Rank", nil) rather than just CastSpellByName("Spell", nil)


Dont work that way, try this



```
/dump GetSpellInfo(133),nil
```

its lua behaviour

----------


## sheuron

Updated Fire Mage PvE profile. This is mayor update, dps have been increased substantially also having a faster response to spread DoTs while holding shift.

----------


## bu_ba_911

You know Sheuron.... I really wish I had a Mage to try out your Mage profile. Looks awesome.

----------


## evlow

i'll give it a shot soon on my mage and let ya know

----------


## osbornx22

> I thought you couldn't /target totems by name for a few patches now?


if target has buff spirit link, then tab until target = spirit link totem?

or

TargetUnit("totem") ?

or

CastSpellByID(1234,"totem") ?

or

CastSpellByName(1234, "totem") ?

----------


## firepong

> if target has buff spirit link, then tab until target = spirit link totem?
> 
> or
> 
> TargetUnit("totem") ?
> 
> or
> 
> CastSpellByID(1234,"totem") ?
> ...


"Totem" isn't a unit. Better to use RunMacroText("/tar Spirit Link Totem")

----------


## osbornx22

i tested it, you cannot target enemy totems with a macro like "/tar spirit link totem"

TargetUnit(), CastSpellByName() and CastSpellByID also doesnt work

example for my first idea (NOT TESTED)



```
local name, realm = UnitName("target")
local totem = "Spirit Link Totem"

local mem = GetNumRaidMembers()

for i = 1, mem do
	local tar = "arena"..i
	
	if UnitBuff(tar,totem) ~= nil
	and CheckInteractDistance(tar,3)
	then		
		while name ~= totem do
			TargetNearestEnemy()
			name, realm = UnitName("target")
		end
		
		return
	end
end
```

maybe the while loop goes crazy, if the totem is not in the "TAB" cycle
and while tabbing you possibly break a cc
and you cannot self choose a other target in this phase
and highspeed target changing is a indicator for cheating (like instant kick etc.)

----------


## tigole1

hey crrystal tech about your affliction profile, does it do the rotation once you have flasks food buffs and such in dragon soul?

----------


## firepong

> i tested it, you cannot target enemy totems with a macro like "/tar spirit link totem"
> 
> TargetUnit(), CastSpellByName() and CastSpellByID also doesnt work
> 
> example for my first idea (NOT TESTED)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Don't know if your smokin anything or not, but macros are CASE-SENSITIVE. Meaning "/tar spirit link totem" wouldn't work anyways. Gotta do "/tar Spirit Link Totem" See the 3 letters there that are capitals? I just tested it out myself in a duel with a shaman. I could and did target the totem with:


```
/tar Spirit Link Totem
/cast Flame Shock
```

Worked like a charm for me. Just make sure to check cases next time  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## magenpriest

> Updated Fire Mage PvE profile. This is mayor update, dps have been increased substantially also having a faster response to spread DoTs while holding shift.


Awesome  :Smile:  +rep for you. Thanks!

----------


## schadis

Will test sheurons fire mage update as soon as i get home frome work and will report back.^^

----------


## tigole1

have anyone successfully dd the crystal tech's demo dps rotation also the affliction doesnt seem to work for some odd reason when i enabled it the demo works though. anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## hbkx1

Sheuron ty for fire update, do you have racials in your profile that I can set to true or let me know how/where to add troll's berzerking

----------


## js1974

I've played with quite a few sets of code trying to figure out a way to impalement throwing Saronite Grenades, Is it possible to have it just auto throw the grenade where your mouse-over is and if so anyone able to share the code? Currently I can't get it to throw them only bring up the target cursor and then quick close it as it continues on.

----------


## onya

> Sheuron ty for fire update, do you have racials in your profile that I can set to true or let me know how/where to add troll's berzerking


Sheuron includes a text files with racials

----------


## osbornx22

> Don't know if your smokin anything or not, but macros are CASE-SENSITIVE. Meaning "/tar spirit link totem" wouldn't work anyways. Gotta do "/tar Spirit Link Totem" See the 3 letters there that are capitals? I just tested it out myself in a duel with a shaman. I could and did target the totem with:
> 
> 
> ```
> /tar Spirit Link Totem
> /cast Flame Shock
> ```
> 
> Worked like a charm for me. Just make sure to check cases next time


Do you play original blizzard live wow?

/tar Totem der Geistverbindung

doesnt work for me. maybe german client problem?

and macros doesnt case sensitiv for me, if a player name is God, i can target him with "/tar god", no problem

i also can target friendly totems with "/tar tot", but not enemy totems!

----------


## Kodek

Sheuron Hello, I really like your profiles, so kind to add serious rupture the profile of sub rogue pvp? I have tried but have not succeeded

Thank you very much and sorry for my English

----------


## Xelper

You guys wont be able to target totems, that functionality was taken away from the Lua API a long time ago.  :Smile: 




```
		while name ~= totem do
			TargetNearestEnemy()
			name, realm = UnitName("target")
		end
```

That code is likely to cause an infinite loop resulting in your WoW freezing too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osbornx22

yes, you say truth  :Smile: 

maybe just try x times to get targeting it



```
for i = 1, x do
  TargetNearestEnemy()
  name, realm = UnitName("target")
  if name == totem then
       return
   end
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yes, you say truth 
> 
> maybe just try x times to get targeting it
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i = 1, x do
>   TargetNearestEnemy()
> ...


also maybe limiting the code to only run when u are in an Arena Battle and a Shaman Exists

----------


## osbornx22

thats just a part of the code, see

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2252038 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> thats just a part of the code, see
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2252038 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


i saw that..... and from what I see here's what I see it doing

We are going to look for the number of raid members in our group and determine that this is the Arena Size

We are now going to be cycling through every Enemy Arena member seeing if they have a buff for SL totem

If they have SL totem then set it as target


at minimum I think should should make sure you're in an Arena battle at least before looping Arena targets  :Smile: 

so at the Beginning....

if IsActiveBattleFieldArena() then

----------


## vorn10

@Sheuron ur newest PVE fire mage sometimes after moving, starts casting pyroblast with no proc.
Edit
Or is it just for combustion when CD going off to not wait until pyro proc?

----------


## happydado

> Doing some tweaks on fire mage profile atm, ll upload mage profiles later. Managed to do 80k on madness LFR


I have download your PVE fire profile but no change on pvp profile and there are another problem when i have buff on me for istant i have try to push pause and manual cast to but he no cast pyro.
He cast pyro only if i push and target have freeze debuff.
Pls m8 hel0p me.

----------


## sheuron

Profile is using pyroblast to apply crit debuff.

----------


## happydado

> Profile is using pyroblast to apply crit debuff.


 ok this is ok but the profile no cast pyro if there are freeze debuff; in need to cast pyro manualy.
and another question in cone of cold and dragon breath code there are the possibility to add the condition of facing the target?

----------


## crystal_tech

okay sorry i've been away this week has been busy. sis grad mainly and work.

ok, i'm in mists beta i just haven't downloaded it yet cause i'm on a 3 megabit not byte dsl connection with a data cap (curse you att) so getting the files for beta after every patch isn't worth it. So my profiles will be reworked for mist when mists comes closer to a release date. I'm following the changes and such to update the profiles for a fast release.

Affliction Lock should work with flasks and food buffs, is it not?
Demo Lock, it works but can be better is what i'm hearing from peps. I need some input for this. 

Atm, Demo and all my profiles are based off of Simcraft action lists from the bis t13h profiles.

Also for the immo aura update the profile.

----------


## osbornx22

> i saw that..... and from what I see here's what I see it doing
> 
> We are going to look for the number of raid members in our group and determine that this is the Arena Size
> 
> We are now going to be cycling through every Enemy Arena member seeing if they have a buff for SL totem
> 
> If they have SL totem then set it as target
> 
> 
> ...


yes, and also i think its still a endless loop as long as spirit link buff in range exists, if you cannot get totem in target  :Frown: 
we need also a global counter to stop executing this abililty
and still

- while tabbing you possibly break a cc (solve: just stop attacking while searching the totem)
- highspeed target changing is a indicator for cheating (like instant kick etc.) (solve: increase target change interval)

overall a complicated and unreliable way to target a totem  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yes, and also i think its still a endless loop as long as spirit link buff in range exists, if you cannot get totem in target 
> we need also a global counter to stop executing this abililty
> and still
> 
> - while tabbing you possibly break a cc (solve: just stop attacking while searching the totem)
> - highspeed target changing is a indicator for cheating (like instant kick etc.) (solve: increase target change interval)
> 
> overall a complicated and unreliable way to target a totem


TargetUnit - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

look at how u can trigger the exact match, that could probably help u to

----------


## lawlmoto

@Xelper sent you a message relating to pet spellids in newest version

----------


## Ralphiuss

Does this look right? 



```
--Taunt Twilight Assaulter during Ultraxion Trash--
if UnitChannelInfo("target") == GetSpellInfo(105700) and GetSpellCooldown(62124) == 0 then
CastSpellByID(62124)
return true end
```

----------


## imdasandman

> okay sorry i've been away this week has been busy. sis grad mainly and work.
> 
> ok, i'm in mists beta i just haven't downloaded it yet cause i'm on a 3 megabit not byte dsl connection with a data cap (curse you att) so getting the files for beta after every patch isn't worth it. So my profiles will be reworked for mist when mists comes closer to a release date. I'm following the changes and such to update the profiles for a fast release.
> 
> Affliction Lock should work with flasks and food buffs, is it not?
> Demo Lock, it works but can be better is what i'm hearing from peps. I need some input for this. 
> 
> Atm, Demo and all my profiles are based off of Simcraft action lists from the bis t13h profiles.
> 
> Also for the immo aura update the profile.


When i was living in europe and had data caps i would just goto mcdonalds or a coffee shop and use their bandwidth to download my wow patches  :Stick Out Tongue:  but yea i hated data caps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## osbornx22

> TargetUnit - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> 
> look at how u can trigger the exact match, that could probably help u to


tested in duell
TargetUnit("Totem der Flammenzunge",true)
doesnt work

----------


## bu_ba_911

try using a 1 instad

----------


## Mpzor

imdasandman: Just tried your sv hunter profile on the beta. everything works fine except for the switching of aspects for when im moving and the bot wants to cast cobra shot

----------


## bu_ba_911

Me and Crystal_Tech have an idea in the workings and we would like to know if there was any Profile Writer that would be willing to Join Team Nova  :Big Grin: 

You would pretty much have access to all the members of Team Nova's profiles and workings in real time, you would have access to our ideas and everything a lot more readily. 

PM me with your request and a profile for us to review so we can try and find the best fit for us  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Xelper, I remember seeing a while back some code you posted for switching between single target and aoe for your ret paladin profile, but I can't seem to find it.

I think search is limited to 7 pages and I don't remember if it was on the 600 or 700 pages.

Could you please post it again?

----------


## yourson

> okay sorry i've been away this week has been busy. sis grad mainly and work.
> 
> ok, i'm in mists beta i just haven't downloaded it yet cause i'm on a 3 megabit not byte dsl connection with a data cap (curse you att) so getting the files for beta after every patch isn't worth it. So my profiles will be reworked for mist when mists comes closer to a release date. I'm following the changes and such to update the profiles for a fast release.
> 
> Affliction Lock should work with flasks and food buffs, is it not?
> Demo Lock, it works but can be better is what i'm hearing from peps. I need some input for this. 
> 
> Atm, Demo and all my profiles are based off of Simcraft action lists from the bis t13h profiles.
> 
> Also for the immo aura update the profile.


Patches aren't really that big, althouhg game it self initially is. Maybe someone from USa can be kind and just mail you initial beta and then you can later just dl patches that are like 100-200 each.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Xelper, I remember seeing a while back some code you posted for switching between single target and aoe for your ret paladin profile, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> I think search is limited to 7 pages and I don't remember if it was on the 600 or 700 pages.
> 
> Could you please post it again?


Avery, I thought you're profile already had a AOE toggle?


Also I created a modified version of Xelper's ret profile. I yanked so much code from other people to try and get this working. Please try it out and let me know..

Things I've added. 

CDs on modifiers. 
AOE toggle. 
Special things to do during certain events. I.E. Taunt down dragons during Ultraxion trash ( I had to guess at making this code) let me know if it doesn't work. Using a pot during blood lust. Added trinkets and glove slots. 

Use the following link to download within PQR. 

http://pqr-ret.googlecode.com/svn/Data/Retribution.txt

----------


## evlow

Here is a little piece of code that I threw together as a pre-combat button to push to pop engineering gloves + potion. Hope someone else gets some use out of it (change GetItemCount(58091) to your potion ID that you use.



```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and IsLeftControlKeyDown() then 	
	local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)
	if cd == 0 and havecd == 1 then UseInventoryItem(10) end
	local count = GetItemCount(58091)
	if count ~=0 then UseItemByName(58091) end
return true
end
```

----------


## cometangel

Hello, long time PQRotation user, and i have seen that progress is vastly proceeding, that is why i have decided to make a separate post with a compilation of all the pqr profiles around the net, and since PQRotation is heavily based around here, i thought it would be good to make the thread here, that is why i am asking for permission to post the respective profiles of the developers and scripters around here ( with respective credits and belongings ofc), and would like to have the integrated profiles downloader adress for those that have one  :Smile:  i will also put up a svn with categorized profiles so people can just download the whole bunch of it if they want, and ofcourse i will need your permission for that too, it is also fine if i post a link to your svn or w/e that you want/dont want to be posted.

----------


## sheuron

Done some modifications on Fire MAGE PvP profile, this is the behaviour:

Defensive:
- Ice Block / Mage Ward is used after Cauterize
- Out of combat buff arcane brillance, mage armor and create mana gem
- Cast Mana Shield when moving if not present
- Blast Wave & Ring of Frost are casted at mouse position when left shift is press
- Polymorph is cast on Mouseover, Focus when left control is press. If you are in arena group detect which enemy is not being target by anyone to be polymorph.

Offensive: (rotation ll not attack if player have any inmunity buff)
- Counterspell if used to interrupt casters or force melee enter in combat
- Mirror images is cast when any MAGIC, POISON or CURSE on you
- Trinket1 is used when enemy target is under 50% hp
- Cone of Cold > Dragon Breath > Frost nova is used then your enemy is not snared
- Combustion is used when enemy have living bomb + pyroblast debuff
- Pyroblast!, Living Bomb, Fire Blast and Flame Orb are used when your enemy is not snared
- If enemy if 30+ yards away cast Pyroblast, when enemy is closer cast Fireball
- Cast Spellsteal if any important buff is detected on enemy
- Cast Scorch when everything else is done.

This profile is using object manager to check enemy position, you can experience FPS loss.

----------


## sheuron

> Hello, long time PQRotation user, and i have seen that progress is vastly proceeding, that is why i have decided to make a separate post with a compilation of all the pqr profiles around the net, and since PQRotation is heavily based around here, i thought it would be good to make the thread here, that is why i am asking for permission to post the respective profiles of the developers and scripters around here ( with respective credits and belongings ofc), and would like to have the integrated profiles downloader adress for those that have one  i will also put up a svn with categorized profiles so people can just download the whole bunch of it if they want, and ofcourse i will need your permission for that too, it is also fine if i post a link to your svn or w/e that you want/dont want to be posted.


You talking about a another page with profile list like this one PQRotation Wiki and another svn like this one / - pqr-svn-profiles - Hosted PQR profiles. - Google Project Hosting

----------


## terqbot

is anyone else that uses diesall's warrior profile having problems with it since the new pqr update?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> You talking about a another page with profile list like this one PQRotation Wiki and another svn like this one / - pqr-svn-profiles - Hosted PQR profiles. - Google Project Hosting


That SVN is really outdated lol. It was being maintained by me, but kinda gave up as I thought SWTOR was gonna kill WoW and keep my attention. Alas it did not.

Maybe I should update the SVN to current...hmmm

----------


## kojaks

Sandman. Really dig what you've done with the DK profiles (and you bubba).

I can't however get your Unholy rotations working. Frost / masterfrost works great, but unholy is a no go. I've redownloaded it serveral times, but to no avail.

Also on your site, you have two sets of the DK scripts, (under Death knight, and under imdasandmandeathknight --username [email protected]; Any intentional difference between the two? I've tried both.



Would like to see an aoe toggle ability (I realise the aoe is quite a bit simpler than other classes), however it would still be nice.

----------


## sheuron

> That SVN is really outdated lol. It was being maintained by me, but kinda gave up as I thought SWTOR was gonna kill WoW and keep my attention. Alas it did not.
> 
> Maybe I should update the SVN to current...hmmm


I just search in google "pqr svn". No matter how many svn are out there, if you want to have updated profiles just search this forum.

----------


## evlow

yea i'll be honest, i find everything i want here, not sure how much we need a "consolidated" svn, I like the community feel.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Still want to create a PQR guild lol but remember 

First rule of PQR guild is – you do not talk about PQR ;p

----------


## sheuron

What about some IRC chat, click on this link:

*#PQR : Chat on PQR IRC channel - Freenode WebChat*
or use your favorite irc cliente to connect #PQR channel on irc.freenode.net

----------


## PCharlesAA

*Modified Blinded Sub PVP Profile*

Here's a modified Blinded's profile to help better suit for Arenas. At the current state its DECENT but don't expect anything amazing. Im an inexperience arena player (1600), so let me know if you have anything that you want to add, and I will try my best.

*You will have to manage your own CDs!*

Key Modifiers

Left Shit - Smoke Bomb
Left Control - Blind on mouseover
Left Alt - Dismantle

It uses Backstab and Hemmorage properly.
Auto Stealths when out of combat.

Also Credit to Sheuron I use some of his code!

ROGUE.rar

----------


## joboy_67

@Sheuron, would you ever consider making a Feral PVP profile? 
A good base profile to update and enhance would be the pvp one located here: 
http://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-profiles/source/browse/?
Would donate if this came true cause not many classes have good pvp support.

----------


## wooloveshacks

@bu_ba_911

I may have missed something, but I am having targetting issues with Nova Shadow Priest. After dotting up, it will click off all lower lvl mobs. Unless it is raid level, it will not allow me to target. You can test this on the target dummies, it does the same behaviour on there. 

Thanks

----------


## evlow

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> I may have missed something, but I am having targetting issues with Nova Shadow Priest. After dotting up, it will click off all lower lvl mobs. Unless it is raid level, it will not allow me to target. You can test this on the target dummies, it does the same behaviour on there. 
> 
> Thanks


remove heroic targets from the rotation

----------


## wooloveshacks

> remove heroic targets from the rotation


Thanks - looks easy enough. I'll give that a go  :Smile: 

EDIT: Spot on. That fixed it! Cheers for that.

----------


## sheuron

I think this code need more testing, but seem working fine.

What this do: silence PQR spam, no more "Ability is not ready yet"

Ability: No Spam (place in top rotation
Spell ID: 0



```
  local basicspell = { MAGE=133, DEATHKNIGHT=45477, DRUID=5176, HUNTER=3044, PALADIN=35395, PRIEST=585, ROGUE=1752, SHAMAN=403, WARLOCK=686, WARRIOR=88163 } 
  local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown(basicspell[select(2,UnitClass("player"))]) 
  local castendTime = select(6,UnitCastingInfo("player")) 
  if ( castendTime and GetTime() < castendTime/1000 - 0.3 ) 
  or ( start ~= 0 and GetTime() < start + duration - 0.2 )
  or ( CastDone and GetTime() < CastDone + 0.4 ) 
  then return true end
  CastDone = GetTime()
```

How we do this
1. After one spell is cast, wait 400ms to avoid spell spam
2- Check global cooldown, and cue spell to game 200ms before is ready
3. Check is player is casting, and cue spell to game 300ms before cast end

How to deal with spells out of global cooldown? Sum some time to CastDone variable if you cast one spell out off global cooldown.


```
...
CastDone = CastDone + 0.5
return true
...
```

----------


## kclux

For a while now I am experiencing problems with Sheuron's profiles and TukUI. It is only with Sheuron's profiles, latest version of PQR and always the latest profile pack from Sheuron. It is spamming errors that an action was blocked and to disable TukUI. I tried some things and it seems that removing CastClick() and HealEngine() from Initialize fixes the problem. No problem doing this for DPS profiles but for the healing ones ... well  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

I don't have Beta, so I was wondering if anyone is currently working on the pet battle system?

----------


## happydado

> Done some modifications on Fire MAGE PvP profile, this is the behaviour:
> 
> Defensive:
> - Ice Block / Mage Ward is used after Cauterize
> - Out of combat buff arcane brillance, mage armor and create mana gem
> - Cast Mana Shield when moving if not present
> - Blast Wave & Ring of Frost are casted at mouse position when left shift is press
> - Polymorph is cast on Mouseover, Focus when left control is press. If you are in arena group detect which enemy is not being target by anyone to be polymorph.
> 
> ...


Tnx for the update but it is possible add to cone of cold and drago breath the condition to cast on if i face the target?

----------


## averykey

> Avery, I thought you're profile already had a AOE toggle?
> 
> 
> Also I created a modified version of Xelper's ret profile. I yanked so much code from other people to try and get this working. Please try it out and let me know..
> 
> Things I've added. 
> 
> CDs on modifiers. 
> AOE toggle. 
> ...


Sounds awesome, when I use your link it doesn't show up in pqr, and I think it is missing the rotations xml file as well.

I went on your svn and this link worked for me.
http://pqr-ret.googlecode.com/svn/PA..._Rotations.xml

I will go test it now and get back to you.

----------


## abndrew82

> What about some IRC chat, click on this link:
> 
> *#PQR : Chat on PQR IRC channel - Freenode WebChat*
> or use your favorite irc cliente to connect #PQR channel on irc.freenode.net


I think this would be a great idea for a place for people to go ask questions about pqr and what profiles and such instead of a new post everytime. So we dont get to the 700 pages again so far.

----------


## averykey

> Still want to create a PQR guild lol but remember 
> 
> First rule of PQR guild is – you do not talk about PQR ;p


I want to join your pqr guild :P
If you want some of the new updated profiles, I have gone through most of the pages in the old thread and this one and compiled them all together.

ilvl 395 - trinks bonelink/rotting skull

On morchok inq fell off a few times, it tried to judge when i had avenging/zeal up instead of how/templar
On zon'ozz inq fell off twice but did much better than morchok, I think it should use the trinket with zeal/avenging, depending on how long the trinket has left 
1min trinkets use on cd ;1 min 30 second trinkets use with avenge/zeal.
It didn't use my trinket the second time so I had to use it manually, not sure what happened.
On yor'sahj it let inq fall off 3 times, and it tried to exo far away targets instead of judge, I think the priority for range should be how/judge/exo.
On Hagara it let inq fall off 2 times and it wouldn't judge the ice pillars from far away, it also tried to judge when I had how up on her burn phases.

I think overall this is a great profile it just needs a few tweaks, This is more of my personal preference but I think the alt for avenge/zeal should be changed so it doesn't conflict with the pqr bindings and It should buff out of combat.

For all of the fights I had to use the trinket the 2/3rd time, It uses it the first time then never again.
When i say inq falls off, I mean it falls off for 5-10 seconds, Which is a big dps loss.

I ran a dungeon, and it uses divine storm while I am switching to the aoe rotation, If you had a in melee check that would fix it.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hi there.

@Kickmydog and @crystaltech: Is it possible to turn off the aspect switching? I have been whispered twice to turn off PQR! since the screaming is driving me and the raid nuts! I even accept the dps loss, but the noise seems to be an unacceptable risk being banned-.-!

I love u both, if u send me an PM how to modify ur profiles or program a on/off switch.

Thx

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hi there.
> 
> @Kickmydog and @crystaltech: Is it possible to turn off the aspect switching? I have been whispered twice to turn off PQR! since the screaming is driving me and the raid nuts! I even accept the dps loss, but the noise seems to be an unacceptable risk being banned-.-!
> 
> I love u both, if u send me an PM how to modify ur profiles or program a on/off switch.
> 
> Thx


They tell you to stop aspect switching or actually said to stop using PQR? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dklcfr

> Hi there.
> 
> @Kickmydog and @crystaltech: Is it possible to turn off the aspect switching? I have been whispered twice to turn off PQR! since the screaming is driving me and the raid nuts! I even accept the dps loss, but the noise seems to be an unacceptable risk being banned-.-!
> 
> I love u both, if u send me an PM how to modify ur profiles or program a on/off switch.
> 
> Thx


IMO if they're saying that then they're using/have used it too and if they report you they're just huge dicks.

----------


## happydado

> Tnx for the update but it is possible add to cone of cold and drago breath the condition to cast on if i face the target?


@sheuron
I have see that u have add the condition to your profile but the profile never cast dragon breath and cone of cold.
Someway to fix this?

----------


## crystal_tech

tell them you've macro'd /cast !Aspect of the hawk/Fox to your shots. If they said turn off pqr then you've told someone that you use it (shame on you). if you want to remove the switching then remove SwitchToHawk() and SwitchToFox() from the abilities.

----------


## Hoblerhans

They speciffically whispered to stop pqr (I think they didnt threat me...they just wanted me to know, that they caught me)... I also (think to ) recognize users with sheurons sv hunter profiles, because its very unusal for casual players using frost trap in aoe situations. Never saw this for 3 Years in casual raiding situations. And now...

3 of my buddies use it too and we had an agreement not to tell anyone outside our group and I trust them with that.

@crystal: thx 4 the answer...hope this situation will not get messy-.-

----------


## crystal_tech

> They speciffically whispered to stop pqr (I think they didnt threat me...they just wanted me to know, that they caught me)... I also (think to ) recognize users with sheurons sv hunter profiles, because its very unusal for casual players using frost trap in aoe situations. Never saw this for 3 Years in casual raiding situations. And now...
> 
> 3 of my buddies use it too and we had an agreement not to tell anyone outside our group and I trust them with that.
> 
> @crystal: thx 4 the answer...hope this situation will not get messy-.-


hmm might be time to add variance to the profiles. instead of spaming to see if it can cast a spell every 50ms it does a random check between 50 ~1000 to check for the next abily making it more human like.

----------


## lawlmoto

> They speciffically whispered to stop pqr (I think they didnt threat me...they just wanted me to know, that they caught me)... I also (think to ) recognize users with sheurons sv hunter profiles, because its very unusal for casual players using frost trap in aoe situations. Never saw this for 3 Years in casual raiding situations. And now...
> 
> 3 of my buddies use it too and we had an agreement not to tell anyone outside our group and I trust them with that.
> 
> @crystal: thx 4 the answer...hope this situation will not get messy-.-


Should have played dumb. I able to aspect switch by hand on top of manual pet focus dump. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lawlmoto

> They speciffically whispered to stop pqr (I think they didnt threat me...they just wanted me to know, that they caught me)... I also (think to ) recognize users with sheurons sv hunter profiles, because its very unusal for casual players using frost trap in aoe situations. Never saw this for 3 Years in casual raiding situations. And now...
> 
> 3 of my buddies use it too and we had an agreement not to tell anyone outside our group and I trust them with that.
> 
> @crystal: thx 4 the answer...hope this situation will not get messy-.-


Thing is if they could recognize it, they had to have used it themselves at one point or another. Pot calling the kettle black.

----------


## Xelper

I raid in a top 50 guild, and I've known plenty of hunters to aspect swap without the bot. The bot does nothing that a normal player couldn't do.

Now there was a funny story I heard a few months back where two people in AV were using PQR... both were druids. They were apparently using the same PQR profile, that was incorrectly checking for Mark of the Wild with a "PLAYER" filter, meaning it only looked for a player's own self casted MOTW. So one would cast it, shift into cat, then the other would cast it, shift back into cat... and so on for infinity.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## discobob

xelper the latest version of pqr seems that UnitFacing returns false no matter what. not sure if im missing an update in a opst somewhere but at least off of the updater it is broken

----------


## DenneD

Good ARMS WAR profile for single target.
ARMS.rar

----------


## Xelper

> xelper the latest version of pqr seems that UnitFacing returns false no matter what. not sure if im missing an update in a opst somewhere but at least off of the updater it is broken


Just tested the updater it works fine. 

Type these commands and let me know the results after activating any profile.

/dump pom
/dump GetCVar("PQR_ObjectManager")
/dump PQR_GetCVar("PQR_ObjectManager")

----------


## fluxflux

hi

how i can write a code for elixier of guru, mastery etc

i want to check for elixier, flasks and buff food?

----------


## cometangel

> You talking about a another page with profile list like this one PQRotation Wiki and another svn like this one / - pqr-svn-profiles - Hosted PQR profiles. - Google Project Hosting


both of those are outdated like hell, but yes i am, but i tend to be scouring the forums and SVN's on a hourly basis since i got many scripts not for pqr only but also for honorbuddy, and i was thinking of keeping an all-round and easy to access resource for every profile needed, and im talking about a thread on this forum, not to start some new homepage, and as you can see on the pqr wiki even the rogue comments are more up to date than the profiles there, i cant even get 2 of the assassin specs to roll with my 2.1.5 pqr without modifications of the xml

----------


## Meatglue

@Sheuron

The disc priest profile has potential but it still lacks healing power. I can't seem to keep myself or others up in 2's. Sometimes it seems to be paused for awhile and not cast anything.

----------


## shadowspine

Hello every one I'm trying to find some help I play on a 3.3.5 server the first page says that it will work but nothing so far. PQR connects I see the 
message in the dialog window but all I get when trying to use it are lua errors can some one help me or point me in the right direction. Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello every one I'm trying to find some help I play on a 3.3.5 server the first page says that it will work but nothing so far. PQR connects I see the 
> message in the dialog window but all I get when trying to use it are lua errors can some one help me or point me in the right direction. Thanks


you will have to recode the profile to use 3.3.5 spellids. in the case of old versions of wow there are isn't a writer out there coding for it as we use this for live/beta.

----------


## shadowspine

Wouldn't by chance know where I could find the 3.3.5 spell ids would you and thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wouldn't by chance know where I could find the 3.3.5 spell ids would you and thanks.


try this addon: idTip - SpellID 1.01 - WoW AddOns - CurseForge
should help ya. its the 3.3.5 version not the current one.

----------


## shadowspine

Hay thanks for the help.

----------


## kickmydog

I have never had anyone ask me if I'm using PQR, and if someone told me that I would ask them "what is PQR"? Then I would act all innocent like and I would then explain that I have two cobra shot macros one for shooting on the move with aspect of the fox on it and one with shooting at a stand still with aspect of the hawk on it.

I don't use sheuron's profile so I cannot comment on the frost trap thing. my profile has explosive trap available for that sort of thing.

----------


## Kaolla

Just want to note that Unholy PvP and PvE rotations are now available on my Google Code page.

Left Control toggles kill/cooldown mode in both, depending on what you're using. 

Also, I still don't have a computer so I've got no clue if/when I'll release a Frost PvP profile. Apologies. Please post bug reports here or PM them to me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lawlmoto

> Just want to note that Unholy PvP and PvE rotations are now available on my Google Code page.
> 
> Left Control toggles kill/cooldown mode in both, depending on what you're using. 
> 
> Also, I still don't have a computer so I've got no clue if/when I'll release a Frost PvP profile. Apologies. Please post bug reports here or PM them to me. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seems like half the developers use android devices/galaxy nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xelper

> Seems like half the developers use android devices/galaxy nexus. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, they suck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## js1974

Anyone else having problems with 2.1.5 recognizing the beta client? Just shows Edit Mode no bot functionality.

Made sure to try "/console taintlog 0" and Restart WOW with no resolution.

I see there was a new patch that I didn't keep up with and no new offsets released yet disregard this issue.

----------


## onya

> Seems like half the developers use android devices/galaxy nexus. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


heh, rocking a galaxy i9000 myself, no tapatalk though. :P

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone else having problems with 2.1.5 recognizing the beta client? Just shows Edit Mode no bot functionality.
> 
> Made sure to try "/console taintlog 0" and Restart WOW with no resolution.
> 
> I see there was a new patch that I didn't keep up with and no new offsets released yet disregard this issue.


Yes, no beta offsets for the moment. Tonight or tomorrow when I have free time. I quickly tried to update them using my patterns but it appears one of my offsets has changed, so will take a tiny bit longer to track down.

----------


## js1974

Anyone using the Nova profiles for Holy Paladins have this happening in their chat log?



```
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
[08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
[08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
```

It's just spamming infinitely.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Anyone using the Nova profiles for Holy Paladins have this happening in their chat log?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
> [08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
> [08:50:10 PM]Loading Paladin Tables ...
> [08:50:10 PM]Nova Data File v1.0 - 3/30/2012
> ...


hmm i'll let bubba know if he doesn't already.

----------


## imdasandman

> Seems like half the developers use android devices/galaxy nexus. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use a samsung note... No need for both a phone and a tablet imo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> hmm i'll let bubba know if he doesn't already.


Is that the latest update of the Nova Data file? I thought a newer update was released last week or the week before with new table code.

Yup, per SVN:


```
PQR_Nova_Data.lua	16.8 KB	r239	May 9 (3 days ago)
```

I say give updating the data file a shot. heres the trunk link:
/trunk - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

Orrrrrrr, it could just be a problem with the latest beta. I see the version of the Data file is still the same. Guess that seems to miss the burner when updating versions on the profile rotations  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol actually update both the profile and data file. That's an old data file right there 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## nertharul

> Good ARMS WAR profile for single target.
> ARMS.rar


Just tried ur profile, did u made it ur self??? if u did thanx for the contribution not bad profile at all, ur doing it right, will rep as soon as cd wears off

----------


## js1974

> Lol actually update both the profile and data file. That's an old data file right there 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


These profiles were downloaded directly from your svn trunk just now.

I went ahead and downloaded them via the PQR download instead and it seems to have updated them not sure what the svn trunk is doing but I'm sure the issue is on my end somewhere this will work for now.

----------


## kojaks

> I use a samsung note... No need for both a phone and a tablet imo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Unlreated, however sandman, I can't seem to get your unholy pve rotations to work. Frost ones work a treat however. Love your work

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I want to join your pqr guild :P
> If you want some of the new updated profiles, I have gone through most of the pages in the old thread and this one and compiled them all together.
> 
> ilvl 395 - trinks bonelink/rotting skull
> 
> On morchok inq fell off a few times, it tried to judge when i had avenging/zeal up instead of how/templar
> On zon'ozz inq fell off twice but did much better than morchok, I think it should use the trinket with zeal/avenging, depending on how long the trinket has left 
> 1min trinkets use on cd ;1 min 30 second trinkets use with avenge/zeal.
> It didn't use my trinket the second time so I had to use it manually, not sure what happened.
> ...



Tried to PM you, but i guess your inbox is full. Lets chat off forum.

----------


## averykey

> Tried to PM you, but i guess your inbox is full. Lets chat off forum.


Sent you a message.

----------


## imdasandman

> Unlreated, however sandman, I can't seem to get your unholy pve rotations to work. Frost ones work a treat however. Love your work


live or beta? also when running pqr run the debuger which can be found in settings and tell me what spell is not working for you.

----------


## secwow

Please give profiles for PQR to version 3.3.5.

----------


## vorn10

Hi.
Iam trying to get it to work. /run if (AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes) then AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes:Click() end. How can i translate it for PQR? It is for neutral ah sniping. When i put that into "runmacrotext" it first cancel frame, not clicking yes. How to write it to work like:


```
if  (AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes) then AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes:Click() end
```

That not working prob something is missing. Glad for any help.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just want to note that Unholy PvP and PvE rotations are now available on my Google Code page.
> 
> Left Control toggles kill/cooldown mode in both, depending on what you're using. 
> 
> Also, I still don't have a computer so I've got no clue if/when I'll release a Frost PvP profile. Apologies. Please post bug reports here or PM them to me. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been testing your unholy rotation, looking good. I'm going to give it a go in our next HM run (6/8, still progressing). I'm using a 5/3/33 build. I hope you keep this profile maintained, would be nice.  :Cool:  thanks.

----------


## kojaks

> live or beta? also when running pqr run the debuger which can be found in settings and tell me what spell is not working for you.


On live. Got it sorted however. After turning debugging on it seemed to hang when trying to detence unholy presence. I just had to turn it off then on again and it kicked back in. Thanks

----------


## LtButterman

@Avery,

Have you tested Xelpers ret profiles? I've been using them since I main hopped to my ret paly and at an ilvl of 379 at the beginning I was doing ridiculous dps, So I can tell you right now Xelpers profile is the most close to perfect I've ever used even nearly as good as Bossqwerty's Arms profiles. I haven't noticed one flaw, yet. 

Currently am ilvl396 8/8hms and still doing ridiculous Burst/overall DPS. I guess a big THANK YOU is in order for Xelper  :Smile:  so, thanks!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you watch the dragon soul challenge between the top world-guilds? Some insane DPS were dished out (63k on h spine by stars-hunter) (103k on h madness by stars priest) etc. If I knew how to code I would check out their world of logs and look at what they do to maintain such DPS. 

Stars : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis
Blood Legion : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis
Dream Paragon : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis

Now these guys are all BIS and best in the world, so idk if they do anything different with their rotations but I still thought maybe one could learn something.

----------


## LtButterman

> Did you watch the dragon soul challenge between the top world-guilds? Some insane DPS were dished out (63k on h spine by stars-hunter) (103k on h madness by stars priest) etc. If I knew how to code I would check out their world of logs and look at what they do to maintain such DPS. 
> 
> Stars : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis
> Blood Legion : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis
> Dream Paragon : World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis
> 
> Now these guys are all BIS and best in the world, so idk if they do anything different with their rotations but I still thought maybe one could learn something.


I watched it too.. and thought the EXACT same thing as you lol

That was amazing DPS by the priests/hunters.

----------


## Dominium

@Kaolla can't seem to get your interrupt profile to work? I downloaded it (it's 1 .xml file) and put into interrupt folder, but it doesn't show up in PQR?

Cheers

----------


## mrleo

hey guys i cant seem to find a decent pvp profile for feral druid.. can anyone tell me where to find it or post one? thanks


ps. hunters as well  :Wink:

----------


## abndrew82

> @Kaolla can't seem to get your interrupt profile to work? I downloaded it (it's 1 .xml file) and put into interrupt folder, but it doesn't show up in PQR?
> 
> Cheers


His file doesnt go in the interrupt folder, his is just a list of the abilities that goes in the data folder. This will just add all the spells he has to the list for the other interrupt profiles to use.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @Avery,
> 
> Have you tested Xelpers ret profiles? I've been using them since I main hopped to my ret paly and at an ilvl of 379 at the beginning I was doing ridiculous dps, So I can tell you right now Xelpers profile is the most close to perfect I've ever used even nearly as good as Bossqwerty's Arms profiles. I haven't noticed one flaw, yet. 
> 
> Currently am ilvl396 8/8hms and still doing ridiculous Burst/overall DPS. I guess a big THANK YOU is in order for Xelper  so, thanks!


My profile is just a re-work of Xelper's profile with just some tweaks. Though it seems some of those tweaks aren't working properly heh

----------


## Kinky

Hello everyone!

RL is being a bitch to me, so, I don't have that much time anymore to dwell around here. (I'm moving to L.A. over the course of summer, amongst other things.)

I was supposed to release this update a little while ago, but I completely forgot about it.

It should fix any issues you're having with my Shadow Priest profile, and the Mind Blast/Mind Spike profile now reads how long your Shadowfiend has been out, then stops automatically at GCD+0.6s to apply DoTs before Dark Archangel fades. (A lot of small tweaks got into this version.)

You can fetch the new updated profile off the Nova SVN!

I'm planning on playing around with an Arcane/Fire Mage profile at a later time when things start to settle, but for the time being I'm putting any extra time I have into a Disc/Holy profile that I intend to keep updated through MoP. (Shadow Priest is MoP-ready as soon as Blizzard is done playing around with our priorities, talents and abilities.)

~ Mentally

----------


## mrleo

hey guys i cant seem to find a decent pvp profile for feral druid.. can anyone tell me where to find it or post one? thanks


ps. hunters as well

----------


## Kaolla

> I've been testing your unholy rotation, looking good. I'm going to give it a go in our next HM run (6/8, still progressing). I'm using a 5/3/33 build. I hope you keep this profile maintained, would be nice.  thanks.


Hehe, I'm pleased to hear that. I'll do my best to keep it maintained. I've only used it in 5/8 heroic, but it competed pretty well. 

Besides the toggle for Unholy Frenzy/Gargoyle/ERW, the modifier keys also handle Pause (left shift), D&D (left alt) and Pestilence (right alt). 

Not completely sure about those binds. I haven't used it in a couple weeks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alex5772

Hi Xelper , Thanks for the awesomeness of PQR. 

I'm having a problem when trying to load 2 PQR windows. the second PQR window when i change it to the second toon it keep changing back to the 1st toon i loaded in the 1st window I opened

----------


## alex5772

I saw a profile time ago from team Nova called Follow , and shauron has something similar as an interrupt, is possible if some1 can do a Follow Me profile with the assit tank thing and auto attack it if tank is in attack mode as an Interrupt profile?

----------


## Kinky

Just as a quick update. I removed some old code from the Heroic: Priority Target function and sorted it out so it should only select a new priority target in range if your current target is dead or you have no target.

My "Normal" rotation, remains the same for multi-dotting purposes (with mouse-over and focus) while the Advanced rotation fulfills the single-target idea. (As it would be a waste of DPS to drop spamming MS, to dot up ads.)

For Heroic Spine of Madness, what I'm personally doing is casting manually as you should only be spamming Mind Flay and have SW: P up on tops two targets, to reduce the Shadowfiend cooldown as much as possible until the next pass on the Burning Tendons. Then right before the Hideous Amalgamation explodes, I start the Advanced rotation and hit my Bottled Wishes.

Do keep in mind that even with Heroism, the usual dots/mb/mf rotation produces the same burst-on-demand numbers as the burst compontent of the Advanced rotation so that's built into it.

Spine Heroic is a really annoying fight to deal with, besides tunneling the Amalgamation with Mind Flay, you've got on demand Divine Hymn and Hymn of Hope as raid cooldowns to think about.
I might come up with something tho, for that fight specifically.

----------


## Xelper

New offsets are up for the latest MOP beta. I forgot to update one offset, so if you downloaded it in the last 15 mins please redownload.  :Smile:

----------


## DymondKing

Once again i'd like to thank Xelper, and all of the profile contributors who put their time and effort into making PQR such an invaluable addition to WoW.

On another topic, I've been hard pressed to find a decent Priest PvE profile. Both of Sheuron's are decent, but It's not up to par with other class healing profiles. (Not to sound ungreatful)
Using Sheruon's profile, my (geared) priest was unable to keep up healing in the twilight heroics. Is there any other priest profile (Disc or Holy) that is a bit more adept?

----------


## bu_ba_911

My crappy geared priest I hate playing was able to farm the twilight heroics fine when I last tried gearing my priest (shortly after decided I still hate my priest). 

And asking for something better is very ambiguous. Asking if they can add certain things that should provide a better result is more effective  :Smile:  

Random fact of the day time  :Smile: . If you live in southern California, you should head out to the Frys in Irvine for the midnight release of Diablo 3! It's in blizzards backyard and should be a blast  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## evlow

> Hello everyone!
> 
> RL is being a bitch to me, so, I don't have that much time anymore to dwell around here. (I'm moving to L.A. over the course of summer, amongst other things.)
> 
> I was supposed to release this update a little while ago, but I completely forgot about it.
> 
> It should fix any issues you're having with my Shadow Priest profile, and the Mind Blast/Mind Spike profile now reads how long your Shadowfiend has been out, then stops automatically at GCD+0.6s to apply DoTs before Dark Archangel fades. (A lot of small tweaks got into this version.)
> 
> You can fetch the new updated profile off the Nova SVN!
> ...


Checking it now, will give you feedback shortly.

----------


## Kaolla

> My crappy geared priest I hate playing was able to farm the twilight heroics fine when I last tried gearing my priest (shortly after decided I still hate my priest). 
> 
> And asking for something better is very ambiguous. Asking if they can add certain things that should provide a better result is more effective  
> 
> Random fact of the day time . If you live in southern California, you should head out to the Frys in Irvine for the midnight release of Diablo 3! It's in blizzards backyard and should be a blast 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Haha, I just spent two weeks in Irvine. I wonder if a 'Cheaters Here' sign would be appropriate. XD 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DymondKing

I apologize if it sounded ambiguous bud, I'll try to clear a few things up.

The profile seems to use Heal as its priority, which should be fine but It rarely uses any other heal during times of very low health. 
It would sometimes use PW:S or flash heal when another group member was low but 75% of the time it would still prioritize Heal (which would be insufficient during a lot of AoE damage).

I have never seen the bot use Prayer of Healing, instead only using Circle of Healing. 

I would keep up which Chakra I thought would also be best, but random PUGs seem to never be together to be able to use Sanctuary (or was it Serenity?).

The bot has a good use of Binding Heal, and Circle of Healing but it still somewhat lacks in the AoE Department. Either depending solely on the Sanctuary AoE or the very limited Circle of Healing. It simply tends to need a rework of the priority spells.

Hopefully this is a bit more equivocal, and again I mean no disrespect to Shauron or any of the contributors.

----------


## Kaolla

When I changed Sheuron's Holy Priest profile to make it heroic-friendly, the only major change was adding conditions under which heal would stopcast for more important spells, unless the cast was 300ms from finishing. 

I also added Holy Word: Sanctuary to a modifier key, to make its use more effective and timely. I've been able to heal 4 HM25 bosses...nothing special, but decent. 

Both changes are fairly easy to make. There are several examples of stopcasting in the old PQR thread. I'd pass along my edit but my computer is on the other side of the country  :Frown: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

Haha Kaolla you fool! Didn't you know this was my area! *sigh* lol you grab some in-n-out? 

Anyways if anyone else is going they can get my Skype info and have a blast at the midnight release  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's me and a group of friends so far haha 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaolla

> Haha Kaolla you fool! Didn't you know this was my area! *sigh* lol you grab some in-n-out? 
> 
> Anyways if anyone else is going they can get my Skype info and have a blast at the midnight release  it's me and a group of friends so far haha 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


I was staying at my friend's apartment in Lake Forest; I ate In-N-Out until I felt like slipping into a coma. ^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LtButterman

@Ralphiuss
I wouldn't mind testing for you if ever need more guinea pigs? More than happy to help  :Big Grin: 

On another note is Boss still alive? Can anyone tell me D: I haven't heard a word since last release.. was wondering if he was moving into MoP or not.

----------


## maleth

He is selling his WoW account unfortunately.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hehe, I'm pleased to hear that. I'll do my best to keep it maintained. I've only used it in 5/8 heroic, but it competed pretty well. 
> 
> Besides the toggle for Unholy Frenzy/Gargoyle/ERW, the modifier keys also handle Pause (left shift), D&D (left alt) and Pestilence (right alt). 
> 
> Not completely sure about those binds. I haven't used it in a couple weeks. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm new to unholy, I just ran Ultreaxion in LFR, with an ilvl of 400 I only did 40k dps o.O kind of confusing, do 4-5k more as frost, this was with a normal mode gurthalak on the second line so my procs were hitting him too.

----------


## oblivion112

> Hi Xelper , Thanks for the awesomeness of PQR. 
> 
> I'm having a problem when trying to load 2 PQR windows. the second PQR window when i change it to the second toon it keep changing back to the 1st toon i loaded in the 1st window I opened


Same thing happening to me, does anyone know why its doing that?

----------


## yourson

> He is selling his WoW account unfortunately.


If Boss is selling it due to money problems or something, I am sure we can find enough people who can donate and help solve that issue.

----------


## maleth

I think its more to do with the fact he has fallen out of love with the game, which is a shame.

----------


## Kaolla

> I'm new to unholy, I just ran Ultreaxion in LFR, with an ilvl of 400 I only did 40k dps o.O kind of confusing, do 4-5k more as frost, this was with a normal mode gurthalak on the second line so my procs were hitting him too.


Odd. I think I have screenshots of my DK doing upwards of that, and my PvE gear is essentially T11H/T12 gear with a normal Gurthalak. 

Was the cooldown function enabled? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

Ok Bubba, Maybe I'm doing something wrong or maybe I'm not but your blood AE profile just sits here doing nothing. The normal tank profile seems to be fine and the unholy profile is great but the AE Tank is just not doing anything. I updated all your profiles yesterday so I know they are the newest. I didn't see anything in the notes as to needing to do anything special to make it work.

Little help please?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok Bubba, Maybe I'm doing something wrong or maybe I'm not but your blood AE profile just sits here doing nothing. The normal tank profile seems to be fine and the unholy profile is great but the AE Tank is just not doing anything. I updated all your profiles yesterday so I know they are the newest. I didn't see anything in the notes as to needing to do anything special to make it work.
> 
> Little help please?


i'll look into it when the party at my house is over and our company has left XD

----------


## johm2

I'm using the xmHoly profile (which works amazing by the way!) and I'm trying to figure out how to print the name of the person that Guardian Spirit is cast on. I have tried a few things with PQR_WriteToChat and members[1]._something here_ and have not been able to figure it out. Any suggestions for code to look at or where I can find an example of code finding a character's name?

----------


## Xelper

I just uploaded a new version of 2.1.5 with a quick bugfix for those who were trying to use multiple copies of PQR. The bug was simply that the list kept refreshing so you were unable to easily select the 2nd WoW Process. Just run the updater to get it, no other changes in place.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Odd. I think I have screenshots of my DK doing upwards of that, and my PvE gear is essentially T11H/T12 gear with a normal Gurthalak. 
> 
> Was the cooldown function enabled? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea it was, also potted.

----------


## Kaolla

Very curious. I need to look into this, then. The primary benefit of Unholy is its sustained, RNG-independent single-target DPS. Do you have numbers for the % of damage done by your ghoul? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pit2k

https://i.imgur.com/LWwzI.jpg

I get this in BGs when i target myself, and also some rotations give me stacks lua errors in DS.
Any fixes for this?

----------


## TehVoyager

With the old thread closed Xelper, you should put a linkback to the old beta thread and explain how to search that thread for profiles.

also, profile devs, get your stuff of the wiki, or posted in this thread plzkthnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Very curious. I need to look into this, then. The primary benefit of Unholy is its sustained, RNG-independent single-target DPS. Do you have numbers for the % of damage done by your ghoul? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No I do not, I switched back to frost for todays raid, I'll go back to unholy in a little bit to give it some more testing(I can't decide on a spec), got another heroic piece, just hate paying for the lava corals/boots enchant xD.

----------


## shortround8

The auto interrupt lags me intensely whenever someone casts something. Does anyone know the problem?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I get this in BGs when i target myself, and also some rotations give me stacks lua errors in DS.
> Any fixes for this?


I've seen this myself, didn't see anything jump out at me right away. I'm going to have to see if I accidentally added a typo or the custom table is breaking it 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaolla

> No I do not, I switched back to frost for todays raid, I'll go back to unholy in a little bit to give it some more testing(I can't decide on a spec), got another heroic piece, just hate paying for the lava corals/boots enchant xD.


I completely understand, haha. I raided bleeding edge content through BC, but thought I was done with that crap until PvE trinkets and weapons became ubiquitous in arena this expansion. Not exactly thrilled about being dragged back into min-maxing. ^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alex5772

> I just uploaded a new version of 2.1.5 with a quick bugfix for those who were trying to use multiple copies of PQR. The bug was simply that the list kept refreshing so you were unable to easily select the 2nd WoW Process. Just run the updater to get it, no other changes in place.


You the best! TY

----------


## XSeeker

Any MoP-Beta Rogue profs out?

----------


## Kinkeh

> I completely understand, haha. I raided bleeding edge content through BC, but thought I was done with that crap until PvE trinkets and weapons became ubiquitous in arena this expansion. Not exactly thrilled about being dragged back into min-maxing. ^^
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm thrilled since if you start raiding, and creating a great unholy pve profile, makes my life hell of a lot easier not having to scramble through all these unholy profiles that utilize different specs T_T.

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm thrilled since if you start raiding, and creating a great unholy pve profile, makes my life hell of a lot easier not having to scramble through all these unholy profiles that utilize different specs T_T.


you make me sad panda :/  :Big Grin:  na kaolla is really awesome

----------


## imdasandman

> Any MoP-Beta Rogue profs out?


since i cannot sleep I will see what the issue is with the rogue profiles and put the updates in my svn for you... I will give orig author credit

Ok.. for now i have a crude Assain profile running original is crystal_tech.... it uses the new dispatched spell and remeber you have to apply your own poison and you can only use one as now theyare buffs not weapon coatings/items in the bags....
It is in my svn night yall... time to have some d3 fun :d

----------


## Kinkeh

> you make me sad panda :/  na kaolla is really awesome


Nothing personal  :Wink: , I just like the 5/3/33 | 5/1/35 utility specs over blood tap builds, good for progression and still pull dem deepz from what I've seen.

----------


## onya

> With the old thread closed Xelper, you should put a linkback to the old beta thread and explain how to search that thread for profiles.
> 
> also, profile devs, get your stuff of the wiki, or posted in this thread plzkthnx


anyone can edit the wiki, have at it!

----------


## svs

Buba:
Ur Nova Holy Paladin v1.8 stopped casting Light of Dawn, had to swith back to 1.7, and both versions not casting Holy Radiance wich is pure hps loss. Everything else works great. Also wondering if you could share ur heroic Hagara dispel logic for other healing profiles authors.

Sheuron:
Using your last profiles update. Fire Mage rocks! Resto Shaman only casting Riptide (previous one works fine)

----------


## ace99ro

@ Buba -

latest nova holy pala profile from your svn starts giving lua errors whenever it tries to cast LoD - something about unit facing or smth

----------


## lawlmoto

> @ Buba -
> 
> latest nova holy pala profile from your svn starts giving lua errors whenever it tries to cast LoD - something about unit facing or smth


what version of p q r are you using? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ace99ro

yeap my bad ... i was using 2.1.1 , updated to the latest one all is good now , but for me personally the old bubba holy profile from 1.1.1 just before switching to new engine pulls more healing done

----------


## averykey

What is the code for.

This goes in the divine purpose skill
If holy power is = 2 and crusader strike is up then crusader strike and if crusader strike is not up then divine purpose~ continue with the rotation.

I am trying to work this out right now, but I would appreciate some help.

edit: I guess this could be another divine purpose skill
Current

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then
return true
end


edit: I could make another crusader strike with the condition if holy power is = 2 and divine purpose is up return true else return false, would this fix my problem?

local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)


if holyPower == 2 and divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end

What does the ~=nil mean? False?

edit2: I am also working on a smarter inquisition, that checks for the many factors needed to optimize the dps for ret paladins.

edit3: I could do


that would cast crusader strike then templar to use the dp proc, and then templar again using the 3 hp?
edit: that would break the profile actually, now that I think about it it would cast templar then recheck the condition, or does it only check the condition once?

edit2: added in some inq stuff i ripped from xelper, I don't know if this works or is right can I get some input?

local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if inquisition ~= nil then
inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime >= 5 then
if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and PQR_SpellAvailable(86172) then
RunMacroText("/cast Crusader Strike ")
RunMacroText("/cast Templar's Verdict ")
return true
end
end

----------


## Ralphiuss

@averykey

What are you trying to do exactly with Crusade Strike? 

Divine Purpose is a on chance buff

edit: 

@averykey

I've seen during my profile that it will do TV couple times in a row. Probably because of what you're saying. Zealotry -> Crusader Strike -> Templar's Verdict -> Divine Purpose -> Templar's Verdict.

edit again to you're edit averykey 

This is how I'm reading your code. 


If Inquisition has less then or euqal to 5 seconds then if we have holy power @ 2 and we can cast Crusade Strike and have buff Divine purpose 

run macro /cast Crusader strike
run macro /cast templar's verdict. 

you'll more then likely get a spell not ready because of GCD for TV.

You can try this code...But I just put this together with my VERY VERY limited knowledge. No idea if this is correct formatting or not. 



```
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime >= 5 then
if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
CastSpellByID(353295,"target") then 
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85256) then
CastSpellByID(85256, "target")
return true
end
end
end
```

----------


## averykey

Thanks for the reply, I have been looking at a lot of things and have been testing on dummys, and I found out a better rotation. I am trying to add in a check for the divine purpose templar because it is a bigger dps gain if you have 2hp and a divine purpose proc to cast crusader strike first then 2 templars, but only if you have 5 seconds or more on inq left, I see it as a dps loss to have it fall off, it is best to refresh at 3 or when it falls off, and if its at 5 you get it with the crusader when its falling off.

judge first for buff - judge - crusader - inq at 3 hp or dp - dptemplar - artowar - 3hptemplar - how - hw - con

for cooldowns pop guardian at 2-3hp you want to line aw/zeal up with 20 seconds left on gotak

when you have inq up it is dptemplar - artowar - 3hptemplar - how - crusader - judge - hw - con

Ok 

local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime >= 5 then
if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
CastSpellByID(353295,"target") then 
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85256) then
CastSpellByID(85256, "target")
return true
end
end
end

I got on and tested for 10mil damage, but then I noticed the typo >.< Need to do it again, Overall the few changes I did are having a good increase on dps, I bursted 45k and did 32.5~33k over 10mil, The burst could have been higher if it stuck to crusader/templar only, I saw it throw in 1 judge and an exo.

Ok with that change I bursted 54k :O and did 35k pretty evenly, If the inq was handled a bit better, I think the profile would be pretty awesome.
How do I add a melee check to divine storm? Ifspellisinrange I thought but Its an aoe skill, wouldn't it always be in range or can you set the range between the player and the target?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba:
> Ur Nova Holy Paladin v1.8 stopped casting Light of Dawn, had to swith back to 1.7, and both versions not casting Holy Radiance wich is pure hps loss. Everything else works great. Also wondering if you could share ur heroic Hagara dispel logic for other healing profiles authors.
> 
> Sheuron:
> Using your last profiles update. Fire Mage rocks! Resto Shaman only casting Riptide (previous one works fine)


I'm happy the Hagara Cleansing logic is working for you. When I wasn't even raiding Norms an OC user named Fubler asked me to code in some encounter codes and gave me EXACTLY what he wanted and this was one of his exact requests  :Smile: 

Just added Frost Flakes to the DontDispel list AND to the PriorityDispel list. In the DontDispel list I created some exceptions for when even if there's a Debuff that is in DontDispel, if there's also Debuff X, to ignore it and return false on DontDispel.

As fir LoD not casting, I only added in the check that you were facing the lowest health person in the table :-/ I agree that that isn't the best way but it shouldn't break it. I'm 90% sure it's still working for me when I raided last.




> yeap my bad ... i was using 2.1.1 , updated to the latest one all is good now , but for me personally the old bubba holy profile from 1.1.1 just before switching to new engine pulls more healing done


That is because the new builds are more mana Conservative. If you have Infusion. It disables Holy Light so that it wont waste it on a low heal healing spell.

HR requires more people to be at a lower health. It's just a combination of stuff that I've put together to keep mana higher longer into the fights.

----------


## Taran32

@Sheuron,

Your PvP profiles aren't set to attack the Glaive Throwers in Isle of Conquest using your rotations. Is this a bug? Wasn't sure how to go about fixing this.

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron,
> 
> Your PvP profiles aren't set to attack the Glaive Throwers in Isle of Conquest using your rotations. Is this a bug? Wasn't sure how to go about fixing this.


Go to Ability Editor > Lua File Editor > PQR_xrn.lua

replace this line 


```
"Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle" }
```

with


```
"Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle", "Glaive Thrower" }
```

and type in game /console reloadui

----------


## hbkx1

Sandman ur unholy pve is freaking amazing dont let these tools get u down. The latest one I have is 4.3 is that correct? =)

----------


## firepong

@averykey

Just set up a IsSpellinRange() for a melee only spell. If the spell is in range, then have it cast the AE spell. Maybe have it check if your single target spell is in range, forgot what it was (haven't played my pally in forever).

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @averykey
> 
> Just set up a IsSpellinRange() for a melee only spell. If the spell is in range, then have it cast the AE spell. Maybe have it check if your single target spell is in range, forgot what it was (haven't played my pally in forever).
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Haha yeah I was playing with it last night for like an hour going WHAT ISN'T DIVINE STORM WORKING!!!...oh...it has no range...bleh..So I used the Crusade Strike for the SpellInrRange() check.

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: To all you UH DK's out there, what exactly is the problem with the Nova UH PvE Profile or the difference between others and the Nova profile?
The reason I'm asking is that I see a lot of people running 'bout but, no one really seems to be mentioning it. I've used it myself and I've so far managed to produce 30~35k DPS on most bosses (Normal/Heroic) in my very bad half-tank 379 gear without enchants and proper gems.

I've been using my DK/Fire Mage in alt raids sometimes, so I'm all for getting better profiles and feedback from those specs.

~ Mentally

----------


## Ninjaderp

@mentally, I would love to try out your UH-profiles but I lack a 2handweapon atm, will be trying it out once I get a hold of at weapon for it.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @Everyone: To all you UH DK's out there, what exactly is the problem with the Nova UH PvE Profile or the difference between others and the Nova profile?
> The reason I'm asking is that I see a lot of people running 'bout but, no one really seems to be mentioning it. I've used it myself and I've so far managed to produce 30~35k DPS on most bosses (Normal/Heroic) in my very bad half-tank 379 gear without enchants and proper gems.
> 
> I've been using my DK/Fire Mage in alt raids sometimes, so I'm all for getting better profiles and feedback from those specs.
> 
> ~ Mentally


Looking at the rotation, things are missing; Icy Touch, Plague Strike, Outbreak, and Blood Tap. Couldn't find them unless you can point me in the right direction.

Also note that Death Coils should be top priority, not last. Theoretically your profile could RP cap frequently, with how Death Coils are set up.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Looking at the rotation, things are missing; Icy Touch, Plague Strike, Outbreak, and Blood Tap. Couldn't find them unless you can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Also note that Death Coils should be top priority, not last. Theoretically your profile could RP cap frequently, with how Death Coils are set up.


Lol we got all those things ingrained inside other abilities.

The Diseases are under Debuff Handler. Blood Tap is under Dark Transformation and DnD I believe.

We very rarely RP cap

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Lol we got all those things ingrained inside other abilities.
> 
> The Diseases are under Debuff Handler. Blood Tap is under Dark Transformation and DnD I believe.
> 
> We very rarely RP cap


Ok, ~3% chance to cap Runic Power using Death Coil at the end, compared to 0% when at the beginning.

Also, Horn of Winter is only used during combat when less than 20RP? It should be used at the end of the rotation when the profile is waiting for runes or runic power.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok, ~3% chance to cap Runic Power using Death Coil at the end, compared to 0% when at the beginning.
> 
> Also, Horn of Winter is only used during combat when less than 20RP? It should be used at the end of the rotation when the profile is waiting for runes or runic power.


Just curious.... have u even tried it yet?

----------


## blacknightlll

> since i cannot sleep I will see what the issue is with the rogue profiles and put the updates in my svn for you... I will give orig author credit
> 
> Ok.. for now i have a crude Assain profile running original is crystal_tech.... it uses the new dispatched spell and remeber you have to apply your own poison and you can only use one as now theyare buffs not weapon coatings/items in the bags....
> It is in my svn night yall... time to have some d3 fun :d


There is 2 types of poisons you can have 1 Dmg dealing like instant and 1 of wounding, numbing , leeching or the stun one. I'm slowly working on a sub profile nothing ready for release having problems with hemo ATM.

----------


## Taran32

> Go to Ability Editor > Lua File Editor > PQR_xrn.lua
> 
> replace this line 
> 
> 
> ```
> "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle" }
> ```
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Glad it was that easy. Would you mind making that baseline in future releases? Would help a lot when you release your updates.

----------


## crystal_tech

grr. so busy haven't been able to do anything. will keep ya updated

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just curious.... have u even tried it yet?


Is nova's unholy profile based off a utility build or a blood tap favored build? just want to make sure I can give it proper testing, I'll run it through some LFR on my ilvl 401 dk.

----------


## Kinky

The Nova Unholy profile follows the general build. Just to make a few things... clear;
------ Functions ------ contains most of our grunt work, such as Rune handling and checking, and target validation.
------ Debuff Handler ------ contains the Unholy debuff handling, everything from applying outbreak to manually casting Icy Touch and so on.

A few facts; The profile is using Horn of Winter liberally, as in, when you start the profile, if you don't have HoW active, it'll activate it for you, while you're in combat, it'll only activate if you have a minimum of 20 Runic Power or 3 seconds left of the HoW buff.

Moreover, it'll dump Death Coil faster than you might think, while making sure that every proc is cast. The idea behind the profile was to maximize usage of Death Coil and maintain Dark Transformation while keeping high debuff up-times. (This doesn't mean that you're spamming Festering Strike, as that would be a DPS loss.)

It also comes in two flavours, automatic CD usage and manual for those of you who want to manage it on your own. It doesn't contain Dark Sim or Rune Tap yet, but, that's coming today if I have a chance to code it in.

~ Mentally

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh, would be awesome if you could add the Dark Simulacrum-logic that Imdasandman uses in his Masterfrost profile, I believe it automatically uses it on your focus-target. Will run LFR or regular DS today and try to get a 2handweapon so I can try it out! Cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh, would be awesome if you could add the Dark Simulacrum-logic that Imdasandman uses in his Masterfrost profile, I believe it automatically uses it on your focus-target. Will run LFR or regular DS today and try to get a 2handweapon so I can try it out! Cheers


his i believe is ment only for Hagara's Shatter Ice.... We wanted something a little more.... Substantial XD

----------


## imdasandman

> his i believe is ment only for Hagara's Shatter Ice.... We wanted something a little more.... Substantial XD


All you have to do is add the spell ids of what you want to copy. Just make sure that target is your focus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah yeah it would be nice idd if it would steal other good spells as well.

----------


## ace99ro

@ Firepong 

Regarding your kitty cleave profile , it does great but whenever your target dies , boss or trash , it starts doing lua errors like crazy , something about bleeds

----------


## Dominium

Is Sheuron's frost DK PvP profile the only PvP frost DK profile available? Anyone got some good experience using it? Just curious.

----------


## imdasandman

> Is Sheuron's frost DK PvP profile the only PvP frost DK profile available? Anyone got some good experience using it? Just curious.


I believe there is another one but it is really old.... Also, with the experience using profiles. Just try it out worst thing would be you don't like it, best case you do like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

imdasandman, I allways use your masterfrost & masterfrost-trash profiles. and really like them <3

----------


## Hoblerhans

> The Nova Unholy profile follows the general build. Just to make a few things... clear;
> ------ Functions ------ contains most of our grunt work, such as Rune handling and checking, and target validation.
> ------ Debuff Handler ------ contains the Unholy debuff handling, everything from applying outbreak to manually casting Icy Touch and so on.
> 
> A few facts; The profile is using Horn of Winter liberally, as in, when you start the profile, if you don't have HoW active, it'll activate it for you, while you're in combat, it'll only activate if you have a minimum of 20 Runic Power or 3 seconds left of the HoW buff.
> 
> Moreover, it'll dump Death Coil faster than you might think, while making sure that every proc is cast. The idea behind the profile was to maximize usage of Death Coil and maintain Dark Transformation while keeping high debuff up-times. (This doesn't mean that you're spamming Festering Strike, as that would be a DPS loss.)
> 
> It also comes in two flavours, automatic CD usage and manual for those of you who want to manage it on your own. It doesn't contain Dark Sim or Rune Tap yet, but, that's coming today if I have a chance to code it in.
> ...


 Ayyyy nice^^
May it be possible to add a button for pestilence or a pause button to activate it manualy?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> The Nova Unholy profile follows the general build. Just to make a few things... clear;
> ------ Functions ------ contains most of our grunt work, such as Rune handling and checking, and target validation.
> ------ Debuff Handler ------ contains the Unholy debuff handling, everything from applying outbreak to manually casting Icy Touch and so on.
> 
> A few facts; The profile is using Horn of Winter liberally, as in, when you start the profile, if you don't have HoW active, it'll activate it for you, while you're in combat, it'll only activate if you have a minimum of 20 Runic Power or 3 seconds left of the HoW buff.
> 
> Moreover, it'll dump Death Coil faster than you might think, while making sure that every proc is cast. The idea behind the profile was to maximize usage of Death Coil and maintain Dark Transformation while keeping high debuff up-times. (This doesn't mean that you're spamming Festering Strike, as that would be a DPS loss.)
> 
> It also comes in two flavours, automatic CD usage and manual for those of you who want to manage it on your own. It doesn't contain Dark Sim or Rune Tap yet, but, that's coming today if I have a chance to code it in.
> ...


Horn of Winter is resource free and costs a GCD, and gives 10 Runic Power on use.
With the average UH DK waiting approx. 15% of the fight time to perform any abilities, why wouldn't you have it also at the end of the rotation?

Also using Blood Tap to free up a rune for Scourge Strike is a greater DPS increase than waiting for Dark Transformation.

----------


## firepong

> @ Firepong 
> 
> Regarding your kitty cleave profile , it does great but whenever your target dies , boss or trash , it starts doing lua errors like crazy , something about bleeds


Yeah, this has been a problem I can't seem to fix for a while. Just turn Lua errors off. What I do when I'm not trying to debug a profile.

----------


## svs

Just reinstalled Windows, got .NET 4.0 installed and PQR still not working, any ideas?

Fix: Update 3.5 via Windows Update

----------


## onya

ran into trouble while levelling because of a function which cancelled greater healing wave if the targets health is > 90. except well i'm adding the incoming heals to the health. so i'd start casting greater healing wave, then the targets health plus incoming heals would be over 90. so i'd cancel the spell, then start casting it again and so on.

this code should fix it, but i can't find any docs for the UnitGetIncomingHeals function so i'm just basing it off other peoples code.



```
   local myIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name, "player") or 0
   local allIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name) or 0
   if myIncomingHeal >= allIncomingHeal then
     local memeberin = 0
   else
     local memeberin = allIncomingHeal - myIncomingHeal
   end
   member[i].health= 100 * (UnitHealth(member[i].name)+ memberin ) / UnitHealthMax(member[i].name)
```

*edit*

of course one of the advantages of counting your current heal spell as having already landed when choosing the next target is you don't overspam the one target.. maybe it's worth storing actual health, health plus everyone but your heals, and health plus everyone's heals and using each of the 3 values as appropriate.

----------


## Kaolla

We love Sandman and Mentally! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> We love Sandman and Mentally! 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


All four of you should really make one great unholy profile, pulling from all updated theory crafting. I think it would be a masterpiece. :O ..and I can be a tester. =]

----------


## Kaolla

At least in my case, I built off of their profiles, so I can't imagine I'd be able to contribute much to the brain trust. ^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> At least in my case, I built off of their profiles, so I can't imagine I'd be able to contribute much to the brain trust. ^^
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have good ideas you can contribute though, like I love switching between the usage of CDs(trash pulls, manual usage) in the profile and not by switching profiles, may be easy to make but it's a good idea you had.

Also, a simple problem with nova's profile is its free casting of death n decay, it would be fine and dandy if it didn't attempt to cast it on ultraxion and give you a nice bit of down time from it rapidly attempting to place it until it finally does, but it doesn't reach the boss anyways.

ilvl 401 Unholy DK, using a blood tap build (7/1/33), Nova's unholy profile:


LFR Warlord Zon'ozz.

----------


## sheuron

You slag, stop playing Diablo 3 everyone and back to PQR developement!

----------


## Xelper

> You slag, stop playing Diablo 3 everyone and back to PQR developement!


I agree, this thread has like 2 replies today! 

I should ban them all from PQR!  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> I agree, this thread has like 2 replies today! 
> 
> I should ban them all from PQR!


But d3 is so much fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> All four of you should really make one great unholy profile, pulling from all updated theory crafting. I think it would be a masterpiece. :O ..and I can be a tester. =]


If kaolla wants i can make him a contributor on my svn so he can edit/upload all he wants :P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaolla

I had server racks to crawl around in today ^^ Diablo can wait! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lexi777

Hey guys, thanks for this and the profiles. I have a resto shaman that i pvp and pve on and i've been using a resto pve profile which seems to be working pretty good for my raids. I was wondering if someone could make a resto shamman pvp profile? That would be incredible.

-Lexi

----------


## onya

Hey Xelper any chance of implementing a function like GetPlayerMapPosition which works for any unit, not just party/raid members?

----------


## sheuron

> Hey Xelper any chance of implementing a function like GetPlayerMapPosition which works for any unit, not just party/raid members?


PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID)
-- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.

----------


## onya

> PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID)
> -- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.


ah thanks Sheuron  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lexi777

Onya, it's your Resto shaman profile i use! thank you so much for it. Although PvP healing isn't really capable of having a rotation or anything would it be possible to be made

----------


## Hoblerhans

@buba + mentally

Excuse my dumb question: What is this custom table feature in ur profiles and how do I use it?

Thx 4 answers

----------


## fredrik1984

I'm trying to make a change to Boss's avoid hour of twilight for my rogue and this is my current setup:



```
-- Hour of Twilight
local HoTcast,_,_,_,_,endtime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
local HoT = {109415, 106371, 109416, 109415, 109417}
    
for i,v in ipairs(HoT) do
   if HoTcast == GetSpellInfo(v) 
      and endtime/1000 - GetTime() < 1
      and UnitBuffID("player", 31224) ~= nil
      then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
   end
end
```

What I want is that if I don't have Cloak of Shadows up, it clicks Heroic Will at about 1 second (due to lag) but if I have it up, it shouldn't click it.
Would this do the job? I can't really try it out at the moment but it would be awesome because at the moment, the only thing I need to do on that boring fight is click hour of twilight if I haven't clicked CoS :P

----------


## saga3180

@Crystal_Tech
Been trying out your demo profile on a dummy but it doesnt seem to cast anything more than dots
Do you know what might be causing this?

----------


## onya

with the latest build from the updater PQR_UnitFacing("target","player",true) is always returning the same angle and PQR_UnitFacing("target","player") is always returning true.

*edit*

PQR_UnitInfo seems to be returning static values too

----------


## Ninjaderp

Xelper, I must again give you praise for your retri-profile, it really works wonders <3

----------


## averykey

Xelper, A while back on the other thread you posted a very simple aoe switch for your profiles, I can not find it.

It was called rotation switch test, it switched between profiles when you pressed ctrl.

If someone has it or can post it; I will rep you.

----------


## jazman84

Is this compatible with the Beta?

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Crystal_Tech
> Been trying out your demo profile on a dummy but it doesnt seem to cast anything more than dots
> Do you know what might be causing this?


i'll look into it, Its just been so freakin busy here i've haven't even had the time to play wow/d3 much

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @buba + mentally
> 
> Excuse my dumb question: What is this custom table feature in ur profiles and how do I use it?
> 
> Thx 4 answers


I assume you're talking about HPally?

What you do is Highlight a unit in your group and press Right-Ctrl. This will add someone to the Custom Table. Now whenever you want to enable/disable the custom table you type in. /uct or /usecustomtable. Now you'll see a chat message letting you know which Table you are using to heal. If using the Custom Table you will only heal the people you have previously selected. Now I can't say this is 100% bug free at the moment. But last I tested it in a raid it was working.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Xelper, A while back on the other thread you posted a very simple aoe switch for your profiles, I can not find it.
> 
> It was called rotation switch test, it switched between profiles when you pressed ctrl.
> 
> If someone has it or can post it; I will rep you.


I think you might be looking for the PQR function PQR_SwapRotation(). I will be looking to this function for the "Zealot Mode" we talked about. Example code I think should look like, and thanks again bu_ba_911 for letting me know about this function  :Smile:  



```
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696) 


if zealotry ~= nil then 
PQR_SwapRotation("Zealot Mode (Ralphiuss)")
return true end 

if zealotry ~= 1 then 
PQR_SwapRotation("PVE Retribution (Ralphiuss)")
return true end
```

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, A while back on the other thread you posted a very simple aoe switch for your profiles, I can not find it.
> 
> It was called rotation switch test, it switched between profiles when you pressed ctrl.
> 
> If someone has it or can post it; I will rep you.


The function is PQR_SwapRotation("Rotation Name (ProfileName)").

I used a modifer key to switch over. Unfortunately I don't have that example around anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@fredrik1984: Here's an example from our Shadow profile:


```
-- Hour of Twilight
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
	local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells
	local PQ_Disp = PQ_Disp
	
	if PQ_Spells[PQ_Disp].known and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Disp)
	then SpellStopCasting() CastSpellByID(PQ_Disp, "player") return true end
else
	local HourOfTwilight,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1") 
	for i=1,#PQ_HOT do
		if HourOfTwilight == GetSpellInfo(PQ_HOT[i]) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1 then
			SpellStopCasting()
			RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
		end
	end
end
```

This then imports:


```
PQ_HOT = {109417,109416,109415,106371}
```

 then PQ_PriestSpells (our Priest skill table) and PQ_Disp (Dispersion) from our data file.

Should be fairly easily changed to suit your own needs. What this does is that if you haven't gotten into Dispersion before it's 1 second left, it clicks Heroic Will for you, though I'm activating it through a modifier key rather than just looking for the Dispersion buff itself.

----------


## Lexi777

mentally, i downloaded your shadow priest pve profile and it says...

<PQR Error> You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data folder! The Rotation has been halted.

but i can't find the anywhere, it's not in the download or on the Team Nova site =(

----------


## firepong

> mentally, i downloaded your shadow priest pve profile and it says...
> 
> <PQR Error> You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data folder! The Rotation has been halted.
> 
> but i can't find the anywhere, it's not in the download or on the Team Nova site =(


code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-profiles/source/browse/trunk/Data/PQR_Nova_Data.lua

On the right side, at the bottom of the bar is a link that says "view raw data." Right click that link and click save link as and put it in your Data Folder. 

Or, if the profile has links in there for updating through PQR, just follow my guide on the first page a few posts down on how to update profiles.

----------


## Lexi777

Wow thank you Firepong !! =D


Adding rep to you and mentally

*Edit
=( it says i cant give rep yet

----------


## hbkx1

For mentally/Buba the nova work is amazing and playing around on my girlfriends priest inspired me to make my own. I see there is a level 1-10, at what point can I switch to the main profile or was the 1-10 just something to mess around on and not really to level? Thx

----------


## Lexi777

Oh yeah one more question, What arena/RBG exp are you on your priest Mentally?

----------


## firepong

@onya

Any chance that you might be willing to add in the custom healing table like Bu_ba's Pally profile? On Heroic Morchock, I have to stop the rotation and heal manually because it spends so much time trying to heal the people that's to far away (other group).

Or is there any chance you can add in a table for people that are out of range and it updates that table once a second or so? Should be possible, I just wouldn't know where to start coding it lol.

----------


## onya

> @onya
> 
> Any chance that you might be willing to add in the custom healing table like Bu_ba's Pally profile? On Heroic Morchock, I have to stop the rotation and heal manually because it spends so much time trying to heal the people that's to far away (other group).
> 
> Or is there any chance you can add in a table for people that are out of range and it updates that table once a second or so? Should be possible, I just wouldn't know where to start coding it lol.


I plan on adding this in at some stage. I think the problem was with earth shield which wasn't range checking. I've uploaded a new version which should fix this.

Other features, both ele and resto should be levelling friendly.

*edit* oh yeah and with this release the macros will now work when PQR isn't running as well, just delete the old macros and the new imporved ones will be created.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @onya
> 
> Any chance that you might be willing to add in the custom healing table like Bu_ba's Pally profile? On Heroic Morchock, I have to stop the rotation and heal manually because it spends so much time trying to heal the people that's to far away (other group).
> 
> Or is there any chance you can add in a table for people that are out of range and it updates that table once a second or so? Should be possible, I just wouldn't know where to start coding it lol.


It was onyas idea first. I just took off with it while onya was building up his profiles for a rerelease :-) I never took credit for the idea  :Stick Out Tongue:  



Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

Ye, if I knew I had enough time, I would go and butcher Bu_ bas holy profile and get it worked into yours. But I've got 2 hours before my raid. Don't think that's enough time to backwards engineer something to work lol.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## solarwake

@ Kaolla

Have you done anymore work on your PVE unholy profile? I have been using it some but I seem to remember you saying something about updating it. I dunno I'm just curious. \

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Ralphiuss

Made updates to my Ret Paladin Profile.

Please try it out and let me know! 

http://pqr-ret.googlecode.com/svn/Data/Retribution.txt

Please use the internal mass downloader within PQR to download files.

----------


## Lexi777

How difficult would it be to create a pvp profile that just auto dispells people when they're silenced/CC'd

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Made updates to my Ret Paladin Profile.
> 
> Please try it out and let me know! 
> 
> http://pqr-ret.googlecode.com/svn/Data/Retribution.txt
> 
> Please use the internal mass downloader within PQR to download files.


Thanks for the release, I will try it out in a fall of deathwing LFR soon!

Edit: I get huge FPS-drops by just enabling your profile, other profiles doesnt do that. And also I dont seem to be able to flip on interrupt mode on your profile either.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Thanks for the release, I will try it out in a fall of deathwing LFR soon!
> 
> Edit: I get huge FPS-drops by just enabling your profile, other profiles doesnt do that. And also I dont seem to be able to flip on interrupt mode on your profile either.


Thank you! and understood! There was two things I added at the end of my test figured it would work, but it broke the rotation. I've updated the profile and downgraded the version # right now to work out the kinks with the code i was trying out. B1.5 is the correct version. If you have B1.6 use the internal updater to update to B1.5

Thank you!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright Ralphi I've downgraded to 1.5, and it works initially, but when I tried it at a dummy it seems like it froze or only autoattacked after I popped the cooldowns (LeftAlt-modifier) and some major fps-drops, the fpsdrops stopped after zealotry and aw timed out and the ordinary rotation resumes without framerate-issues.

I would think the problem lies somewhere in your zealotry-rotation, something that jinxes it there.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Really weird...I have not seen any issues...Can anyone else confirm the drop in FPS?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its like it locks the profile down completely until the AW and Zealotry duration is off, then it kicks in and uses racials and trinkets and resumes the normal rotation with no fps-problems what so ever. I will test it once more to confirm if it still does it for me.

Still does it, gonna try disable all addons and try again
Same thing happens once I press left-alt for zeal&aw. Sucks because this has so much potentional. Hope you can find whats causing it m8.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

any1 got a good warrior tank profile...?

Sheuron's works but just not well imo

----------


## yourson

> any1 got a good warrior tank profile...?
> 
> Sheuron's works but just not well imo


At the moment Sheuron's is only one. For beta there is none.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

well sumthing is wrong with his profile,

it casts thunder clap once.... and thats at the start, when no rend ect is up, and does no aoe : /

or am i doin summat wrong?

i am also useing the build he recommends.

----------


## lawlmoto

> well sumthing is wrong with his profile,
> 
> it casts thunder clap once.... and thats at the start, when no rend ect is up, and does no aoe : /
> 
> or am i doin summat wrong?
> 
> i am also useing the build he recommends.


I'll upload a fixed version when my plane touches down. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## onya

Anyone else having problems with PQR_UnitFacing/PQR_UnitInfo not working?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Its like it locks the profile down completely until the AW and Zealotry duration is off, then it kicks in and uses racials and trinkets and resumes the normal rotation with no fps-problems what so ever. I will test it once more to confirm if it still does it for me.
> 
> Still does it, gonna try disable all addons and try again
> Same thing happens once I press left-alt for zeal&aw. Sucks because this has so much potentional. Hope you can find whats causing it m8.


So when you start the profile and enter combat you get the FPS loss? does it do the rotation as normal at that point? Then when you pop CDs via the alt modifier. It should switch rotations to something I call Zealot Mode  :Wink: . Then when CDs ware off, it should go back to the normal rotation and now it acts normal?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes it works with no problems during normal rotation, its when it switches to zealotry-mode the fpsdrops and freeze starts, and resumes after zealotrymode is ended.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Yes it works with no problems during normal rotation, its when it switches to zealotry-mode the fpsdrops and freeze starts, and resumes after zealotrymode is ended.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Only thing I can think of what is messing up is how I'm calling for the switch to Zealot Mode...Kinda ran into this by mistake..but it's working for me on my side. Can someone look at this code and let me know if this is right or maybe a better way of writing it? 

In the normal rotation I have a an ability called 

--Zealot Mode-- 


```
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696) 

if zealotry ~= nil then PQR_SwapRotation("Zealot Mode (Ralphiuss)") 
return true end
```

Then I have a ability in Zealot Mode called

--Zealot Mode Over--


```
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696) 

if zealotry == nil then PQR_SwapRotation("PVE Retribution (Ralphiuss)") 
return true end
```

----------


## firepong

> Only thing I can think of what is messing up is how I'm calling for the switch to Zealot Mode...Kinda ran into this by mistake..but it's working for me on my side. Can someone look at this code and let me know if this is right or maybe a better way of writing it? 
> 
> In the normal rotation I have a an ability called 
> 
> --Zealot Mode-- 
> 
> 
> ```
> local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696) 
> ...



I don't think the return true is needed in either of those is it? Every time I've seen it used, it doesn't have return true in there. For example, this is what I would do:



```
local zealotry = UnitBuffID("Player", 85696)

if zealotry ~= nil then
	PQR_SwapRotation("Zealot Mode (Ralphiuss)")
end
```

Then I have a ability in Zealot Mode called

--Zealot Mode Over--


```
local zealotry = UnitBuffID("Player", 85696)

if zealotry == nil then
	PQR_SwapRotation("PVE Retribution (Ralphiuss)") 
end
```

Removed the return true's and also went from PQR_UnitBuffID() ----> UnitBuffID(). Have never really had any good success from using it, so I stick with UnitBuffID() & UnitDebuffID().

Tell me if that works.

EDIT* I'll just pop on my pally and test it out and let you know what happens. I'll post back in 5-10 minutes tops.

----------


## firepong

Ok, I ran Ralphiuss' profile both ways, my way and his, and I did not get any FPS drop what-so-ever. How old is your computer for the one that's getting the FPS drop. Might be that it's performing to much calculations on the data and slowing you down.

Other than that, I have over 20 addon's installed and being used, not getting any lag/FPS drops at all. Again, this was my way and his way. I like my way better though  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah hello Firepong! My laptop is an Asus k52jc intel i5 2.4ghz 3gb ram Geforce 310M 1gb, and I havent encountered this problem on any pqr-profile before so.. Can you upload your edit so I can try that one too?

----------


## firepong

> Ah hello Firepong! My laptop is an Asus k52jc intel i5 2.4ghz 3gb ram Geforce 310M 1gb, and I havent encountered this problem on any pqr-profile before so.. Can you upload your edit so I can try that one too?


Sure, here goes my edit. Just don't update it or you will loose the edits. Like I said though, I got no slow-downs. Have you upgraded to the latest PQR? It's at version 2.1.5 right now.

Attachment 7401

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> I'll upload a fixed version when my plane touches down. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


wud be awsome mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Sure, here goes my edit. Just don't update it or you will loose the edits. Like I said though, I got no slow-downs. Have you upgraded to the latest PQR? It's at version 2.1.5 right now.
> 
> Attachment 7401


Hmm latest version, IDK tbh, updated it now. And can you please upload to mediafire, since it takes forever to get files approved here  :Big Grin:

----------


## firepong

> Hmm latest version, IDK tbh, updated it now. And can you please upload to mediafire, since it takes forever to get files approved here


It's approved. I checked the link after I posted it. I was able to download and use it :confused:

EDIT* Ok, it seems like it wasen't approved and since I was the one that uploaded the files, I could download it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Strange, I get that invalid attachment error. I'll try Ralphious profile again now when I've updated PQR.

Edit: The update fixed it! Ralphiouss, theres nothing wrong with your profile, I just forgot to update PQR from switching computers with my gf. Happy to finally have it sorted out but I feel stupid now lol. By the way Ralphi is there any way I can turn off autotargetting? I like choosing targets myself and it does target mobs for me.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Strange, I get that invalid attachment error. I'll try Ralphious profile again now when I've updated PQR.
> 
> Edit: The update fixed it! Ralphiouss, theres nothing wrong with your profile, I just forgot to update PQR from switching computers with my gf. Happy to finally have it sorted out but I feel stupid now lol. By the way Ralphi is there any way I can turn off autotargetting? I like choosing targets myself and it does target mobs for me.


Are you talking about it'll switch targets maybe if something dies? If so is there a method to force the spell not to cast again if there is no target?

My knowledge is very limited. A lot of what is being used is stolen  :Smile:  with proper credit being given out within the profile. I know I don't have any sort of targeting system enabled to it. A lot of the code just seems basic and a lot of just conditions.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah, its not that much a problem really I think its good as it is. One thing though, can you make so it doesnt cast Guardian out of combat? I mean I got shift+rightclick for my flying-mount and it looks funny when Im in orgrimmar mounting with my guardian running after me ^^ The rape-macro (zeal&aw) doesnt activate out of combat so I think you could make the same adjustments for GoaK ^^

----------


## firepong

> Are you talking about it'll switch targets maybe if something dies? If so is there a method to force the spell not to cast again if there is no target?
> 
> My knowledge is very limited. A lot of what is being used is stolen  with proper credit being given out within the profile. I know I don't have any sort of targeting system enabled to it. A lot of the code just seems basic and a lot of just conditions.


The only thing I see that has a target switcher in it is -- Encounters --, but that's only on spine. Everything else looks good except for the few spells that you have /stopcasting in the Actions menu. I didn't see anything that would go wrong in your combat checker either since all it's basically checking is if your in-combat. Maybe add in a check to it as well for if your on mount return true.

Again, otehr than the above, everything seems fine.




> Ah, its not that much a problem really I think its good as it is. One thing though, can you make so it doesnt cast Guardian out of combat? I mean I got shift+rightclick for my flying-mount and it looks funny when Im in orgrimmar mounting with my guardian running after me ^^ The rape-macro (zeal&aw) doesnt activate out of combat so I think you could make the same adjustments for GoaK ^^


GoaK shouldn't activate unless your holding down Left Shift. But anyways, a good fix for this is:


```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
local isMounted = IsMounted()


if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and (holyPower >=3 or divinePurpose ~= nil) then
	RunMacroText("/cast Avenging Wrath")
	RunMacroText("/cast Zealotry")
return true end


if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetSpellCooldown(86150) == 0 and inCombat and not isMounted then
	CastSpellByID(86150)
return true end
```

Replace all of what's in -- CDS -- with the above.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Firepong, that did the trick! You da man, and Ralphiuss too ofc! ;D

----------


## Ralphiuss

> The only thing I see that has a target switcher in it is -- Encounters --, but that's only on spine. Everything else looks good except for the few spells that you have /stopcasting in the Actions menu. I didn't see anything that would go wrong in your combat checker either since all it's basically checking is if your in-combat. Maybe add in a check to it as well for if your on mount return true.
> 
> Again, otehr than the above, everything seems fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoaK shouldn't activate unless your holding down Left Shift. But anyways, a good fix for this is:
> ...



I did the /stopcasting maybe thinking if the condition for TV came up it would stop casting and do TV right away.


EDIT: Also SVN updated with firepong's changes. Version # did not change. Just update via internal update tool. 

Goal next is to get a beta rotation working.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

I'm trying to setup a Unique Priority Rotation for my Lock on Raid Encounters. So far I have it pulling top DPS and DMG however there is 1 thing missing....

How do I code the bot to recognize the Distance to Target for proper Shadowflame useage?

----------


## onya

> I'm trying to setup a Unique Priority Rotation for my Lock on Raid Encounters. So far I have it pulling top DPS and DMG however there is 1 thing missing....
> 
> How do I code the bot to recognize the Distance to Target for proper Shadowflame useage?



something like 

if PQR_UnitDistance("player,"target") < 10 then ...

will check you're 10 yards or closer. You're probably going to want to check PQR_UnitFacing as well but it seems broken to me in PQR 2.15

----------


## firepong

> something like 
> 
> if PQR_UnitDistance("player,"target") < 10 then ...
> 
> will check you're 10 yards or closer. You're probably going to want to check PQR_UnitFacing as well but it seems broken to me in PQR 2.15


Shouldn't need PQR_UnitFacing. If he's facing the wrong way, that's some major DPS lose there  :Wink:

----------


## onya

> Shouldn't need PQR_UnitFacing. If he's facing the wrong way, that's some major DPS lose there


lol isn't shadowbolt a 180 whereas shadowflame has a narrower cone?

----------


## firepong

> lol isn't shadowbolt a 180 whereas shadowflame has a narrower cone?


It's like a 90degree cone. But im sayin if your not facing in the general direction of the boss, your bad  :Cool:

----------


## Lexi777

Does anyone have a released Sub Rogue PvP profile updated?

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey, if anyone could help, i'm looking for all the macro's that kaolla uses for his unholy pvp rotation. i can't seem to find them :/

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey, if anyone could help, i'm looking for all the macro's that kaolla uses for his unholy pvp rotation. i can't seem to find them :/


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2221981 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
Old thread :P.

----------


## farnumdizzle

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2221981 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> Old thread :P.


ah, thanks a lot! I just started doing some pvping on my DK.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Ok, soon I will be releasing my Frost Death Knight Profile. I am an experienced Hard Mode Top 100 World Progression Death Knight and I have decided to code my knowledge behind the advanced mechanics to optimal DPS output on Death Knights in a raid setting. 
The following is an idea of what to expect:

Given that I have yet to find a DK Profile that properly utilizes Frost Strike for Runic Empowerment, I have optimised this ability for this.Given that Howling Blast is being used under the wrong circumstances in every profile I have seen, I have optimised this abilities usage for optimal DPS.Raise Dead has been optimised with more situations in which this ability should be used.Considering the DPS increase given by using HoW in combat downtime for additional RP I have coded this to be used in this setting.ERW has been coded for use appropriately to gain extra DPS and less in-combat downtime.
More details will be laid out in the final release post.

All the testing i have done with this profile has ranked me in the top 150 on WoL for 5 different fights in DS @ an equipped 384 ilvl. However, I am still not maximizing the full potential of my character because I am having a few difficulties in coding some of the more complex scenarios for ability priority. So I have a few questions that i hope our community can help me with.
To start take a look at the following code:


```
local _,_,DeathRune1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,DeathRune2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,UnholyRune1 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,UnholyRune2 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,FrostRune1 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,FrostRune3 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
```

First, what exactly does _,_, specify here?
Second, are the local defines for the runes correct here? I know that ingame the order on the bar is DR, FR, UR. Just wondering if this example I found under another profile is correct or no and if not what is the proper setup?

I may have more questions to follow depending on the responses I get. However, if there is an advanced reference guide for this program outside of the Wiki which doesn't tell me much, please share it.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok, soon I will be releasing my Frost Death Knight Profile. I am an experienced Hard Mode Top 100 World Progression Death Knight and I have decided to code my knowledge behind the advanced mechanics to optimal DPS output on Death Knights in a raid setting. 
> The following is an idea of what to expect:
> 
> Given that I have yet to find a DK Profile that properly utilizes Frost Strike for Runic Empowerment, I have optimised this ability for this.Given that Howling Blast is being used under the wrong circumstances in every profile I have seen, I have optimised this abilities usage for optimal DPS.Raise Dead has been optimised with more situations in which this ability should be used.Considering the DPS increase given by using HoW in combat downtime for additional RP I have coded this to be used in this setting.ERW has been coded for use appropriately to gain extra DPS and less in-combat downtime.
> More details will be laid out in the final release post.
> 
> All the testing i have done with this profile has ranked me in the top 150 on WoL for 5 different fights in DS @ an equipped 384 ilvl. However, I am still not maximizing the full potential of my character because I am having a few difficulties in coding some of the more complex scenarios for ability priority. So I have a few questions that i hope our community can help me with.
> To start take a look at the following code:
> 
> ...


Is this going to be masterfrost? I just don't see a point in doing anything else in my honest opinion, I get haste frost has good single target but I just see masterfrost doing more, from personal experience.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

It will contain both Frost and Masterfrost, for the following settings:
Raid
Trash
Heroic Dungeons
LFR

----------


## Kinkeh

> It will contain both Frost and Masterfrost, for the following settings:
> Raid
> Trash
> Heroic Dungeons
> LFR


Alright I'll look over it when you release it, I play a ilvl 402 Masterfrost DK, haven't found a profile to beat the one I've been using yet ..I like to see new things :3.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

which profile are you using if I may ask?

----------


## Kinkeh

> which profile are you using if I may ask?


Bbatato's profile, I don't even think he's active anymore tbh but it uses this rotation:
Blood Tap if CD D rune > 2
Outbreak if FF or BP =< 2
Howling Blast if FF =< 2
Plague Strike if BP =< 2
Pillar of Frost if D or F (linked with Raise Dead)
Obliterate if D >= F >= U
Frost Strike if RP >= 120
Obliterate if DD&FF or DD&UU or FF&UU
Frost Strike if RP >= 110
Howling Blast if Rime Proc
Frost Strike if RP >= 100
Obliterate if UU
Obliterate if U + (second U rune 1sec remaining cd)
Obliterate if KM proc
Obliterate if RP >= 32 + Heroism active
Howling Blast if RP < 32 + Heroism active
Obliterate if RP >= 90 - No Hero
Howling Blast if RP < 90 - No Hero
Frost Strike if RP >= 32
Empower Rune W. if All Runes on CD (>8sec)
Horn of Winter if true

----------


## js1974

> Made updates to my Ret Paladin Profile.
> 
> Please try it out and let me know! 
> 
> http://pqr-ret.googlecode.com/svn/Data/Retribution.txt
> 
> Please use the internal mass downloader within PQR to download files.


Ralphiuss, After checking the code for your rotation I have a few suggestions.

For Gloves and Trinket use I suggest this code.



```
-- Check Trinket Cooldown info
local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)


-- Check Cooldown and Combat status
if Cooldown == 0 and
   Ready == 1 and
   UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and
   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
then


  UseInventoryItem(10) 
  return true


end
```

This is mainly because I've seen my gauntlets just fire for no apparent reason this makes sure that doesn't happen. Now the second thing with this rotation is you are using TV code like this.



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)






if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
    return true
end
```

Because of DP Procs vs HoPo they should be split up so you can give one priority over the other. I would suggest breaking them up and using.



```
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)


if divinePurpose ~= nil then
    return true
end
```

and 



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)


if holyPower >= 3 then
    return true
end
```

This allows you to make sure a TV from DP is used before 3 HP TV and you can squeeze Exorcism procs before a TVHP as they should be used first. On top of that consecration in your rotation and divine plea are bad unless you have control over it. You don't want them to be used in a rotation you want them used when you have a gap in your rotation dead time with nothing to do. The only way I have been able to figure this out is a lot of calculations based on when your higher priority ability is coming off CD to avoid clashing with higher DPE abilities.

For encounter code, I'm not sure about your guild but for me on Heroic I stay out for 2 Ultra hot phases so I have to have a way to avoid hitting that button. I'd suggest adding a skip key for that.



```
local altDown = IsAltKeyDown()
local sDivineShield = UnitBuffID("player", 642)


if altDown == nil then
    local spellHourOfTwilight = GetSpellInfo(109417)
    local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
    if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellHourOfTwilight then
        local finishTime = endTime/1000 - GetTime()
        if finishTime < 1 and sDivineShield == nil then
            return true
        end
    end
end
```

You have some code I grabbed, like the CD's code works better then a macro so I'm all down for that. Some good code I'm still trying to determine the Zealotry rotation and if I like that or just the logic I use to handle it. Your DPS is about 3K behind mine but 3K can be accounted for by DP procs or Gurthalak procs.

Solid work either way just my $0.02 worth  :Smile: 

PS

Add the encounters to your Zealotry rotation or you could end up dead for not pressing your button  :Frown:

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Ok seriously, where are you guys finding the varibles to get things working....

Im not sure whats wrong but I can't get any abilities I code that are conditional to Runes to work at all for some reason.
I use premade profiles with a few modifications and they work just fine, but when I make the slightest change to an ability thats conditional to Runes it won't work....

For example:
Frost Strike @ > 90 RP works
Howling Blast @ < 90 RP etc works
Obliterate if KM Procs
Howling Blast if Rime Procs
Using PoF on CD works
Using Profession Abilities on CD works
Refreshing Dieases works
Raise Dead under the effects of certain buffs works
Etc...

But....
Obliterate when Both DRs or Both FRs and URs are up will not
Obliterate when Both URs are up or will be within 1s will not
Etc...

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok seriously, where are you guys finding the varibles to get things working....
> 
> Im not sure whats wrong but I can't get any abilities I code that are conditional to Runes to work at all for some reason.
> I use premade profiles with a few modifications and they work just fine, but when I make the slightest change to an ability thats conditional to Runes it won't work....
> 
> For example:
> Frost Strike @ > 90 RP works
> Howling Blast @ < 90 RP etc works
> Obliterate if KM Procs
> ...




```
local _,_,unholyrune1=GetRuneCooldown(3)
local _,_,unholyrune2=GetRuneCooldown(4)
local _,_,deathrune1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local _,_,deathrune2=GetRuneCooldown(2)
local _,_,frostrune1=GetRuneCooldown(5)
local _,_,frostrune2=GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  unholyrune1 == true and unholyrune2 == true then
	return true
end
```

Obliterate on 2 UH runes(including all 6 runes), work off that.



```
local t1,duration1,unholyrune1=GetRuneCooldown(3)
local t2,duration2,unholyrune2=GetRuneCooldown(4)
local t3,duration3,deathrune1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local t4,duration4,deathrune2=GetRuneCooldown(2)
local t5,duration5,frostrune1=GetRuneCooldown(5)
local t6,duration6,frostrune2=GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  unholyrune1 == false or unholyrune2 == false then
	t1 = t1 + duration1 - GetTime()
	t2 = t2 + duration2 - GetTime()

	if time1 < 1 and time2 < 1 then
	return true

end
end
```

Obliterate when both unholy runes are within 1s.

I think you should learn LUA code though and not expect everyone to code the whole profile for you :P, I'm still learning the basics.

----------


## js1974

Anyone mind a little help here, I've tried everything I can think of and every piece of code I can find but I can not get this to work no matter what I do. These are hte 2 code sets I have attempted neither work both cripple the rotation.



```
local _,SBomb = GetItemCooldown("Saronite Bomb")


-- Saronite Bomb
if SBomb == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
UseItemByName("Saronite Bomb" [, "mouseover"])
end
return true end
```

I also tried using



```
-- Check Bomb Cooldown
local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetItemCooldown("Saronite Bomb")


-- Check Cooldown and Combat status
if Cooldown == 0 and
   Ready == 1 and
   UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and
   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
then


  UseItemByName("Saronite Bomb" [, "mouseover"])) 
  return true


end
```

Neither of these work I know there has to be a way to make them work and I can only assume I'm just making a mistake somewhere but any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

Ok, how would you code those 2 into 1 tho?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok, how would you code those 2 into 1 tho?


You would make 2 different abilities. One for "Obliterate UU" and one for the 1 second Obliterate, I wouldn't just release a profile if I was you that you really didn't contribute anything too. Right now it just seems like you're going to remake a profile that is already made and I gave you its rotation.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> You would make 2 different abilities. One for "Obliterate UU" and one for the 1 second Obliterate, I wouldn't just release a profile if I was you that you really didn't contribute anything too. Right now it just seems like you're going to remake a profile that is already made and I gave you its rotation.


Actually no, Im completely building my own profile but referencing others since there is no real useful reference guide for this program....
My Rep on this site is 68 for a reason my friend....

And so ur saying this wouldn't work:


```
local t1,duration1,u1=GetRuneCooldown(3)
local t2,duration2,u2=GetRuneCooldown(4)
local t3,duration3,d1=GetRuneCooldown(1)
local t4,duration4,d2=GetRuneCooldown(2)
local t5,duration5,f1=GetRuneCooldown(5)
local t6,duration6,f2=GetRuneCooldown(6)

if  u1 == false or u2 == false then
	t1 = t1 + duration1 - GetTime()
	t2 = t2 + duration2 - GetTime()

	if time1 < 1 and time2 < 1 then
		return true
	end
	elseif  u1 == true and u2 == true then
		return true
	end
end
```

My formatting may be the same as other profiles as I have seen that most of them are....but the theory behind the rotation will be more optimal than what I have seen released.

----------


## Kinky

@Devilsadvocate: There really is no reference for "this program" mainly because it works off Lua and the World of Warcraft Addon API documentation. 
Nonetheless, you could try something like this;


```
RuneCheck = nil
function RuneCheck()
	local FrostRune = 0
	local UnholyRune = 0
	local BloodRune = 0
	local DeathRune = 0
	
	for i=1, 6 do
		if GetRuneType(i) == 1 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < 1
			then BloodRune + 1 end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 2 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < 1
			then UnholyRune + 1 end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 3 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < 1
			then FrostRune + 1 end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 4 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < 1
			then DeathRune + 1 end
	end
	return BloodRune, UnholyRune, FrostRune, DeathRune
end
```

Just place the function wherever you want and call it, then localize it in the ability you want/need/have to check runes for. 



```
local RuneCheck = RuneCheck

-- Obliterate if both Unholy Runes are ready or ready within 1 second
if select(2,RuneCheck()) > 1 then return true end

-- Obliterate if both Death Runes are up, or Frost Rune and Unholy Rune pairs are up
if select(4,RuneCheck()) > 1 or (select(3,RuneCheck()) > 1 and select(2,RuneCheck()) > 1)
then return true end
```

Then you can do something like this in Obliterate. Localizing RuneCheck, then doing conditional execution. One for when both DR or both FR and UR pairs are up, and one for when both UH Runes are up/coming up.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> @Devilsadvocate: There really is no reference for "this program" mainly because it works off Lua and the World of Warcraft Addon API documentation. 
> Nonetheless, you could try something like this;
> 
> 
> ```
> RuneCheck = nil
> function RuneCheck()
> 	local FrostRune = 0
> 	local UnholyRune = 0
> ...


Thanks. Finally someone that actually knows what their talking about and not another leecher that acts elitist when they repost code from someone else's work that doesn't even help the problem at hand...
+rep my friend

----------


## imdasandman

> Thanks. Finally someone that actually knows what their talking about and not another leecher that acts elitist when they repost code from someone else's work that doesn't even help the problem at hand...
> +rep my friend


Here is the link to the lua api info for wow.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Lua_functions

Btw do not flex your epeen here bragging about how much rep you have. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> Here is the link to the lua api info for wow.
> Lua functions - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> Btw do not flex your epeen here bragging about how much rep you have. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the reference but next time leave your snide remark out of it. Also, as a friendly hint, research Death Knight DPS mechanics again and actually pay attention. Seems your terribly misinformed or don't fully understand what your referencing for it.

----------


## onya

You're both acting like children imo, take it to PM's or something.

I like World of Warcraft Programming myself but i'll use wowwiki when it's incomplete/to cross reference.

----------


## jace5869

Does anyone know of a good Enhancement profile?

I've tried Blinded's profile and another, but Blinded's profile for both 4pc T13 and non-4pc T13 casts an extra lightning bolt after casting a MW Lightning Bolt. If that makes sense. The other profile (can't remember where I got it exactly) doesn't cast Lightning Bolt at anything but MWx5

----------


## firepong

> You're both acting like children imo, take it to PM's or something.
> 
> I like World of Warcraft Programming myself but i'll use wowwiki when it's incomplete/to cross reference.


Thank you, this is exactly what needs to be done. I'm pretty sure I read no flaming/arguing somewhere in the forum rules. If it keeps going on here, I will not be afraid to report anyone that's doing what I just stated. Anyways, back to the constructive feedback and help.




> Anyone mind a little help here, I've tried everything I can think of and every piece of code I can find but I can not get this to work no matter what I do. These are hte 2 code sets I have attempted neither work both cripple the rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,SBomb = GetItemCooldown("Saronite Bomb")
> 
> 
> -- Saronite Bomb
> ...


Saronite Bomb's have a circle on the ground to show where your planting it right, like Healing Rain or DnD etc? If so, this is the way I would do it. Feel free to use it whenever you want to:



```
local sbCD = GetItemCooldown(41119) --41119 - ItemID of Saronite Bomb
local inCombat == UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
local sbCount = GetItemCount(41119) --Make Sure You Have The Item

if sbCD == 0 and (sbCount and inCombat) ~= nil then
	UseItemByID(41119)
	if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
	return true
end
```

The above code is untested, but should work, I hope. Give it a try and let me know how it goes for you.  :Smile: 




> Does anyone know of a good Enhancement profile?
> 
> I've tried Blinded's profile and another, but Blinded's profile for both 4pc T13 and non-4pc T13 casts an extra lightning bolt after casting a MW Lightning Bolt. If that makes sense. The other profile (can't remember where I got it exactly) doesn't cast Lightning Bolt at anything but MWx5


Check the first page about 5 pages down. Since Blinded hasn't been on and updated his profile in a while, I decided to take it over and post my changes I made. Should be pretty decent. I top charts in my raid on my DPS Off-Spec. I've burst up to 54k in 396 gear most times if I pre-pot before boss is pulled.

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone know of a good Enhancement profile?
> 
> I've tried Blinded's profile and another, but Blinded's profile for both 4pc T13 and non-4pc T13 casts an extra lightning bolt after casting a MW Lightning Bolt. If that makes sense. The other profile (can't remember where I got it exactly) doesn't cast Lightning Bolt at anything but MWx5


Also, my version, instead of taking the time to waste maelstrom stacks and cast a 3 or less Lightning Bolt, it costs Lava Burst when EVERYTHING is on CD except for when feral spirit is up. When Feral Spirit is up, it does not cast Lava Burst, but does Lightning bolt at 4 or higher stacks.

I tried doing Lightning bolt fillers at 3+ stacks, but it was doing less DPS than when I use Lava Burst as a Filler. In my rotation, with Lava Burst as a filler, Lava burst is usually within the top 10 on Damage Done, Usually in the top 7. 

And even though it says to use Fire Shock after a Unleash Weapon use, since the buff from Flametongue only buffs the direct damage of Fire shock, I didn't put this as a major priority. Half the time, when Unleash Elements is done, Fire Shock is on Cooldown, so it actually puts that into Lava Burst, which I've seen crit on my gear up to 45k damage.

It's best to put the rotation up against a Dummy to get the gist of my changes, but it does the same DPS, if not more as SimulationCraft, which 90% of the rotation is based around. The other 10% is my own DPS increase that I have had more luck with than the other 10% of SimulationCraft.

----------


## js1974

> Thank you, this is exactly what needs to be done. I'm pretty sure I read no flaming/arguing somewhere in the forum rules. If it keeps going on here, I will not be afraid to report anyone that's doing what I just stated. Anyways, back to the constructive feedback and help.
> 
> 
> 
> Saronite Bomb's have a circle on the ground to show where your planting it right, like Healing Rain or DnD etc? If so, this is the way I would do it. Feel free to use it whenever you want to:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Did not work, I've tried everything and just no go. What about making the code so it's used with hitting the right control key and just have it throw the bomb where my mouseover is? The biggest issue is when DPSing you can't just hit it as the target window appears and then instantly vanishes so I need it to just throw it at the mouseover location. I certainly don't mind making it bound to a key I just need it's ability to be activated and thrown. However thank you very much for the attempt to resolve the issue.

+rep for that!

----------


## firepong

> Did not work, I've tried everything and just no go. What about making the code so it's used with hitting the right control key and just have it throw the bomb where my mouseover is? The biggest issue is when DPSing you can't just hit it as the target window appears and then instantly vanishes so I need it to just throw it at the mouseover location. I certainly don't mind making it bound to a key I just need it's ability to be activated and thrown. However thank you very much for the attempt to resolve the issue.
> 
> +rep for that!


Sorry about that, I was using the wrong item use code. Try this one out:


```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
    UseItemByName(41119)
    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
    return true
end
```

I was using UseItemByID when it was suppose to be UseItemByName(itemID)

----------


## Kinkeh

> Thanks. Finally someone that actually knows what their talking about and not another leecher that acts elitist when they repost code from someone else's work that doesn't even help the problem at hand...
> +rep my friend





> Actually no, Im completely building my own profile but referencing others since there is no real useful reference guide for this program....
> My Rep on this site is 68 for a reason my friend....


I was trying to help(I said work off that, for a reason. And not to expect someone to just give you the whole code..you have to learn some how)...I haven't been on this forum for as long as you, I didn't even know nor do I care now about a rep system, I'll rep stuff I'm grateful for now though =]. Good luck with your profile, I'll check it out when you release it.  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> I was trying to help(I said work off that, for a reason. And not to expect someone to just give you the whole code..you have to learn some how)...I haven't been on this forum for as long as you, I didn't even know nor do I care now about a rep system, I'll rep stuff I'm grateful for now though =]. Good luck with your profile, I'll check it out when you release it.


yea i was trying to defend you imo... I am also looking forward to his work also. I like to learn from others hopefully he will be able to accomplish what he says he wants to. I want to see how nice my dps can get even though I have all top 75 parses in all HM fights with both of my frost and unholy profiles. Guess that makes me a top 100 dk in the world if he can make it top 25 awesome stuff.

----------


## Kinky

There. Updated the Nova Unholy profile before bed. Added in a aoe rotation (courtesy of Kinkeh) and a few changes pointed out my Pants. =)
Also cleaned up the code a bit, temporarily disabled the Notification frame messages and fine tuned some abilities. Should have Dark Simulacrum in a few days if nothing else. :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> There. Updated the Nova Unholy profile before bed. Added in a aoe rotation (courtesy of Kinkeh) and a few changes pointed out my Pants. =)
> Also cleaned up the code a bit, temporarily disabled the Notification frame messages and fine tuned some abilities. Should have Dark Simulacrum in a few days if nothing else. :P


Yay, going to check it out. =] thankz you.

----------


## xLegendx

> There. Updated the Nova Unholy profile before bed. Added in a aoe rotation (courtesy of Kinkeh) and a few changes pointed out my Pants. =)
> Also cleaned up the code a bit, temporarily disabled the Notification frame messages and fine tuned some abilities. Should have Dark Simulacrum in a few days if nothing else. :P


Woo! thanks for the update!  :Smile:

----------


## abndrew82

> There. Updated the Nova Unholy profile before bed. Added in a aoe rotation (courtesy of Kinkeh) and a few changes pointed out my Pants. =)
> Also cleaned up the code a bit, temporarily disabled the Notification frame messages and fine tuned some abilities. Should have Dark Simulacrum in a few days if nothing else. :P


Are they listed as Bubba now, I tried updating from PQR and also from the SVN and got different files. I see some Unholy Bubba DK now with an AOE and PVP rotation. But not sure if those are yours or separate. 

Thanks

----------


## xLegendx

> Are they listed as Bubba now, I tried updating from PQR and also from the SVN and got different files. I see some Unholy Bubba DK now with an AOE and PVP rotation. But not sure if those are yours or separate. 
> 
> Thanks


The one from the SVN doesn't have PvP and seems to be the correct version (I am assuming).

----------


## Lexi777

Would it be simple to create a profile for my resto shaman that just simply just dispels certain spells automatically? For example in rated battlegrounds when our disc priest dispels UA and gets silenced for 3 seconds. That's basically all I would need to be dispelled oh and maybe polymorph.

If anyone at all could either guide me so I could create it on my own or if it's super simple for someone to create it any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!

----------


## js1974

> Sorry about that, I was using the wrong item use code. Try this one out:
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
>     UseItemByName(41119)
>     if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
>     return true
> end
> ...


This works perfect thank you very much!

----------


## js1974

> Would it be simple to create a profile for my resto shaman that just simply just dispels certain spells automatically? For example in rated battlegrounds when our disc priest dispels UA and gets silenced for 3 seconds. That's basically all I would need to be dispelled oh and maybe polymorph.
> 
> If anyone at all could either guide me so I could create it on my own or if it's super simple for someone to create it any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


What I did for my Resto PvP dispel is followed the dispel code from a shadow priest pvp profile, I don't know whos profile it was so I can't give them credit but it does the job and is not my work.



```
PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 24259, 31117 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0






if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
	group = "raid"
	members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
	if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
		for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
			if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
				havedebuff = 1
				targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget
					if havedebuff == 1 then
						havedebuff = 0
						return true
				
					end			 
			end
		end
	end
end
```

The bold area is where you will add the specific debuffs you want to have dispelled.

----------


## Lexi777

Thank you Js, I'll fix it up and give it a try.

----------


## js1974

@ *firepong* 

Currently under the rotation I'm using I need the ability to judge a focus target if I have one and judge my target if I don't have one. Right now I have to have 2 different rotations and swap between them depending if there is going to be a focus target or not. If I forget to focus a target judgement just doesn't go off. Here is the code for both judgements under with and without Zealotry.



```

```



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)


if holyPower <= 2 and zealotry == nil then
	return true
end
```



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)


if zealotry and holyPower < 3 then
	return true
end
```

Is there anyway I can clean this code up so it's under one ability and on top of that making it default to my target if I don't have a focus? Right now I just have 2 versions 1 for focus and 1 for target.

----------


## Lexi777

im so sorry, I must be really noobish at this. I'm trying to create the dispel profile, how do i make a new profile?

I went to rotation editor and clicked new profile, gave it a name and thats all i could get.

----------


## js1974

> im so sorry, I must be really noobish at this. I'm trying to create the dispel profile, how do i make a new profile?
> 
> I went to rotation editor and clicked new profile, gave it a name and thats all i could get.


Open the Ability Editor.

Ability Name: Priority Cleanse
Spell ID: 51886
Target: Custom

Then add the code I linked on the right side and save it. Then you can add te Priority cleanse into your rotation.

----------


## Lexi777

> Open the Ability Editor.
> 
> Ability Name: Priority Cleanse
> Spell ID: 51886
> Target: Custom
> 
> Then add the code I linked on the right side and save it. Then you can add te Priority cleanse into your rotation.



+ Rep

Very much appreciate your help tonight, thank you.

----------


## Devilsadvocate

I seem to be having a small problem that I'm not sure if others have encountered seeing as I haven't seen any bug reports pertaining to it.

I'm trying to use ElvUI for my interface but for whatever reason PQR shows me as not logged in when I do and nothing I try will get it to work.

Anyone else run into this problem and know a solution? If not, might be something for the Devs to take a look at for future releases.

----------


## momo1029

> I seem to be having a small problem that I'm not sure if others have encountered seeing as I haven't seen any bug reports pertaining to it.
> 
> I'm trying to use ElvUI for my interface but for whatever reason PQR shows me as not logged in when I do and nothing I try will get it to work.
> 
> Anyone else run into this problem and know a solution? If not, might be something for the Devs to take a look at for future releases.



im using elvui and it's fine over here

----------


## Devilsadvocate

> im using elvui and it's fine over here


Yea I tried completely removing ElvUI and its actually still not working for me so apparently It's another issue. Currently looking into it.

----------


## Lexi777

Anyone currently using a beast Sub Rogue PvP profile?

----------


## yourson

Xelper, can you please provide new offsets for today's beta build?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone currently using a beast Sub Rogue PvP profile?


Nova-team has a sub pvp-profile in their latest pack, you should check out their thread and try it out.

----------


## Lexi777

> Nova-team has a sub pvp-profile in their latest pack, you should check out their thread and try it out.



Oooh right on! I'll try it out. Ty

*Edit- I downloaded their package, it does have rogue profiles but only leveling/botting. Bummer, maybe they'll make a beast real pvp one

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well you should make a list of features you would have implemented in your "real beast pvp-subprofile" so they got something to work on? ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol the reason rogue profile seems to only be a leveling profile is because I stopped leveling my rogue XD 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ralphiuss

I believe sheuron has a sub pvp profile in his pack as well.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I've seen that in my profile-list a Xrn Sub PVP-profile.

----------


## firepong

> @ *firepong* 
> 
> Currently under the rotation I'm using I need the ability to judge a focus target if I have one and judge my target if I don't have one. Right now I have to have 2 different rotations and swap between them depending if there is going to be a focus target or not. If I forget to focus a target judgement just doesn't go off. Here is the code for both judgements under with and without Zealotry.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't see any code there for your judgement, so I'll try and do what I can. Since this is for Retribution DPS Spec, your mainly doing it off CD for the 4piece free HoPo and mana correct? If so, if should be something like this, hopefully:

Name: Judgement
SpellID: 0
Delay: 0
Target: Custom



```
local judgeCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)
local HoPo = UnitPower("Player", 9)
local zeal = UnitBuffID("Player", 85696)
local Focus = UnitExists("Focus")
local Target = UnitExists("Target")

if judgeCD == 0 and HoPo <= 2 and Focus == 1 and not zeal then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)), "Focus")
elseif judgeCD == 0 and HoPo <= 2 and Target == 1 and Focus == nil and not zeal then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)), "Target")
elseif judgeCD == 0 and HoPo < 3 and Focus == 1 and zeal then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)), "Focus")
elseif judgeCD == 0 and HoPo < 3 and Target == 1 and Focus == nil and zeal then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)), "Focus")
end
```

Tested and Working. My pally doesn't have the 4piece DPS set, so I wasn't getting HoPo, but it was working as intended. Working good enough to get rid of every Judgement code in Ralphiuss' profile except the one at the very beginning. And even then, I could have coded that in as well, but I figured he put judgement lower down in the rotation for a reason.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @ *firepong* 
> 
> Currently under the rotation I'm using I need the ability to judge a focus target if I have one and judge my target if I don't have one. Right now I have to have 2 different rotations and swap between them depending if there is going to be a focus target or not. If I forget to focus a target judgement just doesn't go off. Here is the code for both judgements under with and without Zealotry.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...



Can I ask what is the need to be able to judge a focused target VS just judging a target?

----------


## Ninjaderp

IDK either, but I would pick my guess its for Arena

----------


## imdasandman

> Yea I tried completely removing ElvUI and its actually still not working for me so apparently It's another issue. Currently looking into it.


Are you lauanching the 32 bit wow.exe? If you use the wow launcher it will sometimes select the 64 bit wow.exe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

What does "tostring" mean?

----------


## js1974

> Can I ask what is the need to be able to judge a focused target VS just judging a target?


Mainly it's about DPS, If you keep 5 stack of censure rolling on 2 targets you perform better then just keeping it rolling on your primary target. Unfortunately there aren't a ton of places you can use it in DS but there are a few places and it still adds up.

----------


## firepong

> What does "tostring" mean?


It converts the code to a string of text. Normally, it takes the first iteration of the API pretty much. For example, tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271) reports Judgement. Another example ofthis if you want to test it in different occurrences is to just do print(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)) in a macro - /run print(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)) - or just put it in a empty rotation with it's own ability in it and make sure combat start is un-checked.

----------


## Lexi777

So I'm using Blinded's Sub profile and I also used the arena EDITED version of Blinded's profile, (I'm sorry I forgot who made this)

In the edited version it auto stealth's you when you're out of combat... even if you're mounted, I was wondering how to edit this so it still auto stealths me whenever im out of combat but just not when I'm on my mount.

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and not UnitBuffID("player", 1784) then
return true
end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It converts the code to a string of text. Normally, it takes the first iteration of the API pretty much. For example, tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271) reports Judgement. Another example ofthis if you want to test it in different occurrences is to just do print(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)) in a macro - /run print(tostring(GetSpellInfo(20271)) - or just put it in a empty rotation with it's own ability in it and make sure combat start is un-checked.


lol everything firepong said is true, but you will need to add a ) to every single example he posted  :Stick Out Tongue:  i guess some1 has a bad habit XD

----------


## firepong

> lol everything firepong said is true, but you will need to add a ) to every single example he posted  i guess some1 has a bad habit XD


Hey, I can't help it. I only catch it while coding because PQR and Notepad+ has a syntax engine in it and shows you when you have a open code error  :Cool: 

When I type it out here on the forums, I just forget to put a double ) in there every now and then. Can't blame a man for being lax  :Big Grin: 

I mean hell, sometimes, I just miss it all together. When I was coding the Judgement ability above, I kept getting friggin errors when I started the rotation, stopping on Judgement. I spent a hour looking it over, re-typing the if's and elseif's 3 different times  :Mad: . At the end, I was just about to give up and call it a loss, but guess what, I put 2 ='s in the bottom local. FFS, this was no end missing or a ) missing, it was a damn = in the wrong place. It tell's just how dedicated I am to getting something working. If someone asks nicely, I will see what I can do and that proved it  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT* At least some of my stuff does it's job. Can't say that to well about my Data file though /cough cough

----------


## Ralphiuss

I kinda wanna take up another class...any request?

----------


## firepong

> I kinda wanna take up another class...any request?


If I had to say for a class, it would probably be something to do with rogues. Most of the profiels out, from what people are saying are sub-par. I wouldn't know, don't play one, don't have one.

But I will say this. Was in a pug on my server Friday evening. Noticed one of the people probably using PQR. Pulled him down a channel in my vent and asked him. He was actually using it and was using my boomkin profile. He pulled 42k on Norm Madness. I consider that pretty damn good. Wouldn't give me his username on the forums though, if he even had one or not xD lol. I made sure not to tell him I was the one that wrote the profile though, but he does know I use the program, though I don't give a rats ass lol

----------


## Noisedodps

Need a nice Balance Profile!!
With multidoting...
and i want a Resto Driud Profile that work perfect for Yorsahj Heroic Debuff and same for Resto shaman

----------


## Ralphiuss

I was debating rogue....and maybe balance...but my druid is 81....as of a minute ago ;p 

I know someone is handling the Resto druid profile is being handled by one of bu_ba_911 friends. Last I herd she was cleaning up her code. Resto shaman profile by ONYA imo is amazing... 

Also my imo is that HM stuff like that should probably be handled by the player...that's what I do at least...


Now if I wanted to take up rogue...I'm gonna assume that the #1 DPS spec is Sub right? And do people go assassin for Ultraxion and Madness?

----------


## Noisedodps

Eff has posted one for druids with Yorsahj HM Support but i cant test... cause ive id
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2156781 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)



> 11/02/12:
> 
> Added /rejuv to toggle blanket rejuving of the raid
> * Added Yor'sahj Heroic code*
> Updated MotW checking more
> Updated encounter handling
> Updated to improve mana usage (to improve more, change the percentages at which spells are used)
> General other bug fixes and additions to decurse list

----------


## supermann

> I kinda wanna take up another class...any request?


In this order:

PvP Shadow /w Offheal (only instants infight), like the PvP Retri from Cokx
PvP Enhancer /w Offheal (MW Proccs 4 heal if needed, like the PvP Retri from Cokx
PvP Restodruid, maybe based on the Eff profile, with gimmicks like Feral Chare/Bash


greetz

----------


## Ralphiuss

> In this order:
> 
> PvP Shadow /w Offheal (only instants infight), like the PvP Retri from Cokx
> PvP Enhancer /w Offheal (MW Proccs 4 heal if needed, like the PvP Retri from Cokx
> PvP Restodruid, maybe based on the Eff profile, with gimmicks like Feral Chare/Bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz


Sorry I hate PVP ;p

----------


## hbkx1

Combat Rogues #1, then sub and assassin

----------


## hbkx1

and I also hate PvP lol

----------


## supermann

> Combat Rogues #1, then sub and assassin


Yeah, this is my next request, same direction.
The profiles from Sheuron, Blinded etc are good, but sometimes a little buggy and not perfect.
Maybe this class is your next ? :-)

Then i try to get it @ my own to force this PvP profiles to release status

----------


## lolomo2003

> I was debating rogue....and maybe balance...but my druid is 81....as of a minute ago ;p 
> 
> I know someone is handling the Resto druid profile is being handled by one of bu_ba_911 friends. Last I herd she was cleaning up her code. Resto shaman profile by ONYA imo is amazing... 
> 
> Also my imo is that HM stuff like that should probably be handled by the player...that's what I do at least...
> 
> 
> Now if I wanted to take up rogue...I'm gonna assume that the #1 DPS spec is Sub right? And do people go assassin for Ultraxion and Madness?


Well imo top DPS for PVE is still Combat, Sub brings more survival and a decent DPS but its still amazing in PVP with build (10/0/31). I use Sheuron Combat profile a bit modified (thx man for this great profile) ant till now no one make more DPS than me in LFR, in Normal or HC, but unfortunately Sub PVP is awful for BG. Like someone said before he use modified Blinded profile if you read the note that profile was modified only for arena not for BG. 

So if you could start a Sub PVP profile will be great with options to switch for a BG rotation and a Arena rotation, to keep recuperate up all the time. They are few Sub PVE profiles but none PVP.

Thx in advance and whatever profile you decide to go with ty for your great work (all of you). 

P.S About Druid Resto profile my brother use Sheuron profile and is just great. He never healed before, MS is Feral Cat but on Madness with OS healer gear (393) healed more than 40%.

----------


## lolomo2003

> and I also hate PvP lol


Lol I hatet PVP also till I found PQR.

----------


## lucyluuk

@Sheuron or other helpful developers

I was wandering if Eff's HC:Yorsahj healing code would be compatible with your Holy PvE profile? and if so how it would be included?

==========================================================
-- Check if Yor'sahj has purple debuff
if CurrentEncounter ~= "false" and
CurrentEncounter == "YorsahjHC" and
( UnitBuffID("boss1", 104896) ~= nil or UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171) ~= nil )
then

-- Get Deep Corruption stack info
local _,_,_,Stacks = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 105171)
if Stacks ~= nil and Stacks >= 3 then SpellStopCasting() end

-- Only heal group during this phase
GroupType = "party"
GroupMembers = 5

end
=================================================

and also include

================================================
-- Check it's a boss fight
if UnitExists("boss1") then

local Boss = UnitName("boss1")
local Diff = GetCurrentRaidDifficulty()

-- Check if it's Morchok Heroic
if Boss == "Morchok" then CurrentEncounter = "Morchok"

-- Check for Yor'sahj Heroic
elseif Boss == "Yor'sahj the Unsleeping" then CurrentEncounter = "Yorsahj"

-- Check for Ultraxion
elseif Boss == "Ultraxion" then CurrentEncounter = "Ultraxion"

-- Otherwise, no events to manage
else CurrentEncounter = "false" end

if Diff == 3 or Diff == 4 then CurrentEncounter = CurrentEncounter.."HC" end

end
==========================================================

I play and amend profiles on a very very basic level and tbh I'm not even sure if this is a stupid question or not. We're all good at some things in life, sadly coding is not one of mine!  :Smile: 

Tia

----------


## hbkx1

> Lol I hatet PVP also till I found PQR.


Then maybe Im Missing out haha

----------


## Kinky

I find it pretty lame for you to take requests on which class to level up next. :P Create an alt of class X, see if you like the gameplay/playstyle, if not, rinse and repeat until you've found one!

----------


## js1974

Is there an easy way to add a wait statement between text commands?



```
RunMacroText("")
RunMacroText("")
" wait statement here for GCD time "

RunMacroText("")
return true 
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@js1974: Solely depends on what you're trying to do. Some more information would be nice. For example,..



```
If UnitExists("target") and UnitIsPlayer("target") then Name = UnitName("target") end
RunMacroText("/target "..Name)
```

As far as I know, it's only limited to what's actually possible to in a macro in-game, combined with variables from LUA.
Can't really tell what you're trying to do, though.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I find it pretty lame for you to take requests on which class to level up next. :P Create an alt of class X, see if you like the gameplay/playstyle, if not, rinse and repeat until you've found one!


Wait wait...Did you just call me lame!?!? What did I do to deserve this? I'm not asking what to level up next. I'm asking what class should I make a profile for. I believe I have a good understanding of the development of these profiles and wanted to tackle another one. 

Is that so wrong? I mean I understand half the code I used in the ret profile was stolen and ripped from others. I gave credit where credit was due. If it's preferred that I don't do that. I will cease and desist.

----------


## sheuron

> Is there an easy way to add a wait statement between text commands?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> RunMacroText("")
> RunMacroText("")
> " wait statement here for GCD time "
> 
> ...


Launch RunMacroText when GCD is ready:



```
if GetSpellCooldown(PQR_GCDSpellID()) == 0 then 
  RunMacroText("")
  return true 
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

its funny cause I'm workin on bringing my all my profiles into Team Nova like i've said in the past. Just that this past week has been busy and such. I'm hoping to flush out my rogues/destro lock by Monday but no later than Tuesday.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey, anyone know if the Nova Blood DK profile is finished yet?

----------


## PuffDank

Hey I am trying to figure out how to get PQR to heal a target that is not in my party/raid 

example is...

I have a hunter I am trying to level, and I am trying to get PQR to keep my shaman healing the hunter as he follows him around. I am trying to keep them out of party for the bonus xp.

If anyone could help me or point me in the right direction on how to get my shaman to heal the hunter when they are not in a party together it would be very appreciated.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey, anyone know if the Nova Blood DK profile is finished yet?


I've been using it(lfr/dungeons), it needs some work for sure but it's usable for the time being.

----------


## Techz

Hi all

Can anyone tell me what they think the best combat rogue profile is please :-)

----------


## haxspidor

i saw there wasn't any indication of the ban chance of using this bot. i'm interested, but would like to know the anti-warden measures built in.

----------


## js1974

> @js1974: Solely depends on what you're trying to do. Some more information would be nice. For example,..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> If UnitExists("target") and UnitIsPlayer("target") then Name = UnitName("target") end
> RunMacroText("/target "..Name)
> ```
> 
> ...


Well here is the code.



```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
RunMacroText("/equipset 4pt11")
RunMacroText("/cast Guardian of Ancient Kings")
RunMacroText("/equipset n4pt11")
return true 
end

```

Now the issue in game that happens is it equips the right gear set, Then it used Guardian of Ancient Kings. Now the issue comes into play the 3rd line it's equipping a new gearset but due to the GCD incurred by swapping gear for the first set the 3rd equipset never goes off so it never swaps back into the proper gear. I figure it's because the gear swap is attempted during the GCD.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone tell me what they think the best combat rogue profile is please :-)


For me is Sheuron profile if you want a complex one or Daxavi for a simple but very efficient one.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i saw there wasn't any indication of the ban chance of using this bot. i'm interested, but would like to know the anti-warden measures built in.


None.... 10 chars

----------


## Bobita70

Hi people .. first of all thanks for this awesome tool .. TBH I dont think I would be playing anymore if it wasnt available, the only toon I still play manually is my main, (I got 10 toons all 85); I was wondering if there is a way to use honorbuddy but with the pqr bot handling the dps as some cc for honorbuddy are not very good; or a way to translate the pqr rotation and include it into the HB one. I apologise if is felt this is the wrong forum but I am aware there are many HB users amongst the profile developers here. Any help would be greatly appreciated
Cheers

----------


## hbkx1

anyone have a link for a good disc profile....I remember one back in the old pqr but cant seem it find it searching

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hey I am trying to figure out how to get PQR to heal a target that is not in my party/raid 
> 
> example is...
> 
> I have a hunter I am trying to level, and I am trying to get PQR to keep my shaman healing the hunter as he follows him around. I am trying to keep them out of party for the bonus xp.
> 
> If anyone could help me or point me in the right direction on how to get my shaman to heal the hunter when they are not in a party together it would be very appreciated.


If you need heals on a hunter just soloing you're probably doing something wrong.

I'm still without computer but I've gotten an unlimited data plan for my phone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Noelpqr

> anyone have a link for a good disc profile....I remember one back in the old pqr but cant seem it find it searching


which spec you are looking for the AA or non-AA?
I dont have much knowledge about AA but I modified Sheuron's disc priest to get a pqr profile for the AA priest.
and i done normal ds with it but is working as it should be or not , I am not sure.

----------


## onya

> Well here is the code.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
> RunMacroText("/equipset 4pt11")
> RunMacroText("/cast Guardian of Ancient Kings")
> RunMacroText("/equipset n4pt11")
> ...


i'd be doing something more like this rather than using macros



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(86150) and IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
  if UseEquipmentSet("4pt11") then
    CastSpellByID(86150)
    return true
  end
end
if  not PQR_SpellAvailable(86150) and IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
  UseEquipmentSet("n4pt11")
end
```

----------


## PuffDank

> If you need heals on a hunter just soloing you're probably doing something wrong.
> 
> I'm still without computer but I've gotten an unlimited data plan for my phone. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was kind of looking for a solution to the problem, not a sarcastic filler reply.

I am botting the hunter and to prevent any downtime to eat etc, I am trying to get the shaman to heal him (OUT OF PARTY)

----------


## onya

> I was kind of looking for a solution to the problem, not a sarcastic filler reply.
> 
> I am botting the hunter and to prevent any downtime to eat etc, I am trying to get the shaman to heal him (OUT OF PARTY)


you'd have to target or focus the hunter for this to work. my prfile won't do this, maybe sheurons will.

----------


## PuffDank

> you'd have to target or focus the hunter for this to work. my prfile won't do this, maybe sheurons will.


Thank you for the response, your profile is the one I have been using and I gotta say its GREAT.

Is there any work-around I could put in? Keeping the hunter targeted wouldn't be a problem..

----------


## abndrew82

> Thank you for the response, your profile is the one I have been using and I gotta say its GREAT.
> 
> Is there any work-around I could put in? Keeping the hunter targeted wouldn't be a problem..


My first question would be you said your botting the hunter, if you are doing this afk how do you plan to also make sure the Shaman stays with the Hunter.

Or are you just basically running the hunter through things with the bot handling the fights.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Ralphiuss, After checking the code for your rotation I have a few suggestions.
> 
> For Gloves and Trinket use I suggest this code.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Check Trinket Cooldown info
> local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)
> ...


I happen to agree with these changes and made the changes to the profile. New version upped to the SVN. If you are using this profile please use the internal updater to update the profile. 

I also removed consecration from the rotation as I was going trough top ret paladins on world of logs. I noticed most of them stopped using consecration during single target fights. Let's see how that works out. 

Also does anyone have any experience using the expression editor on world of logs? I would like it to show sourceName + fullType = SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS + powerType = POWER_HOLY_POWER if that's even possible.

----------


## PuffDank

> My first question would be you said your botting the hunter, if you are doing this afk how do you plan to also make sure the Shaman stays with the Hunter.
> 
> Or are you just basically running the hunter through things with the bot handling the fights.


Very basic botting so shaman would just be able to always follow hunter

----------


## js1974

> i'd be doing something more like this rather than using macros
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(86150) and IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
>   if UseEquipmentSet("4pt11") then
>     CastSpellByID(86150)
>     return true
> ...


Would this require hitting it twice or pressing it once would do both?

----------


## onya

> Would this require hitting it twice or pressing it once would do both?


i was thinking holding it down until it's done both. you could have it work with a key tap but that would involve using a timer and stuff. considering you're only going to use this before a fight i figured this was good enough :P

----------


## Noisedodps

still searching a Moonkin Profile  :Frown:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> still searching a Moonkin Profile


Profile by firepong isn't too bad.

----------


## Noisedodps

Na^^
Ive tested some Profiles and Novas makes the most DPS, but Starsurge is bugged so it want use Starsurge Proc and on cooldown

----------


## Waffle

> For me is Sheuron profile if you want a complex one or Daxavi for a simple but very efficient one.


Could you link me Daxavi's profile? Searched thread and old thread and I couldn't find anything.

----------


## jazman84

I noticed there are profiles for Ret in MoP, are ther any Arms profiles?

Thanks.

----------


## js1974

> Would this require hitting it twice or pressing it once would do both?


This doesn't activate at all, Not sure if it's checking for combat or what.

Ok now it worked, I'm not sure what the issue is I'll try it some more.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Could you link me Daxavi's profile? Searched thread and old thread and I couldn't find anything.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2wncrelca..._Rotations.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wa879wke97..._Abilities.xml
or .rar here
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/24jh5c63o58...ROGUE.zip?dl=1
on old thread is on page 725

It's has a bit DPS loss than Sheuron profile but dont have any bug and Feint is included. It's work like a charm on Morchok HM where you need a lot of Feint. For some reason Sheuron profile it's stop to work after I use 1-2 Feint (but it's still my favorite  :Smile:  ).

----------


## lucyluuk

Could anyone tell me how to implement Effs heroic yorsahj healing code into sheurons holy priest build please?

----------


## Noisedodps

...............



> still searching a Moonkin Profile

----------


## Deva

> ...............


You've already mentioned that you've tried out the only two out there. If you have suggestions for improvements to the existing ones, make a list of said improvements so they can be made to those profiles.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Agree with deva, Im quite satisfied with all the profiles I currently use (Xelpers Ret, Firepong&Gabbz Feral, Imdasandman Masterfrostdk, Bossqwerty's Armswarrior). 
But when the time comes I want something specific, I'll make a list of things and post it here for profile-devs to read and digest ^^

----------


## fluxflux

anyone has problem´s with the Team Nova Shadow Priest Profile 6.0?

i have the problem iss sometimes nothing casting i loses many dps @ blackhorn and Morchok with this issue

the profil casts nothin or only mindflay, mindblast i dont no why

*/ i dont have special events and heroic priorität in my rotation)*

edit: have used the newes data file etc from PQR_Nova_Data.lua - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting



```
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Casting [MBs] Mind Blast (Nova [Shadow PvE]) (Mind Blast) on target
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Mind Blast
```

----------


## Ralphiuss

Been quiet in these forums of late.

----------


## imdasandman

> Been quiet in these forums of late.


Yea i am playing the living hell out of d3 and making some cash by selling my gold right now. I have made close to 400 in a week so i am liking it : D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lexi777

Any good Ele shammy pvp profiles?

----------


## js1974

> Any good Ele shammy pvp profiles?


None out there right now, Ele is a touchy DPS in PvP requires all sorts of small things to top damage I've come to find out it's not the easiest rotation to setup.

----------


## fluxflux

i was testing a wile with the Team Nova shadow profil 6.0 i dont no why but its not correct working- the last version was perfect working without special events and target priorität (world 200 Rankings with last data file and profil) *i dont have save the old files now missing :/*

the new 6.0 profil iss only a stop and go version i dont no why sometimes iss working but most of the time it does nothing

i have installet with a new version of pqr with new datafiles i have testet on pqr 2.1.1 and 2.1.5

all the time the advanced version not correct working

(tested in 25 mann LFR)

someone have the 5.9 (working)version+datafiles to reupload?

greets flux

----------


## Spectrometer

Are there any profession related profiles around? I would specifically need profile like: Create an item with tailoring, disenchant it and repeat. I would appreciate it if someone could offer me a simple base code so I could just change item ID/name on it.

Thanks Xelper and every profile writer for making WoW much more enjoyable.

----------


## supermann

> Any good Ele shammy pvp profiles?


try the one in my signature

Its an edit of Sheuron`s - if u like rep him too pls

----------


## Scubaman

I have a problem running this program, does anyone know what might be my problem? :P



> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.FormatException: String was not recognized as a valid Boolean.
> at System.Boolean.Parse(String value)
> at System.Convert.ToBoolean(String value)
> at ..()
> at ..(Object , EventArgs )
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry for the lack of updates on my part. My wife's dad passed yesterday on the 22nd so we are dealing with that. I'm going to be taking a break from this project until things settle down. I'll post again with any updates.

----------


## yourson

> sorry for the lack of updates on my part. My wife's dad passed yesterday on the 22nd so we are dealing with that. I'm going to be taking a break from this project until things settle down. I'll post again with any updates.


Sorry to hear that. Don't worry about not being here, IRL always prio everything else. Take care.

----------


## Familiar

Message: [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:5: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 05/23/12 22:37:47
Count: 2169
Stack: [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:5: in function `IsInRange'
[string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:53: in function `getnexthop'
[string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:79: in function `findGoodTarget'
[string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:101: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:759: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: u1 = 5
u2 = 3
range = nil
(*temporary) = "raid5"
(*temporary) = "raid3"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

ONYA Restor profile error :\

----------


## Familiar

whats wrong?

----------


## carlosprieto64

> sorry for the lack of updates on my part. My wife's dad passed yesterday on the 22nd so we are dealing with that. I'm going to be taking a break from this project until things settle down. I'll post again with any updates.


sorry to heard that mate..

----------


## nertharul

> sorry for the lack of updates on my part. My wife's dad passed yesterday on the 22nd so we are dealing with that. I'm going to be taking a break from this project until things settle down. I'll post again with any updates.



Sorry to hear that, will put u both in my prayers, know the feeling i lost someone a few days ago 2, so all my support for u and ur wife.

----------


## ace99ro

is it possible to add a dispell check for cleanse on holy pala profile so it will dispell only the bad debuff on spine hc and leave the other one up ?

----------


## kickmydog

> Are there any profession related profiles around? I would specifically need profile like: Create an item with tailoring, disenchant it and repeat. I would appreciate it if someone could offer me a simple base code so I could just change item ID/name on it.
> 
> Thanks Xelper and every profile writer for making WoW much more enjoyable.


For myself I just use this.



```
Spell ID 0
Recast Delay 4000
Actions : /cast Disenchant|/use item:52306|/use item:52307|/use item:52308|/use item:52309|/use Carnelian Spikes|/use Lesser Celestial Essence
Code: return true
```

I could do something more elegant but I'm too lazy to.

----------


## yourson

Looks like Blizzard is pushing 15726 beta. Any chance for offsetes?

----------


## carlosprieto64

is there a way to find the pqr for 4.0.6? i want to pwn in pserver too with some non retail friends

----------


## onya

> Are there any profession related profiles around? I would specifically need profile like: Create an item with tailoring, disenchant it and repeat. I would appreciate it if someone could offer me a simple base code so I could just change item ID/name on it.
> 
> Thanks Xelper and every profile writer for making WoW much more enjoyable.


i have a jc/disenchant one should be easy enough to change for tailoring.

----------


## onya

> Message: [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:5: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 05/23/12 22:37:47
> Count: 2169
> Stack: [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:5: in function `IsInRange'
> [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:53: in function `getnexthop'
> [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:79: in function `findGoodTarget'
> [string "function IsInRange(u1,u2) ..."]:101: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:759: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


download it again from my .sig or update it in pqr and try again, let me know how you go.

----------


## Lexi777

Is sheuron's Fire mage PvP profile the best out?

----------


## Xelper

> For myself I just use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Spell ID 0
> Recast Delay 4000
> Actions : /cast Disenchant|/use item:52306|/use item:52307|/use item:52308|/use item:52309|/use Carnelian Spikes|/use Lesser Celestial Essence
> Code: return true
> ...


IIRC a recast delay will only be applied if a spell ID is being cast.  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> IIRC a recast delay will only be applied if a spell ID is being cast.


That's why I do this (From my [Blinded] Enhancement Updated Rotation):



```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(0, 0, 1) --All Spell's Without ID's
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(8024, 0, 1) --Flametongue Enchant
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(8232, 0, 1) --Windfury Enchant
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(77472, 0, .75) --Greater Healing Wave
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(60103, 0, .3) --Lava Lash
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1535, 0, .3) --Fire Nova
end
```

Notice the first Spell Delay up there  :Wink: 

It goes with this:

Name Weapon Enchants
SpellID: 0
Delay: 750 (Jus=t in case, not being used since no SpellID is specifically being used.



```
local hwv, hwd  = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if hwv ~= 1 then
	CastSpellByID(8232)
--	CastSpellByName(GetSpellinfo(8232))
	return true
end

local _,_,_,nwv,nwd,_ = GetWeaponEnchantInfo()

if nwv ~= 1 then
	CastSpellByID(8024)
--	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8024))
	return true
end
```

With the above code + the second code box, it work's a charm and 99% of the time never applies the same Weapon chant twice.
Have CastSpellByName in there in case I see the rotation locking up. But since it's only using those spells a hand full of times, it should rarely, if ever, happen.

----------


## onya

Xelper: would you be able to implement a function to target by guid? Thinking that the object manager for PQR_UnitInfo etc might make it easy to do?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Xelper: would you be able to implement a function to target by guid? Thinking that the object manager for PQR_UnitInfo etc might make it easy to do?


can't you set PQR_customtarget to anything you wanted?

----------


## onya

> can't you set PQR_customtarget to anything you wanted?


i want to be able to do something like

originaltargetguid = UnitGUID("target")

then targetnearestenemy a few times

then PQR_TargetUnit(originaltargetguid)

the idea is to automatially chain lightning if there's enough additional targets near the target.

----------


## kickmydog

> IIRC a recast delay will only be applied if a spell ID is being cast.


Good to know

----------


## fluxflux

lf Beta Offsets  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## js1974

> try the one in my signature
> 
> Its an edit of Sheuron`s - if u like rep him too pls


This isn't a bad profile, I would suggest putting Thunderstorm on a modifier key to activate it sometimes you need to use those at specific times for specific reasons. It also seems to burn through mana which I attribute to purge still pretty solid. Also is there a reason you setup Unleashed Elements only on movement? Is that personal preference when you want to control to use it before a LvB? I can't seem to find any other reason you would do it that way outside of personal reasons.

----------


## smaling

Hey Xelper..

Have you 4.0.6 build 13623. offset? Or can you make one for us Pls.

thanks for the effort..

Gtzzz Raymond

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Updated my Sub Profile

_Updates:_


```
- Hemorrhage Glyph only
- Honor Among Thieves function
- Shadow Dance and Vanish now pool energy
- Boss/Elite level check for cooldowns
```

Link in sig.

----------


## js1974

Anyone wanna take a stab at this Ability? It should only cleanse the ID's in the debuff group but it cleanses everything.



```
PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 24259, 31117 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0



if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
    group = "raid"
    members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end




for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
    if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
        for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
            if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
                havedebuff = 1
                targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget
                    if havedebuff == 1 then
                        havedebuff = 0
                        return true
                
                    end             
            end
        end
    end
end
```

@ Bubba 1.8.1 of the holy Profile after removing all cleanse abilities from the rotation is still trying to cleanse things, Is it in the special abilities as well?

----------


## Scubaman

Anyone able to help with my error? 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2260743 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
I really want to use this thing but cant  :Frown:

----------


## Lexi777

@deadpanstiffy 

Is your rogue profile PvE only? or pvp

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @deadpanstiffy 
> 
> Is your rogue profile PvE only? or pvp


PvE, but the trinket abilities won't use your PvP trinket during Shadow Dance.

I've used it in PvP, note that it will always use a 5 combo point finishers in this order: Slice and Dice, Recuperate, Rupture, Eviscerate. Also note if you remove Rupture from the rotation it will never use Eviscerate.

----------


## Kinky

Ehh... To anyone using my Shadow Priest profile, when Bubba updated the profiles and the data file, he miss-spelled a few things. I'll have it fixed in the morning.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

..... Whoops  :Stick Out Tongue:  goes to show I shouldn't try to do a rush job when someone is waiting for an update on raid day XD

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone able to help with my error? 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2260743 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> I really want to use this thing but cant


Are you on a non-english Windows? Can you delete PQR and do a fresh install? Try moving it to a different directory (C:\PQR\) or something

----------


## yourson

Mate, any chance for beta offsets?

----------


## brandonedm0nds

Anyone know the best Arm's warrior rotation out now? been useing Boss's for quite some time (currently 8/8 heroic) but looking to push a little bit more out of my warrior! Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Anyone know the best Arm's warrior rotation out now? been useing Boss's for quite some time (currently 8/8 heroic) but looking to push a little bit more out of my warrior! Thanks in advance


As Boss's is one of the best arm warrior profile's out there it would be better to know what you want it to do. Then ask if there is something better out there. At this time that is the best.

----------


## frII

Did Sheuron find the solution for the window that pops up nd stoping the rotations?

----------


## x3ko

> Ehh... To anyone using my Shadow Priest profile, when Bubba updated the profiles and the data file, he miss-spelled a few things. I'll have it fixed in the morning.


Waiting for your fixing, Thank you and +rep!

----------


## LtButterman

> As Boss's is one of the best arm warrior profile's out there it would be better to know what you want it to do. Then ask if there is something better out there. At this time that is the best.


Do you know who's taking over for Boss when we enter MoP content?

----------


## yourson

To be honest, I'm not sure if anyone is :-/.

----------


## Spectrometer

> Anyone know the best Arm's warrior rotation out now? been useing Boss's for quite some time (currently 8/8 heroic) but looking to push a little bit more out of my warrior! Thanks in advance


 I don't think there's much to improve dps-wise. Using it on my warrior results 500-1k higher dps than simcraft on Ultraxion. 

Thanks Ony for the profile I'll start checking it out soon. I've zero lua knowledge but I'll manage with brute force.

----------


## Desconocido

Simpliest rotation for Beast Master Hunters created for self-educational purposes  :Wink:  I'll update the profile as possible.

Automatic install:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/81503126/profile.txt

Manual install:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/81503126/HUNTER.7z

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Do you know who's taking over for Boss when we enter MoP content?


I know Bu_Ba_911 said he had interest in working on a arms profile for MoP. 

I also have interest...though I don't play a warrior as main..I still heart my warrior  :Smile: . So I believe I could write the LUA code for the profile. Sense the coding is more meeting conditions then performing the said ability. I would need someone to chat with me about the rotation.

----------


## LtButterman

> I know Bu_Ba_911 said he had interest in working on a arms profile for MoP. 
> 
> I also have interest...though I don't play a warrior as main..I still heart my warrior . So I believe I could write the LUA code for the profile. Sense the coding is more meeting conditions then performing the said ability. I would need someone to chat with me about the rotation.


Once MoP gets released ill most likely only invest my time in my war so I'd love to help out with testing for bugs or anything else you guys need.
I'm confident that fury will be back to top dps once again with the constant changes they're making to fury spec atm.

Also to anyone doubting Boss's profile I can tell you it's probably the cream of the crop as far as arms profiles go. I ranked 39 on 10HM Zonozz last Wednesday with 74k dps @ 407ilvl.

----------


## smaling

help me pls...

Need offset... for 4.0.6 build 13623..
I have done a littel bit but its still not working.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>13623</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0x89BA6F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0x008BF1E0</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0x8BF355</PlayerClass>
<GameState>0x99C69A</GameState> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>7806B0</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x3A2620</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x1C2250</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
</Offsets>

Pls help me out here..thx

----------


## yourson

> Once MoP gets released ill most likely only invest my time in my war so I'd love to help out with testing for bugs or anything else you guys need.
> I'm confident that fury will be back to top dps once again with the constant changes they're making to fury spec atm.
> 
> Also to anyone doubting Boss's profile I can tell you it's probably the cream of the crop as far as arms profiles go. I ranked 39 on 10HM Zonozz last Wednesday with 74k dps @ 407ilvl.


Also can test and mail logs etc. About Boss profiles... yup, they are really amazing.

----------


## Lexi777

Surprised there isn't a Resto shaman PvP profile out yet.

----------


## Zilo

Don't suppose anyone is working on, or has a working protection warrior profile?

Sheuron's was working, at least for what I did, for awhile, but now unless I take out most of the calls, initializes, etc, it won't work at all. Obviously without them it's just sitting there hitting the buttons.

I can probably work on it/fix it, but just curious if someone else already had, or if it's working for other people and I did something weird. (And yes, I've tried starting from a fresh download of both PQR and the profile and still had the same issue.)

----------


## frII

Where is everybody anyway?BU_BA/Sheurone/kickmydog/Mentally and other developers?Leave the Diablo guys.Dont left us behind=(

----------


## sheuron

> Don't suppose anyone is working on, or has a working protection warrior profile?
> 
> Sheuron's was working, at least for what I did, for awhile, but now unless I take out most of the calls, initializes, etc, it won't work at all. Obviously without them it's just sitting there hitting the buttons.
> 
> I can probably work on it/fix it, but just curious if someone else already had, or if it's working for other people and I did something weird. (And yes, I've tried starting from a fresh download of both PQR and the profile and still had the same issue.)


Im using protection warrior profile every week on DS and works flawless. If you can explain further about your troubles maybe i can help you.

Developer inactivity on forum is not related to Diablo, most profiles reached a mature state and ll not need modifications till next WoW path or Xelper add new features to PQR.

----------


## yourson

> Im using protection warrior profile every week on DS and works flawless. If you can explain further about your troubles maybe i can help you.
> 
> Developer inactivity on forum is not related to Diablo, most profiles reached a mature state and ll not need modifications till next WoW path or Xelper add new features to PQR.


Maybe he thinks about rotation stopping when not tanking? But thats made that way. I can dig him part of code to delete if needed.

----------


## smaling

come on people .. He works almost .. I just can not fight .. it is a small thing...
I can log on. but he does not fight the target. buff works enzz.




> help me pls..
> 
> Need offset... for 4.0.6 build 13623..
> I have done a littel bit but its still not working.
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>13623</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0x89BA6F</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...

----------


## Noelpqr

does anyone have problem with shaman casting chain heal?
I notice that using old pqr or the new one it does not cast CH at all with both onya and Sheuron's profiles.
I will try to run wow without addon and see what will happen

----------


## smaling

hmmm all r sleep or what?

has anyone offset for beta... for 5.0.1 build 15726..

----------


## crystal_tech

the funeral for my wife's dad is today after that I'll need to catch up on work for the week I missed and then I'll be back to coding some new things.

----------


## Ralphiuss

All,

Xelper is the only one who knows how to get offsets. So just be patient. He'll post when they are up.

----------


## smaling

condolences my friend. Wishing you all the best!!!




> the funeral for my wife's dad is today after that I'll need to catch up on work for the week I missed and then I'll be back to coding some new things.

----------


## onya

> does anyone have problem with shaman casting chain heal?
> I notice that using old pqr or the new one it does not cast CH at all with both onya and Sheuron's profiles.
> I will try to run wow without addon and see what will happen


try deleting pqr and re-installing the latest one.

----------


## firepong

> try deleting pqr and re-installing the latest one.


After extensively testing both your old and newer Restoration profile out Onya, I have to honestly say your old one heals better than the new one.

I did 2 LFR runs per profile.

- Your older one reacted better to the damage and healed faster. 
- On the newer one, it took time to figure out what spell to cast as well as locked up every now and then and shot out a error. Would post, but I reloaded after the first 2 runs.

Next time I use the newer profile, I'll take note of the error and post it up on here for ya. I honestly looked around to see if there was anything in there locking it up, but with my limited knowledge of healing profiles, that doesn't mean much  :Cool: 

P.S. I'll be eagerly awaiting your newer release with tables so it will actually be usable on H Bosses in Dragon Soul without having to turn it off and manually casting  :Smile:

----------


## Lexi777

Onya's resto shaman profile is quite good i must say. Firepong, I've had it lock up a couple times myself. Sometimes when it starts casting a spell then suddenly stops casting to switch to another spell it seems like it gets confused and doesn't cast anything.

Onya, btw do you pvp at all?

----------


## kojaks

> Ehh... To anyone using my Shadow Priest profile, when Bubba updated the profiles and the data file, he miss-spelled a few things. I'll have it fixed in the morning.



This doesn't really pertain to your current message, however while we have you posting a question.

I adore your shadow priest work, fantastic stuff. However it feels like the advanced rotation isn't as 'fleshed' out as the standard rotation. Unless im missing something things like the mouseovers and intelligent CD usage don't work with the advanced rotation. Which is a shame, because when your targetting a boss that it recognizes, its a thing of beauty.


Is there something I'm missing?

----------


## onya

I don't pvp at al. I've had a number of requests to do a pvp profile but since i don't pvp i wouldn't know where to start. I've been messing around with my profiles while a i level a second shaman making them levelling friendly ie checking for talents and glyphs etc but i guess i've broken other stuff along the way. my second shaman is 80 now so i'll run some raids and try and iron bugs out. one bug i'm aware of is if you use totemic recall via the macro and you don't have any totems out it will just keep trying to spam cast it until you stop and restart the rotation.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Simpliest rotation for Beast Master Hunters created for self-educational purposes  I'll update the profile as possible.
> 
> Automatic install:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/81503126/profile.txt
> 
> Manual install:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/81503126/HUNTER.7z



not a bad start, needs some work, but it did the rotation. could use some modification. i cant find another BM spec besides this one unfortunatly, ther all out of date. 
(the one by kickmydog doesnt seem to fire Kill command, an essential part of the rotation)

----------


## onya

just ran lfr and it seemed to heal fine. uploaded my current version which may have fixed something, i dont keep very good track of what i mess around with :P

----------


## Noelpqr

> try deleting pqr and re-installing the latest one.


Well I have done that but it's still never cast any Ch it could me something on my side since noone except me report it.
I notice too sometime on combat when refresh water shield their will be delay that only break when i cast something by myself
it happen sometime when i remove the WS too.
other than that the profile is working awesome.
edit i just saw your new profile i will try it later and report

----------


## hbkx1

try disabling ur addons one at a time....thats the number one reason it doesnt work or stops working

----------


## onya

> Well I have done that but it's still never cast any Ch it could me something on my side since noone except me report it.
> I notice too sometime on combat when refresh water shield their will be delay that only break when i cast something by myself
> it happen sometime when i remove the WS too.
> other than that the profile is working awesome.
> edit i just saw your new profile i will try it later and report


If you're having a problem with both mine profile and sheurons then it's extremely unlikely to be a profile error. disable all your addons, see how that goes. if that doesn't fix it try deleting the whole pqr folder, reboot your pc then download pqr again.

----------


## Noelpqr

> try disabling ur addons one at a time....thats the number one reason it doesnt work or stops working


I already said that i tried without addons and it still did not cast CH the addon works fine except it does not cast CH at all and when it refresh or cast water or earth shield on combat sometime the it get delay till I cast spell and used debug and notice that it cast delay command after it cast the shield i tried to search for it but i could not find a code and i was not searching srsly. 

so I get i am the only one who has this problem with the chain heal.

----------


## Noelpqr

> If you're having a problem with both mine profile and sheurons then it's extremely unlikely to be a profile error. disable all your addons, see how that goes. if that doesn't fix it try deleting the whole pqr folder, reboot your pc then download pqr again.


I thought it was pqr settings too thats why i tried many times to do fresh pqr but still did not fix it i will try to delete the whole wtf and addons folders and see what will happen.

----------


## crystal_tech

things have settled a bit so i'm back. 




> not a bad start, needs some work, but it did the rotation. could use some modification. i cant find another BM spec besides this one unfortunatly, ther all out of date. 
> (the one by kickmydog doesnt seem to fire Kill command, an essential part of the rotation)


my BM rotation is up to date i pull top 3 dps in my raid with it on maddness. I just save my BW for tents and hemo adds (bw then mutlishot) and rapid fire for last bolt.

----------


## LtButterman

@Onya,
Been testing your elemental profile for a while and have noticed it never uses Unleash elements every time its off cd/pre LB cast and still haven't figured out how to swap between aoe and single target mode since you didn't leave that in the ability notes?

----------


## onya

> @Onya,
> Been testing your elemental profile for a while and have noticed it never uses Unleash elements every time its off cd/pre LB cast and still haven't figured out how to swap between aoe and single target mode since you didn't leave that in the ability notes?


for the aoe toggle check the --init ability and you can configure it there, it's right alt. unleash elements is always a dps loss according to the ej forums sticky so that's why it's not in there.

----------


## firepong

> for the aoe toggle check the --init ability and you can configure it there, it's right alt. unleash elements is always a dps loss according to the ej forums sticky so that's why it's not in there.


For the sake of things, I actually rarely ever use ElitestJerks. They say things that could be a DPS loss, but comes out to about the same when used. I usually just pull a profile in Simulation craft and take the rotation they shoot out in there. It's what my Feral DPS rotation is built around as well as what the [Blinded] Enhance profile I updated. The enhance profile is about 90% Simulation craft, 10% custom with the custom being using Lava Burst as a Filler instead of wasting Maelstrom stacks casting Lightning Bolt.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> For the sake of things, I actually rarely ever use ElitestJerks. They say things that could be a DPS loss, but comes out to about the same when used. I usually just pull a profile in Simulation craft and take the rotation they shoot out in there. It's what my Feral DPS rotation is built around as well as what the [Blinded] Enhance profile I updated. The enhance profile is about 90% Simulation craft, 10% custom with the custom being using Lava Burst as a Filler instead of wasting Maelstrom stacks casting Lightning Bolt.


Elemental, not Enhancement.

This is the Simcraft report for Elemental BiS with comparison between Unleash Elements while moving and off cooldown (UE_on_CD). ~2k dps loss using it on cooldown.
Simulationcraft Results

----------


## firepong

> Elemental, not Enhancement.
> 
> This is the Simcraft report for Elemental BiS with comparison between Unleash Elements while moving and off cooldown (UE_on_CD). ~2k dps loss using it on cooldown.
> Simulationcraft Results


I knew what Onya was talking about on which profile. I was just pointing out that EJ, is not the best place to go, but to just try to build the rotation around SimulationCraft. :confused:

And yes, I knew it was a DPS loss, again, just saying EJ isn't good for everything... dot dot dot

----------


## ace99ro

can anyone tell me the spell / debuff ID of the Earth debuff on Spine HC , so i can try to make the nova holy profile to not dispell it , thx

----------


## Kinkeh

> can anyone tell me the spell / debuff ID of the Earth debuff on Spine HC , so i can try to make the nova holy profile to not dispell it , thx


Blood Corruption: Earth - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## js1974

> I don't pvp at al. I've had a number of requests to do a pvp profile but since i don't pvp i wouldn't know where to start. I've been messing around with my profiles while a i level a second shaman making them levelling friendly ie checking for talents and glyphs etc but i guess i've broken other stuff along the way. my second shaman is 80 now so i'll run some raids and try and iron bugs out. one bug i'm aware of is if you use totemic recall via the macro and you don't have any totems out it will just keep trying to spam cast it until you stop and restart the rotation.


your current profile works pretty good for PvP you just need to copy the rotation and remove some things out like.

1. chain heal needs to go you won't use it in pvp.
2. adjust the values of which heals are used it's not hard to do that either but people are in danger of being killed in pvp so they need to be topped off.
3. Priority cleanse that only removes the UA silence & Spell Lock

Those would be the most important things to change.

----------


## Lexi777

> your current profile works pretty good for PvP you just need to copy the rotation and remove some things out like.
> 
> 1. chain heal needs to go you won't use it in pvp.
> 2. adjust the values of which heals are used it's not hard to do that either but people are in danger of being killed in pvp so they need to be topped off.
> 3. Priority cleanse that only removes the UA silence & Spell Lock
> 
> Those would be the most important things to change.



These, and when you toss ES on yourself it auto removes it to replace it with Water shield, that should be delt with.

----------


## Theex

So I love all the work you all have done on PQR, my only question is when I use Firepongs feral profiles I am consistently getting "This ability is not available right now" messages at the top of my screen and I am only pulling about 14k on a dummy with 381 GS, is there anything besides get better gear that can make this go up and or make it so the timing is right?

----------


## firepong

> So I love all the work you all have done on PQR, my only question is when I use Firepongs feral profiles I am consistently getting "This ability is not available right now" messages at the top of my screen and I am only pulling about 14k on a dummy with 381 GS, is there anything besides get better gear that can make this go up and or make it so the timing is right?


The "this ability is not ready yet" error is just that PQR is trying to use the ability before it is ready (Off CD).

A way to fix this is to go into the Custom Lag Tolerance in WoW, and set it to Home Lat + World Lat + 200. 250 works instead of 200 as well, but for my optimal settings, I've found 200 to work best for my network. Just try setting's out between 200-250 + home + world lat until you hit that right niche where it's not spamming error's as much, but you still get a couple. That will be your optimal spot.

Custom Lag Tolerance is under Interface > Combat And at the bottom, it says Custom Lag Tolerance.

Also, if I remember correctly, your DPS is around the right spot. At 385 iLVL on my druid, I think I was only pulling about 16k, so your not to far behind. I know those few level's don't make that big of a difference, but the above I stated should help you out.

You won't really get a big DPS jump until you get at least the Raid Finder version of Kiril. I didn't think it would make a big difference in DPS, but when I got the Raid Finder version, instead of using the staff from Normal Mode Yor'Sahj, it raised my DPS by pretty much a flat-out 4k DPS. With the ICD of Kiril's being about 30sec, that 980, 1080 or 1180 agility for 10 seconds makes one hell of a difference on our DPS.

Also, the 4piece will pretty much give you a flat out 2-4k DPS increase as well, depending on how long the fights last. As for a 2piece, I think that was about a 1k DPS increase there with a free ravage, and depending on your crit chance, will 99% of the time be a crit.

My current masked armory for my druid is this: Level 85 Troll Druid | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

Just now started putting epic gems in slot's since my druid's guild is actually getting pretty serious doing HardMode's. As a example, we spent over 2 hours and 15 wipes learning the mechanics on H Hagara this week and since we only raid 1 day a week, decided to not even finish DS. Since the whole raid has 397+ iLVL, and no one needed anything from the last 3 bosses, we stopped after we downed H Ultraxion.

With the above gear, I've reforged to exactly what AskMrRobot says. Just take that gear, and select a custom set on AskMrRobot while on your druid and you will see what my reforges are set at.

Wish I had a set of logs, but I don't have any. I believe my DPS was 28k on H Morchock, 55k on reg Zon'ozz (With bursts of up to 65k on CD burn phases), 32k on H Yor'Sahj, anywhere from 20-40k on H Hagara till we decided to do on regular, and 37k on H Ultraxion.

P.S. All the above DPS number's are me pre-potting before a fight as well as using another pot during the fight. I usually use the second pot on the second berserk of the fight. And since I'm a troll as well as a Herbalist, I just leave the racial and profession buffs in the profile and when I activate Berserk manually, it will auto use them for that extra added oomph to the DPS. If you are a engineer as well, there's a slim chance you can get off both your 1200 agility pot as well as the gloves if timed right. Every now and then, I can pop both my engineer gloves AND my pre pot when I'm on my enhance shammy, but that's a 50% chance of getting it to work without hitting the Shared Cooldown.

P.S.S Dummies aren't great for testing DPS. It does OK, but it's best to just queue up for a heroic or something and test it out then. Reason is, you missing out on so much as the dummies health never goes down, so it will never use Ferocious Bite ate 25%/65% (With 4piece) to reset the timer on your Rip stack's. Just to many thing's that aren't getting done on a dummy.

----------


## thelastdavid

Does anyone have the new MoP Offsets 15726?

----------


## yourson

> Does anyone have the new MoP Offsets 15726?


Noup. Only Xelper can provide those.

----------


## fluxflux

Donate Xelper and the Profile builder i think the Motivation´s come´s Back  :Smile: 


Xelper and the Dev´s works very hard and very fine for us i think everbody who use pqr can support with rep or donation´s  :Smile:

----------


## Theex

Firepong you are awesome, thank you for taking the time to respond and explain all of this.

----------


## Xelper

Been busy with Diablo 3, I'll eventually get around to doing the MOP offsets again.

----------


## SpyroPT

Xelper are you planning to release a PQR type of program for Diablo 3 ?

----------


## InfamousDK

I'm trying to make an AIO Ability for the Twilight Sapper during the Warmaster Encounter.

Basically, I want this ability to function as follows:

1.) Identify when I have the Twilight Sapper (NPCID 56923) targeted.
2.) Check to see if the target has Chains of Ice applied and if not apply it.
3.) Check range between myself and the Sapper and if the Range is > 25 then Death Grip.

Now, I have the Chains of Ice and Death Grip aspect of this working as that's fairly simple but I cannot get the ability to identify that the Unit is infact the Sapper.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Also, Is the Nova Unholy PvE Profile the most up-to-date and reliable Unholy DPS Profile for DKs out or is there another that is a bit more optimized?

----------


## onya

```
if UnitName("target") == "Twilight Sapper" then dostuff
```

 should work?

----------


## onya

> These, and when you toss ES on yourself it auto removes it to replace it with Water shield, that should be delt with.


not using chain heal is just a matter of removing it from the rotation. you can add the spellid's of anything you want to cleanse in the -- init ability where you adjust the heals. uploaded a new profile which won't replace es with ws.

----------


## Lexi777

I searched for warlock profiles but only came up with a pve one, Are there any aff pvp profiles out?

----------


## solarwake

> I searched for warlock profiles but only came up with a pve one, Are there any aff pvp profiles out?


Here is a like to cokx's warlock pvp gold. His Paladin profile is very good so I would expect the same from his warlock.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222209 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

Hope that helps.
Solarwake

----------


## Lexi777

Hey thank you! I'm still leveling ym warlock but hopefully this is great.

----------


## erebos

This is worth millions!... Keep up the good work

----------


## kojaks

@Mentality

Any news on whether or not we can expect a more fleshed out advanced rotation profile? I understand its a temporary thing (set bonus), however it would be nice to have the mouseover functionality on it.


Also any news on a disc pve profile in the works?

----------


## frII

Dear bu_ba,
About Improved Hamstring-it's doesnt work.I found this-
-- print("Before our variable was at: "..lastHamstring)
-- PQR_WriteToChat("GO GO IMPROVED HAMSTRING!!!")
In ability.And I never saw it in chat.Maybe it's doesnt work at all?
It would be greate if u could fix it.
And if we are talking about what is not working...
Disarm doesnt work.PRQ switching the stance but it doesnt disarm the targer.
And the speereflecting thing.
I didnt understand about the macros and stuff.I mean i shoud use the macro or PRQ is doing it and I just have to right in the shild and one-hand weapon?

----------


## discobob

can i get some people to test out my new arcane mage rotation please? plan to make quite a bit more rotations but this is my first venture into a whole rotation instead of just small things. thanks, and hope you guys enjoy!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oy6t8ct8mtcojza/sdBuKXFbRj

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dear bu_ba,
> About Improved Hamstring-it's doesnt work.I found this-
> -- print("Before our variable was at: "..lastHamstring)
> -- PQR_WriteToChat("GO GO IMPROVED HAMSTRING!!!")
> In ability.And I never saw it in chat.Maybe it's doesnt work at all?
> It would be greate if u could fix it.


Yes it does work. You must be moving to have it trigger....

and you see the --?

that means comment out. the code sees the -- and goes onto the next line. doesn't even look at it.

----------


## frII

Ofcourse I'm moveing.Nonstop actually.And it doenst trigger.
I tryed do it manually and it worked.
And if we are talking about what is not working...
Disarm doesnt work.PRQ switching the stance but it doesnt disarm the target.
And the spellreflecting thing.
I didnt understand about the macros and stuff.I mean i shoud use the macro or PRQ is doing it and I just have to right in the shield and one-hand weapon?

----------


## teariki

@ kaolla or anyone familar with his profile - The darm Simulacram ability does not ever seem to trigger, my understanding is that when someone begins casting the predefined spells, it should attempt to capture it by casting it on the castee? But it never seems to fire. Any thoughts?

Also @ anyone working with Unholy PVP, is it possible to add a pestilence function? When 2 or more "enemies" are in range in arena?


edit - I also notice that u have a Strangulate ability in the rotation, but that never goes off as well.

----------


## firepong

Thank god I will never get into making PvP profiles. Nuff said lol.

Anyways, new Data file pushed for my Feral DPS rotation that finally fixes all the Lua errors you get. Who would known that all I would have had to do at the beginning is move one local 2 lines down in the Data files for 2 of the functions :confused: :shakeshead:

Profile version is still the same, just the Data file that's changed FYI

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice Firepong! Gonna update it then since I use your kittyprofile for sweet sweet DPS  :Big Grin:

----------


## kojaks

>.> Bubba, poke mentality with a stick for us would you? 

Spriest advanced rotation needs work. It also often gets hung up on its second run through and just stops working (if its used archangel, and not shadowfiend). No mouseover support ect.


Either need more priest profile workers, or mental needs to talk to us again  :Frown:

----------


## sgdevoid

What is the most current/best DK PVP rotations? Looking for any spec at this point. Thanks!

----------


## hbkx1

....search thread function

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone have good pqr rotation for hunter survival? im testing someone in forum, but use ice trap when do multishot..

----------


## yourson

> Anyone have good pqr rotation for hunter survival? im testing someone in forum, but use ice trap when do multishot..


There are couple that are nice.

----------


## crystal_tech

could try mine?

----------


## Lexi777

Cokx still around? =)

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

Any chance anyone can link me with the best possible Arms warrior, and Fury warrior profiles? i've used a couple that have been easy to find and they arent very good.

----------


## Ninjaderp

What profiles have you tried that wasnt good? This is Bossqwerty's profiles for Arms TG-fury&SMF, they are very good Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

----------


## jazman84

Sorry to ask this again.

I have searched through the thread but I can't find any MoP profiles for Arms Warrior. I was wondering if one was out there.

Thanks

----------


## yourson

> Sorry to ask this again.
> 
> I have searched through the thread but I can't find any MoP profiles for Arms Warrior. I was wondering if one was out there.
> 
> Thanks


Team Nova has one, but PQR doesnt work on beta due to lack of offsets atm.

----------


## Raakz

Searching Beta Offsets

----------


## Xelper

I'll have beta offsets up shortly accompanied by a required update to PQR to make them work. One of my internal patterns for an offset had changed... had to make some tweaks to allow me to update the offset via XML.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 2.1.6 is on the updater.
You must update to this version for the latest MOP offsets to work, otherwise you will crash.

Added a couple things from sheuron:
UPDATE: PQR_IsOutOfSight - Now also checks if the player or specified unit is in an Ice Tomb debuff. (Note this is NOT a new function and is based on UI error messages, so it may be a bit buggy.)
NEW: PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds]) - returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)

See WoW Constants/Spells - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft for a list of all constants. You should use the constants as much as possible so that your profile works properly in other languages.

Example: If PQR_CheckUIError(SPELL_FAILED_NOT_INFRONT) then PQR_WriteToChat("I am not in front of the target!") end

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> PQR 2.1.6 is on the updater.
> You must update to this version for the latest MOP offsets to work, otherwise you will crash.
> 
> Added a couple things from sheuron:
> UPDATE: PQR_IsOutOfSight - Now also checks if the player or specified unit is in an Ice Tomb debuff. (Note this is NOT a new function and is based on UI error messages, so it may be a bit buggy.)
> NEW: PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds]) - returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)
> 
> See WoW Constants/Spells - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft for a list of all constants. You should use the constants as much as possible so that your profile works properly in other languages.
> 
> Example: If PQR_CheckUIError(SPELL_FAILED_NOT_INFRONT) then PQR_WriteToChat("I am not in front of the target!") end


Thank you for the addition, it will help very much with bleeds.



```
PQR_CheckUIError(SPELL_FAILED_AURA_BOUNCED)
```

----------


## ace99ro

> could try mine?


loving your SV rotation , thx a lot , using it to level my hunter , working like a charm  :Big Grin:

----------


## megabbyte

> loving your SV rotation , thx a lot , using it to level my hunter , working like a charm



I try to.. but i prefer Honorbuddy Lazyraider.. with CC.. more dps.. more efficience.. but, good work..

----------


## crystal_tech

> I try to.. but i prefer Honorbuddy Lazyraider.. with CC.. more dps.. more efficience.. but, good work..


each their own. I'm happy with the work that i've done, but instead of telling that you prefer etc etc, how bout ideas to help me improve the profiles.
you say cc, how would you improve this?
more dps, how would you change the rotation to improve this?
more efficient, how would you optimize it?

with that I can improve it. Atm I use simcraft and personal experience with playing the class when coding the profiles.

----------


## Kinky

@kojaks: Hold your horses! I'm working on it. I'm about to move from Europe to USA with a five months old baby so it's kind of hectic around me lately!
I updated a version two days ago that should be working pretty nicely, obviously the Advanced rotation still need some work! But I'm getting there. Also working hard on getting the MoP Priest profile ready (while maintaining the Unholy DK profile and writing my own engine to Holy/Discipline for MoP!)

It's all coming...  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

We all appreciate your work Mentally, and moving from good o'l north to the states must be thrilling too ( a swede myself).

----------


## Kinky

Indeed it's going to be lots of fun.  :Smile: 
For some reason, I still can't get Mind Flay to cast on the beta through conventional means. I used to before, but, I forgot what did it. RunMacroText("/cast !Mind Flay") doesn't seem to work.

Hmm..

[Edit:]
Nevermind. I made it work somehow.

----------


## firepong

> Indeed it's going to be lots of fun. 
> For some reason, I still can't get Mind Flay to cast on the beta through conventional means. I used to before, but, I forgot what did it. RunMacroText("/cast !Mind Flay") doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> [Edit:]
> Nevermind. I made it work somehow.


Ye, the "!" isn't needed on beta anymore. That was fixed quite a bit of patches ago.

----------


## Pumpurum

@Mentally Thanks for the update. Finally it works advansed rotation (all bosses except Ultraxion).
On Ultraxion: Begins to cast DoTs and removes their mind spike. But it was in all previous versions.
Came the question: how to make a cast mind sear if the target "Congealing Blood" and "Regenerative Blood" (Deathwing hm)

----------


## Kinky

@firepong: Yeah, I figured.  :Smile: 
@Pumpurum: That is indeed strange. Ultraxion works fine for me?  :Embarrassment:  I'll look into it nontheless. What behavior are you experiencing on Ultraxion? And to answer your question, I never added Mind Sear because it's very situational, what I usualy do is to target a meele DPS/Tank/Rogue and start spamming it right away. The profile will halt trying to cast anything when you're targeting friendlies.

----------


## lawlmoto

Finally done in Japan, attempting to catch up on what I've missed while waiting for the flight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hbkx1

With the death of the Cata expansion everyone needs to sit back and calm urselves almost all profiles are about tweaked as far as you can get them, Im excited for the work and development that will come with MoP, hopefully Im not 4 months behind in raiding in that one lol. Love all your guys work and thank you so much for making WoW fun.

----------


## lolomo2003

I know this was asked few times but till now no one gave a straight answer about a good working Rogue Sub PVP profile for BG & Arenas. I tried a lot of priority configuration on Sheuron profile (thx a lot for your great profiles) but they are not what suppose to be a good SubPVP profile. Tried also Blinded profile. The most common problem (imo) with SubPVP profiles is that they are not priorised for Recuperate, Stun and Blind. I think a lot of rogues will worship a good SubPVP profile maker.

----------


## InfamousDK

Ok, so I wrote an ability that could prove very handy for Death Knights on Morchok (LFR, Norm, and Heroic). I didn't see anything like this in all the profiles I've checked out so I figured I'd share it.

Essentially, this checks your stack count of Black Blood during the Vortex phase and pops AMS for you so you can stay on the boss.
Tested on LFR, Norm and Heroic and using this gained me a boost of 3.2k+ Dps over running out in all 3. I might also add, that I did not receive any additional healing to survive, AMS did all the work for me.



```
local _,_,_,stackCt = UnitDebuffID("player",108570)

if stackCt >= 2 then
	return true 
end
```

Name: Whatever you perfer
Actions: (Blank)
Cancel Channel: True
Recast Delay: 0
Skip Unknown: False
Spell ID: 48707
Target: Target

Hope you enjoy it!

----------


## rovillien

well i use 2 sheurons for 1 vs 1 and if nuking lets say a healer or a FC i use blinded( be warned it will pop all cd's ) and the do pretty well

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Ok, so I wrote an ability that could prove very handy for Death Knights on Morchok (LFR, Norm, and Heroic). I didn't see anything like this in all the profiles I've checked out so I figured I'd share it.
> 
> Essentially, this checks your stack count of Black Blood during the Vortex phase and pops AMS for you so you can stay on the boss.
> Tested on LFR, Norm and Heroic and using this gained me a boost of 3.2k+ Dps over running out in all 3. I might also add, that I did not receive any additional healing to survive, AMS did all the work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,_,_,stackCt = UnitDebuffID("player",108570)
> ...


There is a maximum of 15 stacks, with AMS (gyphed) lasting 7 seconds.

If AMS is used at 2 stacks, you will go immune for 7 seconds, leaving a possible of 5 or 6 stacks at the end, I would advise you to use it at >=4 that way the end stack you will only have a maximum stack of 3 or 4 coming out of the phase.

----------


## yourson

New beta is available for download. 15739 build.

----------


## Lexi777

I highly agree with Lolomo. As Sheuron's and Blinded's are both DECENT, if you plan on just running some regular BGs. Although at high ranked RBGs/Arenas they don't really compete.

There are a lot of things that need to be added/changed around for them to work in high rated situations. [ I would be willing to donate HUGE for a godlike Sub rogue profile, just throwing this out there]

----------


## lawlmoto

> I highly agree with Lolomo. As Sheuron's and Blinded's are both DECENT, if you plan on just running some regular BGs. Although at high ranked RBGs/Arenas they don't really compete.
> 
> There are a lot of things that need to be added/changed around for them to work in high rated situations. [ I would be willing to donate HUGE for a godlike Sub rogue profile, just throwing this out there]


At high level play you'd need to use pqr as an assistant instead of letting it do everything for you as a rogue. Just look at any top player. Requires prediction and positioning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lexi777

> At high level play you'd need to use pqr as an assistant instead of letting it do everything for you as a rogue. Just look at any top player. Requires prediction and positioning. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You're completely right, there's a lot more than just having a good rotation. 

BTW im not 85 yet on my Warlock, but has anyone tested out Cokx Lock pvp profile? Claims its really good and ive heard nothing but great things about his Pally pvp profiles so i would expect his Lock creation to be just as good.

----------


## saga3180

can someone help me out how to fix this Holy light?

local start,duration,enabled = GetSpellCooldown(20473)
if (start+duration-GetTime()) > 1.0 and (start+duration-GetTime()) < 1.5 then return false end
if Spell == "Holy Shock" or Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then return false end
if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 96 and PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false then 
return true
end

Its trying to do holy shock and holy light at the same time and wont cast any
Sometimes it keeps getting stuck trying to cast on myself or people.

----------


## Raakz

hi

any hunter beta profil out now? and need beta offsets

----------


## crystal_tech

> can someone help me out how to fix this Holy light?
> 
> local start,duration,enabled = GetSpellCooldown(20473)
> if (start+duration-GetTime()) > 1.0 and (start+duration-GetTime()) < 1.5 then return false end
> if Spell == "Holy Shock" or Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then return false end
> if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 96 and PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false then 
> return true
> end
> 
> ...


i'll try to take a stab


```
local start,duration,enabled = GetSpellCooldown(20473)

if start + (duration - GetTime()) > 1 and start + (duration - GetTime()) < 1.5 then return false end

if Spell == "Holy Shock" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then return false end

if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 96 and PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false then 
	return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> hi
> 
> any hunter beta profil out now? and need beta offsets


I'm waiting for retail for my profiles as beta is beta and changes are a pain.

----------


## yourson

Top raiding profiles of course need to wait for live, but making some basic rotations for lvling is quite handy. I used team nova arms beta that is really basic and it helped me so much to lvl on beta and it will probably be cool even for hcs when we get new ofsets. 
PQR makes lvling so much lesd painful.

----------


## maleth

Do i need a completely different download to use PQR on the beta? I can't find a Beta download link etc.

----------


## Astyre

pqr will work on live, and beta; however we are currently waiting for updated offsets for Beta to work.

----------


## Raakz

wtb beta offsets for lvling to lvl 90 pls want donate this

----------


## saga3180

> i'll try to take a stab
> 
> 
> ```
> local start,duration,enabled = GetSpellCooldown(20473)
> 
> if start + (duration - GetTime()) > 1 and start + (duration - GetTime()) < 1.5 then return false end
> 
> if Spell == "Holy Shock" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then return false end
> ...


It was a nice try but i get the same result
Even if holy shock is on cd holy light just get stuck trying to cast it hmm

----------


## Deva

> It was a nice try but i get the same result
> Even if holy shock is on cd holy light just get stuck trying to cast it hmm


Firstly, I'm guessing you have the Spell variable declared elsewhere - if not, that's your first problem. Try this out.



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(20473) or Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then
	return false
end

if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 96 and PQR_IsMoving(0.1) == false then 
	CastSpellByID(635,PQR_CustomTarget)
	return true
end
```

Untested, but using PQR's function to see if Holy Shock is ready, and changing Holy Shock to Holy Light in the Spell cast checks, as well as doing a direct CastSpellByID in case you have the spell set to only target yourself/your target (make sure you set this to Custom anyway though) should fix it.

P.S. Man, is that some really old bubba code or what? :P

----------


## saga3180

> Firstly, I'm guessing you have the Spell variable declared elsewhere - if not, that's your first problem. Try this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(20473) or Spell == "Holy Light" or Spell == "Flash of Light" or Spell == "Divine Light" then
> 	return false
> end
> 
> ...


I wanna say it is but its from cokx'z holy pvp and pve profiles.Just trying to get them to work again  :Smile: .Since they are quicker.
And i got the same result again from holy light  :Frown: . Just stuck at trying to cast it over and over again.

----------


## Deva

> I wanna say it is but its from cokx'z holy pvp and pve profiles.Just trying to get them to work again .Since they are quicker.
> And i got the same result again from holy light . Just stuck at trying to cast it over and over again.


Well, cokx built off of bubba's old Holy Paladin profile, so yes, plus I started learning by digging around bubba's profiles, so I remember that old stuff, haha.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I just got your PM, I'll check it out in a bit and see what I can find out. I'll probably end up cleaning up a bit too (well, at least replacing those cooldown checks with PQR_SpellAvailable).

It'll be a little bit, I want to finish out one section of this library I'm building, but I will load up what you sent me and start looking through it once that's finished. It might be a while if raid time ends up sneaking up on me, but I'll PM you back with any changes/updates.

----------


## saga3180

> Well, cokx built off of bubba's old Holy Paladin profile, so yes, plus I started learning by digging around bubba's profiles, so I remember that old stuff, haha. 
> 
> I just got your PM, I'll check it out in a bit and see what I can find out. I'll probably end up cleaning up a bit too (well, at least replacing those cooldown checks with PQR_SpellAvailable).
> 
> It'll be a little bit, I want to finish out one section of this library I'm building, but I will load up what you sent me and start looking through it once that's finished. It might be a while if raid time ends up sneaking up on me, but I'll PM you back with any changes/updates.


Take all of the time you want  :Smile: 
and thanks for helping out

----------


## Xelper

I just put up the latest offsets for MOP. You must be on 2.1.6 for these offsets to work.

----------


## SilverRider

Hi guys, I've been searching around HARD looking for a really good PVP Resto shaman profile, but havent had any luck finding any. Was wondering what it would take to have one created? Depending on the skill level of the profile, I would definitely donate.

----------


## Ninjaderp

If you wanted a profile, I would suggest you write down a list of what things you want it to do / rotation / modifiers for certain things. At least I think it would be easier to code with that knowledge.

----------


## Techz

Im so bored with wow atm you would not believe never really been into pvp much but can anyone tell me the best pvp profile out there i can use to have some fun with as im so bored 

Many Thanks

Techz

----------


## Ninjaderp

LOL Techz there are alot of good pvp-profiles. You may want to specify what class you want it for, and try out the ones you can find here in the thread or the pqrotations-wikipedia page.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Im so bored with wow atm you would not believe never really been into pvp much but can anyone tell me the best pvp profile out there i can use to have some fun with as im so bored 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Techz



I suppose u can't use a pala pvp profile on a rogue pvp ??  :Smile:  What class you need ? Hmm or you can and you just need a PVP Profile.........

----------


## Techz

I have all classes 2 x over lol so whichever you pros think the best profiles are :-)

Thats why i did not specify :-)

Thanks

Techz

----------


## hbkx1

Whatever class you want to PvP with.....

----------


## Techz

Yes i know that nbkx1 but just wanted to see if anyone had used a really good pvp profile thats all :-/

----------


## lolomo2003

Well my brother use a very good Feral PVP profile (I dont know who made it ) but this is the link. *Druid Feral PVP Profile*. Is great for BG and for arena.He done in 2vs2 in 48 games about 30 victories in full PVE gear (now he start BG for HP and for PVP gear). You can give a try on that one

----------


## Techz

Thanks Lolomo2003 at last a nice answer to my question i will check it out thanks

----------


## Lexi777

Could try out Cokx warlock profile, im only level 79 but it seems to be pretty bossy, so im stoked to hit 85 and test it out in arena and RBGs

----------


## SilverRider

> Could try out Kokx warlock profile, im only level 79 but it seems to be pretty bossy, so im stoked to hit 85 and test it out in arena and RBGs


I too just downloaded cokx warlock gold profile and im about to start lvling a warlock beacaz he says he uses it at 2k rated pvp



has any body else used this pvp profile?

----------


## javi555

Guys why is it that when I open the program and try to choose my rotation nothing is there? I'm new and need help please :/

----------


## yourson

> Guys why is it that when I open the program and try to choose my rotation nothing is there? I'm new and need help please :/


It works only on 32 bit. Make sure you have newest offsets, selected correct process and actually turned on rotation in game by pressing shortcut.

----------


## hbkx1

well trechs when you try them they are all really good

----------


## Maxl1001

Hello habe you a good ms Warrior profile for me........i have a warrior profile but when i play myself i make much more dmg as with the rotation bot

----------


## acrodox

can anyone link me to a prot warrior rotation profile i cant seem to find one Dx

----------


## Ninjaderp

Here's the best Arms/Fury-profiles: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

And here's a link to Sheurons profile-pack which I think includes a prot-warr profile: http://goo.gl/rseZ0

Have fun!

----------


## acrodox

thanks! got any disc priest ones?

----------


## Maxl1001

Hello have you a good ms Warrior profile for me........i have a warrior profile but when i play myself i make much more dmg as with the rotation bot

----------


## Maxl1001

thxn......have you a best Warlock rotation profile also???

----------


## crystal_tech

mines pve just check the sig.

----------


## javi555

Nvm-Edited

----------


## javi555

> It works only on 32 bit. Make sure you have newest offsets, selected correct process and actually turned on rotation in game by pressing shortcut.


I have the 32 bit client launched, but nothing appears.

----------


## yourson

Wow 64 bit, it works in all wins.

----------


## acrodox

still lookign for a disc profile if anyone could share id really appreciate it.  :Wink:

----------


## towerr

Okay ive been looking around a bit but searching in 800 page is not that easy and i dont see advanced search option (correct me if im wrong)

But yeah tehre it is im looking for the interupt but i was asking myself if it was possible to add a stop casting and focus interupt on it.

Edit : also i wanted to know if its detect ability like inner focus or aura mastery and doesnt interupt while they are active. if not is there a way to set it

----------


## Lexi777

Cokx reallly realllllly needs to come back!! He has really good pvp profiles.

----------


## Luciferozzy

@ crystal_tech

Wanna say thx for the great profiles first.

I just have a problem with a spell in the warlock rotation.

Curse of Elements is not working as it should.. even tho my taget got Jinx debuff on them it still casts CoE,

this problem dosent happen when i try on the small dummies in org only the big

----------


## towerr

im was looking more deeply at it and as i understand to get a good auto interupt with focus and stop casting i would need to do a profile for it but im too new at those script for it so ima gonna do a request .

I would like an Focus interupt profile for ele shaman in pvp that will stop casting interupt if anyone can atleast help me doing it would be appreciated

----------


## cukiemunster

> Wow 64 bit, it works in all wins.


Are you saying that PQR works with 64 bit WoW for you? I have not looked at this forum in quite a few weeks, so if PQR is updated for 64 bit that indeed would be awesome.

----------


## firepong

It is in fact, not updated for 64-bit WoW. I tried it a couple days ago on beta and it did not work. I doubt it works for live as well, it's 1 in the same.

EDIT**
@Bu-Ba - What is causing your Holy Pally rotation to spit out a error when you target yourself for heals. I do this most of the time instead of letting it smart heal just for the simple fact it's quicker for my pally. But when I target myself, it always spits out some error. I can get the error for you and post it here if you need me to.

----------


## Maxl1001

Have you a warlock pve profile for me i didnt find anything

----------


## yourson

Anyone to compose even simpliest Prot Warrior profile for beta? It would be really useful for Heroics testing (hcs are up).

----------


## endersblade

I was wondering, what happened to the monk profiles? Recently decided to start up the beta, made a pre-fab 85 Monk, and the Monk profiles page says 'marked for deletion'.

----------


## Kinky

@endersblade: Check out the Nova profiles here.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mentally gotta show my admiration of your Spriest-profile, 373ilvl and green trinkets rocking 36k on LFR Madness  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> @ crystal_tech
> 
> Wanna say thx for the great profiles first.
> 
> I just have a problem with a spell in the warlock rotation.
> 
> Curse of Elements is not working as it should.. even tho my taget got Jinx debuff on them it still casts CoE,
> 
> this problem dosent happen when i try on the small dummies in org only the big


ok update the profiles

----------


## supermann

> @endersblade: Check out the Nova profiles here.


hey Mentally,

updated your Nova Shadow PvE via SVN, now it stopped working...

3 Lua errors:

1. 


```
Message: [string "local PQ_VT = PQ_VT ..."]:15: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 06/05/12 18:24:48
Count: 9720
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local PQ_VT = PQ_VT ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

2.


```
Message: [string "local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell ..."]:13: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 06/05/12 18:23:43
Count: 6316
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell ..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

3.


```
Message: [string "local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells ..."]:9: attempt to index local 'PQ_Spells' (a nil value)
Time: 06/05/12 18:23:03
Count: 3410
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

nothing changed, only update via SVN - after this your awesome rocking rota is broken.  :Frown: 

edit:

could fix this with update manually with the profile *txt from bubbas signature.
(http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt)

----------


## lostwalker

Crystal_tech, how is your current PvE Demo profile? Last I saw you said something about working out a few bugs. 




> mines pve just check the sig.

----------


## lecosr

Does anyone have a holy paladin profile for yor'sahj heroic.
that debuff is killing me.

----------


## saga3180

> Does anyone have a holy paladin profile for yor'sahj heroic.
> that debuff is killing me.


Do this.
1/ stop rotation amd heal manually for 30 secs
2. profit and win???

----------


## Lexi777

Does anyone know why this isnt working? targets set to custom, Spell ID is correct, recast delay is set to 150. (It's shammy CC dispell btw)
-
-

function CheckDispel(unitid)
local debuffdispel = { 49203,11129, 19386, 3355, 44572,118,82691,31661,853,20066,10326,605,64044,8122,9484,15487,6789,5782,5484,6 358,30283,24259,18498,33395,122}

for i,v in ipairs(debuffdispel) do
if UnitDebuffID(unitid,v) then return true end
end
end

if not healinit then


function SafeTarget(t)
if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(635)),t) == 1 
and UnitIsCharmed(t) == nil
and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) == nil 
and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
and UnitDebuffID(t,3010 :Cool:  == nil
and UnitDebuffID(t,34914) == nil
and UnitDebuffID(t,33786) == nil
then return true end
end

healinit = true

end

if SafeTarget("target") then 
PQR_CustomTarget = "target" 
else 
lowhpmembers = 0
PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then group = "raid" members = GetNumRaidMembers() end

for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if SafeTarget(member) then
if CheckDispel(member) then
PQR_CustomTarget = member
end 

end
end

end

local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")


if PQ_StopDispelHP > 60 and CheckDispel(PQR_CustomTarget) and PQR_IsOutOfSight(PQR_CustomTarget) == false then return true end

if PQ_StopDispelHP > 70 and CheckDispel(PQR_CustomTarget) and myHealth > 80 then return true end

----------


## joboy_67

> Well my brother use a very good Feral PVP profile (I dont know who made it ) but this is the link. *Druid Feral PVP Profile*. Is great for BG and for arena.He done in 2vs2 in 48 games about 30 victories in full PVE gear (now he start BG for HP and for PVP gear). You can give a try on that one


This is GRBs feral PVP profile, its many many months outdated, although still viable not the best choice.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Damn you new beta patch...lol

----------


## leaky

Does anyone use the IRC chat? If not I was wondering if anyone could help me to start making profiles. I have very little coding experience in C++ basics. Please direct me to a source so I can read and learn. Thanks ahead of time.

----------


## Boppalopigus

> Does anyone use the IRC chat? If not I was wondering if anyone could help me to start making profiles. I have very little coding experience in C++ basics. Please direct me to a source so I can read and learn. Thanks ahead of time.


90% sure profiles are written in LUA

Programming in Lua : 1

----------


## yourson

Blizz is stepping up with beta  :Smile: . New build is up: 15752  :Smile: .

----------


## dklcfr

> 90% sure profiles are written in LUA
> 
> Programming in Lua : 1


The profiles are in fact lua.

----------


## leaky

> 90% sure profiles are written in LUA
> 
> Programming in Lua : 1


thanks man just what I was looking for

----------


## saga3180

> Blizz is stepping up with beta . New build is up: 15752 .


Hell yeah blizz is trying to push out mop quick

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys. :P Working on making the Shadow Priest and Death Knight profiles MoP ready.
Should especially see an extensive change on Shadow Priests mainly because changes is all over the place on the beta. Not really sure about the future of the MS/MB profile yet as it's only really viable in 4.3.x patches if you have the Shadow 4-set. (Which in turn is gonna change to boost SW: Pain once 5.0 hits live.) We'll see! Maybe I have a few ideas to prove it there as well.

I saw a question before as to why it's not fleshed out like the standard shadow priority, it's mainly because that multi-dotting while spamming MS/MB would ruin it all and produce a lot lower DPS than possible, but, I'm going to see if I can't get it enabled with my final re-write of the 4.3.x patch(es).  :Smile:

----------


## lolomo2003

> This is GRBs feral PVP profile, its many many months outdated, although still viable not the best choice.


Well like I said I dint know who made that profile about "outdated" I'm not sure, its work very well no bugs, great dps & self healing and I think is one of the best choice. They are not to many PVP profiles for Feral Druid.

Now a general question: Any one has a good Rogue SubPVP profile? (not Sheuron or Blinded, already tried both). Thank you in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats great news Mentally, I really think Im gonna use my Spriest alot in MoP thanks to your skills ^^ Question : On a fight as Warmaster Blackthorn how would you utilize the rotations? Use standard to dot everything up, and then changing to advanced once Phase 2 starts, or? Just curious how to most effectivly use the profile. +rep in advance, spread around rep so I could give you but now Im on CD.

----------


## badsprawler

Hi guys , is there any good retribution paladin PVP profile ?

----------


## abndrew82

> This is GRBs feral PVP profile, its many many months outdated, although still viable not the best choice.


I must say quite viable

Not sure if there are any new, but I stumbled across the link to this and have been having a blast with my Druid in PVP, tearing people up to get honor to gear him out.

It may have a few issues, but it works very well, have not tried it in arena yet but plan to once I get my resilience up.

Thanks to GRB

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi guys , is there any good retribution paladin PVP profile ?


cokx has an amazing one that also includes holy, be sure to +rep him for it though!

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2205134 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## badsprawler

for sure , thank you very much !

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_tech, how is your current PvE Demo profile? Last I saw you said something about working out a few bugs.


its working with pet swap and such. it was reported as under preforming in terms of dps. however, no one gave me any feedback on how it should be improved so i think it was a gear issue on the user that reported it as i have no problems with it. I will release one more update to it next week and then i'm calling it. 


When I say i'm calling it I mean I'm shifting gears to mist and will only update/release profiles through Team Nova.

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Yeah that's what I usually do. I start with the standard profile right until Phase 2 starts, then switch over to the advanced rotation. Just make sure that Shadowfiend is off cooldown or getting off cooldown within ~2 seconds. My re-write will fix the small bugs I've noticed with the current Advanced rotation.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, neat! I'll just have to gear myself up enough to be able to use the advanced rotation first, at the moment this is my gear:

Level 85 Goblin Priest | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

Just have to hope for some loot-luck in LFR ^^

----------


## SilverRider

I searched this thread and the old PQR thread for a Holy Priest pvp profile, was unable to find one. Just wondering if anyone has one or knows of one? Thanks in advance =)

----------


## g1teglover

I've been having issues with PQR as of late with my shaman. It seems that neither of the resto profiles that I've got (Onya and Sheuron) will do Chain Heal at all. I've redownloaded both PQR and the profiles, and have turned off every addon, and still neither profile will cast chain heal.

I've added a simple output to chat type debug to each of the profiles chain heal ability, so that i can get a visual notice on if it's casting it, however it never seems to fire off at all.

Here's what Onya's current CH ability lookes like:


```
function IsInRange(u1,u2)
  local range = DistanceBetweenUnits(member[u1].name,member[u2].name)
  if range == nil then range = 100 end
  if range < 11.5  then
     return true
   else 
     return false
   end
end

function getDefHealth(unit)
   local hp = member[unit].health
   if UnitBuffID(member[unit].name, 974) then hp = hp - 5 end
    return (100 - hp)
end

function sortDefHealth(aUnit, anotherUnit)
    return getDefHealth(aUnit) > getDefHealth(anotherUnit)
end

function getnexthop(u)
 for nh = 1, table.maxn(chhops) do
   local onlist = 0
   for xxx = 1, table.maxn(nexthop) do
      if tostring(member[nexthop[xxx]].name) == tostring(member[chhops[nh]].name) then
        onlist = 1
      end
   end
   if nexthop[u] ~= nil and onlist == 0 then
     if IsInRange(nexthop[u],chhops [nh]) then return chhops[nh] end       
   end
 end
end

function findGoodTarget()
  if table.maxn(chtargets) ~=0 and table.maxn(chhops) >= hops then   
   table.sort(chtargets, sortDefHealth)  
   table.sort(chhops, sortDefHealth)
   for x = 1, table.maxn(chtargets) do
      nexthop = {}
      nexthop[1] = chtargets[x]
      for z = 1,hops do
       nexthop[z+1] = getnexthop(z)     
        if nexthop[(hops + 1)] ~= nil then
          return chtargets[x]
        end
        if nexthop[z] == nil then z = hops end
      end
   end
 end  
end

if PQR_SpellAvailable(1064) and spell ~= GetSpellInfo(1064)then
   local chtarget = findGoodTarget()
   if chtarget ~= nil and moving == 0 then
      SilentCast(1064,member[chtarget].name) 
      PQR_WriteToChat("Casting Chain Heal") 
      return true
   end
end
```

Even with everyone stacked up for fights like ultraxion, it seems that the profile can't seem to find a good target to start casting on.

----------


## Noelpqr

can anyone please point where i made the mistake on this script 

ability name : PWS
spell id : 17
target custom 
code :


```
for i=1,#members do
  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[i].Unit) == "TANK" and UnitThreatSituation(members[i].Unit) == 3 
  and not UnitbuffID(members[1].Unit,17)
    and not UnitDebuffID(members[1].Unit,6788)
        then PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit return true end 
  end
```

what i was trying to do is making a script that will check if the one that should be target by PWS is a tank and he or she has aggro

----------


## Noelpqr

> I've been having issues with PQR as of late with my shaman. It seems that neither of the resto profiles that I've got (Onya and Sheuron) will do Chain Heal at all. I've redownloaded both PQR and the profiles, and have turned off every addon, and still neither profile will cast chain heal.
> 
> I've added a simple output to chat type debug to each of the profiles chain heal ability, so that i can get a visual notice on if it's casting it, however it never seems to fire off at all.
> 
> Here's what Onya's current CH ability lookes like:
> 
> 
> ```
> function IsInRange(u1,u2)
> ...


lol i thought i was the only one who had this problem

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hey guys. :P Working on making the Shadow Priest and Death Knight profiles MoP ready.
> Should especially see an extensive change on Shadow Priests mainly because changes is all over the place on the beta. Not really sure about the future of the MS/MB profile yet as it's only really viable in 4.3.x patches if you have the Shadow 4-set. (Which in turn is gonna change to boost SW: Pain once 5.0 hits live.) We'll see! Maybe I have a few ideas to prove it there as well.
> 
> I saw a question before as to why it's not fleshed out like the standard shadow priority, it's mainly because that multi-dotting while spamming MS/MB would ruin it all and produce a lot lower DPS than possible, but, I'm going to see if I can't get it enabled with my final re-write of the 4.3.x patch(es).


It's good to know someone is working on DKs already for MOP  :Smile:  Will you be working on both Unholy and Frost or just one? Frost is looking pretty weird at the moment especially DW Frost. : / 
I just want to say a big thanks to all from Nova Team, I tried out the Holy Pally profile recently and it's amazing!! Auto swapping to suit Raids, 5 Mans, ect. - awesome! Rep+ to you and Bubba (let me know if I'm leaving people out)

----------


## Weischbier

> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 06/07/12 11:42:19
> Count: 1469
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


Hey Firepong,

this is what I get when I use your profiles. Never happened before.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## firepong

@weicshbeir

Its not just my profile. I've never gotten the errors on mine myself, but I had gotten the error on numerous profiles. This was only after I updated to 2.1.6. Didn't get the error on 2.1.5.

Also, if you have changed anything on the profile to do with the LUA file or don't have the LUA file, it will shit that error out as well. Make sure you go through the rotation editor and update my profile if you haven't already.


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weischbier

> @weicshbeir
> 
> Its not just my profile. I've never gotten the errors on mine myself, but I had gotten the error on numerous profiles. This was only after I updated to 2.1.6. Didn't get the error on 2.1.5.
> 
> Also, if you have changed anything on the profile to do with the LUA file or don't have the LUA file, it will shit that error out as well. Make sure you go through the rotation editor and update my profile if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


I'm using your latest version + latest PQR version.
PQInterface shows that it stucks at Ravage!.
Since I don't understand any LUA...well reading is easy but the rest is just meh to me^^

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## ace99ro

any Priest Disc PVE profiles ? i only found Sheurons PVP one , thx

----------


## acrodox

Any hutner survival PvE rotations? ive looked EVERYWHERE :P

----------


## abndrew82

> I'm using your latest version + latest PQR version.
> PQInterface shows that it stucks at Ravage!.
> Since I don't understand any LUA...well reading is easy but the rest is just meh to me^^
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


I saw the same thing the other day, didnt note the errors but can try. I am using the most recent PQR and my feral druid was doing nothing with your profiles Firepong, it said an ability in pqr interface but never moved from it.

I loaded up another feral one of the ones by gabbz and it went fine, but with any of your active my char was only doing white swings.

I will try it again tonight and see if I can get an error to post.

----------


## scatterer

Anyone else having troulbe with bubba's paladin profile? PQR itself works, but with rthis profile the bot isn't healing at all, and i've copied the Data file. Another healpala profile would be fine too

Thanks

----------


## NickGI

> Any hutner survival PvE rotations?* ive looked EVERYWHERE :P*


liar =)))))

----------


## yourson

Any chance for beta offsets?

----------


## tigole1

crystal tech the demo is good just 1 small problem, when i turned on demo rotation it works, but it doesnt pet swap during rotation, i had pet swap turned on before doing the demo rotation. i tried left shift but it does not do meta, demon soul+ felstorm and no pet swap.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any hutner survival PvE rotations? ive looked EVERYWHERE :P


You havent looked everywhere

----------


## Mirabis

@Firepong

Any reason for not putting Ferocious Bite at last behind Shred instead of before Rip in rotation ?
When I switch them around I've like a 2~5k dps increase.

----------


## maleth

Any chance of a beta update?

----------


## Weischbier

> @Firepong
> 
> Any reason for not putting Ferocious Bite at last behind Shred instead of before Rip in rotation ?
> When I switch them around I've like a 2~5k dps increase.


I don't know what your version of firepongs fireitteh is but it never was last behind ever.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## jackalone

Great Job please make a working version for private server 4.0.6  :Smile: )))))

----------


## firepong

> @Firepong
> 
> Any reason for not putting Ferocious Bite at last behind Shred instead of before Rip in rotation ?
> When I switch them around I've like a 2~5k dps increase.


I've had this asked twice already.

Here's the reason's:
1. It's rotation and stat dependent. If you are reforged to max haste, yes, put it dead last as you want savage roar up-time.
2. I'm reforged to max mastery, with 21% mastery. I dont need it dead last, and I don't have to keep Savage Roar up as much.
3. With the way Savage Roar and Ferocious Bite is coded, it really won't make a difference.
4. For the first 40% of the fight, unless your standing still though the whole fight like Ultraxion, you will never keep Savage Roar up that long.
5. After that first 40% and you have hte T13 4piece, its best to just use Ferocious Bite like it is in the default rotation.

Again, this is all play style. If your max haste, go for Savage Defense uptime. If you max mastery, you don't need Savage Defense uptime so much.

EDIT** You don't even have to move Ferocious Bite dead last. Just move Savage Roar up right above Ferocious Bite. The End

Another example, with me being max mastery, instead of melee being my top damage ability most of the time, it's usually Rip, followed by Rake then melee. And my DPS with 398 iLVL gear is roughly 37k - 39k on H Ultraxion with this profile. For Ultraxion, I might be able to get away with moving Savage Roar further up in the rotation, but it's just not good enough for all other bosses where your moving to much.

EDIT2** To re- iterate what I said above. The warrior in my raid comp always wonders how my Rip and Rake does over 40% of my combined DPS. I tell them I'm specced mastery instead of haste.

----------


## [Blinded]

Well, I returned to WoW and it's nice to see that my rogue profile is still working.
Are there any important new features with this version of PQR?

----------


## Lexi777

Blinded's backkkk, hell yeah.

----------


## Lexi777

Cokx, update your disc pvp profile!

----------


## addict420

anyone ever goten banned for using this ors it safe

----------


## maleth

No one has been banned for using this as of yet mate. Blizzard aren't really looking out for it IMO, as it really isn't damaging the game or the economy at all.

And is there any chance of the new offsets for the MOP beta so I can use PQR on it? Or am i doing something wrong?

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal tech the demo is good just 1 small problem, when i turned on demo rotation it works, but it doesnt pet swap during rotation, i had pet swap turned on before doing the demo rotation. i tried left shift but it does not do meta, demon soul+ felstorm and no pet swap.


pet swap is off by default so you need to turn it on and have your felguard up. since you only swap at the start of a fight now it uses your meta buff timer to help it swap so no meta no swap. and once you do swap it will switch it to off again so it will soulfire instead of pet swaping. its complex but i'm working on simplifying it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> You havent looked everywhere


thanks ninjaderp lol. 

HEADS UP!
most profile writers have links to the profile in the sig so look there!
/END HEADS UP!

----------


## averykey

Would this work?




> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
> local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
> local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> local judgementCD = GetSpellInfo(20271)
> 
> if inquisition ~= nil then
> inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
> end
> ...


Not sure if these grab the cool down, Inquisitions was a bit different, but I figured it was because it was a buff instead of a cool down.
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local judgementCD = GetSpellInfo(20271)


if crusaderStrikeCD or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then
if holyPower > 0 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end
end

Changed the code below to above, still would like to know though.

This will cast inquisition right? I found it weird that local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963) has ("player", 84963) switched around.
if crusaderStrikeCD or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then
CastSpellByID(84693, "player")
end

----------


## Cahonez

Is it possible for PQR to detect classes? 

e.g. fairie fire on rogues and druids

----------


## Sckauter

well guys i need help to find some profiles, im looking for 3 profiles for Feral Druid PVP, Rogue Sub PVP and Shadow Priest PVP. Someone can help me? Please

Hugs

edit: for Rogue Sub PVP im using xrn profile, but on a dummy lvl85 with ilvl387(pvp gear ruthless) im doing 11k dps is bad  :Frown: 
what im doing wrong?

----------


## tigole1

Yay blinded is back, im a big fan of your combat rogue rpofile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> well guys i need help to find some profiles, im looking for 3 profiles for Feral Druid PVP, Rogue Sub PVP and Shadow Priest PVP. Someone can help me? Please
> 
> Hugs
> 
> edit: for Rogue Sub PVP im using xrn profile, but on a dummy lvl85 with ilvl387(pvp gear ruthless) im doing 11k dps is bad 
> what im doing wrong?


I dont understand what dummy-dps would have to do with how the profile performs in BG's? If you're after DPS and not CC'utility then there are PVE-profiles you can find.

----------


## averykey

Can someone tell me how to get the cool down of a spell.

Would
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellInfo(35395)

if crusaderStrikeCD >= 1.5 then
return true
end

work?'


Figured it out I think.

local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8713 :Cool: 
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)

if artOfWar ~= nil and crusaderStrikeCD >= 1.5 then
return true
end

----------


## [Blinded]

> Can someone tell me how to get the cool down of a spell.
> 
> Would
> local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> 
> if crusaderStrikeCD >= 1.5 then
> return true
> end
> 
> work?'


API GetSpellCooldown - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## averykey

Thanks, For some reason my inq keeps casting over and over, what did I mess up in this code?

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local judgementCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)

if inquisition ~= nil then
inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end

if crusaderStrikeCD or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then
if holyPower > 0 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end
end

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 3 then
if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end
end






Would this work?

local aoeMode == 0
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown();

if shiftDown then
aoemode == 1
end

if aoeMode == 1 and shiftDown then
aoeMode == 0
end

Then I can add into a new spell

if aoeMode == 0 then
cast(crusaderStrike) - fake
else
cast(divineStorm) - fake
end


-- as opposed to being real

----------


## tigole1

crystal tech i confirmed that left shift for meta/pot/soulburn/felstorm does not work for demo profile everythign looks good.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Iam using the balance-druid profile called "moonkin (Boom)" idk who made it, but it works very well for me. However I want it to stop/freeze the rotation whenever I activate Wild Mushroom, and resume it when I've detonated them with starfall (for the aoe). I can upload the profile so you can have a look at it here. Iam new at balance, since my GM wanted me to spec for it as my dps OS. I know this can be done by just stopping the rotation by pressing alt+x but everything for convenience, right? ;D

----------


## Lexi777

There wouldnt be a shadow priest pvp profile out there would there? All i can find are PvE ones.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I saw the same thing the other day, didnt note the errors but can try. I am using the most recent PQR and my feral druid was doing nothing with your profiles Firepong, it said an ability in pqr interface but never moved from it.
> 
> I loaded up another feral one of the ones by gabbz and it went fine, but with any of your active my char was only doing white swings.
> 
> I will try it again tonight and see if I can get an error to post.


I too have been getting this lately with Firekitteh. I do not use PQR interface, so idk what it is hanging up on, but I also switch over to Gabbz when it happens.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Thanks, For some reason my inq keeps casting over and over, what did I mess up in this code?
> 
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
> local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
> local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
> local judgementCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)
> 
> if inquisition ~= nil then
> ...





```
if crusaderStrikeCD or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then
```

crusaderStrikeCD is not returning a nil or "false" value so the expression will be true every time. Also you need to subtract GetTime() for GetSpellCooldown() to return seconds.

There should be no reason to use a global or local to set an AE mode for a ret paladins, just check the seal for Crusader Strike and Divine Storm and use a seal swap ability to control the AE modes.

----------


## Whatsmyname

I'm wondering if there's a warlock demonology leveling (1-85 or 10-85) rotation. If so, could someone link it here?  :Smile: 

Edit: Found one for 3-85.

----------


## alans

Hi, give a profile for Rogues Subtlety pvp

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi alans, did you try the forums search-function? Or have you looked at the pqrotation-wikipage? Because if you do either of those, Iam sure you will find what you are looking for. 

GL with your rogue!

----------


## averykey

> ```
> if crusaderStrikeCD or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then
> ```
> 
> crusaderStrikeCD is not returning a nil or "false" value so the expression will be true every time. Also you need to subtract GetTime() for GetSpellCooldown() to return seconds.
> 
> There should be no reason to use a global or local to set an AE mode for a ret paladins, just check the seal for Crusader Strike and Divine Storm and use a seal swap ability to control the AE modes.



so like this?

local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown();

if shiftDown and sealTruth -= nil then
CastSpellByID(20154, "player")
--change rotation to aoe
--sendmessage somehow
else if shiftDown and sealRight -= nil then
CastSpellByID(31801, "player")
--change rotation to single
--sendmessage somehow
end
end



Can someone tell me how to send a message like aoe enabled/singletarget enabled and how to change the rotation via lua, isn't it something like swapRotation("")??


updated

local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown();

if shiftDown and sealTruth -= nil then
CastSpellByID(20154, "player")
PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Aoe (AveryRet)")
PQR_WriteToChat("Rotation mode: \124cFF3BB0FFArea of Effect") 
else if shiftDown and sealRight -= nil then
CastSpellByID(31801, "player")
PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Single (AveryRet)")
PQR_WriteToChat("Rotation mode: \124cFFD4D4D4Single target")
end
end

----------


## [Blinded]

Can someone update the wiki for this or post a list of all PQR-custom functions?

----------


## averykey

For some reason, no matter what I do this will not work.

local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown();
local ctrlDown = IsLeftCtrlKeyDown();

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Aoe (AveryRet)")
PQR_WriteToChat("Rotation mode: \124cFF3BB0FFArea of Effect") 
end

if IsLeftCtrlKeyDown() then
PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Single (AveryRet)")
PQR_WriteToChat("Rotation mode: \124cFFD4D4D4Single target")
end


edit: trying to write a inquisition that refreshes with 3 hp the first time then afterwards it always checks.

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local judgementCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)

if inquisition ~= nil then
inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then
if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
else if inquisitionEndTime <=2 and holyPower <=2 and crusaderStrikeCD >=2 and judgementCD >=2 then
return true
end
end

if crusaderStrikeCD >= 2 or judgementCD >= 2 and inquisition == nil then --what would I add here so the above condition has to be true first? 
return true --A variable like firstInqDone maybe? I am not sure if that would work.
end






Would this work? My Goal is to have it never fall off after its up.

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local judgementCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)

if inquisition ~= nil then
inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then
if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
else if inquisitionEndTime <=2 and holyPower <=2 and crusaderStrikeCD >=2 and judgementCD >=2 then
return true
end
end






if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then
if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
else if inquisitionEndTime <=2 and holyPower > 0 and holyPower < 3 and crusaderStrikeCD >=2 and judgementCD >=2 then
return true
end
end

----------


## brandonedm0nds

anyone know where a good updated balance druid profile might be at? or if there is a good one?

----------


## frII

Xelper,
I have a strange bug.
I'm useing PRQ on Win 32 and 64(WOW is 32 on both PC's).
And from some point,PRQ have stared to freez.The launch process is fine.But when I'm trying to activate the rotation,PRW freez and nothing happend,then unfreezing and nothing happeing=)
What could it be?

----------


## averykey

> Xelper,
> I have a strange bug.
> I'm useing PRQ on Win 32 and 64(WOW is 32 on both PC's).
> And from some point,PRQ have stared to freez.The launch process is fine.But when I'm trying to activate the rotation,PRW freez and nothing happend,then unfreezing and nothing happeing=)
> What could it be?


The rotation you are using could be bugged, if its not that just run pqr updater, or you can delete the pqr.exe and redownload it, but make sure you don't delete the profiles and data folder.

----------


## Lexi777

Blinded, you don't happen to play another class besides a rogue do you ??!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> anyone know where a good updated balance druid profile might be at? or if there is a good one?


Here's one profile whom I dont know who's it is, and Gabbz Moonkin-profile. Personally I use the first of them with good result. It's mushroom-handling doesnt work so I stop the rotation and put them up manually and detonate when mushrooms are needed.

----------


## [Blinded]

I'm currently leveling a druid, but im not sure of his role when he reaches 85.

But first i need a documentation of these damn PQR functions  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Blinded, it would be absolutely awesome if you decided to make a balance-profile, particularly one with working mushroom placement+detonation+starfall on shiftkeydown. Boomkin is really fun, you just dot everything up and blow it to pieces. With all dotting and mushroom-aoe I did 27k on LFR-spine with only 383ilvl and no setbonuses. But then again its those bosses Boomkin really shines through on, with alot of targets to lit up ^^ I hope Xelper or any other dev get back to you about the PQR-functions, when theyre not busy with D3 or the fussball-tourney.

----------


## Xelper

I just uploaded the latest MOP offsets. Run the updater.

----------


## Clotic

Got a question i looked at PQR Interrupt menu and i got sandbox, arch,herb, and alot more stuff what do they do? :Smile:

----------


## ishtro

> I'm currently leveling a druid, but im not sure of his role when he reaches 85.
> 
> But first i need a documentation of these damn PQR functions


PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## [Blinded]

> PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki


U don't say :/

This Wiki is outdated ...

----------


## Weischbier

> U don't say :/
> 
> This Wiki is outdated ...


Somehow that got me laughing  :Big Grin: 

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## Ninjaderp

About that Balance-profile I tried I couldnt tell who made, it was Firepongs. And its really good, setting mushrooms and detonating them works as intended now after testing it. Doing insane DPS with all the dots  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

I am looking for Savage Roar to NEVER be used if Rip is not on my target for certain fights. How would this be coded? Currently I am using Gabbz's Savage Roar code intermingled into Firekitteh, which is


```
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if SavageRoar then
	local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
	
	
	if SavageRoarFinishTime < 2 then
		return true
	end
	
	if Rip then	
		local  ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
		if playerCP == 5 and ripFinishTime < 12 then
			if SavageRoarFinishTime < 6 and SavageRoarFinishTime < ripFinishTime then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
	return false
else
	if  playerCP > 0 then
		return true
	end
end
```

What/where would I need to add into this so this is the case? I notice off of every pull, and every target switch that Savage Roar always takes priority regardless of whether it is at the bottom on the priority listing or not. Since I am reforged for max mastery, the loss of Rip uptime is much more detrimental than SR losing a few seconds while Rip is cast first.

----------


## averykey

> I am looking for Savage Roar to NEVER be used if Rip is not on my target for certain fights. How would this be coded? Currently I am using Gabbz's Savage Roar code intermingled into Firekitteh, which is
> 
> 
> ```
> local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
> local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
> local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> 
> 
> ...


l

if Rip == nil then
return false
end

put it at the top so it will look at the code and notice rip is not on the target then return false.

----------


## cukiemunster

> l
> 
> if Rip == nil then
> return false
> end
> 
> put it at the top so it will look at the code and notice rip is not on the target then return false.




```
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if Rip == nil then
return false
end
if SavageRoar then
	local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
	
	
	if SavageRoarFinishTime < 2 then
		return true
	end
	
	if Rip then	
		local  ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
		if playerCP == 5 and ripFinishTime < 12 then
			if SavageRoarFinishTime < 6 and SavageRoarFinishTime < ripFinishTime then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
	return false
else
	if  playerCP > 0 then
		return true
	end
end
```

Like this? And tyvm for your reply!

----------


## averykey

> ```
> local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
> local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
> local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> 
> 
> if Rip == nil then
> return false
> end
> ...


It should work, test it on a dummy.

----------


## ishtro

> U don't say :/
> 
> This Wiki is outdated ...


hahaha.. i didnt even bother looking to see if it was up to date. ;p

----------


## Noelpqr

if you got Sheuron's profiles you will find on his data folder a file by the name PQR_Reference.lua

----------


## firepong

> About that Balance-profile I tried I couldnt tell who made, it was Firepongs. And its really good, setting mushrooms and detonating them works as intended now after testing it. Doing insane DPS with all the dots


You, I gotta say, is the first person to ever say my Boomkin profile performs reasonably well. Everyone else that's used it says it performs lack-luster but won't give any feedback on why or what to change on it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PrimoPie

Hey guys, I love this program, I have used it a while now. I am having so much trouble finding a working SUB profile for rogues, every profile I use my rogue just will not exhaust energy, he instead just auto attacks. If anybody has a working, high dps profile that they use, could you please point me into that direction, I have been searching forever.

----------


## Clotic

What all the thing u can take there what do they do?
Attachment 7937

----------


## Ninjaderp

> You, I gotta say, is the first person to ever say my Boomkin profile performs reasonably well. Everyone else that's used it says it performs lack-luster but won't give any feedback on why or what to change on it.


Yeah I've only tried it in heroics and LFR atm since Im on lockout, but it dots everything very good, where did you learn the rotation you put in? I did 26k on spine LFR yesterday, and really good for my low gear on Warmaster as well. Boomkins really arent good on singletarget bosses, so that might be why some foud it "lackluster", but that have nothing to do with the profile in that case, only the class. Since Im new to boomkin myself I cant come up with any improvement feedback, but I will try it in heroic DS as Im needed as Moonkin as my OS. Thanks once again for a good profile m8 ^^

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Most ranged classes with the exception of Fire Mages and Demonology Warlocks do just about equal or within 1k DPS of each other on single-target fights, so that's not always true. :P

I've managed to do some coding this expansion's final re-write of our Shadow profile, Standard profile re-written as of now with a few tweaks left to do, it's performing quite well.
Unbuffed, without pre-potting and movement;





Still working on pushing up Vampiric Touch's up-time a little bit higher, as well as Empowered Shadows. Should be fun seeing how it goes.
The Advanced profile is my next "goal", getting it as good as it can be. Debuff up-times will probably not be as good with it, though.

Just remember that these numbers are after the 10s inactive combat-period and after dots ticking off, so it's ~1 - 3k DPS less than what you'll normally experience.

----------


## wooloveshacks

> @Ninjaderp: Most ranged classes with the exception of Fire Mages and Demonology Warlocks do just about equal or within 1k DPS of each other on single-target fights, so that's not always true. :P
> 
> I've managed to do some coding this expansion's final re-write of our Shadow profile, Standard profile re-written as of now with a few tweaks left to do, it's performing quite well.
> Unbuffed, without pre-potting and movement;
> 
> Still working on pushing up Vampiric Touch's up-time a little bit higher, as well as Empowered Shadows. Should be fun seeing how it goes.
> The Advanced profile is my next "goal", getting it as good as it can be. Debuff up-times will probably not be as good with it, though.
> 
> Just remember that these numbers are after the 10s inactive combat-period and after dots ticking off, so it's ~1 - 3k DPS less than what you'll normally experience.


Really looking forward to this! I love using your s.priest and am very excited about the update!

----------


## Ninjaderp

@Mentally yeah, its just that I've read that alot while looking up Boomkin-forums and vice-versa. I still dont got any setbonus and pretty crappy trinkets, so it can allways improve ^^ 

And about the priest-update, is it ready for download via PQR? Love your work girl!

Edit: Got it now, but Im fishing to lvl my cooking atm ^^

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Ah, no! It's not yet released. The update on the SVN was to fix the automatic buffing component I wrote and destroyed. :P This update should come within the next few hours, or tomorrow morning, if time allows it.

Will try and get the Advanced profile ready before Wednesday, but, I make no promises as the entire rotation likes to play games with me.  :Frown:

----------


## Clotic

> What all the thing u can take there what do they do?
> Attachment 7937


again what do it mean the other stuff:d

----------


## Ninjaderp

Aha! So the changes in the version I updated to is no automatic buffing (wont be a problem doing manually really) and no more Dispersion on LeftShiftkeydown? 
I have yet to gotten any t13-pieces to be able to try out the advanced rotation, but when I do get that. When would you recommend it? So I know when to use it, for example how would you go on:

Warmaster Blackhorn, alot of dots to be put up (I would guess dot the shit out of everything and when phase2 starts and goriona is away switch to Advanced Profile with t13gear)
Ultraxion: Singletarget fight, no adds to dot up or anything. (only Advanced? or switch between the two for dot-uptime?)

----------


## Kinky

> again what do it mean the other stuff:d


I don't understand the question? :s

@Ninjaderp: No.  :Smile:  I fixed the auto-buffing. Everything should be working as intended. As for the advanced profile.. I'd recommend using it on fights like Hagara, Ultraxion and Heroic: Warlord Zon'ozz (mainly because of the stacking damage increase). Both profiles are within 1k DPS of each other, nonetheless some might actually experience a drop in DPS using the advanced profile as it really depends on available buffs in your raid setting. But that's the only fights where it's really viable in Dragon Soul. On Heroic Spine of Deathwing, you might want to enable it right before a Hideous Amalgamation explodes to reveal a tendon as it automatically targets and fires off faster than most people can react to it. Then when you kill it/plate goes back on, you disable and mind flay the shit out of the new Amalgamation (along with SWP being put up on it and another target.)

Spine of Deathwing is a fun, but annoying fight for Shadow Priests. :P Especially with my guild who doesn't really do Dragon Soul with the nerf-buffs. :x

----------


## Ninjaderp

isidorzzon, svensk? dom andra grejorna är till så du kan använda det till mining herbing, archaeology etc, har jag läst iaf. inte testat det själv dock.

----------


## scatterer

Looking for some Disc/Holy Priest Profiles.... Any suggestions? Found only sheurons

----------


## Clotic

> isidorzzon, svensk? dom andra grejorna är till så du kan använda det till mining herbing, archaeology etc, har jag läst iaf. inte testat det själv dock.


ok. Någon borde fix topic på va dom gör>_<

----------


## Ninjaderp

Jo man kan ju tycka det. 

Scatterer check mentally/bu_ba team nova's profiles, they got priest support

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey guys, I love this program, I have used it a while now. I am having so much trouble finding a working SUB profile for rogues, every profile I use my rogue just will not exhaust energy, he instead just auto attacks. If anybody has a working, high dps profile that they use, could you please point me into that direction, I have been searching forever.


Make sure you have a dagger in the main hand.

----------


## averykey

I have a problem with my rotation, Whenever I switch rotations by pressing left shift it hard cast exorcism twice.
I have looked at my exorcism spells and nothing seems to stand out.

-Rotation Switch-




> if not leftShiftDown then leftShiftDown = 0 end
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - leftShiftDown > 0.3 then
> leftShiftDown = GetTime()
> if AOEenabled then 
> AOEenabled = false 
> --PQR_WriteToChat("Rotation mode: \124cFFD4D4D4Single target")
> PQR_SwapRotation("Ret Single (AveryRet)")
> else 
> AOEenabled = true 
> ...


-exorcism art of war out of range-



> local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8713
> local csName = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> 
> --if CS is out of range then return true.
> if IsSpellInRange(csName, "target") == 0 and artOfWar ~= nil then
> return true
> end


-exorcism art of war-



> local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8713
> 
> if artOfWar ~= nil then
> return true
> end


-exorcism art of war if cs >1.5



> local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8713
> local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
> 
> if artOfWar ~= nil and crusaderStrikeCD >= 1.5 then
> return true
> end


Seal of Right/Seal of Truth



> local sealTruth = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",31801)
> local sealRight = PQR_UnitBuffID("player",20154)
> 
> if AOEenabled
> and sealRight == nil then
> CastSpellByID(20154, "player")
> return true 
> end
> 
> ...



Would this work ok?




> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
> local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
> local crusaderStrikeCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
> local judgementCD = GetSpellCooldown(20271)
> 
> if inquisition ~= nil then
> inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
> end
> ...

----------


## [Blinded]

> Make sure you have a dagger in the main hand.


Deadpanstiffy's profile is nice or try out mine  :Wink: 

edit : wrong quote

----------


## scatterer

Nova's version is for shadow priest

----------


## tigole1

have anyone attempted to try to tank dragon soul with mentally's(Nova) blood deathknight profile? im interested in tanking but unsure .

----------


## Ninjaderp

Learn how it works, then try it out in Heroics and LFR. Most tanking-profiles got rotation automated but CD's left for manual use.

----------


## sheuron

you talk as if there were turning back, as simple as activate the profile 10 minutes and disable it if you dont like how it works

----------


## misterneko

@sheuron Hi sheuron, when can we see any improvments to Fire Mage PVE profile?

I think the priority of Combustion it's not right... Combustion Helper shows a lot of damage missing. Other thing... when proc Impact, i need to make a macro to /stopcasting and casting it normally.

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal tech i confirmed that left shift for meta/pot/soulburn/felstorm does not work for demo profile everythign looks good.


sorry for the delay. are you holding shift down? or just pressing it. cause you need to hold it. also like i said im going to update it and that will be that until mists.

----------


## cukiemunster

> l
> 
> if Rip == nil then
> return false
> end
> 
> put it at the top so it will look at the code and notice rip is not on the target then return false.


I noticed some coding had "else" written into them. Should I add this in, to make it look like this?


```
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")


if Rip == nil then
return false
end
else
if SavageRoar then
	local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
	
	
	if SavageRoarFinishTime < 2 then
		return true
	end
	
	if Rip then	
		local  ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
		if playerCP == 5 and ripFinishTime < 12 then
			if SavageRoarFinishTime < 6 and SavageRoarFinishTime < ripFinishTime then
				return true
			end
		end
	end
	return false
else
	if  playerCP > 0 then
		return true
	end
end
```

EDIT: One more question lol. How can I add into this to NOT SR if Rip has less than 6 seconds left? I have noticed quite a few times that Rip will have 2-3 seconds left, and SR will cast, and cause a 3-6 seconds lapse in Rip uptime before I get 5 CP for the reapply, and that shit adds up over a fight.

----------


## fluxflux

i found some issue on the beta shadow prist profile from the Team Nova

i was testing in Pandaria with the new rotation and the rotation stucks with Mind flay, the issue iss if im stand still mindflay is not casting if i´m a little bit move left right it wont cast mindflay its very strange  :Smile:  i have testet wirh a simple code again 


> local target = UnitExists("target")
> 
> if target == nil or PQR_IsMoving(1) or IsSpellInRange("Mind Flay", "target") ~= 1 then return false else
> return true
> end


but the same maybe Mind flay is broken @ the beta? :confused:

----------


## Lexi777

Shuerons PvP fire mage profile > all?

----------


## supermann

> Shuerons PvP fire mage profile > all?


its the only PvP Fire profile - and its good

----------


## Marvalus

Does someone have a PVE Disc Profile? I only found a PVP Profile yet.

----------


## Raakz

> i found some issue on the beta shadow prist profile from the Team Nova
> 
> i was testing in Pandaria with the new rotation and the rotation stucks with Mind flay, the issue iss if im stand still mindflay is not casting if i´m a little bit move left right it wont cast mindflay its very strange  i have testet wirh a simple code again 
> 
> but the same maybe Mind flay is broken @ the beta? :confused:


i have the same problem i´m using pqr 2.16 and newest Nova [Shadow BETA]_PRIEST profile + Data File

----------


## Sckauter

i need help to find some profiles, im looking for 3 profiles for Feral Druid PVP, Rogue Sub PVP and Shadow Priest PVP. Someone can help me? Please

Hugs

edit: for Rogue Sub PVP im using xrn profile, but on a dummy lvl85 with ilvl387(pvp gear ruthless) im doing 11k dps is bad 
what im doing wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sckauter, you cant rely on a dummy to get the best result for testing. I advise you to test it in battlegrounds&arenas where it's supposed to be used. If its dummy-dps you are after then I would think a PVE-profile would give you higher DPS. And if the DPS by the Xrn-profile is bad, look in the rotation-editor and see if you can find anything that could be improved and then write it here so devs can see the information.

----------


## [Blinded]

> i need help to find some profiles, im looking for 3 profiles for Feral Druid PVP, Rogue Sub PVP and Shadow Priest PVP. Someone can help me? Please
> 
> Hugs
> 
> edit: for Rogue Sub PVP im using xrn profile, but on a dummy lvl85 with ilvl387(pvp gear ruthless) im doing 11k dps is bad 
> what im doing wrong?


Backstab will burn your energy on a dummy. So don't expect much from a sub rogue on a dummy

----------


## averykey

> I noticed some coding had "else" written into them. Should I add this in, to make it look like this?
> 
> 
> ```
> local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
> local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
> local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> 
> 
> ...






```
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")

-- Get time left on debuffs
if SavageRoar then
local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
end

if Rip then	
local  ripFinishTime = ripEndTime - GetTime()
end

-- If Rip is off return false
if Rip == nil then
return false

-- If Rip finish time is < 6 seconds then return false
else if RipFinishTime < 6 then
return false

-- If Savage Roar ends in 2 seconds return true
else if SavageRoarFinishTime < 2 then
return true

-- If 5 combat points and Rip falls off in less than 12 seconds then
-- If Savage roar ends in less than 6 and Savage roar finish time is less than Rip finish time then return true
else if playerCP == 5 and ripFinishTime < 12 then
if SavageRoarFinishTime < 6 and SavageRoarFinishTime < ripFinishTime then
return true

-- if combat points are greater than 0 return true
else if  playerCP > 0 then
return true
                    end
                end
            end
        end
    end
end
```

You might need to prioritize them and move them around, so I spaced them out.

I think the way lua works is if it finds a true statement it ignores the rest.
Example:

If 3 > 4 then
return false
end

--skipped because first is true
if 3 < 4 then
return true
end


Am I right on this? Can someone who has knowledge of lua tell me.

----------


## scatterer

> Does someone have a PVE Disc Profile? I only found a PVP Profile yet.


I do have the same problem. But try sheuron's profile for Holypriest, i don't use the same build, but it works.

----------


## averykey

I am pretty sure disc is complete crap, go holy.

I am fixing up my ret rotation, and I need a way to check what type of mob it is ; Human or Undead etc..
I want a custom exorcism to only cast when the enemy is undead, Since it has better scaling than hammer of wrath for undead.

Something like

if artOfWar ~= nil and targetIsUndead then
return true
end

Is there a way to do this?

----------


## Noelpqr

> I am pretty sure disc is complete crap, go holy.
> 
> I am fixing up my ret rotation, and I need a way to check what type of mob it is ; Human or Undead etc..
> I want a custom exorcism to only cast when the enemy is undead, Since it has better scaling than hammer of wrath for undead.
> 
> Something like
> 
> if artOfWar ~= nil and targetIsUndead then
> return true
> ...


Disc is not crap at all,heck I dont know how to play AA and even though I made a profile base on sheuron's profile and even with the wrong rotation it is doing good.
heck i even was doing better healing then a lot of healers who are better gearing then me

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I am pretty sure disc is complete crap, go holy.
> 
> I am fixing up my ret rotation, and I need a way to check what type of mob it is ; Human or Undead etc..
> I want a custom exorcism to only cast when the enemy is undead, Since it has better scaling than hammer of wrath for undead.
> 
> Something like
> 
> if artOfWar ~= nil and targetIsUndead then
> return true
> ...


UnitCreatureType("target")

----------


## averykey

> UnitCreatureType("target")



UnitCreatureType("undead")??

----------


## Lexi777

Disc isnt compelte crap for PvE lol, dont expect to top the meter though. As or the guy talking about doing bad Deeps on a dummy with the Sub pvp profile.... zzz ??????

Purpose of a rogue in pvp isnt to bring damage to the table, its control. Yeah rogues can do dirty dps when they need to but your not gonna be sitting behind your target in arena just backstabbing for 10 minutes. And thanks for your reply about the fire mage pvp profile, i picked it up and its pretty beastly.

----------


## Noelpqr

```
Unit(members[i].Unit) == "TANK" and UnitThreatSituation(members[i].Unit) == 3
```

using that condition is always pause my rotation is there a reason for that?
I was going mad trying to create an ability to cast PWS on the tank who has an aggro till i found that using that condition broke it

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> UnitCreatureType("undead")??


UnitCreatureType("target")=="Undead"

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron Hi sheuron, when can we see any improvments to Fire Mage PVE profile?
> 
> I think the priority of Combustion it's not right... Combustion Helper shows a lot of damage missing. Other thing... when proc Impact, i need to make a macro to /stopcasting and casting it normally.


No more profile updates till pandaria ( incase PQR works in expansion  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## misterneko

> No more profile updates till pandaria ( incase PQR works in expansion  )


 :Frown:  how sad...

----------


## Kinky

I am not sure what you guys are doing wrong with my BETA shadow profile.
I'm literally in the beta now, on a dummy, and it's executing as intended without any of the hiccups you guys are mentioning.

Are you beta people ABSOLUTELY sure that you copied:
/Profiles/Data/PQR_idTip_core.lua
/Profiles/Data/PQR_Nova_Data.lua

and

/Profiles/BETA/Nova [Shadow BETA]_PRIEST_Abilities.xml
/Profiles/BETA/Nova [Shadow BETA]_PRIEST_Rotations.xml

To the Data and Priest folder respectively? Keep in mind that PQR_Nova_Beta_Data.lua is not really used anymore.

I have absolutely no idea what you're doing wrong, to be honest.

----------


## Apsalaar

@Mentally

I get a flawless rotation if I remove Shadow Word: Death from it. If I use SW: D I get these lua errors ingame(not sure if this helps):

Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:14: Division by zero
Time: 06/12/12 13:09:17
Count: 1059
Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:14: in function `Nova_UnitInfo'
[string "local PQ_SWD = PQ_SWD ..."]:29: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## averykey

> local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 62071)
> local Rip, _, _, _, _, _, ripEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
> local playerCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
> 
> -- Get time left on debuffs
> if SavageRoar then
> local SavageRoarFinishTime = SavageRoarEndTime - GetTime()
> end
> 
> ...


try this. I think it will work

----------


## Kinky

@Apsalaar: Yeah. I know about the error. It's because the Raider's Training Dummy on the beta have 1 HP, and it causing a "Division by zero" error.
Simply open the *Shadow Word: Death* skill in the beta profile, then comment out or remove the last line there:


```
if Nova_UnitInfo("target") <= 20 then return true end
```

It should work as intended on regular mobs though!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nah we all know that WoW is all about dummys!  :Wink:

----------


## averykey

Hey I am trying to change it where consecration does not cast if fighting ultraxion,

Is this right?



> local playerMana = UnitPower("player")
> local isMoving = PQR_IsMoving(1)
> 
> -- if target is ultraxion then return false
> if UnitName("target") == "Ultraxion" then
> return false
> end
> 
> -- If not moving and mana is greater than 16k return true.
> ...

----------


## Sheepmoon

Where can I find the latest live spriest profile from Mentally and the MoP beta profiles? I looked at the link in her signature but the latest profiles are from over 2 months ago.

----------


## Raakz

> I am not sure what you guys are doing wrong with my BETA shadow profile.
> I'm literally in the beta now, on a dummy, and it's executing as intended without any of the hiccups you guys are mentioning.
> 
> Are you beta people ABSOLUTELY sure that you copied:
> /Profiles/Data/PQR_idTip_core.lua
> /Profiles/Data/PQR_Nova_Data.lua
> 
> and
> 
> ...


PQR_Nova_Beta_Data.lua i have deletet and all the other i have the same

Mentally can you pls the complete beta shadow priest pack upload+ data files to a file hoster? i will test this without svn update ? Pls? i will test with clean instalation frpm pqr

----------


## Anotherfox

```
-- Kohcrum Stomp
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109033) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 2.0
then RunMacroText("/cast Divine Protection") end
```

Would that work for Kohcrum Stomp mitigation?

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Doesnt Diving Protection only shield you from magic damage?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ^ Doesnt Diving Protection only shield you from magic damage?


If glyphed.




> ```
> -- Kohcrum Stomp
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109033) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 2.0
> then RunMacroText("/cast Divine Protection") end
> ```
> 
> Would that work for Kohcrum Stomp mitigation?


In the Spell ID use the ID for Divine Protection. This is for your target only, if you click to heal or etc, use boss1 or boss2 respectively. 


```
local CastName=UnitCastingInfo("target")
if CastName and CastName=="Stomp" then
	return true
end
```

----------


## firepong

> Where can I find the latest live spriest profile from Mentally and the MoP beta profiles? I looked at the link in her signature but the latest profiles are from over 2 months ago.


Profile Links:
Abilities: http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode..._Abilities.xml
Rotations: http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode..._Rotations.xml
Data File: http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode..._Nova_Data.lua

Right Click link's and click "Save File to Location" or "Save Link As..." or whatever your browser uses to save a file on right click. Put Abilities and Rotations in Priest Folder and Data File obviously in Data Folder.

----------


## Anotherfox

> ^ Doesnt Diving Protection only shield you from magic damage?


Was just using it as an example. The run macro should allow any spell to be cast without a problem.

----------


## Anotherfox

> In the Spell ID use the ID for Divine Protection. This is for your target only, if you click to heal or etc, use boss1 or boss2 respectively.


Spell ID (109033) is Kohcrum's Stomp (10H).
Trying to add it to Special Occasions in the abilities editor. I'm not on Morchok, I'm on his Kohcrum which mirrors Morchoks attacks a bit after the normal cast.

The 'CastName' would pop it for both Morchok and Kohcrum (thus loosing the cooldown due to early activation).

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Spell ID (109033) is Kohcrum's Stomp (10H).
> Trying to add it to Special Occasions in the abilities editor. I'm not on Morchok, I'm on his Kohcrum which mirrors Morchoks attacks a bit after the normal cast.
> 
> The 'CastName' would pop it for both Morchok and Kohcrum (thus loosing the cooldown due to early activation).


Why would you target Morchok if you are on Kohcrum?

I use the exact code for my rogue and do swap sides occasionally with no hiccups.

----------


## Anotherfox

> Why would you target Morchok if you are on Kohcrum?
> 
> I use the exact code for my rogue and do swap sides occasionally with no hiccups.


I've probably explained myself very badly.... I sometimes do HC Morchok on my Rogue (but sometimes other classes if needed). I was looking to write some code that would work on any characters that I could stick in the special events on the Abilities. For Paladin I was thinking Bubble (I'm not great on my paladin I admit), feint on my rogue or Iceblock on mage etc.

I thought the code would do any class all I would have to do is change the damage mitigation spell in the runMacro.

So rogue for example would be:



```
-- Kohcrum Stomp
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109033) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 2.0
then RunMacroText("/cast Feint") end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I've probably explained myself very badly.... I sometimes do HC Morchok on my Rogue (but sometimes other classes if needed). I was looking to write some code that would work on any characters that I could stick in the special events on the Abilities. For Paladin I was thinking Bubble (I'm not great on my paladin I admit), feint on my rogue or Iceblock on mage etc.
> 
> I thought the code would do any class all I would have to do is change the damage mitigation spell in the runMacro.
> 
> So rogue for example would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
local CastName=UnitCastingInfo("target")
if CastName and CastName=="Stomp" then
	RunMacroText("/cast Feint") 
end
```

----------


## Anotherfox

> ```
> local CastName=UnitCastingInfo("target")
> if CastName and CastName=="Stomp" then
> 	RunMacroText("/cast Feint") 
> end
> ```


Cheers. You're a star! +5 Rep'd

----------


## Ninjaderp

@Imdasandman: Haha, after a pug tonight a DK with better progress than me and higher ilvl (well only 1ilvl more but still) asked me to join him in a group by the dummys and race dps with him. He said he had problems doing my numbers when he dps. So we raced first without cds, where we started out close, but as time went by my dps raised up to 28k and his was on 22k. Then we did one more race but with CDs and trinkets, that ended up with 32k for me and 25k for him. Iam 398ilvl myself as you can see here. 

First I was happy cause of the awesome profile, but then a little sad I couldnt help this guy improve his DK other than compare recount-sessions. Great work nonetheless, and please dont stop working on DK-profiles ^^

----------


## Frankzzz

justimagine how big the Emperor's chess board must have been.

----------


## vick7atl7

how do i fix the PQR._NOVA_DATA.lua error

----------


## rovillien

> how do i fix the PQR._NOVA_DATA.lua error


uhm i think you forgot to put the data file in the data folder?

----------


## Kinky

Uh.. yeah, a lot of people have been asking about this lately.. It's not really that hard to understand.
Download this file. It has the full file structure already created so all you need to do is extract it into your PQR folder.

If some people still can't get it to work, then I can't help you. Try updating your PQR.

----------


## Gabbz

Hello All!

Been away some from Wow doing Diablo etc.
Im just wondering if there is a Mage/Feral Profile for MoP somewhere? Or else i will start doing them myself but i dont want to invent the wheel if its already done  :Smile: 
Maybe would be a good thing to start having a MoP thread of PQR where we just post scripts regarding that. I know MoP is prolly a couple of weeks away but tbh its no point updating profile for Cataclysm cause its done and dusted.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Gabbz welcome back! Been using your Kittybear-profile for Heroic Dragon Soul with alot success, good to have you back in the community again ^^

----------


## Lois306

Thanks, where did you find this or hear this from?

----------


## Kinky

Welcome back, Gabbz!

I actually started making a MoP Fire Mage profile yesterday, along with a raiding profile. (Among other things, I used your ignite event loader!)
Just have a few things left on my Shadow Priest profile before I can fully devote myself to DK's and Mage.

----------


## n1bl3r

@Mentally Love ya!
Can't wait to try out the MoP Mage and DK rotation's.

+rep

----------


## yourson

New beta is up, 15762. Any chance for offsets?

----------


## averykey

> New beta is up, 15762. Any chance for offsets?


Xelper gets the offsets out every time as soon as he can, there is no point in asking if he can do the offsets when he is already on the job.

Seen people asking for 50 pages, its getting really annoying.

----------


## Meatglue

> You, I gotta say, is the first person to ever say my Boomkin profile performs reasonably well. Everyone else that's used it says it performs lack-luster but won't give any feedback on why or what to change on it.


PvP abiities like root/beam, barkskin/bear form on low hp, stealth when not in combat and not on mount after buffing, and a hotkey for tranq.

----------


## xLegendx

> Welcome back, Gabbz!
> 
> I actually started making a MoP Fire Mage profile yesterday, along with a raiding profile. (Among other things, I used your ignite event loader!)
> Just have a few things left on my Shadow Priest profile before I can fully devote myself to DK's and Mage.


Out of curiosity, are you doing a Fire Mage profile for retail as well?

----------


## Kinky

@xLegendx: Yes. At the moment it works on both retail/beta.
I have horrible gear (380) and pull just under 30k on a Raider's Training Dummy. Very basic at the moment, until I've finished Shadow Priest.  :Smile:

----------


## yourson

> Xelper gets the offsets out every time as soon as he can, there is no point in asking if he can do the offsets when he is already on the job.
> 
> Seen people asking for 50 pages, its getting really annoying.


It was more towards notification that new beta is out... But you are right, it may be seen as annoying.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Welcome back, Gabbz!
> 
> I actually started making a MoP Fire Mage profile yesterday, along with a raiding profile. (Among other things, I used your ignite event loader!)
> Just have a few things left on my Shadow Priest profile before I can fully devote myself to DK's and Mage.


I can't wait to see your DK profiles, your shadow priest profile is amazing!! Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## Whatsmyname

> I actually started making a MoP Fire Mage profile yesterday, along with a raiding profile. (Among other things, I used your ignite event loader!)
> Just have a few things left on my Shadow Priest profile before I can fully devote myself to DK's and Mage.


Can't wait.  :Smile: 
Which talent tree do you suggest for your Shadow PvE standard rotation profile?

Edit: Does someone know a good shadow priest leveling rotation for 1-85?

----------


## Kinky

@Whatsmyname: Most talents are actually up to you, utility talents. Unless an encounter strictly requires controlled bursts or have a soft-enrage I'd suggest taking *From Darkness, Comes Light*, *Divine Insight* and again, the level 90 talents are very encounter independent. (Halo is looking really good so far.) This is what I'm running around in at level 90 for the moment: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## Whatsmyname

> @Whatsmyname: Most talents are actually up to you, utility talents. Unless an encounter strictly requires controlled bursts or have a soft-enrage I'd suggest taking *From Darkness, Comes Light*, *Divine Insight* and again, the level 90 talents are very encounter independent. (Halo is looking really good so far.) This is what I'm running around in at level 90 for the moment: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


Ok, thanks for the info.
I'm currently still leveling my priest (level 16). Do you also have a good talent tree for level 85?  :Smile: 

Also looking for a shadow leveling rotation.

----------


## Marvalus

Giev Disc Profile plZ!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Giev Disc Profile plZ!


You could at least try and list what features you want in it, making it alot easier for profile-makers. 

"GIEF ******" isnt great motivation at all, for anyone.

----------


## xLegendx

> @xLegendx: Yes. At the moment it works on both retail/beta.
> I have horrible gear (380) and pull just under 30k on a Raider's Training Dummy. Very basic at the moment, until I've finished Shadow Priest.


Ah, I see!
Can't wait to see you release it (or is it already released?)
Haha, love your profiles and appreciate the reply.

----------


## Whatsmyname

Anyone with a shadow leveling rotation? I'm currently level 16. 

Tried using this one, but he stops casting after putting Shadow Word:Pain on the target and Mind Blast.

----------


## Lexi777

Disc profile for PvE or PvP? If PvP, try Cokx profile. I'm using it at 2100 arenas, working great i just wish Cokx would come back =(

----------


## xLegendx

> Disc profile for PvE or PvP? If PvP, try Cokx profile. I'm using it at 2100 arenas, working great i just wish Cokx would come back =(


Can't find his Disc PvP profile :|
Can you upload or link it please?

Is this the latest one?
http://www.mediafire.com/?hqjb7qvjoztgc7u

----------


## Schattengest

Hi Mentally, I Having serious issues with mana using your standart Shadow Priest Rotation, Is it only me or is it normal?

Whatever, if someone too have this kind of problems, a simple solution is to use Shadow World Death on Cooldown having the Masochist Talent, you will get 10% of your mana back every use. It's better when u have at least 2 tier 13 itens, to mitigate the damage u take as feedback to use sw:d, but i think it would work even without it.

----------


## Zswizzy

Are there any good pvp profiles for going against ranged classes
i tried going against some people with nova's profile and It just didnt work very well.

----------


## Cahonez

Chances of a Brewmaster Monk rotation on the horizon anyone?

----------


## Fochur

Hello, can we please continue to help who? I am looking for my warrior a tank rotation. Would appreciate a link.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hello, can we please continue to help who? I am looking for my warrior a tank rotation. Would appreciate a link.
> Thank you in advance


Sheuron has a working Protwarrior-profile. Try use the search-function next time.

----------


## Kinky

@Schattengest: It solely depends on your gear level, actually. The rotation hasn't changed much since Cataclysm launched. Between Archangel, Shadowfiend and using SW: D when you reach 10% mana or less, you really shouldn't be reaching down to a point where you can't cast any spells at all. If you do however, simply increasing the 10 value:


```
select(3,Nova_UnitInfo("player")) < 10
```

 found twice in the SW: D ability to any percentage of mana you would like it to fire automatically at. (This used to be around 50% before, iirc.)

----------


## Kaolla

To all my wonderful users and testers: for the foreseeable future, I'm probably out of the picture. I spend 10 hours a day monitoring servers and writing scripts at work, and the last thing I want to do when I get home is look at LUA. 

I'll probably be back when MoP drops, but I can't make any promises. I'm really pleased with how the DK community has pulled together and produced some phenomenal profiles, but I don't think I can contribute in a meaningful manner anymore.

Best of luck, friends! Feel free to PM me if you have something I might be able to help with. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

I understand why you would be sick at coding after 10 hours of it at work, but your work here has been really appreciated! I hope you come back for MoP, a cutting edge Boomkin-profile would be awesome. But godspeed to you m8!

----------


## sophiacrazy

is this progarm undeteched

----------


## xLegendx

> is this progarm undeteched


Yes..... (Filler)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hello all, using xrnPQRProfiles priest profile..xrnHoly for my priest and for some reason it spams a lot, saying spell not ready yet and another action in progress!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah thats because its spamming the abilities, nothing unusual there just working as intended.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is there any holy priest PvE raiding profiles?

----------


## Boppalopigus

I would agree that a disc raiding profile would be a great addition to this program, but the nature of disc healing is proactive, not reactive. This sort of this is a little more difficult to code.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I meant holy pve raid not disc

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> To all my wonderful users and testers: for the foreseeable future, I'm probably out of the picture. I spend 10 hours a day monitoring servers and writing scripts at work, and the last thing I want to do when I get home is look at LUA. 
> 
> I'll probably be back when MoP drops, but I can't make any promises. I'm really pleased with how the DK community has pulled together and produced some phenomenal profiles, but I don't think I can contribute in a meaningful manner anymore.
> 
> Best of luck, friends! Feel free to PM me if you have something I might be able to help with. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Noooooooooooo! You shall be missed! Congratz on becoming a "Contributor" by the way, well earned. Any chance of you uploading that Frost PvP profile you said you were working on. I know you said you messed it up and didnt have time to fix it but maybe another member could have a look and get it working.  :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## Lexi777

Yes, there are Holy PvE profiles, try searching the thread or check out the Wiki where all the profiles are in one spot.

----------


## SilverRider

why no restoration shaman pvp profile yet? i tried using a pve one in pvp but the only problems are it uses chain heal, which you dont need in pvp and it keeps water shield on myself when im getting trained and i try switch earthshield on myself, it just keeps switching to water shield.

----------


## Lexi777

> why no restoration shaman pvp profile yet? i tried using a pve one in pvp but the only problems are it uses chain heal, which you dont need in pvp and it keeps water shield on myself when im getting trained and i try switch earthshield on myself, it just keeps switching to water shield.


Yeah I've been hoping one woulda been made by now too, if anyone could make one but needs ideas let me know, rShammy is my main at 2k arenas and 2200 RBGs so i could probably help with a decent rotation (Or certain spells to use and when)

----------


## xLegendx

> Yes, there are Holy PvE profiles, try searching the thread or check out the Wiki where all the profiles are in one spot.


The Wiki is not kept up to date. I suggest searching the thread.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Yeah this thread or the one with like 700 pages? hah

----------


## Ninjaderp

I'd suggest both, dont be lazy you'll find what you're looking for there.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Lazy? who the hell wants to look through 700 pages!! btw search never seems to find what I'm looking for!

----------


## abndrew82

Anybody else having issues with Shaman healing recently.

I have been using Sheuron resto shaman for awhile, also have Onya both worked great.

But recently they seem to be hanging up, not casting the heals, seems only willing to cast certain ones, such as it doesnt cast chain heal at all. Has made it quite hard to really use.

I have tried using an older version of PQR and the current and nothing seems to really get them functioning.

If needed will see if I can get like a dubug log or something to see if its erroring. Not sure if its something in PQR or what

----------


## Kaolla

> Noooooooooooo! You shall be missed! Congratz on becoming a "Contributor" by the way, well earned. Any chance of you uploading that Frost PvP profile you said you were working on. I know you said you messed it up and didnt have time to fix it but maybe another member could have a look and get it working.  Thanks


I'd really hoped to have fixed it by now, but unfortunately all of my stuff from college is currently in a storage locker in Los Angeles, including my gaming rig.  :Frown:  The soonest I'll be back in LA is late July, and by then I have no idea if it will even be relevant anymore. I'd absolutely have thrown it somebody's way by now if I had access to it.

When I get my stuff out of storage, if the profile works as expected and Mentally/Imdasandman/Bubba/the rest of the awesome community haven't produced something stunning (arguably, they already have, but I digress) I promise I'll release it. If it's still not in working order, however, I'll probably abandon it and put my efforts towards Mists of Pandaria.instead. Testing became more difficult after my arena teammates shelved WoW until the expansion, so the blank slate of MoP offers more room to play.

I apologize about the Frost DK profile, however. And the promised tweaks to Unholy. You guys have been amazingly patient and insightful  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

For some reason I can't find a good blood (DeathKnight) tank profile.. they just don't seem to work that great and I've tried tons.. seems like I still have to hit a lot of other abilitys myself!  :Frown:

----------


## Lexi777

Instead of wasting life going through all 700 pages, you know you could always click the cute feature we have called "Search Thread" like i said to use. Not actually search through the thread.

----------


## frII

Bu_ba
Are u plannig to fix disarm in Test?
Also would be greate if u could add Sunder Armor.

----------


## xLegendx

> Is there any holy priest PvE raiding profiles?


I'm not a dick so, I'll help you out...




> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Mage* PVE(Fire,Arcane) PVP(Fire,Frost)
> *Priest* PVE(Holy), PVP(Discipline)
> 
> *Hunter* PVE(MM, Survival)
> *Warrior* PVE(Protection, Fury)
> 
> *Rogue* PVE(Combat), PVP(Subtlely)
> *Death Knight* PVP(Frost)
> ...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Lazy? who the hell wants to look through 700 pages!! btw search never seems to find what I'm looking for!


Then u better learn to search correctly, since I've got no problem finding profiles that way.

----------


## Xelper

Just put the offsets for the latest MOP beta on the updater.

----------


## Boppalopigus

Hey Xelper, quick question with your ret profile. Are you going to include setups for the different talent choices, most specifically the tier of talents unlocked at lvl 75 (Divine Purpose, Sanctified Wrath, Holy Avenger) or are you going to just go with whatever is decidedly the top dps talent?

----------


## vorn10

Any Beta profiles for hunter except from @Imdasandmandeathknight ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba
> Are u plannig to fix disarm in Test?
> Also would be greate if u could add Sunder Armor.


What is currently wrong with disarm again? Been having fun fighting the drop rate and losing in d3 to be keeping up to date on my profiles outside of pally. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xelper

> Hey Xelper, quick question with your ret profile. Are you going to include setups for the different talent choices, most specifically the tier of talents unlocked at lvl 75 (Divine Purpose, Sanctified Wrath, Holy Avenger) or are you going to just go with whatever is decidedly the top dps talent?


Really depends on how much they alter the rotations, and how good they are. If one is by far the best in all situations I will just do one for that, if two are really good and can be useful for different fights ill go with two.

----------


## ace99ro

i am using Crystals SV hunter rotation and i get this random error from time to time 

Message: [string "--Player Info ..."]:149: attempt to compare string with number
Time: 06/18/12 03:15:49
Count: 25
Stack: [string "--Player Info ..."]:149: in function `HaveDebuff'
[string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: UnitID = "target"
SpellID = <table> {
1 = 53301
}
TimeLeft = "PLAYER"
Filter = nil
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 1
(for step) = 1
i = 1
spell = "Explosive Shot"
rank = ""
debuff = 35122.709
(*temporary) = 0.1140000000014
(*temporary) = 35122.595
(*temporary) = ""
(*temporary) = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Hunter_ExplosiveShot"
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare string with number"

i tought it had something to do with the Explosive Shot ability or the Lock and Load proc , checked that and everything is fine , any ideeas ?

----------


## Taran32

I've checked through Nova Profiles and a few others, *but are there any complete Boomkin PvP profiles out there?*  I could have sworn one of the bigger coders was working on one at some point, but I've never seen a link. Would be very interested if it existed.

----------


## crystal_tech

> i am using Crystals SV hunter rotation and i get this random error from time to time 
> 
> Message: [string "--Player Info ..."]:149: attempt to compare string with number
> Time: 06/18/12 03:15:49
> Count: 25
> Stack: [string "--Player Info ..."]:149: in function `HaveDebuff'
> [string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."]:13: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


its a random thing that i've seen. I believe it happens when the game client is slower than pqr. it will throw the error but the rotation will work as intended. However, I'll look into this issue this week.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Xelper do you have a PvE Holy Priest profile? currently using sheuron's.. just want to try a few out  :Smile:  also

also Sheuron which Priest profile is newer.. the one in Sheuron PQR Profiles Pack's or this one xeronpriest100911PQRProfiles?

Also where can I find Cokx Arena/PvP Disc Priest profile? I tried searching forums but can't find it  :Frown:

----------


## SilverRider

Hello all. I'm looking for a sub pvp rogue profile to be made thats duel/Arena viable.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hello all. I'm looking for a sub pvp rogue profile to be made thats duel/Arena viable.


Hi, you could either search this thread with the in-thread searchfunction or search the older PQR-thread. I think Blinded did a Sub-pvpprofile

----------


## lolomo2003

> Hello all. I'm looking for a sub pvp rogue profile to be made thats duel/Arena viable.


Well you can try *Blinded Profile* or a *Modified SubPVP Profile* (based also on Blinded profile) made only for arena so you can't use this one in BG

P.S Also for all lazy ones to search, I uploaded all my *PQR Profile Collection* with all classes and specs (well most of them), some are working great some not. I can provide info for very good working profile only for Rogue (Combat/SubPvP), Druid (Feral[Bear/Cat]/Resto) and Shaman (Resto)

----------


## Kinky

Righty! I just want to apologize that I haven't been "active" in the past few days, I got sick so I've been spending some time with my parents rather than being on my own, and they don't have internet.

My final Priest re-write and release for MoP is almost done! The only thing I want to do before releasing it is double-checking my Unit GUID's so they don't break any of the profiles.
Got some very good surprises for everyone using the Priest profiles.  :Smile: 

Also got a few surprises for other classes/specs coming up very soon!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yaay mentally, thats good to hear! Im happy both you and Bu_Ba is so active finetuning your work and being available for questions/input. Gotta spread around rep before I can give you but <3 

And @lolomo2003 : Thanks alot for the profile-pack! I think it will help alot of people

----------


## robinmiles1

Is anyone using Nova's Blood dk profile with any success? when i run it, it doesn't seem to do anything but apply diseases and keep up bone shield and horn.Thanks

Edit: Removed D&D from the rotation and it works, strange.

----------


## vitalic

Releasing my Sub Rogue PvP profile. It's taken a long time to get it where I'm happy with it (3-4 months of daily testing). This is NOT for noobs who don't know how to play a Rogue, it doesn't do any of the basics like building combo points or using stuns, it's more of a toolkit. What it does do:



```
- Win almost every sap in duels (no need to spam sap macro)
- Saps random stealthers in bgs (guarding flags etc.)
- Arena 1/2/3 sap for getting sap at start of arenas
- Automatically saps out of combat focus targets
- Interrupt/kick based on cast percentage
- Target/focus kicking
- Focus shadowstep kick for certain spell casts if out of range
- Handles recuperate management smartly
- Uses spare combo points for recuperate/slice and dice when switching target or a target dies in a bg
- Throws when rooted and target isn't slowed
- Customisable/toggleable event based spell system, this allows you to do things like:
    - Shadowstep Warrior/Druid charge
    - Instantly Kidney Shot/Blind trinkets
    - Gouge Mages out of Ice Block/Hunters out of Deterrence
    - Cloak/Vanish fears and death coils like a rank 1
    - Instantly shadowstep after a Mage blinks
    - Gouge Hunters instantly when they Disengage
    - Smoke Bomb a Mage's Deep Freeze (looks sick)
    - Cloak of Shadows Paladin HoJ/Repentance
    - Smoke Bomb Spirit Link Totem
    - Blind Vanish, Shadowstep the Rogue's Shadowstep, Dismantle their Shadow Dance instantly etc.
   - Instantly shiv Berserker Rage before they can even get Enraged Regen off
- Press right control to enable/disable spell event system
```

Download link: SubtletyRoguePvP.rar

This profile is optimised for duels/random bgs/2v2 arena, I highly doubt it would work well in 3v3s without a fair bit of tweaking.

The event system was inspired by a post I saw last year from Askali so credit to him for the basis of the idea. I won't be able to do any more testing of this profile because I'm quitting the game but if you need any help with it feel free to pm me. My duel record with this profile is 714 wins 145 losses and I'm average at best.

----------


## lolomo2003

Well first of all thank you for your work. I can't call myself a super pro Rogue player but I play a bit more than a casual Rogue player, so I will give a try to your profile. Im sorry you quit the game. +rep

----------


## Ninjaderp

@vitalic: thanks for sharing, that rogue-profile looks beastly from the description of it! will try out once I reach maxlevel! +rep

----------


## divineglow

Hey has anyone got a good Fire mage profile for Pve thanks!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi! Sheuron and Gabbz has, you should be able to find them via the threads search-function.

----------


## Dominium

@Vitalic Wow, that looks godmode! Will definitely try it out asap

----------


## xLegendx

> Well you can try *Blinded Profile* or a *Modified SubPVP Profile* (based also on Blinded profile) made only for arena so you can't use this one in BG
> 
> P.S Also for all lazy ones to search, I uploaded all my *PQR Profile Collection* with all classes and specs (well most of them), some are working great some not. I can provide info for very good working profile only for Rogue (Combat/SubPvP), Druid (Feral[Bear/Cat]/Resto) and Shaman (Resto)


Do you have any good Ret PvP profiles or know of any?
I currently have Cokx's but, I want to try out others.

Thanks

----------


## Trekku

Sheuron, for some reason i can't figure out is that your SV profile stops working sometimes, or not starting at all.
Very big chance it's on my end, but i got the latest PQR and your latest profile. Are they any more that have this?

I figured out it's because of TUKUI, i've seen more posts about it in the old threat of PQR, this is the Error:



```
Message: Error: AddOn Tukui attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: CastSpellByID()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:702: PQR_CastAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:542: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

This stops the rotation, and i need to reload UI or relog to get it going again, is there anyone who knows how to solve this problem?

----------


## Lexi777

> Releasing my Sub Rogue PvP profile. It's taken a long time to get it where I'm happy with it (3-4 months of daily testing). This is NOT for noobs who don't know how to play a Rogue, it doesn't do any of the basics like building combo points or using stuns, it's more of a toolkit. What it does do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> - Win almost every sap in duels (no need to spam sap macro)
> - Saps random stealthers in bgs (guarding flags etc.)
> - Arena 1/2/3 sap for getting sap at start of arenas
> - Automatically saps out of combat focus targets
> ...


Wow, I'm logging into WoW right now to test this out. Sounds amazing. I'll edit this post once i get to test it out and let you all know how well it works, ill be testing duels and RBGs (have guild RBGs tonight so ill test it then) And if i have time ill try some arenas.

----------


## lolomo2003

@xLegendx 

Sorry they are few pala profile in that pack, but I don't have any idea if they are good or not. I dont have any pala to try them. From their description is only Holy PVP and few PVE.

PS. I have a friend with a PVP Pala but no idea what spec. I will ask him this days and if is a RetPVP I will upload that profile.

----------


## g1teglover

> Anybody else having issues with Shaman healing recently.
> 
> I have been using Sheuron resto shaman for awhile, also have Onya both worked great.
> 
> But recently they seem to be hanging up, not casting the heals, seems only willing to cast certain ones, such as it doesnt cast chain heal at all. Has made it quite hard to really use.
> 
> I have tried using an older version of PQR and the current and nothing seems to really get them functioning.
> 
> If needed will see if I can get like a dubug log or something to see if its erroring. Not sure if its something in PQR or what


I posted on this happening earlier. It didn't seem to start happening with Onya's profile until I updated it via the Rotation Editor (thanks to the dropbox link for the .xml). After doing several tests with the code, it seems that the DistanceBetweenUnits function is returning nil. Upon reverting back to the backup copy of Onya's profile, which manually does the distances from functions within the profile, the issue goes away.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Lexi777 where do you get Cokx priest disc Arena profile?

----------


## Kinky

And off we go.

The final Priest re-write is live! There's so much I've changed with the profile. Most things are new and I would really like to call it a new profile, rather than an update.
I've listened to all of you guys' feedback and ideas, some were hard to incorporate, some were very easy! The main point is that I've listened. So here you go!

- Added support for the coming Fire Mage profile, added target validation and shadow priest-spesific functions.
- Optimized the refresh-code on Vampiric Touch and Devouring Plague. It now correctly calculates your new casting time from haste, accounts for lag and adds 0.6 seconds to maximize DoT up-times.
- Re-wrote Shadowfiend and Dark Archangel to only fire after Dark Evangelism reaches 5 stacks, syncing them up and delaying Shadowfiend by a few seconds.
- Cleaned up the code in most abilities, consolidating them greatly improving reaction speeds.
- Re-worked 4PCT13 priority system. Added support for multi-dotting. This works off your current target. If it's not a "Special" mob or a boss-level unit, regular DoT priority system and multi-dotting resumes, while Mind Spike burn phase is active regular dot and multi-dot abilities are disabled until Shadowfiend's remaining activity time is 15 - GCD + 0.6 seconds.
- Further improved profile viability and calculations, added changes applied to Standard profile. It should now produce a theoretical 1000~2000 DPS more than [Standard] in BIS environment.

There is also a lot more going on under the hood. If you've got SVN set up already, just checkout to update the profile. *Remember to copy the updated data file from Profiles/Data!*


*Download*:
Nova Shadow Priest (PvE) Profile v6.2 - Final.
_Just extract it directly into your PQR folder and let it override any conflicting files!_

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

mentally should I use Standard or Advanced? and I don't have BETA.. I'm playing Cata so I'm guessing default (NOVA) shadow BETA isn't what I should select haha

----------


## xLegendx

> @xLegendx 
> 
> Sorry they are few pala profile in that pack, but I don't have any idea if they are good or not. I dont have any pala to try them. From their description is only Holy PVP and few PVE.
> 
> PS. I have a friend with a PVP Pala but no idea what spec. I will ask him this days and if is a RetPVP I will upload that profile.


Thanks man, I'll be awaiting your reply (:





> - Added support for the coming Fire Mage profile


And super excited for this. 
Appreciate the hard work Mentally!

----------


## firepong

Was wondering if I could get a good explanation on PQR_UnitFacing()

What's the polling rate on it? When I'm in combat, it seems like it only polls once, and when I switch target's it doesn't poll again.

For example, while questing, I'll use PQR_UnitFacing("Target","Player") in mangle code. 
In a Multi-Pack pull, it takes the facing of the first target. After I kill that target and click the next one, say hes behind me. When the first one said true, the next one shows false because I am facing 180* different than what I was before. The code isn't refreshing on a new target or switching target's.In a single Target fight, say I stun the person and move behind him. When I move behind him and start using shred on my druid, after he comes out of stun and turns around to attack me, the code does not update to tell the enemy is now facing me, making the rotation keep spamming Shred instead of switching to mangle.

Any way to possibly fix this? Maybe lower the Polling Delay if it's set to high to something like 100ms or something?

A good way I test this is to just walk into a mob of enemies, load up my test profile and do "print(PQR_UnitFacing("Target","Player")) target a mob and just start moving. It only seems to return true if you get the enemy to face the same general direction as when you pulled him.

EDIT**
Maybe setting a option like PQR_UnitFacing(Unit1,Unit2,MS) where MS is the milliseconds of when to poll next. If no MS is specified it uses the pre determined delay built into the function?

EDIT***
Well, I think I figured it out for myself. Unless the object(NPC in this case) isn't moving, the object does not get updated by the game client. This sucks big  :Frown:

----------


## SilverRider

Anyone having problems with Shuerons resto shaman profile once in a while just standing there not casting?

----------


## lolomo2003

> Anyone having problems with Shuerons resto shaman profile once in a while just standing there not casting?


Sometimes Sheurons profiles do that. They are few reason for this. Another addon in conflict, a USE trinket pulled in action bar or a custom interface. Best thing for this is */console reloadui*  if is still happens try to disable some addons. In my Rogue profile I have problems if Im in Combat Spec and I have in bar a PVP trinket when I switch in Sub no problem. Same problem is with a Resto Druid if has in bar a USE trinket. I just removed from bar that trinket and its work again without problem. No problems so far with Shaman profile. All tested in DS HC. No Beta test ...

----------


## Lexi777

@vitalic 

I notice in the chat window it shows certain text, is that what HAS happened?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Lexi777 where do you get Cokx priest disc Arena profile?

----------


## firepong

Well, was doing some thinking in my think tank and came up with this. I kept getting some false positives with Xelper's PQR_UnitFacint(unit1,unit2) (like false when it surely should have been true, even with unit moving). For example, saying player moving backwards and enemy chasing you, for some reason getting a false there.



```
function PQR_Facing(target,player)
	local hasTarget = UnitExists(target)
	if hasTarget then
		local enemyFacing = deg(select(4, PQR_UnitInfo(target)))
		local playerFacing = deg(select(4, PQR_UnitInfo(player)))
		if playerFacing < 180 and enemyFacing > 180 then
			if playerfacing < 90 and emenyFacing < 270 then
				return true
			elseif playerFacing > 90 and enemyFacing > 270 then
				return true
			end
		elseif playerFacing > 180 and enemyFacing < 180 then
			if playerFacing > 270 and enemyFacing is > 90 then
				return true
			elseif playerFacing < 270 and enemyFacing < 90 then
				return true
			end
			return false			
		end
		return false
	end
	return false
end

PQR_Facing("Target", "Player") or PQR_Facing("Player", "Target")
```

In essence, if your both facing each other, it's true. But if your both facing the same way, it will always be false. Would want to use your behind only moves while it's false. But since WoW only updates object's when they move, if a boss is fighting a tank and you jump in, there's a chance that the return could be false. So, you would want to do something like:
PQR_Facing("Party1", "Player") where Party1 is the Tank and Player is you. This way, it is checking the facing of the tank with your facing. In most cases, this will work, but could shit out more problems. Should always work as Player movement is constantly updated while NPC Object Movement is only updated when the NPC Object itself moves. If the boss is turned but not moved, it's direction will never be updated.

On fights where you will be switching to add's you would want to do something to the extent of:


```
iif (UnitIsUnit("Player1","Player2")) then
blah blah code for same target goes here
elseif not (UnitIsUnit("Player1","Player2")) then
blah blah code of not same target goes here
end
```

This has not been tested as the server's went down before I could load up WoW, just a Concept of what could be. The above degrees can also be widened to work with a wider range instead of 90 degrees.

----------


## Zswizzy

Could someone help me get 2 human warrior raiding roatations please.

Thanks for any help.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Could someone help me get 2 human warrior raiding roatations please.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Did you use the search-function? Because I did and found this in less than a minute:

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

----------


## Zswizzy

> Did you use the search-function? Because I did and found this in less than a minute:
> 
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire



Yup never found anything, thanks anyway.

----------


## Kinky

@cameronmc88: Can't really reply as fast! Being sick has it's downsides. :P
The BETA profiles you probably don't want to load on Live. Only use the Advanced profile if you have the Shadow Tier 13 4-set bonus and really want to be on the cutting edge of DPS. Otherwise use the Standard profile. It'll pull almost the same numbers as the Advanced profile, and is a lot more mana-friendly than the Advanced one. Test them both out and you'll quickly notice the difference. :P

Also, for everyone else, there's a automatic targeting function in the profile. If you don't want to automatically target/attack dummies, just remove it until you need it.  :Smile:

----------


## evlow

mentally, raiding tonight so i'll give it a shot, been using one I altered which includes a lot of the changes you have above, can't wait to try the updated profile.

----------


## Kinky

Oh! I forgot to add that I also added on-use trinkets and Synapse Springs on-use with Dark Archangel and Shadowfiend in both profiles. So whenever they're used and your trinkets/enchant is ready, it'll fire with them to optimally increase DPS.

I did some testing on dummies and both profiles substantially increased my overall DPS. Standard should see an increase of 1500 - 5000 DPS depending on your gear, and the Advanced one should be similar. (1000-2000 more than your results with Standard profile.)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally sounds good, btw been using your updated standard profile and it's amazing!! And since nobody else replies when I ask ha, do you know what the best disc priest arena/pvp profile is?

----------


## Schattengest

Really great Mentally.

I started to use PQR just for lazyness on LFR and dungeons, but your profile increased so much my DPS and total damage, that I started to use it on almost all fights (think only on spine and heroic ultraxion i dont use it)

Thank you

ps: By tha way Mentally, I remembered now, there is any key to pause the rotation? I need something like this to use dispersion on ultraxion

----------


## magenpriest

> Oh! I forgot to add that I also added on-use trinkets and Synapse Springs on-use with Dark Archangel and Shadowfiend in both profiles. So whenever they're used and your trinkets/enchant is ready, it'll fire with them to optimally increase DPS.
> 
> I did some testing on dummies and both profiles substantially increased my overall DPS. Standard should see an increase of 1500 - 5000 DPS depending on your gear, and the Advanced one should be similar. (1000-2000 more than your results with Standard profile.)


Awesome, thanks for your hard working!

----------


## frII

> What is currently wrong with disarm again? Been having fun fighting the drop rate and losing in d3 to be keeping up to date on my profiles outside of pally. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I would not say something is wrong.
But in Arms PVP (Burts test) it's doesnt work,it's staring to chagnge to Defensive stance but doenst disarm,I think maybe PRQ doesnt goes throught CCD.

And,I saw a Intervene in abilities but doesnt not saw it on rotations edidting.It's a plan for the future?
I alredy asked u about it and maybe i missed your answer,so excuse me for asking about it again.About spell reflecting.What excatly I should do,so the ability within PRQ would work corretly.
Best regards!

----------


## magenpriest

> Well you can try *Blinded Profile* or a *Modified SubPVP Profile* (based also on Blinded profile) made only for arena so you can't use this one in BG
> 
> P.S Also for all lazy ones to search, I uploaded all my *PQR Profile Collection* with all classes and specs (well most of them), some are working great some not. I can provide info for very good working profile only for Rogue (Combat/SubPvP), Druid (Feral[Bear/Cat]/Resto) and Shaman (Resto)


Thanks for your collection but could you re-upload with "Data folder/file" for working properly?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@mentally

Just had a quick look at the code there, looks very nice. The thing I like most about your profiles is how well the code is layed out and commented. I was wondering what all the hot keys are. From a quick look at the code I can see that left shit is soak hour of twilight, and ctrl is mass dispel, are there any others that I'm missing?

Thanks for all your hard work, can't wait to see your next profile!  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

@Mentally

Weren't you and Bubba working on Boomkin PvP or PvE profiles at some point? I'm specifically interested in PvP, but I've been unable to find any complete ones through this thread or the old BETA thread. I could swear some of the bigger coders (you guys included) had mentioned working on one at some point. Does it exist?

----------


## lolomo2003

> Thanks for your collection but could you re-upload with "Data folder/file" for working properly?


Uploaded *PQR Profile Pack [Data Included]*

----------


## Lexi777

> Lexi777 where do you get Cokx priest disc Arena profile?



In the old PQR thread, search "Cokx Disc" He might have taken down the link though since it was a while ago. Still check though.

----------


## magenpriest

> Uploaded *PQR Profile Pack [Data Included]*


Cool, thanks! Sound easy for newbie with this thread/tool.

----------


## js1974

Anyone interested in helping me modify these abilities I would greatly appreciate it.

Earth Shield


```
if not UnitBuffID("player",52127)
then return true end
```

That is the current Water Shield, What I have been trying to do with it is make it so if Earth Shield or Water Shield is active on me then it does not recast. I went to check different statements for variables and tried to modify it but it doesn't seem to check for the buff. How can I add it to check for 52127 or 974 and if either of those are active do not recast water shield.

Cleanse


```
PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
local debuff = { 5782, 61305, 28272, 61721, 61780, 28271, 24259, 31117 }
local targetdebuff = nil
local havedebuff = 0




if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
	group = "raid"
	members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end




for i = 1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
	if UnitInRange(member) and UnitIsFriend("player", member) and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
		for i,v in ipairs(debuff) do
			if UnitDebuffID(member,v) then 
				havedebuff = 1
				targetdebuff = PQR_CustomTarget
					if havedebuff == 1 then
						havedebuff = 0
						return true
				
					end			 
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Now this Cleanse does not seem to check for the debuffs that are in the list it just cleanses everything and I can't for the life of my figure out why it does this or how to make it cleanse just what is in that list.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone interested in helping me modify these abilities I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Earth Shield
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player",52127)
> then return true end
> ```
> ...


You should look at how sheuron set up his cleanse ability with the priority and the dangerous magic. I've edited the logic of it a little, but it's still following that basic scheme. 

If you go that route, the code will be slightly cleaner, and reusable :-) 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xLegendx

> In the old PQR thread, search "Cokx Disc" He might have taken down the link though since it was a while ago. Still check though.


The only one on that thread does not work anymore.

----------


## robinmiles1

Has anyone managed to get Novas blood dk profile working well at all? when i first loaded it up it wouldn't do anything, so I removed D&D from the rotation and it seemed to start to work. Although I tried it out in a few heroics and it was only death striking once or twice per boss? anyone got any ideas?

----------


## Clotic

Hello i been search for a restro shaman Pvp i seems that i can't find any.. would anyone be intrestead making one:>?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should send Bu_ba a pm about it, I think thats the best sollution.

Edit:Was ofcourse meant to the person asking about the Nova-Blooddeathknightprofile.

----------


## vitalic

> @vitalic 
> 
> I notice in the chat window it shows certain text, is that what HAS happened?


it logs a message every time it *tries* to cast a spell via the event system . that doesn't mean the spell necessarily worked though, for example sometimes if you are spamming a different spell it will override the profile. 

you can comment out the print(xxx) lines if you find it annoying, but sometimes it's useful to look back and see what happened, while you are getting used to the profile.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@Lexi777 could you possibly upload cokx disc priest arena profile then since the link is down?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is shuerons disc priest pvp profile better for arena? Or cokx

----------


## js1974

> You should look at how sheuron set up his cleanse ability with the priority and the dangerous magic. I've edited the logic of it a little, but it's still following that basic scheme. 
> 
> If you go that route, the code will be slightly cleaner, and reusable :-) 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This is his code but it just keeps cleansing everything. I can't figure out where in his profile I can be more specific to keep it from cleansing.

----------


## js1974

> Hello i been search for a restro shaman Pvp i seems that i can't find any.. would anyone be intrestead making one:>?


I have been working on one and I just need to get cleanse and WS/ES working properly and I think it's pretty close.

----------


## Clotic

> I have been working on one and I just need to get cleanse and WS/ES working properly and I think it's pretty close.


Oh Nice! hope u share it then ^^  :Smile:

----------


## kojaks

@shueron

How do I alter your hotkeys mate?

I play with an N52 / Naga, and right control is just a nightmare to co-ordinate. Yet I can't for the live of me figure out where to change the hotkey. I'm referencing the Feral Tank profile right now, but I guess it applies to all. WOuld love it on left shit for left ctrl.

----------


## Lexi777

> it logs a message every time it *tries* to cast a spell via the event system . that doesn't mean the spell necessarily worked though, for example sometimes if you are spamming a different spell it will override the profile. 
> 
> you can comment out the print(xxx) lines if you find it annoying, but sometimes it's useful to look back and see what happened, while you are getting used to the profile.


Oh okay perfect, no no i find it useful too just to see what its attempting to do. This seems like a solid profile, I've been treading between 1800-1900 forever, hit 1900 then start losing, and working my way back up and lose again. Hopefully this can motivate me to push harder.

----------


## SilverRider

> I have been working on one and I just need to get cleanse and WS/ES working properly and I think it's pretty close.



Wonderful!! Hopefully it'll be released! I look forward to trying it out. What Exp in arena are you? oh and rated battlegrounds?

----------


## johm2

> @shueron
> 
> How do I alter your hotkeys mate?
> 
> I play with an N52 / Naga, and right control is just a nightmare to co-ordinate. Yet I can't for the live of me figure out where to change the hotkey. I'm referencing the Feral Tank profile right now, but I guess it applies to all. WOuld love it on left shit for left ctrl.


If you go to the Ability Editor and select the spell(s) you are looking to change, it should have IsRightControlDown() somewhere in there... Change it to IsLeftShiftDown() or IsLeftControlDown() to get that bind. (I'm pretty sure those are correct... have worked for me in the past)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@Lexi777 did you use Cokx's profile or shueron's priest for Disc Arena/RBG?

----------


## Lexi777

I tried using Shuerons profile awhile ago, but i remember i ddint really like it

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

oh so you use what profile for PvP Arena/RBG as disc?

----------


## Lexi777

On my priest im not using any profile atm. just freely playing.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Oh true mate, too hard to use profiles in arena? Like not as good as doing it manually

----------


## Kinky

@cameronmc88: I'm not really sure. I think there were one earlier but I don't think the developer continued it. I've created the groundwork for Holy/Disc but I haven't developed them further mainly because I've been busy trying to get the Unholy DK/Shadow Priest profile close to perfection. 

@Schattengest & FrostDKsFTW: Thanks! Currently there's only 2 keybindings that I'm abusing in my profile. Holding Left Control will start spamming Mass Dispel and holding down Left Shift will "stop" the profile from avoiding Hour of Twilight and cast Dispersion instead. It also works as a panic button so holding Left Shift casts dispersion whether you're on Ultraxion or not. I made sure of that.  :Smile: 

@Taran32: Indeed we were. I had to put it on hold at the moment though because at one point there were 6 people trying to create profiles for it, but as it turns out, only 1-2 people released some in the end. If you look through our repository you'll certainly see a leveling profile and some groundwork for a Balance profile already.


There were 2 things I initially forgot to include in my new Shadow Profile. A way to let you guys control when to blow the cooldowns on the Advanced profile. While you want to blow them as early as possible, on bosses like Hagara and Zon'ozz for example, it can be a great DPS gain to wait using them until she's getting the Electrocution debuff (+100% damage) and when Zon'ozz's black phase is ending (+5% * Void Diffusion Stacks up to +150% damage?) which could also easily be a major DPS gain. I'll see if I can't get it uploaded today.

----------


## whoohoo1321

Is there any way to get PQR to work on 64-bit windows? Is there any chance of it being developed for them?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there any way to get PQR to work on 64-bit windows? Is there any chance of it being developed for them?


not at the moment. its been asked before. please use the search thread button.

----------


## Terrabytez

I run a 64 bit system and PQR runs perfectly fine.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I run a 64 bit system and PQR runs perfectly fine.


for windows yes it will run on a x64 system, not for 64 bit wow. you have to run 32bit wow.

so heres a chart

32bit windows/ 32bit wow - pqr works/yes 
32bit windows/ 64bit wow - pqr works/no --can't run 64bit software in 32 bit mode.
64bit windows/ 32bit wow - pqr works/yes
64bit windows/64bit wow - pqr works/no -- can't attach to the 64 process

hope this helps clear up a few things.

also if you are getting dotnet errors when you try to run pqr your dotnet install my need to be fixed.
try using this:
.NET Framework Cleanup Tool User's Guide - Aaron Stebner&#39;s WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

and then download and install just the client with this:
[Slim] .NET Framework 4 Full x86/x64 (6-12-2012) - Installer Repacks - WinCert.net Forums

should get ya running again.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Be nice and +rep Crystal_Tech for giving such detailed help y'all! I came here to say I just got my second Gurthalak, and DAMN Sheuron, your furyprofile is awesome! Just sayin  :Big Grin:

----------


## vitalic

So did anyone manage to try my Rogue PvP profile? 30 people have downloaded it but no one has given any feedback/criticisms yet.

----------


## Ninjaderp

@vitalic: Its basic human psychology, if something works very good people are often quiet, its when it *doesnt* work people make themselves heard. I have yet to tried it, gonna lvl my toon to 85 first.

----------


## whoohoo1321

> not at the moment. its been asked before. please use the search thread button.


I did search, it returned no results.

I can't log into wow when I run the 32 bit client though, only on the 64 bit client. Do you know any way to fix this? I have been browsing the net for a while and have found no answer :S

----------


## vitalic

> @vitalic: Its basic human psychology, if something works very good people are often quiet, its when it *doesnt* work people make themselves heard. I have yet to tried it, gonna lvl my toon to 85 first.


Haha I'm not so sure, somehow I imagine people are downloading it and then going to a training dummy and wondering why it isn't casting any spells.

----------


## Lexi777

@vitalic I was only able to hop into 1 BG before work yesterday to test it out. Been super busy, missed guild RBGs and everything, I have the night off tonight so ill definitely hop in game and do a full test. Ill report late tonight.

Oh and @cameronmc88 Its not that the profiles arent good in arena, its just that i need to be able to cast my spells when i need to, for example if the bot is trying to dispell something but i need to cast a certain thing right now and i cant really hit the control modifyer to stop the bot and my teamates die or something ill get super pissed. In arena i just like having control of my own spells. BGs though is a different story. You could use one of the bots and be fine.

----------


## 808

I recently lost all my profiles due to my computer breaking. I remember reading about another Masterfrost profile other than the one offered by imdasandman but I can't seem to find it as I've forgotten who it was from. I tried using the search function with the criteria "Masterfrost" but it just gave me links to the entire old and new PQR post. I'm probably doing it wrong so any tips on using the search correctly would be nice too. I think the profile was made by someone with BB in the name (and no its not from Nova)

Thanks, 
808

----------


## Kinky

@808: It was Bba.
Bba Masterfrost Rotations XML
Bba Masterfrost Abilities XML

And imdasandman @ Google Code

It really only took less than 10 seconds using google. :x



The Shadow Priest edits are almost done. I've added a toggle for enabling and disabling the use of cooldowns, and I made some modifications so the Advanced rotation and all abilities so they could properly execute with and without cooldowns. Also just going to double-check something I really should've created a long time ago for my profile, automatic dispelling on Hagara.. (Going to test this if I get time today.)

----------


## g00dday

Amazin software thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> I did search, it returned no results.
> 
> I can't log into wow when I run the 32 bit client though, only on the 64 bit client. Do you know any way to fix this? I have been browsing the net for a while and have found no answer :S


Delete these files from the wow dir:
Windows
Battle.net-64.dll
MovieProxy.exe
WoW-64.exe

Mac
World of Warcraft-64.app

run launcher
open game preferences
make sure launch 32-bit client is checked or has a grey checked box.
run repair.exe 
run launcher and try playing
profit?

----------


## Kinky

Oh, as a side note; I'm well aware of the changes to Shadow Priests on the Beta. I'll update the beta profile once I've done some research and gotten over the napkin math. It's not a priority right now though. It should work nonetheless.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally when in a dungeon.. For some reason it doesn't attack unless you start dotting up a mob? Is this normal? Using standard pve

----------


## Xelper

I'll update for MOP beta tomorrow afternoon, going to likely be really busy until then.

----------


## NickGI

> So did anyone manage to try my Rogue PvP profile? 30 people have downloaded it but no one has given any feedback/criticisms yet.


alas and alack!) yous profile need too much corrections to test it in RU sector)

----------


## supermann

> So did anyone manage to try my Rogue PvP profile? 30 people have downloaded it but no one has given any feedback/criticisms yet.


hey Vitalic,

first awesome work, the gimmicks like the deathcoil-vanish etc are amazing.
The only prob is for the most users of PQR i think is thats only a toolbox.
Do u plan to integrate a dmg rotation in the future ? This would make it perfect. :Cool: 

Go for it

----------


## SilverRider

what do you mean by toolbox

----------


## supermann

> what do you mean by toolbox


it does things like Sap or Vanish or Shadowstepkick, but the whole Dmg comes from the player itself.

----------


## 808

@mentally thanks for the help, I guess all I needed was the right words. But I guess I'm still unable to find stuff as I thought because now I can't seem to find an old DK Masterfrost pvp profile that was still working =( Can anyone help me? I thought I found one by Zemnexx but that link ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) didnt work for me..

update: Found it in Sheron pqr profile =)

----------


## lolomo2003

> hey Vitalic,
> 
> first awesome work, the gimmicks like the deathcoil-vanish etc are amazing.
> The only prob is for the most users of PQR i think is thats only a toolbox.
> Do u plan to integrate a dmg rotation in the future ? This would make it perfect.
> 
> Go for it


Lol true after a while people tend to become lazy using own skills (including myself). If you use PQR to long time on a particular class you get used to it and you don't pay to much attention to buttons. (I think this was PQR intention - To make wow easier and more fun) so returning to quote, yes this profile will be great if you can integrate damage rotation also. Anyway even so is a great work.

----------


## vitalic

> hey Vitalic,
> 
> first awesome work, the gimmicks like the deathcoil-vanish etc are amazing.
> The only prob is for the most users of PQR i think is thats only a toolbox.
> Do u plan to integrate a dmg rotation in the future ? This would make it perfect.
> 
> Go for it


Sure I appreciate that, if someone wanted to take some of my code and integrate it to a profile that already does the basic rotations I wouldn't have a problem with that. Ultimately though I made this for myself as a medium skilled Rogue that wanted to get an edge over opponents, so that is primarily the kind of person this profile will benefit.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@lolomo2003 I disagree with the laziness of PQR, I play a holy priest and use shuerons Holy PVE profile and it has trouble keeping my party alive in normal 5-man cata dungeons!  :Frown:  it does stupid things like dispelling frostbolt debuffs that only give slowing debuff :/ so pqr is dispelling rather than healing and party dies!! Or someone at least. I'm spec right and decent gear.. So bot not perfect :P not enough to be lazy IMO

----------


## irri

Tell me, plz, how use in russian wow? What i should change for it?

P.S. already work)

----------


## Meatglue

If someone takes up the project of merging Vitalic's rogue pvp profile with another dps pvp profile please post!

----------


## lolomo2003

@cameronmc88
Well maybe the profile is wrong or was created for 2 or 4 pieces of T13. I use Sheuron profiles on Rogue (Combat), Druid (Tank) and not sure but I think my brother use also on Druid Resto and Shaman Resto all without any problem. And ya you become lazy, in DS if a boss dnt require movement you can drink your coffee or prepare a sandwich. In HoT is like a walk in a park...... no other commnets

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> If someone takes up the project of merging Vitalic's rogue pvp profile with another dps pvp profile please post!


If the profile was created as an _Interrupt Profile_ it can run side-by-side with any Sub Rogue profile.

----------


## Lexi777

Alright. So I finally got around to test Vitalic's profile last night. And let me tell you, its pretty effin good. Cloaking priests fears is pretty crazy. had a couple priests qqing in duels that they couldnt get a fear off haha. I still need to duel a mage to test out the smoke bombing on the DF. Its a simple profile which is nice, its not loaded with damage abilties that get in the way when trying to blind/gouge etc, I play RLS so hopefully i can get a few arena games in tonight and let you guys know how it works in arena (Honestly i know for a fact right now itll be perfectly fine in arena) Maybe i can finally push from 1800-1900 up to 2k with these little tricks like the cloaking fears and such.

----------


## vitalic

> Alright. So I finally got around to test Vitalic's profile last night. And let me tell you, its pretty effin good. Cloaking priests fears is pretty crazy. had a couple priests qqing in duels that they couldnt get a fear off haha. I still need to duel a mage to test out the smoke bombing on the DF. Its a simple profile which is nice, its not loaded with damage abilties that get in the way when trying to blind/gouge etc, I play RLS so hopefully i can get a few arena games in tonight and let you guys know how it works in arena (Honestly i know for a fact right now itll be perfectly fine in arena) Maybe i can finally push from 1800-1900 up to 2k with these little tricks like the cloaking fears and such.


Haha awesome, yeh I had some people qqing at me especially disc priests, they hate getting their fears cloaked with a passion. I hope it helps you in arena, I pulled off some crazy shit with my profile like sapping a Rogue's Vanish by accident as I ran over to switch onto his healer (he was running back in stealth to get healed up).

For a Mage's Deep Freeze it will try to Smoke the first, blind the second and cloak the third, or gouge if in melee range. Every enemy spell has a priority list of spells you want to cast in response, so if you always want to cloak the first deep you can just modify the priority list accordingly. It always checks to see if your spell is on cd or in range, or if it's a spell that requires you to be in stealth or have dance up. Another example is when a Mage Ice Blocks your shadow dance, sometimes they will immediately cancel it to try and run away, my profile will instantly Garrote them if you are standing behind and Shadow Dance is still up so they can't get any spells off.

Edit: another feature I forgot to mention is that it will focus kick a Hunter's monkey blind (providing you've set the pet to focus), this is pretty game changing when you are fighting a hunter and they try to disrupt your shadow dance or something.

----------


## Xelper

Just uploaded the offsets for the latest MOP beta.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What is a good PvE Feral Tank Bear profile? any suggestions?

----------


## Lexi777

> Haha awesome, yeh I had some people qqing at me especially disc priests, they hate getting their fears cloaked with a passion. I hope it helps you in arena, I pulled off some crazy shit with my profile like sapping a Rogue's Vanish by accident as I ran over to switch onto his healer (he was running back in stealth to get healed up).
> 
> For a Mage's Deep Freeze it will try to Smoke the first, blind the second and cloak the third, or gouge if in melee range. Every enemy spell has a priority list of spells you want to cast in response, so if you always want to cloak the first deep you can just modify the priority list accordingly. It always checks to see if your spell is on cd or in range, or if it's a spell that requires you to be in stealth or have dance up. Another example is when a Mage Ice Blocks your shadow dance, sometimes they will immediately cancel it to try and run away, my profile will instantly Garrote them if you are standing behind and Shadow Dance is still up so they can't get any spells off.
> 
> Edit: another feature I forgot to mention is that it will focus kick a Hunter's monkey blind (providing you've set the pet to focus), this is pretty game changing when you are fighting a hunter and they try to disrupt your shadow dance or something.


Sound amazing. Looks like you created a legit profile that I've been looking for! Finally off work and about to log on, Ill post how arena goes!

----------


## Noelpqr

> What is a good PvE Feral Tank Bear profile? any suggestions?


tbh all of them are good enough back whatever you like from them

but if u want to max ur dps as tank I dont know which one will give you more and I did not even read the codes to see if there is a lot of difference btw them

----------


## Daniel333

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## lolomo2003

> What is a good PvE Feral Tank Bear profile? any suggestions?


I use Sheurons profile and Im petty happy with it. First time tanked DS up to Spine without problems with 380 ilvl now at 394 I dont have any problems to clear DS. Once I hit 395 I will start HC. I love RightCtrl with Single Target / AOE Target .

----------


## SilverRider

pvp restoration shaman released yet? to the man saying he was making one

----------


## Ninjaderp

> What is a good PvE Feral Tank Bear profile? any suggestions?


I've used Gabbz Kittybear-profile, it includes automatic AOE switch and cat-rotation so if you need to Bearcat its no problem. I've gone 5/8hc with it, its awesome!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@Ninjaderp have you also tried Sheurons? the person 2 posts up suggested it was good also!

Btw I've only seen one holy priest profile for PvE, there is tons of shadow and disc by different creators but only one Holy Priest I could find and it's by Sheuron. (Not saying it's a bad profile)

----------


## Whatsmyname

Anyone who knows a good shadow priest leveling rotation? Currently level 16.

----------


## Mirabis

There used to be a Feral PvP/Arena profile, anyone knows who made it or where to retrieve it ?
it's a living hell searching through all the pages ;S

----------


## Ninjaderp

@cameronmc88 I tested it briefly but I dont know I feel much more at home with Gabbz since I've used it for so long and edited it to my personal liking, have you had good success with sheurons?  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> There used to be a Feral PvP/Arena profile, anyone knows who made it or where to retrieve it ?
> it's a living hell searching through all the pages ;S


Here you go m8! Feral PVP-profile

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally I've been using your Shadow Priest Nova 6.2 standard not advanced rotation and 2 problems I find.. never casts shadowfiend and go oom after like 5-6 kills!  :Frown:  am I doing something wrong? level 84 btw

----------


## Ninjaderp

@cameronmc88: what level is your shadowpriest, and what gear does he have? can you link your anonymous armory via this site? spriest mana- management gets alot better with better gear and setbonuses.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...ile-85253.html why does it never cast shadowfiend?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you update to the latest version? Because I recall Mentally adding a on/off-modifier for cooldowns in her latest one. And also you're only 84, its normal for spriests to go oom fast that level in that gear. I suggest you either move SW:death up a little in the priority-list or you just spam it yourself once you get low on mana. And yeah use the glyph of spirit-tap as well, it gives you alot mana back after you kill someone with SW:death.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Why spam Death? Also is my gear horrible for 84?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Glyph of Spirit Tap - Item - World of Warcraft That is why, you should get that glyph. 
No your gear is appropriate its just that it gets better when you go 85 and can start get better.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Okay thanks mate, any other glyphs I should get? Too bad I'm mainly holy when I hit 85 ha just using shadow to level.. But don't want to need to drink so much! Also is sheurons holy profile the only one you've seen also?

----------


## Ninjaderp

The ones I got on my spriest are these: 

Glyph of Mind Flay - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Shadow Word: Pain - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Shadow Word: Death - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Spirit Tap - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Inner Fire - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Fade - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Levitate - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Glyph of Shadow - Game Guide - World of Warcraft

And no sorry I dunno about holy-profiles since I dont play as it myself, you'll have to ask Sheuron about it. If there's something to improve, tell him and he might fix it if its for the better.

----------


## averykey

I read last page that gabbz has auto aoe switching? I looked at gabbz's feral profile and I don't see anything of the sort, Is there a way to check how many mobs are around the character?

edit: releasing ret/prot profile soon, just looking for ways to make them better.

Ret profile - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryV2Ret.zip
Prot profile - releasing later, more edits needed.


I recommend using this for holy, its amazing. Make sure to rep him if you use his profile he put a lot of work into it.
bu_ba_911's Amazing Holy profile - http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt

----------


## Dominium

Hey guys, since Cokx ret paladin PvP profile doesn't have a immunity check, could someone provide me with a piece of code that I could paste into pretty much all attacks so that they return false if the target has either Divine Shield, Ice Block or Deterrance? Would be lovely - thank you.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Avery IDK if it does, but it seems like it does trash/swipe even though I dont do it manually, I'll look into the code some more.

----------


## xLegendx

> Hey guys, since Cokx ret paladin PvP profile doesn't have a immunity check, could someone provide me with a piece of code that I could paste into pretty much all attacks so that they return false if the target has either Divine Shield, Ice Block or Deterrance? Would be lovely - thank you.


Just switch targets....?

----------


## Meatglue

Tried merging Vitalic's rogue profile into an interrupt profile so I could run both at the same time. Apparently it's tougher than just adding <interrupt> and </interrupt>. lol

----------


## Lexi777

> Why spam Death? Also is my gear horrible for 84?


Assuming you're glyphed in death (which you're bad if you're not) you're able to cast it twice if the first death doesn't kill the target, therefore itll spam SW: D

----------


## solarwake

> Tried merging Vitalic's rogue profile into an interrupt profile so I could run both at the same time. Apparently it's tougher than just adding and . lol


 Meatglue you can actually run both profiles ( interrupt profile and his rogue profile) at the same time. Just hit the hot keys for each and they will both run.

Solarwake

----------


## Modernn

I'm looking into modifying one of the rogue rotations to accommodate for the Fury of the Destroyer buff you get when your legendary daggers proc. If someone would be willing to help me out that'd be fantastic

----------


## bigworm79

Hi, love the program, works real good with the profiles ive played around with. im not good at putting together code for anything tho. i know alot of people hate people asking for someone to make stuff for them, if someone could piont me into a direction of a better guide to learn would be nice :Smile:  but if not was just curious if someone could help me with a simple Heroic strike command for my warrior for pve. i just want to use the skill to go off when my rage is at 65. any help for writing this would be appreciated. would make doing my pve rotation 100% easier. not having to worry about heroic strike at all.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hi, love the program, works real good with the profiles ive played around with. im not good at putting together code for anything tho. i know alot of people hate people asking for someone to make stuff for them, if someone could piont me into a direction of a better guide to learn would be nice but if not was just curious if someone could help me with a simple Heroic strike command for my warrior for pve. i just want to use the skill to go off when my rage is at 65. any help for writing this would be appreciated. would make doing my pve rotation 100% easier. not having to worry about heroic strike at all.


That's a easy one :P

Ability Name: Heroic Strike
Spell ID: 78


```
if  UnitPower("player") >= 65 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## bigworm79

thanx for this, edit: after watching it, i noticed it was casting heroic strike all the time on CD. wasnt waiting for 65 rage to build first. is there something ive done wrong in the settings so that its just casting it everytime? i got one that works great for my trance procs. but sum reason this one wont pop heroic strike at 65 rage.

----------


## BHLDepression

Thanks to pqr i just made 10k by prospecting 700 stacks of elementium

----------


## averykey

> Hey guys, since Cokx ret paladin PvP profile doesn't have a immunity check, could someone provide me with a piece of code that I could paste into pretty much all attacks so that they return false if the target has either Divine Shield, Ice Block or Deterrance? Would be lovely - thank you.



local divineShield = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 642)
local iceBlock = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 4543 :Cool: 
local deterranceGlyped = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 19263)

if divineShield ~= nil or iceBlock ~= nil or deterranceGlyphed ~= nil then
return false
end

Just google the ids.






> I'm looking into modifying one of the rogue rotations to accommodate for the Fury of the Destroyer buff you get when your legendary daggers proc. If someone would be willing to help me out that'd be fantastic


local furyOfTheDestroyer = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 109949)

if furyOfTheDestroyer ~= nil then
--do something
return true
end

----------


## vitalic

> Meatglue you can actually run both profiles ( interrupt profile and his rogue profile) at the same time. Just hit the hot keys for each and they will both run.
> 
> Solarwake


it would probably need some modification to run with a dps profile anyway, a lot of the spells in my profile are casted from event handlers and not pqr itself, so i suspect if pqr is trying to spam damage abilities it will override the event based casting. really i don't know how you can automate the core of rogue pvp, it's just going to be terrible no matter how good the profile is, and if you are happy with just randomly stunning opponents the second you get combo points etc. i don't see why you would need most of the stuff in my profile.

----------


## Lexi777

> it would probably need some modification to run with a dps profile anyway, a lot of the spells in my profile are casted from event handlers and not pqr itself, so i suspect if pqr is trying to spam damage abilities it will override the event based casting. really i don't know how you can automate the core of rogue pvp, it's just going to be terrible no matter how good the profile is, and if you are happy with just randomly stunning opponents the second you get combo points etc. i don't see why you would need most of the stuff in my profile.


This is why there is no need to combine Vitalic's profile with any other profiles. Vitalic's profile does some amazing things, cloaking fears etc etc that the profile wont be able to do if its trying to randomly backstab,hemo etc. Although people get lazy after a while of using PQR, its not too difficult to know the rogues basics, IMO learn the basics (Backstabbing,hemo,gouging blah blah) and run Vitalics profile and you're golden.

----------


## vitalic

> This is why there is no need to combine Vitalic's profile with any other profiles. Vitalic's profile does some amazing things, cloaking fears etc etc that the profile wont be able to do if its trying to randomly backstab,hemo etc. Although people get lazy after a while of using PQR, its not too difficult to know the rogues basics, IMO learn the basics (Backstabbing,hemo,gouging blah blah) and run Vitalics profile and you're golden.


did you try it against any mages/hunters yet btw?

----------


## Dominium

> local divineShield = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 642)
> local iceBlock = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 4543
> local deterranceGlyped = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 19263)
> 
> if divineShield ~= nil or iceBlock ~= nil or deterranceGlyphed ~= nil then
> return false
> end
> 
> Just google the ids.
> ...



Thanks! +rep

----------


## Lexi777

> did you try it against any mages/hunters yet btw?


Hunters, not yet (Ill have to duel a hunter and test out the gouging engage). Our Shammy hasnt been on so we havent been able to run 3s, but i ran 2s to cap out but didnt come across any huntards. Mages yes definitely, Most of them have been fire so as far as the deep freeze trick, havent had a chance to see that. Im gonna sit in Elwynn tomorrow and duel some frosties though, because i wanna test the Focus ShS-Kicking poly. Its kinda been a drawn out testing lol, but so far i havent had any problems, its been doing most every abilty you've mentioned it would do. I love the auto shiv on unholy frenzy thats nice and ShS charge lol kinda cool.


*Edit: I watched Rzn's skill capped video and near the very end against a disc he cloaks the priests fear lol. Makes me feel good that i can finally pull off some amazing stuff like a Rank 1... well even though its not really me, but you know.

----------


## magenpriest

Xelper prot pally AOE profile having a hard time maintaining threat, any suggestion? Thanks!

----------


## Clotic

LF a Restro shaman pvp!

----------


## SilverRider

> LF a Restro shaman pvp!


Sammmmeeeeeee

----------


## firepong

> LF a Restro shaman pvp!





> Sammmmeeeeeee


All I can say guys, is if you want one that bad, your going to have to take one of the Resto Shaman PvE profiles and modify it yourself to work in PvP settings. Not much people here PvP on a shaman from what I hear, and since I'm not one of them, I can't go and make the profile as I don't have a clue how it all works.

Anyways, got a pretty big update for all you peeps that use Honorbuddy and their Quest/Instance/Grinding bots and tired of the sub-par combat DPS when leveling.
AT THE MOMENT, ONLY FERAL COMBAT IS CODED IN. More DPS rotations will come later in the future, with Boomkin being the next job to tackle.

Been working on getting PQRotation implemented in for use instead of the built-in combat rotation as it is sub-par at best because of the Pulse code being used and slowing the rotation around. So, like stated, my intention is to code in usage of running both PQRotation and HonorBuddy in tandem for 100% best results.

So far, it is working great. Where I would die from mobs using the standard HonorBuddy rotation and no PQRotation, I live using PQRotation and HonorBuddy together. I have coded in heals for while in combat like Rejuvenation, Regrowth and Healing Touch for certain Buff's and situations.

CHANGE-LOG:
Version 1.0
Usage of Rejuvination for all level's, except 85.Usage of Regrowth from level learned up till you learn Healing Touch at level 78Use of Healing Touch from 78 till you hit 85Mangle, Shred and Swipe are handled by Honorbuddy combat exclusively. This is because it has a smarter handle of when to Mangle instead of Shred and vise versa as well as when best to Swipe for AoE instead of single target. I have come to find out that this is not always the case for Mangle and Shred, but it is still better than having Mangle and Shred coded into PQRotation profile and having PQR try to figure out which to use. This way, you don't loose DPS from the GCD being hit trying to cast spells.Rotation works in both InstanceBuddy and Questing Bot. No code implemented yet for Battlegrounds. Will be coming in the future when I decide to level through instances a Druid on another server. Until then, I caution not to use this profile with HonorBuddy but instead just select the Regular Singular rotation when prompted to select a CC profile.A lot of other changes that aren't worth mentioning  :Cool: 

DOWNLOAD LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...R_Combined.rarSVN LINK: svn checkout pqrotation-profiles - Revision 50: / pqrotation-profiles-read-only

SVN Link is recommended as you will always have the Latest and greatest update for all my work's. If you don't know how to use SVN, just do a google search and it will fill you in on all you need to know.
DATA and Profile folder goes in there respective places in the PQRotation folder. Singular Reloaded goes in CustomClasses in HonorBuddy folder.

POST/WHISPER FEEDBACK FOR ME FOR THE PEOPLE THAT USE THIS. BUGS WILL NOT GET FIXED IF I DON'T KNOW WHATS WRONG.

----------


## averykey

For optimal dps I need a way to check if enemy's are around me.

I know onya made a way to get player positions, is it possible to get enemy positions? 
This could allow for much smarter aoe rotations.

Target Finder


```
hrtargethealth = Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetHealth
hrsecondaryhealth = Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetHealth
hrrange = 10
hrsecondarytargets = Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetNumber

if not onyainit then

function onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit)
  local x,y = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit)  
  return x,y
end

function NewScaleFactor(unit1,dist)
   local x1,y1 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)
   local x2,y2 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition("player")
   local xx= x1 - x2
   local yy = y1 -y2
   sft = tostring (dist/sqrt(((xx) * (xx))  + (((yy) * 0.6666666666666) ^ 2)))
   return sft
end

function DistanceBetweenUnits(unit1,unit2)
   if unit2 == unit1 then return 0 end
   local x1,y1 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)
   local x2,y2 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)
   if x1 == 0 and y1 == 0 and x2 ==0 and y2 == 0 then return 0 end
   return (sqrt((((x2 - x1)  * sf) ^ 2)  + (((y2 - y1)  * sf / 1.5) ^ 2)))
end

function IsInRange(u1,u2)
  local range = DistanceBetweenUnits(member[u1].name,member[u2].name)
   if range <= hrrange  then
       return true
   end
end

function getDefHealth(unit)
   return (100 - member[unit].health)
end

function sortDefHealth(aUnit, anotherUnit)
    return getDefHealth(aUnit) > getDefHealth(anotherUnit)
end

function findGoodTarget()
   if table.maxn(hrtargets) ~=0 and table.maxn(hrsecondary) >= hrsecondarytargets then   
      table.sort(hrtargets, sortDefHealth)  
      table.sort(hrsecondary, sortDefHealth)
      for x = 1, table.maxn(hrtargets) do
          local inrangecount = 0
          for y = 1, table.maxn(hrsecondary) do
            if IsInRange(hrtargets[x],hrsecondary[y]) then inrangecount = inrangecount + 1 end
            if inrangecount == hrsecondarytargets then return member[hrtargets[x]].name end
          end
      end
   end
 end 


onyainit = true
end

local currentmap = GetMapInfo()
local currentlevel = tostring(GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel()) or "0"
local grp = "party"
local mems = GetNumPartyMembers()
if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  grp = "raid"
  mems = GetNumRaidMembers()
end

if (sfm ~= currentmap) or (sfl ~= currentlevel) then
  sf = 6000
  sfm = currentmap
  sfl = currentlevel
end

 for mmm = 1, mems do
   local checktarget = grp..tostring(mmm)
   local range = DistanceBetweenUnits("player",checktarget)
   if (range > 28) and (CheckInteractDistance(checktarget,1)) then
     sf =  NewScaleFactor(checktarget,28)
   end
   if (range > 11.11) and (CheckInteractDistance(checktarget,2)) then
      sf =  NewScaleFactor(checktarget,11.11)
   end
   if (range > 9.9) and (CheckInteractDistance(checktarget,3)) then
      sf =  NewScaleFactor(checktarget,9.9)
   end
   if (range > 40) and (UnitInRange(checktarget)) then
      sf =  NewScaleFactor(checktarget,40)
   end
 end
 
hrtargets = {}
hrsecondary = {} 
member = {}
 
for i = 0, mems, 1 do
   member[i] = {}
   if i==0 then member[i].name = "player" else member[i].name = grp..tostring(i) end
   local memberin = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name) or 0
   member[i].health= 100 * (UnitHealth(member[i].name)+ memberin ) / UnitHealthMax(member[i].name)
   if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member[i].name) then 
     if member[i].health < hrtargethealth 
        and not (UnitBuffID(member[i].name, 82327)) 
        and IsSpellInRange("Holy Radiance", member[i].name) 
       then table.insert(hrtargets,i) end
     if member[i].health < hrsecondaryhealth then table.insert(hrsecondary,i) end
   end
end
```

HR


```
if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].check then
	local _, _, _, cost = GetSpellInfo(82327)
	local mana = UnitPower("player") 
	local spell = UnitCastingInfo("player")
	
	if mana > cost and spell ~= GetSpellInfo(82327) then
	   local HRtarget = findGoodTarget()
	   if HRtarget ~= nil then
	      PQR_CustomTarget = HRtarget
	      return true
	   end
	end
end
```

I want to be able to keep censure up on three targets at all times.
Is there a way to track a different targets debuff, I know you can track the current targets debuffs.

edit:

Why is Avoid fragmentation like this?


```
local tentacledeath = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109597))
if tentacledeath and tentacledeath - GetTime() < 0.7 then 
RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

Shouldn't it be like this?


```
Actions: /click ExtraActionButton1
Target: target
Spell ID: 0

local shrapnel, _, _, _, _, _, shrapnelEndTime = UnitDebuffID("player", 109957)
if shrapnel then
    local finishTime = shrapnelEndTime - GetTime()
    if finishTime < 1 then
        return true
    end
end
```

----------


## endersblade

Ran into a strange issue. running the [xrnArca] PvE profile, and it won't go when fighting Ahune. It'll work just fine on the trash, it'll work just fine on Ahune when he's surfaced. But once his core pops, it stops casting at all. I have to manually take over (not that it's hard....1111111111 lol). Why's it doing this? Any ideas?

----------


## xLegendx

Is there any Marksmanship PvP profiles?
Kickmydog's is not really up to date.

Much appreciated

----------


## Ninjaderp

@Firepong: Thats awesome! I'd be sure to use it next time I level a feral, thank you.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Ran into a strange issue. running the [xrnArca] PvE profile, and it won't go when fighting Ahune. It'll work just fine on the trash, it'll work just fine on Ahune when he's surfaced. But once his core pops, it stops casting at all. I have to manually take over (not that it's hard....1111111111 lol). Why's it doing this? Any ideas?


The problem is that the core act like a dummy and so you have to add him to the "SpecialAggro"-table.

----------


## Taran32

@Firepong,

Is there a reason none of your PQR profiles work for leveling? I noticed you wrote that HonorBuddy's is more clean, but I've used a number of profiles for other classes from other coders, and they seemed to work fine. Yours and the other PvE Feral profiles don't seem to work though. Are there plans to make that happen anytime soon? It'd make things a lot simpler for those of us who'd prefer not to buy HonorBuddy.

----------


## firepong

> @Firepong,
> 
> Is there a reason none of your PQR profiles work for leveling? I noticed you wrote that HonorBuddy's is more clean, but I've used a number of profiles for other classes from other coders, and they seemed to work fine. Yours and the other PvE Feral profiles don't seem to work though. Are there plans to make that happen anytime soon? It'd make things a lot simpler for those of us who'd prefer not to buy HonorBuddy.


Main reason is there is SO MUCH checks in there for certain buffs in my main Feral profile. You could use the profile I posted above for Honortbuddy to level, just add Mangle/Shred into he rotation through Rotation Editor.

EDIT** Just a side warning, there is no combat check's in this rotation but for like 2 spells. All it does is check to see if you have a target, and if the spell is known and the target is Hostile, it will auto start attacking it. So use at your own risk lol.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @Firepong,
> 
> Is there a reason none of your PQR profiles work for leveling? I noticed you wrote that HonorBuddy's is more clean, but I've used a number of profiles for other classes from other coders, and they seemed to work fine. Yours and the other PvE Feral profiles don't seem to work though. Are there plans to make that happen anytime soon? It'd make things a lot simpler *for those of us who'd prefer not to buy HonorBuddy.*


If you look hard enough you can allways find cracked versions of software online if you decide its not worth it to support the scene...

----------


## Taran32

> If you look hard enough you can allways find cracked versions of software online if you decide its not worth it to support the scene...


I try to stay away from the cracked versions because it's far too easy for someone to pass off virus infested "cracks" as a great deal. But I'll look into adding Mangle and Shred into the one you posted above. I only asked because I'd wanted to try Feral PvP at 85, but couldn't find something that would level it up through PQR. Nova had the balance profile, but Kitty seemed a faster bet.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.0.0.1 released for my HonorBuddy Rotation. Nothing major, just minor bug fixes. In the next MAJOR update, will have my complete rotation of my FireKitteh profile coded in and working just as good  :Wink: 

EDIT* On that note, still don't know if I'm going to have HonorBuddy handle Mangle/Shred or not. Might just go ahead and let PQRotation handle it all 100% as it has yet to fail me on any of my raids in the last 6 months  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah your Firekitteh has never failed shred/mangle when I've tried it, its really good! How would I edit Gabbz kittyversion of his Kittybear (when I shapeshift to kitty it changes to kittyrotation) to have your shred/mangle-logic? I use his bearprofile alot since it has kitty-rotation included, but it fails when you cant get behind your target since it wants to shred all the time.

----------


## firepong

> Yeah your Firekitteh has never failed shred/mangle when I've tried it, its really good! How would I edit Gabbz kittyversion of his Kittybear (when I shapeshift to kitty it changes to kittyrotation) to have your shred/mangle-logic? I use his bearprofile alot since it has kitty-rotation included, but it fails when you cant get behind your target since it wants to shred all the time.


Can you link me his profile? I thought I had it, but I can't find it lol.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@firepong so you use honorbuddy and PQR combined for raids? why is that.. what does Honorbuddy give you that PQR doesn't!

----------


## crystal_tech

> @firepong so you use honorbuddy and PQR combined for raids? why is that.. what does Honorbuddy give you that PQR doesn't!


prob using the waypoints/vendor/gather side of honorbuddy.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Wouldn't that increase your chance of being banned using both?

----------


## firepong

> @firepong so you use honorbuddy and PQR combined for raids? why is that.. what does Honorbuddy give you that PQR doesn't!


Naaa, don't use it for raids, but I do use it to level and do instances from time to time.




> prob using the waypoints/vendor/gather side of honorbuddy.


All this and the Questing Bot part of HonorBuddy as well




> Wouldn't that increase your chance of being banned using both?


It would, but I've got 2 other WoW accounts I have access to and can play freely if my main one gets banned. Yes, I will loose all I have on this account, but the other 2 accounts have numerous 85's as well as gear enough to make me not worry.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

So firepong, if I buy honorbuddy I can get it to run battlegrounds for me w/ PQR and then people will think that I'm not a bot?

----------


## firepong

it's less of a chance. The Combat portion of HonorBuddy blows for me. I couldn't get it to do anything right for me. It's why I starting working towards combining both. There's still a big chance of getting banned from using both, more even when using HonorBuddy because it uses click-to-move for movement. Which I gotta say, after using HonorBuddy, I've seen literally more than a handful of other bot's on the new server I started the druid on alone. And I've botted more than should be necessary as well.

Again, Honorbuddy will get you banned sooner than later. I'm just to the point where it doesn't bother me if I get banned on one of my accounts. With the time it took HonorBuddy to level from 1-85 on the druid, it's crazy.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I'm just wanting to bot bgs for honor that's it not leveling lol

----------


## firepong

> I'm just wanting to bot bgs for honor that's it not leveling lol


Well, that will get you more of a chance of ban. If something were to go wrong with HonorBuddy, unlike doing quests where you are rarely coming upon anyone that gives a shit, PvP and many players doesn't play a good combo when a bot fuggs up and wants to do circles in the middle of Warsong Gulch or wants to keep running into the Alliance boss in Alteric Valley and dieing  :Wink: 

When you get into BG's, Arena or RBG's and also start doing good, as in better than you have ever done, then people start getting pissed and wonder what's going on. Why do I get feared before I even get a chance to cast a spell. Why am I getting interrupted/kicked when someone shouldn't know I'm fake casting. Why am I getting kicked before I get .5 sec into casting. That kind of thing. And since HonorBuddy is again, a click-to-move bot, it is noticeable if you have ever seen a YouTube video of people using it and recording their fights.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

True man thats for sure

----------


## Xelper

PQR is a combat assistance bot. Honor Buddy is a full blown bot for all purposes. Honor Buddy just wasn't designed for a raiding or PVP environment with the ability to seamlessly switch between different rotation styles. Really isn't fair to compare the two, PQR was never meant to compete with it.  :Smile: 

When it comes to botting using HB with PQR: HB can have very complex rotations that work just as well as PQR can (if not better due to ability to target AOE) in combat, but those aren't typically the rotations you find on the forums... you find rotations designed for full on bots.

----------


## knightnova1

Is there a way I can get this to auto loot for me, do I need to use a specific npc id to loot the mob? I tried playing with the herb code and putting the name in, but it only attacks the enemy not loot it, please help

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Could someone make a macro to dismount when in combat? and also another macro to stop targeting someone after following them.. so like /followraid then clear target but continues to follow

----------


## averykey

> Could someone make a macro to dismount when in combat? and also another macro to stop targeting someone after following them.. so like /followraid then clear target but continues to follow




```
Name: Combat Dismount
Actions: /dismount
Spell ID: 0

local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")

if IsMounted() and inCombat ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

Should work

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cameron this is a rotation helper, what you ask for is featured in bots such as honorbuddy, I suggest you purchase it since it looks like you wanna have some automated combat with movement.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

Would this work?



```
local censure, _, _, _, _, _, censureEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 31803)
local buff,_,_,censureStack = UnitAura("target","Censure")

if censure ~= nil then
	censureEndTime = censureEndTime - GetTime()
end

if censureStack < 5 or censureEndTime < 8 then
return true
end
```



I need a way to store target information, How would I do this? 
What does , _, _, _, _, _, mean?
Can you use true or false instead of ~= nil, == nil?

Can I do this?
PQR_UnitBuffID("targettarget", 31803)
UnitAura("targettarget","Censure")

What is the code for facing target, I need it for my exorcism code; it gets hung up on exorcism when I am not facing the target I have selected.
Is there a way to turn the character with code? I could use that instead of the face target code.

Is there a UnitDebuffID?

Trying to do this.


```
--Hand Of Freedom
local frostFlakeSnare = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 109337)
if GetSpellCooldown(1044) == 0 and frostFlakeSnare ~= nil then
CastSpellByID(1044)
return true
else if not PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then
if GetSpellCooldown(642) == 0 and frostFlakeSnare ~= nil then
CastSpellByID(642)
return true
end
end
end
```

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I got dismount in combat working, just typed /dismount [combat] still doesn't help with a untarget after follow but keep following target! and also Ninja i"m well aware of that but I use an auto follow raid macro with the mount feature w/ PQR so it's like my own bot haha.. using PQR

----------


## crystal_tech

> Would this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local censure, _, _, _, _, _, censureEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("target", 31803)
> local buff,_,_,censureStack = UnitAura("target","Censure")
> 
> if censure ~= nil then
> ...


*What does , _, _, _, _, _, mean?*
its just a way to get to the info you'd like to use without naming the other parts of the api call.


```
etc: local _,_, enable = UnitApiETC("player") or local important, _, _, info = UnitApiCall2("target")
```

 your can simplify it if you just need to use one part of the api call by using select


```
etc local select(3, UnitAPIETC("player")) or local select(1, (UnitApiCall2("target"))
```

*Can you use true or false instead of ~= nil, == nil?*
yes however in lua code you can use 'not' for false. with lua if the var/api is nil it simply does not exist or == nil so you can use 


```
etc: if not isMounted() then return true end
```

if the var/api has a value then you can just do this


```
etc: if isMounted() then return false end
```

in the end you may find yourself having to use all the above

*I need a way to store target information, How would I do this?*
a table array would be the best way to do this, its harder to setup but once its set up its easy to work with. I'd talk to bubba or mentalty about that. (_sorry ment i just woke up and can't spell names lol_) the other way is to create your own var for each target you want to store info on.



```
customtarget = UnitGUID("target")
customtarget = UnitGUID("mouseover")
etc etc
```

not the best way of doing it. but you can play with it.

*Can I do this?
PQR_UnitBuffID("targettarget", 31803)
UnitAura("targettarget","Censure")*

quick link:http://www.wowwiki.com/API_TYPE_UnitId
however your api call is wrong. you can drop the PQR_ prefix for that api.

*as for API calls that you can use:*
docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons -- full list ok examples
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft --ok list, better examples
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Da..._Reference.lua --shuerons list of PQR only APIs and upto date
PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki --same as shuerons just out of date

I hope this helps you out and any others that wish to learn. trial and error are the best teachers and with trial and error I've learned much.

Best of Coding!

sidenote:
rep anyone that has helped you or toss them a thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I got dismount in combat working, just typed /dismount [combat] still doesn't help with a untarget after follow but keep following target! and also Ninja i"m well aware of that but I use an auto follow raid macro with the mount feature w/ PQR so it's like my own bot haha.. using PQR


are you trying to clear a target if so its ClearTarget() that will un-target a unit if you wanted to target its Target() or try /target [none] to clear it.

----------


## SilverRider

Are there no Shadow priest pvp profiles? just pve ones? =(

----------


## averykey

Thank you for all the help crystal tech

----------


## 808

This is the code for Shadowflame from Crystal tech demo profile:

if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") < 10 then
return true
end
end

It doesnt cast shadowflame on Ultraxion and I was wondering what could be done. I was going to make a custom profile but wasnt sure what to do. 

Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> This is the code for Shadowflame from Crystal tech demo profile:
> 
> if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
> if PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
> and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") < 10 then
> return true
> end
> end
> 
> ...


Ultra is a pain to code around lol. so heres a workaround

copy the profile and add this:

Name: AoE - Ultra Shadowflame
SpellID: 47897

code:


```
if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
     if PQR_SpellAvailable(47897) then return true end
end
```

this will make it always cast if your in range or not. Just replace it with the AoE - Shadowflame in the rotation.

I've been having problems with xelpers newer apis of unitFacing and Distance.

----------


## blamani

When i tried the Monk Rotation on Beta, i got a lot of "ability not ready yet" messages, isn't it checked if the spell is off cd before trying to cast it or is it something else?

----------


## saga3180

I wish cockz or someone would update cokx ret pvp profile its amazing but needs work since the code is outdated

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I wish cockz or someone would update cokx ret pvp profile its amazing but needs work since the code is outdated


How is it outdated? If you could point it out in the thread, maybe someone with dev skills could help you update it yourself.

----------


## jazman84

Hi guys, is there a MoP Arms Warrior Profile yet?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Grigass

Thanks for this  :Smile:  Easy gold

----------


## joboy_67

I will rep anyone who can make a simple autoloot using the interupt function. The following must apply, the unit must be dead to loot, and make sure it doesnt try to reloot the same body which you have already looted. I only need it for one specific mob so when making it just put in Mangy Wolf and I'll replace it as needed. Tons of thx, my script has been failing recently =P

----------


## MadBarber

why spell 1742 is unknown?

----------


## crystal_tech

> why spell 1742 is unknown?


cause its a pet spell so you don't know it but your pet does.

try CastSpellByID(1742) to cast it.

----------


## v3ntrix

Ive tried a number of Resto druid pve profiles (live not beta). None of them have really worked out well. Anyone have one they particularly like?

----------


## averykey

Mop rotation for ret - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRetMOP.zip
Has auto seal switch.

Prot rotation for live

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryProt.zip

----------


## yourson

> Hi guys, is there a MoP Arms Warrior Profile yet?
> 
> Thanks


There is basic Tem Nova MoP profile at /trunk - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally&#39;s PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## lolomo2003

> Ive tried a number of Resto druid pve profiles (live not beta). None of them have really worked out well. Anyone have one they particularly like?


Means you didn't try to much  :Smile: . My brother use Sheurons profile for DS Hc with a healing rate of 30-34% with 4 healers and around 38% with 3 healers.

----------


## saga3180

> Ive tried a number of Resto druid pve profiles (live not beta). None of them have really worked out well. Anyone have one they particularly like?


Personally i think Sheuron's Resto druid works best for me.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Going to try using sheurons Holy priest pve profile for ds normal raid, any tips on if I should use aoe or single target sen or sanc

----------


## Dominium

> I will rep anyone who can make a simple autoloot using the interupt function. The following must apply, the unit must be dead to loot, and make sure it doesnt try to reloot the same body which you have already looted. I only need it for one specific mob so when making it just put in Mangy Wolf and I'll replace it as needed. Tons of thx, my script has been failing recently =P


You want it for the instant respawn mob in AQ20. Did I guess? ;D Need a looting script too ;(

----------


## joboy_67

> You want it for the instant respawn mob in AQ20. Did I guess? ;D Need a looting script too ;(


Actually no, I just use my hunter and honorbuddy for that.

----------


## Pille0214

> Mop rotation for ret - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRetMOP.zip
> Has auto seal switch.
> 
> Prot rotation for live
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryProt.zip


Hola averykey your Prot for live doesnt work for me!After start, it doing nothing...thanks for help

----------


## Lexi777

Pretty sure Vitalic's rogue profile just helped me break 2k finalllyyyy. Much thanks! 

Oh i was wondering btw, you know your combat text? Would there be anyway to make that show up in the middle of my screen (Kinda like a raid warning) Instead of in the text box? Most people will probably think that's annoying, but I feel it would help me knowing what its attempting to do right when it activates. Sometimes I don't notice for example when it disarms someone since in arena im usually not looking at my chat box. Thanks!

----------


## firepong

> Pretty sure Vitalic's rogue profile just helped me break 2k finalllyyyy. Much thanks! 
> 
> Oh i was wondering btw, you know your combat text? Would there be anyway to make that show up in the middle of my screen (Kinda like a raid warning) Instead of in the text box? Most people will probably think that's annoying, but I feel it would help me knowing what its attempting to do right when it activates. Sometimes I don't notice for example when it disarms someone since in arena im usually not looking at my chat box. Thanks!


Give me a minute and I'll find the code that's used for that. I remember part of it, but not the full thing. It's almost like print() but the warning print() one.

----------


## vitalic

> Pretty sure Vitalic's rogue profile just helped me break 2k finalllyyyy. Much thanks! 
> 
> Oh i was wondering btw, you know your combat text? Would there be anyway to make that show up in the middle of my screen (Kinda like a raid warning) Instead of in the text box? Most people will probably think that's annoying, but I feel it would help me knowing what its attempting to do right when it activates. Sometimes I don't notice for example when it disarms someone since in arena im usually not looking at my chat box. Thanks!


If that is true I'm really happy! Didn't think my profile would be useful to anyone as I didn't have the first clue about making profiles when I started working on it in February/March.

You do get used to it after a while, I think constant raid warnings in arena might be off putting for you but who knows. It helps to use something like Portrait Timers to make the ccs stand out more, but there are occasions where it will try to disarm someone from the front and it will get dodged which can be annoying when you go to use the spell and it is on cooldown, but on the other hand it can pull off sick disarms on vanishes etc. so the Rogue can't get an opener on you.

----------


## Cun

Couldn't play WoW without this anymore, makes the boring bits of the game a lot more fun  :Smile:  topping DPS meters on my hunter and mage, and topping healing meter on my resto druid. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

Here is auto loot kind of code...It works...BUT!! It uses the "InteractUnit("mouseover")" sooo anyhing you hover over it interacts with. I was going to work out the bugs, but wow has become boring...I have no guild anymore, so not raiding = boring game. 

Anyone need a Holy paladin? 7/8HM exp? 



```
local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()


if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0 and not UnitCastingInfo("player") and gotloot == 0
then InteractUnit("mouseover") end

if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end
```

----------


## averykey

Prot is fixed, Missed an end :3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryProt.zip

You can update it from pqr as well.

----------


## kg0000

is there a code that can make my char attack whatever the MT is attacking?
i'm using Sheuron's profiles, and it works just fine on my holy priest, but on my mage, it doesn't attack unless i pick a target.

----------


## averykey

> is there a code that can make my char attack whatever the MT is attacking?
> i'm using Sheuron's profiles, and it works just fine on my holy priest, but on my mage, it doesn't attack unless i pick a target.


 RunMacroText("/Assist")

I don't know if that will work.

----------


## averykey

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRetMOP.zip

Updated, You can download the update from pqr as well.



> This does not use dps cooldowns, divine protection, devotion aura, divine shield.
> 
> If you want it to use sacred shield or word of glory please post on the forums or move them into the rotation your self.
> 
> Mass exorcism needs to be tested.


Mass exorcism should work, I just haven't tested it yet.

Added a leveling profile
Sacred Shield
Blessings
Lay on Hands
Word of Glory
Range checks for Exorcism/Judgement/Hammer of Wrath
Mass Exorcism
Combat Check
Xelper's Latency Adjuster
and cleaned up some of the code.


edit:

Updated live Ret

Rewrote inq
Cleaned up code
Added a bunch of checks; Example: It doesn't use crusader strike when we have 3hp.
Shift to skip fading light

Next update, adding a solo/quest profile and a lower gear rotation.

----------


## daveyboyuk

been using imdasandmans masterfrost profile for a while works flawlessly however is there any easy way to change howling blast to icy touch for spine hc purposes

----------


## Xelper

So I haven't looked at it yet, and I know it is possible to simply accept and complete quests... but is it possible to 'analyze' the rewards? I've been super busy or I would look at it myself (maybe will tonight)..

Basically, I want to select the reward from a quest that best fits... If I am a druid I want to pick the item (if possible) with agility instead of int for feral.

It would make questing a bit faster!

----------


## firepong

> So I haven't looked at it yet, and I know it is possible to simply accept and complete quests... but is it possible to 'analyze' the rewards? I've been super busy or I would look at it myself (maybe will tonight)..
> 
> Basically, I want to select the reward from a quest that best fits... If I am a druid I want to pick the item (if possible) with agility instead of int for feral.
> 
> It would make questing a bit faster!


It's Definitely possibe. HonorBuddy does practically the same thing, and it's working out great.

EDIT* I remember seeing a function that would shit out all of the common stats on a item like for example, lets say it was a druid tier 13 piece. it would shit out something like 400 stamina, 300 agility, 200 mastery and 200 haste or whatever is on the stat.

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetItemStats
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetItemStatDelta
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetItemInfo

For example, to take use of GetItemStats() for a quest or something, do GetItemStats(select(2,GetItemInfo(itemID))) or something along those lings. Make a table maybe of the items that are currently available for a quest.

Used for Quests:
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetQuestItemInfo
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetQuestItemLink
http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetQuestReward

I know a table will have to be made for sure, just don't ask my how to exactly code that in. I haven't exactly learned the ins and outs with tables  :Cool:

----------


## kg0000

my anti-malware picked up this from PQR.exe today, anybody else had it?

----------


## crystal_tech

nope on the malware / xelper if you use pawn it tells you based on your weights if the items is an upgrade or if you need to pick it to vendor.

----------


## Xelper

Thanks, I'll take a look at that... I just want to make an ability that completes quests, auto-selects the best quest reward for my spec and picks up any available quests from my target to make leveling go quicker.  :Smile: 

@kg0000: That detection is heuristic, which means it found some code that does something similar to a known malware. Nothing to worry about.

----------


## firepong

What the cracker kinda AV is that O.o

----------


## Kinkeh

> What the cracker kinda AV is that O.o


Something asian but his desktop seems to be in English. :3 kind of weird?

----------


## Disavowed12

I found a post in the thread already of how to fix this but the method given doesn't work or replace the missing file... I get the below:

PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped

Any help please as the rotation editor and update method I saw don't work for me so I'm unable to use PQR atm  :Frown:

----------


## firepong

> I found a post in the thread already of how to fix this but the method given doesn't work or replace the missing file... I get the below:
> 
> PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped
> 
> Any help please as the rotation editor and update method I saw don't work for me so I'm unable to use PQR atm


Not unable to use PQR, just unable to use Shuerons profiles till you get the DATA file. In the .rar archive file you downloaded, there should have been a DATA folder. your suppose to copy that folder to the inside of your PQRotation folder. If it asks you to over-write, click yes or over-write and replace existing files or whatever.

----------


## Disavowed12

Doh, I did that with one of the others and I didn't think to do it when I got Shuerons. My bad.

Cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

> is there a code that can make my char attack whatever the MT is attacking?
> i'm using Sheuron's profiles, and it works just fine on my holy priest, but on my mage, it doesn't attack unless i pick a target.


Autoassist MT is coded already when you are on a party, disabled on raid because the number of variables increase.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@sheuron your holy priest profile, tried it for ds today! Some reason it casts heal a lot rather than aoe heals but it's in a raid? Doesn't barely cast prayer of healing

----------


## Decaed

I am in the process of writing my Frost DK profile for MoP, but I'm running into an issue with Frost Strike.

Has the spell id been changed at all? I checked on wowhead but it looks to be the same. But for whatever reason it just will not work.

Here is the code I'm using:



```
if  UnitPower("player") > 60 then
return true
end
```

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Cookie799

i have searched all this thread to see if there us a Enchan Shammy PVP but can not see one anywhere .... Anyone know if there is one plz ???

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

I had posted on the NOVA profile forums but thought I'd ask here as well. Has there been any work on a DPS Warrior profile for MoP yet? I haven't been able to find any updates/info via the search or reading the past 12-14 pages I needed to catch up on. Thank you.

----------


## yourson

> I had posted on the NOVA profile forums but thought I'd ask here as well. Has there been any work on a DPS Warrior profile for MoP yet? I haven't been able to find any updates/info via the search or reading the past 12-14 pages I needed to catch up on. Thank you.


Team Nova has basic Arms profile. 

Looks like since Boss stopped making profiles, warriors don't really have "full time" profile writer  :Frown: .

----------


## Xelper

I should write a basic guide to starting a profile based on SimCraft, explaing the basic Lua if then system, etc. Explaining why I am doing things where I am... etc

Basically how to turn this:
actions=flask,precombat=1,type=titanic_strength
actions+=/food,precombat=1,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
actions+=/blessing_of_kings,precombat=1,if=!aura.str_agi_int.up
actions+=/blessing_of_might,precombat=1,if=!aura.mastery.up&!aura.str_agi_int.up
actions+=/seal_of_truth,precombat=1
actions+=/snapshot_stats,precombat=1
actions+=/golemblood_potion,precombat=1
actions+=/rebuke
actions+=/seal_of_truth,if=mana.pct>=90|seal.none
actions+=/seal_of_insight,if=mana.pct<=30
actions+=/golemblood_potion,if=buff.bloodlust.react|target.time_to_die<=40
actions+=/auto_attack
actions+=/judgment,if=!debuff.physical_vulnerability.up|debuff.physical_vulnerability.rema ins<8
actions+=/inquisition,if=(buff.inquisition.down|buff.inquisition.remains<=2)&(holy_power>= 3)
actions+=/guardian_of_ancient_kings,if=cooldown.avenging_wrath.remains<10
actions+=/avenging_wrath,if=pet.guardian_of_ancient_kings.active
actions+=/templars_verdict,if=holy_power>=3
actions+=/exorcism
actions+=/hammer_of_wrath
actions+=/crusader_strike
actions+=/judgment

Into a fully functioning profile.

----------


## Dominium

> I should write a basic guide to starting a profile based on SimCraft, explaing the basic Lua if then system, etc. Explaining why I am doing things where I am... etc
> 
> Basically how to turn this:
> actions=flask,precombat=1,type=titanic_strength
> actions+=/food,precombat=1,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
> actions+=/blessing_of_kings,precombat=1,if=!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/blessing_of_might,precombat=1,if=!aura.mastery.up&!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/seal_of_truth,precombat=1
> actions+=/snapshot_stats,precombat=1
> ...


That would be FABULOUS!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clotic

Lf shaman pvp resteo Profile pm me with info!

----------


## Cookie799

> Lf shaman pvp resteo Profile pm me with info!



lf pvp enchan one

----------


## Lexi777

> lf pvp enchan one


Lol whatt?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I should write a basic guide to starting a profile based on SimCraft, explaing the basic Lua if then system, etc. Explaining why I am doing things where I am... etc
> 
> Basically how to turn this:
> actions=flask,precombat=1,type=titanic_strength
> actions+=/food,precombat=1,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
> actions+=/blessing_of_kings,precombat=1,if=!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/blessing_of_might,precombat=1,if=!aura.mastery.up&!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/seal_of_truth,precombat=1
> actions+=/snapshot_stats,precombat=1
> ...


its easy to read once you know the symbols.

precombat = before combat
if=! = if not
| = or
actions+=/rebuke = PQR_SpellAvailable(spellid)
actions+=/seal_of_truth,if=mana.pct>=90|seal.none = use seal of truth if mana % is less than or equal to 90% or you have no seal

I'll add to this to help ya out xelper with differ styles of coding explained it should help the learning process.

----------


## Cookie799

> Lol whatt?


I am looking for a Shammy PVP Enchancement profile .........................

that more clearer to you ?

----------


## Xelper

I've started coming up with a complete guide, it looks like a mess because I copied and pasted it from word into the wiki... but I will reformat it and update it later on.

The first update just explains basic lua usage:
Profile Writing Basics - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Team Nova has basic Arms profile. 
> 
> Looks like since Boss stopped making profiles, warriors don't really have "full time" profile writer .


I'm pretty positive the Arms profile listed on Nova is a retail version of Arms, not an updated version that works and uses the new abilities in MoP. If anyone can correct/confirm this to me I'd appreciate it.

----------


## Boppalopigus

ETA on the beta offests?

----------


## Xelper

MOP Beta (v15799) offsets are now up.

----------


## javi555

Can anyone pm me how to simply implement a way to use Shift to stop the rotation and use what I need to use then after releasing Shift it continues?

----------


## averykey

> Can anyone pm me how to simply implement a way to use Shift to stop the rotation and use what I need to use then after releasing Shift it continues?


Not sure if this will work, Just saw some code that might be relevant. 






```
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()

if shiftDown ~= nil then
    PQR_RotationStarted = false
end
```

edit: looked through some more profiles and found some new code, try this if the other doesn't work.



```
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()

if shiftDown ~= nil then
    PQR_StopRotation()
end
```

----------


## Xelper

He said he wants it to resume when Shift is unpressed... so:

Easiest way to do this is to put an ability at the top of the rotation with a spell ID of 0 



```
local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()

if shiftDown ~= nil then
    return true
end
```

----------


## Weischbier

Does anybody have a working Frost Strike in MoP?
I'm using Imdasandmans, bubby, xrn and holobytes versions and none of them are using it.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## kg0000

can someone recommand a working DK tanking profile?
i tried to search thread, the only one i'm able to find is nova's, but that gave me a lua error everytime i use it. 
Saying:
Message: [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(55050) ..."]:5: attempt to call global 'PQ_UnitInfo' (a nil value)
Time: 06/30/12 14:14:46
Count: 9
Stack: [C]: in function `PQ_UnitInfo'
[string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(55050) ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

You sure you got the data-file in the data-folder?

----------


## averykey

> Does anybody have a working Frost Strike in MoP?
> I'm using Imdasandmans, bubby, xrn and holobytes versions and none of them are using it.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


Death Knight - Abilities - World of Warcraft

Don't know if its in-game anymore, don't play a death knight so I can't check.

edit:

found it

http://mop.wowhead.com/spell=49143/frost-strike

Maybe new spell id?

edit:

bubbas froststrike

spell id: 49143
target: target

if UnitPower("player") > 60 then
return true
end

I don't know

----------


## Calidris

Whitch profile should i use as a holy pala?

----------


## averykey

> Whitch profile should i use as a holy pala?


searchesandfinds profile is pretty good

----------


## Ninjaderp

yes, searchesandfinds profiles are the best!

----------


## Taran32

Are there any top notch Boomkin PVP profiles floating around? The only reasonably complete Boomy profile seems to be Nova's, but it's set up as a skeleton for leveling last I heard. Did anyone release one that got lost in the two threads? Search didn't come up with anything but I thought it'd been discussed before.

----------


## kamazi

what is a rotation bot?

----------


## wooloveshacks

> what is a rotation bot?


It's a bot.... that rotates.

Or, you could just read the first post of this thread.

----------


## dklcfr

> Death Knight - Abilities - World of Warcraft
> 
> Don't know if its in-game anymore, don't play a death knight so I can't check.
> 
> edit:
> 
> found it
> 
> Frost Strike - Spell - World of Warcraft
> ...


best i could get to work on the beta was:
Spell ID: 0


```
if UnitPower("player") > 35 then
	CastSpellByName("Frost Strike", Target)
	end
```

----------


## kg0000

> You sure you got the data-file in the data-folder?


thx for the tip, turns out I only got the outdated version from their download page, had to put up SVN for the right version.
everything is working fine now.

----------


## Weischbier

> best i could get to work on the beta was:
> Spell ID: 0
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitPower("player") > 35 then
> 	CastSpellByName("Frost Strike", Target)
> 	end
> ```


Thanks!
I'll test this now  :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

Attachment 8807

I just saw that^^

anybody else got that massive pqr ram usage?

----------


## Xelper

> what is a rotation bot?


A bot that spins in circles.

----------


## crystal_tech

> A bot that spins in circles.


well at least it didn't derail to a xbox360 joke lol.

----------


## gnosti83

> I should write a basic guide to starting a profile based on SimCraft, explaing the basic Lua if then system, etc. Explaining why I am doing things where I am... etc
> 
> Basically how to turn this:
> actions=flask,precombat=1,type=titanic_strength
> actions+=/food,precombat=1,type=beer_basted_crocolisk
> actions+=/blessing_of_kings,precombat=1,if=!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/blessing_of_might,precombat=1,if=!aura.mastery.up&!aura.str_agi_int.up
> actions+=/seal_of_truth,precombat=1
> actions+=/snapshot_stats,precombat=1
> ...


OMG yes please

----------


## Xelper

> well at least it didn't derail to a xbox360 joke lol.


Oh man, I can't believe I didn't consider that!

----------


## Xelper

> Attachment 8807
> 
> I just saw that^^
> 
> anybody else got that massive pqr ram usage?


Define massive. I haven't heard of anyone complaining about memory usage before.

(Your attachment won't be approved btw, they very rarely are... I think its a combination of OwnedCore not wanting to host tons of attachments and no one being tasked to approve them.)

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> There is basic Tem Nova MoP profile at /trunk - bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting


Ok so I must be a complete idiot but everytime I've tried to download the Arms Warrior profiles for MOP listed above, they lose their formating and become unusable in PQR. I'm using Chrome to right click as save as and it saves it as an .XML file but if I go to try and open it to view/check it, it's all garbled. Any help would greatly be appreciated or if someone could post them in a zip file I'd love you long time. Thanks

----------


## Xelper

Click on the XML 

Then on the right side you see "View Raw File"

Right click that link and save that one

Example, look at the right side of this page:
http://code.google.com/p/bubba-pqr-p..._Abilities.xml

Link brings you to: 
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/BETA/Nova%20[Arms][BETA-ONLY]_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Thank you so much Xepler!

----------


## Weischbier

> Define massive. I haven't heard of anyone complaining about memory usage before.
> 
> (Your attachment won't be approved btw, they very rarely are... I think its a combination of OwnedCore not wanting to host tons of attachments and no one being tasked to approve them.)


So you cant see the pic?
Well its a screen of PQR using 700+ mb of ram which i think is pretty massive^^

greetz

----------


## firepong

@Xelper

Is there a function equivalent to PQR_SwapRotation() that checks your current rotation running, like PQR_CurrentRotation() or the like? Was wanting to use one Ability with all rotation switching in it for my HonorBuddy Compatible Rotation.

Right now, this is what I currently have it set as:


```
local playerLevel = UnitLevel("Player")

if playerLevel < 85 then
	local talentTree = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
	local knownPul = IsSpellKnown(80313)
	
	if talentTree == 1 then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Leveling Mode - Balance DPS (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 2 and not knownPul then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Leveling Mode - Feral DPS (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 2 and knownPul then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Leveling Mode - Feral Tank (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 3 then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Leveling Mode - Healing (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	end
elseif playerLevel == 85 then
	local talentTree = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
	local knownPul = IsSpellKnown(80313)
	
	if talentTree == 1 then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Raid Mode - Balance DPS (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 2 and not knownPul then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Raid Mode - Feral DPS (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 2 and knownPul then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Raid Mode - Feral Tank (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	elseif talentTree == 3 then
		PQR_SwapRotation("Raid Mode - Healing (HonorBuddy Druid DPS)")
	end
end
```

And at the moment, since it cannot tell what rotation is currently running, it gets stuck in a loop when it actually switches rotations and the ability -- Rotation Switcher -- is at the top of that rotation.

If there is not a PQR Function that can check the current loaded Rotation, how hard would it be to code that into PQR?

P.S. To all the people that use my HonorBuddy Rotation, I am fixing to push these changes, but the Level 85 code in the Rotation Switcher will not, I REPEAT, WILL NOT, be included in this release at this time. I am currently working on the Balance Leveling Rotation as we speak.

----------


## OnionsTich

Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Just wanted to give some feedback, tried the MoP Arms warrior profile that was linked for Beta. Tried using it and it pops up a crapload of LUA errors and it prints out FAILED in my prat and doesnt work. Granted I'm only 86 at this time and not sure if it only works for level 90's but thought I'd let y'all know.

----------


## firepong

Maybe someone can shed some light on this little piece of code:


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")

if hasTarget and not isDead then
	for i=1,40 do
		local name,rank,icon,count,debuffType, duration, expirationTime,unitCaster,isStealable,shouldConsolidate,spellId = UnitBuff("Player",i)
		local direction = GetEclipseDirection()

		if name == "Eclipse (Solar)" or direction == "moon" or direction == "none" then
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176)))
		elseif name == "Eclipse (Lunar)" or direction == "sun" then
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2912)))
		end
	end
end
```

It works good and all, but for some reason, it want's to cancel a cast half way through and wants to start over. And when I make into a function and call the function for either Lunar or Solar state, it just returns 1 stat and never refreshes when you get to a new state, for example going from Solar > none > Lunar. It will always report Solar, never changing.

I'm passing stuff to it when it's a function, but it still does not want to refresh.

For the above code, the best way I can say to see what it's doing is to make a new ability and rotation and just copy and paste the code in and watch what it's doing. If this can get fixed, it would be the BEST way to do Wrath/Starfire for Balance Druid's IMO.

----------


## OnionsTich

Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA? IS THERE ANY WAY TO MAKE IT WORK ON BETA?

----------


## Holobyte

Hey, guys... it's been a while since I updated my profiles. I have been playing another games while waiting for MoP to go live.

Can anyone update me about latest PQR additions of note (for authors, I mean) so I can make use of them on my profiles? Thanks in advance!

----------


## firepong

> Maybe someone can shed some light on this little piece of code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
> local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
> 
> if hasTarget and not isDead then
> 	for i=1,40 do
> ...


Ok, to add to this post.

For some reason, lets say Starfire is casting and it tries to cast Starsurge while its casting, it will half the time cancel the spell and start all over. Is it a bug with the current PQR or just my WoW install screwing up. Real weird, only does it on Balance druid spec. I know theirs bugs with Balance druids, so maybe it's a server side problem for the class?

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, I've finally made up my mind on Making a PQRotation version of Balance DPS for leveling. And the verdict is:* NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!*

Reason for this is, just in the 15-20 level bracket, I have died over 20 times alone in the same spot, because the rotation runs out of mana. I go and change specs to feral, start up my rotation and let HB do the rest. Finish it in 1 shot, never falling below 50% hp WITH 5 MOBS ON ME. 

Before I go into the navy, I will try and perfect my Feral profile so it will stick and work till at least Mists comes out for levelers. So get that leveling done before the next expansion comes out and I'm not around to fix/repair the bugs that will come with new SpellID's and the like.

The stuff I will mostly be working on is Getting level 85 rotations setup for Balance (This I will do as I already have a semi-decent Balance profile coded), getting the rest of the Level 85 Feral DPS rotation coded in, and if Sheuron will let me, I'll just link to his rotation for healing reasons. I will also get level 1-10 DPS setup to where you can use the profile all the way through from 1-85. Right now, it is from 10-85, with half of the feral DPS coded in since I did that while coding in some of the later spells you learn.

P.S. Again, it's sad how Balance is shitty when leveling from 1-85. The mana regen for lower levels is still not there enough to physically/remotely consider using that spec to level.

----------


## averykey

> Maybe someone can shed some light on this little piece of code:
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
> local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
> 
> if hasTarget and not isDead then
> 	for i=1,40 do
> ...


Reset the state, is there a direction none? Can you include more code.

----------


## firepong

> Reset the state, is there a direction none? Can you include more code.


That's all there is to it for my Wrath/Starfire code. Wanted to make it as simple as possible. And there is a none direction. When you first start out DPS and there is no current direction for the bar, GetEclipseDirection() reports "none". And to get DPS started off quick, I put it up there Wrath instead of the long ass cast time of Starfire.

But anyways, I pretty much scratched that and just went with:


```
		if direction == "moon" or direction == "none" then
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176)))
		elseif direction == "sun" then
			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2912)))
		end
```

So far, the above has worked good enough. Haven't had any problems out of it from what I tested on my short time of trying to level with Balance. I know at one time or another, it was reporting the wrong shit half of the time with the above API code. Guess Blizzard fixed it since it's doing pretty good.

UPDATE:

Version 1.0.2.0 of my HonorBuddy profile is out. Just updated the PQRotation portion of the code for levels 1-10, added in Ferocious Bite (coulda swore I already had it coded in :confused: lol) from the level you learn it all the way up to level 85 and for the raiding profile. 80% of the level 85 raiding rotation is coded in. Tomorrow, I'm going to give it a whirl and see how it does in lazy raider with HonorBuddy handling all mangle/Shred in LFR. If it handles it great, I'll leave it at that. If it does not, I will modify the HonorBuddy CC to not do anything if the player is 85 and let PQRotation handle the raiding profile 100% at 85. 

Other small minor fixes. Other than that, everything was explained in this post and my earlier posts.

Just update the PQRotation profile though the Rotation Editor.

----------


## averykey

> That's all there is to it for my Wrath/Starfire code. Wanted to make it as simple as possible. And there is a none direction. When you first start out DPS and there is no current direction for the bar, GetEclipseDirection() reports "none". And to get DPS started off quick, I put it up there Wrath instead of the long ass cast time of Starfire.
> 
> But anyways, I pretty much scratched that and just went with:
> 
> 
> ```
> 		if direction == "moon" or direction == "none" then
> 			CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176)))
> 		elseif direction == "sun" then
> ...


Where does geteclipsedirection come from? did you make it? or is it in the api?

----------


## firepong

> Where does geteclipsedirection come from? did you make it? or is it in the api?


Its part of the API. I would look through all of Blizzards code and see how they come up with that specific function, but why bother when it's working fine now.

----------


## Addikt

Hi Guys and Gals,

Awesome work with all the continual work with these profiles, does anyone recomend a good Frost PVP profile for Death Knight? because im searching the forums and cant find anything >.>

----------


## lolomo2003

> Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA? IS THERE ANY WAY TO MAKE IT WORK ON BETA?


Agree with you m8. Most of Sheurons profiles are great. Rogue, Druid Tank, Shaman (I didn't try others but this are amazing). Keep it up with your profiles and THANK YOU SHEURON  :Smile:

----------


## OnionsTich

*Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA? IS THERE ANY WAY TO MAKE IT WORK ON BETA?*

----------


## crystal_tech

> *Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA? IS THERE ANY WAY TO MAKE IT WORK ON BETA?*


beta is beta and not live so why waste time perfecting a profile if it might need major changes from patch to patch. take the time to learn the class and test the game for bugs and such. when numbers and rotations are set you'll start seeing more mists profiles.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron's Resto shaman profile is amazing. Do you plan on making Mists profiles? Please don't stop! If you got BETA profiles please post! And will your current profiles work on Mists BETA? IS THERE ANY WAY TO MAKE IT WORK ON BETA?


1. yes
2. no
3. yes, but i ll not waste time testing profiles on beta.

----------


## Xelper

It is pointless to update profiles for beta right now, maybe in the week or two before release. Class changes will occur, and its pointless having to do the work twice. I released the beta offsets mainly for the profile developers that want to get a headstart really. (And myself, I hate leveling  :Wink: )

----------


## Kinky

I'm not dead! I've just been sick.
Shadowpriest profile should be updated tonight/tomorrow. I've got a ton of cleaning to do at home though, first. :x

----------


## xLegendx

> I'm not dead! I've just been sick.
> Shadowpriest profile should be updated tonight/tomorrow. I've got a ton of cleaning to do at home though, first. :x


Take your time (:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What profile do you guys suggest for LFR or normal DS for Resto Druid?

----------


## haxspidor

> None.... 10 chars


so warden can't detect this?

----------


## dklcfr

> so warden can't detect this?


It hasn't yet.

----------


## Noelpqr

> What profile do you guys suggest for LFR or normal DS for Resto Druid?


sheuron's profile and it is a lot easy to tweak as you like
and eff profile is as good too.
links 
eff or ash profile
sheuron's

sorry the latest profile from eff is on this link http://www.mediafire.com/?sn34k1u3dkhzvsj

----------


## lolomo2003

sheouron's

----------


## OnionsTich

sheuron. Would it be possible to update the Resto shammy profile with auto dispells for spine of deathwing heroic? That would be great!

----------


## OnionsTich

*I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!*

----------


## ace99ro

i checked sheurons profiles and none of them has an integrated dispelling checker , like buba's holy or onya's resto shammy , u need to integrate a code looking like this 

buba's code :

-- Checking if there's a dangerous Debuff we shouldn't Cleanse 
-- Rewrite
function DontDispel(t)
local buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108, 34914, 109325, 106200 }
local DontDispelCheck = false
for i=1, #buff do
if UnitDebuffID(t, buff[i]) then
if UnitDebuffID(t, 87100) then
return false
elseif UnitDebuffID(t, 31117, "EXACT") then
return false
elseif UnitDebuffID(t, 109325) then
if UnitDebuffID(t, 110317) then
return false
end
end
DontDispelCheck = true
end
end
return DontDispelCheck
end


-- Checking if there's a Dangerous Debuff we need to cleanse Immediately
function DangerousMagic(t)
local buff = { 5782, 118, 122, 339, 1499, 6358, 605, 20066, 853, 5484, 71757, 104601, 107629, 99567, 31117, 110317, 103363, 106199 }
for i=1, #buff do 
if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i], "EXACT") then 
return true 
end 
end
end


onya's code :

Decurse = { 
--- Hour of Twilight
102582, --- chains of frost
102848, -- tentacle smash
43415, -- freezing trap
103363, -- Twilight Shear
103151, -- Righteous Shear

--- End Time
102057, -- Scorched
101840, -- Molten Blast
101412, -- Shriek of the Highborne

--- Dragon Soul
105289, -- Shattered Ice
108567, -- Shattered Ice
103434, --- disrupting shadows 
109333, -- Frost Corruption
107629, --- boulder smash
109423, -- Shackles of Ice
106199, -- blood corruption
}

----------


## crystal_tech

> *I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!*


my eyes!!!! they burn!!! please use standard color and font size if you can.

----------


## OnionsTich

*Sorry. I just really hope for something like this. Is it possible to do easy? maybe a blacklist on the spell i dont want dispelled?*

----------


## OnionsTich

If i use buba's for spine heroic will it ignore dispelling Blood Corruption: Earth?

----------


## ajni

Can't get PQR to work, it detects my char name but when i press select all it says is Not Logged In.
WoW in 32bit windowed mode with all addons disabled, .net4 installed and running on win7 64 bit.
HonorBuddy works perfectly but would rather use this for my rotations.
Anyone any ideas ?

----------


## OnionsTich

I see "106199, -- blood corruption" but there is two types of blood corruption. Death needs dispelled and earth you do not dispell.

----------


## averykey

> *I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!*




Let me tell you what I know about lua so you can do the above yourself.

Every if needs an end and you need a return true for the spell to work.
Everything else is copy paste.

Don't say you can't do this either, I could teach my 7 year old nephew to do this in 15mins.


Just in case you have trouble here's half the work.

--cleanse spirit
Spell ID: 51886

--blood corruption earth
Spell ID: 106200

--blood corruption death
Spell ID; 106199

example:
if BCDeath partycode then
return true
end

--don't need this/example
if BCEarth partycode and playerHealth >= 190k then
-- your statement before was weird because you don't even need earth if you don't want it dispelled.
return false
end

Instead of learning about an if statement you could just grab sheuron's pause rotation code or add this to the top.

--probably not right
if altKeyIsDown() then
return true
end

spell ID: 0

----------


## triggersad

earth is 106200

so just put in 106199 which is death, and you should be fine...


Now on another note....for sheurons...resto shammy profile, for hagara and zon'ozz, does sheuron automatically cleanse disrupting shadow when they are 10 + yards away, 

and similarly for hagara, frostflake is there a way so that pqr cleanses the target when they are in the watery entrenchment...I understand the code..but some of the parts I am little sketchy on and

in onya's



```
debuff = { 97298, 97490, 97397,96950,96958,98040,98038,98033 ,20989,43361,96636,43095,90488,81836,93674,93613,103434}
if mytarget > 40 then
  for i = 0, members, 1 do
    if i==0 then cleansetarget = "player" else cleansetarget = group..tostring(i) end
    if IsSpellInRange("Cleanse Spirit", cleansetarget) == 1 then
    local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID(cleansetarget,43299,1)
    if count == nil then count = 0 end
    if count > 4 then
        SilentCast(51886,cleansetarget)
         return true
     end
     for k,v in ipairs(debuff) do
       if UnitDebuffID(cleansetarget,v,1) then 
        SilentCast(51886,cleansetarget)
         return true
       end
     end     
    end
  end
end
```

this is for cleansing targets,

now I know he is listing specific spells to cleanse and the target has to be greater the 40% hp
0 = true
while 1= false..

I am assuming I can use spell range for what I want to do...but I am still unsure

so any help on the matter would be amazing..

----------


## OnionsTich

Im just so confused where i would put any of this. im not very smart at this stuff : /

----------


## OnionsTich

Reason i wanted it to dispel earth till it was on someone with 190+ health was because the debuff helps tanks more. But i would just be happy for it to dispell all death and stop dispelling when earth gets but on a target. Then when death comes again it will continue to dispell death.

----------


## triggersad

easiest way to do that is to get onya's healing pqr profile

open it up
goto ability editor

goto shaman - then onya profile
find cleanse spiriit

add

106199 
where it says debuff in the code,

in the end it should look like this



debuff = { 97298, 97490, 97397,96950,96958,98040,98038,98033 ,20989,43361,96636,43095,90488,81836,93674,93613,106199}

save and done...and complete..

just a quick question though, how did you get past heroic hagara and zon'ozz if you werent dispelling those?

----------


## Kinky

Wow, some people are really into giving you props Sheuron! Haha.

I've integrated a cooldown switch to my profiles, giving you guys the ability to choose between a manual and automatic mode. The profiles work with/without cooldowns, all though you obviously get the most damage out of using them.  :Wink:  Should prove great for some bosses like Ultraxion, Hagara, Morecock and Zon'ozz where you want to hold cooldowns until they're debuffed/after HoT/After Earth/Standing still. Uploading it in the next few hours.  :Smile:

----------


## OnionsTich

> just a quick question though, how did you get past heroic hagara and zon'ozz if you werent dispelling those?


I can heal on a shammy without it :P But we dont dispel debuff on heroic zonozz. we heal through it and i heal myself on hagara

----------


## OnionsTich

> Wow, some people are really into giving you props Sheuron! Haha.
> 
> I've integrated a cooldown switch to my profiles, giving you guys the ability to choose between a manual and automatic mode. The profiles work with/without cooldowns, all though you obviously get the most damage out of using them.  Should prove great for some bosses like Ultraxion, Hagara, Morecock and Zon'ozz where you want to hold cooldowns until they're debuffed/after HoT/After Earth/Standing still. Uploading it in the next few hours.


 I give you props mentally! I love you Spriests profile. Been using it for long long time.

----------


## OnionsTich

> easiest way to do that is to get onya's healing pqr profile
> 
> open it up
> goto ability editor
> 
> goto shaman - then onya profile
> find cleanse spiriit
> 
> add
> ...



Does onyas perform aswell as Sheurons?

----------


## OnionsTich

> easiest way to do that is to get onya's healing pqr profile
> 
> open it up
> goto ability editor
> 
> goto shaman - then onya profile
> find cleanse spiriit
> 
> add
> ...


 Will doing this ignore dispelling Earth?

----------


## triggersad

yes it does...I think it works better because it allows for more control with your healing rain

you can't mouse over heal though, I just use the basic raid frames and select who you want to heal..

you have to focus tank to put on earth shield..

but for that one fight..onya should suffice..

and it won't dispell earth, that is correct.

----------


## OnionsTich

I see this



> if table.maxn (cursesfromevent) ~= 0 then
> local aaa= gooey[cursesfromevent[1]]
> local dc = 0
> if aaa ~= nil then
> for i=1,40 do
> local D, _, _, _,_,_,_,_,_,_,sid = UnitDebuff(aaa,i)
> if D then if sid == cursesfromevent[2] then dc = 1 end end
> end
> end
> ...

----------


## triggersad

Attachment 8908Attachment 8909

there you go, place those in shaman folder

----------


## OnionsTich

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator ;(

----------


## OnionsTich

ohhh there pending approval xD

----------


## OnionsTich

Ohhh I think must wait for admin to approve! if you check you messages on site i have send you my email if possible? xD

----------


## OnionsTich

Ok it looks like this and the 106199 is death. and with this edit it will 100% not dispel earth?




> debuff = { 97298, 97490, 97397,96950,96958,98040,98038,98033 ,20989,43361,96636,43095,90488,81836,93674,93613,103434,*106199*}
> if mytarget > 40 then
> for i = 0, members, 1 do
> if i==0 then cleansetarget = "player" else cleansetarget = group..tostring(i) end
> if IsSpellInRange("Cleanse Spirit", cleansetarget) == 1 then
> local _, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID(cleansetarget,43299,1)
> if count == nil then count = 0 end
> if count > 4 then
> SilentCast(51886,cleansetarget)
> ...

----------


## triggersad

try it and find out ...

----------


## OnionsTich

106199 is just blood corruption? or specifically death?

----------


## OnionsTich

I think i understand now. if the code isn't in the list it will not dispel.

--blood corruption earth
Spell ID: 106200

--blood corruption death
Spell ID; 106199

----------


## Wonderworm

Anyone know if we create beta profiles will they work on the upcoming 5.0.1 pre event build? Won't have access to the PTR once its up but have Beta access.

----------


## lordkain

Hi all, 
I'm new to PQR, but a long time Honorbuddy user. I'm looking for a good Holy Priest PVE raiding (DS) profile. Is there any profile other than Sheuron's?
Also, I'd like to know if any if you is using PQR for Holy Priests and what are the results in LFR and DS 10 N? Does it top the healing meters? Which profile are you using? 
(Please, do not recommend anything you're not currently using. I'd like to hear from users with real experience using Holy Priest profiles. Thanks).

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone know if we create beta profiles will they work on the upcoming 5.0.1 pre event build? Won't have access to the PTR once its up but have Beta access.


The API available to you in 5.0.1 pre-MOP build will be the same API as the MOP build. You should be able to write a profile on beta as a level 85 then use it as a level 85 at release.

----------


## D4rk5tyl3z

I need Help i have the latest version of PQR but there are no rotations in the bot itself...i downloaded various profiles and put them in the profiles folder but when i enter the bot the rotations aren´t there...what am i doing wrong?

----------


## Schattengest

There is any fishing profile?

----------


## Kinky

@D4rk5tyl3z: Make sure the profiles you're trying to load are in their respective folders in the Profiles folder in PQR.

@Schattengest: Can't be done with PQR as far as I know.

----------


## sheuron

> i checked sheurons profiles and none of them has an integrated dispelling checker , like buba's holy or onya's resto shammy , u need to integrate a code looking like this 
> 
> buba's code :
> 
> -- Checking if there's a dangerous Debuff we shouldn't Cleanse 
> -- Rewrite
> function DontDispel(t)
> local buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108, 34914, 109325, 106200 }
> local DontDispelCheck = false
> ...


the functions you paste there was coded by me, seem you didnt checked sheuron profiles good enought :P

----------


## OnionsTich

sheuron did you check what i said about heroic spine in the previous posts?

----------


## OnionsTich

I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!

----------


## D4rk5tyl3z

[QUOTE=mentally;2360436]@D4rk5tyl3z: Make sure the profiles you're trying to load are in their respective folders in the Profiles folder in PQR.

i have the profiles in PQR\Profiles\DRUID

and they are not showing up i try to open them in the rotation or ability editor but there they aren´t either...it is as if they are not in the folder...but they are

----------


## OnionsTich

I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!

----------


## sheuron

> sheuron did you check what i said about heroic spine in the previous posts?


No more updates will be released for current version. And 5.0.1 profiles ll be made from scratch.

----------


## OnionsTich

WILL YOU MAKE A SIMPLE one for beta?

----------


## ace99ro

@ sheuron 

nice , but unfortunently none of your imba healing profiles ( resto druid , holy priest , resto shaman ) have that code in them , so you can easily add what should and should not be dispelled , but thats a minor inconvinience tbh , the profiles work great , dispelling can be done manually

----------


## sheuron

> @ sheuron 
> 
> nice , but unfortunently none of your imba healing profiles ( resto druid , holy priest , resto shaman ) have that code in them , so you can easily add what should and should not be dispelled , but thats a minor inconvinience tbh , the profiles work great , dispelling can be done manually


on PQR_xrn.lua search this function



```
function BadEffects(t)
  local buff  = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108, 101810 } 
  for i=1, #buff do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
end
```

Add the spell id you dont want to be dispelled

----------


## Ralphiuss

Anyone need a holy paladin right now?!?! I WANT TO RAID!! apping and apping to some of these guilds is really starting to suck..

----------


## OnionsTich

> function BadEffects(t)
> local buff = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108, 101810, 106200 } 
> for i=1, #buff do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
> end


 Would this be correct? 106200 Is what I do not want to dispell. that is earth i believe.

----------


## OnionsTich

Sheroun does your profile dispell --blood corruption death
Spell ID; 106199 ? If not can you explain on how to make it do such!

----------


## firepong

> Sheroun does your profile dispell --blood corruption death
> Spell ID; 106199 ? If not can you explain on how to make it do such!


He did in his previous quoted post?

----------


## OnionsTich

all i want is sheuron's profile to dispell death and to not dispell earth ;( but ive been searchign for days if it will do this!!

----------


## OnionsTich

His last post said how to add Earth to the DO NOT DISPELL list correct? What im asking is if it will dispell Death

----------


## Ralphiuss

This is what I use for my Holy Paladin



```
if UnitDebuffID("target", 106199) 
then CastSpellByID(4987)
```

You'll need to change the spell ID to what you use to disspell. As well you'll have to manual target the frame. Also you'll need to move or something if you're casting something. It's very crude, but it gets the job done,

----------


## OnionsTich

so confused ;*(

----------


## Decaed

Hey guys =)

Just wondering if someone would be able to give me some advice in trying to code Blood Tap for my early MoP DK profile?

Here is what I'm working with.



```
local Blood Charge = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)

if Blood Charge == nil then
return true
end
```

I'm still new to writing profiles, but I'm doing as much research as I can to try and do it all on my own. But I'm a little stuck  :Frown: 

The way the new Blood Tap works is you need to have 5 Blood Charges before you can use it. I'm not sure how to add that into the above piece of code.

Could someone be so kind as to give me a hint on how to apply that to this code? 

Thank you in advance!

----------


## imdasandman

Hey I am lurking kinda still... does the player base here in pqr still use my dk profiles? What improvements/tweaks do you think need to be done? Let me know via pm and I will try to address them Thanks.
P.S. I only worked on frost/unholy dks for pve

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey guys =)
> 
> Just wondering if someone would be able to give me some advice in trying to code Blood Tap for my early MoP DK profile?
> 
> Here is what I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


first thing you need to check/verifiy is: does each stack of blood charge carry it's own specific spell id or does it all share the same spell id?

----------


## imdasandman

> Anyone need a holy paladin right now?!?! I WANT TO RAID!! apping and apping to some of these guilds is really starting to suck..


hehe I feel your pain that used to be me... I got my hm dw kill while it was( still is) current content. First time I had ever fully cleared current content. Been close so many other times in other xpacs  :Stick Out Tongue: .... yea my raiding hardcoreish days are done  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Decaed

> first thing you need to check/verifiy is: does each stack of blood charge carry it's own specific spell id or does it all share the same spell id?


It shares the same spell id. It just stacks to a maximum of 12 charges. So I will assume an aura is applied server-side.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> hehe I feel your pain that used to be me... I got my hm dw kill while it was( still is) current content. First time I had ever fully cleared current content. Been close so many other times in other xpacs .... yea my raiding hardcoreish days are done


I still would like to create a guild out of the good folks from this thread  :Smile:

----------


## OnionsTich

sheuron can you update your PQR_XRN file so that it dispels death but does not dispell earth? on heroic spine of deathwing

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Hey guys =)
> 
> Just wondering if someone would be able to give me some advice in trying to code Blood Tap for my early MoP DK profile?
> 
> Here is what I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Have you tried, might cause it to cast when it's ready. 



```
local Blood Charge = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)

if Blood Charge ~= nil then
return true
end
```

----------


## Decaed

> Have you tried, might cause it to cast when it's ready. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Blood Charge = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)
> 
> if Blood Charge ~= nil then
> return true
> ...


Ah, I will give that a go and see what results I come up with.

Thanks, Ralphiuss. =)

----------


## averykey

> Hey guys =)
> 
> Just wondering if someone would be able to give me some advice in trying to code Blood Tap for my early MoP DK profile?
> 
> Here is what I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Here you go, not sure if this will work just looked through some profiles and found the ids for blood charge/tap

note: you can have 12 blood charges

spell id: 45529
target: target

--Not sure if this will work, this is code from a trinket.
local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")

--Maybe it falls off? so you might want a; bloodChargeCount == 5 or bloodChargeEndTime <= 2
--local bloodChargeTime, _, _, _, _, _, bloodChargeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 114851) <-- spell id for bloodcharge
--if bloodChargeTime ~= nil then
--	bloodChargeEndTime = bloodChargeEndTime - GetTime()
--end

if bloodCharge ~= nil then
if bloodChargeCount == 5 then
return true
end
end

----------


## me28791

> I still would like to create a guild out of the good folks from this thread


potential for people to be stupid and say crap in chat as chat is scanned often even in guild, and the fact on top of that if you are aiming at hard modes it isn't all about big numbers

----------


## Ralphiuss

> potential for people to be stupid and say crap in chat as chat is scanned often even in guild, and the fact on top of that if you are aiming at hard modes it isn't all about big numbers


Still have to be picky of course.

----------


## Decaed

> Here you go, not sure if this will work just looked through some profiles and found the ids for blood charge/tap
> 
> note: you can have 12 blood charges
> 
> spell id: 45529
> target: target
> 
> --Not sure if this will work, this is code from a trinket.
> local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
> ...


Thank you so much, Averykey. This is a great help!

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey all just tried using this on the beta again with bubbas holy profile, downloaded the data files and everything and just getting spammed with an lua error atm. Tried doing a search but couldent see anything :-/




> Message: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
> Time: 07/04/12 08:37:17
> Count: 412
> Stack: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: spellsToCheck = <table> {
> ...

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@OnionsTich 
Please stop spamming the forum asking about dispels on spine, sheuron already answered your question and told you exactly what to do. You have to be prepared to edit the code yourself.

@imdasandman
I havn't been playing my DK much recently but the last time I used your frost profile it was working fine  :Smile:  The one thing I would ask for and this goes for other class profiles as well from other profile creators, please put in a button toggle for cooldowns. For frost I changed mine so I could toggle on and off Raise Dead. I prefer to only use it on boss fights really.
Other than that all perfect. Can't remember if I rep+ you before so here's more!  :Smile:

----------


## Decaed

So I have been testing the code that Averykey gave me, but for some reason it doesn't want to work.



```
local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
local bloodChargeTime, _, _, _, _, _, bloodChargeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)
 
bloodChargeCount == 5 or bloodChargeEndTime <= 2

if bloodChargeTime == nil then

bloodChargeEndTime = bloodChargeEndTime - GetTime()
end

if bloodCharge == nil then
if bloodChargeCount >= 5 then
return true
end
end
```

I'll do some more research into what the error could be.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey I am lurking kinda still... does the player base here in pqr still use my dk profiles? What improvements/tweaks do you think need to be done? Let me know via pm and I will try to address them Thanks.
> P.S. I only worked on frost/unholy dks for pve


I still only use your masterfrost/hastefrost profile for my DK, and it does awesome  :Big Grin:  I cant really come up with any improvements, maybe someone else can.

----------


## averykey

> So I have been testing the code that Averykey gave me, but for some reason it doesn't want to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
> local bloodChargeTime, _, _, _, _, _, bloodChargeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)
>  
> bloodChargeCount == 5 or bloodChargeEndTime <= 2
> ...



local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
--local bloodChargeTime, _, _, _, _, _, bloodChargeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)

--example if it does fall off, I don't think it does though
--the ~= means if its up, the way you had it would always check while its off, no reason to.
--if bloodCharge ~= nil then
--if bloodChargeCount >= 5 or bloodChargeEndTime <= 2 then
--return true
--end
--end


--get current time of blood charge, only applies for the above ^
--if bloodChargeTime == nil then
--bloodChargeEndTime = bloodChargeEndTime - GetTime()
--end

--should work find with just the below, I don't know though; the _, _ stuff is a mystery to me still
if bloodCharge == nil then
if bloodChargeCount >= 5 then
return true
end
end[/code]

----------


## Decaed

Ah, I get what you mean now. Thanks again, Averykey. I appreciate your help!

----------


## imdasandman

> @OnionsTich 
> Please stop spamming the forum asking about dispels on spine, sheuron already answered your question and told you exactly what to do. You have to be prepared to edit the code yourself.
> 
> @imdasandman
> I havn't been playing my DK much recently but the last time I used your frost profile it was working fine  The one thing I would ask for and this goes for other class profiles as well from other profile creators, please put in a button toggle for cooldowns. For frost I changed mine so I could toggle on and off Raise Dead. I prefer to only use it on boss fights really.
> Other than that all perfect. Can't remember if I rep+ you before so here's more!


Yea i will try to come up with a trash profile or somethibg that only blows sub 1 min cd's and gloves. Maybe you can point me to a profile that has this in rotation toggle( call to a sub routine) i can even add chat window notification

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Decaed

> local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
> --local bloodChargeTime, _, _, _, _, _, bloodChargeEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 114851)
> 
> --example if it does fall off, I don't think it does though
> --the ~= means if its up, the way you had it would always check while its off, no reason to.
> --if bloodCharge ~= nil then
> --if bloodChargeCount >= 5 or bloodChargeEndTime <= 2 then
> --return true
> --end
> ...


It worked! I love you! Thank you so much for your help! +rep

----------


## ace99ro

> on PQR_xrn.lua search this function
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function BadEffects(t)
>   local buff  = { 96328, 96325, 96326, 86788, 30108, 101810 } 
>   for i=1, #buff do if UnitDebuffID(t,buff[i]) then return true end end
> end
> ...


many thx to you sir !  :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

> Yea i will try to come up with a trash profile or somethibg that only blows sub 1 min cd's and gloves. Maybe you can point me to a profile that has this in rotation toggle( call to a sub routine) i can even add chat window notification
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2221981 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey Firepong is your beta feral profile currently working? Cant seem to get it to get it to work.

----------


## demolos

Hi bubba. I've been using your holy pvp profiles and love em. One thing I noticed was that sometimes the profile would just hang there right after using divine shield. Took me a bit to notice that when it happens my cursor turned in to the casting hand. It tries to cast Hand of Protection it seems and hangs. Taking hand of protection out of the rotation fixed it for me.

Btw, any chance of you adding offensive abilities to the rotations to make it easier to put pressure when no healing is needed in arena? That would make your profiles even more brilliant. 
Thank you for all your hard work either way.

----------


## triggersad

I want to add the alt pause button in Onya's shaman rotation, is there a quick an dirty way to do this,

for some reason for me, when in dragon soul sheuron profile breaks pqr and afterwords I cant use any differnt rotation until I /reload


here are some of the errors that occur




```
-04 13:10:32
ID: 2
Error occured in: AddOn: Bartender4
Count: 1
Message: Error: AddOn Bartender4 attempted to call a forbidden function (UNKNOWN()) from a tainted execution path.
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: CastSpellByID()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:688: PQR_CastAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:542: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

also this one as well



```
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\Elementarist\Elementarist.lua line 761:
   attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   Elementarist\Elementarist.lua:761: NextSpell()
   Elementarist\Elementarist.lua:1066: DecideSpells()
   Elementarist\Elementarist.lua:490: ?()
   Elementarist\Elementarist.lua:131:
      Elementarist\Elementarist.lua:130
   [C]: CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
   [string "CAMERAORSELECTORMOVE"]:4:
      [string "CAMERAORSELECTORMOVE"]
```

----------


## Kinky

To those of you guys who's been using the Shadow Priest Advanced profile I created. Is the profile performing as it should? Mainly; allowing multi-dotting, automatic targeting and using Archangel/Shadowfiend on Burning Tendons, the mobs present on Warmaster Blackhorn and Madness of Deathwing (LFR/Normal/Heroic)?

I've just tested out my profile in a quick DS Heroic run with my guild's alt raid and I found a few kinks I'm wondering is related to my own poor coding or if it's always been there.

Would love to hear from you guys.

----------


## firepong

> Hey Firepong is your beta feral profile currently working? Cant seem to get it to get it to work.


No idea if it's currently working. I haven't been on Beta since they released the level 86 zones. I'll have to check it out later. Right now, it's not one of my top priorities.

----------


## topher80

Hello can you please create a thread to consolidate all the profiles of everyone Thanks in advance
cordially

----------


## Decaed

> Hello can you please create a thread to consolidate all the profiles of everyone Thanks in advance
> cordially


See the first page in this thread. Also, the search function is a great tool!

----------


## lolomo2003

@ Sheuron
Hello, I have a question about Rogue profile. Its any reason why your profile on Morchok HC when I press ALT to pause rotation several times to cast Feint (for some reason its not cast auto) the rotation is stop. Its the only issue I have with your profile. The only way to fix is /reloadui and this is out of question in middle of fight  :Smile:  

Thank you in advance!

Edit: Found it! Was from LUI interface. I changed with Bartender4 and now works like a charm  :Smile:  . S all you have some profile problems try with Blizzard default or try other interface.

----------


## robinmiles1

> No idea if it's currently working. I haven't been on Beta since they released the level 86 zones. I'll have to check it out later. Right now, it's not one of my top priorities.


No probs mate i was just curious if it was working or i was being an idiot  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

How does the datafile work? Can I put a bunch of spells/debuffs in it like so?




> -- Modifers
> local altDown = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> local shiftDown = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> -- Seals
> local sealOfInsight = UnitBuffID("player", 20165)
> local sealOfRighteousness = UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
> local sealOfTruth = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
> ...


Looked through some profiles, bubba has this.



> if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then
> PQR_LoadedDateFile = 1
> print("|cffFFBE69Nova Data File v1.2.0 - 3/30/2012|cffffffff")
> elseif PQR_LoadedDataFile then
> print("|cffFFBE69Reloading: Nova Data File 1.2.0|cffffffff")
> end





> PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua", true) <~ would this do it?



He has this to, is this a fail safe?




> -- Load Data File
> if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua") then
> PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> PQR_StopRotation()
> return true
> end



edit:

Why wont this work?




> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then
> return true
> end
> 
> Spell ID: 853
> 
> Hammer of justice


It's at the top of the rotation and no matter how many times I press it, it won't work.

I saw other profiles had mouseover but I don't want to mouseover I just want to press alt then have it cast.





> local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> 
> if UnitCreatureType("target") == "Undead" or UnitCreatureType("target") == "Demon" then
> if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
> CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
> return true
> end
> end


I am not sure if this is working, I want it to cast crusader strike if its available and only when we have divine purpose then return true with a templar,
I have checks on other abilities to return false if holy power is equal to 3 so it cast 2 templars, but with the way our rotation works I can't have it return false on art of war or hammer of wrath because they are the priority over a single templar, I need a way for pqr to know a templar has been cast and to cast another templar if 3 holy power in this situation. 

Help?

----------


## Xelper

The Lua datafile can be used to define functions, event handlers, etc for use by your profile. The code is run only once unless you specify the "true" parameter and the local values would not be accessible (I BELIEVE, could be wrong) to abilities. 

If you had PQR_LoadLua("PQR_MyDataFile.lua", true) at the top of your rotation and it executes once per loop, those local variables would be updated each run. If you do it this way, it is important to use "true" to "force reload" the file. If you do not, it will only execute those functions one time ever.

an example would be:



```
if AveryDatafileLoaded == nil then
    AveryDatafileLoaded = true
    aData = {}
end


aData.PlayerHealthPercent = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax ("player") * 100
aData.TargetHealthPercent = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax ("player") * 100
```

Might need some small tweaks, I did that in notepad a few seconds ago. Then as long as you do a LoadLua on the file every rotation loop (using the true parameter for LoadLua), those two aData.X variables would always be up to date.

----------


## averykey

> The Lua datafile can be used to define functions, event handlers, etc for use by your profile. The code is run only once unless you specify the "true" parameter and the local values would not be accessible (I BELIEVE, could be wrong) to abilities. 
> 
> If you had PQR_LoadLua("PQR_MyDataFile.lua", true) at the top of your rotation and it executes once per loop, those local variables would be updated each run. If you do it this way, it is important to use "true" to "force reload" the file. If you do not, it will only execute those functions one time ever.
> 
> an example would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wouldn't that lag the rotation?

I saw dragonfire had an ability at the top of his rotation with




> if not PQ_PaladinFunctionLoaded then
> 
> print('Loading Paladin stuff')
> 
> PQ_DivinePurpose = 90174
> PQ_AvengingWrath = 31884
> PQ_ArtOfWar = 59578
> PQ_SealOfTruth = 31801
> PQ_SealOfRight = 20154
> ...


But I did not find a data file.

----------


## averykey

Rep+ to anyone who can help me with my questions.

edit:

Better seal upkeep so it doesn't refresh during battle.




> local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
> 
> -- 15 Minutes
> if sealOfTruth == nil or sealOfTruthEndTime <= 900 then
> return true
> end



Can someone explain this. , _, _, _, _, _,

----------


## Dimonoff

Hey all, when i start my wind_monk_nova profile in chat i seе "You are missing the idTip lua file to view Spell ID".
Where can I download this file?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Rep+ to anyone who can help me with my questions.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Better seal upkeep so it doesn't refresh during battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this. , _, _, _, _, _,


the _,_,_,_ are fillers to get to the api call you want. 
for example:
1 call 2 call of the api
local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)

the blanks are differ calls for that same api there are ways to make it easier in this case your code is :


```
local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)

-- 15 Minutes
if sealOfTruth == nil or sealOfTruthEndTime <= 900 then
return true
end
```

you can do this how ever you need to compare endtime with gettime to get a value: 


```
local SealTimer = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 31801)) 
-- with 'select' i'm selecting the seventh call of the api, if you wanted just the name it would be 1 not 7 etc etc

if not SealTimer or SealTimer - GetTime() <= 9 then
     return true
end
```

hope this helps.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey all, when i start my wind_monk_nova profile in chat i seе "You are missing the idTip lua file to view Spell ID".
> Where can I download this file?


its an addon off of curse/wowinterface. with addons going enabled soon you won't really need it as a part of pqr

----------


## averykey

> the _,_,_,_ are fillers to get to the api call you want. 
> for example:
> 1 call 2 call of the api
> local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
> 
> the blanks are differ calls for that same api there are ways to make it easier in this case your code is :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for catching the error.


```
local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)

if sealOfTruth ~= nil then
	sealOfTruthEndTime = sealOfTruthEndTime - GetTime()
end

-- 15 Minutes
if sealOfTruth == nil or sealOfTruthEndTime <= 900 then
return true
end
```

Can you explain what calls they are?
Can I just call all the api's with a simple code instead of a _,_,_ or does it slow the rotation?

Would it be fine to just do _, _, _, _, _, for all spells?
I saw in bubbas frost profile it had only two ,_,_ for his trinket code.

Why are their two variables when you do the api call? sealOfTruth refers to the spell and sealOfTruthEndTime refers to something in the api? or all 5 of those api calls?

Does the variable only apply for the last api call or all of them?

edit:


```
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
	CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
	CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
	return true
end
```

Will it stay on the spell until it's completed? So cast crusader followed by templar then return true to cast templar again.

Would solve my problem with knowing when a templar is cast, I can just place it above exo/how.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks for catching the error.
> 
> 
> ```
> local sealOfTruth, _, _, _, _, _, sealOfTruthEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
> 
> if sealOfTruth ~= nil then
> 	sealOfTruthEndTime = sealOfTruthEndTime - GetTime()
> end
> ...


ok

i'm going to use unitbuff as the example.



```
name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, 
shouldConsolidate, spellId = UnitBuff("unit", index or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
```

so if name is 1, rank is 2, icon is 3, so on and so on. thats how select works you select based off of what info you need. in some cases yes you will need both a name of the spell and expirationTime to get the info you need. however most of the time if you just need to see if a de/buff is up its easier to just check for the expirationTime of that spell.

as you can see there are many calls to UnitBuff but most aren't needed for profile use.

now _,_ are placeholders for the names that we skip, you can name them any way you'd like.


```
local _,_,_,_,_,_, Timer = UnitBuffID("player", 80108)
is the same as
local Timer = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 80108))
```

with the first method you can't skip over calls hince the placeholders its just how lua works.

also I don't like using more than 1 castbyspellIDs in one if then statement. use the actions part for that.

----------


## averykey

> ok
> 
> i'm going to use unitbuff as the example.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, 
> shouldConsolidate, spellId = UnitBuff("unit", index or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> ...



Let me give it a go,

Default inq



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)

if inquisition ~= nil then
	inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end

if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then
	if holyPower == 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

Like this?


```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local Timer = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 84963))

if inquisition == nil or Timer - GetTime() <= 2 then
	if holyPower == 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end
```

edit:




> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> 
> if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
> CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
> CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
> return true
> end


Will it stay on the spell until it's completed? So cast crusader followed by templar then return true to cast templar again.

Would solve my problem with knowing when a templar is cast, I can just place it above exo/how.

----------


## Dimonoff

> its an addon off of curse/wowinterface. with addons going enabled soon you won't really need it as a part of pqr


I I downloaded this Adon, but still shows an error.
Attachment 9048
What am I doing wrong?
Bot self-buff but can`t dps(((

----------


## Wonderworm

Hey looking for a little help. I am making my own personal warrior profile for MOP and whenever I use code to get target's health I get a lua error if I am not targeting something. If I have something targeted it's fine. I also tried my profile on Live and it works fine even if not targeted. So just wondering if something has changed to cause this or if there is another way I need to do it for MOP. Here is the code .. I have tried it both ways.



```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
```



```
local unithealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Let me give it a go,
> 
> Default inq
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local divinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
> ...


almost, with the new code you don't have inquisition defined as a var so it will always equal nil, so you can drop that part



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local Timer = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 84963))

if not Timer or Timer <= 2 then 
     if holyPower == 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then return true end
end
```

as for 

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
return true
end



```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
end

if holyPower == 2 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
end
```

that might be better for ya don't know you'll need to play around with it.

----------


## Kinky

@Wonderworm:
It's very easy, try this.


```
local health = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100 or 0
```

You can also go the long way around:


```
if UnitExists("target") then
	local health = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
else local health = 0 end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey looking for a little help. I am making my own personal warrior profile for MOP and whenever I use code to get target's health I get a lua error if I am not targeting something. If I have something targeted it's fine. I also tried my profile on Live and it works fine even if not targeted. So just wondering if something has changed to cause this or if there is another way I need to do it for MOP. Here is the code .. I have tried it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;target&quot;)
> ```
> 
> 
> ...



do this 



```
if unitexists("target") then
local unithealth = UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) * 100
--the rest of the code
end
```

as a better example on how i do this look at my hunter/lock profiles in the calcs/functions ablity as I needed a target cause if i didn't it blew up with errors. so i made sure that i had a target before defining my globals and in each other ablity I make sure that I have said target and that i'm in combat.

----------


## firepong

> @Wonderworm:
> It's very easy, try this.
> 
> 
> ```
> local health = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100 or 0
> ```
> 
> You can also go the long way around:
> ...





> do this 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if unitexists("target") then
> local unithealth = UnitHealth(&quot;target&quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&quot;target&quot;) * 100
> --the rest of the code
> end
> ...


I do the same thing on my HonorBuddy PQR Profile. For example, this is my code for Ferocious Bite:


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
local fbKnown = IsSpellKnown(22568)

if hasTarget and not isDead and fbKnown then
	local playerLevel = UnitLevel("Player")
	local fbCP = GetComboPoints("player", "target")
	
	if playerLevel <= 30 then
		if fbCP >= 4 then
			return true
		end
	elseif playerLevel > 30 and playerLevel < 85 then
		if fbCP >= 4 then
			return true
		end
	elseif playerLevel == 85 then
		local fbrip, _, _, _, _, _, fbtimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079, "PLAYER")
		local fbhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
		local fbenergy = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

		if fbhealth <=60 then
			if fbrip ~= nil then
				if fbCP == 5 then
					return true
				end
			end
		else
			if fbrip ~= nil then
				if fbtimer - GetTime() > 8 and fbenergy >= 60 and fbCP == 5 then
					return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

The above code is used in a leveling profile. As you can tell, hasTarget is UnitExists(), isDead checks to see if the target is alive and if the target is dead, nothing is executed (when looting for example. And fbKnown checks to make sure you know and have learned Ferocious Bite. The rest is just ways that I have coded in different uses for the code at different level's. This one only has 2 different level variations, but a couple of the abilities in my HonorBuddy Leveling Profile has numerous level checks.

----------


## Sheepmoon

An interesting thing happened to me the other day or a "cool story" as the kids like to say...

I started a new toon, a shaman, just to level up and have something to do while I wait for MoP. Because PQR has made me so lazy now even at low levels, I loaded up the Onya resto shaman profile and stripped everything out of it except the spells I had. I was only around level 30 I think, so I had only earth shield and healing wave and healing surge. Anyway so I healed a few dungeons no problem. Then I get a dungeon and after a few pulls I get a whisper from the tank...

he says... "So how do you like using Shamwow?"

I actually had no idea what he was talking about, I thought maybe it was some cute name he used for shamans. So I said, "Yes its fun so far I guess..."

Then he replies, "Oh I am surprised you admit to using it, I also use it on my 85 shaman"

At this point I was confused, I thought maybe it was an addon or something, I had never used honor buddy before. So I quickly googled "shaman shamwow" and sure enough its a healing rotation profile or whatever they call them for honor buddy. Now I don't really care if some random person in a dungeon thinks I was botting or whatever, just the thing that I found really strange was that he thought for sure I was using this honor buddy rotation bot. I have no idea why he would think that since I was level 30 and only using 2 spells.

Anyway then I started getting a bit paranoid and was thinking about all thing things that give away the auto rotations. Since now I have used pqr for a long time and I use it on all my toons, I have noticed some suspicious activity from other players, even one player in my own guild. Just little things I notice now, like auto buffing and healing, say someone changes gear or spec and you have your healing rotation running and it instantly spam heals them because their health changed. Also the druid in my guild auto casts innervate on low mana players, I notice it on my pally when I change from ret spec to holy. It happens so fast I know it is automated, i'm positive its some kinda bot.

Just got me to thinking how many people are using PQR or honor buddy these days. Also made me think about being more careful to hide my "botting" clues. I guess most of the time the only people who will notice are the ones who are also using it themself. Still, it just proves how obvious it is if you know what to look for.

Still.... I have no idea what even made this tank think I was using an auto rotation....

Anyway that was my story thought you guys might relate to it.  :Smile:

----------


## neoblack

had sorta the samething happen in arenas b4 on my hpally i have noticed ppl in lfr like shammys its not always a dead give away but when we are all falling down from the boat to dw back and theres a line of totems lol somethings up

----------


## Xelper

> Wouldn't that lag the rotation?



No, not really. It is not going out, loading a file, then executing that code. All of the lua files are actually stored in an array ingame, ready to be called as a function at any time. It is really almost no different than having an ability at the top of a rotation that does the same thing, but in this case it allows you to more easily use that same data file in multiple profiles. Saves a lot of time updating code if it is in one centralized area, that was the main point of the data file.

----------


## averykey

```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)

if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
	CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
	CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
	return true
end
```

Will it stay on the spell until it's completed? So cast crusader followed by templar then return true to cast templar again.


Why wont this work?



```
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

Spell ID: 853

Hammer of justice

----------


## frII

> hello i had a question about the arms pvp (bubba) and arms pvp (nova[arms]).
> i was under the impression that (nova) would be the improved arms pvp, but it seems to be very little to no dps when i run it. i did change the part in script to the weapons i am using.
> am i doing something wrong or is pvp (bubba) better? thank you.


Buba is on vacation or something,cause i wrote a solid postand he still didnt answerd it.

----------


## Xelper

> ```
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> 
> if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
>     CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
>     CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
>     return true
> end
> ```
> ...


It won't stay on that ability, but it will do is make that ability return true and then start the loop again from the top. 

If the first time it tries casting HoJ you are on GCD, it will start at the top of the loop and search for the next spell to cast again. As long as there are no higher priority spells to cast, it will cast HoJ again because your left alt key is still down. Make sure your HoJ ability is high up in your rotation.

----------


## Beelzix

@Xelper

I have a question for ya.
I've been wondering if,could, or would u be making a PQR for Guild Wars 2? I know for a fact this thread isnt the right place to post this but i thought it would be the best place to ask sence this thread is alway active.

----------


## averykey

> It won't stay on that ability, but it will do is make that ability return true and then start the loop again from the top. 
> 
> If the first time it tries casting HoJ you are on GCD, it will start at the top of the loop and search for the next spell to cast again. As long as there are no higher priority spells to cast, it will cast HoJ again because your left alt key is still down. Make sure your HoJ ability is high up in your rotation.


So this effectively does nothing?

CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
CastSpellByID(85256,"target")

Is their a way to make this work?

----------


## firepong

> So this effectively does nothing?
> 
> CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
> CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
> 
> Is their a way to make this work?


Choose custom in the drop down "Target" box in the bottom left hand corner with all the other info. It's also how you would need to do mouseover target, focus targeting, etc.

----------


## averykey

> Choose custom in the drop down "Target" box in the bottom left hand corner with all the other info. It's also how you would need to do mouseover target, focus targeting, etc.


How is that going to help me? I have no problem with targeting.

----------


## firepong

> So this effectively does nothing?
> 
> CastSpellByID(35395,"target")
> CastSpellByID(85256,"target")
> 
> Is their a way to make this work?





> How is that going to help me? I have no problem with targeting.


You asked in the above quote and I replied. No reason to be a smart ass. When I read that, it implied to me that you were wondering why the targeting wasn't working, hence "target" in the API with the spellID. If your not changing the Target properties in the drop down box, "target" or whatever isn't needed in there with CastSpellByID.

But anyways, what are those spellID's for? Have you gave CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(35295))) or CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(85256))) to see if they would actually cast? Gotta remember that the way Xelper made CastSpellByID(spellID) works a little differently as there is not and possibly will not ever be a official API called CastSpellByID, but again, we can always come up with our own. Hence Xelper's CastSpellByID() and my own personal favorite form of using the above CastSpellByName() or flat out just using the return true and the spellID in the given form box.

----------


## averykey

> You asked in the above quote and I replied. No reason to be a smart ass. When I read that, it implied to me that you were wondering why the targeting wasn't working, hence "target" in the API with the spellID. If your not changing the Target properties in the drop down box, "target" or whatever isn't needed in there with CastSpellByID.
> 
> But anyways, what are those spellID's for? Have you gave CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(35295))) or CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(85256))) to see if they would actually cast? Gotta remember that the way Xelper made CastSpellByID(spellID) works a little differently as there is not and possibly will not ever be a official API called CastSpellByID, but again, we can always come up with our own. Hence Xelper's CastSpellByID() and my own personal favorite form of using the above CastSpellByName() or flat out just using the return true and the spellID in the given form box.


Did not mean to come across as a smart ass, just did not understand why you posted that.



> ```
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> 
> if holyPower == 2 and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
>     CastSpellByID(35395,"target") --crusader strike
>     CastSpellByID(85256,"target") --templars verdict
>     return true
> end
> ```
> ...



This is what I was asking before, but xelper said it will just return true and skip the
CastSpellByID(35395,"target") --crusader strike
CastSpellByID(85256,"target") --templars verdict

And I was wondering how to get it to cast without skipping.

edit: what xelper posted




> It won't stay on that ability, but it will do is make that ability return true and then start the loop again from the top.

----------


## Beelzix

@averykey is there any way u can add eternal flame to the MoP ret solo if sooo this would be the perfect lvling setup/survival rotation for MoP

----------


## averykey

> @averykey is there any way u can add eternal flame to the MoP ret solo if sooo this would be the perfect lvling setup/survival rotation for MoP


Yeah later today I will, Watching Life's too short atm.

----------


## averykey

Fixed two templar problem,

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local crusaderStrikeStart, crusaderStrikeDuration = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeStart - GetTime() + crusaderStrikeDuration
local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()
if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then
gcdTimeLeft = 0
end
crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeCD - gcdTimeLeft
if crusaderStrikeCD < 0 then
crusaderStrikeCD = 0
end

if crusaderStrikeCD < 0.3 or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then
if holyPower == 2 and divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end 
end

cast crusader strike on target

put it above crusader strike, works tested it.

----------


## Beelzix

@averykey
sweet

----------


## kg0000

I really like the "hold alt to pause" function in sheuron's profiles, can someone teach me how to add such function to other profiles?
also, is there a way to delay interrupt? the instant interrupt is freaking awesome, but it does seem awful suspicious.
Loving your bot Xelper, it's reducing me to a keyboard turner.

----------


## Beelzix

LF Rogue,hunter,feral/kitty druid MoP profs that work

----------


## Lexi777

> LF Rogue,hunter,feral/kitty druid MoP profs that work


Someone's super lazy. Lols

----------


## crystal_tech

> Someone's super lazy. Lols


beta is beta. things change so much that rotations aren't set in stone. The way i see it is that xelper is just helping profile writers get a head start on profiles for release not to release them for public use.

----------


## firepong

> beta is beta. things change so much that rotations aren't set in stone. The way i see it is that xelper is just helping profile writers get a head start on profiles for release not to release them for public use.


True. Once 5.0.1 hits PTR, I'll probably fully update my druid profile and try to hopefully get a level 90 on Beta to test everything out 100%. Right now, with patches coming out pretty much every week still for Beta, and other things taking priority, I've put the feral DPS rotation on the back burner. Everything is pretty much there for it and I know it doesn't work, just when I know a definitive release date, and like stated, when 5.0.1 hits, that's when I'll take full responsibility and get my feral rotation working at least 90% with the occasional error or 2.

From the Desk of Future Sailor Firepong  :Wink:

----------


## Cookie799

i have just tried the pvp Cokx Lock profile but it keeps spamming like mad and disconnecting me from wow ....

Anyone know what the problem could be plz ..............

Is there any other lock pvp profiles 

thanks in advance

----------


## Wonderworm

I really appreciate the help I got earlier and I have my core rotation working great for me ... but I have one problem I am not even sure you guys can help me with. I want to create a rotation for soloing old content and want to add "Impending Victory" to my rotation (note: this is for MOP). When I add it to my rotation it never triggers. I even stripped it down so it was the only ability in my rotation and it still wouldn't work. Currently using spell id "103840" which is the new spell ID for this ability in MOP. I replaced the spell ID for mortal strike and it triggered every time off of cooldown so I know the code should work. Is it because it's a new spell for MOP? Any help would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Apsalaar

@Firepong



> True. Once 5.0.1 hits PTR, I'll probably fully update my druid profile and try to hopefully get a level 90 on Beta to test everything out 100%. Right now, with patches coming out pretty much every week still for Beta, and other things taking priority, I've put the feral DPS rotation on the back burner. Everything is pretty much there for it and I know it doesn't work, just when I know a definitive release date, and like stated, when 5.0.1 hits, that's when I'll take full responsibility and get my feral rotation working at least 90% with the occasional error or 2.


Havn't started leveling on Beta yet so can't tell how stuff works at 90, but your Beta profile works fine on Dummies at 85 at least :Smile:  Pull about 10k more on the lvl 85 Beta dummies than I do on live:P( I am pretty sure ravage spam during Incarnation is the culprit, as dummies never going under 100%HP :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> An interesting thing happened to me the other day or a "cool story" as the kids like to say...
> 
> I started a new toon, a shaman, just to level up and have something to do while I wait for MoP. Because PQR has made me so lazy now even at low levels, I loaded up the Onya resto shaman profile and stripped everything out of it except the spells I had. I was only around level 30 I think, so I had only earth shield and healing wave and healing surge. Anyway so I healed a few dungeons no problem. Then I get a dungeon and after a few pulls I get a whisper from the tank...
> 
> he says... "So how do you like using Shamwow?"
> 
> I actually had no idea what he was talking about, I thought maybe it was some cute name he used for shamans. So I said, "Yes its fun so far I guess..."
> 
> Then he replies, "Oh I am surprised you admit to using it, I also use it on my 85 shaman"
> ...


I've noticed certain things to here and there. I think the thing that probably gave you away was the lack of a target. If someone focus's you all they see is you casting spells with no target. I know there are addons and macros that have the same effect but this can put people on to you.

----------


## firepong

> I've noticed certain things to here and there. I think the thing that probably gave you away was the lack of a target. If someone focus's you all they see is you casting spells with no target. I know there are addons and macros that have the same effect but this can put people on to you.


Not true. If you use Healbot or any of the other healing addon's that bind most of your spells to macros and lets you just shift click or shift right click or whatever, you will notice that you are actually never even targeting anyone, ever. The way Healbot works, it has most of the spells set to heal on mouseover. I don't think any of their macros use targeting.

But anyways, ye, you will be surprised how much people actually use this or Honorbuddy on a server. When I was leveling my druid on Stormrage, I came across at least 5 different chars while babysitting that were using HonorBuddy. Let me remind you this was when I was babysitting the Bot. No telling how much people actually used HB that I came in contact with lol

Anyways...

@Xelper

Any possibility of maybe integrating these 2 functions into PQR itself?


```
--num = Number to round
--idp = How much places to round to. Negative number not recommended.
function round(num, idp)
  local mult = 10^(idp or 0)
  return math.floor(num * mult + 0.5) / mult
end

--Var1 = Target
--Var2 = Player
--Var3 = Round Number. Leave blank for 0
function PQR_UnitFlying(var1, var2, var3)
	local targetHeight = select(3, PQR_UnitInfo(var1)) or 0
	local playerHeight = select(3, PQR_UnitInfo(var2))
	
	if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
		local height = round(targetHeight - playerHeight,var3)
		return height
	end
end
```

The first one is just a rounding math function to get rid of some of those decimal places on spells Blizzard loves to give like 15 thousand places after the Decimal.

As for the second one, it tries to tell you if your target is flying. It's not 100% accurate (lets say your standing at the bottom of the Hill and the target is at the top of the Hill  :Stick Out Tongue: ). But for my HonorBuddy integrated profile, I needed a way to pull flying mobs, and this is what I came up with. Works a treat.
But when I have it in my Data file, and it starts polling that particular function, with all the data going through it, it takes a lot of CPU cycles. For example, I get no game lag from FPS what-so-ever, but I can tell there is definitely lag. Again, mostly CPU cycles from the rounding and the other math, even though there shouldn't be any. 

It doesn't slow the profile down any, just some kinda lag. It's best to test it out yourself or just take a look at my latest SVN update of my HonorBuddy Profile. At the moment, those 2 functions are in the Data file, and the Ability that is calling it is "Test". If I find out it's not working great, I was gonna remove it.

EDIT** Here's how I'm calling it in my Test ability in the latest SVN:


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
local Hostile = UnitCanAttack("Player","Target")

if hasTarget and not isDead and Hostile then
	local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
	local PQR_UnitFlying = PQR_UnitFlying("Target","Player",3)*10
	
	if not inCombat and PQR_UnitFlying > 45 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(8921)))
--		print(PQR_UnitFlying)
	end
end
```

Casts Moonfire to pull if it decides the target is flying, or suppose to. Again, the hills thing doesn't work to great  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If the local for calling the function was outside of the first if statement with the other locals at the top, it would physically lag all the time. This was the only way I could get it to fully work with all the data going through so it wouldn't lag 100% of the time.

----------


## [Blinded]

*Blinded's Rogue Profiles v2 beta*

Supported talent specs :

subtlety

Subtlety : 

Supports the hemo glyphBetter cooldown managementSupports arcane torrentSupports synapse springsSupports feint and cloak for the black blood phase ( Morchok )Supports feint for soaking stomps ( Morchok )Will click the extra button for you if you have no cloak buff up ( ultraxion )Focus == Auto Tricks

This is a WIP, 
I'll add more racials and a combat rotation in the next days.

Please report all bugs!


Download

----------


## Weischbier

> *Blinded's Rogue Profiles v2 beta*
> 
> Supported talent specs :
> 
> subtlety
> 
> Subtlety : 
> 
> Supports the hemo glyphBetter cooldown managementSupports arcane torrentSupports synapse springsSupports feint and cloak for the black blood phase ( Morchok )Supports feint for soaking stomps ( Morchok )Will click the extra button for you if you have no cloak buff up ( ultraxion )Focus == Auto Tricks
> ...


Yay +reputation

----------


## [Blinded]

It seems like the profile caps energy some times :/
I'll find the bug and post an update but even with this capping i pulled 47k on morchok dps with my 399 Rogue

----------


## firepong

> It seems like the profile caps energy some times :/
> I'll find the bug and post an update but even with this capping i pulled 47k on morchok dps with my 399 Rogue


If you want to take control back on the Enhance Shaman Profile, the link is in my post on the first page. I don't think there's much more that can be done with Enhance DPS though lol. Once you get a certain iLVL, your DPS just doesn't jump up as much and I've done all I could with the rotation and my 397 Enhance Shaman gear  :Wink:

----------


## [Blinded]

> If you want to take control back on the Enhance Shaman Profile, the link is in my post on the first page. I don't think there's much more that can be done with Enhance DPS though lol. Once you get a certain iLVL, your DPS just doesn't jump up as much and I've done all I could with the rotation and my 397 Enhance Shaman gear


Enh Shaman is a real simple rotation, so i can't see any changes that we can do to enhance the dps :/

----------


## firepong

> Enh Shaman is a real simple rotation, so i can't see any changed that we can do to enhance the dps :/


lol, got that right  :Cool:

----------


## [Blinded]

Btw don't use this profile while fighting Ultraxion  :Big Grin:  or disable the cooldowns and don't start stealthed.
As I said, this is just a beta test for the rotation, I'll add rotations for spine and ultraxion with the combat rotation

----------


## SilverRider

> *Blinded's Rogue Profiles v2 beta*
> 
> Supported talent specs :
> 
> subtlety
> 
> Subtlety : 
> 
> Supports the hemo glyphBetter cooldown managementSupports arcane torrentSupports synapse springsSupports feint and cloak for the black blood phase ( Morchok )Supports feint for soaking stomps ( Morchok )Will click the extra button for you if you have no cloak buff up ( ultraxion )Focus == Auto Tricks
> ...


Is this strictly a PvE profile? or can be used for both

----------


## [Blinded]

> Is this strictly a PvE profile? or can be used for both


PvE only ... 10 chars

----------


## Apsalaar

@Blinded
Did first 4 in DS, and can't get it to use Ambush during Shadow Dance. I'll fiddle around a bit more, problem might be in my end :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> @Blinded
> Did first 4 in DS, and can't get it to use Ambush during Shadow Dance. I'll fiddle around a bit more, problem might be in my end


Try to remove "Subtlety : Arcane Torrent" from the rotation. ( first thought )

----------


## firepong

Comments? - Feedback? - Questions? Go to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2370646 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

Just made this thread for any problems/feedback for any of my profiles to try and keep this thread a little less congested.

----------


## vitalic

I used your Sub profile a few times Blinded, it was really good but I noticed that it doesn't pool energy before Shadow Dance which I suspect is a dps loss?

----------


## lolomo2003

> Comments? - Feedback? - Questions? Go to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2370646 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)
> 
> Just made this thread for any problems/feedback for any of my profiles to try and keep this thread a little less congested.


Great idea  :Smile: . It will be more useful if you put also in your signature as title. After few pages some people won't read the post imo.

----------


## Decaed

> *Blinded's Rogue Profiles v2 beta*
> 
> Supported talent specs :
> 
> subtlety
> 
> Subtlety : 
> 
> Supports the hemo glyphBetter cooldown managementSupports arcane torrentSupports synapse springsSupports feint and cloak for the black blood phase ( Morchok )Supports feint for soaking stomps ( Morchok )Will click the extra button for you if you have no cloak buff up ( ultraxion )Focus == Auto Tricks
> ...


Awesome profile. +rep

----------


## [Blinded]

> I used your Sub profile a few times Blinded, it was really good but I noticed that it doesn't pool energy before Shadow Dance which I suspect is a dps loss?



That was the old profile this profile pools energy.

----------


## Apsalaar

> Try to remove "Subtlety : Arcane Torrent" from the rotation. ( first thought )



Did the last 4 now, and ofcourse you are right, I apologise for not spotting that. Works great so far.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Did the last 4 now, and ofcourse you are right, I apologise for not spotting that. Works great so far.


Btw http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...questions.html ([PQRotation] Blinded's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

But this shouldn't happen, cause of "Skip Unknown : true". I'll recode it so no one has to remove this  :Smile:

----------


## Beelzix

has anyone made a MoP rogue prof? i just got my rogue to 90 ill be lvling monk next if there r any up to date profs to test out for that to

----------


## blamani

Thinking about Monks
Does anyone know how to determine if Grapple Weapon - Spell - World of Warcraft will succeed on the target and maybe if its an upgrade? Blind trying is a bit ugly.

----------


## Soullaestig

Has anyone an Balance Druid Profile for Raids and Dungeons? I found an old from Nova, but it doesn´t work @ instances/raids

Thx 
-Soullaestig

----------


## imdasandman

> Has anyone an Balance Druid Profile for Raids and Dungeons? I found an old from Nova, but it doesn´t work @ instances/raids
> 
> Thx 
> -Soullaestig


Boomkin always proved to be a pita. Thats why there is not any profiles for it. This goes for the hb cc's aswell. Sorry man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wonderworm

> Define massive. I haven't heard of anyone complaining about memory usage before.
> 
> (Your attachment won't be approved btw, they very rarely are... I think its a combination of OwnedCore not wanting to host tons of attachments and no one being tasked to approve them.)


Replying to an older message but just wanted to post and say when using PQR with MoP Beta the memory runs high and the CPU usage for me is about 25%. When using WoW Live .. PQR only uses about 11% CPU and memory usage stays low with the same PQR version. Maybe something different with MoP that's causing it.

When running MoP just starting PQR and selecting a toon (no profile enabled) and just letting it run idle the memory slowly goes over 200 mb - CPU usage at 25%
When running Live just starting PQR and selecting a toon (no profile enabled) and just letting it run idle the memory stays around 30 mb - CPU Usage at 11%

Anyone else experience this?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Hrm never mind working fine now. Not sure what was going on ah well all good now  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Has anyone an Balance Druid Profile for Raids and Dungeons? I found an old from Nova, but it doesn´t work @ instances/raids
> 
> Thx 
> -Soullaestig


Gabbz and Firepong has Moonkin-profiles here.

----------


## Wonderworm

I was working on updating Sheuron's Resto Druid profile for MoP for my own personal use and came across an issue with HealEngine() function. Figured I would pass along the info in case someone else comes across the same issue.

GetNumRaidMembers() and GetNumPartyMembers() are no longer in MoP .. they have been replaced with ..

GetNumRaidMembers() => GetNumGroupMembers()
GetNumPartyMembers() => GetNumSubgroupMembers()

Here is a few others that might come in handy once people start making MoP profiles .. Patch 5.0.1/API changes - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft

Hope it helps  :Smile:

----------


## Soullaestig

Thanks imdasandman for the Info.

And thanks Ninjaderp for the link

----------


## KleskReaver

I'm new to PQR but I've been looking for something exactly like this and have previously experimented with ability spamming with complicated scripts using "AutoHotKey"

Fantastic job on PQR! It takes out the need for tedious scripts that get in the way particularly when you're just trying to chat to someone in-game and you have a script running in the background thats spamming your number keys all the time :S

I'm currently leveling a MM Hunter and using Sheuron's profile pack, its working fantastic! except I noticed something with Serpent Sting, if you're close to max range from your target it seems to fire 2 Serpent Stings in a row instead of just 1, I'm guessing this may be because the time that it takes for Serpent Sting to travel the distance to your target and apply the debuff PQR checks for the debuff too soon and fires a second one since the debuff has not been applied yet

I'm still learning the ropes with PQR but I've spotted the "Recast Time" setting in the "Ability Editor" for Serpent Sting and changed it from '500' to '1000'

Would this be the right thing to do? it seems to be working but didnt have a lot of time to test it fully before I had to leave to go to work

Xelper and Sheuron will be getting donations from me, thanks for the top work on PQR!

----------


## Karil2

I am looking for an updated ver of a Resto druid wonderwoman for use in randoms how is yours coming along .

----------


## dklcfr

> I'm still learning the ropes with PQR but I've spotted the "Recast Time" setting in the "Ability Editor" for Serpent Sting and changed it from '500' to '1000'
> 
> Would this be the right thing to do?


Sounds about right to me.

----------


## Wonderworm

> I am looking for an updated ver of a Resto druid wonderwoman for use in randoms how is yours coming along .


Yeah didn't get too far .. I can get it to run with no errors but when in group it only heals myself .. lol so taking a break and will dive in again later and see what I can do.

---------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Ok looks like I got something working .. still doing some testing. Heals other people fine in battlegrounds but when running dungeons it doesn't heal anyone except myself.

----------


## Weird0

i have a little problem whenever i try to use bubbas averys or xelpers retribution profiles i end up getting errors when i use the most recent pqr client however when i switch to 1.1.1 i works flawlessly... is there somehow a fix so i can use those profiles in the newest pqr version ?

----------


## lolomo2003

Download and make a clean install of PQR 2.1.6 in a new folder. Do not import any profile or data from your old folder and see how is work.

----------


## jereminion

shucks still no prot warrior pvp profile, i guess warrior class is dead XD

----------


## Qwog

Morning guys, could someone point me to the latest Retribution Paladin rotation profile release please, not sure if there has been any updates, keep up the good work, thanks.

----------


## maleth

@Jereminion No, its because prot warrior pvp sucks. There is no point to it unless you want to play 1400 rating. You won't reach much further with that. Its just annoying to kill.

----------


## amw

Is there any way of checking if a spell has been succesful, or even better, how many times a certain spell has been executed succesfully?

I'm working on a personal rotation for feral dps, and i'm trying to work in glyph of bloodletting: mangle and shred extend the duration of rip by 2 seconds, up to a max of 6 seconds. If a shred or mangle will be able to extend the duration of the current rip and the rip is about to fall off, it should get higher priority in the rotation.

My idea was to maintain some sort of counter that gets reset on every rip cast, and incremented everytime a shred or mangle succesfully hits.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Is there any way of checking if a spell has been succesful, or even better, how many times a certain spell has been executed succesfully?
> 
> I'm working on a personal rotation for feral dps, and i'm trying to work in glyph of bloodletting: mangle and shred extend the duration of rip by 2 seconds, up to a max of 6 seconds. If a shred or mangle will be able to extend the duration of the current rip and the rip is about to fall off, it should get higher priority in the rotation.
> 
> My idea was to maintain some sort of counter that gets reset on every rip cast, and incremented everytime a shred or mangle succesfully hits.


You can use a ingame addon ''*PQInterface*''

----------


## kickmydog

> has anyone made a MoP rogue prof? i just got my rogue to 90 ill be lvling monk next if there r any up to date profs to test out for that to


I'm pretty sure the post just above you linked to the rogue profiles.

----------


## Karil2

> Yeah didn't get too far .. I can get it to run with no errors but when in group it only heals myself .. lol so taking a break and will dive in again later and see what I can do.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Edit: Ok looks like I got something working .. still doing some testing. Heals other people fine in battlegrounds but when running dungeons it doesn't heal anyone except myself.


Cool i am hoping that it goes well i am having a hard time with it myself of late....

----------


## amw

> You can use a ingame addon ''*PQInterface*''


so how do i check this addon from pqr? ;p

----------


## lolomo2003

> so how do i check this addon from pqr? ;p


Well not direct from PQR but in game you can check your rotation, spell time (start/end), missed spells, stuck spells/buffs etc and make changes according with in PQR. After changes are made /console reloadui in game and see how your changes work.

----------


## Mpzor

Is there any good guides out there for someone who wants to learn how to make their own profiles and have no previous experience with coding?  :Smile: 

Cheers

Edit: Been reading up on the basics from this site (http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/Profile_Writing_Basics) but I still wonder what certain things mean.

Like this: 

local _, BlackArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(3044), "target") ~= 1 or IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return false end

F_SwitchToHawk() 

-- use if you do not have 2t13
--if BlackArrowCD < 5 and UnitPower("player") > 80 then return true end
--if BlackArrowCD > 5 and UnitPower("player") > 60 then return true end

if UnitPower("player") > 60 then return true end

I understand that it will cast black arrow if all of the above is correct, but what does the "~= 1" mean? and I see alot of "(1)" aswell.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there any good guides out there for someone who wants to learn how to make their own profiles and have no previous experience with coding? 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit: Been reading up on the basics from this site (Profile Writing Basics - PQRotation Wiki) but I still wonder what certain things mean.
> 
> Like this: 
> 
> local _, BlackArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
> ...


~=1 means not equal to 1
==1 means equal to 1
so its saying

save variable locally (aka just this ability) placeholder(the _ ) and name the second call BlackArrowCD but use GetSpellCooldown(id) to set the info i need when i need it.

if spellinrange(lookupaspell, current target) returns 0(aka out of range) or if the left shift key is down then skip this ability

F_SwitchToHawk() is a custom function for switching from fox to hawk and back

----------


## amw

> Well not direct from PQR but in game you can check your rotation, spell time (start/end), missed spells, stuck spells/buffs etc and make changes according with in PQR. After changes are made /console reloadui in game and see how your changes work.


So that doesn't help me in any way then.





> Is there any way of checking if a spell has been succesful, or even better, how many times a certain spell has been executed succesfully?
> 
> I'm working on a personal rotation for feral dps, and i'm trying to work in glyph of bloodletting: mangle and shred extend the duration of rip by 2 seconds, up to a max of 6 seconds. If a shred or mangle will be able to extend the duration of the current rip and the rip is about to fall off, it should get higher priority in the rotation.
> 
> My idea was to maintain some sort of counter that gets reset on every rip cast, and incremented everytime a shred or mangle succesfully hits.


PQR needs to be able to count successful shreds/mangles automatically. Editing the profile everytime i press shred isn't really what i had in mind.

----------


## lolomo2003

> *Is there any way of checking if a spell has been succesful, or even better, how many times a certain spell has been executed succesfully?*


This was your original question if you are able to check if a spell has been successful or how many times. Anyway maybe I misunderstood. Sorry for not being more helpful.

----------


## Mpzor

Thank you  :Smile:  But i'm still abit confused, why is the "~= 1" even there? I mean, why dont just leave it out? Or does it have to be there so that the program will know to skip it if it doesnt return as...? Now im confused again :P Why 1? Does 1 mean that its in range? Might have something with me being realy tired after working a double shift so I might feel stupid when I wake up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thank you  But i'm still abit confused, why is the "~= 1" even there? I mean, why dont just leave it out? Or does it have to be there so that the program will know to skip it if it doesnt return as...? Now im confused again :P Why 1? Does 1 mean that its in range? Might have something with me being realy tired after working a double shift so I might feel stupid when I wake up


its ok take your time with it.

1 is the same to saying 'true' and 0 is the same as saying 'false' 

both these statements will do the same thing



```
if not UnitBuffID("player", someid) then return true end
 
if UnitBuffID("player", someid) ~= 1 then return true end
```

heres the switch if the buff is there or true:



```
if UnitBuffID("player", someid) == 1 then return false end

if UnitBuffID("player", someid) then return false end
```

---------------------------

if you need to count stacks of a debuff/buff you need to use the call for stacks.

this is the webpage for UnitBuff and Debuff
UnitBuff - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/UnitDebuff

so if you want say stop casting at 5 stacks of something it will look like this


```
-- I'm using select to pick the call of the api I want to use instead of using local _,_,_,count,_,_, timeleft = UnitBuffID("target", somespellid)
-- both ways are valid and its up to you

local count = select(4, UnitBuffID("target", somespellid))
local timeleft = select(7, UnitBuffID("target", somespellid))

if not timeleft then
     return true
else
     if timeleft - GetTime() > 2 then
          if count < 4 then return true end
     end
end
```

----------


## amw

> This was your original question if you are able to check if a spell has been successful or how many times. Anyway maybe I misunderstood. Sorry for not being more helpful.


Alright, no hard feelings  :Smile: 

I figured something out already. I check the expiration time of rip on the target, and whenever the expiration time changes, i check how many combopoints are active on the target. If the # of CP is 0, I assume rip was refreshed with rip or fericous bite, and reset the shredcounter to 0. If the # of CP is not 0, the rip was extended through GoBL and thus shredcounter is increased by 1.

Testing it atm and looks very promising  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Is this correct?


```
local artOfWar = UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local undead = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Undead
local demon = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Demon"
local outOfRange = IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0

if artOfWar == nil then
	return false
end

if artOfWar ~= nil and undead or demon
else if artOfWar ~= nil and outOfRange and undead or demon then
		return true
	end
end
```

Can I just do this instead?



```
--WIll this always return true if no value is given?
if artOfWar  then
	return false
end
```


edit: I want it like this, but I am not sure if it will work.


```
local artOfWar = UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local undead = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Undead"
local demon = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Demon"
local outOfRange = IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0

if artOfWar == nil then
	return false
else if outOfRange artOfWar ~= nil and undead or demon then
	return true
		else if artOfWar ~= nil and undead or demon then
			return true
				else if outOfRange and artOfWar ~= nil then
					return true
						else if artOfWar ~= nil then
							return true
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

If anyone wants to give the above a go the spell code is 879.

This is not ideal because undead is higher up in the ret rotation.


Undead



```
if artOfWar == nil then
	return false
		else if outOfRange and artOfWar ~= nil and undead or demon
			return true
				else if artOfWar ~= nil and undead or demon then
					return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## firepong

> Is this correct?
> 
> 
> ```
> local artOfWar = UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
> local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> local undead = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Undead
> local demon = UnitCreatureType("target") == "Demon"
> local outOfRange = IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0
> ...


Give:


```
local artOfWar = UnitBuffID("Player", 87138)
local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local undead = UnitCreatureType("Target") == "Undead"
local demon = UnitCreatureType("Target") == "Demon"
local outOfRange = IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "Target") == 0

if artOfWar == nil then
	return false
elseif outOfRange and artOfWar ~= nil and (undead or demon) then
	return true
elseif artOfWar ~= nil and (undead or demon) then
	return true
elseif outOfRange and artOfWar ~= nil and (undead or demon) then
	return true
elseif outOfRange and artOfWar ~= nil then
	return true
elseif artOfWar ~= nil then
	return true
end
```

A whirl and let me know how it goes. The way you had it just made it look more complicated than it should  :Cool:

----------


## averykey

> Give:
> 
> 
> ```
> local artOfWar = UnitBuffID("Player", 87138)
> local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> local undead = UnitCreatureType("Target") == "Undead"
> local demon = UnitCreatureType("Target") == "Demon"
> local outOfRange = IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "Target") == 0
> ...


Works, thanks.

Anyone who wants it.

local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)

if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil then
return true
end

----------


## crystal_tech

> Works, thanks.
> 
> Anyone who wants it.
> 
> local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
> local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
> 
> if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil then
> return true
> end


your forgetting heroism and hunters lust ids just to make it all around.

----------


## llvancell

Hey guys 

I was wondering if one of yous can help me out with my PQR? I'm trying to run PVP Rogue sub profile from sheuron but constantly getting an error. ''PQR_xrn.lua is missing Rotation has be stopped'' does anyone know how to fix this error ? 

Thanks

----------


## firepong

> Hey guys 
> 
> I was wondering if one of yous can help me out with my PQR? I'm trying to run PVP Rogue sub profile from sheuron but constantly getting an error. ''PQR_xrn.lua is missing Rotation has be stopped'' does anyone know how to fix this error ? 
> 
> Thanks


Update the profile through PQRotation to get the DATA file? Just a thought...

----------


## llvancell

> Update the profile through PQRotation to get the DATA file? Just a thought...


How do i do that ?

Thanks

----------


## firepong

> How do i do that ?
> 
> Thanks


Click Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select Profile > Click "Download Update" button

----------


## llvancell

> Click Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select Profile > Click "Download Update" button


Still doesn't work =(

----------


## firepong

> Still doesn't work =(


Then take the DATA file that came with the zip you downloaded and put it in the right folder?

Other than that, I have Sheuron's profile's, and all of them are updated with links to the DATA file.

----------


## llvancell

> Then take the DATA file that came with the zip you downloaded and put it in the right folder?
> 
> Other than that, I have Sheuron's profile's, and all of them are updated with links to the DATA file.


I've been putting them in the right folder.. 

1.unzip the folder 
2.click on rogue folder
3.click on the files 
4.past them in PQR rogue folder 

thats the step i took

----------


## KleskReaver

> I've been putting them in the right folder.. 
> 
> 1.unzip the folder 
> 2.click on rogue folder
> 3.click on the files 
> 4.past them in PQR rogue folder 
> 
> thats the step i took


the DATA file goes in a different folder to the ROGUE one

not home at the moment so I cant look at the exact folder names but in the main PQR folder before you go into the folder where the class folders are there should be a "Data" folder

Data file into Data folder
Abilities and Rotations files into Class folder (Rogue one)

----------


## llvancell

> the DATA file goes in a different folder to the ROGUE one
> 
> not home at the moment so I cant look at the exact folder names but in the main PQR folder before you go into the folder where the class folders are there should be a "Data" folder
> 
> Data file into Data folder
> Abilities and Rotations files into Class folder (Rogue one)


I dont have any DATA files when i downloaded the profiles

----------


## lolomo2003

> I dont have any DATA files when i downloaded the profiles


You can download profile pack with data files included from my signature. Include Sheuron's data. But if you downloaded Sheuron profile it should be a DATA folder there.

----------


## Dimonoff

Any one have good Discipline PvE profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I dont have any DATA files when i downloaded the profiles


I just downloaded Sheurons profile-pack and its zipped with two folders (Data, Profiles) so I dont know what you've downloaded, get this instead and just drop the folders in your PQRotation-folder 
and let it overwrite the old profiles there : http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## averykey

> your forgetting heroism and hunters lust ids just to make it all around.


I didn't need them, but if anyone wants

local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local ancientHysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)

if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil or heroism ~= nil or ancientHysteria ~= nil then
return true
end

edit: How can I store these buffs in a array/table like this?

local bloodlust = {80353, 90355, 32182, 2825}
local playerBuff = UnitBuffID("player", bloodlust) --Does this work? can you include variables in other instances?

for i,v in ipairs(bloodlust) do
if playerBuff == GetSpellInfo(v) then
return true
end
end

----------


## crystal_tech

what you can do is this averykey:



```
local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local ancientHysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)

if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil or heroism ~= nil or ancientHysteria ~= nil then
     LustEffect = 1
else
     LustEffect = nil
end
```

And welcome to the world of globals lol.

so if you want any ablity to be used when you have lust just check for 'LustEffect == 1' or just 'LustEffect'



```
if UnitHealth("target") / UnitMaxHealth("target") * 100 <= 20 and LustEffect then
     return true
else
     if UnitHealth("target") / UnitMaxHealth("target") * 100 >= 21 and not LustEffect then
          return false
     end
end
```

just an example for people.

----------


## Devolenok

Hi guys.
First of all thx to all devs for ur hard work.
Can any one give me a link for the best or actual Frost DK or Master Frost Profile?
Thx in advance.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hi guys.
> First of all thx to all devs for ur hard work.
> Can any one give me a link for the best or actual Frost DK or Master Frost Profile?
> Thx in advance.


I'll PM you my edit, put a top 40 rank back when my ilvl was 399 and some other nice ranks(H10m)  :Smile:  has some abilities for spine and such too(auto tendon targeting, click for fading light..doesn't click for hour of twilight, also manages shrapnel on madness), just have to add it manually from the rotation editor.

----------


## supermann

> I'll PM you my edit, put a top 40 rank back when my ilvl was 399 and some other nice ranks(H10m)  has some abilities for spine and such too(auto tendon targeting, click for fading light..doesn't click for hour of twilight, also manages shrapnel on madness), just have to add it manually from the rotation editor.


maybe i can try ure edit too ?
Would u like to pm me  :Cool:  ?

----------


## ace99ro

this is sheurons code from his Holy Priest profile 

if IsUsableSpell(88685) 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(88685)) < 2 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1)
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(88685)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end

if members[1].HP < 95 
and IsUsableSpell(88684) 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(88684)) < 2 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(88684),members[1].Unit)
return true
end

the first part of it is for Holy Word Sanctuary , atm it is casting automaticly at mouseover whenever it is off cd , and i want to make to cast at mouseover but when Left Ctrl is pressed , how can i do that ?

----------


## sheuron

Seem PQR is growing in popularity, my profiles got 5000 downloads since last update.

----------


## Xelper

> Seem PQR is growing in popularity, my profiles got 5000 downloads since last update.


And I still only get 1 donation a month, arghhh! Just playing, I really don't care that much... glad to know someone has some idea of how much this thing is being downloaded... I use Dropbox which provides no download metrics.

----------


## firepong

lol, I've gotten 900 dl's on my druid profile. 84 so far on my HonorBuddy friendly version.

On that topic Xelper, think you might be willing to add in to where it will auto start a Profile when you login and get past the character selection? Would make it that much better for using it in tandem with HonorBuddy lol

P.S. I've gotten changes pushed to my SVN for using HonorBuddy and leveling a Hunter. this is pretty much after the later level's. Haven't added anything for straight leveling from 1 yet, but I decided for that to be next instead of Death Knights. No zip at this current time. Just download the whole SVN and copy the shit to the respective places. Just need DATA, the Hunter PQRotation profile and the whole Singular HonorBuddy CC folder.

----------


## johm2

> this is sheurons code from his Holy Priest profile 
> 
> if IsUsableSpell(88685) 
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(88685)) < 2 
> and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
> and not PQR_IsMoving(1)
> then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(88685)))
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
> ...




```
if IsUsableSpell(88685) 
and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(88685)) < 2 
and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1)
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(88685)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end
```

----------


## demolos

@Xelper Gonna say it again, I love PQR, you did an amazing job. I was wondering, would it be possible to add a simple copy/paste button to the program? As an example, one of the UH dk profiles (Don't remember which one) has an auto flag return ability that I would like to copy to every profile I use. Would it even be possible to make something simple like that without using an xml editor so we could easly mix and match between different abilities in different profiles?

----------


## ace99ro

many thx , it works great

----------


## crystal_tech

wtb intellsence but that would be a huge undertaking or code snipits for pqr. but if you know xml break down you can create it in another ide and bring it over to pqr

----------


## firepong

So what's intellsence. What is it suppose to do?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Cahonez

Get spammed with this error message when using Onya's Resto Shaman profile.

Did I miss something minor?

+rep to fast responces

thanks!

Message: [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(61295) then ..."]:9: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 07/13/12 14:11:04
Count: 284
Stack: [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(61295) then ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: _ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
ah = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
rt = nil
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = "focus"
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = "focus"
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = false
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## crystal_tech

@xelper
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...Y-Intellisense hehe

@everyone else
sorry, just woke up lol.

InteliSense: IntelliSense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

its becoming a standard thing for devs. as you type out an api or a var name it will auto complete it / tell you the calls / whats required for it to work. best example would be in visual studio.

the codesnipits would be you code something and save it as a snipit and when your ready to use it again you just insert the snipit from a list box and bam your code is entered. much like copy and paste just with the ability to have more than one pc. of code at a time that you can add

----------


## crystal_tech

> Get spammed with this error message when using Onya's Resto Shaman profile.
> 
> Did I miss something minor?
> 
> +rep to fast responces
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(61295) then ..."]:9: attempt to compare nil with number
> ...


you don't have that spellid hence the nil. the spellid is for riptide. once you learn it the error will go away.

----------


## Dimonoff

deleted↓↓↓↓↓

----------


## Mpzor

crystaI: I understand a bit more now after you explained it, so thank you  :Smile:  So if I understand correctly "~= 0" would be the same as "~= nil"? If not, what does "nil" mean?

edit: And why is "end" sometimes used a couple of times in a row at the end? Shouldnt it be enough with just one "end" ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystaI: I understand a bit more now after you explained it, so thank you  So if I understand correctly "~= 0" would be the same as "~= nil"? If not, what does "nil" mean?
> 
> edit: And why is "end" sometimes used a couple of times in a row at the end? Shouldnt it be enough with just one "end" ?


~=0 is not equal to zero and zero in lua is a value
nil to lua is nothing; as in it has no value and doesn't exist

as for the extra end,

for every if then statement, do while, or for loop you open it must be closed. now you can put if then statements and such inside other if then's. its called 'nesting' or 'nested if statement'. 

example



```
--nested if then example 1
if UnitExists("player") then
     if UnitisDead("player") then
          return true
     end
end

or it can look like this

--nested if then example 2
if UnitExists("player") then
     if UnitisDead("player") then return true end
end

and some people do this

--nested example 3
if UnitExists("player") then
if UnitisDead("player") then
return true
end
end
```

they all do the same thing, but I like to indent(tab or five spaces of the spacebar) like example 1 and 2 so i know that each statement is closed. there are times when i've nested more than just 1 if then and if i do that i just add another tab or five spaces to keep it all lined up and looking nice.

----------


## Persikos

Hello everyone. Sorry for bad English. The profile kitskmydog MM PVP does not use Aimed Shot! Fire! - Spell - World of Warcraft with procs. Tell me how to fix it)
P.S. Or give a good profile of MM PVP.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello everyone. Sorry for bad English. The profile kitskmydog MM PVP does not use Aimed Shot! Fire! - Spell - World of Warcraft with procs. Tell me how to fix it)
> P.S. Or give a good profile of MM PVP.


kicks profile still uses english strings in some areas i think. thats prob the error your getting.

----------


## Persikos

Okay(( Thanks for the answer.
A profile is MM pvp there? from other publishers.СrystaI thanks, I take your profile SV )

----------


## Clotic

Lf Shaman PVP profile (restro Profile)

----------


## Cookie799

i am using kickmydogs pvpMM profile but it seems to always want to go into melee range when using it with HB

----------


## firepong

> i am using kickmydogs pvpMM profile but it seems to always want to go into melee range when using it with HB


That's HonorBuddy's problem my man, not PQRotation. When HonorBuddy sees you as having aggro by anything, it will auto run up to that person and start in melee range. Don't ask me why, it's just plain retarded.

----------


## wowcrazy4

xelper will u be updating your paladin profiles for MOP at all in it comes u made a great profile for ret i love it


o and quick question is this detecable at all to get baned or anything

----------


## Lexi777

> o and quick question is this detecable at all to get baned or anything


Anything that injects into the game, there is a chance of getting banned, yes. 

@The guy asking for a PvP rShammy profile, there arent any. But if you take Onya's or anyones PvE and change it around you can make it work in pvp. take out chain heal etc etc.

----------


## wowcrazy4

i know that but is it detecable

----------


## expunge

> i know that but is it detecable


Error on the side of yes.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> i know that but is it detecable


You get insta-banned if you use it, just watch out.

----------


## Cookie799

> That's HonorBuddy's problem my man, not PQRotation. When HonorBuddy sees you as having aggro by anything, it will auto run up to that person and start in melee range. Don't ask me why, it's just plain retarded.


ty for your reply .... but when i use my mage or lock it keeps its distance ....... hmmmm

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

anyone heard any word of the mop beta offsets for the recent patch? thnx in advance

----------


## xLegendx

Is there any DK Frost PvP profiles?
Never really noticed one before

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im not sure but I think Bu_Ba has made a frost pvp-profile sometime, you could just check back in the thread there's a user that has a link to a megapack of old and recent PQR-profiles.

----------


## Mpzor

crystal: Thank you! I'm writing my own profile atm so that I will be more experience when Mist hits as I want to be able to add stuff or fix stuff myself since I am in a hardcore guild and we're far ahead of most ppl on progress.

But I have another question. been trying to figure it out myself, but no mather how much I think about it, I cant come up with a solution.... 
Is there any way to make this work?

When LnL (Lock and Load, hunter proc) procs you should use it like this when you are below 55 focus: ES>ES>CoS>ES
If you have above 55 focus when LnL procs it should look like this: ES>ES>AS>ES.
If you are above 94 focus when LnL procs then it should look like this: ES>AS>ES>ES
And Kill shot range: ES does more damage per global than KS but KS is better than AS. You will focus cap a lot during this stage but it's best to get ES on cooldown than worry about it. When LnL procs during execute range you will want to just replace AS with KS when possible and follow normal priority e.g.
ES>ES>KS>ES>KS

Been trying to figure out a way to get that to work, and now I have a raging headache :P

*EDIT:* Would this work?



```
SV: Arcane Shot (LnL)
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(3044), "target")  ~= 1 then return false end

F_SwitchToHawk() 

local count = select(2, UnitBuffID("player", "56342")

if count == 2 and UnitPower("player") >= 94 then RunMacroText("/cast Explosive Shot")

elseif count == 1 and UnitPower("player") >= 94 then RunMacroText("/cast Arcane Shot")

elseif count == 1 then RunMacroText("/cast Explosive Shot")
return true
			end
		end
	end
```

----------


## xLegendx

> Im not sure but I think Bu_Ba has made a frost pvp-profile sometime, you could just check back in the thread there's a user that has a link to a megapack of old and recent PQR-profiles.


Thanks for reminding me about that profile pack.
I'll have to look through it >:D

----------


## JF2012

still undetedted?

----------


## Lexi777

> still undetedted?


Hehe...... 10 char

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal: Thank you! I'm writing my own profile atm so that I will be more experience when Mist hits as I want to be able to add stuff or fix stuff myself since I am in a hardcore guild and we're far ahead of most ppl on progress.
> 
> But I have another question. been trying to figure it out myself, but no mather how much I think about it, I cant come up with a solution.... 
> Is there any way to make this work?
> 
> When LnL (Lock and Load, hunter proc) procs you should use it like this when you are below 55 focus: ES>ES>CoS>ES
> If you have above 55 focus when LnL procs it should look like this: ES>ES>AS>ES.
> If you are above 94 focus when LnL procs then it should look like this: ES>AS>ES>ES
> And Kill shot range: ES does more damage per global than KS but KS is better than AS. You will focus cap a lot during this stage but it's best to get ES on cooldown than worry about it. When LnL procs during execute range you will want to just replace AS with KS when possible and follow normal priority e.g.
> ...


quick note if you use select you need to be sure to close it. 
yours: local count = select(2, UnitBuffID("player", "56342")
mine: local count = select(2, UnitBuffID("player", "56342")) --you need to close the first '(' next to the select.

also instead of passing it to RunMacroText you should use CastbySpellID(spellid) that way it can be used on any client regardless of language. 
also your id is for rank 1 of lock and load the correct id is: 56453.

in mists they fixed the issue with exp shot to where you just hit it 3 times and you won't clip that last dot no need to fill it with another shot.

----------


## katuro

is there a DK tank profile yet? nova's profile doesnt work =/

----------


## wowcrazy4

> You get insta-banned if you use it, just watch out.


dont mind to be rude but can i get a clear ****ing anwser am not stuip i know u can get baned but is it UNDECTEED OR IS IT DECTABLE LIKE HONORBUDDY

----------


## giranimo

any bot is detectable if blizzards wants to see it...

----------


## wowcrazy4

> any bot is detectable if blizzards wants to see it...


OMG YES OR NO I KNOW THAT AGAIN AM NOT STUIP AS OF THIS MIN IS IT DETECTABLE CAN WARDEN SEE RIGHT NOW NOT WITH A UPDATE RIGHT THIS VERY SEC
again sry for being rude but u all wont give my the answer am looking for like honorday with lazyraider its not detectable as of now is PQR the same

----------


## Mpzor

> quick note if you use select you need to be sure to close it. 
> yours: local count = select(2, UnitBuffID("player", "56342")
> mine: local count = select(2, UnitBuffID("player", "56342")) --you need to close the first '(' next to the select.
> 
> also instead of passing it to RunMacroText you should use CastbySpellID(spellid) that way it can be used on any client regardless of language. 
> also your id is for rank 1 of lock and load the correct id is: 56453.
> 
> in mists they fixed the issue with exp shot to where you just hit it 3 times and you won't clip that last dot no need to fill it with another shot.


I dont see any difference with yours and mine except for the extra ")" in the end, so is that all? But except for that it looks good?  :Smile:  Think I understand if it is  :Smile:  

EDIT: Why wont this or the previous code work? I added the extra ")" in the end so its not that.



```
local _, BlackArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(3044), "target")  ~= 1 then return false end

F_SwitchToHawk() 

if BlackArrowCD > 4 and UnitPower("player") > 22 then return true end
```



```
local _, ExplosiveShotCD = GetSpellCooldown(53301)

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(3044), "target")  ~= 1 then return false end

F_SwitchToHawk() 

if ExplosiveShotCD > 4 and UnitPower("player") > 22 then return true end
```

it uses AS way to often, almost like its ignoring the and in the code so it casts AS if the power is at 22 or higher...

----------


## Kinkeh

> OMG YES OR NO I KNOW THAT AGAIN AM NOT STUIP AS OF THIS MIN IS IT DETECTABLE CAN WARDEN SEE RIGHT NOW NOT WITH A UPDATE RIGHT THIS VERY SEC
> again sry for being rude but u all wont give my the answer am looking for like honorday with lazyraider its not detectable as of now is PQR the same


Holy shit, you keep misspelling "Stupid". IF Blizzard wants to see you're botting, they will see. No bot protects against that. AT this moment, the offsets PQR uses aren't detected, if blizzard wanted to see if someone was using "honorbuddy" they would. Now stop with the nonsense. Unless you give someone a reason to report you, you will be fine.

----------


## Cookie799

i been using this with Honorbuddy for the past 4 weeks 24/7 non stop getting all my chars full pvp gear with no problems

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

is there new mop beta offsets for the recent patch? thnx

----------


## wowcrazy4

kinkeh i want to ty for anwser m question that i have been asking ty

----------


## crystal_tech

> I dont see any difference with yours and mine except for the extra ")" in the end, so is that all? But except for that it looks good?  Think I understand if it is  
> 
> EDIT: Why wont this or the previous code work? I added the extra ")" in the end so its not that.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _, BlackArrowCD = GetSpellCooldown(3674)
> 
> ...


try nesting them



```
if BlackArrowCD > 4 and UnitPower("player") > 22 then return true end to this

if UnitPower("player") > 22 then
      if BlackArrowCD > 4 then return true end
else
     return false
end
```

however i see another issue thats minor you need to check the cd time with the current time so try this:



```
if BlackArrowCD - GetTime() > 4 and UnitPower("player") > 22 then return true end
```

just a note if you need to track anthing with a timer or duration it prob needs a GetTime() call to compare it to the if then check.

----------


## Lexi777

Bot smart, that's all there is to it.

----------


## nazgul111

> Bot smart, that's all there is to it.


thats a rotation bot as far as i know so i have no idea how blizzard could ever know you are using it even looking right at your wow window remotely... any1 saying that he was banned for this have been most likely banned for totally different thing...

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

so mop beta offsets up? will pay for a legit answer, if at all possible...haha, itching to use it again  :Smile:  

thanks

----------


## Mpzor

> try nesting them
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if BlackArrowCD > 4 and UnitPower("player") > 22 then return true end to this
> 
> if UnitPower("player") > 22 then
>       if BlackArrowCD > 4 then return true end
> ...


Neither of them work. I dont understand what's wrong. It should work from what i've read from other ppl codes etc

----------


## katuro

> is there a DK tank profile yet? nova's profile doesnt work =/


would really appreciate a answer on this. or for someone to tell me how to get nova's blood profiles working

----------


## Ninjaderp

^Have you tried contacting bu_ba or mentally?

----------


## Noelpqr

> would really appreciate a answer on this. or for someone to tell me how to get nova's blood profiles working


do you have "PQR_Nova_Data.lua" in pqr's data folder?

----------


## paveley

Nova team blood dk profile work fine, i used it as late as this morning...you are doing something wrong mate.

----------


## paveley

delete this post, i failed  :Cool:

----------


## paveley

> Is there any DK Frost PvP profiles?
> Never really noticed one before


Sheuron has one that works great. Here is a link to his profile pack: http://goo.gl/rseZ0

----------


## Ralphiuss

> so mop beta offsets up? will pay for a legit answer, if at all possible...haha, itching to use it again  
> 
> thanks


1st thing to check is the offset downloader within PQR if it wont download the new offsets that means Xelper hasn't gotten around to doing it. Xelper is the only one who can get offsets. He as well usually post that he's uploaded the new offsets.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Neither of them work. I dont understand what's wrong. It should work from what i've read from other ppl codes etc


can you upload your files or pm me with a link I'll see if i can find anything wrong with it.

----------


## Battler624

i have a question guys , is it possible for the bot to pop army of the death on TW buff? for example it will check on the buffs i have and if i have TW or BL buff it will wait till i have enough runes and then use army of the dead

----------


## katuro

> do you have "PQR_Nova_Data.lua" in pqr's data folder?


yes i do mate



> Nova team blood dk profile work fine, i used it as late as this morning...you are doing something wrong mate.


what version of pqr are you using.

i updated nova's profiles using this link on bu_ba's account.
http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt

----------


## katuro

> yes i do mate
> 
> what version of pqr are you using.
> 
> i updated nova's profiles using this link on bu_ba's account.
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt


is it meant to say this? <PQR alert> Custom table is empty! (look at the image attached)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## imdasandman

> i have a question guys , is it possible for the bot to pop army of the death on TW buff? for example it will check on the buffs i have and if i have TW or BL buff it will wait till i have enough runes and then use army of the dead


This would be a loss of dps as you want to pop army and have all the boogers up before lust/tw/hero. Also using that many runes and the wasted 4-5 sec of lusted dps time you would have to give plus the fact your ghouls will not benefit from lust is why what you want would be a dps loss. That being said i doubt i or any other profile maker will implement this function. Sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Frissle

Is there any profiles for warlock mop?
Also, how do i get pqrotation to work with wow mop?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

yea i check a lot. but yea i was just seeing if i had missed something. thnx

----------


## crystal_tech

My lock profiles are only for live and xelper is prob busy with things hence the lack of updates.

----------


## front243

I have always used PQR for my dps characters. What's the worst thing that can happen? Low DPS?

I am thinking of trying it on a healer (resto druid to be exact), but I am a bit worried it will not do the task. Can anyone assure me that healing is done fine by PQR as well? (I am thinking 5-man normal/heroic, and eventually LFR). I have read that Sheurons resto druid profile is good so thats probably what I intend to use.

----------


## g1teglover

> I have always used PQR for my dps characters. What's the worst thing that can happen? Low DPS?
> 
> I am thinking of trying it on a healer (resto druid to be exact), but I am a bit worried it will not do the task. Can anyone assure me that healing is done fine by PQR as well? (I am thinking 5-man normal/heroic, and eventually LFR). I have read that Sheurons resto druid profile is good so thats probably what I intend to use.


I know that Eff's profile is pretty good as far as Resto Druid healing goes (i've used it on several HM DS fights with little issue). Haven't really messed with Sheuron's druid profile, but have heard some good things about it as well.

----------


## averykey

InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 3)

Would 0 be melee?

Example

InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 0)

if InteractRange and ArtOfWar ~= nil then
return true
end

What does 1, 2, 3 stand for with interactDistance?

----------


## Karil2

Found it after i noticed i misspelled my search ... 

Thanks all .




> I know that Eff's profile is pretty good as far as Resto Druid healing goes (i've used it on several HM DS fights with little issue). Haven't really messed with Sheuron's druid profile, but have heard some good things about it as well.


do you have a link to Effs Resto profile ?..


Thanks in advance

----------


## firepong

> InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 3)
> 
> Would 0 be melee?
> 
> Example
> 
> InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 0)
> 
> if InteractRange and ArtOfWar ~= nil then
> ...


CheckInteractDistance - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## Mpzor

Crystal: Sent you a PM  :Smile:

----------


## lolomo2003

> I have always used PQR for my dps characters. What's the worst thing that can happen? Low DPS?
> 
> I am thinking of trying it on a healer (resto druid to be exact), but I am a bit worried it will not do the task. Can anyone assure me that healing is done fine by PQR as well? (I am thinking 5-man normal/heroic, and eventually LFR). I have read that Sheurons resto druid profile is good so thats probably what I intend to use.


My brother use Sheoron's Resto profile on DS HC and is top of Healers at 396 ilvl (Healer) 401 (DPS) so ...... ya is very good. Also shammy profile is great for healing.

----------


## paveley

> yes i do mate
> 
> what version of pqr are you using.
> 
> i updated nova's profiles using this link on bu_ba's account.
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt


I'm using the latest version of PQR wich i belive is 2.16

----------


## crystal_tech

> InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 3)
> 
> Would 0 be melee?
> 
> Example
> 
> InteractRange = CheckInteractDistance("target", 0)
> 
> if InteractRange and ArtOfWar ~= nil then
> ...


some fights are bugged with interactDistance and i've tried switching to


```
PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2)
  -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID
```

only thing that it seems to work on (still playing with it) is in my demo lock code for felguard's felstorm.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> wtb beta offsets for lvling to lvl 90 pls want donate this


same, will donate 100% xD

----------


## Frissle

> same, will donate 100% xD


same, will donate 110% ^^

----------


## dklcfr

well how about we set the bar at $800
there $800 is 100% k go with your donations.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> wtb beta offsets for lvling to lvl 90 pls want donate this


Just have to be patient. Xelper will get to it.

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone!

I am in the process of upgrading Cokx Ret pally profile. So far added immunity checks, changed some keybinds, changed the Word of Glory code to better suit Selfless Healer and stuff like that. Now I started working on the most important thing (imo) - a Kill Function, similar (identical) to the one in Kaolla's UH DK PvP profile. However, I just can't get it to work. Here is the Kill Function code that I copied directly from Kaolla: 




> if not LeftControlKeyDown then LeftControlKeyDown = 0 end
> 
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - LeftControlKeyDown > 0.7 then
> LeftControlKeyDown = GetTime()
> if KillFunction then 
> KillFunction = false
> PQR_WriteToChat("Kill Function: |cFF8C00FFDisabled", "Unholy PvP")
> PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Kill Function: Disabled", nil, "8C00FF")
> else 
> ...


Basically clicking Right Control enables/disables KillFunction. One thing that I find weird is that there's no local for the KillFunction?

Clicking Control does display that 'Kill Function enabled/disabled' however, when I start using KillFunction in my abilities... eg. here's Zealotry




> local sDivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 90174) 
> 
> 
> if KillFunction
> and sDivinePurpose ~= nil then
> //or UnitPower("player", 9) == 3
> //and UnitBuffID("player", 31884) then
> return true
> end
> ...


As you can see I commented out a lot as I was trying to test it out, yet every time that I add the 'if KillFunction' I keep on being spammed by Lua Errors. 




> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:736: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 07/16/12 07:48:32
> Count: 828
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:736: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


Would be awesome if someone could help me out with this!

Cheers

----------


## Frissle

> Just have to be patient. Xelper will get to it.


yeah. i believe so to

----------


## Dominium

Hmm, seems like something is wrong with my Zealotry code - I tested this out with AW and it worked. Weird, however, feeding time atm so Ill bb later.

----------


## Dominium

It's working! Finally! Will release my edit of Cokx profile today or tomorrow!

----------


## averykey

> some fights are bugged with interactDistance and i've tried switching to
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2)
>   -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID
> ```
> 
> only thing that it seems to work on (still playing with it) is in my demo lock code for felguard's felstorm.



Thanks

+rep when I can

Saw this in your demo
PlayerThreat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")

I would use this like so?

If PlayerThreat == 1 then
--cast hand of salv
end

And this would only cast when my threat was higher than the tanks.

I saw soulshatter was comparing to 3 instead of 1, why?
if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if PlayerThreat == 3 and PQR_SpellAvailable(29858) then
return true
end
end




> With otherunit specified
> nil = unit is not on otherunit's threat table.
> 0 = not tanking, lower threat than tank.
> 1 = not tanking, higher threat than tank.
> 2 = insecurely tanking, another unit have higher threat but not tanking.
> 3 = securely tanking, highest threat
> Without otherunit specified
> nil = unit is not on any other unit's threat table.
> 0 = not tanking anything.
> ...






What is wrong with my profile? I have looked through the code several times and I have not seen anything wrong.
Rep+ for help.

Buggrabber has not been useful, is there another lua error checking mod?


http://up.ht/NttG0n

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks
> 
> +rep when I can
> 
> Saw this in your demo
> PlayerThreat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
> 
> I would use this like so?
> 
> ...


soulshatter is a aggro drop so when your target has threat lvl of 3 it uses it cause the target is coming at you and you don't want that. lvl 2 would be offtank 3 would be tanking and 1 would be dps/heals on the aggro table for that target.

----------


## Frissle

> It's working! Finally! Will release my edit of Cokx profile today or tomorrow!


Is it the PvP Profile for affli locks you are talking about? If so, what kind of improvements have you done to it?

----------


## vitamincore

Guys please help, really need a working profile for Feral PvP, Rogue PvP

----------


## Dominium

Alright, as I said, here is my version of Cokx Retribution Paladin PvP Profile.

*Changes*

1. HUGE quality-of-life improvement. Added something called the "Kill Function". If you ever used Kaolla's UH DK PvP profiles, you will know what it is. 

Toggle: Left Control (Enable/Disable Kill Function)

Behavior: Casts Avenging Wrath (wings) when Zealotry is off CD + you got 3 Holy Power or Divine Purpose. Activates your +str trinket as well as Zealotry at the same time.

What's the difference between my Kill Function and Cokx way of using burst CDs? There you had to press the RIGHT shift button (how uncomfortable! clicked Enter instead of Shift a billion times) + you had to hold it down for it to activate wings/zealotry. Also, you had to watch your Holy Power and press Right Shift exactly at the moment when you got 3 Holy Power or the profile would only pop wings + trinket and then use the Holy Power for eg. TV without activating Zealotry.

In my opinion, this is a huge upgrade and makes it MUCH easier to use the profile.

2. Added immunity + CC checks to all attacks. Also special immunity checks (eg. Anti-Magic Shell check for HoW/Exorcism). No more attacking scattered/trapped/sapped/blinded etc. targets as well!

3. Added a Dark Simulacrum check. Depending on what's off CD it will either cast Holy Wrath or Hand of Reckoning (taunt) to get rid off Dark Sim. No wings/bubbles for you, DKs!

4. Took a bit of code from Averykey's ret PvE profile. Latency changer + Holy wrath + Judgement (Zealotry) + Titans Verdict logic with Divine Purpose and 2 holy power.

5. Added a instant flag return code for PvP Battleground purposes.

6. Added a HoW (Avenging Wrath) ability, that is lower in priority then Inquisition (so that when you are rushing in on someone with Kill Function on you will Wings, Trinket, Zealotry and then *first Inquisition, then HoW (to increase HoW dmg by 30%)*. I kept the normal HoW above Inq in priority in case someone is about to die and you don't want to waste a global on Inquisition.

7. Edited the Word of Glory code to better suit Selfless Healer.

8. Changed Left Alt from a Repentance on Mouseover to a Rep on Focus. Too many times have I casted Rep on a wrong target because my mouse moved a bit too fast or something

9. Left Shift is now pause rotation. Hammer of Justice IS NO LONGER keybinded to the profile. (same reason as with Repentance + no more keys available on the left side of the keyboard ;p) 


*Suggested Macros/Keybinds*

Here are some of the binds that I use that I would suggest you guys use. Note that since LEFT SHIFT is now Pause Rotation, binding spells to left shift + something is the best as you are guaranteed to cast that spell (rotation is paused).

a) Shift-G 

#showtooltip Hammer of Justice
/cast [@focus,exists] Hammer of Justice; Hammer of Justice

Casts HoJ on Focus if you have a focus, on target if you don't have a focus. Very useful (bind it to whatever you want, but dont forget it should be with a Shift to pause rotation)

b) Got Guardian on 1 and Hand of Sacrifice ( [target=party1]) bound to 2. Guardian doesnt use a Global CD so it doesnt need a shift, you can put shift + something for Hand of Sac tho.

c) /cancelaura Hand of Protection
/cancelaura Divine Shield

Pretty useful. Bind it to whatever u want, shift isnt needed here.

d) 
/focus 
/focus [@mouseover,exists, nodead]

Focuses target if u have one, mouseover if u dont.

e) Shift-E Hand of Freedom ([target=MyCharName]) this is useful, as the profile only uses HoF on your party members that need it (you can use cleanse on yourself) however HoF is useful eg. during burst  :Wink: 

f) /focus arena1 /focus arena2 (two separate macros) sometimes useful, so you dont have to mouseover anything

g) Almost forgot - remember to bind Hand of Protection (pref. on your team mate aka [target=party1] ) to Shift + something. VERY useful as the profile doesnt use HoP at all.

h) my mount macro - nothing to do with the profile, but, why not paste it here? ;P

/stopmacro [flying]
/cast [outdoors,nomounted,flyable] Spectral Gryphon; [outdoors,nomounted] Swift Lovebird
/dismount [mounted]

Uses the Gryphon if u can fly, uses the Lovebird in areas u cant (eg. Bgs/Arena)

*My Glyphs/Talents*

*Prime*
1. Templars Verdict
2. Judgement (you can also use Seal of Truth, expertise is very useful)
3. Word of Glory 

*Major*
1. Turn Evil (must)
2. Hammer of Justice (very useful)
3. Hammer of Wrath (you use a TON of mana during burst)

*Minor*
1. Kings
2. Might
3. Truth


Talents 

Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft (selfless healer spec)



Please help me by reporting any bugs that you find! If you guys enjoy this profile, I would be happy to take over Cokx ret pally profile for MoP if he doesn't come back!

*DOWNLOAD LINK*

Cheers and happy owning!


PS. 

I highly suggest using the PQInterface addon, it shows when Kill Function is enabled and when it's disabled, SUPER useful!!

----------


## katuro

> yes i do mate
> 
> what version of pqr are you using.
> 
> i updated nova's profiles using this link on bu_ba's account.
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt





> is it meant to say this? <PQR alert> Custom table is empty! (look at the image attached)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


bump still having problems!

----------


## crystal_tech

> bump still having problems!


its normal its a part of bubbas coding to allow for custom targets to be stored if its empty don't worry about it.

----------


## frII

Sheuron,
I saw u have made a Dics PVP profile.
So since u made PVP maybe with a few fixes u cold also do a PVE Disc profile?

----------


## pigbot

I hope someone can help me out. I am wondering if it's possible to add code to BuBBA's Holy Paladin profile that can help with healing the Searing Plasma debuff on Heroic Spine of Deathwing. The profile is absolutely terrific otherwise.

I have seen the following code in Onya's Resto Shaman profile for Healing Wave:


```
local searingplasmadebuffs = { 105479,109363,109364 }
local hassp = 0
for _,v in ipairs(searingplasmadebuffs) do
    if UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name,v) then hassp = 1 end
end

if ( member[lowest].health &amp;lt; hwhealth or hassp ==1) and moving == 0  and isvalidhealtarget(member[lowest].name) and PQR_SpellAvailable(331) then
  SilentCast(331,member[lowest].name)
  return true
end
```

Here is BuBBa's code for Holy Light:


```
if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check then
	if members[1].HP &amp;lt; Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth 
	 and Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].manaCost &amp;lt; select(4, Nova_UnitInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) 
	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(635) then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end
end
```

So, would something like this work?


```
local searingplasmadebuffs = { 105479,109363,109364 }
local hassp = 0
for _,v in ipairs(searingplasmadebuffs) do
    if UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name,v) then hassp = 1 end
end
if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check then
	if (members[1].HP &amp;lt; Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth or hassp==1)
	 and Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].manaCost &amp;lt; select(4, Nova_UnitInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) 
	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(635) then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end
end
```

I have zero experience in any kind of coding besides reading all the posts here, so I hope what I have posted is enough information and is presented properly.

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## averykey

What is wrong with my profile? I have looked through the code several times and I have not seen anything wrong.
Rep+ for help.

Buggrabber has not been useful, is there another lua error checking mod?


Download AveryV3.zip @ UppIT

----------


## Dominium

:O Already V3? I have to say your V2 Retri profile is superb! Can't really help you debug this one tho, going to sleep now ;p

----------


## averykey

> :O Already V3? I have to say your V2 Retri profile is superb! Can't really help you debug this one tho, going to sleep now ;p


This one is even better, In lfr I have been able to burst 70k+ with it. 400 ilvl~

edit: some of the numbers on it

41k morchok
60k yor'sahj
43k ultraxion
40k Spine
64k zon'ozz
40k hagara
44k warmaster

This is with proper switching and cooldown usage though, it doesn't do these numbers out of the box; takes some effort and know how of when to do things.

----------


## crystal_tech

> What is wrong with my profile? I have looked through the code several times and I have not seen anything wrong.
> Rep+ for help.
> 
> Buggrabber has not been useful, is there another lua error checking mod?
> 
> 
> Download AveryV3.zip @ UppIT


some things need a target so thats why i have a local in calcs/functions hastarget to make sure i have a target before trying to call other calcs/debuffs and such.

----------


## firepong

> What is wrong with my profile? I have looked through the code several times and I have not seen anything wrong.
> Rep+ for help.
> 
> Buggrabber has not been useful, is there another lua error checking mod?
> 
> 
> Download AveryV3.zip @ UppIT


In laymen terms, what are we speaking of that's wrong with it. I'll load it up in a text editor and see if I can find anything. At the moment, not around a comp with WoW loaded up on it. What error is it that it's shitting out?

EDIT* I see a couple thing's that I don't see how they would work. For example, I'll post all of it and comment out the parts. All of these are in -- Special --



```
-- Avoid sudden death on Madness 
local tentacledeath = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109597))
if tentacledeath and tentacledeath - GetTime() < 1 then return true end
```

What's this returning true to? Is it suppose to just be a rotation pause when you have the debuff?



```
-- Burning Tendons
RunMacroText("/cancelaura Parachute")
```

For this one, I would add a check to see if you have the Parachute first. If you don't it will always be trying to cancel that aura, no matter what. Not a good thing to do as it takes processor cycles, would want to have it using as little as possible to make the rotation as fast as possible.



```
if UnitExists("boss2") and UnitName("boss2") == "Burning Tendons" then
    if UnitName("target") ~= "Burning Tendons" then
        RunMacroText("/cast Avenging Wrath")
        RunMacroText("/cast Zealotry")
        RunMacroText("/use 13")
        RunMacroText("/use 14")
    end
    TargetUnit("boss2")
end
if UnitExists("boss3") and UnitName("boss3") == "Burning Tendons" then
    if UnitName("target") ~= "Burning Tendons" then
        RunMacroText("/cast Avenging Wrath")
        RunMacroText("/cast Zealotry")
        RunMacroText("/use 13")
        RunMacroText("/use 14")
    end
    TargetUnit("boss3")
end
```

The above, I don't even see how it would work. I mean, there's just no way it would do all 4 of those at the same time. Both Zealotry and Avenging Wrath induce a global. And since PQRotation can only do 1 thing at a time, I don't know lol. And as for the trinkets, those can be used at the same time.

Blessings Ability, change:


```
if BlessingOfKings ~= nil or MarkOfTheWild ~= nil or BlessingOfMight ~= nil or IsMounted() then
	return false
end

if BlessingOfMight ~= nil then
	CastSpellByID(20217,"player")
		return true
	else if BlessingOfKings ~= nil or MarkOfTheWild ~= nil then
		CastSpellByID(19740,"player")
			return true
		else if BlessingOfKings == nil or MarkOfTheWild == nil then
			CastSpellByID(19740,"player")
				return true
		end
	end
end
```

to


```
if BlessingOfKings ~= nil or MarkOfTheWild ~= nil or BlessingOfMight ~= nil or IsMounted() then
	return false
end

if BlessingOfMight ~= nil then
	CastSpellByID(20217,"player")
	return true
elseif BlessingOfKings ~= nil or MarkOfTheWild ~= nil then
	CastSpellByID(19740,"player")
	return true
elseif BlessingOfKings == nil or MarkOfTheWild == nil then
	CastSpellByID(19740,"player")
	return true
end
```

Judgement(OOR) ability, change:


```
if EnemyExists then
	if PlayerPower < 3 and Zealotry == nil and LustEffect = nil then
		if JudgementsOfThePure == nil then 
			return true
else if EnemyExists then
		if PlayerPower < 3 and Zealotry == nil then
			if IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0 then
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

to:


```
if EnemyExists then
	if PlayerPower < 3 and Zealotry == nil and LustEffect = nil then
		if JudgementsOfThePure == nil then 
			return true
		end
	elseif PlayerPower < 3 and Zealotry == nil then
		if IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

You were flat ass missing ends here. Revamped it a little for you though to make it better and use less processor cycles.


Seal of the Righteousness ability, change:


```
if IsMounted() then
	return false
end

if SealOfRighteousness == nil then
	return true
end
```

to:


```
if IsMounted() then
	return false
elseif not IsMounted() and SealOfRighteousness == nil then
	return true
end
```

Same for Seal of Truth, change to:


```
if IsMounted() then
	return false
elseif not IsMounted() and SealOfTruth == nil then
	return true
end
```

Again, processor cycles.

And this is all I have seen. Could be a problem with your Wait Ability. Has that been there since V2 and if so, has it been changed in any way? All I could find from what I read lol

----------


## daveyboyuk

did novas blood profile ever get fixed ?

----------


## averykey

> In laymen terms, what are we speaking of that's wrong with it. I'll load it up in a text editor and see if I can find anything. At the moment, not around a comp with WoW loaded up on it. What error is it that it's shitting out?
> 
> EDIT* I see a couple thing's that I don't see how they would work. For example, I'll post all of it and comment out the parts. All of these are in -- Special --
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Avoid sudden death on Madness 
> local tentacledeath = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",109597))
> ...


Madness/Hour/Fading returns true to do the action /click ExtraActionButton1
Removed the return trues added RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")

The burning tendon thing is xelpers, It works just fine when I do spine.
edit:

local parachute = UnitAura("player", "Parachute")
if parachute ~= nil then
RunMacroText("/cancelaura Parachute")
end

Should work hopefully.

Nothing is wrong with blessings, why did you make that change?
edit: Are you not supposed to have an end for every if?

I will try the judgement fix
edit: Added it in but it still won't hit the dummy.

The reason I did seals that way is because, I am not completely sure how things work and I figured keeping the false and true apart couldn't hurt.
Added your fix.

The wait ability hasn't changed since v1, So it shouldn't be a problem.





> some things need a target so thats why i have a local in calcs/functions hastarget to make sure i have a target before trying to call other calcs/debuffs and such.


That makes sense, I didn't understand why you had that.

I added in the hastarget and it still won't attack the dummy.


edit:
The error in game




> 64x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":737: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":737: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> 
> Locals:
> rotationNumber = 0
> inCombat = 1
> requireCombat = false


edit2:

Here is it again with all the fixes

http://up.ht/Q3eJbk

The problem is, it won't attack anything; It is hung up on something and I have no idea what it is.

----------


## crystal_tech

in the judgement change your missing an = after LustEffect = nil should be LustEffect == nil

----------


## averykey

> in the judgement change your missing an = after LustEffect = nil should be LustEffect == nil


Is that the same for LustEffect == 1? Or is it still LustEffect = 1

----------


## firepong

> Is that the same for LustEffect == 1? Or is it still LustEffect = 1


Go through your Profile and change all LustEffect = 1 to LustEffect == 1. Need to have 2 "==" in there when doing a if statement.

Doing this fixed the profile and made it run for me.

----------


## averykey

> Go through your Profile and change all LustEffect = 1 to LustEffect == 1. Need to have 2 "==" in there when doing a if statement.
> 
> Doing this fixed the profile and made it run for me.


Fixed, Thanks  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Ralphiuss

Anyone using Bu_Ba holy paladin profile in a heroic DS environment? As much as I love it, and it being mana efficient...it's too efficient. I'm being blown away by my other healing partners. 

Pretty much being told to close the gap or I probably need to find a different group...Even though we're 8/8HM...bastards...lol

----------


## averykey

> Anyone using Bu_Ba holy paladin profile in a heroic DS environment? As much as I love it, and it being mana efficient...it's too efficient. I'm being blown away by my other healing partners. 
> 
> Pretty much being told to close the gap or I probably need to find a different group...Even though we're 8/8HM...bastards...lol


In the master settings file you can change when it heals, I would set it to something like this.



```
--------------------------
-- Raid Healing Settings
--------------------------
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth = 96
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].targetHealth = 70
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].targetHealth = 35
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].whileMovingHealth = 40
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_LightofDawn].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetHealth = 90
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyShock].targetHealth = 99
Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth = 85
Nova_Spell[PQ_CrusaderStrike].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_LayonHands].targetHealth = 20

---------------------------
-- Raid Overhealing Settings
---------------------------

Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].overHealLimit = 110
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].overHealthLimit = 120
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].overHealLimit = 105
```

You will probably need to tweak it a little, test it in dungeons.

Congrats on finding a guild  :Big Grin: 



edit:
Can I put parentheses on 2 conditions if I want those as one?
if UnitName("target") == "Ultraxion" or (LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil) then
return false
end

----------


## crystal_tech

> In the master settings file you can change when it heals, I would set it to something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --------------------------
> -- Raid Healing Settings
> --------------------------
> Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth = 96
> ...


don't need the () around it. 'or' has a higher priority than 'and' so as an example:

if a and b and c or a and c then return true end

----------


## averykey

> don't need the () around it. 'or' has a higher priority than 'and' so as an example:
> 
> if a and b and c or a and c then return true end


So if I use or, they will be considered 2 separate conditions?

----------


## crystal_tech

no better example
-- EnemyHP and lCtrl are var names given in my profiles lCtrl = IsLeftCtrlKeyDown() and EnemyHP = 100* UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if EnemyHP < 20 or lCtrl then
return true
elseif EnemyHP >20 then
return false
end

----------


## averykey

> no better example
> -- EnemyHP and lCtrl are var names given in my profiles lCtrl = IsLeftCtrlKeyDown() and EnemyHP = 100* UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> if EnemyHP < 20 or lCtrl then
> return true
> elseif EnemyHP >20 then
> return false
> end


If either condition is met it returns false, what I want to do is make (LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil) 1 condition, will parenthesis do that?
Or is LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil counted as 1 condition since its on the other side of "or".


edit:

Couldn't you just do

if EnemyHP < 20 or lCtrl then
return true
else
return false
end

or 

if EnemyHP < 20 or lCtrl then
return true end

Since it will only return true during those conditions.

edit2: Will this work?

if UnitName("target") == "Ultraxion" or LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil then
return false
elseif EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if isMoving == false and PlayerMana >= 64 then
return true	end end end

----------


## crystal_tech

> If either condition is met it returns false, what I want to do is make (LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil) 1 condition, will parenthesis do that?
> Or is LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil counted as 1 condition since its on the other side of "or".
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Couldn't you just do
> 
> if EnemyHP < 20 or lCtrl then
> ...


for isMoving just put

if not isMoving and PlayerMana >= 64 then

id write it like this


```
if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
     -- I don't like using UnitName due to it limiting it to the client you play (english string won't work say on a rus game client)
     -- I'd use my EnemyID and compare it to Ultras id
     -- The addon called libBossID from curse has all the boss ids in the lua file just open it in notepad and find the boss
    if UnitName("target") == "Ultraxion" or LustEffect == 1 and Zealotry ~= nil then
          return false
    end
elseif not isMoving and PlayerMana >= 64 then
     return true
end
```

----------


## averykey

If anyone wants



```
local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
local PlayerThreat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
local EnemyExists = UnitExists("target")
local Frostflake = UnitBuffID("player", 109325)
local FrostflakeSnare = UnitBuffID("player", 109337)

--Hand of Freedom
if PlayerCombat then
if Frostflake or FrostflakeSnare then
if not PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then
CastSpellByID(4987,"player") 
else CastSpellByID(1044,"player") end end end

--Hand of Salvation
if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if PlayerThreat == 3 and PQR_SpellAvailable(1038) then
CastSpellByID(1038,"player") end end
```

Should work, just put them together.



edit: Will this work?

local CrusaderStrike = GetSpellCooldown(35395)

if CrusaderStrike - GetTime() <= 0.2 and CrusaderStrike - GetTime() > 0 then
return true end

I want to replace this wait code in my profile

local crusaderStrikeStart, crusaderStrikeDuration = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeStart - GetTime() + crusaderStrikeDuration
local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()
if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then
gcdTimeLeft = 0
end
crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeCD - gcdTimeLeft
if crusaderStrikeCD < 0 then
crusaderStrikeCD = 0
end
if crusaderStrikeCD < 0.2 and crusaderStrikeCD > 0 then
return true
end

----------


## averykey

*AveryV3*

*Notes:*
Left alt to skip hour of twlight.
Left shift pauses the rotation.

This uses cooldowns on Spine of Deathwing, this doesn't use cooldowns anywhere else.

If you have the t11 set make a macro to equip it then pop goak+pot then equip your dps set again 2 seconds before pull.
The best way to use cooldowns is Prepot - Wait till inquisition is up - GoAK wait 10 seconds to build up ancient fury - Zeal+AW+trinket.
Save golemblood for second set of zeal/aw/trinket.
If you have enginerring use the gloves 8 seconds into GoAK, Again when it comes off cooldown, it should be up for the next set of cds.

Use this spec for hagara the stormbinder: Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Use this spec for all other bosses.
Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

Prime Glyphs:
Glyph of Seal of Truth
Glyph of Exorcism
Glyph of Templar's Verdict

Major Glyphs:
Glyph of Hammer of Wrath
Glyph of Consecration
Glyph of the Ascetic Crusader

Minor Glyphs:
Glyph of Truth
Glyph of Blessing of Might
Glyph of Blessing of Kings


*Link:*
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryV3.zip

----------


## Dimonoff

Still no new offsets for 15851 build? :confused:
Today we will soon test a new raid ...

----------


## Cunnelly

Really need a PVP Hunter MM profile if anyone has one?

----------


## Dominium

Avery, you are incredible. I got 33,5k DPS on a target dummy (using CDs) during a 20mln dmg done test on my ilvl 391 (!) pally wearing mainly pvp gear (!) and reforged into crit, not mastery (!).

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Still no new offsets for 15851 build? :confused:
> Today we will soon test a new raid ...


same, im scared that ive gotta think about what i have to press  :Frown:  lol

----------


## paveley

Anyone using Averys latest ret profile get a framerate drop?. Mine goes from 60 to 40 using it, never had it happen with any other profile, great work nonetheless Avery ^^. Mayb worth to mentioning i have 12 gig ram, so i don't think it's a lack of memory issue.

----------


## Karmakilla

Could someone help me with warlock spell:

Bane of Havoc
ID: 80240

What I would like:
Code to check Target that I have my mouse over for this buff, and if it's not on the target, cast it. (Edit: Cast it on mouseover target  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> If anyone wants
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
> local PlayerThreat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
> local EnemyExists = UnitExists("target")
> local Frostflake = UnitBuffID("player", 109325)
> ...


You can't just go around spam dispelling yourself, your raid will hate you leave ice patches everywhere. At least check for Hagara's water bubble.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Could someone help me with warlock spell:
> 
> Bane of Havoc
> ID: 80240
> 
> What I would like:
> Code to check Target that I have my mouse over for this buff, and if it's not on the target, cast it. (Edit: Cast it on mouseover target 
> 
> Thanks in advance


heres the bare bone one that uses right ctrl key



```
if IsRightControlKeyDown() then
     if UnitExists("mouseover") then
          return true
     end
end
```

set target to mouseover and give it a shot.

----------


## averykey

> Avery, you are incredible. I got 33,5k DPS on a target dummy (using CDs) during a 20mln dmg done test on my ilvl 391 (!) pally wearing mainly pvp gear (!) and reforged into crit, not mastery (!).


Thanks, are you getting a framerate drop like paveley?



> Anyone using Averys latest ret profile get a framerate drop?. Mine goes from 60 to 40 using it, never had it happen with any other profile, great work nonetheless Avery ^^. Mayb worth to mentioning i have 12 gig ram, so i don't think it's a lack of memory issue.


I will check into it.

----------


## ace99ro

a framerate drop means the profile is generating a big ammount of lua errors in the background , i will test avery's profile later on , atm i use Xelper's one i am almost full BIS HC gear ( missing 1 ring ) with 416 trinket , and 416 weapon , best result i got on ultraxion HC was 49k dps finish , and a 83k dps burst with BL up

----------


## Xelper

Framerate drops are usually caused by excessive looping. You should make sure any looping you need to do breaks when you are done with that loop.

Also, I should have the beta offsets out tonight when I get home from work. Been a bit busy the last few days to do anything with beta.

----------


## Dimonoff

> Also, I should have the beta offsets out tonight when I get home from work. Been a bit busy the last few days to do anything with beta.


Good news! Thanks in advance!

----------


## Cirothe

> Framerate drops are usually caused by excessive looping. You should make sure any looping you need to do breaks when you are done with that loop.
> 
> Also, I should have the beta offsets out tonight when I get home from work. Been a bit busy the last few days to do anything with beta.



Amazing news, Can't wait.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone using Averys latest ret profile get a framerate drop?. Mine goes from 60 to 40 using it, never had it happen with any other profile, great work nonetheless Avery ^^. Mayb worth to mentioning i have 12 gig ram, so i don't think it's a lack of memory issue.


I can confirm this as well.

----------


## averykey

> You can't just go around spam dispelling yourself, your raid will hate you leave ice patches everywhere. At least check for Hagara's water bubble.


WateryEntrenchment	 = UnitBuffID("player", 110317)
--Hand of Freedom
if PlayerCombat then
if WateryEntrenchment then
if Frostflake or FrostflakeSnare then
if not PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then
CastSpellByID(4987,"player") 
else CastSpellByID(1044,"player") end end end end


edit: Solve looping with return true? Or is there another way, I am going through it right now.

edit2:. I went through and made sure all the abilities are returning true and I changed hand of freedom so frost patch's aren't everywhere, The profile should work for people leveling as well.
*Update it from pqr*


edit3:I still see a fps drop when enabling it, I have no idea why this is happening.

If I add conditions for all of the spells would that stop the looping?
example:
if WateryEntrenchment == nil then return false
for hand of freedom.

Nevermind, that would just cause more looping, since it will keep checking if watery enchantment is nil, How do I solve this issue?

----------


## crystal_tech

to stop a loop you can use break instead of return true, but theres only 1 time i have used break so i could be wrong.

----------


## averykey

> to stop a loop you can use break instead of return true, but theres only 1 time i have used break so i could be wrong.


I have no idea what is causing the lag though, All my loops are pretty small; at least I think they are.

The only thing that I think would be causing lag is the -Constants- Spell since it runs through it all to check variables, but even if I put a check to only check during combat, it would still lag during combat and I really don't think its a problem at all.

Everything in the entire rotation has checks, it has return true/return false and end for every spell, so the spells should be terminating.

Can someone do a quick skim through my abilities and see if anything looks off?

Rep+ for any help.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml


edit: xelper, I remember you posting something about loading things once and then never again, If I can do that for my -Constants- spell that would probably stop some lag.



edit2:

if PQR_RotationStarted == true then
PQR_RotationStarted = false
--add --constants here?
--Maybe free up the lag
end

edit: I tried the above code and it wrecked the rotation, =/


edit: positive its not the contant's spell, I removed all the variables and put them into there respective spells and it still has a fps drop.
edit2: It is the constants spell >.>, I went through the rotation removing spells 1 by 1 and it has the fps drop when only constants is in the rotation.


edit5million: 

Why would this lag the rotation at all? It is just a bunch of variables, Is there a way to make them load only once, I think that would solve the issue.



```
--PQR Functions
isMoving			= PQR_IsMoving()
facingTarget		= PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

--Key Mods
LeftShift			= IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
LeftControl			= IsLeftControlKeyDown()
LeftAlt				= IsLeftAltKeyDown()

--Player Info
PlayerMana			= 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
PlayerHP			= 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
PlayerCombat		= UnitAffectingCombat("player")
PlayerThreat		= UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
PlayerPower			= UnitPower("player", 9)
PlayerLevel			= UnitLevel("player")

--Enemy Info
EnemyHP				= 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
EnemyLevel			= UnitLevel("target")
EnemyExists			= UnitExists("target")

--Cooldowns
Zealotry			 = UnitBuffID("player", 85696)
AvengingWrath		 = UnitBuffID("player", 31884)

--Timers
Inquisition			= select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963) )

--Procs
DivinePurpose		 = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
ArtOfWar			 = UnitBuffID("player", 87138)

--Buffs
DivineShield 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 642)
JudgementsOfThePure	 = UnitBuffID("player", 54151)

--Spells
Lightwell			 = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
CrusaderStrike		 = GetSpellInfo(35395)

--Buffs
BlessingOfKings		 = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)
BlessingOfMight		 = UnitBuffID("player", 19740)
SealOfRighteousness  = UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
SealOfTruth 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
MarkOfTheWild		 = UnitBuffID("player", 1126)

--Debuffs
Frostflake	 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 109325)
FrostflakeSnare		 = UnitBuffID("player", 109337)
WateryEntrenchment	 = UnitBuffID("player", 110317)

--Globals
local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local ancientHysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)

if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil or heroism ~= nil or ancientHysteria ~= nil then
     LustEffect = 1
else
     LustEffect = nil
end
```

----------


## firepong

> I have no idea what is causing the lag though, All my loops are pretty small; at least I think they are.
> 
> The only thing that I think would be causing lag is the -Constants- Spell since it runs through it all to check variables, but even if I put a check to only check during combat, it would still lag during combat and I really don't think its a problem at all.
> 
> Everything in the entire rotation has checks, it has return true/return false and end for every spell, so the spells should be terminating.
> 
> Can someone do a quick skim through my abilities and see if anything looks off?
> 
> Rep+ for any help.
> ...


I do know you have some pretty good looping going on in the Blessings Ability with the way you have your ends worked out.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> In the master settings file you can change when it heals, I would set it to something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --------------------------
> -- Raid Healing Settings
> --------------------------
> Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth = 96
> ...


I tried that, pretty much eliminated the use for holy light, but i believe the problem is with Holy Radiance. It just wont heal at the right time or really over heal....So not sure. Need Bu_ba to come back from vacation so we can discuss it!

----------


## averykey

> I do know you have some pretty good looping going on in the Blessings Ability with the way you have your ends worked out.





```
if BlessingOfKings ~= nil or MarkOfTheWild ~= nil or BlessingOfMight ~= nil or IsMounted() then
return false end

if IsSpellKnown(20217) and IsSpellKnown(19740) then
if BlessingOfKings == nil or MarkOfTheWild == nil then
CastSpellByID(19740,"player") return true end 
else if BlessingOfMIght ~= nil then
CastSpellByID(20217,"player") return true end end
```


Is there a way to have this load only once, or should I just scrap the spell and add a ton of locals to all my spells?



```
--PQR Functions
isMoving			= PQR_IsMoving()
facingTarget		= PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

--Key Mods
LeftShift			= IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
LeftControl			= IsLeftControlKeyDown()
LeftAlt				= IsLeftAltKeyDown()

--Player Info
PlayerMana			= 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
PlayerHP			= 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
PlayerCombat		= UnitAffectingCombat("player")
PlayerThreat		= UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
PlayerPower			= UnitPower("player", 9)
PlayerLevel			= UnitLevel("player")

--Enemy Info
EnemyHP				= 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
EnemyLevel			= UnitLevel("target")
EnemyExists			= UnitExists("target")

--Cooldowns
Zealotry			 = UnitBuffID("player", 85696)
AvengingWrath		 = UnitBuffID("player", 31884)

--Timers
Inquisition			= select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963) )

--Procs
DivinePurpose		 = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
ArtOfWar			 = UnitBuffID("player", 87138)

--Buffs
DivineShield 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 642)
JudgementsOfThePure	 = UnitBuffID("player", 54151)

--Spells
Lightwell			 = UnitBuffID("player", 7001)
CrusaderStrike		 = GetSpellInfo(35395)

--Buffs
BlessingOfKings		 = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)
BlessingOfMight		 = UnitBuffID("player", 19740)
SealOfRighteousness  = UnitBuffID("player", 20154)
SealOfTruth 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
MarkOfTheWild		 = UnitBuffID("player", 1126)

--Debuffs
Frostflake	 		 = UnitBuffID("player", 109325)
FrostflakeSnare		 = UnitBuffID("player", 109337)
WateryEntrenchment	 = UnitBuffID("player", 110317)

--Globals
local bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local ancientHysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)

if bloodlust ~= nil or timewarp ~= nil or heroism ~= nil or ancientHysteria ~= nil then
     LustEffect = 1
else
     LustEffect = nil
end
```

edit:





> I tried that, pretty much eliminated the use for holy light, but i believe the problem is with Holy Radiance. It just wont heal at the right time or really over heal....So not sure. Need Bu_ba to come back from vacation so we can discuss it!



--------------------------
-- Raid Healing Settings
--------------------------
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth = 95
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].targetHealth = 68
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].targetHealth = 35
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].whileMovingHealth = 40
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_LightofDawn].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetHealth = 95
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyShock].targetHealth = 98
Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth = 83
Nova_Spell[PQ_CrusaderStrike].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_LayonHands].targetHealth = 20

---------------------------
-- Raid Overhealing Settings
---------------------------

Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].overHealLimit = 108
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].overHealthLimit = 115
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].overHealLimit = 105

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Also, I should have the beta offsets out tonight when I get home from work. Been a bit busy the last few days to do anything with beta.


ty man, appreciate it immensely!

----------


## averykey

Profiles fixed, You can download it here.

Ret paladin profile
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip

400 ilvl
44k Ultraxion heroic slicer/normal Eye/normal BoneLink
15mil damage parse on dummy 30k~

----------


## Valma

Finally,I'm back!
Sorry for being MIA,got serious injuries and will fckng NEVER ride a motorbike ever again(3+ months in a hospital) >.<

I wanted to ask ppl that using my warlock profile(if any) do I need to fix smth or should I just focus on MOP-style profile and f0ck this Cata version?  :Big Grin:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Finally,I'm back!
> Sorry for being MIA,got serious injuries and will fckng NEVER ride a motorbike ever again(3+ months in a hospital) >.<
> 
> I wanted to ask ppl that using my warlock profile(if any) do I need to fix smth or should I just focus on MOP-style profile and f0ck this Cata version?


3 months? :O Hope you're ok now. I thought you had just quit. Great to see you back!  :Smile:  As far as your profile goes you are probably better off focusing on MOP at this stage. I know you were one of the first that implemented auto switching to specs but now PQR had that built in so to speak. There have been a lot of new functions added while you were gone. I'll see if I can find a changes log and add it here. Besides, it would probably be best to get a head start on warlocks for MOP, they have changed sooo much.

----------


## dklcfr

\o/ Welcome back *Valma*.

----------


## ace99ro

ret pala profile roundup -

Char is full bis hc gear - except one 397 ring - 416 gurtha - 416 str trinket from spine - full epic gemmed

Testing - Avery's latest update - Xelper's profile - GRB's profile ( with manual cd usage )

Testing done over 15 mil dmgdone on the singletarget raiding dummy from the hunters lodge - using 1 str potion at the beggining , popping Kings waiting 10 seconds for full power than zeal + aw

Avery's pulled - 33.8k dps ( with 40k dps burst )
Xelper's pulled - 36.2k dps ( with 50.2k dps burst )
GRB's pulled - 31.7k dps ( with 38k dps burst )

----------


## averykey

> Alright, as I said, here is my version of Cokx Retribution Paladin PvP Profile.
> 
> *Changes*
> 
> 1. HUGE quality-of-life improvement. Added something called the "Kill Function". If you ever used Kaolla's UH DK PvP profiles, you will know what it is. 
> 
> Toggle: Left Control (Enable/Disable Kill Function)
> 
> Behavior: Casts Avenging Wrath (wings) when Zealotry is off CD + you got 3 Holy Power or Divine Purpose. Activates your +str trinket as well as Zealotry at the same time.
> ...


What is kill function? Can you explain it?

----------


## averykey

> ret pala profile roundup -
> 
> Char is full bis hc gear - except one 397 ring - 416 gurtha - 416 str trinket from spine - full epic gemmed
> 
> Testing - Avery's latest update - Xelper's profile - GRB's profile ( with manual cd usage )
> 
> Testing done over 15 mil dmgdone on the singletarget raiding dummy from the hunters lodge - using 1 str potion at the beggining , popping Kings waiting 10 seconds for full power than zeal + aw
> 
> Avery's pulled - 33.8k dps ( with 40k dps burst )
> ...


How did you manage that? I did 36k with cds with my profile at 400 ilvl.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Finally,I'm back!
> Sorry for being MIA,got serious injuries and will fckng NEVER ride a motorbike ever again(3+ months in a hospital) >.<
> 
> I wanted to ask ppl that using my warlock profile(if any) do I need to fix smth or should I just focus on MOP-style profile and f0ck this Cata version?


Welcome back Valma! Its good to have you back, hope you're fully restored after the accident.
I just got my lock to 85 and gave your profile a shot, Im affliction and its doing great, but is there any way to make it ignore corpses when you mouseover them by mistake? Since it tries to dot them up as well giving the "invalid target" message.

----------


## ace99ro

dunno how u guys get those magic numbers , there was a guy few pages back with his pvp gear doing 33k dps over 15mil and being crit reforged not mastery , u guys have some imba skillz then 

how did i pull that simple , activated the profile , popped potion , attacked , popped kings , wait till full power , popped aw + zeal and watched the screen , popped aw + zeal again on cd , and at about 12 mil dmgdone kings is up again , popped kings waited for full power again then aw + zeal and those are the numbers , and that 33.8k dps one is a good one , i had lower even

----------


## Valma

> Welcome back Valma! Its good to have you back, hope you're fully restored after the accident.
> I just got my lock to 85 and gave your profile a shot, Im affliction and its doing great, but is there any way to make it ignore corpses when you mouseover them by mistake? Since it tries to dot them up as well giving the "invalid target" message.




```
?  local function PQ_SpellCheck(spell, target)
?  ?  local Cast = true;
?  ?  local SpellName = GetSpellInfo(spell)
?  ?  if
?  ?  ?  UnitExists(target) == nil or
?  ?  ?  UnitIsDeadOrGhost(target) or
?  ?  ?  IsSpellInRange(SpellName, target) == 0 or
?  ?  ?  (UnitChannelInfo(PQ_player) ~= nil and not PQ_CancelChannel) or
?  ?  ?  PQR_IsOutOfSight(target) or
?  ?  ?  (not PQ_Skills[spell].castonmove and PQR_IsMoving(0.1))
?  ?  then
?  ?  ?  Cast = false
?  ?  end
?  ?  return Cast
?  end
```

As you can see here we got a check which I've bolded. It prevents to cast anything on dead targets :/ Dunno what happens to you,but I've never got such error. Will check from home,but most probably the problem is not in mouseovering corpses :/

Edit: BTW have you tryed to write /pqd and look what spell program wants to cast when you got error?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Let me get back to that Valma, I'll download PQ-Interface addon and check it out, will edit this post with the info I get.

----------


## Valma

> Let me get back to that Valma, I'll download PQ-Interface addon and check it out, will edit this post with the info I get.


PQ_Interface will not help you,coz I'm not sending spellcasts to PQR itself,I just use it like a base tool for injection.All cast calls is done directly via WoW client with logging to my custom debug frame which you can get to popup with /pqd in chat. (:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh, finally saw that now, I'll get into it just waiting for a dungeon-queue then I'll be able to check it ^^

Edit: Allright, I couldnt seem to recreate the issue, but I see now this is a minor issue since it happens so rarely. 
What I saw in /pqd was checking for immunity buffs on the targets, and everything seemed to work flawlessly. Oh well. 

But Valma, what warlock spec do you recommend me to use? Im new to warlocks, but I heard good about demonology, which spec works best with your profile? ^^

----------


## Valma

As for me - they all works as intended.For this moment demo is still the best spec around all 3 specs(not better in terms of my profile,but better in terms of DPS potential of the spec).

----------


## Ninjaderp

I just tried speccing demo and booya, you get wings and stuff, and it does indeed do more dps! Only 1 more ilvl til I can take my troll warlock onto heroic dungeons ^^ +rep for your efforts on this awesome profile

----------


## crystal_tech

welcome back valma. you should take a look at my updated profiles if you get a chance.

sidenote:
i've been bored so I've been working on a MM extreme solo rotation so far with it i've been able to solo pretty much all bc raids (testing it with ssc today) and ony 10 man. so i'll prob release the profile if theres a few peps that tell me that they want it.

----------


## Valma

> welcome back valma. you should take a look at my updated profiles if you get a chance.
> 
> sidenote:
> i've been bored so I've been working on a MM extreme solo rotation so far with it i've been able to solo pretty much all bc raids (testing it with ssc today) and ony 10 man. so i'll prob release the profile if theres a few peps that tell me that they want it.


Any points where I should look more carefully or just all-around look? (:
Maybe you remember something interesting you did,so I could check it out and maybe find some good stuff (;

As far as for now I've found UnitFacing,was really happy about this and then found Xelper's post about no objects manager for MOP yet,so still no use(TBH - I'm going to concentrate on MOP profile as far as someone will share MOP beta acc with me,coz I don't really give a shit about Cata anymore.Its already good enought to carry my lazy ass till MOP hits  :Big Grin: ).

BTW if someone hasn't mentioned - its a request for someone who is willing to contribute and share his beta acc with me.Coz I don't have one >.<

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hopefully someone will share their beta-account with you, so we may see a mop-version of the OMFG IMBA WARLOCK-profile ^___^

----------


## crystal_tech

> Any points where I should look more carefully or just all-around look? (:
> Maybe you remember something interesting you did,so I could check it out and maybe find some good stuff (;
> 
> As far as for now I've found UnitFacing,was really happy about this and then found Xelper's post about no objects manager for MOP yet,so still no use(TBH - I'm going to concentrate on MOP profile as far as someone will share MOP beta acc with me,coz I don't really give a shit about Cata anymore.Its already good enought to carry my lazy ass till MOP hits ).
> 
> BTW if someone hasn't mentioned - its a request for someone who is willing to contribute and share his beta acc with me.Coz I don't have one >.<


sheruon made this up: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Da..._Reference.lua
just drop it in your data folder/open it in notepad.

----------


## Frissle

> 3 months? :O Hope you're ok now. I thought you had just quit. Great to see you back!  As far as your profile goes you are probably better off focusing on MOP at this stage. I know you were one of the first that implemented auto switching to specs but now PQR had that built in so to speak. There have been a lot of new functions added while you were gone. I'll see if I can find a changes log and add it here. Besides, it would probably be best to get a head start on warlocks for MOP, they have changed sooo much.


Welcome back Valma, hope you are feeling better ^^

your Live profiles works like a charm for me with demon specc so nothing to say about it exept, good job  :Smile: 

As for MOP. I would love to see you do the same magic there aswell ^^ I go a Warlock 85 waiting for you hehe  :Smile: 

+rep for you ^^

PS! I will gladly share my account with you ^^

----------


## Valma

> sheruon made this up: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Da..._Reference.lua
> just drop it in your data folder/open it in notepad.


Thx alot (: Found some usefull funcs, will try to add a bit more magic in my profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, dont forget to tell us when to update your SVN, Valma ^^

----------


## Valma

Sure (; Once I'll get an acc I will try to find as many time as I can to provide the community with my version of warlock MOP-profile.Still can't play and programm too much,my head starts to blow  :Big Grin: 

BTW do someone has a good link to the place where all the MOP lua changes compilated together? :/ I heard that blizz modified lots of functions...

----------


## chumii

> BTW do someone has a good link to the place where all the MOP lua changes compilated together? :/ I heard that blizz modified lots of functions...


this helps you out?
http://www.wowpedia.org/Patch_5.0.1/API_changes
http://www.wowpedia.org/Global_functions/Mists

And btw, any news on that MoP Offsets? Really wanna see what pqr can get out the prot warrior  :Cool:

----------


## Dimonoff

> And btw, any news on that MoP Offsets? Really wanna see what pqr can get out the prot warrior


Still any offsets?

----------


## pigbot

Hoping that someone can look at this code and tell me how to fix it. It's a combination of Onya's Resto Healing wave code which should heal through the Searing Plasma debuff on Spine and Bu_ba's Holy Paldin Holy Light code.



```
local searingplasmadebuffs = { 105479,109363,109364 }
local hassp = 0
for _,v in ipairs(searingplasmadebuffs) do
    if UnitDebuffID(member[lowest].name,v) then hassp = 1 end
end
if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check then
	if (members[1].HP &amp;lt; Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth or hassp==1)
	 and Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].manaCost &amp;lt; select(4, Nova_UnitInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) 
	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(635) then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end
end
```

I asked the full question and show the full code back on page 102. I tried this and it stops using Holy Light altogether. I also tried to change "members[lowest] to "member[1]" in the first part of the code to no avail.

Would it be easier to do some thing like:


```
if (members[1].HP &amp;lt; Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth or UnitDebuffID(_,_,109363)
```

since I am only interested in checking for the Heroic 10 version of the debuff?

Thanks in advance for any help with this issue.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Valma! After playing with demonology I've come across a few questionmarks:

It seems to only use cooldowns automatically when I enter a bossfight with felguard active(at least when i tried it on Onyxia in Onyxias lair, Im only 342ilvl so havent been able to test it in LFR yet).
becasue when I entered the bossfight it automatically used Metamorphosis, Summon Doomguard & Demon Soul and later on summoned the felhunter. Will the automatic cooldown-management only work on raidbosses? Or did it just kick in because I started the fight with felguard active instead of felhunter? Also after the fight it sort of got into a loop trying to summon felguard over and over again. How is pet-swap setup to work, is it coded?

Also, check your SVN it seems to be something wrong with it, this is what my svn-checkout says when I try to use it: 




> Unable to connect to a repository at URL
> 'http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-profiles'
> Server sent unexpected return value (405 Method Not Allowed) in response to
> OPTIONS request for 'http://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-profiles'

----------


## averykey

Instead of



```
local crusaderStrikeStart, crusaderStrikeDuration = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeStart - GetTime() + crusaderStrikeDuration
local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()
if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then
	gcdTimeLeft = 0
end
crusaderStrikeCD = crusaderStrikeCD - gcdTimeLeft
if crusaderStrikeCD < 0 then
	crusaderStrikeCD = 0
end
if crusaderStrikeCD < 0.2 and crusaderStrikeCD > 0 then
	return true
end
```

Can I just do 



```
local csCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)

if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then
return false
end

if csCD - GetTime() <= 0.3 then
return true
end
```


edit: trying to do something like this and I don't want a huge mess of code.



```
--local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
--local DivinePurpose = UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
--local Inquisition = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963))

--if PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(85696) then
--return false
--end

--if avengingWrathCD - GetTime() <= 5 or zealotryCD - GetTime() <= 5 then
--if inquisition or inquisition - GetTime() <= 20 then
--if holyPower == 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
--return true
--end
--end
--end
```

Am I allowed to use decimals like this?



```
if PlayerMana <= 11.272 then
	return true 
end
```



edit: I remember forever ago Boss was asking how to check weapon speeds and I don't think he ever found out.

I just found this while looking through the api.

http://www.wowwiki.com/API_UnitAttackSpeed

----------


## Valma

> Hey Valma! After playing with demonology I've come across a few questionmarks:
> 
> It seems to only use cooldowns automatically when I enter a bossfight with felguard active(at least when i tried it on Onyxia in Onyxias lair, Im only 342ilvl so havent been able to test it in LFR yet).
> becasue when I entered the bossfight it automatically used Metamorphosis, Summon Doomguard & Demon Soul and later on summoned the felhunter. Will the automatic cooldown-management only work on raidbosses? Or did it just kick in because I started the fight with felguard active instead of felhunter? Also after the fight it sort of got into a loop trying to summon felguard over and over again. How is pet-swap setup to work, is it coded?
> 
> Also, check your SVN it seems to be something wrong with it, this is what my svn-checkout says when I try to use it:


Profile uses CDs only on boss fights and the best way to start a boss fight is with FG active and then swap to FH.Profile is developed for raiding mostly with simple coverage of dungeons and lvling.

About the looping summon - it occurs in case of serverside lag coz when you summon a pet it will dissapear first and then came back in 1-2 secs.Between this 2 sec wow returns that you have no pet and program starts to summon new one.All you need to do is wait till FG will be summoned over FH and then just abandon second cast by moving or whatever (:

@Avery


```
local csCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)

if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then
return false
end

if csCD - GetTime() <= 0.3 then
return true
end
```

First of all this code will ALWAYS return false when you are able to cast spell 35395.
Second if you want to check for CD left in 1 stroke you should do smth like this:


```
local csSTART, csDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)

if csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION <= 0.3 then
return true
end
```

or the other way:


```
local csCD = select(1,GetSpellCooldown(35395)) + select(2,GetSpellCooldown(35395))

if csCD - GetTime() <= 0.3 then
return true
end
```

----------


## averykey

> Profile uses CDs only on boss fights and the best way to start a boss fight is with FG active and then swap to FH.Profile is developed for raiding mostly with simple coverage of dungeons and lvling.
> 
> About the looping summon - it occurs in case of serverside lag coz when you summon a pet it will dissapear first and then came back in 1-2 secs.Between this 2 sec wow returns that you have no pet and program starts to summon new one.All you need to do is wait till FG will be summoned over FH and then just abandon second cast by moving or whatever (:
> 
> @Avery
> 
> 
> ```
> local csCD = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
> ...


Thank you!

Check your inbox.

----------


## averykey

AveryRet

Probably going to be the last update until MoP, unless I find a major dps increase or they nerf something for some reason?

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip

15mil damage parse

30.3k no cds
35.5k with cds
burst of 48k

399ilvl
rs+bonelink

Probably could have done more if I had eye on.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> AveryRet
> 
> Probably going to be the last update until MoP, unless I find a major dps increase or they nerf something for some reason?
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip
> 
> 15mil damage parse
> 
> 30.3k no cds
> ...


dying to test your MOP ret  :Smile:  cant wait!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Valma thanks for the explanation, did you check your svn? It seems to be something wrong with it I cant access it.

----------


## Valma

Checkou link is this "http://valma-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/ valma-pqr-profiles-read-only".
Link in my sig is the link to the project page (:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah thanks! That link didnt work though, said page not found but I found my way to it anyway (valma-pqr-profiles - Revision 4: /)

^__^

Edit: On your description of the profile on this page  it says only destro-spec is supported for bosses, am I confusing it or will it work the same way if Iam in demo-spec?

----------


## Valma

> Edit: On your description of the profile on this page  it says only destro-spec is supported for bosses, am I confusing it or will it work the same way if Iam in demo-spec?


It will for sure work for all profiles,just haven't updated the description  :Big Grin:  I'm a lazy duck.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hah no problem, I just copied-pasted that description into your profile so I can see it whenever anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

just something i saw

in mop they seem to be getting rid of castspellbyid and replacing it with castspell(spellid)

not sure if its final but to me its a nice change

----------


## firepong

> just something i saw
> 
> in mop they seem to be getting rid of castspellbyid and replacing it with castspell(spellid)
> 
> not sure if its final but to me its a nice change


Heres to hoping it fixes the UI Freeze bug when you use CastSpellByID() on Boomkins and any class you need to spam dots  :Cool: 

EDIT* I'm also going to be releasing, here in the next few days, an UPDATED code of my Smart Pet Ability for Hunter Rotation's. So far from what I have got done, I notice a 3% increase on pet DPS over just letting WoW handle it  :Cool: 

I Will also be releasing a lengthy bit of code to go in the DATA file that checks to see if the Player has Tier 2piece/4Piece for every Class out, and will be updating it for MoP within the next few weeks to get ready for MoP release  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Firepong you are awesome, need to spread around rep more to be able to give you ^^

----------


## averykey

With the new changes to divine storm and the nerfs to hotr It's going to be very clunky using ret profiles.


Divine storm if 2 or more mobs and hotr 5+mobs

That's 3 profiles unless you can make a pqr function that detects how many enemies are nearby.

Please  :Big Grin:

----------


## firepong

> Firepong you are awesome, need to spread around rep more to be able to give you ^^


Yeah, it's not half bad. Right now, it's all over the place. Got Data in there for PvP use as well, which isn't coded in, just a lot of tables for the different pet spells  :Cool:  Got separate tables for silence, disarm, stun, root, etc. A lot of Data, barely any of it used, but wanted to have it coded just in case for later  :Wink: 

As for the Tier Function, I don't believe this will be much use now. But when Mists comes out, I believe with the way their doing the 4piece, it will change the rotation's around for a few of the DPS classes.

----------


## Persikos

Hey. Please give me a profile for a burst in the tendon. (Subtlety) It is in the tendon. The maximum burst.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey. Please give me a profile for a burst in the tendon. (Subtlety) It is in the tendon. The maximum burst.


Word of caution: My profile has a Spine rotation, but it is won't function with out the interrupt profile that runs with it.

You could make it work to an extent if you targeted and casted Shadow Dance.

But you will be missing Cloak of Shadows, Tricks of the Trade, Shadow Step, and Vanish.

----------


## Persikos

And your profile with a maximum burst will do? Or run a profile at the time the tendon itself and include the cd?

----------


## cukiemunster

Who has the highest dps current profile for a Ret Paladin for Heroic DS? Granted I have not looked through all ~100 pages, and searching pulls up a few, but I am unsure of how well they actually work. Target dummy doesn't seem to tell me a whole lot, so kind of looking for someone that actually uses one to point me in the right direction.


Mucho Gracias!

----------


## averykey

> Who has the highest dps current profile for a Ret Paladin for Heroic DS? Granted I have not looked through all ~100 pages, and searching pulls up a few, but I am unsure of how well they actually work. Target dummy doesn't seem to tell me a whole lot, so kind of looking for someone that actually uses one to point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Mucho Gracias!



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip

Still have to use your own cds.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2400337 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## cukiemunster

> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip
> 
> Still have to use your own cds.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2400337 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Cool cool, I always prefer to use CDs myself!! TYVM for this, will be giving it a whirl!

----------


## wowcrazy4

> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip
> 
> Still have to use your own cds.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2400337 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


 hey how do i download or profile cant figure out how

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hey how do i download or profile cant figure out how


You click his download-link and unpack the zipfile into your pqr/profiles/paladin-folder.

----------


## Dimonoff

Who knows how to make these offsets :confused:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Who knows how to make these offsets :confused:


Xelper, our messiah?

----------


## stepen

Soo, how's the elemental shaman profiles going? Currently, neither Lino og Onyas profiles are working for me, or atleast not great.
Also, I've encountered a problem whereas I'm unable to toggle on/off different modes - AoE for instance, and it doesn't help changing the hotkeys in the editor. When I tap the buttons, nothing simply happens. It used to work. Could it be an issue with the wowsetup?

----------


## paveley

> Soo, how's the elemental shaman profiles going? Currently, neither Lino og Onyas profiles are working for me, or atleast not great.
> Also, I've encountered a problem whereas I'm unable to toggle on/off different modes - AoE for instance, and it doesn't help changing the hotkeys in the editor. When I tap the buttons, nothing simply happens. It used to work. Could it be an issue with the wowsetup?


Try Sheurons ele profile. Works great for me.

----------


## stepen

Sheurons ele profile tends to use Flametongue totem, as well as, I dont know why, perform worse - somehow- than onyas profile.

Not to mention that it doesnt get the most out of fulmination by spamming ES at 7 stacks. (which ive fixed)

----------


## 808

what does the community feel is the best healing profile for heroic ds?

thanks,
808

----------


## firepong

> what does the community feel is the best healing profile for heroic ds?
> 
> thanks,
> 808


What class? There are many a profile out there.

For Holy Pally, Bub_ba.
For Druid, Sheuron
For Shaman, Sheuron and Onya, both are great
For Priest, not many. Gotta look around.

Let me remind you, these don't do for the debuff's on Yor'sahj, so watch out. Also don't do debuff on Hagara from what I understand and have seen.

----------


## averykey

> What class? There are many a profile out there.
> 
> For Holy Pally, Bub_ba.
> For Druid, Sheuron
> For Shaman, Sheuron and Onya, both are great
> For Priest, not many. Gotta look around.
> 
> Let me remind you, these don't do for the debuff's on Yor'sahj, so watch out. Also don't do debuff on Hagara from what I understand and have seen.


Bubbas doesn't do the debuff on yorsahj??

I am going to be healing on tuesday with his profile.


ah I see

-----------------------------
-- Yor'sahj
-----------------------------
if npcid == 55312 then -- Yor'sahj UnitID
if not InitMessage then Nova_Notify("Loading Yor'Sahj") InitMessage = 1 end
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivinePlea].check = false
if (UnitExists("boss2") or UnitExists("boss3")) -- When Oozes are out
and select(3, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) <= 80 then -- And we have less than 80% Mana
if GetTime() - PQ_TimerForEncounters >= 30 then
PQ_TimerForEncounters = GetTime()
Nova_Notify("|cffFF33CCGet in Melee Range to regain Mana with Seal of Insight Procs!")
end
end
if UnitBuffID("boss1", 10362 :Cool:  then
Nova_Notify("Disabling for Purple Buff")
PQR_StopRotation()
return true
--[[if GetRaidDifficulty() >= 3 then
HealPartyOnly = true -- Not Implemented yet!
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].check = false
end]]--
end

----------


## firepong

> Bubbas doesn't do the debuff on yorsahj??
> 
> I am going to be healing on tuesday with his profile.
> 
> 
> ah I see
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ye, I've healed both normal and HM with it. I'll let the profile run it's course when there is no purple out on HM, but when a purple comes out, I turn the profile off and heal manually. Other than that, it's the best Holy Pally rotation, if not the only Holy Pally PvE rotation lol

----------


## ace99ro

all the healing profiles are good :

- they dont manage zon ozz smart dispelling - easy to do it yourself
- they dont manage purple ooze on yorsahj - easy to do it yourself
- bubba's holy manages smart dispelling on hagara
- none of the profiles can heal trough the healing absorb debuff on spine

so if you can manually do those parts , most of the healing profiles are great :

- Bubba's Holy
- Sheurons Resto Drood / Shaman and Holy Priest
- Onya's Resto Shaman with a few tweaks is very good
- Ticklets Disc Priest

----------


## 808

Thank you for all the replies guys. I was just curious to see what you all thought of the healing profiles out there. I do notice a profile mentioned named Ticklets Disc Priest that I havent tried yet so I'm going to try and find it to play with it also.

So just to confirm, none of the ones out auto dispels on zon ozz (which could actually be really bad lol) and also none manage healing on yorsahj. 

Also I hear alot of good things about Bubba's Holy and just to make sure, that one is the one packed and maintained in Nova's profiles right? If that is the one, then I do have a question about going OOM with it on madness LFR. I seem to go OOM really fast with it and I'm wondering what people do with it. I have tried with the MT targeted and that seems to be more conservative and I have also tried it with me wacking away at deathwing while letting it heal the raid which makes my mana go down a little faster. Then I tried it without targeting anything and letting it just heal whoevers and that makes me spam the ae heal over and over til i go OOM super fast. Overall though it seems i go OOM faster than any of the other healers in the group and I'm wondering what others do with it. Sheurons Holy priest goes OOM a little faster for me too compared to the other healers, so I'm going to guess its something I'm doing wrong. Any comments or tips are welcomed =)


thank you,
808

----------


## averykey

> Thank you for all the replies guys. I was just curious to see what you all thought of the healing profiles out there. I do notice a profile mentioned named Ticklets Disc Priest that I havent tried yet so I'm going to try and find it to play with it also.
> 
> So just to confirm, none of the ones out auto dispels on zon ozz (which could actually be really bad lol) and also none manage healing on yorsahj. 
> 
> Also I hear alot of good things about Bubba's Holy and just to make sure, that one is the one packed and maintained in Nova's profiles right? If that is the one, then I do have a question about going OOM with it on madness LFR. I seem to go OOM really fast with it and I'm wondering what people do with it. I have tried with the MT targeted and that seems to be more conservative and I have also tried it with me wacking away at deathwing while letting it heal the raid which makes my mana go down a little faster. Then I tried it without targeting anything and letting it just heal whoevers and that makes me spam the ae heal over and over til i go OOM super fast. Overall though it seems i go OOM faster than any of the other healers in the group and I'm wondering what others do with it. Sheurons Holy priest goes OOM a little faster for me too compared to the other healers, so I'm going to guess its something I'm doing wrong. Any comments or tips are welcomed =)
> 
> 
> thank you,
> 808


What's your gear like?

This is what I have been using; still tweaking it to get the best hps/mana.

Raised the values because of the 2 druids in raid healing before the profile gets the chance.

--------------------------
-- Party Healing Settings
--------------------------
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].targetHealth = 94
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].targetHealth = 70
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].targetHealth = 35
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].whileMovingHealth = 65
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].checkArena = false
Nova_Spell[PQ_LightofDawn].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyRadiance].targetHealth = 88
Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyShock].targetHealth = 98
Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth = 83
Nova_Spell[PQ_CrusaderStrike].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_LayonHands].targetHealth = 20
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivinePlea].check = true
Nova_Spell[PQ_Cleanse].check = true

---------------------------
-- Party Overhealing Settings
---------------------------

Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].overHealLimit = 110
Nova_Spell[PQ_DivineLight].overHealthLimit = 120
Nova_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].overHealLimit = 115


If any holy pallys could share what they are using, I will rep+

New to healing and could use help.

----------


## Kinky

Phew. You guys have been keeping busy I read.
I'm still around. My move to LA got postponed til the 10th of August so I'll be dishing out more updates until then.
(Court hearing because I'm taking my baby with me and moving to another country. Ex-asshat got word of it, so, in a world of shit.)

PTR just started as well so I'm kind of reluctant to release any of the updates I had thought about pushing so far. (Seems silly if they'll only be used for a few weeks anyway.) In that regard, I'll keep to re-writing the Balance Druid and Fire Mage rotation for the 5.0.1 Pre-MOP patch instead. My healing engine is done for Mists of Pandaria, so once those profiles are updated from the PTR, I'll start on creating my Healing profiles.
That'll make it out to be Shadow/Holy/Discipline Priest, Balance/Feral Druid, Mistweaver/Brewmaster Monk and Fire Mage profiles coming in the very near future. Phew!

Anyhoo, just wanted to let you guys know.  :Smile: 

~ Elizabeth

----------


## 808

> What's your gear like?
> 
> This is what I have been using; still tweaking it to get the best hps/mana.
> 
> Raised the values because of the 2 druids in raid healing before the profile gets the chance.
> 
> --------------------------
> -- Party Healing Settings
> --------------------------
> ...



Thank you for the response. The toons I have used are a holy paladin in lfr gear and a priest in lfr gear mixed with some valor gear (so both about 390+ ilvl). I'm going to guess, I just need to tweak the raid settings and just trying to figure it out from looking at your tweaking. 

I could just be doing it totally wrong (yes even with pqr, one does need to do some thinking sometimes =)) as the only way I would even attempt to heal anything was because of pqr. Without it, I wouldnt even think about trying to heal anything other than maybe Coren Direbrew or helping out a lowbie on Hogger or something like that lol. 

Anyone have any comments or any kind of tweaks to the healing profiles?


Thank you again,
808

----------


## dklcfr

@Valma, With your demo rotation, (just hit 85, no tier set bonuses, trying on raiders dummy) i've noticed with petswap on, it doesn't actually swap pets, the felguard is out it casts all the buffs (meta demon soul etc) and hits soul burn, then continues to spam incinerate and soulburn just falls off unused/wasted and does this every time it uses soulburn.

----------


## firepong

*OK guys, as I promised, here's my code for telling if you have 4piece or not. It is still a WIP (Work in Progress) as I still have to get the spellID's for 90% of the classes and their separate tier sets if they have more than one. 
All that's coded in so far is all 3 sets of Paladin and the Hunter Tier sets. Will have the rest of the classes completed tomorrow when I have more time to log into the game and get the rest of the itemID's.*

USE:
"if PQR_HasTier() == number then" where number can be:
0 - Don't have a 2 piece
2 - Has 2 piece
4 - Has 4 piece



```
local tierShoulder = {
	hunter = { 78832, 77032, 78737 },
	mage = {},
	warrior = {},
	shaman = {},
	warlock = {},
	druid = {},
	paladin = { holy = {78841,76769,78746}, prot = {78840, 77007,78745}, ret = {78837,76878,78742}},
	death_night = {},
	monk = {},
	rogue = {},
	priest = {}
}
local tierChest = {
	hunter = { 78756, 77028, 78661 },
	mage = {},
	warrior = {},
	shaman = {},
	warlock = {},
	druid = {},
	paladin = { holy = {78821,76765,78726}, prot = {78827,77003,78732}, ret = {78822,76874,78727}},
	death_night = {},
	monk = {},
	rogue = {},
	priest = {}
}
local tierHelm = {
	hunter = { 78793, 77030, 78698 },
	mage = {},
	warrior = {},
	shaman = {},
	warlock = {},
	druid = {},
	paladin = {holy = {78787,76767,78692}, prot = {78790,77005,78695}, ret = {78788,76876,78693}},
	death_night = {},
	monk = {},
	rogue = {},
	priest = {}
}
local tierHands = {
	hunter = { 78769, 77029, 78674 },
	mage = {},
	warrior = {},
	shaman = {},
	warlock = {},
	druid = {},
	paladin = { holy = {78768,76766,78673}, prot = {78722,77004,78677}, ret = {78770,76875,78675}},
	death_night = {},
	monk = {},
	rogue = {},
	priest = {}
}
local tierLegs = {
	hunter = {78804, 77031, 78709},
	mage = {},
	warrior = {},
	shaman = {},
	warlock = {},
	druid = {},
	paladin = { holy = {78812,76768,78717}, prot = {78810,77006,78715}, ret = {78807,76877,78712}},
	death_night = {},
	monk = {},
	rogue = {},
	priest = {}
}
local hasTier = {}

function PQR_HasTier()
	local playerClass = UnitClass("player")
	local talentTree = GetPrimaryTalentTree()
	
	if playerClass == "Hunter" then
		function shoulder()
			for i=1,#tierShoulder.hunter do
				local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierShoulder.hunter[i])
		
				if isEquiped and not nil then
					return 1
				end
			end
			return 0
		end
		function chest()
			for i=1,#tierChest.hunter do
				local isEquiped1 = IsEquippedItem(tierChest.hunter[i])
	
				if isEquiped1 and not nil then
					return 1
				end
			end
			return 0
		end
		function helm()
			for i=1,#tierHelm.hunter do
				local isEquiped2 = IsEquippedItem(tierHelm.hunter[i])
	
				if isEquiped2 and not nil then
					return 1
				end
			end
			return 0
		end
		function hands()
			for i=1,#tierHands.hunter do
				local isEquiped3 = IsEquippedItem(tierHands.hunter[i])
			
				if isEquiped3 and not nil then
					return 1
				end
			end
			return 0
		end
		function legs()
			for i=1,#tierLegs.hunter do
				local isEquiped4 = IsEquippedItem(tierLegs.hunter[i])
		
				if isEquiped4 and not nil then
					return 1
				end
			end
			return 0
		end
	elseif playerClass == "Mage" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Warrior" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Shaman" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Warlock" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Druid" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Paladin" then
		if talentTree == 1 then
			function shoulder()
				for i=1,#tierShoulder.paladin.holy do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierShoulder.paladin.holy[i])
			
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function chest()
				for i=1,#tierChest.paladin.holy do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierChest.paladin.holy[i])
		
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function helm()
				for i=1,#tierHelm.paladin.holy do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierHelm.paladin.holy[i])
		
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function hands()
				for i=1,#tierHands.paladin.holy do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierHands.paladin.holy[i]) or 0
				
					if isEquiped == 1 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function legs()
				for i=1,#tierLegs.paladin.holy do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierLegs.paladin.holy[i])
			
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
		elseif talentTree == 2 then
			function shoulder()
				for i=1,#tierShoulder.paladin.prot do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierShoulder.paladin.prot[i])
			
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function chest()
				for i=1,#tierChest.paladin.prot do
					local isEquiped1 = IsEquippedItem(tierChest.paladin.prot[i])
		
					if isEquiped1 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function helm()
				for i=1,#tierHelm.paladin.prot do
					local isEquiped2 = IsEquippedItem(tierHelm.paladin.prot[i])
		
					if isEquiped2 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function hands()
				for i=1,#tierHands.paladin.prot do
					local isEquiped3 = IsEquippedItem(tierHands.paladin.prot[i])
				
					if isEquiped3 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function legs()
				for i=1,#tierLegs.paladin.prot do
					local isEquiped4 = IsEquippedItem(tierLegs.paladin.prot[i])
			
					if isEquiped4 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
		elseif talentTree == 3 then
			function shoulder()
				for i=1,#tierShoulder.paladin.ret do
					local isEquiped = IsEquippedItem(tierShoulder.paladin.ret[i])
			
					if isEquiped and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function chest()
				for i=1,#tierChest.paladin.ret do
					local isEquiped1 = IsEquippedItem(tierChest.paladin.ret[i])
		
					if isEquiped1 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function helm()
				for i=1,#tierHelm.paladin.ret do
					local isEquiped2 = IsEquippedItem(tierHelm.paladin.ret[i])
		
					if isEquiped2 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function hands()
				for i=1,#tierHands.paladin.ret do
					local isEquiped3 = IsEquippedItem(tierHands.paladin.ret[i])
				
					if isEquiped3 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
			function legs()
				for i=1,#tierLegs.paladin.ret do
					local isEquiped4 = IsEquippedItem(tierLegs.paladin.ret[i])
			
					if isEquiped4 and not nil then
						return 1
					end
				end
				return 0
			end
		end
	elseif playerClass == "Death Knight" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Monk" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Rogue" then
		return false
	elseif playerClass == "Priest" then
		return false
	end

	local tier = shoulder()+chest()+helm()+hands()+legs()
	
	if tier < 2 then
		return 0
	elseif tier >= 2 and tier < 4 then
		return 2
	elseif tier >= 4 then
		return 4
	end
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mentally loved the good news! Hope everything goes well with the court-hearing!



> @Valma, With your demo rotation, (just hit 85, no tier set bonuses, trying on raiders dummy) i've noticed with petswap on, it doesn't actually swap pets, the felguard is out it casts all the buffs (meta demon soul etc) and hits soul burn, then continues to spam incinerate and soulburn just falls off unused/wasted and does this every time it uses soulburn.


It works great if you use it on an actual raidboss, I dont think its optimized for raid-dummy-usage.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Phew. You guys have been keeping busy I read.
> I'm still around. My move to LA got postponed til the 10th of August so I'll be dishing out more updates until then.
> (Court hearing because I'm taking my baby with me and moving to another country. Ex-asshat got word of it, so, in a world of shit.)
> 
> PTR just started as well so I'm kind of reluctant to release any of the updates I had thought about pushing so far. (Seems silly if they'll only be used for a few weeks anyway.) In that regard, I'll keep to re-writing the Balance Druid and Fire Mage rotation for the 5.0.1 Pre-MOP patch instead. My healing engine is done for Mists of Pandaria, so once those profiles are updated from the PTR, I'll start on creating my Healing profiles.
> That'll make it out to be Shadow/Holy/Discipline Priest, Balance/Feral Druid, Mistweaver/Brewmaster Monk and Fire Mage profiles coming in the very near future. Phew!
> 
> Anyhoo, just wanted to let you guys know. 
> 
> ~ Elizabeth



sounds great xD cant wait! yea using your shadow beta profile atm, its awesome. reallllly looking forward to Xelper doin offsets for mop beta's current patch to continue testing! im excited for mop

----------


## Mpzor

Anyone know how the offsets are "found"? Because there should be more then just one person that can fix the offsets. No offence to Xelper! Great work with everything you do here and we understand that you cant be here 24/7  :Smile:  But a faster release of offsets would be lovely.

----------


## xLegendx

Any recommended Blood DK profiles?

----------


## Cawel

thanks for this share, working great

----------


## firepong

> Anyone know how the offsets are "found"? Because there should be more then just one person that can fix the offsets. No offence to Xelper! Great work with everything you do here and we understand that you cant be here 24/7  But a faster release of offsets would be lovely.


It's been posted many a time in the last PQRotation thread on how to get the offset's. It's not the easiest thing to do, but if you wanna give it a try, go look around in it and see what you can come up with.

----------


## Mpzor

What was said in that post? Tried searching for "offset" in this thread and I didnt find the right post.

----------


## firepong

> What was said in that post? Tried searching for "offset" in this thread and I didnt find the right post.


Best one I found was this. I would take a shot into it, but I don't want to take the risk of banning my account using Cheat Engine since I have no prior experience/knowledge of the program.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2151783

----------


## OnionsTich

Valma. Do you make Shadow profiles? Id love to see that.

----------


## OnionsTich

Best shadowprofiles?! anyone can link?

----------


## Xelper

Hello everyone  :Smile:  

Sorry for not being around lately. I just put the offsets for MOP 15882 on the updater.

----------


## OnionsTich

Xelper. what shadow profle do you suggest?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Hello everyone  
> 
> Sorry for not being around lately. I just put the offsets for MOP 15882 on the updater.


FU#%ING love you. donating to your payal right now. again  :Smile: 

ty man!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Xelper. what shadow profle do you suggest?


Mentally's PvE and PvP. absolutely flawless 

Been playing Spriest for 6yrs+ and the dps on this is untouchable. gl

----------


## OnionsTich

I was looking at that. imma send you my skype lost ok? in priovate message

----------


## OnionsTich

Looking for the best DPS output for a full BIS feral druid. Please link some profiles.

----------


## Ninjaderp

OnionsTich, even Stevie Wonder could find that on this same page, just look up a few posts into a certain Firepongs signature....

----------


## Mpzor

> Best one I found was this. I would take a shot into it, but I don't want to take the risk of banning my account using Cheat Engine since I have no prior experience/knowledge of the program.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2151783


okey. Guess i'll practice on live with those starter accounts that are free  :Smile:  Wish me luck  :Wink:

----------


## Mpzor

Anyone else having problems? I start PQR and it starts the rotation, but after 15-30seconds it stops and i'm unable to cast anything at all and I have to relog to fix the problem.

Edit: This is on the beta, NOT live

----------


## Valma

Something strange going on with UnitBuffID and UnitDebuffID on beta :/ Someone else had this issue?

----------


## dklcfr

> Anyone else having problems? I start PQR and it starts the rotation, but after 15-30seconds it stops and i'm unable to cast anything at all and I have to relog to fix the problem.
> 
> Edit: This is on the beta, NOT live


By any chance are you using a monk?

----------


## Xelper

> Something strange going on with UnitBuffID and UnitDebuffID on beta :/ Someone else had this issue?



Like what? I've updated my ret profile for MOP and didn't have any issues with them.

----------


## cukiemunster

> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRet.zip
> 
> Still have to use your own cds.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2400337 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


I am getting an error as soon as combat starts with your profile:


```
Date: 2012-07-22 12:08:16
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8..."] line 5:
   attempt to call global 'PQR_UnitFacing' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: PQR_UnitFacing()
   [string "local artOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 8..."]:5: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:732: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  Ace3, v
  ACP, v3.3.17 
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  LibSharedMedia30, v3.0-62
  LibStub, v
  Recount, v
  SlideBar, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  Stubby, v5.13.5258 (BoldBandicoot)
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <us>
  (ck=10e)
```

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: Just updated my Shadow Priest profile with the new addition and changes to Shadow Word: Insanity. Just experimenting with Shadow Word: Insanity a little bit, trying to figure out how much haste/ticks scale with Shadow Word: Pain to make it maximize the usage of Shadow Word: Pain and Shadow Word: Insanity.

*Edit:*
On a side note. To everyone struggling with UnitDebuffID and UnitBuffID, use the API's own functions;

UnitBuff and UnitDebuff
The only problem is that you have to use GetSpellInfo.

Take Shadow Word: Pain for example:
UnitDebuffID("target",589,"PLAYER") -- Using the |PLAYER filter here as you can see.
UnitDebuff("target",GetSpellInfo(589),"PLAYER") -- Exactly the same as above, only that you have to convert the Spell ID into Spell Name yourself instead of letting PQR do it for you.
----------------
Edit 2:
Nevermind, I couldn't get it to return any information using UnitAura() at all.

----------


## Xelper

Btw, here are the Unit(De)BuffID functions incase you are curious:



```
	function UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter)
		local spellName = GetSpellInfo(spellID)
		if filter == nil then
			return UnitBuff(unit, spellName)
		else
			local exactSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "EXACT")
			local playerSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "PLAYER")


			if exactSearch then
				--using the index does not support filter.
				for i=1,40 do
					local _, _, _, _, _, _, _, buffCaster, _, _, buffSpellID = UnitBuff(unit, i)
					if buffSpellID ~= nil then
						if buffSpellID == spellID then
							if (not playerSearch) or (playerSearch and (buffCaster == "player")) then
								return UnitBuff(unit, i)
							end
						end
					else
						return nil
					end
				end
			else
				--just pass the filter to UnitBuff and return.
				return UnitBuff(unit, spellName, nil, filter)
			end
		end
	end


	function UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter)
		local spellName = GetSpellInfo(spellID)
		if filter == nil then
			return UnitDebuff(unit, spellName)
		else
			local exactSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "EXACT")
			local playerSearch = strfind(strupper(filter), "PLAYER")


			if exactSearch then
				--using the index does not support filter.
				for i=1,40 do
					local _, _, _, _, _, _, _, buffCaster, _, _, buffSpellID = UnitDebuff(unit, i)
					if buffSpellID ~= nil then
						if buffSpellID == spellID then
							if (not playerSearch) or (playerSearch and (buffCaster == "player")) then
								return UnitDebuff(unit, i)
							end
						end
					else
						return nil
					end
				end
			else
				--just pass the filter to UnitDebuff and return.
				return UnitDebuff(unit, spellName, nil, filter)
			end
		end
	end
```

----------


## Kinky

I'm not sure if there's something wrong at all. I tried a clean PQR install, it wouldn't use UnitBuffID/UnitDebuffID, I injected those through the data file, they worked like a charm.

----------


## firepong

For UnitBuffID & UnitDebuffID, maybe it has a problem to do with the new way blizzard is doing buffs in Mists. on their PTR notes:


```
Buffs have been consolidated in the UI.
```

----------


## Mpzor

Team Nova: Any chance that you might start to cover Hunter's more in depth aswell? Realy impressed by your priest profile, mentally  :Smile:  Good job!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valma

> Like what? I've updated my ret profile for MOP and didn't have any issues with them.


Ye,my fault  :Big Grin:  They've changed some spellids of buffs and debuffs >.<

EDIT: Have someone encountered issue when you can't cast spell by its ID,but you can by RunMacroText("/cast whatever")?

----------


## Xelper

> Ye,my fault  They've changed some spellids of buffs and debuffs >.<
> 
> EDIT: Have someone encountered issue when you can't cast spell by its ID,but you can by RunMacroText("/cast whatever")?


Yeah, they bugged up a bit of their CastSpellByID API... I want to say they will eventually fix it, but until then we just need to get around it by doing that.

----------


## Noelpqr

> I'm not sure if there's something wrong at all. I tried a clean PQR install, it wouldn't use UnitBuffID/UnitDebuffID, I injected those through the data file, they worked like a charm.


Speaking about your profile i dont see any switch to switch the profile to aoe

----------


## firepong

> Ye,my fault  They've changed some spellids of buffs and debuffs >.<
> 
> EDIT: Have someone encountered issue when you can't cast spell by its ID,but you can by RunMacroText("/cast whatever")?





> Yeah, they bugged up a bit of their CastSpellByID API... I want to say they will eventually fix it, but until then we just need to get around it by doing that.


I thought they were going to remove CastSpellByID() now that you can do CastSpellByName(spellID) in the latest Mists patch? Coulda swore I seen someone post about it in this thread, but after looking around, I can't find anything about it in the latest Mists API Changes :confused:

----------


## Xelper

> I thought they were going to remove CastSpellByID() now that you can do CastSpellByName(spellID) in the latest Mists patch?


Its possible they are making this change... though I hadn't heard of it. Have they announced it anywhere?

----------


## firepong

> Its possible they are making this change... though I hadn't heard of it. Have they announced it anywhere?


Yeah, just found it. It wasn't CastSpellByName() their changing, but CastSpell(). It used to just work with the id slot of the spell, but now it's classified with spellID

API CastSpell - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft
http://www.wowpedia.org/Global_functions/Mists

----------


## Kinky

I've been going nuts on the beta and PTR for the last hour and a half, but whatever I do. I get stuck by some bogus error message.

Just to take Shadow Word: Pain as an example now. They've changed it in MOP to not be refreshed by Mind Flay, which opens up a window for me to refresh it to "extend" certain "good" buffs.

I got these functions:

```
PQ_CheckTempBuffs = nil
function PQ_CheckTempBuffs(t)
	for i=1,#t do
		if t[i].check == true and UnitBuffID("player",t[i].spellID) then
			t[i].hasBuff = true
			t[i].endTime = select(7,UnitBuffID("player",t[i].spellID))
		else
			t[i].hasBuff = false
			t[i].endTime = nil
		end
	end
end

PQ_GetTimeLeft = nil
function PQ_GetTimeLeft(t, spellID)
	for i=1,#t do
		if t[i].spellID == spellID and t[i].hasBuff == true then
			return t[i].endTime - GetTime()
		end
	end
end
```

Then storing spells with a few actions in a table:

```
PQ_TemporaryBuffs = {
	{spellID = PQ_Lightweave, check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
	{spellID = PQ_PowerTorrent, check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
	{spellID = PQ_VolcanicPotion, check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil},
	{spellID = PQ_SynapseSprings, check = true, hasBuff = false, endTime = nil}
}
```

This is all stored in our Data file. Works fine on Release, but I'm not so sure on the Beta.

I invoke this in my ability:


```
local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP
local TargetValidation = TargetValidation

if TargetValidation("target",PQ_SWP) then
	local SWP,_,_,_,_,_,SWPtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",PQ_SWP,"PLAYER")
	local PQ_TempBuffs = PQ_CheckTempBuffs
	local PQ_TempTable = PQ_TemporaryBuffs
	local PQ_TimeLeft = PQ_GetTimeLeft
	PQ_TempBuffs(PQ_TempTable)
	
	if SWP then
		for i=1,#PQ_TempTable do
			if PQ_TempTable[i].hasBuff then
				if PQ_TimeLeft(PQ_TempTable, PQ_TempTable[i].spellID) < 5 and SWPtimer - GetTime() < 10 then return true end
		end
	end
		
	if SWPtimer - GetTime() < 1.5 then return true end
	else return true end
end
```

Then I start running into this error message:


```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 07/22/12 21:44:38
Count: 10
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:130: in function `PQ_TempBuffs'
[string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil
```

I just cannot for the life of me, figure out why it's not accepting the coding. It's accepting my automatic self-buff "ability" without any problems regarding UnitBuffID. If I remove the dynamic refreshing of DoTs the spell is cast without a problem!

Hope anyone can shed some light on the matter.

@AgoNoelpqr: I don't have a AoE profile for Shadow Priests. There's only Mind Sear and I strongly suggest everyone to handle it themselves, however, with the new MOP re-written profiles, I'm adding a AoE rotation inside the default one, using triggers.

@AgoMpzor: As far as I know, crystal_tech has joined Team Nova and has been working on Hunter profiles. If anyone's gonna be making one I think it'd be him.

~ Elizabeth

----------


## Mpzor

Mentally: Do you know if he's working on the hunter class atm?

Crystal: Any progress on the hunter profiles?  :Smile:  If you're working on them that is

----------


## firepong

> Mentally: Do you know if he's working on the hunter class atm?
> 
> Crystal: Any progress on the hunter profiles?  If you're working on them that is


As far as I know, Crystal is not working on any Beta Profiles right now, unless something has changed. Right now, for example, taking into account the problems Mentally is having, there is a lot of bugs in a lot of the API. I would wiat till those bugs get fixed before going into extensive re-writes for beta.
I will say this though, as soon as I'm able to download the whole beta client again, I'll start updating my Druid profiles. Right now, my internet has got limited Data on it, so I can't download a 17gig file at the moment.

----------


## js1974

Since Seals are no longer buffs in beta and are stances how exactly can we check that state? Anyone know?

----------


## Mpzor

didnt mean for the beta. But the Hunter profiles are subpar to mentally's priest profile. And I just thought that now that they are on the same "team" that they talk together and learn from eachother so maybe the hunter profiles would improve. the best on out there atm is kickmydogs

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone,
Sorry for not answering but I am currently on a no-WiFi holiday  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I will be creating a MoP retri pally pvp profile. A Pvp profile more complex then any other. I already got some abilities/logic coded and believe me - its gona be awesome. Different priorities depending on the class of your enemy, health %, manual mode, intelligent profile pausing, kill mode (same as I implemented to Cokx ret profile, my edit is on page 102). Sadly I dont have access to e MoP beta (nor to my PC, atm) so its gona take a lot of time until its ready. I hope you are as excited for it as I am!

Till next time, 
Dominium


PS

To the profile writers, this is what I have come up with for a ability that automatically targets a Spirit Link Totem if it exists. Howvery, I am not sure if it will targetlasttarget if its a friendly totem. I am not sure where (if at all) should I use a else.

If UnitExists("Spirit Link Totem") == false then
Return false
End

If UnitExists("Spirit Link Totem") then
RunScript("/target Spirit Link Totem")
If UnitIsEnemy("target", "player") then
Return true
Else*
If UnitIsEnemy("target", "player") == false then
RunScript("/targetlasttarget")
Return true
End

Could i possibly simply check UnitIsEnemy("Spirit Link Totem", "player") ? I would research this myself, but as I said I have limited access to the internet  :Frown: 

PPS

If someone could copy paste Cokx hand of freedom (retribtuion) and hammer of wrath code and send me a pm id be VERY grateful oh and also cleanse. I just wanna see a couple of lines of codes from those abilities  :Wink:  cant so this myself, on an ipad

----------


## Dominium

> didnt mean for the beta. But the Hunter profiles are subpar to mentally's priest profile. And I just thought that now that they are on the same "team" that they talk together and learn from eachother so maybe the hunter profiles would improve. the best on out there atm is kickmydogs


Actually, my edit of Sheurons profile (with perfect LnL handling) delivers slightly better DPS then kickmydogs profile, although I always use his for AoE.

You can search the old thread for Dominium sheuron survival edit or sth like that if you want  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

> didnt mean for the beta. But the Hunter profiles are subpar to mentally's priest profile. And I just thought that now that they are on the same "team" that they talk together and learn from eachother so maybe the hunter profiles would improve. the best on out there atm is kickmydogs


I'm sorry to say, against a priest with the same iLVL gear to a hunter, the shadow priest will out-DPS the hunter any day. With the way Hunter's are on live right now and PQR clipping Explosive shot 50% of the time when you get LnL, you loose to much DPS. Even with me playing my hunter manually, I could only pull 1.5k more DPS than PQR, and that was because I wasn't clipping Explosive Shot. I have tried to code in myself ways to fix the clipping, but I still have not came up with a definitive way. 

But again, going up against a shadow priest with Mentally profile, there is no way, profile or manually playing, that you will EVER best the priest. They just don't have the problems that hunter's have on live right now. Thankfully all, or most, of the problems have been fixed on BETA.




> Actually, my edit of Sheurons profile (with perfect LnL handling) delivers slightly better DPS then kickmydogs profile, although I always use his for AoE.
> 
> You can search the old thread for Dominium sheuron survival edit or sth like that if you want


Even with your profile, I have found clipping of Explosive Shot. With it not being able to stack on Live, you still loose DPS if it accidentally fires off 2 off the bat when you get LnL

----------


## Mpzor

thats not what I meant :P I know that priests are better than hunters atm, but I mean that the PROFILES are subpar to the priest profile that mentally wrote  :Smile: 

and since mentally are with crystal on team nova now, then I would guess that she would be able to help crystal with the impressive code that she is throwing around here  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Well.. Single-target you might beat us. :P My guild's resident hunter beat me on Ultraxion any-day. Then again, the only "raid" buffs I have are Might, Intellect and Marks of the Wild.  :Frown: 
Would be so awesome to get Dark Intent, Tricks of the Trade and so on.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Re-downloading the PTR/Beta to check if there's some problems with my install, because I'm constantly getting crashes to some unknown .cpp file trying to load.
It might just be the way they handle table-searching that might be bugged/changed on the Beta.

@Mpzor: We don't talk that much to be honest. When we've started on a profile, we're usualy asking for help if we're stuck or can't figure something out, other than that we only help when asked.

----------


## firepong

And there's just honestly nothing else that can be done for hunter's. No offense, but Survival is a 5-button rotation and 6 when the boss is below 20% for Kill Shot. Other than that, there's just nothing else to add to the Hunter Rotation. It's not that it's subpar because of all the coding that's went into it. It's that it doesn't need any more code to make it do more, just can't do anymore than it already is. You can't pull more out of a profile that can't gain anymore.

Just sayin'

----------


## Sheepmoon

> thats not what I meant :P I know that priests are better than hunters atm, but I mean that the PROFILES are subpar to the priest profile that mentally wrote 
> 
> and since mentally are with crystal on team nova now, then I would guess that she would be able to help crystal with the impressive code that she is throwing around here


Whats wrong with the current profiles? What do they do wrong or what do you want them to do that they don't? Just saying something is subpar is really no help to get people to improve them.

As far as code goes some of the profile writers really are great at programming logic and their profiles are technically impressive from a coding point of view but personally I have found the best results with the most simple of profiles. Unless you are going to program pages of logic to suit every fight and every situation and raid group you will always get better results with manually using cooldowns and so on. For example I still use a modified version of a profile mentally released back in firelands i think it was. It seems to perform better than any of the recent releases. But then I know how to manage my cooldowns, positioning, targetting, etc... so all I want is a basic rotation, I don't expect or want to be able to go afk and have the bot play the toon for me totally.

----------


## Genetyk

Hello,

I love the PQR and profiles rogue but i don't found one Subtlely PVE profile , i have combat and assassination (Very good !!!) but i wanna try Subtlely on PVE , help please  :Smile: 

Thanks, and sorry for my very bad english  :Frown: 

Edit:
I have found one Subtlely PVE profile on a sign of Deadpanstiffy 




> Hey. Please give me a profile for a burst in the tendon. (Subtlety) It is in the tendon. The maximum burst.
> Word of caution: My profile has a Spine rotation, but it is won't function with out the interrupt profile that runs with it.
> 
> You could make it work to an extent if you targeted and casted Shadow Dance.
> 
> But you will be missing Cloak of Shadows, Tricks of the Trade, Shadow Step, and Vanish.
> PQR Subtlety Rogue Profile (PvE):
> http://goo.gl/xnK87


You are my Savior, thank you and i <3 you !

----------


## Kinky

@Sheepmoon: Haha yeah, I think that was when I first started using PQR. Fact of the matter is, the standard profile really haven't changed much at all. Besides better DoT uptime handeling. (Refreshing upon intellect buffs and minimizing the time between casting a dot until it's refreshed on the target (down to 0.3s)) It's the Advanced profile that's a plague. :|

Anyhow, simplicity is back come MoP as most twists and turns on every class/spec is changed, and the only thing that really change your rotation is your available spells.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm not sure if anyone have tried, but, I can't get Mind Flay to cast anymore on the beta? I even tried resorting to RunMacroText("/cast !Mind Flay") and it wouldn't work. Suggestions, anyone? Same goes for Shadow Word: Insanity -- Just have a look;

```
CastSpellByID(PQ_SWI, "target")
CastSpellByName("Shadow Word: Insanity", "target")
CastSpell(PQ_SWI)
RunMacroText("/cast Shadow Word: Insanity")
RunMacroText("/cast Shadow Word: !Insanity")
return true
```

----------


## firepong

> @Sheepmoon: Haha yeah, I think that was when I first started using PQR. Fact of the matter is, the standard profile really haven't changed much at all. Besides better DoT uptime handeling. (Refreshing upon intellect buffs and minimizing the time between casting a dot until it's refreshed on the target (down to 0.3s)) It's the Advanced profile that's a plague. :|
> 
> Anyhow, simplicity is back come MoP as most twists and turns on every class/spec is changed, and the only thing that really change your rotation is your available spells. 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone have tried, but, I can't get Mind Flay to cast anymore on the beta? I even tried resorting to RunMacroText("/cast !Mind Flay") and it wouldn't work. Suggestions, anyone? Same goes for Shadow Word: Insanity -- Just have a look;
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByID(PQ_SWI, "target")
> CastSpellByName("Shadow Word: Insanity", "target")
> ...


Does:


```
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(129249)),"Target")
```

Not work either? This should work since Blizzard has fixed the needing of "!" before the spell name about a month or so ago, unless it was added back in. I know talented spells are a little weird in MoP. For the longest time, I had to do:


```
local BS = select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 106951))
local Incarnation = UnitBuffID("Player", 117679)
local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106731))))

if BS ~= nil and Incarnation == nil then
	CastSpellByID(spell)
end
```

For Incarnation. See how I had to work around getting a couple things for that certain talent? The was back in early stages of Beta, and as far as I remember, not needed anymore. Though, I don't know what has changed in the last 2 months since I haven't been on BETA since late May  :Wink: 

And I'm out, I'll be back on tomorrow. Time for me to get to bed and get up in 6 hours for work.

----------


## crystal_tech

wow get busy for a bit and forums lite up.

the 'main' differences with my current profiles and team novas are:

they where coded before i joined so i don't use any of the nova data file nor do i use the tables (my demo profile is where i began the switch)
I haven't talk'd to ment due to the fact she wasn't around much till recent, I mainly talked to buba which I think hes still on his D3 kick lol.

As for MOP:
I have in place a tabled framework for all my profiles with some new stuff that i've been working on.
Once numbers/rotations are 'set in stone' as it were all i have to do is change a few things and release the profiles.
All the profiles I will release will be branded with Team NOVA.
I still have yet to decide on which class to push first, prob hunter, then lock, then rogue, etc.

just note once mists is live there will be patches that will change rotations.

----------


## firepong

> Giev Disc Profile plZ!


Sorry to be a dick, but make one if you need one so bad you have to type like a 10 year old kid. Other than that, look around, I believe there is someone that made one and a feature called "Search Thread."

Good luck duck

----------


## Valma

@All developers
Dunno how for you,but as for me CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spell)) works great for all new talents and spells(eg. Malefic Grasp,Dark Soul: blahblahblah and so on).

@Mentally
Your problem with UnitBuff is in case that blizz changed some buffids too.For example Lightweave id is 125487 now.

----------


## Noelpqr

thanks Mentally,I am not sure how did i read that there are like 3 or 3 spells to aoe as SP , hmm I just feel like hitting my head on the wall for asking about the aoe ><. but my only defence is that i never played shadow excpt when i was doing quests and that was till level 41 where i found that leveling ad disc was more fun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phasechange

So I'm gonna give this a whirl tomorrow, what is the best CC/profile to use for Arms and Fury PvE currently?

----------


## Valma

> So I'm gonna give this a whirl tomorrow, what is the best CC/profile to use for Arms and Fury PvE currently?


As for me,I'd say - "USE THE FCKN SEARCH". End of story  :Frown:

----------


## Apsalaar

> So I'm gonna give this a whirl tomorrow, what is the best CC/profile to use for Arms and Fury PvE currently?



Pretty sure Bossqwerty's profile still rules in this regard. You will have to search the old thread for it though.

----------


## Kinky

@Valma: Yeah, I managed to figure it out. Mind Flay and Shadow Word: Insanity, even though they're "learned" through selecting your talent specialization and talents, they still return false through IsSpellKnown -- I don't know if this is intentional yet. Because of that, IsSpellInRange(spell, unit) also returns false, that breaks on my entire target validation function so I've had to bypass those 2 API calls. Other than that, I forgot to set the spell ID to 0 instead of the actual spell ID when I changed over to CastSpellByName(...) which rendered the entire thing useless.

Copied over a new Priest to the MOP Beta realms. ~50k DPS on a dummy, with unoptimized reforges, -2% hit and such seems pretty good, especially since I manage to pull about ~90-95k as a Level 90 Priest.

Even with that, I still had issues with my buff table, same issue.

----------


## Valma

Dunno,maybe they have changed smth a bit about shadow priests,but about a week ago our spriest was rarelly pulling 70k on a single target raidboss O.o And just FYI this priest holds really good score on every boss in DS(according to WOL ofc  :Big Grin: ) so its not the matter of skill :/

As far as I know right now on beta only 3 classes could pull smth close to 100k DPS on single target - Hunter,Warlock,Boomkin >.<

----------


## Mpzor

You're joking right? Hunter's pull 100k dps? MAYBE when it comes to burst, but not over a fights duration. Hunter's aint that good atm so i'm even close to leveling another class for the raid testing.

----------


## crystal_tech

with my profile my hunter pulls 60k on h ultra so another 40k with some bugs in the beta sounds pretty good

----------


## Sheepmoon

I wouldn't put too much into what the numbers are on beta right now. The live release is probably a good 2 months away and they are still changing things on a weekly basis so I wouldn't worry too much about what numbers look like right now on beta. Ghostcrawler even said something along the lines that balancing the numbers is easy and something that will get done as the last thing, right now they are just working on the mechanics and the feel of each spec. At the moment many specs are still broken in some way or another causeing lower or higher numbers than intended.

----------


## Karmakilla

Help me fix this? Ty in advance =)


```
if IsMounted() == nil
and not PlayerCombat and check("88331") then
RunMacroText("/cast Volcanic Stone Drake")
	return true
end
```

(Happens too fast so it just remounts)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Help me fix this? Ty in advance =)
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMounted() == nil
> and not PlayerCombat and check("88331") then
> RunMacroText("/cast Volcanic Stone Drake")
> 	return true
> end
> ...


Use the spell id and set the recast delay to 3 return false if casting.

----------


## averykey

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

Recoded it, should work better; It won't delay crusader strike anymore and I cleaned up the code a lot.

----------


## Fapel

great program man thanks for this!

----------


## Valma

> You're joking right? Hunter's pull 100k dps? MAYBE when it comes to burst, but not over a fights duration. Hunter's aint that good atm so i'm even close to leveling another class for the raid testing.


ORLY?  :Big Grin:  How about the fact that we are talking about lvl 90 character with full set of heroic dungeons gear?

----------


## Suak

thanks for this man

----------


## Kinkeh

I'm trying to make a frost DK profile for MoP, but I'm having a problem. I'm having it obliterate on KM procs, when a killing machine procs and obliterate is on CD, it basically pauses the rotation until it comes off CD, and doesn't continue on to the next line/ability in the rotation(so for this case, I'd rather it frost strike if it can't obliterate. I've tried checking if obliterate wasn't available to cast a different spell but it never worked). Is there any way to fix this or has this happened to anyone else? it doesn't do it on live. :3

----------


## averykey

> I'm trying to make a frost DK profile for MoP, but I'm having a problem. I'm having it obliterate on KM procs, when a killing machine procs and obliterate is on CD, it basically pauses the rotation until it comes off CD, and doesn't continue on to the next line/ability in the rotation(so for this case, I'd rather it frost strike if it can't obliterate. I've tried checking if obliterate wasn't available to cast a different spell but it never worked). Is there any way to fix this or has this happened to anyone else? it doesn't do it on live. :3


Tons of things have changed on the beta, most live profiles will malfunction and not work correctly.

----------


## Valma

> I'm trying to make a frost DK profile for MoP, but I'm having a problem. I'm having it obliterate on KM procs, when a killing machine procs and obliterate is on CD, it basically pauses the rotation until it comes off CD, and doesn't continue on to the next line/ability in the rotation(so for this case, I'd rather it frost strike if it can't obliterate. I've tried checking if obliterate wasn't available to cast a different spell but it never worked). Is there any way to fix this or has this happened to anyone else? it doesn't do it on live. :3


Post here blocks referencing to this skills from your abilities file.We can't help you till we don't see source code :/

----------


## ace99ro

all live profiles will malfunction , because the talent tree's in mop are 100% different

----------


## Kinkeh

> Post here blocks referencing to this skills from your abilities file.We can't help you till we don't see source code :/


I mean...it's just a basic buff check(which is why I didn't think I'd have to post code), I personally think it's a problem with the beta so I was just wondering if it happened to anyone else. I don't know how to explain it other then it's a brand new rotation and it sits there on this ability until obliterate comes off CD, not going onwards to frost strike or any other ability and just sits there.



> local KM = UnitBuffID("player", 51124)
> 
> if KM ~= nil then
> return true
> end


I checked the IDs, everythings fine. When obliterate finally comes off CD, it casts it and continues on with the rotation(downtime being a obvious dps decrease and not a good thing), frost strike will be sitting there capped meanwhile I have another ability to frost stirke when you're above 20 RP, but it still waits for obliterate.




> all live profiles will malfunction , because the talent tree's in mop are 100% different


I know this, this is a brand new profile I've started for the beta. Everything was working fine, rotation coming from the current sims being done for the DK class. just like I said, it sits there on the one ability not going onto anything else until it can finally cast the one ability.

----------


## ace99ro

wanted to try Nova's Holy Beta profile , but it spams LUA erros once i activate it , all is there , latest update , data file everything , ideeas ?

----------


## Valma

```
local KM = UnitBuffID("player", 51124)

if KM ~= nil then
return true
else
return false
end
```

Try this :/ Dunno really,your code is the simpliest thing that could be :/

And PM me your full ability and rotation files.Will try to look at them.

----------


## Kinkeh

> ```
> local KM = UnitBuffID("player", 51124)
> 
> if KM ~= nil then
> return true
> else
> return false
> end
> ```
> ...


I'm still looking into it, I think I found the problem. It's not being able to cast it by spell id for some reason but when I use RunMacroText it seems to work. I'll keep playing around and message you if I need anything :P thanks.

----------


## Valma

Ehm,I posted around 1 or 2 pages ago,that CastSpellByID is bugged on Beta ATM :/ I even posted solution to this.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Wasn't thinking that you are not reading forum and skipped this step in case that you already tested it  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm trying to make a frost DK profile for MoP, but I'm having a problem. I'm having it obliterate on KM procs, when a killing machine procs and obliterate is on CD, it basically pauses the rotation until it comes off CD, and doesn't continue on to the next line/ability in the rotation(so for this case, I'd rather it frost strike if it can't obliterate. I've tried checking if obliterate wasn't available to cast a different spell but it never worked). Is there any way to fix this or has this happened to anyone else? it doesn't do it on live. :3


add if PQR_SpellAvailable(GetSpellinfo(spellid)) that way if it can't use the spell it will skip it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ehm,I posted around 1 or 2 pages ago,that CastSpellByID is bugged on Beta ATM :/ I even posted solution to this.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Wasn't thinking that you are not reading forum and skipped this step in case that you already tested it


in beta just try castspell(spellid) because thats the new castspellbyid api

----------


## Valma

> in beta just try castspell(spellid) because thats the new castspellbyid api


It isn't fully impliment yet (: Some new skills work with this and some doesn't. With CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) all new skills works. (;

----------


## Frissle

I tried out Novas Spriest live profile yesterday and got lua error. Does this have to do with the MOP offset? or is it just that i have not dinged level 10 on my priest yet?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I tried out Novas Spriest live profile yesterday and got lua error. Does this have to do with the MOP offset? or is it just that i have not dinged level 10 on my priest yet?


its a lvl 85 profile at the core so lvling with it will prob give errors

@valma
i figured it was still being switched over.

----------


## Raakz

where i can found a shadow prist profile for beta server and data files etc?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> where i can found a shadow prist profile for beta server and data files etc?


bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally&#39;s PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## Raakz

> bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally's PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting


yes but where? and what files i need?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont know, try both shadow priest profiles and see which one works for mop.

----------


## Raakz

there iss nothing only old files from march

----------


## crystal_tech

you need to use the svn

to grab svn files you need a svn client

----------


## Ninjaderp

Here you go uploaded them to mediafire. Spriestbeta.rar

----------


## Mpzor

Crystal: You working on the beta now?  :Smile:  realy excited for mop! Think its going to be so much better than cata

----------


## averykey

Why is this not working on live >.> Putting it in front of Templar so it should work fine; Did I miss something here?



```
local ArtOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local Zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)
local Bloodlust = UnitBuffID("player", 2825)
local Timewarp = UnitBuffID("player", 80353)
local Heroism = UnitBuffID("player", 32182)
local AncientHysteria = UnitBuffID("player", 90355)
local csSTART, csDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
local Inquisition = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963))

if Inquisition == nil or Inquisition - GetTime() <= 2.5 then
	return false
elseif csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION <= 0.1 and csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION > 0 then
	return false
elseif ArtOfWar == nil or not FacingTarget or Zealotry then
	return false
elseif Bloodlust or Timewarp or Heroism or AncientHysteria then
	return false 
elseif ArtOfWar and holyPower == 3 then
	return true
end
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Why is this not working on live >.> Putting it in front of Templar so it should work fine; Did I miss something here?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local ArtOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
> local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
> local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local Zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)
> ...


There is a reason why we just don't try and re-event the wheel, this is one of them.

----------


## averykey

> There is a reason why we just don't try and re-event the wheel, this is one of them.



Thanks for being helpful, Some of the profiles I have made have gotten me ranked top 40, so "re-inventing the wheel is not the problem".

----------


## Ninjaderp

Re-inventing the wheel could have possibilities for improvement. I endorse people trying that in this thread.

----------


## xLegendx

> Thanks for being helpful, Some of the profiles I have made have gotten me ranked top 40, so "re-inventing the wheel is not the problem".


Some? What other profiles are you hiding from us avery? lol

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Thanks for being helpful, Some of the profiles I have made have gotten me ranked top 40, so "re-inventing the wheel is not the problem".


You posted a wall-of-text without any description of what you are trying to solve.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Valma why does the text "STANDART" randomly appear in the screen on your Warlock-profiles? Both me and my gf have gotten good laughs from it ^^

----------


## dklcfr

> Valma why does the text "STANDART" randomly appear in the screen on your Warlock-profiles? Both me and my gf have gotten good laughs from it ^^


this is to show it is using the standard rotation, just like when you engage a boss it will show "Ultraxion" or "Morchok"

----------


## Valma

> this is to show it is using the standard rotation, just like when you engage a boss it will show "Ultraxion" or "Morchok"


Exactly this  :Big Grin:  Actually it is more of the debugging means, just to notify you that all works fine and profile switched logic for boss fight or out of it  :Wink: 

For example - if you started fight with Hagara and it prints you Morchok - it's time to report me this nasty bug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valma

> Why is this not working on live >.> Putting it in front of Templar so it should work fine; Did I miss something here?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local ArtOfWar = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 87138)
> local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
> local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local Zealotry = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 85696)
> ...


Don't you see something strange going on here with *bolded* functions?  :Big Grin: 




> There is a reason why we just don't try and re-event the wheel, this is one of them.


Oh sure. (: Plz,lord,rewrite my profile without "re-inventing a wheel".I'm really interested how would you do so.I even ready to eat my pants if yours will perform better in raids than mine  :Frown:

----------


## Theex

First off, I love PQR. I can't thank all the people who work on it and on the profiles enough. 

I am having a bit of a problem though, even though I am still pulling 40k dps with my feral druid with Firepongs profile and 30k with my undergeared mage with Sheron's profile I am still getting "This ability is not ready yet" and or "Spell not ready yet" And several other timing based errors on screen and the constant sound of those texts. I have already messed around with the lag input my latency is 35ms at the most and I have even brought it up to 200ms for compensation. I was just wondering if there is anything else I can do / tweak to try to get the optimal timing out of all my profiles? If so I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for taking the time to read my post and I look forward to any and all comments.  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> Oh sure. (: Plz,lord,rewrite my profile without "re-inventing a wheel".I'm really interested how would you do so.I even ready to eat my pants if yours will perform better in raids than mine


hmm i think I am gonna try to add this to my sig classic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valma

> First off, I love PQR. I can't thank all the people who work on it and on the profiles enough. 
> 
> I am having a bit of a problem though, even though I am still pulling 40k dps with my feral druid with Firepongs profile and 30k with my undergeared mage with Sheron's profile I am still getting "This ability is not ready yet" and or "Spell not ready yet" And several other timing based errors on screen and the constant sound of those texts. I have already messed around with the lag input my latency is 35ms at the most and I have even brought it up to 200ms for compensation. I was just wondering if there is anything else I can do / tweak to try to get the optimal timing out of all my profiles? If so I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read my post and I look forward to any and all comments.


It is in case that all of the profiles starts to cast spells around 0.5 second before the spell could be actually casted(due to GCD,cooldown or whatever).This made for quality of life and better DPS gain,so you will never miss spellcast due to lagspike or smth similar.

The only way you can do is setup addon to remove error frame in wow and disable error sounds in-game.TBH you don't need them at all when profile do all the work about deciding what and when to cast for you (:




> hmm i think I am gonna try to add this to my sig classic


Rep me for this :P All the LOLs should be payed for :P

----------


## supermann

Next Profile, for Assassination Rouges.

_Based on Rotation from Xaos, Cooldowns/Gimmicks from [Blinded] - thanks for the awesome work !

To use with this build:

Talentrechner - World of Warcraft

Hold down LEFT ALT pause rotation
Hold down LEFT CONTROL to use Fan of Knives
Click down LEFT SHIFT to manual Feint
Click down RIGHT CONTROL to enable/disable CD`s like Vendetta/Vanish


-- Features
Auto Ultraxion ExtraActionButton Use
Auto Feint on Morchok/Kohcrom
Auto Cloak/Feint on Morchok Black Blood to DmgReduce/stand one Phase
Auto Pick Lock when any player trade you a Lockbox
Auto apply poisons
Keep Tricks of the Trade up on focus_

Supermann_ROGUE_Abilities.xml
Supermann_ROGUE_Rotations.xml

----------


## topher80

where can I find profiles for PQR version wow 3.3.5 please?

----------


## dklcfr

> Next Profile, for Assassination Rouges.


Will test it soon, +rep.





> where can I find profiles for PQR version wow 3.3.5 please?


AFAIK There are no public ones, if you want them you'll need to create them for yourself or hope someone(if anyone has any) shares them.

----------


## crystal_tech

@karil2 and buntcake72
your inbox is full

----------


## ace99ro

MOP will be released on the 25th september it seems , really looking forward to see what goodies our nice profile developers will bring us  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Oh sure. (: Plz,lord,rewrite my profile without "re-inventing a wheel".I'm really interested how would you do so.I even ready to eat my pants if yours will perform better in raids than mine


I was speaking from a rotation standpoint, adding all these conditions based on a theory with no solid evidence of it performing. Ret is a pure proc spec, the dps is merely based on Divine Purpose and Art of War procs combined with those from the Gurthalak. 

The Art of War (Exo) at 3 holy power would work if you consistently had those procs, but sometimes you aren't so lucky and would need AoW to be used as the filler.

----------


## crystal_tech

selling pre-release profiles for rotations for mists digital deluxe lol. cause i'm a poor panda bear.

----------


## Mpzor

Will PQR be updated so that it will work with wow running on 64bit or directx 11?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Will PQR be updated so that it will work with wow running on 64bit or directx 11?


i use it in dx11 now

----------


## Ninjaderp

It would be awesome to see a Valma boomkin-profile, seeing as your warlock-profile is nobel price-worthy ^^

----------


## Techz

> Exactly this  Actually it is more of the debugging means, just to notify you that all works fine and profile switched logic for boss fight or out of it 
> 
> For example - if you started fight with Hagara and it prints you Morchok - it's time to report me this nasty bug


Not sure if this has been asked but i been away from PQR could someone give me a heads up on the best spec for Valma warlock profile please as im gearing mine now 

Many Thanks in advance :-)

----------


## Ninjaderp

I play destro atm so I use the one listed on the Destro 4.3-guide on MMO-Champions warlock-forums. You should check there.

----------


## Avatarinc

> I'll PM you my edit, put a top 40 rank back when my ilvl was 399 and some other nice ranks(H10m)  has some abilities for spine and such too(auto tendon targeting, click for fading light..doesn't click for hour of twilight, also manages shrapnel on madness), just have to add it manually from the rotation editor.


I've been looking for a good Single Target Frost DK profile that does not spam HB as much.

----------


## cpowroks

Is there any way to cast a spell by name? Because i am working on an Enhance profile for the beta and according to wowhead/idTip(spell id Addon, even works for mop spells) the Spell ID for Stormstrike is wrong. 

Any help would be appreciated

----------


## Karil2

Sorry Crystal empty now so sorry

----------


## cpowroks

> Is there any way to cast a spell by name? Because i am working on an Enhance profile for the beta and according to wowhead/idTip(spell id Addon, even works for mop spells) the Spell ID for Stormstrike is wrong. 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated



Nevermind, Found a workaround

----------


## cukiemunster

> i use it in dx11 now


PQR works with Dx11?!?! TBH I have never tried it, but have always assumed that it wouldn't work, similar to HB.

----------


## firepong

> PQR works with Dx11?!?! TBH I have never tried it, but have always assumed that it wouldn't work, similar to HB.


Only reason HB can't use DX11 is because it's coded in not to run on it, and maybe, just maybe, because they use click-to-move. PQR is just a rotation Bot, nothing more, nothing less, but has the potential to grow bigger.

----------


## crystal_tech

> PQR works with Dx11?!?! TBH I have never tried it, but have always assumed that it wouldn't work, similar to HB.


yea since like the 3rd or 4th release back in the pqr 1.1 days

----------


## Valma

> Not sure if this has been asked but i been away from PQR could someone give me a heads up on the best spec for Valma warlock profile please as im gearing mine now 
> 
> Many Thanks in advance :-)


As for me for lvling affli is the best profile with this spec

And for raids it is ofcouse this one

P.S. Almost finished with convertion of profile to MOP version.Affliction is fully done,Demo has 1 nasty bug wich is fixable but I'm just too lazy coz it is a big workaround,Destro ... hmmm who cares as it's suck balls in MOP  :Big Grin:  So it seems like from the next week I will need some volunteers to help me test the profile and maybe figure out some new bugs.Feel free to PM me if you got a lvl 90 warlock to test all the shit out (;

----------


## imdasandman

> I've been looking for a good Single Target Frost DK profile that does not spam HB as much.


Use my hastefrost rotation it does less hb and more obliterates. Masterfrost does the opposite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## XGamerX

The data file is missing for the DeathKnight profiles that are listed in the main post on the thread. I found an OK unholy one that works. But there is only abilities and rotation .xml files. Where is the file that goes in the data folder for these profiles? They dont seem to want to load without it

----------


## llvancell

Can anyone please link me to PVP AFFLI (WARLOCK) PQR Rotation

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Can anyone please link me to PVP AFFLI (WARLOCK) PQR Rotation


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2222209 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## imdasandman

> The data file is missing for the DeathKnight profiles that are listed in the main post on the thread. I found an OK unholy one that works. But there is only abilities and rotation .xml files. Where is the file that goes in the data folder for these profiles? They dont seem to want to load without it


well mine do not use a data file but nova's team does here is the link to their thread.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

----------


## 808

> Use my hastefrost rotation it does less hb and more obliterates. Masterfrost does the opposite
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


In your opinion, what does better in DS, Hastefrost or Masterfrost? From looking at various ranked logs, it appears Hastefrost is better but I am thinking the main reason its better is because the margin of error in excecuting the priority rotation is much much smaller. But considering pqr performs the rotation perfect, I am guessing Masterfrost is better. I am also going to think that both are really close to each other and it's all mostly preference. What do you think?

thanks,
808

----------


## Techz

> As for me for lvling affli is the best profile with this spec
> 
> And for raids it is ofcouse this one
> 
> P.S. Almost finished with convertion of profile to MOP version.Affliction is fully done,Demo has 1 nasty bug wich is fixable but I'm just too lazy coz it is a big workaround,Destro ... hmmm who cares as it's suck balls in MOP  So it seems like from the next week I will need some volunteers to help me test the profile and maybe figure out some new bugs.Feel free to PM me if you got a lvl 90 warlock to test all the shit out (;


Thanks Valma so your telling me to use Demo which i am at the moment :-)

----------


## imdasandman

just try it out... only thing you do is change your reforges... so switch to haste goto lfr than do it again as master... I prefer master because it seems with hastefrost that you can run out of resources at times and if you have bad streaks of not critting your dps go to shit..... quickly.

----------


## Taran32

> Use my hastefrost rotation it does less hb and more obliterates. Masterfrost does the opposite
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Imda, what's the difference between the files listed under the email link of that thread and the ones listed under DEATHKNIGHT? I hadn't noticed it until now, but there are two different links to Deathknight abilities and rotations files. Since you mention them being a ranking edit, I was curious if one was older, and the other was the ranking edit.

----------


## Slaweek

got some problem on Pandaria beta with Shadow Priest ability Mind Flay. May be they change SpellID?

----------


## imdasandman

> Imda, what's the difference between the files listed under the email link of that thread and the ones listed under DEATHKNIGHT? I hadn't noticed it until now, but there are two different links to Deathknight abilities and rotations files. Since you mention them being a ranking edit, I was curious if one was older, and the other was the ranking edit.


fixed I removed the old one from my svn/trunk... it should only have one DEATHKNIGHT now available
make sure to clear your browser history/cache/cookies as google code will bring up my old svn directory if you do not.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Valma, how can I stop it from chain-summoning felguard out of combat? Moving and canceling it wont work, what do you suggest I try?

----------


## Weischbier

> fixed I removed the old one from my svn/trunk... it should only have one DEATHKNIGHT now available
> make sure to clear your browser history/cache/cookies as google code will bring up my old svn directory if you do not.


Hey Sandman, since I'm bad at LUA, did you consider releaseing a PrePatch Frost profile?

cheers

Weischbier

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Sandman, since I'm bad at LUA, did you consider releaseing a PrePatch Frost profile?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Weischbier


I myself have been attempting one with the current updated sim but there's only just bugs right now with the beta and making profiles with a frost dk. If anyone wants to give it a whirl, here's the code and or non-code priority, this is for 2H frost since DW is lagging way behind atm.

*Code Version:*
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...dU4Uv1RRA/edit
search: function Priority()

*Non-Code Priority:*
Frost Priority:
1. [2H ONLY] [Sub-35% ONLY] Diseased KM-OB
2. [Sub-35% ONLY] SR on CD
3. [if Pillar] Raise Dead
4. Diseases and PL
5. [DW ONLY] KM-FS
6. KM-OB
7. [if capped] FS
8. Rime-HB
9. Pillar of Frost
10. Normal OB
11. Normal FS
12. Normal HB
13. Horn of Winter

----------


## Taran32

> fixed I removed the old one from my svn/trunk... it should only have one DEATHKNIGHT now available
> make sure to clear your browser history/cache/cookies as google code will bring up my old svn directory if you do not.


Done and done. Appreciate the quick reply. I've had a lot of success with your Masterfrost so I definitely appreciate you putting it out there. When I saw that it was an edit of Leetjerk and Bubba's amazing code, I felt a lot more confident. Keep them coming! You and Koala make playing the DK enjoyable again.

----------


## Avatarinc

> Use my hastefrost rotation it does less hb and more obliterates. Masterfrost does the opposite
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I assume you mean the one labeled just "(Frost) imdasandman" ???

+Rep for the great profile and assist.

-Thanks!

----------


## imdasandman

> I assume you mean the one labeled just "(Frost) imdasandman" ???
> 
> +Rep for the great profile and assist.
> 
> -Thanks!


I will have to look at it again. I honestly don't remember. I havnt touched frost since April i play as unholy. But i will get the answer for you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 808

> I will have to look at it again. I honestly don't remember. I havnt touched frost since April i play as unholy. But i will get the answer for you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


With this said, Unholy > MasterFrost > HasteFrost? I was thinking about trying Unholy and now I think I will =)

Thanks,
808

----------


## Dimonoff

What wrong?
I'm trying to use Mana Tea on my mistwaver monk:




> local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
> local Tea = UnitBuffID("player", 115867)
> 
> if MP < 90 
> and GetSpellCooldown(115294) == 0
> and Tea >= 2
> and PQR_SpellAvailable() then 
> PQR_CustomTarget = "player" 
> return true 
> end

----------


## Valma

> What wrong?
> I'm trying to use Mana Tea on my mistwaver monk:


Maybe it's time to start reading this thread instead of asking such questions? (:
As it was mentioned lots of time already CastSpellByID is bugged on Beta right now and it will not work with MOP abilities.You need to use CastSpellByName(target,GetSpellInfo(spellid)) and set spell id in PQR ability to 0.

Smth like this:


```
local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
local Tea = UnitBuffID("player", 115867)

if MP < 90 
and GetSpellCooldown(115294) == 0
and Tea >= 2
and PQR_SpellAvailable() then 
CastSpellByName("player",GetSpellInfo(spellid)) 
return 
end
```

----------


## Edsaxe

Been away from the game a few months and thinking about returning for MoP

Anyone care to list what profiles work for MoP at the moment?

----------


## crystal_tech

seems to be a slow day.

----------


## firepong

It happens sometimes :P

And on a side note, a friend of mine that's been a longtime fan of HonorBuddy tried out my PQR/HonorBuddy Druid CC Combo and said it was a NIGHT/DAY difference. From level 1-60, his druid only died 3 times with my Combo CC, while it died dozens of times when he leveled his first druid.

I feel so good after learning that it was that much better than the HonorBuddy CC  :Cool:

----------


## handnavi

> It happens sometimes :P
> 
> And on a side note, a friend of mine that's been a longtime fan of HonorBuddy tried out my PQR/HonorBuddy Druid CC Combo and said it was a NIGHT/DAY difference. From level 1-60, his druid only died 3 times with my Combo CC, while it died dozens of times when he leveled his first druid.
> 
> I feel so good after learning that it was that much better than the HonorBuddy CC


Hehe, he should have tried JungleBook!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xLegendx

> Hehe, he should have tried JungleBook!


Aww Shiiittt lol

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey Xelper will offsets for beta's new patch be up soon man?  :Smile: 

thnx heaps

----------


## firepong

> Hehe, he should have tried JungleBook!


I tried Junglebook. The char still died to much for my liking in leveling. Compared to my PQR profile, no HonorBuddy CC stays alive longer or better.

----------


## Bobita70

Hi Firepong... mate I just dusted my shammie off the closet for a bit of fun and I was planning to use your (Blinded) modified enh profile .. PQR keeps telling me I need to put the lua data in order for it to work properly , however is not in the zip.rar folder and I couldn't find it in Blinded's original post either; could you please tell me where can I find this data lua ?
Many thanks

----------


## firepong

> Hi Firepong... mate I just dusted my shammie off the closet for a bit of fun and I was planning to use your (Blinded) modified enh profile .. PQR keeps telling me I need to put the lua data in order for it to work properly , however is not in the zip.rar folder and I couldn't find it in Blinded's original post either; could you please tell me where can I find this data lua ?
> Many thanks


Update the profile through PQR? It's in big ass red letter's at the top of my Thread in WoW Bot Maps and Profiles if you want to take a look ...

----------


## ace99ro

> Been away from the game a few months and thinking about returning for MoP
> 
> Anyone care to list what profiles work for MoP at the moment?


We have :

- Spriest rotation for MOP by Nova Team ( tested and working )
- Holy Pala rotation for MOP by Nova Team ( tested and not working )
- Arms Warrior rotation for MOP by Nova Team ( not tested )
- Feral Druid rotation for MOP by Firepong ( not tested )
- Elemental Shaman rotation for MOP by Firepong ( not tested )

----------


## Synnoid

What is the generally accepted method to deal with latency in your profiles?
Metacode example:

if not IHaveAPet then
SummonPet
end

This will cause a the player to summon the pet twice due to the delay between the spell finishing and the combat log event handler toggling IHaveAPet

----------


## Kaylo

Someone asked for an Enhancement Shaman PvE profile. Here's mine.
It will cast spells by priority only. It will only attack target after the player engages combat. There's binds for totems, Feral Spirit and Heroism.
It contains two profiles. Single target: Stormstrike, Lava Lash, Lightning Bolt(only on 5x maelstrom stacks), Unleash Elements and Flame Shock.
AoE: Unleash Elements, Flame Shock, Lava Lash, Fire Nova and Magma Totem. I chose to have magma totem after first Fire Nova.
You need Sheurons LUA.

It's really simple due to the fact I have no coding experience. I hope to implement some things for MoP like letting FS run out(refresh), cast ES when stuff is on CD and cast Chain Lightning when there's atleast 3 adds instead of current LB.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Now that a release date has been announced for MoP..... I will slowly start working on the rotations again  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

Latest MOP offsets are up

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Latest MOP offsets are up


you're a beast

----------


## ace99ro

> Now that a release date has been announced for MoP..... I will slowly start working on the rotations again


that is great news , really looking forward to your holy pala rotation  :Smile:

----------


## xLegendx

> Now that a release date has been announced for MoP..... I will slowly start working on the rotations again


Kick ass!....!!!!

----------


## Kinkeh

Updated by jpoplive

I'm no longer supporting this profile, since I don't play a DK anymore. Check out Rubim's DK profiles OR check out jpoplive's updated version of my profile above.

*2H Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Haste > Crit > Mastery
*DW Masterfrost Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Mastery >= Haste > Crit
*Current DPS Ranking:* DW > 2H
Hey guys  :Big Grin: , I made this profile for myself originally but am releasing it in hope that other people will enjoy them! I'm always open to PMs for suggestions, bug reports and other feedback!

*Features:*
-- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent(or Blood Tap if you're DW), also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak".*
-- Up to date 2H rotation.
-- Up to date DW Masterfrost rotation.
-- AoE Toggle on Right Shift.
-- Hold Left Control for Death and Decay on mouseover.
-- Hold Left Alt for AMZ on mouseover.

*Change log:*
_11/18/2012:_ Hopefully once again fixed the plague leech bug, also added mouseover Howling Blast.
_11/18/2012:_ Somewhat large update, check PQR post.
_11/1/2012:_ Fixed DW Blood tap.
_10/31/2012:_ Fixed a bug with the 2H Frost rotation.

----------


## firepong

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Hey guys , I'm releasing this profile as a "place holder" until a more advanced and set rotation is released. The current rotation this profile uses is based off the current rotation all the sims are using to test 2H/DW frost in the beta. This will be good for leveling your DK in the beta and maybe editing it to your liking for raid testing.
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> -- Up to date beta 2H rotation.
> -- Up to date beta DW rotation (2H is a lot better then DW at the moment).
> -- Utilizes Plague Leech with diseases.
> ...


For when the spell keeps trying to cast, even if the target is dead and so forth, all that good stuff, do what I do in my Druid HonorBuddy PQRotation Profile.


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
local fbKnown = IsSpellKnown(22568)

if hasTarget and not isDead and fbKnown then
	-- code goes here --
end
```

Where fbKnown can be changed to whatever to see if the certain spell is actually known and in spell book. You could always use the built in one, but I seem to have a few problems every so often from it. Just change the spellID and fbKnown to srKnown or whatever you want.

----------


## Kinkeh

> For when the spell keeps trying to cast, even if the target is dead and so forth, all that good stuff, do what I do in my Druid HonorBuddy PQRotation Profile.
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
> local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
> local fbKnown = IsSpellKnown(22568)
> 
> if hasTarget and not isDead and fbKnown then
> ...


Thanks for the help, got it working and released the updated version.  :Smile:

----------


## aLorzy91

Anyone got a good PVP hunter profile? hard to find one that's semi-decent.

----------


## Beelzix

is there a enhance MoP beta prof out? i cant seem to fine one

----------


## firepong

> is there a enhance MoP beta prof out? i cant seem to fine one


Yes, I've got one. But since you can't seem to find one, I won't link it and let you find it yourself.

EDIT* I take that back, I had removed the link and took the download down because there was to many problems around and people kept reporting bugs. That's why it's not there  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EDIT** Heres the link if you want to try it out, but it hasn't been updated since April and probably won't be updated till 5.0 hits live server's. Just don't have the bandwidth at the time to download the whole BETA client again.
http://code.google.com/p/pqrotation-...q=#makechanges

----------


## cpowroks

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mw0v04zcklvy8zz/enh.txt

Enhacne Beta profile. It Sorta works. i had to ghetto rig stormstrike because PQR wasnt picking it us as a known spell. 
Works with any of the talents, (Elemental blast, unleashed fury, Prime Elementliest)


right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target bu default)


Thanks Blinded on the foundation of the profile 
Thanks Firepong for the above code on simplifying some of my code.


Edit: Updated the DL link

----------


## lifeblock

Anyone know if there is a working brewmaster profile out yet? I tried searching and going page by page but couldn't find any downloads. Thanks in advance!

----------


## proxximo1823

looking for a good pvp sub rogue profile.....someone plz help me

----------


## Sckauter

> looking for a good pvp sub rogue profile.....someone plz help me


yah i would like to know as well, is a pain search for profiles in this thread...very disorganized

----------


## Avatarinc

> Now that a release date has been announced for MoP..... I will slowly start working on the rotations again


Awesome. A great DK profile will induce a healthy donation on my part.

----------


## ace99ro

DK wise now it seems UH 2H is top dps , after it Frost 2H

----------


## bu_ba_911

Will keep DK in mind. Doing a side project with a real life friend using pqr, so that will probably come before DK... But expect a holy pally profile before that at least 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

I will see what i can do aswell. Life is crazy atm and my beta dk is only lvl 86.
Rewriting profiles can take as little as 2 hours to upto 10 hours. On top of that i gotta look at all the theory crafting, testing on dummies/5 mans etc.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> DK wise now it seems UH 2H is top dps , after it Frost 2H


Actually, I see 2H frost doing a lot better then unholy in MoP until unholy reaches execute phase(of course, with the current standards, things change). Most of the mop fights(besides like..2 or so) are hard switch fights, and unholys ramp-up time is horrible at the moment, 2h frosts target switching/burst is just insane.

----------


## ace99ro

some sims :

DW Frost : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...6WjdIeGc#gid=0
2H Frost : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...WMWR6a3c#gid=0
2H UH : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4REFfeHc#gid=0

@ bu_ba - great news about your holy pala , really looking forward to that

----------


## proxximo1823

Hey Firepong tried your pvp kitty profile and it rocks....just wanted to say thanks for your work
wish i couild find a good sub rogue pvp profile

----------


## Kinkeh

> some sims :
> 
> DW Frost : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...6WjdIeGc#gid=0
> 2H Frost : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...WMWR6a3c#gid=0
> 2H UH : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...4REFfeHc#gid=0
> 
> @ bu_ba - great news about your holy pala , really looking forward to that


They do more single-target, as they always have...but like I said, their ramp up time sucks and when they are forced to swap targets because of mechanics, frost will come up top, as it always has(and they are still improving unholy, before their recent changes, they were doing about the same single target, now it's almost a 4k difference so I'm sure things will be a lot better, just going off what's current in the beta.).

----------


## firepong

> Hey Firepong tried your pvp kitty profile and it rocks....just wanted to say thanks for your work
> wish i couild find a good sub rogue pvp profile


We talking about the same firepong here? I only have a Feral DPS PvE rotation. Have yet to make a PvP because, well, I never PvP lol  :Cool:

----------


## xLegendx

> We talking about the same firepong here? I only have a Feral DPS PvE rotation. Have yet to make a PvP because, well, I never PvP lol


Lol yeah, I was thinking the same thing.
and the author of the one he is talking about is not even close to firepong xD

----------


## KleskReaver

Hope this is the right place to post a technical support question about PQR  :Smile: 

I've been using PQR for about 2 weeks flawlessly but I've now got an issue.. PQR is reporting that I'm "Not Logged In" to my character and thus wont load any rotations

I haven't changed my method of how I use it (I log into WoW, log into my character, when I'm in the game world I alt-tab out, open PQR and it works  :Smile: 

On the first screen that you see of PQR it shows my character name and WoW's version but when I hit "select" the next screen says "Not Logged In"

Can anyone help?

Things I have changed on my computer that may be affecting it:
I started using the WoWPlus hack and I can understand that this might be conflicting with PQR (since they both read WoW's memory?)
But even after re-starting my computer and only running WoW and PQR without running WoWPlus its still not working

The only other thing I've done is WoWPlus needed a DirectX 9 file downloaded from the Microsoft website, so I've installed that
plus I had to change the setting in WoW so it runs on DirectX 9 mode (was using DirectX 11)

I'm running Windows 7 64-bit (with WoW 32-bit on DirectX 11 mode)

----------


## Gorthok

> I've been looking for a good Single Target Frost DK profile that does not spam HB as much.


Try my profile, it is in the links in the main page. It has been described as a pure frost rotation with no frills and the source of 99% of the frost rotations in this thread. Words from Bubba him self.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hope this is the right place to post a technical support question about PQR 
> 
> I've been using PQR for about 2 weeks flawlessly but I've now got an issue.. PQR is reporting that I'm "Not Logged In" to my character and thus wont load any rotations
> 
> I haven't changed my method of how I use it (I log into WoW, log into my character, when I'm in the game world I alt-tab out, open PQR and it works 
> 
> On the first screen that you see of PQR it shows my character name and WoW's version but when I hit "select" the next screen says "Not Logged In"
> 
> Can anyone help?
> ...


I use wow-plus with Pqr and i have no issues.
Try to run wow in admin mode along with Pqr in admin mode and see if that works.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> Try my profile, it is in the links in the main page. It has been described as a pure frost rotation with no frills and the source of 99% of the frost rotations in this thread. Words from Bubba him self.


Mine is mostly based off of diesel's so i guess i am the 1%? :P 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leetspeaker

Anyone have working healing targeting system for mop?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone have working healing targeting system for mop?


I did.... I still need to check if they haven't changed it again

Made my first edit of many on the road to getting Holy Pally back up and running again  :Big Grin: 

Fixed Seal's, and I fixed Judgement.

Going to have to completely rework some of my other spells.

----------


## xLegendx

> I did.... I still need to check if they haven't changed it again
> 
> Made my first edit of many on the road to getting Holy Pally back up and running again 
> 
> Fixed Seal's, and I fixed Judgement.
> 
> Going to have to completely rework some of my other spells.



Exciting news, cannot wait (:

----------


## Avatarinc

> I will see what i can do aswell. Life is crazy atm and my beta dk is only lvl 86.
> Rewriting profiles can take as little as 2 hours to upto 10 hours. On top of that i gotta look at all the theory crafting, testing on dummies/5 mans etc.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Hey Man, I will definitely donate nicely to you too. I've been using yours and Bubba's for months now. Cant tell you how much I appreciate the work you guys do.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Has anyone been working on a dps warrior profile for MoP Beta yet? Seems to be one of the few profiles no one seems interested in working on and since I don't believe BossQ will be back it looks as if warriors might be hurting. Sure wish I knew how to profile...Anyone working on warriors? Bu_ba?  :Smile:  Any updates would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Man, I will definitely donate nicely to you too. I've been using yours and Bubba's for months now. Cant tell you how much I appreciate the work you guys do.


I will talk to the wife and see if i can get some free time to do this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cpowroks

> Has anyone been working on a dps warrior profile for MoP Beta yet? Seems to be one of the few profiles no one seems interested in working on and since I don't believe BossQ will be back it looks as if warriors might be hurting. Sure wish I knew how to profile...Anyone working on warriors? Bu_ba?  Any updates would be greatly appreciated.



Im sure i can look into it, my warrior on the beta is only 87 though

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba - updated your beta holy pala profiles via SVN today , still doing the same error

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 07/30/12 19:15:46
Count: 124
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_Judgement].check and Nova_..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = nil

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba - updated your beta holy pala profiles via SVN today , still doing the same error
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 07/30/12 19:15:46
> Count: 124
> Stack: [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
> [string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_Judgement].check and Nova_..."]:7: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


You aren't using the beta one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ace99ro

using the one from the BETA folder on your svn - Nova [Holy][BETA-ONLY]_PALADIN_Abilities / Rotations

----------


## darkayo

I'm looking for rogue combat profile. Could someone help me please ? Thx !

----------


## TehVoyager

> I'm looking for rogue combat profile. Could someone help me please ? Thx !


hit the "search thread" button. type in "Rogue Http" or "combat Http" or "rogue Combat Http".

Prawfit.

Also, check the old PQR Beta release thread, its about 150 pages long and has a bunch of profles in it. do the same as i suggest above for it as well.


--------------


while im here....

how are profiles for Guardian and Feral Druids on the beta or PTR looking? im not on the beta and cant be bothered to download the PTR at the moment, as if i remember correctly this one is pretty substancially sized... so im curious to know if someones making profiles for them

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.3
> Hey guys , I'm releasing this profile as a "place holder" until a more advanced and set rotation is released. The current rotation this profile uses is based off the current rotation all the sims are using to test 2H/DW frost in the beta. This will be good for leveling your DK in the beta and maybe even raid testing, but I won't get a chance to test it in it until I've updated it for live.
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> -- Up to date beta 2H rotation.
> -- Up to date beta DW rotation (2H is a lot better then DW at the moment).
> ...


Soul Reaper is causing lua errors for me probably because I am 86 and don't have it yet. Taking it out of the rotation fixed it. Just thought you should know.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Soul Reaper is causing lua errors for me probably because I am 86 and don't have it yet. Taking it out of the rotation fixed it. Just thought you should know.


Have you tried the newer one (Rotation Editor > Download Update) and try it then, I uploaded another fix early this morning so you might not have that version.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> using the one from the BETA folder on your svn - Nova [Holy][BETA-ONLY]_PALADIN_Abilities / Rotations


updated it.... missed editting the list of debuffs to look for..... if it looks up a debuff id that was removed from game, it errors out.

----------


## kuukuu

First time posting here, been using this for a while so figured I'd give something back. This is a very very basic working rotation and abilities list for Brewmaster on MoP beta. Sure everyone else that's way more talented then I can improve on it, but for now here ya go. Was just using it yesterday. kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting

----------


## leetspeaker

> updated it.... missed editting the list of debuffs to look for..... if it looks up a debuff id that was removed from game, it errors out.


cant really find it, can you give link please

----------


## bu_ba_911

bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally&#39;s PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## ace99ro

> updated it.... missed editting the list of debuffs to look for..... if it looks up a debuff id that was removed from game, it errors out.


yes , it works now , thank you  :Smile:

----------


## supermann

Welcome to my BM-PvP profile.

Its based on Code from Sheuron, Xelper, Brains.

To use with this Spec:
wowhead.com/talent#cfhfckGdoRofMZh :Embarrassment: zsVdMmMz

LEFT SHIFT - Flare @ mouseover
LEFT CTRL - Scatterhot + Icetrap via launcher (aka Scattertrap) @ mouseover
LEFT ALT - Intimidation
RIGHT CTRL - Toggle Auto Camouflage (Stealth Guard @ farm etc.)

Wing Clip @ Melee Range
Pet Autoheal
Auto Master`s Call (ATT: BETA)

Use Disengage @ your own, Deterence, too.

Updates Incoming.

Link in my Sig.

----------


## Gabbz

Will soon start looking into Druid profile for MoP. Prio is Guardian and Cat but want to try out a Moonkin as well. I need to create a mage one as well.

Anyone who have started or want to do create one co-op?

----------


## firepong

> Will soon start looking into Druid profile for MoP. Prio is Guardian and Cat but want to try out a Moonkin as well. I need to create a mage one as well.
> 
> Anyone who have started or want to do create one co-op?


Take mine and update it to your hearts content if you want to. I won't be able to mess with it till at least 5.0 hit's live as I don't have the bandwidth to download 17gigs again.

Just make sure to give credit where credit is due  :Cool:

----------


## xLegendx

> Welcome to my BM-PvP profile.
> 
> Its based on Code from Sheuron, Xelper, Brains.
> 
> To use with this Spec:
> wowhead.com/talent#cfhfckGdoRofMZhzsVdMmMz
> 
> LEFT SHIFT - Flare @ mouseover
> LEFT CTRL - Scatterhot + Icetrap via launcher (aka Scattertrap) @ mouseover
> ...


How can you change mouseover to focus? 
Because, I really only use my CC on my focus target. (In arena that is)

But! Other than that... It's great to see a hunter PvP profile. Do you plan on making a MM one?

----------


## sinbad20069

can anyone help me with the pqr rotation...i download as directed, run it and everything is updated...my issue is that i cant get the profile to load up even thou i have it save to my desktop. I tried to download it through url and it gives me invalid url ( i open up the files under IE, copy the address and paste)

----------


## bu_ba_911

To any who want to test, 

I updated my Beta Data File 

and Fleshed out the Destruction Warlock Beta Profile (it's in the Beta folder of my SVN)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear bu_ba and nice to see you around again since it's been a while, welcome back ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Good to hear bu_ba and nice to see you around again since it's been a while, welcome back ^^


Lol ty  :Stick Out Tongue:  had to get away from the badgering of beta profiles XD 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sister

How do I make my prot war dps while the other tank is tanking? The profile just stops until I taunt off

----------


## crystal_tech

> How do I make my prot war dps while the other tank is tanking? The profile just stops until I taunt off


easiest way is to copy the rotation and remove the taunt spells and switch to it if your not tanking

----------


## buntcake72

BTW to Sher, Crystal and Kickmydog...testing is showing Beast Mastery as the top DPS in MoP right now. My friends raid guild said their hunters were pulling 100-150K tonight.

Just thought you guys might want to look into it since we're getting close. And best of luck! I can't get into beta (blizzard hates my toons).

----------


## Kinkeh

> To any who want to test, 
> 
> I updated my Beta Data File 
> 
> and Fleshed out the Destruction Warlock Beta Profile (it's in the Beta folder of my SVN)


Testing with the new data file, for some reason it stops randomly doing anything(even if I disable it, I can't manually cast either), and if I move a little bit it continues back to the rotation and I'm able to cast stuff also. pretty weird :P.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Testing with the new data file, for some reason it stops randomly doing anything(even if I disable it, I can't manually cast either), and if I move a little bit it continues back to the rotation and I'm able to cast stuff also. pretty weird :P.


hmmm weird.... weird.... ty for the input i'll see if i can recreate it...

You are using the Warlock rotation right?

can I ask which talents you have please?

----------


## Kinkeh

> hmmm weird.... weird.... ty for the input i'll see if i can recreate it...
> 
> You are using the Warlock rotation right?
> 
> can I ask which talents you have please?



I'm not glyphed and I'm using the destruction "Dest Single Target" (you mispelled it hehe), with the most recent beta data file. It takes a little while for it to happen (3-5 minutes).

----------


## KleskReaver

Hi guys, I'm still having a problem with PQR not detecting that I'm logged into my character, I've tried running both WoW and PQR in "admin" mode but it didnt help, (I didnt have to run it in admin mode previously). PQR has worked fine for me up to a few nights ago

took a couple of screenshots below: the first one shows that PQR detects my WoW running and character name but the second shot shows the next screen after I hit "select" and that I'm "Not Logged In"

*Things I've tried to fix this issue:*
Deleted PQR folder, downloaded/installed fresh copy
Uninstall/Re-install of .NET framework v4.0

Attachment 9290

Attachment 9291

----------


## supermann

> How can you change mouseover to focus? 
> Because, I really only use my CC on my focus target. (In arena that is)
> 
> But! Other than that... It's great to see a hunter PvP profile. Do you plan on making a MM one?


Adding the mouseover skills as focus one in a second rota, upload this later today.

Trying a MM one, but the tests still took some time. :Embarrassment: 

greetz,

up up and away

----------


## imdasandman

Well i finally patched together a Beta version of my frost DK rotation. !!!
I am using the 2H frost build.
I have not put in Soul reaper or Plague Leach as of yet due to my toon only being lvl 87 and just questing(mobs die to fast to where I can test these functions properly) but I will get them in sometime soon!

link to the direct svn 
imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 33: /trunk/DEATHKNIGHT_BETA

this can be updated within the profile.

link to the download page for those who do not use svn(can't promise i will update this as often sorry.)
Downloads - imdasandmandeathknight - PQR rotation for Deathknights - Google Project Hosting

will update my first post on the first page to!!!

----------


## Synnoid

> What is the generally accepted method to deal with latency in your profiles?
> Metacode example:
> 
> if not IHaveAPet then
> SummonPet
> end
> 
> This will cause a the player to summon the pet twice due to the delay between the spell finishing and the combat log event handler toggling IHaveAPet


Bump? =) 10chars

----------


## imdasandman

> Bump? =) 10chars


In the ability editor go to the pet selection ability and where it has the recast delay box set that to like 6000 or something. If it is wrapped up in a lua file or an ability that performs multiple actions than i would ask the profile creator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xfire51

I'm looking for a resto shammy pvp profile I would love to have one for bg's.  :Smile:

----------


## Anotherfox

Is anyone able to knock up a fast 'Interrupt' profile for Milling and Creating Ink?


Edit: NVM wrote it myself.

----------


## Kinky

Just some heads-up guys; Shadow Priest, Balance and Fire Mage profiles are done for 85-90 content with some dynamic added to them, depending on your selected talents.
I haven't uploaded them just yet because I'm very busy IRL, but they should be coming up before I'm leaving the 10th.

Also looking into updating UH/Frost DK's at the moment.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Great news mentally! Hope everything goes well with your IRL-issues as well :P 

Valma, any way I can edit the lock-profiles so that I have left ctrl as modifier for cooldowns? so that when I hold down left ctrl it prioritizes on hitting meta+demon soul. 
Because its situational when you need to use them, such as hagaras 100% increased damage phase after every lightning-phase etc. Cheers for an awesome profile once again! Either they are really bad but Im outdpsing people 9-10 ilvls over me as demonolgist ^__^

----------


## TehVoyager

> How do I make my prot war dps while the other tank is tanking? The profile just stops until I taunt off


manually hit your buttons?

----------


## sheuron

> BTW to Sher, Crystal and Kickmydog...testing is showing Beast Mastery as the top DPS in MoP right now. My friends raid guild said their hunters were pulling 100-150K tonight.
> 
> Just thought you guys might want to look into it since we're getting close. And best of luck! I can't get into beta (blizzard hates my toons).


BM is usually the best dps with low gear, but escalate slower when stats are improved. Is too early to talk about dps ranks, we ll need to play the game and get the whole raid gear again.

@Xelper: When PQR for MacOSX? gogo!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vitamincore

> Well i finally patched together a Beta version of my frost DK rotation. !!!
> I am using the 2H frost build.
> I have not put in Soul reaper or Plague Leach as of yet due to my toon only being lvl 87 and just questing(mobs die to fast to where I can test these functions properly) but I will get them in sometime soon!
> 
> link to the direct svn 
> imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 33: /trunk/DEATHKNIGHT_BETA
> 
> this can be updated within the profile.
> 
> ...


constantly spamming the chat /use 10
what could be the problem does not tell me?

----------


## imdasandman

> constantly spamming the chat /use 10
> what could be the problem does not tell me?


/use 10 is the engineer gloves tinker if you do not have it ignore the spam imo.

The rotation still works correctly though correct?

----------


## yourson

Aw, it looks like there still aint any mop warrior profile developer  :Frown: . During Cata we were blessed by one of best profiles out there.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thee expansion isnt even out yet, Iam sure we'll get people creating profiles for everything once it hits.

----------


## vitamincore

> /use 10 is the engineer gloves tinker if you do not have it ignore the spam imo.
> 
> The rotation still works correctly though correct?


I do not have engineering, with the rotation seems to be all right, but why is the chat spam?
http://i076.radikal.ru/1208/a5/d3532bf729d5.png

----------


## Kinkeh

> I do not have engineering, with the rotation seems to be all right, but why is the chat spam?
> http://i076.radikal.ru/1208/a5/d3532bf729d5.png


It could be a language thing? I'm not sure, also you're not in frost presence :P.

----------


## vitamincore

> It could be a language thing? I'm not sure, also you're not in frost presence :P.


think because of the Russian language?

----------


## Kinkeh

> think because of the Russian language?


I'm not quite sure, looking over his profile it doesn't seem like anything is wrong, it might possibly be the pillar of frost ability he has "/startattack|/use 10" maybe switching the two around might fix it, other then that I have no clue, might be the russian thing might not be, I've never seen the problem.

----------


## vitamincore

> I'm not quite sure, looking over his profile it doesn't seem like anything is wrong, it might possibly be the pillar of frost ability he has "/startattack|/use 10" maybe switching the two around might fix it, other then that I have no clue, might be the russian thing might not be, I've never seen the problem.


changed the language to English exact same problem. With your profile in Russian does not work in English and everything is fine
translate your profile into Russian, it worked

----------


## deadpanstiffy

You can remove all /useXX in the abilities and use the following.

This checks if the item has a "Use" and that it is available to use and that it is not a PvP Trinket (loss of control).



```
local ItemSlot={10,13,14}
for i=1,#ItemSlot do
	local ItemID=GetInventoryItemID("player",ItemSlot[i])
	if GetItemSpell(ItemID) and GetItemCooldown(ItemID)==0 
	and GetItemSpell(ItemID)~="PvP Trinket"then
		UseItemByName(ItemID)
	end
end
```

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Tried a number of profiles for my Blood DK and none seem to even use Pestilence, most spam blood boil -.- anyone know a good one for level 62 blood DK that does more than spam blood boil haha

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tried a number of profiles for my Blood DK and none seem to even use Pestilence, most spam blood boil -.- anyone know a good one for level 62 blood DK that does more than spam blood boil haha


no offense, but you need to do more than spam BB to keep threat at 62 for aoe?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> no offense, but you need to do more than spam BB to keep threat at 62 for aoe?


None taken  :Smile:  I know that's why I'm asking for a profile that does more than JUST spam blood boil!

----------


## firepong

> You can remove all /useXX in the abilities and use the following.
> 
> This checks if the item has a "Use" and that it is available to use and that it is not a PvP Trinket (loss of control).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local ItemSlot={10,13,14}
> for i=1,#ItemSlot do
> ...


That seems like a very close version to my item code I posted in the old PQRotation thread <>.<>


```
function PQR_ItemCD()
	for i=1,#slot do
		local item = GetInventoryItemID("Player", slot[i])
		local cd = GetItemCooldown(item)
		local use = GetItemSpell(item)
		if cd == 0 and use ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
	return false
end
```



```
local slot = {10,13,14}

if itemCD == true and BS ~= nil then
	for i=1,#slot do
		local item = GetInventoryItemID("player", slot[i])
		UseItemByName(item)
	end
end
```

If that was a redefined version from what I made, the credit to it would be nice, but I did say to use it for whatever when I posted it in the older thread C.c




> None taken  I know that's why I'm asking for a profile that does more than JUST spam blood boil!


If I wasn't working on a Warrior Leveling Rotation spin-off from my Druid Leveling HonorBuddy PQRotation profile, I would definitely be doing a Death Knight rotation. But remind you, it wouldn't be for tanking. It would be DPS Questing/DPS Instance/DPS Battleground (maybe on BG). Would be no tanking what so ever in the profile. Would just be to much work and a whole lot of coding for to much stuff lol.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> That seems like a very close version to my item code I posted in the old PQRotation thread <>.<>
> 
> 
> ```
> function PQR_ItemCD()
> 	for i=1,#slot do
> 		local item = GetInventoryItemID("Player", slot[i])
> 		local cd = GetItemCooldown(item)
> 		local use = GetItemSpell(item)
> ...


You might want to check that thread, and find who created it as I was the one who asked for help because of an Item ID vs Item slot issue.

----------


## firepong

> You might want to check that thread, and find who created it as I was the one who asked for help because of an Item ID vs Item slot issue.


To the offense we go.

@Cameron

Again, after I get my Warrior HonorBuddy profile ironed out and everything, I will possibly be working on a Death Knight profile, that will work through all level's. 55-85. Not sure when that will be though. I found out while making my druid HonorBuddy profile I had to level 2 druids to 85 to truly get all the bugs worked out. And even then, a error still seems to pop up from what my friend has been telling me. Something with the Bleed function (not my function, can't remember who made it. It is in the old PQR thread though) in my Data file I hear, even though it doesn't show up on my main 85 profile.

----------


## rippy1987

what's the best warrior arms pve profile atm?

----------


## cpowroks

..........

----------


## Calidris

> what's the best warrior arms pve profile atm?


Boss SD7.3

----------


## supermann

Added a rota with scattershot @ focus, links in my sig

----------


## Kinkeh

> Since Seals are no longer buffs in beta and are stances how exactly can we check that state


Spell ID: 20154 | Seal of Righteousness


```
local Seal = GetShapeshiftForm("player")

if Seal ~= 2 then
	return true
end
```

^^ would change the number from ~= 1-3, first being Seal of Truth, second being seal of righteousness and third being Seal of Insight.
Seal of Truth Spell ID: 31801 | Seal of Insight Spell ID: 20165

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> To the offense we go.


Read your post in the old thread.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2231290 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)




> This could even be used in a function for more versatility to go into a Data file. Care if I use it in one of mine? Will rep of course


You ask if you can use it, "will rep", then you claim you wrote the code.

I don't care who wrote, if you have something to make it better, lets collaborate.

----------


## buntcake72

> BM is usually the best dps with low gear, but escalate slower when stats are improved. Is too early to talk about dps ranks, we ll need to play the game and get the whole raid gear again.
> 
> @Xelper: When PQR for MacOSX? gogo!!


Actually Sheuron I am taking this info from a friend who is testing the 25 man heroic raid bosses. That's why I wrote that. Ret Pallys are best melee and BM hunter are the best ranged ATM.

----------


## zadika

hi guy i seaarch a very good Frost DK PvP profile

i hope you can help me there.

sry my bad english google translatet

----------


## crystal_tech

all of the pqr profiles have borrowed from others time to time. its always evolving. now in my profiles I try to give credit where credit is due but its hard to keep up sometimes as i may borrow from sheruon but then he may have borrowed from kick. so who would i give credit to? the right answer would be both, sheruon for using the code that i didn't know about and kick for finding out how to code it to make it work.

so in typing this example i'm just going to change things up in my next release.

On first loading of the profile you will see:

A thanks to my donators.
A thanks to all profile writers to whos code i've borrowed or improved on.
Version Number
Data file info

any of my code will have the comments 
--start code by crystal_tech at the top
and
--end code by crystal_tech at the bottom

if you copy my code please copy this with it.

if you copy but modify the code add the comment ---modified by 'yourname' and a brief desc on how it was modded.

if we profile writers start to standardize this we will know who gets credit, and commenting on code is standard practice.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

MOP/BETA Basic Arms Warrior Profile to get people going.

Use the Shockwave talent.
Currently keeps 30 rage for use of Sweeping Strikes.
No other AE implemented (thunderclap, cleave, etc)

Download profile from URL...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67270583/War...ms_WARRIOR.txt

----------


## Avatarinc

> Well i finally patched together a Beta version of my frost DK rotation. !!!
> I am using the 2H frost build.
> I have not put in Soul reaper or Plague Leach as of yet due to my toon only being lvl 87 and just questing(mobs die to fast to where I can test these functions properly) but I will get them in sometime soon!
> 
> link to the direct svn 
> imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 33: /trunk/DEATHKNIGHT_BETA
> 
> this can be updated within the profile.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!

----------


## Sister

Are there any working SV hunter pvp rotations? I haven't been able to find a working one.

----------


## solarwake

I would also like to request a dw frost dk pvp profile. Frost is so fun to play in bgs and with 2 heroic souldrinkers it's killer. Something like what kaolla did for unholy would be amazing. @Kaolla I know you said previously you said you were working on a frost pvp rotation I hope to see you back soon and maybe that rotation!

Solarwake

----------


## Kinkeh

> I would also like to request a dw frost dk pvp profile. Frost is so fun to play in bgs and with 2 heroic souldrinkers it's killer. Something like what kaolla did for unholy would be amazing. @Kaolla I know you said previously you said you were working on a frost pvp rotation I hope to see you back soon and maybe that rotation!
> 
> Solarwake


Sure thing, I'll PM you the DW pvp profile I have.

----------


## irri

anyone test EnhanceShama profile for MOP?

----------


## firepong

> anyone test EnhanceShama profile for MOP?


Nope, not a one /sarcasm

----------


## taker

No offset for the 15929 version of the beta ? :confused:

----------


## imdasandman

> No offset for the 15929 version of the beta ? :confused:


the servers just came back up have to wait a few hours....

----------


## firepong

> No offset for the 15929 version of the beta ? :confused:


Give him a day or 2. He's a busy man. Plus, the patch just came out  :Wink:

----------


## taker

Ok, thanks the info!

----------


## supermann

@imdasandman/other exp. profile writers:

how i have to write a skill in pqr to use the copied skills from Dark Simulacrum?

this is the Copy Spell, works so far:


```
local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")

if Spell == ("Fear") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Mind Control ") or Spell == ("Hex") or Spell == ("Cyclone")  or Spell == ("Shattered Ice")  then
return true
end
```

----------


## Zeldrak

Hey, I tried searching the thread and wasn't able to come up with anything. This is my first time trying PQR, and I think I may have bumbled my way through getting the profiles and getting everything installed and set up properly. I'm playing an 85 demon warlock, alliance. I was directed to get Valma's warlock profiles, which I did. I managed to get them running and it created a healthstone and soulstone, then it bagan looping on summoning my felguard. I watched it and it just kept continuing to summon felguard over and over again. Any way to fix that, or is there a fixed profile? Anything will help. I use Honorbuddy for most things, but the warlock CCs they have their are just really sad when it comes to DPS.

----------


## supermann

> Hey, I tried searching the thread and wasn't able to come up with anything. This is my first time trying PQR, and I think I may have bumbled my way through getting the profiles and getting everything installed and set up properly. I'm playing an 85 demon warlock, alliance. I was directed to get Valma's warlock profiles, which I did. I managed to get them running and it created a healthstone and soulstone, then it bagan looping on summoning my felguard. I watched it and it just kept continuing to summon felguard over and over again. Any way to fix that, or is there a fixed profile? Anything will help. I use Honorbuddy for most things, but the warlock CCs they have their are just really sad when it comes to DPS.


use Valma,

when it does the Felguard loop thing press right ctrl or shift or alt (didn`t know which modifier) to disable petswitch. This should fix your prob

----------


## Ninjaderp

Welcome to OC Zeldrak! Im Amputations over HB, you could just ignore the felguard-summon loop by moving to cancel it or just wait to initiate combat and it will kick in the combatroutine. You dont have to worry about it in once you're in combat though. Just remember on bosses to use felstorm so it will summon the felhunter pet, I dunno if this is working on LFD but it works that way in raids anyway.

----------


## crystal_tech

try mine link is in the desc. 

sidenote:
didn't know valmas has a option to turn off pet swap.

----------


## Xelper

Latest offsets for MOP beta are up.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Latest offsets for MOP beta are up.


thanks xelper

----------


## Techz

Any hunter profile makers who are pro at this can tell me how to turn off aspect of the fox when i move i want to remove it :-)

----------


## yourson

> Any hunter profile makers who are pro at this can tell me how to turn off aspect of the fox when i move i want to remove it :-)


If I remember right its coded into every ability and yuo would need to remove it from a lot of places. Never done it, just think I red it in old topic.

----------


## Techz

i really really need to know lol

----------


## crystal_tech

> i really really need to know lol


my profile or someone elses?

----------


## Mpzor

> i really really need to know lol


Who's profile are you using?

----------


## Techz

i just want to use my hunter to pvp with wow plus and you can cast when you move so i will be able to get great dps as long as the profile is good at pvp :-) i just dont want it to go into fox lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

That will be possible if you answer what profile that you are using.

----------


## crystal_tech

> i just want to use my hunter to pvp with wow plus and you can cast when you move so i will be able to get great dps as long as the profile is good at pvp :-) i just dont want it to go into fox lol


i'd be very careful, you seem to be askin for a ban lol.

----------


## Techz

im using kickmydogs mmpvp i think i have done it i removed all the switchtofox from abilites

----------


## Techz

> i'd be very careful, you seem to be askin for a ban lol.



Why do you say that as people cant really see what aspect your in when your fighting really do you think?

----------


## crystal_tech

if its a displayed buff then yes, hawk + moving + casting cobra/steady = hacking > report if someone is targeting you they'll see it. might not know what you did but still be careful

----------


## Techz

ok i will thamks Crystal i will stop now then :-/

----------


## crystal_tech

> if its a displayed buff then yes, hawk + moving + casting cobra/steady = hacking > report if someone is targeting you they'll see it. might not know what you did but still be careful


side note:
i'm looking for feedback for specs/rotations for mists, I'll compare it to what i have now and see if theres any changes I need to make.
so pm me a link to the build w/ glyph list and a simple rotation that you would use. I only want rogues/hunters/locks atm

----------


## Techz

> side note:
> i'm looking for feedback for specs/rotations for mists, I'll compare it to what i have now and see if theres any changes I need to make.
> so pm me a link to the build w/ glyph list and a simple rotation that you would use. I only want rogues/hunters/locks atm


Are you asking for what class i will use in mist well im not sure as i never got a beta key but i will be using hunter for sure :-)

----------


## crystal_tech

> Are you asking for what class i will use in mist well im not sure as i never got a beta key but i will be using hunter for sure :-)


its open to anyone that wants to give me feedback

----------


## Techz

Well crystal like i said i will be all over the hunter in mop running it for my guild so i hope to give you alot of feedback by then :-)

----------


## MastaRage

> side note:
> i'm looking for feedback for specs/rotations for mists, I'll compare it to what i have now and see if theres any changes I need to make.
> so pm me a link to the build w/ glyph list and a simple rotation that you would use. I only want rogues/hunters/locks atm


some IV guides but they may not be updated: Marksmanship, Beast Mastery, and Survival.

Also, lastest forum blue post about hunter nerf in beta: Please be gentle with the hunter nerfs. - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Lexi777

> if its a displayed buff then yes, hawk + moving + casting cobra/steady = hacking > report if someone is targeting you they'll see it. might not know what you did but still be careful


Im confused on how that shows hacking lol

----------


## MastaRage

> Im confused on how that shows hacking lol


You can't move and cast cobra/stead shot. You must be stationary, but in Fox you can move and cast both. 
So exactly as Crystal said:
Aspect of the Hawk + moving + Casting cobra/steady is impossible thus hacking

----------


## taker

> Latest offsets for MOP beta are up.


Thank you !

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: is possible to replace CastSpellByID inside PQR with CastSpellByName? some morph spells like mage bombs (nether tempest/living bomb/frost bomb) dont seem to work with CastSpellByID, but work flawless on CastSpellByName.

Actual code


```
CastSpellByID(spellID)
--CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID)))

CastSpellByID(spellID, PQR_CustomTarget)
--CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID)), PQR_CustomTarget)
```

Proposed one


```
--CastSpellByID(spellID)
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID),nil)

--CastSpellByID(spellID, PQR_CustomTarget)
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID), PQR_CustomTarget)
```

----------


## Lexi777

> You can't move and cast cobra/stead shot. You must be stationary, but in Fox you can move and cast both. 
> So exactly as Crystal said:
> Aspect of the Hawk + moving + Casting cobra/steady is impossible thus hacking


Eeek i misread the post, I thought it said "Aspect of the FOX + moving + Casting cobra/steady"

----------


## jojozilla69

Great work on PQR! For some fun I grabbed Superman's SupermannSUBPVP.zip. This is the only rogue profile I have and now my only choice of Rotation is "Assassination (Superman)". Been using PQR for months on my mage, dk and hunter, am I doing something wrong or is new profile labeled wrong? Thanks for any reply.

----------


## firepong

Ok, guys, here's a little update.

HonorBuddy + PQRotation Warrior Profile Version 0.1

Coded as of this Zip release:
Levels 1-15Arms Only so far Till I get around to coding Fury. Fury has parts done, but HonorBuddy CC itself has not been touched and as so, HonorBuddy will fight PQRotation for supremacy in spell casts  :Wink: Uses Victory Rush for healsHas a much better DPS rotationNo deaths recorded from 1-15

Ok guys, you know the drill. Singular goes in CustomClasses folder in HonorBuddy. Let it over-write everything that it needs to. Copy Warrior and Data Folder to their respective places in the PQRotation Folder. Start HonorBuddy and PQrotation. In PQRotation, select Warrior Main Rotation as the rotation you will be using. From there, it will auto-detect your spec, level and pick the best accordingly.

To keep the latest update of the PQRotation Profiles, update the profile from within PQRotation by clicking Rotation Editor > Class - Warrior > Profile - HonorBuddy Warrior DPS > Download Update.
As for the HonorBuddy CC updates, you will have to get that from my SVN, which is in my signature. I will not update the zip file with the newest changes as that would be a lot of work for every update I release.
Just go through the Other Profiles link and select the Source Tab. Follow the Instruction's there. I will not baby you through it all. If you do not know how to sue SVN, then start doing some Google searches.

DOWNLOAD LINK: HonorBuddy_Warrior_Rotation's.rar - pqrotation-profiles - HonorBUddy - PQROtation - Warrior Leveling - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting
SVN CHECKOUT: Source Checkout - pqrotation-profiles - Profiles for the WoW Helper Program PQRotation - Google Project Hosting

EDIT** Update the profile through PQROtation. Update 0.1.5 has been pushed with Code to pull Flying Target's that HonorBuddy target's.
EDIT*** 0.1.6 Released. Execute added to rotation's Arms and Fury. HonorBuddy still handles Fury Rotation.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Ok, guys, here's a little update.
> 
> HonorBuddy + PQRotation Warrior Profile Version 0.1
> 
> Coded as of this Zip release:
> Levels 1-15Arms Only so far Till I get around to coding Fury. Fury has parts done, but HonorBuddy CC itself has not been touched and as so, HonorBuddy will fight PQRotation for supremacy in spell casts Uses Victory Rush for healsHas a much better DPS rotationNo deaths recorded from 1-15
> 
> Ok guys, you know the drill. Singular goes in CustomClasses folder in HonorBuddy. Let it over-write everything that it needs to. Copy Warrior and Data Folder to their respective places in the PQRotation Folder. Start HonorBuddy and PQrotation. In PQRotation, select Warrior Main Rotation as the rotation you will be using. From there, it will auto-detect your spec, level and pick the best accordingly.
> 
> ...



I've been messing around with honorbuddy...I gotta check this out. I have a 80 druid that needs leveling lol

----------


## cukiemunster

> Only reason HB can't use DX11 is because it's coded in not to run on it, and maybe, just maybe, because they use click-to-move. PQR is just a rotation Bot, nothing more, nothing less, but has the potential to grow bigger.


Is there honestly any difference in using PQR with DX11 vs DX9? I will find out Tuesday when I raid again, but just wondering if its even worth swapping for from a performance/fps standpoint.

----------


## firepong

> I've been messing around with honorbuddy...I gotta check this out. I have a 80 druid that needs leveling lol


As soon as I get all I want to with my HonorBuddy Compatible PQRotation Profiles, I'll be pulling them all into 1 big profile so that you will not have to download numerous files just to get certain things.  :Cool:  Gonna be the 8th wonder of the Worlds in my book  :Big Grin: 




> Is there honestly any difference in using PQR with DX11 vs DX9? I will find out Tuesday when I raid again, but just wondering if its even worth swapping for from a performance/fps standpoint.


No. The operation of PQRotation will not be affected running in either DX9 or DX11, unless switching to DX11 reduces your FPS that much to start making PQRotation lag in casting spells.

EDIT** Update 0.1.7 pushed for Warrior HonorBuddy Profile. Numerous changes. Now supports up to level 25 in the rotation. Will be working on it more tomorrow when I get enough time to do it. 

Cheers Mates. I'm off to bed. Hopefully C.c

----------


## Gabbz

I get some freezes when i load PQR now and then. Its not all the time sometimes it gets very slow and i can start the rotation ingame.

----------


## cukiemunster

> No. The operation of PQRotation will not be affected running in either DX9 or DX11, unless switching to DX11 reduces your FPS that much to start making PQRotation lag in casting spells.



Ya I figured it wouldn't make a difference with pqr, I was more so wondering if DX11 should/could increase my fps in wow

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ya I figured it wouldn't make a difference with pqr, I was more so wondering if DX11 should/could increase my fps in wow


if your video card is built for dx11 then use dx11.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Guys i have a problem , when i try to start it the selection window is minimised and even though my WoW is open and logged onto my character it can't find it!

Also does the old version work with private servers (4.0.6)?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

Done preliminary ARCANE MAGE PVE rotation for Mist of Pandaria. Designed to be used while leveling 85 to 90.

http://goo.gl/9Iy6F

Features:
- Auto buff your group
- Detect talents you choose and auto use it, no need to change rotations. Works with Nether tempest, Living Bomb, Frost Bomb, Presence of Mind, Scorch, Ice foes.
- AoE rotation while press LEFT SHIFT or Arcane Explosion spam if moving while LEFT SHIFT down.

Notes: Still some missing spells.

----------


## MastaRage

> Done preliminary ARCANE MAGE PVE rotation for Mist of Pandaria. Designed to be used while leveling 85 to 90.
> 
> http://goo.gl/9Iy6F
> 
> Features:
> - Auto buff your group
> - Detect talents you choose and auto use it, no need to change rotations. Works with Nether tempest, Living Bomb, Frost Bomb, Presence of Mind, Scorch, Ice foes.
> - AoE rotation while press LEFT SHIFT or Arcane Explosion spam if moving while LEFT SHIFT down.
> 
> Notes: Still some missing spells.


^^ i guess it is about time to level a mage, thanks.

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey every1 been gone for awhile with IRL stuff been scanning the pages any1 working on a rogue profile for beta? looks like blindeds been mia for 3 weeks. 

@buba little problem with holy pally profile have dont Temple of the jade few times and works fine all the way up to Sha of Doubt then it just stops healing and attacking

----------


## firepong

HonorBuddy PQRotation Warrior Profile updated to 0.1.8. Download update for a fer minor updates and a change or 2 to the rotation.

----------


## Crackjack

I am not entirely sure what i do wrong here.. 

I downloaded it, started, selected window, selected profile and pushed the key combo ingame. 

It says it loaded, but that is it, nothing happends at all, the character just stand like a zombie.  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you try enter combat with anything? Also what profile did you start? Provide some info and it'll be easier to help.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey every1 been gone for awhile with IRL stuff been scanning the pages any1 working on a rogue profile for beta? looks like blindeds been mia for 3 weeks. 
> 
> @buba little problem with holy pally profile have dont Temple of the jade few times and works fine all the way up to Sha of Doubt then it just stops healing and attacking


honestly, im surprised it made it that far  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i'm still trying to get most of the buffs and everything working on my side... I'll look more into that specific issue at a later date, since i've been told my main will be a warlock, me and Crystal_Tech have really been focusing on getting a gameplan for that going

----------


## blacknightlll

> honestly, im surprised it made it that far 
> 
> i'm still trying to get most of the buffs and everything working on my side... I'll look more into that specific issue at a later date, since i've been told my main will be a warlock, me and Crystal_Tech have really been focusing on getting a gameplan for that going


yea it worked really well up to that point... the group i joined was having a prob with the 2nd boss cuz healers couldnt keep up. healed through it no prob never dropped below 90% mana. 

ok well ill keep looking for your svn update and help test. might have to start working on rogue here soon if i dont see blinded int he next few days

----------


## Kinkeh

> honestly, im surprised it made it that far 
> 
> i'm still trying to get most of the buffs and everything working on my side... I'll look more into that specific issue at a later date, since i've been told my main will be a warlock, me and Crystal_Tech have really been focusing on getting a gameplan for that going


Good news, can't wait to see what you two put together  :Smile: .

----------


## Ralphiuss

> honestly, im surprised it made it that far 
> 
> i'm still trying to get most of the buffs and everything working on my side... I'll look more into that specific issue at a later date, since i've been told my main will be a warlock, me and Crystal_Tech have really been focusing on getting a gameplan for that going


@bu_ba_911 sooo since you're switching means I can be your groups holy paladin  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 sooo since you're switching means I can be your groups holy paladin


lol up to you to convince my guild  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> lol up to you to convince my guild


8/8HM EXP! I gots this!!

----------


## Crackjack

> Did you try enter combat with anything? Also what profile did you start? Provide some info and it'll be easier to help.


Let's just make it short and say that i realised i should not be up late playing games.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ralphiuss

@firepong

So I'm using honorbuddy to level a druid from 1-85...Notice right now at the lower level that since we don't have cat form it's using Wrath till level 8 I would assume. When using Wrath it wont face the mob. 

Did I do something wrong here?

----------


## firepong

> @firepong
> 
> So I'm using honorbuddy to level a druid from 1-85...Notice right now at the lower level that since we don't have cat form it's using Wrath till level 8 I would assume. When using Wrath it wont face the mob. 
> 
> Did I do something wrong here?


Not anything your doing, I just did a quick fix for 1-10 leveling since you dont get anything till lvl 10. But after that, the profile is a WHOLE lot better.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Not anything your doing, I just did a quick fix for 1-10 leveling since you dont get anything till lvl 10. But after that, the profile is a WHOLE lot better.


im actually lvling a baby lock atm and the combat sucks casts 2 spells then melees you know a way i can just make it do everything but combat and have pqr take care of that part?

----------


## firepong

> im actually lvling a baby lock atm and the combat sucks casts 2 spells then melees you know a way i can just make it do everything but combat and have pqr take care of that part?


Naa, I don't know jack about locks. Don't know if I will create a profile for it either. Just all depends.

----------


## lostwalker

Just a suggestion..

New Thread: MoP PQR - Rotation Bot 

This way you can post all MoP related info, questions, profiles in one thread.

----------


## Anotherfox

Would:




> if GetMinimapZoneText() == "Deathwing"
> then return true end


work to pop an ability on CD on HC Spine?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Would:
> 
> 
> 
> work to pop an ability on CD on HC Spine?


It never hurts to try it say in LFR or in another zone, I myself haven't seen someone use this before so let me know if it works :P.

----------


## Dereke08

Need some help here been using pqr for awhile and changed many rotations and added many abilitys. But im lost on why my Vitalic Profile isnt working fully, it cloaks some pallys abilities sometimes and does recup and SnD from time to time but wont cloak a fear or stuff like that.

----------


## lostwalker

> Latest offsets for MOP beta are up.


Where can I find these?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Where can I find these?


Use the updater(downloaded from PQR.zip on the OP).

----------


## lostwalker

Thanks, I just started working with MoP today. Loaded the game with the normal WoW, not the 64. Ran PQR, it picked up my toon fine, didn't try the rotation. then ported to Org, the game locked up, so I rebooted. Everytime after that when I run PQR is won't pickup my MoP toon. =(


Thanks Kinkeh, that fixed everything. =)

----------


## firepong

Update 0.1.9 Pushed for PQRotation HonorBuddy Warrior Profile. Added in Slam and a few other changes. 

Didn't know if a function was made for PQR that figured out the distance from target > Player, so I had made one myself. It was added in for charge code as it seemed to want to jam the rotation up using IsSpellInRange(). Kept reporting charge was in range and spammed the ability, in effect freezing up the rotation and not going any further.

As soon as I find a way to determine the amount of mobs around me, I will code in AE spells into tyhe rotation, but for the time being, it is going to be full single target only. Even then, in the rotations current form, 99.9% of the time, you will still be top DPS in instances (Wearing Full BoA gear of course minus the rings and trinkets).

----------


## firepong

Ok, pushed another Update for the above profile. I added in a auto-talent ability in there to auto do your talents for you if HonorBuddy Plugin Talented isn't working (my case). I have not fully tested it, so no guarantee's. But so far, looks promising.

----------


## PCharlesAA

Can someone upload Blindeds OLD (v1.2 I believe) Rogue rotation for me (Not V2). I cant find it on his mediafire. Will + rep.

----------


## Waffle

> Can someone upload Blindeds OLD (v1.2 I believe) Rogue rotation for me (Not V2). I cant find it on his mediafire. Will + rep.


Went ahead and uploaded it for you.

[Blinded]_ROGUE_Rotations.zip

----------


## PCharlesAA

> Went ahead and uploaded it for you.
> 
> [Blinded]_ROGUE_Rotations.zip


ty. + rep.

----------


## Apsalaar

> Just some heads-up guys; Shadow Priest, Balance and Fire Mage profiles are done for 85-90 content with some dynamic added to them, depending on your selected talents.
> I haven't uploaded them just yet because I'm very busy IRL, but they should be coming up before I'm leaving the 10th.
> 
> Also looking into updating UH/Frost DK's at the moment.



I know I am not alone awaiting this with great expectations :Smile:

----------


## Synnoid

Is there any working hunter pvp profiles currently available? I seem to be getting tons of errors with the older ones.

----------


## paveley

> Is there any working hunter pvp profiles currently available? I seem to be getting tons of errors with the older ones.


try Supermanns : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dnrd2oyziy49f15/1rcStjc2RM

----------


## sheuron

Done Fire Mage PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level up 85 to 90.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Kinkeh

> Done Fire Mage PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level up 85 to 90.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Sweet, nice work! I was testing out your arcane the other day, worked great.  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Hey Xelper, is they any possibility of maybe being able to add in the use of C#/C++ code as well? I know I'm probably speaking out of my ass but just wanted to check. If we could do that, we could possibly take HonorBuddy's way of finding Nearby Target's for use with Single Target/Multiple Target spell's.

----------


## tatakau

i miss an updated enhancement profile of r4g4t0kk, BEST profile i ever seen for Enh shaman.

----------


## robinmiles1

> Done Fire Mage PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level up 85 to 90.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Hey sheuron great job on the fire mage profile, was having issues with it at the start just spamming create mana gem and not using the gem in combat. but i realized you used the number for the unglyphed mana gem, if anyone is having the same issue go into the ability editor for mana gem and change 36799 to 81901 which is the glyphed one with 10 charges  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasek75

Pls. need a PVP warlock (afl) profile if anyone has one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just a heads up..... With my HPally Beta Profile I was able to heal both Mists level 85 dungeons with no problem. I'm starting to incorporate Cooldowns back in, and that should help. I also remembered to add a Range check on Judgement again, since I axed that on accident  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Warlocks Destruction has also been fleshed out a tiny bit more. I haven't been able to personally get around to any other classes yet unfortunately :-/

----------


## sheuron

> Hey sheuron great job on the fire mage profile, was having issues with it at the start just spamming create mana gem and not using the gem in combat. but i realized you used the number for the unglyphed mana gem, if anyone is having the same issue go into the ability editor for mana gem and change 36799 to 81901 which is the glyphed one with 10 charges


Thanks, the code now works with both gems

----------


## Gorthok

Anyone know of a program that will remove all duplicate entry's from an xml file?

----------


## Xelper

> Anyone know of a program that will remove all duplicate entry's from an xml file?


Duplicate entries? Rotation and ability names should not be able to be duplicated... I know there was a bug that was causing a situation where it might duplicate, but that shouldn't be happening anymore.

----------


## Gorthok

> Duplicate entries? Rotation and ability names should not be able to be duplicated... I know there was a bug that was causing a situation where it might duplicate, but that shouldn't be happening anymore.


I was thinking of making a master profile with all creators with working and tested profiles included. i.e my self Bubba, you Seuron and a few others

so i could just copy past everything int he same file and remove all duplicate entry. lazy, grin

----------


## buntcake72

Just checking in to see how the Blood DK Beta and the Hunter rotations are working out for our master profile builders? I know Blizz keeps throwing monkey wrenches in the works but I'm just getting a feel to see if we're going to be up and running on 9/25? I want to speed run through my leveling and since I'm addicted to PQR, I can't fathom pressing buttons anymore. Damn you (in no particular order) XHelper, Sher, Kick, Crystal, Gorthok, Bubba and Sandman!!!

----------


## blacknightlll

> Just a heads up..... With my HPally Beta Profile I was able to heal both Mists level 85 dungeons with no problem. I'm starting to incorporate Cooldowns back in, and that should help. I also remembered to add a Range check on Judgement again, since I axed that on accident 
> 
> Warlocks Destruction has also been fleshed out a tiny bit more. I haven't been able to personally get around to any other classes yet unfortunately :-/


Keep up the good work with the pally. Will test tonight when i get home. Started to lvl a lock on live so keep working on it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Pls. need a PVP warlock (afl) profile if anyone has one?


cokx has one, if you search through the old thread

----------


## blacknightlll

> Just checking in to see how the Blood DK Beta and the Hunter rotations are working out for our master profile builders? I know Blizz keeps throwing monkey wrenches in the works but I'm just getting a feel to see if we're going to be up and running on 9/25? I want to speed run through my leveling and since I'm addicted to PQR, I can't fathom pressing buttons anymore. Damn you (in no particular order) XHelper, Sher, Kick, Crystal, Gorthok, Bubba and Sandman!!!


I belive someone is working on a bm profile not positive. Blood dk I don't think anyone is working on. Buba would be your man but he's working on other stuff. Im still looking for rogue profile myself not a writer so Lill hesitant to pick it up myself

----------


## robinmiles1

> Just a heads up..... With my HPally Beta Profile I was able to heal both Mists level 85 dungeons with no problem. I'm starting to incorporate Cooldowns back in, and that should help. I also remembered to add a Range check on Judgement again, since I axed that on accident 
> 
> Warlocks Destruction has also been fleshed out a tiny bit more. I haven't been able to personally get around to any other classes yet unfortunately :-/


know its still in early stages but getting an error

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 08/07/12 21:48:17
Count: 189
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 9
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 9
spellID = 116858
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

appears to be related to chaos bolt, when removed from the rotation it has no issues. Any thaughts?

edit: Yeah If i burn all my embers and start the fight with 0 its fine then the second i hit 1 ember it starts to throw the error

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just a heads up..... With my HPally Beta Profile I was able to heal both Mists level 85 dungeons with no problem. I'm starting to incorporate Cooldowns back in, and that should help. I also remembered to add a Range check on Judgement again, since I axed that on accident 
> 
> Warlocks Destruction has also been fleshed out a tiny bit more. I haven't been able to personally get around to any other classes yet unfortunately :-/


The Destruction profile just casts immolate every now and then and does nothing more :3 I think it's erroring out since I keep getting the addons are causing errors and what not, don't have any addons enabled on the beta.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Thanks for the heads up everyone. During my last edit to it before switching to Pally, forgot to delete an extra ). Fixed now.

----------


## Apsalaar

> Just a heads up..... With my HPally Beta Profile I was able to heal both Mists level 85 dungeons with no problem. I'm starting to incorporate Cooldowns back in, and that should help. I also remembered to add a Range check on Judgement again, since I axed that on accident 
> 
> Warlocks Destruction has also been fleshed out a tiny bit more. I haven't been able to personally get around to any other classes yet unfortunately :-/


Any clue if we will see mentally's great beta work uploaded this week?

----------


## Fumi

Hey nice work been using for quite awhile!

are there any up to date Balance druid profiles?

----------


## Ralphiuss

I think that's about the two things missing right now...good balance profile and disc profile.

----------


## crystal_tech

new beta patch inbound hunters and pallys seem to have taken a nerf bat to the balls just a heads up for other profile writers.

----------


## mrleo

guys why it doesnt work on the pandaria beta for me? it starts, detects the char but then when i press the first button for the firts rotation (F2) doesnt say anything in chat and doesnt do anything... i downloaded the latest version and everything... anyone willing to help?  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> guys why it doesnt work on the pandaria beta for me? it starts, detects the char but then when i press the first button for the firts rotation (F2) doesnt say anything in chat and doesnt do anything... i downloaded the latest version and everything... anyone willing to help?


Make sure to un-check run in 64-bit mode and run in 32-bit? Only thing I can think of.

----------


## mrleo

dont know i just checked... is running in 32-bit but still nothing doesnt start or do anything... gets the char starts up but then when i press it does nothing...:/

----------


## Decaed

I'm looking to buy some Warlock MoP profiles in preparation for its release.

Will donate or buy through Paypal. Let me know what spec(s) you have available through PM.

Thanks!

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm looking to buy some Warlock MoP profiles in preparation for its release.
> 
> Will donate or buy through Paypal. Let me know what spec(s) you have available through PM.
> 
> Thanks!


Bu_ba and crystal_tech are working on some warlock profiles, along with Valma I believe but I haven't heard about his project lately. All great devs, so wait until they release theirs and donate to them  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Wolf37RU

I apologize in advance for my poor English (I'm Russian)
I have this program formed a problem.
It uses during battle Trinkets, it prevents me to pass Spine of Deathwing as Trinkets to use when you hit "Burning Tendons" to maximize DPS.
I use a profile for a shaman from the author Enhantsement Kezhzhin86 who took over the site PQRotation | Wix.com #! Class-profiles.
I have a huge requezt, explain preferably in the screenshots how to disable this feature in the program.
Thanks in advance sincerely yours Wolf37RU.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ace99ro

@ Xelper : wanted to try your mop ret rotation , but when i activate it , just stands there spamming seal of truth until you go oom

LE : removed seal from rotation , and it works flawless , on PTR with my 408 ilvl ret , i bursted 78k , and finished after 10 mil damagedone @ 43k , incredible work man  :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

How do I check if my current target is casting a certain spell?
I looked at the API but then my brain thought nope that shit is not for me^^

I want to cast Kidney shot when my target is casting Arcane Infused Weapon.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## Kinkeh

> How do I check if my current target is casting a certain spell?
> I looked at the API but then my brain thought nope that shit is not for me^^
> 
> I want to cast Kidney shot when my target is casting Arcane Infused Weapon.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


This should work.

Spell ID: 408



```
local Arcane,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if Arcane == ("Arcane Infused Weapon") then
   return true
end
```

----------


## Weischbier

> This should work.
> 
> Spell ID: 408
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Arcane,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("target")
> 
> ...


Thanks but it's not working. 

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## Mirabis

> Looking forward to a feral-pvp profile. Would be nice if it was like Gabbz Kittybear profile but resumes pvp-rotation at shapeshift. I actually use kittybear in BG's and it does pretty good!


That's a great idea.. current Feral PvP Switches back to Kitty if Hp >30%

----------


## mrleo

hey guys i need help... pqr doesnt work for me on the beta... it starts detects the character but then i press F2 and it does nothing. no message in chat no spells nothing... anyone can help?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks but it's not working. 
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


--checks to see if your in combat with a target and have 1 or more combo points
---then it checks to see if your target is casting the spell you want before casting kidney shot
----uses english string for checks so it will only work in english client
----*UPDATE:* Changed it to work on any client


```
local spell = GetSpellInfo("109887")

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and UnitExists("target") then
     if UnitCastingInfo("target") == spell and GetComboPoints("player", "target") > 1 then
          return true
     end
end
```

----------


## supermann

> hey guys i need help... pqr doesnt work for me on the beta... it starts detects the character but then i press F2 and it does nothing. no message in chat no spells nothing... anyone can help?


1. Start PQR as Administrator
2. Don`t use PQR with WoW 64bit.
3. ...
4. on start press "Download the latest offsets"
5. ... profit ?

greetz,
up,up and away

----------


## sheuron

Preliminar Warrior Protection PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level 85 to 90. Still some missing spells, you should manually use Shield Block/Barrier. Press RIGHT Control to switch Single target / aoe.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Included a warning on the data file to check if object manager is not working.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear! Think I already +rep'd you for the HB-compatible profiles but I'll go and spread some to give again, might make my warrior tank in MoP then.

----------


## passionford

Hey guys. Just a quick question as I have come back to wow I wanted to use the interrupt option of PQR but even tho it is enabled it is not interrupting anything and trying to look in it says make sure interrupt all is ticked, I can't seem to find it so could anyone tell me where? 

Ok never mind it is in the actual PQR settings not the actual profile,
Silly me  :Smile:

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Preliminar Warrior Protection PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level 85 to 90. Still some missing spells, you should manually use Shield Block/Barrier. Press RIGHT Control to switch Single target / aoe.
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Included a warning on the data file to check if object manager is not working.


Thanks for working on warriors Sheuron, looking forward to seeing your warrior DPS profiles! I'll +rep you again soon as it lets me!

----------


## Wolf37RU

> I apologize in advance for my poor English (I'm Russian)
> I have this program formed a problem.
> It uses during battle Trinkets, it prevents me to pass Spine of Deathwing as Trinkets to use when you hit "Burning Tendons" to maximize DPS.
> I use a profile for a shaman from the author Enhantsement Kezhzhin86 who took over the site PQRotation | Wix.com #! Class-profiles.
> I have a huge requezt, explain preferably in the screenshots how to disable this feature in the program.
> Thanks in advance sincerely yours Wolf37RU.


Sorry I had to pick up his post.
Suggest a solution to my problem specifically for http://www.wowhead.com/item=77197 please.

----------


## lostwalker

Do you guys mind if I cut and paste all the new MoP Beta profiles and post them in the profiles section? This way everyone can go to one spot to find MoP profiles.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ting-area.html (MoP PQRotations Testing Area)

Here is an example of what I would do...

Sheuron's Protection Warrior Profile for Beta

Preliminar Warrior Protection PvE rotation for Mist of Pandaria, designed to level 85 to 90. Still some missing spells, you should manually use Shield Block/Barrier. Press RIGHT Control to switch Single target / aoe.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


If you guys think this is a bad idea, then i won't do it, it's just something that i thought might be helpful.

----------


## Weischbier

> --checks to see if your in combat with a target and have 1 or more combo points
> ---then it checks to see if your target is casting the spell you want before casting kidney shot
> ----uses english string for checks so it will only work in english client
> ----*UPDATE:* Changed it to work on any client
> 
> 
> ```
> local spell = GetSpellInfo("109887")
> 
> ...


Thank you very much but I cannot test it anymore as I did it manually :P
So someone else need to test it out!

+rep anyway!

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## SHJordan

I'm getting this error:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But i already got .net framework 4 installed... what else could it be?

----------


## firepong

> I'm getting this error:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> But i already got .net framework 4 installed... what else could it be?


Don't know why I'm replying to this, but QUITE OBVIOUSLY, you do not have .Net Framework 4.0 installed, which is needed to run PQRotation. And if you do have it installed, the PATH settings in system is not set right C.c

----------


## buntcake72

Been hearing rumors that the new talent pools are going to go live in about three weeks people, hopefully that'll help the profile makers even more...I know I can't wait for the new hunter and blood/frost dk stuff so we can hit MoP in full force or I'm going to wait a month after launch to see what the master coders at PQR Headquarters have cooked up! Best of luck guys!

----------


## b0xm4n

Guessing this needs an upated for the new beta patch thats just hit? Getting Edit Mode etc etc still working on live ok

----------


## Kinkeh

> Guessing this needs an upated for the new beta patch thats just hit? Getting Edit Mode etc etc still working on live ok


Yea every new beta patch or live patch requires Xelper to manually update and release new offsets, he's pretty quick at it should only be a day or so.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

Trying to make my Brewmaster rotation only use Blackout Kick when Shuffle isn't up so that it uses BoF during AoE but when I have it check for if the buff is up or not, then the rotation stops working. Could someone possibly give me a sample code for checking for a buff before casting an ability?

Been using 



```
if UnitPower ("player",12) >= 2
and PQR_UnitBuffID ("player", 115307) = nil 
then return true
end
```

but it doesn't like that and I'm still new to writing rotations so I'm too dumb to figure out why ^^;;

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Trying to make my Brewmaster rotation only use Blackout Kick when Shuffle isn't up so that it uses BoF during AoE but when I have it check for if the buff is up or not, then the rotation stops working. Could someone possibly give me a sample code for checking for a buff before casting an ability?
> 
> Been using 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitPower ("player",12) >= 2
> and PQR_UnitBuffID ("player", 115307) = nil 
> ...




```
if UnitPower("player",12) >= 2
and PQR_UnitBuffID("player",115307) == nil 
then return true
end
```

----------


## kuukuu

Ah I missed an equals....knew it was a dumb little thing I was missing. Thanks, I'll test it as soon as we have offsets again for the new patch.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ah I missed an equals....knew it was a dumb little thing I was missing. Thanks, I'll test it as soon as we have offsets again for the new patch.


happens to the lot of us. always helps to have a second pair of eyes now and then.

----------


## kclux

I have a problem with a piece of code to return flags in BG's. The original code was without a range check, resulting in some weird behavior once you started to get into 40 yards or so range of any flag. I am trying to add a melee range check but I am failing. This is what I have now:



```
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }

for _,v in ipairs(flag) do 
	if CheckInteractDistance (v, 3) then 
		InteractUnit(v) 
	end
end
```

Tried several thing but I cannot make it work. Right now like this, it is doing nothing  :Smile:  I hope someone can tell me what I am ****ing up here.

----------


## Fumi

Hi guys, i would like to "try" to code a profile to MOP Balance Druids, i dont know anything about coding in PQR (only seen what you guys post) if anyone wanna teach me/help me out please PM me  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

> I have a problem with a piece of code to return flags in BG's. The original code was without a range check, resulting in some weird behavior once you started to get into 40 yards or so range of any flag. I am trying to add a melee range check but I am failing. This is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
> 
> for _,v in ipairs(flag) do 
> 	if CheckInteractDistance (v, 3) then 
> ...


CheckInteractDistance only works with players, monsters and npcs

----------


## kclux

> CheckInteractDistance only works with players, monsters and npcs


Ah ok thanks, to bad but that explains it. Guess no way then to use it since being drawn to the flag when there are still walls between you and it doesnt really work lol.

----------


## sheuron

You can save a variable GetTime() when you target a player with flag buff.

If you miss that target you can spam InteractUnit for next 10 seconds.

----------


## kclux

> You can save a variable GetTime() when you target a player with flag buff.
> 
> If you miss that target you can spam InteractUnit for next 10 seconds.


The problem is that for example when you get close to the enemy flagroom, you will get drawn to the flag like a magnet and you get stuck at a wall or so not being able to do anything until you deactivate PQR. That is why I was trying to check if I am close to the flag.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I have a problem with a piece of code to return flags in BG's. The original code was without a range check, resulting in some weird behavior once you started to get into 40 yards or so range of any flag. I am trying to add a melee range check but I am failing. This is what I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
> 
> for _,v in ipairs(flag) do 
> 	if CheckInteractDistance (v, 3) then 
> ...


I use an ability that spams it in an interrupt profile. I have never had a problem or report from blizzard for around 3 months so far. You can detect flag position, but you will also need to check the combat log to check who has the flag on the enemy team and if you are in range of that person, etc...



```
if UnitInBattleground("player") then
	InteractUnit("Horde Flag")
	if not UnitBuff("player","Alliance Flag") then
		InteractUnit("Alliance Flag")
	end
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> The problem is that for example when you get close to the enemy flagroom, you will get drawn to the flag like a magnet and you get stuck at a wall or so not being able to do anything until you deactivate PQR. That is why I was trying to check if I am close to the flag.


Try disabling click to move.

----------


## parabol1352

could anyone direct me to the best fire mage pqr profile please? ive tried looking through the thread but i cant see anything posted :/

would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.

----------


## firepong

> could anyone direct me to the best fire mage pqr profile please? ive tried looking through the thread but i cant see anything posted :/
> 
> would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


Look on the first page. It's all I will say on the matter. You obviously didn't look close enough.

----------


## lostwalker

Crystal_Tech's old Warlock AoE Profile.

Does anyone still have this older file, was back before 2012, it was a stand alone Demo AoE profile. I had it but lost it when my computer crashed. =(

----------


## Xelper

Will have the beta offsets out tomorrow sometime... I have them mostly done, but servers aren't up so I can't test out the object manager offsets.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_Tech's old Warlock AoE Profile.
> 
> Does anyone still have this older file, was back before 2012, it was a stand alone Demo AoE profile. I had it but lost it when my computer crashed. =(


man thats old lol i've pm'd ya about it. if anyone is wondering where to get it grab the pqr for 3.3.5 in the first post lots of old stuff there.

----------


## kickmydog

> Look on the first page. It's all I will say on the matter. You obviously didn't look close enough.


Me thinks Firepong is getting irritated by lazy people.

----------


## dklcfr

[sarcasm]Hey can anyone tell me where i can download pqr, i've searched the entire thread and cant find anything[/sarcasm]

----------


## frII

> I use an ability that spams it in an interrupt profile. I have never had a problem or report from blizzard for around 3 months so far. You can detect flag position, but you will also need to check the combat log to check who has the flag on the enemy team and if you are in range of that person, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitInBattleground("player") then
> 	InteractUnit("Horde Flag")
> 	if not UnitBuff("player","Alliance Flag") then
> 		InteractUnit("Alliance Flag")
> ...


Greate idea about flag grabbing.
Could u share how to do it after it's gonna be done?
I mean what file should I create and where put it.

----------


## passionford

Guys I have tried the search function but came up short, Is there anyway we can use PQR in a multibox scenario? As I am thinking of recruiting myself twice so I can grant levels to my monk on release day? Has anyone tried it or got it working?

----------


## Techz

I got a healing paladin im leveling whats the best profile to use with it if any?

I have been trying one but not sure if it works unless your 85?

----------


## kclux

> Try disabling click to move.


Rofl, now I feel stupid. Thanks for pointing out the obvious to me  :Smile:  Problem solved.

----------


## Fumi

i dont understand how you guys can make PQR work on beta i tried for over a week now, what do i have to do?  :Frown:

----------


## lestat123

hello all anyone know a good pve fire mage profile? 

Tnx in advance!

----------


## Fumi

> hello all anyone know a good pve fire mage profile? 
> 
> Tnx in advance!


http://goo.gl/rseZ0 <- it was on page 1.....

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i dont understand how you guys can make PQR work on beta i tried for over a week now, what do i have to do?


Update to the latest offsets with the updater, and make sure you use updated profiles that work on the beta.

----------


## Xelper

MOP offsets are not currently updated. Blizzard is pushing a new build today/tomorrow, I will update it for that build.

----------


## Dimonoff

Why it not work?




> local TigerPower = select(7,UnitBuffID("player,125359"))
> 
> if TigerPower < 3 then
> return true
> elseif TigerPower - GetTime() < 4 and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 1 or UnitBuffID("player", 118864) then
> return true
> end


I want if my Tiger Power stack`s < 3 or time of this buff is less then 4sec bot use ability/

----------


## yourson

> MOP offsets are not currently updated. Blizzard is pushing a new build today/tomorrow, I will update it for that build.


They already pushed it and its on live. They pushed 2 builds in 2 days.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Why it not work?
> 
> 
> 
> I want if my Tiger Power stack`s < 3 or time of this buff is less then 4sec bot use ability/




```
local name,_,_,count,_,_,expires = UnitBuffID("player",125359)
if name then
	if count<3
	or UnitBuffID("player",118864) --Combo Breaker: Tiger Palm
	or expires-GetTime()<4 then
		return true
	end
else
	return true
end
```

Not tested.

----------


## Omaha303

> Guys I have tried the search function but came up short, Is there anyway we can use PQR in a multibox scenario? As I am thinking of recruiting myself twice so I can grant levels to my monk on release day? Has anyone tried it or got it working?


The way I do it, suggested by iliekcoffee (who dualbox) is to have as many PQR instances as toons you are using. The most I've done is multibox three toons, and works perfectly.

----------


## frII

*sheuron*
How can I do the same file and what should I do with it?I mena where to put and etc.

----------


## Dominium

@Passionford

Just start up as many PQRs as you need. If you have a healer character remember not to target your characters on him cause he will end up healing only the target  :Wink:

----------


## maleth

You can't grant levels to a Monk or a Pandaren on release. Blizzard statement was published on mmo-champion the other day. Sorry.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> You can't grant levels to a Monk or a Pandaren on release. Blizzard statement was published on mmo-champion the other day. Sorry.


As far as I know you won't be able to use a Scroll of Resurrection to jump them straight to 80 but Recruit-a-Friend will still work.

----------


## Xelper

Mists of Pandaria beta offsets are now up. You must run PQRUpdater.exe to update to the latest version of PQR or the PQR UnitInfo (Behind target, etc) functions will not work.

You should be on PQR v2.1.7.

----------


## yourson

> Mists of Pandaria beta offsets are now up. You must run PQRUpdater.exe to update to the latest version of PQR or the PQR UnitInfo (Behind target, etc) functions will not work.
> 
> You should be on PQR v2.1.7.


Thanks for update.

----------


## sheuron

> *sheuron*
> how can i do the same file and what should i do with it?i mena where to put and etc.


data -> data
profiles -> profiles

----------


## buntcake72

FYI current speculation is the pre-release patch is hitting in about two weeks so at least that gives the profile developers time to rework the profiles on the live servers. Good luck everyone! Especially to my hunter/DK writers!

----------


## apkada

> local levelCheck = UnitLevel("target")
> 
> if levelCheck == -1 then
> --boss level is -1... do not cast this on a boss.
> return false
> end
> 
> if UnitName("target") ~= nil then
> bHoF = UnitBuffID("target", 1044) --Hand of Freedom
> ...


Hello help please: I add this script to Concussive Shot (id 5116) can be used for the nearest to my goal of 5-40 meters, taking into account the distance is not well done it is not in focus and not in the target when clicking leftcontrol (eg / console targetNearestDistance ?? range??
/ targetenemy
/ cast Concussive Shot
/ targetlasttarget), if it does not happen then a mouseover for earlier Thank you!

----------


## apkada

oh yeah I almost forgot + to that more can be done Wing Clip if distance is 5 meters + more checks that you're not standing behind

----------


## garoboldy

This REALLY needs a central Repo for profiles. accessible from the program directly. Would make this much smoother when dealing with multiple profiles and updates to them.

The wiki is a waste currently as its not updated properly, and having an svn for each developer is too much trouble to keep up with especially with new profiles being created.

This could just be my issue and needing to have everything I do neatly organized lol.

----------


## sheuron

Updated WARRIOR PROTECTION profile for mist of pandaria, download at first post on this thread.

Also done a function that allow to use keys as switches


```
function ModSwitch(key,var,op1,op2)
  if key and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and ( not _G[var.."k"] or GetTime() - _G[var.."k"] > 0.3 ) then
    _G[var.."k"] = GetTime()
    if _G[var] then _G[var] = false print(op1) else _G[var] = true print(op2) end
  end
end
```

Example: (this switch can be used inside some AOE spells to use only when variable is set)
ModSwitch(IsRightControlKeyDown(),"canAOE","Single target","Area of Effect") 
if canAOE then return true end 

Example: (this switch can be use on specific spell you want to disable)
ModSwitch(IsRightShiftKeyDown(),"dontUseThis","Use this spell","Dont use this spell") 
if not dontUseThis then return true end

----------


## passionford

> @Passionford
> 
> Just start up as many PQRs as you need. If you have a healer character remember not to target your characters on him cause he will end up healing only the target





> The way I do it, suggested by iliekcoffee (who dualbox) is to have as many PQR instances as toons you are using. The most I've done is multibox three toons, and works perfectly.


Thank you both, I didn't think of just starting another PQR :P

----------


## sheuron

Monk leveling profile 1-10
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheuron is keeping busy, I like! Give the man some +rep!

----------


## firepong

HonorBuddy + PQRotation Warrior Leveling Profile updated to 0.2.2. Minor fix for charge problem as well as maybe a few more errors. Still haven't ironed out the error from my UnitFlying Code as of yet. It still works, but still shits out a error nil when both target and player math == 0.

P.S. The charge problem was when it was still trying to charge after the CD fell off. When you charge, it charges to right at the edge of melee range, which is usually somewhere around 5 yards. If your anywhere within that range, it still wanted to use charge, which was freezing the rotation with Unit To Close error. This is mainly what was fixed.

----------


## buntcake72

> This REALLY needs a central Repo for profiles. accessible from the program directly. Would make this much smoother when dealing with multiple profiles and updates to them.
> 
> The wiki is a waste currently as its not updated properly, and having an svn for each developer is too much trouble to keep up with especially with new profiles being created.
> 
> This could just be my issue and needing to have everything I do neatly organized lol.


Completely agree, the search function on this site isn't very good and when people ask for profiles who have tried to find them get blasted it helps no one.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Why it not work?
> 
> 
> 
> I want if my Tiger Power stack`s < 3 or time of this buff is less then 4sec bot use ability/


your quotes are wrong

----------


## imdasandman

> FYI current speculation is the pre-release patch is hitting in about two weeks so at least that gives the profile developers time to rework the profiles on the live servers. Good luck everyone! Especially to my hunter/DK writers!


If you are gonna play frost my beta build should work fine. It does not have my dark sim coded in for hagara as well i can't test that on beta. I will however run a ds lfr once pre patch comes out to test it than toss it back into the rotation 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## buntcake72

> If you are gonna play frost my beta build should work fine. It does not have my dark sim coded in for hagara as well i can't test that on beta. I will however run a ds lfr once pre patch comes out to test it than toss it back into the rotation 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Sure will Sandman, and I'll message you to see how it does...any chance you can work on your blood stuff too? Appreciate all that you and the rest of the coders are doing for sure!

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey Crystal, long time fan of your warlock profiles. Most recently your demo rotation blew me away! Anyway with that out of the way, I have never wrote a profile before (for personal use). I was wondering, would it be ok with you if I hack and slash some bits of your 4.3 affliction warlock code to TRY lol and build myself an MoP affliction profile? The thing is probably going to end up like Frankenstein's monster with minimal functionality (if any heh). Just thought I would ask you first before disfiguring your profile xD

----------


## imdasandman

> Sure will Sandman, and I'll message you to see how it does...any chance you can work on your blood stuff too? Appreciate all that you and the rest of the coders are doing for sure!


I do not play blood sorry man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## frII

> data -> data
> profiles -> profiles


Sheuron you sir,are obviously a genius.
But I mean the CODE of the action picking up the flag and this code should be.

----------


## yourson

I would like to *buy* a decent and well maintained *DPS warrior* profile (looks like that would be smf fury in mop), somthing like Boss profiles used to be in Cata. Can offer one time payment, or even better to *pay monthly* fee to coder.

I am aslo sure there are many other warriors that are looking for similar thing.

----------


## blacknightlll

People here don't sell there profiles. They make then because they enjoy doing it and wish to share with other people. If your looking for a war profile for mop just be keep an eye on the forum there are many profile writers here and I'm sure one will pick it up as they finish what they are working hard on. Or boss might come back. Last thing majority want to happen is profiles only being available to people who "pay". All writers take donations please encourage them that way.

----------


## yourson

> People here don't sell there profiles. They make then because they enjoy doing it and wish to share with other people. If your looking for a war profile for mop just be keep an eye on the forum there are many profile writers here and I'm sure one will pick it up as they finish what they are working hard on. Or boss might come back. Last thing majority want to happen is profiles only being available to people who "pay". All writers take donations please encourage them that way.


Already donated 5 times to profile makers which profiles I use mate and I am fully aware how do open source projects like this work like. I am offering payment to those who are more into closed version of releasing their products. 

At the moment there is no "full-time" warrior profile maker that I am aware. There are only 2 dps profiles, both arms (fury is superior) with one not being updated since initial release couple months ago... To make it short... not really bright situation and I wanted to offer kind of direct stimulation to potential developers. Like to pay their subscription with monthly profile fee sponsored by me.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats up to the guys developing profiles, alot of devs already made it possible giving donations. Allthough I hope Bossqwerty comes back, I'd donate to anyone making a MoP-profile similar to his from Live.

----------


## sheuron

Warrior Fury PvE Mist of pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## yourson

> Warrior Fury PvE Mist of pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Weird, looks like I missed that one. I was thinking that you posted only prot.

Thanks mate, gonna test it.

----------


## sheuron

you didnt miss, completed the profile 5 minutes ago.

----------


## yourson

> you didnt miss, completed the profile 5 minutes ago.


Do you maybe have some test results to compare with? Dunno if something is wrong with what I am doing but getting only 16.7k on dummy with 448 gear.

----------


## sheuron

> Do you maybe have some test results to compare with? Dunno if something is wrong with what I am doing but getting only 16.7k on dummy with 448 gear.


Compare with yourself not using bot. Profile is doing standard rotation, you ll need to manually use Recknessless, Trinkets and Gloves.

Remember level up on this game means lose dps till all your gear is upgraded. This is my result:
level 85, ilvl 393, 26k average 10 minutes

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey Crystal, long time fan of your warlock profiles. Most recently your demo rotation blew me away! Anyway with that out of the way, I have never wrote a profile before (for personal use). I was wondering, would it be ok with you if I hack and slash some bits of your 4.3 affliction warlock code to TRY lol and build myself an MoP affliction profile? The thing is probably going to end up like Frankenstein's monster with minimal functionality (if any heh). Just thought I would ask you first before disfiguring your profile xD


yea you can! just note a lot of the changes done in mists wont work with the 4.3 code. I'm just going to say soon I'll have a pre mist profiles relesased when 5.0.4 hits live (the lvl 85 changes).

I'm giving donators first grabs at this before i release here.

----------


## blacknightlll

Just So you know yourson wasn't ment to single you out but be just in general. Been seeing a more posts with the words "pay" "x profile". And wanted to put up a nice post up with an explanation. A lot of us do enjoy the profiles the writers make and more then happy to donate to them. Just don't want to see profiles for sale

----------


## Razzaxius

> Monk leveling profile 1-10
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Sheuron are you or anyone else planning on making a lvl 90 PQR rotation for monks?

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron are you or anyone else planning on making a lvl 90 PQR rotation for monks?


Dont think im going level up a monk soon, If anyone wonder how long it takes to write a rotation is something like this:

1. Write up basic working rotation with core abilities (10 minutes)
2. Add all class spells an test into dungeons (2-3 hours)
3. Fine tune rotation and test on raid enviroment (3-4 weeks)

Doing a perfect rotation takes like 1 month playing the char. Working on beta is a waste of time, because all work in progress usually go to trash with patch changes.

----------


## blacknightlll

With their plan with the raiding set up looking like longer for the getting it ready for raids

----------


## Razzaxius

> Dont think im going level up a monk soon, If anyone wonder how long it takes to write a rotation is something like this:
> 
> 1. Write up basic working rotation with core abilities (10 minutes)
> 2. Add all class spells an test into dungeons (2-3 hours)
> 3. Fine tune rotation and test on raid enviroment (3-4 weeks)
> 
> Doing a perfect rotation takes like 1 month playing the char. Working on beta is a waste of time, because all work in progress usually go to trash with patch changes.


Okay mate, just wanted to check  :Smile: 
Keep up the awesome work, love your profiles!

----------


## Dominium

Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P

----------


## sheuron

Priest Holy PvE Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## sheuron

> Okay mate, just wanted to check 
> Keep up the awesome work, love your profiles!


Which spec you need? Actually im bored

----------


## robinmiles1

> yea you can! just note a lot of the changes done in mists wont work with the 4.3 code. I'm just going to say soon I'll have a pre mist profiles relesased when 5.0.4 hits live (the lvl 85 changes).
> 
> I'm giving donators first grabs at this before i release here.


Thanks alot mate, ive been having a play around with what I can do with it for the last few hours and I seem to have some sort of working profile hahaha, not too sure how it will work in live combat situation, have only really tested on the dummies so not too sure if the code will work for DS or what will happen when the boss drops sub 25%. Should really take it to the dummies in Icecrown to see what happens. 
Btw I Could Pm you a WiP copy if you like to see what i have mangled together!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taran32

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


There are definitely people interested in that. Along with myself, I know a number of people who really loved what Cokx did with his. Assuming he's not already making one of his onw, I think it'd be an awesome idea to maybe collaborate with him and see what you guys can come up with.

----------


## fredrik1984

Sheuron, are you planning on updating the combat rogue profile for patch 5.0/MoP?  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

Sheuron

How in the heck are u STILL not a Contributor status. wtf

----------


## bu_ba_911

Beta Blood DK is up and running for the most part...... In terms of what it already has in Cata. 

I haven't coded in any Specialization Talents or even looked at CD's, but I was questing like a boss.

I will have it uploaded after I raid tonight or at the latest, after work tomorrow.




> Sheuron
> 
> How in the heck are u STILL not a Contributor status. wtf


He either manually turned it off, or he did something to have it revoked according to Kuros when i asked him about that months ago. He wouldnt divulge secrets lol

----------


## 808

> yea you can! just note a lot of the changes done in mists wont work with the 4.3 code. I'm just going to say soon I'll have a pre mist profiles relesased when 5.0.4 hits live (the lvl 85 changes).
> 
> I'm giving donators first grabs at this before i release here.


I'm curious, how does one go about donating? I notice some contributors have an option to recive donatations via paypal, while at the same time I see a button to donate to ownedcore as a whole (a button that says "Donate for Elite Access & More!...". I'm going to guess donation via paypal is prefered but in your case (crystal_tech) what would one do to donate? I would like to start donating to the contributors of pqr.


thanks,
808

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron
> 
> How in the heck are u STILL not a Contributor status. wtf


Dunno, usually not paying attention to forums ranks

----------


## Edsaxe

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


This I am interested in.

----------


## blacknightlll

If anyone is interested Im working on a Assassination rogue profile. Not a profile maker so its mostly from what i can figure out from others/hacked together/ and what i can make up . Standard rotation. and Dispatch at 35% and on buff proc.and FoK with CT. If anyone is interested let me know. Few more things I need to test before its ready

----------


## xLegendx

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


I for sure am, and any other class you might make for yourself ;D
lol

----------


## Razzaxius

> Which spec you need? Actually im bored


Well im mainly rerolling Windwalker Monk when MoP goes Live. I really love it on the beta so far.
So a Windwalker PQR profile would be incredibly awesome haha!

Im also ofcourse willing to test it out on the beta.

----------


## MEGADRON

Whether it is possible to make so that autokick forced down randomly, from 
0.01 to 1sec?
Whether there is at Interrupt Bot a black list?
What to add in a script that didn't force down when Aura Mastery and it similar auras is active?
Thanks for the help!

----------


## paveley

Sheuron should have president status tbh. Realy appreciate all the profile programmers effort to make other ppls life easier =).

----------


## Dimonoff

This is my Windwalker Nova modification.
On raid target dummy ~50k in PvP gear, in raids ~80k+ in singl target

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu2e8412at...Monk%20DPS.rar

----------


## buntcake72

> Beta Blood DK is up and running for the most part...... In terms of what it already has in Cata. 
> 
> I haven't coded in any Specialization Talents or even looked at CD's, but I was questing like a boss.
> 
> I will have it uploaded after I raid tonight or at the latest, after work tomorrow.


Bless you Bubba, I'll do some research and post you some links so you can get an idea of which one's to focus on. I'll try to help as much as I can.

----------


## sheuron

Monk Windwalker PvE
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
22k dps on dummy using premade 85 monk, none gems or enchants.

Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.

----------


## Razzaxius

> Monk Windwalker PvE
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 22k dps on dummy using premade 85 monk, none gems or enchants.
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
> Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.





> This is my Windwalker Nova modification.
> On raid target dummy ~50k in PvP gear, in raids ~80k+ in singl target
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyppbkoea0...Monk%20DPS.rar


Awesome, gonna check both out!

----------


## leetspeaker

> Monk Windwalker PvE
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 22k dps on dummy using premade 85 monk, none gems or enchants.
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
> Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.


Isn't working for me, for some unknown reason

----------


## leetspeaker

> This is my Windwalker Nova modification.
> On raid target dummy ~50k in PvP gear, in raids ~80k+ in singl target
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyppbkoea0...Monk%20DPS.rar


this too, wtf lol

----------


## Razzaxius

> Awesome, gonna check both out!


Sheuron, your profile works amazingly. Very awesome work there!
However, i have one little request if i may, could you add a button aswell for Touch of Karma? Dimonoff included this in his profile aswell, wich can be very usefull for survival.

Dimonoff, i dont know why, but your profile doesnt seem to work for me?

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, your profile works amazingly. Very awesome work there!
> However, i have one little request if i may, could you add a button aswell for Touch of Karma? Dimonoff included this in his profile aswell, wich can be very usefull for survival.
> 
> Dimonoff, i dont know why, but your profile doesnt seem to work for me?


Best way to use spells out of rotation is bind toa key. Example, if you bind Touch of Karma to ALT+Q, you will be able to use it on rotation because ALT key pause the rotation.

----------


## Razzaxius

> Best way to use spells out of rotation is bind toa key. Example, if you bind Touch of Karma to ALT+Q, you will be able to use it on rotation because ALT key pause the rotation.


Okay thanks!

----------


## leetspeaker

> Isn't working for me, for some unknown reason


Something with >Offensive spells

----------


## sheuron

> Something with >Offensive spells


I noticed some times object manager was not working after loading PQR first time. You can try write in chat /console reloadui

----------


## Dimonoff

> Sheuron, your profile works amazingly. Very awesome work there!
> However, i have one little request if i may, could you add a button aswell for Touch of Karma? Dimonoff included this in his profile aswell, wich can be very usefull for survival.
> 
> Dimonoff, i dont know why, but your profile doesnt seem to work for me?


Fixed. Try this.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu2e8412at...Monk%20DPS.rar

----------


## sheuron

Anyone knows how to create links inside signature on this forum? Saw some users having links but my signature edit page say BB links are disabled.

----------


## kickmydog

> Dunno, usually not paying attention to forums ranks


I was astonished to see this myself. You have considerably more reputation than I do and yet no contributor. I would admonish any moderator who reads this post to rectify this.

----------


## sheuron

Hunter Beast Mastery Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

I need some feedback about this rotation. All spells are included on the rotation, but tested only on premade hunter character. You can choose any talents and glyphs, rotation will handle all.

LEFT SHIFT to AoE
LEFT ALT pause rotation

----------


## leetspeaker

> I noticed some times object manager was not working after loading PQR first time. You can try write in chat /console reloadui


I tried a lot of times to do /rl, just no effect.

----------


## Synnoid

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


Yes, would be willing to donate for a solid retri pvp profile.

----------


## maleth

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


Absolutely! If you can get it as good as Cokx's if not, better!  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

Interesting to see where DPS is might be at. 

Simulationcraft Results

Thank god fury for warriors is back on top. So tired of arms...lol

----------


## fredrik1984

> Interesting to see where DPS is might be at. 
> 
> Simulationcraft Results
> 
> Thank god fury for warriors is back on top. So tired of arms...lol


Ralphius, a commenter in method said yesterday to not trust anything really from simulationcraft at this time because things are changing on a day to day basis and alot of the numbers on simcraft is just wrong still. I don't know his name but until release or so, I don't trust and dps/hps numbers people put out because things are changing often.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Ralphius, a commenter in method said yesterday to not trust anything really from simulationcraft at this time because things are changing on a day to day basis and alot of the numbers on simcraft is just wrong still. I don't know his name but until release or so, I don't trust and dps/hps numbers people put out because things are changing often.


As I said an interesting to see. And where DPS *might* be at.

----------


## buntcake72

5.0 is hitting on August 28th to all the profile writers out there, great that you get a month to play around and work your magic

*Instance Lockout Extensions and 5.0.4 - Forums - World of Warcraft*

----------


## blacknightlll

Gives me a month to farm gold/points/stuff

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

As mentioned already, with the ever-evolving changes, I don't hold simcraft results to heavily but I am excited to see fury back above arms, I missed it greatly. I just hope/pray that we warriors get a profile for fury that is as close to being as exceptional as BossQ's was since I'm pretty sure he's not returning for MoP.

----------


## blacknightlll

And I'm praying for rogues Blinded's been Mia for 3 weeks. Wanna see that big gap on recount between me and #2

----------


## Edsaxe

> Absolutely! If you can get it as good as Cokx's if not, better!


He's already improved the cokx profile with a kill function and more

----------


## frII

Dear bu_ba,
Any news about Warrior PVP for 5.0.4? :Embarrassment:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dear bu_ba,
> Any news about Warrior PVP for 5.0.4?


No new news yet

----------


## snippetsr

PQRotation not working today for MOP beta update. 
just wondering if there is something i can do on my end. or just wait for PQrotation update.
was working yesterday.
working fine on Cata still.

i havnt had time to browse forums yet soz.

----------


## yourson

> PQRotation not working today for MOP beta update. 
> just wondering if there is something i can do on my end. or just wait for PQrotation update.
> was working yesterday.
> working fine on Cata still.
> 
> i havnt had time to browse forums yet soz.


Nothing on your side. New offsets are needed.

----------


## snippetsr

thanks for reply.

so just wait for new offsets to come out i guess yeah?

----------


## yourson

> thanks for reply.
> 
> so just wait for new offsets to come out i guess yeah?


Yup, that's right.

----------


## snippetsr

cheers mate

----------


## xLegendx

> He's already improved the cokx profile with a kill function and more


There is also a Warlock one that could use improving that cokx made  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bgreen12

Sorry if this has been already answered or if its a noob question. I'm sure its both. But after the new offset is added into pqr will the rotations pretty much be written in the same syntax? Like if I have lets say a warrior rotation and I want to update it for the new mop rotation will it be a few quick edits?

----------


## Xelper

Latest MOP beta offsets are up. 

If you like the fast updates make sure you +rep.  :Smile:

----------


## taker

Very nice, thx !

----------


## blacknightlll

Soon as I get home tonight I will

----------


## kartoniasty

Hello i have strange issue, live server, Recently pqr loads detects characters, send info into chat"PQR loaded" but rotation doesnt work. Just nothing happens. I worked a week ago maybe. There wasnt any patch that i am aware.
Best regards.
PS. I run WoW.exe 32bit as administator and pqr.exe as admin too.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Latest MOP beta offsets are up. 
> 
> If you like the fast updates make sure you +rep.


As always Xelper, thank you for the speeder updates!

----------


## Dominium

> There is also a Warlock one that could use improving that cokx made


Sorry mate, I've never really played a lock in PvP so someone else would have to do that.  :Wink:

----------


## sheuron

Death Knight Unholy Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Tap RIGHT SHIFT to disable/enable Death and Decay

----------


## Myra

> Is anyone actually interested in a MoP Retri paladin PvP profile? As I said a couple pages back I am probably going to be making one (an advanced PvP profile) but I wanna know if people are actually interested in it. I don't really need one for myself, was mainly thinking about contributing something of value to the society. ;P


Definitely interested and very much appreciated.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Death Knight Unholy Mist of Pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Tap RIGHT SHIFT to disable/enable Death and Decay


Sweet :P keep up the good work on all these profiles.

----------


## jereminion

no good balance druid profiles  :Frown:

----------


## Weischbier

Hey Xelper,

I was wondering something.
Since MoP is about to hit live how are you think you'll handle PQR to make it usable with it?
Is i just offsets or do you need to research the new expansion?
I would like to know because HB will be off for at least a week and with 27 alts to level I need some kind of automation :/

Thanks in advance

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## dklcfr

> Hey Xelper,
> 
> I was wondering something.
> Since MoP is about to hit live how are you think you'll handle PQR to make it usable with it?
> Is i just offsets or do you need to research the new expansion?
> I would like to know because HB will be off for at least a week and with 27 alts to level I need some kind of automation :/
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Well PQR is currently working on the beta of MoP so i'd say its fair to assume Xelper will have it running withing 1 or 2 days of the MoP release.

----------


## Amiyumi

please give a profile for a shaman enchanc, and then in the header that is not

----------


## buzzerbeater

I dont want to ask tbh, but i have to:

Anyone got an advanced Brewmaster Profile in the making?

Searched the Thread but only found a very very basic one and Healer/DD Profiles.

----------


## Kaylo

> please give a profile for a shaman enchanc, and then in the header that is not


There is one here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...questions.html ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

Links to my own enh pve profiles:
Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml

----------


## Xelper

To everyone that keeps asking about PQR when MOP comes out:

PQR should be running when the patches hit live servers. Blizzard won't be pushing a patch at midnight on their release night, you are going to have the patch days or weeks before that, so don't worry about not having PQR to level with.

----------


## Waffle

Anyone planning to try their hand at a Moonkin PVE profile come MOP? I know Mentally wrote one for 85-90, but I'm not sure if it was workable for raiding as well or if she planned on making a raiding one.

----------


## sheuron

> Anyone planning to try their hand at a Moonkin PVE profile come MOP? I know Mentally wrote one for 85-90, but I'm not sure if it was workable for raiding as well or if she planned on making a raiding one.


Why worry about that, first month is about leveling and dungeon, nodody going to raid on release.

----------


## buntcake72

> Why worry about that, first month is about leveling and dungeon, nodody going to raid on release.


I know many people who will hit raiding the day it is released on the servers and it's not a month out Sher. It is a staggered release and I know some of us are speed rolling to 90 to raid (I'm still not even sold on playing anymore but I'm sure others are).

Mists of Pandaria raids will have staggered release, none available at launch

I'm just glad they're staggering it out. Sixteen bosses right off the bat is insane. Ha. ha.

----------


## Xelper

I raided in a top guild back when Cata came out... I speed leveled to 85 in something like 12 hours, really glad I am not doing that again. I am going to spend a nice 3-4 days leveling this time.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I raided in a top guild back when Cata came out... I speed leveled to 85 in something like 12 hours, really glad I am not doing that again. I am going to spend a nice 3-4 days leveling this time.


I'm there with you, going to enjoy an expac launch for once :P....maybe even read some quest text. :O

----------


## Theex

Is there a PvP hunter profile? ^^

----------


## Amiyumi

> There is one here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...questions.html ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)
> 
> Links to my own enh pve profiles:
> Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
> Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml


thank you............

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Well the first week there won't be any raiding going on but I'm sure I can speak for a number of us and say come Week 2, we WILL be raiding in the 10/25man raid that WILL be available which is Mogu'shan Vaults the following week in normal mode and naturally once normal is cleared Heroic is unlocked. So I'm hoping that there will be some updated profiles from all of our wonderful profile writers. It looks like with the increase to XP that depending on your sleeping habits, it should take people anywhere from 20-30 hours of game time to hit 90.

----------


## Gabbz

Have done a draft version of Moonkin for the Beta. As always i dont support it to much but please try it out and reply with comments how i can enhance it. 
Using Incernation and Natures Vigil at the moment, have not cared to do Dream Of Cenarius since its lame.

Have not fixed the dot handling yet either so please state how it can be done.

----------


## frII

> No new news yet


Could you at least tell about your plans?Are you planning update your Warrior PvP profile for MoR?

----------


## Wonderworm

Hey Sheuron are you planning to roll out your druid and shaman resto profiles for mop?

----------


## chumii

Hey guys,

so, my rogue is about to hit 85, and im looking for a goot sub pve rotation..
i only found blindeds in the profile area, but in pqr it says "not valid", though i didnt test it yet..

is blindeds a good one? or can anyone link me a better one?

thanks,
chumii

----------


## [Blinded]

> Hey guys,
> 
> so, my rogue is about to hit 85, and im looking for a goot sub pve rotation..
> i only found blindeds in the profile area, but in pqr it says "not valid", though i didnt test it yet..
> 
> is blindeds a good one? or can anyone link me a better one?
> 
> thanks,
> chumii


Thats cuz I named it notvalid.
Is it good? Join LFR test it on Morchok and compare your results with ShadowCraft or SimCraft.

----------


## fredrik1984

Blinded, are you planning on updating your rogue profiles for 5.0 and MoP?  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> Blinded, are you planning on updating your rogue profiles for 5.0 and MoP?


Is in progress, so there will be an update for MoP/5.0.4

----------


## ace99ro

great news , any chance to update ur enhance profile also ?

----------


## blacknightlll

Wb Blinded thought you left us for awhile.  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

Blinded do you have a working combat profile? I've tried your link but it doesn't seem to have one.

----------


## crystal_tech

as i'm updating/re structuring things my link to my current profiles is invalid. Give me some time and it will be working again.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Could you at least tell about your plans?Are you planning update your Warrior PvP profile for MoR?


its a plan, not a priority. i no longer have a warrior on my main server that i play so that will be a little challenging to get motivation to work on  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i may need to do what i did when i first wrote it. just make changes and have a friend test it. but that takes longer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Apsalaar

@bu_ba_911

Any clue when Mentally is back, miss her :Frown:

----------


## Kinkeh

> @bu_ba_911
> 
> Any clue when Mentally is back, miss her


I think she's moving and left on the 10th(is what she said), so it's been less then a week :P takes time to move.

----------


## lostwalker

Anyone else having issues with PQR picking up the Beta today? I used the PQR update program so i should have the latest offsets, I using the normal beta and not the 64-bit. Any idea what i'm doing wrong? thx =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone else having issues with PQR picking up the Beta today? I used the PQR update program so i should have the latest offsets, I using the normal beta and not the 64-bit. Any idea what i'm doing wrong? thx =)


its called patience.... there was a new patch

----------


## lostwalker

> its called patience.... there was a new patch


That i have, just thought i had done something wrong, because i saw the Xhelper had posted new offsets a page or two back. =)

----------


## shortround8

I'm having some problems using the interrupter, can anyone help? Whenever there's a caster team and more than one person is casting, my WoW becomes extremely choppy and does not interrupt but when there's only one person that can cast on an arena team it works fine.

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone know how to change an ability that casts when left shift is held from mouseover to focus

Soul Swap

local bOd = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
local bOa = UnitDebuffID("target", 980, "PLAYER")
local corrupT = UnitDebuffID("target", 172, "PLAYER")
local uA = UnitDebuffID("target", 30108, "PLAYER")




if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
if bOd ~= nil then CastSpellByID(890) end
if bOa ~= nil and corrupT ~= nil and uA ~= nil then return true end
end


Soul Swap: Exhale

local hassoulswap = UnitBuffID("player", 86211)



if hassoulswap and UnitExists("mouseover") then
return true
end

----------


## Kinkeh

> Anyone know how to change an ability that casts when left shift is held from mouseover to focus
> 
> Soul Swap
> 
> local bOd = UnitDebuffID("target", 603, "PLAYER")
> local bOa = UnitDebuffID("target", 980, "PLAYER")
> local corrupT = UnitDebuffID("target", 172, "PLAYER")
> local uA = UnitDebuffID("target", 30108, "PLAYER")
> 
> ...


Change "mouseover" to "focus".

----------


## Chinaboy

Hi,
I just downloaded this and i'd like to know which is better for raiding. Got Valma profile for warlock, and still need 1 for rogue,blood/unh dk and prot/holy paladin.
Help appreciated.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hi,
> I just downloaded this and i'd like to know which is better for raiding. Got Valma profile for warlock, and still need 1 for rogue,blood/unh dk and prot/holy paladin.
> Help appreciated.


For rogue Blinded as all 3 specs covered, Sheuron has a pve combat and pvp subtlety.
For Blood and Unholy, Team Nova have both but I havnt tried their Unholy. Kaolla (think thats his name) also has Unholy pve and pvp profiles.
For Prot Xelper has a nice profile that I really like and for Holy, Bubba/Nova is the clear winner for me at least (theirs auto switches to an optimized rotation based on the group you are in). If not I think Cobix (not sure of his name) has a Holy profile too.

Sorry if I left out people. These are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head.

----------


## Yiannisg

Any rotation for pvp resto Druid guys?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any rotation for pvp resto Druid guys?


I have no clue, but you are free to use the threads search-function and look in the old PQR-thread.

----------


## Xelper

The latest MOP offsets are up. You will need to run PQRUPdater.exe to get to PQR v2.1.8. If you do not then use of functions that check position (behind target, etc) may return incorrect values.

I discovered a bug that was introduced in 2.1.7 where the ObjectManager was taking up to 1 second per refresh. It should takes about 4 milliseconds. This has been fixed.

----------


## freaki

thx again for the fast updates xelper:-)

----------


## Weischbier

> The latest MOP offsets are up. You will need to run PQRUPdater.exe to get to PQR v2.1.8. If you do not then use of functions that check position (behind target, etc) may return incorrect values.
> 
> I discovered a bug that was introduced in 2.1.7 where the ObjectManager was taking up to 1 second per refresh. It should takes about 4 milliseconds. This has been fixed.


So yesterday I spread some rep around and got a message 'I +rep'd to much within 24hours...and today I still can't rep you...WTF is wrong with this rep system?^^
don't kno who to rep anymore...sheuron,boss and all that devs got some but still cant rep you...  :Frown:

----------


## Gabbz

@Sheuron
Im wondering if you about to finish the mage specc by adding frost to your collection ?
If not ill try to make one but i dont want to waste the time if you already on that task.

----------


## Bruthon

I am new to this bot and was wondering if alot of people have been detected/banned for using this?

----------


## googlebee

> I am new to this bot and was wondering if alot of people have been detected/banned for using this?


not to my knowledge. Nothing is 100% certain, but if I were a betting man, id say your pretty safe.

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> Im wondering if you about to finish the mage specc by adding frost to your collection ?
> If not ill try to make one but i dont want to waste the time if you already on that task.


Mage Frost PvE Mist of pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Hold LEFT SHIFT to AoE (Flamestrike, Arcane Explosion if you are moving)
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Freeze (Water Elemental) (place mouse pointer near mobs area)

You also can use blizzard if you bind to a alt+key combo, by example ALT+B

----------


## ace99ro

ur amazing Sheuron , some love for Resto Droods maybe ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

> ur amazing Sheuron , some love for Resto Droods maybe ?


I think im playing too many chars already

----------


## blacknightlll

@Sheuron your doing a great job pumping These profiles out. Keep up the great work boss. Very impressive  :Smile:

----------


## Techz

Hi All 

Can anyone help me out with a healing profile for a level 65 holy paladin so i can spam dungeons to level him up please i tried nova teams but just does not seem to work :-(

Thanks in advance 

Techz

Trying Holy Nova paladin healing profile i get this

Message: [string "-- How to code in an ability that makes you..."] line 13:
attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
Debug:
(tail call): ?
[C]: ?
[string "-- How to code in an ability that makes you..."]:13: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi All 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with a healing profile for a level 65 holy paladin so i can spam dungeons to level him up please i tried nova teams but just does not seem to work :-(
> 
> Thanks in advance 
> 
> Techz
> 
> Trying Holy Nova paladin healing profile i get this
> ...


have you updated both the profile and the data file?

----------


## safranzi

any one Bata/PTR Profil for Combat Rouge and Gardin Feral ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

"bata" "gardin"? xD

Yeah, we have this search-function...

----------


## safranzi

> "bata" "gardin"? xD
> 
> Yeah, we have this search-function...


sry, beta guardian feral, my types worng Denglisch xD

----------


## Ninjaderp

I looked around as well for beta guardian, and I think none is developed yet. Im awaiting Gabbz&Firepong's profile's since I've been using theirs onlive for such long time ^^

----------


## Gabbz

I am currently doing Moonkin for MoP and i have a barebone guardian created for tanking dungeons. Will release both when they are finished products. If i have time then i will create a feral version as well. But currrently the rotations are changing to much so its hard to tune it since the next day they have changed it.

----------


## sheuron

Druid Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I am currently doing Moonkin for MoP and i have a barebone guardian created for tanking dungeons. Will release both when they are finished products. If i have time then i will create a feral version as well. But currrently the rotations are changing to much so its hard to tune it since the next day they have changed it.


Wow that makes me so happy to hear, if you can make anything guardianwise like Kittybear I will love you forever <3 Really appreciate your work!

Sheuron that goes for you aswell, is the restoprofile made for 90 or can it be tested on template 85's aswell? I understand if its mainly for 90's, just asking.

----------


## sheuron

Only i did was create a premade level 85 druid on beta server to test rotation on 2 first dungeons. So level 87 and 90 spells are missing.

----------


## taker

Beta servers back in 1h.

edit: servers are up

----------


## Master34

There exist a profile for a windwalker monk dps ... obviously on the beta?

And where i can donate for this team?

----------


## sheuron

> There exist a profile for a windwalker monk dps ... obviously on the beta?
> 
> And where i can donate for this team?


Xelper's paypal
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=34TN55Z2BDR9S

----------


## Master34

> Xelper's paypal
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=34TN55Z2BDR9S


Done for the donation but any Monk dps profile for the beta?

I have done 10$ isnt a lot, but i hope this will help u...thx for your good work guyz

----------


## Genetyk

No offsets...
WoW 5.0.4 build 16004 (Bêta x86)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Done for the donation but any Monk dps profile for the beta?
> 
> I have done 10$ isnt not a lot, but i hope this will help u...thx for your good work guyz


I have one that still works, it's just not optimized yet....

I vaguely remember seeing Shueron say something about Monk...

I know he has a 1-10 can't remember if he has Wind Walker to

\/ \/ \/ \/ dklcfr found it

----------


## dklcfr

> Monk Windwalker PvE
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 22k dps on dummy using premade 85 monk, none gems or enchants.
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
> Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.


There we go.

----------


## Master34

> There we go.


Nice thks a lot man

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Any Resto Shaman profiles yet for MoP? I've went through the last 50 pages but no luck. Nothing with search either.

----------


## PrimoPie

Whats up guys, I am looking for a Feral tank profile for Beta. I have looked for a while, it is very hard to find stuff within 148 pages of posts. Plus rep if anybody can help me out. THANKS!

----------


## sinbad20069

local target = UnitExists("target")

if target ~= nil then
CastSpellByID(585,"mouseover")
return true
else
return false
end


...ok i need help with this, trying to write my own script.(new character{Priest})..so far no luck...anyway it work sorta...my issues is that it doesn't autocast at the begining when i right click to a target! It work only after i hit that specific button for that spell 'smite' or when the enemy targeting at me....i am new at this and i appreciated if some one can help me out..TY!

----------


## dklcfr

> Whats up guys, I am looking for a Feral tank profile for Beta. I have looked for a while, it is very hard to find stuff within 148 pages of posts. Plus rep if anybody can help me out. THANKS!


None as of yet, but Gabbz is working on one.




> ...ok i need help with this, trying to write my own script.(new character{Priest})..so far no luck...anyway it work sorta...my issues is that it doesn't autocast at the begining when i right click to a target! It work only after i hit that specific button for that spell 'smite' or when the enemy targeting at me....i am new at this and i appreciated if some one can help me out..TY!


Have you disabled "Require combat to execute rotation"?

----------


## Bgreen12

> local target = UnitExists("target")
> 
> if target ~= nil then
> CastSpellByID(585,"mouseover")
> return true
> else
> return false
> end
> 
> ...



Also - the else return false is not needed. Could just end that if with return true end

----------


## Dimonoff

> There exist a profile for a windwalker monk dps ... obviously on the beta?
> 
> And where i can donate for this team?


My modification of Nova Windwalker 64k on new raid dummy
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu2e8412at...nk%20DPS.rar?m

----------


## Master34

> My modification of Nova Windwalker 64k on new raid dummy
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu2e8412at...nk%20DPS.rar?m


64k!!!?? Which level, which gear? Enchant gem? Food and flask?
Omfg i cant wait to try that thx man!!

----------


## Dimonoff

> 64k!!!?? Which level, which gear? Enchant gem? Food and flask?
> Omfg i cant wait to try that thx man!!


PvP gear 1-H reforge haste-crit-mastery

Attachment 9576

15983 build

----------


## Master34

Offsets for build 16004 are up?

----------


## lostwalker

> Offsets for build 16004 are up?


Nope, not yet.

----------


## firepong

> local target = UnitExists("target")
> 
> if target ~= nil then
> CastSpellByID(585,"mouseover")
> return true
> else
> return false
> end
> 
> ...


Change UnitExists("Target") to UnitExists("Mouseover"). That should fix your problem. And maybe add in UnitCanAttack("Player","Mouseover") somewhere in there to make sure the Mouseover target is a enemy and not a player, so it wont spam shit all over the screen.
For example:


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Mouseover")
local Enemy = UnitCanAttack("Player","Mouseover")
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")

if hasTarget and Enemy and inCombat then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(585)),"Mouseover")
end
```

P.S. Maybe also add in a check to see if the Mouseover doesn't already have your DoT on the target if it is in fact a DoT (since were talking about Priest here).


```
local hasDoT = UnitDebuffID(dotIDhere,"Mouseover","Player")
```

Or something like that, I've really never used the player tag.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

no offsets atm?

----------


## Master34

> no offsets atm?


No, not yet

----------


## Xelper

I just uploaded the latest MOP offsets. Make sure you are on PQR 2.1.8 or they will not work properly.

----------


## chipeat

> Any Resto Shaman profiles yet for MoP? I've went through the last 50 pages but no luck. Nothing with search either.


^
This. An MoP Enhancement Shaman profile would rock too. Sheuron? Bubba? firepong? Bueller? Bueller?  :Smile:

----------


## Whatsmyname

I'm currently leveling a rogue (34), but PQR seems to stop using rotations after awhile. I've tried different rotations and none of them keep working...

Tried updating QPR but that only worked for a minute.

How can I fix this?

----------


## blacknightlll

Try taking out abilities you don't have yet. And replacing them as you go. Might be getting. Caught up on something.

----------


## MEGADRON

Interrupt Bot doesn't work in MOP beta (build 16004)
Who can check? For feral cat precisely doesn't work.
Can it is necessary change something in a code?

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Try taking out abilities you don't have yet. And replacing them as you go. Might be getting. Caught up on something.


Seems to be working so far. Thanks.  :Smile: 

E: And stopped working as soon as I entered a dungeon. Odd..

----------


## MEGADRON

Dear Xelper, I checked and found out that doesn't work only for the druid (mop beta).
You can help me, repair to Interrupt Bot??

----------


## Valma

For all the people who curious where am I and why I'm not releasing my MOP profile here are the answers:

1. Yes,I'm still around and I'm still working on the profile.For example as for last build my demo profile performing 63k +-0,5k DPS on new raid dummy from 100% to 0%.Dunno is it that good or simc doing smth wrong but 56,5 vs 63,5 in the same gear is quite a big difference LOL.
2. I will not release a profile until they will do a stable build(read it like until it will go live) coz they fckn change too much from day to day and I'm a bit lazy to update it asap.
3. On release profile WILL NOT contain any optimized boss rotations until atleast 5 guilds will kill a boss(I'm a fan of competitive play ... atleast for others exept of me  :Big Grin: )
4. NOW stop PMing me with the same questions, I've answered the majority of them here.

----------


## Dominium

Hello everyone

I have slightly tweaked/update my retribution paladin PvP profile. The main fix is that it should no longer drop your FPS in 40 man BGs. Everything else is pretty much the same. You can find the *download link* in my signature. I will be releasing my MoP Ret Paladin PvP profile (_my profile, not an edit ;)_) about 1 month after MoP hits as I need to code it and then test it out (a lot).

I have quoted my first post for people that haven't used my profile yet. 

As always, please show appreciation if you enjoy using this profile ;)




> Alright, as I said, here is my version of Cokx Retribution Paladin PvP Profile.
> 
> *Changes*
> 
> 1. HUGE quality-of-life improvement. Added something called the "Kill Function". If you ever used Kaolla's UH DK PvP profiles, you will know what it is. 
> 
> Toggle: Left Control (Enable/Disable Kill Function)
> 
> Behavior: Casts Avenging Wrath (wings) when Zealotry is off CD + you got 3 Holy Power or Divine Purpose. Activates your +str trinket as well as Zealotry at the same time.
> ...

----------


## lepdzor

Hey all,

I've been using Bossqwerty's arms and fury profiles but saw a post that he was not planning to continue them heading into mists. Are there any profile makers which plan to have profiles ready to go for the 5.0.4 prepatch (PvE). These profiles have been exceptional in my experience so for the DPS warriors out there is there any indication on which profiles we should be using for Mists?

----------


## supermann

> Hello everyone
> 
> I have slightly tweaked/update my retribution paladin PvP profile. The main fix is that it should no longer drop your FPS in 40 man BGs. Everything else is pretty much the same. You can find the *download link* in my signature. I will be releasing my MoP Ret Paladin PvP profile (_my profile, not an edit_ ) about 1 month after MoP hits as I need to code it and then test it out (a lot).
> 
> I have quoted my first post for people that haven't used my profile yet. 
> 
> As always, please show appreciation if you enjoy using this profile


pls attach your *.rar to mediafire or something like this, ownedcore attachments wont work :-(

----------


## abndrew82

> Hey all,
> 
> I've been using Bossqwerty's arms and fury profiles but saw a post that he was not planning to continue them heading into mists. Are there any profile makers which plan to have profiles ready to go for the 5.0.4 prepatch (PvE). These profiles have been exceptional in my experience so for the DPS warriors out there is there any indication on which profiles we should be using for Mists?


Sheuron has a Fury Warrior one up for the prepatch see here - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Dominium

> pls attach your *.rar to mediafire or something like this, ownedcore attachments wont work :-(


Sure, one sec gota finish doing arenas  :Wink:  Didnt know

----------


## Xelper

> Dear Xelper, I checked and found out that doesn't work only for the druid (mop beta).
> You can help me, repair to Interrupt Bot??


I will fix any problems with the interrupt profile either when I get time or when 5.0.4 goes live. If it is only not working for druid you likely just need to change the spell ID of the interrupt.

----------


## Dominium

Hmm where should I upload it then?

----------


## SpyroPT

Mediafire would be your best option.

----------


## Dominium

Alright should be good now. Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## wtfnix

> Hmm where should I upload it then?


Perfect spot to help support the Auto-update feature within PQR would be on Google Code  :Smile:  however thanks for the contribution, will be trying them out for you and leave feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

Druid Feral Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Master34

Anyone work on a brewmaster (tank) monk profile atm?

----------


## Dominium

> Perfect spot to help support the Auto-update feature within PQR would be on Google Code  however thanks for the contribution, will be trying them out for you and leave feedback.


Sure, I hope you like it!

There are a couple of things that aren't perfect with this profile, however my MoP ret profile should absolutely kick ass!

----------


## Daganjaman

function IsInRange(u1,u2)
local range = DistanceBetweenUnits(member[u1].name,member[u2].name)
if range == nil then range = 100 end
if range < 11.5 then
return true
else 
return false
end
end

function getDefHealth(unit)
local hp = member[unit].health
if UnitBuffID(member[unit].name, 974) then hp = hp - 5 end
return (100 - hp)
end

function sortDefHealth(aUnit, anotherUnit)
return getDefHealth(aUnit) > getDefHealth(anotherUnit)
end

function getnexthop(u)
for nh = 1, table.maxn(chhops) do
local onlist = 0
for xxx = 1, table.maxn(nexthop) do
if tostring(member[nexthop[xxx]].name) == tostring(member[chhops[nh]].name) then
onlist = 1
end
end
if nexthop[u] ~= nil and onlist == 0 then
if IsInRange(nexthop[u],chhops [nh]) then return chhops[nh] end 
end
end
end

function findGoodTarget()
if table.maxn(chtargets) ~=0 and table.maxn(chhops) >= hops then 
table.sort(chtargets, sortDefHealth) 
table.sort(chhops, sortDefHealth)
for x = 1, table.maxn(chtargets) do
nexthop = {}
nexthop[1] = chtargets[x]
for z = 1,hops do
nexthop[z+1] = getnexthop(z) 
if nexthop[(hops + 1)] ~= nil then
return chtargets[x]
end
if nexthop[z] == nil then z = hops end
end
end
end 
end

if PQR_SpellAvailable(1064) and spell ~= GetSpellInfo(1064)then
local chtarget = findGoodTarget()
if chtarget ~= nil and moving == 0 then
SilentCast(1064,member[chtarget].name) 
return true
end
end


Im having trouble with chain heal from onya and sheuron profiles... i did everything from disabling all addons and reinstalling pqr etc. Is there something wrong btw this ability rotation is from Onya profile ... Guys pls help me out if you can . Thanks in advance

----------


## firepong

> ```
> function IsInRange(u1,u2)
>   local range = DistanceBetweenUnits(member[u1].name,member[u2].name)
>   if range == nil then range = 100 end
>   if range < 11.5  then
>      return true
>    else 
>      return false
>    end
> ...


I can't tell you why, but for some people, it just doesn't work. All I can say is make sure you have Sheuron's Data file in the right place and as for Onya's, I don't know. Both profiles have been working flawless for me since the day they were made, except for the newer version of Onya's that just shit's out to much errors for me. Thankfully, I had a backup of her older profile, which actually heals better than the newer one even with all the bugs worked out.

----------


## cpowroks

> ^
> This. An MoP Enhancement Shaman profile would rock too. Sheuron? Bubba? firepong? Bueller? Bueller?


I made a Mop enhance profile a while ago. i suppose it got over looked. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mw0v04zcklvy8zz/enh.txt

----------


## kuukuu

> Anyone work on a brewmaster (tank) monk profile atm?


I posted a very basic one back a few pages that I've been using pretty successfully.

----------


## snippetsr

New offsets required for Mists of Pandaria Beta - Build 16010

----------


## Master34

> I posted a very basic one back a few pages that I've been using pretty successfully.


Can u repost it plz, i have searching for it but no luck..

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper
Wasnt there a way to determine if the mob was infront of player?
Didnt find the function on wiki.
Would help alot with the frozen orb so it goes in the right direction  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Xelper
> Wasnt there a way to determine if the mob was infront of player?
> Didnt find the function on wiki.
> Would help alot with the frozen orb so it goes in the right direction


Is this what you were looking for?
_PQR_IsOutOfSight("target")_

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper, or any other experienced profile writer for that matter: I am currently doing a feral script and it is almost finished to be tested but since feral is way complex if you are min/maxing as i want to do its something like 40 decisions points in the rotation. That makes the abilities kind of tiresome to handle where i need to have multiple abilities for example Rake dependent on the scenario. So to simplify my development i have created a generic cat abilitiy where i put all of my rotation and just use CastspellByName and then return true.
Is this causing any issues that you can forsee? If so is there any ways to overcome them? One that i could think of is the spelldelay but i have not seen any issues with it in my feral testing(altough i can only manage 58K on the shattrah dummies with no gems/echants)

@Druid lovers: I have done a draft Moonkin(52 k dps) and a Feral(58k dps) that i can release for more testing when i come home tonight. Wants alot of feedback what can be improved. At the moment they are hardcoded using talents and there is no burst toggle. I will add that later when the rotation is done more stable. There is also i stable Guardian profile but its is very simple, since tanking is simple rotation and is more about reacting.

----------


## tianrebzuan

Link for maintenance Scheduled

----------


## Daganjaman

> I can't tell you why, but for some people, it just doesn't work. All I can say is make sure you have Sheuron's Data file in the right place and as for Onya's, I don't know. Both profiles have been working flawless for me since the day they were made, except for the newer version of Onya's that just shit's out to much errors for me. Thankfully, I had a backup of her older profile, which actually heals better than the newer one even with all the bugs worked out.


Would you be so kind and give me link to older profile that actually works with CH then pls ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Xelper, or any other experienced profile writer for that matter: I am currently doing a feral script and it is almost finished to be tested but since feral is way complex if you are min/maxing as i want to do its something like 40 decisions points in the rotation. That makes the abilities kind of tiresome to handle where i need to have multiple abilities for example Rake dependent on the scenario. So to simplify my development i have created a generic cat abilitiy where i put all of my rotation and just use CastspellByName and then return true.
> Is this causing any issues that you can forsee? If so is there any ways to overcome them? One that i could think of is the spelldelay but i have not seen any issues with it in my feral testing(altough i can only manage 58K on the shattrah dummies with no gems/echants)
> 
> @Druid lovers: I have done a draft Moonkin(52 k dps) and a Feral(58k dps) that i can release for more testing when i come home tonight. Wants alot of feedback what can be improved. At the moment they are hardcoded using talents and there is no burst toggle. I will add that later when the rotation is done more stable. There is also i stable Guardian profile but its is very simple, since tanking is simple rotation and is more about reacting.


It's not a performance decrease(same, if not better then having a lot of abilities), take Valma's warlock profile for example. He has 3 different specs, and 8 raid boss encounters all in mostly 2 abilities(lots of code) and it's flawless.

----------


## Genetyk

PTR up (Build 16010 , no offsets)

----------


## overpower

Nova's Holy Paladin Rotation never use Holy Radiance, i have the latest version from their svn it is enabled in seting but he just never cast it, so always hps go down, can anyone help, how do i make use that spell?

----------


## sheuron

> @Xelper
> Wasnt there a way to determine if the mob was infront of player?
> Didnt find the function on wiki.
> Would help alot with the frozen orb so it goes in the right direction


PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target",40)

----------


## sheuron

Is fun to see top dps ranking from simulationcraft change day to day  :Big Grin:

----------


## yourson

> Is fun to see top dps ranking from simulationcraft change day to day


Aye, they change their formulas and blizz is pushing update after update.

----------


## yourson

And it last 2 patches, it looks like arms is again ahead of fury, by far....

----------


## Noelpqr

> Can u repost it plz, i have searching for it but no luck..


http://kuukuu-brewmaster.googlecode.com/files/MONK.rar

----------


## firepong

> @Xelper, or any other experienced profile writer for that matter: I am currently doing a feral script and it is almost finished to be tested but since feral is way complex if you are min/maxing as i want to do its something like 40 decisions points in the rotation. That makes the abilities kind of tiresome to handle where i need to have multiple abilities for example Rake dependent on the scenario. So to simplify my development i have created a generic cat abilitiy where i put all of my rotation and just use CastspellByName and then return true.
> Is this causing any issues that you can forsee? If so is there any ways to overcome them? One that i could think of is the spelldelay but i have not seen any issues with it in my feral testing(altough i can only manage 58K on the shattrah dummies with no gems/echants)
> 
> @Druid lovers: I have done a draft Moonkin(52 k dps) and a Feral(58k dps) that i can release for more testing when i come home tonight. Wants alot of feedback what can be improved. At the moment they are hardcoded using talents and there is no burst toggle. I will add that later when the rotation is done more stable. There is also i stable Guardian profile but its is very simple, since tanking is simple rotation and is more about reacting.


Was gonna say, if you wanted to, take a look at my Feral Release I did for beta back in April, it's on my google code site. What I don't get is what do you mean by Rake on scenarios? If it's just for trash, I wouldn't bother as DPS is nothing, but even in Beta, rake was still my top 3 DPS doing abilities, so you wanna keep it up as close to 100% as possible right?




> Would you be so kind and give me link to older profile that actually works with CH then pls ?


The Chain heal code between the 2 is identical. If it doesn't work in one, it won'r work for the other I want to say But since I've already had it on my Mediafire account for the longest time, here it is:
onya shaman resto2 20012012b.zip




> It's not a performance decrease(same, if not better then having a lot of abilities), take Valma's warlock profile for example. He has 3 different specs, and 8 raid boss encounters all in mostly 2 abilities(lots of code) and it's flawless.


In a sense, you could call it a performance decrease. Not in the game, but on your system. I can run the rotation fine on my gaming desktop, but on my laptop where it's a few years old, I noticed a good FPS decrease by a good 10fps or so (as WoW still mostly depends on 50% of it's performance from the processor alone). Depending on the computer, a full rotation in 1 ability can very well slow someones computer down. I also notice a good 15megs more of usage over a profile being in 1 Ability over multiple.




> Nova's Holy Paladin Rotation never use Holy Radiance, i have the latest version from their svn it is enabled in seting but he just never cast it, so always hps go down, can anyone help, how do i make use that spell?


Bu-ba's Holy Radiance you can say is situational. It won't cast unless there is more than 3 people or more around any given player (I believe). If everyone is spread out to far by I think 10 yards, it will then cast single target heals instead of wasting mana casting Holy Radiance and it only healing 2 people at most.

----------


## firepong

@Xelper. Is there anyway to make Debug print code to a different Chat Tab instead of the main one. I was looking around and obviously, I didn't see anything, but was wondering if there was a way to make it work with C?

----------


## Gabbz

> Was gonna say, if you wanted to, take a look at my Feral Release I did for beta back in April, it's on my google code site. What I don't get is what do you mean by Rake on scenarios? If it's just for trash, I wouldn't bother as DPS is nothing, but even in Beta, rake was still my top 3 DPS doing abilities, so you wanna keep it up as close to 100% as possible right?


Well yes and no  :Wink:  Rake and Rip is our highest DPET and they keep their damage buffs during their whole duration. Dream Of Cenarius will buff our next 2 melee abilities with 25%(it was 50%) so u want to cast Rake and Rip with the Dream Of Cenarius stacks. That means that dependent on the time of the bleeds, our DreamOfCenarius stacks and a whole lot of other things we can cast Rake or not. So in a priority list of ferals means that we perhaps, as an example, have this prio
If Rake and RipTimeLeft and not DreamOfCenarius or NatureSwiftnessCooldown < 10 bla bla then Cast Rake
If Bla bla bla Cast RIP
if Bla bla bla then cast FB
If Bla bla cast Rake
If bla bla cast Rip
If bla bla cast Rake

So i need either to be very creative to code all that into one Rake or i can create multiple Rake Abilitest and just store them in the right order but then i need to define the logic in many places.
I rather just write it in one big ability and use CastBySpellName or whatever. I will post my feral when i have time to test it and you see what i mean.

----------


## firepong

> Well yes and no  Rake and Rip is our highest DPET and they keep their damage buffs during their whole duration. Dream Of Cenarius will buff our next 2 melee abilities with 25%(it was 50%) so u want to cast Rake and Rip with the Dream Of Cenarius stacks. That means that dependent on the time of the bleeds, our DreamOfCenarius stacks and a whole lot of other things we can cast Rake or not. So in a priority list of ferals means that we perhaps, as an example, have this prio
> If Rake and RipTimeLeft and not DreamOfCenarius or NatureSwiftnessCooldown < 10 bla bla then Cast Rake
> If Bla bla bla Cast RIP
> if Bla bla bla then cast FB
> If Bla bla cast Rake
> If bla bla cast Rip
> If bla bla cast Rake
> 
> So i need either to be very creative to code all that into one Rake or i can create multiple Rake Abilitest and just store them in the right order but then i need to define the logic in many places.
> I rather just write it in one big ability and use CastBySpellName or whatever. I will post my feral when i have time to test it and you see what i mean.


how bout:


```
if blah blah blah and not blah blah blah then cast this
elseif blah blah and blah then cast this
elseif blah and not blah and blahCD < 2 then not cast this
end
```

Profit  :Cool:

----------


## dvddvddvd

looking good pvp rotation for R.Druid end Mage to MoP.With pay

----------


## Gabbz

Im wondering if there was a code to cast spells like DnD at targets so we can skip the hovering of mouse over the actual area.

----------


## Yiannisg

PQR not working for me on BETA, anyone can help, runing the latest ver. updated offsets NFrame 4 - Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality)

----------


## Kinkeh

> Im wondering if there was a code to cast spells like DnD at targets so we can skip the hovering of mouse over the actual area.


You could just have it return true, then change the target to "Click", or take a look at Sheuron's DnD code in his unholy MoP profile.




> PQR not working for me on BETA, anyone can help, runing the latest ver. updated offsets NFrame 4


Xelper hasn't released offsets to the newest beta release yet.

----------


## Yiannisg

> You could just have it return true, then change the target to "Click", or take a look at Sheuron's DnD code in his unholy MoP profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Xelper hasn't released offsets to the newest beta release yet.


ty m8 for fast reply

----------


## Gabbz

i dont want to click i want it to auto cast and not need to worry about where my mouse are.
The closest i have made is this


```
if (UnitAffectingCombat("player") or UnitAffectingCombat("mouseovertarget")) 
   and UnitExists("mouseover") 
   and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover")
   and not dontFreeze and UnitExists("pet") 
   and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(33395)) < 2 
   and not PQR_IsMoving() 
   and ( not finger or finger < 2 ) 
        then 
           CastSpellByID(33395) 
                  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
                  end 
return true end
```

this way it will only cast at my mouseover target. 
I even could do a extra check to see if my target == mouseover
Havent tested it yet due to no offsets.
The ground work is done by sheuron and other profile writers

----------


## Master34

> http://kuukuu-brewmaster.googlecode.com/files/MONK.rar


Thanks a lot buddy

----------


## sheuron

> i dont want to click i want it to auto cast and not need to worry about where my mouse are.
> The closest i have made is this
> 
> 
> ```
> if (UnitAffectingCombat("player") or UnitAffectingCombat("mouseovertarget")) 
>    and UnitExists("mouseover") 
>    and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover")
>    and not dontFreeze and UnitExists("pet") 
> ...


Got a weird idea to autoplace click spells like Death and Decay under player position. We just make a map click, cant control mouse moving, but is possible to move the camera.

1. We turn the camera to look at floor under player, and zoom in.
2. Make a map click. Because the camera angle and zoom the click will be always under player position, no matter where is the pointer
3. Move camera back to original position.

And, thats the theory, if the proccess is fast enought user dont notice about the camera changes.

----------


## Rydar

Hey guys PQR was working this morning but every time I try to open it, it just won't load can anyone help? : (

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey guys PQR was working this morning but every time I try to open it, it just won't load can anyone help? : (


That's strange, mine is still loading, just doesn't work on beta after the new patch...

Also, I'll be updating my Brewmaster profile when I get back from vacation. If anyone has suggestions for what to add, let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper

All these beta builds recently are annoying! I'll take a look tonight to see if I can push some offsets. They apparently changed it from Beta to Release though, which may mean that the patterns I use for the beta offsets may not work (things change internally when they disable their debugging code)... so it may be a few days before I get time to reverse them.

----------


## KleskReaver

Hi Sheuron, I'm using your Rogue Combat PvE profile in current WoW 4.3.3

Will you be updating Rogue Combat for use in MoP?  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> All these beta builds recently are annoying! I'll take a look tonight to see if I can push some offsets. They apparently changed it from Beta to Release though, which may mean that the patterns I use for the beta offsets may not work (things change internally when they disable their debugging code)... so it may be a few days before I get time to reverse them.


It's good take your time, the pre-patch on the 28th is definitely more important then beta at this point, so don't feel rushed :P.

----------


## taker

> All these beta builds recently are annoying! I'll take a look tonight to see if I can push some offsets. They apparently changed it from Beta to Release though, which may mean that the patterns I use for the beta offsets may not work (things change internally when they disable their debugging code)... so it may be a few days before I get time to reverse them.





> It's good take your time, the pre-patch on the 28th is definitely more important then beta at this point, so don't feel rushed :P.


Exactly, having the offsets for the 5.0.4 would be already awesome (for my profile :Stick Out Tongue: ), take good times before the release !  :Cool:

----------


## rippy1987

what's the best fire mage profile to use atm?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> what's the best fire mage profile to use atm?


rippy1987's

----------


## SeveredShadow

I am trying to make something for Flame Shock to track the debuff and then reapply it if it doesn't exist on my target.
This is what I have so far.

FS = UnitDebuffID("target", "8050", "", "PLAYER")
inRange = IsSpellInRange("Flame Shock", "target")
if FS == nil and inRange == 1 and UnitExists("target") then
return true 
end

It works fine if I am the only person applying Flame Shock to the target. But it returns False if any Flame Shock debuff on the target whether it is mine or not. How do I get it to only recognise my casted Flame Shocks and ignore anyone else's?

----------


## Gabbz

> I am trying to make something for Flame Shock to track the debuff and then reapply it if it doesn't exist on my target.
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> FS = UnitDebuffID("target", "8050", "", "PLAYER")
> inRange = IsSpellInRange("Flame Shock", "target")
> if FS == nil and inRange == 1 and UnitExists("target") then
> return true 
> end
> 
> It works fine if I am the only person applying Flame Shock to the target. But it returns False if any Flame Shock debuff on the target whether it is mine or not. How do I get it to only recognise my casted Flame Shocks and ignore anyone else's?


UnitDebuffID("target", SpellID, "PLAYER") is the function so i think you have another parameter in there so please test
FS = UnitDebuffID("target", "8050", "PLAYER")

----------


## Daganjaman

@Sheuron or @Onya could you guys please re-check chain heal or update it .. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Master34

Mists of Pandaria Beta - Build 16016
A new beta build will be deployed on beta realms soon.

Forgot the offsets for build 16010 i guess

----------


## SeveredShadow

I'll give that a shot Gabbz

----------


## Bgreen12

> I am trying to make something for Flame Shock to track the debuff and then reapply it if it doesn't exist on my target.
> This is what I have so far.
> 
> FS = UnitDebuffID("target", "8050", "", "PLAYER")
> inRange = IsSpellInRange("Flame Shock", "target")
> if FS == nil and inRange == 1 and UnitExists("target") then
> return true 
> end
> 
> It works fine if I am the only person applying Flame Shock to the target. But it returns False if any Flame Shock debuff on the target whether it is mine or not. How do I get it to only recognise my casted Flame Shocks and ignore anyone else's?



Here's how I would do this

local FS = UnitDebuffID("target",8050,"player")

local inRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8050),"target")

If UnitExists("target")
and not FS
and inRange
then return true end


Update your pqr also. And this will work on any client. Writing the spell names out give issues sometimes aswell

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron or @Onya could you guys please re-check chain heal or update it .. Thanks in advance.


Just tested on a dungeon an chain heal was working. Target anyone near you and write this on chat:



```
/dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
```

if you get "empty result" object manager is not working. Try reload ui or update PQR.

----------


## Daganjaman

> Just tested on a dungeon an chain heal was working. Target anyone near you and write this on chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
> ```
> 
> if you get "empty result" object manager is not working. Try reload ui or update PQR.


Yeah I do get that empty result but how do i fix it ? I've already updated PQR from PQRUpdater and reloaded ui keeps saying same thing.

----------


## sheuron

The only one who can help you is Xelper. Tell him on which PQR versión stoped working to check the diferences.

----------


## Daganjaman

> The only one who can help you is Xelper. Tell him on which PQR versión stoped working to check the diferences.


Everything works perfectly dont get me wrong .. The version Chain Heal isnt working on is 2.1.8 and im always trying to keep up to date so i dont get it what the problem is.

----------


## firepong

> Just tested on a dungeon an chain heal was working. Target anyone near you and write this on chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
> ```
> 
> if you get "empty result" object manager is not working. Try reload ui or update PQR.





> Yeah I do get that empty result but how do i fix it ? I've already updated PQR from PQRUpdater and reloaded ui keeps saying same thing.





> The only one who can help you is Xelper. Tell him on which PQR versión stoped working to check the diferences.





> Everything works perfectly dont get me wrong .. The version Chain Heal isnt working on is 2.1.8 and im always trying to keep up to date so i dont get it what the problem is.


To tell you guys the truth, I've actually had problems out of Xelper's one that he has built into PQR. For all purposes, he could be finding distance the same way I am or just using the Distance variable in Object Manager. But anyways, I kept getting Nil half the time using Xelper's, so I came up with this:


```
--Var1 = Target
--Var2 = Player
function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
	if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
		local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
		local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))
		local w = 100000
		local h = 100000
		local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)
		
		return distance
	end
end
```

It goes in my Data file and it overwrites the built in one, and never had a problem out of it. It is actually being used in my Honorbuddy Leveling Warrior profile and works great, even better than IsSpellinRange(). I think it might be a couple yards off, but it is more than accurate enough to use in any situation. Those couple yards aren't going to make a very big difference.

P.S. The locals W and H do not have to be that high, 5000 would work for both and them and still shit out the same results. I just made them that high in case Blizzard decides to make coords From the whole continent, not just the zone for in (For example, Felwood is about 4500x2000 on its coordinates for the highest point).

P.S.S. Like I stated earlier, a few people have stated, for both Onya's and Sheuron's profiles, that Chain Heal has not worked for them. Again, I think it's a setup on your end as most of the PQRotation base, me included, it is working fine. To tell you the truth, it wouldn't surprise me if it was something Client Locale related.

P.S.S.S My last edit. For players, my UnitDistance code WILL ALWAYS be up to date as Player UnitID are always updated with Object Manager. But for NPC's and Enemies and other target-able object's, it is only updated when the Object actually moves. If the object never moves, it will still be up-to-date because it's take you, the Player, into the equation as well for distance.

----------


## bjokke

So when the next patch hits and all the spells and talents revamped. Should we still use the old profiles or the MoP ones?

----------


## firepong

> So when the next patch hits and all the spells and talents revamped. Should we still use the old profiles or the MoP ones?


No, mostly all of them will have to be re-written because of new SpellID's. I've already got a base for mine from April when I wrote it. Shouldn't take me but a hour or so to get it working as soon as Offset's are released next Tuesday.

----------


## Kinkeh

> So when the next patch hits and all the spells and talents revamped. Should we still use the old profiles or the MoP ones?


Old profiles won't have optimized rotations, proper code or proper spell ids. So new profiles will have to me made, so you'll have to use the MoP ones.

----------


## bjokke

As I thought, thx for the fast responses

----------


## Ninjaderp

Looking forward to Gabbz&Firepongs Druid-profiles then, since I made a druid my main. ^^ Keep it up guys, you're fantastic.

----------


## sheuron

Cataclysm migration to Mist of Pandaria:

1. New rotation, new spells
2. Some spells on Cataclysm keep same name but change spellid
3. New API functions and old functions removed

This means NONE 4.3 profile work on pandaria. Mist of Pandaria beta profiles will work on patch release day 28.

----------


## Dominium

> Cataclysm migration to Mist of Pandaria:
> 
> 1. New rotation, new spells
> 2. Some spells on Cataclysm keep same name but change spellid
> 3. New API functions and old functions removed
> 
> This means NONE 4.3 profile work on pandaria. Mist of Pandaria beta profiles will work on patch release day 28.


Hmm you mean the new 5.0.4 thats coming out in like 5 days? Shit, that sucks!

----------


## Noelpqr

> To tell you guys the truth, I've actually had problems out of Xelper's one that he has built into PQR. For all purposes, he could be finding distance the same way I am or just using the Distance variable in Object Manager. But anyways, I kept getting Nil half the time using Xelper's, so I came up with this:
> 
> 
> ```
> --Var1 = Target
> --Var2 = Player
> function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
> 	if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
> 		local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
> ...


I was one of the 1st ppl to report the chain heal stopped working and after maybe one month some else report the having the same problem. I tried everything even downloading new clients but still i get the same problem. well I may try checking it on different pc or windows but playing shaman is not top of my things these days.

----------


## Waffle

sheuron, is there any chance of your Rogue Combat file being updated before the patch hits?

----------


## sheuron

> sheuron, is there any chance of your Rogue Combat file being updated before the patch hits?


Sure, i can make a rogue profile when PQR works again, but are you sure you want combat? Seem lowest dps now.

----------


## Xelper

Latest MOP beta offsets are up.

----------


## Teryaki

Thank you Xelper!

----------


## blacknightlll

It's looking like sub is top dps for rogues ATM. Assassination might be easiest to program for now though and is the mid dps spec. Thought it be higher with the free dispatch but oh well

----------


## ace99ro

any resto shaman profiles out for the new patch that will hit next week ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Latest MOP beta offsets are up.


Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## kuukuu

> Latest MOP beta offsets are up.


Thank you Xelper! Assuming no new patches before Monday, I can test my new profile code when I get home  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> Latest MOP beta offsets are up.


cool... I guess i will try to update the unholy dk rotation since 5.0.4 comes out next week. Frost is done just does not have the new lvl 87 execute ability working yet

----------


## Waffle

I mostly said combat since my guild is still working on DS (I know, I know), but if you would get more use of a different spec any would be appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## hbkx1

Doesnt matter what spec is working right now come patch day everything is changed no matter if you're in ds or naxx, it's like starting over no matter your gear.

----------


## Gabbz

Uploaded my MoP Druid profiles
Guardian - Very simple rage rotation, both single and aoe. You need to use Savage Defense or Frenzied Regen on your own. It will Maul if you have high rage
Feral - There is a 85 and a 90. Level 90 requires DoC. You also need to glyph savage roar. Only uses gloves at TF so any other you need to add manually
Moonkin - Only Level 90 at the moment and uses Incarnation and Vigil.

Feral 85 dps is around 38k single and 3 targets around 45K
Feral 90 dps is around 58k dps but it is not optimized fully yet, waiting for more TC and more stable environment.
Moonkin was around 48 when i tried it last but i have been focusing on feral and will do more enhancement when TC and the balancing out is complete.


Please test out and leave comments to me so i can improve in PM to me. Would be great if experienced profile writer would give hint how i can code better as well since its a bit of spaghetti.

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba will you continue developing your Holy paladin profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think I remember him saying he will do that  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

wrong info

----------


## rknights

does anyone happen to have crystaltech's warlock profile? I seems to have some issue with Sherons profile. Could not detect that Immolate is not own debuff on target... thus keeps trying to cast conflagrate...

I had added "PLAYER"...

This is the code.. 

if not HaveDebuff("target",348,3,"PLAYER") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then return true end

Any assistance??

----------


## crystal_tech

one sec i'm moving things around

heres the updated link for 4.3 profiles. my sig is also updated.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQ...h_Profiles.txt

----------


## sheuron

Rogue Combat PvE Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome Sheuron, gonna get my Rogue up to 90 so I can try it out.
If only this site wasnt so nazi about +rep limiting I'd give you +rep sheuron, just gotta spread around some more I guess.

----------


## Gabbz

@sheuron
Is there something strange with your frost script ?
Been using it to level some on Beta and it have worked flawless (as usual) but today when i was testing a new lvl 85 mage on training dummies it stopped working almost dirr.
I managed to get pet freeze of then it stopped.
It even blocked my UI so i couldnt even press spells manually (Actionbar and Spellbook) and it required a logout to get it working again.

Is it just me or is it more people having same issues on training dummies ?

In have a vague memory that i encountered same problem when i was making Moonkin rotation but it got solved by itself after a reloadui.

----------


## firepong

> @sheuron
> Is there something strange with your frost script ?
> Been using it to level some on Beta and it have worked flawless (as usual) but today when i was testing a new lvl 85 mage on training dummies it stopped working almost dirr.
> I managed to get pet freeze of then it stopped.
> It even blocked my UI so i couldnt even press spells manually (Actionbar and Spellbook) and it required a logout to get it working again.
> 
> Is it just me or is it more people having same issues on training dummies ?
> 
> In have a vague memory that i encountered same problem when i was making Moonkin rotation but it got solved by itself after a reloadui.


It's a problem with CastSpellByID. It's why a lot of us developer's are going to CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))). That, and Beta has a Bug with Cast SpellByID(spellID) from what I remember.

----------


## buntcake72

> one sec i'm moving things around
> 
> heres the updated link for 4.3 profiles. my sig is also updated.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQ...h_Profiles.txt


Should be saying "One sec I'm moving things around for 5.0" dammit! I'm literally not playing until I see a functioning hunter profile on here from you guys for 5.0. Damn for getting me hooked on PQR!! Ha. Ha. 

I just wish I was functional enough to write my own but all I can do is test it.

----------


## sheuron

> @sheuron
> Is there something strange with your frost script ?
> Been using it to level some on Beta and it have worked flawless (as usual) but today when i was testing a new lvl 85 mage on training dummies it stopped working almost dirr.
> I managed to get pet freeze of then it stopped.
> It even blocked my UI so i couldnt even press spells manually (Actionbar and Spellbook) and it required a logout to get it working again.
> 
> Is it just me or is it more people having same issues on training dummies ?
> 
> In have a vague memory that i encountered same problem when i was making Moonkin rotation but it got solved by itself after a reloadui.


Happend to me once while writing the monk script, but was unable to reproduce it. Sugested to xelper some days ago to change internal PQR cast to CastSpellByName.

This are the current bugs i experienced on beta:
- PQR cant cast some spells because IsSpellKnown return false to spells you actually know and able to cast. Is not a PQR bug, is a game bug
- Rarely i got "tainted execution error", but after a reloadui PQR continue working.
- Try to cast some bugged spells make UI stop working, need to relog to fix it. Happend with "Touch of Death" (Monk), game activate the spell, but player is unable to use it, PQR keep spamming spell because is active, and UI stop working. Game bug.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Should be saying "One sec I'm moving things around for 5.0" dammit! I'm literally not playing until I see a functioning hunter profile on here from you guys for 5.0. Damn for getting me hooked on PQR!! Ha. Ha. 
> 
> I just wish I was functional enough to write my own but all I can do is test it.


lol well i am getting ready for 5.0.4 hince cleaning up the directory

----------


## kuukuu

> Happend to me once while writing the monk script, but was unable to reproduce it. Sugested to xelper some days ago to change internal PQR cast to CastSpellByName.
> 
> This are the current bugs i experienced on beta:
> - PQR cant cast some spells because IsSpellKnown return false to spells you actually know and able to cast. Is not a PQR bug, is a game bug
> - Rarely i got "tainted execution error", but after a reloadui PQR continue working.
> - Try to cast some bugged spells make UI stop working, need to relog to fix it. Happend with "Touch of Death" (Monk), game activate the spell, but player is unable to use it, PQR keep spamming spell because is active, and UI stop working. Game bug.


Similar bug happens with Nova's Windwalker profile. I can reproduce it repeatedly while running LFR on beta. Haven't ran into it with my Brewmaster profile yet, but maybe Brewmaster isn't bugged.

----------


## blacknightlll

@crystal_tech long as theres a assassination profile in there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vogel81

Much <3 Sheuron. Rep coming your way. Has anyone heard anything new from Blinded? I know he said he was working on the sub/assassination specs before.

----------


## Chasemarley04

Sheuron is the best

----------


## Gabbz

im tired so i need help. Anyone can explain why this 


```
 if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(12472)) == 0  then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(12472))) return true end
```

doesnt work ?
Well it works but it stops the rotation. He cast Icy Veins but doesnt proceed to next ability. If i remove that text the rotation works again...

----------


## taker

```
local get12472 = PQR_SpellAvailable(12472)
local info12472 = tostring(GetSpellInfo(12472))


if get12472 then
    PQR_DebugP(info12472)
    CastSpellByName(info12472)
    return true
end
```

Check the profil debug for any error and why you dont use PQR_SpellAvailable, its so good specialy for a dps profile, you can make pqr cast more quickly.

----------


## firepong

> im tired so i need help. Anyone can explain why this 
> 
> 
> ```
>  if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(12472)) == 0  then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(12472))) return true end
> ```
> 
> doesnt work ?
> Well it works but it stops the rotation. He cast Icy Veins but doesnt proceed to next ability. If i remove that text the rotation works again...


If this is on Beta, turn Skip Unknown to false. Like Sheuron stated, there's been a bug on Beta since it started where IsSpellKnown() returns false for some of the spells. Also, if you use CastSpellByName(), remove the spellID from the left hand column and remove return true. It might just be that if the spell has a CD, it's returning that it is ready to use even though it is not. 

P.S. I found out its better to use local start, duration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID) where start + duration - GetTime() for the CD. Think I first seen this in Sheuron's or Bu_ba's profiles and since then, have been using it.




> ```
> local get12472 = PQR_SpellAvailable(12472)
> local info12472 = tostring(GetSpellInfo(12472))
> 
> 
> if get12472 then
>     PQR_DebugP(info12472)
>     CastSpellByName(info12472)
>     return true
> ...


I would love to see PQR_SpellAvailable() make a druid feral profile quicker, please, tell how  :Cool:  Feral's have no GCD what so ever on there moves.

----------


## taker

> I would love to see PQR_SpellAvailable() make a druid feral profile quicker, please, tell how  Feral's have no GCD what so ever on there moves.


I dont play feral so i dont know how the gameplay work but, in general a dps class with many proc (like the sham elem), PQR_SpellAvailable() with PQR_SpellAvailableTime is better to trigger importants spells quickly and not wait the cooldown to 0 and all the other abilities logic check (during this times a other spell can be cast and delay your important proc ect...).

I remember having spend hours tweaking my profile with this command and my dps was much better.  :EEK!:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> If this is on Beta, turn Skip Unknown to false. Like Sheuron stated, there's been a bug on Beta since it started where IsSpellKnown() returns false for some of the spells. Also, if you use CastSpellByName(), remove the spellID from the left hand column and remove return true. It might just be that if the spell has a CD, it's returning that it is ready to use even though it is not. 
> 
> P.S. I found out its better to use local start, duration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID) where start + duration - GetTime() for the CD. Think I first seen this in Sheuron's or Bu_ba's profiles and since then, have been using it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see PQR_SpellAvailable() make a druid feral profile quicker, please, tell how  Feral's have no GCD what so ever on there moves.


Just to set the story straight.... It's not a bug where IsSpellKnown() return false... 

How blizzard started doing it was this way.... Blizzard starting just swapping spells out... (THIS IS NOT NEW TO THE BETA)

Take a look at Sunfire and Moonfire, it works exactly the same way. In order to cast Sunfire, you need Moonfire's SpellID.

So for Immolate on a Destruction Warlock in beta. I need to cast Corruption in order to cast Immolate. So how I do it. Have Skip Unknown on False, Have the proper Spell ID for what you want to cast in the Spell ID, 

then 
CastSpellByID(686, PQR_CustomTarget) -- Guessed at Corruptions SpellID dont quote me on that
return true 
end

this will cast the proper spell AND check and make sure that it has been cast to play nice with PQR's built in checks.


-----

And yes I will maintain H Pally for 5.0.4 drop

----------


## buntcake72

> lol well i am getting ready for 5.0.4 hince cleaning up the directory


Nothing but love for ya Crystal!

----------


## Edsaxe

> one sec i'm moving things around
> 
> heres the updated link for 4.3 profiles. my sig is also updated.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQ...h_Profiles.txt


getting an error with the bm hunter download

----------


## llvancell

Can someone please point me to Shammy Enhance profile for DS thanks

----------


## nikkisha

Praying that either Sheuron, Kickmydog, or Crystaltech puts out a PVE Hunter profile by next Tuesday, BM spec priority. I will donate!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Praying that either Sheuron, Kickmydog, or Crystaltech puts out a PVE Hunter profile by next Tuesday, BM spec priority. I will donate!


Sheuron already released a Hunter PVE BM profile for mists. :P
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Dominium

Anyone doing a rewrite/update of Cokx Warlock PvP Gold to 5.0.4? If no, I could do it (only an update tho, so it works with MoP - at least until I like my warlock more ;P )

Cheers

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Any chance of a Resto Shaman profile Sheuron? I will love you forever!  :Wink:

----------


## Fumi

anyone that has a very nice PVE Hunter profile (either SV or MM)

----------


## Genetyk

The Rogue Assassination Beta Profile is bug (Finisher envenom don't cast, Dismatch too)

----------


## sheuron

> Any chance of a Resto Shaman profile Sheuron? I will love you forever!


Shaman Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Untested. Some missing spells, The profile is not amazing but should be enought to level up 85 to 90

----------


## blacknightlll

@genetyk who made a rogue assassination profile?

----------


## Kaylo

> Can someone please point me to Shammy Enhance profile for DS thanks


You can find this posted not to long ago:



> There is one here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...questions.html ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)
> 
> Links to my own enh pve profiles:
> Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
> Enh PvE_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml

----------


## maleth

I've never seen a dev bash out as many profiles as the Legendary Sheuron.

Absolutely top notch.

I have to spread my Rep before i can give you more. Sad face.

----------


## kickmydog

> Praying that either Sheuron, Kickmydog, or Crystaltech puts out a PVE Hunter profile by next Tuesday, BM spec priority. I will donate!


I won't be until EJ has finished dissecting all the specs and talents and the best times to use them.

----------


## firepong

I MIGHT make a BM profile after 5.0.4 hits. Already have Sheuron's Surv rotation updated for Beta Myself. Should work fine on 5.0.4 I hope lol.

----------


## Genetyk

> @genetyk who made a rogue assassination profile?


Hey, imdasandman have edited the assassination profile of Crystal_tech for beta (5.0.4), VERY GOOD WORKS but envenom and dismatch are "bug"





> Rogue- Assassian(Crystal_tech edit)
> 
> SVN users-
> imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 33: /trunk


First page

----------


## mrsalvas

hi, is there any chance that someone is doing a warlock affliction or demo profile befor the mop release ? Warlock should be very powerful i think.

----------


## buntcake72

> I MIGHT make a BM profile after 5.0.4 hits. Already have Sheuron's Surv rotation updated for Beta Myself. Should work fine on 5.0.4 I hope lol.


This is exactly why I won't be playing any raids on Tuesday, I'm just going to mess around with Crystal's BM profile and give you amazing writers time to work out the rotations.

----------


## Kinkeh

> This is exactly why I won't be playing any raids on Tuesday, I'm just going to mess around with Crystal's BM profile and give you amazing writers time to work out the rotations.


Yea, there's a lot of guides/info out for 5.0.4 at the moment. Icy-Veins have been updating their class guides for 5.0.4 and there's a lot of other info on forums like mmo-champion (I.E. Beast Mastery Hunter DPS Guide (WoW MoP 5.0.4) - Icy Veins | [OFFICIAL] MoP Beta Hunter Information ) and this is just for hunters, Icy-veins has a lot of info on most of the other classes and specs to, as well as noxxic I believe said they were going to release some guides the day before the patch, so there will definitely be a lot of things to read and help devs in making their profiles for sure, certainly has helped me making a profile for my main for Tuesday.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Shaman Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Untested. Some missing spells, The profile is not amazing but should be enought to level up 85 to 90


<3 Awesome! Thanks!




> I've never seen a dev bash out as many profiles as the Legendary Sheuron.
> 
> Absolutely top notch.
> 
> I have to spread my Rep before i can give you more. Sad face.


This. Wish I could rep more.  :Frown:

----------


## nikkisha

> Sheuron already released a Hunter PVE BM profile for mists. :P
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


I missed it! I try to keep up with the thread, but didn't see that. Thank you so much for pointing it out to me!

(I donated to Sheuron, been using his hunter profiles since Firelands!)

----------


## blacknightlll

> The Rogue Assassination Beta Profile is bug (Finisher envenom don't cast, Dismatch too)


edit dispatch to spellid 1752

working on envenom

edit Envenom to spellid 2098

----------


## temp123

> Shaman Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Untested. Some missing spells, The profile is not amazing but should be enought to level up 85 to 90


Shall I remove riptide glyph? I instance and it spamed riptide untill oom

----------


## whirle

Is there any way to make Holy Radiance work with bu_ba's? 
I realize it is largely a situational spell, so it can be tricky. the best way to do it would be to make it so its only casted when there are more people around your target.
Is there any way to do that?

----------


## firepong

> Is there any way to make Holy Radiance work with bu_ba's? 
> I realize it is largely a situational spell, so it can be tricky. the best way to do it would be to make it so its only casted when there are more people around your target.
> Is there any way to do that?


The way he has Holy Radiance coded, it already does that.

----------


## Genetyk

> edit dispatch to spellid 1752
> 
> working on envenom
> 
> edit Envenom to spellid 2098


No:




> Dispatch = 111240
> Envenom = 32645
> Assassination


And your spellid:




> Sinister Strike = 1752
> Eviscerate = 2098
> Combat


And, Dispatch is NOT the builder CP , it's only one spell/proc, and the builder CP TargetHealth < 30% (Backstab Like)

----------


## blacknightlll

> No:
> 
> 
> 
> And your spellid:
> 
> 
> 
> And, Dispatch is NOT the builder CP , it's only one spell/proc, and the builder CP TargetHealth < 30% (Backstab Like)


Putting Dispatch to spellid to 111240 does not make it go off. Dispatch is in place of Sinister strike. So you must use the spellid for Sinister Strike to make it go off. This as well is for envenom. Click the links you put up and read the bottom of the tool tip. says it right on it.

----------


## cukiemunster

Will PQR work with .NET 4.0? Only asking because apparently HB is going to require this when they release their 5.0 update. I will not upgrade to .NET 4.0 if it is not compatible with PQR.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Will PQR work with .NET 4.0? Only asking because apparently HB is going to require this when they release their 5.0 update. I will not upgrade to .NET 4.0 if it is not compatible with PQR.


I run .net framework 4.0 fine with PQR(and HB) currently so you shouldn't have a problem.

----------


## firepong

> Will PQR work with .NET 4.0? Only asking because apparently HB is going to require this when they release their 5.0 update. I will not upgrade to .NET 4.0 if it is not compatible with PQR.





> I run .net framework 4.0 fine with PQR(and HB) currently so you shouldn't have a problem.


PQR should already require .Net Framework 4.0. If you get no error's when you start PQRotation, then you already have .Net 4.0 installed on your computer.

----------


## imdasandman

my beta unholy profile is 5.0.4 ready and is working on beta... On beta for both frost and unholy I cannot figure out how to get Soul Reaper to fire off even Kink's beta version of it does do squat :/

link to my svn repo links(1st page post on this thread) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

Kink's code



```
local SpellKnown = IsSpellKnown(130735)
local hasTarget = UnitIsEnemy("player", "target")
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")
local UH = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

-- Thanks to firepong for the help, messy messy code at the moment but single line code isn't working for some reason.

if SpellKnown then
   if HasTarget then
      if not isDead then
         if UH <= 35 then
            if UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitIsUnit("target", "boss1") then
               if GetSpellCooldown(130735) ~= 1 then
	              return true
               end
            end
         end
      end
  end
end
```

----------


## firepong

> my beta unholy profile is 5.0.4 ready and is working on beta... On beta for both frost and unholy I cannot figure out how to get Soul Reaper to fire off even Kink's beta version of it does do squat :/
> 
> link to my svn repo links(1st page post on this thread) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Kink's code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Look at what is in Bold. Can't believe no one noticed this before. It won't fire off period with the capital H there  :Wink:

----------


## averykey

What's going on with WoW? I just came back from a break, are they releasing 5.0 yet?

Xelper what changes have they made to ret?

----------


## firepong

> What's going on with WoW? I just came back from a break, are they releasing 5.0 yet?
> 
> Xelper what changes have they made to ret?


5.0.4 is going live next week. And as of right now with the latest changes to Ret in MoP, they are one of the lowest DPS classes from what I have been reading with number's on the forums (Don't go by sims, there's to much changes going on for them to be up to date).

----------


## Kinkeh

> my beta unholy profile is 5.0.4 ready and is working on beta... On beta for both frost and unholy I cannot figure out how to get Soul Reaper to fire off even Kink's beta version of it does do squat :/
> 
> link to my svn repo links(1st page post on this thread) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Kink's code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yea get rid of that messy code :P(was from the first version of my profile), just use this:


```
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if Targethealth < 35 then
   if ( UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitIsUnit("target", "boss1") ) then
      return true
   end
end
```

^^ Even that is messy but like I added in the original note, for some reason single line code, or and statements mess up and totally skip certain code.

Also, Remember soul reaper has different spell ids for each spec, since each spec utilizes a different version of SR each costing either a frost, blood or unholy rune according to spec.
Unholy: 130736
Frost: 130735

----------


## averykey

> 5.0.4 is going live next week. And as of right now with the latest changes to Ret in MoP, they are one of the lowest DPS classes from what I have been reading with number's on the forums (Don't go by sims, there's to much changes going on for them to be up to date).


Blizzard did it again -_-, We were doing fine a month ago and now we are shit again? Jeez, a ret must have slept with ghost crawlers wife or something.


Next week huh, I don't know if I will play WoW if ret is as low as you say.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Blizzard did it again -_-, We were doing fine a month ago and now we are shit again? Jeez, a ret must have slept with ghost crawlers wife or something.
> 
> 
> Next week huh, I don't know if I will play WoW if ret is as low as you say.


If you took the current 4.3 simcraft results and compared them to the tier 14 heroic simcraft results, it would be relatively the same(they are doing as much as arms warriors and unholy dks in simcraft results, so if they buff ret anymore(which they will >.>) they will have to buff everything else), that's just the patchwerk stuff though...all of the first tier is like anti-melee, and blizzards goal as they have said is to balance the classes to the content, and simcraft themselves have said their sims are not accurate versus blizzards personal tests, and 5.0.4 hits live on the 28th (this Tuesday).

----------


## Genetyk

> Putting Dispatch to spellid to 111240 does not make it go off. Dispatch is in place of Sinister strike. So you must use the spellid for Sinister Strike to make it go off. This as well is for envenom. Click the links you put up and read the bottom of the tool tip. says it right on it.


So good !! Sorry for don't understand your first reply 
+Rep for you





> Will PQR work with .NET 4.0? Only asking because apparently HB is going to require this when they release their 5.0 update. I will not upgrade to .NET 4.0 if it is not compatible with PQR.


Yes, I have NetFramework 4.0 and is good  :Smile:

----------


## chipeat

> Shaman Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Untested. Some missing spells, The profile is not amazing but should be enought to level up 85 to 90


<3 Sheuron.

Did you have a specific build in mind with this rotation or is generic enough to use by any resto build?

Also, what does the Sanctuary/Serenity modes do (RightControl)? 

Thank you!

Note: Just tested the rotation and it works great. Love the addition of the Lightning Bolt and it auto cancellation when heals are needed.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Anyone doing a rewrite/update of Cokx Warlock PvP Gold to 5.0.4? If no, I could do it (only an update tho, so it works with MoP - at least until I like my warlock more ;P )
> 
> Cheers


If you could do that, it would be great. I really want to start pvping with my lock more. I also really like the conquest set right now and come the patch with conquest gear becoming honor gear, I can grind it out in battlegrounds then.

----------


## sheuron

> <3 Sheuron.
> 
> Did you have a specific build in mind with this rotation or is generic enough to use by any resto build?
> 
> Also, what does the Sanctuary/Serenity modes do (RightControl)? 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Note: Just tested the rotation and it works great. Love the addition of the Lightning Bolt and it auto cancellation when heals are needed.


Just fixed some bugs, download the profile again.

You can use any glyphs or talent setup.

----------


## vieviurka

Did anyone occurred any problems while using PQR on Windows 8 ? On my machine shows right process and character and seems to be attaching to it but title on the rotation selection window says 'not logged in' (and can't select rotation, obviously). 

I'm using PQR 2.1.8, everything worked fine before Windows upgrade.

EDIT:
Solved. Problem was with taint log enabled, not with Windows.

----------


## DarkMassacre

Is Bossqwerty planning on making any MoP profiles for either arms or fury war? I would be willing to pay if the price is reasonable.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Is Bossqwerty planning on making any MoP profiles for either arms or fury war? I would be willing to pay if the price is reasonable.


I think he quit WoW, or is on a break :\. I haven't heard a thing if he was planning on returning to making profiles or not.

----------


## xLegendx

> Is Bossqwerty planning on making any MoP profiles for either arms or fury war? I would be willing to pay if the price is reasonable.


He was selling his warrior a couple months ago on the forums so, I think he might be done for a long time.

----------


## yourson

> Is Bossqwerty planning on making any MoP profiles for either arms or fury war? I would be willing to pay if the price is reasonable.


Many would... but I don't think he is comming back.

----------


## whirle

> The way he has Holy Radiance coded, it already does that.


It does? Mine never seems to cast it. 
It casts Light of Dawn when there are people in front, but never Holy Radiance.
Is there something I'm doing wrong?

----------


## travis2861

@*sheuron will you be adding assassination support before mists hits?
Love all your work so far!*

----------


## llvancell

Hey guys

any enhance shammy (Cata) PQR profile i can use ?
love ur works, thanks so much

----------


## dklcfr

> Hey guys
> 
> any enhance shammy (Cata) PQR profile i can use ?
> love ur works, thanks so much


look in firepongs post in the first page of the thread.

----------


## BallisticJoker

> my beta unholy profile is 5.0.4 ready and is working on beta... On beta for both frost and unholy I cannot figure out how to get Soul Reaper to fire off even Kink's beta version of it does do squat :/
> 
> link to my svn repo links(1st page post on this thread) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Hey Imdasandman - Thanks for making a killer 4.3.4 Frost DW Masterfrost rotation! I actually ranked on WoL on a couple Heroic fights in DS.

Just wondering if the 5.0.4 rotation beta is ready for pre-patch. I know that you stated it is but notes say it's just for beta. Also - will the addition of the 87 talent glitch out PQR? Or is it pretty much smooth sailing? If the new rotation works as well as 4.3.4, I'll be in heaven! Hopefully it still works with masterfrost. And what's your DK's build like? I have some ideas, but I don't know if your rotation needs a certain manditory glyph.

PS: I'm donating asap b/c your profiles are too crazy good! Just gotta fix my paypal situation haha

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Imdasandman - Thanks for making a killer 4.3.4 Frost DW Masterfrost rotation! I actually ranked on WoL on a couple Heroic fights in DS.
> 
> Just wondering if the 5.0.4 rotation beta is ready for pre-patch. I know that you stated it is but notes say it's just for beta. Also - will the addition of the 87 talent glitch out PQR? Or is it pretty much smooth sailing? If the new rotation works as well as 4.3.4, I'll be in heaven! Hopefully it still works with masterfrost. And what's your DK's build like? I have some ideas, but I don't know if your rotation needs a certain manditory glyph.
> 
> PS: I'm donating asap b/c your profiles are too crazy good! Just gotta fix my paypal situation haha


*cough* sorry I'm not sandman, but I still figured I'd help  :Stick Out Tongue:  since I've been spending a lot of time learning frost for MoP.

There is no mandatory glyph as of right now for dks sadly, the build would be this:


Plague Leech = better DPS, unholy blight is useless on single target fights and would honestly only be used in long aoe situations.

I chose Death Siphon over death pact, since it's the only DPS talent, that also heals you for a pretty nice number. So if you'd be in range of the boss and needed health badly, this is what you'd want to cast. Though most of the time your ghoul will be up so it probably wouldn't matter either way you choose, remembering death pact no longer kills your ghoul(takes 50% of its health). We also play in Frost Presence now.

There is also 3 different ways of playing frost going into MoP.
-Hastefrost DW
-Hastefrost 2H (What I'll be playing, something new and burst is crazy for leveling/target switching and easier to get one weapon then two during leveling/progression)
-Masterfrost 2.0 DW

The numbers are negligible and all have their pros and cons, such as masterfrost 2.0 now using Death and Decay in its single target rotation which might be bad during progression if certain fights require no AoE or the tank drags the target out of the DnD and in that case would need 2 different rotations to spend obliterate on the unholy runes instead of death and decay. Overall DW is doing slightly better (1k or so) in near perfect scenarios and I see 2H coming up on top on target switching fights(which mop has a lot of in the raid testing I've been doing). If you want to, I'd like if you gave my 2H frost profile a try too when 5.0.4 launches and in the beta, always like feedback  :Big Grin: .

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *cough* sorry I'm not sandman, but I still figured I'd help  since I've been spending a lot of time learning frost for MoP.
> 
> There is no mandatory glyph as of right now for dks sadly, the build would be this:
> 
> 
> Plague Leech = better DPS, unholy blight is useless on single target fights and would honestly only be used in long aoe situations.
> 
> I chose Death Siphon over death pact, since it's the only DPS talent, that also heals you for a pretty nice number. So if you'd be in range of the boss and needed health badly, this is what you'd want to cast. Though most of the time your ghoul will be up so it probably wouldn't matter either way you choose, remembering death pact no longer kills your ghoul(takes 50% of its health). We also play in Frost Presence now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick run down. I wasn't sure whether to go 2h or not but now I will definitely be giving it a try. 2 handed will be a nice change anyway. I'll probably go with Death Pact just because I'm used to it. What's the deal with Conversion? Is there any time when that talent will be useful?

I haven't really looked at other class talent trees but I hope they are not all like DK. Most of our tree there is no choice really for frost.

Tier 1: Plague Leech (increased DPS) Unholy Blight for very AOE fights as Kinkeh said.
Tier 2: AMZ for the raid cooldown (Lichborne is could be used if really needed but more PvP and as for purgatory I can only really see Flag Carriers taking it because blood dks will probably take one of the other 2.
Tier 3: Deaths Advance will work out to be a dps increase overall. Chilblains if some adds need to be slow. And the other pvp mostly if ever.
Tier 4: Our first real choice between Death Pact and Death Siphon. I will be goin for Pact just because I am used to it.
Tier 5: Whichever works out be the most DPS (at the moment for frost that's Empowerment, I think Corruption is best for Unholy right now)
Tier 6: Last row isnt great dps wise, and will just be the most useful. AOE death grip might be useful in some fights. Desecrated ground is pvp really, which leaves Winter which will be handy.

Alot of that is very general but from what I can see all of our tree is very clear cut. Maybe it's just me?

----------


## vorn10

> Shaman Restoration PvE Mist of Pandaria
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> Untested. Some missing spells, The profile is not amazing but should be enought to level up 85 to 90


Working for me except "chain heal". It stops on chain heal. When i remove from rotation all is fine.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Imdasandman - Thanks for making a killer 4.3.4 Frost DW Masterfrost rotation! I actually ranked on WoL on a couple Heroic fights in DS.
> 
> Just wondering if the 5.0.4 rotation beta is ready for pre-patch. I know that you stated it is but notes say it's just for beta. Also - will the addition of the 87 talent glitch out PQR? Or is it pretty much smooth sailing? If the new rotation works as well as 4.3.4, I'll be in heaven! Hopefully it still works with masterfrost. And what's your DK's build like? I have some ideas, but I don't know if your rotation needs a certain manditory glyph.
> 
> PS: I'm donating asap b/c your profiles are too crazy good! Just gotta fix my paypal situation haha


I will try the profile out on a 85 dk later on and make sure it does not glitch.
As far as my talant build goes o used the same as kinks except o picked up siphon instead of death pact. I used it a lot while leveling up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallisticJoker

Thanks Klinks + Imdasandman for the quick responses.

@Klinks - I'll give your 2h spec a try, I have the heroic warmaster 2h mace lying around so I'll throw it on and see what it does lol
@Imdasandman - cool thanks for your reply! Hopefully it'll run flawless like your 4.3.4 one does  :Smile: 

And i'd like to thank both of you for puttin so much time into your coding and I have full confidence they will be raid topping DPS rotations no matter what. I really hope someone works out a masterfrost 2.0 rotation ^^ That's my favourite one to play!

----------


## chipeat

> Just fixed some bugs, download the profile again.
> 
> You can use any glyphs or talent setup.


Sheuron: Thank you for the updates and continued support of the Resto Shaman class.

I tested again last night and noticed that the rotation was not cleansing Righteous Shear [Magic] from the Benedictus fight in HoT. After reviewing the Purify Spirit ability in the rotation, I believe I know what the problem is. 

There have been a few changes to Shaman's cleansing abilities in MoP. Cleanse Spirit only removes curses now and cannot be talented into removing magic (Cata talent - Improved Cleanse Spirit). It is also now on an 8 second cool down instead of an instant cast. Purify Spirit is a new spell that cures all curse and magic that is also on an 8 sec cool down (not sure if its a shared cool down with Cleanse Spirit, I assume so). 

The Purify Spirit in the rotation looks to have Spell ID for Cleanse Spirit (51886). Purify Spirit is 77130. Additionally, the code returning true on Magic only, which, I think, should also be "Curse"

Current snippet of Purify Spirit ability code:



```
if bufftype == "Magic" then return true end
```

Should be something like this? (I'm not a coder, don't hurt me)



```
if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Curse" then return true end
```

I'll continue testing the rotation out tonight and provide any more feedback if any bugs are found.

Thanks again,

-C

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron: Thank you for the updates and continued support of the Resto Shaman class.
> 
> I tested again last night and noticed that the rotation was not cleansing Righteous Shear [Magic] from the Benedictus fight in HoT. After reviewing the Purify Spirit ability in the rotation, I believe I know what the problem is. 
> 
> There have been a few changes to Shaman's cleansing abilities in MoP. Cleanse Spirit only removes curses now and cannot be talented into removing magic (Cata talent - Improved Cleanse Spirit). It is also now on an 8 second cool down instead of an instant cast. Purify Spirit is a new spell that cures all curse and magic that is also on an 8 sec cool down (not sure if its a shared cool down with Cleanse Spirit, I assume so). 
> 
> The Purify Spirit in the rotation looks to have Spell ID for Cleanse Spirit (51886). Purify Spirit is 77130. Additionally, the code returning true on Magic only, which, I think, should also be "Curse"
> 
> Current snippet of Purify Spirit ability code:
> ...


Need more testing, but seem Purify Spirit (77139) is not a real spell, just an alias of Cleanse Spirit (51886)

CastSpellByID(77130) dont work, however CastSpellByID(51886) is working and have all functionality of Purify Spirit

----------


## sheuron

> Working for me except "chain heal". It stops on chain heal. When i remove from rotation all is fine.


Seem some players lack full functionality of PQR. If /dump PQR_UnitInfo("player") return empty to you report Xelper about your configuration, may help to improve it.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Thanks for the quick run down. I wasn't sure whether to go 2h or not but now I will definitely be giving it a try. 2 handed will be a nice change anyway. I'll probably go with Death Pact just because I'm used to it. What's the deal with Conversion? Is there any time when that talent will be useful?


Conversion is a blood only thing in my opinion, it doesn't heal for that much and frost/unholy can't really afford to lose RP. In my opinion there is some customization you can do with our tree but it's definitely pretty straight forward if you had no clue what to choose.

----------


## chipeat

> Need more testing, but seem Purify Spirit (77139) is not a real spell, just an alias of Cleanse Spirit (51886)
> 
> CastSpellByID(77130) dont work, however CastSpellByID(51886) is working and have all functionality of Purify Spirit


Thanks for the quick response.

Interesting because Cleanse Spirit and Purify Spirit are two different spells. I will test again tonight and verify.

Thanks again,

-C

----------


## maleth

> Anyone doing a rewrite/update of Cokx Warlock PvP Gold to 5.0.4? If no, I could do it (only an update tho, so it works with MoP - at least until I like my warlock more ;P )
> 
> Cheers


Hey Dominium!

Will you be doing a Ret PVP MOP profile like the kick ass one you've modded up for Cata? Its absolutely amazing buddy.

In the hope that you will, I'm going to pre rep you.

I'm begging here btw. This is me, begging. :P

----------


## bauwoo

Dominium I am also wondering if you're going to do a Ret PvP profile?

Xelper is your Ret PvE profiles ready for use tomorrow (Tuesday)?

bu_ba_911 are your Warrior PvP and PvE specs going to be updated for MoP?


Just want to say thanks for the work you guys have put into this project along side I'd like to say thanks to the developers profiles I don't use.

----------


## Noelpqr

> Seem some players lack full functionality of PQR. If /dump PQR_UnitInfo("player") return empty to you report Xelper about your configuration, may help to improve it.


well what kinda of configuration should we include?

----------


## Dominium

> Hey Dominium!
> 
> Will you be doing a Ret PVP MOP profile like the kick ass one you've modded up for Cata? Its absolutely amazing buddy.
> 
> In the hope that you will, I'm going to pre rep you.
> 
> I'm begging here btw. This is me, begging. :P





> Dominium I am also wondering if you're going to do a Ret PvP profile?
> 
> Xelper is your Ret PvE profiles ready for use tomorrow (Tuesday)?
> 
> bu_ba_911 are your Warrior PvP and PvE specs going to be updated for MoP?
> 
> 
> Just want to say thanks for the work you guys have put into this project along side I'd like to say thanks to the developers profiles I don't use.



Definitely, and it should be better then the current one ;P You will have to give me some time tho, I wanna know the level 90 damage/healing numbers to make sure which abilities have priority and on what classes.

----------


## g1teglover

> Seem some players lack full functionality of PQR. If /dump PQR_UnitInfo("player") return empty to you report Xelper about your configuration, may help to improve it.


With Onya's or Sheuron's profiles which are using PQR's internal call to get unit distance, doing a " /dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")" will result in a empty result no matter what the target is. Doing " /dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","player")" will occasionally return an empty result as well, while being supposed to return a "0". 

I've managed to fix the issue by changing the script to not use the internal PQR_UnitDistance, but to use the older version that Onya's profile used to contain. By adding the following lines of code, I was able to get chain heal to cast again without issue (This only applies to Onya's profile, haven't attempted to fix Sheuron's as of yet).

In the --Init-- section of Onya's profile, comment out or remove the current DistanceBetweenUnits function (listed below):



> function DistanceBetweenUnits(unit1,unit2)
> if unit2 == unit1 then return 0 end
> local r = PQR_UnitDistance(unit1,unit2)
> return r
> end


Now paste into the profile the following code, and then enjoy chain heal working again.



> function onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit)
> local x,y = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit) 
> return x,y
> end
> 
> function NewScaleFactor(unit1,dist)
> local x1,y1 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)
> local x2,y2 = onyaGetPlayerMapPosition("player")
> if x2 ==nil then x2 = 0 end
> ...

----------


## sheuron

the idea is to get objetmanager working for everyone, not wasting time reussing old code.

----------


## Vogel81

I'm not that great with code and I think someone said they had a working Assassination profile.. can someone give a link for that?  :Smile:  Pretty please? And/Or a working Sub Profile

----------


## Battler624

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA/5.0.4] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.5
> Hey guys , I mainly made this profile for myself originally, so I could raid 5.0.4 and test the beta but I'm releasing it in case there's others out there that will also need it for pre-patch and the beta, if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> -- Up to date beta 2H rotation.
> -- Utilizes Plague Leech.
> ...


is this profile of yours usable for 85? cuz the MoP changes will hit tomorrow but we wont be able to rank up until sept.25

----------


## Kinkeh

> is this profile of yours usable for 85? cuz the MoP changes will hit tomorrow but we wont be able to rank up until sept.25


Yep, I made it with tomorrow in mind  :Big Grin: , so long as whenever Xelper updates the offsets (he's pretty fast at it usually) it will be ready for tomorrow and so forth.

----------


## firepong

Well guys, if in the foreseeable future, you see me post that I'm not going to be making profiles anymore, here's the reason.

Put in a ticket in-game for a item I lost. If they do an extensive check on my account, well, there's no way of missing that I was botting on the account  :Wink:  So if I get a perm-ban, I wanted to let you guys know it was a treat making profiles. I will still be here to help around with coding, but I will not be making any new profiles. If it, again, is perm-banned, it just gave me the reason to give WoW up for a while (I do have a secondary account, but doesn't have Cata and the soon to come out Mists of Pandaria expansion) and seriously think about and study for what I'm going into the Navy as, which is the Nuclear Field.

Again, this is if my account get's banned. If it doesn't get banned, I will still be around making and updating profiles till it actually does get banned  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> Well guys, if in the foreseeable future, you see me post that I'm not going to be making profiles anymore, here's the reason.
> 
> Put in a ticket in-game for a item I lost. If they do an extensive check on my account, well, there's no way of missing that I was botting on the account  So if I get a perm-ban, I wanted to let you guys know it was a treat making profiles. I will still be here to help around with coding, but I will not be making any new profiles. If it, again, is perm-banned, it just gave me the reason to give WoW up for a while (I do have a secondary account, but doesn't have Cata and the soon to come out Mists of Pandaria expansion) and seriously think about and study for what I'm going into the Navy as, which is the Nuclear Field.
> 
> Again, this is if my account get's banned. If it doesn't get banned, I will still be around making and updating profiles till it actually does get banned


They won't ban you. I extensevily hack and bot on all my accounts and have done item restores on all of them


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## T0mm

Is there some feral cat profile updated to MoP?

----------


## firepong

> They won't ban you. I extensevily hack and bot on all my accounts and have done item restores on all of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


We will see, blizzard seems to hate me more than other's, so I have my doubts xD




> Is there some feral cat profile updated to MoP?


Gabbz has one, but mine will be updated as soon as server's come online and Xelper puts out a list of updated offset's.

----------


## g1teglover

> the idea is to get objetmanager working for everyone, not wasting time reussing old code.


I know, I was providing a work around until the code can be made to work for everyone.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Well guys, if in the foreseeable future, you see me post that I'm not going to be making profiles anymore, here's the reason.


Why didn't you use the item restoration tool blizz added (self automated)? or was it too long ago?

----------


## blacknightlll

im crossing my fingers that blinded has a profile tomorrow. havent seen anything from him in a week, he said had have a update. subs looking like the best spec out of the 3.

----------


## firepong

> Why didn't you use the item restoration tool blizz added (self automated)? or was it too long ago?


Because I didn't sell it. I physically deleted it outta my bags. I thought it was something else and when I went to look for it to put it on the AH, it wasn't there lol

----------


## Decaed

> Because I didn't sell it. I physically deleted it outta my bags. I thought it was something else and when I went to look for it to put it on the AH, it wasn't there lol


The self-automated item restoration allows you to restore items you've deleted and sold.

----------


## firepong

> The self-automated item restoration allows you to restore items you've deleted and sold.


Not if the item wasn't Epic, rare, or green C.c I'm talking about a white pet here, Captured Firefly in particular  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  See where I'm going with this? Exactly

----------


## srsbykhry

You have my vouch.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Seem some players lack full functionality of PQR. If /dump PQR_UnitInfo("player") return empty to you report Xelper about your configuration, may help to improve it.


I stopped updating PQR as soon as people started reporting that Chain Heal had stopped working on this thread. I think its PQR 2.15 that still works but I'm not sure (will check and update when I get home). I don't know if that helps in any way. I haven't updated because I was hoping that it would be fixed. I have a seperate up to date version that I use on the beta and chain heal seems to be working but I haven't tested it much. Tomorrow I will need to update for the patch anyway so hopefully it will still work.

----------


## Edsaxe

> Well guys, if in the foreseeable future, you see me post that I'm not going to be making profiles anymore, here's the reason.
> 
> Put in a ticket in-game for a item I lost. If they do an extensive check on my account, well, there's no way of missing that I was botting on the account  So if I get a perm-ban, I wanted to let you guys know it was a treat making profiles. I will still be here to help around with coding, but I will not be making any new profiles. If it, again, is perm-banned, it just gave me the reason to give WoW up for a while (I do have a secondary account, but doesn't have Cata and the soon to come out Mists of Pandaria expansion) and seriously think about and study for what I'm going into the Navy as, which is the Nuclear Field.
> 
> Again, this is if my account get's banned. If it doesn't get banned, I will still be around making and updating profiles till it actually does get banned


when you say you were botting on the account, you mean you were using something other than pqr? cause pqr isn't considered a bot nor is it banable in the eyes of blizzard.

----------


## averykey

> when you say you were botting on the account, you mean you were using something other than pqr? cause pqr isn't considered a bot nor is it banable in the eyes of blizzard.



Is it a third party application that interacts with the game? Yes, it's a bot in the eyes of blizzard.

But they don't scan for offsets right now, so pqr will not get him banned.

edit:

When the servers come up I will re-release my ret mop profile if it still works, If it doesn't it will be up later today or early tomorrow.

I will also release my tank profile if it still works.

----------


## imdasandman

> when you say you were botting on the account, you mean you were using something other than pqr? cause pqr isn't considered a bot nor is it banable in the eyes of blizzard.


He uses honor buddy hence why fire pong has cross program pqr profile tied into a custom version of singular

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lidl

Hey, any shadow priest updated profile? as been a while since i last manually played and im a bit scared to raid tonight  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Xelper is there a way to detect how many mobs are around the player? I know there is a way in honorbuddy, would it be possible to port it over?

I have been looking into ret for mop and there are a lot of variables with the new priority system and I need a way to detect how many mobs are around.

For example at certain gear levels it would be better dps to switch to divine storm at 2 mobs and at 5-6 mobs hotr pulls ahead of HoW/exo.


edit: I can't make more profiles to switch between these situations because, it's a dps loss to keep switching between profiles; the profile takes a second to load and you lose a gcd or two which over time is a big loss of dps.

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper is there a way to detect how many mobs are around the player? I know there is a way in honorbuddy, would it be possible to port it over?
> 
> I have been looking into ret for mop and there are a lot of variables with the new priority system and I need a way to detect how many mobs are around.
> 
> For example at certain gear levels it would be better dps to switch to divine storm at 2 mobs and at 5-6 mobs hotr pulls ahead of HoW/exo.
> 
> 
> edit: I can't make more profiles to switch between these situations because, it's a dps loss to keep switching between profiles; the profile takes a second to load and you lose a gcd or two which over time is a big loss of dps.


As of right now, no. Maybe eventually. 

On the topic of switching rotations... you shouldn't be losing any GCDs. When the switch rotation is made via function calls all that happens is the rotation queue variable is swapped out for the other rotation. I can look into it if it is indeed taking that long, but it really shouldn't be. Are you sure what you aren't seeing is Seal switching (which is on GCD)? So it isn't just looking like you are losing a GCD?

----------


## averykey

> As of right now, no. Maybe eventually. 
> 
> On the topic of switching rotations... you shouldn't be losing any GCDs. When the switch rotation is made via function calls all that happens is the rotation queue variable is swapped out for the other rotation. I can look into it if it is indeed taking that long, but it really shouldn't be. Are you sure what you aren't seeing is Seal switching (which is on GCD)? So it isn't just looking like you are losing a GCD?


When I am switching rotations there is a very slight pause, then a seal switch, then it goes on with the rotation.

It might be less than half a gcd, but with the way rets are looking, I will be switching profiles all the time and losing dps because of it.

----------


## Gorthok

I think I need to convert my Profile to the 5.0 now -.- I'll release it sometime this week.

----------


## jeffrey92

hey guys is there any mop pvp profiles out yet ? i dida quick search but all i could find was people asking for a ret pvp profile lol im looking for any pvp profiles for any class for mop please ?  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Gorthok

They are here

----------


## averykey

:O 4 hours 25 mins to go

----------


## Ruinit

> :O 4 hours 25 mins to go


That's optimistic lol usually big patches come out really late 11:00am pst = more like 5:00 pm  :Frown:

----------


## blacknightlll

1st page take a look

----------


## Gorthok

Patch is downloadable now

----------


## bauwoo

I just downloaded the update and it switched the client to 64bit. Will this be a problem for PQR when servers come online?

----------


## Gorthok

Hey Xelper any plans on supporting 64 bit any time soon? I'd like to take advantage of the 64 bit wow and DX11

----------


## Gorthok

> I just downloaded the update and it switched the client to 64bit. Will this be a problem for PQR when servers come online?


On the log in screen click the system button on the right, then the Advanced tab, then click the Graphics API and select DirectX 9 and restart the game it will load as 32 bit instead of 64 bit.

----------


## Xelper

64 bit will NOT work as other people have been saying. I believe I have a warning message in PQR that shows up if it detects the 64 bit client running. I have no current plans to support it because I don't really have the time to figure it out.

DirectX 11 is fine for PQR, I don't use a DX9 EndScene hook.

I will try to have the offsets up ASAP, I am at work right now. As a reminder, all of your old profiles will NOT WORK anymore. You should try MOP profiles.

----------


## bauwoo

Thanks Gorthok. Tried it but whenever the game launcher is used to open WoW, it will default back to 64 even if you do change per your instructions. *I did however find a way around it. In the WoW directory, there is Wow.exe and Wow-64.exe. You can open WoW using Wow.exe to get 32bit again.*

----------


## bauwoo

btw when using Wow.exe, DirectX 11 is working with 32bit when selected.  :Smile: 



Update:
32bit option is also in the client launcher. *Options > Game Preferences > Launch 32 Bit Client*

----------


## firepong

> 64 bit will NOT work as other people have been saying. I believe I have a warning message in PQR that shows up if it detects the 64 bit client running. I have no current plans to support it because I don't really have the time to figure it out.
> 
> DirectX 11 is fine for PQR, I don't use a DX9 EndScene hook.
> 
> I will try to have the offsets up ASAP, I am at work right now. As a reminder, all of your old profiles will NOT WORK anymore. You should try MOP profiles.


Have you read the PM I sent you yet by any chance?

----------


## Wonderworm

> I will try to have the offsets up ASAP, I am at work right now. As a reminder, all of your old profiles will NOT WORK anymore. You should try MOP profiles.


Looks like the build we will be using on live is 16016 .. so maybe we will get lucky and it will be the same as the last beta build which already works with the latest offsets and is the same build number 16016.

----------


## Xelper

The offsets for MOP beta will work for this live build. Please be sure to run PQRUpdater.exe to get to v2.1.8 or some functionality will not work.

----------


## ace99ro

the beta Enhance Shammy profile spams this lua error

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/28/12 18:58:26
Count: 1158
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target") ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 192
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## firepong

> the beta Enhance Shammy profile spams this lua error
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 08/28/12 18:58:26
> Count: 1158
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> ...


If this is my profile, you know it hasn't been updated since April right? I'll probably update all my profiles as soon as I can get to my brothers or a friends house to download the patch update cause of my limited bandwidth.

----------


## Krimp

Anyone planning on making a DK PvP profile?

----------


## Unamola

Hi guys =)

has usual i'm back to see the goodies of the new pacth =)

i been testing some profiles in the beta but i havent been able to test any ELEMENTAL SHAMAN profile on beta.
Any help in the case? or has no 1 coded 1 profile yet?

Has for the ones tested-- Sheuron and crystal_tech all working flawless has always =)

Smal request for all profiles coders plz link the "build" u using to make the profile on the observation tab ^_^ it's a real life saver some times

has always tks and keep up the good job =)

----------


## averykey

Can anyone give me a link to a beta profile, I need to look over the code to see if their are any changes that will effect my profile.

Has anything special changed, that will prevent profiles from running normally?

I remember seeing something about castspellid being bugged.

edit:

GAHHHHHHHASVBGFHABHJBASDJASDJASBDJHABFLSDABDASBDKSFBKIF BSLFBDLKLKFJDNFNFLKSNFLJKSDNLNLJJJJ

EXTENDED 2 HOURS NOMEGUSTA

----------


## Kinkeh

> Can anyone give me a link to a beta profile, I need to look over the code to see if their are any changes that will effect my profile.
> 
> Has anything special changed, that will prevent profiles from running normally?
> 
> I remember seeing something about castspellid being bugged.
> 
> edit:
> 
> GAHHHHHHHASVBGFHABHJBASDJASDJASBDJHABFLSDABDASBDKSFBKIF BSLFBDLKLKFJDNFNFLKSNFLJKSDNLNLJJJJ
> ...


._. I have to sit through this Optimization anyways. blah.

----------


## dklcfr

> ._. I have to sit through this Optimization anyways. blah.


Optimization? $10 says they're just reporting to blizz how much porn is on the pc.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Optimization? $10 says they're just reporting to blizz how much porn is on the pc.


I'd agree, but it's definitely uploading it all with how long it's taking  :Wink: .

----------


## bobo

For anyone having trouble with the launcher launching the 64 bit client all you have to do is click on options in the upper left hand corner of the launcher. Then game preferences and put a check next to "Launch 32 bit client".

You may also have to delete the files "Battle.net-64.dll", "MovieProxy.exe", and the "Wow-64.exe" files in your WoW install folder. It should work without deleting them but if it doesn't either delete them or move them or rename them. Those are the instructions given by Blizz and they are working great for me.

----------


## Gorthok

Xelper how much would it cost for you to put the required effort into making a 64 bit version. I've been told if you use a 64 bit compiler that it should convert to 64 bit without an issue if the program was written with portability in mind and you may have inadvertently done so already.

----------


## dklcfr

Maintenance extended by another hour le sigh.

----------


## Raakz

is there a shadow priest profil for 5.0.4?

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper how much would it cost for you to put the required effort into making a 64 bit version. I've been told if you use a 64 bit compiler that it should convert to 64 bit without an issue if the program was written with portability in mind and you may have inadvertently done so already.


The issue is not compiling my program to run in 64 bit, the problem is the internal changes in the World of Warcraft client. Long answer short, things work different in the x86-64 bit instruction set.

My program rewrites some World of Warcraft instructions, and it does it expecting the target to be running the x86 version of the code.

----------


## Gorthok

I sure wish I knew more about coding i'd be on board to help convert it. Auto detect 64/32 PQR would be amazing.

----------


## Bgreen12

Hey everyone (mainly profile devs, lol) , I was making this code for a little bit of a better Overpower logic for PvP arms warrior. I know it wont be the same in 5.0.4 but I was just wondering how to accomplish this task for further reference.

What I am attempting to accomplish is let the taste for blood buff tick down to 4 seconds or less, then cast the first overpower. If the first overpower is successful, and a taste for blood proc happens immediately (which it can and will, since the old taste for blood happened every 5 seconds) then cast the 2nd overpower immediately and not wait for the buff to tick down any seconds, if possible.

here is the code:



```
local op, _, _, _, _, _, optimer = UnitBuffID("player", 60503)

if op
  and UnitExists("target") 
  and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") 
  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(7384), "target") == 1
  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target")
  then
  		if optimer - GetTime() <= 4 
  		and not opCount
  		then
  		CastSpellByID("7384","target")
  		opCount = 1
  		end
  		
  		if opCount == 1
  		then
  		CastSpellByID("7384","target")
  		opCount = nil
  		end
  		
  end
end
```


it seems as though this allows you to cast the overpower the first time correctly but when a second taste for blood procc'ed immediatly afterwards it wouldnt cast another overpower, it will just keep waiting until that one is down to 4 seconds or less. can someone help with what i am trying to accomplish please?

i know this wont be the same in 5.0.4, probably in 5.0.4 the code will just be to spam it whenever possible.

in fact it could have been very simple and if a taste for blood buff was on, i just do a overpower everytime ASAP, but this logic if done correctly would have made it more bursty and better for pvping  :Smile:

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hi looking for Prot/Arms 5.0.4 Profiles jw if any will be up?

----------


## blinkster18247

any warlock profiles for 5.0.4 in the making? I've used the search button. If I missed it by chance. I apologize.

----------


## Kinkeh

> any warlock profiles for 5.0.4 in the making? I've used the search button. If I missed it by chance. I apologize.


Crystal_tech has all three specs in developement I believe, but is releasing them to donators first to test then releasing them to the public. Along with Valma, but I believe he's waiting for changes to slow/stop to release his.

----------


## Lightbrand

> Hey everyone (mainly profile devs, lol) , I was making this code for a little bit of a better Overpower logic for PvP arms warrior. I know it wont be the same in 5.0.4 but I was just wondering how to accomplish this task for further reference.
> 
> What I am attempting to accomplish is let the taste for blood buff tick down to 4 seconds or less, then cast the first overpower. If the first overpower is successful, and a taste for blood proc happens immediately (which it can and will, since the old taste for blood happened every 5 seconds) then cast the 2nd overpower immediately and not wait for the buff to tick down any seconds, if possible.
> 
> here is the code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm no expert, but I would try using an "else" statement rather than a separate "if" for when your opCount == 1.
Since in my knowledge of other programming language, when you use "end", everything you wrote prior to that wouldn't have been carried over in your second "if".

----------


## vorn10

Hello.
I have problem with Nova Monk Rotation. iam using windwalker profile and on most mobs it cast some spells and then stop. I cant even cast manually. Only autoattack. No interupt on. Any ideas?
After mobs die it works as it should. Iam turing on/off exiting pqr anything and not working.

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm waiting for servers to come up and then update a bit then release to my donators and release to ownedcore. til then.

----------


## blinkster18247

> i'm waiting for servers to come up and then update a bit then release to my donators and release to ownedcore. til then.


I <3 you and everything you do with PQR Crystal_tech.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kroniq

Servers up!

----------


## bauwoo

Xelper your Ret Beta profile has a glitch. It keeps on refreshing the default seal that is on the single or aoe profile.

----------


## ace99ro

remove the seal from the rotation and it will work fine , just set the seals manually

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

Any rogue/warrior/druid rotations working right now?

----------


## kickmydog

I don't really have time to re-write all my hunter profiles atm. I'm getting used to all the changes.

However, I've fixed some problems I found with Sheuron's BM profile and upped it's damage a fair bit so that it will use BM abilities a little more sensibly.

kmdbeta_HUNTER_Abilities.zip

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Any rogue/warrior/druid rotations working right now?


Anything that worked in beta is working flawlessly for arms right now. Its good news for raids tonight.

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

> Anything that worked in beta is working flawlessly for arms right now. Its good news for raids tonight.


I've been trying to find the beta profiles but can't.. I might be retarded. Do you mind linking the thread/post to me?

I need PROT WARRIOR, COMBAT ROGUE, RESTO DRUID.

----------


## bauwoo

averykey your profile is non functional right now.

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper your Ret Beta profile has a glitch. It keeps on refreshing the default seal that is on the single or aoe profile.


Launch the MOP profile not the old one.

----------


## bauwoo

Oh it's the MOP profile from the first page of this thread. Right after your first post. Do you have a more up to date profile?

----------


## bauwoo

I wonder if Harsh Words/Glyph of Word of Glory might be worked into future ret profiles. It seems to be a good DPS gain on low priority.

----------


## daveyboyuk

is it just me or does anyone else have trouble gettin new offsets i go to update but the button is greyed out

edit :- nvm fixed it

----------


## Amagicalman

Can we get updated Death Knight profiles? It would be much appreciated, thank you!

----------


## averykey

> I wonder if Harsh Words/Glyph of Word of Glory might be worked into future ret profiles. It seems to be a good DPS gain on low priority.



It isn't, the buff only last 6 seconds, you lose damage over time.

----------


## XGamerX

Dk profiles!! Please!!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey can someone link me to a new Holy Priest PvE profile for the new patch?

----------


## phantom325

> Anything that worked in beta is working flawlessly for arms right now. Its good news for raids tonight.


Could you link me to where I could download that please? I'm an arms war with a raid tonight  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blinkster18247

> Could you link me to where I could download that please? I'm an arms war with a raid tonight


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot) 


Sheuron has a wide number of classes/specs already pre-done for pre-patch...not sure how they work dps, but they do work.

----------


## solarwake

@imdasandmam

What spec/glyph combo are you using for your unholy profile? I tried it out on a dummy and I was at about 25k as compared to 45k with kinks 2h frost profile with same gear/reforges.

Thanks
Solarwake

----------


## Arria88

I know you are all working hard on your profiles. Just throwing it out there that I am waiting for a *Shadow Priest* profile. Best I can get so far is the *Nova (Shadow BETA)*, which only buffs me and uses no skills.

*Thanks all!!*

----------


## farnumdizzle

Does anyone know off the top of their head if the Nova holy pally rotation works with the new patch? Or if there is a profile for a holy pally that works with the new patch?

----------


## firepong

So whats the verdict on best hunter DPS? With a modified version of Sheuron's Surv Rotation, I'm pulling a solid 30k without CD's. Whats Beast mastery pulling?




> Does anyone know off the top of their head if the Nova holy pally rotation works with the new patch? Or if there is a profile for a holy pally that works with the new patch?


There's one on his SVN somewhere for BETA. Don't know how it's doing, just know that he did make one.

----------


## daveyboyuk

just curious what presence dks are using as frost now ?
is it frost/frost pres 
unholy/unholy/pres

----------


## farnumdizzle

> So whats the verdict on best hunter DPS? With a modified version of Sheuron's Surv Rotation, I'm pulling a solid 30k without CD's. Whats Beast mastery pulling?
> 
> 
> 
> There's one on his SVN somewhere for BETA. Don't know how it's doing, just know that he did make one.


Thanks firepong!

----------


## firepong

> just curious what presence dks are using as frost now ?
> is it frost/frost pres 
> unholy/unholy/pres


Pretty much from what my guildies are telling me.

----------


## daveyboyuk

wow fast reply thx firepong

----------


## Battler624

> wow fast reply thx firepong


with 1 exception i've been hearing 2H frost is in unholy presence.

----------


## Battler624

> Yep, I made it with tomorrow in mind , so long as whenever Xelper updates the offsets (he's pretty fast at it usually) it will be ready for tomorrow and so forth.


Y'okay :P thanks man

----------


## phantom325

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot) 
> 
> 
> Sheuron has a wide number of classes/specs already pre-done for pre-patch...not sure how they work dps, but they do work.


Those are fury, not arms ;/

----------


## garoboldy

newest build crashes/stops working when cutscenes or phasing occurs.

not sure whats up with that.

----------


## kickmydog

> So whats the verdict on best hunter DPS? With a modified version of Sheuron's Surv Rotation, I'm pulling a solid 30k without CD's. Whats Beast mastery pulling?


I've been pulling about 40k or so with my modified version of sheuron's BM. I'm working on a full re-write of it atm, but mostly his profile does the job.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> @imdasandmam
> 
> What spec/glyph combo are you using for your unholy profile? I tried it out on a dummy and I was at about 25k as compared to 45k with kinks 2h frost profile with same gear/reforges.
> 
> Thanks
> Solarwake


just a thought kinks clearly states his profile as 2h i cant remember seeing imdasandman saying if his was dw or 2h

----------


## SeveredShadow

Stormstrike doesn't seem to be working since the patch today. All other abilities are working as intended.

----------


## averykey

*Averyretmop*

Download Avery.Ret.zip @ UppIT

Mass exo is supported, will release a version that supports the tier 6 talents when I get some time.

What is the problem with this, throws errors about unitdebuffid, but I use the same thing for inq and it works fine, I took the code blocks out one by one and they all seem to throw it.

Maybe someone more knowledgeable can give some insight.



> --- [ExtraActionButton1] ---
> local DivineShield = UnitBuffID("player", 642)
> local LeftAlt = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> 
> --- [Fading Light] ---
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> 
> if fadingtime ~= nil and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 and DivineShield == nil then 
> RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
> ...

----------


## geroth22

Can anyone post a resto druid profile that works? Sheuron's says it's unsupported until level 90 and is just plain broken when I try to use it. Thanks. P.S. Feral might be nice too.

----------


## OnionsTich

Feral tank profile? anyone got a link? or arms warrior? or resto druid?!

----------


## TehVoyager

> Feral tank profile? anyone got a link? or arms warrior? or resto druid?!


Also hoping for a Guardian tank profile.

----------


## OnionsTich

yes please gaurdian profiel... cuz right now my damage is ass as a tank

----------


## blacknightlll

Has Anyone heard from lBlinded]? really wishing on a update atm :P

----------


## Edsaxe

> Is it a third party application that interacts with the game? Yes, it's a bot in the eyes of blizzard.
> 
> But they don't scan for offsets right now, so pqr will not get him banned.
> 
> edit:
> 
> When the servers come up I will re-release my ret mop profile if it still works, If it doesn't it will be up later today or early tomorrow.
> 
> I will also release my tank profile if it still works.


My understanding was a bot is considered autonomous and does not require a user at the keyboard whereas pqr does

----------


## blinkster18247

> Also hoping for a Guardian tank profile.



Gabbz had released one, it's a pretty basic set up, it has a Single Target and AoE, i've been using it in HoTs and used it in DS and did successful.




> Uploaded my MoP Druid profiles
> Guardian - Very simple rage rotation, both single and aoe. You need to use Savage Defense or Frenzied Regen on your own. It will Maul if you have high rage
> Feral - There is a 85 and a 90. Level 90 requires DoC. You also need to glyph savage roar. Only uses gloves at TF so any other you need to add manually
> Moonkin - Only Level 90 at the moment and uses Incarnation and Vigil.
> 
> Feral 85 dps is around 38k single and 3 targets around 45K
> Feral 90 dps is around 58k dps but it is not optimized fully yet, waiting for more TC and more stable environment.
> Moonkin was around 48 when i tried it last but i have been focusing on feral and will do more enhancement when TC and the balancing out is complete.
> 
> ...


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/GabbzDruidMoP.rar

----------


## 808

so what profiles are working so far in 5.0.4? 

thanks,
808

----------


## OnionsTich

thank you very much blinkster

----------


## blinkster18247

> so what profiles are working so far in 5.0.4? 
> 
> thanks,
> 808


I know all of Sheuron's current ones he had on the first page, and some of the ones on the past few pages, like where somebody had upgraded his beast mastery hunter one, and there's avery's ret profile. just use the search button guys, it's not too hard.




> thank you very much blinkster


Not a problem man. here to help.

----------


## OnionsTich

thank you very much blinksterblink. you know the bossarms warrior profiles. that shits good. but no luck finding a good resto druid or lock one lol

----------


## solarwake

Yeah I tested Kinks profile as 2H frost. I was asking imdasandman about his unholy profile (2H only).

----------


## blinkster18247

> thank you very much blinksterblink. you know the bossarms warrior profiles. that shits good. but no luck finding a good resto druid or lock one lol



Sheuron has multiple profiles here, including Resto Druid. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## mrsalvas

affliction warlock plllzzzzz

----------


## firepong

> affliction warlock plllzzzzz


Make one  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Uploaded my MoP Druid profiles
> Guardian - Very simple rage rotation, both single and aoe. You need to use Savage Defense or Frenzied Regen on your own. It will Maul if you have high rage
> Feral - There is a 85 and a 90. Level 90 requires DoC. You also need to glyph savage roar. Only uses gloves at TF so any other you need to add manually
> Moonkin - Only Level 90 at the moment and uses Incarnation and Vigil.
> 
> Feral 85 dps is around 38k single and 3 targets around 45K
> Feral 90 dps is around 58k dps but it is not optimized fully yet, waiting for more TC and more stable environment.
> Moonkin was around 48 when i tried it last but i have been focusing on feral and will do more enhancement when TC and the balancing out is complete.
> 
> ...


Feral Single does not work, it just spams FFF into chat window auto swinging. Just a heads up =]

----------


## mrsalvas

i dont know how :'( :'( :'( dont even know how to find spell id

----------


## 808

I know Kink's Panda Frost is 2H but what about Imdasandman's frost profile? Is it dw or 2H? Also, is there such a thing as Masterfrost in 5.0.4?

Also thanks for the replies on whats working so far and gonna try out a few random dungeons/LFR with sheuron's.

thanks,
808

----------


## Zeldrak

> Actually, my edit of Sheurons profile (with perfect LnL handling) delivers slightly better DPS then kickmydogs profile, although I always use his for AoE.
> 
> You can search the old thread for Dominium sheuron survival edit or sth like that if you want


I've tried to find your profile, but I can't find it anywhere. Do you know if there are any BM or SV profiles that are updated to 5.0.4? Everything I"ve read says that BM will be the top DPS spec in MoP, but right now I'm only getting 10k on a dummy. Granted, I'm geared, gemmed, enchanted, and reforged for SV and I *think* the BM profile I'm using is up to date for MoP, but I'm not sure. All in all, until HonorBuddy comes back in _at least_ a week, I need something. I suck at playing. I can only get 7k DPS by hand in any spec.  :Frown:  I let HB spoil me for the past 3 years, which has made me forget how to play by hand.

----------


## sheuron

haha, 400+ downloads on a single day, cheaters cheaters everywhere!

----------


## elconiglio

Hello, I have updated the profiles I use to work with 5.0.4. 

The only problem I am getting is with the Interrupt (it isn't interrupting anything). Anyone else having this issue?

Maybe I have to update some ids from spells that have changed in the "Initialize" routine... does anyone have some information about this? 

Thanks!

----------


## OnionsTich

sheuron!!!! Your feral is no gaurdian! also plz make warlock profiles someone! and sheuron your resto profile is so buggy :P

----------


## bauwoo

Damn averykey, that is a very good start. I haven't notices errors but I'm still playing with it.

Ultra I topped off at 108k burst on lust and then finished the fight at 64k.

----------


## Arria88

> haha, 400+ downloads on a single day, cheaters cheaters everywhere!


And once there is a nice Shadow Priest one out there, you can add +1 more download, +rep, and also +PayPal donation if it is flawless with all the "cast this if this procs/has stacks/etc" and all the trimmings  :Smile:  

***Thanks again for all the hard work everyone!!! 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> sheuron!!!! Your feral is no gaurdian! also plz make warlock profiles someone! and sheuron your resto profile is so buggy :P


Me and Crystal_Tech have started development.... I have a baseline for Dest Single Target already coded, minor bugs and modifications are needed, but Warlocks are becoming my main class for Cata for expect some love from Nova Team  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Update on Pally.... it was working last I checked, currently no time to dig deep as previously stated changing main class.... But i will maintain it.

----------


## Ronnotter

> just curious what presence dks are using as frost now ?
> is it frost/frost pres 
> unholy/unholy/pres


Frost as Frost and Unholy as unholy

----------


## sheuron

> And once there is a nice Shadow Priest one out there, you can add +1 more download, +rep, and also +PayPal donation if it is flawless with all the "cast this if this procs/has stacks/etc" and all the trimmings  
> 
> ***Thanks again for all the hard work everyone!!! 
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Donation: The act or contract by which a person voluntarily transfers the title to a thing of which be is the owner, from himself to another, *without any consideration*, as a free gift.

----------


## blacknightlll

Haha nice one

----------


## firepong

> I've been pulling about 40k or so with my modified version of sheuron's BM. I'm working on a full re-write of it atm, but mostly his profile does the job.


What's your iLVL as well as the way your specced? I'm running full mastery with crit (43% mastery and 30% crit) with crows and dire beasts. I can burst upwards of 60k and level out to about 32k on Beast Mastery. This is pretty much even with what I'm pulling on Survival geared the same way since they cut all Haste out of Survival. Mastery seems to pull more DPS than Haste Now. I am also Expertise capped, so I loose a few mastery to getting that capped.

I'm also using the 410 Zon'Ozz Crossbow over the 416 Madness bow because we lost our stat stick. I pull a decent 2k more DPS with the XBow over the Madness Bow.

P.S. This is all done with a 401 iLVL like stated, mastery and crit build on both Survival and Beast Mastery. These are my personal edits as well for the profiles.

P.S.S This is all done on a Target Dummy. Do not have access to instances at the moment because I am still downloading the patch and it takes me about 10minutes to zone in because of the optimization shit  :Mad: 

P.S.S.S I will not be uploading the profiles myself, as stated, they are my modified version's, not 100% my coding and writing. I won't take rep away from the person that made them for my own gain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

If anyone could direct me to an update assination or Sub PVE spec PQR profile  :Smile:  I'd be extremely thankful

----------


## Gabbz

> Feral Single does not work, it just spams FFF into chat window auto swinging. Just a heads up =]


Never had that problem, have they changed the Weakened Armor debuff id? Put up a new version removing some of the debuggs.
Also have 3 states of dps, chilling, normal and berserking. Press left Control to cycle through. Chilling is not using Tigers Fury, Normal is not using Berserk and Berserking is using Berserk :Smile: .

Have only tested on Beta since MoP is not yet arrived in europe.

----------


## Krimp

Can someone revamp Kaolla's profiles? It's damn near flawless and he's not answering my pms.

----------


## kuukuu

> Never had that problem, have they changed the Weakened Armor debuff id? Put up a new version removing some of the debuggs.
> Also have 3 states of dps, chilling, normal and berserking. Press left Control to cycle through. Chilling is not using Tigers Fury, Normal is not using Berserk and Berserking is using Berserk.
> 
> Have only tested on Beta since MoP is not yet arrived in europe.


Feral rotation just auto attacks it seems for single target, even using the new version that isn't spamming chat. This is on live 5.0.4 that I'm testing it but I believe the build is identical to the beta build atm as the version number is the same.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Me and Crystal_Tech have started development.... I have a baseline for Dest Single Target already coded, minor bugs and modifications are needed, but Warlocks are becoming my main class for Cata for expect some love from Nova Team 
> 
> Update on Pally.... it was working last I checked, currently no time to dig deep as previously stated changing main class.... But i will maintain it.



I'm a sad panda about this... :Frown:

----------


## Zeldrak

Could someone kindly advise me as to what profiles are working for this new patch? I've been browsing and searching this forum for the past hour now. Everyone's talking about working profiles for all these classes, but the only profile I've found is for Beast Master hunter, and even then, it has to run for 15 minutes to get the numbers that survival got before this patch. It slowly builds dps. I'm just trying to find something for either my blood dk, my arms warrior, my combat rogue, or anything that actually works and makes use of the new talents and changes. I've got everything except a mage, which I just don't want. Some of these people don't have links, or the links they do have are to outdated profiles. I'm still new here, so finding things is still a bit tedious and confusing to me. I don't know where to go like most of the old members here do.

----------


## dklcfr

> Could someone kindly advise me as to what profiles are working for this new patch? I've been browsing and searching this forum for the past hour now. Everyone's talking about working profiles for all these classes, but the only profile I've found is for Beast Master hunter, and even then, it has to run for 15 minutes to get the numbers that survival got before this patch. It slowly builds dps. I'm just trying to find something for either my blood dk, my arms warrior, my combat rogue, or anything that actually works and makes use of the new talents and changes. I've got everything except a mage, which I just don't want. Some of these people don't have links, or the links they do have are to outdated profiles. I'm still new here, so finding things is still a bit tedious and confusing to me. I don't know where to go like most of the old members here do.


check the first page of the thread.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm a sad panda about this...


lol which part?

and Healing was easy to code after I got the general scheme of how i wanted to work it done  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I just need to code talents and stuff for the new patch

----------


## Zeldrak

> check the first page of the thread.


The links that le`ad to a wiki page with outdated profiles? That's the only thing I saw on the first post on the first page. I'll check again, and read all the way down the page.

----------


## Gabbz

> Feral rotation just auto attacks it seems for single target, even using the new version that isn't spamming chat. This is on live 5.0.4 that I'm testing it but I believe the build is identical to the beta build atm as the version number is the same.


Uploaded a hack where i removed the FFF, please test it and see if it works. Also i nave not glyphed FFF or talented it so perhaps that is the issue. Will try later when i get home

----------


## philsta420

> Uploaded a hack where i removed the FFF, please test it and see if it works. Also i nave not glyphed FFF or talented it so perhaps that is the issue. Will try later when i get home


It's seems to be working for the most part.. Is there any way your able to add in a hotfix for switching into bear form? and possibly add and ALT function of some sort to stop the rotation allowing shapeshift without issues?

----------


## llvancell

No love for warlock Demo/Affli atm . i'm a one sad panda ...

----------


## SHJordan

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


What talent and glyph building is needed for the combat rogue?

----------


## Gabbz

> It's seems to be working for the most part.. Is there any way your able to add in a hotfix for switching into bear form? and possibly add and ALT function of some sort to stop the rotation allowing shapeshift without issues?


What do you want to do in bear form? The glory days of bearkitty is gone and it is very situational to shift into bear.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Uploaded a hack where i removed the FFF, please test it and see if it works. Also i nave not glyphed FFF or talented it so perhaps that is the issue. Will try later when i get home


So I decided to play my druid...tried Gabbz profile out and sheuron. Gabbz yours started to work after I found your notes after looking into the ability to get the glyph of Savagery. Both seem to be working thus far...( I know nothing about druids ) 

Though I am seeing a decrees in frame rate with both profiles.

----------


## SpyroPT

-- No longer help needed --

----------


## SHJordan

> Anything that worked in beta is working flawlessly for arms right now. Its good news for raids tonight.


Are you pretending to update your sub pve rogue? or maybe doing a pvp one?

----------


## Arria88

> Donation: The act or contract by which a person voluntarily transfers the title to a thing of which be is the owner, from himself to another, *without any consideration*, as a free gift.


Haha, you got me for using the wrong word. Ok, scratch the donation part and add in +compensation for someone's time and effort in creating a flawless shadow priest profile. Hope that's a better use of words for what I wanted to say  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## topher80

Hello all is that a person can create a thread here WoW Bot Maps And Profiles to identify all the profiles for each DEVELOPER update 5.0.4 to ease the search profile for the official thread of PQR is very hard because of all the post

Thank you in advance

----------


## KleskReaver

> So I decided to play my druid...tried Gabbz profile out and sheuron. Gabbz yours started to work after I found your notes after looking into the ability to get the glyph of Savagery. Both seem to be working thus far...( I know nothing about druids ) 
> 
> Though I am seeing a decrees in frame rate with both profiles.


I'm also getting a reduced frame rate, I'm using Sheuron's Combat Rogue beta 5 profile

this didn't happen in 4.3  :Frown: 

am yet to try the Fury Warrior one

---EDIT---
After some testing I've determined that the frame rate drop is related to the "> Offensive Spells" ability in the rotation,

if you remove these 2 lines from the code in the ability editor it should fix up the frame rate  :Smile: 



> local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
> or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 )

----------


## frII

Have anyone tryed Sheurons profiles?Like Fury/Prot warrior maybe?Are they working on live?

----------


## Raakz

any working shadow profile out now?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You could try Team Nova's shadow for beta.

----------


## Raakz

where i can found this? have searched in the svn from team nova but not found

----------


## vorn10

@Sheuron
I think u wanted to fast do resto druid profile  :Wink: 
For Reju:


```
if ( ( ( members[1].HP < 99 or UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) == "TANK" ) and UnitThreatSituation(members[1].Unit) == 3 ) 
or ( members[1].HP < 90 and PQR_IsMoving(1) ) ) 
and not HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,139,nil,"PLAYER") 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

U did to checking if have renew  :Big Grin:  and it was spaming reju.
Erm u copied whole code from Renew :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Master34

> Have anyone tryed Sheurons profiles?Like Fury/Prot warrior maybe?Are they working on live?



Both works perfectly, i play with it

----------


## handnavi

> Never had that problem, have they changed the Weakened Armor debuff id? Put up a new version removing some of the debuggs.
> Also have 3 states of dps, chilling, normal and berserking. Press left Control to cycle through. Chilling is not using Tigers Fury, Normal is not using Berserk and Berserking is using Berserk.
> 
> Have only tested on Beta since MoP is not yet arrived in europe.


Hey Gabbz, i think you need to change some SpellIds. :-)



```
local Berserk = UnitBuffID("player", 106951)   < instead of 106952
```



```
local SavageRoar, _, _, _, _, _, SavageRoarEndTime = UnitBuffID("player", 127538)    < instead of 62071
```

Weakened Armor is fine and works as intended.
To fix the issue just use:


```
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(770))) -- FFF  :-)
```

Cheers

----------


## frII

> Both works perfectly, i play with it


Mine are dont work at all and I dont undestand why=( I thought myabe it's caus eof DX 11 mode turned on<I turned it back to DX9.And it didnt helped=(

What I could do wrong?

Win 7 x 32
So WoW client is x32 eather.
Turned on DX9.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Gabbz, trying out your guardian-profile atm (only on dummies, gonna go try a dungeon soon) but I reckon you've played around with it on beta a little and know how to play it. 
Using your Kittybearprofile earlier I had the profile do the rotation while binding Barkskin Survival Instincts & Frenzied Reg to buttons 1,2 and 3. Now with the new patch bringing
all new guardian-spells its really interesting with new cooldowns / abilities such as Savage Defense Renewal Might of Ursoc et cetera, but I gotta bind some new buttons as I take it
your profile handles dps-rotation only if I guess correctly? 

Just wondering how you play your guardian using your own profile, to compare. I mean the new abilities has to make things interesting now in raids etc (glyph of Survival Instincts for example 2min cd).

----------


## bbrainey1995

Anyone know of a working Warlock profile for dest or demo? I have tried Crystal_tech but I am getting Lua errors. Thanks!

----------


## rippy1987

any updated warrior arms?

----------


## Mistytwlight

Help!! Before the patch my PQR was working just fine, after the patch I got Invaild Wow (x64) (67744) and cannot get PQR to work at all. Can anyone please help me?

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba you beta holy paladin profile isn't working, this i what i get:


```
Message: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
Time: 08/29/12 13:30:58
Count: 1115
Stack: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: spellsToCheck = <table> {
 1 = 635
 2 = 82326
 3 = 19750
 4 = 879
 5 = 82327
}
(for generator) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(for state) = <table> {
 1 = 635
 2 = 82326
 3 = 19750
 4 = 879
 5 = 82327
}
(for control) = 1
i = 1
v = 635
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = 635
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## hbkx1

Attachment 9786Attachment 9785I found the last beta ones for Nova team but I can't get them to work right maybe someone smarter than me can have a quick look at them........

----------


## Kroniq

> Help!! Before the patch my PQR was working just fine, after the patch I got Invaild Wow (x64) (67744) and cannot get PQR to work at all. Can anyone please help me?


On your launcher before you load wow goto game settings and swith it to 32bit. Also if u use Honorbuddy switch dx11 to dx9. Hope this helps.

----------


## Battler624

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA/5.0.4] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.5
> Hey guys , I mainly made this profile for myself originally, so I could raid 5.0.4 and test the beta but I'm releasing it in case there's others out there that will also need it for pre-patch and the beta, if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> -- Up to date beta 2H rotation.
> -- Utilizes Plague Leech.
> ...


this is for hastefrost right?

----------


## Mistytwlight

Thank you Kroniq!! It worked!!

----------


## averykey

Anyone get a chance to test my profile yet? It's working fine for me, anyone having problems.

*Averyretmop*

Download Avery.Ret.zip @ UppIT

Mass exo is supported, will release a version that supports the tier 6 talents when I get some time.



No one answered this so I'm re-posting it.

What is the problem with this, throws errors about unitdebuffid, but I use the same thing for inq and it works fine, I took the code blocks out one by one and they all seem to throw it.

Maybe someone more knowledgeable can give some insight.



> --- [ExtraActionButton1] ---
> local DivineShield = UnitBuffID("player", 642)
> local LeftAlt = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> 
> --- [Fading Light] ---
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> 
> if fadingtime ~= nil and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 and DivineShield == nil then 
> RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> Anyone know of a working Warlock profile for dest or demo? I have tried Crystal_tech but I am getting Lua errors. Thanks!


cause its for 4.3 lol

Soon very soon. my wow install figured that the preload data wasn't for it so i had to redownload 6gigs of patch data and run the optmizer. at a 300kb download it took forever! so I am sorry for the delay.

----------


## sheuron

Ty for resto druid feedback, I ll fix it soon.

----------


## ace99ro

can anyone convert ONYA's resto shaman profile to work on 5.0.4 ?

----------


## Blehbot

sheuron Thanks again man. Your always there.

----------


## bauwoo

Since when does bu_ba have an updated Nova HPally Mop Beta profile??

----------


## frII

Sheuron,
What could be wrong?PRQ does Battle shuout and then doesnt do anything just auto attack.

----------


## hbkx1

Not sure if my upload took correctly didn't mean to put them in the text lines but here it is again if anyone get these to work for shadow priest....props to Nova Team

----------


## maleth

Where is Nova's MOP Hpala profile? I can't find it anywhere on his page.

----------


## averykey

Can someone look on page 171 and answer my question? 

66 people on this thread so I'm afraid it's going to get lost 7 pages back again.

----------


## maleth

> Anyone get a chance to test my profile yet? It's working fine for me, anyone having problems.
> 
> *Averyretmop*
> 
> Download Avery.Ret.zip @ UppIT
> 
> Mass exo is supported, will release a version that supports the tier 6 talents when I get some time.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about to try it now mate.

----------


## handnavi

fixed it on my own :X

----------


## proxximo1823

when you click your wow icon on your desktop goto the top left corner go into options and launch x32 instead of x64

----------


## bauwoo

> Can someone look on page 171 and answer my question? 
> 
> 66 people on this thread so I'm afraid it's going to get lost 7 pages back again.


I tested it yesterday and it worked great. The only thing I could notice is when you kill the final mob in a group, the profile likes to target the next group of mobs and start attacking.....

----------


## kclux

Is there a problem with PQR and European servers? I have updated PQR, made running the 32Bit WoW client and PQR also shows me my character but when I chose it and login to PQR it shows me PQR - Not Logged In.

----------


## bauwoo

averykey do you have any plans on making a Ret PVP profile? I've used Codex profile for a very long time now. It was great but it hasn't been updated in a while, except from Dom, but not for the BETA.

----------


## averykey

> averykey do you have any plans on making a Ret PVP profile? I've used Codex profile for a very long time now. It was great but it hasn't been updated in a while, except from Dom, but not for the BETA.


Yeah, Once my tank profile and Soloing profile are done I will make a pvp profile

----------


## frII

> Is there a problem with PQR and European servers? I have updated PQR, made running the 32Bit WoW client and PQR also shows me my character but when I chose it and login to PQR it shows me PQR - Not Logged In.


I'am on EU(RU)-and i logging in,choosing character/starting the rotations...and nothing happends.PRQ useing only one ability.No idea what is wrong...

----------


## maleth

I'm on 18k DPS with Avery's MOP profile. Not sure how that is bearing in mind i was at 30k pre patch.

EDIT: Nevermind - I'm a muppet. I was on a level 93 dummy. lol

----------


## bauwoo

> Yeah, Once my tank profile and Soloing profile are done I will make a pvp profile


Cool man, keep in touch. Would love to give some input on play style if you accept suggestions. lol I don't know anything about the coding part though.

----------


## vorn10

@Sheuron
Can you look into chain heal too? Not working only this skill.

----------


## SpyroPT

@avery
If you could also release your soloing profile, that would be great, as I solo the pheonix guy and other raids.

----------


## Weird0

any updated death knight profiles for 5.0.4?

tried the one from imdasandman but it seemes to have some sort of "hicup"

----------


## Solevan

I am looking for a fire mage rotation for PvE and still have not found, can someone please post  :Frown:

----------


## ace99ro

RET MOP Profiles tested :

Did 10 mil dmgdone on the lvl 85 dummy , with BOM buff and used 2 pots and Holy Avenger talent 

*AVERY - 38.2 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone
XELPER - 35.1 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone*

Burst was about the same at both arround 60k dps , i have full bis HC gear 409ilvl

----------


## maleth

I've seen some people talking about the Nova Holy Paladin Beta profile - I can't find this anywhere. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------


## SpyroPT

You must download it through svn.

----------


## averykey

Lol on dungeon bosses with my profile and ha I am doing 100k+ burst and settling at 95-90k, ****ing crazy

info - rs/eye/hslicer

The trash dps seems to be horrible,

First boss I bursted 102k settled at 95k

second boss I bursted 98k settled at 90k

third boss I was afk getting a drink, came back and bursted 78k settled at 65k 


the overall for the dungeon was 46k, 24mil damage

The second guy was 21k at 7mil damage

----------


## frII

> I am looking for a fire mage rotation for PvE and still have not found, can someone please post





> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


There it is.

----------


## averykey

> RET MOP Profiles tested :
> 
> Did 10 mil dmgdone on the lvl 85 dummy , with BOM buff and used 2 pots and Holy Avenger talent 
> 
> *AVERY - 38.2 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone
> XELPER - 35.1 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone*
> 
> Burst was about the same at both arround 60k dps , i have full bis HC gear 409ilvl


Are you reforged haste?
what trinks
wep?

----------


## ace99ro

416 eye / 410 creche / 416 gurth 

Reforges same as 4.3 - hit cap / exp / mastery / crit / haste

----------


## frII

I tryed on other computer Sheurons Warrior profiles...still not working.Could somebody atlest give an advice?
It's kind of sad...instead of going and testing,I'm sitting here and wating somebody to do something. :Frown:

----------


## averykey

> 416 eye / 410 creche / 416 gurth 
> 
> Reforges same as 4.3 - hit cap / exp / mastery / crit / haste


reforge haste, the hit/exp cap is lower so you can get more stats as well

hit/exp/haste/mastery/crit

I think it's 7.5 on both instead of 8, the exp cap is 13% though unless you stand behind the boss.

----------


## SpyroPT

@averykey please check your inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Solevan

I downloaded this update, but the rotation is blank>.<

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> Can you look into chain heal too? Not working only this skill.


1. Activate PQR
2. Type this on chat "/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")"
3. If you get "empty" value you lack some PQR functionality, Think what can be diferent from others players using PQR and change it.

----------


## bauwoo

> You must download it through svn.


Sorry to noob out but how do you download using this SVN option?

----------


## frII

Well...I found the reason.
Something is _VERY_ wrong with OFFENSIVE SPELLS.

*Sheurone* I hope u will read it.

----------


## sheuron

Fixed restoration druid bugs
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)




> Well...I found the reason.
> Something is _VERY_ wrong with OFFENSIVE SPELLS.
> 
> *Sheurone* I hope u will read it.


1. Activate PQR
2. Type this on chat "/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")"
3. If you get "empty" value you lack some PQR functionality, Think what can be diferent from others players using PQR and change it.

----------


## [Blinded]

I can select my Character but then PQR thinks that im not logged in, dafuq? 
Does someone know this issue? ( Can't test my profile )

----------


## Amiyumi

> RET MOP Profiles tested :
> 
> Did 10 mil dmgdone on the lvl 85 dummy , with BOM buff and used 2 pots and Holy Avenger talent 
> 
> *AVERY - 38.2 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone
> XELPER - 35.1 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone*
> 
> Burst was about the same at both arround 60k dps , i have full bis HC gear 409ilvl


link download profiles for PQR
AVERY - 38.2 k DPS @ 10 mil dmgdone

----------


## Solevan

Someone has Profiles rotation PvE Fire Mage Please, 5.0.4

----------


## tatakau

is there a default way to update profiles?

these are for me the best pvp enhancement profiles if someone wants to update it to use them, feel free to share

Attachment 9793
Attachment 9794

----------


## cahe

any hunter sv rotation?

----------


## Gabbz

I have created a thread on the profile pages and will handle request and bugs reports there.

----------


## Fumi

any 5.0.4 Arms warrior profiles?  :Smile:  been looking for quite a while

----------


## bbrainey1995

Any warlock profiles for 5.0.4 for destruction or demo? I have been doing a ton of searching but came up empty. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Solevan

> I have created a thread on the profile pages and will handle request and bugs reports there.


You can send me the link of the Topic?

----------


## Gabbz

Should be in my sig and just uploaded 2 bug fixes to me feral rotation

----------


## blacknightlll

There are profiles on the first page for the new patch. All multicolored, pretty, working and everything. Please look there first before posting.

----------


## bbrainey1995

> There are profiles on the first page for the new patch. All multicolored, pretty, working and everything. Please look there first before posting.


There are no Warlock profiles there...

----------


## frII

> Fixed restoration druid bugs
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Activate PQR
> 2. Type this on chat "/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")"
> 3. If you get "empty" value you lack some PQR functionality, Think what can be diferent from others players using PQR and change it.


Well yes,it's empty.
Also i didnt add offensive spells back when I was doing it.Should I add them back and try?
But I didnt understand what do u mean by *"you lack some PQR functionality".*

----------


## leetspeaker

> Dump: value=PQR_UnitInfo("player")
> empty result


bad news for me

----------


## vorn10

So there is something wrong with PQR when these values are empty?

----------


## chazk87

Looking for a dw frost dk profile.

----------


## Ronnotter

> I can select my Character but then PQR thinks that im not logged in, dafuq? 
> Does someone know this issue? ( Can't test my profile )


I had same problem and mine was 64bits wow

----------


## heosphoros

COULD ALL THE SMART ASSES CHILL and put proper links for download & say for what class instead of pointing everybody at first page or their pages 
THATS not helping anyone i browsed every page you guys talked about and not a damn DK profile
YES im interested in a DK profile .. if anyone found one pls quote me with the link 
TNX

----------


## kclux

> I can select my Character but then PQR thinks that im not logged in, dafuq? 
> Does someone know this issue? ( Can't test my profile )


Same problem, with updated PQR and 32 Bit Client, even checked the Process Manager to make sure lol.

----------


## maleth

> COULD ALL THE SMART ASSES CHILL and put proper links for download & say for what class instead of pointing everybody at first page or their pages 
> THATS not helping anyone i browsed every page you guys talked about and not a damn DK profile
> YES im interested in a DK profile .. if anyone found one pls quote me with the link 
> TNX


DK profile? First page buddy. Or use the search function.

EDIT: Trololol

----------


## paveley

Go make a profile yourself then Heosphoros?. This is not a paid service that you can demand shit 8 hours after a patch....you chill....

----------


## garoboldy

> There are profiles on the first page for the new patch. All multicolored, pretty, working and everything. Please look there first before posting.


This is a false statement guys, he is referring to a reference display one of the posts on the first page. They are NOT links to profiles. And most of them are not updated yet so it won't help anyone.

As I see it currently we are missing the following still:
Warlock all specs
Hunter Surv/BM (proper rotations)
DK all specs (proper rotations)
Shaman (resto/enhance)
Priest Shadow
Druid Feral(bear)

----------


## heosphoros

> Go make a profile yourself then Heosphoros?. This is not a paid service that you can demand shit 8 hours after a patch....you chill....


chill bill i dont demand nothing ... i said something like "STFU OR POST LINKS" ....
see garoboldy done something useful telling ppl that statement is not true ...

----------


## chazk87

Invalid wowx64? This just worked for me days ago...


Solved.

----------


## nazgul111

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


could you make Combat Rogue profile work for lvl 85?

----------


## garoboldy

> could you make Combat Rogue profile work for lvl 85?


It already does. be sure you enable xm5combat not the regular combat.

----------


## blacknightlll

Buba has stated just within a few pages he has a single target destro

----------


## daveyboyuk

@imdasandman ur frost profile is for masterfrost or haste ?

----------


## sheuron

> Well yes,it's empty.
> Also i didnt add offensive spells back when I was doing it.Should I add them back and try?
> But I didnt understand what do u mean by *"you lack some PQR functionality".*


PQR have some build in functions that allow profiles check players/enemys map position. This is what is not working to you. I use those functions to make profiles smarter and by example avoid spell spam when enemy are too far.

This means, if you want to use PQR but PQR_UnitInfo is not working for you, you still can use it, but you need to find simpler profiles not using those functions or find a way to get PQR full working on you.

----------


## cahe

Its no work i test it.

----------


## TehVoyager

> This is a false statement guys, he is referring to a reference display one of the posts on the first page. They are NOT links to profiles. And most of them are not updated yet so it won't help anyone.
> 
> As I see it currently we are missing the following still:
> Warlock all specs
> Hunter Surv/BM (proper rotations)
> DK all specs (proper rotations)
> Shaman (resto/enhance)
> Priest Shadow
> Druid Feral(bear)


No, there is allready a Guardian druid Rotation
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2460247 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## garoboldy

> No, there is allready a Guardian druid Rotation
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2460247 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


It's still in need of polishing. But yes I do know the it has been started at least. This was a reply to someone earlier about Finished Profiles.

----------


## Weischbier

hey gabbz. i got huge fps drops with your cat feral cc.
From a solid 210 to about 10-12fps.

greetz

Weischbier

Edit here is what i get LUA wise:

```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/29/12 18:16:06
Count: 56
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local SpellID = PQR_UnitFacing("target", "p..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 285
(*temporary) = "spell"
```

----------


## blacknightlll

The statement is not false. And I never said they were all there. Said there are profiles on the first page. Scroll down and there are profile writers with links to svn dl's. Buba has a single target destro, holy pally, and beta blood, Sheuron has profiles for many classes( Mage rogue resto Druid) crystal_tech is reworking his. Pretty sure firepong has his feral. DO NoT Look AT The Wiki page.

Edit: profiles not on first page:
Frost dk, bm hunter, guardian, just off the top of my head

----------


## lostwalker

I loaded up the profile, worked great on the training targets, then entered a DS LFR, Ultrax and when the fight started the profile just auto attacked. Not sure why this happened, but I tried it twice and both times it didn't do anything on Ultrax LFR.

----------


## chazk87

@Imdasandman
So, maybe I am missing something here, or not spec'd right. However, when I use your dk profile, it continually says /use 10 repeatedly in chat.

----------


## paveley

sigh.....take a closer look at sheurons post on first page, now how hard was it ?

----------


## garoboldy

> The statement is not false. And I never said they were all there. Said there are profiles on the first page. Scroll down and there are profile writers with links to svn dl's. Buba has a single target destro, holy pally, and beta blood, Sheuron has profiles for many classes( Mage rogue resto Druid) crystal_tech is reworking his. Pretty sure firepong has his feral. DO NoT Look AT The Wiki page.
> 
> Edit: profiles not on first page:
> Frost dk, bm hunter, guardian, just off the top of my head


The statement originally made was in fact false. Had it been stated properly in regards to svn trunk links and 'general' profiles then yes I would have agreed.

Sadly most of the people causing this drama are Donator leechers so there's nothing we can say to make them realize their faults lol.

----------


## blacknightlll

Does it have a auto click for the center button? Try taking it out and see if it works

----------


## chazk87

@blacknightlll
Is your suggestion directed towards me?

----------


## nazgul111

> It already does. be sure you enable xm5combat not the regular combat.


xm5compve you mean? if so i already did and it says that lvl 90 is required and doesnt use any skills:/

----------


## hellokill11

I've tried @Imdasandman 's profile, not Kinkehs as I'm not looking to do 2H. Put out a measly 22k with sandman's profile (405 iLvL, on a dummy), is it for 2H or DW? DW or 2H in 5.0.4 O_o?

Hoping for a good frost DK profile.

----------


## bbrainey1995

> The statement is not false. And I never said they were all there. Said there are profiles on the first page. Scroll down and there are profile writers with links to svn dl's. Buba has a single target destro, holy pally, and beta blood, Sheuron has profiles for many classes( Mage rogue resto Druid) crystal_tech is reworking his. Pretty sure firepong has his feral. DO NoT Look AT The Wiki page.
> 
> Edit: profiles not on first page:
> Frost dk, bm hunter, guardian, just off the top of my head


I checked out Buba's profiles and I didn't see a destro warlock profile...am I missing it somewhere? Thanks

----------


## handnavi

Deleted...

----------


## lostwalker

Are you using the MoP dummy or the cata dummy?




> I've tried @Imdasandman 's profile, not Kinkehs as I'm not looking to do 2H. Put out a measly 22k with sandman's profile (405 iLvL, on a dummy), is it for 2H or DW? DW or 2H in 5.0.4 O_o?
> 
> Hoping for a good frost DK profile.

----------


## scatterer

> I checked out Buba's profiles and I didn't see a destro warlock profile...am I missing it somewhere? Thanks


You have to use the svn trunk, there is a subfolder called BETA within the profiles folder, there are betaprofiles for destro single targe,t but you have to copy the files into the right subfolder in your own profiles folder

----------


## Trekku

My WoW client changed to 64bit and i cant find a way to return to 32bit.

It changed when it was auto-updating to 5.0.4. Anyone knows how i can revert back to 32bit?

----------


## Unamola

hi guys i was wandering if any ETA on a Ele shaman profile i tryed to personaly edit onyas one but getting all kind of bugs =(

----------


## bu_ba_911

> My WoW client changed to 64bit and i cant find a way to return to 32bit.
> 
> It changed when it was auto-updating to 5.0.4. Anyone knows how i can revert back to 32bit?


open launcher, go to preferences, and select the check-box for launch 32 bit client




> You have to use the svn trunk, there is a subfolder called BETA within the profiles folder, there are betaprofiles for destro single targe,t but you have to copy the files into the right subfolder in your own profiles folder


just updated SVN, should be easier to find

----------


## bbrainey1995

I followed the link to the svn trunk but all I see is a work in progress folder...

----------


## ace99ro

@ Avery - how much haste do u have now ? rating not % , thx

----------


## xLegendx

> hey gabbz. i got huge fps drops with your cat feral cc.
> From a solid 210 to about 10-12fps.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier
> 
> Edit here is what i get LUA wise:
> 
> ...


FPS is a WoW Problem.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...patch-FPS-loss
(You can find several threads about FPS problems with this new patch)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I followed the link to the svn trunk but all I see is a work in progress folder...


i just updated the SVN..... should be in the warlock folder now

----------


## Clotic

Funny question why dosen't the guy that made this go for 64 version to or is hes comp that shity that he just made it for 32:<?

----------


## temp123

Hi folks great effort here trying to bring up all things working, wondering is there anyone else havin problems with nova teams shadow priest beta PQR file it wont work for some reason

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi folks great effort here trying to bring up all things working, wondering is there anyone else havin problems with nova teams shadow priest beta PQR file it wont work for some reason


yea Mentally left some functions out of the data file i believe :-/

and with her currently moving and everything, it is still unknown when she will be back to address some of the issues with it...

----------


## Kroniq

Sandman's beta frost profile is for 2h haste. And Kink's is currently putting out better numbers for me. His is also 2h haste. You prolly wont see a dw profile for a few days atleast as i havent seen neone say they are working on one yet. Start lovin 2h is my advice. I must say im loving 80k Obliterates.

----------


## temp123

> yea Mentally left some functions out of the data file i believe :-/
> 
> and with her currently moving and everything, it is still unknown when she will be back to address some of the issues with it...


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## WTFever

On your Wow Launcher hit the options in the top left corner then game pref then check the 32bit box

----------


## WTFever

Whatever happened to GRB? He only doing Diablo 3 stuff now?

----------


## hanzpanz

> i just updated the SVN..... should be in the warlock folder now


Hi, I checked out Rev. 260 and can't find your Warlock Profile.  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi, I checked out Rev. 260 and can't find your Warlock Profile.


that was my fault, forgot to "Add" it to the changes, i had it in the proper folder, but didn't tell SVN that it was being uploaded... Check now

----------


## xLegendx

> that was my fault, forgot to "Add" it to the changes, i had it in the proper folder, but didn't tell SVN that it was being uploaded... Check now


It is up now  :Big Grin:

----------


## maleth

> that was my fault, forgot to "Add" it to the changes, i had it in the proper folder, but didn't tell SVN that it was being uploaded... Check now


Is there a Holy Paladin Mop profile of yours yet?

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba your rotation isn't healing alot, and when it does its just holy shocks and judments. I dont think there are any errors, but i'll try to search for them.
p.s. im talking about the no mouseover rotation.

----------


## blinkster18247

> that was my fault, forgot to "Add" it to the changes, i had it in the proper folder, but didn't tell SVN that it was being uploaded... Check now


I know you just started working on Destruction and i thank you severely for it. but will there be a demonology one coming up next?

----------


## expunge

> Thank you


Profile works just fine for me. Only get a LUA error every once in a while. It's more than likely something else. What's happening?

----------


## Taran32

*@Sheuron* 

I'm getting severe drops in FPS (sometimes as much as half my FPS dropping) as soon as I activate your Fire Mage Pve Profile. Has anyone else mentioned this? Otherwise it seems to work fine.

----------


## Nerder

@bu_ba_911
Although I haven't found any working profiles for my toons yet, I definitely want to give you rep (but I cannot even give 1...) for dealing with everyone who's spamming these boards since the release of this patch...

I don't know how you do it! haha

----------


## Hot2pop

> COULD ALL THE SMART ASSES CHILL and put proper links for download & say for what class instead of pointing everybody at first page or their pages 
> THATS not helping anyone i browsed every page you guys talked about and not a damn DK profile
> YES im interested in a DK profile .. if anyone found one pls quote me with the link 
> TNX


Buddy you have to calm down, you have to figure this shit just got released the people that actually take the time to release all these are working on perfecting their own before they release them to the general public. The best one I've come to find yet was Kinkeh it's at the bottom of his post in his signature here. Also take note, this is 2h frost.. there is not a good DW released yet, nothing against sand i've found his work good in the past (used this before registering) but kinkeh's does significantly better dps now.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2465011 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## vorn10

> Getting lags and drops in FPS as soon as I activate Sheuron's Fire Mage Pve Profile. Anyone else having this issue? Otherwise it seems to work fine.


As far as i see i think it is "PQR_UnitDistance()". Typed to Xelper what to do with it.

@Firepong
I tried to implement ur code:


```
--Var1 = Target
--Var2 = Player
function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
	if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
		local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
		local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))
		local w = 100000
		local h = 100000
		local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)
		
		return distance
	end
end


if PQR_UnitDistance("target","player") < 20 then
return true
end
```

Is it ok from programming side? No errors etc. /dump not returning empty value but not working.

----------


## Hot2pop

> Sandman's beta frost profile is for 2h haste. And Kink's is currently putting out better numbers for me. His is also 2h haste. You prolly wont see a dw profile for a few days atleast as i havent seen neone say they are working on one yet. Start lovin 2h is my advice. I must say im loving 80k Obliterates.



I believe crystal is but his priority is donators before reg members

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba your rotation isn't healing alot, and when it does its just holy shocks and judments. I dont think there are any errors, but i'll try to search for them.
> p.s. im talking about the no mouseover rotation.


hmm after work tonight i will look more indepth to it.... the only thing not working that i saw was Beacon..... so manually choose a beacon target, maybe that will help?




> I know you just started working on Destruction and i thank you severely for it. but will there be a demonology one coming up next?


Me and Crystal haven't decided the order yet, but if I get my way, it will probably be Destruction and Affliction first :-/

----------


## nazgul111

is there nay working Combat Rogue Profile released yet?

----------


## firepong

> Funny question why dosen't the guy that made this go for 64 version to or is hes comp that shity that he just made it for 32:<?


Post's like this is exactly why I'm not getting in a hurry this time around to write profiles. It's not because of a "Shitty" computer as you say, it's because the program would need a complete re-write of the code. You would need to change hooks to try and hook 64bit addresses. You would also need to find those 64bit addresses, which ARE NOT the same as the x86 addresses. On top of that, everything would have to be checked and re-checked and tested and so on. It's not as simple as 99% of the damn leecher's on this site think it is. There's a reason why HonorBuddy isn't 64bit as well for a reason. That same reason goes for this program as well.

P.S. I've almost got my druid profile updated. Funny enough, I didn't have to change but 1 thing on my already made Mists profile . Didn't shit no error's out what so ever. Love when nothing changes in 4 months  :Cool:

----------


## megabbyte

PQR is working atm?

----------


## mrsalvas

i am currently testing the bu_ba destro profile and it kick ass in LFR, iam only 396ilvl and i do over 40K on every fight. thx man, continue your good work !!!

----------


## xLegendx

> As far as i see i think it is "PQR_UnitDistance()". Typed to Xelper what to do with it.


I've noticed A LOT of FPS problems with this latest patch... I may be wrong but, I don't think PQR is the problem.
Unless, you only experience this in combat with PQR than I have no idea what is causing it.

----------


## firepong

> As far as i see i think it is "PQR_UnitDistance()". Typed to Xelper what to do with it.
> 
> @Firepong
> I tried to implement ur code:
> 
> 
> ```
> --Var1 = Target
> --Var2 = Player
> ...


That should work. But again, it's basically the same principle as the original PQR_UnitDistance(). It still run's off of the object manager, so if you do not have a functional Object Manager, it will not work. 

For the people that are getting empty from PQR_UnitDistance() or do not have a working Object Manager, what locale, as in language, are your Clients running at? This might be able to explain why it doesn't work for certain people.

----------


## Omaha303

For those losing FPS, this is a 5.0.4 issue and a lot of threads about it on forums. PQR may be affected by this, not the source of it.

----------


## freaki

any updates planned on the nova shadow priest beta profile?
as while its working,it just feels much more clunky with 5.0.4
cheers

----------


## itzaraya

> *@Sheuron* 
> 
> I'm getting severe drops in FPS (sometimes as much as half my FPS dropping) as soon as I activate your Fire Mage Pve Profile. Has anyone else mentioned this? Otherwise it seems to work fine.


Im having the same issue with the fury warrior profile.

----------


## itzaraya

> For those losing FPS, this is a 5.0.4 issue and a lot of threads about it on forums. PQR may be affected by this, not the source of it.


The FPS loss comes with PQR running that specific profile.

----------


## Taran32

> That should work. But again, it's basically the same principle as the original PQR_UnitDistance(). It still run's off of the object manager, so if you do not have a functional Object Manager, it will not work. 
> 
> For the people that are getting empty from PQR_UnitDistance() or do not have a working Object Manager, what locale, as in language, are your Clients running at? This might be able to explain why it doesn't work for certain people.


Where do I implement this? I only experience FPS drops when I actually load Sheuron's Mage profile, and deactivating it instantly cleans things up, so I know it's the profile. Where's the spot where you place this code, Firepong?

----------


## Taran32

> For those losing FPS, this is a 5.0.4 issue and a lot of threads about it on forums. PQR may be affected by this, not the source of it.


As echoed above, the issues are entirely with the profile. All of us have specifically stated that upon activation of them, the FPS stutter. De-activating them cleans things up again, so we're trying to figure out the fix. It's not an FPS issue all around. It's one that specifically happens when you activate the profiles.

----------


## xLegendx

> As echoed above, the issues are entirely with the profile. All of us have specifically stated that upon activation of them, the FPS stutter. De-activating them cleans things up again, so we're trying to figure out the fix. It's not an FPS issue all around. It's one that specifically happens when you activate the profiles.


Ah, I see. Hopefully, it gets fixed (:

----------


## nudex

I know y'all have been waiting for this joyful moment.
I just created my first Single target and AoE Paladin Prot Rotation.
Big up to Averykey because i used his MoP Ret rotation to start building my little piece of beauty.

Now go fellow PQR rotation user and report back to me what needs to be changed / improved!

Nudex Prot Paladin Rotation
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar

Love Nudex

----------


## kclux

I am wondering, is anyone able to play on a European Server with PQR? I tried it on 3 different PC's now, using the 32 Bit Client for sure ! With updated PQR and I get to the characrter selection, chose my character and then I get PQR Is not logged in. Anyone else with this except of Blinded who I saw also got this problem.

----------


## bbrainey1995

> i just updated the SVN..... should be in the warlock folder now


I went to this link, but there is nothing in the warlock folder
bubba-pqr-profiles - Revision 261: /trunk

----------


## bbrainey1995

Can you give me the link where you download it? Thanks

----------


## megabbyte

Aynone doing Hunter SV? Or BM?

----------


## paveley

> I've noticed A LOT of FPS problems with this latest patch... I may be wrong but, I don't think PQR is the problem.
> Unless, you only experience this in combat with PQR than I have no idea what is causing it.


I have the same thing with some profiles. Some of Sheurons profiles i tested, thus far it's the mage, dk and guardian druid ones, resto one works with no fps drop when i enable it.

edit: also tested resto shammy now with no issues

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

To the idiots that keep asking for profiles, please go to first page or search first. 20 new pages today and its just I CAN HAZ HUNTER PROFILE? y dk profile no work anymorez? i can use 64 bit yes? Sooooo annoying (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

This post really annoyed me:
Originally Posted by heosphoros 
COULD ALL THE SMART ASSES CHILL and put proper links for download & say for what class instead of pointing everybody at first page or their pages 
THATS not helping anyone i browsed every page you guys talked about and not a damn DK profile
YES im interested in a DK profile .. if anyone found one pls quote me with the link 
TNX

The vast majority of classes have basic profile up now. Mostly done by Sheuron (first page of thread) The rest you can search for. Most regular posters have there profiles in their signatures anyway.
PQR does NOT work in 64 bit (change to 32 bit in launcher options)
If PQR still wont work try the updater, if it still wont work then you can post here.

Some serious feedback
Sheuron, tested out your shaman, fire mage and the modified hunter profile. All working very well. I know you just made a basic shaman one but its very good even missing some of the new spells. 
Bubba, tried out your holy pally rotation but it just spammed my chat with "loading data file" and did holy shock and judgement i think. Probably something simple?
Gabbz, will be trying yours out later, will let you know  :Smile:

----------


## Gnyu

Hi all , 

32 bits, 
Direct X 9 

I use FirekittehMoP_DRUID.

When I launch pqr I obtain this message >>>>>> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1887: '<name>' expected near '('
Time: 08/29/12 20:37:30
Count: 3

Srry for my bad english..
Ty.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> aynone doing hunter sv? Or bm?


first page!! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ sheuron bm mop profile!!

----------


## sheuron

*FPS Loss*

If you having fps loss using my profiles there is 3 options. You can search for a simpler profiler, lower your graphic settings or buy a new computer.

World of Warcraft graphics have been improved, means to run game with same graphics details as before patch you need better hardware, or pray to game developers optimize graphic engine even more.

----------


## paveley

Well thing is i run bf3 maxed out with the comp im using atm, but as a novice at computer stuff what do i know......but it doesn't happen with your healing profiles mate, they not that complicated mayb?

Silver Power SP-SS850 850W PSU
MSI Z77A-GD55, Socket-1155
Intel® Core i7-3770K Processor
Corsair H60 Hydro Series CPU cooler
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 16GB CL9
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB GDDR5
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB GDDR5
Crucial m4 SSD 2.5" 256GB

----------


## CharleyWex

Sheuron,
The resto druid profile you have posted for the 5.0 patch doesn't have wild growth in it. Can I just take the code from the previous pack and add it to the ability list? Or do you have to right a new line of code for it?

P.S. I've been on this forum for well over a year now and FrostDKsFTW (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ cracks me up. Hell I get tired of reaing the same stuff haha.

----------


## BallisticJoker

@ Kinkeh - Tried your 2h Profile, and it worked like a charm! Anyway to get pest hotkeyed ? Last night raid I pulled about 58k DPS and top on meters on Madness heroic. On a regular dummy im stay at around 43k.

@ Imdasandman - for your profile are you masterfrost or hastefrost?

----------


## Bekimo

> *FPS Loss*
> 
> If you having fps loss using my profiles there is 3 options. You can search for a simpler profiler, lower your graphic settings or buy a new computer.
> 
> World of Warcraft graphics have been improved, means to run game with same graphics details as before patch you need better hardware, or pray to game developers optimize graphic engine even more.


It's odd cause when i activate your fury profile my FPS wont go down but it still "lags" and runs like bad fps. Then when i deactivate it runs smoothly. When i mount up and its active it wont "lag" but then again i unmount and it start to lag but EVERYTIME i look wow fps its the common numbers. 

So it must be in the profile. Since it only does it when i activate the profile.

and your Protection profile dont "lag" its only the Fury profile.

And this is not QQ post.. only try to point that there is something wrong with that FuryProfile.

----------


## WTFever

I know this stuff takes time .....I'm just gonna wait patiently for the classes and specs I need as I refresh the forum for new posts. Thanks to all you folks that are making this happen.

----------


## ron007

FPS Loss
I cured mine by disabling out of date addon's.Hope it helps

----------


## travis2861

I've currently Jerry rigged an assassination profile but the trouble i'm having right now from what it seems is it wont cast Specialization spells =/

----------


## sheuron

> It's odd cause when i activate your fury profile my FPS wont go down but it still "lags" and runs like bad fps. Then when i deactivate it runs smoothly. When i mount up and its active it wont "lag" but then again i unmount and it start to lag but EVERYTIME i look wow fps its the common numbers. 
> 
> So it must be in the profile. Since it only does it when i activate the profile.
> 
> and your Protection profile dont "lag" its only the Fury profile.
> 
> And this is not QQ post.. only try to point that there is something wrong with that FuryProfile.


Both profiles have same weight, If fury profile lag you because functions i use, protection profile should lag also.

----------


## vorn10

> That should work. But again, it's basically the same principle as the original PQR_UnitDistance(). It still run's off of the object manager, so if you do not have a functional Object Manager, it will not work. 
> 
> For the people that are getting empty from PQR_UnitDistance() or do not have a working Object Manager, what locale, as in language, are your Clients running at? This might be able to explain why it doesn't work for certain people.


So iam from Poland but my windows is GB version, WoW too.
Object Manager is built in PQR?

----------


## mrleo

boss we need ur profile for arms for pandaria  :Wink: ... ur boss7 was amazing... wonder if we could get arms AND fury made that well :Smile:

----------


## Hot2pop

> @ Kinkeh - Tried your 2h Profile, and it worked like a charm! Anyway to get pest hotkeyed ?
> @ Imdasandman - for your profile are you masterfrost or hastefrost?


Sand built that off of diesall's masterfrost profile.

----------


## travis2861

> boss we need ur profile for arms for pandaria ... ur boss7 was amazing... wonder if we could get arms AND fury made that well


Sadly, Last I had seen boss quit ages ago.

----------


## [Blinded]

Can't get PQR working ... 
Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ...

----------


## Hot2pop

> Can't get PQR working ... 
> Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ...




That's because you've failed to read any post outside of this, PQR only works on 32 bit and to do this go into your settings and enable directx 9 instead of 11. Or you can go into your wow folder and load wow.exe instead of the 64 or 86

----------


## [Blinded]

> That's because you've failed to read any post outside of this, PQR only works on 32 bit and to do this go into your settings and enable directx 9 instead of 11. Or you can go into your wow folder and load wow.exe instead of the 64 or 86


And you can't read my post -> "WoW x86" -> WoW.exe -> WoW Release x86 -> 32 bit and direct x9 is active

----------


## travis2861

It's "GetComboPoints("player", "target")" to get combo points still right?

----------


## Hot2pop

> And you can't read my post -> "WoW x86" -> WoW.exe -> WoW Release x86 -> 32 bit and direct x9 is active


I read your post perfectly fine, said 

"Can't get PQR working ... 
Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ... "

Ver batum

So re-read what I said, you have to go into your wow folder and load the "wow" application. the shortcut created onto your desktop by wow is a shortcut to "world of warcraft launcher.exe" in the wow folder. Both are 86 bit, only the wow application will work.

----------


## ron007

> Can't get PQR working ... 
> Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ...


Hey mate dont suppose youve updated you rogue files yet?Best rogue profile i used was your's.
As to Pqr not working have you run the update from the pqr folder.Sorry if ive just insulted you by asking that  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> Why would I need to read your post? There is no need lol, everything works perfectly fine for me..


Yeah ppl with your attitude is what this community needs !

----------


## cukiemunster

> I read your post perfectly fine, said 
> 
> "Can't get PQR working ... 
> Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ... "
> 
> Ver batum


Hey ReRe, x64 is NOT the same as x86, just saying lol.

----------


## kclux

> Can't get PQR working ... 
> Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ...


Tried everything now for the last hours, with Win 8 x64 and Win 7 x64 both worked just fine until last night with PQR. Now today it doesn't work anymore. Chosing character and then PQR is not logged in.

I even removed the Wow-64.exe lol, Processmanager shows WoW 32 Bit Retail running as it should be. Deleted Cache and everything also.

----------


## trinchen

Thanks to Sheuron and Kickmydog for the BM and resto profiles for the new patch...all is working properly like it did before, looking forward to seeing how these evolve later....and for everybody whining about profiles chill out and just wait it will all come together and its not hard to manually click a button for a while also thanks to firepong for the feral profiles last patch cant wait for new ones...

----------


## Bekimo

> Both profiles have same weight, If fury profile lag you because functions i use, protection profile should lag also.


Well its 100% certain that my Prot profile aint "lagging" but fury is. And fry stops lagging also when i got to combat or mount. Strange.  :Big Grin:

----------


## g1teglover

@Sheuron and Xelper
It's not a issue with people's PQR functionality per se. I've run PQR now on 4 different PCs (Windows XP x32, Windows XP x64, Windows Vista, and Windows 7 x64), with no loaded addons. Doing a "/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")" across all four systems returned with a value (not empty). However, chain heal still would not work, only after using re declaring the function within the data file (using the function that firepong posted) does it seem to resolve the issue for me. 

Doing the same test after directly enabling PQR and sitting out of combat, using the built-in PQR_UnitDistance function, doing "/dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")" would only return a value if I had myself targeted (a "0" value), if targeting any other player, would return a value roughly 1/3rd of the time.

----------


## Hot2pop

> Hey ReRe, x64 is NOT the same as x86, just saying lol.



Yours loads 64, mine loads 86. But thank you  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> Hey mate dont suppose youve updated you rogue files yet?Best rogue profile i used was your's.
> As to Pqr not working have you run the update from the pqr folder.Sorry if ive just insulted you by asking that


I updated them, but now i can't test them so you have to wait until PQR is working again.

So my System is x64 and I'm using the damn x86 WoW.exe, PQR is updated through pqrupdater.exe.
Some pics :Attachment 9803Attachment 9804

----------


## vorn10

> @Sheuron and Xelper
> It's not a issue with people's PQR functionality per se. I've run PQR now on 4 different PCs (Windows XP x32, Windows XP x64, Windows Vista, and Windows 7 x64), with no loaded addons. Doing a "/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")" across all four systems returned with a value (not empty). However, chain heal still would not work, only after using re declaring the function within the data file (using the function that firepong posted) does it seem to resolve the issue for me. 
> 
> Doing the same test after directly enabling PQR and sitting out of combat, using the built-in PQR_UnitDistance function, doing "/dump PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")" would only return a value if I had myself targeted (a "0" value), if targeting any other player, would return a value roughly 1/3rd of the time.


What region? EU?
Sheuron and all of you for who it is working what regions?
Firepong said something about regions, maybe that is issue?
As i saw before some ppl asked about "Is PQR working for anyone on EU?" something like that.
And many ppl got problems with fps who not using PQR. Even when they turn off addons.
Tested PQR in all ranges, addons, clearing folders, new download etc.
Iam English EU anyway.

----------


## Hot2pop

> Yeah ppl with your attitude is what this community needs !


Read my original post and his comeback to me, I tried helping him with two different solutions.. Also I edited that comment. I didn't realize he was the same person, thought it was someone telling me they posted a way to do it and I didn't read their post.

----------


## garoboldy

> To the idiots that keep asking for profiles, please go to first page or search first. 20 new pages today and its just I CAN HAZ HUNTER PROFILE? y dk profile no work anymorez? i can use 64 bit yes? Sooooo annoying (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
> 
> This post really annoyed me:
> Originally Posted by heosphoros 
> COULD ALL THE SMART ASSES CHILL and put proper links for download & say for what class instead of pointing everybody at first page or their pages 
> THATS not helping anyone i browsed every page you guys talked about and not a damn DK profile
> YES im interested in a DK profile .. if anyone found one pls quote me with the link 
> TNX
> 
> ...


Donator status....sorry your entire statement / rant is invalid. be active/contrib and then you can flame all you want.

----------


## Gabbz

> Donator status....sorry your entire statement / rant is invalid. be active/contrib and then you can flame all you want.


Nothing to do with status, its just very hard to keep up when people are posting the same shit all the time. So please take the effort to actually read before posting. Not directing towards anyone but just a normal statement.

----------


## Taran32

> *FPS Loss*
> 
> If you having fps loss using my profiles there is 3 options. You can search for a simpler profiler, lower your graphic settings or buy a new computer.
> 
> World of Warcraft graphics have been improved, means to run game with same graphics details as before patch you need better hardware, or pray to game developers optimize graphic engine even more.


I've run others' profiles just fine. It's only the ones specifically listed that are giving issues. No one's trying to say you've broken anything, Sheuron, but there's obviously some kind of issue when we activate your profiles on the exact same settings that other developers' profiles run smoothly on. It's even more apparent because those issues literally vanish as soon as we de-activate them. Can you think of anything else that might be it? Someone suggested something to do with viewdistance, but I'm not sure how to implement a fix there.

----------


## ron007

Taran have you tried it with all your Addons disabled it fixed it for me with a different profile

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Nothing to do with status, its just very hard to keep up when people are posting the same shit all the time. So please take the effort to actually read before posting. Not directing towards anyone but just a normal statement.


Yeh I'm not claiming to be a big profile contributor. But I really appreciate the time people like Sheuron, Bubba and the others put into their profiles. It just bothers me that thread has been slow for the last few months and then as soon as patch comes out and profiles stop working people come flooding in screaming fix this.

----------


## jonutzzz

bla bla bla  :Smile:  wait for updates dont stress the masters /rule when u beg for something free

----------


## sheuron

> I've run others' profiles just fine. It's only the ones specifically listed that are giving issues. No one's trying to say you've broken anything, Sheuron, but there's obviously some kind of issue when we activate your profiles on the exact same settings that other developers' profiles run smoothly on. It's even more apparent because those issues literally vanish as soon as we de-activate them. Can you think of anything else that might be it? Someone suggested something to do with viewdistance, but I'm not sure how to implement a fix there.


The profile pack got 800+ downloads in last 24 hours and 4-5 people reported about lag issues, do you really thing is something about profile code?

Question: The profile lag the game?
Solution: Dont use that profile.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron,
> 
> I am using your Beta Mage profile, for Arcane and it worked awesome on the test dummy, but in DS it does nothing.


Which boss/target?

----------


## Noelpqr

> I updated them, but now i can't test them so you have to wait until PQR is working again.
> 
> So my System is x64 and I'm using the damn x86 WoW.exe, PQR is updated through pqrupdater.exe.
> Some pics :Attachment 9803Attachment 9804


let's check something to make sure that you have not forget anything
since you update ur pqr i guess ur version is 2.1.8?
did make sure that you download the latest Offsets which i think is 16016?

----------


## [Blinded]

> let's check something to make sure that you have not forget anything
> since you update ur pqr i guess ur version is 2.1.8?
> did make sure that you download the latest Offsets which i think is 16016?


Yes .

----------


## Taran32

> The profile pack got 800+ downloads in last 24 hours and 4-5 people reported about lag issues, do you really thing is something about profile code?
> 
> Question: The profile lag the game?
> Solution: Dont use that profile.


I understand that, but the issue still remains. I just tested it under multiple conditions:

1. Disabled all addons - issue remains
2. Disabled all addons + re-updated PQR and cleaned out all profiles but yours - issue remains
3. Lowered GFX settings and did 1-2 - issue remains. 

Basically I'm confused. I've never had this issue before with any of your profiles until this one, and like I mentioned, other profiles from other developers don't seem to give this issue, regardless of GFX settings or addons. I'm at a loss as to how to fix this, as yours are the only Mage profiles currently available. Plus I really enjoyed your PVP ones for 85.

----------


## temp123

> The profile pack got 800+ downloads in last 24 hours and 4-5 people reported about lag issues, do you really thing is something about profile code?
> 
> Question: The profile lag the game?
> Solution: Dont use that profile.


Resto shaman/druid arms warrior are very smooth, I had some lag issues with others, but I don't use them for now. By the way Sheuron could you advice me how to edit your resto druid profile so It could use regrowth on every clearcasting proc? Thanks man for your great work

----------


## Noelpqr

> Yes .


can you upload ur pqr to check if there is something wrong with it or i can upload mine sec i will try to do it

----------


## Ninjaderp

For those who experience lag in-game with profiles, check if they have "require combat to work" if they dont then check it and see if it gets better that way.

----------


## firepong

> That's because you've failed to read any post outside of this, PQR only works on 32 bit and to do this go into your settings and enable directx 9 instead of 11. Or you can go into your wow folder and load wow.exe instead of the 64 or 86





> I read your post perfectly fine, said 
> 
> "Can't get PQR working ... 
> Not logged in ... Win 7 x64, WoW x86 ... "
> 
> Ver batum
> 
> So re-read what I said, you have to go into your wow folder and load the "wow" application. the shortcut created onto your desktop by wow is a shortcut to "world of warcraft launcher.exe" in the wow folder. Both are 86 bit, only the wow application will work.





> Hey ReRe, x64 is NOT the same as x86, just saying lol.


His windows version is x64. Hes loading up the x86 version of WoW just fine <>.<>

----------


## Taran32

> For those who experience lag in-game with profiles, check if they have "require combat to work" if they dont then check it and see if it gets better that way.


Where and how do I check/tweak this?

***EDIT***

Think I found it. Testing now.

EDIT 2

Doesn't help. Any other suggestions?

----------


## firepong

I'm going to put this in a new post, with big ass letters. Please tell me if it still lags after doing this. My profiles not included as I haven't updated anything new yet.

GO INTO ROTATION EDITOR, SELECT CLASS > SELECT PROFILE > CLICK DOWNLOAD UPDATE BUTTON IF YOU SEE A WEBSITE LINK IN THE BOTTOM IN DEVELOPER OPTIONS.
ALSO, GO INTO INTERFACE > HELP > MAKE SURE DISPLAY LUA ERRORS IS CHECKED. (THIS IS IN WOW SETTINGS ITSELF)

When all of this is done, start the profile in game and attack something. if it shits a error out, well, that's the reason why your getting FPS drops. Also, if anyone is using my updated version of PQR_UnitDistance I posted quite a few pages back, it will drop a few FPS (drops bout 15FPS on my system, from a little over 120 to ~105 or so) as it's constantly passing Data and shitting Data back out to PQR. Nothing I can do with this. I would rather the Data always be up to date than just only call it when needed and the Data possibly not be up-to-date.

----------


## lostwalker

The prot profile does the same thing in DS against Ultrax. my tank just stands there.




> Which boss/target?

----------


## sheuron

> Resto shaman/druid arms warrior are very smooth, I had some lag issues with others, but I don't use them for now. By the way Sheuron could you advice me how to edit your resto druid profile so It could use regrowth on every clearcasting proc? Thanks man for your great work


Actual code:


```
if members[1].HP < 50
```

Regrow if clearcasing is active


```
if ( members[1].HP < 50 or HaveBuff("player",16870) )
```

----------


## Taran32

> I'm going to put this in a new post, with big ass letters. Please tell me if it still lags after doing this. My profiles not included as I haven't updated anything new yet.
> 
> GO INTO ROTATION EDITOR, SELECT CLASS > SELECT PROFILE > CLICK DOWNLOAD UPDATE BUTTON IF YOU SEE A WEBSITE LINK IN THE BOTTOM IN DEVELOPER OPTIONS.
> ALSO, GO INTO INTERFACE > HELP > MAKE SURE DISPLAY LUA ERRORS IS CHECKED. (THIS IS IN WOW SETTINGS ITSELF)
> 
> When all of this is done, start the profile in game and attack something. if it shits a error out, well, that's the reason why your getting FPS drops. Also, if anyone is using my updated version of PQR_UnitDistance I posted quite a few pages back, it will drop a few FPS (drops bout 15FPS on my system, from a little over 120 to ~105 or so) as it's constantly passing Data and shitting Data back out to PQR. Nothing I can do with this. I would rather the Data always be up to date than just only call it when needed and the Data possibly not be up-to-date.


I've done both, and I don't get any updates, nor do I get any LUA errors. Just the drops in FPS. It's not a drop by 10 or 15 though. It's dropping by half. If I'm at 60 for instance, then activating the profiles instantly drops me to 30 along with a stutter. De-activating instantly jumps me back to 60, with no stutter at all.

I'm also not using your update, Firepong. I wasn't sure how to implement it, and I was more concerned with trying to figure out the issue with Sheuron's first.

----------


## Noelpqr

here is the link for pqr
http://www.filedropper.com/pqr

----------


## Decaed

I decided to have a crack at releasing my own Death knight profile with the release of 5.04.

First and foremost, I must thank Kinks, Bubba, Sheuron, Bbatos, Kaolla and all the other contributors and developers in the DK community on Ownedcore. Without your hard work and dedication to making quality PQR profiles, I wouldn't have been able to utilize your code and awesome profiles. All credit for my work goes to these guys.

That said, I took it upon myself to update and theorycraft the most optimal priority for a DW Frost DK. I set out to make this profile in order to see me through the 5.04 changes, and until the release of Mist of Pandaria. I will, however, be working on a fully-functional, MoP-ready profile for only DW and 2H Frost at this stage.

I have done some testing of my first release in a full heroic DS clear, and it is performing very well. Results my vary from player to player with gear, etc. But I easily sustain upwards of 50k dps on just about every encounter (More on Zon'ozz and Madness, of course). Granted I'm in full BiS for DW, I hope it performs as well for you as it does for me. I will continue to refine and make tweaks and improvements where I can. But it will be limited until the release of MoP.

Please note: You must use Plague Leech and Ruinic Empowerment for this rotation. Everything else is your own personal preferrence. Any bugs, let me know! =)

You can download the profile here: *Decaed DW Frost for 5.04*

----------


## cpowroks

Wondering if i could get some help here. 

I am trying to fix up an Enhance profile. However when i use Stormstrike's spell ID, 17364 Stormstrike - Spell - World of Warcraft, PQR is not recognizing the spell. 

Heres the Error:
<PQR Debug> Enh : Stormstrike (Enhance 5.0 85) is an unknown spell ID. SPELL SKIPPED.

How do i fix this. 

Thanks!

----------


## travis2861

> Wondering if i could get some help here. 
> 
> I am trying to fix up an Enhance profile. However when i use Stormstrike's spell ID, 17364 Stormstrike - Spell - World of Warcraft, PQR is not recognizing the spell. 
> 
> Heres the Error:
> <PQR Debug> Enh : Stormstrike (Enhance 5.0 85) is an unknown spell ID. SPELL SKIPPED.
> 
> How do i fix this. 
> 
> Thanks!


I'm having the same issue with envenom. Whoever solves this mystery gets a cupcake mailed to you by me.

----------


## firepong

> Wondering if i could get some help here. 
> 
> I am trying to fix up an Enhance profile. However when i use Stormstrike's spell ID, 17364 Stormstrike - Spell - World of Warcraft, PQR is not recognizing the spell. 
> 
> Heres the Error:
> <PQR Debug> Enh : Stormstrike (Enhance 5.0 85) is an unknown spell ID. SPELL SKIPPED.
> 
> How do i fix this. 
> 
> Thanks!


Change the SpellID to 0, Skip Unknown to False. Where it says return true in the profile, change it to CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) where you change spellID to the actual spellID of stormstrike. Sorry that I don't know the new SpellID of Stormstrike of the top of my head  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sheuron

> Wondering if i could get some help here. 
> 
> I am trying to fix up an Enhance profile. However when i use Stormstrike's spell ID, 17364 Stormstrike - Spell - World of Warcraft, PQR is not recognizing the spell. 
> 
> Heres the Error:
> <PQR Debug> Enh : Stormstrike (Enhance 5.0 85) is an unknown spell ID. SPELL SKIPPED.
> 
> How do i fix this. 
> 
> Thanks!


Search the spell name on wowhead, you ll see "Trigger Spell" with a link to another spell, try that spell id

----------


## triggersad

Is there an elemental shaman pve script that is 5.0.4 compatible

I searched through the thread really couldnt find any..

not even any beta profiles

----------


## darkayo

> Is there an elemental shaman pve script that is 5.0.4 compatible
> 
> I searched through the thread really couldnt find any..
> 
> not even any beta profiles


Looking for this too  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> The prot profile does the same thing in DS against Ultrax. my tank just stands there.


Had to wait 30 minute cue as tank to test this shit  :Big Grin: 

Ultraxion have a huge hitbox, PQR_UnitDistance("player","target") return 45 yards on the spot where usually raid place. step in some steps and rotation ll work.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Looking for a prot pally or arms warrior profile for 5.0.4 is there any out yet looked of 1st page but found nothing :Frown:

----------


## SeveredShadow

> Change the SpellID to 0, Skip Unknown to False. Where it says return true in the profile, change it to CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) where you change spellID to the actual spellID of stormstrike. Sorry that I don't know the new SpellID of Stormstrike of the top of my head


Wasn't aware that it had a new spell id.
Edit: Just tried that and sometimes it still skips over stormstrike and uses lower priority spells in my rotation even when Stormstrike is off CD. Its like it is already processing the next action before Stormstirke goes off cause I see other buttons lighting up on my action bar like its trying to use them at the same time.

----------


## cpowroks

> Search the spell name on wowhead, you ll see "Trigger Spell" with a link to another spell, try that spell id


Tried every stormstrike spellID on the mop wowhead. Oh well no biggie. ill use firepong's work around. 

Thanks.

----------


## megatruegoth

Sheuron thanx for your HUnter BM profile, but it's not working for me as it is so I reworked rotation in the rotation editor and without any unknown spells and casts that I can't use right now. So here is a screenshot of rotation that works very well for me. With this rotation I make 42k dps after 10mil on dummy, so I think it'l be great to see yours soon ready for this prepatch.






Also found HUGE bug in DS today, the problem is not in pqr, but I hope blizz will fix it soon, the problem is that on any target in madness heroic mode, Ultraxion and others "Kill command" does not cast at all just because of some bug. It's like I see my pet in front of a boss but I can't cast it, it write's THE PET IS NOT IN RANGE FOR ATTACK, dafuq?
And all "charge" spells by warriors and druids are living them under the platform, dafuq?

BUGS BUGS BUGS :Mad:

----------


## crystal_tech

alot of ids haven't changed its spell name 'morphs' to the new stuff. aka shadow bolt id is the id you'd use for malific grasp/imolate etc etc. so if the spell replaces another try using the base spell id. for rogues envenom use esctravte (can't spell sorry) the one finisher sub rogues use.

----------


## Zeldrak

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


Sheuron --
I'm using your BM profile, and though it does some nice DPS, it doesn't seem to be using the new spells/skills. I loaded the rotation up in the editor and saw that it does have them all listed. I tried moving them in the rotation list to see if they would work, but no matter where I put them in the rotation, they are never used. Please, forgive me if this has been covered somewhere in this thread already, but reading over 185 pages of replies isn't feasible. Perhaps someone's made the modifications that gets the profile to use all skills and spells?

----------


## cpowroks

Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.

This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!

Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)

Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Enhance.txt

----------


## OnionsTich

Is there any arms warrior profiles? or resto druid ones that work correctly?

----------


## SeveredShadow

> Also found HUGE bug in DS today, the problem is not in pqr, but I hope blizz will fix it soon, the problem is that on any target in madness heroic mode, Ultraxion and others "Kill command" does not cast at all just because of some bug. It's like I see my pet in front of a boss but I can't cast it, it write's THE PET IS NOT IN RANGE FOR ATTACK, dafuq?
> And all "charge" spells by warriors and druids are living them under the platform, dafuq?
> 
> BUGS BUGS BUGS


Pets are walking off the edge of platforms on bosses like Ultraxion and Madness where there are floating bosses with big hit boxes. It'll say they are not in range when they fall off.

----------


## OnionsTich

sheuron. I will Q up with you on my Healer or tank to do testing. Just inbox me real ID or battletag

----------


## tatakau

trying to update a profile I get this error

string "if UnitExists("target") and UnitIsDead("tar..."]:19: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Vogel81

Still have my fingers crossed for an Assasination/Sub PvE Rotation. I think Blinded may have died  :Frown:  lol. Anyone else working on those? I've been reading every page but just in case I'll ask if someone has a working one in the event I missed it. Thanks! 

V

----------


## maleth

> Still have my fingers crossed for an Assasination/Sub PvE Rotation. I think Blinded may have died  lol. Anyone else working on those? I've been reading every page but just in case I'll ask if someone has a working one in the event I missed it. Thanks! 
> 
> V


You think Blinded may have died?

Dude....he posted an hour ago...

----------


## shadowhacks

Looking for a contributor to start working on building a Holy Paladin PVP profile. Private message me and I will let you know the details or point me in the right direction of whom to speak with.

----------


## tatakau

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
> Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)
> 
> Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Enhance.txt


it works but gives me continous lua errors

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 00:58:22
Count: 941
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target") ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 208
(*temporary) = "spell"

ty for make this

----------


## temp123

> Actual code:
> 
> 
> ```
> if members[1].HP < 50
> ```
> 
> Regrow if clearcasing is active
> 
> ...


Thank you  :Wink:

----------


## Aegeus

Xelper - Your profile currently just spams SoT. And yes, i'm using the MoP one from the front page.

----------


## megatruegoth

> Pets are walking off the edge of platforms on bosses like Ultraxion and Madness where there are floating bosses with big hit boxes. It'll say they are not in range when they fall off.


NAh really we wiped 4 times because of this crap. The pet was 100% in front of the boss, yeah the problem IS about hitboxes but why, I lost about 30% dps because of that...

----------


## maleth

> Xelper - Your profile currently just spams SoT. And yes, i'm using the MoP one from the front page.


Just remove the Seal from the rotation and it works fine.

Just for reference, Avery's profile is actually putting out slightly more DPS than Xelpers, though his is a solid one too.

----------


## shadowhacks

Aegeus760,

Use Rotation editor and remove SoT from current abilities. Do SoT manually.

----------


## freaki

Feedback for decaeds dual wield frost dk profile
none of the shift buttons are casting death and decay either left or right.
just constructive feedback.

----------


## cpowroks

> it works but gives me continous lua errors
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 08/30/12 00:58:22
> Count: 941
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> ...



Ill look into this. I probably didn't see that lua error because Elv ui was blocking it.

----------


## Aegeus

Thanks guys, appreciated. Trying Avery's at the moment and loving it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotfry

http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/War504.txt

Warrior Arms for 5.0.4 with «Dragon Roar»

May contain some bugs, but work  :Smile:

----------


## Vogel81

> You think Blinded may have died?
> 
> Dude....he posted an hour ago...


LOL How on earth did I miss that. :/ Herp Derp.

----------


## Damned1

From what I've been able to tell so far, using fire, madness and the last boss in end time, haven't had a chance to do all of ds

----------


## cpowroks

> Ill look into this. I probably didn't see that lua error because Elv ui was blocking it.


Seems that i forgot to delete some old totem code. Update and it should work.

----------


## llvancell

> hmm after work tonight i will look more indepth to it.... the only thing not working that i saw was Beacon..... so manually choose a beacon target, maybe that will help?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Crystal haven't decided the order yet, but if I get my way, it will probably be Destruction and Affliction first :-/






What link do i click on to download warlock profile from bu_ba_.. i can't seem to find it in any of the links .. Please point me to the right direction

----------


## ttpod

MoP: how to check the number of Shadow Orb in 5.0.4?

----------


## cpowroks

> Seems that i forgot to delete some old totem code. Update and it should work.


Also you have to re-download from the link in my sig. Fixed the Broken link in the dev options. From now on you can just update from PQR

----------


## Arria88

Anyone have a working *Shadow Priest* profile yet? Or one that needs testing?

----------


## daveyboyuk

@imdasandman

tried your profile tonight (frost) reforged mastery,crit,haste and what can i say you never cease to amaze with youre profiles simply put it works flawless odd downtime but that will be fixed when plague leech gets coded properly . gettin insane burst damage and a steady 50-60k in ds ilvl 407
thank you very much and am looking forward to plague leech coded  :Smile:

----------


## Pzy

hei..... atm im working on a Affli lock profile, prob is, that i need help with haunt, cause i dont find anything for dhe soulshards, and i want it to cast haunt only if i hav 1+ soulshard or if nightfall procs.....

thx for the help^^

----------


## WTFever

> What link do i click on to download warlock profile from bu_ba_.. i can't seem to find it in any of the links .. Please point me to the right direction


Look at his sig.

----------


## llvancell

> Look at his sig.


I checked the links on his sig. is not there ..... 
also how do i find his SVN trunk ?

----------


## MEGADRON

Xelper when update interrupt a profile? for the druid doesn't work...

----------


## WTFever

> I checked the links on his sig. is not there ..... 
> also how do i find his SVN trunk ?



This will help....Bubba&#39;s Tutorial on Tortoise Setup - YouTube

----------


## expunge

> any updates planned on the nova shadow priest beta profile?
> as while its working,it just feels much more clunky with 5.0.4
> cheers


What feels clunky? It uses every spell exactly how it's supposed to. What more did you want? Instead of "it's clunky" explain why

----------


## temp123

> http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/War504.txt
> 
> Warrior Arms for 5.0.4 with «Dragon Roar»
> 
> May contain some bugs, but work


Oh dear you win so much internets, going testing ):]

----------


## chipeat

> Seems that i forgot to delete some old totem code. Update and it should work.


cpo - This profile is working great. Thank you very much!

----------


## travis2861

For the love of god i cannot get Dispatch(Backstab) to cast at all, it wont even error it just wont cast maybe one of you can spot a mistake.

Blindside - Spell - World of Warcraft(Proc Spell)




```
local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")



if HaveBuff("player",121153) or unithealth < 35


    if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and GetComboPoints("player", "target") < 5
    
        return true
        
    end
        
end
```

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## llvancell

> This will help....Bubba's Tutorial on Tortoise Setup - YouTube


Thanks mate..

----------


## abndrew82

> Quote Originally Posted by dotfry View Post
> http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/War504.txt
> 
> Warrior Arms for 5.0.4 with «Dragon Roar»
> 
> May contain some bugs, but work





> Oh dear you win so much internets, going testing ):]


Some reason I cant get this to download. I click download from URL, paste in the address to that text file, the bar fills green but then stops. Doesnt seem to actually download the files.

Attachment 9810

Thanks

----------


## spearfish

> Also you have to re-download from the link in my sig. Fixed the Broken link in the dev options. From now on you can just update from PQR


When i paste this url into the rotation editor it says invalid url ??

----------


## spearfish

> Some reason I cant get this to download. I click download from URL, paste in the address to that text file, the bar fills green but then stops. Doesnt seem to actually download the files.
> 
> Thanks


Having the same issue i just updated sheurons ok from his link

----------


## mrleo

having the same issue with the warrior arms profile

----------


## Taran32

@Firepong

I tried your fixes you mentioned on page 184 of this thread and nothing worked. The FPS issues still remain with Sheuron's Mage profiles. Can you suggest anything else?

@Sheuron

I never got a response back from you regarding the tests I posted below Firepong's reply. I'm still getting a FPS drop by half whenever I activate your Mage profiles, and I've tried running them with addons, without addons, with a fresh install of PQR, with/without "Start Rotation in Combat" checked, etc. Nothing seems to solve the issue. Is there anything else you can think of? The rotation is up to rate as well as PQR, and my GFX settings haven't changed. 

Again, I don't have this issue with other developers' profiles currently, as theirs seem to work using every addon and all GFX settings. At a loss as to what to do considering yours are the only Mage profiles currently available.

----------


## sheuron

All those profiles was made for beta, arent optimized at all. Just a bunch of code to have something to level up 90 or learn how a basic profile works. I do not recommend using them in raid, and dont expect support to improve them

As soon i reach level 90 ll release quality profiles for chars im playing.

----------


## temp123

> I decided to have a crack at releasing my own Death knight profile with the release of 5.04.
> 
> First and foremost, I must thank Kinks, Bubba, Sheuron, Bbatos, Kaolla and all the other contributors and developers in the DK community on Ownedcore. Without your hard work and dedication to making quality PQR profiles, I wouldn't have been able to utilize your code and awesome profiles. All credit for my work goes to these guys.
> 
> That said, I took it upon myself to update and theorycraft the most optimal priority for a DW Frost DK. I set out to make this profile in order to see me through the 5.04 changes, and until the release of Mist of Pandaria. I will, however, be working on a fully-functional, MoP-ready profile for only DW and 2H Frost at this stage.
> 
> I have done some testing of my first release in a full heroic DS clear, and it is performing very well. Results my vary from player to player with gear, etc. But I easily sustain upwards of 50k dps on just about every encounter (More on Zon'ozz and Madness, of course). Granted I'm in full BiS for DW, I hope it performs as well for you as it does for me. I will continue to refine and make tweaks and improvements where I can. But it will be limited until the release of MoP.
> 
> Please note: You must use Plague Leech and Ruinic Empowerment for this rotation. Everything else is your own personal preferrence. Any bugs, let me know! =)
> ...


Well written, thanks a lot going try it out

----------


## Ninjaderp

I get some fps-slowdowns as well using Sheurons Fury-Warrior profile. Gonna try see if it throws any errors.

----------


## snowhawk

> just updated SVN, should be easier to find


@bubba, very nice work. Started writing my own when I saw yours up, so I checked it out but I had a few problems with the immolate causing hanging. Been running versus a dummy for about 20 mins now, no hanging anymore with the following change:



```
local Immolate, _, _, _, _, _, ImmolateEndTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 348, "player")

if not PQR_IsMoving() then
	if not Immolate then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(172)))
		return true
	end
	
	if ImmolateEndTime - GetTime() <= 2.5 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(172)))
		return true
	end
end
```

Also updated chaos bolt to pool to 4 (glyphed, will need logic to check for glyph), also chaos bolts at 60% mana to help from going oom single target, and chaos bolts when at full embers. Left the pyroclasm logic in there.



```
if not PQR_IsMoving() then
	local TargetHealth = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
	
	if TargetHealth >= 20 then
		local BurningEmbers = UnitPower("player", 14)
				
		if BurningEmbers > 3 then
	 		return true
	 	end
	 	
	 	local Pyroclasm = IsSpellKnown(123686)
	 	
	 	if Pyroclasm then
	 		local Backdraft = UnitBuffID("player", 117828)
	 		local BackdraftCharges = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 117828))
	 		
	 		if Backdraft and BackdraftCharges >= 3 then
	 			return true
	 		end
	 	end
	 	
	 	local PlayerMana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

	 	if PlayerMana < 60 then
	 		return true
	 	end
	end
end
```

I'm also having an issue with Dark Intent not buffing, maybe another set of eyes will help find the problem. Checks to see if anyone has AI buffed since it also provides a 5% crit buff, if someone does then it just doesn't buff. If no AI and no DI/Burning Wrath, then buff.


```
local InCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
local DarkIntentCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(109773))

if not InCombat and DarkIntentCD == 0 then
	local AIBuffed = false
	local NeedsDI = false
	
	for i=1,#members do
		if HaveBuff(members[i].Unit,{109773, 1459, 61316, 77747}) then
			if not AIBuffed then
				if HaveBuff(members[i].Unit,{1459, 6136} then
					AIBuffed = true
					break
				end
			end
		else
			NeedsDI = NeedsDI or true
		end
	end
	
	if not AIBuffed and NeedsDI then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(109773)))
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> I never got a response back from you regarding the tests I posted below Firepong's reply. I'm still getting a FPS drop by half whenever I activate your Mage profiles, and I've tried running them with addons, without addons, with a fresh install of PQR, with/without "Start Rotation in Combat" checked, etc. Nothing seems to solve the issue. Is there anything else you can think of? The rotation is up to rate as well as PQR, and my GFX settings haven't changed. 
> 
> Again, I don't have this issue with other developers' profiles currently, as theirs seem to work using every addon and all GFX settings. At a loss as to what to do considering yours are the only Mage profiles currently available.


I think i reply your question 3 times and you still dont get it.

Q: Your profile lag the game, R: YES, I KNOW, LAG THE GAME AS MUCH AS LAG ON 4.3. The diference is game is heavier now.
Q: What can i do to fix it? R: NOTHING

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

Any working Feral Tank (Guardian) profiles out there?

----------


## firepong

> For the love of god i cannot get Dispatch(Backstab) to cast at all, it wont even error it just wont cast maybe one of you can spot a mistake.
> 
> Blindside - Spell - World of Warcraft(Proc Spell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local unithealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> ...


Set Skip Unknown to False, SpellID to 0 and change return true to CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) where spellID is the spellID of either Dispatch or Backstab. Try Backstab first, then switch it to Dispatch if it doesn't work.

Also, is it just me or does Enahnce DPS flat ass suck right now? I cant get over 20k DPS no matter how I change the rotation around.

EDIT* Looks like I can top out at around 27k burst and level out around 25k. Know I won't be playing Enhance when mists comes out >.> lol

----------


## kickmydog

Are any other developers encountering some really funky problems when coding stuff?

I've doing some really simple code and the stuff just flat out won't work. Simple stuff like 

```
 if IsLeftShiftKeyDown then return true end
```

 from my Rapid Fire pushdown ability won't work. Another one that just does my head in. Cobra Shot, a simple return true, the damn ability will not fire, even if it is the only ability in the rotation. I notice that on sheuron's profile he uses 

```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil)
return true
```

 instead. Is there any particular reason why Cobra Shot (ID 77767) would not work with a simple return true?

I've re-written my BM profile three times now and shit just messes up that shouldn't. I've had ppl look at the code and they say it looks fine. At this point the only thing I can get to work is Sheuron's profile and my modified version of it.

When I debugg it says that ID 77767 is unknown, but casting by spell name 77767 works.

----------


## Taran32

> I think i reply your question 3 times and you still dont get it.
> 
> Q: Your profile lag the game, R: YES, I KNOW, LAG THE GAME AS MUCH AS LAG ON 4.3. The diference is game is heavier now.
> Q: What can i do to fix it? R: NOTHING


You replied three times that it was on my end, and after Firepong and Ninjaderp (note, only them) suggested some fixes, nothing seemed to work, and I tried to point out that it's not on my end or WoW's from what I can see. 

I wasn't trying to be a pest. I'm simply trying to figure out what the difference between your profiles and others is. Other developers' releases don't seem to have this issue, but yours are the only Mage profiles available. If you can't think of anything, I'll just see if Ninja or Firepong can lend a hand, or hope things are better at 90.

----------


## snowhawk

for the lock developers



```
UnitPower('player', 7) -- Soul Shards
UnitPower('player', 15) -- Demonic Fury
UnitPower('player', 14) -- Burning Embers
```

----------


## vorn10

Ok so checked old Onya resto shaman. Changed few things, added Sheuron's HST and it working fine.
SHAMAN.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
https://www.virustotal.com/url/bfee5...is/1346287520/

:S not healing myself, no idea why if someone can look into it.

----------


## travis2861

> Set Skip Unknown to False, SpellID to 0 and change return true to CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellID))) where spellID is the spellID of either Dispatch or Backstab. Try Backstab first, then switch it to Dispatch if it doesn't work.
> 
> Also, is it just me or does Enahnce DPS flat ass suck right now? I cant get over 20k DPS no matter how I change the rotation around.
> 
> EDIT* Looks like I can top out at around 27k burst and level out around 25k. Know I won't be playing Enhance when mists comes out >.> lol


I'm able to get the logic to work but neither putting the ID's straight into PQR or doing the workaround for Dispatch or Backstab work  :Frown:  other then that it should be the optimal rotation right now.

----------


## firepong

> Are any other developers encountering some really funky problems when coding stuff?
> 
> I've doing some really simple code and the stuff just flat out won't work. Simple stuff like 
> 
> ```
>  if IsLeftShiftKeyDown then return true end
> ```
> 
>  from my Rapid Fire pushdown ability won't work. Another one that just does my head in. Cobra Shot, a simple return true, the damn ability will not fire, even if it is the only ability in the rotation. I notice that on sheuron's profile he uses 
> ...




```
IsLeftShiftKeyDown
```



```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil)
```

to:



```
IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
```



```
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77767)))
```

 :Embarrassment: 




> I'm able to get the logic to work but neither putting the ID's straight into PQR or doing the workaround for Dispatch or Backstab work  other then that it should be the optimal rotation right now.


I would try and see what happens, but I have no Rogue at 85, so that's not happening lol

----------


## ace99ro

@ bu_ba got your latest holy pala profile from your SVN , updated data files and profiles , when i activate it it spams the chat with endless lines of 

*" Nova Data File v2.0 - Aug 28, 2012
Loading Paladin Tables ... "* 

the profile seems to work even if that spam occurs ... any ideeas ? ( profile doesnt spam any LUA errors , just that )


*LE : removed from the lua file the part on top where it sayed nova data file etc , and not just spams lines of " Loading Paladin Tables ..." dunno where the problem is , the rotation works , it heals , but spams endless lines of that*

----------


## travis2861

Almost working Assassination rogue profile.
Most credit goes to sheuron.
Plugged together by me.
Dispatch is broken so this is just me putting this out there so hopefully someone can fix it.
Other then that optimal rotation for the time being, hold left shift to AoE.

If you want to get this work remove dispatch from the rotation.

Assassination.zip

----------


## sheuron

tecnicly CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil) is faster than CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77767)))

----------


## firepong

> Almost working Assassination rogue profile.
> Most credit goes to sheuron.
> Plugged together by me.
> Dispatch is broken so this is just me putting this out there so hopefully someone can fix it.
> Other then that optimal rotation for the time being, hold left shift to AoE.
> 
> If you want to get this work remove dispatch from the rotation.
> 
> Assassination.zip


Screw that, forgot to start PQR xD I feel like an Idiot. I'll look around it some more and see what I can come up with.

Could swore that rogue combo points were on the player though, not the target.




> tecnicly CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil) is faster than CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77767)))


Who is going to have a computer that's slow enough to notice the difference though. It's all done in a matter of milliseconds xD lol

----------


## dotfry

> Some reason I cant get this to download. I click download from URL, paste in the address to that text file, the bar fills green but then stops. Doesnt seem to actually download the files.
> 
> Thanks


http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/warrior.zip

Added Fury features, and Dragon Roar removed. Manual use only. Tomorrow add shift for pause rotation

----------


## Solevan

Someone here has to Download Link Profiles Enhance Shaman or Fire Mage PvE? please

----------


## SHJordan

> Almost working Assassination rogue profile.
> Most credit goes to sheuron.
> Plugged together by me.
> Dispatch is broken so this is just me putting this out there so hopefully someone can fix it.
> Other then that optimal rotation for the time being, hold left shift to AoE.
> 
> If you want to get this work remove dispatch from the rotation.
> 
> Assassination.zip


Any chance to make a working pvp sub rogue? pls pls pls

----------


## Vogel81

> Almost working Assassination rogue profile.
> Most credit goes to sheuron.
> Plugged together by me.
> Dispatch is broken so this is just me putting this out there so hopefully someone can fix it.
> Other then that optimal rotation for the time being, hold left shift to AoE.
> 
> If you want to get this work remove dispatch from the rotation.
> 
> Assassination.zip


Awesome Travis2861! Thanks for at least getting a start  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> IsLeftShiftKeyDown
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767),nil)
> ```
> ...


I see your correction, I had it the correct way for my ability I was just writing off the top of my head. The cobra shot ability works, I cut and paste Shueron's code there, what I do not understand is why the ID doesn't work with a simple return true when casting by the spell id works. What is going on?

----------


## travis2861

> Any chance to make a working pvp sub rogue? pls pls pls


I'm hardly the person to ask to do that, Blinded made the last one that i can remember, set a few fight records on WoL with it.

----------


## firepong

> I see your correction, I had it the correct way for my ability I was just writing off the top of my head. The cobra shot ability works, I cut and paste Shueron's code there, what I do not understand is why the ID doesn't work with a simple return true when casting by the spell id works. What is going on?


IsSpellKnown() is a little wonky. Like I can do it with a couple druid spells and it will return false, even if it is the correct and only spellID.

----------


## averykey

So why doesn't this work?

Did something change?



> --- [ExtraActionButton1] ---
> local DivineShield = UnitBuffID("player", 642)
> local LeftAlt = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> 
> --- [Fading Light] ---
> local fadingtime = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",110070))
> 
> if fadingtime ~= nil and fadingtime - GetTime() < 1.3 and DivineShield == nil then 
> RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
> ...




edit: for anyone wondering what stat weights to use for ret.

Reforge with these on askmrrobot


MH Speed	18.85	
MH DPS	9.00	
Strength	2.33	
Hit	1.30	
Expertise	1.30	
Mastery	0.98	
Attack Power	1.00	
Crit	0.79	
Haste	1.13	
Agility	0.00

----------


## triggersad

> Ok so checked old Onya resto shaman. Changed few things, added Sheuron's HST and it working fine.
> SHAMAN.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> https://www.virustotal.com/url/bfee5...is/1346287520/
> 
> :S not healing myself, no idea why if someone can look into it.


could you do the same thing with onya's ele rotation

----------


## cpowroks

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
> Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)
> 
> Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Enhance.txt



Fixed some dumb mistakes. Download profiles from the link

----------


## temp123

> http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/warrior.zip
> 
> Added Fury features, and Dragon Roar removed. Manual use only. Tomorrow add shift for pause rotation


This is great, thanks a lot. Would be hard to ask give me a translations for spells that you have in there? I would love to configure some aoe with clap and sweeps  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

> So why doesn't this work?
> 
> Did something change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: for anyone wondering what stat weights to use for ret.
> 
> ...


No idea if this is it but:
old *Unit(De)BuffID()* new *Unit(De)Buff()*

----------


## crystal_tech

just a note my single target aff lock profile is out to the people that donated to me. with crap gear (ilvl 362 troll) i'm pulling 15k bursting at 22k.

----------


## saga3180

@Sheuron I wanna add Wild Growth onto your profile but i just dont know how i would even start into adding it.Hope you don't mind helping me out...

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron I wanna add Wild Growth onto your profile but i just dont know how i would even start into adding it.Hope you don't mind helping me out...


If you have already old rotation from 4.3 you can copy the ability and paste on new profile. If you dont mind to wait i ll add it to the profile tomorrow.

----------


## odano1988

I'm having trouble downloading from your link cpowroks. Any suggestions?

----------


## Shamrockstar

> just a note my single target aff lock profile is out to the people that donated to me. with crap gear (ilvl 362 troll) i'm pulling 15k bursting at 22k.


 I've repped a lot of the first thread coders (like you) on numerous occasions (gdi must spread more rep  :Smile: ) and this project would have been curtains without you guys, thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## blacknightlll

if there is nothing released for sub rogue by friday ill make up a basic one and release it sat morning and work on it through the long weekend.

----------


## saga3180

> If you have already old rotation from 4.3 you can copy the ability and paste on new profile. If you dont mind to wait i ll add it to the profile tomorrow.


I don't have the old profile anymore so ill just wait till tommorow. Thanks for your reply.

----------


## averykey

Avery Paladins Profiles for PQR

Info
----------
Left Alt casts sacred shield on self

Right Alt clicks the button for skipping hour of twlight, and cancels parachute buff.

Left Shift pauses rotation

Finished Prot/Solo profiles, If you want anything added let me know.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml

or

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip


edit: for anyone wondering what stat weights to use for ret.

Reforge with these on askmrrobot


MH Speed	18.85	
MH DPS	9.00	
Strength	2.33	
Hit	1.30	
Expertise	1.30	
Mastery	0.98	
Attack Power	1.00	
Crit	0.79	
Haste	1.13	
Agility	0.00

----------


## Blackradio

anybody have a Arcan mage profile for the new patch ? 

Sorry for my bad english :/

Thanks !

----------


## bauwoo

sheuron I want to make the AOE switch button in your Fury PVE Warrior profile Left Ctrl to click. How do I do that?

----------


## firepong

FireKitteh Updated for 5.0.4 has been uploaded. Update rotation through Rotation Editor. Version should be 1.1

Burst is roughly 65k with sustained at 40k in 401 iLVL gear on the dummy. Have not tested on Dungeon/LFR/Raid

----------


## Vogel81

Here is the PvE MOP Assassination profile.. Started by Sheuron... Fixed by travis2861... Now with Dispatch fixed by matee.sk and myself. Dispatch now works with procs and under 35%. Vendetta still left out of rotation. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7440qo653e...FixedwData.rar

----------


## Vogel81

Pong when I use the PQR Update on the MOPDruid profile in the Rotation Editor I still have version 1.0. Am I updating the right one?

----------


## firepong

> Here is the PvE MOP Assassination profile.. Started by Sheuron... Fixed by travis2861... Now with Dispatch fixed by matee.sk and myself. Dispatch now works with procs and under 35%. Vendetta still left out of rotation. 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7pzfmw9g1...onFixedMOP.rar


Just a thought, might want to include Sheuron's Data file in the zip as well, for anyone that doesn't have his Profile pack downloaded. The profile won't run without the Data file.




> Pong when I use the PQR Update on the MOPDruid profile in the Rotation Editor I still have version 1.0. Am I updating the right one?


Make sure to update the FireKitteh one, not FireKittehMoP. FireKittehMoP has been discontinued since, obviously, 5.0.4 is on live realms  :Embarrassment:  I just checked it myself, and it shows 1.1 as the latest version for FireKitteh.

P.S. Have not checked AoE, so it might not be working. I changed a few thing's on it, but that's it.

P.S.S Let me know if it decides to spam Faerie Fire at any point as I just did a quick code for it. It's not checking if there is any other Debuff like it on the target, so it could spam it in a situation where there's more feral druids in the group. For example, in a 25man LFR where its more common to have more than 1 of the same class and group that puts the same Debuff on the target, but under a different type of spell.

----------


## hbkx1

Fixed my problem duhhh spell id number

----------


## blacknightlll

Sub rogue profile in the works got basics up and running just trying to get shadow dance working atm. Release what i got after work tomorrow.

----------


## firepong

On my Feral DPS rotation, got a problem on Mangle. Will have it fixed soon.

----------


## js1974

I have two abilities I had tied into my Warrior profiles that I can't get to work since 5.0.4 but I'm unsure of it's just small code changes I need to change. If someone could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.

Thunderclap


```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then    CastSpellByID(6343)
    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
    return true
end
```


Heroic leap


```
if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true end
```

----------


## Gabbz

Nevermind, posted it in a better place just to avoid spamming this thread.

----------


## Whatsmyname

Looking for a Frost DK PvE rotation.  :Smile: 




> Just a thought, might want to include Sheuron's Data file in the zip as well, for anyone that doesn't have his Profile pack downloaded. The profile won't run without the Data file.


Do you have a link for that Data file?

----------


## saga3180

> Looking for a Frost DK PvE rotation.


Go to the first page .You will find profiles there

----------


## knightnova1

> I have two abilities I had tied into my Warrior profiles that I can't get to work since 5.0.4 but I'm unsure of it's just small code changes I need to change. If someone could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Heroic leap
> 
> 
> ```
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> ...


Make sure you defined HLeap at the top of the ability, it should be:
local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")

The thunderclap you might want to put a /stopcasting, also i dont think you need the Camera function in there since TC is always under your feet.

----------


## Gabbz

Have the spellid for Hour of Twillight changed to 106371? I had an old spellid for the raid i tried yesterday and it did not work. Saw that avery had 109417 in his and that dont exist anymore.

Also at all who have spellid issues. Note that alot of the spellids are "morphed" or whatever so you need to be careful especially due to shapeshifting or spezialisation. 

SavageRoar for example i need to use the base spell to cast 52610 but 127538 to check for buff. The 127538 is due to it being glyphed and therefore the spell morphs into a new one but i cant cast it, need to use the "base" spell.

----------


## firepong

> Looking for a Frost DK PvE rotation. 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that Data file?


It's in Sheuron's Profile pack on the first page.

----------


## Whatsmyname

> It's in Sheuron's Profile pack on the first page.


Yep, found it already. Just having a small problem with Garthok's DK Frost profile, which doesn't seem to cast Frost Strike, although it should get used.

----------


## Vogel81

> Just a thought, might want to include Sheuron's Data file in the zip as well, for anyone that doesn't have his Profile pack downloaded. The profile won't run without the Data file.


Good call. Here is the Finished PvE MoP Assassination PQR with Data file included. I'll go edit the old post to this new one as well. 

*MoP Ready PvE Assassination Rotation Download:*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7440qo653e...FixedwData.rar

----------


## Vogel81

> Make sure to update the FireKitteh one, not FireKittehMoP. FireKittehMoP has been discontinued since, obviously, 5.0.4 is on live realms  I just checked it myself, and it shows 1.1 as the latest version for FireKitteh.


Worked like a charm. Haven't tested, but the update works  :Smile:

----------


## endersblade

> Good call. Here is the Finished PvE MoP Assassination PQR with Data file included. I'll go edit the old post to this new one as well. 
> 
> *MoP Ready PvE Assassination Rotation Download:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7440qo653e...FixedwData.rar


I'm not sure what the issue is, but this isn't doing anything at all. Even removing dispatch (like you mentioned in a previous post) all it does is auto-attack and hits Slice and Dice. Does absolutely nothing else. I've updated PQR, and just downloaded from this link for your profile. And yes, I have the data file installed as well.

----------


## darkayo

Any Shaman Elemental profile please ?

----------


## Whatsmyname

> I'm not sure what the issue is, but this isn't doing anything at all. Even removing dispatch (like you mentioned in a previous post) all it does is auto-attack and hits Slice and Dice. Does absolutely nothing else. I've updated PQR, and just downloaded from this link for your profile. And yes, I have the data file installed as well.


Works fine for me...

----------


## Kroniq

I've made a temp fix to the H pally chat spam for bubbas profile. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/88470057/PQR_Nova_Data.lua
Replace the file in yur data folder with this for a temp fix.

----------


## mdwilliams

Hi, I have searched but cant find, is there a working Warlock profile for leveling? I have shaurons profile but I think its only for 85.
Thanks

----------


## firepong

> Hi, I have searched but cant find, is there a working Warlock profile for leveling? I have shaurons profile but I think its only for 85.
> Thanks


If I haven't made one, then I'm sure their isn't one for leveling. I could be wrong though.

Also, I will be updating my leveling profiles as soon as I get time. Will probably be sometime next week.

----------


## NickGI

It's my Assasion roge profile ^_^ 
It was made for ruRU wow and to use it you need to make changes in several abilities:

*ruRU* *enEN*
Расправа = Mutilate
Устранение = Dispatch
Отравление = Envenom
Слепая зона = Blindside

list of "mob" for yous localization in --OFF-- ability you can find in sheuron's lua file  :Smile:  thx him for this  :Smile: 


Left Shift for pause
Left Alt for AOE
Vendetta uses manually
Attachment 9825
*http://depositfiles.com/files/iraoeti28*

my dps with it on 85 dummy 48k, on lfr Ultrax 65k

_sorry for my bad english ^_^_

----------


## Edsaxe

pong did u get mangle to work in firekitty yet

also, to pop use agility trinket when i hit berserk do i simply put /use 13 in the actions and click save?

----------


## firepong

Version 1.2 of my Feral DPS rotation pushed. Try it out and let me know what you think.

UPDATE THE PROFILE THROUGH ROTATION EDITOR.

For the tester's, Focus yourself if your not in a group or focus the Tank if you are in a group and tell me how the "Smart Mangle/Shred" code works out. Hopefully, it will work b-e-a-utifully  :Embarrassment: 




> pong did u get mangle to work in firekitty yet
> 
> also, to pop use agility trinket when i hit berserk do i simply put /use 13 in the actions and click save?


Trinkets/Engineer Gloves will auto get used when Berserk is up.

EDIT* Version 1.2.1 pushed. Very minor, not needed and might even give error's, not sure. Will check it out tomorrow.

----------


## Persikos

> It's my Assasion roge profile ^_^ 
> It was made for ruRU wow and to use it you need to make changes in several abilities:
> 
> *ruRU* *enEN*
> Расправа = Mutilate
> Устранение = Dispatch
> Отравление = Envenom
> Слепая зона = Blindside
> 
> ...


I can not download ((

----------


## Stein6

Profile warrior is only Battle Shout and Commanding Shout. All of the skills brought to the panel. Beat the dummy. Sorry for the error, said using google translator.

----------


## NickGI

> I can not download ((


it is strange... when i click - download starting

----------


## Persikos

> it is strange... when i click - download starting


Plz, Laid out on DepositFiles.

----------


## durankan

Is there a bug in pqr because when i am trying to use Heart Strike (Spell Id 55050) pqr is alway telling me Spell ID unknown and skips the spell but 55050 ist definitly the right spell id. 

It's neither working on Novas old Blood DK profile.

----------


## temp123

> Good call. Here is the Finished PvE MoP Assassination PQR with Data file included. I'll go edit the old post to this new one as well. 
> 
> *MoP Ready PvE Assassination Rotation Download:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7440qo653e...FixedwData.rar


thanks you

----------


## Chewbakaaaa

> I know y'all have been waiting for this joyful moment.
> I just created my first Single target and AoE Paladin Prot Rotation.
> Big up to Averykey because i used his MoP Ret rotation to start building my little piece of beauty.
> 
> Now go fellow PQR rotation user and report back to me what needs to be changed / improved!
> 
> Nudex Prot Paladin Rotation
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar
> 
> Love Nudex


This post ended up getting buried. He needs more thanks because this profile is really nice.

----------


## temp123

Anyone know is crystal tech working on demo lock? I heard he finished aff for his donators

----------


## Persikos

> it is strange... when i click - download starting


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator.How to download?

----------


## philsta420

> *Xelper's Profiles:
> *In PQR go to "Rotation Editor" -> "Download Profile from URL" then copy and paste in the following URL and hit "Download:"
> 
> *Ret (BETA - MISTS OF PANDARIA):
> 
> 
> *​http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.../XelperMOP.txt




I know this is a lil off topic of what you have posted but im unsure as to where to post this.. Is there possibly a Balance Druid Profile that you know of?

----------


## temp123

> This post ended up getting buried. He needs more thanks because this profile is really nice.


These guys are amazing for what they are puting up together ofcourse the master xelper for making software too. I hope when MoP hits all devs will put they work in wikkia that are at first page

----------


## flashtastic

Hey, im having some trouble with finding a ele shaman profile URL for the new patch. I haven downloaded 2 and extracted them into my PQR file but it does not even show up on my PQR when i load it up in game. Any one know what im doing wrong and if so can you offer me some advise please.

ty

----------


## zambeaux

Hey guys, i can't get any Mage PVE Frost profiles to work... anyone got a good profile to share ?

thanks alot !

----------


## mmcdjs

Yeah. I used Nudex Prot Pally rotation during ds raid last night. worked great!

----------


## mmcdjs

I am having a problem with Gabbz Mookin Mop rotation though. I freeze up and get Lua errors:

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1443: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 06:48:58
Count: 1235
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1443: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1429: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1427>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local Incarnation = UnitBuffID("Player", 10..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:759: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:532: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 299
(*temporary) = "spell"

I thought it was because of the celestial spell, but i took it out of the rotation and still get the error.

----------


## NickGI

> Plz, Laid out on DepositFiles.


in the first msg

----------


## tatakau

> Fixed some dumb mistakes. Download profiles from the link


still doing Lua errors when cds are ON
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 13:21:31
Count: 324
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target") ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 208
(*temporary) = "spell"

anyway thank you for ur work =)

----------


## nudex

> This post ended up getting buried. He needs more thanks because this profile is really nice.







> Yeah. I used Nudex Prot Pally rotation during ds raid last night. worked great!


Thanks guys, means alot that you like the rotation.
Do you guys have any opinions how i can improve certain things? haven't had alot of time to test it ( did 1 heroic ).

Dont forget to rep averykey! my rotation is based on his Ret Mop rotation

----------


## temp123

> Thanks guys, means alot that you like the rotation.
> Do you guys have any opinions how i can improve certain things? haven't had alot of time to test it ( did 1 heroic ).
> 
> Dont forget to rep averykey! my rotation is based on his Ret Mop rotation


Hei nudex it works great, do you think holy wrath would be benefitial for extra threat in single rotation just in case there is a gap somwhere in rotation

----------


## nudex

> Hei nudex it works great, do you think holy wrath would be benefitial for extra threat in single rotation just in case there is a gap somwhere in rotation


At the moment the Spell ID from Holy Wrath is wrong Chewbakaaaa pointed out to me ( yhea i know, im a nub  :Smile:  ). Gonna fix that after work.
It certainly is beneficial but only use it as the last filler if everything is on Cooldown. So thats why its as the lowest priority in the rotation. Also i implemented a mana check so PQR won't use it when your mana is lower then 20% ( same thing for consecration ).

Can any of the more skilled programmers tell me that the rotation while be slower ( thus less dps/threath generation ) if i implement cooldown checks for every ability so it wont click multiple times on the ability when its waiting to get of cooldown?

greetz Nudex

----------


## dotfry

> This is great, thanks a lot. Would be hard to ask give me a translations for spells that you have in there? I would love to configure some aoe with clap and sweeps


ruRU = enEN
-----------
Боевой крик = Battle Shout
Казнь = Execute
Победный раж = Victory Rush
Рев дракона = Dragon Roar
Удар героя = Heroic Strike
Удар колосса = Colossus Smash
Ярость берсерка = Berserker Rage
Зверский удар = Wild Strike
Кровожадность = Bloodthirst
Яростный выпад = Raging Blow
Мощный удар = Slam
Превосходство = Overpower
Смертельный удар = Mortal Strike
Все = All
Оружие = Arms
Неистовство = Fury

----------


## temp123

> At the moment the Spell ID from Holy Wrath is wrong Chewbakaaaa pointed out to me ( yhea i know, im a nub  ). Gonna fix that after work.
> It certainly is beneficial but only use it as the last filler if everything is on Cooldown. So thats why its as the lowest priority in the rotation. Also i implemented a mana check so PQR won't use it when your mana is lower then 20% ( same thing for consecration ).
> 
> Can any of the more skilled programmers tell me that the rotation while be slower ( thus less dps/threath generation ) if i implement cooldown checks for every ability so it wont click multiple times on the ability when its waiting to get of cooldown?
> 
> greetz Nudex


Hah good point xD Thanks pal




> ruRU = enEN
> -----------
> Боевой крик = Battle Shout
> Казнь = Execute
> Победный раж = Victory Rush
> Рев дракона = Dragon Roar
> Удар героя = Heroic Strike
> Удар колосса = Colossus Smash
> Ярость берсерка = Berserker Rage
> ...


Amazing thank you very much for this  :Smile: )

----------


## knightnova1

I developed a optomized ARMS WARRIOR profile with the data provided by simcraft, enjoy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftArms.zip

It does not have AOE.
404 ilvl i pull 44k+ dps
(maybe something is wrong, blood dks doing 60k+ and rets doing 90k?)
runs stable and does highest dps out of other profiles i've tried here (shuroens smf & tg, and dotfry's arms)

----------


## matee.sk

here my updated profile from crystalassasin`s beta profile for assasination rogue

+ dispatch working with blindside proc and > 35%
+ vendetta working
+ legendary procc included

- poisons not included

download:
File-Upload.net - ROGUE.rar

----------


## sikair27

Is Averykey's dropbox link down atm?

----------


## bbrainey1995

> just a note my single target aff lock profile is out to the people that donated to me. with crap gear (ilvl 362 troll) i'm pulling 15k bursting at 22k.


Are you planning on doing one for Destruction and demo? I don't mind donating to you. What is your paypal address? Thanks

----------


## Ciyfex

Any retPaladin profile please ?

----------


## temp123

> here my updated profile from crystalassasin`s beta profile for assasination rogue
> 
> + dispatch working with blindside proc and > 35%
> + vendetta working
> + legendary procc included
> 
> - poisons not included
> 
> download:
> File-Upload.net - ROGUE.rar





> I developed a optomized ARMS WARRIOR profile with the data provided by simcraft, enjoy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftArms.zip
> 
> It does not have AOE.
> 404 ilvl i pull 44k+ dps
> (maybe something is wrong, blood dks doing 60k+ and rets doing 90k?)
> runs stable and does highest dps out of other profiles i've tried here (shuroens smf & tg, and dotfry's arms)


You guys have been busy today, thank you very much

----------


## KleskReaver

Is Assassination Rogue the next best spec? It seems people are neglecting Subtlety since the patch?

There seems to be no hope for Combat, seems like lowest DPS again

----------


## freaki

> Have the spellid for Hour of Twillight changed to 106371? I had an old spellid for the raid i tried yesterday and it did not work. Saw that avery had 109417 in his and that dont exist anymore.


it would be great if anyone knew how to fix the ultraxion hour of twilight auto script,
i have tried pasting the old nova one from 4.3 into the nova shadow beta one, but as far as i know
the spellid has changed,i have tried spellid 106371 but it doesnt seem to work
any help as usual appreciated and repped:-)

----------


## snowhawk

Single target destruction lock profile - Snow_Destruction_WARLOCK.zip

Usable, but not really meant for long-term raiding. Was just trying to see how difficult it was to make a profile, seems pretty straight forward. Some notes, dark intent is working fine now, so my post from earlier can continue to be ignored. Has delay issues with double immolate casts and chaos bolts casts (max embers and being below 60% mana), and pet summoning (issues recast right before pet registers, but after cast has finished). I'm sure if I actually used PQR to issue the abilities with delays rather than using CastSpellByName(), then I wouldnt have the double cast problems (or maybe set correct delays). I'll keep adding more to this until valma releases that amazing all-in-one profile.

Edit: And thanks Sheuron, gutted one of your mage profiles and built off of that  :Smile:

----------


## odano1988

fixed the download issue i was having, now, all my mods are updated, i am NOT lagging before i turn on pqr, but after i start a rotation, I drop from 60 fps to like 7. Any reason or general explanation?

----------


## vorn10

*SHAMAN RESTO for those who have problems with chain heal*
Good morning. So after whole night (gone sleep at 6am) and now after i woke up i did it!!!
Compiled newest and old one of Sheurons profiles.
Changed riptide to cast only when no Tidal Waves buff up. Cuz when u chose glyph which remove cd from Riptide, it is mana wasting to not use TW.
DATA file is Sheurons DATA, it will work in all ur profiles from Sheuron. I added there only Distance() function.

SHAMAN RESTO

Please test it and say if working good, i tested on morchok lfr, 376 ilvl did 18,5k hps.
@Sheuron


```
if members[1].HP < 95 
and UnitsClose(members[1].Unit) > 2
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

Who to read it? mean unit close, so 2 mean when 3 ppl are close right?

Is chain heal range lowered?

----------


## Pengui

> Avery Paladins Profiles for PQR
> 
> Info
> ----------
> Left Alt casts sacred shield on self
> 
> Right Alt clicks the button for skipping hour of twlight, and cancels parachute buff.
> 
> Left Shift pauses rotation
> ...


I have a problem with this prof. Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?

P.S. Avery, can u add a profile function of modifier that is used as a finisher storm, not the verdict? Storm preferable for three purposes, though the rest AoE rotation is not applicable. And, if not difficult, can u realize a judge for focus? Thanks for the great work. Sorry for ban eng.

Problem has gone. I removed this line from the conditions of spells: local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

----------


## [Blinded]

> <GameState>0xD1108D</GameState>


I fixed my "Not Logged In"-problem. Solution :
The gamestate offset was wrong for me. Try the one above or dl the attached file.

Attachment 9830

----------


## kclux

> I fixed my "Not Logged In"-problem. Solution :
> The gamestate offset was wrong for me. Try the one above or dl the attached file.
> 
> Attachment 9830


YES !!! Thank you so much Blinded after changing the GameState value, it is finally working again for me too  :Smile:

----------


## dklcfr

yay glad you got it sorted blinded  :Big Grin: 

edit: 60 people watching the thread, we got busy this week.

----------


## Bottter

@ Firepong The rota of Firekitteh stops after a few minutes and than i can´t click anything no mounts styles etc...

----------


## vorn10

> @ Firepong The rota of Firekitteh stops after a few minutes and than i can´t click anything no mounts styles etc...


Have same problem on BETA with monk windwalker rotation. After i kill target it works again. Sometimes need to relog.

----------


## odano1988

no solution to the lagging?

----------


## Bottter

relog doesn´t help , only solution is restart WoW

----------


## matee.sk

> Have same problem on BETA with monk windwalker rotation. After i kill target it works again. Sometimes need to relog.


Same here on my updated profile for assa rogues, can`t klick anything on my bars, tested also without addons..

----------


## Vogel81

> Same here on my updated profile for assa rogues, can`t klick anything on my bars, tested also without addons..


I've had this issue as well with a few profiles. Usually have to close PQR and reopen.

----------


## Ciyfex

anybody have a RetPaladin profile for the new patch ?

----------


## chipeat

> *SHAMAN RESTO for those who have problems with chain heal*
> Good morning. So after whole night (gone sleep at 6am) and now after i woke up i did it!!!
> Compiled newest and old one of Sheurons profiles.
> Changed riptide to cast only when no Tidal Waves buff up. Cuz when u chose glyph which remove cd from Riptide, it is mana wasting to not use TW.
> DATA file is Sheurons DATA, it will work in all ur profiles from Sheuron. I added there only Distance() function.
> 
> SHAMAN RESTO
> 
> Please test it and say if working good, i tested on morchok lfr, 376 ilvl did 18,5k hps.
> ...


Thanks Vorn - I'll try this out tonight.

----------


## Noelpqr

> I fixed my "Not Logged In"-problem. Solution :
> The gamestate offset was wrong for me. Try the one above or dl the attached file.
> 
> Attachment 9830


how did you fix it maybe ppl who gets problem with objmag can fix it too.

----------


## matee.sk

> I've had this issue as well with a few profiles. Usually have to close PQR and reopen.


So it will be a problem caused by pqr itself?

----------


## Ciyfex

Anybody have a RetPaladin profile for the new patch ?

----------


## chumii

is there any solution for some profiles, not accepting some targets as a target? i just joined lfr to test bm hunter and used sheurons profile (the beta one - xrn5bmpve). everything is fine at trash or test dummies in og, but when i target ultraxion, nothing will happen. i realised that behaviour with some other profiles with 4.3 too..
is that something u can fix with a small line of code or sth?

----------


## vorn10

> Anybody have a RetPaladin profile for the new patch ?


Oh sorry :P

----------


## temp123

> Single target destruction lock profile - Snow_Destruction_WARLOCK.zip
> 
> Usable, but not really meant for long-term raiding. Was just trying to see how difficult it was to make a profile, seems pretty straight forward. Some notes, dark intent is working fine now, so my post from earlier can continue to be ignored. Has delay issues with double immolate casts and chaos bolts casts (max embers and being below 60% mana), and pet summoning (issues recast right before pet registers, but after cast has finished). I'm sure if I actually used PQR to issue the abilities with delays rather than using CastSpellByName(), then I wouldnt have the double cast problems (or maybe set correct delays). I'll keep adding more to this until valma releases that amazing all-in-one profile.
> 
> Edit: And thanks Sheuron, gutted one of your mage profiles and built off of that


Ty very much, going to try this out. I'm still looking for demo profile if anyone has it in development would love to try it out  :Wink:

----------


## Ciyfex

> RET PALADIN (PQR - Rotation Bot)


ty very much.

----------


## temp123

> This is Prot profile...


It has been handed to you pal so much lol

----------


## [Blinded]

> how did you fix it maybe ppl who gets problem with objmag can fix it too.


old
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
new
<NextObject>0xC4</NextObject>

Ty this offset ( I'm not 100% sure )

----------


## Bottter

I´ve tested gabbs feral profile and there are no issues but the dps is lower no incarnation profession buffs Ravage

Firekitteh is stronger but it stops .  :Frown:

----------


## maleth

For the people asking for a Ret Paladin MOP profile... How lazy can you be? Liturally 2 pages back, 2-3 Ret profiles discussed and posted. Really gets on my nerves.

----------


## kickmydog

> is there any solution for some profiles, not accepting some targets as a target? i just joined lfr to test bm hunter and used sheurons profile (the beta one - xrn5bmpve). everything is fine at trash or test dummies in og, but when i target ultraxion, nothing will happen. i realised that behaviour with some other profiles with 4.3 too..
> is that something u can fix with a small line of code or sth?


The problem is that the pet is not in Kill Command range so the profile keeps trying to do Kill Command over and over resulting in nothing happening at all.

----------


## Ciyfex

[QUOTE=Pengui;2469746]I have a problem with this prof. Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?

UP

----------


## Noelpqr

> old
> <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
> new
> <NextObject>0xC4</NextObject>
> 
> Ty this offset ( I'm not 100% sure )


did not work but ur gamestate changed worked on mine too even when the old one was working too

----------


## Gabbz

> I´ve tested gabbs feral profile and there are no issues but the dps is lower no incarnation profession buffs Ravage
> 
> Firekitteh is stronger but it stops .


Have you tried my latest ?

----------


## nudex

Can anybody help me code when you press left ctrl PQR casts Hand of Freedom.




> local LeftCtrl = IsLeftCtrlKeyDown()
> 
> if LeftCtrl ~= nil then
> return true
> end


kinda stuck here  :Frown:  makes me a sad panda

----------


## chumii

> The problem is that the pet is not in Kill Command range so the profile keeps trying to do Kill Command over and over resulting in nothing happening at all.


so deleting kill command out of the rotation should fix it? will try this out.. 
but it is blizzards fault then not pqr's right?

----------


## kickmydog

> so deleting kill command out of the rotation should fix it? will try this out.. 
> but it is blizzards fault then not pqr's right?


You will encounter the same problem on a number of fights, madness, warhorn etc..

----------


## kickmydog

> Can anybody help me code when you press left ctrl PQR casts Hand of Freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> kinda stuck here  makes me a sad panda


Seems a little long winded.



```
 if IsLeftCtrlKeyDown() then return true end
```

----------


## Bottter

> Have you tried my latest ?



Yes there is still no incarnation Ravage profession buffs and the dps is around 39k with 409 itemlvl


with firepong i reach 45k

----------


## daveyboyuk

@firepong
firebear been updated yet ?

----------


## imtakinusrs

Do we have a working profile for Blood DKs around? Tried to look for one, couldn't find one that was confirmed for 5.0.4. Thanks in advance!

----------


## cpowroks

Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.

This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!

Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)

Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles.zip

Changelog:
rev1
-rewrite from blinded's profile
-added Fire ele support
-added Elemental Mastery

rev 2 
-deleted old totem code that i forgot

----------


## Amagicalman

Is there a working shadow priest profile yet? If there is a link would be nice, thanks!

----------


## garoboldy

> just a note my single target aff lock profile is out to the people that donated to me. with crap gear (ilvl 362 troll) i'm pulling 15k bursting at 22k.


Not seeing any links for it yet. Did you remove already due to bugs?

----------


## averykey

> I have a problem with this prof. Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?
> 
> P.S. Avery, can u add a profile function of modifier that is used as a finisher storm, not the verdict? Storm preferable for three purposes, though the rest AoE rotation is not applicable. And, if not difficult, can u realize a judge for focus? Thanks for the great work. Sorry for ban eng.
> 
> Problem has gone. I removed this line from the conditions of spells: local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")


I asked about hammer of wrath on elitistjerks and mmochamp, they said it's not really worth it in this patch, and exo is removed for prot?

edit:

My dropbox isn't down, just checked all the links.

repost links


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml

or

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip



to the people looking for paladin profiles, nudex also has a prot profile, haven't tried it yet though, will soon.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2468048 (Avery Ret Profile)

----------


## Gabbz

> Yes there is still no incarnation Ravage profession buffs and the dps is around 39k with 409 itemlvl
> with firepong i reach 45k


I tested firepong compared to mine and i am slightly ahead using my gear and talents. Note that i use SotF since it is easier to handle and when its fixed then it will be stronger. At the moment it does not give energy back for some spells, such as rip.

Are you using berserk in both? You need to toggle it in my profile.

I will fix my guardian a bit better and then i am planning to support Incernation and FoN as well.

----------


## Battler624

Tried kinks / Imdasandman / Sheuron DK profiles both unholy and frost 2h and DW nothings good ,,, no glyphs , using frost presence for frost and unholy presence for unholy i cant tell which is best possibly the highest i got was around 20K-21K with kinks 2h on a raiding dummy.. my gear iLVL is 400 and i used to do 33K or so with imdasandman masterfrost for 4.3 :/

----------


## puppychow

> Tried kinks / Imdasandman / Sheuron DK profiles both unholy and frost 2h and DW nothings good ,,, no glyphs , using frost presence for frost and unholy presence for unholy i cant tell which is best possibly the highest i got was around 20K-21K with kinks 2h on a raiding dummy.. my gear iLVL is 400 and i used to do 33K or so with imdasandman masterfrost for 4.3 :/


Raiding dummies are level 93 right now for MoP, use normal dummies instead.

----------


## nilrem2004

I need some help, as I'm developing Affliction Warlock profile I ran into an issue. Unstable affliction ID was 30108 before and that seem to have changed so it's not casting it. If anyone would be nice to point me how I can find myself (apart from wowhead bcs it's showing 30108 ) it's spell ID, and for the future usage. thank you.

----------


## kickmydog

> I need some help, as I'm developing Affliction Warlock profile I ran into an issue. Unstable affliction ID was 30108 before and that seem to have changed so it's not casting it. If anyone would be nice to point me how I can find myself (apart from wowhead bcs it's showing 30108 ) it's spell ID, and for the future usage. thank you.


It's probably a problem with PQR or wow there are a number of abilities that aren't casting with the correct spell id try this.



```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(30108),nil)
return true
```

----------


## Bottter

i´ve tested both again yours with SotF and firepongs with Incarnation

Results:

Gabbz: 3 minutes 7,7 mio dmg 41k dps

Firepong: 3 minutes 7,7 mio dmg 41k dps 

only one berserk phase but i Beserking on both (racial buff) (Firepong does it alone)

itemlevel 409 FullBiS gear except neck Ragnaros hc

If they fix the bug with SotF it will be stronger than Incarnation



Edit: i will test firepongs with SotF and edit later with new results ^^


Firepong with SotF : 3 minutes 7,7 dmg 41k dps

i can´t test yours with incarnation , cause i cant use ravage without stopping the profile

----------


## nilrem2004

> It's probably a problem with PQR or wow there are a number of abilities that aren't casting with the correct spell id try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(30108),nil)
> return true
> ```


Ty for help, found the error, it was actually my dumb mistake  :Big Grin: 
Thx for help.

----------


## Alandaros

I have one question which might lead to a request to Xelper:
- when we run both the interrupt rotation and the "normal" rotation do you prioritize the interrupt over the normal? Can you give (or point me somewhere where I can find that info since I couldn't find it on my own) more info on how these double rotations work?

- the request leading too: if they are prioritized could I ask you to add another special rotation: bosses/dungeons? this would allow a nice separation between these 3 types of rotations and specialization in each.

Or perhaps I'm just being dumb. Thanks for any help.

----------


## [Blinded]

[Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4.rar

5.0.4 Assassination Rogue profile, test and rate it. ( You have to use vanish on your own )

The other specs will follow.

----------


## Ic3Demon

any working ele schami profil?

----------


## rippy1987

any balance profiles?

----------


## temp123

> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4.rar
> 
> 5.0.4 Assassination Rogue profile, test and rate it. ( You have to use vanish on your own )
> 
> The other specs will follow.


Great stuff going to try previous assassination profile and get back on yours, thanks

----------


## Unamola

can any 1 help me?

i want to cast searing totem but if i manual cast fire elemental dont replace ir whid searing


this is what i have so far



```
local srTimer, SearingTotem = GetTotemInfo(1)

if SearingTotem ~= "Searing Totem"
or IsControlKeyDown()
and SearingTotem ~= "Fire Elemental Totem" then
	return true
end
```

----------


## temp123

Very very well done blinded, super smooth

----------


## piratepetey

Hi,

Perhaps I'm being dense, but it has been mentioned in a previous post that Team Nova has released a shadow priest MoP release. Where did you find that? I looked at bu_ba_911's SVN but the only one there doesn't work...

Cheers for the help.

----------


## temp123

> Hi,
> 
> Perhaps I'm being dense, but it has been mentioned in a previous post that Team Nova has released a shadow priest MoP release. Where did you find that? I looked at bu_ba_911's SVN but the only one there doesn't work...
> 
> Cheers for the help.


They said it has to bee looked in to by mentally, who knows when  :Wink:

----------


## odano1988

Ok. Can anyone answer why there is lag when only using pqr?

----------


## kickmydog

I'm trying to get this code to look for the duration of frenzy stacks and if the duration gets down to 3s to use the Focus Fire ability so that the frenzy stack is not wasted. Any ideas on what i'm doing wrong.



```
if  select(4,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) == 5
and not not UnitBuffID("player",34471)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19574)) > 40  or  select(7,UnitBuffID("player",19615))  < 3
then return true end
```

Any ideas?

----------


## nilrem2004

> It's probably a problem with PQR or wow there are a number of abilities that aren't casting with the correct spell id try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(30108),nil)
> return true
> ```


After resolving Unstable Affliction problem, I your way for Malefic grasp, ID is 103103 it seems but can't get it to cast. When it comes to casting it, FPS drops like to 12-15fps.

----------


## firepong

> I'm trying to get this code to look for the duration of frenzy stacks and if the duration gets down to 3s to use the Focus Fire ability so that the frenzy stack is not wasted. Any ideas on what i'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if  select(4,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) == 5
> and not not UnitBuffID("player",34471)
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19574)) > 40  or  select(7,UnitBuffID("player",19615))  < 3
> then return true end
> ...


Wanna move the select(7,... up top, to where it's one of the first to be called. Either that or just put it in it's own thing.



```
if  (select(4,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) == 5  or  select(7,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) < 3)
and not not UnitBuffID("player",34471)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19574)) > 40
then return true end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Wanna move the select(7,... up top, to where it's one of the first to be called. Either that or just put it in it's own thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if  (select(4,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) == 5  or  select(7,UnitBuffID("player",19615)) < 3)
> and not not UnitBuffID("player",34471)
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19574)) > 40
> then return true end
> ```


thank you very much

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey blinded can you put it on your rogue page under the profiles thingy so it easier to find and comments don't get lost?

----------


## Marvalus

> I asked about hammer of wrath on elitistjerks and mmochamp, they said it's not really worth it in this patch, and exo is removed for prot?
> 
> edit:
> 
> My dropbox isn't down, just checked all the links.
> 
> repost links
> 
> 
> ...


When i choose the singletarget prof, pqr forces me to use the seal of insight. Help :/

----------


## tatakau

I want to update a profile for myself, I need a lot of knowledge?

----------


## Vogel81

> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4.rar
> 
> 5.0.4 Assassination Rogue profile, test and rate it. ( You have to use vanish on your own )
> 
> The other specs will follow.


<3 Can't wait! Sub looks like it should be great if you can pull it off  :Smile:  Rep coming your way.

Blinded: First test looks smooth, only problem is when you manually Vanish it does not seem to be using Ambush, and instead is running the normal rotation in stealth, which I'm guessing is because it doesn't have the energy for Ambush so it moves along to later parts.

----------


## crystal_tech

> After resolving Unstable Affliction problem, I your way for Malefic grasp, ID is 103103 it seems but can't get it to cast. When it comes to casting it, FPS drops like to 12-15fps.


grasp 'replaces' shadow bolt so use the shadow bolt id.

----------


## [Blinded]

> <3 Can't wait! Sub looks like it should be great if you can pull it off  Rep coming your way.
> 
> Blinded: First test looks smooth, only problem is when you manually Vanish it does not seem to be using Ambush, and instead is running the normal rotation in stealth, which I'm guessing is because it doesn't have the energy for Ambush so it moves along to later parts.


Thanks for that report, will be fixed with the next upload!

----------


## nazgul111

> Thanks for that report, will be fixed with the next upload!


will you also be doing combat specc? tested assa and its really good but doesn't pull more dps than my previous 4.3 combat specc :Wink:

----------


## Vogel81

> will you also be doing combat specc? tested assa and its really good but doesn't pull more dps than my previous 4.3 combat specc


really? I'm getting Sub>Assa>Combat atm. I hit 64k on Ultra whereas 4.3 combat was mid 40s.

----------


## frisko

> I asked about hammer of wrath on elitistjerks and mmochamp, they said it's not really worth it in this patch, and exo is removed for prot?
> 
> edit:
> 
> My dropbox isn't down, just checked all the links.
> 
> repost links
> 
> 
> ...


Blessings of Kings dont work ........ or i am dump ?  :Wink:

----------


## hellokill11

PQR keeps pausing for me, just randomly stops and kicks in again like 15s later. Tried several profiles. Frost DK. Kinkeh's profile and Decaed's.

----------


## Stein6

Only I have FPS drops sharply it is not possible to play??

----------


## travis2861

> Thanks for that report, will be fixed with the next upload!


I was always under the impression that as assassination Garrote was much better to use, but then again last i played this spec hardcore was in Wotlk

----------


## jonutzzz

so ... any working Shadow Priest profile please ?

----------


## ron007

> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4.rar
> 
> 5.0.4 Assassination Rogue profile, test and rate it. ( You have to use vanish on your own )
> 
> The other specs will follow.


Been on this for last hour hitting 30k dps with 396 ilvl all works flawlessly was expecting more dps but thats not the profiles fault i think its just rogues in general.
Blinded Thanks for the profile its much appreciated

----------


## kickmydog

A copy of my SV profile for MOP.

A warning it's very basic and uses Thrill of the Hunt and A Murder of Crows.

KMDSV_MOP_v1.zip

Just something so that you guys doing SV can actually do stuff. Once I get a little more time I will work some more and get the other abilities going.

Edit: I should mention that the Cobra Shot is very temperamental I have no idea why but sometimes it decides to activate and sometimes it doesnt.

----------


## durankan

> Is there a bug in pqr because when i am trying to use Heart Strike (Spell Id 55050) pqr is alway telling me Spell ID unknown and skips the spell but 55050 ist definitly the right spell id. 
> 
> It's neither working on Novas old Blood DK profile.



anyone?

can't get Heart Strike for blood dk to work.

----------


## averykey

Dropbox isn't working for some people, here is an uppit link


Download AveryMOP.zip @ UppIT


for my pally profiles

----------


## kickmydog

Updated my SV profile again.

This will hopefully fix some of the problems with Cobra Shot.

KMDSV_MOP_v2.zip

edit: funny after being on the target dummy for a while, the dps as SV seems comparable with BM.

----------


## [Blinded]

> I was always under the impression that as assassination Garrote was much better to use, but then again last i played this spec hardcore was in Wotlk


Assassination Rogue DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (WoW MoP 5.0.4) - Icy Veins
Haven't read something different on EJ so far

----------


## nudex

Hellow fellow PQR'ers

Here is an update from yours truly of his Prot Paladin rotation ( based on averykey MOP RET )
Nudex : Prot paladin PQR rotation
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar

Things that are new in this bad boy are:
- Changed the spell ID from Holy Wrath ( will work now properly )
- Now will only use Shield of the Right when thy have 5 holy power
- Word of Glory will be used when thy are below 30% health ( instead of 25% )
- Every ability will check if it's off cooldown ( So no more " I can't use that ability yet blabla ", except for Shield of the Righteous. Somehow PQR clicks it 3 times in a row very fast )
- Will buff yourself Kings instead of Might


Things I would like to do in future are a key command for hand of freedom and auto Righteous Fury ( tried it whole day but failed )

plz let me know if something ain't working or if you find a solution for my 2 little problemo's

Greetz Nudex

----------


## js1974

> Make sure you defined HLeap at the top of the ability, it should be:
> local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")
> 
> The thunderclap you might want to put a /stopcasting, also i dont think you need the Camera function in there since TC is always under your feet.


It is defined at the top and worked up until 5.0.4 so something else changed I just can't find it yet.

----------


## kickmydog

> PQR keeps pausing for me, just randomly stops and kicks in again like 15s later. Tried several profiles. Frost DK. Kinkeh's profile and Decaed's.


Try it without addons, I know when I run my PQR I'm getting a tonne of errors from other addons, so I'm having to play with hardly any addons atm.

In the meanwhile I've again updated my SV profile,

1. added support for Readiness
2. Rapid Fire Pushdown with Right Shift
3. Focus building with Left Shift.

KMDSV_MOP_v3.zip

----------


## js1974

> Dropbox isn't working for some people, here is an uppit link
> 
> 
> Download AveryMOP.zip @ UppIT
> 
> 
> for my pally profiles


What is your current profile version?

----------


## twinkee

New to Pqr just getting used to it now patch out so got to get used to new stuff totally not got a clue when it comes to develpoing rotations so just a big thx for all the hard work devs are putting into this project. Any way i know its offtopic but just wanted to thank every one for the great work  :Wink:

----------


## daveyboyuk

@blinded
just did madness on lfr finsihed fight on 87k
works like a charm tyvm

----------


## odano1988

I appreciate all the profiles and such I've been able to pick up, but serious lag spikes when i start pqr that continue until I turn the rotation off. Any idea?

----------


## buntcake72

> Try it without addons, I know when I run my PQR I'm getting a tonne of errors from other addons, so I'm having to play with hardly any addons atm.
> 
> In the meanwhile I've again updated my SV profile,
> 
> 1. added support for Readiness
> 2. Rapid Fire Pushdown with Right Shift
> 3. Focus building with Left Shift.
> 
> KMDSV_MOP_v3.zip


Thanks Kick but the numbers are showing SV second to BM are you also working on improving that profile as well? I'm sure we'll see more normalization as the weeks go on and I prefer SV to BM myself.

----------


## Bekimo

Firepong, Getting lua errors when it uses Tigers fury etc. Have been trying everything to solve this but with no results so i turn here to ask. 

Thanks.

----------


## WTFever

Anyone figured out how to get Mind Flay to work? I can not get it to cast at all!

----------


## chipeat

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
> Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)
> 
> Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.
> 
> ...


cpo - Thanks for your efforts in maintaining the shaman enhance profile!

I'm getting LUA only when cooldowns are active.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 08/30/12 16:06:13
Count: 702
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target") ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 212
(*temporary) = "spell"

The errors do not occur when aoe is an enable/disabled. Only when cooldowns are active (right control).

----------


## cukiemunster

> Firepong, Getting lua errors when it uses Tigers fury etc. Have been trying everything to solve this but with no results so i turn here to ask. 
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...estions-2.html ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?) try posting there, it's his official thread for his profiles. He may see it faster.

----------


## odano1988

lagspikes anyone else?

----------


## SHJordan

> lagspikes anyone else?


I have with SOME profiles... i have none with the latest assa rogue.

----------


## nilrem2004

Is there anywhere an up to date list of Spell ID's or smthn, I searched for damn Shadow Bolt and forund like 50 of them each with different spell ID ??!?!?

ok---found it just now :P

----------


## andryshka

Here is profile for Destro lock.
Based on old Valma's code (more dps then newer, IMHO)

Hold down LEFT SHIFT to Rain of Fire.

Tap LEFT CTRL to enable/disable AOE. What rotation you may see on addon PQInterface

Havoc and Immolate on focus
Immolate on mouseover

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101773754/DestroMOP.zip

----------


## Battler624

> PQR keeps pausing for me, just randomly stops and kicks in again like 15s later. Tried several profiles. Frost DK. Kinkeh's profile and Decaed's.


same problem.. i thought it was only kinks DK profile.. so far thats the only thing i tested in a raid. since it pulled the highest dps on my testing's although no profile got paused while testing which is weird.

----------


## Avatarinc

Seriously guys. be PATIENT. So many lurkers here asking "Need this ..need that ASAP".. Use the search feature. It's your friend.


Kudos to Sheuron,Xelper,Kinkeh,Imdasandman and Team nova/Bubba for the awesome work.

----------


## temp123

> Here is profile for Destro lock.
> Based on old Valma's code (more dps then newer, IMHO)
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to Rain of Fire.
> 
> Tap LEFT CTRL to enable/disable AOE. What rotation you may see on addon PQInterface
> 
> Havoc and Immolate on focus
> Immolate on mouseover
> ...


Great thank you

----------


## slinky66

> same problem.. i thought it was only kinks DK profile.. so far thats the only thing i tested in a raid. since it pulled the highest dps on my testing's although no profile got paused while testing which is weird.


Having same problem as well!

----------


## odano1988

since im having so much trouble with teh enhance profile, and cant get shaurons ele to work, is there another ele someone has off the top of there head?

----------


## cpowroks

Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.

This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!

Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)

Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles.zip
You can also update from inside PQR

Changelog:
rev1
-rewrite from blinded's profile
-added Fire ele support
-added Elemental Mastery

rev 2 
-deleted old totem code that i forgot

rev 4
-Should have fixed all LUA errors that occur. If you find one PM me
-Fixed Elemental Mastery and is disabled by default. If you want to use it go into the rotation editor and place it right below start fight.

----------


## tatakau

> since im having so much trouble with teh enhance profile, and cant get shaurons ele to work, is there another ele someone has off the top of there head?


cpoworks enh profile work flawlessly only LUA errors when CDS are on but not lags the client anymore
Just disable show Lua Errors in the options

----------


## cpowroks

> since im having so much trouble with teh enhance profile, and cant get shaurons ele to work, is there another ele someone has off the top of there head?


Redownload my Enhance profile from my sig.

----------


## odano1988

cpo you are amazing. Now other question is, if i wanted to add a trinket in there how would i?

----------


## royoneal213

Greetings! I am a semi-active wow player who has several 85's, soon to be 90's. I am a very active reader of Simcraft charts, EJ discussions, etc. At the moment it's kind of up in the air for rotations, as not many care until 90 cap and raids start, which may change rotations based on scaling, etc.

My first question is, does anyone know of a SOLID Fury PvE Profile that performs decently for now?

Also, if you or someone you know writes FANTASTIC profiles, maximizing and matching simcraft's numbers, I WILL Donate! I currently have someone in mind I'm donating to for his phenomenal contributions during Cata (Blinded, for his boss sub profile), but I can also contribute in my knowledge and research I do regularly. If you are interested please pm me. If I don't respond promptly, email me at [email protected]. Thanks in advance!

Edit: AoE keys are a plus!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Royoneal213 Sheuron has a great Fury PVE-profile with toggleable AOE (right control-key) If you could find a post by him you should find it in his signature  :Smile:

----------


## royoneal213

> Royoneal213 Sheuron has a great Fury PVE-profile with toggleable AOE (right control-key) If you could find a post by him you should find it in his signature


When I enable it, is says Warning: Requires Level 90 to use. However, I don't see the level 90 Fury Ability in the rotation to remove it. Anyone know if Sheuron's Fury is stable on 5.0.4?

----------


## averykey

Been using this until someone finds the correct ids for hot/fade



> local RightAlt = IsRightAltKeyDown()
> local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
> local Parachute = UnitAura("player", "Parachute")
> 
> if RightAlt ~= nil then
> RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
> elseif RightAlt ~= nil then
> if inCombat then
> if Parachute ~= nil then
> ...

----------


## blaythe

> Here is profile for Destro lock.
> Based on old Valma's code (more dps then newer, IMHO)
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to Rain of Fire.
> 
> Tap LEFT CTRL to enable/disable AOE. What rotation you may see on addon PQInterface
> 
> Havoc and Immolate on focus
> Immolate on mouseover
> ...



This profile is topnotch. Ty for this.

----------


## firepong

Just uploaded version 1.3 of my Feral DPS Rotation. Now supports Both Glyph of Savagery and Glyph of Shred. Before it did not and the people that were using either of these glyphs got error's because of spellID changes.

Thanks to Gabbz for pointing out about the spellID difference.

----------


## odano1988

im getting lagspikes again, it worked for like 30 mins then the spikes started =(

----------


## averykey

Update!

2.1 

Changed sacred shield to left ctrl
Changed skipping hour of twlight and parachute to left alt
Removed divineshield checking from skipping hour of twlight/fading light so it works for tanks and heroic
added ardent defender to prot
added a test rotation for aoe, use it for 2 or more targets but less than 4 and let me know if it's a dps increase.

Avery Paladins Profiles for PQR

Info
----------
Left Ctrl casts sacred shield on self
Left Alt clicks the button for skipping hour of twlight, and cancels parachute buff.
Left Shift pauses rotation

If you want anything added let me know

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml

or

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip


or 

Download AveryMOP.zip @ UppIT

edit: for anyone wondering what stat weights to use for ret.

Reforge with these on askmrrobot




> MH Speed	18.85	
> MH DPS	9.00	
> Strength	2.33	
> Hit	1.30	
> Expertise	1.30	
> Mastery	0.98	
> Attack Power	1.00	
> Crit	0.79	
> Haste	1.13	
> Agility	0.00

----------


## averykey

double post

----------


## firepong

New Data File for my Feral DPS rotation uploaded. Forgot to upload it when I uploaded the Rotation and Abilities files.

Update rotation through Rotation Editor.

----------


## odano1988

cpo, whats ur dps looking like with ur script?if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## SHJordan

I'm very thank for the blinded pve rogue rotation, but i still need a sub pvp one, does anyone care to do it? I saw one working before this patch...

----------


## KillianD

> Just uploaded version 1.3 of my Feral DPS Rotation. Now supports Both Glyph of Savagery and Glyph of Shred. Before it did not and the people that were using either of these glyphs got error's because of spellID changes.
> 
> Thanks to Gabbz for pointing out about the spellID difference.


Mine was working fine using the 1.2 Update, now it seems to have broken. Just sits there and swipes.

----------


## abndrew82

Ignore this, think issue is I am guardian spec. Forgot it is its own spec now, so Sheuron Feral is probably cat.

Anybody have a druid tank spec profile yet.

Thanks

----------


## OnionsTich

I keep seeing sheroun has arms profile?!? but i only see fury.

----------


## cpowroks

im in ilevel 399 gear with 2 heroic nokolades and i do around 40k on dummys, havent raided yet this week.

Also i could probably add a function to use trinkets/gloves.

----------


## blacknightlll

> I'm very thank for the blinded pve rogue rotation, but i still need a sub pvp one, does anyone care to do it? I saw one working before this patch...


that be [Blinded] hes working on it just give him some time

----------


## SHJordan

> that be [Blinded] hes working on it just give him some time


Thank you for the fast reply... will be following this thread so... =]

----------


## cpowroks

Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.

This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!

Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astrical shift
Left Alt : Pause



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles.zip
You can also update from inside PQR

Changelog:
rev1
-rewrite from blinded's profile
-added Fire ele support
-added Elemental Mastery

rev 2 
-deleted old totem code that i forgot

rev 4
-Should have fixed all LUA errors that occur. If you find one PM me
-Fixed Elemental Mastery and is disabled by default. If you want to use it go into the rotation editor and place it right below start fight.

rev 5
-Added a function for trinkets/gloves(Not Tested, If you have problems PM me) You have to manually add then into the rotation, Just put them above Wolves
-Added a timer to Flame shock Must use Flame Shock Glyph
-Lowered the prio of CDs
-CDs are disabled by default
-Added a Shamanistic Rage/astrial shift button(left shift)
-Added a Pause button(Left alt)

rev 6
-Updated for level 90 talents
-Improved Flame Shock logic

----------


## knightnova1

> I keep seeing sheroun has arms profile?!? but i only see fury.


Try my simcraft optimized arms warrior profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftArms.zip

Also guys *new release* Fury Warrior simcraft optimized profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftFury.zip
Values were optimized for SMF

My verdict: Arms solid 44k, Fury 45-47k dps fluctuates more due to procs, Fury comes on top because i think the execute phase is alot better then arms.

Both do not contain AoE. Will heroic leap when holding down Left Ctrl.

----------


## firepong

> Mine was working fine using the 1.2 Update, now it seems to have broken. Just sits there and swipes.


Were you still logged in when you downloaded 1.3 and tried it out? If so, you might want to do a /reload or if you already exited the game, login and try it afterwards. You have to do a /reload most of the time when a profile is Updated and PQR is never closed.

Anyways, I logged in just to see if anything is wrong and it all works for me. All addon's shutoff, still works. All my main addon's on, it still works.

To help me figure out what the problem is, disable all addon's then load up PQR. remove all abilities from the rotation except -- Load Lua -- and then add 1 back at a time and see if that 1 ability is firing. If it is, move onto the next and so on till you try out all abilities and find the one that is messing up.

If you do not want to do this, there is nothing I can do to help you as you will not help me find the problem. Enough said.

P.S> I tried it with both of those glyph equipped and it worked as well as tried it without both of them and it still worked. Maybe its another glyph that changes spellID? I don't know. What glyph are you using?

----------


## King Protos

Any DPS DK profiles been updated for 5.0.4? Resubbed a few days ago  :Frown:  guess I'll have to make my own

----------


## lepdzor

@KnightNova Nice profiles! Any plans to implement an AoE toggle?

----------


## saga3180

> Any DPS DK profiles been updated for 5.0.4? Resubbed a few days ago  guess I'll have to make my own


I dont even think you tried to search. Cause theres a bunch of dk profiles for 5.0.4.

----------


## averykey

Updated ret profile

It will judgement the target you have focused to keep stacks rolling

Update through pqr or Download AveryMOP.zip @ UppIT

----------


## js1974

Sheuron, Is there a reason why your fury profile quits attacking Tentacles or Parasites?

----------


## Zeldrak

> Any DPS DK profiles been updated for 5.0.4? Resubbed a few days ago  guess I'll have to make my own


The only DK profiles I've seen listed are for Unholy and Frost. I would like to see a blood DK profile come out. On a side note, if there is a blood DK profile already out, then I apologize for not seeing it. I will continue to search.

----------


## royoneal213

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


I'm guessing any range issues will be with the bot base itself? These profiles are great! But I'm having issues not casting on Ultrax or on Madness. Also, is there any way you could put Living Bomb on Focus for the Frost PvE Profile? Would be nice for aoe / Multiple target fights  :Smile: )

----------


## King Protos

> I dont even think you tried to search. Cause theres a bunch of dk profiles for 5.0.4.


None of the ones linked in the OP are for 5.0.4, and skimming over the last page or two there weren't any listed. If you have links to these bunches of DK profiles, that'd be swell.

----------


## averykey

Have a question

I was reading elitistjerks and I wanted to confirm some code based on a talk they had about a situation that could occur.

The guys post




> Consider the following situation:
> 
> 1. You have 4 Holy Power.
> 
> 2. Judgement is your only holy power generator that's off cooldown.
> 
> 3. Hammer of Wrath has less than 1.5 seconds cooldown remaining.
> 
> In this situation, wouldn't it be better to instead prioritize the 4 HP TV over Judgement? Using judgement would cap out your Holy Power, and you would have to use Templar's Verdict even with HoW off cooldown. However, if you go ahead and spend your holy power, you can use Hammer of Wrath as it comes off cooldown, which obviously hits harder than Judgement.
> ...


Exemplar confirmed that it would be a dps increase, so I wanted to implement it into my profile, does this code look correct based on the situation that he is talking about?




> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local DivinePurpose = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86172))
> local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or PQR_SpellAvailable(879) then
> return false
> end
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(20271) then
> ...

----------


## knightnova1

> @KnightNova Nice profiles! Any plans to implement an AoE toggle?


Thanks and not at the moment, for now im specced fury so when i need to aoe i load shureons fury profile and just have it always on aoe mode, also i think it will be better for both specs to have a separate profile for executing that way you can further optimize it, maybe separate optimized aoe profiles is the way to go too?

----------


## endersblade

> The only DK profiles I've seen listed are for Unholy and Frost. I would like to see a blood DK profile come out. On a side note, if there is a blood DK profile already out, then I apologize for not seeing it. I will continue to search.


There is. The one I have has the 'Nova' tag on it (Is that who made it, or is that a team or something? Crapitall, I need to pay more attention ><) and while the single target works well, the AoE doesn't seem to, well...AoE. It doesn't blood boil at all from what I've tested so far.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any DPS DK profiles been updated for 5.0.4? Resubbed a few days ago  guess I'll have to make my own


Mine  :Smile: , actually releasing an update right now. Have been doing some heroic testing with it in both firelands and DS.
Can go to the link in my sig.

Edit: noticed you edited your post, I don't think there is a blood dk profile atm that is dedicated.

----------


## Solevan

Anyone have a link to al Download Speed ​​for Fire Mage that works in Patch 5.0.4? Please

----------


## hbkx1

> Anyone have a link to al Download Speed ​​for Fire Mage that works in Patch 5.0.4? Please


yeah right at the top of the page...........

----------


## Solevan

> yeah right at the top of the page...........


But that does not work here = /

----------


## n00bch0p

Here is an updated Shadow PvP profile WTFever and I have been working on. It still needs work, but we wanted everyone to be able to enjoy it in the mean time.

I don't remember who created it originally but credit goes to you for a baseline.

!!! This profile uses Void Tendrils !!!

Enjoy! v2: http://www.mediafire.com/?yhd5m841y0uaq6v

----------


## Kroniq

> Mine , actually releasing an update right now. Have been doing some heroic testing with it in both firelands and DS.
> Can go to the link in my sig.
> 
> Edit: noticed you edited your post, I don't think there is a blood dk profile atm that is dedicated.


I'm very interest in the dw frost you added. Is that masterfrost or hastefrost rotation?

Edit: Nvm looked at the rotation and it appears to be haste.

----------


## WTFever

> Here is an updated Shadow PvP profile WTFever and I have been working on. It still needs work, but we wanted everyone to be able to enjoy it in the mean time.
> 
> I don't remember who created it originality but credit goes to you for a baseline.
> 
> Still needs Mind Spike and a few other things I'm sure..
> 
> It self heals BTW ;]
> 
> Enjoy!: Shadow PvP.rar


BTW this profile uses Void Tendrils.

----------


## King Protos

> Mine , actually releasing an update right now. Have been doing some heroic testing with it in both firelands and DS.
> Can go to the link in my sig.


Ah thank you, and it's frost too so that's nice.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm very interest in the dw frost you added. Is that masterfrost or hastefrost rotation?
> 
> Edit: Nvm looked at the rotation and it appears to be haste.


Yep it's 2H frost only at the moment, I was planning on making a masterfrost(DW) addition but it depends since DW did just get nerfed for the next build.

----------


## KillianD

> Were you still logged in when you downloaded 1.3 and tried it out? If so, you might want to do a /reload or if you already exited the game, login and try it afterwards. You have to do a /reload most of the time when a profile is Updated and PQR is never closed.
> 
> Anyways, I logged in just to see if anything is wrong and it all works for me. All addon's shutoff, still works. All my main addon's on, it still works.
> 
> To help me figure out what the problem is, disable all addon's then load up PQR. remove all abilities from the rotation except -- Load Lua -- and then add 1 back at a time and see if that 1 ability is firing. If it is, move onto the next and so on till you try out all abilities and find the one that is messing up.
> 
> If you do not want to do this, there is nothing I can do to help you as you will not help me find the problem. Enough said.
> 
> P.S> I tried it with both of those glyph equipped and it worked as well as tried it without both of them and it still worked. Maybe its another glyph that changes spellID? I don't know. What glyph are you using?


It was an issue with it not detecting the glyph's. I reloaded and nothing, i reapplied my glyph's and then reloaded...works fine. Weird ..lol

----------


## Razzaxius

> Hellow fellow PQR'ers
> 
> Here is an update from yours truly of his Prot Paladin rotation ( based on averykey MOP RET )
> Nudex : Prot paladin PQR rotation
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar
> 
> Things that are new in this bad boy are:
> - Changed the spell ID from Holy Wrath ( will work now properly )
> - Now will only use Shield of the Right when thy have 5 holy power
> ...


Thanks for this profile. Works great!

----------


## nilrem2004

Here is first version of Affliction warlock. I just started working on it so it's preety basic, no trinkets, no dark soul, no doomguard, those you have to click manually. I't should keep dot's up, refrest tham on time, malefic grasp till 20% then switch to demon soul. Working on implementing soulburn + soulswap for execution phase. I'd like if anyone can give me feedback if this is working as intended by now.

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5bjkl46mcjy...rlock.rar?dl=1

----------


## mrkebo

> Try my simcraft optimized arms warrior profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftArms.zip
> 
> Also guys *new release* Fury Warrior simcraft optimized profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftFury.zip
> Values were optimized for SMF
> 
> My verdict: Arms solid 44k, Fury 45-47k dps fluctuates more due to procs, Fury comes on top because i think the execute phase is alot better then arms.
> 
> Both do not contain AoE. Will heroic leap when holding down Left Ctrl.


Seems it likes to use Dragon Roar even if not in range of the mobs causing it to waste it a good bit.Other than that, Both seem to be very legit profiles. I appreciate the hard work.

----------


## firepong

Uploaded a new version of my Feral rotation, now at 1.3.2. Changed a few things around. Thanks to Gabbz pointing out that Savage Roar buffs ALL Feral attacks (since their considered Physical), I've changed it to where Savage Roar gets as much uptime as humanly possible. This is where it would be great to use Glyph of Savagery, but the profile supports use of it and not using it, so either way you wanna play is ok.

----------


## temp123

> Here is first version of Affliction warlock. I just started working on it so it's preety basic, no trinkets, no dark soul, no doomguard, those you have to click manually. I't should keep dot's up, refrest tham on time, malefic grasp till 20% then switch to demon soul. Working on implementing soulburn + soulswap for execution phase. I'd like if anyone can give me feedback if this is working as intended by now.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5bjkl46mcjy...rlock.rar?dl=1


There was destro earlier worked great now I'm going to try your affliction. 

Only thing is Demo missing here in forums ^_^

----------


## philsta420

> Uploaded a new version of my Feral rotation, now at 1.3.2. Changed a few things around. Thanks to Gabbz pointing out that Savage Roar buffs ALL Feral attacks (since their considered Physical), I've changed it to where Savage Roar gets as much uptime as humanly possible. This is where it would be great to use Glyph of Savagery, but the profile supports use of it and not using it, so either way you wanna play is ok.


Just wondering if you happen to know of any Dev's Pushing out a Balance Profile If you could point me into the right direction Most appreciated. You guy's are great for your efforts in these profiles  :Big Grin:  I've searched seriously almost every single page and have yet to find a Balance Profile :S

Again if your able to point me the right way most appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## 808

> Here is first version of Affliction warlock. I just started working on it so it's preety basic, no trinkets, no dark soul, no doomguard, those you have to click manually. I't should keep dot's up, refrest tham on time, malefic grasp till 20% then switch to demon soul. Working on implementing soulburn + soulswap for execution phase. I'd like if anyone can give me feedback if this is working as intended by now.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5bjkl46mcjy...rlock.rar?dl=1


I'm getting an error that's saying the data file (PQR_xm5_zuma.lua) is missing even though i have it in my data folder.

----------


## firepong

> Just wondering if you happen to know of any Dev's Pushing out a Balance Profile If you could point me into the right direction Most appreciated. You guy's are great for your efforts in these profiles  I've searched seriously almost every single page and have yet to find a Balance Profile :S
> 
> Again if your able to point me the right way most appreciated


As of right now, I don't think anyone has made one. I'll probably get around to it later, but right now, I'm getting my Feral profile ironed out, which is getting pretty damn close to perfection as long as Blizzard doesn't make to much changes between now and Mists Release  :Embarrassment:

----------


## snowhawk

> As of right now, I don't think anyone has made one. I'll probably get around to it later, but right now, I'm getting my Feral profile ironed out, which is getting pretty damn close to perfection as long as Blizzard doesn't make to much changes between now and Mists Release


I thought Gabbz had one. Not sure if its a beta profile though.

----------


## philsta420

> As of right now, I don't think anyone has made one. I'll probably get around to it later, but right now, I'm getting my Feral profile ironed out, which is getting pretty damn close to perfection as long as Blizzard doesn't make to much changes between now and Mists Release


Alrighty ill keep my eye out haha Realy looking forward to a Balance Profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## temp123

> As of right now, I don't think anyone has made one. I'll probably get around to it later, but right now, I'm getting my Feral profile ironed out, which is getting pretty damn close to perfection as long as Blizzard doesn't make to much changes between now and Mists Release


Great work man your profiles are always smooth, and btw good news I if you planing on making boomer.

Edit. Aaffliction profile nilrem posted working smooth, thank you

----------


## Gabbz

> Just wondering if you happen to know of any Dev's Pushing out a Balance Profile If you could point me into the right direction Most appreciated. You guy's are great for your efforts in these profiles  I've searched seriously almost every single page and have yet to find a Balance Profile :S
> 
> Again if your able to point me the right way most appreciated


I will start doing a Balance version after my feral is done, which it is soonish. Have a lvl 90 working now just need to test it since it was a few weeks since i tried it.

----------


## philsta420

> I will start doing a Balance version after my feral is done, which it is soonish. Have a lvl 90 working now just need to test it since it was a few weeks since i tried it.


Thanks a ton you guy's your awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I'm getting an error that's saying the data file (PQR_xm5_zuma.lua) is missing even though i have it in my data folder.


try redownload, I think I fixed it.

----------


## darkayo

Any Shaman elemental profile ? i searched the whole thread

----------


## average

PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") doesn't seem to work. Always returning False.
Can someone confirm? Use /dump PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") for testing the facing on target.

----------


## WTFever

*Working SPriest profile on page 203 post # 3040*

----------


## llvancell

Has crystal released warlock profile yet? Just asking incase i missed out.

Thanks Guys

----------


## temp123

> Has crystal released warlock profile yet? Just asking incase i missed out.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Only affliction to supporters  :Smile:

----------


## rippy1987

whats the best bear tank profile? if there is any atm.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> whats the best bear tank profile? if there is any atm.


I would recommend Gabbz Guardian-profile, you should be able to find it in his thread in the Bots/Profiles-forumsection. 

Cheers!

----------


## paveley

> Anybody have a RetPaladin profile for the new patch ?


Averykey has one that is very nice imo.

----------


## 808

> try redownload, I think I fixed it.


Now its working for me, thanks =)

----------


## spoofjack

Is there a Working Disc or Holy Priest rotation out there?

----------


## nudex

Fasten your seat belts!

Version 1.03 is Here
Nudex Prot Paladin Rotation
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar

New Features:

- Righteous Fury will be cast when it ain't up ( so no more "why can't i keep aggro dammit" moments )

- Pressing Left Ctrl wil cast Hand of Freedom ( Keep it pressed till Freedom is cast )

- Improved Casting Kings on yourself when no blessing is up on yourself ( dont forget te buff manually when entering party or raid )

- You can now press update profile in PQR and my profile will be up-to-date. So no more unpacking rar files when you already have my profile.

- Cleaned up code itself

Only known Bug:

- Will click Shield of the Righteous three times when reaching 5 holy power ( resulting in an "Ability not Ready yet ). May be a Global Cooldown issue.


Greetz Nudex

----------


## nilrem2004

> Now its working for me, thanks =)


New version up. Put Dark Soul in, it's casting it every CD now, optimized some stuff bcs I noticed it kinda "stops to think" when switching targets and on some ocasion.
Hopefully I will now get on to make Doomguard support and move on to mouseover/focus castings.
Any feedback is appreciated and help also  :Big Grin:

----------


## spoofjack

> Fasten your seat belts!
> 
> Version 1.03 is Here
> Nudex Prot Paladin Rotation
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar
> 
> New Features:
> 
> - Righteous Fury will be cast when it ain't up ( so no more "why can't i keep aggro dammit" moments )
> ...



Very nice! Is it possible to post this in sub forum Forum: WoW Bot Maps And Profile so people dont have to sift hundreds of pages and thousands of posts asking where is my pally rotation!


PS: 


> Is there a Working Disc or Holy Priest rotation out there?

----------


## paveley

> When I enable it, is says Warning: Requires Level 90 to use. However, I don't see the level 90 Fury Ability in the rotation to remove it. Anyone know if Sheuron's Fury is stable on 5.0.4?


it's says that in chat with all sheuron profiles, but they still work.

----------


## yourson

Which are available warrior profiles atm?

sheuron's - they work, but reduce fps and not really pulling numbers close to simcraft
Simcraft_Arms_WARRIOR - cant find by who - it works but arms is subpair for mop...

Any other available? Any developer interested into some codding for money?

----------


## Whatsmyname

Looking for a leveling profile for Prot/Arms Warrior (level 15+) and Discipline Priest (level 15+).

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA/5.0.4] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.6
> Hey guys , I mainly made this profile for myself originally, so I could raid 5.0.4 and test the beta but I'm releasing it in case there's others out there that will also need it for pre-patch and the beta, if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> -- Up to date beta 2H rotation.
> -- Utilizes Plague Leech.
> ...


DnD and AMZ keys are mixed up. I haven't checked which keys are right but your comments on the code are different to what's here. Not a big deal anyway. I can't wait to give this new one a try when I get home from work. I was going to add DnD for myself but now you did it and AMZ too.  :Big Grin:  I was going to add in a pause key too. Are you planning to do that or will I just add that in myself? Also any plans for an AOE rotation? Bubba's old DK rotation had an AOE rotation that I have used to this day, its never let me down. I was going to go back and try to update and get it working but there's no point if you already have one in the works.

Thanks again for the update. I'll post my results later. :Smile: 

Also to anyone that knows, are the new raid dummies on live yet? I had a quick run around Shattrath and couldn't find any and I was thinking maybe they put them somewhere else? I really want to play around with classes that have an execute phase which I can't do on the regular old dummies.

----------


## nilrem2004

Minor bugfix....


https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5bjkl46mcjy...rlock.rar?dl=1

----------


## Noelpqr

> PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") doesn't seem to work. Always returning False.
> Can someone confirm? Use /dump PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") for testing the facing on target.


sadly, you are one one of the minority that facing this problem where not all PQR functions are working.
and I dont really know how we can help Xelper to solve this problem for us.
and after I read [WoW][5.0.4.16016] x86 Info Dump Thread i found out that not all the Offsets are the same for everyone who are they different I dont know

----------


## kabman

Ok im just trying to edit Sherons mage profile. And i'm wondering if there is anyway to have it check how much dmg per tick combustion is going to do before it actually cast combustion. So like a built in Combustion Helper. Would anyone know how to put that into programming language? 


If you can't do that then at least making sure the pyro dot is on before it cast combustion... This is what i have so far. Not sure if i put it in correct.

if HaveBuff("player",48107)
and HaveBuff("target",11366)

and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108853)) > 2 
then return true end

----------


## Battler624

> DnD and AMZ keys are mixed up. I haven't checked which keys are right but your comments on the code are different to what's here. Not a big deal anyway. I can't wait to give this new one a try when I get home from work. I was going to add DnD for myself but now you did it and AMZ too.  I was going to add in a pause key too. Are you planning to do that or will I just add that in myself? Also any plans for an AOE rotation? Bubba's old DK rotation had an AOE rotation that I have used to this day, its never let me down. I was going to go back and try to update and get it working but there's no point if you already have one in the works.
> 
> Thanks again for the update. I'll post my results later.
> 
> Also to anyone that knows, are the new raid dummies on live yet? I had a quick run around Shattrath and couldn't find any and I was thinking maybe they put them somewhere else? I really want to play around with classes that have an execute phase which I can't do on the regular old dummies.


i dont see AMZ in this profile at all.. and idk how he made DnD on left alt with "if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil" as i dont see it in the ability editor.

----------


## rippy1987

anyone get lock ups with pqr? my mate cant get his to work it just freezes.

----------


## Battler624

> Having same problem as well!


so only us three having this problem? 
anyone else having this quote me.

Edit: i think the guy above me have the same problem.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, doomguard is in, I wrote some notes on how profile works also. If anyone got any suggestion how to improve it please tell me.
I could really use some feedback in regarding DPS numbers you make on a lvl 85 target dummy and gear level ofc.

----------


## Kroniq

> i dont see AMZ in this profile at all.. and idk how he made DnD on left alt with "if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil" as i dont see it in the ability editor.


Both the keybinds are in the functions portion of the rotation. Edit that.

----------


## ace99ro

@ Bu_ba - anytime to fix the holy pala 5.0.4 profile , it just stands there spamming lines of text *" Loading Paladin Tables ... "* and does nothing in a raid / party etc

( i have the latest version on your svn with the new data file ofc )

----------


## temp123

> Ok, doomguard is in, I wrote some notes on how profile works also. If anyone got any suggestion how to improve it please tell me.
> I could really use some feedback in regarding DPS numbers you make on a lvl 85 target dummy and gear level ofc.


I was around 13k on 312 lock

----------


## average

> sadly, you are one one of the minority that facing this problem where not all PQR functions are working.
> and I dont really know how we can help Xelper to solve this problem for us.
> and after I read [WoW][5.0.4.16016] x86 Info Dump Thread i found out that not all the Offsets are the same for everyone who are they different I dont know


Maybe its a client based? Using EU client (if there's any difference from US?). There was also a issues in 4.3 patch using PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) that dumped empty values.

----------


## Battler624

> Both the keybinds are in the functions portion of the rotation. Edit that.


oh thanks my friend i didn't even think the functions is clickable :P

----------


## scatterer

I won't recommend to use buba's holy profile at the moment, raid healing is not as close as perfect like it was before the patch

----------


## ace99ro

well i can't use it at all ... got his latest svn profile and data folder , and when i load it up it just spams lines of Loading Paladin Tables .... tried it in raid and it does nothing

----------


## Pzy

> Ok, doomguard is in, I wrote some notes on how profile works also. If anyone got any suggestion how to improve it please tell me.
> I could really use some feedback in regarding DPS numbers you make on a lvl 85 target dummy and gear level ofc.



@ *Nilrem* at the dummy with 410gear between 53k and 67k.......nice profile^^

@ *andryshka*: Nice Profile for Destru, only problem i have, is when i have the addon CHATTER on, then it resetts everytime pqr, and i become a bug that catter is blocked caus of an ui failure......cant post u a lua screen, cause i have tooo many with my addons, and its not cause pqr everytime......^^

without this, ur profiles workin perfectly, but u can change that the doomguard is directly on fightbegin on, put it on leftCtrl or something, cause its better for bosses with dps race, and u can change that it will alsways use instantly the chaosbolt, cause when u have more mobs, u can take the firethings also for this double dmg buff, or something......aaaaaand u need shadowburn in the rota^^
only few tipps......^^

like like^^

----------


## Xelper

> PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") doesn't seem to work. Always returning False.
> Can someone confirm? Use /dump PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") for testing the facing on target.



Upgrade to PQR v2.1.9 using PQRUpdater.exe and let me know if it is working.

----------


## buskimaster

Hey Xelper ;
When can You release 16030 offsests for MoP ?
thx.

----------


## chipeat

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right control: enables/disables CDs (enabled by Default)
> Left control: toggles AoE/single target (Single target by default)
> 
> Note about the CDs. Unlike blinded's profile mine pops CDs right off the start. if you don't want it doing this just disable them until you want to use them and it should use them as soon as you enable them again.
> 
> ...


I used this profile through several raids yesterday and the profile worked without error. Thank you cpo.

-C

----------


## rippy1987

so can anyone provide a solution to pqr not doing anything and sometimes locking up?

----------


## average

> Upgrade to PQR v2.1.9 using PQRUpdater.exe and let me know if it is working.


Thanks, it's working now.

----------


## nilrem2004

> @ *Nilrem* at the dummy with 410gear between 53k and 67k.......nice profile^^
> 
> @ *andryshka*: Nice Profile for Destru, only problem i have, is when i have the addon CHATTER on, then it resetts everytime pqr, and i become a bug that catter is blocked caus of an ui failure......cant post u a lua screen, cause i have tooo many with my addons, and its not cause pqr everytime......^^
> 
> without this, ur profiles workin perfectly, but u can change that the doomguard is directly on fightbegin on, put it on leftCtrl or something, cause its better for bosses with dps race, and u can change that it will alsways use instantly the chaosbolt, cause when u have more mobs, u can take the firethings also for this double dmg buff, or something......aaaaaand u need shadowburn in the rota^^
> only few tipps......^^
> 
> like like^^


nice to hear that, that means you will like this even more:
- added soulburn with soulswap
- added doomguard
- Curse of Elements now only on boss targets (will do that on doomguard soon)
- fixed rotation a bit and small bugfixes.

----------


## Pzy

sounds nice.......will test this now......gonna say u in a few minutes how the damage is going on, on dummy and in lfr^^

ps. one Thing........: Change the ability name from Demon Soul to Drain Soul......i think some people will dont understand what u mean when u write: it switches from malefic grasp to demon soul below 20%......, but thats only a lil thing^^

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok another update  :Big Grin: 

-dark soul is now also only on boss
- added Left Shift as trigger for CoE,Dark Soul,Soulburn+Soulswap and Doomguard so you can use it on any mob (hold it for 2 secs untill it gets to cast everything)

if you're testing on target dummy pls say if you used Left shift for CD's or you tested without it.

I belive this now concludes single target and will be moving on the rest of the stuff.

----------


## Noelpqr

> Upgrade to PQR v2.1.9 using PQRUpdater.exe and let me know if it is working.


it is working here too.

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

Updated PQR to 2. Now it freezes upon activation of a profile. Any help?

----------


## Gabbz

> Ok im just trying to edit Sherons mage profile. And i'm wondering if there is anyway to have it check how much dmg per tick combustion is going to do before it actually cast combustion. So like a built in Combustion Helper. Would anyone know how to put that into programming language? 
> 
> 
> If you can't do that then at least making sure the pyro dot is on before it cast combustion... This is what i have so far. Not sure if i put it in correct.
> 
> if HaveBuff("player",48107)
> and HaveBuff("target",11366)
> 
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108853)) > 2 
> then return true end


i have made one similiar but what i do is check the ignite damage and if its above a certain number i will cast combustion. You dont need to check for pyroblast pn target cause ignite wont be high if its not based on a pyroblast afaik

My code is working atm if you cast first fireballs until there is a ignite on target but you cane asily code that in if you want. I dont bother atm cause i dont get rep !!!

btw you need to make 2 abilities named 
Event loader and event functions

Event loader:



```
if XelperDruidEvents == nil then
	XelperDruidEvents = true
	print("Mage Events Loaded.")

	local xelperFrame = CreateFrame("Frame")
	xelperFrame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
	xelperFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", xelperFrame_OnEvent)
	xelperFrame:Show()

end
```

Event functions


```
if MageFunctions == nil then
	MageFunctions = true
	print("Mage Functions Loadeds.")
	function xelperFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
		if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
			--print("Mage Functions Combatlog.")
			local subEvent = select(2, ...)
			local sourceName = select(5, ...)
			local destName = select(9, ...)
			local spellName = select(13, ...)
			local spellAmount = select(15, ...)
			local spellCrit = select(21, ...)
			
			if subEvent == "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE" then
			--	print("Mage Functions Periodic.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = spellAmount 
						print("Mage Functions Ignite. " ..IgniteLastDamage)
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED" then
			--	print("Mage Functions Aura Removed.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(12654) then  
						IgniteLastDamage = 0 
				--		print("Mage Functions resetting ignite. ")
					end
				end
			end
			if subEvent == "SPELL_DAMAGE" then
		--		print("Mage Functions Damage.")
				if UnitName("player") == sourceName and destName == UnitName("target") then
					if spellName == GetSpellInfo(133) then  
						Fireballdamage = spellAmount
						if spellCrit == 1	then
							FireballCrit = 1
							else
							FireballCrit = 0
						--	print("Mage Functions FireBall CRITTED. " ..Fireballdamage)
						end
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Combustion: you need to make a macro named combustion or change the code



```
if IgniteLastDamage > 9000 --Change this to suit your gear
--and UnitDebuffID("target", 92315,"player") -- this isnt working atm in mop change this to check for pyroblast dot
then RunMacro("Combustion") return true end
```


Any questions about this check my signature for the right forum.
BTW my Fire mage script isnt on dropbox atm but im around 43K DPS with HC gear

----------


## nilrem2004

afaik it did same to me but not freeze it just reloaded ui.

----------


## rsanviral

> I dont bother atm *cause i dont get rep !!!*
> 
> Any questions about this check my signature for the right forum.
> BTW my Fire mage script isnt on dropbox atm but im around 43K DPS with HC gear



+ 3 Rep  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Jokes aside, sorry that more people do not rep you. You have made many wonderful contributions to these forums. Thanks for all that you do.

----------


## Hordeglider

@Gabbz
Could you upload your mage script so we can try it? Thanks :Smile:

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone Shadow PVE?

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

Anyone know a fix to PQR freezing upon the update? Wish I kinda didn't update now as I can't use PQR :P

----------


## kickmydog

Updated my SV profile.

KMDSV_MOP_v4.zip

It includes some Aspect of the Fox, Hawk changes in there.

Now if you are moving and running low on focus it will switch to fox, and stay in fox until you have close to full focus. At that point it will switch back to Hawk. This should reduce the number of GCD wasted with Aspect switching.

----------


## TheDirtDog

edit found out...i dont have correct profiles for version...

----------


## megabbyte

> Updated my SV profile.
> 
> KMDSV_MOP_v4.zip
> 
> It includes some Aspect of the Fox, Hawk changes in there.
> 
> Now if you are moving and running low on focus it will switch to fox, and stay in fox until you have close to full focus. At that point it will switch back to Hawk. This should reduce the number of GCD wasted with Aspect switching.


You do more DPS BM or SV?

----------


## NickGI

> Updated my SV profile.
> 
> KMDSV_MOP_v4.zip
> 
> It includes some Aspect of the Fox, Hawk changes in there.
> 
> Now if you are moving and running low on focus it will switch to fox, and stay in fox until you have close to full focus. At that point it will switch back to Hawk. This should reduce the number of GCD wasted with Aspect switching.


27k DPS with yours profile SV
32k DPS with Sheuron's BM 
ItemLvl 394
and as i think its not cause of rotation) just BM rulezz now)) at last))

----------


## sheuron

@Xelper: Is possible to add a new functionality. If variable PQR_CustomSpellID is present PQR cast that spell, this is an example:



```
If UnitBuffID("player",469,"PLAYER") then 
  PQR_CustomSpellID = 469
else
  PQR_CustomSpellID = 6673
end

return true
```

----------


## Cyxi

averykey 

Your ret profile is not judging at all, if i remove all conditions and only put "return true", it works

----------


## royoneal213

Sheuron, or anyone who may know; What's up with the range on Ultrax and Madness? I mean it's not a HUGE deal since mop is dropping in less than a month, but you have to get up in Ultra's grill to begin rotations, and I haven't been able to get a fix for madness. Anyone?  :Smile: )

Thanks in advance for any replies / help.

----------


## megabbyte

> 27k DPS with yours profile SV
> 32k DPS with Sheuron's BM 
> ItemLvl 394
> and as i think its not cause of rotation) just BM rulezz now)) at last))


WIch pet you use? and talent tree/glyphs?

----------


## NickGI

> WIch pet you use? and talent tree/glyphs?


pet - cat
tal - crows for both, Dire Beast for BM and Thrill of the Hunt for SV

----------


## beck3210

> i have made one similiar but what i do is check the ignite damage and if its above a certain number i will cast combustion. You dont need to check for pyroblast pn target cause ignite wont be high if its not based on a pyroblast afaik
> 
> My code is working atm if you cast first fireballs until there is a ignite on target but you cane asily code that in if you want. I dont bother atm cause i dont get rep !!!
> 
> btw you need to make 2 abilities named 
> Event loader and event functions
> 
> Event loader:
> 
> ...





-----------




I'm confused, do these Events go into the PQR_xrn5.lua? I put them as abilities into the rotation but nothing happens  :Frown: 

Thanks,
-beck3210

----------


## Zeldrak

> 27k DPS with yours profile SV
> 32k DPS with Sheuron's BM 
> ItemLvl 394
> and as i think its not cause of rotation) just BM rulezz now)) at last))





> pet - cat
> tal - crows for both, Dire Beast for BM and Thrill of the Hunt for SV


I don't know how you get those numbers because I'm in BM spec, using a cat (tried a regular cat and a spirit beast cat, also have a shale spider with the 5% more agility perma buff), also using A Murder of Crows (using Kickmydog's profile, and also tried a couple of other BM profiles that are floating around fro 5.0.4), Dire Beast, and the other talents that are suggested by Icy Veins (couldn't find a build by EJ at the time). I can only get, at best, 20k dps. My ilevel is 393. I have reforged to get as much hit and exp, as close to the 7.5% cap as possible (I'm 7.0%), my gems are all agility, my enchants are all agility/crit related. I just can't pull those types of numbers unless it's burst on AoE packs. Could you list your exact build and glyphs? Also, whose profile are you using; kickmydog's, Sheurons, who?

----------


## megabbyte

37k DPS with BM.. ilvl 401, 

SV will not test now because I have to change reforges.

----------


## Unasrage

hi guys .. so i been trying to rez the elemental shaman profile but i really need some help... i posted a piece of code that i was strugling to get up a few pages ago.. but guess it got lost ..

In name of all the ele shamans out there i'm beging for a bit of assistance ^_^ 

plz be kind to help me

----------


## NickGI

> I don't know how you get those numbers because I'm in BM spec, using a cat (tried a regular cat and a spirit beast cat, also have a shale spider with the 5% more agility perma buff), also using A Murder of Crows (using Kickmydog's profile, and also tried a couple of other BM profiles that are floating around fro 5.0.4), Dire Beast, and the other talents that are suggested by Icy Veins (couldn't find a build by EJ at the time). I can only get, at best, 20k dps. My ilevel is 393. I have reforged to get as much hit and exp, as close to the 7.5% cap as possible (I'm 7.0%), my gems are all agility, my enchants are all agility/crit related. I just can't pull those types of numbers unless it's burst on AoE packs. Could you list your exact build and glyphs? Also, whose profile are you using; kickmydog's, Sheurons, who?


build standart)) cause except A Murder of Crows and Dire Beast in BM spec nothing real interesting)
I'm in BM fro 4.3 and reforged for crit > mastery
glyph - only one necessary Glyph of Marked for Death

about yous DPS - shot to 85 dammy cause Raider's dummy is 93 lvl now) and it will be good only for 90 Lvl

----------


## megatruegoth

> 37k DPS with BM.. ilvl 401, 
> 
> SV will not test now because I have to change reforges.


with my full heroic 408 ilvl after reforging to 7.5 both caps you can't reforge nothing else, but you can use 410 crossbow gives more crit and speed. 
So both of specs you can use with one reforge.

----------


## NickGI

*2 Zeldrak*
and i made several changes into Sheuron profile) like using Bestial Wrath under 5 stacks of Frenzy and use Focus Fire only after Bestial Wrath effect ends

----------


## WTFever

> Upgrade to PQR v2.1.9 using PQRUpdater.exe and let me know if it is working.


AHHH!! PQR was working....Downloaded update now it doesnt. Says I need 64bit version......How can I roll it back?

----------


## kickmydog

> I don't know how you get those numbers because I'm in BM spec, using a cat (tried a regular cat and a spirit beast cat, also have a shale spider with the 5% more agility perma buff), also using A Murder of Crows (using Kickmydog's profile, and also tried a couple of other BM profiles that are floating around fro 5.0.4), Dire Beast, and the other talents that are suggested by Icy Veins (couldn't find a build by EJ at the time). I can only get, at best, 20k dps. My ilevel is 393. I have reforged to get as much hit and exp, as close to the 7.5% cap as possible (I'm 7.0%), my gems are all agility, my enchants are all agility/crit related. I just can't pull those types of numbers unless it's burst on AoE packs. Could you list your exact build and glyphs? Also, whose profile are you using; kickmydog's, Sheurons, who?


First off you are better to be over the caps than under the caps. If you are under you will miss and get dodges. Also if you are BM MoC is not very good, you should be using Lynx Rush. Also currently BM doesn't work on Ultra, Warhorn (drakes) and madness most of the tentacles.

In LFR as BM spec I was hitting 40-65k depending on the fight and smart use of cooldowns.

Sometimes as BM I got around 37k or so sustained over about 10m, more than a fight duration. For SV on a dummy I was getting around 37k or so. Same pet buffs, same gear. On single target BM is definitely there, I know I could tweak the BM profile some more to get it to give more dps but at this point I've kind of given up on it. For some reason when I try to make a BM profile it gets super buggy and abilities stop working, and then work again. I haven't had those issues with the SV profile so I'm going to work on that instead.

edit: I should note that my test were with a haste reforge, I'm waiting on wowreforge.com to get fixed to reforge properly.

----------


## megabbyte

Im using Lynx Rush with BM tree.. wich enchant you have in your pants?

----------


## Pzy

hei Nilem, 

tested now on dummy, with and without holding left shift. without shift its more dps, cause i spam soulswap everytime per hand when it was ready, cause ur profile is updating the dots nicely.
with holding down shift, its a dps loss, cause u put all ur dots, with the doomguard on one target, and since patch, the doomguard is attacking ur current target. its better when u put out ur doomguard, and make a mouseover on leftshift, and putting agony, unstable coe on mouseover, should be a dps win, cause u can simply multidot more than 3 targets, cause of soulswap on one target, mouseover on the next target,next target, next target and so on....

thats only my thinking, dont know what u think about it, have tested to make mouseover by myself, but it looks like im not so good in this.....^^

but its really well done, pulling 103k dps on madness in lfr with multidotting by myself via soulswap and pause pqr everytime.....^^

gerrtz and +rep

----------


## Gabbz

@beck3210
if you want a quick and good answer make sure you got: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...profile-2.html
cause i might miss it in this thread due to it having so many posts

----------


## cahe

I have drop fps with hunter BM Sheuron profile  :Frown:  any sugestion?

----------


## Zeldrak

Ok, so it seems that I'm just going to have to settle for BM, even though I'm not fond of it. Blizzard has killed my SV spec, along with so many other classes and specs, but that's another topic completely. I'm using Sheuron's BM profile, that I just redownloaded once again, and I'd like to know how to either add it in somewhere to make it use an "On Use" trinket, or maybe someone could throw it in somewhere? I have the Kiroptyric Sigil - Item - World of Warcraft and would like it to use it every CD, if at all possible? With an ilevel 393 BM hunter, using a cat pet, I'm only getting 21k dps, so I give up. That's the best that I can get. I don't understand how you guys are getting over 30k with an ilevel only a couple of points higher than mine. Almost 20k difference is just not possible.

Oh, and by the way, I'm not using one of the MoP level 93 raid dummys. I'm using a level 85 mob dummy, in case that helps.




> build standart)) cause except A Murder of Crows and Dire Beast in BM spec nothing real interesting)
> I'm in BM fro 4.3 and reforged for crit > mastery
> glyph - only one necessary Glyph of Marked for Death
> 
> about yous DPS - shot to 85 dammy cause Raider's dummy is 93 lvl now) and it will be good only for 90 Lvl


If I'm not mistaken, I am using the standard build suggested for BM hunters now, and I had to reforge to get as close to the hit/exp cap as possible. Wowreforge is down right now, so I'm going to try and use the reforgelite addon, which is supposed to be updated for 5.0.4 and is supposed to be better. I have the Marked for Death glyph also. I am also not using the level 93 dummy. I stopped using that one when I first read here that the level was changed. That was several pages back in the forums, lol. Unlike some people, I do actually read.




> *2 Zeldrak*
> and i made several changes into Sheuron profile) like using Bestial Wrath under 5 stacks of Frenzy and use Focus Fire only after Bestial Wrath effect ends


I don't suppose you could be kind enough to give me your modified version? I would really appreciate it. If not, I understand, and don't feel bad about it. I'm not one of those raging types.  :Smile: 




> First off you are better to be over the caps than under the caps. If you are under you will miss and get dodges. Also if you are BM MoC is not very good, you should be using Lynx Rush. Also currently BM doesn't work on Ultra, Warhorn (drakes) and madness most of the tentacles.
> 
> In LFR as BM spec I was hitting 40-65k depending on the fight and smart use of cooldowns.
> 
> Sometimes as BM I got around 37k or so sustained over about 10m, more than a fight duration. For SV on a dummy I was getting around 37k or so. Same pet buffs, same gear. On single target BM is definitely there, I know I could tweak the BM profile some more to get it to give more dps but at this point I've kind of given up on it. For some reason when I try to make a BM profile it gets super buggy and abilities stop working, and then work again. I haven't had those issues with the SV profile so I'm going to work on that instead.
> 
> edit: I should note that my test were with a haste reforge, I'm waiting on wowreforge.com to get fixed to reforge properly.


I'm also waiting on wowreforge to come back up. Someone said it was supposed to be fixed today, but it's still borked. Many have said to use the reforgelite addon, which is working with 5.0.4. I"m going to give that a go and see what I can come up with. I also read that BM has issues with those fights earlier in the thread. My guild isn't running DS right now since everyone is still trying to get used to this patch, and we don't want to do any serious raiding right now (which is good because that gives me time to get something here and also wait for HB to come back up). We're just doing old content and old raids right now to get xmog stuff and to get used to the changes.




> Im using Lynx Rush with BM tree.. wich enchant you have in your pants?


I _was_ using Lynx Rush, but changed it back to AMoC when I saw that everyone else was saying to use it, so now I'll switch back to LR. My leg enchant is http://www.wowhead.com/item=56550 but I see they've made some changes to some of the recipes, so I'll be going to the http://www.wowhead.com/spell=124564 more than likely.

*Edit:* After letting PQR run for 10 minutes, solid, I was able to get my best DPS output I've seen since this patch. It was a whopping 26k DPS. That was with popping all my CDs on every single CD (Rapid Fire, Kiroptyric Sigil, AMoC, Dire Beast, etc). Now, I guess I'll see how well I can do with SV.

----------


## firepong

> Ok, so it seems that I'm just going to have to settle for BM, even though I'm not fond of it. Blizzard has killed my SV spec, along with so many other classes and specs, but that's another topic completely. I'm using Sheuron's BM profile, that I just redownloaded once again, and I'd like to know how to either add it in somewhere to make it use an "On Use" trinket, or maybe someone could throw it in somewhere? I have the Kiroptyric Sigil - Item - World of Warcraft and would like it to use it every CD, if at all possible? With an ilevel 393 BM hunter, using a cat pet, I'm only getting 21k dps, so I give up. That's the best that I can get. I don't understand how you guys are getting over 30k with an ilevel only a couple of points higher than mine. Almost 20k difference is just not possible.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I'm not using one of the MoP level 93 raid dummys. I'm using a level 85 mob dummy, in case that helps.


Reforge to expertise cap at 7.5% and then full mastery then crit as secondary. Make sure your pet is Ferocity in case you don't have a pally in the group for the 863 mastery buff. After that, use kill command of CD as well as Talented for Dire Beast and A Murder of Crows. Wanna use Dire Beast of CD, it will do about 4-6k of your DPS, so maybe about 12%. If your reforged right, your main pet should be doing the same, if not more on DPS compared to you. I know I do about 15k by myself, then my pet does around 14k, then my dire beasts do bout 4k.

----------


## saga3180

> nice to hear that, that means you will like this even more:
> - added soulburn with soulswap
> - added doomguard
> - Curse of Elements now only on boss targets (will do that on doomguard soon)
> - fixed rotation a bit and small bugfixes.


Amazing Profile!
Would love to see multi dotting soon

----------


## aziphrale

> AHHH!! PQR was working....Downloaded update now it doesnt. Says I need 64bit version......How can I roll it back?


Same here now none of my classes worked double checked everything same  :Frown:

----------


## WTFever

> AHHH!! PQR was working....Downloaded update now it doesnt. Says I need 64bit version......How can I roll it back?


ABORT!! OK I got a buddy to send me his unupdated exe and config files and its workin again!

----------


## paveley

Hmm, this is odd. Yesterday i was doing around 50k dps in TW hc bosses using Averykeys ret profile(2.2 version), just did a lfr and i didn't get passed 25k >.<. One thing i noticed was that it didn't use judgement at all. Also tested Xelpers ret profile and same thing there...around 20k dps in a raid. Tested both profiles on a dummy and were around 18-20k dps (25k with cd's), when i was doing 30k+ with no cd's yesterday. Dunno if it's the new pqr version or the profiles. They dont throw any errors.

----------


## aziphrale

Before the rage i did several search and have gottes sheurons profiles but doesnt work for me toon just stands there no prefight healing no healing or casting whatsoever. 

Is anyone using any priest profiles that's working for them now in patch 5.0?

----------


## nilrem2004

ty Pzy for nice feedback.
Let me explain the left shift thingie. Since there are no boss dummies lvl 88 and since I made that profile uses CD's only on boss bcs they are wasted on trash I also made the Left Shift push.
It's there basically only to be used on special ocasions, like if you wanna see how much burst you can do at start on lvl 85 dummy or maybe if you're on Blackhorn to pop all cd's when boss jumps down. It's not intended basically for raiding since I'm working on mouseover dotting wich will work without any key press, it will simply dot your mouseover and refresh it's dots.
When I finish that I plan to put Seed of Corruption on Left Shift so we can have ourselves some aoe  :Big Grin: 

Thank you very much for a good feedback, those things are exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## nudex

> Hmm, this is odd. Yesterday i was doing around 50k dps in TW hc bosses using Averykeys ret profile(2.2 version), just did a lfr and i didn't get passed 25k >.<. One thing i noticed was that it didn't use judgement at all. Also tested Xelpers ret profile and same thing there...around 20k dps in a raid. Tested both profiles on a dummy and were around 18-20k dps (25k with cd's), when i was doing 30k+ with no cd's yesterday. Dunno if it's the new pqr version or the profiles. They dont throw any errors.


Did you update PQR or are you still using the same version as yesterday?
Judgment in my profile still works so you can try copying the code ( i don't know if it will work because it is almost identical )


```
local hasSeal = false
local CD20271 = GetSpellCooldown(20271)

--check for paladin seals.
--SoT, SoR, SoJ, SoI
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end

if holyPower == 5 and CD20271 == 0 then
	return false
end

if hasSeal and CD20271 == 0 then
	return true
end
```

If that doesn't work you can always try to replace the code to this


```
return true
end
```

dps loss is pretty much explained due to when judgment isn't used you lose alot of holy power

----------


## Damned1

Thank you so much for doing all of that work

----------


## Zeldrak

After toying around a bit, and using AskMrRobot (even though it's wonky at times) to reforge and evenly distribute my hit/exp (6.6% right now, though it was 7%), and changing from AMoC to LR, it seems that my DPS went from 26k to 30k (single target, AoE seems to drop below 30k oddly enough). I just wish I could get a profile with trinket use added in. I like having that extra 2200 agility every 1.5 minutes. I'll describe my build. From left to right, I'll just call the talents 1, 2, and 3.

*Build:*
Tier 1: 3 (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Chimera)
Tier 2: 1 (Silencing Shot)
Tier 3: 3 (Spirit Bond)
Tier 4: 2 (Dire Beast)
Tier 5: 3 (Lynx Rush)

*Glyphs:*
Major: Marked for Death, Endless Wrath, Animal Bond
Minor: Revive Pet

*Pet:*
Spirit Beast - Cat - Ferocity (Loque'Nahak)

----------


## Camaris

I'm trying to make a PvE version of the profile n00bch0p posted back on 203 for shadow priest.. just having a bit of trouble trying to find the buff ID for orbs.. how would I go about only using Devouring Plague when all the orbs are up. There's no buff that pops up for it.. only the orbs around the toon itself and the spell lights up when it hits max orbs. Any ideas?

Shadow Orbs
Devouring Plague

----------


## averykey

Fixed focus bug, update from pqr or download here

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml

or

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip


or 

Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT

----------


## mrzav

People share working profile for a priest darkness PVE

----------


## paveley

@nudex , yes mate i updated PQR, Xelpers profile still uses judgement, not averykeys. However he have an update now so i will try that. Thanks for helping me out ^^


edit: ok i tried Averys latest ret prof now and all is good, 32 k on dummy =D.

----------


## kickmydog

> After toying around a bit, and using AskMrRobot (even though it's wonky at times) to reforge and evenly distribute my hit/exp (6.6% right now, though it was 7%), and changing from AMoC to LR, it seems that my DPS went from 26k to 30k (single target, AoE seems to drop below 30k oddly enough). I just wish I could get a profile with trinket use added in. I like having that extra 2200 agility every 1.5 minutes. I'll describe my build. From left to right, I'll just call the talents 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> *Build:*
> Tier 1: 3 (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Chimera)
> Tier 2: 1 (Silencing Shot)
> Tier 3: 3 (Spirit Bond)
> Tier 4: 2 (Dire Beast)
> Tier 5: 3 (Lynx Rush)
> 
> ...


This isn't really a hunter fix my dps thread. 

Anyway to make it use your trinkets I'd suggest you go into Ability editor, > hunter > "profile name", Pick any ability or all of them doesn't really matter, and then on the bottom left you should see something that says "Actions". In the adjacent box where you can type put in "/use [name of trinket]" or you can enter "/use 13|/use 14" this will attempt to use all of your trinkets. Remember to save and that is all there is to it.

On another note, Spirit Bond is bugged and turns off when in combat so I would not recommend it. Unless it's been fixed recently. You are also not capped for hit/expertise. Which means that shots, melee hits from pet are either going to miss or get dodged. You won't notice it on the target dummy since they are level 85, but you will notice it when you fight a boss, level 88.

----------


## Kinkeh

> DnD and AMZ keys are mixed up. I haven't checked which keys are right but your comments on the code are different to what's here. Not a big deal anyway. I can't wait to give this new one a try when I get home from work. I was going to add DnD for myself but now you did it and AMZ too.  I was going to add in a pause key too. Are you planning to do that or will I just add that in myself? Also any plans for an AOE rotation? Bubba's old DK rotation had an AOE rotation that I have used to this day, its never let me down. I was going to go back and try to update and get it working but there's no point if you already have one in the works.
> 
> Thanks again for the update. I'll post my results later.


Yea sorry I did mix up what I added into the notes  :Stick Out Tongue: , I'll work on making an AoE rotation  :Smile: .
EDIT: AoE rotation added.

----------


## SpaceghostPurpp

EVERYONE THAT IS HAVING THE FREEEZING PROBLEM READ THIS!!!!

You must bind your profile to a key that is NOT being used by WoW already.. that solved it for me.

----------


## Zeldrak

> This isn't really a hunter fix my dps thread. 
> 
> Anyway to make it use your trinkets I'd suggest you go into Ability editor, > hunter > "profile name", Pick any ability or all of them doesn't really matter, and then on the bottom left you should see something that says "Actions". In the adjacent box where you can type put in "/use [name of trinket]" or you can enter "/use 13|/use 14" this will attempt to use all of your trinkets. Remember to save and that is all there is to it.
> 
> On another note, Spirit Bond is bugged and turns off when in combat so I would not recommend it. Unless it's been fixed recently. You are also not capped for hit/expertise. Which means that shots, melee hits from pet are either going to miss or get dodged. You won't notice it on the target dummy since they are level 85, but you will notice it when you fight a boss, level 88.


Thanks. Also, my apologies. I wasn't trying to hijack this thread and turn it into a "Fix my DPS" thread. I just saw so many others asking for help, and I thought I was being helpful by posting what I spec'd into and such. I will leave these types of things out of posts as of now, and in future posts.

----------


## dotfry

Update of my warrior rotations.
http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/War504.txt
http://wow.6dreams.net/pqr/warrior.zip

Pause + Shield Wall.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Yea sorry I did mix up what I added into the notes , I'll work on making an AoE rotation .


No worries, I just swapped it myself. Thanks, it shouldnt be too hard, it's really just Howling Blast spam lol It's really handy on the older raids though because of all the trash. Can basically leave it on all the time and pull 60k plus. In ICC where trash is really heavy bubbas old one could do 120k at times. lol 

Tried out your new version earlier btw, works flawless, good work.  :Smile:

----------


## beck3210

---------------------------------------------
Fire Mage PvP (modified Sheuron):
---------------------------------------------

Mirror Image - Added DPS for strong starter.
Ice Barrier - Recasts when dispelled, expires, or absorb.
Dragon's Breath w/ Frost Nova - Will attempt to Dragon's Breath within 1ft of target - If Dragon's breath is broken it will Frost Nova.
Deep Freeze - Soon as target is frozen.
Improved CC - Will not instant cast or scorch targets that are Frost Nova'd, Dragon's breath, Deep Frozen. Only casts Fireball or Instant Pyroblast.
Ice Block - Immediately after Cauterize.
Instant Blink - Some new MoP abilities haven't been added, but the original stuns,immobilization debuffs will trigger blink. Hold down Shift to blink without triggers.
Instant Trinket / Everyman for himself - Only a few abilities will trigger it
Improved Invisibility - Won't cast offensive spells nor buffs during invisibility - Good for sheeps / starters.
Ice Ward - Recasts when dispelled, expires, or absorb.
Improved Combustion - Detects when Pyroblast debuff is in effect on target.
Improved Spellsteal - Won't dispell stackable hots, useless buffs.

Source: http://www.mediafire.com/?iqnewzvgtv1medj
Talent Build: http://i45.tinypic.com/2poyx4m.png

---

Enjoy,
-beck3210

----------


## Pzy

> ty Pzy for nice feedback.
> Let me explain the left shift thingie. Since there are no boss dummies lvl 88 and since I made that profile uses CD's only on boss bcs they are wasted on trash I also made the Left Shift push.
> It's there basically only to be used on special ocasions, like if you wanna see how much burst you can do at start on lvl 85 dummy or maybe if you're on Blackhorn to pop all cd's when boss jumps down. It's not intended basically for raiding since I'm working on mouseover dotting wich will work without any key press, it will simply dot your mouseover and refresh it's dots.
> When I finish that I plan to put Seed of Corruption on Left Shift so we can have ourselves some aoe 
> 
> Thank you very much for a good feedback, those things are exactly what I was looking for.


ok, i understand this, than i have my own solution for this prob, i dont press shift too long, and its ok^^
the thing with ur moseover dotting, i like it, even if u havent finished it, hope to have this on my 90 warlock working than, wish to see how it is and what dps output its making, but when u realise it in this way u made the profiles atm, than it would be really good i think^^

good to hear that ure thankful for my feedback, trying all with my lil bit english i can......^^

greetz

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I need a bit of info regarding Affliction Warlock multidotting. What I have imagined to do is let's take for example 2 targets, one called TARGET and other MOUSE.
Profile will keep TARGET dots up as priority, and on MOUSE it will just refresh Agony,Corruption and Unstable Affliction but not at a cost of dots fall of from TARGET, especially Agony.
My question now is: is it necesary to Haunt MOUSE target also? and what I now have is that sometimes UA from TARGET falls off by like max 1 second. since of cast delays, so it happens only if UA just got refreshed on MOUSE and since it got 1.5sec delay profile is refreshing some other thing while UA on TARGET falls off and then when delay pass it refresh UA on TARGET again. If anyone understand what I'm talking about  :Big Grin:  Should I make additional effort for that 0.1-1 sec to minimize the time UA is down.

----------


## nilrem2004

OK, forget all that Unstable affliction thing, I solved that, if it dropd now it' only by maybe 0.1-0.2 secs and it happens when multidoting 3 targets on like 3% of time, it's ignorable. Damage output seems to be fine for now, only thing is now do we Haunt other targets. I personally think not bcs of lack of shards and haunt should be on boss all itme unless burning target but that will come in a later point. And CoE, do we want CoE to be casted on mouseovers or not?
I don't have time to test everything in such detail but someone maybe knows from experience.

Edit: Just realised smthn, since we are now multidotting and when there are 2+ targets shards are always 2 or more, maybe it would be beneficial to use haunt on mouseover targets for example with condition that we got atleast 2 shards so that we always keep 1 shard for haunt on main target. Any thoughts on this?

----------


## vorn10

> Maybe its a client based? Using EU client (if there's any difference from US?). There was also a issues in 4.3 patch using PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) that dumped empty values.


After last update of PQR it start works for me. Before update it wasnt.
Iam using EU client.

----------


## Taran32

Just wish I could figure out what triggers the massive FPS drops/stutters whenever Sheuron's profilesare active. I've been going through the last 50 pages of this thread since I noticed it and no one seems to have a fix. 

Are there any theories? * I know it's not my machine. Other Beta profiles (from other developers) run smoothly.* It's just a few of Sheurons, and the FPS drops/stutters instantly stop when the profiles are disabled.

----------


## paveley

> Just wish I could figure out what triggers the massive FPS drops/stutters whenever Sheuron's profilesare active. I've been going through the last 50 pages of this thread since I noticed it and no one seems to have a fix. 
> 
> Are there any theories? * I know it's not my machine. Other Beta profiles (from other developers) run smoothly.* It's just a few of Sheurons, and the FPS drops/stutters instantly stop when the profiles are disabled.


Think Sheuron mentioned something bout not releasing high quality profiles until lvl 90, so patience my friend =). Just use some other profile meanwhile, there is plenty to go around.

----------


## Pzy

> OK, forget all that Unstable affliction thing, I solved that, if it dropd now it' only by maybe 0.1-0.2 secs and it happens when multidoting 3 targets on like 3% of time, it's ignorable. Damage output seems to be fine for now, only thing is now do we Haunt other targets. I personally think not bcs of lack of shards and haunt should be on boss all itme unless burning target but that will come in a later point. And CoE, do we want CoE to be casted on mouseovers or not?
> I don't have time to test everything in such detail but someone maybe knows from experience.
> 
> Edit: Just realised smthn, since we are now multidotting and when there are 2+ targets shards are always 2 or more, maybe it would be beneficial to use haunt on mouseover targets for example with condition that we got atleast 2 shards so that we always keep 1 shard for haunt on main target. Any thoughts on this?


U CAN put Haunt on the MOUSE targets, but u MUST NOT......its good if u have a maximum of 3Targets/Mobs, but when u have more than 3 targets, than its Realy heavy to do.... i tested it by myself with hand, and at more than 3 targets i get the problem, that when i cast haunt on the next target, than the haunt of the first target falls off.....this is wald should NOT happen, cause u need Haunt to be 80% active on the main target. means: 1-3targets with haunt= ok, more than 3Targets =Not Ok.....^^

also the idea from u with the shards is good, if u can do this, that there are everytime 1 shard up, that u can haunt youre maintarget, than u can put haunt also on as many targets u will, but to do that, u need to make this via mouseover, cause when u put ur maintarget out of target, than pqr doenst know anymore what is maintarget......

hope u understand what i mean^^

greetz

Edith: forget the last shit i wrote, have forget that u mean this all or mouseover.........fail by me^^
Edit2: Hold on to the idea with the shards, u can build this in, its perfect, cause u have everytime 1 shard in the backhand if no proc comes.....^^

----------


## rsanviral

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA/5.0.4] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.7
> 
>  
> Hey guys , I mainly made this profile for myself originally, so I could raid 5.0.4 and test the beta but I'm releasing it in case there's others out there that will also need it for pre-patch and the beta, if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!
> 
> *Features:*
> -- *This profile is to be used with the "Runic Empowerment" Talent, also the "Plague Leech" Talent! Do not glyph for "Outbreak". Frost is also now played in Frost Presence.*
> ...


Kinkeh, I have really been trying to be better about repping contributers to PQR so I have given too much out today but when it lets me +rep again, I will hit you up with +3. I really appreciate the work you are doing. Thank you!

----------


## spoofjack

Im wondering if [ Sheuron PQR Profiles Pack ] [Release] PQR - Rotation Bot 
Im wondering if its the Patch 5.0.4 or Just me but im getting no movement or producing any errors just a stamina buff and sits. Is it me or still developing?

----------


## Zeldrak

> Fixed focus bug, update from pqr or download here
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Rotations.xml
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/Av..._Abilities.xml
> 
> or
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip
> 
> ...


I just downloaded the zip for the UppIT site because the other three links give me a 404 Not Found error. Dunno why, but it happened in three different browsers (Chrome, Firefox, and IE).

----------


## Kinkeh

> Kinkeh, I have really been trying to be better about repping contributers to PQR so I have given too much out today but when it lets me +rep again, I will hit you up with +3. I really appreciate the work you are doing. Thank you!


No problem  :Smile:  thanks!

----------


## nilrem2004

> U CAN put Haunt on the MOUSE targets, but u MUST NOT......its good if u have a maximum of 3Targets/Mobs, but when u have more than 3 targets, than its Realy heavy to do.... i tested it by myself with hand, and at more than 3 targets i get the problem, that when i cast haunt on the next target, than the haunt of the first target falls off.....this is wald should NOT happen, cause u need Haunt to be 80% active on the main target. means: 1-3targets with haunt= ok, more than 3Targets =Not Ok.....^^
> 
> also the idea from u with the shards is good, if u can do this, that there are everytime 1 shard up, that u can haunt youre maintarget, than u can put haunt also on as many targets u will, but to do that, u need to make this via mouseover, cause when u put ur maintarget out of target, than pqr doenst know anymore what is maintarget......
> 
> hope u understand what i mean^^
> 
> greetz
> 
> Edith: forget the last shit i wrote, have forget that u mean this all or mouseover.........fail by me^^
> Edit2: Hold on to the idea with the shards, u can build this in, its perfect, cause u have everytime 1 shard in the backhand if no proc comes.....^^


hehe, ty for info, I have already done and tested it. Thing is the more targets you have more soulshards will proc. The condition for Haunt is as follows:

Priority is maintain haunt on MAIN target, cast on mouseovers only if you have 2 or more soulshards. Thins makes it if you have 3+ targets to have nearly 100% Haunt uptime on MAIN target + haunts when available on mauseovers. I think I can't squeeze any more dps with it except on some special boss conditions wich have to be coded in. Let's see how this goes first  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheuron

Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.

----------


## [Blinded]

Rogue 5.0.4 rc3 included rotations Sub and Assa. (PVE)

[Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar

Test/rate and report bugs pls.

( fixed Vanish for Assa )

btw : Yes, rc2 wasn't public

----------


## ace99ro

no love for Holy Paladins yet ?

----------


## Arria88

> Im wondering if [ Sheuron PQR Profiles Pack ] [Release] PQR - Rotation Bot 
> Im wondering if its the Patch 5.0.4 or Just me but im getting no movement or producing any errors just a stamina buff and sits. Is it me or still developing?


Spoof, please enable the profile and then get in combat with a target dummy by casting on it. It should auto start after that. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sheuron Blinded Gabbz, +rep coming your way as soon as I get it off CD. Oh, and some for other dev's as well. Seems like we've gotten more active dev's now since of the new patch :-D

----------


## daveyboyuk

ty for profiles blinded +4 rep
what talents and glyphs are you using for sub ?

----------


## [Blinded]

> ty for profiles blinded +4 rep
> what talents and glyphs are you using for sub ?


Pics inc 
 - Assa Glyphs
 - Sub Glyphs
 - Talents

----------


## daveyboyuk

ty buddy  :Smile: 
edit :- how long does approval take i cant see the pics  :Frown:

----------


## firepong

> Pics inc 
> Attachment 9872 - Assa Glyphs
> Attachment 9873 - Sub Glyphs
> Attachment 9874 - Talents


Might want to post the picks to imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## [Blinded]

> ty buddy 
> edit :- how long does approval take i cant see the pics


Sub Glyphs
CloakAmbushFeintDetectionPoisonsTricks
Assa Glyphs
Vendetta ( remove this Glyph if you fight against hagara )CloakFeintPoisonsTricksDetection

Talents
SubterfugeNerve StrikeElusivnessPreparationPrey on the Weak

----------


## daveyboyuk

@blinded ty again

----------


## temp123

> Rogue 5.0.4 rc3 included rotations Sub and Assa. (PVE)
> 
> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar
> 
> Test/rate and report bugs pls.
> 
> ( fixed Vanish for Assa )
> 
> btw : Yes, rc2 wasn't public


A profile a day ;O Thanks man




> Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.


Did enjoyed it sheuron, things placed very smart

----------


## [Blinded]

> @blinded ty again


np  :Smile:  Just test my profile and report all bugs.

----------


## Zeldrak

Delete this post please. Quoted the wrong person by mistake.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.3.4 of my Feral DPS Rotation has been uploaded. More slice of life changes to the rotation. Minor changes here and there, all the good stuff. Should pull a couple hundred more DPS depending on the gear the person is wearing. Again, it's not much, but I did notice a small DPS increase.

Also, the latest version, weirdly enough, has stopped Savage Roar uptime from showing up on Buff Up-time in Skada. Then again, this could just be my problem. Not sure.

Anyways, when some of you guys get a chance, report back for me on how it performs. If it's up to you guys expectation's, it will be my last major release till Mists comes out.

----------


## dvddvddvd

thx. :Smile:  nice rotations for Fire Mage PvP

----------


## geroth22

Sheuron, can you please update your Resto druid profile to include talents? Cenarion ward doesn't work. Thanks.

----------


## blacknightlll

@ blinded so far so good atm 

85 test dummie 35k sustain 50k burst will test in lfr tomorrow

----------


## kickmydog

> Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.


Sheuron, will you be updating your tank assist, pet assist, and misdirection code at all?

----------


## Battler624

> EVERYONE THAT IS HAVING THE FREEEZING PROBLEM READ THIS!!!!
> 
> You must bind your profile to a key that is NOT being used by WoW already.. that solved it for me.


well try also must i bind it with alt too? like alt-F11?

----------


## travis2861

> Pics inc 
>  - Assa Glyphs
>  - Sub Glyphs
>  - Talents


If you take Shadow Focus in tier 1 their is no need to pool energy when you vanish fou the MuT.

----------


## averykey

> I just downloaded the zip for the UppIT site because the other three links give me a 404 Not Found error. Dunno why, but it happened in three different browsers (Chrome, Firefox, and IE).



Yeah, I'm not sure why it's doing that for some people, you should be able to update it from pqr still if those links don't work.

----------


## sippinhaterade

Good evening everyone, I got a chance to finally use PQR and I am quite impressed by it. I was looking through the thread looking for a blood dk profile and couldnt find a working one. I tried the one from Nova and could not seem to get it working. Has a working profile been written for blood dks for 5.0.4?

----------


## Pzy

there is immo no blood dk profile except that one from teamnova, but its not for 5.0.4 afaik.....

----------


## Pzy

and for @sheuron: thx for the prot update, testet it in lfr, havin no aggro problems with my 410ilvl deff warri, also ive seen no bugs or something.

----------


## knightnova1

> Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.


OH DEAR GOD!! TOP NOTCH WORK! I Did 97k dps on yorsaj in prot spec, i do so much dps as tank i dont ever want to be a dps again lol. I also solo'd nax with this, the auto heals are jizzzzzzzzzz! Thank you good sir!

----------


## Zeldrak

> Yeah, I'm not sure why it's doing that for some people, you should be able to update it from pqr still if those links don't work.


I still haven't found those links. I know the ones used to update via PQR usually have .txt at the end, but nothing I've found for your profiles have had that, so I'm not sure which links to use to update via PQR.

----------


## Camaris

> there is immo no blood dk profile except that one from teamnova, but its not for 5.0.4 afaik.....


The blood profile from Nova's SVN root works fine.. had no problem doing 25k dps tanking heroics in ilvl 378 gear.. the download page version just might be out of date.

----------


## wtfnix

Thanks guys for all of your hard work on the profiles, I haven't seen any lag spikes at all on my end running steady at 44-45ms home and world even on a 20 account multibox I have going. However I come back here everyday to read the posts, and it's sorta sad to read all of the "How come I'm lagging with PQR...." _(For the laggy ones: I just wish you guys would troubleshoot your own lag issues, and not bring it to this thead...)_

I wished everyone would get to thanking these profile writers more than whining about lag this lag that, be grateful for all the hard work they put in. As I do appreciate it fellas! Keep up the good work. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Taran32

> Thanks guys for all of your hard work on the profiles, I haven't seen any lag spikes at all on my end running steady at 44-45ms home and world even on a 20 account multibox I have going. However I come back here everyday to read the posts, and it's sorta sad to read all of the "How come I'm lagging with PQR...." _(For the laggy ones: I just wish you guys would troubleshoot your own lag issues, and not bring it to this thead...)_
> 
> I wished everyone would get to thanking these profile writers more than whining about lag this lag that, be grateful for all the hard work they put in. As I do appreciate it fellas! Keep up the good work.


I think we all agree that the profile writers are fantastic, and so is the program. Please bear in mind, however, that the lag issues people are experiencing are nevertheless only happening when certain profiles are active. Hence, we're trying to solve them. I'm personally very grateful for all the work these guys do, but it doesn't deter me from wanting to find out why certain profiles suddenly (as of this latest patch) affect framerates. 

In any case, I'm hoping either someone stumbles upon a solution, or the issue is ironed out at 90. Either way, this is immensely better than binding 50+ keybinds.

----------


## Zeldrak

> The blood profile from Nova's SVN root works fine.. had no problem doing 25k dps tanking heroics in ilvl 378 gear.. the download page version just might be out of date.


Is that SVN link posted in this thread? I don't recall seeing it, but then again, there's over 200 pages that I've looked through over the past few days. I may have seen it, and not realized it. Could you perhaps list it up here if it's not a private address?

----------


## Schattengest

> Here is an updated Shadow PvP profile WTFever and I have been working on. It still needs work, but we wanted everyone to be able to enjoy it in the mean time.
> 
> I don't remember who created it originally but credit goes to you for a baseline.
> 
> !!! This profile uses Void Tendrils !!!
> 
> Enjoy! v2: Shadow PvP.rar


Could u tell me what talent build u used for the others tiers?

----------


## wtfnix

> I think we all agree that the profile writers are fantastic, and so is the program. Please bear in mind, however, that the lag issues people are experiencing are nevertheless only happening when certain profiles are active. Hence, we're trying to solve them. I'm personally very grateful for all the work these guys do, but it doesn't deter me from wanting to find out why certain profiles suddenly (as of this latest patch) affect framerates. 
> 
> In any case, I'm hoping either someone stumbles upon a solution, or the issue is ironed out at 90. Either way, this is immensely better than binding 50+ keybinds.


It's not with just the profiles, it's the overall NEW content blizz released and some of the spells the writers have may have messed up a spell id or whatnot, also a lot of these users are not housekeeping their WoW installations. However I am a neat freak when it comes to my WoW installation, as said I run five ISboxer instances per box x four boxes and they have to be neat and tidy for what I do... So far I haven't run across one issue on the "BETA profiles" I have tested, there was one I had to fix with a spell id. 

Anyhow, I just hope they can troubleshoot their end, by posting relative information vs "Why all this lag crapola..." There's no debug info, and I bet that's gotta piss off some of these profile writers... I seen one about 50 or so pages back... So I would recommend to the LAGGY ONES is try and troubleshoot where it's lagging and why, etc... DEBUG mode.  :Smile:

----------


## tonyzerwak

I have been using Sheurons Resto druid profile, and for the most part it is awesome. The only problem i have run into is sometimes when it tries to cast swiftmend. It gives me the blue hand animation, like when you use a skill and then have to click something, and this causes the whole thing to pause. Is there a way to stop the game from asking for a target?

----------


## valiliv

> Rogue 5.0.4 rc3 included rotations Sub and Assa. (PVE)
> 
> [Blinded]_Rogue_5.0.4_rc3.rar
> 
> Test/rate and report bugs pls.
> 
> ( fixed Vanish for Assa )
> 
> btw : Yes, rc2 wasn't public


fantastic profiles, no obvious bugs on dummies and in lfr
some suggestions:

- add some kind of energy pool to assass vanish, as it is it just stands there for like 3 sec in stealth until ambush, which I'm pretty sure negates any dps advantage of vanishing in the first place

- the envenom_buff and envenom_snd need a sec or two added to "UnitBuffID( "player", 32645 ) ) - GetTime() < 1" AND "UnitBuffID( "player", 5171 ) ) - GetTime() < 1". certainly SND can't be "<1", but you want to clip envenom at 1 sec as well.

- add FoK/Tempest to subt

- later at lvl 90 some "combopoints == 5" stuff will have to change to "> 4" since we'll have anticipation and will need to envenom / evisc etc at like 6 and 8 CPs sometimes.

----------


## bauwoo

> Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.


Hi *sheuron*,

I read that you were not going to be updating any of the beta profiles until mop is released but I was wondering if it is possible to get a quick one to your Fury PVE profile. I've done 8/8 heroics and the rotation I think is almost there but it has some issues with targeting. For example, the rotation will not work on targets like Madness Mutated Corruption's and such targets like them. If this is a quick fix, would be greatly appreciated if you could implement it before mop. Love your work, looking forward to the full release. Thanks.

----------


## Camaris

> Is that SVN link posted in this thread? I don't recall seeing it, but then again, there's over 200 pages that I've looked through over the past few days. I may have seen it, and not realized it. Could you perhaps list it up here if it's not a private address?


Its on the download page Here Just follow the instruction about halfway down the page to setup a check out for the profiles. It may not be updated I could be wrong, but running that rotation seems to have no issues. That being said it does seem to not hit DS enough.. but I could just not know how to tank properly as a DK its not one of my mains.

Also, just finished a quick compile of all the latest profiles and put them into one place.. so you guys don't have to search through 15 new pages everyday.. I'll do my best to keep it up to date. Link

----------


## darkayo

> Elemental Shaman----Not yet... I keep looking myself, its a high priority, but I have not seen anyone making one or even commenting about it ;(
> 
> If you find a working one, please post it.


Still no elemental profile ?

----------


## travis2861

> fantastic profiles, no obvious bugs on dummies and in lfr
> some suggestions:
> 
> - add some kind of energy pool to assass vanish, as it is it just stands there for like 3 sec in stealth until ambush, which I'm pretty sure negates any dps advantage of vanishing in the first place
> 
> - the envenom_buff and envenom_snd need a sec or two added to "UnitBuffID( "player", 32645 ) ) - GetTime() < 1" AND "UnitBuffID( "player", 5171 ) ) - GetTime() < 1". certainly SND can't be "<1", but you want to clip envenom at 1 sec as well.
> 
> - add FoK/Tempest to subt
> 
> - later at lvl 90 some "combopoints == 5" stuff will have to change to "> 4" since we'll have anticipation and will need to envenom / evisc etc at like 6 and 8 CPs sometimes.



This will not happen if you choose the right tier one talent!
From what i'm getting you are trying to say the having the envenom debuff at 100% is optimal right? This is incorrect it is a DPS to do envenoms at less then 4cp, and doing this you should have zero trouble keeping snd up.
and me personally i belive versatility will be strong since we will waste no cp switching target (like deathwing for example) but that's just my opinion.

----------


## kclux

> I have been using Sheurons Resto druid profile, and for the most part it is awesome. The only problem i have run into is sometimes when it tries to cast swiftmend. It gives me the blue hand animation, like when you use a skill and then have to click something, and this causes the whole thing to pause. Is there a way to stop the game from asking for a target?


I am experiencing the same problem with 2-3 abilities also for example when on Ultraxion the Tank with the LB stacks phases out it causes the whole rotation to stop until you click something. Tried a few things to avoid this problem but could not get it fixed. Also with Sheuron's profile.

----------


## WTFever

> Could u tell me what talent build u used for the others tiers?


Void Tendrils
Body and Soul
Mindbender
Angelic Bulwark
Divine insight

----------


## vorn10

Call me how u want. Fixed problem with PQR_UnitDistance!!!
Run WoW as administrator -.-
I thought about it when i realized that function was working when i startup wows using keyclone.

Please ppl for who it wasnt working check if it is only this

RUN WOW AS ADMIN.

----------


## nilrem2004

I need help, I managed to make Soul Swap inhale part work, even when inhaling from a mouseover target, but I cannot make it exhale. I would need if anyone knows correct spellID of SoulSwap buff you receive when you inhale, then spellid of Soul Swap exhale portion if it is different than Soul Swap itself. Inhaling for me works with 86121.
please help if anyone know.

----------


## scatterer

soul swap exhale = 86213

soul swap = 119678

its easy to find out spellids via wowhead.com 

good job nil

would be awesome if you could add some single/aoe switch button

----------


## jcslim

Hey all 

Can someone tell me if there is a working Balance/Moonkin spec on here. I've been looking but haven't managed to find one yet.

Thanks

----------


## temp123

> Hey all 
> 
> Can someone tell me if there is a working Balance/Moonkin spec on here. I've been looking but haven't managed to find one yet.
> 
> Thanks


None out there, there are one profile close but not being looked in to yet.

----------


## knightnova1

Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.

For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.

For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)

For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.

Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms

Arms:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Si...iteWorking.zip

SMF:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Si...uryWorking.zip

----------


## knightnova1

Feedback appreciated!

----------


## frII

knightnova1 + rep for you and a BIG thanks!gonna test them on monday.

----------


## nilrem2004

> soul swap exhale = 86213
> 
> soul swap = 119678
> 
> its easy to find out spellids via wowhead.com 
> 
> good job nil
> 
> would be awesome if you could add some single/aoe switch button


86121 is soul swap, that is working for me, but I need ID of buff you get when you inhale and ID of exhale.

----------


## beck3210

---------------------------------------------------
Sheuron (Modified) Low Level Shockadin - Holy Paladin PvP -- Made for Level 10-19 so far --
---------------------------------------------------

Flash of Light - Stand still and will spam at below 75% HP on yourself only.
WoG - Spams below 85% life
Holy Shock - Spams when out of combat to boost Holy Power
Holy Shock: Part 2 - Heals yourself when below 50% life
Holy Shock: Part 3 - Damages enemy when in range
Everyone for themselves / Trinket - Gets out of quick CC such of Hammer of Justice/Fear/Kidney Shot
Crusader Strike - Spams when not on Cooldown
Judgment - Spams when not on Cooldown

Source: http://www.mediafire.com/?d6axu5kmr9wzdye

----

Enjoy!
-beck3210

----------


## Whatsmyname

Looking for a Disc PvE (leveling/raiding) profile.  :Smile:

----------


## temp123

> Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.
> 
> For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.
> 
> For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)
> 
> For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.
> 
> Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms
> ...


I'm using your previous one, this is sound great. Going to try when get back home

----------


## Trekku

> Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.
> 
> For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.
> 
> For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)
> 
> For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.
> 
> Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms
> ...


thnx the fury profile works great, only tested it on dummies though. I'll rep once i figured out how  :Big Grin: 
40k dps 405 ilvl as fury, on a lvl 85 dummy.


Also, what is the best DPS spec right now? Fury or Arms

----------


## Trekku

> Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.
> 
> For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.
> 
> For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)
> 
> For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.
> 
> Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms
> ...


thnx the fury profile works great, only tested it on dummies though. I'll rep once i figured out how  :Big Grin: 
40k dps 405 ilvl as fury, on a lvl 85 dummy.


Also, what is the best DPS spec right now? Fury or Arms

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba any progress on the holy paladin profile ?

----------


## knightnova1

> thnx the fury profile works great, only tested it on dummies though. I'll rep once i figured out how 
> 40k dps 405 ilvl as fury, on a lvl 85 dummy.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the best DPS spec right now? Fury or Arms


I'm only 404 ilvl and i avg 48k with it on a dummy, the best dps spec is Single Minded Fury (Duel wield one hand weapons), might want to check your reforges, also the values in my fury profile are for Single Minded Fury i dont know what kind of results you will get if you use it with 2handers.

----------


## davehammer4

Kinks Frost DK Profile:

Used profile in full Cata PVP gear 41K dps went to 7mm total damage to get a good read. Haven't used in PVE setting however in PVP setting it be owning. Well done!!

----------


## kickmydog

updated SV hunter profile.

KMDSV_MOP_v5.zip

This is a small tweak mostly to address readiness issues. It will now check for existing black arrow and murder of crows, and allow you to hit two targets with them if you black arrow/MOC + readiness to refresh.

----------


## temp123

> I'm only 404 ilvl and i avg 48k with it on a dummy, the best dps spec is Single Minded Fury (Duel wield one hand weapons), might want to check your reforges, also the values in my fury profile are for Single Minded Fury i dont know what kind of results you will get if you use it with 2handers.


I really love arms, is it big difference between spec in terms of dps?

----------


## nosferatu2k

Heya, is there any working Shadow priest profile?

----------


## Sheepmoon

Just heads up with some things I have planned.

Been thinking about it for some time now and I decided I will be releasing most profiles public. I had bad experience releasing profiles before so for the last year I pretty much kept them for myself but I decided I will try again. I will be making my own thread and maintaining that with updates probably in the profiles sub-forum like some other profile writers have done, just to keep a clear and simple way for people to find profiles because this thread is getting way to big and too easy for things to get lost in here.

I will be writing and supporting most classes and specs for PVE and PVP. Current profiles support patch 5.0.4 at level 85. Everything will be updated for MOP and level 90.

Current profiles I have are:
Paladin Holy
Paladin Ret
Druid Resto
Druid Balance
Priest Shadow
Mage Fire
Mage Frost
Hunter BM
Shaman Elemental
Many more coming soon.

This is just a heads up, I will organise a place to store files reliably and post a new thread for it in a few hours. People who are interested in this plz check back in a few hours.

----------


## SpyroPT

> Just heads up with some things I have planned.
> 
> Been thinking about it for some time now and I decided I will be releasing most profiles public. I had bad experience releasing profiles before so for the last year I pretty much kept them for myself but I decided I will try again. I will be making my own thread and maintaining that with updates probably in the profiles sub-forum like some other profile writers have done, just to keep a clear and simple way for people to find profiles because this thread is getting way to big and too easy for things to get lost in here.
> 
> I will be writing and supporting most classes and specs for PVE and PVP. Current profiles support patch 5.0.4 at level 85. Everything will be updated for MOP and level 90.
> 
> Current profiles I have are:
> Paladin Holy
> Paladin Ret
> ...


So what about releasing your holy paladin pve profile now? So I could test it ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## WTFever

> Heya, is there any working Shadow priest profile?


Pg 203 post # 3040

----------


## knightnova1

> I really love arms, is it big difference between spec in terms of dps?


It may depend on your gear, I have heroic specimen slicer for arms, and double heroic hand of morchok for smf , and my smf does like 5k+ more dps. Some people don't have 2 1handers, and some people dont have a decent 2hand, so i wrote both, but to answer your question yes. I do believe there is a big difference, SMF is better then Arms by atleast 4k.

----------


## WTFever

> soul swap exhale = 86213
> 
> soul swap = 119678
> 
> its easy to find out spellids via wowhead.com 
> 
> good job nil
> 
> would be awesome if you could add some single/aoe switch button


There is also an addon that will do it in game for you called Idtip.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> So what about releasing your holy paladin pve profile now? So I could test it ?


Yeah am just organising a good place to upload profiles. Check back they will be up really soon!

----------


## ace99ro

also waiting for a holy pala profile , will test it asap and give some feedback , waiting for u to up them  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> There is also an addon that will do it in game for you called Idtip.


Has that been updated to work with 5.0.4? I've seen it before but wasn't sure if it worked with the new patch yet. Would be extremely useful for me as well.

----------


## sheuron

Finaly was able to reproduce the spell lockout bug. Game stop casting spells, keys and mouse clicks does nothing.

Happend when spam a morphed spell using his original spell id. Example: Devastate is a morph spell of sunder armor, using sunder armor original spell id to CastSpellByID devastate eventually produce all spells lockout.

Only thing seem working to avoid this is use CastSpellByName on morph spells.

----------


## temp123

> It may depend on your gear, I have heroic specimen slicer for arms, and double heroic hand of morchok for smf , and my smf does like 5k+ more dps. Some people don't have 2 1handers, and some people dont have a decent 2hand, so i wrote both, but to answer your question yes. I do believe there is a big difference, SMF is better then Arms by atleast 4k.


Thanks again, I shall stick to arms.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok so I have solved issue about SoulSwap ID's and stuff, but there is of course another issue  :Big Grin: 
I have 3 target priority: 1.mouseover 2.focus 3.target. Soulswap inhale works fine but on exhale it works only if I got focus target or if I got mouseover target. If by any chance I don't have focus or mouseover and I want to take soulswap and continue rotation it hangs trying to cast it on 3.target but of course it cannot bcs you cannot cast it on same target you took it from.
Is there a way to check if SoulSwap is castable on that particular target.

----------


## Bagh1

> 86121 is soul swap, that is working for me, but I need ID of buff you get when you inhale and ID of exhale.



Soul swap:86121
Soul swap exhale: 86213
Buff soul swap: 86211

My small contribution

EDIT: Too late, I m too low sorry.

Thx for your working

----------


## lepdzor

> I'm only 404 ilvl and i avg 48k with it on a dummy, the best dps spec is Single Minded Fury (Duel wield one hand weapons), might want to check your reforges, also the values in my fury profile are for Single Minded Fury i dont know what kind of results you will get if you use it with 2handers.


First of all great work on the profiles! I am however finding I can't replicate your numbers on the combat dummies as a 407 geared fury warrior. I am reforged and specced correctly. I have tried it as both TG (H Gurth + H ESS) and SMF (H SD + H HoM) with little difference. I am curious as to what exactly you mean when you say the values are for SMF? My understanding is that there is little difference in the rotation between the two (if any) this tier. Will post further details if I can be more specific after some more testing. 

Just for clarities sake you do mean the single target L85 training dummy and not the AoE ones?

----------


## kuukuu

Hey Xelper, are you still updating offsets for beta? There was a new patch a couple days ago. I assume they'll be taking the beta down soon so if you're not I'll just wait till MoP is live to test my monk profile.

----------


## n00bch0p

> Could u tell me what talent build u used for the others tiers?


Void Tendrils
Body and Soul
Mindbender
Angelic Bulwark
Divine Insight

----------


## vorn10

Simple ELE Shaman rotation:
Left shift - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning.
Left Control - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning; Earthquake on mouse over.
Not included EM or AS talents.

ELEMENTAL SHAMAN

----------


## buskimaster

> Hey Xelper, are you still updating offsets for beta? There was a new patch a couple days ago. I assume they'll be taking the beta down soon so if you're not I'll just wait till MoP is live to test my monk profile.


I need it too please.

----------


## lepdzor

@knightnova1 Fury profile freezes badly for me on ultraxion when casting hour of twilight. Hangs for a good 3-4 seconds.

----------


## knightnova1

> First of all great work on the profiles! I am however finding I can't replicate your numbers on the combat dummies as a 407 geared fury warrior. I am reforged and specced correctly. I have tried it as both TG (H Gurth + H ESS) and SMF (H SD + H HoM) with little difference. I am curious as to what exactly you mean when you say the values are for SMF? My understanding is that there is little difference in the rotation between the two (if any) this tier. Will post further details if I can be more specific after some more testing. 
> 
> Just for clarities sake you do mean the single target L85 training dummy and not the AoE ones?


Ah yes it was the aoe dummy, i found the L85 single target one and at 7mil damage i had 42k dps, also TG has a different chart for values and priorities then SMF, i dont know the exact differences though.

----------


## knightnova1

> @knightnova1 Fury profile freezes badly for me on ultraxion when casting hour of twilight. Hangs for a good 3-4 seconds.


Can you try to reproduce this again please? I'm sorry I havent got to test much in raid because i always pull aggro and die in LFR, i know on ultraxion when i used interactdistance, 3 my profile would freeze up, i tried using a different method of checking but i'll look into it again. There is most likely going to be an update it seems sheuron has the code working for autofading light and also if you shield block it wont take the button.

----------


## vorn10

@Sheuron i got ur follow target abilitie, is it possible to do it more accurate? Cuz now when it follow it turns to much. And following my char like someone drunk  :Wink:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Ok so I have solved issue about SoulSwap ID's and stuff, but there is of course another issue 
> I have 3 target priority: 1.mouseover 2.focus 3.target. Soulswap inhale works fine but on exhale it works only if I got focus target or if I got mouseover target. If by any chance I don't have focus or mouseover and I want to take soulswap and continue rotation it hangs trying to cast it on 3.target but of course it cannot bcs you cannot cast it on same target you took it from.
> Is there a way to check if SoulSwap is castable on that particular target.


anyone? please? just a small info on how to check if the target on wich you wanna cast Soul Swap (exhale) is a valid target.

nevermind, I solved it. after small tweaks will go live with soul swaping also.

----------


## Daganjaman

Could anyone pls make PVP fire mage rotation for 5.0.4 ? If theres one out pls let me know .. Btw could be handy if you could make it with this talent spec 
Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft if its not a problem. Much appreciated.

----------


## lostwalker

Curse Blizzard and all their beta patches. =(

----------


## abndrew82

> Simple ELE Shaman rotation:
> Left shift - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning.
> Left Control - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning; Earthquake on mouse over.
> Not included EM or AS talents.
> 
> ELEMENTAL SHAMAN


Can we get this uploaded somewhere else. Cant seem to find free signup on their page, just links to premium.

----------


## xynthie

> Simple ELE Shaman rotation:
> Left shift - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning.
> Left Control - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning; Earthquake on mouse over.
> Not included EM or AS talents.
> 
> ELEMENTAL SHAMAN



Thanks you sir!

----------


## Kaylo

> Can we get this uploaded somewhere else. Cant seem to find free signup on their page, just links to premium.


No need to sign up, click the filename(eleSHAMANvorn.rar) at the top to download.

----------


## Gabbz

Fire mage profile is done for public testing. Its not finished cause im doing Boomkin atm but due to people wanting to test here it is.
Any questions and where to DL read my sig for the right answers.


Im doing 43 K DPS single target on dummies (100 Mil damage done) with no other buffs then my own.

----------


## mrleo

> I'm only 404 ilvl and i avg 48k with it on a dummy, the best dps spec is Single Minded Fury (Duel wield one hand weapons), might want to check your reforges, also the values in my fury profile are for Single Minded Fury i dont know what kind of results you will get if you use it with 2handers.


i like it too m8 but i seem to not get past 40k as well... my prob is that i have double gurth and my best 1h weap is a 378 ilvl lol... so probably i wont be able to test the SMF until i get 2 weaps from pandaria but i like ur job  :Wink:  using arms atm and it works very well...:P keep it up!

----------


## Daganjaman

> Fire mage profile is done for public testing. Its not finished cause im doing Boomkin atm but due to people wanting to test here it is.
> Any questions and where to DL read my sig for the right answers.
> 
> 
> Im doing 43 K DPS single target on dummies (100 Mil damage done) with no other buffs then my own.


Am not interested in full bis hc mage spec because first of all pve is useless in pvp ... and second of all you dont dps in pvp you setup bursts/cds for kill along with CC and interrupts .

----------


## Gabbz

> Am not interested in full bis hc mage spec because first of all pve is useless in pvp ... and second of all you dont dps in pvp you setup bursts/cds for kill along with CC and interrupts .


In the beginning of time there was the sun earth and Daganjman. And everything circled around Daganjaman cause he was the centerpoint of all attention.

**** off useless leecher....

----------


## Daganjaman

> In the beginning of time there was the sun earth and Daganjman. And everything circled around Daganjaman cause he was the centerpoint of all attention.
> 
> **** off useless leecher....


I just wont even drag myself down to your level to respond back with shit insult like yours ...Hf

----------


## neoblack

lol but i think u just did daganjaman but bye bye

----------


## expunge

> I just wont even drag myself down to your level to respond back with shit insult like yours ...Hf


Seriously, what did you expect? Nobody gives a crap what you want. You should reply to all of the people, even the ones who post Paladin scripts and tell them you're not interested in that script.

----------


## cukiemunster

> In the beginning of time there was the sun earth and Daganjman. And everything circled around Daganjaman cause he was the centerpoint of all attention.
> 
> **** off useless leecher....


Oh how I wish I could +rep you for this lol. Shame that rep is on CD for you =(

----------


## Weischbier

Pretty impressive debut Daganjaman.

----------


## kclux

> Finaly was able to reproduce the spell lockout bug. Game stop casting spells, keys and mouse clicks does nothing.
> 
> Happend when spam a morphed spell using his original spell id. Example: Devastate is a morph spell of sunder armor, using sunder armor original spell id to CastSpellByID devastate eventually produce all spells lockout.
> 
> Only thing seem working to avoid this is use CastSpellByName on morph spells.


Are you sure about that ? I tried to use Swiftmend as you said with:

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(18562),members[1].Unit)

and it still locks out sometimes.

----------


## Taran32

> Fire mage profile is done for public testing. Its not finished cause im doing Boomkin atm but due to people wanting to test here it is.
> Any questions and where to DL read my sig for the right answers.
> 
> 
> Im doing 43 K DPS single target on dummies (100 Mil damage done) with no other buffs then my own.


Loaded it up but all I got was a string of PQR LUA errors. Was there something I missed?

----------


## kabman

@Taran32

I seem to be having the same problem. I just dont think its quite finished yet. More time and rep and he should be able to geterdone  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

> @Taran32
> 
> I seem to be having the same problem. I just dont think its quite finished yet. More time and rep and he should be able to geterdone


Guess so. Oh well.

----------


## sheuron

> Are you sure about that ? I tried to use Swiftmend as you said with:
> 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(18562),members[1].Unit)
> 
> and it still locks out sometimes.


I was talking about a bug that block whole interface, not the issue with swiftmend, thats a regular spell.

----------


## mrleo

guys have we got a boomkin profile yet? cant seem to find any... there was one a couple of pages ago but it doesnt work

----------


## mrleo

> Fire mage profile is done for public testing. Its not finished cause im doing Boomkin atm but due to people wanting to test here it is.
> Any questions and where to DL read my sig for the right answers.
> 
> 
> Im doing 43 K DPS single target on dummies (100 Mil damage done) with no other buffs then my own.


hey m8 i tried to download your profiles but in game it just does nothing... im talking about the boomkin one  :Wink:  let me know

----------


## mrleo

when i load the rotation in game it seems to be empty. it just says return true thats it

----------


## mrleo

ahhh ive read correctly now... ur still working on it and the avilable one is the mage  :Smile: ... im sorry i didnt get it... nvm then... waiting for boomkin  :Wink:

----------


## Gabbz

Balance is included, single target rotation. Incarnation is supported. Please comment at the profile thread.

----------


## MikeWarren419

> ahhh ive read correctly now... ur still working on it and the avilable one is the mage ... im sorry i didnt get it... nvm then... waiting for boomkin


Im waiting to =)

----------


## philsta420

> Updated WARRIOR Protection profile
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> 
> This is the first raid quality profile. Works with any talent and includes all spells. See profile notes for detailed usage.


Idk that it's the profile or the program or possibly just myself i've yet to get a single one of these profiles to actually enable.. keep getting PQR_rxn5b.lua is missing

Any details help would be appriated

Problem solved never added your data folder :S

----------


## Gabbz

> Loaded it up but all I got was a string of PQR LUA errors. Was there something I missed?


Have you put Sheurons datafile in right spot ?
Most of the basics stuff comes from Sheuron that i change to fit my alts. So +rep sheuron also.

----------


## Kaylo

> Idk that it's the profile or the program or possibly just myself i've yet to get a single one of these profiles to actually enable.. keep getting PQR_rxn5b.lua is missing
> 
> Any details help would be appriated


There is a _Data_ folder inside the .rar with four .lua files that has to be copied to the _Data_ folder in your _PQRotation_ folder. Just copying profiles(xml) wont work.

----------


## MikeWarren419

> Have you put Sheurons datafile in right spot ?
> Most of the basics stuff comes from Sheuron that i change to fit my alts. So +rep sheuron also.


Have you finished the Balance profile by a chance Gabbz?? used ur guardian one and simply amazing if i had rep i would ++ you..

----------


## yellowbandit

idk if im not doing something right but im using sheurons prot warrior pqr and it seems to never acualy auto attack for me untill i cast battle shout and than the pqr works but as soon as i run out of battleshout it stops working untill i do it again?

----------


## Gabbz

> Have you finished the Balance profile by a chance Gabbz?? used ur guardian one and simply amazing if i had rep i would ++ you..


Yes its ready for testing so dl from link in my sig

----------


## MikeWarren419

> Yes its ready for testing so dl from link in my sig


Testing will let you know the results

----------


## MikeWarren419

> Testing will let you know the results


Looks as if it works great. Havent tried the AOE yet!

----------


## Zeldrak

> I developed a optomized ARMS WARRIOR profile with the data provided by simcraft, enjoy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/SimcraftArms.zip
> 
> It does not have AOE.
> 404 ilvl i pull 44k+ dps
> (maybe something is wrong, blood dks doing 60k+ and rets doing 90k?)
> runs stable and does highest dps out of other profiles i've tried here (shuroens smf & tg, and dotfry's arms)


I've gotten your most up to date version, but would you mind posting the proper build? Or, does it really matter? Just want to be sure. I've seen some people list a specific build to use their profiles. Well, a particular build with talents and glyphs, that is.

----------


## NervoDeath

plz help me find pqr for enh shaman ... procedure simply looking at cpowroks can not work if the target is unable to attack for example, or a mannequin on the ridge of cartilage Deathwing ostonavlivaetsya and claps eyes, if anyone has a full-function, throw a reference to the PM

----------


## kickmydog

My own BM profile. It is still a work in progress and still needs testing on Ultraxion and Madness

KMDBM_MOP_v1.zip

Contains my normal focus building on left shift and Rapid Fire on right shift.

----------


## larrybyrdy

Any idea if stance dancing on arms warrior is still viable? Theres a slight cooldown on changing stances now so Im not sure what sort of scripting challenges this would present. The last one was done by Boss ARMS and basically sat in zerker stance and swapped for overpower procs and then back resulting in 5% more dmg overall.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any idea if stance dancing on arms warrior is still viable? Theres a slight cooldown on changing stances now so Im not sure what sort of scripting challenges this would present. The last one was done by Boss ARMS and basically sat in zerker stance and swapped for overpower procs and then back resulting in 5% more dmg overall.


You don't stance dance as arms anymore, it provides no bonus. Only time you switch to zerker stance is during AoE, single target is all battle.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Any idea if stance dancing on arms warrior is still viable? Theres a slight cooldown on changing stances now so Im not sure what sort of scripting challenges this would present. The last one was done by Boss ARMS and basically sat in zerker stance and swapped for overpower procs and then back resulting in 5% more dmg overall.


You don't need to stance dance anymore.

----------


## nilrem2004

Update:

- profile name is changed
- multidotting added
- fixed rotation according to EJ's
- added haunt on excesive shards to multidot targets
- left shift to fire CD's on target below boss level (keep it pressed for 2 secs)

What I need now is feedback, not only on dummies, if you are giving feedback then please include this:
1. your gear ilevel (state if it's full pve or pvp)
2. buff you had (only SP + sacrifice, or more)
3. where and on how many targets you tested and levels of targets since CD's fire auto only on boss and if you used CD's and wich (short description)
4. teh deeps numbers  :Big Grin: 
5. did you find any bugs etc.

when I get enough feedback from you guys then I will release updated profile with soulswap and some other thingies  :Big Grin: 
link is in signature, profile name is changed so delete the old one.
of course if you like teh profile...I'm becomming a rep whore so +rep

----------


## cukiemunster

> Update:
> 
> - profile name is changed
> - multidotting added
> - fixed rotation according to EJ's
> - added haunt on excesive shards to multidot targets
> - left shift to fire CD's on target below boss level (keep it pressed for 2 secs)
> 
> What I need now is feedback, not only on dummies, if you are giving feedback then please include this:
> ...



EDIT: NVM, im a noob. I was in the wrong spec >.<

381 ilvl pulling about 31k on dummies. Pretty decent for my crap gear I'm thinking.

----------


## larrybyrdy

Thats lame, I guess I should read patch notes more often =D

----------


## sippinhaterade

Are there any working demo profiles available or that need testing?

----------


## sippinhaterade

> Update:
> 
> - profile name is changed
> - multidotting added
> - fixed rotation according to EJ's
> - added haunt on excesive shards to multidot targets
> - left shift to fire CD's on target below boss level (keep it pressed for 2 secs)
> 
> What I need now is feedback, not only on dummies, if you are giving feedback then please include this:
> ...


1. 396 ilvl
2. Full buffs
3. Tested on Zonzz so it was stand and nuke
4. 45k dps
5. None that I noticed, it ran very smoothly..

----------


## kclux

> I was talking about a bug that block whole interface, not the issue with swiftmend, thats a regular spell.


Well I thought since Swiftmend also sort of Morphes the Rejuvenation that you meant that bug  :Wink:  

Sorry got you wrong then, never had that other bug just all the time the one where the rotation stops working and the mouse pointer gets the white glow around it and I have to click something to make it work again. That bug is really annoying, wish I could figure out how to fix that.

----------


## g1teglover

> Well I thought since Swiftmend also sort of Morphes the Rejuvenation that you meant that bug  
> 
> Sorry got you wrong then, never had that other bug just all the time the one where the rotation stops working and the mouse pointer gets the white glow around it and I have to click something to make it work again. That bug is really annoying, wish I could figure out how to fix that.


I thought that this might be a bug using the druid profile as well, it's not. Without PQR running or with it running, the issue happened for me.

I've been able to consistantly duplicate the bug by applying a HoT on a target, then trying to swiftmend right after (less then 1.5 sec between). Every time, the hand will pop up, and I end up having to hit swiftmend again for it to finally take. Almost feels as if the spell queuing system has been slightly adjusted.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I uploaded my Unholy Death Knight update onto my SVN

Also added my super simple HPally. Removed CD's and stuff like that, just working on the rotation again. Trying to keep it from locking up and stuff like that  :Big Grin:

----------


## bishop_joshua

> Update:
> 
> - profile name is changed
> - multidotting added
> - fixed rotation according to EJ's
> - added haunt on excesive shards to multidot targets
> - left shift to fire CD's on target below boss level (keep it pressed for 2 secs)
> 
> What I need now is feedback, not only on dummies, if you are giving feedback then please include this:
> ...


394 iLvl pulling about 74k dps on deathwing in LFR

Working great so far, but the only issue that i am having is that it is re summoning my pet when i am going to the next platform so i loose my sacrifice buff for a few mins.
Other wise great work thanks.

----------


## popeofdope

> Update:
> 
> - profile name is changed
> - multidotting added
> - fixed rotation according to EJ's
> - added haunt on excesive shards to multidot targets
> - left shift to fire CD's on target below boss level (keep it pressed for 2 secs)
> 
> What I need now is feedback, not only on dummies, if you are giving feedback then please include this:
> ...


Consider separating using the doomguard from using the other cooldowns and make it a separate button. I think most people would start the fight with CoE, soulburn soulswap and dark soul but would save the doomguard for bloodlust or for under 20% when it does more damage.

Other than that, good work!

----------


## nilrem2004

> 394 iLvl pulling about 74k dps on deathwing in LFR
> 
> Working great so far, but the only issue that i am having is that it is re summoning my pet when i am going to the next platform so i loose my sacrifice buff for a few mins.
> Other wise great work thanks.


Erm....my profile doesn't have pet summon at all, so dunno whoose profile you were testing  :Big Grin:

----------


## kclux

> I thought that this might be a bug using the druid profile as well, it's not. Without PQR running or with it running, the issue happened for me.
> 
> I've been able to consistantly duplicate the bug by applying a HoT on a target, then trying to swiftmend right after (less then 1.5 sec between). Every time, the hand will pop up, and I end up having to hit swiftmend again for it to finally take. Almost feels as if the spell queuing system has been slightly adjusted.


I had the exact same issue already before 5.0.4 so it is nothing new. Just wondering, how to avoid it. I tried to implement all possible checks I can come up with from ghost alive los and so on but nothing helps it.

Have to try if I can reproduce it the way you say, if it is like that then a check on the remaining time of rejuvenation could fix it.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Consider separating using the doomguard from using the other cooldowns and make it a separate button. I think most people would start the fight with CoE, soulburn soulswap and dark soul but would save the doomguard for bloodlust or for under 20% when it does more damage.
> 
> Other than that, good work!


Ty for info, doomguard is now casted below 20% on boss. Profile updated.

----------


## bishop_joshua

> Erm....my profile doesn't have pet summon at all, so dunno whoose profile you were testing


You are right I don't know whats up, yours is the only one installed and i looked yours over and what you say is right, disregard my post then
Will repost when I try it then, sorry.

----------


## Unasrage

> Simple ELE Shaman rotation:
> Left shift - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning.
> Left Control - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning; Earthquake on mouse over.
> Not included EM or AS talents.
> 
> ELEMENTAL SHAMAN


Hi m8 nice working profile but u seem so have the same issue has my profile =(

On manual Fire Elemental Totem cast it just get replaced by Searing totem and you lose the FE cd.

mabe you can fix what i can't.. making a way of pqr seeing if u already have FE totem Up and doesnt cast any outher fire totem.

and mabe make like Alt push pause the rotacion so that ya can stop dps on spine or cast a manual spell

keep me posted on any update plz =)

----------


## llvancell

Any resto shammy profile out ? that i might missed ? 
Please link me to the profile ... 

Thanks guys

----------


## cahe

> Any resto shammy profile out ? that i might missed ? 
> Please link me to the profile ... 
> 
> Thanks guys


Hard to use search? 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2469741 (PQR - Rotation Bot) <-- vorn10
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 <--- sheuron

or

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html <-- all class pqr rotation in one place

----------


## Edsaxe

> Any resto shammy profile out ? that i might missed ? 
> Please link me to the profile ... 
> 
> Thanks guys


There's also this thread, 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## Clotic

Nvm find a profile :<

----------


## nilrem2004

Profile update:

Haunt management different, will now keep 3 shards to himself unless triggered by burn phase (TimeWarp,Bloodlust,Heroism,Dark Soul or if target < 20% HP) if in burn phase it will try to have 100% uptime during it, depending on available shards.
Haunt on mouseover only if you have 4 shards and there is haunt debuff already on your main target...cast time..bla..bla...fly...expire...bla....simulationcraft  :Big Grin: 
Doomguard is cast on BOSS target <20% !!

need more testing and feedback.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylat

hello,

I try PQR for the first time today....in fact, I try to install PQR for the first time today..and i've a issue...
I use windows 7 (x64)
I've install .net 4.5
I've use the PQR updater, and , after updating to the new version, when a lunch PQR, ......I show you how is the windows I get
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...aptureird.png/
Attachment 9913
I don't unserstand what i have dont wrong,
I somebody can help me, thanks....

**edit screenshot on a webhost **

----------


## SHJordan

> hello,
> 
> I try PQR for the first time today....in fact, I try to install PQR for the first time today..and i've a issue...
> I use windows 7 (x64)
> I've install .net 4.5
> I've use the PQR updater, and , after updating to the new version, when a lunch PQR, ......I show you how is the windows I get
> Attachment 9910
> I don't unserstand what i have dont wrong,
> I somebody can help me, thanks....


You should consider posting that screenshot on a webhost, like imgurl

----------


## Vogel81

I tried using Bubba's Blood Tank SVN and the 'work in progress' version and PQR throws a huge Error before anything happens. 


[string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 33:
attempt to call global 'GetPrimaryTalentTree' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: GetPrimaryTalentTree()
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:33: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:81: PQR_LoadLua()
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."]:13: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## Ronnyv1

How do i get a spell to cast at 5 combo points rather than whenever available? i assume this is the line

ok, i'd like to fit a 5 cp usage of rupture into this via if EnemyCP > 4 




> if PlayerCombat and EnemyCP > 4 then
> if not HaveDebuff("target", 1943, 2, "PLAYER") and (SnDTimer - GetTime()) > 6 then
> return true
> end
> end


would this work?

----------


## ZidaneT

Hi guys, i have a newbie question about writing my own profile for pqr.

using my paladin, i want to cast crusader strike (if in melee range) followed by avengers shield (if out of melee range).

the problem i am having is that if i put crusader strike above avengers shield, the bot "sticks" on crusader strike, and never skips over it onto avengers shield.

how do i write the code for crusader strike to say "if in melee range, cast this, else skip onto the next ability in the rotation"?

----------


## lostwalker

I know blizzard seems to add new patches daily in the beta. But, did I miss the new offsets for the Beta? I used the PQR update and hit the download offsets, but I don't think it accually loaded new offsets. Anys, just checking to see if I missed them or not.

----------


## vorn10

> Hi m8 nice working profile but u seem so have the same issue has my profile =(
> 
> On manual Fire Elemental Totem cast it just get replaced by Searing totem and you lose the FE cd.
> 
> mabe you can fix what i can't.. making a way of pqr seeing if u already have FE totem Up and doesnt cast any outher fire totem.
> 
> and mabe make like Alt push pause the rotacion so that ya can stop dps on spine or cast a manual spell
> 
> keep me posted on any update plz =)


Ty for feedback. I thought about stopping rotation with key to cast BL and other abilities. Totem will do too. Iam little ill so today later should be it up.

If Fire Elemental Totem is up, even in AoE mode, it shouldnt be replaced by magma totem if in range?

----------


## Dozza

> hello,
> 
> I try PQR for the first time today....in fact, I try to install PQR for the first time today..and i've a issue...
> I use windows 7 (x64)
> I've install .net 4.5
> I've use the PQR updater, and , after updating to the new version, when a lunch PQR, ......I show you how is the windows I get
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> Attachment 9913
> I don't unserstand what i have dont wrong,
> ...


same prob over here

----------


## Ginsplosion

@ Blinded - Been extensively testing the sub profile, top notch as always (87k Warlord LFR). The only suggestion I could possibly to make is that at the start of a fight it uses a Garrote to instantly get Singulary Veins up.

I've yet to test the assass one on my proper rogue, it pulled about 40k on a random 5 man boss and that's in shite gear so I'd bet that performs on my proper rogue. 

Is there any chance at all of perhaps a combat one, I'm using the Sheuron one at the moment which is decent but doesn't have cooldown control and seems to throw 4/5 CP's into SND frequently which is a little frustrating. 

@ Nilrem - Quality affliction profile, the only thing I'd suggest like someone else already has is have more 'ctrl', 'alt', 'shift' functions for different things such as cooldown usage etc.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I tried using Bubba's Blood Tank SVN and the 'work in progress' version and PQR throws a huge Error before anything happens. 
> 
> 
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 33:
> attempt to call global 'GetPrimaryTalentTree' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: GetPrimaryTalentTree()
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:33: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:81: PQR_LoadLua()
> ...


You must be using an older version :-/

go to Rotation Editor and update both the Data File and the Profile from Download Update

----------


## Trekku

Can a mod delete this message please, i've been dumb  :Frown:

----------


## itzaraya

> You don't stance dance as arms anymore, it provides no bonus. Only time you switch to zerker stance is during AoE, single target is all battle.


You dont AoE in zerker anymore either, they changed that as well.

Battle Stance - Generate Rage from melee attacks
Zerker Stance - Generate Rage from SOME melee attacks and SOME incoming damage.

So all in all, switching your stance is very situational now and useless 90% of the time.

----------


## mylat

> same prob over here


I get crazy...... i've try on vista, it's working, and, on when i try on my windows 7, i get this problem.... I need to use the windows 7 computer, i've no choice......

----------


## PureLife

> Ty for feedback. I thought about stopping rotation with key to cast BL and other abilities. Totem will do too. Iam little ill so today later should be it up.
> 
> If Fire Elemental Totem is up, even in AoE mode, it shouldnt be replaced by magma totem if in range?


Hey vorn, your shaman resto profile still locks up sometimes, I'm not sure what caused it, but usually when the whole grp is taking huge dmg, it locks up

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi guys, i have a newbie question about writing my own profile for pqr.
> 
> using my paladin, i want to cast crusader strike (if in melee range) followed by avengers shield (if out of melee range).
> 
> the problem i am having is that if i put crusader strike above avengers shield, the bot "sticks" on crusader strike, and never skips over it onto avengers shield.
> 
> how do i write the code for crusader strike to say "if in melee range, cast this, else skip onto the next ability in the rotation"?


Don't quote me on this but you could try something like.



```
if IsUsableSpell(CRUSADER STRIKE ID) then return true end
```

----------


## Dozza

> I get crazy...... i've try on vista, it's working, and, on when i try on my windows 7, i get this problem.... I need to use the windows 7 computer, i've no choice......


fixed it .. run it via compability mode win7 .. workin for me

----------


## Bgreen12

> Don't quote me on this but you could try something like.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsUsableSpell(CRUSADER STRIKE ID) then return true end
> ```


I'm not in front of my computer right now so the spelling might not be right and idk the spell ids but here's what I do to handle if in melee range or not


Make a new function called functions. Set the spellid to 0 you're just gonna define all you're variable In this function. Make one called inMelee and one called outOfMelee.

The inMelee will look like this

inMelee = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(**SPELLID OF CRUSADER STRIKE**),"target")

outOfMelee = (not inMelee or inMelee == 0)

Then you go to your crusader strike function, and put this

If inMelee == 1
Then return true end

Then go to avenger shield function or whatever spell you only wanna cast if ranged and 

If outOfMelee
Then return true end


The IsUsableSpell is more likely used to check if a proc happened and the spell is available for casting such as overpower for warrior. This does seem useless though because PQR does this automatically I think because on my warrior I just have the overpower function as follows... the meCombat is defined in my functions as if I am affecting combat or not.

If meCombat
Then return true end

Seems to always use overpower if available if not then skip without use of the IsUsableSpell function.

----------


## mylat

> fixed it .. run it via compability mode win7 .. workin for me


not for me, i've try with all the compability mode, i've the same issue......sad.....

----------


## kickmydog

I've updated my BM and SV profiles at little. 

Thanks for Firepong for fixing the [PETAUTOTARGET] ability.

BM: http://www.mediafire.com/?zczgqa6no3v43kd

- Changed rapid fire to only work when Focus Fire is not active, so as not to waste haste.
- Changed Readiness so that it only uses when DPS abilities are on cool down, and Rapid Fire is on cool down for 3 to 2 mins.
- Changed Focus Fire to not be used if Rapid Fire is active, so as not to waste haste.
- Changed Bestial Wrath so it will not use itself when Bestial Wrath is already active and readiness has been used.
- Placed Kill Shot into the rotation.
- Enabled automatic pet assist if you have no target currently and your pet does.


SV: http://www.mediafire.com/?5y7n656m66178ia


- Changed the order of Murder of Crows to improve up time for SV
- Placed Dire Beast into the rotation.
- Enabled automatic pet assist if you have no target currently and your pet does.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok noe a technical question for more experienced. If we look at rotation editor and for example we have 10 abilities, looking from top if bot executes 6th ability from top, does it then continue to seventh etc ability or it goes from the beginning on top?

----------


## kickmydog

> Ok noe a technical question for more experienced. If we look at rotation editor and for example we have 10 abilities, looking from top if bot executes 6th ability from top, does it then continue to seventh etc ability or it goes from the beginning on top?


Starts from the beginning again

----------


## nilrem2004

> Starts from the beginning again


ty for fast reply  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noelpqr

> Hi m8 nice working profile but u seem so have the same issue has my profile =(
> 
> On manual Fire Elemental Totem cast it just get replaced by Searing totem and you lose the FE cd.
> 
> mabe you can fix what i can't.. making a way of pqr seeing if u already have FE totem Up and doesnt cast any outher fire totem.
> 
> and mabe make like Alt push pause the rotacion so that ya can stop dps on spine or cast a manual spell
> 
> keep me posted on any update plz =)


after looking at the code i think you can fix that by change Searing Totem to


```

-- check distance, check toteminfo, check combat
local _,ST = GetTotemInfo(1)
local dist = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
 if ST == "Fire Elemental Totem" then
    return false
    end
    
if UnitExists("target") ~= nil and dist <= 20 and (dist > 8 or (not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not IsLeftControlKeyDown())) and ST ~= "Searing Totem" then
        DestroyTotem(1)
        return true
    end 


```

or


```

-- check distance, check toteminfo, check combat
local _,ST = GetTotemInfo(1)
 if UnitExists("target") ~= nil then
    local dist = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
    if dist <= 20 and (dist > 8 or (not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not IsLeftControlKeyDown())) and (ST ~= "Searing Totem" or ST ~= "Fire Elemental Totem") then
        DestroyTotem(1)
        return true
    end
end 


```

----------


## Fumi

> SV: KMDSV_MOP_v6.zip
> 
> 
> - Changed the order of Murder of Crows to improve up time for SV
> - Placed Dire Beast into the rotation.
> - Enabled automatic pet assist if you have no target currently and your pet does.


i've tested your SV, i only found one problem which was that it poped readiness befor i even used Rapid Fire, meaning it wasted Readiness :S but i like the update alot, was tired of spaming keybinds to pop Dire Beast  :Big Grin:  + rep

----------


## vorn10

How can i check if glyph is inscribed? Tried various functions but cant get it to work.



```
local _,_,_,Gid = GetGlyphSocketInfo(5,nil)
local glyphs = {}

if Gid == glyphs then
	return true
end
```

And how can i check all glyph slots?


```
GetGlyphSocketInfo(1..6,nil)
```

Thats my codes, will they work? Erm stupid question they dont work ;p

----------


## graficss

and in DC who can do a profile of Frost 2 DW pvp pve? (Sorry for the translator  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

Now I have stumbled upon a dilemma. Situation is as follows, to maximize Drain Soul execution below 20% I'm making it so it refreshes dots via Soulburn + Soul Swap. Now if we use glyph of Soul Swap for better multidotting we can refresh dots only every 30 seconds and UA for me atleast non buffed expires for 13 seconds. I can make it like this to remove Soul Swap glyph so then we can refresh dots between Drain Soul casts and do multidotting without Soul Swap. Posibility is to make for example Soul Swap used only on Left Shift or if mob is about to die to do it automatically.

any thoughts?

----------


## kickmydog

> i've tested your SV, i only found one problem which was that it poped readiness befor i even used Rapid Fire, meaning it wasted Readiness :S but i like the update alot, was tired of spaming keybinds to pop Dire Beast  + rep


Thanks for that catch. I had a ">" symbol the wrong way around.

I'm updating the link as I post.

----------


## vorn10

UPDATED Elemental Shaman
changes:
- left ALT pause
- not canceling Fire Elemental Totem
- added Thunderstorm (will be used only if glyphed)
Info:
Left Shift - light AoE (FS, magma totem(if in range <8y), ES(7 stacks),chain lightning
Left Control - heavy AoE (FS, magma totem, earthquake, ES(7stacks), thunderstorm(glyphed), chain lightinig

Please post what to add/change.
I cant check how much can push, dont have elemental gear.
Check if Thunderstorm working cuz glyph is expensive ;p (i was checking with inscribed "deluge" and was working for its IDs so should work if u got correct glyph).

----------


## Pzy

> Now I have stumbled upon a dilemma. Situation is as follows, to maximize Drain Soul execution below 20% I'm making it so it refreshes dots via Soulburn + Soul Swap. Now if we use glyph of Soul Swap for better multidotting we can refresh dots only every 30 seconds and UA for me atleast non buffed expires for 13 seconds. I can make it like this to remove Soul Swap glyph so then we can refresh dots between Drain Soul casts and do multidotting without Soul Swap. Posibility is to make for example Soul Swap used only on Left Shift or if mob is about to die to do it automatically.
> 
> any thoughts?


hei.....
i think its better when u do the soulswap on LS for example, cause when ure in a bossfight, the most time u have only one boss, and there u dont need to multidot via SS, also for example at warmaster blacky, ther u have more mobs, but u dont need to refresh the dots via ss, cause u have enough time to do it via Mouseover.
SS in execute is the MOST dmg boost u have as a warlock, UA is needed to refresh, but if u look, in 30secs, when SS is on cd, u can cast the first UA Agony and so on with SS, than u need to recast 1time without SS, and the next time SS is ready again, this should be no big dmg loss....
and if u know the boss, and u know that u dont need to multidot, than u easily can take ur SS glyph out for a other glyph, thx to MoP.......^^

greetz

----------


## crystal_tech

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

Here are 2 profiles of mine (not 100% but good enough to release)
they are Aff lock and BM hunter.

get them at: Nova[Crystal_Tech]_Profiles 

I love feedback!

----------


## SHJordan

> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> 
> Here are 2 profiles of mine (not 100% but good enough to release)
> they are Aff lock and BM hunter.
> 
> get them at: Nova[Crystal_Tech]_Profiles 
> 
> I love feedback!


Not working trying to download via pqr.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Not working trying to download via pqr.


Same, says invalid URL

----------


## OnionsTich

Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.

----------


## crystal_tech

click the link and then copy the url at the top of the page and use that in pqr

----------


## firepong

> after looking at the code i think you can fix that by change Searing Totem to
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- check distance, check toteminfo, check combatlocal _,ST = GetTotemInfo(1)local dist = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")if ST == "Fire Elemental Totem" then    return false    end    if UnitExists("target") ~= nil and dist <= 20 and (dist > 8 or (not IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not IsLeftControlKeyDown())) and ST ~= "Searing Totem" then        DestroyTotem(1)        return true    end 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hell yeah, screw [code] tags, im using friggin [PHP] tags now  :Cool:

----------


## xLegendx

> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> 
> Here are 2 profiles of mine (not 100% but good enough to release)
> they are Aff lock and BM hunter.
> 
> get them at: Nova[Crystal_Tech]_Profiles 
> 
> I love feedback!


Still doesn't work

----------


## cukiemunster

> click the link and then copy the url at the top of the page and use that in pqr


Copying https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Mi...D_Profiles.txt into PQR returns invalid URL.

http://imgur.com/UZWVJ is a pic of the error.

----------


## OnionsTich

Sergeant

Reputation
5
Join Date
Jul 2012
Posts
47	

Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.

----------


## RandomNoobs

> Sergeant
> 
> Reputation
> 5
> Join Date
> Jul 2012
> Posts
> 47	
> 
> Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.


hey qt.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry about that pqr seems to not like https links. I've fixed it.
You will need to click the link and follow the instructions to get the profiles.

Link: Nova[Crystaltech]_Profiles.txt

----------


## firepong

Just a note to people. Unless I openly post a function I code, I would please like the person to PM me if they can use the function. Not being a smart ass, just that I don't want people leeching my functions and not giving credit.

And on that note, 1.3.7 uploaded. 1 minor change, and that's it. Still haven't touched AE rotation.

----------


## Unasrage

> UPDATED Elemental Shaman
> changes:
> - left ALT pause
> - not canceling Fire Elemental Totem
> - added Thunderstorm (will be used only if glyphed)
> Info:
> Left Shift - light AoE (FS, magma totem(if in range <8y), ES(7 stacks),chain lightning
> Left Control - heavy AoE (FS, magma totem, earthquake, ES(7stacks), thunderstorm(glyphed), chain lightinig
> 
> ...


hey tks for quick replay m8 i was out for the day but just got home =)

will test it asap and give feedback  :Wink:  fingercrossed ^_^

----------


## snowhawk

> Copying https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Mi...D_Profiles.txt into PQR returns invalid URL.
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer is a pic of the error.


try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Mis...D_Profiles.txt

----------


## bu_ba_911

I Updated/Added the following since yesterday to SVN:

Data File (Important that you update)
Holy Paladin (Important Update)
Blood Unholy

Crystal_Techs Profiles:
Hunter BM
Warlock Aff

----------


## Unasrage

> hey tks for quick replay m8 i was out for the day but just got home =)
> 
> will test it asap and give feedback  fingercrossed ^_^



ok so FE totem and Alt key to stop rotation are working wonderfull =)

the the Thunderstorm is not working. -- since i dint kwoned whicth glyph u where refering to i used minor and major and the spell never triggerd

tried it in single target -- aoe and Heavy aoe and never triggerd.

Guetting a small lua error from time to time 



```
Message: [string "local FS,_,_,_,_,_,exptime = UnitDebuffID("..."]:13: attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'exptime' (a nil value)
Time: 09/02/12 23:46:55
Count: 2
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local FS,_,_,_,_,_,exptime = UnitDebuffID("..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

i belive it happens wend i try to stop the dps rotation on the Target dummy -- still gona test in a instance run


Dps wise i'm using a full ele gear shaman whid 390 -- pulling 27k dps stable and 33k burst on target dummy lvl 85 using bloodlust and FE totem and troll racial


hope all info was usefull =)

Edit----------------------------


After pulling a ramdom instance Lua Error keeps spamming every pull

Dps aoe 30k whid party buffs om bosses 33k burst .. nice .. but way way below any outher tipe of dps =( normaly partys dps arround 50 to 60k =(

----------


## kickmydog

update:

Thanks again to Firepong for fixing my mouseover code.

BM: KMDBM_MOP_v3.zip
SV: KMDSV_MOP_v7.zip

- Single Target rotations will serpent sting whatever you have on mouseover.

----------


## firepong

Aaaaaaaaaaand, 1.4.0 of my Feral DPS rotation is uploaded. Full AE support for multi-target.Thrash is used for the bleed Debuff then Swipe spam while the Debuff is active. If no debuff on target(s), then it will no thrash till the Debuff is back up. Also tries to keep Savage Roar up as well as uses the Combo Points on Rip. tried Ferocious Bite, but it wasn't that much DPS more than Rip, so I went with Rip because of the bleed  :Embarrassment: 

At the moment, my AE is still in a different profile, but I will have it changed sooner or later to 1 full profile.

Also Sheuron, you said you didn't care if we used your modkey function right? Was gonna use it for my AE switcher.

----------


## bubblensqueak

You need to use 32 bit WoW client, either open up the options menu on your launcher and select 32 bit, or start PQR first and launch wow using the button on the left  :Smile: 




> hello,
> 
> I try PQR for the first time today....in fact, I try to install PQR for the first time today..and i've a issue...
> I use windows 7 (x64)
> I've install .net 4.5
> I've use the PQR updater, and , after updating to the new version, when a lunch PQR, ......I show you how is the windows I get
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> Attachment 9913
> I don't unserstand what i have dont wrong,
> ...

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok got a chance to test profile on ultrax in LFR, full buffed, finished with 46k dps, item level 396, no legendary , food,flask.
Burst at start is hilarious up to 79k, had bad tanks so boss meleed me once  :Big Grin: 
Testing burn phases now, if all goes well new update tomorrow, and that will conclude Affli untill lvl 90 probably.

----------


## Wopak

Is it just me or is IsSpellInRange bugged on some spells ??

For example:
IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb", "target")

Doesnt return a value

----------


## bauwoo

So bu_ba your affl lock profile is coming along. I don't know if its normal but it sure burns a lot of shards which makes it difficult to soul swap. Sometimes there is rotation lockup and you have to move a little to get it going again. AOE button is a little laggy but works. You should make it Left Alt though for switching instead of Right Control. Like it a lot though, can't wait for it to be less buggy.

----------


## cukiemunster

> At the moment, my AE is still in a different profile, but I will have it changed sooner or later to 1 full profile.
> 
> Also Sheuron, you said you didn't care if we used your modkey function right? Was gonna use it for my AE switcher.


Pretty please Sheuron!!

----------


## yellowbandit

idk if im not doing something right but im using sheurons prot warrior pqr and it seems to never acualy auto attack for me untill i cast battle shout and than the pqr works but as soon as i run out of battleshout it stops working untill i do it again?

----------


## cukiemunster

Before updating my profiles, I had a code to only use my engineer trinkets if i was in melee range of whatever I am currently targeting, and apparently I lost it during the updates. Does anyone have any idea how I could do this again? I currently have this code, but it uses it willy nilly, regardless of where I am, and wastes the CD most of the time. Thanks in advance =]



```
local _,trinketcd,trinkethasuse = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)

if trinketcd == 0 and trinkethasuse == 1 and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
then UseInventoryItem(10) return true end
```

----------


## Krimp

Willing to "donate" a couple Andrew Jacksons on a pvp DK profile if anyone has any in the works.

----------


## yellowbandit

any good shockadin holy pally profiles out there yet?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> any good shockadin holy pally profiles out there yet?


i can't get the proper glyph to even start trying to have fun with that XD

----------


## yellowbandit

> i can't get the proper glyph to even start trying to have fun with that XD


haha yea i been playing around with it. im loving it so much haha using a profile atm i got from beck3210 but its nice to see them bringing shockadin back. hard telling how long there gona have them like this though

----------


## imdasandman

> idk if im not doing something right but im using sheurons prot warrior pqr and it seems to never acualy auto attack for me untill i cast battle shout and than the pqr works but as soon as i run out of battleshout it stops working untill i do it again?


Try taking battleshout out of the rotation

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blaythe

> Ok got a chance to test profile on ultrax in LFR, full buffed, finished with 46k dps, item level 396, no legendary , food,flask.
> Burst at start is hilarious up to 79k, had bad tanks so boss meleed me once 
> Testing burn phases now, if all goes well new update tomorrow, and that will conclude Affli untill lvl 90 probably.



I'm farrrr too excited about this. :P

----------


## Arria88

Just updated Sheepmoon's PvE Shadow Priest profile and added a few things. Enjoy  :Big Grin: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2477462 ([PQR] Shadow Priest PvE (with mouseover))

----------


## Edsaxe

> any good shockadin holy pally profiles out there yet?


From page 215 this is a 10-19 shocker, possible to modify it to your needs though
Profiles.rar

----------


## firepong

Watch it on Holy Pally's. talk is already going around on the forums that their DMG output is getting nerfed.

----------


## kuukuu

> Watch it on Holy Pally's. talk is already going around on the forums that their DMG output is getting nerfed.


Of course.... why would Blizz let us have Shockadins again. They're only loads of fun to play and all.... /grumble.

----------


## firepong

> Of course.... why would Blizz let us have Shockadins again. They're only loads of fun to play and all.... /grumble.


I'm glad. I hate getting hit with 50k fuggin holy shocks and them not dying because they have every fuggin thing else to keep them alive

----------


## OnionsTich

Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.

----------


## js1974

> UPDATED Elemental Shaman
> changes:
> - left ALT pause
> - not canceling Fire Elemental Totem
> - added Thunderstorm (will be used only if glyphed)
> Info:
> Left Shift - light AoE (FS, magma totem(if in range <8y), ES(7 stacks),chain lightning
> Left Control - heavy AoE (FS, magma totem, earthquake, ES(7stacks), thunderstorm(glyphed), chain lightinig
> 
> ...


Thunderstorm shouldn't be used in a rotation depends on the fight of course but can't think of anytime I would use it in a rotation always used it for something.

----------


## js1974

> Before updating my profiles, I had a code to only use my engineer trinkets if i was in melee range of whatever I am currently targeting, and apparently I lost it during the updates. Does anyone have any idea how I could do this again? I currently have this code, but it uses it willy nilly, regardless of where I am, and wastes the CD most of the time. Thanks in advance =]
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _,trinketcd,trinkethasuse = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)
> 
> if trinketcd == 0 and trinkethasuse == 1 and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
> then UseInventoryItem(10) return true end
> ```


I use


```
-- Check Trinket Cooldown info
local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)


-- Check Cooldown and Combat status
if Cooldown == 0 and
   Ready == 1 and
   UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and
   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
then


  UseInventoryItem(10) 
  return true


end
```

----------


## cukiemunster

> I use
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Check Trinket Cooldown info
> local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)
> 
> 
> -- Check Cooldown and Combat status
> ...


This has a melee distance check in it? I am still very much a novice when it comes to coding, but I don't see it. I will give this a whirl though =]

----------


## Kathern457

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## endersblade

Having an issue with the Nova Holy profile. It spams my chat window with:

<PQR ALERT> Custom Table is empty! Loading Paladin Tables ....

And doesn't stop. This is the only profile it does this with. I've updated the .lua file, as well as the profiles, I've restarted PQR as well as WoW AND Windows. All my other profiles work so far. Does it have to do with the fact I'm using this on a mid-70s pally?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Having an issue with the Nova Holy profile. It spams my chat window with:
> 
> <PQR ALERT> Custom Table is empty! Loading Paladin Tables ....
> 
> And doesn't stop. This is the only profile it does this with. I've updated the .lua file, as well as the profiles, I've restarted PQR as well as WoW AND Windows. All my other profiles work so far. Does it have to do with the fact I'm using this on a mid-70s pally?


Just redownload the profile and Data file again. He updated alot over the weekend. I was having the same problem, all fixed now.

----------


## endersblade

> Just redownload the profile and Data file again. He updated alot over the weekend. I was having the same problem, all fixed now.


As I said in the post, I've already done that. I used both the link here as well as downloading it through PQR.

----------


## OnionsTich

Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.

----------


## OnionsTich

omg valmas on?!?! when id your lock profiles gonna work?! they was amazzzing

----------


## paveley

> Hey vorn, your shaman resto profile still locks up sometimes, I'm not sure what caused it, but usually when the whole grp is taking huge dmg, it locks up


Try and delete healing stream totem from the rotation, that fixed it for me.

----------


## MEGADRON

Firepong you couldn't help me? any body?
It is necessary to alter FireKittehDRUID22 under PVP!
Namely: it is necessary that (Faerie Fire ID:770) used after (Rip ID:1079)
not yet debuff or Rip, dont use Faerie Fire.

And use (Healing Touch ID:5185) if hp is lower 40% if is buff (Predatory Swiftness ID:69369)
Thanks!

----------


## firepong

> Firepong you couldn't help me? any body?
> It is necessary to alter FireKittehDRUID22 under PVP!
> Namely: it is necessary that (Faerie Fire ID:770) used after (Rip ID:1079)
> not yet debuff or Rip, dont use Faerie Fire.
> 
> And use (Healing Touch ID:5185) if hp is lower 40% if is buff (Predatory Swiftness ID:69369)
> Thanks!


Sorry, but I don't see why you would want to do Faerie Fire after Rip. The spell adds a 50% movement slow on the target. No matter what, you would want to cast that first and foremost. Who would want to wait 5-10 seconds ( a full 5 Combo Points) to put Faerie Fire up. Remember, Feral DPS doesn't have a GCD except when your hard switching in and out of forms, then that incurs a 1 sec GCD, that's it. 

As for Healing Touch, I could probably do that. Shouldn't be to hard. But really, if your going into a random BG without bringing in your own healer, your just asking for trouble anyways.

EDIT* Just pushed the update, version 1.4.2. It has Healing Touch coded in at 50% Health or lower and only cast with Predatory Swiftness. I have it setup to where it will only use it in BG's (in case your running heroics/hard-mode's and don't want it to heal you) for added safety. Also, my maim code for some reason isn't working to well. I'll have to look in it a little bit. Hell, for all I know, my function for telling if in BG or not could be fugged up.

If the rotation produces error's, just remove Healing Touch from the rotation in Rotation Editor till tomorrow when I get more time to test this shit out myself. This was just a quick code with not testing at all. Tomorrow, I will also have coded in, while in BG's, to auto shift into cat form as well as add in some kind of smart code to tell when the druid is rooted/stuck/frozen to auto shape-shift out to renew speed.

----------


## endersblade

> Just redownload the profile and Data file again. He updated alot over the weekend. I was having the same problem, all fixed now.


It took three /reloads to get it to stop spamming lol. But it's fixed now. No idea what the problem was; between my posting here and fixing it, I did absolutely no downloading, restarting, or anything of that nature O_o

----------


## rovillien

Hi Guys anyone have offset for 4.0.6 13623 ?? 

thanks in advance

----------


## Ninjaderp

The only one who provides Offsets is Xelper, and he will do it in the thread when its done so just wait until that  :Smile:

----------


## [Blinded]

> Hi Guys anyone have offset for 4.0.6 13623 ?? 
> 
> thanks in advance


You can find them yourself :
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html

----------


## mdwilliams

Hi,
Please can we have a section just for PRQ Profiles, I find it mind numbing having to look thru over 200 pages for a profile. something divided in to Classes.
Has anyone come out with a good mage rotation and a good warlock rotation profile.
Thanks in advance.
@Matt

----------


## nudex

> Hi,
> Please can we have a section just for PRQ Profiles, I find it mind numbing having to look thru over 200 pages for a profile. something divided in to Classes.
> Has anyone come out with a good mage rotation and a good warlock rotation profile.
> Thanks in advance.
> @Matt


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

voila

----------


## mdwilliams

excellent!!!! thanks a lot!!

----------


## OnionsTich

Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Looking for a Resto shammy that uses PQR. Trying to recruit to our core 10 man! Inbox me with contact info. (Not in game info) Prefer Skype.


quit spamming for this this is the third post of you asking for someone. make a new thread.

----------


## ace99ro

@ Bu_ba - tested the new holy pala profile and data file , it works now , doesnt spam stuff in chat anymore , but it does not use Holy Radiance - it uses Light of Dawn but not HR

LE : if i type /dump PQR_UnitInfo("player") in chat , it gives me 6 values , so PQR is working as intended

----------


## kickmydog

new Marksman Hunter profile.

KMDMM_MOP_v1.zip

Left Shift to build focus, Right Shift for Rapid Fire. It is not extensively tested since I do not have a MM spec.

My other hunter profiles can be found in my signature.

----------


## ace99ro

can anyone convert Ticklets DISC Pve profiles to work with 5.0.4 ? i've been using it a lot before 5.0.4 and it worked great

----------


## garoboldy

Is there a reason why PQR won't work with certain bosses.

Rags for example using the BM profile, it wont attack at all.

----------


## lockslash

> Here is profile for Destro lock.
> Based on old Valma's code (more dps then newer, IMHO)
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to Rain of Fire.
> 
> Tap LEFT CTRL to enable/disable AOE. What rotation you may see on addon PQInterface
> 
> Havoc and Immolate on focus
> Immolate on mouseover
> ...


Very Good Work
Thanks

But ticks of immolate on mouseover does not work, and immolate is refreshed much more before of your CD

----------


## kickmydog

> Is there a reason why PQR won't work with certain bosses.
> 
> Rags for example using the BM profile, it wont attack at all.


Whose profile?

----------


## paveley

Ok after testing vorn10 Resto profile for a couple of days it sometimes hang the client, i thought i fixed it by removing healing stream totem from the rotation, but i was wrong. It's when ppl get realy low shit hits the fan. Dunno what it is trying to do but you can't click any spells manually. Hitting esc doesn't help either, not even reload ui. I have to exit Wow to get it back working again, haven't happen in a raid, only 5 mans when ppl take loads of dmg.

----------


## myh85

> @Bubba, been using your Blood DK profile but after a while it freezes up and does nothing and whats worse is I can't even play manually. Even if I reload UI it doesn't let me play. 
> Attachment 9936
> I tried disabling Auctionator after this but another addon just takes it place.


i have the same problem with ANY Blood DK profile. i think its a problem between PQR and the Blood spec. i hope it will be fixed soon :/

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Ok after testing vorn10 Resto profile for a couple of days it sometimes hang the client, i thought i fixed it by removing healing stream totem from the rotation, but i was wrong. It's when ppl get realy low shit hits the fan. Dunno what it is trying to do but you can't click any spells manually. Hitting esc doesn't help either, not even reload ui. I have to exit Wow to get it back working again, haven't happen in a raid, only 5 mans when ppl take loads of dmg.


I've noticed this happening alot lately. Has happened a few times on my Blood DK using Bubbas profile and now its happening on my shaman also.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've noticed this happening alot lately. Has happened a few times on my Blood DK using Bubbas profile and now its happening on my shaman also.


I am working on trying to find the freeze... it was fine during my tests on beta... are people only getting freezes on target dummy? Or in normal encounters as well 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

When anyone gets freezes and the game wont respond, exit out of PQR and reload. You shouldn't have to exit out of the game. It's a problem with the built-in CastSpellByID() (the part where yoou put the spellID in the little box on the left). Quitting PQR should fix this problem. Just quit it and open it back up.

----------


## imdasandman

> I am working on trying to find the freeze... it was fine during my tests on beta... are people only getting freezes on target dummy? Or in normal encounters as well 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Mine freezes on your .txt uploaded profiles the DK unholy one. It instantly freezes pqr up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm thinking and its just my thoughts and i have no proof on this about freezing pqr profiles:

bliz put a hard limit value on the amount of times an ability can be spammed in a period of time. Once the value is hit it locks out the client (could be if true some anti bot/marco code)
if this is the case profile writers need to add PQR_SpellAvailable(spellid) to the checks and/or increase the time pqr checks for the next spell.

or

API is bugged and causing leaks
that is being talked about here: Addon blocks Glyph Ui - WoWInterface 

just my thoughts

----------


## ace99ro

i think crystal is right , just tested he's BM profile on the dummies and every single try at about 7mil dmgdone the rotation stops and it only auto-attacks , if i switch to the next dummy the rotation starts again with no problem

----------


## firepong

All profile writers, just try removing return true and instead use CastSpellByName(). I'm using it in my rotations and have yet to have it lock up on me. Ive ran upwards of 100mil damage and never had a lockout.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm thinking and its just my thoughts and i have no proof on this about freezing pqr profiles:
> 
> bliz put a hard limit value on the amount of times an ability can be spammed in a period of time. Once the value is hit it locks out the client (could be if true some anti bot/marco code)
> if this is the case profile writers need to add PQR_SpellAvailable(spellid) to the checks and/or increase the time pqr checks for the next spell.
> 
> or
> 
> API is bugged and causing leaks
> that is being talked about here: Addon blocks Glyph Ui - WoWInterface 
> ...


just did some tests setting it to 1000ms still didn't fix the freeze. and using pqr debug it was still going thru the profile just not casting anything. until i moved a tad. I'll test firepongs method of using castspellbyname and see if that fixes it.

update: breaks my profile even more to use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid),nil) on every thing. A little movement fixes the freeze on my end.

----------


## Kinkeh

> just did some tests setting it to 1000ms still didn't fix the freeze. and using pqr debug it was still going thru the profile just not casting anything. until i moved a tad. I'll test firepongs method of using castspellbyname and see if that fixes it.
> 
> update: breaks my profile even more to use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid),nil) on every thing. A little movement fixes the freeze on my end.


It's weird, because if you don't move and even disable the rotation you can't cast spells or anything until, like you said move a little bit, maybe it's your data file? because I've tested all of sheurons range profiles for a good 20 mins and none of them locked up like that, only thing I get with his profiles is a big loss in frames which stops when the rotation is disabled.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> just did some tests setting it to 1000ms still didn't fix the freeze. and using pqr debug it was still going thru the profile just not casting anything. until i moved a tad. I'll test firepongs method of using castspellbyname and see if that fixes it.
> 
> update: breaks my profile even more to use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid),nil) on every thing. A little movement fixes the freeze on my end.


Yes moving around seemed to keep the profile going on my shaman earlier.

@Bubba Its on normal encounters. it will work fine for about 10 mins and then stops dead. Can't do anything. Next time I will close PQR and see if that fixes it. Up until now I have been closing wow to fix it.

----------


## crystal_tech

not that it matters too much what boss/pvp are you standing still for the entire fight? ultra? even so just tap the movement key a tad and your back in. but we do need to find the cause of it.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> It's weird, because if you don't move and even disable the rotation you can't cast spells or anything until, like you said move a little bit, maybe it's your data file? because I've tested all of sheurons range profiles for a good 20 mins and none of them locked up like that, only thing I get with his profiles is a big loss in frames which stops when the rotation is disabled.


It's strange your Frost profile seems to be fine Kinkeh. I thought it froze earlier but I think that was just a dry patch of no runes or runic power, least I hope.

----------


## Jettand

> Is it just me or is IsSpellInRange bugged on some spells ??
> 
> For example:
> IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb", "target")
> 
> Doesnt return a value


I'm currently using the sheuron PQR files and I'm getting the same thing. When I'm in DS I can't use PQR for special attacks on most of the DPS packs, where I can manually do the rotation myself with no range issues. Noticed this with Warrior(Fury), Hunter(BM), Mage(Arcane and Fire), and Druid(Feral). It's something to do with the range, just trying to help, if their's something else I can do let me know! Thanks sheuron for the awesome work, look forward to your updates!

_*Addons are turned off, and my PQR is up to date._

----------


## crystal_tech

Patch 5.0.4/API changes - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft just what i've found


IsPlayerSpell(spellID) is the new IsSpellKnown()

----------


## kickmydog

> All profile writers, just try removing return true and instead use CastSpellByName(). I'm using it in my rotations and have yet to have it lock up on me. Ive ran upwards of 100mil damage and never had a lockout.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Honestly i've sat with my profiles on target dummies doing 50M or so each profile and I've not noticed this freezing. Honestly I think it is probably something to do with more complex code that is running on certain people's rotations. Whenever I use Sheuron's codes for example, that has a lot of complex code my fps slows down. Who knows, maybe accessing datafiles does it, since I don't use one atm. The mind boggles.

----------


## firepong

> Patch 5.0.4/API changes - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft just what i've found
> 
> 
> IsPlayerSpell(spellID) is the new IsSpellKnown()


Nice find on that. +3 rep to you sir. I see some potential in a couple of those API calls that's listed there  :Cool:

----------


## taker

Code for detect a glyph and make your profile more dynamic :



```
for i=1, NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
    local _,_,_,glyphID = GetGlyphSocketInfo(i);

    if glyphID == id then
        glyphnameGlyph = 1;
        break;
    elseif glyphID ~= id then
        glyphnameGlyph = 0;
    end
end
```

dont forget to change 'id' by the id of your glyph.

I can't wait to test my mistweaver profile, offsets  :Cool:  ?

----------


## garoboldy

> Whose profile?


Sheuron BM Hunter. I got the other 2 BM created profiles to work but not Sheurons.

----------


## firepong

> Code for detect a glyph and make your profile more dynamic :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1, NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
>     local _,_,_,glyphID = GetGlyphSocketInfo(i);
> 
>     if glyphID == id then
> ...


Looks almost just like my function, but yours does it a little different I guess... Anyways, besides the ID, don't forget to change "NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS" to 6.

It is funny thought how when someone figures out a way to do something, more ways of doing the same thing but differently starts rolling out  :Cool:

----------


## Vogel81

Blinded I noticed something that isn't that big of a deal but may be worth a fix.. after Vanish, autoattack does not start up.. it only takes over after enough energy has been pooled for vanish. I'm assuming the profile usually pools before popping Vanish, but there are sometimes when I manually do it to time with certain procs.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Blinded I noticed something that isn't that big of a deal but may be worth a fix.. after Vanish, autoattack does not start up.. it only takes over after enough energy has been pooled for vanish. I'm assuming the profile usually pools before popping Vanish, but there are sometimes when I manually do it to time with certain procs.


Auto Attacks will break your stealth/vanish, so this is intended.
Vanish is strange since 5.0.4 :/ it takes around 3 secs till we can use ambush ( having the stealth bar ), so in this time you can't do shit or your stealth will break.

----------


## spearfish

Seems that the sticking issue people are reporting is not limited to just pqr its affecting cast sequence as well
Castsequence Getting Stuck after Patch

----------


## Vogel81

> Auto Attacks will break your stealth/vanish, so this is intended.
> Vanish is strange since 5.0.4 :/ it takes around 3 secs till we can use ambush ( having the stealth bar ), so in this time you can't do shit or your stealth will break.


Ah. Didn't know that. Otherwise profile works great! Thanks again.

----------


## Bgreen12

anyone know of any lists of spellID's for developers...and what i mean about this is

a list of spell id's for slows, offensive cooldowns, roots, defensive cooldowns for each class?

like if you want to develop a profile it would be very easy to just import the list and then do a loop as such, for example slows:



```
local slows = { *** LIST OF SNARES WOULD GO HERE  *** }
local bSlowed = false

for _,v in ipairs(slows) do

	if UnitDebuffID("target",v)
		then 
		bSlowed = true
		end
		
end
		
if bSlowed == false
then return true end
```


it would just make it a lot easier to have organized lists like these for profile writers... if ones dont exist i could try my hand at writing them. i already did one for snares. and it just got me thinking about what if there was one for like useful spell id's to interrupt, spell reflect... etc.. sorry if you people dont understand what im talking about at all. its late here  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> anyone know of any lists of spellID's for developers...and what i mean about this is
> 
> a list of spell id's for slows, offensive cooldowns, roots, defensive cooldowns for each class?
> 
> like if you want to develop a profile it would be very easy to just import the list and then do a loop as such, for example slows:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Actually just did this myself. Don't know if it's all of them, but if you want to use them, go for it. Just went through all of my 85's and started casting everything I knew of and from descriptions to get the Debuff ID's.



```

local slows = {    102355, --Faerie Swarm    339, --Roots    58180, --Infected Wounds    12323, --Piercing Howl    1715, --Hamstring    5116, --Concussive Shot    110300, --Judgement talent Debuff    118223,  --Curse of Exhaustion    120, --Cone of Cold    31589, --Mage Slow    8056, --Frost Shock    116947, --Earthbind totem    50435, --Chillbanes    45524, --Chains of Ice    3409 --Crippling Poison}local freezes = {    122, --Frost Nova    102051, --Frostjaw    116, --Frostbolt Slow    33395, --Water Elemental Freeze    64685, --Earth totem    63685 --Frost Shock Freeze} 


```

----------


## Sheepmoon

> anyone know of any lists of spellID's for developers...and what i mean about this is
> 
> a list of spell id's for slows, offensive cooldowns, roots, defensive cooldowns for each class?


My pvp shadow priest and pvp bm hunter profiles have every slow and root I could find including monk ones. They are in the fade/phantasm code for priest and masters call code for hunter. Might as well take the list from there if you want, I know people will just use it anyway.

I have a list for stuns and a list of things to dispel/spellsteal/tranq shot/purge or whatever but they aren't released in anything public yet.

----------


## imdasandman

My 2h frost/ Dw frost and Unholy profiles are updated. Link to svn is in my sig or you can go to this link and find the download link.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## NickGI

*2 crystal_tech* 

about yours Affliction profile....
strange freeze when w/o combat howewer normal in fight.
don't use fel flame on moveing :-/
stop casting after sometime and continue after several steps left-right

----------


## dklcfr

> My 2h frost/ Dw frost and Unholy profiles are updated. Link to svn is in my sig or you can go to this link and find the download link.
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Which tier 5 talent are you using for unholy?

----------


## Jettand

> I'm currently using the sheuron PQR files and I'm getting the same thing. When I'm in DS I can't use PQR for special attacks on most of the DPS packs, where I can manually do the rotation myself with no range issues. Noticed this with Warrior(Fury), Hunter(BM), Mage(Arcane and Fire), and Druid(Feral). It's something to do with the range, just trying to help, if their's something else I can do let me know! Thanks sheuron for the awesome work, look forward to your updates!
> 
> _*Addons are turned off, and my PQR is up to date._


Is this a problem with me or PQR? I'm using using World of Warcraft 32b, and I've updated the files many times.

----------


## handnavi

Hey,

i'd like to share my newest PQR script with you.
Its designed for *Feral Cat - LVL 85*.

Features:
Uses up to date Rake priority List (it will use Rake as a filler and NOT Shred / Mangle)Covered every action of current SimCraft profileEstimates time to die of our current target (debuffs will only be used if needed)Calculates time to energycap (no more energy capping in most cases)Shred to extend each Rip up to 3 timesChecks for CurrentRakeMultiplier and RakeMultiplier 

Todo:
Support for Glyph of ShredMangle to extend Rip duration if not behind

Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1rlcsy4bdd3co9y/DRUID.zip

----------


## jiascaor

If you have any questions, please leave a comment in this post, or send me a PM.

----------


## twinkee

> My 2h frost/ Dw frost and Unholy profiles are updated. Link to svn is in my sig or you can go to this link and find the download link.
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250160 (PQR - Rotation Bot)



Thx for the Dw cant seem to get away with the 2h did notice this done know it its changed id or not _PillarOfIce(>400k) shouldnt it be PillarOfFrost as didnt seem to cast it just did it manualy so no big probs. Again sorry if i got it wrong total noob here

----------


## average

@handnavi
This profile looks promising.
Can you post these files to 3rd party site? All attachments need Approval before users can download them.

----------


## handnavi

> @handnavi
> This profile looks promising.
> Can you post these files to 3rd party site? All attachments need Approval before users can download them.


Oh ,
i didnt know that...
here we go:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1rlcsy4bdd3co9y/DRUID.zip

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Seems that the sticking issue people are reporting is not limited to just pqr its affecting cast sequence as well
> Castsequence Getting Stuck after Patch


It's definitely connected. In that link, they are talking about Heart Strike freezing up in the cast sequence. One of the errors I received while using Bubba's Blood DK profile had a spellid, I checked and found it was Heart Strike and I checked Heart Strike code in pqr but couldnt find anything. I thought it just happened to freeze at Heart Strike and didn't give it any more thought but makes more sense now. I hope this gets fixed soon.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey,
> 
> i'd like to share my newest PQR script with you.
> Its designed for *Feral Cat - LVL 85*.
> 
> Features:
> Uses up to date Rake priority List (it will use Rake as a filler and NOT Shred / Mangle)Covered every action of current SimCraft profileEstimates time to die of our current target (debuffs will only be used if needed)Calculates time to energycap (no more energy capping in most cases)Shred to extend each Rip up to 3 timesChecks for CurrentRakeMultiplier and RakeMultiplier 
> 
> Todo:
> ...


Hey handnavi Amputations from Buddyforum here nice to see you! +rep coming your way after I spread some around more (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to handnavi again.)

----------


## rovillien

hihi ty for searching for me but i have no idea what to do with that info dump thingy i found a post where xelper was explaining how to find it but i came as far as charname and playerclass rest wouldt work or dont know how to do it so if any one allready has the offsets of *4.0.6 13623* it would realy be appreciated TY in advance.




> You can find them yourself :
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mp-thread.html

----------


## Bgreen12

> Actually just did this myself. Don't know if it's all of them, but if you want to use them, go for it. Just went through all of my 85's and started casting everything I knew of and from descriptions to get the Debuff ID's.


Hey thanks for the reply there.

So this is the best way to create lists like these? Is just to go thru and blow cooldowns and cast spells on your toons and look with an add-on to find what's the spell id's? Or well what I do is look them up in wowdb... I just would think that there has to be another way.

Thanks for the help though to everyone regarding my issue. Very helpful indeed.

----------


## cukiemunster

> [*]Uses up to date Rake priority List (it will use Rake as a filler and NOT Shred / Mangle)


As a long time Jungebook/iloveanimals user, WELCOME TO PQR. But I was not aware we were suppose to use Rake as a filler instead of Shred, since shred does 420% of dmg(i think, this is off the top of my head, could be more/less) +20% more dmg on bleeding targets. The initial dmg from rake is less, its the dot that adds up, is it not?

----------


## Bgreen12

> As a long time Jungebook/iloveanimals user, WELCOME TO PQR. But I was not aware we were suppose to use Rake as a filler instead of Shred, since shred does 420% of dmg(i think, this is off the top of my head, could be more/less) +20% more dmg on bleeding targets. The initial dmg from rake is less, its the dot that adds up, is it not?


No. Rake is now outdoing shred on the initial damage. shred is only in now to extend rips. Its most likely unintended by blizzard and will most likely be fixed before the expansion. If they do nerf rake though it will mess up the balancing at level 90 so idk how they're gonna fix it really

----------


## mrleo

> Actually just did this myself. Don't know if it's all of them, but if you want to use them, go for it. Just went through all of my 85's and started casting everything I knew of and from descriptions to get the Debuff ID's.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local slows = {
    102355, --Faerie Swarm
    339, --Roots
    58180, --Infected Wounds
    12323, --Piercing Howl
    1715, --Hamstring
    5116, --Concussive Shot
    110300, --Judgement talent Debuff
    118223,  --Curse of Exhaustion
    120, --Cone of Cold
    31589, --Mage Slow
    8056, --Frost Shock
    116947, --Earthbind totem
    50435, --Chillbanes
    45524, --Chains of Ice
    3409 --Crippling Poison
}
 local freezes = {
    122, --Frost Nova
    102051, --Frostjaw
    116, --Frostbolt Slow
    33395, --Water Elemental Freeze
    64685, --Earth totem
    63685 --Frost Shock Freeze
} 
> 
> 
> ```


hey m8 how did u get to know the spell ids? idtip (the addon that i used before) is not working now... are u using an addon or something else?

----------


## Bgreen12

> hey m8 how did u get to know the spell ids? idtip (the addon that i used before) is not working now... are u using an addon or something else?



Idtip still works if you just go to your addons screen like at the login of your character and check "load out of date addons" it will let idtip load

----------


## crystal_tech

> *2 crystal_tech* 
> 
> about yours Affliction profile....
> strange freeze when w/o combat howewer normal in fight.
> don't use fel flame on moveing :-/
> stop casting after sometime and continue after several steps left-right


yea most everyone is having issues with mine and other profiles. Give it some time still breaking in all the changes.

----------


## b00n4ever

i have one question! Can I use auto kick, to kick my focus target?

sry for my bad english :P

----------


## kickmydog

Has anyone got any working code for getting traps to go off where the mouse pointer is? My old legacy code no longer works since the patch.



```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13813)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true
end
```

----------


## megatruegoth

Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...

For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines



```

local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
 or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 


```


Thanx to KleskRiver for giving me the Idea of fixing profile, page 170 this thread.
He had a problem with frame rate, but this is fixing everything...

----------


## Bgreen12

> Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...
> 
> For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 
> ...


Seems like that would work. I do remember having significant framerate drops recently when using PQR_UnitDistance().

Could use IsSpellInRange instead if you want to check distance

----------


## megatruegoth

> Seems like that would work. I do remember having significant framerate drops recently when using PQR_UnitDistance().
> 
> Could use IsSpellInRange instead if you want to check distance


But there is but, The profile just don't work att all with these two lines.

----------


## megabbyte

this working with mop beta?

----------


## SHJordan

> this working with mop beta?


Yes it is... you just need to find a working profile.

----------


## Noelpqr

> But there is but, The profile just don't work att all with these two lines.


what is your pqr version?
UnitDistance was bugged for some ppl and Xelper fix it for them but another ppl had problem with the new version

----------


## Bgreen12

> But there is but, The profile just don't work att all with these two lines.


Ah, I see. I haven't used the specific profile, i just write my own. all I can say is I know for sure that function slows things down significantly

----------


## mrleo

guys can anybody post a good code for pausing rotation on an immune target? ex a pally with bubble u dont want to waste spells on it  :Wink:

----------


## vorn10

> what is your pqr version?
> UnitDistance was bugged for some ppl and Xelper fix it for them but another ppl had problem with the new version


Try run WoW and PQR as admin. For me it fixed problems with PQR_UnitDistance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> guys can anybody post a good code for pausing rotation on an immune target? ex a pally with bubble u dont want to waste spells on it


if UnitBuffID("target", BUBBLEidHERE) and UnitIsEnemy("player", "target") then return true end

in a new ability with Spell ID as 0

----------


## kickmydog

updated my hunter profiles once more.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v1.zip

This has all the hunter profiles in one link, BM/SV/MM.

- changed serpent sting mouseover so that it fires when LeftControl is down.
- A Murder of Crows now checks hit points if it is less than 3x your character's Max hit points it won't be used. No point wasting a 2m cooldown ability on mobs you can breath on and they die.

* Still trying to get a working trap throwing code going, Once I do I will update again.

----------


## mdwilliams

Hi, Can someone help, None of my fire mage profiles will work unless i engage with a spell attack ie fireball. .
regards

----------


## Arria88

> Hi, Can someone help, None of my fire mage profiles will work unless i engage with a spell attack ie fireball. .
> regards


It's because the profile checks to see if you are in combat first.

You can change this in the Rotation Editor by *unchecking Require Combat to Execute Rotation*

*Usually this is left checked so that you don't prematurely get agro when in a party/raid, or when you are low on HP.*

----------


## Unasrage

> Try run WoW and PQR as admin. For me it fixed problems with PQR_UnitDistance.



hey hey hey ^_^

dude still geting the the error tryed a few thing a few changes in your rotation but still not geting thunderstruck working and lua erros



```
Message: [string "local FS,_,_,_,_,_,exptime = UnitDebuffID("..."]:13: attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'exptime' (a nil value)
Time: 09/04/12 20:42:49
Count: 4
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local FS,_,_,_,_,_,exptime = UnitDebuffID("..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## rtop2

Any ARMS warrior profiles avabilable?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey hey hey ^_^
> 
> dude still geting the the error tryed a few thing a few changes in your rotation but still not geting thunderstruck working and lua erros
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "local FS,_,_,_,_,_,exptime = UnitDebuffID("..."]:13: attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'exptime' (a nil value)
> Time: 09/04/12 20:42:49
> ...


figure out what exptime is (it looks like it's supposed to be expiration timer) and than figure out why it is checking when either the buff isn't up, or why it isn't reading the actual expiration timer

----------


## megatruegoth

> what is your pqr version?
> UnitDistance was bugged for some ppl and Xelper fix it for them but another ppl had problem with the new version


I'm using the newest version.

----------


## Jerone

Hi guys i was wondering if you guys could help me with PQR, I used it prior to wow patch 5.0.4 and loved it but now that the patch came out i updated everything i could and im using PQR version 2.1.9 and i've tried using it but none of the profiles that i ahve for my toons seem to work when i try to enable pqr it doesn't tell me that it's enabled it just stops respondind is there something im missing? also im using team nova's profiles that i update using SVN

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hi guys i was wondering if you guys could help me with PQR, I used it prior to wow patch 5.0.4 and loved it but now that the patch came out i updated everything i could and im using PQR version 2.1.9 and i've tried using it but none of the profiles that i ahve for my toons seem to work when i try to enable pqr it doesn't tell me that it's enabled it just stops respondind is there something im missing? also im using team nova's profiles that i update using SVN


Because none of the old profiles will work for 5.0.4. Read through the last hundred or so pages for a new profile for whatever class you use, or search for it.

----------


## Wonderworm

Anyone try this from firepong for the PQR_UnitDistance issues ..

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2459183 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

When I get a chance I will see if it still lowers FPS when this function is used.

----------


## Camaris

> Hi guys i was wondering if you guys could help me with PQR, I used it prior to wow patch 5.0.4 and loved it but now that the patch came out i updated everything i could and im using PQR version 2.1.9 and i've tried using it but none of the profiles that i ahve for my toons seem to work when i try to enable pqr it doesn't tell me that it's enabled it just stops respondind is there something im missing? also im using team nova's profiles that i update using SVN





> Because none of the old profiles will work for 5.0.4. Read through the last hundred or so pages for a new profile for whatever class you use, or search for it.


List of Profiles ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

On second thought, If he updated from svn he should have updated profiles. Make sure you running wow in 32bit; you can do this using the launcher > preferences for wow.
Run PQR as admin, and check to make sure your svn checkout is correct if you still have problems post back.

----------


## cukiemunster

Depends, not everyone uses SVN for their profiles.

----------


## darbyleone

Bot detected and banned my account immediately. Looks like it's broken this patch.

----------


## leetspeaker

I want my healing rain to be buffed by unleash elements all the time, so i make this



> local huinya = UnitBuffID("player", 73685)
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() 
> and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
> and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
> and IsSpellKnown(73680)
> and IsSpellKnown(73920) 
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(73920)) < 2 
> then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(73680)))
> ...


But it bugs as hell
Maybe you can do something better ( i/m pretty sure you can ) with healing rain+unleash elements

----------


## kickmydog

> Bot detected and banned my account immediately. Looks like it's broken this patch.


funny i'm using it right now and not having that issue.

----------


## [Blinded]

> funny i'm using it right now and not having that issue.


Same here .

----------


## Taran32

> Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...
> 
> For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 
> ...


Thank you SO much! This solved all of my FPS issues too, and I ran a quick test afterwards to verify and not only does the profile still run smoothly, my FPS doesn't drop by 30+ anymore. Thank you SO much. +Repped.

For *anyone* else still having FPS issues with specific profiles (it was Sheuron's for me), try this fix. Solved everything instantly.

----------


## buntcake72

> funny i'm using it right now and not having that issue.


Just a troll that wants to feed the beast. The only thing I'm seeing is it stops, especially Bubba's Blood DK profile...I mean no matter what it literally just stops working. As do your's Kick and others. I'm going to hold off until you guys figure out why it's doing what it's doing as I see lots of people posting it. Got to love all this right? LOL.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Bot detected and banned my account immediately. Looks like it's broken this patch.


joined on the 4 which is today. need more proof than just saying its banned.

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Sheuron, your frost mage profile is working very good at the moment. However, I have a suggestion. When it casts Presence of Mind, it is much better to cast Frostfire bolt after it, as it does much more damage than Frostbolt. 

Thank you.

----------


## Zeldrak

> funny i'm using it right now and not having that issue.


Hey, I don't know how much help this will be to you, but I believe you could take a look at Sheuron's BM profile. I believe I'm using that one, and yours, and I know when I hold LeftShift down it switches to AoE and also fires a trap where my mouse is pointing. The only thing I hate about that is, that sometimes I don't have my mouse pointing in the middle of a group of mobs, so I fire a trap off in some random directions like a derp, and people are like, "WHY U NO FEYER TRUPZ AT DUR MOOBZ NOOB!!!1!1!!111eleven"

----------


## knightnova1

> Has anyone got any working code for getting traps to go off where the mouse pointer is? My old legacy code no longer works since the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
> and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
> then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13813)))
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> ...


SHOCKING!!!! I stole the code from an old profile of yours and it worked for me no problem, I was wondering why it wasnt in there =D! Here it is:
Ability Name: Explosive trap
Actions:
Cancel Channel: False
Recast Delay: 0
Skip unknown: True
Spell ID: 0
Target: Target


```

function F_traplaunch()
    if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 77769) == nil then CastSpellByID(77769, "player")
    end
end
 F_traplaunch()
 if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13813)))
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true
end 


```

I'm using it with your KMDSV_MOP and I also added in....

Ability Name: Explo LnL
Actions: 
Cancel Channel: False
Recast Delay: 1100
Skip Unknown: True
Spell ID: 53301
Target: Target


```

if UnitBuffID("player",56453)
then return true end 


```

I stuck both of them into the AOE profile in KMDSV_MOP and the Current Abilities List looks like this now:
PET AUTOTARGET
Explosive trap
Rapid Fire(pushdown)
FocusBuilder
Cobra+Fox
Aspect of the Hawk
Explo LnL
Multi-Shot
Kill Shot 
Aspect of the Fox
Cobra Shot

----------


## knightnova1

> Any ARMS warrior profiles avabilable?


Try mine out you can grab it here along with all the other most up to date profiles (For all those who keep asking where to find profiles): http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012) (Keep up the good work Camaris)
I'm currently working on an update for my profile but i dont know how soon i will have it out, for now the one there should work.

----------


## firepong

> No. Rake is now outdoing shred on the initial damage. shred is only in now to extend rips. Its most likely unintended by blizzard and will most likely be fixed before the expansion. If they do nerf rake though it will mess up the balancing at level 90 so idk how they're gonna fix it really


In a way, I see how this is, but I still don't see why you would want to use Rake instead of Shred. From my tests, with a custom made profile, I pulled less DPS than I do right now using Shred. The way my mainstream profile is worked is it WILL NOT USE ANY SPELLS unless Rake is up on the target. Before 5.0 hit, I was already doing this because with mastery the way it is, and Rake being a bleed, who wouldn't want it up.

Whenever Mists is released and I get my druid to 90 on live server's after the 25th, I'll revisit this topic. but for right now, I still notice a DPS increase using Shred over Rake. Who knows, it might just be a level 90 thing and 85 still needs shred.

P.S. If you look at my Debuff Up-times in Skada, you will see, on most bosses that you can stand still on, rake is at or above 90%. I've kept 99.7% Up-time on H Ultraxion last week, and it's usually always like this for me.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey, I don't know how much help this will be to you, but I believe you could take a look at Sheuron's BM profile. I believe I'm using that one, and yours, and I know when I hold LeftShift down it switches to AoE and also fires a trap where my mouse is pointing. The only thing I hate about that is, that sometimes I don't have my mouse pointing in the middle of a group of mobs, so I fire a trap off in some random directions like a derp, and people are like, "WHY U NO FEYER TRUPZ AT DUR MOOBZ NOOB!!!1!1!!111eleven"


Sheuron's profile will switch to AOE mode when you hold down shift, you would have to switch to my own profile in my signature.

----------


## kickmydog

> SHOCKING!!!! I stole the code from an old profile of yours and it worked for me no problem, I was wondering why it wasnt in there =D! Here it is:
> Ability Name: Explosive trap
> Actions:
> Cancel Channel: False
> Recast Delay: 0
> Skip unknown: True
> Spell ID: 0
> Target: Target
> 
> ...


That is bizzare, to say the least I've tried copying and pasting it, and it does not work at all for me. Any chance you could PM a zip of your modifications so I can see what is going on.

----------


## myh85

Here a function for Deathknights that have skilled "Death Pact" and "Purgatory" from my profile that i wanna share with u guys. its damn awesome  :Cool: 
if u get the proc from "Purgatory" it will instantly pop up your pet (if not active) and use death pact to heal u up. if u are blood dk it will use vampiric blood too.



```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(48743) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114556) then
    if UnitDebuffID("player", 116888) then
        if GetSpellCooldown(48743) == 0 then
            if not UnitExists("pet") then
                CastSpellByID(46584)
                if PQR_SpellAvailable(55233) then 
                    CastSpellByID(55233)
                end
                CastSpellByID(48743)
            else
                if PQR_SpellAvailable(55233) then 
                    CastSpellByID(55233)
                end
                CastSpellByID(48743)
            end
        end    
    else
        return false
    end
end 


```

target = custom
spellid = 0

maybe not the "finest" code, but it works for me.

----------


## Zeldrak

> Sheuron's profile will switch to AOE mode when you hold down shift, you would have to switch to my own profile in my signature.


Yeah, I was saying you could take a look at Sheuron's profile code because I know it has the trap function you're looking for at the mouseover area/target. I use both yours and Sheuron's profiles. Sometimes yours does better dps, and sometimes the other does better. I have them both set up to be used on PQR. Was just trying to help out. Sorry I didn't give anything helpful.  :Smile:

----------


## mrleo

> if UnitBuffID("target", BUBBLEidHERE) and UnitIsEnemy("player", "target") then return true end
> 
> in a new ability with Spell ID as 0


where should i put it in the rotation? just after shattering throw? (so that if i have that available it will cast that and not stop) thanks for the answer btw


tried to put this code into the rotation-- if UnitBuffID("target", 642, 118038 ) and UnitIsEnemy("player", "target") then return true end--

(one of them 2 is die by the sword) but it keeps attacking my target even when it pops it out

ok nvm i tried using a single number (just the one for die by the sword) and it works... so i guess i will create a different code for every immune  :Wink:  thanks a lot m8  :Wink:  waiting for ur disarm/spell reflect codes hehe they were amazing last expansion

----------


## knightnova1

> That is bizzare, to say the least I've tried copying and pasting it, and it does not work at all for me. Any chance you could PM a zip of your modifications so I can see what is going on.


I lied, I may have edited the data file as well, I don't remember though because it was late at night, but here is the profile and data file, if u look at it i am sure u can tell if there is any differences. I just tested it and works good, its not your latest one but just for testing purposes i know this one works. Also please be careful not to overwrite whatever you are working on. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Aoe.zip

Edit: I just noticed the download I got from you didnt contain a data file but in the KMDSV_MOP it actually loads it, and i just so happened to have that data file in my folder, soooooo, maybe its an old one? Its in the zip, seems to work. I hope that helps.

----------


## Theex

Besides the Priest PvP profiles are their any other PvP profiles?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Released a simple Fury Warrior Rotation. It has no CD management, but it does have the ability to click and hold over your CD abilities.... Feedback?

----------


## xio8up

any blood dks for raid tanking that are good ?

----------


## Camaris

> Besides the Priest PvP profiles are their any other PvP profiles?


Link and filler ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> any blood dks for raid tanking that are good ?


none exist...... unfortunately that is one of those impossible classes to code :-/

----------


## temp123

> Bot detected and banned my account immediately. Looks like it's broken this patch.


Post count 1!!! Trololol

----------


## blacknightlll

What Buba said its impossible? It must be so

----------


## rovillien

So like no one has offsets of *4.0.6 13623*?? O.O damn 

PS: i tried finding it my self came as far as playername and playerclass rest i just dont understand how to find em.(using cheat engine).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> any blood dks for raid tanking that are good ?


lol ok enough screwing with u..... check my Signature or Team Nova PQR thread in the Profile Forum section  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

updated my ret rotation


Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT


or update from pqr

If anyone has any ideas for my ret or prot rotation let me know, going to start work on warrior profiles.

----------


## kickmydog

> I lied, I may have edited the data file as well, I don't remember though because it was late at night, but here is the profile and data file, if u look at it i am sure u can tell if there is any differences. I just tested it and works good, its not your latest one but just for testing purposes i know this one works. Also please be careful not to overwrite whatever you are working on. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Aoe.zip
> 
> Edit: I just noticed the download I got from you didnt contain a data file but in the KMDSV_MOP it actually loads it, and i just so happened to have that data file in my folder, soooooo, maybe its an old one? Its in the zip, seems to work. I hope that helps.


Wow, ok that is very odd. Yeah it works, I'll see what can strip out to clean it up and keep it working.

----------


## knightnova1

> Wow, ok that is very odd. Yeah it works, I'll see what can strip out to clean it up and keep it working.


Thank you for your hard work kind sir.

----------


## starl1te

> In a way, I see how this is, but I still don't see why you would want to use Rake instead of Shred. From my tests, with a custom made profile, I pulled less DPS than I do right now using Shred. The way my mainstream profile is worked is it WILL NOT USE ANY SPELLS unless Rake is up on the target. Before 5.0 hit, I was already doing this because with mastery the way it is, and Rake being a bleed, who wouldn't want it up.
> 
> Whenever Mists is released and I get my druid to 90 on live server's after the 25th, I'll revisit this topic. but for right now, I still notice a DPS increase using Shred over Rake. Who knows, it might just be a level 90 thing and 85 still needs shred.
> 
> P.S. If you look at my Debuff Up-times in Skada, you will see, on most bosses that you can stand still on, rake is at or above 90%. I've kept 99.7% Up-time on H Ultraxion last week, and it's usually always like this for me.


It's actually true: with high mastery rake is outdpsing shred *on the initial hit*. so you spam rake. the thing is obviously, who really cares for the last 3 weeks because this REALLY looks like something Blizz will get rid of before lvl90 raids.

Unintended Consequences and Rake (new Ovale scripts) » The Fluid Druid

The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 5.04 Feral/Guardian Ovale Script

Beta Class Balance Analysis Pt. II - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Blayzin123

On a heroic Madness fight every time the rotation used pillar of frost the rotation would completely stop. Not sure if anyone else is having this issue with Sandman's 2H frost DK rotation.

----------


## imdasandman

> On a heroic Madness fight every time the rotation used pillar of frost the rotation would completely stop. Not sure if anyone else is having this issue with Sandman's 2H frost DK rotation.


Thanks for the heads up I will look into this

----------


## Blayzin123

Much love <3

----------


## Owneth

So this whole entire thread is 200+ pages. What the best DK Tank one?? I could use a warlock and mage one also...

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Nova [Destruction] for Warlocks  :Smile:  should be worth a look for anyone interested  :Big Grin: 

Chaos Bolt spams whenever Dark Soul is procced XD

-- Edit
Also added easy to configure Pause buttons to most of my rotation, just change the number in Nova_Pause(*) to whatever you want

1 = Left Shift
2 = Left Control
3 = Left Alt
4 = Right Shift
5 = Right Control
6 = Right Alt

----------


## cukiemunster

> So this whole entire thread is 200+ pages. What the best DK Tank one?? I could use a warlock and mage one also...


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## firepong

> It's actually true: with high mastery rake is outdpsing shred *on the initial hit*. so you spam rake. the thing is obviously, who really cares for the last 3 weeks because this REALLY looks like something Blizz will get rid of before lvl90 raids.
> 
> Unintended Consequences and Rake (new Ovale scripts) » The Fluid Druid
> 
> The Fluid Druid - View topic - Leafkiller's 5.04 Feral/Guardian Ovale Script
> 
> Beta Class Balance Analysis Pt. II - Forums - World of Warcraft


I can see that. But the initial hit before the Bleed, the main hit, isn't being buffed by Mastery. And if it is, then that's a bug. The initial hit of Rake is just a physical hit, it's not part of the bleed itself. I'll test it out tomorrow in my PvP gear versus my PvE gear and see what happens as I've got 102.7% mastery in my PvP gear versus 67% on my PvE gear. That should be a fair assumption for testing.

If mastery does indeed buff the initial hit, then well, I figure I might just be putting in a bug report on the site. Again, the initial hit of Rake from what I remember before 5.0 hit server's was not getting buffed by Mastery.

EDIT* On second thought, that wouldn't be a fair assumption cause I'm loosing all that Agility. What I'll do is just use my PvP gear and switch out my Trinkets on both tests as my trinkets account for ~1k of my mastery. I'll just switch them out with 2 of my off trinkets that I usually use for whatever.

----------


## Gabbz

Nota that using Rake you need to reforge to Mastery full out, also SotF talents is way better then Incarnation, plus that i think you get 10% more Mastery in raid and that buffs Rake more then Shred.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Updated Nova [Destruction] for Warlocks  should be worth a look for anyone interested 
> 
> Chaos Bolt spams whenever Dark Soul is procced XD
> 
> -- Edit
> Also added easy to configure Pause buttons to most of my rotation, just change the number in Nova_Pause(*) to whatever you want
> 
> 1 = Left Shift
> 2 = Left Control
> ...


Destruction = the new arcane mage spec :'(, still looking forward to you and crystal's warlock stuff, figure it will be good since it will be your main class in a month :P.

----------


## js1974

> updated my ret rotation
> 
> 
> Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
> 
> 
> or update from pqr
> 
> If anyone has any ideas for my ret or prot rotation let me know, going to start work on warrior profiles.


What changes did you make?

----------


## Battler624

I'm doing a 10Million damage test on the imdasandsman frost.. gonna do both haste + masterforst DW and hastefrost 2H my DK is 400 iLeveled DW and 399 2H and reforged according to askmrrobot , All tests are done in org level 85 training dummy with 1HP so any bugs could be because it happened there "like checking for HP or something"
GLYPH LESS
TALENTS ARE 2,2,1,2,2 "plague,something,death advance, siphon , and empornment"

--Haste DW 
DPS Report!
i peaked @40K dps and my dps seems around 38K it goes higher and lower all the time! 
Bug report! 
NEVER used raise dead. "the only bug i noticed :P"

again reforging using askmrrobot @ masterfrost this time DW again.
DPS report - damn masterfrost is kinda sucky.. 2K less dps. so 36K atm peaked @ 38K
Bug Report?
same as before 

now for 2H. gonna test imdasandman and kinks boss one not trash!
imdasandman 
DPS Report
DAMN 48K peak stable 46K
Bug report 
again same problem doesn't use raise dead. so its pretty much a profile problem? and the its still recharging seems to be a profile problem too.  :Frown: 

kinks 2H
DPS report
44.5K stable peaked @ 46.5K
bug report
The raise dead bug unless you read the post below :P
never the its still recharging thingy. but somehow seems both slower and dull sometimes using the latest version 1.0.7 as it had 2 fully usable death runes and it waited for a frost or unholy to recharge

done what kinks said and currently on 50K-51K with a peak of 53K with his profile.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm doing a 10Million damage test on the imdasandsman frost.. gonna do both haste + masterforst DW and hastefrost 2H my DK is 400 iLeveled DW and 399 2H and reforged according to askmrrobot , All tests are done in org level 85 training dummy with 1HP so any bugs could be because it happened there "like checking for HP or something"
> 
> --Haste DW 
> DPS Report!
> i peaked @40K dps and my dps seems around 38K it goes higher and lower all the time! 
> Bug report! 
> NEVER used raise dead. "the only bug i noticed :P"
> 
> again reforging using askmrrobot @ masterfrost this time DW again.
> ...


No offense, but I never recommend askmrrobot for reforging. It doesn't meet the hit/exp caps appropriately 80% of the time. I recommend wowreforge.com, setting the hit and exp caps to 769 each (7.5%) and the stat weights found here: [Stat Weights]. The ones at elitistjerks for frost, are set for level 90 so don't use those. The reason profiles don't use raise dead/ERW is because the abilities have a line of code checking if the target is a boss or other things, which return false and the profile doesn't use them. 2H frost is in my opinion, the best dps for a dk at the moment(even with its god awful downtime) and with them nerfing DW in the latest beta build(no clue when it's going live, but it eventually will) will put hastefrost even more bellow 2H frost and masterfrost around neutral or less, I've tried to make my profile the best I can, at what little awareness people have of me as a profile creator so definitely give it a try and I'm glad it's totally not getting ignored :P feedback is always welcomed.  :Smile:

----------


## Battler624

> No offense, but I never recommend askmrrobot for reforging. It doesn't meet the hit/exp caps appropriately 80% of the time. I recommend wowreforge.com, setting the hit and exp caps to 769 each (7.5%) and the stat weights found here: [Stat Weights]. The ones at elitistjerks for frost, are set for level 90. The reason profiles don't use raise dead is because the abilities have a line of code checking if the target is a boss or other things, which return false and the profile doesn't use them. 2H frost is in my opinion, the best dps for a dk at the moment(even with its god awful downtime) and with them nerfing DW in the latest build(no clue when it's going live, but it eventually will) will put hastefrost even more bellow 2H frost and masterfrost around neutral or less, I've tried to make my profile the best I can, at what little awareness people have of me as a profile creator so definitely give it a try, and feedback is always welcomed.


even so i started with askmrrobot and will end with it so no hard feelings for the profiles! also its currently Level 85 so i dont think i will miss any shots :P anyway testing your profile now.. wish you luck!

edit: how to use wowreforge? seems a bit harder "ALOT" that askmrrobot

----------


## Ciyfex

> Originally Posted by averykey 
> updated my ret rotation
> 
> 
> Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
> 
> 
> or update from pqr
> 
> If anyone has any ideas for my ret or prot rotation let me know, going to start work on warrior profiles.





> What changes did you make?


Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?

----------


## averykey

> No offense, but I never recommend askmrrobot for reforging. It doesn't meet the hit/exp caps appropriately 80% of the time. I recommend wowreforge.com, setting the hit and exp caps to 769 each (7.5%) and the stat weights found here: [Stat Weights]. The ones at elitistjerks for frost, are set for level 90 so don't use those. The reason profiles don't use raise dead/ERW is because the abilities have a line of code checking if the target is a boss or other things, which return false and the profile doesn't use them. 2H frost is in my opinion, the best dps for a dk at the moment(even with its god awful downtime) and with them nerfing DW in the latest beta build(no clue when it's going live, but it eventually will) will put hastefrost even more bellow 2H frost and masterfrost around neutral or less, I've tried to make my profile the best I can, at what little awareness people have of me as a profile creator so definitely give it a try and I'm glad it's totally not getting ignored :P feedback is always welcomed.



I am not sure about death knights but for ret paladins it has us reforging spirit, it is seriously broken.



Might fix hour of twilight, untested.



> local LeftAlt = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> 
> 
> --- [Hour of Twilight, Left Alt to skip] ---
> if LeftAlt == nil then
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
> 
> if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(106389) and endTime/1000 - GetTime() < 1 then
> RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
> ...


might be spell ids for fading

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=105925/fading-light
http://www.wowhead.com/spell=109075/...light#comments





> Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?


What do you mean, the out of range versions or what?

I just did a raid and it used them both fine, make sure you have the latest version. You can update via pqr in the rotation editor.

----------


## Ciyfex

> I just did a raid and it used them both fine, make sure you have the latest version. You can update via pqr in the rotation editor.


prof version 2.4, =\ retRotation solo/single/aoe don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath..

----------


## Kinkeh

> I am not sure about death knights but for ret paladins it has us reforging spirit, it is seriously broken.


Yea I'm not sure, working fine for my DK...has been kind of buggy since they updated it for 5.0.4, try reporting the bug through the "Report Bug!" link at the top of the page in red.




> even so i started with askmrrobot and will end with it so no hard feelings for the profiles! also its currently Level 85 so i dont think i will miss any shots :P anyway testing your profile now.. wish you luck!
> 
> edit: how to use wowreforge? seems a bit harder "ALOT" that askmrrobot


It's extremely simple to be honest.
Mini guide I made lol, don't laugh at my amazing paint skills.
Pink = What you're reforging into after you hit the optimize button. the red text is what you're changing, the green is what you already have it reforged as. --- means unreforge it.
Red = The caps you want to meet, 769 is 7.5% for both expertise and hit.
Blue = your stat weights, that you enter before optimizing.
Yellow = the optimize button, that you hit once you're done tinkering with the stat weights/caps.
I logged out in my crappy tanking set, but you get the point :P.

----------


## soheil55

how much paladin should dps now in this new patch i did with avery profile 20k and with xelper profile 10k with the noxicc guide and everything would you please help me in this or suggest me a good profile thank you ,,, sry if i post it in a wrong section ,, thank you

----------


## averykey

> prof version 2.4, =\ retRotation solo/single/aoe don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath..


exo


```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

if holyPower == 5 or not FacingTarget then
	return false
end

if holyPower < 5 then
	return true
end
```

exo oor


```
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

if holyPower == 5 or not FacingTarget then
	return false
end

if holyPower < 5 and IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0 then
	return true
end
```

how


```
local avengingWrath = UnitBuffID("player", 31884)
local targetHealth = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

if holyPower == 5 or not FacingTarget then
	return false
end

if avengingWrath or targetHealth <= 20 then
	return true
end
```

how oor


```
local avengingWrath = UnitBuffID("player", 31884)
local targetHealth = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100
local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

if holyPower == 5 or not FacingTarget then
	return false
end

if avengingWrath or targetHealth <= 20 and IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 0 then
	return true
end
```


Nothing is wrong with the code, I just tested it again on dummys and lfr; the only thing that comes to mind is, some people were reporting trouble with facing target, but the majority weren't, I am not sure of a fix or if that is even the problem you might be having.

Maybe someone else can provide some input.






> Yea I'm not sure, working fine for my DK...has been kind of buggy since they updated it for 5.0.4, try reporting the bug through the "Report Bug!" link at the top of the page in red.
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely simple to be honest.
> Mini guide I made lol, don't laugh at my amazing paint skills.
> Pink = What you're reforging into after you hit the optimize button. the red text is what you're changing, the green is what you already have it reforged as. --- means unreforge it.
> Red = The caps you want to meet, 769 is 7.5% for both expertise and hit.
> Blue = your stat weights, that you enter before optimizing.
> ...


No matter what I do it tries to reforge for spirit, lol I'm not sure why, it really makes me wonder what else could be wrong so I will stick with askmrrobot until then.

I made sure to report it as a bug.

----------


## knightnova1

Mad paint skills going on right now.

----------


## Daganjaman

Has anyone made Disc priest profile for mop yet ? PVE / PVP i have searched this whole thread and only found 4.3 one from sheuron which i doubt it works . If anyone has any link pls be so kind to post reply. Thanks.

----------


## Ciyfex

> Nothing is wrong with the code, I just tested it again on dummys and lfr; the only thing that comes to mind is, some people were reporting trouble with facing target, but the majority weren't, I am not sure of a fix or if that is even the problem you might be having.
> 
> Maybe someone else can provide some input.





> I have a problem with this prof. Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?
> 
> P.S. Avery, can u add a profile function of modifier that is used as a finisher storm, not the verdict? Storm preferable for three purposes, though the rest AoE rotation is not applicable. And, if not difficult, can u realize a judge for focus? Thanks for the great work. Sorry for ban eng.
> 
> Problem has gone. I removed this line from the conditions of spells: local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")


man with the same problem...

----------


## Dominium

Holy shit just tested retribution and its EPIC! So fun, idk if it's good but at least its fun to play! I will be releasing a bare-bones ret pvp profile for 5.0.4 in a couple of days, but you guys will have to wait for MoP (lvl 90) till I make a pro, kick ass profile cause I wanna know the lvl 90 number, gota put in the talents etc.

omg I am so happy for all these ret changes!

edit: for those who don't know I create PvP profiles, not PvE

----------


## Ciyfex

> Nothing is wrong with the code, I just tested it again on dummys and lfr; the only thing that comes to mind is, some people were reporting trouble with facing target, but the majority weren't, I am not sure of a fix or if that is even the problem you might be having.
> 
> Maybe someone else can provide some input.


 


> Originally Posted by Pengui 
> I have a problem with this prof. Prof don't use exorcism and hammer of wrath, Can someone help me?
> 
> P.S. Avery, can u add a profile function of modifier that is used as a finisher storm, not the verdict? Storm preferable for three purposes, though the rest AoE rotation is not applicable. And, if not difficult, can u realize a judge for focus? Thanks for the great work. Sorry for ban eng.
> 
> Problem has gone. I removed this line from the conditions of spells: local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")


man with the same problem...

mb problem in lvl... i`m 85 not 90

----------


## Bgreen12

> how much paladin should dps now in this new patch i did with avery profile 20k and with xelper profile 10k with the noxicc guide and everything would you please help me in this or suggest me a good profile thank you ,,, sry if i post it in a wrong section ,, thank you


How much paladin should dps now is based on your gear, skill, profile you use, if you can edit the profile for your needs on the fly, if your latency is good, if your framerate is good.

You wont do good dps if: you use a profile without understanding how it works or you read or pay any attention to anything that's on the noxxic website

----------


## Pzy

@bu_ba : hei, i cant find the Destru Profile in ur NovaDownloadSection, can u give a link or is it broken or am i too silly......?^^

Want to test ur profile for Warlock too, cause the old profiles from Crystal are everytime the best lock profiles i have had.....^^

greetz

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone share profiles and offsets to play mop beta please? i dont find any..

----------


## rovillien

Totaly ignored  :Frown:   :Frown:  :Frown:  *cry*

----------


## Ronnotter

@Kinkeh

Hi Kinkeh!

Your 2h frost profil are awesome!
I can see that you have blood offspec, can you maybe write an profile for Blood? 

Can i have tried bubas but it freezes up wow.

/Ronnotter

----------


## Edsaxe

> Holy shit just tested retribution and its EPIC! So fun, idk if it's good but at least its fun to play! I will be releasing a bare-bones ret pvp profile for 5.0.4 in a couple of days, but you guys will have to wait for MoP (lvl 90) till I make a pro, kick ass profile cause I wanna know the lvl 90 number, gota put in the talents etc.
> 
> omg I am so happy for all these ret changes!
> 
> edit: for those who don't know I create PvP profiles, not PvE


Looking forward to this and hopefully an affliction warlock one as well.

----------


## Teresa4600

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Has anyone made Disc priest profile for mop yet ? PVE / PVP i have searched this whole thread and only found 4.3 one from sheuron which i doubt it works . If anyone has any link pls be so kind to post reply. Thanks.


I'm wondering the same. Already checked the list with MoP profiles.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Has anyone made Disc priest profile for mop yet ? PVE / PVP i have searched this whole thread and only found 4.3 one from sheuron which i doubt it works . If anyone has any link pls be so kind to post reply. Thanks.


I will probably make one tomorrow or in the next couple of days. I need to rewrite the healing routine to do what I want so hopefuly I can get it ready soon.

Dunno what happened I raided all last week and did lots of lfr with no problems, but then tonight when I raided morchok was perfect, flew to zonozz and pqr stopped working and had a ton of lua errors. The only way I could get it to work was turn off ALL addons.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I'm wondering the same. Already checked the list with MoP profiles.


As far as I know, every spec has some kind of profile at this stage for MoP...apart from Disc Priest and Marksmanship Hunter. Even before the patch I think there was only one good PvE Disc profile and it was buried in the old thread somewhere. I think there was a post a few pages back and someone said they were trying to update that profile for MoP but there's been no more news about it. 




> @Kinkeh
> 
> Hi Kinkeh!
> 
> Your 2h frost profil are awesome!
> I can see that you have blood offspec, can you maybe write an profile for Blood? 
> 
> Can i have tried bubas but it freezes up wow.
> 
> /Ronnotter


If you want Blood spec, I highly recommend Bubba's profile, always top notch. It was freezing up recently but I updated from the svn yesterday and the comment said it was fixed.  :Smile: 


@Nudex

I've been using your Prot Paladin profile for the last week now. Amazing. Rep+ to you sir. I was just wondering what kind of reforging I should be doing. I've checked a few sites and they all say different things. I used Mr Robot for the moment but it's been reforging me into alot of Hit and Expertise?

----------


## daveyboyuk

sounds about right frostdkftw only good disc profile i ever found was ticklets profile used that for its entirety of 4.3 dunno if it can be adjusted to work 5.0

----------


## Dominium

Could someone please help me code Flash of Light? Well actually all I wanna know is how to check if Player has 3 stacks of a certain buff (Selfless healer to be exact).

Cheers!

----------


## Ronnotter

> If you want Blood spec, I highly recommend Bubba's profile, always top notch. It was freezing up recently but I updated from the svn yesterday and the comment said it was fixed.


Thanks
then i will try update Bu_Ba's profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba : hei, i cant find the Destru Profile in ur NovaDownloadSection, can u give a link or is it broken or am i too silly......?^^
> 
> Want to test ur profile for Warlock too, cause the old profiles from Crystal are everytime the best lock profiles i have had.....^^
> 
> greetz


well with Crystal_Tech as a Team Nova coder now, we are trying to maintain a high level of profiles coming out from our side  :Smile: 

Warlock is in the SVN section, I haven't updated the Download section in a long time.

https://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Abilities.xml
https://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Rotations.xml

Just Right-Click those and Save-As

After that, go into the Rotation Editor and click Download Update to make sure you have the latest Data File  :Smile:

----------


## Fumi

> well with Crystal_Tech as a Team Nova coder now, we are trying to maintain a high level of profiles coming out from our side 
> 
> Warlock is in the SVN section, I haven't updated the Download section in a long time.
> 
> https://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Abilities.xml
> https://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecod..._Rotations.xml
> 
> Just Right-Click those and Save-As
> 
> After that, go into the Rotation Editor and click Download Update to make sure you have the latest Data File


am i doing something wrong, because when i use the "Dest Single Target" profile all it does is Immolate and then spam Incinerate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bgreen12

Hey I got a stupid idea: instead of everyone leeching, why don't you write your own profiles? I have no coding xp and I learned how to do it in a hour or so. Its really not too difficult. Its easier and takes less time than complaining and looking for new profiles all the time

----------


## maleth

> Hey I got a stupid idea: instead of everyone leeching, why don't you write your own profiles? I have no coding xp and I learned how to do it in a hour or so. Its really not too difficult. Its easier and takes less time than complaining and looking for new profiles all the time


Well that was weird, random and uncalled for. Welcome to ownedcore new guy.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> am i doing something wrong, because when i use the "Dest Single Target" profile all it does is Immolate and then spam Incinerate


hmm which talents do you have? (I don't think it should matter, but after work ill do ur exact build and see if there's a difference)

----------


## Fumi

> hmm which talents do you have? (I don't think it should matter, but after work ill do ur exact build and see if there's a difference)


Dark Regeneration, Mortal Coil, Dark Bargain, Unbound Will, Grimmoire of Sacrifice

after i started using Dark Soul its using it does use chaos bolt so no problem as of now  :Big Grin:  except i have to manage CD but i can live with that!

----------


## Bgreen12

> Well that was weird, random and uncalled for. Welcome to ownedcore new guy.


Yep weird and uncalled for that you might have to do your own coding. That's just nonsense. I'm going back to leeching

----------


## leetspeaker

> I want my healing rain to be buffed by unleash elements all the time, so i make this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local huinya = UnitBuffID("player", 73685)
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() 
> and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
> and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
> ...


Still looking for help

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey I got a stupid idea: instead of everyone leeching, why don't you write your own profiles? I have no coding xp and I learned how to do it in a hour or so. Its really not too difficult. Its easier and takes less time than complaining and looking for new profiles all the time


Us leeching off of each other and making small improvements is what some of us do. All we do is give credit where it is due. Don't like it than don't use pqt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bgreen12

> Us leeching off of each other and making small improvements is what some of us do. All we do is give credit where it is due. Don't like it than don't use pqt
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


You totally missed the point there. Haha

----------


## PureLife

> You totally missed the point there. Haha


You sir totally missed it. There are coders and testers, like game makers and players, and yes we do make changes to profiles we download as well, some do, some share. It makes the community strive for success. Hardcore coders are given credits due, like +rep or satisfaction with a simple thanks. If everyone codes their own thing and keeps to themselves, PQR would be dead when it started. So get yourself right.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still looking for help


IsPlayerSpell(spellid) replaced IsSpellKnown(spellid) and i think your can get away with using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid), nil)

----------


## Bgreen12

> You sir totally missed it. There are coders and testers, like game makers and players, and yes we do make changes to profiles we download as well, some do, some share. It makes the community strive for success. Hardcore coders are given credits due, like +rep or satisfaction with a simple thanks. If everyone codes their own thing and keeps to themselves, PQR would be dead when it started. So get yourself right.


I'm not complaining about the people who test and change the profiles or give feedback to the profile developer, I'm complaining about the people who get on and never post any help to anyone and just beg for profiles without actually searching or thinking about it for more than 10 seconds. Sort of like how you didn't think about my comment for more than 10 seconds.

PS: I can't even believe I had to explain that.

----------


## Zeldrak

> Yea I'm not sure, working fine for my DK...has been kind of buggy since they updated it for 5.0.4, try reporting the bug through the "Report Bug!" link at the top of the page in red.
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely simple to be honest.
> Mini guide I made lol, don't laugh at my amazing paint skills.
> Pink = What you're reforging into after you hit the optimize button. the red text is what you're changing, the green is what you already have it reforged as. --- means unreforge it.
> Red = The caps you want to meet, 769 is 7.5% for both expertise and hit.
> Blue = your stat weights, that you enter before optimizing.
> ...


The weights you have circled in blue, where would you find those? I've been scouring the net for those types of values, but all I seem to find is a list like this everywhere: Main Stat > hit/exp > spirit > blah blah blah. I can never find a table that gives actual numeric weights for stats. They only tell that x stat is greater than y stat, which is greater than or equal to z stat. I have the 769 (7.5%) easily. I try to use wowreforge for all my toons, but since I can't figure out the stat weights you have in blue, at times, my reforges are complete suck. I know wowhead _used_ to give you those numbers, but they said they've switched to using askmrrobot for stat weights as of Cataclysm and later content.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> The weights you have circled in blue, where would you find those? I've been scouring the net for those types of values, but all I seem to find is a list like this everywhere: Main Stat > hit/exp > spirit > blah blah blah. I can never find a table that gives actual numeric weights for stats. They only tell that x stat is greater than y stat, which is greater than or equal to z stat. I have the 769 (7.5%) easily. I try to use wowreforge for all my toons, but since I can't figure out the stat weights you have in blue, at times, my reforges are complete suck. I know wowhead _used_ to give you those numbers, but they said they've switched to using askmrrobot for stat weights as of Cataclysm and later content.


Simulationcraft usually.

----------


## maleth

> Yep weird and uncalled for that you might have to do your own coding. That's just nonsense. I'm going back to leeching


Dude, what the hell is your problem? Profiles are released by publishers for people to use - hence they release them. I'm not one of these people who goes around not searching for profiles I want and just begging for people to link me it. I find them and edit them.

Just show the community a bit more respect than coming on to this forum and raging like that when you have literally no reason to rage.

Enjoy life mate... its not so bad when your not miserable.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Dude, what the hell is your problem? Profiles are released by publishers for people to use - hence they release them. I'm not one of these people who goes around not searching for profiles I want and just begging for people to link me it. I find them and edit them.
> 
> Just show the community a bit more respect than coming on to this forum and raging like that when you have literally no reason to rage.
> 
> Enjoy life mate... its not so bad when your not miserable.



Right. Because when I made the original post it was about only you. You're really batting 1000 today. Do I need to explain that to you too?

----------


## Gabbz

Lets get back to the imortant stuff.

I noticed today that PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") is not working in raids. Was doing LFR DS and i was very surprised with my dps. But after removing this function call it worked ok again. Testing on post it works but not in LFR.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Lets get back to the imortant stuff.
> 
> I noticed today that PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") is not working in raids. Was doing LFR DS and i was very surprised with my dps. But after removing this function call it worked ok again. Testing on post it works but not in LFR.


Maybe because its checking if the target is facing the player and not the other way around? Unless this is your intention. I'd suggest switching target and player in there

Nvm you're checking if behind target im assuming. Idk then

----------


## Kinkeh

> The weights you have circled in blue, where would you find those? I've been scouring the net for those types of values, but all I seem to find is a list like this everywhere: Main Stat > hit/exp > spirit > blah blah blah. I can never find a table that gives actual numeric weights for stats. They only tell that x stat is greater than y stat, which is greater than or equal to z stat. I have the 769 (7.5%) easily. I try to use wowreforge for all my toons, but since I can't figure out the stat weights you have in blue, at times, my reforges are complete suck. I know wowhead _used_ to give you those numbers, but they said they've switched to using askmrrobot for stat weights as of Cataclysm and later content.


I usually generate my own, with simcraft like sheepmoon suggested. just go to the scaling tab and reforge plots and tick off the haste, mastery and crit checkboxes. Then go into options, Globals and set the iterations to 10,000.
Attachment 9990
Import your toon through your armory, and simulate. You'll be left with this, which are your stat weights(scale factors)  :Smile: 
Attachment 9991

This basically generates your own stat weights that are customized for gear.

----------


## Fumi

Is it only Nova that has a Destro PvE profile out? would like to test others  :Smile:

----------


## Zeldrak

Earlier in the thread, I asked how to make a rotation profile use a trinket. I was advised to go into Ability Editor and choose an ability, or every ability, and add /use 14 (the trinket I want used on every CD) in the Action space for the ability, then click save. My question is does this not save it permanently? Will this have to be done every time I load the rotation? I've noticed that I've had to do that very editing procedure every time I load PQR and choose the rotation profile I want to use. I only use a couple of them, and I've added /use 14 to every ability in both rotations numerous times. It doesn't seem as though the bot is actually saving the changes made through the ability editor. Is this supposed to happen, or is this a bot/profile error? Just wondering. All the profiles work well, and I haven't experienced the freeze that everyone else has been getting. I usually get about 35-40k dps using the two BM profiles I've picked up from here. Things are working great. Just wondered if there was a way to either edit, or save permanently, the ability to use my trinkets on every CD instead of having to add that in every time I load up PQR?

----------


## kickmydog

With thanks to Knightnova1 I have incorporated traps into my rotations.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v2.zip

Again BM/MM/SV

- Left Alt will fire off Explosive Trap, followed by Ice Trap, followed finally by Snake Trap
- Right Alt will fire off Freezing Trap

For most rotations, check the rotation notes for more information.

Hold down Right Shift for Rapid Fire.
Hold down Left Shift for Focus building.
Hold down Left Control for mouseover Serpent Sting
Hold down Left ALT for Explosive Trap, Ice Trap, Snake Trap in order.
Hold down Right ALT for Freezing Trap

Please note that I haven't fully tested all the profiles merely the new abilities added.

----------


## js1974

> The weights you have circled in blue, where would you find those? I've been scouring the net for those types of values, but all I seem to find is a list like this everywhere: Main Stat > hit/exp > spirit > blah blah blah. I can never find a table that gives actual numeric weights for stats. They only tell that x stat is greater than y stat, which is greater than or equal to z stat. I have the 769 (7.5%) easily. I try to use wowreforge for all my toons, but since I can't figure out the stat weights you have in blue, at times, my reforges are complete suck. I know wowhead _used_ to give you those numbers, but they said they've switched to using askmrrobot for stat weights as of Cataclysm and later content.


Simcarft isn't a bad place to start but it has been pretty far off for a number of classes this upcoming expansion and during DS. I'd also suggest search for stat weights on any theory crafting sites as well. Some use EJ and some have sites dedicated, I don't know much about DK's personally or where the theory crafting takes place.

----------


## katuro

hi ive been testing out the 2 paladin protection profiles and i cant seem to find a one thats good for holiding aggro they are both just casting judgement and normal attacking  :Frown:

----------


## js1974

> Earlier in the thread, I asked how to make a rotation profile use a trinket. I was advised to go into Ability Editor and choose an ability, or every ability, and add /use 14 (the trinket I want used on every CD) in the Action space for the ability, then click save. My question is does this not save it permanently? Will this have to be done every time I load the rotation? I've noticed that I've had to do that very editing procedure every time I load PQR and choose the rotation profile I want to use. I only use a couple of them, and I've added /use 14 to every ability in both rotations numerous times. It doesn't seem as though the bot is actually saving the changes made through the ability editor. Is this supposed to happen, or is this a bot/profile error? Just wondering. All the profiles work well, and I haven't experienced the freeze that everyone else has been getting. I usually get about 35-40k dps using the two BM profiles I've picked up from here. Things are working great. Just wondered if there was a way to either edit, or save permanently, the ability to use my trinkets on every CD instead of having to add that in every time I load up PQR?


Did you add it into the ability editor and then open the rotation editor and add it to the rotation?

 
This is where I added the ability.


This is where I added the ability to the rotation.


You sound like you already know how it works if you see it in the ability list on the left and you have it on the rotation all I can say is make sure you don't have multiple rotations named close to the same. I've had to deal with that before as well.

----------


## kickmydog

> Earlier in the thread, I asked how to make a rotation profile use a trinket. I was advised to go into Ability Editor and choose an ability, or every ability, and add /use 14 (the trinket I want used on every CD) in the Action space for the ability, then click save. My question is does this not save it permanently? Will this have to be done every time I load the rotation? I've noticed that I've had to do that very editing procedure every time I load PQR and choose the rotation profile I want to use. I only use a couple of them, and I've added /use 14 to every ability in both rotations numerous times. It doesn't seem as though the bot is actually saving the changes made through the ability editor. Is this supposed to happen, or is this a bot/profile error? Just wondering. All the profiles work well, and I haven't experienced the freeze that everyone else has been getting. I usually get about 35-40k dps using the two BM profiles I've picked up from here. Things are working great. Just wondered if there was a way to either edit, or save permanently, the ability to use my trinkets on every CD instead of having to add that in every time I load up PQR?


If you click save it should save it permanently, generally though you don't have to add /use 14 to every ability, just pick an ability that is used a lot or one that is a major dps cooldown and add it there. Once you have saved remember that you will have to enable the rotation once again though it's key-bind for your update to take effect.

----------


## Fumi

Anyone willing to give me 20-30 mins of their time and learn me how to script profiles? i just want to know how to script a simple ability like Dragon Roar or Chaos Bolt  :Smile:

----------


## Amiyumi

help need warlok profiles Dest\demo

----------


## averykey

> man with the same problem...





> Problem has gone. I removed this line from the conditions of spells: local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")


I know, only 3 people out of the 300 that have downloaded the profile have reported problems with how and exo, anyone know why unitfacing is bugging out for some people?

I will try to fix this for you but I don't know what the issue is.






> Could someone please help me code Flash of Light? Well actually all I wanna know is how to check if Player has 3 stacks of a certain buff (Selfless healer to be exact).
> 
> Cheers!



(select(4,UnitBuffID("player",flashoflightbuff)) == 3

might be 4 or 7 

if (select(4,UnitBuffID("player",flashoflightbuff)) == 3 then
castflashoflight on player
end

----------


## Persikos

> With thanks to Knightnova1 I have incorporated traps into my rotations.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v2.zip
> 
> Again BM/MM/SV
> 
> - Left Alt will fire off Explosive Trap, followed by Ice Trap, followed finally by Snake Trap
> - Right Alt will fire off Freezing Trap
> 
> ...


All very good. Please add Launch a Scatter Shot + Freezing Trap at Mouseover )

----------


## js1974

> Anyone willing to give me 20-30 mins of their time and learn me how to script profiles? i just want to know how to script a simple ability like Dragon Roar or Chaos Bolt


Adding an ability to a profile is as easy as just adding it and putting it in the rotation, Dragon Roar for instance.

Ability Editor

Ability Name Dragon Roar
Actions
Cancel Channel
Recast Delay
Skip Unknown True
Spell ID 118000
Target Target

Dragon Roar Code


```

if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat and IsSpellInRange(bloody, "target") == 1 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(118000),nil)    return true end 


```

This one for example - You want to also look at the functions code from the http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Si...iteWorking.zip knightnova1 has some really good code and you can learn a lot more about the coding just looking at it. 

or you could use slightly different code.



```

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) then return true end 


```

TBH the easiest way to learn and understand how the profile works is dissect someones profile. I'm not sure what other information you are looking for but feel free to PM me if you are looking for something special. I should have put this in here as well, I didn't mean for you to use that code as your own but more so code that is currently in use. So you can dissect them and learn what other pieces of code are in use.

----------


## kickmydog

> All very good. Please add Launch a Scatter Shot + Freezing Trap at Mouseover )


It is already in the abilities list, I've not tested it out, but the ability that Xelper wrote is still in there as Legacy code. You just have to put in into a rotation and test it. I'm not supporting the code for it just yet since my focus is to maximise PVE damage right now.

----------


## kickmydog

> Adding an ability to a profile is as easy as just adding it and putting it in the rotation, Dragon Roar for instance.
> 
> Ability Editor
> 
> Ability Name Dragon Roar
> Actions
> Cancel Channel
> Recast Delay
> Skip Unknown True
> ...


Be very careful when you quote code like that. EnemyExits and PlayerCombat are functions. As such if you do not have the functions defined in your code they will not work.

----------


## Persikos

> It is already in the abilities list, I've not tested it out, but the ability that Xelper wrote is still in there as Legacy code. You just have to put in into a rotation and test it. I'm not supporting the code for it just yet since my focus is to maximise PVE damage right now.


Okey. Dont work(

----------


## crystal_tech

> Be very careful when you quote code like that. EnemyExits and PlayerCombat are functions. As such if you do not have the functions defined in your code they will not work.


yep EnemyExists and PlayerCombat are just Globals that are set in my function ability. to make it universal you should use UnitExists("target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player")

----------


## OnionsTich

Can someone link a really badass destro profile?

----------


## JIMMYF

Please balance pvp

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont just write "plz do this for me" thats just annoying. If you want a specific profile made just state *what you want it to be able to do*, and Im sure someone will be happy to look into it. And use the *search-function* while you're at it.

----------


## js1974

> Be very careful when you quote code like that. EnemyExits and PlayerCombat are functions. As such if you do not have the functions defined in your code they will not work.


True I was more so pointing into code that he can look at and see how people use the code then telling him to use it I should have phrased that better but thanks for the catch.




> yep EnemyExists and PlayerCombat are just Globals that are set in my function ability. to make it universal you should use UnitExists("target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player")


Yours and the 20 people that learned from you like myself.




> Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.
> 
> For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.
> 
> For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)
> 
> For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.
> 
> Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms
> ...


Do you plan on putting out a TG Fury profile instead of just SMF?

----------


## knightnova1

I was playing around on my disc priest and I got this old profile I had working http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/DiscPVE.zip it does the job and i added in a line of code to focus debuffs on spine. It is designed to be used with this build Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft It gets the job done, at 393 ilvl full shadow gear i can say you go oom after about 4 mins. I wont be updating this at all. Enjoy.

----------


## googlebee

edit - figure dit out - had nfc i was running in 64bit lol

----------


## knightnova1

> been away for a while. tried updating PQR with updater, gettting *Invalid wow x64 (4392)* on the dropdown.
> 
> >< someone have a quick link so I can address this? 
> 
> thanks much.


Open your Launcher for WoW, then go to Options choose Game Preferences , then put a check mark in Launch 32 bit Client box.

----------


## googlebee

thanks Knight. figured it out about the same time u posted.


Looks like i have some serious revamping to do on my bear profile. Im guessing return true/false no longer work?

----------


## bubblensqueak

> *Hey I got a stupid idea*: instead of everyone leeching, why don't you write your own profiles? I have no coding xp and I learned how to do it in a hour or so. Its really not too difficult. Its easier and takes less time than complaining and looking for new profiles all the time





> I'm not complaining about the people who test and change the profiles or give feedback to the profile developer, I'm complaining about the people who get on and never post any help to anyone and just beg for profiles without actually searching or thinking about it for more than 10 seconds. Sort of like how you *didn't think about my comment for more than 10 seconds.*
> 
> PS: I can't even believe I had to explain that.


Next time you feel like posting a rant - please visit facebook instead, we don't need your negative attitude here. You could have contributed to the community constructively by posting a quick guide on how to make an account, log on and use the search function for the thread - not everyone is aware you need to be logged on to ownedcore to be able to use/see the search option. Most of the peopled I've helped with it were not logged on when they have hunted around for a search option then give up and create an account to post for help not even realising that once logged in they can now search.

----------


## KleskReaver

Anyone getting good results with [Blinded]'s Rogue profiles for Assassination or Subtlety?

haven't tried them yet but they look really good looking over the code  :Smile: 

+Rep  :Smile: 

Assassination as a spec now looks fun since 5.0.4 as well

----------


## sgdevoid

Well, I've been keeping an eye on this thread so far since 5.0, and I've been using buba's destro build which is doing very well in BG's, the affliction profile posted earlier had worked very well too (forgot who created the affliction test profile), so kudos to those involved!

All I was curious about, was a Warlock Demo profile? Has anyone had any time to create anything? I tried searching the thread but didn't find any results, I may try making something myself but wasn't sure if someone else had started anything.

----------


## knightnova1

> Do you plan on putting out a TG Fury profile instead of just SMF?


No plans for TG currently.
@googlebee i use something like this CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86346),nil) then i do return true with the spell id in the ability, it seems redundant but it works, also might want to check out these links: Patch 5.0.4/API changes - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft API - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Next time you feel like posting a rant - please visit facebook instead, we don't need your negative attitude here. You could have contributed to the community constructively by posting a quick guide on how to make an account, log on and use the search function for the thread - not everyone is aware you need to be logged on to ownedcore to be able to use/see the search option. Most of the peopled I've helped with it were not logged on when they have hunted around for a search option then give up and create an account to post for help not even realising that once logged in they can now search.


You're the one who is blowing this out of proportion bro, do yourself a favor and stop.

Almost surprising you still don't get it. Let me help, I have experience with special needs kids, so this should be easy.




> Hey I got a stupid idea: instead of everyone leeching, why don't you write your own profiles? I have no coding xp and I learned how to do it in a hour or so. Its really not too difficult. Its easier and takes less time than complaining and looking for new profiles all the time


Bgreen12 starts by calling his own idea stupid, not talking about anyone else for that matter.

Bgreen12 wants people to stop "leeching" also known as begging for profiles, example:



> Can someone link a really badass destro profile?


So now every time someone searches, "destro" in this thread, they get this worthless post.

The rest is self explanatory as he lays it out pretty clear that since you don't have a profile anyways you can write your own and dabble in some LUA.

Bgreen12, let me know.

----------


## yourson

> True I was more so pointing into code that he can look at and see how people use the code then telling him to use it I should have phrased that better but thanks for the catch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours and the 20 people that learned from you like myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan on putting out a TG Fury profile instead of just SMF?


TG is good option for those who lack proper 1h weapons, and in general even simcfrat dps difference is minimal.

----------


## knightnova1

> TG is good option for those who lack proper 1h weapons, and in general even simcfrat dps difference is minimal.


This is why I wrote an arms profile.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Anyone getting good results with [Blinded]'s Rogue profiles for Assassination or Subtlety?
> 
> haven't tried them yet but they look really good looking over the code 
> 
> +Rep 
> 
> Assassination as a spec now looks fun since 5.0.4 as well


 yup insane damage 
yor 25m hc earlier 86k dps
zonnoz 25 hc 72k dps
403 ilvl with legendaries the proc is really fast on daggers now in assass so im guessin that helps a lot also  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zeldrak

> Did you add it into the ability editor and then open the rotation editor and add it to the rotation?
> 
>  
> This is where I added the ability.
> 
> 
> This is where I added the ability to the rotation.
> 
> 
> You sound like you already know how it works if you see it in the ability list on the left and you have it on the rotation all I can say is make sure you don't have multiple rotations named close to the same. I've had to deal with that before as well.


Since I know nothing of how to code these things, I just used what you had listed to try and make a "Use: Trinket" ability, like you have for gloves. I used exactly what you had showing in the picture, but instead of using slot 10, I replaced the 10 with 14. I don't know if that makes much difference, but it's still not using the trinket. I'm tihnking that to use an actual trinket, maybe I need to use something other than what you use for gloves? Like I said, I don't know a bit on how to code or write these profiles, or even make abilities. I just want it to use my trinket for the extra 2290 agility, on every CD.

----------


## rovillien

can some one please help with offsets of 4.0.6 13623 ?  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Bgreen12

> Next time you feel like posting a rant - please visit facebook instead, we don't need your negative attitude here. You could have contributed to the community constructively by posting a quick guide on how to make an account, log on and use the search function for the thread - not everyone is aware you need to be logged on to ownedcore to be able to use/see the search option. Most of the peopled I've helped with it were not logged on when they have hunted around for a search option then give up and create an account to post for help not even realising that once logged in they can now search.



I can't believe you couldn't understand my sarcasm from the first quote, and on the 2nd one, I have no idea why you made that line bold. It doesn't make any sense. Maybe you should "realise" that there is spell checking. That reminds me, here's a quick guide on how to use the spell checking (I'll put it in terms even you can understand):

1. If you spell something incorrectly, there will be a red squiggly line underneath of the incorrectly spelled word, for example if you type "realising".

2. Right-click the word that has been misspelled, and select from the list that appears the correct spelling of the word.

3. ???

4. Profit.


PS: Mods: Please sticky this guide.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Bgreen12, let me know.


You already know.

----------


## buntcake72

> With thanks to Knightnova1 I have incorporated traps into my rotations.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v2.zip
> 
> Again BM/MM/SV
> 
> - Left Alt will fire off Explosive Trap, followed by Ice Trap, followed finally by Snake Trap
> - Right Alt will fire off Freezing Trap
> 
> ...


Great Work Kick but it's still firing off Readiness before Rapid Fire, so I've manually removed it from the code for now until you have had a chance to look at it sir. Thanks again for all you do!

----------


## Sister

Any arms pvp profiles?

----------


## leetspeaker

> Lets get back to the imortant stuff.
> 
> I noticed today that PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") is not working in raids. Was doing LFR DS and i was very surprised with my dps. But after removing this function call it worked ok again. Testing on post it works but not in LFR.


Same here.

----------


## bubblensqueak

> I can't believe you couldn't understand my sarcasm from the first quote, and on the 2nd one, I have no idea why you made that line bold. It doesn't make any sense. Maybe you should "realise" that there is spell checking. That reminds me, here's a quick guide on how to use the spell checking (I'll put it in terms even you can understand):1. If you spell something incorrectly, there will be a red squiggly line underneath of the incorrectly spelled word, for example if you type "realising".
> 
> 2. Rghti-click the word that has been misspelled, and select from the list that appears the correct spelling of the word.
> 
> 3. ???
> 
> 4. Profit.
> 
> 
> PS: Mods: Please sticky this guide.


The line is bold to highlight the fact that I thought the comment could be equally applied to your own post. In regards to your (I am assuming) sarcastic quip about my spelling, I am happy to inform you that I am not American and thus it is spelled correctly. Sarcasm doesn't translate well in the written form, a good way I have seen people make it clear is to add a cheeky /end sarcasm tag after their text. Your reply is quite childish and you are again merely belittling people instead of making constructive critism, it does not take a huge effort to phrase a criticism in a positive manner - check Ninjaderps post on the same topic if you would like to see someone expressing annoyance at leech postings whilst maintaining a constructive turn of phrase.

----------


## darkayo

I use Pqr for some months.
Is it possible to get ban for this ?

----------


## Pzy

u can get banned for everything thas not really legal in wow.......^^

but im using pqr now since 1.5years or something, and never having probs or getting banned or any shit.......and also dont read anything about that someones gotten banned for using pqr...^^

----------


## maagokeep

D3 Prices if i wna sell (EU)

----------


## Wopak

I don't know if this affects PQR, since i'm not using this, but another private program.

IsSpellInRange seems to be bugged on some spells, this is what i have so far:
Living Bomb
Frost Strike
Distract
Envenom
Cobra Shot
Immolate
Incinerate
Impending Victory 

Also a user on the US froms reported this: [Bug] Paladin: Fist of Justice vs. WoW API - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Pearl461

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## knightnova1

> I don't know if this affects PQR, since i'm not using this, but another private program.
> 
> IsSpellInRange seems to be bugged on some spells, this is what i have so far:
> Living Bomb
> Frost Strike
> Distract
> Envenom
> Cobra Shot
> Immolate
> ...


Try setting a global or local to get the spell info first like this
--BloodThirst
bloody = GetSpellInfo(23881)

then you can write out your check like this

if IsSpellInRange(bloody, "target") == 1 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(118000),nil)
return true
end

It works for me when I do that, when I first tried it the way you are talking about LazyLazy it didnt work, I think its to do with using getspellinfo, but anyways, it should work for you the way i suggested.

Oh yea here is the api info: IsSpellInRange("spellName", [unit]) - Is nil for no valid target, 0 for out of range, 1 for in range. 

Read more here: API IsSpellInRange - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft 

This takes into account talents etc. but watch out for the 'nil' return.

You will get a 'nil' if:

The spell cannot be cast on the unit. i.e. attempting to check range using 'Frostbolt' on a party member will always return 'nil', similarly testing 'Heal' against an enemy target will also return nil.
If the unit is not 'visible' (see API UnitIsVisible) then you will get a nil, and not a '0' as you might expect.
The unit doesnt exist (e.g. 'target' when you have nothing targetted)
The current player does not know this spell (so you cannot use 'Heal' to test 40 yard range for anyone other than a priest) 

It can be used for scanning raid members distances, but just take care what spell you use. For example scanning heal range will start throwing out 'nil' if a raid member is mind controlled. 

HOPE IT HELPS!!

----------


## Wopak

> I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.


I'm guessing that was for my IsSpellInRange bugs.

So i'll make myself a bit more clear then  :Smile: 
Even tho i use another program than PQR, it has nothing to do with this as i tested this with absolutely no addons installed (removed the entire addon directory), both 32bit and 64bit WOW tested and failed.

----------


## Edsaxe

> Since I know nothing of how to code these things, I just used what you had listed to try and make a "Use: Trinket" ability, like you have for gloves. I used exactly what you had showing in the picture, but instead of using slot 10, I replaced *the* 10 with 14. I don't know if that makes much difference, but it's still not using the trinket. I'm tihnking that to use an actual trinket, maybe I need to use something other than what you use for gloves? Like I said, I don't know a bit on how to code or write these profiles, or even make abilities. I just want it to use my trinket for the extra 2290 *agility*, on every CD.


Since there is a use ability already coded be sure you change both 10's to 14, check carefully since there are two references to 10 you need to change in the ability.

Also be sure your on use trinket is in slot 2 else you would be wanting to change 10 to 13 in the above example.

Another way would be to add /use 14 in the action part of any given burst ability, such as zealotry or wings.

Oh and why would you have an agi trinket and not a str one?

----------


## Wopak

> Try setting a global or local to get the spell info first like this
> --BloodThirst
> bloody = GetSpellInfo(23881)
> 
> then you can write out your check like this
> 
> if IsSpellInRange(bloody, "target") == 1 then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(118000),nil)
> return true
> ...


Thanks for the response, i do know how IsSpellInRange works with 0, 1 nil returns.

The thing is, this worked prepatch.

Pre Patch
Doing IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb", "target") would return 1 when player was in range of target to cast Living Bomb

Post Patch
Doing IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb", "target") return nil no matter the scenario. In range, out of range, not a valid target or what ever you can come up with.

Just got some info from a fellow developer. He said it apparently bugs out for spells that comes from beeing a certain spec. So this makes me want to test abit more. Cause if thats the case (as mage). Then Nether Tempest, Living Bomb & Frost Bomb should behave all the same, returning a nil on IsSpellInRange.

So you, i still consider this a bug on Blizzards behalf and i'm only posting this for ppl to be aware of when doing range checks.

----------


## Bgreen12

> The line is bold to highlight the fact that I thought the comment could be equally applied to your own post. In regards to your (I am assuming) sarcastic quip about my spelling, I am happy to inform you that I am not American and thus it is spelled correctly. Sarcasm doesn't translate well in the written form, a good way I have seen people make it clear is to add a cheeky /end sarcasm tag after their text. Your reply is quite childish and you are again merely belittling people instead of making constructive critism, it does not take a huge effort to phrase a criticism in a positive manner - check Ninjaderps post on the same topic if you would like to see someone expressing annoyance at leech postings whilst maintaining a constructive turn of phrase.



Stop embarrassing yourself. Check deadpanstiffy's post to see that you lose at the internetz.

Also go back and look at the guide I made on spell checking, I think you'll find it helpful. Unless "criticism" is indeed spelled "critism" in other countries aswell.

----------


## Keyka

> Great Work Kick but it's still firing off Readiness before Rapid Fire, so I've manually removed it from the code for now until you have had a chance to look at it sir. Thanks again for all you do!


*if UnitBuffID("player", "82926") then RunMacroText("/cast Aimed Shot!")
return true
end*
dosnt work for me(fps loss & do nothing)
im change 
if UnitBuffID("player", "82926") then return true
end
recast delay 500
spell ID 19434

----------


## Wopak

Update on IsSpellInRange 'bug'

It's now conclusive that passing spels name or spell ID will bug IsSpellInRange and cause it to return nil no matter what.

But the simple solution is passing the spells index, then it's all good, go figure...

I guess rewanping the Talent system was more than the <15years experienced programmers @ Blizzard could handle. That or there's a good reason why it works like this, a reason they're just not sharing with thte public ^^

----------


## buntcake72

> With thanks to Knightnova1 I have incorporated traps into my rotations.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v2.zip
> 
> Again BM/MM/SV
> 
> - Left Alt will fire off Explosive Trap, followed by Ice Trap, followed finally by Snake Trap
> - Right Alt will fire off Freezing Trap
> 
> ...


One more thing on the BM profile for Single Target. It will lock up on the Kill Command and not fire any shots if the pet isn't in range/etc. Just an FYI, again, not too versed in code but I'm thinking it's saying the pet is too far away to cast it. Not sure if something can be added to nullify that and return it to the normal shot sequence when the pet is out of range. Happened to me last night on Beth'tillac for sure.

----------


## kickmydog

> One more thing on the BM profile for Single Target. It will lock up on the Kill Command and not fire any shots if the pet isn't in range/etc. Just an FYI, again, not too versed in code but I'm thinking it's saying the pet is too far away to cast it. Not sure if something can be added to nullify that and return it to the normal shot sequence when the pet is out of range. Happened to me last night on Beth'tillac for sure.


At the moment the range check for this doesn't work with PQR. Nothing I can do about it atm. For fights like this, ultraxion, madness, spine, ragnoros I recommend using a different spec.

----------


## Pearl4611

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Update on IsSpellInRange 'bug'
> 
> It's now conclusive that passing spels name or spell ID will bug IsSpellInRange and cause it to return nil no matter what.
> 
> But the simple solution is passing the spells index, then it's all good, go figure...
> 
> I guess rewanping the Talent system was more than the <15years experienced programmers @ Blizzard could handle. That or there's a good reason why it works like this, a reason they're just not sharing with thte public ^^


just did a small test of my own.....



```

/dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(585), "target")           returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Smite", "target")              returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(14914), "target")         returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Holy Fire" "target")            returned 1 


```

seems to be working fine for me in my tests :-/

I know I use a range check on my Warlock as well, and it works for whatever spell I used there

----------


## Wopak

> just did a small test of my own.....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(585), "target")           returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Smite", "target")              returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(14914), "target")         returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Holy Fire" "target")            returned 1 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bu_ba_911

As i stated some posts ago, this seems mostly affect spell you gain thru talents or spells thats modified', like Devastate "replaces" Sunder Armor (This wasn't tested by me tho,)

Now if you want to check my allegation, you can do with the 2 spell i've personally tested, thaye are Mage-"Living Bomb" & Death Knight-"Frost Strike"

Other spells i've been told fails is:
Distract
Envenom
Cobra Shot
Immolate
Incinerate
Impending Victory 

But as i said, passing spell index to IsSpellInRange seems to sort it for some reason.

----------


## buntcake72

Bubba, your DK Blood Profiles also stop working randomly as well. Seems to happen on any sustained fights for longer than 1 minute. Not sure what you need from me to provide beyond what I'm seeing but I'll be glad to help.

----------


## buntcake72

> At the moment the range check for this doesn't work with PQR. Nothing I can do about it atm. For fights like this, ultraxion, madness, spine, ragnoros I recommend using a different spec.


Considering BM is the top DPS spec, that's just not a valid reason. I tried the SV profile and it literally was 6k less and my gear is iLVL 408. Sad that Blizz nerfed it so bad as I love SV. But I understand the issue, just hope something gets fixed soon enough. Sucks that you guys have this issue.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi bu_ba_911
> 
> As i stated some posts ago, this seems mostly affect spell you gain thru talents or spells thats modified', like Devastate "replaces" Sunder Armor (This wasn't tested by me tho,)
> 
> Now if you want to check my allegation, you can do with the 2 spell i've personally tested, thaye are Mage-"Living Bomb" & Death Knight-"Frost Strike"
> 
> Other spells i've been told fails is:
> Distract
> Envenom
> ...


will do

*edit*
just pass the original spell id that it was morphed from.... or a spell that has equal range >.> 




> Bubba, your DK Blood Profiles also stop working randomly as well. Seems to happen on any sustained fights for longer than 1 minute. Not sure what you need from me to provide beyond what I'm seeing but I'll be glad to help.


are u sure you are on the most up to date Data File and Blood DK file?

----------


## rovillien

Oke im offering *€10* via paypal or moneybookers for working offsets of *4.0.6 13623*

----------


## crystal_tech

> Oke im offering *€10* via paypal or moneybookers for working offsets of *4.0.6 13623*


sorry pqr was released after that patch hit so xepler never made offsets for it. now what you can do is ask really nicely and see if xelper will get you the offsets, you'll need to do this for him to get it.

1: he'll need the client exe from that patch
2: you'll prob have to use the old 1.1.1 version of pqr
3: you'll need to code your own profiles ( this will be hard because I think wowhead is purging/merging old info.

good luck.

----------


## buntcake72

> are u sure you are on the most up to date Data File and Blood DK file?


I did, still freezes up with the new data file from 9/6 and the profiles from 9/5.

----------


## blacknightlll

Used your dk profile for about 3 hours last night and I didn't get any freezing issues but it was throwing a error in game about the same time hes talking about. About a min in. Don't remember what it was ATM. I'll retry it when I get home tonight.

----------


## sheuron

> I don't know if this affects PQR, since i'm not using this, but another private program.
> 
> IsSpellInRange seems to be bugged on some spells, this is what i have so far:
> Living Bomb
> Frost Strike
> Distract
> Envenom
> Cobra Shot
> Immolate
> ...


The game use alias to refer some spells. IsSpellInRange is not working with some spells because all information is parsed on root spell.

By example. If you want to know the range on "Impending Victory", you will need to do IsSpellInRange on his root spell "Victory Rush"

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I did, still freezes up with the new data file from 9/6 and the profiles from 9/5.





> Used your dk profile for about 3 hours last night and I didn't get any freezing issues but it was throwing a error in game about the same time hes talking about. About a min in. Don't remember what it was ATM. I'll retry it when I get home tonight.


found the error, updated a quick fix  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

> Since I know nothing of how to code these things, I just used what you had listed to try and make a "Use: Trinket" ability, like you have for gloves. I used exactly what you had showing in the picture, but instead of using slot 10, I replaced the 10 with 14. I don't know if that makes much difference, but it's still not using the trinket. I'm tihnking that to use an actual trinket, maybe I need to use something other than what you use for gloves? Like I said, I don't know a bit on how to code or write these profiles, or even make abilities. I just want it to use my trinket for the extra 2290 agility, on every CD.


You may need to move the priority around, For your class or w/e you might need to move it up further my class has dead spots all over so regardless where my Gloves are in the rotation they are activated. I'd suggest moving it to the beginning of your actual abilities and see if it fires then. However the code is fine just switch the 10 to the proper item slot 13 for top trinket and 14 for bottom trinket.

----------


## kickmydog

> Great Work Kick but it's still firing off Readiness before Rapid Fire, so I've manually removed it from the code for now until you have had a chance to look at it sir. Thanks again for all you do!


Found the problem. It should be fixed now, but if you are uncomfortable using it replace Rapid Fire with Rapid Fire (pushdown).

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v3.zip

- Changed Rapid Fire to be used when pet focus is low to increase pet damage.
- Changed Lynx Rush code so that it is used with Rabid.
- Readiness will be delayed until after Lynx Rush's cooldown has counted down 4s, to prevent the 2nd Lynx Rush overwriting the first.
- Lynx Rush is unlinked from Bestial Wrath, however, if BW has 6s or less on cooldown Lynx Rush will wait for it.

----------


## kickmydog

> Considering BM is the top DPS spec, that's just not a valid reason. I tried the SV profile and it literally was 6k less and my gear is iLVL 408. Sad that Blizz nerfed it so bad as I love SV. But I understand the issue, just hope something gets fixed soon enough. Sucks that you guys have this issue.


Lol, take your complaint to Blizzard, they have acknowledged the issue is a bug.

That being said try this bit of code and get back to me if it does fix the issue.



```
if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
```

This will check if the pet is in range to growl, if so then it will attempt to KC.

Edit: Just tested, doesn't work. Kinda of shit out of luck at this point.

Edit2: I could code something so that if you held down a button it would bypass Kill Command, according to some Simulationcraft that I've seen this would knock dps down by about 7%. Let me know if that interests you.

----------


## temp123

> found the error, updated a quick fix


thanks

10 chars

----------


## jeffrey92

pqr isnt picking up the beta anybody knowof a fix for this please ?  :Smile:

----------


## Wopak

[QUOTE=bu_ba_911;2484019]will do

*edit*
just pass the original spell id that it was morphed from.... or a spell that has equal range >.> 

or.... just pass the spells index in the spellbook  :Smile: , thats like... super easy!

----------


## surfman

> found the error, updated a quick fix


buba - I am getting an error when i try to upgrade your profiles using the link ---> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt 

Anyone else or is it just me?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> pqr isnt picking up the beta anybody knowof a fix for this please ?


-_- Download newest offsets or wait for Xelper to add them.

----------


## Wopak

> The game use alias to refer some spells. IsSpellInRange is not working with some spells because all information is parsed on root spell.
> 
> By example. If you want to know the range on "Impending Victory", you will need to do IsSpellInRange on his root spell "Victory Rush"


So out of curiosity, what would the 'root' spell be for Living Bomb then ?

----------


## jeffrey92

ive got the problem because i downloaded the latest offsets its not picking up my characters on the beta realm

----------


## Sheepmoon

> ive got the problem because i downloaded the latest offsets its not picking up my characters on the beta realm


There are no offsets for the latest beta.

----------


## jeffrey92

right so i cant use pqr with beta anymore ? gutted  :Frown:  cheers for the help anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Sheepmoon

Yeah unless Xelper decides to release the newest beta offsets but I think he is waiting for the actual MoP release now.

----------


## crystal_tech

> buba - I am getting an error when i try to upgrade your profiles using the link ---> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt 
> 
> Anyone else or is it just me?


yea i broke the links give me some time, updating the svn for team nova 
use svn to grab new stuff until its all updated.

svn link:bubba-pqr-profiles - Revision 280: /trunk bubba-pqr-profiles-read-only

----------


## sheuron

> So out of curiosity, what would the 'root' spell be for Living Bomb then ?


1. Learn Living Bomb talent
2. Drag spell to UI
3. Unlearn Living Bomb spell
4. Check what is shown on buttom where you dragged Living bomb before.

Also you can try this addon, and check some related spells id
SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns

----------


## Fumi

Hi guys, im just trying to learn using PQR so far, i made it Spam Fireball! but i've looked at Sheuron's fire code, how he handels "Pyroblast!" procs, but when "Pyroblast!" procs it just keeps spaming pyroblast :S i dont know if its because im using Sheuron's profile as a template and he has all the "Data" files.

----------


## Wopak

> 1. Learn Living Bomb talent
> 2. Drag spell to UI
> 3. Unlearn Living Bomb spell
> 4. Check what is shown on buttom where you dragged Living bomb before.
> 
> Also you can try this addon, and check some related spells id
> SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns


That a good thought in therory, but say a Frost Death Knigths [Frost Strike], thats just not doable, as you can not un talent Frost Strike and see what remains on the bar.

So... as i said just use IsSpellinRange with the spells index from the spellbook.

----------


## Wrathchild

Hi all. I have a problem when it starts. Writes "Not Logged In". Run as administrator. Started after the update 5.0.4.
PQR Updated. Latest offsets. MS NetFramework 4.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bubba
> 
> Updated to your newest Blood DK profile just now and as soon as I activate it I get this error message. I was going to just close the error and see if it works anyway but it's a continuous error as you can see from the count. 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FBvjT.jpg


I tanked a dungeon before I left for work with it. Ill need to look it over again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fzU

> No plans for TG currently.


According to EJ there is full crit gemming and TG to go... pre_MOP_release bosses are nuked too fast  :Big Grin:  would be nice to see an effort in a TG profile as well  :Smile:  I used your SMF profile tonight (thank you for that) and it did quite ok if execute phase is long enough to push damage up again. Damage lists in MOP boss fights will show real warrior damage...

----------


## kingdps

SMF and TG are using the same Rota in MoP

----------


## averykey

Anyone have a working hour of twlight/fadinglight skip?

My version works okay but it requires the user to be aware :O

edit:

update for ret

Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
or pqr update

Changed the way dp procs are handled, fixed a weird bug that caused the rotation not to work, better inq handling hopefully, on my test it didn't fall off.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I tanked a dungeon before I left for work with it. Ill need to look it over again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No worries, I'll use the previous version for the moment.  :Smile: 

Sent a small donation your way as well for all your hard work. Not much, I'm a college student lol, but enough to buy yourself a drink!  :Smile:

----------


## Zeldrak

> Since there is a use ability already coded be sure you change both 10's to 14, check carefully since there are two references to 10 you need to change in the ability.
> 
> Also be sure your on use trinket is in slot 2 else you would be wanting to change 10 to 13 in the above example.
> 
> Another way would be to add /use 14 in the action part of any given burst ability, such as zealotry or wings.
> 
> Oh and why would you have an agi trinket and not a str one?


I meant to update my post, but I managed to figure out what I had done wrong. I forgot to edit the settings inthe left bottom window, which was causing it not to work. And, regarding my trinket choice, I apologize, I should have mentioned this is for a hunter and not s strength class. My hunter is using the 397 valor trinket, or, Kiroptyric Sigil rather. Again, I apologize for not stating that before, lol. I got it to work though, but the question is, will it still be there when I load PQR back up today.

----------


## buntcake72

> Lol, take your complaint to Blizzard, they have acknowledged the issue is a bug.
> 
> That being said try this bit of code and get back to me if it does fix the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
> ```
> ...



LAWL, I hear ya Kick, Blizz is idiotic for that. Don't kill yourself over it, it's their issue. I appreciate everything and will just switch specs when called for.

----------


## buntcake72

> found the error, updated a quick fix


Now it is completely broken, doesn't even attack at all......just sits there and auto attacks. Tested it out in LFR and in a random. Nada. I downloaded all your new files, swapped the three data files, the new profiles just to give you some background. Maybe something in the data code was incorrect?

----------


## Chewbakaaaa

> Anyone have a working hour of twlight/fadinglight skip?
> 
> My version works okay but it requires the user to be aware :O
> 
> edit:
> 
> update for ret
> 
> Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
> ...


Btw, lay on hands will never be used if you have a your buffs on you because it returns false before it gets to the lay on hands check

----------


## averykey

> Btw, lay on hands will never be used if you have a your buffs on you because it returns false before it gets to the lay on hands check


Thanks for catching that rep+

----------


## Zeldrak

Hey, I have a quick question about the hunter profiles that I use, and I'm sure either Kickmydog or Sheuron can answer this, since I use their profiles mainly. I was just wondering if the profiles cast "Mend Pet" at all? I don't see it listed in the abilities that are in the rotation, and I searched google to see if I could find out how to make that ability to throw in since I'm going to be using this to farm some dungeons and solo some stuff. I was led to several xml files on some SVN repositories, but nothing showing how it was actually coded in the ability section. If one of you experienced folks could make the ability and also tell me what to put in the lower left hand box, then just post it up here (not as a download, if that can even be done, but as either code or php) that would be great, then that way I could just copy/paste and create the ability and throw it into the rotation.

If this is too much of a hassle and burden on you guys, I do apologize. I'm not here trying to make your lives miserable. I'm just trying to learn how to make the abilities and such, and I do that by actually looking at what's already made. So, please don't take it as me demanding something from you all, like some of these posters do. If it's at all inconvenient, please just ignore my request.  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Just used the new Simcraft, since druid now does not throw errors when tying to import, and noticed that according to simcraft on OOC procs, it is using Thrash when I tried parsing for Ultraxion. Not real sure why this is, or if its not a bug since Simcraft is still very very buggy.



```
Default action list
#	count	action,conditions
8	15.00	auto_attack
9	0.00  	skull_bash_cat
A	11.16	savage_roar,if=buff.savage_roar.remains<=1|buff.savage_roar.down
B	1.00  	tolvir_potion,if=buff.bloodlust.react|(target.health.pct<=25&buff.berserk.up)|target.time_to_die<=40
C	6.00  	use_item,name=deep_earth_grips,sync=tigers_fury
D	12.00	tigers_fury,if=energy<=35&(!buff.omen_of_clarity.react)
E	2.00  	berserk,if=buff.tigers_fury.up|(target.time_to_die<25&cooldown.tigers_fury.remains>6)
F	0.00  	incarnation,if=buff.berserk.up&talent.incarnation.enabled
G	0.00  	faerie_fire,if=debuff.weakened_armor.stack<3
H	7.79  	ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=1&dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=2.1&target.health.pct<=60
I	12.96	ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=5&dot.rip.ticking&target.health.pct<=60
J	9.83  	rip,if=combo_points>=5&target.time_to_die>=6&dot.rip.remains<2.0&(buff.berserk.up|(dot.rip.remains+1.9)<=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains)
K	0.00  	ravage,extend_rip=1,if=position_back&dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=4&combo_points<5
L	0.00  	shred,extend_rip=1,if=position_back&dot.rip.ticking&dot.rip.remains<=4&combo_points<5
M	0.98  	ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=5&dot.rip.remains>5.0&buff.savage_roar.remains>=3.0&buff.berserk.up
N	1.96  	savage_roar,if=combo_points>=5&target.time_to_die>=8.5&buff.savage_roar.remains<=dot.rip.remains
O	1.03  	rake,if=dot.rake.remains<3
P	8.19  	thrash_cat,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react&dot.thrash_cat.remains<3
Q	0.00  	ravage,extend_rip=1,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react&dot.rake.multiplier>tick_multiplier&target.health.pct>60
R	0.00  	shred,extend_rip=1,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react&dot.rake.multiplier>tick_multiplier&target.health.pct>60
S	2.58  	rake,if=buff.omen_of_clarity.react
T	1.44  	ferocious_bite,if=(target.time_to_die<=4&combo_points>=5)|target.time_to_die<=1
U	2.89  	ferocious_bite,if=combo_points>=5&dot.rip.remains>=6.0
V	0.00  	ravage,if=(buff.tigers_fury.up|buff.berserk.up)
W	0.00  	ravage,if=((combo_points<5&dot.rip.remains<3.0)|(combo_points=0&buff.savage_roar.remains<2))
X	0.00  	ravage,if=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains<=3.0
Y	0.00  	ravage,if=target.time_to_die<=8.5
Z	0.00   	ravage,if=energy.time_to_max<=1.0
a	63.41	rake,if=(buff.tigers_fury.up|buff.berserk.up)
b	19.96	rake,if=((combo_points<5&dot.rip.remains<3.0)|(combo_points=0&buff.savage_roar.remains<2))
c	23.24	rake,if=cooldown.tigers_fury.remains<=3.0
d	2.68	        rake,if=target.time_to_die<=8.5
e	38.42	rake,if=energy.time_to_max<=1.0
f	0.00	        treants,if=talent.force_of_nature.enabled
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey, I have a quick question about the hunter profiles that I use, and I'm sure either Kickmydog or Sheuron can answer this, since I use their profiles mainly. I was just wondering if the profiles cast "Mend Pet" at all? I don't see it listed in the abilities that are in the rotation, and I searched google to see if I could find out how to make that ability to throw in since I'm going to be using this to farm some dungeons and solo some stuff. I was led to several xml files on some SVN repositories, but nothing showing how it was actually coded in the ability section. If one of you experienced folks could make the ability and also tell me what to put in the lower left hand box, then just post it up here (not as a download, if that can even be done, but as either code or php) that would be great, then that way I could just copy/paste and create the ability and throw it into the rotation.
> 
> If this is too much of a hassle and burden on you guys, I do apologize. I'm not here trying to make your lives miserable. I'm just trying to learn how to make the abilities and such, and I do that by actually looking at what's already made. So, please don't take it as me demanding something from you all, like some of these posters do. If it's at all inconvenient, please just ignore my request.


Give this a try. Make sure that you place the ability high on your rotation



```
if UnitExists("pet")  -- is your pet out?
and not UnitIsDead("pet") -- pet is not dead
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("pet") == false -- pet is in Line of Sight
and (100 * UnitHealth("pet") / UnitHealthMax("pet")) < 90  -- pet health is below 90%
and not UnitBuffID("pet",136)  -- no mend pet already on pet
then RunMacroText("/cast Mend Pet") 
return true end
```

Spellid should be 0

----------


## Zeldrak

> Give this a try. Make sure that you place the ability high on your rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("pet")  -- is your pet out?
> and not UnitIsDead("pet") -- pet is not dead
> and PQR_IsOutOfSight("pet") == false -- pet is in Line of Sight
> and (100 * UnitHealth("pet") / UnitHealthMax("pet")) < 90  -- pet health is below 90%
> ...


Thank you so very much! If it weren't for this rep cap that's implemented I'd send you rep. I will have to wait until I can rep again. For now, a textual +rep x2 for you, and when I can, I will send you the actual rep. I really need to search for documentation on how to make these things, and also read over all the profiles. I'm slowly learning, and it's rather fun.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Give this a try. Make sure that you place the ability high on your rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitExists("pet")  -- is your pet out?
> and not UnitIsDead("pet") -- pet is not dead
> and PQR_IsOutOfSight("pet") == false -- pet is in Line of Sight
> and (100 * UnitHealth("pet") / UnitHealthMax("pet")) < 90  -- pet health is below 90%
> ...


Is Mend Pet now channeled, with no cancel casting you are going to be healing for 10 seconds every time when the pet is below 90% when the base heal is 25% over 10 seconds ?

----------


## kickmydog

> Is Mend Pet now channeled, with no cancel casting you are going to be healing for 10 seconds every time when the pet is below 90% when the base heal is 25% over 10 seconds ?


It hasn't been channeled since early BC. It's a HOT now.

----------


## bauwoo

Any Disc Priest PVP/PVE profiles. Search is down.

"connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any Disc Priest PVP/PVE profiles. Search is down.
> 
> "connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"


Funny story... working on one for a friend 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Just used the new Simcraft, since druid now does not throw errors when tying to import, and noticed that according to simcraft on OOC procs, it is using Thrash when I tried parsing for Ultraxion. Not real sure why this is, or if its not a bug since Simcraft is still very very buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Default action list
> #	count	action,conditions
> 8	15.00	auto_attack
> 9	0.00  	skull_bash_cat
> ...


I doubt it's a bug. As I'm sure you know, Omen of Clarity is our signature buff that allows any of our spells to fire off with no Energy cost. And since Thrash adds in a Bleeding buff on the target, If it is in fact used with Omen of Clarity, it could be a potential DPS increase. Not much, probably a few 100 DPS at most, but a increase. 

Give me a few days, and I'll see about adding this into my rotation and see how it goes. Since I've got work and everything now, I don't have much time to do things.

----------


## bauwoo

You're a busy guy, buba.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I doubt it's a bug. As I'm sure you know, Omen of Clarity is our signature buff that allows any of our spells to fire off with no Energy cost. And since Thrash adds in a Bleeding buff on the target, If it is in fact used with Omen of Clarity, it could be a potential DPS increase. Not much, probably a few 100 DPS at most, but a increase. 
> 
> Give me a few days, and I'll see about adding this into my rotation and see how it goes. Since I've got work and everything now, I don't have much time to do things.


Ya, I know about OOC lol, I was only questioning the effectiveness of Thrash vs Shred or w/e. Didn't think the bleed dmg was more than the raw dmg of a free filler, but look forward to this being added.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Now it is completely broken, doesn't even attack at all......just sits there and auto attacks. Tested it out in LFR and in a random. Nada. I downloaded all your new files, swapped the three data files, the new profiles just to give you some background. Maybe something in the data code was incorrect?


I'll take a look at it again... did a dungeon with it before I left, maybe I accidentally saved a typo in there before I left for work 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

Just a quick update.

Pof and horn of winter is working on all of my profiles.
Thanks, to kink as I just looked at his code and saw what needed to be changed.
2H frost I did 74.4k DPS on lfr madness
I never got that high with my old profiles unless I was unholy so I am alittle happy right now  :Big Grin: 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just a quick update.
> 
> Pof and horn of winter is working on all of my profiles.
> Thanks, to kink as I just looked at his code and saw what needed to be changed.
> 2H frost I did 74.4k DPS on lfr madness
> I never got that high with my old profiles unless I was unholy so I am alittle happy right now 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I'm happy that 2H frost is viable, It's going to be amazing to level with  :Smile:  will be practically 2 shotting mobs. The only downside it seems other classes are pulling ahead by a decent margin :\.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Everyone who uses my profiles, please use Download from Url and update my Profiles using the current txt file

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt

This will 

A.) fix the Death Knight Blood issue.

B.) Update EVERY update link for Nova Profiles currently in use  :Smile: 

we updated the file structure of the SVN so we needed to update the update links as well.

----------


## blacknightlll

@buba just dl your profiles via svn. bloods been going for 5 min on dummy no errors so far  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @buba just dl your profiles via svn. bloods been going for 5 min on dummy no errors so far


Woot Woot  :Big Grin: !!!!

yea as i was heading out to work i just saved Death Knight and uploaded it.... I left out a ) <-- >.<

----------


## blacknightlll

@buba any chance you can do a holy shock pvp profile?  :Stick Out Tongue:  or anyone for that matter

----------


## knightnova1

> According to EJ there is full crit gemming and TG to go... pre_MOP_release bosses are nuked too fast  would be nice to see an effort in a TG profile as well  I used your SMF profile tonight (thank you for that) and it did quite ok if execute phase is long enough to push damage up again. Damage lists in MOP boss fights will show real warrior damage...


What do you mean did quite ok? Can you personally do more dps without this profile? Do you have a profile that does more dps than it? You cant compare to other classes when the classes are unablanced right now, you have to make sure you are timing your cooldowns properly like pre-potting, using recklessness at start of fight if the fight is longer then 5 minutes, potting again when boss is near death and recklessness again during execute phase. If the profile is doing more dps then you personally can and if its doing more dps then other profiles that how does that not make it top dps? How does it qualify as ok? A simple rotation provides okay results, this profile preforms to the best results known. Download simcraft and simulate your character, my results are 45k, then i go dps the dummy and i get 45k (without execute, pots, recklessness, etc). PQR can handle functions better then the simcraft program and therefor you can yield better results. This program only handles your rotation. Target switching, cooldown usage, raid awareness, movement (behind target), and everything come from the player. Consider who is out dpsing you and what they are doing and when they are doing it. Most rogues pop all their cooldowns at the start of the fight, if you pre-pot and shout then charge+leap then recklessness you can keep up, also consider if they are bis and what your gear looks like. Just having heroic gear does not mean bis, even though items are same ilvl they are far better then other items. Classes are unbalanced right now, but there is many things you can do outside of pqr to boost your dps and close the gap. If you aren't happy with your dps try harder.

----------


## Zeldrak

> Is Mend Pet now channeled, with no cancel casting you are going to be healing for 10 seconds every time when the pet is below 90% when the base heal is 25% over 10 seconds ?


No, mend pet is now an instant cast HoT. It doesn't cost any energy either. It's basically a free pet heal, that's instant. Using what Kick gave me, and placing it at the top of the rotation, I've been farming instances with absolutely no pet deaths. It's working out perfectly.

----------


## imdasandman

if you are using my unholy profile please take out soul reaper out of the rotation... I accidently left it in there from playing around on the beta a couple days ago

----------


## average

> Ya, I know about OOC lol, I was only questioning the effectiveness of Thrash vs Shred or w/e. Didn't think the bleed dmg was more than the raw dmg of a free filler, but look forward to this being added.


Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion on The Fluid Druid forum


> I added Thrash on OOC procs to the T13H rotation. This was about a 600 DPS gain.

----------


## Noelpqr

@bu_ba_911
while looking at ur code for Heart Strike
i saw that the script is casting the spell and the bot too

----------


## Wopak

> 1. Learn Living Bomb talent
> 2. Drag spell to UI
> 3. Unlearn Living Bomb spell
> 4. Check what is shown on buttom where you dragged Living bomb before.
> 
> Also you can try this addon, and check some related spells id
> SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns


^^ That addon, SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns
Tried it, filtered for Frost Strike and tried with all the spellID's the addon came up with and IsSpellInRange still fails.

So i reject your reality and substitute it with my own  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> ^^ That addon, SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns
> Tried it, filtered for Frost Strike and tried with all the spellID's the addon came up with and IsSpellInRange still fails.
> 
> So i reject your reality and substitute it with my own


if you really wanted to fix your problem, you would stop being an ass and look at other peoples code.

I really think you are just trolling, but I will try to help anyway.



```
local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local CrusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
local FacingTarget = PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

if HolyPower == 5 or not FacingTarget then
	return false
end

if HolyPower < 5 and IsSpellInRange(CrusaderStrike, "target") == 0 then
	return true
end
```

0 == false, 1 == true

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911
> while looking at ur code for Heart Strike
> i saw that the script is casting the spell and the bot too




It verifies that the spell was cast. More necessary for warlock, but I made it a habit 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> ^^ That addon, SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns
> Tried it, filtered for Frost Strike and tried with all the spellID's the addon came up with and IsSpellInRange still fails.
> 
> So i reject your reality and substitute it with my own





> if you really wanted to fix your problem, you would stop being an ass and look at other peoples code.
> 
> I really think you are just trolling, but I will try to help anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local CrusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> ...



link: API IsSpellInRange - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

some notes on this api:

You will get a 'nil' if:

1) The spell cannot be cast on the unit. i.e. attempting to check range using 'Frostbolt' on a party member will always return 'nil', similarly testing 'Heal' against an enemy target will also return nil.
2) If the unit is not 'visible' (see API UnitIsVisible) then you will get a nil, and not a '0' as you might expect.
3) The unit doesnt exist (e.g. 'target' when you have nothing targetted)
4) The current player does not know this spell (so you cannot use 'Heal' to test 40 yard range for anyone other than a priest)
5) It can be used for scanning raid members distances, but just take care what spell you use. For example scanning heal range will start throwing out 'nil' if a raid member is mind controlled.


so best use of IsSpellinRange() would be this:



```
local inRange = 0
--sets up if target is in range of spell
if UnitExists("target") and UnitIsVisible("target") and UnitIsEnemy("target") then
   inRange = IsSpellInRange("spellid", "target")
end

--if your in range then do what you want
if inRange==1 then
   return true
end
```

----------


## sheuron

> ^^ That addon, SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns
> Tried it, filtered for Frost Strike and tried with all the spellID's the addon came up with and IsSpellInRange still fails.
> 
> So i reject your reality and substitute it with my own


No idea what you trying to do. 

If you want to check range on specific spell and is not working with IsSpellInRange just use another spell with same range to check it.

If you want to cast a new MoP spell not detected by PQR use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(???),nil). If you try to cast his root spell the interface will lockout randomly.

----------


## Zeldrak

@Sheuron
I was using your profile to raid DS last night, and I noticed that on Ultraxion and the Ship fights (as well as a couple of other bosses that I don't remember) it wasn't working. I switched to Kickmydog's profile on the fly, and it worked. Not sure why. If this is a known issue, then I apologize. I don't know if it's a range thing, or what, but on some DS bosses your profile doesn't work. It will work on trash pulls, but not on some bosses.

----------


## Dominium

@Bu_ba

I downloaded the SVN snapshot of Nova profiles, copied all the data stuff into my data folder, then copied all Paladin files into Paladin folder yet it doesnt work? 2 profiles show up in PQR Holy No Mouseover and Holy Mouseover, both without any notes/info. When I activate them, my fps drops. Could you help me out pleasE?

Cheers!

----------


## moor2

I´m encountering weird problem while using Nova´s Blood tank profile and Gabbz feral.
After a while in combat (boss, dummy, trash mobs, whatever) rotation stops and whole UI (even with or without any addons) stops responding, cant click any spell (even in spellbook). Only relog helps.

Is that on PQR or client side?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Funny story... working on one for a friend 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I am also taking your work bu_ba_911 with holy paladins and trying to transfer it to a working disc priest profile as well...It's going well so far for leveling..as I don't have a 85 to build it on lol

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I´m encountering weird problem while using Nova´s Blood tank profile and Gabbz feral.
> After a while in combat (boss, dummy, trash mobs, whatever) rotation stops and whole UI (even with or without any addons) stops responding, cant click any spell (even in spellbook). Only relog helps.
> 
> Is that on PQR or client side?



Sounds like the problem I was having last week. Try update to the newest profile and data file from his svn, should work perfect then. Also just noticed today that the profile supports Blood Tap which is better than the other 2 rune talents for tanking. I'm getting even better results with it now.  :Smile:  My own fault for not looking through the code properly.

----------


## moor2

> Sounds like the problem I was having last week. Try update to the newest profile and data file from his svn, should work perfect then. Also just noticed today that the profile supports Blood Tap which is better than the other 2 rune talents for tanking. I'm getting even better results with it now.  My own fault for not looking through the code properly.


yup, thanks that helped!
now i have to find good profile for feral & Guardian :L

----------


## Ruinit

> Everyone who uses my profiles, please use Download from Url and update my Profiles using the current txt file
> 
> http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt
> 
> This will 
> 
> A.) fix the Death Knight Blood issue.
> 
> B.) Update EVERY update link for Nova Profiles currently in use 
> ...


This txt link isn't working for me?

----------


## twinkee

Click on it then copy past addy

----------


## Ruinit

> Click on it then copy past addy


yea it just started working again

----------


## Taran32

Had any of the developers made any plans for *Arms PvP profiles*? I thought Bubba or Team Nova might tackle that one again (Bubb'a older one was amazing), or even Sheep, but I didn't see anything listed in a search. Seems they're fun again so it'd be awesome to have a basic one that incorporated the new talents.

----------


## supermann

Write on Demonology profile, need some help:

how i have to write a spell that checked the demonic Fury ?

Maybe Buba or Crystaltech or Xelper himself could take me in the right direction ?

Thanks

----------


## Bgreen12

> Had any of the developers made any plans for *Arms PvP profiles*? I thought Bubba or Team Nova might tackle that one again (Bubb'a older one was amazing), or even Sheep, but I didn't see anything listed in a search. Seems they're fun again so it'd be awesome to have a basic one that incorporated the new talents.


I am making one as I lvl. I'm 47 now and raping in bgs. It is fun cus got so many interrupts. I can write one for 85s if you guys want. It would just be adding interrupts and self heals to the pve simcraft rotation

If anyone wants what I got so far its protection and arms rotations. Arms for pvp and protection leveling dungeons pm me

----------


## Bgreen12

> Write on Demonology profile, need some help:
> 
> how i have to write a spell that checked the demonic Fury ?
> 
> Maybe Buba or Crystaltech or Xelper himself could take me in the right direction ?
> 
> Thanks


I believe UnitPower("player",15) will return the demonic fury value

----------


## temp123

It would be exiting to find out if there are any big gun have warlock demo in development? It was the first profile I was looking towards when patch hit, it seems that I'm not fortunate and it's coming last one x)

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm working on demo atm, however to me demo is played out and I like to try something new. Like i said i'm working on it.

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> I was using your profile to raid DS last night, and I noticed that on Ultraxion and the Ship fights (as well as a couple of other bosses that I don't remember) it wasn't working. I switched to Kickmydog's profile on the fly, and it worked. Not sure why. If this is a known issue, then I apologize. I don't know if it's a range thing, or what, but on some DS bosses your profile doesn't work. It will work on trash pulls, but not on some bosses.


Those profiles are not designed for raiding, is just a piece of code intended to level up or learn how a basic profile works and mod yourself.

At level 90 I will delete any reference to old raids on my profiles, mean no more Dragon Soul support.

----------


## Taran32

> I am making one as I lvl. I'm 47 now and raping in bgs. It is fun cus got so many interrupts. I can write one for 85s if you guys want. It would just be adding interrupts and self heals to the pve simcraft rotation
> 
> If anyone wants what I got so far its protection and arms rotations. Arms for pvp and protection leveling dungeons pm me


That would be perfect. How soon do you think you could get that up and running? Right now I'm just pvping on other characters until one gets released.

----------


## Wopak

> if you really wanted to fix your problem, you would stop being an ass and look at other peoples code.
> 
> I really think you are just trolling, but I will try to help anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local CrusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> ...


Why dont you keep a sober tone and stop the name calling, the least you could do is test my postulate with f.ex. Frost Strike, if i'm wrong, i'm man enough to admit it, if i'm right, well fine.

----------


## Wopak

> link: API IsSpellInRange - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> some notes on this api:
> 
> You will get a 'nil' if:
> 
> 1) The spell cannot be cast on the unit. i.e. attempting to check range using 'Frostbolt' on a party member will always return 'nil', similarly testing 'Heal' against an enemy target will also return nil.
> 2) If the unit is not 'visible' (see API UnitIsVisible) then you will get a nil, and not a '0' as you might expect.
> 3) The unit doesnt exist (e.g. 'target' when you have nothing targetted)
> ...


Ok, so i tried your code and didn't work for me with Frost Strike as a Frost DK, did you try this ?

----------


## Ssateneth

> link: API IsSpellInRange - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> some notes on this api:
> 
> You will get a 'nil' if:
> 
> 1) The spell cannot be cast on the unit. i.e. attempting to check range using 'Frostbolt' on a party member will always return 'nil', similarly testing 'Heal' against an enemy target will also return nil.
> 2) If the unit is not 'visible' (see API UnitIsVisible) then you will get a nil, and not a '0' as you might expect.
> 3) The unit doesnt exist (e.g. 'target' when you have nothing targetted)
> ...


You completely ignored his issue. Did you even bother to see if you could replicate his problem? Certain spells are BUGGED. If he has a hostile target within melee range and wants to get IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb","target"), it SHOULD return 1, but it returns nil. This also occurs with Devastate and ... wait for it ... FROST STRIKE! Instead of trying to look smart, how about looking to see if his problem is actually a problem and not a bad assumption on your part that he is stupid.

----------


## crystal_tech

> You completely ignored his issue. Did you even bother to see if you could replicate his problem? Certain spells are BUGGED. If he has a hostile target within melee range and wants to get IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb","target"), it SHOULD return 1, but it returns nil. This also occurs with Devastate and ... wait for it ... FROST STRIKE! Instead of trying to look smart, how about looking to see if his problem is actually a problem and not a bad assumption on your part that he is stupid.


wow just wow.

if IsSpellInRange() is bugged have you tried the PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) instead?

and just check if its 8 yards or less? 

if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") <= 8 then
do something
end

might be the workaround you need for this. I think the id that your using is wrong as the game itself wouldn't let you cast it if you where in range or not if it was bugged.

----------


## Bgreen12

> That would be perfect. How soon do you think you could get that up and running? Right now I'm just pvping on other characters until one gets released.



I mean by the time people get to 90 in mop ill be there too so I'd say by then atleast

----------


## Taran32

> I mean by the time people get to 90 in mop ill be there too so I'd say by then atleast


Oh I meant with regards to 85. You mentioned possibly being able to code one for current levels, so I was more interested in that. Or did I read that wrong?

----------


## Wopak

> wow just wow.
> 
> if IsSpellInRange() is bugged have you tried the PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) instead?
> 
> and just check if its 8 yards or less? 
> 
> if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") <= 8 then
> do something
> end
> ...


Hi crystal_tech.

First of, thank you for your constructive input.

First of, as i said in my original post. I'm not using PQR or anything else found here on ownedcore, i merely brought this issue up for you guys as a heads up. Now with that said, let's continue.

The link you gave earlier API IsSpellInRange - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft is outdated, as it doesn't state that you can also pass spelll index as an argument to IsSpellInRange, so the correct documentation for this would be:
inRange = IsSpellInRange(index, "bookType", "unit") or IsSpellInRange("name", "unit")
Return values remains the same as always.

Using a range check on those spell thats bugged was actually my first workaround, but i found it to flakey.

So the right approach to solve this is the following.
If IsSpellInRange([name or ID], "unit") fail, you should try IsSpellInRange(index, "bookType", "unit")

The reason you want to check first with the normal way IsSpellInRange([name or ID], "unit"), is because i just found out that Tricks of the Trade is bugged is used with the spell index.

So to summ it up.
First check the way you normally do, if that returns empty, then check with the spell index and problem solved.

----------


## kabman

not sure why but non of the lock profiles are working for me. Any ideas?

----------


## kickmydog

If you are using my BM rotation replace the Kill Command ability with the following



```
if not IsPetAttackActive() 
or IsRightControlKeyDown() 
or UnitIsDead("pet") then return false end

if IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2649)), "pettarget") == 1 then return true end
```

This will make the rotation skip Kill Command when you hold down Right CTRL or it will skip if you do not have a pet out or your pet is dead. This might help on those fights where the pet goes nuts and won't Kill Command.

----------


## sheuron

> Hi crystal_tech.
> 
> First of, thank you for your constructive input.
> 
> First of, as i said in my original post. I'm not using PQR or anything else found here on ownedcore, i merely brought this issue up for you guys as a heads up. Now with that said, let's continue.
> 
> The link you gave earlier API IsSpellInRange - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft is outdated, as it doesn't state that you can also pass spelll index as an argument to IsSpellInRange, so the correct documentation for this would be:
> inRange = IsSpellInRange(index, "bookType", "unit") or IsSpellInRange("name", "unit")
> Return values remains the same as always.
> ...


You name all things you dont understand bug?

*It's not a bug, IT'S A FEATURE*

----------


## imdasandman

> You completely ignored his issue. Did you even bother to see if you could replicate his problem? Certain spells are BUGGED. If he has a hostile target within melee range and wants to get IsSpellInRange("Living Bomb","target"), it SHOULD return 1, but it returns nil. This also occurs with Devastate and ... wait for it ... FROST STRIKE! Instead of trying to look smart, how about looking to see if his problem is actually a problem and not a bad assumption on your part that he is stupid.


you are a contribute at least post like one this is the garbage a leecher would write

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ssateneth

> you are a contribute at least post like one this is the garbage a leecher would write
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I contributed a lot when lua ninja hack was around (about the time of late tier 9, early tier 10 of WotLK) by making 1 button rotations, but I got fed up with the same redundant questions that were asked left and right. I had hoped people would -learn- from my scripts, but apparently that was too hard, so I stopped writing scripts and stopped receiving rep.

----------


## wooloveshacks

Whatever you think of Ssateneth's post in this thread, it's undeniable that Ssateneth is legendary in scripting. 

Loved the luaninja scripts (and assistance given to other scripters). and they're still used by quite a few as the framework for their current work.

On that note, I'd like to thank everyone for their contributions and wish you all a happy 2 week, 3 days countdown till MoP  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Aaaaaaaaaaand, to further update on the Feral Rotation of using Rake only and Shred/Mangle for Rip extensions, here's a little Blizzard feedback from Ghostcrawler:
Beta Class Balance Analysis Pt. II - Forums - World of Warcraft



> At both level 85 and level 90, in high-mastery conditions, Rake will outscale Shred for DPE and become the primary filler move for CPs. Shred is still weaved in to extend rip duration and letting tf/proc buffed Rakes roll, but overall the rotations is largely simplified by just spamming rake.
> 
> 
> Yeah, this seems like a valid concern (i.e. the numbers make sense). We'll investigate and try to shift damage around to discourage it.



Soooo, further ado, my profile will be staying the same as it is as most likely, from the wording of that post, they are going to remove damage from rake and put it in other places. My guess, their going to probably seriously buff Rip to make up for the missing Damage or add it back to Shred/Mangle like it was before 5.0.4.

Until something comes out on Beta, it's a big waiting game to see exactly what their going to do from stopping Rake spam. For all we know, they might Buff our Bleeds and Nerf our mastery, which doesn't seem half bad since the mastery got a buff I believe in 5.0.4.

----------


## crystal_tech

this will be the last post on the isspellinrange api,

I wasn't trying to start a flame war and I never used luaninja, with the info that i posted from wowwikki i was hoping that we could find coders the workaround for the api messing up. I posted the info from that page to show people what can cause a nil value on the call. its a major patch and things changed we all are having to relearn a bit so there will be bugs/errors/upset people but I wasn't trying to 'out smart' anyone.

Anywho, I'm sorry if I seemed like that. Next up: Demo Lock!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> this will be the last post on the isspellinrange api,
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a flame war and I never used luaninja, with the info that i posted from wowwikki i was hoping that we could find coders the workaround for the api messing up. I posted the info from that page to show people what can cause a nil value on the call. its a major patch and things changed we all are having to relearn a bit so there will be bugs/errors/upset people but I wasn't trying to 'out smart' anyone.
> 
> Anywho, I'm sorry if I seemed like that. Next up: Demo Lock!


Woot woot  :Stick Out Tongue:  I know quite a few people who are expectant of Demo  :Big Grin: !

----------


## KleskReaver

@ [Blinded]

Just wanted to give you a heads up, in the new 5 man instance "Scarlet Halls" there are some mobs that man cannons called "Scarlet Cannoneer": Scarlet Cannoneer - NPC - World of Warcraft

these mobs don't engage you in combat and just stand there firing cannon balls onto your group doing AOE damage

Due to the way these mobs function I had to add "Scarlet Cannoneer" to your list of SpecialAggro targets in "PQR_notValid.lua"

tested and works  :Smile:

----------


## Wopak

> You name all things you dont understand bug?
> 
> *It's not a bug, IT'S A FEATURE*


Hi sheuron

Thank you for you input, thats very constructive.

I'm inclined to ask you if you reply to stuff thats to advanced to comprehend with useless answers?

So what is it you're so sure i dont understand?

How hard is it to log into WOW, target a Traning Dummy and try all the ideas thats been posted here and take a constructive appoach on the subject.

/dump IsSpellInRange("Frost Strike", "target")

What result do you get? ohh wait, you say use the damn spellid, ok well lets try that...

/dump IsSpellInRange("49143", "target")

Hmm, better try ALL the spell id's from SpellList : Data Mods : World of Warcraft AddOns that matches Frost Strike

/dump IsSpellInRange("43568", "target")
/dump IsSpellInRange("49143", "target")
/dump IsSpellInRange("60951", "target")
/dump IsSpellInRange("66047", "target")
/dump IsSpellInRange("66196", "target")
/dump IsSpellInRange("79895", "target")

Well, ok then. Next step is drag Frost Strike to the actionbar and unlearn Frost Strike and see what remains, nah nogo Frost Strike can't be unlearned.

Well can just do a 5 yards distance check. Well thats a nogo too, because melee isn't just 5 yards, its like this

If target is within 5 yards
or
Target is within (13/6)+Targets Combatreach _Combat reach can by read of memory in the object field_

Whatever the biggest of the two.

----------


## Wopak

> this will be the last post on the isspellinrange api,
> 
> I wasn't trying to start a flame war and I never used luaninja, with the info that i posted from wowwikki i was hoping that we could find coders the workaround for the api messing up. I posted the info from that page to show people what can cause a nil value on the call. its a major patch and things changed we all are having to relearn a bit so there will be bugs/errors/upset people but I wasn't trying to 'out smart' anyone.
> 
> Anywho, I'm sorry if I seemed like that. Next up: Demo Lock!


I know you werent trying to start anything, also you're the only one actually giving constructive feedback.

I was just replying that the info on wowwiki was outdated and has been for a long time and writing the correct info in my reply.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hi sheuron
> 
> Thank you for you input, thats very constructive.
> 
> I'm inclined to ask you if you reply to stuff thats to advanced to comprehend with useless answers?
> 
> So what is it you're so sure i dont understand?
> 
> How hard is it to log into WOW, target a Traning Dummy and try all the ideas thats been posted here and take a constructive appoach on the subject.
> ...


im not sure but isnt frost strike spellid 45902 ?

----------


## Wopak

Hi Gabbz

Where did you get that spellid, because if you do a /dump GetSpellInfo("Frost Strike") ingame it returns 49143.

I'm pretty sure 45902 is Blood Strike.

But if you have some info, i would love to have it  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> Hi Gabbz
> 
> Where did you get that spellid, because if you do a /dump GetSpellInfo("Frost Strike") ingame it returns 49143.
> 
> I'm pretty sure 45902 is Blood Strike.
> 
> But if you have some info, i would love to have it


according to my spellbook and id checker i don't even have blood strike in frost presence.......

im using ovale as spell/buff checker etc

----------


## dklcfr

g'z on contrib gabbz.

----------


## Wopak

> according to my spellbook and id checker i don't even have blood strike in frost presence.......
> 
> im using ovale as spell/buff checker etc


This addon? Ovale Spell Priority - Buffs & Debuffs - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## Gabbz

> This addon? Ovale Spell Priority - Buffs & Debuffs - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse


Aye

But anyway IsSpellInRange dont work on melee cause they dont have a range ?
if you try SpellHasRange - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons it returns empty.
So basically you cant use that on melee spells ?
Im not sure about this but afaik you need to find something else to check if its in melee range

----------


## Wopak

Melee is underlaid the same argements and return value rules in IsSpellInRange as every other spell. Is Blizzards API every spell (or ability if you like) , is plain and simple called a spell.
So thats not an issue.

Anyway, i downloaded Ovale, i'm gonna look into it and se what it does codewise. Just have to pick up my 13 year old son @ the airport first.

Thx for your input.

EDIT: Ohh and thx for the constructive feedback ofc!

----------


## buskimaster

Is there any prospect profile ? 
Thx...

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Is there any prospect profile ? 
> Thx...


Onya had a profile that prospected, then made rings and necks and then disenchanted them. Give his name a name a search and it should be in his signature I think.

----------


## Fumi

could anyone help me out with my Mage Profile, i've made it spam fireball but i cant make it use Pyroblast on "Pyroblast!" procs

this is my pyroblast code but it dosent cast it when it procs  :Frown: 


```
if UnitBuffID("player",48108)
then return true end
end
```

nvm i fixed it  :Big Grin:  had Fireblast over Pyroblast in rotation editor  :Embarrassment:

----------


## averykey

Have two questions, How can I get the spec and class of the player? and can we get what rotation the user is currently using in pqr?

Any help is greatly appreciated, rep++.

----------


## 11452939

Tell me where to find or how to make Offsets_16048 for beta

----------


## Wopak

> Aye
> 
> But anyway IsSpellInRange dont work on melee cause they dont have a range ?
> if you try SpellHasRange - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons it returns empty.
> So basically you cant use that on melee spells ?
> Im not sure about this but afaik you need to find something else to check if its in melee range


Ok, here goes....
Credit where credit is deserved..

Gabbz, thanks for giving pointers even tho you actually didn't indirectly, but it set me off in the right direction.

It's all about Global SpellID's (Not to be confused with SpellID's) and Spellbook indexes (As i stated earlier).

----------


## Wopak

> Have two questions, How can I get the spec and class of the player? and can we get what rotation the user is currently using in pqr?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, rep++.


Spec = GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())
It's the second return value

Class = UnitClass("player")

----------


## kclux

Is there a way that I can run a macro AFTER a spell was cast? PQR offers the macro before but how can I do something after, like say ability was used and then /use potion . Thanks.

Forget about this, I tried to approach something the wrong way.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is there a way that I can run a macro AFTER a spell was cast? PQR offers the macro before but how can I do something after, like say ability was used and then /use potion . Thanks.


Can you say exactly what you are trying to do? What spell?

----------


## kclux

> Can you say exactly what you are trying to do? What spell?


Nothing thanks, I had a stupid thought  :Smile:  Fixed already.

----------


## 11452939

Can someone write. Where can I get a new client version Offsets 16048???

----------


## yourson

> Can someone write. Where can I get a new client version Offsets 16048???


They are not yet up. Patience.

----------


## averykey

Anyone know what's wrong with this?



```
 local hasSeal = false
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end

local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)

if hasSeal then
	if UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
elseif hasSeal then
	if UnitExists("target") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	
				end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

thanks for your help LazyLazy




> Spec = GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())
> It's the second return value
> 
> Class = UnitClass("player")


Can you show me an example of the code in use?

Class == "PALADIN"?

I don't understand how to return the second value, do I just need to print it out in WoW? and if so how?
Spec = GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())
It's the second return value

----------


## Bgreen12

> Anyone know what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end
> 
> ...




Your hasSeal is always returning true regardless of if you have the spells or not..

Should be for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do if UnitBuffID("player",v) then hasSeal = true end end

It's like you defined the v variable as whatever the spells are and you didn't use it at all lol..

I didn't really look at the rest of your coding but let me know if this fixes it


Edit: idk if spells is a buff or debuffs that you're checking for. I didnt bother to look up the spellids but this should point you in the right direction


Editedit: you can clean up some of your loops if you use "and" in your if loops.

Like so:

if hasSeal 
and UnitExists("focus") 
and (UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0)

then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")

end


if hasSeal
and UnitExists("target") 
and (UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0)

then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	

end

----------


## Wopak

> Anyone know what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end
> 
> ...


if UnitClass("player") == "PALADIN" then
-- do something
end

As for the GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()), you can do

if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Frost" then
-- Do something
end

"Frost" for a Frost DK, if you want to know what to put in == "Frost" just do this in game
/dump (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())))

----------


## Wopak

[QUOTE=averykey;2488341]Anyone know what's wrong with this?



```
 local hasSeal = false
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end

local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)

if hasSeal then
    if UnitExists("focus") then
        if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
elseif hasSeal then
    if UnitExists("target") then
        if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")    
                end
            end
        end
    end
end
```

As Paladin's Seals are you moved to the Stancebar, they are accesible with GetShapeshiftForm and CastShapeshiftForm, so with that in mind, your code could be simplified to

-- DELETE THE 3 LINES BELOW ---
local hasSeal = false
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end
-- DELETE THE 3 LINES ABOVE ---
local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)
if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 0 and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
if UnitExists("focus") or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
elseif UnitExists("target") or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")
end
end

I don't understand why you do this tho
if UnitExists("focus") or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")

You're saying: If i have a focus or i'm to far away to cast Crusader Strike on focus, then cast Crusader Strike on focus
Don't you want to cast on target if you focus exists and is to far away?

----------


## firepong

> Anyone know what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do hasSeal = true end
> 
> ...





> Your hasSeal is always returning true regardless of if you have the spells or not..
> 
> Should be for _,v in ipairs(Spells) do if UnitBuffID("player",v) then hasSeal = true end end
> 
> It's like you defined the v variable as whatever the spells are and you didn't use it at all lol..
> 
> I didn't really look at the rest of your coding but let me know if this fixes it
> 
> 
> ...





> if UnitClass("player") == "PALADIN" then
> -- do something
> end
> 
> As for the GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()), you can do
> 
> if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Frost" then
> -- Do something
> end
> ...


All of this seems to look right. What I don't get though Avery is why you do your "end" that way. With it going that way, your leaving loops open until it hits that last end, in turn using up memory. The bigger the rotation you get with the end's this way, the more memory the rotation will use. For me, I would do it this way:



```
 local hasSeal = false
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }

for i=1,#Spells do
	if UnitBuffID("Player",Spells[i]) then
		hasSeal = true
	end
end

local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)

if hasSeal then
	if UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
		end
	elseif UnitExists("target") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	
		end
	end
end
```

This way, it closes all those loose ends. Again, as green stated, don't know if its a Buff or Debuff, so change to your content up there (just added in what bgreen already stated. But on that subject, for the life of me, I don't get why people still use ipairs. It's also a big waste of memory.). I changed it to the way I would do it. No reason in having a elseif for hasSeal when both of the if's were checking to see if it was true anyways.

----------


## firepong

> Originally Posted by averykey
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  local hasSeal = false
> ...


It's the PLAYER'S Focus. If the player has a enemy set to his Focus, it will cast Judgement on that target instead, to keep the CS debuff up on that target for added DPS. This has been done for a while and in multi-target situation's, it's shown about 500-1k DPS increase depending on circumstances.

----------


## Bgreen12

> All of this seems to look right. What I don't get though Avery is why you do your "end" that way. With it going that way, your leaving loops open until it hits that last end, in turn using up memory. The bigger the rotation you get with the end's this way, the more memory the rotation will use. For me, I would do it this way:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> 
> for i=1,#Spells do
> ...


Nice tip on not using ipairs. I don't got much coding exp so ill be changing all my ipairs to the way you have them.

----------


## PIPOL13

firepong
forums write that into the rotation can be "thrashing" plug and DPS goes up

----------


## Wopak

[QUOTE=firepong;2488463]


> It's the PLAYER'S Focus. If the player has a enemy set to his Focus, it will cast Judgement on that target instead, to keep the CS debuff up on that target for added DPS. This has been done for a while and in multi-target situation's, it's shown about 500-1k DPS increase depending on circumstances.


You're right ofc, i'm jusr used to working with SpellID's like that: CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271)
I should ofc have checked what 20271 was ^^

----------


## moochild

Not sure if anyone has done this yet, but has anyone picked apart the Nova HPAL profile to pull out the WoG/Flash of light portions for healing utility in BGs? If not I'd be interested in seeing which abilities/functions were needed to insert into my own profile to heal others with WoG/Instant FoL as ret in bgs.

----------


## firepong

> You're right ofc, i'm jusr used to working with SpellID's like that: CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271))
> I should ofc have checked what 20271 was ^^


Yeah, CastSpellByName usually goes like CastSpellByName("Name",target) where target is "Target","Focus","FocusTarget","TargetTarget", etc. You get my drift  :Embarrassment: 




> firepong
> forums write that into the rotation can be "thrashing" plug and DPS goes up


No shit Sherlock... Really, I've posted this about a day ago that I would look into it and get it coded into my rotation. At the moment, I don't have the time to get it coded in, but it will probably be in there tonight or tomorrow night. Most likely, there is a chance this will get changed, but I'm not sure. I know in my own tests thought that it showed about a 750 DPS increase. Not much, but it was a increase none-the-less.

----------


## averykey

> All of this seems to look right. What I don't get though Avery is why you do your "end" that way. With it going that way, your leaving loops open until it hits that last end, in turn using up memory. The bigger the rotation you get with the end's this way, the more memory the rotation will use. For me, I would do it this way:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> 
> for i=1,#Spells do
> ...


It still won't work, I have no idea why it isn't working.

edit: I just copied xelpers code for the seal info, I am not sure how the bracket stuff works; Does it just parse through the table/array?


I think the code stops checking after and that's why it won't cast on the dummys/dungeons/lfr

if hasSeal then
*if UnitExists("focus") then* 

because no focus exist, shouldn't it go to the elseif or am I wrong?

never reaches this??
* elseif UnitExists("target") then*




edit2:


I'm also have trouble with



```
 if select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) == nil or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 3.5 then
	return false
end

if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or UnitPower("player", 9) == 4 or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86172)) and not AoeSwap then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85256), "target")
elseif UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or UnitPower("player", 9) == 4 or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86172)) and AoeSwap then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53385), "target")
end
```

I don't understand why it isn't using divinestorm because cs/hotr is working fine.



```
 if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and not AoeSwap then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target")
elseif UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and AoeSwap then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53595), "target")
end
```

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron, or anyone for that matter, have the polymorph ability for arena/bg? Also, is the interrupt in arena working?

----------


## firepong

> It still won't work, I have no idea why it isn't working.
> 
> edit: I just copied xelpers code for the seal info, I am not sure how the bracket stuff works; Does it just parse through the table/array?


Pretty much, If any of the spellID's inside the local up there returns true from UnitBuffID() for the Player, then that's when it will fire to hasSeal == true. What I would do, is remove "local hasSeal = false and then do:


```

local Spells = { 1,2,3 }for i=1,#Spells do    local Seal = select(3,GetShapeshiftFormInfo(Spells[i]))    if Seal == 1 then        hasSeal = true    else        hasSeal = false    endend 


```

THAT SHOULD do it, but I'm not real positive. Like Lazy said, Seals are like Shape-Shift bar's now. GetShapeshiftForm() doesn't work for the Seal's, but the code I used does.

And yes, if the Focus Doesn't exist, it will then jump to elseif UnitExists("Target"). That's why I like elseif's so much  :Embarrassment:

----------


## averykey

Why isn't the code working then?



```
local hasSeal = false
local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }

for i=1,#Spells do
	if UnitBuffID("Player",Spells[i]) then
		hasSeal = true
	end
end

local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)

if hasSeal then
	if UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
		end
	elseif not UnitExists("focus") then
		if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	
		end
	end
end
```

Ability Name: Judgement
Actions: /startattack
cancelchannel: false
recast delay: 0
skip unknown: false
spell id: 0
target: target

I thought about using custom targets, but there is no need because it cast the spell on the focus and on the target with

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")


I'll give someone a few dollars on paypal to help me :O, I just need a few questions answered.

----------


## firepong

> Why isn't the code working then?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local hasSeal = false
> local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }
> 
> for i=1,#Spells do
> ...


Replace:


```

local Spells = { 31801, 20154, 20164, 20165 }for i=1,#Spells do    if UnitBuffID("Player",Spells[i]) then        hasSeal = true    endend 


```

with:


```

local Spells = { 1,2,3 }for i=1,#Spells do    local Seal = select(3,GetShapeshiftFormInfo(Spells[i]))    if Seal == 1 then        hasSeal = true    else        hasSeal = false    endend 


```

Seals do not show up on the Buff bar anymore, hence, you old code will always return false. Seals are now Shape-Shift forms that do not show up as buff's.

Hell, you could probably leave "local hasSeal = false" and remove my code to make:


```

local Spells = { 1,2,3 }for i=1,#Spells do    local Seal = select(3,GetShapeshiftFormInfo(Spells[i]))    if Seal == 1 then        hasSeal = true    endend 


```

And change Target: Target --> Target: Custom

----------


## Wopak

> Yeah, CastSpellByName usually goes like CastSpellByName("Name",target) where target is "Target","Focus","FocusTarget","TargetTarget", etc. You get my drift


I get your drift, beeing doing rotations for 6+ years, i just never used and never will use PQR, so i wasn't prepared for that way of calling it  :Smile:

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, or anyone for that matter, have the polymorph ability for arena/bg? Also, is the interrupt in arena working?


Copy/paste from the 4.3 pvp profiles. Should work.

EDIT: This si the old code using new function GetNumGroupMembers()


```
if not polyfunctions then

  function BeingTarget(t)
    if UnitIsUnit("target",t) then return true end
    for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers(), 1 do
      local member = "party"..tostring(i)
      if UnitIsUnit(member.."target",t) then return true end
    end
  end

  function CanbeCC(t)
    local debuff = { 118, 90337, 82676, 49203, 1499, 51514, 6770, 20066, 19386, 5484, 6358, 
                     8122, 5782, 2094, 33786, 605, 19503 }
    if not  HaveDebuff(t,debuff,1) 
    and not BeingTarget(t) 
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
    and UnitCanAttack("player",t) 
    and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(118)),t) == 1 
    then return true end
  end

  polyfunctions = true

end

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
  if CanbeCC("mouseover") then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover" return true 
  elseif CanbeCC("focus") then PQR_CustomTarget = "focus" return true 
  else 
    for n=1,GetNumArenaOpponents() do
      if CanbeCC("arena"..n) then PQR_CustomTarget = "arena"..n return true end
    end
  end
end
```

----------


## sheuron

10-11-2011 Thread: [BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.



> Can someone explain what Manual Mode does exactly and how to use it


09-09-2012 Thread: PQR - Rotation Bot



> I get your drift, beeing doing rotations for 6+ years, i just never used and never will use PQR, so i wasn't prepared for that way of calling it


 :Big Grin:

----------


## paveley

Oh Sheuron you made my night hahaha

----------


## cukiemunster

Just curious, but I have 2 different frost mage profiles downloaded, and neither use Living Bomb in the rotation. Just curious as to why? Noxxic(i know, i know) has LB as our #1 priority? Granted, I RARELY play my mage, but was thinking about giving it a whirl.

Nvm, I see it listed under Mage Bomb. My UI was bugging, so I didn't see it on the target dummy, and the Living Bomb spell is not in the rotation, but I see why now.

----------


## Xelper

> Target is within (13/6)+Targets Combatreach _Combat reach can by read of memory in the object field._


I will look into the "combat reach" being able to be read from the object manager. I hadn't seen it before, but if it is I will add it in.

EDIT: CombatReach = ObjectFields.End + 0x36,

Looks like it may be possible, I will need to see what that returns tomorrow when I get some free time.

----------


## Wopak

> I will look into the "combat reach" being able to be read from the object manager. I hadn't seen it before, but if it is I will add it in.
> 
> EDIT: CombatReach = ObjectFields.End + 0x36,
> 
> Looks like it may be possible, I will need to see what that returns tomorrow when I get some free time.


Don't sweat it on my behalf, i was merely pointing out the obvious to some of the your users that thought Melee range was 5 yards and as i said, i'm not using PQR, so if you plan on implementing it, it's quite important your users knows how to deal with the math on Combat Reach.

There's more to it tham just calculating distance from object a's x,y,z to object b's x,y,z as that will give you a distance from dead center x,y of those two objects.
This is especially an issue if you want a true bearing on "Can i reach this mob with my papersword or burn him with my imba spell"

Anyway, good luck with it  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Don't sweat it on my behalf, i was merely pointing out the obvious to some of the your users that thought Melee range was 5 yards and as i said, i'm not using PQR, so if you plan on implementing it, it's quite important your users knows how to deal with the math on Combat Reach.
> 
> There's more to it tham just calculating distance from object a's x,y,z to object b's x,y,z as that will give you a distance from dead center x,y of those two objects.
> This is especially an issue if you want a true bearing on "Can i reach this mob with my papersword or burn him with my imba spell"
> 
> Anyway, good luck with it


Lol, you could say that's how I did my own UnitDistance instead of using the one that Xelper made. For example, this one is the one I made using PQR_UnitInfo(), and it works great for when I use  :Wink: 


```
--Var1 = Target
--Var2 = Player
function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
	if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
		local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
		local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))
		local w = 100000
		local h = 100000
		local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)
		
		return distance
	end
end
```

For me, this one actually works better that the one Xelper made for some reason. But it does lower FPS a little and create stutter's because of all the Data going through it when called constantly.  :Embarrassment: 

I could probably take the UnitExists() part out and make it purely return Data all the time and just add in a UnitExits() function in the code before calling PQR_UnitDistance(), but this was the best way for my use of the code lol

EDIT* Sadly, it doesn't work with PQR_CustomTarget as PQR_UnitInfo() doesn't work with PQR_CustomTarget, from my test's anyway  :Frown: 
EDIT** Would be nice if PQR_CustomTarget can be made to work with Object Manager. I know there's a Unit Field in the Object Manager that differentiates if a Object is part of the world, as in non-selectable, or a Unit - Player or NPC.

----------


## Wopak

> Lol, you could say that's how I did my own UnitDistance instead of using the one that Xelper made.


Not understood ?

EDIT:
Why are you querying PQR_UnitInfo(var1) twice and the same with PQR_UnitInfo(var2)?

local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))

----------


## firepong

> Not understood ?
> 
> EDIT:
> Why are you querying PQR_UnitInfo(var1) twice and the same with PQR_UnitInfo(var2)?
> 
> local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))
> local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))


Because PQR_UnitInfor(var1) returns 5 Values or more, can't remember in a Table:
Value 1: X position
Value 2: Y position
Value 3: Z position
Value 4: Faction ID?
Value 5: Cant remember  :Cool:  I know most of the time, for me, it return's 0 lol

EDIT* See how I do select(1,... and select(2,...? I'm selecting those 2 values from the table that PQR_UnitInfo() is creating, in this case, The X and Y values of both my Target and myself in my rotation's.
EDIT** After reading over it, I just came to a conclusion. I don't have to call it twice, but hey, I made this function way back when I was just really starting to understand LUA coding. I'll have to change it around xD lol

----------


## Wopak

> Because PQR_UnitInfor(var1) returns 5 Values or more, can't remember in a Table:
> Value 1: X position
> Value 2: Y position
> Value 3: Z position
> Value 4: Faction ID?
> Value 5: Cant remember  I know most of the time, for me, it return's 0 lol
> 
> EDIT* See how I do select(1,... and select(2,...? I'm selecting those 2 values from the table that PQR_UnitInfo() is creating, in this case, The X and Y values of both my Target and myself in my rotation's.
> EDIT** After reading over it, I just came to a conclusion. I don't have to call it twice, but hey, I made this function way back when I was just really starting to understand LUA coding. I'll have to change it around xD lol


Your last EDIT was my point exactly  :Smile:  Now you've taken 2 call out out PQR_UnitDistance, that you basically have no control over, which leaves us with:

Function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)
local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)
local w = 100000
local h = 100000
local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)

return distance
end
end

-----
Now, i know this is all minor thing's, but i'm used to database optimizing IRL and everything adds up, so here goes.

You declaring to local variables that you're not carrying over to something else, or doing any other internal manipulation too, so i assume it's only 'fot the looks'
local w = 100000
local h = 100000
Delete those and put those values directly in the line

local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, 100000 - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, 100000 - (y1-y2))^2)

Now for this line itself, it's rather pointless to make distance a local variable for the exact same reasons as stated above, plus the fact that you're declaring distance only to return it in the next line, best option is to do this.
return sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)

and delete
return distance
Leaving you with

Function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)
local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)
return sqrt(min(x1 - x2, 100000 - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, 100000 - (y1-y2))^2)
end
end



For your thought's about taking out UnitExists(), i can't say really, i only deal with objects. But a general rule of thumb is: Always ensure you have valid input data

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

Testing comparison between Buba Fury Single Target and FAW, Results Attachment 10052 http://oi49.tinypic.com/34ypauc.jpg

----------


## Daganjaman

Still LF disc priest profiles both pvp / pve :s

----------


## Wopak

> Testing comparison between Buba Fury Single Target and FAW, Results Attachment 10052 http://oi49.tinypic.com/34ypauc.jpg


Crazy stuff.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Whats FAW?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Testing comparison between Buba Fury Single Target and FAW, Results Attachment 10052 http://oi49.tinypic.com/34ypauc.jpg


were u casting CD's on mine?

----------


## Wopak

> were u casting CD's on mine?


I asked CrazyCactuaR the same, he said: No cd's, same char, same gear, same target, same timespan (20 mins) for both tests.

----------


## Fumi

is it possible to make PQR press Keys after a key press? if i press E if will press Q W R right after ? or if i press R Q it will press mouse5?

----------


## frII

> Testing comparison between Buba Fury Single Target and FAW, Results Attachment 10052 http://oi49.tinypic.com/34ypauc.jpg


So who is FAW?Could u give a link to his profile,also DPS is kind of low.I have 35-37 on 85 lvl dummy.If u beat the new raid one,it's senless.

_Xelper_ are u plannig to fix interrupt?And could we expect it soon?=)
Best regards.

----------


## Wopak

> So who is FAW?Could u give a link to his profile,also DPS is kind of low.I have 35-37 on 85 lvl dummy.If u beat the new raid one,it's senless.
> 
> _Xelper_ are u plannig to fix interrupt?And could we expect it soon?=)
> Best regards.


"also DPS is kind of low" ^^ Compared to ?

Sorry i didn't relay all info, so here goes.

I asked CrazyCactuaR the same, he said: No cd's, same char, same gear, same target, same timespan (20 mins) for both tests.

Additional info: Training Dummy lvl 85, ilvl384

----------


## bu_ba_911

> "also DPS is kind of low" ^^ Compared to ?
> 
> Sorry i didn't relay all info, so here goes.
> 
> I asked CrazyCactuaR the same, he said: No cd's, same char, same gear, same target, same timespan (20 mins) for both tests.
> 
> Additional info: Training Dummy lvl 85, ilvl384


so just to clarify since I don't know what that other profile is.... i know for a fact my Profile doesn't auto cast ANY CD's.... Does the other profile auto cast ANY CD's as well?

----------


## Wopak

> so just to clarify since I don't know what that other profile is.... i know for a fact my Profile doesn't auto cast ANY CD's.... Does the other profile auto cast ANY CD's as well?


No it doesn't

I asked CrazyCactuaR the same, he said: *No cd's*, same char, same gear, same target, same timespan (20 mins) *for both tests*.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No it doesn't
> 
> I asked CrazyCactuaR the same, he said: *No cd's*, same char, same gear, same target, same timespan (20 mins) *for both tests*.


is FAW Sheuron's Fury Arms profile?

----------


## Wopak

I don't believe it's a PQR profile, but something more optimized...

----------


## crystal_tech

well adf.ly is down atm so heres an updated link: http://goo.gl/Zn3at

----------


## mrleo

> is FAW Sheuron's Fury Arms profile?


hey bubba... i need help... i have put shockwave to be cast when leftaltkey is down... but i want it to cast only when a target isnt immune to stun and only when i am actually going to hit them! is there a way to make a code into which u can add some buffs that ur target has that will make shockwave not fire? and about the facing/range thing? waiting for answer thanks in advance

----------


## sylaborg

just came back to wow.. updated PQR to 2.1.9 and download the offsets from the software.. after that updated my Ret profile to Xelpers new MOP beta profile.. after running it in game, all it does is just cast SoT.. nothing else.

Did i download the correct version and offsets?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bubba... i need help... i have put shockwave to be cast when leftaltkey is down... but i want it to cast only when a target isnt immune to stun and only when i am actually going to hit them! is there a way to make a code into which u can add some buffs that ur target has that will make shockwave not fire? and about the facing/range thing? waiting for answer thanks in advance


im assuming this is pvp based?

i'll try and put a list together for my pvp profiles when i start working on those

----------


## frII

Well I'm 409 itemlvl SMF fury,trinkets were-Bone-Link Fetish - Item - World of Warcraft and Eye of Unmaking - Item - World of Warcraft.

Weapons are Souldrinker - Item - World of Warcraft and normal version of it.
Tested with Sheurones,but useing Simcraft(I'm not sure who is author).

Gonna test buba's right now,if I be able to download them.

----------


## Wopak

> Well I'm 409 itemlvl SMF fury,trinkets were-Bone-Link Fetish - Item - World of Warcraft and Eye of Unmaking - Item - World of Warcraft.
> 
> Weapons are Souldrinker - Item - World of Warcraft and normal version of it.
> Tested with Sheurones,but useing Simcraft(I'm not sure who is author).
> 
> Gonna test buba's right now,if I be able to download them.


Ye well, there's a big difference to that ilvl and the he tested with with LFR weapons.

----------


## Wopak

> Well I'm 409 itemlvl SMF fury,trinkets were-Bone-Link Fetish - Item - World of Warcraft and Eye of Unmaking - Item - World of Warcraft.
> 
> Weapons are Souldrinker - Item - World of Warcraft and normal version of it.
> Tested with Sheurones,but useing Simcraft(I'm not sure who is author).
> 
> Gonna test buba's right now,if I be able to download them.


Ye well, there's a big difference to that ilvl and the he tested with with LFR weapons.

----------


## frII

Since I read that Creche of the Final Dragon - Item - World of Warcraft are much better I useing it right now.

Buba doesnt use Berserks rage and Dragon's roar(thats really could be the reason),Sheurone do,
buba-

Sheurone-

I alos can do Simcraft if you want.Again not sure who is the author.

And yes,I was useing CD's.

The author of very,very nice Fury Profiles called Simcraft are *knightnova1*

----------


## knightnova1

edit........

----------


## Kinkeh

> well adf.ly is down atm so heres an updated link: http://goo.gl/Zn3at


I'm sure it's kind of confusing who to download from for some people, you or bu_ba's SVN mainly because bu_ba's affliction has a higher version number then the one currently on your SVN.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm sure it's kind of confusing who to download from for some people, you or bu_ba's SVN mainly because bu_ba's affliction has a higher version number then the one currently on your SVN.


Lol we've been sorting issues like this out. Should be easier to tell shortly 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Your last EDIT was my point exactly  Now you've taken 2 call out out PQR_UnitDistance, that you basically have no control over, which leaves us with:
> 
> Function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
> if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then
> local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)
> local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)
> local w = 100000
> local h = 100000
> local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)
> ...


I'm fine with it the way it is after I changed to 1 PQR_UnitInfo. All the other stuff is localized so it has a space in memory. Just don't want it to keep adding and adding and adding W, H, and Distance to memory. With it localized, it will be in a reserved spot. now, I don't know if the return is in a saved memory spot, but until I know and even then, it's going to stay like it is. Not like it's wasting much memory spaces the way I have it right now.

EDIT* As soon as I figure out a way to get the X and Y Coordinates of a Zone ( Felwood, Mount Hyjal, Durotar, etc), this is what will be going in H and W. It's not going to be a fixed value like it is right now.

----------


## Frissle

@bu_ba_911

I'm having a bit trouble with your destro lock profile, when i actvate it with ALT-X nothing happends. Am i missing something completely fundamental?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Try with my profile on pqr http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101636169/Si...uryWorking.zip
> 
> The test shouldn't be of time either, it should be of damage done, easy test is do 22 million damage with both profiles, when 22 million damage is done then you can look at the dps and divide that by the damage done to determine how much time the rotation has ran, so yeah, test with same amounts of damage done for more accurate results please.
> 
> Here is an old one of mine with the profile i linked http://i45.tinypic.com/33jntco.jpg


Awesome profile!  :Smile:  got on my warrior alt to try it out on a dummy.

@ilvl 398, wielding 2 normal gurthalaks, 2400 crit/hit/exp capped and 1128 mastery. Pretty good in my opinion, seeing how RNG had some play in there.

----------


## crystal_tech

adf.ly is back up so either link will work

sidenote: workin with buba to make releases easier.

----------


## Wopak

> I'm fine with it the way it is after I changed to 1 PQR_UnitInfo. All the other stuff is localized so it has a space in memory. Just don't want it to keep adding and adding and adding W, H, and Distance to memory. With it localized, it will be in a reserved spot. now, I don't know if the return is in a saved memory spot, but until I know and even then, it's going to stay like it is. Not like it's wasting much memory spaces the way I have it right now.
> 
> EDIT* As soon as I figure out a way to get the X and Y Coordinates of a Zone ( Felwood, Mount Hyjal, Durotar, etc), this is what will be going in H and W. It's not going to be a fixed value like it is right now.


Right.. A reserved spot in memory.. Well you DO declare it every time you call the function, so quite unneccesary, but well nevermind.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Since I read that Creche of the Final Dragon - Item - World of Warcraft are much better I useing it right now.
> 
> Buba doesnt use Berserks rage and Dragon's roar(thats really could be the reason),Sheurone do,
> buba-
> 
> Sheurone-
> 
> I alos can do Simcraft if you want.Again not sure who is the author.
> 
> ...


I believe most CD's are situational.... Like Spine/Hagara/Zon'oz..... You don't want to blow CD's are the wrong time, so I have the Player just cast them themselves....

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Bubba, you're Blood DK profile is just wrong.

You're supposed to use Death Strike as much as possible to build up a good Blood Shield (mastery).
Your profile is currently only using Rune Strike and Heart Strike, and only uses Death Strike when HP is lost; to heal.

Also, please support the use of Blood Tap, as it is vital for all Blood DKs.

----------


## expunge

> I'm sure it's kind of confusing who to download from for some people, you or bu_ba's SVN mainly because bu_ba's affliction has a higher version number then the one currently on your SVN.


@Kinkeh, your newest update removed d&d from right shift and made it AMZ instead :P

I see why: 



```

-- AMZ on Left Alt.if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then   SpellCancelQueuedSpell()   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(51052),nil)   if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end   return trueend-- DnD on Right Shift.if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then   SpellCancelQueuedSpell()   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(51052),nil)   if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end   return trueend 


```

Spell ID's are the same.

----------


## firepong

> Right.. A reserved spot in memory.. Well you DO declare it every time you call the function, so quite unneccesary, but well nevermind.


If you wanna change it, be my guest. It's posted for everyone to use. I'm not stopping anyone from using it the way you posted it. No reason to be a smartass about the way I worded it.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Bubba, you're Blood DK profile is just wrong.
> 
> You're supposed to use Death Strike as much as possible to build up a good Blood Shield (mastery).
> Your profile is currently only using Rune Strike and Heart Strike, and only uses Death Strike when HP is lost; to heal.
> 
> Also, please support the use of Blood Tap, as it is vital for all Blood DKs.


Your main objective isn't to build blood shields anymore as blood, were suppose to be able take spike damage now hence the recent stamina increase, and death strike to heal up from that, again hence the death strike buff, the blood shield after that is incase spike damage is taken again you have the shield to protect you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba, you're Blood DK profile is just wrong.
> 
> You're supposed to use Death Strike as much as possible to build up a good Blood Shield (mastery).
> Your profile is currently only using Rune Strike and Heart Strike, and only uses Death Strike when HP is lost; to heal.
> 
> Also, please support the use of Blood Tap, as it is vital for all Blood DKs.


I stack Scent of Blood for my Death Strikes so that when I take damage, I'm instantly back at full health again.

The profile will continue to use Death Strike even when full health to help maintain Runic Power regen, which also in turn gives you a Blood Shield.

*edit* also it does support blood tap >.>

----------


## Dominium

To everyone asking about my ret PvP profile - I will be releasing it at 90, I dont have the time atm to write it and simply using Averykeys ret single target PvE profile is enough for random BG (top dmg in all 9 BGs I did today, only thing it lacks is utility). Just bind HoF, bubble, WoG etc. to shift+keybind.

Cheers!

----------


## averykey

> To everyone asking about my ret PvP profile - I will be releasing it at 90, I dont have the time atm to write it and simply using Averykeys ret single target PvE profile is enough for random BG (top dmg in all 9 BGs I did today, only thing it lacks is utility). Just bind HoF, bubble, WoG etc. to shift+keybind.
> 
> Cheers!


Glad to hear it's working good for you, re-writing the whole thing to include utility and better seal switching depending on the situation.




Does this look correct? trying to end everything if a condition is true like people suggested.


```

--if we don't have a seal check current aoe mode and apply that seal, if no aoe mode then cast truthif AoeSwap = nil then    if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 then        CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endelseif AoeSwap then    CastShapeshiftForm(1)end    elseif not AoeSwap then        CastShapeshiftForm(2)    endend 


```

still need to include seal of insight, does justice still exist or do people just pick up burden of guilt?

----------


## Wopak

> If you wanna change it, be my guest. It's posted for everyone to use. I'm not stopping anyone from using it the way you posted it. No reason to be a smartass about the way I worded it.


I'm sorry that you're taking it that way. You asked something about a FPS loss you had, i replied with the changes you could do in you end to at least minimize whatever minute things that clogs up eventually. I have no interested it changing it for my own good.

I wish you the best in your future coding.

----------


## Wopak

> Glad to hear it's working good for you, re-writing the whole thing to include utility and better seal switching depending on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look correct? trying to end everything if a condition is true like people suggested.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm just on my way out the door, so didnt quite look it all thru, but in the first line
if AoeSwap = nil then
it should be
if AoeSwap == nil then

Also this
if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 then
can be replaced by
if GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 0 then

----------


## firepong

> Glad to hear it's working good for you, re-writing the whole thing to include utility and better seal switching depending on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look correct? trying to end everything if a condition is true like people suggested.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```

//if we don't have a seal check current aoe mode and apply that seal, if no aoe mode then cast truthlocal index = GetShapeshiftForm()if AoeSwap = nil then    if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 1 or GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2 or GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 3 then //"Player" isn't needed because the Function is just a check on stance forms        CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endelseif AoeSwap and index ~= 1 then    CastShapeshiftForm(1)//end <------------------------------------------------------REMOVE THIS END HEREelseif not AoeSwap and index ~= 2 then    CastShapeshiftForm(2)end//end <------------------------------------------------------REMOVE THIS END HERE 


```

If the check was not there when switching to AE, it would keep spamming that ability over and over.

----------


## Dominium

> Glad to hear it's working good for you, re-writing the whole thing to include utility and better seal switching depending on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look correct? trying to end everything if a condition is true like people suggested.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The profile is working great  :Wink:  45k dps on HC Ultrax as a ilvl 395 mainly PvP geared retri pal (Haste reforge)

That code looks good, although I think I would just do it with if's and not elseif's, but that just me (very rarely using elseif)

I've never used Seal of Justice since 5.0.4 and thats in PvP, so I highly doubt theres any use whatsoever in PvE (+ yeah, ppl can take BoG)

----------


## bu_ba_911

```

if AoeSwap == nil then    if GetShapeshiftForm() == 0 or GetShapeshiftForm() == 3 then        CastShapeshiftForm(1)        AoESwap = true    elseif GetShapeshiftForm() == 2 then        AoESwap = false    endelseif AoeSwap == true and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 1 then    CastShapeshiftForm(1)elseif AoeSwap == false and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2 then     CastShapeshiftForm(2)end 


```

did i miss something?

----------


## Xelper

> Because PQR_UnitInfor(var1) returns 5 Values or more, can't remember in a Table:
> Value 1: X position
> Value 2: Y position
> Value 3: Z position
> Value 4: Faction ID?
> Value 5: Cant remember  I know most of the time, for me, it return's 0 lol


X, Y, Z, Rotation, Type (3 or 4, NPC or Player, I believe) and TargetGUID

----------


## firepong

> X, Y, Z, Rotation, Type (3 or 4, NPC or Player, I believe) and TargetGUID


Any possibility of PQR_CustomTarget to work with everything, NPC and Player, instead of just Player? This way, you can do PQR_CustomTarget with PQR_UnitInfo() and input all the data into a table. Then, use that table with yours or my UnitDistance code and for every Unit that's within so many units, say Melee == 5 yards, that could be a switch for AE. Just call the table with everyone within range of the player and have it return a number value of how many entries are in the table.

I know this could possibly cause FPS issues/high processor usage because the table will constantly be updated with data.

----------


## Daganjaman

Attachment 10085
Can someone help me here around this ability? Im trying to make Focus polymorph etc. pls help if you know where i did wrong cuz its not working.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ganjaman you have to upload it to another site like imgur and link it

----------


## imdasandman

Sheron, your arcane mage profile on madness in lfr locks up and all the debugger spits out is a continuous loop of "offensive spells". The issue was on some of deathwings arms and the big tentcles. It seems most likely an error with your range check you use in your offensive spells ability

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

I noticed while looking through Shueron's feral profile he made some interesting usage locals.




> local SpellID = PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and 33876 or 5221
> 
> if IsUsableSpell(SpellID) then 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID),nil)
> return true
> end


So I was thinking that for hunters we have three talents that would need to be on cooldown when using readiness. I was trying to figure out ways to do this, since you may only have one active at a time. Here is my idea, it doesn't work but I was wondering if anyone can spot and fix my errors.




> local huntertal = 0
> IsSpellKnown(130392) then huntertal = 130392 -- blink strike
> IsSpellKnown(131894) then huntertal = 131894 -- murder of crows
> IsSpellKnown(120697) then huntertal = 120697 -- lynx rush
> 
> if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(3045)) > 120 --rapid fire
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19574)) > 2 -- bestial wrath
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(120679)) > 2 -- dire beast
> and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(huntertal)) > 4 -- talent 
> then return true end

----------


## firepong

> I noticed while looking through Shueron's feral profile he made some interesting usage locals.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking that for hunters we have three talents that would need to be on cooldown when using readiness. I was trying to figure out ways to do this, since you may only have one active at a time. Here is my idea, it doesn't work but I was wondering if anyone can spot and fix my errors.


Do if IsSpellKnown() then for the first one and elseif for the other 2 then ad an end to it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

> Do if IsSpellKnown() then for the first one and elseif for the other 2 then ad an end to it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Thanks very much, works a charm now.

----------


## PrimoPie

Does anybody have Offsets for current Beta 16048... or could you tell me how to get it to work. I tried replacing the numbers in the xml file and had no luck.

----------


## Battler624

kinks? you dont post when you update your profile?

----------


## Kinkeh

> kinks? you dont post when you update your profile?


Nope I usually don't, one less post to this thread never hurts :P.

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Hey Kinkeh, I tried to send you a PM but it says your inbox is full.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Kinkeh, I tried to send you a PM but it says your inbox is full.


My bad, all cleared  :Smile: .

----------


## JohnnyPunani

> My bad, all cleared .


No problem. Message sent.  :Cool:

----------


## Leo467

Thing is that PQR help so much with extra boring things... like leveling, daily quests, LFR... and even boring parts of raiding. Thanks once again to everyone who contribute.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Nope I usually don't, one less post to this thread never hurts :P.


There's an update? :O I need to start keeping an eye on your signature then. Can't wait to test it out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daganjaman

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## ace99ro

> Nope I usually don't, one less post to this thread never hurts :P.


fix DnD spellid , u got some engineering tinker id instead of DnD , also right shift is pretty bad if you use WASD to move , i set mine on left ctrl , and left shift for pause , when u need to grip / cr someone

----------


## lawlmoto

> I noticed while looking through Shueron's feral profile he made some interesting usage locals.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking that for hunters we have three talents that would need to be on cooldown when using readiness. I was trying to figure out ways to do this, since you may only have one active at a time. Here is my idea, it doesn't work but I was wondering if anyone can spot and fix my errors.




```
local huntertal = (select(5,GetTalentInfo(13)) and 131894) or (select(5,GetTalentInfo(14)) and 130392) or (select(5,GetTalentInfo(15)) and 120697)
```



```
local huntertal
local talents = { 131894, 130392, 120697 }
for i=13, #talents do
	if select(5,GetTalentInfo(i)) then
		huntertal = talent[i-12]
	end
end
```

Should work as well

----------


## supermann

what development state are the demon lock profiles ?
greetz

----------


## firepong

Ok, just a update post on my profile. Profile with thrash will be uploaded this afternoon after I get more testing in on it to make sure it's working correctly.
Also, a update on Rake Prio's with the latest post from Ghostcrawler on the Battle.net forums:



> DruidRake was potentially able to beat Shred, with high mastery, so we moved some damage from Rake to their direct attacks:
> -- Increased the damage of Shred by 25%.
> -- Increased the damage of Ravage by 25%.
> -- Increased the damage of Mangle by 25%.
> -- Reduced the damage of Rake by 17%.


Link: Beta Class Balance Analysis Pt. II - Forums - World of Warcraft

So, Rake is staying the same and from my test's as well as what I've seen on Fluid Druid, Rake rarely, if ever hit's 1st in damage. Also, in fights lasting longer than 2 of our Burn Phases (All CD's popped), SotF is showing a DPS increase over Incarnation now. This was before the above Buff to Shred, Mangle and Ravage. And until Shred! (When Glyph of Shred is active) is buffed, the glyph is useless. Right now it is pulling roughly 15% less DPS than a regular Shred without the glyph.

EDIT* Don't know if this is on Live or not, but I have a feeling it is because of the restart that went on my server earlier today. But, I'm pretty sure it will be going out tomorrow.

----------


## gongmang1

> updated my hunter profiles once more.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v1.zip
> 
> This has all the hunter profiles in one link, BM/SV/MM.
> 
> - changed serpent sting mouseover so that it fires when LeftControl is down.
> - A Murder of Crows now checks hit points if it is less than 3x your character's Max hit points it won't be used. No point wasting a 2m cooldown ability on mobs you can breath on and they die.
> 
> * Still trying to get a working trap throwing code going, Once I do I will update again.




BM can completely replace the manual,nice!!!

----------


## Kinkeh

> fix DnD spellid , u got some engineering tinker id instead of DnD , also right shift is pretty bad if you use WASD to move , i set mine on left ctrl , and left shift for pause , when u need to grip / cr someone


Thanks for the heads up  :Smile: , I was messing around with that and forgot to change it back. I set it to left control, I'm going to leave these keys like this from now on since everyone has different preferences, they can be changed to their liking. Can update through the Download Update feature in PQR or through my original post.

----------


## Battler624

> Thanks for the heads up , I was messing around with that and forgot to change it back. I set it to left control, I'm going to leave these keys like this from now on since everyone has different preferences, they can be changed to their liking. Can update through the Download Update feature in PQR or through my original post.


again left ctrl is for the chat vent also nice profile pic i seen it before but where?

----------


## firepong

> again left ctrl is for the chat vent also nice profile pic i seen it before but where?


Maybe change vent to the Tilde (~) key? It's what I use for my vent and makes it a whole lot easier  :Wink: 

EDIT* Just a explanation. When using PQR, even if the profile doesn't use the left control, it's always bad to have Vent set to left Control, just for the simple fact that a lot of us profile writers will use the button for other thing's in our profile. The feature to change the PTT Key in Vent isn't there just for shits and giggles and to make it look better  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lostwalker

> what development state are the demon lock profiles ?
> greetz


I believe it's at the state of. not existing

----------


## lostwalker

> Does anybody have Offsets for current Beta 16048... or could you tell me how to get it to work. I tried replacing the numbers in the xml file and had no luck.


I think Xelper said, Peace Out! on Beta

----------


## firepong

Version 1.5.0 of my Feral Rotation uploaded. Download update through PQRotation. Thrash has been added in and does pretty good. out of 46mil damage, it did 5mil damage with a uptime of roughly 66% on the target dummy. ON a real boss, I estimate roughly 50% uptime because of movement.

Download both the rotation and the Data file.

----------


## Zathan

I'm curious, is it a tool to do "top DPS" ? Like if you know how to play your class really well, does it help at all to increase your DPS? I have PvE heroic progression in mind and I was just wondering if it's worth using it for that. It would be as a Ret Paladin and/or Feral druid DPS.

----------


## firepong

> I'm curious, is it a tool to do "top DPS" ? Like if you know how to play your class really well, does it help at all to increase your DPS? I have PvE heroic progression in mind and I was just wondering if it's worth using it for that. It would be as a Ret Paladin and/or Feral druid DPS.


Pretty much. If the rotation is coded right and well done, then it will do top DPS. When I first started using it, I was doing well with my Feral Druid. When I made my rotation and everything I was doing a good 3k more DPS with PQRotation than doing it by hand. It just sees Buffs/Debuff's/Cooldown much quicker than the Human eye can perceive.

P.S. This program is possibly the least detected Rotation Bot out there. Unless someone has been using PQRotation for a while and can tell (I know I can tell a fellow PQRotation user out of a group), then no one will know the real you from the bot, unless it's that much of a DPS increase. In that case, just say you've been reading up on the new rotation that you had to do after 5.0.4  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm curious, is it a tool to do "top DPS" ? Like if you know how to play your class really well, does it help at all to increase your DPS? I have PvE heroic progression in mind and I was just wondering if it's worth using it for that. It would be as a Ret Paladin and/or Feral druid DPS.


PQR is a quality of life fixer as I like to see it(to be perfectly honest, I enjoy the game more then I did doing rotations manually), before I found out about it I was doing fine in progression by hand..but handling the complicated rotations that require micro managing to perfect and do the numbers elitistjerks/simcraft say you can do AND watching mechanics like say heroic ragnaros is hard to do, and after doing it for a while it gets just plain tiring and thus you get burnt out, with PQR..it's easier to not treat the game like a job once you hit farming phase, like most people do. The only time I regret people using PQR is when leechers complain when certain profiles don't support certain things like CDs, etc..kind of annoying.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.5.1 uploaded. Try it out and let me know how it goes. It's basically a fix for more up-time on Thrash. The more uptime might actually in-inadvertently cause lower DPS, I'm not sure. If the DPS is lower, I will revert back to what it was before.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I'm curious, is it a tool to do "top DPS" ? Like if you know how to play your class really well, does it help at all to increase your DPS? I have PvE heroic progression in mind and I was just wondering if it's worth using it for that. It would be as a Ret Paladin and/or Feral druid DPS.


Pre-5.0 using firepongs feral kitty profile, I was out dpsing the better geared kitty in the raid, as well as 95% of any other I have ever ran with. When coded properly, it is unmatched. Of course, a shitty profile will be just that, shitty. Test it out, then try to match/beat the dps PQR puts out and see for yourself.

----------


## firepong

Version 1.5.2 uploaded. Update through PQRotation. Had some unexpected bugs popup from changes done in 1.5.1.

EDIT* Just a thought on my part. Since Rip can now be clipped (from what I've been told) what's a save duration to clip at now for the extra added seconds that get added to the clipping. Right now, I am currently clipping at 4 seconds, which is what it was pre-5.0.

----------


## Meatglue

Sheuron, your mage frost profiles working properly? I am getting buffs but no rotation.

----------


## bu_ba_911

To all who don't go to my Thread I keep for Team Nova's profiles.... I released a WIP Disc Priest profile.... it needs LOTS of feedback.... I need whats working well and what needs to be changed immediately  :Big Grin: 

Priests are my worst class by far and I need help getting it right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stephanicus

Just found out about this, GREATEST thing ever!
@Kinkeh Awesome 2H Frost profile man, one thing i noticed is its not using Plague Leech.

----------


## garoboldy

> Sheuron, your mage frost profiles working properly? I am getting buffs but no rotation.


Yeah a lot of Sheuron's profiles don't work with certain encounters or just randomly stop working.

Training Dummies, Ultra, DW Head, etc. all suffer from whatever bug or option is setup in his profiles to keep them from running the rotation.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just found out about this, GREATEST thing ever!
> @Kinkeh Awesome 2H Frost profile man, one thing i noticed is its not using Plague Leech.


2H frost only uses plague leech when:
-- Outbreak is about to come off cooldown (profile sometimes doesn't at inappropriate times)
-- We have a rime proc, BP is about to fall off and we have a unholy rune/death rune available. (rare occasions this even happens)

It's different between DW and 2H frost, DW uses it everytime BP is about to expire, same with blood/unholy. 2H is the only exception.

----------


## stephanicus

> 2H frost only uses plague leech when:
> -- Outbreak is about to come off cooldown (profile sometimes doesn't at inappropriate times)
> -- We have a rime proc, BP is about to fall off and we have a unholy rune/death rune available. (rare occasions this even happens)
> 
> It's different between DW and 2H frost, DW uses it everytime BP is about to expire, same with blood/unholy. 2H is the only exception.


Ah ok then. Top profile though, just goes to show i cant play the class very well haha. Gotta learn to write these profiles and contribute somehow instead of leeching...

----------


## averykey

Is this site sponsored by blizzard? Everything I click causes amazon to pop up to buy mop.

The seal switching isn't working.
It keeps casting for some reason.
Current code for Buff, and aoe switch.

Buff


```

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 then        CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endend 


```

aoe switch



```

if modtime == nil then    modtime = 0end--right ctrl switches aoe modeif IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then    modtime = GetTime()    if AoeSwap then         AoeSwap = nil        CastShapeshiftForm(1)        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")    else        AoeSwap = 1        CastShapeshiftForm(2)        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")    endend 


```

rep+ for help, will give a 3 dollars to anyone who can make a working code in buff so I don't have seal switching in aoe mode as well.

----------


## snippetsr

Looking for some code to keep 3x life bloom on my self or target without it dropping off.
Mostly for arenas

Been through abit of the other coders code but just gets a Lil complex when looking at raid tanks etc.....

Cheers guys any help greatly appreciated

----------


## cukiemunster

> This was before the above Buff to Shred, Mangle and Ravage. And until Shred! (When Glyph of Shred is active) is buffed, the glyph is useless. Right now it is pulling roughly 15% less DPS than a regular Shred without the glyph.


Wait, so you're saying that Glyph of Shred is useless? Why is that? Especially if they buffed Shred Damage, it should still be a dps gain over normal Mangle and Rake since it was nerfed. Or am I missing something?

EDIT: Nvm, I think I misread. So on fights where you can be behind the boss, Glyph of Shred=bad, but would it still be useful where you can't be behind the boss, such as Ultraxion? Not that this really matters since MoP is 2 weeks away, but still 2 weeks worth of trying to beat the ****ing rogues in my guild for top dps lol =P

----------


## Gabbz

> Wait, so you're saying that Glyph of Shred is useless? Why is that? Especially if they buffed Shred Damage, it should still be a dps gain over normal Mangle and Rake since it was nerfed. Or am I missing something?


Yes Glyph of Shred have always been bad and now when they nerfed Rake they missed to buff the morphed Shred when using Glyph oh Shred. The main issue with the glyphs tough is that it makes us being parried by the boss.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is this site sponsored by blizzard? Everything I click causes amazon to pop up to buy mop.
> 
> The seal switching isn't working.
> It keeps casting for some reason.
> Current code for Buff, and aoe switch.
> 
> Buff
> 
> 
> ...


Did you look at my code I posted a couple pages back? Should be enough of a head start 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

> Did you look at my code I posted a couple pages back? Should be enough of a head start 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I tried all the code blocks everyone suggested, they just kept casting seal of truth, Pqr seems to cast the aura then check again seeing the aura isn't up yet, before the seal is actually up and then cast again turning the seal off, and it keeps repeating till no mana or until mana has regenerated, changing the aoe mode to aoe seems to stop it but it doesn't cast seal of righteousness for some odd reason and disabling aoe mode causes it to spam cast truth again.


edit: I tried to add a recast delay of 500, 1000, and 2000 in the spell properties but it still spam cast truth.


then I tried just to re-write it where it should never spam cast, by separating the aoe code and out of combat code and making it as simple as possible.

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 3 then
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
end


If there was a was to add a delay before checking again, recast delay doesn't seem to work in this case, so I am not sure what to do.
end

----------


## cukiemunster

> Yes Glyph of Shred have always been bad and now when they nerfed Rake they missed to buff the morphed Shred when using Glyph oh Shred. The main issue with the glyphs tough is that it makes us being parried by the boss.


I have never really noticed a dmg difference between normal shred and glyphed, so I just ran a 100 mil test on the target dummy
Shred's dmg was: 52.2% Crit, 36619 minimum, 42171 average, with 48109 max. 47.8% Hit, 17780 minimum, 20536 average with 23340 max. 
Now Shred!(glyph) was 49.6% Crit, 34979 minimum, 40654 average, with 46013 max. 50.4% Hit, 17139 minimum, 19948 average, with 23640 max.

While obviously Shred! was slightly less than normal Shred, I am probably still inclined to run with this glyph for fights like Ultraxion where you can't be behind he boss, since Shred! is still better than Rake and Mangle. But I also wonder what full buffing would do to these numbers, since I was only using MotW for my test.

----------


## frII

> To all who don't go to my Thread I keep for Team Nova's profiles.... I released a WIP Disc Priest profile.... it needs LOTS of feedback.... I need whats working well and what needs to be changed immediately 
> 
> Priests are my worst class by far and I need help getting it right


Could u give a link to prifle/Thread?

----------


## andryshka

> Is this site sponsored by blizzard? Everything I click causes amazon to pop up to buy mop.
> 
> The seal switching isn't working.
> It keeps casting for some reason.
> Current code for Buff, and aoe switch.
> 
> Buff
> 
> 
> ...





```

if modtime == nil then
    modtime = 0
end
local myAura = GetShapeshiftForm("player")
--right ctrl switches aoe mode
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if AoeSwap and myAura ~= 1 then 
        AoeSwap = nil
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
    elseif AoeSwap == nil and myAura ~= 2 then
        AoeSwap = 1
        CastShapeshiftForm(2)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
    end
end 


```

----------


## Wopak

> Is this site sponsored by blizzard? Everything I click causes amazon to pop up to buy mop.
> 
> The seal switching isn't working.
> It keeps casting for some reason.
> Current code for Buff, and aoe switch.
> 
> Buff
> 
> 
> ...


Buff


```

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
    if GetShapeshiftForm() == 0 then
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
    end
end 


```

aoe switch



```

--right ctrl switches aoe mode
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and (modtime == nil  or GetTime() - modtime > 1) then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if AoeSwap == 1 and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 1 then
        AoeSwap = nil
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
    elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2 then
        AoeSwap = 1
        CastShapeshiftForm(2)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
    end
end 


```

----------


## Arlene468

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile

----------


## 11452939

Tell me where to find or how to make Offsets_16048 for beta

----------


## yourson

> Tell me where to find or how to make Offsets_16048 for beta


Only Xelper can make them.

----------


## sheuron

> Sheuron, your mage frost profiles working properly? I am getting buffs but no rotation.


Go to Ability Editor, "> Offensive spells" and replace this line 



```
local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")
```

with this


```
local DistanceToTarget = 30
```

This removes distance checker not working on some setups.

----------


## yourson

New small patch coming to live servers in couple hours.

----------


## firepong

> I have never really noticed a dmg difference between normal shred and glyphed, so I just ran a 100 mil test on the target dummy
> Shred's dmg was: 52.2% Crit, 36619 minimum, 42171 average, with 48109 max. 47.8% Hit, 17780 minimum, 20536 average with 23340 max. 
> Now Shred!(glyph) was 49.6% Crit, 34979 minimum, 40654 average, with 46013 max. 50.4% Hit, 17139 minimum, 19948 average, with 23640 max.
> 
> While obviously Shred! was slightly less than normal Shred, I am probably still inclined to run with this glyph for fights like Ultraxion where you can't be behind he boss, since Shred! is still better than Rake and Mangle. But I also wonder what full buffing would do to these numbers, since I was only using MotW for my test.


I won't say this and I won't sway that about the Glyph, just that even right now, it's useless. Come Mist's no Raid boss is going to have the same Mechanic's as Ultraxion. Not 1 of the beginning bosses in the first 3 raids being released makes you have to stand in front of the boss. So unless Glyph of Shred (Shred!) is fixed come level 90 and people start raiding, the glyph will probably be removed from my rotation and I'll add in a check if the glyph is being used, to stop the rotation and print a message.

Like Blizzard said, they don't want to make a person go for a certain spec/glyph/talent because it will make them pull that much more DPS. I feel the same way. Hell, for all we know, they left 15% of the damage off of the Glyph for just that reason, to make it a niche selection for the people that think it helps.

But I'll let you know this, unless you rogues are pulling more than 500 DPS more, Glyph of Shred isn't going to give a darn. On my tests and Ultraxion, it only showed a 500DPS increase in my current gear. To me, that's nothing but maybe getting lucky on RNG procs.

Also, for every major release, Maim and Healing Touch are staying in the rotation. Like cukie said in my post, everyone should know how to remove a Ability from a Rotation. I will also let you know on a little secret. The 2 Abilities WILL NOT CAST unless you are in a Battleground, I made sure of this. Just cause it's there and you think its going to screw up your DPS and make your number's lower, well, guess what, it's not going to do a damn with your number's cause it WILL NOT CAST.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah some people just ignore reading posts or looking up information, lazy people I guess.

----------


## scrappyballz

Any eta on 5.0.5 offset update. i love this bot cant live with out it hehe

----------


## daveyboyuk

has anyone made a demo profile yet ive searched demo http found nothing but old profiles

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any eta on 5.0.5 offset update. i love this bot cant live with out it hehe


All depends on if Xelper is busy or not. Should either be today or tomorrow(hopefully).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> has anyone made a demo profile yet ive searched demo http found nothing but old profiles


Crystal_Tech is currently working on that for Team Nova  :Smile:

----------


## Arria88

I don't like to click buttons. I only click buttons if the ending result is a profile where I only have to click one button  :Big Grin:

----------


## bauwoo

Updated offsets please,  :Smile: .

----------


## buntcake72

> All depends on if Xelper is busy or not. Should either be today or tomorrow(hopefully).


We be screwed if Xhelper drops dead, gets into a fight with a randy hooker or gets mauled by a bear if no one is his backup!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Updated offsets please, .


Anybody besides Xelper able to get the new offsets? Would GREATLY appreciate it if so, hate to miss tonight's raid =]

----------


## bauwoo

> Anybody besides Xelper able to get the new offsets? Would GREATLY appreciate it if so, hate to miss tonight's raid =]


Used to be able to just change a number in the xml file. Doesn't work anymore though.  :Frown:

----------


## cukiemunster

Well, if you know what to change it to you still can. Problem is is that I am nowhere near smart enough to even begin to understand most of this stuff  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Xelper

Oh you guys need to quit worrying about getting offsets, they will almost always be available shortly after the servers come back up. 

I just put them up. Hit the Download Offsets button to get the latest, or run PQR Updater if you are not on 2.1.9.

----------


## Sheepmoon

> Used to be able to just change a number in the xml file. Doesn't work anymore though.


That only ever worked when the game code between patches wasn't significantly changed.

Just be patient, Xelper is usually pretty good at getting offsets up fairly quickly. Some realms had extended maintenance and only just came back online, no amount of spamming asking for offsets will make them come any quicker.

If someone really wants to go read the threads in the wow memory editing forum and you can probably work out how to get the offsets yourself. Pretty sure Xelper was using a pattern finder, could be mistaken though but thats one way to do it.

Edit - There you go he post them as i posted.... less than a couple hours after the new patch goes out. Reliable as always Xelper.

----------


## reapagedk

Thnx Xelper for all of your hardwork and to the profile writers as well much kudos to all of you

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh you guys need to quit worrying about getting offsets, they will almost always be available shortly after the servers come back up. 
> 
> I just put them up. Hit the Download Offsets button to get the latest, or run PQR Updater if you are not on 2.1.9.


lol i think most every profile writer would be JUST fine without this nifty lil program  :Stick Out Tongue: 

we practically need to master our classes just to write a decent script XD

so how is your guild lookin for MoP progression Xelper? got all your classes and everything planned out?

----------


## Xelper

Guild is looking good for MoP.. decent roster as far as I can tell. I actually don't play much these days... really only login on Tuesdays for clearing the raid, I have been playing Guild Wars 2. I will be raiding with them for MoP though.

----------


## PrimoPie

Thanks for your work Xelper, +5 rep sent your way... wish I could give more.

----------


## jericco

+5 rep for Xelper because he is always there when we need him. ^_^

----------


## SHJordan

> Oh you guys need to quit worrying about getting offsets, they will almost always be available shortly after the servers come back up. 
> 
> I just put them up. Hit the Download Offsets button to get the latest, or run PQR Updater if you are not on 2.1.9.


TY BRO! 2+ rep =]

----------


## Ninjaderp

*jumps on the +rep Xelper-train* +2 rep for you!

----------


## Arria88

Thank you very much Xelper +2rep

----------


## kickmydog

UPDATED

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v4.zip

- Factored in the return to aspect switching off the GCD.
- Updated Readiness code no matter what talents you pick.
- Override for KC is in for BM, HOLD Right CTRL down.

----------


## Clotic

i can't select char when i start it says just edit mode:<

----------


## buntcake72

> i can't select char when i start it says just edit mode:<


Betting a billion bucks you didn't hit the PQR Updater program to download the new offsets did you?

----------


## buntcake72

> we practically need to master our classes just to write a decent script XD


Then why is your DK Blood Profile not working again master class script writer? HAHAHAAHHAAH!

Also, you should look into writing a blood dk solo script for any who like to solo instances. I tried, but scripting is not my strong suit and I'd rather pay for your expertise sir Bubba.

----------


## Boppalopigus

> Then why is your DK Blood Profile not working again master class script writer? HAHAHAAHHAAH!
> 
> Also, you should look into writing a blood dk solo script for any who like to solo instances. I tried, but scripting is not my strong suit and I'd rather pay for your expertise sir Bubba.


Using blood dk rotation right now just fine.

****ing leecher

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Then why is your DK Blood Profile not working again master class script writer? HAHAHAAHHAAH!
> 
> Also, you should look into writing a blood dk solo script for any who like to solo instances. I tried, but scripting is not my strong suit and I'd rather pay for your expertise sir Bubba.


How does it matter if he writes a profile if you dont know how to use it? I bet lots of people know how to use his profile to solo stuff, just use your brain a little.

----------


## Xelper

> Thanks for your work Xelper, +5 rep sent your way... wish I could give more.



Hey thanks  :Smile:  Working my way to 600 rep slowly! I appreciate all the +rep I can get!

By the way, I highly recommend that people read this thread regarding screenshots:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reenshots.html (Looking inside your screenshots)
In short, your account ID, and other information which can be used by Blizzard to identify who took a screenshot and on what server is actually encoded into screenshots you post. I would recommend following the thread.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Hey thanks  Working my way to 600 rep slowly! I appreciate all the +rep I can get!
> 
> By the way, I highly recommend that people read this thread regarding screenshots:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reenshots.html (Looking inside your screenshots)
> In short, your account name, and other information which can be used by Blizzard to identify who took a screenshot is actually encoded into screenshots you post. I would recommend following the thread.


dirty tricks eh blizzard nice post and interesting reading though

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hey thanks  Working my way to 600 rep slowly! I appreciate all the +rep I can get!
> 
> By the way, I highly recommend that people read this thread regarding screenshots:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...reenshots.html (Looking inside your screenshots)
> In short, your account ID, and other information which can be used by Blizzard to identify who took a screenshot and on what server is actually encoded into screenshots you post. I would recommend following the thread.


Best way to be safe is to just use a third party screenshot capture program, or to turn on png, 10 quality etc.

----------


## buntcake72

> Using blood dk rotation right now just fine.
> 
> ****ing leecher


Coming from a guy using a rotation bot to play WoW, calling me a f'ing leecher...that's a hoot.

----------


## dipndot

Before this my PQR worked fine, then all of a sudden, It came up with the edit mode, so I updated it as usual, but this time it's still not working. So I reinstalled it, downloaded all the new offsets, updated it again, still no luck. Anyone can give any light on the subject?

----------


## Xelper

Hit the Download Offsets button...

Though... I just realized I removed the offsets from new downloads for the current EU build (if you already had them they still remain.) I will add them back to the download list for the time being.

----------


## dipndot

Working perfect now, thanks a million  :Smile:  xo

----------


## SeveredShadow

PQR still isn't recognizing the Stormstrike spellid. Can we get a fix for this please.

----------


## Xelper

It is not PQR not recognizing it. It is the WoW API.

I suggest asking Blizzard to fix the broken function calls. Ask as if you develop a legitimate addon, not as a PQR profile developer.

----------


## firepong

> PQR still isn't recognizing the Stormstrike spellid. Can we get a fix for this please.


How much times do we have to say this, it's not a problem with PQRotation, but a bug in the Game sheesh.  :Embarrassment:  :Mad:

----------


## firepong

Hey Xelper, how do you find the WoWVersionOffset in the Offset's? I could find all the others, but that one seems to elude me. It's not even listed in the Memory Editing Section :confused:

----------


## Gorthok

Kink, your frost profile is really buggy when switching targets, it keeps trying to cast unavailable talents when you are not speced into them

----------


## surfman

Hi KMD




> UPDATED
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v4.zip
> 
> - Factored in the return to aspect switching off the GCD.
> - Updated Readiness code no matter what talents you pick.
> - Override for KC is in for BM, HOLD Right CTRL down.



I think your profiles are locking up now .. last version was fine (3.0?) but this one locks up after about 30seconds into the rotation, tested on both BM and SV.
Cheers

----------


## expunge

> Hey *******, when I want an opinion (when I clearly was joking with Bubba) I'll make sure to squeeze your skull until the grey matter oozes out. **** people like to just troll and be dicks because they know the people on the other side of the keyboard will never meet them. Too bad Ninja, I would love to teach a little bitch like you a lesson.


LOL. Trolling isn't saying something you don't like. However, it is to make someone get all riled up. Inadvertently he did exactly what a "troll" does. Quit being a total douche to people by threatening people over the internet. Nobody gives a crap that you are a shut in troglodyte that probably can't even walk up the stairs to get out of your moms basement for his next installment of Cheetos and Mt. Dew. TOUGH GUY!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Kink, your frost profile is really buggy when switching targets, it keeps trying to cast unavailable talents when you are not speced into them


I don't have a check for plague leech so that's the only ability it would be trying to cast, that you can spec into. If you're not using plague leech I just suggest removing it from the rotation, I'll add a check next update.

----------


## kickmydog

> I think your profiles are locking up now .. last version was fine (3.0?) but this one locks up after about 30seconds into the rotation, tested on both BM and SV.
> Cheers


Try this KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v5.zip

----------


## expunge

> Try this KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v5.zip


KMD, it keeps casting Hawk every time it fires an arcane shot. i noticed you added the F_SwitchToHawk to the top of a lot of the abilities. Shouldn't there be a check to see if you already have it though?





> PM me expunge if you want to meet up when you're in the NYC area for a little chat...you'll see that not all of us are people who " can't even walk up the stairs to get out of your moms basement for his next installment of Cheetos and Mt. Dew.". Now I've thrown that out there "tough guy" let's see if you've got the balls to stand up and keep this between us..hell I'll even ask ninja to tag along. Beating the shit out of two asshats like you would be fun.


Your penis must be soooooo small. I bet you were foaming at the mouth waiting to be able to post again before OC came back up. Go figure, you have that attitude and you live in New York? Amazing. I bet you're a guido. Not even a ripped guido, the fat quido with the ground beef hanging out of the satin shirts.

----------


## averykey

> UPDATED
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v4.zip
> 
> - Factored in the return to aspect switching off the GCD.
> - Updated Readiness code no matter what talents you pick.
> - Override for KC is in for BM, HOLD Right CTRL down.



Where is the check for aspect switching? I looked at your code but I don't see a delay or anything, really having problems with seal switching because I think stances are off the gcd like aspects are.



```

function F_SwitchToHawk()    if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165)    and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13165),nil) end    end    function F_SwitchToFox()    if PQR_IsMoving(1)     and not UnitBuffID("player", 82661)     and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(82661),nil) end    end 


```




```

function F_SwitchToHawk()    if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil then CastSpellByID(13165, "player") end    end    function F_SwitchToFox()    local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)    if PQR_IsMoving(1) == true and FoxBuff == nil and UnitExists("target") then CastSpellByID(82661, "player") end    end 


```




edit: lol, at the kids talking about penis size, we know who the kids are now  :Big Grin: 





> KMD, it keeps casting Hawk every time it fires an arcane shot. i noticed you added the F_SwitchToHawk to the top of a lot of the abilities. Shouldn't there be a check to see if you already have it though?


 It has a check in his code so I am not sure why it would be switching



```

function F_SwitchToHawk()    if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) == nil-----------------------------------function F_SwitchToFox()local FoxBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 82661)FoxBuff == nil 


```

----------


## Kinkeh

> Kink, your frost profile is really buggy when switching targets, it keeps trying to cast unavailable talents when you are not speced into them


Okay, released an update..try downloading that and let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## Gorthok

> I don't have a check for plague leech so that's the only ability it would be trying to cast, that you can spec into. If you're not using plague leech I just suggest removing it from the rotation, I'll add a check next update.


thanks for the quick reply

testing it now

----------


## Shamrockstar

Buntcake72 | HowAboutWe lol

----------


## stephanicus

> Buntcake72 | HowAboutWe lol


Baha! too many cheetos man and Mt Dew!

----------


## stephanicus

> Okay, released an update..try downloading that and let me know.


Just tested that DK profile update and its working real good. Don't know if you cleaned up the code or something but im pulling more DPS, might have been lucky with Gurth procs or something else but its increased roughly 2.5k

----------


## averykey

Anyone know what I did wrong here? Looks fine to me, I keep getting a nil error in-game.




```
 --if we are in ret and not might then apply might else if we have might and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
	if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
	end
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
	end
end

-- if we are in prot and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings  else if we have kings or wild we and dont have might then apply might
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then
	if not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
	end
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 20217) or UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
	end
end
```

----------


## hbkx1

Lol for mods booting the internet toughguy but back to pqr and a question for KickMyDog.....Is misdirection written into your code? I'm trying to do some raid solos and would to be able to cast MD+glyph to my pet everytime its up!...If not how could I add that in easily thx!!!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just tested that DK profile update and its working real good. Don't know if you cleaned up the code or something but im pulling more DPS, might have been lucky with Gurth procs or something else but its increased roughly 2.5k


I changed some stuff with plague leech, that may be it or it's a combination of both  :Embarrassment: . Frost in general without a gurth is extremely RNG filled, gets quite annoying sometimes :3.

----------


## averykey

> Lol for mods booting the internet toughguy but back to pqr and a question for KickMyDog.....Is misdirection written into your code? I'm trying to do some raid solos and would to be able to cast MD+glyph to my pet everytime its up!...If not how could I add that in easily thx!!!


this is the general idea, I don't have the code, but if you search a few profiles you should be able to find all the code needed.

if mdknown then // for lower levels
if haveglyph then
if md is available and pet exist then
cast md on pet
end
end
end

re post from 261 so people can see



> Anyone know what I did wrong here? Looks fine to me, I keep getting a nil error in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  --if we are in ret and not might then apply might else if we have might and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings
> if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
> 	if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
> 		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
> ...

----------


## [Blinded]

> Hit the Download Offsets button...
> 
> Though... I just realized I removed the offsets from new downloads for the current EU build (if you already had them they still remain.) I will add them back to the download list for the time being.


Update -> Not Logged In-Problem again

Edit : <GameState>0xD1138D</GameState> <-- this Offset will fix it  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD, it keeps casting Hawk every time it fires an arcane shot. i noticed you added the F_SwitchToHawk to the top of a lot of the abilities. Shouldn't there be a check to see if you already have it though?


I need a little more info, I have tried my SV and BM profiles, I don't run with a MM spec myself. I have not noticed this at all. 



```

function F_SwitchToHawk()    if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165)    and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13165),nil) end    end 


```

There is a check in the function to see if you do not have hawk, so if you have hawk already it should not cast. However, are you using Hawk or Iron Hawk? I did not test with Iron Hawk since I do not use it.




> Where is the check for aspect switching? I looked at your code but I don't see a delay or anything, really having problems with seal switching because I think stances are off the gcd like aspects are.


I would ignore the datafile stuff, I put that in by mistake. The Aspect code is all in the ability - "Aspects"

There is no delay hard coded in, because generally one should not be running all over the place. So basically I didn't bother, I might tweak it a little so that it stays in fox longer and then as a result it will do more focus builders then switching to hawk and a normal rotation after you either stop moving or focus gets close to maximum. That would require more extensive testing, I wanted to get something out quickly to address the changes that Blizzard put into the patch today.




> Anyone know what I did wrong here? Looks fine to me, I keep getting a nil error in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  --if we are in ret and not might then apply might else if we have might and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings
> if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
> 	if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
> ...


I would try switching the code that you are using to cast the spell. I was having issues with that when I tried to use my old functions for Aspect Switching, it would refuse to cast the spells until I changed to what Shueron was using in his code. Try this:



```

if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) -- check for might    or not UnitBuffID("player", 116956) -- check for grace of air    or not UnitBuffID("player", 93435) -- roar of courage    then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740),nil) -- cast might    endelseif not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) -- check for kings    or not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) --check for motw    or not UnitBuffID("player", 90363) -- shale spider    then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217),nil) -- cast kings    endend 


```

----------


## averykey

> I need a little more info, I have tried my SV and BM profiles, I don't run with a MM spec myself. I have not noticed this at all. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function F_SwitchToHawk()
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165)
    and UnitExists("target") 
    then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13165),nil) end
    end 
> 
> 
> ...


CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13165),nil) will the nil just reference to the ability properties?



edit:
Stance check /buff for anyone wanting, haven't tried it in my profile so be weary of errors :O

local hasSeal
local seal = GetShapeshiftForm()
if seal >= 1 and seal <= 4 then hasSeal end
if not hasSeal then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end


Thanks to everyone who has been helping me, going to go through the thread and make sure you all get the rep you deserve!


edit2: kickmydog, the edit didn't work, got any other ideas?

----------


## kickmydog

Well one thing i do when testing code is to start with the simplest thing and then start to add to it.

Remove the specialisation check and see if the unitbuff stuff works with just Might or Kings. If they do then there is no reason why the rest of the unit buff stuff shouldn't work. Then I would check the specialisation code again. Although do you really need a specialisation check, don't you have different rotations for each one, or is your ret/prot code all in one?

----------


## averykey

> Well one thing i do when testing code is to start with the simplest thing and then start to add to it.
> 
> Remove the specialisation check and see if the unitbuff stuff works with just Might or Kings. If they do then there is no reason why the rest of the unit buff stuff shouldn't work. Then I would check the specialisation code again. Although do you really need a specialisation check, don't you have different rotations for each one, or is your ret/prot code all in one?


It will be, I got tired of having 50+ abilities in my rotation; the rotation was harder to maintain having to scroll up and down all the time and moving all of the spells to the correct spots, right now I have singled it down to around 10 abilities and it should work if I can get this specialization check working.

I removed it and still got the error so I'm not sure what the culprit here is, I will paste the error from in-game and then disable my addons to see if one of them could be the culprit.

----------


## kickmydog

> It will be, I got tired of having 50+ abilities in my rotation; the rotation was harder to maintain having to scroll up and down all the time and moving all of the spells to the correct spots, right now I have singled it down to around 10 abilities and it should work if I can get this specialization check working.
> 
> I removed it and still got the error so I'm not sure what the culprit here is, I will paste the error from in-game and then disable my addons to see if one of them could be the culprit.


I know that feeling, that is why this time around I'm not doing an all in one hunter profile, it just became super annoying.

----------


## hbkx1

Anyone else having a problem with Crystal Techs Affliction profile, it totally stops rotation between 4.5-5 million dmg on a target dummy then i have close it down and restart.....forgot about the debug ill post back





tested in dungeons all good

----------


## Wopak

> this is the general idea, I don't have the code, but if you search a few profiles you should be able to find all the code needed.
> 
> if mdknown then // for lower levels
> if haveglyph then
> if md is available and pet exist then
> cast md on pet
> end
> end
> end



Here a function to check if you have a certai Glyph inscribed to get you going.


```

-- Check if Player has a Glyph inscribed. Accepts Glyph Index or Glyph Name
-- Signature
---- psaHasGlyph("glyph") or psaHasGlyph(glyph)
-- Arguments:
---- glyph: Glyph name or Index to query
-- Returns:
---- true if player has glyphName inscribed, otherwise false (true/false)
function psaHasGlyph(glyph)
    for glyphIndex = 1, NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
        if tonumber(glyph) ~= nil then
            if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(glyphIndex)) == glyph then
                return true;
            end
        else
            if GetSpellInfo((select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(glyphIndex)))) == glyph then
                return true;
            end
        end
    end    
    return false;
end 


```

----------


## averykey

> Here a function to check if you have a certai Glyph inscribed to get you going.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Check if Player has a Glyph inscribed. Accepts Glyph Index or Glyph Name
-- Signature
---- psaHasGlyph("glyph") or psaHasGlyph(glyph)
-- Arguments:
---- glyph: Glyph name or Index to query
-- Returns:
---- true if player has glyphName inscribed, otherwise false (true/false)
function psaHasGlyph(glyph)
    for glyphIndex = 1, NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do
        if tonumber(glyph) ~= nil then
            if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(glyphIndex)) == glyph then
                return true;
            end
        else
            if GetSpellInfo((select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(glyphIndex)))) == glyph then
                return true;
            end
        end
    end    
    return false;
end 
> 
> 
> ```


docs/api/GetSpecializationInfo - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Hey do you know why I'm getting a nil error whenever I try any of the below?

local specid = select(1, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))
local specname = select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))


if specid == 70 then
do stuff
end

if specname == "Retribution" then
do stuff
end

I've also the below and for id as well

if select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())) == "Retribution" then
dostuff
end

still no luck

Here is the full code, I have no idea why this isn't working.



```

--if we are in ret and not might then apply might else if we have might and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings
if select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())) == "Retribution" then
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
    end
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
    end
end
 --if we are in prot and we dont have kings or wild then apply kings  else if we have kings or wild we and dont have might then apply might
if select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())) == "Protection" then
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
    end
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 20217) or UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
    end
end 


```


I get a nil error every time, I have no idea what is wrong, I have tried removing the specialization code as well but I still get errors, I don't see anything wrong with my buff code.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone else having a problem with Crystal Techs Affliction profile, it totally stops rotation between 4.5-5 million dmg on a target dummy then i have close it down and restart.....forgot about the debug ill post back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested in dungeons all good


Does it only stop on dummys? Because if its fine when you go dungeons or raid it shouldnt be a problem. May have something to do with dummys having infinite hp/not dying but I dont really know.

----------


## hbkx1

Yeah I it was just the dummies, I ran a couple dungeons afterwards and no problems in there...thx though

----------


## surfman

Hi Kick




> Try this KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v5.zip


Works like a charm .. thanks so much +rep to you

EDIT: Yes it does too much swapping with Iron hawk and yes I use it for BM ... Ironhawk is the best choice pve for that row

----------


## Wopak

> local specid = select(1, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))
> local specname = select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))


You have to encapsulate the query in ()

local specid = (select(1, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())))
local specname = (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())))

also there's no need for 2 calls to these functions, you can do it in 1

local specid, specname = GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization())

Hope it helps

----------


## Tracey4669

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## NickGI

*2 [Blinded]
*

HI ) I used yours Subtlety rotation yesterday on Madness... and found that my rogue use Hemo instead of Backstab...
certainly it's not so impotant course of end of cataclism... howewer if the same events will be in MOP.. 
may be it is necessary to other check of Backstab availability...

----------


## Keyka

> Hi Kick
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm .. thanks so much +rep to you
> 
> EDIT: Yes it does too much swapping with Iron hawk and yes I use it for BM ... Ironhawk is the best choice pve for that row



in ability editor kmd..-mop profile change ability *Aspects* line * if not UnitBuffID("player", 109260)* & line *then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(109260),nil) end*

this is id iron hawk 
work fine for me

----------


## tatakau

is there any pvp arms profile?

----------


## surfman

Hey Keyka,

That worked great ... 7k dps increase ... wooo hooo thanks

----------


## [Blinded]

> *2 [Blinded]
> *
> 
> HI ) I used yours Subtlety rotation yesterday on Madness... and found that my rogue use Hemo instead of Backstab...
> certainly it's not so impotant course of end of cataclism... howewer if the same events will be in MOP.. 
> may be it is necessary to other check of Backstab availability...


You can't behind your target, so how can we Backstab? My profil is working as intended, try Morchok or Zonozz, you will se it will use backstab like it should.
Try it on you own, without a bot. Next time be sure u know that it 's a bug

----------


## NickGI

> You can't behind your target, so how can we Backstab? My profil is working as intended, try Morchok or Zonozz, you will se it will use backstab like it should.
> Try it on you own, without a bot. Next time be sure u know that it 's a bug


howewer before 5.0.4 everything was ok)) madness seems to be changed a little)

----------


## blacknightlll

Blindeds right the only time you can bs on madness is the very last platform and even then you have to be on the very edge facing the raid. Use his assassination profile pulls awesome numbers

And blinded can you have your assassination profile not use vanish on fights where you can't ambush/ behind boss?

----------


## starl1te

> You can't behind your target, so how can we Backstab? My profil is working as intended, try Morchok or Zonozz, you will se it will use backstab like it should.
> Try it on you own, without a bot. Next time be sure u know that it 's a bug


Heh, I remember this issue before the 5.0.4 patch too. The only one that would work properly is the older version called [Blinded] instead of notValid, the newer versions just spammed hemo leading to several 10,000 dps drop.

Anyhow on madness you can backstab, ambush (and shred if cat) just fine, on all 4 claws and corruptions - from the front. that's just how the boss works, similar to Ragnaros, or the tendons on spine. The only thing you can't do is shadowstep most things, you end up dead in water.
Maybe you are thinking of Ultraxion, where you really can't backstab or ambush at all

There may very well be a boss in MoP this this Ragnaros/DM "bs from front" mechanic, so it may be worth it to fix. not sure if the issue is a change with the "not in front" condition check or if you just put some kind of exception for madness encounter and backstabs in your notValid versions

----------


## kclux

> Update -> Not Logged In-Problem again
> 
> Edit : <GameState>0xD1138D</GameState> <-- this Offset will fix it


Yeah I also had that problem again after updating to Xelpers latest offsets, so I was hoping to find your post already and there it is  :Smile:  Working like a charm again now. Thank you so much !!

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi Kick
> 
> 
> 
> Works like a charm .. thanks so much +rep to you
> 
> EDIT: Yes it does too much swapping with Iron hawk and yes I use it for BM ... Ironhawk is the best choice pve for that row


I agree with you, unfortunately I play on a PVP server so I prefer the self healing even in raids. From my point of view if I'm not going to die from incoming damage I really don't need the 15% reduction. You would be surprised at how much healing you can get from spirit bond.




> in ability editor kmd..-mop profile change ability *Aspects* line * if not UnitBuffID("player", 109260)* & line *then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(109260),nil) end*
> 
> this is id iron hawk 
> work fine for me


Try this piece of code, that way you don't have to keep changing the aspects code if you ever decide not to use Iron Hawk,



```

hawkid = 13165if IsSpellKnown(109260) then hawkid = 109260 endfunction F_SwitchToHawk()    if not UnitBuffID("player", hawkid)    and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(hawkid),nil) end    end 


```

Since I don't use Iron Hawk I don't really have the chance to test it.

----------


## maleth

Can't wait for a skilled profiler to create an Arms Warrior PVP profile. I've modded one myself with now from Knightnova1, but I can feel what I've done to it isn't anywhere near some of the 4.3 warrior PVP profiles I was using.

----------


## bu_ba_911

KMD I recommend using IsPlayerSpell(spellid) for checking if you know a morphed spell

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD I recommend using IsPlayerSpell(spellid) for checking if you know a morphed spell
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Why is that? I have been using IsSpellKnown() for a little while now. What is better about IsPlayerSpell? Iron Hawk is a talent spell.

----------


## averykey

For anyone wondering, I have figured out everything with the buffs and seal switching, many thanks to everyone that helped!

Code if anyone needs for reference or if they want to use it.

Buffs


```

  -- Apply seal if none up
local hasSeal = false
if GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 2
or GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 3 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 4 
then hasSeal = true end
if hasSeal == false then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end
 --Ret
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
    end    
else
if UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
    end
end
 --Prot
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
    end
else
if UnitBuffID("player", 20217) or UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
    end
end 


```


Aoe Mode


```

  if modtime == nil then
    modtime = 0
end
 --right ctrl switches aoe mode
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if AoeSwap then 
        AoeSwap = nil
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
    else
        AoeSwap = 1
        CastShapeshiftForm(2)
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
    end
end 


```

----------


## taker

The 'Recast Delay' dont work after 'Cancel Channel'

For exemple, when i cast soothing mist a second cast of soothing mist cancel the previous one in loop, how i can add a delay to that ?

----------


## Bgreen12

Anyone know what I can do to get my interrupts working good on my warrior for pvp? Here's what I would like it to do:

Pummel if in melee range and pummel off cooldown.

If can't pummel and in range for disrupting shout (interact range 3) and ds is off cooldown then do a disrupting shout.

If can't do either and is in range for a heroic throw then heroic throw.

now I've written this all in LUA to interrupt as fast as possible any spell or channelling that I can. It works good however the problem is that since pummel and the other cooldowns are not on the same gcd, it will sometimes blow a pummel and a disrupting at the same time.

Now to fix this what I've done is basically make it try to pummel immediately, and if the cast goes on for more than .5 seconds (meaning I can't pummel) , then use ds or heroic throw. Its really not a huge issue I just like to interrupt immediately.


I think that there must be a better way but I am just not thinking of it. Can someone who is experienced with the coding please help? Thanks.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The 'Recast Delay' dont work after 'Cancel Channel'
> 
> For exemple, when i cast soothing mist a second cast of soothing mist cancel the previous one in loop, how i can add a delay to that ?


add a timer?

----------


## averykey

> Anyone know what I can do to get my interrupts working good on my warrior for pvp? Here's what I would like it to do:
> 
> Pummel if in melee range and pummel off cooldown.
> 
> If can't pummel and in range for disrupting shout (interact range 3) and ds is off cooldown then do a disrupting shout.
> 
> If can't do either and is in range for a heroic throw then heroic throw.
> 
> now I've written this all in LUA to interrupt as fast as possible any spell or channelling that I can. It works good however the problem is that since pummel and the other cooldowns are not on the same gcd, it will sometimes blow a pummel and a disrupting at the same time.
> ...



Not sure how to check if you need to interrupt, Ids might be wrong, just did a quick google sea



```

local InRange = GetSpellInfo(123287) --0 == true / 1 == false / 0 melee range / 1 out of melee range
 if PQR_SpellAvailable(123287) and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 0 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123287), "target")
end
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(102060)  and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 1 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102060), "target")
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(57755)  and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 1 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(57755), "target")
end 


```





> PQR Reference 2.1.5+
> 
> *** Global Variables ***
> These global variables can be used/changed to suit your needs. Note that most of these will change back to their default values when a new rotation is started to ensure that a profile is running the way it's creator intended.
> 
> PQR_InterruptStarted
> -- true if a new interrupt profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.
> 
> *** Interrupt Functions ***
> ...

----------


## lawlmoto

> Anyone know what I can do to get my interrupts working good on my warrior for pvp? Here's what I would like it to do:
> 
> Pummel if in melee range and pummel off cooldown.
> 
> If can't pummel and in range for disrupting shout (interact range 3) and ds is off cooldown then do a disrupting shout.
> 
> If can't do either and is in range for a heroic throw then heroic throw.
> 
> now I've written this all in LUA to interrupt as fast as possible any spell or channelling that I can. It works good however the problem is that since pummel and the other cooldowns are not on the same gcd, it will sometimes blow a pummel and a disrupting at the same time.
> ...


Make it so it only disrupts if pummel is on cd, or out of range.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Make it so it only disrupts if pummel is on cd, or out of range.



Right let's say all 3 are off cooldown and someone casts what I can interrupt. What is happening is since pummel is off the gcd, it fires both disrupt and pummel at the same time. Maybe I didn't explain this good enough.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Not sure how to check if you need to interrupt, Ids might be wrong, just did a quick google sea
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local InRange = GetSpellInfo(123287) --0 == true / 1 == false / 0 melee range / 1 out of melee rangeif PQR_SpellAvailable(123287) and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 0 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123287), "target")endelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(102060)  and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 1 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102060), "target")elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(57755)  and IsSpellInRange(InRange, "target") == 1 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(57755), "target")end 
> 
> 
> ```


6552 is pummel.

IsSpellInRange returns 0 if its not in range 1 if it is in range and nil if the unit is invalid...

There's so much wrong with this code I wouldn't even know where to begin. Thanks for trying though.

----------


## Taran32

Posted this in Sheep's thread but I was curious to hear a response here as well:

Is there a way one of the profile writers could possibly incorporate Knight's Simcraft Arms profile into an Arms PvP profile that includes Hamstring as needed, Shockwave usage off CD, Piercing Howl as needed, Disarm if applicable, and the Heroic Leap code Ninjaderp linked on the previous page? It'd be something very close to Bu-Ba's old Warrior profile, and that one sadly doesn't work in the current patch.

In essence, it'd basically take the best DPS code from Knight's and add the PvP utility/stun/rooting pressure. I'd do it myself, but I don't know how to combine those. Is that something someone could create for the level 85-90 grind? Other writers are waiting till 90 to make them and I'd really like to try it in current BGs if possible.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Right let's say all 3 are off cooldown and someone casts what I can interrupt. What is happening is since pummel is off the gcd, it fires both disrupt and pummel at the same time. Maybe I didn't explain this good enough.


Yea what I'm saying is have it only disrupting if its out of range of pummel, OR if pummel is off cd.

To make it extra safe you can even make it so if you're in range it'll check if pummel has less than 14 sec, so it'll have an extra 1 sec buffer.

----------


## expunge

> Where is the check for aspect switching? I looked at your code but I don't see a delay or anything, really having problems with seal switching because I think stances are off the gcd like aspects are.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function F_SwitchToHawk()    if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165)    and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13165),nil) end    end    function F_SwitchToFox()    if PQR_IsMoving(1)     and not UnitBuffID("player", 82661)     and UnitExists("target")     then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(82661),nil) end    end 
> 
> 
> ...


You can call me a kid, I'm not. I was just pressing his buttons because he was obviously riled up.

Okay, so, in his script, if you stand still, start the script, and start firing shots it will flip in and out of Iron hawk. It usually happens on any spell with the F_SwitchToHawk function at the top of it. It just looks a little suspect to always be doing it. I tried to fix it but could never pin point exactly where it is. Oh well, KMD is awesome and it might just be something on my side. I'm more than happy to help with anything you guys need. 

I'm starting to think that the data file that was included in the _5 pack wasn't needed? I didn't even think about taking it out. It might just be double calling that function. I'll check it out.

Avery, love your pally script, works great!

----------


## kickmydog

> You can call me a kid, I'm not. I was just pressing his buttons because he was obviously riled up.
> 
> Okay, so, in his script, if you stand still, start the script, and start firing shots it will flip in and out of Iron hawk. It usually happens on any spell with the F_SwitchToHawk function at the top of it. It just looks a little suspect to always be doing it. I tried to fix it but could never pin point exactly where it is. Oh well, KMD is awesome and it might just be something on my side. I'm more than happy to help with anything you guys need. 
> 
> I'm starting to think that the data file that was included in the _5 pack wasn't needed? I didn't even think about taking it out. It might just be double calling that function. I'll check it out.
> 
> Avery, love your pally script, works great!


Might want to try scrolling back a page or two and checking the solution for this that I posted.

----------


## expunge

> Might want to try scrolling back a page or two and checking the solution for this that I posted.


Yep, just saw it, thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Bgreen12

> Yea what I'm saying is have it only disrupting if its out of range of pummel, OR if pummel is off cd.
> 
> To make it extra safe you can even make it so if you're in range it'll check if pummel has less than 14 sec, so it'll have an extra 1 sec buffer.


Yea this is how I has it before not the 14 second thing but the first part of your post. Even when it was like that it would blow both cooldown. I think because pqr processes things so quickly it was processing to the disrupting shout before pummel even showed a cooldown. Fixed this even better now by just doing PQR_DelayRotation(.5) right after I do the cast pummel. Now it works as intended. .5 might be too much time technically but I don't notice a hitch in the rotation 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rages4calm

I can't find the latest 5.0.4/5 MAge profiles anywhere can someone please redirect me tothe latest working profiles.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Yea this is how I has it before not the 14 second thing but the first part of your post. Even when it was like that it would blow both cooldown. I think because pqr processes things so quickly it was processing to the disrupting shout before pummel even showed a cooldown. Fixed this even better now by just doing PQR_DelayRotation(.5) right after I do the cast pummel. Now it works as intended. .5 might be too much time technically but I don't notice a hitch in the rotation 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


It's actually also partially the wow spell queue as well. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> It's actually also partially the wow spell queue as well. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup, depending on your latency, WoW will queue the spell that much sooner right before the GCD/whatever CD so that it will make it seem like your not lagging . A slice of life thing so to speak  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I can't find the latest 5.0.4/5 MAge profiles anywhere can someone please redirect me tothe latest working profiles.


Did you know we have a forum called "WoW Bot Maps and Profiles"? Theres a great thread there you should check out: [PQR] List of Community Rotations ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## blacknightlll

I actually didn't know that ninja lol and I read these all day long. Thanks for the link.

----------


## stephanicus

So which Fire Mage profile has give everyone the best results?

----------


## averykey

What do people want in the pally pvp profile? Besides the obvious HoF, emancipate and healing?
Looking for a pro pally pvper to help me plan out the profile.


Ret and prot update coming soon, rewrote the whole profile.



I need to know how to get the talents of the user, because the rotations change based on what talents they have.
Gettalenttabinfo was replaced with API GetSpecializationInfo - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft , anyone know how to get talent info? According to the api getspec only returns




> id 
> Number - specialization ID.
> name 
> String - specialization name, e.g. "Balance".
> description 
> String - description of the specialization, e.g. "Can take on the form of a powerful Moonkin, balancing the power of Arcane and Nature magic to destroy enemies at a distance."
> icon 
> String - Texture path to this specialization's icon.
> background 
> ...



edit: do you get talents with http://www.wowwiki.com/API_GetTalentInfo ? 



Anyone know of a good way to detect if player is in a pvp spec, I was thinking of having players having to pick a certain talent, but since all the talents are so useful, I'm not sure what to do.

Is there a way to see if a player has resilience?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What do people want in the pally pvp profile? Besides the obvious HoF, emancipate and healing?
> Looking for a pro pally pvper to help me plan out the profile.
> 
> 
> Ret and prot update coming soon, rewrote the whole profile.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know how to get the talents of the user, because the rotations change based on what talents they have.
> ...


go based off where the Unit is
excerpt from my Paladin code:



```

    -- If we are in a 5 man instance    if IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Party (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in a raid of any size    elseif IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid" then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Raid (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in a Battleground    elseif IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" and not IsActiveBattlefieldArena() and not IsRatedBattleground() then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy BG (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in an Arena Battle    elseif IsInInstance() and ( IsActiveBattlefieldArena() or IsRatedBattleground()) then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Arena (Nova [Holy])")    end 


```

*edit*
and in terms of Talent checking..... just check like you would any old spell

IsSpellKnown (old way, doesn't work on morphed spells) -- Good way to find out if it IS a morphed spell
IsPlayerSpell(new way, works on morphed spells) -- Good way to just see if you know the spell

----------


## averykey

> go based off where the Unit is
> excerpt from my Paladin code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     -- If we are in a 5 man instance    if IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Party (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in a raid of any size    elseif IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid" then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Raid (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in a Battleground    elseif IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" and not IsActiveBattlefieldArena() and not IsRatedBattleground() then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy BG (Nova [Holy])")    -- If we are in an Arena Battle    elseif IsInInstance() and ( IsActiveBattlefieldArena() or IsRatedBattleground()) then        PQR_SwapRotation("Holy Arena (Nova [Holy])")    end 
> 
> ...


Thanks  :Big Grin: 

About the talent checking, Is their a new spell for avenging wrath?, when you choose Sanctified wrath, it lowers the cd of HoW (Ret) or Judge (Prot) while it's up.


edit: won't let me give you more rep D:

----------


## bu_ba_911

i honestly don't know, never checked

----------


## Edsaxe

> What do people want in the pally pvp profile? Besides the obvious HoF, emancipate and healing?
> Looking for a pro pally pvper to help me plan out the profile.
> 
> 
> Ret and prot update coming soon, rewrote the whole profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a pro pvper but Dominium's rework of Cokx profile worked well for me.

Something similar if you can make it before mop release would be handy.

----------


## Taran32

> Not a pro pvper but Dominium's rework of Cokx profile worked well for me.
> 
> Something similar if you can make it before mop release would be handy.


Are you talking about the pre-patch rework or something for this current patch? I thought Dom wasn't releasing one until 90.

----------


## averykey

What's wrong in here? Keep getting a nil error, have I missed something? Rep+ for any help



```

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then--Lay on Handsif PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")end    --Ardent Defenderif IsSpellKnown(31850) then    if PlayerHP <= 15 and UnitPower("player", 9) <= 3 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31850), "player")    endend--Word of Gloryif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then    if PlayerHP <= 50 and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")    endend--Lightwellif PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then    PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0endif PlayerHP < 70 and UnitBuffID("player", 7001) == nil then    if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then        if UnitDebuffID("player", 108220) == nil then            PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + 1            InteractUnit("Lightwell")        end    endend--End of Combat Checkend--Sacred Shield, Left Ctrl Key Downif IsLeftControlKeyDown() and UnitBuffID("player", 642) == nil then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")    endend 


```


edit: The rotation works fine if I take this ability out so I'm pretty sure this is the culprit.


Code for SancWrath check



```

if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then    if UnitDebuffID("player", 114232) and PQR_SpellAvailable(20271) then        return false    endend 


```

----------


## Edsaxe

> Are you talking about the pre-patch rework or something for this current patch? I thought Dom wasn't releasing one until 90.


Yeah pre patch, avery was asking what people wanted in ret pvp so i suggested what worked for me before

----------


## Bgreen12

> Posted this in Sheep's thread but I was curious to hear a response here as well:
> 
> Is there a way one of the profile writers could possibly incorporate Knight's Simcraft Arms profile into an Arms PvP profile that includes Hamstring as needed, Shockwave usage off CD, Piercing Howl as needed, Disarm if applicable, and the Heroic Leap code Ninjaderp linked on the previous page? It'd be something very close to Bu-Ba's old Warrior profile, and that one sadly doesn't work in the current patch.
> 
> In essence, it'd basically take the best DPS code from Knight's and add the PvP utility/stun/rooting pressure. I'd do it myself, but I don't know how to combine those. Is that something someone could create for the level 85-90 grind? Other writers are waiting till 90 to make them and I'd really like to try it in current BGs if possible.


Make a list of when to disarm and spell reflect and ill do it

(Ret wings, poly, etc)

I have this written other than the disarm and spell reflect

Also would prob be best to save shockwave for an interrupt, unless either you're at a low HP or the target is casting and disrupting shout, pummel, and heroic throw are on cooldown.

Or I made an override key for shockwave and if u hold the modifier it will force it even when the above conditions are false.

----------


## Gabbz

> What's wrong in here? Keep getting a nil error, have I missed something? Rep+ for any help


You can do a print("THIS WORKS") after any of the "then" to check how far the ability works.

And if i checked your script there seems to be an end to much ?

----------


## Dominium

Hey Avery,

I was 2,1k rated on my pally and am going to write a ret profile once MoP hits. I know the rotations, utility and all that but I am not great at coding. How about we work together and make a kick ass ret pvp profile? Id provide you with rotation/priorities/utility etc and testing and you would do the coding. Sounds good?

Cheers!

----------


## Camaris

Kickmydog, is there anywhere we can get a Misdirect to focus ability, I tried writing something up with just a cast macro, but the recast delay won't work. Would there be away to cast ever 30 if its on focus, or if pet is focus cast every 6 seconds for use with the glyph.

----------


## kickmydog

Avery,

On your Ardent Defender code you have an "and" instead of a "then"



```

--Ardent Defenderif IsSpellKnown(31850) then    if PlayerHP <= 15 and UnitPower("player", 9) <= 3 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) [B]and[/B]        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31850), "player")    endend 


```

I noticed in your code you have a PQR_lightwelltimeout is there PQR functions now for lightwell? I just have the old code that Xelper provided to use lightwells automatically.

----------


## n1ce0n3

Help me please. Been searching for that for a while. Didn't find anything usefull though. I'm using this program for auto-interrupting, and i've expirienced that problem:
when i play warrior and go to berserk stance he pummels right away and its fine. is there any way to force my warrior to equip shield & 1h in battle stance and use shield bash?
WOTLK 3.3.5a

----------


## Marvalus

Is there a Profile for an Elemental?

----------


## hqvrrsc4

*strongly in need of a locale file
(or some way to change PQR form English to other languages)

for i have been trying my best to introduce exciting Wow programs to people who don't speak English for a long time

if you have information, contact me : [email protected]

Best Regards*

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Is there a Profile for an Elemental?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there a Profile for an Elemental?


Take a look around before you ask, there's a great thread for questions like yours:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## Taran32

> Make a list of when to disarm and spell reflect and ill do it
> 
> (Ret wings, poly, etc)
> 
> I have this written other than the disarm and spell reflect
> 
> Also would prob be best to save shockwave for an interrupt, unless either you're at a low HP or the target is casting and disrupting shout, pummel, and heroic throw are on cooldown.
> 
> Or I made an override key for shockwave and if u hold the modifier it will force it even when the above conditions are false.


I think something like would be listed in Bu-Ba's old warrior code. Unfortunately I no longer have it, but he and Team Nova had written a Disarm/spell reflect code for their 4.3 profile. My guess it would be best to start there.

----------


## Bgreen12

> I think something like would be listed in Bu-Ba's old warrior code. Unfortunately I no longer have it, but he and Team Nova had written a Disarm/spell reflect code for their 4.3 profile. My guess it would be best to start there.


I know how to code I just need a list of spell id's you want to be disarmed and spell reflected, since they've changed since 4.3 and new cooldown and cc's have been added to the game.. I can do this but I'm lazy

----------


## bu_ba_911

or in about 20-30 minutes ill probably release an updated version anyways >.>

----------


## Dominium

> Are you talking about the pre-patch rework or something for this current patch? I thought Dom wasn't releasing one until 90.


That's true, I am not, but I just talked to Avery and we will create a profile together, it should be epic! As I said a lot of times, for random BGs now, all you need it Avery's single target PvE profile and put a couple of spells (Hand of freedom, WoG, flash of light, emancipate, stun etc) under shift+keybind keybinds (so that it pauses the rotation and casts the spell that you want). You really dont need much more.

----------


## Bgreen12

> or in about 20-30 minutes ill probably release an updated version anyways >.>


Thank god.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank god.


last thing I'm really working on....

would you guys rather I forced you all to have an Equipment set called ShieldSet for Spell Reflect? 

I think this is easier for New People to get used to  :Smile: 

I can also code in a Message saying how to get it done if they don't have it....

----------


## ns79

I'm looking for working profiles for a demonology lock, either PVE or PVP. I have used the search function however I have had no luck finding anything that works with 5.0.4. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Taran32

> That's true, I am not, but I just talked to Avery and we will create a profile together, it should be epic! As I said a lot of times, for random BGs now, all you need it Avery's single target PvE profile and put a couple of spells (Hand of freedom, WoG, flash of light, emancipate, stun etc) under shift+keybind keybinds (so that it pauses the rotation and casts the spell that you want). You really dont need much more.


This just made my cereal taste a lot better.

----------


## Bgreen12

> last thing I'm really working on....
> 
> would you guys rather I forced you all to have an Equipment set called ShieldSet for Spell Reflect? 
> 
> I think this is easier for New People to get used to 
> 
> I can also code in a Message saying how to get it done if they don't have it....


We can Skype about it sometime I got a lot of good ideas for it if you want 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> We can Skype about it sometime I got a lot of good ideas for it if you want 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Just running through the last checks on the dummy to make sure things aren't freezing..... So far so good....

Haven't been able to test Disarm.... Pummel... Mass Spell Reflect... Spell Reflect... Shockwave (i will not respec sorry im poor on my old server)... Disrupting Shout or Shattering Throw

----------


## Bgreen12

> Just running through the last checks on the dummy to make sure things aren't freezing..... So far so good....
> 
> Haven't been able to test Disarm.... Pummel... Mass Spell Reflect... Spell Reflect... Shockwave (i will not respec sorry im poor on my old server)... Disrupting Shout or Shattering Throw


I got working function for pummel, disrupting shout, heroic throw all to interrupt, hamstring and checks for all slows won't ham if any are on or tar immune. I Didnt make a list of spellid for what to disarm or spell reflect yet been at work all day 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## solarwake

Hey bu_bu

Have you thought about making a blood dk extreme soloing rotation? I don't think it would be terribly difficult and it would make my soloing efforts a thousand times easier. Anyways thanks for all of your awesome profiles!

Solarwake

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey bu_bu
> 
> Have you thought about making a blood dk extreme soloing rotation? I don't think it would be terribly difficult and it would make my soloing efforts a thousand times easier. Anyways thanks for all of your awesome profiles!
> 
> Solarwake


what's missing from the current one that would make soloing easier?

and Arms test going up

*edit*
I updated a lot so please make sure you updated the Data File as well before you complain to me about something not working  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimonoff

Why it does not work as Ultraxion fading light:


-- Avoid Crossed Over on Gara'jal
local CrossedOver = select(4,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
if CrossedOver and CrossedOver - GetTime() < 2 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Why it does not work as Ultraxion fading light:
> 
> 
> -- Avoid Crossed Over on Gara'jal
> local CrossedOver = select(4,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
> if CrossedOver and CrossedOver - GetTime() < 2 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end


What profile?

or if it's your own, what class?

you might need to enable Cancel Channel inside the PQR Ability

----------


## ace99ro

@ Bu_ba - using your latest hpala profile from your svn , all up to date profile data file , the problem is it never casts Holy Radiance , it uses LoD with no problems , the rotation works good , except for no HR and i have full PQR functionality ( chain heal on shammy works perfect )

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Bu_ba - using your latest hpala profile from your svn , all up to date profile data file , the problem is it never casts Holy Radiance , it uses LoD with no problems , the rotation works good , except for no HR and i have full PQR functionality ( chain heal on shammy works perfect )


so you updated to the version that i released about 40 minutes ago? (just verifying)

----------


## Dimonoff

> What profile?
> 
> or if it's your own, what class?
> 
> you might need to enable Cancel Channel inside the PQR Ability


Nova Windwalker Monk

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nova Windwalker Monk


So beta lol.... never retired DS in beta so i can't know for sure.... are you sure you got the proper spell id?? ? :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles


WTF is with random people posting this same message over and over the past couple weeks? Is it spam, and for some reason they just fail at getting their pictures posted?

----------


## Xelper

Looks like it is just spam. The images are hosted externally, meaning your web browser tries to retrieve them and they can see your IP address... though I am not sure what use it could be to them *IF* that is their goal. I suggest just reporting those posts as spam when you see them. It would be much more effective to just post a single image inside of a real post, instead of these 6... then people might just see it as a fluke.

----------


## Wopak

> last thing I'm really working on....
> 
> would you guys rather I forced you all to have an Equipment set called ShieldSet for Spell Reflect? 
> 
> I think this is easier for New People to get used to 
> 
> I can also code in a Message saying how to get it done if they don't have it....


Just itherate thru the bags, find gear with PVPPower and equip it if found ?



```

-- Courtesy of Wopak - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/members/309249-wopak.html-- IF THE CODE IS TO COMPLEX, GO FIX YOUR PROGRAMMING SKILLS-- This function doesn't require any PLUA unlocker or any other kind of hack-- Searches bags for a Shield and usable 1 hander and equips them if they are found.-- Signature---- fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)-- Arguments:---- mode: If "PVP" is passed as an argument, it will prioritize 1 hander & Shield with PVPPower stats---- goBack: If true is passed, it will equip the previously used Main-Hand and Off-Hand-- Returns:---- Nothingfunction fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)    if mode == nil then mode = "PVP"; end    if goBack == nil then goBack = false; end    local onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum, onehandItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("One-Hand", mode);    local shieldBagNum, shieldSlotNum, shieldItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("Shields", mode);            if goBack then        EquipItemByName(fawMainHandItemID);        EquipItemByName(fawOffHandItemID);    else        -- Check if a Shield is found, otherwise this is useless        if shieldBagNum then            -- Store currently equipped MainHand ItemID & OffHand ItemID            fawMainHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 16);            fawOffHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 17)            -- First Equip 1hander, because you can't equip a Sheild when you have a 2hander equipped            if IsEquippedItem(onehandItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end            -- Now equip Shield            if IsEquippedItem(shieldItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(shieldBagNum, shieldBagNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end        end    endend-- No documentation, because i don't feel like it.-- Besides, this function is called by the function abovefunction fawGetItemBagSlot(itemSubType, mode)    local myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = nil;    for thisBagNum = 0, NUM_BAG_SLOTS do        for thisSlotNum = 1, GetContainerNumSlots(thisBagNum) do            local thisItemID = GetContainerItemID(thisBagNum, thisSlotNum)            if thisItemID then                local thisItemName, _, _, _, thisMinLevel, thisItemType, thisItemSubType, _, thisItemEquipSlot, _, _ = GetItemInfo(thisItemID)--                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and thisItemSubType == itemSubType then                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and string.find(thisItemSubType, string.gsub(itemSubType, "-", "%%-")) then                    if mode == "PVP" then                        local thisItemStats = GetItemStats((select(2, GetItemInfo(thisItemID))));                        if thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] and thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] > 0 then                            return thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                        end                    end                    myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                end            end        end    end    return myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID;end 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just itherate thru the bags, find gear with PVPPower and equip it if found ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Courtesy of Wopak - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/members/309249-wopak.html-- IF THE CODE IS TO COMPLEX, GO FIX YOUR PROGRAMMING SKILLS-- This function doesn't require any PLUA unlocker or any other kind of hack-- Searches bags for a Shield and usable 1 hander and equips them if they are found.-- Signature---- fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)-- Arguments:---- mode: If "PVP" is passed as an argument, it will prioritize 1 hander & Shield with PVPPower stats---- goBack: If true is passed, it will equip the previously used Main-Hand and Off-Hand-- Returns:---- Nothingfunction fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)    if mode == nil then mode = "PVP"; end    if goBack == nil then goBack = false; end    local onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum, onehandItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("One-Hand", mode);    local shieldBagNum, shieldSlotNum, shieldItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("Shields", mode);            if goBack then        EquipItemByName(fawMainHandItemID);        EquipItemByName(fawOffHandItemID);    else        -- Check if a Shield is found, otherwise this is useless        if shieldBagNum then            -- Store currently equipped MainHand ItemID & OffHand ItemID            fawMainHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 16);            fawOffHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 17)            -- First Equip 1hander, because you can't equip a Sheild when you have a 2hander equipped            if IsEquippedItem(onehandItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end            -- Now equip Shield            if IsEquippedItem(shieldItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(shieldBagNum, shieldBagNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end        end    endend-- No documentation, because i don't feel like it.-- Besides, this function is called by the function abovefunction fawGetItemBagSlot(itemSubType, mode)    local myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = nil;    for thisBagNum = 0, NUM_BAG_SLOTS do        for thisSlotNum = 1, GetContainerNumSlots(thisBagNum) do            local thisItemID = GetContainerItemID(thisBagNum, thisSlotNum)            if thisItemID then                local thisItemName, _, _, _, thisMinLevel, thisItemType, thisItemSubType, _, thisItemEquipSlot, _, _ = GetItemInfo(thisItemID)--                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and thisItemSubType == itemSubType then                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and string.find(thisItemSubType, string.gsub(itemSubType, "-", "%%-")) then                    if mode == "PVP" then                        local thisItemStats = GetItemStats((select(2, GetItemInfo(thisItemID))));                        if thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] and thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] > 0 then                            return thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                        end                    end                    myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                end            end        end    end    return myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID;end 
> 
> 
> ```


I made the code so that all the need is 2 sets created... PvPSet and ShieldSet

if they have those two and just keep them updated with their new gear, there should be no issues at all  :Smile: 

Using the built-in WoW API calls normally give me a better success rate and better error reports than trying to use something more elaborate  :Stick Out Tongue: 

if you find an issue with how I dealt with it.... then I'll take a closer look at your code and see if it's something I need or not.

----------


## natfoth

> Just itherate thru the bags, find gear with PVPPower and equip it if found ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Courtesy of Wopak - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/members/309249-wopak.html-- IF THE CODE IS TO COMPLEX, GO FIX YOUR PROGRAMMING SKILLS-- This function doesn't require any PLUA unlocker or any other kind of hack-- Searches bags for a Shield and usable 1 hander and equips them if they are found.-- Signature---- fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)-- Arguments:---- mode: If "PVP" is passed as an argument, it will prioritize 1 hander & Shield with PVPPower stats---- goBack: If true is passed, it will equip the previously used Main-Hand and Off-Hand-- Returns:---- Nothingfunction fawEquipOneHandAndShield(mode, goBack)    if mode == nil then mode = "PVP"; end    if goBack == nil then goBack = false; end    local onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum, onehandItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("One-Hand", mode);    local shieldBagNum, shieldSlotNum, shieldItemID = fawGetItemBagSlot("Shields", mode);            if goBack then        EquipItemByName(fawMainHandItemID);        EquipItemByName(fawOffHandItemID);    else        -- Check if a Shield is found, otherwise this is useless        if shieldBagNum then            -- Store currently equipped MainHand ItemID & OffHand ItemID            fawMainHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 16);            fawOffHandItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player", 17)            -- First Equip 1hander, because you can't equip a Sheild when you have a 2hander equipped            if IsEquippedItem(onehandItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(onehandBagNum, onehandSlotNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end            -- Now equip Shield            if IsEquippedItem(shieldItemID) ~= 1 then                PickupContainerItem(shieldBagNum, shieldBagNum)                AutoEquipCursorItem()            end        end    endend-- No documentation, because i don't feel like it.-- Besides, this function is called by the function abovefunction fawGetItemBagSlot(itemSubType, mode)    local myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = nil;    for thisBagNum = 0, NUM_BAG_SLOTS do        for thisSlotNum = 1, GetContainerNumSlots(thisBagNum) do            local thisItemID = GetContainerItemID(thisBagNum, thisSlotNum)            if thisItemID then                local thisItemName, _, _, _, thisMinLevel, thisItemType, thisItemSubType, _, thisItemEquipSlot, _, _ = GetItemInfo(thisItemID)--                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and thisItemSubType == itemSubType then                if (thisMinLevel == 0 or thisMinLevel <= UnitLevel("player")) and string.find(thisItemSubType, string.gsub(itemSubType, "-", "%%-")) then                    if mode == "PVP" then                        local thisItemStats = GetItemStats((select(2, GetItemInfo(thisItemID))));                        if thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] and thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] > 0 then                            return thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                        end                    end                    myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID = thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;                end            end        end    end    return myBagNum, mySlotNum, myItemID;end 
> 
> 
> ```


While this way may take more work it allows you to just use any gear you have on hand. I know many people that always forget to update their gear sets and I would prefer for it to be auto even if I always upgrade my sets anyways.

----------


## Wopak

> if they have those two and just keep them updated with their new gear, there should be no issues at all


That's the thing  :Smile:  and exactly why i use this in my addon.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> That's the thing  and exactly why i use this in my addon.


lol if enough people complain i'll probably use it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was never good at gsub though..... i'll need to look into that stuff again >.<

*edit*
still going over the Snippet you posted..... Still looking into the gsub and I see what you did there.... I personally just hate string manipulation... was always a weak point of mine

but anyways... i don't see you comparing the resilience anywhere... for all we know, we could just be equipping an old weapon and leaving the new one in the bag.

and what about the people that use PvE shields? One-Handed Weapons for the weapon swap??

would u then just send through a PvE mode and run it again if there is no swap being done?

<<I'm still going over gsubs..... ty you for ruining my day  :Stick Out Tongue: >>

----------


## natfoth

> removed post


Its not really about being a lazy ass, its more about genuinely forgetting, I know a ton of people that always forget even though they use it all the time. Where they click their button and all the sudden they are half naked  :Big Grin:  . People that remember the system is totally fine, I am just bringing up an aspect is all  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

Updated Profile.

http://www.mediafire.com/?15tne01aovxcvk1

I've updated the hunter profile,

- aspect changes, to fix iron hawk bug
- consolidated functions into one ability for ease of use.
- *fixed lock and load spell id for SV AOE
- *added pet checks for Lynx Rush and Blink Strike
- *made BM rapid Fire a little more restrictive in use to prevent haste effects overlap.

* these changes were suggested by charrchill

For those of you asking for misdirection code, here is the old code before the patch. Feel free to try and get it to work.



```

 --Code provided by Sheuronlocal InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do  local member = "party"..tostring(i)  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 then    CastSpellByName("Misdirection")    SpellTargetUnit(member)    end  endend 


```

----------


## reapagedk

Hey KMD I tried to DL your new profile and it took me to your pre MoP folder and I couldn't find the one updated for today on that list.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey KMD I tried to DL your new profile and it took me to your pre MoP folder and I couldn't find the one updated for today on that list.


Thanks updated the link

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v6.zip

----------


## reapagedk

Thnx kick testing them out tonight will pst after raid let ya know how they work

----------


## Niakrisse

*Sheuron* please update Windwalker profile,incorrectly uses Tiger Palm, Tiger Palm is necessary for maintenance of buff and on procs.

----------


## Bgreen12

Anyone having trouble with pqr_unitfacing..? I tries to use it in some of my functions seems as though when I do I get fatal errors in the executable or something like that.. I take that unitfacing out and ofcourse it doesn't check for it then but I get no errors. I was using it like this

PQR_Unitfacing("player","target",90)

Anyone know a fix?

Also anyone know where to find updated list of pqr custom functions and returns?

----------


## Wopak

> lol if enough people complain i'll probably use it 
> 
> i was never good at gsub though..... i'll need to look into that stuff again >.<
> 
> *edit*
> still going over the Snippet you posted..... Still looking into the gsub and I see what you did there.... I personally just hate string manipulation... was always a weak point of mine
> 
> but anyways... i don't see you comparing the resilience anywhere... for all we know, we could just be equipping an old weapon and leaving the new one in the bag.
> 
> ...


Resilience = PVP Resilience now... Anyway....


```

if mode == "PVP" then    local thisItemStats = GetItemStats((select(2, GetItemInfo(thisItemID))));    if thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] and thisItemStats["ITEM_MOD_RESILIENCE_RATING_SHORT"] > 0 then        return thisBagNum, thisSlotNum, thisItemID;    endend 


```

It wont swap if no shield is found, it will equip PvE if no PvP Shield/1 hander is found. Hence the return inside the PVP Resilience check.

PS.: In the function i personally use, i also have more check for using best ilvl and not to use broken items.

----------


## Bgreen12

cool, patch from 16048 to 16057, now need offsetz  :Frown: 

edit: would be cool if someone wrote a guide to get these offsets.

lol, just on luck edited the current offset one to just say

CurrentWoWVersion>16057</CurrentWoWVersion>

on the first line. until xelper comes out w a new version seems to work ok.

----------


## averykey

> cool, patch from 16048 to 16057, now need offsetz 
> 
> edit: would be cool if someone wrote a guide to get these offsets.


I remember in the old thread, xelper mentioned around page 200-300 on how to obtain them, and other people have commented as well, you can also check the memory editing section

----------


## Xelper

New offsets are up.

----------


## sikair27

> New offsets are up.


That was insanely fast. Thank you very much. + as much rep as i can give

----------


## Arria88

Thanks for the offsets  :Big Grin:

----------


## Edsaxe

*made BM rapid Fire a little more restrictive in use to prevent haste effects overlap.

* these changes were suggested by charrchill

Haste effects overlap? what do you mean

----------


## Master34

> that was insanely fast. Thank you very much. + as much rep as i can give


indeed!  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

> Thanks updated the link
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v6.zip


BM AOE is stopping suddenly with this version. Seems to be random, but it wasn't an issue in the previous ones.

----------


## kickmydog

> *made BM rapid Fire a little more restrictive in use to prevent haste effects overlap.
> 
> * these changes were suggested by charrchill
> 
> Haste effects overlap? what do you mean


If you have haste effects like heroism/bloodlust/timewarp etc... it won't use rapid fire with them.

----------


## kickmydog

> BM AOE is stopping suddenly with this version. Seems to be random, but it wasn't an issue in the previous ones.


Either edit the Rapid Fire code to remove the extra return true at the end of it, or redownload the corrected version I just updated. The link should be the same still.

----------


## Boppalopigus

Does PQR support global variables? I'm trying to get judgement to alternate between focus and target each cast.

----------


## Taran32

> Either edit the Rapid Fire code to remove the extra return true at the end of it, or redownload the corrected version I just updated. The link should be the same still.


Tried both. Nothing worked.

----------


## kickmydog

> Tried both. Nothing worked.


That is odd, I used the BM aoe on target dummies and it was shooting without any problems. Check the rotation and see if you have the talents in the rotation, and change them accordingly. I recently switched my BM to include "A Murder of Crows", so it may be sticking on Lynx Rush. I'll code some check tomorrow on talents to avoid that. If that is the problem.

----------


## kickmydog

> Does PQR support global variables? I'm trying to get judgement to alternate between focus and target each cast.


Yes it does.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Does PQR support global variables? I'm trying to get judgement to alternate between focus and target each cast.


You don't need global variables to accomplish that, compare the expiration times and cast it on whichever is going to expire sooner.

It will stack faster if you do it this way, instead of alternating targets. If you have a focus, chances are your melee abilities will keep the expiration time long on your target, and your focus would be hit with Judgment to keep Censure up.

----------


## Hoblerhans

hey folks.
back to wow after alittle diablo3 break. it seems you guys were quite busy these days^^. 
@ Buba....is it possible your profiles cant be used for leveling? on 85er chars they work like ever...on my shadow, destro and arms twink they do nothing...not very bad but i am a sad panda since i like nova profiles...btw spreading some rep^^

----------


## Starscrream

So.. I just downloaded this today, ran the updater and then ran the program. 

BUT... The window that appears next where I get to choose my character and so on is VERY small... and its "locked" - when I say locked, I mean, you cannot resize the box, and I cannot see what else is within.

Lookin at the image on the first page titled "PQR - Rotation & Profile Editor" is Class and Profile.... with no way of seeing the rest of the fields.


I have tried running and and out of Administrator mode, nothing works. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah either you havent updated to the latest version, or you simply havent gotten any profiles. 

Profiles: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## Wopak

> cool, patch from 16048 to 16057, now need offsetz 
> 
> edit: would be cool if someone wrote a guide to get these offsets.
> 
> lol, just on luck edited the current offset one to just say
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion>16057</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 
> on the first line. until xelper comes out w a new version seems to work ok.


Thats because no offsets we're changed in wow.exe with this 'mini patch'

----------


## averykey

I need someone to review my profile before I release it, It works fine in-game but I want a second opinion on anything that I might have missed or could have done better.

Please message me or skype me, avestermc.

----------


## yourson

> I need someone to review my profile before I release it, It works fine in-game but I want a second opinion on anything that I might have missed or could have done better.
> 
> Please message me or skype me, avestermc.


For you pala profile or some other class?

----------


## averykey

> For you pala profile or some other class?


Pally 10char

----------


## [Blinded]

> Update -> Not Logged In-Problem again
> 
> Edit : <GameState>0xD1138D</GameState> <-- this Offset will fix it


Works with version 16057

----------


## Starscrream

Attachment 10205


> Yeah either you havent updated to the latest version, or you simply havent gotten any profiles. 
> 
> Profiles: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html


Game is running. Profile is installed and as you can see on the left PQR is a small snippet of what I should be seeing, when I try making it larger.. by stretching the corners out.. It wont.. its locked. I try right clicking to hit maximize, and its greyed out. this.. Is my issue

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay, upload to imgur or any other free image-hosting sites so we can see.

----------


## Starscrream

> Okay, upload to imgur or any other free image-hosting sites so we can see.


Click on it.. it enlarges it.

----------


## Dominium

Small update: working with Avery on the pvp profile, should have it ready for testing by sunday evening or monday.

----------


## Stuart4711

Right, that taints the PQR execution path... can't assign values to variables from an unsecure area (macros, script commands, etc) then manipulate them from PQR.

----------


## ace99ro

@ Bu_ba 

just did a lfr test with your latest svn update for hpala and still zero HR usage , can't understand why its not triggering if LoD is working

----------


## maleth

> Small update: working with Avery on the pvp profile, should have it ready for testing by sunday evening or monday.


Brilliant news! Exactly what I've been waiting to read  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Bu_ba 
> 
> just did a lfr test with your latest svn update for hpala and still zero HR usage , can't understand why its not triggering if LoD is working


Without changing anything, I saw HR cast in my LFR that i did. In order to help you and maybe others though, I lowered the amount of health needed to make HR cast.... Maybe that will help you :-/

Updated Warrior Arms PvP, Disc Priest, HPally and Data File (minor change to Data File)

----------


## averykey

Need input from someone more experienced than me.


-- Seal
if AoeSwap ~= nil and AoeSwap ~= 0 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 0 then
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 then 
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
elseif AoeSwap == 0 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 then 
CastShapeshiftForm(2)
end

Works fine for me, I can press right ctrl all day and it switches seals no problem.

Extra Info: In pqr settings I have my ability check delay set to 20ms

Other people have issues with the seal not switching, what could be the problem?


Aoe code

if modtime == nil then
modtime = 0
end

--Aoe Mode switch, Right Ctrl Toggle
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then
modtime = GetTime()
if AoeSwap then 
AoeSwap = nil
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
else
AoeSwap = 1
CastShapeshiftForm(2)
PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
end
end

----------


## Xelper

If anyone is having any issues with the PQR_UnitInfo function after upgrading to 2.1.9 please let me know. I made a change to how the data is accessed to allow it to work on asian based locales. Nothing works differently on the WoW side, so no profile changes are necessary.

I've been keeping an eye on the thread for the last week or so but haven't seen any reports of issues and all my tests have indicated there are no issues. 

EDIT: There are new offsets up for those getting only the "Edit Mode" option. Also, oh so close to 600 rep!  :Wink:

----------


## Shamrockstar

> EDIT: There are new offsets up for those getting only the "Edit Mode" option. Also, oh so close to 600 rep!


+5 closer, thanks for the quick offsets.

----------


## Pzy

thx for the offsetts, +2 to u, more i cant......^^

question, how does it look with the upcoming demo lock rota, need to try some demo raid, immo its only affli/detru, but destru is like arcan mage, and i dont like them prepatch......^^

greetz

----------


## Zeldrak

Hey, can anyone assist me with adding a skill to one of sheuron's profiles? I'm using the Arcane PvE profile, and I want to add Ice Barrier to it. I've tried a couple of different things, and none of them work. I even went as far as loading someone else's profile that actually has Ice Barrier in the profile, copied what they had for the code and ability options, and it will cast, but it causes the rotation to stop completely. I know it's something I'm doing wrong because I'm still new at this, so I figured I'd ask for some assistance from people that actually know what they're doing, lol.

----------


## solarwake

600! Congrats Xelper you definitely deserve it!

----------


## vorn10

EDIT
ffs iam so idiot. Did:
"==" for setting value instead "="
:S

----------


## Fumi

Nova, could it be possible to add a Button press for Chaos bolt spam with Dark Soul up?  :Smile:  or can anyone help me code something like If left shift is down do chaos bolt no matter what THX!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nova, could it be possible to add a Button press for Chaos bolt spam with Dark Soul up?  or can anyone help me code something like If left shift is down do chaos bolt no matter what THX!


I considered it... I'll probably put it in next update.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zeldrak

Is it just me, or has PQR stopped working completely? I've downloaded it and completely reinstalled it, and it won't work anymore. I made sure I had the latest files using the PQR Updater, I also downloaded Sheuron's profiles from the first post (these were the profiles I was using before it stopped working), tried it against the test dummies and in a dungeon, and PQR just doesn't activate. I have the profile enabled, but nothing happens.

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Likewise, i've updated it and even used the new profiiles but ingame it says activated but PQR does absolutely nothing

----------


## crystal_tech

running 32bit wow client?

----------


## Zeldrak

> running 32bit wow client?


Never run anything less because I also use HonorBuddy. Nothing on my system has changed. The only thing I did was run the PQR Updater after I saw that Xelper said he updated, after that it stopped working completely. It says in the chat window that it's enabled, I have a current MoP compatible profile loaded for my arcane mage, and everything is set properly and I have the most recent offsets. The only that changed was me running the updater. Prior to that PQR was working beautifully.

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Never run anything less because I also use HonorBuddy. Nothing on my system has changed. The only thing I did was run the PQR Updater after I saw that Xelper said he updated, after that it stopped working completely. It says in the chat window that it's enabled, I have a current MoP compatible profile loaded for my arcane mage, and everything is set properly and I have the most recent offsets. The only that changed was me running the updater. Prior to that PQR was working beautifully.


Exact same problem ere

----------


## 808

> Without changing anything, I saw HR cast in my LFR that i did. In order to help you and maybe others though, I lowered the amount of health needed to make HR cast.... Maybe that will help you :-/
> 
> Updated Warrior Arms PvP, Disc Priest, HPally and Data File (minor change to Data File)


Hi Bu_ba, I just tried the Warrior Arms PvP and it doesnt do anything except battle shout or commanding shout. Talents are Juggernaut, Second Wind, Piercing Howl, Dragon Roar, and Mass spell Reflection. I went with those talents because its what I noticed that was in the rotation. Also made a PvPset and ShieldSet as suggested for Spell Reflect. Going to try this again after getting the svn updates and also just used PQRUdater just in case. 

edit* Tried it again after updating via PQRUdater and Nova SVN and I still cant get the Warrior Arms PvP profile to do anything.

thanks,
808

----------


## Fumi

> I considered it... I'll probably put it in next update. 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, looking forward  :Smile:  would it be possible to make a temporary code?  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Exact same problem ere


sorry if i sound like an ass but could you answer these:

whos profile are you running?
data file in the data folder?
have you tried running the updater again? (corrupted download?)
Have you updated the profiles to the newest release?
Are you testing on a dummy or a mob?
Some profiles give a recommended talent choice are you using these?

again sorry if i sound like an ass but with this info we can try and fix the problem. More info we have the better to find the cause of the problem. It just doesn't work!, isn't helpful.

----------


## vorn10

Hello. Can someone provide me exact rotation for Enchancement Shaman?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ok guys, need ur help with Stormstrike. Tried 3 IDs, main, and trigerers. Nothing work. I read something about what Sheuron posted about morphed spells but it was so many pages ago.


try this:
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17364), nil) instead of return true and set the id in pqr to 0

all the ids i've found in case that doesn't work:
51876
122049
65971
32175
65972
32176

----------


## owhmar

I'm looking to build a profile specific to my needs, anyone can direct me to the proper guide on making profiles?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm looking to build a profile specific to my needs, anyone can direct me to the proper guide on making profiles?


Lua 5.1 Reference Manual
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

will get ya started.

----------


## owhmar

> Lua 5.1 Reference Manual
> World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> will get ya started.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Zeldrak

> sorry if i sound like an ass but could you answer these:
> 
> whos profile are you running?
> data file in the data folder?
> have you tried running the updater again? (corrupted download?)
> Have you updated the profiles to the newest release?
> Are you testing on a dummy or a mob?
> Some profiles give a recommended talent choice are you using these?
> 
> again sorry if i sound like an ass but with this info we can try and fix the problem. More info we have the better to find the cause of the problem. It just doesn't work!, isn't helpful.


No worries. You didn't sound like an ass to me. Sounds like you're trying to find out what's causing it. Maybe that's just me though. It's hard to determine what's behind the text, so I take it for what it is.

*whos profile are you running?* Sheuron's Arcane Mage (downloaded from their main link)
*data file in the data folder?* Data files are in the data folder
*have you tried running the updater again? (corrupted download?)* Updated twice with fresh download and install
*Have you updated the profiles to the newest release?* Updated the profiles the same time I downloaded and updated PQR
*Are you testing on a dummy or a mob?* Both dummy and inside End Time (instance)
*Some profiles give a recommended talent choice are you using these?* No suggested build given on this profile

I hope that helps?

----------


## vorn10

@Zeldrak
Did u try to run wow and PQR in admin mode?

----------


## Zeldrak

> @Zeldrak
> Did u try to run wow and PQR in admin mode?


Certainly did. Always run WoW, HonorBuddy, and PQR in admin mode.

It stopped working after I got the update that Xelper said he uploaded to fix something. I can't remember what it was, but it's a couple of pages back on the thread from a few hours ago.

----------


## SHJordan

> Certainly did. Always run WoW, HonorBuddy, and PQR in admin mode.
> 
> It stopped working after I got the update that Xelper said he uploaded to fix something. I can't remember what it was, but it's a couple of pages back on the thread from a few hours ago.


Asian language support.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks, looking forward  would it be possible to make a temporary code?


mmm if you are a basic coder yes..... just put if Nova_Pause(4) then return true end at the top or something.... that would make it whenever you hold down right shift to cast Chaos Bolt..... but i cant remember if Chaos Bolt was a morph spell

----------


## Zeldrak

> Asian language support.


That's odd. I've never needed Asian language support to use PQR before. Do you think Xelper did something in an Asian language that may be causing the issue?

----------


## kickmydog

> That's odd. I've never needed Asian language support to use PQR before. Do you think Xelper did something in an Asian language that may be causing the issue?


I find it rather odd that you are the only person so far who has this problem. I updated without any issues and PQR is running fine. Have you tried turning off all addons? What region are you playing on? Have you used other profiles?

----------


## SHJordan

> I find it rather odd that you are the only person so far who has this problem. I updated without any issues and PQR is running fine. Have you tried turning off all addons? What region are you playing on? Have you used other profiles?


I got so many errors when i was using pqr with pt-br wow version, so i switched to en-us and it become working like a charm... you'll also want to reset everything to default and disable all your addons, THEN slowly go activating then to see which one is giving you problems.

Hope it works to you.

----------


## Taran32

> Without changing anything, I saw HR cast in my LFR that i did. In order to help you and maybe others though, I lowered the amount of health needed to make HR cast.... Maybe that will help you :-/
> 
> Updated Warrior Arms PvP, Disc Priest, HPally and Data File (minor change to Data File)


Bubba I just downloaded the updated Warrior PvP profile, and it seems to work OK on dummies but when activated, it splits my FPS in half (much like the error I was getting with Sheruon's profiles, only I can't find the line I deleted in his with View distance.) Additionally, when I enter BGs, it doesn't work at all. It just spams a series of LUA errors and basically doesn't function. Is there something I did wrong? I used the link in your sig to update via URL.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba I just downloaded the updated Warrior PvP profile, and it seems to work OK on dummies but when activated, it splits my FPS in half (much like the error I was getting with Sheruon's profiles, only I can't find the line I deleted in his with View distance.) Additionally, when I enter BGs, it doesn't work at all. It just spams a series of LUA errors and basically doesn't function. Is there something I did wrong? I used the link in your sig to update via URL.


I'll look into it. Made some untested changes before work XD

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

*edit*
i was able to fix the main error, I did however find another bug in either Pummel or Spell Reflect, but I didnt have time to debug it

----------


## kickmydog

Updated Hunter

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v7.zip

- This now includes checks for talents if you have them or not. If you do not have them it will bypass.
- I've included Exhilaration and Healthstone support. These are untested and could use some testing if anyone gets a chance. I don't have a warlock in raids.
- If anyone could test the old Lightwell code that Xelper made that would be great I could then include it in the rotation, it is included in the abilities just not the rotation since I don't raid with a healing priest.

I haven't changed the rotations as yet this is just some preliminary work before I get the level 90 profile in. However, you should be able to put all the hunter talents into the rotations and they should work.

----------


## Zeldrak

> I find it rather odd that you are the only person so far who has this problem. I updated without any issues and PQR is running fine. Have you tried turning off all addons? What region are you playing on? Have you used other profiles?





> I got so many errors when i was using pqr with pt-br wow version, so i switched to en-us and it become working like a charm... you'll also want to reset everything to default and disable all your addons, THEN slowly go activating then to see which one is giving you problems.
> 
> Hope it works to you.


I'm on English US. I've changed absolutely nothing between the pre Xelper update and the post Xelper update from earlier today. I've tried Sheuron's profiles, Sheepmoon's profiles, Gabbz's profiles, and Beck3210's profiles -- all for mage -- and none of them worked. So, I tried other toons, and again, none of them worked. I've been trying without addons, I deleted everything in my cache folder inside the WoW folder, I even removed the interface folder and ran the repair tool on WoW. PQR does nothing at all except activate. I tried on mobs, on dummies, and even asked a friend of mine to duel me so I could see if it worked against players and still nothing. In the chat window it shows that it activates and deactivates upon pressing the appropriate key combinations. It's been working absolutely fine. I use it all the time when I raid with my hunter using your profiles Kick, but now they don't work either. The only thing I haven't done yet, and I'm really not wanting to do that, is completely uninstall WoW, and reinstalling it again from scratch. And yes, I'm using the most up-to-date version of your profiles Kick. I just downloaded them and tried again about 15 minutes ago. There were also two others that said they were having the same issue I was having, so I can't be the only one. I'll continue to try and fix it.

*Edit:* Issue has been resolved. Started from scratch and just completely deleted my entire PQR directory. Downloaded the PQR Updater and ran it. Downloaded Sheuron's profiles and Kickmydog's profiles. Added my trinket use ability to both of them. Cleared WoW cache again, deleted all my addons (just to be sure it wasn't an addon issue, even though none of them have updated or changed since PQR last worked, but who knows) since disabling them didn't help matters, double checked to ensure everything was set for 32 bit and also set to run on admin mode. After all checks were made, all files downloaded and installed, it appears that it's working again.

----------


## crystal_tech

wow grats Xelper on legendary status!

----------


## kickmydog

> I'm on English US. I've changed absolutely nothing between the pre Xelper update and the post Xelper update from earlier today. I've tried Sheuron's profiles, Sheepmoon's profiles, Gabbz's profiles, and Beck3210's profiles -- all for mage -- and none of them worked. So, I tried other toons, and again, none of them worked. I've been trying without addons, I deleted everything in my cache folder inside the WoW folder, I even removed the interface folder and ran the repair tool on WoW. PQR does nothing at all except activate. I tried on mobs, on dummies, and even asked a friend of mine to duel me so I could see if it worked against players and still nothing. In the chat window it shows that it activates and deactivates upon pressing the appropriate key combinations. It's been working absolutely fine. I use it all the time when I raid with my hunter using your profiles Kick, but now they don't work either. The only thing I haven't done yet, and I'm really not wanting to do that, is completely uninstall WoW, and reinstalling it again from scratch. And yes, I'm using the most up-to-date version of your profiles Kick. I just downloaded them and tried again about 15 minutes ago. There were also two others that said they were having the same issue I was having, so I can't be the only one. I'll continue to try and fix it.
> 
> *Edit:* Issue has been resolved. Started from scratch and just completely deleted my entire PQR directory. Downloaded the PQR Updater and ran it. Downloaded Sheuron's profiles and Kickmydog's profiles. Added my trinket use ability to both of them. Cleared WoW cache again, deleted all my addons (just to be sure it wasn't an addon issue, even though none of them have updated or changed since PQR last worked, but who knows) since disabling them didn't help matters, double checked to ensure everything was set for 32 bit and also set to run on admin mode. After all checks were made, all files downloaded and installed, it appears that it's working again.


Sounds like your install got corrupted or something when you tried to update. Well at least your uninstall and reinstall worked.

----------


## zarreus

Does anyone have a Decent Elemental Shaman profile?

----------


## sgdevoid

> UPDATED Elemental Shaman
> changes:
> - left ALT pause
> - not canceling Fire Elemental Totem
> - added Thunderstorm (will be used only if glyphed)
> Info:
> Left Shift - light AoE (FS, magma totem(if in range <8y), ES(7 stacks),chain lightning
> Left Control - heavy AoE (FS, magma totem, earthquake, ES(7stacks), thunderstorm(glyphed), chain lightinig
> 
> ...


Not sure if this has been addressed, but your profile just seems to spam "Flametongue weapon" repeatedly now, it was working before the update from a couple days ago.

----------


## hbkx1

> wow grats Xelper on legendary status!


This and long overdue probably the best program in years if not ever for WoW

----------


## Wopak

SpellIDs, 'morphed SpellNames' and whatever it's been called overtime by users of PQR.

It's as simple as using this function *fawGetGlobalSpellID(spell)* in conjuction with, uhmm whats it called in PQR?? I don't use PQR myself.

CastSpellByName(fawGetGlobalSpellID(spell))

spell beeing the NAME of the spell you want to cast.


--------------------------------------------------


-- Courtesy of Wopak - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...249-wopak.html
-- Is the code hard to understand, well tough luck, just use it.
-- This function does not require any PLUA unlocker or any other kind of hack
-- Get the Global SpellID of a Spell, also checks Pets spellbook (if the Player has a Pet)
-- Signature
---- globalSpellID = fawGetGlobalSpellID("spell")
-- Arguments:
---- spell - Name of the Spell to Query
-- Returns:
---- globalSpellID: Global SpellID of the Spell (numeric); nil if the spell is unknown (numeric;nil)


```

function fawGetGlobalSpellID(spell)    -- Code removed. To advanced at the time beeing.end 


```

-- Courtesy of Wopak - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...249-wopak.html
-- Is the code hard to understand, well tough luck, just use it.
-- This function does not require any PLUA unlocker or any other kind of hack
-- Get the Global SpellID of a Spell, also checks Pets spellbook (if the Player has a Pet)
-- Signature
---- spellIndex, bookType = fawGetSpellIndex("spell")
-- Arguments:
---- spell - Name of the Spell to Query
-- Returns:
---- spellIndex: The index of the spell in the Player or Pet spellbook. nil if the spell is unknown (numeric;nil)
---- bookType: "spell" if it's a player spell, "pet" if it's a pet spell, nil if the spell is unknown (string;nil)


```

function fawGetSpellIndex(spell)    -- Code removed. To advanced at the time beeing. 


```

----------


## averykey

Does this look correct?



```

local hasSeal = falselocal judgedTarget = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal thenif judgedTarget == false thenif UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        judgedTarget = true    endendelseif judgedTarget == true then    if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false            end        end    end 


```

For some reason it won't judge the focus,

edit: tried moving judgedTarget above the spellcast, still won't work =/, Am I using bool's wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Does anyone have a Decent Elemental Shaman profile?


Take a look around...

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## vasek75

Pls. need a PVE enh. shaman profile if anyone has one?

----------


## Seixalito

> Pls. need a PVE enh. shaman profile if anyone has one?


take a look here... is a compilation of rotations / class


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## vorn10

Is it worth for enchancement shaman to keep UE cd to wait until FS is going to drop off? or use UE every cd, and let cast FS without buff from UE? iam asking cuz thinking and trying to write to be cast always FS with buff from UE and UE every time when timer is higher then cd of UE.
NVM  :Big Grin: 
only question is: is it worth to keep UE

----------


## firepong

> Is it worth for enchancement shaman to keep UE cd to wait until FS is going to drop off? or use UE every cd, and let cast FS without buff from UE? iam asking cuz thinking and trying to write to be cast always FS with buff from UE and UE every time when timer is higher then cd of UE.
> NVM 
> only question is: is it worth to keep UE


I have yet to check how it is after 5.0 hit, but before, it was somewhat beneficial. Would want to do something like if flamedebuff < 5 and flameshockCD < 5 then return false end. Then again, if flamedebuff < 5 and flameshockCD == 0 then return true end for UE, then do a if UEBuff then return true end for Flame Shock. Something along those lines.

----------


## ocso639

Anyone know if there is a prot warrior rotation?

----------


## somenub0608

> Anyone know if there is a prot warrior rotation?


There is on the very first page of this thread.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone know if there is a prot warrior rotation?


How hard is it to look around a little before asking? Really? This link has been posted TWICE on this page, which takes you to a thread with gathered profiles. -_-

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## SHJordan

> I have yet to check how it is after 5.0 hit, but before, it was somewhat beneficial. Would want to do something like if flamedebuff < 5 and flameshockCD < 5 then return false end. Then again, if flamedebuff < 5 and flameshockCD == 0 then return true end for UE, then do a if UEBuff then return true end for Flame Shock. Something along those lines.


Hey bro, are you still updating the svn?

----------


## Clotic

LF a follow target "interrupt"

----------


## kickmydog

I've tried two different code variations but none of them seem to work with healthstones atm.



```

local myhp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100if myhp < 40 then RunMacroText("/use Healthstone")return true end 


```

or 



```

local myhp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100if myhp < 40 then return true end 


```

spell id 5512

any ideas on this?

----------


## sheuron

> SpellIDs, 'morphed SpellNames' and whatever it's been called overtime by users of PQR.
> 
> It's as simple as using this function *fawGetGlobalSpellID(spell)* in conjuction with, uhmm whats it called in PQR?? I don't use PQR myself.
> 
> CastSpellByName(fawGetGlobalSpellID(spell))
> 
> spell beeing the NAME of the spell you want to cast.
> 
> 
> ...


CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(ID),nil) works with any spell

If you want to check which spells are on your spellbook you can use FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(ID), but is useless, because trying to cast new spells using his root spellid eventualy freeze the UI.

----------


## Wopak

> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(ID),nil) works with any spell
> 
> If you want to check which spells are on your spellbook you can use FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(ID), but is useless, because trying to cast new spells using his root spellid eventualy freeze the UI.


I don't quite think you got the idea here...

This is for just passing the Spells name as you see it in game, and no, it doesn't freeze the UI, that must be something else interfeering, i have multiple users using my addon and this causes no problem.

PS: When you say root speel id, i assume you mean global SpellID ?

----------


## kickmydog

> I don't quite think you got the idea here...
> 
> This is for just passing the Spells name as you see it in game, and no, it doesn't freeze the UI, that must be something else interfeering, i have multiple users using my addon and this causes no problem.
> 
> PS: When you say root speel id, i assume you mean global SpellID ?


I'm not sure I see the point of using this when as Sheuron states 

```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(ID),nil)
```

 works fine. Also using spellid is better than using the name because then you don't have any language localization issues.

----------


## averykey

Repost from last page, anyone know why this isn't working? rep+ 


```

local hasSeal = falselocal judgedTarget = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal thenif judgedTarget == false thenif UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        judgedTarget = true    endendelseif judgedTarget == true then    if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false            end        end    end 


```

----------


## sheuron

> I don't quite think you got the idea here...
> 
> This is for just passing the Spells name as you see it in game, and no, it doesn't freeze the UI, that must be something else interfeering, i have multiple users using my addon and this causes no problem.
> 
> PS: When you say root speel id, i assume you mean global SpellID ?


CastSpellByName("spell name") uses spells names as you see in game, no need additional code for that.

What freeze the game is trying to cast one of new spells using CastSpellByID.

To see root spells try the script i post here
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
root spells are shown on green.

----------


## firepong

> Hey bro, are you still updating the svn?


Yeah, it's still getting updated. The only profile I have right now that's fully updated is my Feral Druid profile. As of right now, I just don't have the time to update all my others because of work and Shaman is on the back burner for the time being till I see how DPS is working out at level 90.

Can probably say the next profiles I'll get working though is my leveling profiles for whenever HonorBuddy get's fully coded and working good.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Repost from last page, anyone know why this isn't working? rep+ 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local hasSeal = falselocal judgedTarget = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal thenif judgedTarget == false thenif UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        judgedTarget = true    endendelseif judgedTarget == true then    if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false            end        end    end 
> 
> 
> ```




```

--local judgedTarget = false -- This will always be false as it is writtenif judgedTarget == nil then judgedTarget = false endlocal hasSeal = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal then    if judgedTarget == false then        if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            if UnitExists("focus") then                judgedTarget = true            end        end    elseif judgedTarget == true then        if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false        end    endend 


```

also in your code you posted, you had an extra end in there

after second thought....



```

--local judgedTarget = false -- This will always be false as it is writtenif judgedTarget == nil then judgedTarget = false ResetTimer = GetTime() endlocal hasSeal = falsefunction RangeCheck(spellid, t)    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then        return true    end        return falseend-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endif judgedTarget == true then    if GetTime() - ResetTimer >= 12 then        judgedTarget = false    elseif not UnitExists("focus") then        judgedTarget = false    endend-- double jeporadyif hasSeal then    if judgedTarget == false then        if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then                ResetTimer = GetTime()                judgedTarget = true            end        end    elseif judgedTarget == true then        if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false        end    endend 


```

----------


## Wopak

> I'm not sure I see the point of using this when as Sheuron states 
> 
> ```
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(ID),nil)
> ```
> 
>  works fine. Also using spellid is better than using the name because then you don't have any language localization issues.


Ye, that's amazing




> CastSpellByName("spell name") uses spells names as you see in game, no need additional code for that.
> 
> What freeze the game is trying to cast one of new spells using CastSpellByID.
> 
> To see root spells try the script i post here
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> root spells are shown on green.


Nevermind, to advanced

----------


## Wopak

> I've tried two different code variations but none of them seem to work with healthstones atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local myhp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100if myhp < 40 then RunMacroText("/use Healthstone")return true end 
> 
> 
> ...


First option wouldn't really be "localized" ^^ would it?

Why not just use the UseItemByName() function?

UseItemByName(5512)

----------


## peafish

Is there a chance of getting PQR ported to Mac OS X with compatible rotations? 

I would be very interested in this, in fact, I would possibly donate my brand new, shrink wrapped 2011 13" Macbook Air with 4GB RAM and 1.8 Ghz i7 to the developer that promises a PQR mac version within 3 months. 
I upgraded to a 2012 MBA when my 2011 model broke… then I took the 2011 to the Apple store and they unexpectedly replaced it without any questions asked.

----------


## Niakrisse

*Sheuron* please update Windwalker profile,incorrectly uses Tiger Palm, Tiger Palm is necessary for maintenance of buff and on procs.

----------


## daveyboyuk

so i found some old code in superman 4.3 rogue profile and i was wondering will it still work if i add into a current rogue rotation code is as follows

-- Morchok/Korchok Feint

--108571, 109033, 109034, 103414

local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("target")

if channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(108571)
or channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109033)
or channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(109034)
or channelSpell == GetSpellInfo(103414) then

if not UnitBuffID( "player", 31224 ) then

PQR_WriteToChat("Used "..GetSpellLink(1966).." to reduce DMG taken" ,"Encounter")
return true

end

end

-- Black Blood Feint

if UnitDebuffID( "player", 110287 ) then

if select(4, UnitDebuffID( "player", 110287 )) > 0 and PQR_SpellAvailable( 31224 ) then

PQR_WriteToChat("Used "..GetSpellLink(1966).." to reduce DMG taken" ,"Encounter")
return true

elseif select(4, UnitDebuffID( "player", 110287 )) > 0 
and not PQR_SpellAvailable( 31224 ) 
and not UnitBuffID( "player", 31224 ) then

PQR_WriteToChat("Used "..GetSpellLink(1966).." to reduce DMG taken" ,"Encounter")
return true

end

end

recast 200
spell id 1966

and :- 
-- Cloak BlackBlood

if UnitDebuffID( "player", 110287 ) then

if select(4, UnitDebuffID( "player", 110287 )) > 6 and not UnitBuffID( "player", 1966 ) then

PQR_WriteToChat("Used "..GetSpellLink(31224).." to cleanse "..GetSpellLink(110287) ,"Encounter")
return true

end

end

spell id 31224

----------


## bu_ba_911

FYI, my personal releases to the Team Nova SVN will be slowing down for a short while..... Working on revamping my Paladin code.... if it works out, i will also revamp Disc Priest as well in similar fashion...

Experiment will probably take about 2-3 days to complete depending on College and Work XD

Currently in the works...
DPriest PvP
HPally PvP
Demo Warlock (teaming up with Crystal_Tech to get this on par with us playing by hand)

Currently on the Horizon:
Frost DK
Monks in general

----------


## Wrathchild

any rogue pvp profile here? Searсh gave nothing

----------


## flushable

I believe I've read about some that are in development but I don't think there are any that are working with the current build.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> FYI, my personal releases to the Team Nova SVN will be slowing down for a short while..... Working on revamping my Paladin code.... if it works out, i will also revamp Disc Priest as well in similar fashion...
> 
> Experiment will probably take about 2-3 days to complete depending on College and Work XD
> 
> Currently in the works...
> DPriest PvP
> HPally PvP
> Demo Warlock (teaming up with Crystal_Tech to get this on par with us playing by hand)
> 
> ...


YES YES YES!!!  :Big Grin:  lol 

I'm having trouble getting soul swap to cast on affliction warlock btw, I know that's crystals department but maybe you can help. Maybe I'm just doing something silly. I will check the code myself.

As for Frost DK profiles, always nice to have more, competition breeds excellence and all that!! Up until the patch I was still using your old Frost DK profile.  :Smile: 

I'll be levelling a brew monk as soon as possible as well so some monk profiles would be awesome!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> YES YES YES!!!  lol 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting soul swap to cast on affliction warlock btw, I know that's crystals department but maybe you can help. Maybe I'm just doing something silly. I will check the code myself.
> 
> As for Frost DK profiles, always nice to have more, competition breeds excellence and all that!! Up until the patch I was still using your old Frost DK profile. 
> 
> I'll be levelling a brew monk as soon as possible as well so some monk profiles would be awesome!!


Yea, I hope I can get them all worked out sooner than I think it will take, but no promises  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So have you tried Right Control to enable Multi-Dotting then Left Control + Mouseover?

----------


## kickmydog

> First option wouldn't really be "localized" ^^ would it?
> 
> Why not just use the UseItemByName() function?
> 
> UseItemByName(5512)


The problem is it's not using any of them.

----------


## Wopak

> I've tried two different code variations but none of them seem to work with healthstones atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local myhp = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
 if myhp < 40 then RunMacroText("/use Healthstone")
return true end 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some math issues then??
Try this



```

local myhp = ((UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")) * 100); 


```

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Yea, I hope I can get them all worked out sooner than I think it will take, but no promises 
> 
> So have you tried Right Control to enable Multi-Dotting then Left Control + Mouseover?


I didn't know Multi Dot needed to be on. But when I turn Multi Dot on it just spams Haunt and Seed of Corruption and lets every other dot drop off?

----------


## Taran32

> Yea, I hope I can get them all worked out sooner than I think it will take, but no promises 
> 
> So have you tried Right Control to enable Multi-Dotting then Left Control + Mouseover?


Bubba have you fixed the issues with the Arms PvP profile you updated? I saw the post where you acknowledged them but wasn't sure if you'd fixed them yet.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba have you fixed the issues with the Arms PvP profile you updated? I saw the post where you acknowledged them but wasn't sure if you'd fixed them yet.


not yet, been busy with work and raids  :Frown: 

should be able to throw that in between my experiments on reworking Pally though  :Smile:

----------


## Taran32

> not yet, been busy with work and raids 
> 
> should be able to throw that in between my experiments on reworking Pally though


Ok awesome  :Smile: . Thanks.

----------


## bauwoo

buba you have a Arms pvp profile??

----------


## Camaris

> buba you have a Arms pvp profile??


Magical Thread ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

bu_ba_911 your making a Disc Priest PvP profile?

----------


## wtfnix

> bu_ba_911 your making a Disc Priest PvP profile?



Take a peek here for PQR Profiles  :Smile: 

WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## derfred

To Imdasandman;

Thanks a bunch for your 5.0.4 Frost DK profile, unfortunatley neither plague leech and outbreak seems to be working. 

Ive tried tweaking it but no luck, am i missing something here or is that coding broken?

----------


## Kinkeh

> To Imdasandman;
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your 5.0.4 Frost DK profile, unfortunatley neither plague leech and outbreak seems to be working. 
> 
> Ive tried tweaking it but no luck, am i missing something here or is that coding broken?


Give mine a shot until he gets back to you, plague leech is one of those hard-to-code abilities in my opinion, since it can only be used in these two ways:
-- Outbreak is about to come off cooldown (less then 2 seconds)
-- We have a rime proc, BP is about to expire and we have the unholy/death runes to plague strike, rime covering the howling blast.

I've tried to make this the best I can in my profile.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> FYI, my personal releases to the Team Nova SVN will be slowing down for a short while..... Working on revamping my Paladin code.... if it works out, i will also revamp Disc Priest as well in similar fashion...
> 
> Experiment will probably take about 2-3 days to complete depending on College and Work XD
> 
> Currently in the works...
> *DPriest PvP*
> HPally PvP
> Demo Warlock (teaming up with Crystal_Tech to get this on par with us playing by hand)
> 
> ...





> bu_ba_911 your making a *Disc Priest PvP* profile?


 (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ He just said he is...

----------


## Dozza

are there any Monk WW profiles?

----------


## Niakrisse

*Dozza* http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2250100 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Dominium

Hey all,

I promised that together with Averykey we will have a working (or at least test-ready) retribution PvP profile ready for yesterday evening/today. Sadly, not only aren't we ready (no Hand of Freedom code and no Emancipate) the profile keeps on tanking FPS like a boss (drop from ~50 to ~30). But - since I promised I'd have 'a' profile ready, I have one. Absolutely NOTHING special however at least it uses WoG and has the instant flag pick up/return feature :>

Features

- stays at 2-5 holy power unless we need to renew inquisition, then it casts inq whenever 3 or more HP are available. Templars verdicts are used ONLY at 5 hp (when without holy avenger!). This is mainly so that if under pressure you can use a WoG from 5 hp to 2, use one holy power generator and use another WoG (WoGs are used at 3+ HP, not 5). 

- has a fully working rotation when under Holy Avenger. Uses Templars whenever available (3+ holy power).

- returns/takes flags in WSG and Twin Peaks instantly

-WoG is used when the character is below 65% hp. WoG used on player, party1, party 2,3,4 and 5. Maybe for target too, I dont remember :P


As I said, this is just a profile so that there is _some_ profile with at least a bit of PvP utility. Mine and Averys profile (with hand of freedom etc etc) will probably take a bit longer to make.

LEFT SHIFT - pause

LEFT CONTROL - flash of light on target if no target flash of light on self

Ah, talents:

1. Long arm of the law
2. I took burden of guilt but chose whatya want
3. I chose sacred shield (NOTE: if you want the profile to auto apply Sacred shield go into Rotation Editor, chose the profile and rotation and put Sacred Shield (its on the left) under Word of Glory)
4. Clemency
5. Holy Avenger! of course

Even tho this profile is crappy it did take me 2-3 hours to make so please show your appreciation.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*

PS Ill probably upload a slight update later today.

----------


## PureLife

> Hey all,
> 
> I promised that together with Averykey we will have a working (or at least test-ready) retribution PvP profile ready for yesterday evening/today. Sadly, not only aren't we ready (no Hand of Freedom code and no Emancipate) the profile keeps on tanking FPS like a boss (drop from ~50 to ~30). But - since I promised I'd have 'a' profile ready, I have one. Absolutely NOTHING special however at least it uses WoG and has the instant flag pick up/return feature :>
> 
> Features
> 
> - stays at 2-5 holy power unless we need to renew inquisition, then it casts inq whenever 3 or more HP are available. Templars verdicts are used ONLY at 5 hp (when without holy avenger!). This is mainly so that if under pressure you can use a WoG from 5 hp to 2, use one holy power generator and use another WoG (WoGs are used at 3+ HP, not 5). 
> 
> - has a fully working rotation when under Holy Avenger. Uses Templars whenever available (3+ holy power).
> ...


Do you think its possible to code in Selfless Healer too? casting free Flash of Light in pvp is imba!, could save up using holy power for templar!

----------


## Taran32

Double post. Please delete.

----------


## Taran32

> Hey all,
> 
> I promised that together with Averykey we will have a working (or at least test-ready) retribution PvP profile ready for yesterday evening/today. Sadly, not only aren't we ready (no Hand of Freedom code and no Emancipate) the profile keeps on tanking FPS like a boss (drop from ~50 to ~30). But - since I promised I'd have 'a' profile ready, I have one. Absolutely NOTHING special however at least it uses WoG and has the instant flag pick up/return feature :>
> 
> Features
> 
> - stays at 2-5 holy power unless we need to renew inquisition, then it casts inq whenever 3 or more HP are available. Templars verdicts are used ONLY at 5 hp (when without holy avenger!). This is mainly so that if under pressure you can use a WoG from 5 hp to 2, use one holy power generator and use another WoG (WoGs are used at 3+ HP, not 5). 
> 
> - has a fully working rotation when under Holy Avenger. Uses Templars whenever available (3+ holy power).
> ...


*@Dom,

Back on page 230 of this thread, someone had found and posted a fix for the FPS issues caused by some profiles. Turned out it was something to do with PQR Distance and only a matter of deleting some lines in the profiles to make them run AND run smoothly. Here's the post and my response to him when I had the same issues.

*

Quote Originally Posted by megatruegoth View Post
Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...

For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines

PHP Code:
local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")

or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 

Thanx to KleskRiver for giving me the Idea of fixing profile, page 170 this thread.
He had a problem with frame rate, but this is fixing everything...

*My response*

Thank you SO much! This solved all of my FPS issues too, and I ran a quick test afterwards to verify and not only does the profile still run smoothly, my FPS doesn't drop by 30+ anymore. Thank you SO much. +Repped.

For anyone else still having FPS issues with specific profiles (it was Sheuron's for me), try this fix. Solved everything instantly.

----------


## Taran32

Dom,

Just tested the smaller PvP profile you linked and it seemed to work OK on dummies, but stopped entirely when I entered the BGs. Just went into auto-attacking mode.

----------


## Dominium

> *@Dom,
> 
> Back on page 230 of this thread, someone had found and posted a fix for the FPS issues caused by some profiles. Turned out it was something to do with PQR Distance and only a matter of deleting some lines in the profiles to make them run AND run smoothly. Here's the post and my response to him when I had the same issues.
> 
> *
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by megatruegoth View Post
> Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...
> 
> ...


Thanks ill try that out asap, got some free time atm.


@ Taran will look into that, very weird as I just played a BG with it myself ;p

@ Purelife yes of course! but definately not today  :Wink:  as I said this is a crappy piece of code just for the couple days of random BGs

----------


## xLegendx

@Dominium,

Any recommended Glyphs? xD

----------


## Dominium

Another update - DOWNLOAD 

Added emancipate for freezes (mage frost nova, pet nova, shaman frost shock nova etc), emancipate for slows with the lowest priority = if no other spell available and u got a slow it will emancipate (so better use emancipate urself)

added bubble at 20%

nvm just tested emancipate doesnt work but who cares ;P

also tested in 2 bgs the profile absolutely kicks ass at dmg and healing.

I hope you enjoy this till mop comes and me and avery release a better profile for arenas etc  :Wink: )

ooooh also added turn evil on mouseover

glyphs: rebuke, templars verdict, turn evil

Cheers!

edit: emancipate _seems_ to work but its just that I only added like 3-4 spells for it to remove ;p

----------


## Dominium

btw WTB code for how to check stacks of a buff. so I can add selfless healer  :Wink: )

----------


## belialadin

anyone get hemorrhage (rogue) to work? currently, glyphed; it's spell id is different but i've tried unglyphed and that does not seem to work either.

----------


## crystal_tech

> btw WTB code for how to check stacks of a buff. so I can add selfless healer )


select(4, UnitDebuffID("spellid"))) that should return stacks of a buff/debuff

----------


## Taran32

> btw WTB code for how to check stacks of a buff. so I can add selfless healer )


Working great so far! I was so used to the auto-seal habits of PQR that I literally just now realized my "auto attack mode" problems earlier were due to lack of seal lol. Great work, Dom. Can't wait for future updates  :Smile: .

----------


## Dominium

> select(4, UnitDebuffID("spellid"))) that should return stacks of a buff/debuff


Got it working with

local sh = select(4, UnitAura("player", "Selfless Healer"))

if sh == 3 then
return true
end

But thanks anyway  :Wink:

----------


## Dominium

> Working great so far! I was so used to the auto-seal habits of PQR that I literally just now realized my "auto attack mode" problems earlier were due to lack of seal lol. Great work, Dom. Can't wait for future updates .


Lol, totally forgot to add seals and buffs. Oh well. Ill add that + selfless healer (I crit 130k with it!!) tomorrow, feeding + sleeping time now. Ty glad you like it  :Wink: 


*HOPEFULLY* last update for a longer while so that I can concentrate on coding Hand of Freedom and some tricks into the actual PvP profile together with Averykey. Added buffs (Might and seals) as well as - SELFLESS HEALER! Its epic. Only bug that I see is the typical usage of inquisition over WoG (even if I am at really low hp) but that can be fixed easily.

So now take selfless healer instead of sacred shield  :Smile: 

Enjoy!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46903116/Domi%20premop%20v4.rar

----------


## Wopak

> btw WTB code for how to check stacks of a buff. so I can add selfless healer )




```

-- Returns how many stacks of a Buff the player has.-- Returns 0 if Buff isn't found.-- Arguments---- buff: Name of buff to checkfunction fawBuffStacksAny(buff)    local name, _, _, count = UnitBuff("player", buff);    if not name then count = 0; end    if name and count == 0 then count = count + 1; end    return count;end 


```

----------


## Dominium

> ```
> 
> -- Returns how many stacks of a Buff the player has.-- Returns 0 if Buff isn't found.-- Arguments---- buff: Name of buff to checkfunction fawBuffStacksAny(buff)    local name, _, _, count = UnitBuff("player", buff);    if not name then count = 0; end    if name and count == 0 then count = count + 1; end    return count;end 
> 
> 
> ```


Thanks mate, already managed to get it working with UnitAura tho  :Wink:

----------


## Wopak

> Thanks mate, already managed to get it working with UnitAura tho


Ye UnitAura works too. UnitBuff and UnitDebuff just allready have the filters set  :Smile: 

gl with the Ret Pally profile, lets see what you come up with, i managed 2.3k in 3s last season with my rotation addon

----------


## Dominium

> Ye UnitAura works too. UnitBuff and UnitDebuff just allready have the filters set 
> 
> gl with the Ret Pally profile, lets see what you come up with, i managed 2.3k in 3s last season with my rotation addon


Thanks, still have quite a bit of work to do but should be good  :Wink:

----------


## blacknightlll

For hemo spell Id use sinister strike

----------


## belialadin

> For hemo spell Id use sinister strike


thank you so much! now i can watch my victims bleeeeeeeeed. also, Inferno Blast = Fire Blast.. still trying to figure out Living Bomb

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey guys, been awhile. Can anyone tell me what Nova's Pally Holy Swap profiles are? I've been gone for awhile and saw a bunch of new stuff and don't know what it all means :P Keep up the good work guys!

Edit: I'm trying the Nova profiles and when I try to start PQR I just get a bunch of LUA errors. I've updated everything and using a fresh download of PQR. Am I missing something else now?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey guys, been awhile. Can anyone tell me what Nova's Pally Holy Swap profiles are? I've been gone for awhile and saw a bunch of new stuff and don't know what it all means :P Keep up the good work guys!
> 
> Edit: I'm trying the Nova profiles and when I try to start PQR I just get a bunch of LUA errors. I've updated everything and using a fresh download of PQR. Am I missing something else now?


Data file maybe? Did you update through the svn or the profiles? If profiles I recommend using the mass updater text file in my signature to get started 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Zyraxian

**I'm playing on a 3.3.5a server. I downloaded PQR111.zip from the link in the first post, installed, selected character and rotation. When I press Alt+X I see "<PQR> Blood Tank Rotation Mode Enabled." in my WoW chat box, but when I enter combat nothing happens.

I followed the instructions exactly, but I've never used a bot before, no idea what I'm doing wrong?

Even stranger.. I just tried holding down Left CTRL (PQR command to use Death Grip) - and it works! However, the main rotation doesn't ^_^

----------


## tortugon

> **I'm playing on a 3.3.5a server. I downloaded PQR111.zip from the link in the first post, installed, selected character and rotation. When I press Alt+X I see "<PQR> Blood Tank Rotation Mode Enabled." in my WoW chat box, but when I enter combat nothing happens.
> 
> I followed the instructions exactly, but I've never used a bot before, no idea what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Even stranger.. I just tried holding down Left CTRL (PQR command to use Death Grip) - and it works! However, the main rotation doesn't ^_^


Your problem its not strange, its quite simple, you have a cata rotation for a WotLK DK, if i remember correctly in WotLK a DK Tank was frost not Blood

You'll need a rotation for 3.3.5a not for 5.0.5 or wichever you have.

Good day ^-^

----------


## Zyraxian

Hm.. thanks for your help! I downloaded the version suggested for 3.3.5 on the first post. Where can I download profiles for 3.3.5a?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Also.... my experiments are coming along splendidly.....

anyone want to try it out? i'll give the first 3 people a sneak peak (i also expect feedback in return) that pm me requesting it....

this is 2 pronged..... A.) To figure out if you guys like the idea and if it actually works for you (lol)
B.) Get some basic information from you guys to make sure that my calculations are correct XD

----------


## tortugon

> Hm.. thanks for your help! I downloaded the version suggested for 3.3.5 on the first post. Where can I download profiles for 3.3.5a?


As far as i remember there aren't any, you could make one according to your needs, in page 272 Crystal_tech leaved some links that could help you
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
Lua 5.1 Reference Manual

----------


## chipeat

Hey guys,

Need a bit help with this code. This is for a enh shaman. I want an ability that will cast Lightning Bolt when there are 2+ stacks of Maelstrom Weapon. This is the very last action in the rotation.

What is happening is right after performing a Lighning Bolt with 2+ stacks it will immediate cast another Lightning Bolt with no stacks. Its slowing down my rotation a lowering the dps.

Here's the code i'm using (taken from Blinded old Enh Shm code):



```

local ccount = select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 53817))
 if ccount ~= nil then
                
                if ccount >= 2
                                return true
                end
end 


```

Do you see something wrong with this? Any reasons that you can think of as to why it would immediately cast another stackless LB?

Thank you for your support!

C

----------


## expunge

> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a bit help with this code. This is for a enh shaman. I want an ability that will cast Lightning Bolt when there are 2+ stacks of Maelstrom Weapon. This is the very last action in the rotation.
> 
> What is happening is right after performing a Lighning Bolt with 2+ stacks it will immediate cast another Lightning Bolt with no stacks. Its slowing down my rotation a lowering the dps.
> 
> Here's the code i'm using (taken from Blinded old Enh Shm code):
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't it be <= 2

----------


## tortugon

> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a bit help with this code. This is for a enh shaman. I want an ability that will cast Lightning Bolt when there are 2+ stacks of Maelstrom Weapon. This is the very last action in the rotation.
> 
> What is happening is right after performing a Lighning Bolt with 2+ stacks it will immediate cast another Lightning Bolt with no stacks. Its slowing down my rotation a lowering the dps.
> 
> Here's the code i'm using (taken from Blinded old Enh Shm code):
> 
> 
> ...


That i think could be the ability check delay, not the coding.

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a bit help with this code. This is for a enh shaman. I want an ability that will cast Lightning Bolt when there are 2+ stacks of Maelstrom Weapon. This is the very last action in the rotation.
> 
> What is happening is right after performing a Lighning Bolt with 2+ stacks it will immediate cast another Lightning Bolt with no stacks. Its slowing down my rotation a lowering the dps.
> 
> Here's the code i'm using (taken from Blinded old Enh Shm code):
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't this be easier?



```

if select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 53817)) > 1 return true end 


```

If you have less than 2 stacks it will automatically return false. I would also set a delay on the ability of 1s. That way it won't chain use this ability.

----------


## Holtek

Please make the offset for 4.0.6.13623 for private server
Made to offset RQR111, but the new version(RQR 2) does not work, I'm sorry for my english

----------


## SHJordan

Can anyone provide a list of spells i should be interrupting on pvp? so i can add them to the manual interrupt list on pqr? pls?

----------


## James474

Reserving.

Also, hooray!

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Is anyone interested in making a Resto Shaman PvP rotation? Mainly for 2v2 arenas. I will tip $10 PayPal to anyone that manages to make one.

----------


## VersaGER

Is it illegal to use this bot? Anyone got bans already? 

I wanna use it for Progressraiding =)

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is it illegal to use this bot? Anyone got bans already? 
> 
> I wanna use it for Progressraiding =)


if your worried about getting your account banned why do you want to use a bot?

----------


## Bgreen12

> Is it illegal to use this bot? Anyone got bans already? 
> 
> I wanna use it for Progressraiding =)


Yes it is highly illegal. Seeing as though blizzard is considered the legislative branch of the united states government, if you breach anything they write in their terms of service it is considered to be a criminal act

----------


## Eral

Hi, I am in the middle of making arena profiles an have a problem i cannot figure out. I am trying to see if i can somehow get the cooldown of a party members interupt and to only attempt mine if there's is on cooldown. Ive been trying to break down addons like "party ability bars" with no luck.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hi, I am in the middle of making arena profiles an have a problem i cannot figure out. I am trying to see if i can somehow get the cooldown of a party members interupt and to only attempt mine if there's is on cooldown. Ive been trying to break down addons like "party ability bars" with no luck.


Well since I'm lazy, what class are you running with?

----------


## Eral

> Well since I'm lazy, what class are you running with?


hay am running with dk ive been looking at "http://wowprogramming.com/docs/events/COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" am pritty handy with PQR its self just cannot figure this one out.  :Smile:

----------


## belialadin

Anyone figure out Living Bomb spell id? not 44457

----------


## chipeat

> Wouldn't this be easier?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 53817)) > 1 return true end 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all those who've responded. Adding a recast delay resolved the issue - I've also used your suggested coding. +rep on its way.

C

----------


## Dominium

Woah, you guys see the Team4Power.com advert? I went onto their website... $60 a conquest point cap. I mean WTF seriously? Who the hell buys stuff that expensive... and $500 for the purple phoenix guild mount that costs like 2k gold... Sorry for OT but cmon >.>

----------


## Kinkeh

> Woah, you guys see the Team4Power.com advert? I went onto their website... $60 a conquest point cap. I mean WTF seriously? Who the hell buys stuff that expensive... and $500 for the purple phoenix guild mount that costs like 2k gold... Sorry for OT but cmon >.>


They are charging for the guild rep grind mostly (even then...what the hell).

----------


## robinmiles1

> Also.... my experiments are coming along splendidly.....
> 
> anyone want to try it out? i'll give the first 3 people a sneak peak (i also expect feedback in return) that pm me requesting it....
> 
> this is 2 pronged..... A.) To figure out if you guys like the idea and if it actually works for you (lol)
> B.) Get some basic information from you guys to make sure that my calculations are correct XD


Hey Bu_ba i know this may be a bit late, couldent reply why i was at work :-/ but if your still looking for someone to provide feedback with your pala profile i'd be glad to help, been using your hpala profiles for quite some time now and they have never done me wrong  :Smile:  so i would like to help you keep it that way!

----------


## Klinch

So ive been playing my paladin this recent patch as a shockadin and its soo fun, was curious if anyone had made or will make a shockadin PQR rotation.  :Big Grin:  http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...shockadin.html (Return of the Shockadin)

:edit scratch that logged in to find out holy shock was nerfed to hell

----------


## Dominium

> So ive been playing my paladin this recent patch as a shockadin and its soo fun, was curious if anyone had made or will make a shockadin PQR rotation.  http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...shockadin.html (Return of the Shockadin)
> 
> :edit scratch that logged in to find out holy shock was nerfed to hell


lol shockadins lol

----------


## Bgreen12

I made a disc priest pvp one. Will carry people to 2200 easily.

If UnitAffectingCombat("player")==1
Then 
CastSpellByName("penance")
End

Just copy and paste that into a blank rotation and win.

----------


## tortugon

> I made a disc priest pvp one. Will carry people to 2200 easily.
> 
> If UnitAffectingCombat("player")==1
> Then 
> CastSpellByName("penance")
> End
> 
> Just copy and paste that into a blank rotation and win.


That is a lazy faceroll xD

----------


## firepong

> So ive been playing my paladin this recent patch as a shockadin and its soo fun, was curious if anyone had made or will make a shockadin PQR rotation.  http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...shockadin.html (Return of the Shockadin)
> 
> :edit scratch that logged in to find out holy shock was nerfed to hell





> lol shockadins lol


Thank the mighty gods in Heaven. When I seen this Nerf hit Beta, I was happy as hell.

----------


## nilrem2004

Hi all warlock lovers again  :Big Grin: 
After some time doing researching, profiling, testing and all other non-fun things I turned my warlock profile upside down, redone some things,
optimized rotation, mouseovers etc. Added nice haunt burn phase, added execution phase SB:SS + drain soul , also mouseover left shift SB:SS .
many tweaks etc. 

Download link is in my sig as always.
I'm in need of suggestions on how to improve the profile, bugs etc. will appreciate any info especially on how you tested, what is your gear, dps result etc. 
Feel free to give me as more info as you can, I am now on a quest of creating the bes affli profile there is.
One thing to think about, casting haunt so it lands just before previous haunt expires so it get's 20% damage buff is what I'm looking into now.
I need opinions, if we gonna cast "haunt on haunt" do we still keep 3 shards up all time for burnphases? or do we cast "haunt on haunt" only during burnphase? or
do we cast "haunt on haunt" only if buff is on target and we get procd 4th shard? in that case do we cast it immedeately or wait for it so it lands in like last 2 second window?
Unfortunately I don't have time to test every possible option by myself since they gonna ban me from target dummy's  :Big Grin: 

Hope you will like it, looking forward to any and all feedback even if it's just "nice work"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Unfortunately I don't have time to test every possible option by myself since they gonna ban me from target dummy's


Please elaborate. Are you saying you got banned from using PQR on target dummies?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Please elaborate. Are you saying you got banned from using PQR on target dummies?


No it was a joke meaning I spend so much time at target dummy's that eventually I will manage to kill them and then they will ban me  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## derfred

> Give mine a shot until he gets back to you, plague leech is one of those hard-to-code abilities in my opinion, since it can only be used in these two ways:
> -- Outbreak is about to come off cooldown (less then 2 seconds)
> -- We have a rime proc, BP is about to expire and we have the unholy/death runes to plague strike, rime covering the howling blast.
> 
> I've tried to make this the best I can in my profile.


Hey awesome profile Kinkeh i really appreciate your work! 

Ive tried yours versus imdasandmans on the dummys for hours and cant really find any big dps difference except that your profile seem to be ahead by about 1k or so. Would you mind doing one for dualwield masterfrost-style aswell? 
Ive tried Imdasandmans dualwield profile but it seems its doing way too much Obliterate and not enough Howling Blast.

----------


## hbkx1

KMD,

Could you give me the lines to add Misdirection on my pet everytime MD is up? For the life of me I can't figure it out!!!

----------


## 808

> Hi all warlock lovers again 
> After some time doing researching, profiling, testing and all other non-fun things I turned my warlock profile upside down, redone some things,
> optimized rotation, mouseovers etc. Added nice haunt burn phase, added execution phase SB:SS + drain soul , also mouseover left shift SB:SS .
> many tweaks etc. 
> 
> Download link is in my sig as always.
> I'm in need of suggestions on how to improve the profile, bugs etc. will appreciate any info especially on how you tested, what is your gear, dps result etc. 
> Feel free to give me as more info as you can, I am now on a quest of creating the bes affli profile there is.
> One thing to think about, casting haunt so it lands just before previous haunt expires so it get's 20% damage buff is what I'm looking into now.
> ...


The profile re summoned a new voidwalker after jumping from one platform to another in LFR Madness and I couldnt hit Grimoire of Sacrifice to regain the buff as it seems it hit it then re summoned. I dont think its only your profile that has done this as I recall the same thing happening while using team Nova's profile so I'm not exactly sure whats going on. Everything else was working great before the re summon bug and got up to 95k on the first platform. Gonna try redownload PQR and then load up your profile again to see if it still does it. Thanks again for the awesome work. +rep

808

----------


## vorn10

And as always, if u dont read PQR thread every day every few hrs i ur far far away like me, last time 3-4 days ago :S but that thing will do tommorow.
End offtop ;p
Anyway while iam for now lvling toons for my monk i discovered very simple thing.
Follow ability. (yeah there is one Sheuron did it and thanks to him cuz to todays i used his code)
So simple and more effective (no effect of turning xx degreeses) is just /follow. But for me when i put it in rotation it wasnt working. Stucks etc. So open rotation editor, chose in class "interupt", do new profile here, close. Open Ability Editor, chose in class "interupt", chose ur profile, do new ability called "follow". In "Actions" add "/follow <charNameToFollow>". Add it in ur profile in rotation mode and active as interupting. Working like a charm.
No stucks, no disorientation and nomore more bugs.

----------


## nilrem2004

> The profile re summoned a new voidwalker after jumping from one platform to another in LFR Madness and I couldnt hit Grimoire of Sacrifice to regain the buff as it seems it hit it then re summoned. I dont think its only your profile that has done this as I recall the same thing happening while using team Nova's profile so I'm not exactly sure whats going on. Everything else was working great before the re summon bug and got up to 95k on the first platform. Gonna try redownload PQR and then load up your profile again to see if it still does it. Thanks again for the awesome work. +rep
> 
> 808


yes that is a bug on blizzard side, apparently pet resets every platform, and if you are jumping 2 platforms in a row you need to disable PQR before jumping to avoid using GoSac on "middle" platform and then putting it on CD for 2 minutes so you can't use it on end platform.
Just disable PQR on jumping till you reach destination then re-enable and you will be ok.

ty for info. what is your gear ilevel?

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD,
> 
> Could you give me the lines to add Misdirection on my pet everytime MD is up? For the life of me I can't figure it out!!!


Sounds pretty easy, 
go to abilities, 
then name it Misdirection, 
then put in misdirection's spell id, 
change target to "pet" 
then save. 
Job done.

----------


## belialadin

> KMD,
> 
> Could you give me the lines to add Misdirection on my pet everytime MD is up? For the life of me I can't figure it out!!!


what exactly have you tried? if UnitBuff("Misdirection", "pet") then return true end -- add~ spell gcd conditions, etc

----------


## 808

> yes that is a bug on blizzard side, apparently pet resets every platform, and if you are jumping 2 platforms in a row you need to disable PQR before jumping to avoid using GoSac on "middle" platform and then putting it on CD for 2 minutes so you can't use it on end platform.
> Just disable PQR on jumping till you reach destination then re-enable and you will be ok.
> 
> ty for info. what is your gear ilevel?


OK i just downloaded a totally new instance of PQR and it didn't re summon a new demon after jumping platforms =)

Equiped ilvl is 395 and on the new attempt on LFR madness (before wiping on ppl doing ae on blisters lol) I died at just under 84k dps and 55 million damage done. I did notice that on Madness, the profile summoned a Doomguard on the Mutated Corruption add as that target hit the 20% burn phase. I noticed this code:

if TargetHealth <= 20 then
if targetLevel == -1 then
if UnitExists("target") then	
local Doomguard = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(18540))
if Doomguard == 0 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(18540),nil)
end
end
end
end

and I'm thinking I should change the if targetLevel numeric value from -1 to +3 (85+3=88?) but I'n not sure. I'm might be totally wrong and I would appreciate any feedback on this.


thanks again,
808

----------


## Gabbz

So was wondering about using pqr för a multiboxing adventure when mop releases. Basically i want a pocket healer that follows me around. And maybe assist me somewhat in DPS.
As Worn stated earlier the follow part is easy and even the assist part is. The tricky part is the interaction part or rather thats easy also. The hard part is to get everything to work at same time. Ie healing / assist/follow/interact etc..

Here is some code to get things started but as i said the hard part is to make it complex..
For reference the master is the main character and slave is the one you use as a slave !

If you have the Master as focus then do this on slave:


```
AssistUnit("focus")
```

if you want to interact with mailboxes or loot or NPC do this:


```
if UnitIsFriend("player", "target") or UnitIsDead("target") then InteractUnit("target")
```

Follow Focused unit:


```
if UnitExists("focus") then FollowUnit("focus") return true end
```

You can even use mousebuttons to decide when to follow focused unit:


```
if IsMouseButtonDown(5) then FollowUnit("Focus")
```

Here is a fire and forget focus ie you point the slave towardsa a target and it will nuke that until its dead adn then it checks your target again


```
if UnitExists("target") == nil then AssistUnit("focus")
```


I started a thread about PQR MultiBoxing here:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2506413 ([PQR] MultiBoxing Thread)

So everyone that can chip in would be great.
And plz link old abilities if you find them in this thread. Or old one just make sure they work.

----------


## Bgreen12

> So was wondering about using pqr för a multiboxing adventure when mop releases. Basically i want a pocket healer that follows me around. And maybe assist me somewhat in DPS.
> As Worn stated earlier the follow part is easy and even the assist part is. The tricky part is the interaction part or rather thats easy also. The hard part is to get everything to work at same time. Ie healing / assist/follow/interact etc..
> 
> Here is some code to get things started but as i said the hard part is to make it complex..
> For reference the master is the main character and slave is the one you use as a slave !
> 
> If you have the Master as focus then do this on slave:
> 
> 
> ...



why would you set it to follow and assist 'focus' when you could just type in your main toon's name? then you wouldnt have to mess around setting focus all the time incase it accidently clears...?

just put AssistUnit("***main toons name**)

etc..?

----------


## cukiemunster

Is there a working version of PQinterface around?

----------


## xLegendx

> Hi all warlock lovers again 
> After some time doing researching, profiling, testing and all other non-fun things I turned my warlock profile upside down, redone some things,
> optimized rotation, mouseovers etc. Added nice haunt burn phase, added execution phase SB:SS + drain soul , also mouseover left shift SB:SS .
> many tweaks etc. 
> 
> Download link is in my sig as always.
> I'm in need of suggestions on how to improve the profile, bugs etc. will appreciate any info especially on how you tested, what is your gear, dps result etc. 
> Feel free to give me as more info as you can, I am now on a quest of creating the bes affli profile there is.
> One thing to think about, casting haunt so it lands just before previous haunt expires so it get's 20% damage buff is what I'm looking into now.
> ...


Thanks for the update Nilrem, you have the best warlock profile right now for sure (:

----------


## chipeat

Hey guys - I could use your collective expertise again. This is pertaining to Enh Shaman.

I want to make an ability that casts Lightning Bolt when Maelstrom Weapon (53817) is >= 4 stacks and when the Spirit Wolves are active.

Prior to 5.0.4 this was done by using the HasPetSpells function which, I believe, detects if you have a pet bar active (feel free to correct me if i'm wrong).

The code looks something like this:



```

if select(4,UnitBuffID("player", 53817)) >= 4 and HasPetSpells("Player") ~= nil then return true 


```

However, the changes in 5.0.4 modified the Spirit Wolves from a controllable pet to a guardian pet with no pet bar (and thus no ability to control the pet). Because of this, the above script no longer works.

Is there a function that can be used to detect when guardian pets are active? If not, perhaps another way of accomplishing this action?

Thank you for your continued support.

-C

----------


## hbkx1

Figured out the problem I was adding an extra number on the spellid freaking derp derp!!!!!!!!!! Thx guys

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Downloaded all three of the Unholy 5.x PvE profiles I found, not sure how to find out if they work with the Blood Tap talent. Anyone know?

----------


## Wopak

> Hey guys - I could use your collective expertise again. This is pertaining to Enh Shaman.
> 
> I want to make an ability that casts Lightning Bolt when Maelstrom Weapon (53817) is >= 4 stacks and when the Spirit Wolves are active.
> 
> Prior to 5.0.4 this was done by using the HasPetSpells function which, I believe, detects if you have a pet bar active (feel free to correct me if i'm wrong).
> 
> The code looks something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Check the cooldown on Feral Spirit, if it's more than 90 seconds, you must assume your wolves are active since they last for 30 sec and the spell has a total max cd of 120 sec


```

local start ,duration = GetSpellCooldown(51533);
if duration - (GetTime() - start) > = 90 then
    -- Feral Spirit is active
end 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Downloaded all three of the Unholy 5.x PvE profiles I found, not sure how to find out if they work with the Blood Tap talent. Anyone know?


I'll give you a hint, mine doens't have it coded in for Unholy, only Blood has Blood Tap coded for me lol....

It's an awkward Talent to hard code

----------


## n1ce0n3

GUYS!
I'm playing wotlk 3.3.5a and i have a problem using pqr.
when i'm playing warrior if i go to berserker stance he automatically uses pummel as intended.
how do i force my warrior to equip shield and 1h and automatically shield bash in battle/def stance?

----------


## averykey

Hey Dominium, sorry I haven't been on lately, lost my job so I have been looking for a new one,I found a new one today  :Big Grin: . So we can start back up on the profile.

I read through the thread and saw you needed more codes for Emancipate/HoF, in case I don't catch you on Skype, I found this code in crystal techs and kickmydogs lua file.



```
local immunitybuff = 	{ 
			33786, 		-- Cyclone
			710, 		-- Banish
			19263, 		-- Deterrence
			47585, 		-- Dispersion
			642, 		-- Divine Shield
			45438, 		-- Ice Block
			45182, 		-- Cheating Death
			105784, 	-- Alizabal(25)
			105738, 	-- Alizabal(10)
			105784, 	-- Alizabal(10)
			104995, 	-- Alizabal(10)
			109554, 	-- Hagara(25)
			109562, 	-- Hagara(25)
			109553, 	-- Hagara(10)
			109561, 	-- Hagara(10)
			105256, 	-- Hagara(10)
			105409, 	-- Hagara(10)
			109552, 	-- Hagara(RF)
			109560, 	-- Hagara(RF)
			82320, 		-- High Prophet Barim
			100686, 	-- Echo of Sylvanas
			97977 		-- Zandalari Archon/Hierophant/Juggernaut
			}

local magicimmune = 	{ 
			48707, 		-- Anti-Magic Shell
			31224, 		-- Cloak of Shadows
			51052 		-- Anti-Magic Zone
			}
			
local physicalimmune = 	{
			1022 		-- Hand of Protection
			}
			
local snared = 		{ 
			45524, 		-- Chains of Ice
			55666, 		-- Desecration
			50040, 		-- Chillbains
			50041, 		-- Chillbains
			58179, 		-- Infected Wounds
			61391, 		-- Typhoon
			35101, 		-- Concussive Barrage
			5116, 		-- Concussive Shot
			54644, 		-- Frost Breath
			11113, 		-- Blast Wave
			6136, 		-- Chilled
			120, 		-- Cone of Cold
			116, 		-- Frostbolt
			44614, 		-- Frostfire
			31589, 		-- Slow
			63529, 		-- Dazed - Avenger Shield
			15407, 		-- Mind Flay
			31125, 		-- Blade Twisting
			3409, 		-- Crippling Poison
			26679, 		-- Deadly Throw
			3600, 		-- Earthbind
			8056, 		-- Frost Shock
			8034, 		-- Frostbrand Attack
			18118, 		-- Aftermath
			18223,		-- Curse of Exhaustion
			63311, 		-- Shadowsnare
			1715, 		-- Hamstring
			12323, 		-- Piercing Howl
			29703, 		-- Dazed
			46924, 		-- Bladestorm
			54216 		-- Master's Call
			}

local healingreduction = 	{ 
				12294, 	-- Mortal Strike
				82654, 	-- Widow Venom
				54680, 	-- Monstrous Bite
				13219 	-- Wound Poison
				}
				
local immobilized = 	{ 
			339, 	-- Entangling Roots
			45334, 	-- Feral Charge Effect (Bear)
			19306, 	-- Counterattack
			19184, 	-- Entrapment
			19185, 	-- Entrapment
			50245, 	-- Pin
			54706, 	-- Venom Web Spray
			4167, 	-- Web
			33395, 	-- Freeze
			122, 	-- Frost Nova
			83302, 	-- Improved Cone of Cold
			55080, 	-- Shattered Barried
			87194, 	-- Paralysis
			64695, 	-- Earthgrab
			63685, 	-- Freeze
			93986, 	-- Aura of Foreboding
			23694, 	-- Improved Hamstring
			39965, 	-- Frost Grenade
			55536, 	-- Frostweave Net
			13099, 	-- Net-o-Matic
			46924, 	-- Bladestorm
			54216 	-- Master's Call
			}

local stunned = 	{ 
			47481, 	-- Gnaw
			5211, 	-- Bash
			22570, 	-- Maim
			9005, 	-- Pounce
			24394, 	-- Intimidation
			91797, 	-- Monstrous Blow
			50519, 	-- Sonic Blast
			44572, 	-- Deep Freeze
			12355, 	-- Impact
			83047, 	-- Improved Polymorph
			853, 	-- Hammer of Justice
			1833, 	-- Cheap Shot
			408, 	-- Kidney Shot
			39796, 	-- Stoneclaw Stun
			89766, 	-- Axe Toss
			54786, 	-- Demon Leap
			30283, 	-- Shadowfury
			93974, 	-- Aura of Foreboding
			7922, 	-- Charge Stun
			12809, 	-- Concussion Blow
			20253, 	-- Intercept
			46968, 	-- Shockwave
			85388, 	-- Throwdown
			56, 	-- Stun
			20549 	-- War Stomp
			}	
			
function F_isimmune(unit)
	for i=1,#immunitybuff do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(immunitybuff[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_ismagicimmune(unit)
	for i=1,#magicimmune do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(magicimmune[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_isphysicalimmune(unit)
	for i=1,#physicalimmune do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(physicalimmune[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_issnared(unit)
	for i=1,#snared do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(snared[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_ishardtoheal(unit)
	for i=1,#healingreduction do
		if UnitDebuffID(unit,healingreduction[i]) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_isrooted(unit)
	for i=1,#immobilized do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(immobilized[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end

function F_isstunned(unit)
	for i=1,#stunned do
		if UnitAura(unit,GetSpellInfo(stunned[i])) then return true end
	end
	return false
end



--local slows = {
--	102355, --Faerie Swarm
--	339, --Roots
--	58180, --Infected Wounds
--	12323, --Piercing Howl
--	1715, --Hamstring
--	5116, --Concussive Shot
--	110300, --Judgement talent Debuff
--	118223,  --Curse of Exhaustion
--	120, --Cone of Cold
--	31589, --Mage Slow
--	8056, --Frost Shock
--	116947, --Earthbind totem
--	50435, --Chillbanes
--	45524, --Chains of Ice
--	3409 --Crippling Poison
--}
--local snares = {
--	122, --Frost Nova
--	102051, --Frostjaw
--	116, --Frostbolt Slow
--	33395, --Water Elemental Freeze
--	64685, --Earth totem
--	63685 --Frost Shock Freeze
--}
--function HasSlow(var1)
--	for i=1,#slows do
--		local slow = UnitDebuffID(var1,slows[i])
--		
--		if slow then
--			return true
--		end
--	end
--	return false
--end
--function HasSnare(var1)
--	for i=1,#snares do
--		local snare = UnitDebuffID(var,snares[i])
--		
--		if snare then
--			return true
--		end
--	end
--	return false
--end
```

----------


## nilrem2004

> OK i just downloaded a totally new instance of PQR and it didn't re summon a new demon after jumping platforms =)
> 
> Equiped ilvl is 395 and on the new attempt on LFR madness (before wiping on ppl doing ae on blisters lol) I died at just under 84k dps and 55 million damage done. I did notice that on Madness, the profile summoned a Doomguard on the Mutated Corruption add as that target hit the 20% burn phase. I noticed this code:
> 
> if TargetHealth <= 20 then
> if targetLevel == -1 then
> if UnitExists("target") then	
> local Doomguard = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(18540))
> if Doomguard == 0 then
> ...


yes, the situation is like this, for boss level check return value is -1 , thin is mutated corruption is also "boss" so it triggers doomguard. I can do an exclusion for it or just put doomguard on LeftAlt so you call it manually but I will ignore doomguard for now since I'm more focused on optimizing new profile wich is for level 90.
Ty for info. I will optimize Doomguard as needed in MoP  :Big Grin:

----------


## fluxflux

is there a working Shadow priest and Winwalker Profil out?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> is there a working Shadow priest and Winwalker Profil out?


There's this awesome thread in the "WoW Bot Maps And Profiles" section where most profiles are gathered...

----------


## Pzy

hei Nilrem, 

nice to hear u again, and nicer to see a new profile of u^^
going to test it tonight at DS25HC, looking how it does with prenerf, cause we are clicking the buff away the most time, will post u after the raid how it goes with the profile, and what u can make better, but when i look ur old profiles, it shoul be not so many to do i think......^^

greetz

----------


## Gabbz

> Hi all warlock lovers again 
> After some time doing researching, profiling, testing and all other non-fun things I turned my warlock profile upside down, redone some things,
> optimized rotation, mouseovers etc. Added nice haunt burn phase, added execution phase SB:SS + drain soul , also mouseover left shift SB:SS .
> many tweaks etc. 
> 
> Download link is in my sig as always.
> I'm in need of suggestions on how to improve the profile, bugs etc. will appreciate any info especially on how you tested, what is your gear, dps result etc. 
> Feel free to give me as more info as you can, I am now on a quest of creating the bes affli profile there is.
> One thing to think about, casting haunt so it lands just before previous haunt expires so it get's 20% damage buff is what I'm looking into now.
> ...


You should create your own thread in the profile secton to make it cleaner and simplier for you to get feedback
I am missing
* Toggle DarkSoul/Doomguard, ie be able to "wait" for a burn phase or similiar
* Trinkets should be used with Dark Soul
* Target Handling, should be possible to evaluate Target, Focus, MouseOver and event Boss1-Boss3 and perhaps event Tank targets, Assist targets etc.

Also i am not sure but i think you need to add some check to see if a DoT was buffed or not when it was applied so you can decide to overwrite a weak current on if you have a procc up(int, haste etc) That will be more valid at 90 since we get pandamenic.

Will test out the rotation and see if there is something that stands out, except for casting Soul Burn out of combat if you have 4 Soulshards. That way u can have Soul burn up and have 4 shards at start of the fight.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey anyone having an issue within the last hour enabling a rotation? the interrupt thingy enables in chat but not any rotations wont start =[ ive tried everything

edit: nvm. fixed lol

----------


## Bgreen12

Is there a real reason for making a data file for all your functions other than personal preference? Would it be the same to just make an ability called "functions" and put it in there and add it to the rotation?

----------


## averykey

> ```
> 
> --local judgedTarget = false -- This will always be false as it is writtenif judgedTarget == nil then judgedTarget = false endlocal hasSeal = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal then    if judgedTarget == false then        if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            if UnitExists("focus") then                judgedTarget = true            end        end    elseif judgedTarget == true then        if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> also in your code you posted, you had an extra end in there
> 
> ...


It keeps judging the focused target, changing ResetTimer >= 7 helped slighty, but then it judged the focus twice, then just the target.
Not sure what to do about this, I have tried many things and it still doesn't want to work.


The only fix I have thought of is, storing the players last casted spell and the target the spell was casted on, then you check it before you casting judgment again.
I have no idea how to go about this though.

again rep+ for any help, willing to try anything.

edit: Thank you very much for the range check function, going to change everything to use it instead of my current code.
Will rep again when it lets me.

----------


## yourson

does anyone else have memory leak problem with PQR?

On one computer it works perfect on Win 7 64bit but on other Win XP SP3 32bit it has huge memory leak and in around 30mins it take up to 600mb ram...

Any idea how to sort this?

----------


## rovillien

> Is there a working version of PQinterface around?



Mine works fine make sure you have pqr interface v2 should be somewhere here in this forum.

----------


## n1ce0n3

> GUYS!
> I'm playing wotlk 3.3.5a and i have a problem using pqr.
> when i'm playing warrior if i go to berserker stance he automatically uses pummel as intended.
> how do i force my warrior to equip shield and 1h and automatically shield bash in battle/def stance?


anyone.. please :Z

----------


## nilrem2004

> You should create your own thread in the profile secton to make it cleaner and simplier for you to get feedback
> I am missing
> * Toggle DarkSoul/Doomguard, ie be able to "wait" for a burn phase or similiar
> * Trinkets should be used with Dark Soul
> * Target Handling, should be possible to evaluate Target, Focus, MouseOver and event Boss1-Boss3 and perhaps event Tank targets, Assist targets etc.
> 
> Also i am not sure but i think you need to add some check to see if a DoT was buffed or not when it was applied so you can decide to overwrite a weak current on if you have a procc up(int, haste etc) That will be more valid at 90 since we get pandamenic.
> 
> Will test out the rotation and see if there is something that stands out, except for casting Soul Burn out of combat if you have 4 Soulshards. That way u can have Soul burn up and have 4 shards at start of the fight.


- Toogle darksoul/doomguard will be done for lvl 90 profile
- Yes I forgot a bit for trinkets, will put them in ty for reminding me
- Evaluate target? can you elaborate the purpose of that and what would it exactly do since I don't understand what it means
- Yes for lvl 90 profile I plan to incorporate dot refreshing upon procs like tailoring cloak enchant, trinket, weapon procs etc. ty for info.
- Casting SS out of combat can be done only If I would have the idea when the pull will be done since it should be casted like 20 secs before the pull, but I can't know when will your raid pull the boss. If you got any suggestions I'm all ears  :Big Grin: 

Hmm, yes I will make my own thread, will keep things easyer to track then.

Ty for info and feedback

----------


## Bgreen12

Is there a real reason for making a data file for all your functions other than personal preference? Would it be the same to just make an ability called "functions" and put it in there and add it to the rotation?

----------


## averykey

> Is there a real reason for making a data file for all your functions other than personal preference? Would it be the same to just make an ability called "functions" and put it in there and add it to the rotation?



From what I understand, it loads the data file once and keeps it loaded, but abilities are ended and re-checked over and over, abilities never stay loaded.
So the benefit of having a data file is, you can keep a lot of information loaded, or keep many functions loaded that you use many times through out the profile; pqr should use less memory and is faster as a result.

I might be wrong, but that's what I think data files are used for, maybe someone else can provide input.



edit: re-post from last page.




> ```
> 
> --local judgedTarget = false -- This will always be false as it is writtenif judgedTarget == nil then judgedTarget = false endlocal hasSeal = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal then    if judgedTarget == false then        if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            if UnitExists("focus") then                judgedTarget = true            end        end    elseif judgedTarget == true then        if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> also in your code you posted, you had an extra end in there
> 
> ...


It keeps judging the focused target, changing ResetTimer >= 7 helped slighty, but then it judged the focus twice, then just the target.
Not sure what to do about this, I have tried many things and it still doesn't want to work.


The only fix I have thought of is, storing the players last casted spell and the target the spell was casted on, then you check it before you casting judgment again.
I have no idea how to go about this though.

again rep+ for any help, willing to try anything.

edit: Thank you very much for the range check function, going to change everything to use it instead of my current code.
Will rep again when it lets me.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What's better for 5.0.4 for Holy Paladin, Sheepmoon or Bubba/Nova's? 

Nova seems to spam holy light non-stop and waste mana for me..

----------


## Bgreen12

> From what I understand, it loads the data file once and keeps it loaded, but abilities are ended and re-checked over and over, abilities never stay loaded.
> So the benefit of having a data file is, you can keep a lot of information loaded, or keep many functions loaded that you use many times through out the profile; pqr should use less memory and is faster as a result.


Right. That would make sense, and I thought it was like that too however lets say in the data file you got a function to check if the target is snared.. it would have to be re-checked constantly anyway due to the fact you don't want to put a slow on someyhing that's already snared and it constantly changes... but you see people put these types of things in data files all the time.

----------


## sheuron

> Anyone figure out Living Bomb spell id? not 44457


Living Bomb = Mage Bomb

Use this script in game chat to find the spell id



```
/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What's better for 5.0.4 for Holy Paladin, Sheepmoon or Bubba/Nova's? 
> 
> Nova seems to spam holy light non-stop and waste mana for me..


Set the value that it heals at lower. I'm working on a rework for healing that should fix most of the overhealing issues 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

> Right. That would make sense, and I thought it was like that too however lets say in the data file you got a function to check if the target is snared.. it would have to be re-checked constantly anyway due to the fact you don't want to put a slow on someyhing that's already snared and it constantly changes... but you see people put these types of things in data files all the time.


Since the data file is already loaded, it will only check that functions list/array/table(not sure what it's called in lua), instead of all your functions/lists/tables/arrays if they were in a ability.
I think that's how that would work.

Anyone have a solution for my problem :O, I have no idea what to do.

----------


## vorn10

Ok so i have a question. Cuz for resto mushrooms i used old code from balance rotation and changed ids. But now (even on balance rotation) it cast mushroom and then next cast staying on my mouse. Anybody got similar problem?

----------


## Bgreen12

> Since the data file is already loaded, it will only check that functions list/array/table(not sure what it's called in lua), instead of all your functions/lists/tables/arrays if they were in a ability.
> I think that's how that would work.
> 
> Anyone have a solution for my problem :O, I have no idea what to do.


OK well then I guess ill be changing my custom functions to go in a data file. I'll look at your script tonight and see if I can think of something

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> From what I understand, it loads the data file once and keeps it loaded, but abilities are ended and re-checked over and over, abilities never stay loaded.
> So the benefit of having a data file is, you can keep a lot of information loaded, or keep many functions loaded that you use many times through out the profile; pqr should use less memory and is faster as a result.
> 
> I might be wrong, but that's what I think data files are used for, maybe someone else can provide input.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: re-post from last page.
> 
> ...


Did you entirely miss what i posted about checking times? With Judgment base cooldown being 6 seconds and swapping between target to focus it would take:

6 (second cooldown) * 5 (stacks of Censure) * 2 (applications between focus and target) = 1 min to get to 5 stacks of Censure on your focus by judging.

I'd suggest making this a function and returning "focus" or "target" and don't forget to add all your checks, Exists, Holy Power and Range, etc.



```
local _,_,_,_,_,_,focus=UnitDebuff("focus","Censure",nil,"player")
local _,_,_,_,_,_,target=UnitDebuff("target","Censure",nil,"player")
if not focus or target and target>focus then
	CastSpellByName("Judgment","focus")
elseif not target or focus and target<focus or target==focus then
	CastSpellByName("Judgment","target")
end
```

----------


## Battler624

guys i have a question. how do i know if the bot updated? i just click the pqrupdater once a week so idk

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> guys i have a question. how do i know if the bot updated? i just click the pqrupdater once a week so idk


When it doesn't work, update it. You shouldn't worry about updates otherwise.

----------


## vorn10

> Ok so i have a question. Cuz for resto mushrooms i used old code from balance rotation and changed ids. But now (even on balance rotation) it cast mushroom and then next cast staying on my mouse. Anybody got similar problem?


EDIT
nope i didnt solve it. So when i try create and detonate abilities which are the only one in rotation it working well, but when i put this to full rotation it create one mushroom and stop with ...(that thing to select where to cast) on mouse pointer and nothing do.
Tested in combat and nocombat.

EDIT2
deleted from initialize ability:
"IsSpellTargeting()"
and it works now.

----------


## bauwoo

Dom and Averykey, some input on the ret pvp profile. No where near done yet, I know. Can we get the left shift key to do HoJ and the left alt to do HoP on mouse over? During burst I noticed that WoG wouldn't go off on its under percentage life (wings and HA). Other than that if you can get Eman/HoF working and WoG/Selfless Healer workong on party targets, I think you guys are in business.  :Big Grin:  thanks for the effort up to this point. Looking forward to future updates.

----------


## 808

> yes, the situation is like this, for boss level check return value is -1 , thin is mutated corruption is also "boss" so it triggers doomguard. I can do an exclusion for it or just put doomguard on LeftAlt so you call it manually but I will ignore doomguard for now since I'm more focused on optimizing new profile wich is for level 90.
> Ty for info. I will optimize Doomguard as needed in MoP


I was gonna say since MOP is around the corner, just forget about =) Your profile is spectacular as it is. If anything i can probably just remove doomguard from the rotation and hit it manually for situations like Madness. There is one thing though, looking at simulationcraft's action priority list (in both the 85 and 90 sims), I notice the doomguard is summoned at the start of the fight. I know simc is just a sim but what are your thoughts on this? 

Thank you again for the great work!
808

edit* I just noticed you now have a new thread dedicated to your profile =) Thanks to Gabbz for the suggestion and thank you Nilrem for the continued great work.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I was gonna say since MOP is around the corner, just forget about =) Your profile is spectacular as it is. If anything i can probably just remove doomguard from the rotation and hit it manually for situations like Madness. There is one thing though, looking at simulationcraft's action priority list (in both the 85 and 90 sims), I notice the doomguard is summoned at the start of the fight. I know simc is just a sim but what are your thoughts on this? 
> 
> Thank you again for the great work!
> 808
> 
> edit* I just noticed you now have a new thread dedicated to your profile =) Thanks to Gabbz for the suggestion and thank you Nilrem for the continued great work.


Ty for noticing, I'm also looking at Doomguard and I will try to see what is the best situation for him, but I presume we can put doomguard up either on prepot-pull, bloodlust, or bosshp < 20%.
I'll see what will become of him  :Big Grin: 
Let's continue this in my thread so we don't make useless counts of pages here  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

> Did you entirely miss what i posted about checking times? With Judgment base cooldown being 6 seconds and swapping between target to focus it would take:
> 
> 6 (second cooldown) * 5 (stacks of Censure) * 2 (applications between focus and target) = 1 min to get to 5 stacks of Censure on your focus by judging.
> 
> I'd suggest making this a function and returning "focus" or "target" and don't forget to add all your checks, Exists, Holy Power and Range, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't quite understand what you mean about, returning "focus" or "target".

if not focus(focus doesn't exist? or are you comparing censure stacks.) or target(so if I don't have censure on focus or target) and target>focus then(target has more stacks than focus?)
cast judge on focus
elseif not target or focus(same as above) and target < focus or target == focus(target has less censure stacks than focus or target has the same stacks as focus) then
cast judge on target
end

Since censure never loses stacks it will stop when both targets have 5 and wait for someones stacks to fall off and then just judge the other target, and it won't switch back and forth, if I'm reading this right.

Am I missing something.



edit: re-post from last page.




> ```
> 
> --local judgedTarget = false -- This will always be false as it is writtenif judgedTarget == nil then judgedTarget = false endlocal hasSeal = false-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true end-- double jeporadyif hasSeal then    if judgedTarget == false then        if UnitExists("target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            if UnitExists("focus") then                judgedTarget = true            end        end    elseif judgedTarget == true then        if UnitExists("focus") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            judgedTarget = false        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> also in your code you posted, you had an extra end in there
> 
> ...


It keeps judging the focused target, changing ResetTimer >= 7 helped slighty, but then it judged the focus twice, then just the target.
Not sure what to do about this, I have tried many things and it still doesn't want to work.


The only fix I have thought of is, storing the players last casted spell and the target the spell was casted on, then you check it before you casting judgment again.
I have no idea how to go about this though.

again rep+ for any help, willing to try anything.

edit: Thank you very much for the range check function, going to change everything to use it instead of my current code.
Will rep again when it lets me.

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i have a problem with pqr after login into wow 32 bit pqr can not load any profiles there iss on the top the msg not logging in

net framework i have the newest i have tetset with and without addons

yesterday it was working fine

whaT CAN I DOO?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hi
> 
> i have a problem with pqr after login into wow 32 bit pqr can not load any profiles there iss on the top the msg not logging in
> 
> net framework i have the newest i have tetset with and without addons
> 
> yesterday it was working fine
> 
> whaT CAN I DOO?


What can you DOO? Press download offsets.

----------


## fluxflux

there iss the newest yesterday it was working

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

anyone wanna make a quick shadow rotation? $50. upfront. 

where the hell did cokx go? lol anyway msg me qt's

----------


## dklcfr

> anyone wanna make a quick shadow rotation? $50. upfront. 
> 
> where the hell did cokx go? lol anyway msg me qt's


sheepmoon has a shadow rotation in his thread over in the other section.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

oh way, thnx mate

----------


## averykey

before I start filling out code for my spell is anything wrong with it? rep+ if you see anything I could do better or have messed up.



```

i#partyi#partyhealthif IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then        if healerisafflicted then            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                elseif not healerisafflicted then                    cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                end            end                elseif healerisafflicted then    cast hof on healerelseif not healerisafflicted and        cast hof on party member    endend                if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then        cast empancipate    endelse        cast hof on player    endend 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

```

i#partyi#partyhealthif IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then        if healerisafflicted then            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                elseif not healerisafflicted then                    cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                end            end                elseif healerisafflicted then    cast hof on healerelseif not healerisafflicted and        cast hof on party member    endend                if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then        cast empancipate    endelse        cast hof on player    endend 


```

alright this is the second time i've seen you do this in about a week

When you are using elseif, here is how the code structure should look


if .. then
elseif ... then
elseif ... then
end

how you are coding it

if ... then
elseif .. then
end
end

this will break your entire profile and not just your ability code.

the same coding style applies to 
if .. then
else
end

also your first bit of code seems to contradict your second bit of code

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I don't quite understand what you mean about, returning "focus" or "target".
> 
> if not focus(focus doesn't exist? or are you comparing censure stacks.) or target(so if I don't have censure on focus or target) and target>focus then(target has more stacks than focus?)
> cast judge on focus
> elseif not target or focus(same as above) and target < focus or target == focus(target has less censure stacks than focus or target has the same stacks as focus) then
> cast judge on target
> end
> 
> Since censure never loses stacks it will stop when both targets have 5 and wait for someones stacks to fall off and then just judge the other target, and it won't switch back and forth, if I'm reading this right.
> ...


I am not comparing stacks, it is the time of censure left and since I am comparing 2 of the same, I don't have to subtract from GetTime()



```
not target
```

if target doesn't have censure applied



```
focus and target<focus
```

focus has censure and focus censure time difference than target censure time



```
target==focus
```

If your target ever becomes your focus, the code will still run

----------


## averykey

> ```
> 
> i#partyi#partyhealthif IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then        if healerisafflicted then            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                elseif not healerisafflicted then                    cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                end            end                elseif healerisafflicted then    cast hof on healerelseif not healerisafflicted and        cast hof on party member    endend                if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then        cast empancipate    endelse        cast hof on player    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> alright this is the second time i've seen you do this in about a week
> 
> ...




```

i#partyi#partyhealthif IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then        if healerisafflicted then            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                elseif not healerisafflicted then                    cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)                end -- ends mana check            end --ends if/elseif                else -- do I need to end this?if healerisafflicted then    cast hof on healerelseif not healerisafflicted and        cast hof on party member    end --ends if/elseifend --ends party check                if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then        cast empancipate    end --ends mana>=40else        cast hof on player    end --end hofend   --ends if check 


```

first part is going to be for pvp
second part is going to be for dungeon






> I am not comparing stacks, it is the time of censure left and since I am comparing 2 of the same, I don't have to subtract from GetTime()
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> not target
> ```
> 
> if target doesn't have censure applied
> ...


Thank you for explaining, will rep again when I can.


Anyone know why I can't give more than 1 rep?

----------


## ishtro

> ```
> 
> i#party
 i#partyhealth
 if IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then
    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then
        if healerisafflicted then
            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)
                elseif not healerisafflicted then
                    cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)
                end -- ends mana check
            end --ends if/elseif
            
    else -- do I need to end this?
 if healerisafflicted then
    cast hof on healer
elseif not healerisafflicted and
        cast hof on party member
    end --ends if/elseif
end --ends party check
                
  if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then
    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then
        cast empancipate
    end --ends mana>=40
else
        cast hof on player
    end --end hof
end   --ends if check 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> first part is going to be for pvp
> second part is going to be for dungeon
> ...





```

i#party
i#partyhealth
 if IsSnared(party) or IsRooted(party) and PlayerHp >= 50 and partyHealth >= 50 then
    if mana >= 40 and hof notavailable then
        if healerisafflicted then
            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)
        elseif not healerisafflicted then
            cast empancipate(afflictedpartymember)
        end
    end
else
    if healerisafflicted then
        cast hof on healer
    elseif not healerisafflicted and
        cast hof on party member
    end
end
                
  if IsSnared("player") or IsRooted("player") then
    if mana >= 40 and hof not available then
        cast empancipate
    end
else
    cast hof on player
end 


```

----------


## firepong

> .........................
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining, will rep again when I can.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why I can't give more than 1 rep?


Rep power is decided on a few factors. 1 im positive of, is how long you have been on the site. For every year you have been a member of the site, you get 1 rep power. 2, which I'm not sure, is for every rank up (member to contributor and so on) you get another point in rep power. And if your a Mod or higher, you get auto 10 rep power or something like that I think. And if your a Admin, you get unlimited  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kevink88

I'am trying to add Charge to my rotation but I don't know the code wich needs to come on the second line it should be like

if PQR_SpellAvailable(5308 ) 
and target is 10 yards away << how do I write that
and ... then 
return true

Thanks in advance,
Kevin

----------


## averykey

> I'am trying to add Charge to my rotation but I don't know the code wich needs to come on the second line it should be like
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(5308 ) 
> and target is 10 yards away << how do I write that
> and ... then 
> return true
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kevin


function RangeCheck(spellid, t)
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then
return true
end
return false
end

RangeCheck(charge id, "target")


IsSpellInRange(chargeid, "target") == 1 -- 0 = false 1 = true
local chargeid = GetSpellInfo(####)

example
IsSpellInRange(chargeid, "target") == 0 then
cast other closer spell


there is a way to get getspellinfo inside the range check, something like this, I don't know how though.
IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(####), "target")) == 0


if PQR_UnitDistance > 8 and PQR_UnitDistance < 25 then
in firepong, might be what you need


edit:

code I found in other profiles

firepong


```
local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")
local Enemy = UnitCanAttack("Player","Target")
local chKnown = IsSpellKnown(100)
local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")

if hasTarget and not isDead and Enemy and chKnown then
	local PQR_UnitDistance = PQR_UnitDistance("Target", "Player")
	
	if PQR_UnitDistance > 8 and PQR_UnitDistance < 25 then
		CastShapeshiftForm(1)
		return true
	end
end
```

dont know, profile is named leveling


```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() 
  and select(2, GetSpellCooldown(100)) == 0
  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100), "target") == 1
  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target")
  and UnitExists("target")
  and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") then
	return true
end
```

bubba


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(100)
 and Nova_Pause(3)
 and UnitExists("mouseover")
 and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100), "mouseover") == 1
 and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover") then
 	PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"
	return true
end
```

----------


## kevink88

thanks for the quick reply

Not sure if I will be using it anyways but atleast now I know how it works!

This is what I did to make it work

if PQR_SpellAvailable(100) 
and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") > 8 
and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") < 25
and PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then
return true
end

----------


## firepong

Well, I might have a little time today. think I'm going to get my Druid/Warrior Leveling profile updated so that it will run this coming Monday for the Mists Release. Seeing as the CC part of HonorBuddy is still fugged up and not working right for a couple Classes, this will be a great addition.

What will happen, is after all my stuff is updated, all you will have to do is download hte new zip with the updated files (Can't use the old one because of all the changes in HonorBuddy. After that, everything will be pushed to my SVN, so people make sure to get my SVN link from my signature.

I'll post here when they are all up-to-date and running semi-decent. Shouldn't be to hard to do as I already have all the coded finished in my Main Raid rotation's, just have to copy it all over/change spellID's and we will be golden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## thenthelies

Is there anyway to have PQR detect if there are a certain number of mobs in range of you to start using AOE abilities rather then having to have a complete rotation dedicated to AOE? 

Something written like:

if [??*3 mobs within 8 yards*??] then
return true
end

I have no idea what the LUA code for this would be.

Thanks!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there anyway to have PQR detect if there are a certain number of mobs in range of you to start using AOE abilities rather then having to have a complete rotation dedicated to AOE? 
> 
> Something written like:
> 
> if [??*3 mobs within 8 yards*??] then
> return true
> end
> 
> I have no idea what the LUA code for this would be.
> ...


You don't need another "complete rotation dedicated to AOE". Code in modifiers [shift/alt/ctrl] for abilities that are used during AE.



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
	CastSpellByName("Cleave")
else
	CastSpellByName("Heroic Strike")
end
```

----------


## thenthelies

I know I can also use modifiers but I'd honestly just really love to have one rotation taking care of everything as it happens.

Surely there must be some kind of LUA that allows this function!

----------


## yourson

Anyone having problem with memory leaking?

I tried using it on Win XP SP3 will all windopws and /net patches installed, but it just keeps using more and more memory... Tried different profiles/classes, but it's always same result.

Any tip on hint? Somehow I think its .net problem. Buying a beer to one who helps.

----------


## Weischbier

Ok, here I go and tried to code my first routine for PQR and failed miserably.
Can someone debug this thing for me and explain where I did what wrong.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24969605/PALADIN.rar

Would be highly appreciated and there is some rep in store  :Smile: 

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## firepong

> Ok, here I go and tried to code my first routine for PQR and failed miserably.
> Can someone debug this thing for me and explain where I did what wrong.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24969605/PALADIN.rar
> 
> Would be highly appreciated and there is some rep in store 
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


Change all


```
IsSpellInRange(20271,"spell", "target")
```

to


```
IsSpellInRange(20271,"target")
```

----------


## Noelpqr

also i think to active a seal you need to use CastShapeshiftForm() like CastShapeshiftForm(1) for seal of truth
so you need to change the spell id to 0
and the code to something like this


```

local sSoT = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)
 if sSoT == nil then
    CastShapeshiftForm(1)
end 


```

----------


## firepong

> also i think to active a seal you need to use CastShapeshiftForm() like CastShapeshiftForm(1) for seal of truth
> so you need to change the spell id to 0
> and the code to something like this
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local sSoT = UnitBuffID("player", 31801)if sSoT == nil then    CastShapeshiftForm(1)end 
> 
> ...


Actually, Seals don't show up as buffs anymore. You have to use 

```

GetShapshiftForm() 


```

----------


## kickmydog

> Change all
> 
> 
> ```
> IsSpellInRange(20271,"spell", "target")
> ```
> 
> to
> 
> ...


Does IsSpellInRange even work? I thought people were having serious issues with it.

----------


## Noelpqr

> Does IsSpellInRange even work? I thought people were having serious issues with it.


I had to remove it from the code to make the spells cast

----------


## kickmydog

> I had to remove it from the code to make the spells cast


That is what I thought!

----------


## Kinky

Yeah.. :P Hello. I should be back in a few days. My move to the states have been frustrating and ..... yeah, mind numbing!
I have updated all the profiles I was working on, but not committed yet as I don't have time, but expect to see them soon-ish!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah.. :P Hello. I should be back in a few days. My move to the states have been frustrating and ..... yeah, mind numbing!
> I have updated all the profiles I was working on, but not committed yet as I don't have time, but expect to see them soon-ish!


Woot Woot, WB mentally  :Big Grin: 

Been missing you!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snowhawk

Maybe I am missing it, but is there a function in the API that returns whether a mob is hostile to you or not? I am trying to ensure I do not attack neutral mobs when using mouseovers.

----------


## jericco

Hey, anyone else been getting a bunch of bugs recently? This started a few days ago for me, PQR would lock up when trying to open it(never happened before) and then randomly it would stop working completely, while zoning into a raid, or right before a boss fight started. Then on top of that, sometimes when pqr would stop working my ui would lock up and I couldnt interact with any thing on my interface, even right clicking a mob wouldn't auto attack. For most of the cases it required I log all the way out to fix the problem. Opening and closing PQR didnt do anything.

This happened on my hunter,rogue and warrior. So I'm pretty sure it's not profile specific. Any idea whats going on? I appreciate any help I can get.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey, anyone else been getting a bunch of bugs recently? This started a few days ago for me, PQR would lock up when trying to open it(never happened before) and then randomly it would stop working completely, while zoning into a raid, or right before a boss fight started. Then on top of that, sometimes when pqr would stop working my ui would lock up and I couldnt interact with any thing on my interface, even right clicking a mob wouldn't auto attack. For most of the cases it required I log all the way out to fix the problem. Opening and closing PQR didnt do anything.
> 
> This happened on my hunter,rogue and warrior. So I'm pretty sure it's not profile specific. Any idea whats going on? I appreciate any help I can get.


Which profiles are you using? With MoP Blizzard introduced a lot of morphed spell and in some cases we need to use CastSpellByID instead of just entering id in he Ability field.

Furthermore i think that DS have some ranged issues so if you are using distance it can be bugged.

----------


## cukiemunster

> You don't need another "complete rotation dedicated to AOE". Code in modifiers [shift/alt/ctrl] for abilities that are used during AE.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
> and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
> 	CastSpellByName("Cleave")
> else
> ...


Say I wanted to add this into a Druid profile, would I need to add this into an existing function, or create a new one for the AOE?

----------


## nilrem2004

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 09/22/12 10:44:15
Count: 224
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 4
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

I'm getting this lua error and it keeps spamming indefinattely, how can I know from this where to look for a mistake?

----------


## nilrem2004

disregard that, I have been a donkey..... solved  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bgreen12

Hi I'm trying to write my own external LUA file and I make a file and put a few functions in it but it fails to load even though the name is exactly the same that I used for the name of the data file. It keeps failing to loaD. Even after reloading the UI and reloading pqr. Why would this happen? Is there something special you need to put in the data files to allow them to load to pqr?


I run /dump PQR_LoadLua(**my file name**) 

And I get fail returns all the time..

----------


## stip00n

Hey guys,

i´m trying to create some abilities for 3.3.5 - but I don´t understand a lot.... :Frown: 

My Buffs work correctly; example:


```
if not UnitBuffID("player",19850) 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(19850)) == 0 
then return true end
```

What won´t work:
My Pala should heal himself with flash of light, when he gots under 80% Life.
I tried this: <a href="http://www.imagebanana.com/view/jzmbec8a/1.PNG"><img src="http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/jzmbec8a/thumb/1.PNG" border="0" alt="www.ImageBanana.com - 1.PNG" /></a>

when I start pqr whit only flash of light activated, the game begins to lag and nothing happened....

The same thing with the spell Consecration.

When I´m trying this it won´t work anymore.


```
if IsSpellInRange("Consecration", "target")  ~= 1 then
	return false end
return true end
```



Please help me. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Yeah.. :P Hello. I should be back in a few days. My move to the states have been frustrating and ..... yeah, mind numbing!
> I have updated all the profiles I was working on, but not committed yet as I don't have time, but expect to see them soon-ish!


Welcome back to the community, you've been missed! ^^

----------


## firepong

> Does IsSpellInRange even work? I thought people were having serious issues with it.


I really wouldn't know. Ever since I started using PQR_UnitDistance a long time ago, I gave up on IsSpellInRange  :Embarrassment:

----------


## firepong

> Hi I'm trying to write my own external LUA file and I make a file and put a few functions in it but it fails to load even though the name is exactly the same that I used for the name of the data file. It keeps failing to loaD. Even after reloading the UI and reloading pqr. Why would this happen? Is there something special you need to put in the data files to allow them to load to pqr?
> 
> 
> I run /dump PQR_LoadLua(**my file name**) 
> 
> And I get fail returns all the time..


The Data file has to also be loaded from within the profile itself. For example, this is what Bu_Ba and Sheuron came up with and I've been using it since:


```

if PQR_RotationStarted == true then  PQR_RotationStarted = false  if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then    if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Firepong.lua") == false then        PQR_WriteToChat("Put the file PQR_Firepong.lua in the Data file for this profile to work properly!!!", "Error")       PQR_RotationStop()        return true     end   endend 


```

That is pretty much the universal code we use to load our Data files. Just change anything you see that's PQR_Firepong to your Data file name. For a while now, you haven't had to use the same name as the rotation for the name of the Data file.

If after using the above, you still get a error, then you have a coding problem in your Data file somewhere.

----------


## osbornx22

@xelper

Every time i change between the rotation editor and abilitiy editor, i need to reselect the class, profile and rotation or ability. please can you make the windows tabbed or dont close ability editor, if the rotation editor opened.

----------


## Bgreen12

> The Data file has to also be loaded from within the profile itself. For example, this is what Bu_Ba and Sheuron came up with and I've been using it since:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_RotationStarted == true then  PQR_RotationStarted = false  if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then    if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Firepong.lua") == false then        PQR_WriteToChat("Put the file PQR_Firepong.lua in the Data file for this profile to work properly!!!", "Error")       PQR_RotationStop()        return true     end   endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes I do put that in my profile, and it says the data file isn't found even though it is in my data file in pqr

----------


## firepong

> Yes I do put that in my profile, and it says the data file isn't found even though it is in my data file in pqr


Then you got a error in your Data file somewhere that stops it from loading. If their is a error in the Data file, it will not inject it to keep from injecting fugged up Code into wow (the Data file is directly injected into the WoW memory code if I remember correctly).

----------


## Bgreen12

> Then you got a error in your Data file somewhere that stops it from loading. If their is a error in the Data file, it will not inject it to keep from injecting fugged up Code into wow (the Data file is directly injected into the WoW memory code if I remember correctly).



Right, maybe an extra end, or forgetting a then... ill have to stare at it for awhile tonight. Is it only appropriate to define functions in the data files? Or should variables (ill give a simple one as an example) such as PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player") be in there aswell, or should those go in the initialize ability on pqr? Thanks for all the info btw

----------


## firepong

> Right, maybe an extra end, or forgetting a then... ill have to stare at it for awhile tonight. Is it only appropriate to define functions in the data files? Or should variables (ill give a simple one as an example) such as PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player") be in there aswell, or should those go in the initialize ability on pqr? Thanks for all the info btw


I don't do it, but if I remember correctly, Bu_ba and maybe Sheuron both declare those in their Data file. I haven't taken a look at them in a while.

----------


## jericco

> Which profiles are you using? With MoP Blizzard introduced a lot of morphed spell and in some cases we need to use CastSpellByID instead of just entering id in he Ability field.
> 
> Furthermore i think that DS have some ranged issues so if you are using distance it can be bugged.


Most recently it was the rogue combat pve profile from [ Sheuron PQR Profiles Pack ] [Release] PQR - Rotation Bot

And then it happened to me on my hunter, I believe the BM profile by kick my dog, I dont have a link to it right now.

Thanks for the response Gabbz +rep, I just went and updated all the profiles I'll let you know if the problem happens again.

----------


## nilrem2004

I got a question for the experienced.
I need to do a delay within ability, for example:

if condition1 and condition2 then
CastSpellByName(bla..bla..bla..)
Delay 0.2 secs
CastSpellByName(bla..bla..bla..)
return true
end

is there a posibility to do such a delay?
and another question, is it possible to call a macro in wow from PQR , like I make a macro called "Nilremmacro" and use PQR to use the macro.

----------


## Bgreen12

> I got a question for the experienced.
> I need to do a delay within ability, for example:
> 
> if condition1 and condition2 then
> CastSpellByName(bla..bla..bla..)
> Delay 0.2 secs
> CastSpellByName(bla..bla..bla..)
> return true
> end
> ...


PQR_DelayRotation(.2)

Or you can 

PQR_DelayRotation()

This will default to 1 second

----------


## nilrem2004

ty for info, that is what I thought but obviously something else is the problem...ah, stearing at the code again  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

I have updated my SVN to include the Holy Paladin Test that I have let a select number of users try out  :Smile: 

I have heard many good reports about mana issues being better with this as well  :Big Grin: 

It is currently in my SVN's WIP folder, so grab the Data File and the profiles from there if you want to try it out

Please report back to me if you are more mana efficient, and if you are a better healer with it  :Big Grin: 

Summary of what i've done - 

Made all my Healing Spells Smarter.
Healing Based off Healing Amount not % (Level 85 only and No Mouseover Only[For Testing Purposes])
WoG is now a smart lil mofo with how it uses it's Holy Power if you have Divine Purpose  :Big Grin:  (more Divine Purpose procs now)
Rewrote the Stop Casting ability.... (Still testing this one.... may need to improve it some more)
AND completely butchered Sheuron's Tabled healing even more XD

----------


## firepong

> PQR_DelayRotation(.2)
> 
> Or you can 
> 
> PQR_DelayRotation()
> 
> This will default to 1 second


This is a new one. Don't think I've seen it around anywhere. Does it actually work? :confused:

----------


## Gabbz

> I got a question for the experienced.
> 
> is there a posibility to do such a delay?
> and another question, is it possible to call a macro in wow from PQR , like I make a macro called "Nilremmacro" and use PQR to use the macro.



RunMacro(id or "name") - Runs a macro. 
So your should look like this 
RunMacro("Nilremmacro")

----------


## firepong

> RunMacro(id or "name") - Runs a macro. 
> So your should look like this 
> RunMacro("Nilremmacro")


I did that for the longest time on Beta when they had the spell problem of having to have "!" in front of all the spell names. Had a ability in my rotation that checked for all macros with a certain name and if they didn't exist, made them. Then, when the rotation was ran, it called those macros instead of using everything else.

----------


## nilrem2004

ty very much. btw PQR_DelayRotation() delays between PQR abilities order, not in my case where I need to cast Soulburn + Soulswap.
I tried putting 1 second in between but it still sometimes casts soulswap without soulburn and then ofc there is a problem.
I need a delay between Soulburn and Soulswap in same pqr ability.

ex: 

CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(74434)))
"delay 0.2-0.3 secs"
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86121),target)

----------


## nilrem2004

I think I found the issue. If I put Ability Check Delay in Settings to 20ms for example then I'm getting 1-2 out of 3 times that it will cast soulswap without soulburn. I have put it now to 53ms and it's working fine, the thing is now in raid I'm not getting smooth or should I say fluid Malefic Grasp channels. What I am trying to say channeling MG is better if casted as soon as last one ends or even clipped a little. What I'm getting now is 2 casts ok, 3rd delayed for 0.3-0.5 secs. If I put Ability Check Delay on 27ms I'm getting better MG channeling but problems with Soulburn+Soulswap.
Has anyone had simmilar issue or has an idea how to solve it?

----------


## Dozza

any1 workin on a WW monk profile?

----------


## kickmydog

> I really wouldn't know. Ever since I started using PQR_UnitDistance a long time ago, I gave up on IsSpellInRange


I thought people were reporting significant problems with FPS when using PQR_UnitDistance.

----------


## vorn10

> any1 workin on a WW monk profile?


There was one in Buba's topic. For me in BETA it works very good.

Guys what about real time active of MoP? PQR should work right?

----------


## kickmydog

UPDATE

KMD v8 KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v8.zip

This should have support for all level 90 abilities. However they have not been implemented into the rotations since I haven't seen anything concrete on EJ as to which ones to take and where they fit in the rotations. (except for MM) As such I've left them coded in, non-test since MOP is not live yet.

As such you will have to fit them into the rotation that you use where you see fit atm.

- Stampede should activate at when holding down Right-Shift, this is so that it syncs with Rapid Fire usage, which is supposed to be optimal usage.

I'm not sure how much time I will have for fixing things when Mist goes live since work refused my time off, and I'm going to have to work through the release of Mists.

edit: forgot to mention there is a Serpent Sting focus ability in there in case you want to keep serpent sting up all the time on a single target. You have to add it into the rotation, and note there is no check for range so be careful since it may stick as a result if you are out of range.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> I'm not sure how much time I will have for fixing things when Mist goes live since work refused my time off, and I'm going to have to work through the release of Mists.


Same thing in my neck of the woods but I sure do feel a good flu coming on, refusing vaca requests is fine but please realize mr. manager that I've got 5 wk's of sick time saved up.

----------


## Sk1vvy

Hello. i found some bugs in sheuron pqr profile for combat rogue. in 4.3.4 he damaged very well, but now, in 5.0.5, he don't want attack Deathwing (second phase, head) and Blistering Tentacle in Dragon Soul. i've got ruRu client. Can u fix this or say me, how can i fix this?
sry for my bad english, and thx.

With Best Regards, Sk1vvy

PS Not only rogue.. Fury warrior too

----------


## firepong

> I thought people were reporting significant problems with FPS when using PQR_UnitDistance.


Ahhh, but you have much to learn grasshopper. I'm not using the built-in PQR_UnitDistance, but one I've coded myself from PQR_UnitInfo()  :Embarrassment: 



```

//Var1 = Target
//Var2 = Player
//Var1 and Var2 can be switched safely.
function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)
    if HasTarget() then
        local a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j = GetAreaMapInfo(GetCurrentMapAreaID())
        local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)
        local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)
        local w = (d - e)
        local h = (f - g)
        local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)
        
        return distance
    end
end
 function HasTarget()
    if UnitExists("Target") then
        return true
    end
    return false
end 


```

----------


## Bgreen12

> This is a new one. Don't think I've seen it around anywhere. Does it actually work? :confused:


Yes I've used it in my interrupt ability for example I wanted to pummel disrupt shout and heroic throw in that order priority but pqr would sometimes blow both pummel and disrupting shout at same time for some reason so a little delay was necessary.

I found the documentation for it in pqr_resources.lua

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I have solved the issue with delay neded, made 2 separate functions with 1 having recast timer, blah could have done it before instead I burned this little brain I have...  :Big Grin: 

Still would like to hear if anyone have the idea how to make Malefic Grasp clip say just before last tick or to be precise on second tick to last  :Big Grin:  
Afaik it would be usable for shadow priests also no?

----------


## pqs

> Alright, as I said, here is my version of Cokx Retribution Paladin PvP Profile.


With two profiles I have downloaded now, it spams seal of truth until I'm oom. Whats the problem?

----------


## vorn10

> With two profiles I have downloaded now, it spams seal of truth until I'm oom. Whats the problem?


Can u post here code for Seal of Truth? Maybe wrong spell ID in checking if SoT is active.

----------


## firepong

> With two profiles I have downloaded now, it spams seal of truth until I'm oom. Whats the problem?





> Can u post here code for Seal of Truth? Maybe wrong spell ID in checking if SoT is active.


It's because he has it looking for a buff most likely. As I told avery, Seals aren't buffs anymore, but Stance/Shapeshift forms, so you have to use the right API accordingly.

----------


## vorn10

> With two profiles I have downloaded now, it spams seal of truth until I'm oom. Whats the problem?


@PQS
Open ur ability editor and find Seal of Truth ability. Then in code section put this:


```
local activeStance = GetShapeshiftForm()
local _,Seal = GetShapeshiftFormInfo(activeStance)

if Seal ~= "Seal of Truth" then
	return true
end
```

SpellID for SoT is: 31801
And it will work ok.

----------


## Wopak

> Ahhh, but you have much to learn grasshopper. I'm not using the built-in PQR_UnitDistance, but one I've coded myself from PQR_UnitInfo() 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> //Var1 = Target//Var2 = Player//Var1 and Var2 can be switched safely.function PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)    if HasTarget() then        local a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j = GetAreaMapInfo(GetCurrentMapAreaID())        local x1 , y1 = PQR_UnitInfo(var1)        local x2 , y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(var2)        local w = (d - e)        local h = (f - g)        local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)                return distance    endendfunction HasTarget()    if UnitExists("Target") then        return true    end    return falseend 
> 
> 
> ```


Out of curiousity, are you accounting for CombatReach here ?

----------


## Wopak

> Maybe I am missing it, but is there a function in the API that returns whether a mob is hostile to you or not? I am trying to ensure I do not attack neutral mobs when using mouseovers.


Hi snowhawk

You can use UnitReaction

----------


## Wopak

> Does IsSpellInRange even work? I thought people were having serious issues with it.


It does, if you use it with the globall spellid as i was trying to point out ages ago, but got hammered for and got shown link to useless pages on how to use WoW's Lua and all sorts.

I even gave a function for getting the global spellid of a spell to use in IsSpellInRange()

----------


## firepong

> Out of curiousity, are you accounting for CombatReach here ?


Nope, this is pure distance. It takes the Target's (x,y) value and you, the player, (x,y) value and calculates the distance to the target. If your standing in front of the target, it should roughly return anywhere from .5-3. Anything lower than .5, your practically standing on top of the target.

----------


## Meatglue

Looking for a simple keyboard ability for left shift hand of protection. This is as close as I could get but having problem with it working.



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
	 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
	 and (UnitAffectingCombat("player") or UnitAffectingCombat("mouseover"))
	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(1022) then
	 	PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"
	 	return true
```

----------


## firepong

> Looking for a simple keyboard ability for left shift hand of protection. This is as close as I could get but having problem with it working.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
> 	 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
> 	 and (UnitAffectingCombat("player") or UnitAffectingCombat("mouseover"))
> 	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(1022) then
> ...


Obviously, I don't know if you actually have it in the Ability and just forgot to copy all of it, but your missing a "end" there  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Meatglue

> Obviously, I don't know if you actually have it in the Ability and just forgot to copy all of it, but your missing a "end" there


lol nope just forgot to add it. Thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

here is sheruons PQR reference to PQR APIs: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Mis..._Reference.lua

----------


## kickmydog

> just did a small test of my own.....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(585), "target")           returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Smite", "target")              returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(14914), "target")         returned 1/dump IsSpellInRange("Holy Fire" "target")            returned 1 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking back at this post by accident, I don't know how I missed it. I did however, find it very useful since it works with Kill Command, I can now setup a BM rotation that will ignore Kill Command, BW, Lynx Rush if the target is not in range for a Kill Command. Other Pet abilities like Bite and Growl do not work. They report back Nil.

As such I will be removing the ignore kill command by holding LEFT-CTRL from my rotation, this will enable me to use it for something else.

----------


## daveyboyuk

can anyone make a simple code to add to a profile that fires mortal coil at 50% hp for the free heal thx in adv

----------


## kickmydog

update v9

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v9.zip

- added range check code for BM (BW, KC, Lynx Rush)
- Healthstone will actually work now  :Smile:  (thanks Wopak for localization on this)
- replaced Right-CTRL to intimidate for BM

----------


## Boppalopigus

Can someone please show me how to successfully use the PQR_RotationStarted variable to run code only once?

----------


## nilrem2004

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PlayerHP < 50 and PQR_SpellAvailable(6789) then
return true
end

put Ability name Mortal Coil or whatever you want
put 6789 in spell ID
target on target
and cancel channel to true if you want to make it a priority over other spells, if not leave false

----------


## snowhawk

> Can someone please show me how to successfully use the PQR_RotationStarted variable to run code only once?


Pulled this code from one of the Nova profiles. When the rotation begins, a global variable *PQR_RotationStarted* is set to _true_. When the rotation ends, *PQR_RotationStarted* is set to _false_. If you want code to only run once, then set the *PQR_RotationStarted* flag to _false_ and execute some code that is only processed once (in this example, it loads a data file).


```

if PQR_RotationStarted == true then    PQR_RotationStarted = false    if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then        -- Load Data File        if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua") == false then            PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")            PQR_StopRotation()            return true        end    end    -- Clear out any global variable settings from previous runs...    AoESwitch = nil    CDSwitch = nilend 


```

This was posted before but read through this for other variables and functions available.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Mis..._Reference.lua





> Hi snowhawk
> 
> You can use UnitReaction


Thanks, got it working now.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I'm a holy paladin and I'm assigned to tank healing, is there anyway I can edit my profile to ignore healing raid members besides tank?

----------


## iceymot

Could someone help me please with coding buff duration, checking stacks and cooldown remains 

1. if (BuffID<=2)
2. if (BuffID.stack=5)
3. (!Spell.cooldown.remains=0)

thanks in advance.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Could someone help me please with coding buff duration, checking stacks and cooldown remains 
> 
> 1. if (BuffID<=2)
> 2. if (BuffID.stack=5)
> 3. (!Spell.cooldown.remains=0)
> 
> thanks in advance.


local buffName,_,_,buffStacks_,_,expireTime = UnitBuffID("player",spellid)

local timeleft = nil

If UnitBuffID("player",spellid)
then
timeleft = expireTime - GetTime()
End



Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

> local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> 
> if PlayerHP < 50 and PQR_SpellAvailable(6789) then
> return true
> end
> 
> put Ability name Mortal Coil or whatever you want
> put 6789 in spell ID
> target on target
> and cancel channel to true if you want to make it a priority over other spells, if not leave false


tyvm will + rep u when i can

----------


## Gabbz

> I'm a holy paladin and I'm assigned to tank healing, is there anyway I can edit my profile to ignore healing raid members besides tank?


think most scripts you do free for all healing if there is no target. If you pick a target it will only heal that target.

----------


## Dominium

> With two profiles I have downloaded now, it spams seal of truth until I'm oom. Whats the problem?





> Can u post here code for Seal of Truth? Maybe wrong spell ID in checking if SoT is active.





> It's because he has it looking for a buff most likely. As I told avery, Seals aren't buffs anymore, but Stance/Shapeshift forms, so you have to use the right API accordingly.


Please check the date of the post  :Wink:  I posted a pre-MoP (5.0.4/.5) ret PvP profile a few pages back. jk read the post below

----------


## Dominium

Latest version of my pre-MoP Retri PvP profile (v5, *updated today with AoE function* so please download): DOWNLOAD

Left shift -> pause rotations (bind all spells with shift+keybind)

Left Control -> Flash of Light (on target if there is a target or if the target is an ally, on yourself if you have no target or if target is an enemy)

Right Control -> AoE mode on/off (doesn't switch seals.

Certain behaviours:

Buffs you with BoM. If you have NO seal active, it will cast seal of Truth. If you have a Seal active, it won't cast any Seal (this is so that you can switch to Seal of Light/Justice/whatever whenever you want, but so that you don't go into combat without a Seal active  :Wink: 

Stays at 5 holy power except during burst. This is so that you can heal yourself easier if in a tight situation. 1 WoG from 5HP to 2Hp, 1 HP generator and already another WoG.

Sometimes uses emancipate for freezes (I never said this is a final release ;P)

DOES NOT use Hand of Freedom. Use a keybind (eg. I use shift+E) to cast HoF manually. This will be coded in... some day.

Uses Divine Shield at 20% hp.

Uses *SELFLESS HEALER* procs to heal either you or your party mates. So - spec into selfless healer!

Uses Word of Glory on your or your party members.

The burst is beautiful :3


My talent spec (in *bold* are required, others are optional)

2/3/*1*/3/*1*/nothing (not 90 yet  :Wink:  )

Also the profiles has a instant flag return feature for WSG and TP. I have heard some people saying that it makes them run to the flag automatically... which should be the case only if you have click-to-move enabled. So please make sure it isn't  :Wink: 


*THIS IS A BETA VERSION!* The final version will be done together with Averykey. We will be implementing HoF and making Emancipate *better*. 

*Is this profile viable for arenas?* Sure! As long as you can manage using Hand of Freedom yourself  :Wink: 

Just in case you missed the big bold 'download' : DOWNLOAD

Remember to hit that +rep button if my profiles helped you in Pvp... at least a bit ;d

To be implemented in the Final version:
-Dark Simulacrum killer (you dont want DKs to copy your bubble or wings don't you)

-HoF

-Fix emancipate

-Some kind of logic for Divine Protection

-Repentance focus (probably under left alt)

-Something more...

----------


## VersaGER

and im druid and i want to ignore heal Tank..

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm a holy paladin and I'm assigned to tank healing, is there anyway I can edit my profile to ignore healing raid members besides tank?


Use my custom table I have in my profiles. 

I'll add more notes on it again soon. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Out of curiousity, are you accounting for CombatReach here ?


I've always been curious, is there a way to check how large the hit box is for a target? Bosses in particular have much larger boxes than mobs. Don't know exactly how I would use that, but knowledge never hurts. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> I've always been curious, is there a way to check how large the hit box is for a target? Bosses in particular have much larger boxes than mobs. Don't know exactly how I would use that, but knowledge never hurts. 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It was talked about a while back where WoW had offset's for Combat Reach and Xelper said he would look into it. Never know, he might have something coded for us tomorrow when the new release of Mists comes out at midnight lol.

P.S. On that subject, unless I can convince one of my friends or someone else before tomorrow night to pay for my WoW time and Mists Expansion, I'll be without the expansion and game time for 2 weeks till I get my next paycheck. just letting the guys know who use my profiles and hoping for a fast update for level 90 talents and Symbiosis.

----------


## fredrik1984

Hey guys, has anyone made an updated brewmaster profile or is Kuukuu's the latest?

----------


## chipeat

> I have updated my SVN to include the Holy Paladin Test that I have let a select number of users try out 
> 
> I have heard many good reports about mana issues being better with this as well 
> 
> It is currently in my SVN's WIP folder, so grab the Data File and the profiles from there if you want to try it out
> 
> Please report back to me if you are more mana efficient, and if you are a better healer with it 
> 
> Summary of what i've done - 
> ...


Tested this profile this morning in the first half of DS in LFR. The only problem I found was during periods of high raid damage (ie, Morchok stomp) it would chain cast Holy Radiance. Up to 3 or 4 casts back to back. At 7200 mana per cast, I found myself almost out of mana by the end of the first transition to phase 2.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tested this profile this morning in the first half of DS in LFR. The only problem I found was during periods of high raid damage (ie, Morchok stomp) it would chain cast Holy Radiance. Up to 3 or 4 casts back to back. At 7200 mana per cast, I found myself almost out of mana by the end of the first transition to phase 2.


I have major issues with LFR testing..... Most healers suck balls in LFR..... So yes people are generally lower for longer periods amount of time than they normally would...

I am still playing with the numbers for Holy Radiance.... But at the same time, Holy Radiance costs the same as Divine Light now, so I would be getting more mad at the other healers sucking balls than the fast you're single handily keeping everyone alive :-)

Other than the HR spam, how was Overhealing and stuff like that?

----------


## zarreus

I know that you don't take donations for the hard work you put into making these profile we all enjoy...if you change your mind i'd be happy to help and i'm sure so would a lot of people who use this site and there would probably be enough left to buy a beer or too.

hope you change your mind

----------


## zarreus

> It was talked about a while back where WoW had offset's for Combat Reach and Xelper said he would look into it. Never know, he might have something coded for us tomorrow when the new release of Mists comes out at midnight lol.
> 
> P.S. On that subject, unless I can convince one of my friends or someone else before tomorrow night to pay for my WoW time and Mists Expansion, I'll be without the expansion and game time for 2 weeks till I get my next paycheck. just letting the guys know who use my profiles and hoping for a fast update for level 90 talents and Symbiosis.




Firepong

I know that you don't take donations for the hard work you put into making these profile we all enjoy...if you change your mind i'd be happy to help and i'm sure so would a lot of people who use this site and there would probably be enough left to buy a beer or too.

hope you change your mind

----------


## DymondKing

Hey all, 
so its been a few months since I've been on this forums, but I have a slight problem which I'm hoping you can help me with.
After installing PQR and setting Warcraft to 32bit, I've been getting an Exception each time I load the Warcraft from PQR. 
Everything is updated and current so its not a version problem, and my Antivirus is programed to allow anything from the program.

Here is a picture of the Error before the process stops and I can't see down the panel: https://i.imgur.com/MCaGK.jpg?1
Any help offered is appreciated :3

----------


## ZidaneT

Does anyone know how to have PQR cast hemorrhage? It's just not working for me.

spellid 16511, lua is "return true", it's the only thing in the profile, it's about as simple as i can make it. it's just not casting

this seems to be the case for another random rogue profile i found.

anyone any ideas?

----------


## kickmydog

> Does anyone know how to have PQR cast hemorrhage? It's just not working for me.
> 
> spellid 16511, lua is "return true", it's the only thing in the profile, it's about as simple as i can make it. it's just not casting
> 
> this seems to be the case for another random rogue profile i found.
> 
> anyone any ideas?




```

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511),nil)return true 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey all, 
> so its been a few months since I've been on this forums, but I have a slight problem which I'm hoping you can help me with.
> After installing PQR and setting Warcraft to 32bit, I've been getting an Exception each time I load the Warcraft from PQR. 
> Everything is updated and current so its not a version problem, and my Antivirus is programed to allow anything from the program.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Error before the process stops and I can't see down the panel: https://i.imgur.com/MCaGK.jpg?1
> Any help offered is appreciated :3


well first make sure that WoW runs properly and correctly lets PQR inject after it's already running......

----------


## Kinkeh

I'm wondering if the offsets will change when they "flip the switch" at midnight tomorrow. Would be pretty sexy if they don't =p.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> I'm wondering if the offsets will change when they "flip the switch" at midnight tomorrow. Would be pretty sexy if they don't =p.


 im guessin they wont be any new offsets because there is no relog needed to begin questing

----------


## DymondKing

> well first make sure that WoW runs properly and correctly lets PQR inject after it's already running......


WoW runs perfectly fine bud. Played it abunch today :3

----------


## dklcfr

@Kinkeh when we hit 87 where abouts in the rotation do we throw in soul reaper?

----------


## nilrem2004

Question! Since we will be hit with live "push" on midnight the version of the game will basically stay the same so there is posibility that we won't have to do offsets update? Any info on this?

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh when we hit 87 where abouts in the rotation do we throw in soul reaper?


Just under Outbreak, I'll be releasing an update here shortly to add a check for the spell and to add it properly in the rotation  :Smile: .
EDIT: Updated.




> Question! Since we will be hit with live "push" on midnight the version of the game will basically stay the same so there is posibility that we won't have to do offsets update? Any info on this?


I was speculating this, I don't think there will be, since the current patch seems to have all of the content already on it and they will just enable it I presume....but knowing blizzard, it will fail and they'll need to release a patch to fix something >.>

----------


## nilrem2004

> I was speculating this, I don't think there will be, since the current patch seems to have all of the content already on it and they will just enable it I presume....but knowing blizzard, it will fail and they'll need to release a patch to fix something >.>


so true  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bobita70

Does anybody has a file to place in the interrupt folder that allows you to set a target and keep following that target .. I am planning to level 3 toons on 3 accounts using PQR and it will make things a lot easier if the slaves just follow the main toon ... can anybody help please?
many thanks

----------


## ZidaneT

> ```
> 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511),nil)
return true 
> 
> 
> ```


Still doesn't work. It's quite mysterious, everything else works, just not hemorrhage... it's slowly driving me insane!

----------


## Gabbz

> Still doesn't work. It's quite mysterious, everything else works, just not hemorrhage... it's slowly driving me insane!


hmm not sure but shouldnt there be an "end" there ?

----------


## vorn10

> Does anybody has a file to place in the interrupt folder that allows you to set a target and keep following that target .. I am planning to level 3 toons on 3 accounts using PQR and it will make things a lot easier if the slaves just follow the main toon ... can anybody help please?
> many thanks


Go to rotation editor, add rotation, exit rotation editor.
Go to ability editor, chose interupt, chose ur rotation, add ability:


```
return true
```

in Actions add : "/follow UNITnameHERE"
save.
Go to rotation, chose interrupt, add ur created skill, exit.
Chose in interupt ur rotation.
profit.
If u dont know anything, ask.
And u can look here
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ng-thread.html ([PQR] MultiBoxing Thread)

----------


## ZidaneT

> hmm not sure but shouldnt there be an "end" there ?


no, that's only to end an if condition. it's ok though, it seems hemorrhage is known to be buggy with pqr, i'm just going to have to resort to pressing a button myself... oh, the humanity! lol.

----------


## Decaed

I'm trying to code Touch of Chaos to cast if in meta form while moving, but it doesn't seem to want to work. Just wondering if there's something I've missed.



```
if PQR_IsMoving(1)
and GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 1
then return true
end
```

Am I doing it right? :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm trying to code Touch of Chaos to cast if in meta form while moving, but it doesn't seem to want to work. Just wondering if there's something I've missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_IsMoving(1)
> and GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 1
> then return true
> end
> ...


try



```

if PQR_IsMoving(1) and GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 1 then       CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo("TOUCHOFCHAOSspellid"), "target")end 


```






> no, that's only to end an if condition. it's ok though, it seems hemorrhage is known to be buggy with pqr, i'm just going to have to resort to pressing a button myself... oh, the humanity! lol.


I'll take a look at Hemorrhage real quick.... lets just hope my rogue still has that attack >.<

*edit*
lol let me guess.... you put Hemorrhage's Spell ID into the Ability Info section, and did have it Skip Unknown spells  :Smile: 

try doing 

/dump IsSpellKnown(16511)

inside of your WoW chat window and see what that says XD if ever a spell returns false and u have it's spellid inside of PQR as the Ability's Spell ID that PQR checks, it will automatically skip it if you don't tell it to not skip it otherwise.

Here's what I got....

Ability Name: Hemorrhage
Target: Target
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(1776), "target") == 1 and not UnitDebuffID("target", 16511) and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") then     CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511), "target")end 


```

Works like a charm

----------


## vasek75

Pls. need a PVP DK frost and unholy profile if anyone has one?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Pls. need a PVP DK frost and unholy profile if anyone has one?


Use the search-function.

----------


## rovillien

WTB RAFF Friend to lvl a Monk at midnight

----------


## Krimp

> Use the search-function.


Search "pvp" on this thread and results will yield a post 2 weeks ago. Try again.

----------


## Meatglue

> WTB RAFF Friend to lvl a Monk at midnight


I'll recruit you, pst me your email.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Search "pvp" on this thread and results will yield a post 2 weeks ago. Try again.


Did you even look in the giant profile-thread in the Bot Maps & Profile-forum?

----------


## marcmk2

I haven't been playing wow for a few months and thus I completely forgot about this amazing project. Just popping in to see how it's doing and say that I really admire the work done by the profile creators and xelper. Also for me this is one of the few threads on the internet where I feel there's a sense of community, people helping others, offering advice and just being good people. Keep up the good work guys  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

Soon very Soon!

----------


## firepong

Got some info for some Profile Developer's in here.

As soon as I get membership back on my WoW account, I've got a new piece of code that I will be posting up. The essence of the new piece of code is to keep track of every spell that you cast.

Now, the way it does this, is after a spell is cast and so on, it will then insert a value, through a function, into a table. This value will have the spell's name given through GetSpellInfo() as well as all other data through it as well. I'm also going to include a GetTime() in there to insert the time it was cast. Now, if the spell has a casting time or channel, this will have to be taken into account for future casts. The most that could happen here is that my code doesn't work and I wont be able to figure out a way for it to work  :Wink:  (Mist likely going to be the case  :Cool: ). I'll probably give up on the GetTime() function the more I look into it and take a look at my code, but I'm going to try whatever I can to get it added in there for informational purposes. This table, in a sense, is going to work and look much like Object manager in the form of how the table is updated.

For example, this is how its going to look in a Ability:


```

//Misc Buffs/Debuff's/Cooldowns
local TF = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player", 5217))
local BS = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player", 106951))
local BSstart, BSduration = GetSpellCooldown(106951)
local BScooldown = (BSstart + BSduration - GetTime())
//local bsEnergy = UnitPower("Player") / UnitPowerMax("Player") * 100
//local bsHealth = UnitHealth("Target") / UnitHealthMax("Target") * 100
//local levelcheck = UnitLevel("Target")
//local spell = select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951))))
 if TF == nil then
    return false
else
    if BScooldown > 0 then
        return false
    else
        PQR_CreateSpellTable(106951)
    end
end 


```

Where PQR_CreateSpellTable(106951) both cast's the given spell with it's spellID through CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106951))) as well as doing a table insert to insert all data from GetSpellinfo(106951) as well as GetTime() if I can get it to work right. 

Updates will be going out, again, when I can get membership on my account. I had the money for the expansion, but not the money for the game-time  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bgreen12

im gonna go ahead and post what ive been working on for arm's pvp warrior, my war is only lvl 74 atm, but i will make an new thread to start getting some feed back, i also did prot.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Soon very Soon!


Woo  :Smile: , got my redbull ready =p

----------


## reapagedk

> Woo , got my redbull ready =p


same here will be giving you some feedback on your updated dk ones as soon as it goes live

----------


## bu_ba_911

Whelp..... Last minute change..... Guild is having me go Resto/Boomkin MS/OS for MoP XD

However I will maintain Paladin, and more than likely Warlock PvE/PvP as Mist Progresses  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

@buba 
friends don't let friends play chickens!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @buba 
> friends don't let friends play chickens!


lol don't worry..... i'll be a stiff stick though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Whelp..... Last minute change..... Guild is having me go Resto/Boomkin MS/OS for MoP XD
> 
> However I will maintain Paladin, and more than likely Warlock PvE/PvP as Mist Progresses


Awe  :Frown: , Oh well, Mentallys going warlock so I can look forward to her womenly touches/work hopefully :P.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Awe , Oh well, Mentallys going warlock so I can look forward to her womenly touches/work hopefully :P.


Yea, she's taking over warlock I believe, and crystal is going to focus on his mains as well :-) so our stuff will be more focused and better in general XD 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Yea, she's taking over warlock I believe, and crystal is going to focus on his mains as well :-) so our stuff will be more focused and better in general XD 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Neato @ TeamNova profiles being better than before, although the bar was set kinda high to begin with. Also, if you see Ghostcrawler +5 rep if you slap him.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Neato @ TeamNova profiles being better than before, although the bar was set kinda high to begin with. Also, if you see Ghostcrawler +5 rep if you slap him.


I can't find him!!! 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mpzor

I have a problem with Sheuron's windwalker profile. Sometimes it just stops doing anything and I cant press any buttons at all, not even manualy. It just freezes... Any thoughts? Might it be because the profile is made for lvl 90 monks?

----------


## taker

> I have a problem with Sheuron's windwalker profile. Sometimes it just stops doing anything and I cant press any buttons at all, not even manualy. It just freezes... Any thoughts? Might it be because the profile is made for lvl 90 monks?


Same problem here, reload ui dont fixe the prob, i have to restart wow completly.

----------


## Meatglue

If anyone has a decent mist monk profile, hook it up. It seems the idtip lua file is out of date or something for team Nova. It seems to do some heals but gets a lot of pause too. Tried removing some unknown abilities but still not working smooth.

----------


## sheuron

> I have a problem with Sheuron's windwalker profile. Sometimes it just stops doing anything and I cant press any buttons at all, not even manualy. It just freezes... Any thoughts? Might it be because the profile is made for lvl 90 monks?


Sorry, but monk profile was done on beta premade character, i cant test it anymore. However, i can point what freezes the interface, if wanna edit the profile:yourself.

Use this script on game chat


```
/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
```

You ll get a list of spells, The spells on that list shown on green color freeze the interface if are casted using pqr default functions.

1. Search the spell causing interface freeze
2. Go to ability editor, Change spell id to 0 and use this line to cast it "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(ID),nil)" ID = Spell id you want to cast.

----------


## averykey

Hey firepong, have you figured out a way to detect mobs yet? I saw you mention something about custom_target some pages back.

Right now I need 4 rotations or a lot of modifiers because ret aoe is all over the place, and some of our single target is too op.

Templar/crusader/truth/soe 1 target
ds/crusader/truth/lh 2 targets
ds/hotr/truth/lh 4 targets
ds/hotr/sor/lh 6+, more like 10~ because the mobs have to be up for 30 seconds to account for the seal switch.

:O 


edit:

Level 90 talents are almost done, does lights hammer act like death and decay? The tooltip suggests that it's similar.


People looking for spell ids should check out this site Paladin - Class Abilities - Spells - WOWDB
or get idtip, it's an addon.

----------


## chazk87

Having a hard time with my BM hunter profile. Tells me "pqr_xrn5.lua is missing"

----------


## rigrocks

> Sorry, but monk profile was done on beta premade character, i cant test it anymore. However, i can point what freezes the interface, if wanna edit the profile:yourself.
> 
> Use this script on game chat
> 
> 
> ```
> /run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
> ```
> 
> ...


All Spells are white 4 me  :Frown:  .
I wrote a short profile after that to avoid bugs of yours in my game. Spells including: Blackout Kick, Expel Harm, Jab, Rising Sun Kick, Tiger Palm, Tigereye Brew, Touch of Death.
Are there other possibilitys to handle the errors?

----------


## azergod

Anyone already able to make a nice brewmaster rotation?
I have one of KuuKuu, the single target is fine for now, not excellent but fine. But the Aoe one of KuuKuu is bad for me, don't know if anyone can confirm that (it might be my stuff not working properly)
Hope to see something soon  :Smile:

----------


## Mpzor

Sheuron: They are are white, the spells that is

Edit: Got it working now, but it casts Tiger Palm way too much! 

Tiger Palm


```
if UnitPower("player",12) > 1
then return true end
```

Blackout Kick


```
if HaveBuff("player",116768) 
then return true end
```

It should use BK as a filler, and not TP when I already have 3stacks... but it still just spams TP and just throws in a BK once in a while

----------


## Master34

> Anyone already able to make a nice brewmaster rotation?
> I have one of KuuKuu, the single target is fine for now, not excellent but fine. But the Aoe one of KuuKuu is bad for me, don't know if anyone can confirm that (it might be my stuff not working properly)
> Hope to see something soon



Work perfectly for me, are u sure you are in the good stance??

----------


## Master34

> I have a problem with Sheuron's windwalker profile. Sometimes it just stops doing anything and I cant press any buttons at all, not even manualy. It just freezes... Any thoughts? Might it be because the profile is made for lvl 90 monks?


Same problem with the WW monk bubba profile too...

----------


## Budoy

Sheuron: They are are white, the spells that is

Edit: Got it working now, but it casts Tiger Palm way too much!

Tiger Palm
Code:

if UnitPower("player",12) > 1
then return true end

Blackout Kick
Code:

if HaveBuff("player",11676 :Cool:  
then return true end

It should use BK as a filler, and not TP when I already have 3stacks... but it still just spams TP and just throws in a BK once in a while


What did u do to make it work???

----------


## azergod

> Work perfectly for me, are u sure you are in the good stance??


yes, but im only lvl 36 right now, but it doesnt use breath of fire to aoe agro, theres also no way to stop rotation so u can cast dizzying haze its impossible to use it while ur in combat

----------


## Master34

> yes, but im only lvl 36 right now, but it doesnt use breath of fire to aoe agro, theres also no way to stop rotation so u can cast dizzying haze its impossible to use it while ur in combat



keg smash did the same thing in combat....i use it to pull only, and if i need it in combat i just stop my pqr rotation for 1 sec

----------


## azergod

> keg smash did the same thing in combat....i use it to pull only, and if i need it in combat i just stop my pqr rotation for 1 sec


so what about the breath of fire in aoe rotation? :s
because its not doing it, its actually acting really weird, its not jabbing or getting any chi, and its not using breath of fire, it looks like its actually not able to use a move maybe that generates chi because im not high enough lvl or something?

----------


## Master34

> so what about the breath of fire in aoe rotation? :s
> because its not doing it, its actually acting really weird, its not jabbing or getting any chi, and its not using breath of fire, it looks like its actually not able to use a move maybe that generates chi because im not high enough lvl or something?


for my part im level 85 and he did the rotation perfectly in single target and in multiple target aoe including breath of fire...very perfectly, i think u need to level up a bit...but i dont know why

----------


## azergod

> for my part im level 85 and he did the rotation perfectly in single target and in multiple target aoe including breath of fire...very perfectly, i think u need to level up a bit...but i dont know why


think i found out why, spinning crane kick is lvl 46 (im lvl 37) so i'm guessing he gets chi with that move that i cant do, and breath of fire used chi so nothing really working for that reason, until lvl 46 my aoe sucks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## firepong

> Hey firepong, have you figured out a way to detect mobs yet? I saw you mention something about custom_target some pages back.
> 
> Right now I need 4 rotations or a lot of modifiers because ret aoe is all over the place, and some of our single target is too op.
> 
> Templar/crusader/truth/soe 1 target
> ds/crusader/truth/lh 2 targets
> ds/hotr/truth/lh 4 targets
> ds/hotr/sor/lh 6+, more like 10~ because the mobs have to be up for 30 seconds to account for the seal switch.
> 
> ...


The PQR_CustomTarget is built into PQR and the code has to be changed by Xelper, if it even can. Would be nice if it would work on NPC's as well instead of just Players, but that might just be wishful thinking.

----------


## lapusok

plz hlp. cant find working profile for mop bear. ty

----------


## Budoy

can someone help me with this one please

if the player has tiger power buff (125359) 3 stacks it will return false
and if the tiger power buff duration reach like 5 secs it will use tiger palm (100787) to refresh it and if there no tiger power buff it will use tiger palm till 3 stacks

----------


## chipeat

I've got an odd problem with all of the PQR Resto shaman rotations. I can't reproduce when the issue - it seems to happen randomly, but when it does occur i can't make it go away.

The rotation seems to lock up, and it looks like it rapidly spamming keystrokes. There are no LUA errors being reported. The rotation seems to get stuck, stops casting, starts then locks up again.
The on screen errors report an 'Invalid Target'.

This only occurs on resto shaman rotations. I've used enhancement with no problem, also other healing profiles for other classes dont seem to have this problem (paladins and druids). I've tried every resto shaman rotation available since 5.0.x and they all do this at one point or another. The only common thread is that all of the resto shaman profiles available are based off of Sheuron's code (I believe). I'm not sure if theres a targetting bug in the code or not. 

I've tried restarting WoW. In game reload. Reinstalling PQR. Reinstalling the resto shaman profiles and a combination of all of these.

I am curious if others have encountered this problem and if they've found a way to fix it.

Thx all!

-C

----------


## dylan1200

Hi ty for all the great profile writers. Just a quick question if the monk windwalker issue was resolved with it locking up the ui and stopping working. I was in the same situation and did try running sheurons fix but my spells were all white as well. any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## kuukuu

> think i found out why, spinning crane kick is lvl 46 (im lvl 37) so i'm guessing he gets chi with that move that i cant do, and breath of fire used chi so nothing really working for that reason, until lvl 46 my aoe sucks



That would be why yes, I use Crane Kick to generate chi. Switch it with jab or something if you're too low  :Smile: 

I'm currently leveling up my character for our guild raids but once that's done, I'll be putting more into the rotation to make it smarter and all that good stuff. Worked pretty decently for dungeons and heroics back on the beta in it's current form though so it should still be useful till then.

----------


## hbkx1

> Sorry, but monk profile was done on beta premade character, i cant test it anymore. However, i can point what freezes the interface, if wanna edit the profile:yourself.
> 
> Use this script on game chat
> 
> 
> ```
> /run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
> ```
> 
> ...




I Didn't get anything coming up green in the list =-/

----------


## Master34

> That would be why yes, I use Crane Kick to generate chi. Switch it with jab or something if you're too low 
> 
> I'm currently leveling up my character for our guild raids but once that's done, I'll be putting more into the rotation to make it smarter and all that good stuff. Worked pretty decently for dungeons and heroics back on the beta in it's current form though so it should still be useful till then.



hey Kuukuu, i use your brewmaster profile and i like it very much, I wondering if you can make a ww profile? The Bubba or Sheuron ww profile work but something freeze the interface...i can donate for a good ww profile tyvm

----------


## Pengui

> Templar/crusader/truth/soe 1 target
> ds/crusader/truth/lh 2 targets
> ds/hotr/truth/lh 4 targets
> ds/hotr/sor/lh 6+, more like 10~ because the mobs have to be up for 30 seconds to account for the seal switch.


Templar > DS on 2 targets. With raid buffs and Inq DS deal 290% Weapon Damage, Templar 330%. Hotr and DS should be used with 3 target (DS - .435% WD, HotR 172.5% WD (CS deal only 144%). Sor > Sot if more than 6 targets but if we multidot 2 targets (Censure x5) then Sor > Sot only on 9 targets (it depends on gear).

----------


## averykey

> Templar > DS on 2 targets. With raid buffs and Inq DS deal 290% Weapon Damage, Templar 330%. Hotr and DS should be used with 3 target (DS - .435% WD, HotR 172.5% WD (CS deal only 144%). Sor > Sot if more than 6 targets but if we multidot 2 targets (Censure x5) then Sor > Sot only on 9 targets (it depends on gear).


Are you sure your numbers are right? Everything over at ej suggests otherwise and they have the numbers to back it up.

Tool tips in-game are wrong, because they haven't updated them.


edit:

Working on holy prism code, I saw kickmydog has code for tank targeting but it seems like a lot of code for something simple, is their a quick way to check for tanks in the group?

saw this GetPartyAssignment("assignment", "unit") , How can I target the tank? /assist /cast or something

----------


## tozededao

If I wanted to add something for Solo Paladin using Selfless Healer, how would I add it?

Every judgement it gains 1 stack that reduces mana cost by 35% and increases cast speed by 35% and I wanted it to be cast if It had more than 3 stacks.(AURA ID 114250)

----------


## kuukuu

> hey Kuukuu, i use your brewmaster profile and i like it very much, I wondering if you can make a ww profile? The Bubba or Sheuron ww profile work but something freeze the interface...i can donate for a good ww profile tyvm


I have only played www very briefly on beta so I'm not overly familiar with it. If I get a chance at some point, I could try modifying the current ones or creating a really simple one but I can't really promise anything at the moment.  :Frown:

----------


## paveley

> Whelp..... Last minute change..... Guild is having me go Resto/Boomkin MS/OS for MoP XD
> 
> However I will maintain Paladin, and more than likely Warlock PvE/PvP as Mist Progresses



Sounds like a plan, will you play resto manually or are we going to see a wicked profile comming ? =D

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sounds like a plan, will you play resto manually or are we going to see a wicked profile comming ? =D


Eventually  :Stick Out Tongue:  leveling boomkin for now, getting used to rotation. Will start Resto learning soon. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengui

> Are you sure your numbers are right? Everything over at ej suggests otherwise and they have the numbers to back it up.
> 
> Tool tips in-game are wrong, because they haven't updated them.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Working on holy prism code, I saw kickmydog has code for tank targeting but it seems like a lot of code for something simple, is their a quick way to check for tanks in the group?
> 
> saw this GetPartyAssignment("assignment", "unit") , How can I target the tank? /assist /cast or something


I tested this. :-)

----------


## Dozza

any1 workin on a WW monk profile? got problems with bubba/sheuron profs (freezin)

----------


## missylilo

hi guys, does anyone know where i can source this for the mac? i use this a lot on my pc but now as ive upgraded to a mac i cant use it anymore  :Frown:  someone please help

----------


## Razzaxius

> any1 workin on a WW monk profile? got problems with bubba/sheuron profs (freezin)


Yeah same here, they occasionally freeze and cant use any other abilities at all. Need a full relog to fix that :s

A quick fix would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Mpzor

Can anyone help me out with the "Tiger Palm" ability?

I want a code that when I reach 3stacks of the buff I get, then it stops casting TP, unless the debuff is about to go out, or I have the combo breaker buff. The buff I get from casting TP goes up to 3.

I thought that this would work 

```
if UnitPower("player",12) > 1
and not HaveBuff("player",125359,3) 
then return true end
```

 - But it didnt

----------


## badsprawler

Hi, is there any Mage Arcane PVE profile for MoP other than Sheuron's , cause that one doesn't work for me...used the search button, came up short...

----------


## Dozza

any1 got a clue how to fix Sheuron/Bubba Windwalker (monk) profile? or maybe any fixed it already and can share it?

----------


## Master34

> hi guys, does anyone know where i can source this for the mac? i use this a lot on my pc but now as ive upgraded to a mac i cant use it anymore  someone please help


i have a imac with boot camp and windows 7, work like a charm

----------


## lantus

> any1 workin on a WW monk profile? got problems with bubba/sheuron profs (freezin)


I think it might be a problem with all the Monk profiles, since most are made during the beta test. I'm currently running Kuukuu's Brewmaster profile, and its getting the same key/button lock problem  :Frown:

----------


## hbkx1

Also looking for that fix for monk! I've been looking at, running the script to see which is the problem but all w/ no luck =/

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'm currently leveling. I'll go and fix monk after lol. Just manually play the monk until one of us gets around to converting everything to castspellbyname 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jaladhjin

> i have a imac with boot camp and windows 7, work like a charm


I feel bad for Mac users that this is their answer to a lot of questions..lol

And every time I suspect they grit their teeth & think NO! I refuse to use the most well known & common operating system..I'm an outlaw..quick on the draw..

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I feel bad for Mac users that this is their answer to a lot of questions..lol
> 
> And every time I suspect they grit their teeth & think NO! I refuse to use the most well known & common operating system..I'm an outlaw..quick on the draw..


And feeling left out on most of the best programs because of it lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cpowroks

Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.

This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!

Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astrical shift
Left Alt : Pause



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles.zip
You can also update from inside PQR

Changelog:


```
rev1
-rewrite from blinded's profile
-added Fire ele support
-added Elemental Mastery

rev 2 
-deleted old totem code that i forgot

rev 4
-Should have fixed all LUA errors that occur. If you find one PM me
-Fixed Elemental Mastery and is disabled by default. If you want to use it go into the rotation editor and place it right below start fight.

rev 5
-Added a function for trinkets/gloves(Not Tested, If you have problems PM me) You have to manually add then into the rotation, Just put them above Wolves
-Added a timer to Flame shock Must use Flame Shock Glyph
-Lowered the prio of CDs
-CDs are disabled by default
-Added a Shamanistic Rage/astrial shift button(left shift)
-Added a Pause button(Left alt)

rev 6
-Updated for level 90 talents
-Improved Flame Shock logic
```

----------


## Master34

> I'm currently leveling. I'll go and fix monk after lol. Just manually play the monk until one of us gets around to converting everything to castspellbyname 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2



i dont know how to code but maybe this will help u to resolve the problem...pqr freeze when i spam my counterspell (spear hand strike)...if i let the rotation alone without spaming anything in the same time....she works perfectly

----------


## SHJordan

> First time posting here, been using this for a while so figured I'd give something back. This is a very very basic working rotation and abilities list for Brewmaster on MoP beta. Sure everyone else that's way more talented then I can improve on it, but for now here ya go. Was just using it yesterday. kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting


You all should reput this guy... for real... working as a charm... +2 rep.

----------


## Koalemos

Long time fan of this program. I wanted to see if any profiles for druids have been updated to the new expansion. I didn't have any luck finding any on the download page unless I missed them.

Thanks!

----------


## firepong

> Long time fan of this program. I wanted to see if any profiles for druids have been updated to the new expansion. I didn't have any luck finding any on the download page unless I missed them.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine works fine, just not for level 90 talents and Symbiosis. These will be added sometime next week when I get game time. 

Also, I'm glad I got thrash coded into my rotation .They seem to have updated the damage of thrash by 60% in the latest hotfix. Sould up DPS by a decent margin from before. Not much, but enough to notice  :Embarrassment: 

P.S. I still don't know how I'm going to do level 90 talents. With the way Dream of Cenarius works, it's going to be tricky. The best way I can see getting this to work is to get my function working that records all spells cast and when so that you can do a check of previously cast spells, and even then its a if. Going to be a tough one.

----------


## Waddagundar

Hi gang. I have been a bit of a lurker here, but I really love this bot for a number of reasons. I am incapable of maintaining any sort of rotation, whether it be DPS or healing or whatever. I won't dwell on that, but lets just say I do alright in spite of my, um, handicap.
My main is a Holy Priest. Sheuron's profile opened doors for me that I would not have thought possible. I now enjoy playing WoW at a level that I have never before experienced, and I have been playing since Vanilla. I am very much a supporter of Blizzard's terms and conditions, and would not bot things like fishing, farming and stuff because I am just as capable of that as anyone else. But I really love to raid and do Heroics, but until I started using PQR, I was pretty much relegated to the "poor old bastard who hangs around so lets invite him when we have a strong group."

I have a Holy Priest as my main, a Hunter and a Rogue. I really like the role of healer, so I have always gravitated to the Priest. My secondarty spec is Shadow, but I use that for grinding/levelling. 

So, let's cut to the chase, shall we?

Is anyone going to develop a Holy Priest rotation for MoP/Level 90 and beyond? Although familiar with code crunching, I am not in a position to develop my own rotations, so I rely on the enthusiasts here to develop them for me. If I thought that I could contribute financially in any way, I would, but that sorta thing seems to be frowned upon here.
Just sayin'.
So, Sheuraon, or anyone, is there a chance that the Holy Priest will get some loving in the near future?

Thanks for you efforts, people, I can't tell you how much fun I am having raiding now that I can contribute.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Long time fan of this program. I wanted to see if any profiles for druids have been updated to the new expansion. I didn't have any luck finding any on the download page unless I missed them.
> 
> Thanks!


relatively soon i should start contributing to the Resto/Boomkin side of that in the Nova Team thread  :Smile: 

im just enjoying the leveling experience, getting my own rotation down (i play manually a lot more than people may think) and working out how i would do i when i get around to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## saintsrlfc

Hello,

Can anyone link PQR 2.18 download. I cant find it anywhere

Thanks and keep up the excellent work

----------


## Clotic

LF a shammy enhanc profile can't find any good ones..

----------


## MastaRage

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
> Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
> Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astrical shift
> Left Alt : Pause
> 
> ...


BTW it still downloads the last version v5 and in PQR it isn't downloading v6.

----------


## Clotic

Ur profile doesn't work correctly. he trys to shoot lighting bolt when he got 4 stack of maelstrom or whats the stack spell is called:d

----------


## Master34

yeah for the freezing bug on monk profiles, each time you do something aside in the same time of the pqr rotation, like counterspell manually, or by exemple hold your right shift to talk on vent...that freeze your spell...i hope that can help u more

i play a 4h without touch anything more than start or stop the rotation...and she never freeze

----------


## Dominium

Finally updated my signature, feel free to download the ret pvp profile from the link in my sig  :Wink:  still no hof, same version as a couple pages back. Aoe mode under right ctrl

----------


## maleth

> Finally updated my signature, feel free to download the ret pvp profile from the link in my sig  still no hof, same version as a couple pages back. Ape mode under right ctrl


How far away is the final version mate? Can't wait to try it. Almost level 90 now.

----------


## Dominium

Well tbh this version is already kinda arena-viable, things that need to get added: HoF, fix emancipate and apply Averykey dps logic as its better then mine  :Wink:  Probably will add some stuff such as something that makes sure dks dont copy your bubble or wings ;d

Ive been kicking ass even with this profile, no problem killing 90s at lvl 88 or so  :Wink:

----------


## SHJordan

> Well tbh this version is already kinda arena-viable, things that need to get added: HoF, fix emancipate and apply Averykey dps logic as its better then mine  Probably will add some stuff such as something that makes sure dks dont copy your bubble or wings ;d
> 
> Ive been kicking ass even with this profile, no problem killing 90s at lvl 88 or so


Waiting anxiously! =3

----------


## cpowroks

> BTW it still downloads the last version v5 and in PQR it isn't downloading v6.




Ooops let me fix that.


Edit, just fixed it. If its still downloading v5 just download the zip in my sig.

----------


## cpowroks

> Ur profile doesn't work correctly. he trys to shoot lighting bolt when he got 4 stack of maelstrom or whats the stack spell is called:d


its a dps increase to hard cast at 4 stacks -.-

----------


## MastaRage

> Ooops let me fix that.
> 
> 
> Edit, just fixed it. If its still downloading v5 just download the zip in my sig.


cool tys the download inside pqr works

----------


## cpowroks

If you find any problems just pm me, I havent tested elemental blast, but the logic for it is to hard cast it every time its up. Its the only way its viable as a talent

----------


## ossuaire

> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
> Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
> Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astrical shift
> Left Alt : Pause
> 
> ...



What is the template you are using with this profile please?

----------


## nemhain

Quick fix for Nova's Windwalker Profile : I removed the Detox and --Buffs-- from the rotation. 

Makes all the difference in the world. Three hours running and no major lockups. There are a few small problems, but nothing like how it was locking all the action bars. Hope this helps till Bu_Ba and the rest of Nova have a few to look at it

----------


## cpowroks

> What is the template you are using with this profile please?


Talents?
i use (in teirs)
astral shift
dosnt matter
dosnt matter 
Eco of elements
dosnt matter
All are supported but i think unleashed fury is better

----------


## hbkx1

> Quick fix for Nova's Windwalker Profile : I removed the Detox and --Buffs-- from the rotation. 
> 
> Makes all the difference in the world. Three hours running and no major lockups. There are a few small problems, but nothing like how it was locking all the action bars. Hope this helps till Bu_Ba and the rest of Nova have a few to look at it


I'm pretty sure Bu Bu did the minor fix to his profile, I've been using it since then and no problems so far

----------


## Dozza

> Quick fix for Nova's Windwalker Profile : I removed the Detox and --Buffs-- from the rotation. 
> 
> Makes all the difference in the world. Three hours running and no major lockups. There are a few small problems, but nothing like how it was locking all the action bars. Hope this helps till Bu_Ba and the rest of Nova have a few to look at it


aint workin for me  :Frown:

----------


## Clotic

every time i use ascendance laggs like shit ... can't even more char when the pqr is on

----------


## bu_ba_911

Crystal_Tech has released a simple Wind Walker profile that is working at level 90  :Smile: 

I have just uploaded it to my SVN

----------


## Koalemos

also wondering if there's a ret paladin pve profile out yet. I was using xelper ret during dragon soul and it was pretty much spot on every time.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> also wondering if there's a ret paladin pve profile out yet. I was using xelper ret during dragon soul and it was pretty much spot on every time.


Theres a big thread gathering all the community-profiles together if you look in the bot map profiles-forum, you might find it there.

----------


## phasechange

What is the optimal setting for the ability check delay option in the PQR options?

----------


## hbkx1

> Crystal_Tech has released a simple Wind Walker profile that is working at level 90 
> 
> I have just uploaded it to my SVN


CT, BuBa just updated through the SVN and it won't attack...and now it actually freezes my pqr where no profiles work and crashes




Nevermind the old computer restart fixes all thx!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> CT, BuBa just updated through the SVN and it won't attack...and now it actually freezes my pqr where no profiles work and crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the old computer restart fixes all thx!


lol glad that worked  :Big Grin: 

was going to make sure you updated the Data File as well (as I coded a very important function for it in there to make it work), but it seems you didn't need it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kuukuu

Just started a monk now today and in the process of modifying the Brewmaster profile to avoid the UI freezing that's been going on. Once it's done I'll upload it and let people know here. Also thanks for the rep guys.  :Smile:

----------


## ace99ro

> Talents?
> i use (in teirs)
> astral shift
> dosnt matter
> dosnt matter 
> Eco of elements
> dosnt matter
> All are supported but i think unleashed fury is better


was using v4 of your profile up until tommorow / it was working perfectly no LUA errors - updated to v6 and now when i enable cds and start attacking something LUA errors pop-up like crazy , gonna copy / paste the errors next time , dunno if its something about Ascendance or maybe some lvl 90 ability ( im lvl 87 now )

LE : this is the error - it only pops when CDs are enabled

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 09/28/12 12:31:24
Count: 154
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(17364..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 211
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Just started a monk now today and in the process of modifying the Brewmaster profile to avoid the UI freezing that's been going on. Once it's done I'll upload it and let people know here. Also thanks for the rep guys.


More rep for this guy. He releases a good profile and is still a "Lazy Leecher". I'm looking forward to your updated version!  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

> also wondering if there's a ret paladin pve profile out yet. I was using xelper ret during dragon soul and it was pretty much spot on every time.


Both Averykey and Xelper have exceptional PvE retardin profiles  :Wink:

----------


## hbkx1

Bu_ba I'm just trying to add on to the monk WW w/ just the buffs for groups and solo but it's not working and tried using this code from a different profile that works? Anyones help is appreciated

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
for i=1,#members do 
if not HaveBuff(members[i].Unit,{115921,20217,1126,90363}) 
then return true end
end
end

----------


## SHJordan

> lol glad that worked 
> 
> was going to make sure you updated the Data File as well (as I coded a very important function for it in there to make it work), but it seems you didn't need it


Getting this error every single time i enable the ww rotation and engage a mob.


```

Date: 2012-09-28 07:57:04
ID: 3
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."] line 23:
   attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: Nova_CheckLastCast()
   [string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."]:23: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 100787
(*temporary) = 0.5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)"
 AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
  AucAdvanced, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.14.5335.5225(5.14/embedded)
  AucScanData, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatSales, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.14.5335.5133(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.14.5335.5160(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.14.5335.5238(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.14.5335.5237(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.14.5335.4979(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.14.5335.5208(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.14.5335.4828(5.14/embedded)
  Auctionator, v3.0.5
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  BeanCounter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.330(/embedded)
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  ElvUI, v4.41
  Enchantrix, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  GoingPriceWowhead, v5.0.1348689770
  HearKitty, v1.4
  HearKittySoundPacks, vVolume 2 for Hear Kitty 1.4
  Informant, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.324(/embedded)
  ManaCore, v792
  Pawn, v1.6.8
  PawnScrap, v
  Postal, v3.5.0
  Scrap, v11.3
  ScrapSpotlight, v
  SlideBar, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Stubby, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
  Tycoon, v791
  TycoonContent, v791
  WoWDBProfiler, v
  ZygorGuidesViewer, v4.0
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.0.5.50001 <us>
  (ck=8f8) 


```

----------


## Clotic

LF a enhancement profile with healing in it :d so it can solo rares etc

----------


## crystal_tech

> Getting this error every single time i enable the ww rotation and engage a mob.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Date: 2012-09-28 07:57:04
ID: 3
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."] line 23:
   attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: Nova_CheckLastCast()
   [string "if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then ..."]:23: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 100787
(*temporary) = 0.5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)"
 AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
  AucAdvanced, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.14.5335.5225(5.14/embedded)
  AucScanData, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatSales, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.14.5335.5133(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.14.5335.5160(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.14.5335.5238(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.14.5335.5237(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.14.5335.4979(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.14.5335.5208(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.14.5335.4828(5.14/embedded)
  Auctionator, v3.0.5
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  BeanCounter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.330(/embedded)
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  ElvUI, v4.41
  Enchantrix, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  GoingPriceWowhead, v5.0.1348689770
  HearKitty, v1.4
  HearKittySoundPacks, vVolume 2 for Hear Kitty 1.4
  Informant, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.324(/embedded)
  ManaCore, v792
  Pawn, v1.6.8
  PawnScrap, v
  Postal, v3.5.0
  Scrap, v11.3
  ScrapSpotlight, v
  SlideBar, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Stubby, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
  Tycoon, v791
  TycoonContent, v791
  WoWDBProfiler, v
  ZygorGuidesViewer, v4.0
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.0.5.50001 <us>
  (ck=8f8) 
> 
> 
> ```


need to update the data file, restart wow and pqr

----------


## Reyson

Any lv 90 Shadow Priest profile? i am using some old 5.0.4 profile atm but they obviously don't use lv 90 talent skill and that's kinda sad  :Frown:

----------


## rippy1987

what's the best current warr prot profile?

----------


## Zyraxian

> 5.0.4 Profiles


Any idea what might be causing freezes in your Resto Shaman profile? Sometimes when I'm healing it will lock up. Sometimes it has a casting animation as if it's casting something, if I type /stopcasting it will start working again. Other times, it just completely locks up and I can't cast any spells at all until I relog.

----------


## lapusok

Please prompt where I can find a working profile for a bear (feral tank). Thank u.

----------


## Master34

Hey guyz since im 90 with my monk....all my prifile do not freeze anymore...work perfectly....i rush the heroic yesterday in like 8hrs without one freeze

----------


## surfman

Hi Guys

I was wondering if anyone knows how to incorparate skinning into the interrupt profile .. like xrn did with herbs etc
When I put the name of the beast in that file all it does it target it but I want it to skin the dead ones.

Do you think it's possible?

Cheers 
SM

----------


## Koalemos

> Both Averykey and Xelper have exceptional PvE retardin profiles


I'd been using the Xelper one exclusively for the last few months but I tried the updated one today and it would spam seals and nothing else. That is unless I didn't actually get the newest MoP one.

----------


## js1974

I remember reading a while back you can use code in a profile to change to another profile like a toggle for AE vs Single target anyone know more about this or even know someone using it so I can look at their code?

----------


## kickmydog

Update

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v10.zip

- fix for healthstone buggigng if it's on cooldown and your health is still low.
- should have all hunter talents by default in the rotations.

message me if you have an bugs or suggestions.

----------


## SHJordan

> need to update the data file, restart wow and pqr


What data file? I'm using the one available on the buba svn, is that wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any lv 90 Shadow Priest profile? i am using some old 5.0.4 profile atm but they obviously don't use lv 90 talent skill and that's kinda sad


Use the search-function or take a look around and you'll find it....

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What data file? I'm using the one available on the buba svn, is that wrong?


You need the most up to date one. I add things into the data file that multiple profiles will use, and he function that is erroring for you is in that data file. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SHJordan

> You need the most up to date one. I add things into the data file that multiple profiles will use, and he function that is erroring for you is in that data file. 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I dit it... but... not worked, so i gone to the crystal's page and downloaded that instead... is svn not updated? have you changed something? maybe url?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I dit it... but... not worked, so i gone to the crystal's page and downloaded that instead... is svn not updated? have you changed something? maybe url?


Url is the same.... Other people have gotten it. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vogel81

Blinded will you be updating the rogue profiles for 90 with Shadow Blades?  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> If I thought that I could contribute financially in any way, I would, but that sorta thing seems to be frowned upon here.
> Just sayin'.
> So, Sheuraon, or anyone, is there a chance that the Holy Priest will get some loving in the near future?
> 
> Thanks for you efforts, people, I can't tell you how much fun I am having raiding now that I can contribute.



How are you contributing again? - and since when it is *Frowned* upon...lmao

----------


## sgdevoid

Been keeping my eye on this thread, used the search function so don't yell at me!

Anyone have a working Demonology profile? Don't really have time to make one myself, but would be willing to donate to anyone that could make a decent one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waddagundar

> How are you contributing again? - and since when it is *Frowned* upon...lmao


Yeah, I guess you could take that the wrong way. I meant that it's frowned upon to post things like "I'll pay you $xxxxx to make me a profile" or similar. I am happy to donate where possible, and I shall.

----------


## hbkx1

> I dit it... but... not worked, so i gone to the crystal's page and downloaded that instead... is svn not updated? have you changed something? maybe url?





Make sure you moved the data to the data folder if you haven't....the profile works great for me

----------


## NoNamanator

Does anyone have a moonkin rotation for a 85-90 that will heal itself besides just renewal? Mine can cast Renewal only. It's annoying!!! I want to have Healing Touch and Rejuvenation. 
I can donate via paypal once I know it's working!

----------


## firepong

Just a update. Finally got membership and going to try and level my druid rotation to 87 tonight and tomorrow to try and get Symbiosis at least coded since I'm only off 1 day this week. We will see what happens though.

----------


## fluxflux

any shadow Priest LvL 90 Rotation there?

iss Mentally not working on a good Shadow Priest Profile?

i Love the Latest Dragon Soul Rotation from Mentally

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Both Averykey and Xelper have exceptional PvE retardin profiles


Don't sell your self short, your Pvp profile work wonders when leveling to 90 solo.

Only need to use a Pve profile when in an instance when you have a healer.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Does anyone have a moonkin rotation for a 85-90 that will heal itself besides just renewal? Mine can cast Renewal only. It's annoying!!! I want to have Healing Touch and Rejuvenation. 
> I can donate via paypal once I know it's working!


You aren't the first to ask this. However the others don't clear their inbox's either *ahem* (you know who u are you two). With Druid being my main now, and me being Resto/Boomy.. Expect something from me within a week (for both).

I'm finishing up my grind to 90 (been busy with work and all) and then I'll really hash out the code for both Boomkin and Resto. Expect them to be on par with my HPally by the time I'm done coding them (so not the initial release, but when I start nit-picking at the little things)




> any shadow Priest LvL 90 Rotation there?
> 
> iss Mentally not working on a good Shadow Priest Profile?
> 
> i Love the Latest Dragon Soul Rotation from Mentally


Mentally is currently still getting situated after her move. She had something amazing in the work before she left, but never fully released it. Expect it as soon as she's back and coding again  :Smile: 

Her main is a Warlock now so I don't think it'll get as much love as before, but she's a perfectionist... You never know  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vorn10

FIXED.
But another question.
How can i check which ability doesnt work?

----------


## SHJordan

> Does anyone have a moonkin rotation for a 85-90 that will heal itself besides just renewal? Mine can cast Renewal only. It's annoying!!! I want to have Healing Touch and Rejuvenation. 
> I can donate via paypal once I know it's working!


I had... but well it is working now, since i moved the crystal's data from its link...

BUT... i'm here to ask,

How do you put a condition to check if there is more than one mob around or if the targeted mob is not as closed as required to the skill to hit him? i mean... here is an example...

I'm using the brewmaster aoe, mostly on dungeon runs, and its working "fine" but would be greatly enhanced if Keg Smash (Keg Smash - Spell - World of Warcraft) would only be used if the target or targets would be close to him (8 yards) as well it would be great to only Spinning Crane Kick (Spinning Crane Kick - Spell - World of Warcraft) if there were 8+ targets nearby me...

Can anyone help me with those?

Here is the current SCK ability code:


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(101546)
and UnitPower ("player") >= 40 
    then
    return true
end 


```

and here is KS ability code:


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(121253)
and UnitPower ("player") >= 40 
    then
    return true
end 


```

hope KuuKuu dont mind asking it here...

and btw, there is no support on crystal's profile for Death Touch, which is pretty amazing.

----------


## firepong

> I had... but well it is working now, since i moved the crystal's data from its link...
> 
> BUT... i'm here to ask,
> 
> How do you put a condition to check if there is more than one mob around or if the targeted mob is not as closed as required to the skill to hit him? i mean... here is an example...
> 
> I'm using the brewmaster aoe, mostly on dungeon runs, and its working "fine" but would be greatly enhanced if Keg Smash (Keg Smash - Spell - World of Warcraft) would only be used if the target or targets would be close to him (8 yards) as well it would be great to only Spinning Crane Kick (Spinning Crane Kick - Spell - World of Warcraft) if there were 8+ targets nearby me...
> 
> Can anyone help me with those?
> ...


PQR has nothing that tells how much mob's is around you. I keep suggesting to make PQR_CustomTarget work on everyone instead of just player's. but haven't gotten any feedback on that yet. If it could, it would be a simple act of just plugging PQR_CustomTarget into PQR_UnitDistance and having it save all that data to a table and then just get the total number of entries in that table for say any mob withing 5 feet of the player.

You will just have to set the spells to a key like Ctrl/Alt/Shift and use them that way if you want to it do what you want it to do.

----------


## Bgreen12

> PQR has nothing that tells how much mob's is around you. I keep suggesting to make PQR_CustomTarget work on everyone instead of just player's. but haven't gotten any feedback on that yet. If it could, it would be a simple act of just plugging PQR_CustomTarget into PQR_UnitDistance and having it save all that data to a table and then just get the total number of entries in that table for say any mob withing 5 feet of the player.
> 
> You will just have to set the spells to a key like Ctrl/Alt/Shift and use them that way if you want to it do what you want it to do.


Is there anything that returns the number of units targeting another unit?

----------


## firepong

> Is there anything that returns the number of units targeting another unit?


A function could probably be coded to do this, yes, don't think it would be overly difficult (I know I wouldn't try to make one  :Embarrassment: ). But a default function that is built into PQRotation? None that I know of.

----------


## SHJordan

> PQR has nothing that tells how much mob's is around you. I keep suggesting to make PQR_CustomTarget work on everyone instead of just player's. but haven't gotten any feedback on that yet. If it could, it would be a simple act of just plugging PQR_CustomTarget into PQR_UnitDistance and having it save all that data to a table and then just get the total number of entries in that table for say any mob withing 5 feet of the player.
> 
> You will just have to set the spells to a key like Ctrl/Alt/Shift and use them that way if you want to it do what you want it to do.


Ok... but how could i implement a min distance to cast a skill? i mean... i saw something on sheuron's profiles that would make it at least 30 yards from a target and run towards to cast the skill or something like that... i mean, it checks the distance and THEN cast them. Any thoughts?

----------


## surfman

> Hi Guys
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how to incorparate skinning into the interrupt profile .. like xrn did with herbs etc
> When I put the name of the beast in that file all it does it target it but I want it to skin the dead ones.
> 
> Do you think it's possible?
> 
> Cheers 
> SM


Any takers for this project? For a small paypal donation included .. let me know if you can do it

----------


## vorn10

> Any takers for this project? For a small paypal donation included .. let me know if you can do it


my mistake, u need skinning ;p

----------


## Luciferozzy

Iam trying to improve Sheepmoons warlock demon profile and have done some minor tweaks but still missing some codeing befor i can release.

I need a code that can tell me wich kind of minion i have active atm.. 

ect, If I have Wrathguard out then use skill.....

Also i neeed a code that if my Warthguard and Warthguard target distance is < 3 then cast Warthstorm

annyone who can help ?

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Im having a problem with Sheepmoons Resto shaman profile. Its simply not working on my 86 resto shammy and keeps saying invalid target or i can't do that or this.
Anyone else noticed this?

Btw anyone know of a good resto/ele profile?

Thanks

EDIT: I've noticed that all the resto shammy profiles , even sheurons is not working. It keeps saying invalid target

----------


## happydado

Hi guys there are some profile for PVP Fire Mage?
I have use the search botton in this post but the lastone is about 3 week ago i need 1 for LV 90.
TNX

----------


## Bgreen12

> A function could probably be coded to do this, yes, don't think it would be overly difficult (I know I wouldn't try to make one ). But a default function that is built into PQRotation? None that I know of.



right, so figure out for your party members the total amount of units that are targeting them

basically. lets say for example, u got 5 party members, 3 targets are on 1, 2 on another, and rest have none targeting them, add that up. and check if the units targeting your members are enemys, and are in range of a certain spell (to check if they can be aoe'd), then change the rotation automatically accordingly.

i was thinking to look into this, but i like to manually b changing the rotations, as i play, because sometimes adds come in but you want to stay in a single target rotation for raid mechanic purposed. this is sort of half baked, but maybe a starting point for people to change their rotations automatically according to the amount of adds.

----------


## flushable

@ Happydado, there is a great frost and fire one from Sheepmoon. Here is the thread. Hope this helps. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

----------


## crystal_tech

i've coded the wind walker monk blind so theres bound to be missed abilties. Don't worry its being worked on.

----------


## rippy1987

is the only prot profile for warriors by Sheuron? Also is there any updated arms pvp?

----------


## happydado

> @ Happydado, there is a great frost and fire one from Sheepmoon. Here is the thread. Hope this helps. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)



Y i use this for LV 85 but now i need for 90 there are some?

----------


## phasechange

Quick question guys, in the settings window there is an ability check delay, should that be set to my ms in game for optimal performance? Thanks alot!

----------


## robinmiles1

Guys, anyone else having an issue with profiles that have >Offensive Abilities in the rotation? Causes my wow to like skip frames when running about. Can't be my system because im running on a pretty beefy machine. Just curious if anyone else is having these problems/know of a fix or whats causing it. Its only started happening since some profiles started using the above in the rotation and if i remove it from the rotation it seems to not jump about like mad.

----------


## Astrals

I keep getting this when using... well most profiles but this one is Nova Shadow PvE (forgive me if its out of date, i'm kinda new to PQR.)



> Debug:
> [C]: UnitDebuff()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: UnitDebuffID()
> [string "local PQ_FL = PQ_FL ..."]:11: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214


Edit: Yeah, it looks out of date to me, anyone know of an up to date Shadow PvE?
Edit: Never mind, found one.  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, going to try doing a Unholy Deathknight Rotation. Right now, all that is coded in is Diseases, Unholy Blight Tier 1 talent, Presences, Ghoul Summon, Empower Rune Weapon and Rune Cooldown Function's. I'm trying out a new way of coding my rotation's, so let me know how it goes. For all I know, it could backfire in my face. but if it works out good, every one of my rotation's is going to moved to this new format.

Again, this is a Alpha Release with limited functionality at the moment. It's all I had the time to code in.

LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...ha_Release.rar

Now it's time for me to go to bed and get some sleep.


EDIT* MAKE SURE TO PUT THE DATA FILE IN ITS PLACE OR YOUR GOING TO WAKE UP TO A RUDE AWAKENING. DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU!

----------


## Ralphiuss

Folks having issues with monk profiles freezing up I noticed something with Jab. The spellID changes with it's weapon. 

Fist Weapon 100780
Polearm 115698
Staff 108557
1 Handed Sword 115695
1 Handed Axe 115687
1 Handed Mace 115693

Anyway to make this into a table?

----------


## hbkx1

Havent had any problems since the update CT did and bu ba put it in the svn....now just trying to figure out how to add on to it to get the simcraft rotation

----------


## passionford

Could someone help me with a spell I want to use,
Lifeblood gives haste so how do I write this

icy veins on cd/heroism not on it will cast Lifeblood everytime its up, if heroism or icy veins is on it wont use it?

Cheers

----------


## crystal_tech

> Havent had any problems since the update CT did and bu ba put it in the svn....now just trying to figure out how to add on to it to get the simcraft rotation


mines based on simcraft t14 heroic profile just with some mods to make it work for the person that requested it. Left alt is aoe switch in it and lshift is pause and right shift i belive (could be right ctrl) is fists of fury. I'm having him test out my code for expel harm, as for touch of death thats next on the list.

----------


## Debordes

Has anyone used bubbas holy paladin profiles for MoP yet? Able to offer any insight to how well they work?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Folks having issues with monk profiles freezing up I noticed something with Jab. The spellID changes with it's weapon. 
> 
> Fist Weapon 100780
> Polearm 115698
> Staff 108557
> 1 Handed Sword 115695
> 1 Handed Axe 115687
> 1 Handed Mace 115693
> 
> Anyway to make this into a table?


Cast by name to prevent lockups

----------


## Ic3Demon

Critical Error on Interrupt Profile to farm Dark Soil

----------


## bu_ba_911

> mines based on simcraft t14 heroic profile just with some mods to make it work for the person that requested it. Left alt is aoe switch in it and lshift is pause and right shift i belive (could be right ctrl) is fists of fury. I'm having him test out my code for expel harm, as for touch of death thats next on the list.


Beast mode right here  :Stick Out Tongue:  thanks for picking up my slack CT

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SpyroPT

> Has anyone used bubbas holy paladin profiles for MoP yet? Able to offer any insight to how well they work?


From my experience it's all good at the moment, but I never saw it using Holy Radiance, other than that its working great.

----------


## sam_wao

HI. i want to make click for stop rotation for my proflile
anyone can help me how to make that ?
for example : when hold down left shift click = Stop rotation .

----------


## Razzaxius

> mines based on simcraft t14 heroic profile just with some mods to make it work for the person that requested it. Left alt is aoe switch in it and lshift is pause and right shift i belive (could be right ctrl) is fists of fury. I'm having him test out my code for expel harm, as for touch of death thats next on the list.


Is there any chance you could put Chi Wave in there aswell? Perhaps trough a button for on/off? It's a very powerfull self heal, especially in PvP.

----------


## domestecus

Has anyone figured out why the monk profiles freeze the UI and just stop working? It looks like Jab is the culprit but I cannot say for sure. I tried to list the abilities but none of them show up green.

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Has anyone figured out why the monk profiles freeze the UI and just stop working? It looks like Jab is the culprit but I cannot say for sure. I tried to list the abilities but none of them show up green.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried updating the nova one? And yes we have known how to fix freezing issue for a while 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> From my experience it's all good at the moment, but I never saw it using Holy Radiance, other than that its working great.


The entire party would have to group up and be low to trigger holy radiance 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## domestecus

> Have you tried updating the nova one? And yes we have known how to fix freezing issue for a while 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


How do you fix the freezing issue and yes I have tried the updated nova one, thank you for that suggestion.

----------


## passionford

> HI. i want to make click for stop rotation for my proflile
> anyone can help me how to make that ?
> for example : when hold down left shift click = Stop rotation .


Create a new ability, if IsAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then return true end

Change Alt to whatever you want to pause

----------


## sam_wao

> Create a new ability, if IsAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then return true end
> 
> Change Alt to whatever you want to pause



thanx u . work for me :x

----------


## Debordes

PQR loads and gives me zero errors but when profile never starts casting anything once party takes damage, used PQR loads before so I don't know what I could be doing wrong.

Level 85 Holy Paladin if that matters.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> PQR loads and gives me zero errors but when profile never starts casting anything once party takes damage, used PQR loads before so I don't know what I could be doing wrong.
> 
> Level 85 Holy Paladin if that matters.


Which profile are you using?

----------


## Mpzor

Anyone that can help me? I am frapsing and streaming quite a lot, and I want to remove the "flashing" that happends to the square on the buttons when its pressed. Because when I usely play myself, to get the spell of asap, and so the square keeps flashing as im spamming the button. But when im using PQR I dont spam the dps buttons as I let PQR take care of that part, but I am spamming the other utility and major CD buttons. Which looks realy wierd that I spam those buttons but not the most important ones that boosts my dps.

Anyone that can help me out? I want it removed, so that the square will only flash when the spell is cast.

Thank you

----------


## blaythe

Anyone else working on a Demo profile? I've tried Sheepmoons but that freezes up my ui.

----------


## F0rte

Is there a 2H Frost Death Knight profile that uses the best single target rotation? All of the ones I have checked out dont use Soul Reaper for example. If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be happy  :Smile:

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Is there a 2H Frost Death Knight profile that uses the best single target rotation? All of the ones I have checked out dont use Soul Reaper for example. If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be happy


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

Kinkeh's profile uses Soul Reaper on bosses and I'm quite happy with his profile. Don't know about other profiles if they use Soul Reaper.

----------


## Yagamilight

Is there a good tuttorial on making these profiles? Iva mad e a few small tweaks to my soloing profile, but I'm still largely at a loss for how to code all of this.

----------


## Ronnotter

@Kinkeh

Is it possible to have your 2h frost profile to use Soul Reaper on other then bosses??

//Ronnotter

----------


## firepong

Alpha Version 5 for Unholy DPS. No cooldown included.Basic rotation with smart (not so smart sometimes) Scourge Strike/Festering Strike. Make sure to have the Data file in the Folder or nothing is going to happen.

CHANGE-LOG
- Uses Dark Transformation on 5 stacks of Shadow Infusion
- Manages Diseases well from observations as well as presences
- Empowered Rune Weapon on no runes available and Runic Power is less than 35
- Tries to keep pet out at all times
- Uses death coil on boss if pet is above 35% health and uses on pet if pet is below 35% health.
- If Dark transformation has less than 5 seconds left on the buff, it will hold back from firing Death Coil to build up runic power. The only time this is circumvented is when all runes are on cooldown and something is needed for DPS. The it will just fire it off when it can.

Future Updates:
- Unholy Frenzy Support.
- Smart Soul Reaper Usage
- More CD usage

http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod..._Version_5.rar

----------


## anon667

Hello everyone.

Could someone, that has solved the problem of freezing, tell us briefly what needs to be done so we can edit (temporarily) the profiles we're using? (until the owners release a fix of their own, of course).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Just wondering if anybody is working on any 90 monk rotations?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just wondering if anybody is working on any 90 monk rotations?


*sigh* CT has been working on one privately with a donator.... as they are getting it all worked out and stuff.... he's handing them to me to release  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> *sigh* CT has been working on one privately with a donator.... as they are getting it all worked out and stuff.... he's handing them to me to release


cool what spec

----------


## Xound

> Is there a 2H Frost Death Knight profile that uses the best single target rotation? All of the ones I have checked out dont use Soul Reaper for example. If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be happy


If you can figure out how I can upload a profile I managed to combine the Soul Reaper code from one profile into another one.

----------


## yourson

Aw, looks like warriors lost one more great profile developer. knightnova1 haven't logged for 2 weeks... ain't responding to donation offers :/

----------


## Dominium

Hey guys,

Since I don't remember every single freeze and/or snare available to players after 5.0.4, I would be very grateful if someone could make me a list of all snares and (more importantly) freezes available to the class/classes that they know very well (freezes - effect that freeze the player in place, this can be a mage nova but also stuff such as the shaman freeze.

Thank you!

This is to update emancipate.

----------


## Nerder

Hey there, I've been a big time user on this website and would like to give back to the community! I've seen plenty asking for a working Monk profile, well I took Sheurons profile and added the CastSpellByName(CastSpellInfo(SPELL)) to all of the spells, I have not had my profile lock up since! I hope this helps everyone who has been looking and were having issues. As of right now it is working flawless for me! (I also added Chi Burst to the rotation for AoE, since that is what I use. Ignore the notes for AoE also, holding shift doesnt do AoE now, I made it to where AoE is its own rotation since at times I don't always feel like holding down shift for long AoE moments)

Windwalker Profile

I was working on the Brewmaster one also doing the same thing and forgot a few spells that were causing the lockup. I'll be posting that one for you guys too after I finish leveling my monk (currently at 88, so soon!)

----------


## zahremar

hi all
how can check passive spell cooldown?
like Power Strikes - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Mpzor

> Anyone that can help me? I am frapsing and streaming quite a lot, and I want to remove the "flashing" that happends to the square on the buttons when its pressed. Because when I usely play myself, to get the spell of asap, and so the square keeps flashing as im spamming the button. But when im using PQR I dont spam the dps buttons as I let PQR take care of that part, but I am spamming the other utility and major CD buttons. Which looks realy wierd that I spam those buttons but not the most important ones that boosts my dps.
> 
> Anyone that can help me out? I want it removed, so that the square will only flash when the spell is cast.
> 
> Thank you


Anyone? 10chars

----------


## jamieb19

Just posting to show my gratitude for this pretty awesome tool  :Smile:  - Sheep and Buba's profiles are awesome!

----------


## Decaed

I have a question for someone more knowledgeable. I'm having an issue with my demo warlock profile casting Hand of Guldan twice unnecessarily and using up both charges. For optimal DPS it should only cast it once the debuff is about to expire. It should have a 60% uptime. This is the code I'm using:



```

if UnitDebuffID("target", 105174, "player") == nil then      return true   end 


```

Should I add a delay to the ability so that PQR sees the debuff is up before casting it again? Because there is a delay before PQR sees the debuff is up, which is why its casting it twice to begin with.

Any help would be appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Decaed

> I have a question for someone more knowledgeable. I'm having an issue with my demo warlock profile casting Hand of Guldan twice unnecessarily and using up both charges. For optimal DPS it should only cast it once the debuff is about to expire. It should have a 60% uptime. This is the code I'm using:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitDebuffID("target", 105174, "player") == nil then
      return true
   end 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind. I worked it out for myself.  :Smile:

----------


## lawlmoto

> Anyone? 10chars


Either hide your action bars, or just don't stream. People typically want to see players that are able to play when they watch a stream.

----------


## Bossqwerty

Hey guys I'm back and making PQR profiles, just released an early frost mage profile. Check it out and leave some feedback, I'm looking to make these as good as my warrior profiles.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2526239 ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hey guys I'm back and making PQR profiles, just released an early frost mage profile. Check it out and leave some feedback, I'm looking to make these as good as my warrior profiles.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2526239 ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)


Welcome back boss!

I guess you're changing main to mage this xpac?

----------


## DEFLAMA

Just started using this tool and have to say amazing work to everyone, its an awesome peice of kit.

I do have one question tho and sorry if this has been discussed but the profiles for like monk say. are they safe to use from 1-90? or will it be unwise to use since it might try use abilities you dont actually have yet?

----------


## Bekimo

Welcome back boss! I hope you make new warrior profile! My wallet is itching to donate.  :Wink:

----------


## firepong

> Just started using this tool and have to say amazing work to everyone, its an awesome peice of kit.
> 
> I do have one question tho and sorry if this has been discussed but the profiles for like monk say. are they safe to use from 1-90? or will it be unwise to use since it might try use abilities you dont actually have yet?


Unless the rotation says specifically for leveling, it's for level 90. Most of them will have buffs/debuffs/everything else under the couch built into the rotation for certain moves and without them, they will not fire, even if you have the spells.

----------


## DEFLAMA

> Unless the rotation says specifically for leveling, it's for level 90. Most of them will have buffs/debuffs/everything else under the couch built into the rotation for certain moves and without them, they will not fire, even if you have the spells.


I see i see, i will have a look at creating my own throughout the leveling proccess then, seems the best option  :Smile: 
thanks ^^

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Hey guys I'm back and making PQR profiles, just released an early frost mage profile. Check it out and leave some feedback, I'm looking to make these as good as my warrior profiles.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2526239 ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)


Boss, SO GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK. Are you focusing only on mages now or any chance of getting another insanely incredible warrior profile like your last one? I'm sure I speak for many others that donations are ready to be funneled your way should you be looking at doing another outstanding dps warrior profile. Let us know please!

Thanks and welcome back!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Welcome back Boss! Been too long!! Can't wait to give your mage profile a try!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kelloy

Any expected date for updated Monk Mistweaver profiles? Brewmaster (Kuukuu) and both Nova and xrn's Windwalker profiles are working great.

Mistweaver however isn't so awesome, goes oom very quick, and doesn't handle melee healing well.

Partly asking as my guild want me to raid as Mistweaver later this week, and atm I'm having trouble healing normal dungeons let alone heroics. Need more practice and gear ofc, but an idea on an expected date would be great.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any expected date for updated Monk Mistweaver profiles? Brewmaster (Kuukuu) and both Nova and xrn's Windwalker profiles are working great.
> 
> Mistweaver however isn't so awesome, goes oom very quick, and doesn't handle melee healing well.
> 
> Partly asking as my guild want me to raid as Mistweaver later this week, and atm I'm having trouble healing normal dungeons let alone heroics. Need more practice and gear ofc, but an idea on an expected date would be great.


i know i can't work on Mistweaver atm as I don't have a panda monk..... but i can always try tweaking the numbers on what's currently out soon :-/

----------


## matjah

Is there any good MoP resto druid profile? Thanks in advance.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there any good MoP resto druid profile? Thanks in advance.


Took a break from writing mine to write this...... Now stahp botherin me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kelloy

> i know i can't work on Mistweaver atm as I don't have a panda monk..... but i can always try tweaking the numbers on what's currently out soon :-/


Ok mate, in your own time, thanks again for all the hard work.

----------


## neoblack

> Took a break from writing mine to write this...... Now stahp botherin me


cant wait to see this as a long time resto druid and using ur hpally profile in ds i just cant wait lol

----------


## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret/Prot
---------------------------------------


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOPV3.zip

or

Download AveryMOPV3.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
Having issues uploading, if someone can give me a link or a few mirrors, I would greatly appreciate it.

You will need to re-download it, I have a lua file now because I am adding more support for pvp next update.
I had lots of problems with double jeopardy and I can't seem to find a solution for it, I have tried comparing censure times, storing the last casted spell in a table and globals, I can't find any solutions in the pqr thread so I am not sure what to do, but I will continue working on it until it works  :Big Grin: .


The update has sacred shield support for ret, it will cast ss when it has a free global, just noticed I didn't add a check for the 90 spells, will push out an update tomorrow or later tonight.
It has solo healing and pvp healing, it won't spend holy power on wog in raids.
Better support for holy avenger
Level 90 spells, hopefully they all work, Will test soon when I reach level 90.
health stone, thanks kickmydog.

To come still.
Seal of insight support, seal of justice support if you don't have burden of guilt.
Player/Arena support for hof/emancipate.
Arena support for flash of light/hof/wog/whatever else.
Auto crowd control on healers/undead in bgs/arenas.
Harsh words support.
Anything you guys/girls want.

----------


## Kinkeh

*New Profile Here: http://tinyurl.com/9tm5ryg*

----------


## Bekimo

IS there anyone working on updated Arms warrior profile? Ty.  :Smile:

----------


## Daganjaman

@sheuron can you update your protection profile to use Victory Rush ?

----------


## ace99ro

is there anyway to put a CD check on dispell ( Purify Spirit ) , im using Sheurons Resto Shammy profile , and there are many times when several debuffs hit and u cant dispell them all at once due to 8 sec cd , and when that happens the profile hangs and keeps trying to dispell , spamming Purify Spirit , while the party / raid takes damage

----------


## hbkx1

I think the raids unlock after the maintenance today.....just throwing an idea out there for the devs w/ simcraft =) They have what pre raid dps should be around also. Thx guys for all your work!

----------


## Tare69

Any good holy/disc priest pve/pvp rotations what are any good for 5.0.5?

----------


## Omaha303

> *Kink's PvP 2H Frost DK Rotation*
> 
> *Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator
> *Reforging:* Expertise (3%) >= Melee Hit (3%) > Haste > Crit > Mastery


Hey Kinkeh,thanks for such a long waited PVP Profile. Now, I was wondering if you planning to release a PVE DW Frost profile (being using Imsandman's but no update yet, he prolly busy) and now that level 90 is at hand, optimization can be achieve. Thanks in advance for your work.

----------


## aylak

Hello I want to install a macro in my rotation and that / use Kafa'kota Berries.
The Kafa'kota Berries have 12 seconds cooldown.Es just will not work pqr use macro then everything remains standing until the cooldown of the Kafa'kota Berries expires later he used it again but all other spells not walk who could help me there? ? I try it in a ret pala profile install thanks in advance

----------


## Dominium

> Hello I want to install a macro in my rotation and that / use Kafa'kota Berries.
> The Kafa'kota Berries have 12 seconds cooldown.Es just will not work pqr use macro then everything remains standing until the cooldown of the Kafa'kota Berries expires later he used it again but all other spells not walk who could help me there? ? I try it in a ret pala profile install thanks in advance


This *should* work:

Make a new ability, call it whatever u want ("Berries" or sth)

Set spell ID to 0

Recast Delay to 12000 (or 13000 for safety)

In the big, code field just write 'return true'

and in the 'Actions' (right below spell name) write the macro /use Kafa'kota Berries

Should work.

 :Smile: 

Edit: Put it high in the priority list

----------


## Xelper

So I haven't been as active as I would like the last week or so (My ret profile is coming, dont worry!)

I wanted to ask some general questions to profile developers...I remember reading there was an issue regarding 'replacement' spells. Is this correct, if so what is it? Are there any other issues that I can potentially add a workaround to PQR? I can't fix Blizzard's broken API, but if there are simple workarounds I may entertain building them in.

----------


## aylak

hi yelper I want to install a macro in my rotation and that / use Kafa'kota Berries.
The Kafa'kota Berries have 12 seconds cooldown.Es just will not work pqr use macro then everything remains standing until the cooldown of the Kafa'kota Berries expires later he used it again but all other spells not walk who could help me there? ? I try it in a ret pala profile install thanks in advance

----------


## crystal_tech

http://blizzard.github.com/api-wow-docs/ just got the link

xelper, the spellids for some spells morph to another id but use the base spell's id to cast, however it causes lockups so we switched to castspellbyname(getspellinfo(id),nil). however, in my and bubbas testing if you use castspellbyname recast delay setting is skipped, so buba coded up a function that sets up that missing delay, also the side effect of it is we now have a working timer with it so peps can sequence spells! thats the short of it. 

side note if you use only castspellbynames it hinders dps and can cause frames to drop.

----------


## Xelper

@aylak: I'll give you this freebie, but im sure you could figure it out from other profiles...

Name: Use Berries
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
if GetItemCount(81054) > 0 and GetItemCooldown(81054) == 0 then
    UseItemByName(select(1,GetItemInfo(81054)), "player")
    return true
end
```

Put it at the top of your rotation. You may want to add a check for the proper zone as well, since they can only be used in Kota Peaks.

----------


## aylak

> @aylak: I'll give you this freebie, but im sure you could figure it out from other profiles...
> 
> Name: Use Berries
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetItemCount(81054) > 0 and GetItemCooldown(81054) == 0 then
> ...



nice xelper i love your work thx thx I have tried to find profiles in other had it not been found sitting 2 hours because once again many thanks

----------


## Xelper

@crystal_tech: Im going out in 5 mins, so cant test now, but what if I was to 'lookup' the new spell ID and use CastSpellByID() on the new one.

I saw a neat macro by sheuron the other day that highlighted in green the 'new' ability... so it should be possible to automate.

----------


## Pengui

Where I can download lua files?

----------


## Bgreen12

> So I haven't been as active as I would like the last week or so (My ret profile is coming, dont worry!)
> 
> I wanted to ask some general questions to profile developers...I remember reading there was an issue regarding 'replacement' spells. Is this correct, if so what is it? Are there any other issues that I can potentially add a workaround to PQR? I can't fix Blizzard's broken API, but if there are simple workarounds I may entertain building them in.


A lot of devs and myself have been wondering if its possible to add a function for number of enemy mobs in range like Enemy's(10) would return the number of mobs In a 10 yard radius from the player for example.. that way you could auto switch rotations without keydowns or switxh rotations 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Hello I want to install a macro in my rotation and that / use Kafa'kota Berries.
> The Kafa'kota Berries have 12 seconds cooldown.Es just will not work pqr use macro then everything remains standing until the cooldown of the Kafa'kota Berries expires later he used it again but all other spells not walk who could help me there? ? I try it in a ret pala profile install thanks in advance





> hi yelper I want to install a macro in my rotation and that / use Kafa'kota Berries.
> The Kafa'kota Berries have 12 seconds cooldown.Es just will not work pqr use macro then everything remains standing until the cooldown of the Kafa'kota Berries expires later he used it again but all other spells not walk who could help me there? ? I try it in a ret pala profile install thanks in advance




```

local berryBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",117164)--Misclocal mapID = GetCurrentMapAreaID()local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")if mapID == 809 and inCombat == 1 and not berryBuff then    local berryCount = GetItemCount(81054)    local berryCooldown = GetItemCooldown(81054)    local targetHP = UnitHealth("Target") / UnitHealthMax("Target") * 100    if targetHP > 35 and berryCount ~= 0 and berryCooldown == 0 then        UseItemByName(81054)    endend 


```

----------


## averykey

```

if GetCurrentMapAreaID() == 809 and UnitAffectingCombat("Player") and not UnitBuffID("Player",117164)  then    if (UnitHealth("Target") / UnitHealthMax("Target") * 100) > 35 and GetItemCount(81054) >= 1 and GetItemCooldown(81054) == 1 then        UseItemByName(81054)    endend 


```

Why would anyone need this code? What do the berries do?



edit: Can someone help me with the double jeopardy code?

----------


## Xelper

> I'm having an issue with PQR. Every time I click ability editor it displays the "this application has stopped working" screen, and I can't get anything to work. I just got this new computer, and it works on my other computer. Does anybody know what might be causing this?


You may need to install .NET Framework 4.0. Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

If not(and more likely)... Try to delete every file and folder except PQRUpdater.exe. Then run PQRUpdater. You may have a corrupt XML somewhere.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm having an issue with PQR. Every time I click ability editor it displays the "this application has stopped working" screen, and I can't get anything to work. I just got this new computer, and it works on my other computer. Does anybody know what might be causing this?


run dotnet cleaner
install dotnet 4 or 4.5 if vista newer.

----------


## Dominium

Quick 'hotfix' to my Ret PvP profile before arena season starts  :Wink: )

Added/changed:
-FINALLY fixed inquisition being cast before WoG even tho it is lower in the prio list. No more refreshing inq when you are at 15% hp ;PP
-Slightly edited Emancipate - from my experience (so far) it seems to instant cleanse any freezes/roots on you. Good  :Wink: 
-*Updated the DPS rotation* - should be much less clunky then it is atm - once at 3 holy power if you have no HP generating moves available (CS, Exo, Judge) it will use the HP for TV or DS (depending on if u have aoefunction on or off) and if u do have a HP generating move available, it will cast it instead of TV/DS
-Added magic immunity and physical immunity checks. Should add CC checks within 2-3 days and also make the Magic and physical checks work a bit differently as they are kinda noobish coded atm
-Minor increase in WoG health % req. when used on self (WoG is now cast whenever < 68% instead of 65%)
-Automatic rotation pause (for all offensive skills) when u have no target OR if ur target is an ally (WoG as well as Flash of Light are not paused! - they are only paused/inactive when mounted)
-Added LEFT ALT keybind for *HOLY PRISM (that is my choice of lvl 90 talent - execution sentance is decent but actually does less dmg/minute, doesn't burst too well and doesn't heal your team mates* 

Suggestions:

Make yourself keybinds (left shift+keybind eg. Shift+F) for the following spells:
1. Divine Shield (I use Shift H)
2. Hand of Protection (I use Shift Q)
3. Hand of Freedom (I use Shift E)
4. Emancipate (Shift C)
5. Blinding Light (IMPORTANT!!) (I use Shift 1)
6. Hammer of Justice (also very important) (I use Shift G)

Also make keybinds for these, however shift is not needed as they are not on the global cooldown:
1. Guardian of Ancient Kings
2. Divine Protection
3. Rebuke
4. Nuke macro (#showtooltip Avenging Wrath /cast Avenging Wrath /cast Holy Avenger /use trinket name)
5. Avenging wrath (to see the CD and to pop only AW if u feel like it)
6. Holy Avenger (same as AW)
7. Hearthstone!! Get the glyph asap!!
8. Lay on Hands (oh wait this one actually needs shift... i dont use it often tho)
9. Aura Mastery!

And don't forget your trinket/every man for himself  :Wink: 

TALENTS! 

2/3/1/3/1/1

Your choice/your choice/1/your choice/1/1


GLYPHS!

I suggest Templars Verdict/Word of Glory/Rebuke OR Turn evil (I think I will run with turn evil but not sure yet...)


Now go and KICK SOME ASS!  :Big Grin: 

Don't forget to click that +rep if u enjoy using the profile  :Wink: ) I am not only doing this for myself ;P

Oh wait... *DOWNLOAD*

Btw unless you guys tell me what you want changed I will not be changing anything for quite a while, as I am going main Holy since ret is bullcrap atm.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Kinkeh,thanks for such a long waited PVP Profile. Now, I was wondering if you planning to release a PVE DW Frost profile (being using Imsandman's but no update yet, he prolly busy) and now that level 90 is at hand, optimization can be achieve. Thanks in advance for your work.


I don't ever plan to make a DW frost profile, mainly because it's underperforming and 2H Frost is just a lot better...but adding to that, I don't really want to maintain 2 different PVE rotations to a class I no longer play as much as I used to :P.

----------


## SHJordan

> Quick 'hotfix' to my Ret PvP profile before arena season starts )
> 
> Added/changed:
> -FINALLY fixed inquisition being cast before WoG even tho it is lower in the prio list. No more refreshing inq when you are at 15% hp ;PP
> -Slightly edited Emancipate - from my experience (so far) it seems to instant cleanse any freezes/roots on you. Good 
> -*Updated the DPS rotation* - should be much less clunky then it is atm - once at 3 holy power if you have no HP generating moves available (CS, Exo, Judge) it will use the HP for TV or DS (depending on if u have aoefunction on or off) and if u do have a HP generating move available, it will cast it instead of TV/DS
> -Added magic immunity and physical immunity checks. Should add CC checks within 2-3 days and also make the Magic and physical checks work a bit differently as they are kinda noobish coded atm
> -Minor increase in WoG health % req. when used on self (WoG is now cast whenever < 68% instead of 65%)
> -Automatic rotation pause (for all offensive skills) when u have no target OR if ur target is an ally (WoG as well as Flash of Light are not paused! - they are only paused/inactive when mounted)
> ...


Ret is bullcrap? =\ Where you got that info =x

----------


## blacknightlll

hey Kinkeh is there a way to make your profile ds if its under lets say 50% for lvling. get about 2 mobs or so and health drops fast

----------


## daveyboyuk

> hey Kinkeh is there a way to make your profile ds if its under lets say 50% for lvling. get about 2 mobs or so and health drops fast


personly i use death siphon for that 

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PlayerHP < 50 and PQR_SpellAvailable(108196) then
return true
end

just change the spell id if u want to use death strike

----------


## Xelper

Should have my ret rotation out tomorrow sometime. I have single target done, just need to add some minor tweaks and do the AOE rotation.

----------


## Pzy

heihou^^

question....: is there a Demon ology Lock profile coming in the next time, cause ive seen that demo is performing a lil bit more dps atm than affli^^

really hope to see from both specs rly nice profiles.... but i only want to know how long it takes to see one....cause ill be rly glad bout it^^

greetz

----------


## Bossqwerty

New build of my frost mage profile: 

BossMage1.1.rar

This one should perform much better. Must have talents Scorch, Living Bomb, Invocation. If you have any feedback / suggestions please see my thread! I should have a fire profile out tomorrow.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *Kink's PvP 2H Frost DK Rotation*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.0
> 
> *Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator
> *Reforging:* Expertise (3%) >= Melee Hit (3%) > Haste > Crit > Mastery


I think I'm in love...lol

----------


## dwivvc

Hi guys i'm having some issues using the interrupt part of pqr I dont want to use a rotation just the interrupt but I dont see the choice to interrupt everything was this removed?

----------


## llvancell

I was wondering if any of the Warlock profile creator updated lvl 90 afflication profile ? 
or a updated version ... 

thanks

----------


## js1974

> Paladin Profile Ret/Prot
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOPV3.zip
> 
> or
> 
> Download AveryMOPV3.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
> ...


Are you going to add Execution Sentence into the rotation or leave it out? It's top priority but I can see you doing it either way.

As well I have tried a few different things for the double jeopardy and can't quite figure out a method to use it effectively. I tried focus target swapping but it just doesn't work properly but it would be nice to find a method to make it work properly. I'll keep working on mine as well to see if I can find a way around it.

Also have you considered a toggle for AE sv ST instead of a full new rotation?

Keep up the good work.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Hi guys i'm having some issues using the interrupt part of pqr I dont want to use a rotation just the interrupt but I dont see the choice to interrupt everything was this removed?


No it wasn't removed, click settings once you load up PQR and it will be in there.

----------


## yourson

Anyone to make code that would put demo baner of warrior on mouse over, similar like heroic leap works... you target spot on ground ress button and pequer does rest  :Smile: .

I tried just by replacing spells and key but it didnt work.

This is banner itself http://www.wowhead.com/spell=114203

----------


## dwivvc

Thank you very much man had no idea

----------


## Dominium

> Are you going to add Execution Sentence into the rotation or leave it out? It's top priority but I can see you doing it either way.
> 
> As well I have tried a few different things for the double jeopardy and can't quite figure out a method to use it effectively. I tried focus target swapping but it just doesn't work properly but it would be nice to find a method to make it work properly. I'll keep working on mine as well to see if I can find a way around it.
> 
> Also have you considered a toggle for AE sv ST instead of a full new rotation?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I am not Avery however, get urself 2 locals, one for the duration of Censure on target and the other for Censure on focus (ofc first checking IF there is a focus target at all...) and then comparing them decide on which one to cast Judgement on. If censure on target duration < censure on focus then if judge is available cast it on the target, elseif censure on focus duration < censure on target then if judge is available cast judge on focus. Should work, ofc this is pseudo code

Cheers

----------


## chumii

Is there any good balance druid profile for leveling 85+ ?

----------


## crystal_tech

Just an update,

I'm adding in some ability for world pvp for hunters and i refreshed the code a tad.
Lock profiles are up in the air but I am working on them, abit slowly.
still working with a donator about windwalker profile, I've recoded it and hes seeing 5k more dps than the verison on the svn.

links will be updated shortly.

----------


## Bgreen12

Any answers on this? 




> if its possible to add a function for number of enemy mobs in range like Enemy's(10) would return the number of mobs In a 10 yard radius from the player for example.. that way you could auto switch rotations without keydowns or switxh rotations 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nertharul

> Hey guys I'm back and making PQR profiles, just released an early frost mage profile. Check it out and leave some feedback, I'm looking to make these as good as my warrior profiles.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2526239 ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)


ZOMG good to have u back BOSS ur AWSOME

----------


## me28791

For the life of me I cant get an single ability to check for a buff and recast an item if it isnt up maybe its I am to tired maybe someone can have a look?



```
local fishy = UnitBuffID("Player",125167)
local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")

if inCombat == 1 and not fishy then
RunMacroText("/use ancient pandaren fishing charm")
end
```

just checking if you have the buff and then if in combat so not sure whats up

----------


## crystal_tech

> For the life of me I cant get an single ability to check for a buff and recast an item if it isnt up maybe its I am to tired maybe someone can have a look?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local fishy = UnitBuffID("Player",125167)
> local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
> 
> if inCombat == 1 and not fishy then
> ...


lua is case sensitive, try using player instead of Player

----------


## me28791

thanks will give it a go when servers get up

hmm nope still the same

----------


## Bgreen12

> thanks will give it a go when servers get up
> 
> hmm nope still the same


Prob because you're checking for combat before you attempt to attach the fishing charm. Should be more like if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") and not fishy then...

----------


## Kinkeh

> thanks will give it a go when servers get up
> 
> hmm nope still the same


Try this:


```
local combat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
local amifishy = UnitBuffID("player",125167)

if not combat and amifishy ~= nil then
   return true
end
```

----------


## phasechange

Hi guys, I'm looking for a piece of code that will check to see if there's 2 or more mobs and then cast cleave. Can someone help me out?

----------


## Dominium

WTB A holy pally pvp profile :< Bubbbbbbbaaaaa! :3

----------


## yourson

> Anyone to make code that would put demo baner of warrior on mouse over, similar like heroic leap works... you target spot on ground ress button and pequer does rest .
> 
> I tried just by replacing spells and key but it didnt work.
> 
> This is banner itself Demoralizing Banner - Spell - World of Warcraft


Bump  :Smile: . Warriors and healers would be thankful for this one.

----------


## Bekimo

We need good warrior profile?! Anyone? ;>

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@Kinkeh 

I've been trying your pvp profile out in battlegrounds, works well but after a few mins it stops working, no errors just stops attacking. I'll let you know if I find what it is.

----------


## Nerder

Help! I was currently trying to work on a Brewmaster profile, I used the Nova Windwalker one as reference due to them having almost all the same spells. I was able to get the regular rotation, Single and AoE working then I tried adding all of the special damage mitigation spells, which from there messed me up. I'm not the best at writing the scripts for this but have been studying as much as I can and trying to learn more! So if anyone can help then please see whats wrong with this and respond back!

Brewandwind.rar

----------


## Ninjaderp

> We need good warrior profile?! Anyone? ;>


Yes - Use the search-button! There are profiles out there if you look around.

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh 
> 
> I've been trying your pvp profile out in battlegrounds, works well but after a few mins it stops working, no errors just stops attacking. I'll let you know if I find what it is.


Hmm maybe it's the pause, try removing that out of the rotation and see what happens :3

----------


## Jvidiashow

Can someone help me with what this means?

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 10/03/12 22:19:15
Count: 345
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if UnitMana("player") < 75 and nv_CDs and P..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 228
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## averykey

Can't test this right now, can someone test it for me or point out any obvious errors.




```

-- Holy Avenger Check
if UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
    return false
end
 -- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast Ret
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
    if PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
        return false
    end
end
 -- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast Prot
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then
    if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then
        return false
    end
end
 -- Seal Check
local hasSeal = false
if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
 --Censure time/stack check for double jeoparady
local tCensure = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803))
local fCensure = select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803))
 if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then
        if not fCensure or (tCensure - GetTime()) > (fCensure - GetTime()) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
        end
    end
else
    if UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then
        if not tCensure or (tCensure - GetTime()) < (fCensure - GetTime()) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")         end
    end            
end 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can someone help me with what this means?
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 10/03/12 22:19:15
> Count: 345
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> ...


you don't know the spell or have the talent by the looks of it.

----------


## Decaed

Need some help with some code, pretty please  :Smile: 

I'm having problems with Soul Fire hard casting another cast after Molten Core has dropped off. Is there anything I'm missing or something I can tweak to fix this issue?



```

if UnitBuffID("player",122355)
--and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6353)) < 1
--and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1
then
return true
end 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Need some help with some code, pretty please 
> 
> I'm having problems with Soul Fire hard casting another cast after Molten Core has dropped off. Is there anything I'm missing or something I can tweak to fix this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player",122355)--and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6353)) < 1--and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1thenreturn trueend 
> ...


set the delay higher say 500 in the recast delay

----------


## Decaed

> set the delay higher say 500 in the recast delay


Yeah I did try that. But then it weaves in between Shadow bolt and Soul Fire. Like say I have a 5 stack of Molten Core it will cast a SF then a SB then a SF. 

Not sure how to fix it  :Frown: 

I could add "and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 122355)) >= 1" but then it will wait until there's two stacks before casting. Which is a DPS loss.

----------


## gimerak

Hey Kinkeh, Thanks for the Frost DK profiles it's really appreciated, one problem Im having is its not casting Soul Reaping! anyone else having that issue?

----------


## Xelper

I've uploaded my latest ret rotation. It can be downloaded here:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Profiles/xelper_profiles.txt

(Copy and Paste into the "Download from URL" option in the Rotation Editor.)

----------


## AtomX

I'm trying to do a Mistweaver rotation, and can't figure out how to get him to see how many stacks of Mana Tea buff I have (115867) I want it to use mana tea for when I have 2 or more stacks, because I have the glyph for it and in 10 seconds it's hard to build up more than 2 stacks of the stuff, so might as well use it, I have found this keeps my mana up for a LONG time. If anyone could help me on this front I think I could have a good mistweaver profile up and going by the end of the week at the latest!

----------


## firepong

Update 1.6.0 pushed for my Feral Druid Profile. Support added for Dream of Cenarius. It should be decent enough to woo people over. It is a noticeable DPS increase, so if your level 90, please download.

Make sure to update both the Rotation and the DATA file when it pops up or your going to have a lot of problem's with the rotation lol

----------


## lostwalker

I understand that we have about 4-5 people making BM profiles, but is Kick's the only one that has the Lvl 90 Glaive Toss added?

It works really well, but I always like to test all of them. =)

Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> Yeah I did try that. But then it weaves in between Shadow bolt and Soul Fire. Like say I have a 5 stack of Molten Core it will cast a SF then a SB then a SF. 
> 
> Not sure how to fix it 
> 
> I could add "and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 122355)) >= 1" but then it will wait until there's two stacks before casting. Which is a DPS loss.


in shadowbolt just add if you have the mc buff then return false

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Kinkeh, Thanks for the Frost DK profiles it's really appreciated, one problem Im having is its not casting Soul Reaping! anyone else having that issue?


Soul reaper is only casted on bosses @ 35% and bellow.

----------


## averykey

> I've uploaded my latest ret rotation. It can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...r_profiles.txt
> 
> (Copy and Paste into the "Download from URL" option in the Rotation Editor.)


you only want to use divine purpose with 5 holy power if it has less than 2 seconds left to prevent a proc loss
it might freeze for people if they didn't pick up sacred shield because it doesn't check if they have the spell

will the delay list stop the rotation for a sec if it notices that spell being used?

----------


## js1974

@ *averykey*
So i'm not really sure what the issue is but the Boss in Mogu' shan Vaults Elegon the rotation does not work with him I'm not sure if it's a boss type issue or what but the rotation will just quit working Exorcism will quit, Judgement will quit and other abilities just do not function not sure what causes it I made quite a few changes and tried both mop and mopv3 rotations and neither rotation will work properly. What does keep working is TV and CS but nothing else will keep working, Now I restarted then client and pqr and is didn't resolve it so I think there is something else causing it.

On that same note ES does not cast as well on any boss or target dummy. It will take some more testing before I can actually figure out what is going on with it but if I figure anything out i'll post it and let you know.

----------


## sikair27

> Hey Kinkeh, Thanks for the Frost DK profiles it's really appreciated, one problem Im having is its not casting Soul Reaping! anyone else having that issue?





> Soul reaper is only casted on bosses @ 35% and bellow.


I'm aware that you can't support other profiles, however I have noticed a similar issue with the profile I use (Dual wield). The code appears to be exactly the same:


```

<Ability><Name>-- Soul Reaper (Sub 35%)</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>130735</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) / UnitHealthMax(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)if Targethealth &amp;lt; 35 then   if ValidTarget then      if ( UnitLevel(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;) == -1 or UnitIsUnit(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;) ) then         return true      end   end 


```

Would love to have some confirmation from someone with an actual knowledge of this, unlike myself.

----------


## averykey

> @ *averykey*
> So i'm not really sure what the issue is but the Boss in Mogu' shan Vaults Elegon the rotation does not work with him I'm not sure if it's a boss type issue or what but the rotation will just quit working Exorcism will quit, Judgement will quit and other abilities just do not function not sure what causes it I made quite a few changes and tried both mop and mopv3 rotations and neither rotation will work properly. What does keep working is TV and CS but nothing else will keep working, Now I restarted then client and pqr and is didn't resolve it so I think there is something else causing it.
> 
> On that same note ES does not cast as well on any boss or target dummy. It will take some more testing before I can actually figure out what is going on with it but if I figure anything out i'll post it and let you know.


I''m going to try and reach 90 tomorrow and I will test as much as I can, I'm not sure why it wouldn't be working, try xelpers.

Pushing out an update tomorrow, don't know if the raid stuff is fixed could have been execution sentence bugging, not sure.

should have fixed execution sentence, was using wrong spell id
added a check in avenger's shield for prot
tidied up some code
added xelper's delays
xelper's boss/inq check on execution sentence
added in the 90 talents for sacred shield gcd check

working on seal of insight switching for ret solo/pvp/raid and prot raid/pvp, it's mostly done just need to add check in the aoe switch ability 

going to test the double jeopardy code tomorrow, if it works I will add it in.



can anyone tell me how light's hammer works?
I read the tooltip and it sounds like death and decay

Current code for it



```

--Light's Hammerif IsPlayerSpell(114158) then    if RangeCheck(114158, "target") and not UnitChannelInfo("player")  and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then         SpellCancelQueuedSpell()          CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158), "target")if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end     return true     endend 


```

probably won't work just found some dnd code and tried to merge.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm aware that you can't support other profiles, however I have noticed a similar issue with the profile I use (Dual wield). The code appears to be exactly the same:
> 
> Would love to have some confirmation from someone with an actual knowledge of this, unlike myself.





> if *ValidTarget* then


I have a check if the target is valid, the code is in the function ability. If everything checks out, ValidTarget is returned as true. Which I'm guessing is the problem with your profile.

----------


## sikair27

> I have a check if the target is valid, the code is in the function ability. If everything checks out, ValidTarget is returned as true. Which I'm guessing is the problem with your profile.


Fantastic. Thanks for the hand. I'll try to tinker around with this profile and let you know the results.

----------


## Bekimo

> Yes - Use the search-button! There are profiles out there if you look around.


I have tried all warrior profiles that are out there atm and none of them are doing decent job in raids/dungeons. Well maybe "decent" But not even nearly enough what i can do by hand. Would love to make my own but im too damn stupid to learn how. ;<

----------


## yourson

> I have tried all warrior profiles that are out there atm and none of them are doing decent job in raids/dungeons. Well maybe "decent" But not even nearly enough what i can do by hand. Would love to make my own but im too damn stupid to learn how. ;<


Sadly I have to confirm this. In ds era i was being ranged etc... last night my dps was 18k lower then some other warrior I checked logs. 

We managed to kill 5 only due to other people in group being insane...

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> Just an update,
> 
> I'm adding in some ability for world pvp for hunters and i refreshed the code a tad.
> Lock profiles are up in the air but I am working on them, abit slowly.
> still working with a donator about windwalker profile, I've recoded it and hes seeing 5k more dps than the verison on the svn.
> 
> links will be updated shortly.


Is it a PvE or PvP profile for the mistwalker?

----------


## jackus

Any one got the hamstring code for Arms PVP warrior? Cant seem to get old ones working.

----------


## Bgreen12

I'm making a arms warrior profile for pve and pvp. Following simcraft exactly and prioritize the pvp cooldown over the simcraft rotation for the pvp one. I am level 85 now with junk gear and at 84 with a 409 wep (last time I dpsed with it) I was doing 30k single target dps without recklessness. I will release finished 90 for raids when I get to 90..

Also started to **** around with fury. that seems an easy rotation too

Interrupts, spell reflects, disarms, hamstrings and everything else you could want for pvp is working as intended as well

----------


## averykey

Anyone see obvious errors here?



```

-- Seal Checklocal PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")local PlayerMana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then    if not IsInInstance() and PlayerHP <= 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" and PlayerHP <= 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then        CastShapeshiftForm(4)    elseif PlayerMana <= 15 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then        CastShapeshiftForm(4)    elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerMana > 15 then         CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endelseif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then    if PlayerHP <- 25 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then        CastShapeshiftForm(4)    elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 25 then         CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endend-- Blessing of Might/Kingslocal haveBuff = falseif haveBuff == nil then haveBuff = false endif not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 116956) and haveBuff == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")        haveBuff = true    elseif not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 90363) and not UnitBuffID("player", 115921) and haveBuff == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")        haveBuff = true    endend 


```


Can anyone tell me how light's hammer works? I haven't reached 90 yet.

----------


## maleth

> WTB A holy pally pvp profile :< Bubbbbbbbaaaaa! :3


This x1000000.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Anyone see obvious errors here?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Seal Check
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local PlayerMana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
 if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
    if not IsInInstance() and PlayerHP <= 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" and PlayerHP <= 35 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then
        CastShapeshiftForm(4)
    elseif PlayerMana <= 15 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then
        CastShapeshiftForm(4)
    elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerMana > 15 then 
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
    end
elseif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then
    if PlayerHP <- 25 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then
        CastShapeshiftForm(4)
    elseif AoeSwap == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 25 then 
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
    end
end
 -- Blessing of Might/Kings
local haveBuff = false
if haveBuff == nil then haveBuff = false end
if not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then
    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 116956) and haveBuff == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")
        haveBuff = true
    elseif not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 90363) and not UnitBuffID("player", 115921) and haveBuff == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")
        haveBuff = true
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't look at code all the way through, but I suggest using incoming heals added in because if your health is constantly spiking, this slows down the profile from swapping back and forth so much. Multiply by 100 if you use whole percent numbers.



```
(UnitHealth("player")+UnitGetIncomingHeals("player"))/UnitHealthMax("player")
```

----------


## Zyraxian

> UPDATED Elemental Shaman
> changes:
> - left ALT pause
> - not canceling Fire Elemental Totem
> - added Thunderstorm (will be used only if glyphed)
> Info:
> Left Shift - light AoE (FS, magma totem(if in range <8y), ES(7 stacks),chain lightning
> Left Control - heavy AoE (FS, magma totem, earthquake, ES(7stacks), thunderstorm(glyphed), chain lightinig
> 
> ...


Awesome profile! Works perfectly. However, could you add Elemental Blast to the rotation. EB is a huge DPS increase at level 90! Also, an option for Purge would be great.

One question. I wonder if there's a way to toggle between single target and AoE using Scroll Lock on/off instead of Shift?

----------


## averykey

> Didn't look at code all the way through, but I suggest using incoming heals added in because if your health is constantly spiking, this slows down the profile from swapping back and forth so much. Multiply by 100 if you use whole percent numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (UnitHealth("player")+UnitGetIncomingHeals("player"))/UnitHealthMax("player")
> ```


Thanks, how does it detect incoming heals? I need to add healing for arenas and it looks like it will be very helpful

edit: need to spread rep before giving =(

----------


## lawlmoto

> Thanks, how does it detect incoming heals? I need to add healing for arenas and it looks like it will be very helpful
> 
> edit: need to spread rep before giving =(


Its built in api.
Try on a healer class, UnitGetIncomingHeals("player") while casting a heal on self.

Dump: value=UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")
[1]=38725

----------


## Xelper

> you only want to use divine purpose with 5 holy power if it has less than 2 seconds left to prevent a proc loss
> it might freeze for people if they didn't pick up sacred shield because it doesn't check if they have the spell
> 
> will the delay list stop the rotation for a sec if it notices that spell being used?


I didn't really work out Divine Purpose since I don't use it. Its supposed to be a wash vs Holy Avenger (what I use.) (within 1-2%)

Sacred Shield is the very last ability in the rotation, and Skip Unknown is set to True... so even if Skip Unknown is broken (is it?) it wont matter if it tries to cast it.

Yes, the delay list stops the rotation for 1 second if it notices the spell trying to be cast by the player. You shouldn't use a delay for any automated abilities. If the spell is cast successfully the delay is ended early and the rotation resumes. You need to setup the delay list the same way I do (using PQR_RotationStarted variable) because the delay list is cleared on rotation change.

----------


## js1974

@ *averykey*

Another very interesting issue is the rotation just completely dies if you use Mass Execution glyph but single target rotation and it does the same if you use Sanctified Wrath instead of DP or HA I'll do some more testing today and try to narrow down where the issues are coming from Glyph vs Talent wise.

----------


## PIPOL13

firepong
Hey, do not you think that the "Son of Cenarius" worse than the same "Heart of the Wild" as rotation with the dock seemed to me almost no real encounters with the current trend (even in heroics, where melee is prepared for fate to run out, knock down, kite and so on). Perhaps this is due more to energoregeneratsiey, with her now everything is not smooth!
Perhaps a set of Gere and with full reforging to haste, something will change in rotation with the dock. Shred more there, more manual, easier to feel the moment when it's time to drain and heal hang Blida under use from a dock.
Yet at the moment 6% Agility looks very interesting.

----------


## cahe

LF good druid resto rotation any1 help?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> LF good druid resto rotation any1 help?


if u have dropbox ill let u be the last person to try out my WIP resto druid.... only heard good things so far

----------


## Sovietbobcat

While lvn the Shaman 85atm, in an instance as Resto. 

I have noticed it gets stuck on casting Unleashed Elements and having to manually click it for the rotations to continue, or people will die as you stand trying to spam the instant ability. 
While UE is on CD profiles work fine.

It is the same in vorn10, Sheuron ,Sheepmoon Resto profiles.

----------


## gimerak

> Soul reaper is only casted on bosses @ 35% and bellow.


Im excited to see the future in your profile if you choose to keep it going, It wasn't even working for bosses but restarted PQR and its good. Thanks again for your work and time.

----------


## ace99ro

> While lvn the Shaman 85atm, in an instance as Resto. 
> 
> I have noticed it gets stuck on casting Unleashed Elements and having to manually click it for the rotations to continue, or people will die as you stand trying to spam the instant ability. 
> While UE is on CD profiles work fine.
> 
> It is the same in vorn10, Sheuron ,Sheepmoon Resto profiles.


all profiles HANG when multiple debuffs are up and it hangs on spamming dispell - problem is dispell now has 8 sec cd - remove the dispell from the rotation and it will work fine

----------


## ace99ro

also , is anyone working on an optimized Enhanced Shaman rotation , they do insane dps atm , i am using CPO's rotation but it lacks a lot of dps - the other enhance shammy in the guild that has the same gear as me - same reforges etc - bursts 120-130k dps ( while CPO's profile never passed 95k ) and he also sustains >65k dps for the whole fight , while i go down below 50k dps for the majority of the time 

im using mastery - crit - haste prio ( tough crit and haste are very close due to this shitty blue hc gear ) + Echo of Elements and Unleashed Fury

----------


## kickmydog

Anyone have some good code for the Crossing Over debuff from the third boss in Vaults?



```

--crossed over Gara'jal the Spiritbender
local crossedover = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
if crossedove and crossedove - GetTime() < 1.5 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 


```

this doesn't seem to be working.

----------


## kuukuu

Updated my Brewmaster profile with CastByName to hopefully prevent it from freezing and also added in some range checks so you don't waste abilities running to the mob. Let me know if things aren't working as my monk isn't high enough to test everything yet so some is just guess work atm.

Also: how do I get a signature on this forum so I can put the link in my sig and make it easier for people...

EDIT: I'm not a lazy leecher anymore! Woo!

----------


## js1974

> Anyone have some good code for the Crossing Over debuff from the third boss in Vaults?
> 
> [PHP]--crossed over Gara'jal the Spiritbender
> local crossedover = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
> if crossedove and crossedove - GetTime() < 1.5 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end[PHP]
> 
> this doesn't seem to be working.


I don't see a health check in there, You have to be @ 100% HP to port out.

----------


## averykey

> I didn't really work out Divine Purpose since I don't use it. Its supposed to be a wash vs Holy Avenger (what I use.) (within 1-2%)
> 
> Sacred Shield is the very last ability in the rotation, and Skip Unknown is set to True... so even if Skip Unknown is broken (is it?) it wont matter if it tries to cast it.
> 
> Yes, the delay list stops the rotation for 1 second if it notices the spell trying to be cast by the player. You shouldn't use a delay for any automated abilities. If the spell is cast successfully the delay is ended early and the rotation resumes. You need to setup the delay list the same way I do (using PQR_RotationStarted variable) because the delay list is cleared on rotation change.




```

if PQR_RotationStarted == true then    -- Should be reloaded every time you reload Profile (No more needing to /rl)    PQR_RotationStarted = false-- VariablesPQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.3PQR_SpellAvailableTime = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)-- DelaysPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine ShieldPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(853, 0, 1) --Hammer of JusticePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) --Hand of SacrificePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1044, 0, 1) --Hand of FreedomPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(20066, 0, 1) --RepentancePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1022, 0, 1) --Hand of ProtectionPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) --Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay)PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(105706, 76095, 1) -- Potion of Mogu Power    if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then        -- Load Data File        if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Avery_Data.lua") == false then             PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Avery_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")            PQR_StopRotation()            return true        end    endend 


```

This is what I have right now; I saw you still had the latency changer, does this replace it correctly? 


```

PQR_SpellAvailableTime = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000) 


```





> Anyone have some good code for the Crossing Over debuff from the third boss in Vaults?
> 
> [PHP]--crossed over Gara'jal the Spiritbender
> local crossedover = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
> if crossedove and crossedove - GetTime() < 1.5 then RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end[PHP]
> 
> this doesn't seem to be working.


I just read up on the fight, when do you hit the button? Icy-veins doesn't have any info on it.

nvm, just found an id for the button? http://www.wowdb.com/spells/120715-return-soul
you hit the button to return from the spirit realm? from what I read, you need to be fully healed before pressing the button so something like.

http://www.wowdb.com/spells/116272-banishment

--Banished
if select(7,UnitDebuffID("player", 116272)) then
if (100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")) == 100 then
RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
end
end

----------


## bambam922

Xelper, has there ever been a fix for ret paladins spam casting their seal?

----------


## kickmydog

I think i fixed it, had some typos.

----------


## me28791

> Try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> local combat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
> local amifishy = UnitBuffID("player",125167)
> 
> if not combat and amifishy ~= nil then
>    return true
> ...


sorry been away for a day or so, is still the same hmmm I will have to play around with it a bit so see what the issue is (more then likely me)

thanks for that as well

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> all profiles HANG when multiple debuffs are up and it hangs on spamming dispell - problem is dispell now has 8 sec cd - remove the dispell from the rotation and it will work fine


It is not a Dispell, but a buff.

Unleash Elements
Instant	15 sec cooldown
Focuses the elemental force imbued in the Shaman's weaponry, with the concentrated effects depending on the enchantment unleashed.

Eg,Resto you would use * Earthliving Weapon: Heals the target and buffs the Shaman's next direct heal by 20%.

I have not been able to work it right yet, so I have just removed it from rotation and manually adding it on fights when required.

----------


## averykey

trying to figure out how to fish with pqr, anyone want to help

current code, just trying to work out everything I need.



```

local FISHING_IDS = { 131474, 131490, 131476 }local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()local FISHING_BOBBER = { "FishingBobber", "Bobber", "Fishing Bobber", "Fishing_Bobber" } --unsure of name or id, lolif fishing == nil and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") and GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0 and not UnitCastingInfo("player") and gotloot == 0 then RunMacroText("/cast Fishing")elseif fishing == GetSpellInfo(FISHING_IDS) then    for _,v in ipairs(FISHING_BOBBER) do InteractUnit(v) end end if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end endend 


```

I would like to make this work for all languages once it's finished, I just need the ids, so if anyone has bobber ids or any ids at all, I would appreciate and rep+ for them.



edit: 




> It is not a Dispell, but a buff.
> 
> Unleash Elements
> Instant	15 sec cooldown
> Focuses the elemental force imbued in the Shaman's weaponry, with the concentrated effects depending on the enchantment unleashed.
> 
> Eg,Resto you would use * Earthliving Weapon: Heals the target and buffs the Shaman's next direct heal by 20%.
> 
> I have not been able to work it right yet, so I have just removed it from rotation and manually adding it on fights when required.


post the ability code, I'll see if I can help at all

----------


## sgdevoid

Anyone make a decent Monk Windwalker profile? Was using one that was posted a while ago but seems like its pretty buggy as I level higher.  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone make a decent Monk Windwalker profile? Was using one that was posted a while ago but seems like its pretty buggy as I level higher.


use the one on Team Nova's SVN

----------


## yourson

> I think i fixed it, had some typos.


Can you or anyone post complete and working code for Gara'jal the Spiritbender?

----------


## cahe

> if u have dropbox ill let u be the last person to try out my WIP resto druid.... only heard good things so far


Yes i have dropbox  :Smile:  Send adress on PM  :Smile:

----------


## snowhawk

> I would like to make this work for all languages once it's finished, I just need the ids, so if anyone has bobber ids or any ids at all, I would appreciate and rep+ for them.


Fishing ID I've been using is 131474 and the bobber ID is 35591

----------


## KleskReaver

Okay guys, Since everyone is so awesome and PQR is amazing I thought I'd put my 2 cents in :)

I haven't seen anything from [Blinded] for a while, so I've updated the Assassination portion of his Rogue profile to reflect current 5.0.5 rotation and ability use:

Attachment 10676* Assassination Rogue* Attachment 10677
All credit goes to [Blinded] for the original code/rotation*:Required Talents:*

Attachment 10679

*:Info:*

Removed "Ambush" from the rotation and uses "Mutilate" as your "Stealth Opener" (which is why you need "Shadow Focus" instead of "Subterfuge")If you're in combat and you do not have a target, it will autotarget the nearest enemy (good for multi-targets in range after your 1st target dies)Uses "Mutilate" and "Dispatch" as your combo point builders, "Dispatch" with "Blindside" procs and when enemy is < 35% healthKeeps "Rupture" up on your targetKeeps "Slice and Dice" up on youUses "Envenom" at >= 5 combo points or when "Slice and Dice" has < 3 seconds left (To gain the 36 second SnD buff)Should be "Anticipation" Talent-ready as the code supports having more than 5 combo points (not tested as my rogue is not yet level 90)
*:More Info:*

This is a PvE only profile

"Left Control" key switches between AOE and single target modes
AOE mode will spam "Fan of Knives" at < 5 combo points and uses "Crimson Tempest" at >= 5 combo points

There is code in the profile to use "Right Shift" as a toggle for your Cooldowns ("Vendetta", "Vanish" and "Preparation"). I have removed these from the rotation as I prefer to manage these myself, If you would like to have them used automatically you'll just need to add them back into the "Current Abilities" list in the "Rotation Editor"

I also prefer "Shadowstep" over "Preparation" as Assassination is not as Stealth-heavy as Subtlety

Hold "Left Shift" to pause rotation

*:"To Do" List:*

Add "Redirect" supportMaybe add a Combat rotation (not interested in Subtlety)
*:Download:*

https://rapidshare.com/files/2205547..._Rogue_1.0.rar

----------


## derfred

Tried both Xelpers and Averekeys Ret-Paladin profiles but none of them seems to work properly, anyone got an easy fix for this (maybe some small line of code that just needs editing)?

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Can someone point me somewhere to get Mage PVE profile?

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Tried both Xelpers and Averekeys Ret-Paladin profiles but none of them seems to work properly, anyone got an easy fix for this (maybe some small line of code that just needs editing)?


Use Dominium's Ret Pvp profile, It has solo'd every mob/group/elite/rare in Panda Land -World Raid bosses.

----------


## derfred

> Use Dominium's Ret Pvp profile, It has solo'd every mob/group/elite/rare in Panda Land -World Raid bosses.


Thanks alot for the tip but im looking for a more purely raid-pve optimized rotation profile

----------


## odano1988

anyone have a level 90 release for fire mage or elemental shaman?Still using ones that we're made for 85s.

----------


## mrleo

im in need of an AOE (arena) disarm code-pummel code if anyone has a good one ty  :Wink:  (bubba i trust you  :Big Grin: )

----------


## crystal_tech

Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip

still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death

key mods-
hold left shift to pause
left alt toggles AoE
left Shift toggles Fist of Fury

I'd like feedback before i start coding Brewmaster.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> hold left shift to pause
> left alt toggles AoE
> ...


Can't wait to try  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

> Tried both Xelpers and Averekeys Ret-Paladin profiles but none of them seems to work properly, anyone got an easy fix for this (maybe some small line of code that just needs editing)?


What exactly do you mean no properly working? Averekeys works just fine.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Tried both Xelpers and Averekeys Ret-Paladin profiles but none of them seems to work properly, anyone got an easy fix for this (maybe some small line of code that just needs editing)?


Then maybe you should give pointers on what in their profiles arent working properly, as you put it. Instead of just saying "-doesnt work!! fix plz!" It would help them help you.

----------


## derfred

I cant find the place where i wrote 


> -doesnt work!! fix plz!


 you must have misstaken me for someone else

Secondly start to use the search function, its there for a reason




> Xelper, has there ever been a fix for ret paladins spam casting their seal?


And since he already stated the problem its pretty unnecessary for me to repeat it dont you think?

----------


## js1974

> I cant find the place where i wrote you must have misstaken me for someone else
> 
> Secondly start to use the search function, its there for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> And since he already stated the problem its pretty unnecessary for me to repeat it dont you think?


_Averekeys Ret profile works fine, If you are experiencing an issue with his from a seal problem you are using an old verison.

@_ _Averekeys


_I figured out the issue with using the talent sanctified wrath instead of DP or HA. When you have sanctified wrath it gives you access to using Hammer of Wrath at all times instead of just during 20% HP or Avenging Wrath. Because of that the check for Hammer of Wrath in the code is.



```

local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")-- prevent hangupif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then    return falseend-- prevents waste of holy powerif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return falseend-- hammer of wrathif UnitBuffID("player", 31884) or EnemyHP <= 20 then    if RangeCheck(24275, "target") and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(24275), "target")    endend 


```

We would also need to add the check for the Sanctified Wrath talent, Since it's not checking for that it doesn't cast Hammer of Wrath at all times like it should be able to do. I'm not sure how to add that additional check myself so if anyone knows how to check it and add it into the ability it would be appreciated!

----------


## chumii

looking for a warrior pvp profile.. arms or fury, dont know whats better in pvp right now.. any out there?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can't wait to try


its right shift for fists of fury sorry for the double left shift

----------


## Tolpan

The profile from sheuron for shami heal was great ... but now i`m looking for a monk healer profile ..

@sheuron: are you working on a mistweaver profile?
@Novateam: your new windwalker profile is perfect for leveling monks, thx for that!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im in need of an AOE (arena) disarm code-pummel code if anyone has a good one ty  (bubba i trust you )


Is my current one not working? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nerder

I know there has been a high demand on monk profiles, I've been trying to work one for Brewmaster, Kuukuu's is very good, just there are things to fine tune if you want it to be the most optimal rotation performance. I myself have tried writing a Brewmaster one but as I'm not a the greatest at the scripting I'm having errors with mine... If I could get someone who would work with me on this that would be great! I've been 90 on my monk for a week now, the current Nova Windwalker one is very good at lvl 90 also, I do not see it needing much done to it at all. I've got compliments in dungeons saying for how low my gear was when I dinged 90 to now that monks DPS is OP, all to thank to the profile.

I know the rotations for both manually yet have issues with the brewmaster one making it 100% because not all the time do I have the best reaction time.

So, long story short if I can get someone knowledgeable on the codes to assist me in my brewmaster it would be greatly appreciated! I have the 1st hand experience and can be a tester. I'm just running out of ideas by myself on how to fix this.

Please give a helping hand!

----------


## averykey

> _Averekeys Ret profile works fine, If you are experiencing an issue with his from a seal problem you are using an old verison.
> 
> @_ _Averekeys
> 
> 
> _I figured out the issue with using the talent sanctified wrath instead of DP or HA. When you have sanctified wrath it gives you access to using Hammer of Wrath at all times instead of just during 20% HP or Avenging Wrath. Because of that the check for Hammer of Wrath in the code is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding it in, thanks rep+

----------


## Vogel81

Kuukuu will you be adding Elusive Brew to the rotation when you have more than 9 stacks?

----------


## Master34

10-11 stack will be perfect imo

----------


## Master34

> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> hold left shift to pause
> left alt toggles AoE
> ...


OMG Crystal_tech is a genius!!! +REP for him guyz!!!! i donate for that profile for sure!!! Man its perfect!! Nothing to say!! you are my new best friend...

----------


## sheuron

> The profile from sheuron for shami heal was great ... but now i`m looking for a monk healer profile ..
> 
> @sheuron: are you working on a mistweaver profile?
> @Novateam: your new windwalker profile is perfect for leveling monks, thx for that!


no, im only playing as protection warrior

----------


## crystal_tech

ok quick question i'm trying to figure out which is better:



```
local EnergyRegen = select(2, GetPowerRegen("player"))
local timetoEnergyCap = (100 - PlayerEnergy) * (1.0 / EnergyRegen)

or

UnitPower('player") <= (100 - (select(2,GetPowerRegen("player")) * 5))
```

what i'm trying to find out is the best way to convert energy.time_to_max from simcraft to a usable pqr var. so just need some input.

----------


## philsta420

Does anyone know if the Interrupt profile has been fixed or not mine does not seem to be working. Or i should say hasn't been working for a while now.. Any help most appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ok quick question i'm trying to figure out which is better:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local EnergyRegen = select(2, GetPowerRegen("player"))
> local timetoEnergyCap = (100 - PlayerEnergy) * (1.0 / EnergyRegen)
> 
> or
> ...


This is what I was using in my rogue profile to pool energy. If I had to re-do it i would set up my own global pause timers that the profile checked.



```
local e=60 --how much energy you want to pool
if UnitPower("player")<e and PQR_SpellAvailable(1856) then
	local r=GetPowerRegen()
	local t=((e-r)-UnitPower("player"))/r
	PQR_DelayRotation(t)
end
```

----------


## Aegeus

> Does anyone know if the Interrupt profile has been fixed or not mine does not seem to be working. Or i should say hasn't been working for a while now.. Any help most appreciated


Remember to select 'Interrupt All Spells' in the options ;-)

----------


## sikair27

Anyone else having issues with Decaed's DW frost dk profile not using Soul Reaper? Tried fixing it myself to no avail. Would love an update if possible!

----------


## replikatoren

Hey guys,
got a simple update for knightnovas SMF rotation for Warriors.
All credits go to knightnova, I just did some really really small improvements, well for me it were improvements at least ^^
Just modified the single target rotation for my needs...
have fun trying it out.
File-Upload.net - WARRIOR-simcraft-smf.rar

----------


## zahremar

this UnitPower('player") <= (100 - (select(2,GetPowerRegen("player")) * 5))

or
local inactiveRegen, activeRegen = GetPowerRegen("player")
UnitPower("player") <= 100 - (activeRegen * 5) ......

----------


## js1974

> Adding it in, thanks rep+


More testing done, If you have the glyph of mass exorcism it doesn't cast exorcism at all but it doesn't skip it either it will just hang up, If you add mass exorcism into being cast in the single rotation that clogs up the rotation as well. I'm going to do some testing with all three talents and see if it's just the Mass Exo glyph causing the hang up as well.

----------


## kuukuu

> Kuukuu will you be adding Elusive Brew to the rotation when you have more than 9 stacks?


Hmmm, thought that was in there. Let me check it and I'll add it iff not.

----------


## kuukuu

> I know there has been a high demand on monk profiles, I've been trying to work one for Brewmaster, Kuukuu's is very good, just there are things to fine tune if you want it to be the most optimal rotation performance. I myself have tried writing a Brewmaster one but as I'm not a the greatest at the scripting I'm having errors with mine... If I could get someone who would work with me on this that would be great! I've been 90 on my monk for a week now, the current Nova Windwalker one is very good at lvl 90 also, I do not see it needing much done to it at all. I've got compliments in dungeons saying for how low my gear was when I dinged 90 to now that monks DPS is OP, all to thank to the profile.
> 
> I know the rotations for both manually yet have issues with the brewmaster one making it 100% because not all the time do I have the best reaction time.
> 
> So, long story short if I can get someone knowledgeable on the codes to assist me in my brewmaster it would be greatly appreciated! I have the 1st hand experience and can be a tester. I'm just running out of ideas by myself on how to fix this.
> 
> Please give a helping hand!


I'm open to suggestions on how to improve mine if you want to collaborate on one. I haven't had a 90 monk since beta so testing my code is rather difficult at the moment.

----------


## philsta420

> Remember to select 'Interrupt All Spells' in the options ;-)


I've done that Already it stopped working after that

----------


## Deathshiver

I'm having a problem with my abilities locking up in the middle of combat. It will work fine for a bit but then will stop using abilities altogether. If I try to manually use abilities myself it won't let me until combat completely ends -- so I'm stuck autoattacking even after disabling PQR.

Can anyone help me?

----------


## DymondKing

Hey guys, after a few weeks of the odd tinkering of PQR I'm still unable to get this sucker to launch. 
The client and program are both fully updated. Im running the client as 32bit (though i'm on 7 Pro-64bit)
but every time I launch the sucker i just get this screen: https://i.imgur.com/G1XYM.png
can anyone offer some advice on what to do?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm having a problem with my abilities locking up in the middle of combat. It will work fine for a bit but then will stop using abilities altogether. If I try to manually use abilities myself it won't let me until combat completely ends -- so I'm stuck autoattacking even after disabling PQR.
> 
> Can anyone help me?


known issue many workarounds/fixes for it

it boils down to morphed or shared ids for some spells so you need to use castspellbyname(getspellinfo(id), nil) to get it to work.

----------


## Deathshiver

> known issue many workarounds/fixes for it
> 
> it boils down to morphed or shared ids for some spells so you need to use castspellbyname(getspellinfo(id), nil) to get it to work.


Do I use this in the lua code where I would normally return true? Do I still return true?

----------


## abndrew82

> Hmmm, thought that was in there. Let me check it and I'll add it iff not.


I tried to use the 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt

And do a download profile from URL, but it errors and says that the URL is invalid.

I got the version from kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting

But not sure if this is current

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just an update to those that don't follow my thread, i've released the Resto Drood profile  :Big Grin: 

It's great for Heroic Dungeons and Random BG's  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> I tried to use the 
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt
> 
> And do a download profile from URL, but it errors and says that the URL is invalid.
> 
> I got the version from kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> But not sure if this is current
> ...


That is not current atm no. Apparently PQR hates https links so that's why you're getting the invalid URL. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt should work. 

Also updated some things so you'll want to save your files before updating just in case the new code doesn't work as it hasn't been tested. Current version is 1.3.

----------


## DymondKing

> Hey guys, after a few weeks of the odd tinkering of PQR I'm still unable to get this sucker to launch.
> The client and program are both fully updated. Im running the client as 32bit (though i'm on 7 Pro-64bit)
> but every time I launch the sucker i just get this screen: https://i.imgur.com/G1XYM.png
> can anyone offer some advice on what to do?


To expand on this, I re-installed .NET to no error change. I also used .NET Framework Cleanup Tool and reinstalled it with [Slim] .NET Framework 4 Full x86/x64.
I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I've searched almost everywhere for people getting the same error and nobody responding to them as well. So I'm somewhat baffled as to the problem.
Any advice anyone?

----------


## Koalemos

It would be nice if we could get a thread made just for released and ready profiles for this. It's hard to search through so many pages to find the newest one.

That being said I'm trying to find the best pve enhance/resto shaman profile. The one I have now works really well for enhance but I haven't found an updated one for resto.

Thanks!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It would be nice if we could get a thread made just for released and ready profiles for this. It's hard to search through so many pages to find the newest one.
> 
> That being said I'm trying to find the best pve enhance/resto shaman profile. The one I have now works really well for enhance but I haven't found an updated one for resto.
> 
> Thanks!


look in the profiles and maps section of Bots

----------


## firepong

> To expand on this, I re-installed .NET to no error change. I also used .NET Framework Cleanup Tool and reinstalled it with [Slim] .NET Framework 4 Full x86/x64.
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I've searched almost everywhere for people getting the same error and nobody responding to them as well. So I'm somewhat baffled as to the problem.
> Any advice anyone?


I get this as well on mine. I just click continue and go my day as always. I have found out a little tidbit to help on this matter though. If the game is a direct install on the system, as in installed through the CD/DVD/Direct Download instead of just a back-up of the folder, the error miraculously goes away. But when I start it up on a system with WoW copied over from another system. I get the error. My guess, it has something to do with where PQRotation get's the location of your WoW folder.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## averykey

Been working on the profile a lot these past few days, I think seal switching is fixed for everyone, updated the self buffing to check for grace of air and to cast bok, if we don't have any of the stat buffs.

Sacred shield should be updated for everything
Level 90 talents are done.
Emancipate is almost finished, 
working on hof/wog/fol if you have selfless healer for arenas/bgs 
working on hoj/repen/foj/rebuke/turn evil interrupt profile for pve/pvp

Here are my ideas right now, let me know if you have any and I will try to implement it.

flash of light/Wog at any holy power in raid if lay on hands/healthstone is not available at < 15% health
hand of sanc on a raid member if they are about to die, priority tank > healer - ignore dps?
hand of sanc wont be cast on healer if we have bop available, but I think that only stops melee damage? - might not work
seal of insight switching when < 20 % health and we dont have loh/health stone/enough mana for fol/enough holy power for wog on prot, ret when solo/dungeon/scenarios, I could have it switch at < 10% health in raid for ret if all of the conditions above are met

all of the ideas above will try to be casted on a free gcd/replace sacred shield refreshing? so you still do maximum dps unless we are extremely low <10%

I will release an update later so people have the 90 talents

----------


## kayonekayone

> Just an update to those that don't follow my thread, i've released the Resto Drood profile 
> 
> It's great for Heroic Dungeons and Random BG's



Hi bu_ba_911,

i have an issue with the nova holy pala profil. when i turn on the rotation it drops down to 14-16 fps and it is not playable. what can i do? thanks a lot for a fast reply.

greetings!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi bu_ba_911,
> 
> i have an issue with the nova holy pala profil. when i turn on the rotation it drops down to 14-16 fps and it is not playable. what can i do? thanks a lot for a fast reply.
> 
> greetings!


I can't speak from first hand experience, but maybe try removing light of dawn or something and seeing if that helps? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PIPOL13

firepong!!!
Hey, do not you think that the "Son of Cenarius" worse than the same "Heart of the Wild" as rotation with the dock seemed to me almost no real encounters with the current trend (even in heroics, where melee is prepared for fate to run out, knock down, kite and so on). Perhaps this is due more to energoregeneratsiey, with her now everything is not smooth!
Perhaps a set of Gere and with full reforging to haste, something will change in rotation with the dock. Shred more there, more manual, easier to feel the moment when it's time to drain and heal hang Blida under use from a dock.
Yet at the moment 6% Agility looks very interesting.

----------


## averykey

Hey I almost have double jeopardy fixed but I need a little more help, it won't cast judgment at all and I' not sure why.


```

--Censure time/stack check for double jeoparady 
local tCensure = (select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player"))) 
local fCensure = (select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player"))) 
 -- Judgment 
if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then 
    if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then 
        if not fCensure or select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() > select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() then 
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus") 
        end 
elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then 
        if not tCensure or select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() < select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() then 
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target") 
        end 
    end 


```

I was trying tCensure - GetTime() and the same for fCensure but I got the error, can't do arithmetic on a nil value.

I also had an else between focus and target logic but I changed it to an elseif, because I need to throw in a glyph check when this works, so people without the glyph can still use it.

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba I have heard from some theorycrafters that Holy paladin Eternal Flame is giving us more then Sacred Shield. What's your opinion on this ? And Will you add support for that talent?

I think that Eternal Flame is similiar to rejuvenation but I might be wrong.

----------


## kayonekayone

> I can't speak from first hand experience, but maybe try removing light of dawn or something and seeing if that helps? 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2



no it is the same issue, debug says nothing. i do not unterstand this problem.

----------


## averykey

> @bu_ba I have heard from some theorycrafters that Holy paladin Eternal Flame is giving us more then Sacred Shield. What's your opinion on this ? And Will you add support for that talent?
> 
> I think that Eternal Flame is similiar to rejuvenation but I might be wrong.


Depends on your raid comp, if you have a disc priest it's better to take eternal flame, other wise you should keep sacred shield because it's free and you can put it on multiple people, it's not really viable to have a ret to put it on other people because ret has 1 free gcd every 20? seconds and keeping it on himself would be more useful, unless you have a gimmick fight or some odd tactic.

Prot might be able to, but their rotation doesn't have a free gcd often. Maybe when the raid is more geared up, it will be the thing to do but for now it's not.

----------


## SpyroPT

> Depends on your raid comp, if you have a disc priest it's better to take eternal flame, other wise you should keep sacred shield because it's free and you can put it on multiple people, it's not really viable to have a ret to put it on other people because ret has 1 free gcd every 20? seconds and keeping it on himself would be more useful, unless you have a gimmick fight or some odd tactic.
> 
> Prot might be able to, but their rotation doesn't have a free gcd often. Maybe when the raid is more geared up, it will be the thing to do but for now it's not.


I'm actually talking about Holy Paladin, not Retribution Paladins, if that's what you meant.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Just an update to those that don't follow my thread, i've released the Resto Drood profile 
> 
> It's great for Heroic Dungeons and Random BG's


Awesome stuff, I'll give it a try later today.  :Smile:

----------


## huntz

hello any news on CT's BM hunter PvE profile?

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

still looking for mage pve profile, anyone knows one and where to find it? :/ I can only find outdated ones.

----------


## xdfragged

Can someone please tell me how to cast Rune of Power for mage with the left control button I am wanting to add it to the profile I use but cant seem to get it to work

----------


## averykey

Since ret needs 4 rotations right now to perform optimally, I have been thinking of a way to use modifiers to switch between modes.

current situations where abilities change

truth/cs/templar - single target
truth/cs/ds - 2-3 targets
truth/hotr/ds 4-8 targets
sotr/hotr/ds 9+ targets

I was thinking of something like



```

--Combat Mode switchif modtime == nil then modtime = 0 endif IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 *then    modtime = GetTime()    if CsMode then*        CsSwap = false        PQR_WriteToChat("Cs/Truth/Templar Mode: \124cFFE61515")    else        TruthSwap = true        PQR_WriteToChat("Cs/Truth/Ds Mode: \124cFF15E615")    endendif IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 *then    modtime = GetTime()    if HotrMode then*        HotrSwap = false        PQR_WriteToChat("Hotr/Truth/Ds Mode: \124cFFE61515")    else        HotrSwap = true        PQR_WriteToChat("Hotr/Sotr/Ds Mode: \124cFF15E615")    endend 


```


but I want to know if there is an easier way to go about this, if I do it this way I will need to re-write a lot of the profile so I was wondering if anyone had another way.


edit: finished implementing it, have a weird problem with seal switching now though :O
It switches from righteous to truth over and over when I get to hotrswap = true / Hotr/Sotr/Ds mode

Anyone know why?



```

-- Seal Checkif not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 then        if CsSwap == false or CsSwap == true or HotrSwap == false  then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        endelseif GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 then        if HotrSwap == true then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end    endend 


```



```

--Combat Mode switch if modtime == nil then modtime = 0 end if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then     modtime = GetTime()     if CsSwap then         CsSwap = false         PQR_WriteToChat("Cs/Truth/Templar Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")     else         CsSwap = true         PQR_WriteToChat("Cs/Truth/Ds Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")     end endif IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then     modtime = GetTime()     if HotrSwap then        HotrSwap = false         PQR_WriteToChat("Hotr/Truth/Ds Mode: \124cFFE61515Disabled")     else         HotrSwap = true         PQR_WriteToChat("Hotr/Sotr/Ds Mode: \124cFF15E615Enabled")     end end 


```



```

CsSwap = nilHotrSwap = nilhave that in my load lua file, so it resets every profile reload 


```

----------


## freaki

to all those people who cannot find profiles through the search here is a list of profiles
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)
with thanks to camaris

----------


## tigerwoods2012

@Averykey Been using your profile for some time and look forward to the update. Thanks for all your effort and keep up the great work.

----------


## odano1988

freaki already knew about that but alot of them havent been updated for lvl 90. thats why i was asking if anyone had ele sham for 90 or mage for 90 fire.

----------


## crystal_tech

> To expand on this, I re-installed .NET to no error change. I also used .NET Framework Cleanup Tool and reinstalled it with [Slim] .NET Framework 4 Full x86/x64.
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I've searched almost everywhere for people getting the same error and nobody responding to them as well. So I'm somewhat baffled as to the problem.
> Any advice anyone?


if your vista or newer use 4.5 from here: Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012

----------


## Bosken

Okey so I'm new to this, downloaded affliction profile and tried it out. Everything worked great, until the mob was dead that I tried it on, then my fps in wow dropped to between 3-11.
I mounted up and it disappeared, I tried killing another mob and the fps lag came back when it was dead. As soon as I enter a fight the fps rise to 90, too only drop after the fight. 
Ideas?

----------


## The Metal

> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> hold left shift to pause
> left alt toggles AoE
> ...


Awesome, thank you for making this.

Can't wait for the eventual Brewmaster profile  :Smile: 

+rep

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@Bubba

Holy Pally
Disc Priest
Resto Druid
Beta Mistweaver Monk
Resto Shaman?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

btw resto druid works like a dream  :Smile:

----------


## Razzaxius

> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> hold left shift to pause
> left alt toggles AoE
> ...


When does it use Zen Sphere and Dampen Harm? I've been testing it, but it doesnt seem to use any of them? Neither could i find it coded in somehwere?

PS: Other then that it looks great. But i'd really love some support for Chi Wave instead of Zen Sphere, and Diffuse Magic instead of Dampen Harm.

----------


## crystal_tech

> When does it use Zen Sphere and Dampen Harm? I've been testing it, but it doesnt seem to use any of them? Neither could i find it coded in somehwere?
> 
> PS: Other then that it looks great. But i'd really love some support for Chi Wave instead of Zen Sphere, and Diffuse Magic instead of Dampen Harm.


still working on it, just working on getting the single target stuff out of the way before adding cds in

----------


## DymondKing

> if your vista or newer use 4.5 from here: Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012


Thanks for the reply bud. I downloaded what you linked me but I still got the same error. I'm totally baffled and am at my wits end on this, I must have tried a few dozen several ways of going about this .NET problem and It still ends up the same.

----------


## Bottter

Anyone have a new interrupt file ?

Since MOP Release the standard one didn´t work anymore

----------


## DymondKing

> Thanks for the reply bud. I downloaded what you linked me but I still got the same error. I'm totally baffled and am at my wits end on this, I must have tried a few dozen several ways of going about this .NET problem and It still ends up the same.


In case I'm not providing enough spec information, I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit), but running WoW as 32bit. Made sure that there is no Antivirus problems by disabling it, adding exceptions, ect. Have used this a great many times in the past with no problems like the one I'm getting now. Ive uninstalled, repairs, replaced, and tried compatibility efforts to fix the .NET problem.
I downloaded WoW from the site (didn't install from the DVDs), and tried several different ways of launching PQR. (Tried to launch WoW via the client, started WoW first than tried PQR, and tried everything from changing compatibility to admin rights).

----------


## SpyroPT

@Bu_ba I don't know if you have read my last post, but it seems Eternal Flame is a good pick. I'd love to know if you will add this feature.

----------


## nemhain

> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> hold left shift to pause
> left alt toggles AoE
> ...


GREAT Wind profile, can't wait to see the Brewmaster profile. Going to put a lot of miles on it. By the way, are these going to get folded into the Nova SVN?

----------


## crystal_tech

> GREAT Wind profile, can't wait to see the Brewmaster profile. Going to put a lot of miles on it. By the way, are these going to get folded into the Nova SVN?


yes, I just put that profile out there to get some feedback, i did get some, and over all its moving in the right direction.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> GREAT Wind profile, can't wait to see the Brewmaster profile. Going to put a lot of miles on it. By the way, are these going to get folded into the Nova SVN?


Yes. They will lol. 

And to the people asking me questions... 

I haven't touched pally healing yet, I'll plan on coding in eternal flame. 

I don't have a shaman  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bossqwerty

Just released my fire Mage profile, as well as an update to my Frost profile. Check it out here! 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles)

----------


## evv0kk

Is there a way to make it so you can make a rotation do the next action every time you hit the hot key? Instead of toggling the rotation on and off?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there a way to make it so you can make a rotation do the next action every time you hit the hot key? Instead of toggling the rotation on and off?


yea, in the settings of pqr itself.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I don't have a shaman


NOOOOO!! Shamans need love too!! lol I guess I'll actually have to start playing my shaman again, I've gotten so lazy. Damn PQR... I love you really.

On a completely unrelated topic, anyone seen Onya? ¬_¬ lol

----------


## Zoinx

> Simple ELE Shaman rotation:
> Left shift - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning.
> Left Control - magma totem if in 8y from target, if not searing totem; ES on 7 stacks; chain lightning; Earthquake on mouse over.
> Not included EM or AS talents.
> 
> ELEMENTAL SHAMAN


Your profile is great, but can you add Elemental Blast (level 90 talent) to the rotation? or how would I add that?

----------


## KleskReaver

Can anyone help me with making a Redirect ability for Rogues?

I whipped this up in 2 seconds but it doesn't work cause it just constantly tried to use the ability and nothing else


```
if GetComboPoints( "player", "target" ) == 0 then
	
	CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(73981), nil )
	return true
	
end
```

Redirect allows you to transfer existing combo points that weren't used on a previous target to a new target (or if a target dies it works on the lingering combo points on that dead target to a new alive target within a certain time)

My code is wrong because it's simply checking if I do not have any combo points on my current target, when it actually needs to check for existing active combo points that I can transfer, but I have no idea on which command to use (if there is one) for PQR

Doing lots of Google searches to see if I can find something

----------


## rknDA1337

wow this is the first I've heard of something like this, my question is - how safe is this program? is it like any other bot?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Can anyone help me with making a Redirect ability for Rogues?
> 
> I whipped this up in 2 seconds but it doesn't work cause it just constantly tried to use the ability and nothing else
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetComboPoints( "player", "target" ) == 0 then
> 	
> 	CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(73981), nil )
> ...


Yes. Create an event handler for the target changed event.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kelloy

@ Crystaltech

Re your new Windwalker profile. I'm having some issues with it I'm afraid. It becomes chi starved and locks up for me. If I do a couple of manual jabs it restarts though, but not perfect yet, at least for me.

----------


## evv0kk

Any plans for a 64-bit version?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Any plans for a 64-bit version?


Until there's a legitimate need for one its unlikely it'll be done. 64 bit version does not provide enough of a benefit to justify its use.

----------


## evv0kk

> Until there's a legitimate need for one its unlikely it'll be done. 64 bit version does not provide enough of a benefit to justify its use.


I just ask because I like to morph my character. and the only morph I see that works is tMorph, and its for 64-bit only.  :Frown:

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> I just ask because I like to morph my character. and the only morph I see that works is tMorph, and its for 64-bit only.


Then you have a choice to use one or the other.

----------


## snowhawk

Does the API make available a variable or function for determining how many resurrections are currently available during a battle? Writing a soulstone function for my demo profile and trying to check if its possible to res someone before I actually bail out on the shapeshift to conserve fury.

----------


## Master34

> @ Crystaltech
> 
> Re your new Windwalker profile. I'm having some issues with it I'm afraid. It becomes chi starved and locks up for me. If I do a couple of manual jabs it restarts though, but not perfect yet, at least for me.


Do you have power strike??

----------


## Master34

> yea, in the settings of pqr itself.


How this work? What i need to do with the macro : /script if PQRcast...
Sry im a noob in coding
In your profile ww i removed the invoque xuen the white tiger, to cast it when i want to burst...
So i would add this spell in manuel cast...

----------


## trinchen

it was 1215 kt server time my pqr profile wont enable anymore when i try to enable it using ALT+Z nothing happens i then minimize and see that pqr is not responding did blizzard change something cuz it worked all night up until after 1200 server i tried cutting it off and on like 5 times could just be me or offsets i dunno but it does attach... i dunno any help? thanks....

----------


## lawlmoto

> it was 1215 kt server time my pqr profile wont enable anymore when i try to enable it using ALT+Z nothing happens i then minimize and see that pqr is not responding did blizzard change something cuz it worked all night up until after 1200 server i tried cutting it off and on like 5 times could just be me or offsets i dunno but it does attach... i dunno any help? thanks....


Try rebooting

----------


## hbkx1

> wow this is the first I've heard of something like this, my question is - how safe is this program? is it like any other bot?


This gets answered about every other page or 2 but let me chime in this time.....If you are afraid of losing your account don't use any kind of third party software.

----------


## lolomo2003

Just a quick question any one plan to improve Guardian profile (Sheurons give some errors and stop, Gabbz's profile not using FF on multi target and shred also few minor priorised stuffs) and also anyone work on a Rogue profile for Assasination or Combat (PVE) and Sub (PVP). ??
P.S Please dont answer with "Use search tool"  :Smile:  I have all profiles dwl in my PQR  :Big Grin: . Im asking about improvements not for profiles  :Wink:

----------


## Decaed

> Anyone else having issues with Decaed's DW frost dk profile not using Soul Reaper? Tried fixing it myself to no avail. Would love an update if possible!


Oh, man, I haven't made any updates to that profile since before MoP even went live. My raid required I play a ranged class, so I'm no longer raiding on my DK. But I would suggest going 2H and using Kinkeh's profile which you can find here (PQR - Rotation Bot).

But if you insist on playing DW Frost, let me know and I'll update the profile for you.

----------


## KleskReaver

> Yes. Create an event handler for the target changed event.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


okay I've tried this:


```
if (event == "PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED") then
	
		CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(73981), nil )
		return true
	
end
```

Has not worked for me, (I have no idea what I'm doing btw, just taking a stab at it, lol)

Any further help with this? I wish I understood LUA it better

----------


## averykey

Rep+ paypal money for solution! 

Need help, my switching mode stuff is almost done.
Just trying to make aoeMode start on false when I press left alt, right now it starts on true.

Anyone have a solution? I have both variables start as nils when the rotation loads.

Here is all the code where the variables are used, thanks  :Big Grin: .



```

-- Inq Check
if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 3 then
    return false
end
 -- Solo/PvP Check
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then
    if PlayerHP <= 70 then
        return false
    end
end
 -- 5 Holy Power / Divine Purpose - Tv/Ds
if UnitPower("player", 9) == 5 or UnitBuffID("player", 86172) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 90174)) - GetTime() <= 2 then
if singleMode == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85256), "target")
elseif singleMode == true or aoeMode == false or aoeMode == true then
        if RangeCheck(85256, "target") then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53385), "target")        
        end
    end
end 


```



```

-- Inq Check
if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() <= 4.5 then
    return false
end
 -- Solo/PvP Check
local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then
    if PlayerHP <= 70 then
        return false
    end
end
 -- Holy Power Check
if UnitPower("player", 9) ~= 5 and UnitBuffID("player", 105809) == nil then
    if PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or PQR_SpellAvailable(20271) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
        return false
    end
end
 -- 3 Holy Power / Divine Purpose - Tv/Ds
if UnitPower("player", 9) == 3 or UnitPower("player", 9) == 4 or UnitBuffID("player", 86172) then
    if singleMode == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85256), "target")
    elseif singleMode == true or aoeMode == false or aoeMode == true then
        if RangeCheck(85256, "target") then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53385), "target")
        end
    end
end 


```



```

-- Holy Avenger Check
if UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
    return false
-- Wrong Spell Cast Check
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
    return false
end
 -- Cs/Hotr
if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if singleMode == false or singleMode == true then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target")
    elseif aoeMode == false or aoeMode == true then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53595), "target")
    end
end 


```



```

-- Seal Check
if not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then
    if aoeMode == nil and singleMode == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 then
        CastShapeshiftForm(1)
    end
end 


```



```

singleMode = nil
aoeMode = nil 


```



```

local seal = GetShapeshiftForm("player")
 -- Mode Fix
if singleMode == nil then singleMode = false PQR_WriteToChat("Single Mode: \124cFFE61515Truth/Tv/Cs") end
 if modtime == nil then modtime = 0 end
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if singleMode then 
        singleMode = false
        if seal ~= 1 or seal == 2 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end
        PQR_WriteToChat("Single Mode: \124cFFE61515Truth/Tv/Cs")
    else
        singleMode = true
        if seal ~= 1 or seal == 2 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end
        PQR_WriteToChat("Single Mode: \124cFFE61515Truth/Ds/Cs")
    end
elseif IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if aoeMode then 
        aoeMode = false
        if seal ~= 1 or seal == 2 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Truth/Ds/Hotr")
    else
        aoeMode = true
        if seal ~= 2 or seal == 1 then CastShapeshiftForm(2) end
        PQR_WriteToChat("Aoe Mode: \124cFFE61515Sotr/Ds/Hotr")
    end
end 


```

----------


## Decaed

I have some + rep for someone who can give me an idea of how to fix some code I'm using.

I'm currently working on the "opener" as we call it for demo locks. Basically, I need to have HoG, Corruption, Doom, and another HoG go up on the target before you go into filler mode. But the tricky thing is coding Doom because you have to be in Meta to be able to cast it, and then you need to immediately drop out of Meta once Doom has been applied to start building Demonic Fury. And then you also want it to be refreshing Doom.

This is what I have so far:



```

local Doom,_,_,_,_,_,Doomtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",603,"PLAYER")if Doom == 1then return falseelseif Doom == niland GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1thenCastShapeshiftForm(1) thenCastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(603)))thenCancelUnitBuff("player",(tostring(GetSpellInfo(103958))))return trueendif Doomtimer - GetTime() < 10thenCastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(603)))return trueendend 


```

The problem I'm having is that I'm not overly experienced with coding yet and while it will put me into Meta it will not cast Doom. And I can't work it out  :Frown:

----------


## sumthingkreative

Hi All

I am a bit new at this

I downloaded PQR from PQRotation / Home / Home

I unziped it and ran the PriorityQueueRotation.exe with the WOW 64 and 32 bit clients running with my charactor logged in

When loaded it it said next to Processs "edit mode (no bot functionality). 

I assume this means that it cant bind to my instance of WoW. How can i correct this problem?

----------


## dklcfr

> Hi All
> 
> I am a bit new at this
> 
> I downloaded PQR from PQRotation / Home / Home
> 
> I unziped it and ran the PriorityQueueRotation.exe with the WOW 64 and 32 bit clients running with my charactor logged in
> 
> When loaded it it said next to Processs "edit mode (no bot functionality). 
> ...


dont think that versions up to date, dl the one from the first post of this thread.

----------


## Xelper

I don't run that SourceForge page. Someone set that up a long time ago... Its not anything to worry about, its just a really old version of PQR.

Download PQRUpdater from the main post.

----------


## sumthingkreative

> I don't run that SourceForge page. Someone set that up a long time ago... Its not anything to worry about, its just a really old version of PQR.
> 
> Download PQRUpdater from the main post.


Thanks a ton!!

----------


## mrleo

> Is my current one not working? 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


so i must have missed something... because the last time i dwld ur stuff it wasnt working for lvl 90... could u past the svn url or give me directions? i tried to copy and paste some from ur signature but it doesnt work the profiles are all for lvl 85

----------


## Kelloy

> Do you have power strike??



Yes I have power strike.

----------


## Rabbel

So, I've been using Nova's profile for a BM Hunter, but every so often, it locks up my character. I can't use any skills anymore, neither by keybind, clicking, nothing. It only resets when I die or log out and back in. Is there any way I can fix this?

----------


## vergil10

hello 
any best unholy profiles ?

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Just a quick question any one plan to improve Guardian profile (Sheurons give some errors and stop, Gabbz's profile not using FF on multi target and shred also few minor priorised stuffs) and also anyone work on a Rogue profile for Assasination or Combat (PVE) and Sub (PVP). ??
> P.S Please dont answer with "Use search tool"  I have all profiles dwl in my PQR . Im asking about improvements not for profiles


The maintained use of FF on Aoe is not the best use of GCD. 

Shred is a Feral ability not a Guardian ability.

As for other question. There are a number of profiles out there that work and have/are being updated when needed or requested.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I have some + rep for someone who can give me an idea of how to fix some code I'm using.
> 
> I'm currently working on the "opener" as we call it for demo locks. Basically, I need to have HoG, Corruption, Doom, and another HoG go up on the target before you go into filler mode. But the tricky thing is coding Doom because you have to be in Meta to be able to cast it, and then you need to immediately drop out of Meta once Doom has been applied to start building Demonic Fury. And then you also want it to be refreshing Doom.
> 
> This is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


have you tried without the then between each cast?

----------


## Master34

> Yes I have power strike.


i did a couple 5 man without problem at all...idk what wrong on your side...

----------


## Bossqwerty

Does anyone know how to track arcane charges on a mage? I'm trying to make an arcane profile and I can't seem to figure it out.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Does anyone know how to track arcane charges on a mage? I'm trying to make an arcane profile and I can't seem to figure it out.




```
local Arcanecharge,_,_,ArcanemissilesCount = UnitAura("player", 5143)

if Arcanecharge ~= nil then
   if ArcanemissilesCount > 1 then
      return true
   end
end
```

That should work.

----------


## Bgreen12

I uploaded my Warrior profiles to 4shared... Functioning for all specs and levels.

for more information, go to this thread: Here ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> local Arcanecharge,_,_,ArcanemissilesCount = UnitAura("player", 5143)
> 
> if Arcanecharge ~= nil then
>    if ArcanemissilesCount > 1 then
>       return true
>    end
> end
> ```
> ...


So its a buff and doesn't use SpellCharges(spellid)?

I haven't used mages at all, but some spells do use their new API call for this now.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bossqwerty

> So its a buff and doesn't use SpellCharges(spellid)?
> 
> I haven't used mages at all, but some spells do use their new API call for this now.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I'll give this a shot when I'm home from work, how would I track it using the new API call buba?

----------


## kickmydog

averykey

I've been using your ret paladin profile for leveling and I have a few comments.

- Sacred Shield is really really clunky. When I'm soloing holding down Left CTRL every so often is really annoying. Can't this be set to auto cast if you don't have the buff on you?
- When health is getting low it does nothing to heal itself, instead of using a GCD to flash heal or even use some holy power for WoG.
- DPS cooldowns, ideally there needs to be a single button or something to hold down to start a cooldown flush.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'll give this a shot when I'm home from work, how would I track it using the new API call buba?


Well of the icon starts stacking numbers for your charges it might use spellcharges. 

If it just uses a buff, then spellcharges won't proc. Spells like conflag and warrior charge and monk roll I know use it. So if its a buff, the way the other person posted should work. If not, they are using spellcharge. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

> Anyone have a new interrupt file ?
> 
> Since MOP Release the standard one didn´t work anymore


I'm not sure what you are doing wrong, the profile works fine for both my hunter and paladin.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Well of the icon starts stacking numbers for your charges it might use spellcharges. 
> 
> If it just uses a buff, then spellcharges won't proc. Spells like conflag and warrior charge and monk roll I know use it. So if its a buff, the way the other person posted should work. If not, they are using spellcharge. 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I believe it's GetSpellCharges, so:
GetSpellCharges(5143) for arcane missiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I believe it's GetSpellCharges, so:
> GetSpellCharges(5143) for arcane missiles.


That's the one. Sorry on my phone out and about. Couldn't check 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lolomo2003

> The maintained use of FF on Aoe is not the best use of GCD. 
> 
> Shred is a Feral ability not a Guardian ability.
> 
> As for other question. There are a number of profiles out there that work and have/are being updated when needed or requested.


Sorry my mistake I dont have any idea why wrote shred instead of swipe. About FF it should be applied on every target when u fight with more than 2 mobs and in raid on long trash fight can be very useful.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Anyone have a new interrupt file ?
> 
> Since MOP Release the standard one didn´t work anymore


You try to use on a druid? If yes edit your interrupt profile (Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities) and change druid part ( under dk) with this:




```
elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;DRUID&amp;quot; then
			local catForm = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 768)
			if catForm ~= nil then
				return 106839
			else
				return 106839
			end
```

This did the trick for me. It wasnt work for druids. Works for cat form and for Bear form

----------


## lawlmoto

> okay I've tried this:
> 
> 
> ```
> if (event == "PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED") then
> 	
> 		CastSpellByName( GetSpellInfo(73981), nil )
> 		return true
> 	
> ...



You'll have to create a frame then register the event.




```

if not eventloaded then
    eventloaded = true
    function EventHandler(self, event, ...)
        if event == "PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED" then
            if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 and combos > 3 then
                CastSpellByID(73981)
                return
            end
        end
         if event == "UNIT_COMBO_POINTS" then
                combos = GetComboPoints("player")
        end
    end
     frame = CreateFrame("FRAME", "EHFrame")
    frame:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED")
    frame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_COMBO_POINTS")
    frame:SetScript("OnEvent", EventHandler)
end 


```

----------


## Master34

Anyone can explain me how the manual cast in the setting of pqr work please???

----------


## lawlmoto

> Anyone can explain me how the manual cast in the setting of pqr work please???


Type in a custom function name, then.

I'll use CUSTOMFUNCTION as my example here

Make a macro.

/script if CUSTOMFUNCTION then CUSTOMFUNCTION(1) end

(The 1 = the first rotation)

----------


## KleskReaver

> You'll have to create a frame then register the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not eventloaded then
    eventloaded = true
    function EventHandler(self, event, ...)
        if event == "PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED" then
            if GetSpellCooldown(73981) == 0 and combos > 3 then
                CastSpellByID(73981)
                return
            end
        end
         if event == "UNIT_COMBO_POINTS" then
                combos = GetComboPoints("player")
        end
    end
     frame = CreateFrame("FRAME", "EHFrame")
    frame:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED")
    frame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_COMBO_POINTS")
    frame:SetScript("OnEvent", EventHandler)
end 
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps for your help! much appreciated, +Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Master34

> Type in a custom function name, then.
> 
> I'll use CUSTOMFUNCTION as my example here
> 
> Make a macro.
> 
> /script if CUSTOMFUNCTION then CUSTOMFUNCTION(1) end
> 
> (The 1 = the first rotation)



LOL im so bad in coding... 
i lost u at (The 1 = the first rotation)

by the first rotation u mean? I need to replace the (1) by something?

----------


## averykey

Been trying to find a way to auto cast lights hammer where the mouse is at. anyone know how?

--Light's Hammer
if IsPlayerSpell(11415 :Cool:  and PQR_SpellAvailable(11415 :Cool:  then
if RangeCheck(114158, "target") and not UnitChannelInfo("player") and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then 
SpellCancelQueuedSpell() 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(11415 :Cool: , nil)
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true
end
end

Current ^ just dnd code with light's hammer



edit: finished the 4 rotation switch code, works perfectly. Just trying to fix light's hammer and then I will release.

----------


## garoboldy

I'm in shock there are no 90 Brewmaster profiles currently.

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Sorry my mistake I dont have any idea why wrote shred instead of swipe. About FF it should be applied on every target when u fight with more than 2 mobs and in raid on long trash fight can be very useful.


Only used Gabbz so far, but Swipe is in the top 2/3 for Aoe.

While I do agree on FF, it is not needed as you normally have another to do it for you.

Weakened Armor
Effect: -12% armor
Brought by: Any Druid ( Faerie Fire), any Rogue ( Expose Armor), and any Warrior ( Sunder Armor).

----------


## yourson

Anyone has working code for Gara?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Anyone has working code for Gara?


We just got to gara last night so no time to test it(just an edit of bu_ba's madness code), so it should work.


```
-- Gara'jal Banishment button.
local Banishment = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116272))
if Banishment and Banishment - GetTime() < 1 then 
   RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

----------


## lawlmoto

> LOL im so bad in coding... 
> i lost u at (The 1 = the first rotation)
> 
> by the first rotation u mean? I need to replace the (1) by something?


No.

Just use Pineapple as your function name and then for the macro have.

/script if Pineapple then Pineapple(1) end

Make sure the first rotation has something selected, and voila.

----------


## Myra

> Btw unless you guys tell me what you want changed I will not be changing anything for quite a while, as I am going main Holy since ret is bullcrap atm.


Any chance we'll be seeing Your Holy-PvP profile aroundhere? ;-)

----------


## vergil10

hi 
any one know unholy profile with soul reaper ???

----------


## vorn10

> I'm in shock there are no 90 Brewmaster profiles currently.


There is one made by Kuukuu in BETA times.
Brewmaster
use Puryfing Brew manually it is out of GCD.
and CDs too use urself.
Its not epic but working like it should imo.

----------


## Dominium

> Any chance we'll be seeing Your Holy-PvP profile aroundhere? ;-)


I *might* update Cokx Holy Paladin PvP profile from 4.3.4. Definitely won't be making my own profile, I suck at coding too much to make a healing profile. But no ETA on this. If I do get round to recoding it, I will definitely release it here  :Smile:

----------


## asaphelps

> There is one made by Kuukuu in BETA times.
> Brewmaster
> use Puryfing Brew manually it is out of GCD.
> and CDs too use urself.
> Its not epic but working like it should imo.


His works nicely except that it can cause your ui to lockup and you won't be able to cast anything. It seems to happen fairly randomly and usually requires a wow restart or to at least drop combat.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Just so you know guys - any frost DKs rolling 2H should roll with Kink's profile - I'm in iLvl 678 gear and on my HIGH POPULATION raiding server, guild ranked 3 - Ranked top 100 on WoL for first 3 fights.

Props to Kinkeh!

----------


## vergil10

no replay for unholy profile ?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Just so you know guys - any frost DKs rolling 2H should roll with Kink's profile - I'm in iLvl 678 gear and on my HIGH POPULATION raiding server, guild ranked 3 - Ranked top 100 on WoL for first 3 fights.
> 
> Props to Kinkeh!


Either you have the next expansion very early or you meant ilvl 478? lol I totally agree though. With the mountain of daily quests everyday I would be lost without his profile. 
More Rep for Kinkeh!!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Either you have the next expansion very early or you meant ilvl 478? lol I totally agree though. With the mountain of daily quests everyday I would be lost without his profile. 
> More Rep for Kinkeh!!


 :Big Grin:  thanks for the feedback guys.

----------


## Tufftuff

> His works nicely except that it can cause your ui to lockup and you won't be able to cast anything. It seems to happen fairly randomly and usually requires a wow restart or to at least drop combat.


Should be faster if you close PQR, type /rl in chat and open PQR again... after that I can start casting again and PQR works as it did before

----------


## Dominium

Since Myra reminded me that I wanted to update Cokx holy paladin *PVP* profile, so I did it ;P

Things yet to be updated:
-Hand of Freedom (updated all the API calls and all that shit, only spell IDs are left to be done)
-add auto flag return ability (easy)
Cleanse, will be a mouseover

^^ both will be done this week, easy stuff

Optional features:
Hand of Protection on targets below 30% hp, if u dont want that then remove it from the ability list (*recommended to remove for RBGs, best to decide urself... mostly that I was too lazy to add in the code to check if the target has a flag or an orb ;d)*
Holy Prism - I chose this talents cause its awesome so I use it. If u dont like it, remove it from the rotation.

Left shift - PAUSE
Left ctrl - Denounce spam
Left alt - Repentance

Use beacon of light and sacred shield urself! at least for now

Enjoy

*DOWNLOAD*


edit: please report bugs and gief feedback!

----------


## kayonekayone

> Since Myra reminded me that I wanted to update Cokx holy profile, I did it ;P
> 
> Things yet to be updated:
> -Hand of Freedom (updated all the API calls and all that shit, only spell IDs are left to be done)
> -add auto flag return ability (easy)
> 
> ^^ both will be done this week, easy stuff
> 
> Optional features:
> ...


mhhhh....searchin for a up 2 date holy pve profil.

----------


## SHJordan

> Since Myra reminded me that I wanted to update Cokx holy profile, I did it ;P
> 
> Things yet to be updated:
> -Hand of Freedom (updated all the API calls and all that shit, only spell IDs are left to be done)
> -add auto flag return ability (easy)
> 
> ^^ both will be done this week, easy stuff
> 
> Optional features:
> ...


Good Job, +2 rep... btw, any updates for the ret pvp profile? is it "working" for RBGs /2v2?

----------


## Dominium

> Good Job, +2 rep... btw, any updates for the ret pvp profile? is it "working" for RBGs /2v2?


It is working, however I will be tweaking it a bit soon and hopefully adding the HoF code once I get it working for holy  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

> mhhhh....searchin for a up 2 date holy pve profil.


Please note this profile is pvp only!

----------


## phasechange

If I'm trying to track my Raging Blow charges on my warrior, which of the 2 codes should I use,



```
local RagingBlow,_,_,RagingblowCount = UnitAura("player", 131116)

if RagingBlow ~= nil then
   if RagingblowCount = 1 then
      return true
   end
end
```

or



```
local RB2 = select(2,UnitBuffID("player",131116))
local RaB = UnitBuffID("player", 131116)

if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat and RaB then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85288),nil) --raging blow
	return true
	end
```

I'm trying to optimize my raging blow usage based on bloodsurge procs. I've been trying for the last 3 hours and just can't seem to get it to function, thanks guys, will +rep!

----------


## odano1988

straight up willing to pay if someone can get a good working ele profile. Would be very nice.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Hahaha yea, 478* :P

One of the best profiles! and also Soul Reaper works like a charm - but recently I haven't seen Plague Leech go off as often during raids. But can't complain at all!

----------


## Sovietbobcat

Dominium, your Pvp Holy update works great.




> mhhhh....searchin for a up 2 date holy pve profil.


If you did a search you would of found Sheepmoons Holy PVE profile, it is a the one I have been using since 85-up only change was the removal of Bop from rotation.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2474208 ([PQR] MOP profiles)




> Good Job, +2 rep... btw, any updates for the ret pvp profile? is it "working" for RBGs /2v2?


It works well, had 0 issues with it at 90.

----------


## guyinMT

I've posted my offset file for 4.0.6 (tested on molten) for anyone who's interested.

Posted in the profiles/maps forum here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...olten-etc.html (PQR - offsets for 4.0.6 (molten etc.))

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Any DK Frost PvP profiles? for 5.0.5

----------


## Bossqwerty

I'm getting a ton of requests to build a new warrior profile, but I don't know what spec people are using nowadays. I have a few days off this week so I'll make whatever profile seems to have the highest demand. I set up a poll so cast your vote!

Vote here!
Please Vote: Arms, TG, or SMF?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any DK Frost PvP profiles? for 5.0.5


My signature  :Smile: .




> I'm getting a ton of requests to build a new warrior profile, but I don't know what spec people are using nowadays. I have a few days off this week so I'll make whatever profile seems to have the highest demand. I set up a poll so cast your vote!
> 
> Vote here!
> Please Vote: Arms, TG, or SMF?


SMF is the current highest in my opinion, with TG following and finally arms behind TG. My warrior isn't 90 yet but I'd definitely say fury should have priority.

----------


## averykey

Can anyone tell me why this won't work? It keeps attacking focus.



```

-- Holy Avenger Checkif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Wrong Spell Cast Checkelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then    return falseend-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endlocal fCensure, _, _, _, _, _, fCensureTime = UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)local tCensure, _, _, _, _, _, tCensureTime = UnitDebuffID("target", 31803)if fCensure ~= nil then fCensureTime = fCensureTime - GetTime() endif tCensure ~= nil then tCensureTime = tCensureTime - GetTime() end-- Judgmentif hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 thenif GlyphCheck(41092) or GlyphCheck(54922) then    if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then            if not fCensure or (tCensure and tCensureTime > fCensureTime) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        end            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then            if not tCensure or (fCensure and tCensureTime < fCensureTime) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        end            end    --ends if/elseifend -- ends glyph check    else     if UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")    end    end --ends else/holypowercheck/sealcheck 


```

nvm noticed this wont work at all because tCensure time will always be greater than fCensure

----------


## frII

> I'm getting a ton of requests to build a new warrior profile, but I don't know what spec people are using nowadays. I have a few days off this week so I'll make whatever profile seems to have the highest demand. I set up a poll so cast your vote!
> 
> Vote here!
> Please Vote: Arms, TG, or SMF?


Goodday tp you,

Could u also made an PvP Warriror profile?=)

----------


## Bossqwerty

Is it possible to track how many enemies you're in combat with?

----------


## averykey

> Is it possible to track how many enemies you're in combat with?


no xelper is working on it though

------------

double jep code, works for anyone who wants it

fA = nil in your lua file or startup



```

-- Holy Avenger Check
if UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
    return false
-- Wrong Spell Cast Check
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
    return false
end
 -- Seal Check
if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
 -- Focus Attacked Check
if fA == nil then fA = false end
 -- Judgment
if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
        if RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and UnitExists("focus") and fA == false then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
            fA = true
        elseif RangeCheck(20271, "target") and UnitExists("target") and fA == true then
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")      
                fA = false
        elseif not UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and UnitExists("target") then
              CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")      
    end
end 


```


anyone have the glyph id? idtip doesnt track it

need help with light's hammer code, I tried dnd code but all I have now is, a rotation delay with left alt to place, I want it to autoclick. I saw sheurons castclick() but I don't know if that will do it.

----------


## redev1

Can pqr cause wow ui stuck? i'm using pqr with holy pal nova profile and getting ui freeze. Cant use any ability at all, but can move UI and get to main menu. /reload doesnt help, only client restart.

----------


## kuukuu

Can someone tell me why IsSpellInRange is returning a nil value when used this way?



```
local inRange = 0
local KegSmash = GetSpellInfo(121253)

if UnitExists("target") and UnitIsVisible("target")
then inRange = IsSpellInRange(KegSmash,"target")
end
```

IsSpellInRange should return a 1 or 0 depending on whether it is in range of the target (which at the time was a target dummy) but it's returning nil....

----------


## kuukuu

> need help with light's hammer code, I tried dnd code but all I have now is, a rotation delay with left alt to place, I want it to autoclick. I saw sheurons castclick() but I don't know if that will do it.




```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(114158)
 and IsLeftControlKeyDown()
 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
	return true 
end
```

That's what I'm using currently for my holy pally and it throws the hammer where my mouse is currently just like it should. It's just the DnD code with the different spellid. Not sure if that will help you or not.

----------


## moor2

> Can pqr cause wow ui stuck? i'm using pqr with holy pal nova profile and getting ui freeze. Cant use any ability at all, but can move UI and get to main menu. /reload doesnt help, only client restart.


yes,i had simillar problem

----------


## Bgreen12

> I'm getting a ton of requests to build a new warrior profile, but I don't know what spec people are using nowadays. I have a few days off this week so I'll make whatever profile seems to have the highest demand. I set up a poll so cast your vote!
> 
> Vote here!
> Please Vote: Arms, TG, or SMF?



TG and smf are the same rotations

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## paveley

> straight up willing to pay if someone can get a good working ele profile. Would be very nice.



Sheepmoon has one.

----------


## vorn10

Is it possible to loot by PQR?

----------


## predator1981

> Can pqr cause wow ui stuck? i'm using pqr with holy pal nova profile and getting ui freeze. Cant use any ability at all, but can move UI and get to main menu. /reload doesnt help, only client restart.


I'm having the same problem, looks really bad when it happens during boss fights and causes everyone to die, the only way i can seem to fix it is to close WoW and log back in

----------


## Dominium

Boring school day = gathered all the new and old snare/freeze spell ids. Now just copy paste and hand of freedom is ready :> hopefully ill have the holy profilu fully done this evening + an update (hof + simplified wog code) to my retadin profile. Stay tuned!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Anyone thinking of making Monk PvP rotation? would possibly donate!

----------


## llvancell

LF MOP Warlock profile (AFF/DEST/DEMO).. Will Donate.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Can pqr cause wow ui stuck? i'm using pqr with holy pal nova profile and getting ui freeze. Cant use any ability at all, but can move UI and get to main menu. /reload doesnt help, only client restart.


If you're using Bu_ba 911 profile he hasn't coded in Eternal Flame yet. It's a morphed spell from World Of Glory which will cause the the client to lock up. 

You'll need to go in manually and change the coding around to use the fix for morphed spells. I have the fix at my home PC. I will post it later if no one has figured it out yet.

----------


## Xelper

> Can pqr cause wow ui stuck? i'm using pqr with holy pal nova profile and getting ui freeze. Cant use any ability at all, but can move UI and get to main menu. /reload doesnt help, only client restart.



Kinda. A profile you are using is using a spell ID that is a 'replacement' spell. Example: Fist of Justice replaces Hammer of Justice. CastSpellByID is bugged with these types of spells, so the profile should be doing a CastSpellByName() with a spell ID of 0 set for that ability.

It is a bug with Blizzard's API and there isn't anything I can do about it... profile developers need to work around it.

----------


## Dominium

Meh, can't get the hof to work. I think I am gona make a break from wow btw, not enjoying this game at all.

Cheers!

----------


## odano1988

last time i checked sheepmoons ele wasnt updated for mop.

----------


## SHJordan

> Meh, can't get the hof to work. I think I am gona make a break from wow btw, not enjoying this game at all.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh noes =\ Please don't go! =[

----------


## Yagamilight

Is there an In-Depth guide for making these profiles? I am starting a new monk and want to learn as I level how to code them

----------


## Bossqwerty

New mage Mop build! This one includes an arcane profile, I'd call it an alpha but it performs very well. There will most definitely be some bugs in the arcane profile so post them in my thread.

REQUIREMENTS FOR PROFILES TO WORK
Frost/Fire Reqs:

Scorch
Living Bomb
Invocation
Glyph of Fireblast

Notes: Left ctrl for evocation(hold it down)

Arcane:
Presence of Mind
Frost Bomb
Glyph of Mana Gem
Glyph of Fire Blast
You MUST have a "Brilliant Mana Gem" created and in your bags or the profile will stop
Rune of Power

Notes: The AoE Rotation will cast arcane explosion if you are within 10 yards of your currently selected target, otherwise it will perform AoE from a distance via Flamestrike, arcane barrage at 4 stacks, and fire blast + frost bomb. Left ctrl for Rune of Power(hold it down)

BossMage.rar

No changes have been made to frost or fire yet. Please post feedback in my thread, the link is in my signature.

----------


## jamieb19

> Is there an In-Depth guide for making these profiles? I am starting a new monk and want to learn as I level how to code them


would also like to know this^

----------


## UnrealEck

Hey guys, does anyone know how to make an ability that will use Ravage (cat form) whenever you have the 4 pc PvP set bonus? The buff is this one here:

Stampede - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## Bgreen12

> would also like to know this^


There isn't one




> Hey guys, does anyone know how to make an ability that will use Ravage (cat form) whenever you have the 4 pc PvP set bonus? The buff is this one here:
> 
> Stampede - Spell - World of Warcraft


if UnitBuffID("player",81022)
then return true end

If that really is the actual buff that you linked. Otherwise it would be a different spellid not 81022

----------


## Nerder

I need some assistance... I've been trying to figure out whats going on with Elusive Brew for the Brewmaster spec on monks... Everything coded with UnitBuffID() hasnt been working for me.. I've been trying stuff like:


```
if UnitBuffID("player", 128938) >= 10 then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(115308)))
end
```

The spell Elusive brew (ID 115308 ) is supposed to be cast when the debuff Elusive brew (ID 128939) reaches 10 stacks or so, with a maximum of 15 stacks. I've noticed in earlier posts the talk of GetSpellCharges() but not sure how to code that... On the action bar as you get stacks of the buff it will show how many stacks on the actual spell itself... I thought it would be almost exactly like Tigereye brew for Windwalkers since they're almost identical on how they're used.. but no.

I'm so confused! Please give me some guidance

----------


## paveley

> last time i checked sheepmoons ele wasnt updated for mop.


I use it and it works perfectly.

----------


## UnrealEck

> There isn't one
> 
> 
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player",81022)
> then return true end
> 
> If that really is the actual buff that you linked. Otherwise it would be a different spellid not 81022


Hey thanks. That's not the actual buff ID though. I can't find the buff ID anywhere. On WoWhead it only gives you the spell now.

----------


## Bgreen12

> I need some assistance... I've been trying to figure out whats going on with Elusive Brew for the Brewmaster spec on monks... Everything coded with UnitBuffID() hasnt been working for me.. I've been trying stuff like:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player", 128938) >= 10 then
> 	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(115308)))
> end
> ```
> 
> ...


local eb,_,_,ebCount = UnitBuffID("player",11530 :Cool: 

if eb 
and ebCount >= 10 
and ebCount <=15
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(128939),nil)
end

----------


## odano1988

- <Ability>
<Name>Enh : Sham Rage/Astr Spirit</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>0</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then CastSpellByName(tostring(&quot;Shamanistic Rage&quot :Wink: ) CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108271))) return true end</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Player</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
<SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown> 
</Ability>
- <Ability>
<Name>All : Ascendance</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>114049</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>if UseCD then return true end</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>15000</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Target</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
<SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown> 
</Ability>
- <Ability>
<Name>All : Elemental Blast</Name> 
<Default>false</Default> 
<SpellID>117014</SpellID> 
<Actions /> 
<Lua>return true</Lua> 
<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay> 
<Target>Target</Target> 
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel> 
<SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown> 
</Ability>


k got this from an enhance profile, wondering if it would work for the ele and how the hell do i edit one of these files?

----------


## odano1988

or can someone add ascendance, elemental blast and the cd usage to an ele profile?possibley vorns?

----------


## bauwoo

I don't blame you Dom, ret is so shitty right now in PvP at 90.

----------


## UnrealEck

Does anyone know how to get a buff's ID then? Not the spell that causes the buff but the actual buff itself. I'm trying to find Stampede which is the Feral Druid 4 piece set bonus on the new PvP armour.

----------


## dalaria23

> anyone have the glyph id? idtip doesnt track it
> 
> need help with light's hammer code, I tried dnd code but all I have now is, a rotation delay with left alt to place, I want it to autoclick. I saw sheurons castclick() but I don't know if that will do it.


Hi guy, sorry about my english. :P 

I think you cant get the glyph id from wowhead... from the adress bar

P.E:



> Glyph of Word of Glory - Item - World of Warcraft
> http://www.wowhead.com/item=41105 <- IdTip
> 
> 
> Glyph of Word of Glory
> Major Glyph
> Classes: Paladin
> Requires Level 25
> Item Level 25
> ...


Hope this help you... thanks for a great work

----------


## SHJordan

Can someone help me coding Execution Sentence ? It would be used on rares/elites/and bosses!

----------


## Nerder

Thanks Bgreen12, that worked just what you put down was flip flopped on the buff ID and the spell ID =P But thank you very much!

----------


## jamieb19

Is anyone else lagging with all profiles? It also starts spaming abilities and makes error noises over and over again, i have to alt F4 to stop.
I have tried to reinstall it all and its still doing the same :/

----------


## kayonekayone

> If you're using Bu_ba 911 profile he hasn't coded in Eternal Flame yet. It's a morphed spell from World Of Glory which will cause the the client to lock up. 
> 
> You'll need to go in manually and change the coding around to use the fix for morphed spells. I have the fix at my home PC. I will post it later if no one has figured it out yet.


this would be very nice.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> this would be very nice.


ill post something after my arenas are done

----------


## Master34

Crystal_tech: Just to let u know...your ww profile do not attack the weak spot on the last boss in gate of setting sun

----------


## jamieb19

> Is anyone else lagging with all profiles? It also starts spaming abilities and makes error noises over and over again, i have to alt F4 to stop.
> I have tried to reinstall it all and its still doing the same :/


If anyone else has this problem it is one of the add ons! not sure which one but i disabled all and it seems okay now.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Does anyone know how to get a buff's ID then? Not the spell that causes the buff but the actual buff itself. I'm trying to find Stampede which is the Feral Druid 4 piece set bonus on the new PvP armour.


get addon idTip wait for buff to happen, mouseover the buff. load out of date addon

----------


## UnrealEck

> get addon idTip wait for buff to happen, mouseover the buff. load out of date addon


Nice one, thanks.

----------


## ashdale

Just coming back to Wow and PQR, anyone have an idea of why PQR would start sucking up more and more ram till it has no more? I run on WinXP SP3, and I can load wow and then bring up task manager and load PQR, once i attach it to the wow process it slowly starts ramping on on ram usage approx 1.5k per sec or thereabouts, have watched it get up to 800-1000 meg of usage. I tried blowing it all out and reinstall from scratch and it does the same thing. I dont even activate a profile from within it, just sitting at the desktop and attach it to the wow process and watch the memory start ticking away? Not sure if there is some "toolkit" or the like that i have an older version of or isn't updated or what would be causing this, did a search of the forums and found a few msgs with people reporting this but no one has ever answered them, any ideas?

----------


## yourson

> Just coming back to Wow and PQR, anyone have an idea of why PQR would start sucking up more and more ram till it has no more? I run on WinXP SP3, and I can load wow and then bring up task manager and load PQR, once i attach it to the wow process it slowly starts ramping on on ram usage approx 1.5k per sec or thereabouts, have watched it get up to 800-1000 meg of usage. I tried blowing it all out and reinstall from scratch and it does the same thing. I dont even activate a profile from within it, just sitting at the desktop and attach it to the wow process and watch the memory start ticking away? Not sure if there is some "toolkit" or the like that i have an older version of or isn't updated or what would be causing this, did a search of the forums and found a few msgs with people reporting this but no one has ever answered them, any ideas?


Have same issue for a while....

----------


## nonobaddog11

Kind of off-topic from what's been going on the last few pages, but does anyone have any idea as to why PQR is returning "Unknown Spell ID" errors? I'm on the right release, I KNOW I have the correct spell IDs plugged in the right places, so I'm just really unsure as to what the hell is going on.

----------


## sikair27

Kinkeh, I still can't get Soul Reaper to work, even when using your profile. Any ideas?

----------


## Bgreen12

I think I am seeing the incorrect spellid happening in my warrior profile. People have reported errors about it but the rotation is working flawlessly and so is the utility. So I don't think it hinders anything. Would be good to know though 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> Kinkeh, I still can't get Soul Reaper to work, even when using your profile. Any ideas?


Only used on bosses at 35% health or bellow. I have it checking if the target is at boss level or is the boss1 unit.

----------


## sikair27

> Only used on bosses at 35% health or bellow. I have it checking if the target is at boss level or is the boss1 unit.


Yea I looked at the code. It isn't casting it though, even when those conditions are met.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_tech: Just to let u know...your ww profile do not attack the weak spot on the last boss in gate of setting sun


yea its been reported to me looking into it as i find it weird cause the profile should attack anything you target as long as you have a target and are in combat.

----------


## K-Z

> Goodday tp you,
> 
> Could u also made an PvP Warriror profile?=)


+1 plz an PVP Arms Warrior profile plz! ty  :Big Grin:

----------


## redev1

found what was causing ui stuck in holy paladin profiles, Divine Plea and my glyph. replaced to spell id 118730 and all worked fine.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> TG and smf are the same rotations
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Actually BGreen there are some slight priority differences between using TG and SMF. This is best explained in the rotation/priority section of this thread: Mists Fury Warrior Guide

----------


## mrkebo

Anyone happen to have a piece of code to Drop Demoralizing banner? I tried to piece something together mid raid lol. My first attempt at anything and it seems I have failed  :Big Grin: 

Demoralizing Banner - Spell - World of Warcraft

local _,DBanner = GetSpellCooldown("Demoralizing Banner")

--Demoralizing Banner
if DBanner == 0 and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
CastSpellByName("Demoralizing Banner")
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true end

----------


## Xelper

Just an FYI: There will be a new client build tomorrow (5.0.5b) which MAY require new offsets. If it does I will release them shortly after it goes up.

----------


## yourson

> Anyone happen to have a piece of code to Drop Demoralizing banner? I tried to piece something together mid raid lol. My first attempt at anything and it seems I have failed 
> 
> Demoralizing Banner - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> local _,DBanner = GetSpellCooldown("Demoralizing Banner")
> 
> --Demoralizing Banner
> if DBanner == 0 and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Demoralizing Banner")
> ...


I modified Heroic Leap and it works like a charm for me:




> <Ability><Name>Demoralizing Banner</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>0</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>local _,DBANNER = GetSpellCooldown(&amp;quot;Demoralizing Banner&amp;quot
> 
> --demoralizing banner
> if DBANNER == 0 and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName(&amp;quot;Demoralizing Banner&amp;quot
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> return true end</Lua><RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability>

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Still willing to pay for a PvP windwalker Monk profile!!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Yea I looked at the code. It isn't casting it though, even when those conditions are met.


Works perfect for me.

----------


## sikair27

> Works perfect for me.


Thanks for the confirmation. I'll try another update  :Smile:

----------


## vergil10

@kinkeh hi can you make awesome unholy profile like your frost profile ??

----------


## yourson

Which one is best smf warrior profile atm?

----------


## beklyn

Any high DPS DK Frost PVE profiles yet ?

----------


## js1974

@ Bubba

Your latest Holy Paladin profile does not case Word of Glory it errors out, Soon as I see the error again I'll edit this post but it was something about cast by name.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any high DPS DK Frost PVE profiles yet ?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)
Pick your poison.

----------


## [Blinded]

For me PQR isn't working anymore since the server restart. Your Offset gives me the "Not logged-in" and mine give me "LOGIN", no chance to skip :/
EU

----------


## reapagedk

still working great US side.

----------


## Ninjaderp

It works for me still on EU, I just played recenly.

----------


## jamieb19

> For me PQR isn't working anymore since the server restart. Your Offset gives me the "Not logged-in" and mine give me "LOGIN", no chance to skip :/
> EU


Tried disable all addons?

----------


## Xelper

The new offsets should now be available via the Download Offsets button. Let me know if they don't work... US has not yet received the hotfix so I am unable to test.

----------


## [Blinded]

> The new offsets should now be available via the Download Offsets button. Let me know if they don't work... US has not yet received the hotfix so I am unable to test.


Hmm I failed to add that it's still 16057, nothing changed execpt the fact that PQR doen't realize that I' loggen in with a character

----------


## Battler624

> The new offsets should now be available via the Download Offsets button. Let me know if they don't work... US has not yet received the hotfix so I am unable to test.


Eu are the ones who didn't recieve the hotfix.. everything is still working on eu.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Eu are the ones who didn't recieve the hotfix.. everything is still working on eu.


Hmmm ... For me ( EU ) PQR isn't working anymore, nothing changed since yesterday.

----------


## Xelper

Try restarting your PC. If that doesn't work try a fresh copy of PQR.

----------


## [Blinded]

Tried both already nothing helped

----------


## kayonekayone

> Try restarting your PC. If that doesn't work try a fresh copy of PQR.


same was by me, restart pqr and then should it be workin...

----------


## [Blinded]

> same was by me, restart pqr and then should it be workin...


Nope doesn't change anything :/

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

PQR working fine for me (US) just received the update via the launcher

----------


## Unasrage

HI guys 

So my guild wants me to roll a MystWeaver Monk. Healer.. yay... 

So i came to do a public ofert since no 1 tryed so far to do a MystWeaver Monk profile ( Bubba not working and beta fased) so i Offer a considerable Donation to Any 1 able to make a decent MystWeaver Monk profile.

Pm me for info

=)=)

----------


## howardiv

Is it possible to convert honorbuddy combat routines to pqr

----------


## alucard1

Trying to get a script to use synapse springs, this is my first time making anything (picking apart and trying to work it out)

But i have the problem of trying to get it to detect alter time buff, if it's not up, use springs.



```
local AT = UnitBuffID("player", "108978")


if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0
and AT == nil then
return true
UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

But atm it stops the script completely. Going to try some more things as writing this gave me an idea, thanks in advance.

just leaving it up there atm, but i think i got it working with



```
local AT = UnitBuffID("player", "108978")


if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0
and AT == nil then
return
UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

Unless i am mising something that could be more of use.

Edit again, yayyyy it works =D first real piece of anything i made myself...ish =p had some help by looking over others scripts (boss, sheep)

----------


## Tolpan

who knows whats wrong?
just want to drink manatea with my mistweaver every time it is ready with 2 stacks ...



```

local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
local Tea = UnitBuffID("player", 123761)
 if MP < 90 
and GetSpellCooldown(123761) == 0
and Tea >= 2
and PQR_SpellAvailable() then 
    return true 
end 


```

----------


## alucard1

> who knows whats wrong?
> just want to drink manatea with my mistweaver every time it is ready with 2 stacks ...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")local Tea = UnitBuffID("player", 123761)if MP < 90 and GetSpellCooldown(123761) == 0and Tea >= 2and PQR_SpellAvailable() then     return true end 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't you have to cast it? i don't see that in there (still learning, so if PQR_spellavailable() is using the previous getspellcooldown)

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wouldn't you have to cast it? i don't see that in there (still learning, so if PQR_spellavailable() is using the previous getspellcooldown)


PQR_SpellAvailable(spellid) is how you use that. other than that i don't see a prob with it.

----------


## zarreus

Looking for a decent Elemental Shaman rotation

ty in advance for your assistance

----------


## ghost4u

> Nope doesn't change anything :/


running PQR update work for me

----------


## Techz

Hi all

Not been on for a while who has the best hunter profiles now? as in best dps dont care about spec i can change just want highest dps lol

Thanks in advance :-)

----------


## osbornx22

is there any way to get the spec of a target without buff/debuff checking? for example if pala is ret or holy?

i found 

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetArenaOpponentSpec

and 

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/api/GetBattlefieldScore

but for the second, how i get the index for the target without a loop over all players.

and how i can get the spec in open world?

----------


## jamieb19

> HI guys 
> 
> So my guild wants me to roll a MystWeaver Monk. Healer.. yay... 
> 
> So i came to do a public ofert since no 1 tryed so far to do a MystWeaver Monk profile ( Bubba not working and beta fased) so i Offer a considerable Donation to Any 1 able to make a decent MystWeaver Monk profile.
> 
> Pm me for info
> 
> =)=)


I'm willing to add to his donation if someone would take this project on.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm willing to add to his donation if someone would take this project on.


I just need a monk at 90. I'm planning on making this. Almost done with my restore druid.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

> The new offsets should now be available via the Download Offsets button. Let me know if they don't work... US has not yet received the hotfix so I am unable to test.


Works fine for US

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Get all available (no passive) spells from your current specialization only (spellbook tabs 1 and 2, since 3 and 4 are for the other specs), returns spell link and id. Thanks for the idea, sheuron.

Copy/Paste to default wow chat window.


```
/run print("Player Spellbook")local _,_,O=GetSpellTabInfo(3) for i=1,O do if not IsPassiveSpell(i,"spell") then local s=GetSpellLink(GetSpellBookItemName(i,"spell")) local _,id=GetSpellBookItemInfo(i,"spell") if s then print(s,id) end end end






.
```

----------


## mmo4me

Anyone know why my PRQ looks like this when launching?

I cannot make it any bigger, I have been using it this way for serveral months but would love to see it as it should be. lol

Attachment 10781

----------


## kuukuu

> who knows whats wrong?
> just want to drink manatea with my mistweaver every time it is ready with 2 stacks ...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")
local Tea = UnitBuffID("player", 123761)
 if MP < 90 
and GetSpellCooldown(123761) == 0
and Tea >= 2
and PQR_SpellAvailable() then 
    return true 
end 
> 
> ...


You need to get the stack count.



```

local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player")/UnitPowerMax("player")
local tname,_,_,tcount = UnitBuffID("player",123761)
 if MP <90
and GetSpellCooldown (123761) == 0
and tcount >= 2
and PQR_SpellAvailable(123761) then
return true
end 


```

Just pulling that from my head but I believe it should work?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> is there any way to get the spec of a target without buff/debuff checking? for example if pala is ret or holy?
> 
> i found 
> 
> docs/api/GetArenaOpponentSpec - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> 
> and 
> 
> GetBattlefieldScore - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> ...


What do you need to check, you just want a list of everyone on the other team?

----------


## trinchen

hey KMD i was wondering if u were planning to make any updates to your hunter BM profile the aoe set doesnt multi shot at all for me i just wanna figure out if its my set up (data files and whatnot) 
or is it the profile? anyway thanks your hunter profiles are the best.....

----------


## Zoinx

Are there any Ele Shaman rotations that use Elemental Blast? I haven' found one yet, and I have searched, only thing that comes up is an Enhance one.

----------


## Techz

> hey KMD i was wondering if u were planning to make any updates to your hunter BM profile the aoe set doesnt multi shot at all for me i just wanna figure out if its my set up (data files and whatnot) 
> or is it the profile? anyway thanks your hunter profiles are the best.....




Who's hunter profile is the best atm? thats what i would like to know? :-)

----------


## kickmydog

> hey KMD i was wondering if u were planning to make any updates to your hunter BM profile the aoe set doesnt multi shot at all for me i just wanna figure out if its my set up (data files and whatnot) 
> or is it the profile? anyway thanks your hunter profiles are the best.....


That does sound strange.

Try this, I've tested the BM AOE and it works for me.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v11.zip

I've also tweaked the usage of arcane shot so it won't use it to dump so often, this should allow high focus abilities to be used.

Overall you should notice that abilities such as Murder of Crows will use used more often, and Black Arrow should be used on cooldown or close to it.

----------


## ttpod

@Sheuron

Herbs English cannot use in MOP. ( i have add the mop herbs）, please update this. thank you

----------


## firepong

> You need to get the stack count.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player")/UnitPowerMax("player")local tname,_,_,tcount = UnitBuffID("player",123761)if MP <90and GetSpellCooldown (123761) == 0and tcount >= 2and PQR_SpellAvailable(123761) thenreturn trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


Would also have to do this:


```

local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player")/UnitPowerMax("player")local tcount = select(4,UnitBuffID("player",123761))if MP <90and GetSpellCooldown (123761) == 0and (tcount and tcount >= 2) // <-------- That right there ---------and PQR_SpellAvailable(123761) thenreturn trueend 


```

The way it was before, when it was scanning to see if you had 2 stacks of the buff. If you don't have it like this or using tname like you had before, if you didn't have the 2+ stacks of the buff, it would shit out error's or just flat out stop the rotation till you somehow get the 2+ stacks of the buff.

----------


## K-Z

having problem using pwr with the last blizz update. anyone know why it doesnt work?


updated:im stupid i fixed it, sorry

----------


## Taran32

*Firepong,* 

This code is fantastic, but it's using 4-7 berries at a time, when the buff only requires 1. Is there a way to change the use of berries to only 1 at a time? It'd be perfect after that.




> ```
> 
> local berryBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",117164)--Misclocal mapID = GetCurrentMapAreaID()local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player")if mapID == 809 and inCombat == 1 and not berryBuff then    local berryCount = GetItemCount(81054)    local berryCooldown = GetItemCooldown(81054)    local targetHP = UnitHealth("Target") / UnitHealthMax("Target") * 100    if targetHP > 35 and berryCount ~= 0 and berryCooldown == 0 then        UseItemByName(81054)    endend 
> 
> 
> ```

----------


## abndrew82

> Are there any Ele Shaman rotations that use Elemental Blast? I haven' found one yet, and I have searched, only thing that comes up is an Enhance one.


I had not been able to found one, but found it quite easy to add it to one of the rotations. My bro plays a shaman so I modified one for him and he said it increased his dps quite a bit. 

Here is a picture of how I created it, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59229956/eb.png

And then I threw that ability in before Lavaburst on Sheepmoons Ele profile. Probably not the best implementation but appears to work.

Dont want to post the profile without permission being I just added to his.

----------


## DEFLAMA

> That does sound strange.
> 
> Try this, I've tested the BM AOE and it works for me.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v11.zip
> 
> I've also tweaked the usage of arcane shot so it won't use it to dump so often, this should allow high focus abilities to be used.
> 
> Overall you should notice that abilities such as Murder of Crows will use used more often, and Black Arrow should be used on cooldown or close to it.


Im a big fan of your Hunter profiles! Extremely awesome indeed

I have run into a snag tho. ive just tested out your SV and it doesnt use Arcane shot at all, it spams Serpent sting instead o.o?
Tested both v10 and v11 versions, both do the same

Thanks again for great Hunter profiles!  :Smile: 

*EDIT: Found the problem - Seems the Serpent Sting Ability had [if not UnitDebuffID("Mouseover"] instead of [if not UnitDebuffID("target"]
*

----------


## Taran32

Anyone able to create a simple spell ability for Cascade on CD? I attempted it but I don't think I got it quite right.

----------


## kickmydog

> Im a big fan of your Hunter profiles! Extremely awesome indeed
> 
> I have run into a snag tho. ive just tested out your SV and it doesnt use Arcane shot at all, it spams Serpent sting instead o.o?
> Tested both v10 and v11 versions, both do the same
> 
> Thanks again for great Hunter profiles! 
> 
> *EDIT: Found the problem - Seems the Serpent Sting Ability had [if not UnitDebuffID("Mouseover"] instead of [if not UnitDebuffID("target"]
> *


How bizarre, I've no idea why this wasn't picked up sooner. (+1 rep for you)

Thank you for the heads up I'll have this fixed and a new upload for the masses shortly.

http://www.mediafire.com/?lhjxrhum3773kfb

----------


## kclux

Just tried to use PQR and I got the usual problem after a patch that the new offsets from Xelper don't work for me. I can select my Character but then I get PQR Not Logged In. Fixed it by changing this in the Offsets File.

*<GameState>0xD1138D</GameState>*

----------


## firepong

> Just tried to use PQR and I got the usual problem after a patch that the new offsets from Xelper don't work for me. I can select my Character but then I get PQR Not Logged In. Fixed it by changing this in the Offsets File.
> 
> *<GameState>0xD1138D</GameState>*


Hmmm, I'm still running off the same Offset's as before the patch. Never updated them or anything lol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Silvera

Sometimes when I run PQR, my WoW "freezes", in the sense that I cannot do any actions or cast spells - like it's stuck in an action, and cant get past that. Any suggestions?

----------


## saga3180

> Sometimes when I run PQR, my WoW "freezes", in the sense that I cannot do any actions or cast spells - like it's stuck in an action, and cant get past that. Any suggestions?


This is a profile problem found in a few....that freezes up the action bars from casting anything.

----------


## Tolpan

thanks for help, got the wrong spellid first ....

now this ist working perfect for me :-)



```

local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player")/UnitPowerMax("player") 
local tname,_,_,tcount = UnitBuffID("player",115294) 
 if MP <90 
and GetSpellCooldown (115294) == 0 
and tcount >= 2 
and PQR_SpellAvailable(115294) then 
return true 
end 


```

----------


## kuukuu

> Would also have to do this:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local MP = 100 * UnitPower("player")/UnitPowerMax("player")
local tcount = select(4,UnitBuffID("player",123761))
 if MP <90
and GetSpellCooldown (123761) == 0
and (tcount and tcount >= 2) // <-------- That right there ---------
and PQR_SpellAvailable(123761) then
return true
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is that not exactly the same as what I put only you're using select to pick the count only? I never used tname, it was just in the code so I believe mine should work as well. More curiosity then anything though as I am still getting the hang of counting stacks on a buff.

----------


## firepong

> Is that not exactly the same as what I put only you're using select to pick the count only? I never used tname, it was just in the code so I believe mine should work as well. More curiosity then anything though as I am still getting the hang of counting stacks on a buff.


I'll try and explain it more.

This:


```

local count = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player",spellIDHere))if count > 1 then    // stuff here //end 


```

With the way that code is right now, for some stacking buffs, it will create a error for you. For example, a proc buff like Dream of Cenarius (Druid level 90 talent). This buff, when it's not on the player and a Rotation is checking for this buff, it freezes my rotation all together and throws a error. So in my rotation I have to call it like this


```

local count = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player",spellIDHere))if count and count > 1 then    // stuff here //end 


```

This way, it checks if the buff is there and if so, checks if the stacks are higher than the specified amount. For the most part, I have went this way on anything count related in my code except for Combo Points (obviously, because there is a LUA Function specifically for Combo Points). But the way I see it, if a proc based Buff will shoot error's or stop my rotation from working right (Dream of Cenarius), then there has to be more than this 1 buff that will do it. Just my assumption's.

Savage Roar is affected the same way, and most likely Slice and Dice (since there the same mechanics practically).

----------


## kuukuu

I see. I would have thought if it didn't see the buff it would just continue on down the rotation. Interesting that it freezes up.... Thanks for the info.

----------


## averykey

Won't be updating for a while, Might release prot/pvp later, I just bought HonorBuddy and I will be making ccs/plugins for it.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip

Ret
--------
Supports double jeopardy, you need a focus otherwise it will just judge your target.
Might support mass exo, untested, think I have the right ids.
supports all 90 talents except light's hammer
Keybind system to switch between combat modes.
When you start the profile it loads single target mode which is Truth/Tv/Cs

Ctrl toggles
Truth/Tv/Cs -- singletarget
Truth/Ds/Cs -- >= 2 && <= 3 targets

Shift Toggles
Truth/Ds/Hotr -- >= 4 && <= 7-8
Sotr/Ds/Hotr -- >= 7-8

When you press left ctrl again while in shift mode, it will go to Truth/Ds/Cs, so you can get the fewer adds.
More buff checks in self buff, should buff kings if you have a shaman with grace of air.
Right shift pauses now, sorry guys :O
tons of little things


Every Profile Ever RELEASED!
Collection I have built up since page 1 on old thread, most should be updated.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PQR.rar

----------


## SHJordan

> Won't be updating for a while, Might release prot/pvp later, I just bought HonorBuddy and I will be making ccs/plugins for it.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip
> 
> Ret
> --------
> Supports double jeopardy, you need a focus otherwise it will just judge your target.
> Might support mass exo, untested, think I have the right ids.
> supports all 90 talents except light's hammer
> ...


Thank you very much, btw, where you got your copy of honorbuddy? lifetime? can you help me getting a key, wanna test your future projects.

----------


## andy012345

There seems to be a problem with caster profiles. Ability check on 50ms, simple profile just casting incinerate on a warlock, the character becomes unable to cast after ~15 secs until movement occurs. This also locks up action bars in the client.

Maybe related to recast delay on overridden spells? Example: To cast incinerate now, we must cast shadow bolt. On cast, incinerate recast is set. But next time we move, a spam of recast resets are recieved for shadow bolt.

----------


## Bgreen12

Be careful coding honorbuddy ccs they're a lot more complicated and a lot harder to do. And not only that but if you're doing just combat routines its better to use pqr. The only 1 good thing about hb ccs is you can detect all adds around you. But its very complicated compared to pqr

My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## nabada

bannable?  :Frown:

----------


## wolow

very nice, thx m8!!

----------


## blacknightlll

> bannable?


Like all 3rd party there is a risk. But many of us have used it everyday for a long time and no bans. Ppl who say they did most Likely used a botting program

----------


## alucard1

Is there a place i can go to view all the various commands, i spent hours trying to work something out on my own. Using google and other scripts i finaly got it to work. But would like to make my life easier =p

----------


## Hashew

> bannable?


Use it, or not <3  :Wink:

----------


## Fumi

Hi im using the Team Nova PVP Arms Profile, but sometimes it castes dragon mid charge and here by missing it, is it possible to make a small fix for this?  :Smile: 

Thx!

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hi im using the Team Nova PVP Arms Profile, but sometimes it castes dragon mid charge and here by missing it, is it possible to make a small fix for this? 
> 
> Thx!


Replace dragon's roar with:



```

if IsSpellInRange(118000, "target") == 1 then
    return true
end 


```

----------


## averykey

> Be careful coding honorbuddy ccs they're a lot more complicated and a lot harder to do. And not only that but if you're doing just combat routines its better to use pqr. The only 1 good thing about hb ccs is you can detect all adds around you. But its very complicated compared to pqr
> 
> My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)


It's the same as lua, c# just has different syntax.

I've almost finished my ret cc, will work with raidbot/lazyraider.

----------


## Wrathchild

any one have fixed offsets for RU client?

----------


## garoboldy

Are we still stuck with Sheurons Prot Warrior PVE as the only option right now? I've not seen any alternatives pop up.

----------


## mrkebo

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)


He posted a few pages back.

----------


## cpowroks

Does anyone else have a problem when you cant cast any spells unless you relog. 
I was using xrn's WW profile and all of a sudden i wasn't able to cast any abilities at all.

It seems to only happen when i use PQR

----------


## googlebee

yea its been happening to me alot more now

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone else have a problem when you cant cast any spells unless you relog. 
> I was using xrn's WW profile and all of a sudden i wasn't able to cast any abilities at all.
> 
> It seems to only happen when i use PQR





> yea its been happening to me alot more now


If anyone needs to, take a look at my profile. I haven't had it happen once in my profile, and I use it in conjunction with HonorBuddy for hours on end. Never had it lock up. Mainly, get rid of all "return true" and set "Skip Unknown" to false. After that, wherever you would have return true, put CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellIDHere))).

----------


## cpowroks

Hm, I think that's what i did in my enhance profile and ive never had problems with that.


Thanks firepong.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is there a updated frost mage profile?

----------


## Weird0

> bannable?


yes it is a bannable offence to use this BUT if you keep quite and remove stuff that is like "humanly impossible" by common sense like interrupting after like 0.1 seconds or disabling auto battle rezzing (a few profiles actually have that) also never telling anyone(not even your closest wow "friends") the probability of getting caught is very slim

----------


## kuukuu

> If anyone needs to, take a look at my profile. I haven't had it happen once in my profile, and I use it in conjunction with HonorBuddy for hours on end. Never had it lock up. Mainly, get rid of all "return true" and set "Skip Unknown" to false. After that, wherever you would have return true, put CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellIDHere))).


I have been doing that since the bug was reported and haven't had anyone complain of locks up since then either.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Are we still stuck with Sheurons Prot Warrior PVE as the only option right now? I've not seen any alternatives pop up.


Anything wrong with Sheurons prot-profile? It works very well for me.

----------


## alucard1

Is their any documentation i can refer to, to get a list of commands for coding, want to try my hand at creating a profile for raiding.

----------


## Bgreen12

> It's the same as lua, c# just has different syntax.
> 
> I've almost finished my ret cc, will work with raidbot/lazyraider.


does it auto detect adds and auto switch rotation to the correct aoe when that amount of adds are out and in a certain range

----------


## averykey

> does it auto detect adds and auto switch rotation to the correct aoe when that amount of adds are out and in a certain range


Yeah.

private int CurrentAddCount()
{
List<WoWUnit> AddList = ObjectManager.GetObjectsOfType<WoWUnit>(false).FindAll(unit => unit.Guid != Me.Guid
&& unit.IsTargetingMeOrPet 
&& !unit.IsFriendly 
&& !unit.IsTotem 
&& !unit.IsPet 
&& unit != Me.CurrentTarget 
&& !Styx.CommonBot.Blacklist.Contains(unit.Guid));
return AddList.Count;
}

Then you just put the condition

/**
* # - whatever number you want
**/
if CurrentAddCount > #)
{
do stuff
}

----------


## happydado

There are some mage pvp profile?
i have use search but the result are out of date

----------


## Bgreen12

> Yeah.
> 
> private int CurrentAddCount()
> {
> List<WoWUnit> AddList = ObjectManager.GetObjectsOfType<WoWUnit>(false).FindAll(unit => unit.Guid != Me.Guid
> && unit.IsTargetingMeOrPet 
> && !unit.IsFriendly 
> && !unit.IsTotem 
> && !unit.IsPet 
> ...


Interesting I'm gonna try to write one again I tried to before but couldn't get them to work

My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## averykey

> Interesting I'm gonna try to write one again I tried to before but couldn't get them to work
> 
> My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)


Look for guides or alter a profile that already works, I did a combination of both.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Look for guides or alter a profile that already works, I did a combination of both.


Yea when I tried to do it I didn't know anything about writing anything for pqr or hb, but now I'd say Im pretty proficient in lua my warriors working seamlessly. I might give old hb a shot again just for the extra functionality now

My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## derfred

To averykey; Either im doing something very wrong, but I cant get your new Ret profile to work. It cast seal, exorcism and inquisition but not Judgement or Crusader Strike. Is this something I can correct maybe just by rearranging the priority-rotationlist?

I tried it a bit more and it seems like it cast Judgement only if im facing away from the mob

----------


## Unasrage

> HI guys 
> 
> So my guild wants me to roll a MystWeaver Monk. Healer.. yay... 
> 
> So i came to do a public ofert since no 1 tryed so far to do a MystWeaver Monk profile ( Bubba not working and beta fased) so i Offer a considerable Donation to Any 1 able to make a decent MystWeaver Monk profile.
> 
> Pm me for info
> 
> =)=)


Bump ^_^ so it doest get lost ^_^

----------


## Bgreen12

> Bump ^_^ so it doest get lost ^_^


How much 

My Pvp/PvE arms fury prot warrior: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## cpowroks

Mop Enhance/Elemental/Windwalker profiles
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey guys I need to lvl a hunter and spriest for my guild via duel box. Is sheurons old follow code still valid or an updated verson? And a assist hunters target for priest

----------


## chipeat

> Hm, I think that's what i did in my enhance profile and ive never had problems with that.
> 
> 
> Thanks firepong.


I second this. I've never had a problem with cpo's enh profile, however, the resto shm profiles lock up at times. I've noticed consistent lockups with resto profiles in the Siege of Niuzao Temple heroics.

I think i'll take up Firepongs suggestion and modify those profiles and see if the lockups desist.

-C

----------


## pepe2c

Any1 have a Interrupt profile for monks? =D thx

----------


## SHJordan

> Any1 have a Interrupt profile for monks? =D thx


Also looking for that, as xelper did not implemented it yet.

----------


## Clotic

Mhm novas pvp profile dosen't work it dosen't start attack and i made the "set" stuff

----------


## Unasrage

```
elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;MONK&amp;quot; then
			return 116705
		else
```

Just add this lines to the default interrupt profile ^_^ works like a charm for me =)

hope it helps

----------


## Lynox

whats the best hunter-bm profile out there?

----------


## Shayden85

PQR sometimes breaks my buttons, i cant press any button after i start PQR, anyone else have this problem ?
Only way to solve it is to relog.

Dont know how to logs or something like that.

----------


## crystal_tech

> PQR sometimes breaks my buttons, i cant press any button after i start PQR, anyone else have this problem ?


its a profile thing with morphed spellids.

----------


## Shayden85

> its a profile thing with morphed spellids.


Ok, thanks for the answer.

----------


## garoboldy

Would the use of "extra action button" need to be in the profile, or a specific data file created?

I remember in DS the ultraxion button would get used automatically, and I'm wanting to implement that into MSV raid mechanics on the Feng boss fight.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Would the use of "extra action button" need to be in the profile, or a specific data file created?
> 
> I remember in DS the ultraxion button would get used automatically, and I'm wanting to implement that into MSV raid mechanics on the Feng boss fight.


Can be defined in either but ran from profile. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

> Would the use of "extra action button" need to be in the profile, or a specific data file created?
> 
> I remember in DS the ultraxion button would get used automatically, and I'm wanting to implement that into MSV raid mechanics on the Feng boss fight.


Kickmydog and I are currently working on a script to handle Feng for the off tank using Shroud of Reversal.

Im just unsure if PQR can know when Shroud of Reversal is present on the extra action button. IF so then this wont be difficult at all.

Perhaps we can combine thoughts. Hit up Kickmydog.

----------


## Wookiz

> PQR sometimes breaks my buttons, i cant press any button after i start PQR, anyone else have this problem ?
> Only way to solve it is to relog.
> 
> Dont know how to logs or something like that.


Quickfix: /reload
------------

Is there any plan for a 64bit version?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Quickfix: /reload
> ------------
> 
> Is there any plan for a 64bit version?


Works fine on 64bit for me.

----------


## yourson

WTB more dps warrior developers...

----------


## SpyroPT

@Bu_ba it seems that word of glory on your Holy Paladin profile is bugged out.
This is what I get:


```
Message: [string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then ..."]:9: attempt to call global 'GetSpellByName' (a nil value)
Time: 10/13/12 10:08:00
Count: 102
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellByName'
[string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## Techz

> whats the best hunter-bm profile out there?


I did ask this as well i think the best thing to do is try them all :-)

But not sure i liked Sheuron but not sure its been updated in a while

----------


## Shayden85

> Quickfix: /reload
> ------------
> 
> Is there any plan for a 64bit version?


/reload do not help

Are someone working on a monk dps profile and a tank profile ?
The monk tank profile that exist (kukuu) doesnt work so good (yet).

----------


## goldio

I´m looking for a piece of code to interrupt a cast of a target, something like "UnitIsCasting"...
Can anybody help me out..?

----------


## cpowroks

> /reload do not help
> 
> Are someone working on a monk dps profile and a tank profile ?
> The monk tank profile that exist (kukuu) doesnt work so good (yet).


I have a windwalker profile in my sig, Its mostly in the Beta phase but it dose a full rotation with no problem.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## Luckycharm

@Firepong or someone else who knows how to fix it. ^^

Just updated your Enhance shammy profil with data file and getting this error when i start the profil.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1314: table index is nil
Time: 10/13/12 16:18:16
Count: 3
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1314: in function `PQR_AddToSpellDelayList'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: spell = nil
item = 0
seconds = 1
(*temporary) = <table> {
}
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "table index is nil"

Tried disable all addons but same result, need some help here not played for nonths need to lvl my shammy.

----------


## fluxflux

how i can create a code for

Power word: Solace? for shadow priest

Power Word: Solace - Spell - World of Warcraft

can anyone write this pls?

----------


## blacknightlll

@shueron ur box is full tried to pm you about your old follow code

----------


## Avatarinc

Just wondering if there are any other Prot Warrior Profiles out there? Are you the only one making one Sheuron?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Just wondering if there are any other Prot Warrior Profiles out there? Are you the only one making one Sheuron?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Arms and Prot PvP/PvE profiles)

----------


## Ralphiuss

Quick question what does the number mean when it says the = select(7 part.



```
local ebrew = UnitBuffID("player", 115288)
local tp = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 125359))
local tpstack = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 125359))
```

----------


## Nerder

Hey everyone, I'm in need of some help! I've been trying to work on a mistweaver profile for monks, yet I'm still new to coding, I have been able to do the DPS stuff pretty easily but when it comes to the healing I cant seem to make him cast the spells on the other players... it registers that they're low health yet heals myself... If I could get some assistance or guidance on how to properly do this that would be great

----------


## crystal_tech

> Quick question what does the number mean when it says the = select(7 part.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local ebrew = UnitBuffID("player", 115288)
> local tp = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 125359))
> local tpstack = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 125359))
> ```


in short its this:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId = UnitBuffID("unit", spellid, "filter"]) 

since i don't need all that and to save time typing out _,_,_,_ to get the info i want/need i can use select then choose the info i want. as number 7 is expirationTime i can select(7,"")) - GetTime() to get current time left.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey everyone, I'm in need of some help! I've been trying to work on a mistweaver profile for monks, yet I'm still new to coding, I have been able to do the DPS stuff pretty easily but when it comes to the healing I cant seem to make him cast the spells on the other players... it registers that they're low health yet heals myself... If I could get some assistance or guidance on how to properly do this that would be great


might need to use custom target

----------


## Shayden85

```
Message: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 10/13/12 23:12:49
Count: 1710
Stack: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: _ = "Tiger Power"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\ability_monk_tigerpalm"
TPstack = 3
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 200654.184
(*temporary) = 200654.184
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 130320
(*temporary) = "PLAYER"
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value"
```

Whats wrong here ? Or it not possible for you to see ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey everyone, I'm in need of some help! I've been trying to work on a mistweaver profile for monks, yet I'm still new to coding, I have been able to do the DPS stuff pretty easily but when it comes to the healing I cant seem to make him cast the spells on the other players... it registers that they're low health yet heals myself... If I could get some assistance or guidance on how to properly do this that would be great


If you want, I can give you a huge head start on your project  :Smile:  I got most of my monk mistweaver rewrite done, you can get a look at it and see if you can beat it your own way! I mean I don't even have my own monk, so I'm sure what I come up with won't be ideal like the classes I play are.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lawlmoto

> WTB more dps warrior developers...


What spec?

----------


## Avatarinc

> What spec?


TG Fury IMHO

----------


## Button

Hey guys, I'm using FireKitteh Feral Druid profile, was wondering if its the most up to date and if you have any better ones.

----------


## machajr

hi all . i need a little help. i m tryin to do when i have got unlesh elements buff i want to use flame shock. i tried this but its not worked
ifUnitBuffID("player", 73683)

return true

end

----------


## lawlmoto

> hi all . i need a little help. i m tryin to do when i have got unlesh elements buff i want to use flame shock. i tried this but its not worked
> ifUnitBuffID("player", 73683)
> 
> return true
> 
> end


add a then


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 73683) then
 return true end 


```

----------


## Nikelua

Hello, how can i stop rotation when my char eating ?

Like IsMounted() but for eating.

----------


## lawlmoto

> ```
> Message: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
> Time: 10/13/12 23:12:49
> Count: 1710
> Stack: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


Can you link to the code?

Are you trying to compare chi to unitpower or setting local chi = unitpower?

----------


## lawlmoto

> Hello, how can i stop rotation when my char eating ?
> 
> Like IsMounted() but for eating.


if UnitBuffID("player",80169) then return true end

spell id 0 (pause)

----------


## Genocyber

There is any warlock pvp profile (any spec) ? 
I cant found one..

Thanks

----------


## ReapersDeath

So i have one question... has ANYONE been banned or suspended/caught while using this? At all? I use to use it in 4.3 but its 5.0.5 soon 5.1 and idk if its safe now

and could anyone give me a new link to the most up to date PQR rotation. the Original post hasnt been updated in forever.

----------


## crystal_tech

> So i have one question... has ANYONE been banned or suspended/caught while using this? At all? I use to use it in 4.3 but its 5.0.5 soon 5.1 and idk if its safe now
> 
> and could anyone give me a new link to the most up to date PQR rotation. the Original post hasnt been updated in forever.


first post in this thread!

----------


## kuukuu

> So i have one question... has ANYONE been banned or suspended/caught while using this? At all? I use to use it in 4.3 but its 5.0.5 soon 5.1 and idk if its safe now
> 
> and could anyone give me a new link to the most up to date PQR rotation. the Original post hasnt been updated in forever.


If you're worried about being caught, I wouldn't use any third party programs.

----------


## goldio

> I´m looking for a piece of code to interrupt a cast of a target, something like "UnitIsCasting"...
> Can anybody help me out..?


Is there no function that can handle it?

----------


## Luckycharm

Is there a working Warlock Affl profil that works with 5.0.5??

*Solved* Got a working Affliction , sry for my stupidness. ^^

----------


## maleth

@Sheuron, can't seem to download your profiles dude. The link takes me to your post on the first page!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Willing to DONATE for a Brewmaster or Windwalker PvP PROFILE!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tatakau

There is any enh shaman pvp profile ? cant found one.. ty

----------


## averykey

```
-- HoW Check
local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)
if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then
	return false
-- Holy Avenger Check
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
	return false
-- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast 
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879)
or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) 
or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) 
or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
	return false
end

-- Seal Check
if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end

-- Double Jeporady
if fA == nil then fA = false end

-- Judgment
if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
	if RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and UnitExists("focus") and fA == false then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
            fA = true
    elseif RangeCheck(20271, "target") and UnitExists("target") and fA == true then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	  
          	fA = false
	elseif ( not UnitExists("focus") or not RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and UnitExists("focus") ) and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and UnitExists("target") then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")	 
	end
end
```



New judge for my profile, so it stops getting stuck on focus if it's too far


From derfred pm




> Hello!
> 
> First i want to thank you for your work with the Paladin profiloe, it looks really impressive. 
> 
> However either im doing something very wrong, but I cant get your new Ret profile to work. It cast seal, exorcism and inquisition but not Judgement or Crusader Strike. Is this something I can correct maybe just by rearranging the priority-rotationlist?


Anyone else having this problem? I asked him to re-download, would be nice to know if anyone else is.


from tigraz123 pm




> Thank you for your work and sorry for the Google translator. Please add the following entry:
> 
> If there was a divine buff, it checks the number of charges the light and cd on exorcism and hammer and if the charge is less than 5 and not in cd spells and duration of the buff more than 3 seconds, the first cast a exorcism or a hammer and only after the verdict. 
> 
> tnx.


If holy power is less than 5 and we have a divine purpose buff then
if we have exorcism and hammer of wrath on cooldown then
if we don't have wings and we dont have holy avenger


What if holy power is 4? Exo > divine Purpose > templar5 > HoW, we lose one holypower in this situation.


But you said exo/how after the verdict so are we doing

divinepurpose > templar5 > exo > how?


Because if we have a divine purpose buff then it won't use templar first it will use the proc



edit: Grats on contributor Blinded!

----------


## mmo4me

Is there anyway to add "auto poison" on the rogue profiles? Cannot seem to find any that have it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there anyway to add "auto poison" on the rogue profiles? Cannot seem to find any that have it.


isn't it a buff now from a flyout menu?

----------


## Shamrockstar

> ```
> -- HoW Check
> local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)
> if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then
> 	return false
> -- Holy Avenger Check
> elseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
> 	return false
> -- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast 
> ...


Hard for me to believe that Avery has less than 70 rep when he's been busting his tail for a long time on some pretty sweet profiles, show him some love? +5

----------


## failroad

Here u go for all you lazys wanting warrior profiles, as of my latest testing this out dps simcraft and all pqr profiles that's out there. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=381732

----------


## Kinkeh

I've updated my frost profile to *include a DW Masterfrost rotation*. This is a brand new, untested rotation based off elitistjerks and some of simulationcraft (My DK is not 90, and don't have the time to level it up at the moment) so take it and test it with a grain of salt, I haven't added Plague leech yet since I don't exactly know what the proper times are for DW(So PM if you do know ;P) but it covers everything else.

----------


## kickmydog

Updated

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v13.zip

- tweaked Arcane Shot focus usage once again.
- "Rabid" has been changed to be used all the time, rather than syncing with other abilities. Since the change to Rabid there is no point in saving it.

----------


## buskimaster

Is there any Resto Shaman or Resto Druid PVP profile ?
Thx

----------


## IgNiTex3

I've been using xrncompve, anyone have issues with this not working during raids? Example: During elegon

If this is fixed I can give a small donation  :Smile: 

Second thing - it only doesnt work on raid bosses, it works on raid trash

Third Thing - it has to do with the buff you get inside elegons circle. - It will pop my cds but it wont execute my rotation

----------


## js1974

> ```
> -- HoW Check
> local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)
> if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then
>     return false
> -- Holy Avenger Check
> elseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
>     return false
> -- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast 
> ...


Everything was working fine in 5 mans and farming outside of raids but in raids, judgement and TV both hang up, I wonder if it's based on something raid related. I've never had an issue outside of a raid. But in the raid I notice immediately. It also errors out with.



```
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = false
```

Not sure where that is coming from but it is certainly hanging up the rotation in raids but not outside of raids.

----------


## zipadax

Has anyone had problems with PQR not loading WoW? I'm on a fresh Win7 reinstall and I downloaded a new version of PQR and the newest offsets. When I hit the button to Launch WOW it goes grey for a bit then lights back up and nothing happens. Apologies if this has been covered, but I did attempt a search first.

TIA

----------


## blaythe

> Has anyone had problems with PQR not loading WoW? I'm on a fresh Win7 reinstall and I downloaded a new version of PQR and the newest offsets. When I hit the button to Launch WOW it goes grey for a bit then lights back up and nothing happens. Apologies if this has been covered, but I did attempt a search first.
> 
> TIA



Go into your launcher and make sure that you're running 32 bit and not 64.

----------


## zipadax

> Go into your launcher and make sure that you're running 32 bit and not 64.


No dice...  :Frown: 
Same result

----------


## crystal_tech

> No dice... 
> Same result


install dot net 4.5 from: Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012

----------


## zipadax

> install dot net 4.5 from: Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012


Sorry, I probably should have specified that I got that. I started with .Net 4 and went up to 4.5 as well.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Sorry, I probably should have specified that I got that. I started with .Net 4 and went up to 4.5 as well.


are you renaming the file? if so you need to rename the .exe.config to match.

----------


## Suzanne490

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## googlebee

> If anyone needs to, take a look at my profile. I haven't had it happen once in my profile, and I use it in conjunction with HonorBuddy for hours on end. Never had it lock up. Mainly, get rid of all "return true" and set "Skip Unknown" to false. After that, wherever you would have return true, put CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(spellIDHere))).


The Lockups at least for me are with druid....and its usually only when i have my modified interrupt profile enabled.

When i say modified, I mean the spell id changed for skull bash .....not sure if this is the issue 100%, but it seems to only lockup when i have interrupt on.

----------


## js1974

The Boss in MV, Elegon hangs Exorcism and Hammer of Wrath on every profile I have used, anyone have any idea what else could be done to resolve this? Could character type cause this to happen or anyone have any thoughts as to why it would only fail on this boss and not all bosses?

----------


## IgNiTex3

> The Boss in MV, Elegon hangs Exorcism and Hammer of Wrath on every profile I have used, anyone have any idea what else could be done to resolve this? Could character type cause this to happen or anyone have any thoughts as to why it would only fail on this boss and not all bosses?


It hangs for most people I believe, it has to do with the way the buffs work

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I've updated my frost profile to *include a DW Masterfrost rotation*. This is a brand new, untested rotation based off elitistjerks and some of simulationcraft (My DK is not 90, and don't have the time to level it up at the moment) so take it and test it with a grain of salt, I haven't added Plague leech yet since I don't exactly know what the proper times are for DW(So PM if you do know ;P) but it covers everything else.


Awesome! If I can get 2 good 1 handers I'll give it a try and let you know.  :Smile:

----------


## Clotic

Anyone got a pve and pvp arms profile that use Victory rush :d?

----------


## failroad

> Here u go for all you lazys wanting warrior profiles, as of my latest testing this out dps simcraft and all pqr profiles that's out there. 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=381732


Lazylazylazy

----------


## Clotic

> Lazylazylazy


dose that really use victory rush :d?

----------


## zipadax

> are you renaming the file? if so you need to rename the .exe.config to match.


Sorry, I fell asleep.

I'm not entirely sure what you mean. What I meant when I said the previous was that I downloaded .Net 4.0 and installed, rebooted, then downloaded and installed 4.5 over the top of it. Doing it that way has solved .Net issues for me in the past, but not this time.

edited for clarity

----------


## crystal_tech

> Sorry, I fell asleep.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean. What I meant when I said the previous was that I downloaded .Net 4.0 and installed, rebooted, then downloaded and installed 4.5 over the top of it. Doing it that way has solved .Net issues for me in the past, but not this time.
> 
> edited for clarity


did you rename pqr.exe is what I was asking sorry for the confusion.

----------


## zipadax

> did you rename pqr.exe is what I was asking sorry for the confusion.


Well I got it to work finally. I have no idea what changed though. Thanks for all your help I really appreciate it!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Are PvP profiles good using PQR? or not really smart enough for something like that.. more for PvE?

----------


## failroad

> dose that really use victory rush :d?


Yea the pvp profiles do. Not sure why you want to use vr for raids

----------


## barandeniz

Any Holy Paladin BG/arena profiles arround ? i have looked but could not found one yet ?

----------


## spawnpl

Does anyone know why I'm getting low dps when I use this program. I'm getting 100-110fps w/o bot, 30fps-50fps w/ bot on trash pulls, 2fps-6fps w/ bot on boss. My profile doesn't have the target distance line where I can delete it. Anyone else having the same issue.

----------


## js1974

> It hangs for most people I believe, it has to do with the way the buffs work


Well glad to know I'm not the only one experiencing it, Wonder if there will be any way to get around it but thanks for the information.

----------


## Vogel81

Ignitex I solved the rogue problem. It has to do with the range check.

Go to Ability Editor, Select Rogue/xrn5combpv3/ Then click on > Offensive Spells.

change:

or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 

to

-- or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 


Just add two dashes (--) to comment out the range check. Then it works like a charm on elegon.

----------


## vitamincore

*averykey* what could be the problem? Beat Manik PQR uses Judgment, and in instances does not. Wow client initially use Russian

----------


## js1974

Can anyone tell me how I can add a mount or combat check for this?



```

if IsPlayerSpell(20925) then    if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")    endend 


```

Getting sick of dismounting in the air or even on the ground, I've tried a few different things but I'm not using the right code somewhere.

----------


## IgNiTex3

> Ignitex I solved the rogue problem. It has to do with the range check.
> 
> Go to Ability Editor, Select Rogue/xrn5combpv3/ Then click on > Offensive Spells.
> 
> change:
> 
> or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 
> 
> to
> ...


Will this affect anything outside of elegon? Also, how hard would it be to add a enable/disable cooldowns i pop my cd's during sparks

also, I'm pretty sure this is based on the buff/debuff you gain during elegon. if I step into the circle to get the buff&Debuff while we're doing the trash pull It locks up as well

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can anyone tell me how I can add a mount or combat check for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if IsPlayerSpell(20925) then    if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


if IsPlayerSpell(20925) then
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")
end
end

----------


## crystal_tech

> Does anyone know why I'm getting low dps when I use this program. I'm getting 100-110fps w/o bot, 30fps-50fps w/ bot on trash pulls, 2fps-6fps w/ bot on boss. My profile doesn't have the target distance line where I can delete it. Anyone else having the same issue.


whos profile as we all code differently

----------


## Vogel81

> Will this affect anything outside of elegon? Also, how hard would it be to add a enable/disable cooldowns i pop my cd's during sparks
> 
> also, I'm pretty sure this is based on the buff/debuff you gain during elegon. if I step into the circle to get the buff&Debuff while we're doing the trash pull It locks up as well


It doesn't change anything outside Ele except it will try and spam abilities when out of range. I haven't had any lockup problems yet so I'm not sure about that part. Also for CDs I just pulled them out of the rotation so I can use them manually.

----------


## spawnpl

> whos profile as we all code differently


I'm using Cpoworks's ele profile, which can be found here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles).

----------


## IgNiTex3

> It doesn't change anything outside Ele except it will try and spam abilities when out of range. I haven't had any lockup problems yet so I'm not sure about that part. Also for CDs I just pulled them out of the rotation so I can use them manually.


Awesome thanks, send me a PM and we'll see how I can help you, either in game or with something else!

----------


## alyssaisit

anyone have a rogue pvp profile? i can't find one anywhere...

----------


## zahremar

Raid quality profile
Its based on Code from Sheuron, Xelper
Talent and Glyph:
- Windwalker recommended Talent and Glyph : http://www.wowhead.com/talent#nyL^|aLbb

Hold down LEFT CTRL to Invoke Xuen.
Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.
Download LinK:
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/6q33u2li174...ONKWW.rar?dl=1
if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!

----------


## TehVoyager

I've done a preliminary search (Feral PvP Http) to look for a Kitty PvP Profile, and i'm not seeing one for lv90. has someone made a PvP Kitty setup yet? if possible, I'm looking for one specifically to counter Warriors. but any would be good.

Also looking for a Level scalable Brewmaster Monk Tanking PQR Profile, and a More advanced Guardian tank druid profile that will automaticly use Frenzied regen at certain HP thresholds, or work like Firepongs old profile allowing AOE/Single target switching at a keypress. the guardian profile thats out now (the pure rage gen one) is pretty decent, but i'm hoping someones advanced it more.

----------


## Raakz

any news for a simcraft shadow priest profile?

----------


## js1974

> if IsPlayerSpell(20925) then
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")
> end
> end


Thanks +Rep

----------


## spacerideruk

where's all the resto shammy profiles:P that work for 90 :P

----------


## kuukuu

> I've done a preliminary search (Feral PvP Http) to look for a Kitty PvP Profile, and i'm not seeing one for lv90. has someone made a PvP Kitty setup yet? if possible, I'm looking for one specifically to counter Warriors. but any would be good.
> 
> Also looking for a Level scalable Brewmaster Monk Tanking PQR Profile, and a More advanced Guardian tank druid profile that will automaticly use Frenzied regen at certain HP thresholds, or work like Firepongs old profile allowing AOE/Single target switching at a keypress. the guardian profile thats out now (the pure rage gen one) is pretty decent, but i'm hoping someones advanced it more.


Is there an issue with my Brewmaster tanking profile? Or did you not look for the profile before posting.

----------


## TehVoyager

i looked. your brewmaster profile has no included information. im looking for a profile that will properly scale with my character level. im lvl37 atm and want to use it up to 90 to help me level. As far as i was aware from anything i could find regarding your profile, its 90 only. is it a scaling guide for any level brewmaster?


Still need a Kitty PvP Rotation though, theres a couple folks on my realm that really, REALLY need to efting die.

----------


## expunge

> i looked. your brewmaster profile has no included information. im looking for a profile that will properly scale with my character level. im lvl37 atm and want to use it up to 90 to help me level. As far as i was aware from anything i could find regarding your profile, its 90 only. is it a scaling guide for any level brewmaster?
> 
> 
> Still need a Kitty PvP Rotation though.


Did you even download and try it?

----------


## TehVoyager

> Did you even download and try it?


im at work atm so no, i cant at the momment. instead i tried to read about it and found zero documentation lol.
Because of that, i had to assume that like the majority of PQR profiles, it would only work for max level characters.

I also Checked the thread about his profile directly ([PQR] Kuukuu's Brewmaster Profile Feedback and Suggestions) and did not see anything in the opening post regarding its functionality with leveling.

----------


## failroad

Lulz you won't b beating any warz with a cat ahaha

----------


## expunge

> im at work atm so no, i cant at the momment. instead i tried to read about it and found zero documentation lol.
> Because of that, i had to assume that like the majority of PQR profiles, it would only work for max level characters.
> 
> I also Checked the thread about his profile directly ([PQR] Kuukuu's Brewmaster Profile Feedback and Suggestions) and did not see anything in the opening post regarding its functionality with leveling.


Most of the profile writers write their scripts with a isspellknown variable that allows you to use the spells you do know in the order you need to use them in if they are available at the appropriate level. I'm not sure if his does, but it's safe to assume that even if he didn't use it, you can remove it from the rotation and it will be just fine as most profiles are.

As far as documentation, were you expecting some type of manual? It's a script. Go through it and look at the code and see what it does. Usually when you have it loaded into PQR it will have a comments / ! \ next to it to let you know any more information you might need to know.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Lulz you won't b beating any warz with a cat ahaha


i disagree. Anything can be beaten. its just a matter of figuring out the how of it.




> Most of the profile writers write their scripts with a isspellknown variable that allows you to use the spells you do know if the order you need to use them in. I'm not sure if his does, but it's safe to assume that even if he didn't use it, you can remove it from the rotation and it will be just fine as most profiles are.
> 
> As far as documentation, were you expecting some type of manual? It's a script. Go through it and look at the code and see what it does. Usually when you have it loaded into PQR it will have a comments / ! \ next to it to let you know any more information you might need to know.


Oh, i wasnt expecting a full guide or anything. but basic info about its level range, key modifiers, suggested Talent/Glyph information would have been nice. i'm allready planning to take a look at it tonight when i finish up my Dailies. (Atm im doing GL, Klaaxi, August Celestials, Anglers, Shadow-Pan and Tillers.... Finished the Cloud Serpent folks rep grind last night thank god lol)

----------


## zahremar

Modified for some users
Raid quality profile
Its based on Code from Sheuron, Xelper
Talent and Glyph:
- Windwalker recommended Talent and Glyph : http://www.wowhead.com/talent#nyL^|aLbb
Orginal Link:
 Hold down LEFT CTRL to Invoke Xuen.
Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/6q33u2li174ojvw/SIMMONKWW.rar?dl=1

Modified Link:
Hold down LEFT CTRL to Invoke Xuen.
Tap LEFT SHIFT to enable/disable AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/p5gnjhaig0cqy7u/MOnk.rar?dl=1

if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!

----------


## Amagicalman

Could someone point me in the direction of an updated Frost 2hand AND Dual Wield Death Knight profile? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## KleskReaver

> Could someone point me in the direction of an updated Frost 2hand AND Dual Wield Death Knight profile? Thanks!


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2419761 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Amagicalman

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2419761 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


Thanks! /tenchar

----------


## Deathsmind

Im having a hard time finding an updated prot pally profile. Anyone have one?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Im having a hard time finding an updated prot pally profile. Anyone have one?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2468048
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2471712

All From: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html

----------


## Xelper

Because I am getting sick of saying it every few days (and I will put this into the main post as well)...

If your UI is becoming 'locked up,' it is not PQRs fault. It is the fault of a profile developer who is not paying attention to known issues with the Blizzard API that keep getting posted in this thread. If you have a 'replacement' spell (for example, Fist of Justice replaces Hammer of Justice) you *CANNOT* cast this spell by using a spell ID in the ability. You must use a spell ID of 0, then use a CastSpellByName("Replacement Spell", "Target") INSIDE the abilities lua code. You may use the function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) to determine if the spell is off cooldown.

*Please quit bugging me to fix a Blizzard issue. Bug the profile developer who writes your profile.*

I MAY in the future change the internal PQR functionality to translate a spell ID to a spell name and use CastSpellByName instead, but the last time I tried this it lead to multiple profiles breaking because CastSpellByName() does not work for a select few abilities (or did not at the time.) which is a situation I would like to avoid.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Because I am getting sick of saying it every few days (and I will put this into the main post as well)...
> 
> If your UI is becoming 'locked up,' it is not PQRs fault. It is the fault of a profile developer who is not paying attention to known issues with the Blizzard API that keep getting posted in this thread. If you have a 'replacement' spell (for example, Fist of Justice replaces Hammer of Justice) you *CANNOT* cast this spell by using a spell ID in the ability. You must use a spell ID of 0, then use a CastSpellByName("Replacement Spell", "Target") INSIDE the abilities lua code. You may use the function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) to determine if the spell is off cooldown.
> 
> *Please quit bugging me to fix a Blizzard issue. Bug the profile developer who writes your profile.*
> 
> I MAY in the future change the internal PQR functionality to translate a spell ID to a spell name and use CastSpellByName instead, but the last time I tried this it lead to multiple profiles breaking because CastSpellByName() does not work for a select few abilities (or did not at the time.) which is a situation I would like to avoid.


The mighty xelper has spoken!

----------


## discobob

just put up a frost mage pve profile, plan to make pvp ones, looking for some people to bug test and try it out for feedback!


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Mage Profiles)

needs to be used with pom+nether tempest+invocation talents (no icy veins glyph)

----------


## averykey

For some reason range checks are bugging on elegon, and for some in bgs, anyone know a fix?







> function RangeCheck(spellid, t)
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then
> return true
> end
> 
> return false
> end





> -- HoW Check
> local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)
> if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then
> return false
> -- Freeze Check
> elseif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then
> return false
> -- Holy Avenger Check
> elseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
> ...

----------


## Beelzix

anyone have a link for monk lvling profs?

----------


## Alan491

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## kuukuu

> Because I am getting sick of saying it every few days (and I will put this into the main post as well)...
> 
> If your UI is becoming 'locked up,' it is not PQRs fault. It is the fault of a profile developer who is not paying attention to known issues with the Blizzard API that keep getting posted in this thread. If you have a 'replacement' spell (for example, Fist of Justice replaces Hammer of Justice) you *CANNOT* cast this spell by using a spell ID in the ability. You must use a spell ID of 0, then use a CastSpellByName("Replacement Spell", "Target") INSIDE the abilities lua code. You may use the function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) to determine if the spell is off cooldown.
> 
> *Please quit bugging me to fix a Blizzard issue. Bug the profile developer who writes your profile.*
> 
> I MAY in the future change the internal PQR functionality to translate a spell ID to a spell name and use CastSpellByName instead, but the last time I tried this it lead to multiple profiles breaking because CastSpellByName() does not work for a select few abilities (or did not at the time.) which is a situation I would like to avoid.


Glyphed abilities seem to cause the issue too it seems, though much more rare from my testing. I assume it's a similar cause to the morph spells though.

----------


## predator1981

I'm looking for a DW Frost DK Profile, all I can find here is the 2H Profiles.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm looking for a DW Frost DK Profile, all I can find here is the 2H Profiles.


My signature. Added a DW masterfrost profile recently into my PVE frost, handles everything but plague leech since I'm still trying to figure out the proper uses of it with DW.

----------


## predator1981

> My signature. Added a DW masterfrost profile recently into my PVE frost, handles everything but plague leech since I'm still trying to figure out the proper uses of it with DW.


Thanks heaps man, really appreciate it, keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## lawlmoto

I have a feeling that all these posts with the bugged photos may be Blizzard employees trying to find a correlation between people who visit these forums and some of their users. I'd be wary browsing on the same ip. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

```

--Code by Sheruonfunction HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end   for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  endend 


```

What does it mean by filter?



Going to start work on the ret pvp part of the profile, need some people who want the profile to sort this list out.

I don't know the correct sections for ids ids for dispelling, hof, ee, trinket, etc..

I want it split up into stuns, slows and immunity..



```

local immunity =     {                         105784,     -- Alizabal(25)            105738,     -- Alizabal(10)            105784,     -- Alizabal(10)            104995,     -- Alizabal(10)            109554,     -- Hagara(25)            109562,     -- Hagara(25)            109553,     -- Hagara(10)            109561,     -- Hagara(10)            105256,     -- Hagara(10)            105409,     -- Hagara(10)            109552,     -- Hagara(RF)            109560,     -- Hagara(RF)            82320,         -- High Prophet Barim            100686,     -- Echo of Sylvanas            97977,         -- Zandalari Archon/Hierophant/Juggernaut            106062,        -- Mari                        33786,         -- Cyclone            710,         -- Banish            19263,         -- Deterrence            47585,         -- Dispersion            642,         -- Divine Shield            45438,         -- Ice Block            45182,         -- Cheating Death            97417,      --BrittleBarrier            48707,         -- Anti-Magic Shell -- magic            31224,         -- Cloak of Shadows -- magic            51052,         -- Anti-Magic Zone -- magic            1022         -- Hand of Protection -- phys            }            local slow = {                -- DK                    45524,                    50435,                -- DRUID                    58180,                    102355,                -- HUNTER                    5116,                    72217,                -- MAGE                    7302,                    116,                    120,                    44614,                -- PRIEST                    124468,                    15407,                -- ROGUE                    26679,                    3408,                -- SHAMAN                    8056,                -- WARLOCK                    18223,                -- WARRIOR                    12323,                    1715,                -- PALADIN                    110300,                -- Monk                    116095                }                                local snared =         {             45524,         -- Chains of Ice            55666,         -- Desecration            50040,         -- Chillbains            50041,         -- Chillbains            58179,         -- Infected Wounds            61391,         -- Typhoon            35101,         -- Concussive Barrage            5116,         -- Concussive Shot            54644,         -- Frost Breath            11113,         -- Blast Wave            6136,         -- Chilled            120,         -- Cone of Cold            116,         -- Frostbolt            44614,         -- Frostfire            31589,         -- Slow            63529,         -- Dazed - Avenger Shield            15407,         -- Mind Flay            31125,         -- Blade Twisting            3409,         -- Crippling Poison            26679,         -- Deadly Throw            3600,         -- Earthbind            8056,         -- Frost Shock            8034,         -- Frostbrand Attack            18118,         -- Aftermath            18223,        -- Curse of Exhaustion            63311,         -- Shadowsnare            1715,         -- Hamstring            12323,         -- Piercing Howl            29703,         -- Dazed            46924,         -- Bladestorm            54216         -- Master's Call            }            local slows = {    102355, --Faerie Swarm    339, --Roots    58180, --Infected Wounds    12323, --Piercing Howl    1715, --Hamstring    5116, --Concussive Shot    110300, --Judgement talent Debuff    118223,  --Curse of Exhaustion    120, --Cone of Cold    31589, --Mage Slow    8056, --Frost Shock    116947, --Earthbind totem    50435, --Chillbanes    45524, --Chains of Ice    3409 --Crippling Poison}local snares = {    122, --Frost Nova    102051, --Frostjaw    116, --Frostbolt Slow    33395, --Water Elemental Freeze    64685, --Earth totem    63685 --Frost Shock Freeze}local immobilized =     {             339,     -- Entangling Roots            45334,     -- Feral Charge Effect (Bear)            19306,     -- Counterattack            19184,     -- Entrapment            19185,     -- Entrapment            50245,     -- Pin            54706,     -- Venom Web Spray            4167,     -- Web            33395,     -- Freeze            122,     -- Frost Nova            83302,     -- Improved Cone of Cold            55080,     -- Shattered Barried            87194,     -- Paralysis            64695,     -- Earthgrab            63685,     -- Freeze            93986,     -- Aura of Foreboding            23694,     -- Improved Hamstring            39965,     -- Frost Grenade            55536,     -- Frostweave Net            13099,     -- Net-o-Matic            46924,     -- Bladestorm            54216     -- Master's Call            }local stunned =     {             47481,     -- Gnaw            5211,     -- Bash            22570,     -- Maim            9005,     -- Pounce            24394,     -- Intimidation            91797,     -- Monstrous Blow            50519,     -- Sonic Blast            44572,     -- Deep Freeze            12355,     -- Impact            83047,     -- Improved Polymorph            853,     -- Hammer of Justice            1833,     -- Cheap Shot            408,     -- Kidney Shot            39796,     -- Stoneclaw Stun            89766,     -- Axe Toss            54786,     -- Demon Leap            30283,     -- Shadowfury            93974,     -- Aura of Foreboding            7922,     -- Charge Stun            12809,     -- Concussion Blow            20253,     -- Intercept            46968,     -- Shockwave            85388,     -- Throwdown            56,     -- Stun            20549     -- War Stomp            } 


```

----------


## Edsaxe

> Any Holy Paladin BG/arena profiles arround ? i have looked but could not found one yet ?


Suggest using Sheepmoon's PVE profile for the meantime, been working ok for me

----------


## zahremar

Raid quality profile v2 (Optimized)
Its based on Code from Sheuron, Xelper
Talent and Glyph:
- Windwalker recommended Talent and Glyph : http://www.wowhead.com/talent#nyL^|aLbb
Link include original and modified 
orginal:
Hold down LEFT ALT for Pause
Hold down LEFT CTRL to Invoke Xuen.
Hold down LEFT SHIFT to AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.
Modified:
Hold down LEFT ALT for Pause
Hold down LEFT CTRL to Invoke Xuen.
Tap LEFT SHIFT to enable/disable AoE.
Tap RIGHT SHIFT to enable/disable Fists of Fury.
LINK:
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/p5gnjhaig0cqy7u/MOnk.rar?dl=1

if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!

----------


## barandeniz

> ```
> 
> --Code by Sheruonfunction HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end   for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> What does it mean by filter?
> 
> ...


When its usable , i can try it and provide some feedbacks to you if you need. atm i am playing only retri pvp.

----------


## averykey

Repost from last page

For some reason range checks are bugging on elegon, and for some in bgs, anyone know a fix?







> function RangeCheck(spellid, t)
> if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then
> return true
> end
> 
> return false
> end





> -- HoW Check
> local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)
> if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then
> return false
> -- Freeze Check
> elseif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then
> return false
> -- Holy Avenger Check
> elseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
> ...





```

--Code by Sheruonfunction HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end   for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  endend 


```

What does it mean by filter?



Going to start work on the ret pvp part of the profile, need some people who want the profile to sort this list out.
I don't know the correct sections for ids ids for dispelling, hof, ee, trinket, etc..
I want it split up into stuns, slows and immunity, if people want this they need to sort this list out, I don't have a lot of time anymore so I don't see how I can really do it.



```

local immunity =     {                         105784,     -- Alizabal(25)            105738,     -- Alizabal(10)            105784,     -- Alizabal(10)            104995,     -- Alizabal(10)            109554,     -- Hagara(25)            109562,     -- Hagara(25)            109553,     -- Hagara(10)            109561,     -- Hagara(10)            105256,     -- Hagara(10)            105409,     -- Hagara(10)            109552,     -- Hagara(RF)            109560,     -- Hagara(RF)            82320,         -- High Prophet Barim            100686,     -- Echo of Sylvanas            97977,         -- Zandalari Archon/Hierophant/Juggernaut            106062,        -- Mari                        33786,         -- Cyclone            710,         -- Banish            19263,         -- Deterrence            47585,         -- Dispersion            642,         -- Divine Shield            45438,         -- Ice Block            45182,         -- Cheating Death            97417,      --BrittleBarrier            48707,         -- Anti-Magic Shell -- magic            31224,         -- Cloak of Shadows -- magic            51052,         -- Anti-Magic Zone -- magic            1022         -- Hand of Protection -- phys            }            local slow = {                -- DK                    45524,                    50435,                -- DRUID                    58180,                    102355,                -- HUNTER                    5116,                    72217,                -- MAGE                    7302,                    116,                    120,                    44614,                -- PRIEST                    124468,                    15407,                -- ROGUE                    26679,                    3408,                -- SHAMAN                    8056,                -- WARLOCK                    18223,                -- WARRIOR                    12323,                    1715,                -- PALADIN                    110300,                -- Monk                    116095                }                                local snared =         {             45524,         -- Chains of Ice            55666,         -- Desecration            50040,         -- Chillbains            50041,         -- Chillbains            58179,         -- Infected Wounds            61391,         -- Typhoon            35101,         -- Concussive Barrage            5116,         -- Concussive Shot            54644,         -- Frost Breath            11113,         -- Blast Wave            6136,         -- Chilled            120,         -- Cone of Cold            116,         -- Frostbolt            44614,         -- Frostfire            31589,         -- Slow            63529,         -- Dazed - Avenger Shield            15407,         -- Mind Flay            31125,         -- Blade Twisting            3409,         -- Crippling Poison            26679,         -- Deadly Throw            3600,         -- Earthbind            8056,         -- Frost Shock            8034,         -- Frostbrand Attack            18118,         -- Aftermath            18223,        -- Curse of Exhaustion            63311,         -- Shadowsnare            1715,         -- Hamstring            12323,         -- Piercing Howl            29703,         -- Dazed            46924,         -- Bladestorm            54216         -- Master's Call            }            local slows = {    102355, --Faerie Swarm    339, --Roots    58180, --Infected Wounds    12323, --Piercing Howl    1715, --Hamstring    5116, --Concussive Shot    110300, --Judgement talent Debuff    118223,  --Curse of Exhaustion    120, --Cone of Cold    31589, --Mage Slow    8056, --Frost Shock    116947, --Earthbind totem    50435, --Chillbanes    45524, --Chains of Ice    3409 --Crippling Poison}local snares = {    122, --Frost Nova    102051, --Frostjaw    116, --Frostbolt Slow    33395, --Water Elemental Freeze    64685, --Earth totem    63685 --Frost Shock Freeze}local immobilized =     {             339,     -- Entangling Roots            45334,     -- Feral Charge Effect (Bear)            19306,     -- Counterattack            19184,     -- Entrapment            19185,     -- Entrapment            50245,     -- Pin            54706,     -- Venom Web Spray            4167,     -- Web            33395,     -- Freeze            122,     -- Frost Nova            83302,     -- Improved Cone of Cold            55080,     -- Shattered Barried            87194,     -- Paralysis            64695,     -- Earthgrab            63685,     -- Freeze            93986,     -- Aura of Foreboding            23694,     -- Improved Hamstring            39965,     -- Frost Grenade            55536,     -- Frostweave Net            13099,     -- Net-o-Matic            46924,     -- Bladestorm            54216     -- Master's Call            }local stunned =     {             47481,     -- Gnaw            5211,     -- Bash            22570,     -- Maim            9005,     -- Pounce            24394,     -- Intimidation            91797,     -- Monstrous Blow            50519,     -- Sonic Blast            44572,     -- Deep Freeze            12355,     -- Impact            83047,     -- Improved Polymorph            853,     -- Hammer of Justice            1833,     -- Cheap Shot            408,     -- Kidney Shot            39796,     -- Stoneclaw Stun            89766,     -- Axe Toss            54786,     -- Demon Leap            30283,     -- Shadowfury            93974,     -- Aura of Foreboding            7922,     -- Charge Stun            12809,     -- Concussion Blow            20253,     -- Intercept            46968,     -- Shockwave            85388,     -- Throwdown            56,     -- Stun            20549     -- War Stomp            } 


```



Firepong how did you get your profile to work with honoruddy? I want to do the same.

----------


## Noelpqr

even I want to know and does HB give sinfo to pqr to switch the rotation from single to aoe or u have to do it yourself ?
and i think filter will be the same like u r using unitbuff
from UnitBuff - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons


```
filter - A list of filters to use separated by the pipe '|' character; e.g. "RAID|PLAYER" will query group buffs cast by the player (string)

    CANCELABLE - Show auras that can be cancelled
    NOT_CANCELABLE - Show auras that cannot be cancelled
    PLAYER - Show auras the player has cast
    RAID - Show auras the player can cast on party/raid members (as opposed to self buffs)
```

and he used the filter on his holy priest cc at least on spell Prayer of Mending if i am not mistaken

----------


## barandeniz

> Suggest using Sheepmoon's PVE profile for the meantime, been working ok for me


Can you give me the link of that profile , i think i have that but not sure if its last version or not.

----------


## gmbegger

could you tell me how to use monk's interrupt function?

----------


## Noelpqr

> Can you give me the link of that profile , i think i have that but not sure if its last version or not.


you can find all his cc on this thread
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

----------


## surfman

Hey

Are there any profile makers out there able to Fix Sheurons Herbalism interrupt profile to work in mop .. When I add the MoP herbs it crashes .. willing to donate to anyone paypal if they can fix it up please. I added the Ores for mining and they work fine .. only problem is with the Herbs.

----------


## dvddvddvd

Hi all

Any PVP profile for Resto Druid pls.Tnx. Guys.

----------


## barandeniz

> you can find all his cc on this thread
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)


thank you =)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey
> 
> Are there any profile makers out there able to Fix Sheurons Herbalism interrupt profile to work in mop .. When I add the MoP herbs it crashes .. willing to donate to anyone paypal if they can fix it up please. I added the Ores for mining and they work fine .. only problem is with the Herbs.


_Should_ be all of them.



```
local herb = {
	"Adder's Tongue",
	"Ancient Lichen",
	"Arthas' Tears",
	"Azshara's Veil",
	"Black Lotus",
	"Blindweed",
	"Bloodthistle",
	"Briarthorn",
	"Bruiseweed",
	"Cinderbloom",
	"Dragon's Teeth",
	"Dreamfoil",
	"Dreaming Glory",
	"Earthroot",
	"Fadeleaf",
	"Felweed",
	"Firebloom",
	"Firethorn",
	"Flame Cap",
	"Fool's Cap",
	"Frost Lotus",
	"Frozen Herb",
	"Ghost Mushroom",
	"Goldclover",
	"Golden Lotus",
	"Golden Sansam",
	"Goldthorn",
	"Grave Moss",
	"Green Tea Leaf",
	"Gromsblood",
	"Heartblossom",
	"Icecap",
	"Icethorn",
	"Khadgar's Whisker",
	"Kingsblood",
	"Lichbloom",
	"Liferoot",
	"Mageroyal",
	"Mana Thistle",
	"Mountain Silversage",
	"Netherbloom",
	"Netherdust Bush",
	"Nightmare Vine",
	"Peacebloom",
	"Purple Lotus",
	"Ragveil",
	"Rain Poppy",
	"Sha-Touched Herb",
	"Silkweed",
	"Silverleaf",
	"Snow Lily",
	"Sorrowmoss",
	"Stormvine",
	"Stranglekelp",
	"Sungrass",
	"Talandra's Rose",
	"Terocone",
	"Tiger Lily",
	"Twilight Jasmine",
	"Whiptail",
	"Wild Steelbloom",
	}
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi all
> 
> Any PVP profile for Resto Druid pls.Tnx. Guys.


eventually maybe probably not

----------


## Mavmins

Is there a good guide to get started on PQR ? Ive written behaviours for Shadowbot for levelling anf grinding at 90 but I'd like to make a decent destruction one for my lock, only I don't really know where to start with the lua. I know what I want it to do, but no idea wheres the best point to start in defining the abilities.

----------


## averykey

> Is there a good guide to get started on PQR ? Ive written behaviours for Shadowbot for levelling anf grinding at 90 but I'd like to make a decent destruction one for my lock, only I don't really know where to start with the lua. I know what I want it to do, but no idea wheres the best point to start in defining the abilities.


Just look at code and test on dummies, or go look at lua docs.

I would recommend just learning by trial and error, and ask questions when stumped.


edit:

Anyone more logic that I should include, before I write the code?


```

if bossexists and targetisboss and not immune and not moving and inrange thenif Guardianavail thencast guardianelseif ( guardian < 21 and ( wrathavail or (haisspell and haavail ) )) or ( hero and wrathavail or (haisspell and haavail) ) thencast wrathcast haelseif trinket avail or trinket avail thenuse trinkuse trinkelseif have gloves and gloves avail and not trinkavail or not trink < 10 thenuse glovesendendif not bossexists and not targetisboss and not immune and not moving and inrange thenif have gloves and gloves avail and not trinkavail or not trink < 10 thenuse glovesendend--I can add some return falses if it's a gimmick fight so it's manual and this will be in another rotation for people who dont care about personal cd management 


```

----------


## alyssaisit

still looking for a rogue pvp profile... any spec will do... i can adjust  :Smile:  i'm pretty bad at pvp and can use all the help i can get

----------


## Deathsmind

Hey Avery, im using your coding for the prot pally PQR, i have a couple questions with your coding that i need changed. Im not the greatest with coding but i know a couple things need to be changed. This is my first time using this program so im sorry for all the questions. Im a pretty fast learner and once i get some help here i will understand more and will be able to do it myself later. Thank you for your time as well.

1. For prot, Seal of Truth is no longer Viable it received a 80% nerf, i need to change this to Seal of Insight.
2. Im using Divine Purpose, is there anyway of making it where i have the buff that it casts Shield of the Righteous again?
3. How do i add divine protection and my trinket into the mix of this?
4. Its not casting Holy Prism it seems to me, Very nice aoe heal for boss fights how do i get this working.
5.When im running it with my addons on it continues to ask me to turn them off because there is a problem and its slowing wow down. It closed, bartender, recount, a scrolling meter addon, and still asking to close more. Anyway around this? any way of changing something so it doesnt bog down wow? I have a top of the line computer i built, 24gb ram i7 3.2ghz computer. It can usually handle anything i give it but if it because apparent to wow that im using this than i would rather make it work better if possible. Again thank you for any of your help.

edit: forgot one thing, anyway of ensuring that Weakening Blows is always up?

----------


## crystal_tech

found this: LibSpellRange-1.0 - WoW AddOns - CurseForge

now just to add it to pqr

----------


## scyrnn

This is amazing! Can we expect for a more refined version for the BM Hunter rotation, one that uses more useful skills?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> This is amazing! Can we expect for a more refined version for the BM Hunter rotation, one that uses more useful skills?


Can we expect what from who? If you were more specific about which profile by whom and what "useful skills" you are referring to things might work out for the better in your request :3

----------


## scyrnn

> Can we expect what from who? If you were more specific about which profile by whom and what "useful skills" you are referring to things might work out for the better in your request :3


Well maybe I just can't find a good BM Hunter Rotation profile? The one I'm using is only using kill command, cobra shot, focus fire, and arcane shot. Nothing else :S

----------


## BallisticJoker

Did Imdasandman ever fit soulreaper into rotation?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Well maybe I just can't find a good BM Hunter Rotation profile? The one I'm using is only using kill command, cobra shot, focus fire, and arcane shot. Nothing else :S


if its mine you need to use left shift to enable most cds

----------


## Dyk

I looked around and can't find it anywhere, does anyone know how to temporarily disable spell casting? I just need it for a few milliseconds.


Kinda like: 
if condition and condition then
wait
end

----------


## BallisticJoker

@Kinkeh - Your DW Rotation locks at Soul Reaper phase :|

----------


## Fumi

Hi guys im using the "Leveling (Nova [Mist]) profile on my level 34 monk, and i doesn't cast any spells at all  :Frown:  any help?

----------


## pepe2c

im still tryng to fix the interrupt =S

----------


## kickmydog

Update

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v14.zip

- Hard to believe that someone didn't mention to me at how stupid the arcane shot usage was when moving. This has been fixed, the profiles will prefer to use Arcane Shot over Cobra when moving.
- I don't know if anyone even uses the MM profile, but anyway I have restricted Glaive Toss usage in the first 10% of a mobs health, to improve damage as per EJ thread.

----------


## SHJordan

> Update
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v14.zip
> 
> - Hard to believe that someone didn't mention to me at how stupid the arcane shot usage was when moving. This has been fixed, the profiles will prefer to use Arcane Shot over Cobra when moving.
> - I don't know if anyone even uses the MM profile, but anyway I have restricted Glaive Toss usage in the first 10% of a mobs health, to improve damage as per EJ thread.


Thank you, and i'd like to ask if there is a minimum level required to use your profiles??? as i'm currently leveling as BM hunter[so my guild told me it was faster than others]

----------


## kickmydog

> Thank you, and i'd like to ask if there is a minimum level required to use your profiles??? as i'm currently leveling as BM hunter[so my guild told me it was faster than others]


They are for level 90. You can however just copy a rotation, and edit it by removing abilities that you do not currently have.

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh - Your DW Rotation locks at Soul Reaper phase :|


Thanks, released an update. Should fix the problem.

----------


## Master34

kuukuu: A suggestion for your brewmaster profile...He should use Expel Harm when you not a at full health instead of jab...this make a real difference....Expel Harm Heal a lot and damage a lot too... in your single target profile of course

----------


## freaki

anyone working on a more up to date pve profile for shadow priests?
sheepmoon has vanished,so was wondering is sheuron is working on updating his old sp one:-)

----------


## GRB

Hey guys, just to say im back in wow, but atm not doing any profiles for pqr.  :Smile:

----------


## barandeniz

Can any1 alter and imlement sheepmoons or novas holy paladin profile with Holy Prism please.?

----------


## ReapersDeath

So is there any top end fury warrior pve profiles? Ive been using xm5furypve but i sadly dont know how to add spells and what not. Its missing a major spell for questing, victory rush should be used when ever available in order to survive pulls larger than 1 target.

----------


## mcwhat

> So is there any top end fury warrior pve profiles? Ive been using xm5furypve but i sadly dont know how to add spells and what not. Its missing a major spell for questing, victory rush should be used when ever available in order to survive pulls larger than 1 target.


I just made a quick edit to the xrn5furypve profile I had installed to add Victory Rush and Impending Victory. I tried it out on my warrior and it seems to work okay, but he's only 68 and hasn't been played in quite a while. Hope this helps.

http://www.filedropper.com/warriorvictoryrush

----------


## surfman

Hi Deadpan

You gave me a list of all the MoP herbs which is fine and thanks but thats not the problem. 

The problem is the interrupt profile when I activate it with a herbalist toon always crashes wow.
When I log on with my mining toon and mine in MoP everything works fine using Sheurons Interrupt profile with mining names inserted manually.

Was wondering if anyone knows why is this or could someone look at code and see if anything is out of date?





> _Should_ be all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local herb = {
> 	"Adder's Tongue",
> 	"Ancient Lichen",
> 	"Arthas' Tears",
> ...

----------


## ishtro

here are some codes i use for my warrior.. hope it helps ;]

Impending Victory.. if you are not glyphed change 103840 to 34428


```

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if UnitAffectingCombat("player")and UnitExists("target")and UnitCanAttack("player","target")and PlayerHP < 80and ( select(2, GetSpellCooldown(103840)) == 0 ) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(103840))    return trueend 


```

Healthstone


```

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if PlayerHP < 25and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 and ( select(2, GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 ) then    UseItemByName(5512)    return trueend 


```

Toggle Key for Cooldowns (press right control)


```

if not RightControl then RightControl = 0 endif IsRightControlKeyDown() and GetTime() - RightControl > 1 then    RightControl = GetTime()        if CDs then        CDs  = false         PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: |cFFE61515Disabled","Warrior")      else                 CDs  = true         PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: |cFF15E61CEnabled","Warrior")      endend 


```

Blood Fury (enable cooldowns by pressing right control) remove (and UnitBuffID("player",12880) if you do not want to wait till you are enraged


```

if CDsand UnitAffectingCombat("player")and UnitExists("target")and UnitCanAttack("player","target")and UnitRace("player")=="Orc"and UnitBuffID("player",12880)and UnitPower("player") >= 30 then     return true end 


```

Bloodbath (enable cooldowns by pressing right control) remove (and UnitBuffID("player",12880) if you do not want to wait till you are enraged


```

if CDsand UnitAffectingCombat("player")and UnitExists("target")and UnitCanAttack("player","target")and UnitBuffID("player",12880)and UnitPower("player") >= 30 then     return true end 


```

Recklessness (enable cooldowns by pressing right control)


```

local Boss = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        Boss = true    endendif Boss == false then    return falseendlocal Lust = { 2825, 32182, 80353, 90355 }for _,v in ipairs(Lust) do    if UnitBuffID("player", v) ~= nil then         if Boss and CDs then            return true        end    endend 


```

Potion of Mogu Power on Cooldown and Boss


```

local Lust = { 2825, 32182, 80353, 90355 }local Boss = falsefor _,v in ipairs(Lust) do    if CDs and UnitBuffID("player", v) ~= nil then         RunMacroText("/use Potion of Mogu Power")    endendfor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("Boss"..tostring(i)) then         Boss = true        break    endendlocal pot = GetItemCount(76095)if Boss == false     and pot == false then     return falseend 


```

Skull Banner (enable cooldowns by pressing right control) remove (and UnitBuffID("player",12880) if you do not want to wait till you are enraged


```

if CDsand UnitAffectingCombat("player")and UnitExists("target")and UnitCanAttack("player","target")and UnitPower("player") >= 30and UnitBuffID("player",12880) and not UnitBuffID("player",114206) then    return trueend 


```

Demoralizing Banner (Left Shift on mouseover)


```

if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0and IsLeftShiftKeyDown()and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114203))if SpellIsTargeting() then     CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end    return true end 


```

----------


## ishtro

> Hi Deadpan
> 
> You gave me a list of all the MoP herbs which is fine and thanks but thats not the problem. 
> 
> The problem is the interrupt profile when I activate it with a herbalist toon always crashes wow.
> When I log on with my mining toon and mine in MoP everything works fine using Sheurons Interrupt profile with mining names inserted manually.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knows why is this or could someone look at code and see if anything is out of date?




```
"Wild Steelbloom",
	}
```

remove the last comma and see if that works

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can any1 alter and imlement sheepmoons or novas holy paladin profile with Holy Prism please.?


theres no real smart way to do it coded.... it would be simple enough to make it just on modifier + mouseover.... but i know my profile is already full of those lol....

would u like a smart Prism or a Manual Prism?

----------


## martyzzz

Hey all, good to see PQR is still allive and kicking, keep up the good work.
I just got back from a year wow break, before i stopped playing i used PQR all the time and i loved it.
Now its time to level all my toons and get back into raiding again.

Problem (sorry if i missed it or im just being stupid), i cant get PQR to work.
I have a fresh install of wow, 3 days old, a new copy of PQR from today and no addons at all.
My toons are all lvl 85, when i start the program when WoW x86 is running i do see my char name and i select it.
Once i choose a profile and start attack i get shit loads of lua errors in my screen (like 10 errors a sec) and my toon doesnt start attacking.

Any idea what the problem could be ?

Cheers !

----------


## barandeniz

> theres no real smart way to do it coded.... it would be simple enough to make it just on modifier + mouseover.... but i know my profile is already full of those lol....
> 
> would u like a smart Prism or a Manual Prism?


i would like to use smart prism , and is it possbile to add HoP , HoS , HoSalvation and some CD's on important situations like focus target below %30 or x number of ppl in raid below %40 or so. The mana usage of the profile was good in cata but i am being OOM too fast in LFR and 10men. my ilvl is ~470 atm. so not that bad for now? any ideas to be more mana conservative?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i would like to use smart prism , and is it possbile to add HoP , HoS , HoSalvation and some CD's on important situations like focus target below %30 or x number of ppl in raid below %40 or so. The mana usage of the profile was good in cata but i am being OOM too fast in LFR and 10men. my ilvl is ~470 atm. so not that bad for now? any ideas to be more mana conservative?


unfortunately the issue is more my Main is now a Druid and I don't have a 90 Pally :-/

i don't know where the inefficient heals are going or where to tweak the numbers

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey all, good to see PQR is still allive and kicking, keep up the good work.
> I just got back from a year wow break, before i stopped playing i used PQR all the time and i loved it.
> Now its time to level all my toons and get back into raiding again.
> 
> Problem (sorry if i missed it or im just being stupid), i cant get PQR to work.
> I have a fresh install of wow, 3 days old, a new copy of PQR from today and no addons at all.
> My toons are all lvl 85, when i start the program when WoW x86 is running i do see my char name and i select it.
> Once i choose a profile and start attack i get shit loads of lua errors in my screen (like 10 errors a sec) and my toon doesnt start attacking.
> 
> ...


What Class - Profile are u running?

Have you updated the Profile?

----------


## Roxor77

> Update
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v14.zip
> 
> - Hard to believe that someone didn't mention to me at how stupid the arcane shot usage was when moving. This has been fixed, the profiles will prefer to use Arcane Shot over Cobra when moving.
> - I don't know if anyone even uses the MM profile, but anyway I have restricted Glaive Toss usage in the first 10% of a mobs health, to improve damage as per EJ thread.


Thank you for making such a good BM hunter Profile The Best Of All BM hunter

----------


## fluxflux

hi can someone help me with code for Shadow Priest 

SW: Insanity




> Shadow Word: Insanity	Level 90
> 2.5% of base mana	40 yd range
> Instant
> Consumes your Shadow Word: Pain to deal 2482 to 2618 (+ 243% of SpellPower) Shadow damage to the target. Only usable while Shadow Word: Pain has less than 4.960 sec remaining.


i will donate this

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi can someone help me with code for Shadow Priest 
> 
> SW: Insanity
> 
> 
> 
> i will donate this


thats pretty simple...


Ability Name: Shadow Word Insanity
Spell ID: 0
Target: Target 


```

if IsPlayerSpell(129249) and UnitExists("target") and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") then    if UnitDebuff("target", 589) then         if select(7, UnitDebuff("target", 589)) - GetTime() < 4.5 then               CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(129249),"target")         end     endend 


```

something like that should work.....

----------


## fluxflux

mhh now have testet a little bit its not casting instant Insanity

----------


## Ronnotter

Anyone know how to add Soul Reaper to Nova's Blood profile?

----------


## osbornx22

PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") returns always false in my test rotation  :Frown: 

is this normally working with german client?

i just have the line
print(PQR_IsOutSight("target"))
and always get false, also if i get behind a wall to my target  :Frown:

----------


## osbornx22

> What do you need to check, you just want a list of everyone on the other team?


no, for example in open world, not in bgs, rbgs or arenas, just in open world pvp, i want to know, if the enemy is ret or holy pala and only if its a ret pala, then disarm:

if UnitIsMelee("target") then disarm() end

i dont want to silence cats, just trees or boomkins
dont disarm heal monk, just tank or melee monks
if heal, then cc else kill
etc.....

----------


## surfman

Hi Ishtro




> ```
> "Wild Steelbloom",
> 	}
> ```
> 
> remove the last comma and see if that works


Tried that and it didn't fix the problem ...

I did some more testing and the ability "Herbalism English" under xrn in the Interrupt profile ONLY crashes with characters of mine which have HERBALISM as a profession. Even if I take out the new herbs from MoP it crashes so its something to do when it detects Herbalism on a character that it crashes wow. 

Any ideas ? Willing to donate $10 to whoever can work it out please.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

I'm really terrible with pqr so i would really appreciate if someone could upload Arms warrior single target and aoe as well as furry that's updated for 90 and working properly.
Will + rep as much as i can if its working well  :Smile: 

Can also pm me if you don't want to put it here.

Thank you !

----------


## Xelper

> PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") returns always false in my test rotation 
> 
> is this normally working with german client?
> 
> i just have the line
> print(PQR_IsOutSight("target"))
> and always get false, also if i get behind a wall to my target



This should only return true if the red text error indicating that you are out of LOS has been on the screen in the last 1 or 2 seconds. It will still try to cast once.

----------


## osbornx22

ah ok, PQR_IsOutSight("target") needs a spell id and "return true" in the ability.

i tried it wihtout "return true" and spellid = 0, just print(PQR_IsOutSight("target")) 

thx

----------


## Dimonoff

If anybody have code that stop autoattack and using ability when 
Impervious Shield (Impervious Shield - Spell - World of Warcraft) is active.

----------


## alucard1

Does anyone have a list of keyboard keys for "Is"key"down()"

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
return true
end

works, but i can't seem to get "IsQkeydown" or "IsQdown" is it numerical based like a lot of things, ie Q = 43 and A = 1 or something.

----------


## js1974

> If anybody have code that stop autoattack and using ability when 
> Impervious Shield (Impervious Shield - Spell - World of Warcraft) is active.


If you are going for that you should probably add all 3 shields into 1 set of code. Since i'm not really sure how this is going to work but I'm familiar with the encounter each boss has a buff they gain that while it's active you don't want to keep attacking.

1. Impervious Shield
2. Shield of Darkness
3. Sleight of Hand

So what you would be looking for is the code that checks for all three of those buffs and if any are present it stops attacking.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Does anyone have a list of keyboard keys for "Is"key"down()"
> 
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
> return true
> end
> 
> works, but i can't seem to get "IsQkeydown" or "IsQdown" is it numerical based like a lot of things, ie Q = 43 and A = 1 or something.


theres no api for keys other than alt shift ctrl atm

----------


## alucard1

ty crystal

----------


## js1974

> Funny you mention this. I made code just for this yesterday.
> 
> Ability: -Raid Special - Do Not Attack-
> Spell ID: 0
> Code:
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,4 do
> ...


Much appreciated +Rep for you!

----------


## Xelper

> If you are going for that you should probably add all 3 shields into 1 set of code. Since i'm not really sure how this is going to work but I'm familiar with the encounter each boss has a buff they gain that while it's active you don't want to keep attacking.
> 
> 1. Impervious Shield
> 2. Shield of Darkness
> 3. Sleight of Hand
> 
> So what you would be looking for is the code that checks for all three of those buffs and if any are present it stops attacking.


Funny you mention this... I made code to handle these 3 abilities last night.
Ability: -Special: Do Not Attack- 
NOTE: Place above all attacks in your rotation.
Spell ID: 0
Lua:


```
for i=1,4 do
    local bossTest = "boss"..i
    if UnitExists(bossTest) then
        local spellCheck = { 117961, 117697, 118162 }
        for _,v in ipairs(spellCheck) do
            local spellName = GetSpellInfo(v)
            local bossCasting = UnitCastingInfo(bossTest)
            local buffCheck = UnitBuffID(bossTest, v)
            
            if buffCheck then
                RunMacroText("/stopattack")
                RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
                return true
            end


            if spellName == bossCasting then
                RunMacroText("/stopattack")
                RunMacroText("/stopcasting")
                PQR_DelayRotation(0.5)
                return true
            end
            
        end
    end
end
```

The PQR_DelayRotation is to ensure PQR doesn't start attacking in the VERY brief moment between when the spell goes up and when he finishes casting.

----------


## jojozilla69

Tried searching for this but could not find out the procedure for getting the herb interrupt profile for collecting herbs to work. Please advise, thank you.

----------


## SeveredShadow

So I'm trying to make code for use with Grounding Totem and I only want it to use the totem if my target is casting a specific spell. Is there a function I could be using that will tell me which spell my target is currently casting?

I want something like:
if TargetIsCasting(#####) then
return true
end

----------


## kickmydog

Anyone using my SV profile atm should change the recast delay on LNL from 1500 to 0, the same thing needs to happen to Explosive Shot. Some old legacy code for that delay and I completely skipped over it. Copy+Paste 4tw.

This should increase your dps by a small amount. I'll include it in the next update to my profile, I am just too lazy to upload and all that for one tiny fix.

Thanks to member Xvvt for the spot.

----------


## Deathsmind

Can anyone help with this problem? havent heard from avery for a fix on this. Heres the message. Im really stupid with coding and not even sure where to start to change any of this. Maybe someone can point out some stuff for me to help me out. Here was the message i posted on here earlier for him.

Hey Avery, im using your coding for the prot pally PQR, i have a couple questions with your coding that i need changed. Im not the greatest with coding but i know a couple things need to be changed. This is my first time using this program so im sorry for all the questions. Im a pretty fast learner and once i get some help here i will understand more and will be able to do it myself later. Thank you for your time as well.

1. For prot, Seal of Truth is no longer Viable it received a 80% nerf, i need to change this to Seal of Insight.
2. Im using Divine Purpose, is there anyway of making it where i have the buff that it casts Shield of the Righteous again?
3. How do i add divine protection and my trinket into the mix of this?
4. Its not casting Holy Prism it seems to me, Very nice aoe heal for boss fights how do i get this working.
5.When im running it with my addons on it continues to ask me to turn them off because there is a problem and its slowing wow down. It closed, bartender, recount, a scrolling meter addon, and still asking to close more. Anyway around this? any way of changing something so it doesnt bog down wow? I have a top of the line computer i built, 24gb ram i7 3.2ghz computer. It can usually handle anything i give it but if it because apparent to wow that im using this than i would rather make it work better if possible. Again thank you for any of your help.

edit: forgot one thing, anyway of ensuring that Weakening Blows is always up?

----------


## chumii

Is there any profile for Warrior Fury (SMF) for pvp? I can only find pve ones or arm pvp  :Frown: 

/edit: nvm, just found the one by failroad.. awesome so far in arena !

----------


## Waffle

Hey there, hoping someone can help me out, is there a way to make Combustion go off at only when Ignite reaches a certain point? Using Boss' profile it has been popping it very early so would like to set my own threshold for it.

----------


## expunge

> Anyone using my SV profile atm should change the recast delay on LNL from 1500 to 0, the same thing needs to happen to Explosive Shot. Some old legacy code for that delay and I completely skipped over it. Copy+Paste 4tw.
> 
> This should increase your dps by a small amount. I'll include it in the next update to my profile, I am just too lazy to upload and all that for one tiny fix.
> 
> Thanks to member Xvvt for the spot.


It's also named "load and load". 

Thanks for the profile kick, always liked yours. What's your plan when they remove fox from the game?

----------


## js1974

> Funny you mention this... I made code to handle these 3 abilities last night.
> Ability: -Special: Do Not Attack- 
> NOTE: Place above all attacks in your rotation.
> Spell ID: 0
> Lua:
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,4 do
> ...


Just tried this in raid it the rotation fails with it in rotation.

----------


## Xelper

> Just tried this in raid it the rotation fails with it in rotation.


You likely did something wrong. I just created the ability from my post and it worked.

----------


## js1974

> You likely did something wrong. I just created the ability from my post and it worked.


You are correct my mistake I misread what you said.

----------


## blacknightlll

hey kmd hunters no longer have AotF time to edit all that code again lol

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey there, hoping someone can help me out, is there a way to make Combustion go off at only when Ignite reaches a certain point? Using Boss' profile it has been popping it very early so would like to set my own threshold for it.


I think boss combustion handling is based of mine so if you use this it should work:



```
if IgniteLastDamage > 12000
```

If it doesnt work show me your combustion script and i will try to help

----------


## Luckycharm

> Here is profile for Destro lock.
> Based on old Valma's code (more dps then newer, IMHO)
> 
> Hold down LEFT SHIFT to Rain of Fire.
> 
> Tap LEFT CTRL to enable/disable AOE. What rotation you may see on addon PQInterface
> 
> Havoc and Immolate on focus
> Immolate on mouseover
> ...


Hi!

I have been using your profil you posted on page 200 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101773754/DestroMOP.zip but it never casts Chaos bolt and very seldom get backdraft it only spams Incinerate. Any ideas?

Ty for the help. ^^

----------


## kickmydog

Updated

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v15.zip

- This build has the LNL and Explosive Shot recast delay fixed.
- tracked down and fixed the issue with using Cobra Shot while in Bestial Wrath, this will now not use Bestial Wrath until you have at least 70 focus and it will Arcane Shot spam with Kill Command when in Bestial Wrath. (Thanks to DEFLAMA for picking this up.) The dps gain here should be significant.

----------


## failroad

Delete ddd

----------


## woesel

How safe is PQR? For wow warden?

----------


## averykey

> How safe is PQR? For wow warden?


instant ban

edit:Will this work?

-- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(i) end

Trying to understand how the iterating thing works. 
Pvp update soon, and tank update soon.

Don't have a guild so I can't test in raids, realm is dead.

----------


## failroad

> instant ban
> 
> edit:Will this work?
> 
> -- Pvp Flag
> local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
> for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(i) end
> 
> Trying to understand how the iterating thing works. 
> ...


No it would be like this.. Assuming the flag names are correct 

for i=1, #flag

You're making i the index number of the flag so it's a for loop and it's going to go from 1-3.

Then you do the do loop as so

do
InteractUnit(flag[i]) 
end

The flag[i] Is making it so you are clicking the correct flag. For example if it was flag[2] then in that instance it would be horde flag in there. But the for loop make it so it check all 3

----------


## Dyk

> Funny you mention this... I made code to handle these 3 abilities last night.
> Ability: -Special: Do Not Attack- 
> NOTE: Place above all attacks in your rotation.
> Spell ID: 0
> Lua:
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,4 do
> ...



PQR_DelayRotation(0.5) was exactly what I have been looking for, thank you!

----------


## averykey

> No it would be like this.. Assuming the flag names are correct 
> 
> for i=1, #flag
> 
> You're making i the index number of the flag so it's a for loop and it's going to go from 1-3.
> 
> Then you do the do loop as so
> 
> do
> ...


so

-- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end

----------


## failroad

> so
> 
> -- Pvp Flag
> local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
> for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end


It could be but I'm not sure that's assuming that InteractUnit("Alliance Flag") works. I never personally made this. And idk if it's so good what if you wanna drop the flag to someone then you'd have to pause rotation or do some sort of modifier key. IDK up to you I guess

----------


## Bottter

someone has a working interrupt file for feraldruids ?

thanks in advance

----------


## kuukuu

> kuukuu: A suggestion for your brewmaster profile...He should use Expel Harm when you not a at full health instead of jab...this make a real difference....Expel Harm Heal a lot and damage a lot too... in your single target profile of course


It should be doing that already, ie only using Expel Harm if not at full health. I think I have it set to 85% of health or something like that. Don't have my code with me atm.

----------


## tatakau

these are the best enhancement shaman pvp profiles that I have are outdated but maybe someone wants to upgrade these to the community

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...tions.xml?r=10
https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...ities.xml?r=10

----------


## ReapersDeath

> here are some codes i use for my warrior.. hope it helps ;]
> 
> Impending Victory.. if you are not glyphed change 103840 to 34428
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
 if UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and UnitExists("target")
and UnitCanAttack("player","target")
and PlayerHP < 80
and ( select(2, GetSpellCooldown(103840)) == 0 ) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(103840))
    return true
end 
> 
> ...




Umm you appears you just linked a whole spread out profile =p could you please put it into profile form for me? =D would love you for it XD 

Oh and failroad, if you see this, your fail raid fury pvp, the control button for heroic leap is so buggy and doesn't work. It will work outside of combat only and not in the middle of a pvp fight, a mage kept kicking my ass because id charge him and he would blink and i couldnt heroic leap after him =( i believe you have it set to left control

----------


## kittycleave

looking for a quality feral kitty pvp profile for registered mop

----------


## failroad

> Umm you appears you just linked a whole spread out profile =p could you please put it into profile form for me? =D would love you for it XD 
> 
> Oh and failroad, if you see this, your fail raid fury pvp, the control button for heroic leap is so buggy and doesn't work. It will work outside of combat only and not in the middle of a pvp fight, a mage kept kicking my ass because id charge him and he would blink and i couldnt heroic leap after him =( i believe you have it set to left control


It is left control and it works now did u update through the SVN. Also please keep questions to my thread regarding these topics I don't want to plug up this one.

----------


## Smilezz

Kickmydog. I have 2 things on ur survival bot. 

1. It feels like its shooting Cobra more than necessary. What I mean is I have 90% focus yet it shoots off another cobra shot instead of an Arcane shot?

2. I dont know what It is but the rotation, opening etc are they right? I am not doing more than 40k dps and I am Ilevel 467. (I am popping everything, Stampede, Rapid Fire) yet no higher than 40k?

----------


## averykey

Hey bubba, are you still working on the hpally profile? I want to pick up your holy paladin profile if you aren't.

Found a guild!

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog. I have 2 things on ur survival bot. 
> 
> 1. It feels like its shooting Cobra more than necessary. What I mean is I have 90% focus yet it shoots off another cobra shot instead of an Arcane shot?
> 
> 2. I dont know what It is but the rotation, opening etc are they right? I am not doing more than 40k dps and I am Ilevel 467. (I am popping everything, Stampede, Rapid Fire) yet no higher than 40k?


The Arcane Shot dump should kick in at 75 focus or above, which is enough for a cobra shot to fill in if it kicks in at around 74 or so. At no point should cobra shot kick in at 90 focus. If you can tell me exactly what you are doing at the point it happens, what your focus, health, buffs etc.. so I can track this down.

As for dps with SV profile, I did just today close to 90k dps on Galleon, smoking everyone else in the raid by a wide margin. My ilevel is around 479 ish.

Also make sure you are using the most up to date profile, which is listed on my signature.

----------


## averykey

Will this work



```

local glovesTime, glovesReady = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))local trinket1Time, trinket1Ready = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 13)local trinket2Time, trinket2Ready = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 14)if trinket1Ready == 0 then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2Ready == 0 then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesReady == 0 and trinket1Ready == 1 and trinket2Ready == 1 and trinket1Time - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2Time - GetTime() > 10 then    UseInventoryItem(10)end 


```


edit:

Wrote a lot more code, anyone know if this will work and or has any tips on making cooldown usage for ret better.


```

local glovesCD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))local trinket1CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 13)local trinket2CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 14)local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698)-- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend-- Lust Checklocal lust = falseif UnitBuffID("player", 2825)  -- Bloodlustor UnitBuffID("player", 32182) -- Heroismor UnitBuffID("player", 80353) -- Time Warpor UnitBuffID("player", 90355) -- Ancient Hysteriathen lust = true endif bossExists == true and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then--Goak is up and lust is up or not upif PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698))elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false  then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 then    if UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 25 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    end--Goak not avail and goak has > 25 seconds and lust is not upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 25 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(10)--Goak not avail and lust is upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(10)endelseif bossExists == false and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then    if glovesCD == 0 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    endend 


```

need a way to check if my current target is a boss so I don't pop cooldowns on an add phase

----------


## Kinkeh

> need a way to check if my current target is a boss so I don't pop cooldowns on an add phase




```
UnitLevel("target") == -1
```

-1 = Boss or special target.

----------


## sgdevoid

> *Kink's PvP 2H Frost DK Rotation*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.0.0
> 
> *Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator
> *Reforging:* Expertise (3%) >= Melee Hit (3%) > Haste > Crit > Mastery
> 
> 
> Hey again guys , I've been getting asked to make a frost PvP profile and I finally got around to making one. Bare in mind my DK is no longer my main so I can't dedicate as much time as I'd like to these profiles but I will still maintain them regularly. If you find any bugs or have suggestions feel free to PM me anytime! 
> ...


For some reason, I was using this CC for a while and it was working great, now coming back to it all it does is cast Outbreak and does nothing, Outbreak is the only thing it will cast. Tried enabling/disabling the bursts and necro stacking, but still did nothing. Reinstalled PQR and still does nothing. Anyone else have this issue? BTW I'm using your PvE profiles and those still work great.

EDIT

Lmao, would help if I was in Frost spec. xD

----------


## Kinkeh

> EDIT
> Lmao, would help if I was in Frost spec. xD


Nothing to see here. *DERP*

----------


## cassrgs

Hello
Im trying to make the program to farm a rare in some moments im afk from the game

so i created this abilitie and put first on the list



```
local PQR_CustomTarget = "Korda Torros"
	

if UnitExists(PQR_CustomTarget) then
	TargetUnit(PQR_CustomTarget, true)
	CastSpellByID(49184,PQR_CustomTarget)
	return false
--else
--	return true
end
```

The problem its that it tries to attack anything near not only the specified target and if i put the part on comments the bot dont work at all

Please can anyone help me with this? \o/

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog. I have 2 things on ur survival bot. 
> 
> 1. It feels like its shooting Cobra more than necessary. What I mean is I have 90% focus yet it shoots off another cobra shot instead of an Arcane shot?
> 
> 2. I dont know what It is but the rotation, opening etc are they right? I am not doing more than 40k dps and I am Ilevel 467. (I am popping everything, Stampede, Rapid Fire) yet no higher than 40k?


To address casting the casting Cobra issue try this updated version

http://www.mediafire.com/?jbn86lyxxzy4hrp

- This will make the rotation only pool focus under the following conditions:
1. You have Murder of Crows learnt
2. Murder of Crows is not on your target
3. Murder of Crows is off cooldown
4, Thrill of the Hunt is not active
5. The target is eligible for Murder of Crow usage.

Before the rotation would try to pool focus to cast Murder of Crows all the time, now it will ignore Murder of Crows pretty much. This will result in a smoother rotation if you don't have Murder of Crows learnt, you shouldn't get focus overflow. If you do have Murder of Crows learnt it will pool about 2s before Murder of Crows comes off cooldown as long as the conditions above are met.

I tested for a while on the target dummies and the rotation looked very good.

----------


## divajn

I'm trying to get mage's remove curse to work on party members, but it just won't do anything. Anyone see something wrong with this?



```

  local i = 1  local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)  while buff do    if bufftype == "Curse" then return true end    i = i + 1;    buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(unitid, i)  endendPQR_CustomTarget = "player"local group = "party"local members = GetNumPartyMembers()if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then  group = "raid"  members = GetNumRaidMembers()endfor i = 1, members, 1 do  local member = group..tostring(i)  if UnitInRange(member)   and UnitIsCharmed(member) == nil  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil   and PQR_IsOutOfSight(member) == false then    if CheckCurse(member) then PQR_CustomTarget = member end  endendif CheckCurse(PQR_CustomTarget) then return true end 


```

----------


## firepong

Grats on Contributor when they decide to upgrade you Avery  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saga3180

Id love to see @avery pick up his profile!
I just wanna see updates with the new spells and talents like sacred shiedl

----------


## maleth

Would love to see more time spent on holy paladin profile! It's my main spec  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> Hello
> Im trying to make the program to farm a rare in some moments im afk from the game
> 
> so i created this abilitie and put first on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQR_CustomTarget = "Korda Torros"
> ...


TargetUnit dont take in a string as parameter only unitid. UnitId is "player", "target", "focus", "Boss1" etc. You need to RunMacroText("/tar Korda Torros") instead of TargetUnit. Alos you should make sure to check if the target really is Korda Torros before CastSpell. Also CastSpellByID is not preffered since it can bug out, use CastSpellByName instead.

----------


## nudex

Hellow fellow PQR user

just wanted to let you know that the my new rotation for Nudex Paladin Prot Rotation is done.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar
Or just update in PQR itself if you already own my Rotation

It will now:

- Support lvl 90 talents
- Not attack Things when you are mounted
- Has Seal of Insight programmed into it
- And many more ...

It will not:
- Support mass exorcism

Special Thanks to Averykey as always due to the fact that alot of the code is still based on his mighty fine work, So show him your love accordingly.

Please if you find any bugs or problems or whatever -> go visit my dedicated post in the Bot Maps And Profiles and spit it out.

Greetz Nudex

----------


## Deathsmind

Hey looks really good Nudex, one thing is could you work in Divine Purpose? Maybe when active use SoR maybe an if statement if 30% heal if not SoR. I dont know coding isnt my thing. Seems to work great though.

----------


## cassrgs

> TargetUnit dont take in a string as parameter only unitid. UnitId is "player", "target", "focus", "Boss1" etc. You need to RunMacroText("/tar Korda Torros") instead of TargetUnit. Alos you should make sure to check if the target really is Korda Torros before CastSpell. Also CastSpellByID is not preffered since it can bug out, use CastSpellByName instead.


Thank you very much! It works like a charm ^.^

Thats the code after the changes



```

RunMacroText("/tar Korda Torros")
 if UnitExists("target") then
    CastSpellByName("Howling Blast")
    CastSpellByName("Death Grip")
    return false
else
    return true
end 


```

+rep

----------


## Smilezz

Thx a million kickmydog will try that out now. and see the result.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Still looking for Warrior Fury Single Target and AOE (PVE) that would be updated for level 90. Could also use Arms Single and Aoe.

I spent quite some time searching for them but couldn't find ones that would work properly :/

----------


## failroad

> Still looking for Warrior Fury Single Target and AOE (PVE) that would be updated for level 90. Could also use Arms Single and Aoe.
> 
> I spent quite some time searching for them but couldn't find ones that would work properly :/


Mine doesn't work? Since when

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

> Mine doesn't work? Since when


Hey, I'm sorry but i couldn't find svn link or any other link to download it? :/

----------


## failroad

SVN: https://failroad-warrior-pqr.googlecode.com/svn/trunk

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

> SVN: https://failroad-warrior-pqr.googlecode.com/svn/trunk


Thank you very much! + rep :>

----------


## averykey

> Grats on Contributor when they decide to upgrade you Avery


Thanks  :Big Grin: 

How did you get your profile to work with honorbuddy? I want to do that as well.







Re-post from last page, fixed a few things.
Does anyone see problems? 

Is this ok, GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))?
Can I get trinket time like this, trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10?
Is this the correct id for ancient fury from goak? select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 8669 :Cool: ) - GetTime() < 24
I did not see another id on the wowhead/wowdb pages.



```

local glovesCD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))local trinket1CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 13)local trinket2CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 14)local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698)-- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend-- Lust Checklocal lust = falseif UnitBuffID("player", 2825)  -- Bloodlustor UnitBuffID("player", 32182) -- Heroismor UnitBuffID("player", 80353) -- Time Warpor UnitBuffID("player", 90355) -- Ancient Hysteriathen lust = true endif bossExists == true and UnitLevel("target") == -1 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then--Goak is up and lust is up or not upif PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698))elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false  then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 then    if UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 25 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    end--Goak not avail and goak has > 25 seconds and lust is not upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 25 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(10)--Goak not avail and lust is upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(10)endelseif bossExists == false and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then    if glovesCD == 0 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    endend 


```


edit: Light's Hammer 



```

load luamessaged = nil 


```



```

--Light's Hammerif messaged == nil then messaged = 1 endif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) and messaged ~= nil and messaged ~= 3 then    PQR_WriteToChat("Light's Hammer: \124cFFE61515Ready")    messaged = messaged + 1end 


```



```

--Light's Hammer, Left Shift Key Downif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) then    if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))                messaged = 1          if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end                return true    end end 


```

Don't know if the messaged stuff will work, just typed it because it seemed like a good idea  :Big Grin: .


Hey xelper, updated the delays list.



```

-- Delays (spellID, itemID, delay)PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(114158, 0, 1) --Light's HammerPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine ShieldPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(498, 0, 1) --Divine ProtectionPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(31821, 0, 1) --Devotion AuraPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(20925, 0, 1) --Sacred ShieldPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(853, 0, 1) --Hammer of JusticePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(23302, 0, 1) --Hammer of Justice Set BonusPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(105593, 0, 1) --Fist of JusticePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(20066, 0, 1) --RepentancePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(10326, 0, 1) --Turn EvilPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(121783, 0, 1) --EmancipatePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(85499, 0, 1) --Speed of LightPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) --Hand of SacrificePQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1044, 0, 1) --Hand of FreedomPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1022, 0, 1) --Hand of ProtectionPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(1038, 0, 1) --Hand of SalvationPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(114039, 0, 1) --Hand of PurityPQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) --Golem's Strength PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(105706, 76095, 1) -- Potion of Mogu Power 


```


edit: this should work?



```

function HaveGlyph(id)    for i = 1, GetNumGlyphSockets() do        if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == id then return true end    end    return falseend 


```

new double jeo code.



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922 }for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do    if HaveGlyph(i) then        if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            switchedTargets = true        elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                  switchedTargets = false        end    elseif not HaveGlyph(i) then        if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              end    endend 


```

----------


## failroad

I got idea for profile developers who want their pqr to run with honorbuddy basically honorbuddy gonna just auto switch rotations for you and target and mount for you and basically all the movement then your Pqr rotations gonna handle combat. 

Pm if interested

----------


## firepong

> I got idea for profile developers who want their pqr to run with honorbuddy basically honorbuddy gonna just auto switch rotations for you and target and mount for you and basically all the movement then your Pqr rotations gonna handle combat. 
> 
> Pm if interested


I've already got this working with a couple of my profiles and stated how to do it. In the HonorBuddy Custom classes, remove everything that's not movement related. I believe there is even a blank CC Profile on the forums that has all of the movement and everything already coded in for you C.c

----------


## yourson

> I got idea for profile developers who want their pqr to run with honorbuddy basically honorbuddy gonna just auto switch rotations for you and target and mount for you and basically all the movement then your Pqr rotations gonna handle combat. 
> 
> Pm if interested


Sounds quite interesting mate! Part without moving would be interesting for raiding too.

----------


## boxo

curious if there is any way to look for middle mouse click button like "IsRightAltKeyDown"? I want to use it for a pause rotation key.

----------


## SpyroPT

@avery I'd love if you could give some love on buba hpaladin profile, now that Buba main is a resto druid, it would be cool if you could improve his profile.

----------


## barandeniz

@Avery i am w8ing for ret pvp come on  :Smile:

----------


## blacknightlll

@avery hey did you ever get that if x amount of mobs switch rotation!

----------


## yourson

> @avery hey did you ever get that if x amount of mobs switch rotation!


It's not possible only with PQR as PQR can't count mobs.

----------


## tatakau

> I got idea for profile developers who want their pqr to run with honorbuddy basically honorbuddy gonna just auto switch rotations for you and target and mount for you and basically all the movement then your Pqr rotations gonna handle combat. 
> 
> Pm if interested


I think that doing this would end the "security" of PQR in what refers to warden

----------


## Gabbz

> It's not possible only with PQR as PQR can't count mobs.


This is not accurate since it is very simple to count how many mobs that are present in combat. There are multiple ways to do this, either via checking the targets of people or just checking the combat events and list all mobs that are doing something.

If its PvE related tough i would say it is simplier to just check what boss are up and changed rotation accordingly.

----------


## yourson

> I think that doing this would end the "security" of PQR in what refers to warden


Do you really think that this topic and forum in general aren't under blizz radar already?

----------


## averykey

> @avery hey did you ever get that if x amount of mobs switch rotation!



No but I came up with a way to still do optimal dps, I use modifiers and you can easily change what the rotation does based on what mobs are out.



pvp ret soon, just working on the debuff/buff list for dispelling. Everything else is pretty much done.

----------


## blacknightlll

Ah ok was hoping you did then everyone could use it lol

----------


## haisenberg

> I think that doing this would end the "security" of PQR in what refers to warden


A quick question here: Is PQR using injection right now? Or "passive" methods? search did not came up with "good results" ... as stating "no pixelscanning" does not reveal (for me) that it is either using injection or passive methods...!??!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

Code injection.

----------


## averykey

Need some feedback before I add this code in to the optional rotation.

The code below does.

--if we are fighting a boss, cd handling, n


```

if bossexists and targetisboss and not moving and we are in melee range then 


```

--Goak with lust/nolust handling


```

if goakisavail thencast goakelseif goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenusetrink1elseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenusetrink1elseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenusetrink2elseif trinket2isavail and goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenusetrink2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds thenif goakisup and goak < 25secondsleft thenuseglovesend 


```

--regular cd handling without lust to save cds for goak, probably going to add in a boss hp check here
--goak is not up and has more than 25seconds till available and we dont have lust


```

elseif goakisnotup and goak > 25secondsleft and lustisnotup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and lustisnotup thenuse trinket1elseif trinket2isavail and lustisnotup thenuse trinket2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds and lustisnotup thenuse gloves 


```

--cd handling for lust 


```

elseif goakisnotavail and lustisup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and lustisup thenusetrinket1elseif trinket2isavail and lustisup thenusetrinket2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds and lustisup thenuse glovesend 


```

--not in a boss fight


```

elseif bossnotexists and not moving and we are in melee range thenif glovesareavail thenuseglovesendend 


```



```

local glovesCD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))local trinket1CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 13)local trinket2CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 14)local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698)-- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend-- Lust Checklocal lust = falseif UnitBuffID("player", 2825)  -- Bloodlustor UnitBuffID("player", 32182) -- Heroismor UnitBuffID("player", 80353) -- Time Warpor UnitBuffID("player", 90355) -- Ancient Hysteriathen lust = true endif bossExists == true and UnitLevel("target") == -1 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then--Goak is up and lust is up or not upif PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698))elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false  then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 then    if UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 25 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    end--Goak not avail and goak has > 25 seconds and lust is not upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 25 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(10)--Goak not avail and lust is upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(10)endelseif bossExists == false and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then    if glovesCD == 0 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    endend 


```



edit:

Changed execution sentence, reason: it's better to delay it at the start for goak+wings.
This won't cast if wings is avail so you can combine it with cds to make it more powerful.



```

-- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend--Execution Sentenceif IsPlayerSpell(114157) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) then    if IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid" then    if bossExists == false then return false end end        if RangeCheck(114157, "target") and UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() >= 11 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")    endend 


```

Can I do this?

select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid|party" then

----------


## Hoblerhans

He guys...got a short request...dunno if it already exists.
Is there a Profile for automatic milling or crushing ore? doing this manually is so boring...when doing 120 stacks...-.-

----------


## abndrew82

> He guys...got a short request...dunno if it already exists.
> Is there a Profile for automatic milling or crushing ore? doing this manually is so boring...when doing 120 stacks...-.-


Not sure who the original author is, but here is an Interrupt profile that does Milling. I took it and just added the herbs from MoP, not sure I have them all in there but have the ones I been milling

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59229956/milling.rar

The 2 files go into your interrupt folder under Profiles.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Thank u Sir...+rep 4 u and the author if he shows up

----------


## luckolinie

Whats the best profile for hunter PVE dps in average 463 ilvl gear. Been looking everywhere

----------


## Hoblerhans

Kickmydog`s

----------


## Dyk

Is there a function for getting the player's latency? I can't find any documentation for PQR.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is there a function for getting the player's latency? I can't find any documentation for PQR.


local down, up, lagHome, lagWorld = GetNetStats();

----------


## tatakau

> Do you really think that this topic and forum in general aren't under blizz radar already?


I'm trying to say that is more likely they start ban if PQR is implemented with HB (at least in public)

----------


## averykey

> local down, up, lagHome, lagWorld = GetNetStats();


PQR_SpellAvailableTime = ((select(3,GetNetStats()) + select(4,GetNetStats())) / 1000)

edit:
page 470 old thread

valma




> local Latency = (select(3, GetNetStats()) + select(3, GetNetStats())) \ 500
> 
> if startTime ~= nil and GCDstartTime ~= nil then
> local Latency = (select(3, GetNetStats()) + select(3, GetNetStats())) \ 500
> local timeLeft = startTime + duration - GetTime()
> local GCDtimeLeft = GCDstartTime + GCDduration - GetTime()
> 
> If GCDtimeLeft <= Latency Then
> If timeLeft <= Latency Then
> ...

----------


## snippetsr

Hey guys fairly simple one here.

Trying to get water sheild not overiding earth shield in arenas.
So if i have earth shield on pqr is casting water shield

wondering what the template is.

Water shield Spell ID is 52127
Earth Shield Spell ID is 974.


Thanks if anyone can help

----------


## deadpanstiffy

For anyone that has non-passive buff classes, I suggest using the following so you don't have to cross check other buffs.



```
GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(id)
```

id name
*1* Stats
*2* Stamina
*3* Attack Power
*4* Attack Speed
*5* Spell Power
*6* Spell Haste
*7* Critical Strike
*8* Mastery

----------


## pepe2c

my pqr is not interrupting =(

----------


## Decaed

@ Kinkeh - I'm using your 2H Frost DK profile (ilvl 480) and running into extreme amounts of downtime.

Can Ability Check Delay and Auto Lag Tolerance effect this?

----------


## Kinkeh

> @ Kinkeh - I'm using your 2H Frost DK profile (ilvl 480) and running into extreme amounts of downtime.
> 
> Can Ability Check Delay and Auto Lag Tolerance effect this?


It's just 2H frost. The downtime of this playstyle is retarded(near the end of fights). I haven't read anything though about DK reforging so I'm not sure what the priority is beyond haste stacking in low level gear and such.

----------


## Decaed

> It's just 2H frost. The downtime of this playstyle is retarded(near the end of fights). I haven't read anything though about DK reforging so I'm not sure what the priority is beyond haste stacking in low level gear and such.


No worries. I'll play around with it some more. But for the most part, it is an excellent profile. I have made some of my own tweaks to it, of course.  :Smile:

----------


## lawlmoto

> I'm trying to say that is more likely they start ban if PQR is implemented with HB (at least in public)


I wouldn't worry about it too much, Blizzard likely has a list already of suspected or confirmed users. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

> my pqr is not interrupting =(


I'm trying to get all 3 interrupt scenarios to work here for DRUIDS, but this isn't working.....

Any help?

if i just use a local catForm for skull bash (106839) and else that to 106839 for bear it works, But that doesn't work for Solar Beam (Balance Interrupt spell)

Trying to incorporate all 3 under each situation.

driving me nuts! ><





```
if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
    --TestComment
    xelperInterruptInit = true
    function PQR_InterruptSpell()
        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
        
        if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            return 47528
        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)
            local bearForm = UnitBuffID("player", 5487)
            if catForm ~= nil then
                return 106839
            else
            if bearForm ~= nil then
                return 106839
            else
                return 78675
            end
        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
            return 34490
        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
            return 2139
        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
            return 96231
        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
            return 15487
        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
            return 1766
        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
            return 57994
        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
            return 19647
        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
            return 6552
        else
            return 0
        end
```

----------


## averykey

> I'm trying to get all 3 interrupt scenarios to work here for DRUIDS, but this isn't working.....
> 
> Any help?
> 
> if i just use a local catForm for skull bash (106839) and else that to 106839 for bear it works, But that doesn't work for Solar Beam (Balance Interrupt spell)
> 
> Trying to incorporate all 3 under each situation.
> 
> driving me nuts! ><
> ...




```

        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)            local bearForm = UnitBuffID("player", 5487)            local moonkinForm = UnitBuffID("player", 24858)            if catForm ~= nil then                return 106839            elseif bearForm ~= nil then                return 106839 else return 78675             elseif moonkinForm ~= nil then                return 78675 else return 54812            end 


```

I think solarbeam has to be placed? If it doesn't this should work

if that doesnt work replace it with this

if catForm ~= nil then
return 106839
elseif bearForm ~= nil then
if IsPlayerSpell(106839) then
return 106839 
elseif IsPlayerSpell(78675)
return 78675 
end 
elseif moonkinForm ~= nil then
if IsPlayerSpell(78675) then
return 78675
elseif IsPlayerSpell(54812)
return 54812
end

why does bear have solarbeam?

----------


## ironclock

Does anyone knows about a balance druid profile that i can download from URL? and not a profile with .rar

----------


## failroad

Jw why you people who write profiles write 

If something ~= nil

If something == nil

When

If something

If not something


Does the same thing?

----------


## yaparadox

PQR dont work on Elegon

----------


## Mpzor

> Funny you mention this... I made code to handle these 3 abilities last night.
> Ability: -Special: Do Not Attack- 
> NOTE: Place above all attacks in your rotation.
> Spell ID: 0
> Lua:
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,4 do
> ...


Is it possible to add a check to see if he is stunned? Like if he is affected by a stun, then you can dps during the "Sleight of Hand" spell  :Smile:  Would be awesome!

----------


## kickmydog

> PQR dont work on Elegon?


Funny, worked when I've killed the boss on normal and in LFR.

Now the profile you are using may not work on Elegon, but that is something totally different.

----------


## firepong

> Jw why you people who write profiles write 
> 
> If something ~= nil
> 
> If something == nil
> 
> When
> 
> If something
> ...


Sometimes it doesn't work. There's a few instances where you absolutely have to use "~= nill" or "== nil."

----------


## failroad

In what instances wouldn't it work

----------


## brokeuh

is there any update for shadow priest pve profiles, cant find any working one, the one from mentally that i used all thee way in cata worked perfect <3 but the ones she made now for mop arent starting, and only version i find is last updated 6th if september

thnx in advance

----------


## barandeniz

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...mouseover.html ([PQR] Shadow Priest PvE (with mouseover))

----------


## kingdps

hey 

i am look for a code to check if one of my Raidmembers got the Maddening Shout Debuff (id 11770 :Cool:  from Meng the Demented (Spirit Kings) to avoid Debuffing my Raid ;D

----------


## aLorzy91

Anyone know how to do Cyclone on focus?

----------


## Bottter

> Anyone know how to do Cyclone on focus?



try this one 

/cast [target=focus] Cyclone

----------


## osbornx22

> hey 
> 
> i am look for a code to check if one of my Raidmembers got the Maddening Shout Debuff (id 11770 from Meng the Demented (Spirit Kings) to avoid Debuffing my Raid ;D




```
for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
  if UnitDebuffID("raid"..i, 117708) then
     return true
   end
end
```

----------


## Jamsx1

Anyone have a working Moonkin profile? I searched and could not locate one

----------


## osbornx22

> Jw why you people who write profiles write 
> 
> If something ~= nil
> 
> If something == nil
> 
> When
> 
> If something
> ...


no, not the same, if something is false, but in most cases i think youre right, but for me its better to read

----------


## Deathsmind

> Funny, worked when I've killed the boss on normal and in LFR.



I actually had it ****ing up on me as well. Im a tank and lets just say that didnt go to well.

----------


## kickmydog

> I actually had it ****ing up on me as well. Im a tank and lets just say that didnt go to well.


Have you got interrupt all checked? Or if you don't have you entered the name of the ability to interrupt?

----------


## neoblack

> I actually had it ****ing up on me as well. Im a tank and lets just say that didnt go to well.


just saying it messed up dose not help alot as kick said it isnt pqr it was most likely the script ur using post wut one helps alot and ya i have tanked it as prot pally in reg and lfr and mine worked fine

----------


## Deathsmind

Im using Nudex prot pally profile. I took out execution and added Holy prism. I then changed back to execution and moved execution higher on the rotation and profile abilities list and it barely did anything. It attacked a couple times and that was it. Im not sure if me moving execution up the list did it or what. If there is something else you want me to post to get more information let me know. Im new to the program and im not the brightest with it. I was mostly just telling the other guy that i had the same problem. I had it working on trash tonight with holy prism. Changed it back to execution, on pqr and my talents and thats when i got problems. Not sure if it was a Elegon problem, just a weird coincidence that someone else had the same problem.

----------


## brokeuh

i have the same problem with my warrior dps and tank profile it fails to work on elegon it only pops my shouts and thats it

----------


## Yohaiw

Hi just downloaded it.
how i load a profile that i see here in one of the comments?
for exaple the mage one,
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124618 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
thank you

----------


## nilrem2004

Does anyone have an idea why this casts Soulburn and doesn't wanna cast SoulSwap on mouseover unless I move mouse off the target and then back on or move it on another target?




```
local LAgony = select(7, UnitDebuffID("mouseover", 980, "player"))
local LCorruption = select(7, UnitDebuffID("mouseover", 172, "player"))
local LUA = select(7, UnitDebuffID("mouseover", 30108, "player"))
local start, duration, enabled = GetSpellCooldown("Soul Swap")
local Soulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434)

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover") and duration == 0 and SpellCheck(86121, "mouseover") then
    if not LAgony or not LCorruption or not LUA then
            if Soulshards >= 1 and not Soulburn then
                CastSpellByName((GetSpellInfo(74434)))
            end
            if Soulburn then
                return true
            end
    end
end
```

Skip Unknown: True
Recast Delay: 1000
spell ID: 86121
Target: Mouseover

also 86121 is in delay list PQR_AddToSpellDelayList with 1 sec.

----------


## happydado

No one PVP mage profile writer here? i have exp in pvp and know what need to do but need someone that wanna help me for the code part.
Pls guys someone help me.
Add me on skype: dadofolle

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I made workaround for this, splited it into 2 separate abilities, one that casts Soulburn and other that casts SoulSwap, but I'm really interested in making it just one ability.

----------


## ZidaneT

> Hi just downloaded it.
> how i load a profile that i see here in one of the comments?
> for exaple the mage one,
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2124618 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> thank you


download it to your desktop, unzip the files if needed. open your PQR folder and look inside "profiles". go into the folder for the class you want, in this case mage. copy the xml documents from your desktop into this folder. all you have to do is copy the xml files into the right place and pqr will pick them up the next time it starts.

 :Smile:

----------


## gongmang1

> Update
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v14.zip
> 
> - Hard to believe that someone didn't mention to me at how stupid the arcane shot usage was when moving. This has been fixed, the profiles will prefer to use Arcane Shot over Cobra when moving.
> - I don't know if anyone even uses the MM profile, but anyway I have restricted Glaive Toss usage in the first 10% of a mobs health, to improve damage as per EJ thread.




Thank you!

----------


## MMOServices

can this bot use PVP + grinding at same time¿?

----------


## barandeniz

Still looking for a decent holy pally arena/bg profile for 2 weeks. any1 interested in making one? i can provide a lot feedback.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone have a working Moonkin profile? I searched and could not locate one


You dont search very well:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)




> can this bot use PVP + grinding at same time¿?


This is not a bot like honorbuddy, it is a rotation-helper and it wont do things automatically for you such as grinding.

----------


## nichilismo

Hi 
I want to use PQR as an focus-target interrupt bot.
Is this even possible? I cant find an option to interrupt my focus target.
Help would be appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Clotic

> Hi 
> I want to use PQR as an focus-target interrupt bot.
> Is this even possible? I cant find an option to interrupt my focus target.
> Help would be appreciated.


i think u need a specific profile like failroad warrior profiles it use spell ref when like a warlock cast fear etc that

----------


## sheuron

> Jw why you people who write profiles write 
> 
> If something ~= nil
> 
> If something == nil
> 
> When
> 
> If something
> ...




```

if not something then print("Print this line if something variable is empty") end
 When "something = nil" show the line because variable is empty
 When "something = false" show the line because variable contain boolean false 


```

Being extric always avoid lua errors

----------


## surfman

Hey Sheuron,

Can you help me out with your interrupt ability and especially with Herbalism part. Whenever I log on a toon which has herbalism and turn on Interrupt profile {Herbs English} it crashes WOW on me.
Works on other toons for example mining toon, I added the new nodes and it works perfect just wont work with herbalism.

I would like to make you a beer donation if u can fix it or let me know what I am doing wrong.

----------


## failroad

> ```
> 
> if not something then print("Print this line if something variable is empty") endWhen "something = nil" show the line because variable is emptyWhen "something = false" show the line because variable contain boolean false 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Being extric always avoid lua errors


Thanks for the in depth explanation ill be switching my vars to that now

----------


## TehVoyager

> Hey Sheuron,
> 
> Can you help me out with your interrupt ability and especially with Herbalism part. Whenever I log on a toon which has herbalism and turn on Interrupt profile {Herbs English} it crashes WOW on me.
> Works on other toons for example mining toon, I added the new nodes and it works perfect just wont work with herbalism.
> 
> I would like to make you a beer donation if u can fix it or let me know what I am doing wrong.


Agreed, i'd REALLY like to see your herb profile brought back up to standard Sheuron, at the moment enabling it crashes out Wow. it seems to be a problem with the detection of the herbalisim skill.


Additionally, I still dont think i've seen a working Feral PvP rotation, or a More advanced Guardian Druid rotatoin (the Rage generating one someone made a little while back is decent. but, a more advanced one would be amazing. (ex pop defensive cds and FR when low hp)

gogo firepong xD

edit: just saw that firepong has updated his firekitteh profile. what changes could i make to that profile to make it better for PvP?

----------


## sheuron

> Hey Sheuron,
> 
> Can you help me out with your interrupt ability and especially with Herbalism part. Whenever I log on a toon which has herbalism and turn on Interrupt profile {Herbs English} it crashes WOW on me.
> Works on other toons for example mining toon, I added the new nodes and it works perfect just wont work with herbalism.
> 
> I would like to make you a beer donation if u can fix it or let me know what I am doing wrong.


Just testing it now.

InteractUnit("Silverleaf") crash game, i guess crash trying to interact with any herb.

Anyone using lua unlocker can try /run InteractUnit("Silverleaf") or any other herb to check is game crash is related to PQR or game.

Edit:

InteractUnit("eioqwoqweyio") -- Dont crash game
InteractUnit("Silverleaf") -- Dont crash game if silverleaf node is near you
InteractUnit("Silverleaf") -- Crash game if none silverleaf node is near

----------


## vorn10

> Just testing it now.
> 
> InteractUnit("Silverleaf") crash game, i guess crash trying to interact with any herb.
> 
> Anyone using lua unlocker can try /run InteractUnit("Silverleaf") or any other herb to check is game crash is related to PQR or game.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> InteractUnit("eioqwoqweyio") -- Dont crash game
> ...


yeap it crashing sometimes game. Made little script for barrels on golden lotus dailies quest and pom fruit or something. And it was crashing sometimes game. I think becouse of spaming?

----------


## Dyk

I've been trying to work this out for a while and it's not working quite how I want it to. I was wondering if anyone could provide some insight on how to fix it.

What I want to do is make a working ability for Invocation (Talented version of Evocation).
The problem is, the buff is applied a little bit after the actual spell is done casting.
If the bot casts Fireball (or any other spell for that matter) it will not apply the Invocation buff after completing an Evocation.

I tried making the bot delay for a bit using _PQR_DelayRotation()_, but that didn't work. I guessed that it was a lag issue, so I multiplied the sleep time by the amount of milliseconds latency. That didn't fix it.

My attempt to fix it was amateur at best because I don't actually know LUA, but it went something like this:
local Invoke = UnitBuffID("player",116257)

//I tried looping this first part to see if it would work, but it just crashed my WoW client.
if evoc == true and Invoke == nil then //Evoc is the status of evocation. It is set to true when evocation is casted and set to false when invocation is applied
PQR_DelayRotation(1.0) //Invoke is the status of the buff (if you have it or not)
end //If evocation is casting and Invoke is null then it will delay until you have the buff.

if evoc == true and Invoke ~= nil then //If the evocation is still going on and you have recieved the buff it will set evoc to false, indicating that the evocation is over.
print("Invoker's Energy Active")
evoc = false
end

It's not working, any help?

----------


## js1974

From what I can tell with Elegon causing some rotations to stop working is the the same reason pets don't attack it which is they don't get the debuff from Elegon and you have to have it to attack the boss so something with that is causing Elegon to quit on some profiles and by some I mean quite a few. I'm not sure how that can be fixed but it seems to be what is happening.

----------


## kickmydog

> From what I can tell with Elegon causing some rotations to stop working is the the same reason pets don't attack it which is they don't get the debuff from Elegon and you have to have it to attack the boss so something with that is causing Elegon to quit on some profiles and by some I mean quite a few. I'm not sure how that can be fixed but it seems to be what is happening.


Not sure what you mean, I've killed him with BM and my SV profiles and I've had no lockups of PQR at all.

----------


## js1974

> Not sure what you mean, I've killed him with BM and my SV profiles and I've had no lockups of PQR at all.


Well quite a few profiles lock up and quit working on Elegon so that would be what I mean. Not really sure what causes it but I have seen it multiple times on multiple classes so just trying to narrow it down.

----------


## predator1981

I've been using Kinkeh's Frost PvP profile for a while now and every now and then it wont cast anything, it just stands there auto attacking saying "I cant cast that yet" I have no idea what its trying to cast, any ideas?

----------


## ace99ro

it is called downtime , every rune is on CD and you dont have runic power

----------


## Kinkeh

> I've been using Kinkeh's Frost PvP profile for a while now and every now and then it wont cast anything, it just stands there auto attacking saying "I cant cast that yet" I have no idea what its trying to cast, any ideas?


Try Downloading the update I just released. Might fix it.

----------


## predator1981

> it is called downtime , every rune is on CD and you dont have runic power


I have enough runic power, i can click it myself if i wasn't too lazy :P

----------


## Deathsmind

I actually just started having a problem with my Blood DK spec, i didnt realize it before because i was botting with it as well but for some reason when i get 4 Death runes it doesnt recognize me as have any runes of any sort and just sits there auto attacking until im dead or they reset. The profile comes from Nova. But just saying im having a problem to and i havent changed 1 thing.

----------


## predator1981

> Try Downloading the update I just released. Might fix it.


Odd, the profile doesn't work at all now

----------


## Gabbz

> ```
> local Invoke = UnitBuffID("player",116257)
> if evoc == true and Invoke == nil then 
>    PQR_DelayRotation(1.0)
>    return true  
> end 
> if evoc == true and Invoke ~= nil then 
>    print("Invoker's Energy Active")
>    evoc = false
> ...


I think the problem is that you dont return true in the first statement. So just add a return true and then PQR will stop going further in the rotation.

----------


## Discipline

> Try Downloading the update I just released. Might fix it.


Hey Kink, the profile doesn't work at all now, even debug says nothing. 
I can do one thing for you though. The reason it would stop mid combat before was blood plague, well, diseases. You code only has Outbreak and Unholy Blight, but no Plague Strike, which, in a PvP environment is needed, as our diseases get diespelled sometimes.

EDIT: Temporary fix until Kinkeh updates his post:
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

What it does: if one of diseases is missing > Outbreak, if on CD > Unholy Blight, if on CD > Howling Blast and/or Plague Strike.
Everything else remained the same.

----------


## gdz11

I ahve n Question , My UI Freze Sometimes in onk DD Specc.

Must Relog , after relog my FPS was 5-6 ( normaly 80+) when Fight Ends the FPS is back , good.
And by the Monk CC = How can i make AOE ? 
<PQR> Marco_Swapper was just set to Shitft-[keybind° what is than mean

Sorry my English is veeery bad - German x)

----------


## predator1981

> Hey Kink, the profile doesn't work at all now, even debug says nothing. 
> I can do one thing for you though. The reason it would stop mid combat before was blood plague, well, diseases. You code only has Outbreak and Unholy Blight, but no Plague Strike, which, in a PvP environment is needed, as our diseases get diespelled sometimes.
> 
> EDIT: Temporary fix until Kinkeh updates his post:
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> What it does: if one of diseases is missing > Outbreak, if on CD > Unholy Blight, if on CD > Howling Blast and/or Plague Strike.
> Everything else remained the same.


I dont know what you did but WELL DONE, its working better than ever, thanks heaps

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Anyone know if there is a 5.0.5 mop Holy or Disc Priest PvE profile for raiding..

----------


## kickmydog

> Well quite a few profiles lock up and quit working on Elegon so that would be what I mean. Not really sure what causes it but I have seen it multiple times on multiple classes so just trying to narrow it down.


Well instead of being all vague perhaps you should let those profile creators know that their profiles are not working for a particular boss. Currently you haven't even given enough information for any profile creators to fix this "problem".

----------


## Vogel81

Most of the Elegon problems have to do with Range Checks. When i took it out of my rogue profile it worked fine on Elegon.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Kink, the profile doesn't work at all now, even debug says nothing. 
> I can do one thing for you though. The reason it would stop mid combat before was blood plague, well, diseases. You code only has Outbreak and Unholy Blight, but no Plague Strike, which, in a PvP environment is needed, as our diseases get diespelled sometimes.
> 
> EDIT: Temporary fix until Kinkeh updates his post:
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> What it does: if one of diseases is missing > Outbreak, if on CD > Unholy Blight, if on CD > Howling Blast and/or Plague Strike.
> Everything else remained the same.


Cool, thanks. I haven't PvPd in so long and haven't been able to test the profile myself ;[. I edited the post to include the profile you linked, I'm slowly leveling my DK so I'll be able to test stuff before I release it in the future.

----------


## GRB

> Additionally, I still dont think i've seen a working Feral PvP rotation, or a More advanced Guardian Druid rotatoin (the Rage generating one someone made a little while back is decent. but, a more advanced one would be amazing. (ex pop defensive cds and FR when low hp)


Sorry but i still didnt lvl my druid to 90, so my old profiles only work on wotlk. I will update my previous pvp feral when i lvl my druid  :Wink:

----------


## davehammer4

LF script for Polymorph Focus for my mage profile. Anyone have one done already I could borrow?

Thanks!!

----------


## UnrealEck

Anyone know how to make a feral druid profile skull bash a focus target whenever it's casting and cyclone it when predator's swiftness procs?

----------


## cpowroks

How can I use a macro in game to make PQR use a spell.

For example say i want to have pqr cast Hex. But i dont want to use a shift/alt/ctrl modifier key and i dont want to let PQR chose when to cast it, I want to tell PQR when to cast it.

I remember seeing a hunter profile that used macros to make PQR use traps and other stuff how ever i cant find it to reference back to it.

Any help would be helpful. Thanks!

----------


## Decaed

+ rep for whoever can help me with this.  :Smile: 

I'm trying to get Frost Strike to not cast if Killing Machine is up and if Obliterate will be up in < 1s (death, frost or unholy rune) but I'm not sure if I have done this right. It doesn't seem to want to work. I'm still new to writing profiles  :Frown: 



```

local KM = UnitBuffID("player",51128)local RuneCheck = RuneCheck   if KM ~= nil then   if select(1,RuneCheck()) < 1 then   if select(3,RuneCheck()) < 1 then   if select(2,RuneCheck()) < 1 then      return false  else   if UnitPower("player") > 20 then      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(49143),nil)      return true   endendendend 


```

----------


## Kinkeh

> + rep for whoever can help me with this. 
> 
> I'm trying to get Frost Strike to not cast if Killing Machine is up and if Obliterate will be up in < 1s (death, frost or unholy rune) but I'm not sure if I have done this right. It doesn't seem to want to work. I'm still new to writing profiles 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local KM = UnitBuffID("player",51128)local RuneCheck = RuneCheck   if KM ~= nil then   if select(1,RuneCheck()) < 1 then   if select(3,RuneCheck()) < 1 then   if select(2,RuneCheck()) < 1 then      return false  else   if UnitPower("player") > 20 then      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(49143),nil)      return true   endendendend 
> ...


Since your using that function, you don't need to do <1. The function already checks when you make a request if that specific rune set is less then one second from coming off CD. So you would just do >= 1.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Anyone know if there is any priest holy/disc profiles out?

----------


## Decaed

Thanks, Kink. + rep  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Since your using that function, you don't need to do <1. The function already checks when you make a request if that specific rune set is less then one second from coming off CD. So you would just do >= 1.


Also, it looks like he's missing an "end".  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think .........

----------


## whirle

Is there any way to get this to work with 64-bit clients?

----------


## lantus

> Is there any way to get this to work with 64-bit clients?


I believe the answer is no. Think this has been asked many times already.

----------


## avenora

Wanted to say thanks for an awesome Ret profile.
But I have some issues with it.

First - it doesn't cast Execution Sentence on Raid training dummy, and bosses in 5-man dungeons including the Headless Horseman.
Haven't tried it in raids yet.
I read the code for ES, tried to understand the conditions, tried to change some "false's" to "true's" but it didn't help. I'm too stupid to figure it out by myself I guess >_>.

Second - it doesn't ALWAYS cast Sacred Shield in pauses between strikes. More often then not my character will just swing with autoattack and wait for other abilities to pop.

Third - it doesn't cast Judgement while not in melee range. It does cast Exorcism, but not Judgement. Weird :confused:

Ty for your time and a great profile, afterall.

----------


## GRB

> Anyone know how to make a feral druid profile skull bash a focus target whenever it's casting and cyclone it when predator's swiftness procs?


You can take some code from my old WOTLK pvp druid feral profile.
Once i reach lvl 90 on my druid i will update the code to Pandarean, but atm not playing druid.

DOWNLOAD: Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar

----------


## Sovietbobcat

Ello Kickmydog,

I have noticed an issue with your BM hunter profile could be in the other specs also.. Did not notice it in the older versions of the profile, unsure if you tweaked it or not.

When you are on the run and moving and attacking your Aspect of the Iron Hawk and Aspect of the Fox keep switching.

----------


## surfman

Hi Sheuron ....




> Just testing it now.
> 
> InteractUnit("Silverleaf") crash game, i guess crash trying to interact with any herb.
> 
> Anyone using lua unlocker can try /run InteractUnit("Silverleaf") or any other herb to check is game crash is related to PQR or game.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> InteractUnit("eioqwoqweyio") -- Dont crash game
> ...



Did you work out why its crashing the game ??

----------


## Gabbz

Hi,

I am currently doing an PvE Affliction profile that are aimed to top HM 25 raids and dominate Arena as much as it could. Therefore i am reaching out to the community for excellent coders and theorycrafters. First it will be Affliction but i am planning to grow further as soon as the profile framework is in place. I have already a foundation but it will need to be reshaped to meet the aims for the profile.

However the profile will not be released to the public but will only be available for people that have contributed to the making of the profiles.

If you feel that you can help out pls pm me and we discuss how we could proceed.

So LFM
*Profile Coder*
Help out with creating the framework. Polishing up the current one and extending it.

*Profile Theorycrafter/Tester*
At the moment it is more sophisticated then SimCraft but i think there is alot more potential. Specially in terms of Boss handling. At the moment i am looking for PvE and PvP people.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hi,
> 
> I am currently doing an PvE Affliction profile that are aimed to top HM 25 raids and dominate Arena as much as it could. Therefore i am reaching out to the community for excellent coders and theorycrafters. First it will be Affliction but i am planning to grow further as soon as the profile framework is in place. I have already a foundation but it will need to be reshaped to meet the aims for the profile.
> 
> However the profile will not be released to the public but will only be available for people that have contributed to the making of the profiles.
> 
> If you feel that you can help out pls pm me and we discuss how we could proceed.
> 
> So LFM
> ...


I'd love to help out but I'm not very good at coding at all. I only have a basic understanding. Most I do is just tweak others and add some small things, like Dark Succor to Kinkeh's DK profile. However I'm more than willing to test it out for you and give feedback. I have an 85 warlock I've been thinking about getting to 90. Up to you!  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Ello Kickmydog,
> 
> I have noticed an issue with your BM hunter profile could be in the other specs also.. Did not notice it in the older versions of the profile, unsure if you tweaked it or not.
> 
> When you are on the run and moving and attacking your Aspect of the Iron Hawk and Aspect of the Fox keep switching.


update to the latest version, this should have been fixed about 13 revisions ago

----------


## UnrealEck

> You can take some code from my old WOTLK pvp druid feral profile.
> Once i reach lvl 90 on my druid i will update the code to Pandarean, but atm not playing druid.
> 
> DOWNLOAD: Feral_DRUID_Profile.rar


Thanks I'll give it a try but I'm not very proficient with coding.

----------


## Nerder

Question to the comment below... For his locals he has the one local RuneCheck = RuneCheck
What does that do really? I'm just wondering to help further develop my skill in the coding, as to I've never really seen something like that, or really noticed...




> + rep for whoever can help me with this. 
> 
> I'm trying to get Frost Strike to not cast if Killing Machine is up and if Obliterate will be up in < 1s (death, frost or unholy rune) but I'm not sure if I have done this right. It doesn't seem to want to work. I'm still new to writing profiles 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local KM = UnitBuffID("player",51128)
local RuneCheck = RuneCheck
    if KM ~= nil then
   if select(1,RuneCheck()) < 1 then
   if select(3,RuneCheck()) < 1 then
   if select(2,RuneCheck()) < 1 then
      return false
  
else
   if UnitPower("player") > 20 then
      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(49143),nil)
      return true
   end
end
end
end 
> ...

----------


## Donoverdose

Can anyone help me please? possibly add me on skype "blackmamba19191" i can't get this to work at all. I'm totally retarded at botting and i finally got the ability's and profile downloaded and it doesn't work in game. I get a bug and it does nothing just says "<PQR> Elemental enabled"

So if someone could add me to Skype and give me a hand it would mean allot, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Wanted to say thanks for an awesome Ret profile.
> But I have some issues with it.
> 
> First - it doesn't cast Execution Sentence on Raid training dummy, and bosses in 5-man dungeons including the Headless Horseman.
> Haven't tried it in raids yet.
> I read the code for ES, tried to understand the conditions, tried to change some "false's" to "true's" but it didn't help. I'm too stupid to figure it out by myself I guess >_>.
> 
> Second - it doesn't ALWAYS cast Sacred Shield in pauses between strikes. More often then not my character will just swing with autoattack and wait for other abilities to pop.
> 
> ...


For the first thing it sounds like it's checking for boss level mobs (ie "skull") which 5 mans are not, they're just a certain level I believe. Not sure about raid dummy though so I could be wrong.

----------


## failroad

> Hi,
> 
> I am currently doing an PvE Affliction profile that are aimed to top HM 25 raids and dominate Arena as much as it could. Therefore i am reaching out to the community for excellent coders and theorycrafters. First it will be Affliction but i am planning to grow further as soon as the profile framework is in place. I have already a foundation but it will need to be reshaped to meet the aims for the profile.
> 
> However the profile will not be released to the public but will only be available for people that have contributed to the making of the profiles.
> 
> If you feel that you can help out pls pm me and we discuss how we could proceed.
> 
> So LFM
> ...


Pming you 10char

----------


## solarwake

> Thanks, Kink. + rep


Decaed

Did kink's code work correctly for you? Also by adding the code to his profile did your dps increase? Sorry I'm trying to min max so I wanted your input

Thanks
Solarwake

----------


## Ninjaderp

Can anyone help me nail the code for Incarnation and Nature's Vigil to be used only while in an eclipse? And Celestial Allignment to go off when the Eclipse ends. 
Iam using Sheepmoon's Boomkin-profile btw, if it is to any help. Link to it here ([PQR] MOP profiles).

Spell-ID's:
Incarnation - 102560
Natures Vigil - 124974
Celestial Allignment - 112071

+rep for helping me out.

----------


## TheLuBu

I´m currently working on a Profile for Balance Druid, it´s working but now i´m trying to get some enhancements working. 
Maybe someone can tell me, if there´s a way to get the remaining time of an Debuff on the target and a buff on yourself. 
I didn't find anything about this

----------


## Battler624

> *Kink's Panda Frost [Mists of Pandaria[BETA/5.0.4] - Frost DK Rotation]*
> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.1.3
> 
>  
> *2H Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Haste > Crit > Mastery
> *DW Masterfrost Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Mastery >= Haste > Crit
> Hey guys , I mainly made this profile for myself originally, so I could raid 5.0.4 and test the beta but I'm releasing it in case there's others out there that will also need it for pre-patch and the beta, if you find any bugs or have suggestions, please PM me!
> 
> ...


doesn't use either raise dead nor empower :/

----------


## Ninjaderp

^If something isnt included maybe its intended for manual usage.

----------


## shuklu

Guys. I have now been trying to get my mage profil to auto cast evocation when Invoker's energy buff falls off, but I cannot make it happen... -.- I'm not by far a profile writer, but like to take parts from som profils and put them into others, but with this one I completely fails! 

+ rep to anyone who could write a code that make my mage cast evocation, when Invoker's energy buff is about to fall off. Rather 6 seconds before it falls off. 

Evocation ID: 12051

Invoker's Energy ID: 116257


Thanks in advance!

----------


## Kinkeh

> doesn't use either raise dead nor empower :/


Only on bosses.




> Question to the comment below... For his locals he has the one local RuneCheck = RuneCheck
> What does that do really? I'm just wondering to help further develop my skill in the coding, as to I've never really seen something like that, or really noticed...


It's the function I'm using in my profile to check if runes are available currently or within a second of becoming available, without having to have multiple lines of code in on ability for just one rune set, where you can check if both rune sets are available in just a single line of code.

----------


## Tabeas

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...


With your windwalker pve rotation, sometimes when I switch target, it just stops working all together. I can't attack anything at all even manually. Tried turning on and off and even /reload. Only starts to work again when I reset combat.

Not sure how to fix?

EDIT: Not even switching target. Was just in a fight and suddenly it just stopped working.

2nd EDIT: Seems it is only on boss fights?

----------


## GRB

> I´m currently working on a Profile for Balance Druid, it´s working but now i´m trying to get some enhancements working. 
> Maybe someone can tell me, if there´s a way to get the remaining time of an Debuff on the target and a buff on yourself. 
> I didn't find anything about this


select(7,UnitBuffID("player",SpellID)) -----> this will return the time left on buff from player
select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",SpellID)) -----> this will return the time left on debuff from target

you can input "player" or "target" on both codes, its up to you

----------


## Decaed

> Decaed
> 
> Did kink's code work correctly for you? Also by adding the code to his profile did your dps increase? Sorry I'm trying to min max so I wanted your input
> 
> Thanks
> Solarwake


It helped to me understand it a little better. See the issue I'm having is that FS is being spent on KM far too much, and as a result my DPS isn't as good as it could be. I raid hardcore (currently 5/6 heroic MV) so my DPS has to be top notch. After pouring over logs for the past two weeks to try and identify where I can boost performance, and why I'm so RP starved, I discovered that this could be fixed with FS checking if KM is up, and checking if Obliterate will be up soon. If this returns true then FS should not cast. This will boost RP gains and overall DPS.

I have made some of my own personal tweaks to Kink's profile, but I have no plans to upload them unless people are interested and Kink approves first. But for the most part I have Kink's profile doing ~70k DPS continually, and I know it can push out more. It just needs a few more tweaks.

----------


## Decaed

> doesn't use either raise dead nor empower :/


Raise Dead and ERW work just fine for me.

----------


## kickmydog

> Guys. I have now been trying to get my mage profil to auto cast evocation when Invoker's energy buff falls off, but I cannot make it happen... -.- I'm not by far a profile writer, but like to take parts from som profils and put them into others, but with this one I completely fails! 
> 
> + rep to anyone who could write a code that make my mage cast evocation, when Invoker's energy buff is about to fall off. Rather 6 seconds before it falls off. 
> 
> Evocation ID: 12051
> 
> Invoker's Energy ID: 116257
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




```

if not UnitBuffID("player", "116257") then return true end 


```

set the ability id to 12051

Ah misread that will do it if the buff drops off.



```

if select(7,UnitBuffID("player",116257)) < 6 then return true end 


```

try that one.

----------


## sheuron

> With your windwalker pve rotation, sometimes when I switch target, it just stops working all together. I can't attack anything at all even manually. Tried turning on and off and even /reload. Only starts to work again when I reset combat.
> 
> Not sure how to fix?
> 
> EDIT: Not even switching target. Was just in a fight and suddenly it just stopped working.
> 
> 2nd EDIT: Seems it is only on boss fights?


The profile lock because a known bug caused when function CastSpellByID is used on some spells.

Sorry, but the profile was made on a premade level 85 monk and cant test it anymore, didnt level up any monk. You can find other monk profiles on this thread.

BTW: If you run the script you see on that post the spell you see on green is the one who locks your interface.

----------


## Ronnotter

Can Anyone help me code in soul reaper in nova's blood dk profile?

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> update to the latest version, this should have been fixed about 13 revisions ago


You are right I should of put on more details.. 

I was using v15 and changed it to v16 and it is still there.

Also that is with Mods and with no Mods enabled. 
Switches to Fox for Cobra shot, but goes back to Hawk for Arcane it seems at a guess.

----------


## sgdevoid

This may have been answered, but can you use PQR on the public test realm? Tried to "download offsets" but had no luck. Tried searching too, didn't find anything.  :Frown:

----------


## Phishstick

Can anyone help me to add Evocation to the SM rotation to keep up invorkers energy kinda poked around and picked up a piece of code from last page but all it does is cast evo and stand there

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then 

if not UnitBuffID("player", "116257") then return true end 


if select(7,UnitBuffID("player",12051)) < 6 then return true end


end


Edit* i am a total noob

----------


## averykey

How do I get the time of trinket13 or trinket14? I tried using getTime but I must be doing it wrong.
My double jeopardy code is below, can someone tell me why it only attacks focus even though I have the glyph?
Am I checking glyph's wrong?

edit2:
This is what I have now.



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do    if HaveGlyph(i) then 


```

It doesn't seem to work so I tried to change it to this



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do    if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then 


```

Still doesn't work but my flag pickup works this way?



```

-- Pvp Flaglocal flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end 


```

edit:

Some updates for people.



```

-- Exorcismlocal massExorcism = { 83107, 122030, 122028, 85703 }if UnitBuffID("player", 87138) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    for i=1,#massExorcism do        if HaveGlyph(i) then            if RangeCheck(85256, "target") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122028), "target")            end        elseif not HaveGlyph(i) then            if RangeCheck(879, "target") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(879), "target")            end        end    endend 


```




```

-- Double Jeporadyif switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false end-- Judgmentlocal doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do    if HaveGlyph(i) then        if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            switchedTargets = true        elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                  switchedTargets = false        end    elseif not HaveGlyph(i) then        if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              end    endend 


```



```

if IsPlayerSpell(20925) thenlocal csSTART, csDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)local jSTART, jDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(20271)local exoSTART, exoDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(879)local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)local esSTART, esDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(114157)local lhSTART, lhDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(114158)local hpSTART, hpDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(114165)-- GCD Checkif csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION < 1 and csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION > 0 or jSTART - GetTime() + jDURATION < 1 and jSTART - GetTime() + jDURATION > 0 or exoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION < 1 and exoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION > 0 or howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 or esSTART - GetTime() + esDURATION < 1 and esSTART - GetTime() + esDURATION > 0 or lhSTART - GetTime() + lhDURATION < 1 and lhSTART - GetTime() + lhDURATION > 0 or hpSTART - GetTime() + hpDURATION < 1 and hpSTART - GetTime() + hpDURATION > 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) or UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395)or PQR_SpellAvailable(20271)or PQR_SpellAvailable(879)or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275)or PQR_SpellAvailable(114157)or PQR_SpellAvailable(114165)or PQR_SpellAvailable(114158)then return false else CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player") end end 


```



```

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")local selflessHealer = select(4, UnitAura("player", "Selfless Healer"))-- Lay on Handsif PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")-- Healthstoneelseif PlayerHP <= 20 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 then     UseItemByName(5512)elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then-- Flash of Light    if PlayerHP <= 50 and selflessHealer == 3 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")-- Word of Glory     elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and ( UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) ) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")    endend 


```



```

--No Seal if singleMode == nil and aoeMode == nil and GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 0 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end--Seal Switchinglocal PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then        if (singleMode == false or singleMode == true or aoeMode == true) and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end            elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then            CastShapeShiftForm(4)        elseif (singleMode == false or singleMode == true or aoeMode == true) and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 40 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 and PlayerHP > 40 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end            endend 


```



```

function RangeCheck(spellid, t)    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then        return true    end      return falseendfunction HaveGlyph(id)    for i = 1, GetNumGlyphSockets() do        if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == id then return true end    end    return falseend 


```

----------


## expunge

> You are right I should of put on more details.. 
> 
> I was using v15 and changed it to v16 and it is still there.
> 
> Also that is with Mods and with no Mods enabled. 
> Switches to Fox for Cobra shot, but goes back to Hawk for Arcane it seems at a guess.


It will be gone soon enough  :Smile:

----------


## chumii

Has there been any major update which makes some profiles doesnt work anymore? a few of my profiles like prot warrior still work, but then beastmaster or failroads warrior profile dont.. pqr loads like always, it says "...profile loaded" ingame when i hit my hotkeys, but all my toon does is autoattacking...

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone got a holy prism code for holy I can add to Sheepmoon or Bubba's?

----------


## baynhamk

Could someone recommend a really good holy paladin PVP profile.

----------


## barandeniz

avery you could use dominiums ret pvp profile for flag return code..

----------


## lolomo2003

@Sheuron

Hello m8,
Do you plan to upgrade your old 4.3 profiles for 5.0.5 (Raid) ? All your profiles were great in 4.3  :Smile:  (thx a lot for this) but now I think they are optimized for levling. I know you have a lot of profiles, and no time and also a real life  :Wink:  but just let us know for a potential upgrade.

Thx in advance.

----------


## sheuron

> @Sheuron
> 
> Hello m8,
> Do you plan to upgrade your old 4.3 profiles for 5.0.5 (Raid) ? All your profiles were great in 4.3  (thx a lot for this) but now I think they are optimized for levling. I know you have a lot of profiles, and no time and also a real life  but just let us know for a potential upgrade.
> 
> Thx in advance.


No, im playing only as warrior and few times a week. All those daily quest ruined my gameplay, im losing interest in the game.

----------


## lolomo2003

Ahh I understand you very well about daily's  :Frown:  . Thx anyway for all great work so far.. so I will start to be more friendly with my Prot War  :Big Grin:  (I ignored him since Cata come out  :Smile:  ) just leveled at 90 and stop there.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> Anyone got a holy prism code for holy I can add to Sheepmoon or Bubba's?


I used the Word of Glory from SM's holy profile to add Holy Prism in and it seems to work. (with SM's Holy Profile that is dunno about others)
In the Ability Editor just Copy Word of Glory, rename it to Holy Prism and Replace the Spell ID from 85673 to 114165


```

if members[1].HP < 90then  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit  return trueend 


```

Hopefully it'll work for you guys as well!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone got a holy prism code for holy I can add to Sheepmoon or Bubba's?




```

GetDistance()local PerfectAoETarget = {}for i=1, #members do    table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 85), Unit = members[i].Unit} )endtable.sort(PerfectAoETarget, function(x,y) return x.NumberNearby > y.NumberNearby end)if PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 4 then    PQR_CustomTarget = PerfectAoETarget[1].Unit    return trueend 


```

this is what i think should work in mine...... but like ive said in my own Thread.... i don't have a pally to test these new spells on so I don't want to release continually breaking profiles as u guys spot test it

----------


## Smilezz

Kickmydog! From the bottom of my heart I wanted 2 thank u! Now it works like a charm. No more Cobra shooting att 80 - 90% focus. Also my dps has increased a bit (dunno why though, nothing changed ....)

But anyways cheers and yet again a BIG thank you!

----------


## derfred

> I have made some of my own personal tweaks to Kink's profile, but I have no plans to upload them unless people are interested and Kink approves first. But for the most part I have Kink's profile doing ~70k DPS continually, and I know it can push out more. It just needs a few more tweaks.


Decaed; I tried to send you a private message but it seems your inbox is full. I was basically asking if you could upload your edited Kinkehs profile so I could try it out since im also experiencing too many FS used on KM and not on OB.

Would be very grateful!

----------


## TehVoyager

> Decaed; I tried to send you a private message but it seems your inbox is full. I was basically asking if you could upload your edited Kinkehs profile so I could try it out since im also experiencing too many FS used on KM and not on OB.
> 
> Would be very grateful!


you should read what you quoted, especially the part where he said "I have no plans to upload them unless (...) Kink approves first."

your first step should be to ask kink to approve that he can upload his edited profile.

----------


## derfred

> you should read what you quoted, especially the part where he said "I have no plans to upload them unless (...) Kink approves first."
> 
> your first step should be to ask kink to approve that he can upload his edited profile.


Oh man, the stupidity on forums is just, ye....




> _ I have no plans to upload them unless people are interested_


 By posting a request im showing that im *interested*.




> _and Kink approves first_


 He just indirectly asked for Kinkehs approval here *if* there are some people interested, wich I in my post directly showed that I am.

Secondly, if someones should ask for and get Kinkehs permission, it should be the one that is going to upload his work dont you think?

So please please please, stay on topic and please refrain from utterly useless and totally idiotic comments

/Thanks

----------


## Phishstick

Omg so stupid so i figured out how to keep up Invokers energy so any frost mages that need it here it is




> if not UnitBuffID("player",116257) 
> and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then 
> 
> return true end

----------


## averykey

Is this ok?



```

--Hand of Freedom, Right Alt Key Down
local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }
for i=1,#debuff do 
    if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) and ((UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) or UnitBuffID("player", debuff[i])) or IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")
    end
end 


```

re-post from last page

How do I get the time of trinket13 or trinket14? I tried using getTime but I must be doing it wrong.
My double jeopardy code is below, can someone tell me why it only attacks focus even though I have the glyph?
Am I checking glyph's wrong?

This is what I have now.



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
    if HaveGlyph(i) then 


```

It doesn't seem to work so I tried to change it to this



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
    if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then 


```

Still doesn't work but my flag pickup works this way?



```

-- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end 


```

----------


## TehVoyager

> Oh man, the stupidity on forums is just, ye....
> 
> By posting a request im showing that im *interested*.
> 
> He just indirectly asked for Kinkehs approval here *if* there are some people interested, wich I in my post directly showed that I am.
> 
> Secondly, if someones should ask for and get Kinkehs permission, it should be the one that is going to upload his work dont you think?
> 
> So please please please, stay on topic and please refrain from utterly useless and totally idiotic comments
> ...


5 year one rep grey is apparently mad when shown reality. the important part of the quote is that THE ORIGINAL AUTHOR HAS TO APPROVE OF IT. then, IF theres interest (which so far ONE user has shown) he would think about uploading. 

so instead of [email protected], PM the original author, link him to the post, and ask him to allow the modified rotation posted, with credit for the original authors work.

----------


## solarwake

> It helped to me understand it a little better. See the issue I'm having is that FS is being spent on KM far too much, and as a result my DPS isn't as good as it could be. I raid hardcore (currently 5/6 heroic MV) so my DPS has to be top notch. After pouring over logs for the past two weeks to try and identify where I can boost performance, and why I'm so RP starved, I discovered that this could be fixed with FS checking if KM is up, and checking if Obliterate will be up soon. If this returns true then FS should not cast. This will boost RP gains and overall DPS.
> 
> I have made some of my own personal tweaks to Kink's profile, but I have no plans to upload them unless people are interested and Kink approves first. But for the most part I have Kink's profile doing ~70k DPS continually, and I know it can push out more. It just needs a few more tweaks.


I am also in a hardcore raiding guild currently 3/6 25m heroic. I would love to be able to try out your tweaked profile and see if it improves on kinks work( with his permission). I agree with you that it is using frost strike too often on km procs. Something that would greatly improve dps in a couple fights is auto aoe switch when more then 2 adds are present. For example shadow phase on heroic feng or small adds on elegon before the return to phase 1(or 3 depending on timing). I am willing to help with theorycrafting I just have 0 coding experience. Perhaps kink you and myself can come together to produce a pro dps routine for the community. 

Solarwake

Ps decaed can you clear your inbox?

----------


## Kinkeh

> It helped to me understand it a little better. See the issue I'm having is that FS is being spent on KM far too much, and as a result my DPS isn't as good as it could be. I raid hardcore (currently 5/6 heroic MV) so my DPS has to be top notch. After pouring over logs for the past two weeks to try and identify where I can boost performance, and why I'm so RP starved, I discovered that this could be fixed with FS checking if KM is up, and checking if Obliterate will be up soon. If this returns true then FS should not cast. This will boost RP gains and overall DPS.
> 
> I have made some of my own personal tweaks to Kink's profile, but I have no plans to upload them unless people are interested and Kink approves first. But for the most part I have Kink's profile doing ~70k DPS continually, and I know it can push out more. It just needs a few more tweaks.


I personally, would prefer not to have two different versions of one profile(it's messy and in my opinion, doesn't look good with Edit this, edit that, etc). So instead, I would rather get in touch with you and fix the original profile to be better, with credit to you and other people of course. I have plans to update the profile to include fight mechanics so I'd like to have all of this together. I'll try to PM you (if your inbox is not full, otherwise PM me). @Other people, stop being immature discussing something so small, I will try to keep my profile the best it can be regardless if my DK is no longer my main, I have always been open to PMs for suggestions, that including affiliation with things like players in top end guilds especially.

----------


## solarwake

> I personally, would prefer not to have two different versions of one profile(it's messy and in my opinion, doesn't look good with Edit this, edit that, etc). So instead, I would rather get in touch with you and fix the original profile to be better, with credit to you and other people of course. I have plans to update the profile to include fight mechanics so I'd like to have all of this together. I'll try to PM you (if your inbox is not full, otherwise PM me).


I like this idea! I'll help if you guys need any on theory or mechanics. Good luck!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Can anyone help me nail the code for Incarnation and Nature's Vigil to be used only while in an eclipse? And Celestial Allignment to go off when the Eclipse ends. 
Iam using Sheepmoon's Boomkin-profile btw, if it is to any help. Link to it here ([PQR] MOP profiles).

Spell-ID's:
Incarnation - 102560
Natures Vigil - 124974
Celestial Allignment - 112071

+rep for helping me out.

Bringing up this again, I really would like to tweak the profile to do this, I think it would do the dps good.

----------


## Decaed

> I personally, would prefer not to have two different versions of one profile(it's messy and in my opinion, doesn't look good with Edit this, edit that, etc). So instead, I would rather get in touch with you and fix the original profile to be better, with credit to you and other people of course. I have plans to update the profile to include fight mechanics so I'd like to have all of this together. I'll try to PM you (if your inbox is not full, otherwise PM me). @Other people, stop being immature discussing something so small, I will try to keep my profile the best it can be regardless if my DK is no longer my main, I have always been open to PMs for suggestions, that including affiliation with things like players in top end guilds especially.


That's cool, Kink. And I actually agree with you that having too many edits of the one profile in circulation isn't the best solution. The only reason why I went ahead and made my own edit was because I knew you were no longer raiding on your DK, so you didn't really have the means to fully test your profile in a raiding environment and then make the necessary edits / changes.

That said, I would be more than happy to share my data and edits with you. If it wasn't for your awesome work, I wouldn't have been able to use such an awesome profile to begin with.I have a few more things I'd like to work out with it first, and then I'll send you what I have. =)

Note: I have only made minor edits for DPS gains to the profile, and quality of life adjustments to suit my needs. The default profile is still %100 awesome.

----------


## Waddagundar

> No, im playing only as warrior and few times a week. All those daily quest ruined my gameplay, im losing interest in the game.


Oh no! Isn't ANYONE going to do a Holy Priest profile? I am still using your old one, and it's still working, but it sure could do with some MoP upgrades before I can go raiding.

----------


## averykey

> Is this ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Hand of Freedom, Right Alt Key Downlocal debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }for i=1,#debuff do     if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) and ((UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) or UnitBuffID("player", debuff[i])) or IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")    endend 
> 
> 
> ...



edit:

I would really appreciate some help here, with the edits I have made recently, the profile bursts 170k~ single target/ 250k~ aoe and has an average of 80k with more than 1 mob, 65-70k single target, in 467 gear with a 476 wep
It would be a real shame not being able to release it, because I can't fix a few problems.

I ranked #4 world in the first week with this profile.

----------


## krewetek

I've got 2 questiont:

How to detect is "target" is enemy faction player (with valid pvp on, etc. attackable)... I need it to blow some cooldowns if target is ppl..

How to check how much hp does have my pet (I'm hunter)... 

Thanks in advance...

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've got 2 questiont:
> 
> How to detect is "target" is enemy faction player (with valid pvp on, etc. attackable)... I need it to blow some cooldowns if target is ppl..
> 
> How to check how much hp does have my pet (I'm hunter)... 
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Unithealth("pet") --gives current hp of pet in a raw number not %

if UnitFactionGroup("player") ~= UnitFactionGroup("target") then do something end --faction check

----------


## Decaed

> Ps decaed can you clear your inbox?


My inbox is now cleared.

----------


## Envision

Been getting flaged AFK as of late.

----------


## smurfalmighty

> My inbox is now cleared.


Your inbox is full again already; assuming people messaged you for an updated version (wanted to myself). If you could possibly PM me your edits; also i'm going to work on a DW edit in the mean time.

----------


## Weird0

just curious were there ever offsets released for ptrs ?

----------


## Gabbz

> edit:
> 
> I would really appreciate some help here, with the edits I have made recently, the profile bursts 170k~ single target/ 250k~ aoe and has an average of 80k with more than 1 mob, 65-70k single target, in 467 gear with a 476 wep
> It would be a real shame not being able to release it, because I can't fix a few problems.
> 
> I ranked #4 world in the first week with this profile.


So what is the issue?
"How do I get the time of trinket13 or trinket14? " What time do u mean, the buff or icd?



```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
    if HaveGlyph(i) then 


```

Change to


```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
    if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then 


```

----------


## Hoblerhans

Verdammt...Sheuron...r u leaving us? Loved ur profiles...would give u more rep to show my appreciation...if the system lets me. Pls dont bother with the dailys...try having fun with people in raids and maybe...just maybe...STAY!

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> ```
> 
> GetDistance()
 local PerfectAoETarget = {}
for i=1, #members do
    table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 85), Unit = members[i].Unit} )
end
  table.sort(PerfectAoETarget, function(x,y) return x.NumberNearby > y.NumberNearby end)
  if PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 4 then
    PQR_CustomTarget = PerfectAoETarget[1].Unit
    return true
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> this is what i think should work in mine...... but like ive said in my own Thread.... i don't have a pally to test these new spells on so I don't want to release continually breaking profiles as u guys spot test it


Just tried it and it does work except I changed NumberNearby >= 4 to NumberNearby >= 1 just it gets used a little bit more (especially in pvp) thanks for the awesome profiles!

----------


## averykey

> So what is the issue?
> "How do I get the time of trinket13 or trinket14? " What time do u mean, the buff or icd?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do    if HaveGlyph(i) then 
> 
> ...



About the trinket, I want to get the time of an on use trinket.
I want to compare trinket time for glove use so I don't delay the trinket 10 seconds

The doublejeopardy code

I tried this in my last post but it didn't seem to work, if I get rid of my double jeopardy glyph it breaks the whole rotation?


```

local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 } for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do     if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then 


```

HaveGlyph function



```

function HaveGlyph(id)    for i=1, GetNumGlyphSockets() do        if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == id then return true end    end    return falseend 


```

Judgment code


```

-- HoW Checklocal howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then    return false-- Holy Avenger Checkelseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879)or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then    return falseend-- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end-- Double Jeporadyif switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false end-- Judgmentif UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }    for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do        if HaveGlyph(i) then            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")                switchedTargets = true            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                      switchedTargets = false            end        elseif not HaveGlyph(i) then            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                  end        end    endend 


```

I will go try it again and see if it works.

----------


## chaos17

Today, I lag at lot when I use PQR.
Am I the only one ? I play on EU server.

----------


## Gabbz

@Avery

start, duration, enable = GetInventoryItemCooldown("unit", slotId) will give you cooldown. Use 10 for Gloves and 13 or 14 for trinket.

Regarding your code, it is hard to understand what you are trying to do but you need to perhaps structure it a bit better,

As i understand this we will not actually test all glyphs because the first glyph "41092" only checked since if it exist we execute first statement otherwise we execute the second statement.

if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
if HaveGlyph(i) then 
-- We do this 
elseif not HaveGlyph(i) then <----------------- This is wrong remove this
-- Or this
end
end
<------------------ Put logic regarding not having glyphs here instead 
end 


So you basically only check the first glyph.

----------


## Donoverdose

Hey, can anyone please help me with this addon. Can't seem to get it working and i would much rather talk to someone over mic  :Smile:  skype name is "blackmamba19191" any help would be appreciated allot.

----------


## averykey

> @Avery
> 
> start, duration, enable = GetInventoryItemCooldown("unit", slotId) 
> Regarding your code, it is hard to understand what you are trying to do but you need to perhaps structure it a bit better,
> 
> As i understand this we will not actually test all glyphs because the first glyph "41092" only checked since if it exist we execute first statement otherwise we execute the second statement.
> 
> if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
> local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
> ...


I'm not sure which id is the double jeopardy glyph, so I got all the ids that have something to do with the glyph, so if any id is correct it will work.

Trink code?



```

local enable10 = GetInventoryItemCooldown("unit", 10)  local start13, duration13, enable13 = GetInventoryItemCooldown("unit", 13)  local start14, duration14, enable14 = GetInventoryItemCooldown("unit", 14)  if (start13 - getTime() + duration13) > 10 and (start14 - getTime() + duration14) > 10 and enable13 == 1 and enable14 == 1 and enable10 == 0 thenUseInventoryItem(10)end 


```


Spaced it out so it makes more sense


```

if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }    for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do        if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")                switchedTargets = true            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                      switchedTargets = false            end        elseif not HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                  end        end -- ends glyph check    end -- ends double jep checkend -- ends combat/attack check, I have this because it will attack once from range but if I'm kiting it won't attack again because the only combat check I have is in pause 


```

Does someone have a better incombat check, the current one seems a bit slow? I have an idea for a better check.

tankcheckcode, check for roles in current group

if (tankhasagro or tankisattacking or tankstargetisattacking) or (playerhasagro or playerisattacking or playerstargetisattacking) then
incombat = true else incombat = false end

a better way to to check party members and if 2 have agro or the tank has agro or the player has agro then start attacking, but I don't know how to write that.

----------


## Gabbz

I perhaps was a bit unclear



```

if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
    local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }
    for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do
        if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then
            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
                switchedTargets = true
                return true   -- Should add this
            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")      
                switchedTargets = false
                return true   -- Should add this
            end 
       end
    end  -- End of the loop going through all glyphs in list
     -- So we are here only if no hit in list 
     if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
        return true
      elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then
         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")      
        return true
     end
end 
-- ends combat/attack check, I have this because it will attack once from range but if I'm kiting it won't attack again because the only combat check I have is in pause 


```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

```
function GlyphInUse(id)
	for i=1,NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do 
		local _,_,_,gid=GetGlyphSocketInfo(i,1)
		if gid==id then
		return true
		end
	end
end
```



```
if GlyphInUse(41092) then
	--some code here
end
```

Not sure why you are using a table to look up the glyph when only one ID exists.

----------


## averykey

> I perhaps was a bit unclear
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    local doubleJeopardy = { 41092, 57030, 54922, 121027 }    for i=1,#doubleJeopardy do        if HaveGlyph(doubleJeopardy[i]) then            if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") and switchedTargets == false then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")                switchedTargets = true                return true   -- Should add this            elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") and switchedTargets == true then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")                      switchedTargets = false                return true   -- Should add this            end        end    end  -- End of the loop going through all glyphs in list     -- So we are here only if no hit in list      if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        return true      elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              return true     endend -- ends combat/attack check, I have this because it will attack once from range but if I'm kiting it won't attack again because the only combat check I have is in pause 
> 
> 
> ```


Thank you, I understand now.




> ```
> function GlyphInUse(id)
> 	for i=1,NUM_GLYPH_SLOTS do 
> 		local _,_,_,gid=GetGlyphSocketInfo(i,1)
> 		if gid==id then
> 		return true
> 		end
> 	end
> end
> ...


I don't know the id, I just added all the ids that have glyph of double jeopardy on wowhead.

This does the same thing? I think it does, I still don't understand a lot.



```

function HaveGlyph(id)    for i=1, GetNumGlyphSockets() do        if select(4, GetGlyphSocketInfo(i)) == id then return true end    end    return falseend 


```

----------


## Damned1

It will give you invalid target if you dont have earthliving weapon on your weapon and it tries to unleash elements.

----------


## kuukuu

Two current Holy Paladin rotations (both Nova and Sheepmoon) are locking up at random on me. Tried removing Eternal Flame to see if it's a replacement skill doing it but still locking up. Not sure what is going on. The weird part is if someone dies, it'll work again for a couple seconds then lock up again. Same after I res, things will start working again for a bit.

----------


## saga3180

> Two current Holy Paladin rotations (both Nova and Sheepmoon) are locking up at random on me. Tried removing Eternal Flame to see if it's a replacement skill doing it but still locking up. Not sure what is going on. The weird part is if someone dies, it'll work again for a couple seconds then lock up again. Same after I res, things will start working again for a bit.


I use both profiles and i have no such problems with it.

----------


## mrperson13

I'm not entirely sure it's profile specific. I'm using the leveling windwalker profile and it locks up all the time, only way I noticed how to fix it was to close and reopen WoW, which sucks in a dungeon. I should note that it also will not allow me to press buttons once locked up, and it has previously worked perfectly - it just randomly started doing this.

----------


## xLegendx

> Two current Holy Paladin rotations (both Nova and Sheepmoon) are locking up at random on me. Tried removing Eternal Flame to see if it's a replacement skill doing it but still locking up. Not sure what is going on. The weird part is if someone dies, it'll work again for a couple seconds then lock up again. Same after I res, things will start working again for a bit.


Maybe you're missing a spell that the profile is using?

----------


## averykey

> Maybe you're missing a spell that the profile is using?


I can confirm there is a lockup, I had to restart wow to fix it.



edit:


So I would do mass exo/exo like this? +rep for you gabbz, thanks for the help  :Big Grin: 
Going to re-write all of the abilities to use return true


```

-- HoW Checklocal howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)if howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 0.1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then    return false-- Freeze Checkelseif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then    return false-- Holy Avenger Checkelseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Prevents wrong spell castselseif PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) then    return falseend-- Exorcismif UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    if UnitBuffID("player", 87138) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        local massExorcism = { 83107, 122030, 122028, 85703 }        for i=1,#massExorcism do            if HaveGlyph(massExorcism[i]) then                if RangeCheck(85256, "target") then                    CastSpellByName("Exorcism", "target")                    return true                end            end        end            if RangeCheck(879, "target") then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(879), "target")                return true            end        end    end 


```

edit:




> It will give you invalid target if you dont have earthliving weapon on your weapon and it tries to unleash elements.





```

if UnitBuffID("player", 51730) == nil then return false end 


```

inside unleash elements

----------


## gex00

There seems to be a lack of PvP Monk profile, willing to donate if someone can manage to do so

----------


## crystal_tech

really want to know whos profile peps are using if they say its locking up makes it hard to fix it

----------


## averykey

> really want to know whos profile peps are using if they say its locking up makes it hard to fix it


I tried a bunch of profiles to make sure it wasn't just mine, They seem to lockup sometimes, but it's only sometimes so It's not a big deal.

----------


## mrperson13

> really want to know whos profile peps are using if they say its locking up makes it hard to fix it


For me it's Nova's Wind profile.
Attachment 11016
Attachment 11017

----------


## googlebee

Mine locks up as well very rarely, but it does.

It seems to lock up more often however if I'm using my bear profile with the revised interrupt (Not Xelpers)

Sometimes hitting escape (To open the options menu) will fix it, other times a reload ui will, and worst case, relogging.

----------


## evv0kk

how difficult would it be to get PQR to work with 64 bit? Just curious

----------


## Ninjaderp

> how difficult would it be to get PQR to work with 64 bit? Just curious


Iam curious to why people keep asking this question in this thread, it works fine in 32-bit and there's nothing wrong with that. If it was so easy to make it work with 64-bit wow I think Xelper would have done it a long time ago.

----------


## evv0kk

Searched the term and found nothing relevant to my question. If you read, and reread, and fully comprehend my 15 word post; you'd realize that I did not assume it was easy. I asked how _difficult_ the task would be.

*"**Iam curious to why people keep asking this question in this thread"* 

It seems so blatant to me when I apply logic. But I'll relieve your curiosity.
People are asking because they want a 64 bit version; if it's being asked repeatedly then the answer to the question is not stated anywhere, or clearly.

Working fine, is fine. No, there's nothing wrong with that. However, 64-bit programs process more efficiently, it gives better performance over 32-bit. People with 64 bit operating systems, typically, would prefer smoother game play.

Another reason: you're on ownedcore. It's not uncommon that ownedcore members morph their character. Another reason people ask is because there is no 32-bit morpher.

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Two current Holy Paladin rotations (both Nova and Sheepmoon) are locking up at random on me. Tried removing Eternal Flame to see if it's a replacement skill doing it but still locking up. Not sure what is going on. The weird part is if someone dies, it'll work again for a couple seconds then lock up again. Same after I res, things will start working again for a bit.


Have not tried the Nova for a while, but with Sheepmoon's profile. it can on occasion not select a target for Hand of Protection, making it look like it is Locked-up not doing anything as people die around you.

Removing it from the rotation is a simple fix. Something I did before MoP hit on pre-patch.

----------


## expunge

> Searched the term and found nothing relevant to my question. If you read, and reread, and fully comprehend my 15 word post; you'd realize that I did not assume it was easy. I asked how _difficult_ the task would be.
> 
> *"**Iam curious to why people keep asking this question in this thread"* 
> 
> It seems so blatant to me when I apply logic. But I'll relieve your curiosity.
> People are asking because they want a 64 bit version; if it's being asked repeatedly then the answer to the question is not stated anywhere, or clearly.
> 
> Working fine, is fine. No, there's nothing wrong with that. However, 64-bit programs process more efficiently, it gives better performance over 32-bit. People with 64 bit operating systems, typically, would prefer smoother game play.
> 
> Another reason: you're on ownedcore. It's not uncommon that ownedcore members morph their character. Another reason people ask is because there is no 32-bit morpher.


What does morphing a character have to do with PQR? You are thinking too much about why 64 bit applications work better. Just because you have a 64 bit OS and a processor that can handle a 64 bit instruction set, doesn't mean that an application is going to run smoother. The application was built on 32 for a specific reason, the way the 32 bit client memory addresses are attached to. The client is coded in a way that the memory addresses PQR uses are more easily found and used. 

There are two threads over 300+ pages. I'm sure you can type in "64 bit PQR" and find numerous links as to why. Xelper even explained it once as to why he doesn't want to do it. It's not going to happen, and if it does, it's not going to happen anytime soon. Why not appreciate what you do have instead of what you don't have.

Asking about how difficult a task is like asking how difficult something is that you don't know how to do. Do you know how to replace an engine in a 2012 Chrysler 300? No? Then it's that difficult. Difficulty is relative to the person, not the task. The task may be difficult, but the person doing it may be an expert at the task.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Searched the term and found nothing relevant to my question.


lol, well you clearly don't know how to search then, between this thread and the old thread the question of a 64 bit PQR has been asked and answered at least 50 times at this stage, several times by xelper himself basically saying, its alot more work when the 32 bit works just fine and has no plans to work on it.

I'm pretty sure Ninjaderp didn't assume you thought it was easy, he was just saying if xelper would have done it by now if it wasn't difficult. Also there's no need to analyse everything he said and treat him like and idiot. He may have been blunt but you have to appreciate how frustrating it is having someone asking every 10-15 pages or so about 64 bit, especially for an active person on the thread.

----------


## evv0kk

I really wish people would read posts that they're responding to.

*Why not appreciate what you do have instead of what you don't have.*

I didn't expect for you to misinterpret my post for being ungreatful. (j/k, yes I did.)

*What does morphing a character have to do with PQR?* 

Please, read, reread. I stated very clearly. It was 1 of the various reasons why people ask the question. The correlation, if you have not figured out, is that you cannot use both simultaneously.

*Just because you have a 64 bit OS and a processor that can handle a 64 bit instruction set, doesn't mean that an application is going to run smoother.*

Tests have been done, time and time again, 64 bit always resulting in higher and more consistent FPS. Google it for yourself.

*Asking about how difficult a task is like asking how difficult something is that you don't know how to do. Do you know how to replace an engine in a 2012 Chrysler 300? No? Then it's that difficult. Difficulty is relative to the person, not the task. The task may be difficult, but the person doing it may be an expert at the task.*

Difficulty = time.

Stop spouting gibberish.

----------


## evv0kk

> lol, well you clearly don't know how to search then, between this thread and the old thread the question of a 64 bit PQR has been asked and answered at least 50 times at this stage, several times by xelper himself basically saying, its alot more work when the 32 bit works just fine and has no plans to work on it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Ninjaderp didn't assume you thought it was easy, he was just saying if xelper would have done it by now if it wasn't difficult. Also there's no need to analyse everything he said and treat him like and idiot. He may have been blunt but you have to appreciate how frustrating it is having someone asking every 10-15 pages or so about 64 bit, especially for an active person on the thread.


As per the previous poster suggested. I searched "64 bit PQR"  with the Search Thread option. (you can do this on your own as well if you don't believe me.)
The search returns nothing that answers my question.

----------


## crystal_tech

i belive the reason that xelper hasn't released a x64 version is due to the fact the dll memory manager/injector is coded for 32bit and that the memory addresses would be in a differ format/locations and thus require more work to create the offsets for both 32 and 64. Now if wow drops 32 bit support then chances are if xelper still playing wow then he'll release a 64bit version. till then code on!

----------


## googlebee

* ([PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile) .*

*Hope you enjoy it!*

----------


## Yohaiw

For some reason i cant load a new profile that i have downloaded.
just cant see nothing when im trying to load it./
any reason why?

----------


## RiZLA

I thought I'd have a go at making my own Profile, but I cant even get the first Ability to fire.

*Name:* Immolate
*Actions:* 
*Cancel Channel:* False
*Recast Delay:* 1000
*Skip Unknown:* True
*Spell ID:* 348
*Target:* Target

```
if not UnitDebuffID("target", 348) then
	return true
end
```

In Rotations, I moved the ability from the left list to the right list, also enabling *Require combat to activate*.

So in theory, I should be able to target a mob, apply Curse of the Elements, placing me in combat and start to process the Rotation, but nothing happens, I even added a PQR_WriteToChat() msg but that doesnt show either.

The Rotation is assigned to a hotkey, and is showing the correct name in chat when I load it.

It's obviously something stupid on my part, I enclose the xml's:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1315574/rcW..._Abilities.xml
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1315574/rcW..._Rotations.xml

Other members profiles are working. (to rule out any PQR functionality issues)

For those that like pictures:
Attachment 11036 Attachment 11037

----------


## kickmydog

> I thought I'd have a go at making my own Profile, but I cant even get the first Ability to fire.
> 
> *Name:* Immolate
> *Actions:* 
> *Cancel Channel:* False
> *Recast Delay:* 1000
> *Skip Unknown:* True
> *Spell ID:* 348
> *Target:* Target
> ...


Well first off I would say the following. If you are trying to track debuffs that you put on, you must have "player" in there otherwise if anyone else puts an immolate on the target that counts as a debuff and will result in the spell not being triggered.



```

if not UnitDebuffID("target", 348, "PLAYER") then return true end 


```

----------


## Gabbz

> I thought I'd have a go at making my own Profile, but I cant even get the first Ability to fire.
> 
> *Name:* Immolate
> *Actions:* 
> *Cancel Channel:* False
> *Recast Delay:* 1000
> *Skip Unknown:* True
> *Spell ID:* 348
> *Target:* Target
> ...


So i would recommend

1: Dont ever use "Skip Unknown"
2: Always use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(SPELLID))) followed by return

Try that and see how it goes.

----------


## llvancell

Did anyone released MOP ready WARLOCK/DRUID profile yet ? 

Thanks guys

----------


## RiZLA

> 1: Dont ever use "Skip Unknown"


Well that was exactly it!

I just didn't change it from default, and it seemed reasonable to leave it on for less hassle changing spec's.

+rep and thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Did anyone released MOP ready WARLOCK/DRUID profile yet ? 
> 
> Thanks guys


Yes, quite a few actually. Have you looked around? Its not hard to find. 

WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## impulse1992

I have a question, how good is the dps output with this.
Is it easy to get banned using this.

And i just got the idea of using this for multiboxing would this be good so that your chars perform Very well.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

For some reason its appearing that small when i launch it and the Maximize button is unclickable.
Any idea what could be the issue

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> really want to know whos profile peps are using if they say its locking up makes it hard to fix it


crystal_tech, The only 90 that I have lockups with is the Warlock.
Atm, 477pally, 467druid, 461lock, 460hunter, with the 6 other classes at 89 and monk is 50odd just chilln.

Affli[Nilrem]90-public on occasion during boss fights and some trash in H's, also when you manually click a CD it halts till you click the right ability it will some times start up again.

Nova [Affliction] on occasion during boss fights and some trash in H's, Aoe rotation hangs for a bit not doing anything looking like it wants to cast Seed of Corruption.

SM Demo PVE on occasion during boss fights and some trash in H', thinking the Meta ability issue, sometimes happens after Meta form also.. 

All 3 seem to lock up in party/raid, cant remember if it has happened when soloing.
I will try to take more notice of what and where I am when it happens. 


Gabbz, Zero lock-up or issues with your Guardian and Feral profiles... so far :P

----------


## Gabbz

Lock up is usually connected with morphed spells. So use CastBySpellname always. Secondly for Warlocks it can have todo with Soulburn since it changes the spell for Soul swap and others. Also i had problem with my affliction profile when i wanted a Soulburn Soulswap but it was to fast so i casted a unbuffed soulswap.

I have not touched my ferals since before MoP was released. Doing some dungeon crawling to get my druid to 90 and the guardian works altough it is very simple.
Will try googlebees.

----------


## impulse1992

FIxed was not in 32 bit vers

----------


## Rubim

> Lock up is usually connected with morphed spells. So use CastBySpellname always. Secondly for Warlocks it can have todo with Soulburn since it changes the spell for Soul swap and others. Also i had problem with my affliction profile when i wanted a Soulburn Soulswap but it was to fast so i casted a unbuffed soulswap.
> 
> I have not touched my ferals since before MoP was released. Doing some dungeon crawling to get my druid to 90 and the guardian works altough it is very simple.
> Will try googlebees.


My rotation always get locked up, even on dummy.

Monk - WIND
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/PQr..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/PQr..._Rotations.xml

==

Im going to use CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(SPELLID))) and see if that solves the problem.

*EDIT1:*  Well lockups was happening every 3~4 min, so far so good.

----------


## impulse1992

So im still having the issue were the window is smaller and unmaximizable, i tried doing manual downloand and afer i ran the first dll. IT gave me a error BUT! it was maximized and i could see everything.Though with the error the program would close after a few seconds.So yea.

Still been trying to fix it for 5 hours i cant figure out how.
Any help would be appreciated.

If i use the manual download config it crashes but is maximized, so i tried swapping it with the normal pqr download and it just went back to being small and not being able to see everything in pqr.Im very curious whats causing this since i really want to try this program.

----------


## elzia

Hey Guys, I have a problem with PQR while I use the new DuffedUI (Edited TukUI Version). I can select my Character but, I can't choose a rotation, they are all greyed out. Does anyone have an idea to fix this?

----------


## Bobita70

Apologies for being a bit off topic here but ... does anybody has an interrupt file that can do disenchanting .. I know there is a milling one but I do not know anything about coding and dont know how to create one or modify the milling one, and it will make life so much easier 
Thanks for sharing

----------


## googlebee

> Apologies for being a bit off topic here but ... does anybody has an interrupt file that can do disenchanting .. I know there is a milling one but I do not know anything about coding and dont know how to create one or modify the milling one, and it will make life so much easier 
> Thanks for sharing


Not possible unless your disenchanting the same item...

Try getting the addon Panda. it makes De'ing a littl less painful.

----------


## googlebee

> So im still having the issue were the window is smaller and unmaximizable, i tried doing manual downloand and afer i ran the first dll. IT gave me a error BUT! it was maximized and i could see everything.Though with the error the program would close after a few seconds.So yea.
> 
> Still been trying to fix it for 5 hours i cant figure out how.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> If i use the manual download config it crashes but is maximized, so i tried swapping it with the normal pqr download and it just went back to being small and not being able to see everything in pqr.Im very curious whats causing this since i really want to try this program.


your fonts are too large

Go to Control panel > Appearance and Personalization > Under display: make text or other items larger or smaller <-- Select that. *Choose Smallest.
*
problem should be resolved.

----------


## Gabbz

> Apologies for being a bit off topic here but ... does anybody has an interrupt file that can do disenchanting .. I know there is a milling one but I do not know anything about coding and dont know how to create one or modify the milling one, and it will make life so much easier 
> Thanks for sharing


Onya had 1.
Here is the code



Ability:
Tradeskill


```
local prof1,prof2 = GetProfessions()
local p1name
local p2name
haveench = 0
havejc = 0
if prof1 then p1name = GetProfessionInfo(prof1) end
if prof2 then p2name = GetProfessionInfo(prof2) end
if p1name == "Jewelcrafting" or p2name == "Jewelcrafting" then havejc = 1 end
if p1name == "Enchanting" or p2name == "Enchanting" then haveench = 1 end

--- loot open loot windows
gotloot = GetNumLootItems()
if gotloot > 0 then 
   for i = 1,gotloot do
     LootSlot(i)
     return true
   end
end
if gotloot == 0 then CloseLoot() end

--- count free normal bag slots
freenormal = 0
for bag = 0,4 do
  local freeSlots, bagType = GetContainerNumFreeSlots(bag)
  if bagType == 0 then freenormal = freenormal + freeSlots end
end

if UnitCastingInfo("player") then return true end
```

 next ability is Disenchant


```
local tode = {77109,77229, 83793,90904} --this is the item id of what you want to disenchant

if haveench == 1 and gotloot == 0 then

--- disenchant ---
for bag = 0,4 do
  local w = GetContainerNumSlots(bag)
  for slot=1,w do
    local item = GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot)
    if item then
      local itemId = GetContainerItemID(bag, slot)
      for _,v in ipairs(tode) do
        if not
         itemId == v  then
          CastSpellByID(13262)
          if SpellIsTargeting() then UseContainerItem(bag,slot) end
          return true
        end
     end
      local  _,c = GetContainerItemInfo(bag,slot)
      local iname = GetItemInfo(GetContainerItemLink(bag,slot))
      if c > 2 and (iname == "Lesser Celestial Essence" or iname == "Small Heavenly Shard")  then
         UseContainerItem(bag,slot)
         return true
      end
    end
  end
end

end
```

----------


## gongmang1

I want a profile:
Mass Dispel cast on the boss‘s feet,not mouseover.
or XY on WOW sceen , (123,20)?
Help me please><

----------


## Bobita70

@ Gabbz and googlebee .. cheers guys

----------


## replikatoren

Any good Moonkin profiles out there ? Just found sheepmons and Gabbz one

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any good Moonkin profiles out there ? Just found sheepmons and Gabbz one


Whats wrong with theirs?

----------


## impulse1992

Hi thank you for helping me with the window size issue.
Ive tried downloading profiels by code. and saving them as .xml In wich case they wouldnt appear in PQR when i started the program.
So after trying that various times.

I went ahead and downloaded sheruns pvp .zip profile pack and extracted into the mage profile folder then took them out of the folder and left them in the mage folder.
In wich case it didnt work and or appear in pqr either.

Is the a download guide somewhere since i cant seem to figure this out.

Thank you .

I got someones profile working nto sure what was wrong with the other ones.

Great program.

----------


## zuluntif

hi guys 
i have a bug as another guy had too
when i open then bot i cant resize it ... some1 had the same bug and wrote in this thread too but i couldnt find any answer to it! .. any1 knows something about it?

----------


## Discipline

D1sc1pl1n3's and Kink's PvP Frost DK
Link to thread with Download is in my signature

Stat priority: Hit (3%) = Expertise (3%) > Haste > Mastery > Crit
Recommended Talents & Glyphs

This profile is intended for use in PvP, Arenas mainly! It is based on Kink's PvP profile, changes made with his PERMISSION, and his HELP. (Thanks)
Right now, you NEED to have Blood Tap and Unholy Blight as a talent, else profile won't work, later on, will make it so you don't need it.

Features: 


*Focus Strangulate on LEFT ALT*, will use Blood Tap if you don't have enough runes, so no more waiting 4secs to cast Strang, YAY!*Icy Touch Dispel on* *LEFT SHIFT* - Glyph of Icy Touch mandatory, else it won't... dispel. :P*Mouseover Chains of Ice on LEFT CONTROL**Burst Toggle on RIGHT CONTRO*L (Toggles Pillar of Frost and your trinket - place it into the bottom trinket slot or change the profile code accordingly)*Necrotic Strike Stacking Toggle on RIGHT SHIFT* - will change between more or less Necrotic Strikes  :Smile: Death Coil heal yourself whenever you use Lichborne.Dark Simulacrum on Focus.Death strike on Dark Succor.Uses Unholy Blight if Outbreak is on CD if you have it as a talent.

Changelog:
28.10.2011 - v1.0 released

Credits: *Kinkeh* - base code and lots of help,* Bu_ba*, *Kickmydog* and other PQR Profile devs for inspiration and code snippets. * Support will be given in MY SEPARATE THREAD ONLY*

----------


## impulse1992

Go to Control panel > Appearance and Personalization > Under display: make text or other items larger or smaller <-- Select that. Choose Smallest.

Thats what i was told and worked zuluntif

----------


## krewetek

Today I've got problem with PQR, yesterday everything was fine. 




> Date: 2012-10-28 15:26:38
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 737:
> attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> ...


I've tried restarting WoW... nothing helps. I didn't make any changes since yesterday... Version i 2.1.9.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> D1sc1pl1n3's and Kink's PvP Frost DK]


ERMAHGERD!! <3 You and Kinkeh are awesome!! Rep+ for you, and Kinkeh (when I can again)

----------


## Shayden85

Anyone know of a good warrior tank profile ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Today I've got problem with PQR, yesterday everything was fine. 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried restarting WoW... nothing helps. I didn't make any changes since yesterday... Version i 2.1.9.


what ever the error is its in the readiness spell do you have that spell?

----------


## Kinkeh

> ERMAHGERD!! <3 You and Kinkeh are awesome!! Rep+ for you, and Kinkeh (when I can again)


 :Smile:  I figured it was silly to not have the profile being maintained by a PvPer.

----------


## saga3180

I dont think iv seen any Demo profiles yet for locks.
If so can someone post a link?
Iv searched and haven't found anything atm

----------


## iliekcoffee

Are there any no mouseover Resto Druid profiles? like what bubba did with the holy paladin profile in cata

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Are there any no mouseover Resto Druid profiles? like what bubba did with the holy paladin profile in cata


its very easy to turn mine into a mouseover profile... when you load up my profile for Resto Druid.... Type /mouseoverhealing or /mh.... mouseover should be turned on until you turn it back off  :Smile: 

mouseover healing is off by default in mine.

----------


## googlebee

> Hi thank you for helping me with the window size issue.
> Ive tried downloading profiels by code. and saving them as .xml In wich case they wouldnt appear in PQR when i started the program.
> So after trying that various times.
> 
> I went ahead and downloaded sheruns pvp .zip profile pack and extracted into the mage profile folder then took them out of the folder and left them in the mage folder.
> In wich case it didnt work and or appear in pqr either.
> 
> Is the a download guide somewhere since i cant seem to figure this out.
> 
> ...


Installing a profile couldn't be easier.

Simply go to the supplied download link.

IN most cases the Profiles are zipped, if not they are simply in a folder.

Download that. Check your download directory after.

Simply take the Abilities and Rotations versions of the profile and drop them into your profile folder in PQR.

If the download came with a data file, be sure to place that into the Data Folder.

Fire up PQR.

Profit.

----------


## Discipline

> I figured it was silly to not have the profile being maintained by a PvPer.


I do both, I do both!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mpzor

Which profile is the best one for a ret paladin?

----------


## Gabbz

Anyone know if there is a issue with Ability Delay?

As a affliction lock i need to refresh my dots using Soulburn if all of my proccs is up.



```

if SoulShards > 0 and SoulBurn == nil and IsValidTargetToAttack and ((GetTime() - SoulBurnTime) > 0.7) then
    if BloodFuryBuffTimeLeft > 0 and LightWeaveBuffTimeLeft > 0 and SynapseSpringBuffTimeLeft > 0 and DarkSoulTimeLeft > 0 then
        if Trin****neBuffTimeLeft > 0 or DarkMoonBuffTimeLeft > 0 then --or PotionBuffTimeLeft > 0
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(74434))
            return true
        end
    end
end 


```

I can see all buff is up and hten at the end i am refreshing them. Delay is set to 10 seconds since then i know i will only hit it once.
So it seems that it is triggered at start wothout being able to cast the ability but the delays is triggered.

----------


## zuluntif

> Go to Control panel > Appearance and Personalization > Under display: make text or other items larger or smaller <-- Select that. Choose Smallest.
> 
> Thats what i was told and worked zuluntif


yea but the thing is u did something with manual download`? 
i did what u said and still same bug  :Frown:

----------


## googlebee

> yea but the thing is u did something with manual download`? 
> i did what u said and still same bug


wut? What does manual download have to do with anything. You're talking about 2 different things. try being more specific with your issue.

----------


## googlebee

> Which profile is the best one for a ret paladin?


depends what u want - try them out and you be the judge.

Xelper has an updated one and is the designer of PQR.....usually thats a good thing.

Avery has put alot of time into his, so perhaps that one you may like too.

That's like asking someone what flavor ice cream they like =p

----------


## googlebee

PM'd Bu_Ba but in case hes not around....anyone that can help with this I would greatly appreciate as Im pulling my hair out and about to go bald.

checking for debuff on target (Thrash) and if it is not present, applying thrash. If it is present, return false.



```
local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 77758)

if PQ_Debuff then
  if count <= 0 or count == nil then
    if ThrashCooldownTimeLeft == 0 then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(77758)))
  return true
elseif count == 1 then
  return false
end
```

Please help. I'm baffled.

----------


## ishtro

> PM'd Bu_Ba but in case hes not around....anyone that can help with this I would greatly appreciate as Im pulling my hair out and about to go bald.
> 
> checking for debuff on target (Thrash) and if it is not present, applying thrash. If it is present, return false.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 77758)
> 
> ...


try this


```

 if UnitDebuffID("target", 77758) == nil and ( select(2, GetSpellCooldown(77758)) == 0 ) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77758))    return trueend 


```

----------


## firepong

> PM'd Bu_Ba but in case hes not around....anyone that can help with this I would greatly appreciate as Im pulling my hair out and about to go bald.
> 
> checking for debuff on target (Thrash) and if it is not present, applying thrash. If it is present, return false.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Debuff, _, _, count = UnitDebuffID("target", 77758)
> 
> ...


Single Target or Multi Target? And this is for Bear right? If you want, take whatever you can from mine and change it around to meet your needs. All the 3 of variables there are my own making, so you might have to change more around than meets the needs  :Stick Out Tongue: 

This one is my single target that also checks to see if you have ClearCasting for the free Thrash. If not there, then return false and never think about it again  :Cool: 


```

//Variableslocal HasGlyph = HasGlyph(127540)local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))local HasThrash = HasThrash("Target","Player")    if HasGlyph then    if HasThrash then        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))    endelseif not HasGlyph then    if HasThrash then        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))    endend 


```

with my custom made function for Thrash being:


```

function HasThrash(var1,var2)    local CCasting = UnitBuffID(var2,16870)    local tBuff = UnitDebuffID(var1, 106830,var2)            if CCasting and not tBuff then        return true    elseif CCasting and tBuff then        local tTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(var1, 106830,var2))        local Timer = (tTimer - GetTime())        return true,Timer    elseif not CCasting and tBuff then        local tTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(var1, 106830,var2))        local Timer = (tTimer - GetTime())                return false,Timer    end    return falseend 


```

Here's my flat Multi Target with none of the above in it pretty much but a check to see if you have Savage Roar, which can easily be removed from the code (HasSR is also one of my custom function's)


```

local hasTarget = UnitExists("Target")local Enemy = UnitCanAttack("Player","Target")local isDead = UnitIsDead("Target")local inCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("Player") or UnitAffectingCombat("Target")if hasTarget and Enemy and not isDead and inCombat then    //Variables    local HasGlyph = HasGlyph(127540)    local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))    //Misc Buff's/Debuff's/CD's    local thrashBleed = UnitDebuffID("Target",106830)        if HasGlyph then        if not thrashBleed and HasSR then            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))        end    elseif not HasGlyph then        if not thrashBleed then            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))        end    endend 


```

P.S. Just have to check and make sure that the Thrash Debuff on the target is indeed yours, which is why the "PLAYER" tag is included in my custom function. This is just in case another druid is in your group and Thrash has the same spellID.

----------


## googlebee

> Single Target or Multi Target? And this is for Bear right? If you want, take whatever you can from mine and change it around to meet your needs. All the 3 of variables there are my own making, so you might have to change more around than meets the needs 
> 
> This one is my single target that also checks to see if you have ClearCasting for the free Thrash. If not there, then return false and never think about it again 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> //Variableslocal HasGlyph = HasGlyph(127540)local HasSR = select(2,HasSR("Player"))local HasThrash = HasThrash("Target","Player")    if HasGlyph then    if HasThrash then        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))    endelseif not HasGlyph then    if HasThrash then        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(106830)))    endend 
> 
> ...


Thanks Firepong  :Smile:  It is for bear tho, and actually Ishtro's solved the issue. Those are some nice checks you have in place though!

@ Ishtro - thanks man - did the trick! + rep

----------


## derfred

Does anyone know a good way to run PQR on a macbook pro? Is it only viable through paralell desktop or can you use any other program?

Secondly I just want to thank Kinkeh for his awesome DK 2-h frost PVE rotation. Were currently 4/6 HC and i ranked in every fight, and as high as top 20. 

Just a question aswell to Kinkeh, is it possible to make like a "If mushrooms with symbiosis is up, use plague leech"?

----------


## cukiemunster

Does anyone know if it is possible to automate PQR launch and profile selection with HB launches? I currently use HBrelog to automate my farm toon, however, the HB combat routines are terrible. So if anyone has a way to do this I would GREATLY appreciate it.

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Anyone know of a good warrior tank profile ?


On the First Page..




> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...

----------


## firepong

> Does anyone know if it is possible to automate PQR launch and profile selection with HB launches? I currently use HBrelog to automate my farm toon, however, the HB combat routines are terrible. So if anyone has a way to do this I would GREATLY appreciate it.


Truthfully, the best way possible that I can think of would for Xelper to implement a Auto-Start Check Box in the setting's for a certain rotation. Like Check Box then select given Rotation (1 through 4) to start-up after logging into given character. I don't know how hard or easy this would be to do, but given he has already setup a way to auto login to the game from opening the Window itself and all, shouldn't be hard. Most of it should just be getting the visuals of the program done then linking the code to the right spot (from my thinking  :Cool: ). Will never know until he actually says something about it. I know he's probably as busy if not more than me right now. I haven't been able to login to WoW in over 3 weeks and haven't even played my subscription fee this month. With the amount of time I've been gone, I can probably guarantee myself I could quit right now and not have any withdrawal's from it lol  :Wink:

----------


## sgdevoid

> There seems to be a lack of PvP Monk profile, willing to donate if someone can manage to do so


I'd be willing to donate $50 to anyone who can do the above mentioned.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Discipline

Is there a way to add delay to a spell that is off the GCD and instant? (DK, Blood Tap). 
I need to only cast it once.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there a way to add delay to a spell that is off the GCD and instant? (DK, Blood Tap). 
> I need to only cast it once.


use the action box and tie it to another spell.

----------


## mcwhat

I've been having problems with all the Prot Pali profiles hanging up my wow (forcing a game restart), so I tried to make my own profile. I know it's not as complex as the ones I've seen, but it seems to work for me. Here it is if anyone wants to give it a try: MekaProt.0.9.0.zip

If you run into any errors PM them to me and I'll try to get them fixed. I only get to play on the weekends though, so it'll probably be a week before I get to it.

----------


## daveyboyuk

also getting ranked with kinks profile keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a way to add delay to a spell that is off the GCD and instant? (DK, Blood Tap). 
> I need to only cast it once.


Are u using CastSpellByName?

----------


## saga3180

@Kinkeh The main 2h frost is just stopping halfway thru fights.
While with trash i have no problem

----------


## cukiemunster

> Truthfully, the best way possible that I can think of would for Xelper to implement a Auto-Start Check Box in the setting's for a certain rotation. Like Check Box then select given Rotation (1 through 4) to start-up after logging into given character. I don't know how hard or easy this would be to do, but given he has already setup a way to auto login to the game from opening the Window itself and all, shouldn't be hard. Most of it should just be getting the visuals of the program done then linking the code to the right spot (from my thinking ). Will never know until he actually says something about it. I know he's probably as busy if not more than me right now. I haven't been able to login to WoW in over 3 weeks and haven't even played my subscription fee this month. With the amount of time I've been gone, I can probably guarantee myself I could quit right now and not have any withdrawal's from it lol


Hmmm, ok. Well I would like to OFFICIALLY make this request to Xelper lol. But if anyone else would be able to figure out a workaround, either through scripts or w/e, I would GLADLY like to hear it =]

----------


## booisback

im looking for a enh or a ele profile for a shaman im using sheurons resto one now and it works great just looking to expand into dps with him so anyone have or know of one please let me know

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> im looking for a enh or a ele profile for a shaman im using sheurons resto one now and it works great just looking to expand into dps with him so anyone have or know of one please let me know


Right on the first page.



> Comments? - Feedback? - Questions? Go to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2370646 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)
> 
> Feral (Cat) DPS:
> Setup:
> -After Downloading the Profile, go into Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select My Profile (FireKitteh) > Click "Download Update".
> -Link is out-dated, why you have to do the above.
> 
> LINK: http://pqrotation-profiles.googlecod...tehDRUID22.rar
> 
> ...

----------


## booisback

ty i tried blind enhance profile i must have done something wrong i couldnt get it to work right ill retry see where i messed up

ok its says that the prob is im missing a lua called PQR_FireEnhance.lua where would i find that
\
i fixed it thaks very much for the help

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> ty i tried blind enhance profile i must have done something wrong i couldnt get it to work right ill retry see where i messed up
> 
> ok its says that the prob is im missing a lua called PQR_FireEnhance.lua where would i find that
> \
> i fixed it thaks very much for the help


Most forget to use the updater inside PQR for Firepongs updates.

Or Page 202, 



> Here is my Enhance Shaman profile for both level 85 and 90.
> 
> This profile is based off of [Blinded]'s enhance profile. Thanks!
> 
> Right Control : Enables/disables CDs (Disabled by Default)
> Left Control : Toggles AoE/single target (Single target by Default)
> Left Shift : Shamanistic Rage/Astrical shift
> Left Alt : Pause
> 
> ...

----------


## firepong

> Most forget to use the updater inside PQR for Firepongs updates.
> 
> Or Page 202,


I actually haven't touched shamens since back in April or May of the Beta. That profile is old and I don't guarantee anything on how it runs or works lol. I haven't even touched my Shaman, just leveled my druid to 90. Heck, I haven't even had time to login to the game in the past 3 weeks and on top of that, don't have membership on my WoW account anymore lol.

P.S. I don't even think the Data file for that rotation is even on my SVN anymore. I believe I deleted it a little after Mists came out since I stated I wasn't going to be supporting Shamans for a while, which turned out to be pretty long lol.

----------


## front243

I have problems getting interrupts to work on my Feral Druid. I use Xelper Interrupt. If I understand the code correctly he cast spellid 80965

Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft

Skull Bash seems to be the correct spell. However Wowhead links other spells with same name and I wonder if its the wrong one selected?

edit: I think I found it:

Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft

This agrees with the tooltip for the spell ingame (that is, its shared between cat and bear)

It works! I changed the druid if and else if part with these lines




> elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;DRUID&amp;quot; then
> return 106839

----------


## Discipline

> use the action box and tie it to another spell.


No. Need it to be standalone.




> Are u using CastSpellByName?


Yes or no, still does the same  :Smile:

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> I actually haven't touched shamens since back in April or May of the Beta. That profile is old and I don't guarantee anything on how it runs or works lol. I haven't even touched my Shaman, just leveled my druid to 90. Heck, I haven't even had time to login to the game in the past 3 weeks and on top of that, don't have membership on my WoW account anymore lol.
> 
> P.S. I don't even think the Data file for that rotation is even on my SVN anymore. I believe I deleted it a little after Mists came out since I stated I wasn't going to be supporting Shamans for a while, which turned out to be pretty long lol.


Well then.. I did update mine before 5.0 it still works, though I am testing Cpo when I dps Atm.

----------


## Discipline

What is the default value of PQRs Ability Recast Delay in Settings? got my Blood tap working setting it to 255ms. Still not a proper solution, want it to work for everyone with any settings  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret
---------------------------------------


Here is an update to the ret profile, bunch of changes, too many to list.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip

Right alt is hof, I won't be able to add in hof/emancipate till I finish the debuff list or someone helps me.
No idea how to fix the glyph issue, didn't work gabbz =/.

Happy halloween!

----------


## Cyxi

Thxs Avery,

i'm impatient to test it

What exactly help do you need for the debuff list?

Cheers

----------


## snippetsr

sorry if i sound stupid here.

but when i go to Sheuron Profiles link, it just brings up the same page. i dont see anywhere i can actually download the profiles. im after the prot warrior one.

----------


## smurfalmighty

> What is the default value of PQRs Ability Recast Delay in Settings? got my Blood tap working setting it to 255ms. Still not a proper solution, want it to work for everyone with any settings


Could you possibly line it up to utilize the lag tolerance addon similar to the warrior profiles?

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> sorry if i sound stupid here.
> 
> but when i go to Sheuron Profiles link, it just brings up the same page. i dont see anywhere i can actually download the profiles. im after the prot warrior one.


IF you clicked on 


> WoW 5 Mist of Pandaria > http://goo.gl/9Iy6F


You should of gotten a option of saving, xrn5PQR.zip a Download from Dropbox, it has all of Sheuron's profiles and the required Data file.

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Paladin Profile Ret
> ---------------------------------------
> Happy halloween!


Data file is twice the size as the last one.. Don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing :P.. Still got a times to go before you hit Crystal and Firepong.

Just did the first 3 boss on LFR, Looking good.

----------


## Discipline

> Could you possibly line it up to utilize the lag tolerance addon similar to the warrior profiles?


My issue is not connected with latency at all.

I need to cast blood tap once. With lower delay setting, it fires off like 4 times before it realizes it shouldnt do that anymore. Get me?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## crystal_tech

here is my next release for PQR
In it theres a simple prospecting interrupt profile for some reason i named it miller, updated spell interrupt profile (just added monk til xelper gets his updated), and my Survival Hunter profile. Too many changes to list but its pretty much a complete rewrite. I want feedback on it as i know somethings will need tweaked. 

Link: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Surhunter.rar

----------


## mcwhat

Last night while I was tanking a random using PQR one of my party members called me out for using it and said I better not use it in a raid or I would get banned. I always toggle it off and on between pulls and even then I only use it once I've established threat, so how would someone even know I was using it?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Last night while I was tanking a random using PQR one of my party members called me out for using it and said I better not use it in a raid or I would get banned. I always toggle it off and on between pulls and even then I only use it once I've established threat, so how would someone even know I was using it?


they used it themselves at one point or where using when you where.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Last night while I was tanking a random using PQR one of my party members called me out for using it and said I better not use it in a raid or I would get banned. I always toggle it off and on between pulls and even then I only use it once I've established threat, so how would someone even know I was using it?


You probably play weird and half afk with it on/are doing something fishy.

----------


## mcwhat

> You probably play weird and half afk with it on/are doing something fishy.


I definitely don't half afk but I guess it's certainly possible that I play "weird" since I'm not sure what that would mean. Is there anything from using the PQinterface addon that might notify members of my group or something? I like having the easy to read box telling me which profile I'm using, but I certainly don't need it if it's sending out any kind of raid/party notifications.

----------


## lawlmoto

> I definitely don't half afk but I guess it's certainly possible that I play "weird" since I'm not sure what that would mean. Is there anything from using the PQinterface addon that might notify members of my group or something? I like having the easy to read box telling me which profile I'm using, but I certainly don't need it if it's sending out any kind of raid/party notifications.


What class? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mcwhat

> What class? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


prot paladin

----------


## lawlmoto

> prot paladin


Might be either your interrupt or using aoe spells while single target, or other way around. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mcwhat

> Might be either your interrupt or using aoe spells while single target, or other way around. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I always do interrupts manually. I do sometimes drop consecration at the start of a single pull when the mob/boss is coming toward me (my profile uses a left shift mouseover ability for targeted consecration so it's not just being spammed randomly.)

As long as everyone is sure that there's not messages being sent to those around me from PQR or PQinterface then that's good enough for me. The only thing I can think of that might give someone the idea that I'm using PQR from just watching me is when I switch from single target to my aoe rotation. It might be a little too fluid or something. I do get a lot more of the "can't cast that yet" and "that ability is not ready" audio queues when using PQR, but those are pretty common when I'm spamming my rotations normally and I'm pretty sure that others don't see/hear those.

----------


## lawlmoto

> I always do interrupts manually. I do sometimes drop consecration at the start of a single pull when the mob/boss is coming toward me (my profile uses a left shift mouseover ability for targeted consecration so it's not just being spammed randomly.)
> 
> As long as everyone is sure that there's not messages being sent to those around me from PQR or PQinterface then that's good enough for me. The only thing I can think of that might give someone the idea that I'm using PQR from just watching me is when I switch from single target to my aoe rotation. It might be a little too fluid or something. I do get a lot more of the "can't cast that yet" and "that ability is not ready" audio queues when using PQR, but those are pretty common when I'm spamming my rotations normally and I'm pretty sure that others don't see/hear those.


No messages. It's likely just instinct or you making a mistake here or there. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

@iceperson

I'm not trying to make it worse, but if the person that called you out frequents this thread, they definitely know you use it now. (hopefully it was just a random group) :P As to how he/she figured it out, I would say the AOE rotation because on most profiles they spam their aoe in a very similar way every pull. People that have used it for many dungeons in a row, will know what I mean. I imagine the distinct PING of Hammer of the Righteous, always every few attacks would be quite noticeable, but only to someone that has used a bot of some kind before.

----------


## lawlmoto

> @iceperson
> 
> I'm not trying to make it worse, but if the person that called you out frequents this thread, they definitely know you use it now. (hopefully it was just a random group) :P As to how he/she figured it out, I would say the AOE rotation because on most profiles they spam their aoe in a very similar way every pull. People that have used it for many dungeons in a row, will know what I mean. I imagine the distinct PING of Hammer of the Righteous, always every few attacks would be quite noticeable, but only to someone that has used a bot of some kind before.


To be fair. A top tier player can do just as good /better rotation for the most part. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> To be fair. A top tier player can do just as good /better rotation for the most part.


Or it could be that there so dang good, lots of bad tanks out there, but a good player like a good profile changes when it needs to.

----------


## ZidaneT

Can pqr read from the chat pane? I'm wondering if it's possible to read bg messages with regard to when a flag has dropped in wsg, I have some cool ideas for a flag returner but they largely depend on being able to read the chat to see when the flag has been dropped.

if not, is there another indicator that the flag has been dropped that I can use?

example code for reading from the chat pane would be awesome. not looking to be spoonfed, just for a pointer on where to start with it.

oh, and yes, I know I don't *need* to, I can just use an interact in the interrupt profile.... it's just an idea I had that I thought would be fun to code.

----------


## hbkx1

> @iceperson
> 
> I'm not trying to make it worse, but if the person that called you out frequents this thread, they definitely know you use it now. (hopefully it was just a random group) :P As to how he/she figured it out, I would say the AOE rotation because on most profiles they spam their aoe in a very similar way every pull. People that have used it for many dungeons in a row, will know what I mean. I imagine the distinct PING of Hammer of the Righteous, always every few attacks would be quite noticeable, but only to someone that has used a bot of some kind before.


And if the person calling you out is reading these threads then they should stop being a dick. Probably same person that reports people for farming because they're trying to bot the same profile!

----------


## nudex

Greetings fellow PQR users

Just wanted to tell you the new NudeX Paladin Prot Rotation v1.05 is out now
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...20Rotation.rar
Or update in PQR itself!

Whats new?
- Fixed a bug, Executioner's Sentence/ Holy Wrath/Consecration weren't working
- All lvl 90 talents should work now as intended
- Divine Purpose is supported now
- And many more ....

What doesn't work?
- Mass exorcism and the movable consecration

As always special thanks to Averykey due to the fact that alot of the code is based on his mighty fine work

Having problems, found a bug or have a crazy cool suggestion --> Go to my personal thread in the Bot Maps and Profile Subforum

Greetz Nudex

----------


## googlebee

> sorry if i sound stupid here.
> 
> but when i go to Sheuron Profiles link, it just brings up the same page. i dont see anywhere i can actually download the profiles. im after the prot warrior one.


Sheuron, sad as it is, has stated he is no longer updating his profiles, less perhaps the warrior one since he plays that only now. Dailies have burned him out.

----------


## tinyblaze

may i ask any developer why this code 

local lb,_,_,_,_,_,lbXp = UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"player")
if lb == nil or (lbXp - GetTime() <= 3) then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(44457),"target")
end

sometimes refreshed lb and sometimes waits for it to expire and wait 2-3 sec more then adds the dot. i have it set the first in my priority list

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> here is my next release for PQR
> ..my Survival Hunter profile. Too many changes to list but its pretty much a complete rewrite. I want feedback on it as i know somethings will need tweaked. 
> 
> Link: 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Surhunter.rar


Your Talent link is still not working in this version also.

Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft = nothing selected.

No.2, The profile is stuck on Pause, If I remove Pause from rotation it throws [Below] even if no mods are enabled, so I cant do a simple bypass  :Smile:  or could be a simple Talent/Glyph issue but I dont think it is.



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 10/30/12 07:04:10
Count: 54
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "-- Code provided by Sheuron ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> may i ask any developer why this code 
> 
> local lb,_,_,_,_,_,lbXp = UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"player")
> if lb == nil or (lbXp - GetTime() <= 3) then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(44457),"target")
> end
> 
> sometimes refreshed lb and sometimes waits for it to expire and wait 2-3 sec more then adds the dot. i have it set the first in my priority list


did you add the spell to the PQR_Delay list? maybe try a higher number than 3 like 5 or 6 see if that fixes it. lag and gcd and number of spells in a profile can cause things to miss.

----------


## tinyblaze

no, if have to set that up in the initialize code? and write there the spell to a delay list can you paste me some example info please

----------


## crystal_tech

> Your Talent link is still not working in this version also.
> 
> Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft = nothing selected.
> 
> No.2, The profile is stuck on Pause, If I remove Pause from rotation it throws [Below] even if no mods are enabled, so I cant do a simple bypass 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


you need to be lvl 90 for the profile to work

you can use any talents you wish as they are all coded in

is the data file in the right spot?
have you restarted wow and pqr?
are you sure your using my profile? as none of my files contain '-- Code provided by Sheuron' in the files.

did you download from the link i posted or the link in my desc? version number should be 5.0.5-102812

----------


## crystal_tech

> no, if have to set that up in the initialize code? and write there the spell to a delay list can you paste me some example info please




```
if PQR_RotationStarted then
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	
	---Try Not to Miss a Shot
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(53301, 0, 1) --spellid, itemid, time to delay
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(117050, 0, 1)
	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(130392, 0, 1)
end
```

----------


## blacknightlll

I notice every once in a blue moon someone using Pqr as well mostly cuz they keep up with my dps no matter what. But I don't say anything. Just sit there and wonder who they are on the forums

----------


## lawlmoto

> And if the person calling you out is reading these threads then they should stop being a dick. Probably same person that reports people for farming because they're trying to bot the same profile!


And even if they want to be selfish, it's in their best interest to keep a low profile if they want to continue using it themselves. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> you need to be lvl 90 for the profile to work
> 
> you can use any talents you wish as they are all coded in
> 
> is the data file in the right spot?
> have you restarted wow and pqr?
> are you sure your using my profile? as none of my files contain '-- Code provided by Sheuron' in the files.


Yes, Hunter is 90 462il.
Noted..
Yes, and a restart of computer even though it has been up and running for 36days :P.
_Yes, there was no Nova [Survival] profile in my hunter folder, I know that's the weird thing, hence the Question. _  Bingo. Sv-Pve CrystalSV profile was in use.. It was one of the profiles that miss the archiving process.

/backs away slowly like I was never here.. It works like intended. maybe the only thing I can think of is a button for long CD's[Boss use] and short ones that can still be used on trash and still be up for boss pull.

----------


## lawlmoto

> I notice every once in a blue moon someone using Pqr as well mostly cuz they keep up with my dps no matter what. But I don't say anything. Just sit there and wonder who they are on the forums


That doesn't necessarily mean anything. Also based on the quality of half of the posts begging for help in this thread, it's only natural to assume that a large portion of the user base for this are not the sharpest knives in the drawer. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tinyblaze

> ```
> if PQR_RotationStarted then
> 	PQR_RotationStarted = false
> 	
> 	---Try Not to Miss a Shot
> 	PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(444457, 0, 5) --spellid, itemid, time to delay
> 
> end
> ```


just paste it before the living bomb code?

----------


## crystal_tech

> just paste it before the living bomb code?


create a new ability with a spellid of zero call it setup or something add that code then add the ability to the top of your rotation.

----------


## tinyblaze

yes, it makes my rotation stall, do i need to add all my abilites there? it works for 10-15 seconds then it waits for nothing for 10more, any more advice? 
says it's casting inferno blast or pyroblast but just waits around

----------


## Discipline

My PvP Frost DK Profile is updated - Blood Tap now works properly. You can find it in my topic, link in signature.

More info: Blood Tap works in the following way - When Strangulate is ready, it only casts Blood Tap when you have 10+ charges, to leave 5 ready for Blood Tap + Strangulate combo, but when Stragulate is not available, it uses blood tap whenever you have 5+ charges.

----------


## Fujitsuo

Could anyone just tell me how to add Strangulate, so that when some1 is casting it will first strangulate and after when the target would cast again, it will use mind freeze? really appreciate an answer.

----------


## ayusowyontba

bump ^_^ ~~~

----------


## Discipline

> Could anyone just tell me how to add Strangulate, so that when some1 is casting it will first strangulate and after when the target would cast again, it will use mind freeze? really appreciate an answer.


wut? just disable interrupt before strangulating, usually you know before if youre gonna use strang in a few seconds.

----------


## Fujitsuo

why would i disable it if what i want is that this programm uses both interrupt spell i have...

----------


## azergod

tried finding a newly updated frost dw pve build for level 90 but cannot find any, anyone has one?

----------


## Discipline

> tried finding a newly updated frost dw pve build for level 90 but cannot find any, anyone has one?


There are some, you have to search.
And also, when my PvP 2h Frost is done and bug-free, I wanna make a DW Frost PvE, and Unholy PvE and PvP profiles. But right now, I'm kinda busy with school stuff (Oh god, Sociology of Law, why you...), so don't count on it being quick, like, 2 weeks from now at least, and that if everything goes smooth.  :Smile: 




> why would i disable it if what i want is that this programm uses both interrupt spell i have...


diasble before Strang, enable afterwards. 

And if you're asking for some kind of auto strangulate. In no case, even if i went apeshit crazy, will I ever implement that, thats just stupid.  :Smile:

----------


## whirle

> Two current Holy Paladin rotations (both Nova and Sheepmoon) are locking up at random on me. Tried removing Eternal Flame to see if it's a replacement skill doing it but still locking up. Not sure what is going on. The weird part is if someone dies, it'll work again for a couple seconds then lock up again. Same after I res, things will start working again for a bit.


Same exact thing happening to me.

----------


## whirle

Having a big problem of getting locked out in my holy paladin profiles (both Nova and Sheepmoon). 
I can't cast anything, I just stand there. The only way I can start casting is if someone dies, or if I relog; neither of which is great in raids.
Anybody also encountering this problem or can suggest what to do?

----------


## Nerder

So, would anyone be able to help me on this... I've been working on a Mistweaver profile that is 100%, I had it working for almost everything but every now and then it wont do anything at all... or it will only heal 1 person, or only myself.... But then theres those select few times that it'll do what is actually needed...

All I'm wondering is how necessarily the Custom Targeting works, I've looked up on PQR Wiki for the custom functions but didnt see PQR_CustomTarget on there... or I've tried working the members[i].Unit but would like a good example or explanation on how those really work... Because I tried going back to square one and doing it spell by spell, but since I'm not to savvy on the healing codes I'm making no progress! haha. Its a lot easier to work off of someone elses but I want to learn for myself...

----------


## Discipline

UPDATE v1.0.2 Frost DK PvP
Fixed Dark Simulacrum and added a Grounding Totem check to it. Tries to steal: Poly, Hex, Cyclone, Fear, Mind Control. 
You can add more spells yourself, and if you think something important is missing, let me know, I'll add it for everyone!
Check my signature!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> UPDATE v1.0.2 Frost DK PvP
> Fixed Dark Simulacrum and added a Grounding Totem check to it. Tries to steal: Poly, Hex, Cyclone, Fear, Mind Control. 
> You can add more spells yourself, and if you think something important is missing, let me know, I'll add it for everyone!
> Check my signature!


Awesome, can't wait to give it a try later!  :Smile:  If only Avenging Wrath had a cast time...getting wings every time... *drools*

----------


## outoforder

how can i power word shield my arena partner?

----------


## daveyboyuk

bought a razer nostromo today replaced a g13 however im having lots of trouble with pqr now targets are becoming invalid and action bars are unclickable any ideas for a fix appreciated if anyone has come across this problem . was working perfect with the g13 i just cant seem to figure out whats going wrong with the razer

----------


## lantus

> bought a razer nostromo today replaced a g13 however im having lots of trouble with pqr now targets are becoming invalid and action bars are unclickable any ideas for a fix appreciated if anyone has come across this problem . was working perfect with the g13 i just cant seem to figure out whats going wrong with the razer


I don't believe that's an issue with your new gaming keypad, lockups and unclickable UI are due to morph spells from the profiles itself. Only way to fix it is to edit the profiles

----------


## Schmidty47

anyone with some warlock profiles?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> anyone with some warlock profiles?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

----------


## derfred

Since DW-masterfrost currently is outperforming 2-h right now it would be awesome if someone has the free time to put together a rotation based on these prios? 

The hard part i guess would be to code Blood Tap?

_actions=blood_fury,if=time>=10
actions+=/mogu_power_potion,if=target.time_to_die<=60&buff.pillar_of_frost.up
actions+=/empower_rune_weapon,if=target.time_to_die<=60&buff.mogu_power_potion.up
actions+=/auto_attack
actions+=/use_item,name=gauntlets_of_the_lost_catacomb,if=frost>=1|death>=1
actions+=/pillar_of_frost
actions+=/raise_dead
actions+=/plague_leech,if=talent.plague_leech.enabled&(dot.frost_fever.remains<3|dot.blood _plag ue.remains<3)
actions+=/outbreak,if=dot.frost_fever.remains<3|dot.blood_plague.remains<3
actions+=/unholy_blight,if=talent.unholy_blight.enabled&(dot.frost_fever.remains<3|dot.blo od_pl ague.remains<3)
actions+=/soul_reaper,if=target.health.pct<=35|((target.health.pct-3*(target.health.pct%target.time_to_die))<=35)
actions+=/howling_blast,if=!dot.frost_fever.ticking
actions+=/plague_strike,if=!dot.blood_plague.ticking
actions+=/frost_strike,if=buff.killing_machine.react
actions+=/howling_blast,if=buff.rime.react
actions+=/frost_strike,if=runic_power>76
actions+=/obliterate,if=buff.killing_machine.react|unholy=2
actions+=/howling_blast,if=frost=2|death=2
actions+=/obliterate,if=unholy>=1
actions+=/howling_blast
actions+=/blood_tap,if=talent.blood_tap.enabled
actions+=/horn_of_winter
actions+=/frost_strike
actions+=/empower_rune_weapon_

----------


## Discipline

> Since DW-masterfrost currently is outperforming 2-h right now it would be awesome if someone has the free time to put together a rotation based on these prios? 
> 
> The hard part i guess would be to code Blood Tap?
> 
> _actions=blood_fury,if=time>=10
> actions+=/mogu_power_potion,if=target.time_to_die<=60&buff.pillar_of_frost.up
> actions+=/empower_rune_weapon,if=target.time_to_die<=60&buff.mogu_power_potion.up
> actions+=/auto_attack
> actions+=/use_item,name=gauntlets_of_the_lost_catacomb,if=frost>=1|death>=1
> ...



Few things - if you read the topic, you would notice i already said i WILL do this. Also, thanks for copying the obvious simcraft prio list.
Aaaand, no, blood tap is 1. not that hard anymore since i've figured it out 2. not optimal for masterfrost - RE is.

----------


## derfred

> you would notice i already said i WILL do this


 Great!




> Also, thanks for copying the obvious simcraft prio list


 Sure no problem i guess, just copied it from EJ




> blood tap is not optimal for masterfrost - RE is


 Hmm thats weird, i had it come out as a ~2.4k increase over RE when i simmed it, oh well maybe i missed something

Oh, and a "If mushrooms from symbiosis is up - use plague leech" would be awesome aswell, good luck and thanks!

----------


## Fujitsuo

could anyone tell me how to implement strangulate as a second interrupt spell?

----------


## Discipline

> Great!
> 
> Sure no problem i guess, just copied it from EJ
> 
> Hmm thats weird, i had it come out as a ~2.4k increase over RE when i simmed it, oh well maybe i missed something
> 
> Oh, and a "If mushrooms from symbiosis is up - use plague leech" would be awesome aswell, good luck and thanks!


RE sims better for me, 2h frost that is, but ill look into that, as i said, i already have the basic blood tap functionality done for my pvp profile, so even if its acctually better, it shouldnt be too hard to implement  :Smile:

----------


## saga3180

Can someone post a key modifier mouse over i can use for light's hammer?

----------


## Discipline

> Can someone post a key modifier mouse over i can use for light's hammer?




```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then    
CastSpellByName("Light's Hammer")
end
```

in the sidebar, set mouseover, add name as you want and save, put somewhere on top of the rotation. should work,

----------


## Xelper

I'm going to be releasing a new version of PQR in the next couple days (v2.0.20 or 2.1... whatever I decide) after some testing with a couple minor changes:


New: PQR_ItemAvailable(itemID) - Returns true if the item is available for use (equipped and off CD if armor, just off CD if an item in bag), nil otherwise.
New: PQR_ItemSlot(itemID) - Returns the slot ID for the specified item.
New: PQR_ItemCooldown(itemID) - Returns the time in seconds before an item will be available.
These 3 functions should make item use far easier to implement. 

I am also going to be adding a new "Legacy Cast Mode" option in the Rotations Config. By default, for existing profiles, this will be enabled. New profiles will have this disabled. This should prevent any rotations from breaking.
This being disabled will cause PQR to translate the spell ID to spell name then use CastSpellByName() instead of directly using CastSpellByID(), avoiding the UI lockup issue that Blizzard has. This should remove the need to use CastSpellByName() on replacement spells, so you can go back to using the spell ID in the ability like before for replacement spells.

----------


## sportplayer2k

Need some one to take over Mage profiles, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ofiles-10.html ([PQR] Bossqwerty's MOP Mage Profiles) is a good start

----------


## crystal_tech

wow no feedback on my survival hunter profile I linked couple of days ago? must be good or no ones using it.

----------


## 17644

dont know or care if im allowed to post this here or not (im at my last resort to get some working profiles.) but: 
I'm willing to pay decent for someone to give/find me some working profiles for patch 3.3.5. Pretty much any class/spec will do.

----------


## teariki

Hi there, Since MOP runnign PQR (updated to latest) seems to really lag my pc, heaps of dropped frames. Running on a level 90 combat rogue, using - XRN5COMPVE, as soon as i enable the rotation, it becomes unplayable. Does anyone have any ideas or can point me to another combat profile i could try? Thanks kindly


also looking for a current assas/sub PVP profile. having real trouble searching :S thanks in advance

----------


## firepong

> I'm going to be releasing a new version of PQR in the next couple days (v2.0.20 or 2.1... whatever I decide) after some testing with a couple minor changes:
> 
> 
> New: PQR_ItemAvailable(itemID) - Returns true if the item is available for use (equipped and off CD if armor, just off CD if an item in bag), nil otherwise.
> New: PQR_ItemSlot(itemID) - Returns the slot ID for the specified item.
> New: PQR_ItemCooldown(itemID) - Returns the time in seconds before an item will be available.
> These 3 functions should make item use far easier to implement. 
> 
> I am also going to be adding a new "Legacy Cast Mode" option in the Rotations Config. By default, for existing profiles, this will be enabled. New profiles will have this disabled. This should prevent any rotations from breaking.
> This being disabled will cause PQR to translate the spell ID to spell name then use CastSpellByName() instead of directly using CastSpellByID(), avoiding the UI lockup issue that Blizzard has. This should remove the need to use CastSpellByName() on replacement spells, so you can go back to using the spell ID in the ability like before for replacement spells.


Would it be any way possible to also add in a second box for a second spellID? For example, with un-glyphed Savage Road (Druid Spell), the spellID is 52610, while the glyphed version's spellID is 127538. Make the "Main SpellID" the one where it is un-glyphed or stock spellID and the "Secondary SpellID" the spellID of the glyphed spell or morphed spell as it's sometimes called. Because even if you do use CastSpellByName() that your implementing, on some spells, even using GetSpellInfo(spellID) then plugging that into CastSpellByName() will still not work.

The reasoning behind the above is how the 2-Piece Feral Druid Proc was in Cataclysm Tier 12. The free ravage you got from that 2-Piece was in fact "Ravage!" instead of "Ravage." Notice the "!" at the end of the first. With the new morphed spell's, specifically Shred glyphed and Savage Roar glyphed (though you could actually get by with using the default Savage Roar spellID even if it was glyphed, don't know why), their name is changed to "Shred!" or "Savage Road!" instead of just the name without the "!." 

If the above is not implemented in some way or another, CastSpellByName() is still going to have to be used on some spells. Remind you, you will not have to use it on all Abilities, which you are mainly fixing, but you will still have to use it on quite a few that get changed by either glyphs or Talents or other changes not mentioned.

----------


## llamageek

That is Sheuron's profile i believe? it has a problem with the range check code either in Initialize or Offensive spells i cant remember which one.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Willing to donate if someone can make a good demo profile!

----------


## firepong

Update for my Feral DPS Druid profile pushed. Nature's Swiftness is now supported for use on every 3rd rip (when it's off Cooldown). It is far from perfect but is a good point for me to start at. I noticed other problem's with my rotation as well while in LFR that I will try to fix in the coming days. Right now, I am done coding for the day and will probably get some more fixes in tomorrow that will hopefully fix some of the bugs I have seen. Will also try and get Nature's Vigil as well as Force of Nature coded in tomorrow as well. No guarantee on this one though as Force of Nature is one of those where the DPS will actually have to pay attention where their mouse pointer is (who doesn't these days anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

EDIT* I'll probably setup Force of Nature to where if Mouseover == Target then return true. That sorta thing. That way, It will not cast anywhere but where the player's target is at. Sounds easy right? Should be  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Willing to donate if someone can make a good demo profile!


Tried Sheepmoons or Blaythe's edit of his Demo-profile? 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2474208
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2533932

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> wow no feedback on my survival hunter profile I linked couple of days ago? must be good or no ones using it.


The profile works well, Auto pack switch when running is nice but got me caught out a few times.

A few times it would AotH/AotF switch while running, not as fast/much as KMD, could be a latency issue as mine is 180-200avg.

For me I edited a trash rotation into it, no CD's that are more then 1min Stamped, Readiness etc, saving them just for Bosses/Rares. Stuff under 1min are generally up in time of pulls eg, Dire Beast, Glaive Toss etc, rather then just use the all CD usage on or off.


Gate of the Setting Sun, Boss Raigonn, not attacking the weak spot.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I thought both were broken, so I haven't tried them!

----------


## Ninjaderp

I've been using Sheeps demo-profile with success while leveling 85-90, so it should be good beyond that as well. Really simple to use too.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> I've been using Sheeps demo-profile with success while leveling 85-90, so it should be good beyond that as well. Really simple to use too.


Do you know about the edit? also I'm 90 and want to raid with it :P

----------


## Zyraxian

Is there any way to define a specific target by name within PQR? This would be really useful.

Eg. 

```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(00000), "SomeCharactersName")
```

or 

```
local hp = UnitHealth("SomeCharactersName") / UnitHealthMax("SomeCharactersName") * 100
```

Thanks!

----------


## crystal_tech

> The profile works well, Auto pack switch when running is nice but got me caught out a few times.
> 
> A few times it would AotH/AotF switch while running, not as fast/much as KMD, could be a latency issue as mine is 180-200avg.
> 
> For me I edited a trash rotation into it, no CD's that are more then 1min Stamped, Readiness etc, saving them just for Bosses/Rares. Stuff under 1min are generally up in time of pulls eg, Dire Beast, Glaive Toss etc, rather then just use the all CD usage on or off.
> 
> 
> Gate of the Setting Sun, Boss Raigonn, not attacking the weak spot.


not too worried about the aspect switching from hawk to fox as fox is being removed next patch. I'm thinking that for raigonn its locking up due to no path error, anyone double check that for me? if it is then when your attacking weak spot all pet releated spells need to be switched off until your fighting normally again.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> I've been using Sheeps demo-profile with success while leveling 85-90, so it should be good beyond that as well. Really simple to use too.


does gear matter much with demo? i cant seem to rip it up in aoe

----------


## Kinkeh

> does gear matter much with demo? i cant seem to rip it up in aoe


Sheepmoon's AoE rotation is incorrect, it doesn't use harvest life. With harvest life + immolation aura you can easily do 250k+ on trash pulls.

----------


## Gabbz

> EDIT* I'll probably setup Force of Nature to where if Mouseover == Target then return true. That sorta thing. That way, It will not cast anywhere but where the player's target is at. Sounds easy right? Should be


UnitIsUnit("target","mouseover") is your friend  :Smile:

----------


## Deathsmind

Is anyone having a problem with PQR right now? its not working at all for me. I wont load up any profiles in wow. I can have it open up and then when i turn on the profile it doesnt do anything and it wont let me go back to the PQR tab i have.

----------


## Kinkeh

I've updated my PvE profile, cur version: 1.1.5

*Updates:*
-- Updated 2H/DW rotation(DW now uses Blood Tap). 
-- Right Shift AoE toggle.
-- Fight Mechanics (Gara'jal button click, spirit kings damage debuff)

----------


## dklcfr

> I've updated my PvE profile, cur version: 1.1.5
> 
> *Updates:*
> -- Updated 2H/DW rotation(DW now uses Blood Tap). 
> -- Right Shift AoE toggle.
> -- Fight Mechanics (Gara'jal button click, spirit kings damage debuff)


Awesome  :Big Grin:  Gratz on Contributor Kinkeh!

----------


## sh00k

> Update for my Feral DPS Druid profile pushed. Nature's Swiftness is now supported for use on every 3rd rip (when it's off Cooldown). It is far from perfect but is a good point for me to start at. I noticed other problem's with my rotation as well while in LFR that I will try to fix in the coming days. Right now, I am done coding for the day and will probably get some more fixes in tomorrow that will hopefully fix some of the bugs I have seen. Will also try and get Nature's Vigil as well as Force of Nature coded in tomorrow as well. No guarantee on this one though as Force of Nature is one of those where the DPS will actually have to pay attention where their mouse pointer is (who doesn't these days anyways ).
> 
> EDIT* I'll probably setup Force of Nature to where if Mouseover == Target then return true. That sorta thing. That way, It will not cast anywhere but where the player's target is at. Sounds easy right? Should be


You're truly awesome. I love your Feral Druid DPS profile and that fact that you're constantly updating it.

----------


## solarwake

> I've updated my PvE profile, cur version: 1.1.5
> 
> *Updates:*
> -- Updated 2H/DW rotation(DW now uses Blood Tap). 
> -- Right Shift AoE toggle.
> -- Fight Mechanics (Gara'jal button click, spirit kings damage debuff)


Great to hear this Kinkeh!. Quick question which spirit kings debuff the Maddening Shout one? ie no aoe or spreading of diseases at that point?
Thanks again for the update and gratz on contributer! +rep

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Delete post.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@Kinkeh Using your DK PvE profile getting tons of LUA errors using normal rotation, having to use Trash just to counter this.. btw I'm fighting dummies

EDIT: Happens even in dungeons, never attacks using anything but Frost Trash rotation...

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh Using your DK PvE profile getting tons of LUA errors using normal rotation, having to use Trash just to counter this.. btw I'm fighting dummies
> 
> EDIT: Happens even in dungeons, never attacks using anything but Frost Trash rotation...


Which rotation? 2H or DW?

Things off the top of my head:
-- You're not specced into Blood Tap for DW.
-- You're not specced into Plague leech(didn't add a check yet for DW, next update)

----------


## kuukuu

Looking forward to the update Xelper. Hopefully it'll make all these profiles from people that won't fix theirs work again.

----------


## jereminion

why does this program constantly lock up my UI?

----------


## Crackjack

> why does this program constantly lock up my UI?


Having the same problem atm, really annoying, and i have not find any other way than to relog that works..  :Frown: :confused:

----------


## Aes

> Which rotation? 2H or DW?
> 
> Things off the top of my head:
> -- You're not specced into Blood Tap for DW.
> -- You're not specced into Plague leech(didn't add a check yet for DW, next update)



Getting the same thing, i am specced plague leech. Im using 2H




```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/01/12 12:28:50
Count: 10
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 212
(*temporary) = "spell"
```



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 11/01/12 12:28:50
Count: 294
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 7
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 7
spellID = 123693
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## lecosr

Can someone post xelper's interrupt list for me ? 
thx.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Getting the same thing, i am specced plague leech. Im using 2H


Okay all fixed, just re-download  :Smile: . Thanks!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey Kinkeh, think you could edit or fix the Demo Warlock profile? would happily pay  :Big Grin:

----------


## jereminion

when i use different druid profiles, my entire UI becomes unresponsive and i have to restart wow...might want to fix that XD

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Kinkeh, think you could edit or fix the Demo Warlock profile? would happily pay


I think I'm going to make one from scratch, since I need it for myself...hate farming dungeons as affliction. Your PM inbox is full so just PM me whenever.

----------


## Xvvt

Crystal_Tech - surhunter new SV Hunter Rotation error:

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1894: attempt to compare number with table
Time: 11/01/12 05:30:48
Count: 178
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1894: in function `(for generator)'
Interface\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:3738: in function `AutoCastShine_OnUpdate'
[string "*:OnUpdate"]:5: in function <[string "*:OnUpdate"]:1>

Locals: rotationNumber = <table> {
1 = 3.4850001689047
2 = 11.485000442713
3 = 11.518000442535
4 = 27.536000680178
}
cvarValue = "0"
(*temporary) = "PQR"
(*temporary) = "0"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with table"

The error line with "Locals: rotationNumber = <table>" continues to change the numbers listed in 1-4. Error occurs immediately when pqr activates the profile via hotkey.. Spams an endless overflow loop to chat frame, esc and other hotkeys remain functional however none of the windows or object can be interacted with via click. Game ui windows can not be closed once opened if open prior to error, however window game ui frames can be click closed if opened after error begins. Lua Error fram can not be closed . Only solution to stopping error is exiting game. 

I realize this is an error relating to my pet bar and the shine effect on said bar, but due to the flawless nature in which your profile has performed up to this point (and if this is in some way is user error on my part I expect a good clowning so please let me have it.) I have not had much experience working out problems. If you could please point me in the right direction.

edits: I have tried with PQR interface addon loaded and not loaded, same issue either way. Disabled all addons to no avail. That is the entire !bugsack/bugrabber report with the exception of various and mulitple changes to table 1 - 4. of 
"Locals: rotationNumber = <table> {
1 = 3.4850001689047
2 = 11.485000442713
3 = 11.518000442535
4 = 27.536000680178
}"

----------


## Andilizer

Hi all  :Smile: 

Just curious as to whether anyone has a Warrior Prot PvP profile? I've done a search, and there was a thread with one, but it looks as though its been deleted.

Anyone have a profile they'd be willing to share?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@CT or anyone else.. I'm willing to pay for a good Warlock Demo profile for raiding/dungeons!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> when i use different druid profiles, my entire UI becomes unresponsive and i have to restart wow...might want to fix that XD


And you might want to notify of which profiles you've been using, so the developers of those could fix the problem. 
Sure you've updated them through PQR and placed the data-files included in the data-folder?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_Tech - surhunter new SV Hunter Rotation error:
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1894: attempt to compare number with table
> Time: 11/01/12 05:30:48
> Count: 178
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1894: in function `(for generator)'
> Interface\FrameXML\UIParent.lua:3738: in function `AutoCastShine_OnUpdate'
> [string "*:OnUpdate"]:5: in function <[string "*:OnUpdate"]:1>
> 
> ...


hmm let me think about it and i'll pm ya

----------


## averykey

Ret update soon, should have better inq handling. I noticed it was falling off sometimes.

Updated es logic, bursted 260k on elegon this morning.


```

--- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend--Execution Sentenceif IsPlayerSpell(114157) thenlocal awSTART, awDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(31884)local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698) local haSTART, haDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(105809)--Check if we have cds soon    if awSTART - GetTime() + awDURATION < 15 and awSTART - GetTime() + awDURATION > 0     or goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION < 25 and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 0     or IsPlayerSpell(105809) and haSTART - GetTime() + haDURATION < 15 and haSTART - GetTime() + haDURATION > 0 then return false end --Check if cds are up    if (UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() >= 18)     or (UnitBuffID("player", 31884) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 31884)) - GetTime() >= 18)     or IsPlayerSpell(105809) and (UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 105809)) - GetTime() >= 18) then return false end --Check if we are in pve content    if IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then    if bossExists == false or (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) or PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) or PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) then return false end end    if RangeCheck(114157, "target") and UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() >= 11 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")    endend--Light's Hammerif messaged == nil then messaged = 0 endif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) and messaged ~= nil and messaged ~= 3 then--GCD check so we don't overwrite something more importantif UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 3 or UnitPower("player", 9) == 5 or (UnitBuffID("player", 90174) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 90174)) - GetTime() <= 2) then return false end    PQR_WriteToChat("Light's Hammer: \124cFFE61515Ready")    messaged = messaged + 1end--Holy Prismif IsPlayerSpell(114165) then local csSTART, csDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)local jSTART, jDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(20271)local exoSTART, exoDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(879)local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)--GCD check so we don't lose holy powerif csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION < 1 and csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION > 0 or jSTART - GetTime() + jDURATION < 1 and jSTART - GetTime() + jDURATION > 0 or exoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION < 1 and exoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION > 0 or howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION < 1 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) or UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395)or PQR_SpellAvailable(20271)or PQR_SpellAvailable(879)or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) then return false end    if singleMode == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "target")    elseif singleMode == true or aoeMode == false or aoeMode == true then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "player")    endend 


```

new hof for stone guard



```

--Hand of Freedom, Right Alt Key Downif PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then    if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() or UnitDebuffID("player", 116281) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")    endend 


```

changed seal of insight switching so it's less spammy.



```

-- Seal Switching--local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")local PlayerHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("player") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")) / UnitHealthMax("player"))if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then        if (singleMode == false or singleMode == true or aoeMode == true) and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end            elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then        if PlayerHP <= 55 and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 4 then            CastShapeshiftForm(4)        elseif (singleMode == false or singleMode == true or aoeMode == true) and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 60 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2 and PlayerHP > 60 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end            endend 


```

----------


## Udas

have looked 20 pages back and not Shadowpriest Profiles, any1 is able to send a link with it ? thx a lot

----------


## derfred

@Kinkeh

Your DW masterfost profile doesmt seem to use blood tap at all, other then that everything seem to work.

Im just using this as an alternative instead 

local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")

if bloodCharge ~= nil 
and	bloodChargeCount >= 5 then
return true
end

----------


## failroad

> Hi all 
> 
> Just curious as to whether anyone has a Warrior Prot PvP profile? I've done a search, and there was a thread with one, but it looks as though its been deleted.
> 
> Anyone have a profile they'd be willing to share?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am going to bring back my prot profile tonight.(in about 12 hours) All 3 specs will also have pvp support

----------


## Andilizer

> I am going to bring back my prot profile tonight.(in about 12 hours) All 3 specs will also have pvp support


A friend actually pointed me to your profiles. I must say they're pretty awesome. Thanks for such great work. Rep to you, sir.  :Smile:

----------


## failroad

> A friend actually pointed me to your profiles. I must say they're pretty awesome. Thanks for such great work. Rep to you, sir.


Yea they're all getting update tonight big face lift and introduction pve and PvP prot

----------


## Rubim

Rubim's Monk Profile

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml

===================

All my rotations are for QUESTING/Dungeon and *Raids*.

Remember to remove Chii Wave from Windwalker rotation if you are raiding/dungeon.

Brewmaster


```
- Legacy of Emperor if no stat buff
- Elusive Brew with 10 charges.
- Black Ox Statue
- Guard on Cooldown
- Keg Smash on Cooldown
- Breath of Fire if 10 seconds on Shuffle
- Chi Wave if HP below 50%
- Spinning Crane Kick if AoE
- Rushing Jade Wind (Talent) if AoE
- Expel Harm (Spam)
- Expel Harm if HP - 99% else
- Jab
```

Windwalker


```
- Legacy of Emperor if no stat buff
- Legacy of White Tiger
- Touch of Death
- Energizing Brew if Chi < 2 and Energy < 35 (So you wont be locked out)
- Tigerye Brew with 10 stacks
- Invoke Xuen (WIP)
- Chi Wave (Remove this if you are raiding)
- Apply Rising Sun Kick for AoE
- Spinning Crane Kick if AoE
- Tiger Palm to maintain/apply stacks.
- Rising Sun Kick on CD
- Breaker on CD
- Jab on CD
```

Download my profile from PQR: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr/monk/Rubim.txt

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Rubim's Monk Profile
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> ===================
> ...




```
local LegacyEmperor = UnitBuffID("player", 117666)
local MarkWild = UnitBuffID("player", 1126)
local BlessingKings = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)

if not LegacyEmperor
	and not MarkWild
	and not BlessingKings then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(115921)))
	return true
end
```

If you have someone not in your party/raid as your target and you don't have the buff you will spam that ability if you ever happen to go afk and not catch it. Not to mention the ability can be shortened to the following: (use GetSpellInfo() for use for all locales)



```
if not GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(1) then
	CastSpellByName("Legacy of the Emperor","player")
end
```

----------


## missylilo

> when i use different druid profiles, my entire UI becomes unresponsive and i have to restart wow...might want to fix that XD


I have this very same problem, and this seems to happen to me with every profile and on every class I play, so im not convinced its a profile issue,

----------


## Ninjaderp

I suspect it has to do with you not updating the profiles, or using old ones. Or not putting the data-files in the data-folder. 
And secondly, if you actually have updated the profiles and using current ones with correct data-files etc, I think you should say which profiles you are using so their developers can respond to you and correct the problem.

----------


## goldio

I want to use Ironbark on tanks, if they get under 25% HP, but this peace of code doesn´t work for me - maybe someone help me out...? Thanks...


```
if members[1].HP < 25
and ( UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[1].Unit) == "TANK" ) and UnitThreatSituation(members[1].Unit) == 3 ) )
and PQR_SpellAvailable(102342)
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh
> 
> Your DW masterfost profile doesmt seem to use blood tap at all, other then that everything seem to work.
> 
> Im just using this as an alternative instead 
> 
> local bloodCharge,_,_,bloodChargeCount = UnitAura("player","Blood Charge")
> 
> if bloodCharge ~= nil 
> ...


My bad >.< messed something up in the code. Re-download...should hopefully fix it.

----------


## missylilo

> I suspect it has to do with you not updating the profiles, or using old ones. Or not putting the data-files in the data-folder. 
> And secondly, if you actually have updated the profiles and using current ones with correct data-files etc, I think you should say which profiles you are using so their developers can respond to you and correct the problem.


I always update my profiles etc everytime I run pqr, files wise I was unaware that you could put them anywhere other than the data-folder for it to work, 
the profiles im currently using and all of them do the same after a short period of time are... nova, bubba and svn, and I have noticed the problems to date with my mage, my monk, my priest and my shammy,

hope this helps

----------


## Ninjaderp

missy: report those problems in teh Nova-thread if you havent done so before. the data files end with .lua and should allways be in the "data" folder to function.

you could check out this thread for some alternatives at the time being, btw: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

good luck!

----------


## missylilo

yes hun, that's where ive been taking my profiles from  :Wink:  also I have posted before in other threads aswell, but only responded here as someone else had started a thread here about this issue  :Smile:

----------


## shuklu

Weird request, I get it, but would anyone make a dps disc profile?

----------


## endersblade

Having an issue, and I've had it for quite a while...just decided to post about it lol. I'm not sure if it's specific to PQR or individual profiles.

The problem is, PQR will sometimes not fight certain mobs. For example: I've been using Sheuron's Prot War profile swimmingly for quite a while. I just got into Throne of Tides (level 80 5-man instance) and it worked perfectly until the last fight, where Ozumat spits out those three mobs that attack Neptulon. PQR just wouldn't do anything. It worked fine on the adds that spawn. But those three mobs, as well as Ozumat itself, nothing happens...it just sits there and auto-attacks.

I had this issue back during the Mid-summer Fire Festival, on Lord Ahune on both my Arcane Mage and Afflic Lock (though I can't remember which specific profiles I was using). Whenever Ahune would submerge so you can attack the crystal, I'd hit the same issue as above. Nothing happened, it just sat there. It would attack Ahune when he was surfaced, it would attack the adds just fine, but not when the Crystal was up.

Again, everything works fine except on certain fights. Nothing crashes, no error messages/windows, no UI lockups, it just...stands there.

----------


## llamageek

> Rubim's Monk Profile
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> ===================
> ...


Windwalker profile working well so far  :Smile: 
The Brewmaster profile does not seem to work at all when i enter combat with it turned on, it just sits there not pressing anything unsure why.
Otherwise a decent profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## BHLDepression

Any fishing rotation lurking around?

----------


## Xelper

I have gone through my ret rotation again and matched it 100% to simcraft (minus CD usage)

You must used Execution Sentence and Holy Avenger for this profile.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...les/Xelper.txt

----------


## firepong

Version 1.7.5 pushed to SVN for my Feral Kitty DPS Rotation. Update the profile within PQRotation to get the latest version. No Data File changes in this release. 

Changelog:
Reverted a couple changes. Let me know what you think.Added in some checks to most of the abilities to keep from spamming and not using Healing Touch at the right time (most spamming should be fixed here, in a sense).Couple other minor changes

Let me know what you think after you try it out. Should be ~500-1k more DPS, which makes a big difference in a raid setting.

----------


## kuukuu

> I have gone through my ret rotation again and matched it 100% to simcraft (minus CD usage)
> 
> You must used Execution Sentence and Holy Avenger for this profile.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...les/Xelper.txt



I don't see Holy Avenger called in your profile at all Xelper, is there a reason we have to have it?

----------


## Xelper

> I don't see Holy Avenger called in your profile at all Xelper, is there a reason we have to have it?


EDIT: Okay, I merged in the SimCraft Divine Purpose handling, so now it will work properly with both Holy Avenger and Divine Purpose. It just requires Execution Sentence now. Its updated.

I'll test out somehow putting in Light's Hammer... probably will be modifier key based since it requires targetting.

----------


## firepong

Just uploaded version 1.7.6 to SVN. Finally added in Single Target Button pushing to switch between Single Target and Multi Target. Press the Left Shift key to switch back and forth between the 2.

Make sure to download all 3 files, including the Data file.

----------


## averykey

Hey xelper, the id for divine purpose is 90174.
I'm not sure when it changed, but id-tip says it's 90174 when I hover over it.

----------


## th3supervisor

Great program! If you dont use it already, you really need to get it asap.

----------


## GRB

Just started my own thread about my profiles, my first release for MoP is in there.

MONK - TANK

try it and leave some feedback there.

Link: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2572656 ([PQR] - GRB profiles)

----------


## Sovietbobcat

> Hey xelper, the id for divine purpose is 90174.
> I'm not sure when it changed, but id-tip says it's 90174 when I hover over it.


Devine Purpose is 86172 for holy spec

----------


## Xelper

> Hey xelper, the id for divine purpose is 90174.
> I'm not sure when it changed, but id-tip says it's 90174 when I hover over it.


I do not believe so.

[01:54:45] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(90174)
[01:54:45] [1]=false
[01:55:00] You have unlearned [Holy Avenger].
[01:55:01] You have learned a new passive effect: [Divine Purpose].
[01:55:03] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(90174)
[01:55:03] [1]=false

Then with Divine Purpose learned:
[01:57:07] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(86172)
[01:57:07] [1]=true
[01:57:30] You have unlearned [Divine Purpose].
[01:57:33] You have learned a new spell: [Holy Avenger].
[01:57:38] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(86172)
[01:57:38] [1]=false

----------


## teariki

Hi there, Im using Klesk's assas rogue rotation at the moment, and was wondering if anyone could tell me how to add code for 1. Garotte when in stealth and in range 2. Cheapshot when in stealth and in range and 3. Tricks of the trade to my arena partner whenever on cd and not bursting. Thank you kindly

----------


## ene1980

Where i can find updated mage profile?? Boss stop work on his project .  :Frown:

----------


## averykey

> I do not believe so.
> 
> [01:54:45] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(90174)
> [01:54:45] [1]=false
> [01:55:00] You have unlearned [Holy Avenger].
> [01:55:01] You have learned a new passive effect: [Divine Purpose].
> [01:55:03] Dump: value=IsSpellKnown(90174)
> [01:55:03] [1]=false
> 
> ...


Your dumping spell known, but your checking for a buff when using templar.

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=90174/divine-purpose

----------


## Blehbot

Crystal Tech, I downloaded your BM profile from your link and it will not start to attack. Wont attack a training dummy nor will it attack a live mob. Funny thing is I get all of the text printing to the chat frame even get the text when I hit the left shit to show that cooldowns are active or not. I am not really sure what I can give you to help you out. I do have KMDs profile running right now so I know my stuff is working with at least one profile. Hoping you can help me sorry for such little info if there is anything I can provid to help figure it out let me know.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Just putting it out there again that I am willing to pay/donate for a good update to* Sheepmoon's Warlock Demonology* profile or a new profile!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crackjack

So i've been trying to play around, making my own rotation and everything was going well - until i did that one thing.. 

I am boxing and previously i could press any attack skill on my tank, and the other clients would start their rotation.
Now they dont start at all unless i press "4" and that number only.. And i have to press it on every single damn mob i attack, imagine the fun when fighting a pack of 10 mobs... 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4.. I can't find anywhere where i could've set this bind somehow and i can't find anywhere where one would actually even set a bind for starting the rotation(not talking about activating it).

Anyone knows what's up?

Maybe i should just create a macro with /assist tank on every single skillbutton, would that work?

----------


## smurfalmighty

It's probably the rotation you're using. Some don't attack unless in combat or assisting, other profiles specifically look for a target to spam on and start rotations. Generally speaking PVP ones are the most common i've seen do such a thing. You can also turn it on specifically in the profiles itself with the execute rotation, but like i've said - some profiles specifically just mass spam target until they find something nearby to attack.

----------


## crystal_tech

mine should attack everything you can attack, just a note though, my BM profile will be getting some love here in a bit.

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep for you crystal, I have yet to level a hunter but when I do your profiles will be the first I'll try.

----------


## Xelper

> Your dumping spell known, but your checking for a buff when using templar.
> 
> Divine Purpose - Spell - World of Warcraft


Ah... so the buff is a different spell ID. Either way, it shouldn't matter..UnitBuffID, unless you use the "EXACT" parameter, doesn't care what spell ID is used.. all that the ID is used for is to translate it into english (or whatever language) for use in UnitBuff() and both abilities should be the same name in all languages

----------


## cpowroks

how can i add a delay in between casting spells, for example this is my Cooldowns block.


```
if UseCD then

	--Elem Mastery
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(16166)))
	
	--Wolves
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(51533)))
	
	--Fire ele
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2894)))
	
	-- Earth ele
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2062)))
	
	--Ascendance
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(114049)))
end
```


the only ones that are off the GCD is Ascendance/Elem Mastery

----------


## Alexda01

Is this detectable? And got someone banned?

----------


## ianmalcolmx

Is there some sort of guide on how to code abilities and rotations? I'm assuming it's LUA? I have no knowledge in this stuff, but I really want to write my own rotations. Any help?

----------


## fluxflux

hi


i need a code for the cc from the Wind Lord Mel'Jarak Spear Macro

/stopcasting
/target focus
/click ExtraActionButton1
/targetlasttarget


the timer to refresh the spear i´m not shure but i think it was 50 sec

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is this detectable? And got someone banned?


If you're worried about that, then what are you doing here? So far nobody has been reported as banned solely by using this rotation-helper no.

----------


## Xelper

> hi
> 
> 
> i need a code for the cc from the Wind Lord Mel'Jarak Spear Macro
> 
> /stopcasting
> /target focus
> /click ExtraActionButton1
> /targetlasttarget
> ...


Explain this part of the fight (the reason you click the action button) and I will help you out

----------


## fluxflux

you can stun the adds from the boss with a spear (found on a weaponholder) all 50 sec you must stun the adds again

----------


## Kinkeh

> Explain this part of the fight (the reason you click the action button) and I will help you out


I don't specifically think it's possible Xelper. Reason being:
You can only crowd control a certain amount of adds, depending how many adds are up. Meaning, you can only crowd control 4 adds when there's 9 adds up, 2 if 6 are up and 0 if 3 are up..or else the boss dispells the crowd control. You also cannot attack the target with the stun since it will break it(they can be ccd from all other forms of cc to), the spell being; Impaling Spear

Adds being:
Zar'thik Battle-Mender
Sra-thik Amber-Trapper
Kor'thic Elite Blademaster

They share a health pool, and only break cc from direct damage (the damage you do to non-ccd adds will not break it). Granted, it "may" be possible, but definitely not without experiencing the fight for yourself, or at least in my opinion.

----------


## Rubim

> ```
> local LegacyEmperor = UnitBuffID("player", 117666)
> local MarkWild = UnitBuffID("player", 1126)
> local BlessingKings = UnitBuffID("player", 20217)
> 
> if not LegacyEmperor
> 	and not MarkWild
> 	and not BlessingKings then
> 	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(115921)))
> ...


Thanks!

Since i dont use the English Client,



```
if not GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(1) then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(115921)),"player")
end
```



```
if not GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(7) then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116781)),"player")
end
```





> Windwalker profile working well so far 
> The Brewmaster profile does not seem to work at all when i enter combat with it turned on, it just sits there not pressing anything unsure why.
> Otherwise a decent profile


Updated.

Brewmaster working.

Added autoupdate and a txt file so you can download my profile in PQR.

http://db.tt/CPeMibRO

----------


## firepong

> I don't specifically think it's possible Xelper. Reason being:
> You can only crowd control a certain amount of adds, depending how many adds are up. Meaning, you can only crowd control 4 adds when there's 9 adds up, 2 if 6 are up and 0 if 3 are up..or else the boss dispells the crowd control. You also cannot attack the target with the stun since it will break it(they can be ccd from all other forms of cc to), the spell being; Impaling Spear
> 
> Adds being:
> Zar'thik Battle-Mender
> Sra-thik Amber-Trapper
> Kor'thic Elite Blademaster
> 
> They share a health pool, and only break cc from direct damage (the damage you do to non-ccd adds will not break it). Granted, it "may" be possible, but definitely not without experiencing the fight for yourself, or at least in my opinion.




```

local spearDebuff = select(4,UnitDebuffID("Mouseover",SpellIDForDebuffHere))if not spearDebuff or (spearDebuff and spearDebuff < 8) then //8 seconds for the hell of it, can be changed to whatever-- PUT SHIT HERE --end 


```

Make the above a interrupt profile to make it get higher priority than a regular rotation.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kinkeh

> ```
> 
> local spearDebuff = select(4,UnitDebuffID("Mouseover",SpellIDForDebuffHere))if not spearDebuff or (spearDebuff and spearDebuff < 8) then //8 seconds for the hell of it, can be changed to whatever-- PUT SHIT HERE --end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Make the above a interrupt profile to make it get higher priority than a regular rotation.


Good concept, definitely a place to start. I still see complications though.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Anyone need a Holy Paladin?  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> Anyone need a Holy Paladin?




My guild needs a pro healer.

----------


## googlebee

*Edit - Figured it out~


-Googlebee

----------


## saga3180

Is there any actual working demo profiles?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

No saga  :Frown:  and I'm willing to pay someone to make a pro one xD

----------


## usernamex2189312323

Do people use this for raiding as well? Or only for botting?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Do people use this for raiding as well? Or only for botting?


The programs main focus is for raiding(Or so I believe that's what Xelper made it for, it can also be used for prospecting and stuff). My personal use is for after manually progressing, using it in the farm stage (who wants to play legitimate during farm >.<).

----------


## Ralphiuss

averykey sent you a PM

----------


## ene1980

> Where i can find updated mage profile?? Boss stop work on his project .


Bump...

No one???

----------


## averykey

Am I doing stack checking right?

I have this right now.



```

function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Stacks,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end     for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  end    for i=1, #SpellID do      local spell = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])        if spell then            local stackCheck = select(4,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell))               if stackCheck and stackCheck > 0 then return true end          end      end  end 


```

is this the correct way to use HaveBuff?


```

--             player, has inq, 3 seconds or lessif HaveBuff("player", 84963, 3) thenreturn trueend 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there any actual working demo profiles?


Yes there are:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2474208
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2533932

They work, try them.

----------


## fluxflux

is this possible to interupt the Amberexplosion´s from me and from Ambershaper Un´sok? with a interupt list or a Profile?

----------


## yourson

Whats last version of PQInterface and does it work? One link that I found is dead :/.

----------


## abndrew82

Failwar's Warrior SVN has a working version of PQR interface on it as an optional addon

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey Kinkeh for some reason with your DK profile can't press shift for AoE rotation anymore with 1.18

----------


## lostwalker

I've searched this thread and the profiles section for a Holy Priest profile, the only one I've found is Sheuron's Holy Priest profile from back before MoP. Does anyone have a newer Holy Priest Profile? Or should I just go disc?

----------


## RiZLA

> I've searched this thread and the profiles section for a Holy Priest profile, the only one I've found is Sheuron's Holy Priest profile from back before MoP. Does anyone have a newer Holy Priest Profile? Or should I just go disc?


Not sure how I came to have it (Maybe built in) but there's a Profile named *xrn5holpve* (by Xelper?) that works well, only annoyance is that it casts PoM on self most of the time, maybe there's an easy way to find the member with the most HP & cast on them, anybody?  :Big Grin: 

Current

```
if not MendingUp then
  function MendingUp()
    for i = 1, #members do
    if HaveBuff(members[i].Unit,33076,nil,"PLAYER") then return true end
    end
  end 
end 

if not MendingUp() 
then 
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit 
  return true 
end
```

Looks like it's choosing the first member of the party, usually me. Can't even pass it on with SW: D anymore?

----------


## Weird0

> Do people use this for raiding as well? Or only for botting?



i tried it a few times during raiding but i have to say i dont like it much since there are often situations where you have to react according to the situation (maintank in a 25 hc raiding guild) i use it purely for lvling stages and farming

----------


## averykey

Will this work for checking stacks?



```

function HaveStacks(t, id, stacks)
    if select(4,UnitBuffID(t,id)) == stacks then return true end
    return false
end 


```

I want to add it to HaveBuff, but I'm unsure on how to.

Just put some code together, it doesn't seem like it will work. Anyone know if it will?



```

function HaveBuff(t, id, stacks, time)
    if not time then time = 0 end
    if type(id) == "number" then id = { id } end
    for i=1,#SpellID do 
        local spell = GetSpellInfo(id[i])
    if spell then
        local timeCheck = select(7,UnitBuffID(t,id)) 
        local stackCheck = select(4,UnitBuffID(t,id)) 
        if stackCheck == nil and (timeCheck and (timeCheck == 0 or timeCheck - GetTime() > time) then return true 
        elseif timeCheck == nil and (stackCheck and stackCheck == stacks and stackCheck > 0) then return true
        elseif stackCheck ~= nil and timeCheck ~= nil then
            if (timeCheck and (timeCheck == 0 or timeCheck - GetTime() > time) and (stackCheck and stackCheck == stacks and stackCheck > 0) then return true
            end
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## Kinky

Hello people!

I'm back -- I know I promised a few weeks ago to completely update my profiles and such, but real-life has been very busy!
Now that most of it has calmed down, I've taken the time to sit down and merge everything, shine it up a bit and such.

Shadow Priest has been completely updated with all new talents and abilities ready for use. It's been tested in Mogu'shan Vaults Normal/Heroic 6/6 and Heart of Fear 5/6 Normal and I've personally recived a few ranks on World of Logs (top 25 - top 100) with it. I've built in a cooldown trigger to the main profile now, in case there are situations you want to hold them (for whatever reason).
You can toggle this by pressing the Left Alt key. This defaults to Automatic mode.

I've also updated the data file to support my Mage and Warlock profiles, (My new main was changed from Shadow Priest to Warlock) all though I haven't uploaded the rotation profiles yet because of some minor issues with them. They're coming very soon.  :Smile: 




```
Excuse the long wait guys! IRL has been plenty busy since the end of summer, but I'm back now!

:: Data/PQR_Nova_Data.lua
- Feature: Added Mage abilities, talents and functions.
- Feature: Added Warlock abilities, talents and functions.
- Update: Fully fixed Priest abilities, talents and functions.
- Update: Re-introduced the temporary buff and timer checks.
- Update: Updated the data file, removing unnecessary white-spaces, spaces and redundant code.

:: PRIEST/Nova [Shadow PvE]_PRIEST_Rotations.xml
:: PRIEST/Nova [Shadow PvE]_PRIEST_Abilities.xml
- Update: Fully updated Shadow Priest abilities and rotations.
- Update: Merged Mindbender/Shadowfiend management into one ability.
- Update: Fixed automatic Dispersion usage when holding or pressing Left Shift.
- Feature: Added Halo to the rotation list.
- Feature: Added better cooldown management and ability to "pause" the use of
cooldowns through the Left Alt button. Defaults to Automatic usage.
```

As always, you can find the latest updated profiles at our Google Code page!
Or for the lazy ones of you, you can download the new Shadow Priest profile from this link.

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

I'll get my ass in gear and hurry finishing up my Mage and Warlock profiles for those interested.  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally sounds awesome dude!! just wondering what spec you'll be doing for Warlock?

----------


## Kinky

@averykey: That function will work for checking stacks, granted that you supply an exact amount of stacks you wish to return true with. Alternatively you could change the code a little bit to only return the stack number and then in the function itself make a check using that.


```
NumStacks = select(4,UnitBuffID(target,spellID))
if not NumStacks then NumStacks = 0 end
	
return NumStacks
```

Then you could do something like this:


```
local NumStacks = NumStacks
if NumStacks >= 3 then
	... Do something here ...
elseif NumStacks <= 2 then
	... Do something here ...
elseif NumStacks == 5 then
	... Do something here ...
end
```

Retroactive and absolute checking of a target buff on target. Just an idea.  :Smile: 

@cameronmc88: Affliction, Destruction and Demonology.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> @cameronmc88: Affliction, Destruction and Demonology.


Finally someone making a demonology profile, will donate for sure once I see that ;D

----------


## googlebee

welcome back Mentally, haven't seen u post in a while  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> Just uploaded version 1.7.6 to SVN. Finally added in Single Target Button pushing to switch between Single Target and Multi Target. Press the Left Shift key to switch back and forth between the 2.
> 
> Make sure to download all 3 files, including the Data file.


+ rep to you Pong - Btw i edited your potion item id's, if u want to copy paste this into your update.



```
--Potion Counts
--local tvPot = GetItemCount(76089) --Virmen's Bite
--local vPot = GetItemCount(76093) --Potion of the Jade Serpent
--local gbPot = GetItemCount(76095) --Potion of Mogu Power
--local ePot = GetItemCount(76090) --Potion of the Mountains
--Potion timers
--local tvCD = GetItemCooldown(76089) --Virmen's Bite Timer
--local vCD = GetItemCooldown(76093) --Potion of the Jade Serpant Timer
--local gbCD = GetItemCooldown(76095) --Potion of Mogu Power Timer
--local eCD = GetItemCooldown(76090) --Potion of the Mountains Timer
```

----------


## lantus

Great to hear that you are back Mentally! I've always loved your Shadow Priest profiles!

----------


## fluxflux

hi Mentally,

i have now teste our shadow priest profile but i have some issues

34x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
<in C code>
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":979: in function "UnitBuffID"
<string>:"local PQ_MB = PQ_MB ...":15: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":737: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

i have testet with and without addons Tukui

all the time the same my char iss casting nothing by a test on trainings dummy

----------


## Vettic

I have been using PQR for a while I made some edit's to Sheepmoon's Hunter PVP Profile. I guess he stopped making profiles so I am going to try and update some when I can. I am new to writing profile but I have made some edit's to this one like glavetos and stampede. Here is a link to where I will be posting any more edit's to this profile.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-updated.html ((PQR) Hunter PVP Updated!!!)

Here is My Profile on Mediashare. Please let me know how this is working 

Thanks!!!

Raw's PVP_HUNTER_Abilities.zip

----------


## expunge

> Hello people!
> 
> I'm back -- I know I promised a few weeks ago to completely update my profiles and such, but real-life has been very busy!
> Now that most of it has calmed down, I've taken the time to sit down and merge everything, shine it up a bit and such.
> 
> Shadow Priest has been completely updated with all new talents and abilities ready for use. It's been tested in Mogu'shan Vaults Normal/Heroic 6/6 and Heart of Fear 5/6 Normal and I've personally recived a few ranks on World of Logs (top 25 - top 100) with it. I've built in a cooldown trigger to the main profile now, in case there are situations you want to hold them (for whatever reason).
> You can toggle this by pressing the Left Alt key. This defaults to Automatic mode.
> 
> I've also updated the data file to support my Mage and Warlock profiles, (My new main was changed from Shadow Priest to Warlock) all though I haven't uploaded the rotation profiles yet because of some minor issues with them. They're coming very soon. 
> ...


Welcome back mentally!!!! Hope your move went well and your kiddo is doing great  :Smile:

----------


## Waddagundar

> Not sure how I came to have it (Maybe built in) but there's a Profile named *xrn5holpve* (by Xelper?) that works well, only annoyance is that it casts PoM on self most of the time, maybe there's an easy way to find the member with the most HP & cast on them, anybody?


Yes, I have been using that for MoP Heroics and it still works OK. I think Sheuron created this one, but I think Sheuron posted recently about not playing much any more. It would be great to get an update, maybe us Holy Priest players should ask specifically what updates are required (talents, new spells, etc) and see if someone in Nova can help us out with coding. That's not my area, I am a Technical Writer.

----------


## lostwalker

ya, that's Sheuron's old one

----------


## Kinky

@expunge and everyone else: Thanks! And yes, he's doing great.  :Smile:  I had no idea though that moving to the states would be this much of a challenge, hehe.

----------


## Vogel81

Is there an easy way to add a use trinket ability to a rotation?

----------


## expunge

> Is there an easy way to add a use trinket ability to a rotation?


Go into the ability editor and on the left under "actions" put /use 13 or 14 whatever your trinket is. That's the easiest way.

----------


## leetspeaker

Is it possible to kick amber explosion cast on ursok with pqr?
i'm stucked with that (it's like hour of twilight, but on player)



> local kick = GetSpellInfo(122398 ) 
> local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTim = UnitCastingInfo("player")
> if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == kick then
> local finishTime = endTim/1000 - GetTime()
> if finishTime < 2 then
> return true
> end
> end


Spell id 122395
Target Player

----------


## googlebee

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...r-profile.html ([PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile)

let me know what you think  :Smile:

----------


## magenpriest

> Failwar's Warrior SVN has a working version of PQR interface on it as an optional addon


Plz give us the link to post or link to SVN. Thanks!

----------


## blacknightlll

Yay Mentally is back! Now I have a reason to play my spriest. And now a lock

----------


## KleskReaver

> Yay Mentally is back! Now I have a reason to play my spriest. And now a lock


^ THIS

Welcome back Mentally!, never used Nova profiles before but I've been looking over the code, that's a lot of effort!

Quick question though, in your latest version, how do you manage Mind Sear? do you just use it manually outside of PQR? just can't see it in your profile  :Smile:

----------


## derpin8

Anyone have a function to automatically use healthstone when your HP is below a certain percentage?

----------


## averykey

> Anyone have a function to automatically use healthstone when your HP is below a certain percentage?




```

if (100 * (UnitHealth("player") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")) / UnitHealthMax("player")) <= 25
and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 then UseItemByName(5512) end 


```

----------


## snowhawk

> Anyone have a function to automatically use healthstone when your HP is below a certain percentage?


This is how googlebee wrote his (since I had his file open atm), triggers at 35%.


```

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if PlayerHP < 35and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 and ( select(2, GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 ) then    UseItemByName(5512)    return trueend 


```

----------


## Sovietbobcat

Kink, in your 1.1.8 panda frost profile you have a typo at least I think it is and not a rotation one.

With the DW Masterfost rotation, enabling and disabling the Aoe.

DW Masterfrost Enabled
.:|-Panda Frost

AoE: Enabled
* AoE Rotation Enabled.
.:|-Panda Frost

AoE: Disabled
**2H Frost Enabled.*
.:|-Panda Frost

Same with trash rotation.

----------


## lolomo2003

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...r-profile.html ([PQR] - Googlebee's [ThePerfectBear] Updated for MoP - Ultimate Bear Profile)
> 
> let me know what you think


Great profile mate. I've tried when you released first and I want to tell you its working great but this new version lock my UI really often at about 10-15 min only "/reload ui" works. Previous version didn't have this issue. Anyway thx for your very good job. +rep  :Smile: 
P.S Tried only with Trash AOE at the moment

----------


## GRB

Heres a nice api that made my boomkin profile goes up by 4k dps.




> SpellCancelQueuedSpell()


On what comes to casters is a must have. will release profile after finished.

----------


## Kinky

@KleskReaver : I don't manage Mind Sear in it actually because it's a major DPS loss unless there's 10+ targets clustered together, even then it's not rivaling just SWP multi-dotting everything. (Together with Divine Insight, that's a lot of free Mind Blasts as well!), but if there's growing support to get it into the rotation, that's not a problem at all.  :Smile: 

Almost done fine-tuning Demonology and Destruction for Warlocks, just have to figure out why the rotation suddenly stops until you move for 1 second.

----------


## CharleyWex

Hey Mentally long time fan.

I thought I may share some feedback on demo profiles. The stop you are getting when you use your demo profile happens on everyones demo profile at certain points of fury generation or degeneration. I tried to code it myself but had no luck with a fix (I'm not a fantastic coder either though). 

Another time when hangups happen is when there are charges on Touch of Chaos in DA form. Touch of Chaos WILL NOT cast if you are moving for some reason. ToC has the same spellID as shadowbolt ,and even though ToC is instant cast, its not casting. It does this in Meta and DA. In DA there are 3 charges and once these charges are spent, it also hangs up and wont move on to the next priority. Incredibly frustrating. If you can figure out some way to get that to work, it would be amazing.

----------


## Kinky

@CharleyWex: Thanks! I know Touch of Chaos replaces Shadow Bolt (I just make it cast Shadow bolt during that stage.) Thanks for the info though! I think it should be able to work-around that. :P I'll give it a shot.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Hey Xelper, will you be updating the offsets for the 5.1 PTR? i did a search in this thread and didn't find anything so I figured I would ask. Also is there a way to code bandage use into the interrupt profile? I'm looking to add another level of healing to a profile that stays constant.

----------


## Xelper

Since there is no dungeon/raid testing on PTR it is unlikely I will be updating it for this PTR. You will also need to code any bandage use into the profile itself, or the profile will interrupt any bandages being used by casting spells.

----------


## Gabbz

> Heres a nice api that made my boomkin profile goes up by 4k dps.
> 
> 
> 
> On what comes to casters is a must have. will release profile after finished.


Explain more plz

----------


## Crackjack

> mine should attack everything you can attack, just a note though, my BM profile will be getting some love here in a bit.


Just tried your latest affliction and it sadly, does not attack at all, not until i made 1 offensive move myself.  :Frown:  

If i could just find out what it is in some profiles that starts the rotation by themselves and assist the tank, as soon as the tank goes into combat..

----------


## expunge

> @KleskReaver : I don't manage Mind Sear in it actually because it's a major DPS loss unless there's 10+ targets clustered together, even then it's not rivaling just SWP multi-dotting everything. (Together with Divine Insight, that's a lot of free Mind Blasts as well!), but if there's growing support to get it into the rotation, that's not a problem at all. 
> 
> Almost done fine-tuning Demonology and Destruction for Warlocks, just have to figure out why the rotation suddenly stops until you move for 1 second.


Any chance of making it fire halo or cascade if you have either one? Then maybe on a keypress? I've been patching your old beta one up for a few months making it work like that :P 

I REALLY wish that there was a way to cast sw:i on a focus or mouseover target.

----------


## Kinky

@expunge: I haven't updated the SVN yet, but all of that is in the profile already.  :Smile:

----------


## GRB

> Explain more plz


Soon enough i will release my profile, you can check the code after and understand what i mean there.

----------


## discobob

here is the current start to my fire pvp profile, would really like some feedback and bug reports. gonna upload some fixes to it later today as well.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Mage Profiles)

----------


## Taran32

Is there a viable Hunter AOE toggle code floating around anywhere? I haven't seen one. I'm so used to using a separate AOE profile, but it'd be amazing if one existed that I could pop onto current BM profiles.

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty, I've got a raid in about an hour -- Which I'll test my Demonology profile in, hopefully I managed to remove that pesky stop-casting bug.

I've updated the Priest Rotation and Data file on our SVN, added in more Warlock spells and such. Removed the automatic Halo usage and moved Cascade and Halo to Right Alt instead.
I also updated missing links in the Auto-Downloader and changed the URL's in PQR's Rotation downloader.


*You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*
You can download our latest releases through our Google Code SVN page or directly from this link

*Edit:* There was an error within Cascade and Halo that caused some people to recieve unexpected errors from the Cooldown toggle feature, version changed from 7.0.1 to 7.0.2. If you downloaded 7.0.1 - Please update the profile through the PQR Rotation Manager or re-download the above package!

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

_A special and warm thanks to you guys who already donated some!_

----------


## travis2861

*@**mentally*

With your most current version I am getting this error.
And I would also like to say welcome back and i hope all goes well for you irl!




```
Message: [string "local SCD = SCD ..."]:13: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 11/04/12 15:38:24
Count: 225
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local SCD = SCD ..."]:13: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals:
```

----------


## Kinky

@travis2861: That's very strange. That error seems to be coming up occasionally without any kind of origin, as the var SCD is one of the first things loaded when you start the profile.
I'll push and update on the SVN so you can download it through your PQR Rotation manager, and update the original 7.0.1 post right now.

(Removed SCD from Cascade and Halo since you're managing them yourself, instead of the rotation doing it for you.)

*Edit:*
Removed the old package and uploaded a new package with the changes, if you're using SVN you should be able to check-out the new changes, otherwise download the updated package from the link above or through the PQR Rotation Manager.

(I quit/restarted WoW and PQR before uploading this time and I have not recieve any LUA errors so far.)

----------


## travis2861

*@**mentally

Thanks for the speedy fix, working fine without any fuss now*

----------


## magenpriest

> Whats last version of PQInterface and does it work? One link that I found is dead :/.


Xhelper or anyone plz update this useful addon if u have time. Thank you!

----------


## lantus

> Xhelper or anyone plz update this useful addon if u have time. Thank you!


Using it right now, works fine to me

----------


## dklcfr

> Xhelper or anyone plz update this useful addon if u have time. Thank you!


The addon works fine if you download it from http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface just enable load out of date addons in game.

----------


## KleskReaver

> Alrighty, I've got a raid in about an hour -- Which I'll test my Demonology profile in, hopefully I managed to remove that pesky stop-casting bug.
> 
> I've updated the Priest Rotation and Data file on our SVN, added in more Warlock spells and such. Removed the automatic Halo usage and moved Cascade and Halo to Right Alt instead.
> I also updated missing links in the Auto-Downloader and changed the URL's in PQR's Rotation downloader.
> 
> 
> *You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*
> You can download our latest releases through our Google Code SVN page or directly from this link
> 
> ...


<3 Donation coming your way!

----------


## momo1029

is there anything wrong with this ?
it seems i kept getting GetspellBook error




```

local _,_,_,FnB = UnitBuffID("player", 108683)
 if FnB and not UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 108686) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108686), PQR_CustomTarget)
    return true
elseif FnB and select(7, UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 108686)) - GetTime() <= 2.5 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108686), PQR_CustomTarget)
    return true
end 


```

----------


## Kinkeh

> is there anything wrong with this ?
> it seems i kept getting GetspellBook error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local _,_,_,FnB = UnitBuffID("player", 108683)if FnB and not UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 108686) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108686), PQR_CustomTarget)    return trueelseif FnB and select(7, UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget, 108686)) - GetTime() <= 2.5 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108686), PQR_CustomTarget)    return trueend 
> ...


I want to say something with PQR_CustomTarget. Try using "target" and see if that is the issue.

----------


## momo1029

something is not right, always getting getspellbook error
with the "fire and brimstone (108683)" the immolate spell changed from 348 -> 108686
with this code, i always get lua error




```

if UnitBuffID("player",108683) and not UnitDebuffID("target", 108686) then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
    return true
elseif UnitBuffID("player",108683) and select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 108686)) - GetTime() <= 2.5 then
    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
    return true
end 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

cameronmc88 you need to clear your inbox, says you can't receive more pm's!  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Just as a service to you guys, and to keep track of it; I've uploaded the PQInterface Addon to the Google Code SVN page, and updated the TOC version to release.
You can checkout this direct link through SVN or simply update your complete checkout folders.

Alternatively, you can find the direct download on our Google Download Page or directly through PQInterface @ Wikia.

I'm in no way taking over the project for Diesal, simply maintaining it. Should it break, need updating or similar, without Diesal noticing, I'll keep it running until he updates it.

----------


## magenpriest

> The addon works fine if you download it from PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki just enable load out of date addons in game.





> Using it right now, works fine to me


Thank you for your information!

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally how is the demo profile?

----------


## huntz

Awesome man! so keen for this profile!

----------


## momo1029

anyone can help me with this spell please
mine always give me GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot error

with buff 108683 and target debuff 108686 then cast it on target

----------


## Kinky

> @mentally how is the demo profile?


Almost done! I expect to be done within tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Again cameron, clear your sent pm's as well. Cant send you pm's otherwise.

----------


## Thidan

Is there any way to add "Aspect of the Cheetah" while out of combat?
+Rep if you're able to help me.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is there any way to add "Aspect of the Cheetah" while out of combat?
> +Rep if you're able to help me.


To kmds? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

good to see you bk mentaly looking forward to lock profile and thx for priest

----------


## Kinkeh

> Is there any way to add "Aspect of the Cheetah" while out of combat?
> +Rep if you're able to help me.




```
if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
   return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there any way to add "Aspect of the Cheetah" while out of combat?
> +Rep if you're able to help me.


This is what i use in mine, just make a new ability for it, spellid is 0


```

--Code By Crystal_tech
---If running without mount and out of combat then cast Aspect of the Cheetah
if not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
    and not IsMounted()
    and PQR_IsMoving(4)
    and not UnitIsDead("player") then
        if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 3 then
            CastShapeshiftForm(3)
            return true
        end
end
--End Code By Crystal_tech 


```

----------


## Taran32

> This is what i use in mine, just make a new ability for it, spellid is 0
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Code By Crystal_tech---If running without mount and out of combat then cast Aspect of the Cheetahif not UnitAffectingCombat("player")    and not IsMounted()    and PQR_IsMoving(4)    and not UnitIsDead("player") then        if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 3 then            CastShapeshiftForm(3)            return true        endend--End Code By Crystal_tech 
> 
> 
> ```


Crystal, is there a simple AOE toggle code available for Hunters? Something I could basically plop right into an existing profile instead of using a separate one altogether?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal, is there a simple AOE toggle code available for Hunters? Something I could basically plop right into an existing profile instead of using a separate one altogether?


i've switched to a toggle switch for cds and such:



```

--Code by Crystal_tech---my moded switch codeif modtime == nil then    modtime = 0end---Toggle for Main CDsif IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > .2 then    modtime = GetTime()    if CDSwap then         CDSwap = nil        PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFFE61515Disabled")    else        CDSwap = 1        PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFF15E615Enabled")    endend--End Code By Crystal_tech 


```

put it at the top of the rotation but below setup stuff and you'll see a msg when you hit left shift. Change 'IsLeftShiftKeyDown()' to any key you want. Spellid 0.

now to make it work with other spells you need to add a check with the var defined in the switch code I use CDSwap.

so eg to use cd only if its enabled is:



```

--Use ability if enabledif CDSwap then return true endor--don't use this ability if switch is enabledif not CDSwap then return true end 


```

----------


## Taran32

> i've switched to a toggle switch for cds and such:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Code by Crystal_tech---my moded switch codeif modtime == nil then    modtime = 0end---Toggle for Main CDsif IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > .2 then    modtime = GetTime()    if CDSwap then         CDSwap = nil        PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFFE61515Disabled")    else        CDSwap = 1        PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFF15E615Enabled")    endend--End Code By Crystal_tech 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you explain the 2nd part a bit better? I get that I need to put my "AOE Toggle" at the top, but I', not sure what you mean about adding this to existing codes. I essentially want a basic Multi-Shot AOE toggle with the behaviors you guys already have in place for keeping that active (Steady Shots to maintain focus, etc).

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can you explain the 2nd part a bit better? I get that I need to put my "AOE Toggle" at the top, but I', not sure what you mean about adding this to existing codes. I essentially want a basic Multi-Shot AOE toggle with the behaviors you guys already have in place for keeping that active (Steady Shots to maintain focus, etc).


once you get the switch coded you add the var CDSwap to your spells that you want to cast with it enabled.

if CDSwap then cast multishot end

if you are looking to disable a spell then at the top of the spells you want disabled then type this

if CDSwap then return false end

if you need more examples check out my hunter code: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Surhunter.rar

----------


## Taran32

> once you get the switch coded you add the var CDSwap to your spells that you want to cast with it enabled.
> 
> if CDSwap then cast multishot end
> 
> if you are looking to disable a spell then at the top of the spells you want disabled then type this
> 
> if CDSwap then return false end
> 
> if you need more examples check out my hunter code: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Surhunter.rar


OK thanks.

----------


## ianmalcolmx

Is there any sort of guide on how to code rotations/abilities? I really want to understand the wonderful profiles you have all contributed, and hopefully contribute some of my own. I'm not familiar with whatever language is being used, but I learn pretty fast. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I don't want to be a "Lazy Leecher" anymore :P

----------


## Kinky

@ian: The language it's written in is LUA. You can find a lot of resources through wowpedia.com, lua.org and wowpedia's WoW API documentation pages.  :Smile:

----------


## reapagedk

hey Kinkeh the DND isn't working on right shift it only switches between single target and aoe mode

----------


## Kinkeh

> hey Kinkeh the DND isn't working on right shift it only switches between single target and aoe mode


It's left control.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey all I'm having trouble with PQR with a couple of profiles, when not using PQR it doesn't happen EVER. My game abilities lock up and I can't press any of them :/ It shows that I'm pressing the key because it highlights on the actionbar but doesn't actually use the bar it's like I've been silenced but not really?

Tried deleting and disable addons, tried even new keyboard.. same problem but only PQR

----------


## Xelper

If anyone can test this code on Amber-Shaper Unsok that would be great...It will interrupt the ability you need to interrupt when you are reshaped. It will also exit the form if <8 wisdom.

Ability: Boss Special
Spell ID: 0


```
--Amber Shaper


if UnitExists("boss1") then
    local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss1"):sub(6,10), 16)
    if npcID == 62511 then --Amber Shaper
        local reshapeLife = UnitDebuffID("player", 122370)
        
        if reshapeLife then
            --Player is mind controlled.
            local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("player")
            local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)
            local struggleForControl = GetSpellInfo(122395)
            local amberStrike = GetSpellInfo(122389)
            local breakFree = GetSpellInfo(123060)
            local playerWisdom = UnitPower("player", 10) --"Wisdom" power.
            
            if playerWisdom <= 8 then
                RunMacroText("/cast "..breakFree)
            end
            
            if UnitExists("boss2") then
                --62711
                local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss2"):sub(6,10), 16)
                if npcID == 62711 then
                    local bossCasting = UnitCastingInfo("boss2")
                    if bossCasting == amberExplosion then
                        --boss is casting.
                        RunMacroText("/cast "..amberStrike)
                    else
                        if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
                            RunMacroText("/cast "..struggleForControl)
                        end
                    end
                end
            else
                if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
                    RunMacroText("/cast "..struggleForControl)
                end
            end
            
        end
    end
end
```

Specifically if: "player" works even though the player is in a vehicle. 
Does RunMacroText /cast work on the abilities.
Can RunMacroText() be replaced with CastSpellByName

We might need to change the "player" UnitId to "vehicle"

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Xelper if anyone knows the answer my problem, it would have to be you since your a Dev :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> If anyone can test this code on Amber-Shaper Unsok that would be great...It will interrupt the ability you need to interrupt when you are reshaped. It will also exit the form if <8 wisdom.
> 
> Ability: Boss Special
> Spell ID: 0
> 
> 
> ```
> --Amber Shaper
> 
> ...


Looking at the code off the bat, I see "boss2" being a problem, I know he spawns another add but are we certain that the constructs themselves don't count as bosses? since they are hostile to both the boss and players. Also, break free can only be casted when your construct is bellow 20% health, didn't see anything about wisdom having to be 8 or bellow, not sure for certain though.

----------


## reapagedk

> It's left control.


Thank you sir.

----------


## lantus

> Hey all I'm having trouble with PQR with a couple of profiles, when not using PQR it doesn't happen EVER. My game abilities lock up and I can't press any of them :/ It shows that I'm pressing the key because it highlights on the actionbar but doesn't actually use the bar it's like I've been silenced but not really?
> 
> Tried deleting and disable addons, tried even new keyboard.. same problem but only PQR


Its not a problem with the bot, its a problem with the profiles; most cases it's due to old profiles that haven't been updated, morphed spells and such.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@lantus Thanks for clearing that up for me mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegeus

Quick question, does PQR work fine with Windows 8? I can't see why it wouldn't, but thought it would be prudent to ask before I install it.

----------


## lukec2000

Does anyone know or have a link to any MOP frost dk 2h pvp? Very new to this but can't seem to find an up-to-date version  :Frown:

----------


## Sivers

Is anyone working on a fully-featured Mistweaver profile? I know a basic one exists already but I'm looking for a more raid-ready profile that utilizes all healing spells properly. Current one OOMs itself quickly by not utilizing the smartcast of Surging Mists correctly and not using Enveloping Mist at all.

Even if there was a work-in-progress profile, I wouldn't mind testing for someone and providing feedback.. and of course throwing in a donation for your efforts.  :Smile: 

I've got a 90 Monk but sadly no coding experience of my own.

----------


## ace99ro

looking for the same thing , a raid ready Mistweaver profile , will donate for sure

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Quick question, does PQR work fine with Windows 8? I can't see why it wouldn't, but thought it would be prudent to ask before I install it.


worked for me when windows 8 was still beta

----------


## zcooler

profile hunter bm does not work on ru realm live for me.
<PQR Debug> --Pause-- (Nova [Beast Mastery]) returned true. Executing ability.

my fail. sorry. used some broken profile. downloaded from svn solved problem. sorry

----------


## js1974

> If anyone can test this code on Amber-Shaper Unsok that would be great...It will interrupt the ability you need to interrupt when you are reshaped. It will also exit the form if <8 wisdom.
> 
> Ability: Boss Special
> Spell ID: 0
> 
> 
> ```
> --Amber Shaper
> 
> ...


Does this need to be in a certain place in your abilities? or in front of them all?

----------


## Crackjack

> Almost done! I expect to be done within tonight.


Let us know how it goes with that demo! I'm struggling desperately to get one to work..  :Frown:

----------


## tigole1

mentally huge fan of yours are you going to work on affliction warlock profile, right now affliction is the highest raid dps in mop.

----------


## cpowroks

I am trying to make a Resto shaman Profile and im looking at Sheuron's resto profile for some sort of a starting place and i see this array called members (or atleast i think this is an array) do i have to initialize this array or is it build into PQR/Wow for players in a raid/group. is there any resources i could read about this.

Thanks a bunch!

----------


## js1974

I've been doing everything I can to see if I can figure out why some rotations just quit working on some bosses or if this is talent related or what the issue is. The debug mode option can that be logged with chat logging turned on or does it log automatically in PQR?

----------


## kabman

Would anyone know how to write a function for a mage so that if insta pyro comes up, It will cast POM if it is up, Alter time if POM Goes up, and then spam the living shit out of Pyroblasts?


Granted im rather sure that would be multiple functions.


So far i have...

Alter Time:


```
if UnitBuffID("player",48108) and UnitBuffID("player",12043)
then return true
end
```

POM:


```
if UnitBuffID("player",48108) then
return true
```

----------


## Beelzix

anyone have a link for updated rogue profs?

----------


## derfred

@Kinkeh

Sometimes your DW frost rotation locks up saying "not fully depleted runes" and just spams plague leech until the dots tick off. Is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Kinky

@Xelper: It's something similar to what I coded. (Only that mine was a lot less in-depth like that) By the looks of it, it should work perfectly.
@tigole1: I already have a pretty decent Affliction profile I created solely for my Herald of the Titans alt character, but I'm pretty sure I can update it to level 90 standards as soon as my Demonology profile is done.

Only missing the AoE rotation guys, and it should be close to perfect.

One thing I noticed while testing it out is that after a minute or two, it completely stops, until you move for a second or two. I tried stopping the profile and casting a spell manually, and similar things, but, the entire WoW Client was un-responsive. Abilities couldn't be triggered or even forced, until you had moved for 1-2 seconds. I'm not sure what the cause of that is. It shouldn't be morphed spells or the UnitPower that is behind it. (I only experience this on Demonology: Make a basic profile to spam cast Shadowbolt, it will stop the rotation -- and your client at 1000 Demonic Energy.) -- Not sure if this is something you can look into, Xelper?

----------


## zahremar

@derfred
From simulationcraft : plague_leech,if=talent.plague_leech.enabled&(dot.blood_plague.remains<3|dot.fros t_fever.remains<3):
SpellID=0
------------------------------------
local start, duration, runeReady1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local start, duration, runeReady2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local start, duration, runeReady3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local start, duration, runeReady4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local start, duration, runeReady5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local start, duration, runeReady6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local FF,_,_,_,_,_,FFtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",55095,"player")
local BP,_,_,_,_,_,BPtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",55078,"player")
if PQR_SpellAvailable(123693) then
if ((runeReady1==false and runeReady2==false) 
or (runeReady3==false and runeReady4==false) 
or (runeReady5==false and runeReady6==false)) then
if (FF and FFtimer - GetTime() < 3) or (BP and BPtimer - GetTime() < 3) then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell() CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123693),nil) return true end end end

----------


## derfred

local start, duration, runeReady1 = GetRuneCooldown(1)
local start, duration, runeReady2 = GetRuneCooldown(2)
local start, duration, runeReady3 = GetRuneCooldown(3)
local start, duration, runeReady4 = GetRuneCooldown(4)
local start, duration, runeReady5 = GetRuneCooldown(5)
local start, duration, runeReady6 = GetRuneCooldown(6)
local FF,_,_,_,_,_,FFtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",55095,"player")
local BP,_,_,_,_,_,BPtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",55078,"player")
if PQR_SpellAvailable(123693) then
if ((runeReady1==false and runeReady2==false) 
or (runeReady3==false and runeReady4==false) 
or (runeReady5==false and runeReady6==false)) then
if (FF and FFtimer - GetTime() < 3) or (BP and BPtimer - GetTime() < 3) then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell() CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123693),nil) return true end end end[

Awesome thanks!

----------


## llamageek

> Rubim's Monk Profile
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Abilities.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22479350/pqr..._Rotations.xml
> 
> ===================
> ...


Having lock ups on the windwalker profile during elegon mostly and a few lock ups during garalon in heart of fear. Also Xuen never pops(not a major issue).

----------


## gamingjunkie

@cpowroks take a look at sheepmoon's resto profile as well, maybe his might help. from what i know, he used some of sheurons code as well.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

----------


## K-Z

anyone have a good mage pvp profiles, frost and fire? plz!

----------


## momo1029

anyone know why i encounter this error ?
the rotation works fine for awhile, and then it spits out GetSpellBookItemName() error



```

local Immolate = UnitDebuffID("target",348,"PLAYER")
 if select(5, NUI("player")) >= 1 and Immolate == nil then
RunMacro("aoe")
end 


```

----------


## firepong

> anyone know why i encounter this error ?
> the rotation works fine for awhile, and then it spits out GetSpellBookItemName() error
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local Immolate = UnitDebuffID("target",348,"PLAYER")if select(5, NUI("player")) >= 1 and Immolate == nil thenRunMacro("aoe")end 
> 
> ...


What's NUI("Player")? Never seen it before.

----------


## momo1029

oh, that's nova team's data
NUI = Nova_Unitinfo


single target rotation works fine
just when i set it for aoe, lua error

----------


## lolomo2003

> anyone have a link for updated rogue profs?


Hiya. 
You can try Blinded profile. Not perfect like was before but still a decent one for leveling and 5Man 

*Rogue Profile*

----------


## Gabbz

> anyone know why i encounter this error ?
> the rotation works fine for awhile, and then it spits out GetSpellBookItemName() error
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local Immolate = UnitDebuffID("target",348,"PLAYER")if select(5, NUI("player")) >= 1 and Immolate == nil thenRunMacro("aoe")end 
> 
> ...


You have a macro named "aoe" ?

----------


## momo1029

yup

the code works fine for awhile, then i added another code with shiftkeydown for rain of fire. ( it doesn't work , so i removed it )
then it starts to spit out that lua error ( closed wow, restarted comp )

----------


## js1974

Recently I started working on tweaking a Ret profile to see if I could get it to function properly with Mass Exorcism instead of normal Exorcism. Now I went and removed Exorcism and just left Mass Exorcism in the rotation, When it is setup like this Exorcism never goes off so I started thinking about how it handled spells based on glyphs and I add Exorcism back and these are the results.

With Mass Exorcism only in the rotation it never goes off.
With Mass Exorcism and Exorcism both in the profile next to each other it never continues past Exorcism but Mass Exorcism goes off sometimes.
With Mass Exorcism and Exorcism both in the profile with Exorcism at the very bottom Mass Exorcism goes off sometimes but not all the time.

The goal is obviously to have Mass Exorcism always go off as long as in Melee range but I can't seem to make this happen. Code for both of the Exorcism and Mass Exorcism are just return true nothing else. Anyone have any idea what might need to be done to have a spell that is only castable when the glyph is active work without having the original spell in the rotation still when it is not being used. But more importantly have it continually work and not skip it the majority of the time.

----------


## Gabbz

The game is not running so i cant say for sure but regardless 



> Immolate == nil


Never check if something is equal to nil is a thumb rule i have



```

local Immolate = UnitDebuffID("target",348,"PLAYER")
if select(5, NUI("player")) >= 1 and not Immolate then
   RunMacro("aoe")
end 


```

Also i dont know how you structured your profile but normally a return true should be after RunMacro statement otherwise PQR will continue the execution of the profile.

But then again cant understand why you get them errors

----------


## momo1029

> The game is not running so i cant say for sure but regardless 
> 
> 
> Never check if something is equal to nil is a thumb rule i have
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I love you Gabbz, it works perfectly now  :Wink:

----------


## happydado

Can someone help me to make 1 frost mage profile?

I just have 1 profile we only need to change somethink on the profile.
We can do the best pvp frost profile in u help me.

----------


## averykey

Will this work alright?



```

-- Hand of Freedomif PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }        for i=1,#debuff do             if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then                 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")            end        else    if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")    endend 


```

----------


## happydado

@rubim your inbox is full add me on skype

----------


## Rubim

For dungeon bosses will UnitLevel returns -1? 

It doest not seem so.


```

if not BossCheck("target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end
 if UnitPower("player") >= 70
and BossCheck("target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end
 if BossCheck("target")
and Gcooldown >= 1 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end 


```

The above code will only work with that function, that function checks the Target Name, since i have to put every boss on there... 


```
 "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Highlord's Nemesis Trainer", "Twisted Spirit", "Amani´shi Hatcher", 
            "Hakkar's Chains", "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", 
            "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", 
            "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb", 
            "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle", "Raigon", "Elegon", 
            "Saboteur Kip'tilak", "Strike Ga'Dok", "Commander Ri'mok", "Raigonn", "Kuai the Brute",
            "Ming the Cunning", "Haiyan the Unstoppable", "Gekkan", "Xin the Weaponmaster",
            "Houndmaster Braun", "Armsmaster Harlan", "Flameweaver Koegler", "Thalnos the Soulrender", "Brother Korloff",
            "High Inquisitor Whitemane", "Instructor Chillheart", "Jandice Barov", "Rattlegore", "Lilian Voss", "Darkmaster Grandling",
            "Gu Cloudstrike", "Master Snowdrift", "Sha of Violence", "Taran Zhu", "Vizier Jin'bak", "Commander Vo'jak", "General Pa'valak",
            "Wing Leader Ner'onok", "Ook-Ook", "Hoptallus", "Yan-Zhu the Uncasked", "Wise Mari", "Lorewalker Stonestep", "Liu Flameheart",
            "Sha of Doubt", "Imperial Vizier Zor'lok", "Blade Lord Ta'yak", "Garalon", "GARALON LEG1?", "GARALON LEG1?", "GARALON LEG1?",
            "GARALON LEG1?", "Wind Lord Mel'jarak", "Amber-Shaper Un'sok", "Grand Empress Shek'zeer", "Amethyst Guardian", "Cobalt Guardian",
            "Jade Guardian", "Jasper Guardian", "Feng the Accursed"
```

Is there another way to detect if target is a boss?

----------


## expunge

> For dungeon bosses will UnitLevel returns -1? 
> 
> It doest not seem so.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not BossCheck("target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end
 if UnitPower("player") >= 70
and BossCheck("target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end
 if BossCheck("target")
and Gcooldown >= 1 then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))
    return true
end 
> 
> ...


Dungeon bosses aren't -1, raid bosses are. Dungeon bosses can be checked by level usually. Best way to handle this is to make a data file, make this a variable say DB = <names> and then just call it in your rotation if db == db then do this.

----------


## failroad

> Will this work alright?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Hand of Freedomif PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }        for i=1,#debuff do             if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then                 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")            end        else    if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")    endend 
> 
> 
> ```


In short, no.

----------


## expunge

> Will this work alright?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Hand of Freedomif PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }        for i=1,#debuff do             if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then                 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")            end        else    if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")    endend 
> 
> 
> ```







> In short, no.


Wouldn't you use and instead of then in the first one? Because you're looking for the spell and the local_debuff and if those return true, cast HoF on yourself. Then if you don't have those and you have a mouseover target and are holding the right alt key down, cast it on them?

----------


## averykey

> In short, no.




```

-- Hand of Freedom
if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then
    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }
        for i=1,#debuff do 
            if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then 
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")
            end
        end
    else
        if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> For dungeon bosses will UnitLevel returns -1? 
> 
> It doest not seem so.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not BossCheck("target") then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))    return trueendif UnitPower("player") >= 70and BossCheck("target") then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))    return trueendif BossCheck("target")and Gcooldown >= 1 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541))    return trueend 
> 
> ...



what i've been told is you can use boss1 to boss4 for your unitid even if the boss doesn't use the frame itself. however, i'll write up a function for boss checks.

----------


## garoboldy

is the Sheuron Prot profile the only "viable" one right now for warriors?

The nova version lacks certain abilities completely for raiding or even heroics, and I'm just surprised that Sheuron is the only one who made a profile so far for the top tanks in MOP currently.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> is the Sheuron Prot profile the only "viable" one right now for warriors?
> 
> The nova version lacks certain abilities completely for raiding or even heroics, and I'm just surprised that Sheuron is the only one who made a profile so far for the top tanks in MOP currently.


Did you try failroads profiles?

----------


## averykey

> what i've been told is you can use boss1 to boss4 for your unitid even if the boss doesn't use the frame itself. however, i'll write up a function for boss checks.


xelpers



```

local inqBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
local bossExists = nil
local bossTarget = nil
 for i=1,4 do
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i
    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
        bossExists = true
        if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck, "target") then
            bossTarget = bossCheck
        end
    end
end 


```

Will this work crystal? I am trying to understand, so I can make better profiles.


```

-- Hand of Freedom
if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then
    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }
        for i=1,#debuff do 
            if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then 
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")
            end
        end
    else
        if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## Cahonez

Message: [string "if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0 ..."]:151: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 11/07/12 15:45:34
Count: 1065
Stack: [string "if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0 ..."]:151: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = ""
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

Clever PQR people! I'm being spammed by this whilst using failroads profile.

Happens only when in combat but not targeting anything, stops the rotation while the error occurs, but continues as soon as you choose a new target. You have to manually close the error window each time however, which is annoying. 

If anyone can offer some insight as to what the issue is +rep will be administered along with 1 Hug.

Muchly appreciated. x

----------


## kuukuu

> Message: [string "if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0 ..."]:151: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 11/07/12 15:45:34
> Count: 1065
> Stack: [string "if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0 ..."]:151: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


It looks like it is trying to get spellcooldown for demoralizing banner but it's returning "nil" instead of a number so it doesn't know what to do. Not sure what that has to do with having a target though since I don't know failroad's profile.

----------


## Kinky

I've updated the Priest Rotation, Warlock Rotation and Data file for the newest version!


*You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest AND Demonology Warlock profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*
You can download our latest releases through our Google Code SVN page or directly from this link

*Demonology Warlock Profile* includes a Single-Target and AoE focused profile, both with multi-dot (Corruption and Doom) support, along with some talent checks and optimal (and optional) cooldown usage, etc etc. You can download it using this link

Support:
- Mouseover dotting of Corruption + Doom

Key-bindings:
- Left Shift: Pause Rotation
- Left Alt: Toggle Automatic or Manual Cooldown mode
- Right Shift: Apply Aura of the Elements in Demon Form
- Right Alt: Apply Immolation Aura in Demon Form

Demonology is still under some coding, but it's ready for use! I should also have fixed the problem with the Rotation sometimes stopping, but I cannot guarantee this
I'd love to hear some feedback from you guys, using the Demonology profile.

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

Hopefully this should be just in time for you European people getting ready for a raid as of this post. :P

_A special and warm thanks to you guys who already donated some!_

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mentally: Just tried it out on a dummy and its great! 37-40k sustained in 455ilvl is really nice for a first impression! Thing I'd like it to do is instead of automatically initiate combat with anything you mouseover/target I would prefer it to only initiate combat automatically when the player is in combat, something along the lines of "UnitAffectingCombat("player") that'd be swell ^^ Just tried it shortly on a dummy now but I will test it further later on! Anyway great to see you back making profiles, you're really good at it! Cheers

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Yeah, that's already enabled for Instances/Raids and such. :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, I wondered because once I mouseovered the dummy she went crazy on it ^^ No worry about ninjapulling in raids then I reckon, I allways like to target the boss before the pull so I can allign trinkets and prepot so thats why I was curious.

----------


## failroad

Avery if you're using an "if" loop and you need to do an "elseif" you shouldn't end the if loop before the elseif.

It should look like 

For whatever do
If
...
Elseif
...
Elseif
...
End --to end the if loop
End --to end the do loop

You had

For whatever do
If
...
End --ended the if loop
Else
If
...
End --?
End --think you meant to end the do loop

----------


## munkken

Search PQR for TBC 2.4.3 + Offset & Profiles PLS  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Search PQR for TBC 2.4.3 + Offset & Profiles PLS


for that to happen you'll need:

1 the exe from that patch so xelper can get the offsets
2 learn to code cause thats so far back with ranks of spells and such you'll have a hard time finding ids plus coding in for ranks of spells
and most apis we use today in coding aren't there in tbc.

----------


## Kinkeh

> *You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest AND Demonology Warlock profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*


I think you outdid yourself with this demo profile. It's very sexy, only thing I can complain about is the on-key immolation aura but even then that's not a problem. Keep it up!  :Wink:

----------


## Kinky

@Kinkeh: Oh, I forgot to remove that! I was just checking things while coding it and forgot to remove it again. :x

----------


## lantus

> I've updated the Priest Rotation, Warlock Rotation and Data file for the newest version!
> 
> 
> *You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest AND Demonology Warlock profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*
> You can download our latest releases through our Google Code SVN page or directly from this link
> 
> *Demonology Warlock Profile* includes a Single-Target and AoE focused profile, both with multi-dot (Corruption and Doom) support, along with some talent checks and optimal (and optional) cooldown usage, etc etc. You can download it using this link
> 
> Support:
> ...


Thanks for all the great work! Love the priest profile!

----------


## Soapbox

"cast on target location" or "Cast on player location"

either of these possible. making things like frost nova and rune of power a bit painful with mouseover

----------


## Rubim

```

function Boss(t)    local bossExists = nil     local bossTarget = nil     for i=1,4 do     local bossCheck = "boss"..i     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then         bossExists = true         if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck, t) then             return true        end     end     end     end 


```

I do a Boss("target") and its not returning true.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim:


```
function bossCheck()
	local bossTargets = {boss1,boss2,boss3,boss4}
	for i=1,#bossTargets do
		if UnitExists(bossTargets[i]) then return true else return false end
	end
end
```

Saved you a lot of redundant code just there.

----------


## Gabbz

Anyone have trouble with Elegon ? Something is fishy there still for me... Rotation stops etc

----------


## Ninjaderp

No Gabbz, I've had no hangups there on normal/lfr with either Sheepmoons Boomkinprofile or Soapboxes. But I read on the Honorbuddy-forum that some routines there got the problem as well.

----------


## yourson

> Anyone have trouble with Elegon ? Something is fishy there still for me... Rotation stops etc


On hc you cant nuke out target if you are in and vice versa.

----------


## Rubim

> Anyone have trouble with Elegon ? Something is fishy there still for me... Rotation stops etc


I fixed mine with the old "SpecialAggro' thing, but still, its not what i was looking for.





> @Rubim:
> 
> 
> ```
> function bossCheck()
> 	local bossTargets = {boss1,boss2,boss3,boss4}
> 	for i=1,#bossTargets do
> 		if UnitExists(bossTargets[i]) then return true else return false end
> 	end
> ...


You have no idea how im grateful.

I'm a big fan of you work here, your DATA from your rotations made it easier for normal people like me understand more and more about wow api and PQR. Thank you!

----------


## Gabbz

> On hc you cant nuke out target if you are in and vice versa.


Well thanks but that has nothing todo with PQR.
Somethings are fishy with PQR, not my script cause i do only basic stuff.
Thq PQR interface shows Fireball but PQR wont cast fireball.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: You're welcome! I'm glad it has helped people!  :Smile:

----------


## Soapbox

Could anyone inform me on it if it possible to cast a AoE spell like : Rain of Fire, blizzard, Pet Nova etc on a Target Location instead of mouseover?

----------


## Kinky

@Soapbox, there is. Check our old Blood Death Knight code and you should be able to figure it out by how we handled Death and Decay!

@Everyone else:
I just pushed a quick update for my Demonology profile. I just got replaced in my raid so, I had time to commit the update. (I already got a some top ranks using it. Guess my character name!)
I removed my old code from Immolation Aura (apparently, it never saved the first time!) as it's now being cased after the Aura runs out.

Cleaned up the Standard single/multi-target profile and removed Immolation Aura from it (was causing some issues) along with some minor restructuring. The profile should now cast and queue every spell perfectly without spamming and/or overlapping multiple spells - decreasing performance. I also think I completely fixed the issue where the rotation(s) would sometime stop casting as I've been standing on a Dummy in Stormwind for about 15 minutes without experiencing any rotation stops (from both Standard and AoE.)

*Update your profiles through the PQR Rotation Manager or through SVN for the latest changes!*
Feedback is much appreciated guys!

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

_A special and warm thanks to you guys who already donated some!_

----------


## Soapbox

> @Soapbox, there is. Check our old Blood Death Knight code and you should be able to figure it out by how we handled Death and Decay!


I just checked/tried it it seems you use a mouseover cast as well. Im looking for something that will cast stuff like DnD at my current targets location regardless if where my mouse is

----------


## firepong

> I just checked/tried it it seems you use a mouseover cast as well. Im looking for something that will cast stuff like DnD at my current targets location regardless if where my mouse is


Not gonna happen in PQRotation until Xelper finds a way to code in a "Shadow" Mouse at target location. I know it's possible as I've read up on it on Google.

----------


## Soapbox

> Not gonna happen in PQRotation until Xelper finds a way to code in a "Shadow" Mouse at target location. I know it's possible as I've read up on it on Google.


Yeap you beat me to it. I made a small reference but it is waaaay too taxing for some reason. FPS goes to 0 trying to do it. bleh. 

Working on frost mage ATM pain in the but with all the mouseover abilities

----------


## firepong

OK guys. Got a question for you Feral Druids that use my Feral DPS rotation.

I'm updating my list of BossID's for me Smart CD usage like I had back in Cataclysm there at the end. Wanting to know if I should just do BossID's or also do the ID's of the bosses spawned NPC's (ex. 60396 (Rage), 60397 (Strength), 60398 (Courage), 60480 (Titan Spark), 60399 (Qin-xi), 60400 (Jan-xi) on Elegon). Would these add's want to be added for CD's like Berserk or should it just be Boss' since that's where CD's would want to be used the most?

Post here or in my thread (preferably my thread to keep congestion down in this one) and tell me what your thought's are.

----------


## momo1029

works greate , thanks Mentally
was doing random dungeon and it locked up 





> @Soapbox, there is. Check our old Blood Death Knight code and you should be able to figure it out by how we handled Death and Decay!
> 
> @Everyone else:
> I just pushed a quick update for my Demonology profile. I just got replaced in my raid so, I had time to commit the update. (I already got a some top ranks using it. Guess my character name!)
> I removed my old code from Immolation Aura (apparently, it never saved the first time!) as it's now being cased after the Aura runs out.
> 
> Cleaned up the Standard single/multi-target profile and removed Immolation Aura from it (was causing some issues) along with some minor restructuring. The profile should now cast and queue every spell perfectly without spamming and/or overlapping multiple spells - decreasing performance. I also think I completely fixed the issue where the rotation(s) would sometime stop casting as I've been standing on a Dummy in Stormwind for about 15 minutes without experiencing any rotation stops (from both Standard and AoE.)
> 
> *Update your profiles through the PQR Rotation Manager or through SVN for the latest changes!*
> ...

----------


## firepong

Version 1.8.0 pushed with new info in DATA file as well as Toggle Button changed to Right alt. Also fixed Profession Buff usage as well as changed Racial's around a little bit. Potion's have also been added in.

WARNING: Pot's are used whenever you have berserk popped for right now. If you use Berserk on trash in raids, you will definitely want to remove "Potions" from the Rotation in Rotation editor. Potion's will also be used in Heroic's for those that carry their Pot's around with them in Heroic's.

----------


## Cahonez

--DemoBaner--
if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(114203)) == 0
and demoBannerKey ~= nil
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114203))
if SpellIsTargeting() ~= nil
then 
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
end
_castSpell(114203)
end

--HeroicLeap--
if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6544)) == 0
and heroicLeapKey ~= nil
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() == nil
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(6544))
if SpellIsTargeting() ~= nil
then 
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
end
_castSpell(6544) 
end


if inMelee() == true 
then

--------------------------------

anyone see a problem here? seems to be giving me errors.

-peice of failroads fury profile-

----------


## CharleyWex

@Mentally

It still locking up on me until I move and Touch of Chaos isn't working unless I'm standing still, it won't cast if I move.

----------


## averykey

Anyone know why I have an error here?
In game it says it's a nil error, last thing I need to fix before profile release. I am going to be going through the code and taking it out to check, but if anyone notices it first. Rep+



```

local seal = GetShapeshiftForm("player")local mana = (100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player"))local SelflessHealer = select(4, UnitAura("player", "Selfless Healer"))local PlayerHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("player") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")) / UnitHealthMax("player"))local TargetHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("target") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("target")) / UnitHealthMax("target"))local Party1HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party1") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party1")) / UnitHealthMax("party1"))local Party2HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party2") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party2")) / UnitHealthMax("party2"))local Party3HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party3") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party3")) / UnitHealthMax("party3"))local Party4HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party4") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party4")) / UnitHealthMax("party4"))local Party5HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party5") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party5")) / UnitHealthMax("party5"))-- Buff Seal if noneif single == nil and aoe == nil and seal ~= 1 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end-- Seal Swapif not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then        if (single == false or single == true or aoe == true) and seal ~= 1 and mana > 10 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and seal ~= 2 and mana > 10 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        elseif mana <= 10 and seal ~= 4 then            CastShapeshiftForm(4)        end    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and seal ~= 4 then            CastShapeshiftForm(4)        elseif (single == false or single == true or aoe == true) and seal ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 55 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoe == false and seal ~= 2 and PlayerHP > 55 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end        endend-- Blessing of Might/Kingsif not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 116956) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 116956) then           if not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 90363) and not UnitBuffID("player", 115921) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")        end    endend-- Solo/Raid Healingif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then    -- Lay on Hands    if PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")    -- Healthstone    elseif PlayerHP <= 25 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 then         UseItemByName(5512)    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    -- Flash of Light        if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")    -- Word of Glory         elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        end    end-- Pvp Healingelseif IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then        if PlayerHP <= 65 and Party1HP > 70 and Party2HP > 70 and Party3HP > 70 and Party4HP > 70 and Party5HP > 70 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif UnitPower("player", 9) == 2 then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and Party1HP > 45 and Party2HP > 45 and Party3HP > 45 and Party4HP > 45 and Party5HP > 45 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif SelflessHealer == 3 then        if PlayerHP <= 55 and Party1HP > 60 and Party2HP > 60 and Party3HP > 60 and Party4HP > 60 and Party5HP > 60 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(19750, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(19750, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(19750, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(19750, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(19750, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party5")        end    endend-- Manual Execution Sentenceif IsPlayerSpell(114157) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114157) and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    if (InRange(114157, "target") or InRange(114157, "target") and not InRange(35395, "target")) and UnitBuffID("player", 84963) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")    endend-- Manual Light's Hammerif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    -- Return false if something is more important    if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil     or (UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 3)     or UnitPower("player", 9) == 5 or (UnitBuffID("player", 90174) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 90174)) - GetTime() <= 2) then return false end        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end          return true    end end-- Hand of Freedom--if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then--    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }--        for i=1,#debuff do --            if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then --                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")--            end--        end--    else--        if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then--            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")--        end--    end--end-- Sacred Shieldif not IsMounted() and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and IsPlayerSpell(20925) then    if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then        if UnitBuffID("player", 20925) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 20925) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 20925)) - GetTime() <= 2 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")        end    elseif IsRightControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")    endend-- Lightwellif PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0 endif PlayerHP < 70 and UnitBuffID("player", 7001) == nil then    if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then        if UnitDebuffID("player", 108220) == nil then            PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + 1            InteractUnit("Lightwell")        end    endend 


```

narrowed it down to pvp healing, unsure of what the problem is



```

-- Solo/Raid Healingif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then    -- Lay on Hands    if PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")    -- Healthstone    elseif PlayerHP <= 25 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 then         UseItemByName(5512)    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    -- Flash of Light        if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")    -- Word of Glory         elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        end    end-- Pvp Healingelseif IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then        if PlayerHP <= 65 and Party1HP > 70 and Party2HP > 70 and Party3HP > 70 and Party4HP > 70 and Party5HP > 70 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif UnitPower("player", 9) == 2 then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and Party1HP > 45 and Party2HP > 45 and Party3HP > 45 and Party4HP > 45 and Party5HP > 45 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif SelflessHealer == 3 then        if PlayerHP <= 55 and Party1HP > 60 and Party2HP > 60 and Party3HP > 60 and Party4HP > 60 and Party5HP > 60 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(19750, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(19750, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(19750, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(19750, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(19750, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party5")        end    endend 


```

found a missing end but I still get the error =/

----------


## firepong

Update Feral DPS Profile and Data File to Version 1.8.2. Updates Healing Touch and Data File. Added Sheuron's Healing Engine so that Healing Touch can Be Cast on the Lowest Health player First. If Player Health is Lowest or everyone is topped off, Healing Touch will be cast on Player.

----------


## Kinky

@CharleyWex: Whops, I didn't realize that. I've fixed it now.

@Everyone: Sent out another update to the Demonology Warlock profile.
v1.2:
- Fixed Touch of Chaos not wanting to cast while moving. It should do that regardless now.
- Cleaned up the Data file and Rotation code further to improve performance and speed, hopefully I managed to fix the random stops, but again - no promises.

I know why the issue happens and I know what I can do to avoid it, sometimes it just doesn't want to cooperate.  :Frown: 
Anyhow guys, you know the drill, you can update the profile directly through the *PQR Rotation Manager*.

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

----------


## Gabbz

> Anyone know why I have an error here?
> In game it says it's a nil error, last thing I need to fix before profile release. I am going to be going through the code and taking it out to check, but if anyone notices it first. Rep+
> found a missing end but I still get the error =/


So what is the error saying?

Also you really need to structure the code a bit better  :Smile: 

Its messy to read but i guess easy to write

Im at work so cant test but i would think this could be a problem
UseItemByName(5512) using spell id but i guess its the name u need?
not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") Can u really party with enemy? Duel bot?

Regarding structure
You dont use return so it will execute all of the code no matter if you cast a spell or not. 
You cast on party 1 if he is below 65% but what if party2 is on 10%

Anyways i think it is the UseItemByName that will fix the error for you.

----------


## firepong

> So what is the error saying?
> 
> Also you really need to structure the code a bit better 
> 
> Its messy to read but i guess easy to write
> 
> Im at work so cant test but i would think this could be a problem
> UseItemByName(5512) using spell id but i guess its the name u need?
> not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") Can u really party with enemy? Duel bot?
> ...


Naaaa, UseItemByName() takes either the ItemID or the Name of the item. ItemID can be found through the same ways as spellID's in-game.

----------


## averykey

> So what is the error saying?
> 
> Also you really need to structure the code a bit better 
> 
> Its messy to read but i guess easy to write
> 
> Im at work so cant test but i would think this could be a problem
> UseItemByName(5512) using spell id but i guess its the name u need?
> not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") Can u really party with enemy? Duel bot?
> ...


I don't use return true because I have more than one code segment I need to check and if I return true, it goes to the next ability.
I found 2 more errors in the code, but I still get a nil error, something about arithmetic now.

----------


## Kinky

@averykey: I'm sorry for stating the obvious, but one of your checks are comparing a value to nothing... And you have a lot of If's. x_X
Best thing I can recommend is removing one IF statement at a time and test it, even if that's the most annoying route.  :Frown:  I can't see any errors.

@Xelper: Your code for Amber-Shaper Un'sok didn't work. I had the error saved somewhere..

----------


## firepong

> Anyone know why I have an error here?
> In game it says it's a nil error, last thing I need to fix before profile release. I am going to be going through the code and taking it out to check, but if anyone notices it first. Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local seal = GetShapeshiftForm("player")local mana = (100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player"))local SelflessHealer = select(4, UnitAura("player", "Selfless Healer"))local PlayerHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("player") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")) / UnitHealthMax("player"))local TargetHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("target") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("target")) / UnitHealthMax("target"))local Party1HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party1") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party1")) / UnitHealthMax("party1"))local Party2HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party2") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party2")) / UnitHealthMax("party2"))local Party3HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party3") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party3")) / UnitHealthMax("party3"))local Party4HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party4") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party4")) / UnitHealthMax("party4"))local Party5HP = (100 * (UnitHealth("party5") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("party5")) / UnitHealthMax("party5"))-- Buff Seal if noneif single == nil and aoe == nil and seal ~= 1 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) end-- Seal Swapif not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then        if (single == false or single == true or aoe == true) and seal ~= 1 and mana > 10 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoeMode == false and seal ~= 2 and mana > 10 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        elseif mana <= 10 and seal ~= 4 then            CastShapeshiftForm(4)        end    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and seal ~= 4 then            CastShapeshiftForm(4)        elseif (single == false or single == true or aoe == true) and seal ~= 1 and PlayerHP > 55 then             CastShapeshiftForm(1)        elseif aoe == false and seal ~= 2 and PlayerHP > 55 then             CastShapeshiftForm(2)        end        endend-- Blessing of Might/Kingsif not IsMounted() and not UnitInVehicle("player") and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then    if not UnitBuffID("player", 19740) and not UnitBuffID("player", 116956) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19740), "player")    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 116956) then           if not UnitBuffID("player", 20217) and not UnitBuffID("player", 1126) and not UnitBuffID("player", 90363) and not UnitBuffID("player", 115921) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20217), "player")        end    endend-- Solo/Raid Healingif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then    -- Lay on Hands    if PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")    -- Healthstone    elseif PlayerHP <= 25 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 then         UseItemByName(5512)    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    -- Flash of Light        if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")    -- Word of Glory         elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        end    end-- Pvp Healingelseif IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "pvp" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "arena") then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then        if PlayerHP <= 65 and Party1HP > 70 and Party2HP > 70 and Party3HP > 70 and Party4HP > 70 and Party5HP > 70 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 65 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif UnitPower("player", 9) == 2 then        if PlayerHP <= 40 and Party1HP > 45 and Party2HP > 45 and Party3HP > 45 and Party4HP > 45 and Party5HP > 45 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(85673, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(85673, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(85673, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(85673, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 40 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(85673, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "party5")        end    elseif SelflessHealer == 3 then        if PlayerHP <= 55 and Party1HP > 60 and Party2HP > 60 and Party3HP > 60 and Party4HP > 60 and Party5HP > 60 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")        elseif Party1HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and InRange(19750, "party1") and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party1")        elseif Party2HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and InRange(19750, "party2") and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party2")        elseif Party3HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and InRange(19750, "party3") and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party3")        elseif Party4HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and InRange(19750, "party4") and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party4")        elseif Party5HP <= 55 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and InRange(19750, "party5") and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "party5")        end    endend-- Manual Execution Sentenceif IsPlayerSpell(114157) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114157) and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    if (InRange(114157, "target") or InRange(114157, "target") and not InRange(35395, "target")) and UnitBuffID("player", 84963) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")    endend-- Manual Light's Hammerif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) and IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    -- Return false if something is more important    if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil     or (UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 3)     or UnitPower("player", 9) == 5 or (UnitBuffID("player", 90174) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 90174)) - GetTime() <= 2) then return false end        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end          return true    end end-- Hand of Freedom--if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then--    local debuff = { 116281, 105289, 110317 }--        for i=1,#debuff do --            if UnitDebuffID("player", debuff[i]) then --                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")--            end--        end--    else--        if IsRightAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then--            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), "player")--        end--    end--end-- Sacred Shieldif not IsMounted() and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and IsPlayerSpell(20925) then    if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then        if UnitBuffID("player", 20925) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 20925) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 20925)) - GetTime() <= 2 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")        end    elseif IsRightControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20925), "player")    endend-- Lightwellif PQR_LightwellTimeout == nil then PQR_LightwellTimeout = 0 endif PlayerHP < 70 and UnitBuffID("player", 7001) == nil then    if PQR_LightwellTimeout < GetTime() then        if UnitDebuffID("player", 108220) == nil then            PQR_LightwellTimeout = GetTime() + 1            InteractUnit("Lightwell")        end    endend 
> 
> ...


Change the line in bold and big text to:


```

elseif PlayerHP <= 25 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and (GetItemCount(5512) > 0 and not (GetItemCooldown(5512) > 0)) then 


```

You want it to do the count BEFORE the Cooldown because if you do not have any of those items in your bag, it will error out because it's trying to check the Cooldown on a item you do not have in your bags.

Other than that, it's to screwy for me to find any other error's, sorry  :Embarrassment: 

EDIT* Also, if it's trying to do arithmetic on a value that is nil, it could also be that it's trying to check on Party spots that have no player's in it. For example, if your by yourself, not in a group, most of that code there I believe will shit out errors because it's trying to check the Health of a value that does not exist.

----------


## CharleyWex

@Mentally

Touch of Chaos is working great on the move. The profile will still sometimes stop, thought not as often. The two spells that seem to cause the pause are Hand of Gul'dan and Meta(activate).

----------


## nudex

Hellow fellow PQR users

Just made some updates in my profile

added
- Added a Single and AoE Retribution rotation and a no AoE damage Prot rotation
- It will again check if every spell is of cooldown ( no more spell is not ready yet blablabla )
- It should work for every level paladin
- Some extra minor stuff

Still doesn't work
- melee exorcism and moveable consecration

As always you should credit Averykey because a lot of the code is based on his mighty fine work. If you are looking for a really good Ret profile i suggest to use his.

Important!! You cannot update this time in PQR --> Use download link below or in my Sig
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/83665029/Nud...0Rotations.rar

If you experience any troubles pleas come to my dedicated Post in the Bot Maps and Profiles subforum

Greetz nudex

----------


## Xelper

I've updated my "Boss Special" ability to be a bit more clean, so it only checks things for bosses that are currently active.

If you are interested in it, I have pasted it here:
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wbQCSahw
NOTE: Adjust the "cleaveClass" and "isAOE" variables near the top for your classes needs. Put this ability above all other attacks in your rotation.

Spirit Kings and Amber-Shaper are currently untested, but should work. I also fixed a bug with the one that was in my old ret profile that was causing the rotation to stop (forever) once Shield of Darkness started casting.

----------


## Soapbox

Is there a generic code to determine the cast time of a spell?

I'm looking to do this:

If EvocateCastTime < LivingBombTimeLeft
Then
Return true


Etc. would greatly help

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there a generic code to determine the cast time of a spell?
> 
> I'm looking to do this:
> 
> If EvocateCastTime < LivingBombTimeLeft
> Then
> Return true
> 
> 
> Etc. would greatly help


GetSpellInfo - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

castingTime - Casting time of the spell in milliseconds (number)

----------


## romancer_bcl

Mid fight of boss fights PQR stops interfacing with wows button bars. you can see the button press and depress when you press it but nothing happens, Is this due to bartender?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there a generic code to determine the cast time of a spell?
> 
> I'm looking to do this:
> 
> If EvocateCastTime < LivingBombTimeLeft
> Then
> Return true
> 
> 
> Etc. would greatly help




```

local evocast = select(7, GetSpellInfo(id or name))local lbdebuff = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", id))local timeleft = lbdebuff - GetTime()if evocast < timeleft then    return trueend 


```

should get ya in the right direction

----------


## Traehn

@Firepong: Could you give HT priority to cast when there are 4+ CP during PS? Right now it just casts instantly when you get the PSbuff and the DoC proc is "wasted" on shred/rake when Rip/FB benefit a lot from DoC. I've been trying to do it myself, but I'm a failure at writing code  :Frown:

----------


## yourson

> I've updated my "Boss Special" ability to be a bit more clean, so it only checks things for bosses that are currently active.
> 
> If you are interested in it, I have pasted it here:
> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nxGkC3sB
> NOTE: Adjust the "cleaveClass" and "isAOE" variables near the top for your classes needs. Put this ability above all other attacks in your rotation.
> 
> Spirit Kings and Amber-Shaper are currently untested, but should work. I also fixed a bug with the one that was in my old ret profile that was causing the rotation to stop (forever) once Shield of Darkness started casting.


Great to see ya working on somethng like this matE!

----------


## BHLDepression

Any decent pvp rouge profiles out there?

----------


## lantus

> Mid fight of boss fights PQR stops interfacing with wows button bars. you can see the button press and depress when you press it but nothing happens, Is this due to bartender?


Not bartender, its the profile you are using.

----------


## Soapbox

> ```
> 
> local evocast = select(7, GetSpellInfo(id or name))local lbdebuff = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", id))local timeleft = lbdebuff - GetTime()if evocast < timeleft then    return trueend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> should get ya in the right direction


Im sorry, I messed up. I meant Channeling time. 

I want it to cast evocate ONLY if the CHANNELING TIME is shorter than the duration of my living bomb Debuffbuff, to ensure that it does not fall off during the evocate CHANNEL time.

I tried this, and it does not work.



```

local LivingBombTimeLeft = lbdebuff - GetTime()local LivingBomb = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target",44457))local EvocateChannelTime = select(7, GetSpellInfo(12051))if LB then    if EvocateChannelTime < LivingBombTimeLeft then    CastSpellByName("Evocate")    return true    endend 


```

----------


## Yiannisg

Can anyone make a code for Hand of Freedom to party for holy paladin?

----------


## romancer_bcl

> Not bartender, its the profile you are using.


any idea how i can go about fixing it please?

----------


## Soapbox

> any idea how i can go about fixing it please?


It seems to really only affect Demo profiles. I think everyone that makes them is trying to fix it :P as soon as I find out wtf causes it ill be sure to share it.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Im sorry, I messed up. I meant Channeling time. 
> 
> I want it to cast evocate ONLY if the CHANNELING TIME is shorter than the duration of my living bomb Debuffbuff, to ensure that it does not fall off during the evocate CHANNEL time.
> 
> I tried this, and it does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Try removing the return true. By doing if < then you are already looking for a true statment. Otherwise if false it won't trigger

----------


## Soapbox

> Try removing the return true. By doing if < then you are already looking for a true statment. Otherwise if false it won't trigger


That was just an example of what im looking for. The barrier im running in to is that actual script that can detect the channeled duration of evocate

----------


## kickmydog

> hi
> 
> 
> i need a code for the cc from the Wind Lord Mel'Jarak Spear Macro
> 
> /stopcasting
> /target focus
> /click ExtraActionButton1
> /targetlasttarget
> ...


Did anything ever come from this ? I noticed that Xelper said he would help.

----------


## firepong

> @Firepong: Could you give HT priority to cast when there are 4+ CP during PS? Right now it just casts instantly when you get the PSbuff and the DoC proc is "wasted" on shred/rake when Rip/FB benefit a lot from DoC. I've been trying to do it myself, but I'm a failure at writing code


Its basically at that to a point. I do it the way I do right now because the free Healing Touch, if not used off the bat, will be consumed the next time you do a melee ability (mangle or shred) right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Traehn

> Its basically at that to a point. I do it the way I do right now because the free Healing Touch, if not used off the bat, will be consumed the next time you do a melee ability (mangle or shred) right?


The Predatory Swiftness buff only affects Healing Touch, Cyclone, Entangling Roots, Rebirth and Hibernate not any melee abilities (Unless someone knows of a bug). So when Healing Touch is cast right off the bat after we gain the buff the only two spells that will ever be affected by it are Shred and Rake (Although you did that amazing update with NS which was a HUGE boost!). If there was someway you could cast Healing Touch when the buff has only a few seconds to go, when we have 4+ Combo Points OR when Rake needs to be reapplied with relatively low DoT clipping it would allow us the chance to try and gain 4+ combo points (Either through Tiger's Fury or Crits) and use the DoC proc for a finisher. This should, in theory, provide a boost in DPS. I've been trying all day with no success  :Frown:

----------


## Beelzix

any one have a warrior link for pve and pvp profs

----------


## Soapbox

> Im sorry, I messed up. I meant Channeling time. 
> 
> I want it to cast evocate ONLY if the CHANNELING TIME is shorter than the duration of my living bomb Debuffbuff, to ensure that it does not fall off during the evocate CHANNEL time.
> 
> I tried this, and it does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


anyone? :S

----------


## Taran32

Wanted to make a very basic contribution, so here's one for Incanter's Ward. It's more or less to put it up on CD, so adjust as necessary. I use it in my modified version of Sheep's Frost PvP profile.

Spell ID: 1463

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 18
and not UnitBuffID("player",1463)
and not IsMounted()
then
return true
end

----------


## firepong

> anyone? :S


Can't believe I'm doing this... But here's a handout:



```

local evKnown = IsSpellKnown(12051)local evStart, evDuration = GetSpellCooldown(12051)local evCD = evStart + evDuration - GetTime()local lbDebuff = select(7,UnitDebuffID("Target",44457,"PLAYER"))local evChannel = (6 / (1 + UnitSpellHaste("Player") / 100))if evKnown and lbDebuff and evCD < 1 then    local lbTimer = lbDebuff - GetTime()    if evChannel < lbTimer then        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(12051)))    endend 


```

Very simple math. If you can't do this yourself, can't believe you coded what you did  :EEK!:  Should already know that "select(7, GetSpellInfo(12051)) " will always return 0 pretty much all the time. Don't forget the "Player" tag there so that it doesn't interfere with another mage's Debuff.

----------


## firepong

> Its basically at that to a point. I do it the way I do right now because the free Healing Touch, if not used off the bat, will be consumed the next time you do a melee ability (mangle or shred) right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I correct myself. It isn't because the buff is consumed by something else, just that the buff for free Healing Touch' is only 7 seconds long. Theres no way that buff is going to stay up on the player long enough to get 4 Combo Point's before falling off. And I've stated, I will not Hard Cast Healing touch at 4 stacks just to get a buffed Rip when white damage is pretty much Feral's top DPS 90% of the time.

----------


## Gabbz

> anyone? :S


The big question you should ask yourself is why?
Why is it so important ? Because you will loose DPS over this.
The pyromaniac buff is a buff to you that will increase your damage done by Fireball, Pyroblast and inferno blast (FFB also but none uses that) And you will apply LB asap after evo if its not on.

I give you a tip:


```

if  LBTimeLeft <= 3 


```

----------


## kclux

Does anyone have a working download link to Onyas old Resto Shaman profile? He had this awesome way to set cvars by using macros and then use those with PQR that way you could basically use any key in game for an ability and not just shift ctrl and alt. Tried to figure it out myself but I am stuck and need to have a look at his code  :Smile:

----------


## Cahonez

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/09/12 10:12:05
Count: 338
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:1096: in function `?'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4338: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4052: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2727: in function <Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2720>
[C]: in function `RunMacroText'
[string "--vars ..."]:161: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 184
(*temporary) = "spell"

anyone tell me what this is telling me the problem is? 

failroad's profile

----------


## averykey

> Does anyone have a working download link to Onyas old Resto Shaman profile? He had this awesome way to set cvars by using macros and then use those with PQR that way you could basically use any key in game for an ability and not just shift ctrl and alt. Tried to figure it out myself but I am stuck and need to have a look at his code


I have it 10char



```

local ctrl = IsControlKeyDown()local leftctrl = IsLeftControlKeyDown()local rightctrl = IsRightControlKeyDown()local shift = IsShiftKeyDown()local leftshift = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()local rightshift = IsRightShiftKeyDown()hrkey = leftctrl or 0 -- healing rain keybindlbspam = leftshift or 0 -- in combat lighting bolt spam keybindoochealing = leftshift or 0 -- out of combat healing keybindrthealth = 95 -- riptidehwhealth = 95 -- healing waveghwhealth = 70 -- greater healing wavehshealth = 30 -- healing surgeuehealth = 90 -- unleash elementsinttrinket = 70 -- use int trinkets when target health below thisnshealth= 15 -- nature's swiftness + GHWtargethealth = 90  -- chain heal first targethophealth = 95 --  chain heal secondary targetshops = 2 -- chain heals jumps, doesn't count the first target so if set to 3 will heal 4 peopleonyacvars = {2894,2825,79206,2062,98008,36936,66842} -- spells to create macros forif PQR_RotationStarted == true then  PQR_RotationStarted = false  ---PQR_ObjMgrPulseTimer = 100  if GetPrimaryTalentTree() ==1 then PQR_SwapRotation("Elemental (ONYA elemental)") end  if GetPrimaryTalentTree() ==2 then     PQR_WriteToChat("enhance spec not supported")          PQR_StopRotation()     return true  end  if GetCVar("synchronizeMacros") ~=0 then SetCVar("synchronizeMacros",0) end  for k, val in pairs(onyacvars) do     local aval = "onya_"..tostring(val)    if GetCVarBool(aval) then SetCVar(aval,nil) end    local name = GetSpellInfo(val)    if GetMacroInfo(name) ~= name then      local mac = "#showtooltip "..name.."\\n/run if GetCVar\\(\\""..aval.."\\"\\) == nil then RegisterCVar\\(\\""..aval.."\\"\\,nil) end;SetCVar\\(\\""..aval.."\\"\\,1)"      CreateMacro(name,"INV_MISC_QUESTIONMARK",mac, 1)     end  end  spelltocast = {}   function DistanceBetweenUnits(unit1,unit2)   if unit2 == unit1 then return 0 end   local r = PQR_UnitDistance(unit1,unit2)   return rendcursesfromevent = { }Decurse = { --- Hour of Twilight      ---102582, --- chains of frost      102848, -- tentacle smash      43415, -- freezing trap      103363, -- Twilight Shear      103151, -- Righteous Shear--- End Time      102057, -- Scorched      101840, -- Molten Blast      101412, -- Shriek of the Highborne--- Dragon Soul      105289, -- Shattered Ice      108567, -- Shattered Ice    ---  103434, --- disrupting shadows    ---   104599, --- disrupting shadows       109333, -- Frost Corruption  ---    107629, --- boulder smash      109423-- Shackles of Ice}function EventHandler(self, event, ...)  if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then      if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" ) and        bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE) == 1      then         local castspell =  select(12, ...)                for k,v in ipairs(spelltocast) do            if castspell == v then table.remove(spelltocast,k) end         end      end      if select(2, ...) == "SPELL_AURA_APPLIED"  and         select(15, ...) == "DEBUFF" and         bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER) ~= 8      then        local target = select(8, ...)        local spell = select(12, ...)        local spellname = select(13, ...)        for k, val in pairs(Decurse) do            if val == spell  then               table.insert(cursesfromevent ,target)              table.insert(cursesfromevent ,spell)          end       end    end  endendframe = CreateFrame("FRAME", "OurFrame")frame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")frame:SetScript("OnEvent", EventHandler)function GetDamageTarget() if UnitExists("focus") and IsSpellInRange("Lightning Bolt", "focus") and not UnitIsDead("focus") then return ("focus") end    if IsSpellInRange("Lightning Bolt", "target") and not UnitIsDead("target")then return ("target") end   for k,v in ipairs(tanks) do    if IsSpellInRange("Lightning Bolt", member[v].name.."target")         and not UnitIsDead(member[v].name.."target")       then return (member[v].name.."target") end endendfunction isvalidhealtarget(vtarget)     if UnitInRange(vtarget)          and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(vtarget) == nil          and UnitIsVisible(vtarget) == 1         and UnitHealth(vtarget) ~=0         and UnitExists(vtarget)== 1         and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(vtarget,1)         and UnitIsConnected(vtarget) == 1         and PQR_IsOutOfSight(vtarget) == false            and UnitIsCharmed(vtarget) == nil          and UnitCanCooperate("player",vtarget)     then        return true      else        return false     endendfunction SilentCast(scspell,sctarget)    local SFX = GetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX")       SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", 0)   if sctarget ~= nil then        CastSpellByID(scspell,sctarget)           end   if sctarget == nil then      CastSpellByID(scspell)          end   SetCVar("Sound_EnableSFX", SFX)endend -- everything above here run oncemanapercent = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")mana = UnitPower("player") or 0Spell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")member = {}tanks = {}myesbuff = nillowest = 1rttarget = 1chtargets = {}chhops = {}gooey = {}local SwG = UnitBuffID("player", 79206)local mf = UnitBuffID("player", 98734)local plucked = UnitDebuffID("player", 97318)if ((SwG ~= nil ) or not(PQR_IsMoving (0.5))  or (mf ~= nil ) or (plucked ~= nil )) then moving = 0else   moving = 1endgroup = "party"members = GetNumPartyMembers()+1if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then  group = "raid"  members = GetNumRaidMembers()endif UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") then return true endfor i = 1, members, 1 do   member[i] = {}   member[i].name = group..tostring(i)    if group == "party" and i == members then member[i].name = "player" end   gooey[UnitGUID(member[i].name)] = member[i].name   local myIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name, "player") or 0   local allIncomingHeal = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name) or 0   local otherin = 0   if myIncomingHeal < allIncomingHeal then otherin = allIncomingHeal - myIncomingHeal  end   -- if myIncomingHeal ~= allIncomingHeal and myIncomingHeal ~= 0 then    local memberin = UnitGetIncomingHeals(member[i].name) or 0      member[i].health= 100 * (UnitHealth(member[i].name)+ memberin ) / UnitHealthMax(member[i].name)   member[i].healthothers = 100 * (UnitHealth(member[i].name)+ otherin ) / UnitHealthMax(member[i].name)   member[i].healthreal= 100 * UnitHealth(member[i].name) / UnitHealthMax(member[i].name)      if isvalidhealtarget(member[i].name) then       if member[i].health < member[lowest].health then lowest = i end      if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member[i].name) == "TANK" then table.insert(tanks,i) end      local hasES ,_,_,_,_,_,_,uc = UnitBuffID(member[i].name, 974)       if hasES then if uc == "player" then myesbuff = i  end end      if member[i].health < targethealth and isvalidhealtarget(member[i].name) then table.insert(chtargets,i) end      if member[i].health < hophealth then table.insert(chhops,i) end      local hasrt ,_,_,_,_,_,_, unitCaster = UnitBuffID(member[i].name, 61295)       local hasmyrt = 0      if hasrt then if unitCaster == "player" then hasmyrt = 1 end end      if member[i].health < member[rttarget].health and         isvalidhealtarget(member[i].name)         and hasmyrt == 0      then rttarget = i end   endend 


```

----------


## Kinky

Rejoice. I think I finally figured out why the rotation is sometimes stopping! Have literally stood planted in Stormwind forever running the profile without touching WoW itself, and it has yet to stop!
I'll let it run for a bit more, and do some more testing. If this is the case then I'll release an update in 30 minutes to an hour!

----------


## failroad

> Yea failroad I can't get ur prot single target to work at all they AoE profile no problem. just eh single target he stands there just doing a regular melee swings nothing else


You didn't update through svn

Ppl need to stop posting on this thread if you got questions about my profile.

----------


## Kinky

Yeah, I managed to completely sort out the rotation stopping now. (I've ran out of mana twice), but now I have to re-time some abilities which shouldn't take too long. I'll have a release ready as soon as possible!

----------


## Gabbz

> Yeah, I managed to completely sort out the rotation stopping now. (I've ran out of mana twice), but now I have to re-time some abilities which shouldn't take too long. I'll have a release ready as soon as possible!


How did you do that ?
I seldom have problems with rotation stopping on dummies, its more during fights like elegon where i see it stopping.

----------


## Kinky

Righty. Sorted out Random rotation stops. (In my demo profile, I've currently replaced Shadowbolt with Harvest Life, just to have an infinite profile running.)
It's been running for almost an hour without stopping, not even once. Just enabled and let it stood there while I've been cooking breakfast.

Level 85 alt, with 357 item level. (Used to be my Herald of the Titans alt so it has very very bad gear), currently done 146mil damage to a dummy averaging 20k DPS.

Going to fix an issue with Shadow Bolt before I release the code, (It returns a Spell Book slot error for some reason right after going out of Metamorphosis.) and run it on my Level 90 main which item level is 493.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Going to fix an issue with Shadow Bolt before I release the code, (It returns a Spell Book slot error for some reason right after going out of Metamorphosis.) and run it on my Level 90 main which item level is 493.


Sounds good  :Smile:  and geez, 493(higher then expected since you seem so busy! o_O) only 484 on my main, most likely going to be switching to demonology for any aoe intensive fights like Wind Lord since Affliction sucks so much for aoe ._.

----------


## saga3180

> Righty. Sorted out Random rotation stops. (In my demo profile, I've currently replaced Shadowbolt with Harvest Life, just to have an infinite profile running.)
> It's been running for almost an hour without stopping, not even once. Just enabled and let it stood there while I've been cooking breakfast.
> 
> Level 85 alt, with 357 item level. (Used to be my Herald of the Titans alt so it has very very bad gear), currently done 146mil damage to a dummy averaging 20k DPS.
> 
> Going to fix an issue with Shadow Bolt before I release the code, (It returns a Spell Book slot error for some reason right after going out of Metamorphosis.) and run it on my Level 90 main which item level is 493.


With your latest update it keeps getting stuck spamming dark intent.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

My 5.0.4 Profiles:Nova[Crystaltech]_Profiles.txt or http://goo.gl/Zn3at

dead link? like to get a BM rotation for PQR

----------


## Kinky

@Kinkeh: Well, raiding two evenings a week can get you somewhere! All though I sometimes have issues raiding that much even. It's a 25man guild and the people there understand my situation so it's all good, I suppose. :P I can say right now though that Demonology, while theoretically isn't the highest performing Warlock spec, is completely viable in a raiding situation as like Shadow Priests, it's a high utility spec!

Had a few things in-town I needed to do and drop off my paper at Uni before picking up my kid so I haven't fixed Shadow Bolt yet, but it shouldn't be a hard fix! (I hope)

----------


## reapagedk

my bad i deleted that but it looks like u seen it before it was removed. I went to your page and seen that it was updated.

----------


## chumii

please help me guys.. i dont know whats wrong.. 

my pqr does nothin after the first action. for example on my warrior profile (failroad) i start pqr, press key for heroic leap and after that it does nothing but autoattacks. if i /reload and start again i can do one action again (charge/leap/shockwave etc) and after that again only autohits.. yesterday it worked like a charm, today i got that issue.

----------


## crystal_tech

> My 5.0.4 Profiles:Nova[Crystaltech]_Profiles.txt or http://goo.gl/Zn3at
> 
> dead link? like to get a BM rotation for PQR


odd that the links are broken.

use an svn client and you'll have my nightly uploads
bubba-pqr-profiles - Bubba & Mentally&#39;s PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

----------


## crystal_tech

double post sorry

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh: Well, raiding two evenings a week can get you somewhere! All though I sometimes have issues raiding that much even. It's a 25man guild and the people there understand my situation so it's all good, I suppose. :P I can say right now though that Demonology, while theoretically isn't the highest performing Warlock spec, is completely viable in a raiding situation as like Shadow Priests, it's a high utility spec!
> 
> Had a few things in-town I needed to do and drop off my paper at Uni before picking up my kid so I haven't fixed Shadow Bolt yet, but it shouldn't be a hard fix! (I hope)


Okay sounds good, will give it a try in raids once you get that sorted out  :Smile:

----------


## replikatoren

Hey guys,
want some testing by experienced Assa Rogues.
I made a single target assa rotation based on simcraft. 
Just test it and give a feedback.
Everything you need to know ( glyphs, talents ) is written down in the notes.
Here the DL link --> File-Upload.net - replikator-assa-rogue-simcraft.rar

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Is there any way to make it so that the next spell casts with ABSOLUTELY NO DELAY after a spell is done casting? I set the check time to 20 ms, but there is still some slight delay. I want it to push the next key BEFORE the spell is done, not immediately after.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@ Xelper.

The code for Amber Shaper Un'Sok did not work for me.

----------


## Kinky

@TheGreatRowaH: Not possible within World of Warcraft unless you're using some kind of hack, or hacking the game itself. There's always going to be a slight delay between when the client sends the push notification for a spell, until it's registered and cleared on the server side, and the OK message coming back to you, or an Error message. (Spell not availabe, too far away, etc.)

That's where the spell Queue system comes in place. Around ~1 to 0.5 seconds before a spell is done casting, you can already start queuing the next spell you want to cast. This is basically what you consider "Cast immediately after".

I might be wrong about this point, but, it's what I've experienced so far.

----------


## Xelper

> @ Xelper.
> 
> The code for Amber Shaper Un'Sok did not work for me.


Thanks, will make some tweaks.

----------


## nilrem2004

For those wondering where did all of my thread go, well I'm wondering the same. Found this in my inbox 10 minutes ago.



> Dear nilrem2004,
> 
> You have received an infraction at OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides.
> 
> Reason: Trade thread outside of trade forum
> -------
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



My thread never explicitly asked any money for anything and my public profile has always been top notch, Donator's edition only had perks inside and some HC boss support.
All of my profiles have now been removed from dropbox, Untill I think about if I want to continue this or not. Will post you the decision.

----------


## Techz

> For those wondering where did all of my thread go, well I'm wondering the same. Found this in my inbox 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> My thread never explicitly asked any money for anything and my public profile has always been top notch, Donator's edition only had perks inside and some HC boss support.
> All of my profiles have now been removed from dropbox, Untill I think about if I want to continue this or not. Will post you the decision.



Oh please Ownedcore put his thread back up i just hit 90 and need his support so bad :-(

----------


## Gabbz

> For those wondering where did all of my thread go, well I'm wondering the same. Found this in my inbox 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> My thread never explicitly asked any money for anything and my public profile has always been top notch, Donator's edition only had perks inside and some HC boss support.
> All of my profiles have now been removed from dropbox, Untill I think about if I want to continue this or not. Will post you the decision.


Ask the admins again what you did wrong so you dont do it again.

I dont like the idea of having people donate to get the best profile. Cause its Xelpers code we all are leeching from and we all use each others codes. But its just my 2 cents.
But if its that case why you get an infraction then there are more threads like that. So its maybe not that ?
But as i stated you should ask the questions to the adminz.
Hope it all works out.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes I have send PM to Kurios since it was him who removed it asking for explanation. I mean if I did smthn against the rules ok, but I need to know what ARE the rules so to not do it again.
And as I said before, people are hitting world top 100 with public profile so the other one is not necessary to have, it's an optional and contains perks, not modified rotation or something.
The problem is I tried to search the rules, I found something in FAQ, but I couldn't find any rules for this, so I don't know what to do. Waiting for Kurios's answer now.

----------


## nilrem2004

Oh, just got answer, so apparently there shouldn't be 2 versions of profiles, 1 for public and 1 for donators.

----------


## Rubim

I'm trying to check if a rune is at 50% cooldown, for some reason this code is not working.

To get a rune half of total CD we do:
Start + Duration / 2

To get the current CD we do:
Start + Duration - GetTime()

Then to check if its half,
if Start + Duration / 2 == Start + Duration - GetTime() 

This will only cast at exactly 50, so we do, 
if Start + Duration / 2 <= Start + Duration - GetTime() 

2 Questions:

1 - Is there a way to debug to see how much is a variable? I mean, to see the value of that variable without doing e condition.
2 - Why the code below dont work?

EDIT = When, for now, i will use a variable to define what HALF is.

For me its 3~4 seconds, that will do it for now.



```

RuneHalfCD = nilfunction RuneHalfCD()    local FrostRuneHalf = 0    local UnholyRuneHalf = 0    local BloodRuneHalf = 0    local DeathRuneHalf = 0    for i=1, 6 do        if GetRuneType(i) == 1 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() / 2 then            BloodRuneHalf = BloodRuneHalf + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 2 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() / 2 then            UnholyRuneHalf = UnholyRuneHalf + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 3 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() / 2 then            FrostRuneHalf = FrostRuneHalf + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 4 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() / 2 then            DeathRuneHalf = DeathRuneHalf + 1        end    end    return BloodRuneHalf, UnholyRuneHalf, FrostRuneHalf, DeathRuneHalfend 


```




> Oh, just got answer, so apparently there shouldn't be 2 versions of profiles, 1 for public and 1 for donators.


I probably learn alot from your profiles but anyway.

You are indeed selling a profile, you are just using a nicer word.

Think about it:
If you donate to me, you can download my profile X.
If you dont you can get profile Y.

If you pay me, you will get the X.
If you dont, you will get the Y.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

> @TheGreatRowaH: Not possible within World of Warcraft unless you're using some kind of hack, or hacking the game itself. There's always going to be a slight delay between when the client sends the push notification for a spell, until it's registered and cleared on the server side, and the OK message coming back to you, or an Error message. (Spell not availabe, too far away, etc.)
> 
> That's where the spell Queue system comes in place. Around ~1 to 0.5 seconds before a spell is done casting, you can already start queuing the next spell you want to cast. This is basically what you consider "Cast immediately after".
> 
> I might be wrong about this point, but, it's what I've experienced so far.


Yeah, Spell Queue is exactly what I was talking about. PQR doesn't seem to spell queue, or does it? Or can it?

----------


## Kinky

@TheGreatRowaH: Yeah, it does that automatically depending on where in the ability list it currently is. It goes from top to bottom, X times per second. But if you want to force certain high priority spells to cast you can use SpellCancelQueuedSpell() to clear the current Spell Queue and chan

----------


## Gabbz

> Yeah, Spell Queue is exactly what I was talking about. PQR doesn't seem to spell queue, or does it? Or can it?


Well best person to answer this should be Xelper but the short version: yes PQR do use Spellqueue
Longer version is best Xelper do  :Smile:

----------


## leetspeaker

> @ Xelper.
> 
> The code for Amber Shaper Un'Sok did not work for me.


confirmed,

----------


## averykey

Hey guys got in a wreck, some guy ran a red light and slammed into my card. 
I am sorry for not updating the profile 2 days ago, It will be out today.

----------


## yourson

> Hey guys got in a wreck, some guy ran a red light and slammed into my card. 
> I am sorry for not updating the profile 2 days ago, It will be out today.


Take care and get well! Hope it's nothing bad.

----------


## Kinky

@averykey: Relax man! Take it easy.  :Smile: 

@people: I actually studied some stuff about Demonology and noticed a few things I could do to push my profiles DPS even higher. While the rotation I had put out was "good enough", a few tweaks could easily add 5k+ more DPS depending on RNG and obviously your gear. I also finished writing up the last few talents that were missing in the rotation. Dark Regeneration, Mortal Coil, Shadowfury, Soul Link, Sacrificial Pact, Dark Bargain, Unbound Will.

I have the Tier 6 talents all written up, but, all of them are so encounter, raid comp and guild spesific that I won't write any automagic way to use them, unless I put them on a toggle.
(That's why I added the rotation pause on the Left Shift button, so you could use LShift + Key for all your on-demand abilities.)

We'll see how I'll evolve the profile further today.  :Smile: 

@Rubim: It's a very simple expanation to why it's not working properly. If they didn't change too much in Mists of Pandaria for Death Knights, the last I remember was that they always have a 10 second cooldown. Half of that should be 5 seconds.

With a small adjustment to your code, you could do something like this instead:


```
function RuneCooldown()
	local FrostRune		= 0	-- Frost Runes
	local UnholyRune	= 0	-- Unholy Runes
	local BloodRune		= 0	-- Blood Runes
	local DeathRune		= 0	-- Death Runes
	
	for i=1,6 do
		if GetRuneType(i) == 1 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < 5 then
				BloodRune = BloodRune + 1
			end
		end
		
		...
		
		
	end
end
```

----------


## Gabbz

I uploaded a Frost PvP script that are much based on SM with some good stuff.
PVP frost will sheep Mouseover target if its not your target and not cc already.
it willc ast Pet Freeze on your target if you Mouseover it. I will prolly change this later.
It has a PvP blink list , ie it will blink free from things that you are able to get free from.
A


I also uploaded a Fire Mage for testing. I really want you guys to test it on Elegon and check back if its locks up. The toggle is Mousebutton 4 for burst dps 
I got some ranks with that script. But removes some abilities for testing purposes. If it dont hang on Elegon etc i will add more ablities in so we can find whats makes it hang on bosses.

There all down in my signature plz leave feedback in my thread.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...r-profile.html

----------


## failroad

> Hey guys got in a wreck, some guy ran a red light and slammed into my card. 
> I am sorry for not updating the profile 2 days ago, It will be out today.


That's some clown shit. Update your profile within the next 30 minutes or else.

----------


## Rubim

> @averykey: Relax man! Take it easy. 
> 
> @people: I actually studied some stuff about Demonology and noticed a few things I could do to push my profiles DPS even higher. While the rotation I had put out was "good enough", a few tweaks could easily add 5k+ more DPS depending on RNG and obviously your gear. I also finished writing up the last few talents that were missing in the rotation. Dark Regeneration, Mortal Coil, Shadowfury, Soul Link, Sacrificial Pact, Dark Bargain, Unbound Will.
> 
> I have the Tier 6 talents all written up, but, all of them are so encounter, raid comp and guild spesific that I won't write any automagic way to use them, unless I put them on a toggle.
> (That's why I added the rotation pause on the Left Shift button, so you could use LShift + Key for all your on-demand abilities.)
> 
> We'll see how I'll evolve the profile further today. 
> 
> ...


Kinda of true.

All runes regenerate at base 10 seconds, but if you got haste then it will ramp up quickly.

For now, editing that will do the trick. Cause i'm using the advanced frost 2handed priority by the guys from ElitistJerks, its doing great for now. Thx.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: I updated the code a bit. I figured I'd help you on your way since a lot of people seem to struggle with mathematics.
Rune cooldown time is affected by haste and haste "effects". Static haste auras like Icy Talons and Windfury Totem does not apply to this, as far as I know. The math then becomes pretty simple.

When you are affected by things like Unholy Frenzy and Time Warp/Heroism/etc, the cooldown is pushed even further down. To calculate this, you use the formula:
*10 / ((1 + (hasteBuff1% / 100)) * (1 + (hasteBuff2% / 100)) * ...) * (1 + (haste% / 100))*

As most haste effects are universal, you can calculate this by using this little function:


```
	-- Calculate current Rune cooldown time from haste effects.
	-- Static Auras doesn't apply to this! Things like Icy Talons, Windfury Totems, etc.
	if UnitBuffID("player",49016) then
		local RuneCD = (10 / (1.2 * (1 + (UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100))))
	else
		local RuneCD = (10 / (1 + (UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100)))
	end
```

When you implement this into your code, you can determine the current Rune cooldown and the "half" time mark like this:


```
function RuneCooldown()
	local FrostRune		= 0	-- Frost Runes
	local UnholyRune	= 0	-- Unholy Runes
	local BloodRune		= 0	-- Blood Runes
	local DeathRune		= 0	-- Death Runes
	
	-- Calculate current Rune cooldown time from haste effects.
	-- Static Auras doesn't apply to this! Things like Icy Talons, Windfury Totems, etc.
	if UnitBuffID("player",49016) then
		local RuneCD = (10 / (1.2 * (1 + (UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100))))
	else
		local RuneCD = (10 / (1 + (UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100)))
	end
	
	for i=1,6 do
		if GetRuneType(i) == 1 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < (RuneCD / 2) then
				BloodRune = BloodRune + 1
			end
		end
		
		...
		
		
	end
end
```

The code is very untested, but if there's anything wrong with it, I'll get the correct values as soon as I get home.  :Smile: 
I hope that helps, at least!

----------


## BallisticJoker

Any updated Enhancement shaman profiles PVE?

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim: I updated the code a bit. I figured I'd help you on your way since a lot of people seem to struggle with mathematics.
> Rune cooldown time is affected by haste and haste "effects". Static haste auras like Icy Talons and Windfury Totem does not apply to this, as far as I know. The math then becomes pretty simple.
> 
> When you are affected by things like Unholy Frenzy and Time Warp/Heroism/etc, the cooldown is pushed even further down. To calculate this, you use the formula:
> *10 / ((1 + (hasteBuff1% / 100)) * (1 + (hasteBuff2% / 100)) * ...) * (1 + (haste% / 100))*
> 
> As most haste effects are universal, you can calculate this by using this little function:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think your code will work, here's why:

IF SpellHaste = 0 wont return 5.

(10 / (1 + (UnitSpellHaste("player") / 100)))

SpellHaste = 0
0 / 100 = 0
1 + 0 = 1
1 / 10 = 0.1

======

local total = 10 - ((10 * (UnitSpellHaste("player")) / 100))
local half = total/2

Assuming Haste = 0
10 * 0 = 0
0 / 100 = 0
10 - 0 = 0

half = 10/0 = 10

Haste 50%
10 * 50 = 500
500 / 100 = 5
10 - 5 = 5

half = 5/2 = 2.5

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: Ah not really! It returns an error though because I used UnitSpellHaste("player") instead of GetMeleeHaste().
Nonetheless, why reinvent the wheel when we can get the gameclient to do it for us?



```
function RuneCooldown()
	local FrostRune		= 0		-- Frost Runes
	local UnholyRune	= 0		-- Unholy Runes
	local BloodRune		= 0		-- Blood Runes
	local DeathRune		= 0		-- Death Runes
	
	for i=1,6 do
		if GetRuneType(i) == 1 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < (select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) / 2) then
				BloodRune = BloodRune + 1
			end
		end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 2 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < (select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) / 2) then
				UnholyRune = UnholyRune + 1
			end
		end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 3 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < (select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) / 2) then
				FrostRune = FrostRune + 1
			end
		end
		if GetRuneType(i) == 4 then
			if GetRuneCooldown(i) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < (select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) / 2) then
				DeathRune = DeathRune + 1
			end
		end
	end
end
```

That should work perfectly as the second return from GetRuneCooldown() is always updated and taking haste effects and haste from gear into account before calculating the current cooldown time for any given rune.

Have fun!

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim: Ah not really! It returns an error though because I used UnitSpellHaste("player") instead of GetMeleeHaste().
> Nonetheless, why reinvent the wheel when we can get the gameclient to do it for us?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function RuneCooldown()
> 	local FrostRune		= 0		-- Frost Runes
> 	local UnholyRune	= 0		-- Unholy Runes
> ...


That was my original code, the only difference is the ( ), im gonna punch myself in the face if that works. Seriously, why i always forget something.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: Ah, your original code went like this:




```
if GetRuneType(i) == 4 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() < select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() / 2
```

Basically you were checking if the current cooldown timer of Rune X is under the current cooldown timer of Rune X. .. I just noticed it when I made the earlier suggestion.  :Smile: 

select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) will always return the cooldown time of Rune X and automatically update while under the influence of other haste effects, buffs and procs. So, dividing this number by 2 will always get you the current half cooldown timer of any given rune. I overlooked it too. :P

----------


## Albanuva

Is there a way to implement a really simple pause rotation function? I have searched but no luck  :Frown: 
Im not that skilled and i need it for a basic profile im making.

Something like holding down alt, ctrl or shift to pause and resume once released.




> Any updated Enhancement shaman profiles PVE?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## Kinky

@Albanuva: It's very easy -- 

```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then return true end
```

If you put that at the top of your rotation, when you hold down the Left Shift button, it'll completely stop your profile until you release it.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Can some Script Noxxic's BM shot rotation please I'm trying too but it's not working for me I'm brand new to coding some probably way out of my ability to do, but really want to learn how to do this.

Nevermind i like kick's better awesome job.

----------


## devilsome

Hey, PQR seems to lock up after some time ... to exclude mistakes in my profile, i only coded the mangle ability for my druid. it only contains "return true" which should be no problem but pqr locks up after around a minute. is this a known bug ? when i do this on my pally with cs it doesnt hang up. so maybe only spells involed with only gcd ?

check time is 50, increasing checktime raises time with no lock up ... maybe server side antispam ?

thanks in advance

EDIT: tested spamming mangle via keyboard macro on 25 ms loop no lockup, seems to be pqr problem

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey, PQR seems to lock up after some time ... to exclude mistakes in my profile, i only coded the mangle ability for my druid. it only contains "return true" which should be no problem but pqr locks up after around a minute. is this a known bug ? when i do this on my pally with cs it doesnt hang up. so maybe only spells involed with only gcd ?
> 
> check time is 50, increasing checktime raises time with no lock up ... maybe server side antispam ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> EDIT: tested spamming mangle via keyboard macro on 25 ms loop no lockup, seems to be pqr problem


The answer to this has been posted many times. It's an issue with morphed spells being cast by ID, which PQR does when you simply use return true. Try changing return true to CastSpellbyName("spellname") and see if it still locks up for you.

----------


## Albanuva

> @Albanuva: It's very easy -- 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then return true end
> ```
> 
> If you put that at the top of your rotation, when you hold down the Left Shift button, it'll completely stop your profile until you release it.


Perfect Mentally! +rep
Thank you very much, just what i needed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SeveredShadow

Is there a way to use abilities that involve reticles without having to click my mouse to place the spell where I want it to go?
Like Flamestrike or Death and Decay. Would be great if it could just put it where ever my mouse happened to be at the time or even just on top of my character would be fine.

If there was a function that could simulate me clicking my mouse, that would do it for me.

----------


## Xound

Just reaching out for some help, I've been using the program without any issues for awhile now, however, when using it on a friends computer I'm getting some .net unexpected errors.

Anyone know the quick fix for this? I'm trying to find an update for .net but any help would be awesome (I did try to do a forum search as well).

Jumped down to the local net cafe, similar issue, I grabbed the error tho 'Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller.'

I've run as Admin, run off a USB and off the desktop  :Frown:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just reaching out for some help, I've been using the program without any issues for awhile now, however, when using it on a friends computer I'm getting some .net unexpected errors.
> 
> Anyone know the quick fix for this? I'm trying to find an update for .net but any help would be awesome (I did try to do a forum search as well).
> 
> Jumped down to the local net cafe, similar issue, I grabbed the error tho 'Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller.'
> 
> I've run as Admin, run off a USB and off the desktop


Try installing .Net framework, or updating it, Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012

----------


## gnitor

> The answer to this has been posted many times. It's an issue with morphed spells being cast by ID, which PQR does when you simply use return true. Try changing return true to CastSpellbyName("spellname") and see if it still locks up for you.


Aaaah thanks, that explains why I saw some CastSpellbyName() using the GetSpellInfo() (or something) instead of directly CastSpellById()!

----------


## Beelzix

looking for ret pally pvp profs

----------


## Xound

> Try installing .Net framework, or updating it, Download | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012


Thanks mate, I did try that  :Frown: 

I think it might be the fact that the net cafe accounts aren't admin enabled (for a good reason I guess), so that even when I run as admin its not getting the right privileges?

----------


## Gabbz

> Is there a way to use abilities that involve reticles without having to click my mouse to place the spell where I want it to go?
> Like Flamestrike or Death and Decay. Would be great if it could just put it where ever my mouse happened to be at the time or even just on top of my character would be fine.
> 
> If there was a function that could simulate me clicking my mouse, that would do it for me.



this will simulate mousrclick:


```
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
```


Here is my Flamestrike script


```
if not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
and IsSpellKnown(2120) 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(2120)) ~= 12 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then 
  SpellCancelQueuedSpell() 
  CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(2120),nil) 
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
  return true 
end
```

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally how is your demo profile as now?

----------


## SeveredShadow

@Gabbz
I'll give that code a shot, thanks a bunch
Edit: Works like a charm

----------


## Apocalypse59

> @mentally how is your demo profile as now?


It's amazing, been using it all night.

Only issue I've had with it are some random stops in the attack rotation. 
Happens most often on bosses below 20% HP.
Also occurs after a certain period of time standing still.
I.E - Attacking the target dummy.

----------


## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret
---------------------------------------
Update from pqr or download here

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladin.zip

Hangups should be fixed, better pvp support. Better dps hopefully.
You might need to change the how wait time from 0.2 to 0.1 depending on your gear. Simcraft has me at 0.2 right now.



Left ctrl single modes
Left shift aoe modes
Left alt, Manual es/lh/hp
Right ctrl, sacred shield
Right shift, skips fading/hour, pauses rotation
Right alt, hand of freedom, emanc if hof not avail

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> It's amazing, been using it all night.
> 
> Only issue I've had with it are some random stops in the attack rotation. 
> Happens most often on bosses below 20% HP.
> Also occurs after a certain period of time standing still.
> I.E - Attacking the target dummy.


How do you fix it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> It's amazing, been using it all night.
> 
> Only issue I've had with it are some random stops in the attack rotation. 
> Happens most often on bosses below 20% HP.
> Also occurs after a certain period of time standing still.
> I.E - Attacking the target dummy.


Are you using the latest update? I read she said she found the solution to that issue, maybe she havent released it just yet.

----------


## averykey

Just did a small fix to inq handling, should be better.

update from pqr

----------


## reapagedk

Yea I'm not having any problems with mentally's demo profile stopping. I just had to take auto buffing out when running randoms. found out if a shaman is in the group it only spams dark intent. and happily can say she already knows about the problem and is working on a fix for it

----------


## Kinky

@cameronmc88: Fixing an issue with the AoE and Standard profile that causes some hang-ups (my bad!) and it should be released after that.  :Smile:

----------


## replikatoren

ROGUE Simcraft Assassination and Combat Profile

Hey guys,
made an Assassination and Combat Profile for Rogues. You need to have a LVL 90 Rogue.
Talents you need you can find here Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Combat Profile is not tested, so give me some feedback on it if it works or not.

*ASSASINATION:*

_Glyphs:_
Vendetta

_Keybindings:_
Right CTRL Toggle AOE / SingleRight Shift Toggle CDsLeft ALT Pause Rotation

*Combat:*

_Glyphs:_
Adrenalin Rush

_Keybindings:_
Right CTRL Toggle AOE / SingleRight Shift Toggle CDsLeft ALT Pause RotationRight ALT Toggle Blood Fury

You can download the profile here:
File-Upload.net - Replikator-Nov-11-Rogue-Rotation.rar

Hope you like it and can give me some feedback so I can improve it.
Happy killing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome, more profiles the better! ^^ +rep

----------


## blacknightlll

^^ill give it a try in a bit when I can roll my lazy butt out of bed lol

----------


## Deathsmind

Im having a problem with PQR working on my laptop. Im getting this error whenever i try and open it.



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: String was not recognized as a valid Boolean.
   at System.Boolean.Parse(String value)
   at System.Convert.ToBoolean(String value)
   at ..()
   at ..(Object , EventArgs )
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
    Assembly Version: 2.1.9.0
    Win32 Version: 2.1.9
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Eric%20%26%20Erika/Desktop/PQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Eric%20%26%20Erika/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B6784c0bb-7c49-40cd-b302-501333835856%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
{a122004b-2e76-476e-af53-d58a10c887dd}
    Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.1.9
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Eric%20%26%20Erika/Desktop/PQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im having a problem with PQR working on my laptop. Im getting this error whenever i try and open it.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> ...


are you renaming the exe if so make sure that you rename the .exe.config file to the same name as the exe.

----------


## blacknightlll

> ROGUE Simcraft Assassination and Combat Profile
> 
> Hey guys,
> made an Assassination and Combat Profile for Rogues. You need to have a LVL 90 Rogue.
> Talents you need you can find here Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
> Combat Profile is not tested, so give me some feedback on it if it works or not.
> 
> *ASSASINATION:*
> 
> ...


Tried it out in a fail lfr only thing I complain about so far is the cd toggle notification doesn't go away just stays there. Even if I turn it off the rotation it's still there

----------


## Deathsmind

No im not renaming anything. i just put PQR on my laptop. I downloaded it. used the updater. It creates the file and then i run it. Gives me that error. It asks me to continue or quit. Even when i hit continue it acts weird. It wont let me set all the keybinds to run it. It then wont let me put a profile in even though i have the profile in the right place.

----------


## freaki

@deathsmind Try installing .Net framework, or updating it

----------


## replikatoren

> Tried it out in a fail lfr only thing I complain about so far is the cd toggle notification doesn't go away just stays there. Even if I turn it off the rotation it's still there


Well, I know, I like it that way. Which spec did you try ? If not combat, then if you got some time test Combat please. It`s totally untested and I don`t even know if it works  :Wink:

----------


## GRB

Well guys, using PQR have many usefull ways, and this is a proof of concept.

Made a bot for BG's out of boredoom, lol. Its all explained in my PQR profiles. Check it out.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] - GRB profiles)

----------


## Dominium

Anyone interested in a holy paladin PvP profile? I got a private Cokx holy PvP remake for MoP (Cokx profile is just the 'framework' u can say)

----------


## blacknightlll

> Well, I know, I like it that way. Which spec did you try ? If not combat, then if you got some time test Combat please. It`s totally untested and I don`t even know if it works


I tested assassination. Ill give combat a try in a bit when I get back on.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Anyone interested in a holy paladin PvP profile? I got a private Cokx holy PvP remake for MoP (Cokx profile is just the 'framework' u can say)


Been thinking about lvling a pally healer for pve/p out of pure boredom. My guild doesn't raid anymore so ill play with it I've its released

----------


## aLorzy91

> Anyone interested in a holy paladin PvP profile? I got a private Cokx holy PvP remake for MoP (Cokx profile is just the 'framework' u can say)


I definetly am!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

Hey guys, another update for the ret rotation, out of range support for pvp only. Since range checks are broken for some bosses.
Better execution sentence handling, it would cast if you had a cd available, it wont anymore.

If anyone notices anything let me know.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Well, I know, I like it that way. Which spec did you try ? If not combat, then if you got some time test Combat please. It`s totally untested and I don`t even know if it works


Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 11/11/12 14:20:02
Count: 64
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 1
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

soon as i turned it on

----------


## rovillien

> Anyone interested in a holy paladin PvP profile? I got a private Cokx holy PvP remake for MoP (Cokx profile is just the 'framework' u can say)


Yeah i'm interrested  :Smile:

----------


## barandeniz

> Anyone interested in a holy paladin PvP profile? I got a private Cokx holy PvP remake for MoP (Cokx profile is just the 'framework' u can say)


i am very interested in both pvp holy and retri paladin profiles.

----------


## GRB

Updated the BG bot to also include logging of the chat, that way u can understand better if anyone have report you.

Link: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] - GRB profiles)

----------


## replikatoren

> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 11/11/12 14:20:02
> Count: 64
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


Got all Talents activated which i suggested ? Especially Anticipation is really important.
By now, I do not understand what the error is, I just started "coding" a few days a go. And by coding I mean, I am throwing codes together.
So plz tell me if you got Anticipation

----------


## blacknightlll

Yes I got anticipation. I'll go through it and see what's going on

----------


## blacknightlll

@replikeatoren
There a reason you have 
If PQR_RotationStarted == true the 
PQR_RotationStarted = false

Edit: ok I been through all of it and only thing I can think of is somewhere your interfering with PQR. Keeps wanting to do 
If PQR_Addonl_Loaded == nil 
And I don't see it anywhere in your coding

----------


## replikatoren

> @replikeatoren
> There a reason you have 
> If PQR_RotationStarted == true the 
> PQR_RotationStarted = false


Theres nothing wrong with my Initiliaze-Pve Ability ... It has to be something with the Basic Combat Rotation ... Damn, if I would have an LVL 90 rogue I could test it

Download http://www.file-upload.net/download-...ation.rar.html and try Combat Spec out. Ive changed some Spell-IDs ... maybe it works now

----------


## blacknightlll

Dl new one and still doing it. Even deleted your old files and did it fresh still an error. Assassination is fine no errors at all. Just combat

----------


## darkkinght

so do i have to move my tooon and it just dones my moves ,and can i get ban from this and if so what is the % that i can get bann?

----------


## reapagedk

chance of being banned using any third party program so if you don't want to risk losing your account don't use this.

----------


## gamer6321

Can anyone help me out with the Feral PvE profile xm5ferpve. I want to allow it to weave in Healing Touches when Below 30 Energy and has the buff Predatory Swiftness. and if it is possible to add in Nature's Swiftness CD with a healing touch to enable me to maximize dps with Dream of Cenarius

16974 Predatory Swiftness
132158 Nature's Swiftness
5185 Healing Touch

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Can anyone help me out with the Feral PvE profile xm5ferpve. I want to allow it to weave in Healing Touches when Below 30 Energy and has the buff Predatory Swiftness. and if it is possible to add in Nature's Swiftness CD with a healing touch to enable me to maximize dps with Dream of Cenarius
> 
> 16974 Predatory Swiftness
> 132158 Nature's Swiftness
> 5185 Healing Touch


Have you tried Firepongs or Cokx feralprofiles? I think at least one or both does that.

----------


## howardiv

When I use pqr is will sometimes in arena make it impossible for me to cast. I can't do anything. If I reload ui all I See is blank action bars with no icons up.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> When I use pqr is will sometimes in arena make it impossible for me to cast. I can't do anything. If I reload ui all I See is blank action bars with no icons up.


Any profile in specific this happens with? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xound

> 


Hey mate, I was wondering if I could make two suggestions  :Smile: 

1. Is it possible to add a range check to popping CD's? 
Whats happening is CD's are being popped through phases where there is no up-time/boss re-positioning. I'll make the same suggestions to Disc as well, so we can implement it into the Burst options in his/your PvP profile.

2. Removing the auto-cast of DnD on mouse-over, and enabling it on shift press.
I tried to add these features myself, but I think without writing the profile myself I run the risk of doing permanent damage  :Frown: 

Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

----------


## Donoverdose

Is there a updated Elemental shammy profile?

----------


## replikatoren

> Dl new one and still doing it. Even deleted your old files and did it fresh still an error. Assassination is fine no errors at all. Just combat


Ok. I think I fixed it now. Download this here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/100648461/Re...20Rotation.rar and take rotation ( combat rotation, not combat rotation under 90.. forgot to remove it)
Waiting for your feedback if it works or not

----------


## Discipline

> Does anyone know or have a link to any MOP frost dk 2h pvp? Very new to this but can't seem to find an up-to-date version


My signature.
Look better next time ;p


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## blacknightlll

[QUOTE=replikatoren;2584050]Ok. I think I fixed it now. Download this here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/100648461/Re...20Rotation.rar and take rotation ( combat rotation, not combat rotation under 90.. forgot to remove it)
Waiting for your feedback if it works or not[/QUOTE

still doing it boss idk what to tell you.... saw you didnt put abilitys in the zip file try reloading everything up

aoe ass doesnt do anything

----------


## phasechange

Does anyone how to code the use of the Cobalt Frag Bomb from the Frag Belt tinker for Engineering?

----------


## replikatoren

[QUOTE=blacknightlll;2584560]


> Ok. I think I fixed it now. Download this here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/100648461/Re...20Rotation.rar and take rotation ( combat rotation, not combat rotation under 90.. forgot to remove it)
> Waiting for your feedback if it works or not[/QUOTE
> 
> still doing it boss idk what to tell you.... saw you didnt put abilitys in the zip file try reloading everything up
> 
> aoe ass doesnt do anything


Hey sry, my fail... dl new one and replace everything http://dl.dropbox.com/u/100648461/Re...20Rotation.rar

----------


## jackson27

Does anyone have any idea who's making *the* monk / windwalker profile?

The few I've seen about recently aren't great, and ignore or overlook many key features to the rotation, or class.

Best Ive tried or seen, was the Simcraft, 1Hander one that was uploaded. But even that has some severe issues (touch of death priority, and firing off is terribly late/delayed. 


Just kinda curious whos the one to watch, for future updates ect.

I figured it would be nova, but sadly not this time  :Frown:

----------


## Dominium

Since Cokx isn't going to continue his paladin PvP profiles, I have rewritten his holy profile to work with Mists of Pandaria.

I have added several useful abilities, such as instant flag pickup, Beacon of Light swapping (this increased my healing by A LOT), force dispel on left alt, auto dispel mouseover from CC as long as there is no dispel protection, auto turn undead on mouseover, use gloves enchant as engineers. I also had to do quite a lot of updating due to API changes (Hand of Freedom and the targeting logic gave me a nightmare, but managed to work it out).

This profile is made for RBGs/BG. I would never use a PQR profile in arena as a healer, but if you want to then feel free.

Keybinds:

* Left Shift - pause
* Left Control - denounce spam
* Left alt - force cleanse mouseover

*GLYPHS*

There is one VERY important glyph that is pretty much a must have and that is Glyph of Beacon of Light.

For the second and third I'd suggest Flash of Light and Turn Undead (actually, Turn undead is almost mandatory).

*Talents*

I would highly suggest Eternal Flame (for BGs) and Holy Prism. Rest it's your choice altho the profile isn't made to work with Holy Avenger.


I hope you enjoy using my profile, please post feedback or some ideas on what to add/change.

*Download (CHECK GLYPHS SECTION FIRST!)*

http://db.tt/VtkaWhiF

NOTE - this is my PRIVATE profile. It probably wont work with languages other then english. Some things *might* bug out for you, although I doubt that.

----------


## dalaria23

> @cameronmc88: Fixing an issue with the AoE and Standard profile that causes some hang-ups (my bad!) and it should be released after that.


I dont know what is buggy for me in release 1.2 but it still consuming mana without any damage... works fine 1.0 on lock 89 Demo.. some ideas Mentally? Client EU Spanish...

----------


## barandeniz

> Since Cokx isn't going to continue his paladin PvP profiles, I have rewritten his holy profile to work with Mists of Pandaria.
> 
> I have added several useful abilities, such as instant flag pickup, Beacon of Light swapping (this increased my healing by A LOT), force dispel on left alt, auto dispel mouseover from CC as long as there is no dispel protection, auto turn undead on mouseover, use gloves enchant as engineers. I also had to do quite a lot of updating due to API changes (Hand of Freedom and the targeting logic gave me a nightmare, but managed to work it out).
> 
> This profile is made for RBGs/BG. I would never use a PQR profile in arena as a healer, but if you want to then feel free.
> 
> Keybinds:
> 
> * Left Shift - pause
> ...


Thank you for sharing this , let me try it for some feedback. and i wonder can you update ur ret pvp profile such as auto holy prism + cleanse + hand of sacriface + HoF and so. ? anyway thanks again for updating paladin profiles.

----------


## Kinky

@dalaria23: New version coming sometime today, actually.  :Smile:  Not sure why you're experiencing problems but the new profile is gonna blow the waters from the old one.

----------


## barandeniz

Could any1 implement hammer of light to bubas holy paladin rotation please ? or sheepmoons  :Stick Out Tongue:  holy prism implementation would be nice also.

----------


## blacknightlll

I tried looking around in the profiles section but is anyone working on resto shammy pvp/e profile. Was thinking about lvling one if their pretty good

----------


## js1974

I'm looking for some help to make sure that an item use and spell are always perfectly in sync with each other. When they are in the rotation as different abilities sometimes they sync up and sometimes they don't. Both the glove tinker synapse springs and the ability execution sentence are both 60 sec cds.

Is there a way to make sure that when you use one the other gets priority on being cast? Previously I was using the following code.



```

local ss = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 126734)if ss then    return trueend 


```

Then in the spell ID I have 114916

So primarily setup so if the synapse springs buff is on me it will cast execution sentence is this the best way to handle it?

----------


## Kinky

Add /use 10 to your Execution Sentence in the "Action" field. That'll make sure that you always use Synapse Springs whenever you use Execution Sentence.

----------


## barandeniz

> Since Cokx isn't going to continue his paladin PvP profiles, I have rewritten his holy profile to work with Mists of Pandaria.
> 
> I have added several useful abilities, such as instant flag pickup, Beacon of Light swapping (this increased my healing by A LOT), force dispel on left alt, auto dispel mouseover from CC as long as there is no dispel protection, auto turn undead on mouseover, use gloves enchant as engineers. I also had to do quite a lot of updating due to API changes (Hand of Freedom and the targeting logic gave me a nightmare, but managed to work it out).
> 
> This profile is made for RBGs/BG. I would never use a PQR profile in arena as a healer, but if you want to then feel free.
> 
> Keybinds:
> 
> * Left Shift - pause
> ...


Date: 2012-11-12 23:49:02
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 80 and PQR_SpellAva..."] line 1:
attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
[C]: ?
[string "if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 80 and PQR_SpellAva..."]:1: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214 

i am taking this error when i load the profile , any ideas ? it doesnt heal at all.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @dalaria23: New version coming sometime today, actually.  Not sure why you're experiencing problems but the new profile is gonna blow the waters from the old one.


Lovely, why didnt I know this before <3

----------


## Kinky

Just going to look into why Dark Intent is spamming in groups/raids/etc before I release the profile! It's very strange though because the supplied function should be fool-proof. :P Bad Blizzard.

Nevermind: The function is bugged so, I'm going to implement my own function!

----------


## Xound

> I uploaded my Unholy Death Knight update onto my SVN
> 
> Also added my super simple HPally. Removed CD's and stuff like that, just working on the rotation again. Trying to keep it from locking up and stuff like that


Your mouseover Holy Paly profile is amazing dude! Never locked up or anything.

----------


## js1974

> Add /use 10 to your Execution Sentence in the "Action" field. That'll make sure that you always use Synapse Springs whenever you use Execution Sentence.


I tried that and it never went off at all, Not sure what kept it from going off but i'll look through the code for anything else that could have caused it to skip it.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> @dalaria23: New version coming sometime today, actually.  Not sure why you're experiencing problems but the new profile is gonna blow the waters from the old one.


Awesome, looking forward to trying out.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Just going to look into why Dark Intent is spamming in groups/raids/etc before I release the profile! It's very strange though because the supplied function should be fool-proof. :P Bad Blizzard.
> 
> Nevermind: The function is bugged so, I'm going to implement my own function!




```
-- Spellpower Multiplier Buff
if Nova_Spells[PQ_DI].known then
	if not GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(5) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DI),nil) return true
	end
end
```

You specified nil as the target, should be "player".

----------


## Kaylo

> Does anyone how to code the use of the Cobalt Frag Bomb from the Frag Belt tinker for Engineering?


You can only do it like nova did with death and decay as far as i know. You can have it be thrown at mouse location when you push for example right shift key. You cant have it to auto throw it to the mob you are currently targetting and hit all around it. I use frag belt myself and i have it on a mouse button and throw it myself. Its off GCD so i think you are better off doing it yourself and save the modifier keys for other things. Been interested for it to auto throw it on packs myself without the player have to do any interaction but doesnt look like it can be done right now. If you raid HoF, dont use it when you AoE on Wind Lord Mel'jarak cause it will break the CC'd mobs. Landshark is ok cause its pure dmg. Downside is you can only use it once per fight.

----------


## barandeniz

> Date: 2012-11-12 23:49:02
> ID: 2
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 80 and PQR_SpellAva..."] line 1:
> attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
> [string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
> [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
> ...


Its because of Holy Prism , could any1 fix this please? Also auto Cleanse on CCs would be great imo.

----------


## Pharoh523

I ran through about 50 pages of this massive thread, is there a PVP windwalker code out there? I would be willing to give feedback and I think I could swing a donation to a worthy one.

----------


## Ralphiuss

What option is there to add something that says don't heal this target when this debuff...with out adding a check to every spell.

----------


## llamageek

> Does anyone have any idea who's making *the* monk / windwalker profile?
> 
> The few I've seen about recently aren't great, and ignore or overlook many key features to the rotation, or class.
> 
> Best Ive tried or seen, was the Simcraft, 1Hander one that was uploaded. But even that has some severe issues (touch of death priority, and firing off is terribly late/delayed. 
> 
> 
> Just kinda curious whos the one to watch, for future updates ect.
> 
> I figured it would be nova, but sadly not this time


The best windwalker profile out their is the one from Nova's SVN(i did some slight modifying of the rotation/code) but other than most of them are unfinished or do not work properly yet. Rubim is working away at one but he is busy with his dk profiles atm.

----------


## darksahde

I wish to know what's wrong with this... can't get it work at all.



```
if (not UnitBuffID("player", 53224)) or 
if (select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 53224)) - GetTime() <= 3)
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil)
return true end
```

Thanks

Edit:
I want to cast Steady Shot when there is no steady focus or steady focus is less than 3sec. If there is a better way to write this, please tell me.

----------


## reapagedk

Looking forward to the update @mentally your current one rocks.

----------


## Kinky

@deadpanstiffy: Yeah.. I noticed. :P But the function itself is quite bugged in raids/dungeons because it doesn't update dynamically. I've had a few occasions where I've had Dark Intent on, but the function simply returning nil.

Managed a new release before bed!
*You can download the new versions of both the Shadow Priest and Demonology Warlock through the PQR Rotation Manager!!*

For everyone else
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v7.0.4
Mentally's [Nova] Demonology Warlock v1.4.2

Or you can simply checkout our SVN repository!
My profiles will *always* stay free.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile:

----------


## ZidaneT

> I wish to know what's wrong with this... can't get it work at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if (not UnitBuffID("player", 53224)) or 
> if (select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 53224)) - GetTime() <= 3)
> and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
> then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil)
> ...




```
if ( (not UnitBuffID("player", 53224))
or (select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 53224)) - GetTime() <= 3) )
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil)
return true end
```

the if on the second line was not enclosed properly. just use one if, and braces to dictate order of conditions.  :Smile: 

note: it's untested, i just fixed the obvious (to me) error.

----------


## Kinky

I've got an update planned for the data file soon which should improve all the Nova profiles' DPS. It should for Demonology, make Dark Soul: Knowledge usage more efficient and allow all our profiles to (if coded for it) to be used during leveling and properly take into account "all" bosses. (Dungeon, World and Raid Bosses.)

Stay tuned.  :Big Grin: 

@Darksahde: Your code is flawed. You're not encapsulating it correctly and it has no sanity check. Topped off, you're trying to cast Steady Shot on no target!


```
if (UnitBuffID("player",53224) and select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
		or not UnitBuffID("player",53224))
	and not PQR_IsMoving(0.3)
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),"target") return true end
```

This piece of code does the following:
- Checks to see if you actually have Steady Focus first, then checks if the timer is 3 seconds or less
- If none of the above is true, you've establied for a fact that we have no Steady Focus active
- After the above two checks, it checks if you're not moving before executing the cast code.
- Note: when using CastSpellByName() it's important to remember that it takes 2 inputs. Either GetSpellInfo(ID) or the spell name and your desired target.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow mentally, wish I could +rep you more . Might throw you some holler dollar at the end of the month ;D I suggest though that you put an info-txt to the profiles in the svn so that you can click that yellow triangle in PQR to learn about keybinds and modifiers etc, now I see that some of the profiles there already has it, but not all does and it would be of great help while using them ^^

----------


## Kinky

Meh, my kid's sick so it's not going to be any sleep for me tonight.

@Ninjaderp: Thanks for the kind words.  :Smile:  I'm actually working on further improvements already with proper cooldown management for Dark Soul: Knowledge, rather than blowing it right off the bat on any kind of mobs. Expect it to come soon*TM*.

Just needs some testing before I actually include it into my profiles no.  :Smile:  I'll also get to adding those text files which you pointed out. ^_^

----------


## Donoverdose

Will to donate to anyone who can make a updated Ele shammy profile and teach me how to use PQR as I'm useless xD

PM me if interested.

----------


## reapagedk

sorry that your kid is sick @ mentally. Shooting +4 rep your way though for your hard work on an amazing Demo profile.

----------


## Kinky

Haha, thanks readagedk.  :Smile:  Don't have school today luckily. I just made another quick commit, adding two text files with the Shadow Priest and Demonology Warlock notes and keybindings to them.

----------


## barandeniz

Any1 have low level pvp elemental shaman profile arround ?

----------


## Rubim

> I've got an update planned for the data file soon which should improve all the Nova profiles' DPS. It should for Demonology, make Dark Soul: Knowledge usage more efficient and allow all our profiles to (if coded for it) to be used during leveling and properly take into account "all" bosses. (Dungeon, World and Raid Bosses.)
> 
> Stay tuned. 
> 
> @Darksahde: Your code is flawed. You're not encapsulating it correctly and it has no sanity check. Topped off, you're trying to cast Steady Shot on no target!
> 
> 
> ```
> if (UnitBuffID("player",53224) and select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
> ...


A new DATA FILE? That's awesome.

"to be used during leveling and properly take into account "all" bosses. (Dungeon, World and Raid Bosses.)"

Fantastic news for my profiles.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: Huh? You're basing your profiles on our Data file? :P

----------


## Gabbz

Updated my fire mage profile with Nether Tempest, and more changes to the Frost PvP Burst profile.

Check it out at:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...r-profile.html
and plz leave feedbacks !

----------


## dalaria23

> @dalaria23: New version coming sometime today, actually.  Not sure why you're experiencing problems but the new profile is gonna blow the waters from the old one.


Tnks . I try as soon as possible.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @Rubim: Huh? You're basing your profiles on our Data file? :P


Psssh all the profiles I create and use personally are all based off of Nova technology ;p 

Question to you though Mentally or anyone of Team Nova...

Could there be a process to add a check to " If this target has this debuff, do not heal" or do I need to add a check into each spell with a "if not "debuff" then return true" kind of thing?

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim: Huh? You're basing your profiles on our Data file? :P


Why not? 

Nova_Unitinfo, Nova_Pause, Nova_mod, Target_Info, Glyphcheck.

Why would i not use it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

A

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

What happens if i use PQR_SpellAvailable on a spell that i dont have?

----------


## crystal_tech

> What happens if i use PQR_SpellAvailable on a spell that i dont have?


like to check if a spell is rdy on another unit?

hmm it seems my sig was edited/filtered so i'll update it.

----------


## Kinkeh

> What happens if i use PQR_SpellAvailable on a spell that i dont have?


I'm assuming it would return null and do nothing and skip that ability(until it's learned or you enter something with it), or pause the rotation at that ability. I'm thinking the first thing though.

----------


## Xelper

As long as it is a valid spell ID (in WoW) it will return false.


```
	function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)
		local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
		local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
		local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
		local spellUsable = IsUsableSpell(spellID)
		local spellAvailable = false


		if spellUsable then
			if spellStartTime ~= nil and gcdStartTime ~= nil then
				local spellTimeLeft = spellStartTime + spellDuration - GetTime()
				local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()
				if gcdTimeLeft <= 0 then
				
					--Our GCD spell is not on CD.
					if spellTimeLeft <= PQR_SpellAvailableTime then
						--spell will be off CD within 50ms.
						spellAvailable = true 
					end
				else
					--Out GCD spell is on CD.
					if spellTimeLeft <= gcdTimeLeft + PQR_SpellAvailableTime then
						--spell time left is less than GCD time left + 50ms.
						spellAvailable = true
					end
				end
			end
		end


		return spellAvailable
	end
```

----------


## Rubim

> As long as it is a valid spell ID (in WoW) it will return false.
> 
> 
> ```
> 	function PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)
> 		local gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()
> 		local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)
> 		local spellStartTime, spellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(spellID)
> 		local spellUsable = IsUsableSpell(spellID)
> ...


Thats exactly what i need.

By returning false, i can make nice leveling profile.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: You nut. It's already in PQR itself.
@Ralphiuss: It's hard to make. I'll see what I can do if it's not already inside the Data file. However, you could add to your a simple line like:


```
if UnitDebuffID(target,spellID) then return false end
```

Almost at the very top of your profile, before you execute your healing code.

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim: You nut. It's already in PQR itself.
> @Ralphiuss: It's hard to make. I'll see what I can do if it's not already inside the Data file. However, you could add to your a simple line like:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitDebuffID(target,spellID) then return false end
> ```
> 
> Almost at the very top of your profile, before you execute your healing code.


I know  :Smile: 

Dunno why you think that i was not aware of that!

I trough that it would return nil, but since he made 'false' by default then that will do it.

----------


## Kinky

@Rubim: Ah, alrighty! I'm just tired, haha.

----------


## daveyboyuk

@mentally gettin a error with ur new profiles , its asking for the data file however its in the correct place and is deffinatly there also it is the updated one . tried update through pqr and svn doesnt make any difference

----------


## darksahde

> I've got an update planned for the data file soon which should improve all the Nova profiles' DPS. It should for Demonology, make Dark Soul: Knowledge usage more efficient and allow all our profiles to (if coded for it) to be used during leveling and properly take into account "all" bosses. (Dungeon, World and Raid Bosses.)
> 
> Stay tuned. 
> 
> @Darksahde: Your code is flawed. You're not encapsulating it correctly and it has no sanity check. Topped off, you're trying to cast Steady Shot on no target!
> 
> 
> ```
> if (UnitBuffID("player",53224) and select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
> ...


Thank you very much.

----------


## Kinky

@To everyone who's been getting errors with my new profile! It's because of me being tired and writing a function wrong. I'll have a SVN update in a few minutes which should fix all errors AND make the Demonology Warlock profile (in the beginning) usable on any level as it now properly determines Normal and Heroic Dungeon bosses and of course Raid bosses. This should greatly improve performance on all the cooldowns and not make you waste them on trash, for example.

*Edit: The changes are up.*
Update your SVN and/or Update the Demonology Warlock profile through the PQR Rotation Manager!
This will fix the issues people were having with the Data file not loading AND further improve the Demonology Profile's DPS as you can now run with the AoE/Standard profile -everywhere- without being afraid of it blowing your cooldowns. It'll check your target first.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> @To everyone who's been getting errors with my new profile! It's because of me being tired and writing a function wrong. I'll have a SVN update in a few minutes which should fix all errors AND make the Demonology Warlock profile (in the beginning) usable on any level as it now properly determines Normal and Heroic Dungeon bosses and of course Raid bosses. This should greatly improve performance on all the cooldowns and not make you waste them on trash, for example.
> 
> *Edit: The changes are up.*
> Update your SVN and/or Update the Demonology Warlock profile through the PQR Rotation Manager!
> This will fix the issues people were having with the Data file not loading AND further improve the Demonology Profile's DPS as you can now run with the AoE/Standard profile -everywhere- without being afraid of it blowing your cooldowns. It'll check your target first.
> 
> As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.


Wooo! result time, I only got screen caps of two fights, both of which I guess you can't really get an accurate DPS result but it seems to be pretty awesome. =]
Grand Empress Shek'zeer(Under me is a feral druid, who is an item level above me):

Amber-shaper Un'sok (After looking up both of the mages, they both fairly out gear me):

----------


## snowhawk

> @To everyone who's been getting errors with my new profile! It's because of me being tired and writing a function wrong. I'll have a SVN update in a few minutes which should fix all errors AND make the Demonology Warlock profile (in the beginning) usable on any level as it now properly determines Normal and Heroic Dungeon bosses and of course Raid bosses. This should greatly improve performance on all the cooldowns and not make you waste them on trash, for example.
> 
> *Edit: The changes are up.*
> Update your SVN and/or Update the Demonology Warlock profile through the PQR Rotation Manager!
> This will fix the issues people were having with the Data file not loading AND further improve the Demonology Profile's DPS as you can now run with the AoE/Standard profile -everywhere- without being afraid of it blowing your cooldowns. It'll check your target first.
> 
> As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.


Had a UI lock up during wind lord after updating to 1.4.3 through PQR, so I reverted back to 1.4.2.

----------


## Kinky

@snowhawk: Yeah. After updating you have to physically restart PQR and do a /reload within World of Warcraft to "reload" the Data file. (The lockups was probably because a new function was introduced which the Demonology Warlock profile is using!)

@Kinkeh: Awesome! Fire Mages molest everyone on the meters though if they're anywhere near half-decent. :x Or using PQR!

----------


## Donoverdose

Still willing to donate to anyone who can make or direct me to a upto date Ele Shammy profile with Elemental Blast in the rotation, also need someone to teach me how to use PQR as something is wrong or i'm just really stupid... I'm guessing number2 >.>

Any help will be much appreciated. Send me a pm or reply here or add me to Skype: Blackmamba19191

----------


## dklcfr

> Still willing to donate to anyone who can make or direct me to a upto date Ele Shammy profile with Elemental Blast in the rotation, also need someone to teach me how to use PQR as something is wrong or i'm just really stupid... I'm guessing number2 >.>
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated. Send me a pm or reply here or add me to Skype: Blackmamba19191


heres an Elemental Profile ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## barandeniz

Can someone add Holy Prism and Light's Hammer to nova's or sheepmoons PvE Holy Paladin profiles please ?

----------


## gongmang1

> local i = 1
> local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)
> while buff do
> if bufftype == "Magic" or buff == "Enrage" then
> return true
> end
> i = i + 1;
> buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)
> end



sometimes can not cast Tranquilizing Shot dispel
the enrage buff.How to fix it? @Sheuron

----------


## Kinky

Good morning guys! I'm going to update the Shadow Priest profile with the new boss check function I created and update it, should better performance in Normal and Heroic Dungeons from Cataclysm and Mists of Pandaria.

I'll continue to add content to the function itself so it supports the other expansion packs' dungeons as well as Vanilla.

----------


## saga3180

> Can someone add Holy Prism and Light's Hammer to nova's or sheepmoons PvE Holy Paladin profiles please ?


Light's Hammer

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end


Holy prism

if members[1].HP < 90
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end

----------


## lantus

> Good morning guys! I'm going to update the Shadow Priest profile with the new boss check function I created and update it, should better performance in Normal and Heroic Dungeons from Cataclysm and Mists of Pandaria.
> 
> I'll continue to add content to the function itself so it supports the other expansion packs' dungeons as well as Vanilla.


Thanks for the update!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Good morning guys! I'm going to update the Shadow Priest profile with the new boss check function I created and update it, should better performance in Normal and Heroic Dungeons from Cataclysm and Mists of Pandaria.
> 
> I'll continue to add content to the function itself so it supports the other expansion packs' dungeons as well as Vanilla.


Sounds awesome! Looking forward to hear about it more in-detail ^^

----------


## reapagedk

Yay Mentally for president. Nah jk thanks for the updates. Your kid feeling any better?

----------


## Kinky

@reapagedk: Yeah, thank you. We went to the doctors yesterday and got him some medicine so he's feeling a bit better today!
@Ninjaderp: I'll explain it more in detail once I'm getting close to finishing it.  :Smile:  It's very simple, really.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> sometimes can not cast Tranquilizing Shot dispel
> the enrage buff.How to fix it? @Sheuron




```
for i=1,40 do
	local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)
	if buff then
		if bufftype == "Magic"
		or bufftype == "Enrage" then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## barandeniz

> Light's Hammer
> 
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> ...


its for novas profie?

----------


## Taran32

> @reapagedk: Yeah, thank you. We went to the doctors yesterday and got him some medicine so he's feeling a bit better today!
> @Ninjaderp: I'll explain it more in detail once I'm getting close to finishing it.  It's very simple, really.


Mentally, is there any way you could link a working Cascade code that doesn't require your data file? Wanted to add one to my current SP PvP profile, but adding yours gives LUA errors. I'm assuming it's because it's not pulling from the Data file. Is there anything I could use with a simple check for is RightAltKeyDown (or a keybind in general)?

----------


## Kinky

@Taran32:


```
local PQ_Cascade = 121135
local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell
local PQ_DCascade = 127632

if IsSpellKnown(PQ_Cascade)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_DCascade)
	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
	and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == 1
	and IsRightAltKeyDown()
	and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
then
	SpellStopCasting()
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DCascade),"target")
end
```

That should work. It's because of PQ_Cascade and PQ_DCascade pointing towards nothing.  :Smile: 

*Edit:*
Just updated the Shadow Priest profile with the new cooldown function, it should now properly use cooldowns and such on Dungeon bosses as well as Raid bosses regardless.  :Smile:

----------


## CharleyWex

@Mentally

Sweet, sweet demo profile. There is ONE thing I've noticed. Sometimes(very rare) the profile will shift out of meta immediately after shifting into it. I think what is causing the problem is a near simultaneous cast of shadowbolt and meta where meta gets cast first then shadowbolt before it has time to change to touch of chaos. This locks up the profile until the meta CD is up and it can shift into meta again. Might be able to fix by adding a slight delay after shifting into meta before casting ToC by making it refresh doom or just delay a bit before casting ToC.

OR if it can't be fixed because of a UI lag issue with WoW, maybe solve the problem of the lock up to continue casting the regular rotation until Meta is ready again (this would be nice).

Awesome work.

----------


## Kinky

Huh, I haven't experienced that at all! I'll add an extra check to Shadowbolt so it won't start casting it when you're supposed to go into Metamorphosis.  :Smile:  It's an easy check.

----------


## freaki

mentally..what is sanctum[shadow] profile? tried to check it out but its missing the sanctum data file..
you also said you just updated the shadow priest profile? did the version change? as im not seeing any changes..i could be blind though.
+rep for the shadow priest work..well impressive

----------


## Taran32

> @Taran32:
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Cascade = 121135
> local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell
> local PQ_DCascade = 127632
> 
> if IsSpellKnown(PQ_Cascade)
> ...


Worked like a charm! Thanks! Also, will this same code work for Halo if I edit the SpellID?

----------


## Kinky

@Taran32: Sure it will.  :Smile: 


```
local PQ_Halo = 120517
local PQ_DarkHalo = 120644

if IsPlayerSpell(PQ_Halo)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_DarkHalo)
	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
	and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == 1
	and IsRightAltKeyDown()
	and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
then
	SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DarkHalo),"target")
end
```

@Everyone:
Started coding a Fire Mage profile while I'm raiding on my alt. (Our only Mage left and I've been requested to take up Mage as my "second" main.. D: fml.) made some fun abilities already that for example, makes sure to only cast Living Bomb on 3 targets if you selected Living Bomb as your Mage Bomb for example.  :Smile:  We'll see how it evolves, but I really like it so far! Will try and get some more coding done on it tonight and release a test version asap.  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

> @Taran32: Sure it will. 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Halo = 120517
> local PQ_DarkHalo = 120644
> 
> if IsPlayerSpell(PQ_Halo)
> 	and UnitExists("target")
> ...


So glad you are back  :Smile:

----------


## lantus

> @Everyone:
> Started coding a Fire Mage profile while I'm raiding on my alt. (Our only Mage left and I've been requested to take up Mage as my "second" main.. D: fml.) made some fun abilities already that for example, makes sure to only cast Living Bomb on 3 targets if you selected Living Bomb as your Mage Bomb for example.  We'll see how it evolves, but I really like it so far! Will try and get some more coding done on it tonight and release a test version asap.


Awesome news! Still waiting patiently for some priest healing love  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@freaki: I have absolutely no idea. But yeah, the Shadow Priest profile is versioned as 7.0.4 at the moment! Updated a couple of hours ago to improve performance in Heroic and Normal Cata/MoP Dungeons.  :Smile: 

@lantus: It'll come, very very soon.  :Big Grin:

----------


## machajr

hi all i m tryin to make , if i have taste for blood buff i want to stack up it.i used enhanc shaman lb code for 5 stack. but as u know taste for blood stack hard to stack up . so i want to make other code if taste for blood buff cd< 4 just use it. sorry for my bad english btw waiting for ur helps.

local TFBtimer = UnitBuffID("player",125831,"PLAYER")
if TFB == nil then
return true
end


if TFBtimer - GetTime() < 3 then
return true
end

when i remove if TFB == nil then return true this part all things ****ed up

----------


## jlmccown

What warlock spec and profile is currently pulling the most dps......Thnx

----------


## Edsaxe

Is there any way to force Holy Prism to only heal and never dps? bg situation

----------


## GRB

> What warlock spec and profile is currently pulling the most dps......Thnx


Afflicktion warlocks, about profiles i have no clue.

----------


## darksahde

> hi all i m tryin to make , if i have taste for blood buff i want to stack up it.i used enhanc shaman lb code for 5 stack. but as u know taste for blood stack hard to stack up . so i want to make other code if taste for blood buff cd< 4 just use it. sorry for my bad english btw waiting for ur helps.
> 
> local TFBtimer = UnitBuffID("player",125831,"PLAYER")
> if TFB == nil then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> if TFBtimer - GetTime() < 3 then
> ...


You mean that you want to cast Heroic strike or cleave whenever Taste of Blood buff has less than 4s left?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> What warlock spec and profile is currently pulling the most dps......Thnx


See for yourself: Spec Score 25H - DPS Bot - RaidBots - Web Tools for WoW Nerds

And I recommend Nilrem2004's affliction-profile, its very good. Team Nova also has one I believe.

----------


## Kinky

Good morning! Have a few things to do before I get to coding, but Fire Mage profile should be ready today/tomorrow!
@machajr: I completely did not understand what you're trying to do. You want to use Mortal Strike when you've got 4 seconds or less time left on the Taste for Blood buff or when you have 5 stacks, but not when you have under 4 stacks unless the timer is about to run out?

This code should work for it:


```
local TfB,_,_,count,_,_,TfBtimer = UnitBuffID("player",125831)

if TfB then
	if TfBtimer - GetTime() < 4 then return true end
	if count > 4 then return true end
	if count < 4 then return false end
end
```

@jlmccown: Affliction is top dps, followed closely by Demonology, and Destruction at bottom. Nilrem and Team Nova got an Affliction profile, Soapbox and us (Team Nova) also have a Demonology and Destruction profile. Team Nova's profiles are always free, but for Soapbox's "elite" profiles, you'll have to make a donation. (Nicer way of saying - you have to pay? I'm not sure.)

It all depends on what you want to do, basically.

----------


## kclux

> @jlmccown: Affliction is top dps, followed closely by Demonology, and Destruction at bottom. Nilrem and Team Nova got an Affliction profile, Soapbox and us (Team Nova) also have a Demonology and Destruction profile. Team Nova's profiles are always free, but for Soapbox's "elite" profiles, you'll have to make a donation. (Nicer way of saying - you have to pay? I'm not sure.)


Is it just me thinking it is wrong to sell an "elite" version of a PQR profile while Xelper as the developer of this awesome program does not even charge anything for it?

You should definitely give + rep to the developers of the profiles you use and if you can afford it a donation is a good thing too ( god I wish I wasn't so broke lol ). I would also like to say thank you to Xelper and all the current, past and future profile developers. It is so nice to have all of you doing those great profiles.

I mainly use my own profiles but looking at all the new stuff and ideas some developers come up with is always like Xmas for me when I find some great new ideas to add to my personal profiles. Only downside is, I "borrowed" so many ideas that I could not credit each and every developer as he deserves it, hence I am not able to release any of my profiles.

----------


## Rubim

GetPowerRegen will return how much energy a unit get per second, since i want in combat.

local inactiveRegen, activeRegen = GetPowerRegen() - Will only use activeRegen

To get how many seconds i need to wait before my energy is full, i should get total of my energy right?
local maxEnergy = UnitPowerMax("player" ,3)

Example: maxEnergy = 100 , activeRegen = 1, PlayerEnergy = 25

From 25 to 100 that will be 75 seconds:
25-100/1 = 75


maxEnergy = 100, activeRegen = 2, PlayerEnergy = 20
20-100/2 = 40

Is that working?
PlayerEnergy - maxEnergy / activeRegen = TIMETOMAX?




```

local _, regenTime = GetPowerRegen()local EnergyMax = UnitPowerMax("player" [, 3])local EnergyActual = UnitPower("player" [, 3])local Compare = ((EnergyActual - EnergyMax) / regenTime) 


```

----------


## Kinky

@kclux: I completely agree! That's why my profiles will *always* be free.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is it just me thinking it is wrong to sell an "elite" version of a PQR profile while Xelper as the developer of this awesome program does not even charge anything for it?
> 
> You should definitely give + rep to the developers of the profiles you use and if you can afford it a donation is a good thing too ( god I wish I wasn't so broke lol ). I would also like to say thank you to Xelper and all the current, past and future profile developers. It is so nice to have all of you doing those great profiles.
> 
> I mainly use my own profiles but looking at all the new stuff and ideas some developers come up with is always like Xmas for me when I find some great new ideas to add to my personal profiles. Only downside is, I "borrowed" so many ideas that I could not credit each and every developer as he deserves it, hence I am not able to release any of my profiles.



go ahead and release, since ver 1 of pqr profile writers borrowed off each other and we built off each other. if any code is copied just make a note of it next time, and if they want credit let them tell you what code is theirs and add a comment to it, most won't mind. I've added comments to all my newer code that i want to be copied over if you use it else where but I don't require it.

as for donate for upgraded profiles (elite versions), My profiles/Team Novas will always be free, I do thank all my donators and as a thanks I try to give them early access to my profiles for feed back. Sadly that perk is changed do to me moving to the svn, but I still give a shout out on my profile load.

all of my/team novas profiles are the same is what i'm trying to say. no hidden/stripped features for non/donators, if we missed something let us know via svn issue tracker but we are trying the best we can to be the best.

Proud Supporter of PQR and Xelpers work!
now if only my rep would come off cd to give him more!

----------


## kuukuu

> Is it just me thinking it is wrong to sell an "elite" version of a PQR profile while Xelper as the developer of this awesome program does not even charge anything for it?
> 
> You should definitely give + rep to the developers of the profiles you use and if you can afford it a donation is a good thing too ( god I wish I wasn't so broke lol ). I would also like to say thank you to Xelper and all the current, past and future profile developers. It is so nice to have all of you doing those great profiles.
> 
> I mainly use my own profiles but looking at all the new stuff and ideas some developers come up with is always like Xmas for me when I find some great new ideas to add to my personal profiles. Only downside is, I "borrowed" so many ideas that I could not credit each and every developer as he deserves it, hence I am not able to release any of my profiles.


I completely agree as well. In my opinion, having a separate "donation" profile that is simply better should not be allowed since a donation is a gift with no reward expected for donating. Therefore a "donation" profile has nothing to do with donations. That said, this is my opinion and obviously if someone chooses to do that then they can unless the rules officially change on this board.

I didn't upload my profile for the longest time for Brewmaster simply because most of it was borrowing ideas and sometimes straight out code from other profiles as well but as stated, if someone has issues with you using their code, it can always be removed. Better to have a wealth of pros for people to use then to worry about where it came from in my opinion.  :Smile:

----------


## failroad

Do you also not agree with people giving gifts for donations? Like on TV when you call and donate and get something? Or when someone has a private server and has donor weapons or functionality? Mostly everyone who is selling elite profiles is only like 10 bucks which really isn't anything for the amount of time needed to create the profiles and update them....

PQR should be paid software.

----------


## Rubim

> Do you also not agree with people giving gifts for donations? Like on TV when you call and donate and get something? Or when someone has a private server and has donor weapons or functionality? Mostly everyone who is selling elite profiles is only like 10 bucks which really isn't anything for the amount of time needed to create the profiles and update them....
> 
> PQR should be paid software.


What?

Thats not DONATING.

To donate something by definition is the act of presenting something as a gift or contribution.

If you get something in return, you are making a TRANSACTION, simple as that.

That's why i hate the word "donate", why use a nicer WORD? Well, i can DONATE my CAR to you, if you give me enough money for it. Just think about it.

In the end, this is all a *business strategy*.

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: Let's cut it there, shall we? It's frowned upon by most people, even if some people still do it. Let's just leave it at that to avoid derailing the thread further.
Anyhow, my Fire Mage profile is almost done!

----------


## Ralphiuss

@mentally

Why you no check PMs?  :Frown:  lol

----------


## Gabbz

> Anyhow, my Fire Mage profile is almost done!


im eagerly awaiting this !!

----------


## kuukuu

> im eagerly awaiting this !!


I am as well, might push me to play my mage again  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

yep, lets stop with the donate crap and go back to coding and improving gameplay!

----------


## SpyroPT

Anyway for Nova Holy paladin profile to be updated for the level 90 talents ?

----------


## Kinky

@AcidX118: And he wonders why some people are experiencing problems with his rotations stopping. x_X It's very obvious, if you look closely. (Grated if all his profiles are like that. I don't know.)

@People: Just coding in some Evocation and Alter Time usage (with toggle overrides) for the Fire Mage profile and it should pretty much be ready!

----------


## firepong

> @AcidX118: And he wonders why some people are experiencing problems with his rotations stopping. x_X It's very obvious, you look closely. (Grated if all his profiles are like that. I don't know.)
> 
> @People: Just coding in some Evocation and Alter Time usage (with toggle overrides) for the Fire Mage profile and it should pretty much be ready!


I noticed that as well. And I know he's done a lot of modifications, but he still used SheepMoon's Boomie Rotation as a base  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trinchen

hiya i have been using the same 2 resto druid profiles for like weeks and they have been great up until yesterday. When ever im in a 25 MAN i can have it off and everything is smooth but as soon as i cut it on bam my screen freezes and i drop down to like 2 fps. My other characters a hunter and dk there profiles work great still.. is it just the fact that these profiles are way outdated ?
i have been using the resto pve from sheepmoon and the resto pve from nova team...

----------


## Kinky

@trinchen: It's a bug with the healing engine actually. It's a common problem for most healing profiles. Especially with Sheuron's unmodified healing engine, the way it currently handles data makes your WoW use an unexpected amount of resources in a very short amount of time, which will drop your FPS to nada for a few minutes. I've mentioned it before, but as soon as I've got profiles out for the classes and specs I play, I'm going to give Healing profiles a real shot, personally.

----------


## GRB

roflmao @ ppl playing for that kind of profiles. Prolly i should sell my auto leveling profiles. "profiles that level as your toon level" lol :P

----------


## discobob

is anyone else having troubles with unitchannelinfo not returning anything until the channel is actually completed?

----------


## Soapbox

> @AcidX118: And he wonders why some people are experiencing problems with his rotations stopping. x_X It's very obvious, if you look closely. (Grated if all his profiles are like that. I don't know.)
> 
> @People: Just coding in some Evocation and Alter Time usage (with toggle overrides) for the Fire Mage profile and it should pretty much be ready!


You _do_ realize that the ONLY profile that has had any issues is the Demo profile? Which I do recall you having as well. none-the-less, it has been corrected.
The bashing that is going on here, as well as posting profiles that people paid for is not a jab at me. It is a jab at the donators or the "buyers" as you opinionated few would say. 

It is astounding how much effort a few of you put into bringing down people that ask for donations. The funny thing is, is it way okay until I showed up and ruffled a few feathers. What came from it? a LOT of you people that are talking about asking for donations being wrong (majority of which had the crap in their signatures before it got changed in the rules of the forum) had to remove it because you decided to make other peoples business and choices out to be your problem. 

So what has came from all of this? I'm still here, I have tons of great supporters and donators that provide feedback daily to improve each profile that I am maintaining. My free profiles are just as good as anyone elses profiles, and my elite profiles? Well lets just say they are the tip of the spear. So any free profiles out there are good, but when it comes to the people that donate a lot of the free profiles lack what is needed to be a top tier raider or not flag yourself as a terrible botter (Things like activating meta to apply doom on current target then canceling it, lineing up as best damage as possible as frost and hands down the best combustion and alter time logic that is available with my fire profile). 

I'm disappointed at the amount of hypocrites that i have seen posting their negative input on this topic when most of you are guilty of the exact same "crime" you are claiming, little angels of the PQR world.

Pass judgement all you like, scrutinize my code and coding skills all you like but the fact of the matter is that i can make what classes I have out perform they way they are SUPPOSED to perform and as close to a human as possible. Why am I doing it? Because no one else has.

Peace.

----------


## kuukuu

> Insert rant here


People were posting their opinions of paid profiles, which is what yours is to be frank. It's not donation because you can't get it without paying. You and failroad are the only people that have an "elite" paid profile out of all the people that make profiles here (to the best of my knowledge, if I'm wrong ignore it). People are allowed to have opinions and voice them, that's called freedom of speech and that's all that was done here. What you choose to do is your own choice but that doesn't mean we have to like it. 

Also, if you cut your unbelievable arrogance level down a notch, people might not have such an issue with you. Just my opinion again.

----------


## Soapbox

> People were posting their opinions of paid profiles, which is what yours is to be frank. It's not donation because you can't get it without paying. You and failroad are the only people that have an "elite" paid profile out of all the people that make profiles here (to the best of my knowledge, if I'm wrong ignore it). People are allowed to have opinions and voice them, that's called freedom of speech and that's all that was done here. What you choose to do is your own choice but that doesn't mean we have to like it. 
> 
> Also, if you cut your unbelievable arrogance level down a notch, people might not have such an issue with you. Just my opinion again.


That is your opinion, as most of peoples issue with me had nothing to do with my "unbelievable arrogance". There are a lot of mixed opinions here but most stem from the "i've been contributing here for X years, who is this new guy saying his profiles are better than mine and selling them? Lets find what we can and see if we can get a rise out of it." Well hell, that back fired for a lot of you, since were on that subject, your signature is violating the New Rule (NO Trading or asking for Donations allowed) egged on by your peers. 

Its all good though kuukuu, as you are allowed to have a opinion, I have the right to defend myself and my customers.

----------


## CharleyWex

I'm getting incredibly sick of this.

----------


## flushable

I just want to give a big thank you to all of the profile developers, regardless of your policies, and to Xelper for making this beastly program possible. Now cut the S word and continue to be awesome please! :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> That is your opinion, as most of peoples issue with me had nothing to do with my "unbelievable arrogance". There are a lot of mixed opinions here but most stem from the "i've been contributing here for X years, who is this new guy saying his profiles are better than mine and selling them? Lets find what we can and see if we can get a rise out of it." Well hell, that back fired for a lot of you, since were on that subject, your signature is violating the New Rule (NO Trading or asking for Donations allowed) egged on by your peers. 
> 
> Its all good though kuukuu, as you are allowed to have a opinion, I have the right to defend myself and my customers.


The point of the matter is, you just won't let it ****ing go. You continue to respond to people, now in your own defense... sure this is fine but god, you can't actually expect that no matter how hard you try to defend yourself, people will magically just stop responding and ranting about your profiles? Clearly no one's going to change your mind, so either drop it or continue to fill this thread that is totally undeserving with BS since that's all I continue to read. I as a very happy PQR supporter just simply ask for you to be the bigger man.

----------


## saga3180

Im kinda having trouble with this. I just got eternal flames which replaces World of glory SO all i did was change spell id's(Which i thought would work) but it isnt using eternal flame.
I would appreciate if someone Could fix it. or help me fix it.
http://www.mediafire.com/?v3ltall10y...8z5nr8zdwd86oh

----------


## Gabbz

Regarding the "elite" profiles.

This is a communite where we share our work. Profile write get inspiration from other profiles and it make us better. I for one have "borrowed" alot of pieces of code in my profiles and i have extended them as well. When i wrote my ferals script i looked alot to firepong and got very good ideas from him. At the same time now when i am doing mages and warlock i get good input from different sources, the lock i am looking alot at Nilrems Affliction profile. This is what this thread is about, people willing to share their work and support each other.

So those that dont release their elite profiles need to understand that you are in many ways leeching and to one extent not sharing your work with the rest of the community. Looking at some of the normal profiles of the those "elite" ones you can easily spot code that have been borrowed. For example Soaps, and i am NOT judging you Soap, profile is a a rip of Valmas design. Or at least very similiar.

At the same time we are, at least me, sharing without any obligations. I will not tell you what you can or can not do with my profile. If you enhance it i would be very glad to get that back to me but i will never demand it. Alot of profile writers commit alot of time and resource to their work and they are very entitled to ask for rewards, may it be rep or money.

So just understand where we are coming from and dont judge what other people are doing and try to understand where they are coming from.

----------


## jackson27

If people don't like you, or something you're doing. Suck it up. It's the way of life. Don't lower personal standards, in a valiant attempt to justify yourself. It's not needed and only makes you look like a douche bag.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Hi is there a hunter bm profile that is able to hold up the dps for heroic mv plzz help :Smile: )

----------


## Gabbz

> Pass judgement all you like, scrutinize my code and coding skills all you like but the fact of the matter is that i can make what classes I have out perform they way they are SUPPOSED to perform and as close to a human as possible. Why am I doing it? Because no one else has.
> 
> Peace.


You can call your profile "ultimate" and whatever. I understand that you need that for your profiles arnt that great as your code skillz are pretending.
Sofar has mine Profiles given me better DPS then yours. And when im checking your ultimate coding skills i see old familiar code from other profile makers...
I saw your Frost mage video and i saw instant 2 flaws in your rotations. But you still call it "awesome" tbh its not. They are ok not more not less.

This is my last post in this matter . I really feel we should go back to have a new clean PQR thread.

----------


## Kinky

@Soapbox: Please stop twisting and turning every friggin sentence that's being said about you and you might just notice that it's not as bad as you first anticipated. It's getting damn old and boring, fast. No one has bashed your profiles, or your so called skills. I've tried to accept and like you, hell, I even tried to help you in the right direction about WHY your profiles keep having random stops. All I pointed out was that if that's the way you're coding profiles, I can see and understand WHY people are having issues with your profiles. 

Defending yourself and your customers? You've got to be kidding me. No one is bashing you or anyone else for that matter. Why do you so desperately feel the need to defend yourself? No one's attacking you here. No one is attacking your customers. That's the last thing I have to say to you.

Now I'm gonna go sleep and pretend this never happened.

----------


## Linda513

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally is your priest healing one up yet?

----------


## saga3180

> Im kinda having trouble with this. I just got eternal flames which replaces World of glory SO all i did was change spell id's(Which i thought would work) but it isnt using eternal flame.
> I would appreciate if someone Could fix it. or help me fix it.
> My Files


Can someone help me out here?

----------


## ZidaneT

> Can someone help me out here?


You can't just change the spellid if a spell is replaced, you need to use castspellbyname. if you use the thread search to search this thread for castspellbyname you'll find lots of examples. This is a known bug with wow/pqr.

in short, instead of returning true, use castspellbyname, then return true, with a spellid of 0 in the pqr spell description.

----------


## saga3180

> You can't just change the spellid if a spell is replaced, you need to use castspellbyname. if you use the thread search to search this thread for castspellbyname you'll find lots of examples. This is a known bug with wow/pqr.
> 
> in short, instead of returning true, use castspellbyname, then return true, with a spellid of 0 in the pqr spell description.


Something like this ?

if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "target") 
return true
if members[1].HP < 85 
--and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end

or 


if members[1].HP < 85 
--and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) 
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163)) 
return true
end

----------


## nilrem2004

Hello everyone, since I see a lot of ppl here talking about "elite" profiles of call them what you like I'd like to share something with all. Although I have been following Ownedcore forums for a loong time, first "meeting" with PQR was in Cataclysm and it was about second or third nerf of Deathwing, so basically it was in near end of expansion. I stumbled upon it by pure accident since I was searching data about affliction locks since I rerolled my char. I found guess what....ofc Valma (thank you Valma btw if you're reading this). I tried it and found it incredible what it can do, the mouseover, the button clicking on ultraxion, soul swapping, absolutely AMAZING WORK. Then last patch came, think it was 4.3 or smthn and something died. Or maybe it was 5.0. I honestly can't remember. So since there was no profile update, Valma seemd inactive I started to checkout forums and stuff on how to fix things. I managed to do it shortly but MoP prepatch came and they completely changed locks so I became truly sad. I had 2 options, either to wait till someone makes a good profile or to heat up my chair and learn to do it myself. So it all started from looking at other profiles (since when I look at Valmas it like a TONS of code and was at that time very hard to connect it all  :Smile:  ). I started to ask questions here on forum and I released ofc my first profile that does basic single target rotation, full of bugs etc. I got very nice feedback from people since it was the best affliction profile available. Because of that nice feedback I started to work more on it, added all sort of things, mouseover, focus target, I simcrafted every possible scenario, added tons of stuff. When I asked people to give me their reports on how much dps they make with profile, feedbacks, suggestions etc, do you know how much PM's I got? 3....in letters " THREE". So I thought something is wrong, people don't like it. But when I checked downloads, over 100 downloads!!!!! and only 3 people send me FEEDBACK!!. Everyone likes it, they come on forum just to download and then who cares about Nilrem and feedback.
That was the moment I decided that there will be 2 versions. For those who wanna help and for leechers. All of those who were helping me, giving me bug reports, suggestions, pieces of code to put in profile get the "better" version. Although as I said many times my public profile has full functionality and rotation based on Simulationcraft and as such is hitting WoL ranks easily.
Those leechers who do not wish to contribute, do not wish to give feedback, they get other option to compensate for time and effort put into this profile. People say that profiles should be free, I totally agree, and I sure wouldn't have do it the other way if atleast from those 100+ people who downloaded the profile I had atleast 15-20 feedbacks. And my profiles are totally free, both of them, the only difference is, first one (available to everyone anytime) is purely based on Simcraft. Second one is based on my own simulations, improvements and perks not needed to effectively use it in raid environment. Simming an addition for a profile, and variations takes a lot of time (one sim approx 15-20 minutes) and testing witch is done by people clearing HEROIC raids in their own time and giving me feedback on profile performance and needed additions. So my second profile version only asks for compensation regarding all the extra time spent doing it for those who don't contribute anything to it. My beta testers, friends who post me feedback, coders who help me with code get everything free, leechers don't. Also I won't even start to say anything about rep, it's ridiculous to compare rep to amount my profiles have been downloaded. Tho I don't care about rep so much as I do that people have a stable and good affliction profile out there.
I think it would be a good time that discussion about all sorts of versions of profiles should stop and I go work on my Wind Lord code so people can have automatic spear refresh on time.
If I offended anyone with this I'm sorry, didn't mean to. I also won't be reacting to any reactions this post may do. My opinion is stated here and won't be changing, simple..... 

Thank you, sincerely Nilrem

----------


## ZidaneT

> Something like this ?
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "target") 
> return true
> if members[1].HP < 85 
> --and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> ...


yeap. don't forget to set the spellid to 0 in the description (the box on the lower left of the ability editor) or you'll still get the bug. you should be good to go  :Smile: 

you might also want to update the spellid in the pqr_spellavailable check just before the cast too, since that seems to be still on the old id.

----------


## ZidaneT

Double post for added drama!

if you are required to pay for a product, it's a sale.

if you are given a product for free, but offer payment even though it's not reqiured, that's a donation.

sure, sell profiles all you want, but call it what it is, it's a sold profile, not a donation.

now, how about we all shut up and get back to the code.

----------


## failroad

Xelp should make pqr paid per month, select the best profile developers and pay them a cut to keep the profiles updated, and package them with pqr updates.. pvp and pve versions of every class. There would be no searching around for profiles this way by noobs to PQR. It would just very easily be plug and play.. it would even be called a "sale" so people don't get butt hurt about terminology.

Now this would also cut out the leechers, ~14 year olds and everything like that from using it.. which I also find a plus. 

The quality of profiles would be top notch 100% of the time since the profile devs would be actually paid for the work and it would help the community the most.

So if its really about the quality of the work, that would be the solution. Good day.

----------


## blacknightlll

@Fail That's great and all but then blizzard would most likely take notice of it and shut it down. They tend to go after ppl who are making a decent profit off of 3rd party programs. So really no he shouldn't just keep it as it is and ask for donations.

@nil that's understandable how you feel. Putting all that time and effort into the work to get Lill feedback. But that's what happens everywhere from ppl putting samples out to try at the store to here. And I'm willing to bet nova team has a log of how many down loads they get and I only see maybe a few posts of what's going on with the profile every release unless something major happened. But also a lot of ppl don't know what to look for when they try use it. I know half the time ppl are pointing out stuff I don't see and try to test who's I can. But also ppl may get to it before me and I do t want to double post it. Forum page is big as it is and stuff gets lost. For exp the guy who's asking for help few posts back

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im kinda having trouble with this. I just got eternal flames which replaces World of glory SO all i did was change spell id's(Which i thought would work) but it isnt using eternal flame.
> I would appreciate if someone Could fix it. or help me fix it.
> My Files


don't know if someone gave you an answer due to the flame war
if the id morphed 
set spellid to 0 and add 'CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(newspellid), "unitid or nil") above the return true

----------


## kclux

Some of the things posted by the Profile sellers really made me facepalm and left me sort of speechless but even tho it is itching in my fingers to comment things, I am not doing it for the sake of this thread.

Just wanted to say one thing, I really hope that the ones selling profiles and making profit off it at least made some nice donations to Xelper and whatever other developer they chose to use code from.

Not going to post anything else on this topic, never wanted to start a flamewar with this since this topic deserves better.

----------


## failroad

> Some of the things posted by the Profile sellers really made me facepalm and left me sort of speechless but even tho it is itching in my fingers to comment things, *I am not doing it for the sake of this thread.
> 
> Just wanted to say one thing, I really hope that the ones selling profiles and making profit off it at least made some nice donations to Xelper and whatever other developer they chose to use code from.*
> 
> Not going to post anything else on this topic, never wanted to start a flamewar with this since this topic deserves better.



I highlighted the part that makes me facepalm

----------


## abndrew82

> Xelp should make pqr paid per month, select the best profile developers and pay them a cut to keep the profiles updated, and package them with pqr updates.. pvp and pve versions of every class. There would be no searching around for profiles this way by noobs to PQR. It would just very easily be plug and play.. it would even be called a "sale" so people don't get butt hurt about terminology.
> 
> Now this would also cut out the leechers, ~14 year olds and everything like that from using it.. which I also find a plus. 
> 
> The quality of profiles would be top notch 100% of the time since the profile devs would be actually paid for the work and it would help the community the most.
> 
> So if its really about the quality of the work, that would be the solution. Good day.



I completely disagree with this, I personally could care less if someone sells their profiles that they take time to make. But thinking that just because the product becomes paid for it will be 100% perfect and better is just wrong. The best thing about PQR in my opinion is the openess and community the profile writers release great profiles that work. Asking for donations is fine. As is selling if you wish to you write the profile its up to you to share it sell it or do with it as you wish. Also saying getting rid of the 14 yr olds is silly, as while I am old now, alot of those 14 yr olds know tons more about this stuff than me and can code this stuff, they sometimes make the best profiles.

A link to your if its a paid product it is 100% would be Honorbuddy, that is a paid product, and has paid staff that write profiles and other parts and it is far from 100% its quite buggy on many things, and some of best stuff from it comes from the community support not from the pain devs.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Hey the Nova repository is down.

----------


## expunge

You want to know the one reason I think why PQR will never go paid? You know what happens when you start making money off of someone elses work, say, Blizzard? They come down on you with a 10 ton hammer. It's happened to every "bot" so far. This originally started as something to help his friend. He doesn't have to make PQR available for you. The people here act like they deserve a profile written for them. People offering ten dollars for a profile to be written from scratch? That's an insult to the profile writer. 

On the subject of profiles and the amount of feedback you get... This has to do with the law of averages. Not everyone who does something is going to give feedback on the item. Do you always fill out the survey on the bottom of your receipt? Do you always call customer service and let them know how your service was? No. You get a large enough scope and you are going to get a certain percentage of people that are willing to give you feedback. In that select group you are going to have 15% that have no idea what they should be looking for as far as bugs and issues to respond. Most people just want to press start and let it do it's thing. I'd say with 100 downloads, you got 3pm's and a thread full of people helping you. Seems like a pretty decent selection size to me (nilrem).

Paying for profiles? If they want to charge, let them charge. That's just how it works. They just can't do it here. Will people buy the profiles if they work? Sure. Should they give Xelper some of that cash? Absolutely. If you see someone else making money off of something you gave to them for free, how long do you think that tool will be available? Not long.

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm go hiding till this thread is back on track,

Team Nova's SVN is being updated atm, will be back up soon just making it better for everyone!

----------


## Xelper

Yes, please stop discussing payed profiles and such. Get this topic back onto discussing actual useful topics please.

1) PQR is free, and I have absolutely no plans to make it paid for.
2) I didn't charge for my work, and I think it would be nice if people didn't charge for profiles. HOWEVER, I have nothing against people charging for time they spent working on profiles. They spent the time making the profile, and if its great enough for people to buy it, so be it.

----------


## gongmang1

> ```
> for i=1,40 do
> 	local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)
> 	if buff then
> 		if bufftype == "Magic"
> 		or bufftype == "Enrage" then
> 			return true
> 		end
> 	end
> ...


thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

> Yes, please stop discussing payed profiles and such. Get this topic back onto discussing actual useful topics please.
> 
> 1) PQR is free, and I have absolutely no plans to make it paid for.
> 2) I didn't charge for my work, and I think it would be nice if people didn't charge for profiles. HOWEVER, I have nothing against people charging for time they spent working on profiles. They spent the time making the profile, and if its great enough for people to buy it, so be it.


Have you finished the Amber-shaper unsok code? I saw you posted earlier, do you need help getting ids or anything.

----------


## yourson

> Yes, please stop discussing payed profiles and such. Get this topic back onto discussing actual useful topics please.
> 
> 1) PQR is free, and I have absolutely no plans to make it paid for.
> 2) I didn't charge for my work, and I think it would be nice if people didn't charge for profiles. HOWEVER, I have nothing against people charging for time they spent working on profiles. They spent the time making the profile, and if its great enough for people to buy it, so be it.


^ This. Everyone should have their own right to decide. Coders should they charge or share and users, will they pay/donate/try to contribute.

----------


## Gabbz

Updated Fire Mage Script

DL Check my Signature


--------------------------------------------------------------
-- Mage Scripts
--------------------------------------------------------------

There is a Frost PvP Burst script which got alot of good response.
Read the notes in PQR


Fire PvE is also coming along fine got some ranks on it
Read the notes in PQR

Fire Mage script has beend updated now.
Toggle the Burst CD with mousebutton4
Alter Time (AT) Logic:

Cast Alter Time only when Combustion is ready to use.

And only if you have a Pyroblast Procc.
It will even use trinketslot 13 (upper trinket) before casting AT
It will use Troll Berzerking before AT

If AT is up (buff) then if you dont have any Pyroblast Proccs use it again to get back to Pyroblastprocc.

Combustion Logic:
It will only cast Combustion if ignite is over a certain threshold (12 K in script)
It will wait 3 seconds after AT is used 2 time so we can build as high IgniteBank as possible. If you dont know what IgniteBank is then trust me.

If AT is on CD then it will cast Combustion 3 secs after a Pyroblast Critt this is also to build a high IgniteBank.

.
I got 120K burst at start and over 73K+ sustained DPS on raid dummies.
With my gear !!

Remove invocation from script when raiding.
This is still in testing so please leave feedback

----------


## saga3180

> don't know if someone gave you an answer due to the flame war
> if the id morphed 
> set spellid to 0 and add 'CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(newspellid), "unitid or nil") above the return true


This is what i got and it just stops my rotation when i start it.


if members[1].HP < 85 
--and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "unitid or nil")
return true
end

----------


## Bendecks

So I just got PQR, and did search for an answer. Though the question seems to have been asked numerous times, I couldnt find an answer:

Im getting this lua error on at least 4 different profiles over two chars (warlock and hunter), but no errors on my druid on 2 different profiles. Is it an PQR/profile/user error?  :Big Grin: 




> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/16/12 18:27:13
> Count: 366
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> [string "local Soulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434..."]:7: in function `?'
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> This is what i got and it just stops my rotation when i start it.
> 
> 
> if members[1].HP < 85 
> --and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "unitid or nil")
> ...


you need to put 'target' or 'mouseover' or focus etc where it says unitid or if it doesn't need a target put nil.




> So I just got PQR, and did search for an answer. Though the question seems to have been asked numerous times, I couldnt find an answer:
> 
> Im getting this lua error on at least 4 different profiles over two chars (warlock and hunter), but no errors on my druid on 2 different profiles. Is it an PQR/profile/user error?


its a morphing spell issue, it wipes the spell then rewrites it using the new id in essence when it wipes its no longer a valid spell so you get the error. its a poorly designed api on blizz part

----------


## Bendecks

> its a morphing spell issue, it wipes the spell then rewrites it using the new id in essence when it wipes its no longer a valid spell so you get the error. its a poorly designed api on blizz part


So what do I do?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saga3180

> you need to put 'target' or 'mouseover' or focus etc where it says unitid or if it doesn't need a target put nil.
> 
> 
> 
> its a morphing spell issue, it wipes the spell then rewrites it using the new id in essence when it wipes its no longer a valid spell so you get the error. its a poorly designed api on blizz part


Still having it just stop on me.

if members[1].HP < 85 
--and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "target") 
return true
end


I would really appreciate the help if i missed something there or something else is wrong and someone could point it out.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still having it just stop on me.
> 
> if members[1].HP < 85 
> --and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> then 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "target") 
> return true
> ...


since your using a table to choose your target you'd need to set the target field to custom and change this CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), "target") to CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)

----------


## saga3180

Well that's fixed but now it's not checking for Hp and it's just spamming eternal flame....>.>

Eternal flame 3 and 5 hp work perfect
It's just my regular Eternal flame not checking for hp and spamming.

if members[1].HP < 85 
--and UnitPower("player", 9) > 2 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget) 
return true
end

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> roflmao @ ppl playing for that kind of profiles. Prolly i should sell my auto leveling profiles. "profiles that level as your toon level" lol :P


Are there such profiles like these, I would really like that.

----------


## kuukuu

> Are there such profiles like these, I would really like that.


Most of our profiles use IsSpellKnown so they automatically work as you gain new skills, basically leveling as you level. I think GRB was being sarcastic....

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Most of our profiles use IsSpellKnown so they automatically work as you gain new skills, basically leveling as you level. I think GRB was being sarcastic....


in the famous words of Homer Simpson "doh",

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

I see how much fun ya'll are having making profiles and setting challenges to create profiles, I'm new to the whole coding world and would love to make a profile of my own and possibly share it with others. So, first is there some kind of write up on how to use the PQR program. First I open up the program and get the screen for rotation editor and abilities editor which do i go to first? then from there what should I do? Those eliteses thinking coders can laugh and call me names; if ya like, but recall at one point or another you where in the same boat as I am. I appreciate any help anyone can be to my learning skills.

----------


## failroad

> but recall at one point or another you where in the same boat as I am. I appreciate any help anyone can be to my learning skills.


as soon as i popped out of my mother, UnitIsDeadorGhost("failroad") returned nil, and the rest was history.

----------


## Kinky

@NicodemusAtNIMH: A good place to start is familiarize yourself with the Lua coding language over at: The Programming Language Lua
Furthermore you can get a lot of tips and tricks, from Home Page - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

Is there a possibility to make /click ExtraActionButton1 execute only once? Problem is, spell has a casting time of 1.7-1.8 secs and makes a debuff on a unit. so while spell is travelling in air pqr makes another check and decides since unit doesn't have debuff yet that it needs to be casted once more.

Edit: Found, solved...  :Big Grin:

----------


## discobob

> is anyone else having troubles with unitchannelinfo not returning anything until the channel is actually completed?


stilll having probs with this function

----------


## nilrem2004

link code with problem please, or describe.

----------


## discobob

it used to return info as unitcastinginfo does, constantly updating as you are casting/channeling. now it only seems to return something AFTER thechannel is completed as opposed to while channeling.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> it used to return info as unitcastinginfo does, constantly updating as you are casting/channeling. now it only seems to return something AFTER thechannel is completed as opposed to while channeling.


In the ability options, set _Cancel Channel_ to *True*

----------


## crystal_tech

from what i've seen on wowped ia the unitchannelinginfo api is no longer used, but thats the only place that seems to keep updated apis now that i've found.

wowprogramming.com is behind on telling usage and wowwiki.com is about the same.

----------


## Taran32

@Any of the coders

I want to make a quick ability that will cast the Druid ability Mighty Bash (Spell ID 5211) only if the stun from Pounce (spell=102546) isn't present. Having a hard time figuring out how to do this though, and I can't seem to make it work. 

Alternatively, it'd be amazing if I could make a simple ability code that works if RightShiftKey is pressed. I tried to edit an old Shockwave ability, but it's giving LUA errors. Is there a simple way I could do either of them? The easiest I would think would be the code with the RightShift modifier. Hoping someone can help me out  :Smile: .

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Any of the coders
> 
> I want to make a quick ability that will cast the Druid ability Mighty Bash (Spell ID 5211) only if the stun from Pounce (spell=102546) isn't present. Having a hard time figuring out how to do this though, and I can't seem to make it work. 
> 
> Alternatively, it'd be amazing if I could make a simple ability code that works if RightShiftKey is pressed. I tried to edit an old Shockwave ability, but it's giving LUA errors. Is there a simple way I could do either of them? The easiest I would think would be the code with the RightShift modifier. Hoping someone can help me out .


if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
if not UnitDebuffID("target", 102546) then
CastSpellByName("GetSpellInfo(5211), "target")
return true
end
end

spellid 0

----------


## blacknightlll

> @Any of the coders
> 
> I want to make a quick ability that will cast the Druid ability Mighty Bash (Spell ID 5211) only if the stun from Pounce (spell=102546) isn't present. Having a hard time figuring out how to do this though, and I can't seem to make it work. 
> 
> Alternatively, it'd be amazing if I could make a simple ability code that works if RightShiftKey is pressed. I tried to edit an old Shockwave ability, but it's giving LUA errors. Is there a simple way I could do either of them? The easiest I would think would be the code with the RightShift modifier. Hoping someone can help me out .


I'm not home ATM but I believe the stun is the same debuff I could be wrong. But also you can do a debuff check for pounce and if its not there and check for not in stealth then cast bash. Can't write cuz I'm not home but should get on the path

----------


## Bobita70

Hi guys .. how can I cast a spell that I need, without stopping the bot ? 
Lets say the bot is happy doing the normal rotation and I want to cast a spell on myself or another player, what I normally do is pause the rotation cast what I need and restart the rotation , only problem with this is that sometimes it will cancel the spell that I just put out. Best example I can give here is when one is trying to cast the fire elemental, and after is done the rotation will cancel the elemental and put out searing totem again.
Another way I have done it is to keep pressing on the button with the action that I need and hope that it will cast, which sometimes works for instant casts, but if is a channeled spell I find it better to stop the rotation alltogether.
I am completely ignorant when it comes to coding, and I am quite happy to carry on doing it this way but I want to know if there is a better or different way to do it.
Thanks for your help

----------


## darksahde

@Team nova:

It seems that your monk windwalker profile don't do anything during Heroic Raigonn encounter when jumped on the boss, can you please verify that. 

Thanks.

----------


## darksahde

> Hi guys .. how can I cast a spell that I need, without stopping the bot ? 
> Lets say the bot is happy doing the normal rotation and I want to cast a spell on myself or another player, what I normally do is pause the rotation cast what I need and restart the rotation , only problem with this is that sometimes it will cancel the spell that I just put out. Best example I can give here is when one is trying to cast the fire elemental, and after is done the rotation will cancel the elemental and put out searing totem again.
> Another way I have done it is to keep pressing on the button with the action that I need and hope that it will cast, which sometimes works for instant casts, but if is a channeled spell I find it better to stop the rotation alltogether.
> I am completely ignorant when it comes to coding, and I am quite happy to carry on doing it this way but I want to know if there is a better or different way to do it.
> Thanks for your help


you have to code a "pause" into the rotation for the first problem. (credit to crystal_tech)



```
if lShift
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or UnitBuffID("player",5384)
or UnitInVehicle("player")
or UnitIsDead("target") 
or UnitIsDead("player")
or UnitBuffID("player", 77769)
or not PlayerCombat then
	return true
end
```

Put that in your rotation and bot will pause whenever you hold left shift, you may change "lshift" to any key you desire.

and the fire totem problem can be solved with this line in the searing totem code.



```
If not UnitBuffID("Player", 2894) then
```

----------


## Bobita70

@darksahde Cheers for that mate , however , where exactly do I place those two codes?
I imagine the searing totem would be in the ability rotation, is that right?
And what about the pause one, which it will be incredibly helpful , where do I paste that bit of code?
cheers again
PS at work atm so have no chance to even try and have a look at it to work it out for myself

----------


## Subversor

> -- Up to date DW Masterfrost rotation.
> -- AoE Toggle on Right Shift.
> -- Hold Left Control for Death and Decay on mouseover.
> -- Hold Left Alt for AMZ on mouseover.


@Kinkeh, I've loved this profile but have noticed one problem and am not able to fix it: When toggling from DW Masterfrost to the AoE rotation with right-shift, upon pressing right-shift again, the rotation becomes 2h frost and not DW Masterfrost again.

Is there any way of fixing this?
Thanks for any reply!

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh, I've loved this profile but have noticed one problem and am not able to fix it: When toggling from DW Masterfrost to the AoE rotation with right-shift, upon pressing right-shift again, the rotation becomes 2h frost and not DW Masterfrost again.
> 
> Is there any way of fixing this?
> Thanks for any reply!


In the rotation editor, go to the "functions" ability and scroll down to the aoe toggle code and swap this code:



> PQR_SwapRotation("2H Frost (Kinks Panda Frost)")


With this code:



> PQR_SwapRotation("DW Masterfrost (Kinks Panda Frost)")


This is a temp fix until I add a check for OffhandHasWeapon in the next update.  :Smile:

----------


## SeveredShadow

How exactly do I use the custom target option?
When I make my abilities there is an option at the bottom for what target I want the ability to be casted on: target, player, focus, ect.
Is there a syntax I'm supposed to be using to fill the 'Custom' option with the target of my choice?

----------


## Kinkeh

> How exactly do I use the custom target option?
> When I make my abilities there is an option at the bottom for what target I want the ability to be casted on: target, player, focus, ect.
> Is there a syntax I'm supposed to be using to fill the 'Custom' option with the target of my choice?


Declare PQR_CustomTarget as whatever target (I.E. PQR_CustomTarget = "focus") then set the spells target as Custom.

----------


## SeveredShadow

So if I wanted to cast the spell on the one and only other player in my party other than myself I would do:
PQR_CustomTarget = "party1"

And then set the target to custom?

----------


## Kinkeh

> So if I wanted to cast the spell on the one and only other player in my party other than myself I would do:
> PQR_CustomTarget = "party1"
> 
> And then set the target to custom?


Making sure party1 isn't yourself and the other player in the party isn't party2 then yes it should.

----------


## SeveredShadow

k thnx
+rep

Wouldn't I always be 'player' and not 'party1' though?

----------


## darksahde

> @darksahde Cheers for that mate , however , where exactly do I place those two codes?
> I imagine the searing totem would be in the ability rotation, is that right?
> And what about the pause one, which it will be incredibly helpful , where do I paste that bit of code?
> cheers again
> PS at work atm so have no chance to even try and have a look at it to work it out for myself


the pause one you have make a new ability in the roration you're using in the ability editor. then add it to the roration list.

can you post your searing totem code so i can just add it for ya.

----------


## Subversor

Thanks Kinkeh!

One more thing, could anyone help me to manually request spells on the gcd to be part of the PQR rotation?
For example, pressing pestilence in-game would pause the rotation until pestilence is cast successfully...
I'm almost sure it's possible but couldn't find anything on the wiki.

If not I'll just pause the rotation like darksahde, thanks again in advance all.

----------


## darksahde

Can anyone tell me does this piece of code make any sense?



```
if select(5,UnitBuffID("Target", 1)) == "Magic" or "Enrage" then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19801), "Target")
end
```

 I'm Trying to make a new tranquilizing shot code because the one i'm having does not work properly on the MoP mobs

----------


## Subversor

> Can anyone tell me does this piece of code make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(5,UnitBuffID("Target", 1)) == "Magic" or "Enrage" then
> 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19801), "Target")
> end
> ```
> ...


I think you'd need UnitBuff instead.

----------


## Gabbz

> Can anyone tell me does this piece of code make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(5,UnitBuffID("Target", 1)) == "Magic" or "Enrage" then
> 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19801), "Target")
> end
> ```
> ...


As far as i can see, no it does not make sense, You are only looking for the first Buff on the target and checks if the type is Magic or Enrage. You need to check them all. And i dont know if it is case sensative so "Target" is the same as "target"?

----------


## Taran32

> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() then
> if not UnitDebuffID("target", 102546) then
> CastSpellByName("GetSpellInfo(5211), "target")
> return true
> end
> end
> 
> spellid 0


Tried using this and got a string of LUA errors :/. Is there a simple way to code the alternative I listed? The same ability used only if the stun from Pounce isn't active?

----------


## Gabbz

was a wrong in typing try this


```

if IsRightShiftKeyDown() thenif not UnitDebuffID("target", 102546) thenCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5211), "target")return trueendend 


```

----------


## MadBarber

Можно ли как-то проверить скорость каста спелла в данный момент (например выстрел кобры)?
Is there any way to check the speed of casting spells at the moment (such as Cobra Shot)?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Tried using this and got a string of LUA errors :/. Is there a simple way to code the alternative I listed? The same ability used only if the stun from Pounce isn't active?


opps, what i get for typing when tired,

remove the " before the GetSpellInfo(5211) to make it look like CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5211), "target")

----------


## crystal_tech

> Можно ли как-то проверить скорость каста спелла в данный момент (например выстрел кобры)?
> Is there any way to check the speed of casting spells at the moment (such as Cobra Shot)?


local casttime = select(7, GetSpellInfo(77767)) --pretty sure thats cobra shot

----------


## joneskull

How do you target people in your RBG group is it 

```
IsSpellInRange("blahh", "party9")
```

 or 

```
IsSpellInRange("blahhh", "raid9")
```

 or something totally different.

----------


## MadBarber

thank you 11

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Thanks Kinkeh!
> 
> One more thing, could anyone help me to manually request spells on the gcd to be part of the PQR rotation?
> For example, pressing pestilence in-game would pause the rotation until pestilence is cast successfully...
> I'm almost sure it's possible but couldn't find anything on the wiki.
> 
> If not I'll just pause the rotation like darksahde, thanks again in advance all.



this is what i use for kinkehs profile for pestilence just add it into ---functions---

-- Pestilence on Left Shift.
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(50842),nil)
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
return true
end

----------


## Kinky

@Darksahde: If you wanna check for only Magic or Enrage buffs, you have to do something like this.


```
for i=1,40 do
	local Aura_,_,_,AuraType = UnitAura("target",i)
	
	if Aura and (AuraType == "Magic" or AuraType == "Enrage") then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19801),"target")
		return true
	end
end
```

@Everyone: Fire Mage profile is done. I'm currently testing it out in LFR and stuff just to double-check it (on a different computer), so check back soon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Everyone: Fire Mage profile is done. I'm currently testing it out in LFR and stuff just to double-check it (on a different computer), so check back soon!


Leveling a mage now!  :Wink:

----------


## Xelper

Per request here is my updated "Boss Special" ability. Should work with Amber Shaper now. I still havent been able to test that portion, but I was able to find a similiar vehicle type mechanic to test out the casting and ability use functionality. My only question now is if I need to change the reshapeLife check to be player or vehicle.... For now I check both, so it will work either way.

Name: Boss Special
Spell ID: 0
Code: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VMdBkxY

Place at the top of the rotation.

----------


## darksahde

> @Darksahde: If you wanna check for only Magic or Enrage buffs, you have to do something like this.
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,40 do
> 	local Aura_,_,_,AuraType = UnitAura("target",i)
> 	
> 	if Aura and (AuraType == "Magic" or AuraType == "Enrage") then
> 		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19801),"target")
> ...


what does "i=1,*40*" does? 

and on the local part, why do we have to check the aura name?

why its auratype and not debufftype @[email protected]/

----------


## Ralphiuss

@mentally:

Is there something wrong with the SVN?

----------


## Nerder

Question, and hopefully someone can help... So I'm trying to add a code for collecting items, and in this instance its the Onyx Egg, the issue is though as if I do not have the item in my bag then it'll work fine but if I have already looted the item and its in the bags then WoW will crash.

This is what I'm using now


```
local item = { "Onyx Egg" }

for i=1,#item do InteractUnit(item[i])
end
```

The reason why I have it in a table right now is I wanted to add a few more to the list but just testing with that now...

Also @mentally, where are your profiles at now? I normally use the repository but since thats being worked on where would I get like the mage one you made?

----------


## Kinky

@darksahde: There's a limit of 40 Buff/Debuff types on a player, categorized from 1 through 40. I'm checking spesifically on UnitAura instead of UnitBuffID / UnitDebuffID because I know that the auraType will return either "Magic, Poison, Enrage, Curse" etc. and I werent sure if UnitBuff and UnitDebuff does the same. I'll check later when I'm done making dinner.

@Ralphiuss, @Nerder: The SVN at Google Code is being changed to Assembla to give everyone better overview of what's happening, a better ticket system and will overall pretty much accelerate development of profiles and such for us.  :Smile:  Still working on importing everything again, restructuring and updating the Wiki, but give me a day or so and it'll all be back, better than what it used to be. ^^ Nova Project @ Assembla

----------


## Nerder

> @darksahde: There's a limit of 40 Buff/Debuff types on a player, categorized from 1 through 40. I'm checking spesifically on UnitAura instead of UnitBuffID / UnitDebuffID because I know that the auraType will return either "Magic, Poison, Enrage, Curse" etc. and I werent sure if UnitBuff and UnitDebuff does the same. I'll check later when I'm done making dinner.
> 
> @Ralphiuss, @Nerder: The SVN at Google Code is being changed to Assembla to give everyone better overview of what's happening, a better ticket system and will overall pretty much accelerate development of profiles and such for us.  Still working on importing everything again, restructuring and updating the Wiki, but give me a day or so and it'll all be back, better than what it used to be. ^^ Nova Project @ Assembla


Thanks for the update, amazing how you just jump into stuff like this! Would you happen to have an idea as to why my wow is crashing after looting the egg?

So my only thought is that its trying to interact with the item in my bag instead of the one on the ground... Bagged Onyx Egg itemID is 89155 but the one on the ground according to WoW head Object ID is 214945

----------


## DragoHorse

I have a weird problem on my ret paladin.
I use Xelper ret rotation, it always worked really well and had some nice dps.
But around a week ago a problem started not using my spells properly.
It is not using crusader and judgement anymore. It only used exorcism. I dont know what I did wrong.
I tryed to use a clean PQR and profile rotation. I also deleted my wow cache and WTF folder.
Nothing worked. Is there anything I did wrong?
What could I try to make it work.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kinky

@Nerder: I think it's because InteractUnit() requires a UnitID and if you're not close to the object, it'll cause an infinite loop and overload World of Warcraft's allocated memory, which in turn will cause the client to crash. Just speculation though. Besides that, it's very easy to get into making profiles to PQR. Just requires some trial and error, along with patience.  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

Trying to figure out how to alter Firepongs code, and add Boss (when friendly) to list of targets to heal - Specifically for the Tsulong Encounter. (Think of it as a cross between Elagon and Dreamwalker [ICC]. 

Tsulong is either Hostile or Friendly. 

Tsulong does seem to have 2 NPC Id's however.

*During Night Phase Tsulong is Hostile and attack-able*. (NPC ID = 62442)
*During Day Phase Tsulong is Friendly and needs to be healed.* (NPC ID = 63025? Could be he uses the above one always though)

It should be noted that healing Tsulong by any class that can, should be done when players have the buff: Bathed in Light 

This buff is obtained after any players are hit with his Sun Breath (Frontal cone) during Day Phase.

here is Firepongs code:



```
--Variables
local inBG = PQR_Battleground()
--Misc Buffs/Debuffs/CD's
local playerHP1 = 100 * UnitHealth("Player") / UnitHealthMax("Player")
local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)
local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",132158)

if psBuff or nsBuff then
    if members[1].HP < playerHP1 then
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),PQR_CustomTarget)
    else
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),"Player")
    end
end
```

Here is the Data File Functions relevant to the above code. This would probably need to be altered as well.



```
 function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t) and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t) 
  and not UnitIsCharmed(t) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
  then return true end 
end

function GroupInfo()
  members, group = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player") } }, { low = 0, tanks = { } } 
  group.type = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party" 
  group.number = GetNumGroupMembers()
  for i=1,group.number do if CanHeal(group.type..i) then 
local unit, hp = group.type..i, CalculateHP(group.type..i) 
table.insert( members,{ Unit = unit, HP = hp } ) 
if hp < 90 then group.low = group.low + 1 end 
if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(unit) == "TANK" then table.insert(group.tanks,unit) end 
  end end 
  if group.type == "raid" and #members > 1 then table.remove(members,1) end 
  table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
  local customtarget = CanHeal("target") and "target" -- or CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame and "mouseover" 
  if customtarget then table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit(customtarget,x.Unit) end) end 
end
```



Feral cats will have a HUGE advantage with this as healing up Tsulong during Day Phase is key to defeating the encounter. The Raid literally only gets 2 Day Phases before Berserk.

Granted the easiest way to do this would to simply use Heart of the Wild talent and spam healing Touches on the second day phase. However, the dps loss and overall healing would be considerably less than using Dream of Cenarius.

I have never dealt with boss targets paired with my moderate knowledge of LUA, I really have no idea where to start.

thanks.

----------


## darksahde

@team nova

your monk profile seem stop working when fighting certain boss. anyway to fix that?

----------


## sickgnome

@Sheuron 

I am using the rogue profile for dungeons and lfr, almost all fights it works great, however on fights like Garalon it stops working, none of the rotations works.

Thanks

----------


## Kinky

@darksahde: I've got no clue why it does that. It's Buba's profile of expertise. =P

Anyhow, I've given my Fire Mage profile a lot of thought, thinking about the best possible way to have PQR and the rotation use Alter Time and Combustion depends a lot on your chosen Tier 1 talent. If I get it working the way I want it to, I'll release the profile tomorrow.  :Smile:  We'll see how I handle it, I guess. ;_;

----------


## googlebee

> @Sheuron 
> 
> I am using the rogue profile for dungeons and lfr, almost all fights it works great, however on fights like Garalon it stops working, none of the rotations works.
> 
> Thanks



Try opening the LUA editor, dropdown to the XM data file you have. In the local mob (English) add: Garalon's Leg

----------


## Kinky

@Googlebee: I've looked over the code you posted above. While it does parse through all raid/party members, it also checks if your target can be healed. You're checking the wrong target!
If I'm reading it correctly, simply changing members[1].HP to members[customtarget].HP should do the trick.

----------


## saga3180

How would i go upon writing a code that Uses holy prism(114165) on boss/mob if Player is under 90% if we are in range

----------


## saintsrlfc

> @Googlebee: I've looked over the code you posted above. While it does parse through all raid/party members, it also checks if your target can be healed. You're checking the wrong target!
> If I'm reading it correctly, simply changing members[1].HP to members[customtarget].HP should do the trick.


Hey i keep getting errors when trying to update via SVN....Is there problems atm?

----------


## piratepetey

> Hey i keep getting errors when trying to update via SVN....Is there problems atm?


There does appear to be a problem - http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ doesn't exist anymore!

Mentally - did a code check-in fail along the road somewhere?

----------


## leetspeaker

> Per request here is my updated "Boss Special" ability. Should work with Amber Shaper now. I still havent been able to test that portion, but I was able to find a similiar vehicle type mechanic to test out the casting and ability use functionality. My only question now is if I need to change the reshapeLife check to be player or vehicle.... For now I check both, so it will work either way.
> 
> Name: Boss Special
> Spell ID: 0
> Code: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VMdBkxY
> 
> Place at the top of the rotation.


not working for me

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@kinkeh in heart of fear.. Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/18/12 21:06:09
Count: 34
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:17: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 215
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## snowhawk

> There does appear to be a problem - http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ doesn't exist anymore!
> 
> Mentally - did a code check-in fail along the road somewhere?


Moved over to Assembla (but Mentally hasn't updated her signature yet  :Wink:  )




> @Ralphiuss, @Nerder: The SVN at Google Code is being changed to Assembla to give everyone better overview of what's happening, a better ticket system and will overall pretty much accelerate development of profiles and such for us.  Still working on importing everything again, restructuring and updating the Wiki, but give me a day or so and it'll all be back, better than what it used to be. ^^ Nova Project @ Assembla

----------


## Wildz0r

Edit: Found awnser

----------


## Kinky

To everyone who's getting SVN errors and such from the Team Nova google code SVN! We've moved over to Assembla and you can find our new home at https://www.assembla.com/spaces/nova-project/  :Smile: 


Also, with some changes to my Fire Mage profile, I kind of fully integrated Presence of Mind with Alter Time and Combustion, resulting in my poor alt doing 100k+ bursts, and averaging 67k DPS.

3.1% Haste, 18% Crit, 18% Mastery, 14.2% Hit, Item Level 451. Testing was done on a Boss-level Training Dummy.
Not sure if that's good enough? I'll try and fiddle around with it further.

----------


## Requisite

Hey Xelper, awesome program.

Where's the donate button? Sorry if it's obvious, but didn't see it.

Also, anyone been able to get this to work while Firehack is running?

Thanks!

----------


## PCharlesAA

Hey guys. Is there a lua function that resembles spamming the tab key? I'm trying to make pqr scroll through targets but I'm unable to find any appropriate targeting function in the wow api wiki.

edit: Nvm found it. Hehe it was so obvious.

----------


## googlebee

> @Googlebee: I've looked over the code you posted above. While it does parse through all raid/party members, it also checks if your target can be healed. You're checking the wrong target!
> If I'm reading it correctly, simply changing members[1].HP to members[customtarget].HP should do the trick.


'
Thank you Mentally, so is this what you mean?



```
--Variables
local inBG = PQR_Battleground()
--Misc Buffs/Debuffs/CD's
local playerHP1 = 100 * UnitHealth("Player") / UnitHealthMax("Player")
local psBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",69369)
local nsBuff = UnitBuffID("Player",132158)

if psBuff or nsBuff then
    if members[customtarget].HP < playerHP1 then
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[customtarget].Unit
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),PQR_CustomTarget)
    else
        CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5185)),"Player")
    end
end
```

Again Im not savvy on Bosslogic at all so . Just to be sure. having it this way will basically check the bosses health and if below mine will heal boss? (It will by default heal me if boss is in night phase)
*
*Edit - tested this and its not casting any HT at all now.*

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey guys. Is there a lua function that resembles spamming the tab key? I'm trying to make pqr scroll through targets but I'm unable to find any appropriate targeting function in the wow api wiki.
> 
> edit: Nvm found it. Hehe it was so obvious.


just in case anyone wants it:

TargetNearestEnemy()
and
TargetNearestEnemy(reverse) to target last nearest.

----------


## saga3180

> How would i go upon writing a code that Uses holy prism(114165) on boss/mob if Player is under 90% if we are in range


Would like some help again  :Smile:

----------


## manw

Hey, i have a problem with the interrupt bot, sometimes it interrupts while the player isn't casting (happen a lot in arena), i use the interrupt from my pet, dunno if that matter ?
thank you

----------


## Discipline

> Hey, i have a problem with the interrupt bot, sometimes it interrupts while the player isn't casting (happen a lot in arena), i use the interrupt from my pet, dunno if that matter ?
> thank you


It also interrups focus and maybe other arena targets, so it might acctually be interupptin' spells cast by someone that is NOT your target at the time.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Holobyte

So, how are you guys making rotations work? Seems to me that some stuff is broken... not all spells get cast. Some of them can only be cast using CastSpellByName(), and some other headaches....

Can someone please explain me what is broken and why so I get a better understanding of how to make everything work? Please, with sugar on top!

----------


## crystal_tech

> So, how are you guys making rotations work? Seems to me that some stuff is broken... not all spells get cast. Some of them can only be cast using CastSpellByName(), and some other headaches....
> 
> Can someone please explain me what is broken and why so I get a better understanding of how to make everything work? Please, with sugar on top!


yep best thing i can say is read the thread from about page 200ish

----------


## Holobyte

> yep best thing i can say is read the thread from about page 200ish


I knew I could get an answer like this one... just didn't expeted to hear that from some profile author .  :Frown: 
Please, someone show a little sense of comunity and wrap things up for me and many others, that would be very apreciated. You can't really expect someone to go back and read 200 pages. This information should be at the first page.

----------


## Kinkeh

I've updated my PvE profile, cur version: 1.1.9

*Updates:*
-- (hopefully) Fixed Plague leech with DW, resulting in it being casted regardless of it not having the runes too, causing LUA errors.
-- Fixed it going into 2H regardless if you were DW using the AoE toggle, should now dynamically switch depending on if you're using a 2H weapon or DW weapons.
-- Added Death Strike on Dark succor and health bellow 80%.
-- Added a melee range check to Cooldowns.
-- Profile should now not apply dots if you are affected by maddening shout.
-- _Also had to change the link location of the updates since I changed hosts, so you cannot update through the manager for this update only._

_This update doesn't include sitting on KM procs for 2H, if anyone has info on how long you should sit on KM procs and not frost strike, let me know. As always, I am open to private messages for feedback/suggestions!_

----------


## lawlmoto

> I knew I could get an answer like this one... just didn't expeted to hear that from some profile author . 
> Please, someone show a little sense of comunity and wrap things up for me and many others, that would be very apreciated. You can't really expect someone to go back and read 200 pages. This information should be at the first page.


You need to be spoon fed? Does your mom do your shopping for you too? All morph spells need to be casted like that until next version of Pqr with legacy mode off. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blacknightlll

> I knew I could get an answer like this one... just didn't expeted to hear that from some profile author . 
> Please, someone show a little sense of comunity and wrap things up for me and many others, that would be very apreciated. You can't really expect someone to go back and read 200 pages. This information should be at the first page.


Not to be mean or anything but everything has been explained in the tread over and over and over. Every 5 pages or so the same question has been asked

----------


## Kinky

Because Morphed spells have the same ID but different names/effects, you need to use CastspellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID)) to make them cast. There is no other trick to it. Set the spellID to 0 in the ability editor. This forces PQR to cast the spell by name rather than by ID which can **** up everything.

----------


## abndrew82

> To everyone who's getting SVN errors and such from the Team Nova google code SVN! We've moved over to Assembla and you can find our new home at https://www.assembla.com/spaces/nova-project/ 
> 
> 
> Also, with some changes to my Fire Mage profile, I kind of fully integrated Presence of Mind with Alter Time and Combustion, resulting in my poor alt doing 100k+ bursts, and averaging 67k DPS.
> 
> 3.1% Haste, 18% Crit, 18% Mastery, 14.2% Hit, Item Level 451. Testing was done on a Boss-level Training Dummy.
> Not sure if that's good enough? I'll try and fiddle around with it further.


Majorly looking forward to this release, looking like my mage may be the next to go from 85-90

----------


## Holobyte

> Because Morphed spells have the same ID but different names/effects, you need to use CastspellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID)) to make them cast. There is no other trick to it. Set the spellID to 0 in the ability editor. This forces PQR to cast the spell by name rather than by ID which can **** up everything.


Thank you (and everyone else that replied to me)! This explains a lot.
I'm also having problems with "return true" on some abilities, something to do with recast delay (even when set to 0)... let's hope casting spells by name fix it up.

----------


## sickgnome

> Try opening the LUA editor, dropdown to the XM data file you have. In the local mob (English) add: Garalon's Leg


Thank you! Hopefully this will work, will test it in a bit.

----------


## Holobyte

Ignore this.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Hmm, alrighty. I managed to push my Fire Mage profile to push about 67k DPS averagely, still some issues with timing certain spells, but I'm almost there. I should have a release tonight/tomorrow if I'm clever enough to figure it out. =P

----------


## expunge

> I've updated my PvE profile, cur version: 1.1.9
> 
> *Updates:*
> -- (hopefully) Fixed Plague leech with DW, resulting in it being casted regardless of it not having the runes too, causing LUA errors.
> -- Fixed it going into 2H regardless if you were DW using the AoE toggle, should now dynamically switch depending on if you're using a 2H weapon or DW weapons.
> -- Added Death Strike on Dark succor and health bellow 80%.
> -- Added a melee range check to Cooldowns.
> -- Profile should now not apply dots if you are affected by maddening shout.
> -- _Also had to change the link location of the updates since I changed hosts, so you cannot update through the manager for this update only._
> ...


Profile doesn't attack at all I don't think.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Profile doesn't attack at all I don't think.


Sorry, left bad code in during testing(derpidyderp). Re-download.  :Smile:

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey mentally i tried your new lvling lock profile on a lvl72 and i found demon spec spams spells like crazy. Get a line or red errors at the top of screen and the spam clicking noise. And aff is just massive lua errors.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey mentally i tried your new lvling lock profile on a lvl72 and i found demon spec spams spells like crazy. Get a line or red errors at the top of screen and the spam clicking noise. And aff is just massive lua errors.


Until she gets back to you, I don't actually think she has a leveling profile? Her demonology profile I believe is just a level 90 thing so that's probably why it doesn't work.

----------


## DragoHorse

I have a weird problem on my ret paladin.
I use Xelper ret rotation, it always worked really well and had nice dps.
But around a week ago a problem started not using my spells properly.
It is not using crusader and judgement anymore. It only used exorcism. I dont know what I did wrong.
I tryed to use a clean PQR and profile rotation. I also deleted my wow cache and WTF folder.
Nothing worked. Is there anything I did wrong?
What could I try to make it work. I tryed setting the spell id to 0 as I readed few posts ago. This diden't help the problem.  :Frown:

----------


## lawlmoto

> Thank you (and everyone else that replied to me)! This explains a lot.
> I'm also having problems with "return true" on some abilities, something to do with recast delay (even when set to 0)... let's hope casting spells by name fix it up.


Can you give more details on the recast issue? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

@blacknightlll: Demonology is my profile, but you should be fully able to use it while leveling. The noise you hear about spamming buttons and the "That Spell isn't ready yet" errors at the top of the screen. By using an addon such as Error Filter and disabling Error Speech under Sound Options in World of Warcraft, you shouldn't hear or see the cosmetic effects anymore. =) It's all cosmetic. Basically, PQR checks every spell 4 times per second, 4 times 21 makes for about 84 keystrokes simulated per second. You can't really do much more about it, I'm afraid. Demonology is meant to spam spells like crazy, by the way.  :Smile:  It runs, especially in Metamorphosis where your spells doesn't cost any mana. ^^

----------


## blacknightlll

I thought she said something about new data file for making it work at all lvls

edit: yea your demon works fine just wasnt sure about the spamming :P but ur aff is giving me this

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/18/12 21:23:34
Count: 7
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "--Code by Crystal_tech ..."]:25: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 248
(*temporary) = "spell"

----------


## Kinky

@blacknightlll: Yeah. Affliction isn't my profile so you're gonna have to ask crystal_tech about that. But yeah, I'm working on a new updated Data file which will (with my function) make profiles updated for it (that we're making anyhow) work for all levels. It's some very easy checks to support leveling through profiles, though. =) Maybe I'll teach you guys how.

----------


## PCharlesAA

Edit: Nvm got it to work.

----------


## saga3180

> How would i go upon writing a code that Uses holy prism(114165) on boss/mob if Player is under 90% if we are in range


Wish someone could help me out here.

----------


## Kinky

@saga3180: It's very easy.. There are different ways of doing it.
First you look up the functions to determine your own HP. You have 2 functions for this:
*UnitHealth(unit)* and *UnitHealthMax(unit)*. The first one returns your current HP, while the latter returns your maximum HP. By dividing your current HP by Maximum HP, then multiplying that difference by 100 (Since you can only have a maximum of 100% HP), you've determined your current HP as a percentage. You then check if you actually know the spell and can cast it, then check your HP, then create the function to cast it.

*Spell Name*: Holy Prism
*Spell ID*: 0


```
local HolyPrism = 114165
local PlayerHP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100

if IsPlayerSpell(HolyPrism) and PQR_SpellAvailable(HolyPrism) then
	if PlayerHP < 90 then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(HolyPrism),"target")
		return true
	end
end
```

That should be a pretty thorough explanation of how you do it, along with the actual coding behind the explanation, for future reference.

----------


## kclux

@mentally: How is the Mage profile coming along, tweaked the numbers enough? Really curious to see it  :Smile:

----------


## iliekcoffee

I was just wondering if the no-mouseover paladin profile was going to be updated?

----------


## Ralphiuss

What am I doing wrong here?



```

Eternal Flameif Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then    if members[1].HP < Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth         and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) <= 3             and PQR_SpellAvailable(114163) then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)       elseif members[1].HP >= Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth             and UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163) == nil  then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)     endend 


```

----------


## ace99ro

tried the exact same code last night with some differences , the NOVA data file actually has in it the new spells for holy pala , eternal flame , light's hammer , holy prism , with the necesary Spell ID's , so i basicly changed the word of glory code to fit the eternal flame code with all the necesary adjusments , but it didnt trigger , never used it

----------


## Ralphiuss

@ace99ro: 

If you use 



```

if Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then    if members[1].HP < Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth         and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) <= 3             and PQR_SpellAvailable(114163) then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)    endend 


```



It should work. What I'm trying to do is get it to use EF with the 4 piece PVP bonus. To my understanding EF should be on the raid even if it's over healing, for consistent tank healing.

Within the data file if you look for it..



```

[PQ_EternalFlame]        =     { check = true, isKnown = IsPlayerSpell(114163) }, 


```

it's missing the .targethealth value as in 



```

 [PQ_WordofGlory]         =     { check = true, castTime = 0, isKnown = IsPlayerSpell(85673), targetHealth = 82, overRide = false }, 


```

----------


## Kinky

@kclux: It's coming along greatly. =)

And to you guys who's wondering about the Paladin Profile. It's basically Bu_ba_911 that has been working on them, and he ha been doing so for a long time. He's currently busy IRL with work, and I'm being kept pretty busy as well personally. As I said though, once my projects are done, I'll try and look through the issues with Restoration Druid, Holy Paladin and Holy/Disc Priests. I'm almost done with most of my projects so keep tight.  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> @kclux: It's coming along greatly. =)
> 
> And to you guys who's wondering about the Paladin Profile. It's basically Bu_ba_911 that has been working on them, and he ha been doing so for a long time. He's currently busy IRL with work, and I'm being kept pretty busy as well personally. As I said though, once my projects are done, I'll try and look through the issues with Restoration Druid, Holy Paladin and Holy/Disc Priests. I'm almost done with most of my projects so keep tight.


Whats wrong with them? The Resto/Holy profiles? I might be able to give them all a whirl on the code bus while waiting in between ques while trying to cap my VP on my druid today C.c

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Whats wrong with them? The Resto/Holy profiles? I might be able to give them all a whirl on the code bus while waiting in between ques while trying to cap my VP on my druid today C.c


IMO...nothing really...heal values could use adjusting...

There are certain things thus far that i've noticed on different boss fights it should do. I've made these changes personally....

Do not heal target on Amber Shapper. There are two debuffs I believe... 

There's a debuff on grand empress it shouldn't heal on...


Maybe firepong..maybe you can look above and see if there area any errors in the code I posted?

----------


## googlebee

> @Googlebee: I've looked over the code you posted above. While it does parse through all raid/party members, it also checks if your target can be healed. You're checking the wrong target!
> If I'm reading it correctly, simply changing members[1].HP to members[customtarget].HP should do the trick.


That did not do the trick Mentally...any other ideas?

I simply want Healing Touch to heal Tsulong (IF in range) instead of other members. If not then heal me.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> That did not do the trick Mentally...any other ideas?
> 
> I simply want Healing Touch to heal Tsulong (IF in range) instead of other members. If not then heal me.


Maybe using a simple code to spam a heal on Tsulong? using a else if function? Normal heal code then else if target = Tsulong then spam heal of choice?

----------


## firepong

> That did not do the trick Mentally...any other ideas?
> 
> I simply want Healing Touch to heal Tsulong (IF in range) instead of other members. If not then heal me.


Get me his bossID with:


```

local bossid = tonumber(UnitGUID(unit):sub(-13, -9), 16) 


```

And I'll be able to add it in pretty easily into the next push I do to the SVN.

P.S. This is going to be on a Mouseover as I don't think he shows up as a person in the party correct? So we cant do it the way Sheuron's Healing Engine is currently setup, at least from my understanding.

----------


## googlebee

Reposting this for mentally to look over again. Really interested to get this to work. 

@Mentally: If using customtarget the mob needs to be targetted tho ...unless i mouseover it?

Due to being melee, and needing to constantly target adds during the encounter, and the majority of my Healing Touches are from Predatory Swiftness talent (Proc from melee for instant casts) it makes it difficult to mouseover the boss. If that is indeed what you were trying to do.

The way it works now , it has no need to target any party member to heal, so why cant that logic be applied to a boss as well? Or is it even possible?

If anyone else has a suggestion I would be grateful.

Thanks  :Smile: 





> Trying to figure out how to alter Firepongs code, and add Boss (when friendly) to list of targets to heal - Specifically for the* Tsulong* Encounter. (Think of it as a cross between Elagon and Dreamwalker [ICC]. 
> 
> Tsulong is either Hostile or Friendly. 
> 
> Tsulong does seem to have 2 NPC Id's however.
> 
> *During Night Phase Tsulong is Hostile and attack-able*. (NPC ID = 62442)
> *During Day Phase Tsulong is Friendly and needs to be healed.* (NPC ID = 63025? Could be he uses the above one always though)
> 
> ...

----------


## googlebee

lol u posted the same time i did Pong  :Smile: 

Id is located in my above post - I would bet that the night phase ID is the one to use only. There are 2 on Wowhead, I merely went off of someones comment that there are 2 ids for this encounter.

----------


## ace99ro

the Nova Holy Pala profile lacks the lvl 90 tier talents , and usage of new spells like Eternal Flame , Holy Prism etc , and healing methods took an 180 degree turn in MoP , paladins now do not stack haste anymore , they stack mastery , and most of the healing is done via Eternal Flame and Holy Prism + Holy Shock used on procs , the days of HR spam and LoD spam are over , doing that will result in you being OOM in a matter of seconds

----------


## Kinky

@Firepong: It's basically as ace99pro and Ralphiuss say. Paladin healing has changed a lot in the transition from Cataclysm to Mists of Pandaria.
@Googlebee: Sheuron's healing Engine unless it's in your raid, you actually have to mouseover the target, but you can do that using the Boss Frames as well. It should be easy. I'll see if I can't modify the code when I get back from school.  :Smile: 

Tsulong's NPC ID's are 62442 according to WoWhead, but 63025 also appears in the list so I dunno which is which.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> ```
> 
> GetDistance()
 local PerfectAoETarget = {}
for i=1, #members do
    table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 85), Unit = members[i].Unit} )
end
  table.sort(PerfectAoETarget, function(x,y) return x.NumberNearby > y.NumberNearby end)
  if PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 4 then
    PQR_CustomTarget = PerfectAoETarget[1].Unit
    return true
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> this is what i think should work in mine...... but like ive said in my own Thread.... i don't have a pally to test these new spells on so I don't want to release continually breaking profiles as u guys spot test it


Here is a code for Holy Prism..Works so far..I'll admit I don't use this very much. I rather use lights hammer.

There is too much debate on Eternal flame usage right now..A lot of paladins will say using PVP gear in a PVE environment is dumb. But it is clear that the top WOL users are using this. The code I posted for EF is good for normal usage. I'm in the process of thinking of a code to use it with PVP bonus. 

I think I saw in the patch notes that they are adding a CD to EF. I'm sure to nerf this PVP bonus. So again play style for Holy Paladins might change.

----------


## googlebee

@ Mentally

Thank you  :Smile:  I tried your first suggestion but Healing Touch was not cast at all.

Would mouseover also work on a Focus target?

Lastly, what is Firepong talking about with this:



```

local bossid = tonumber(UnitGUID(unit):sub(-13, -9), 16) 


```

Firepong is also looking at this , between the 2 of you im sure we can get this working. 

@ Firepong - And no Tsulong does not show up in the raid frames/party etc. Think of the Dreamwalker encounter in Icecrown Citadel back in Wrath. Tsulong is healed in one of his 2 phases of the encounter. 





> Get me his bossID with:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local bossid = tonumber(UnitGUID(unit):sub(-13, -9), 16) 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## firepong

> @ Mentally
> 
> Thank you  I tried your first suggestion but Healing Touch was not cast at all.
> 
> Would mouseover also work on a Focus target?
> 
> Lastly, what is Firepong talking about with this:
> 
> 
> ...


What my above code I posted does is converts a Unit's GUID to the bossID. Don't ask me who found out that little snippet of code, think it might have been Valma. But man, it was revolutionary on me making my Boss Target code.

----------


## kickmydog

Avery I was using your ret paladin profile, and I'm not noticing it using Execution Sentence. It also locks up when I use the Mass Exorcism Glyph.

----------


## Taran32

@Anyone

Does a code still exist that Sheuron used to use for his PvP profiles? The one that used WOTF to automatically break fears and such.

----------


## kuukuu

> the Nova Holy Pala profile lacks the lvl 90 tier talents , and usage of new spells like Eternal Flame , Holy Prism etc , and healing methods took an 180 degree turn in MoP , paladins now do not stack haste anymore , they stack mastery , and most of the healing is done via Eternal Flame and Holy Prism + Holy Shock used on procs , the days of HR spam and LoD spam are over , doing that will result in you being OOM in a matter of seconds


I actually use Nova profiles just fine for my current raiding and go oom about as often as our other paladin healer so I'm not sure what you mean that we go oom in seconds. Also haste and mastery are still equal in priority from everything I've read on EJ and other such theory crafting threads. Curious where you're getting your information and how exactly you heal now.

I also have Light's Hammer coded into the profile myself and use Sacred Shield instead of EF as EF was constantly locking up profiles.

----------


## ace99ro

from EJ......... :




> Get the blue pvp 4 set. It is extremely overpowered no matter the stats. It was like 5 times better than the old T14 4set (pre-boost), and it is still much much better after the boost. Do not care for the lost stats, you will save tons of mana and your throutput will skyrocket. Moreover the +10% Holy Shock, is very nice, but the game breaking deal is the 4 set.
> 
> Spec Eternal flame + Divine Purpose, and use it only with 3HoPo and DP procs. Avoid using Light of Dawn, because in most cases it will simply heal less. Use LoD only if it is necessary. So stick to EF as much as possible.
> 
> Rest -> Holy Shock on CD, and crusader strike, when you are in dire need of some HoPo. CS is dangerous, cause SoI gives zero hit chance and no expertise. Use it wisely,and profit for the extra holy power charge.
> Pay attention to the extra infusion of light procs. Avoid casting spells without IoL procs. Use your procs mostly for Holy Radiance, for the extra holy power. If you need specific healing, then use your single target casting heals , but in general try to avoid them.
> 
> Learn the times that the raid is going to take zero or minor dmg, and use Divine Plea.
> 
> ...





> Do not care about haste. You should mostly cast only under the Infusion of Light proc. Stack as much mastery as possible. You should be healing with Eternal Flame. The more 3HoPo EF, the more gain from the 4set. 30+% of all your heals should be Eternal Flame. At the moment, holy paladins cannot cast efficiently.
> 
> If you have free time between the Holy Shock, Crusader Strike, Eternal Flame spamming, then go ahead and cast Holy Radiance, or FoL/DL on the beacon target. If it is going to be overheal, at least you ll get some absorb and 1 charge of HoPo.
> 
> I cannot see the reason why your raid leader will not allow you to equip the pvp set. Holy Paladins are an exception to this general rule. We do not use pvp gear because we dont have decent pve gear. We use pvp gear, to make our class competitive and on par with the other healers.

----------


## kuukuu

Hmmm, that must have been put up since I last looked at the forums... I stand corrected then. Thank you for the info.

----------


## Gazzooks

I would like to ask a few questions please;

I have never used this program before and I have followed the instructions on the first post of this thread.

when i am in game nothing seems to be happening:

I see that the correct profiles are active when I hit alt-x, but when I attack a mob, I still have to fight it manually, just like before.

My questions are these:

1. Is the program to complete the fight for me?
2. if so how do I active it to do so?

Please do not flame, if nothing constructive to say dont say anything. But is you would like to assist me in getting this up and running, I would very much appreciate it.

Thank you very much for your knowledge in advance!

----------


## darksahde

> I would like to ask a few questions please;
> 
> I have never used this program before and I have followed the instructions on the first post of this thread.
> 
> when i am in game nothing seems to be happening:
> 
> I see that the correct profiles are active when I hit alt-x, but when I attack a mob, I still have to fight it manually, just like before.
> 
> My questions are these:
> ...


Yes it does complete the fight for you, all you need to do is timing ur CDs and move. (some profile even do cds for you)

1: did it say in ur chat "xprofile is active?"
2: did you used a correct profile? (running Cata-old profile wont do in panda)

and second question is answered when u see the program. pretty straight foward.

----------


## Gazzooks

Thank you for your speedy reply, yes it says profile active and I am using the monk Profile from: HERE ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.) the Monk Windwalker profile.

I made sure I had selected them in the pqr program as well.

Does PQR automatically start attacking your opponent (mob) once your attacked?

----------


## saga3180

> Thank you for your speedy reply, yes it says profile active and I am using the monk Profile from: HERE ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.) the Monk Windwalker profile.
> 
> I made sure I had selected them in the pqr program as well.
> 
> Does PQR automatically start attacking your opponent (mob) once your attacked?


Some do some don't.
Its in the ability rotation window where you can select it and deselect it.

----------


## Gazzooks

I wonder if it's because I am only level 20+ atm?

When I hit alt-x I get:

<PQR> Windwalker Questing PvE Enabled.
Rubim's Modified Nova Data File V2.3.0 - Nov 13, 2012
<PQR> Loading | Monk Tables ...
<PQR> Rubim's MK Windwalker Loaded!

and that's it.

The current skills I have are:
Provoke, Jab, Tiger Palm, Blackout Kick, Flying Serpent Kick, Roll and Fists of Fury.

----------


## darksahde

> I wonder if it's because I am only level 20+ atm?
> 
> When I hit alt-x I get:
> 
> <PQR> Windwalker Questing PvE Enabled.
> Rubim's Modified Nova Data File V2.3.0 - Nov 13, 2012
> <PQR> Loading | Monk Tables ...
> <PQR> Rubim's MK Windwalker Loaded!
> 
> ...


some profile doesnt work until ur 90.

----------


## saga3180

> I wonder if it's because I am only level 20+ atm?
> 
> When I hit alt-x I get:
> 
> <PQR> Windwalker Questing PvE Enabled.
> Rubim's Modified Nova Data File V2.3.0 - Nov 13, 2012
> <PQR> Loading | Monk Tables ...
> <PQR> Rubim's MK Windwalker Loaded!
> 
> ...


Remove the skills you don't have and it should work

----------


## Gazzooks

hmm, there has to be a way to make this work....

----------


## kuukuu

> hmm, there has to be a way to make this work....


I don't believe Rubim's profile works till 90, but you can try removing everything that you don't have yet in the rotation editor and see what happens.

----------


## Xelper

Got an interesting little function coming down the way soon... might lead to other things if it works out well. Might release a beta build in a couple days for profile developers to test if all goes well with my testing tonight.

Basically:

PQR_TargetArea(unit or GUID) - Casts a targetted AOE ability at the specified unit/GUID. This should be called just prior to the "return true" on a targetted AOE ability.

Example: You can cast Blizzard at the specified location, rather than just at the mouse cursor location.

Again, still subject to my testing tonight, but so far it looks good.

----------


## darksahde

sound awesome! can cast healing orb under someone ?

----------


## Xelper

Any ability that has a targetting circle, yes

----------


## firepong

> Got an interesting little function coming down the way soon... might lead to other things if it works out well. Might release a beta build in a couple days for profile developers to test if all goes well with my testing tonight.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> PQR_TargetArea(unit or GUID) - Casts a targetted AOE ability at the specified unit/GUID. This should be called just prior to the "return true" on a targetted AOE ability.
> 
> Example: You can cast Blizzard at the specified location, rather than just at the mouse cursor location.
> 
> Again, still subject to my testing tonight, but so far it looks good.


Holy hell. When all this gets done, let me know and I'll try it. Will finally let me code in Force of Nature into my druid profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Oreeoo

Can anyone guide me with making my character target enemies in a bg's along with casting harmful spells on them?

----------


## Hoblerhans

> I wonder if it's because I am only level 20+ atm?
> 
> When I hit alt-x I get:
> 
> <PQR> Windwalker Questing PvE Enabled.
> Rubim's Modified Nova Data File V2.3.0 - Nov 13, 2012
> <PQR> Loading | Monk Tables ...
> <PQR> Rubim's MK Windwalker Loaded!
> 
> ...



U should use Team Novas Windwalkerprofile for leveling.
Make sure u disable AOE (I think pressing left ALT or left CTRL) after starting with alt-x because u have none till lvl46.
I am using it with my little panda monk and it works just fine.

Happy lvling

----------


## GRB

xelper any chance ur adding something like PQR_surround()?

Ur already using:
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>

return type: enemy's, how many, in a distance 40yrs.

----------


## googlebee

> hmm, there has to be a way to make this work....


Make sure you are running World of Warcraft in 32 bit mode as well.

In the launcher for WoW, upper left corner: Click on Options > Game Preferences > make sure *Launch 32 bit Client* is checked.

If that doesn't solve your issue, then it is indeed the profile not supporting your level. (The majority of all profiles are written for lvl 85-90

----------


## fluxflux

what iss the best Frost and Fire Mage profile @ the moment?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> what iss the best Frost and Fire Mage profile @ the moment?


Gabbz and Soapbox has some available in the Bot Maps and Profiles-section of the forum, try them out!

----------


## Xvvt

I may get the award for n00b question of the day, nonetheless here goes. 

The Crystal_Tech SV profile I use has left shift being used as a toggle, which works flawlessly if i tap lshift. The problem is that if I hold it down LShift for longer than .2 seconds it cycles (repeats) enabled/disabled continually until released. The default setting for the toggle is set at .2 sec, so I attempted to increase that time to various amounts to no avail. Ideally I would like it where, shift key down, shift key up = toggle. I don't know if this is an issue with sticky keys? my hardware or a profile issue. I've tried enabling and disabling sticky keys. I've attempted key repeat speed from control panel, and frankly I'm stumped. 

If it is in fact a LShift issue that can not be changed for whatever reason, I would like to change default profile bindings. So far I have been unsuccessful in pulling that off even with reading Crys_Techs tutorial regarding a similiar question. Any guidance/ideas would be appreciated.



```
 --Code by Crystal_tech
if modtime == nil then
	modtime = 0
end

---Toggle for Main CDs
if lShift and GetTime() - modtime > .2 then
	modtime = GetTime()
	if CDSwap then 
		CDSwap = nil
		PQR_WriteToChat("Rapid Fire, Readiness, Stampede: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
	else
		CDSwap = 1
		PQR_WriteToChat("Rapid Fire, Readiness, Stampede: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
	end
end

--End Code By Crystal_tech
```

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty - A few updates as to why I've not been so active the past few days. :P I'm getting ready for an exam next week so I've just spent the past two days trying to catch up and refresh on my subjects. Furthermore my poor baby got a hernia so I've had to spend some extra time together with him after seeing the doctors.

My Fire Mage profile is pretty much done.. I still have some timing issues with Combustion, as in, it's disregarding my checks regardless of the coding hierarchy, which has gotten me pretty annoyed. For now, it has a few different profiles:
- Single-Target (Auto-PoM): This will basically cast Alter Time and Presence of Mind for you, in the best possible way and scenario.
- Single-Target (Auto-PoM - High Crit): Same as above, this profile will use Alter Time and Presence of Mind for you in the best possible way and scenario. This is designed for people with high crit levels (25-27%+) and should yield more DPS than the normal *profile*.
- Single-Target (Manual): This profile will not automatically use Alter Time for you. If Presence of Mind is your selected Tier 1 talent, it will automagically use this for you.
- Single-Target (Maual - High Crit): Again as above, slightly modified for people with high crit values. If Presence of Mind talent is your selected Tier 1 talent, it will automagically use this for you.

All the profiles comes with a *Hold Cooldown* trigger, and a AoE hold trigger. (Press and hold to AoE on mouseover location.) Personally, with very crap gear (iLvl 453, 14.3% hit, 18% crit/mastery) against a Heroic Training Dummy, have managed to generate a sustainable 67k DPS without much effort. Again this is RNG based and I missed around 5% of my spells, so it solely depends on the person currently using it and his/her gear. Reforging to reach the hit cap, I managed to pull 150k something DPS on Heroic Elegon. (Will update this post with an image afterwards.)

Furthermore, I slightly updated Shadow Priests as I noticed there were an issue with Mind Spike not casting while running, (beats me why I did that.) and mindlessly spamming Shadow Word: Pain, which it shouldn't do. The Shadow Priest update should be coming later today as well, properly casting Mind Spike while moving as well as Shadow Word: Pain when you have above 75% Mana and no Mind Spike procs.

As always guys, don't forget that we've changed our SVN host from Google Code to Assembla. You can find our new home here, Team Nova @ Assembla.com

@Xvvt: Could you paste the code enclosed in a code tag, please? =)

----------


## crystal_tech

> I may get the award for n00b question of the day, nonetheless here goes. 
> 
> The Crystal_Tech SV profile I use has left shift being used as a toggle, which works flawlessly if i tap lshift. The problem is that if I hold it down LShift for longer than .2 seconds it cycles (repeats) enabled/disabled continually until released. The default setting for the toggle is set at .2 sec, so I attempted to increase that time to various amounts to no avail. Ideally I would like it where, shift key down, shift key up = toggle. I don't know if this is an issue with sticky keys? my hardware or a profile issue. I've tried enabling and disabling sticky keys. I've attempted key repeat speed from control panel, and frankly I'm stumped. 
> 
> If it is in fact a LShift issue that can not be changed for whatever reason, I would like to change default profile bindings. So far I have been unsuccessful in pulling that off even with reading Crys_Techs tutorial regarding a similiar question. Any guidance/ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


your wanting it the way It was in Cata? where you have to hold the shift key to activate the spells? I can do that/did do that however with the spam fest of new spells I found myself holding the shift key for too long for what they did hence the toggle.

----------


## Xvvt

I would like to have it where the toggle doesn't happen until keystroke up. That way i could still use shift down as a modifier for a number of other binds I use. Basically get 2 modifiers out of one key.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I would like to have it where the toggle doesn't happen until keystroke up. That way i could still use shift down as a modifier for a number of other binds I use. Basically get 2 modifiers out of one key.


ah, I don't think i can do that. Due to the fact its using IsLeftShiftKeyDown() api so its only going to return a true or false. now if you want to try something try this:

IsModifierKeyDown - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## Xvvt

Thanks for the quick responses, that link is going to help immensely. 

@mentally - Best wishes on a speedy recovery for the little one.

----------


## Gazzooks

> U should use Team Novas Windwalkerprofile for leveling.
> Make sure u disable AOE (I think pressing left ALT or left CTRL) after starting with alt-x because u have none till lvl46.
> I am using it with my little panda monk and it works just fine.
> 
> Happy lvling


Thanks Hoblerhans for the heads up, I will check it out




> Make sure you are running World of Warcraft in 32 bit mode as well.
> 
> In the launcher for WoW, upper left corner: Click on Options > Game Preferences > make sure *Launch 32 bit Client* is checked.
> 
> If that doesn't solve your issue, then it is indeed the profile not supporting your level. (The majority of all profiles are written for lvl 85-90


I am running in windowed mode and in 32 bit mode.


My own notes:

I am assuming all i had to do was hit alt -x , are there any other keys to hit to tell it when it is supposed to attack a tgt?

----------


## kclux

@Mentally aww poor baby hope he will get well again soon  :Smile:  Looking forward to see your mage profile, will PoM be mandatory or does it also support scorch ?

----------


## Kinky

@Xvvt : Thanks.
@kclux: I hope so too! And no, Presence of Mind isn't mandatory in any of my profiles.  :Smile:  Of course it's supporting Scorch as well!

----------


## n1bl3r

@mentally, cant wait for your mage profile. Have you seen this article about changes to arcane and Combustion coming in 5.1? 
Arcane Brilliance: Patch 5.1 preview for mages

Hope your baby gets well soon!

----------


## Kinky

@n1bl3r: Yeah, I'm aware of it. =)

----------


## Andilizer

Would someone be able to help me with checking a DK function?

I want to be able to check if I have a ghoul up and I'm at < 40 hp and cast Death Pact.

This is what I'm using but it doesn't seem to want to work.



```

local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
 if PQR_SpellAvailable(46584)
and health < 40
and UnitExists("pet")
then 
return true
end 


```

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

went to new site how do i update profiles from pqr program?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> went to new site how do i update profiles from pqr program?


First make sure the profile you use support updating through the program, and if it does its in the rotation editor.

----------


## Beelzix

would anyone happen to have a link for a ret pally pvp profile for 5.0+

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Did you check the Bot Maps Profiles-forum?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-profile.html (Avery Ret Profile)

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

I believe it's mental's and crystals rotations for the demo warlock but since the link was down I can't update from program.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I believe it's mental's and crystals rotations for the demo warlock but since the link was down I can't update from program.


Yeah, they changed site to Assembla instead of their old one.
Make a new folder somewhere, and use this svn to get all the profiles:
https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/

----------


## Beelzix

ty Ninjaderp it works perfectly

----------


## Kinky

Releasing Fire Mage once I wake up! Need a good night's rest. I managed to simplify a lot of the profiles, effectively merging them into 2 profiles rather than 4. Single-Target - Automatic and Single-Target Manual. Difference is that it will still use Scorch/PoM whenever the best situation for them are (Moving or Proc dependant), personally I managed to get a good crit streak once and averaged 74.4k DPS for a long while with automatic Invocation usage (I forgot to add some checks to it, so it kept using it no matter what I had active!) so I'm only going to fix that in the morning.  :Big Grin: 
Expect an update to Shadow Priest as well in a couple of hours!

Teh stress!

----------


## darksahde

Can anyone check this code for me?



```
if UnitLevel("target") == -1 then
	if not UnitDebuffID("target", 131894, "PLAYER") 
	and select(2,GetSpellCooldown("player", 131894)) < 2 then
		return false 
	end
else
        if UnitPower("player") >= 40 then
	        return true
        end
end
```

I want to stop casting arcane shot when murder of crow is almost off cooldown, i got something like this, but this seems to give insane amount of lua error.

Also is there a way to simplifies this code? or use CastSpellByName function.

----------


## firepong

> Can anyone check this code for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitLevel("target") == -1 then
> 	if not UnitDebuffID("target", 131894, "PLAYER") 
> 	and select(2,GetSpellCooldown("player", 131894)) < 2 then
> 		return false 
> ...




```

local mcStart, mcDuration = GetSpellCooldown(131894)local mcCD = mcStart + mcDuration - GetTime()local someDebuff = UnitDebuffID("Target", 131894, "PLAYER")local Focus = UnitPower("Player")if UnitLevel("Target") == -1 then    if not someDebuff and mcCD < 2 then        return false     elseif Focus >= 40 then        return true    endend 


```

Probably what I would do. Or something Like that. I haven't coded for hunter's in a while.

----------


## darksahde

> ```
> 
> local mcStart, mcDuration = GetSpellCooldown(131894)local mcCD = mcStart + mcDuration - GetTime()local someDebuff = UnitDebuffID("Target", 131894, "PLAYER")local Focus = UnitPower("Player")if UnitLevel("Target") == -1 then    if not someDebuff and mcCD < 2 then        return false     elseif Focus >= 40 then        return true    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Probably what I would do. Or something Like that. I haven't coded for hunter's in a while.


But select(2,Getspellcooldown("player", 131894)) < 2 already return the length of cooldown remains? maybe i should add - GetTime().

what does your Start for?

----------


## Hoblerhans

> My own notes:
> 
> I am assuming all i had to do was hit alt -x , are there any other keys to hit to tell it when it is supposed to attack a tgt?


Nope.

Usually pqr starts the rotation after klicking on a mob and being in combat.
There are modifier keys implemented by the individual profile author to switch f.e. between aoe and single target modes. Or a pause key
These keys are often mentioned in the yellow triangle shown on ur pqr main frame.

If a profile dont work, it is likely not designed for leveling, it is old(cata profiles) or u missed f.e. the data file while downloading.

Hope this helps a bit

----------


## goldio

I need some help...
Based on Sheurons Heal Engine, how can I set a priority for my heals in a group or party?
4 example if I would prioritize tanks, healer and at the end the dd´s... 


```
if members[1].HP < 70 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

Is there a possibility to query a focus target?
What means the 1 in members[1].HP?

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey mentally I'll be home all day today. Think I got the 24hr bug. Would your profile work on a 85 Mage?

----------


## Trekku

I just came back to WoW since MoP release, In cata i used Simcraft Arms/fury for my warrior. Is that profile still around for MoP?
If not, what are the best DPS profiles at this moment for warrior. Looked through many pages but didn't find anything except for the paying one.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Failroad has a really good Arms/Fury profile you should use, its his PVP-version that you pay to get.

----------


## Nerder

If I could get someones assistance with a profile that I'm in the works of, that would be great. I've noticed around that there is no real mistweaver, so earlier today I started to work on mine again. I've completed a work in progress one but am not satisfied with it at all... I mean it'll heal but certain things that I like are not working. In LFR I was atleast top 3 heals each encounter, 1 was top heals (460 ilvl mistweaver and was also wearing an agi chest, hah)

Anyway, the part that I'm stuck on is with canceling the current cast. I have it working to a certain extent...


```
if UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 115175, "PLAYER") then
	if members[1].HP >= 95 then
		if UnitChannelInfo("player") then
			if UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(115175) then
				PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
				SpellStopCasting()
				return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Thats what I'm using at the moment, but its not working to cancel the channel unless I physically have the target targeted. After seeing this I've tested with other things like Dispells when targets have certain buffs, they too will not dispell unless actually targeting. I know the members[1].Unit part is working or the members[1].HP because the healing spells are working no issue.

----------


## Kinky

@Nerder: Make sure "Cancel Channel" is set to *True* not *False*.
Fire Mage profile and Shadow Priest will be uploaded/updated once I get home from school in a couple of hours!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> If I could get someones assistance with a profile that I'm in the works of, that would be great. I've noticed around that there is no real mistweaver, so earlier today I started to work on mine again. I've completed a work in progress one but am not satisfied with it at all... I mean it'll heal but certain things that I like are not working. In LFR I was atleast top 3 heals each encounter, 1 was top heals (460 ilvl mistweaver and was also wearing an agi chest, hah)
> 
> Anyway, the part that I'm stuck on is with canceling the current cast. I have it working to a certain extent...
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 115175, "PLAYER") then
> 	if members[1].HP >= 95 then
> 		if UnitChannelInfo("player") then
> ...


There's no released Mistweaver, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 
Check for the buff on the target, not just if you are channeling.
Also, with they way you have it set up, it doesn't look like Enveloping or Surging will cast correctly if the lowest health target changes while channeling.

Here's a snippet of my code for Soothing:



```
local target,health=HealTarget()
local heal=SoothingMist
if GetUnitSpeed("player")==0
and health>=heal then
	if not UnitBuff(target,"Soothing Mist",nil,"player") then
		CastHeal("Soothing Mist",target)
	end
else
	if UnitChannelInfo("player")=="Soothing Mist" then
		SpellStopCasting()
	end
end
```

----------


## Xelper

So I am releasing PQR v2.2.0 to profile developers here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR220.zip
*If you overwrite your old PQR.exe, make sure you hit DOWNLOAD OFFSETS. There is a new offset to accommodate terrain clicking.*
*You must also completely restart your WoW for terrain clicking to work if you have had PQR v2.1.9 running in the same session.*

This will go on the updater in a day or two if I dont hear of any major problems.

Changes are:
-Now uses CastSpellByName using the spell ID provided. This should help resolve some UI freezing issues. 
-Moved Spell Unknown warning to the "Advanced" debug mode. Basic debug mode should be more useful now if you have abilities in your rotation that you do not know.
New Function:
-PQR_TargetArea(unit or GUID) - will cast a targetted spell at the targetted area.

Be VERY CAREFUL with this PQR_TargetArea function. It is not an 'instant click' function, it will cause the targetted area to be clicked within the next 50ms. You should only call this function if you have a targetting circle ready to be used, for example I handle my Light's Hammer ability like this:

Name: Light's Hammer
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
local lhAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(114158)
local lhKnown = IsSpellKnown(114158)


if lhAvailable and lhKnown then
    if UnitExists("target") then
        CastSpellByID(114158)
        if SpellIsTargeting() then
                PQR_TargetArea("target")
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## Nerder

> There's no released Mistweaver, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 
> Check for the buff on the target, not just if you are channeling.
> Also, with they way you have it set up, it doesn't look like Enveloping or Surging will cast correctly if the lowest health target changes while channeling.
> 
> Here's a snippet of my code for Soothing:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


How is mine not checking for the buff first? That's the first segment of the code... From my understanding if that buff is not existent then it'll move on... also to what I posted was just the cancel channel, the Enveloping and Surging mists are working perfectly fine. What I'm trying to say though is that its not registering the buff being on someone until I physically have that person targeted. Also, you might want to be careful with yours though deadpanstiffy because the cast from your statue is also called Soothing Mist, which not sure if you've healed yet mistweaver, but your statue will heal someone else sometimes. Which they can be full before your target, so therefore it'll cancel the channeling

@mentally: Cancel channel is on, like previously stated if I target the person it registers the buff on them and then moves to the next step and cancels the channel

Heres a bit more that I can explain I guess... Currently I'm using this code, and have all the other spells creating the registered low member as my focus then healing, so the cancel channel for that is


```
if CalculateHP("focus") >= 95 then
	if UnitChannelInfo("player") then
		if UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(115175) then
			SpellStopCasting()
			return true
		end
	elseif UnitCastingInfo("player") then
		if UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(116694)
		or UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(124682) then
			SpellStopCasting()
			return true
		end
	end
	return true
end
```

on the side I have it set to cancel channel of course, the target type is Focus and the action is /clearfocus, so that way it'll move to the next person.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> How is mine not checking for the buff first? That's the first segment of the code... From my understanding if that buff is not existent then it'll move on... also to what I posted was just the cancel channel, the Enveloping and Surging mists are working perfectly fine. What I'm trying to say though is that its not registering the buff being on someone until I physically have that person targeted. Also, you might want to be careful with yours though deadpanstiffy because the cast from your statue is also called Soothing Mist, which not sure if you've healed yet mistweaver, but your statue will heal someone else sometimes. Which they can be full before your target, so therefore it'll cancel the channeling


I am only cancelling the channel if they are below the health deficit range for that heal. I want the least amount of over healing (percentages are/were great for leveling, but if you want to be as exact as possible use deficits). This doesn't change how the statue works.

Have you tried merging both your Cast/Cancel functions together, I wasn't paying attention as you do check the buff.

----------


## towmemater

I can't wait for the fire mage rotation!!!!!!!

----------


## freaki

waiting for the shadowpriest update,as a parent myself i hope your child is ok mentally as a hernia is easily treated:-)

----------


## crystal_tech

@xelper

tried running the 2.2.0 got this message:

SmartAssembly Evaluation Version

This app has been built with an evaluation version of smart assembly, and therefore cannot be distributed. you can install smartAssembly on this computer to be able to run this application.

this application will now quit.

----------


## firepong

> @xelper
> 
> tried running the 2.2.0 got this message:
> 
> SmartAssembly Evaluation Version
> 
> This app has been built with an evaluation version of smart assembly, and therefore cannot be distributed. you can install smartAssembly on this computer to be able to run this application.
> 
> this application will now quit.


Yeah, I got the same thing. Just installed the evaluation version of SmartAssembly and was good to go lol. Am having problems with a few things though. Will post them when I get a full list of the problems.

EDIT* Scratch that. Had a capital letter in the wrong spot  :Cool:

----------


## Jvidiashow

Are there any rogue pvp profiles around? The search option doesn't seem to be throwing me any leads!

----------


## Miscr

There are actually a couple deep in the threads. Not sure if they work or not, but I would also like to see if anyone could lend a hand in building a Assassination Build.

Thanks.

----------


## saga3180

I hope sheepmoon doesnt mind if if re release his sm holy paladin profile
So anyways Here it is:
This is for all you holy paladins who haven't found one that works for them.

Sm_sheepmoons edited Holy paladin profile

Edited a few abilities (with crystal_tech's help)
-(Left shift light's hammer)
-To be used with eternal flame and Light's hammer or it wont work properly
-It's sure to top meters on any fight.
-Mana efficient
-Also Supports Divine purpose for 4 piece pvp sets.

Paladin.rar

----------


## firepong

@Xelper

I've only found a couple problem's, 1 of which I don't think can really be fixed as I have to use the morphed spellID's no matter what.

First Problem, again, don't think can be fixed.
-When using the default spellID in the spellID slot to cast spell's, it does not work on morphed spells. The only option I can think of to solve this is to possibly make the spellID box multi spellID available. By this, I mean, make it work with multiple spellID's with a comma separating them.

Second problem.
-Reproduced this both times the program was started.
-When PQRotation started and launching WoW. After getting in game and starting the desired profile. All my settings were reset. I did not notice this until a couple of my keybind's weren't working. Decided to close WoW all together and launch it back. This was when I noticed my settings reset because the EULA popped up like I installed a new patch. Basically reset all of my settings, keybind's and all to default.

The second problem wasn't very big, but for people that have extensive keybind remaps, well, this would be pretty big for them lol.

----------


## Jvidiashow

> There are actually a couple deep in the threads. Not sure if they work or not, but I would also like to see if anyone could lend a hand in building a Assassination Build.
> 
> Thanks.


Check out blindeds profiles, he's got the pve ones

----------


## barandeniz

> I hope sheepmoon doesnt mind if if re release his sm holy paladin profile
> So anyways Here it is:
> 
> Sm_sheepmoons edited Holy paladin profile
> 
> Edited a few abilities (with crystal_tech's help)
> -(Left shift light's hammer)
> -To be used with eternal flame and Light's hammer or it wont work properly
> -It's sure to top meters on any fight.
> ...


Does it supports [Divine Purpose] ? i am using 4-piece pvp set so its very important to use divine purpose procs?

----------


## saga3180

> Does it supports [Divine Purpose] ? i am using 4-piece pvp set so its very important to use divine purpose procs?


Yes it does.

----------


## barandeniz

> Yes it does.


 Isn't it good idea to use Crusader Strike to stack HP when Holy Shock is @ CD ? and can we force to use Holy Light or Divine Light when infusion procced ?

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> 
> I've only found a couple problem's, 1 of which I don't think can really be fixed as I have to use the morphed spellID's no matter what.
> 
> First Problem, again, don't think can be fixed.
> -When using the default spellID in the spellID slot to cast spell's, it does not work on morphed spells. The only option I can think of to solve this is to possibly make the spellID box multi spellID available. By this, I mean, make it work with multiple spellID's with a comma separating them.
> 
> Second problem.
> -Reproduced this both times the program was started.
> ...


I'm almost 100% certain it isnt PQR causing the second problem. That has been a longtime WoW bug where the WTF folder becomes corrupted and settings stop saving properly. It happens especially often when WoW isn't closed properly (IE: ALT+F4).

EDIT: For those getting the Smart Assembly error message, redownload. I forgot to activate my copy of SmartAssembly before compiling.

----------


## towmemater

Still anxiously waiting for the mage fire spec!

----------


## ns79

> Releasing Fire Mage once I wake up! Need a good night's rest. I managed to simplify a lot of the profiles, effectively merging them into 2 profiles rather than 4. Single-Target - Automatic and Single-Target Manual. Difference is that it will still use Scorch/PoM whenever the best situation for them are (Moving or Proc dependant), personally I managed to get a good crit streak once and averaged 74.4k DPS for a long while with automatic Invocation usage (I forgot to add some checks to it, so it kept using it no matter what I had active!) so I'm only going to fix that in the morning. 
> Expect an update to Shadow Priest as well in a couple of hours!
> 
> Teh stress!


I've been drooling for the last 19 hours, please put me out of my misery!  :Big Grin:

----------


## saga3180

> Isn't it good idea to use Crusader Strike to stack HP when Holy Shock is @ CD ? and can we force to use Holy Light or Divine Light when infusion procced ?


Of course it's a good idea but since we do not have hit or expertise its a bit risky to just dump 9k into crusader strike if it misses.

----------


## Kristina520

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Yeah, they changed site to Assembla instead of their old one.
> Make a new folder somewhere, and use this svn to get all the profiles:
> https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/


How do i use the new site to update the Demo Warlock rotation for PQR, I have no idea how to update this from there.

----------


## saga3180

> How do i use the new site to update the Demo Warlock rotation for PQR, I have no idea how to update this from there.


It's exactly the same as the old use this for the svn :https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and done.

----------


## Beelzix

i just talked a friend into using PQR for the 1st time since ive been using it for about a year now and he was wondering if anyone would happen to have a updated holy pally prof for pve/pvp

----------


## Ralphiuss

> i just talked a friend into using PQR for the 1st time since ive been using it for about a year now and he was wondering if anyone would happen to have a updated holy pally prof for pve/pvp


saga3180 just posted one for pve. Team Nova has one, but it needs a lot of updating. 

Do a search for Holy PVP should come up with a profile from Dominium. Not too bad.

----------


## Beelzix

ty Ralphiuss

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

started a new mage is there a rotation profile for starting level mages?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I hope sheepmoon doesnt mind if if re release his sm holy paladin profile
> So anyways Here it is:
> This is for all you holy paladins who haven't found one that works for them.
> 
> Sm_sheepmoons edited Holy paladin profile
> 
> Edited a few abilities (with crystal_tech's help)
> -(Left shift light's hammer)
> -To be used with eternal flame and Light's hammer or it wont work properly
> ...


With the changes to the nova profile I Crusader Strike to build HP. I would like to use Holy Radiance as well...but I need to think of a different way to code for it..maybe add a mana check to it and a HP check to it so it doesn't cast too often...Not too sure yet. 

Also looking at your code it uses EF pretty much on anyone taking damage...Just giving it priority to be cast first

I've been playing around this a lot. I've been thinking it might better to add a check to where it used EF when they player doesn't have it, if it does then do not cast again. Then I added an ability later to be caste as WoG would be, 

Problem i'm seeing it wont cast EF at times when I have max HP and there're are targets with no EF rolling. It'll work if I target the frame my self.

----------


## saga3180

> With the changes to the nova profile I Crusader Strike to build HP. I would like to use Holy Radiance as well...but I need to think of a different way to code for it..maybe add a mana check to it and a HP check to it so it doesn't cast too often...Not too sure yet. 
> 
> Also looking at your code it uses EF pretty much on anyone taking damage...Just giving it priority to be caste first
> 
> I've been playing around this a lot. I've been thinking it might better to add a check to where it used EF when they player doesn't have it, if it does then do not cast again. Then I added an ability 
> later to be caste as WG would be, 
> 
> Problem i'm seeing it wont cast EF at times when I have max HP and there're are targets with no EF rolling.


I just don't think it's mana efficient for us holy pally's to use it atm.

That's the thing i don't wanna waste Hp on someone who doesn't need healing.But, I do like the idea of making a check for the eternal flame (buff) If you don't have the buff if no one is in need of healing and have hp.I just have 0 experience in coding.

----------


## Ralphiuss

```

if members[1].HP < 94and ( UnitPower("player", 9) > 3 or UnitBuffID("player",90174) )and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163)thenPQR_CustomTarget = members[1].UnitCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)return trueend 


```

That should add the check...

I don't think you need the 5 holy power ability...should be casting it at three I blieve as we want the the proc from 4p pvp bonus right away.

----------


## saga3180

> ```
> 
> if members[1].HP < 94and ( UnitPower("player", 9) > 3 or UnitBuffID("player",90174) )and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163)thenPQR_CustomTarget = members[1].UnitCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)return trueend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> That should add the check...
> 
> I don't think you need the 5 holy power ability...should be casting it at three I blieve as we want the the proc from 4p pvp bonus right away.


I'm not. I'm only using the 3 hp ability.
Will give ya some feedback on that in a second see how it goes.

By any chance do you have the crusader strike code?

edit:So far from what i see its just sitting at max hp even with the check you added.

----------


## darksahde

My profile sometime randomly stop working for few sec then it resume.

is there a way to check which skill jammed? or anything else went wrong

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I'm not. I'm only using the 3 hp ability.
> Will give ya some feedback on that in a second see how it goes.
> 
> By any chance do you have the crusader strike code?
> 
> edit:So far from what i see its just sitting at max hp even with the check you added.


Try this



```

     if UnitExists("target") 
     and members[1].HP >= 50
     and UnitIsEnemy("player", "target")
     and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
     and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target") == 1 
     and UnitPower("player", 9) <= 4 then
         if PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then
             return true
         end
    end 


```

You'll need to enter the spell ID of 35395 to the lower left corner this wont use the CastBySpellName since it's not a morphed spell.

----------


## saga3180

```

if members[1].HP < 94and ( UnitPower("player", 9) > 3 or UnitBuffID("player",90174) )and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163)thenPQR_CustomTarget = members[1].UnitCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)return trueend 


```

Nvrm what i said.

----------


## Oreeoo

Are you able to target/attack enemies with this program? or just assist friendly targets/follow them?

----------


## saga3180

> Are you able to target/attack enemies with this program? or just assist friendly targets/follow them?


Yes you are. It assist's you in playing your class better.

----------


## Andilizer

Would someone be able to help me with checking a DK function?

I want to be able to check if I have a ghoul up and I'm at < 40 hp and cast Death Pact.

This is what I'm using but it doesn't seem to want to work.



```

local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if PQR_SpellAvailable(46584)and health < 40and UnitExists("pet")then return trueend 


```

----------


## firepong

> Would someone be able to help me with checking a DK function?
> 
> I want to be able to check if I have a ghoul up and I'm at < 40 hp and cast Death Pact.
> 
> This is what I'm using but it doesn't seem to want to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Unless your Unholy, the ghoul isn't considered a pet is it? I have messed with DK's very little, so I'm shooting blind. The only way I can think of doing this, is to check the cooldown of the ghoul summon. The CD doesn't reset till the ghoul is actually dead or gone, correct? Maybe look at it that way and base the code around it?

Also, since you have return true, you do have the spellID for Death Pact in the right place in the bottom left box for variables right?

----------


## Nerder

Question, if I'm using PQR_SpellAvailable and its the first line of my code on that set spell then shouldnt that spell not be trying to cast until its off cooldown? I've noticed that it's still attempting to cast the spells even if I have that in there... example


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(125150) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(125150), "target")
end
```

----------


## Trekku

> Failroad has a really good Arms/Fury profile you should use, its his PVP-version that you pay to get.


Ahh right, misread it then most likely, thanks for the information.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> My profile sometime randomly stop working for few sec then it resume.
> 
> is there a way to check which skill jammed? or anything else went wrong


Yeah you can use the addon PQInterface, I think Team Nova has it included in their svn. It shows all queued abilities and more I believe.

----------


## barandeniz

> With the changes to the nova profile I Crusader Strike to build HP. I would like to use Holy Radiance as well...but I need to think of a different way to code for it..maybe add a mana check to it and a HP check to it so it doesn't cast too often...Not too sure yet. 
> 
> Also looking at your code it uses EF pretty much on anyone taking damage...Just giving it priority to be cast first
> 
> I've been playing around this a lot. I've been thinking it might better to add a check to where it used EF when they player doesn't have it, if it does then do not cast again. Then I added an ability later to be caste as WoG would be, 
> 
> Problem i'm seeing it wont cast EF at times when I have max HP and there're are targets with no EF rolling. It'll work if I target the frame my self.


Currently i am using NOVA pve profile with eternal flame+4 piece pvp set. I stacked mastery instead of haste cuzz EF+HS+HPrism are instant and benefits mastery better than haste. The problem is i want to make profile cast divine light or holy radiance only or prio when infusion procced. Also i am using CS to stack HP and its very good. I was using orginal NOVA healing profile and after i start using EF+4 piece pvp my healing nearly doubled. I think in dominums pvp holy paladin there is a check for infusion maybe we can iplement that check to profile for making prio to cast DL or HR when casting speed buff procced. Any ideas ?

----------


## dalaria23

@mentally Do you planning a Destro profile. I love this spec... yes seens like fire mage i know but what can i do  :Smile: 
In demon my pet still dies a lot of times with areas etc.. some adive to evite ? Grimorium of scrifice like in destro??? 

Thanks in advance

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @mentally Do you planning a Destro profile. I love this spec... yes seens like fire mage i know but what can i do 
> In demon my pet still dies a lot of times with areas etc.. some adive to evite ? Grimorium of scrifice like in destro??? 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey, about the pet dying issue. Check if you have "threatening presence" toggled on in the pets abilities. Before I noticed that my pet used to die a lot as well.

----------


## crystal_tech

happy thanksgiving to all the us users.

----------


## Discipline

> Would someone be able to help me with checking a DK function?
> 
> I want to be able to check if I have a ghoul up and I'm at < 40 hp and cast Death Pact.
> 
> This is what I'm using but it doesn't seem to want to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Check if CD of Raise Dead is <= 60 sec instead of checking for a pet.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Currently i am using NOVA pve profile with eternal flame+4 piece pvp set. I stacked mastery instead of haste cuzz EF+HS+HPrism are instant and benefits mastery better than haste. The problem is i want to make profile cast divine light or holy radiance only or prio when infusion procced. Also i am using CS to stack HP and its very good. I was using orginal NOVA healing profile and after i start using EF+4 piece pvp my healing nearly doubled. I think in dominums pvp holy paladin there is a check for infusion maybe we can iplement that check to profile for making prio to cast DL or HR when casting speed buff procced. Any ideas ?


Coding to check for it is easy..the hard part is getting the logic to decade which one to use. 

HR is good for stacked up people..and grants 1 HP.

Divine light does not, but a proc when a tank is done is really good...

----------


## saintsrlfc

Hello is anyone else having lag issues when using nova Disc Priest profile.

----------


## machajr

hey guys can someone give me racials codes

----------


## blacknightlll

> hey guys can someone give me racials codes


If you get the spellid Addon it gives you them on mouse over tooltip

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is there currently a good level 90 disc or holy priest profile? for raiding

----------


## geroth22

Hey all, i'm currently getting this error when I start pqr and try and use any profile.

Message: [string "local hasDoC = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player"..."]:21: attempt to call global 'PQR_UnitFacing' (a nil value)
Time: 11/23/12 00:55:18
Count: 27
Stack: [C]: in function `PQR_UnitFacing'
[string "local hasDoC = select(4,UnitBuffID("Player"..."]:21: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:755: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:531: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:288: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

Any help would be great. I've restarted pqr and wow multiple times, re-downloaded profiles, but no luck.  :Frown: 

EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it by manually updating PQR.

----------


## Ralphiuss

@Xelper

lol disregard post...

I needed to restart WoW....

Targeting code for light's hammer on 2.20 = awesome

EDIT:

Actually....now it stopped working...Worked for one boss fight, now it just spams the green circle.

EDIT2: Also logging in this morning a lot of my UI settings were reset...WEIRD!! I know someone else mentioned this before.

----------


## Discipline

> hey guys can someone give me racials codes


 Please, don't be THAT lazy. You can find them on www.wowhead.com


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## machajr

> If you get the spellid Addon it gives you them on mouse over tooltip


i already got it i know the spell id .my problem is pqr using it out of combat too. so its useless now . so i want to use my racial only on boss

----------


## Jvidiashow

It doesn't seem that there any rogue pvp profiles ATM, can some one point me in the direction of a coding tutorial so I can attempt to make one!

----------


## blacknightlll

> i already got it i know the spell id .my problem is pqr using it out of combat too. so its useless now . so i want to use my racial only on boss


So you want someone to write you a code so it will only be used when you are in combat and fighting a boss?

----------


## Xelper

There is a problem with PQR's developer build 2.2 that causes it to reset your CVars, do not use it until I can work out a fix for it.

PQR 2.1.9 is still on the updater, you should use that for now.

----------


## towmemater

> Releasing Fire Mage once I wake up! Need a good night's rest. I managed to simplify a lot of the profiles, effectively merging them into 2 profiles rather than 4. Single-Target - Automatic and Single-Target Manual. Difference is that it will still use Scorch/PoM whenever the best situation for them are (Moving or Proc dependant), personally I managed to get a good crit streak once and averaged 74.4k DPS for a long while with automatic Invocation usage (I forgot to add some checks to it, so it kept using it no matter what I had active!) so I'm only going to fix that in the morning. 
> Expect an update to Shadow Priest as well in a couple of hours!
> 
> Teh stress!




Still waiting on it  :Smile:

----------


## TotalRecall

I can't seem to find a new Warrior (Fury and Prot) rotation, all the ones that I have been finding either lock up my action bars or crash PQR.....is someone could give me a link to some updates that would be awesome!!

Also now for some damn reason PQR keeps "Not Responding" when i try to activate a profile. I have uninstalled and downloaded a fresh PQR and the same thing happens, I have also tried running it as admin and nothing still crashes to "not responding"

----------


## googlebee

> I can't seem to find a new Warrior (Fury and Prot) rotation, all the ones that I have been finding either lock up my action bars or crash PQR.....is someone could give me a link to some updates that would be awesome!!
> 
> Also now for some damn reason PQR keeps "Not Responding" when i try to activate a profile. I have uninstalled and downloaded a fresh PQR and the same thing happens, I have also tried running it as admin and nothing still crashes to "not responding"


Failroads work fine. If it has a data file be sure to place it in the data folder.

As for PQR not responding when u switch rotations, just switch rotation, re-maximize wow, it should be fine.

Lastly be sure your not running wow in 64 bit.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> i already got it i know the spell id .my problem is pqr using it out of combat too. so its useless now . so i want to use my racial only on boss


It's not useless, it just isn't coded correctly.



```
if UnitLevel("target")==-1
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
return true
end
```

----------


## Beelzix

anyone able to point me to a windwalker pvp profile thanks in advance

----------


## Ralphiuss

> anyone able to point me to a windwalker pvp profile thanks in advance


Team Nova is one. There is also one more around here somewhere.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Team Nova is one. There is also one more around here somewhere.


Novas I think is pve not pvp. Unless missed one

----------


## Beelzix

> Team Nova is one. There is also one more around here somewhere.


yea im looking at that now its pve :P ty tho XD

----------


## Ralphiuss

> yea im looking at that now its pve :P ty tho XD


There is no windwalker PVP to my knowledge..

----------


## Dozza

any good holy paladin profiles out yet? bubbas wastin lot of mana imo

----------


## Andilizer

> Unless your Unholy, the ghoul isn't considered a pet is it? I have messed with DK's very little, so I'm shooting blind. The only way I can think of doing this, is to check the cooldown of the ghoul summon. The CD doesn't reset till the ghoul is actually dead or gone, correct? Maybe look at it that way and base the code around it?
> 
> Also, since you have return true, you do have the spellID for Death Pact in the right place in the bottom left box for variables right?


If you're Frost its considered a totem. I worked it out after doing some further research. The code below works perfectly.



```

local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local _,raisedead = GetTotemInfo(1)
 if PQR_SpellAvailable(48743)
and raisedead ~= nil
and health <= 50
then 
return true
end 


```

----------


## darksahde

interesting, ghoul is considered as a totem.

----------


## redrangerlol

I'm trying to find a good working blood dk profile and for some reason novas isnt working for me are there any others out there?

----------


## leetspeaker

--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in the - Pastebin.com
fixed ambershaper code, all credits to Xelper

----------


## Gabbz

> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in the - Pastebin.com
> fixed ambershaper code, all credits to Xelper


i never used that before so wich one of the code is the right one ? the first or the second ?

----------


## leetspeaker

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VMdBkxY
This one is Xelper's

----------


## yourson

> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in the - Pastebin.com
> fixed ambershaper code, all credits to Xelper


Any chance you can post somewhere just code for Amber Shaper?

----------


## leetspeaker

--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in t - Pastebin.com

----------


## derfred

> Mentally; Releasing Fire Mage once I wake up! Need a good night's rest. I managed to simplify a lot of the profiles, effectively merging them into 2 profiles rather than 4. Single-Target - Automatic and Single-Target Manual. Difference is that it will still use Scorch/PoM whenever the best situation for them are (Moving or Proc dependant), personally I managed to get a good crit streak once and averaged 74.4k DPS for a long while with automatic Invocation usage (I forgot to add some checks to it, so it kept using it no matter what I had active!) so I'm only going to fix that in the morning. 
> Expect an update to Shadow Priest as well in a couple of hours!
> 
> Teh stress!





> Mentally; Fire Mage profile and Shadow Priest will be uploaded/updated once I get home from school in a couple of hours!


I must have missed it, does anyone know if she uploaded it to a secret svn trunk or something cause ive searched everywhere but cant find it?

----------


## lawlmoto

> I must have missed it, does anyone know if she uploaded it to a secret svn trunk or something cause ive searched everywhere but cant find it?


Future tense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ashdale

> I'm trying to find a good working blood dk profile and for some reason novas isnt working for me are there any others out there?


Try this link its a very nice blood DK profile and is being updated regularly
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.)

----------


## blacknightlll

> I must have missed it, does anyone know if she uploaded it to a secret svn trunk or something cause ive searched everywhere but cant find it?


Pretty sure it's not out yet. Might be after the thanksgiving weekend

----------


## Rezlol

Is there a guide somewhere where I can learn how to make my own profile? I don't understand everything that's going on.

What language is this, where's the API?

----------


## kuukuu

> Is there a guide somewhere where I can learn how to make my own profile? I don't understand everything that's going on.
> 
> What language is this, where's the API?


It's LUA and best way to learn is look at other profiles and take them apart. That's how I've done it so far anyways. That and using wowwiki to check various functions for the wow api.

----------


## darksahde

Does PQR_resumeAttack only work for 2.20 user?

----------


## Xelper

PQR_resumeAttack is not a part of PQR, it is implemented 100% in my boss special ability that has been posted. 

All the ability does is 'return true' if the variable PQR_resumeAttack is > GetTime(). Nothing special.

----------


## darksahde

Is there a way to prevent the skill that has lower priority not cut my casting skill? even the condition are met.

Exemple: While i'm casting my steady shot, other skill tent to cuz my casting because their condition are met. So i cant keep up with my steady focus.

----------


## kickmydog

> Is there a way to prevent the skill that has lower priority not cut my casting skill? even the condition are met.
> 
> Exemple: While i'm casting my steady shot, other skill tent to cuz my casting because their condition are met. So i cant keep up with my steady focus.


I'm not sure whose rotation who are using but that should not normally happen. You might want to check if the steady shot ability has a "cancel channel" set to "True"

----------


## crystal_tech

if its really that bad for ya put a check in the lower spells that makes it return false if a higher spell needs to be cast. eg if your steady focus timer is at 3 or less then return false until steady focus it greater than 3

----------


## darksahde

> if its really that bad for ya put a check in the lower spells that makes it return false if a higher spell needs to be cast. eg if your steady focus timer is at 3 or less then return false until steady focus it greater than 3


Great idea... y i didnt think of that earlier. >>';'

Add:

I made something like this and added to all the lower spell. but it seems broken. anyone can check?



```
function SSBuff()
	if (UnitBuffID("player",53224) and select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
	or not UnitBuffID("player",53224)) then
		return false
	end
end
```

PS: some of my spell used "CastSpellByName" instead of "return true" maybe that's the problem?

----------


## Bendecks

I was trying to figure out a way to get the Anniversery buff working with PQR, but Im not a coder so my puny effort didn't succeed  :Big Grin: 

I figured I could copy the arcance brilliance code, and came up with this:



```
if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package) end
return true
end
```

What should the code be instead?

----------


## darksahde

> I was trying to figure out a way to get the Anniversery buff working with PQR, but Im not a coder so my puny effort didn't succeed 
> 
> I figured I could copy the arcance brilliance code, and came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
> then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package) end
> ...


you have a extra "end" at second line and a missing " , and the rest looks ok to me.

----------


## Bendecks

> you have a extra "end" at second line and a missing " , and the rest looks ok to me.


So like this?


```
if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
return true
end
```

No cigar  :Frown:

----------


## darksahde

> So like this?
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
> then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
> return true
> end
> ```
> ...




```
if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
       then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
end
```

----------


## Dozza

any good holy paladin profiles out yet? bubbas wastin lot of mana imo

----------


## crystal_tech

> Great idea... y i didnt think of that earlier. >>';'
> 
> Add:
> 
> I made something like this and added to all the lower spell. but it seems broken. anyone can check?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


its always returning false



```

function SSBuff()
     if not UnitBuffID("player",53224)
          or select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
     then
          return true
     else
          return false
     end
end 


```

now that will tell it to be true if ssbuff is missing or less than 3 so all you need to do is in your code for the lower stuff add if SSBuff() == false then cast spell end and on spells you want it to cast it will be if SSBuff() == true then cast spell end

----------


## kickmydog

> Great idea... y i didnt think of that earlier. >>';'
> 
> Add:
> 
> I made something like this and added to all the lower spell. but it seems broken. anyone can check?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You should have a "not" in there otherwise it is checking for the buff so if you don't have the buff it the function returns nil. Personally I wouldn't bother doing a function for this. Just set up a high priority ability for it to check called Steady focus. This way it only checks once rather than on every single ability above steady shot.

----------


## Bendecks

> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
>        then RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
> end
> ```


This isn't working for me either, does it have something to do with the spell id in PQR? Tried setting it to 0, and the Skip Unknown to false, still no luck.

----------


## Discipline

> This isn't working for me either, does it have something to do with the spell id in PQR? Tried setting it to 0, and the Skip Unknown to false, still no luck.


Try the macro ingame yourself, that may be the problem

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bendecks

> Try the macro ingame yourself, that may be the problem
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk


Allready tried that, also tried 



```
RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
end
```

Figured that would spam the buff, but nope...

----------


## firepong

> Allready tried that, also tried 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> RunMacroText("/use Celebration Package")
> end
> ```
> 
> Figured that would spam the buff, but nope...


Try UseItemByName(71134) instead? UseItemByName() also works with the itemID of a item. Don't know why people still try to use RunMacroText() to use items lol

----------


## yourson

> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in t - Pastebin.com



Looks like I am a bit stupid :/.

In which part of code of this profile : http://pastebin.com/BE91cgFc should I actually put it?

----------


## Bendecks

> Try UseItemByName(71134) instead? UseItemByName() also works with the itemID of a item. Don't know why people still try to use RunMacroText() to use items lol


That didn't do the trick either. Neither by id or name  :Smile: 

Tried


```
if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
       then UseItemByName(Celebration Package)
end
```

and



```
if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
       then UseItemByName(71134)
end
```

----------


## doice

anyone have a good enhancement shaman profile.....that i can use thanx i can't seem to find any in this post

----------


## firepong

> That didn't do the trick either. Neither by id or name 
> 
> Tried
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitBuffID("player",100951) 
>        then UseItemByName(Celebration Package)
> end
> ...




```

local buff =  UnitBuffID("Player",100951)if not buff then    UseItemByName(71134)end 


```

The above worked fine for me, just a edited version of yours. Make sure the profile your using or whatever has "Require combat to execute rotation" unchecked in Rotation Editor or it won't do anything though. C.c

----------


## madturk

Hello all, I've searched and did not find a good fire Mage rotation. Anyone has one? 
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Bendecks

> ```
> 
> local buff =  UnitBuffID("Player",100951)if not buff then    UseItemByName(71134)end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> The above worked fine for me, just a edited version of yours. Make sure the profile your using or whatever has "Require combat to execute rotation" unchecked in Rotation Editor or it won't do anything though. C.c


It is unchecked, doesn't cast in combat either  :Frown:

----------


## symrac

(translation in Google) Tell me what to do. There was a problem with the Holy Paladin profile, in normal operation the left of the program's kambinatsii keys (Alt + x) to be included Cator rotation appears orange triangle and Teter stopped appearing in the game when the bot does not rotate Hilt.

----------


## Bendecks

> It is unchecked, doesn't cast in combat either


Got it working. I was trying to make it work of a copied ability (arcane brilliance). Creating a new ability worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## yourson

Any good sould to make me profile just for Amber Shaper add control? I tried a lot and didnt manage it :/

----------


## darksahde

> You should have a "not" in there otherwise it is checking for the buff so if you don't have the buff it the function returns nil. Personally I wouldn't bother doing a function for this. Just set up a high priority ability for it to check called Steady focus. This way it only checks once rather than on every single ability above steady shot.


My rotation is modified base on yours(thanks btw XD), but its seem sometime it fail to cast steady shot even thought i put that in a very high priority. so ima try use this to see if i get a better result. Also I've also notice sometime it even skip my MMM proc.

----------


## darksahde

> its always returning false
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function SSBuff()
     if not UnitBuffID("player",53224)
          or select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3
     then
          return true
     else
          return false
     end
end 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will test it out n see.

----------


## Kinkeh

@Xelper, boss special code is not working. Testing it in raid and just doesn't do anything, even on phase 2 with the monstrosity.

----------


## joneskull

Anyone know why PQR sometimes uses lower priority moves before higher priority moves? Or how to fix it.



EDIT: I found it out you MUST return true if you want an ability to be cast other wize the next ability that returns true will struggle to be cast with it even for CastSpellByName

----------


## derpin8

Will PQR still work after 5.1 update?

----------


## blacknightlll

> Will PQR still work after 5.1 update?


Yes just wait for xelper to say offsets are up then when you do the preload screen click update offsets

----------


## derpin8

> Yes just wait for xelper to say offsets are up then when you do the preload screen click update offsets


Is it normally updated right after the patch?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is it normally updated right after the patch?


Yes as soon as Xelper finds the offsets it'll be updated

----------


## kuukuu

So not sure if this is old news to everyone or not but I got a chance to go dps tonight on Elegon for my guild's raid and, from my general testing, it seems like that boss fails all range checks in my rotations making my character just auto attack for the most part. If I just have abilities fire without a range check, then everything fires fine. Does the game handle the boss different then almost every other mob in WoW or something? Kind of confused but after a quick search on Google, it seems like lots of bots are running into the same issues so I'm assuming it's a WoW related issue and not PQR in specific.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Is it normally updated right after the patch?


Xelper's usually pretty fast at updating, so don't worry. He's like a ninja.

----------


## Beelzix

has anyone made or writen a prof to auto target the closest mob to you like a rare spawn. im camping a rare atm and i have /tar macro made but im still not fast enough at tagging it. will rep if i havent used mine

----------


## Discipline

> has anyone made or writen a prof to auto target the closest mob to you like a rare spawn. im camping a rare atm and i have /tar macro made but im still not fast enough at tagging it. will rep if i havent used mine


Easiest (and ugliest) way of doing that would be just making an ability in PQR, 



```
RunMacroText("/tar targetname")
```

and put it into a new rotation, let it run out of combat and PQR will just spam it like theres no tommorow.
But as I said, it's really a crude way to do it, but right now I don't have much time  :Smile:

----------


## Discipline

I need some help from more experienced profile devs.  :Smile: 

Is there a way for PQR to cycle through enemy targets I can see at the moment? (Coding an ability that will cast DnD as a DK under a stealthed rogue if it reveals itself for a sec  :Smile: )
So, what I need is a snippet of code to cycle through enemy targets, I have the rest thought out and partially done...

----------


## crystal_tech

> So not sure if this is old news to everyone or not but I got a chance to go dps tonight on Elegon for my guild's raid and, from my general testing, it seems like that boss fails all range checks in my rotations making my character just auto attack for the most part. If I just have abilities fire without a range check, then everything fires fine. Does the game handle the boss different then almost every other mob in WoW or something? Kind of confused but after a quick search on Google, it seems like lots of bots are running into the same issues so I'm assuming it's a WoW related issue and not PQR in specific.


ran into this issue last night with my hunter profile, i believe its cause of the fact he hovers where theres no floor at times, so I'm planning on trying to use specialmob to get it to work.

----------


## kuukuu

> ran into this issue last night with my hunter profile, i believe its cause of the fact he hovers where theres no floor at times, so I'm planning on trying to use specialmob to get it to work.


Ah good point, I didn't think of the fact he hovers over nothing.... That would make more sense as to why WoW handles him differently. Thanks Crystal  :Smile:

----------


## Bendecks

Did anyone make a arcane mage rotation? All Sheurons profiles seems outdated and Bossqwerty's doesn't work either.

----------


## shodnorse

Hi all, 

I am pretty new user of pqr, tested several times and i like it. But, I have a concern to be banned due to use this bot. Sorry for such question. Sure somewhere this concern answered, but I didn't find. 

How high the probability to get the ban? Is there some cases when it happened and how to avoid this (besides don't use =) )

Thx for the answers in advance.

----------


## Ninjaderp

There is no estimate, its a risk you take as with all third party-programs. As far as I know there has been no reports of anybody getting banned solely by using it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derfred

@Kinkeh

Your 1.20 Version of DW masterfrost still locks up occasionally spamming plague leech "not fully depleted runes". Twice on HC Stoneguard and once on HC Will of the Emperor.

----------


## jcslim

Hey all

A really quick question which I'm sure I'm just missing being asked is there a 64Bit version of PQR in the works?

Thanks and sorry if this is a repeat.

J

----------


## Vogel81

I've been having issues with XRN's Combat profile not doing rotation on "Terror Spawn" on Last Boss in ToES. I added it to the "Special Target" list, but still nothing. I wonder if it has to do with the shield they have to the front maybe flagging the mob as immune? Any suggestions?

----------


## Taran32

> Hey all
> 
> A really quick question which I'm sure I'm just missing being asked is there a 64Bit version of PQR in the works?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this is a repeat.
> 
> J


No, and not on his to-do list. Reasons listed if you search "64-bit PQR."

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Kinkeh
> 
> Your 1.20 Version of DW masterfrost still locks up occasionally spamming plague leech "not fully depleted runes". Twice on HC Stoneguard and once on HC Will of the Emperor.


It may be because I didn't add another check for no runes for outbreak. Will do that now, will post when I upload the update, also going to PM you my skype since I'd like to know these things asap ;p.

EDIT: I've updated my profile, cur version: 1.21

*Changes:* 
-- Hopefully once again fixed the plague leech issue.
-- Added mouseover Howling Blast, at request of BallisticJoker, good idea  :Smile: !

----------


## st4ck3r

> No, and not on his to-do list. Reasons listed if you search "64-bit PQR."


I use w7 64bits and PQR work good

----------


## Kinkeh

> I use w7 64bits and PQR work good


I think he means 64 bit world of warcraft, just because you're running on a 64 bit operating system doesn't mean you're running WoW on 64 bit, I believe PQR only works with 32bit currently. 

@Xelper My guess is you could probably grab the latest PTR offsets and they would work for tomorrows update since maintenance will most likely last all day >.<. *(5.1 is out Tuesday)*

----------


## 808

> It may be because I didn't add another check for no runes for outbreak. Will do that now, will post when I upload the update, also going to PM you my skype since I'd like to know these things asap ;p.
> 
> EDIT: I've updated my profile, cur version: 1.21
> 
> *Changes:* 
> -- Hopefully once again fixed the plague leech issue.
> -- Added mouseover Howling Blast, at request of BallisticJoker, good idea !



I just tried to update via your sig and I get an error Kineh.

Thanks,
808

----------


## Kinkeh

> I just tried to update via your sig and I get an error Kineh.
> 
> Thanks,
> 808


Fixed, derp.

----------


## darksahde

Is there a way to check what kind of pet is out?

eg: I'm BM, Can it check if i have my chimera out?

I got idea for something like this, for cast pet spell.



```

if not UnitBuffID("pet", 92380) and UnitPower("pet") >= 50 then     CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(92380), "target")end 


```

add that to aoe rotation. but that doesnt check if i have my chimera out. 

Also, spell is cast whenever i enter combat, is there a way to make it cast only get close to add?

If I use <UnitExists> function, I have to set it to "Chimera", or the actual name of my pet.

add: after a bit folling around it seems what i wrote above give quite a bit lua error because everytime i activated it lag the game once in a while. anyone have better way to do this?

----------


## jcslim

Thanks Taran

I'll do a search and have a look

----------


## abndrew82

Appears 5.1 hits today, cheers

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

Hey Xelper, you think offsets will be released for 5.1 pretty early after servers back up man? xD

thnx either way man

----------


## Zyraxian

> If you are playing WoW 3.3.5, download PQR 1.1 here:


There's some bug with this version on Windows 7 where, when you click the "Show Settings" button, the window doesn't resize properly and you can't see any of the extra options. Also, the window isn't manually resizable!

Any way to fix this?

----------


## iceymot

would there be any hope of pqr working on a 64bit wow client?

----------


## freaki

as xelper and numerous people have said for coding reasons pqr will not be developed
for 64bit versons of the wow client.

----------


## fluxflux

anyone has a focus sheep Script?

i will sheep permanent in arena or in pve if i have need with Focus Target

can someone help me?

----------


## Discipline

> anyone has a focus sheep Script?
> 
> i will sheep permanent in arena or in pve if i have need with Focus Target
> 
> can someone help me?


spell id is 118
set it to focus



```
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then	if UnitExists("focus") then
		return true
	end
end
```

this will cast it on focus when you press left alt, you can change the key around

----------


## kickmydog

> Anyone notice a problem on Elegon where when you target the pylons PQR does not attack them? Just curious.


It's not PQR it is the profile that you are using that is the problem. I've never had any problems at all using my profile to kill pylons.

----------


## dazrox88

Could we get an quick update for the patch today?

----------


## aghost917

> spell id is 118
> set it to focus
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then	if UnitExists("focus") then
> 		return true
> 	end
> ...


How could you change it to if left alt press to when you press 8?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Could we get an quick update for the patch today?


Believe me it wont take long, Xelper is as fast as they come  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Could we get an quick update for the patch today?


It will be updated as soon as Xelper grabs updated offsets, an info dump ([WoW][5.1.0.16309] x86 Info Dump Thread) of the patch was already made so it's a big start.

----------


## darksahde

> I can vouch for kickmydog, i've been using his hunter profiles for all of the new content without any flaws what-so-ever. Definitely seems to be the best hunter pve profiles, in my opinion
> 
> I'm wondering though, will the removal of Aspect of the Fox affect the profiles? (i've removed the aspect switch function in mine, but haven't had to chance to test it)


Just remove every single "PQR_IsMoving" and aspect switch function.

----------


## dazrox88

> Believe me it wont take long, Xelper is as fast as they come


If that's the case, im glad that there is awesome support!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> spell id is 118
> set it to focus
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then	if UnitExists("focus") then
> 		return true
> 	end
> ...


No offense, might as well stop the bot and cast it.

You need a function to check other CC's and their time remaining, also get the cast time of polymorph and also cast it if the time remaining is less than the cast time.

----------


## Deathsmind

PQR stopped working after patch. I have wow running, 32bit, and it still asks for me to open up wow or to use edit mode.

----------


## Kinkeh

> PQR stopped working after patch. I have wow running, 32bit, and it still asks for me to open up wow or to use edit mode.


As it's been said multiple times, PQR requires new offsets to run. They are hard to acquire if you don't know what you're dong and Xelper is usually fast on it. The servers were down so I'm assuming he couldn't test them, thus why he hasn't released any. Be patient people!

----------


## Miscr

Servers are actually up and have been for 20min or so.
Xelper will have it done when its done..=)

Thanks for all you fo Xelper

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No offense, might as well stop the bot and cast it.
> 
> You need a function to check other CC's and their time remaining, also get the cast time of polymorph and also cast it if the time remaining is less than the cast time.


whats easier? stopping the bot to cast it manually? or just looking up all those things yourself then pressing left alt?

----------


## cpowroks

-- seems to be updated thanks xhelper


range/face checks wont work. (Could be wow) but everything else should i think. but you might just want to wait till xhealper fixes his

----------


## Guinness

I was gonna post my kludge 16309.xml as well but I don't have all the offsets figured out yet. If I do before Xelper I will post it. There are still a few I can't find.

----------


## tinton

I just clicked download offsets after updating PQR and everything appears to be working.

----------


## Miscr

Looks like its updated..

Thanks.

----------


## aghost917

Is there anyway for PQR to check what class you are targeting (ie. warrior, mage, warlock, pally ect.) And what spec they are?

----------


## Taran32

> It's not PQR it is the profile that you are using that is the problem. I've never had any problems at all using my profile to kill pylons.


*Hey Kick, how should we handle the removal of Fox in the code? I need to edit Sheepmoon's BM PvP profile but I don't want to remove anything major by mistake. I imagine yours need a few changes as well, right? Currently getting this LUA error if I try and start the Profile(s) without edits.* 

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 11/27/12 15:46:07
Count: 133
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "local Root = { ..."]:247: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Xelper

Forgot to mention I updated the offsets sometime in the last hour  :Smile:

----------


## Guinness

Xelper you rock!

----------


## freaki

+rep to xelper for his usual fast updates!

----------


## aghost917

> Forgot to mention I updated the offsets sometime in the last hour



is there anything not working? now some of my Rotations are not working.

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep to Xelper our god, lol.

----------


## Taran32

> is there anything not working? now some of my Rotations are not working.


Having the same issue. Seems I'm getting a lot of LUA errors like this one across all characters after updating. Happens once I either start the profiles, or go to attack something. 

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 11/27/12 16:17:46
Count: 32
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:329: in function `isSlowed'
[string "--vars ..."]:455: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Ninjaderp

aghost917 and Taran32, it would help if you were more specific on what profiles you're using other than "it dont work". 
then post about the problem in the profiles own thread if there is one in the bots&maps&profiles-forum. If it doesnt then its fine to ask here, but be more specific.

----------


## Taran32

> aghost917 and Taran32, it would help if you were more specific on what profiles you're using other than "it dont work". 
> then post about the problem in the profiles own thread if there is one in the bots&maps&profiles-forum. If it doesnt then its fine to ask here, but be more specific.


Check above. Best I can tell, it's a similar error across multiple characters. I have 4 that I actively use for this, and all 4 (3 being Sheepmoon Profiles and 1 being Failroad's) are giving these errors. I just assumed it's a PQR issue before I went the other route, especially since Sheep hasn't updated his in over a month. Everyone on his thread has been doing self-edits.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay, seems to me only regarding PQInterface addon, does it stop the rotation too?

----------


## Taran32

> Okay, seems to me only regarding PQInterface addon, does it stop the rotation too?


Yes it does :/.

----------


## Bendecks

> Forgot to mention I updated the offsets sometime in the last hour


I'm new around here, does that mean I wont have any issues after the EU update tomorrow?  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacknightlll

> I'm new around here, does that mean I wont have any issues after the EU update tomorrow?


Yea you should be good

----------


## crystal_tech

working on updating my profiles give me a few hours

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> whats easier? stopping the bot to cast it manually? *or just looking up all those things yourself then pressing left alt?*


Thanks for proving what I said, why should the player have to look at any variables when you can have PQR do it for you.

Not to mention, keep holding alt, lets cast some dr immune polys.

----------


## Xelper

> is there anything not working? now some of my Rotations are not working.


Not that I am aware of. Some class changes might have broken your existing rotations. (Ex: Aspect of the Fox being removed)

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Yes, I ready AoF was being removed in the patch notes today.

----------


## kickmydog

> *Hey Kick, how should we handle the removal of Fox in the code? I need to edit Sheepmoon's BM PvP profile but I don't want to remove anything major by mistake. I imagine yours need a few changes as well, right? Currently getting this LUA error if I try and start the Profile(s) without edits.* 
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 11/27/12 15:46:07
> Count: 133
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
> [string "local Root = { ..."]:247: in function `?'
> ...


This error totally beats me, I don't think I use anything called PQR_Addon. I've been getting the error myself, I'm working through trying to find if there is something in the rotations using this but I have to say at the moment I'm stumped.

I had planned on just removing all the aspect change calls to the aspect functions and most of the referencing to movement checks. I did those but that error above just keeps spamming.

I have the SV rotation working atm, it should work with just removing all references to the above mentions aspect switching, and moving. However, I have some issues with the BM, and still getting that stupid error box. So I would suggest going SV tonight.

----------


## darksahde

> This error totally beats me, I don't think I use anything called PQR_Addon. I've been getting the error myself, I'm working through trying to find if there is something in the rotations using this but I have to say at the moment I'm stumped.
> 
> I had planned on just removing al the aspect change calls to the aspect functions and most of the referencing to movement checks. I did those but that error above just keeps spamming.


For me i just removed the function, and every skill start with F_switchtofox

----------


## Guinness

PQRInterface probably is the culprit.

----------


## kickmydog

> For me i just removed the function, and every skill start with F_switchtofox


And you don't get any errors at all? How odd, I would think you would still need to remove the switching to hawk functions as well since they are redundant.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I dont do this often.... but this is a new thing for me....

can anyone PM me with any assistance you can give me as to why this code is giving me a usage error?



```

if CombatLog == nil then    Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame');    function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)        local type, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, destGUID = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            if (type=="SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" or type=="SPELL_CAST_START") then                                if (sourceGUID == tonumber((UnitGUID("player")):sub(-12, -9), 16)) then                    PlayerSpell = select(9, ...)                    CastTarget = destGUID                end            end        end    end    Nova_CombatLog:SetScript('OnEvent', CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...));        Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED");        CombatLog = trueend 


```


Error:



> Message: [string "if CombatLog == nil then ..."]:39: Usage: <unnamed>:SetScript("type", function)
> Time: 11/27/12 15:19:06
> Count: 71
> Stack: [C]: in function `SetScript'
> [string "if CombatLog == nil then ..."]:39: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


*EDIT*
fixed it..... after about 5 mins of looking for more examples i caught one that seemed different than mine.... and I saw my error..... you don't send the function any information, you just call it  :Smile: 

here's what a working code looks like for those that want to learn from my mistakes


```

if CombatLog == nil then    Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame');    Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED");    function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            if (type=="SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" or type=="SPELL_CAST_START") then                print(sourceNAME)                print(destNAME)                if sourceNAME == UnitName("player") then                    print("You are casting a spell")                --    PlayerSpell = select(9, ...)                --    CastTarget = destGUID                end            end        end    end        Nova_CombatLog:SetScript("OnEvent", CombatLog_OnEvent)        CombatLog = trueend 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> And you don't get any errors at all? How odd, I would think you would still need to remove the switching to hawk functions as well since they are redundant.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been getting this error which makes no sense since MoC hasn't changed and it was working before the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


KMD..... the PQR_ADDON this is something Xelper created in PQR... when that goes off, you broke the whole thing  :Stick Out Tongue: 

the Usage error however, means you are calling a buffid or debuffid that doesn't exist in the game (IE Aspect of the Fox)

----------


## aghost917

is it the error that shows in wow?
if so this is what i got:


```

Error occured in: GlobalCount: 1Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1029:   Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])Debug:   [C]: ?   [C]: UnitDebuff()   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1029: UnitDebuffID()   [string "--local LB = UnitDebuffID("target",44457,"P..."]:5: ?()   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214Locals:(*temporary) = "target"(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = "player" 


```

----------


## Friendship

Kickmydog,

I like your hunter profiles a lot but i was wondering if there is a way I could add fervor to the SV rotation. I am a newbie to PQR and don't know how to add abilites.

----------


## kickmydog

for those hunters going a little nuts at the moment.

Here is my alpha version, I'm still testing but I'm pretty sure the SV works 100%. I can't say anything about the other two specs just yet.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17alpha.zip

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog,
> 
> I like your hunter profiles a lot but i was wondering if there is a way I could add fervor to the SV rotation. I am a newbie to PQR and don't know how to add abilites.


Well considering that SV doesn't get Fervor I'm not sure there is going to be anyway to do that

----------


## ozmodiar

> for those hunters going a little nuts at the moment.
> 
> Here is my alpha version, I'm still testing but I'm pretty sure the SV works 100%. I can't say anything about the other two specs just yet.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17alpha.zip


I love you.

----------


## darksahde

> And you don't get any errors at all? How odd, I would think you would still need to remove the switching to hawk functions as well since they are redundant.


i removed the function and all the f_switchtofox/hawk/traplauncher in the lines, and also my rotation and abilities is altered version of yours so i get no problem.

still very good profile. keep it up.

----------


## aghost917

i can't get alter time to work right.



```

if HaveBuff("player",48108)and not HaveBuff("player",110909)thenCastSpellByID(48108) end 


```

It also stops the rotation.

----------


## crystal_tech

I've updated BM for 5.1 on the svn still tweakin but got 76k burst in ilvl 463 gear on the raid dummy and 47k normal damage

----------


## shadowhacks

LF someone to update a Frost mage profile for 5.1. Message me to discuss further. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Taran32

*Has anyone found a fix for this yet? Spread across multiple profiles (Sheeps, Failmoon's etc.) Saw the discussion suddenly die on this, but I wasn't sure if it's because people are researching or if I missed something. Very confused.*

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 11/27/12 22:18:20
Count: 47
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
[string "local Root = { ..."]:247: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## jarrito66

> *Has anyone found a fix for this yet? Spread across multiple profiles (Sheeps, Failmoon's etc.) Saw the discussion suddenly die on this, but I wasn't sure if it's because people are researching or if I missed something. Very confused.*
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 11/27/12 22:18:20
> Count: 47
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
> [string "local Root = { ..."]:247: in function `?'
> ...


while i was trying to run my hunter profiles today and kickmydogs new file located just above for the BM PVP i got those errors and the bot wouldnt attack so i went into the Ability editor and found one called "-- Functions" and copied it and named it "backup" and then deleted the functions one and then it seemed to work

----------


## Taran32

> while i was trying to run my hunter profiles today and kickmydogs new file located just above for the BM PVP i got those errors and the bot wouldnt attack so i went into the Ability editor and found one called "-- Functions" and copied it and named it "backup" and then deleted the functions one and then it seemed to work


*Not sure how you managed that, as doing that simply spams me this new error instead:*

Message: [string "F_traplaunch() ..."]:1: attempt to call global 'F_traplaunch' (a nil value)
Time: 11/27/12 22:36:48
Count: 114
Stack: [C]: in function `F_traplaunch'
[string "F_traplaunch() ..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *Has anyone found a fix for this yet? Spread across multiple profiles (Sheeps, Failmoon's etc.) Saw the discussion suddenly die on this, but I wasn't sure if it's because people are researching or if I missed something. Very confused.*
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 11/27/12 22:18:20
> Count: 47
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `UnitDebuff'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1008: in function `UnitDebuffID'
> [string "local Root = { ..."]:247: in function `?'
> ...


or you can scroll up to my post on this page and get your answer

----------


## Krono1171

I updated PQR with the new offsets and the process is picking up my character but when I hit Select it says, "PQR - Not Logged In" was just curious if anybody knew of a quick fix for this. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## darksahde

@KMD:

Here is my own rewrite of your version of arcane shot , worked perfect for me. before and after 5.1



```

if UnitPower("Player") > 40 then    if UnitLevel("target") == -1    and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(131894)) < 2    and UnitDebuffID("target", 131894, "PLAYER") then        return false    else        return true    endend 


```

----------


## Taran32

> or you can scroll up to my post on this page and get your answer


I don't know how to make sense of what you posted there. Are you saying this code replaces the old "Functions" codes found in other profiles? 

I'm sure that sounds pretty silly, but I'm stumped as to how I'm supposed to read that. Where does that listed code go/get made sense of for the sake of editing other profiles?

----------


## Nerder

@krono make sure you're not on 64 bit, after updating WoW with the launcher it resets to 64bit

----------


## darksahde

@Bu_BA:

Lol they want a spoonfeed version

I got a question, in the nova ww monk profile, there are certain mob which rotation just stopped working. where I can fix it.

eg: last boss in dungeon: gate of shattered sun, when you jumped up on boss. that weak point.

----------


## Krono1171

@Nerder Thanks man it worked...just a random brain fart i must of had

----------


## davehammer4

Looking someone knowledgeable to help update an outdated unattended profile. Willing to donate for your services. Send a pm if interested. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jaylock

I am trying to get this working with a warlock profile, and it says "PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped. and then it says Demonology disabled. What am i doing wrong here? is it just because the profile is out of date with the new patch today?

----------


## momo1029

check your data folder inside PQR
it's missing the PQR_xrn.lua file , try redownload pqr




> I am trying to get this working with a warlock profile, and it says "PQR_xrn.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped. and then it says Demonology disabled. What am i doing wrong here? is it just because the profile is out of date with the new patch today?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bu_ba_911 again.

****.

----------


## leetspeaker

I want pqr not to cast certain spell if some buff presents on me, is there any way to do so?

----------


## darksahde

> I want pqr not to cast certain spell if some buff presents on me, is there any way to do so?




```

if UnitBuffID("player" , [Insert your buffid here]) then      return falseend 


```

----------


## Kinky

There we go! I am done with my exam and am resuming operations as regular. :P It's been pretty hectic between reading up for my exam and taking care of my poor baby at the same time, my priorities had to go elsewhere.

A lot of changes are currently planned for both Shadow and Fire Mage, and most of them should come today/tomorrow, however, since so many of you have shown interest and asked about the Fire Mage profile, here you go!

*Team Nova - Fire Mage v1.0*
Mentally's [Nova] Fire Mage v1.0

I managed to consolidate a lot of things, such as the high crit vs. low crit profiles and AoE profile. There are now 2 profiles. An automatic and a non-automatic profile. The automatic profile will automatically cast Presence of Mind, Combustion, Mirror Images and Alter Time for you, while the other profile will not.
Keep in mind that this is an initial import of my profile and a lot of other things are coming rapidly like supportive and defensive ability usage. (Mana gem, shield, etc.)

Here's what it currently does not support:
- Ice Floes
- Temporal Shield / Ice Barrier
- Level 45 Talents
- Level 60 Talents
- Level 90 Talents

There are many reasons for this; I've focused on getting the DPS just right, as well as making sure that the timing of all spells line up so you don't suffer any DPS loss due to downtime or using the wrong spell at the wrong time, or vise versa. (Right spell at the wrong time.)
The biggest mistake I see Fire Mages do is going for 100% uptime on Invocation. This is in fact a DPS loss, and you should try and learn the encounters as to when it's best used. (When you can stand still for most of the 40s long duration!).

Theoretically, Invocation and Rune of Power are the best possible Level 90 talents you can pick. 

When new updates come, you can update the Fire Mage profile directly through the PQR Rotation Manager, or you can simply checkout our SVN repository!

Our/my profiles will *always* stay free.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

Hoping for some decent feedback for the Fire Mage as I've currently managed to get a few top 10 parses on a few fights. =)

Edit: Yes, it supports 5.1!

----------


## haxspidor

Occasionally, my copy of PQR will throw this error upon loading World of Warcraft then attempting to select the process. It doesn't do it after a fresh update, but it randomly does it after a while of use. I am running Windows 7 64-bit with World of Warcraft 32-bit. I don't think it's major since pressing continue allows me to continue using it without any issues.

Attachment 11479

Here is the error log:



```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
   at System.Diagnostics.NtProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId, Boolean firstModuleOnly)
   at System.Diagnostics.ProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId)
   at System.Diagnostics.Process.get_Modules()
   at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 )
   at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 )
   at ...ctor(Int32 )
   at ..()
   at ..()
   at ..(Object , EventArgs )
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 (RTMGDR.030319-2600)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
    Assembly Version: 2.1.9.0
    Win32 Version: 2.1.9
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/...../Downloads/PQR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.269 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/......./AppData/Local/Temp/%7B6784c0bb-7c49-40cd-b302-501333835856%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4940
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4940
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4940_none_50916076bcb9a742/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## Vinshom

PvP profiles arent working for me but all pve ones are idk why  :Frown:

----------


## Rubim

Is there any way to check for a passive cooldown?

Power Strikes - Spell - World of Warcraft
Power Strikes - Spell - World of Warcraft

That's for monk's power strike.

I need to check if Power Strike is ON CD, but nothing works.

GetSpellCooldown is not working =(

----------


## Kinky

Almost completed some more Demonology Warlock, Fire Mage and Shadow Priest changes. Started working on Frost Mage as well, but going to polish the next update a bit through LFR on my mains/alts just to make sure it all works as intended. ^_^ Can't sleep anyhow so might as well catch up!

@Rubim: I don't have a monk, but as far as I know, you can't check passive abilities' internal cooldown. They give you the time for when you can expect it through the tooltip so effectively you could time it. Are you not able to simply check for the unit buff? It looks like it's triggering a buff on your player.

For example:


```
if UnitBuffID("player",129914) then
	-- Do something
end
```

Alternatively, if you can't then I can only suggest you create a timer for it. Something similar to this maybe:


```
-- Power Strike timer.
if not PowerStrike or PowerStrike <= 0 then
	PowerStrike = 0
else
	if UnitBuffID("player",129914) then
		PowerStrike = GetTime()
	end
end

if GetTime() - PowerStrike <= 0 then
	-- Do something here
end
```

Untested code, but you get the drift. I've never really dwindled in cooldown/internal cooldown timers for passive abilities. Give it a shot!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> PvP profiles arent working for me but all pve ones are idk why


Maybe you should address WHICH pvp-profiles you have problems with, and it would be easier to find why.

----------


## Vinshom

> Maybe you should address WHICH pvp-profiles you have problems with, and it would be easier to find why.


Its SM and Gabbz Frost Mage pvp profiles.

----------


## failroad

> PvP profiles arent working for me but all pve ones are idk why






> is caused by a bad spellid in a list somewhere. what happens is when patches happen, spells get removed and added to the game and if u have something checking for a spell id thats not in game, it cause error.


10charzzzzzzzz

----------


## yougotaids

Could someone guide me to a working bm pqr script pls thanks

----------


## Fiklam

Hello, where is the mistake?

local iconIndex = 1
local icon = GetRaidTargetIndex(members[1].Unit)
if (icon ~= iconIndex) or icon == nil
then
return false
elseif (icon == iconIndex) and PQR_SpellAvailable(1044)
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044), members[1].Unit)
end

It works fine when the mark on me, but it dont work well when the mark on the other

----------


## Vinshom

> Could someone guide me to a working bm pqr script pls thanks


Check post #6410

Failroad I looked in every spell id and they are all correct spell id's.  :Frown:

----------


## Rubim

> Almost completed some more Demonology Warlock, Fire Mage and Shadow Priest changes. Started working on Frost Mage as well, but going to polish the next update a bit through LFR on my mains/alts just to make sure it all works as intended. ^_^ Can't sleep anyhow so might as well catch up!
> 
> @Rubim: I don't have a monk, but as far as I know, you can't check passive abilities' internal cooldown. They give you the time for when you can expect it through the tooltip so effectively you could time it. Are you not able to simply check for the unit buff? It looks like it's triggering a buff on your player.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player",129914) then
> ...


Timer wont work properly, since:



> PowerStrikes delay penalty being removed (if you delay using Jab/Soothing Mist/Crackling Lightning while your PowerStrike cooldown is up, the time before your next PowerStrike is reduced by the time you delayed. In short, you can have back to back PowerStrikes if you waited 20 seconds while the buff was up)

----------


## shadowhacks

@SM PvP and PVE profiles not working. I believe sheepmoon's profiles have stoppped working because spell id's have been changed possibly or a piece of his coding no longer works. I tested them and found that profiles would work once some abilities were manually cast and on cd, specifically the sprest pvp. If someone could take some time to look at them and tell me if this is correct, I'd appreciate it very much.

For anyone who updates sheepmoon's profiles and once they are in proper working condition, I will happily test and reward that person, since I know plenty of people use his profiles. Thank you for your time.

----------


## bbenhell4

Cant speak for the other profiles but sheepmoons frost mage pvp profiles work if you remove 'blink' from the rotation.

----------


## failroad

I don't know what sheep moons profile looks like I dont use anyone else profile but if he has a spellid in there for hunter ice trap it needs to be changed. And possibly also gag order

----------


## kickmydog

> KMD..... the PQR_ADDON this is something Xelper created in PQR... when that goes off, you broke the whole thing 
> 
> the Usage error however, means you are calling a buffid or debuffid that doesn't exist in the game (IE Aspect of the Fox)


Thanks Bu_Ba_991, I've changed all my code I'm just testing it atm. Once I've completed testing I'll post up, I'm also going through annotating the code so that people can modify it to suit themselves a little easier.

----------


## Taran32

> I don't know what sheep moons profile looks like I dont use anyone else profile but if he has a spellid in there for hunter ice trap it needs to be changed. And possibly also gag order


Is changing it as simple as a WoWhead search for an updated SpellID or something a bit more complex? I'm having issues with Sheep's Hunter PvP, his Shadow Priest PvP, and was having the same with your Warrior PvP until you updated it. All the same LUA error posted by myself and KMD. Sheep hasn't updated anything in over a month, so I guess I'm wondering if you might have a guess as to the error in his Priest code?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there any way to check for a passive cooldown?
> 
> Power Strikes - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Power Strikes - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> That's for monk's power strike.
> 
> I need to check if Power Strike is ON CD, but nothing works.
> 
> GetSpellCooldown is not working =(


It is a passive buff you get when it is off CD, check for the buff.

----------


## shadowhacks

Thanks for jumping right on the problem.

Sheepmoon's profiles can be found at:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

I'm pretty sure the problem with the Spriest PvP profile lies in spectral *****, but I could be wrong in my testing. Any considerations towards updating his profiles would be appreciated by many and as I stated before, I will reward anyone for updating his profiles since I know this means taking over someone else's work. Thanks!

----------


## Taran32

> Thanks for jumping right on the problem.
> 
> Sheepmoon's profiles can be found at:
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the problem with the Spriest PvP profile lies in spectral *****, but I could be wrong in my testing. Any considerations towards updating his profiles would be appreciated by many and as I stated before, I will reward anyone for updating his profiles since I know this means taking over someone else's work. Thanks!


Echoing what Shadow said above. There are truly many of us hoping to make Sheep's profiles work for this patch, so any help would be greatly appreciated. On that note, removing Spectral *****, Void Tentrils, and Fade (Phantasm) from Sheep's SP PvP fixes the problem, and removing Blink from Sheep's Frost Mage PvP also provides a fix. 

That means it's something in these codes that needs to be edited, but I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help spot where those edits need to be. As others have pointed out, it seems to be a wrong SpelI ID in all of these post 5.1, but I can't figure it out. Linking them all below. Any and all help would be appreciated. 

Blink:



```
local Root = {
	-- Death Knight
	96294,		-- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91807,		-- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	339,		-- Entangling Roots
	45334,		-- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
	102359,		-- Mass Entanglement
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110693,		-- Frost Nova (Mage)
	-- Hunter
	19185,		-- Entrapment
	128405,		-- Narrow Escape
	-- Hunter Pets
	50245,		-- Pin (Crab)
	54706,		-- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
	4167,		-- Web (Spider)
	-- Mage
	122,		-- Frost Nova
	111340,		-- Ice Ward
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	33395,		-- Freeze
	-- Monk
	116706,		-- Disable
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	123407,		-- Spinning Fire Blossom
	-- Paladin
	-- Priest
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	87194,		-- Glyph of Mind Blast
	114404,		-- Void Tendril's Grasp
	-- Rogue
	115197,		-- Partial Paralysis (is this actually used?)
	-- Shaman
	64695,		-- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
	63685,		-- Freeze (Frozen Power)
	-- Warlock
	-- Warlock Pets
	-- Warrior
	107566,		-- Staggering Shout
	-- Other
	39965,		-- Frost Grenade
	55536,		-- Frostweave Net
	13099		-- Net-o-Matic
}

local Snare = {
	-- Death Knight
	45524,		-- Chains of Ice
	50435,		-- Chilblains
	--43265,		-- Death and Decay (Glyph of Death and Decay) - no way to distinguish between glyphed spell and normal.
	115000,		-- Remorseless Winter
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	-- Druid
	50259,		-- Dazed (Wild Charge - Cat)
	58180,		-- Infected Wounds
	61391,		-- Typhoon
	127797,		-- Ursol's Vortex
	--[dontknow] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110610,		-- Ice Trap (Hunter)
	-- Hunter
	35101,		-- Concussive Barrage
	5116,		-- Concussive Shot
	61394,		-- Frozen Wake (Glyph of Freezing Trap)
	13809,		-- Ice Trap
	-- Hunter Pets
	50433,		-- Ankle Crack (Crocolisk)
	54644,		-- Frost Breath (Chimaera)
	-- Mage
	11113,		-- Blast Wave - gone?
	121288,		-- Chilled (Frost Armor)
	120,		-- Cone of Cold
	116,		-- Frostbolt
	44614,		-- Frostfire Bolt
	113092,		-- Frost Bomb
	31589,		-- Slow
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	-- Monk
	116095,		-- Disable
	118585,		-- Leer of the Ox
	123727,		-- Dizzying Haze
	123586,		-- Flying Serpent Kick
	-- Paladin
	110300,		-- Burden of Guilt
	63529,		-- Dazed - Avenger's Shield
	20170,		-- Seal of Justice
	-- Priest
	15407,		-- Mind Flay
	-- Rogue
	3409,		-- Crippling Poison
	26679,		-- Deadly Throw
	119696,		-- Debilitation
	-- Shaman
	3600,		-- Earthbind (Earthbind Totem)
	77478,		-- Earthquake (Glyph of Unstable Earth)
	8034,		-- Frostbrand Attack
	8056,		-- Frost Shock
	51490,		-- Thunderstorm
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	-- Warlock
	18223,		-- Curse of Exhaustion
	47960,		-- Shadowflame
	-- Warlock Pets
	-- Warrior
	1715,		-- Hamstring
	12323,		-- Piercing Howl
	-- Other
	1604		-- Dazed - lots of daze effects. try to find the right one.
}

local Stun = {
	-- Death Knight
	108194,		-- Asphyxiate
	115001,		-- Remorseless Winter
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91800,		-- Gnaw
	91797,		-- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	102795,		-- Bear Hug
	33786,		-- Cyclone
	99,		-- Disorienting Roar
	2637,		-- Hibernate
	22570,		-- Maim
	5211,		-- Mighty Bash
	9005,		-- Pounce
	--[dontknow] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110698,		-- Hammer of Justice (Paladin)
	113004,		-- Intimidating Roar [Fleeing in fear] (Warrior)
	113056,		-- Intimidating Roar [Cowering in fear] (Warrior)
	-- Hunter
	117526,		-- Binding Shot
	3355,		-- Freezing Trap
	1513,		-- Scare Beast
	19503,		-- Scatter Shot
	19386,		-- Wyvern Sting
	-- Hunter Pets
	90337,		-- Bad Manner (Monkey)
	24394,		-- Intimidation
	50519,		-- Sonic Blast (Bat)
	56626,		-- Sting (Wasp)
	-- Mage
	118271,		-- Combustion Impact
	44572,		-- Deep Freeze
	31661,		-- Dragon's Breath
	118,		-- Polymorph
	61305,		-- Polymorph: Black Cat
	28272,		-- Polymorph: Pig
	61721,		-- Polymorph: Rabbit
	61780,		-- Polymorph: Turkey
	28271,		-- Polymorph: Turtle
	82691,		-- Ring of Frost
	-- Monk
	123393,		-- Breath of Fire (Glyph of Breath of Fire)
	126451,		-- Clash
	122242,		-- Clash (not sure which one is right)
	119392,		-- Charging Ox Wave
	119381,		-- Leg Sweep
	115078,		-- Paralysis
	-- Paladin
	105421,		-- Blinding Light
	115752,		-- Blinding Light (Glyph of Blinding Light)
	105593,		-- Fist of Justice
	853,		-- Hammer of Justice
	119072,		-- Holy Wrath
	20066,		-- Repentance
	10326,		-- Turn Evil
	-- Priest
	113506,		-- Cyclone (Symbiosis)
	605,		-- Dominate Mind
	64044,		-- Psychic Horror
	8122,		-- Psychic Scream
	113792,		-- Psychic Terror (Psyfiend)
	9484,		-- Shackle Undead
	87204,		-- Sin and Punishment
	-- Rogue
	2094,		-- Blind
	1833,		-- Cheap Shot
	1776,		-- Gouge
	408,		-- Kidney Shot
	113953,		-- Paralysis (Paralytic Poison)
	6770,		-- Sap
	-- Shaman
	76780,		-- Bind Elemental
	77505,		-- Earthquake
	51514,		-- Hex
	118905,		-- Static Charge (Capacitor Totem)
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	118345,		-- Pulverize
	-- Warlock
	710,		-- Banish
	111397,		-- Blood Fear - is this actually used? please test
	54786,		-- Demonic Leap (Metamorphosis)
	--5782,		-- Fear
	118699,		-- Fear
	5484,		-- Howl of Terror
	6789,		-- Mortal Coil
	30283,		-- Shadowfury
	104045,		-- Sleep (Metamorphosis)
	-- Warlock Pets
	89766,		-- Axe Toss (Felguard/Wrathguard)
	115268,		-- Mesmerize (Shivarra)
	6358,		-- Seduction (Succubus)
	-- Warrior
	7922,		-- Charge Stun
	--96273,		-- Charge Stun?
	118895,		-- Dragon Roar
	5246,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	20511,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	--97933,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear) - used?
	--97934,		-- Intimidating Shout (Intimidated) - used?
	--46968,		-- Shockwave?
	132168,		-- Shockwave
	105771,		-- Warbringer
	-- Other
	30217,		-- Adamantite Grenade
	67769,		-- Cobalt Frag Bomb
	30216,		-- Fel Iron Bomb
	107079,		-- Quaking Palm
	13327,		-- Reckless Charge
	20549		-- War Stomp
}

local canblink = false

if IsUsableSpell(119415)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(119415)) < 2
then

	for i=1, #Root do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",Root[i])
		then canblink = true
		end
	end
	
	for i=1, #Snare do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",Snare[i])
		then canblink = true
		end
	end

	for i=1, #Stun do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",Stun[i])
		then canblink = true
		end
	end
	
	if canblink == true
	then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119415))
	return true
	end

end
```

Spectral *****



```
local Stun = {
	-- Death Knight
	108194,		-- Asphyxiate
	115001,		-- Remorseless Winter
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91800,		-- Gnaw
	91797,		-- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	102795,		-- Bear Hug
	33786,		-- Cyclone
	99,		-- Disorienting Roar
	2637,		-- Hibernate
	22570,		-- Maim
	5211,		-- Mighty Bash
	9005,		-- Pounce
	--[dontknow] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110698,		-- Hammer of Justice (Paladin)
	113004,		-- Intimidating Roar [Fleeing in fear] (Warrior)
	113056,		-- Intimidating Roar [Cowering in fear] (Warrior)
	-- Hunter
	117526,		-- Binding Shot
	3355,		-- Freezing Trap
	1513,		-- Scare Beast
	19503,		-- Scatter Shot
	19386,		-- Wyvern Sting
	-- Hunter Pets
	90337,		-- Bad Manner (Monkey)
	24394,		-- Intimidation
	50519,		-- Sonic Blast (Bat)
	56626,		-- Sting (Wasp)
	-- Mage
	118271,		-- Combustion Impact
	44572,		-- Deep Freeze
	31661,		-- Dragon's Breath
	118,		-- Polymorph
	61305,		-- Polymorph: Black Cat
	28272,		-- Polymorph: Pig
	61721,		-- Polymorph: Rabbit
	61780,		-- Polymorph: Turkey
	28271,		-- Polymorph: Turtle
	82691,		-- Ring of Frost
	-- Monk
	123393,		-- Breath of Fire (Glyph of Breath of Fire)
	126451,		-- Clash
	122242,		-- Clash (not sure which one is right)
	119392,		-- Charging Ox Wave
	119381,		-- Leg Sweep
	115078,		-- Paralysis
	-- Paladin
	105421,		-- Blinding Light
	115752,		-- Blinding Light (Glyph of Blinding Light)
	105593,		-- Fist of Justice
	853,		-- Hammer of Justice
	119072,		-- Holy Wrath
	20066,		-- Repentance
	10326,		-- Turn Evil
	-- Priest
	113506,		-- Cyclone (Symbiosis)
	605,		-- Dominate Mind
	64044,		-- Psychic Horror
	8122,		-- Psychic Scream
	113792,		-- Psychic Terror (Psyfiend)
	9484,		-- Shackle Undead
	87204,		-- Sin and Punishment
	-- Rogue
	2094,		-- Blind
	1833,		-- Cheap Shot
	1776,		-- Gouge
	408,		-- Kidney Shot
	113953,		-- Paralysis (Paralytic Poison)
	6770,		-- Sap
	-- Shaman
	76780,		-- Bind Elemental
	77505,		-- Earthquake
	51514,		-- Hex
	118905,		-- Static Charge (Capacitor Totem)
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	118345,		-- Pulverize
	-- Warlock
	710,		-- Banish
	111397,		-- Blood Fear - is this actually used? please test
	54786,		-- Demonic Leap (Metamorphosis)
	--5782,		-- Fear
	118699,		-- Fear
	5484,		-- Howl of Terror
	6789,		-- Mortal Coil
	30283,		-- Shadowfury
	104045,		-- Sleep (Metamorphosis)
	-- Warlock Pets
	89766,		-- Axe Toss (Felguard/Wrathguard)
	115268,		-- Mesmerize (Shivarra)
	6358,		-- Seduction (Succubus)
	-- Warrior
	7922,		-- Charge Stun
	--96273,		-- Charge Stun?
	118895,		-- Dragon Roar
	5246,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	20511,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	--97933,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear) - used?
	--97934,		-- Intimidating Shout (Intimidated) - used?
	--46968,		-- Shockwave?
	132168,		-- Shockwave
	105771,		-- Warbringer
	-- Other
	30217,		-- Adamantite Grenade
	67769,		-- Cobalt Frag Bomb
	30216,		-- Fel Iron Bomb
	107079,		-- Quaking Palm
	13327,		-- Reckless Charge
	20549		-- War Stomp
}

local canvanish = true

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 1
then

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1
and UnitIsUnit("targettarget", "player")
and IsUsableSpell(112833)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(112833)) < 2 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(8122)) > 2 
then

	for i=1, #Stun do
		if UnitDebuffID("target",Stun[i])
		then canvanish = false
		end
	end

	if canvanish == true
	then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(112833)))
	return true
	end
end

if UnitCastingInfo("target")
and UnitIsUnit("targettarget", "player")
and IsUsableSpell(112833)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(112833)) < 2
--and SpellIsTargeting() == nil
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(112833)))
return true
end

end
```

Fade (Phantasm)



```
local Root = {
	-- Death Knight
	96294,		-- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91807,		-- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	339,		-- Entangling Roots
	45334,		-- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
	102359,		-- Mass Entanglement
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110693,		-- Frost Nova (Mage)
	-- Hunter
	19185,		-- Entrapment
	128405,		-- Narrow Escape
	-- Hunter Pets
	50245,		-- Pin (Crab)
	54706,		-- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
	4167,		-- Web (Spider)
	-- Mage
	122,		-- Frost Nova
	111340,		-- Ice Ward
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	33395,		-- Freeze
	-- Monk
	116706,		-- Disable
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	123407,		-- Spinning Fire Blossom
	-- Paladin
	-- Priest
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	87194,		-- Glyph of Mind Blast
	114404,		-- Void Tendril's Grasp
	-- Rogue
	115197,		-- Partial Paralysis (is this actually used?)
	-- Shaman
	64695,		-- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
	63685,		-- Freeze (Frozen Power)
	-- Warlock
	-- Warlock Pets
	-- Warrior
	107566,		-- Staggering Shout
	-- Other
	39965,		-- Frost Grenade
	55536,		-- Frostweave Net
	13099		-- Net-o-Matic
}

local Snare = {
	-- Death Knight
	45524,		-- Chains of Ice
	50435,		-- Chilblains
	--43265,		-- Death and Decay (Glyph of Death and Decay) - no way to distinguish between glyphed spell and normal.
	115000,		-- Remorseless Winter
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	-- Druid
	50259,		-- Dazed (Wild Charge - Cat)
	58180,		-- Infected Wounds
	61391,		-- Typhoon
	127797,		-- Ursol's Vortex
	--[dontknow] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110610,		-- Ice Trap (Hunter)
	-- Hunter
	35101,		-- Concussive Barrage
	5116,		-- Concussive Shot
	61394,		-- Frozen Wake (Glyph of Freezing Trap)
	13810,		-- Ice Trap
	-- Hunter Pets
	50433,		-- Ankle Crack (Crocolisk)
	54644,		-- Frost Breath (Chimaera)
	-- Mage
	11113,		-- Blast Wave - gone?
	121288,		-- Chilled (Frost Armor)
	120,		-- Cone of Cold
	116,		-- Frostbolt
	44614,		-- Frostfire Bolt
	113092,		-- Frost Bomb
	31589,		-- Slow
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	-- Monk
	116095,		-- Disable
	118585,		-- Leer of the Ox
	123727,		-- Dizzying Haze
	123586,		-- Flying Serpent Kick
	-- Paladin
	110300,		-- Burden of Guilt
	63529,		-- Dazed - Avenger's Shield
	20170,		-- Seal of Justice
	-- Priest
	15407,		-- Mind Flay
	-- Rogue
	3409,		-- Crippling Poison
	26679,		-- Deadly Throw
	119696,		-- Debilitation
	-- Shaman
	3600,		-- Earthbind (Earthbind Totem)
	77478,		-- Earthquake (Glyph of Unstable Earth)
	8034,		-- Frostbrand Attack
	8056,		-- Frost Shock
	51490,		-- Thunderstorm
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	-- Warlock
	18223,		-- Curse of Exhaustion
	47960,		-- Shadowflame
	-- Warlock Pets
	-- Warrior
	1715,		-- Hamstring
	12323,		-- Piercing Howl
	-- Other
	1604		-- Dazed - lots of daze effects. try to find the right one.
}

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)) == 6
then

	for i=1, #Root do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",Root[i])
		then return true
		end
	end
	
	for i=1, #Snare do
		if UnitDebuffID("player",Snare[i])
		then return true
		end
	end

end
```

Void Tendrils



```
local Root = {
	-- Death Knight
	96294,		-- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91807,		-- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	339,		-- Entangling Roots
	45334,		-- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
	102359,		-- Mass Entanglement
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110693,		-- Frost Nova (Mage)
	-- Hunter
	19185,		-- Entrapment
	128405,		-- Narrow Escape
	-- Hunter Pets
	50245,		-- Pin (Crab)
	54706,		-- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
	4167,		-- Web (Spider)
	-- Mage
	122,		-- Frost Nova
	111340,		-- Ice Ward
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	33395,		-- Freeze
	-- Monk
	116706,		-- Disable
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	123407,		-- Spinning Fire Blossom
	-- Paladin
	-- Priest
	113275,		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	87194,		-- Glyph of Mind Blast
	114404,		-- Void Tendril's Grasp
	-- Rogue
	115197,		-- Partial Paralysis (is this actually used?)
	-- Shaman
	64695,		-- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
	63685,		-- Freeze (Frozen Power)
	-- Warlock
	-- Warlock Pets
	-- Warrior
	107566,		-- Staggering Shout
	-- Other
	39965,		-- Frost Grenade
	55536,		-- Frostweave Net
	13099		-- Net-o-Matic
}

local Stun = {
	-- Death Knight
	108194,		-- Asphyxiate
	115001,		-- Remorseless Winter
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	91800,		-- Gnaw
	91797,		-- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	102795,		-- Bear Hug
	33786,		-- Cyclone
	99,		-- Disorienting Roar
	2637,		-- Hibernate
	22570,		-- Maim
	5211,		-- Mighty Bash
	9005,		-- Pounce
	--[dontknow] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	110698,		-- Hammer of Justice (Paladin)
	113004,		-- Intimidating Roar [Fleeing in fear] (Warrior)
	113056,		-- Intimidating Roar [Cowering in fear] (Warrior)
	-- Hunter
	117526,		-- Binding Shot
	3355,		-- Freezing Trap
	1513,		-- Scare Beast
	19503,		-- Scatter Shot
	19386,		-- Wyvern Sting
	-- Hunter Pets
	90337,		-- Bad Manner (Monkey)
	24394,		-- Intimidation
	50519,		-- Sonic Blast (Bat)
	56626,		-- Sting (Wasp)
	-- Mage
	118271,		-- Combustion Impact
	44572,		-- Deep Freeze
	31661,		-- Dragon's Breath
	118,		-- Polymorph
	61305,		-- Polymorph: Black Cat
	28272,		-- Polymorph: Pig
	61721,		-- Polymorph: Rabbit
	61780,		-- Polymorph: Turkey
	28271,		-- Polymorph: Turtle
	82691,		-- Ring of Frost
	-- Monk
	123393,		-- Breath of Fire (Glyph of Breath of Fire)
	126451,		-- Clash
	122242,		-- Clash (not sure which one is right)
	119392,		-- Charging Ox Wave
	119381,		-- Leg Sweep
	115078,		-- Paralysis
	-- Paladin
	105421,		-- Blinding Light
	115752,		-- Blinding Light (Glyph of Blinding Light)
	105593,		-- Fist of Justice
	853,		-- Hammer of Justice
	119072,		-- Holy Wrath
	20066,		-- Repentance
	10326,		-- Turn Evil
	-- Priest
	113506,		-- Cyclone (Symbiosis)
	605,		-- Dominate Mind
	64044,		-- Psychic Horror
	8122,		-- Psychic Scream
	113792,		-- Psychic Terror (Psyfiend)
	9484,		-- Shackle Undead
	87204,		-- Sin and Punishment
	-- Rogue
	2094,		-- Blind
	1833,		-- Cheap Shot
	1776,		-- Gouge
	408,		-- Kidney Shot
	113953,		-- Paralysis (Paralytic Poison)
	6770,		-- Sap
	-- Shaman
	76780,		-- Bind Elemental
	77505,		-- Earthquake
	51514,		-- Hex
	118905,		-- Static Charge (Capacitor Totem)
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	118345,		-- Pulverize
	-- Warlock
	710,		-- Banish
	111397,		-- Blood Fear - is this actually used? please test
	54786,		-- Demonic Leap (Metamorphosis)
	--5782,		-- Fear
	118699,		-- Fear
	5484,		-- Howl of Terror
	6789,		-- Mortal Coil
	30283,		-- Shadowfury
	104045,		-- Sleep (Metamorphosis)
	-- Warlock Pets
	89766,		-- Axe Toss (Felguard/Wrathguard)
	115268,		-- Mesmerize (Shivarra)
	6358,		-- Seduction (Succubus)
	-- Warrior
	7922,		-- Charge Stun
	--96273,		-- Charge Stun?
	118895,		-- Dragon Roar
	5246,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	20511,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear)
	--97933,		-- Intimidating Shout (Cowering in fear) - used?
	--97934,		-- Intimidating Shout (Intimidated) - used?
	--46968,		-- Shockwave?
	132168,		-- Shockwave
	105771,		-- Warbringer
	-- Other
	30217,		-- Adamantite Grenade
	67769,		-- Cobalt Frag Bomb
	30216,		-- Fel Iron Bomb
	107079,		-- Quaking Palm
	13327,		-- Reckless Charge
	20549		-- War Stomp
}

local canroot = true

if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1
and select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 1
then

	for i=1, #Root do
		if UnitDebuffID("target",Root[i])
		then canroot = false
		end
	end
	
	for i=1, #Stun do
		if UnitDebuffID("target",Stun[i])
		then canroot = false
		end
	end

if IsUsableSpell(108920)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108920)) < 2 
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(8122)) > 2
and canroot == true
then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108920)))
return true
end

end
```

----------


## scyrnn

> Thanks Bu_Ba_991, I've changed all my code I'm just testing it atm. Once I've completed testing I'll post up, I'm also going through annotating the code so that people can modify it to suit themselves a little easier.


I love you!

----------


## failroad

> Bunch of code




In snares remove 110610 and reload data file and see if it runs

----------


## Vinshom

I removed this code from Blink code in Gabbs profile and it worked!

96294, -- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
-- Death Knight Ghoul
91807, -- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)

I was wrong and Gabbz fixed his frost mage pvp profile

----------


## Taran32

> In snares remove 110610 and reload data file and see if it runs


Thank you Fail! Removing that 1 line of code cleared up the issues from both the Mage and the Priest. +Rep and thanks a ton!

Now to figure out how to fix the Hunter Profile.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> In snares remove 110610 and reload data file and see if it runs


So it's the Druid's Symbiosis? Shouldn't it be 110600 then?

----------


## failroad

> So it's the Druid's Symbiosis? Shouldn't it be 110600 then?


In short no

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_BA:
> 
> Lol they want a spoonfeed version
> 
> I got a question, in the nova ww monk profile, there are certain mob which rotation just stopped working. where I can fix it.
> 
> eg: last boss in dungeon: gate of shattered sun, when you jumped up on boss. that weak point.


Probably because it isnt an enemy and its a neutral target... might just need to change the target validation check 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darksahde

@Bu_Ba:

where i can find this "target validation check"?

----------


## Jaylock

Hi, I appreciate what you all do here, and all the help you guys give!

On that note, does anyone know of any good Warlock / Shaman profiles? Also does this bot work in conjunction with a pandaria level up bot? Thanks for any replies!

----------


## kickmydog

hunter profile

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17beta.zip

My beta profile, I've tested the SV and BM ones. I need some more time on the MM ones atm.

----------


## scyrnn

> hunter profile
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17beta.zip
> 
> My beta profile, I've tested the SV and BM ones. I need some more time on the MM ones atm.


Thank you! I love you!!!!!!!!

----------


## jarrito66

> hunter profile
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17beta.zip
> 
> My beta profile, I've tested the SV and BM ones. I need some more time on the MM ones atm.


Did you ever know that you're my hero?

----------


## Taran32

> hunter profile
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17beta.zip
> 
> My beta profile, I've tested the SV and BM ones. I need some more time on the MM ones atm.


Thanks Kick! Make sure you update your Sig so people know it's updated without (presumably) having to bug you.

----------


## Xound

Is this a good place to ask for some help integrating spells into a rotation?

I'm trying to add Redirect [73981] into a Rogue profile, however, I've found that if I just add it and put it at the top of the priority list it'll just spam it on the same target and pause the rotation, obviously, if I switch targets it works perfectly as it'll go on CD and then the rotation will continue  :Frown: 

Was trying to see if there is a 'new target' modifier or something similar, or, if there was a previous profile that utilized the spell I can do my homework on how they made it work.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Is this a good place to ask for some help integrating spells into a rotation?
> 
> I'm trying to add Redirect [73981] into a Rogue profile, however, I've found that if I just add it and put it at the top of the priority list it'll just spam it on the same target and pause the rotation, obviously, if I switch targets it works perfectly as it'll go on CD and then the rotation will continue 
> 
> Was trying to see if there is a 'new target' modifier or something similar, or, if there was a previous profile that utilized the spell I can do my homework on how they made it work.


There is a target changed event. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks Kick! Make sure you update your Sig so people know it's updated without (presumably) having to bug you.


Ok here is my completed V17 hunter profile.

http://www.mediafire.com/?plf900i1ke87773

I've tested all specs, and they should all work. If you have any errors please let me know.

I will be spending some time later on this week or next cleaning up the code a little and checking to make sure legacy code that has no further use is removed.

As a warning I have removed the constants on using Rapid Fire on pushdown, previously it would not use rapid fire if bloodlust/heroism was up. I figure if you are using the manual cooldown button you should know if you want to really use Rapid Fire at that point.

----------


## darksahde

> Ok here is my completed V17 hunter profile.
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v17.zip
> 
> I've tested all specs, and they should all work. If you have any errors please let me know.
> 
> I will be spending some time later on this week or next cleaning up the code a little and checking to make sure legacy code that has no further use is removed.
> 
> As a warning I have removed the constants on using Rapid Fire on pushdown, previously it would not use rapid fire if bloodlust/heroism was up. I figure if you are using the manual cooldown button you should know if you want to really use Rapid Fire at that point.


Good Job. let's see if i can learn new stuff from your profile XD

btw, i think you really should add a pause code to ur rotation. 
i was really frustrated if any stray mob attack me randomly and i got dismounted.

Also here is a code for misdirection to pet if anyone want to use.



```

if UnitExists("Pet")and not UnitIsDead("Pet")and PQR_IsOutOfSight("pet") == falseand UnitBuffID("Player",35079) == niland UnitBuffID("Player",34477) == niland GetSpellCooldown(34477) == 0 then    return true end 


```

you can change the "pet" to "focus" and set tank to focus to misdirect on tank all the time.

----------


## iEthos

Can anyone write me a code for Flash of Light only on 3 stacks of Selfless Healer?  :Smile:

----------


## kickmydog

> Good Job. let's see if i can learn new stuff from your profile XD
> 
> btw, i think you really should add a pause code to ur rotation. 
> i was really frustrated if any stray mob attack me randomly and i got dismounted.
> 
> Also here is a code for misdirection to pet if anyone want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there are a couple of examples of pause code in this thread. I honestly don't find it to be a problem enough for me to code it.

One thing about your misdirection code, it will constantly use misdirection even when it is not needed. 

Here is Sheuron's old Misdirection code.



```

--Code provided by Sheuronlocal InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") == nil then  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do  local member = "party"..tostring(i)  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 then    CastSpellByName("Misdirection")    SpellTargetUnit(member)    end  endend 


```

You might want to try messing around with it to get it to work.

----------


## Fiklam

> Can anyone write me a code for Flash of Light only on 3 stacks of Selfless Healer?


i use it 


```

local _,_,_, sh = UnitBuffID( "player", "selfless healer" )if members[1].HP < 30 and sh == 3 then  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit  return trueend 


```

with lua file from restor druid profile

----------


## darksahde

> I think there are a couple of examples of pause code in this thread. I honestly don't find it to be a problem enough for me to code it.
> 
> One thing about your misdirection code, it will constantly use misdirection even when it is not needed. 
> 
> Here is Sheuron's old Misdirection code.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 my goals was to keep up misdirection at all time. that code worked perfectly for me. XD.

if i want to md on tank, ill set focus to tank and have another version of the skill to do the job.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is this a good place to ask for some help integrating spells into a rotation?
> 
> I'm trying to add Redirect [73981] into a Rogue profile, however, I've found that if I just add it and put it at the top of the priority list it'll just spam it on the same target and pause the rotation, obviously, if I switch targets it works perfectly as it'll go on CD and then the rotation will continue 
> 
> Was trying to see if there is a 'new target' modifier or something similar, or, if there was a previous profile that utilized the spell I can do my homework on how they made it work.


This is what I used in my old DS rogue profiles, should still work.



```
if GetComboPoints("player","target")==0
and IsUsableSpell(5171) then
	return true
end
```

----------


## PIPOL13

who has a good profile on pve cat?

----------


## monopoly8

a good feral pve profile would be firekitteh and kitty cleave as the solo target profile.

----------


## PIPOL13

> a good feral pve profile would be firekitteh and kitty cleave as the solo target profile.


can you give the link above for kitty cleave, I can not find, and firekitteh not need me to him FPS drops

----------


## Edsaxe

anyone have a warlock pvp profile in the works?
tried searching but came up with nothing

if not, anyone had success in pvp with a pve lock profile?
i would assume demonology would be best for the amount of instants?

----------


## momo1029

can't seems to get it start, activate the rotation
but it doesn't cast anything
btw, thanks for the awsome profiles  :Big Grin: 





> There we go! I am done with my exam and am resuming operations as regular. :P It's been pretty hectic between reading up for my exam and taking care of my poor baby at the same time, my priorities had to go elsewhere.
> 
> A lot of changes are currently planned for both Shadow and Fire Mage, and most of them should come today/tomorrow, however, since so many of you have shown interest and asked about the Fire Mage profile, here you go!
> 
> *Team Nova - Fire Mage v1.0*
> Mentally's [Nova] Fire Mage v1.0
> 
> I managed to consolidate a lot of things, such as the high crit vs. low crit profiles and AoE profile. There are now 2 profiles. An automatic and a non-automatic profile. The automatic profile will automatically cast Presence of Mind, Combustion, Mirror Images and Alter Time for you, while the other profile will not.
> Keep in mind that this is an initial import of my profile and a lot of other things are coming rapidly like supportive and defensive ability usage. (Mana gem, shield, etc.)
> ...

----------


## Ninjaderp

momo - in most profiles you need to place the data-file (if included) in the data-folder for the rotation to work, elsewise you have to start the rotation by using a spell. most rotations dont automatically initiate combat with everything unless you're in combat and have a present target targetted.

----------


## fzU

Someone noticed any WoW Crashes (playing with with PQR) lately? i got lots of fatal exceptions  :Frown: 

edit: since 5.1, before nothing.

----------


## darksahde

nop. pqr never crash my game

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nope, never noticed anything like that. Sure you're using the latest version with updated off-sets?

----------


## crystal_tech

I was crashing in lfr a few times also got spammed your not in a raid group at the same time, don't know why just yet

----------


## abndrew82

> I was crashing in lfr a few times also got spammed your not in a raid group at the same time, don't know why just yet


I have not been crashing, but get constant spam about not in raid group while in LFR since 5.1

----------


## Guinness

I've had a ton of crashes while looting since the patch, but only in dungeons so far.

----------


## Gr8

Just curious... is it possible to add more interrupt spells? I'm currently using the default Xelper interrupt profile and located the following lines:

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
return 47528
elseif...

47528 is the spell id of mind freeze, not really hard to figure that out. Lets say I would like to see that pqr will make use of 28730 (arcane torrent) and 47476 (strangulate) aswell - is it possible to add them too and does that even work? I have read a quick lua guide (not much into coding) about the 'if else then return' syntax but I couldn't really find something how to return more than one value.

----------


## kickmydog

> Someone noticed any WoW Crashes (playing with with PQR) lately? i got lots of fatal exceptions 
> 
> edit: since 5.1, before nothing.


I have had a few crashes from fatal exceptions.

----------


## yougotaids

can anyone make a bm pvp profile  :Smile:  s'il tu plait

----------


## yourson

> I've had a ton of crashes while looting since the patch, but only in dungeons so far.


Just had two crashes during looting with an alt.

----------


## n1bl3r

I was also having problems with Mental's Mage, until I realized I did not have "Dalaran Brilliance" I went to Dal and bought the tome to learn and then script worked great.

----------


## freaki

yep ive also had about 6 wow crashes now with fatal errors since 5.1 and the "your not in a raid group spam"
needs to be looked into id say:-p

----------


## ZidaneT

a couple of crashes for me too, usually while looting or in combat.

apparently wow could not allocate enough storage for the dbc request. i'll try to grab a screenshot of the error next time it happens.

----------


## machajr

hey all im using this for my enhanc shamy for when i got unleash flame buff
sFS = UnitBuffID("player", 73683)

if IsSpellInRange("Flame Shock", "target") == 1 and sFS ~= nil then
return true
end
but want to do that. if i have unleash flame buff and flame shocks dot expire in 5 sec just use it can u guys help me about that.

----------


## jarrito66

> can anyone make a bm pvp profile  s'il tu plait


A new pvp profile is needed for sure. I keep getting a bunch of lua errors from using my old ones. And right now all of the Hunter PVP ones are based off of Sheepmoons which doesnt work

----------


## Kinky

@n1bl3r: Ah! I'm sorry. I should really make it default back to Arcane Brililance rather than Dalaran Brilliance for low-level people as well. Thakns for the heads up. =)

Other than that, I have yet to experience any crashes with World of Warcraft using PQR.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## machajr

i need quick help guys 
hey all im using this for my enhanc shamy for when i got unleash flame buff
sFS = UnitBuffID("player", 73683)

if IsSpellInRange("Flame Shock", "target") == 1 and sFS ~= nil then
return true
end
but want to do that. if i have unleash flame buff and flame shocks dot expire in 5 sec just use it can u guys help me about that.

----------


## gongmang1

Hunter's pet auto attack Garalon's leg,how to do it?:confused:

----------


## freaki

any ETA on those shadow priest improvements you were doing mentally?

----------


## jarrito66

Hey so I've made my own profiles for a BM Hunter for PvP to work for 5.1. The base profile came from Vettic's Raw PVP one. 

Here's the link to the thread:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2601461 ([PQR] Hunter BM PVP (5.1))

----------


## Kinky

@freaki: In a couple of hours actually! I want to test it our in LFR before I release it, but I have to run a few errands first before I can test it out.  :Smile:

----------


## freaki

thats great mentally! hope your exams went well and your little one is feeling better..hate it when my kids are unwell

----------


## kickmydog

> Hunter's pet auto attack Garalon's leg,how to do it?:confused:


Make a macro and spam it?

----------


## bu_ba_911

I ahve successfully coded in the basic healing rotation for Mistweaver....

this includes the following (So far)

Soothing Mist
Enveloping Mist
Renewing Mist
Surging Mist
Chi Wave
&
Smart Channeling Cancel

----------


## Vogel81

> I ahve successfully coded in the basic healing rotation for Mistweaver....
> 
> this includes the following (So far)
> 
> Soothing Mist
> Enveloping Mist
> Renewing Mist
> Surging Mist
> Chi Wave
> ...


WOOT! Looking forward to this!

----------


## Luckycharm

Hi i been using your Shammy resto for a while and sometimes it stops rotation. Not using Riptide glyph and seen it hang Tidewave or that is not an issue?
I try to look more into it tonight.

Is there a RShammy PvP profil??

----------


## Waddagundar

Hey people, especially you propeller heads!
I have been using Sheuron's Nova Holy Priest rotation in MoP Heroics and now in LfR and 10 man raids. It's still OK, but could probably use a major upgrade. I have another bucket of donations for the developer of this, or a new, MoP Holy Priest profile, which might take into account the current MoP Talents, spells and stuff that have changed since level 85.
Have I told you how much more I enjoy raiding with PQR?

----------


## momo1029

nvm figured out i dont have the buff skill  :Big Grin: 




> momo - in most profiles you need to place the data-file (if included) in the data-folder for the rotation to work, elsewise you have to start the rotation by using a spell. most rotations dont automatically initiate combat with everything unless you're in combat and have a present target targetted.

----------


## lantus

> I ahve successfully coded in the basic healing rotation for Mistweaver....
> 
> this includes the following (So far)
> 
> Soothing Mist
> Enveloping Mist
> Renewing Mist
> Surging Mist
> Chi Wave
> ...


That's great news! Looking forward to a release!

----------


## Vinshom

Thanks to Gabzz. To fix Sheep's Shadow priest pvp profile do the following, replace Phantasm in your ability editor with the following code



> local Root = {
> 
> -- Druid
> 50259, -- Dazed (Wild Charge - Cat)
> 58180, -- Infected Wounds
> 61391, -- Typhoon
> 127797, -- Ursol's Vortex
> --[dontknow] = "Snare", -- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
> -- Druid Symbiosis
> ...



and replace Voide tend with the following 



> .xmllocal Root = {
> -- Death Knight
> 96294, -- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
> -- Death Knight Ghoul
> 91807, -- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
> -- Druid
> 339, -- Entangling Roots
> 45334, -- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
> 102359, -- Mass Entanglement
> ...


and replace SpectralGuise with this code




> local Stun = {
> -- Death Knight
> 108194, -- Asphyxiate
> 115001, -- Remorseless Winter
> -- Death Knight Ghoul
> 91800, -- Gnaw
> 91797, -- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
> -- Druid
> 102795, -- Bear Hug
> ...


I am still working on it it stops after casting couple of time.

----------


## travis2861

*@mentally
*
First i'll say that my Mage is not 90 it's currently on 88, so i'm not sure if this is the reason it's breaking.
Tried your fire Mage profile in a couple dungeons so far and it seems to be working great. on bosses it 
dosnt seem to be using alter time at all, and after one or 2 dungeons in succession it stops working. 
I've tried reloading PQR, reloading the UI, but only a restart or switching to another character and back works..
Other then that amazing work and I defiantly look forward to what this will be able to do in the future!  :Smile:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Hey, the Nova resto druid doesn't seem to be casting cleanses. Any way to fix it?

----------


## Bekimo

Any updated DK profile out there?

sandmans rotation is fine but wont use Soul reaper. 

Kinkehs rotations feels wierd. :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any updated DK profile out there?
> 
> sandmans rotation is fine but wont use Soul reaper. 
> 
> Kinkehs rotations feels wierd. :P


I can't imagine why it feels weird(probably doing something wrong, or aren't use to the updated rotations for MoP). I've had people ranking top 5-10 and 20 with it lately :L.

----------


## Bekimo

> I can't imagine why it feels weird(probably doing something wrong, or aren't use to the updated rotations for MoP). I've had people ranking top 5-10 and 20 with it lately :L.


I can see it sometimes use Howling blast even it has Obliterate coming from CD and it takes the Obli to CD again. And the spam of HB is weird since you use HB only with Rime proc.

Im using the 2H rotation.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I can see it sometimes use Howling blast even it has Obliterate coming from CD and it takes the Obli to CD again. And the spam of HB is weird since you use HB only with Rime proc.
> 
> Im using the 2H rotation.


It only HBs on rime procs and to reapply FF after plague leeching/diseases falling off?..might accidentally be using the DW rotation or something.

----------


## Kinky

@travis2861: That's some pretty...strange behavior. I personally used the Mage profile while leveling in dungeons and it didn't seem to stop for me. Might be an error somewhere that I haven't picked up yet. Glad you're liking it though. Version 2 will feature a lot more than the current stripped down version. I'll try run a few dungeons with it and see if I can't replicate the problem. Other than that, you could always try and download the PQInterface addon from Team Nova's SVN @ Assembla and see which spell it starts hanging on. Would be useful for me.  :Smile: 

To everyone -- I know I promised to have the updated yesterday, but they are coming today! I'm finishing writing up an extended Alter Time dynamic for when you don't use Presence of Mind. It's event driven so it'll react faster than your average elite gamer, haha. Other than that; All talents have been coded and are now supported, all though they don't simulate automatic usage, you're in charge of when things happen. I also switched some of the keybindings around a little bit and also added a complete Pause rotation ability

Shadow Priest have also been updated some to give more surviveability and better mana management depending on your talents, and Demonology got a little buff as well in the next version.

Hopefully it'll all roll out pretty nicely unless I forget something. =)

----------


## Ninjaderp

+2 rep for ya Mentally ^^

----------


## dookieface

can some one pls point me in the direction of a good windwalker or brewmaster rotation pls. oh by the way i love this bot and the ppl that make the profile for them. keep up the awesome work !!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> can some one pls point me in the direction of a good windwalker or brewmaster rotation pls. oh by the way i love this bot and the ppl that make the profile for them. keep up the awesome work !!!


Check the bot maps & profiles-section.

----------


## Guinness

Still getting a ton of crashes. Not sure why. Xelper is there anything I can do to help track down the cause? Turn on debug mode? Or send you the crash dump from WoW? Love this program, and I am working around the crashes but it happens multiple times a dungeon or raid run.

----------


## aghost917

Is there any code on how to Beacon of Light the next lowest HP target in pvp?
Thanks!

----------


## gongmang1

> Make a macro and spam it?


but I don't know how to put it into Current Abilities,make Dps cycle run well

pet's attack,Kill Command,Lynx Rush hit Garalon's leg,and hunter shot(target) Garalon.I don't know how to make rotation running well

----------


## c0rteX

hi there
i need some help, is there any way to make something like this ?

if spellcd < 0.3s then
(wait for this spell and then)
return true
end

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there any code on how to Beacon of Light the next lowest HP target in pvp?
> Thanks!


You want to use your beacon for transfers. You would use the glyph and put it on the 2nd lowest hp raid member, while the profile healed the lowest member.

----------


## Budoy

> I can see it sometimes use Howling blast even it has Obliterate coming from CD and it takes the Obli to CD again. And the spam of HB is weird since you use HB only with Rime proc.
> 
> Im using the 2H rotation.



I beat this guy is using the masterfrost, what a dumbass

----------


## crystal_tech

> but I don't know how to put it into Current Abilities,make Dps cycle run well
> 
> pet's attack,Kill Command,Lynx Rush hit Garalon's leg,and hunter shot(target) Garalon.I don't know how to make rotation running well


you can put you pet in defensive, tell your pet to attack the target and your free to switch targets and the profile will still cast kill command on the target your pets on i believe

----------


## Bekimo

> I beat this guy is using the masterfrost, what a dumbass


No need to be rude. Im using 2H rotation and stacking right secondary stats. Still the HB use with Kinkeh 2H rotation is still kinda question mark for me sicne i get better results with sandmans 2H rotation that uses alot less HB and alot more Obliterate.

----------


## imdasandman

> No need to be rude. Im using 2H rotation and stacking right secondary stats. Still the HB use with Kinkeh 2H rotation is still kinda question mark for me sicne i get better results with sandmans 2H rotation that uses alot less HB and alot more Obliterate.


Cool someone is still using my profile  :Big Grin:  

But yea don't call people dumb like bek said.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> Any updated DK profile out there?
> 
> sandmans rotation is fine but wont use Soul reaper. 
> 
> Kinkehs rotations feels wierd. :P


I will take out the boss check on soul reaper out. Just something I never pushed to svn as I had it setup that way when mop launched for leveling

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty, it's here guys! After a lot of testing yesterday and this morning, I think I've managed to sort out everything and make sure everything works as it should. =)

*Changelog:*


```
Massive update to Mentally's Nova profiles.

Data file:
Added a few missing spells and support to the Nova_Spells table.

Fire Mage:
Completely rewrote most of the profile.
- Added enhanced Alter Time logic when you're not using Presence of Mind, supporting all known MoP Trinkets.
- Improved Ignite banking, increasing overall profile DPS.
- Added all Level 30, 45, 75 and 90 Talent abilities on their own toggles. Remember to reload your UI whenever you've changed talents to update PQR!
- Added automatic creation and usage of Mana Gems depending on your chosen level 90 Talent.
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones when you're bellow 75% Health
- Added optimal automatic usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities and Heroism.
- Added Automatic trinket. They are used right before your Mirror Images are spawned and should line up perfectly together with Alter Time and Mirror Image.
- Added a Pause rotation keybinding.
- Further improved the AoE hold keybind. It should now properly cast Blizzard without cancelling it.
- Defaulted Dalaran Brilliance back to Arcane Brilliance.  I had completely forgotten this.

Shadow Priest:
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones whenever you're bellow 75% Health
- Added automatic and optimal usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities with Shadowfiend and Heroism.
- Added support for PQR 2.2.0 PQR_TargetArea, for Spirit Kings Heroic. Disabled until PQR 2.2.0 is rolled out.
- Added Desperate Prayer as a defensive ability if you have the talent chosen.

Demonology Warlock:
- Added automatic and optimal usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities with Dark Soul: Knowledge and Heroism.
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones whenever you're bellow 75% Health.
- Changed Aura of the Elements to apply every time you go into an empowered Demon Soul together with Dark Soul: Knowledge
- Improved burst capabilities and added support for Imp Swarm if you're running with the glyph. This will be popped while you're under the effect of Dark Soul: Knowledge to gain ~31% more powerful minions.
```

So much have been done, I can't possibly list all the changes. But that's the rundown of it all. I hope everyone who use our (my) profiles will have a great experience with them.



PQInterface - Updated for 5.1: Landfall

Mentally's [Nova] Fire Mage v2.0
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v7.0.5
Mentally's [Nova] Demonology Warlock v1.5


All the feedback you can give on any of the profiles is good feedback. Don't hold back if there's anything you don't understand or have issues with. (Or even experience issues!) My Inbox is always open for 'ya.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

_My \ Our profiles will always stay free!_

----------


## Bekimo

> Cool someone is still using my profile  
> 
> But yea don't call people dumb like bek said.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Been waiting when it gets some updates on rota etc.  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> Been waiting when it gets some updates on rota etc.


The reason I stalled for so long is the fact all I have been doing is lfr/Lfd sparingly. But my schedule is clearing up and I am going to start raiding again next week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> No need to be rude. Im using 2H rotation and stacking right secondary stats. Still the HB use with Kinkeh 2H rotation is still kinda question mark for me sicne i get better results with sandmans 2H rotation that uses alot less HB and alot more Obliterate.


It's because the profile has mouseover howling blast, so just remove that.

At this point, I don't know if I actually have the time to continue maintaining my profile since there's constant rotation changes for both 2H and DW that I just can't keep up with(don't play a DK anymore, i.e. have just been maintaining it for the hell of it), might be dropping the profile and anyone that wants to update it, feel free.

----------


## fluxflux

@ mentally 

support´s the Shadow priest profile the Shadow Word Insanity? i think its very stron with t14 4 pcs set?


and a question to the Mage Profile iss Rune of power automaticly cast on player? (Xelper has a new PQR and there iss a support to castbyarea?)

----------


## Bekimo

> It's because the profile has mouseover howling blast, so just remove that.
> 
> At this point, I don't know if I actually have the time to continue maintaining my profile since there's constant rotation changes for both 2H and DW that I just can't keep up with(don't play a DK anymore, i.e. have just been maintaining it for the hell of it), might be dropping the profile and anyone that wants to update it, feel free.


I feel you Kinkeh but the 2H rota works like a charm now cause removed the mousover HB from rota. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

Any paladins from EU Defias Brotherhood here? ;P

----------


## aghost917

> You want to use your beacon for transfers. You would use the glyph and put it on the 2nd lowest hp raid member, while the profile healed the lowest member.


how would the code look like?
What do i add to this to target the 2nd lowest hp member?:


```

for i = 1, #members doif members[i].HP < 100 and UnitInRange(members[i].Unit)then  PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit  return trueendend 


```

----------


## Kinky

@fluxflux: I am planning to add support for it. I haven't really been bothered because it's the absolute worst possible talent you can choose out of Mindbender AND From Darkness, Comes Light, and adds more unnecessary micro-management to the rotation. It will not be up to par, even with the 4set Tier 14 bonus.  :Smile:  I've had it for a while now and it's constantly doing on average 15-20k less than both FDCL and Mindbender on average, sadly.

I'll add it after my raid, just for you!

Another thing is that PQR_TargetArea() is currently bugged and Xelper haven't updated the offsets for it soooooo, whenever you try and use it, you'll get a World of Warcraft Access Violation error.

@Everyone: Just ran a quick update to the SVN on the Mage profile, fixing the Mana Gem usage issue and split the AoE abilities away from the regular profile, into it's own profile for now. I'm not sure why PQR is treating Left Control as Right Alt at the moment, but this was the only quick fix I could come up with. I'm sorry for the inconvenience! You should be able to update the profile through the PQR Rotation Editor!

----------


## daveyboyuk

> It's because the profile has mouseover howling blast, so just remove that.
> 
> At this point, I don't know if I actually have the time to continue maintaining my profile since there's constant rotation changes for both 2H and DW that I just can't keep up with(don't play a DK anymore, i.e. have just been maintaining it for the hell of it), might be dropping the profile and anyone that wants to update it, feel free.


 :Frown:  sad news i love ur profile

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> how would the code look like?
> What do i add to this to target the 2nd lowest hp member?:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i = 1, #members doif members[i].HP < 100 and UnitInRange(members[i].Unit)then  PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit  return trueendend 
> 
> 
> ```




```
if members[2].HP < 100 then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[2].Unit
  return true
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

fyi..... i updated a preliminary Mistweaver profile.... good for heroics

----------


## Saltychip

im getting the crashes as well

----------


## Vogel81

> fyi..... i updated a preliminary Mistweaver profile.... good for heroics


Woot! Can't wait to try this out.

----------


## darksahde

@Bu_Ba:

where is the "target validation check" in a profile , ive encounter the same problem with CPO's shaman profile. ( profile stop working on certain enemy)

----------


## lolomo2003

Idd got 4 or 5 WoW crashes today in LFR (random spell cast) (GB Guardian druid profile). Tried with Blinded rogue profile 2 crashes in LFR. I guess they changed something in 5.1. WoW never crashed before from PQR or maybe once in nearly 1 year.
Weird thing its crash only in LFR not on solo. (didn't tried yet in 5 man)

----------


## vitamincore

*bu_ba_911 please do support for Russian client*
*Holy Paladin*

----------


## shuker

Hello, I'm new to this but I try to learn fast and I make my own profile for Fire Mage PvP. This is the Profile note:
Fire PvP profile working in 5.1, still have some bugs if any one want to fix it. Work very well for me. Keep Ice Barrier up and Incanter's Ward when Ice Barrier is on CD and you keep taking damage. Ice Block is autocast after Cauterize. Alter Time on Pyro proc. I use nether Tempest, but you can change it to Living Bomb if you want. It use Frostfire Bolt, so must use Glyph of Frostfire Bolt( you can change that as well). If you have trinket that give intellect I set it auto use with Pyro proc so put the trinket in slot 14. Mirror Image is on Pyro proc as well for more burst. I think cc(Deep Freez, Dragon's Breath, Frostjaw etc.) are better for manual use so they are not in the profile.
You can download it from here:
ShukerFirePvP_MAGE_Abilities.xml Abilities
ShukerFirePvP_MAGE_Rotations.xml Rotation
If any one done some upgrade on my profile please share. Any help will be good. Thank you.

----------


## barandeniz

> Any paladins from EU Defias Brotherhood here? ;P


i am from Defias.

----------


## freaki

Anyone planning on fixing the shadow pvp profiles out there?
sheepmoons is broken atm,and so are the others ive tried..Christmas wish is for mentally to do one as her profiles are top notch:-)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *bu_ba_911 please do support for Russian client*
> *Holy Paladin*


My profiles should be universal... whats broken on it? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## joneskull

Anyone know how to fix this error or what it is 



> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/01/12 10:02:43
> Count: 2540
> Stack: [C]: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## greaver77

Is it possible to use this with Just the interrupts working and the spells I want to interrupt for pvp use , I play the character and do everything else just have PQR interrupt target maybe focus ? and could someone explain how this works and set it up I have had no luck atm with this

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone know how to fix this error or what it is


yea..... don't call a nil value

----------


## GRB

> yea..... don't call a nil value


LOL bu_ba, hes prolly missing an "end", or not using correctly a variable.

----------


## Kinky

Hahahahahahahaha.

*Fire*
The periodic damage from Combustion has been reduced by 50%.The critical strike chance multiplier from Critical Mass has been reduced to 1.25 (was 1.5).

Who did not see this coming? :P My poor 451 Fire Mage did more DPS than my 495 and 501 geared Shadow Priest and Warlock. Oh man, I can't wait for the QQ.

Time to respec Frost.

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone  :Wink: 

Small update to my Holy Paladin RBG (PvP) Profile! 

*NOTE: Only use the 'Holy PvP' rotation - the others are just for my own testing :P
NOTE2: The notes are wrong, sorry for that, but cba uploading it again ;d*

Left Shift - Pause (Bind your spells to shift+keybind)

Left Control - denounce spam on target (DOESN'T heal)

Left Alt - repetance on target

Auto picks up / return flags. Also automatically tries to pick up the EotS flag, might remove that since it stops healing when you are near the flag!

Automatically Divine Shields

Casts Turn Undead on mouseover (automatically)

Uses engineering glove enchants.

Uses LoH automatically

Sometimes cleanses (kinda shit at cleansing, needs some work... I usually end up dispelling myself, simply make yourself a dispel mouseover macro and bind it to some shift+keybind

Finally added (at least kind of) Eternal Flame logic!

Switches Bacon of Light automatically.

Doesn't Holy Light when you are in a nova/freeze  :Wink: 

Auto buffs

Most of all, tops healing meters!

Talents: Whatever / rec. 2 but your choice / 2 (must) / 3 rec. / 3 must / 1 rec.

Note, the profile doesn't use Holy Prism automatically. Use it yourself, best if used on enemies when your group mates are nearby for huge AoE healing, also good for using on your group mates (even if they dont need the heal) to interrupt flag caps.

Glyphs (MUST have) Beacon of Light / Turn Undead / Flash of Light

I suggest gemming Intellect and reforging haste.

Once again: this is a RATED BG profile. It sucks in arena/wpvp! 

I am soon going to start working on a arena profile. No holy light, perfect cleansing etc.

One more thing. If you want the profile to automatically use HoF on team mates, go into Rotation Editor and move 'New HoF' from available to current abilites, and set it right below Word of Glory.

Please post feedback! *This profile probably will not work on non-English game clients.*

*DOWNLOAD: http://db.tt/B7Spo26T*

----------


## Sivers

> Hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> *Fire*
> The periodic damage from Combustion has been reduced by 50%.The critical strike chance multiplier from Critical Mass has been reduced to 1.25 (was 1.5).
> 
> Who did not see this coming? :P My poor 451 Fire Mage did more DPS than my 495 and 501 geared Shadow Priest and Warlock. Oh man, I can't wait for the QQ.
> 
> Time to respec Frost.


Awwww man, haha, right as I was getting close to 90 on my mage, too. I might just go back to my warlock.. in the end, cool transmog options are all that matter.

----------


## maleth

> Hey everyone 
> 
> Small update to my Holy Paladin RBG (PvP) Profile! 
> 
> *NOTE: Only use the 'Holy PvP' rotation - the others are just for my own testing :P
> NOTE2: The notes are wrong, sorry for that, but cba uploading it again ;d*
> 
> Left Shift - Pause (Bind your spells to shift+keybind)
> 
> ...


Waiting intently for your Holy Paladin Arena Profile!!

----------


## imdasandman

Just a quick update. I just ran preliminary tests on new soul reaper and I will try to add in plague leech in. Hopefully kink won't mind me using his code for that. Anyways hope y'all have a great weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

To anyone using my Demonology profile -- I've commited an update on the SVN that fixes the ability to download updates through the PQR Rotation Manager. I also fixed the Mass Dispel ability for Shadow Priests not casting properly when called so you can update this directly through the rotation manager as well.

Adding Shadow Word: Insanity support as well after some testing!

----------


## Amazoheals

ok it wont let me Use Blinded's profile says im missing the data.lua file, my question is where do i put the file at?

----------


## Ninjaderp

maybe in the data-folder?

----------


## Kinky

Frost and Arcane Mage profile almost close to perfection. =) Going to test the Arcane and Frost one soon-ish in LFR and tomorrow morning in an alt raid!

I still haven't had a chance to upgrade my US account to Mists of Pandaria yet, so if anyone want to help a poor student out I would be really happy!
European account expiering in 10 days so after that I won't be able to update the Mage/Priest/Warlock profile until I get ahold of a cheap MoP upgrade key. =)

----------


## expunge

> Frost and Arcane Mage profile almost close to perfection. =) Going to test the Arcane and Frost one soon-ish in LFR and tomorrow morning in an alt raid!
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to upgrade my US account to Mists of Pandaria yet, so if anyone want to help a poor student out I would be really happy!
> European account expiering in 10 days so after that I won't be able to update the Mage/Priest/Warlock profile until I get ahold of a cheap MoP upgrade key. =)


I'll take care of this again if you haven't gotten it already. Hit me up on skype  :Smile:

----------


## ac230v

Need code for warrior profile - mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap

----------


## failroad

> Need code for warrior profile - mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap


My sig brooooo

----------


## crystal_tech

> Need code for warrior profile - mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap


have to wait for xelper to fix his dev verison of pqr

----------


## bu_ba_911

> LOL bu_ba, hes prolly missing an "end", or not using correctly a variable.


lol more likely a variable, which would then be a nil value ;p

*high five*

----------


## expunge

> Need code for warrior profile - mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap




```

local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")--heroic leapif HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil thenCastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() endreturn true end 


```

----------


## vitamincore

*"bu_ba_911"* *Versatility is very good. When I run your profile is locked up - slight lag, and of course my paladin is not treated, what could be the problem does not prompt? Tried without addons*
*Holy Paladin*

_ps: I know English is not very good, so you have to use a translator. sorry_

----------


## Dominium

How should I code the PQR_IsOutOfSight to make sure it checks if the target is out of LoS at the moment and not within 3 seconds (which is the default) ?

+ rep for help

----------


## travis2861

@*mentally*
Thanks for that quick response, I was never able to figure out the hanging issue but since your last update it has stopped. 
And Sorry to keep finding things >.< but it still will not use alter time unless I have PoM talented, and for some strange reason
it will stop casting Living Bomb (So far it has only happened once, will update if it does) and will not start doing it again
until a relog, It dosnt cause the profile to hang though.

Again thank you again for your amazing work and if I had the money I would throw a mists key your way  :Frown: 

Edit: Also since the update it isn't creating mana gems or using them improved or otherwise =/

----------


## nilrem2004

> How should I code the PQR_IsOutOfSight to make sure it checks if the target is out of LoS at the moment and not within 3 seconds (which is the default) ?
> 
> + rep for help


PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 0.3)

try playing with value to find what's best for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## yourson

Anyone to help me sort that Colossus Smash is not cased while Shattering Throw debuff is active on target?

I tried:



```
if UnitDebuffID(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;,64382,&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;) ~= nil
	then
	_castSpell(86346)
	end
```

But it didnt work.

----------


## Kinky

@yourson: Easily achieveable ---->


```
if not UnitDebuffID("target",64382,"PLAYER") then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86346),"target")
	return true
end
```

Or, if you're using this as a single ability, remove the CastSpellByName() function and put the Spell ID as: 86346 instead of 0.

@travis2861: Yes, that occasionally happens when you change talents and don't do a Reload UI in-game. And mana gems not being created and used might be because you're using the Invocation talent. :P Would be a waste creating and using Mana Gems when Evocation has a 10 second cooldown, hehe. Is this the case?

----------


## Dominium

Good news everyone!

My Holy Paladin Arena profile is a bit ready! Note that this is a beta version, I need as many people to test it for bugs etc. as possible!

Stuff:
- Automatically HoPs your team mates if the enemy team has a warrior, the warrior has recklessness and your team mates HP is below 60%. *Tested, working!*
- Automatically uses Hand of Sac on your team mate if the enemy team has a mage, the mage is in your line of sight and is casting Polymorph. *Tested, works :>*
- Removed Holy Light from the rotation. 
- Significantly increased % hp for Flash of Light (I think I set it to if < 88% hp)
- Significantly increased % hp for Holy Shock (94%, I think)
- Significantly increased % hp for Divine Light when you get the proc.
- No longer hard casts Divine Light.
- Uses WoG while running even if you are at only 2 holy power.
- Increased % hp for WoG
- Instantly cleanses team mates. *Tested a bit, seems to be working...* Note: only if they don't have UA/the spriest thing
- Uses Sacred Shield. The logic might need some work.
- Uses Holy Prism on targets below 75% hp (if I remember correctly)
- Uses Crusader Strike on mouseover if in range, below 5 HP and your team is above 80% hp *Seems to be broken*
- Uses Hammer of Wrath

Left shift - PAUSE
Left control - DENOUNCE
Left alt - REPETANCE

Only use these talents: ('?' means it's your choice) ? / 2 / 3 / ? / 3 / 1

Suggested glyphs: Turn Evil (must have) , Flash of Light, Denounce.

This profile also contains the RBG profile.

Obvious note: use the 'Holy Arena 2v2' for 2v2 and 'Holy Arena 3v3' for 3v3.

PLEASE post feedback/bugs! 

Enjoy: *DOWNLOAD*

Note: Will NOT work on non-English clients!!

Edit: Just went 10-0 with a random feral from trade. Cleansing works perfectly, HoP too, and hand of sac as well ;>

----------


## travis2861

@*mentally*
I feel kinda derp lol, didn't realize you made a check for that just was surprised when i saw functionality disappear(Your profile is smarter then me and I can't read >.>).
could have sworn I've been reloading but i'll be more diligent about it, will continue to post feedback as it goes(Hopefully less of me being derp)

----------


## maleth

> Good news everyone!
> 
> My Holy Paladin Arena profile is a bit ready! Note that this is a beta version, I need as many people to test it for bugs etc. as possible!
> 
> Stuff:
> - Automatically HoPs your team mates if the enemy team has a warrior, the warrior has recklessness and your team mates HP is below 60%. *Tested, working!*
> - Automatically uses Hand of Sac on your team mate if the enemy team has a mage, the mage is in your line of sight and is casting Polymorph. *Not tested, I hope it works :<*
> - Removed Holy Light from the rotation. 
> - Significantly increased % hp for Flash of Light (I think I set it to if < 88% hp)
> ...


Great you did the warrior thing if reck popped and below 60%, nice one.

What did you change between 2v2 and 3v3?

----------


## fluxflux

how i can create a code for Divine Star for shadow priest i want to use in PvE with modifer right ALT key?

----------


## Dominium

> Great you did the warrior thing if reck popped and below 60%, nice one.
> 
> What did you change between 2v2 and 3v3?



Nothing, it's just longer code  :Wink:

----------


## Dominium

Update!!

Hand of Sacrifice works **** YEAH!

Cleanses perfectly... ;DD

----------


## goldio

If I want to heal 4 or 5 members of a raid and this members aren´t in one party, how can I do this?

----------


## nilrem2004

> how i can create a code for Divine Star for shadow priest i want to use in PvE with modifer right ALT key?


if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 17 then
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and PQR_SpellAvailable(110774) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110774))
return true
end
end

Bare in mind that currently Right Alt key seems bugged and often triggers Left Control, so you might wanna use some other key.

----------


## Kinky

@nilrem2004: You kinda need some checks as well in there.. :P Also, like all the other Level 90 Priest talents, they are morphed into depending on your current spec, and we all know how well PQR handles morphed spells! *looks around*
Here you go @fluxflux: -- I also sent this to you as you requested in a PM, but I guess you never recieved it?


```
local PQ_DStar = 110744
local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell
local PQ_DSStar = 122128

if Nova_Spells[PQ_DStar].known
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_DSStar)
	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
	and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == 1
	and IsRightAltKeyDown()
	and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
then
	SpellStopCasting()
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_DSStar),"target")
end
```

Just like my code for Halo and Cascade, this will check if Divine Star is your selected talent, that you're not out of line of sight of your target, that it's off cooldown and you're using it on an attackable target that exists while Right Alt is down. It's already included in my next Shadow Priest update, also supporting Shadow Word: Insanity

----------


## yourson

@mentally thanks for fast help, it works well.

----------


## nilrem2004

> @nilrem2004: You kinda need some checks as well in there.. :P Also, like all the other Level 90 Priest talents, they are morphed into depending on your current spec, and we all know how well PQR handles morphed spells! *looks around*
> Here you go @fluxflux: -- I also sent this to you as you requested in a PM, but I guess you never recieved it?
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_DStar = 110744
> local Nova_Spells = Nova_Spell
> local PQ_DSStar = 122128
> 
> ...


With all do respect but you are wrong. Yout target check is not needed here since there is no target required for Divine Star, so it's just complicates code and can result in an error.Spell is casted to where you are FACING regardless of who/what your target is.
If spell is morphed to shadow yes then ID is 122128. but then you can simply do it like this:

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 17 then
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and PQR_SpellAvailable(110774) or PQR_SpellAvailable( 122128 ) then
CastSpellByName("Divine Star")
return true
end
end

or if you will use it only for shadow then:

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 17 then
if IsRightAltKeyDown() and PQR_SpellAvailable( 122128 ) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122128 ))
return true
end
end

there are many possibilities to do this without complicating profile since it's always best to simplify code  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dominium

Would be great if someone could test my profile in 3v3 as I don't have an active team atm  :Smile:

----------


## maleth

> Update!!
> 
> Hand of Sacrifice works **** YEAH!
> 
> Cleanses perfectly... ;DD


Yeah its good, I'm liking it alot.

Also you should do the HoS the inc Poly for a Paladins Repentance also, should be easy to do if you have the code for the Poly one. Would work wonders bro.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> @travis2861: That's some pretty...strange behavior. I personally used the Mage profile while leveling in dungeons and it didn't seem to stop for me. Might be an error somewhere that I haven't picked up yet. Glad you're liking it though. Version 2 will feature a lot more than the current stripped down version. I'll try run a few dungeons with it and see if I can't replicate the problem. Other than that, you could always try and download the PQInterface addon from Team Nova's SVN @ Assembla and see which spell it starts hanging on. Would be useful for me. 
> 
> To everyone -- I know I promised to have the updated yesterday, but they are coming today! I'm finishing writing up an extended Alter Time dynamic for when you don't use Presence of Mind. It's event driven so it'll react faster than your average elite gamer, haha. Other than that; All talents have been coded and are now supported, all though they don't simulate automatic usage, you're in charge of when things happen. I also switched some of the keybindings around a little bit and also added a complete Pause rotation ability
> 
> Shadow Priest have also been updated some to give more surviveability and better mana management depending on your talents, and Demonology got a little buff as well in the next version.
> 
> Hopefully it'll all roll out pretty nicely unless I forget something. =)


Curious do you have a Frost version, couple of your post states that you do?

----------


## kickmydog

> Still getting a ton of crashes. Not sure why. Xelper is there anything I can do to help track down the cause? Turn on debug mode? Or send you the crash dump from WoW? Love this program, and I am working around the crashes but it happens multiple times a dungeon or raid run.


A number of people i know who aren't running PQR are getting crashes. I would read the blizzard forums.

----------


## Dominium

> Yeah its good, I'm liking it alot.
> 
> Also you should do the HoS the inc Poly for a Paladins Repentance also, should be easy to do if you have the code for the Poly one. Would work wonders bro.


Mhm yeah gona code that soon + fix the Hand of Prot since I don't want it used on myself if I have bubble available ;/

----------


## Kinky

@nilrem2004: Oh, you're quite right -- it's not absolutely needed. Everyone has a different way of coding. An extra redundant check isn't gonna slow down or decrease performance on the ability though!
I still think it's a bad idea to make it cast without having an attackable target.  :Smile:  If anyone is anything like me, I keep my profile running all the time, suddenly hitting the keybinding (for any reason) and fiering it off is just in my opinion a bad coding practice. But hey, that's just me. =D

@NicodemusAtNIMH: Unfortenally, I don't. I'm working on a Frost and Arcane profile at the moment though, so keep on checking bacl =)

----------


## lostwalker

Guess it's time to start looking for a new warrior profile, sense the last one I was using went pay-to-play. I think I will try the Nova fury profile. I haven't seen another prot profile for warriors.

----------


## Dominium

Hey all, could someone give me a code to check if party1 ISN'T me (player)? Would a simple and "party1" ~= "player" do the job?

----------


## Kinky

@Dominium: There's two ways of checking that easily. You can either base it on GUID, or, by name. But players can have the same name from different realms, so the GUID check is the most safe way to do it, unless you don't normally do Dungeons/LFR/Cross-Realm stuff. But again, the chance of someone having the same name as you is pretty slim.

Way 1: GUID


```
local playerGUID = tonumber(UnitGUID("player"):sub(6,10), 16)
local party1GUID = tonumber(UnitGUID("party1"):sub(6,10), 16)

if IsInGroup() then
	if playerGUID == party1GUID  then return false
	else
		-- Coding here
	end
end
```

Since GUID absolutely require a target (will return a comparing value to nil otherwise, iirc), I made an extra check to see if you're in a Party or Raid before comparing GUIDS.

Way 2:


```
if UnitName("player") == UnitName("party1") then return false
else
	-- Coding here
end
```

This is simply checking your character name against the character name of the first person in your party. Nothing more to say about it. Returns false if your name is the same name as the first person in party/raid.

The same goes for the GUID. Returns false if you're the same person.

----------


## nilrem2004

> @nilrem2004: Oh, you're quite right -- it's not absolutely needed. Everyone has a different way of coding. An extra redundant check isn't gonna slow down or decrease performance on the ability though!
> I still think it's a bad idea to make it cast without having an attackable target.  If anyone is anything like me, I keep my profile running all the time, suddenly hitting the keybinding (for any reason) and fiering it off is just in my opinion a bad coding practice. But hey, that's just me. =D
> 
> @NicodemusAtNIMH: Unfortenally, I don't. I'm working on a Frost and Arcane profile at the moment though, so keep on checking bacl =)


Yeah well I have checks for viable targets and combat at beginning of profile, so basically if you're not in combat rotation is stopped and hitting alt by accident does nothing if ability is below checks :P
It would be nice if we could make char turn towards target before casting abilities like such. Now here's an idea....gonna go research  :Big Grin:

----------


## maleth

Dominium, profile working very very well atm. HoS he CC' of Poly is awesome cant wait for the Rep one to be implemented too. Heals very well indeed. Only tried i n 2's at the moment will do 3's tomorrow. Cant wait! So far it seems to be doing the job better than i was playing at 2100 with no PQR. This allows me alot more time to plan positions and have improved awareness. Loving it.

----------


## Dominium

> Dominium, profile working very very well atm. HoS he CC' of Poly is awesome cant wait for the Rep one to be implemented too. Heals very well indeed. Only tried i n 2's at the moment will do 3's tomorrow. Cant wait! So far it seems to be doing the job better than i was playing at 2100 with no PQR. This allows me alot more time to plan positions and have improved awareness. Loving it.





> @Dominium: There's two ways of checking that easily. You can either base it on GUID, or, by name. But players can have the same name from different realms, so the GUID check is the most safe way to do it, unless you don't normally do Dungeons/LFR/Cross-Realm stuff. But again, the chance of someone having the same name as you is pretty slim.
> 
> Way 1: GUID
> 
> 
> ```
> local playerGUID = tonumber(UnitGUID("player"):sub(6,10), 16)
> local party1GUID = tonumber(UnitGUID("party1"):sub(6,10), 16)
> 
> ...


@Mentally - thanks so much, you're awesome! +repped  :Wink:  I am gona use the simpler name comparison, since I can't play in arena with players from different realms anyway  :Wink: 

@maleth - exactly! I can watch everything and I usually end up just LoSing any polymorph since I can just keep my eyes on the enemy team. I will edit this post in a few minutes with an updated version, fixed HoP and added repentance. Did HoS work well or bugged out at a point? It seems to work perfect for me but wanna be sure before I call it 100% working :P

----------


## goldio

> If I want to heal 4 or 5 members of a raid and this members aren´t in one party, how can I do this?


This one doesn´t work...  :Frown: 
Please help me



```
local P2h={Playername1,Playername2,Playername3}
if members[P2h].HP < 80
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[P2h].Unit
  return true
end
```

----------


## Kinky

@nilrem2004: Hehe, yeah. I've got a surprise for everyone using my Shadow Priest profile soon enough. I've noticed something that I don't like and because of it, I feel inclined to rewrite my profiles to avoid some redundancies in the coding. Should make it a lot more responsive and timing between spells should be even better. :P

----------


## Dominium

Made a thread to keep everything together and easy. Please post in this thread regarding my Holy Pally profiles. 

Cheers!

Edit: oh yeah btw updated HoP and Hand of Sac

----------


## freaki

cant wait for that mentally:-)

----------


## ac230v

> Originally Posted by ac230v 
> Need code for warrior profile - mouseover+leftctrl+Heroic Leap or another for Heroic Leap
> PHP Code:
> local _,HLeap = GetSpellCooldown("Heroic Leap")
> 
> --heroic leap
> if HLeap == 0 and IsLeftControlKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil then
> CastSpellByName("Heroic Leap")
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> return true end


this didnt work, i push LCtrl and nothing  :Frown:

----------


## Whoknowsit

Can anyone suggest me a pve frost mage profile? Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## dazrox88

can you change the default keybinds? ive searched and i cant find anything on it.

----------


## expunge

> can you change the default keybinds? ive searched and i cant find anything on it.


To change the default keybinds for PQR to start and stop profiles just click the current keybind next to the profile name. To change the keybinds in the scrips you'll need to open up the ability editor then find the skill you want to change and change it in the editor.

----------


## nebmyers

Downloaded PQR and there are no rotations preset on it?

----------


## vitamincore

*"Dominium"* dear, you do not mogliby profile for holy paladin *pve*?

----------


## darksahde

Here is a *PvE* Monk WW build modified by me from *Team Nova's* Profile, Simply Fixed the tiger palm change in 5.1 and make Invoke Xuan use automatically only on "Boss" level monster, other time is at your own discretion.

Toggles:
Left Shit: AoE On/Off
Left Ctrl: Fist of Fury On/Off
Left Alt: Touch of Death On/Off

Hope you enjoy.

http://www.mediafire.com/?cjnwbha1nzqbpf1

Actually come to think of it, i made lot more change than just tiger palm...

Add Expel harm when <70% life
Add Chi Wave when <50% life
Support health stone when <40% life

dead dps is 0 dps right.

----------


## Kinky

Uploaded an updated version of Demonology, Fire and Shadow to the SVN. Loosened the values for Healthstone usage from 75% health to 50% health and added support for Divine Star and Shadow Word: Insanity (all though I do not recommend using them as Shadow!), I also fixed a bug with Shadow Word: Pain where it would keep on spamming SW: P even while you're low on mana, it should work properly now. I also fixed the Demonology Warlock PQR Rotation Manager download URLs!

Fetch the updates either through the PQR Rotation Manager or directly through the SVN! I'll Re-make the download packages in a bit.

----------


## darksahde

^ Keep up the good work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Can anyone suggest me a pve frost mage profile? Thank you


Check Soapbox thread, he should have one! Also Gabbz might have one too!




> Downloaded PQR and there are no rotations preset on it?


Thats right, you have to download them yourself from the forums.

----------


## nebmyers

Any Arms PvP profiles?

----------


## failroad

> Any Arms PvP profiles?


Follow my signature plZzz

----------


## firepong

> Follow my signature plZzz


Don't advertiuse your stuff here. It's against the rules if you read em.

----------


## nebmyers

Not to mention he's an idiot.

----------


## Vogel81

@Avery I have a Engineer Ret Pally and I am usually able to put in "/use10" in the "Actions" section of an often used ability. I've tried this with your profile adding it to both Ret:CS/HoTR and Ret:Judgement, but neither work for me. Is there a workaround I can use with your profile to fix this problem?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Here is a *PvE* Monk WW build modified by me from *Team Nova's* Profile, Simply Fixed the tiger palm change in 5.1 and make Invoke Xuan use automatically only on "Boss" level monster, other time is at your own discretion.
> 
> Toggles:
> Left Shit: AoE On/Off
> Left Ctrl: Fist of Fury On/Off
> Left Alt: Touch of Death On/Off
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


our svn fixed tigers palm the day of patch.

----------


## failroad

> Don't advertiuse your stuff here. It's against the rules if you read em.


Not against rules to have signature link to profile information.




> Not to mention he's an idiot.


Yep, the idiot that writes 2400+ quality pvp profiles. Try harder sir.

----------


## darksahde

@ Crystal_Tech:

lol i didnt notice, but o well. you want me to remove it?

----------


## crystal_tech

> @ Crystal_Tech:
> 
> lol i didnt notice, but o well. you want me to remove it?


nah, not too worried about it.

----------


## darksahde

I just check my rotation and i think i did more than just change the tiger palm, updated the post.

----------


## Discipline

> Not against rules to have signature link to profile information.


Thats true. But then, you are actively advertising the LINK that is in your profile, and yes, I know, there is a link to your FREE profile too, but that is not the point. Maybe, if you didn't include the "plZzz", it would look better. Right now it just says:"Buy my profile plZzz"




> Yep, the idiot that writes 2400+ quality pvp profiles. Try harder sir.


A wise person would have just ignored that...

----------


## nebmyers

My PQR rotation client keeps not responding and I'm not sure how to fix it :/

----------


## Nonstopich

How can i catch an errors? (debug mod : "to file" for example)

----------


## expunge

> How can i catch an errors? (debug mod : "to file" for example)


Turn on debug mode in settings.

----------


## Vengfull

Loving this, I've stopped using HB for my rotations now and started to use this, More control and more responsive <3

Nice work!

----------


## lolomo2003

> Follow my signature plZzz


Well I'm not against his advertising procedure (beggars style) and his profile are the best [ RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/startattack&amp;quot :Wink:  ]. So ppl don't wait make a line and start tu buy his ELITE profiles  :Wink: 

and another thing:

"*A donation* *is a gift given by physical or legal persons*, typically *for charitable purposes* and/or to benefit a cause. A donation may take various forms, including cash offering, services, new or used goods including clothing, toys, food, and vehicles. It also may consist of emergency, relief or humanitarian aid items, development aid support, and can also relate to medical care needs as i.e. blood or organs for transplant. Charitable gifts of goods or services are also called gifts in kind. The largest form of gifts in kind is created in many nations by the donation of aging automobiles with the item donated being picked up, sold and the proceeds *given to the charity or non-profit (type or named)* which was the target of the donor's generosity. One standard way of obtaining donations is the use of raffles for the accumulation of funds."

So please stop call it a Donation or Donors.

----------


## azergod

Whats the best pve frost dk 2handed pqr profile atm? best updates for 5.1 since im still using an old one and cant tell witch ones are updated well enough and working flawlessly.
if i post this in the wrong section or anything im sorry and ill remove this post.

----------


## failroad

> Well I'm not against his advertising procedure (beggars style) and his profile are the best [ RunMacroText(&quot;/startattack&quot ]. So ppl don't wait make a line and start tu buy his ELITE profiles 
> 
> and another thing:
> 
> "*A donation* *is a gift given by physical or legal persons*, typically *for charitable purposes* and/or to benefit a cause. A donation may take various forms, including cash offering, services, new or used goods including clothing, toys, food, and vehicles. It also may consist of emergency, relief or humanitarian aid items, development aid support, and can also relate to medical care needs as i.e. blood or organs for transplant. Charitable gifts of goods or services are also called gifts in kind. The largest form of gifts in kind is created in many nations by the donation of aging automobiles with the item donated being picked up, sold and the proceeds *given to the charity or non-profit (type or named)* which was the target of the donor's generosity. One standard way of obtaining donations is the use of raffles for the accumulation of funds."
> 
> So please stop call it a Donation or Donors.


Jealousy is a bitch isn't it

----------


## Discipline

> Jealousy is a bitch isn't it


You're being pathetic.  :Wink: 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## failroad

Its pathetic that everyone is in my business hating on me over 10 dollars lol... I made the best warrior profiles and I now sell them. Get over it.

If you don't think so then who has a better profile?

Who??

And another funny thing is your best buddy kink is a good supporter of my profile lolllll

----------


## lolomo2003

> Jealousy is a bitch isn't it


?? What for? I dont have a warrior or Druid. Anyway for Druids Firepong, Gabz, GB doing already a great job and like D1sc1pl1n3 says "You're being pathetic. "
P.S No one hate u for ur 10$ but the whay you put it ..........

----------


## failroad

> ?? What for? I dont have a warrior or Druid. Anyway for Druids Firepong, Gabz, GB doing already a great job and like D1sc1pl1n3 says "You're being pathetic. "
> P.S No one hate u for ur 10$ but the whay you put it ..........



Fire pong gabz gb may do good I don't know I never used them.

Pathetic or not, I do know with 100% certainty my warrior is the best.

My druid will be, after I get time to work on it. 

Anything else you want to QQ about?

----------


## Kinkeh

> And another funny thing is your best buddy kink is a good supporter of my profile lolllll


Alright, now let me stop you there.

I thoroughly enjoy your PvE profile, and have for my alt since you released them. I.e. last month I donated some money in a $10 portion to multiple people that I supported, I don't PvP and I will not deny the fact that your profiles are coded very efficiently, but your cockyness is getting quite...annoying :\ and the way you keep wording all your posts is coming off very ignorant, it's getting to be an eye sore to read all the replies to the trolls/complainers, on top of you posting a fake profile in a sense is just adding fuel to the already hot fire, I have no problem with you advertising elite profiles but you are actively negatively impacting OwnedCore by making such posts like this one and the fake profile one. You have good reputation on this site, don't ruin it by yourself.

----------


## failroad

> Alright, now let me stop you there.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy your PvE profile, and have for my alt since you released them. I.e. last month I donated some money in a $10 portion to multiple people that I supported, I don't PvP and I will not deny the fact that your profiles are coded very efficiently, but your cockyness is getting quite...annoying :\ and the way you keep wording all your posts is coming off very ignorant, it's getting to be an eye sore to read all the replies to the trolls complaining over $10, on top of you posting a fake profile in a sense is just adding fuel to the already hot fire, I have no problem with you advertising elite profiles but you are actively negatively impacting OwnedCore by making such posts like this one and the fake profile one.


Its not a fake profile.. its working as intended. People wanted a free profile so I made them one. I give them what they pay for. I'm doing the same thing other writers of elite profiles are doing..

Make a post saying where to get your free version (in the signature) and put a link in your signature to both elite and free versions.

I've followed all of owned core rules.

All this would stop if everyone just minded their own business.

Nobody put their foot on your neck and make you read my posts or buy my profiles.. you do it by choice. So stop acting like its my fault.

----------


## Ninjaderp

The thing is failroad, you offering a free profile that only has /startattack macroed into it doesnt make you look very good and leaves little option for people that wants to try before they buy. You honestly dont see how this offends some people?

----------


## Discipline

> Its pathetic that everyone is in my business hating on me over 10 dollars lol... I made the best warrior profiles and I now sell them. Get over it.
> 
> If you don't think so then who has a better profile?
> 
> Who??
> 
> And another funny thing is your best buddy kink is a good supporter of my profile lolllll


Hey, read through all my posts again please. I never said a THING about your profiles, I don't play a warrior, I don't use them, so I have no right to talk about them. It's only the way you present yourself here, that is, and you proved it again, just pathetic, nothing else. Criticising something I didn't try is a thing I've never ever done in my life. I don't care about your profiles, both free and paid, I really do not. What I don't like is your behavior towards other members of the community.

/peace

----------


## failroad

> The thing is failroad, you offering a free profile that only has /startattack macroed into it doesnt make you look very good and leaves little option for people that wants to try before they buy. You honestly dont see how this offends some people?


I was offering free fully functioned pve profile but people QQed about it.

So now the gravy train is over.

Whether or not it looks good or not I honestly don't care. Good, I lose some people who would have donated to me.

I genuinely don't care.

I just do this stuff in my free time for lols.

----------


## Discipline

> I was offering free fully functioned pve profile but people QQed about it.
> 
> So now the gravy train is over.
> 
> Whether or not it looks good or not I honestly don't care. Good, I lose some people who would have donated to me.
> 
> I genuinely don't care.
> 
> I just do this stuff in my free time for lols.


Oh, and since this "exchange of opinions" made me check your free profile out, let me inform you that you are, in fact, breaking a forum rule.



> *No Bad Signature Content.*
> *
> Do not use your signature to insult member(s) or link bad content.*


The comment in your free profile could insult some members, so there you go, just sayin  :Wink:

----------


## azergod

cant this stuff go over onto another forum or private? seriously

----------


## blacknightlll

Iv actually stopped reading this topic because of all this. It's really getting annoying and retarded. Some ppl are being jerks and intentionally trying to start stuff. Iv just been looking in the profile section for updates and info and that's it. Because of some ppl this topic has broken down and is no longer what it used to be. Hope all the crap stops soon and we can move on.

----------


## failroad

> Oh, and since this "exchange of opinions" made me check your free profile out, let me inform you that you are, in fact, breaking a forum rule.
> 
> 
> The comment in your free profile could insult some members, so there you go, just sayin


I am not linking bad or insulting content. I am linking a functioning free profile for PQR.

Does it not function? Is there some type of bug in it? I don't think so.

----------


## goldio

> If I want to heal 4 or 5 members of a raid and this members aren´t in one party, how can I do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by goldio
> 
> 
> ...


Isn´t it realizable?

----------


## Discipline

> Isn´t it realizable?


I'd say you need to convert those into GUIDs, I'd say ask someone like Bu_ba, he should know  :Wink:

----------


## Kinky

Uhhh... That really depends. How are you going on about only wanting to heal X amount of people? I mean, what's your thought process. And Discipline is right, you're gonna need to convert them to GUIDs. I'd help you, but, I'd need more information about how you're planning to use it.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Uhhh... That really depends. How are you going on about only wanting to heal X amount of people? I mean, what's your thought process. And Discipline is right, you're gonna need to convert them to GUIDs. I'd help you, but, I'd need more information about how you're planning to use it.


I think he's thinking more along the lines of healing assignments. Like only heal these 5 ppl and another healer has the other 5. Most likely what you guys did with your custom tables. Hit ctrl or something and it just heals them

----------


## goldio

> I think he's thinking more along the lines of healing assignments. Like only heal these 5 ppl and another healer has the other 5. Most likely what you guys did with your custom tables. Hit ctrl or something and it just heals them


Yes, that´s what I want. I´m thinking about to create a function in a data-file where I write down the names of the other player I would like to heal.
So I´ve to create a new pqr-folder especially for custom raids with my raid and the original pqr-folder I will use for non-special group or raid heal like lfr.

Hit a key for a custom heal on a person is a good idea. How does it work to implement a player-name in the code?

----------


## lantus

> Uhhh... That really depends. How are you going on about only wanting to heal X amount of people? I mean, what's your thought process. And Discipline is right, you're gonna need to convert them to GUIDs. I'd help you, but, I'd need more information about how you're planning to use it.


Thanks for all your amazing hard work! Any word on updating the healing priest profiles?  :Smile:

----------


## fzU

Please people find an issue for fatal error, crit errors, whatever, it annoys me  :Frown:  "apparently wow could not allocate enough storage for the dbc request. i'll try to grab a screenshot of the error next time it happens." which someone posted some pages ago, seems promising, it is a read memory issue, dont know how to debug, please please!

----------


## fzU

again crit error at loot window will of emp hero

----------


## expunge

> again crit error at loot window will of emp hero


That's happening anyways without PQR. It's a WoW error. I got it herbing last night with nothing running.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> That's happening anyways without PQR. It's a WoW error. I got it herbing last night with nothing running.



Same here I turned off my addons that loot like passloot and xloot. Seemed to stop the errors for now.

----------


## Kinky

@lantus: I have the logic and coding done, but as promised I would release a Fire, Frost and Arcane Mage profile first! It's coming very soon, for both Discipline and Holy.

Also, I have a very special Christmas gift for everyone using PQR this year... Stay tuned. :P All I want to reveal is that it's a very sought after profile, and yes, it's for PvP.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> @lantus: I have the logic and coding done, but as promised I would release a Fire, Frost and Arcane Mage profile first! It's coming very soon, for both Discipline and Holy.
> 
> Also, I have a very special Christmas gift for everyone using PQR this year... Stay tuned. :P All I want to reveal is that it's a very sought after profile, and yes, it's for PvP.


/sounding like Donald Duck...."Oh, boy, oh boy!!!!!"

----------


## lantus

> @lantus: I have the logic and coding done, but as promised I would release a Fire, Frost and Arcane Mage profile first! It's coming very soon, for both Discipline and Holy.
> 
> Also, I have a very special Christmas gift for everyone using PQR this year... Stay tuned. :P All I want to reveal is that it's a very sought after profile, and yes, it's for PvP.


Thanks for the update! I can't wait!  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Same here I turned off my addons that loot like passloot and xloot. Seemed to stop the errors for now.


Yep, the crashes aren't a PQR error, they're a WoW interacting with addons, or possibly straight up WoW, error. Either way they are INCREDIBLY annoying when raiding...

----------


## deet09

Anyone know if it is possible to have multiple interrupt lists? I have been trying to figure it out but unfortunately haven't been very successful with it lol.

----------


## Enragerx

> Alrighty, it's here guys! After a lot of testing yesterday and this morning, I think I've managed to sort out everything and make sure everything works as it should. =)
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> 
> ```
> Massive update to Mentally's Nova profiles.
> 
> Data file:
> ...


Would sure love to see you release some good non lagging holy/disc profiles

----------


## yourson

Old PQInterface seems to work fine with me, any major reason for update?

----------


## Rubim

I'm using nova's Target Validation, is that why bot stops on Elegon fight?

----------


## imdasandman

Maybe.
I know my frost Dk profiles do not mess up but then again I do not use nearly the advanced logic your rotation does.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

Range checks  :Smile: 

If you do range check on Elegon it will bug.

----------


## Xound

Is it possible to set modifier keys to keys other than the normal '*LeftControl*' '*RightShift*'?

What I'm looking for is to bind spells to actual key-binds like numbers 1-9, letters or even NumPad#'s etc.

Or, if there is a 'user guide' lol, Been trolling through the wiki site but not finding too much.

----------


## Rubim

> Is it possible to set modifier keys to keys other than the normal '*LeftControl*' '*RightShift*'?
> 
> What I'm looking for is to bind spells to actual key-binds like numbers 1-9, letters or even NumPad#'s etc.
> 
> Or, if there is a 'user guide' lol, Been trolling through the wiki site but not finding too much.


Nope.

What i did to solve most of those problems was console commands.

You could macro a command to lets say:

/rcast Fireball

Then do something like this:


```

SLASH_rcast1 = "/rcast"local function rcast(spellname, editbox)    if spellname == "Fireball" then        castSpell(154566)    elseif spellname == "another spell" then        castSpell(blabla)    endend 


```

Function to cast spells:


```

function castSpell(spell)if PQR_SpellAvailable(spell)and TargetConditionsblabla then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spell))end 


```

Dunno if that is the best way to do it, and commands are kinda of bug in combat.

===

I'm stupid, you mean to toggle things?

Just use the same code and ignore the function to cast spells.

Something like, /aoe or /aoe on.

This may help you:
http://www.wowwiki.com/Creating_a_slash_command

----------


## kuukuu

> Is it possible to set modifier keys to keys other than the normal '*LeftControl*' '*RightShift*'?
> 
> What I'm looking for is to bind spells to actual key-binds like numbers 1-9, letters or even NumPad#'s etc.
> 
> Or, if there is a 'user guide' lol, Been trolling through the wiki site but not finding too much.


You can use mouse buttons, Left/Right Control, Left/Right Alt, Left/Right Shift, sadly that's it I believe.

----------


## kickmydog

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to do this.

I want to get a piece of code that does the following.

1. checks if you have a target.
2. checks if you have a focus target
3. if you have a target but no focus, makes your current target your focus
4. if you have a target and a focus it does nothing

The idea is to be able to roll dots on two targets all the time.

----------


## sgdevoid

Wasn't sure where to ask this, but I'm working on my own Monk profile, and was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to code this.

I want to basically cast Healing Sphere at my feet when I reach a certain percentage of health, only if I have the necessary energy. Is that hard to do? It's one of those spells like warlocks rain of fire that requires you to click where to cast it, I just want to cast it at my feet is all.

----------


## sgdevoid

I've actually managed to get it all working, just need to know how to cast something at my feet, if that's possible.

----------


## kuukuu

It's not currently unless you have your mouse cursor at your feet when you want to cast, then you could use the mouseover code we use for things like DnD. In the new PQR Xelper is attempting to add a function to cast in a specific area though I believe.

----------


## Waddagundar

> @lantus: I have the logic and coding done, but as promised I would release a Fire, Frost and Arcane Mage profile first! It's coming very soon, for both Discipline and Holy.


My fingers are itching to click the DONATE button for the Holy Priest profile update!

----------


## GRB

> I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to do this.
> 
> I want to get a piece of code that does the following.
> 
> 1. checks if you have a target.
> 2. checks if you have a focus target
> 3. if you have a target but no focus, makes your current target your focus
> 4. if you have a target and a focus it does nothing
> 
> The idea is to be able to roll dots on two targets all the time.




```
If UnitExists("target") then
if not UnitExists("focus") then FocusUnit("target") else "DO UR CODE HERE, point 4" end
end
```

----------


## Vogel81

> @lantus: I have the logic and coding done, but as promised I would release a Fire, Frost and Arcane Mage profile first! It's coming very soon, for both Discipline and Holy.
> 
> Also, I have a very special Christmas gift for everyone using PQR this year... Stay tuned. :P All I want to reveal is that it's a very sought after profile, and yes, it's for PvP.


I can't wait!

----------


## Xound

> I'm stupid, you mean to toggle things?
> 
> Just use the same code and ignore the function to cast spells.
> 
> Something like, /aoe or /aoe on.
> 
> This may help you:
> Creating a slash command - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


What I wanted to do was create an ability that users could assign there own hotkey to, where it is normally '*IsLeftAltDown*' etc.

I wanted to give users the option to change that to numbers 1-9, something like '*IsKeyboard4Down*' (for example), and let them bind it to there own key bind, so for things outside of the rotation the user could have control over important abilities, rather than having to bind something with a pause key.





> You can use mouse buttons, Left/Right Control, Left/Right Alt, Left/Right Shift, sadly that's it I believe.


Thats what I figured  :Frown:  It just seems easy in my head to have PQR recognize other keyboard in-puts.

The current workaround I have is to utilize the current supported keys I know of and re-map my keyboard buttons to it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GRB

Anyone noticed that PQR anti-afk is not working anymore?

----------


## Discipline

> What I wanted to do was create an ability that users could assign there own hotkey to, where it is normally '*IsLeftAltDown*' etc.
> 
> I wanted to give users the option to change that to numbers 1-9, something like '*IsKeyboard4Down*' (for example), and let them bind it to there own key bind, so for things outside of the rotation the user could have control over important abilities, rather than having to bind something with a pause key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I figured  It just seems easy in my head to have PQR recognize other keyboard in-puts.
> 
> The current workaround I have is to utilize the current supported keys I know of and re-map my keyboard buttons to it


Try the slash commands, I§m looking into that right now too.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Try the slash commands, I§m looking into that right now too.


Why not use add to spell delay? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derpin8

Hi, new to coding here.
Is there a way to make an ability not cast if the target's name matches a preset name?
For example,

if targetname = (a mob's name)
return false
end

thank you!

----------


## Discipline

> Hi, new to coding here.
> Is there a way to make an ability not cast if the target's name matches a preset name?
> For example,
> 
> if targetname = (a mob's name)
> return false
> end
> 
> thank you!




```
local targetName = UnitName("target")

if not targetName == "nameOfTheTargetYouDoNotWantToAttack:P" then
return true
end
```

----------


## Xound

> Anyone noticed that PQR anti-afk is not working anymore?


Nope, definitely still working, just finished a 9 hour shit and my char is still standing in-front of a Target dummy >_<

----------


## surfman

lmao ... Ouch that must have been painful !

BTW .. afk still works and has never stopped working

----------


## nebmyers

Yeah AFK still works my warrior has been online for the past 13 hours without me realising l0l

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> If UnitExists("target") then
> if not UnitExists("focus") then FocusUnit("target") else "DO UR CODE HERE, point 4" end
> end
> ```


Thanks, any suggestions on how to make it only work with hostile mobs, I don't want to accidently target a party/raid member/ pet or something and then have it make it my focus. At which point it would never get rid of the focus target.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks, any suggestions on how to make it only work with hostile mobs, I don't want to accidently target a party/raid member/ pet or something and then have it make it my focus. At which point it would never get rid of the focus target.


add
uintisenemy() or UnitCanAttack()

----------


## Kinky

@kickmydog:
It's simple, really. Just add an additional check to it.


```
if UnitExists("target") and UnitCanAttack("player","target") and UnitIsEnemy("player","target") then
	if not UnitExists("focus") then FocusUnit("target") else
		-- Your coding here.
	end
end
```

If you have a target, you can attack it, and you're enemies (you can remove this part if wanted.), then if you don't have a focus, set your current target as focus, otherwise execute your ability coding or whatever it is.

----------


## Xelper

I just wanted to share what I have been working on. I am basically rewriting PQR from the ground up (internally, at least.) The new version of PQR (3.0) will work far more efficiently internally than it does today, and will allow me to safely implement features likes PQR_ClickArea(unit or XYZ).

Now, the good news, is that all of the *code* for rotations today, will work just fine in PQR 3.0. 
The bad news, it will require some work from profile developers to get over to the new format. (PQR 2.x will still work just fine though, dont worry.)

The UI is staying almost identical, and you can basically copy and paste everything from the old to new... but as part of this reworking, there will no longer be two XMLs per rotation... it will be a single XML. For an example, this is the XML generated for my profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...er_PALADIN.xml
As you can see, the profile settings, rotations and abilities are all in one.

----------


## fluxflux

you have a ETA for PQR 3.0?

thats very nice to Hear

----------


## Gabbz

@Xelper
Is there a Beta PQR for the developers so we can start fixing our profiles before it hits the masses ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I just wanted to share what I have been working on. I am basically rewriting PQR from the ground up (internally, at least.) The new version of PQR (3.0) will work far more efficiently internally than it does today, and will allow me to safely implement features likes PQR_ClickArea(unit or XYZ).
> 
> Now, the good news, is that all of the *code* for rotations today, will work just fine in PQR 3.0. 
> The bad news, it will require some work from profile developers to get over to the new format. (PQR 2.x will still work just fine though, dont worry.)
> 
> The UI is staying almost identical, and you can basically copy and paste everything from the old to new... but as part of this reworking, there will no longer be two XMLs per rotation... it will be a single XML. For an example, this is the XML generated for my profile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...er_PALADIN.xml
> As you can see, the profile settings, rotations and abilities are all in one.


yay more goodness!

I'm hoping that this will make it easier for profile updating too. (oh, if you can https support?)

----------


## Ninjaderp

*Wants to +rep Xelper, but see he has 666 rep and thats pretty awesome so I'll leave it at that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xelper

> @Xelper
> Is there a Beta PQR for the developers so we can start fixing our profiles before it hits the masses ?


I may release a version soon that has the ability and rotation editor fully implemented (only a couple things left to do on this part), but there wont be a way to test rotations with it for at least a couple weeks depending on my free time. Also, like I said, PQR 2.x wont be going away (it still uses the same offsets files), and Ill still support it for a month or so before dropping it.

It took me not more than 5 minutes to copy and paste my abilities over from my ret profile and remake the rotations, so you shouldn't be too concerned with doing this early.

----------


## fluxflux

> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent --abilities lower in the - Pastebin.com
> fixed ambershaper code, all credits to Xelper


someone has testet this code? iss this perfect working?

----------


## lawlmoto

> I may release a version soon that has the ability and rotation editor fully implemented (only a couple things left to do on this part), but there wont be a way to test rotations with it for at least a couple weeks depending on my free time. Also, like I said, PQR 2.x wont be going away (it still uses the same offsets files), and Ill still support it for a month or so before dropping it.
> 
> It took me not more than 5 minutes to copy and paste my abilities over from my ret profile and remake the rotations, so you shouldn't be too concerned with doing this early.


So now it will be easier to edit rotations via an external text editor as well? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Need some help

I want to do aspects that cast cheetah when I'm alone going to point A-B and not mounted, then switch to AoH when starting combat, then a check i guess if i'm in a group and cast AoP
this is what I got so far...
cut and paste from Kick's, Sheuron, 
if not UnitBuffID("player", 13165) 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then CastSpellByID(13165) end

if UnitBuffID("player", 511 :Cool: 
and PQR_IsMoving(1)
then CastSpellByID(511 :Cool: 
end
of course it's not working in game switching between the two aspects.
any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## derpin8

> ```
> local targetName = UnitName("target")
> 
> if not targetName == "nameOfTheTargetYouDoNotWantToAttack:P" then
> return true
> end
> ```


Thank you for the help.
What does ":P" mean btw?

----------


## Discipline

> Thank you for the help.
> What does ":P" mean btw?

----------


## blacknightlll

> 


Haha nice.

----------


## lolomo2003

*Feral PVP Profile*

I relase my first *Feral PVP Profile*
Was based for Firepong codes and all LUA file credits goes to him.

*Talents*: Nature´s Swiftness, Incarnation,Mighty Bash, Heart of the Wild
*Recommended Glyphs*: Glyph of Savagery, Glyph of Shred, Glyph of Cat Form


*Left Shift Switch* Single Target / AOE [ Default Single Target]
*Left Control* Pause rotation

*Trinket 13* / Agility Use Trinket 

I hope you will like it and I'm waiting for feedbacks *HERE ([PQR] Feral PVP Profile)*.
If everything goes well I will work on another PVP [Rogue, Warrior, Priest or Shaman]

*Download*

----------


## manw

Xelper can you help me ? 
I'm getting some issues with the auto interrupt. I'm a warlock and using the pet interrupt. I set the spell ID http://www.wowhead.com/spell=115781/optical-blast into Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities.
Sometimes it does interrupt the target even if there is no cast, happen really often so it's pretty annoying in arena. 

Thank you

----------


## nertman

> *... Sheuron PQR Profiles ...*
> *Guide to PQR's FIRST TIMER USERS*
> 1. Download and use PQR Updater http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5
> 2. Download a profile pack for your WoW version
> 3. Extract DATA and PROFILES folders inside PQR folder
> 4. Start WoW and load your character
> 5. Start PQR, you will see you char name, click Select button.
> 
> PQR *will not work* and only show "*Edit mode*" if the *program is outdated* or your using *unsupported WoW version*.
> ...



The Forst Mage PvE profile doesn't work on Elegon or Garalon is there anyway i can fix this?

Elegon - NPC - World of Warcraft
Garalon - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## Vogel81

@Nova The Mistweaver profile is working like a charm in 5 mans. Only thing it's missing is Uplift. Thanks for the great work! +rep to you again when I can  :Smile:

----------


## Vogel81

> *Feral PVP Profile*
> 
> I relase my first *Feral PVP Profile*
> Was based for Firepong codes and all LUA file credits goes to him.
> 
> *Talents*: Nature´s Swiftness, Incarnation,Mighty Bash, Heart of the Wild
> *Recommended Glyphs*: Glyph of Savagery, Glyph of Shred, Glyph of Cat Form
> 
> 
> ...


Oohh. I'll test this later when I can. I'd love to see a Rogue PvP. Miss the one we had pre mop days.

----------


## lolomo2003

> The Forst Mage PvE profile doesn't work on Elegon or Garalon is there anyway i can fix this?


As far I know Sheuron works only on his Warrior Prot so no update for profiles but they are few good Mage profiles around.

----------


## nertman

> As far I know Sheuron works only on his Warrior Prot so no update for profiles but they are few good Mage profiles around.


do you know if this is cause pqr or the profile itself? i've tested a few other profiles on the training dummies his seems to be the best of the few that worked

----------


## kuukuu

> do you know if this is cause pqr or the profile itself? i've tested a few other profiles on the training dummies his seems to be the best of the few that worked


Issues with Elegon and Garalon are actually wow based, it's an issue with how it handles these particular bosses. A lot of range checks used in profiles fail for some reason. If you go through the code and remove any range checks, it should work.

----------


## Adalbertow

Just downloaded it, tried it in LFR.
Huge success!

----------


## kabman

How would the coding look if you wanted to use something when you had 2 stacks of Fingers of Frost instead of just using it at one. I.E. I want it to use Alter time when i have 2 stacks of Fingers of Frost. 
FoF-ID:44544



I got it to work with 1 stack of FoF and 1 stack of Mind Freeze but i cant figure out the coding to check for 2 stacks of FoF

----------


## Discipline

> How would the coding look if you wanted to use something when you had 2 stacks of Fingers of Frost instead of just using it at one. I.E. I want it to use Alter time when i have 2 stacks of Fingers of Frost. 
> FoF-ID:44544
> 
> 
> 
> I got it to work with 1 stack of FoF and 1 stack of Mind Freeze but i cant figure out the coding to check for 2 stacks of FoF




```
local _,_,_,fingerStacks = UnitBuffID("player", 44544)

if UnitBuffID("player", 44544) and fingerStacks > 1 then
return true
end
```

----------


## manw

Xelper can you help me ?
I'm getting some issues with the auto interrupt. I'm a warlock and using the pet interrupt. I set the spell ID Optical Blast - Spell - World of Warcraft into Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities.
Sometimes it does interrupt the target even if there is no cast, happen really often so it's pretty annoying in arena.

Thank you

----------


## Aroia

Xelper since the server shoutdowns tonight your ret profile is only working half way for me, it´s not casting crusader strike and judgement. same for aoe profil, any ideas what can be the reason? maybe some spell id changes? thank you so much!

----------


## averykey

Biggest collection of profiles, maybe?

Download PQR.rar @ UppIT

Went through both threads, collecting them.

All of them are updated.



Mine, don't know if they changed anything. Haven't been playing.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

edit: 3 days and I have been here for a year :O.

----------


## Rubim

> do you know if this is cause pqr or the profile itself? i've tested a few other profiles on the training dummies his seems to be the best of the few that worked


RangeChecks, since those mobs have a huge hitbox, Ranges are screwd up, it will show things like 40 yards, even if you are right beside him.

----------


## Joebert88

Does anyone have any good profiles for PVP restoration shaman?

----------


## Rubim

> Does anyone have any good profiles for PVP restoration shaman?


I'm doing my Shammy Enha/elemental/Resto, im healing some dungeons a lvl 50, wait for me to get lvl 90 then we will see =)

----------


## aghost917

Can someone help me out here i dont know how to code past party1-5 as in



```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1", 0.1) == false  then
if not UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)
and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 124465)
then
if UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476) then
CastSpellByID(4987, "party1")
end
end
end 


```

What do i change "party1" to, to do raid members? is it: members[6] or members6 or member6 or "member6" or something else?

----------


## kickmydog

Hunter profile update.

I've changed the coding for Lynx Rush so that it will keep the dot up for longer time when you have readiness available. 

This will increase the damage done by Lynx Rush at the start of the fight by around 50%.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v18.zip

----------


## surfman

Thanks KMD and Averykey Congrats on 1 year

Very good profiles KMD been using them for a short time but they work flawlessly and you are always posting updates +rep
Is there any way I can make the rotation not fire so many Cobra Shots and especially at 80+ focus ??

----------


## Mghffany529

Reserving.

Also, hooray!

----------


## replikatoren

Hey guys,
can someone tell me how to code energy regen calculation ? Something like energy time to max > 5 s ...
Thanks for the help

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks KMD and Averykey Congrats on 1 year
> 
> Very good profiles KMD been using them for a short time but they work flawlessly and you are always posting updates +rep
> Is there any way I can make the rotation not fire so many Cobra Shots and especially at 80+ focus ??


Which spec? I thought I set them all to stay at around 60 unless AMoC is close to being ready, then they will conserve. Alternately they will begin conserving when BW is going to be ready so that you can spend the time in BW spamming Arcane+KC without cobras.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Hey guys,
> can someone tell me how to code energy regen calculation ? Something like energy time to max > 5 s ...
> Thanks for the help


Oh your the one who picked up the rogue profile lol. Couldn't rember who you were. I don't remember where but I think someone did it already. Can't remember where either I saw it in Blinded's profile or firepong druids

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if UnitBuffID("player", 13159) or UnitBuffID("player", 511 :Cool:  then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13165)))
end

if not EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) or UnitBuffID("player", 109260) then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(511 :Cool: ))
end
end

I failed!!! need some help would also like to be able to cast AoP if in group or raid.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated,

----------


## crystal_tech

> if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
> if UnitBuffID("player", 13159) or UnitBuffID("player", 511 then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13165)))
> end
> 
> if not EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
> if UnitBuffID("player", 13165) or UnitBuffID("player", 109260) then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(511))
> end
> ...


wow is that my old code? one sec

update:
What i'm using for hawk/cheetah/pack now:



```

--Code By Crystal_tech--If running without mount and out of combat and not dead then cast Aspect of the Cheetah--Change stanceNum to 3 if you want pack however i dont recommend it due to tanks getting dazed--stanceNum to 2 for Cheetahlocal stanceNum = 2if not PlayerCombat     and not IsMounted()    and PQR_IsMoving(3)    and UnitIsDead("player") == falsethen    if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= stanceNum then        CastShapeshiftForm(stanceNum)        return true    endend--if not dead and not in combat but on a mount or not dead and not moving and not in combat or in combat then Cast Iron/Hawklocal stanceHawk = 1if UnitIsDead("player") == false then    if (not PlayerCombat and IsMounted())         or (not PQR_IsMoving(2) and not PlayerCombat)        or PlayerCombat    then        if GetShapeshiftForm() == stanceNum then            CastShapeshiftForm(stanceHawk)            return true        end    endend--End Code By Crystal_tech 


```

----------


## predator1981

I'm looking for a mage AOE rotation capable of taking down alot of mobs at one time (Solo), any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## aghost917

> Can someone help me out here i dont know how to code past party1-5 as in
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987)
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1", 0.1) == false  then
if not UnitDebuffID("party1", 30108)
and not UnitDebuffID("party1", 124465)
then
if UnitDebuffID("party1", 8122)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5782)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 111397)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 118)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61305)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28272)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61721)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 61780)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 28271)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 103139)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 6358)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 44572)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 15487)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 64044)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 12598)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 2139)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 1499)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 20066)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 853)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 105593)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 31661)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 5484)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 339)
or UnitDebuffID("party1", 47476) then
CastSpellByID(4987, "party1")
end
end
end 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^anyone^^^

----------


## crystal_tech

> ^^^anyone^^^


i'd look at novas data file and bubbas mistweaver code to see how you can use tables and index buff checks and such to clean that up in short

this is rough but should get you going
local cleanseDebuff = { spellid1, spellid2, spellid3, etc}
local members = { party1, party2, party3, party4, etc}

for i= 40, #members do
if UnitDebuffID(members, cleanseDebuff) then
PQR_CustomTarget = members
CastSpellByID(4987, PQR_CustomTarget)
end
end

like i said this is only to get you going the right direction and you'll need to change it up. but i hope this helps.


in his mistweaver its under --init-- and detox

----------


## averykey

> i'd look at novas data file and bubbas mistweaver code to see how you can use tables and index buff checks and such to clean that up in short
> 
> this is rough but should get you going
> local cleanseDebuff = { spellid1, spellid2, spellid3, etc}
> local members = { party1, party2, party3, party4, etc}
> 
> for i= 40, #members do
> if UnitDebuffID(members, cleanseDebuff) then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members
> ...


Thank you very much crystal, I wasn't sure how members worked, I can release some better stuff now.

Update, follows new elitist jerks/simcraft numbers.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

Hotr is now 2+ mobs
changed the 3rd/4th toggle, to prioritize hotr over exo/wrath, currently stronger at 5+ mobs for the 3rd toggle and 6+ mobs for the 4th toggle, if they last 15 seconds.
judgment will be prioritized over crusader(not hotr) if the target is < 20% or you have wrath up
fixed bug with judgment and range check mobs

Can I fix mass exo with IsUsableSpell Xelper?



re-post of all profiles.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PQR.rar








edit:

I am having massive problems with double jeopardy and mass exorcism. I have been trying for 2 months now to figure this out and I really don't know what to do.

paying for a solution to both abilities.

My current code for judgment, double jeopardy is included, it sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't.


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then        return false     endelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then    return falseelseif single == false and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and ((100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")) > 20 or UnitBuffID("player", 31884) == nil) then    return falseendif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endif switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false endif hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    if UnitExists("focus") and switchedTargets == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        switchedTargets = true    elseif UnitExists("target") and switchedTargets == true then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              switchedTargets = false    elseif not UnitExists("focus") or UnitExists("focus") then -- the default if there is no focus, had range check here, but it kept locking up on bosses.        if UnitExists("target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        end    endend 


```

Just having the mass exorcism glyph locks up the rotation.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey Nova team! 
In regards to your affliction profile I still use it at 90 however...
Just wanted to let you know I modified your unstable affliction code to use fel flame as a refresh as opposed to recasting unstable affliction each time. Shaved some time off refreshing as you get to refresh both corruption and UA with 1 gcd instead of 2+cast time on UA. Other than that though great profile and have done some wonders with it :P
pm me for the change though I'm a noob and you can probably figure it out faster than the 4 hours it took me to stumble through lua snippets.

Aleksonfire

----------


## nebmyers

Does anyone else get the problem where the PQR client just stops responding and doesn't want to work, so you have to redownload the entire thing?

----------


## nilrem2004

Question: is it possible to make a frame in which I can monitor several variables behaviour as in updating them upon each rotation execution. I need to monitor 8-9 variables all time to see their values and it's impossible to do so in chat  :Big Grin:

----------


## paintpauller

Just made my 1st profile, its has prospect, Disenchant, Mill, and auto turn in Bundle of Groceries for Ironpaw Token’s. let me know what you guys thing!

Alpha Utilities - Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, and More:
Alpha Utilities.rar

I will make it so you can download and update it through PQR but 1st I will need some1 to let me know how to make that work =D.

If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. =D

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> wow is that my old code? one sec
> It is.
> the code now you gave me doesn't work for me.
> update:
> What i'm using for hawk/cheetah/pack now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Does "code" differently to WoW U.S. version and E.U.? I'm playing in the States. 
What I am trying to do is to cast Hawk if i'm fighting, then cast Pack or Cheetah, when done fighting and running back to my Kills that are at a distance.
Thanks for the help Crystal.
added note I'm a Tauren Hunter, I see this is for a Druid.

----------


## manw

Xelper can you help me ?
I'm getting some issues with the auto interrupt. I'm a warlock and using the pet interrupt. I set the spell ID Optical Blast - Spell - World of Warcraft into Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities.
Sometimes it does interrupt the target even if there is no cast, happen really often so it's pretty annoying in arena.

Thank you

----------


## crystal_tech

> Does "code" differently to WoW U.S. version and E.U.? I'm playing in the States. 
> What I am trying to do is to cast Hawk if i'm fighting, then cast Pack or Cheetah, when done fighting and running back to my Kills that are at a distance.
> Thanks for the help Crystal.
> added note I'm a Tauren Hunter, I see this is for a Druid.


its for hunter nicodemus and its universal as long as you set PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player") 

stances/forms/meta/apsects all use the shapeshift api so you can cast it via castspellbyname or CastShapeShiftForm()
I opped for the latter that way i cast by the order the stances are in over trying to match up spellids makes the code cleaner and if the id should change or they add new ones its easy to add then coding in another spellid.

----------


## Rubim

> Hey guys,
> can someone tell me how to code energy regen calculation ? Something like energy time to max > 5 s ...
> Thanks for the help


deadpanstify


```

local e=60 --how much energy you want to pool
 if UnitPower("player")<e and PQR_SpellAvailable(1856) then
         local r=GetPowerRegen()
         local t=((e-r)-UnitPower("player"))/r
         PQR_DelayRotation(t)
 end 


```

crystaltech


```

local EnergyRegen = select(2, GetPowerRegen("player"))
 local timetoEnergyCap = (100 - PlayerEnergy) * (1.0 / EnergyRegen) 


```



```

UnitPower('player") <= (100 - (select(2,GetPowerRegen("player")) * 5)) 


```

----------


## averykey

update




```

if (aoe == false or aoe == true) and PQR_SpellAvailable(53595) then*    return falseend--if HoW is available, if HoW CD Remains > 0 and HoW CD Remains < 0.1local howUsable = IsUsableSpell(24275)local howAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(24275)local howStart, howDuration = GetSpellCooldown(24275)local howCD = howStart - GetTime() + howDurationlocal gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then    gcdTimeLeft = 0endhowCD = howCD - gcdTimeLeftif howCD < 0 then    howCD = 0endif howUsable and (howCD < 0.2 and howCD > 0) then    return trueend 


```


0.1 for holy avenger, 0.2 for sanc wrath




re-post of all profiles.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PQR.rar




re-post

I am having massive problems with double jeopardy and mass exorcism. I have been trying for 2 months now to figure this out and I really don't know what to do.

paying for a solution to both abilities.

My current code for judgment, double jeopardy is included, it sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't.


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then        return false     endelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then    return falseelseif single == false and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and ((100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")) > 20 or UnitBuffID("player", 31884) == nil) then    return falseendif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endif switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false endif hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    if UnitExists("focus") and switchedTargets == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        switchedTargets = true    elseif UnitExists("target") and switchedTargets == true then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              switchedTargets = false    elseif not UnitExists("focus") or UnitExists("focus") then -- the default if there is no focus, had range check here, but it kept locking up on bosses.        if UnitExists("target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        end    endend 


```

Just having the mass exorcism glyph locks up the rotation.






edit: this might support ha/sanc, untested.



```

if (aoe == false or aoe == true) and PQR_SpellAvailable(53595) then     return falseend--if HoW is available, if HoW CD Remains > 0 and HoW CD Remains < 0.1local howUsable = IsUsableSpell(24275)local howAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(24275)local howStart, howDuration = GetSpellCooldown(24275)local howCD = howStart - GetTime() + howDurationlocal gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then    gcdTimeLeft = 0endhowCD = howCD - gcdTimeLeftif howCD < 0 then    howCD = 0endif IsPlayerSpell(105809) them    if howUsable and (howCD < 0.1 and howCD > 0) then        return true    endelseif not IsPlayerSpell(105809) then    if howUsable and (howCD < 0.2 and howCD > 0) then        return true    endend 


```

----------


## Aroia

Averykey, i found a solution for mass exo, even if im really new to this:

If you are using the glyph mass exo, the spell id is changing from 879 (normal exo) to 122032 ! If you are using this spell id then it is no problem with mass exo! Would be great if you can add this into the rotation, my experience to implement this is till to low. Thanks!

----------


## Rubim

> Averykey, i found a solution for mass exo, even if im really new to this:
> 
> If you are using the glyph mass exo, the spell id is changing from 879 (normal exo) to 122032 ! If you are using this spell id then it is no problem with mass exo! Would be great if you can add this into the rotation, my experience to implement this is till to low. Thanks!


Got a similar error on my Brewmaster profile with Guard Glyph.

Since i'm using nova data files.


```

if GlyphCheck(123401) == true then        GuardID = 123402else    GuardID = 115295end 


```

----------


## Beelzix

anyone know the spell ID for divine shield?

----------


## averykey

> anyone know the spell ID for divine shield?




```

    -- Delays (spellID, itemID, delay)    --                   DS   DP   DA     SS    HOJ  HOJSB    FOJ    REP    TE     EMAN    SOL   HOS    HOF   HOP   HOS   HOPU     BL      LH      ES      HP     EF    local delayList = { 642, 498, 31821, 20925, 853, 23302, 105593, 20066, 10326, 121783, 85499, 6940, 1044, 1022, 1038, 114039, 115750, 114158, 114157, 114165, 114163 }    for i=1,#delayList do PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(delayList[i], 0, 1) end 


```

edit: word wrap >.>

If you paste it into pqr, it will show up correctly.






> Averykey, i found a solution for mass exo, even if im really new to this:
> 
> If you are using the glyph mass exo, the spell id is changing from 879 (normal exo) to 122032 ! If you are using this spell id then it is no problem with mass exo! Would be great if you can add this into the rotation, my experience to implement this is till to low. Thanks!


will try thanks for the info.

----------


## replikatoren

*PVE Monk Windwalker Rotation based on 99% simcraft*

Hey guys,
made a Windwalker PVE Rotation with AOE Toggle in it.

Talents you must have : Ascension
Keybindings :
Left Alt -> Pause Rotation
Right Ctrl -> Toggle AOE / Single Target ( AOE should be used when there are more than 5 Mobs)

Used some code of Nova Team, Rubim and Failroad.
I`m very knew to coding so some Feedback is welcome.
No LVL 90 Talent coded in, cause I`m still lvl 87.
Happy testing!

File-Upload.net - Replikator-Monk-Windwalker.rar

----------


## jackson27

Really dissapointed in the lack of dedicated Rogue support / profiles. Most groups of people working on profiles, have some 'kickaround' rogue profile. But no one's really busting it out.

Blinded has his profiles, but with the top performing spec being sub, seems strange to not have a functioning sub profile.

----------


## averykey

Need help, not sure where I messed up.

Rotation won't cast judgment or crusader strike when mob is < 20%;very odd, don't see anything wrong with the logic.

cs


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then
    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
        return false 
    end
elseif (single == false or single == true) and (PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138)) then
    return false
--elseif single == false and ((100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")) < 20 or UnitBuffID("player", 31884)) and PQR_SpellAvailable(20271) then 
--    return false
end
 if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if single == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target")
    elseif single == true or aoe == false or aoe == true then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53595), "target")
    end
end 


```

judg


```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then
    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then
        return false 
    end
elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
    return false
--elseif single == false and PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) and ((100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")) > 20 or UnitBuffID("player", 31884) == nil) then
--    return false
end
 if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
 if switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false end
 if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if UnitExists("focus") and switchedTargets == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
        switchedTargets = true
    elseif UnitExists("target") and switchedTargets == true then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")      
        switchedTargets = false
    elseif not UnitExists("focus") or UnitExists("focus") then
        if UnitExists("target") then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")
        end
    end
end 


```

the commented out part --

What I want to happen is.
only happens in single target mode,
judgment will cast instead of crusader if mob is < 20 or avenging wrath
cs wont cast if judge is up and target is < 20 or aw is up


the rotation looks like

how
wait
exo
cs
judgment
tv

I didn't want to make a new ability for something so small, what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Hunterkris

Hey KMD, thanks for th Hunter updates, works quite well. But when i run th SV it swaps me in to Aspect of the Pack when i move. Both in and out of combat. Out of combat is ok i guess, but in combat is a bit meh. Not sure if im doing smth wrong or if its part of the scripting. Fairly new to this. Have not tested it on BM or MM yet(moving) so i cant say if it aspect swaps in those too... :Smile: 
- Also, the priority for opener seems to want to use Stampeded After 1x RF and 2xBestial wrath (with readiness). Thus using Stampeded with only th last RF alone.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

I'm still a failure, I copied your code made an ability name in the ability editor pasted your code.
went in to rotations made rotation name added the ability name to my rotation
ingame turn on my PQR at dummy and in hawk, start to run with my PQR active doesn't cast pack or cheetah, switch to cheetah run to dummy and engage combat dosen't switch to hawk.
I have got to be doing something wrong, why can't I do this.



> wow is that my old code? one sec
> 
> update:
> What i'm using for hawk/cheetah/pack now:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...

----------


## Kinky

@averykey: Should be an easy fix with some changes. =) I'll try and help you when I'm home from school!

Sorry I haven't updated the Shadow Priest profile yet. :P Been swamped in school work the past couple of days. Working heavily on that Christmas gift for you guys, testing it heavily.

----------


## js1974

> Thank you very much crystal, I wasn't sure how members worked, I can release some better stuff now.
> 
> Update, follows new elitist jerks/simcraft numbers.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> 
> Hotr is now 2+ mobs
> changed the 3rd/4th toggle, to prioritize hotr over exo/wrath, currently stronger at 5+ mobs for the 3rd toggle and 6+ mobs for the 4th toggle, if they last 15 seconds.
> judgment will be prioritized over crusader(not hotr) if the target is < 20% or you have wrath up
> fixed bug with judgment and range check mobs
> ...


I have been tyring to figure out the DJ Glyph and code and I know what you mean it works when it wants to I'm not sure why as for the Mass Exo Glyph you still need Regular Exorcism in your rotation at the very end of the rotation and then it works fine. If you don't have Exorcism at the end of the rotation it hangs on Mass Exo.

Same goes for not having the glyph and having mass exo in the rotation it will also hang the rotation I can only assume there is some type of code that can be used that will work based off checks but as of yet I can't figure it out.

----------


## Weird0

if someone could pm me a link to good working and updated paladin protection profile it would be very nice  :Smile:

----------


## leonel916

IS there a Warlock pvp file out there? I cant seem to find but non mop yet

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey KMD, thanks for th Hunter updates, works quite well. But when i run th SV it swaps me in to Aspect of the Pack when i move. Both in and out of combat. Out of combat is ok i guess, but in combat is a bit meh. Not sure if im doing smth wrong or if its part of the scripting. Fairly new to this. Have not tested it on BM or MM yet(moving) so i cant say if it aspect swaps in those too...
> - Also, the priority for opener seems to want to use Stampeded After 1x RF and 2xBestial wrath (with readiness). Thus using Stampeded with only th last RF alone.


I'm not sure if you are talking about my profiles because I have no code for Aspect of the Pack in my profiles.

Also on my profiles Stampede, and Rapid Fire are set to "Right Shift" they don't go automatically.

I would recommend that you delete whatever profile you are using and download a refresh copy of my latest profile.

----------


## Rubim

> *PVE Monk Windwalker Rotation based on 99% simcraft*
> 
> Hey guys,
> made a Windwalker PVE Rotation with AOE Toggle in it.
> 
> Talents you must have : Ascension
> Keybindings :
> Left Alt -> Pause Rotation
> Right Ctrl -> Toggle AOE / Single Target ( AOE should be used when there are more than 5 Mobs)
> ...


Its not 99% based on simcraft.



```

if not canAOE
then
if UnitBuffID("player",115288) == nil
    and EnergyTime > 3.9
    and HaveBuff("player",125359,4)
then
_castSpell(113656)
end
end 


```

fists_of_fury,if=!buff.energizing_brew.up&energy.time_to_max>(cast_time)&buff.ti ger_power.remains>(cast_time)

Tiger Power will fail sometimes because of your rotation.

EnergyTime > 3.9, wont work anymore.

You need to calculate the Fist of Fury with Haste, since Haste will reduce the cast time.
(4 / (1 + UnitSpellHaste("Player") / 100))

This should do it.

----------


## replikatoren

> Its not 99% based on simcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not canAOE
then
if UnitBuffID("player",115288) == nil
    and EnergyTime > 3.9
    and HaveBuff("player",125359,4)
then
_castSpell(113656)
end
end 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will never fade, because with more haste, your fof will never be cast, when tiger power is below 4 sec. WIth more haste your fof cast faster than 3.9 sec... so im sure the rotation is pretty safe never letting tiger power falling off

----------


## Rubim

> I think it will never fade, because with more haste, your fof will never be cast, when tiger power is below 4 sec. WIth more haste your fof cast faster than 3.9 sec... so im sure the rotation is pretty safe never letting tiger power falling off


If you have 3.19 FoF Cast time it will be a dps loss.

You SHOULD cast FoF now, its not a DPS LOSS anymore.

FoF Cast is influenced by HASTE.

==

More HASTE on your rotation doest not mean more FoFs.

*blackout_kick,if=((energy+(energy.regen*(cooldown.rising_sun_kick.remains)))>=40 )|(chi=4&!talent.ascension.enabled)|(chi=5&talent.ascension.enabled)*


```

if not canAOEthenif ( UnitPower("player") + (EnergyRegen*(RKcooldown))) >= 40    or PlayerChi == 5then_castSpell(100784)endend 


```

This one is fine, if you dont have ascension it will bug out.

*lackout_kick,if=(chi>=3&energy.time_to_max<=2&!talent.ascension.enabled)|(chi>=4 &energy.time_to_max<=2&talent.ascension.enabled)*
You forgot this one  :Smile:

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Mentally, I'm using your Demon Warlock profile I'm lvl 85 now am I suppose to die using it with two mobs and being helped by NPC's battling them? set on auto rotation.

----------


## replikatoren

Ah nice, thanks rubim, I will update it later ;D And thanks for the feedback. And I ve not planed to code spells without Ascension as long as Ascension is beset talent for dps

----------


## TehVoyager

Just got a new update, need offset  :Frown: 

EDIT nevermind im a retaahd

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm not sure if you are talking about my profiles because I have no code for Aspect of the Pack in my profiles.
> 
> Also on my profiles Stampede, and Rapid Fire are set to "Right Shift" they don't go automatically.
> 
> I would recommend that you delete whatever profile you are using and download a refresh copy of my latest profile.


sounds like hes using my old profile for 5.0.4 that i released.

----------


## paintpauller

how would i trigger something when i get a chat mssg. thinking about the "You have a firm grip - now JUMP!" you receive after interacting with Runty plant.
any help would be much appreciated. =D

EDIT: i could also use something like


```

if Target("player") == "name of target i want" then 
   do something 
end 


```

but i cant find a way to check for target name

----------


## abndrew82

Out of curiosity would PQR be able to handle fishing, was just thinking and curious if a profile could be created for just stationary fishing. Not sure if it would be able to tell when bobber pops is all

----------


## TehVoyager

TBH i'd prefer a PQR that would just catch fish so you could manual cast and pool fish. pool fish is better and more profitable. if you want to fish use mrfishit (once its updated) or coolfish or something.

----------


## replikatoren

*PVE Monk Windwalker Rotation based on 99% simcraft*

Hey guys,
made a Windwalker PVE Rotation with AOE Toggle in it.

Talents you *MUST* have : Ascension
Keybindings :
Left Alt -> Pause Rotation
Right Ctrl -> Toggle AOE / Single Target ( AOE should be used when there are more than 5 Mobs)

Used some code of Nova Team, Rubim and Failroad.
I`m very knew to coding so some Feedback is welcome.
No LVL 90 Talent coded in, cause I`m still lvl 87.
Happy testing!

Edit Update: Fixed some errors in Rotation and added suggestions by Rubim

File-Upload.net - Replikator-Windwalker-7th-Dez.rar

----------


## jackson27

If someone hugely talented (nudge, nudge nova). would bust out a sub rogue profile. We would all be eternally grateful. Desperation is setting in

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Could i bother someone to point me in the right direction to a good warrior profile (fury) pve. i was going to look at failroads then noticed he was banned. so not sure. thank you.


Bgreen released an "own" warrior profile, which is fully working and which is quite like failroads (working) profiles^^. 
You will find the correct thread in the Maps and profiles section.
Have fun.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Bgreen released an "own" warrior profile, which is fully working and which is quite like failroads (working) profiles^^. 
> You will find the correct thread in the Maps and profiles section.
> Have fun.


IDD Bgreen "release own" profile. Its a well working profile. Its the same profile from Failroad now under Bgreen name. I didnt test it in Raid or 5Man only solo for 10 min. Just loaded once to see if its proper work and no complain so far. (I tested with Arms but he has also Fury and Prot)

You can find about *HERE ([PQR] Warrior PvE (free version))*

----------


## Kinky

@NicodemusAtNIMH: That's.. very strange, actually. I've leveled my Warlock as Demonology using my own profile, granted I might have wtfawesome gear (Tailor-procced blue 414 gear), I can easily take on plenty of mobs my level or a level above. Alternatively, at 2-3+ mobs you could switch to the AoE profile as well. I heavily suggest you running with Harvest Life while you're leveling as you can pretty much become invinsible when mass pulling and letting your Felguard tank it all while you Harvest Life the rest to death.

Working through the night with a lot of things for you guys, hoping you'll appreciate it guys. Got a few surprises lines up. =)

----------


## freaki

cant wait mentally..we appreciate all your hard work! my next rep reset is for you!

----------


## manw

Can someone help me with my issue ?
Already asked 3x times, no answer  :Frown: 

I'm a warlock and using the pet interrupt. I set the spell ID http://www.wowhead.com/spell=115781/optical-blast into Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities. The auto interrupt works perfectly in rbg, bg, duel but in arena, it's buggy. Sometimes it does interrupt the target even if there is no cast, happen really often.

Thank you

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Thanks i'll retry it not normally a lock i'm mostly a hunter.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Can someone help me with my issue ?
> Already asked 3x times, no answer 
> 
> I'm a warlock and using the pet interrupt. I set the spell ID Optical Blast - Spell - World of Warcraft into Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities. The auto interrupt works perfectly in rbg, bg, duel but in arena, it's buggy. Sometimes it does interrupt the target even if there is no cast, happen really often.
> 
> Thank you


The default profile is setup to interrupt any arena targets.

Your target may be casting and your pet may have interrupted a spell from another arena enemy previously.

Working as intended.

----------


## cassrgs

Hello folks

I made a profile for destro "tanking" for those with glyph of Demon Hunting for fun, some soloing and lower level BGs (im lv 88 on the moment)

The other 2 preferable glyphs should be glyph of Siphon Life and Glyph of Healthstone

lefts keys pause the rotation (so bind them as you like)
right control toggle aoe/single target

Any toughts and insights on rotation and priorities are welcome (I know there is probably a lot missing in regards of DA specifics) \o/

All credits go to our beloved Mentally since the base code its her demo profile and I changed/created only around 5% of the content


Cass

Lock Demo tank rotation and abilities file
Cass [DA Lock Tank].zip

virus total hash SHA256:	eede89be54e13aea3bd25d646c7daf66e7d4ed364da296c6393ea008f869bf9b

----------


## snowhawk

@mentally - I havent figured out how to create a ticket through assembla but just wanted to give you a heads up that the demo profile hangs when at full fury and meta is on cd. Simple fix for the next update.

----------


## kuukuu

> Really dissapointed in the lack of dedicated Rogue support / profiles. Most groups of people working on profiles, have some 'kickaround' rogue profile. But no one's really busting it out.
> 
> Blinded has his profiles, but with the top performing spec being sub, seems strange to not have a functioning sub profile.


If you're disappointed by what's there, get making your own? That's what most of us do if we want something, instead of just complaining in the forums and expecting handouts.

----------


## jackson27

> If you're disappointed by what's there, get making your own? That's what most of us do if we want something, instead of just complaining in the forums and expecting handouts.


I didn't mean to come across as complaining, and expecting handouts. It was merely an observation, so apologies for that.

It doesn't strike anyone else as odd, that there are more current and up to-date monk profiles, than rogue profiles. When, the rogue has been a fixture of the game for 8 years?

and trust me, if my feeble mind contained the goodness to even remotely understand what goes on in these profiles, I'd be the first to have at it.

----------


## kuukuu

Monk is a brand new class for us to play with so doesn't really strike me as odd personally. *shrug* I would assume you could take pieces of code for windwalker and use it to make something from rogue too since they are both similar energy based classes. 

It's also around exam/holidays right now so that may be why there aren't many new projects at the moment since we're all getting bogged down with IRL stuff (at least I know I'm getting slammed currently). I may have also came across more harsh then I meant to there as well, so I apologize for that. ^^;;

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I didn't mean to come across as complaining, and expecting handouts. It was merely an observation, so apologies for that.
> 
> It doesn't strike anyone else as odd, that there are more current and up to-date monk profiles, than rogue profiles. When, the rogue has been a fixture of the game for 8 years?
> 
> and trust me, if my feeble mind contained the goodness to even remotely understand what goes on in these profiles, I'd be the first to have at it.


well i don't speak for my entire team....... but the reason i haven't coded any Rogue profiles is because..... frankly i find them boring

----------


## SpyroPT

Bu_ba when can we expect a rework on your holy paladin profile? Just so i know, i haven't found an answer yet, so that's why i'm asking  :Smile:

----------


## Edsaxe

> Hello folks
> 
> I made a profile for destro "tanking" for those with glyph of Demon Hunting for fun, some soloing and lower level BGs (im lv 88 on the moment)
> 
> The other 2 preferable glyphs should be glyph of Siphon Life and Glyph of Healthstone
> 
> lefts keys pause the rotation (so bind them as you like)
> right control toggle aoe/single target
> 
> ...


Would this be suitable for level 90 BG's or arena?

----------


## cassrgs

Its really simple profile, more for emergencies. 

Dont believe it would be competitive for lv90 pvp without further tunning. 

But you can always try and see how it goes XD

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba when can we expect a rework on your holy paladin profile? Just so i know, i haven't found an answer yet, so that's why i'm asking


when i can finally sit down and start botting my Pally/Hand leveling him

----------


## replikatoren

> If someone hugely talented (nudge, nudge nova). would bust out a sub rogue profile. We would all be eternally grateful. Desperation is setting in


Hey , I coded some simple basic sub rotation. Take these Talents Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Just tell me if I`m coding in the right direction or any other experienced rogue player... I didnt code anticipation in, cause my rogue is not lvl 90 and I dont know if it works how I thought.

Right Ctrl Toggle Shadow Blades

File-Upload.net - replikator-rogue-dez-7th.rar

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey rep I I know I was helping by testing your profiles while back but I got changed to healer. And now I'm 3 bars from ding on my pally and now they don't need me ( annoyed) but I might go back to rogue if I change back to dps so ill prolly test them

----------


## Arria88

When using PQR's interrupt on a affliction lock, it doesn't seem to do anything. I have it set to interrupt all spells and I enable it while I'm ingame. I would think it would use my Command Demon: spell lock skill to interrupt. Command Demon - Spell - World of Warcraft Am I going about this wrong?

----------


## Kinkeh

> When using PQR's interrupt on a affliction lock, it doesn't seem to do anything. I have it set to interrupt all spells and I enable it while I'm ingame. I would think it would use my Command Demon: spell lock skill to interrupt. Command Demon - Spell - World of Warcraft Am I going about this wrong?


It's by default set to the felhunter's spell lock, need to change the spellid in the interrupt profile from 19647 to 119898.

----------


## Arria88

> It's by default set to the felhunter's spell lock, need to change the spellid in the interrupt profile from 19647 to 119898.


Changed the spell ID but still no interrupt  :Frown:

----------


## jackson27

> Hey , I coded some simple basic sub rotation. Take these Talents Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
> Just tell me if I`m coding in the right direction or any other experienced rogue player... I didnt code anticipation in, cause my rogue is not lvl 90 and I dont know if it works how I thought.
> 
> Right Ctrl Toggle Shadow Blades
> 
> File-Upload.net - replikator-rogue-dez-7th.rar



That's actually a great start. It's hard to gauge without anticipation programmed in though, as its such a game changer for all specs of rogue.

Essentially, it allows you to store more combo points than 5. So say you were in shadow dance, and you ambushed at 4 CP's. Normally that would be a huge dps loss, and a waste of combo points. However with anticipation It's not.

Actually looking at it, I think it would be quite challenging to program for.



And on another profile, the kick around one thats bundled in with the Nova SVN. I dont know who wrote it, but whats there is fantastic (the one with the mouse-over sap function).

For whats there, its fantastic.

----------


## replikatoren

> That's actually a great start. It's hard to gauge without anticipation programmed in though, as its such a game changer for all specs of rogue.
> 
> Essentially, it allows you to store more combo points than 5. So say you were in shadow dance, and you ambushed at 4 CP's. Normally that would be a huge dps loss, and a waste of combo points. However with anticipation It's not.
> 
> Actually looking at it, I think it would be quite challenging to program for.
> 
> 
> 
> And on another profile, the kick around one thats bundled in with the Nova SVN. I dont know who wrote it, but whats there is fantastic (the one with the mouse-over sap function).
> ...


Ah so you want a sub profile for pvp, I wont write any pvp profiles, especially a rogue pvp profile, because my main is warrior and Im just doing pve

----------


## Wurmi86

hey i am new to PQR and tested it in LFR. worked nice but @ elegon and Garalon not :-( i use the combat rogue Profile from Sheuron. What can i do to get PQR working on all bosses ?

greetings
Wurmi

PS: I've read (I do not remember where :-)) that it is related to the hitbox or the range check. If so how can I fix it? Do I have the skills to adapt? or only I have this problem?

----------


## averykey

Hey mentally, did you get my message?

Thanks again for helping me out!

----------


## Ebah

I feel like I'm missing something here because I'm having a very difficult time getting this to work. I'm extracting the Updater.exe, then running it. It then gives me 3 empty files and a .db.

So I manually downloaded the PQR.exe and put it in the same directory, but when I launch WoW the PQR.exe immediately crashes. Unless I manually launch WoW in 64-bit, in which case PQR tells me that it's invalid.

I'm doing my absolute best to follow your steps exactly and I'm continuously finding myself in this cycle

----------


## lolomo2003

> Unless I manually launch WoW in 64-bit, in which case PQR tells me that it's invalid.


You should launch in 32B mode

First open WoW 32B login with a character and open PQR.exe / It should work

----------


## cpowroks

So, ive been out of the loop for a few weeks. Has the new PQR came out yet? v3 or what ever.

----------


## lolomo2003

> So, ive been out of the loop for a few weeks. Has the new PQR came out yet? v3 or what ever.


Not yet. I think Xelper will post a update on first page.

----------


## Arria88

Still have yet to get the interrupt to work. Made sure it was enabled and tried modifying the interrupt profile with different warlock spell ids and no luck so far.

----------


## Logandros

You know what would be cool ... PQR Profiles for the Brawler's Guild ranks ;P

----------


## aghost917

Can anyone change this code (it changes lowest hp to PQR_CustomTarget) to where it doesnt matter if i have a firendly targeted or have mouseover, it will still heal the lowest target.



```

if UnitExists("target") 
  and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
  and UnitIsFriend("player", "target") 
  and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
  then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
elseif UnitExists("mouseover")
  and UnitIsDead("mouseover") == nil 
  and UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover")
  and UnitCanCooperate("player","mouseover") 
  and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame 
  then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("mouseover") / UnitHealthMax("mouseover")
else 
 PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumSubgroupMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
local lowest = 100
 if IsInRaid() then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumGroupMembers()
end
 for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsFriend("player", member)
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil 
  and UnitDebuffID(member,33786) == nil then
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end
    if memberhp < 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
    if memberhp < lowest then
      PQR_CustomTarget = member
      lowest = memberhp
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
    end
  end
end
 end
PQ_StopDispelHP = PQR_CustomTargetHP 


```

----------


## ktsiak

i also noticed (cause i read it before ) that after 5.1 i get frequent wow craashes-critical errors.anyone else doing so? could this be a malfunction in pqr?

----------


## lolomo2003

> i also noticed (cause i read it before ) that after 5.1 i get frequent wow craashes-critical errors.anyone else doing so? could this be a malfunction in pqr?


Well its possible that other addons interact with PQR somehow and causes crashes. In my case was Roll Monitor that why was crashed only in LFR. In other cases can be other addons.

----------


## blacknightlll

> i also noticed (cause i read it before ) that after 5.1 i get frequent wow craashes-critical errors.anyone else doing so? could this be a malfunction in pqr?


Yea a lot of addons cause ACCESS_VIOLATION_ERROR best bet is to disable everything and reenable one by one after doing w/e most causes the crash. For me it was zygor guide auto roll

----------


## Ebah

> You should launch in 32B mode
> 
> First open WoW 32B login with a character and open PQR.exe / It should work


Still getting the same crash with the PQR.exe

"See the end of this message for details on invoking just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.


************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
at ...ctor(Int32 )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].






************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 (RTMGDR.030319-2900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
Assembly Version: 2.1.9.0
Win32 Version: 2.1.9
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Admin/Desktop/PQR/PQR%20(1).exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.278 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.282 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------


************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.


For example:


<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>


When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box."

----------


## Waddagundar

Smart Mount and PQR don't mix.

----------


## aghost917

> Can anyone change this code (it changes lowest hp to PQR_CustomTarget) to where it doesnt matter if i have a firendly targeted or have mouseover, it will still heal the lowest target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("target")   and UnitIsDead("target") == nil  and UnitIsFriend("player", "target")   and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")  then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")elseif UnitExists("mouseover")  and UnitIsDead("mouseover") == nil   and UnitIsFriend("player", "mouseover")  and UnitCanCooperate("player","mouseover")   and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame   then PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("mouseover") / UnitHealthMax("mouseover")else PQR_CustomTarget = "player"PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")local group = "party"local members = GetNumSubgroupMembers()lowhpmembers = 0local lowest = 100if IsInRaid() then  group = "raid"  members = GetNumGroupMembers()endfor i = 1, members, 1 do  local member = group..tostring(i)  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)  if UnitInRange(member)   and UnitIsFriend("player", member)  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil   and UnitDebuffID(member,33786) == nil then    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end    if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end    if memberhp < 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end    if memberhp < lowest then      PQR_CustomTarget = member      lowest = memberhp      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)    end  endendendPQ_StopDispelHP = PQR_CustomTargetHP 
> 
> 
> ```


can anyone change it?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still getting the same crash with the PQR.exe
> 
> "See the end of this message for details on invoking just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
> File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3262.20709, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
> at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
> ...


did you rename pqr.exe to something else? if so rename the .config file too.
and you need the .config file to run pqr as well

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can anyone change this code (it changes lowest hp to PQR_CustomTarget) to where it doesnt matter if i have a firendly targeted or have mouseover, it will still heal the lowest target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> PQR_CustomTarget = "player"PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")local group = "party"local members = GetNumSubgroupMembers()lowhpmembers = 0local lowest = 100if IsInRaid() then  group = "raid"  members = GetNumGroupMembers()endfor i = 1, members, 1 do  local member = group..tostring(i)  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)  if UnitInRange(member)   and UnitIsFriend("player", member)  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil   and UnitDebuffID(member,33786) == nil then    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end    if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23333) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 90 and memberhp >= 80 then memberhp = memberhp - 10 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <=79 and memberhp >= 60 then memberhp = memberhp - 20 end end    if UnitBuffID(member, 23335) ~= nil then if memberhp <= 59 and memberhp >= 40 then memberhp = memberhp - 30 end end    if memberhp < 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end    if memberhp < lowest then      PQR_CustomTarget = member      lowest = memberhp      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)    end  endendPQ_StopDispelHP = PQR_CustomTargetHP 
> 
> 
> ```


maybe something like this

----------


## travis2861

is it possible for an addon like weakauras to read variables that it's getting from pqr rotations such as if cds are enabled or disabled? so i can record a raid with out my chat being spammed but i'll still know if the rotation is on and using cooldowns.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is it possible for an addon like weakauras to read variables that it's getting from pqr rotations such as if cds are enabled or disabled? so i can record a raid with out my chat being spammed but i'll still know if the rotation is on and using cooldowns.


for addons such as my own...... maybe  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I use CVars which can be read and edited while inside wow....

i also coded in a recording CVar that can turn most of the PQR alerts that my profiles have off....

i have yet to find a way to hide the PQR spam when enabling and disabling Profiles tho :-/

----------


## Ebah

> and you need the .config file to run pqr as well


Ah, that'd do it. I don't have this. Where can I download it? The OP's link is broken

----------


## Bendecks

> Just made my 1st profile, its has prospect, Disenchant, Mill, and auto turn in Bundle of Groceries for Ironpaw Token’s. let me know what you guys thing!
> 
> Alpha Utilities - Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, and More:
> Alpha Utilities.rar
> 
> I will make it so you can download and update it through PQR but 1st I will need some1 to let me know how to make that work =D.
> 
> If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. =D


This is build of awesomeness!!! Only tested with milling so far, and it works amazingly and in the background!

Been using a few scripts with Autohotkey, but it was SO clunky!!!

Any way to make the profile withdraw and deposit to a guild bank? 
Maybe some coding inspiration could be found in the way Tradeskillmaster_Warehousing handles this?

----------


## travis2861

> for addons such as my own...... maybe 
> 
> I use CVars which can be read and edited while inside wow....
> 
> i also coded in a recording CVar that can turn most of the PQR alerts that my profiles have off....
> 
> i have yet to find a way to hide the PQR spam when enabling and disabling Profiles tho :-/



I gotcha, i did noticed that when you updated your balance with that last push update, tis what sparked my question, would be a really cool thing, thanks for the response!  :Smile:

----------


## lolomo2003

> Ah, that'd do it. I don't have this. Where can I download it? The OP's link is broken


*Here* is a link with my PQR copy. Also most of the profiles included. Just unrar and use.

----------


## Bobita70

What is the most effective way to set up the ability check delay according to your latency?
Whatever your home latency is + 50? or?
Thanks

----------


## vitamincore

*Ищу человека который бы делал вип профили для меня на интересующие меня классы и спеки с дальнейшей поддержкой и обновлением. О цене договоримся*
*I am looking for a man who would do VIP profiles for my personal interest classes and specs with more support and updates. About the price of a deal*

*icq: 363627804*

----------


## lawlmoto

> What is the most effective way to set up the ability check delay according to your latency?
> Whatever your home latency is + 50? or?
> Thanks


No reason to, it controls execution rate, you're thinking of two other settings. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> for addons such as my own...... maybe 
> 
> I use CVars which can be read and edited while inside wow....
> 
> i also coded in a recording CVar that can turn most of the PQR alerts that my profiles have off....
> 
> i have yet to find a way to hide the PQR spam when enabling and disabling Profiles tho :-/


a bit of a work around: 
create a new chat tab and use that for everything (note: some addon/pqr spam will not be shown in the new chat tab)

----------


## Bendecks

I'm a bit baffled that the mage profiles around here doesn't seem to contain an ability to blink on button press, how would the code for this be?

----------


## lawlmoto

> a bit of a work around: 
> create a new chat tab and use that for everything (note: some addon/pqr spam will not be shown in the new chat tab)


Just turn off the option to show messages in chat. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Discipline

> a bit of a work around: 
> create a new chat tab and use that for everything (note: some addon/pqr spam will not be shown in the new chat tab)




```
If IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
return true
end
```

Add blink spell id and put close to the top - will blink when you press left shift

EDIT: quoted wrong post, will fix when i get to my pc

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bendecks

> ```
> If IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
> return true
> end
> ```
> 
> Add blink spell id and put close to the top - will blink when you press left shift


Me being the retard that I am, I figured this out on my own after posting >.<

But I can't seem to make it cancel an ongoing spellcast, even though I did enable "Cancel channel"...

Also, your code breaks the rotation for some reason, I made it work with this:




> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
> return true
> end

----------


## ZidaneT

> I'm a bit baffled that the mage profiles around here doesn't seem to contain an ability to blink on button press, how would the code for this be?


why not just use



> /stopcastng
> /stopcasting
> /cast [insert name of blink spell here]


in a macro, stick it on a bar and bind a key to it? seems a lot simpler than coding a keypress for pqr. I do this for a couple of skills that are usefull to have on a button whenever, wherever.

----------


## averykey

> for addons such as my own...... maybe 
> 
> I use CVars which can be read and edited while inside wow....
> 
> i also coded in a recording CVar that can turn most of the PQR alerts that my profiles have off....
> 
> i have yet to find a way to hide the PQR spam when enabling and disabling Profiles tho :-/


Settings
Show Messages in Chat

Will that work for you or no?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just turn off the option to show messages in chat. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 what i was looking for was the PQR variable to manually turn it off/on based off when i was turning on my recording mode  :Stick Out Tongue: 

tho CT's way work for every profile that spams your main chat window with their own methods of alerting

----------


## kclux

Since yesterday PQR is all of the sudden not working for me anymore. It shows me the character to select and when I select it no rotation is available and PQR states that I am not logged in. I am using the latest Offsets, WoW is running in 32 Bit mode, I rebooted the PC and nothing helped.

I had that problem before and back then Blinded fixed it, he figured out that we needed a different GameState offset, no idea why we needed a different one but that fixed it back then. Now Blinded is not around anymore and I am having a hard time figuring out how to get my GameState Address. Anyone got a quick and easy howto for that?

----------


## Ebah

> *Here* is a link with my PQR copy. Also most of the profiles included. Just unrar and use.


Your link is broken as well. How in the world is anybody using this? The OP's link is a dud and yours is set to private.

edit: been trying to get my hands on this file for 3 days now, it's ridiculous

----------


## crystal_tech

> Your link is broken as well. How in the world is anybody using this? The OP's link is a dud and yours is set to private.
> 
> edit: been trying to get my hands on this file for 3 days now, it's ridiculous


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe -run this it will download all the files you need to run, you just need to add in profiles.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Your link is broken as well. How in the world is anybody using this? The OP's link is a dud and yours is set to private.
> 
> edit: been trying to get my hands on this file for 3 days now, it's ridiculous


My link was put on private after 39 Dwl I thought you already downloaded. Now its public again

----------


## joneskull

Anyone know how to check for line of sight acuratly PQR_IsOutOfSight() seems as though it always returns true.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Anyone know how to check for line of sight acuratly PQR_IsOutOfSight() seems as though it always returns true.


Maybe this might help?
PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")

Checks if you're facing the target.

----------


## joneskull

I don't think that works ether, it keeps trying to cast healing spells on my allys when they are out of sight, causing me to do nothing for long periods of time.

----------


## Valma

> I don't think that works ether, it keeps trying to cast healing spells on my allys when they are out of sight, causing me to do nothing for long periods of time.


IsSpellInRange()

Smth like:


```

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellID), member) thenPQR_CustomTarget = memberreturn trueend 


```

P.S. Feels like it's time to update my svn with a new stuff LOL. Will polish profile a little bit from shitloads of code that I've used on first attempts on HCs and ... pabam

----------


## Hoblerhans

BÄMM! WB Valma! +rep for spreading and awesomeness^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to see you back Valma! Tried updating your SVN few days ago just for funzies ^^

----------


## Dominium

> Anyone know how to check for line of sight acuratly PQR_IsOutOfSight() seems as though it always returns true.


Thats because it by default checks every 3 seconds. T set it to check every 0.1 sec do PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 0.1) 

Cheers

----------


## Valma

Actually it only returns false if "out of sight" error has fired set amount of time before.So basically this function can't help him with his problem.Once again he got problems with casting spells on ppl that are OUT OF RANGE.Not OUT OF SIGHT.

----------


## Jaylock

Hey all, I loaded up PQR this morning and it no longer seems to detect that im logged into wow. It gives me "Edit mode no bot functionality" when i am already loaded into my character. Usually it will automatically detect that im on a character and allow me to run the process. 

There was a small patch this morning. Could that have anything to do with PQR not working properly? I am running WoW on 32 bit, and everything the same as before when it worked. Any help is much appreciated!

----------


## BaltoDK

Jaylock,

Need to wait for the offset to be updated. I had the same issue.

----------


## Vinshom

They just patched something like 10 mins ago that is why.

----------


## Jaylock

> They just patched something like 10 mins ago that is why.


Yeah i downloaded a small patch upon login, i just didnt know when they patched it. Thank you for the update, and i will wait patiently!  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

> Actually it only returns false if "out of sight" error has fired set amount of time before.So basically this function can't help him with his problem.Once again he got problems with casting spells on ppl that are OUT OF RANGE.Not OUT OF SIGHT.


For out of range u can just use IsSpellInRange("Spell", "unit") == 1

eg.

IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1 That means that it is in range to cast Cleanse on party1.

----------


## Bgreen12

edit: nvm.........

----------


## Vinshom

Bgreen12 can you find the new offsets PQR its not working for me  :Smile:

----------


## Xelper1

New patch broke offsets. Will release new offsets soon. 

Also, I can't login to my Xelper account for some reason on this forum. Will deal with that after I put the new offsets on the launcher... hopefully should be fast.

----------


## pepe2c

love you xelper more rep for you =D

----------


## Bgreen12

I don't know how to make the new offsets I thought I did, I just tried a quick fix and its not working. I got no experience with it.. I can try to research it today sometime but by that time xelper prob would have it out already

----------


## Vinshom

> New patch broke offsets. Will release new offsets soon. 
> 
> Also, I can't login to my Xelper account for some reason on this forum. Will deal with that after I put the new offsets on the launcher... hopefully should be fast.


Xelper1 you are a true legend go do it champion, we love you.

----------


## hybredmoon

I've never seen it take longer than a couple hours for Xelper to update offsets after a patch breaks them. He's really good about keeping things up and running. Just be patient people, and throw some fireballs manually for a while.

----------


## Miscr

Patience is a virtue... true statement.

LTBP

Thats not to say im not spamming the hell out of my download offsets button. :Embarrassment: 


WOOT THANKS XELPER>> ITS UPDATED>

----------


## Xelper1

I'm putting up offsets right now that will have most functionality, however profiles that use PQR_UnitFacing() or PQR_UnitDistance() will not work until I figure out why my pattern for a couple things changed. This should hopefully allow most profiles to work for the time being.

Hit Download Offsets in PQR.

----------


## Vogel81

<3 Xelper. +rep to the non alt Xelper :P

----------


## Kervon

Offset downloaded. 
+ rep to you Xelper.. You're the BEST!

----------


## Vinshom

> I'm putting up offsets right now that will have most functionality, however profiles that use PQR_UnitFacing() or PQR_UnitDistance() will not work until I figure out why my pattern for a couple things changed. This should hopefully allow most profiles to work for the time being.
> 
> Hit Download Offsets in PQR.


You are magician sir, Rep+ for you, do you have a toturial on how to fix it for instance a video tutorial. Thank you

----------


## Xelper1

Again, just to emphasize, profiles that rely on PQR_UnitDistance and PQR_UnitInfo will NOT work until I figure out whats changed with my patterns. I'll hopefully have those fixed in the next couple hours.

----------


## vorn10

> I'm putting up offsets right now that will have most functionality, however profiles that use PQR_UnitFacing() or PQR_UnitDistance() will not work until I figure out why my pattern for a couple things changed. This should hopefully allow most profiles to work for the time being.
> 
> Hit Download Offsets in PQR.


Iam testing right now, druid feral with PQR_UnitFacing() and when iam in front of dummy it using mangle, when i go at dummies back it using shred.

----------


## Xelper1

> Iam testing right now, druid feral with PQR_UnitFacing() and when iam in front of dummy it using mangle, when i go at dummies back it using shred.


Are you sure you are on the new client version? I left the old offsets in for that functionality, so it may still work, but for me locally I get no result from PQR_UnitInfo.

[12:02:46] <PQR> Brawlers Guild Ret Enabled.
[12:02:47] Dump: value=PQR_UnitInfo("player")
[12:02:47] empty result

----------


## Dominium

> Are you sure you are on the new client version? I left the old offsets in for that functionality, so it may still work, but for me locally I get no result from PQR_UnitInfo.
> 
> [12:02:46] <PQR> Brawlers Guild Ret Enabled.
> [12:02:47] Dump: value=PQR_UnitInfo("player")
> [12:02:47] empty result


Rofl Xelper wanna-be? ;P

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Rofl Xelper wanna-be? ;P


lol no he said he's having trouble logging into his account.

----------


## garoboldy

> Rofl Xelper wanna-be? ;P


This is his other account actually...

----------


## lawlmoto

> Rofl Xelper wanna-be? ;P


Scroll up, he can't access his main account right now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Budoy

Hey guys, is there anyway i can delay all the spell in PQR for like 400 millisecond???

----------


## Rubim

> Hey guys, is there anyway i can delay all the spell in PQR for like 400 millisecond???


RecastDelay should do it.

----------


## Xelper1

Final offsets for this patch are up. If you already downloaded them, hit download again. Everything, including PQR_UnitFacing, etc, should be working now.

----------


## vorn10

> Final offsets for this patch are up. If you already downloaded them, hit download again. Everything, including PQR_UnitFacing, etc, should be working now.


There is new client? I came back to home, turn on computer, looked at this thread. Gone to check if my PQR works, I run it and didnt hit Offset update button. Just run it like yesterday and all was working.
Iam on EU realm.

----------


## Xelper1

It was a US patch, probably will be pushed to EU tomorrow

----------


## Budoy

> RecastDelay should do it.


okey Beside RecastDelay is there any other way  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> okey Beside RecastDelay is there any other way


You can put a timer on it with a variable and - GetTime().

----------


## firepong

> Iam testing right now, druid feral with PQR_UnitFacing() and when iam in front of dummy it using mangle, when i go at dummies back it using shred.


I as gonna way, before he pushed out the new offsets with working PQR_UnitFacing. I have my own function in my Data file for PQR_UnitDistance(), since I don't use the built in one. As for PQR_UnitFacing, even if that doesn't work, I have checks in my Abilities to at least try and use the right spells at the right time. Wanted to make sure in case something broke, that most things, in essence, will still work, at least bare minimal.

----------


## Nerder

Greetings all you rogue users here on ownedcore, I'm in the process of leveling my rogue now to 90, which I should be very soon. I'm trying to make a subtlety profile that's main purpose is for PvE. What I have now is on the following link: Subtlety Rogue

Please give me feedback as to what needs to be incorperated, and also worked on... I have never played subtlety before so this is strictly off what I have read from noxxic or icy-veins on their rotation. As far as the opener I have it so you have to manually cast that yourself to start the combat (if stealthed, and profile will stealth as soon as you have an enemy target)

AoE is also not added yet, just single target...

----------


## scyrnn

Is there a certain user who is well-known for their great Mage PQR profiles that are updated to 5.1? Just like how kickmydog is amazing with his hunter profiles.

----------


## Xelper1

Just updated the offsets again one last time, I had one incorrect offset... it shouldn't have been causing any problems, but MAY have caused a very rare crashing bug (I crashed once today)

Thanks, eracer!

----------


## crystal_tech

just a heads up i've rewrote my survival pve rotation and uploaded it to Team Novas Svn.

----------


## jackson27

> Greetings all you rogue users here on ownedcore, I'm in the process of leveling my rogue now to 90, which I should be very soon. I'm trying to make a subtlety profile that's main purpose is for PvE. What I have now is on the following link: Subtlety Rogue
> 
> Please give me feedback as to what needs to be incorperated, and also worked on... I have never played subtlety before so this is strictly off what I have read from noxxic or icy-veins on their rotation. As far as the opener I have it so you have to manually cast that yourself to start the combat (if stealthed, and profile will stealth as soon as you have an enemy target)
> 
> AoE is also not added yet, just single target...



Awesome so far dude, thank you so so so much. Brilliant. Can't wait to see the aoe fleshed out, as well as shadow blades / anticipation

----------


## Hoblerhans

> Is there a certain user who is well-known for their great Mage PQR profiles that are updated to 5.1? Just like how kickmydog is amazing with his hunter profiles.


try team novas fire profile. works very nice. cant wait till mentally releases a frost profile.

----------


## lolomo2003

* ([PQR] Feral PVP Profile) - Update*

V 1.3

Changelog

*** Added Trinket 14 [ AntiCC] - Self activated for all effects which cause loss of control of your character
*** Fixed "Free Slow" (was in profile but didn't work properly)

--------------------
SubPVP Rogue out soon. Still in testing phase about 80-90% completed.

----------


## Nerder

> Awesome so far dude, thank you so so so much. Brilliant. Can't wait to see the aoe fleshed out, as well as shadow blades / anticipation


Is there anything you can donate to the knowledge of subtlety rogues? Like said, this is my first. I should get my 90 by wednesday... just unlocked shadow blades and what not. But like I said I need whatever constructive criticism possible to help make it good, haha. Thanks though Jackson

----------


## Bgreen12

> * ([PQR] Feral PVP Profile) - Update*
> 
> V 1.3
> 
> Changelog
> 
> *** Added Trinket 14 [ AntiCC] - Self activated for all effects which cause loss of control of your character
> *** Fixed "Free Slow" (was in profile but didn't work properly)
> 
> ...


Don't you have a thread for this

Edit: you do, and the same exact thing is posted there... really see no point to this post..

Also may not want to make it auto use your trinket for CCs... sometimes its best to sit in them. Unless you're creating your profile best to be used in the 1200 bracket of the arena. Then auto use might be best.

----------


## abndrew82

> Don't you have a thread for this
> 
> Edit: you do, and the same exact thing is posted there... really see no point to this post..
> 
> Also may not want to make it auto use your trinket for CCs... sometimes its best to sit in them. Unless you're creating your profile best to be used in the 1200 bracket of the arena. Then auto use might be best.


I would say the point of the post is most people check this thread first over all the individual ones. I only go to the other threads occasionally but update this thread multiples of times a day, so nice to get my information here first.

Now your comment I dont see the point of, if you dont like his post just pass by it.

----------


## lolomo2003

> I would say the point of the post is most people check this thread first over all the individual ones. I only go to the other threads occasionally but update this thread multiples of times a day, so nice to get my information here first.
> 
> Now your comment I dont see the point of, if you dont like his post just pass by it.


Ty for support,
Its not about he like or not like my post (like you said that its the reason I posted here. I now ppl check this thread regularly) but he feel all the time need to pick up somebody and fight/argue somehow. Today was my turn  :Frown:

----------


## jackson27

> Is there anything you can donate to the knowledge of subtlety rogues? Like said, this is my first. I should get my 90 by wednesday... just unlocked shadow blades and what not. But like I said I need whatever constructive criticism possible to help make it good, haha. Thanks though Jackson


Taking it into a raid shortly, just to run it through it's paces. So far from heroics and what not, its performing quite well.

-Would be nice to work premed in, after vanish. 
-Obviously AoE would be fantastic. (Crimson Temptest / FoK)
-Mouseover Redirect would be amazing
-Alt pause function!

----------


## Nerder

Updated my subtlety rogue profile after some helpful pointers from some.Subtlety Rogue

----------


## Evelyn532

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile

----------


## paintpauller

Xelper, just wanted to let that with 5.1a InteractUnit() no longer works.

here is a example of Averykey pvp flag:


```

-- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end 


```

this no longer works along with other coding that uses different locals.

----------


## kclux

Getting desperate here. For a few days now I cannot use PQR anymore. It worked just fine before and suddenly stopped to work ( I had that problem before in the past together with Blinded and a few others and Blinded figured out we needed a different GameState Offset back then to fix it ). 

The problem started as I said few days ago back with 16309 and it still exists in 16357. I can start PQR select my character and then I get the message PQR - Not Logged In. I am running the 32 Bit version of WoW and I also tried a fresh PQR install.

Tried copying my WoW and PQR to a old PC of mine running Windows 7 ( 32 Bit ) and it works just fine there while the same WoW and PQR doesn't work on my main PC Windows 8 ( 64 Bit ) anymore. But as I said before it worked on my main PC until a few days ago. And the 64 Bit is obviously referring to Windows only, I am running the 32 Bit version of WoW. Also other Bots like HonorBuddy work just fine, I have the problem with PQR only.

I tried finding the GameState address with Cheat Engine, ODBG and IDA but since I do not really know where to start finding it, I had no luck. Did search for an Offset Dumper also but seems like there is no working one for WoW anymore.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I noticed that I dont enjpy doing my rotations manually anymore lol.

----------


## paintpauller

> This is build of awesomeness!!! Only tested with milling so far, and it works amazingly and in the background!
> 
> Been using a few scripts with Autohotkey, but it was SO clunky!!!
> 
> Any way to make the profile withdraw and deposit to a guild bank? 
> Maybe some coding inspiration could be found in the way Tradeskillmaster_Warehousing handles this?



Thanks for the feedback! will defiantly try to add that in when i get some free time this week. can you describe what you want it to do? deposit all milled/prospected/exc into the guild bank/bank and take out all things that need milling/prospecting exc?

thanks for the Tradeskillmaster link that will help out greatly when i try to make this work. personally i have only tested the Prospecting and quest, i dont have the other professions and the person i was going to ask to test was away from wow for a week so i just released it. =D

almost have my farming Utilities ready for release just waiting on one little hick up.

If any one whats the download here it is: 

Alpha Utilities - Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, and More:
Alpha Utilities.rar
I will make it so you can download and update it through PQR but 1st I will need some1 to let me know how to make that work =D.

If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. =D

----------


## Nerder

> Xelper, just wanted to let that with 5.1a InteractUnit() no longer works.
> 
> here is a example of Averykey pvp flag:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Pvp Flaglocal flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you havent been trying something different? It's all working for me still.

----------


## paintpauller

> Are you sure you havent been trying something different? It's all working for me still.


where i have not tested the PVP code it did break my farming profile that uses the same code here is a example:



```

local Untilled = {"Untilled Soil"}
for i=1,#Untilled do 
    InteractUnit(Untilled[i]) 
end 


```

was all working till the 5.1a patch.

----------


## Nerder

> where i have not tested the PVP code it did break my farming profile that uses the same code here is a example:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local Untilled = {"Untilled Soil"}for i=1,#Untilled do     InteractUnit(Untilled[i]) end 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have that in a table and everything? Just have a simple 1 line 

```
InteractUnit("Untilled Soil")
```

----------


## dante7892

It's really good to see that most of the OG developers are either elite or almost there, you guys all really deserve it. keep up the ****ing amazing work, fellas.

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: I'm sorry! I've been sick for the past few days with the flu so I've mostly kept my head in a bucket.. Going to relax for a few more days before I get back to full again.
I'm also leaving for Norway to celebrate Christmas the 18th so the 18th/19th I won't actually be that active. =P I have all Christmas though!

@snowhawk: Can you reproduce the issue you're having with the profile hanging on full Demonic Fury? What you were doing at the time, your selected talents, and such would be completely awesome. Also -- If you download the PQInterface addon, you'll be able to see which ability the profile is hanging on. To the best of my knowledge, I leveled up my Warlock using the profile as well as using it in Heart of Fear/Mogu'shan Vaults Heroic without it hanging. It's set to go into Demon Form before you reach 950 DF.

@averykey: Check your PM in a few hours. =) I had it all saved in a text document before I got sick, I thought I sent it to you though! I'm sorry.

----------


## paintpauller

> Why have that in a table and everything? Just have a simple 1 line 
> 
> ```
> InteractUnit("Untilled Soil")
> ```


thanks for the help, the reason i did the local is because i call it more then once so it was just cleaner. i found why it was not working. had a error in my code that i forgot i added after the patch that was causing it to not work. =D

----------


## Kinky

Figured out the errors of Shadow Priests. I haven't experienced any problems with Fire or Demonology rotation yet. A detailed explanation with glyph/talent information would be absolutely helpfull, and if you can reproduce the problem. I'll continue experimenting and have a fix up for it all by tomorrow.

(If you can't wait; Remove Shadow Word: Insanity and Divine Star from the PQR Rotation.)

----------


## Xelper1

So I still dont have my normal Xelper OwnedCore account back (something weird happened, password stopped working and email is no longer associated with the account), PMd an admin but no reply. 

Last night I got to Amber Shaper and realized that my code for interrupting myself and the giant guy was not working. Has anyone updated my boss special code to work for this boss? I looked over the code really fast but couldn't see any issues. Also, I was already using one someone updated that added a 'playerCasting2' variable, but I guess that wasn't enough to get it going.

----------


## snowhawk

> @Everyone: I'm sorry! I've been sick for the past few days with the flu so I've mostly kept my head in a bucket.. Going to relax for a few more days before I get back to full again.
> I'm also leaving for Norway to celebrate Christmas the 18th so the 18th/19th I won't actually be that active. =P I have all Christmas though!
> 
> @snowhawk: Can you reproduce the issue you're having with the profile hanging on full Demonic Fury? What you were doing at the time, your selected talents, and such would be completely awesome. Also -- If you download the PQInterface addon, you'll be able to see which ability the profile is hanging on. To the best of my knowledge, I leveled up my Warlock using the profile as well as using it in Heart of Fear/Mogu'shan Vaults Heroic without it hanging. It's set to go into Demon Form before you reach 950 DF.
> 
> @averykey: Check your PM in a few hours. =) I had it all saved in a text document before I got sick, I thought I sent it to you though! I'm sorry.


I just encapsulated the entire meta function with checking to see if meta was available to cast before it even calculates anything. It just happens anytime the profile wants to go back into meta but meta isn't available (was casted within the last 10 secs but already above 950 fury).

----------


## Nerder

If anyone downloaded the rogue profile I have after servers went to maint to now, there was an issue I changed and couldnt test but got it working again. Link should be up also, its in my signature now instead of having to go back posts

----------


## misterneko

i'm having massive fps drop using sheuron's profiles u.u

my pc is:

phenom x 4 - 14gb ram - geforce gtx 560, running at 1080p - tv hdmi enabled 32"

when i turn off PQR, getting 90 fps, on drops to 35-45, all in-battle.


Anyone knows why? never happened to me in cataclysm

----------


## lantus

> i'm having massive fps drop using sheuron's profiles u.u
> 
> my pc is:
> 
> phenom x 4 - 14gb ram - geforce gtx 560, running at 1080p - tv hdmi enabled 32"
> 
> when i turn off PQR, getting 90 fps, on drops to 35-45, all in-battle.
> 
> 
> Anyone knows why? never happened to me in cataclysm


Most likely do to the profiles being out of date.

----------


## misterneko

> Most likely do to the profiles being out of date.



profiles updated from the download link in first page u.u

----------


## firepong

> profiles updated from the download link in first page u.u


His profiles I don't think have been updated in a while. I'm pretty sure that he is only playing 1 class now (don't know which) and is devoting his time to that. Dailies pretty much burned him out, like it did the rest of us losers lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bughead

> @Everyone: I'm sorry! I've been sick for the past few days with the flu so I've mostly kept my head in a bucket.. Going to relax for a few more days before I get back to full again.
> I'm also leaving for Norway to celebrate Christmas the 18th so the 18th/19th I won't actually be that active. =P I have all Christmas though!
> 
> @snowhawk: Can you reproduce the issue you're having with the profile hanging on full Demonic Fury? What you were doing at the time, your selected talents, and such would be completely awesome. Also -- If you download the PQInterface addon, you'll be able to see which ability the profile is hanging on. To the best of my knowledge, I leveled up my Warlock using the profile as well as using it in Heart of Fear/Mogu'shan Vaults Heroic without it hanging. It's set to go into Demon Form before you reach 950 DF.
> 
> @averykey: Check your PM in a few hours. =) I had it all saved in a text document before I got sick, I thought I sent it to you though! I'm sorry.


Any news on that Arcane profile?  :Cool:

----------


## kickmydog

> So I still dont have my normal Xelper OwnedCore account back (something weird happened, password stopped working and email is no longer associated with the account), PMd an admin but no reply. 
> 
> Last night I got to Amber Shaper and realized that my code for interrupting myself and the giant guy was not working. Has anyone updated my boss special code to work for this boss? I looked over the code really fast but couldn't see any issues. Also, I was already using one someone updated that added a 'playerCasting2' variable, but I guess that wasn't enough to get it going.


I've been trying for a while to get it to work, but after a couple of attempts I gave up.

----------


## OnionsTich

does anyone know how to remove the unitfacing as its causing me serious lag please

----------


## Kinky

Shit, took a nap and woke up a few minutes ago.

@Xelper: I'll look over the function for you. I think I figured out why it wasn't working earlier but I haven't paid much attention to it yet.
@snowhawk: I'll get it fixed right away.  :Smile:  I know what the issue is now!
@bughead: Frost and Arcane are coming right after I've updated Demonology, Fire and Shadow! Have a very annoying bug I wanna fix before I can start supporting more profiles sadly. x.X

@averykey: Did you get my PM yet?

----------


## OnionsTich

Mentally would you help me plz?

----------


## Nerder

Which profile are you trying to remove it from, it might be needed.

----------


## firepong

> Which profile are you trying to remove it from, it might be needed.


My profile. And it is needed. If he removes it, he looses a good 1k-2k DPS because it reverts to the old way that I was doing Mangle/Shred which is PQR_NotBehindTarget() or whatever the function is.

----------


## OnionsTich

Well im loosing more then 10k dps due to lag right now ;( I dont got the best pc in the world and id rather loose 1-2k dps then 10k frm lagging. ;(

----------


## firepong

> Well im loosing more then 10k dps due to lag right now ;( I dont got the best pc in the world and id rather loose 1-2k dps then 10k frm lagging. ;(


If you have the latest version of the profile, which is 2.0.0, then go into Mangle/Shred and comment out "Facing = blah blah" under the other one already commented out. But you will have to do this every time I make a update cause it will over-write your changes. I'm sorry, but it's going to stay in unless Xelper makes a better function that can pretty much do the same thing PQR_UnitFacing() is doing right now.

----------


## OnionsTich

SO I GO TO ROTATION EDITOR for that?

----------


## OnionsTich

I delete this?



> --	local Facing = PQR_FireMangle("Player","Focus","FocusTarget")
> local Facing = PQR_UnitFacing("Target","Player")

----------


## firepong

> I delete this?


Yes. Just delete it or comment out the one without "--" by adding it to the beginning.

----------


## Kinky

@OnionsTich: Try editing your post instead of creating multiple posts in a row. :P Makes it more easier to read what you're trying to do. I also replied to your PM a few minutes ago, if you didn't notice it. PQR_UnitFacing is probably lagging because of some kind of internal error with PQR, as you'll notice with profiles or even addons lagging your game when it's feeding it a lot of errors or stacktrace dumps. But yes, that's the thing you have to comment out mate.

Strangest thing ever though, firepong's profile ain't lagging for me.

----------


## OnionsTich

ok well i removed it and im back to 45 fps in 25man lol. before It was going to 15-23

----------


## Kinky

@OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.

Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*

----------


## OnionsTich

happppy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PIPOL13

> @OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.
> 
> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


happppy birthday!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> @OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.
> 
> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


Grattis mentally ^^

----------


## darksahde

> @OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.
> 
> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


happy bday mentally. X)

----------


## Discipline

Happy birthday Mentally!  :Smile: 

is this the right way?

checkThis = "arena"..i

i want to check arena 1-5 in a loop, is that the right way to add a variable to a string?

----------


## inuleki

Happy birthday Mentally  :Smile:

----------


## heosphoros

edit : fixed the problem 
dont mind me

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Hello is anyone else having lag issues when using nova Disc Priest profile.


Hello all, Is anyone having lag issues when using nova Disc profile? thx

----------


## kclux

Tried using HonorBuddys RaidBot since PQR doesn't work for me anymore but it is just not the same. Really want PQR to work again, so I am willing to pay whoever can show me how to get the working offsets. As I explained in my earlier post when this happened in the past to Blinded and me, we had a different offset for <Gamestate> than everyone else had.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Happy B-day, Mentally.

----------


## expunge

> Tried using HonorBuddys RaidBot since PQR doesn't work for me anymore but it is just not the same. Really want PQR to work again, so I am willing to pay whoever can show me how to get the working offsets. As I explained in my earlier post when this happened in the past to Blinded and me, we had a different offset for <Gamestate> than everyone else had.


So when you go into the program and click "download offsets" it doesn't work?



```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16357</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xBEC4CF</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xE28468</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xE285E5</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB184CC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xCC9EFA</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75AC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4AB6A0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xA57A90</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xE28428</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x7E8</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

```

----------


## kclux

> So when you go into the program and click "download offsets" it doesn't work?


No it doesn't. I get to chose my character but then when I come to the rotation selection, PQR shows me : PQR Not Logged In. As I said I had that problem several times before in the past and so did Blinded back then. Luckily back then Blinded figured out that for some unknown reason we needed a different <GameState> and supplied that one. He doesn't seem to play anymore now though and I have no clue as of how to get that value myself.

----------


## averykey

Happy Birthday Mentally!!!

Hope you feel better soon!


I didn't receive a pm yet



edit:




> So when you go into the program and click "download offsets" it doesn't work?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><Offsets>    <CurrentWoWVersion>16357</CurrentWoWVersion>    <WoWVersionOffset>0xBEC4CF</WoWVersionOffset>    <PlayerName>0xE28468</PlayerName>    <PlayerClass>0xE285E5</PlayerClass>    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB184CC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>    <GameState>0xCC9EFA</GameState>    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75AC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4AB6A0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>    <CVarBaseMgr>0xA57A90</CVarBaseMgr>    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>    <ObjMgr>0xE28428</ObjMgr>    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>    <Obj_X>0x7E8</Obj_X>    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain></Offsets>
> 
> ```


He required different offsets for some reason, blinded got him those offsets about 100 pages ago? Maybe farther.


edit2: Some new updates to ret soon, also been working on a prot profile, been having trouble though. 

For some reason it won't cast shield of the righteous or avenger's shield, the spell ids are right and everything.

53600-shield of the righteous


```

if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return trueend 


```

31935-avenger's shield


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(31935) or (UnitBuffID("player", 85416) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5) then    return trueend 


```

^ just test code to see if it will work, it won't even work with just, return true.

----------


## crystal_tech

> No it doesn't. I get to chose my character but then when I come to the rotation selection, PQR shows me : PQR Not Logged In. As I said I had that problem several times before in the past and so did Blinded back then. Luckily back then Blinded figured out that for some unknown reason we needed a different <GameState> and supplied that one. He doesn't seem to play anymore now though and I have no clue as of how to get that value myself.


what version of wow are you running?
what language is it in?
whats your OS?
are you using PQR Updater with download lastest offsets?
Do you launch wow via wow.exe or launcher.exe?
Do you play on a private server or live?
Have you ran the repair tool?
Is wow installed in Program files or in its own folder?
Have you updated your runtimes/Dotnet?
Have you renamed PQR.exe? 
Have you renamed PQR.exe.config to match?
Do you have a PQR.exe.config?
Running in admin mode?
Tried running wow in dx9 settings/ windowed mode?

sorry for the questions but thats how we can help you.

@ment
Grats on your ding!

----------


## TheOzman

> No it doesn't. I get to chose my character but then when I come to the rotation selection, PQR shows me : PQR Not Logged In. As I said I had that problem several times before in the past and so did Blinded back then. Luckily back then Blinded figured out that for some unknown reason we needed a different <GameState> and supplied that one. He doesn't seem to play anymore now though and I have no clue as of how to get that value myself.


Log into wow and type : /console taintLog 0
Restart your game and try again.

----------


## kclux

> Log into wow and type : /console taintLog 0
> Restart your game and try again.


This baffles me, PQR does work again now !!  :Smile:  I was sure it had to do with the offset again as it did in the past. I don't really understand why it works now though, why would have logging such an impact.

----------


## kclux

@crystal_tech, Thx I just had filled your questions but seeing that it works again now, there is no real need to post it anymore  :Smile:  But thx again.

@Mentally, happy bday  :Smile:  Blizzard could have really buffed fire again as bday present for you after you put so much time in the fire profile it is a shame that they made fire the worst spec.

----------


## TheOzman

> This baffles me, PQR does work again now !!  I was sure it had to do with the offset again as it did in the past. I don't really understand why it works now though, why would have logging such an impact.


You can also solve the problem with acquiring the correct offsets for the taintLog enabled gamestate, just turning of taint logs is a lot easier though.

----------


## kclux

> You can also solve the problem with acquiring the correct offsets for the taintLog enabled gamestate, just turning of taint logs is a lot easier though.


Well, thanks a lot !!! Finally a working PQR again.

----------


## lantus

> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


Happy bday! Yay cake!

----------


## passionford

> @OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.
> 
> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


Happy birthday  :Smile: 

Looking forward to the arcane profile too :P

----------


## Ralphiuss

Happpy birthday mentally-chan!

----------


## Hoblerhans

Happy b-day @mentally....

----------


## Discipline

how do i check if a unit has a buff, if i have a list of buffs in a table?  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> how do i check if a unit has a buff, if i have a list of buffs in a table?




```

BuffsTable {545655987521235} 


```

Check individual buffs:


```

UnitBuffID("player", BuffsTable[1]) 


```

or

Check them all!



```

for i=1, #BuffsTable do    if UnitBuffID("player", BuffsTable[i]) then        print("W SO BUFF?")    endend 


```

From there you can make a variable like, HasBuffs and do a increment every time you found a buff on the target.

if HasBuffs >= 1 then...

----------


## crystal_tech

> ```
> 
> BuffsTable {545655987521235} 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Check individual buffs:
> 
> ...


might want to limit the buffcheck loop to 40 as thats the max a player can see.

----------


## Kinky

@D1sc1pl1n3: Just like Rubim posted. Induvidually, or, loop them if you want to check for all the buffs or debuffs in the table.

Anyhow, I've changed a lot with Fire, Shadow and Demonology so far, I haven't gotten around to fully test them all in a raiding environment yet as I'm still feeling quite nauseous. A lot of information have been condensed like I've done with the Fire Mage profile initially, instead of using up precious memory creating different abilities for every talent. Each profile should also now be pretty identical in how they support Racial abilities, Profession abilities and other Events.

Also, for those of you that have been waiting, the Frost profile is almost done and the Arcane profile is untested. As above, I still feel sick but once I've tested the other 3 profiles and made sure they work as intended, I'll stress-test Arcane/Frost and release those as well, sometime towards the weekend. =)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

You'll want to put commas after each buff you want to check.




> might want to limit the buffcheck loop to 40 as thats the max a player can see.


Checking a table, not buff index on the player.

----------


## snowhawk

> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


@mentally Happy Bday!!!!!

----------


## misterneko

> His profiles I don't think have been updated in a while. I'm pretty sure that he is only playing 1 class now (don't know which) and is devoting his time to that. Dailies pretty much burned him out, like it did the rest of us losers lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


im playing with mage profile arcane...ugh

----------


## Debordes

Anyone happen to have a good enhancement shaman PvE profile? I am using Enhance 2.0 currently, and it cast LB a lot on 3 maelstrom stacks...not sure if that is idea or not.

----------


## Rubim

> Anyone happen to have a good enhancement shaman PvE profile? I am using Enhance 2.0 currently, and it cast LB a lot on 3 maelstrom stacks...not sure if that is idea or not.


lightning_bolt,if=buff.maelstrom_weapon.react>=3&!buff.ascendance.up

According to simcraft thats correct.

----------


## magenpriest

> @OnionsTich: As mentioned, it's probably because PQR_UnitFacing is currently bugged.
> 
> Also, I want to be the first one to congratulate myself with happy birthday. *claps*


Anyone know custom/alt function when waiting Xelper for PQR_UnitFacing fixing?

Happy birthday mentally! Cheerz!

----------


## Luckycharm

What is wrong with this code? Purify Spirit doesn´t trigger using spellid 77130.

if not CheckMagics then 
function CheckMagics(t)
for n=1,40 do 
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(t, n)
if buff then 
if bufftype == "Magic" then return true end 
else
break 
end 
end
end
end

for i=1,#members do
if not BadEffects(members[i].Unit) 
and CheckMagics(members[i].Unit) 
then 
PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
return true 
end
end

----------


## Kinky

@Luckycharm: Try this. Simply replace the last part:


```
for i=1,#members do
	if not BadEffects(members[i].Unit) and CheckMagics(members[i].Unit) then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77130),PQR_CustomTarget)
		return true 
	end
end
```

Also, if you didn't already. Make sure that the ability is set to use Custom Target rather than a target.

----------


## Luckycharm

Great but solved it already, ty for replying and congratz to your birthday. ^^
Keep up the good work!

----------


## Kinky

Glad you got it to work even without my help, Lucky!

----------


## Discipline

Sooo, this is my "Autopilot Arena Icy Touch Dispel", and I want to ask if it will, in theory, work as intended, as I cannot test it anytime soon. What I want it to do is check arena1-(Max Number of players in the bracket) for the buffs in the table, and if there is a buff i want to dispel on some of them, it will dispel it.



```
numOpponents = GetNumArenaOpponents()
BuffsTable = {116849, 1044, 54428, 2916} -- Life Cocoon, Hand of Freedom, Divine Plea, Innervate


if GlyphCheck(43546) then
    for k=1 , numOpponents do
        checkThis = ("arena"..k)
        for i=1, #BuffsTable do
            if UnitBuffID(checkThis, BuffsTable[i]) and UnitCanAttack("player", checkThis) then 
                CastSpellByName("Icy Touch", checkThis)
            end
        end
    end
else
    return false
end
```

----------


## averykey

Happy Birthday Mentally!!!

Hope you feel better soon!


I didn't receive a pm yet



edit:

Some new updates to ret soon, also been working on a prot profile, been having trouble though. 

For some reason it won't cast shield of the righteous or avenger's shield, the spell ids are right and everything.

53600-shield of the righteous


```

if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return trueend 


```

31935-avenger's shield


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(31935) or (UnitBuffID("player", 85416) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5) then    return trueend 


```

^ just test code to see if it will work, it won't even work with just, return true.
Anyone know why? I made a new profile and it still won't work, re-downloaded pqr, updated again. Still won't work. =/ Out of ideas.

----------


## lolomo2003

I have a quick question about spell ID 

On druid when Im in human form for Skull Bash show spell ID = 106839 , in bear form spell ID=82365, however interrupt work only with spell ID=106839 and I didn't understand why. It should work with spell ID=82365 with bear form.

Thx in advance

----------


## Kinky

@D1sc1pl1n3: Remove the parentheses around checkThis and that should work
@averykey: Lemme look up the document and I'll send you the PM again. Also, try using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID),"target") return true instead of Return true. It's probably being affected by the morphing bug.
@lolomo2003: See explanation above. Use CastSpellByName. It's being morphed and is affected by the morphing bug.

----------


## lolomo2003

Ahhh thx for explication  :Smile:  I will +rep again but need to spread some around  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

> @D1sc1pl1n3: Remove the parentheses around checkThis and that should work
> @averykey: Lemme look up the document and I'll send you the PM again. Also, try using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellID),"target") return true instead of Return true. It's probably being affected by the morphing bug.
> @lolomo2003: See explanation above. Use CastSpellByName. It's being morphed and is affected by the morphing bug.


Thanks, will try that  :Big Grin: . 

Let me know when you send the pm, I think private messaging may be broken for me? Some people have tried sending me messages but they never get sent.

----------


## Valma

> Some people have tried sending me messages but they never get sent.


THIS.BTW check your thread,got some neat things for ya there,posted it coz it seems somehow that you don't get my PMs.

----------


## googlebee

Looking for pointers to get me in the right direction for a Symbiosis useage.

Im not looking to automate buffing symbiosis, just looking to utilize the ability granted from it.

For instance.

Druids do not normally have Death Coil, is it possible to literally make a ability for Deathcoil using that spellid, and to code it for a range check. Only using it if target is X yards away?

If so then this would be possible for every spell granted from Symbiosis yes?

thanks in advance!

-GB

----------


## Nerder

Hello there again everyone, for the most part my rogue profiles are 100% done at the moment... I'm releasing them as completed. Please inform me of anything that might need adjustments. I've implemented a spec check, so you can actually load any of them, for instance Subtlety and if you're in Combat it'll go to combat... or if you already have Subtlety loaded and you switch to mutilate then it'll switch to that profile. No need to alt tab!

Please give feedback as to what might need to be changed.

----------


## Bendecks

> Thanks for the feedback! will defiantly try to add that in when i get some free time this week. can you describe what you want it to do? deposit all milled/prospected/exc into the guild bank/bank and take out all things that need milling/prospecting exc?


This is exactly what I meant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rubim

Why does PQR usage is always at 50~60% even when no rotations are loaded?

----------


## Discipline

> answering someones Symbiosis question, my tapatalk messed a quote again


It should be, send me a pm of what exactly you wanna do and ill look at it at home, i was coding Dark Simulacrum for my pvp profile and think i could help you  :Smile: 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9360 using Tapatalk

----------


## lostwalker

Is there any current 5.1 warrior dps profiles out there, other than failroad's profile. I've looked but didn't really see anything other that per-mop profiles.

----------


## Cahonez

if not UnitsClose then 
function UnitsClose(t) 
local n = -1
for i=1,#members do
if PQR_UnitDistance(t,members[i].Unit) < 12.5 and members[i].HP < 95 then n = n + 1 end
end 
return n
end
end

if members[1].HP < 95 
and UnitsClose(members[1].Unit) > 1
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end

this piece of sheurons code for resto shaman pve chain heal ability seems to be giving me errors and stopping the rotation. anyone lend a helping word? 

happy to give + rep for quick responses  :Smile: 

thanks in advance!

----------


## averykey

Update for my profile

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-profile.html (Avery Ret Profile)

Added prot profile
Double jeopardy works now, thanks valma!
bunch of tweaks for ret

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar


edit:
How can I check my passive talents?
Do I just check for the passive buff? in this case 53376 for sanctified wrath.

Prot and ret both need a small change for judgment, if I have this talent.


Also, does anyone know how to implement mass exorcism; since range checks are broken, and you have to be in melee range for it to work, it will just hang up the rotation if out of melee range.
Unless someone has another way to do it? Will IsUsableSpell work?

----------


## Dominium

> Update for my profile
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-profile.html (Avery Ret Profile)
> 
> Added prot profile
> Double jeopardy works now, thanks valma!
> bunch of tweaks for ret
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> ...


IsSpellInRange still works  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> IsSpellInRange still works


Not with garalon and other bosses I can't remember the names of, mentally post it here instead, people can't send me private messages right now for some reason =/.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Hey, kink in your frost DK for PVE, 2H mean dual wield or one weapon using 2 hands?

thanks

----------


## kabman

So if i wanted to check the time left on a debuff... and then if it has less than "X" amount of time left It would return true. How would i go about doing that.

----------


## darksahde

> Hey, kink in your frost DK for PVE, 2H mean dual wield or one weapon using 2 hands?
> 
> thanks


2h is 2 hander, DW is duelwield.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> 2h is 2 hander, DW is duelwield.


thank you just wanted to make sure i was reading it right.

----------


## paintpauller

> Update for my profile
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-profile.html (Avery Ret Profile)
> 
> Added prot profile
> Double jeopardy works now, thanks valma!
> bunch of tweaks for ret
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> ...


Averykey u could do something like i do with my farming profile, and only perform the range check if the target does not == Elegon or Garalon

something like this



```

if UnitName("target") == ("Elegon") or UnitName("target") == ("Garalon")  then
    return true
elseif IsSpellInRange() then
    return true
else 
    return false
end 


```

this way if you are fighting Elegon or Garalon it will not preform the range check but otherwise it will. srry if my coding is a little off, just started to learn LUA a week ago =D

----------


## averykey

> Averykey u could do something like i do with my farming profile, and only perform the range check if the target does not == Elegon or Garalon
> 
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitName("target") == ("Elegon") or UnitName("target") == ("Garalon")  then    return trueelseif IsSpellInRange() then    return trueelse     return falseend 
> ...



Get more names and I will add it in, I don't want the profile to break for people because I didn't add an old boss/etc.. 

Looking for people for progression, post on my thread; will be a really awesome guild. Can write rotations for whatever class, so we can progress fast.

----------


## blacknightlll

> Hello there again everyone, for the most part my rogue profiles are 100% done at the moment... I'm releasing them as completed. Please inform me of anything that might need adjustments. I've implemented a spec check, so you can actually load any of them, for instance Subtlety and if you're in Combat it'll go to combat... or if you already have Subtlety loaded and you switch to mutilate then it'll switch to that profile. No need to alt tab!
> 
> Please give feedback as to what might need to be changed.


That's actually pretty neat. I'll give it at try prolly not tonight but tomorrow or over the weekend

----------


## Rubim

IsSpellInRange, working.
CheckInteractDistance, not working

PQR_UnitDistance will cause lag spikes.

----------


## teariki

Hi there, can anyone tell me where or give me a direct download for the latest working PQR on current patch? The updater just refuses to work over my 3g which is all i have atm, thanks

----------


## deadpanstiffy

PQR_IsOutOfSight is always returning false. Anyone else having this issue?



```
Dump: value=PQR_IsOutOfSight("target")
[1]=false
```

----------


## nagarok

Just started using this yesterday. Just wanted to step by and tell everyone, that this is a must if you havent tried it already!  :Smile:

----------


## paintpauller

> Get more names and I will add it in, I don't want the profile to break for people because I didn't add an old boss/etc.. 
> 
> Looking for people for progression, post on my thread; will be a really awesome guild. Can write rotations for whatever class, so we can progress fast.



i will add it into your profile and let u know if i find any other targets that it doesnt like, as far as i know Elegon and Garalon are the only ones.

----------


## paintpauller

need some help. any1 know a way to "click" on a specified frame? or how to get a location for a specified frame and then "click" that location 

any help would be much appreciated!

----------


## Noelpqr

> PQR_IsOutOfSight is always returning false. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Dump: value=PQR_IsOutOfSight("target")
> [1]=false
> ```


you can check Dominium's tip about the same problem on the post number 6833

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> you can check Dominium's tip about the same problem on the post number 6833


Thanks, but I am always returning false, not true.

----------


## Xelper

It is based on the red message on the screen. Try to cast on a target that is out of line of sight then use the function within 1 second (I believe, not sure the exact 'timeout' off the top of my head)

----------


## paintpauller

> It is based on the red message on the screen. Try to cast on a target that is out of line of sight then use the function within 1 second (I believe, not sure the exact 'timeout' off the top of my head)


you got your account back, GRATZ!

----------


## Nov17

Hello, I am looking for either the algorithm or the code for the following:

I want to be able to save my raging blow(s) for when the colossus smash cooldown refreshes so I mostly raging blow debuffed enemies.

a) 1 global earlier than raging blow buff expires in case the buff is 1 stack
b) 2 globals earlier than raging blow buff expires in case the buff is 2 stacks

If however the raging blow buff expires before the colossus smash cooldown refreshes then it should cast raging blow

is this possible?

----------


## reapagedk

Gratz Xelper on getting your main account back

----------


## eforce

Not support 16357 anymore ?

----------


## Rubim

> Hello, I am looking for either the algorithm or the code for the following:
> 
> I want to be able to save my raging blow(s) for when the colossus smash cooldown refreshes so I mostly raging blow debuffed enemies.
> 
> a) 1 global earlier than raging blow buff expires in case the buff is 1 stack
> b) 2 globals earlier than raging blow buff expires in case the buff is 2 stacks
> 
> If however the raging blow buff expires before the colossus smash cooldown refreshes then it should cast raging blow
> 
> is this possible?


I did not understand what you want.

Use Raging Blow after Colossus Smash?

Just do a check for Colossus Smash then, with UnitBuffID.

And for stacks, you can:

name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, 
shouldConsolidate, spellId = UnitBuffID("target",SPELLID)

or select(4,UnitBuffID("target",SPELLID))

To check cooldowns im using,
GetSpellCooldown(222)
start + duration - GetTime()

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> It is based on the red message on the screen. Try to cast on a target that is out of line of sight then use the function within 1 second (I believe, not sure the exact 'timeout' off the top of my head)


If I create a macro (as below) and spam it, it always returns false, even when red error text shows.


```
/cast [@target] Renewing Mist
/dump PQR_IsOutOfSight("target",1)
```

----------


## googlebee

Well I'm lost on where to start with this so I guess I'll just explain what I want to do.

Hopefully I can get some feedback on this if its even doable.

Symbiosis: Soul Swap (Obtained from Warlocks for Feral Druids)

Alows you to swap your rake and rip to another target. every 35 seconds.

Is it possible for PQR to determine when a player switches targets?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Well I'm lost on where to start with this so I guess I'll just explain what I want to do.
> 
> Hopefully I can get some feedback on this if its even doable.
> 
> Symbiosis: Soul Swap (Obtained from Warlocks for Feral Druids)
> 
> Alows you to swap your rake and rip to another target. every 35 seconds.
> 
> Is it possible for PQR to determine when a player switches targets?


if unitguid ~= unitguid then
do stomthing
end

that should get ya going

----------


## googlebee

thanks crystal

----------


## paintpauller

if any idea why this code is not working? all it does is freeze up the game.



```

if PQR_InterruptStarted then
    PQR_InterruptStarted = false
    
        local TimeElasped = 0.000
        local TimeStart = GetTime()
        
        while TimeElasped < 2.000 do
            TimeElasped = GetTime() - TimeStart
            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeStart")
            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeStart)
            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeElasped")
            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeElasped)
        end
end 


```

any help would be great, also a example of a working while loop would be much help.

----------


## Beelzix

hi im currently farming and collecting the treasures of pandaria atm and i was wondering if anyone know or have a simple prof for auto clicking nearby treasures

----------


## paintpauller

> hi im currently farming and collecting the treasures of pandaria atm and i was wondering if anyone know or have a simple prof for auto clicking nearby treasures


Avery's flag code 


```

-- Pvp Flaglocal flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }for i=1,#flag do     InteractUnit(flag[i])end 


```

edit the local to what you want, have fun. =D

----------


## shamash89

Just wondering about the "safety" of PQR in comparison to say, LazyRaider or JPS if you have PLUA.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Just wondering about the "safety" of PQR in comparison to say, LazyRaider or JPS if you have PLUA.


Prob should only use on private server since many people get banned from it.. is simple for blizz to detect if your using protected LUA

----------


## shamash89

> Prob should only use on private server since many people get banned from it.. is simple for blizz to detect if your using protected LUA


Really? :/ Bad news. I was hoping PQR was pretty safe, as I keep hearing pretty good things about it. Thank you for your response!

----------


## MastaRage

I have never heard anyone on this thread or the previous one say they were ban....from being directly related to PQR.

----------


## googlebee

> I have never heard anyone on this thread or the previous one say they were ban....from being directly related to PQR.


There hasn't. Is it a risk? sure. PQR's risk ratio to a ban is about the same as you spending 10 dollars on lottery tickets and winning.

i.e. it has not happened afaik.

----------


## shamash89

Ah, well that's good news. Thanks. 

I guess it's conflicting information, but I haven't seen anything about a banwave, and the only place I've seen say that PQR is unsafe is Honorbuddy forums, but they may just feel threatened by it. I appreciate the responses  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

> Ah, well that's good news. Thanks. 
> 
> I guess it's conflicting information, but I haven't seen anything about a banwave, and the only place I've seen say that PQR is unsafe is Honorbuddy forums, but they may just feel threatened by it. I appreciate the responses



Lol, now that is ironic. a Botting community calling out PQR being unsafe. rofl

----------


## Nov17

i was wondering how many users approximately use PQR? Is there any record of downloads or an estimation based somewhere?

The reason I am asking this is because sometimes someone outdps me in a long arena without having better gear. Since my rotation should be optimal using PQR should I assume that the said person also uses PQR?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i was wondering how many users approximately use PQR? Is there any record of downloads or an estimation based somewhere?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because sometimes someone outdps me in a long arena without having better gear. Since my rotation should be optimal using PQR should I assume that the said person also uses PQR?


now arena's are hard to make "optimal" i've seen some amazing people beating Conquest geared arena players in Blue PvP gear.... there are some people just better at is that others haha

were they the same class as you? and the chances are growing high that they may have... i normally go based off if they ever miss an interrupt

----------


## Luckycharm

Im trying to get my Charge trigger on mouseover but it fails.

if PQR_SpellAvailable(100)
and UnitExists("mouseover")
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100), "mouseover") == 1
and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover") then
PQR_CustomTarget = "mouseover"
return true
end

spellid 0
Target: Mouseover

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! I've started feeling a lot better now so I'm doing some heavy testing on Frost, Fire and Arcane before updating them. Just need to run through LFR a couple of times and do some tweaks. I know about Fire on Elegon already and working on a fix for the Power Sparks. =)

I updated Shadow Priest and Demonology Warlock already with a few fixes to Fire so they should all be playable now, I also synchronized their key toggles and such so when using my profiles you won't have to learn different toggles or keybindings for every profile. :P

Hopefully Arcane and Frost goes fast.  :Big Grin:

----------


## googlebee

Wb Mentally.

If anyone can help me with this id appreciate it.

Trying to get Symbiosis Soul Swap to cast when switching target and Rake or Rip is not present on target. I have the spell id set on the left, with recast delay of 3000 (30 seconds) with set at Target.



```

local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")local rkDot = UnitDebuffID("target", 1822)local rpDot = UnitDebuffID("target", 1079)if unitguid ~= unitguid then if EnemyHP > 50 and not rkDot and not rpDot then  return true endend 


```

I assume this is just all wrong. As its not working lol.

----------


## Kinky

I'm guessing you're not setting the Unit GUID correctly.


```

local unitguid = (UnitGUID("target") or 0)local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid ~= UnitGUID("target") or unitguid == 0 then    unitguid = UnitGUID("target")    if EnemyHP > 50 and (not UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or not UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then        return true    endend 


```

Try that. Basically; If the current GUID isn't the same as the last unit GUID or if the last unit GUID is 0 (You had no previous target), it'll continue to check if the Enemy has more than 50% health and if Rake or Rip isn't present, it'll cast the ability on the target

----------


## lawlmoto

> i was wondering how many users approximately use PQR? Is there any record of downloads or an estimation based somewhere?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because sometimes someone outdps me in a long arena without having better gear. Since my rotation should be optimal using PQR should I assume that the said person also uses PQR?


I'm guessing 15-30k based on profile downloads etc. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## paintpauller

still stuck and help would be much appreciated! thanks in advance =D





> if any idea why this code is not working? all it does is freeze up the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_InterruptStarted then
    PQR_InterruptStarted = false
    
        local TimeElasped = 0.000
        local TimeStart = GetTime()
        
        while TimeElasped < 2.000 do
            TimeElasped = GetTime() - TimeStart
            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeStart")
            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeStart)
            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeElasped")
            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeElasped)
        end
end 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## munccu

Does this bot work as AFK bot? Haven't been able to find out working AFK bot.

----------


## paintpauller

> Does this bot work as AFK bot? Haven't been able to find out working AFK bot.


yes it does

----------


## abndrew82

> Does this bot work as AFK bot? Haven't been able to find out working AFK bot.


What do you mean afk bot, it will stop you from going AFK, but wont do anything really for you while your away. It is just for handling your rotation while you move your character.

----------


## Discipline

> if any idea why this code is not working? all it does is freeze up the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_InterruptStarted then    PQR_InterruptStarted = false            local TimeElasped = 0.000        local TimeStart = GetTime()                while TimeElasped < 2.000 do            TimeElasped = GetTime() - TimeStart            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeStart")            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeStart)            PQR_WriteToChat("TimeElasped")            PQR_WriteToChat(TimeElasped)        endend 
> 
> 
> ...


1st - what is the purpose of the code
2nd - you are turning PQR_InterruptStarted everytime its on.

----------


## Beelzix

ty will rewrite to check it out


> Avery's flag code 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
 for i=1,#flag do 
    InteractUnit(flag[i])
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## munccu

> What do you mean afk bot, it will stop you from going AFK, but wont do anything really for you while your away. It is just for handling your rotation while you move your character.


I mean, can this program make my character from going AFK while searching for like aeonaxx?

----------


## paintpauller

> 1st - what is the purpose of the code
> 2nd - you are turning PQR_InterruptStarted everytime its on.


to delay some code for x amount of seconds in this case 2 seconds. its a Interrupt profile so yes i am, just using that to only run the code once. the PQR_WriteToChat is just for testing to see y it wasnt working and wont be there when i get it to work.

----------


## Kinky

@paintpauller: You can do something like this:


```
if PQR_InterruptStarted then
	PQR_InterruptStarted = false
	
	local Start = GetTime()
	
	if Start - GetTime == 2 then
		PQR_WriteToChat("Two seconds elapsed.")
	end
	
	if Start - GetTime >= then
		PQR_WriteToChat("Two seconds or more have elapsed.")
	end
end
```

unix timestamp of the start time subtracted from the current unix timestamp is the time difference in seconds.
I made a couple of examples. Exactly 2 seconds, or 2 seconds or more.

----------


## googlebee

> I'm guessing you're not setting the Unit GUID correctly.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local unitguid = (UnitGUID("target") or 0)local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid ~= UnitGUID("target") or unitguid == 0 then    unitguid = UnitGUID("target")    if EnemyHP > 50 and (not UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or not UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then        return true    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Tyvm Mentally, Ill test it out in a bit here. I have never worked with GUID before, as crystal_tech pointed me in the right direction, I couldn't find any pertinent examples in the wowapi either ><

I'll need to change that so it isn't returning true if I had no previous target (Kinda need to have had one with rake and rip on it to soul swap) - otherwise awesome!

anyhow thanks! ill let u know how it works  :Smile: 

*Edit*

Not working ..(Will this not work on a raiders dummy?)

this is what i changed:



```

local unitguid = (UnitGUID("target") or 0)local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid ~= UnitGUID("target") then    unitguid = UnitGUID("target")    if EnemyHP > 50 and (not UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or not UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then        return true    elseif unitguid == 0        return false    end endend 


```

Also can I just use castspellbyname and getspellcooldown instead of using the box on the lower left for recast delay and spell id? Or will that not work since i cannot skip unknown and this is only a spell obtainable when symbiosis is cast on the particular class.

I want to do this for all class symbiosis combinations, so if that's possible then awesome.

*Edit 2 - apparently you cannot use the lower left box for symbiosis. When i added in castbyspellname instead, it works. (Tested with Feral Spirit Wolves from shaman) I have yet to test this revision for Soul Swap as I dont have a lock to give symbiosis to.

----------


## paintpauller

cold some1 let me know how to use


```

PQR_DelayRotation() 


```

when ever i try to use it it doesnt look like its doing anything even at 20 seconds it still not noticeable.




> @paintpauller: You can do something like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_InterruptStarted then
> 	PQR_InterruptStarted = false
> 	
> 	local Start = GetTime()
> 	
> ...


i have made the following changes to your code mentally but it still does not work:

```

if PQR_InterruptStarted then
    PQR_InterruptStarted = false
    
    local Start = GetTime()
    
    if Start - GetTime() == 2 then
        PQR_WriteToChat("Two seconds elapsed.")
    end
    
    if Start - GetTime() >= 2 then
        PQR_WriteToChat("Two seconds or more have elapsed.")
    end
end 


```

=(

----------


## snowhawk

> to delay some code for x amount of seconds in this case 2 seconds. its a Interrupt profile so yes i am, just using that to only run the code once. the PQR_WriteToChat is just for testing to see y it wasnt working and wont be there when i get it to work.


If you just need to delay your rotation for 2 seconds, consider using PQR_DelayRotation(2). To use it, whenever you need to delay, call PQR_DelayRotation(2) which delays for 2 seconds, then return true. When the ability returns true, the rotation simply pauses for 2 seconds then continues.




> cold some1 let me know how to use
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> PQR_DelayRotation() 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


If you want to try something a little fancy, you could always look at Xelpers code for handling shields on heroic spirit kings. Here's a smaller version that only checks to see if the immunities are up on certain targets and halts the rotation until the immunities are gone (with a 0.5sec latency delay).



```

-- Pause Rotation Handler - Variable is simply a timestamp on when to--                          continue rotation.if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then    PQR_PauseRotation = 0elseif PQR_PauseRotation > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_PauseRotation = 0end-- Check for Immunities on when to stoplocal immunities = { 117697, 117961, 118162 }for i,v in ipairs(immunities)    local immunityName, _, _, _, _, _, immunityTimeToExp = UnitBuffID("target",v)    if immunityName then        StopAttack()        SpellStopCasting()        PQR_PauseRotation = GetTime() + immunityTimeToExp + 0.5        return true    endend 


```

----------


## twizt3dkitty

does this need a protected lua remover to run? I ask because I occasionally catch bugs in swatter from pqr.lua about protected. the errors are origionating fron Nui, but the debuging code plays to pqr data .lua.

----------


## kuukuu

> does this need a protected lua remover to run? I ask because I occasionally catch bugs in swatter from pqr.lua about protected. the errors are origionating fron Nui, but the debuging code plays to pqr data .lua.


I've never used one and been using it just fine. I get errors about calling protected functions in various addons, but that's been going on since 5.0 when they made it impossible to make changes to things in combat so I just ignore them and everything is fine.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

> I've never used one and been using it just fine. I get errors about calling protected functions in various addons, but that's been going on since 5.0 when they made it impossible to make changes to things in combat so I just ignore them and everything is fine.


the problem I had was testing on mobs or dungeons, when one would die, after throwing hte error, the bot would entirely stop working when I attacked another mob. Im still trying to learn how to use the bot though, so its possible i did something wrong.

----------


## firepong

> the problem I had was testing on mobs or dungeons, when one would die, after throwing hte error, the bot would entirely stop working when I attacked another mob. Im still trying to learn how to use the bot though, so its possible i did something wrong.


It shouldn't need any LUA unlocked. Its got its own built in LUA unlocked I believe. I have never had any problems with functions not working that are protected. Most likely, you need to turn taint logging off. I don't know how to do it, but it was listed a page or 2 back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## twizt3dkitty

> It shouldn't need any LUA unlocked. Its got its own built in LUA unlocked I believe. I have never had any problems with functions not working that are protected. Most likely, you need to turn taint logging off. I don't know how to do it, but it was listed a page or 2 back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


/console taintLog 0 is on page 461 i think it was, doing that and trying again, thanks.

----------


## Roxor77

> I've been trying for a while to get it to work, but after a couple of attempts I gave up.


KickMyDog i have been trying your survival profile, During Lei Shi, Terrace of Endless Spring, During the Adds phase, it wont attack the adds on single target survival profile, not sure whats wrong with it...

----------


## tatakau

can someone put a hex code for the focus with x5 maelstrom? will +rep

----------


## expunge

> can someone put a hex code for the focus with x5 maelstrom? will +rep


Do a what now?

----------


## hellobello25

Monk not in interupt list?

----------


## twizt3dkitty

So I just ran this semi-successfully through LFR Terrace, Protectors went great, but when I got to Tsulong, about halfway through I got a taint error in swatter complaining about protected functions, after this the bot just quit working, i even tryed clearing swatter and restarting/attaching pqr in fight, it would not restart for me, do i need to do /console taintlog 0 everytime i log on? If not then what else can I try to keep the bot running?

----------


## sgdevoid

I tried looking and searching for the answer, but didn't have any luck. 

How would you code something to cast a macro instead of a spell? Or is that not possible... Thanks in advance.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I tried looking and searching for the answer, but didn't have any luck. 
> 
> How would you code something to cast a macro instead of a spell? Or is that not possible... Thanks in advance.


API RunMacro - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## Kinky

Frost Mage profile is complete! I also caught some unexpected errors with Fire Mage so I'l just testing both the Fire and Frost profile in a quick LFR again before releasing and updating. =)

----------


## chk

If somebody wants to make me a pvp 70 sub rogue rotation I'd be happy to pay them for their efforts.

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty people. Frost Mage profile have been uploaded and tested! More Fire Mage changes are on their way in regards to Elegon especially. (Improving DPS on the Energy Charges.)

I haven't gotten around to creating new and updated download packages yet for the profiles, but I'll do that sometimes tonight! Currently testing out and debugging the Arcane Mage profile before I upload that as well. =) Hoping to get it out tonight.

I am going to start playing on the US servers again this week since my EU subscription runs out in two days. I've been asked by a few people if I could come raid together with them and for that matter I'm accepting any donations towards a character transfer and faction change on this link.

Nonetheless - My special little Christmas present for you guys is almost done as well. I'm not sure if I mentioned it before, but, one clue is that it's a PvP profile!

Anyway, more updates coming soon!

----------


## Vogel81

> Alrighty people. Frost Mage profile have been uploaded and tested! More Fire Mage changes are on their way in regards to Elegon especially. (Improving DPS on the Energy Charges.)
> 
> I haven't gotten around to creating new and updated download packages yet for the profiles, but I'll do that sometimes tonight! Currently testing out and debugging the Arcane Mage profile before I upload that as well. =) Hoping to get it out tonight.
> 
> I am going to start playing on the US servers again this week since my EU subscription runs out in two days. I've been asked by a few people if I could come raid together with them and for that matter I'm accepting any donations towards a character transfer and faction change on this link.
> 
> Nonetheless - My special little Christmas present for you guys is almost done as well. I'm not sure if I mentioned it before, but, one clue is that it's a PvP profile!
> 
> Anyway, more updates coming soon!


Woot! <3! +rep.

----------


## sgdevoid

> API RunMacro - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


Awesome, thanks!!

----------


## Xelper

> Tyvm Mentally, Ill test it out in a bit here. I have never worked with GUID before, as crystal_tech pointed me in the right direction, I couldn't find any pertinent examples in the wowapi either ><
> 
> I'll need to change that so it isn't returning true if I had no previous target (Kinda need to have had one with rake and rip on it to soul swap) - otherwise awesome!
> 
> anyhow thanks! ill let u know how it works 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Not working ..(Will this not work on a raiders dummy?)
> ...


2 problems I see:
1) one of your ifs is missing a "then" (elseif unitguid == 0)

also, that should be "if unitguid == nil then"... the 2nd time you are setting the unitguid you are not using the "or 0" to modify the value if nil.

----------


## paintpauller

ok so i need some more help i cant for the life of me see why this would not work: 

```

if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then
    PQR_PauseRotation = 0
elseif PQR_PauseRotation > GetTime() then
    return true
else
    PQR_PauseRotation = 0
end
 local prospecting = GetSpellInfo(31252)
 local castingSpell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")
if (castingSpell and castingSpell == prospecting) then
    PQR_PauseRotation = GetTime() + endTime + 10.0
    return true
end 


```

some help would be great! i have it set to 10 seconds so i can tell that its working (or in this case not working ._.)
i want it to pause the rotation for 10 seconds every time i cast prospecting. (i do not want to interrupt it only stop another one from going off for x amount of seconds.)

----------


## crystal_tech

> ok so i need some more help i cant for the life of me see why this would not work: 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then    PQR_PauseRotation = 0elseif PQR_PauseRotation > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_PauseRotation = 0endlocal prospecting = GetSpellInfo(31252)local castingSpell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")if (castingSpell and castingSpell == prospecting) then    PQR_PauseRotation = GetTime() + endTime + 10.0    return trueend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


your first if statement is the prob on first glance.



```
local atimer = 0
local prospecting = GetSpellInfo(31252) 
local castingSpell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player") 


--this only needs to be ran once if PQR_PauseRotation is a nil value
if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then 
    PQR_PauseRotation = 0 
end

--This is the switch to use for running the code
if atimer > 10 then
     PQR_PauseRotation = 1
else
      PQR_PauseRotation = 0
end

--if you castingSpell is prospecting and the switch is zero/one then update the switch timer and prospect
if castingSpell == prospecting and PQR_PauseRoation == 0 then 
    atimer = GetTime() + endTime + 10.0 
    return true 
end
```

try this might need to change the zero on the last if then statement to 1 for it to work

----------


## snowhawk

> ok so i need some more help i cant for the life of me see why this would not work: 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then    PQR_PauseRotation = 0elseif PQR_PauseRotation > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_PauseRotation = 0endlocal prospecting = GetSpellInfo(31252)local castingSpell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")if (castingSpell and castingSpell == prospecting) then    PQR_PauseRotation = GetTime() + endTime + 10.0    return trueend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


You are incorrectly using UnitCastingInfo(). endtime returns how long in milliseconds it will be until the cast ends. So if you look over your code, you are waiting 3000 seconds between casts instead of 13 seconds. Below I ran some test code to prospect some ore. Simply just waits 10 seconds from the end of the prospect before prospecting again.



```

--Clear global values to speed up testing.if PQR_InterruptStarted then    PQR_InterruptStarted = false        PQR_PauseRotation = 0end-- Pause Handler, PQR_PauseRotation holds a timestamp value. Pauses when non-nil/non-zero value.if PQR_PauseRotation == nil then    PQR_PauseRotation = 0elseif PQR_PauseRotation > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_PauseRotation = 0end-- Some test code to prospect some ghost iron orelocal prospecting = GetSpellInfo(31252)local castingSpell,_,_,_,_,endTime = UnitCastingInfo("player")if (castingSpell and castingSpell == prospecting) then    -- Convert endtime from millseconds to seconds, then add a 10 second delay    PQR_PauseRotation = endTime/1000 + 10.0    return trueend-- Not casting anything, so cast something.CastSpellByID(31252)UseItemByName(72092)return true 


```

If its not even running the prospect the first time, make sure you have "Require Combat to Execute Rotation" unchecked in the rotation editor.

----------


## paintpauller

> You are incorrectly using UnitCastingInfo(). endtime returns how long in milliseconds it will be until the cast ends. So if you look over your code, you are waiting 3000 seconds between casts instead of 13 seconds. Below I ran some test code to prospect some ore. Simply just waits 10 seconds from the end of the prospect before prospecting again.


OMG you and everyone that have helped me get what should be something simple working are a life saver! i have spent the last 3 days trying to get this to work trying different ideas i have had to no avail, once i start something i cant get it out of my head till i finish. everyone that has helped me the last few days have been a great help giving me new ideas to try and overall getting closer to it working! thanks to snowhawk and every one that has given me some advice i now have a working way do delay in my rotation! with in the next day i should have the next release of Alpha Utilities with a much improved Prospecting, disenchanting, milling, my new farming profiles that will do every thing from planting a seed to gathering it, and the ability to auto get items out of and into your bank/gbank while prospecting/milling/disenchanting (to use the auto get items it will require a addon to work till i have some more time on my hands to code it all myself)

----------


## MyNewName

"failed to initialize properly" error? PLZ help

----------


## Sovietpanda

I have a couple of questions that I would like to ask. 
1. How come you don't support 64bit? I understand that it would require a change in the code and all that jazz, but there are A LOT more people that use 64bit windows as apposed to 32bit. (Also on a side note, I can't use this program and tmorph at the same time :'(
2. That being said, are there any other alternatives for a 64bit version of wow? Or any plans to create a 64 bit version of this program?

----------


## firepong

> I have a couple of questions that I would like to ask. 
> 1. How come you don't support 64bit? I understand that it would require a change in the code and all that jazz, but there are A LOT more people that use 64bit windows as apposed to 32bit. (Also on a side note, I can't use this program and tmorph at the same time :'(
> 2. That being said, are there any other alternatives for a 64bit version of wow? Or any plans to create a 64 bit version of this program?


No for both questions. He would have to re-write the whole program as well as get different offset's for 64bit. Almost everything is different I believe.

----------


## googlebee

> 2 problems I see:
> 1) one of your ifs is missing a "then" (elseif unitguid == 0)
> 
> also, that should be "if unitguid == nil then"... the 2nd time you are setting the unitguid you are not using the "or 0" to modify the value if nil.


Thank you Xelper, i did notice the then missing, but i wasn't aware of the nil change being needed.

So placing the Nil is the same as if there was no previous target yes?

**EDIT - Also, as for checking distance to target, which would be the best to use? 



```

and not UnitCanAttack("player", PQR_CustomTarget) or PQR_UnitDistance("player","target") 


```

In before people ask why UnitCanAttack - I was thinking that if the unit cannot attack me then I am not in melee range as well. Is PQR_UnitDistance still bugged and causing massive lag? Was reading something about that in sheurons profiles a while back.

Im in the works of adding as many viable Symbiosis abilities into one ability for all classes. 

This would be needed for Ferals when using Death Coil and not in melee range of target, or Wrath for Paladins. Just need a direction of where to go to check distance. isSpellinRange will work for ensuring player is within 40 yards, but what to do for melee distance?

Thanks





-GB

----------


## scyrnn

So I'm trying to use Nova's newly updated Fire and Frost profiles but when I do it doesn't engage in combat, even if I use a skill to try and trigger it. is there something that I am missing? kabArcane works just fine

----------


## snowhawk

> Thank you Xelper, i did notice the then missing, but i wasn't aware of the nil change being needed.
> 
> So placing the Nil is the same as if there was no previous target yes?
> 
> **EDIT - Also, as for checking distance to target, which would be the best to use? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Have you tried implementing your own PQR_UnitDistance()? (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## momo1029

> So I'm trying to use Nova's newly updated Fire and Frost profiles but when I do it doesn't engage in combat, even if I use a skill to try and trigger it. is there something that I am missing? kabArcane works just fine


remove any ability from rotation if u dont have it.
it won't fire off if you dont have

----------


## googlebee

> Have you tried implementing your own PQR_UnitDistance()? (PQR - Rotation Bot)



thanks for the heads up Snow - but i have nfc what to do with that. Perhaps I can ask Firepong for assistance , as this is primarily being made for his profile.

So back to my original question. I guess PQR_UnitDistance is still causing major lag yes?

thanks~

-GB

----------


## Helen536

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## Kinky

@scyrnn: A little bit more information would be awesome. Make sure the Data file is in the Data folder and such.

----------


## firepong

> thanks for the heads up Snow - but i have nfc what to do with that. Perhaps I can ask Firepong for assistance , as this is primarily being made for his profile.
> 
> So back to my original question. I guess PQR_UnitDistance is still causing major lag yes?
> 
> thanks~
> 
> -GB


As far as I know, my custom PQR_UnitDistance() doesn't lag. Works with well to. Can find it in my Data File. Don't know if it works on bosses with big ass hit boxes though, never tried it on em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

So this is what I have so far....honestly I am not sure if im even doing this correctly as an ability for Symbiosis (Never done multiple spells within 1 ability before)

Please feel free to critique, as Im trying to polish this up.



```

local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)local unitguid = (UnitGUID("target") or 0)local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")            if playerClass == "DRUID" then-- The Following 5 spells are for Feral Druids:if catForm ~= nil then-- Feral Spirit Wolves (From Shaman)if IsSpellKnown(110807) and UnitBuffID("Player",108381) and GetSpellCooldown(110807) == 0 then   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(110807)))-- Soul Swap (From Warlocks)elseif IsSpellKnown(110810) then        if unitguid ~= UnitGUID("target") then    unitguid = UnitGUID("target")     if EnemyHP > 25 and (not UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or not UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) and    GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 then    CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(110810)))            return true    elseif unitguid == nil then        return false    end-- Redirect (From Rogues)-- if IsSpellKnown(110730)-- Death Coil (From Deathknights)-- if IsSpellKnown(122282)-- Shattering Blow (From Warriors)-- if IsSpellKnown(112997)-- Divine Shield (From Paladins)-- if IsSpellKnown(110700) 


```

Still adding more as time permits, to eventually have this complete for all classes/specs

thanks!

-GB

** Edit 2 - IsSpellKnown does not work with SYmbiosis for the record. It simply locks up the entire profile. GetSpellInfo works fine.

----------


## HikenNoAce

gona test it out

----------


## kickmydog

> KickMyDog i have been trying your survival profile, During Lei Shi, Terrace of Endless Spring, During the Adds phase, it wont attack the adds on single target survival profile, not sure whats wrong with it...


Remove the feign death pause, That is the problem. I will have a fix for it shortly.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So this is what I have so far....honestly I am not sure if im even doing this correctly as an ability for Symbiosis (Never done multiple spells within 1 ability before)
> 
> Please feel free to critique, as Im trying to polish this up.
> 
> Still adding more as time permits, to eventually have this complete for all classes/specs
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -GB


Now I could be completely wrong, but as long as you record what class you put it on, shouldn't you still be able to just go, if SavedClass == "ROGUE" then .... elseif SavedClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then ... end

and just use the base spellid with CastSpellByName?

seems simpler that way. Was thinking about undertaking this project soon myself, but there's no way i would ever automate who it goes to haha

your way may be better for if they cast is with the profile off tho  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And for something like this.... IsPlayerSpell should definitely be used, IsSpellKnown is how you find the base spellid, IsPlayerSpell triggers true on morphed as well.

----------


## expunge

> I have a couple of questions that I would like to ask. 
> 1. How come you don't support 64bit? I understand that it would require a change in the code and all that jazz, but there are A LOT more people that use 64bit windows as apposed to 32bit. (Also on a side note, I can't use this program and tmorph at the same time :'(
> 2. That being said, are there any other alternatives for a 64bit version of wow? Or any plans to create a 64 bit version of this program?


1. The program supports 64bit windows, it doesn't support the 64 bit client. Oh no, not tmorph! 
2. The 32 bit version of wow works just fine.

----------


## Xelper

@googlebee: UnitGUID("target") will always return nil (never 0) if you do not have a target, unless you use: 

local targetGUID = UnitGUID("target") or 0
if targetGUID == 0 then
--we have no target
end

however that is also identical to:
local targetGUID = UnitGUID("target")
if targetGUID == nil then
--we have no target
end

For the Symbiosis question, you can probably do something like this: 

Obviously this is not all you need, you need to make sure the spell is off CD, etc... but it should at least get you close to be able to detect what class and what spell ID to use... and how to use it.



```
local playerSymb = UnitBuffID("player", 110309)
if PQ_SymbUnit == nil then
    PQ_SymbUnit = ""
end
local unitSymb = UnitBuffID(PQ_SymbUnit, 110309, "PLAYER")
if playerSymb ~= nil and unitSymb == nil then
    for i=1,40 do
        local unitCheck = "raid"..i
        if UnitExists(unitCheck) then
            local symbiosis = UnitBuffID(unitCheck, 110309, "PLAYER")
            if symbiosis then
                PQ_SymbUnit = unitCheck
                break
            end
        end
    end
end


if UnitExists(PQ_SymbUnit) then
    local _, unitClass = UnitClass(PQ_SymbUnit)
    if unitClass == "PALADIN" then
        PQ_SymbSpellID =  Spell ID here
    else if targetClass == "PRIEST" then
        PQ_SymbSpellID = Spell ID here
    end
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_SymbSpellID))
end
```

----------


## rovillien

> If somebody wants to make me a pvp 70 sub rogue rotation I'd be happy to pay them for their efforts.


try sheuron's old 4.3.4 profile and also blinded's old pve profile ( i switch between those two because sheurons has more survive ability and cc and blinded has the insane burst down) so if your with a healer go blinded if your goin with a dps go sheuron's

Ps: if you cant find it in the old posts i can try to .rar mine and upload it

----------


## googlebee

> @googlebee: UnitGUID("target") will always return nil (never 0) if you do not have a target, unless you use: 
> 
> local targetGUID = UnitGUID("target") or 0
> if targetGUID == 0 then
> --we have no target
> end
> 
> however that is also identical to:
> local targetGUID = UnitGUID("target")
> ...


tyvm for clearing that up Xelper, and Bu_.

The Code you linked above Xelper looks as if your also automating casting of Symbiosis on a player, which I do not want to do. There are plenty of adons to help people with casting Symbiosis. I only want to automate the use of said symbiosis spell under said conditions.

I guess my confusion still lies within GUID. When you say we have no target, ( if targetGUID == 0 or Nil ) you mean there is no target selected yes? What also needs to be checked is if there was a previous target after we have selected a new target. hence the automation of Soul Swap being triggered. I dont want Soul Swap to trigger if i have a target with no previous target. If that makes sense.

The reason for using Soul Swap is to reapply the existing Rake and Rip from your previous target to your new one. So naturally if i was to engage a boss and have it as a *Target* I dont want Soul Swap to trigger at that point unless of course i had Rake and Rip on a previous target prior to having the boss targetted. 

*The only way I can see this working is by using Focus, once you have switched target, and target is not Focus, check focus for Rake and Rip, if present - cast Soul Swap on new target. The problem is this is a one way trip. It would be nice to be able to use it both ways. But unless your updating your focus after each Soul Swap is triggered....hmm. Perhaps that could work?* Is it possible to have PQR Set a target to Focus after an action?

-GB

----------


## luckysurfcs

is there a prot pally profile knocking about?  :Smile:

----------


## googlebee

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)

Nudex has a decent one . Haven't tried Avery's

----------


## Valma

> tyvm for clearing that up Xelper, and Bu_.
> 
> The Code you linked above Xelper looks as if your also automating casting of Symbiosis on a player, which I do not want to do. There are plenty of adons to help people with casting Symbiosis. I only want to automate the use of said symbiosis spell under said conditions.
> 
> I guess my confusion still lies within GUID. When you say we have no target, ( if targetGUID == 0 or Nil ) you mean there is no target selected yes? What also needs to be checked is if there was a previous target after we have selected a new target. hence the automation of Soul Swap being triggered. I dont want Soul Swap to trigger if i have a target with no previous target. If that makes sense.
> 
> The reason for using Soul Swap is to reapply the existing Rake and Rip from your previous target to your new one. So naturally if i was to engage a boss and have it as a *Target* I dont want Soul Swap to trigger at that point unless of course i had Rake and Rip on a previous target prior to having the boss targetted. 
> 
> *The only way I can see this working is by using Focus, once you have switched target, and target is not Focus, check focus for Rake and Rip, if present - cast Soul Swap on new target. The problem is this is a one way trip. It would be nice to be able to use it both ways. But unless your updating your focus after each Soul Swap is triggered....hmm. Perhaps that could work?* Is it possible to have PQR Set a target to Focus after an action?
> ...


FocusUnit()

To impliment smartcasting of soulswap you will need to parse combatlog events,no other way so far,or atleast others are even more complicated.If not then just use soulswap from target to focus if you have focus or soulswap on target if no focus and have soulswap buff.

----------


## googlebee

**Edit - Soul Swap for Symbiosis

So not sure if I did this correctly. Hopefully someone with more knowledge in code can see what I'm trying to do here.



```

local unitguid1 = (UnitGUID("target")  local unitguid2 = (UnitGUID("focus")local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid1 ~= UnitGUID("target") then  unitguid1 = UnitGUID("target")  end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, check cd on Soul Swap, and cast Soul swap on current target, then set current target -- to new Focus.    if EnemyHP > 20 and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822) or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079)) and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 thenCastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(110810))) then FocusUnit("target")    return true-- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.   elseif unitguid2 ~= UnitGUID("focus") then    unitguid2 = UnitGUID("focus")    end    if (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then    return false   end  end endend 


```

Please let me know what I am doing wrong here if you understand what I am trying to do. Player would need to set the boss as focus to start.

thanks!

-GB

----------


## SpankThru

Hi, I'm using ProtWarrior Rotation from Sheuron and works perfectly, but I was wondering if it is possible to disable chat messages when I change a single rotation to AoE rotation (blue messages on chat I mean). Thanks for the help and congratulations on the site.

----------


## googlebee

> Hi, I'm using ProtWarrior Rotation from Sheuron and works perfectly, but I was wondering if it is possible to disable chat messages when I change a single rotation to AoE rotation (blue messages on chat I mean). Thanks for the help and congratulations on the site.


click on settings in PQR's main window - Uncheck Show messages in chat

----------


## luckysurfcs

thats Googlebee/SpankThru  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi, I'm using ProtWarrior Rotation from Sheuron and works perfectly, but I was wondering if it is possible to disable chat messages when I change a single rotation to AoE rotation (blue messages on chat I mean). Thanks for the help and congratulations on the site.


Just for your information the chat messages that show are ONLY VISIBLE FOR YOU and nobody else, so really nothing to worry about there if you thought so.  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> **Edit - Soul Swap for Symbiosis
> 
> So not sure if I did this correctly. Hopefully someone with more knowledge in code can see what I'm trying to do here.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local unitguid1 = (UnitGUID("target")  local unitguid2 = (UnitGUID("focus")local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid1 ~= UnitGUID("target") then  unitguid1 = UnitGUID("target")  end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, check cd on Soul Swap, and cast Soul swap on current target, then set current target -- to new Focus.    if EnemyHP > 20 and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822) or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079)) and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 thenCastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(110810))) then FocusUnit("target")    return true-- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.   elseif unitguid2 ~= UnitGUID("focus") then    unitguid2 = UnitGUID("focus")    end    if (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then    return false   end  end endend 
> ...


It will take me a minute or so, so getting this in place to give Google Hope  :Stick Out Tongue:  I helped CT code his old old SS code, and it's basically the same philosophy.

*edit*
now that im really looking at this, i really am not following your logic chain here lol

if focus has the debuffs, and not target, why aren't we just SSing on to the target and staying on the target?

also you have WAY to may ends  :Stick Out Tongue: 

also i don't really see UnitGUIDs being used the way they should be. What you're going here is basically using it as a UnitExists check but even that is going to nil out :-/

i'll paste your old code on top of mine, but even more probably wont work the way you want it to



```

local unitguid1 = (UnitGUID("target"))  local unitguid2 = (UnitGUID("focus"))local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unitguid1 ~= UnitGUID("target") then  unitguid1 = UnitGUID("target")end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, check cd on Soul Swap, and cast Soul swap on current target, then set current target -- to new Focus.if EnemyHP > 20   and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822)   or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079))   and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110810), "focus")     FocusUnit("target")    return true-- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.elseif unitguid2 ~= UnitGUID("focus") then  unitguid2 = UnitGUID("focus")endif (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then  return falseend-- Bu_Ba_911s code changeslocal unit1 = UnitExists("target")local unit2 = UnitExists("focus")local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unit1 and unit2 then  -- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.  if (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then    return false  elseif UnitBuffID("player", SSBUFFID) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SS), "target")    return true  end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, check cd on Soul Swap, and cast Soul swap on current target, then set current target   -- to new Focus.  if EnemyHP > 20     and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822)     or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079))     and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 then      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110810), "focus")       FocusUnit("target")      return true    endend 


```

----------


## Roxor77

> Remove the feign death pause, That is the problem. I will have a fix for it shortly.


Thanks KMD, your profile is the best ! so are you ! hehe

----------


## kuukuu

> Thank you Xelper, i did notice the then missing, but i wasn't aware of the nil change being needed.
> 
> So placing the Nil is the same as if there was no previous target yes?
> 
> **EDIT - Also, as for checking distance to target, which would be the best to use? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


For checking if you're in melee distance, at least for my monk, I've been using IsSpellinRange with jab and it's seems to be working fine, even on bosses with giant ass hitboxes like elegon so far. Could try something like that since it doesn't cause lag.

----------


## skiesaregrey

Paid Cokx Druid PvP package reworked for free. Feral, Boomkin, and Resto profiles all included.

freebie.rar

Enjoy!

----------


## kierantguestie

Is this bot alot better than honorbuddy for arena? and whats the best druid feral cc for arena?

----------


## googlebee

> It will take me a minute or so, so getting this in place to give Google Hope  I helped CT code his old old SS code, and it's basically the same philosophy.
> 
> *edit*
> now that im really looking at this, i really am not following your logic chain here lol
> 
> if focus has the debuffs, and not target, why aren't we just SSing on to the target and staying on the target?
> 
> also you have WAY to may ends 
> 
> ...


AHH! Actually Bu you are getting close to what I want to do. Just need to change it to this:



```

local unit1 = UnitExists("target")local unit2 = UnitExists("focus")local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unit1 and unit2 then  -- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.  if (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then    return false  elseif UnitBuffID("player", SSBUFFID) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SS), "target")    return true  end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, check cd on Soul Swap, check that current target is not focus target, then cast SS and set  target to new focus          if EnemyHP > 20     and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822)     or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079))     and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 and  unit1 then    -- **need to check if current target is not focus here!**      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110810), "target") -- Changed this to target as your checking focus for debuff to SS to target      FocusUnit("target")      return true    endend 


```

Just need to know how to code if the current target is Not focus - then that should work fine i think. Would unit1 go there? or is it something else.

@Ku - thank you, that helps alot  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

@valma nice to see you back on here , any profiles in the making  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sivers

so what Resto Shaman profiles are everyone using? I did some searching and couldn't seem to find anything that was of good quality post-5.0.

there's gotta be something good out there!  :Smile:

----------


## abndrew82

> so what Resto Shaman profiles are everyone using? I did some searching and couldn't seem to find anything that was of good quality post-5.0.
> 
> there's gotta be something good out there!


I am using Sheepmoons, its not been updated in awhile but works for running Heroics and LFR. Hoping someone comes out with a newer more updated version, or updates his.

Link to Sheepmoon's thread - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)

----------


## Beelzix

would anyone happen to have a link to a pvp mistweaver prof?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> would anyone happen to have a link to a pvp mistweaver prof?


WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

You could find what you look after there.

----------


## magenpriest

Hello,
For auto copy Lightning Fist from Feng the Accursed (MSV). I have an idea, just wanna focus my OT and target Feng. When Feng channel Lightning Fist (target) on my OT (focus), then auto click ExtraActionButton1. So i have 2 questions:
1. How to get channel info on boss and run macro ExtraActionButton1 on focus target (OT)?
2. How to check my ExtraActionButton1 spell info so make sure this spell is Lightning Fist to auto cast on boss with Epicenter spell?

Example code:


```

local spellLightningFists = GetSpellInfo(106371)
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTime = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")
if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == spellLightningFists then
       RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
       return true
end 


```

----------


## kclux

What happened to the healer love ?  :Smile:  We used to have several awesome healing profile and now I think there is not even one ( paid or free ) that is up to date with things like Tsulong and the current bad encounter debuffs. Or is there one that I am missing ?

----------


## googlebee

> Hello,
> For auto copy Lightning Fist from Feng the Accursed (MSV). I have an idea, just wanna focus my OT and target Feng. When Feng channel Lightning Fist (target) on my OT (focus), then auto click ExtraActionButton1. So i have 2 questions:
> 1. How to get channel info on boss and run macro ExtraActionButton1 on focus target (OT)?
> 2. How to check my ExtraActionButton1 spell info so make sure this spell is Lightning Fist to auto cast on boss with Epicenter spell?
> 
> Example code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Not sure if this will work, used Xelpers code and redid it for Feng.



```

for i=1,4 do    local bossCheck = "boss"..i    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed                        --grab spell names for abilities:                local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157)                local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)                                    --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists                if bossCasting == lightningFists then                    TargetUnit(focus)                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier)                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                end                                --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter                if bossCasting == epiCenter then                    TargetUnit(bosscheck)                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists)                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                end 


```

feel free to test it out.

----------


## ace99ro

only one is nova's resto drood , and also there is an edit of nova's holy pala to work with eternal flame mode

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What happened to the healer love ?  We used to have several awesome healing profile and now I think there is not even one ( paid or free ) that is up to date with things like Tsulong and the current bad encounter debuffs. Or is there one that I am missing ?


Since I manually heal, I haven't really looked into encounter based code. I am planning on adding it in my next resto druid update tho (to some extent)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone, I just uploaded a significantly updated/upgraded version of my pre-MoP retribution profile. If interested, please visit this thread.

Please leave constructive feedback/suggestions since I don't play ret at the moment :P

Cheers!

Dominium

----------


## averykey

> Hey everyone, I just uploaded a significantly updated/upgraded version of my pre-MoP retribution profile. If interested, please visit this thread.
> 
> Please leave constructive feedback/suggestions since I don't play ret at the moment :P
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dominium


Posted on your thread



Mentally, can you paste the code you wrote here, or in my thread? Something is wrong with my private messages. No one can send me any for some reason.

----------


## Dominium

> Posted on your thread


Saw that and responded, thanks  :Smile: 

As for 'going through' the profile - remember that there are quite a few abilities that I made while testing, so check the Rotation to make sure that if you wanna comment on something that you aren't commenting on some test or old ability :P

----------


## averykey

Anyone have the updated code for amber shaper, the current code errors and I don't know why.

----------


## Xelper

I was working out why my code doesn't interrupt the huge red guy, but haven't been able to actually get reshaped to test it (and we 1 shot it on heroic this week... soooo... maybe next week unless someone else comes up with a solution.)

Here is my current boss special ability, it at least interrupts the players own cast. 
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WBvBsKYs

Not sure if it will interrupt the boss or not. Didn't work for me last time I tried.

EDIT: BTW just updated it slightly, MIGHT work now.

----------


## Sivers

> I am using Sheepmoons, its not been updated in awhile but works for running Heroics and LFR. Hoping someone comes out with a newer more updated version, or updates his.
> 
> Link to Sheepmoon's thread - http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] MOP profiles)


thanks! it seems to be working fine for my purposes. hopefully someone will keep it updated for any future changes though!

----------


## averykey

> I was working out why my code doesn't interrupt the huge red guy, but haven't been able to actually get reshaped to test it (and we 1 shot it on heroic this week... soooo... maybe next week unless someone else comes up with a solution.)
> 
> Here is my current boss special ability, it at least interrupts the players own cast. 
> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=73U2UiPq
> 
> Not sure if it will interrupt the boss or not. Didn't work for me last time I tried.
> 
> EDIT: BTW just updated it slightly, MIGHT work now.


I will give it a try, you updated the pastebin, right?

----------


## paintpauller

any1 know why this is not working its just trying to cast it on ppl even if they dont have Pheromones.



```

local Pheromones = UnitAura("mouseover", "Pheromones")
if UnitExists("mouseover") then
    if Pheromones == "Pheromones" then
        if PQR_SpellAvailable(6940) then
            return true
        end    
    end
end 


```

----------


## Xelper

> I will give it a try, you updated the pastebin, right?



yeah I did

EDIT: Okay I see why it doesn't work now. It returns true on boss1, so it never gets to boss2 because you have reshape life on you. 


```
return true --prevent the rotation from executing while reshaped
```

I'll post an updated PasteBin soon.

EDIT: This one should work now: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WBvBsKYs

In my testing Amber Monstrosity is always boss2, so it won't be a problem how I am doing it.

----------


## myojinyahiko

Hmm, any reason why Xelper's interrupt simply isn't working? I had to change the return on class check from Spell Lock to Command Demon because of Grimoire of Sacrifice. I changed the PQR_Percentage to 72 and the delay to 0.9. What I'm confused on is why both Percentage and Delay exist, is that to prevent it from kicking incredibly short abilities based on Percentage? Other than those 3 changes, I haven't made any other changes. I've tried adding print chats to -- Initialize -- while on Profile level of Debug yet it doesn't print anything. To me it looks like it's not running through it at all. All Abilities on the Interrupt rotation are on current. Any ideas? Going to test on an alt to see if it works with other classes other than lock.

Edit: Not working on Pally either.

I have the most recent version =(

Regardless, great bot you guys made. This thing is amazing!

----------


## snowhawk

> any1 know why this is not working its just trying to cast it on ppl even if they dont have Pheromones.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local Pheromones = UnitAura("mouseover", "Pheromones")
if UnitExists("mouseover") then
    if Pheromones == "Pheromones" then
        if PQR_SpellAvailable(6940) then
            return true
        end    
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ```


On the function settings, did you setup the spell id and the target to mouseover? Testing it with Unending breath, seems to be working fine as you coded it.

----------


## paintpauller

> On the function settings, did you setup the spell id and the target to mouseover? Testing it with Unending breath, seems to be working fine as you coded it.


ya its set up right it is ignoring the if Pheromones == "Pheromones" then part and just casting it on every thing even if they dont have the dbuff

----------


## snippetsr

Hi can someone plz link a good frost DK profile. would be greatly appreciated

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Hi can someone plz link a good frost DK profile. would be greatly appreciated


search for Rubim, pretty awesome DK profile I used it to get to 90.

----------


## Subversor

> Hi can someone plz link a good frost DK profile. would be greatly appreciated


[Good DW profile]

[Another good frost profile, both DW and 2h]

[Good 2h PvP profile]

----------


## DiabloFan

Spell delays don't seem to function correctly for Prot/Ret Paladins due to Sanctity of Battle. They have separate GCD times for abilities affected by the talent and spell delays only seem to work when the ability is used during a GCD caused by an ability unaffected by said talent.

Using Hammer of Justice when it's off cooldown during a Crusader Strike GCD results in this:


Using Hammer of Justice when it's off cooldown during a Hand of Freedom GCD functions normally:


Is there any way to get around this?

----------


## azergod

looking for a free warrior pvp profile, find bubbas but dunno feels something off...

----------


## xodnaxo

Paladin xelper profile worked perfect until I reached level 84, now it just keeps on with spell not ready yet then eventually does nothing.

----------


## triggersad

Shueron.. if u can, could you please update your resto shaman profile, I would really love if there was a lightning bolt button..to over ride heals. I tried adding that in my self but its not working correctly. As well of all the non healing spells, like hof 5 and 6 boss. Again I tried using bubba can heal fn, but cant get it working. I see every othrr class being updated but nothing for resto shamans

----------


## Dominium

Editing my main post to be much more... readable, also, I have released a Retribution PvP profile - go check it out!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

No matter what locale is used _raid1_ will always be _raid1_ and _boss1_ will always be _boss1_, is that correct?

----------


## googlebee

Posting this once again for feedback. 

1) I have no way to test it (No lock)
2) is the logic correct?


This is a slightly edited version of what Bu came up with for me. (Thanks Bu!)

*Symbiosis - Warlock > Feral - Soul Swap*



```

local unit1 = UnitExists("target")local unit2 = UnitExists("focus")local EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if unit1 and unit2 then  -- If the current target has rake or rip we do nothing.  if (UnitDebuffID("target",1822) or UnitDebuffID("target",1079)) then    return false  elseif UnitBuffID("player", SSBUFFID) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SS), "target")    return true  end  -- If the current focus has rake or rip, health check on target, check debuff on focus, check cd on Soul Swap, -- check  that current target is not focus target, then cast SS and set  target to new focus          if EnemyHP > 20     and (UnitDebuffID("focus",1822)     or UnitDebuffID("focus",1079))     and GetSpellCooldown(110810) == 0 and  unit1 then    -- **checking that current target is NOT focus**      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(110810), "target") -- Changed this to target as your checking focus for debuff to SS to target      FocusUnit("target")      return true    endend 


```

Thanks much!

-GB

----------


## magenpriest

> Not sure if this will work, used Xelpers code and redid it for Feng.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i=1,4 do
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i
    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)
        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)
        
        if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed
        
                --grab spell names for abilities:
                local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157)
                local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)    
                
                --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists
                if bossCasting == lightningFists then
                    TargetUnit(focus)
                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier)
                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
                end
                
                --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter
                if bossCasting == epiCenter then
                    TargetUnit(bosscheck)
                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists)
                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")
                end 
> 
> 
> ...


Will try and feedback you soon, thank you for your help and your great guardian profile! (+rep)

----------


## Ginostylez

Hey i'd GREATLY appreciate it if anyone can help with this,
I am using Interrupt (Xelper) as a warrior, and every time i try to heroic leap (and demoralizing banner) when someone is trying to cast something not in range of me it spams pummel and makes my heroic leap green circle disappear every time i try and use it

if anyone can help as to how i can fix this would be great!!!

thanks

----------


## Rubim

> Hey i'd GREATLY appreciate it if anyone can help with this,
> I am using Interrupt (Xelper) as a warrior, and every time i try to heroic leap (and demoralizing banner) when someone is trying to cast something not in range of me it spams pummel and makes my heroic leap green circle disappear every time i try and use it
> 
> if anyone can help as to how i can fix this would be great!!!
> 
> thanks


You need to pause your rotation to be able to use "area spells", or it will be canceled.

----------


## Ginostylez

crap so there is no way at all?  :Frown:

----------


## Ginostylez

aside from pausing the bot :S

----------


## cassrgs

> crap so there is no way at all?


you could try to create a interrupt ability within your rotation with a range check for pummel and not use the default interrupt

something like 



```

if UnitCastingInfo("target") and IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 then
        CastSpellByName("Pummel")
return true
    end 


```

or try to edit the interrupt - initialize - and where it is



```

elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
            return 6552 


```

you change for 



```

elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
if CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1 then
            return 6552
end 


```


this way it will only try to interrupt if in range so if its out of range it will do something else and wont break the aim for your leap

----------


## Ginostylez

ok so where do i add this code? im so confused with all of this lol :S

there's either::
-initialize-
-- Variables: Interrupt --
Interrupt (Arena)
Interrupt (Focus)
Interrupt (Target)

----------


## Rubim

> No matter what locale is used _raid1_ will always be _raid1_ and _boss1_ will always be _boss1_, is that correct?


Exactly.

10chars

----------


## cassrgs

@gino: just edited my previous post with some extra stuff

----------


## cassrgs

So I created this ability to use on my hunter profile for when I have a ferocity pet and he dies to cast the pet "brez". but it doesnt work T.T



```

if UnitExists("pet") ~= nil
and UnitIsDead("pet") 
and PQR_SpellAvailable(55709)
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(55709))
then return true
end 


```

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Ginostylez

> you could try to create a interrupt ability within your rotation with a range check for pummel and not use the default interrupt
> 
> something like 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitCastingInfo("target") and IsSpellInRange("Pummel", "target") == 1 then        CastSpellByName("Pummel")return true    end 
> ...



okay i really appreciate you helping me but it still breaks it if its kind of close, how can i make it the most minimum distant to not break it? also will this work for all focus and target?

----------


## cassrgs

Well since CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) its still around 10 yards you could try to use the function Firepong posted bellow to specify other distance value for your check

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2512291 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## myojinyahiko

> Hey i'd GREATLY appreciate it if anyone can help with this,
> I am using Interrupt (Xelper) as a warrior, and every time i try to heroic leap (and demoralizing banner) when someone is trying to cast something not in range of me it spams pummel and makes my heroic leap green circle disappear every time i try and use it
> 
> if anyone can help as to how i can fix this would be great!!!
> 
> thanks


I can't get Xelper's Interrupt to work at all on any toon =(

----------


## Ginostylez

> Well since CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) its still around 10 yards you could try to use the function Firepong posted bellow to specify other distance value for your check
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2512291 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


okay , what exactly do i do with that code? and how do i implement it lol :S

----------


## cukiemunster

> Posting this once again for feedback. 
> 
> 1) I have no way to test it (No lock)
> 2) is the logic correct?
> 
> 
> This is a slightly edited version of what Bu came up with for me. (Thanks Bu!)
> 
> *Symbiosis - Warlock > Feral - Soul Swap*
> ...


Bump for help with this, since I want/need this too lol

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> So I created this ability to use on my hunter profile for when I have a ferocity pet and he dies to cast the pet "brez". but it doesnt work T.T
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("pet") ~= nil
and UnitIsDead("pet") 
and PQR_SpellAvailable(55709)
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(55709))
then return true
end 
> 
> 
> ...


I think UnitExists will be TRUE even if your pet is dead.

----------


## cassrgs

> I think UnitExists will be TRUE even if your pet is dead.


I believe the problem lies elsewhere since with those changes its working (more or less, gotta put more conditionals like range check and if its on combat)




```

local Heartdebuff = UnitDebuffID("player", 55711)
 if UnitExists("pet") ~= nil
and UnitIsDead("pet") and not Heartdebuff
then 
CastSpellByName("Heart of the Phoenix")
return true
end 


```

Probably if im using Cunning or tenacity pet the code will hang the rotation (since they dont have the spell and i didnt put a check for it)

----------


## Dimonoff

```

local SPELL = 119582local Shuffle,_,_,_,_,_,ShuffleTime = UnitBuffID("player", 115307)local HStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124273)local MStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124274)local LStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124275)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL)and PlayerCombat then        if HStagger then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL))        return true    elseif MStagger and ShuffleTime - GetTime() > 2 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL))        return true    elseif  LStagger and ShuffleTime - GetTime() > 8 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL))        return true                    end        end 


```

Why it does not work?

If only HStagger on me it works perfectly but if MStagger or LStagger not working until manually use Blackout Kick

----------


## Valma

> @valma nice to see you back on here , any profiles in the making


As always - it's my ultimate warlock profile. Still have some issues with this or that boss around. And its hard for me to fix them due to lack of time for testing(very busy on work ATM).

If you want guys - I can update svn with latest profile,but beware it may break rotation on some bosses,besides of this it works perfectly.

Oh,and forgot to say that in this version there are no "affdots like" dot clipping.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice to hear from you again Valma, you were the main reason I leveled a Warlock back then ^^ What bosses are there issues with?

----------


## Valma

> Nice to hear from you again Valma, you were the main reason I leveled a Warlock back then ^^ What bosses are there issues with?


Actually something strange going on with my custom soulswap after soulburn code.For standart rotation it works perfectly no matter on what target rotation tryes to sbss(mouseover,focus,target) but when it comes to rotations where I use boss1-5 it starts to sbss constantly while I will not run out of soulshards and after soulburn is cast rotation will follow it with soulswap directly to "target" and not on unit which is triggered soulburn to be cast.(I wrote this assuming that you know philosophy of how I handle units on multidot fights)

Actually I've seen this only on Will of the Emperor,dunno why.Because I use boss1-5 on other fights too.Maybe the problem is directly in WotE encounter.

----------


## Ninjaderp

That sucks, maybe you could ask Nilrem about it since he's pretty into affliction-profiles.

----------


## Valma

You know that the hight benefits are only possible if you do some hard work(hard code in our example). So what I am talking about is - my MOP code became much more complicated in comparission to Cata one,so sometimes even I have problems in finding "where the **** in this 3,5k strokes of code I've implimented <paste a word> and how the **** I've named it".

I'm not saying something offencive about anyone,but seems like I will fix it faster by myself.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I have no doubts in you mate, hope you find that. 3.5k is a lot of code to skim through...

----------


## ktsiak

does anyone happen to know any warrior pvp profile?i used pvp nova arms but yesterday for a non apparent to me reason the specific profile doesn work on targets!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

I have updated my Monk Mistweaver profile to support all locales (hopefully).
Still works perfectly on enUS.

Always looking for more feedback, so I went global.

See signature for link to profile post.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> As always - it's my ultimate warlock profile. Still have some issues with this or that boss around. And its hard for me to fix them due to lack of time for testing(very busy on work ATM).
> 
> If you want guys - I can update svn with latest profile,but beware it may break rotation on some bosses,besides of this it works perfectly.
> 
> Oh,and forgot to say that in this version there are no "affdots like" dot clipping.


id be happy give it a bash lock is my alt fun char so not too fussy if 1 or 2 bosses aint workin atm rep'ed allrdy cos loved cata 1 so much  :Smile:

----------


## Vengfull

Just thought i'd drop in and say i've been using this for about 4 months now, Will never go back to HB's CR's. This thing is insane and the community that helps drive it is amazing.

Thanks to Xelper and all of the profile writers!  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Veng yeah PQR is fantastic, sometimes I do like to use HB for example healing since they also got some amazing CR's for that (tuanha, holypala. m.a.d, restodruid) but for pure dps and tanking I allways use PQR. ^^

----------


## travis2861

I've been using PQR for over a year now almost every single day, and had the thread open in at least one tab for that entire duration seeing this program grow and flourish into what it is today is absolutely amazing, I hope that both Xelper and all the profile devs have a happy holiday season!

----------


## joneskull

Does the "Actions" part of the ability editor actually work, it does not seem as tho it uses the commands. I am using /equipslot 16 (weapon name) and it does nothing, even though the macro in game works. Anyone know why this is, or how to swap weapons using PQR? thanks!

----------


## averykey

Update for ret/prot

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

double jeopardy isn't working anymore valma =/ , not sure why. Haven't changed any of the code.
mentally, my private messaging is broken if you are trying to reach me that way, please post the code here.

bunch of fixes to prot
fixed a weird bug on bosses where the profile would freeze up
added hammer of wrath to prot
changed manual to check if in combat, face pulled a few bosses using alt. Lol
changed execution sentence for ret, checks for ha/aw cd so you don't waste es

edit: added xelper's amber shaper code

----------


## expunge

> Update for ret/prot
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> 
> double jeopardy isn't working anymore valma =/ , not sure why. Haven't changed any of the code.
> mentally, my private messaging is broken if you are trying to reach me that way, please post the code here.
> 
> bunch of fixes to prot
> fixed a weird bug on bosses where the profile would freeze up
> ...


Mentally is on vacation :P

----------


## replikatoren

Hey guys,
need some help. Can someone tell me how to code autoIntervene on Member if they`re for example Scatter Shotted?
Thanks so far.

----------


## Dimonoff

Who can help? Why this code does not work? 


```

local SPELL = 119582local Shuffle,_,_,_,_,_,ShuffleTime = UnitBuffID("player", 115307)local HStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124273)local MStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124274)local LStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124275)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL) and PlayerCombat then        if HStagger then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)            return true        end      if MStagger and ShuffleTime - GetTime() >= 2 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)            return true         end    if  LStagger and ShuffleTime - GetTime() >= 8 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)            return true         end    end 


```

Bot does not want to skip this step , when the player has Stagger but no buff Shuffle. It just stops

----------


## DiabloFan

> Who can help? Why this code does not work? 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Bot does not want to skip this step , when the player has Stagger but no buff Shuffle. It just stops


That's because ShuffleTime will return nil when Shuffle isn't up. You can either check that Shuffle is up before calculating ShuffleTime which would look like this:



```

local SPELL = 119582
local Shuffle,_,_,_,_,_,ShuffleTime = UnitBuffID("player", 115307)
local HStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124273)
local MStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124274)
local LStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124275)
     if PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL) and PlayerCombat then
        if HStagger then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true
        end
      if MStagger and Shuffle and ShuffleTime - GetTime() >= 2 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true 
        end
    if  LStagger and Shuffle and ShuffleTime - GetTime() >= 8 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true
         end
    end 


```

Or you can return 0 for ShuffleTime when Shuffle isn't up which would look like this:



```

local SPELL = 119582
local Shuffle,_,_,_,_,_,ShuffleTime = UnitBuffID("player", 115307)
local HStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124273)
local MStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124274)
local LStagger = UnitDebuffID("player", 124275)
 if Shuffle then
   ShuffleTime = ShuffleTime - GetTime()
else
   ShuffleTime = 0
end
     if PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL) and PlayerCombat then
        if HStagger then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true
        end
      if MStagger and ShuffleTime >= 2 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true 
        end
    if  LStagger and ShuffleTime >= 8 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)
            return true
         end
    end 


```

----------


## Kinky

Hey people! I'm in Norway now. Been a few hectic days for me but I'm here!
@avery: Let me unpack my laptop and I'll post the code for you here instead.  :Smile:

----------


## Dimonoff

DiabloFan , Tnx

----------


## magenpriest

> Hello there again everyone, for the most part my rogue profiles are 100% done at the moment... I'm releasing them as completed. Please inform me of anything that might need adjustments. I've implemented a spec check, so you can actually load any of them, for instance Subtlety and if you're in Combat it'll go to combat... or if you already have Subtlety loaded and you switch to mutilate then it'll switch to that profile. No need to alt tab!
> 
> Please give feedback as to what might need to be changed.


Awesome Ass rogue profile. +rep!

----------


## Huntzafro

Having problems with the updater, when I press download latest version nothing happens

----------


## Soapbox

Im looking for a way (without having to create a boss list) ti identify if my target is a boss or not (heroic dungeons and raid bosses). Any idea?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Im looking for a way (without having to create a boss list) ti identify if my target is a boss or not (heroic dungeons and raid bosses). Any idea?


UnitLevel - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Can check if it returns -1, which would mean it's a boss.

or

UnitIsUnit - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

And just simply check if the target is boss1, 2, etc.

----------


## averykey

> Im looking for a way (without having to create a boss list) ti identify if my target is a boss or not (heroic dungeons and raid bosses). Any idea?




```

local bossExists = nillocal bossTarget = nilfor i=1,4 do    local bossCheck = "boss"..i    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then        bossExists = true        if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck, "target") then            bossTarget = bossCheck        end    endend 


```

if bossExists ~= nil 
checks for boss

if bossTarget ~= nil
checks if current target is a boss




> Hey people! I'm in Norway now. Been a few hectic days for me but I'm here!
> @avery: Let me unpack my laptop and I'll post the code for you here instead.


Thank you!

----------


## expunge

> Im looking for a way (without having to create a boss list) ti identify if my target is a boss or not (heroic dungeons and raid bosses). Any idea?


I thought bosses returned as -1?



```

        if UnitLevel("target") == -1 


```

----------


## Soapbox

> I thought bosses returned as -1?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         if UnitLevel("target") == -1 
> 
> 
> ```


it does, for raid bosses only. However, this does not work for Heroic dungeon bosses. 

And Avery, im not really tracking how that works(heroic dungeons), will it work on dungeon heroic bosses?

----------


## Valma

> Update for ret/prot
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> 
> double jeopardy isn't working anymore valma =/ , not sure why. Haven't changed any of the code.
> mentally, my private messaging is broken if you are trying to reach me that way, please post the code here.
> 
> bunch of fixes to prot
> fixed a weird bug on bosses where the profile would freeze up
> ...


Try to change COMBAT_LOG_EVENT to COMBAR_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED. Seems like you have some filters specified on combat log which doesnt allow you to parse damage done from you.

----------


## js1974

Can someone help me get this straightened out, I'm not 100% sure what I need to change to make this work properly but I want it to work anytime Raid, Instance, Solo as long as I'm in combat.



```

if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then   if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108271), "player")    endend 


```

Right now it seems to rarely work in or out of instances.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can someone help me get this straightened out, I'm not 100% sure what I need to change to make this work properly but I want it to work anytime Raid, Instance, Solo as long as I'm in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then   if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108271), "player")    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108271), "player")
end

all you really need since your using a mod key

----------


## averykey

> it does, for raid bosses only. However, this does not work for Heroic dungeon bosses. 
> 
> And Avery, im not really tracking how that works(heroic dungeons), will it work on dungeon heroic bosses?


yes, my es code. Might give you an idea on how to use it.



```

if not IsPlayerSpell(114157) then return false endlocal goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698)local awSTART, awDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(31884)local haSTART, haDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(105809)local bossExists = nillocal bossTarget = nil    for i=1,4 do    local bossCheck = "boss"..i    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then        bossExists = true        if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck, "target") then            bossTarget = bossCheck        end    endend    if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then    if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) then        if bossExists == nil then            return true        else            if (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) or PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or (goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION <= 20 and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 0)            or (awSTART - GetTime() + awDURATION <= 10 and awSTART - GetTime() + awDURATION > 0) or (haSTART - GetTime() + haDURATION <= 10 and haSTART - GetTime() + haDURATION > 0) then return false end                if (not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) == nil) or UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() <= 21 then                    if bossTarget ~= nil then                        return true                    end                end            end        endelseif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395)     or PQR_SpellAvailable(20271)     or PQR_SpellAvailable(31935)    or (UnitBuffID("player", 85416) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5)    or (switch == true and PQR_SpellAvailable(26573)) then return false end        if switch == false then        if bossExists == nil then            return true        elseif bossTarget ~= nil then            return true        end    elseif switch == true then        if PQR_SpellAvailable(26573) then             return false        elseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(26573) then            if bossExists == nil then                return true            elseif bossTarget ~= nil then                return true            end        end    endend 


```




> Try to change COMBAT_LOG_EVENT to COMBAR_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED. Seems like you have some filters specified on combat log which doesnt allow you to parse damage done from you.


will try, thanks for the reply. 

edit: Will it still work for people who might have it filtered? or do I need to check for both.

----------


## icotulookin

Am I completely retarded.... I just came back to WoW and i can't get PQR to work on my RET pally or my Feral Druid except for KittyAoE(Firekitte). Frist DK works, Warrior works, Ele Shammy works, Mage works, Rogue but not Feral or Ret Pally. Nothing works for ret and isn't the developer a ret pally? Please tell me I am just doing something really wrong. Help would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## cukiemunster

Did you update to the latest profiles for what ever class you are using? Depending on how long you were gone, the old profiles may not work anymore because of Spell IDs

----------


## icotulookin

I used the automatic updater when I came back. I downloaded the new one. Am I doing it wrong?

----------


## cukiemunster

The newest profiles, not newest PQR. Check out http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...questions.html for firepong's, and http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...9012012-a.html for a list of most available profiles

----------


## Valma

> will try, thanks for the reply. 
> 
> edit: Will it still work for people who might have it filtered? or do I need to check for both.


UNFILTERED grabs ALL combatlog events no matter what filters are set for your combatlog tab in chat.So it will work for anyone.

----------


## kayonekayone

> UNFILTERED grabs ALL combatlog events no matter what filters are set for your combatlog tab in chat.So it will work for anyone.


what does it means?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> what does it means?


It means Valma is a wizard.

----------


## crystal_tech

just a heads up i'm headed on a wonderful drive for 6 hours with 2 little kids for christmas, I'll be poping on and off if i get the time to do so but i won't be coding anything.

Wishing you and yours the best holidays one can have!

----------


## kayonekayone

> It means Valma is a wizard.


shut up if you only talk bullshit

----------


## firepong

> shut up if you only talk bullshit


I think your talking bullshit. Valma is a damn good coder and besides Sheuron when he was still coding, valma did some mighty fine work. One of the best ever warlock profile dev in Cata.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## yourson

> I think your talking bullshit. Valma is a damn good coder and besides Sheuron when he was still coding, valma did some mighty fine work. One of the best ever warlock profile dev in Cata.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Just ignore random troll.

----------


## Valma

> what does it means?


API_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT

Read the first 3 sentenses.

----------


## kayonekayone

people hold on, i dont want to **** up valma!!! i mean the useless post from Ninjaderp

----------


## Valma

Man,it's an open thread you know? (: Nin wanted to make a joke and honestly he did a good one. But when all others just smiled - you aggroed for nothing. O.o Why you did so for innocent joke? :/

----------


## Huntzafro

When I run the PQR Updater it only makes files for the offsets, profiles, and data. None of these folders have anything in them and thats all that happens every time I run it...please help!

----------


## firepong

> When I run the PQR Updater it only makes files for the offsets, profiles, and data. None of these folders have anything in them and thats all that happens every time I run it...please help!


Because you have to physically search for the profiles. I know, some people are just plain lazy or cant read the front page that states the program is only base, no profiles included. But have no fear, I'll help you a little bit. Do a search or go look in Profile Maps and Profiles section, you will find what you are looking for.

----------


## Huntzafro

> Because you have to physically search for the profiles. I know, some people are just plain lazy or cant read the front page that states the program is only base, no profiles included. But have no fear, I'll help you a little bit. Do a search or go look in Profile Maps and Profiles section, you will find what you are looking for.


I have the profiles I want and I put them in the profile folders (under their appropriate class). Does an interface appear when I launch WoW?

----------


## googlebee

> I have the profiles I want and I put them in the profile folders (under their appropriate class). Does an interface appear when I launch WoW?



Launch wow - and log into the game. Then tab to your desktop.

if you are starting PQR for the first time - right click the updater - run as admin. This will update PQR to the latest version - it will also give u an option to launch PQR after updating.

Alternatively, if u have already updated PQR with the updater, simply right click the PQR icon in your PQR folder and run as admin.

Once u have launched PQR - notice the Blue Hyperlinks to the right side. U can click on these to your preference for key binds to execute each of the 4 rotation slots.

Lastly, select the dropdown for each rotation slot to choose which rotations you will be using.

Once this is complete, tab back into wow and press the corresponding key for the rotation u wish to enable.

-GB

----------


## Huntzafro

Attachment 11807

This is what I get after I click download, nothing happens. I have my toon logged in on WoW and I ran the PQRUpdater as an admin

----------


## Xelper

> Attachment 11807
> 
> This is what I get after I click download, nothing happens. I have my toon logged in on WoW and I ran the PQRUpdater as an admin


If you do not have PQR.exe after running PQRUpdater, you have something blocking the download. See the 1st post under "Manual Download Only:" Follow those instructions, put the files in the same directory as PQRUpdater.exe.

----------


## Bgreen12

> people hold on, i dont want to **** up valma!!! i mean the useless post from Ninjaderp


Agreed. Ninja is quite possibly the most useless poster on these forums

----------


## Huntzafro

> If you do not have PQR.exe after running PQRUpdater, you have something blocking the download. See the 1st post under "Manual Download Only:" Follow those instructions, put the files in the same directory as PQRUpdater.exe.


Followed them and got 
Attachment 11808

My guess is I did something wrong lol

----------


## averykey

Still isn't working valma, have no idea why.

It just stopped working, was working fine for 3 days. No addon changes.

Removed all addons and still won't work.

Might be missing something simple, looked over it many times. Not sure what could be wrong.


```

if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then    if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then        if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then            return false         end    elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then        return false    endelseif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) then return false end    end    local PQ_MarkTimer = 16 local PQ_JudTarget = "target" local PQ_JeopardyTargets = {    [1] = "mouseover",    [2] = "focus", }     if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end    if UnitExists("target") then         if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then        PQ_MarkTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player")) - GetTime()     end end     if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do         if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then                if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then                       local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime()                       if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then                           PQ_MarkTimer = timer                           PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                       end                   else                       PQ_MarkTimer = 0                       PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                       break                   end            end     end                 PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget     return true end 


```



```

    PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};     function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)         if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then             if select(12, ...) == 20271 then                 PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)             end         end     end         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);         for k, v in pairs(events) do         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);     end 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

> shut up if you only talk bullshit


You must be one of those self-proclaimed bad-asses that cant even take a joke, I feel sorry for you :/

Merry christmas by the way, yeah even to you Failroad/Bgreen allthough you're the Grinch!  :Wink:

----------


## icotulookin

Anyone having a problem where this just locks everything so you cant attack anything? Happens on all my toons using PQR. Anyone know of this?

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Hey Kick, I'm using you profiles for my hunter, love it. Question in the abilities editor i see you have some /cast rabid/cast blood fury. I'm a cow so would i break the profile by deleting that from the SV profile?

----------


## icotulookin

If I am not using PQR my action bars are fine. Every 2 minutes using PQR I have to log out and log back in to get my action bars to work again. I cant right click even auto attack. Any ideas?

----------


## Hoblerhans

merry christmas to all of you!

----------


## Rubim

> If I am not using PQR my action bars are fine. Every 2 minutes using PQR I have to log out and log back in to get my action bars to work again. I cant right click even auto attack. Any ideas?


You can fix it by using CastSpellByName.

----------


## Valma

> ```
> 
> if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do 
        if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then 
               if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then 
                      local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime() 
                      if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then 
                          PQ_MarkTimer = timer 
                          PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      end 
                  else 
                      PQ_MarkTimer = 0 
                      PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      break 
                  end 
           end 
    end 
            
    PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget 
    return true 
end 
> 
> 
> ```


 if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then 
if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then

WIZARDRY!!!  :Big Grin:  <<== Credits goes to Ninja

----------


## Pengui

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101807609/PALADIN.rar

I changed Xelper's profile for me (may be useful to someone):

- LeftCtrl for Execution Sentence and Hammer's of Light (for smart use with trinkets or another procs)
- Judgement on focus
- Priority use HoW with Sancfined Wrath (rotation: HoW - Filler - HoW - Filler, never going to overcap hp)
- Added protection profile
- Seal of Truth use ONLY in single target ret rotation, on aoe and prot you can change seal manually
- LeftShift for Hand of Purity on mouseover (for Amber-Shaper and etc.)

----------


## icotulookin

Really? That's the solution? To type out my attacks? What a joke

----------


## Valma

> Really? That's the solution? To type out my attacks? What a joke


The solution is to change the profile you are using so it will execute spellcasts not normally but using CastSpellByName.

WHAT A JOKE

----------


## icotulookin

> The solution is to change the profile you are using so it will execute spellcasts not normally but using CastSpellByName.
> 
> WHAT A JOKE


I apologize, but I do not understand what that means. I assumed you meant just typing /cast rake. Could you please point me to a guide that I could read to better understand how to use that? Lost a lot of arena points tonight from not being able to attack. I also tried multiple profiles, all with the same problem. I've never had this problem with PQR until last night and today. Sorry. I try not to ask stupid questions and I always read about everything because I am thankful for the people that make such programs. But this one baffled me. So if you can point me in the right direction to fix this, or explain it to me, I would be very thankful. I love this program.

----------


## DiabloFan

> I apologize, but I do not understand what that means. I assumed you meant just typing /cast rake. Could you please point me to a guide that I could read to better understand how to use that? Lost a lot of arena points tonight from not being able to attack. I also tried multiple profiles, all with the same problem. I've never had this problem with PQR until last night and today. Sorry. I try not to ask stupid questions and I always read about everything because I am thankful for the people that make such programs. But this one baffled me. So if you can point me in the right direction to fix this, or explain it to me, I would be very thankful. I love this program.


Use this code in game, just paste it into chat and hit enter:



```

/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end 


```

Anything that shows up green is a morphed spell and it will cause lockups if you don't use CastSpellByName in PQR. Now what you want to do is edit your profile and change any of those morphed spells.

You'll want to set the spell ID to 0 and add the following line above "return true".



```

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELLID)) 


```

For example: 

```

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(78))
return true 


```

 would be what Heroic Strike might look like.

If you need any extra help I can make some screenshots.

----------


## Rubim

> I apologize, but I do not understand what that means. I assumed you meant just typing /cast rake. Could you please point me to a guide that I could read to better understand how to use that? Lost a lot of arena points tonight from not being able to attack. I also tried multiple profiles, all with the same problem. I've never had this problem with PQR until last night and today. Sorry. I try not to ask stupid questions and I always read about everything because I am thankful for the people that make such programs. But this one baffled me. So if you can point me in the right direction to fix this, or explain it to me, I would be very thankful. I love this program.


Death Strike




Check diablo's post above mine.

----------


## icotulookin

Ok so for example I pasted that into chat brought up a list of everything 2 things had green, which make sense.
770 Faerie Swarm Faerie Swarm
106731 Incarnation: King of the Jungle Incarnation

So my two questions are this.... In PQR it said before I edited it;
if not HaveDebuff("target",113746,1) 
then return true end

Would I put the "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(770)) return true" on top of that or on the bottom? Also, the ability Incanation:King of the Jungle isn't in the editor it's something I have to bind. What do I do about that to make sure it's not a problem?

Thank you, both of you for your help and descriptive responses. It really helped.

----------


## Nerder

Hey everyone, I came up with a Fury Warrior profile because my friend told me the ones he got from here didnt work for him anymore, so I'm not saying that the current warrior profiles arent good as I've never used them due to not playing a warrior but I came up with something he said is very good so I figured I'd share it with you all also. Its in my signature, please leave feedback so I know what needs to be changed

----------


## Huntzafro

Still getting this after I've done a manual install

Attachment 11816

----------


## cukiemunster

> I apologize, but I do not understand what that means. I assumed you meant just typing /cast rake. Could you please point me to a guide that I could read to better understand how to use that? Lost a lot of arena points tonight from not being able to attack. I also tried multiple profiles, all with the same problem. I've never had this problem with PQR until last night and today. Sorry. I try not to ask stupid questions and I always read about everything because I am thankful for the people that make such programs. But this one baffled me. So if you can point me in the right direction to fix this, or explain it to me, I would be very thankful. I love this program.


Just check out Firepong's feral profile to get the idea of what they are talking about. Also it is a very very good if you are looking for a good quality dps profile.http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...stions-31.html ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)

----------


## Nerder

I'd like to wish everyone here on the forum a merry christmas and hope you all are enjoying your holidays!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Merry x-mas to you as well Nerder, tried to +rep you for the warrior-profile but I've spread too much rep in 24hours, until then ^^

----------


## DiabloFan

> Ok so for example I pasted that into chat brought up a list of everything 2 things had green, which make sense.
> 770 Faerie Swarm Faerie Swarm
> 106731 Incarnation: King of the Jungle Incarnation
> 
> So my two questions are this.... In PQR it said before I edited it;
> if not HaveDebuff("target",113746,1) 
> then return true end
> 
> Would I put the "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(770)) return true" on top of that or on the bottom? Also, the ability Incanation:King of the Jungle isn't in the editor it's something I have to bind. What do I do about that to make sure it's not a problem?
> ...


That would become:



```

if not HaveDebuff("target",113746,1) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(770))
return true
end 


```

As long as Incarnation isn't in the profile it won't cause any issues to just keybind it and use it manually.

----------


## al1715

Few quick and noobish questions:

Does it work in windows8?
What are the binds for F1 F2 F3 etc? im using shift modifiers for my other binds so leftshift leftcontrol are not that good for me

----------


## Nerder

> Few quick and noobish questions:
> 
> Does it work in windows8?
> What are the binds for F1 F2 F3 etc? im using shift modifiers for my other binds so leftshift leftcontrol are not that good for me


As far as I know there isnt f1, f2, f3 modifiers, the shift control and alt are in wow's API and all the profiles are written with the API. Only other one what could be used would be mouse button 1-5. Unless you have a slash command and make a macro for it, but the profile writer would need to incorporate that for you.

----------


## icotulookin

I did keybind it and when I use 106731 Incarnation: King of the Jungle Incarnation that is what locks everything up and makes me no longer able to attack or use my action bars. Still I downloaded Firekitty profiles, they don't attack or work for me either. I feel retarded now =/

----------


## Nerder

> I did keybind it and when I use 106731 Incarnation: King of the Jungle Incarnation that is what locks everything up and makes me no longer able to attack or use my action bars. Still I downloaded Firekitty profiles, they don't attack or work for me either. I feel retarded now =/


Edit: Ignore my last post that was before this edit if you saw it icotulookin. If you want to just PM me I can try helping

----------


## Ninjaderp

Icotulookin Firepongs profiles come with a data-file that needs to be put in the datafolder, you can update his rotation via PQR itself in rotation editor. I used it just recenly and it worked fine for me so IDK why it doesnt for you ;/

----------


## Huntzafro

Just wondering if it's possible to run this on a Mac using something such as Wineskin. I know you can use Bootcamp or parallels, etc. I'm just wondering

----------


## booisback

Anyone have a working resto shaman pve profile ive tried the 3 i could find no luck

Firepong's Firekitteh pwns tho
nova team great work priet and warrior profiles


Happy holidays

----------


## Shamrockstar

Can somebody shoot me a quick Xmas present and hook me up with a code to use my new trinket Skullrender Medallion - Item - World of Warcraft whenever I have Bloodbath active as a warrior? +Rep for you.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Can somebody shoot me a quick Xmas present and hook me up with a code to use my new trinket Skullrender Medallion - Item - World of Warcraft whenever I have Bloodbath active as a warrior? +Rep for you.




```
if UnitBuffID("player",12292) then
   RunMacroText("/use 13")
end
```

This will use your top trinket slot when you have bloodbath active.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player",12292) then
>    RunMacroText("/use 13")
> end
> ```
> 
> This will use your top trinket slot when you have bloodbath active.


Worked like a charm

----------


## lolomo2003

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone*

----------


## Huntzafro

I managed to get the PQRUpdater working with Wineskin on Mac, however, once I dowloaded the latest version and selected the "Launch" option, nothing happened. I'm going to keep messing around with Wineskin and the PQRUpdate + PQR.exe files to see if I can get anywhere. I'm not sure where Wineskin is downloading the files within the wrapper

----------


## ZharkSter

any experienced user i can add on skype=?
Got some questions..

----------


## lawlmoto

> I managed to get the PQRUpdater working with Wineskin on Mac, however, once I dowloaded the latest version and selected the "Launch" option, nothing happened. I'm going to keep messing around with Wineskin and the PQRUpdate + PQR.exe files to see if I can get anywhere. I'm not sure where Wineskin is downloading the files within the wrapper


You'd have to either use virtualization or boot camp. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Huntzafro

> You'd have to either use virtualization or boot camp. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know.

I'm just trying to see if it's possible with just Wineskin

----------


## lawlmoto

> I know.
> 
> I'm just trying to see if it's possible with just Wineskin


Due to the way the program operates, no. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## icotulookin

I've tried everything everyone says. I've deleted PQR tried it again. Same problems. Not only that but for my Pally I can't get PQR to do anything except for one profile and that's a prot profile. This is the most baffling shit ever. Before I quit playing awhile back this ran on everything and every profile was amazing. What am I doing wrong or are all of these just dead? Xelper doesn't work on my ret, Rettest doesn't work. Avery paladin doesn't work. 

I downloaded the Firekitte (Firepong) as soon as I hit King of the Jungle shts broken. No matter if I add the line or not. So in order for me to play feral I cant use one of my biggest burst dps things. I'd give anything for some understanding!

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey Kick, I'm using you profiles for my hunter, love it. Question in the abilities editor i see you have some /cast rabid/cast blood fury. I'm a cow so would i break the profile by deleting that from the SV profile?


No, it won't break the rotation at all.

----------


## Xelper

> I know.
> 
> I'm just trying to see if it's possible with just Wineskin


I'm not really familiar with WineSkin, but from what I have read this is my understanding:
Even if WineSkin did successfully port PQR itself over to a Mac version, the Mac WoW client would require its own offsets and its own custom assembly code to inject into WoW... Wineskin would certainly not handle that properly. Then there are lots of Win32 calls I make to allow for hotkeys which I seriously doubt would work either.

----------


## Huntzafro

> I'm not really familiar with WineSkin, but from what I have read this is my understanding:
> Even if WineSkin did successfully port PQR itself over to a Mac version, the Mac WoW client would require its own offsets and its own custom assembly code to inject into WoW... Wineskin would certainly not handle that properly. Then there are lots of Win32 calls I make to allow for hotkeys which I seriously doubt would work either.


Aw darn, well I'll just use bootcamp for now then  :Big Grin:

----------


## momo1029

only thing i could think of is , are you sure you are in ret spec?




> I've tried everything everyone says. I've deleted PQR tried it again. Same problems. Not only that but for my Pally I can't get PQR to do anything except for one profile and that's a prot profile. This is the most baffling shit ever. Before I quit playing awhile back this ran on everything and every profile was amazing. What am I doing wrong or are all of these just dead? Xelper doesn't work on my ret, Rettest doesn't work. Avery paladin doesn't work. 
> 
> I downloaded the Firekitte (Firepong) as soon as I hit King of the Jungle shts broken. No matter if I add the line or not. So in order for me to play feral I cant use one of my biggest burst dps things. I'd give anything for some understanding!

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone got a warlock pvp profile? Willing to pay for a good one.

----------


## averykey

> if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then 
> if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then
> 
> WIZARDRY!!!  <<== Credits goes to Ninja


still won't work =/

I don't understand why it isn't working.



```

if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do 
        if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then 
               if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then 
                      local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime() 
                      if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then 
                          PQ_MarkTimer = timer 
                          PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      end 
                  else 
                      PQ_MarkTimer = 0 
                      PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      break 
                  end 
           end 
    end 
            
    PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget 
    return true 
end 


```

Checking unfiltered

----------


## sandoog

> I've tried everything everyone says. I've deleted PQR tried it again. Same problems. Not only that but for my Pally I can't get PQR to do anything except for one profile and that's a prot profile. This is the most baffling shit ever. Before I quit playing awhile back this ran on everything and every profile was amazing. What am I doing wrong or are all of these just dead? Xelper doesn't work on my ret, Rettest doesn't work. Avery paladin doesn't work. 
> 
> I downloaded the Firekitte (Firepong) as soon as I hit King of the Jungle shts broken. No matter if I add the line or not. So in order for me to play feral I cant use one of my biggest burst dps things. I'd give anything for some understanding!


you need to remove some glyphs like Mass Exorcism since the profile doesn't support it

----------


## Dominium

Two questions...

1. Is there a function that automatically casts a spell that needs to be 'put down' such as Death and Decay on a certain unit? i think Xelper said something about it a few weeks ago..

2. Is it possible to check if other keys then just the modifiers are pressed? For example is 'e' key down? Or is there some other way? Using only left shift key, left control etc. is kinda limiting.

Thanks in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## darksahde

> Two questions...
> 
> 1. Is there a function that automatically casts a spell that needs to be 'put down' such as Death and Decay on a certain unit? i think Xelper said something about it a few weeks ago..
> 
> 2. Is it possible to check if other keys then just the modifiers are pressed? For example is 'e' key down? Or is there some other way? Using only left shift key, left control etc. is kinda limiting.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1: that feature is implemented in 3.0 version, but the launch day is unknown to me.

2: someone tired something a few pages back, you have to look for it....

----------


## Dominium

> 1: that feature is implemented in 3.0 version, but the launch day is unknown to me.
> 
> 2: someone tired something a few pages back, you have to look for it....


Alright thanks!

----------


## Xelper

1) 3.0 is still being worked on, I was hoping to have some time over the next week to hopefully get it to a place where it is ready for testing. In 3.0 you will be able to click an X/Y/Z location or the location of any unit.

2) No WoW support for checking other keys states, but I have an idea that might allow for this to happen, and it is fairly simple to implement. I'll keep this in mind as im working with PQR 3.0.

----------


## Dominium

> 1) 3.0 is still being worked on, I was hoping to have some time over the next week to hopefully get it to a place where it is ready for testing. In 3.0 you will be able to click an X/Y/Z location or the location of any unit.
> 
> 2) No WoW support for checking other keys states, but I have an idea that might allow for this to happen, and it is fairly simple to implement. I'll keep this in mind as im working with PQR 3.0.


Great news Xelper, both of these functions would be superb for any PvP profiles!

----------


## DiabloFan

> 1) 3.0 is still being worked on, I was hoping to have some time over the next week to hopefully get it to a place where it is ready for testing. In 3.0 you will be able to click an X/Y/Z location or the location of any unit.
> 
> 2) No WoW support for checking other keys states, but I have an idea that might allow for this to happen, and it is fairly simple to implement. I'll keep this in mind as im working with PQR 3.0.


Looking forward to that. Do you have any thoughts regarding this?




> Spell delays don't seem to function correctly for Prot/Ret Paladins due to Sanctity of Battle. They have separate GCD times for abilities affected by the talent and spell delays only seem to work when the ability is used during a GCD caused by an ability unaffected by said talent.
> 
> Using Hammer of Justice when it's off cooldown during a Crusader Strike GCD results in this:
> 
> 
> Using Hammer of Justice when it's off cooldown during a Hand of Freedom GCD functions normally:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get around this?


How do you calculate the current GCD, do you just check the cooldown of a spell that doesn't have a cooldown (like Emancipate for example)? I'm wondering if it could be fixed by changing the spell that's used.

----------


## crystal_tech

in novas data file you can combo keymods with bubas function Nova_Mod()

it is a hex based system that you'll need to put the higher numbers at the top of the rotation 

works like this say you want lshift and lctrl

if Nova_Mod(3) then return true end

if you want lshift and rshift it looks like this:

if Nova_Mod(9) then return true end

it opens up more key combos

----------


## cpowroks

Does anyone know why I cant turn on and off PQR profile when using Xsplit to stream to twitch.tv?

----------


## Dominium

> in novas data file you can combo keymods with bubas function Nova_Mod()
> 
> it is a hex based system that you'll need to put the higher numbers at the top of the rotation 
> 
> works like this say you want lshift and lctrl
> 
> if Nova_Mod(3) then return true end
> 
> if you want lshift and rshift it looks like this:
> ...


I'll take a look at that, thank you Crystal

----------


## lawlmoto

> Does anyone know why I cant turn on and off PQR profile when using Xsplit to stream to twitch.tv?


Probably the keyboard hooks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Genocyber

+1 asking for a lock pvp profile!

----------


## icotulookin

either I am retarded or I don't even know.... I guess retarded.. I have tried everything that everyone has mentioned and I am still having the same issues. Ret pally... Nothing works but one thing. Feral druid works then locks up on random fights for 2 different PQR profiles. If anyone can help me I would be so flippin grateful you have no idea. I'm so frustrated......

----------


## cukiemunster

> either I am retarded or I don't even know.... I guess retarded.. I have tried everything that everyone has mentioned and I am still having the same issues. Ret pally... Nothing works but one thing. Feral druid works then locks up on random fights for 2 different PQR profiles. If anyone can help me I would be so flippin grateful you have no idea. I'm so frustrated......


Running wow 32 bit, windowed mode, using correct spec/profiles/talents, no wow addons? Just a few things I could think of off the top of my head that could potentially cause issues. I know Firepong's feral profile works great regardless of whatever talents you have, but worth trying to use different combos in case it is something on your end.

----------


## icotulookin

> Running wow 32 bit, windowed mode, using correct spec/profiles/talents, no wow addons? Just a few things I could think of off the top of my head that could potentially cause issues. I know Firepong's feral profile works great regardless of whatever talents you have, but worth trying to use different combos in case it is something on your end.


I am running wow windowed 32 bit no add ons. Only one working is xrn5ferpve. Also does this not work in any spec for Elgalon?

----------


## cukiemunster

> I am running wow windowed 32 bit no add ons. Only one working is xrn5ferpve. Also does this not work in any spec for Elgalon?


Idk whos profile is xrn5ferpve, firepongs profile is kittycleave. And yes, it works for all fights, including elegon, even though the current release sometimes had issues differentiating when to shred/mangle.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## icotulookin

> Idk whos profile is xrn5ferpve, firepongs profile is kittycleave. And yes, it works for all fights, including elegon, even though the current release sometimes had issues differentiating when to shred/mangle.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2


I know which is Firepongs and his doesn't work at all for me. I used to use his and they were amazing but now nothing works. I mean this has to be just something stupid. I don't get it. I've used this forever and never had problems, now I can't get anything to work.... Pulling out hair.....

----------


## cukiemunster

Try reinstalling your .NET framework

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> I know which is Firepongs and his doesn't work at all for me. I used to use his and they were amazing but now nothing works. I mean this has to be just something stupid. I don't get it. I've used this forever and never had problems, now I can't get anything to work.... Pulling out hair.....





> Try reinstalling your .NET framework
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2


Maybe he could try deleting his WTF folder and see what happens. I haven't had much time to play WoW in the past 3 weeks (holidays), so I can guarantee nothing has changed in the profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blacknightlll

> Idk whos profile is xrn5ferpve, firepongs profile is kittycleave. And yes, it works for all fights, including elegon, even though the current release sometimes had issues differentiating when to shred/mangle.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk 2


It's shuerons

----------


## icotulookin

Re installed Net, re installed PQR, Updated profiles, Deleted WTF, No add ons....... Same problem.
Nothing for ret works. At all
The only Feral that works is the one I listed (shuerons) and that locks up the second I hit one of 3 things which need to be hit..
Warlock works fine
DK works fine
Warrior works fine
Sadly.... None of the ones that work are my mains. So frustrated

----------


## momo1029

maybe its the "taintlog" thing ?
i remember it happens to only 1 of my char like that
then i turned it off , everything works after




> Re installed Net, re installed PQR, Updated profiles, Deleted WTF, No add ons....... Same problem.
> Nothing for ret works. At all
> The only Feral that works is the one I listed (shuerons) and that locks up the second I hit one of 3 things which need to be hit..
> Warlock works fine
> DK works fine
> Warrior works fine
> Sadly.... None of the ones that work are my mains. So frustrated

----------


## mewsuk

Could anybody help me to add Necrotic Strike into Nova [Unholy]_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities profile or if there is a pvp unholy dk profile share it please.

----------


## Bgreen12

> Re installed Net, re installed PQR, Updated profiles, Deleted WTF, No add ons....... Same problem.
> Nothing for ret works. At all
> The only Feral that works is the one I listed (shuerons) and that locks up the second I hit one of 3 things which need to be hit..
> Warlock works fine
> DK works fine
> Warrior works fine
> Sadly.... None of the ones that work are my mains. So frustrated


Try deleting everything on your computer and install again

Jk don't do that.. seem like a profile developer problem since some work and some dont.. maybe you should turn on display LUA error and try to read them. Idk if someone already said this, I just read this post.

----------


## Miscr

> Re installed Net, re installed PQR, Updated profiles, Deleted WTF, No add ons....... Same problem.
> Nothing for ret works. At all
> The only Feral that works is the one I listed (shuerons) and that locks up the second I hit one of 3 things which need to be hit..
> Warlock works fine
> DK works fine
> Warrior works fine
> Sadly.... None of the ones that work are my mains. So frustrated


It sounds like what happened to me.
I did everything you did and end the end it didn't work.
.
.
.
Then I realized I was in wrong spec and it worked great. I couldn't believe I had overlooked it.
Sometimes the simplest answers are the hardest to see.

----------


## outoforder

can anyone help me with my shadowfiend code? i cant get it to cast if spell is ready, not on cd, target health is less than 50%, or my mana is less then 15%

if IsUsableSpell(34433)
or 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") < 50 
or 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 15 
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34433))
return true
end

----------


## DiabloFan

> can anyone help me with my shadowfiend code? i cant get it to cast if spell is ready, not on cd, target health is less than 50%, or my mana is less then 15%
> 
> if IsUsableSpell(34433)
> or 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") < 50 
> or 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") < 15 
> then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34433))
> return true
> end




```

local targetHealthPct = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100local playerManaPct = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100if PQR_SpellAvailable(34433) then   if targetHealthPct < 50 or playerManaPct < 15 then      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34433))      return true   endend 


```

Try that. Make sure you have spell ID set to 0.

----------


## outoforder

thx, it works

----------


## RedRussian

Hi guys, is it possible to register game events using this bot and run some functions in response? The thing I want to do is running JoinBattlefield() function after receiving certain whispers.
Before patch 5.1 came I used addon to do this but now this function needs to be unlocked and I see PQR as potential solution :Smile:

----------


## Miscr

Anyone know of a working link for an good Enhancement Shaman. I did a search and there are several throughout this post but couldn't find one with a working link after 5.1.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## ace99ro

here is my customized Holy Pala profile - based on sheepmoons old cata profile , it is tweaked for hc raiding , it will conserve mana as much as possible 

this requires Eternal Flame / Light's Hammer / and all out mastery reforges

left Shift - Light's Hammer on mouseover
left Control - will spam Holy Radiance
beacon is placed on focused target , or u can just put it on the tanks manually

there is no CD usage , u need to use it manually 

SM Holy_PALADIN_Rotations.xml

SM Holy_PALADIN_Abilities.xml

The profile uses the 1HP EF blanket style - it will not use LoD or Holy Radiance on its own

----------


## jlmccown

I was having the same issues with no ret profiles working......glyph of mass exorcism is what was causing the problem......remove it and see what happens.....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Anybody here using Nova's restodruid-profile and have problems with major FPS-stutter / freezelags in LFR? I queued up for Terrace and immediatley when I arrived it started to stutter, in dungeons it's really fluid though.

Edit: Updated Novas svn and saw a new data-file had been uploaded, tried with it instead and everything went so much smoother! I may need to change the settings % a little for LFR since I go oom pretty fast ^^

----------


## deadpanstiffy

From this post:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...nchanting.html ([Money] Get some easy money during Winterveil with enchanting)

Using PQR to do it (mostly) automatically, may need to make some bag space when first starting.



```
--Leave NPC merchant window open
--Set 'item' local variable to the item you wish to buy/disenchant
local item="Gaudy Winter Veil Sweater"
if GetItemCount(item)==0 then
	for i=1,GetMerchantNumItems() do
		local l=GetMerchantItemInfo(i)
		if l then
			if l:find(item) then
				BuyMerchantItem(i,nil)
			end
		end
	end
else
	local loot=GetNumLootItems()
	if loot==0 then
		if not UnitCastingInfo("player") then         
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13262))
			SpellTargetItem(item)
		end
	else
		for i=1,loot do
			LootSlot(i)
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## saga3180

> here is my customized Holy Pala profile - based on sheepmoons old cata profile , it is tweaked for hc raiding , it will conserve mana as much as possible 
> 
> this requires Eternal Flame / Light's Hammer / and all out mastery reforges
> 
> left Shift - Light's Hammer on mouseover
> left Control - will spam Holy Radiance
> beacon is placed on focused target , or u can just put it on the tanks manually
> 
> there is no CD usage , u need to use it manually 
> ...


nevermind
Does this require pvp 4 piece??

----------


## Nerder

> Anyone know of a working link for an good Enhancement Shaman. I did a search and there are several throughout this post but couldn't find one with a working link after 5.1.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Miscr, I have one in my signature... There are others though, like Rubims

P.S. For anyone who previously downloaded the warrior or shaman one, I had an issue in them... I fixed it though in case you had any problems with them what so ever and now shaman has notes in it

----------


## Miscr

> Miscr, I have one in my signature... There are others though, like Rubims
> 
> P.S. For anyone who previously downloaded the warrior or shaman one, I had an issue in them... I fixed it though in case you had any problems with them what so ever and now shaman has notes in it


Thanks man. Will give it a go

----------


## andryshka

> still won't work =/
> 
> I don't understand why it isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do 
        if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then 
               if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then 
                      local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime() 
                      if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then 
                          PQ_MarkTimer = timer 
                          PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      end 
                  else 
                      PQ_MarkTimer = 0 
                      PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i] 
                      break 
                  end 
           end 
    end 
            
    PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget 
    return true 
end 
> ...


It's 31803, not 31801 )

----------


## Pauline544

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## derpin8

Hi, I am newbie at lua scripting. Is there a way to read the in-game error message that is displayed in the center of your screen in red text?
I want to do something like 

if error = "Out of range" then
abc
end

thanks!

----------


## RedRussian

Try this function as indicator of "out of range"

----------


## ace99ro

> nevermind
> Does this require pvp 4 piece??


not really , with 4 set pvp u should use EF at 3HP to gain 1HP from the set bonus

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Try this function as indicator of "out of range"


PQR_CheckUIError() seems to be removed.

It use to look like this: PQR_CheckUIError(SPELL_FAILED_NOT_BEHIND) 

WoW Constants/Spells - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## llvancell

hi guys, 

any updates for lock/dk/druids ?

----------


## magenpriest

```

for i=1,4 do     local bossCheck = "boss"..i     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then         local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)         local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                  if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed                          --grab spell names for abilities:                 local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157)                 local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)                                      --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists                 if bossCasting == lightningFists then                     TargetUnit(focus)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end                                  --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter                 if bossCasting == epiCenter then                     TargetUnit(bosscheck)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end 


```

Anyone help me checking this code, dont know why it wont work? Helped and coded by googlebee.

----------


## Debordes

Looking for a good Enhance shaman PvP profile, BG/RBG mostly.

Edit: Also, anyone have a profile that might be good for resto pvp? BG's mainly, might try sheepmoons pve profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Can anyone look into Nova's restoprofile and figure out why it locks up on activating Incarnation? And why I get huge FPS-drops/freezes when I enable it in BG's (Big BG's like AV and 40man, others work fine). Its a really good resto-profile besides all that, and there are not many profiles out for restodruid at the moment so if anyone could just take a look I would be grateful. 

svn: https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/

----------


## Dominium

+ 2 rep to first person who tells me how to check "if my target's target == me" 

Cheers!

----------


## Kinkeh

> + 2 rep to first person who tells me how to check "if my target's target == me" 
> 
> Cheers!




```
if UnitExists("targettarget")
and UnitIsUnit("targettarget","player") then
   return true
end
```

Heh, tested on an afk person near the AH ;p

EDIT: Changed with deadpanstiffy's snippet. Derp.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> + 2 rep to first person who tells me how to check "if my target's target == me" 
> 
> Cheers!




```
UnitIsUnit("targettarget","player")
```

----------


## Kinkeh

> ```
> UnitIsUnit("targettarget","player")
> ```


That works too >.<, forgot all about UnitisUnit, was looking all down the directory for something like that.

----------


## Dominium

Thanks both of you :3 Tried to rep both but, Deadpanstiffy: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to deadpanstiffy again."

Once again thanks!
Cheers

----------


## DiabloFan

My issue with using spell delays for Ret/Prot Paladins is completely gone. I'm a little baffled as to what was causing it but I did redownload PQR today so that may have had some effect.

----------


## magenpriest

> ```
> 
> for i=1,4 do     local bossCheck = "boss"..i     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then         local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)         local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                  if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed                          --grab spell names for abilities:                 local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157)                 local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)                                      --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists                 if bossCasting == lightningFists then                     TargetUnit(focus)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end                                  --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter                 if bossCasting == epiCenter then                     TargetUnit(bosscheck)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Anyone help me checking this code, dont know why it wont work? Helped and coded by googlebee.




```

for i=1,4 do     local bossCheck = "boss"..i     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then         local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)         local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                  if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed                          --grab spell names for abilities:                 local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157)                 local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)                                      --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists                 if bossCasting == lightningFists then                     TargetUnit(focus)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end                                  --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter                 if bossCasting == epiCenter then                     TargetUnit(bosscheck)                     --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists)                     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                 end        end    endend 


```

Maybe Googlebee forgot "end" in syntax. Will feedback if work!

----------


## ReapersDeath

Hey has none of this been updated to latest wow? The program works and hooks to wow but the rotations do nothing when you go to attack someone or something after activated.

And yes ive ran pqr updater.. but from the looks of it all everyones saying is version 5.0.4 and wows current version is 5.1 i think

----------


## attackruby

Works fine on my end


Edit: What profile are you using and with what level character? - Did you do any editing to the profile? Has the profile worked for that character in the past?

----------


## ReapersDeath

It did work previously. I cant remember the maker but its a warrior fury rotation named xmF and xmA or something like that. F for fury and a for arms. and no ive done no editing. 90 fury warrior

----------


## attackruby

Running it as administrator? If all fails. make a new folder and add the PQR Updater in it and download a fresh copy of PQR. Download a fresh profile and see how it works.

----------


## darksahde

I'm trying to get this work



```

if UnitExists("pet")    and PQR_SpellAvailable(90361)    and not UnitBuffID("player", 90361)     and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 60 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(90361), "player")    return trueend 


```

What i want to do this cast spirit mend if my char has < 60% health if i have a spirit beast up

what is CURRENTLY does is trying to cast heal but it does not check if i have a spirit beast. so if i have another pet itll just stuck there.

is there anyway to solve this??

maybe add a line with 



```

if not and PQR_SpellAvailable(90361) thenreturn false end 


```

----------


## DiabloFan

> I'm trying to get this work
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("pet")    and PQR_SpellAvailable(90361)    and not UnitBuffID("player", 90361)     and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 60 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(90361), "player")    return trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


Try adding IsUsableSpell(90361). If that doesn't work try adding UnitCreatureFamily("pet") == "Spirit Beast".

If both of those don't work you can use UnitName("pet") == "pets name" and give your spirit beast a specific name.

----------


## darksahde

> Try adding IsUsableSpell(90361). If that doesn't work try adding UnitCreatureFamily("pet") == "Spirit Beast".
> 
> If both of those don't work you can use UnitName("pet") == "pets name" and give your spirit beast a specific name.


lol that's something new right there, unitcreature familly? didnt know that. ty man.

Edit: It Worked!

Here is the final version



```

if UnitExists("pet") and UnitCreatureFamily("pet") == "Spirit Beast"    and PQR_SpellAvailable(90361)    and not UnitBuffID("player", 90361)     and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 60 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(90361), "player")    return trueend 


```

----------


## lolomo2003

> Hey has none of this been updated to latest wow? The program works and hooks to wow but the rotations do nothing when you go to attack someone or something after activated.
> 
> And yes ive ran pqr updater.. but from the looks of it all everyones saying is version 5.0.4 and wows current version is 5.1 i think


I think that one is Sheuron profile. He didnt update his profile lately. You should have a look for other warrior profiles and see if the problem persist.

----------


## Diavol

> *BGreen12's Amazing Paid 5.1 Warrior Profile - Uploaded for the community of Ownedcore for FREE*
> 
> Dedicated page set for this. Will put it in my signature when I am able to with 5+ rep. 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...aded-free.html
> 
> Enjoy this paid profile from the 'master' of writing profiles. He let everyone know it with his modest approach to telling everyone they were shite and he was a demi-god; so I've uploaded his hard work to show just how good he is.
> 
> And to be perfectly fair - it is the best profile I have ever come across. He is a very skilled writer, just a shame how much of an absolute c**t he was.
> 
> ...




*There is no way this should be allowed in ANY case.* 
Releasing someone else's work without their permission, in any case, is pretty low; even if this is a 'special' case or w/e is being used to justify it. Nothing gives you the right to distribute something that doesn't belong to you. And asking credit for it? You have to be kidding me. 
How is this post still up and no infraction's given out? Really? This is what this forum has become? Petty backstabbing, grade school bickering and dishonest actions? Just because you disagree with someone or don't like their attitude? If you want drama (which clearly a lot of people do) stick to trade chat or reality tv. Have some class on the forums.
This also ruins it for the people who actually paid for this. Its now public and going to be abused/overused; essentially taking away any worth it once had.
gg

----------


## Dominium

> *There is no way this should be allowed in ANY case.* 
> Releasing someone else's work without their permission, in any case, is pretty low; even if this is a 'special' case or w/e is being used to justify it. Nothing gives you the right to distribute something that doesn't belong to you. And asking credit for it? You have to be kidding me. 
> How is this post still up and no infraction's given out? Really? This is what this forum has become? Petty backstabbing, grade school bickering and dishonest actions? Just because you disagree with someone or don't like their attitude? If you want drama (which clearly a lot of people do) stick to trade chat or reality tv. Have some class on the forums.
> This also ruins it for the people who actually paid for this. Its now public and going to be abused/overused; essentially taking away any worth it once had.
> gg


Not like the profile is anything super special, just a decent warrior PvP profile (well coded, but nothing mind blowingly amazing, so skip the abused/overused part please). Plus, that guy was an incredible dick bag and he also released Cokx paid profile (without Cokx being banned or doing anything wrong) so I don't see anything wrong with Ainzwrath releasing it here. **** Bgreen/Failroad, he deserves this and more.

Also, please no discussing here, you can go to the thread at Bot Maps & Profiles if you wanna discuss anything about this.

----------


## snowhawk

> ```
> 
> for i=1,4 do 
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i 
    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then 
        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16) 
        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck) 
         
        if npcID == 60009 then --Feng the Accursed 
         
                --grab spell names for abilities: 
                local lightningFists = GetSpellInfo(116157) 
                local epiCenter = GetSpellInfo(116018)     
                 
                --intercept the spell if casting Lightning Fists 
                if bossCasting == lightningFists then 
                    TargetUnit(focus) 
                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Nullification Barrier) 
                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
                end 
                 
                --interrupt Feng if casting Epicenter 
                if bossCasting == epiCenter then 
                    TargetUnit(bosscheck) 
                    --Press the ExtraActionButton (Lightning Fists) 
                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
                end
        end
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Maybe Googlebee forgot "end" in syntax. Will feedback if work!


I'm not in-game to do some testing but it looks syntactically correct. The only thing I'd like to add that the Lightning Fist (id:116157) you are using is for normal/lfr. If you are trying to test in heroic, add a check for 116295.

----------


## Nerder

> It did work previously. I cant remember the maker but its a warrior fury rotation named xmF and xmA or something like that. F for fury and a for arms. and no ive done no editing. 90 fury warrior


Hey ReapersDeath, I saw they posted a profile from Bgreen, I also have one in my signature if you would like to test. I havent heard anything about it so not sure how it performs. My best bud told me it was good but he's not the most elite wow player, hah

----------


## Vinshom

PQR stopped working right now  :Frown:

----------


## Nerder

> PQR stopped working right now


Please be more brief so we could possibly help... PQR is still working on my side. What are you using? Did you change anything?

----------


## Soapbox

Any reason why in the past hour this:



```

PQR_UnitDistance("player", "target") < 25 


```

has stopped working and is now creating LUA Errors?

----------


## crystal_tech

see i go to sleep and find out some crap has happened. Would someone fill me in via pm what i missed.

----------


## Dominium

Hey all,

Just released my *Restoration Shaman PvP* profile. If you play a resto in PvP, please check it out in Bot Maps & Profiles - it needs a ton of testing / updating since I don't play a shammy :<

I hope you enjoy (or at least when it is 100% working :P)

Cheers!

Dominium

----------


## ReapersDeath

Ok so, i got this error specifically. and while in a raid, it works, but after the error pops up, it stops working in raids. Like ill just start it up and a couple seconds later it pops up.

Date: 2012-12-29 16:30:58
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 979:
Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
[C]: UnitBuff()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: UnitBuffID()
[string "if UnitBuffID("player", 14202) ..."]:1: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil

AddOns:
Swatter, v4.1.0 (<%codename%>)
WowheadLooter, v50007
Auctionator, v3.1.0
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
DBMCore, v
Gatherer, v4.1.0
GathererHUD, v4.1.0
Overachiever, v0.70
Recount, v
SlideBar, v4.1.0 (<%codename%>)
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <us>
(ck=13e)

----------


## lostwalker

I've seen a lot of people asking for a new holy priest profile, but couldn't find any. Is anyone working on a holy priest profile or maybe updating the old lvl 85 one?

----------


## crystal_tech

I've Updated my Survival Hunter code again check it out on the svn.
I love feedback good and bad.

----------


## Nerder

If anyone has been using my warrior profile I had a hiccup in there where it wasnt executing a certain ability... that is fixed now. not even sure why a part was skipped but I updated the download in my sig.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Ok so, i got this error specifically. and while in a raid, it works, but after the error pops up, it stops working in raids. Like ill just start it up and a couple seconds later it pops up.


Did you make any addons updates recently? Some addons somehow trigger PQR errors. For me was RaidRoll Tracker. I ve got a lot of crashes and errors but only in raid (because then addon become active). Removed RaidRoll and works like a charm. My advice remove some of your addons and see if its work again. Queue for LFR and see if its ok in LFR it will be probably in normal or hc

----------


## ReapersDeath

Hey man, your rotations pretty good, although you had Heroic Strike a little low. Should only be used at 80 or more rage, you had it at 60 =p

----------


## Nerder

> Hey man, your rotations pretty good, although you had Heroic Strike a little low. Should only be used at 80 or more rage, you had it at 60 =p


I like to base mine off of more then just what noxxic says...
- Use Heroic Strike Icon Heroic Strike to dump rage

If you have over 80 rage (or about 60 rage if you are not using Glyph of Unending Rage Icon Glyph of Unending Rage.
If you have over 60 rage (or about 40 rage if you are not using Glyph of Unending Rage Icon Glyph of Unending Rage) and Deadly Calm Icon Deadly Calm is active.

Thats what Icy-veins says and also simcraft says to dump at 40 with colossus smash debuff or 30 with deadly calm or 110 + if normal (if using glyph)... so they all kind of conflict with each other. My friend said that he liked it the way it was (he was also not using the glyph)

But to each his own... its an easy change yourself just do that in the ability editor

----------


## ReapersDeath

So another update for you Nerder, Some cooldowns are being blown while NOT pressing the cooldown buttons. Like avatar keeps being pressed and i never pressed the cooldown button.

----------


## Nerder

> So another update for you Nerder, Some cooldowns are being blown while NOT pressing the cooldown buttons. Like avatar keeps being pressed and i never pressed the cooldown button.


Thanks for the updates, not sure why though your avatar is trying to be cast with CD's disabled... I have never had that happen for me during all the testing. But could we please try not to blow up the thread and take it to PMs? Your box is full also.

----------


## Vinshom

> Please be more brief so we could possibly help... PQR is still working on my side. What are you using? Did you change anything?


I am so dumb, I had the wrong keybinding lol thnx though  :Smile:

----------


## Dominium

Would be great if someone would provide me with a piece of code that does the following (I am not 100% sure how to code this :<)

if "arena1" is casting Polymorph (just as an example) and the cast is already 70% done (this is the part I am most interested about, the %) then cast something

+2 rep to first one to help me out  :Smile:  Thanks in advance!

----------


## dklcfr

> Would be great if someone would provide me with a piece of code that does the following (I am not 100% sure how to code this :<)
> 
> if "arena1" is casting Polymorph (just as an example) and the cast is already 70% done (this is the part I am most interested about, the %) then cast something
> 
> +2 rep to first one to help me out  Thanks in advance!


I don't know myself, but I believe there's a cast % thinger coded into Xelper's interrupt, maybe have a look in there.

----------


## Dominium

> I don't know myself, but I believe there's a cast % thinger coded into Xelper's interrupt, maybe have a look in there.


Great idea, indeed there is :P Stupid me. Thanks!

Edit: "You have given out too much reputation during the last 24 hours" >.>

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Great idea, indeed there is :P Stupid me. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: "You have given out too much reputation during the last 24 hours" >.>


I helped someone with this yesterday actually lol. I have a percentage for casts function in my data file. And I also have an arena, focus and target check in my warrior profile you might want to look at as well 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

> I helped someone with this yesterday actually lol. I have a percentage for casts function in my data file. And I also have an arena, focus and target check in my warrior profile you might want to look at as well 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Bu_ba, I'll take a look into that since I haven't done that yet :P

----------


## Jettand

PQR won't work for me at all. It was working before Christmas and nothing has changed other than updating addons. There was something said about .NET Framework, so I tried getting an update from microsoft, that solved nothing.. Any help ?

----------


## dazrox88

> PQR won't work for me at all. It was working before Christmas and nothing has changed other than updating addons. There was something said about .NET Framework, so I tried getting an update from microsoft, that solved nothing.. Any help ?


uninstall Net framework and redownload and install, same thing happened to me a few weeks ago
Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) from Official Microsoft Download Center

----------


## Dominium

Updated my Resto Shaman PvP profiles. This time they actually _work_  :Smile: 

Please visit my thread in Bot Maps & Profiles for more info + download.

----------


## nebmyers

PQR just stopped working for me and keeps saying 'Not responding' I've tried redownloading but still nothing is working :/

----------


## Jettand

> PQR won't work for me at all. It was working before Christmas and nothing has changed other than updating addons. There was something said about .NET Framework, so I tried getting an update from microsoft, that solved nothing.. Any help ?


I got it working after a restore, I will do the framework if it comes up again. Now I'm getting an in game error:

Date: 2012-12-30 19:31:11
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 737:
attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 12
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 12
spellID = 117050
skipUnknown = true
isSpellKnown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
NPCScan, v5.0.0.5
Altoholic, v5.1.001
AtlasLootLoader, vv7.04.01
AucAdvanced, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
aucadvancedsearcherpawn, v1.4.7
AucFilterBasic, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucScanData, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatHistogram, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatiLevel, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatPurchased, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatSales, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatStdDev, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.15.5383.5323(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.15.5383.5320(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.15.5383.4979(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.15.5383.4828(5.15/embedded)
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
BagBrother, v
Bagnon, v5.1.2
BattlegroundTargets, v50100-2
BeanCounter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
BGSpy, v1.2.5
BRFForwarder, v1.0 r005
BRFForwardingTracker, v1.0 r004
BrokerRaidFinder, v1.1 r013
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
DataStore, v5.1.001
DataStoreAchievements, v5.1.001
DataStoreAgenda, v5.1.001
DataStoreAuctions, v5.1.001
DataStoreCharacters, v5.1.001
DataStoreContainers, v5.1.001
DataStoreCrafts, v5.1.001
DataStoreCurrencies, v5.1.001
DataStoreInventory, v5.1.001
DataStoreMails, v5.1.001
DataStorePets, v5.1.001
DataStoreQuests, v5.1.001
DataStoreReputations, v5.1.001
DataStoreSpells, v5.1.001
DataStoreStats, v5.1.001
DataStoreTalents, v5.1.001
DBMCore, v
DBMPvP, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
Enchantrix, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
GatherMate2, v1.23.1
GladiatorlosSA, vv2.0
Gladius, v5.1-04
HealBot, v5.1.0.4
HealBotTips, v5.1.0.1
HealersHaveToDie, v2.0.4
Informant, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
InterruptBar, v1.6
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.342(/embedded)
LoseControl, v5.02
PetBattleMaster, v1.5.1
Postal, v3.5.1
RaidAchieveFilter, v1.6
Recount, v
Routes, vv1.4.2
SaySapped, v2012-10-01
Scrap, v11.7
ScrapSpotlight, v
SimpleStats, v1.18
SlideBar, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Stubby, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
SuperGuildInvite, v6.3
TellTrack, v2.4.11
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.343(/embedded)
TipTac, v12.10.30
TipTacItemRef, v12.08.30
TipTacTalents, v12.09.05
Titan, v5.1.10.50100
TitanBag, v5.1.10.50100
TitanClock, v5.1.10.50100
TitanGold, v5.1.10.50100
TitanLocation, v5.1.10.50100
TitanLootType, v5.1.10.50100
TitanPerformance, v5.1.10.50100
TitanRepair, v5.1.10.50100
TitanVolume, v5.1.10.50100
TitanXP, v5.1.10.50100
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <us>
(ck=d90)

Not sure what any of this means, using on my hunter (bubba bm pve)

----------


## neverknownzed

For the first time i decided to try PQR and i have some problems, hope some of you guys can help me. I tried Rubim and Nova monk profiles for PvE and they work fine. But i dont need this PvE stuff, all i need is to auto use touch of death on targets with <=10% hp. Tried ability and rotation editors and I ****ed up, hope you guys can help me  :Smile:  
And one more problem i have is Xelper's interrupt for Monks. It doesnt work for me on my monk, but work on any other class. I appreciate any help.

----------


## Nerder

> For the first time i decided to try PQR and i have some problems, hope some of you guys can help me. I tried Rubim and Nova monk profiles for PvE and they work fine. But i dont need this PvE stuff, all i need is to auto use touch of death on targets with <=10% hp. Tried ability and rotation editors and I ****ed up, hope you guys can help me  
> And one more problem i have is Xelper's interrupt for Monks. It doesnt work for me on my monk, but work on any other class. I appreciate any help.




```
local targetHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if targetHealth <= 10 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115080), "target")
end
```

Just make that an ability and make it the only thing in a rotation and GG. Just what you asked for =P

----------


## neverknownzed

Thanks alot, it works perfect for me now  :Smile:  Do you have any thoughts about Xelper's interrupt for monks? Tried to change spell id for spear hand strike, but no luck.

----------


## kuukuu

add

elseif playerClass == "MONK" then
return 116705

to --initialize-- and it should work. Works for me with that.

----------


## saga3180

how would i incorporate the buff (53576)infusion-of-light to 
which would work for holy light divine light and Fol

if members[1].HP < 66
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end

----------


## Dominium

> how would i incorporate the buff (53576)infusion-of-light to 
> which would work for holy light divine light and Fol
> 
> if members[1].HP < 66
> and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> return true
> end


UnitBuffID("player", 53576) ~= nil

that means that you have Infusion of Light

----------


## gannicus

Hi, after I download PQR, I can't extract, please help.

----------


## cpowroks

Im having some trouble having PQR load my Data File. Heres the code


```
if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then		-- Load Data File
		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Cpoworks_Data.lua") == false then
			PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Cpoworks_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
			PQR_StopRotation()
			return true
		end
	end
```

and heres the data file
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Da...works_Data.lua

any help would be appreciated!

----------


## Enigmat1k

> uninstall Net framework and redownload and install, same thing happened to me a few weeks ago
> Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer) from Official Microsoft Download Center


I am actually having the same problem as Jettand. The profile we are attempting to use is Beast Mastery PvE (xrn5bmpve). I also noticed that the only change for me personally when it stopped working was simply - Dinging 90. Pre-90, this rotation worked miraculously and I had no issues or qualms with it whatsoever. While Jet did have an error with his .NET Framework being outdated, this was not found to be the source of the problem, and mine has been up to date with no error messages, both while the rotation worked, and currently. We have both attempted re-downloading the profiles, data, offsets, reinstalling PQR, and disabling all addons in-game. 

As I'm typing this, I'm running around testing various scenarios as well. I've noticed that it will stop working (seemingly) at random, most frequently in BGs, with the in-game error message popping up. Without thinking I've closed the one that did pop up, however, I'm almost certain it will be quite similar to Jettand's error that he posted a while back.

I realize that it may sound as if I'm rambling at this point, just trying to put forth as much information as I can to possibly get this troubleshot, as I was really looking forward to seeing this profile in action at 90. If you guys need any other information regarding this issue please let me know and I'll do what I can. I do plan on looking into the rotation and coding myself in a moment just to see if I see anything that looks misplaced or something, even though I have very little experience with it. With all this being said, I'd like to thank the developers, contributors, and supporters of this program and its profiles. You guys make the most mundane tasks that much easier and more enjoyable with PQR. Thanks for the ongoing development.

----------


## kuukuu

The xrn profiles are from the very beginning of MOP if I remember correctly, are they still being updated? That might be a problem for you...

----------


## gb4idie

first time user of this .... i downloaded the zip unpacked and ran "PQRUpdater.exe" ... it added a file named "core.dat" then clicked PQRUpdater.exe again and ran a small program that downloaded the program .. proceeded to install it and when finished i ran the PQR.exe but the window was a fixed size (unable to resize at all) and VERY small i can partially see the "download offsets" button .. 

I am running Win7 64bit totally up to date

if anyone can shed light on how to fix this i would be grateful .. would like to test this program out

and if there are any clear way to figure out how to use this program (like a how to page or vid) i would love it ... thanks

----------


## Enigmat1k

> The xrn profiles are from the very beginning of MOP if I remember correctly, are they still being updated? That might be a problem for you...


If the profiles are from the very beginning of MoP, shouldn't they still be in working order? Everything worked just fine right up until I dinged 90. Now it randomly spazzes out and does nothing. I see people still update profiles, but it's on a much less regular basis than it once was. Basically you're suggesting Blizzard changed something from the way it once was when the profile was developed and now because of the conflict it's no longer working?

I'd update the profile myself if I had the knowledge on how to do so, and would gladly contribute if I could in some way as to what's causing this conflict. There are many other profiles from the same developer and they were created around the same time, so I'm not sure how much the fact that they were developed early on would have to do with the problem. Still, I see your point, and it is a valid one. Something must have just changed along the line somewhere. Anyone still developing for these things?:confused:

----------


## Beelzix

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!! to all u PQR users!!!!

----------


## dylan1200

> Hey ReapersDeath, I saw they posted a profile from Bgreen, I also have one in my signature if you would like to test. I havent heard anything about it so not sure how it performs. My best bud told me it was good but he's not the most elite wow player, hah


Started leveling a rogue and so far without making any changes its going just fine...since about level 8-10 its performed well enough for me at least for leveling sake. I dont expect it to make me uber dps in dungeons but its pretty cool to be able to level off it. Im lvl 50 now and it just incorporates the new spells as I learn them so beautiful job so far. cant wait to hit 90 and really put i t through its paces. Thanks.

----------


## Nerder

> Started leveling a rogue and so far without making any changes its going just fine...since about level 8-10 its performed well enough for me at least for leveling sake. I dont expect it to make me uber dps in dungeons but its pretty cool to be able to level off it. Im lvl 50 now and it just incorporates the new spells as I learn them so beautiful job so far. cant wait to hit 90 and really put i t through its paces. Thanks.


Thanks for the feedback, I didnt really make the profiles for leveling but its good to know that you're having good luck with that!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> If the profiles are from the very beginning of MoP, shouldn't they still be in working order? Everything worked just fine right up until I dinged 90. Now it randomly spazzes out and does nothing. I see people still update profiles, but it's on a much less regular basis than it once was. Basically you're suggesting Blizzard changed something from the way it once was when the profile was developed and now because of the conflict it's no longer working?
> 
> I'd update the profile myself if I had the knowledge on how to do so, and would gladly contribute if I could in some way as to what's causing this conflict. There are many other profiles from the same developer and they were created around the same time, so I'm not sure how much the fact that they were developed early on would have to do with the problem. Still, I see your point, and it is a valid one. Something must have just changed along the line somewhere. Anyone still developing for these things?:confused:


No, a lot has changed since the release last year, patches with spellchanges etc that would make an old profile break. I suggest you try a different profile, check the subforum "Bot Maps and Profiles" and you'll find some others to try!

----------


## travis2861

@*Nerder*
First off I want to say your rogue profiles are nothing but superb, but after a few test in LFR and a 30min dummy test to make sure it wasn't movement that was mucking it up, the conditions to get Shadow Dance to fire
don't ever seem to be met, even though looking through at the code itself, the conditions are fairly easy to meet to be using it on cd. amazing work keep on codein  :Smile:

----------


## cokx

Hey guys,
I have an issue since 1 week with PQR_IsOutOfSight




> if UTTSunfireEndTime < 2
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(5176) 
> and eUTT[i].Facing
> and eUTT[i].Range < 43
> and not HaveBuff(enemies[i].UTT,iDMG(),-1,1)
> and not HaveDebuff(enemies[i].UTT,iDMG(),-1,1)
> and not HaveDebuff(enemies[i].UTT,ccDNDMG(),-1,1)
> and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(enemies[i].UTT) 
> then
> ...


this is an example of a code I use.
when I turn on the Debugger, it returns " added LOS xy"
but it still trys to cast on it

----------


## cokx

tested it again, PQR_IsOutOfSight always returns false!
I even downloaded an addon to only show the error msg for the Target not in line of sight error

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> tested it again, PQR_IsOutOfSight always returns false!
> I even downloaded an addon to only show the error msg for the Target not in line of sight error


Yup, I have the same problems.

----------


## Nerder

> @*Nerder*
> First off I want to say your rogue profiles are nothing but superb, but after a few test in LFR and a 30min dummy test to make sure it wasn't movement that was mucking it up, the conditions to get Shadow Dance to fire
> don't ever seem to be met, even though looking through at the code itself, the conditions are fairly easy to meet to be using it on cd. amazing work keep on codein


@travis2861
I appreciate the feedback man, not many people have said anything on the rogue profiles... I dont even play rogue really I just made that for a friend and expanded it as a request... I dont have much time to do extensive testing on it just did a quick change and little testing, implemented a 2 second check if moving so if you havent been moving for 2 seconds then it'll cast shadow dance... for me it will always cast shadow dance behind targets but remember sometimes if you're on the side it might not register as being behind the target... also if that 2 second wait is too long just change PQR_IsMoving(2) to PQR_IsMoving() which I believe 1 second is the default or just put PQR_IsMoving(1). Hope this helps... let me know if anything else because I cant fix it if I dont know! Just give the updated one in the sig a try

----------


## Rubim

Fixed Everything.

If you want to cast spells with console commands, you will have to use an Array, if you dont you will get a Macro Blocked by Blizzard.

----------


## cokx

any fixes for the PQR_IsOutOfSight problem yet?

----------


## Deagzx

Could anyone like add "Shield Bash" or try to help me get it working? Want it to use shield bash auto like pummel  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

_@_*Nerder*
Downloaded the update and it did nothing  :Frown: , but after trying things for about an hour I have found a solution, when I took prep it started using Shadow Dance on CD >.< ! I guess i'll just have to deal 
with not having shadow step until next patch when they make prep baseline(Thank God.). Thx for that fast response, will continue with feedback when i can can!

----------


## icotulookin

I'm tired of all the problems I am having. If someone who is pro with this is willing to spend some time on Skype with me I would make it well ($$) worth your while. It will take a little bit of time and I know a lot about computers so I am not completely retarded and I'm more than willing to full compensate you for your time. Please let me know. Thank you.

----------


## Nerder

> _@_*Nerder*
> Downloaded the update and it did nothing , but after trying things for about an hour I have found a solution, when I took prep it started using Shadow Dance on CD >.< ! I guess i'll just have to deal 
> with not having shadow step until next patch when they make prep baseline(Thank God.). Thx for that fast response, will continue with feedback when i can can!


Is there any more info you can give me I guess? I reverted back to before the changes really but left one thing in which has an effect on vanish, not shadow dance but I've tested over 60m damage non stop on a raid dummy and its working with no issues for me... I'm kind of confused as to why its causing you issues. But please if anyone else on this forum has tried the rogue let me know... my buddy never mentioned that issue either. Please just PM me though travis

----------


## travis2861

_@__Nerder
It wasn't profile error at all in the first place, I just didn't have preparation talented after I took up the talent Shadow Dance was working fine. So really all that's needed is a check if the person has preparation talented.

Edit: So the the movement check that was added is unneeded._

----------


## Nerder

> _@__Nerder
> It wasn't profile error at all in the first place, I just didn't have preparation talented after I took up the talent Shadow Dance was working fine. So really all that's needed is a check if the person has preparation talented.
> 
> Edit: So the the movement check that was added is unneeded._


I took that back out =P its my sig now. Thanks though for that

----------


## kiekie

how do i turn off the clicking noise when it is spamming because all i an hear is that flickering noise haha

----------


## Dimonoff

Xelper, hope soon will see the offsets for the new PTR  :Smile: 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## crystal_tech

> how do i turn off the clicking noise when it is spamming because all i an hear is that flickering noise haha


best way around it is do a combat check and a target check to the things its trying to cast.

----------


## Vogel81

> @travis2861
> I appreciate the feedback man, not many people have said anything on the rogue profiles... I dont even play rogue really I just made that for a friend and expanded it as a request... I dont have much time to do extensive testing on it just did a quick change and little testing, implemented a 2 second check if moving so if you havent been moving for 2 seconds then it'll cast shadow dance... for me it will always cast shadow dance behind targets but remember sometimes if you're on the side it might not register as being behind the target... also if that 2 second wait is too long just change PQR_IsMoving(2) to PQR_IsMoving() which I believe 1 second is the default or just put PQR_IsMoving(1). Hope this helps... let me know if anything else because I cant fix it if I dont know! Just give the updated one in the sig a try


I just started testing your Rogue profiles. One thing I noticed is in Assa spec that Enabling CDs doesn't seem to fire Vendetta, only Shadow Blades. Although this may be operator error. Also for the Crimson Tempest toggle why not just have that be an AOE toggle that enables Fan of Knives as well as I can't think of a situation where you would want to be using Crimson Tempest and NOT FoK as your CP Builder.

----------


## Nerder

> I just started testing your Rogue profiles. One thing I noticed is in Assa spec that Enabling CDs doesn't seem to fire Vendetta, only Shadow Blades. Although this may be operator error. Also for the Crimson Tempest toggle why not just have that be an AOE toggle that enables Fan of Knives as well as I can't think of a situation where you would want to be using Crimson Tempest and NOT FoK as your CP Builder.


Updated the issue with Vendetta, stupid mistake on my part. never even noticed that! updated in sig, also I did the FoK/CT separately because from what I was told is with a certain ammount of targets you only want to CT and with more you would FoK, but as said before I dont play rogue so this is all from a hear say kind of thing, haha

----------


## js1974

Can anyone recommend a good Windwalker profile? I know there are a few and I'm not asking to link them just looking for a little feedback from people using them if it's there.

----------


## Nerder

> Can anyone recommend a good Windwalker profile? I know there are a few and I'm not asking to link them just looking for a little feedback from people using them if it's there.


Rubim's is very nice, I used to use my own but when he created his I didnt want to recreate the wheel so I use his. I've ranked to 50 Windwalker monks multiple times with it.

----------


## js1974

> Rubim's is very nice, I used to use my own but when he created his I didnt want to recreate the wheel so I use his. I've ranked to 50 Windwalker monks multiple times with it.


Great thanks for the info!

----------


## Rocketbird

> Im having some trouble having PQR load my Data File. Heres the code
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then		-- Load Data File
> 		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Cpoworks_Data.lua") == false then
> 			PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing PQR_Cpoworks_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.", "Error")
> 			PQR_StopRotation()
> 			return true
> ...


Problem is inside Data File.
Your is

```
 function InMeleeRange(spellid, t)
    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then
        return true
    end  
    return false
```

Should be

```
function InMeleeRange(spellid, t)
    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spellid), t) == 1 then
        return true
    else  
    	return false
    end
```

----------


## Dominium

WTB PQR for PTR  :Smile:  Pleeease Xelper <3

----------


## cokx

nobody else has the pqr_isoutofsight error?

----------


## monopoly8

Attachment 11916

hey, ive made an update to firekitteh feral profile for "kittycleave" rotation, strictly for feral druids with tier bonus to prioritize shred higher and increase overall dps generously. would like some feedback on whether it is an improvement for others as well, appreciated. thanks. 

(steps: go into pqr's rotation editer choose firekitteh and kittycleave and select shred on the right side and bump it up to above profession buffs as well as bring berserk under tigers fury unless you want to choose when to use it)

----------


## Dominium

> nobody else has the pqr_isoutofsight error?


Not really... PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 0.1) == false is what I use and it works, remember that it will **** up if you check yourself  :Wink:

----------


## Monkdos

Is there any way to get PQR to detect PTR? I want to do a ****load of simming and testing on my monk, but its alot of effort to keep perfect rotation up for hours on end... I can do it... But I would rather be lazy and just review the data

----------


## grimmjow200

would this bot work for a private server running 1.12.1?

----------


## g1teglover

> would this bot work for a private server running 1.12.1?


It would probally work, you'd just have to provide the correct offsets for the client, and write a completely custom profile, but that leads into more issues with the API functions that would be missing from such an old version of the WoW client (means more custom coding needed to add the functions back in).

----------


## cokx

eve if I make a fresh and clean PQR installation and a profile with only
if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") then PQR_WriteToChat("yes") end
it wont work

----------


## expunge

> eve if I make a fresh and clean PQR installation and a profile with only
> if PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") then PQR_WriteToChat("yes") end
> it wont work


This is a known issue. If you read up a bit there are people with the same problem.

----------


## bu_ba_911

im a little curious to see where cokx is going to go with a little bit of code i gave him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

from the ideas he was spouting out to me, it sounds like it's going to be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaylock

Hi, i was wondering if anyone had any good Brewmaster / Windwalker PvE leveling profiles? Thank you in advance!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi, i was wondering if anyone had any good Brewmaster / Windwalker PvE leveling profiles? Thank you in advance!


Here ya go! Should work leveling too I think

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im playing arena with Cokx resto-druid profile, and decided I wanted to try out the talent HotW. Now I dont know if his profile supports the talent but it would be cool if it somehow once you used it went catform and started bursting down current target if your buddy is over a certain health-percent ofcourse. Does any of you wizards know how I would make this work?

HotW spellid =108288

----------


## IfRYZ

Hi, i can't figure out where to put it i svn check out in the profiles folder but it wont work data missing or something?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Im playing arena with Cokx resto-druid profile, and decided I wanted to try out the talent HotW. Now I dont know if his profile supports the talent but it would be cool if it somehow once you used it went catform and started bursting down current target if your buddy is over a certain health-percent ofcourse. Does any of you wizards know how I would make this work?
> 
> HotW spellid =108288


I borrowed a HotW wrath spell from Googlebee for feral spec, but idk why it wouldn't work in reverse, you would just have to add " if UnitBuffID("player ",108293)then " before EVERY cat ability, and merge a working feral profile with Cokx profile. It may take some tweaking, but theoretically it SHOULD work. Keep in mind that I am NOT a profile writer, so take this with a grain of salt lol. Only issue I would forsee is if you used Firepong's feral profile, idk how the DATA files would work out being merged, or if they would need to be.

----------


## crystal_tech

for those lazy to lookup spell ids from wowhead and want to make profiles based on simcraft i found this:

sc_spell_lists_ptr.inc - simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting

lists out active spellids/glyphids if simcraft uses it.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

Wonder of anyone can tell me the best MOP Holy Pally PVE profile right now for Heroic healing and maybe raids? Thank you in advance!

----------


## Dominium

> for those lazy to lookup spell ids from wowhead and want to make profiles based on simcraft i found this:
> 
> sc_spell_lists_ptr.inc - simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting
> 
> lists out active spellids/glyphids if simcraft uses it.


Pretty nice, tenx!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for the suggestions, I tried switching to Sheurons feral-profile after I activated HotW but it didnt seem optimal for it. May try out adding cat-abilities as well and see how it plays out!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Thanks for the suggestions, I tried switching to Sheurons feral-profile after I activated HotW but it didnt seem optimal for it. May try out adding cat-abilities as well and see how it plays out!


Yeah, you are going to have to heavily modify any feral abilities to work while in resto spec/talents. Such as removing any mention of SR,Shred, Tiger's Fury and such. Since these spells are feral only, and they will break/stop the rotation while being used in resto spec.

EDIT: I tried finding Cokx profile to mess around with this, but the link in his thread is broken, sooooooo  :Frown:

----------


## Nerder

> Yeah, you are going to have to heavily modify any feral abilities to work while in resto spec/talents. Such as removing any mention of SR,Shred, Tiger's Fury and such. Since these spells are feral only, and they will break/stop the rotation while being used in resto spec.
> 
> EDIT: I tried finding Cokx profile to mess around with this, but the link in his thread is broken, sooooooo


That would be very easy to do... I'm really bored right now so if you happen to have a profile I can just mess with it. Just get me a link to it. I might be very bored but feeling a bit too lazy to look around on the forums! haha

----------


## cokx

Just copy and paste 
rake, mangle, f-bite, feral antiroot from my feral rotation
remove from mangle the shred spell id
make these 4 spells only availiable if in cat form
add a 5 ability that says something like if members[i].HP > 50 then return true end
add for this ability the spell id 0 ( it works like pause, to prevent to heal while doing dmg) 

add all 5 abilites above the normal healing spells and under cc dispel, but above antiroot( travel form)

should look like this

> functions
> bla
nature cure cc
rake
mangle
fbite
feral anti root
feral stop healing
travel form / anti root
rest of the rotation

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you cokx I'll do that, +rep and expect a donation at the end of the month!

----------


## gedav

WTB 3.3.5 warrior shield bash instead of pummel interrupt script !!

paypal 10$

----------


## cpowroks

updated my Enhance and Ele profiles
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles)

----------


## Dominium

Decided to release my Windwalker PvP profile for free. Check it out here ([PQR] Dominium's Windwalker Monk PvP) !

Cheers

----------


## Discipline

Major update a few days ago in my Frost DK PvP Profile
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-frost-dk.html (PQR - D1sc1pl1n3's and Kink's PvP Frost DK)

----------


## xLegendx

> im a little curious to see where cokx is going to go with a little bit of code i gave him 
> 
> from the ideas he was spouting out to me, it sounds like it's going to be awesome


What a tease  :Big Grin:  
lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What a tease  
> lol


lol a little birdie told me he got it basically done XD code works and all, just one missing part to make it fluid  :Stick Out Tongue: 

--------------
Alright Me and Firepong finished up coding the frames..... Here's the real meat behind the frames  :Smile: 

there's a couple cosmetic changes that will be happening relatively soon (within a week at most), but the actual coding behind the frame shouldn't change much of all  :Big Grin: 

if you can decode my thought process on how this should be used (all the variable names and such are there if you can follow them), then you should be able to start implementing it without my examples that will be following later XD

Download:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31448826/No...g_Overhaul.lua

Have Fun Everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## killuloki

Hi to all.
What is the best PVE Pal Ret Profile? if possible coded of spell id not on Spell name. Reason is Client is not English.
Thx in advance.

----------


## wexxi

Downloaded a druid balance rotation though when my first moonfire runs out it just starts spamming moonfire over and over again, any fix to this? Tried searching but couldn't really find the answer

----------


## Ninjaderp

Would be helpful if you could say who's balance druid-profile it is, try Soapbox's ([PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles) I can recommend his Boomkin-profile if the one you tried is outdated/not working.

----------


## Nerder

> Downloaded a druid balance rotation though when my first moonfire runs out it just starts spamming moonfire over and over again, any fix to this? Tried searching but couldn't really find the answer


Are you on a level 90 using this or trying to level a toon with the profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah as Nerder asks, that would be relevant. Most profiles here are optimized for lvl90-usage in mind ^^

----------


## wexxi

> Would be helpful if you could say who's balance druid-profile it is, try Soapbox's ([PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles) I can recommend his Boomkin-profile if the one you tried is outdated/not working.


Will try his and see if it works better, currently using cahonez though tried several others and they all do the same thing




> Are you on a level 90 using this or trying to level a toon with the profile?


Lvl 90 trying


Soapbox's worked great, tyvm

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright glad I could help ^^

----------


## Nerder

> Will try his and see if it works better, currently using cahonez though tried several others and they all do the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl 90 trying
> 
> 
> Soapbox's worked great, tyvm


https://dl.dropbox.com/s/s2a2be2umqozxp6/DRUID.rar?dl=1
^^^ Theres my boomy one too, my friend used it and liked it, this profile was one of the first ones I started working with so its pretty simple but produces great DPS as I've seen it first hand used. It has mouseover dotting and smart dotting for when in Celestial Allignment. I've never checked out soapbox ones but as my buddy said mine works great, one thing I noticed is soapbox requires a payment for his to use CD's or mouseover, this one already has those included. Not trying to say take mine over his but I do all my work for free and already have those functions incorperated

----------


## froggystyle

Looking for a frost mage PVP routine . can anyone point me 2 one otherwise i'll have to go through 500 pages eek .. thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

Froggy check this thread ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 09012012)out, might find something you like!

----------


## froggystyle

ty sir looking now

----------


## Bendecks

I am looking for a piece of code that makes me cast Pet Freeze (frost mage) on mouse location, by holding a modifier key.

As far as I can see, the Nova frost profile does this: 



```
local PQ_Freeze = PQ_Freeze
local Nova_Spell = Nova_Spell

if UnitExists("pet") then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Freeze)
		and IsLeftControlKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Freeze),nil)
			if SpellIsTargeting() then SpellCancelQueuedSpell() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
			return true
	end
end
```

How do I make this work with abother profile?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## killuloki

Hi to all.
What is the best PVE Pal Ret Profile? if possible coded of spell id not on Spell name. Reason is Client is not English.
Thx in advance.

Can any one recommend a good one?

----------


## Nerder

> Hi to all.
> What is the best PVE Pal Ret Profile? if possible coded of spell id not on Spell name. Reason is Client is not English.
> Thx in advance.
> 
> Can any one recommend a good one?


Avery's is very very nice... just search his name on the thread. He uses his by spellID also

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

OK using Nova's frost mage profile single rotation is workin great as i lvl to 90 the AoE rotation i'm not getting anything xcept the lft ctr aoe spells, is it that lvl 90 needed for that rotation to work or something else?

figured it out, no rotation for frost bolts in the aoe profile.

----------


## billybuffalo

Downloading profiles for pqr seems complicated. I am looking for kab\arcane mage profile, and can not find it. Can someone please give me some simple instructions on what files to download, where to get them, and how to install them???

Appreciate it!

----------


## killuloki

> Avery's is very very nice... just search his name on the thread. He uses his by spellID also


I tried it, but it does not work for me. Have A Russian client. Rotation does not even start.

----------


## Papirico

Is PQR down?

----------


## lolomo2003

> Is PQR down?


PQR Down? UP? doesn't exists such thing. No server involved to be down or up.

----------


## g1teglover

> PQR Down? UP? doesn't exists such thing. No server involved to be down or up.


The only communication that PQR does with a server is downloading the offsets and when the updater is run. Other then that, there's no server that it requires to connect to to use, so it will always work regardless of internet connection.

----------


## Papirico

It's not working for me for some reason :c

----------


## g1teglover

> It's not working for me for some reason :c


What's the issue, is it not detecting WoW? Are you sure that you are running the 32-bit version of WoW.exe and have downloaded the offsets for the patch?

----------


## Papirico

yeah i run 32 bit cause of Honorbuddy

----------


## Opacho

> It's not working for me for some reason :c
> http://imgur.com/M72gG


Is that your name on recount? O.o

----------


## Papirico

NO that was some hunter that invited me to kill a rare.. he did all the work i just stanted there

----------


## dookieface

hello all,
just lvl my hunter to 90 and was wondering who have the most up to date bm hunter profile out there? 

thanks dookie

----------


## 808

> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/s2a2be2umqozxp6/DRUID.rar?dl=1
> ^^^ Theres my boomy one too, my friend used it and liked it, this profile was one of the first ones I started working with so its pretty simple but produces great DPS as I've seen it first hand used. It has mouseover dotting and smart dotting for when in Celestial Allignment. I've never checked out soapbox ones but as my buddy said mine works great, one thing I noticed is soapbox requires a payment for his to use CD's or mouseover, this one already has those included. Not trying to say take mine over his but I do all my work for free and already have those functions incorperated


What talent spec do you recommend to use with your boomkin profile?

Thanks,
808

----------


## momo1029

> hello all,
> just lvl my hunter to 90 and was wondering who have the most up to date bm hunter profile out there? 
> 
> thanks dookie


would be kickmydog's rotation, super smooth

----------


## Discipline

> What talent spec do you recommend to use with your boomkin profile?
> 
> Thanks,
> 808


Balance *evil grin*  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Stingo

Hi all,

Anyone have a working code for Amber Shaper interrupt? Would be nice if you can help me out

----------


## Dimonoff

> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have a working code for Amber Shaper interrupt? Would be nice if you can help me out


This is Xelper code for Four Kings, Amber-Shaper Un'sok and Gara'jal the Spiritbinder :


```

--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent
--abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.
if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then
    PQR_resumeAttack = 0
elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then
    return true
else
    PQR_resumeAttack = 0
end
  --IMPORTANT: Change this if you have any cleaves that would do damage to a secondary target
--as part of your single target rotation. Better to be safe than sorry! 
--Used for : Spirit Kings
local cleaveClass = false
local isAOE = strmatch(strupper(PQR_RotationName), "AOE") --checks if we are in AOE mode.
 for i=1,4 do
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i
     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
        
        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)
        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)
        
        if npcID == 62511 or npcID == 62711 then --Amber-Shaper Un'sok or Amber Monstrosity
            local reshapeName = GetSpellInfo(122370)
            local reshapeLife = UnitDebuff("player", reshapeName)
            
            if reshapeLife ~= nil then
                local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("vehicle")
                local playerCasting2 = UnitCastingInfo("player")
                --grab spell names for abilities:
                local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)
                
                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion
                if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")
                    return true
                end
                
                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion
                if playerCasting2 == amberExplosion then
                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")
                    return true
                end
                
                --interrupt the target if casting amber explosion
                if bossCasting and bossCasting == amberExplosion then
                    TargetUnit(bossCheck)
                    --Press the 1st button (Amber Strike)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton1")
                    return true
                end
                
                if UnitExists("boss2") then
                    if bossCheck == "boss2" then 
                        return true --prevent the rotation from executing while reshaped
                    end
                else
                    return true
                end
             end
            
        elseif npcID == 60709 then --Spirit Kings: Qiang. (Impervious Shield)
            --Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Impervious Shield) is gone.
            
            --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local impName = GetSpellInfo(117961)
                local impShieldBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117961)
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == impName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2
                    return true
                end
                
                if impShieldBuff then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end
            
        elseif npcID == 60710 then --Spirit Kings: Subetai. (Sleight of Hand)
            --Stop all attacks when casting Sleight of Hand, and until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends.
            --Also stop attacks if not stunned.
            
            --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local sleightName = GetSpellInfo(118162)
                local sleightBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 118162)
                --                  HoJ,   FoJ,  Kidney  
                local stunList = { 853, 105593, 408 }
                local isStunned = nil
                for _,v in ipairs(stunList) do
                    local debuffCheck = UnitDebuffID(bossCheck, v)
                    if debuffCheck then
                        isStunned = true
                    end
                end
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sleightName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2
                    return true
                end
                
                if sleightBuff and not isStunned then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end
         elseif npcID == 60701 then --Spirit Kings: Zian. (Shield of Darkness)
            --Stop all attacks until 0.5 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Shield of Darkness) is gone.
                        
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local sodName = GetSpellInfo(117697)
                local sodBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117697)
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sodName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.5 --0.5 to account for lag... REALLY do not want to set this off.
                    return true
                end
                
                if sodBuff then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end
        end
    end
end
 --click button to leave.
--Gara'jal isn't a boss while in the Spirit Realm.
local returnSoul = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
if returnSoul and returnSoul - GetTime() < 2 then 
    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end 


```

----------


## lolomo2003

> It's not working for me for some reason :c


It seems you dont have latest offsets. Just click download offsets before choice process. If still not working try a clean download of PQR

P.S even that is not your name its very easy for anyone interested from blizz to see who was next to that hunter on that spot  :Big Grin:

----------


## vorn10

> This is Xelper code for Four Kings, Amber-Shaper Un'sok and Gara'jal the Spiritbinder :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent--abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then    PQR_resumeAttack = 0elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_resumeAttack = 0end--IMPORTANT: Change this if you have any cleaves that would do damage to a secondary target--as part of your single target rotation. Better to be safe than sorry! --Used for : Spirit Kingslocal cleaveClass = falselocal isAOE = strmatch(strupper(PQR_RotationName), "AOE") --checks if we are in AOE mode.for i=1,4 do    local bossCheck = "boss"..i    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then                local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                if npcID == 62511 or npcID == 62711 then --Amber-Shaper Un'sok or Amber Monstrosity            local reshapeName = GetSpellInfo(122370)            local reshapeLife = UnitDebuff("player", reshapeName)                        if reshapeLife ~= nil then                local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("vehicle")                local playerCasting2 = UnitCastingInfo("player")                --grab spell names for abilities:                local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)                                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion                if playerCasting == amberExplosion then                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")                    return true                end                                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion                if playerCasting2 == amberExplosion then                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")                    return true                end                                --interrupt the target if casting amber explosion                if bossCasting and bossCasting == amberExplosion then                    TargetUnit(bossCheck)                    --Press the 1st button (Amber Strike)                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton1")                    return true                end                                if UnitExists("boss2") then                    if bossCheck == "boss2" then                         return true --prevent the rotation from executing while reshaped                    end                else                    return true                end            end                    elseif npcID == 60709 then --Spirit Kings: Qiang. (Impervious Shield)            --Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Impervious Shield) is gone.                        --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                local impName = GetSpellInfo(117961)                local impShieldBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117961)                                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == impName) then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2                    return true                end                                if impShieldBuff then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    return true                end            end                    elseif npcID == 60710 then --Spirit Kings: Subetai. (Sleight of Hand)            --Stop all attacks when casting Sleight of Hand, and until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends.            --Also stop attacks if not stunned.                        --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                local sleightName = GetSpellInfo(118162)                local sleightBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 118162)                --                  HoJ,   FoJ,  Kidney                  local stunList = { 853, 105593, 408 }                local isStunned = nil                for _,v in ipairs(stunList) do                    local debuffCheck = UnitDebuffID(bossCheck, v)                    if debuffCheck then                        isStunned = true                    end                end                                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sleightName) then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2                    return true                end                                if sleightBuff and not isStunned then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    return true                end            end        elseif npcID == 60701 then --Spirit Kings: Zian. (Shield of Darkness)            --Stop all attacks until 0.5 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Shield of Darkness) is gone.                                    if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                local sodName = GetSpellInfo(117697)                local sodBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117697)                                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sodName) then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.5 --0.5 to account for lag... REALLY do not want to set this off.                    return true                end                                if sodBuff then                    StopAttack()                    SpellStopCasting()                    return true                end            end        end    endend--click button to leave.--Gara'jal isn't a boss while in the Spirit Realm.local returnSoul = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))if returnSoul and returnSoul - GetTime() < 2 then     RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") end 
> 
> 
> ```


Is it tested and working? Dont want be flamed by guild members when shields come up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nerder

> Balance *evil grin* 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


hahahahaha discipline, you gave me a good laugh there.

But no, I made with atleast you having Renewal, Incarnation and Natures vigil

----------


## Dimonoff

> Is it tested and working? Dont want be flamed by guild members when shields come up


Works fine.

----------


## vorn10

> Works fine.


So i just create new ability and put it in rotation above any dmg abilities?

----------


## Dimonoff

Yes, at the top of the rotation.

----------


## billybuffalo

Can so someone tell me what the best arcane mage profile is?

----------


## ronja75

Hi

after executing pqrupdate.exe from this site i received the following:

what can i do now?

Antivirus was Avast 7.0.1474 with Virus definitions 130107-0

----------


## Ninjaderp

I assume thats your antivirusprogram going haywire, I dont know why it does that, I got NOD32 and never had anything come up associated with PQR.

Try turn it off and it should work.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Hi
> after executing pqrupdate.exe from this site i received the following:
> what can i do now?
> Antivirus was Avast 7.0.1474 with Virus definitions 130107-0


I use Zone Alarm ES and MalwareBytes and never had a problem with PQR

----------


## ronja75

i added it to the exception list and uploaded it to virustotal.
note sure if evil / good (false positive) pqr works fine without that file.

Edit: I dont want to blame someone, just want to make sure that this is a false-positive.. i love pqr, it's the greates combat helper that i ever seen.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi
> 
> after executing pqrupdate.exe from this site i received the following:
> 
> what can i do now?
> 
> Antivirus was Avast 7.0.1474 with Virus definitions 130107-0


you got hit with something else it just happened to get the updater. ran my copy of pqrupdater and it came out clean.
link here: https://www.virustotal.com/file/4e09...is/1357589046/
md5: DFC3640B71C38D3CB06EF68A3DB9438A
sha-1: BA68DB378AD3FF86FEDBCDA8BB0A9202B8A90B59
file size: 369kb or 377856 bytes

----------


## Genetyk

Hello,

I search Offsets 16408 for PTR 5.2 (Last build) please

+REP it's urgently (Developper Addon)

Thanks

----------


## Xelper

> Hi
> 
> after executing pqrupdate.exe from this site i received the following:
> 
> what can i do now?
> 
> Antivirus was Avast 7.0.1474 with Virus definitions 130107-0



Original file name: Core.dat? PQR doesn't use any files named that... so you have something else doing on with your system. You may have had something infect the EXE. I haven't released any changes to PQR in months, if it was infected more people would be reporting these types of problems.

Also on the subject of 5.2 PTR offsets: I should have time in the next couple days to work on them.

----------


## Dimonoff

It would be great if you made ​​a video guide how to make offsets.  :Smile:  And we will not ask each patch.

----------


## crystal_tech

> It would be great if you made ​​a video guide how to make offsets.  And we will not ask each patch.


i would rather xelper do it that way its going to work and you dont know if the pqr program will have to change.

----------


## ronja75

> you got hit with something else it just happened to get the updater. ran my copy of pqrupdater and it came out clean.
> link here: https://www.virustotal.com/file/4e09...is/1357589046/
> md5: DFC3640B71C38D3CB06EF68A3DB9438A
> sha-1: BA68DB378AD3FF86FEDBCDA8BB0A9202B8A90B59
> file size: 369kb or 377856 bytes


Hm.. Something seems to be strange. My checksums differs from yours.

Downloaded: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zskfdr9l2x22lnc/PQR.zip as linked at first post.
MD5 Checksum: 7F3A445DE81F48400F4881627D1A2DFC
SHA-1 Checksum: 23FEC403C3A1B19F8A5AFBC36C902C2575CB7D07

Included File: PQRUpdater.exe
MD5 Checksum: EEFA0786EDF8489E75F2FE048B74393C
SHA-1 Checksum: A54016BA1F496757608E140E6FBBCD58F23EB0D2

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hm.. Something seems to be strange. My checksums differs from yours.
> 
> Downloaded: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zskfdr9l2x22lnc/PQR.zip as linked at first post.
> MD5 Checksum: 7F3A445DE81F48400F4881627D1A2DFC
> SHA-1 Checksum: 23FEC403C3A1B19F8A5AFBC36C902C2575CB7D07
> 
> Included File: PQRUpdater.exe
> MD5 Checksum: EEFA0786EDF8489E75F2FE048B74393C
> SHA-1 Checksum: A54016BA1F496757608E140E6FBBCD58F23EB0D2


try this:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe

however, i do think you need to scan your pc for viruses and malware.

run a few different scans with differ programs

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Where do I put this code in to work? Having this would be great to help int the Amber Shaper

For some reason it didn't add the quote, i was referring to the amber shaper interupt code that was posted on the previous page.... thanks

----------


## g1teglover

> Hi
> 
> after executing pqrupdate.exe from this site i received the following:
> 
> what can i do now?
> 
> Antivirus was Avast 7.0.1474 with Virus definitions 130107-0


That's nothing more then a false positive. It's listed as a "Dropper" due to the fact that PQR's updater doesn't require any user action after clicking the button, and uses basic HTTP/GET to download and place the updated executable.

Just disable Avast for the updater and you're fine.

----------


## ronja75

Thank you for your help and PNs guys.

No, it's not a false positive. The PQRUpdater isn't the identical as the Direct.exe Download.
As Xelper already told - core.dat isnt used by PQRUpdater and not updated for months (ZIP Updated 26days ago)

be serious and compare it yourself by Download the ZIP from Post#1 with the EXE from the provied direct-dl.

Exe in ZIP Archive (Downloads core.dat)
SHA1 A54016BA1F496757608E140E6FBBCD58F23EB0D2

DirectDL (does not Download core.dat)
SHA1 BA68DB378AD3FF86FEDBCDA8BB0A9202B8A90B59

From my site it's okay. just using now the "clean" one, never allowed the injection from core.dat and isolated it.
i'l give the hard-disk tommorow to our security-guys in the company, maybe they find out something.

----------


## FattyXP

> It would be great if you made ​​a video guide how to make offsets.  And we will not ask each patch.


Not only would any instruction in this matter be generic (which many videos and guides already exist for), but you wouldn't know if something needs to change with PQR's innards, say the way they call something was changed and they in turn need to update the code to call it the proper way. 

Honestly making things find offsets by itself is NOT tricky at all, as long as you know the code you are looking for you can setup a SigScan. The reason why nobody comes out with hacks that auto-update offsets is that you never know whats been done to the game with a patch. It could be as simple as an extra variable being passed to a function, or maybe Warden updated and now scans for things the hack modifies. All off a sudden everyone who loads up your hack gets insta-banned. Not a very fun feeling as a developer, just ask Netter/Jan about EasyMap. On the topic of SigScans, these are mostly how people find these offsets to begin with, they know the code they are looking for and use the SigScan to find the offset and update the hacks offsets.

----------


## 808

Can anyone help me out with a code that I can add into a profile use an on use trinket on cool down? Would the data file related to a profile (if there is one) need to be tweaked also when trying to add something like this?

thanks,
808

----------


## googlebee

Lost a 7 year old acct due to the bugged herb glitch tonight - anyway.....kinkehs DK frost profile link is bad. Anyone have an updated link? or suggestion for DK? Playing an alt acct =p

thanks

-GB

----------


## paintpauller

i dont know what i did but it was working all day, came back and now it will open and say that im connected to a character but it will not do anything in game. basically i log in wow, open pqr, select toon name, and then in game hit alt x and alt c. nothing will come up in chat and all i will do is sit in game (alt x) and open character info (alt c) it has worked flawlessly for months and even worked earlier today. i have tried with both anti virus on and off and even re downloaded pqr and still nothing. need some help getting it to work again =(

edit: 32bit wow and dx9
edit 2: PQInterface is saying "PQR NOT LOADED."

----------


## g1teglover

> i dont know what i did but it was working all day, came back and now it will open and say that im connected to a character but it will not do anything in game. basically i log in wow, open pqr, select toon name, and then in game hit alt x and alt c. nothing will come up in chat and all i will do is sit in game (alt x) and open character info (alt c) it has worked flawlessly for months and even worked earlier today. i have tried with both anti virus on and off and even re downloaded pqr and still nothing. need some help getting it to work again =(
> 
> edit: 32bit wow and dx9
> edit 2: PQInterface is saying "PQR NOT LOADED."


Try running PQR as admin. If that doesn't work, check and make sure that you're showing profiles loaded in the drop-downs, and that you have the offsets.

----------


## paintpauller

> Try running PQR as admin. If that doesn't work, check and make sure that you're showing profiles loaded in the drop-downs, and that you have the offsets.


did all that and still nothing. =(

----------


## Nerder

> Can anyone help me out with a code that I can add into a profile use an on use trinket on cool down? Would the data file related to a profile (if there is one) need to be tweaked also when trying to add something like this?
> 
> thanks,
> 808


These are what I use normally posted previously by someone else, dont remember who exactly... but here it is:


```
local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 10)

if UseCD then
	if Cooldown == 0 and
		Ready == 1 and
		UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and
		UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
	then
		UseInventoryItem(10)
		return true
	end
end
```

That would be for gloves, your first trinket would be 13 and the other would be 14 instead of the 10 in UseInventoryItem(*10*) and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", *10*). The UseCD requires a function higher in the priority list with the following like...


```
if modtime == nil then
	modtime = 0
end

if IsRightControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then
	modtime = GetTime()
	if UseCD then
		UseCD = false
		PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
	else
		UseCD = true
		PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
	end
end
```

You can use IsLeftControlKeyDown(), IsLeftShiftKeyDown(), IsLeftAltKeyDown() or vise versa for the right just change the word Left to Right. There's also mouse buttons but I'm not a fan of those... Hope it helps bud, would've repsonded faster but I just woke up!

----------


## Nerder

> Lost a 7 year old acct due to the bugged herb glitch tonight - anyway.....kinkehs DK frost profile link is bad. Anyone have an updated link? or suggestion for DK? Playing an alt acct =p
> 
> thanks
> 
> -GB


Rubims are very nice man, Rubim's page ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.) or heres the kinkehs that I had, last one I had that was updated Kinkehs PvE Frost

----------


## xxmarlxx

Is there any love for ret anymore looking for a profile that can hold dps in heroic raid plzz help :Frown:

----------


## 808

> These are what I use normally posted previously by someone else, dont remember who exactly... but here it is:
> 
> 
> ```
> local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 10)
> 
> if UseCD then
> 	if Cooldown == 0 and
> 		Ready == 1 and
> ...



thanks! I just tried to rep you but it seems I need to spread the rep around and will get back to you on that =)
808

----------


## sandoog

whats the possibility to get PQR work with wow64bit in near future ?
would love to see that happen.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats been asked a million times already and no, it wont happen any time soon if I recall reading answers from Xelper.

----------


## Techz

Hi all need help with the BM pvp profile made by Jarrito here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-5-1-a.html ([PQR] Hunter BM PVP (5.1))

Ok i would like to try and make this work can anyone help me at all i would like to make it so in 2vs2 arena my focus enemy will get scatter shot and freezing trap on them everytime its on cd please 





> --Code provided by Xelper
> local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
> local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
> if targetTrapped then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> if FreezingTrapTimeout ~= nil and FreezingTrapTimeout > GetTime() then
> ...


Please help!!!

----------


## lolomo2003

> Is there any love for ret anymore looking for a profile that can hold dps in heroic raid plzz help


Just one word *AVERY (Avery Ret Profile)*  :Smile:

----------


## Flashspam

Thanks so much for all the hard work you invested in this program, works great, really apreciate it!

----------


## crystal_tech

huh, i tested something.

the pqr updater file from the first page is infected. malware bytes picked up a msi installer and removed it from the exe and it shows the same size as my clean version with same hashes.

noticed that is the same msi package that filebeam downloads are getting hit with. my link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe is clean until xelper checks his file.

file found: AMDEx3.msi in C:\WIndows\Installer\ folder

----------


## vorn10

> huh, i tested something.
> 
> the pqr updater file from the first page is infected. malware bytes picked up a msi installer and removed it from the exe and it shows the same size as my clean version with same hashes.
> 
> noticed that is the same msi package that filebeam downloads are getting hit with. my link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe is clean until xelper checks his file.


O.o Someone hacked his acc?

----------


## Weischbier

Can someone please debug this for me?
No Abilities getting used , except AMZ and DnD.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24969605/DEATHKNIGHT.rar

Note: This won't perform better or equal to Kinkehs/Rubims profiles. This is a rotation based on Simc for my own character.

greetz

Weischbier

----------


## ronja75

> huh, i tested something.
> 
> the pqr updater file from the first page is infected. malware bytes picked up a msi installer and removed it from the exe and it shows the same size as my clean version with same hashes.
> 
> noticed that is the same msi package that filebeam downloads are getting hit with. my link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe is clean until xelper checks his file.
> 
> file found: AMDEx3.msi in C:\WIndows\Installer\ folder


As i already reported yesterday, where everyone told me "your stupid ronja - turn off your antivir" (more or less)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks for checking it twice Crystal.

We've also checked it this morning in the company
The Trojan injects to svchost.exe. here it starts to download the maincode (password stealer)
the maincode has ben placed on our test-machine at %TEMP%\atixx.tmp

Affected Registry Entrys:
Local_Machine\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\6to4\Parameters\ServiceDll AMDEx3.msi
Local_Machine\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\6to4\Parameters\ServiceDll AMDEx3.msi
Local_Machine\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\6to4\Parameters\ServiceDll AMDEx3.msi

----------


## Kaylo

> huh, i tested something.
> 
> the pqr updater file from the first page is infected. malware bytes picked up a msi installer and removed it from the exe and it shows the same size as my clean version with same hashes.
> 
> noticed that is the same msi package that filebeam downloads are getting hit with. my link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe is clean until xelper checks his file.
> 
> file found: AMDEx3.msi in C:\WIndows\Installer\ folder


Ouch. Good thing you can confirm it as a reliable source since there is a few comments abouts it.
Wanted to add that I think thats the same trojan/group that infected DemonBuddy a while back. Seems it wasnt a one time deal and we have to watch out.

----------


## lolomo2003

> huh, i tested something.
> 
> the pqr updater file from the first page is infected. malware bytes picked up a msi installer and removed it from the exe and it shows the same size as my clean version with same hashes.
> 
> noticed that is the same msi package that filebeam downloads are getting hit with. my link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/PQRUpdater.exe is clean until xelper checks his file.
> 
> file found: AMDEx3.msi in C:\WIndows\Installer\ folder


Idd I scanned the updater from the first page and have same AMDEx3.msi. I've noticed the file was uploaded 26 days ago and file was created 13.12.2012. I have my PQR Updater from 18.03.2012. So yes is something about that file. I think its related with the days when Xepler has problems with his account.

----------


## travis2861

Have the updater from 3/18/12 aswell and it's clean, I'll upload it if needed.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Any raid quality balance druid profiles floating around?

----------


## Nerder

> Any raid quality balance druid profiles floating around?


My buddy uses mine and can still be top of the charts... he bursts like 150k dps and sustained around 85-90k with a 490 ilvl but all depends on starsurge procs too (Just on the raid dummy, dont remember the numbers with full raid buffs and if its AoE for the DoTs)

----------


## g1teglover

> Ouch. Good thing you can confirm it as a reliable source since there is a few comments abouts it.
> Wanted to add that I think thats the same trojan/group that infected DemonBuddy a while back. Seems it wasnt a one time deal and we have to watch out.


Yep, can confirm that the link on the forums for the DL is pointing to a infected file. Figured that I'd get PQR when i'm using my laptop, and as soon as the download completed, my AV (AVG) went off alerting me. Was like WTF, so I compared the MD5 hash, to my version on my desktop and got this.

Desktop (Clean, downloaded on 05/18/2012):
MD5: DFC3640B71C38D3CB06EF68A3DB9438A
SHA-1: BA68DB378AD3FF86FEDBCDA8BB0A9202B8A90B59
Filesize: 369kb (according to windows)

Laptop (Just downloaded from the front page, comes up with Win32.Dropper infection on virus scan):
Virustotal report on the initial zip file: https://www.virustotal.com/file/26cf...is/1357671231/
MD5: EEFA0786EDF8489E75F2FE048B74393C
SHA-1: A54016BA1F496757608E140E6FBBCD58F23EB0D2
Filesize 370kb (according to windows)

@Ronja, I do apologize for seeming to have said that its your anti-virus. I only said that due to the nature of programs like this getting flagged with false positives at times. Since I had PQR set up on my main PC for a while now, I felt that it was an error. 

I've taken and placed PQR on my dropbox account as well, as a backup until Xelper can get this straightened out.
Download: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/53265858/PQR.rar
Virustotal report: https://www.virustotal.com/file/1fbc...is/1357671021/ (Verified clean)

----------


## lawlmoto

> Lost a 7 year old acct due to the bugged herb glitch tonight - anyway.....kinkehs DK frost profile link is bad. Anyone have an updated link? or suggestion for DK? Playing an alt acct =p
> 
> thanks
> 
> -GB


How did you lose your account? Herb crash related to pqr? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## g1teglover

> How did you lose your account? Herb crash related to pqr? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope, there was a exploit that involved glitching out herb stacks and forcing a rollback on the character, but allowing you to keep items. Some of the people who did this on accident got banned along with the ones who legitimately exploited the glitch. Nothing to do with PQR.

----------


## lawlmoto

> Nope, there was a exploit that involved glitching out herb stacks and forcing a rollback on the character, but allowing you to keep items. Some of the people who did this on accident got banned along with the ones who legitimately exploited the glitch. Nothing to do with PQR.


So it's something that has to do with item duplication then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blaythe

does pqr function as a lua unlocker?

----------


## saga3180

> does pqr function as a lua unlocker?


No it does not

----------


## Debordes

Does anyone have a shaman resto PvP profile that they feel like sharing? Currently using one from Dominions thread but IMO it is unusable in any combat situation above 6+ people getting attack at once.

----------


## expunge

> Does anyone have a shaman resto PvP profile that they feel like sharing? Currently using one from Dominions thread but IMO it is unusable in any combat situation above 6+ people getting attack at once.


Instead of telling him it doesn't work, tell him how to make it better. Why don't people ever do this?

----------


## FattyXP

So I'm having an issue with WoW lagging when I have PQR enabled with nothing targeted, is this normal? 
Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I honestly am not going to look through nearly 500 pages of posts to find it and the search feature didn't turn up anything but rotations...

----------


## Xelper

It appears that last month when I could suddenly not access my OwnedCore account anymore that this was the result of someone obtaining access to my account. I have no idea right now how this happened, but I emailed Kurious with the details I do know. It appears that 27 days ago, someone replaced the PQR download link with an infected file. They packaged an infected MSI with the clean version of PQRUpdater, so it worked and downloaded clean files, but also installed what was likely a trojan/keylogger. My email and Dropbox were not compromised, only my OwnedCore account.

*Now, if you downloaded PQR.zip from the main post of this thread in the last 30 days I suggest you scan your system.
*
*This likely has NOT effected the majority of PQR users, as many people already had PQR and PQRUpdater.exe on their system, and existing installs would not have been compromised. If you ran the older version of PQRUpdater.exe, it would have still downloaded safe files. This is only if you have downloaded PQR.zip from the main post in the last 30 days.*

I have fixed the download link on the main page and redirected to the proper download. PQRUpdater.exe was last modified March 18th 2012, this is the safe version.

----------


## Xelper

> So I'm having an issue with WoW lagging when I have PQR enabled with nothing targeted, is this normal? 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I honestly am not going to look through nearly 500 pages of posts to find it and the search feature didn't turn up anything but rotations...


If you have nothing targetted and it is lagging your WoW the rotation is probably not coded properly and is not handling having no target. Try enabling Lua errors in WoW (Escape -> Interface -> Help -> Display Lua Errors.) Post the error for the profile developer to fix. He likely needs to add a UnitExists("target") check prior to accessing information about a non-existant target.

----------


## Debordes

> Instead of telling him it doesn't work, tell him how to make it better. Why don't people ever do this?


People have been doing that and it's still broken. Is that better?

Perhaps broken is too harsh of a word, the way it is currently set up, in a situation where a group of people fall to 75% hp rapidly (which is pretty much always in any RBG) the profile devolves into a healing surge spamming machine.

----------


## Ironbad47

Hey, i have tried looking everywhere on how to change when the interrupt goes off, i'd like to change it to kick at 80% of the cast or so, forgive me pls if it was answered before but i dont want to look through all 500 pages :S

----------


## DiabloFan

> Hey, i have tried looking everywhere on how to change when the interrupt goes off, i'd like to change it to kick at 80% of the cast or so, forgive me pls if it was answered before but i dont want to look through all 500 pages :S




Assuming you're using Xelper's interrupt profile, just edit this value to whatever you want it to be. I'd recommend setting it a little lower than 80% though as that might be too late for spells with short cast times.

----------


## Ironbad47

oh ok, thats pretty simple now that you showed me, thx  :Smile:

----------


## FattyXP

> If you have nothing targetted and it is lagging your WoW the rotation is probably not coded properly and is not handling having no target. Try enabling Lua errors in WoW (Escape -> Interface -> Help -> Display Lua Errors.) Post the error for the profile developer to fix. He likely needs to add a UnitExists("target") check prior to accessing information about a non-existant target.


enabled errors, getting nothing from that.

----------


## aghost917

is there anyway to check if your target is mounted or not? or do i have to use all the flying mounts IDs?

----------


## g1teglover

> is there anyway to check if your target is mounted or not? or do i have to use all the flying mounts IDs?


Not 100% sure that there's a way to do this in PQR as the mounts are neither buffs or debuffs and can't be looked into as such.

----------


## Edsaxe

> Hi all need help with the BM pvp profile made by Jarrito here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-5-1-a.html ([PQR] Hunter BM PVP (5.1))
> 
> Ok i would like to try and make this work can anyone help me at all i would like to make it so in 2vs2 arena my focus enemy will get scatter shot and freezing trap on them everytime its on cd please 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!


You can still make this work but you need to mouseover the person you plan to trap and be within 20 yards

Edit: you will still need to hold down left ctrl key with the code you posted but you can change this

You can scatter focus on cd if in range but i think the trap needs a mouseover to get the position.

----------


## Nerder

> is there anyway to check if your target is mounted or not? or do i have to use all the flying mounts IDs?


Disregard the code I posted prior, never tried it before was just an idea. It looks like you'll need to do the UnitBuffID("target", *Mounts ID*), or just make a function and start creating a list for all the mount IDs =P sounds like a fun project there

but I guess for anyone else if this helps, when I do RaF I have something like:


```
if UnitExists("Players name") and FollowMe then --FollowMe is the toggle name for if I want them to follow/mount listed below is the code for that
	if UnitBuffID("Players name", 121820) then --Checking if they're mounted with the Obsidian Nightwing
		InteractUnit("Players name")
	end
end
```

and for my follow/mount toggle its:


```
if modtime == nil then
	modtime = 0
end

if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then
	modtime = GetTime()
	if FollowMe then
		FollowMe = nil
		PQR_WriteToChat("Follow/Mount: \124cFFe61515Disabled")
	else
		FollowMe = 1
		PQR_WriteToChat("Follow/Mount: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
	end
end
```

I also have a follow ability:


```
if UnitExists("Players name") and FollowMe then
	if not FollowUnit("Players name") then
		FollowUnit("Players name")
	end
end
```

of course where it says *Players name* you replace that with either target, focus or the specific players name

hope I could have helped you

----------


## Nov17

quick question. which profile does the most SMF dps single target?

----------


## Bendecks

I am looking for a piece of code that makes me cast Pet Freeze (frost mage) on mouse location, by holding a modifier key.

As far as I can see, the Nova frost profile does this: 



```
local PQ_Freeze = PQ_Freeze
local Nova_Spell = Nova_Spell

if UnitExists("pet") then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Freeze)
		and IsLeftControlKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Freeze),nil)
			if SpellIsTargeting() then SpellCancelQueuedSpell() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
			return true
	end
end
```

How do I make this work with abother profile?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## replikatoren

> quick question. which profile does the most SMF dps single target?


Hey, maybe you should try this yourself. Go download every smf profile there is and test it ^^

----------


## Nov17

> Hey, maybe you should try this yourself. Go download every smf profile there is and test it ^^


of course i could test it. The whole point of asking someone who already has the experience is to save time. I could spend a good 30-60 minutes trying to find the profiles and another 60++ minutes to test them. Thats the whole purpose of teachers in schools, and education books. Save time.

----------


## Ninjaderp

solva: try these profiles out, they are failroad/bgreen12's fury/arms pve&arms pvp-profiles, from what I've tried lately I've had best results with these.
I packed them together and put them on mediafire, dont forget to put the data files in the datafolder: 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qn975s100ia7g9r

----------


## replikatoren

> of course i could test it. The whole point of asking someone who already has the experience is to save time. I could spend a good 30-60 minutes trying to find the profiles and another 60++ minutes to test them. Thats the whole purpose of teachers in schools, and education books. Save time.


http://bit.ly/RFqkgK Here my fail edit rotation. Improved single Target, 2 Target und Aoe Target Rotation. Switch between single tar and two target rotation with right ctrl. +5 aoe target another rotation youve to load. Autobloodbath , Leaphotkey Mouse 3, Pausekey LAlt.
Here by far the best smf/tg Profile, well in my opinion @ least.
Also includes my Prot Rotation, just basic prot rotation, youve to use all def cds yourself ( ralley cry, demo shout, demo banner (left shift), skullbanner, schildblock, barrier, shieldwall etc) Ranked with both top 20 in HC raids
Prot Keybindings -> Rctrl toggle aoe, rAlt toggle execute, mouse 3 leap, rshift demo banner
Thanks for your rep  :Wink:

----------


## imdasandman

> Can someone please debug this for me?
> No Abilities getting used , except AMZ and DnD.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24969605/DEATHKNIGHT.rar
> 
> Note: This won't perform better or equal to Kinkehs/Rubims profiles. This is a rotation based on Simc for my own character.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier


I will look into it tomorrow for you. it is 0430 here :P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nerder

> I am looking for a piece of code that makes me cast Pet Freeze (frost mage) on mouse location, by holding a modifier key.
> 
> As far as I can see, the Nova frost profile does this: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_Freeze = PQ_Freeze
> local Nova_Spell = Nova_Spell
> ...




```
if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then
	if GetSpellCooldown(33395) == 0 then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(33395))
		if SpellIsTargeting() then
			CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Techz

I take it no one plays hunters anymore :-( or maybe most are like me and cant code :-( Any help with this would be really really good PLEASE great coders!!!!




> Hi all need help with the BM pvp profile made by Jarrito here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-5-1-a.html ([PQR] Hunter BM PVP (5.1))
> 
> Ok i would like to try and make this work can anyone help me at all i would like to make it so in 2vs2 arena my focus enemy will get scatter shot and freezing trap on them everytime its on cd please 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!






> --Code provided by Xelper
> local targetTrapped = UnitDebuffID("target", 1499)
> local _, FreezingTrapCD = GetSpellCooldown(1499)
> if targetTrapped then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> if FreezingTrapTimeout ~= nil and FreezingTrapTimeout > GetTime() then
> ...

----------


## Bendecks

Thanks a bunch! Will test it when this retarded migraine goes away >.<

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm still around coding for hunters and such, just i don't pvp and would need a pvper to help me code out a pvp profile. also work is killing my free time.

----------


## Techz

> i'm still around coding for hunters and such, just i don't pvp and would need a pvper to help me code out a pvp profile. also work is killing my free time.


thanks for your reply Crystal the pvp hunter profile i think is great i just want to get the code above working on focus target like you run out in arena 2vs2 focus the healer and keep scatter shot and freezing trap him everytime its on cd

----------


## SpyroPT

Any news regarding a Holy Paladin PvE profile?

----------


## Weischbier

> I will look into it tomorrow for you. it is 0430 here :P
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! Haven't seen you in a while  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any news regarding a Holy Paladin PvE profile?


Nova has one.

----------


## Jokur

@Xelper - Sent you a couple PM's please get back to me!

----------


## SpyroPT

> Nova has one.


Last time I checked, nova had one but wasn't updated with MoP logic, which is not spamming holy radiance.

----------


## Bendecks

> @Xelper - Sent you a couple PM's please get back to me!


As a shadow / PQR-fan, this makes me curious!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debordes

> Nova has one.


Nova Holy paly profile has pretty much been abandoned, it still acts as if it's in Cata.

----------


## crystal_tech

We at Team Nova are working on getting everything updated, just taking time due to being busy in rl

----------


## kickmydog

> I take it no one plays hunters anymore :-( or maybe most are like me and cant code :-( Any help with this would be really really good PLEASE great coders!!!!


Looks like code was taken from one of my profiles where I credited Xelper. It amazes me that people who use it don't even bother explaining what it does, when they take it from my profile. The ability works with a mouseover. So you have to mouseover the scatter shot and then target the ground where you want the freezing trap to go. Unless Xelper did come out with the changes he mentioned a while back concerning making the targeting reticule target the ground around a target's feet automatically I really don't see how you would go about changing the code to suit.

----------


## kickmydog

> It appears that last month when I could suddenly not access my OwnedCore account anymore that this was the result of someone obtaining access to my account. I have no idea right now how this happened, but I emailed Kurious with the details I do know. It appears that 27 days ago, someone replaced the PQR download link with an infected file. They packaged an infected MSI with the clean version of PQRUpdater, so it worked and downloaded clean files, but also installed what was likely a trojan/keylogger. My email and Dropbox were not compromised, only my OwnedCore account.
> 
> *Now, if you downloaded PQR.zip from the main post of this thread in the last 30 days I suggest you scan your system.
> *
> *This likely has NOT effected the majority of PQR users, as many people already had PQR and PQRUpdater.exe on their system, and existing installs would not have been compromised. If you ran the older version of PQRUpdater.exe, it would have still downloaded safe files. This is only if you have downloaded PQR.zip from the main post in the last 30 days.*
> 
> I have fixed the download link on the main page and redirected to the proper download. PQRUpdater.exe was last modified March 18th 2012, this is the safe version.


This is some cause for concern. Perhaps posting this on the first post of the thread would also help?

----------


## Debordes

> We at Team Nova are working on getting everything updated, just taking time due to being busy in rl


Any chance on maybe having someone tackle a shaman PvP resto profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any chance on maybe having someone tackle a shaman PvP resto profile?


I already helped someone write one, he'll release it when he's more happy with it 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Debordes

> I already helped someone write one, he'll release it when he's more happy with it 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Public release? Or pay to get the files?

----------


## blaythe

Dominium has released a resto sham pvp profile in the other subforum

----------


## Debordes

> Dominium has released a resto sham pvp profile in the other subforum


Yes and it's not good and he's no longer providing any support for it since he's perma banned.

----------


## Techz

> Looks like code was taken from one of my profiles where I credited Xelper. It amazes me that people who use it don't even bother explaining what it does, when they take it from my profile. The ability works with a mouseover. So you have to mouseover the scatter shot and then target the ground where you want the freezing trap to go. Unless Xelper did come out with the changes he mentioned a while back concerning making the targeting reticule target the ground around a target's feet automatically I really don't see how you would go about changing the code to suit.


Sorry kick i think the person that used it gave credit to Xelper :-/ i take it then it is to hard to code it to just shot the trap at focus everytime it is on cd :-( oh well i will just have to do like you said mouse over and hope heheh but you know what 2vs2 is like so much going on you need to find the time to do so 

Thanks for your help though and reply m8 and keep up the great coding your doing love it

----------


## kiekie

when is the next update coming out i heard its going to be really good some new stuff etc

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Don't know what other rogue profiles are doing for poisons, but thought I would throw this out there for anyone interested.
Leave only one not commented for each damage and utility.



```
poisons={
--Damage Poisons
	2823,	--Deadly Poison
	--8679,	--Wound Poison
--Utlity Poisons
	--3408,	--Crippling Poison
	5761,	--Mind-numbing Poison
	--108211,	--Leaching Poison
	--108215,	--Paralytic Poison
}
for i=1,#poisons do
	if not UnitBuffID("player",poisons[i]) then
		CastSpellByID(poisons[i],nil)
	else
		if UnitCastingInfo("player")==GetSpellInfo(poisons[i]) then
			SpellStopCasting()
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Tosterrorer

pqr supported 4.0.6a?

----------


## Blondu32

Hello all,

How can i use PQR on PTR 5.2?

----------


## lolomo2003

> Hello all,
> 
> How can i use PQR on PTR 5.2?


You can't at the moment, Until Xelper make new offsets for PTR.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey guys, I've been away for a few months and just been back playing WoW a week now. Just wondering if there has been any progress on a PVE Resto Shaman profile? Any sign of onya coming back? From what I can see it looks like Paladin has been getting some serious love, I only skimmed through the thread to catch up but looks like there are some very good profiles for the class, I'll have to get my Pally levelled to 90 and try them out  :Smile:  I can't wait to try out mentally's Mage and Priest profiles too  :Big Grin: 

Just checked the Profiles section and Aleksonfire just posted a new resto shaman profile just 6 hrs ago, perfect timing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

Hey people! I had forgotten my laptop charger at home before I went to Norway for the holidays so I didn't get a chance to get online again until today. :P I hope everyone's been enjoying the holidays!

I've planned some changes to improve performance of the Shadow Priest profile and other caster profiles I've created. As for my surprise project -- I've been working on a special Christmas gift for you guys since early December, a Shadow Priest PvP profile! I've so far put around 190 hours of work down into it to try and make it as perfect as possible, all though it won't completely play your character for you, but mostly! Still a work in progress but it's definitively coming as soon as I'm back in the US!

I'm not dead yet! Just so you know.  :Big Grin:  As always, if anyone of you have any ideas or suggestions you think would improve any of my(our) profiles, feel free to send me a PM!

~ Elizabeth

----------


## freaki

glad to see your back elizabeth!
in the back of my mind i feared you had done a sheepmoon on us!
looking forward to the shadowpriest pvp rework

----------


## h1582369

New's about PQR for 5.2 ? 

Thx

----------


## kuukuu

> New's about PQR for 5.2 ? 
> 
> Thx


There are no offsets for it yet as was posted less then two pages ago. Until Xelper or someone else creates the offsets for it, you can't use PQR on the PTR just like any other patch.

----------


## Jokur

> As a shadow / PQR-fan, this makes me curious!!!!



Yes, very. Need Xelper or someone on his team to get in touch with me  :Frown:

----------


## lolomo2003

Hi guys a new Rogue in the town  :Smile:  Just kidding. 
I just finished my first Rogue SubPVP. Have a look *> ([PQR] Rogue SubPVP)* and have fun  :Wink:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hi guys a new Rogue in the town  Just kidding. 
> I just finished my first Rogue SubPVP. Have a look *> ([PQR] Rogue SubPVP)* and have fun


No Shiv?



```
for i=1,40 do
	local name,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,isStealable=UnitBuff("target",i)
	if name and isStealable then
		CastSpellByID(5938,"target")
	end
end
```

----------


## moirae

im looking for a warrior rotation ive tried failroads profile and some others but im just not happy about the numbers till now are there profiles that are better i mean are the payment profiles better then the free ones you can get here ?

----------


## g1teglover

> im looking for a warrior rotation ive tried failroads profile and some others but im just not happy about the numbers till now are there profiles that are better i mean are the payment profiles better then the free ones you can get here ?


It really depends on the writer of the profile. There's a few people who do have a decent free profile and a excellent paid one (Soapbox, Cokx, etc.). As far as warriors go, try out Nova's profiles, they tend to perform well.

----------


## replikatoren

> im looking for a warrior rotation ive tried failroads profile and some others but im just not happy about the numbers till now are there profiles that are better i mean are the payment profiles better then the free ones you can get here ?


Which spec you want your profile for ? TG, ARMS, SMF ? Tell me plz, cause the SMF,TG profile is top notch. http://bit.ly/RFqkgK <-- here is my update of failroads/bgreens warrior profile, just did some improvements(disable autobloodbath useage yourself, cause in this file its still on ). If youre still unhappy with the numbers you get, youre reforged bad or you just play like a god by hand.
just my2cents

----------


## moirae

i play TG for more then one target fights and smf for singletarget fights 
how do you disable the auto bloodbath, i like the update that you did (but there still some stuff that can be improved ) no offense, the makers of this profile did a greatjob 85kdps without cds and buffs

----------


## abndrew82

> i play TG for more then one target fights and smf for singletarget fights 
> how do you disable the auto bloodbath, i like the update that you did (but there still some stuff that can be improved ) no offense, the makers of this profile did a greatjob 85kdps without cds and buffs


Please feel free to improve them then, I am sure the community would accept more people releasing to share ideas.

----------


## Diavol

Is there a way I can do a check against an addon such as Diminishing Returns? Or is there an efficient way to track dr's the way gladius/other addons do, using pqr?
There is a lua file associated with the addon Diminishing Returns and it looks like it can be used in a data file, but maybe im mistaking. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
The addon Im talking about is here DiminishingReturns - PvP - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## Xound

> im looking for a warrior rotation ive tried failroads profile and some others but im just not happy about the numbers till now are there profiles that are better i mean are the payment profiles better then the free ones you can get here ?


Almost always, that goes without saying. However, Team Nova (bu_ba?) have rather good Warrior profiles and Nerder is working on a Fury one currently. Check in the 'Bots and Profiles' sub forum.

----------


## derpin8

Hi, I am new to writing profiles but I've been writing a few PVE profiles that I will release here soon.
I have question for all the pro coders here.
Can you give me tips for optimizing or cleaning up the code in general so that the profile doesn't cause lag or too much strain on the CPU? I want to know what I should avoid.
What are some common mistakes that people make when writing profiles?
Thank you!

----------


## aghost917

is there a code to check to see if my target is a player or npc?

----------


## firepong

> is there a code to check to see if my target is a player or npc?


Player check:
UnitIsPlayer - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

NPC Check? No Idea on that one.

For NPC, maybe do:


```

if UnitExists("Target") and not UnitIsPlayer("Target") and UnitCanAttack("Player","Target") then-- put shit here --end 


```

Make sure to have UnitExists("Target") in there so that it won't return nil when you have no target. Only way I could think of doing this and have it return any semblance of an answer. UnitCanAttack("Player","Target") makes sure the player can attack the current target so it doesn't spam any shit as well.

----------


## aghost917

> Player check:
> UnitIsPlayer - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
> 
> NPC Check? No Idea on that one.


Thanks!! In world PVP you dont want to waste everything on a NPC lol.

----------


## firepong

> Thanks!! In world PVP you dont want to waste everything on a NPC lol.


recheck my last post. I added a few things into it on a edit I guess when you were posting.

----------


## Kinky

Alright guys. Working my way towards 5.2 one profile at a time. Shadow Priest PvE is almost done and PvP still needs a little bit of work. =) Next up is Demonology and Frost/Fire before I'm finishing the PvP profile!

Hopefully, Shadow will be done today along with Demonology.

----------


## Diavol

Is PQR_UnitFacing broke...? My profile was just fine a couple days ago, nothing changed, but today my rotation is stuck on "must be behind target' spam. So I changed it back to using notbehind which is just less efficient. Here is a snippet that was working that now doesn't. Any ideas?

if PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player",180) then
SpellID=33876
else
SpellID=5221
end
if IsUsableSpell(SpellID) 
and (IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(33876),"target") == 1 )
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") <= 4
and not UnitBuffID("player",102543)
or GetComboPoints("player", "target") >= 4
and UnitPower("player") > 79
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID),nil)
return true
end

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is PQR_UnitFacing broke...? My profile was just fine a couple days ago, nothing changed, but today my rotation is stuck on "must be behind target' spam. So I changed it back to using notbehind which is just less efficient. Here is a snippet that was working that now doesn't. Any ideas?


For behind the target I use:


```
if not PQR_UnitFacing("target","player") then
```

----------


## nosfer13

When i'm using PQR_UnitFacing in any ability of my rotation, the FPS in game decreases from 60 (vertical sync on) to 40-45 and game starts freezing, but a couple days ago all works was just fine. Any ideas?

----------


## Kinky

@nosfer13: Last time I checked (unless Xelper have fixed it already.) there seems to be issues with how PQR_UnitFacing is working in PQR. I'm not 100% sure how/why as I really haven't tested it myself before.

----------


## Diavol

It seems bugged for me as of now... it just doesn't register at all.

----------


## Diavol

Well I shuffled the wording and removed the 180 check and it seemed to fix it. cheers!

if PQR_UnitFacing("target","player") then
SpellID=33876
else
SpellID=5221
end
if IsUsableSpell(SpellID) 
and (IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(33876),"target") == 1 )
and GetComboPoints("player", "target") <= 4
and not UnitBuffID("player",102543)
or GetComboPoints("player", "target") >= 4
and UnitPower("player") > 79
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID),nil)
return true
end

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone got kinkehs latest frost pve profile i cant seem to update it as usual and lost the current one formattin pc :'(

----------


## Nerder

> anyone got kinkehs latest frost pve profile i cant seem to update it as usual and lost the current one formattin pc :'(


As I previously posted:



> Rubims are very nice man, Rubim's page ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.) or heres the kinkehs that I had, last one I had that was updated Kinkehs PvE Frost

----------


## daveyboyuk

> As I previously posted:


a massive ty +rep

----------


## Kinky

Shadow Priest is almost done boys and girls! Working on integrating the Nova Frame into the entire thing and it should be done.  :Smile:  Giving you guys the ability to set your own cooldown triggers and whatnot. From there on it should be really easy to update the rest of the profiles. ^_^

----------


## freaki

im like a little kid waiting on christmas mentally!

----------


## kiekie

does anyone know news on when the next update is? i heard there is going to be some good stuff coming out and when is the 5.2 offsets

----------


## empty_skillz

Hello everyone, i was using this program to interrupt, but i find that it interrupts super fast, its amazing, i love it, but dont get me wrong i was looking to use this in PVP, is there any chance of adding a delay to the interrupt to start interrupting at 30%-50% and not at 1% as this will get me banned quite quick 

before anyone says anything i actually tried changing the Lua, but it seems to be uneffective ;( i changed the interrupt at % but it still interrupts at 1% ) 

help would be very awesome, using the Standard profile for interrupts (nothing else)

----------


## Dimonoff

> Hello everyone, i was using this program to interrupt, but i find that it interrupts super fast, its amazing, i love it, but dont get me wrong i was looking to use this in PVP, is there any chance of adding a delay to the interrupt to start interrupting at 30%-50% and not at 1% as this will get me banned quite quick 
> 
> before anyone says anything i actually tried changing the Lua, but it seems to be uneffective ;( i changed the interrupt at % but it still interrupts at 1% ) 
> 
> help would be very awesome, using the Standard profile for interrupts (nothing else)

----------


## empty_skillz

> 



yes but that does seem to only match the 3 spells above? its not working on the arena/focus/target profiles? atleast not for me or im doing something wrong ;( 

changed the lines, it does not interrupt at all now 


EDIT: NVM got it to work!! +rep 
Ps is there a way to get this to work for 1-5arena?

----------


## nosfer13

Does anyone know how now PQR_NotBehindTarget () work? Since yesterday, this feature is not working (abilities trying to hit in the face and in the back, regardless of the location of the character).

Use PQR_UnitFacing not accepted, since it greatly reduced the speed of the game. A bug that PQR_UnitFacing described on page 461 topic has not yet been fixed.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...461-print.html

----------


## Xelper

I posted offsets for the current PTR build. Do note: PQR_UnitInfo is NOT working currently. Blizzard tweaked some things on their side and I have to rewrite some code, I dont know if this is a PTR only thing or not. This means you cant use PQR_UnitDistance, PQR_UnitFacing, etc.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I posted offsets for the current PTR build. Do note: PQR_UnitInfo is NOT working currently. Blizzard tweaked some things on their side and I have to rewrite some code, I dont know if this is a PTR only thing or not. This means you cant use PQR_UnitDistance, PQR_UnitFacing, etc.


Thanks Xelper, much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

Just throwing this in here since people likely look at it more then the community threads. Hopefully going to be doing some revamping of my monk profile soon since I've had more chance to play it lately and test some things.

----------


## Kinky

Awesome Xelper! Have to drop on to the PTR and see if any spell ID's changed.

----------


## kiekie

for some reason when i go on ptr the PQR works but not the profiles and some are for 5.2 pre etc. Bgreen warrior

----------


## Kinky

@kiekie: That's probably because of internal code changes on the PTR, of which PQR will need to be updated for. Most of these don't pass on to Live as major coding changes only really happen from one expansion to the next. It might also be because some spell ID's changed and needs to be updated, etc.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> for some reason when i go on ptr the PQR works but not the profiles and some are for 5.2 pre etc. Bgreen warrior


BGreen flat out said that his "5.2" wouldn't work on his other alt account, hence why everyone is being told to get a refund for their money. He's a scammer.

----------


## laxman1025

Any Arcane Profiles out there for 5.1???

----------


## Albanuva

I need some help in a custom ability (im bad as hell on this things):

cast on target (spellidX) if player health is above 80%
cast on player (spellidX) if player health is below 80%

Any help would be appreciated  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

@mentally using fire profiile, not sure if it's my computer or WoW but the mouseover seem to stop functioning on me.

----------


## evlow

Albanuva

That should be relatively easy, i'd need to check my code but it would be something like th is



```
local u = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")

if u < 80 then  -- Cast Spell when health less than 80%

else -- Cast Spell when health greater than 80%

end
```

----------


## Nerder

> Albanuva
> 
> That should be relatively easy, i'd need to check my code but it would be something like th is
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local u = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> 
> ...


What evlow posted there would help, but I dont know if me and him read what you asked differently Albanuva... from what I read you would need:



```
local myHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if myHP < 80 then -- Checks if your HP is below 80
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID here), "player") -- Casts on you
else
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID here), "target") -- Casts on Target
end
```

Just posting over evlow because I read it as follows:
cast on *target* (spellidX) if *player* health is above 80%
cast on *player* (spellidX) if *player* health is below 80%

----------


## Kaolla

I think he wanted to reference his own health, so it would be:



```
local u = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if u <80 then CastSpellByID(SPELLID,"player") -- Cast Spell on player when player health is less than 80%

else CastSpellByID(SPELLID,"target") -- Cast Spell on target when player health is greater than 80%

end
```



Or something along those lines. Honestly, however, it would help if we knew more about what you're trying to do with this ability.  :Smile:

----------


## Albanuva

This works perfect:



```
local _,_,_,hasMaelstrom = UnitBuffID("player", 53817)
local myHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if hasMaelstrom == 5 then
	if myHP < 80 then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8004), "player")
	else
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(403), "target")
	end
end
```

I needed the maelstrom procs to heal me if below 80% and to cast lightning bolt if above it.
Thanks and +rep @Kaolla @Nerder @evlow

----------


## Kinky

Okay! Good morning. =) I want to apologize that Updates have been slow on the Mage, Warlock and Priest profiles at the moment. I'm trying to abuse the Nova Frame quite a bit, giving everyone a lot of freedom on how the profile is run and considerable customization options. =P I have one bug left to fix on the Shadow profile before I'm confident in a release.

----------


## hilion

Really looking forward for the Shadow profile Mentally, keep up the great work and take your time. :-)

----------


## Thrimich

I can't find Xelper's profiles, could anyone help me?  :Frown:  Thanks in advance

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@mentally did you end up getting your Warlock Demo profile working good?

----------


## Kinkeh

> @mentally did you end up getting your Warlock Demo profile working good?


Her profile has been working fine for 2+ months now :3

----------


## Kinky

@hilion: You're gonna love the overhaul then! The DPS increase should be very evident, appart from all the customization I'm allowing you guys to do right in-game, without having to edit the profile or any LUA at all.  :Smile: 

@cameronmc88: As Kinkeh mentioned, it's been up and running for a good while now, even pulling some pretty amazing numbers from what Kinkeh tells me. :P I have some updates coming it's way as well, and I'm working on bringing all the caster profiles to the level of the Shadow Priest/Demonology Warlock profile. Hopefully my PvP profiles will be out of this world as well!

----------


## hilion

> @hilion: You're gonna love the overhaul then! The DPS increase should be very evident, appart from all the customization I'm allowing you guys to do right in-game, without having to edit the profile or any LUA at all. 
> 
> @cameronmc88: As Kinkeh mentioned, it's been up and running for a good while now, even pulling some pretty amazing numbers from what Kinkeh tells me. :P I have some updates coming it's way as well, and I'm working on bringing all the caster profiles to the level of the Shadow Priest/Demonology Warlock profile. Hopefully my PvP profiles will be out of this world as well!


Now you got me even more excited. :-(
You are truely evil madam!

----------


## Unscrupulous

Just started using PQR and I am very much impressed, thanks to Xelper and to all of the profile devs that make this possible

----------


## googlebee

HI gang~

Just wanted to mention many of the alumni developers from the beginning days of PQR in 2011 (Myself included) and some new, have formed a new group here on OwnedCore.

The group *PQR Free* has been made, to keep a tight nit group of developers working together to provide the community here at OwnedCore with the best possible updated PQR profiles at no cost, (or hidden carrots) to you. 

None of the Developers in *PQR Free* charge for there profiles, donations are always optional. We do this because we enjoy it. Nothing more.

If you are new to PQR or have been using it since day one, support keeping PQR and its profiles free, join up with us today!

Additionally, experienced PQR Profile Developers are always welcome to join. Being a PQR Free Profile Dev grants you the added benefit of our private forum access here on Ownedcore, to work with other developers on your project in a private, non-cluttered environment.

You can simply click *HERE* to be accepted into this group.

Look forward to seeing you  :Smile: 

-GB

----------


## Partykilla

Bgreen12's Donor 5.2 profiles:
(Advanced Warrior PvP Arena Profile)

http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...Donor-rar.html

-Fear is broken tho!
Quite nice profile. Ty Bgreen12<3

----------


## baltss

Hi folks.. I'm pretty new to PQR.. just found out about it earlier last week actually.. I have a quick question. So I use Bgreens warrior profile and I was wanting to change the keypress he has set for shockwave and some other abilities. Is there a way to make it so I can use modifiers in the key press to force use abilities like shockwave.

For example I want to make Shock Wave my Left Shift+E button and not my right shift key. I've tried to figure it out myself but all I manage to do is cause my PQR to start lagging WoW to the point of having to restart my computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. And I really hope I posted this in the right area.. 

shockWaveKey = IsRightShiftKeyDown()

----------


## snowhawk

> Hi folks.. I'm pretty new to PQR.. just found out about it earlier last week actually.. I have a quick question. So I use Bgreens warrior profile and I was wanting to change the keypress he has set for shockwave and some other abilities. Is there a way to make it so I can use modifiers in the key press to force use abilities like shockwave.
> 
> For example I want to make Shock Wave my Left Shift+E button and not my right shift key. I've tried to figure it out myself but all I manage to do is cause my PQR to start lagging WoW to the point of having to restart my computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. And I really hope I posted this in the right area.. 
> 
> shockWaveKey = IsRightShiftKeyDown()


I havent seen anything as far as specific keys in combination with specific modifier keys. If you are looking to overload key combination to process in your profile, then a start would be to look at rubims dk/monk profile and use the slash command system he uses or the Nova Teams configuration system. Make a macro that sets a cvar flag for your profile to process the inputs, have it find out which modifier key is being used then do some function.

If you dont need to process the exact modifier key, you could just do what most have always done, define a pause profile key (left shift in your case) and bind shockwave to shift+e

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi folks.. I'm pretty new to PQR.. just found out about it earlier last week actually.. I have a quick question. So I use Bgreens warrior profile and I was wanting to change the keypress he has set for shockwave and some other abilities. Is there a way to make it so I can use modifiers in the key press to force use abilities like shockwave.
> 
> For example I want to make Shock Wave my Left Shift+E button and not my right shift key. I've tried to figure it out myself but all I manage to do is cause my PQR to start lagging WoW to the point of having to restart my computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. And I really hope I posted this in the right area.. 
> 
> shockWaveKey = IsRightShiftKeyDown()


Best way to make this work the way you want is setup your profile pause/interrupt key to left shift than in game keybind Shockwave to shift +e 

Edit: oops snow best me to it  :Big Grin: 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Daganjaman

> Bgreen12's Donor 5.2 profiles:
> (Advanced Warrior PvP Arena Profile)
> 
> Bgreen5.2Donor.rar
> 
> -Fear is broken tho!
> Quite nice profile. Ty Bgreen12<3


Has been blocked by avast its a trojan horse or so avast says.

----------


## Soapbox

Question and big reps out to someone who can help me with this.

Is it possible to have PQR cast a AoE ability on or in front of my PLAYER location (abilities like Rune of Power, Healing sphere etc) without my mouse having to be over the location?

----------


## travis2861

@*Soapbox*
At this current time I do not believe so, but I do know with the release of PQR 3.0 there is going to be a feature to cast abilities with target circles directly on a target of your choice.

----------


## snowhawk

> Question and big reps out to someone who can help me with this.
> 
> Is it possible to have PQR cast a AoE ability on or in front of my PLAYER location (abilities like Rune of Power, Healing sphere etc) without my mouse having to be over the location?


This is supposed to be a feature with PQR 3.0 I believe.

----------


## cokx

PQR 3 is a MYTH !

----------


## Gabbz

Arcane Publichttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/68264153/Arc...oP%20Public.7z

-------------------------------------------------------------
Arcane Mage Public
-------------------------------------------------------------

This is based on Kabman Arcane Profile but in the end i dont know how much coding is still in there but plz rep him also
Put the data file in Data folder.
Left shift to put Rune of Power on mouse location.
Mousebutton 4 to activate Burst CD.

This is Scorchweaving meaning that you never want to drop Charges. Its best used with Arcane Explosion Glyph. It will cast Arcane Explosion if stacks are about to fall off so be near targets when that happens. Example of bosses are Wind Lord and Imperial Vizier Zorlok.
You need to read the abilities and change them accordingly to the fights.
This is not made for the common user and dont expect support. I cleared everything HC long time ago so we are just gear farming atm so arnt playing that much . This is also the public version due to me raid version is much more hardcoded with name of guildies etc so there might be bugs i dont know about.

----------


## IfRYZ

PQR wont work for me when i go in boomy form for the rotation it won't work please help but when i go out of boomy form it works

----------


## Kinky

@Soapbox: No not at this time. It's coming in PQR 3.0.

----------


## replikatoren

Hey,
small Update on my edited version of failroads warrior pve profile.
Here you go:
http://bit.ly/X02SYo
Did just some changes to RB useage. Any feedback is welcome.

----------


## googlebee

> PQR 3 is a MYTH !


-in regards to soapbox's question.

actually Xelper already has tested that function that will be in pqrs newest edition. - I assume it will hit us on or around 5.2


-GB

----------


## googlebee

> Hello everyone, i was using this program to interrupt, but i find that it interrupts super fast, its amazing, i love it, but dont get me wrong i was looking to use this in PVP, is there any chance of adding a delay to the interrupt to start interrupting at 30%-50% and not at 1% as this will get me banned quite quick 
> 
> before anyone says anything i actually tried changing the Lua, but it seems to be uneffective ;( i changed the interrupt at % but it still interrupts at 1% ) 
> 
> help would be very awesome, using the Standard profile for interrupts (nothing else)



You can simply open the ability editor, and select the INTERUPT ability in the list.

You can then edit the percentages and timing.

-GB

----------


## Synnoid

Is it possible that there is a bug where I have trouble clicking targets? (like something invisible is in front of them)
Could that be PQR related at all or should I look at my addons?

edit: using nova's blood profile.

----------


## TehVoyager

any word yet on PQR Win8 compatibility?

----------


## hilion

> any word yet on PQR Win8 compatibility?


Using it currently, works without any problems. :-)
The only difference is that i get like 10 Fps more ingame with Win8

----------


## evlow

> any word yet on PQR Win8 compatibility?


PQR works fine on win8 for me..

----------


## Partykilla

> Has been blocked by avast its a trojan horse or so avast says.


Report please, the rar file is 100% clean.




> That's because PartyKilla is Bgreen 
> 
> He's like the 35 year old that still goes back to high school homecoming in his lettermans jacket.


What makes you think I'm Bgreen, just cus I posted his 




> watch?v=9TNGvq3ptrk just for you partykilla


Alright, nice vid. What about it...?



Bgreen5.2donor.rar scan from Avast!:




> Tested file is clear
> Scanner details
> 
> VPS version	VPS 130115-0 15.01.2013
> Scanner version	3.2.1
> Scanned files	78
> Scanned directories	0
> Archives count	1
> Infected files	0
> ...


Also check Virustotal.com:
https://www.virustotal.com/file/1655...351b/analysis/

Ty!

----------


## Kinky

*Nova Shadow Priest version 8.0 Update!*

*What's new in this version:*
Updated Shadow Priest profile to better synchronize spell casting sequences!
Fixed various small bugs and errors, the profile should now fully supports 5.2!

- Talent detection is now baseline for all talent abilities. No need to reload your interface anymore when changing talents!
- Added a better Racial usage
- Added ability for automatic potion usage during Heroism if present in your bags
- Added Desperate Prayer to the
- Other general code cleanups

Profile has been updated for the Nova Frame, so you can now customize:
- Enable/Disable automatic Potion usage during Heroism
- Enable/Disable automatic Healthstone usage
- Set Healthstone health treshold
- Enable/Disable automatic Desperate Prayer usage
- Set Desperate Prayer health treshold
- Enable/Disable automatic Power Infusion usage
- Enable automatic Racial usage
- Enable/Disable automatic Shadowfiend management
- Enable/Disable Boss-mob only cooldowns
- Customize their own keybindings

*Images:*

Type /nova after loading the profile to customize it to your needs.

*Download*
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v. 8.0
All the feedback you can give of the profile is good feedback. Don't hold back if there's anything you don't understand or have issues with. (Or even experience issues!) My Inbox is always open for 'ya.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

Also note; I've quit playing on the European realms now as my account got frozen this Saturday, and started leveling up my characters again on a brand new US account. I'm still missing Cataclysm and Mists of Pandaria on the account, so any help is appreciated!

Warlock and Mages being updated really soon as well!

@TehVoyager: PQR works just fine on Windows 8.

----------


## hilion

> *Nova Shadow Priest version 8.0 Update!*
> 
> *What's new in this version:*
> Updated Shadow Priest profile to better synchronize spell casting sequences!
> Fixed various small bugs and errors, the profile should now fully supports 5.2!
> 
> - Talent detection is now baseline for all talent abilities. No need to reload your interface anymore when changing talents!
> - Added a better Racial usage
> - Added ability for automatic potion usage during Heroism if present in your bags
> ...


Attachment 12136
Thanks for your dedicated work for the Community Mentally, i really appreciate that since you dont really benefit from us leecher. :-(

I will get my salary on the 26th. and will donate some money when i get it to make you (hopefully) continue with the great support you give.
Until now +4 Rep for you.
~Hilion

----------


## Kinky

@hilion: Haha, don't worry about it man.  :Smile:  I really like what I do and the reactions it gets. Thanks though!

I also forgot to share some images with you guys, about the Nova frame and it's settings. I've updated the main post with it!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> @hilion: Haha, don't worry about it man.  I really like what I do and the reactions it gets. Thanks though!
> 
> I also forgot to share some images with you guys, about the Nova frame and it's settings. I've updated the main post with it!


I just came back to wow recently and I was wondering what all this talk about Nova Frame was about, that looks amazing, well done to Team Nova!!  :Smile:  Can't wait to try it out!

----------


## firepong

> I just came back to wow recently and I was wondering what all this talk about Nova Frame was about, that looks amazing, well done to Team Nova!!  Can't wait to try it out!


If you think this is something, wait till my Feral profile comes out with its Custom frame as well. I have a lot of stuff in store for it besides just the normal cooldown usage and all that  :Cool:  most of the frame code itself is done, just have to get it incorporated into the profile to make it function liek I want it to.

----------


## cukiemunster

> if you think this is something, wait till my feral profile comes out with its custom frame as well. I have a lot of stuff in store for it besides just the normal cooldown usage and all that  most of the frame code itself is done, just have to get it incorporated into the profile to make it function liek i want it to.


What a TEASE! Lol but all seriousness, I truly can not wait to see what is in store for an already incredible profile.

----------


## Taran32

Mentally, 

I've been running into an issue where whenever I download Nova's latest updates, PQR freezes on start-up unless I delete them again. I've got the profiles in their correct folders and both the Nova Data and Nova frame LUAs in the PQR Data folder. Am I doing something wrong? It literally won't let me do anything unless and just locks up PQR completely. Everything's fine if I delete them again. Any ideas?

----------


## Kinky

@Taran32: It's the first time I've heard about that issue.  :Embarrassment:  I suppose you have PQR's latest update, if so the issue shouldn't happen at all. I've tried to recreate the issue, but I haven't been able to so far. Try deleting previous Priest profiles and such. OI really have no clue. Have anyone else encountered problems like this?

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> I just came back to wow recently and I was wondering what all this talk about Nova Frame was about, that looks amazing, well done to Team Nova!!  Can't wait to try it out!


is this pvp priest and is the nova frame on the lock and your other profiles?

----------


## Kinky

@NicodemusAtNIMH: This is currently only Shadow Priest, with the other caster classes following pursuit. The PvP profile will have other settings and such so you can customize it yourself how you want the behaviour in PvP to be.

Demonology Warlock is almost done! Just making a few changes to how burst is working on it and fully supporting 4PT14 as well as a better cooldown management.

----------


## mrkebo

Looking for a little help. Looking for a way for pqr to see if the player has 2 stacks of 85739 if he does and proc 85288 is availiable then use it.

if UnitBuffID("player",85739) ~= nil
and select(4, UnitBuffID("player",85739)) == 2
then
_castSpell(8528 :Cool: 
end


Using that, If the player ever gets 3 stacks of the buff then pqr never cast 85288. you will sometimes get 3 stacks because you will keep doing the normal AOE rotation which will build those stacks but the Raging blow hasnt proced for you to use them. And that above code is telling pq to use it if the buff is equal to 2. so when 3 happens it wigs out.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> @NicodemusAtNIMH: This is currently only Shadow Priest, with the other caster classes following pursuit. The PvP profile will have other settings and such so you can customize it yourself how you want the behaviour in PvP to be.
> 
> Demonology Warlock is almost done! Just making a few changes to how burst is working on it and fully supporting 4PT14 as well as a better cooldown management.


you are A "GODDESS"!!!

is it slash /nova frame to pull it up?

----------


## g1teglover

> you are A "GODDESS"!!!
> 
> is it slash /nova frame to pull it up?


just "/nova" (without the quotes). The profile is amazing to say the least

----------


## Decaed

Does anyone have a copy of Kinkeh's 1.21 death knight profiles? His links aren't working anymore.

----------


## mrkebo

I dont have a copy of it lying around. I do recomend trying out Rubmins profiles tho.  :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

> Download: Click Here! 
> Current Ver: 1.2.1
> 
> *2H Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Haste > Crit > Mastery
> *DW Masterfrost Reforging:* 7.5% Hit > 7.5% Expertise > Mastery >= Haste > Crit
> *Current DPS Ranking:* DW > 2H
> Hey guys , I made this profile for myself originally but am releasing it in hope that other people will enjoy them! I'm always open to PMs for suggestions, bug reports and other feedback!
> 
> *Features:*
> ...


Hey Kinkeh, your DL link is down  :Frown:

----------


## replikatoren

> Looking for a little help. Looking for a way for pqr to see if the player has 2 stacks of 85739 if he does and proc 85288 is availiable then use it.
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player",85739) ~= nil
> and select(4, UnitBuffID("player",85739)) == 2
> then
> _castSpell(8528
> end
> 
> 
> Using that, If the player ever gets 3 stacks of the buff then pqr never cast 85288. you will sometimes get 3 stacks because you will keep doing the normal AOE rotation which will build those stacks but the Raging blow hasnt proced for you to use them. And that above code is telling pq to use it if the buff is equal to 2. so when 3 happens it wigs out.


Hey,
just take my profile which is improved by me. Has switch between single target and two target ( r CTRL ) and aoe profile, which is also good. For optimal use, disable autobloodbath.
The profile you can find in my signature.
Thanks for rep ;P

----------


## daveyboyuk

@people looking for kinks profile goto page 503 post 7540 I also lost it and someone was kind enough to share  :Smile:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Does anyone have a copy of Kinkeh's 1.21 death knight profiles? His links aren't working anymore.





> Hey Kinkeh, your DL link is down


I pm'd him recently about it and said that he has stopped supporting the profile but he recommended Rubims DK profiles (you can find them in the Bot Maps and Profiles section). Having tried out Rubims I would say they are just as good.  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! Just wanted to post a small screenshot of some of the customization options for Demonology that I'm working on. I've made a lot of changes to the rotation, cooldown management and certain ability usages so it's hopefully gonna become even more awesome than what it already is. Hopefully the image isn't too large.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Looking very sexy Mentally ^^ Lets get me straight on how this Novaframe will work, will the settings save for your toon once you apply them, or will you need to reapply them each time you log that character?

----------


## Rubim

> Hey guys! Just wanted to post a small screenshot of some of the customization options for Demonology that I'm working on. I've made a lot of changes to the rotation, cooldown management and certain ability usages so it's hopefully gonna become even more awesome than what it already is. Hopefully the image isn't too large.


That's something im planing on my DK.

Team NOVA GO.

----------


## jjlanp

> Looking very sexy Mentally ^^ Lets get me straight on how this Novaframe will work, will the settings save for your toon once you apply them, or will you need to reapply them each time you log that character?


Hi I'm a long time pqr user but just finally got around to registering. I think if the variables are set using CVars they would reset to default any time a /reload occurs or the UI gets reloaded using this method. You can tell this if the data file re loads.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi I'm a long time pqr user but just finally got around to registering. I think if the variables are set using CVars they would reset to default any time a /reload occurs or the UI gets reloaded using this method. You can tell this if the data file re loads.


Actually wrong on every count. The only way to wipe a CVar is manually setting it to nil, or exiting wow completely. It will last through relogs, character swaps, account changes, everything except wow closing. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright thanks for clarifying ^^ Now I havent been on my druid for a few days since Ive been lvling my DK to 90, but how do I load the frame where you can change keybinds etc?

----------


## freaki

/nova works on the nova frame for the shadow priest profile ninjaderp
so should be the same for others i presume

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: You have to create it.  :Smile: 
Here's a basic overview of how I did it with the Shadow Priest profile. See the bold part; That's how you define which tables to load, and the name of the tables.


```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	
	-- Tables
	Nova_ValueCheck = {
		[1] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Survival Settings",			Var2 = nil },
		[2] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Healthstone",			Var2 = 1 },
		[3] =	{ Var1 = 30,	Text = "Healthstone Health",		Var2 = nil },
		[4] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Desperate Prayer Check",	Var2 = 1 },
		[5] =	{ Var1 = 30,	Text = "Desperate Prayer Health",	Var2 = nil },
		[6] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Cooldown Settings",			Var2 = nil, },
		[7] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Power Infusion",		Var2 = 1 },
		[8] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Shadowfiend",			Var2 = 1 },
		[9] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Racial Use",			Var2 = 1 },
		[10] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Potion (Hero)",		Var2 = 1 },
		[11] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "CD on Boss Only",			Var2 = 1 }
		
	}
	Nova_CooldownCheck = {
		[1]	=	{ Mod = 32,		Text = "Dispersion",				Var1 = 1},
		[2]	=	{ Mod = 16,		Text = "Level 90 Talent",			Var1 = 1},
		[3]	=	{ Mod =	8,		Text = "Mass Dispel",				Var1 = 1},
		[4]	=	{ Mod = 4,		Text = "Pause Rotation",			Var1 = 1},
		[5]	=	{ Mod = 1,		Text = "Toggle CD Mode",			Var1 = 1}
	}
	
	-- CVar Registration
	for i=1,#Nova_ValueCheck do
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_")) == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_"), Nova_ValueCheck[i].Var1)
		end
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled") == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled", Nova_ValueCheck[i].Var2)
		end
	end
	for i=1,#Nova_CooldownCheck do
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_")) == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_"), Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Mod)
		end
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled") == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled", Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Var1)
		end
	end

	-- Load LUA files
	if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then
		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Frame.lua") == true then
			MiniMapCreation()
			
			-- Slash Commands
			SLASH_NOVAFRAME1 = "/novaframe"
			SLASH_NOVAFRAME2 = "/nova"
			function SlashCmdList.NOVAFRAME(msg, editbox)
				if Setup == nil then
					Setup = true
					FrameCreation(Nova_ValueCheck, Nova_CooldownCheck, "Shadow Priest Options", "Shadow Cooldown Settings")
				end
				if not Nova_Frame:IsShown() then Nova_Frame:Show() else Nova_Frame:Hide() end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Once in-game, you can simply execute the rotation and click the minimap button or type /nova or /novaframe to get the frame up.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks! Will try it out tonight and get a feel of it.

----------


## kiekie

need to be updated again due another update on the ptr

----------


## Kinky

@Ninjaderp: Just for clarification purpouses:
Setting Var1 = nil, will remove the editbox, Setting Var2 = nil will remove the checkbox, setting both = nil will create the spacer you see between the abilities in the code.  :Smile:

----------


## larrybyrdy

> You can simply open the ability editor, and select the INTERUPT ability in the list.
> 
> You can then edit the percentages and timing.
> 
> -GB


Curious about this as well. Started arenas and slowly working my team up and I've already been getting tells about people saying I'm hacking because I've got the interrupter running (at the 1400 bracket nonetheless) and want to edit how it works. The first part reads as follows:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then
	for y=1, 5 do
		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
		if UnitExists(aTarget) 
		 and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(6552), aTarget) == 1 
		 and PQR_UnitFacing("player", aTarget) then
			local spellName, _, _, _, startCast, endCast, _, _, canInterrupt = UnitCastingInfo(aTarget)
			for i=1, #InterruptSpells do
				if GetSpellInfo(InterruptSpells[i]) == spellName and canInterrupt == false then
					Nova_SpellReflect = false
					if select(2, Nova_CastingInfo(aTarget)) >= 85 then
						PQR_CustomTarget = aTarget
						return true
					end
				end
			end
		end
	end
```

I fail to see an area where it does a check about what percentage the cast it as before it attempts the interrupt. Unless its at the end there with the >= 85? This is for the arena portion, it just copies itself for target and focus as well. I'd like to make it like 70% through the cast then attempt to interrupt.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Curious about this as well. Started arenas and slowly working my team up and I've already been getting tells about people saying I'm hacking because I've got the interrupter running (at the 1400 bracket nonetheless) and want to edit how it works. The first part reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then
> 	for y=1, 5 do
> 		local aTarget = "arena"..tostring(y)
> 		if UnitExists(aTarget) 
> ...


correct, change the 85 to 70 and thats 70%

im guessing some peoples lag would make 85 a little unreliable XD

----------


## Mystery X

there is only 1 serious question after all : can you get banned for a rotations bot? i mean by just editing and doing a rotation which is nearly (or actually is) playing perfect for you the system may notice it - or am i wrong? sry for my bad english though :X

----------


## evlow

@XXXXXXXXX you can get banned for anything blizzard feels like banning you for. With that being said, the odds are slim that you will get banned for using this since you have to be at your computer to use it, as long as you are careful and you don't advertise and bring attention to yourself, I feel you are pretty safe.

----------


## mrkebo

Please Delete

----------


## mrkebo

> Hey,
> just take my profile which is improved by me. Has switch between single target and two target ( r CTRL ) and aoe profile, which is also good. For optimal use, disable autobloodbath.
> The profile you can find in my signature.
> Thanks for rep ;P



Thanks for the edit. Working great. +Rep to you!

----------


## larrybyrdy

> correct, change the 85 to 70 and thats 70%
> 
> im guessing some peoples lag would make 85 a little unreliable XD


If its already set at 85% though why does the interrupt take place instantly? I think people get suspicious when you interrupt damn near instacast spells like someone hitting a Nature's Swiftness>>Cyclone or an NS>>Heal and the 2nd spell gets pummeled/kicked. Granted I've only had 1 team send me tells afterwards saying they were going to report me but I did have 30+ interrupts in about 20 mins.

----------


## jh16

> If its already set at 85% though why does the interrupt take place instantly?


Are you using the default Interrupt profile that Xelper releases?

If so here's something in the "-- Variables: Interrupt --" ability you should know about.


```
--This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
```


If the class profile itself has a built-in interrupt then you shouldn't use any Interrupt profiles. Since your interrupt is on cool-down, techniquely the class profile that has a built-in interrupt just gets ignored.
However if the class profile doesn't have a built-in interrupt then I might suggest using Team Nova's Interrupt profile.

Same location, sort of looks like the default Interrupt profile Xelper gives out except notice the difference.


```
--This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
PQR_InterruptPercent = math.random(30, 80)
```

Instead of going off at 0% it goes off of those two random percentages, 30% and 80%.

So the point of this post is don't use an Interrupt profile if the current class profile you are using doesn't already have it built-in.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hope this helps you, larrybyrdy.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Anyone making ret paladin PvE profiles anymore? couldn't see any in the profile forum.

----------


## lolomo2003

> Anyone making ret paladin PvE profiles anymore? couldn't see any in the profile forum.


Well you didnt look hard enough Paladin (Avery Ret Profile)

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I've seen it before lolomo2003, just didn't think it was up to date  :Smile:  but thanks for replying!

----------


## jjlanp

> Actually wrong on every count. The only way to wipe a CVar is manually setting it to nil, or exiting wow completely. It will last through relogs, character swaps, account changes, everything except wow closing. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh. Well seems a bit silly if you have to setup your settings every time you close and open wow. Seems like a lot of work on that frame for not much good. Id prefer to set settings just open the rotation up and look at the top and that's where all the settings are and keybind. What's wrong with that? And less klunk

----------


## firepong

> Oh. Well seems a bit silly if you have to setup your settings every time you close and open wow. Seems like a lot of work on that frame for not much good. Id prefer to set settings just open the rotation up and look at the top and that's where all the settings are and keybind. What's wrong with that? And less klunk


Sadly, this won't happen for the time being. The way PQR is, it cannot make changes to game files and doesn't have any sort of system to save values and tables outside of what is done in pre-loaded tables and values. When the game is exited out, it looses all the information because it is saved in memory, not the PQR program itself since PQR injects the code into the game.

----------


## jjlanp

> Sadly, this won't happen for the time being. The way PQR is, it cannot make changes to game files and doesn't have any sort of system to save values and tables outside of what is done in pre-loaded tables and values. When the game is exited out, it looses all the information because it is saved in memory, not the PQR program itself since PQR injects the code into the game.


Yea I understand why it doesn't work..

The frame is definitely nice to look at and a great step forward for these profiles but I would just prefer the method of setting it up at the beginning 1 time and be done with it.. so that's how I made my profiles 

To each his own though and cheers to all the hard work you guys are putting into it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh. Well seems a bit silly if you have to setup your settings every time you close and open wow. Seems like a lot of work on that frame for not much good. Id prefer to set settings just open the rotation up and look at the top and that's where all the settings are and keybind. What's wrong with that? And less klunk


the frame is more for trying out settings. if more people follow the example i set for them in how to set it up, there's going to be a giant table that you setup and that will have all the values you are changing anyways. so you can just go into that and set the perfect values for yourself there after you've done all of your tests with the frame on the fly. This isn't supposed to be a magical way to save people from ever going into the PQR ability and rotation editor again.... it's just supposed to make it a 100 times easier than entering into those things each time you want to try some different value out, or if you just want to disable a single spell for a fight (like turn off cleaves for a certain boss fight, change your CD keys to see which one feels better to you, etc)

----------


## jjlanp

> the frame is more for trying out settings. if more people follow the example i set for them in how to set it up, there's going to be a giant table that you setup and that will have all the values you are changing anyways. so you can just go into that and set the perfect values for yourself there after you've done all of your tests with the frame on the fly. This isn't supposed to be a magical way to save people from ever going into the PQR ability and rotation editor again.... it's just supposed to make it a 100 times easier than entering into those things each time you want to try some different value out, or if you just want to disable a single spell for a fight (like turn off cleaves for a certain boss fight, change your CD keys to see which one feels better to you, etc)


Of course. Totally agree. Sorry if I came off rude. Definitely appreciate the effort.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Are you using the default Interrupt profile that Xelper releases?
> 
> If so here's something in the "-- Variables: Interrupt --" ability you should know about.
> 
> 
> ```
> --This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
> PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
> ```
> ...




```
if PQR_InterruptStarted then
   PQR_InterruptStarted = false

    --This is the delay before interrupting in seconds.
    PQR_InterruptDelay = 0.5
    
    --This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
    PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
end
```

As soon as the interrupt has started it will use the same value for PQR_InterruptPercent until the global PQR_InterruptStarted is set back to true. If you want random interrupts all the time, you'll need to not use the global, PQR_InterruptStarted.

----------


## imdasandman

> the frame is more for trying out settings. if more people follow the example i set for them in how to set it up, there's going to be a giant table that you setup and that will have all the values you are changing anyways. so you can just go into that and set the perfect values for yourself there after you've done all of your tests with the frame on the fly. This isn't supposed to be a magical way to save people from ever going into the PQR ability and rotation editor again.... it's just supposed to make it a 100 times easier than entering into those things each time you want to try some different value out, or if you just want to disable a single spell for a fight (like turn off cleaves for a certain boss fight, change your CD keys to see which one feels better to you, etc)


I can see how powerful the table will be on healing profiles as you can change spell priorities on the fly as the fight goes on or even from encounter to encounter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> if PQR_InterruptStarted then
>    PQR_InterruptStarted = false
> 
>     --This is the delay before interrupting in seconds.
>     PQR_InterruptDelay = 0.5
>     
>     --This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
>     PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
> ...


or just move the global outside of that closed check

----------


## Ninjaderp

Is it possible to add Asphyxiate/Strangulate and Arcane Torrent blood elf-racial as interrupts if Mind Freeze is on cooldown? Talking Nova's modded interrupt-profile.

----------


## Rubim

> Is it possible to add Asphyxiate/Strangulate and Arcane Torrent blood elf-racial as interrupts if Mind Freeze is on cooldown? Talking Nova's modded interrupt-profile.


Yep, do a CD check.



```
Sstart, Sduration, Senabled = GetSpellCooldown(MindFreezeID)
Scooldown = (Sstart + Sduration - GetTime())

if Scooldown > 1
then
...
```

Asphyxiate need resources you will probably need some way to have the bot save resources.

----------


## cassrgs

@Ninjaderp
try to change in the initalize ability



```

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then    return 47528 


```

for



```

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(47528) then --mind freeze        return 47528    else        if PQR_SpellAvailable(108194) then --asphyxiate            return 108194        elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(28730) then --arcante torrent            return 28730        end    end 


```

Try it and say what happens. I have no ideia if it will work XD

----------


## Rubim

> @Ninjaderp
> try to change in the initalize ability
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then    return 47528 
> 
> ...


The interrupt profile is not constantly checking your CLASS, you could change that, dunno how much that will hit on the performance side.

Make a tabbled list of spells that interrupt?
if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
return PQ_InterrruptSpells = {47528,28730}

That wont work out of box you will have to change almost everything point to this function.

== 

My bad, it is >.>

local interruptSpell = PQR_InterruptSpell()

Yeah your solution should work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

thanks both of you rubim, cassgrs, I will try it in a heroic! 

As rubim said, I got severe fps-lag with that coded in. I got no problem using shift (stoprotation in rubims blood dk) and using it manually until there is a way of it working without fps suffering.

----------


## geroth22

Any chance of getting pqr to work with the ptr tonight? Got some raid testing to do.

----------


## cassrgs

> thanks both of you rubim, cassgrs, I will try it in a heroic! 
> 
> As rubim said, I got severe fps-lag with that coded in. I got no problem using shift (stoprotation in rubims blood dk) and using it manually until there is a way of it working without fps suffering.


Another thing that i realized its that maybe Arcane torrent wont work all the time as interrupt in those times you have a target but its not in melee range since dont seem to have a distance check (if youre away from target casting howling blast or something)

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Yeah thats true as well, I may try remove the arcane torrent-portion and try it again but for now its sleepytime here. Take care!

----------


## larrybyrdy

> Are you using the default Interrupt profile that Xelper releases?
> 
> If so here's something in the "-- Variables: Interrupt --" ability you should know about.
> 
> 
> ```
> --This is the percentage of the cast to wait before interrupting
> PQR_InterruptPercent = 0
> ```
> ...


Fantastic, thanks man. Basically what I was doing was this. I was running Nova's Arms single target profile. Then I'd alt+c to activate interrupts set to everything so it'd interrupt on cooldown (glyphed pummel for dmg). I assume then that I was using the default interrupt built into PQR. If so, I can just go find that code and change the percentage like you listed. Either way, I have a decent idea of where to start hunting so thank you.

----------


## WWF

Hi, PQR doesn't work on test realm, current build is 16467, do you can tell me how make a new offsets?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Hi, PQR doesn't work on test realm, current build is 16467, do you can tell me how make a new offsets?


im sure Xelper will get it as soon as he can.

----------


## Daganjaman

> Bgreen12's Donor 5.2 profiles:
> (Advanced Warrior PvP Arena Profile)
> 
> Bgreen5.2Donor.rar
> 
> -Fear is broken tho!
> Quite nice profile. Ty Bgreen12<3


Infection Details
URL:	http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/38...
Process:	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Applicati...
Infection:	JS:Iframe-KI [Trj]

----------


## ceh430

> Infection Details
> URL: http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/38...
> Process: C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Applicati...
> Infection: JS:Iframe-KI [Trj]



nothing wrong with it its just lua and txt lmao, i downloaded and modified it and its working...

----------


## snoepie

Any DK profiles for version 1.1.1? (3.3.5a)

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Could someone make a decent frost mage PvP profile? All the ones that are out there are not even close to good.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Could someone make a decent frost mage PvP profile? All the ones that are out there are not even close to good.


make your own. 

these profiles were meant to be for a simple pve rotation. the pvp ones were added bonuses. no profile will carry you, so either use the pvp profiles that people spend hours making or xfer to tich and get a boost.

----------


## moirae

are the paid profiles better then the free ones if so im interested in good warrior profiles i tried bgreen and failroads profiles already but not really pleased about it are there better ones ?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> are the paid profiles better then the free ones if so im interested in good warrior profiles i tried bgreen and failroads profiles already but not really pleased about it are there better ones ?


im thoroughly confused as to what you guys expect? people will not make paid profiles for you if you're on here complaining about their work, i mean bgreen/failroad maybe a douche though he is an extremely good profile writer. 

find a developer, contact them. if you're lucky they may point you in the right direction.

or make you're own request post. community may help, gl

----------


## kickmydog

> are the paid profiles better then the free ones if so im interested in good warrior profiles i tried bgreen and failroads profiles already but not really pleased about it are there better ones ?


Post like this are mind boggling. Why don't you message those profile writers and explain what they could do to improve their profile. This is supposed to be a community not a session to bitch at profile writers.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Could someone make a decent frost mage PvP profile? All the ones that are out there are not even close to good.


Maybe if you wasnt all "_I want this it has to be the best profile ever I wont tell you what I want it to do but I still want it to be the best profile ever plz give it to me_" and tried to actually write a constructive request-thread with details on how you want it to perform and why it would be better than "_the ones that are out there not even close to good_". I dont think ANY profile developer feels the need to make an awesome pvp mage-profile based out of your post where you made no effort at all requesting features etc.

----------


## kackagent

I really Love Kinkehs Frost Rotation, so many World Ranks done already with this Thing! But i have one little Problem with the Rota:

Soul Reaper!

I wanna use it on every target, not only on Bosses! But i dont know what to change about it. Everytime i try i get Lua errors.




> local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local SpellCheck = PQR_SpellAvailable(130735)
> 
> if SpellCheck then
> if Targethealth < 35 then
> if ( UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitIsUnit("target", "boss1") ) then
> return true
> end
> end


what has to be done that i soulreap every target?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I really Love Kinkehs Frost Rotation, so many World Ranks done already with this Thing! But i have one little Problem with the Rota:
> 
> Soul Reaper!
> 
> I wanna use it on every target, not only on Bosses! But i dont know what to change about it. Everytime i try i get Lua errors.
> 
> 
> 
> what has to be done that i soulreap every target?


try this



```
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local SpellCheck = PQR_SpellAvailable(130735)

if SpellCheck then
	if Targethealth < 35 then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## kackagent

> try this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local SpellCheck = PQR_SpellAvailable(130735)
> 
> if SpellCheck then
> ...


i dont get an error and he runs the rota on the dummys, looks like it works. will try it now in a dungeon. thanks!

----------


## derpin8

Is there a way to clip channeled casts early depending on your latency?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated HPally a bit everyone  :Wink:

----------


## kuukuu

> Updated HPally a bit everyone


Ooooo, I'll have to compare it with my own! I loved using yours before everything changed though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

> Could someone make a decent frost mage PvP profile? All the ones that are out there are not even close to good.


try mine and come back to my thread whats need to be changed instead of demanding new one, 
I dont have frost as specc anymore so cant test it out myself.

----------


## kackagent

Since Unholy will get the best Specc for Deathknight with 5.2 is there a way we will get an Unholy Profile which is even Updated properly for MoP?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ask any of the developers of DK-profiles in their threads, Rubim for example is active in improving his current ones ([PQR] Death Knight / Monk - Tank and DPS Profiles.) (blood/frost 2h/dw)

----------


## Rubim

> Since Unholy will get the best Specc for Deathknight with 5.2 is there a way we will get an Unholy Profile which is even Updated properly for MoP?


If unholy gets near Frost, i will swap my main to that.

Since i'm a orc.

----------


## BHLDepression

Is anyone planning on a frost mage pvp profile?  :Big Grin:

----------


## replikatoren

> are the paid profiles better then the free ones if so im interested in good warrior profiles i tried bgreen and failroads profiles already but not really pleased about it are there better ones ?


Hey moirae,
dunno whats wrong with you.. I posted you the edited version of bgreens/failroads profile, which I will also update in the future. I`m a 16 / 16 HC warrior using it and topping top 50 world ranks. I even asked you what to improve and you just told me its not spamming the spells which are ready.. I told you it will delay rotation when cs cd <= 3 to pool some rage and then do as much styles when target is smashed... 
When you can give me better suggestions, with examples and even better with maths. I will look into it.
But at this state, I won`t change anything, cause I think the profile is fine as it is.
Greetz replikator

----------


## imdasandman

> If unholy gets near Frost, i will swap my main to that.
> 
> Since i'm a orc.


I been talking to Rubin a little about unholy changes. Once we get new ptr offsets I can get back to working on the unholy profile some.

Also, with the new t15 4pc change it will have to have its own dedicated rotation due to soul reaper being useable at 40% mob HP and it being able to utilize km procs for a 100% crit on soul reaper.

I just need to get into a guild worth a damn here in the us that starts after 8pm cst and needs a dps dk lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ImayoboeiI

> try mine and come back to my thread whats need to be changed instead of demanding new one, 
> I dont have frost as specc anymore so cant test it out myself.


I've been using yours but it sucks. It hardly ever uses Deep Freeze since it waits for that precise time to use it, also it doesn't use Frostjaw. However, I do like your mouseover Polymorph function.

EDIT: Your profile doesn't use Alter Time either, something simple like 2 Fingers of Frost procs and then use Alter Time would be fine.
Another thing, it rarely uses Presence of Mind, which is a waste. I'd suggest adding in Ice Floes (talent).

I need someone to make a really good profile like Sheuron's Fire PvP back in 4.3..

----------


## cpowroks

how do i get the cooldown of a spell?

for example 

if the cooldown of deepfreeze is greater then 2 then
bla bla

but how to i find the cooldown of the spell.


Thanks!



edit: found it Also i might just be developing a fire mage PVP profile ya know for the pew pew shit

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I've been using yours but it sucks. It hardly ever uses Deep Freeze since it waits for that precise time to use it, also it doesn't use Frostjaw. However, I do like your mouseover Polymorph function.
> 
> EDIT: Your profile doesn't use Alter Time either, something simple like 2 Fingers of Frost procs and then use Alter Time would be fine.
> Another thing, it rarely uses Presence of Mind, which is a waste. I'd suggest adding in Ice Floes (talent).
> 
> I need someone to make a really good profile like Sheuron's Fire PvP back in 4.3..


The definition of "lazy leecher".

----------


## Opacho

Is it possible to use CDs on user choice (set a key to blow all your CDs on the profile), but afterwards when they are available again, make PQR to automatically use them again?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Is it possible to use CDs on user choice (set a key to blow all your CDs on the profile), but afterwards when they are available again, make PQR to automatically use them again?


This is what I do, because I want the same thing on certain fights. Copy the rotation you want to use CD's and rename it(I named mine Trash). Take out whatever CDs you don't want to be used out of the Trash rotation and load this one at the pull. Once you pop your CDs, simply swap to the rotation that pops them automatically. Profit.

----------


## Gabbz

> I've been using yours but it sucks. It hardly ever uses Deep Freeze since it waits for that precise time to use it, also it doesn't use Frostjaw. However, I do like your mouseover Polymorph function.
> 
> EDIT: Your profile doesn't use Alter Time either, something simple like 2 Fingers of Frost procs and then use Alter Time would be fine.
> Another thing, it rarely uses Presence of Mind, which is a waste. I'd suggest adding in Ice Floes (talent).
> 
> I need someone to make a really good profile like Sheuron's Fire PvP back in 4.3..


The PvPér that uses Alter Time for that shouldnt get help here tbh...
Alter Time should never be inc into a script cause the multitude of choices you can do with AT.

About deep freeze is that it sets up for insta kill on target. You dont want to have that on cd unless you going for the kill.
This PvP script is made only for arena btw.

But anyway good luck finding a profile writer.

----------


## daveyboyuk

imdasandman+rubin makin a profile together i cant wait itll be epic  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> imdasandman+rubin makin a profile together i cant wait itll be epic


I don't make his profiles I just debug and try to tweak em. Then I will send my data over so he can polish it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

ano  :Smile:  but after using yours throughout cata and rubins currently i cant wait see what u guys come up with

----------


## js1974

> Has been blocked by avast its a trojan horse or so avast says.


That is just what bad software reports, They are lua files and xml files they don't have a trojan. FYI you need something to be executed to start a trojan. That means .exe or .bat sometimes people will try to get tricky and rename files that only fools cheap scnaners.

----------


## imdasandman

> That is just what bad software reports, They are lua files and xml files they don't have a trojan. FYI you need something to be executed to start a trojan. That means .exe or .bat sometimes people will try to get tricky and rename files that only fools cheap scnaners.


Well pqr does have .DLL that injects into wow memory and that is prob what triggered the false positive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

> Well pqr does have .DLL that injects into wow memory and that is prob what triggered the false positive.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Sure PQR does but a profile doesn't have DLL files it just has lua and xml files and sometimes toc files for addon related content. Anyway false positives by free scanners are very common. But you could be right if he was scanning his PQR directory instead of the profile or the download. Either way it's safe fear not.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> I've been using yours but it sucks. It hardly ever uses Deep Freeze since it waits for that precise time to use it, also it doesn't use Frostjaw. However, I do like your mouseover Polymorph function.
> 
> EDIT: Your profile doesn't use Alter Time either, something simple like 2 Fingers of Frost procs and then use Alter Time would be fine.
> Another thing, it rarely uses Presence of Mind, which is a waste. I'd suggest adding in Ice Floes (talent).
> 
> I need someone to make a really good profile like Sheuron's Fire PvP back in 4.3..


Now im 100% sure you're trolling. No real person would spew that much garbage out of their mouth and be serious. So disrespectful man honestly.

----------


## OnionsTich

lol silly silly people

----------


## OnionsTich

I heard that Unit facing is giving problems to people or something? Also unit facing causes me crazy lag! Anyone know if xelper will be fixing that problem in the new version of pqr?

----------


## Opacho

Could someone tell me the code to check if target is boss? thx

----------


## Dimonoff

> Could someone tell me the code to check if target is boss? thx


local boss = UnitExists("boss1") or UnitLevel("target") == -1
if boss then ..........

----------


## Dan5ielle

Easily customizable and shareable abilities and rotations.

----------


## Opacho

> local boss = UnitExists("boss1") or UnitLevel("target") == -1
> if boss then ..........


Working  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## derpin8

Hello
Is there a way to clip channeled casts early and cast the next spell?
Because of latency and server side queueing, it's a waste to wait for channeled spells to completely finish channeling. You can usually clip it 100-200ms early(depending on your latency) and still get all ticks.

----------


## DiabloFan

> Could someone tell me the code to check if target is boss? thx




```

local bossUnits = { "boss1", "boss2", "boss3", "boss4" }
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
 for i=1,#bossUnits do
    local bossTarget = UnitIsUnit("target",bossUnits[i])
    
    if bossTarget or targetLevel == -1 then
        return true
    end
end 


```

You'll want to use something like this for any fight with multiple targets.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ```
> 
> local bossUnits = { "boss1", "boss2", "boss3", "boss4" }
local targetLevel = UnitLevel("target")
 for i=1,#bossUnits do
    local bossTarget = UnitIsUnit("target",bossUnits[i])
    
    if bossTarget or targetLevel == -1 then
        return true
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> You'll want to use something like this for any fight with multiple targets.


You can shorten that up a fair amount:



```
for i=1,4 do
	local boss="boss"..i
	if UnitIsUnit("target",boss) then
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## js1974

@ Team Nova

Is your frame going to be accessible by anyone for anyone profiles or are you trying to keep it more restricted? I definitely love the work you guys do but unfortunately you tend to not touch the specs I play so would like to learn a little more about using the frame outside of Nova profiles or if that is going to be hard/impossible to do?

----------


## crystal_tech

> @ Team Nova
> 
> Is your frame going to be accessible by anyone for anyone profiles or are you trying to keep it more restricted? I definitely love the work you guys do but unfortunately you tend to not touch the specs I play so would like to learn a little more about using the frame outside of Nova profiles or if that is going to be hard/impossible to do?


not hard to do just need to grab the nova_frames.lua and load it into your profile as you would any data file (with some extra code for setup) and then create your tables and such and your golden.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Team Nova
> 
> Is your frame going to be accessible by anyone for anyone profiles or are you trying to keep it more restricted? I definitely love the work you guys do but unfortunately you tend to not touch the specs I play so would like to learn a little more about using the frame outside of Nova profiles or if that is going to be hard/impossible to do?


Hmm I guess I need to make it more clear... Team Nova and our code is free to all to use, just make sure credit is given where credit is due  :Wink:  

I spent extra time coding the frame just to make it simple for others to use :-) 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

> Hmm I guess I need to make it more clear... Team Nova and our code is free to all to use, just make sure credit is given where credit is due  
> 
> I spent extra time coding the frame just to make it simple for others to use :-) 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sorry I didn't go through all the threads just saw some screenshots and like what I'm seeing. But much respect to Nova and all the profiles they have written!

----------


## popeofdope

Quick question. 

Is there a way to make an ability which looks at the combat log and if my character had taken a melee hit, it will cast an ability? Sadly I can't just check if my HP dropped because that drop could be due to a spell or it might have been absorbed.

Context: Level 80 paladin twinks use SotR after being hit by a melee attack (which is usually absorbred). Timing SotR right after a melee attack is quite difficult so I was wondering whether PQR could help.

----------


## lostwalker

Does this work and if so how do i add it to PQR?


Is it possible to kick amber explosion cast on ursok with pqr?
i'm stucked with that (it's like hour of twilight, but on player)




local kick = GetSpellInfo(122398 ) 
local channelSpell, _, _, _, _, endTim = UnitCastingInfo("player")
if channelSpell ~= nil and channelSpell == kick then
local finishTime = endTim/1000 - GetTime()
if finishTime < 2 then
return true
end
end Spell id 122395
Target Player

Last edited by leetspeaker; 11-03-2012 at 08:47 PM.

----------


## Rubim

> Quick question. 
> 
> Is there a way to make an ability which looks at the combat log and if my character had taken a melee hit, it will cast an ability? Sadly I can't just check if my HP dropped because that drop could be due to a spell or it might have been absorbed.
> 
> Context: Level 80 paladin twinks use SotR after being hit by a melee attack (which is usually absorbred). Timing SotR right after a melee attack is quite difficult so I was wondering whether PQR could help.


Yes you can with the RegisterEvent + FunctionsAPI.



```
"UNIT_COMBAT"
Category: Unit Info,Combat
 	
Fired when an npc or player participates in combat and takes damage
arg1 
the UnitID of the entity
arg2 
Action,Damage,etc (e.g. HEAL, DODGE, BLOCK, WOUND, MISS, PARRY, RESIST, ...)
arg3 
Critical/Glancing indicator (e.g. CRITICAL, CRUSHING, GLANCING)
arg4 
The numeric damage
arg5 
Damage type in numeric value (1 - physical; 2 - holy; 4 - fire; 8 - nature; 16 - frost; 32 - shadow; 64 - arcane)
```

----------


## popeofdope

> Yes you can with the RegisterEvent + FunctionsAPI.


Thank you very much for this.

I hate to seem lazy but I've been trying to come up with something using this but I am struggling. Most of my lua experience comes from modifying other people's code and seeing what happens when I make changes. Are there some examples of this being used in other people's profiles that I can have a look at?

The best I have is:



```
if not meleeHit then
		meleeHit = CreateFrame("Frame") 
		meleeHit:RegisterEvent("UNIT_COMBAT") 
		meleeHit:SetScript("OnEvent",function(...) if select(7,...)==1 then return true end end)
end
```

However this does not seem to work

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank you very much for this.
> 
> I hate to seem lazy but I've been trying to come up with something using this but I am struggling. Most of my lua experience comes from modifying other people's code and seeing what happens when I make changes. Are there some examples of this being used in other people's profiles that I can have a look at?
> 
> The best I have is:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Look at my monk mistweaver that should be a decent example.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fish221171

Hi guys,

Could someone please recommend a solid Feral DPS rotation?

Anyone know any good ones?

Many Thanks

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please recommend a solid Feral DPS rotation?
> 
> Anyone know any good ones?
> 
> Many Thanks


Check out firepongs. It is second to none. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=363185 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Check out firepongs. It is second to none. [PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't going to say anything. I was gonna let him try and find it himself  :Wink:

----------


## freaki

sending out a search and rescue party for mentally!

----------


## firepong

> sending out a search and rescue party for mentally!


She will be back. Shes been having some internet problems for the past few days. Just give it time and she will be back good as ever.

----------


## freaki

thanks for the heads up firepong +rep

----------


## imdasandman

> She will be back. Shes been having some internet problems for the past few days. Just give it time and she will be back good as ever.


she also has a small baby who is about to turn 1 so I am sure her hands are full  :Stick Out Tongue:  .....

speaking of babies.... mine is due anytime now... my wife has started dialiating and is afaced  :Big Grin:  time for my 3rd kid to come into this world

----------


## solarwake

> she also has a small baby who is about to turn 1 so I am sure her hands are full  .....
> 
> speaking of babies.... mine is due anytime now... my wife has started dialiating and is afaced  time for my 3rd kid to come into this world


Wow Grats dude! Hope all goes well!

----------


## imdasandman

> Wow Grats dude! Hope all goes well!


yea but knowing this baby she will make us wait another week lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yea but knowing this baby she will make us wait another week lol


Lol grats man :-) hope all goes well :-D 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## diesall

I managed to have a quick look at novas profile config frame, i like the idea, so i will update PQInterface within the next week with a similar interface configurable from the addon that will save proifle settings across sessions and be very easy for profile authors to include, i will add documentation to the Wiki when finished.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I managed to have a quick look at novas profile config frame, i like the idea, so i will update PQInterface within the next week with a similar interface configurable from the addon that will save proifle settings across sessions and be very easy for profile authors to include, i will add documentation to the Wiki when finished.


This will be great, PQI has always been a great addition to PQR.

----------


## veany

where i can get offsets for ptr?

----------


## diesall

fyi seems using PQR_RotationStarted to load scripts is bad practice as it does not trigger on manual casting modes, meaning if you use the manual casting feature you'll have to run each script on auto first before they will function manually, to not confuse users use your own global variable for initializing scripts.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I managed to have a quick look at novas profile config frame, i like the idea, so i will update PQInterface within the next week with a similar interface configurable from the addon that will save proifle settings across sessions and be very easy for profile authors to include, i will add documentation to the Wiki when finished.


 :Wink:  i like it!

i thought about making an addon, but i decided to go pure lua in the end. can't wait to see what u come up with

----------


## cassrgs

> I managed to have a quick look at novas profile config frame, i like the idea, so i will update PQInterface within the next week with a similar interface configurable from the addon that will save proifle settings across sessions and be very easy for profile authors to include, i will add documentation to the Wiki when finished.


Hello there, i love PQInterface and cant live whitout. but there is some spells that dont appear on the log on several profiles, What could it be?

----------


## diesall

> Hello there, i love PQInterface and cant live without. but there is some spells that don't appear on the log on several profiles, What could it be?


There spells for one reason or another your particular profile author has decided to hard code instead of using pqr's ability editors SpellID attribute to cast the spell.

----------


## cassrgs

> There spells for one reason or another your particular profile author has decided to hard code instead of using pqr's ability editors SpellID attribute to cast the spell.


Yes, but some abilities (as mind flay of frost strike) seems to only work when you use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo()). Its there a way to make PQInterface log those abilities?

----------


## diesall

> Yes, but some abilities (as mind flay of frost strike) seems to only work when you use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo()). Its there a way to make PQInterface log those abilities?


Not for the time being as im listening to custom created event handlers from PQR for PQI, the only way i can capture those events is for xelper to create a hook function for CastSpellByName or a custom function with a similar name ( but that would require rotation authors to use it ) or perhaps an optional 'Spell Name' Attribute in the ability editor.

----------


## DiabloFan

> This nova frame work and PQI is great and all but I believe time would be more well spent to create actual needed functionality for pqr.
> 
> Like auto use of the green targeting circles, and a auto return of how many enemys are within a certain radius of a given unit just for examples.


Profile developers do not develop PQR itself. Both of the features that you mention need to be coded into PQR and have nothing to do with profiles.

----------


## Nerder

> I know that. And its not usual for "profile developers" to write addons such as PQI but they do it 
> 
> All I'm saying is that time would be better spent learning the inners of pqr itself..I believe its open source and adding a few more necessary pqr_ functions to it.
> 
> Might have to get a few new offset but xelper himself said its real easy to do and anyone can do it....
> 
> I'm just wondering why people don't spend more time on this aspect of this whole project and why xelper is the only one developing the inners for PQR itself.


I believe we are already all spoiled on the benefits that PQR provides, from my personal use it has made me much lazier on how to play all these other classes that I never once knew how to play, but I love the fact that it's already around. From what you are asking it sounds like you should look into how to provide those functions, if you really believe they should be there then you can research and study on how to implement on what you want. I myself write profiles, but believe that PQR itself is fine. You pretty much want PQR to be a full on bot, which if that is what you want roll with another program. Sorry to go on a rant but really why do you need so much more from it like what you listed?

I apologize for lashing out if thats what it seems like, but am really fed up with the people who don't give kudos on what they already have in front of them... which is an amazing tool and amazing people to provide to the good of the group to be the best in their class.

--Side note though, the part of you mentioning the "better use of green circles" is already being worked on with the release of PQR 3.0

----------


## kuukuu

> I agree with what you've said and I understand and I'm not trying to make arguments here... I was simply trying to make suggestion on how PQR could be expanded 
> 
> There is no doubt that what has already been done is good and a lot of work went into it..
> 
> All I'm saying is I feel like if this work went into pqr itself, it would make for a better outcome on the project as a whole.


PQR also isn't open source as far as I know, hence why the only one developing it is Xelper.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Dear NovaTeam or annyone else who is good at useing LUA.

Iam trying to make a funktion for Monk Uplift skill, but its not working. 

here is what i have so far.




> function UpliftHeal()
> local uplift=0
> for i=1, #members do
> if members[1].HP < 80
> --Renewing Mist
> and UnitBuffID(members[i].unit,115151,"player") then
> uplift=uplift+1
> end
> end
> ...

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Dear NovaTeam or annyone else who is good at useing LUA.
> 
> Iam trying to make a funktion for Monk Uplift skill, but its not working. 
> 
> here is what i have so far.


You didn't copy the whole function from my profile correctly, you need to return the value of uplift and close the function with an end.



```
function UpliftHeal()
	local uplift=0
	for i=1, #members do
		if members[i].HP < 80
		--Renewing Mist
		and UnitBuffID(members[i].unit,115151,"player") then
		uplift=uplift+1
		end
	end
	return uplift
end
```

----------


## Luciferozzy

@deadpanstiffy 

Thx for the fast reply

I was actually copying it from your profile, but since i aint lvl 90 iam useing nova's profile and hope to test yours when i ding 90.
is it posible for u to make the hole code for uplift like yours?
and or can i make the function and the ability in the same code? cuse its still not working  :Frown:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @deadpanstiffy 
> 
> Thx for the fast reply
> 
> I was actually copying it from your profile, but since i aint lvl 90 iam useing nova's profile and hope to test yours when i ding 90.
> is it posible for u to make the hole code for uplift like yours?
> and or can i make the function and the ability in the same code? cuse its still not working


Use, members[i].HP 

and not members[1].HP

----------


## Vachiusa

Anyone can guide me how to check target name/guid of UnitCastingInfo("player") / UnitChannelInfo("player"). Example: cast heal spell on "whos target"? 
Thank you!

----------


## Luciferozzy

> You didn't copy the whole function from my profile correctly, you need to return the value of uplift and close the function with an end.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function UpliftHeal()
> 	local uplift=0
> 	for i=1, #members do
> 		if members[i].HP < 80
> ...


Its still not working and i have tryed to correct everything that might have been wronge in the code..
I think i need someone to write the hole code with the function and the casting part.
Annyone intrested please help

----------


## Nerder

> Its still not working and i have tryed to correct everything that might have been wronge in the code..
> I think i need someone to write the hole code with the function and the casting part.
> Annyone intrested please help


are you using a data file that has a function to associate with the members part?

----------


## Luciferozzy

> are you using a data file that has a function to associate with the members part?


yes iam useing team nova data 
and monk profile

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Its still not working and i have tryed to correct everything that might have been wronge in the code..
> I think i need someone to write the hole code with the function and the casting part.
> Annyone intrested please help



You should still have what you posted earlier below the function itself.



```
--Renewing Mist
if UpliftHeal()>=2
and UnitPower("player",12)>=2
--Thunder Focus Tea
or UnitBuffID("player",116680) then
return true
end
```

----------


## kuukuu

I've taken over and updated the old community list as Camaris has stopped updating it apparently. If you want to add your profile to the list, please make a post with a link on that thread and I'll update it.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2652794

----------


## Kinky

I'm here guys! Relax! Demonology is almost done. I do indeed have my hands full at the moment, but it won't be for that long. =) Unfortunately events would have it which made family matters take precedence as my grandmother passed away the 20th (77).
Nonetheless! I've tried to keep myself busy as she was planning her only great grandson's first birthday party and I've made a lot of progress on the Shadow PvP profile while debugging and improving the other profiles I'm currently working on. Demonology and Shadow should already be ready for the 5.2 class changes as well.

@imdasandman: Congratulations man! I'm sory happy for you. =)

@diesall: You're my hero! PQI having that functionality would be beyond awesome.

@kuukuu: I'm not sure, but, my Shadow, Demonology, Fire and Frost profiles are all not mentioned in the thread, but many outdated profiles are!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm here guys! Relax! Demonology is almost done. I do indeed have my hands full at the moment, but it won't be for that long. =) Unfortunately events would have it which made family matters take precedence as my grandmother passed away the 20th (77).
> Nonetheless! I've tried to keep myself busy as she was planning her only great grandson's first birthday party and I've made a lot of progress on the Shadow PvP profile while debugging and improving the other profiles I'm currently working on. Demonology and Shadow should already be ready for the 5.2 class changes as well.
> 
> @imdasandman: Congratulations man! I'm sory happy for you. =)
> 
> @diesall: You're my hero! PQI having that functionality would be beyond awesome.
> 
> @kuukuu: I'm not sure, but, my Shadow, Demonology, Fire and Frost profiles are all not mentioned in the thread, but many outdated profiles are!


Ya, I kept the outdated working ones in case someone felt like updating them or something. Might delete them if they don't work or are bad, etc. Adding your stuff now though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

@kuukuu: Awesome. =) Thanks man!

----------


## kuukuu

No problem, figured someone should keep it running and since I'm on here almost every day, why not try and salvage it? XD

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep and kudos to you for taking the responsibility kuukuu! Its such a good thread for people searching profiles ^^

----------


## freaki

sorry for your loss elizabeth:-(

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> I'm here guys! Relax! Demonology is almost done. I do indeed have my hands full at the moment, but it won't be for that long. =) Unfortunately events would have it which made family matters take precedence as my grandmother passed away the 20th (77).
> Nonetheless! I've tried to keep myself busy as she was planning her only great grandson's first birthday party and I've made a lot of progress on the Shadow PvP profile while debugging and improving the other profiles I'm currently working on. Demonology and Shadow should already be ready for the 5.2 class changes as well.
> 
> @imdasandman: Congratulations man! I'm sory happy for you. =)
> 
> @diesall: You're my hero! PQI having that functionality would be beyond awesome.
> 
> @kuukuu: I'm not sure, but, my Shadow, Demonology, Fire and Frost profiles are all not mentioned in the thread, but many outdated profiles are!



most positive person on earth.

<3 mentally

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

@Mentally 
Sorry for your loss, I know what it's like. My just made 90 and have been trying to use fire, but it just sticks at mage bomb frost one works great. need input on my fire

----------


## Vachiusa

Hallo,

First, thank you to Xelper, Nova team, Sheuron, Sheepmoon, Firepong and other great profile writers. 

*Vachiusa Disc Priest*

This profile based on 475+ ilvl, heroic dungeon, LFR and normal MSV. 
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Spirit > Crit > Mastery > Haste

Main information:

-Set your focus target to the main tank.
-Auto assist focus target (tank).
-Auto switch Inner Fire/Will buff.
-VoidShift with focus target (when low health).
-Auto Pain Suppression (when low health raid member).
-Auto Inner focus buff.
-Mind Bender when low mana.
-Desperate Prayer and healthstone when low health.
-Hymn of Hope when low mana.
-Auto Cascade and PoH combo with Archangel 5 stack + PI with Nova PerfectAOE heal function.
-Spam shield and renew on tanks and PoM on raid.
-DPS: Holy Fire > Penance -> Smite -> SW:Pain (only with 80%+mana) and SWeath (when target below 20% HP).
-Heart of Fear raid fight support (coded by Nova team).
-And many other spells/features.

TIPs:
-If you wanna spam PoH, use right CONTROL, not right shift. 
-Best pratice for Spirit Shell (right shift) is watching your DBM addon, looking for big wipe damage inc (boss spell timing bar), then press right SHIFT before boss cast spell 5s to mitigate inc damage.

If you have any issues with mana management just remove SW:Pain/SWeath/Renew/Heal out of rotation or edit var party/raid setting with higher values.

*Vachiusa Resto Shammy*

This profile based on 472+ ilvl, heroic dungeon, LFR and normal MSV. 
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Spirit > Haste (12.5%) > Mastery > Haste > Crit

Main information:

-Set your focus target to the main tank.
-Auto assist focus target (tank).
-Force Lightning Bolt when low mana (or use Left Control).
-Stone Bulwark Totem/Earth Elemental Totem or healthstone when low health.
-Mana Tide when low mana.
-Cast Ancestral Swiftness + Riptide (if dont have Tidal waves buff) for best Greater Healing Wave.
-Right alt for Healing rain with Unleash Elements on tank and Ancestral Swiftness combo.
-Auto Chain Heal with Nova PerfectAOE heal function.
-Auto drop air/fire/earth/water totems.
-Spam Earth Shield and Riptide on tanks and handle tidal waves buff uptime 99%.
-Auto Earthliving Weapon and Water Shield.
-Use Totemic Recall when outcombat.
-Auto Spirit Walker Grace when raid low health and need moving.
-Auto dispel raid or Ancestral Spirit death player when mouse-over target.
-Auto cast Call of the Elements to reset totem when raid low health.
-Tsulong boss fight support (heal and dispel boss).
-Heart of Fear raid fight support (coded by Nova team).
-And many other spells/features.

If you have any issues with mana management just remove Air and Fire totem out of rotation or edit var party/raid setting with higher values.

Download: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...framework.html ([PQR]PVE Disc Priest with Nova framework)

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hallo,
> 
> First, thank you to Xelper, Nova team, Sheuron, Sheepmoon, Firepong and other great profile writers. 
> 
> *Vachiusa Disc Priest*
> 
> This profile based on 475+ ilvl, heroic dungeon, LFR and normal MSV. 
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Reforge: Spirit > Crit > Mastery > Haste
> ...


A Resto Shammy profile?!!! :O I think I'm in love... REP+++++++

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Quick update on Vachiusa Resto Shammy Profile:

Tried it out in Heroic Scholomance, tank pulled everything in the room after Lillian Voss including the professor guy, healed through it no problem in my hc gear. I need to look at the code to see what it's doing because its VERY mana efficient. It will leave people at just below full hp and I'm thinking we will be screwed, damage comes in and I look and everyone is full. It seems to balance riptide and healing stream against casted heals very well (intended or fluke I don't know). It does good dps too for a healer, I beat the shadow priest at one stage in our group (with 13k dps aoe - derp priest did 8k *facepalm*) and the tank said kick shaman because he thought the priest was the healer, was funny :P

One problem I have is that its kind of spammy with its PQR message but its no big deal. Also I tried the auto rez feature on the derp priest after he decided to cook himself on Lillian Voss, it game me the auto rez message but nothing happened so I manually ressed him because he started giving out. Maybe I did something wrong?

Going to do an LFR later to try out the raid healing, can't wait!! Keep up the good work new guy!!  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

Hello.
Looking for code to DE all greens in bags. Not based on item ID, just quality is it possible?

----------


## Vachiusa

> Quick update on Vachiusa Resto Shammy Profile:
> 
> Tried it out in Heroic Scholomance, tank pulled everything in the room after Lillian Voss including the professor guy, healed through it no problem in my hc gear. I need to look at the code to see what it's doing because its VERY mana efficient. It will leave people at just below full hp and I'm thinking we will be screwed, damage comes in and I look and everyone is full. It seems to balance riptide and healing stream against casted heals very well (intended or fluke I don't know). It does good dps too for a healer, I beat the shadow priest at one stage in our group (with 13k dps aoe - derp priest did 8k *facepalm*) and the tank said kick shaman because he thought the priest was the healer, was funny :P
> 
> One problem I have is that its kind of spammy with its PQR message but its no big deal. Also I tried the auto rez feature on the derp priest after he decided to cook himself on Lillian Voss, it game me the auto rez message but nothing happened so I manually ressed him because he started giving out. Maybe I did something wrong?
> 
> Going to do an LFR later to try out the raid healing, can't wait!! Keep up the good work new guy!!


Thanks for your very nice feedback and yes, this res mouseover i not test yet, will fix it and clear all pqr msg for debug in next release.

----------


## vorn10

Haha didnt add ability to rotation  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Here is a code to DE all uncommon/green items in ur bags.


```
--- disenchant ---
for bag = 0,4 do
	local w = GetContainerNumSlots(bag)
	for slot=1,w do
		if select(4,GetContainerItemInfo(bag,slot)) == 2 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(13262))
			if SpellIsTargeting() then
				UseContainerItem(bag,slot)
			end
			
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Thanks for your very nice feedback and yes, this res mouseover i not test yet, will fix it and clear all pqr msg for debug in next release.


There is no need to get rid of the debug msgs completely, its actually quite nice to see what the profile is doing.

I just did an LFR and wow... numbers speak for themselves...
 LFR Spirit Kings Recount (All bot apart from 1 x healing tide totem I used)
It's crazy how efficient this is, on Elegon I actually did less overheals than the warlock below me in that image. 
This is also the first shaman profile that has not made me oom in the first phase of Feng (I had at least half mana for the entire fight).

Great job, I will definitely be giving your disc priest profile a try to see how it compares to Team Novas!

----------


## reapagedk

mentally not sure what happened but I haven't been able to get the demo lock profile to work anymore might have just been a fluke but I'll test it again with debug on and let ya know what happens

----------


## reapagedk

yea it was a bug for some reason dark apotheosis was stopping it

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Just a heads up to all the leveling (not 90) Mistweavers, I am converting most of the profile to work with percents so it will be easier to change for your part and work while leveling. I might make the level range 45-90.

----------


## dylan1200

> Thanks for your very nice feedback and yes, this res mouseover i not test yet, will fix it and clear all pqr msg for debug in next release.


Hey Vaichiusa, nice feedback youre getting im tempted to roll out the healers I have and give it a blast. Can I suggest making a thread over in the profiles section where everyone else is so we can easily keep up to date with your profiles? Nice work!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Hey Vaichiusa, nice feedback youre getting im tempted to roll out the healers I have and give it a blast. Can I suggest making a thread over in the profiles section where everyone else is so we can easily keep up to date with your profiles? Nice work!


He/she already has a thread over there, click on the link in the post.

----------


## dylan1200

> He/she already has a thread over there, click on the link in the post.


Sweet yeah realised after cheers!

----------


## Khaze41

Is this safe on retail WoW, MoP? Safe to use on my main account? Kind of worried about getting caught. New to botting so yeah :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> Is this safe on retail WoW, MoP? Safe to use on my main account? Kind of worried about getting caught. New to botting so yeah :P


Blizzards priorities aren't on catching people using rotation bots, morphers, etc, nor have I ever heard of someone getting banned specifically for PQR (if there was a report, I'd doubt it and probably claim it really being the fault of them using something else, i.e. Honorbuddy). It's safe, when you are instantly interrupting people or telling people you use it...obviously, it's not. As always, never risk something you couldn't afford to lose, but from personal advice unless blizzard gets a change of heart you're fine.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is this safe on retail WoW, MoP? Safe to use on my main account? Kind of worried about getting caught. New to botting so yeah :P


if you don't want to lose your account then don't bot at all. bans happen no bot is 100% safe.

----------


## Khaze41

Alright, so I've been using PQR and WOW there's a huge improvement in my DPS (Fury Warrior). Now, I seem to be having an issue. Usually like in heroics for instance when I kill a mob or have a big group of mobs I'm aoing, it gets really laggy and jittery, kind of like a fps drop spike. Idk if this is just normal for PQR but it's getting annoying. Anyone know what the problem is? I'm running in Dx11 32bit, is Dx11 ok? Help! :P

Edit: Also disabled all my addons and it still happens.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Alright, so I've been using PQR and WOW there's a huge improvement in my DPS (Fury Warrior). Now, I seem to be having an issue. Usually like in heroics for instance when I kill a mob or have a big group of mobs I'm aoing, it gets really laggy and jittery, kind of like a fps drop spike. Idk if this is just normal for PQR but it's getting annoying. Anyone know what the problem is? I'm running in Dx11 32bit, is Dx11 ok? Help! :P
> 
> Edit: Also disabled all my addons and it still happens.


It's usually the profile when there's frame drops, as for warriors...not really an active dev for them at the moment, or at least that I can think of.

----------


## Khaze41

> It's usually the profile when there's frame drops, as for warriors...not really an active dev for them at the moment, or at least that I can think of.


Dam, ok thanks.

----------


## Jaylock

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone happen to know of a good fury PvE profile available? I appreciate everyones help, and the PQR guys making the great profiles!

----------


## replikatoren

> Alright, so I've been using PQR and WOW there's a huge improvement in my DPS (Fury Warrior). Now, I seem to be having an issue. Usually like in heroics for instance when I kill a mob or have a big group of mobs I'm aoing, it gets really laggy and jittery, kind of like a fps drop spike. Idk if this is just normal for PQR but it's getting annoying. Anyone know what the problem is? I'm running in Dx11 32bit, is Dx11 ok? Help! :P
> 
> Edit: Also disabled all my addons and it still happens.


Hey,
Which Profile are you using ?

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

@writers of rogue profiles, at one time when I was playing a rogue there was macro i would use that stealth me and would sneak behind them use the pickpocket ability then use my opening move for combat. Is there a way that can be added to a profile?

----------


## Khaze41

> Hey,
> Which Profile are you using ?


Hey, I'm using the Warrior Profile in your signature. It works great! Keep em coming!

----------


## jh16

I've seen some Interrupt profiles that do milling, prospecting, and even disenchanting. But has anyone thought to try to code something for those pesty weeds in the Sunsong Ranch?

I have attempted several times to come up with a way to do it but apparently I'm doing something wrong.
Reckon I'm better at reading and understanding code than writing it myself, haha.

----------


## Khaze41

Anyone know of any hunter Profiles? I don't care which spec I just really need one.

----------


## kuukuu

Check the profiles forum? Lots of profiles listed in there and I even have a thread with almost all of them in one post in a nice list.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Anyone know of any hunter Profiles? I don't care which spec I just really need one.


i use kickmydog's profile very nice

----------


## Khaze41

> Check the profiles forum? Lots of profiles listed in there and I even have a thread with almost all of them in one post in a nice list.


There's a Profiles Forums? O.o this is news! Lol could you leave a link?

----------


## kuukuu

WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## crystal_tech

> @writers of rogue profiles, at one time when I was playing a rogue there was macro i would use that stealth me and would sneak behind them use the pickpocket ability then use my opening move for combat. Is there a way that can be added to a profile?


prob was my rogue code.

check the svn all the old codes are there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Update to the Nova_Frame  :Smile: 




*edit*
Note to Profile Devs....... Nothing has changed for you guys and how you send the frame your code, or get code back from the same.... so this is purely Cosmetic in the changes...... also the lua file size is smaller  :Wink:

----------


## Rubim

> Update to the Nova_Frame 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> Note to Profile Devs....... Nothing has changed for you guys and how you send the frame your code, or get code back from the same.... so this is purely Cosmetic in the changes...... also the lua file size is smaller


Are you using some fancy wow frame skin?

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> I've seen some Interrupt profiles that do milling, prospecting, and even disenchanting. But has anyone thought to try to code something for those pesty weeds in the Sunsong Ranch?
> 
> I have attempted several times to come up with a way to do it but apparently I'm doing something wrong.
> Reckon I'm better at reading and understanding code than writing it myself, haha.


I'm a complete beginner to this as well but this is what I came up with:



```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- Sunsong Ranch
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local VehicleCastName = UnitCastingInfo('vehicle')
local VineSlam = GetSpellInfo(116084)
 if IsPossessBarVisible() or UnitHasVehicleUI('player') then 
  if VehicleCastName == VineSlam then
  RunMacroText("/click PetActionButton2") 
  else 
  RunMacroText("/click PetActionButton1") 
  end 
end 


```

It works but it can probably be refined some more by the experienced coders here if they feel like it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Are you using some fancy wow frame skin?


lol i used to use aurora, and i got the extra files for that...... that is what that it  :Smile:

----------


## sc00p1

i got it working

----------


## aghost917

Is there anyway to make a custom table and put enemy names in it? So i can put dots on everyone that gets close to me and not have to put my mouse over them? And then have away to reset it.
If someone could code something like that. It would be awesome!!!!!!!! TY!!!

----------


## aghost917

Ok i got the code but it just says We just added ... to the Custom Healing Table. Where do I put the Nova_CustomT = { } in my profile? I just have it at the top.



```

local Nova_CustomT = { }
 --------------------------------------
-- Adding Players to Custom Table
--------------------------------------
if IsRightControlKeyDown()
 and UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player")
 and UnitExists("mouseover") 
  then
    for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do
        if Nova_CustomT[i].GUID and Nova_CustomT[i].GUID == UnitGUID("mouseover") then
            return false
        end
    end
    
    table.insert(Nova_CustomT, { GUID = UnitGUID("mouseover") } )
    
    if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then
        PQR_WriteToChat("We just added "..UnitName("mouseover").." to the Custom Healing Table.", "Alert")
    end
    return true
 end
  --------------------------------------
-- Removing Players from Custom Table
--------------------------------------
 if IsRightAltKeyDown()
 and UnitExists("mouseover")
 and UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player")
  then
    for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do
        if Nova_CustomT[i].GUID and Nova_CustomT[i].GUID == UnitGUID("mouseover") then
            if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then
                PQR_WriteToChat("We just removed "..UnitName(Nova_CustomT[i].Unit).." from the Custom Healing Table.", "Alert")
            end
            table.remove(Nova_CustomT, i)
            return true
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## kickmydog

Very small update

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v19.zip

This will slightly improve the BM profile.

i) Fixed using Cobra Shot during Bestial Wrath
ii) If Kill Command & Bestial Wrath are available, it should in all cases use Bestial Wrath first before Kill Command. In some instances it would use Kill Command before hand thus delaying Bestial Wrath activation.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok i got the code but it just says We just added ... to the Custom Healing Table. Where do I put the Nova_CustomT = { } in my profile? I just have it at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local Nova_CustomT = { }---------------------------------------- Adding Players to Custom Table--------------------------------------if IsRightControlKeyDown() and UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player") and UnitExists("mouseover")   then    for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do        if Nova_CustomT[i].GUID and Nova_CustomT[i].GUID == UnitGUID("mouseover") then            return false        end    end        table.insert(Nova_CustomT, { GUID = UnitGUID("mouseover") } )        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then        PQR_WriteToChat("We just added "..UnitName("mouseover").." to the Custom Healing Table.", "Alert")    end    return trueend---------------------------------------- Removing Players from Custom Table--------------------------------------if IsRightAltKeyDown() and UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitIsEnemy("mouseover", "player")  then    for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do        if Nova_CustomT[i].GUID and Nova_CustomT[i].GUID == UnitGUID("mouseover") then            if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then                PQR_WriteToChat("We just removed "..UnitName(Nova_CustomT[i].Unit).." from the Custom Healing Table.", "Alert")            end            table.remove(Nova_CustomT, i)            return true        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```


if u use my data file, it's already in there

----------


## aghost917

> if u use my data file, it's already in there


how do i get it to load your data file?

----------


## derpin8

Can someone help me please?
I want to create a function that does something like this:
If someone whispers me "shattering throw", I want PQR to cast shattering throw.
Is this possible?
TYVM!

----------


## Rubim

> how do i get it to load your data file?


PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua")

----------


## gvaukjoe

Where is the download link for PQR, I cannot see it

----------


## freaki

its on the very first page in the first post under the green font download pqr
http://www.mediafire.com/?ogv9dp13dzto1s5 is the link

----------


## derpin8

> PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua")


What is the benefit of using data files?
Does it increase PQR's performance if you put global functions in a data file, separate from the profile lua?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

*Monk Mistweaver Update!*

Now usable at level *45* and uses healing percentages.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...istweaver.html ([PQR] Monk Mistweaver)

----------


## evlow

@derpin8: I see it often used where a developer has multiple profiles and they abstract common functions into various classes, functions, etc. Imagine a situation where the nova profiles had everything baked into a single file per profile, and the # of edits that would need to be performed to update them all would be significant. It makes the code cleaner as well, it allows you to separate the logic from the functionality. It really helps when there are commonalities across profiles, but if you had a single profile, it would work fine.

----------


## aghost917

Looking for some help here...
I am wanting to make a code to add enemy targets to a custom table. (This is done using Nova's Custom table)
Now i want it to cast Moonfire and Sunfire on the custom table targets if they get in range. (I can not get this to work.)



```

for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do
if UnitExists(Nova_CustomT[i]) then
    local Moonfire, _, _, _, _, _, CTMoonfireEndTime = UnitDebuffID(Nova_CustomT[i], 8921, "player")
        if not CTMoonfireEndTime then
        CTMoonfireEndTime = 0
        else
        CTMoonfireEndTime = CTMoonfireEndTime - GetTime()
    end
     local Sunfire, _, _, _, _, _, CTSunfireEndTime = UnitDebuffID(Nova_CustomT[i], 93402, "player")
        if not CTSunfireEndTime then
        CTSunfireEndTime = 0
        else
        CTSunfireEndTime = CTSunfireEndTime - GetTime()
    end
      if  CTMoonfireEndTime < 2
    and PQR_SpellAvailable(2912)
    and PQR_UnitFacing("player",Nova_CustomT[i])
    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8921), Nova_CustomT[i]) == 1
    and not HaveBuff(Nova_CustomT[i],iDMG())
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(Nova_CustomT[i])  then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8921),Nova_CustomT[i])
    return true
    end
     if  CTSunfireEndTime < 2
    and PQR_SpellAvailable(5176)
    and PQR_UnitFacing("player",Nova_CustomT[i])
    and not HaveBuff(Nova_CustomT[i],iDMG())
    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(8921), Nova_CustomT[i]) == 1
    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(Nova_CustomT[i])  then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(93402),Nova_CustomT[i])
    return true
    end
end
end 


```

----------


## evlow

@derpin8

I haven't tested it as i'm at work, but I believe it would be something like this



```

local STF, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {}STF:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_WHISPER")STF:SetScript("OnEvent", onEvent)STF:Show()function onEvent(self, event, msg, sender) if event == "CHAT_MSG_WHISPER" and msg:find("shattering throw") then         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(64382),"target")       return true      endend 


```

@5:27pm - tested and it should work like this

----------


## Kinky

@aghost917: Well, first off you're not really adding people to the table right now. You're going to be using this in Arenas or Battlegrounds I assume? You should look into the SheuronEngine and see how Bu_ba is adding in people into the Custom Table. You should also probably look into the following functions:
GetBattlefieldScore() and GetBattlefieldStatData()

----------


## js1974

I'm trying to modify some code to have that I have attempted to use 2 different code sniplets from, Neither are doing what I want but either should work. For a Windwalker I'm trying to make sure that Invoke Xuen, the White Tiger is only called when Tigereye Brew buff is active. Here are the two variations of code I have used neither which are working.



```

local tb = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 116740)if tb then    return trueend 


```

Spell ID 123904

Now for this I'm curious for the recast time if you leave that blank or set it to 0 will it not try to recast? Now I use this same thing for Lifeblood chaining with another CD and it works perfectly fine but for this is does not. Any reason why it would still just cast the ability without the buff being present?

Also tried using a more advance code setup like.



```

local SPELL = 123904local TargetValidationRub = TargetValidationRubif TargetValidationRub("target",SPELL)and PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL)and UnitBuffID("player", 116740) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL))        return trueend 


```

I forgot to note, If I remove this spell from the rotation completely the pet is never summoned.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I'm trying to modify some code to have that I have attempted to use 2 different code sniplets from, Neither are doing what I want but either should work. For a Windwalker I'm trying to make sure that Invoke Xuen, the White Tiger is only called when Tigereye Brew buff is active. Here are the two variations of code I have used neither which are working.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local tb = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 116740)if tb then    return trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


The buff is there, the spell id only converts to the spell name. The name for the stack count while gaining them as is the one while the damage increase is active are both the same.



```
for i=1,40 do local b={UnitBuff("player",i)}
if b[11]==116740 then return true end end
```

----------


## js1974

> The buff is there, the spell id only converts to the spell name. The name for the stack count while gaining them as is the one while the damage increase is active are both the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1,40 do local b={UnitBuff("player",i)}
> if b[11]==116740 then return true end end
> ```


Damn I didn't even think about that buff being there and causing that, Thank you!

+Rep for you!

----------


## Kinky

@ezzaculate: Yeah.. I don't see it either. Though it is entirely possible to query all opposite faction members in a battleground and check who is close to you. I believe it would be a lot harder to automate that kind of function in the open world, though.

----------


## aghost917

> @ezzaculate: Yeah.. I don't see it either. Though it is entirely possible to query all opposite faction members in a battleground and check who is close to you. I believe it would be a lot harder to automate that kind of function in the open world, though.


Is there anyway you could make a code that query all opposite faction members in a battleground and put a way to check each one for buffs and to be able to cast on them? That would work for what im going for.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey guys, im after a profile that will make my breakfast when i wake up, basically im just sick of having to make my own, and all the other breakfast making profiles here suck.

----------


## js1974

Looking for some help to combine these two sets of code into one check. The basic idea is I want the ability to activate as long as the buff is active unless it's toggled off I'm using Rubims code for Invoke Xuen and making changes for how I want to interact.



```

local SPELL = 123904local TargetValidationRub = TargetValidationRublocal SpecialUnit = SpecialUnitlocal RSK,_,_,_,_,_,RSKtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",130320,"player")if PlayerCombat    and IsSpellKnown(SPELL)    and PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL)    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100780), "target") == 1    then        if vcd == "boss"     and SpecialUnit()     then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)        return true    elseif vcd == "on"    then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)        return true    endend 


```

So that is his code which works fine but I want to take it a step further and have it only activate if Tigereye Brew is active. What i'm currently using for Invoke Xuen is 



```

for i=1,40 do local b={UnitBuff("player",i)}if b[11]==116740 then return true end end 


```

The goal is being able to toggle it on, off or boss like Rubim intended but also have it only go off if Tigereye Brew the buff is active. If anyone wants to take a stab at it I'd love to hear how to fix it.

----------


## derpin8

> @derpin8
> 
> I haven't tested it as i'm at work, but I believe it would be something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local STF, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {}STF:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_WHISPER")STF:SetScript("OnEvent", onEvent)STF:Show()function onEvent(self, event, msg, sender) if event == "CHAT_MSG_WHISPER" and msg:find("shattering throw") then         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(64382),"target")       return true      endend 
> ...


Thank you so much for this!
Now I am trying to make it wait 3 seconds after the whisper to cast shattering throw but I can't get it to work.



```

local STF, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {}STF:RegisterEvent("CHAT_MSG_WHISPER")STF:SetScript("OnEvent", onEvent)STF:Show()function onEvent(self, event, msg, sender) if event == "CHAT_MSG_WHISPER" and msg:lower():match("shattering throw") then    local WhisperTime = GetTime()    endendif WhisperTime ~= nil then    if GetTime() >= WhisperTime + 3 thenCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(64382),"target")         return true    endend 


```

What am I doing wrong? Sorry I am really bad at Lua.

Ahh n/m. My mistake was the local before WhisperTime.

----------


## Rubim

> Looking for some help to combine these two sets of code into one check. The basic idea is I want the ability to activate as long as the buff is active unless it's toggled off I'm using Rubims code for Invoke Xuen and making changes for how I want to interact.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local SPELL = 123904local TargetValidationRub = TargetValidationRublocal SpecialUnit = SpecialUnitlocal RSK,_,_,_,_,_,RSKtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",130320,"player")if PlayerCombat    and IsSpellKnown(SPELL)    and PQR_SpellAvailable(SPELL)    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100780), "target") == 1    then        if vcd == "boss"     and SpecialUnit()     then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)        return true    elseif vcd == "on"    then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL),nil)        return true    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you want that? If you hold Xuen like that you will lose DPS, you can do a simply test on simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting.

Anyway, if you wnt to check for TigerEye you could, use the:


```
local Tigereye,_,_,TigereyeBrewCount = UnitBuffID("player",125195)
```

.

For changing Simcraft, check the rotation priority and put a:


```
buff.tigereye_brew.react=10
```

 on the Invoke Xuen.

----------


## js1974

> Why would you want that? If you hold Xuen like that you will lose DPS, you can do a simply test on simulationcraft - World of Warcraft DPS Simulator - Google Project Hosting.
> 
> Anyway, if you wnt to check for TigerEye you could, use the:
> 
> 
> ```
> local Tigereye,_,_,TigereyeBrewCount = UnitBuffID("player",125195)
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks much appreciated, the reason I have been testing it is because after a full day of testing DPS i'm seeing an increase from holding it for the 10 stack and executing it at the same time as with my trinkets most of the time 2 trinkets are active during the Brew. Now if I was using a trinket like Terror in the Mists with a longer ICD I would definitely agree but for my current gear ICD on 2 trinkets being 45/55 seconds.

As usual thanks for your assistance much appreciated!

----------


## vorn10

Is it possible to check if boss used instant cast? Like Wind Step from Wind Lord?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is it possible to check if boss used instant cast? Like Wind Step from Wind Lord?


Combat log reader would have it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Debordes

Still looking for a good Resto Shaman PvP profile.

----------


## jacobmohan

I am using Xelpers Ret Paladin Profile And it has been working but now it Just stands there and only casts half of his spells. :\ Can anyone help  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Edit: Tested on a Different Computer With a brand new Installation of PQR/Xelper Didn't work either.
Specifically Judgment/Crusader Strike :\\\\ Also those 2 spells don't work with Nudex either

----------


## Apocalypse59

Edit - Problem Solved.

----------


## Vogel81

@Nerder 

Found a problemo with your Sub rotation. 

For Backstab instead of 




> -- Backstab if behind Target
> if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
> if not UnitBuffID("player", 51713) *or* not UnitBuffID("player", 1856) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53), "target")
> end
> -- Hemorrhage if in front of Target
> elseif PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511), "target")
> end


it needs to be




> -- Backstab if behind Target
> if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
> if not UnitBuffID("player", 51713) *and* not UnitBuffID("player", 1856) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53), "target")
> end
> -- Hemorrhage if in front of Target
> elseif PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511), "target")
> end


I also notice that it will still do finishers during shadowdance. With anticipation it seems like you would just skip any finishers until shadow dance ends. Although maybe with HOT you could actually exceed the 10 CPs.

----------


## momo1029

anyone have a better code for fire and brimstone + incinerate?
or havoc + chaos bolt ?




```
local Backlash = UnitBuffID("player",108563)

if select(5, NUI("player")) >= 1 or Backlash then
   RunMacro("incinerate")
end
```

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Using the built in interrupt thing with PQR can I some how set it up to make my Windwalker Monk interrupt a spell on a Boss fight?

----------


## Jaylock

Has anyone encountered problems when the rotation editor encounters a boss, it shuts off, but for trash its fine? I had an infinite stream of lua errors pop up on my screen just as i began a boss and my rotation editor stopped working.

Was using mentaly's shadow priest profile. Any help with this? Is it just because some of my addons are out of date? Thanks for any help!

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Mistweaver Monk 1.0 - 31/01/2013*

This profile based on 465 ilvl (with 10400 combat regen), heroic dungeon, MSV LFR. 
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
Reforge: Spirit > Haste (16.65%) > Crit = Mastery > Haste

Main information:

-Set your focus target to the main tank. (optional)
-Auto assist focus target (tank). (optional)
-Resuscitate death player or dispel when mouse-over target.
-Tsulong boss fight support (heal and dispel boss). (not yet test because my low gear)
-Heart of Fear raid fight support (coded by Nova team).
-Support Chi Burst, Uplift for AOE healing. 
-Support Melee heal or Range heal, also DPS.
-And many other spells/features.



```
Left Shift: Pause
Left Control: Jade Serpent Statue at Mouseover
Left Alt: Auto dispel raid 
Right Alt: Healing Sphere at Mouseover
Right Shift: Hold for Crackling Jade Lightning
Right Control: Hold for Spinning Crane Kick
```

Download: Vachiusa Mist Monk

If you have any issues with mana management just edit var party/raid setting with higher/smaller values or try ALTERNATE awesome profiles from deadpanstiffy or Bubba.

----------


## Bendecks

Could anyone conjure a piece of code that allows me to disenchant all items in my bag that can be disenchanted?  :Big Grin: 

I take full responsibility for any blues/epics I may disenchant by mistake, it's just that I have a full bank of various greens do be de'ed...

----------


## zambeaux

is anyone having the issue of your computer fan going crazy when PQR runs ?

what could be causing this ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> is anyone having the issue of your computer fan going crazy when PQR runs ?
> 
> what could be causing this ?


PQR is definitely not CPU intensive, runs lower then my chrome tabs.


You could just be crossing the CPU usage with PQR/WoW open that is causing your CPU fan to turn up, if they stop when you close PQR and start when you open it that is pretty odd.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Has anyone encountered problems when the rotation editor encounters a boss, it shuts off, but for trash its fine? I had an infinite stream of lua errors pop up on my screen just as i began a boss and my rotation editor stopped working.
> 
> Was using mentaly's shadow priest profile. Any help with this? Is it just because some of my addons are out of date? Thanks for any help!


i'd broke'd it by mistake, problem is I forgot a unit check in the data folder under SpecialUnit() so it broke. please update the data file to the newest version should be fixed now.

----------


## Beelzix

has anyone made a prof for auto looting when something dies? cause i farming a mob atm and i would like to know if someone ma de a code to just loot after the kill

----------


## kuukuu

Community List updated with the new mistweaver profile from Vachiusa and new DK PVP profiles from Leetjerk.

Also... woot I'm blue now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Community List updated with the new mistweaver profile from Vachiusa and new DK PVP profiles from Leetjerk.
> 
> Also... woot I'm blue now!


gratiz malto balo

----------


## crystal_tech

grats on blue

----------


## zaina23

any way to run pqr on a mac? please help

----------


## kuukuu

> any way to run pqr on a mac? please help


Nope, I don't believe there is.

----------


## cpowroks

I almost tried to make a program similar to PQR for mac over the winter break but the off sets are different i think and i was busy raiding 7 days a week to kill heroic sha before Christmas, which we did! =/

----------


## solarwake

Has anyone coded a function to automatically leave the spirit zone at 1-2 seconds left during the Garajal fight? This would really really come in handy in multiple profiles.

Thanks,
Solarwake

----------


## Kaylo

> Has anyone coded a function to automatically leave the spirit zone at 1-2 seconds left during the Garajal fight? This would really really come in handy in multiple profiles.
> 
> Thanks,
> Solarwake


Have a look at this, it's Xelper's code:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2635548 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

You can find code for Gara'jal at the bottom of the code.

----------


## derpin8

Will PQR ever stop working for WoW? Can Blizzard do something to break it?

----------


## apkada

16515 offsets?

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey kuu! I just deleted and started a new thread for the community resto profile!
[PQR]PVE Resto Shammy! Now with Nova Frame!!!!!

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

@nerder

loving the rogue rotation, i would like to know where the part is that i stealth on a target and then open an attack from behind the target, i want to first sap target then pickpocket then attack. Would like some help on that part please.

----------


## Rubim

> @nerder
> 
> loving the rogue rotation, i would like to know where the part is that i stealth on a target and then open an attack from behind the target, i want to first sap target then pickpocket then attack. Would like some help on that part please.


Check if you have target, check if you re in range, then PQR_NotBehindTarget(), cast Sap.

If target is sapped, then PickPocket. Done.

You will probably need a GUID Table so you dont cast on the same target more than one time.

----------


## kingdps

any guide how to make Offsets ?

----------


## Bendecks

Could anyone conjure a piece of code that allows me to disenchant all items in my bag that can be disenchanted?

I take full responsibility for any blues/epics I may disenchant by mistake, it's just that I have a full bank of various greens do be de'ed...

----------


## fish221171

Guys,

I am a bit new to PQR. Anyway I have done the SVN update and have the following structure:

PQRInterface
Trunk

To get the resto interface with Nova frame what do I need to do?

Can someone point me in the right direction. Only interested in Resto Druid.

Thanks

----------


## Khaze41

I've been wondering if the most recent version of PQR will work on the 5.2 PTR Realm? Random I know, but I want to play around with different classes ya know? lol

----------


## Jaylock

> i'd broke'd it by mistake, problem is I forgot a unit check in the data folder under SpecialUnit() so it broke. please update the data file to the newest version should be fixed now.


Still not working

I updated it through PQR, should i manually dl it?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still not working
> 
> I updated it through PQR, should i manually dl it?


goto function SpecialUnit()

comment out the IsUnitPlayer("target") and the next line and the end see if that fixes it.

----------


## Jaylock

Sweet, fixed, thank you!

----------


## diesall

Quick update for PQinterface Rotation Configurations (aimed @ profile developers):
(looking for any extra functionality suggestions/requests before this goes live)

*Sample Rotation Configuration:*


*Key Features at a glance*
 Save up to 10 nameable sets of settings per rotation Configuration Minimal design themed to match ElvUI users simple implementation for rotation developers support for multiple rotation configurations


*Sample PQR Ability Code needed for a rotation configuration:*


```
if PQI_FrostTestDiesal then return false end

local rotation = {
	name = 'Frost Test',
	author = 'Diesal',
abilities = {
		{'Death Strike(Dark Succor)', 1, 0, 90, 'used to add an optional tooltip to the (1-100) EditBox','This entry is used to add an optional tooltip to the ability name text '},
		{'Anti-magic Shell', 1, 0, 50, 'used to add an optional tooltip to the (1-100) EditBox'},		
		{'Ice Bound Fortitude', 1, 0, 30, 'used to add an optional tooltip to the (1-100) EditBox'},		
		{'Trinket 1', 1, 1},
		{'Trinket 2', 1, 1},
		{'Mogu Power Potion', 1, 1, 20, nil, 'This entry is used to add an optional tooltip to the ability name text'}
	},
hotkeys = {
                {'Pause', 1, 'lshift'},
		{'Empowered Runic Weapon', 1, 'lctrl', 'This entry is used to add an optional tooltip to the hotkey name text'},
		{'Death and Decay', 1, 'lalt', 'This entry is used to add an optional tooltip to the hotkey name text'}
	}	
}


PQI_Data:AddRotation(rotation)
PQI_FrostTestDiesal = true
```

----------


## chk

Any good warrior pvp profiles? I'm fluent with lua I just don't know what warriors are meant to do so a guide would be nice too

----------


## chk

> Get him ninjaderp


Judging by your replys to my other thread I'm guessing this is intended as some sort of insult?

----------


## moirae

there are some profiles here on the forum from failroad and bggreen look in search and you will find them btw if you find a way to make them better please post them back on the forums

----------


## chk

> there are some profiles here on the forum from failroad and bggreen look in search and you will find them btw if you find a way to make them better please post them back on the forums


All the 5.1 versions were removed

----------


## CaptnHaddock

I've been trying to make profiles for patch 3.3.5a but i can't get it working.. so atm i'm looking for a guy who can make me PQR profiles which works for patch 3.3.5a..
If you can come up with any profiles which works very well am i'm going to to pay for it ofc  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Quick update for PQinterface Rotation Configurations (aimed @ profile developers):
> (looking for any extra functionality suggestions/requests before this goes live)
> 
> *Sample Rotation Configuration:*
> 
> 
> *Key Features at a glance*
>  Save up to 10 nameable sets of settings per rotation Configuration Minimal design themed to match ElvUI users simple implementation for rotation developers support for multiple rotation configurations
> 
> ...


look good  :Smile: 

i'll probably run an action to see if your addon is currently running, and load yours by default if thats the case XD

the ability to save your configurations if nice  :Smile:  (and having multiple saves to switch through depending on trash, boss, pvp, encounter specific, etc)

----------


## rightous

anyone know how to make command demon work for the interrupt because i can only use the interrupt when the pet is out.
nvm found out how.

----------


## evlow

> Quick update for PQinterface Rotation Configurations (aimed @ profile developers):
> (looking for any extra functionality suggestions/requests before this goes live)
> 
> *Sample Rotation Configuration:*
> 
> 
> *Key Features at a glance*
>  Save up to 10 nameable sets of settings per rotation Configuration Minimal design themed to match ElvUI users simple implementation for rotation developers support for multiple rotation configurations
> 
> ...


Looks pretty solid, it would be ideal if you had the option to select multiple keys (like left alt + crtl). I wouldn't mind an easy way to add additional cooldowns and what not as well.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright as payment for the request im about to make.... can anyone help me figure out how to find the ActionSlotID of a modded action bar? (IE ActionButton_GetPagedID, doesn't work with the ElvUI style action bar because.... it doesn't  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I'm going to be using it in something like this



```

------------------------- Init-----------------------if CombatLog == nil then    Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')    Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")    QueuedSpells = { }    function OnSuccessfulCast(self, event, ...)        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            if (type=="SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS")              or (type=="SPELL_CAST_START") then                if sourceGUID == Nova_GUID("player") then                    if #QueuedSpells > 0 then                        for i=1, #QueuedSpells do                            if select(12, ...) == QueuedSpells[i].Spell then                                table.remove(QueuedSpells, i)                            end                        end                    end                end            end        end    end    Nova_CombatLog:SetScript('OnEvent', OnSuccessfulCast)    CombatLog = trueend-------------------------- Ability------------------------if IsMouseButtonDown() and GetMouseFocus():GetName() and string.find(string.lower(GetMouseFocus():GetName()), "action.") and string.find(string.lower(GetMouseFocus():GetName()), ".button") then     local EAB = ActionButton_GetPagedID(_G[GetMouseFocus():GetName()])     local AlreadyQueued = false          if GetActionInfo(EAB)       and GetActionInfo(EAB) == 'spell' then                   if #QueuedSpells > 0 then             for i=1, #QueuedSpells do                 if QueuedSpells[i].Spell == select(2, GetActionInfo(EAB)) then                     AlreadyQueued = true                 end             end         end              if not AlreadyQueued then             local _, spellid, _ = GetActionInfo(EAB)             table.insert(QueuedSpells, { Spell = spellid, Location = EAB} )         end    endendif #QueuedSpells > 0 then    for i=1, #QueuedSpells do        if (select(2, GetSpellCooldown(QueuedSpells[i].Spell)) + GetSpellCooldown(QueuedSpells[i].Spell)) - GetTime() < 1 then            UseAction(QueuedSpells[i].Location, 'target')        end    endend 


```

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> look good 
> 
> i'll probably run an action to see if your addon is currently running, and load yours by default if thats the case XD
> 
> the ability to save your configurations if nice  (and having multiple saves to switch through depending on trash, boss, pvp, encounter specific, etc)


this pic where is this at, how do i access it on my game?

----------


## evlow

> this pic where is this at, how do i access it on my game?


Nicodemus, he hasn't released it yet, he's showing a preview of what he's working on.

----------


## diesall

> Looks pretty solid, it would be ideal if you had the option to select multiple keys (like left alt + crtl). I wouldn't mind an easy way to add additional cooldowns and what not as well.


The hotkey dropddown is 'multi-select'.

----------


## evlow

> The hotkey dropddown is 'multi-select'.


perfect, makes me happy!

----------


## fzU

Hey everyone, is there code available for Huddle in Terror @ Sha of Fear Heroic Phase2 ? Throw the light ball on Role "Healer" firstly. Thanks in advance!

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

@nerder
need help in the rotation where i click a target and stealth, where is it located so i can add the sap then pickpocket them the opener. i try manually and it strikes before i can hit pickpocket after i sap them. any help is appreciated.

----------


## Nerder

> @nerder
> need help in the rotation where i click a target and stealth, where is it located so i can add the sap then pickpocket them the opener. i try manually and it strikes before i can hit pickpocket after i sap them. any help is appreciated.


Hey, sorry man. I havent been playing much lately or visiting the forums. It's under the ability All: Stealth

----------


## jadethread1

WTB PTR OFFSETS. XD Paying 200 copper.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> Alright as payment for the request im about to make.... can anyone help me figure out how to find the ActionSlotID of a modded action bar? (IE ActionButton_GetPagedID, doesn't work with the ElvUI style action bar because.... it doesn't )
> 
> I'm going to be using it in something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -----------------------
-- Init
-----------------------
if CombatLog == nil then
    Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')
    Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
     QueuedSpells = { }
     function OnSuccessfulCast(self, event, ...)
        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)
        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then
            if (type=="SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS") 
             or (type=="SPELL_CAST_START") then
                if sourceGUID == Nova_GUID("player") then
                    if #QueuedSpells > 0 then
                        for i=1, #QueuedSpells do
                            if select(12, ...) == QueuedSpells[i].Spell then
                                table.remove(QueuedSpells, i)
                            end
                        end
                    end
                end
            end
        end
    end
     Nova_CombatLog:SetScript('OnEvent', OnSuccessfulCast)
     CombatLog = true
end
 ------------------------
-- Ability
------------------------
if IsMouseButtonDown()
 and GetMouseFocus():GetName()
 and string.find(string.lower(GetMouseFocus():GetName()), "action.")
 and string.find(string.lower(GetMouseFocus():GetName()), ".button") then
     local EAB = ActionButton_GetPagedID(_G[GetMouseFocus():GetName()])
     local AlreadyQueued = false
     
     if GetActionInfo(EAB) 
      and GetActionInfo(EAB) == 'spell' then
          
         if #QueuedSpells > 0 then
             for i=1, #QueuedSpells do
                 if QueuedSpells[i].Spell == select(2, GetActionInfo(EAB)) then
                     AlreadyQueued = true
                 end
             end
         end
     
         if not AlreadyQueued then
             local _, spellid, _ = GetActionInfo(EAB)
             table.insert(QueuedSpells, { Spell = spellid, Location = EAB} )
         end
    end
end
  if #QueuedSpells > 0 then
    for i=1, #QueuedSpells do
        if (select(2, GetSpellCooldown(QueuedSpells[i].Spell)) + GetSpellCooldown(QueuedSpells[i].Spell)) - GetTime() < 1 then
            UseAction(QueuedSpells[i].Location, 'target')
        end
    end
end 
> ...


Not sure if this is what you meant but ElvUI uses the names "ElvUI_Bar(bar number)Button(button number)" so ActionButton1 would be ElvUI_Bar1Button1

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not sure if this is what you meant but ElvUI uses the names "ElvUI_Bar(bar number)Button(button number)" so ActionButton1 would be ElvUI_Bar1Button1


ActionButton_GetPagedID(_G['EvilUI_Bar1Button1']) does not return the action slot id as does ActioButton_GetPagedID(_G['ActionButton1']) does. So my method of calling for the information inside of the SlotID using the name of the button isn't working....

And i haven't found a way to reliably find the slot id of the button without recreating the logic used in the creation of the buttons themselves.....

----------


## diesall

> ActionButton_GetPagedID(_G['EvilUI_Bar1Button1']) does not return the action slot id as does ActioButton_GetPagedID(_G['ActionButton1']) does. So my method of calling for the information inside of the SlotID using the name of the button isn't working....
> 
> And i haven't found a way to reliably find the slot id of the button without recreating the logic used in the creation of the buttons themselves.....


what exactly are you trying to achieve?,
your probably better off making your own custom actionbars (seperate from blizzards default 10) once you try to touch any code a third party addon uses, you'll run into endless tainting

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what exactly are you trying to achieve?,
> your probably better off making your own custom actionbars (seperate from blizzards default 10) once you try to touch any code a third party addon uses, you'll run into endless tainting


trying to make a queue table of spells we want to cast that will have priority over anything in the rotation.

lets say we click spell X during GCD, as well as Y and Z....

The rotation will try to cast X, Y and Z before moving on to the rest of the rotation...

So if X and Y are on 4 seconds of CD remaining, but Z is not, it will cast Z, continue on with the rotation, but as soon as X and Y are available, it will cast them  :Smile: 

but how im finding what spell is being clicked, is by taking the name of the button being clicked by the Mouse, finding the slot id of the button, then finding the Spell ID of the spell inside that button, then sending all of the information into a table.

then when the Combat Log sees a Start or Success from one of the spells inside the table, it removed that table entry to avoid spamming

*edit*
my code i posted above works for what I've said with Default UI and Dominoes, but no with Bartender or ElvUI...

that's why im trying to find another easy way to determine the Slot ID using their name, without resorting to something like...



```

if IsAddOnLoaded('ElvUI') then  local i = 1  for y=1, 10 do    for z=1, 12 do      table.insert(Example, { Slot = i, Name = 'ElvUI_Bar'..tostring(y)..'Button'..tostring(z) }      i = i + 1    end  endend 


```

not to mention all of the special circumstances like stance bars and such like that, that would need to be coded... thats what i mean by recreating

if there is an easier way that i have overlooked...... im all ears  :Big Grin:

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

if IsStealthed() and not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8676), "target")
elseif (UnitBuffID("player", 51713) or UnitBuffID("player", 11327))
and not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8676), "target")
end


so here is the code, where would i put sap (6770) i guess check if it is sapped then pick pocket (921) then do the ambush (8676). again any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## diesall

> trying to make a queue table of spells we want to cast that will have priority over anything in the rotation.
> 
> lets say we click spell X during GCD, as well as Y and Z....
> 
> The rotation will try to cast X, Y and Z before moving on to the rest of the rotation...
> 
> So if X and Y are on 4 seconds of CD remaining, but Z is not, it will cast Z, continue on with the rotation, but as soon as X and Y are available, it will cast them 
> 
> but how im finding what spell is being clicked, is by taking the name of the button being clicked by the Mouse, finding the slot id of the button, then finding the Spell ID of the spell inside that button, then sending all of the information into a table.
> ...


I'm not sure offhand but if I were attempting that i would start by looking through LibActionButton-1.0 - Libraries - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## zambeaux

> PQR is definitely not CPU intensive, runs lower then my chrome tabs.
> 
> 
> You could just be crossing the CPU usage with PQR/WoW open that is causing your CPU fan to turn up, if they stop when you close PQR and start when you open it that is pretty odd.


yes its happening only when PQR and WoW are running, when PQR is turned off, fan stops making crazy noise... this happens on 2 different computers (mac mini 2011 with amd and dell notebook with intel 3000)...

any clue how to solve this ?

----------


## Shamrockstar

> yes its happening only when PQR and WoW are running, when PQR is turned off, fan stops making crazy noise... this happens on 2 different computers (mac mini 2011 with amd and dell notebook with intel 3000)...
> 
> any clue how to solve this ?


Let me google that for you Will point you in the right direction.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> yes its happening only when PQR and WoW are running, when PQR is turned off, fan stops making crazy noise... this happens on 2 different computers (mac mini 2011 with amd and dell notebook with intel 3000)...
> 
> any clue how to solve this ?


Two computers w/o dedicated GPUs?... Get a _real_ computer that doesn't have on-board graphics.

----------


## kingdps

any guide how to make Offsets ?

----------


## crystal_tech

any one can make offsets the problem is if blizz changed a way xelper program uses said offsets then we are still waiting on xelper to update the program itself. so it just makes sense to wait for xelper to release/create them.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I wouldnt call PQInterface junk by any means, it helps a lot when you're making profiles and need to debug/see what spell a rotation locks up on etc. But Im really psyched about PQR 3.0 as well, Xelper is our santa here ^^

----------


## sed-

3.0 will most likely come out in 5.2 as it would make the most sense.

----------


## voilet

would anyone be able to recommend a good resto/moonkin raiding profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

voilet yes, there are: 

Nova has a good resto-profile I use
Have gone 6/6 MSV Normal 1/6 HC (tried hc's yesterday for the first time) 6/6 Terrace of endless Spring Normal with it with little to no manual interaction.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

I use Soapbox Boomkin-profile (there's a free one and a elite one, but both are good) 
Nerder also has a Boomkin-profile
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

----------


## Kinkeh

Swifty gets Haxorz - YouTube

I have a strong feeling PQR is going to be bombarded because of this D:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Swifty gets Haxorz - YouTube
> 
> I have a strong feeling PQR is going to be bombarded because of this D:


lol i saw that. sounds like interrupt profile needs to be changed to math.random(20, 60) instead of if casting.

----------


## vitalic

> lol i saw that. sounds like interrupt profile needs to be changed to math.random(20, 60) instead of if casting.


I always thought that should be the default, or at the very least a minimum delay. Instant interrupts are a ban me feature

----------


## gvaukjoe

Guys, will the recent patch from blizzard affect the PQR ? Sorry, a new with it

----------


## zambeaux

> Two computers w/o dedicated GPUs?... Get a _real_ computer that doesn't have on-board graphics.


1 is from work and the other (mac mini) does have a real GPU  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Guys, will the recent patch from blizzard affect the PQR ? Sorry, a new with it


Im sorry, what patch? Xelper updates the offsets each new patch if its the 5.2 you're concerned about. (:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Swifty gets Haxorz - YouTube
> 
> I have a strong feeling PQR is going to be bombarded because of this D:


Yeh I thought the exact same thing when I saw that  :Frown:  Hopefully it doesnt create too much attention, Blizzard obviously knows about PQR but doesn't seem to mind it at the moment.

Just found this on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/wow/comments...wow_again_wth/ :O Downvote the hell out of it!! lol




> Guys, will the recent patch from blizzard affect the PQR ? Sorry, a new with it


It was just a mini update, offsets didn't change so it's all good.




> Im sorry, what patch? Xelper updates the offsets each new patch if its the 5.2 you're concerned about. (:


There was a mini 525kb update today (reset day EU, not sure if US got the update yesterday too) but PQR is still working fine.

----------


## gvaukjoe

Thank you for your replies guys, appreciate. 

Can someone tell me if there is a very good CC for DK DPS please ? and what is the best spec for DK dps ?
Thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

Currently Frost is the best spec for Death-Knight DPS
Frost Death Knight DPS Guide (WoW MoP 5.1) - Icy Veins
I can recommend Rubim's for now:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

But there are more to find if you check kuukuu's thread with all the community's profiles combined: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html

----------


## ceskolina

Somebody know how to set 2 spells for interrupt profiles? i wann to interrupt with Silencing shot, and if its on cooldown use my pet's interrupt ability. im interested in any solution.

----------


## ceskolina

> I bet ninjaderp does. He knows everything there is to know about pqr without actually knowing anything. Odd how he accomplishes this


I saw that its possible in druids interrupt spells but i dont know how to edit that to hunter's interrupt. :-/

----------


## osbornx22

Anyone knows how to cast Demoralizing Banner - Spell - World of Warcraft on self / player?

i searched

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/sear...archid=2360694

but this doesnt helped me  :Frown:

----------


## osbornx22

This is the PQR Thread, means, you answer doesnt help, sry, thx.

----------


## osbornx22

Yes, my english is very bad, sry  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

There is no way currently to place a mouse over spell without placing it yourself in PQR. Xelper is working on something for it in PQR 3.0 I believe.

----------


## Jettand

I had a .net framework error and now PQR won't work.
I've tried downloading and installing it again but I'm not sure which one it is....
Shouldn't it update automatically with microsoft updates or is it not a part of microsoft?

Thanks for any help / links you may provide!
(A common troubleshooting PQR page would be very useful in this case, so people can look there before asking)

----------


## osbornx22

> There is no way currently to place a mouse over spell without placing it yourself in PQR. Xelper is working on something for it in PQR 3.0 I believe.


ok  :Frown:  thank you

----------


## expunge

> There is no way currently to place a mouse over spell without placing it yourself in PQR. Xelper is working on something for it in PQR 3.0 I believe.


That's not true at all. You can drop d&d's on key press. Check out the code from nova's blood DK or Rubim's. You just can't drop it on a specific person.

----------


## kuukuu

> That's not true at all. You can drop d&d's on key press. Check out the code from nova's blood DK or Rubim's. You just can't drop it on a specific person.


That's what I meant, you still have to place it yourself. My brewmaster profile throws Dizzying Haze at mouse pointer on keypress too.

----------


## osbornx22

Mhh, at mousepoint is dangerous, because the mouse can be everywhere and if its out of range, the rotation will stuck  :Frown: 

you mean:



```
if SpellIsTargeting() then
   CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
   CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
end
```

----------


## expunge

> Mhh, at mousepoint is dangerous, because the mouse can be everywhere and if its out of range, the rotation will stuck 
> 
> you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if SpellIsTargeting() then
>    CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
> ...


Didn't explain myself very well i guess. The reason for the mouse point is that you have control without stopping the script. Say you're mid fight on your brewmaster and a dps pulls a set of adds, you can mouse over the dps, hold down shift and start hurling barrels without stopping the script to do it manually.

----------


## derpin8

What exactly is "Ability Check Delay" in PQR settings? How should it be set for optimal dps?
Also, what should I set for "Custom Lag Tolerance" in blizz settings?

TY!

----------


## Rubim

> This is false. Can currently place it on a unit, or XYZ coordinate if you know what you're doing. Also can make any key a modifier (for example is key down Q?)


With PQR?

There is no way to check if Q is down within PQR, unless you do the macro thing that i did on my warrrio profile.

About area spells, even if you know the Coordinates, you wont be able to cast (no function programmed).

----------


## osbornx22

> This is false. Can currently place it on a unit, or XYZ coordinate if you know what you're doing. Also can make any key a modifier (for example is key down Q?)


I dont know what im doing, please show me an example. How do you do it?

----------


## osbornx22

> My current hunter you hold 1 key and it blanket silence into a scatter trap on ur focus without moving the mouse at all and the traps are always spot on. Its automatically done, and the keys are not thru a macro they work just like the shift control or alt modifier except with any key.
> 
> My method will stay private.


Just leeching?

API IsModifierKeyDown - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## bu_ba_911

> My current hunter you hold 1 key and it blanket silence into a scatter trap on ur focus without moving the mouse at all and the traps are always spot on. Its automatically done, and the keys are not thru a macro they work just like the shift control or alt modifier except with any key.
> 
> My method will stay private.


It's called using a frame to see what key var is down Mr high and mighty 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No that's not what I'm doing


Well in the course of about 20 seconds, I considered about 2 other ways as well, so keep it to yourself Mr high and mighty. Don't need your type around here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kuukuu

Totally makes sense to not share anything that might improve the PQR community, or it could just be that you're full of shit like most people that say they know something but won't tell anyone. Either way, I agree with bu_bu_911, we don't need people like you here so unless you want to be helpful, please go troll elsewhere.

----------


## cpowroks

I finally released my Enhance pvp profile, test it out and give feed back!
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...hance-pvp.html ([PQR] Enhance PvP)

----------


## osbornx22

Yes, he figured out 6 ways, but its all private.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just give Ryan another 20 seconds he will figure out about 4 or 5 ways to do the aoe targeting. Hahah


done, any other challenges?

----------


## Ninjaderp

So it would be possible to have Wild Mushrooms directly at healing-targets via auto aoe-target? That would be pretty neat as restodruid since they cost no mana and provide good aoe-heals ^^

----------


## osbornx22

edit: delete this post

----------


## kingdps

lf a very good arcane mage profil

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)
Theres a few you can try there.

----------


## Phishstick

i searched but cant seem to find anything on this Monk class interrupt does not seem to work any ideas?

----------


## darkkinght

> i searched but cant seem to find anything on this Monk class interrupt does not seem to work any ideas?



you have do boot pqr up and go to setting, after in there you will see a interupt config and add your spell name and you will see it on a box on top of were u type it in.

----------


## darkkinght

ok so a friend of mine who is tring to get this work keeps geting ///(Could not load file or assembly fasmdll_managed.
Version=1.0.3262.20709. Culture=neutral. Public key Token=null or one of its dependencies. The system cannot load the file specified.
Unhandled exception in your application. If you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit. the application will close immediatly
Microsoft .NER Framework)//// He has uninstaled and reinstaled and if he did the part (If you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. ) PQR 2.0 has stoped working. so umm how can i help him past this?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ok so a friend of mine who is tring to get this work keeps geting ///(Could not load file or assembly fasmdll_managed.
> Version=1.0.3262.20709. Culture=neutral. Public key Token=null or one of its dependencies. The system cannot load the file specified.
> Unhandled exception in your application. If you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit. the application will close immediatly
> Microsoft .NER Framework)//// He has uninstaled and reinstaled and if he did the part (If you click Continue. the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. ) PQR 2.0 has stoped working. so umm how can i help him past this?


So you are saying he had uninstalled and reinstalled the framework that is needed and such? 

Sent fron my SGS3

----------


## Phishstick

> you have do boot pqr up and go to setting, after in there you will see a interupt config and add your spell name and you will see it on a box on top of were u type it in.


I know about interrupting specific spells but currently its marked for interrupt all interuptable spells and it just does not.. adding my own spell to the list does not make me use it

----------


## Nerder

Hello everyone, it's been a long time since I've really been able to sit down and work on my older profiles. I redid the warrior/boomkin and rogue profiles. They all now include the nova frame so make sure you have it... I also have put everything on an SVN for easier access.
Nerder Profiles ([PQR] Rogue/Enhance/Fury/Boomkin profiles)

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

there are no profiles there how does this work? do i put address into pqr program of go to site from browser and then copy or what help pls.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nicodemus I dont know what you're talking about, remember you can quote people here if someone wrote you something.

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Hello everyone, it's been a long time since I've really been able to sit down and work on my older profiles. I redid the warrior/boomkin and rogue profiles. They all now include the nova frame so make sure you have it... I also have put everything on an SVN for easier access.
> Nerder Profiles ([PQR] Rogue/Enhance/Fury/Boomkin profiles)


sorry ninja this is what i'm talkin about.

----------


## jh16

> sorry ninja this is what i'm talkin about.


Maybe you need a more direct link to find them.
Ex.
/ - nerder-pqr-profiles - PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting

Btw added the links for my crazy big txt file which is found in kuukuu's List of Community Rotations thread.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

> Maybe you need a more direct link to find them.
> Ex.
> / - nerder-pqr-profiles - PQR Profiles - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Btw added the links for my crazy big txt file which is found in kuukuu's List of Community Rotations thread.


thank you that help out greatly

----------


## Nerder

> thank you that help out greatly


I see jh16 beat me to it, hah. Please give any feedback, just on my thread so we dont clog this one up.

----------


## WWF

still no new offsets for PTR?

----------


## Kinkeh

> still no new offsets for PTR?


Xelper hasn't been online for 3 weeks so he's probably busy doing RL stuff. I know other people know how to grab the offsets but there haven't been any PTR info dumps lately so they most likely just haven't wanted to do it.

----------


## daveyboyuk

@nerder how do i download ur profiles tried svn and from pqr no luck

----------


## SpyroPT

> @nerder how do i download ur profiles tried svn and from pqr no luck


You must use a program, like tortoisesvn.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## derpin8

What exactly is "Ability Check Delay" in PQR settings? How should it be set for optimal dps?
Also, what should I set for "Custom Lag Tolerance" in blizz settings?

TY!

----------


## Kinkeh

> What exactly is "Ability Check Delay" in PQR settings? How should it be set for optimal dps?
> Also, what should I set for "Custom Lag Tolerance" in blizz settings?
> 
> TY!


Leave the PQR setting default and set your custom lag tolerance above what your MS is. 
I.e. If my MS is 42, I'd set the custom lag tolerance to 50. If it's 38 I'd set it to 40.

----------


## derpin8

> Leave the PQR setting default and set your custom lag tolerance above what your MS is. 
> I.e. If my MS is 42, I'd set the custom lag tolerance to 50. If it's 38 I'd set it to 40.


Ah thanks!
Can you tell me what the default setting is for Ability Check Delay? I moved it accidentally and I cant remember what the default was.

----------


## diesall

Some updated screen shots of PQInterface as requested by those of you spamming my inbox.
Screenshot includes the new rotation configurator and script library(auto disenchanter, miller and a few other scripts. )
Should be released within the week.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ah thanks!
> Can you tell me what the default setting is for Ability Check Delay? I moved it accidentally and I cant remember what the default was.


The default is 50ms exactly.

That's looking very nice diesall  :Big Grin: . I like the scripts feature, pretty sweet. Definitely gonna have to try it once it's released.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Some updated screen shots of PQInterface as requested by those of you spamming my inbox.
> Screenshot includes the new rotation configurator and script library(auto disenchanter, miller and a few other scripts. )
> Should be released within the week.


oh nice  :Big Grin: 

im liking some of the ideas you've thrown in there....

i was working on an updated look for the frame for myself.... might throw a couple of your ideas into it as well XD

if i like my own personal version... i'll update the public released one  :Smile:  

(and before people ask me for it.... it's not even done yet.... and for the devs out there.... it will look sorta like Firepong's idea, but have more funcitonality)

oh man... some of the things you can do by giving the user the freedon of choice, will just infect every portion of my profiles soon haha...

----------


## Nerder

For the people who were trying to access my profiles through the SVN and having issues... I now have a text document, thanks to the idea and effort put forth from jh16 while I'm not around  :Smile: 

http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecod...r-Profiles.txt

Just use that in the "Download profile from URL..." in the Rotation Editor!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Some updated screen shots of PQInterface as requested by those of you spamming my inbox.
> Screenshot includes the new rotation configurator and script library(auto disenchanter, miller and a few other scripts. )
> Should be released within the week.


That looks AMAZING!! I love the script idea too. Keep up the good work!! If I'm not mistaken your DK profile was one of the first I used as well so Rep+++  :Smile: 

Damn, can't rep you at the moment but I will when I can again!!

----------


## Kidkaddy

Thanks Nerder  :Wink: 
That turtle SVN was not setting up properly and this helps tremendously.

On a side note, your profiles are breathing a breath of fresh air into the game for me and saving the tendons in my forearms big time with less repetitive key mashing.

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone have some spec warrior PVP?

----------


## imdasandman

> That looks AMAZING!! I love the script idea too. Keep up the good work!! If I'm not mistaken your DK profile was one of the first I used as well so Rep+++ 
> 
> Damn, can't rep you at the moment but I will when I can again!!


Diseall is a great coder. He was the person that I based a lot of my frost rotation off of

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derpin8

5.2 soon and Xelper is MIA  :Frown:

----------


## firepong

> 5.2 soon and Xelper is MIA


He always seems to be around when a new patch is released. Don't worry, he will (hopefully) show up to update the offsets when the time rolls around.

----------


## reapagedk

5.2 not until the 26th anyways and thats what blizz said they were trying to shoot for

----------


## Kinkeh

> 5.2 soon and Xelper is MIA


He'll show up. Even if he doesn't people tend to get the offsets themselves and post em up.

----------


## WWF

> I know other people know how to grab the offsets but there haven't been any PTR info dumps lately so they most likely just haven't wanted to do it.


I want to do it, but i dont know how :confused:

----------


## Vachiusa

*Vachiusa Resto Druid* 

This profile based on 462 ilvl (11100 combat mana-regen), heroic dungeon, MSV LFR .
Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
(*Heart of the Wild* also support)
Reforge: Int > Spirit > Haste to 12.5% > Mastery > Crit

Main information:

-*Set your focus target to the main tank*. (optional for HotW)
-Auto assist focus target (tank). (optional for HotW)
-Auto symbiosis (shaman first).
-Auto Ironbark (when low health raid member).
-Auto NS buff.
-Innervate when low mana.
-Barkskin, Ursoc and healthstone when low health.
-Auto Tranquility, Incarnation, Nature's Vigil or manual use through key modifiers.
-Auto Moonfire, Wrath if have HotW buff.
-Support smart AOE healing.
-Auto dispel raid or Resurrection death player when mouse-over target.
-TES, Tsulong boss fight support (heal and dispel boss).
-DS raid support.
-MSV, Heart of Fear raid fight support.
-And many other spells/features.

*TIPs:*
-When LFR or raid, if u have issue with lag or drop fps, pls type /nova then uncheck "Events" or "Smart" box. "Events" for raid event support (dispel boss or member), "Smart" for AOE smart healing, more cpu/ram = more smart.

If you have any issues with mana management just edit var party/raid setting with higher values or try an ALTERNATE awesome profile from Bubba.




> --Defaul keys--
> Left Shift: Pause
> Left Control: Jade Serpent Statue at Mouseover
> Left Alt: Auto dispel raid
> Right Alt: Healing Sphere at Mouseover
> Right Shift: Hold for Crackling Jade Lightning
> Right Control: Hold for Spinning Crane Kick
> 
> -type /nova for change values or modifier keys.
> ...



Download from http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670185

Enjoy and feedback or suggestion always welcome!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you for sharing Vachiusa, will be trying it out since resto is my main now! Cheers!

Edit: Cant spread more rep atm :/

----------


## kuukuu

Updated your profiles on the list Vachiusa  :Smile:

----------


## freaki

[email protected]^

----------


## Kinkeh

> If this is going to be unsupported (xelper not gonna release offsets anymore) I can release my own scripts which will act like PQR, I have a lot more functionality than PQR already. Seem like celper doesn't care much.


Vouch for seller.

----------


## kuukuu

> Vouch for seller.


That's a tough choice.... bananas are tasty but apples are red. So difficult....

----------


## evlow

@controlol, you have no creditably here, you haven't shown anything useful out of your post. You joined this month, have 2 posts (both of which were in this thread) and are basically trolling in a spot where you have no reason to troll. If you want to start your own thread with your own release of your own application, then do so, otherwise this is a PQR discussion that you are bringing no value at all in.

----------


## Kinkeh

> The value is that if it stops being developed (since xelper hasn't been on in 3 weeks), I would supply an alternative and I'm just wondering if people would be interested. It was not an attempt to troll, and in fact I was trolled for offering.


The point evlow was trying to make is you continue to explain about your alternative without actually providing any details, images or anything to make anyone interested in the small chance that you are being serious, which you aren't...since you just joined and your name contains "trolol". That's like applying for a job at a bank with a ski mask on.

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: Xelper is always coming back and forth to OwnedCore. At one point he didn't log on for 4-5 weeks, but he's always been around (maybe as a guest?) to sort us out. Regardless, Xelper wouldn't stop development on PQR just like that without saying anything. My guess, busy with IRL things like everyone else, I know I've been for the past 2 weeks. :P

Just relax, everyone. :P

@Failroad: Nice to see you joining in, again.

----------


## 22alec22

I am having some trouble getting this to work with my warlock. After I hit Alt + X It says that the script is enabled, but it doesn't actually do anything. I used to use this a long time ago, but I just started playing again after about 9 months away from it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You could start with which profile you are using, and we may see if its up to date or not. Some profiles are outdated and some require data-files to work.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I am having some trouble getting this to work with my warlock. After I hit Alt + X It says that the script is enabled, but it doesn't actually do anything. I used to use this a long time ago, but I just started playing again after about 9 months away from it.


have you trying putting yourself in combat?

----------


## imdasandman

> have you trying putting yourself in combat?


^^this... toss your opener or a dot on the target the profile has been activated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AtomX

Hey guys, I'm trying to make something that most of you would find useless, but seeing as I play on an RP realm and play a Worgen I would like to be in human form when not in combat. And since blizz changed the way worgen transformation works my addon I made will no longer auto shift me into human, I'm looking to add an ability that will check if I am out of combat and if so, then to check if I'm worgen, if so it will uses two forms. Anyone able to help me out?

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey guys, I'm trying to make something that most of you would find useless, but seeing as I play on an RP realm and play a Worgen I would like to be in human form when not in combat. And since blizz changed the way worgen transformation works my addon I made will no longer auto shift me into human, I'm looking to add an ability that will check if I am out of combat and if so, then to check if I'm worgen, if so it will uses two forms. Anyone able to help me out?


What class/spec do u play and which rotation(s) do u use?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AtomX

> What class/spec do u play and which rotation(s) do u use?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I have a few worgans I was thinking something I could put in the interrupt profile, so it would run constantly on all of my worgans. Or would it need to go in a normal profile?

----------


## firepong

> I have a few worgans I was thinking something I could put in the interrupt profile, so it would run constantly on all of my worgans. Or would it need to go in a normal profile?


An interrupt profile would be best. That way, it doesn't interrupt with the main rotation. I actually do this on my interrupt profile just for that fact alone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## AtomX

> An interrupt profile would be best. That way, it doesn't interrupt with the main rotation. I actually do this on my interrupt profile just for that fact alone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You have a worgen to human check in your interrupt profile? If so may I get a copy of said profile?

----------


## firepong

> You have a worgen to human check in your interrupt profile? If so may I get a copy of said profile?


Sadly, to say, I have yet and do not plan on making any alliance character's. You would have to code it yourself or get someone else to code it then add it into a interrupt profile. All I was saying was stuff like what your wanting, I usually package into a interrupt profile to keep out of main stream raid profiles. It was all I was getting at. Sorry for getting your hopes up.

----------


## AtomX

*crys* I can't figure out how to tell if I'm in worgen form or not via pqr, if I could do that, it would be simple.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> *crys* I can't figure out how to tell if I'm in worgen form or not via pqr, if I could do that, it would be simple.


Don't have a worgen, what does this return (paste it to the default chat window)



```
/dump HasAlternateForm("player")
```

----------


## Rubim

> *crys* I can't figure out how to tell if I'm in worgen form or not via pqr, if I could do that, it would be simple.


You can't.

It's not a "Shapeshift" form, but you can do it with another way.

If you are out of combat, making him use the spell an save a Variable like: IsHuman = true.

Then when you go to combat,

IsHuman = False.



```
If UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
and IsHuman = False
then
```

etc..

----------


## Kinkeh

Unfortunately blizzard removed the api to check for worgen shapeshift form...I tried messing around with it in combatlog but got nowhere.  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

worgenformon = 0
if UnitAffectingCombat("player") and worgenformon == 0 then
worgenformon = 1
end

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player") and worgenformon == 1 then
worgenformon = 2
if worgenformon == 2 then
castspellbyName("two forms") 
worgenformon = 0
end
end

try this might need to change the castspellbyname

----------


## kabman

I never said thank you for making this and ive used it quite a lot. Sooo... thank you.

----------


## Pdey

i need some help..

i cant get it to work.. :
(priest halo)
cast spell 120517 if player mana ABOVE 35%

Battle horn
cast spell 126318 if item 86565 has no cooldown and player mana is above 25%

dispersion
cast spell 47585 if player mana is below 50%

i would be verry happy if anyone could help me..
i will also spend some rep for it.. (is this allowed?)

----------


## scuzi

Hey! this bot sounds real great! :3 

Sadly, im not the smartest of people and i'm having a bit of trouble :< I have got a profile for my ret paladin (got the abilities and rotations)

I select them in the menu, go ingame and press ALT + X to enable them...but...my character doesnt do anything after that? :S she just auto-attacks. is there something I should be doing? or? O.o
Im so confused, any help would be greatly appreciated! :3 <3

----------


## Kinky

@pdey:


```
local mana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100

-- Halo
if IsPlayerSpell(120517) and mana >= 35 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(120517),nil)
	return true
end

-- Battle Horn
if GetItemCooldown(86565) == 0 and mana >= 25 then
	UseItemByName(5512)
	return true
end

-- Dispersion
if mana < 50 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47585),"player")
	return true
end
```

It's very simple, though, you might want to add a cooldown check on Dispersion, I've not included one here.

@scuzi: It'd be a lot more useffull if you post which kind of profile you're using before we can help you! I assume you've put yourself in combat and activated the profile using the key combination in PQR?

----------


## reapagedk

also scuzi some of the gylphs change spell ids so that could also be messing it up.

----------


## Pdey

> @pdey:
> 
> 
> ```
> local mana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
> 
> -- Halo
> if IsPlayerSpell(120517) and mana >= 35 then
> 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(120517),nil)
> ...


didnt he autmaticaly skip the abillity if it has a cooldown? if not.. the Halo needs a cooldowncheck too

Edit Dispersion and Halo works.. i simply abused the *recast delay* for cooldown  :Smile:  but the battle horn wont work.. i tried already everything ...

at last :



```
local mana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100
if mana < 25 then
	UseItemByName(Schlachthorn)
	return true 
  end
```



Whats wrong?

----------


## Kinky

@Pdey: UseItemByName require a item ID or a Item Name. I most likely got the item ID of the Battle Horn wrong. But I'm glad you got it all to work!

----------


## Pdey

> @Pdey: UseItemByName require a item ID or a Item Name. I most likely got the item ID of the Battle Horn wrong. But I'm glad you got it all to work!


i'm sorry.. the battle horn wont work..

the *schlachthprn* is just the german name for the Battle horn

anyway it wont work..

may you had a tip for me?

----------


## evlow

try UseItemByName(86565) vs. _UseItemByName(5512)_

----------


## Pdey

> try UseItemByName(86565) vs. _UseItemByName(5512)_


what the hell.. it worked..

i already tryd this one before because the 5512 was a mana gem...
THX!!

----------


## hordesucks1

Thanks! i will be using this  :Smile:

----------


## WWF

free rep ([PQR] Monk - Brewmaster and Windwalker)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## monopoly8

hey i still cant find the ptr offsets Xelper said he poted, if somebody could link to where he posted it would be nice, ive been searching this thread all day and i only see him saying he posted it. or pm me with it, much appreciated! for PTR

----------


## Kinky

@monopoly8: You don't mind them, you open PQR and when selecting your WoW process, click the button "Download Offsets"

If you've done this already and PQR still can't detect World of Warcraft in your processes list, the version of WoW you're running doesn't have offsets yet.

----------


## monopoly8

Alright, i guess the ptr version right now doesnt have offsets made yet cause of the changes they keep doing. thank you

----------


## osbornx22

i try to make dispel ability, but it doenst dispel anything and i dont know why. no lua error  :Frown: 

ability: dispel any friendly player in range and line of sight without "dont-dispel-debuffs". if there are more of these in range, dispel the one with most dispellable debuffs.



```
local group = "solo"

if IsInRaid() then
	group = "raid"
elseif IsInGroup() then
	group = "party"
end

if group ~= "solo" then
	local max = GetNumGroupMembers()	
	
	local count = 0
	local maxCount = 0
	local maxTar = "player"
		
	for num = 1, max do	
		local mem = group..num
		
		if IsSpellInRange("Läuterung",mem) == 1
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(mem)
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 33786) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 131736) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 124465) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 34914) == nil
		then			
			count = 0
				
			for k = 1, 40 do			
				local name, rank, icon, count, type = UnitDebuff(mem,k)
				
				if type == "Poison"
				or type == "Disease"
				or type == "Magic"
				then
					count = count + 1					
				end					
			end		
		
			if count > maxCount then
				maxTar = mem
				maxCount = count				
			end			
		end				
	end
	
	if maxCount > 0 then		
		PQR_CustomTarget = maxTar
		return true
	end	
end
```

where is the problem?

PS: is there any faster way to get just dispellable debuffs?

PPS: in group or solo (means not raid) this code doesnt dispel the player self, i know  :Smile:  it is not finished yet

----------


## Kinky

@osbornx22: It's not working because "solo" is not a defined environment. Also, you're endlessly looping the dispel function without it ever returning true.
You're also leaking memory by stacking count way too high without ever depleting the variable.

I believe this function should let you do it:


```

-- Group settingif IsInRaid() then group = "raid"    elseif IsInGroup() then group = "party" endif GetNumGroupMembers() > 0 then    -- Loop party or raid members    for i=1,GetNumGroupMembers() do        local member = group..i                -- Do not dispel these spells        local blackList = {}                -- Dispel Type        local dispelType = {Magic,Disease}                -- At any given time, we can only have a total of 40 debuffs        for i=1,40 do            -- Loop our dispelTypes            for x=1,#dispelType do                -- Only fetch debuffs matching dispelType                if select(5,UnitDebuff(member,i)) == dispelType[x] then                    -- If it's blacklisted, don't dispel it                    for i=1,#blackList do                        if UnitDebuff(member,blackList[i]) then return false end                    end                                        -- At this point, we've cross referenced everything - Proceed                    return true                end            end        end    endend 


```

I've tried to document every step on the way for you, alternatively you could save some CPU power by hard-coding dispelType instead or looping a list of dispelTypes.
Remember that *you absolutely need* to set dispelType correctly, or you will dispel debuffs that you can't do and endlessly loop the function. Also,* if you have some debuffs you DO NOT want to dispel*, place their spell ID inside the blackList list, separate with comma. Just something I quickly created just for you that allows you to customize it to your liking without having to add and mess around with the code too much.

Also, make sure you set the correct Spell ID in the Spell ID box on the PQR ability, and I would recommend setting the recast delay to 1000 do simply don't spam the ability endlessly.

----------


## osbornx22

thank you for this mentally, but i think solo is not the problem, because this is working correctly:



```
local group = "solo"

if IsInRaid() then
	group = "raid"
elseif IsInGroup() then
	group = "party"
end

if group ~= "solo" then
	local max = GetNumGroupMembers()	
		
	for num = 1, max do	
		local mem = group..num	
		
		if IsSpellInRange("Läuterung",mem) == 1
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(mem)
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 33786) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 131736) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 124465) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 34914) == nil
		then				
			for k = 1, 40 do			
				local name, rank, icon, count, type = UnitDebuff(mem,k)
				
				if type == "Poison"
				or type == "Disease"
				or type == "Magic"
				then
					PQR_CustomTarget = mem
					return true					
				end					
			end					
		end							
	end	
end
```

your code is also ok i think, but i want to dispel the one with the most dispellable debuffs, not the first i found. After extending my code here above with the count-thing, they dispel nothing and i dont know why  :Frown: 

your code also doesnt count  :Frown:  this is not what i search. your code is just more "beautiful" but doenst do more then my code  :Frown: 

what do you mean with "solo is not a defined environment"? i just checking if its a string "solo" or not.

----------


## Kinky

@osbornx22: Okay. Let me try and rephrase my previous post.  :Smile: 

You're not dispelling yourself because your *solo* environment is not defined. Just setting your group to solo does nothing.
The same goes for *dispelling yourself in a raid or group environment*, because you're not counted among the returns of GetNumGroupMembers().

Secondly, it's not working because you're using some lua-only references, such as *type* for instance causing an endless loop through members without acquiring a target to dispel.

Thirdly, you wanted to know if there is some faster way of doing what you're trying to achieve. If it looks more pretty than your code, be that as it may, it's still 119% faster and allows you to quickly populate and update a spell debuff list, a debuff blacklist and dispel types without having to do any major rewriting to the code as new tiers are released or you want to add more debuffs to the blacklist.



```

-- Dispel to usePQ_Cleanse = 4987-- Group settingif IsInRaid() then group = "raid"    elseif IsInGroup() then group = "party" endif GetNumGroupMembers() > 0 then    -- Loop party or raid members    for i=1,GetNumGroupMembers() do        local debuffCount = 0        -- Set the counter to zero        local maxCount = 0            -- Max debuffs to look for        local member = group..i        PQR_CustomTarget = "player"    -- Set our default target to Player                -- Do not dispel these spells        local blackList = {33786,131736,30108,30108,124465,34914}                -- Dispel Type        local dispelType = {Magic,Disease,Poison}                -- At any given time, we can only have a total of 40 debuffs        for i=1,40 do            -- Loop our dispelTypes            for x=1,#dispelType do                -- Only fetch debuffs matching dispelType                if select(5,UnitDebuff(member,i)) == dispelType[x] then                    -- If it's blacklisted, don't dispel it                    for i=1,#blackList do                        if UnitDebuff(member,blackList[i]) then return false end                    end                                        -- At this point, we have cross referenced everything - Proceed                    -- Check if Cleanse is in range, off cooldown and not out of sight                    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Cleanse),member) == 1                        and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)                        and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Cleanse) then                            -- Count debuffs                            debuffCount = debuffCount + 1                                                        -- if the number of count is equal or greater to maxCount, return true                            if debuffCount >= maxCount then                                PQR_CustomTarget = member                                return true                            end                    end                end            end        end    endend 


```

This should properly count the amount of debuffs you have on you as well as setting your target properly. Again, I have no way of testing it as I don't have a high level Paladin to test it on.
Remember to set Spell ID to Cleanse's Spell ID and Target to Custom.

Alternatively, you can try and replace


```

for k = 1, 40 do                            local name, rank, icon, count, type = UnitDebuff(mem,k)                                if type == "Poison"                or type == "Disease"                or type == "Magic"                then                    PQR_CustomTarget = mem                    return true                                    end                                end 


```

with this


```

            for k = 1, 40 do                local dispelType = select(5,UnitDebuff(mem,k))                                if dispelType == "Poison"                    or dispelType == "Disease"                    or dispelType == "Magic"                then PQR_CustomTarget = mem return true end            end 


```

Hope that clears up any confusion and that I was of any help at all.  :Smile: 
I updated the code for a Holy Paladin's Cleanse and tried to document every step in my own code.

----------


## osbornx22

Yes, thank you, i understand, but:

1.
With faster way i just mean the UnitDebuff function. I think they have Filter like UnitDebuff("target",1,"POSION") or "DISPELLABLE" but i dont see thing like this documented anywhere. I think its not possible and we just need to check dispelType.

2.
The keyword "type" is not a problem, because my code without counting works well. In notepad++ "type" is marked as lua-reserved-word, but it works, there is no problem with "type".

3.
The problem with "solo" and "speed" is not important. My main problem is: Where is the mistake in the code in my first post reffering to this cleanse problem. I dont need other code, i just want to know, where the mistake is  :Smile:  And "type" is not the mistake.

But i will test your counting code also. Im know in a rated bg group, after this i will test your code in a random group.

Also i will take your blacklist etc. code, its better, but i want to know where the mistake in my code is  :Frown:  There is no lua error ingame, i tested it.

PS: GetNumGroupMembers() counts the player self just in raid, but not in group or solo. If im in group or solo, i need to check myself additionally.

PPS: I changed the code a littly bit to find the problem:



```
--print("dispel start")

local group = "solo"

local black = {
33786,
131736,
30108,
124465,
34914
}

local dtypes = {
"Poison",
"Disease",
"Magic"
}

if IsInRaid() then
	group = "raid"
elseif IsInGroup() then
	group = "party"
end

--------------- IF SOLO OR GROUP -----------------

if group ~= "raid" then
	local mem = "player"
		
	if IsSpellInRange("Läuterung",mem) == 1
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(mem)
	and UnitDebuffID(mem, 33786) == nil
	and UnitDebuffID(mem, 131736) == nil
	and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil	
	and UnitDebuffID(mem, 124465) == nil
	and UnitDebuffID(mem, 34914) == nil
	then
		for k = 1, 40 do			
			
			-- print("dispel "..mem)
			
			local name, rank, icon, count, dtype = UnitDebuff(mem,k)
			
			if dtype == "Poison"
			or dtype == "Disease"
			or dtype == "Magic"
			then
				
				-- print("type "..dtpye.." on "..mem)
				
				PQR_CustomTarget = mem
				return true
			end					
		end			
	end		
end

--------------- IF GROUP OR RAID -----------------

if group ~= "solo" then
	local maxMem = GetNumGroupMembers()	
	
	local count = 0
	local maxCount = 0
	local maxTar = "player"
		
	for num = 1, maxMem do	
		local mem = group..num
		
		if IsSpellInRange("Läuterung",mem) == 1
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(mem)
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 33786) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 131736) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 30108) == nil		
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 124465) == nil
		and UnitDebuffID(mem, 34914) == nil
		then			
			count = 0
			
			-- print("dispel "..mem)
				
			for k = 1, 40 do			
				local name, rank, icon, count, dtype = UnitDebuff(mem,k)
				
				if dtype == "Poison"
				or dtype == "Disease"
				or dtype == "Magic"
				then					
					count = count + 1						
					
					-- print("type "..dtype.." on "..mem.." and count "..count)
				end					
			end		
		
			if count > maxCount then
			
				print("count "..count.." > maxCount "..maxCount.." on "..mem)
				maxTar = mem
				maxCount = count
			end			
		end				
	end
	
	if maxCount > 0 then
	
		print("maxCount "..maxCount.." on "..maxTar)
		PQR_CustomTarget = maxTar
		return true
	end	
end
```

if i run this code, i get prints for:

dispel mem -> OK
type dtype .... -> OK
count count maxCount ... -> NOT OK

Why?

----------


## Kinky

@osbornx22: I'll try and help you where I can:
First off, join a party with anyone, then do this /script print(GetNumGroupMembers())

Last time I checked, yesterday, it returns the number of people in your Raid or Party.
docs/api/GetNumGroupMembers - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

UnitDebuff() filters are also quite well-documented here:
UnitDebuff - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

I'm not exactly sure where you're going wrong: Try removing the second count = 0 statement after checking the debuffs and if Cleanse is in range.

Also, why are you first setting maxCount to 0, then count to 0, then setting count to 0 again, then setting maxCount to the value of count, then outside the loop, checking if maxCount is higher than 0?

To better help you, could you try and describe your process of thought and essentially what you want to achieve? It'd be a lot easier to help you.  :Smile:

----------


## evlow

mentally is correct, GetNumGroupMembers() works in raid or party. I just tested it myself, and solo it would always return 0.

----------


## osbornx22

Ok, sry for GetNumGroupMembers(), i thought in party this doesnt count player self. I invite one player to a party. Now we are two player in a party. Then GetNumGroupMembers() return 2. My fail  :Smile:  sry. But now i cant get player by party1 or party2. Just party1 is the other one in the group  :Frown: 

However, this is no problem. Let party and solo cases out. Just the raid case is important, because normally i just do raid pvp.

After reading mentallys code, i do this:



```
local blacklist = {
33786,
131736,
30108,
124465,
34914
}

local dispelTypes = {
"Poison",
"Disease",
"Magic"
}

local function hasDontDispel(tar)
	for x = 1, #blacklist do
		if UnitDebuffID(tar,blacklist[x]) ~= nil then
			return true
		end
	end
	
	return false
end

local function numDispelDebuff(tar)
	local count = 0
	
	for x = 1, 40 do
		local dtype = select(5,UnitDebuff(tar,x))
		
		for y = 1, #dispelTypes do
			if dtype == dispelTypes[y] then
				count = count + 1
			end
		end
	end
	
	return count
end

local maxMem = GetNumGroupMembers()
local maxDebuffs = 0
local maxTar = "player"

for x = 1, maxMem do
	local mem = "raid"..x	
	
	if IsSpellInRange("Läuterung",mem) == 1
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(mem)	
	and not hasDontDispel(mem)	
	then
		local temp = numDispelDebuff(mem)
		
		if temp > maxDebuffs then
			maxDebuffs = temp
			maxTar = mem
		end
	end
end

if maxDebuffs > 0 then
	PQR_CustomTarget = maxTar
	return true
end
```

The most of this code is copied from mentally, but i move the functions and statics to external lua file (PQR_LoadLua.....).

I tested it and now it dispells. I think its works correctly, but im not 100% sure, because its very difficult to check, if its dispells the one with the most debuffs. The complete rotations works very fast and has many conditions. I will test it in a couple more bgs and try to see, if more then one has a dispellable debuff and no debuff from the blacklist, if its correctly dispelling the one with more debuffs.

Thank you very much for your help.

PS: And of course, sry for my bad english  :Frown:

----------


## Kinky

Glad I was of any help! And if it turns out good, then great!  :Smile:

----------


## osbornx22

Yes, i tested it a few times in bgs and it works great  :Smile:  Most of the games i have 70%+ of overall dispells  :Smile:

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone got an up to date list of what pvp profiles are working on the ptr?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Anyone got an up to date list of what pvp profiles are working on the ptr?


Not possible, since there are no offsets for the current PTR build or even recent builds...though any profile for a class that hasn't had any major changes to how the structure of the profiles works will be fine or will be fine in a couple fixes.

----------


## Timekill

i am currently having some issues with a profile and would like to know where to start in figuring it out....is there a way to get a log of the actions performed?
I'm kinda new here and would like to be an active member in the community.... but have lots to learn lol

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Kinkeh

> i am currently having some issues with a profile and would like to know where to start in figuring it out....is there a way to get a log of the actions performed?
> I'm kinda new here and would like to be an active member in the community.... but have lots to learn lol
> 
> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


Go to settings in PQR.

Then
Change the Debug Level to whichever you prefer, Basic is usually good and will display each ability that is being casted currently from the profile. Make sure messages in chat are enabled and click save.


*OR*

Download PQI(Addon for PQR, so place the folder inside your addons folder): PQInterface.zip
^^ This version was updated by Mentally but the future builds will most likely be maintained by Diesall.

----------


## crystal_tech

Updated SV Hunter:

link: http://goo.gl/K8tCW

notes: 
talents are direbeast, glaive toss, AMOC

it has Nova_Frame added.
Its not on the Nova SVN yet.

I likes rep and feedback.

----------


## paintpauller

i have used PQR for some time and it has always worked, but after 2 months off wow i can no longer get it to activate.
what i mean by this is when i lunch PQR and select the wow instance it will look as if its working but when i go in-game and try to activate a profile nothing happens.
i have turned off all addons, even downloaded a fresh PQR and still nothing. PQinterface tells me that "PQR NOT LOADED" i really need this to work for tonight's raid any help would be much appreciated!


EDIT: got it working =D

----------


## ashdale

Hello everyone I'm just starting to work with PQR and mess with some of the great scripts and packages that authors have posted here. I'm not a coder by any means, but am trying to learn about it by basically hacking up some scripts and playing with the functions. I've got a question about a function that I have that isn't working and i'm not sure why, i'm sure its something easy, but I cant see it and would be great if someone could point me in the right direction plz.



```
if members[1].HP < 90
	and ( UnitPower("player", 9) > 0 or UnitBuffID("player",90174) )
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit) == 1
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(members[1].Unit, 1)
then
	PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)
    return true
end
```

Any ideas? Basically a holy pally function that should (at least I want it to) check holy power and if its above 0 or Divine Purpose has proced and the member is in range to cast it on and is not out of sight then set the target and cast EF on them.

----------


## TheOzman

Try


```

for memberId, member in pairs(members) do
    local healthPoints, holyPower, unit, divinePurpose, eternalFlame = member.HP, UnitPower("player", SPELL_POWER_HOLY_POWER), member.Unit, UnitBuffID("player",90174), GetSpellInfo(114163)
    if (healthPoints < 90) and (holyPower > 0 or divinePurpose) and (IsSpellInRange(eternalFlame, unit) == 1) and (not PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit, 1))
    then
        CastSpellByName(eternalFlame, unit)
        return true
    end
end 


```

----------


## helixhamin

If I may ask, it seems I missed how to use PQinterface. Can someone help me with this (I did a search, and it shows the threads, but could not find how to set it up).

----------


## amazze

I am looking for a pqr code to detect if a friendly target in a specific group is being affected by Huddle in Fear and if so cast hand of purity on them. I am pretty new to PQR and have only used it to do dallies but this particular assignment is very mportant to the raid so I need to make sure it happens consistantly.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Holy Priest*
> 
> This profile based on 482 ilvl, heroic dungeon, LFR and normal MSV. 
> Talent and glyph: Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> Reforge: Spirit > Haste > Crit > Mastery
> 
> Main information:
> 
> -*Set your focus target to the main tank*.
> ...


Last profile is Holy Pally. Maybe release this weekend!

----------


## Rubim

> Last profile is Holy Pally. Maybe release this weekend!


You are a beast buddy.

Well ****ing done.

----------


## Timekill

Got it figured out ...thanks for the help Kinkeh

----------


## Ninjaderp

> If I may ask, it seems I missed how to use PQinterface. Can someone help me with this (I did a search, and it shows the threads, but could not find how to set it up).


Its an addon, you put it where your wow-addons are.

----------


## Xvvt

I really like the interface crystal_tech!. So far it's been flawless. One question, and one suggestion/idea though. Are selections made via the interface supposed to be persistent between sessions? Would it be simple to add a toggle for synapse springs? If they are checked the cast every cooldown?

----------


## booisback

> Updated SV Hunter:
> 
> link: http://goo.gl/K8tCW
> 
> notes: 
> talents are direbeast, glaive toss, AMOC
> 
> it has Nova_Frame added.
> Its not on the Nova SVN yet.
> ...




Really like this shows a nice dps gain over my previous sv profile I have one question is it possible to have the lshift which currently casts explosive trap to also cycle and cast ice trap and snake trap while ice trap doesnt give a dps boost the slow effect is not bad to have 

Thank you very nice profile

----------


## ticklets

Would anyone happen to have a basic framework for auto-target heals? Want to start a resto shammy PVP profile.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I really like the interface crystal_tech!. So far it's been flawless. One question, and one suggestion/idea though. Are selections made via the interface supposed to be persistent between sessions? Would it be simple to add a toggle for synapse springs? If they are checked the cast every cooldown?


I forgot the synapse springs, It will be added in the next update. I was trying to push out an update with frames to let peps know that i'm still here. as for the persistent between sessions, you mean if you quit wow and come back? or if you switch toons and switch back?

if you quit wow the settings will 'reset' to my default (i'll add a comment in the code that will show you how/where to set up modkeys without using the frame if your changing each time.)
if you switch toons and switch back the settings should remain the same.




> Really like this shows a nice dps gain over my previous sv profile I have one question is it possible to have the lshift which currently casts explosive trap to also cycle and cast ice trap and snake trap while ice trap doesnt give a dps boost the slow effect is not bad to have 
> 
> Thank you very nice profile


I'm glad your liking it. What I have planned is if Black Arrow is on CD or Explosive Trap is on CD to cast Snake trap instead. As for the ice trap, since it shares a CD with Freezing how would you like me to do it.

Frame Choice Like:
Freezing Trap
Frost Trap

and you select one and thats what it uses or

if in combat use frost trap if out of combat use freezing or in a differ way?

----------


## seakwell

Anyone mind pointing me towards a ret pal profile and a destro lock one (if they excist)
Ive done my fair share of searching around but ive yet to find any that work (either wont load up or have removed download links)

----------


## Aleksonfire

> I forgot the synapse springs, It will be added in the next update. I was trying to push out an update with frames to let peps know that i'm still here. as for the persistent between sessions, you mean if you quit wow and come back? or if you switch toons and switch back?
> 
> if you quit wow the settings will 'reset' to my default (i'll add a comment in the code that will show you how/where to set up modkeys without using the frame if your changing each time.)
> if you switch toons and switch back the settings should remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your liking it. What I have planned is if Black Arrow is on CD or Explosive Trap is on CD to cast Snake trap instead. As for the ice trap, since it shares a CD with Freezing how would you like me to do it.
> 
> ...


What about using a buffcheck to determine if there is a frozen target and if so cast ice trap. Of course this would mean one would have to manually cast ice trap in the first place, but is typical considering ice trap in pve is usually set up before the fight. otherwise cast frost trap.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Anyone mind pointing me towards a ret pal profile and a destro lock one (if they excist)
> Ive done my fair share of searching around but ive yet to find any that work (either wont load up or have removed download links)


Check out KuuKuu's list of pqr profiles ------> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Xvvt

> if you quit wow the settings will 'reset' to my default (i'll add a comment in the code that will show you how/where to set up modkeys without using the frame if your changing each time.)
> if you switch toons and switch back the settings should remain the same.


Very good. Working as intended then.

----------


## crystal_tech

> What about using a buffcheck to determine if there is a frozen target and if so cast ice trap. Of course this would mean one would have to manually cast ice trap in the first place, but is typical considering ice trap in pve is usually set up before the fight. otherwise cast frost trap.


hard to say esp if your on traps for the whole fight.

----------


## ImayoboeiI

> Would anyone happen to have a basic framework for auto-target heals? Want to start a resto shammy PVP profile.


That would be really awesome.. Your disc priest profile in 4.3 was epic.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> That would be really awesome.. Your disc priest profile in 4.3 was epic.


have to agree with you there disc was awesome profile pity wasnt updated for mop

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it

There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Guinness

diesall is it possible to have a combo of hotkeys? such as lc and la? and thank you for an awesome update  :Smile: .

----------


## diesall

> diesall is it possible to have a combo of hotkeys? such as lc and la? and thank you for an awesome update .


The hotkey selector is a multi-select, as stated in the documentation you can select any combination there within.

----------


## Vachiusa

> *Vachiusa Holy Paladin*
> 
> This profile based on 440 ilvl (beta - just ding 90) heroic dungeon. 
> Talent and glyph: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#l!T]|nprVck
> Reforge: Spirit > Mastery > Haste = Crit
> 
> Main information:
> 
> -Set your focus target to the main tank. (optional)
> ...


All of my healer profiles are a little contribution for community. Thank you!

I will try to maintenance and update all profiles through SVN as far as i still play wow. 

Regards,
Vachiusa

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it
> 
> There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
> ( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


Looking good!! Also I just put your "sample" dk profile in to pqr to have a look...wasn't expecting a full frost and blood profile!! :O I'm in work so I can't try it out but can you give some more details about it? Thanks again for your work!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> *PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it
> 
> There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
> ( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


Thats really cool mate, +rep for you!

----------


## Guinness

> The hotkey selector is a multi-select, as stated in the documentation you can select any combination there within.


 Thank you for the response Diesall. I hadn't tried selecting more than one key  :Smile: . Works great.

----------


## Kinkeh

> *PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it
> 
> There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
> ( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


Very nice work diesall, it's looking delicious so far. Thanks!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> *PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it
> 
> There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
> ( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


Good news! Looking to have my Mistweaver updated by the end of day.

----------


## cpowroks

Just updated my Enhance PvP profile, Check it out.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...hance-pvp.html ([PQR] Enhance PvP)

----------


## froggystyle

Blah trying 2 go back in the fourms i seen it yesterday maybe someone can help me  :Smile: 

Looking for pve fury warrior seen someone had a failroads edit that seemed to be good can anyone point me in a direction Thanks for your time  :Smile:

----------


## Opacho

> Blah trying 2 go back in the fourms i seen it yesterday maybe someone can help me 
> 
> Looking for pve fury warrior seen someone had a failroads edit that seemed to be good can anyone point me in a direction Thanks for your time


Look at the signature from autor of this thread
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...a-profile.html ([PQR] PvP Holy Pala Arena profile)

----------


## OnionsTich

We need Boomkin , Spriest , Mistweaver Profiles that kick some butt!

----------


## OnionsTich

Does anyone think Sheuron will come back ever?

----------


## evlow

@OnionsTech ~ I constantly rank w/ Mentally's SP profile, i'd suggest you check it out..

----------


## kuukuu

> Does anyone think Sheuron will come back ever?


Haven't seen them since the start of MoP so I doubt it.

----------


## ticklets

> have to agree with you there disc was awesome profile pity wasnt updated for mop


I'll release my mop Disc Priest profile soon..

----------


## kickmydog

update.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v20.zip

For some reason I didn't have the hunter talent Fervor coded. This has been rectified. Sorry about that.

----------


## paintpauller

> *PQInterface v2.1.0* has been released head over to the wiki to download it
> 
> There is documentation there for profile authors to add ingame saveable settings for their rotations. 
> ( there is also an included sample deathknight rotation for profile authors to better understand implementation)
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


love what you have done with the addon!
I am currently updating my Alpha Utilities profile to support it and the tooltip for the Hotkeys do not work. here is the code I am using maybe im doing it wrong (I'm new to coding and LUA =D)



```

    {       name = "Till Soil ",
            enable = false,
            hotkeys = {        },
            tooltip = "Use this if you dont have a Master Plow",
    }, 


```

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ticklets awesome +rep

----------


## evlow

> love what you have done with the addon!
> I am currently updating my Alpha Utilities profile to support it and the tooltip for the Hotkeys do not work. here is the code I am using maybe im doing it wrong (I'm new to coding and LUA =D)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     {       name = "Till Soil ",            enable = false,            hotkeys = {        },            tooltip = "Use this if you dont have a Master Plow",    }, 
> 
> ...


I believe tooltips will only work if you have a widget defined, something like this



```

        {  name = "Till Soil",                   enable = false,                 widget = { type = 'numBox',                value = 100,                   step = 5,                      tooltip = "Till Soil Tooltip",            },        }, 


```

----------


## paintpauller

> I believe tooltips will only work if you have a widget defined, something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         {  name = "Till Soil",                   enable = false,                 widget = { type = 'numBox',                value = 100,                   step = 5,                      tooltip = "Till Soil Tooltip",            },        }, 
> 
> 
> ```


its not a widget, its a Hotkey.



> Hotkeys
> The following parameters can be used when constructing a hotkey table entry, name, enable and hotkeys are all required fields, tooltip is optional.
> name (String) - Display Name for the ability
> enable (boolean) - Default state of the ability
> hotkeys (table) - Default hotkeys, 'ls'= Left Shift, 'rs'=Right Shift, etc... 
> tooltip (string) - tooltip for the hotkey


thus why I was doing it like that.


```

    hotkeys = {        {    name = "Force Target Tilled Soil",        enable = true,    hotkeys = {'la'},    },        {    name = "Till Soil",             enable = false,            hotkeys = {        },            tooltip = "Use this if you dont have a Master Plow",        },    }, 


```

----------


## diesall

> love what you have done with the addon!
> I am currently updating my Alpha Utilities profile to support it and the tooltip for the Hotkeys do not work. here is the code I am using maybe im doing it wrong (I'm new to coding and LUA =D)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     {       name = "Till Soil ",            enable = false,            hotkeys = {        },            tooltip = "Use this if you dont have a Master Plow",    }, 
> 
> ...


yeah that was my fault, when i re factored my code that variable slipped through, just re download the addon from the wiki it should be fixed

----------


## evlow

aww cool, yea i was trying that myself, thx diesall!

----------


## paintpauller

> yeah that was my fault, when i re factored my code that variable slipped through, just re download the addon from the wiki it should be fixed


Thanks! also on the wiki it states that 


> Every configuration table requires a name, author and at least one ability *or* hotkey table


 however whenever I try to leave out Hotkeys it will not load the config. here is a example:


```

local config1 = {    name    = 'Test',    author    = 'Alpha_Utilities',    abilities = {        {    name = "Utility",            enable = true,            widget = { type = 'select',                values = {     "Farming", "Disenchant", "Mill", "Prospect",    },                value = "Farming",                tooltip = "Select one!",                width  = 80,            },        },    },} 


```

am I doing something wrong?

Edit: just updated and tooltips are working great!

----------


## osbornx22

has anyone a list of spell ids for tremor totem?

----------


## evlow

> has anyone a list of spell ids for tremor totem?


I believe it is 8143

----------


## diesall

> Thanks! also on the wiki it states that however whenever I try to leave out Hotkeys it will not load the config. here is a example:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local config1 = {
    name    = 'Test',
    author    = 'Alpha_Utilities',
    abilities = {
        {    name = "Utility",
            enable = true,
            widget = { type = 'select',
                values = {     "Farming", "Disenchant", "Mill", "Prospect",    },
                value = "Farming",
                tooltip = "Select one!",
                width  = 80,
            },
        },
    },
} 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


that works for me, make sure your sending the config table to PQI, by calling PQI:AddRotation(config1) after your table.
also values is a [key] => value table, so in your case 1|2|3|4 will be sent back to PQR, if you want it to send back Farming, Mill, etc... to PQR use values = { Farming = "Farming", Mill = "Mill"}


dont forget when your finished editing your config table to put an if then clause at the top of the ability so your not constantly sending the table to PQR...

----------


## osbornx22

> I believe it is 8143


I dont mean the tremor spell id itself, i mean all the debuffs, which tremor dispells, like fear, etc.

----------


## paintpauller

> that works for me, make sure your sending the config table to PQI, by calling PQI:AddRotation(config1) after your table.
> also values is a [key] => value table, so in your case 1|2|3|4 will be sent back to PQR, if you want it to send back Farming, Mill, etc... to PQR use values = { Farming = "Farming", Mill = "Mill"}
> 
> 
> dont forget when your finished editing your config table to put an if then clause at the top of the ability so your not constantly sending the table to PQR...


lol just tried it with the example I made to post and it worked (wounder what i was doing when testing it =O )

thanks for the head up on the [key] => value thing I would never have figured out why it wasnt working lol, I changed it to:


```

    name    = 'Farming',
    author    = 'Alpha_Utilities',
    abilities = {
        {    name = "Utility",
            enable = true,
            widget = { type = 'select',
                values = { Farming = "Farming", Disenchant = "Disenchant", Mill = "Mill", Prospect = "Prospect" },
                value = "Farming",
                tooltip = "Select one!",
                width  = 80,
            },
        },
    }, 


```

but I get this error in chat 



> [21:29:07] <PQInterface Error> Config:Farming Ability:Utility Selection Table is required to contain atleast 2 options to be valid
> [21:29:07] <PQInterface Error> Config:Disenchant Ability:Utility Selection Table is required to contain atleast 2 options to be valid


here is what I have so far: (THIS IS VERY W.I.P.)



> ```
> 
> local config1 = {
    name    = 'Farming',
    author    = 'Alpha_Utilities',
    abilities = {
        {    name = "Utility",
            enable = true,
            widget = { type = 'select',
                values = { Farming = "Farming", Disenchant = "Disenchant", Mill = "Mill", Prospect = "Prospect" },
                value = "Farming",
                tooltip = "Select one!",
                width  = 80,
            },
        },
    },
    hotkeys = {
        {    name = "Force Target Tilled Soil",        enable = true,    hotkeys = {'la'},    },
        
        {    name = "Till Soil",
             enable = false,
            hotkeys = {        },
            tooltip = "Use this if you dont have a Master Plow",    },
            
           {    name = "Destroy Targeted Plant",
               enable = true,
               hotkeys = {'ls', 'la'},    
               tooltip = "Requires Dented Shovel",    },
    },
}
local config2 = {
    name    = 'Disenchant',
    author    = 'Alpha_Utilities',
    abilities = {
        {    name = "Utility",
            enable = true,
            widget = { type = 'select',
                values = { Farming = "Farming", Disenchant = "Disenchant", Mill = "Mill", Prospect = "Prospect" },
                value = "Disenchant",
                tooltip = "Select one!",
                width  = 80,
            },
        },
        {     name = "TEST",             newSection = true,
            enable = true,
        },
    },
    hotkeys = {
        {    name = "pauses Disenchanting",        enable = true,    hotkeys = {'ls'},    },
    },
}
 if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
    Alpha_Utilities_Farming = PQI:AddRotation(config1)
    Alpha_Utilities_Disenchant = PQI:AddRotation(config2)
end 
> 
> 
> ```


PS: how do you put something in a spoiler tag? =D

----------


## jh16

> PS: how do you put something in a spoiler tag? =D


[spoiler]I don't think OwnedCore has the spoiler tags set up. If they did you would have to click on a button to show this message. :P[/spoiler]

----------


## paintpauller

> yeah that was my fault, when i re factored my code that variable slipped through, just re download the addon from the wiki it should be fixed





> Abilities
> The following parameters can be used when constructing an ability table entry, note that Name and enable are the only required fields every other field is optional
> name (String) - Display Name for the ability
> enable(boolean) - Default state of the ability
> tooltip(String) - Tooltip for the ability
> widget (table) - See below
> newSection (boolean) - creates a new section between abilties (visually break up groups of abilities to make them easier to read when presenting the user with alot of ablities)


Tooltips for Abilities dont work too =( here is a example of what I was doing (again could be off in my coding =D)



```

        {     name = "J.C. Neck & Ring (Greens)",            enable = true,            tooltip = "Do you want to disenchant them?",        }, 


```

EDIT: also is there a way to color the word (Greens) green? =p

----------


## paintpauller

> [spoiler]I don't think OwnedCore has the spoiler tags set up. If they did you would have to click on a button to show this message. :P[/spoiler]


ya tried that =D

----------


## paintpauller

is there a way to have a decimal in the NumBox Widget? I need to be extremely precise in this variable. 



```

        {     name = "Overclock Speed",             newSection = true,
            enable = false,
            tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",
            widget = { type = 'numBox',
                value = (1.5),
                min = (.5),
                max = 3,
                step = (.5),
                tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",
            },
        }, 


```

----------


## paintpauller

found a bug when scaling down the range of the Widget-NumBox, with a max of a low number the blue frame will extend past where intended.

here is the code if you want to reproduce the bug:
Edit: did some testing and its only noticeable when you start to use a max below 25, hope this helps.


```

        {     name = "Overclock Speed",             newSection = true,            enable = false,            tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",            widget = { type = 'numBox',                value = 1,                min = 1,                max = 5,                step = 1,                width = 50,                tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",            },        }, 


```

----------


## diesall

> found a bug when scaling down the range of the Widget-NumBox, with a max of a low number the blue frame will extend past where intended.
> 
> here is the code if you want to reproduce the bug:
> Edit: did some testing and its only noticeable when you start to use a max below 25, hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         {     name = "Overclock Speed",             newSection = true,            enable = false,            tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",            widget = { type = 'numBox',                value = 1,                min = 1,                max = 5,                step = 1,                width = 50,                tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!",            },        }, 
> ...


Fixed all those issues, 2.1.1 has just been uploaded to the wiki,

to use decimals just enter them as you would integers:


```
widget = {
    type = 'numBox', 
    value = 1.5, 
    min = .5, 
    max = 3, 
    step = .5, 
    tooltip = "Overclocking will cause Blizzard Error Messages!", 
 },
```

Note: there is a variable debugger you can activate in PQInterfaces options, useful if your curious what PQI is sending to its PQR variables, variable types are color coded: green = string, yellow = number, blue = boolean

----------


## firepong

> Tooltips for Abilities dont work too =( here is a example of what I was doing (again could be off in my coding =D)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>         {     name = "J.C. Neck & Ring (Greens)",            enable = true,            tooltip = "Do you want to disenchant them?",        }, 
> 
> 
> ...


Try:



```

 name = "J.C. Neck & Ring (|cff00ff00Greens|cffffffff)",andname = "J.C. Neck & Ring (|cff0000ffBlues|cffffffff)", 


```

Respectively.

If Diesall's addon loads those right, IT SHOULD make the text the right color.

----------


## booisback

> I forgot the synapse springs, It will be added in the next update. I was trying to push out an update with frames to let peps know that i'm still here. as for the persistent between sessions, you mean if you quit wow and come back? or if you switch toons and switch back?
> 
> if you quit wow the settings will 'reset' to my default (i'll add a comment in the code that will show you how/where to set up modkeys without using the frame if your changing each time.)
> if you switch toons and switch back the settings should remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your liking it. What I have planned is if Black Arrow is on CD or Explosive Trap is on CD to cast Snake trap instead. As for the ice trap, since it shares a CD with Freezing how would you like me to do it.
> 
> ...



i rarely use freezing trap but thats not to say im right others may. Just having the option in frames should do the trick for both me,
and someone who preffers to use freezing for cc

----------


## diesall

@ imdasandman : i need to know what data files you have loaded and rotations att he time of the error, excluding my data and profile files

----------


## paintpauller

> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  name = "J.C. Neck & Ring (|cff00ff00Greens|cffffffff)",
  and
 name = "J.C. Neck & Ring (|cff0000ffBlues|cffffffff)", 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! worked like a charm =D

----------


## paintpauller

@diesall Thanks for all the help and quick responses/updates! 

is there any chance to get 

```

newSection = true, 


```

 added to hotkeys? that would be great if it wasn't to much of a hassle =D

----------


## fredrikangelsen

Hi, is it possible to make pqr simulate key press when abilities are returned true?

----------


## firepong

> Hi, is it possible to make pqr simulate key press when abilities are returned true?


No...........(10char)

----------


## paintpauller

> @diesall Thanks for all the help and quick responses/updates! 
> 
> is there any chance to get 
> 
> ```
> 
> newSection = true, 
> 
> 
> ...


would it also be possible to add a tooltip on individual values in the widget select?

Edit 1: BTW love the Variable Debugger! It makes implementing options so much easier.

Edit 2: adding some slash commands would be great too.
the 3 that i would add are:
1.
/PQI enable
/PQI show
enables PQI

2.
 /PQI rc enable
 /PQI rc show
shows PQI Rotation Config

3.
/PQI rc width xxx

changes PQI Rotation Config width


If you need help implementing slash commands let me know, I am currently updating a addon and have a good grasp on how to implement them =D

----------


## diesall

> would it also be possible to add a tooltip on individual values in the widget select?
> 
> Edit 1: BTW love the Variable Debugger! It makes implementing options so much easier.
> 
> Edit 2: adding some slash commands would be great too.
> the 3 that i would add are:
> 1.
> /PQI enable
> /PQI show
> ...


There is a databroker and a minimap button with PQInterface, the mouse wheel on any title frame will adjusts its width, but if you want slash commands (i take it you want to macro and keybind them) i'll slate them into the next release

----------


## paintpauller

> There is a databroker and a minimap button with PQInterface, the mouse wheel on any title frame will adjusts its width, but if you want slash commands (i take it you want to macro and keybind them) i'll slate them into the next release


thanks, if you want the help let me know =D

I wanted my profile to auto enable PQI, open, and size PQI Rotation Config on startup and then give a option to enable/disable the auto PQI features.

----------


## Albanuva

> I dont mean the tremor spell id itself, i mean all the debuffs, which tremor dispells, like fear, etc.


111397, -- Blood Fear
5484, -- Howl
8122, -- scream
5782, -- Fear
5246, -- Intimidating Shout
113004, -- Intimidating Shout (druid symbio)
6358 -- Seduction

----------


## paintpauller

> 111397, -- Blood Fear
> 5484, -- Howl
> 8122, -- scream
> 5782, -- Fear
> 5246, -- Intimidating Shout
> 113004, -- Intimidating Shout (druid symbio)
> 6358 -- Seduction


115750, -- Blinding Light (Ret Pally - talent)

----------


## Gabbz

@Diesall Love the new PQR interface! Good work.
Can you make a post regarding the PQR interface so we keep the discussion there ?
Easier to find good post that way.

----------


## boxo

so, say i wanted to update an infamous warrior profile for 5.2, but instead of written in separate abilities, the rotation is just one "ability". If that is the case, are the abilities executed in order of appearance (top down)?

I don't think that the rotation should be too difficult to update. Remove TfB and HS (maybe add a cooldown check to pair HS with MS for burst), make slam the priority rage dump, add resource requirements to overpower...

Thoughts?

edit: oh, and change stance dance.

----------


## paintpauller

> so, say i wanted to update an infamous warrior profile for 5.2, but instead of written in separate abilities, the rotation is just one "ability". If that is the case, are the abilities executed in order of appearance (top down)?
> 
> I don't think that the rotation should be too difficult to update. Remove TfB and HS (maybe add a cooldown check to pair HS with MS for burst), make slam the priority rage dump, add resource requirements to overpower...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> edit: oh, and change stance dance.


ya that would work, and then by returning true it will stop there and start again from the top skipping all the code below that point =D

----------


## crystal_tech

> so, say i wanted to update an infamous warrior profile for 5.2, but instead of written in separate abilities, the rotation is just one "ability". If that is the case, are the abilities executed in order of appearance (top down)?
> 
> I don't think that the rotation should be too difficult to update. Remove TfB and HS (maybe add a cooldown check to pair HS with MS for burst), make slam the priority rage dump, add resource requirements to overpower...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> edit: oh, and change stance dance.


yea its one big if then statement. and the way lua works is it reads line by line until it returns true then it starts back at the top.

For kicks I coded out a SV hunter profile using one big if then just to see what happened with my base line gear. it was under performing by 2k. not saying his isn't but I'd move to a differ way of coding out a profile, With valmaa's lock profile he rewrote the casting engine to make better use of a bigger if then/ functions. find the way that makes it easy for you.

also, I've added Snake trap if Black arrow/explosive trap on CD and options for ice trap/freezing trap in the frame. Will Upload it here in a bit.

----------


## paintpauller

> There is a databroker and a minimap button with PQInterface, the mouse wheel on any title frame will adjusts its width, but if you want slash commands (i take it you want to macro and keybind them) i'll slate them into the next release


found a bug:
& needs to be taken out of variable names or replaced with and

thus 



> PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantJCNeck&RingBlues_enable = PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantJCNeckRingBlues_enable
> or 
> PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantJCNeck&RingBlues_enable = PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantJCNeckandRingBlues_enable






Edit: After some testing I found that

```

            name = "Disenchant Tailor & Wrist's",
            enable = true,
            tooltip = "Do you want to disenchant them?", 


```

 will produce a variable of _PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantTailorWrists_enable_ but Variable Debugger and Rotation Variables will both say that it is 
_PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantTailor&Wrist's_enable_

Edit: had a bugged variable after resetting the above statement was false, but Variable Debugger and Rotation Variables will both say that it is 
_PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantTailor&Wrist's_enable_ is still true, however it is a invalid variable

also when doing the following to get a colored name: 

```

            name = "Disenchant J.C. Neck Ring (|cff0080ffBlues|cffffffff)",
            newSection = true,
            enable = true,
            tooltip = "Do you want to disenchant them?", 


```

 Variable Debugger and Rotation Variables will both say that it is _PQI_AlphaUtilities_DisenchantJCNeckRingBlues_enable_. I have tried but can't for the life of me find out what the actual variable is, in Variable Debugger and Rotation Variables the _Blues_ is blue so I would assume that it has _|cff0080ffBlues|cffffffff_ in the variable. in that case you would only need to exclude | from being put in variables.

Edit: In conclusion the following symbols need to be removed from variables:

```
&    '    "    |
```

I personally have only come across the above symbols but at the same time they represent almost all symbols that I have tried.

----------


## paintpauller

for those looking to update there profiles to support the new PQI I would suggest putting the PQIconfig in its own ability and adding 


> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then 
> PQI:AddRotation(ConfigName)
> end


 at the end. by doing this it makes it quick to edit the GUI in game, simply start/restart the rotation and tap left shift! =D
hope this helps save some time for those of you looking to update

----------


## osbornx22

> 115750, -- Blinding Light (Ret Pally - talent)


nice, thx @alba & @paint

and http://www.wowhead.com/spell=87204 ?

PS: I need again and again a specific list of spell id for special actions, like

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=18499
http://www.wowhead.com/spell=8143

or



> if not isSlowImmun() -- Freedom, ...
> and not hasSlow() -- Deepfreeze, Nova, 
> then
> castSlow()
> end


or



> if isSpellImmun (AMS, Cloak, Bubble, ...) then
> stopCasting()
> end


or



> if isMeleeImmun (HOP, Deterrence, Bubble, ...) then
> stopYellowHit()
> end


etc. in most actions i need a list of spellids. Is there a actual, complete and correct source for this? maybe already in the form

local spells = { 1, 2, 3, ... }

I think its better to have *one source for all*, which is maintained by all?

*PPS: And hasCC(), isStunImmun(), isCCImmun(), hasStun(), hasSilence(), etc ....*

----------


## paintpauller

> nice, thx @alba & @paint
> 
> and Sin and Punishment - Spell - World of Warcraft ?


that would be

131556, -- Sin and Punishment

----------


## osbornx22

Not the one with the buff in wowhead?

87204 with buff in wowhead
131556 no buff in wowhead

----------


## paintpauller

> nice, thx @alba & @paint
> 
> and Sin and Punishment - Spell - World of Warcraft ?
> 
> PS: I need again and again a specific list of spell id for special actions, like
> 
> Berserker Rage - Spell - World of Warcraft
> Tremor Totem - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> ...


I know that there is one but I couldnt find where I found it last time, will do some more digging and see if I cant find it.

Edit: this is what I was thinking of but it does not have a list of fears =(
http://www.wowhead.com/guide=1100/mi...fs-and-debuffs



> Not the one with the buff in wowhead?
> 
> 87204 with buff in wowhead
> 131556 no buff in wowhead


you want 131556, 87204 is a spell that will apply 131556 (the fear) to all nearby enemy targets within 6 yards

----------


## osbornx22

ok thx, i waiting for your source  :Smile:

----------


## paintpauller

> I know that there is one but I couldnt find where I found it last time, will do some more digging and see if I cant find it.
> 
> Edit: this is what I was thinking of but it does not have a list of fears =(
> Mists of Pandaria Buffs and Debuffs - Guides - Wowhead
> 
> 
> you want 131556, 87204 is a spell that will apply 131556 (the fear) to all nearby enemy targets within 6 yards


depending on what you want to do with it you could use the (event = = "PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST") or (event == "PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED")
Events A-Z (full list) - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## osbornx22

thx, but thats not what im searching for  :Frown:  im mean a list like this:



```
local slowImmun = {
1044,
46924,
47585,
51271,
54216,
62305,
79438,
96268,
107574,
108212,
108843,
114239
}

local stunImmun = {
46924,
48792
}

local allImmun = {
33786,
642,
1022,
45438,
19263
}

local hasSlow = {
116,
120,
1715,
3409,
3600,
5116,
8056,
12323,
15407,
17962,
20170,
26679,
31589,
35101,
35346,
43265,
45524,
50435,
54644,
58180,
61391,
63529,
90259,
102355,
102793,
107566,
110300,
113092,
113344,
116095,
116947,
118585
}

local hasStun = {
408,
853,
1833,
5211,
9005,
19577,
20549,
22570,
30283,
44572,
46968,
50519,
56626,
89766,
91797,
91800,
102546,
102795,
105593,
105771,
107570,
108194,
117418,
118345,
119072,
119381,
119392
}

local hasSilence = {
1330,
15487,
18498,
24259,
25046,
28730,
31117,
31935,
34490,
43523,
47476,
50613,
55021,
65813,
69179,
78675,
80483,
102051,
114238,
116709,
129597
}
```

I collected it manually from wowhead, its not complete and i think there are few mistakes. I need a actual and complete list  :Frown: 

PS: I forget to say, that im also get a part from the source code of the addon losecontrol

LoseControl - PvP - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse



```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- Thanks to all the people on the Curse.com and WoWInterface forums who help keep this list up to date :)
local spellIds = {
	-- Death Knight
	[108194] = "CC",		-- Asphyxiate
	[115001] = "CC",		-- Remorseless Winter
	[47476]  = "Silence",		-- Strangulate
	[96294]  = "Root",		-- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
	[45524]  = "Snare",		-- Chains of Ice
	[50435]  = "Snare",		-- Chilblains
	--[43265]  = "Snare",		-- Death and Decay (Glyph of Death and Decay) - no way to distinguish between glyphed spell and normal. :(
	[115000] = "Snare",		-- Remorseless Winter
	[115018] = "Immune",		-- Desecrated Ground
	[48707]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Anti-Magic Shell
	[48792]  = "Other",		-- Icebound Fortitude
	[49039]  = "Other",		-- Lichborne
	--[51271] = "Other",		-- Pillar of Frost
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	[91800]  = "CC",		-- Gnaw
	[91797]  = "CC",		-- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
	[91807]  = "Root",		-- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
	-- Druid
	[113801] = "CC",		-- Bash (Force of Nature - Feral Treants)
	[102795] = "CC",		-- Bear Hug
	[33786]  = "CC",		-- Cyclone
	[99]     = "CC",		-- Disorienting Roar
	[2637]   = "CC",		-- Hibernate
	[22570]  = "CC",		-- Maim
	[5211]   = "CC",		-- Mighty Bash
	[9005]   = "CC",		-- Pounce
	[102546] = "CC",		-- Pounce (Incarnation)
	[114238] = "Silence",		-- Fae Silence (Glyph of Fae Silence)
	[81261]  = "Silence",		-- Solar Beam
	[339]    = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots
	[113770] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Force of Nature - Balance Treants)
	[19975]  = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Nature's Grasp)
	[45334]  = "Root",		-- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
	[102359] = "Root",		-- Mass Entanglement
	[50259]  = "Snare",		-- Dazed (Wild Charge - Cat)
	[58180]  = "Snare",		-- Infected Wounds
	[61391]  = "Snare",		-- Typhoon
	[127797] = "Snare",		-- Ursol's Vortex
	--[???] = "Snare",		-- Wild Mushroom: Detonate
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	[110698] = "CC",		-- Hammer of Justice (Paladin)
	[113004] = "CC",		-- Intimidating Roar [Fleeing in fear] (Warrior)
	[113056] = "CC",		-- Intimidating Roar [Cowering in fear] (Warrior)
	[126458] = "Disarm",		-- Grapple Weapon (Monk)
	[110693] = "Root",		-- Frost Nova (Mage)
	--[110610] = "Snare",		-- Ice Trap (Hunter)
	[110617] = "Immune",		-- Deterrence (Hunter)
	[110715] = "Immune",		-- Dispersion (Priest)
	[110700] = "Immune",		-- Divine Shield (Paladin)
	[110696] = "Immune",		-- Ice Block (Mage)
	[110570] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Anti-Magic Shell (Death Knight)
	[110788] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Cloak of Shadows (Rogue)
	[113002] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Spell Reflection (Warrior)
	[110791] = "Other",		-- Evasion (Rogue)
	[110575] = "Other",		-- Icebound Fortitude (Death Knight)
	[122291] = "Other",		-- Unending Resolve (Warlock)
	-- Hunter
	[117526] = "CC",		-- Binding Shot
	[3355]   = "CC",		-- Freezing Trap
	[1513]   = "CC",		-- Scare Beast
	[19503]  = "CC",		-- Scatter Shot
	[19386]  = "CC",		-- Wyvern Sting
	[34490]  = "Silence",		-- Silencing Shot
	[19185]  = "Root",		-- Entrapment
	[128405] = "Root",		-- Narrow Escape
	[35101]  = "Snare",		-- Concussive Barrage
	[5116]   = "Snare",		-- Concussive Shot
	[61394]  = "Snare",		-- Frozen Wake (Glyph of Freezing Trap)
	[13810]  = "Snare",		-- Ice Trap
	[19263]  = "Immune",		-- Deterrence
	-- Hunter Pets
	[90337]  = "CC",		-- Bad Manner (Monkey)
	[24394]  = "CC",		-- Intimidation
	[126246] = "CC",		-- Lullaby (Crane)
	[126355] = "CC",		-- Paralyzing Quill (Porcupine)
	[126423] = "CC",		-- Petrifying Gaze (Basilisk)
	[50519]  = "CC",		-- Sonic Blast (Bat)
	[56626]  = "CC",		-- Sting (Wasp)
	[50541]  = "Disarm",		-- Clench (Scorpid)
	[91644]  = "Disarm",		-- Snatch (Bird of Prey)
	[90327]  = "Root",		-- Lock Jaw (Dog)
	[50245]  = "Root",		-- Pin (Crab)
	[54706]  = "Root",		-- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
	[4167]   = "Root",		-- Web (Spider)
	[50433]  = "Snare",		-- Ankle Crack (Crocolisk)
	[54644]  = "Snare",		-- Frost Breath (Chimaera)
	[54216]  = "Other",		-- Master's Call (root and snare immune only)
	-- Mage
	[118271] = "CC",		-- Combustion Impact
	[44572]  = "CC",		-- Deep Freeze
	[31661]  = "CC",		-- Dragon's Breath
	[118]    = "CC",		-- Polymorph
	[61305]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Black Cat
	[28272]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Pig
	[61721]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Rabbit
	[61780]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Turkey
	[28271]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Turtle
	[82691]  = "CC",		-- Ring of Frost
	[102051] = "Silence",		-- Frostjaw (also a root)
	[55021]  = "Silence",		-- Silenced - Improved Counterspell
	[122]    = "Root",		-- Frost Nova
	[111340] = "Root",		-- Ice Ward
	--[11113]  = "Snare",		-- Blast Wave - gone?
	[121288] = "Snare",		-- Chilled (Frost Armor)
	[120]    = "Snare",		-- Cone of Cold
	[116]    = "Snare",		-- Frostbolt
	[44614]  = "Snare",		-- Frostfire Bolt
	[113092] = "Snare",		-- Frost Bomb
	[31589]  = "Snare",		-- Slow
	[45438]  = "Immune",		-- Ice Block
	[115760] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Glyph of Ice Block
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	[33395]  = "Root",		-- Freeze
	-- Monk
	[123393] = "CC",		-- Breath of Fire (Glyph of Breath of Fire)
	[126451] = "CC",		-- Clash
	[122242] = "CC",		-- Clash (not sure which one is right)
	[119392] = "CC",		-- Charging Ox Wave
	[117418] = "CC",		-- Fists of Fury
	[119381] = "CC",		-- Leg Sweep
	[115078] = "CC",		-- Paralysis
	[117368] = "Disarm",		-- Grapple Weapon
	--[???] = "Disarm",		-- Ring of Peace
	--[???] = "Silence",		-- Ring of Peace
	[116709] = "Silence",		-- Spear Hand Strike
	[116706] = "Root",		-- Disable
	[113275] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	[123407] = "Root",		-- Spinning Fire Blossom
	[116095] = "Snare",		-- Disable
	[118585] = "Snare",		-- Leer of the Ox
	[123727] = "Snare",		-- Dizzying Haze
	[123586] = "Snare",		-- Flying Serpent Kick
	[131523] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Zen Meditation
	-- Paladin
	[105421] = "CC",		-- Blinding Light
	[115752] = "CC",		-- Blinding Light (Glyph of Blinding Light)
	[105593] = "CC",		-- Fist of Justice
	[853]    = "CC",		-- Hammer of Justice
	[119072] = "CC",		-- Holy Wrath
	[20066]  = "CC",		-- Repentance
	[10326]  = "CC",		-- Turn Evil
	[31935]  = "Silence",		-- Avenger's Shield
	[110300] = "Snare",		-- Burden of Guilt
	[63529]  = "Snare",		-- Dazed - Avenger's Shield
	[20170]  = "Snare",		-- Seal of Justice
	[642]    = "Immune",		-- Divine Shield
	[31821]  = "Other",		-- Aura Mastery
	-- Priest
	[113506] = "CC",		-- Cyclone (Symbiosis)
	[605]    = "CC",		-- Dominate Mind
	[88625]  = "CC",		-- Holy Word: Chastise
	[64044]  = "CC",		-- Psychic Horror
	[8122]   = "CC",		-- Psychic Scream
	[113792] = "CC",		-- Psychic Terror (Psyfiend)
	[9484]   = "CC",		-- Shackle Undead
	[87204]  = "CC",		-- Sin and Punishment
	[15487]  = "Silence",		-- Silence
	[64058]  = "Disarm",		-- Psychic Horror
	[113275] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	[87194]  = "Root",		-- Glyph of Mind Blast
	[114404] = "Root",		-- Void Tendril's Grasp
	[15407]  = "Snare",		-- Mind Flay
	[47585]  = "Immune",		-- Dispersion
	[114239] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Phantasm
	-- Rogue
	[2094]   = "CC",		-- Blind
	[1833]   = "CC",		-- Cheap Shot
	[1776]   = "CC",		-- Gouge
	[408]    = "CC",		-- Kidney Shot
	[113953] = "CC",		-- Paralysis (Paralytic Poison)
	[6770]   = "CC",		-- Sap
	[1330]   = "Silence",		-- Garrote - Silence
	[51722]  = "Disarm",		-- Dismantle
	[115197] = "Root",		-- Partial Paralysis
	[3409]   = "Snare",		-- Crippling Poison
	[26679]  = "Snare",		-- Deadly Throw
	[119696] = "Snare",		-- Debilitation
	[31224]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Cloak of Shadows
	[45182]  = "Other",		-- Cheating Death
	[5277]   = "Other",		-- Evasion
	--[76577]  = "Other",		-- Smoke Bomb
	[88611]  = "Other",		-- Smoke Bomb
	-- Shaman
	[76780]  = "CC",		-- Bind Elemental
	[77505]  = "CC",		-- Earthquake
	[51514]  = "CC",		-- Hex
	[118905] = "CC",		-- Static Charge (Capacitor Totem)
	[113287] = "Silence",		-- Solar Beam (Symbiosis)
	[64695]  = "Root",		-- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
	[63685]  = "Root",		-- Freeze (Frozen Power)
	[3600]   = "Snare",		-- Earthbind (Earthbind Totem)
	[77478]  = "Snare",		-- Earthquake (Glyph of Unstable Earth)
	[8034]   = "Snare",		-- Frostbrand Attack
	[8056]   = "Snare",		-- Frost Shock
	[51490]  = "Snare",		-- Thunderstorm
	[8178]   = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Grounding Totem Effect (Grounding Totem)
	-- Shaman Primal Earth Elemental
	[118345] = "CC",		-- Pulverize
	-- Warlock
	[710]    = "CC",		-- Banish
	[54786]  = "CC",		-- Demonic Leap (Metamorphosis)
	[5782]   = "CC",		-- Fear
	[118699] = "CC",		-- Fear
	[130616] = "CC",		-- Fear (Glyph of Fear)
	[5484]   = "CC",		-- Howl of Terror
	[22703]  = "CC",		-- Infernal Awakening
	[6789]   = "CC",		-- Mortal Coil
	[132412] = "CC",		-- Seduction (Grimoire of Sacrifice)
	[30283]  = "CC",		-- Shadowfury
	[104045] = "CC",		-- Sleep (Metamorphosis)
	[132409] = "Silence",		-- Spell Lock (Grimoire of Sacrifice)
	[31117]  = "Silence",		-- Unstable Affliction
	[18223]  = "Snare",		-- Curse of Exhaustion
	[47960]  = "Snare",		-- Shadowflame
	[110913] = "Other",		-- Dark Bargain
	[104773] = "Other",		-- Unending Resolve
	-- Warlock Pets
	[89766]  = "CC",		-- Axe Toss (Felguard/Wrathguard)
	[115268] = "CC",		-- Mesmerize (Shivarra)
	[6358]   = "CC",		-- Seduction (Succubus)
	[115782] = "Silence",		-- Optical Blast (Observer)
	[24259]  = "Silence",		-- Spell Lock (Felhunter)
	[118093] = "Disarm",		-- Disarm (Voidwalker/Voidlord)
	-- Warrior
	[7922]   = "CC",		-- Charge Stun
	[118895] = "CC",		-- Dragon Roar
	[5246]   = "CC",		-- Intimidating Shout (aoe)
	[20511]  = "CC",		-- Intimidating Shout (targeted)
	[132168] = "CC",		-- Shockwave
	[107570] = "CC",		-- Storm Bolt
	[105771] = "CC",		-- Warbringer
	[18498]  = "Silence",		-- Silenced - Gag Order
	[676]    = "Disarm",		-- Disarm
	[107566] = "Root",		-- Staggering Shout
	[1715]   = "Snare",		-- Hamstring
	[12323]  = "Snare",		-- Piercing Howl
	[129923] = "Snare",		-- Sluggish (Glyph of Hindering Strikes)
	[137637] = "Snare",		-- Warbringer
	[46924]  = "Immune",		-- Bladestorm
	[23920]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Spell Reflection
	[114028] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Mass Spell Reflection
	[18499]  = "Other",		-- Berserker Rage
	-- Other
	[30217]  = "CC",		-- Adamantite Grenade
	[67769]  = "CC",		-- Cobalt Frag Bomb
	[30216]  = "CC",		-- Fel Iron Bomb
	[107079] = "CC",		-- Quaking Palm
	[13327]  = "CC",		-- Reckless Charge
	[20549]  = "CC",		-- War Stomp
	[25046]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Energy)
	[28730]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Mana)
	[50613]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Runic Power)
	[69179]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Rage)
	[80483]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Focus)
	[129597] = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Chi)
	[39965]  = "Root",		-- Frost Grenade
	[55536]  = "Root",		-- Frostweave Net
	[13099]  = "Root",		-- Net-o-Matic
	[1604]   = "Snare",		-- Dazed
	-- PvE
	--[123456]  = "PvE",		-- not real, just an example
}
```

I think thats enough?

----------


## paintpauller

> thx, but thats not what im searching for  im mean a list like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local slowImmun = {
> 1044,
> 46924,
> 47585,
> ...


nice catch!, if you added them all from the addon then I think that should be good.
PS: If it were me I would put the spell comments into your code, makes for a much better read and later on when you want to change/edit it you will be grateful you took the time =D

----------


## osbornx22

Yes, but its also not complete (see http://de.wowhead.com/spell=116947). I miss "snare immun", "melee immun", etc.

----------


## diesall

PQInterface updated v2.12 (download on the wiki)

 added slash commands: "/PQI help" ingame for more help fixed string parsing issues, config table entries with color codes and other non alphanumeric characters should now throughput to variables properly

----------


## Techz

Whats the best software to use to run 2 wow's together with pqr so i can like multi box with it but only follow keystrokes so he moves where i move to run 2 ranged dps in lfr together anyone help me out?

----------


## Gabbz

i made a post about it in profiles forum. Search that

----------


## Gabbz

> Whats the best software to use to run 2 wow's together with pqr so i can like multi box with it but only follow keystrokes so he moves where i move to run 2 ranged dps in lfr together anyone help me out?


You mailed me an question but your mail is full so cant reply.

Go here

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ng-thread.html ([PQR] MultiBoxing Thread)
and check the posts. If you still need help post it in that thread and ill answer as best i can.

----------


## Techz

ok thanks Gabbz i will check it out

----------


## fish221171

Guys,

PQR utterly rocks and some of the profiles you push out are superb. Do we know if PQR v3.0 is still being worked on? I read somewhere that Xelper was working on something.

Thanks

----------


## imdasandman

> I would be extremely surprised if he even released updated offsets for 5.2 let alone a full blown 3.0 update


The v3 I dunno about but he always releases live offsets usually within hours of a patch going live.


So no one listen to failroad known as spinnn right now 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## paintpauller

> PQInterface updated v2.12 (download on the wiki)
> 
>  added slash commands: "/PQI help" ingame for more help fixed string parsing issues, config table entries with color codes and other non alphanumeric characters should now throughput to variables properly


Thanks for the update, loving the new slash commands and the ability to use colors in variables!
would it be possible to have the addon update when I set a variable in PQR for instance if I have PQI_AlphaUtilities_Utility_enable checked in PQI then set it to false in the code it will stay checked in PQI.
also im having a issue with saving sets the way I have it coded.
I have a option called Modular UI and when checked it will look at what Utility is selected then load the PQI config with only options pertaining to that Utility, if Modular UI is unchecked then it will load a PQI config with all options pertaining to every Utility. 
I sent you a mail with my Beta build if you have time I would appreciate it if you had a look to see if there was something I could add/change to my profile to get them to save properly or if there is something that you could add to PQI to allow it to work. if you dont have time or cant think of a way to allow it to work with saves I understand and will find a work around, I just really like the way it looks and being able to show options based on what you are doing is quite nice!

afterthought if you dont know how to allow it to work this way then would it be possible to add a variable to every Ability, Widget, & Hotkey to show | hide them!? that would be great!

----------


## diesall

> Thanks for the update, loving the new slash commands and the ability to use colors in variables!
> would it be possible to have the addon update when I set a variable in PQR for instance if I have PQI_AlphaUtilities_Utility_enable checked in PQI then set it to false in the code it will stay checked in PQI.
> also im having a issue with saving sets the way I have it coded.
> I have a option called Modular UI and when checked it will look at what Utility is selected then load the PQI config with only options pertaining to that Utility, if Modular UI is unchecked then it will load a PQI config with all options pertaining to every Utility. 
> I sent you a mail with my Beta build if you have time I would appreciate it if you had a look to see if there was something I could add/change to my profile to get them to save properly or if there is something that you could add to PQI to allow it to work. if you dont have time or cant think of a way to allow it to work with saves I understand and will find a work around, I just really like the way it looks and being able to show options based on what you are doing is quite nice!
> 
> afterthought if you dont know how to allow it to work this way then would it be possible to add a variable to every Ability, Widget, & Hotkey to show | hide them!? that would be great!


I have another window coming to PQInterface, which is a script window, which will look much like the rotation configurator, but you cycle through various scripts eg. disenchanting, milling etc... which will all have there own bunch of options and a start stop button , no need to use an interrupt profile, having a quick look at the interrupt profile you sent me , most of what you are trying to do is built into it already

----------


## paintpauller

> I have another window coming to PQInterface, which is a script window, which will look much like the rotation configurator, but you cycle through various scripts eg. disenchanting, milling etc... which will all have there own bunch of options and a start stop button , no need to use an interrupt profile, having a quick look at the interrupt profile you sent me , most of what you are trying to do is built into it already


cool, came back to wow just a couple of days ago and saw that there was a new PQI and wanted to update my Alpha Utilities to support it =D. the milling, disenchanting, prospecting, and farming is just what I had before and I wanted to get it all to working with PQI before adding any new features I had in mind to it. seeing how in all future releases it will require PQI I will most likely remove the Utilities added by PQI. either way I wold still like to get the Modular UI working =D 

BTW: Everything that I sent you is working except saving profiles with Modular UI enabled and Mill Cata Herbs which I just finished adding.

----------


## osbornx22

Class Abilities - Spells - WowDB

----------


## paintpauller

> Class Abilities - Spells - WowDB


NICE find!

----------


## osbornx22

:Frown:  but its still too much and there are many spells from players, which are not categorized as player spells.

But take this example:

Hamstring - Baseline - Warrior - Class Abilities - Spells - WowDB
or
http://www.wowhead.com/spell=1715

How they read the effect type buff debuff:

Decrease Run Speed
Mechanic: snared
Amount: 50%

Is it possible to get this ingame?

----------


## Rubim

> PQInterface updated v2.12 (download on the wiki)
> 
>  added slash commands: "/PQI help" ingame for more help fixed string parsing issues, config table entries with color codes and other non alphanumeric characters should now throughput to variables properly


PQI:IsSpec dont work on NON-ENGLISH clients.

----------


## Kinkeh

> PQI:IsSpec dont work on NON-ENGLISH clients.


I think a good solution for him would be just to change the written class name to the class number. Universal that way.

----------


## Linda570

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## leetspeaker

With what should i start to grab these things, that in offsets files? Would be nice if someone point me direction.

----------


## Trosik

Made a thread about it and got no replies (At this point, a negative answer would be better than nothing) so I'll ask once here, does a 4.3.4 PQR exist? If so would anyone happen to have it?

----------


## firepong

> Made a thread about it and got no replies (At this point, a negative answer would be better than nothing) so I'll ask once here, does a 4.3.4 PQR exist? If so would anyone happen to have it?


What offsets is that one using? I have every offset since 4.1 save on my system. I can give you the offsets, but you will have to write the profile yourself to the given class.

----------


## dklcfr

> What offsets is that one using? I have every offset since 4.1 save on my system. I can give you the offsets, but you will have to write the profile yourself to the given class.


pretty sure that's 15595

----------


## diesall

> PQI:IsSpec dont work on NON-ENGLISH clients.


it was never intended to be used outside the sample deathknight profile included as it uses a localized string,to which blizzard dosnt have localized lookup for, if enough people want to actually use this function i can add localization built in, for now if you want to test the sample profile open the abilities xml for it and search and replace


```
PQI:IsSpec(&amp;apos;Blood&amp;apos;)
```

with your localized word for the specialization, so for example french would be


```
PQI:IsSpec(&amp;apos;Sang&amp;apos;)
```

 You will need to do the same for frost to its localized name


```
PQI:IsSpec(&amp;apos;Frost&amp;apos;)
```

----------


## firepong

Offsets_15595.xml

Theres the offsets ot 15595. Now if you want to use them, either search for old profiles that worked with Cata or make your own man. Pick your poison.

----------


## OnionsTich

:Mad:  Is 5.2 Offsets coming soon?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Is 5.2 Offsets coming soon?


No. There are no PTR offsets and there most likely never will be for the rest of this run(a week..). My guess is Xelper is too busy to maintain these constant PTR releases and without build dumps for IDA going out, it would take him longer to get them and in the end, it's not worth it for only a week left. If people want them, they would have gotten them but as I said, no database dumps = people probably brush it off and not care. You can expect Xelper to release offsets when the patch actually goes live as he always does.

----------


## Rubim

> it was never intended to be used outside the sample deathknight profile included as it uses a localized string,to which blizzard dosnt have localized lookup for, if enough people want to actually use this function i can add localization built in, for now if you want to test the sample profile open the abilities xml for it and search and replace
> 
> 
> ```
> PQI:IsSpec(&amp;apos;Blood&amp;apos;)
> ```
> 
> with your localized word for the specialization, so for example french would be
> 
> ...


I am aware, i did a function to help me with that:

GetSpecialization blablabla.
if 1 then Frost
if 2 then blood
if 3 the unholy
then check manualy

----------


## diesall

> I am aware, i did a function to help me with that:
> 
> GetSpecialization blablabla.
> if 1 then Frost
> if 2 then blood
> if 3 the unholy
> then check manualy


yeah ive removed the function in the latest build and just use a call straight GetSpecialization() from my ability code to the number reference

----------


## Rocketbird

I don't remember who posted interrupt profile for argent tournament pony fights, but because of him I have started to do those dailies again as I don't have all pets and mounts. But then I have asked myself "why not automate more quests?"

So for now 
The Fate Of The Fallen - not ideal yet you will still have to pick up quest items from ground and target right mob.
Get Kraken! - just target right mobs and flaming spears will start flying.
Ornolf The Scarred - when will you land on his ship and dismount all job will be done for you.
The Light's Mercy - just target right mobs.

I will add more quest when I'll get them (except "A Leg Up" and "Breakfast Of Champions" because of codding skill limitation  :Frown:  )
Also I'll probably add: quest complete function with taking Champion's Purse and after that opening them all and teleporting back to AT ground when all quests are done and tabard will not be on CD.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n05we1npgw..._INTERRUPT.rar

----------


## js1974

So apparently there are quite a few of the Profile threads for certain authors that require 15 Rep to post in. While I can see what they are trying to do I think limiting the ability to provide good feedback is sort of lame. Maybe it's just me but anyone else having his problem? It's not all authors so far only 3-4. Yes I saw the sticky that says it's the entire sub forum but that just isn't the case.

Maybe that is how it is supposed to be and it's not functioning right, But I guess I will just pm those people with feedback and hope for the best.

----------


## qq12345

> So apparently there are quite a few of the Profile threads for certain authors that require 15 Rep to post in. While I can see what they are trying to do I think limiting the ability to provide good feedback is sort of lame. Maybe it's just me but anyone else having his problem? It's not all authors so far only 3-4. Yes I saw the sticky that says it's the entire sub forum but that just isn't the case.
> 
> Maybe that is how it is supposed to be and it's not functioning right, But I guess I will just pm those people with feedback and hope for the best.


hoping its temporary here!
I myself dont have much posts/rep since I won't post unless I feel I have something big to contribute/share

----------


## js1974

> hoping its temporary here!
> I myself dont have much posts/rep since I won't post unless I feel I have something big to contribute/share


Exactly, I mean I don't spam non sense or ask questions that the search function answers but I realize a lot of people do. But I've had an account for 5 years and post in forums that are relevant to me. By putting this Rep requirement to post in the most common forum I use I have pretty much no way to get rep except buying it and ya that's not happening.

Oh well their rules I just hope they realize this isn't the right way to go sooner or later.

----------


## ikool

> hoping its temporary here!
> I myself dont have much posts/rep since I won't post unless I feel I have something big to contribute/share





> Exactly, I mean I don't spam non sense or ask questions that the search function answers but I realize a lot of people do. But I've had an account for 5 years and post in forums that are relevant to me. By putting this Rep requirement to post in the most common forum I use I have pretty much no way to get rep except buying it and ya that's not happening.
> 
> Oh well their rules I just hope they realize this isn't the right way to go sooner or later.


---------------------------

/sign

----------


## imdasandman

> So apparently there are quite a few of the Profile threads for certain authors that require 15 Rep to post in. While I can see what they are trying to do I think limiting the ability to provide good feedback is sort of lame. Maybe it's just me but anyone else having his problem? It's not all authors so far only 3-4. Yes I saw the sticky that says it's the entire sub forum but that just isn't the case.
> 
> Maybe that is how it is supposed to be and it's not functioning right, But I guess I will just pm those people with feedback and hope for the best.


If you look in the rule thread I posted an alternative suggestion. Because most of us were the same way as y'all with less than 15 rep when I posted my edited rotations.. I suggest posting this feedback in that new sticky thread 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ashdale

Yea, well that's great fun, just tried posting to Vachiusa's post regarding his holy pally, just got done doing LFR and Tslong has some errors in the code on healing the dragon and took the time to go over the code and see how it can be optimized and made to work, BUT cant post in his thread anymore. Guess since I only post once in a great while when I have some changes and include code ideas, I'm punished, guess I should be failroad and do 10-20 random worthless posts. Oh well hopefully this changes, as it kills the incentive to help and be helpful community.

----------


## qq12345

> Yea, well that's great fun, just tried posting to Vachiusa's post regarding his holy pally, just got done doing LFR and Tslong has some errors in the code on healing the dragon and took the time to go over the code and see how it can be optimized and made to work, BUT cant post in his thread anymore. Guess since I only post once in a great while when I have some changes and include code ideas, I'm punished, guess I should be failroad and do 10-20 random worthless posts. Oh well hopefully this changes, as it kills the incentive to help and be helpful community.


pm them directly for now, I guess :P

----------


## js1974

> If you look in the rule thread I posted an alternative suggestion. Because most of us were the same way as y'all with less than 15 rep when I posted my edited rotations.. I suggest posting this feedback in that new sticky thread 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Can't post in the new sticky thread either lol

----------


## maplent

So I'm having a little issue here. I'm trying to level up a demonology warlock (he's level 83 at the moment), and for some reason the 2 profiles I've used, Nova and Soapbox, don't seem to work with him. I can enable them, but when I'm in combat they just don't do anything. Anyone else have an issue like this and find a fix?

----------


## kuukuu

> So I'm having a little issue here. I'm trying to level up a demonology warlock (he's level 83 at the moment), and for some reason the 2 profiles I've used, Nova and Soapbox, don't seem to work with him. I can enable them, but when I'm in combat they just don't do anything. Anyone else have an issue like this and find a fix?


The profiles likely require you to be 90 to function correctly. Try removing abilities you don't have from the rotation and see what happens.

----------


## maplent

I tried that, and they still weren't working. Then I installed PQInterface to see what spell they were trying to use, which was Hand of Gul'dan.... which I had forgotten I was glyphed into. Took out the glyph, and they work perfectly now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## reapagedk

I had no problem leveling my lokc using Nova but I started using it at lvl 85 just took out the final tier talent

----------


## visitor

> Yea, well that's great fun, just tried posting to Vachiusa's post regarding his holy pally, just got done doing LFR and Tslong has some errors in the code on healing the dragon and took the time to go over the code and see how it can be optimized and made to work, BUT cant post in his thread anymore. Guess since I only post once in a great while when I have some changes and include code ideas, I'm punished, guess I should be failroad and do 10-20 random worthless posts. Oh well hopefully this changes, as it kills the incentive to help and be helpful community.


failroad is the reason for the changes... since he kept creating new accounts and spammed the posts with his princesslike attitude and flaming. From how I read it, the rule is temporary. IF you have something constructive (meaning ways to improve rotations) you can pm it to me and I will quote your reply into the threads. It is unfortunate that the change in rules affect the wrong people,, but I can see why it was done (endless flaming and complaining from leechers and fagroad acting like a ........ )

----------


## KuRIoS

> Exactly, I mean I don't spam non sense or ask questions that the search function answers but I realize a lot of people do. But I've had an account for 5 years and post in forums that are relevant to me. By putting this Rep requirement to post in the most common forum I use I have pretty much no way to get rep except buying it and ya that's not happening.
> 
> Oh well their rules I just hope they realize this isn't the right way to go sooner or later.


If you have been here for 5 years without getting measly 15 rep..... then..... yeah.... 
This is temporary though.. Don't worry  :Smile: 
And as visitor says, if you have any changes/optimizations that you would like to contribute to the threads, then send them to me.. Also if you wish to create a new thread (For a new profile) send me a pm too and we will work it out  :Wink:  
Anyone found to be REPTRADING will receive a massive -rep, infractionpoints and/or a ban  :Smile:

----------


## Feldeath

Hi there, 
I have a problem whyle trying to modify the Heart Strike ability from Nova's Blood tanking rotation, I'm doing it ike this but nothing happens, what am-I doing wrong ?
I've tryed with PQInterface, and it doesn't even try to use it.
Made a blank rotation with only this, still nothing.



```
--55050  : Heart Strike
--114866 : Soul Reaper
local TarHPp = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100

if PQR_SpellAvailable(55050)
	and PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target")
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(55050), "target") == 1 then
		BR1start, BR1duration, BR1ready = GetRuneCooldown(1)
		BR2start, BR2duration, BR2ready = GetRuneCooldown(2)
		
		if TarHPp > 35
			if BR1ready or BR2ready or select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
				if BR1ready or BR2ready then
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(55050), "target") 
					return true
				elseif select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(55050), "target") 
					return true 
				end
			end
		elseif TarHPp <= 35
			if BR1ready or BR2ready or select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
				if BR1ready or BR2ready then
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114866), "target") 
					return true
				elseif select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114866), "target") 
					return true 
				end
			end
		end
end
```


Thanks for the help

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Glad to see the rules change, even if temporary, to eliminate the flaming etc. that Failroad engaged us all in. It was disappointing to come in here and see pages of bickering, etc. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to all the profile writers for their continued support.

I'm planning on attempting to make a few code changes to Failroads existing profile to make ready for 5.2 and was wondering if anyone like Rep or Nerder were doing the same. I'm not a great coder but wanted to see if the changes I plan on making would adversly affect the profile. Rep/Nerd do you guys have any plans on working on updating you fury profiles for 5.2?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Glad to see the rules change, even if temporary, to eliminate the flaming etc. that Failroad engaged us all in. It was disappointing to come in here and see pages of bickering, etc. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to all the profile writers for their continued support.
> 
> I'm planning on attempting to make a few code changes to Failroads existing profile to make ready for 5.2 and was wondering if anyone like Rep or Nerder were doing the same. I'm not a great coder but wanted to see if the changes I plan on making would adversly affect the profile. Rep/Nerd do you guys have any plans on working on updating you fury profiles for 5.2?


I know a lot of devs that are looking to make fury war profiles, can't speak for the current ones though. If you ever need help with code or whatevs feel free to PM me anytime  :Smile: .

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Kinkeh,

Thanks bro, as I'm finding out, because of the rule changes I'm unable to post on other's profile threads i.e. Cute's and a few others. It sucks since I've been quite a feedback and suggestion giver to the warrior profilers out there, Failroad, BossQ (so miss him). Nearing 50 posts and only 2 rep  :Frown:  Oh well, hopefully the rep requirement will be lowered soon so I can post. Thanks for the offer of code help, will post here if I'm stuck on anything.

----------


## osbornx22

> That’s one small step for man… one… giant leap for mankind.


Short preview of the file with over 50k spells (~ 2 MB).



```
local type = {
[2096] = 1,		-- Mind Vision
[30019] = 1,		-- Control Piece
[37754] = 1,		-- Through The Eyes of Gorefiend
[40789] = 1,		-- Zoom Out
[40792] = 1,		-- Zoom In
[79580] = 12,		-- Overhead Smash
[79612] = 12,		-- Submarine Intro
[79630] = 12,		-- Drakonid Rush
[79725] = 12,		-- High-Security Shadow Prison
[79764] = 12,		-- Tripped Giant
[79766] = 12,		-- Consume Life Energy
[79767] = 12,		-- Consume Life Energy
[79768] = 12,		-- Consume Life Energy
}
```

Complete list here:

Multiupload.nl - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

All Spells with a buff or debuff. For example:

[1715] = 33, -- Hamstring

Means the spell with the name "hamsting" and the spellID "1715" has the debuff/buff type effect of 33.

Buff/Debuff type 33 means "Decrease Run Speed".

You can get the type code meaning here:

Class Abilities - Spells - WowDB

There are many things, wich we can do with this list  :Smile:  For example:



```
local function hasType(unit, type)
	for x = 1, 40 do
		local temp = select(11,UnitDebuff(unit,x))
		
		if temp == nil then
			break
		elseif types[temp] == type then
			return true
		end			
	end
	
	return false
end

local function hasSlow(unit)
	return hasType(unit, 33)
end

print(hasSlow("target"))
```

The only problem is maybe the size, dont know  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep you when I get off cd, osbourne! thats a nice list you put together!

----------


## Timekill

@bestdamnwarrior i feel u on the rep thing although i can see the need

on another note loving pqr an wondering how hard it will be to update profiles to 5,2 specifically demonology warlock(using soap profile which may not be updated) ....being my lock is in a raid team and i will need to get it going as soon as possible

does any have any info on this... if you can point me in the right direction i will try an stumble my way through it

oh an thx Kinkeh for the help last week +rep

----------


## aghost917

any way to get pqr interrupt to work on channeling (like on monks)

----------


## weyounthree

Is there any possibility to get an enemy's x,y map coordinates from PQR?
Yesterday I was trying to create a function to check facing.

I used GetPlayerMapPosition() to retrieve x,y coordinates, but obviously it cannot be applied on "target".
Following is my code:



```
CheckFacing = nil
function CheckFacing(t, range)
	t = t or "target"
	if range == nil then
		range = math.rad(range)
	else
		range = math.rad(90) -- 90 degree facing limit
	end

	if not UnitExists(t) then return false end
	
	local rad, lower, upper = nil, nil, nil
	local x1, y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")
	local x2, y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(t)
	local face = GetPlayerFacing()
	
	local x = x2 - x1
	local y = y2 - y1
	
	if (x == 0 and y == 0) then return true end -- we are directly inside the target ... return true
	
	if (x == 0) then
		if (y > 0) then
			rad = 0
		elseif (y < 0) then
			rad = math.pi
		end
	elseif (y < 0) then
		rad = math.pi - math.atan(x/y)
	elseif (x > 0) then
		rad = 2*math.pi - math.atan(x/y)
	else
		rad = math.atan(x/y) * -1
	end
	
	lower = (rad - range) % (2*math.pi)
	upper = (rad + range) % (2*math.pi)
	
	if (lower < upper) then
	  return (face < upper and face > lower)
	else
	  return (face > lower) or (face < upper)
	end
end
```

This code might still be useful though. Thinking of a monk's chi torpedo, where you might want to check how many people are in a cone (with fixed degree) in front of you.
You might check it with an function of this type (this will get the number of friendly players in a cone of 20 degrees in front of you):



```
local mode = (IsInRaid() and "raid") or (IsInGroup() and "party")
local max = GetNumGroupMembers()
local count = 0

for i=1, max do
	if CheckFacing(mode..i, 10) then count = count + 1 end
end

print(count)
```

----------


## paintpauller

> *Alpha Utilities has finally been updated for the new PQI.
> If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
> -- -- Beta Build -- --
> Please submit bugs to me here:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2685082 ([PQR] Alpha Utilities - Farming, Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, Quests & More!)
> -- -- Beta Build -- --**Features in this release of Alpha Utilities include:
> · Full support for PQI and its new UI
> · The ability to run Xelper’s Interrupt in the background
> · A Modular UI (there is a bug ATM when using Modular UI, PQI will NOT save any changes made to utility specific options)
> ...


Attachment 12852Attachment 12853Attachment 12854Attachment 12855Attachment 12856

Alpha Utilities has been updated to 3.0.0
Please send all bugs suggestions and questions to my thread!
Hope you all enjoy!

----------


## piratepetey

> Is there any possibility to get an enemy's x,y map coordinates from PQR?
> Yesterday I was trying to create a function to check facing.
> 
> I used GetPlayerMapPosition() to retrieve x,y coordinates, but obviously it cannot be applied on "target".
> Following is my code:
> <snip>


Any reason why you can't use the built in PQR_UnitFacing?

----------


## Rocketbird

@paintpauller: i could not post in your profile  :Frown:  so I'll post it here maybe someone will also need this :P 

I have updated onay's code for tradeskills you can check it because its bit better than yours (its not hardcoded like yours) and it have inks making codded in.
it will mill all gherbs not just the one you have, and will make all common inks and dream ink. Only problem with it is when making items from tradeskills it spams open/close tradeskill window. Also it can be changed for other skills like jc/prospecting/tailoring. DE part is same like yours I think.

So please check it and add to your profile if you want.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mah7emnf60..._Rotations.rar

@all others: 1 more thing if you download something from me plz drop some info about it  :Smile: 

lolz if you have downloaded it before this edit please make sure to delete 79249 from JC ability from first line "tomake" because it's tome of clear mind forgot to delete it before I have uploaded this profile. I needed it for some testing reasons.

----------


## n00bch0p

Is there a way to make an ability to perform the following actions for fire mage?

On Pyroblast! proc i want it to frost nova then deep freeze then alter time, pyroblast, alter time, pyroblast

Thanks for any help!

----------


## Mavmins

@TeamNova

Could anyone tell me how to get the Demonology profile to use Kil'jadens cunning instead of spamming Fel Flame ? if i remove fel flame from the rotation it doesnt cast anything

thanks

----------


## Aleksonfire

> @TeamNova
> 
> Could anyone tell me how to get the Demonology profile to use Kil'jadens cunning instead of spamming Fel Flame ? if i remove fel flame from the rotation it doesnt cast anything
> 
> thanks


The easiest way to explain this is, most of the abilities have isNovaMoving(may not be exact but shouldn't be hard to find) in the abilities. I had to remove them from each individual ability. Remove fel flame, and check all the code for anything with the above code mentioned.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Is there a way to make an ability to perform the following actions for fire mage?
> 
> On Pyroblast! proc i want it to frost nova then deep freeze then alter time, pyroblast, alter time, pyroblast
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Just A Note first... This is not the actual code. I will edit it later if you don't know the lua either, but I'm at work

if (pyroblast buff check, target)
then cast frostnova
end

if (buff for frozen from frost nova, target)
then cast deep freeze
end

If (deep frozen like a turkey, target) and spellavailable(altertime)
then cast alter time
end
elseif spellnotavailable(altertime)
then cast Pyroblast
end

----------


## Mavmins

Thanks, i found if PQR_IsMoving(0.3) then return false end 

3rd edit, im an idiot and its working properly now  :Smile:

----------


## n00bch0p

> Just A Note first... This is not the actual code. I will edit it later if you don't know the lua either, but I'm at work
> 
> if (pyroblast buff check, target)
> then cast frostnova
> end
> 
> if (buff for frozen from frost nova, target)
> then cast deep freeze
> end
> ...


Nice, i see where your going with this. For the Alter Time it's one after the other so:

Alter Time then Pyroblast then Alter Time immediatly after and Pyroblast again (its like a two pice combo, pew pew)

The target needs to have the Pyroblast proc and in a deep freeze before the two pice combo can take place ;]

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Thanks, i found if PQR_IsMoving(0.3) then return false end and removing that gets it casting Soul Fire and Shadow Bolt
> 
> EDIT :changing the code to this
> 
> if PQR_IsMoving(0.3) and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_KC) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_KC),"player")
> end
> 
> 
> EDIT again : kind of works, it does cast KJC now but if it is on CD it wont cast the actual spell and cancels the cast


That's because your condition is not being met. My suggestion is manually use the KC button or set it to one of the action buttons(leftalt or something) and completely remove any moving checks from all abilities. That way even when off cd you can still move and cast(taking the slow debuff of course.) 




> Nice, i see where your going with this. For the Alter Time it's one after the other so:
> 
> Alter Time then Pyroblast then Alter Time immediatly after and Pyroblast again (its like a two pice combo, pew pew)
> 
> The target needs to have the Pyroblast proc and in a deep freeze before the two pice combo can take place ;]


Yup however if you actually want it to cast twice you would need to put that last part in twice that way it will do it twice. I'd make a separate ability though for it and call it Boom Boom Pow or something cool like that and leave the other abilities the same. One thing that you will find here is that in certain cases they are immune to frozen which is why I set it up like above. You want it to check conditions between each step to guarantee you only do it when all conditions are met.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> I can make a fury warrior profile if people interested. I see some people talk about it, I code for a living.


Hey there, yea I'm sure many of us including myself would love to see an updated profile for the upcoming 5.2 patch with the changes coming to fury. I'd be happy to help you test it and give feedback and suggestions. I'm currently in a TOP 25 US guild with BIS gear so I'll be sure to give it a thorough workout. Let me know if there's anything else I can help with.

Good luck and looking forward to seeing your profile when you have time!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey guys i need help, so im trying to use pqr on the new 4.3.4 cata Arena Tourny though i cant get it to recognize the 15955 offsets, it isn't recognizing the character etc.

im sure theres a simple explanation for it eg; wrong pqr version or something, any help would be much appreciated, planning on making many pvp profiles for AT once i get it to work  :Smile: 

thnx

----------


## n00bch0p

When Pyroblast! procs: frost nova, deep freeze, burst trinket, alter time, pyroblast, alter time, pyroblast

Here is a detailed sequence of events for the Fire Mage burst ability. Hopefully some of you are familiar with the process and how Alter Time works. Can anyone collaborate with me to get this working? It will allow me to release my Mage Fire PvP profile to the public.

When Pyroblast! proc [ UnitBuffID("player",4810 :Cool:  ] is up perform the following:

1st: Cast Frost Nova [ Spell ID: 122 ] on target (when in range so that I am able to deep freeze)

2nd: Cast Deep Freeze [ Spell ID: 44572 ] on target (so i can begin burst)

3rd: Use burst trinket (in slot 14)
Cast Alter Time (Start) [ Spell ID: 108978 ]
Cast Pyroblast [ Spell ID: 11366 ]
Cast Alter Time (End) [ Spell ID: 108978 ]
Cast Pyroblast [ Spell ID: 11366 ]

It's this 3rd step I'm having the issue with, making sure it only casts that sequence, and i still want it to cast Pyroblast on procs when Alter Time isn't up.

*Ability Name: Pyroblast (Alter Time)*
if UnitBuffID("player",4810 :Cool:  or UnitBuffID("player",110909) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(10897 :Cool: ,"player")
return true
end
*Actions: /use 14*
*Spell ID: 11366*

----------


## Aleksonfire

> When Pyroblast! procs: frost nova, deep freeze, burst trinket, alter time, pyroblast, alter time, pyroblast
> 
> Here is a detailed sequence of events for the Fire Mage burst ability. Hopefully some of you are familiar with the process and how Alter Time works. Can anyone collaborate with me to get this working? It will allow me to release my Mage Fire PvP profile to the public.
> 
> When Pyroblast! proc [ UnitBuffID("player",4810 ] is up perform the following:
> 
> 1st: Cast Frost Nova [ Spell ID: 122 ] on target (when in range so that I am able to deep freeze)
> 
> 2nd: Cast Deep Freeze [ Spell ID: 44572 ] on target (so i can begin burst)
> ...




Need to separate it out more. After step 2

if UnitBuffID("target",44572) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(10897 :Cool: ,"player")
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(11366),"target")
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(10897 :Cool: ,"player")
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(11366),"target")
elseif UnitBuffID("player",4810 :Cool: 
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(11366),"target")


ALSO as a sidenote. You should probably add mouseover pet freeze and setup the combo to it as well.

----------


## n00bch0p

> Need to separate it out more. After step 2
> 
> if UnitBuffID("target",44572) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(10897,"player")
> then 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(11366),"target")
> then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(10897,"player")
> then 
> ...


This is for Fire Mage.. No pet. I don't think you completely understand what im going for here. I can't be anymore clear, but thanks  :Wink:

----------


## OnionsTich

neeed ret profiles that werk

----------


## n00bch0p

So for the fire mage pvp burst ability - here it is, a little sloppy, but it works:

if UnitBuffID( "player",48108 ) then
return true
end

Ability Name: *Pyroblast (Alter Time)*
Actions: */cancelaura Ice Block|/use 14|/castsequence reset=10 Alter Time, Pyroblast*
Spell ID: *11366*

Now i can work on deep freeze crap zzz..

----------


## paintpauller

> *Alpha Utilities has finally been updated for the new PQI.
> If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
> -- -- Beta Build -- --
> **-- -- Version 3.0.2 -- --**
> Please submit bugs to me here:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2685082 ([PQR] Alpha Utilities - Farming, Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, Quests & More!)
> -- -- Beta Build -- --**Features in this release of Alpha Utilities include:
> · Full support for PQI and its new UI
> · The ability to run Xelper’s Interrupt in the background
> ...


Attachment 12852Attachment 12853Attachment 12854Attachment 12855Attachment 12856
*
Alpha Utilities has been updated to 3.0.2
Please send all bugs suggestions and questions to my thread!
**Hope you all enjoy!

*


> Updated to version 3.0.1
> In this version there is a huge improvement to speed and efficiency when dealing with Runty Plants!
> Updated to version 3.0.2
> Fixed the handling of Runty Plants if you do not succeed the first time
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!

----------


## idonotbot

First and foremost a huge thank you to Xelper and all the profile writers here for such a great tool, you made WoW bearable again  :Smile: 

Been using PQR for a couple of months now, great jobs KMD and Nudex for the profiles I have been using on my hunter and tankadin, donations will wing their way to you both as soon as I find a job.

However, the guild I am raiding with has now asked me to switch to boomkin, and having tried multiple profiles (nerder, nova and sm), none of them seems to be doing the job. Nerder's seems to be the closest, but DPS is still very low compared to manual play, the main reason seems to be timing of moonfire/sunfire not happening in eclipse states. Also for some reason if I enable HS use it doesn't do anything at all, and with incarnation enabled as soon as incarnation is cast the profile stops. I have updated both the nova and nerder files from their respective SVNs this morning to make sure it wasnt something which had already been fixed, but no joy.

The only thing I can think of is that I have an unsupported talent which is screwing things up or that the profile really does have some errors in it somewhere. I know I would have been better posting in Nerder's thread, but hey-ho rules about 15 rep prevent this, so I guess I am looking for advice from either Nerder or someone who uses his boomkin profile, or a suggestion of a working boomkin profile that is up to end game raiding, gutted I missed the boat on Soapbox's profile which I am told is awesome.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help a noob out.

----------


## averykey

Sup, wanted to come back for the new patch. Probably going to roll a new class, but I will still keep up to date on my ret and prot profiles.

What class should I roll? What is looking good for 5.2?

edit: Have there been any big/small changes for ret/prot in the last 5 months that require a re-write?

----------


## daveyboyuk

@averykey demo lookin good for 5.2

----------


## novicane

Hey guys - going to get more involved in my own personal profiles next patch. Any tools i can use to help with my debugging - I want to see what PQR is sending my character and any type LUA errors pqr could be generating.

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey guys - going to get more involved in my own personal profiles next patch. Any tools i can use to help with my debugging - I want to see what PQR is sending my character


Check this out

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Ninjaderp

> First and foremost a huge thank you to Xelper and all the profile writers here for such a great tool, you made WoW bearable again 
> 
> Been using PQR for a couple of months now, great jobs KMD and Nudex for the profiles I have been using on my hunter and tankadin, donations will wing their way to you both as soon as I find a job.
> 
> However, the guild I am raiding with has now asked me to switch to boomkin, and having tried multiple profiles (nerder, nova and sm), none of them seems to be doing the job. Nerder's seems to be the closest, but DPS is still very low compared to manual play, the main reason seems to be timing of moonfire/sunfire not happening in eclipse states. Also for some reason if I enable HS use it doesn't do anything at all, and with incarnation enabled as soon as incarnation is cast the profile stops. I have updated both the nova and nerder files from their respective SVNs this morning to make sure it wasnt something which had already been fixed, but no joy.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that I have an unsupported talent which is screwing things up or that the profile really does have some errors in it somewhere. I know I would have been better posting in Nerder's thread, but hey-ho rules about 15 rep prevent this, so I guess I am looking for advice from either Nerder or someone who uses his boomkin profile, or a suggestion of a working boomkin profile that is up to end game raiding, gutted I missed the boat on Soapbox's profile which I am told is awesome.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help a noob out.



Hey idonotbot and welcome to the PQR-community! I was in your situation and had little options at the time by the end of Dragon Soul, but then Soapbox came and started to release his profiles. I bought his Boomkin-profile and as people have said before it is really good, so if you cannot get in touch with Nerder about his profile (I suggest if u do get him on Skype so you can debug & help him improve it) I think you should purchase Soapbox boomkin-profile.

Cheers

----------


## paintpauller

> *Alpha Utilities has finally been updated for the new PQI.
> If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
> -- -- Beta Build -- --
> **-- -- Version 3.0.3 -- --**
> Please submit bugs to me here:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2685082 ([PQR] Alpha Utilities - Farming, Prospecting, Disenchanting, Milling, Quests & More!)
> -- -- Beta Build -- --**Features in this release of Alpha Utilities include:
> · Full support for PQI and its new UI
> · The ability to run Xelper’s Interrupt in the background
> ...


Attachment 12852Attachment 12853Attachment 12854Attachment 12855Attachment 12856
*
Alpha Utilities has been updated to 3.0.3
Please send all bugs suggestions and questions to my thread!
**Hope you all enjoy!

*



> Updated to version 3.0.1
> In this version there is a huge improvement to speed and efficiency when dealing with Runty Plants!
> Updated to version 3.0.2
> Fixed the handling of Runty Plants if you do not succeed the first time
> Updated to version 3.0.3
> Fixed Milling/Prospecting popup to be properly sized on all monitors
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!

----------


## reapagedk

OK it has come time for my leeching to stop is there anyone that can point me in the direction to write a profile for this I know jack shit about coding.

----------


## idonotbot

> Hey idonotbot and welcome to the PQR-community! I was in your situation and had little options at the time by the end of Dragon Soul, but then Soapbox came and started to release his profiles. I bought his Boomkin-profile and as people have said before it is really good, so if you cannot get in touch with Nerder about his profile (I suggest if u do get him on Skype so you can debug & help him improve it) I think you should purchase Soapbox boomkin-profile.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the warm welcome! I'd love to get my hands on Soapbox's boomkin profile but it seems he has stopped selling it, so I guess if I dont hear back from Nerder I'm gonna be screwed when raid time comes around. Dunno if anyone has any other suggestions to try, or maybe even knows why what is touted as the best boomkin profile around is no longer available, but I'm pretty much out of ideas for now.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Sup, wanted to come back for the new patch. Probably going to roll a new class, but I will still keep up to date on my ret and prot profiles.
> 
> What class should I roll? What is looking good for 5.2?
> 
> edit: Have there been any big/small changes for ret/prot in the last 5 months that require a re-write?


Boomkin is getting buffed and the community could really use a top shelf Lazer Chicken profile  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## reapagedk

@ Idontbot I think I have a copy of soapboxes free one not sure if u have it or not shoot me a pm and I'll send it to ya

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'd love to get my hands on Soapbox's boomkin profile but it seems he has stopped selling it, so I guess if I dont hear back from Nerder I'm gonna be screwed when raid time comes around. Dunno if anyone has any other suggestions to try, or maybe even knows why what is touted as the best boomkin profile around is no longer available, but I'm pretty much out of ideas for now.


I asked him about this some days ago, he stopped supporting it so he isn't selling it anymore but he said he'd make it public on his free profiles thread just not sure when this will happen.

Edit:
@paintpauller Sent you a PM regarding the tangled plants since I can't post in that thread yet ><

----------


## paintpauller

> I asked him about this some days ago, he stopped supporting it so he isn't selling it anymore but he said he'd make it public on his free profiles thread just not sure when this will happen.
> 
> Edit:
> @paintpauller Sent you a PM regarding the tangled plants since I can't post in that thread yet ><


your inbox is full and i can't reply to your PM.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

I've been leveling a druid as Balance, might release it with the rest of my profiles. Here's some code to check out for astral communion.




```
if GetShapeshiftForm() == 5
		and GetSpellCooldown("Starsurge") == 0
		and GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0 
		and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	local bal = UnitPower("player", 8)
	local dir = GetEclipseDirection()
	if bal > -75
			and dir == "moon"
			or bal < 75
			and ( dir == "sun" 
			or dir == "none" ) then
		Cast("Astral Communion", "player")
	else
		if UnitChannelInfo("player") == "Astral Communion" then
			SpellStopCasting()
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> your inbox is full and i can't reply to your PM.


sorry! I should have space now

----------


## billybuffalo

Perhaps this has been asked and answered before, so I apologize for asking it again if it has. Is it possible for me to change the "activation" keys for spells? Example being; I use Vachiusa disc priest profile. It works great but I have to use the Right shift to cast the SS/POH combo. Is it possible for me to change this to the left shift button instead?

----------


## mrbob

Trying to get Starfall to pop with 15 seconds of Incarnation: Chosen of Elune	buff left but after hours of trying and no guides on how to do basic stuff im stuck and need some help.


if UnitBuffID("player", 102560) - GetTime() < 16 then
return true
end


Tried so many different methods without success, so a some help would be appreciated.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Trying to get Starfall to pop with 15 seconds of Incarnation: Chosen of Elune	buff left but after hours of trying and no guides on how to do basic stuff im stuck and need some help.
> 
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player", 102560) - GetTime() < 16 then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> Tried so many different methods without success, so a some help would be appreciated.


You need to define what you're wanting to check in UnitBuff. Take a look at the return arguments API UnitBuff - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft and count from 1 in order from top to bottom, whichever argument you want to check is the number you're going to use in your check.


```

if select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 102560)) - GetTime() <= 15 then   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(48505)))end 


```

----------


## Nerder

> Trying to get Starfall to pop with 15 seconds of Incarnation: Chosen of Elune	buff left but after hours of trying and no guides on how to do basic stuff im stuck and need some help.
> 
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player", 102560) - GetTime() < 16 then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> Tried so many different methods without success, so a some help would be appreciated.


try:

if UnitBuffID("player", 102560) ~= nil
and select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 102560)) - GetTime() <= 15 then
return true
end

----------


## helixhamin

Well, another victim of not having enough rep.
This is for the Team Nova crew.

I have been trying to do a PQR update of your profile, but it keeps telling me that https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...a_Profiles.txt is not a valid URL.
Is there a specific weblink to update? I am hoping to avoid setting up a full SVN download system, since I use multiple computers.

For the other part, I have stopped using failroads profiles given how much of an asshat he has been, so have switched to Nova profiles for my fury warrior.
I know many people have been complaining about fury warriors, but your profile seems to be middle of the road, so ok for now until I can find one that I prefer on pure principle.

However, if I may suggest, I have a couple ideas that could make the fury start performing at least a bit better.

1. Is it possible when spellID 86346 (Colossus Smash) triggers, then spell 18499 (Berserker Rage) will trigger if not on cooldown?
2. If spellID 85288 (Raging Blow) is available, is it possible to do a timer on this, so that it will save it until 86346 (Colossus Smash) if it will be ready in time, and if not, then use 85288 (Raging Blow) without 86346 (Colossus Smash)?
3. Is it possible to put 6544 (Heroic Leap) on an input bind key like lctrl, lshift, lalt? I do miss this with failroads, and hate that I need to halt the profile to use this ability.
4. Is it possible to put the fury single target profile and multiple target profiles together? It seems that no input keys are used, so maybe it can have the toggle for single/aoe like some of the other profiles. It would save a PQR rotation slot.
5. Is it possible to do a cooldown key bind? For burst, I always use spellID 26297 (Berserking) [I am a troll warrior], 1719 (Recklessness), 107574 (Avatar), and 114207 (Skull Banner), then want it to hit 86346 (Colossus Smash) and 18499 (Berserker Rage).
6. It also seems SpellID 114203 (Demoralizing Banner) would be good to put in hotkey.
7. For AOE profile, it seems SpellID 46924 (Bladestorm) would be good to either auto select when available, or to have a hotkey (I prefer hotkey idea since I use it for specific areas where there are 5+ enemies).

Just some suggestions. If Nova team would like, I can try a hand on this, but I may need alot of guidance until I am more familiar with profile making.

----------


## jh16

> Well, another victim of not having enough rep.
> This is for the Team Nova crew.
> 
> I have been trying to do a PQR update of your profile, but it keeps telling me that https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...a_Profiles.txt is not a valid URL.
> Is there a specific weblink to update? I am hoping to avoid setting up a full SVN download system, since I use multiple computers.


Remove the "s" in "https:" then PQR will use it.

----------


## helixhamin

> Remove the "s" in "https:" then PQR will use it.


Thanks jh16, worked ^^. Been trying to figure that out for a long time, I uploaded to my personal website to do it in the past, but with my new router, have not figured out how to allow my webpage to be viewed. Need to figure out which port is being blocked...

I still note though that it does not update beast mastery profile correctly. Is there a problem with the txt file?

----------


## mrbob

> You need to define what you're wanting to check in UnitBuff. Take a look at the return arguments API UnitBuff - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft and count from 1 in order from top to bottom, whichever argument you want to check is the number you're going to use in your check.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 102560)) - GetTime() <= 15 then   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(48505)))end 
> 
> 
> ```



Ahh so simple now it is explained, appreciate your taking time to help, I still got LUA errors with that code though.

Also thanks to Nerder, that code worked, I am unsure as to the reason, calling the buff as nil places it as a number to call the arithmetic?
At least as I learn I now understand the select(7, and the uses of these functions now, thanks.

----------


## jh16

> Thanks jh16, worked ^^. Been trying to figure that out for a long time, I uploaded to my personal website to do it in the past, but with my new router, have not figured out how to allow my webpage to be viewed. Need to figure out which port is being blocked...
> 
> I still note though that it does not update beast mastery profile correctly. Is there a problem with the txt file?


I don't think they have updated their txt file lately as I was getting that error as well. They renamed something and it broke the link without making that change in the txt file. Since the current link in the file goes to a non existent location.

If you want to you can use the txt file that I posted in kuukuu's thread ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013). I've been trying to keep that txt file as up-to-date as possible with all the SVN's I could find from a good portion of the profile devs.  :Smile:

----------


## helixhamin

> I don't think they have updated their txt file lately as I was getting that error as well. They renamed something and it broke the link without making that change in the txt file. Since the current link in the file goes to a non existent location.
> 
> If you want to you can use the txt file that I posted in kuukuu's thread ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013). I've been trying to keep that txt file as up-to-date as possible with all the SVN's I could find from a good portion of the profile devs.


Ok, will try it after I type this.
Nice, looks like you combined all the profiles. Much love <3

----------


## jh16

> Ok, will try it after I type this.
> Nice, looks like you combined all the profiles. Much love <3


There are still plenty that I could add. Just getting the rest of the profile devs to convert over is the problem.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## idonotbot

Ooh did I poke a stick into a hornet's nest, seems there are a few boomkin profiles out there that do parts of the job right now, but I have yet to find one that does it all. AoE stuff, nerder's is great with the mouseover dotting etc, single target, i found the free version of soapbox's to be good. Now if anyone knows how to glue the 2 together and add a toggle key for starfall all would be rosier. If anyone does know of a profile that already does this, please point me in the right direction, paid or not, I really don't care. Alternatively if anyone has the necessary coding knowledge, but not the char I am willing to help with some pretty exhaustive testing and debugging up to heroic raiding level.

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm working on bringing everything up to date on the svn, with 5.2 most likey on march 5th its going to be busy.

----------


## Kinkeh

If there's any PvE unholy dks out there, please PM me so I can give you my skype. Would like to get my profile finished before 5.2. I haven't played a DK since cata so I'm not sure if there's any tips or tricks to add in that I don't already have.  :Smile:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> If there's any PvE unholy dks out there, please PM me so I can give you my skype. Would like to get my profile finished before 5.2. I haven't played a DK since cata so I'm not sure if there's any tips or tricks to add in that I don't already have.


Whoooo!! I love your profiles, I still use your Frost one. I haven't played Unholy since start of cata so I have no tips but I'm sure your profile will be awesome anyway, can't wait!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## reapagedk

is there a forum section about writing pqr profiles so I can learn to start making some?

----------


## billybuffalo

"Perhaps this has been asked and answered before, so I apologize for asking it again if it has. Is it possible for me to change the "activation" keys for spells? Example being; I use Vachiusa disc priest profile. It works great but I have to use the Right shift to cast the SS/POH combo. Is it possible for me to change this to the left shift button instead?"






So no one can reply to this? Figured it would be a simple yes or no......and if it is yes, a brief description on how to do it..

THanks again

----------


## Guinness

> "Perhaps this has been asked and answered before, so I apologize for asking it again if it has. Is it possible for me to change the "activation" keys for spells? Example being; I use Vachiusa disc priest profile. It works great but I have to use the Right shift to cast the SS/POH combo. Is it possible for me to change this to the left shift button instead?"


Billy, type /nova or /novaframe and change them there. Otherwise it's a complicated process to change the defaults if you aren't comfortable with LUA. In Vachiusa's Shaman profile the keys are located in the "-- Init --" section under "Nova_CooldownCheck".



```
Nova_CooldownCheck = {
	{ Mod = 8,	Text = "HealingTideTotem",			Var1 = 1		}, --IsRightShiftKeyDown
	{ Mod = 1,	Text = "PauseRotation",				Var1 = 1		}, --IsLeftShiftKeyDown
	{ Mod = 2,	Text = "Chain_Heal",				Var1 = 1		}, --IsLeftControlKeyDown
	{ Mod = 4,	Text = "DispelRaid",				Var1 = 1		}, --IsLeftAltKeyDown		
	{ Mod = 32, Text = "HealingRain",				Var1 = 1		}, --IsRightAltKeyDown
	{ Mod = 16, Text = "Ascendance",				Var1 = 1		}  --IsRightControlKeyDown
	--{ Mod = 2, Text = "RemoveFromCustomTable",		Var1 = 1		}, --IsLeftControlKeyDown
	--{ Mod = 4, Text = "AddToCustomTable",			Var1 = 1		}  --IsLeftAltKeyDown			
}
```

The values are:
Left Shift = 1Left Ctrl = 2Left Alt = 4Right Shift = 8Right Ctrl = 16Right Alt = 32

Combos end up being what ever the key values add up to. So Left Ctrl + Left Alt would be 6. Hope this helps.

----------


## Guinness

> is there a forum section about writing pqr profiles so I can learn to start making some?


Reap basically how almost everyone here started was by looking at other people profiles, asking questions in the MAIN PQR thread or PM's. Also This 500+ page thread has a lot of great questions and answers. Take your time by going over the thread. The old thread also has a ton of Gold in it. But no there is no dedicated thread. Additionally it might be frowned upon to ask questions in the PQR thread. If you feel more comfortable use the subforum "WoW Bots Questions & Requests". Hope that helped.

----------


## billybuffalo

Thank you so much!

----------


## iceymot

> Ahh so simple now it is explained, appreciate your taking time to help, I still got LUA errors with that code though.
> 
> Also thanks to Nerder, that code worked, I am unsure as to the reason, calling the buff as nil places it as a number to call the arithmetic?
> At least as I learn I now understand the select(7, and the uses of these functions now, thanks.



try 
if UnitBuffID("player", 102560) and select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 102560)) - GetTime() <= 15 then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(48505)))
end

----------


## paintpauller

is there a alternative to:



```

--Firepongs PQR_UnitDistance--Var1 = Target--Var2 = Playerfunction PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)    if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then        local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))        local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))        local w = 100000        local h = 100000        local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)        return distance    endend 


```

to check distance of your target? im working on something that will auto interact with my target but i dont want it spamming "you need to be closer to interact with that target." all the time. I even tried limiting how often it does the distance check but at 1.25 second intervals there is still FPS lag and if i go much higher then it defeats the purpose.



```

if dontCheck == nil then    dontCheck = 0endif UnitExists("target") and not UnitIsDead("target") then    if dontCheck < GetTime() then        dontCheck = 0        targetDistance = PQR_UnitDistance("target", "player")        if targetDistance <= 5.5 then            InteractUnit("target")             dontCheck = (GetTime()) + 1.25        end    endend 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> is there a alternative to:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Firepongs PQR_UnitDistance--Var1 = Target--Var2 = Playerfunction PQR_UnitDistance(var1, var2)    if UnitExists(var1) and not UnitIsDead(var1) then        local x1 , y1 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var1)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var1))        local x2 , y2 = select(1,PQR_UnitInfo(var2)), select(2,PQR_UnitInfo(var2))        local w = 100000        local h = 100000        local distance = sqrt(min(x1 - x2, w - (x1 - x2))^2 + min(y1 - y2, h - (y1-y2))^2)        return distance    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


what spell are you trying to cast at that distance?

----------


## paintpauller

> what spell are you trying to cast at that distance?


Im not trying to cast a spell, but auto interact with my target if im in interacting range eg 5.5.
but mainly trying to avoid the spam of "_you need to be closer to interact with that target."_ the red blizzard Error Message and in general trying to interact with a unit that Im not in range of

----------


## js1974

> Sup, wanted to come back for the new patch. Probably going to roll a new class, but I will still keep up to date on my ret and prot profiles.
> 
> What class should I roll? What is looking good for 5.2?
> 
> edit: Have there been any big/small changes for ret/prot in the last 5 months that require a re-write?


Some changes to Ret I moved over to WW from Ret was a great move class plays exactly the same but it's actually fun again. Ret got a few changes buff to SoL probably being the biggest.

----------


## kuukuu

> Im not trying to cast a spell, but auto interact with my target if im in interacting range eg 5.5.
> but mainly trying to avoid the spam of "_you need to be closer to interact with that target."_ the red blizzard Error Message and in general trying to interact with a unit that Im not in range of


CheckInteractDistance() won't work for that? It has a couple different ranges if one fits what you need and it doesn't cause FPS lag.




> Some changes to Ret I moved over to WW from Ret was a great move class plays exactly the same but it's actually fun again. Ret got a few changes buff to SoL probably being the biggest.


Avenging Wrath got dropped down to a 2 min CD too. Soooooo looking forward to more wings!

----------


## Kinkeh

*Unholy Death Knight Rotation - By: Kink*

*Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator - Unholy Death Knight (non-selected talents are up to you)
_Profile currently only supports Unholy Blight and Blood Tap. It was created with general knowledge and guidelines of the current Unholy rotation while taking the changes coming with 5.2 into account, with that being said it will not work with 100% functionality in 5.1 because of those changes (Summon Gargoyle no longer costing runic power and Plague strike now applying Frost Fever)._
*PQI 2.0.0 is required for customization!*
*Download:* Unholy Infusion - SVN Depository
*Skype:* iiKink (Feel free to contact me on skype or through a PM about feedback or suggestions, always looking to make changes for the better as the current profile was created on my own knowledge and there may be better ways of doing things)
*Features:*
-- *Single Target Rotation*
---- The main priority of the single target rotation is to get your ghoul into Dark Transformation and maintain it throughout the fight, while it is transformed the profile conserves RP to blow as soon as the buff drops so we can start building SI stacks up again. It also maintains DnD during single target so make sure to have your mouse hovering over the thing you're smacking! (can be disabled, but not optimal to do so)
-- *AoE Rotation*
---- The AoE rotation prioritizes getting 4 death runes using Festering Strike (if enabled) then maintains Blood Boil and DnD (Scourge strike if DnD is of cooldown). Dumps RP with Death Coil to keep Dark Transformation rolling.
-- *Defensive and Offensive/Racial Cooldowns*
---- Fully supports the use of defensive cooldowns(Healthstone, IBF, Death Pact, etc) at the selected health percentage if enabled through the PQI settings. Also maintains offensive/racial cooldowns(Blood Fury, Rocket Barrage, Unholy Frenzy, Gargoyle, etc).
-- *Key Bindings*
---- Changeable Keys for things such as Anti-Magic Zone, Death and Decay, Pestilence and more.


*Change Log - Current Version: 1.0.1:*
3/5/2013: _Fixed bug with soul reaper..._
3/3/2013: _Released..._

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome Kinkeh ^^ I have given out too much reputation in the last 24h but as soon as Im off cd!

----------


## Weischbier

> *Unholy Death Knight Rotation - By: Kink*
> 
> *Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator - Unholy Death Knight (non-selected talents are up to you)
> _Profile currently only supports Unholy Blight and Blood Tap. It was created with general knowledge and guidelines of the current Unholy rotation while taking the changes coming with 5.2 into account, with that being said it will not work with 100% functionality in 5.1 because of those changes (Summon Gargoyle no longer costing runic power and Plague strike now applying Frost Fever)._
> *PQI 2.0.0 is required for customization!*
> *Download:* Unholy Infusion - SVN Depository
> *Skype:* iiKink (Feel free to contact me about feedback or suggestions, always looking to make changes for the better as the current profile was created on my own knowledge and there may be better ways of doing things)
> *Features:*
> -- *Single Target Rotation*
> ...


Bookmarked!

----------


## kuukuu

Once 5.2 is launched I'll add that to the list Kinkeh.  :Big Grin:

----------


## paintpauller

> CheckInteractDistance() won't work for that? It has a couple different ranges if one fits what you need and it doesn't cause FPS lag.


only wish i could use CheckInteractDistance() looked into it in the start but the ranges options are

Number - A value from 1 to 4:
1 = Inspect, 28 yards
2 = Trade, 11.11 yards
3 = Duel, 9.9 yards
4 = Follow, 28 yards

the range needed to interact with an NPC is 5.5... seeing the name you would think that would check the range for interacting with npc's but it does not =(

----------


## daveyboyuk

@kinkeh looking forward to tryin ur new unholy will +rep when possible

----------


## cassrgs

sorry for my post not being related to pqr, but the gnome over the ghoul on the sig its so freaking cute and cool ^.^

----------


## BallisticJoker

> *Unholy Death Knight Rotation - By: Kink*
> 
> *Recommended Spec:* Talent Calculator - Unholy Death Knight (non-selected talents are up to you)
> _Profile currently only supports Unholy Blight and Blood Tap. It was created with general knowledge and guidelines of the current Unholy rotation while taking the changes coming with 5.2 into account, with that being said it will not work with 100% functionality in 5.1 because of those changes (Summon Gargoyle no longer costing runic power and Plague strike now applying Frost Fever)._
> *PQI 2.0.0 is required for customization!*
> *Download:* Unholy Infusion - SVN Depository
> *Skype:* iiKink (Feel free to contact me on skype or through a PM about feedback or suggestions, always looking to make changes for the better as the current profile was created on my own knowledge and there may be better ways of doing things)
> *Features:*
> -- *Single Target Rotation*
> ...


Hella excited to try this in 5.2!
+repped
EDIT: Rep on CD =(
I know the offsets will be up soon (as they always are clutch!).

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *Unholy Death Knight Rotation - By: Kink*


I love you. Rep+ when I can  :Smile:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

probably a moot point now, but was there a pqr released that worked on the 5.2 ptr?

----------


## travis2861

MMO-Champ just announced 5.2 will be live this week looking forward to the new raids~!

----------


## starl1te

do we know for certain that PQR will work tomorrow in 5.2? Is there someone that knows how to update offsets and will actually release them right away, or at least by Wed. I really need to know for sure since if PQR will be down for a while I have to rearrange a bunch of UI, keybinds etc before I can raid.

----------


## MastaRage

> do we know for certain that PQR will work tomorrow in 5.2? Is there someone that knows how to update offsets and will actually release them right away, or at least by Wed. I really need to know for sure since if PQR will be down for a while I have to rearrange a bunch of UI, keybinds etc before I can raid.


Just stalk Xelper and you can see his latest activity was ~1 hour ago, so he looks awake a ready. Also the Memory Editting section has the latest Binaries up

----------


## starl1te

> Just stalk Xelper and you can see his latest activity was ~1 hour ago, so he looks awake a ready. Also the Memory Editting section has the latest Binaries up



cool thanks. I've been away for about a week and the last time i checked i think xelper was MIA for a long time with no eta on return and there weren't any ptr offsets, that's why i asked without rechecking.

----------


## Guinness

Anyone else get "Offsets_16446.xml" if they update offsets? Not sure if 16446 is PTR or not. I don't think that is the final version number though. Just wondering. There at least seems to be some activity for us to be excited about from Xelper  :Smile: .

----------


## KryoKid

> probably a moot point now, but was there a pqr released that worked on the 5.2 ptr?


Not currently. Xelper will update for 5.2/ As he always updates for new patches  :Smile: . There is however a forum topic somewhere explaining how to get the offsets yourself

----------


## Aleksonfire

> "Perhaps this has been asked and answered before, so I apologize for asking it again if it has. Is it possible for me to change the "activation" keys for spells? Example being; I use Vachiusa disc priest profile. It works great but I have to use the Right shift to cast the SS/POH combo. Is it possible for me to change this to the left shift button instead?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one can reply to this? Figured it would be a simple yes or no......and if it is yes, a brief description on how to do it..
> 
> THanks again


Perhaps if you posted on the profile page instead of here you would have gotten a quicker answer. However if I am correct currently Vachi has the nova frame implemented. If you need to change something you can type /nova and click the cds on the right and change as you wish. If nova frame is not working properly then you can go to ability editor and change the buttons in the coding by changing the cvars for nova_mod()

----------


## Vettic

I posted on another part of the forums just seen that there was a lot more reply's to postings here. If somebody could please help me that would be great.

This is the Code that I am using for Shuriken Toss with 114014 as the spell id 

local CP = GetComboPoints("Player", "Target")
local Stealth = UnitBuffID("Player",1784)

if UnitPower("player") > 20 and not Stealth and CP < 5
and not CheckInteractDistance("target",3) 
then return true end


Although I copied most of the code from Lolmo's Rogue Profile, for deadly toss this isn't working any suggestions?

----------


## jh16

> I posted on another part of the forums just seen that there was a lot more reply's to postings here. If somebody could please help me that would be great.
> 
> This is the Code that I am using for Shuriken Toss with 114014 as the spell id 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local CP = GetComboPoints("Player", "Target")
> local Stealth = UnitBuffID("Player",1784)
> ...


Maybe since it says "Replaces Throw." in the tool tip of Shuriken Toss? Perhaps you will have to have it check if you have talent, I remember seeing the code to check for talents but I don't remember where I saw it. Then if it is true then instead of using Shuriken Toss(114014) try using Throw(121733).

Not sure if this will work but heck it is worth a try.

_Edit: or what antinieu posted in the original thread you asked. :P_

----------


## crystal_tech

> I posted on another part of the forums just seen that there was a lot more reply's to postings here. If somebody could please help me that would be great.
> 
> This is the Code that I am using for Shuriken Toss with 114014 as the spell id 
> 
> local CP = GetComboPoints("Player", "Target")
> local Stealth = UnitBuffID("Player",1784)
> 
> if UnitPower("player") > 20 and not Stealth and CP < 5
> and not CheckInteractDistance("target",3) 
> ...


its a morphed spell so you need to add CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid), [unit, nil]) before the return true

----------


## LazyRaider

how do i actually set up profiles here? I downloaded some from the profiles section but the directions on the front page really are unclear

----------


## Ninjaderp

> how do i actually set up profiles here? I downloaded some from the profiles section but the directions on the front page really are unclear


You put the XML-files in their classes profile-folder and the data-file in the data-folder, is what you usually have to do to install any profile.

----------


## daveyboyuk

can anyone make me a code to do this , dragon roar on middle mouse button spell id 118000

----------


## Kinkeh

> can anyone make me a code to do this , dragon roar on middle mouse button spell id 118000




```

if IsMouseButtonDown(3)and PQR_SpellAvailable(118000) then   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(118000))   return trueend 


```

----------


## daveyboyuk

thx kink ur a star i owe you so much rep but cant cos silly cd on it :'(

----------


## Xelper

PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)

EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.

----------


## Carkas

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)


Nice one, thanks.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)


W00t!!!! Good to hear

----------


## lepdzor

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)


I think I'm in love

----------


## Dimonoff

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)
> 
> EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.


Welcome back :Wink:  3.0, we'll see soon?

----------


## Kinky

Don't bug Xelper too much. He's already doing a lot for us. :P Glad to see you back!

----------


## buntcake72

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)
> 
> EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.


We all love you Xhelper! But I seriously doubt they'll be up at 1PM, let alone the supposed time of 2PM EST. It's patch day, willing to bet nothing will be ready until after 4PM so I think we're in a good spot!

----------


## Guinness

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)
> 
> EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.


Thank you Xelper, for everything you've done by making PQR.

----------


## imdasandman

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)
> 
> EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.


this si ofc if the servers come back up at 11PST .... to those asking why he has to wait to do the offsets.... well some of our offsets we can grab from the function dump posted in the memory editing section, the others we have to be actively loged into the client( with a trial account) with cheat engine so we can get player offest and a couple others... these you cannot really get until you are able to log into the game.

@ Xelper so happy to see you out of the woodworks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weischbier

> PQR offsets should be up by early afternoon. (shortly after US servers come up)
> 
> EDIT: I should be home by 1pm EST, so if servers come up before then the offsets won't be up until shortly after 1pm EST.



Hey man, glad to see you around  :Wink: 

Throw some Hi around when you leave for weeks again! :P

----------


## Oldie

> Thank you Xelper, for everything you've done by making PQR.


Second that. just to share a personal experience I pretty much gave up on WoW until I found this program, it made the game so much less tedious. Kudos to you and all who develop the profiles that we use.

----------


## Shaela

> Second that. just to share a personal experience I pretty much gave up on WoW until I found this program, it made the game so much less tedious. Kudos to you and all who develop the profiles that we use.


Yes, I agree. I have serious carpal tunnel that has turned into RSI (repetitive stress injury) and I have intense pain all the way up my arm and into my shoulder. This program is an immense relief to that pain, and allows me to continue raiding. Idc what Blizz says about these programs being "cheats", fact is many people have these issues nowadays, mine is from my regular job (web developer) and I hope that game designers take into consideration sooner than later. 

Thank you all, Xelper for creating the program, and the many profile writers who develop the profiles. It is much appreciated.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

I have to agree with several of the previous posts. Xelpher has created a tool that allows some of us who've developed serious hand conditions due to the constant mashing of buttons for years as well as having worked heavily with our hands for years to breathe a sigh of relief when it comes to playing WoW now. I can honestly say that before using this tool, my hands constantly ached and were sore and now having the luxury of using this on a regular basis, my hands are usually pain free allowing me to work easier during my RL job related functions.

@Xelpher, glad to see you back and hope you've had a nice vacation from us and weren't too stressed or busy with RL stuff!

----------


## buntcake72

They just extended maintenance until 4PM EST...yeah right, anyone want to bet it's going to be closer to 6PM? Nine years and it's the same old story, I wonder if their servers are backed up on Commodore 64's?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

nah, ibm x486 running dos and windows 3.11

----------


## Krimp

Anyone know why PQR won't attach to Cataclysm Arena Tournament?

----------


## averykey

Very excited to start working on profiles again, any requests? Have a break so can do many classes/specs.

----------


## spearfish

> Anyone know why PQR won't attach to Cataclysm Arena Tournament?


if you are talking about the tourney servers you pay to play arena on they run a different version of wow I believe 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Oldie

> Very excited to start working on profiles again, any requests? Have a break so can do many classes/specs.


Love your pally profiles Avery. how about Shaman or Monk next? (and no, those aren't may alt classes or anything...)

----------


## Beelzix

Yo aerykey ya able to make an all out pvp prof for pallys i know urs is sorta like one but its missing a lot for pvp

----------


## twizt3dkitty

were the new offsets ever releaseD? it doesnt look like pqr is updating yet.

----------


## evlow

servers not up yet twizt

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Medivah is, just let me on.

----------


## Axercis

Other servers coming up now.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Hopefully everything runs smoothly for those guilds that raid tuesdays.

----------


## qcorn

pqr isnt working with 5.2?

----------


## googlebee

> pqr isnt working with 5.2?



it will be soon. Be Patient  :Smile: 


-GB

----------


## twizt3dkitty

GB, someone over on WR was looking for you, not sure if you ever got the PM but i came across a thread and your name came up. Just fyi

----------


## googlebee

> GB, someone over on WR was looking for you, not sure if you ever got the PM but i came across a thread and your name came up. Just fyi



huh wut? WR?

----------


## twizt3dkitty

WRobot forums

----------


## Xelper

I have partial offsets uploaded. The only thing that will not work with this upload is PQR_UnitInfo, and as such, PQR_UnitFacing and PQR_UnitDistance.

Most profiles should be unaffected. Researching why one small bit isn't working.

----------


## googlebee

oh ok. 

thanks for the heads up.

-GB

----------


## imdasandman

> I have partial offsets uploaded. The only thing that will not work with this upload is PQR_UnitInfo, and as such, PQR_UnitFacing and PQR_UnitDistance.
> 
> Most profiles should be unaffected. Researching why one small bit isn't working.


Yep them the offsets from objmgr I been having hell to find to find the last 2 weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Koalemos

*edit*
sorry posted before reading

----------


## twizt3dkitty

nice, updating PQR now

----------


## hbkx1

Fast update Xelper thx!

----------


## manw

Hey guys ! I'm using the interrupt bot in arena and sometimes my counterspell is used against mage pets which is annoying ... Is it possible to ignore the "frostbolt" spell from mage elementals ?

Thank you.

----------


## Xelper

Got it sorted out- however will need to release a new update of PQR. I should have a new update out within the hour (I hope, as I am going out tonight) If not it wont be out until later tonight.

A reminder; Most profiles work fine in the current version.

----------


## nertharul

> Got it sorted out- however will need to release a new update of PQR. I should have a new update out within the hour (I hope, as I am going out tonight) If not it wont be out until later tonight.
> 
> A reminder; Most profiles work fine in the current version.



Thnx Xelper ur the best

----------


## vDECKERv

> Got it sorted out- however will need to release a new update of PQR. I should have a new update out within the hour (I hope, as I am going out tonight) If not it wont be out until later tonight.
> 
> A reminder; Most profiles work fine in the current version.


Thank you very much Xelper!

----------


## Master34

thx Xelper was very fast awsome!!

----------


## paintpauller

> Got it sorted out- however will need to release a new update of PQR. I should have a new update out within the hour (I hope, as I am going out tonight) If not it wont be out until later tonight.
> 
> A reminder; Most profiles work fine in the current version.


Thanks for the quick update =D
Hope you have fun tonight!

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.2 now up for download using PQRUpdater.exe.
-Fixes a bug with patch 5.2 that breaks the object manager.
*
YOU MUST USE PQRUPDATER.EXE TO UPDATE FOR PATCH 5.2.

EU users: wait until you get patch 5.2 to update.*

----------


## googlebee

> PQR v2.2 now up for download using PQRUpdater.exe.
> -Fixes a bug with patch 5.2 that breaks the object manager.
> *
> YOU MUST USE PQRUPDATER.EXE TO UPDATE FOR PATCH 5.2.*


thanks X - incoming mass rep.

btw this fixed untifacing etc?

----------


## daveyboyuk

thank you xelper good to see you back

----------


## Xelper

> thanks X - incoming mass rep.
> 
> btw this fixed untifacing etc?



yep

10chars

----------


## phasechange

> yep
> 
> 10chars


Hey Xelper, just updated PQR and it's still not working, not casting any abilities =/

----------


## Koalemos

Working great

----------


## phasechange

got it working, turns out I had to remove all the deadly calm codes from my warrior profile.

----------


## LazyRaider

mine is not working either....

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> got it working, turns out I had to remove all the deadly calm codes from my warrior profile.


There is no such thing as Deadly Calm.

----------


## LazyRaider

got it, why does PQR not like bar addons? also how does it actually figure out what spell is on what key and how does it "press" it?

----------


## asf33

Alright, I'm probably an idiot. I'm trying to use the download directory for Kinks new awesome unholy rotation. I can't seem to get PQR to download it. It keeps saying Invalid url. can anyone give a novice a hand?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> There is no such thing as Deadly Calm.


Either you misread his post or something deadpan, YES there was such an ability as Deadly Calm in 5.1 and previous patches. It was removed in 5.2 hence why he stated he removed it from the code to get the fury profile working.

Would be nice of him to post his updated version.

----------


## novicane

Thanks for update!

Getting this LUA error on my profile...nothing working. I can't tell if its PQR my profile.



```

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 03/05/13 19:40:34
Count: 5291
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string "--vars ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
 Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil 


```

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Anyone have a working fury profile? I've tried making changes to the one I'm using and it's sitting there doing nothing. Please post or PM me if you have a working fury profile. Thanks.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have to tell you, PQR has made me enjoy the game again. I don't think I can thank you guys enough, yes I will donate now that I have joined and I will sponsor, but I wanted to post real quick and say thank you. I am having about as much fun as when I first purchased the game on initial launch day. 

Thanks.

----------


## paintpauller

LOL, last update for PQR will not run with the addon trade forward? the 1st offset patch for 5.2 worked fine with this addon but now it will not. wounder whats up with that.

----------


## Xelper

Nothing changed in the PQR code base between 2.19 and 2.2 besides changing a single variable from 0x1C to 0x18. 

Addon changes or profile problems are likely the source of any issues you are seeing.

----------


## saga3180

> Nothing changed in the PQR code base between 2.19 and 2.2 besides changing a single variable from 0x1C to 0x18. 
> 
> Addon changes or profile problems are likely the source of any issues you are seeing.


Are you still maintaining you're ret profile??

----------


## Xelper

> Are you still maintaining you're ret profile??


Yes, I maintain it for my own character... but it gets so specialized for my raiding needs (special jobs on fights) that its hard to keep releasing it. I'll make another pass on SimCraft soon and be sure the public one is up to date.

----------


## paintpauller

> Yes, I maintain it for my own character... but it gets so specialized for my raiding needs (special jobs on fights) that its hard to keep releasing it. I'll make another pass on SimCraft soon and be sure the public one is up to date.


would love to see the one that you are using, see if there is anything in there that i could add =D. i use a combo of your rotation with some of averkey's healing stuff =D and some stuff i added

----------


## averykey

Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT

Ret for raiding only. 
Follows simcraft/elitistjerks.
Read the elitistjerks thread to play your character better. Just running this profile will not make you awesome, you need to know your class to use it to its maximum.

Prot soon

Reading all your messages, starting work on warriors.

If you want me to make a profile for your class/spec, send me all the info you can find on it and include some info about the gameplay and tricks you have found out over time, the more info I have the better the profile will be.


Shift Aoe(4)/Aoe(5+)
Ctrl Single/Aoe(2-3)
Alt, cast es/lh manually.
Rshift pause

if you want something added, send me a message.

----------


## kuukuu

Being as I have no intentions on really doing much with this, I'm just going to post the link if anyone wants to use it. Made a BASIC fury profile tonight since the old ones need to be updated and I wanted to mess around with my fury warrior. As a disclaimer, I know next to nothing about fury rotations so this is likely nowhere near optimal but it is based off the rotation I saw in most of the old fury profiles and it works so it's something until the others are fixed.

Download link for PQR is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Kuu..._Abilities.xml

----------


## osbornx22

> Thanks for update!
> 
> Getting this LUA error on my profile...nothing working. I can't tell if its PQR my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])Time: 03/05/13 19:40:34Count: 5291Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: in function `UnitBuffID'[string "--vars ..."]:15: in function `?'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>Locals: (*temporary) = "player"(*temporary) = nil 
> ...


That is, because you checking UnitBuffID for SpellIDs, which doesnt exist anymore.

For example:
SpellID 125831 and 85730 doesnt exist anymore for ( Warrior Proc for Heroic Strike )

PS:
103127 hp buff

----------


## kuukuu

> That is, because you checking UnitBuffID for SpellIDs, which doesnt exist anymore.
> 
> For example:
> SpellID 125831 and 85730 doesnt exist anymore for ( Warrior Proc for Heroic Strike )


Taste for Blood and Deadly Calm were such awesome names for skills too  :Frown:

----------


## EvilBor

kuukuu, bro, I'm a warrior for a long time and can help you with setting up your profile ... and the first thing I want to ask you is that he did not use a bot Execute, Scull Banner and Bloodbath.... provide the player to decide when start burst...Edit and upload the modified profile please

----------


## EvilBor

Xelper, help me please...i have a good fury warrior profile, that is made to have one friend, but I lost contact with him, as it can be converted into the 5.2? When I turn it on there is no error, but the character does not use the ability ...

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, help me please...i have a good fury warrior profile, that is made to have one friend, but I lost contact with him, as it can be converted into the 5.2? When I turn it on there is no error, but the character does not use the ability ...


1) Turn on Lua errors (Esc -> Interface -> Help -> Display Lua Errors)
2) Turn on PQR Debug mode in the settings menu inside PQR. If there are no errors it will tell you what ability it is getting hung up on.

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone having prolems with kinkehs unholy infusion

----------


## imdasandman

> anyone having prolems with kinkehs unholy infusion


Nope... works great for me.

But tell us what you are having an issue with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xalah

Hey, as you told me to post here in bawx, I will do so  :Smile: 

The current profiles I am using:
http://rapidshare.com/files/878827000/Warrior.zip

This wont work with the new patch, and I was wondering if you could have a look and see what the problem is
**things to keep in mind:* 
"Deadly Calm" is removed from the game
Bloodsurge now reduces the Rage cost of Wild Strike by 30 (was 20), and its duration has been increased to 15 seconds (was 10 seconds).

I do not know who wrote the profile I am using

----------


## daveyboyuk

@imdasandman blows horn of winter then nothin else only auto attacks have pqi 2.22 set talents to recommended keybinds are working no lua errors

----------


## Kinkeh

> @imdasandman blows horn of winter then nothin else only auto attacks have pqi 2.22 set talents to recommended keybinds are working no lua errors


I'm wondering if it's a region thing, but then again I'm pretty sure if you're in the UK no words used in the profile would differ from clients, have no idea. :|

----------


## daveyboyuk

same im stumped atm

Edit :- fixed wooot  :Stick Out Tongue:  seemed it was pqi buggin out reset profile and worked first time and continues to work when i change keybinds thx for all youre help kink appreciated

----------


## EvilBor

> Hey, as you told me to post here in bawx, I will do so 
> 
> The current profiles I am using:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/878827000/Warrior.zip
> 
> This wont work with the new patch, and I was wondering if you could have a look and see what the problem is
> **things to keep in mind:* 
> "Deadly Calm" is removed from the game
> Bloodsurge now reduces the Rage cost of Wild Strike by 30 (was 20), and its duration has been increased to 15 seconds (was 10 seconds).
> ...


I used exactly the same profile! You have it now does not work?


Can I try it myself as a change?

----------


## EvilBor

> 1) Turn on Lua errors (Esc -> Interface -> Help -> Display Lua Errors)
> 2) Turn on PQR Debug mode in the settings menu inside PQR. If there are no errors it will tell you what ability it is getting hung up on.


That's the error I have.



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 03/06/13 20:47:49
Count: 1151
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string "--Player Info ..."]:57: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT
> 
> Ret for raiding only. 
> Follows simcraft/elitistjerks.
> Read the elitistjerks thread to play your character better. Just running this profile will not make you awesome, you need to know your class to use it to its maximum.
> 
> Prot soon
> 
> Reading all your messages, starting work on warriors.
> ...


Avery!!! Teach me how to ret!!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

My Survival Hunter is updated on the SVN

Added Snake Trap if Explosive trap/black arrow on cd
Added Frost Trap/IceTrap In the Frame Choices.
Re-Added Missing Dps Talents using a new method.
Few tweaks/bug fixes.

More to come as i get them updated.

----------


## goldio

Xelper, many thanks 4 your always quick updates... You´re the best  :Smile:

----------


## ceskolina

somebody know good marksman hunter profile? i think MM is better now in 5.2.

----------


## saegin

I just did a quick fix for Bgreens fury/prot profiles. Just removed all instances of Deadly Calm and replaced Taste for Blood spellid. Download link here: http://ul.to/lapp1efo

----------


## ceskolina

crystal_tech, your new survival profile dont work for me, its do nothing, i saw on "chat" that its enable, but absolutly do nothing

----------


## diesall

> same im stumped atm
> 
> Edit :- fixed wooot  seemed it was pqi buggin out reset profile and worked first time and continues to work when i change keybinds thx for all youre help kink appreciated


you most likely left the pause keybind blank, blank keybinds == fire the ability, if you wont to disable a keybind uncheck its checkbox

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal_tech, your new survival profile dont work for me, its do nothing, i saw on "chat" that its enable, but absolutly do nothing


sorry forgot to add a new function to the working data file. update the data file from the svn rev 99 and it should work

----------


## ceskolina

i did it, same problem  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

> i did it, same problem


odd, do you have the Nova_Frame.lua as well?

are you in EU or US? US has 5.2 where EU doesn't yet.

Restart PC, no idea why but that fixes it sometimes.

----------


## ceskolina

> odd, do you have the Nova_Frame.lua as well?
> 
> are you in EU or US? US has 5.2 where EU doesn't yet.
> 
> Restart PC, no idea why but that fixes it sometimes.


Képfeltöltés.hu - korlátlan ingyen tárhely képeidnek, regisztráció nélkül
its my pqr folder.

im playing on EU server but 5.2 is live now. :-/

----------


## ceskolina

ahww Fortuna dosnt love me  :Frown:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Képfeltöltés.hu - korlátlan ingyen tárhely képeidnek, regisztráció nélkül
> its my pqr folder.
> 
> im playing on EU server but 5.2 is live now. :-/


grab the newest version of pqr?

----------


## ceskolina

sure, i upgraded that because didnt found the wow process, but thats okay now

----------


## megabbyte

anyone have xml to holy pala to do pvp?

----------


## imdasandman

@ megabyte

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2669425

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT

Ret/prot for raiding only. 
Follows simcraft/elitistjerks.
Read the elitistjerks thread to play your character better. Just running this profile will not make you awesome, you need to know your class to use it to its maximum.

If you want me to make a profile for your class/spec, send me all the info you can find on it and include some info about the gameplay and tricks you have found out over time, the more info I have the better the profile will be.

Ret Info:
Shift Aoe(4)/Aoe(5+)
Ctrl Single/Aoe(2-3)
Alt, cast es/lh manually.
Rshift pause

Prot Info:
Shift Aoe(4)
Ctrl Single/Aoe(2-3)
Alt Taunt
RShift Pause
RCtrl Manual SS

if you want something added, send me a message.

[Ret 5.2 MoP] Retribution Concordance (RetCon) - Who ordered the Mogu'gai Panda? - Elitist Jerks
[Prot] 5.2 - Its Time (to Begin... not hating avoidance) - Elitist Jerks

----------


## Phishstick

> Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT
> 
> Ret/prot for raiding only. 
> Follows simcraft/elitistjerks.
> Read the elitistjerks thread to play your character better. Just running this profile will not make you awesome, you need to know your class to use it to its maximum.
> 
> If you want me to make a profile for your class/spec, send me all the info you can find on it and include some info about the gameplay and tricks you have found out over time, the more info I have the better the profile will be.
> 
> Ret Info:
> ...




Thx man i love this profile

----------


## Lookin

Hello everyone,
First off, thank you for an awesome program Xelper and to the developers for keeping the profiles updated and working  :Smile: 
i was wondering if someone could share a code or help me make one for my guardian druid?
What i'm looking for ( if its possible ) is for pqr to have growl activate bear form again, or a code that will shift into bear form and cast growl ( and preferably faerie fire ) for established aggro.
The problem i'm having now is everytime bear form is macroed with growl and faerie fire, i break form when bear form is cast again. Hope you get what i'm trying to explain, but any help would be appreciated.

thanks

----------


## kabman

> Hello everyone,
> First off, thank you for an awesome program Xelper and to the developers for keeping the profiles updated and working 
> i was wondering if someone could share a code or help me make one for my guardian druid?
> What i'm looking for ( if its possible ) is for pqr to have growl activate bear form again, or a code that will shift into bear form and cast growl ( and preferably faerie fire ) for established aggro.
> The problem i'm having now is everytime bear form is macroed with growl and faerie fire, i break form when bear form is cast again. Hope you get what i'm trying to explain, but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks


 Hey bud that's not really what this program is designed for. It's more to make a complete rotation do do everything that is needed. Although it would not be hard to make a profile to do that you would probably get much more use out of a gardian profile that will do it all. Here is a link to the list of profiles. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Dominium

Could anyone update me on PQR 3.0? Is it released already? Did Xelper post some update? Don't wanna be 'hasty', but asking.

----------


## NickGI

> Could anyone update me on PQR 3.0? Is it released already? Did Xelper post some update? Don't wanna be 'hasty', but asking.


2,2 only ))

----------


## Weischbier

Can someone make me a function tointeract with target and search for a traget specified by name?

Example:
/tar Eichhörnchen

Interactwith it asap!

and then spams the first button in petbattleinterface.

Doable?

greetz

----------


## megabbyte

> @ megabyte
> 
> [PQR] PvP Holy Pala Arena profile
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thank You imdasandman, i will try.  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

NVM, it not happen again

----------


## lostwalker

Is there a link for the new PQI?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @Xelper and all devs: I have an issue with PQR build-in function - PQR_UnitDistance (return nil value for unknow reason). Just tested with Blade Lord Ta'yak LFR (all previous boss did ok), when i reloaded ui it worked again or maybe boss fight changed to Tornado phase. Any devs also get this issue?


Did you update your pqr to 2.2.0? I believe? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## qq12345

> Is there a link for the new PQI?


PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki
updated dl is at the bottom.

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone needing a working prot waarior profile can use this , basicly its sheurons profile i just changed a thing or two for qol and 5.2 compatability

left control :- heroic leap
left shift :- shield block enable/disable
right alt :- cd toggle
right shift :- pause
middle mouse (mouse button 3) :- dragon roar

banners and reck are manual usage

i have tested this in raid yesterday and works flawlessly credit to sheuron though for a very solid profile

PROT_WARRIOR_5.2.rar

----------


## royoneal213

Could anyone point me toward solid DPS Profiles for Arms and/or Fury and/or Windwalker updated for 5.2? Especially Windwalker.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I copyed over a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:

Farraki-adds:
Stone Gaze - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Blazing Sunlight - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Dino-Mending - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

Gurubashi-adds:

Venom Bolt Volley - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted, not sure if it can be dispelled yet (not enough data)

Drakaki-adds: 

Deadly Plague - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Amani-adds: 

Hex of Confusion - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Fireball - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

These spells that needs to be dispelled instantly could be added to the dispell-list if there is any, will be of great help to healers on Horridon!

----------


## juicer

deleted******

----------


## juicer

> I copyed over a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:
> 
> Farraki-adds:
> Stone Gaze - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly
> 
> Blazing Sunlight - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly
> 
> Dino-Mending - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted
> 
> ...



y u ninja my post 




> is it possible to have profile interrupt these two ablities
> Venom Bolt Volley - NPC Abilities - Spells - WowDB
> Dino-Mending - NPC Abilities - Spells - WowDB


j /k good addition on the dispel stuff

----------


## paintpauller

> Can someone make me a function tointeract with target and search for a traget specified by name?
> 
> Example:
> /tar Eichhörnchen
> 
> Interactwith it asap!
> 
> and then spams the first button in petbattleinterface.
> 
> ...



try:



```

interact_list = {"Eichhörnchen", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder"}        for _,v in ipairs(interact_list) do    InteractUnit(v)    C_PetBattles.UseAbility(1)end 


```

^code above is very close to the one I use for my tillers farming profile. fill the interact_list table with as many pet names you want and remove any leftover "npc name place-holder" from the list.

if there is enough ppl that want it I might start working on adding PetBattle to Alpha Utilities!

Come on bliz.. that took ages to find a working petbattle API list, and there was not even documentation for the functions. blizzard needs to do a better job at releasing API's!

----------


## xman0980

okay i must be missing something
i got 2.2, installed it, it sees my character on the list, and i hit select. but i cant get anything to load where you choose a rotation...it says Not Logged in on top, but i can see my toon on his mount in SW

----------


## Weischbier

> try:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> interact_list = {"Eichhörnchen", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder"}        for _,v in ipairs(interact_list) do    InteractUnit(v)    C_PetBattles.UseAbility(1)end 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

+rep

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks!
> 
> +rep




```

interact_list = {"Eichhörnchen", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder"}        for i=1, #interact_list do    InteractUnit(i)    C_PetBattles.UseAbility(1)end 


```

will go faster than using ipairs

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> ```
> 
> interact_list = {"Eichhörnchen", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder"}        for i=1, #interact_list do    InteractUnit(i)    C_PetBattles.UseAbility(1)end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> will go faster than using ipairs




```
InteractUnit(interact_list[i])
```

 ?

----------


## Xelper

> ```
> 
> interact_list = {"Eichhörnchen", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder", "npc name place-holder"}        for i=1, #interact_list do    InteractUnit(i)    C_PetBattles.UseAbility(1)end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> will go faster than using ipairs


Wouldnt it be: InteractUnit(interact_list*i*). (Replace * with brackets)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firepong

Hey Xelper, anyway you could possibly implement A wrapper of sorts in so we can run both LUA and C# code at the same time. Something like: luainterface - A library for integration between the Lua language and Microsoft .NET platform&#39;s Common Language Runtime (CLR) - Google Project Hosting

----------


## crystal_tech

yea sorry typed that out as I was leaving the house.

it would be 


```
InteractUnit(interact_list[i])
```

just saying that indexed runs faster than ipairs or pairs does.

----------


## crystal_tech

@ceskolina 

your msgbox is full so i'm going to post what you pm'd me and the reply.




> Hello!
> 
> I restarted my pc and your profile worked 
> Btw..i have a idea how could you do to make it better.
> 
> So.. if the Lock and Load spell procced, hunters get 3 free Explosive Shot/arcane shot. i think the explosive shot is the prio so the profile spam that 3 times. The problem is that wasting DPS because Explosive shot do dmg when i shot and after im shooted its do dmg more 2 times in 2 sec but the profile ignored this and spam the explosive shot when its not on cooldown.
> 
> I think you can fix it, for example: If the Lock and Load procced, cast a arcaneshot and after this a explosive shot and arcaneshot and explos..
> If the time of Lock and Load elapsed, continue the normal rotation.
> ...


with MOP release they changed how Explosive shot works.

heres a link
http://www.warcrafthuntersunion.com/...ot-be-clipped/

I think thats what your after.

also I've Updated SV hunter on the SVN again.

----------


## paintpauller

> yea sorry typed that out as I was leaving the house.
> 
> it would be 
> 
> 
> ```
> InteractUnit(interact_list[i])
> ```
> 
> just saying that indexed runs faster than ipairs or pairs does.


thanks, did not know that. will update my farming to use that then =D

so what do people say to having Alpha Utilities with Petbattles?

----------


## hbkx1

Needing some strange help can't figure out why PQI isnt showing up at all and moved the folder to interface->addons



***Nevermind duh forgot PQI is not in alphabetical order and further down the list gosh I wanna bang my head on the wall

----------


## averykey

Arms is almost done.

----------


## js1974

Anyone else notice a very high memory use with PQI? Is this going to be a common thing where we need to close wow and reopen it to fully dump the memory? That is a lot of memory for the addon to be using unless there is a memory leak because there is no option to clear the data that I noticed.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Anyone else notice a very high memory use with PQI? Is this going to be a common thing where we need to close wow and reopen it to fully dump the memory? That is a lot of memory for the addon to be using unless there is a memory leak because there is no option to clear the data that I noticed.




Nope, might be the profile you're using.

----------


## js1974

> Nope, might be the profile you're using.


My profile doesn't even interact with PQI that was what I found to be very odd as to why it would be using so much memory. I'll just disable it for the time being unless the profile author makes use of it. Thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## diesall

> Anyone else notice a very high memory use with PQI? Is this going to be a common thing where we need to close wow and reopen it to fully dump the memory? That is a lot of memory for the addon to be using unless there is a memory leak because there is no option to clear the data that I noticed.


The only way thats possible is for a rotation be it an interrupt profile or rotation profile spamming my addon with data

----------


## averykey

Xelper, did you add a function to place aoe on targets? I don't remember.


need ids from people for snares/roots for hof and cleanse for ret/prot/holy soon.

Will rep+  :Big Grin: 

edit: Why won't this work? Seems correct to me.



```

if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endlocal PQ_MarkTimer = 16 local PQ_JudTarget = "target" local PQ_JeopardyTargets = {    [1] = "mouseover",    [2] = "focus", }         if UnitExists("target") then     if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then            PQ_MarkTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player")) - GetTime()     end end     if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do         if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then             if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then                 local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime()                 if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then                     PQ_MarkTimer = timer                     PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                 end             else                 PQ_MarkTimer = 0                 PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                 break             end         end     end             PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget     return true end 


```



```

    -- Frames    PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};     function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)         if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then             if select(12, ...) == 20271 then                 PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)             end         end     end         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);         for k, v in pairs(events) do         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);     end 


```

----------


## evlow

anyone happen to notice a version change? I am now at 16669

----------


## discobob

yea, new small patch out, will need new offsets whenever xelper gets aroudn to it

----------


## tigerwoods2012

I just downloaded a new bunch of files, so evlow I think you are correct, and pqr is not finding it.

----------


## Captncrunch

For some reason my Pqr quit detecting my character on the starting pull down menu. Any suggestions on how I can fix this would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Master34

> For some reason my Pqr quit detecting my character on the starting pull down menu. Any suggestions on how I can fix this would be greatly appreciated.


Xelper will release new offset soon, be patient

----------


## deet09

> anyone happen to notice a version change? I am now at 16669


yup, they just released a patch. PQR won't attach anymore (or at least mine won't)

----------


## Captncrunch

> Xelper will release new offset soon, be patient


Oh okay thanks, I thought it was something I did XD

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ah, so it was the patch that caused everything to disconnect. Ha, thanks for the update guys!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

For those who's PQR isn't working, what is this returning?



```
/dump GetBuildInfo()
```



```
[1]="5.2.0",
[2]="16650",
[3]="Feb 26 2013",
[4]=50200
```

----------


## fddbzz

> For those who's PQR isn't working, what is this returning?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /dump GetBuildInfo()
> ```
> 
> 
> ...




```
[1]="5.2.0",
[2]="16669",
[3]="Mar 6 2013",
[4]=50200
```

----------


## nyte1991

Getting this



```
Dump: value=GetBuildInfo()
[1]="5.2.0",
[2]="16669",
[3]="Mar 6 2013",
[4]=50200
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Weird, I am still in game, better not get offline. Hopefully they don't restart the servers.

----------


## Xelper

A wild patch appears!

Ill get an updated offset out soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cassrgs

This express patch its probably to fix the pet battles xp exploit

----------


## MyNewName

Thank you! This is the very first time I have ever (since I started using Pqr, and man its been a while now) went to log in and Pqr not work. I mean thats since the beginning of Cata, lol. Mad love Xelper and +rep again with that legendary ass.

----------


## Soapbox

> When is a wild pqr 3.0 going to appear?


*A wild Failroad appears*

----------


## averykey

Repost from 555

Xelper, did you add a function to place aoe on targets? I don't remember.


need ids from people for snares/roots for hof and cleanse for ret/prot/holy soon.

Will rep+  :Big Grin: 

edit: Why won't this work? Seems correct to me.



```

if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endlocal PQ_MarkTimer = 16 local PQ_JudTarget = "target" local PQ_JeopardyTargets = {    [1] = "mouseover",    [2] = "focus", }         if UnitExists("target") then     if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then            PQ_MarkTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player")) - GetTime()     end end     if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then    for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do         if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then             if UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player") then                 local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime()                 if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then                     PQ_MarkTimer = timer                     PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                 end             else                 PQ_MarkTimer = 0                 PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]                 break             end         end     end             PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget     return true end 


```



```

    -- Frames    PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};     function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED(...)         if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then             if select(12, ...) == 20271 then                 PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)             end         end     end         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);         for k, v in pairs(events) do         PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);     end 


```

still online, no problems for me. using pqr still, can relog and everything.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yes it was a patch to fix the pet battles xp exploit, unfortunately it broke a lot of things. I didn't even have to relog, it booted me from game and showed every server unavailable. Odd. Anyway, ty for working on the update and good luck!

----------


## cpowroks

Avey you can add this to your ret/prot profile for dispells.



```
    function ValidDispel(t)          
          local HasValidDispel = false
          local i = 1
          local debuff = UnitDebuff(t, i)
          while debuff do
              local debuffType = select(5, UnitDebuff(t, i))
              if debuffType == "Poison" 
              or debuffType == "Disease" then
                  HasValidDispel = true
              end
              i = i + 1
              debuff = UnitDebuff(t, i)
          end
          return HasValidDispel
      end
```



```
if ValidDispel("player") then    
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "player")
end


if ValidDispel("party1")
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false 
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party1") == 1 
and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "party1")
end


if ValidDispel("party2")
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party2") == 1 
and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player")  then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "party2")
end


if ValidDispel("party3")
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false 
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party3") == 1 
and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "party3")
end


if ValidDispel("party4")
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false 
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party4") == 1 
and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "party4")
end


if ValidDispel("party5")
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false 
and IsSpellInRange("Cleanse", "party5") == 1 
and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(4987), "party5")
end
```




Its what i added to my personal edit of your profile for the 2nd boss in throne of thunder.

----------


## zerzu

a new version of wow is out now and pqr seem to not work...any offset coming soon? :S

----------


## starl1te

hoping for new offsets... only a couple hours till raid starts  :Smile:

----------


## NickGI

> a new version of wow is out now and pqr seem to not work...any offset coming soon? :S


use PQRUpdater in yous pqr folder and enjoy =)

----------


## fddbzz

updated. thanks xelper

----------


## Xelper

New offsets for patch 16669 are up, use the Download Offsets button.

As a reminder, if you are still on PQR v2.19 you need to update to PQR v2.2 using PQRUpdater.

----------


## Soapbox

> New offsets for patch 16669 are up, use the Download Offsets button.
> 
> As a reminder, if you are still on PQR v2.19 you need to update to PQR v2.2 using PQRUpdater.


Thank you.

----------


## evlow

thanks man, appreciated as always!

----------


## Soapbox

With the new update the buttons you use to Turn off/On PQR rotations and interrupts now conflict with chat.

Fir example if PQR is enabled and I use "F" to turn a rotation on or of the following happens:

How a sentence should look: "Frank was afraid of fiery flipflops for fifty years"

Here how it comes out: "rank was araid o iery liplops or ity years"

----------


## Xelper

> With the new update the buttons you use to Turn off/On PQR rotations and interrupts now conflict with chat.
> 
> Fir example if PQR is enabled and I use "F" to turn a rotation on or of the following happens:
> 
> How a sentence should look: "Frank was afraid of fiery flipflops for fifty years"
> 
> Here how it comes out: "rank was araid o iery liplops or ity years"


Thanks, and all set. Fixed the offset and the issue should be resolved. Hit Download Offsets again (may need to close WoW to get the button to show) or run PQRUpdater.

----------


## paintpauller

> Thanks, and all set. Fixed the offset and the issue should be resolved. Hit Download Offsets again (may need to close WoW to get the button to show) or run PQRUpdater.



glad to see that its updated, take it the patch was UK only seeing how im still on 16650 and on a US server. either way nice to see fast updates even with the ninja patches =D

----------


## js1974

> The only way thats possible is for a rotation be it an interrupt profile or rotation profile spamming my addon with data


Ok so the Alpha Utilities uses the interrupt profile to do it's think which is where it was coming from. By closing and reopening WoW it should dump that memory there is no other method to dump it is that correct? No garbage collection etc?

----------


## averykey

> God dammit now I remember why I hate averykey it's the code spam all day long. ****.


lol, so does anyone have a clue?




> Ok so the Alpha Utilities uses the interrupt profile to do it's think which is where it was coming from. By closing and reopening WoW it should dump that memory there is no other method to dump it is that correct? No garbage collection etc?


c doesn't have garbage collection, you have to collect yourself.

----------


## Budoy

hai guys can somebody tell me what's this error all about??, i got this on the new offset. It was find last nyt.

522x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = true

----------


## monkeyjoe

Did the way PQR talks to the keyboard change today?

Previously the password field on WoW login didnt't work (if PQR Keyboard shortcuts matched my password) but everything else was fine. As if PQR knew I was typing in chat and should ignore the keypress. 

Today *I am not able to type in a chat if the key I am hitting matches one of the PQR shortcuts*. It activates the assigned PQR function, but doesnt type. 

Not a big deal, I can just change the shortcuts, but figured I would let you know.

----------


## averykey

> Avey you can add this to your ret/prot profile for dispells.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     function ValidDispel(t)          
>           local HasValidDispel = false
>           local i = 1
>           local debuff = UnitDebuff(t, i)
> ...



Thank you!, really helped with my holy profile.


```

function ValidDispel(t)          
    local HasValidDispel = false
    local i = 1
    local debuff = UnitDebuff(t, i)
        while debuff do
             local debuffType = select(5, UnitDebuff(t, i))
              if debuffType == "Poison" or debuffType == "Disease" or debuffType == "Magic" then
                  HasValidDispel = true
              end
            i = i + 1
            debuff = UnitDebuff(t, i)
        end
    return HasValidDispel
end
      
if ValidDispel(members[1].Unit) then
    if PQR_IsOutOfSight(members[1].Unit) == false and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(4987), members[1].Unit)  == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy(members[1].Unit, "player") then
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
        return true 
    end
end 


```

4987 custom GroupInfo function

----------


## garibong

anyone has working arcane mage profile?
after patch, every profile doesn't work.

----------


## maplent

@averykey
A holy profile you say?! For paladins?! When I first started using PQR in Cata, I loved your ret/prot profiles, but have since switched to being holy, and haven't found a profile that I really like yet. Would love it if that is what your making.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rubim

> Did the way PQR talks to the keyboard change today?
> 
> Previously the password field on WoW login didnt't work (if PQR Keyboard shortcuts matched my password) but everything else was fine. As if PQR knew I was typing in chat and should ignore the keypress. 
> 
> Today *I am not able to type in a chat if the key I am hitting matches one of the PQR shortcuts*. It activates the assigned PQR function, but doesnt type. 
> 
> Not a big deal, I can just change the shortcuts, but figured I would let you know.


Yeah something is off.

----------


## Weird0

> @averykey
> A holy profile you say?! For paladins?! When I first started using PQR in Cata, I loved your ret/prot profiles, but have since switched to being holy, and haven't found a profile that I really like yet. Would love it if that is what your making.


there are really nice holy paladin profiles out

for pvp i use http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

for raiding i use http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

----------


## Havel

> anyone has working arcane mage profile?
> after patch, every profile doesn't work.


I'm wondering this too, I haven't been able to get any profile to work. Can anyone else?

EDIT: Just to expand, I can load up PQR fine but when I load a profile PQInterface says Running... and gets stuck there, never fully loading. After I enter combat LUA errors start popping up. This is just one of them but there were several others, including one that just kept rising in numbers every second.



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 03/09/13 08:12:55
Count: 1142
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: in function `UnitBuffID'
[string "--Vars ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## Dominium

Anyone got the offsets for PTR (16656) and could upload them please?

Thank you

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm wondering this too, I haven't been able to get any profile to work. Can anyone else?
> 
> EDIT: Just to expand, I can load up PQR fine but when I load a profile PQInterface says Running... and gets stuck there, never fully loading. After I enter combat LUA errors start popping up. This is just one of them but there were several others, including one that just kept rising in numbers every second.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Time: 03/09/13 08:12:55
> ...


That particular errors looks like it's trying to find a spell that doesn't exist. The profile you're using may not be up to date for 5.2 and trying to use something that was removed in the patch.

----------


## Captncrunch

A strange thing started happening after yesterdays patch and new offsets were dl'd. Every time I tab out of game PQR freezes up and stops responding. Even after I close it out in task manager my game is still frozen and I cant tab back in. Does anyone have an idea what might be causing this?

----------


## Kinkeh

> A strange thing started happening after yesterdays patch and new offsets were dl'd. Every time I tab out of game PQR freezes up and stops responding. Even after I close it out in task manager my game is still frozen and I cant tab back in. Does anyone have an idea what might be causing this?


The profile you are using could have memory leaks or something, I'm running the newest live version and offsets and haven't had chat problems or freeze issues like these and mentioned before. Pretty odd.

----------


## maplent

> there are really nice holy paladin profiles out
> 
> for pvp i use http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html
> 
> for raiding i use http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html


I use Vachiusa's right now, but I've had minor issues with it that have kept me from using to for semi-serious raiding, and I don't know enough coding to change it or give any feedback on it.

----------


## MrClue

Can ennyone give me a link to the Prospector bot/hack?

----------


## Captncrunch

> The profile you are using could have memory leaks or something, I'm running the newest live version and offsets and haven't had chat problems or freeze issues like these and mentioned before. Pretty odd.


The only profile I'm running right now is Nilrem's demo. It really only happens if I tab out and open my browser.

----------


## PIPOL13

a profile holy paladin PvP and PvE?

----------


## imdasandman

> a profile holy paladin PvP and PvE?


Really? Look 4 posts up and there is 2x holy profile links 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

@kinkeh first of all like to say thank you for awesome unholy profile , until today was only questin with it without porblems but today in lfr it bugged a little and i got blizz error message saying 'not enough depleted runes' and it got stuck trying to cast blood tap after a few seconds it carries on with the pew pew

----------


## manw

Very great, keep the good job !

----------


## snowhawk

I missed out on Oondasta today, so if someone wants to test this out and ensure it works that would be great!



```

--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent--abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then    PQR_resumeAttack = 0elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then    return trueelse    PQR_resumeAttack = 0end-- Oondasta Stopcasting Handlingif UnitExists("target") then    local tarID == tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10), 16)        if npcID == 69161 then --Oondasta        local pRoar = GetSpellInfo(137457)        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == pRoar) then            if (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() < 2 then                SpellStopCasting()                PQR_resumeAttack = (castEnd/1000) + 0.2                return true            end        end    endend 


```

----------


## aghost917

> any way to get pqr interrupt to work on channeling (like on monks)


^^^anyone^^^

----------


## chk

How do I set a custom key? 
EG. Hold F2 will cast Premeditation then Slice and Dice on target

----------


## kuukuu

> How do I set a custom key? 
> EG. Hold F2 will cast Premeditation then Slice and Dice on target


You can only use Alt, Ctrl, Shift and mouse buttons as keys. PQR (or possibly WoW api?) doesn't support other keys.

----------


## chk

> You can only use Alt, Ctrl, Shift and mouse buttons as keys. PQR (or possibly WoW api?) doesn't support other keys.


Really? I was wondering why it wasn't working. Thanks for letting me know

----------


## paintpauller

> You can only use Alt, Ctrl, Shift and mouse buttons as keys. PQR (or possibly WoW api?) doesn't support other keys.


if this is true then how does Vuhdo have the ability to use any key?

I understand that the WoW API doesnt have it but after reading your comment I started to wounder how Vuhdo does it if the WoW API doesnt have it. lol =D

----------


## kuukuu

Good question, maybe take a look at the lua code for Vuhdo? lol

----------


## kclux

It is possible to use custom keys ( sort of ), back in the days Onyxia ?! Forgot his name lol, he made some real nice Shaman profiles and he had the custom key ability in his rotations. I am trying for a while to get my hands on one of his old profiles to see how he did it and use it myself but the old download links are not working anymore. He basically created macros from within the rotations and when you pressed a custom key one of the macros was queued as top priority and executed then.

----------


## thenewerguy

> Good question, maybe take a look at the lua code for Vuhdo? lol


it's event handlers..... u just need to create a frame and track the key presses....


http://www.wowwiki.com/UIHANDLER_OnKeyDown

----------


## paintpauller

> It is possible to use custom keys ( sort of ), back in the days Onyxia ?! Forgot his name lol, he made some real nice Shaman profiles and he had the custom key ability in his rotations. I am trying for a while to get my hands on one of his old profiles to see how he did it and use it myself but the old download links are not working anymore. He basically created macros from within the rotations and when you pressed a custom key one of the macros was queued as top priority and executed then.


I think Vuhdo does something similar but only has 2 macros and they dont make any since lol:

VuhDoDCShieldNam



> N[x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x]Ar›x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x]


VuhDoDCShieldDat



> P[x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x]1PM[x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x][x]






> Good question, maybe take a look at the lua code for Vuhdo? lol


I have and im still learning LUA and it would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack for me to try to find that, just yesterday i spent 1h looking for where the slash commands were so i could use the vuhdo hide function in a addon im modifying but had no luck. lol

----------


## diesall

> it's event handlers..... u just need to create a frame and track the key presses....
> 
> 
> UIHANDLER OnKeyDown - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


you then need to be over that frame to capture the keystrokes, which in turn is going to capture all keystrokes rendering it useless.

----------


## kuukuu

> It is possible to use custom keys ( sort of ), back in the days Onyxia ?! Forgot his name lol, he made some real nice Shaman profiles and he had the custom key ability in his rotations. I am trying for a while to get my hands on one of his old profiles to see how he did it and use it myself but the old download links are not working anymore. He basically created macros from within the rotations and when you pressed a custom key one of the macros was queued as top priority and executed then.


Haha, I forgot about Ony's profiles, feels like forever since those were made... I actually still had his ele profile until 5.2 came out and I cleaned house  :Frown:

----------


## kclux

> Haha, I forgot about Ony's profiles, feels like forever since those were made... I actually still had his ele profile until 5.2 came out and I cleaned house


I am starting to remember partially how he did it, he was creating macros which you could use then as normal macros aka with any keybind you want. The macro was setting a cvar like PQR_HealingRain=1 or something like that and then he was checking for the cvars and executing a spell if there was a match. Was awesome, I wonder why noone else ever used this in his profiles since it is making it so much more interactive.

I would "kill" for his old profile to figure out how he did it to use it for myself  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

The SVN we use has lots of old profiles from 4.3 onyas is in there.

----------


## averykey

Working on holy profile, trying to sort everything out.

Been testing a lot and I was wondering if I should change abilities like this.



```

if members[1].HP <= 65 and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end 


```

to this.



```

for i=1,#members do
    if members[1].HP <= 65 and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
        return true
    end
end 


```

It will look through the players like this right? I call GroupInfo() in my startup, not sure if that will make a difference, I just noticed a few profiles had a mix of the above, which I thought was strange.

Also does "do" need its own "end"? I assume it does, but a lot of profiles have it and don't have it, so I can't confirm.

----------


## kuukuu

> Working on holy profile, trying to sort everything out.
> 
> Been testing a lot and I was wondering if I should change abilities like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if members[1].HP <= 65 and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit  return trueend 
> ...


That would cycle through your members' table yes, but you'd need to use members[i] not members[1] or you'd only check the 1st entry in the table over and over again. 

And as far as I know "do" loops do need an end so it knows what it should be doing in the loop, just like any other loop.

----------


## Wonderworm

Made a mashup of Soapbox's free boomkin profile and Nerder's boomkin profile and added PQInterface to it and a very few small adjustments. You guys can check it out here (Boomkin Mashup Profile - PVE (Soapbox/Nerder)) and be sure to give Soapbox and Nerder some props for the great profiles.  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> The SVN we use has lots of old profiles from 4.3 onyas is in there.


Great thanks a lot for letting me know !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> I am starting to remember partially how he did it, he was creating macros which you could use then as normal macros aka with any keybind you want. The macro was setting a cvar like PQR_HealingRain=1 or something like that and then he was checking for the cvars and executing a spell if there was a match. Was awesome, I wonder why noone else ever used this in his profiles since it is making it so much more interactive.
> 
> I would "kill" for his old profile to figure out how he did it to use it for myself


>.>

If he did like that then i did something fancier.

With my DK profile you can hotkey any skill available, by simply /rcast ID.
You can macro with:


```
#showtooltip Chains of Ice
/rcast 45524
```

With my Warrior Tank profile, you can Queue Shield Barrier and Shield Block using the same system, but bot will save Rage to use it.

----------


## averykey

Figured it out more or less, groupinfo() wasn't being called so it couldn't move through the logic.

----------


## Kaylo

Looking for some help with 2 abilities. It's for enhancement shaman rotation.

I have problem with Flame Shock in two different scenarios.

First problem is during AoE mode. I want it to cast Flame Shock(8050) if it isnt up or about to run out in AoE mode.
This works during AoE mode and he continues with the other spells. The problem is the rotation stops while in "non AoE" mode. I want the rotation to continue in normal mode without casting Flame Shock and do my normal single target rotation. We get Unleashed Flame buff after casting Unleash Elements.


```

local debufftimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",8050,"PLAYER")) 
 if AoE
and not debufftimer 
or debufftimer - GetTime() < 3  
 then
return true end 


```


Second problem is that I only want to cast Flame Shock(8050) while Unleashed Flame buff(73683) is up. The rotation works if Unleashed Flame buff(73683) is up on me but the rotation stops if its not. Unleashed Elements isnt cast on cooldown with the 5.2 changes and new haste specc so Flame Shock is above UE. Would be easy to just put UE over Flame Shock but i'm trying to stick with the supposed rotation.


```

local debufftimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",8050,"PLAYER")) 
 if UnitBuffID("player",73683)
and not debufftimer 
or debufftimer - GetTime() < 4  
 then
return true end 


```

I dont know what to write to just make the rotation continue if the above requirements isnt met.

----------


## Nerder

Damn these ninja patches  :Frown:  New offsets are on wow so PQR temporarily down if you have logged out

----------


## qcorn

small new patch, guess offset doesnt work anymore?

----------


## Chicotheman

How do I delete this T_T Wrong info, sorry.

----------


## Jubalee

I guess we are screwed then because I needed to log on for raid but patch has messed up everything. Guess there is no way to contact Xelper to get new offsets before 8

----------


## ganjador

> small new patch, guess offset doesnt work anymore?


i'm guessing this? ^

----------


## piratepetey

Correct. New version, new offsets required. Xelper is normally pretty hot on this, so be patient for a little while  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

If you don't log out you're fine, still playing with it on  :Big Grin: .

edit:

Here is paladin holy, you need to move cleanse in to the rotation to use it, hasn't been tested but should work. Kind of ready for raiding without all the special boss code.

Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT

Update for ret/prot coming out soon also releasing arms/fury soon as well, ;D.

See any problems with holy, please let me know. First healing profile, bound to have a problem.

focus will get beaconed+SS.

----------


## Guvnor

Ok edit did not work lol

----------


## katuro

> If you don't log out you're fine, still playing with it on .
> 
> edit:
> 
> Here is paladin holy, you need to move cleanse in to the rotation to use it, hasn't been tested but should work. Kind of ready for raiding without all the special boss code.
> 
> Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT
> 
> Update for ret/prot coming out soon also releasing arms/fury soon as well, ;D.
> ...


i logged in after ninja patch... PS prot rotation ftw!

----------


## Pluviuss

yes a i need offset 16683 

ty

----------


## Urshake

small patch eh blizz like that "gift"

----------


## Sevve3

zz any temp fix for this while Xelper is offline ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Times like these I feel so stupid for having used this program so long Im now addicted and totally depend on it -_-

----------


## Timekill

^ lulzzz ninja u so right

----------


## snowhawk

> Times like these I feel so stupid for having used this program so long Im now addicted and totally depend on it -_-


hahaha, myself as well. the only thing i do i the game now is target and move. All combat and looting taken care of by PQR.

----------


## daveyboyuk

a guide to finding offsets would be nice or a point in the right direction  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bendecks

> hahaha, myself as well. the only thing i do i the game now is target and move. All combat and looting taken care of by PQR.


Looting?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> hahaha, myself as well. the only thing i do i the game now is target and move. All combat and looting taken care of by PQR.


You have something that auto loots?

----------


## Timekill

pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following


CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 

and pqr works yay

btw i have no programming exp so if somethin bad happens its ur fault for listening to me

----------


## GokouDBZ

> Times like these I feel so stupid for having used this program so long Im now addicted and totally depend on it -_-


I no longer know how to play without it...

----------


## chumii

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


thanks for the fix!
here is a working offset file, put it in the offsets folder

File-Upload.net - Offsets_16683.xml

----------


## Chicotheman

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


Works. I changed the WoWVersion but only got crashes, glad you figured out what else to change! Enjoy the inevitable rep for fixing our favorite program <3

----------


## nemester

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


this worked for me too

----------


## snowhawk

> Looting?





> You have something that auto loots?


Not exactly "autoloot" but mouseover so i dont really have to click. I suppose I could look into autolooting though.



```

if UnitExists("mouseover") then
    if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
        if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "mouseover") < 4 then
            InteractUnit("mouseover")
            return true
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## kuukuu

Damn, you beat me to it Timekill. Was just posting that haha. Looking like it was a very small patch so most of the offsets didn't change.

----------


## Guinness

Those offsets seem to be working  :Smile: . Thanks brother.

----------


## goldio

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


Thank you Timekill... That´s really frightening how to get used for something... ts ts ts  :Smile:

----------


## domaixp

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


Ty soooooooooooo much!. Works!!!

----------


## oswalt0

some else beat me to it

----------


## Hunterkris

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay


Where did you change it?

----------


## Opacho

OMG! Just before raid! +rep!

----------


## saga3180

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay
> 
> btw i have no programming exp so if somethin bad happens its ur fault for listening to me


+ rep to you sir.

----------


## Bendecks

> Not exactly "autoloot" but mouseover so i dont really have to click. I suppose I could look into autolooting though.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("mouseover") then    if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then        if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "mouseover") < 4 then            InteractUnit("mouseover")            return true        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```


Didn't work off the bat for me, just create a new ability, name ability and paste this in yeah? And then load it into the rotation? If I put it at the bottom og the rotation, nothing. If I put it at the top, loads of lua errors.

----------


## rids0wnz

> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay
> 
> btw i have no programming exp so if somethin bad happens its ur fault for listening to me


Massive hugs.

I'd be lost without my PQR.

----------


## Bendecks

> Not exactly "autoloot" but mouseover so i dont really have to click. I suppose I could look into autolooting though.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("mouseover") then
    if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
        if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "mouseover") < 4 then
            InteractUnit("mouseover")
            return true
        end
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ```


Didn't work off the bat for me, just create a new ability, name ability and paste this in yeah? And then load it into the rotation? If I put it at the bottom og the rotation, nothing. If I put it at the top, loads of lua errors.

----------


## paintpauller

Thank you for the offsets! you are a life saver!!!! 
+rep to *kuukuu,* *Timekill*, and*chumii*

----------


## Taran32

***EDIT***

Nevermind, I guess it was a fluke? Oh well. Thanks as well!

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Not exactly "autoloot" but mouseover so i dont really have to click. I suppose I could look into autolooting though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitExists("mouseover") then    if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then        if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "mouseover") < 4 then            InteractUnit("mouseover")            return true        end    endend 
> ...



Maybe here's a start...only thing I don't like is the InteractUnit("mouseover") it bugs looting out till I move the mouse away from the corpse. 



```

local gotloot = GetNumLootItems()if UnitExists("mouseover") then     if UnitIsDead("mouseover") and not UnitAffectingCombat("player") then         if PQR_UnitDistance("player", "mouseover") < 4 then             InteractUnit("mouseover")         end     end end  if gotloot > 0 then for i = 1,gotloot do LootSlot(i) end end 


```

----------


## saga3180

> If you don't log out you're fine, still playing with it on .
> 
> edit:
> 
> Here is paladin holy, you need to move cleanse in to the rotation to use it, hasn't been tested but should work. Kind of ready for raiding without all the special boss code.
> 
> Download PALADIN.rar @ UppIT
> 
> Update for ret/prot coming out soon also releasing arms/fury soon as well, ;D.
> ...


All it does is use holy light eternal flame and holy shock..

----------


## manw

thank you, great

----------


## paintpauller

working for me, just tested =D

----------


## Nixo

does wow get patched just now ? i cant get PQR to work "No Bot Functionally

----------


## hbkx1

go back a page, an awesome and I mean awesome member of the forums has a working offset.......THX BRO!!!!

----------


## Timekill

new offset info




> pqr no worky went into offsets and changed the following
> 
> 
> CurrentWoWVersion - 16683 
> GetLocalizedText = 0x4E4E70 
> 
> and pqr works yay
> 
> btw i have no programming exp so if somethin bad happens its ur fault for listening to me





> thanks for the fix!
> here is a working offset file, put it in the offsets folder
> 
> File-Upload.net - Offsets_16683.xml

----------


## Cyxi

thxs for the file

----------


## Stikz

That did it, thank you.

----------


## CaptnHaddock

I'm looking for a guy who can make me PQR profiles which works for patch 3.3.5a ( it's for private servers ofc..)
If you can come up with any profiles which works very well am i'm going to to pay for it, and I can go up to around 100$.

----------


## averykey

Update for Hpal, added divine plea, will not waste dp procs anymore, will use ef/wog on focus, the tank, if raid is above a certain level and dp proc is almost over.
Few health tweaks to stuff, added boss stuff, added in cleanse(wip). I need ids for stuff that shouldn't be cleansed and stuff that should be cleansed instantly, regardless of raid health.

Uploading in a bit, going to try and get it up on my new svn. Will also release new ret and prot.



```

local HoT,_,_,_,_,timer = UnitCastingInfo("boss1")if HoT == GetSpellInfo(103327) and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() == nil then    if timer/1000 - GetTime() < 1.3 then        RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")    end    endif HaveDebuff("player",{116808,116809,106791,105925,116161}, 1.5) then    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")endif HaveBuff("player",102116,1.07) then     CancelUnitBuff("player","Magic Wings") endlocal objects = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag", "Amber Prison", "Fizzy Bubble" }for i=1,#objects do InteractUnit(objects[i]) endif UnitAffectingCombat("player") then    if UnitAura("player", "Parachute") then        RunMacroText("/cancelaura Parachute")    endend 


```

Wanted to share.

Below is not mine



```

function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end   for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  endendfunction HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter)   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end   for i=1,#SpellID do     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])    if spell then      local debuff = select(7,UnitDebuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter))       if debuff and ( debuff == 0 or debuff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end    end  endend 


```

edit: Just a question for people who want to use the hprofile, should I add hand of purity placed on focus(tank) every time it's up?

----------


## Xelper

Blizzard pushing patches when I am at work! Working on the offsets now.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Blizzard pushing patches when I am at work! Working on the offsets now.


PQR will not attach itself to wow now. This because of the patch? And your offsets will fix this I am hoping?  :Smile:

----------


## tbjornh13

Thanks Xelper!!! Quick on those offsets, that's awesome. You are really good to your community and followers!!! Keep it up!!

----------


## expunge

IF you need it now you can just read up a few posts and change the one line to make it work  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

Fixed wrong ids, lmao.

----------


## kuukuu

> Blizzard pushing patches when I am at work! Working on the offsets now.


Timekill posted a fix that seems to be working a page ago, doesn't seem like there was much off a change for the mini patch.

----------


## snowhawk

Servers going down in 14mins, not sure why as nothing was posted on the service status page.

----------


## Xelper

Servers are being restarted because of a bug that is causing monks to do millions of damage per hit. Also, offsets are up.

----------


## billybuffalo

i knew monks were op..

And thx xelper!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Some of the sets are bugging a little since the restart. Don't know if it is PQR, the server or the profile. Thought I would post here as well just as a "heads up".

Thanks for the updates btw! Supremely fast work!  :Smile:

----------


## Lexi777

Thanks for the quick updated offsets!! <3

----------


## Shodiame

Alright, so I've been using PQR for about 2 months now.
It's really brought the spark back into WoW for me.
So I'd like to thank Xelper.

But recently i've been having a problem.
So i have 2 characters.
Both the same class, with the exact same name.
One a blood elf, and the other human.
Well PQR work perfect on my blood elf, but won't do anything on my human.
PQR also works perfectly on every other character.

So far I've tried downloading the newest offsets.
Deleting and re installing everything.
Tried changing the ability checker millisecond settings.

Nothing seems to work, but when i log onto my Blood elf, everything works perfect.
Can anybody help?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## darksahde

I have a code quest

I want to shot explosive trap and snake trap under whoever im targeting, not the mouseover one, and use Lalt for on/off switch.

I heard Xhelper has implement this feature a few month ago, anyone know how to write it?

Thanks

----------


## jonutzzz

i know its just a stupid question but i looked everywere and didnt find the hpaly of averykey where is it ?  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> Alright, so I've been using PQR for about 2 months now.
> It's really brought the spark back into WoW for me.
> So I'd like to thank Xelper.
> 
> But recently i've been having a problem.
> So i have 2 characters.
> Both the same class, with the exact same name.
> One a blood elf, and the other human.
> Well PQR work perfect on my blood elf, but won't do anything on my human.
> ...


I dont think it is PQR but rather the profile you are using and if so perhaps there is a blood elf racial in the profile.

----------


## firepong

> I have a code quest
> 
> I want to shot explosive trap and snake trap under whoever im targeting, not the mouseover one, and use Lalt for on/off switch.
> 
> I heard Xhelper has implement this feature a few month ago, anyone know how to write it?
> 
> Thanks


It was released as a beta, not in the official release. He was saying he will put it in a future newer version.

----------


## Guinness

> Alright, so I've been using PQR for about 2 months now.
> It's really brought the spark back into WoW for me.
> So I'd like to thank Xelper.
> 
> But recently i've been having a problem.
> So i have 2 characters.
> Both the same class, with the exact same name.
> One a blood elf, and the other human.
> Well PQR work perfect on my blood elf, but won't do anything on my human.
> ...


Have you tried a fresh install and using it on your Human only first? If it still doesn't work its not an issue between the two names.

----------


## Vinshom

Anyone with disc priest pvp profile plz...I dont care if its old or new, I will update it, I prefer a new one  :Wink:

----------


## hbkx1

I made a post in the Nova profile section but basically looking to add into the Mage profile so that it casts Incanter's Ward (level 90 talent) everytime it's up like a staying buff because it increase spell damage by a lot!

if not UnitBuffID("player",?????) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(?????),"player")
return true


Not sure if I'm on the right track or not but any input would be great!

----------


## freaki

> It's possible with a separate injection of the client atm, however, not currently with just pqr... when xelper is questioned about it he ignores it completely. So you get what you get with him.


the community gets a million times more input and support from xelper than from you failroad..all you give is bitter comments and trolling..get a life.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> First of all I'm not failroad and secondly its not trolling when it's the truth. I was answering his question, I did not cuss or say anything that isn't true.
> 
> Let xelper prove me wrong and actually address the issue. Until then my comments are completely valid and true, not trolls.


_badski_ , what have you done to help the PQR community (profiles/code/help/etc) ?

----------


## firepong

> It's possible with a separate injection of the client atm, however, not currently with just pqr... when xelper is questioned about it he ignores it completely. So you get what you get with him.





> the community gets a million times more input and support from xelper than from you failroad..all you give is bitter comments and trolling..get a life.





> First of all I'm not failroad and secondly its not trolling when it's the truth. I was answering his question, I did not cuss or say anything that isn't true.
> 
> Let xelper prove me wrong and actually address the issue. Until then my comments are completely valid and true, not trolls.


Sadly, I have to agree with his first statement. Right now, and for however long it takes to get a truly bug free version of the one Xelper is coming up with, the only way to get spells like DnD, Rain of Fire, Force of Nature, etc to cast on target instead of mouseover is indeed through the injection of another third party program. On top of that, you will need to have a check in your profile to make sure the function is actually loaded or not (can do this by just doing "type(functionName) ~= "nil"") so that it doesn't mess up your rotation when that third part program isn't working. 

This is mainly why I have been teaching myself C# so that if I can't make my own private version of PQR, I can at least make a program that injects function's and then can be called by PQR and it's rotation's. I don't want to do it, but it will probably be what I will have to do.

----------


## Rubim

> Sadly, I have to agree with his first statement. Right now, and for however long it takes to get a truly bug free version of the one Xelper is coming up with, the only way to get spells like DnD, Rain of Fire, Force of Nature, etc to cast on target instead of mouseover is indeed through the injection of another third party program. On top of that, you will need to have a check in your profile to make sure the function is actually loaded or not (can do this by just doing "type(functionName) ~= "nil"") so that it doesn't mess up your rotation when that third part program isn't working. 
> 
> This is mainly why I have been teaching myself C# so that if I can't make my own private version of PQR, I can at least make a program that injects function's and then can be called by PQR and it's rotation's. I don't want to do it, but it will probably be what I will have to do.


That external program,its private right?




> I choose not to, and it's because PQR itself is really rather primitive. I could literally achieve the same results of PQR with a simple lua unlock. I've been asked to keep my methods out of ownedcore for now, so I can not go into detail of what I actually do for personal /private use. I was going to release a fury warrior profile that would work for just a simple pqr inject, however as of lately (with all these accusations and unwelcoming nature of the OC community ) I've decided to shelve it for now. 
> 
> You guys think PQR is the best thing since sliced bread, and that's fine. Good luck and have fun with it


lol

----------


## Aegeus

And you can't see why people think you're Failroad? Pompous, arrogant and a complete tool. If you couldn't care less about the OC community, please feel free to leave. The door is that way ---------->

----------


## firepong

> That external program,its private right?
> 
> 
> lol


Ye, at the moment, it's private. All I can seem to get working is a semi-functional Object Manager  :Stick Out Tongue:  If I can get some functions coded and injected into the game, I might release a slimmed down version with my feral profile if the created functions are not added into PQR later (the slimmed down version will be a exe file that will have to be ran along-side PQR for the included functions to work). Thankfully, the semi-functional Object Manager can be used with PQR, but nothing comes from it lol. After it is all said and done, I might be able to use this as a target option later on.

P.S. I'm still in the process of learning a lot of C#, so a lot of whats needed to get everything coded right has not been engrained into my brain yet. I finally just got the the part of my O'Rielly C# For beginners book that talks about making a full fledged program in C# (before, I was mainly working with the console window and learning all the basics). After learning all of that and then hoping into the Forms part of C#, it seems like a cake walk in getting everything coded right. The hardest part for me seemed to be the SQL part of the code and calling the database from C# code instead of messing with T-SQL and the like.

----------


## fzU

> I was going to release a fury warrior profile that would work for just a simple pqr inject, however as of lately (with all these accusations and unwelcoming nature of the OC community ) I've decided to shelve it for now.


No loves for warriors around here anymore  :Frown:

----------


## Carkas

I really wish people would leave Failroad out of every single discussion on this forum. It gets so tedious to read over and over calling any person with an opinion you don't like Failroad of B Green. I was really looking forward to that Fury profile. Hopefully you'll release it in the future @badski, don't let the bad'uns in the OC community spoil things.

----------


## Rubim

> I really wish people would leave Failroad out of every single discussion on this forum. It gets so tedious to read over and over calling any person with an opinion you don't like Failroad of B Green. I was really looking forward to that Fury profile. Hopefully you'll release it in the future @badski, don't let the bad'uns in the OC community spoil things.


"Random dude shows up with no posts talking about coding warrior profiles and he codes for a living etc. I just wouldn't be surprised if you were failroad."

Same cocky attitude.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Looks like a new small update patch, offsets are now at 16685 it looks like. Hopefully we'll get a new update soon for pqr offsets like we did the other day.

----------


## Pluviuss

Again a patch !!!!!  :Frown:  16685

----------


## TheDefile

*New Patch released (16685)

Need someone to make Offsets_16685.xml*

----------


## oswalt0

gotta wait for a offsets dump  :Frown:

----------


## Luciferozzy

Not working

----------


## TheDefile

> Not working


There was a new patch released, gotta wait for the offesets for it to work.

----------


## Xelper

Oh Blizzard... I'll post offsets soon.

----------


## chaisar

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>16685</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75910</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E3E00</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

Attachment 13030

----------


## alminhas

> new offset info


How do you get the: GetLocalizedText = 0x....
This will be nice to know for us to change in our one the offset file  :Smile:

----------


## Carkas

> "Random dude shows up with no posts talking about coding warrior profiles and he codes for a living etc. I just wouldn't be surprised if you were failroad."
> 
> Same cocky attitude.


Yeah that's right bro, because there can be only one person with a cocky attitude on the internet at once. Lol. Badski doesn't even seem like he has THAT bad an attitude to me, but I guess I only see the best in people, not a bad problem to have in life :P People just seem to me to always want a Failroad or B Green on the forums for some reason jumping down people's necks as soon as they are new here. I don't get it.

----------


## jcslim

Beat me to asking Alminhas if anyone has the answer to getting the GetLocalizedText that would be great especially with all the patches blizzard are doing.

----------


## kclux

I would like to know if anyone knows a plugin for Notepad++ to show for example ( &amp;quot; ) as ( " ) . I like Notepad++ for editing code but with LUA this is a bit annoying.

----------


## tintukas

After using chaisar's Offset, WOW crashes.

It seems it's wrong

----------


## Timekill

download xml notepad

----------


## Xelper

Offsets are up for 16685

----------


## oswalt0

Thanks for the quick update Xelper!

----------


## Timekill

> Offsets are up for 16685


yessss!!!!!!

----------


## chrusherx

TY Xelper <3

----------


## jcslim

Excellent working perfectly

----------


## Nanotech

BigBigThx Хelper

----------


## Guinness

> Offsets are up for 16685


Thank you again, and again. For all the work you put in to getting PQR back up.

----------


## tintukas

> Offsets are up for 16685


You're a STAR mate, thank you very much

----------


## Albanuva

> Offsets are up for 16685


You are THE MAN Xelper.
Thanks for all the work you put into this amazing tool M8!

----------


## iliekcoffee

I can't get Kink's 5.2 UH profile to work for some reason...

----------


## shortround8

Everyone bow to the demigod Xelper

----------


## Nixo

Big Big Thanks Xelper

----------


## freaki

cheers xelper a real legend of the community + rep

----------


## manw

Hello, i'm experiencing an issue with the auto interrupt as a warlock. 

I'm using the kick from my pet. My interrupt percent is set to "15" and the range kick of my pet is "40" yards. 
Alright, if my pet is in range for the kick, it will interrupt perfectly. 

Now imagine i'm in arena and there is a shaman casting a heal at 100 yards, as soon as he will start casting, my pet will go for him but he wouldn't have time to kick the shaman on cast, that's logic because the shaman was too far and the kick range is only 40 yards. The problem is that the pet will kick the shaman after he did the cast anyway ... 

Is it possible to configure the interrupt hack to make it kick ONLY AND ONLY if there is a cast available to avoid those kind of problems ?

Will really appreciate if someone can help me there !

----------


## davehammer4

> Offsets are up for 16685


Thanks!!! and after reading Soap's post thank you for making PQR Free...if anyone was worthy of a donation...........

----------


## Ralphiuss

I think PQR_UnitFacing is broken again.

----------


## averykey

https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/averykeys-svn/

My checkout link, updated holy, prot, ret. Warrior profiles going up soon.

Still tweaking holy aoe, so it finds the perfect target. Example: The target that will heal the most around it.

You might have to tweak some hp stuff in the abilities, will make a master file so you can change it there. Thinking of an automatic way ;D.
Working with someone for holy arena, also working out pvp ret. Having issues with large amounts of ids for hof/emanc/hop/other; Anyone know?

----------


## osbornx22

> Hello, i'm experiencing an issue with the auto interrupt as a warlock. 
> 
> I'm using the kick from my pet. My interrupt percent is set to "15" and the range kick of my pet is "40" yards. 
> Alright, if my pet is in range for the kick, it will interrupt perfectly. 
> 
> Now imagine i'm in arena and there is a shaman casting a heal at 100 yards, as soon as he will start casting, my pet will go for him but he wouldn't have time to kick the shaman on cast, that's logic because the shaman was too far and the kick range is only 40 yards. The problem is that the pet will kick the shaman after he did the cast anyway ... 
> 
> Is it possible to configure the interrupt hack to make it kick ONLY AND ONLY if there is a cast available to avoid those kind of problems ?
> 
> Will really appreciate if someone can help me there !


I think you need to cancel the pet command, if there is no cast to kick. Pseudoexample:



```
if not UnitCasting() then
      StopPet()
else
      Kick()
end
```

----------


## saga3180

> https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/averykeys-svn/
> 
> My checkout link, updated holy, prot, ret. Warrior profiles going up soon.
> 
> Still tweaking holy aoe, so it finds the perfect target. Example: The target that will heal the most around it.
> 
> You might have to tweak some hp stuff in the abilities, will make a master file so you can change it there. Thinking of an automatic way ;D.
> Working with someone for holy arena, also working out pvp ret. Having issues with large amounts of ids for hof/emanc/hop/other; Anyone know?


Still having problems with your holy profile.It still only wants to cast holy light no matter what health percent everyone is at. It still uses holy shock and lod fine but that's it.

----------


## samu2104

for some reason pqr bot is not working anymore since 5.2
giving major issues with addon it seems and when you turn them off it still not working

----------


## imdasandman

> for some reason pqr bot is not working anymore since 5.2
> giving major issues with addon it seems and when you turn them off it still not working


Go into your pqr folder and run the pqrupdater

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## samu2104

> Go into your pqr folder and run the pqrupdater
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


have done it atleast10 times and still giving issues it doesntn work

----------


## averykey

> Still having problems with your holy profile.It still only wants to cast holy light no matter what health percent everyone is at. It still uses holy shock and lod fine but that's it.


New commit, added kill move for ret/better wog handling. Changed a bunch of stuff in holy, should work better, having issues with divine plea, someone know why. Maybe take a look?


edit: divine plea code



```

for i=1, #members doif (100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")) <= 75 and members[i].HP >= 50 then        if IsPlayerSpell(118730) and PQR_SpellAvailable(118730) then            StopAttack()            SpellStopCasting()            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(118730), "player")        elseif IsPlayerSpell(53328) and PQR_SpellAvailable(53328) then            StopAttack()            SpellStopCasting()            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53328), "player")        end    endend 


```

Not sure why it isn't working. Added the stops because mana is more important if the raid is safe.

----------


## ozmodiar

> New commit, added kill move for ret/better wog handling. Changed a bunch of stuff in holy, should work better, having issues with divine plea, someone know why. Maybe take a look?
> 
> 
> edit: divine plea code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


53328 is Land Flying Machine Credit - Spell - World of Warcraft 

Is that.. helpful?

----------


## megabbyte

Who have good xml to paladin holy and retri? pvp.. pve.. both.. tks a lot..

----------


## averykey

put out commit for divine plea, should be fixed, for some reason the action bar id and the spell book id is different?!?

repped you ozmo, thank you for the help!




> Who have good xml to paladin holy and retri? pvp.. pve.. both.. tks a lot..



my svn

----------


## donut87

Wondering if someone could help me out, trying to add Shadowburn (17877) to my rotation if the target is a boss and under 20% HP and i have 3 or more burning embers.
This is my first time trying to write something so go easy on me!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Wondering if someone could help me out, trying to add Shadowburn (17877) to my rotation if the target is a boss and under 20% HP and i have 3 or more burning embers.
> This is my first time trying to write something so go easy on me!




```

local TargetHealth = UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") * 100 -- "Function" to check the targets health.
local Embers = UnitPower(PQ_player, 14) -- "Function" to check how many embers we have.
 if TargetHealth <= 20 and Embers >= 3 then
   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17877),"target")
   return true
end 


```

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey xelper... Just wondering. I've noticed a lot of posts and personal experience on abilities trying to cast before they are off cd causing the profiles to pause until they come off cd. did you change anything with PQR_SpellAvailable or change the default on PQR_SpellAvailableTime?

----------


## Xelper

It is possible that the spell ID that I had chosen for each class to measure GCD (typically: a spell with no cooldown besides GCD) might have changed for some classes. These IDs haven't been changed in a long while:

If you see any that aren't correct, or are outdated, let me know:



```
    function PQR_GCDSpellID()
        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")


        if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            return 52375
        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
            return 774
        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
            return 56641
        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
            return 1459
        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
            return 85256
        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
            return 2050
        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
            return 1752
        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
            return 45284
        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
            return 980
        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
            return 1715
        elseif playerClass == "MONK" then
            return 100780
        else
            return 0
        end 
    end
```

----------


## Aleksonfire

> It is possible that the spell ID that I had chosen for each class to measure GCD (typically: a spell with no cooldown besides GCD) might have changed for some classes. These IDs haven't been changed in a long while:
> 
> If you see any that aren't correct, or are outdated, let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     function PQR_GCDSpellID()
>         local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
> ...


DK = Still valid though older version?
Druid = Still Valid
Hunter = Still Valid
Mage = Still Valid
Pally = Still Valid
Priest = Still Valid
Rogue = Still Valid
Shaman = 403 for lightning bolt now
Warlock = Still Valid
Warrior = Still Valid
Monk = Still valid

----------


## turtlemans

The DK one is outdated. It is a very old version of death coil, the newer one seems to be 47541.

----------


## manw

Xelper :

i'm experiencing an issue with the auto interrupt as a warlock.

I'm using the kick from my pet. My interrupt percent is set to "15" and the range kick of my pet is "40" yards.
Alright, if my pet is in range for the kick, it will interrupt perfectly.

Now imagine i'm in arena and there is a shaman casting a heal at 100 yards, as soon as he will start casting, my pet will go for him but he wouldn't have time to kick the shaman on cast, that's logic because the shaman was too far and the kick range is only 40 yards. The problem is that the pet will kick the shaman after he did the cast anyway ...

Is it possible to configure the interrupt hack to make it kick ONLY AND ONLY if there is a cast available to avoid those kind of problems ?

Will really appreciate if someone can help me there !

----------


## darkkinght

Hay Xelper I was running pqr on 64bit but there was some down time today on the realms after that I can only run it in 32 bit. I did not get any updates for wow so it was not a patch. Do you know what is up with pqr and why it would be doing this?

----------


## Xelper

PQR does not work on 64 bit, never has.  :Smile:

----------


## Budoy

cancel this

----------


## expunge

Leave it to Blizzard to patch everybody's game dead. Anyone else getting the 112 error after the patch?

----------


## TheDefile

New Patch released.
New Version: *16701*

Gonna need a new offesets update!

----------


## fddbzz

ah nvm is wrong. will localizedtext.

----------


## saga3180

> ```
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>16701</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 
> 	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x545A4D</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ```
> 
> i changed this 2 value in the offset.xml file and save it as Offsets_16701.xml
> it should detect your wow


It just crashes wow after you enable a profile.

----------


## fddbzz

> It just crashes wow after you enable a profile.


ya. nvm is wrong localizedaddress. sorry.

----------


## Naptownz

new offset?  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ok seriously...what is with blizz and all these mid-afternoon ninja patches. -_-

Cramping my style over here  :Wink:  Anyone have a "quick fix" for PQR?

----------


## Cronus577

Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## MyNewName

```
	<CurrentWoWVersion>16701</CurrentWoWVersion>

	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4BA0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
```

But other offsets have changed.. Im working on them now will report back.

----------


## NinaCrane

Lol, ninja patches... They do seem to appear in a puff of choking smoke. But hopefully those patches are fixing things and not just breaking US. >.>

I'd also like to use this as an opportunity to just say thank you to all the great minds behind PQR and each profile that makes playing WoW much more enjoyable and possible for girls like me that just got into pc gaming!
-Nina

----------


## reapagedk

would love to get those offsets but awaiting approval

----------


## Naptownz

approve it damn it D: plus rep to you kind sir

----------


## moochild

Instead of posting the document as an attachment, just post the changed lines. We won't have to wait for pending approval for the document.

----------


## Cronus577

It's approved. Tell me if ya'll run into any problems

----------


## ebouster

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


you rock sir! works like a charm.

----------


## blazinsheath

works thanks man

----------


## Timekill

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


yesssir!!!!!

----------


## rovillien

> Lol, ninja patches... They do seem to appear in a puff of choking smoke. But hopefully those patches are fixing things and not just breaking US. >.>
> 
> I'd also like to use this as an opportunity to just say thank you to all the great minds behind PQR and each profile that makes playing WoW much more enjoyable and possible for girls like me that just got into pc gaming!
> -Nina


*Looks at OC Members*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  GIGGITY GIGGITY GOO!

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


works great, thanks!!! +what tiny rep i have!

----------


## Lookin

Can someone post the offsets?..i'm not seeing a download link

nvm...just had a moment of stupidity.

thanks guys
 :Smile:

----------


## fddbzz

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


ty. works like charm!

----------


## Taran32

Nevermind, it worked! Thanks a ton!

----------


## monopoly8

ty for new offsets that quickly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shuckless

Kick ass! Thanks for the fast Offset upload! Been working on a sick Unholy PvP that might be finished in the coming months.

----------


## scottoski

Hopefully Xelper will update soon, I tried to place that file in offsets but didn't work for me, I really dont want to screw anything up!!!
Also can the old offsets be removed from the folder or do they need to stay?

----------


## jericco

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


 +repped thanks man.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


You're the shit brother, saved my ass for raid time!
+rep

----------


## Derpaladin

Thanks for the new offsets! Have some rep!

----------


## Pluviuss

Offset dont work good, My Wow Fatal Error all the time


ERROR 132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception

----------


## darksahde

offset worked fine with me.

----------


## hbkx1

they work fine for me to

----------


## darkkinght

> PQR does not work on 64 bit, never has.


hay I sorry but I have had it working with 64 more then 1 time I don't know how then. but it was working.

----------


## Pluviuss

Post your offset . i will download it

----------


## TehVoyager

> don't worry guys, i recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your offsets folder, and re-launch pqr, enjoy!


mah hero! ^_^

----------


## billybuffalo

pqr is not working! Wont attach itself to wow right now. Because of patch?

----------


## Kuoth21

why is it when i change the 2 lines shown it doesn't work still any ideas?

----------


## tbos

> Don't worry guys, I recompiled the offset and got one that'll work, just place this into your Offsets folder, and re-launch PQR, Enjoy!


Works great. Thanks!

----------


## turtlemans

New offsets again.

----------


## evlow

yep broken atm, don't log out =)

----------


## billybuffalo

they ninja'd another patch....

----------


## buntcake72

Blizzard is getting ridiculous with all these stupid patches lately.

----------


## Moonst

man I was just logged in i log out and patch yay gotta love it well OC is great will come out with something soon

----------


## donut87

How would i add a pause hotkey to a rotation? on the left alt key.

----------


## Kaylo

> How would i add a pause hotkey to a rotation? on the left alt key.


Here is a pretty standard pause ability(copied that from one of Sheurons profiles back in Cataclysm):


```

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() or IsMounted()or SpellIsTargeting()or UnitBuffID("player",80169)or UnitBuffID("player",87959)or UnitChannelInfo("player") or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") then return true end 


```

Make a new ability and paste that. Dont add anything to the ability like spell id's etc on the right box where you type the name of the ability. Could just make a new ability named Pause and then paste the above and save and then edit the rotation and put it where you want it. Prefferably at the top.
If you only want left alt key to pause then remove all the lines with "or". The other stuff in there is usually good. Example it wont do anything if you are mounted. Good if you have something targetted and dont want it to cast and fall to your death. It wont do anything while you eat. Its up to you what you want in there.

----------


## gongmang1

oh no, :Frown:  16709

----------


## hipnogen

> How would i add a pause hotkey to a rotation? on the left alt key.


 if IsLeftAltKeyDown() then ruturn true end

----------


## billybuffalo

this blows, pqr not working and I was in the middle of a raid. old school till new offsets are out  :Frown:

----------


## Naptownz

off sets :C

----------


## darkkinght

the legend tells of the offset leaveing us and with the power, but one day it will come back... just to be hit by a new patch.

----------


## Naptownz

if i knew how to creat one then i would have posted asap sad we all have to wait for someoen who knows what theyre doing :/

----------


## Moonst

aint that the truth lol i wish i knew how to fix it lol

----------


## donut87

> Here is a pretty standard pause ability(copied that from one of Sheurons profiles back in Cataclysm):
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() or IsMounted()or SpellIsTargeting()or UnitBuffID("player",80169)or UnitBuffID("player",87959)or UnitChannelInfo("player") or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") then return true end 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hey thanks man much appreciated will give it a go when the offsets are up.

----------


## nospoone

```
<CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75DC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
```

Here.

----------


## monopoly8

thank you good sir

----------


## nemhain

> ```
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75DC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ```
> 
> Here.


You rock!! +rep

----------


## Guinness

> ```
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75DC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ```
> 
> Here.


Thank you.

----------


## nemhain

On second thought those offsets detect the client, but I crit error when I load a rotation. Still thanks for that much

----------


## C1utch

> ```
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75DC0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ```
> 
> Here.


Do I just replace the lines from the previous offset with these ones and change the title to Offsets_16709? If so, it didn't work for me :/

----------


## nospoone

I'm playing with them currently. =\

----------


## Stryker81

> Do I just replace the lines from the previous offset with these ones and change the title to Offsets_16709? If so, it didn't work for me :/


didnt work for me either

----------


## oswalt0

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75dc0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x004E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

Copy paste, name file Offsets_16709.xml

Just played a game of BfG and worked perfect.

----------


## Stryker81

how do we figure it out by ourselves? and that worked!

----------


## C1utch

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
> 	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
> 	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
> 	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> 	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
> ...


These worked. Thank you good sir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cronus577

Got the offsets for 16709, just put into your Offsets folder and reload PQR!

----------


## shadowhacks

@Cronus577 gives me Invalid Link error.

----------


## Cronus577

It's currently pending approval, give it a few minutes and it'll go through.

----------


## C1utch

I've been wondering...this thread is huge. There should be a sub-forum dedicated to PQR here with different WoW classes in it.

----------


## Stryker81

Lol, i agree. there should be a subforum for each class. possibly a universal download for all the "good" rotations out there!

----------


## shawry

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
> 	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
> 	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
> 	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> 	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
> ...


thanks mate, much appreciated

----------


## kuukuu

You mean like the community list I maintain in the Profiles subsection? Link is in my signature.

----------


## shadowhacks

I appreciate you doing that kuukuu  :Smile:  I play about 5-7 characters pve/pvp so it saves me a lot of time. Thanks!

----------


## EvoDragon

is PQR out date? cause it's not working  :Frown:

----------


## 383lt1

now we need version 16709 ?

----------


## romancer_bcl

found it thanks was expecting it on the first page

----------


## kackagent

sometimes reading the last page can solve every problem .... dont be that lazy

----------


## voilet

can anyone give me a description on how to do this?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> You mean like the community list I maintain in the Profiles subsection? Link is in my signature.


Yes! thanks for this!! +Rep!

----------


## Neyia

Thx you very much man !!!!!

----------


## hbkx1

Whats with the ninja patches argh cant play now =(

----------


## J1982G

I copy and pasted the new offset file in my offsets folder but still pqr wont work

does anyone have some suggesttions please

----------


## Weischbier

> thanks mate, much appreciated


Perfect, thanks!

----------


## blaythe

*NEW OFFSET RAR*



https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbmvjmskpp...sets_16709.rar


uncompress that file in your offsets folder of PQR.

Not sure if the hosting is working :/ Anyone recommend a new file host? 

Much easier than the copy-paste method.

----------


## J1982G

Blaythe you are awesome mate 

thank you so much

----------


## hbkx1

Thx blaythe

----------


## Kodek

Thanks for the file , works perfect for me.

----------


## osbornx22

> It is possible that the spell ID that I had chosen for each class to measure GCD (typically: a spell with no cooldown besides GCD) might have changed for some classes. These IDs haven't been changed in a long while:
> 
> If you see any that aren't correct, or are outdated, let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     function PQR_GCDSpellID()
>         local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
> ...


Warrior Hamstring triggers a smaller gcd as all other spells.
hamstring gcd = 1 sec
all other = 1,5 sec

There is no spell without cd and normal gcd, which is present in any spec and talent setup  :Frown: 

1. Solve: Take different spells for each spec, to get normal gcd:
arms = 1464
def = 20243 (replaces 7386 ( dont use IsUsable(), because 20243 doesnt need power (rage))
furor = 100130

2. static 1,5

3. take a spell with cd
469
6673
6343
...

----------


## beastmodedude

Is there any way to read up about the new features of PQR 2.2?

----------


## temp123

> *NEW OFFSET RAR*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbmvjmskpp...sets_16709.rar
> 
> 
> put that file in your offsets folder of PQR.
> 
> Much easier than the copy-paste method.


Yeh people please rep him/her, thanks a lot

----------


## manw

Quick question.

I'm using the interrupt bot, is it possible to blacklist/ignore a spell ? I'd like to ignore this one Waterbolt - Spell - World of Warcraft (mage element waterbolt) 

thank you, will +rep for sure

----------


## trvolta

some1 link new ofset 17709 pls coulnd not use others all dmged :S

----------


## map1000

The link(s) to download 16709 are broken.  :Frown:  It appears that this isn't much easier than the cut and paste method after all.

I created a "dropbox" on the website and selected "download to dropbox" instead of download. eventually got it to work...thanks!

----------


## blaythe

Should be working. I'm not sure why they aren't for you. I'll see about hosting only the xml file. 


Direct link to the uncompressed file. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cg1uvyzfrx...sets_16709.xml

----------


## boxo

> Quick question.
> 
> I'm using the interrupt bot, is it possible to blacklist/ignore a spell ? I'd like to ignore this one Waterbolt - Spell - World of Warcraft (mage element waterbolt) 
> 
> thank you, will +rep for sure


The interrupt bot uses a "whitelist". Basically, you can either interrupt every spell, or specific spells. To edit the list, got to settings -> and you'll see interrupt config in the middle. There you can add spells by spellid or by name (capitals necessary).

There was a good list floating around of basic pvp spells to interrupt. this list is some basic spellids (credit to cokx),



```
33786, -- Cyclone		(cast)
28272, -- Pig Poly		(cast)
118, -- Sheep Poly		(cast)
61305, -- Cat Poly		(cast)
61721, -- Rabbit Poly		(cast)
61780, -- Turkey Poly		(cast)
28271, -- Turtle Poly		(cast)
51514, -- Hex			(cast)
51505, -- Lava Burst		(cast)
339, -- Entangling Roots	(cast)
30451, -- Arcane Blast		(cast)
605, -- Dominate Mind		(cast)
20066, --Repentance		(cast)
116858, --Chaos Bolt		(cast)
113092, --Frost Bomb		(cast)
8092, --Mind Blast		(cast)
11366, --Pyroblast		(cast)
48181, --Haunt			(cast)
102051, --Frost Jaw		(cast)
1064, -- Chain Heal		(cast)
77472, -- Greater Healing Wave	(cast)
8004, -- Healing Surge		(cast)
73920, -- Healing Rain		(cast)
51505, -- Lava Burst		(cast)
8936, -- Regrowth		(cast)
2061, -- Flash Heal		(cast)
2060, -- Greater Heal		(cast)
32375, -- Mass Dispel		(cast)
2006, -- Resurrection		(cast)
5185, -- Healing Touch		(cast)
596, -- Prayer of Healing	(cast)
19750, -- Flash of Light	(cast)
635, -- Holy Light		(cast)
7328, -- Redemption		(cast)
2008, -- Ancestral Spirit	(cast)
50769, -- Revive		(cast)
2812, -- Denounce		(cast)
82327, -- Holy Radiance		(cast)
10326, -- Turn Evil		(cast)
82326, -- Divine Light		(cast)
82012, -- Repentance		(cast)
116694, -- Surging Mist		(cast)
124682, -- Enveloping Mist	(cast)
115151, -- Renewing Mist	(cast)
115310, -- Revival		(cast)
126201, -- Frost Bolt		(cast)
44614, -- Frostfire Bolt	(cast)
133, -- Fireball		(cast)
1513, -- Scare Beast		(cast)
982, -- Revive Pet		(cast)
111771, -- Demonic Gateway			(cast)
118297, -- Immolate				(cast)
124465, -- Vampiric Touch			(cast)
32375 -- Mass Dispel				(cast)
```

----------


## TheOzman

> It is possible that the spell ID that I had chosen for each class to measure GCD (typically: a spell with no cooldown besides GCD) might have changed for some classes. These IDs haven't been changed in a long while:
> 
> If you see any that aren't correct, or are outdated, let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     function PQR_GCDSpellID()
>         local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
> ...


Try : Global Cooldown - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## billybuffalo

Could someone explain PQI to me? Is it safe to use this? It shows as an addon in game. Seems dangerous to me to use something that shows in game like that. Makes me nervous. Should I be???

----------


## billybuffalo

> In short its unnecessary bloat, if the users of the profile you put out have any sense at all they can go on and edit the values they want in and out through the ability editor.


Any reason why some of the profiles I have found, say that PQI is needed in order for the profile to work? Seems silly that it would be. I just really dont like risking Blizzard seeing that I have that addon installed.

Also, is /nova an addon that is getting run in game as well? It seems different.

----------


## gongmang1

why use 16709 offsets, profiles didn't works well ,

----------


## Xelper

Blizzard and their patches... I am out for one night and they release a new one! Thanks to whoever posted the offsets on this site. I'll add them to the downloader shortly.

----------


## Xelper

> Try : Global Cooldown - Spell - World of Warcraft


I'll look into that to see if I can use that to measure the current GCD.

----------


## evlow

honestly if blizzard wants to see if you have PQR or PQI running, they will be able to tell. The difference between PQI and the NOVA FRAME is really only one is loaded when the game starts, the other is loaded when PQR profile is loaded. They are both LUA code being used to render a frame, its just the method in which its being done.

I would say PQI is safer than PQR because PQI by itself is nothing more than an addon. PQI has no code that is injected and to be honest is a receiver for events and a way to manage a profile.

----------


## billybuffalo

> honestly if blizzard wants to see if you have PQR or PQI running, they will be able to tell. The difference between PQI and the NOVA FRAME is really only one is loaded when the game starts, the other is loaded when PQR profile is loaded. They are both LUA code being used to render a frame, its just the method in which its being done.
> 
> I would say PQI is safer than PQR because PQI by itself is nothing more than an addon. PQI has no code that is injected and to be honest is a receiver for events and a way to manage a profile.



I use Novas Survival hunter profile because it is hands down the best out there. So really there is no way for me to use PQI over novaframe right?

----------


## Kinkeh

> I use Novas Survival hunter profile because it is hands down the best out there. So really there is no way for me to use PQI over novaframe right?


Nope as crystal didn't code the profile for use with PQI, as far as I know Blizzard does not scan addons what-so-ever so nothing to worry about, if anything you'd worry about injecting something into wow's process before running just an addon.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheDefile

nvm was on 2nd lastpage

----------


## paintpauller

> Nope as crystal didn't code the profile for use with PQI, as far as I know Blizzard does not scan addons what-so-ever so nothing to worry about, if anything you'd worry about injecting something into wow's process before running just an addon.


exactly, running PQR is 100 times more dangerous then having a addon called PQI installed. that being said there is no reports of bans from using PRQ dating back all the way back to day 1. blizzard has never and most likely will never scan for addons because there is no way (that i know of) for a addon to do anything against ToS with out a secondary program running along side it ex PQI cant do anything and is pointless with out PQR. if you do use PQI tho NEVER send game crashes to blizzard as they DO contain a list of all installed addons, luckily for us we must sigh off on sending every crash reports to blizzard so its nothing to be worried about.

----------


## Sheriffs

Thanks for the new offset!

I have a question: how can i delay for about 0,2 - 0,3 the ability (e.g. kick) to interrupt a spell? The profile i use simple do an instant interrupt (in less than 0,1s), its not a human like behavior and some people already talked about that with me. Can someone give me a script solution about it? Thanks in advance.

----------


## shodnorse

what is PQI exacrly means? where to find/dowload it? PQR doesn't work at all so far...

----------


## Cronus577

If there is a ninja patch, feel free to PM me and i'll try to patch PQR to the offset as quickly as possible so it'll work. I haven't patched past 16709 so far.

----------


## scaryone

pqr is not working at all at the moment. What is this pqi ??

----------


## Trekku

> pqr is not working at all at the moment. What is this pqi ??


PQi is a addon that can be run alongside PQR, some profiles uses PQi to let the player make easy adjustments to their profile like ablities and cooldowns, and for shortcut keys.

----------


## billybuffalo

> pqr is not working at all at the moment. What is this pqi ??


PQI does not work without pqr.

----------


## paintpauller

> pqr is not working at all at the moment. What is this pqi ??


PQI is a addon that gives detailed info of what the profile is doing.
with the newest versions also giving a ingame GUI that can be used to control setting of a PQR profile

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

if you want some examples of what it can do you can check out my Alpha Utilities which supports the new PQI

----------


## scaryone

great ty for replies  :Smile:

----------


## billybuffalo

I think they are patching wow again... wtf blizzard!

is anyone able to even log on to battle.net or worldofwarcraft.com???

----------


## martino82

i really cant get pqr to work and cant download the newest offset either

----------


## billybuffalo

I cant even log into the game. I enter login info and it tells me there is a patch and the launcher will run. it runs then does nothing but tell me game is upto date...and repeat.....nor can I get onto their websites...

----------


## paintpauller

on a side note I have been working on a private Boomkin profile that is a mash up of Sheepmoon, Nerder, and Soapbox's free one with some stuff that I have added in including PQI. I have bee keeping it private because the bulk of it is not my work but with the release of Wonderworm's mashup I figured I may as well share what I have =D. expect a public release in the next hour!

----------


## monkeyjoe

> In short its unnecessary bloat, if the users of the profile you put out have any sense at all they can go on and edit the values they want in and out through the ability editor.


lolz... 200k is bloat? Pretty sure the addon I use to have my pet make rude comments in /raid uses more than that. 

While PQI is unnecessary it is a useful way to see exactly what you are doing and when you are doing it. That part works for every profile (as far as I can see). If the profile writer has implemented it, PQI will also let you modify profile variables on the fly, and in game.

----------


## billybuffalo

anyone else having issues getting to their websites (wow and battle.net) and getting into the game?

----------


## gongmang1

I cant play WOW without PQR :Frown: 






> Should be working. I'm not sure why they aren't for you. I'll see about hosting only the xml file. 
> 
> 
> Direct link to the uncompressed file. 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cg1uvyzfrx...sets_16709.xml




I can use this but PQR not running well,

----------


## billybuffalo

Are u at least able to log into the game right now>>>???

I cant even do that for some reason.

----------


## idonotbot

> on a side note I have been working on a private Boomkin profile that is a mash up of Sheepmoon, Nerder, and Soapbox's free one with some stuff that I have added in including PQI. I have bee keeping it private because the bulk of it is not my work but with the release of Wonderworm's mashup I figured I may as well share what I have =D. expect a public release in the next hour!


Last I saw of this it was great, unfortunately not been able to get in game for last week or so to keep testing it, would love to know how it is performing in ToT.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> on a side note I have been working on a private Boomkin profile that is a mash up of Sheepmoon, Nerder, and Soapbox's free one with some stuff that I have added in including PQI. I have bee keeping it private because the bulk of it is not my work but with the release of Wonderworm's mashup I figured I may as well share what I have =D. expect a public release in the next hour!


I believe we all steal snip it of codes here and there. I'm sure devs don't mind as long as credit is given to the dev. 

I haven't read anything of a dev complaining that someone stole/used their code.

----------


## billybuffalo

Ok, so i was actually able to log in to the game but, PQR is needing new offsets.

----------


## Cronus577

If yall still aren't able to get PQR working because of your offset, you can download it here for patch 16709
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpgsa7v2c3...sets_16709.xml

----------


## billybuffalo

I have 16709 and it is still not working.

----------


## manjoe42

download the zip unzip it into your offsets folder then click download offsets should work fine mine is.

thanks for all the hard work with keeping the offsets up to date wish i could rep but have none  :Big Grin:

----------


## BassGhost

Downloaded 16709 offset and still cant get it to work either

----------


## EvoDragon

> If yall still aren't able to get PQR working because of your offset, you can download it here for patch 16709
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpgsa7v2c3...sets_16709.xml


Thank you so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## billybuffalo

> download the zip unzip it into your offsets folder then click download offsets should work fine mine is.
> 
> thanks for all the hard work with keeping the offsets up to date wish i could rep but have none



The file is not a zip for one, it is the .xml file itself. In the above link anyways. I just right click save link as and save it to the correct folder. doesnt work.

I have just noticed when trying to d/l latest offests from pqr itself, it is now hanging and not downloading anything. In my experience, that means it is being updated right now.


....Well I was wrong. it started d/ling again...however, pqr will still not attach it self to my wow game session.....I dont usually have any issues with this. am i missing something?

----------


## BassGhost

> *NEW OFFSET RAR*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kbmvjmskpp...sets_16709.rar
> 
> 
> uncompress that file in your offsets folder of PQR.
> 
> ...


Use this download the one Cronus linked doesnt work for some reason

----------


## bandrewa

Even though the client is still stating 16709 there was another hotfix this morning, Seems to have thrown off the offsets again. Be patient, people are working on the new offsets.

EDIT: Post above mine's offsets seem to be working.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Use this download the one Cronus linked doesnt work for some reason


This file is damaged or corrupted. cant even extract that one.


I am sure there will be another update soon, since they patched the game again this morning.

----------


## paintpauller

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16709</CurrentWoWVersion>
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
>     <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
> ...


Guys just make your own Offsets file! I did way back when this was posted and it has been working flawlessly since!

BTW +rep to oswalt0 for fast offset fix!

----------


## Xelper

Forgot to update my offset list on the downloader, it should now download the latest offsets when you hit Download Offsets.

----------


## paintpauller

> Forgot to update my offset list on the downloader, it should now download the latest offsets when you hit Download Offsets.


Thanks!

YOU DA MAN! =D

----------


## BassGhost

> This file is damaged or corrupted. cant even extract that one.
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be another update soon, since they patched the game again this morning.


Make sure you're going directly to the download link, it's a zip not a xml file. So right click save as wont work.

----------


## Guinness

> This file is damaged or corrupted. cant even extract that one.
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be another update soon, since they patched the game again this morning.


And what build number are you using? 16709 is the one I'm on.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Guys just make your own Offsets file! I did way back when this was posted and it has been working flawlessly since!
> 
> BTW +rep to oswalt0 for fast offset fix!


What changes are being made each time an update comes out? i would love to be able to do this myself.


I see the following changesin the old offsets, from the new:



```
<CurrentWoWVersion>16685</CurrentWoWVersion> 

<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75910</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
  <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E3E00</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
```

Are these the only 3 lines that get updated, and how do you know what the new info is?

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

For anyone having trouble updating or downloading the latest offsets for PQR, I've created an account on MediaFire for those to download a zip file of the latest offsets. Just download and unzip the file to your PQR/Offsets folder and you'll be good to go.

Offsets_16709.zip

----------


## Xelper

Just hit the download offsets button on the startup screen.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you Xelper <3

----------


## Trekku

Just out of curiosity, what are offsets, and what does it do?
I know they are required for PQR to function.

----------


## gensmeta

> Just out of curiosity, what are offsets, and what does it do?
> I know they are required for PQR to function.


A short (although maybe a bit inaccurate) answer is:
offsets are locations in a programs (in this case wow:s) memory allocations. PQR and other bots must know where in the file different calls to functions and objects are made in order to intercept these calls and add their own code before sending the original request to where it was supposed to go.
When the executable (wow.exe/wow-64.exe) is updated, the offsets for the calls that is needed changes, and so the developer for the bot/program has to find new offsets.
I'm not sure as to how this works, exactly, but it's a relatively delicate science.

I'm not very educated in this area though, so some of this may be slightly inaccurate. Feel free to correct me if that be the case.





On another subject, for some reason I can't get PQR to work. I think it attaches alright, because when I press the hotkey for a rotation, the status text is added to my chat box that PQR is enabled/disabled.
Are there any guidelines as how to troubleshoot PQR?


EDIT: added a few rows to offsets explanation

----------


## werewolfspb

i saw here, but can't find it now :confused:
i want use cc spells while kick on cd

----------


## Xelper

> Just out of curiosity, what are offsets, and what does it do?
> I know they are required for PQR to function.


Offsets are the internal locations of functions or other variables inside of the WoW client. The offset 0x4213DA simply corresponds to the base memory address of WoW + the offset... meaning the piece of information located there will always be located there. If you are completely unaware of how a program functions, I guess an analogy would be that you can think of them like addresses on streets. You can use the address "32 West Street" to find a very specific house or place. Except, when a new WoW build gets pushed the addresses usually change. 

And to answer a question I get a lot: No, I cannot simply explain how offsets are found. I can usually update all of the offsets for PQR in under 15 minutes, but that is only because I understand ASM. There is no easy way to explain 'finding offsets' to someone who doesn't know ASM at all. A lot of the offsets are posted in the Memory Editing section of this website, but not all of them... there are still 4 or 5 that aren't posted by other people. (And before anyone does it, do not go posting there... they will not help you.)

----------


## SeveredShadow

Trying to make code that will automatically switch between single-target and AoE modes based on how many targets I am in combat with. Is there a function that will keep count of how many enemies I am currently engaged in combat with?
I'd like to be able to avoid creating a 'Hold CTRL for AoE' toggle.

----------


## averykey

> Trying to make code that will automatically switch between single-target and AoE modes based on how many targets I am in combat with. Is there a function that will keep count of how many enemies I am currently engaged in combat with?
> I'd like to be able to avoid creating a 'Hold CTRL for AoE' toggle.


No, but I don't think we should have one either, think of all the situations where aoe could wipe your raid ,party or break cc.
It's better to do it manually, it would take a very long time for profile developers to code all of the situations, and keep it updated for every patch.
Hitting one or two buttons isn't that bad.

----------


## DarkMassacre

Does anyone have a profile updated not since 5.2 but since the last patch (there's a diff) all of the current warrior PVE ones i found in the searches that say 5.2 arent functioning since the last patch. Some of them will work for 5-10 seconds then do nothing.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> No, but I don't think we should have one either, think of all the situations where aoe could wipe your raid ,party or break cc.
> It's better to do it manually, it would take a very long time for profile developers to code all of the situations, and keep it updated for every patch.
> Hitting one or two buttons isn't that bad.


There is in fact a way to do this. Check out the aoe healing codes in most of the healer profiles and you should be able to figure it out from there. As far as the situation it could wipe your raid lets assume you are a survival hunter. Its quite possible on spirit kings you might end up serpent stinging the raid to death. If you look at my profile for chain heal you could easily apply the same logic with chain lightning,

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Offsets are the internal locations of functions or other variables inside of the WoW client. The offset 0x4213DA simply corresponds to the base memory address of WoW + the offset... meaning the piece of information located there will always be located there. If you are completely unaware of how a program functions, I guess an analogy would be that you can think of them like addresses on streets. You can use the address "32 West Street" to find a very specific house or place. Except, when a new WoW build gets pushed the addresses usually change. 
> 
> And to answer a question I get a lot: No, I cannot simply explain how offsets are found. I can usually update all of the offsets for PQR in under 15 minutes, but that is only because I understand ASM. There is no easy way to explain 'finding offsets' to someone who doesn't know ASM at all. A lot of the offsets are posted in the Memory Editing section of this website, but not all of them... there are still 4 or 5 that aren't posted by other people. (And before anyone does it, do not go posting there... they will not help you.)



If anyone really wants to learn how to find the offsets then you can spend some time and familiarize yourself with any memory editor like cheat engine or ollydbg etc....

----------


## SeveredShadow

> There is in fact a way to do this. Check out the aoe healing codes in most of the healer profiles and you should be able to figure it out from there. As far as the situation it could wipe your raid lets assume you are a survival hunter. Its quite possible on spirit kings you might end up serpent stinging the raid to death. If you look at my profile for chain heal you could easily apply the same logic with chain lightning,


Specifically I am building and Enhancement profile. I was trying to make something that could decide when to swap Searing Totem for Magma Totem and swap Lightning Bolt for Chain Lightning. I don't think either of those spells are potentially as dangerous as spreading Serpent Sting or something.
I'll take a look at your Chain Heal code and see if I can utilize a bit of it for my needs.

Thanks

----------


## paintpauller

*Public Release for Alpha Moonkin is finally here!
Alpha Moonkin is a mashup of three profiles, I took the best of every profile and added PQI along with some new stuff into the mix.**Notice: If a profile author objects to this profile mashup I will remove it out of respect for their work. 
Credit for the bulk of the code goes to:
Sheepmoon, Nerder, and Soapbox
**Alpha Moonkin has support for the new PQI.
If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
-- -- Version 2.1.2 -- --
Please submit bugs to me on my thread!
http://goo.gl/gjxw0
-- -- Beta Build -- --**Features in this release of Alpha Moonkin include:*
*Full support for PQI and its new UI
**Burst rotation for start of fight to optimize starting DPS**Optimized Solar and Luner rotations**Optimized Solar and Luner Eclipse rotations**Optimized movement rotation**Full CD Support**Trinket Support**Berserking and Lifeblood Support**Starfall toggle**Moonfire/Sunfire Focus and Mouseover**Auto HealthStone and Lightwell**Rebirth Mouseover**Renewal**Barkskin**Anti Root**Astral Communion**Tranquillity**Wild Mushroom**Hurricane**Solar Beam**All abilities can be toggled and have tooltips**Most abilities have the option to KeyBind through PQI*

**

----------


## Sheriffs

*Question: how can i delay for about 0,2s - 0,3s the ability (e.g. kick) to interrupt a spell? The profile i use simple do an instant interrupt (in less than 0,1s), its not a human like behavior and some people already talked about that with me. Can someone give me a script solution about it? Thanks in advance.*

----------


## Dimonoff

```

local dino = GetUnitName("focus", "Direhorn Spirit")if dino then 


```

Why does not want to work properly?

----------


## kuukuu

> Specifically I am building and Enhancement profile. I was trying to make something that could decide when to swap Searing Totem for Magma Totem and swap Lightning Bolt for Chain Lightning. I don't think either of those spells are potentially as dangerous as spreading Serpent Sting or something.
> I'll take a look at your Chain Heal code and see if I can utilize a bit of it for my needs.
> 
> Thanks


I already have a working code that does that but at large numbers of mobs it lags to the point it's unplayable for some reason. Currently it has taken a back seat to some of my other projects but I'd be happy to show you what I have.

----------


## Kinkeh

> ```
> 
> local dino = GetUnitName("focus", "Direhorn Spirit")
 if dino then 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Why does not want to work properly?


Because GetUnitName would be used for checking a units server, I.e. if your focus is on Stormrage. Use UnitName.



```

if UnitName("focus") == "Direhorn Spirit" then
   return true
end 


```

----------


## paintpauller

> *Question: how can i delay for about 0,2s - 0,3s the ability (e.g. kick) to interrupt a spell? The profile i use simple do an instant interrupt (in less than 0,1s), its not a human like behavior and some people already talked about that with me. Can someone give me a script solution about it? Thanks in advance.*


*I modified Xelper's interrupt profile to have a random delay of .1 second to .79 seconds every time it tries to interrupt a spell. if you want to change the range then go into ability editor > interrupt > Xelper > Variables: Interrupt and change the numbers, I left comments so it should be easier to follow =D
**Download:*
*-- Interrupt with random delay --*
*http://70.86.12.197/~alphauti/PQR/Xelper_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml*
*Past the link above^ into the Profile Downloader in Rotation Editor*

----------


## darksahde

@kinkeh

Recently I've encountered a problem with your Unholy Infusion profile. Randomly, the single rotation(I THINK the AoE rotation too, but I'm not sure) will stuck try to use "Blood Tap (10c/32RP)" with full rune and it return "there is no fully depleted rune" error message.

Also, it happens also to the "Death Coil(sudden doom)" try to work with no doom buff. (occur much less often than the above situation)

Is there any way to solve this?

Thanks.

----------


## werewolfspb

PQR_UnitDistance("target", "player") eat 15-20(about 30%) of my fps  :Mad:  do you know another functions for distance checking?

----------


## Guinness

> PQR_UnitDistance("target", "player") eat 15-20(about 30%) of my fps  do you know another functions for distance checking?


That's a known issue right now with PQR. You could try using a spell to check distance. I'm not sure on a work around.

----------


## Guinness

> *Question: how can i delay for about 0,2s - 0,3s the ability (e.g. kick) to interrupt a spell? The profile i use simple do an instant interrupt (in less than 0,1s), its not a human like behavior and some people already talked about that with me. Can someone give me a script solution about it? Thanks in advance.*


Check out Team Nova's Interrupt file. It has a random timer on it already.

----------


## DarkMassacre

Never mind on the warrior profiles. Just so you know the only currently working warrior profile is failroad PVE that was modified by someone i forgot the name i think it started with a Z, but for some reason nerders, Gourgas, simcraft, xern, nova, denne, avery and SM do not work anymore since the last hotfix patch. Not sure if you guys were aware.

----------


## azergod

anyone has a working shadow priest for 5.2? cant seem to get nova shadow to work (might be broken?)

----------


## Drinksbeer

It's the changes to the mechanics, those profiles will still cast the shadow spells, you just won't get the MF after you apply DP on the target.  :Smile:  I'm pretty sure they will have something awesome up soon, they always do.

Also, I would love to know what is going on with the warrior profile, mine was working fine a few minutes ago and I am using both Gourgas and Failroad.

----------


## azergod

well its not the mechanics, i downloaded the entire svn, and put everything in my pqr folders, but shadow just wont seem to work at all, it wont cast anything for me. is it really cuz im lvl 80? i dont really think shadow gets much usefull spells after 80 except for the lvl 90 talent maybe but even if i remove that from the priority list it still wont work

----------


## Kinkeh

> anyone has a working shadow priest for 5.2? cant seem to get nova shadow to work (might be broken?)


Try this: https://github.com/mentallys-hysteri...ive/master.zip

Mentally's no longer updating in the nova SVN. Make sure you have the PQI addon in your addons folder (PQInterface.zip) and the two Data files in your PQR data folder.

----------


## expunge

> Try this: https://github.com/mentallys-hysteri...ive/master.zip
> 
> Mentally's no longer updating in the nova SVN. Make sure you have the PQI addon in your addons folder (PQInterface.zip) and the two Data files in your PQR data folder.


Who is updating this one?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Who is updating this one?


Mentally, it's her profile hub for future releases under the Hysteria name, hence "Mentally's Hysteria" in the url ;p.

----------


## darrick

Hey I need some help I have pqr downloaded but I cant get any of the profiles to work... Im trying to get them to work for a resto druid and feral druid any ideas on what I can do?

----------


## daveyboyuk

are all mentally profiles lock in particular on new svn aswell ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> are all mentally profiles lock in particular on new svn aswell ?


Yes they are.

----------


## saga3180

Can someone tell me why this always uses holy prism on a member instead of the boss( even tohe the boss is targeted it still uses it on a random member)?

if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end

----------


## ashdale

> Can someone tell me why this always uses holy prism on a member instead of the boss( even tohe the boss is targeted it still uses it on a random member)?
> 
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
> then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> return true
> end


With the line PQR-CustomTarget in there and eual to members[1].Unit it will always target the raid member unit... If i'm understanding you right you have the boss targeted youself and want HP to fire into him, I would change it to 

if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
then return true
end 

and then in the config box on the bottom left side of PQR, at the bottom set the Spell ID to "114165" and Target to "Target" and this will fire off HP anytime you have the left control key down and fire it into the mob you have currently targeted.

----------


## daveyboyuk

still no plans on updating frost kink ? , im still using the old one cant find a better replacement  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinkeh

> still no plans on updating frost kink ? , im still using the old one cant find a better replacement


Nope no plans, honestly surprising that you can still use it? o.o figured _anything_ would be better at this point, highly doubt rubim's aren't.

----------


## BallisticJoker

> Nope no plans, honestly surprising that you can still use it? o.o figured _anything_ would be better at this point, highly doubt rubim's aren't.


Honestly - UH is kicking Frost's ass right now. Just wondering if you'll implement a festerblight priority system?  :Big Grin:  Would be awesome if it supported it :P

The profile works flawlessly still!

----------


## paintpauller

what would be the best way to register a list of events with out having to make a frame per event? and then be able to do stuff on different events.

ex.
if event == "PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD" then
print("hello world")
end

----------


## evlow

> what would be the best way to register a list of events with out having to make a frame per event? and then be able to do stuff on different events.
> 
> ex.
> if event == "PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD" then
> print("hello world")
> end


You can register multiple events per frame



```

local CrazyFrame = CreateFrame("Frame")CrazyFrame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")CrazyFrame:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD")CrazyFrame:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT")CrazyFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", CrazyFrame_OnEvent)CrazyFrame:Show() 


```



```

function CrazyFrame_OnEvent(self, event,...)   if event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then             -- Do Something     elseif event == "PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD" then                  -- Do Something Else       elseif event == "PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT" then                  -- Yet Again Do Something       endend 


```

----------


## paintpauller

ohhh wow that makes it 100 times easier. while testing I couldn't get it to work with more then one event... looking at that I think I know what I was doing wrong.

on a side note I have always wondered what (self, event,...) is for. what does self equal and what else is passed in the ... and what do they equal?

----------


## evlow

self - Reference to the widget for which the script was run (frame)event - Name of the event (string)... - Arguments specific to the event (list)

----------


## Weird0

ive been now trying to find a 5.2 updated hunter profile (dont really care at this point anymore if bm/sv or marksman) for several days and the closest thing i found was a 3 week old release from kickmydog...

anyone know of some updated ones ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> ive been now trying to find a 5.2 updated hunter profile (dont really care at this point anymore if bm/sv or marksman) for several days and the closest thing i found was a 3 week old release from kickmydog...
> 
> anyone know of some updated ones ?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2232994 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

Crystal has been maintaining his hunter profiles along with updating them for 5.2.

----------


## Weird0

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2232994 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)
> 
> Crystal has been maintaining his hunter profiles along with updating them for 5.2.


thanks for the reminder i totally forgot about team nova maintaining several other classes not only dk and priest  :Big Grin:

----------


## expunge

> ive been now trying to find a 5.2 updated hunter profile (dont really care at this point anymore if bm/sv or marksman) for several days and the closest thing i found was a 3 week old release from kickmydog...
> 
> anyone know of some updated ones ?


Just so you know, that 3 week old one of KMD's still works perfectly. Nothing has really changed as far as hunter rotations go.

----------


## crystal_tech

yep, Survival hunter is the most current of my profiles, working on Marks and BM right now.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Getting this lately on startup?
Would it be advised to delete the whole thing and start fresh or is this known?



```
Date: 2013-03-17 20:44:15
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."] line 439:
   bad argument #1 to 'loadstring' (string expected, got nil)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [C]: loadstring()
   [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: Deserialize()
   [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:302:
      [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:301
   [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:332:
      [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:324
Locals:
```

----------


## paintpauller

> Getting this lately on startup?
> Would it be advised to delete the whole thing and start fresh or is this known?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-03-17 20:44:15
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> ...



I would yes, when updating PQI have you also been updating the PQR_PQI.lua file? most of the updates have been to that file and not as much the addon. if there has been a big enough change aka v2.22 and its complete overhaul of how hotkeys work there might something in the addon trying to load a string that does not exist. I personally have not tried to update one with out the other but that would be my guess of whats going on based on that error.

----------


## azrashom

i have a question. i just started using this and it is amazing but i cant for the life of me figure out how to get it to do racial abilities on its own, or use my on use trinket. Are these things im just going to have to do by myself?

----------


## Nerder

> i have a question. i just started using this and it is amazing but i cant for the life of me figure out how to get it to do racial abilities on its own, or use my on use trinket. Are these things im just going to have to do by myself?


who's profiles are you using, because not all of them even have the racial spells in them. That would be something to bring up with the profile writer

----------


## paintpauller

> i have a question. i just started using this and it is amazing but i cant for the life of me figure out how to get it to do racial abilities on its own, or use my on use trinket. Are these things im just going to have to do by myself?


its all up to the profile author to add them in, if you want you can give me a link to the profile that you are using and add in the racial that you want. as for the trinkets that is simple here is some code for both trinkets just put each one as its own ability and add them into the rotation:

Ability name: Trinket 1


```

local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 13)if Cooldown == 0 and Ready == 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then    UseInventoryItem(13)    return trueend 


```

Ability name: Trinket 2


```

local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 14)if Cooldown == 0 and Ready == 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then    UseInventoryItem(14)    return trueend 


```


the code above will use the trinkets as soon as they are off CD and you are not casting and in combat. if you want to use them with CDs then add them into the ability for that CD at the end and b4 any "return true"
ex. for using both trinkets with Incarnation.


```

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(4)) == 11and IsUsableSpell(102560)and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(102560)) < 2 then    if UnitBuffID("player", 48518) or UnitBuffID("player", 48517) then            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(102560)))        --trinket 1 code--        local _, Cooldown1, Ready1 = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 13)        if Cooldown1 == 0 and Ready1 == 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil        and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then            UseInventoryItem(13)        end        --trinket 2 code--                    local _, Cooldown2, Ready2 = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 14)        if Cooldown2 == 0 and Ready2 == 1 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil        and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil then            UseInventoryItem(14)        end        return true    endend 


```

----------


## Nov17

@ DarkMassacre: I am a scrub when it comes to coding but I slightly modified Bgreens/Failroads PVP profile, adding rep's rotation. I haven't tested it for arms yet (but it works with fury). LMK if you are interested. However I would prefer if rep himself would fix it, since its apparent that he does know how to code.

----------


## billybuffalo

Can someone tell me if in my list of addons installed in game, Should I have "Ace3" installed since I am not a developer? Or are they libs that are simply needed for other addons? Will Ace3 conflict with PQR in anyway?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> Can someone tell me if in my list of addons installed in game, Should I have "Ace3" installed since I am not a developer? Or are they libs that are simply needed for other addons? Will Ace3 conflict with PQR in anyway?


Ace3 is a 'framework' annex library which is used by addons you have installed.
It's not interfering nor conflicting with PQR in all the time I use PQR and have Ace3 installed.

----------


## js1974

Can someone explain to me how to have one keybind activate one of 3 talents which ever you happen to have? This is for a Monk for the level 60 talents.

Ring of Peace SpellID 116844
Legsweep SpellID 119381
Charging Ox Wave SpellID 119392

Right now I'm using this code for 3 different abilities.



```
-- Leg Sweep


if IsLeftControlKeyDown() and not IsMounted() and UnitAffectingCombat("player") and Nova_CheckLastCast(119381,10) == false then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119381), "player")
end
```

I have the same rotation 3 times and just swap to w/e rotation to satisfy the talents. I'm sure there is a way I can get it to check for which talent I currently have and I have looked over code from other people but I can't get it to work it just stops the rotation. Any help or even pointing me int he direction of someone else that uses the code so I can look at would be very helpful.

----------


## Gabbz

> Can someone explain to me how to have one keybind activate one of 3 talents which ever you happen to have? This is for a Monk for the level 60 talents.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same rotation 3 times and just swap to w/e rotation to satisfy the talents. I'm sure there is a way I can get it to check for which talent I currently have and I have looked over code from other people but I can't get it to work it just stops the rotation. Any help or even pointing me int he direction of someone else that uses the code so I can look at would be very helpful.


Im using this, Think its from kabman



```

if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 1 then    PoMTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 2 then    ScorchTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)) == 4 then    TemporalTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)) == 6 then    BarrierTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 13 then    NetherTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 14 then    LBombTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 15 then    FBombTalent = trueend    if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 16 then    InvocationTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 17 then    RuneTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 18 then    WardTalent = trueend 


```

then in the ability you just use



```

if LBombTalent  then XXXXXXX 


```

----------


## shadowhacks

Ninja Patch

----------


## firepong

> Ninja Patch


Just noticed myself. Wish I was in the house 30min sooner so I could have had my game logged in x.x

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Yea Blizzard just pushed another ninja patch about 5 mins ago. Stay logged in until new offsets get released if you can although I'm hearing the patch is "force dc'ing" people even if they just try to change realms.

----------


## rapidfirex

I got home from work about 4 mins ago, Perfect timing for me to download the ninja patch. Is this the 4th or 5th time this week? lol. There is a few people around here that know how to get the offsets so it shouldn't be to long.

----------


## kuukuu

What is with all these ninja patches.... It's getting a bit ridiculous. Did they really screw things up so much in 5.2 that they need to keep doing mini patches outside regular maintenance?

----------


## Stryker81

I Am personally thinking the patches have to do with the kroshik in thunder isles, seeing as how he is supposed to be different every day for the achievement from /bow ing to him. I could be wrong though.

edit- i just got booted, and i don't know the full bm hunter rotation very well. looks like i will wait til after school tonight to play. on the latest kmd profile for bm hunter, it seems like my hunter is no longer using lynx rush and holding right shift no longer blows the horn and calls the other pets in, (Spell Name has just slipped my tongue!) is there a profile out there that has every single ability known to bm hunter in it? then i can just swap out spells in the rotation editor?

----------


## shadowhacks

Ninja patches are just Blizzard's way of testing PQR users resolve!

----------


## rapidfirex

Thats not something you have to patch. It was already implemented and therefor downloaded. They only patch when they are fixing something the messed or screwing with are skills some more.

----------


## Cronus577

Hang on guys, as soon as I can get the patch information i'll upload an Offset!

----------


## Skateeee

> Hang on guys, as soon as I can get the patch information i'll upload an Offset!


I love you<3

----------


## js1974

> Just noticed myself. Wish I was in the house 30min sooner so I could have had my game logged in x.x


It disconnected me and forced a patch upon me how inconsiderate  :Frown: 




> What is with all these ninja patches.... It's getting a bit ridiculous. Did they really screw things up so much in 5.2 that they need to keep doing mini patches outside regular maintenance?


There are 2 exploits in ToT guilds are using and this patch was probably one of the fixes or possibly both.




> Im using this, Think its from kabman
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 1 then    PoMTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(1)) == 2 then    ScorchTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)) == 4 then    TemporalTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(2)) == 6 then    BarrierTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 13 then    NetherTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 14 then    LBombTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(5)) == 15 then    FBombTalent = trueend    if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 16 then    InvocationTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 17 then    RuneTalent = trueendif select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(6)) == 18 then    WardTalent = trueend 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I send you a pm to chat about this more figure I'm probably missing something small but can't get it working quite yet.

----------


## triggersad

aw man..i wish i new which exploits..

----------


## js1974

> aw man..i wish i new which exploits..


There is a disease cloud hunters are putting on their pets that never goes away and does retarded damage. There is also some 100% Haste buff o the island that doesn't remove when zoning you get it for fighting some daily or something else I'm not sure on it exactly both of those we're used by multiple top 5 us guilds to secure Council and Tortos kills.

----------


## snowhawk

> There is a disease cloud hunters are putting on their pets that never goes away and does retarded damage. There is also some 100% Haste buff o the island that doesn't remove when zoning you get it for fighting some daily or something else I'm not sure on it exactly both of those we're used by multiple top 5 us guilds to secure Council and Tortos kills.


Warlock imp mass dispel only removing 1 buff instead of all buffs on primordius, trivializing buff refreshes an already easy fight.

----------


## imdasandman

> There is a disease cloud hunters are putting on their pets that never goes away and does retarded damage. There is also some 100% Haste buff o the island that doesn't remove when zoning you get it for fighting some daily or something else I'm not sure on it exactly both of those we're used by multiple top 5 us guilds to secure Council and Tortos kills.


And I hope they get their characters and achievements reverted and also a week ban like ensidus got when they exploited hm lk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

> And I hope they get their characters and achievements reverted and also a week ban like ensidus got when they exploited hm lk
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


It's been in the game and abused for over 3 months, I doubt they will. I just found out the patch today was the 100% Haste for 2 min buff will now clear upon zoning.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Can someone explain to me how to have one keybind activate one of 3 talents which ever you happen to have? This is for a Monk for the level 60 talents.
> 
> Ring of Peace SpellID 116844
> Legsweep SpellID 119381
> Charging Ox Wave SpellID 119392
> 
> Right now I'm using this code for 3 different abilities.
> 
> 
> ...


I use this code in my Monk profile, modified it for the level 60 tier.



```
function WhatLevel60Talent()
	for i = 1, 3 do
		local talent = {GetTalentInfo(9+i)}
		if talent[5] == true then
			return talent[1]
		end
	end
end

if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
		and not IsMounted()
		and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
	CastSpellByName(WhatLevel60Talent(), "player")
end
```

----------


## js1974

> I use this code in my Monk profile, modified it for the level 60 tier.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function WhatLevel60Talent()
>     for i = 1, 3 do
>         local talent = {GetTalentInfo(9+i)}
>         if talent[5] == true then
> ...


That works on any of the chosen talents without defining them somewhere? Or do you have them defined in another file?

----------


## kuukuu

> That works on any of the chosen talents without defining them somewhere? Or do you have them defined in another file?


That particular one would only work for the 60 tier since he's doing (9+i)

----------


## Ballerstatus121

wtb new offsets!

----------


## js1974

> That particular one would only work for the 60 tier since he's doing (9+i)


Great to know, any API site you suggest for seeing the code used for all the other tiers?

----------


## Pun

I know nothing about coding, but there are 9 talents before the level 60 talents. So just as a guess,
(i) is probably tier 1, (3+i) is probably tier 2, (6+i) is probably tier 3, and so on and so forth. Just guessing, If I'm right hurray! I've learnt something while waiting.

----------


## firepong

> Great to know, any API site you suggest for seeing the code used for all the other tiers?


9+i, 6+i, 3+i, 0+i if I'm not mistaken? for all other tiers. Just add or subtract 3 from the first number

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> That particular one would only work for the 60 tier since he's doing (9+i)


0 = tier 1
3 = tier 2
6 = tier 3
9 = tier 4
12 = tier 5
15 = tier 6

----------


## kuukuu

> 9+i, 6+i, 3+i, 0+i if I'm not mistaken? for all other tiers. Just add or subtract 3 from the first number


Shouldn't GetTalentInfo require two arguments though? I think I'm missing something in my understanding of the code....

----------


## WyndOwl

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75dc0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x004E4B20</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```


--Edit


Never mind, I broke it

----------


## zerzu

any offset ready  :Frown:  gonna raid in 1h  :Frown:

----------


## Sbaak

> This seems to be working for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...



hug hug <3<3<3<3<3

----------


## Cronus577

Here you guys go, https://www.dropbox.com/s/16jixj7ug5...sets_16716.xml
Just go to the top right and click download, put into your offsets folder and you're good to go!

----------


## Lagair

Thank you for the quick update.

----------


## killadreams

> Here you guys go, https://www.dropbox.com/s/16jixj7ug5...sets_16716.xml
> Just go to the top right and click download, put into your offsets folder and you're good to go!


thank you so much amazing work

----------


## farnumdizzle

thanks cronus

----------


## Moonst

Cronus your awsome thank you much

----------


## Captncrunch

Thanks Cronus!!!

----------


## kxs76

I would like to thank cronus and all the others that are responding to the constant patches blizz has been throwing at us

----------


## xman0980

thanks for the offsets...no crashing issues here....

----------


## js1974

> Here you guys go, https://www.dropbox.com/s/16jixj7ug5...sets_16716.xml
> Just go to the top right and click download, put into your offsets folder and you're good to go!


These are just crashing me not sure about anyone else.

----------


## Latinum

They are working fine for me.

----------


## WyndOwl

Should have new Offsets ready in about 10 minutes.

----------


## sed-

> Should have new Offsets ready in about 10 minutes.


meh hero! ^^cant wait to lulz around on my toons again.

----------


## Cronus577

Did the link I sent yall not work? it's the exact same one i'm using and a bunch of other members have had success with it.

----------


## reapagedk

yea @ WyndOwl I got the one Cronus posted and I haven't crashed yet

----------


## WyndOwl

Try this 

<WoWVersionOffset>0xCD7290</WoWVersionOffset>

----------


## js1974

> Try this 
> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xCD7290</WoWVersionOffset>


Is there a reason I should change that vs what I'm using that is working? Don't know enough about the offsets to really know.

----------


## kickmydog

> ive been now trying to find a 5.2 updated hunter profile (dont really care at this point anymore if bm/sv or marksman) for several days and the closest thing i found was a 3 week old release from kickmydog...
> 
> anyone know of some updated ones ?


If there isn't a reason to change the profile why would I update it? I have to say this is a really stupid post.

----------


## firepong

> Shouldn't GetTalentInfo require two arguments though? I think I'm missing something in my understanding of the code....


GetTalentInfo(this) where this is the number of the slot for the talent will return true or false depending on if the talent is selected. Now, that function, in its most general state, is just a table holding data ( notice how he has it inside {}?). It is concating, as in going from one value to another till it returns true. That is pretty much all it is doing. This way of doing things will also work with a lot of the other functions in the game. 

If I can explain this right... What its doing is iterating through each of the talents in that row ( we all know this ). On top of that - again, since its in the {} brackets - it is iterating through its return values as well till it hits one that is returning true. When it does that, it will stop and return whatever the user wants it to return.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kuukuu

> GetTalentInfo(this) where this is the number of the slot for the talent will return true or false depending on if the talent is selected. Now, that function, in its most general state, is just a table holding data ( notice how he has it inside {}?). It is concating, as in going from one value to another till it returns true. That is pretty much all it is doing. This way of doing things will also work with a lot of the other functions in the game. 
> 
> If I can explain this right... What its doing is iterating through each of the talents in that row ( we all know this ). On top of that - again, since its in the {} brackets - it is iterating through its return values as well till it hits one that is returning true. When it does that, it will stop and return whatever the user wants it to return.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Ah the info on WoWWiki looked like it required two arguments. That makes more sense though.

----------


## MyNewName

Offsets_16709.xml
Whats wrong? With this still crashing?

----------


## Cronus577

That's not the right offset for this new patch.that was like 2 patches ago lol check out https://www.dropbox.com/s/16jixj7ug5...sets_16716.xml
if you're still looking

----------


## MyNewName

Lol ignore the number and look at the offsets themselves

Ignore me i am retareded and uploaded the wrong set

----------


## firepong

> Ah the info on WoWWiki looked like it required two arguments. That makes more sense though.


Yeah, I never really liked WoWWiki because it shows a little to much info for some of the functions (has some of it in there double). I like using WoWProgramming, nice and easy to understand. Here's the info they have on GetTalentInfo, which shows you only need 1 of the args:
GetTalentInfo - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## ozmodiar

> If there isn't a reason to change the profile why would I update it? I have to say this is a really stupid post.


I dunno - I've used the MM profile since 5.2 hit and it's been flawless.

Actually that's not true - I had to change Rapid Fire not to activate if it was already activated - but otherwise  :Smile: 
Thank you, kmd.

+rep

----------


## kickmydog

> I dunno - I've used the MM profile since 5.2 hit and it's been flawless.
> 
> Actually that's not true - I had to change Rapid Fire not to activate if it was already activated - but otherwise 
> Thank you, kmd.
> 
> +rep


I don't play MM myself I'll look into that.

----------


## Youppie

Try this :

Replace in Offsets_16716.xml :

<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>

by

<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>

(lowercase bug ?)

It works for me

++

----------


## panacea9

> Try this :
> 
> Replace in Offsets_16716.xml :
> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> 
> by
> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ...


Correct

10chars

----------


## Timekill

hmmm read the last few pages and still have a problem getting offsets to work, which one is the working set..... could someone pls post a complete working solution

----------


## scaryone

another ninja patch from blizz pqr not working again  :Frown:

----------


## pyschoshuriken

Yup new patch, patiently awaiting new offsets >.>

----------


## fearlessblock

a new offset would be wonderful about now

----------


## BallisticJoker

> Try this :
> 
> Replace in Offsets_16716.xml :
> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> 
> by
> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
> ...


Doesn't work - It crashed the game

----------


## puppychow

> hmmm read the last few pages and still have a problem getting offsets to work, which one is the working set..... could someone pls post a complete working solution


make a new file in your pqr\offsets folder called Offsets_16716.xml and edit it with notepad to have this


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75df0</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4940</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## BallisticJoker

> make a new file in your pqr\offsets folder called Offsets_16716.xml and edit it with notepad to have this
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


Works! +Reps for you!

----------


## fearlessblock

it crashed on me too

----------


## Master34

wow the new Xelper!!! Work perfectly for me...


put this in your offset folder...enjoy

----------


## Jettand

> make a new file in your pqr\offsets folder called Offsets_16716.xml and edit it with notepad to have this
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


You sir, are awesome. Saved me from a dull, movie filled night!

----------


## Timekill

> make a new file in your pqr\offsets folder called Offsets_16716.xml and edit it with notepad to have this
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


thx i think i derped on copy paste but it works now

----------


## Koalemos

Tried the offsets fix and it crashes when enabled.

----------


## Scy

If when you copy and paste it is crashing there is something added that is giving a format error. On the 16709 offsets I couldnt get them to work then I made sure my copy paste wasnt picking up a half space and everything was golden.

----------


## forceshield

worked for me(thanks) you saving it to offsets folder and ending with .xml?
Try a notepad alternative.. it seems to handle the copy pasting better.
Notepad++ Home Notepad++

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Also make sure to quit and restart wow.

----------


## Sheriffs

Need help with some code...

So, i want to be able to use certains skills against another player's pets or "semi-pets" (like psyfiend from priest's talent) with mouseover, for example:

if UnitExists("mouseover")
and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover")
and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("mouseover", 1)
and UnitCanAttack("player", "mouseover") == 1
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellnumberhere))
[etc...]

For example, the line "UnitCanAttack..." wont work when i put mouseover on a psyfiend (spell id: 108921), only works when i put the mouse over the player.

Please help me,
Ty in advance.

----------


## EvilBor

Who is working. Put the file offset's please.

----------


## Vogel81

So I've been digging around and looked through the profile list, but I have yet to find a 5.2 working Arcane profile. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------


## EvilBor

> So I've been digging around and looked through the profile list, but I have yet to find a 5.2 working Arcane profile. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## scaryone

sorry a bit new to this can somebody tell me how to create a new xml folder in the offsets so i can copy and paste the new one into it  :Smile:

----------


## anon667

> sorry a bit new to this can somebody tell me how to create a new xml folder in the offsets so i can copy and paste the new one into it


Inside the Offsets folder create a file named "Offsets_16716.xml" and paste inside the xml contents posted previously for it.

----------


## kabman

So pretty much all of my profiles im using now use the PQI.lua, but for some reason now whenever i use the PQI addon it comes up with lua errors like non other... Im not sure if its on my side or on PQI's side. Yes ive updated it to the current one through SVN. And i have all the files in the correct places. It works as long as i dont have PQI addon on so i know it has to be something to do with that. This is the lua error im getting.



Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: bad argument #1 to 'loadstring' (string expected, got nil)
Time: 03/19/13 01:38:39
Count: 748
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `loadstring'
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: in function `Deserialize'
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:302: in function <[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:301>
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:332: in function <[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:324>

Locals:

----------


## scaryone

> Inside the Offsets folder create a file named "Offsets_16716.xml" and paste inside the xml contents posted previously for it.


still not working lol or i am not doing something right

----------


## xetti

work thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## scaryone

please can somebody help  :Smile:

----------


## Neyia

> make a new file in your pqr\offsets folder called Offsets_16716.xml and edit it with notepad to have this
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16716</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


Works ! thanks

----------


## diesall

[QUOTE=kabman;2702765]So pretty much all of my profiles im using now use the PQI.lua, but for some reason now whenever i use the PQI addon it comes up with lua errors like non other... Im not sure if its on my side or on PQI's side. Yes ive updated it to the current one through SVN. And i have all the files in the correct places. It works as long as i dont have PQI addon on so i know it has to be something to do with that. This is the lua error im getting.



Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: bad argument #1 to 'loadstring' (string expected, got nil)
Time: 03/19/13 01:38:39
Count: 748
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `loadstring'
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: in function `Deserialize'
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:302: in function <[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:301>
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:332: in function <[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:324>

Locals:[/QUOTE
its probably a nova data file doing that, they modified a version of my addon awhile back

----------


## Neyia

> still not working lol or i am not doing something right


After the maj with the Launcher, WoW it open on 64bits

Restart WoW with WoW.exe and the PQR works

----------


## scaryone

> After the maj with the Launcher, WoW it open on 64bits
> 
> Restart WoW with WoW.exe and the PQR works


 cheers m8 did this all good  :Smile:

----------


## troygos

nope its not working for me

----------


## paintpauller

I have noticed that some addons will let you know when there is a update and I would like to do the same.
what would be the best way to go about checking if there is a update for my profile?

----------


## tbos

Thanks a lot for the new offset...works great.

----------


## Weird0

man i really think when the development of pqr will stop thats it for me and WoW. its like the first tool/hack ever i would even consider paying a monthly fee to use it. just love it please keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## monkeyjoe

> man i really think when the development of pqr will stop thats it for me and WoW. its like the first tool/hack ever i would even consider paying a monthly fee to use it. just love it please keep up the good work


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

----------


## RaynQT

AMAZING HELP, Srsly TY

----------


## Vogel81

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)


I love when people don't read and I get the completely unhelpful kneejerk response from someone lol ./facepalm. I'm still looking for an Arcane Mage profile that has been converted for 5.2. All of them seem to have broken with the scorch change. Anyone know of one that works post 5.2?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> I love when people don't read and I get the completely unhelpful kneejerk response from someone lol ./facepalm. I'm still looking for an Arcane Mage profile that has been converted for 5.2. All of them seem to have broken with the scorch change. Anyone know of one that works post 5.2?



I believe soapbox has one of you're willing to pay $20 for it

----------


## diesall

> I have noticed that some addons will let you know when there is a update and I would like to do the same.
> what would be the best way to go about checking if there is a update for my profile?


that is done through the addon communication channel and it only scans other users in your party/raid if they are using the same addon and if there version is higher than yours.

----------


## paintpauller

> that is done through the addon communication channel and it only scans other users in your party/raid if they are using the same addon and if there version is higher than yours.


well that sounds useless, lol. was hopping that there was a way to have PQR get a version # from a txt doc hosted on the internet somewhere. oh well =(

----------


## averykey

set tortise svn to auto update
put the svn folder inside pqr profiles folder
profit
???

----------


## kuukuu

> I love when people don't read and I get the completely unhelpful kneejerk response from someone lol ./facepalm. I'm still looking for an Arcane Mage profile that has been converted for 5.2. All of them seem to have broken with the scorch change. Anyone know of one that works post 5.2?


Unless there is a profile I have missed somehow, that is really the best answer for any free profiles. I try to make sure it's up to date with all the free profiles daily. Don't believe there are any free arcane ones that have been updated so far since Gabbz is the only one I know of. Everyone seems to be making Fire and Frost profiles these days.

----------


## kabman

[QUOTE=diesall;2702796]


> So pretty much all of my profiles im using now use the PQI.lua, but for some reason now whenever i use the PQI addon it comes up with lua errors like non other... Im not sure if its on my side or on PQI's side. Yes ive updated it to the current one through SVN. And i have all the files in the correct places. It works as long as i dont have PQI addon on so i know it has to be something to do with that. This is the lua error im getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:439: bad argument #1 to 'loadstring' (string expected, got nil)
> Time: 03/19/13 01:38:39
> Count: 748
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `loadstring'
> ...


So is there any way for me to fix it or do I just wait for them to fix it?

----------


## Vogel81

> Unless there is a profile I have missed somehow, that is really the best answer for any free profiles. I try to make sure it's up to date with all the free profiles daily. Don't believe there are any free arcane ones that have been updated so far since Gabbz is the only one I know of. Everyone seems to be making Fire and Frost profiles these days.


Yeah. I've been keeping up with Gabbz's thread, but he has been busy but said he would update soon. I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed for his.

----------


## Xelper

Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is a good ele shaman profile out there? If so, who is the writer? Thanks!

----------


## cpowroks

I have a Ele profile. But i haven't updated it in a while because i dont have a shaman to play on and more. But its really good.

----------


## paintpauller

*Alpha Interrupt has support for the new PQI.
If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
-- -- Version 2.0 -- --
Please submit bugs to me on my thread!
http://goo.gl/OLhGi
-- -- Beta Build -- --**Features in this release of Alpha Inturrupt include:
**-* *Full support for PQI and its new UI**-* *Random cast percentage delay**​>* *Minimum & Maximum percentages are* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting till cast is after this Percentage**-* *Random time delay**​**​>* *Minimum & Maximum delay is* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting for a random amount of time**-* *Ignore list**​>* *A custom list of spells to NOT interrupt (configurable in PQI)**-* *Pause Rotation Hotkey (changeable in PQI)**-* *Everything can be toggled with PQI & has tooltips**Change Log:
**- Version 1.2**> Now ignores targets with divineshield per request**> Added in Update links for future updates**- Version 2.0
**> Changed the name to Alpha Interrupt
> Added Monk* *interrupt spell**> Added support for PQI**> Added Random cast percentage delay**> Added an Ignore list*

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is a good ele shaman profile out there? If so, who is the writer? Thanks!


iirc imdasandman was doing a shammy profile but that was a while back dunno if he went anywhere with it tho

----------


## imdasandman

> iirc imdasandman was doing a shammy profile but that was a while back dunno if he went anywhere with it tho


I could never get around a major issue I was having that was causing so many Lua errors I deemed it not good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> I could never get around a major issue I was having that was causing so many Lua errors I deemed it not good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


If you send me what you had, I'll take a look at it for ya. I'm thinking bout lvling my shammy after my warrior

----------


## averykey

If someone wants to lend me their time, I can make a arcane profile. Couldn't be too hard. 4 buttons now?!?

----------


## EvilBor

> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is a good ele shaman profile out there? If so, who is the writer? Thanks!


Hi! I have a great profile for enchshaman. Been using it for a long time, works fine. If you require, I can give.

----------


## Gabbz

> If someone wants to lend me their time, I can make a arcane profile. Couldn't be too hard. 4 buttons now?!?


Every (avery no pun intended!) class is basically 4 buttons to play but more to master.
If you want you can check my arcane and just change the stacks down to 4.
Kabman have 1 Arcane that arnt scorchweaving afaik but its the same there with the stacks.

I will have time on Friday to check change my profile to work in 5.2 but with the massive HC raiding atm i dont have the time tbh.
And tbh why play arcane atm ? Fire with good gear roxxors !

----------


## monkeyjoe

> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is a good ele shaman profile out there? If so, who is the writer? Thanks!


I have no clue who wrote this one, but I have been using for my (apparently) very slow leveling and it works great. Not sure about endgame. 



```
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles/SHAMAN/Elemental_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles/SHAMAN/Elemental_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
```

----------


## Vogel81

> Every (avery no pun intended!) class is basically 4 buttons to play but more to master.
> If you want you can check my arcane and just change the stacks down to 4.
> Kabman have 1 Arcane that arnt scorchweaving afaik but its the same there with the stacks.
> 
> I will have time on Friday to check change my profile to work in 5.2 but with the massive HC raiding atm i dont have the time tbh.
> And tbh why play arcane atm ? Fire with good gear roxxors !


I know you've been busy  :Smile:  I dunno... Fire for me just seems... meh atm. It sims lower and in practice just seems tons lower than what I can do as arcane. Maybe it's just me lol. I'll keep up with your thread  :Smile:

----------


## Stikz

Another ninja patch, offset needed.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Another ninja patch, offset needed.


^^^^^^^^  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sacred

Updated:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16733</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75e90</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4ae0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

Or https://www.dropbox.com/s/skijx9rgi5...sets_16733.xml

----------


## Stikz

> Updated:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16733</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...





Thank you.

----------


## flypage

Thank you!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vogel81

thanks for the fast update. +rep

----------


## Xelper

Hi everyone, I know sheuron used to have some sort of "Follow any mob" type coding that used my PQR_UnitInfo functions. I looked through his profile/data stuff but couldn't find it. Does anyone happen to have that?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hi everyone, I know sheuron used to have some sort of "Follow any mob" type coding that used my PQR_UnitInfo functions. I looked through his profile/data stuff but couldn't find it. Does anyone happen to have that?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ng-thread.html ([PQR] MultiBoxing Thread)

This maybe? could just be FollowUnit but I could be wrong.

----------


## jh16

> Hi everyone, I know sheuron used to have some sort of "Follow any mob" type coding that used my PQR_UnitInfo functions. I looked through his profile/data stuff but couldn't find it. Does anyone happen to have that?


Not sure if this is what your after.
Ability "Follow Target" in an old "xrn" Interrupt profile I still have.


```

function Walk(x1,y1,x2,y2,r2)  local angle = math.atan2(y1-y2,x2-x1) + r2 - math.pi   if ( angle < -0.5 and angle > -math.pi ) or angle >= math.pi then     TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStart()   elseif ( angle > 0.5 and angle < math.pi ) or angle < -math.pi then    TurnLeftStop() TurnRightStart()  else    TurnRightStop() TurnLeftStop()  end  if sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 ) > 5   and angle < math.pi/2 and angle > -math.pi/2   then MoveForwardStart() else MoveForwardStop() end endif UnitAffectingCombat("player") and not UnitExists("target") then TargetNearestEnemy() end local Px,Py,Pz,Pr = PQR_UnitInfo("player") if UnitExists("target") then   local x,y = PQR_UnitInfo("target")   Walk(x,y,Px,Py,Pr) elseif not IsMouselooking() then   MoveForwardStop() TurnLeftStop() TurnRightStop() end 


```

----------


## eracer

PQR Offsets for WoW version 5.2.0.16733
Download: http://goo.gl/gk5Ta



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>16733</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75E90</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4E4AE0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

Edit: I didn't see that Sacred had already posted the offsets before me, sorry about that.

----------


## Xelper

PQR 3.0 is on the backburner right now. I have the UI mostly functional, as well the code to interact with the WoW Process (injecting code) but I need to write the code that basically injects rotations and executes them, and executes them in a way that the abilities from PQR 2.x are compatible with PQR 3.0. (mostly Lua stuff.) 

I just don't have the time right now with work and raiding, and I need to be in the mood to actually sit down for 4+ hours and get it done... which would be a lie if I did put down a concrete timeframe. Trust me when I say that coders don't generally just sit down and start writing code they aren't paid to do... you need to be in a certain mood to do it. I already write code 40+ hours per week for work, coming home and writing more code is a tall order.  :Smile: 

PQR 3.0 isn't some huge improvement over PQR 2.x, which is why I haven't been putting lots of focus into it... its mainly an internal cleanup that will allow me to *eventually, MAYBE (thats a big maybe)* open source the whole thing. If I ever stop playing WoW it will be available for maintenance. The reason PQR is not open source right now is because I am still maintaining it and I do not want fragmentation for profiles. I don't want someone saying "Hey everyone, you need THIS VERSION of PQR to use this profile because of this feature."

Some things I am tossing around in my head, and still trying to find a way to accomplish *​ safely* are clicking AOE at locations and obfuscating and encrypting PQR's Lua coding.

----------


## averykey

@ Xelper

if pqr had its own area for when you enter combat, for example it sets up a 40x40 map that updates based on the players location, you could get the range on players and mobs on the area. would be great for healing checks, dps checks, settingdownaoe.

----------


## js1974

> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is a good ele shaman profile out there? If so, who is the writer? Thanks!


There are a few out there, Soapbox has the most up to date that I can tell but Ele hasn't changed much at all.

Questions about adding /commands to profiles. I know Rubim is big on this and I should probably be asking him directly but I'm trying to make some changes to a profile to take better use of hotkeys without completely re-writing it mainly because I'm still learning Nova/PQI. The code in question is from Dominium's Windwalker Monk PvP profile. Currently he is using R Alt and Ctrl for toggles and I feel like toggles can be better handled as text commands.

Here is what I'm hoping to do that won't put me in front of the computer for hours trying to figure it out.



```
if modtime == nil then
	modtime = 0
end




if IsRightAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1  then
	modtime = GetTime()
	if ParaMode then 
		ParaMode = nil
		PQR_WriteToChat("Auto Paralysis Focus: \124cFFE61515Enabled!")
	else
		ParaMode = 1
		PQR_WriteToChat("Auto Paralysis Focus: \124cFF15E615Disabled!")
	end
end
```

I want it to work when I type /rwwp to toggle the ability on and off as I had hit the right alt key.

----------


## freeloading

Quick question...can you run 2 PQR at the same time on 1 computer? tyia

----------


## Jaylock

> Quick question...can you run 2 PQR at the same time on 1 computer? tyia


Yes you can. I have done it before while doing the Recruit a Friend program. People in the dungeons didnt know the difference  :Smile:

----------


## snopoke

> I have a Ele profile. But i haven't updated it in a while because i dont have a shaman to play on and more. But its really good.


Yeah... this is a shame because CPO did make the best Elemental profile. Do you actually need an account to continue writing the profile? I mean we can test it for you  :Wink:

----------


## starl1te

USA patched to version 16733 a couple hours ago. Hopefully one of the experts here can post the new offsets before too long  :Smile:

----------


## whirle

> USA patched to version 16733 a couple hours ago. Hopefully one of the experts here can post the new offsets before too long


Try looking at the actual thread before posting.

----------


## kxs76

Check a couple pages back it has already been posted. Also did you try the PQRupdater?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Check a couple pages back it has already been posted. Also did you try the PQRupdater?


PQRupdater wont work as Xelper hasn't put the offsets up for download since it has been other people making it.

----------


## crystal_tech

got mine from pqr itself just hit download offsets and hit refresh

----------


## Xelper

I put them up on the downloader about 5+ hours ago  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

I was wondering if I could get some help on something. 

Trying to create a code for ready check lol. So What I'm seeing it has to look like this. 



```
if event == "READY_CHECK" then
         ConfirmReadyCheck(isReady)
end
```

----------


## Kinkeh

> I was wondering if I could get some help on something. 
> 
> Trying to create a code for ready check lol. So What I'm seeing it has to look like this. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if event == "READY_CHECK" then
>          ConfirmReadyCheck(isReady)
> ...




```

local ReadyCheck = GetReadyCheckStatus("player")if not GetReadyCheckTimeLeft <= 0 then -- Returns 0 if no ready check is initiated.    if ReadyCheck == "waiting" then      ConfirmReadyCheck(true)   endend 


```

Untested but should work.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> ```
> 
> local ReadyCheck = GetReadyCheckStatus("player")
 if not GetReadyCheckTimeLeft <= 0 then -- Returns 0 if no ready check is initiated. 
   if ReadyCheck == "waiting" then
      ConfirmReadyCheck(true)
   end
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Untested but should work.


I knew it had something to do with "GetReadyCheckTimeLeft"...

Thanks kinkeh!! +rep to you. Hope this works then maybe the damn RL will stop yelling at me for being afk during ready checks while I browse the interwebs between wipes.

----------


## lawlmoto

Any idea what all these builds are fixing/patching?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any idea what all these builds are fixing/patching?


I'm thinking they are just hotfixing without actually hotfixing and patching instead so tooltips and stuff are updated with the changes.

----------


## Diogo122

how i set up just for interrupt? not working atm i'm testing in a bg,

----------


## Gabbz

> I knew it had something to do with "GetReadyCheckTimeLeft"...
> 
> Thanks kinkeh!! +rep to you. Hope this works then maybe the damn RL will stop yelling at me for being afk during ready checks while I browse the interwebs between wipes.


Yeah since the thing he wants you todo is pressing the ready button, it has nothing todo with you being AFK.

----------


## imdasandman

> I knew it had something to do with "GetReadyCheckTimeLeft"...
> 
> Thanks kinkeh!! +rep to you. Hope this works then maybe the damn RL will stop yelling at me for being afk during ready checks while I browse the interwebs between wipes.


Could also turn wow sound on and check the box that has sound always play in background so u will hear the ready check if you are alt tabbed out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Guinness

> how i set up just for interrupt? not working atm i'm testing in a bg,


Honestly it's pretty easy to spot the guys using this for interrupts. But look in the profiles sub-section. I think Painkiller put one together. Also Team Nova has a good one as well from their profiles.

----------


## paintpauller

> Honestly it's pretty easy to spot the guys using this for interrupts. But look in the profiles sub-section. I think Painkiller put one together. Also Team Nova has a good one as well from their profiles.


that I do, if you want to check it out its in my sig.
i added the monk spell, a random time delay, random cast percent delay, and a ignore list which i was surprised wasn't in there to begin with.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Yeah since the thing he wants you todo is pressing the ready button, it has nothing todo with you being AFK.


Im not afk really just tabbed out. I have pqr do a lot for me lol. Now I can just tab back in when he starts his pull count down.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

A heads-up for Monks, I made a huge update to my Monk Mistweaver Profile.

Check it out in my sig, if you get any errors or have any comments, please leave them in that thread.

Thanks.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> ```
> 
> local ReadyCheck = GetReadyCheckStatus("player")
 if not GetReadyCheckTimeLeft <= 0 then -- Returns 0 if no ready check is initiated. 
   if ReadyCheck == "waiting" then
      ConfirmReadyCheck(true)
   end
end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Untested but should work.


booo giving lua error...qq

----------


## Xelu

> booo giving lua error...qq


Auto Confirm Ready Check : Auto-Confirm Ready Check - WoW AddOns - CurseForge
Auto Accept Summons: Addon for lazy people - Feenix - vanilla wow home
Auto Accept Rez w/ Thanks : wIn1 - Miscellaneous - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## ishtro

> booo giving lua error...qq


got this from Auto Confirm Ready Check addon..


```

local AutoRC = CreateFrame("Frame")AutoRC:RegisterEvent("READY_CHECK");local function eventHandler(self, event, ...)    ConfirmReadyCheck(1)    print("Auto-accepted a Ready Check at " .. date("%H:%M:%S (%I:%M:%S %p) Local Time"))endAutoRC:SetScript("OnEvent", eventHandler); 


```

----------


## fr0ggy

any good hunter rotation around ?
thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

I have a Survival Profile and i'm working on MM and bringing BM back up to date atm.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Auto Confirm Ready Check : Auto-Confirm Ready Check - WoW AddOns - CurseForge
> Auto Accept Summons: Addon for lazy people - Feenix - vanilla wow home
> Auto Accept Rez w/ Thanks : wIn1 - Miscellaneous - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse






> got this from Auto Confirm Ready Check addon..
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local AutoRC = CreateFrame("Frame")
 AutoRC:RegisterEvent("READY_CHECK");
 local function eventHandler(self, event, ...)
    ConfirmReadyCheck(1)
    print("Auto-accepted a Ready Check at " .. date("%H:%M:%S (%I:%M:%S %p) Local Time"))
end
 AutoRC:SetScript("OnEvent", eventHandler); 
> 
> 
> ```


Thank you both!!

----------


## Guvnor

> I have a Survival Profile and i'm working on MM and bringing BM back up to date atm.


I look forward to that Crystal :-)

----------


## kickmydog

> any good hunter rotation around ?
> thanks.


All hunter spec rotations are in my sig



```

local i = 1local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)while buff do  if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Enrage" then    return true  end  i = i + 1;  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)end 


```

Any ideas why this removes "magic" but not "enrage'?

----------


## paintpauller

> All hunter spec rotations are in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local i = 1local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)while buff do  if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Enrage" then    return true  end  i = i + 1;  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)end 
> 
> 
> ...


UnitBuff - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

Enrage is not a valid return for UnitBuff.




> dispelType - Type of aura (relevant for dispelling and certain other mechanics); nil if not one of the following values: (string)
> CurseDiseaseMagicPoison

----------


## imdasandman

> All hunter spec rotations are in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local i = 1local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)while buff do  if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Enrage" then    return true  end  i = i + 1;  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)end 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to make an enrage (de)buff table and be able to call to it.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> You need to make an enrage (de)buff table and be able to call to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Don't do that, waste of time.


Check the 9th arg (isStealable) in UnitBuff.

This works for any class that has offensive dispels.



```
for i = 1, 40 do
	local buff = { UnitBuff("target", i) }
	if buff[9] then
		print(buff[1])
	end
end
```

----------


## kickmydog

> Don't do that, waste of time.
> 
> 
> Check the 9th arg (isStealable) in UnitBuff.
> 
> This works for any class that has offensive dispels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the replies. This short code by Deadpanstiffy works a charm.

----------


## fearlessblock

im looking for a ret pally pvp profile plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Logandros

> Date: 2013-03-17 20:44:15
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."] line 439:
> bad argument #1 to 'loadstring' (string expected, got nil)
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> [C]: loadstring()
> ...


Not sure if I missed an answer but I've seen this posted a few times, has anyone been able to fix this? I update my Addon and my Profiles via the SVN and unless I should be moving files somewhere else I can't seem to fix it. Any help appreciated.

----------


## paintpauller

> im looking for a ret pally pvp profile plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


there is not a working updated one: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html

i would suggest converting a PVE one over or see how old Dominium's is.

----------


## paintpauller

> Not sure if I missed an answer but I've seen this posted a few times, has anyone been able to fix this? I update my Addon and my Profiles via the SVN and unless I should be moving files somewhere else I can't seem to fix it. Any help appreciated.


my guess is that you are using the NOVA data file for PQI, that one is way OUTDATED! you need to go and update PQI: *PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki*

make sure you follow the instructions at the bottom of the page for installing!


diesall you should add a check in the addon making sure that they are using the right version of the data file, this is around the 4th case of using a bad version or not having the data file i have ran into. =O

----------


## averykey

Updated profiles on svn, small update to prot. Don't remember lol!

Update to ret pvp, will be another really soon that includes hands/healing on party! Almost have all the code worked out. Pve will be reworked soon if I find a gain in the new simcraft code.

Update for holy, bunch of changes to healing, should use holy power more, better ef blanketing. Please give me more feedback on this profile. I want to make it better =).
Will be an update for holy soon, still working out better aoe healing, it will pick the group of people that will give the most healing. Will try to work tank/healer/low dps prioritization into healing as well.

I would really like help gathering ids for movement impairing effects! I have added a few more through personal arenas, but if people help I'm sure we can complete it and no time!

I really appreciate feedback, two seconds of your time really helps me make the profiles better.

edit: forgot, added a new rotation to ret that cleanses. Was helpful on horridon.

edit2: would people like pqi integrated into the paladin rotations? You will be able to change modifiers and healing and more at your request.

----------


## js1974

> Updated profiles on svn, small update to prot. Don't remember lol!
> 
> Update to ret pvp, will be another really soon that includes hands/healing on party! Almost have all the code worked out. Pve will be reworked soon if I find a gain in the new simcraft code.
> 
> Update for holy, bunch of changes to healing, should use holy power more, better ef blanketing. Please give me more feedback on this profile. I want to make it better =).
> Will be an update for holy soon, still working out better aoe healing, it will pick the group of people that will give the most healing. Will try to work tank/healer/low dps prioritization into healing as well.
> 
> I would really like help gathering ids for movement impairing effects! I have added a few more through personal arenas, but if people help I'm sure we can complete it and no time!
> 
> ...


I would say most people would like PQI being able to add and change keybinds is just really helpful.

----------


## paintpauller

> Updated profiles on svn, small update to prot. Don't remember lol!
> 
> Update to ret pvp, will be another really soon that includes hands/healing on party! Almost have all the code worked out. Pve will be reworked soon if I find a gain in the new simcraft code.
> 
> Update for holy, bunch of changes to healing, should use holy power more, better ef blanketing. Please give me more feedback on this profile. I want to make it better =).
> Will be an update for holy soon, still working out better aoe healing, it will pick the group of people that will give the most healing. Will try to work tank/healer/low dps prioritization into healing as well.
> 
> I would really like help gathering ids for movement impairing effects! I have added a few more through personal arenas, but if people help I'm sure we can complete it and no time!
> 
> ...


sweet! will have to check out the ret when you update it!

Here is a list that might help out:



> Short preview of the file with over 50k spells (~ 2 MB).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local type = {
> [2096] = 1,        -- Mind Vision
> [30019] = 1,        -- Control Piece
> [37754] = 1,        -- Through The Eyes of Gorefiend
> ...


also dont know how much this will help but here is what i have for using hands / cleanses for horridon.



```

function cooperate(t)  if UnitInRange(t) and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t)   and not UnitIsCharmed(t) and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)   and UnitExists(t)  then return true end endfunction CalculateHP(t)    incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0    return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)endfunction Hands(t)    HoFee = UnitBuffID(t, 1044, "PLAYER")    HoPro = UnitBuffID(t, 1022, "PLAYER")    HoSac = UnitBuffID(t, 6940, "PLAYER")    HoSal = UnitBuffID(t, 1038, "PLAYER")    HoPur = UnitBuffID(t, 114039, "PLAYER")    if HoFee or HoPro or HoSac or HoSal or HoPur then        return false    else        return true    endendfunction Help_Self()    local customTarget = "player"        --HoF Entrapped for Council of Elders    local Entrapped = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136857)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) and Entrapped and Hands(customTarget) then        CastSpellByID(1044, customTarget)    end        --Cleanse Venom Bolt Volley for Horridon    local Venom_Bolt_Volley = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136587)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987) and Venom_Bolt_Volley then        CastSpellByID(4987, customTarget)    end        --Cleanse Deadly Plague for Horridon    local Deadly_Plague = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136710)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(4987) and Deadly_Plague then        CastSpellByID(4987, customTarget)    end    --Hand of Purity Pheromones    local Pheromones = UnitDebuff(customTarget,"Pheromones")    if Pheromones and PQR_SpellAvailable(114039) and Hands(customTarget) then        CastSpellByID(114039, customTarget)    end    --Hand of Salvation    local isTanking, status, threatpct, rawthreatpct, threatvalue = UnitDetailedThreatSituation("player", "target")    if (status == 3 or status == 2 or status == 1) and PQR_SpellAvailable(1038) and Hands(customTarget) then        CastSpellByID(1038, customTarget)    end    --Hand of Purity     if PlayerHP <= 60 and PQR_SpellAvailable(114039) and Hands(customTarget) then        CastSpellByID(114039, customTarget)    endendlocal members = GetNumGroupMembers()for i=1,members do    local customTarget    if IsInRaid() then        customTarget = "raid"..i        Help_run = true    elseif IsInGroup() then        customTarget = "party"..i        Help_run = true    else         Help_run = false    end        --Help Self 1st    Help_Self()        if Help_run then        local PlayerHP = (100 * (UnitHealth("player") + UnitGetIncomingHeals("player")) / UnitHealthMax("player"))        local Forbearance = UnitDebuffID(customTarget, 25771)                --HoF Entrapped party members for Council of Elders        local Entrapped = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136857)        if cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) and Entrapped and Hands(customTarget) then            CastSpellByID(1044, customTarget)        end                --Cleanse Venom Bolt Volley party members for Horridon        local Venom_Bolt_Volley = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136587)        if cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(4987) and Venom_Bolt_Volley then            CastSpellByID(4987, customTarget)        end                --Cleanse Deadly Plague party members for Horridon        local Deadly_Plague = UnitDebuffID(customTarget,136710)        if cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(4987) and Deadly_Plague then            CastSpellByID(4987, customTarget)        end                --Hand of Purity party members        if CalculateHP(customTarget) <= 75 and cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114039) and Hands(customTarget) then            CastSpellByID(114039, customTarget)        end                --Hand of Sacrifice party members        if CalculateHP(customTarget) <= 50 and PlayerHP > 50 and cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(6940) and Hands(customTarget) then            CastSpellByID(6940, customTarget)            --Divine Protection            if PQR_SpellAvailable(498) then                CastSpellByID(498,"player")            end        end                    --Lay on Hand party members        if CalculateHP(customTarget) <= 10 and PlayerHP > 30 and cooperate(customTarget) and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and not Forbearance then            CastSpellByID(633, customTarget)        end                --Pheromones Help        local Pheromones = UnitDebuff(customTarget,"Pheromones")        if cooperate(customTarget) and Pheromones then            --Hand of Purity            if PQR_SpellAvailable(114039) and Hands(customTarget) then                CastSpellByID(114039, customTarget)            end                    --Hand of Sacrifice            if PQR_SpellAvailable(6940) and Hands(customTarget) then                CastSpellByID(6940, customTarget)                --Divine Protection                local Help_HoSac = UnitBuffID(customTarget, 6940, "PLAYER")                if PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and Help_HoSac then                    CastSpellByID(498,"player")                end            end        end    endend 


```

also PQI is a big plus! if you want I can do/help with the PQI menu, i have done a couple by now =D

----------


## Logandros

> my guess is that you are using the NOVA data file for PQI, that one is way OUTDATED! you need to go and update PQI: *PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki*
> 
> make sure you follow the instructions at the bottom of the page for installing!
> 
> 
> diesall you should add a check in the addon making sure that they are using the right version of the data file, this is around the 4th case of using a bad version or not having the data file i have ran into. =O


Thank you so much, I have been updating from NOVA profiles from the SVN. The SVN has a newer version of the file PQR_PQI.lua than the file included in PQInstallation.7z. Do you know if we should be using the one from SVN or sticking with the older version packaged in the 7z?

Thanks again!

----------


## kickmydog

Hunter Profile update.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v21.zip

I've updated it with the following changes.

- All profiles should have a Kiting profile with concussive shot baked in so that you can kite stuff to death.
- Using the code provided by "deadpanstiffy" for Tranquilising Shot. This should now automatically dispel magic (was doing that before) and dispel enrage on your target.
- MM rapid fire (pushdown) has been fixed to stop it overwriting rapid fire, when used after readiness.

Using the MM code I was easily outdpsing my whole raid on Doromu by a wide margin, A fight that is pretty good for hunters. Then again I was out dpsing them as SV, and I could see BM doing even better. Either way the MM code is good.

As usual message me if you have any problems or have a suggestion on how to improve it.

----------


## cpowroks

Ive been working on a ret PvP profile my self. Ill probably release it after im finished with it.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I would really like help gathering ids for movement impairing effects! I have added a few more through personal arenas, but if people help I'm sure we can complete it and no time!


I wouldn't really bother, it's not cata anymore where you would get "A more powerful spell exists" when a warrior tried to hamstring someone with a dk's chillbains.

----------


## chk

Without listing a load of debuffs, can I stop stealth from being cast if I have a damaging debuff?

----------


## imdasandman

ok guys I been having issues making the DK talent Conversion work in a pvp profile. Below is the code snippet where I have the nova frame call to w/e hp variable calls to use the spell and make sure i have at least 40 rp to cast it.
I will post both the edited nova frame from leetjerk and the nova frame conversion ability i created. 

Nova Frame: COenabled and CO health are the cvars for Conversion:


```
if PQR_RotationStarted == true then	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	
	-- Tables
	Nova_ValueCheck = {
		[1] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Cooldowns",				Var2 = nil, },
		[2] =	{ Var1 = 35,	Text = "Healthstone",			Var2 = 1 },
		[3] =	{ Var1 = 95,	Text = "Death Siphon",			Var2 = 0 },
		[4] =	{ Var1 = 90,	Text = "Death Strike",			Var2 = 1 },
		[5] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Others",				Var2 = nil },
		[6] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Trinket 01",			Var2 = 0 },
		[7] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Trinket 02",			Var2 = 0 },
		[8] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Gloves",				Var2 = 0 },
		[9] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "Auto Racial Use",		Var2 = 1 },
		[10] =	{ Var1 = nil,	Text = "CD: Boss Only",			Var2 = 1 },
		[11] =	{ Var1 = 90,	Text = "Conversion",			Var2 = 0 },		
	}
	Nova_CooldownCheck = {
		[1]	=	{ Mod = 16,		Text = "Death n Decay",			Var1 = 1},
		[2]	=	{ Mod = 4,		Text = "Pestilence",			Var1 = 1},
		[3]	=	{ Mod = 3,		Text = "Lichborne",				Var1 = 1},
		[4]	=	{ Mod = 6,		Text = "Raise Ally",			Var1 = 1},
		[5]	=	{ Mod = 8,		Text = "AoE Rotation",			Var1 = 1},
		[6]	=	{ Mod =	2,		Text = "Pause 1",				Var1 = 1},
		[7]	=	{ Mod =	1,		Text = "Pause 2",				Var1 = 1}
	}
	
	-- CVar Registration
	for i=1,#Nova_ValueCheck do
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_")) == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_"), Nova_ValueCheck[i].Var1)
		end
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled") == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_ValueCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled", Nova_ValueCheck[i].Var2)
		end
	end
	for i=1,#Nova_CooldownCheck do
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_")) == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_"), Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Mod)
		end
		if GetCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled") == nil then
			RegisterCVar("Nova_"..string.gsub(Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Text,"%s","_").."_Enabled", Nova_CooldownCheck[i].Var1)
		end
	end


function Update_Nova()
	-- CVar Translations
	-- Cooldowns
	
	HSenabled 		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Healthstone_Enabled")
	HShealth 		= tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Healthstone"))
	
	COenabled 		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Conversion_Enabled")
	COhealth 		= tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Conversion"))
	
	DSSenabled 		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Death_Siphon_Enabled")
	DSShealth 		= tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Death_Siphon"))
	
	DSenabled		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Death_Strike_Enabled")
	DShealth		= tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Death_Strike"))
	
	T01enabled		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Trinket_01_Enabled")
	T02enabled		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Trinket_02_Enabled")
	GLOenabled		= GetCVarBool("Nova_Gloves_Enabled")		
	
	RAenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_Auto_Racial_Use_Enabled")
	CDenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_CD:_Boss_Only_Enabled")
	
	DNDenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_Death_n_Decay_Enabled")
	DNDHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Death_n_Decay"))
	
	PEenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_Pestilence_Enabled")
	PEHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Pestilence"))
	
	LBenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_Lichborne_Enabled")
	LBHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Lichborne"))
	
	BREZenabled = GetCVarBool("Nova_Raise_Ally_Enabled")
	BREZHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Raise_Ally"))
	
	AoEHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_AoE_Rotation"))
	PHotkey = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Pause_1"))
	PHotkey2 = tonumber(GetCVar("Nova_Pause_2"))	
	
end
	
	-- Load LUA files
	if PQR_LoadLua ~= nil then
		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Data.lua") == false then
			PQR_WriteToChat("|cffb73737You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data folder! The Rotation has been halted.|cffffffff", "Error")
			PQR_StopRotation()
			return true
		end
		if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_Nova_Frame.lua") == true then
			MiniMapCreation()
			
			-- Slash Commands
			SLASH_NOVAFRAME1 = "/novaframe"
			SLASH_NOVAFRAME2 = "/nova"
			function SlashCmdList.NOVAFRAME(msg, editbox)
				if Setup == nil then
					Setup = true
					FrameCreation(Nova_ValueCheck, Nova_CooldownCheck, "2H FROST", "HOTKEYS")
				end
				if not Nova_Frame:IsShown() then Nova_Frame:Show() else Nova_Frame:Hide() end
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Nova Conversion Ability- have it set to Target "player" on the panel on the left side:


```
if COenabled ~= 1 then return false end



	if PlayerHP <= COhealth
	and IsSpellKnown(Conversion)
	
	and UnitPower("player") >= 40
then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(Conversion))
	return true
end
```

the spell never fires off even if i set the hp variable to 95% for debugging reasons. It does not even show up in pqi.

Also conversion is in my spell list with a spell id of 119975

----------


## Nerder

> ok guys I been having issues making the DK talent Conversion work in a pvp profile. Below is the code snippet where I have the nova frame call to w/e hp variable calls to use the spell and make sure i have at least 40 rp to cast it.
> I will post both the edited nova frame from leetjerk and the nova frame conversion ability i created. 
> 
> Nova Frame: COenabled and CO health are the cvars for Conversion:
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_RotationStarted == true then	PQR_RotationStarted = false
> 	
> ...


Did you try making it


```
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(Conversion), "player")
```

or on the ability editor part making it from target to player? I've ran into a few issues where it wouldnt cast spells like that unless I had the "player" in there

----------


## thepieisonfire

Wheres the prot profile? I can only find ret.

----------


## imdasandman

I will try adding player in the cast spell by name. And yes I have it set to player not target.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

Thank you paintpauller! I really appreciate the help. Do you have a paypal?

@thepieisonfire 

https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...files/PALADIN/

----------


## thepieisonfire

How do I put the profile on? I dont know what url to put

----------


## thepieisonfire

nvm* figured it out  :Big Grin:  It doesnt have a multi target though.

----------


## paintpauller

> Thank you paintpauller! I really appreciate the help. Do you have a paypal?


lol, i do but getting a updated 5.2 ret PVE profile is more then enough payment =D
besides the list of spells is *osbornx22* hard work and i just happened to know that it was on the forum and where. and it wouldnt feel right taking a donation for someone else's work.

feel free to use the hand logic as i would just be adding it in after and may as well make it for the public!
you could also add the following to work in arenas:


```

local members = GetNumGroupMembers()for i=1,members do    local customTarget    local _, type = GetInstanceInfo()    if type == arena then        customTarget = "arena"..i        Help_run = true    elseif IsInRaid() then        customTarget = "raid"..i        Help_run = true    elseif IsInGroup() then        customTarget = "party"..i        Help_run = true    else         Help_run = false    end 


```

do let me know if you want help with the PQI, i am more then willing to help out with it!  :Smile:

----------


## osbornx22

thx  :Smile:  but i decided not to use the 2-MB-list, because its simply too big, its better to use this for PVP:



```
local buffs = {

	-- Death Knight
	
	[108194] = "CC",		-- Asphyxiate
	[115001] = "CC",		-- Remorseless Winter
	[47476]  = "Silence",		-- Strangulate
	[96294]  = "Root",		-- Chains of Ice (Chilblains)
	[45524]  = "Snare",		-- Chains of Ice
	[50435]  = "Snare",		-- Chilblains
	[43265]  = "Snare",		-- Death and Decay (Glyph of Death and Decay) - no way to distinguish between glyphed spell and normal. :(
	[115000] = "Snare",		-- Remorseless Winter
	[115018] = "ImmuneCC",		-- Desecrated Ground
	[48707]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Anti-Magic Shell
	[48792]  = "ImmuneStun",		-- Icebound Fortitude
	[49039]  = "ImmuneFear",		-- Lichborne	
	
	-- Death Knight Ghoul
	
	[91800]  = "CC",		-- Gnaw
	[91797]  = "CC",		-- Monstrous Blow (Dark Transformation)
	[91807]  = "Root",		-- Shambling Rush (Dark Transformation)
	
	-- Druid
	
	[113801] = "CC",		-- Bash (Force of Nature - Feral Treants)
	[102795] = "CC",		-- Bear Hug
	[33786]  = "Immune",		-- Cyclone
	[99]     = "CC",		-- Disorienting Roar
	[2637]   = "CC",		-- Hibernate
	[22570]  = "CC",		-- Maim
	[5211]   = "CC",		-- Mighty Bash
	[9005]   = "CC",		-- Pounce
	[102546] = "CC",		-- Pounce (Incarnation)
	[114238] = "Silence",		-- Fae Silence (Glyph of Fae Silence)
	[81261]  = "Silence",		-- Solar Beam
	[339]    = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots
	[113770] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Force of Nature - Balance Treants)
	[19975]  = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Nature's Grasp)
	[45334]  = "Root",		-- Immobilized (Wild Charge - Bear)
	[102359] = "Root",		-- Mass Entanglement
	[50259]  = "Snare",		-- Dazed (Wild Charge - Cat)
	[58180]  = "Snare",		-- Infected Wounds
	[61391]  = "Snare",		-- Typhoon
	[127797] = "Snare",		-- Ursol's Vortex
	[16914] = "Snare", -- Hurricane
	[106996] = "Snare", -- Astral Storm
	[102354] = "Snare", -- Faerie Swarm
	
	-- Druid Symbiosis
	
	[110698] = "CC",		-- Hammer of Justice (Paladin)
	[113004] = "CC",		-- Intimidating Roar [Fleeing in fear] (Warrior)
	[113056] = "CC",		-- Intimidating Roar [Cowering in fear] (Warrior)
	[126458] = "Disarm",		-- Grapple Weapon (Monk)
	[110693] = "Root",		-- Frost Nova (Mage)
	[110617] = "Immune",		-- Deterrence (Hunter)
	[110715] = "Immune",		-- Dispersion (Priest)
	[110700] = "Immune",		-- Divine Shield (Paladin)
	[110696] = "Immune",		-- Ice Block (Mage)
	[110570] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Anti-Magic Shell (Death Knight)
	[110788] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Cloak of Shadows (Rogue)
	[113002] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Spell Reflection (Warrior)	
	[110575] = "ImmuneStun",		-- Icebound Fortitude (Death Knight)	
	[133901] = "Silence",		-- Solar Beam	
	
	-- Hunter
	
	[117526] = "CC",		-- Binding Shot
	[3355]   = "CC",		-- Freezing Trap
	[1513]   = "CC",		-- Scare Beast
	[19503]  = "CC",		-- Scatter Shot
	[19386]  = "CC",		-- Wyvern Sting
	[34490]  = "Silence",		-- Silencing Shot
	[19185]  = "Root",		-- Entrapment
	[128405] = "Root",		-- Narrow Escape
	[35101]  = "Snare",		-- Concussive Barrage
	[5116]   = "Snare",		-- Concussive Shot
	[61394]  = "Snare",		-- Frozen Wake (Glyph of Freezing Trap)
	[13810]  = "Snare",		-- Ice Trap
	[19263]  = "Immune",		-- Deterrence
	[120761] = "Snare", -- Glaive Toss
	[121414] = "Snare", -- Glaive Toss	
	
	-- Hunter Pets
	
	[90337]  = "CC",		-- Bad Manner (Monkey)
	[24394]  = "CC",		-- Intimidation
	[126246] = "CC",		-- Lullaby (Crane)
	[126355] = "CC",		-- Paralyzing Quill (Porcupine)
	[126423] = "CC",		-- Petrifying Gaze (Basilisk)
	[50519]  = "CC",		-- Sonic Blast (Bat)
	[56626]  = "CC",		-- Sting (Wasp)
	[50541]  = "Disarm",		-- Clench (Scorpid)
	[91644]  = "Disarm",		-- Snatch (Bird of Prey)
	[90327]  = "Root",		-- Lock Jaw (Dog)
	[50245]  = "Root",		-- Pin (Crab)
	[54706]  = "Root",		-- Venom Web Spray (Silithid)
	[4167]   = "Root",		-- Web (Spider)
	[50433]  = "Snare",		-- Ankle Crack (Crocolisk)
	[54644]  = "Snare",		-- Frost Breath (Chimaera)
	[54216]  = "ImmuneSnare",		-- Master's Call (root and snare immune only)
	[136634] = "Root",		-- Narrow Escape
	
	-- Mage
	
	[108843] = "ImmuneSnare", -- Blazing Speed
	[118271] = "CC",		-- Combustion Impact
	[44572]  = "CC",		-- Deep Freeze
	[31661]  = "CC",		-- Dragon's Breath
	[118]    = "CC",		-- Polymorph
	[61305]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Black Cat
	[28272]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Pig
	[61721]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Rabbit
	[61780]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Turkey
	[28271]  = "CC",		-- Polymorph: Turtle
	[82691]  = "CC",		-- Ring of Frost
	[102051] = "Root",		-- Frostjaw (also a root)
	[55021]  = "Silence",	-- Silenced - Improved Counterspell
	[122]    = "Root",		-- Frost Nova
	[111340] = "Root",		-- Ice Ward
	[11113]  = "Snare",		-- Blast Wave - gone?
	[121288] = "Snare",		-- Chilled (Frost Armor)
	[120]    = "Snare",		-- Cone of Cold
	[116]    = "Snare",		-- Frostbolt
	[44614]  = "Snare",		-- Frostfire Bolt
	[113092] = "Snare",		-- Frost Bomb
	[31589]  = "Snare",		-- Slow
	[45438]  = "Immune",		-- Ice Block
	[115760] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Glyph of Ice Block
	[84721] = "ImmuneSnare", 	-- Frozen Orb	
	
	-- Mage Water Elemental
	
	[33395]  = "Root",		-- Freeze
	
	-- Monk	
	
	[116849] = "Immune",	-- Life Cocoon
	[140023] = "Disarm",		-- Ring of Peace
	[137460] = "Silence",	-- Ring of Peace Silence		
	[123393] = "CC",		-- Breath of Fire (Glyph of Breath of Fire)
	[126451] = "CC",		-- Clash
	[122242] = "CC",		-- Clash (not sure which one is right)
	[119392] = "CC",		-- Charging Ox Wave
	[117418] = "CC",		-- Fists of Fury
	[119381] = "CC",		-- Leg Sweep
	[115078] = "CC",		-- Paralysis
	[117368] = "Disarm",	-- Grapple Weapon	
	[116709] = "Silence",	-- Spear Hand Strike
	[116706] = "Root",		-- Disable
	[113275] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	[123407] = "Root",		-- Spinning Fire Blossom
	[116095] = "Snare",		-- Disable
	[118585] = "Snare",		-- Leer of the Ox
	[123727] = "Snare",		-- Dizzying Haze
	[123586] = "Snare",			-- Flying Serpent Kick	
	[115176] = "Immune",	-- Zen Meditation
	
	-- Paladin
	
	[1044] = "ImmuneSnare", -- Hand of Freedom
	[1022] = "ImmunePhysical", -- Hand of Protection
	[105421] = "CC",		-- Blinding Light
	[115752] = "CC",		-- Blinding Light (Glyph of Blinding Light)
	[105593] = "CC",		-- Fist of Justice
	[853]    = "CC",		-- Hammer of Justice
	[119072] = "CC",		-- Holy Wrath
	[20066]  = "CC",		-- Repentance
	[10326]  = "CC",		-- Turn Evil
	[31935]  = "Silence",		-- Avenger's Shield
	[110300] = "Snare",		-- Burden of Guilt
	[63529]  = "Snare",		-- Dazed - Avenger's Shield
	[20170]  = "Snare",		-- Seal of Justice
	[642]    = "Immune",		-- Divine Shield
	
	-- Priest
	
	[113506] = "Immune",		-- Cyclone (Symbiosis)
	[605]    = "CC",		-- Dominate Mind
	[88625]  = "CC",		-- Holy Word: Chastise
	[64044]  = "CC",		-- Psychic Horror
	[8122]   = "CC",		-- Psychic Scream
	[113792] = "CC",		-- Psychic Terror (Psyfiend)
	[9484]   = "CC",		-- Shackle Undead
	[87204]  = "CC",		-- Sin and Punishment
	[15487]  = "Silence",		-- Silence
	[64058]  = "Disarm",		-- Psychic Horror
	[113275] = "Root",		-- Entangling Roots (Symbiosis)
	[87194]  = "Root",		-- Glyph of Mind Blast
	[114404] = "Root",		-- Void Tendril's Grasp
	[15407]  = "Snare",		-- Mind Flay
	[47585]  = "Immune",		-- Dispersion
	[114239] = "ImmuneSnare",	-- Phantasm
	[47788] = "Immune",		-- Guardian Spirit
	
	-- Rogue
	
	[108212] = "ImmuneSnare", -- Burst of Speed
	[2094]   = "CC",		-- Blind
	[1833]   = "CC",		-- Cheap Shot
	[1776]   = "CC",		-- Gouge
	[408]    = "CC",		-- Kidney Shot
	[113953] = "CC",		-- Paralysis (Paralytic Poison)
	[6770]   = "CC",		-- Sap
	[1330]   = "Silence",		-- Garrote - Silence
	[51722]  = "Disarm",		-- Dismantle
	[115197] = "Root",		-- Partial Paralysis
	[3409]   = "Snare",		-- Crippling Poison
	[26679]  = "Snare",		-- Deadly Throw
	[119696] = "Snare",		-- Debilitation
	[31224]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Cloak of Shadows	
	
	-- Shaman
		
	[116947] = "Snare", -- Earthbind
	[76780]  = "CC",		-- Bind Elemental
	[77505]  = "CC",		-- Earthquake
	[51514]  = "CC",		-- Hex
	[118905] = "CC",		-- Static Charge (Capacitor Totem)
	[113287] = "Silence",		-- Solar Beam (Symbiosis)
	[64695]  = "Root",		-- Earthgrab (Earthgrab Totem)
	[63685]  = "Root",		-- Freeze (Frozen Power)
	[3600]   = "Snare",		-- Earthbind (Earthbind Totem)
	[77478]  = "Snare",		-- Earthquake (Glyph of Unstable Earth)
	[8034]   = "Snare",		-- Frostbrand Attack
	[8056]   = "Snare",		-- Frost Shock
	[51490]  = "Snare",		-- Thunderstorm	
	[118345] = "CC",		-- Pulverize
	
	-- Warlock
	
	[48020] = "ImmuneSnare", -- Demonic Circle: Teleport
	[710]    = "CC",		-- Banish
	[54786]  = "CC",		-- Demonic Leap (Metamorphosis)
	[5782]   = "CC",		-- Fear
	[118699] = "CC",		-- Fear
	[130616] = "CC",		-- Fear (Glyph of Fear)
	[5484]   = "CC",		-- Howl of Terror
	[22703]  = "CC",		-- Infernal Awakening
	[6789]   = "CC",		-- Mortal Coil
	[132412] = "CC",		-- Seduction (Grimoire of Sacrifice)
	[30283]  = "CC",		-- Shadowfury
	[104045] = "CC",		-- Sleep (Metamorphosis)
	[132409] = "Silence",		-- Spell Lock (Grimoire of Sacrifice)
	[31117]  = "Silence",		-- Unstable Affliction
	[18223]  = "Snare",		-- Curse of Exhaustion
	[47960]  = "Snare",		-- Shadowflame
	[17962] = "Snare", -- Conflagrate	
	
	-- Warlock Pets
	
	[89766]  = "CC",		-- Axe Toss (Felguard/Wrathguard)
	[115268] = "CC",		-- Mesmerize (Shivarra)
	[6358]   = "CC",		-- Seduction (Succubus)
	[115782] = "Silence",		-- Optical Blast (Observer)
	[24259]  = "Silence",		-- Spell Lock (Felhunter)
	[118093] = "Disarm",		-- Disarm (Voidwalker/Voidlord)
	
	-- Warrior
	
	[7922]   = "CC",		-- Charge Stun
	[118895] = "CC",		-- Dragon Roar
	[5246]   = "CC",		-- Intimidating Shout (aoe)
	[20511]  = "CC",		-- Intimidating Shout (targeted)
	[132168] = "CC",		-- Shockwave
	[107570] = "CC",		-- Storm Bolt
	[132169] = "CC",		-- Storm Bolt
	[105771] = "CC",		-- Warbringer
	[18498]  = "Silence",		-- Silenced - Gag Order
	[676]    = "Disarm",		-- Disarm
	[107566] = "Root",		-- Staggering Shout
	[1715]   = "Snare",		-- Hamstring
	[12323]  = "Snare",		-- Piercing Howl
	[129923] = "Snare",		-- Sluggish (Glyph of Hindering Strikes)
	[137637] = "Snare",		-- Warbringer
	[46924]  = "ImmuneSnare",		-- Bladestorm
	[23920]  = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Spell Reflection
	[114028] = "ImmuneSpell",	-- Mass Spell Reflection
	[113344] = "Snare", -- Bloodbath
	
	-- Other
	
	[30217]  = "CC",		-- Adamantite Grenade
	[67769]  = "CC",		-- Cobalt Frag Bomb
	[30216]  = "CC",		-- Fel Iron Bomb
	[107079] = "CC",		-- Quaking Palm
	[13327]  = "CC",		-- Reckless Charge
	[20549]  = "CC",		-- War Stomp
	[25046]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Energy)
	[28730]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Mana)
	[50613]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Runic Power)
	[69179]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Rage)
	[80483]  = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Focus)
	[129597] = "Silence",		-- Arcane Torrent (Chi)
	[39965]  = "Root",		-- Frost Grenade
	[55536]  = "Root",		-- Frostweave Net
	[13099]  = "Root",		-- Net-o-Matic
	[1604]   = "Snare",		-- Dazed
	
}
```

attention: spells wich reduce dmg by 90% or something similar has type "Immune" (dispersion, cocoon, etc.)

need to check/correct/test this list again and again, after every patch, etc. If someone finds a mistake, please tell me.

----------


## fryto

Im looking for a Resto Druid PVE profile plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## ashdale

Fryto, check out the Nova Teams profiles here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html Buba has a pretty good Rest Druid PVE profile there, Or Vachiusa's resto druid PVE profile located here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2670185 One of those two should get you moving in the right direction.

----------


## chk

Anybody know how I can detect a debuff on me which ticks for damage? (And would knock me out of stealth)

----------


## proxximo1823

looking for a good PVP fire or frost mage profile......????

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Im looking for a Resto Druid PVE profile plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hi!

Did you take a look in the Bots Maps & Profiles-section? You can find them there.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html

Cheers

----------


## kokinha

plz rotation pve on 5.2( Assassination Rogue)????

----------


## Ninjaderp

> plz rotation pve on 5.2( Assassination Rogue)????


Please take a look around before you ask for things, they might actually exist already:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## kokinha

I'm sorry but it appears that message with those that you gave me the link

(PQR_notvalid.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped.)

----------


## kokinha

I'm sorry but it appears that message with those that you gave me the link

(PQR_notvalid.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped.)

----------


## Nerder

> I'm sorry but it appears that message with those that you gave me the link
> 
> (PQR_notvalid.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped.)


Go to link, follow those steps:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2703841 ([PQR] Rogue/Enhance/Fury/Boomkin profiles)

----------


## kokinha

I think I'm too stupid even. because it did not work here keeps giving the same message.

has a few posts below saying the link is broken

----------


## kokinha

but I really appreciate your help, I'll keep looking xD.

----------


## Nerder

> I think I'm too stupid even. because it did not work here keeps giving the same message.
> 
> has a few posts below saying the link is broken


You must be doing something wrong, and reading earlier posts prior to that... That one is with everything fixed and I even just tried the download on a computer without any of the profiles/data files and worked no issue.

----------


## kokinha

ok I'll try to erase everything and put ja make only told me what do to see if it's right.

----------


## kokinha

worth it excludes everything that was in the folder and fis the footsteps of link love man. xD worked very well. OMG

----------


## MyNewName

Too many pages to read them all looking for an answer or I would, lol. But is there a Linux supported version?

----------


## Orion81401

> Too many pages to read them all looking for an answer or I would, lol. But is there a Linux supported version?


No. x86 windows only.

----------


## Opacho

> No. x86 windows only.


I'm running it on windows x64 quite fine O.o

----------


## jh16

> I'm running it on windows x64 quite fine O.o


He speaks of only being able to use it on the 32-bit client. :P

----------


## iceymot

is there a way to check if pet attack is inrange of target

----------


## Rubim

> is there a way to check if pet attack is inrange of target


Check if a SPELL from your pet is in range of the current pettarget.

----------


## kokinha

could someone tell me if the warrior profile only works on lvl 90? because my lvl 85 does not work.

----------


## dklcfr

> could someone tell me if the warrior profile only works on lvl 90? because my lvl 85 does not work.


you may want to include what profile you were using, there are multiple warrior profiles.

----------


## JIMMYF

Tell me plz seriously alter the profile of the pqr that he at russ servers work?

----------


## vitamincore

paintpauller, supports Alpha Interrupt Russian version of World of Warcraft?

----------


## piratepetey

> sweet! will have to check out the ret when you update it!
> 
> Here is a list that might help out:
> 
> 
> also dont know how much this will help but here is what i have for using hands / cleanses for horridon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder Paintpauller, if you could adapt this for resto druids so they can use the symbiosis cleanse from paladins  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi! Anyone who can help me make an ability that puts down Ursol's Vortex on Right alt-keydown?

Using it to slow Tortos turtle-adds while Im tanking!

Cheers!

----------


## Taran32

> Hi! Anyone who can help me make an ability that puts down Ursol's Vortex on Right alt-keydown?
> 
> Using it to slow Tortos turtle-adds while Im tanking!
> 
> Cheers!


Try this and let me know if it works  :Smile: . 

if IsUsableSpell(102793)
and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(102793)) < 2
and IsRightAltKeyDown() 
then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102793)) 
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true 
end

----------


## Ninjaderp

It worked awesome, thank you man! <3 +rep!

----------


## Taran32

> It worked awesome, thank you man! <3 +rep!


No problem! Keep that handy somewhere too. I use that code all the time for the movable camera spells and just edit out the spell ID to match what I need. Works like a charm every time  :Smile: .

----------


## paintpauller

> paintpauller, supports Alpha Interrupt Russian version of World of Warcraft?


Just went over the code and everything should work for any localization.

The only thing that would need changing is the PQI menu. If for some reason it does not work let me know. 
About to get some rest so when I wake up I will have a template that people can fill out to get the menu translated for different languages.



> I wonder Paintpauller, if you could adapt this for resto druids so they can use the symbiosis cleanse from paladins


I dont have a resto druid profile but after I get some rest I will see if i cant come up with something that can be added to a existing profile. 
Will need to know the ID of the symbiosis cleanse, and a way of detecting if symbiosis is used on a pally. (depending on how the ID's work it could be one in the same  :Smile: )

----------


## piratepetey

> I dont have a resto druid profile but after I get some rest I will see if i cant come up with something that can be added to a existing profile. 
> Will need to know the ID of the symbiosis cleanse, and a way of detecting if symbiosis is used on a pally. (depending on how the ID's work it could be one in the same )


The cleanse spell ID is Cleanse.

----------


## billybuffalo

Is there something up with the realms right now? I log in, and it makes me select a realm. They are all red to me....


Ahh crap, they are ninja patching again.....I think....I am getting the login/tells me there is a patch/loads launcher/says up to date/then repeat bug....

----------


## Nerder

Patch is out now.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Patch is out now.


Yep. damn you blizzard! How am I supposed to test the new profile I got when you ninja us like this??!?!

----------


## Sacred

16760.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16760</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## kokinha

Anyone know of any that work on warrior lvl 85 pq those who have not run Disem I need lvl 90, and I'm uploading the 85 yet.

----------


## billybuffalo

> 16760.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16760</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


Doesn't work.

Appologies...yes they do  :Smile:

----------


## dklcfr

> 16760.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16760</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


Legend, working, +3.

----------


## misterneko

> 16760.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16760</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...



I think i love you!! xd

----------


## kokinha

could someone please help me? I'm leveling my warrior and he is lvl 85, but none of pqr I downloaded works is to say lvl 90 what do I do?

----------


## jericco

> 16760.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16760</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


 Thank you Sacred, + repped.

----------


## Taran32

> could someone please help me? I'm leveling my warrior and he is lvl 85, but none of pqr I downloaded works is to say lvl 90 what do I do?


You'll need to do a search of these forums for Failroad/BGreen's warrior profiles and use those to level. If they still exist in one of the threads, you should be able to use them at level 85. I can't honestly remember if they did, but those are the earliest builds I can think of. Rubim's are level 90 only for sure, and I want to say some of the other authors only support level 90 as well. Best of luck!

----------


## kokinha

OMG, I'm screwed then sad that I have to climb level bleeding fingers again lol. thanks for attention friend.

----------


## fr0ggy

> All hunter spec rotations are in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local i = 1local buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)while buff do  if bufftype == "Magic" or bufftype == "Enrage" then    return true  end  i = i + 1;  buff,_,_,_,bufftype = UnitBuff("target", i)end 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers.
used one of yours (probably not the latest one), but it had some issue with rapid fire, and aspect changing on the move.
i modified, but was not sure if i did good. (bm one).

----------


## kuukuu

> You'll need to do a search of these forums for Failroad/BGreen's warrior profiles and use those to level. If they still exist in one of the threads, you should be able to use them at level 85. I can't honestly remember if they did, but those are the earliest builds I can think of. Rubim's are level 90 only for sure, and I want to say some of the other authors only support level 90 as well. Best of luck!


They don't exist, they haven't in a long time since he has been banned more times then I can count. I posted a simple fury rotation that doesn't have a forced level on it a while back but you would likely need to remove any abilities you don't have for it to function correctly.

----------


## expunge

> They don't exist, they haven't in a long time since he has been banned more times then I can count. I posted a simple fury rotation that doesn't have a forced level on it a while back but you would likely need to remove any abilities you don't have for it to function correctly.


Here is the first 5.2 donor one he did, not sure if it's still usable. https://www.dropbox.com/s/fzb71j3lp8...en5.2Donor.zip

----------


## Jamsx1

any working PVE dk profiles? I don't realy care what spec

----------


## paintpauller

> any working PVE dk profiles? I don't realy care what spec


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## fddbzz

ninja patched to 16769?

----------


## oswalt0

16769 Offsets

Download: Attachment 13182

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

rename old offsets to Offsets_16769.xml and enjoy!

----------


## Vinshom

> Attachment 13182
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
> ...


Hi!! which old offset, since blizzard is patching every second now  :Frown: 

How can I find offsets by my self I want to learn?

----------


## oswalt0

Any offset, or make a new one, just name it Offsets_16769.xml and copy and paste the code. I usually copy the previous one rename it fix the code, and then save. I did insert an attachment hopefully it gets approved soon.

As far as learning to do it yourself, you can go to the memory editing section and look at the dump files for the patch. And then it is just a matter of finding what they changed and fixing it.

----------


## Vinshom

> Any offset, or make a new one, just name it Offsets_16769.xml and copy and paste the code. I usually copy the previous one rename it fix the code, and then save. I did insert an attachment hopefully it gets approved soon.
> 
> As far as learning to do it yourself, you can go to the memory editing section and look at the dump files for the patch. And then it is just a matter of finding what they changed and fixing it.


I think they repatched Offsets_16769.xml again twice in 10 mins.

----------


## crystal_tech

sigh, can't work with all these patches lol.

----------


## pepe2c

this is really anoying

----------


## ebouster

edit: nm workin now !

----------


## qcorn

was there another ninja patch?

offset not working

----------


## Vinshom

If you cant get PQR to work go to your wow folder and login using the launcher.

----------


## whirle

> I think Blizzard is specifically fighting PQR, if PQR stopped working, I am not playing the game it wont be enjoyable anymore to me.


Same. Oddly enough, PQR has made the game more fun to me. I would likely just quit without it.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I think Blizzard is specifically fighting PQR, if PQR stopped working, I am not playing the game it wont be enjoyable anymore to me.


doubt it, if anything these ninja patches are honorbuddy related

----------


## LiquidAtoR

And supposedly another patch is coming in a few hours...

----------


## marcmk2

> was there another ninja patch?
> 
> offset not working


Yup there was another patch.

----------


## oswalt0

My offsets on Page 596 are working.

----------


## marcmk2

> My offsets on Page 596 are working.


Thanks buddy worked like a charm

----------


## cabi2oo7

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## darksahde

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
>     <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
> ...


that's for 16769??

----------


## shadowhacks

Could anyone upload offsets to a download site since ownedcore taking its time late at night to approve last offset post or if someone could PM them to me. It would be much appreciated.

----------


## cabi2oo7

yes its work

----------


## shadowhacks

Thanks cabi2oo7. Just had to old school xml edit it.

----------


## chumley131

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
>     <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
> ...


Many thanks for this! It's working.

----------


## arthad

Thank you everyone who hava been updating offsets quickly after all the ninja patches these past few weeks.

----------


## huizederoo

Iam so blonde, to get this working, but finnaly I did get it work again^^

Thnxs so much :Smile:

----------


## Teraphim

> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
>     <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
> ...




ty for this one m8, works like a charm now

----------


## Diogo122

there is something to assist and targeting enemy totems?

----------


## darkkinght

> that's for 16769??


THERE IS A EASY WAY TO FIND THIS OUT
<CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion>
YOU CAN SEE BY THAT NUMBER IN THERE IS HOW TO FIND OUT FOR WHAT ONE IT IS FOR  :Smile: 



THIS IS A DOWNLAD VS FOR THOS WHO DONT KNOW HOW TO EDIT THKS GO TO cabi2oo7 DOWNLOAD IT TO YOUR OFFSETS FOLDER

----------


## Astimir

> THERE IS A EASY WAY TO FIND THIS OUT
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion>
> YOU CAN SEE BY THAT NUMBER IN THERE IS HOW TO FIND OUT FOR WHAT ONE IT IS FOR 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A DOWNLAD VS FOR THOS WHO DONT KNOW HOW TO EDIT THKS GO TO cabi2oo7 DOWNLOAD IT TO YOUR OFFSETS FOLDER


link does not work, help please

----------


## Taran32

> link does not work, help please


Open up Notepad, copy and paste this into it, then save as .xml 

Afterwards, place that file into your PQR Offsets folder, and it should work.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>16769</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

----------


## Astimir

I will try to learn, thanks for the tip

----------


## radeon2

can someone plz post a working link for the new offsets

----------


## thepieisonfire

it says edit mode ( no bot fuctionality )

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cant people read anymore?  :Big Grin:  Just copy-paste the code everybody is posting into one of your old offsets and save the file, it will do the trick...

----------


## radeon2

thanks it works fine

----------


## CharleyWex

Sometimes I come here on Tuesdays or other patch days to just read the freakouts about ZOMG NEED ARFZETS!! When clearly 5 people have posted them before their post.

----------


## oswalt0

Page 596 has a link. I posted it like 30 min after the patch hit. Look back a few pages before posting. Also the offsets download in PQR has the latest now.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

So who's hunter bot just completely stops in arenas, once we kill the pet the hunter just stands there, like he has no idea what to do.

This has happened 3-4 times since 5.0 in random games for points.

----------


## DarkMassacre

If someone knows how to stop this error I would be willing to donate a couple bucks via pay pal for your help.
http://i47.tinypic.com/jjsbiw.jpg
The profile works it just displays that error every time i kill something I will upload the profile im using via drop box if needed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> If someone knows how to stop this error I would be willing to donate a couple bucks via pay pal for your help.
> http://i47.tinypic.com/jjsbiw.jpg
> The profile works it just displays that error every time i kill something I will upload the profile im using via drop box if needed.


look like some1 is either calling the wrong return from a function and they are returning a string instead of a number.... or there's a formatting issue.... might wanna look into those kind of calls first urself  :Smile:  

anything that is

=, >, <, <=, >=

----------


## Taran32

> So who's hunter bot just completely stops in arenas, once we kill the pet the hunter just stands there, like he has no idea what to do.
> 
> This has happened 3-4 times since 5.0 in random games for points.


Most of them simply auto attack if the pet is dead, and don't do much else from what I've seen. I'm speaking of the PvP ones of course. I doubt anyone would be dumb enough to take the PvE profiles into Arena. It's an issue that sucks, and it's the main reason I never do Arenas on mine, but what you're seeing sounds a lot like someone using any of the posted Hunter PvP profiles.

----------


## Mavmins

can someone give me some code to return the number of charges of backdraft for a destro warlock ? I am trying to cobble one together from various profiles and none of them seem to check this, i can check for the existence of the backdraft buff, but cant check charges]

thanks in advance

----------


## TheOzman

> can someone give me some code to return the number of charges of backdraft for a destro warlock ? I am trying to cobble one together from various profiles and none of them seem to check this, i can check for the existence of the backdraft buff, but cant check charges]
> 
> thanks in advance




```
local name, _, _, stackCount, _, duration, expirationTime = UnitDebuffID(117896)
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> So who's hunter bot just completely stops in arenas, once we kill the pet the hunter just stands there, like he has no idea what to do.
> 
> This has happened 3-4 times since 5.0 in random games for points.


if its one of my profiles it should go with or without the pet however, my profiles are mainly for PVE and taking it to 2s,3s,5s is a bad idea.

----------


## Mavmins

> ```
> local name, _, _, stackCount, _, duration, expirationTime = UnitDebuffID(117896)
> ```


thankyou !

----------


## Derpanda

Anyone know any good frost dk pvp profiles??

----------


## RedRussian

What's going on? I've updated pqr to latest version but my game fires "Macro has called protected function" error when I run my rotation. I've updated pqr to latest version.

----------


## kokinha

could someone please pass me a rotation for arms warrior aoe?

----------


## mikeyd234

Just wondering if anyone can help, I'm trying to add the Engineer frag belt into a rotation, i've done the code below but it never casts it:



```

-- FragBelt
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",11) == 0 then 
        UseInventoryItem(11)
        if SpellIsTargeting() then 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() 
        end  
end 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Just wondering if anyone can help, I'm trying to add the Engineer frag belt into a rotation, i've done the code below but it never casts it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- FragBeltif GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",11) == 0 then         UseInventoryItem(11)        if SpellIsTargeting() then             CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()             CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()         end  end 
> 
> 
> ```




```

-- FragBelt if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",11) == 0 then          UseInventoryItem(11)         if SpellIsTargeting() then              CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()              CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()          end        return trueend 


```

try that

----------


## kokinha

could someone please pass me a rotation for arms warrior aoe?

----------


## mikeyd234

Thanks for the fast response but sorry I should of mentioned I'm using it with multiple things in one ability, see below, everything but the frag belt casts:



```

-- Glovesif GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then         UseInventoryItem(10)end-- FragBeltif GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",11) == 0 then         UseInventoryItem(11)        if SpellIsTargeting() then             CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()             CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()         end end--Trinketsif GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 then         UseInventoryItem(13)endif GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 then         UseInventoryItem(14)end 


```

----------


## Button

> Anyone know any good frost dk pvp profiles??


Not really much choice in terms of PvP profiles but here is the list of public profiles:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## kickmydog

> So who's hunter bot just completely stops in arenas, once we kill the pet the hunter just stands there, like he has no idea what to do.
> 
> This has happened 3-4 times since 5.0 in random games for points.


That sounds odd, that shouldn't happen with my BM pve profile, since it checks if the pet is alive before trying to do abilities related to pets. The other profiles don't reference pet abilities as far as I remember.

----------


## Nerder

> Thanks for the fast response but sorry I should of mentioned I'm using it with multiple things in one ability, see below, everything but the frag belt casts:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Gloves
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then 
        UseInventoryItem(10)
end
-- FragBelt
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",11) == 0 then 
        UseInventoryItem(11)
        if SpellIsTargeting() then 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() 
            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() 
        end 
end
 --Trinkets
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 then 
        UseInventoryItem(13)
 end
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",14) == 0 then 
        UseInventoryItem(14)
end 
> 
> 
> ```


It's because belt is 6, not 11. 11 is your first ring

----------


## dadysat

Where can I find a complete list of PQR Custom Functions, such as PQR_UnitInfo, PQR_UnitFacing and other? Wiki is outdated. Thanks.

----------


## kokinha

could someone please pass me a rotation for arms warrior aoe?

----------


## crystal_tech

> could someone please pass me a rotation for arms warrior aoe?


chill, no need to spam post the same question over and over. If you can't find one then someone is working on it, or aoe is baked in to a single target profile, or you need to let us know what your looking for (ie, the AOE rotation) so it can be coded.

however, it really wouldn't hurt to try and learn how to make a profile for yourself with all the examples out there now and with peps here at ownedcore willing to help if you hit a snag.

----------


## Gabbz

> Where can I find a complete list of PQR Custom Functions, such as PQR_UnitInfo, PQR_UnitFacing and other? Wiki is outdated. Thanks.


Using this


```

PQR Reference 2.1.5+*** Global Variables ***These global variables can be used/changed to suit your needs. Note that most of these will change back to their default values when a new rotation is started to ensure that a profile is running the way it's creator intended.  PQR_RotationStarted  -- true if a new rotation profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.  PQR_InterruptStarted  -- true if a new interrupt profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.  PQR_SpellAvailableTime  -- This is the time in seconds before a spell is off cooldown that PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) will consider a spell as available. The default value is 0.125 (125ms). If a spell has 125ms left on cooldown, it will be considered available and attempt to be casted.  PQR_ResetMovementTime  -- This is the time in seconds before you will be considered "not moving" after previously been considered moving by PQR_IsMoving(). Default value is 0.5.*** General PQR Functions ***  PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix])  --Prints to chat using the <PQR[, suffix]> prefix. Passing "text" a nil value will cause a Lua error.  PQR_DebugP(text)  -- Prints to chat using the <PQR Debug> prefix ONLY when "Profile" debug level is turned on. Passing this a nil value will cause a lua error.  PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spellID, itemID, secondsToDelay)  -- NOTE: DelayList is cleared on rotation change.  -- If the indicated spell/item is used but fails due to being on GCD, the rotation will delay for secondsToDelay seconds (default 1). If the cast is sucessful the rotation will automatically resume before the delay has finished.  -- You should populate the list each time the rotation is started using the PQR_RotationStarted flag. See the example below for adding these 3 abilities:  Example:    if PQR_RotationStarted == true then    PQR_RotationStarted = false    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) -- Divine Shield    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) -- Hand of Sacrifice    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) -- Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay)    end  PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)  -- Returns true if the selected ability is off cooldown. False otherwise. This takes into consideration the global variable PQR_SpellAvailableTime. Takes GCD into account.  PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID)  -- Returns true if the player is currently casting or channeling the indicated spell. Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that the spell ID is simply translated to the spell name, and the current casting state is then compared to the spell name. If two spells share the same name, but different IDs, this will return true if the player is casting either spell.  PQR_NotBehindTarget()  -- Returns true if we have received a "Must be behind the target." red message in the last 3 seconds. Returns false otherwise. An example of using this would be a feral druid where you must be behind the target to shred.  -- OBSOLETE, use PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")  PQR_IsMoving(seconds)  -- Returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that by default this function will return false once the player has been stationary for 1 second. This reset timer can be controlled by assigning a value to the variable "PQR_ResetMovementTime." For example, to change the reset time to 0.5 seconds, you would use "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" somewhere near the top of your rotation. This variable is global, and will effect all instances of PQR_IsMoving() in your rotation. Note that changing from one rotation to another will reset this value to 1.0.  PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds])  -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.  UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) & UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter)  -- Returns: name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId  -- Note that this function is simply a version of UnitBuff() and UnitDebuff() that accept a spell ID instead of a spell name. This is to ease the pains of multiple language localizations.  -- Filter: This parameter can be any of "HELPFUL", "HARMFUL", "PLAYER", "RAID", "CANCELABLE", "NOT_CANCELABLE". You can also specify several filters separated by a | or space character to chain multiple filters together (e.g. "HELPFUL|RAID" or "HELPFUL RAID" == helpful buffs that you can cast on your raid). You can, for example, use the "PLAYER" filter when checking to make sure the unit has your Bane of Agony on it, and not another Warlocks.  -- An example, UnitDebuff("target", "Forbearance") would only work on an english client. On a spanish client, you would need to use UnitDebuff("target", "Abstinencia") to check for a Forbearance debuff. To simplify this, you can now use: UnitDebuff("target", 25771) (which is the spell ID for Forbearance) to check for the debuff and be guarenteed it will work on all clients.  -- Note that the spell ID you provide will simply be translated into the spell name and used in a UnitBuff or Debuff function. If two spells share the same name, but different spell IDs, they will both return true.  -- If you use EXACT filter, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT"  Example:   UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.  PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID)  -- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.  PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees)   -- Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180.  Examples:    PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") -- Is the player facing the target?    PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") -- Is the player behind the target?    PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") -- Is the player facing the boss1 unit?    It also accepts GUIDs, so:    PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) -- Same as above "behind" example.  PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2)  -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID  PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun)   -- Loads the lua file specified. Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.  PQR_StopRotation()   -- Stops the currently running rotation (automatic mode only)  PQR_DelayRotation(seconds)   -- Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1).   PQR_SwapRotation(rotationName or rotationNumber[, setRotation])   -- Switches the currently running rotation to another rotation. If changing by name use the full rotation name as seen in the PQR window (example: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") .) If swapping by number you can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1). Returns true if the swap was successful, false otherwise. You do NOT need to have the rotation selected in PQR when changing by name.  PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds])   -- returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)*** Interrupt Functions ***  PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName)  -- Returns true/false based on if a spell is on the interrupt list on the Settings form or has been added via PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName).  PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName)  -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted)  PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName)  -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted) 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

How can I easily edit the default interrupt-profile to work with Bear Skullbash (spellid=80964)? It doesnt work at all with guardian as I have experienced.

----------


## gnitor

Ninjaderp, I change both values for Cat and Bear form to this spell (Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft) 106839.
It works flawlessly in Feral or Guardian specs.

[Edit] If it doesn't work for you, and you're not sure of the spell ID, just check Sheron's macro from his first post of this thread (PQR - Rotation Bot).
I'm copying it here for the sake of it:


```
/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
```

----------


## blaythe

Alright. I'm working on rereleasing my destro mashup profile. I need a check pretty much like this

If 3 stacks of havoc, then use chaos bolt if 2 or less use normal rotation.

if havoc = 3 then chaos bolt else return false


I'd have this under a chaos bolt cast i'm just not sure how to handle the stacks

----------


## cpowroks

```

local havoc, _, _, stacks = UnitBuffID( "player", HavocSpellID)    if havoc~= nil then        if stacks == 3 then                                CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(ChaosBoltID)))        end    end 


```


just fill in HavocID and ChaosBoltID for the respective IDs

----------


## cpowroks

Oh and this post is over nine thousand

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Ninjaderp, I change both values for Cat and Bear form to this spell (Skull Bash - Spell - World of Warcraft) 106839.
> It works flawlessly in Feral or Guardian specs.
> 
> [Edit] If it doesn't work for you, and you're not sure of the spell ID, just check Sheron's macro from his first post of this thread (PQR - Rotation Bot).
> I'm copying it here for the sake of it:
> 
> 
> ```
> /run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
> ```


Thank you mate that spellid (106839) did the trick, +rep to you!

----------


## blaythe

> ```
> 
> local havoc, _, _, stacks = UnitBuffID( "player", HavocSpellID)
    if havoc~= nil then
        if stacks == 3 then                    
            CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(ChaosBoltID)))
        end
    end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> just fill in HavocID and ChaosBoltID for the respective IDs



I love you. Have some rep.

----------


## blaythe

Looking for testers for a Destruction warlock profile. Please see upcoming thread in Profiles section!

----------


## Vogel81

> Looking for testers for a Destruction warlock profile. Please see upcoming thread in Profiles section!


I'd definitely be interested in this!

----------


## blaythe

> I'd definitely be interested in this!


Its up! link in signature!

----------


## Derpanda

Anyone still got the cokx dk pvp profiles?? can't find it anywhere.

----------


## manw

Hello, i'm experiencing an issue with the auto interrupt as a warlock.

I'm using the kick from my pet. My interrupt percent is set to "15" and the range kick of my pet is "40" yards.
Alright, if my pet is in range for the kick, it will interrupt perfectly.

Now imagine i'm in arena and there is a shaman casting a heal at 100 yards from my pet, as soon as he will start casting, my pet will go for him but he wouldn't have time to kick the shaman on cast, that's logic because the shaman was too far and the kick range is only 40 yards. The problem is that the pet will kick the shaman after he did the cast anyway ...

Is it possible to configure the interrupt hack to make it kick ONLY AND ONLY if there is a cast available to avoid those kind of problems ?

Here is a video of the issue : blabla - YouTube

Will really appreciate if someone can help me there !

----------


## werewolfspb

d e l e t e d

----------


## WWF

how to initialize members[i].Unit?


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(116781) and IsSpellKnown(116781) then

	for i=1, #members do
                if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(members[i].Unit) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(116781), members[i].Unit) == 1 then
        
        	        local BuffList	=
        { 
        116781,		-- monk
	17007,		-- feral druid
	61316,		-- mage
	1459,		-- mage
	126309,     	-- hunter's pet
	126373,            -- hunter's pet
	24604 		-- hunter's pet
	}
			
			local b = 0
			
        	        for j=1, #BuffList do
				if UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, BuffList[j]) ~= nil then
				b = b + 1
				end
			end
			
			if b == 0 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
				return true
			end
			
                end
	end
end
```

with "player" instead of "members[i].Unit" and without "for i=1, #members do" all it's work fine, but i want to do it work for party/raid also.

And how to use extrabutton on Heroic: Council of Elders with same code(check raid members debuff(count), and use it on them)?

----------


## Derpanda

Anyone still got cokx dk pvp profiles?? can't find it anywhere.

----------


## Leynd

Howdy folks!

I have never been more appreciative of what the profile coders do for the community than after I started adjusting profiles to my playstyle. Unfortunately, I am now stuck and am hoping for some assistance.

What I am trying to do is alternate the use of my mitigating cooldowns with the result of only having one up at a time. I can set the first two without trouble, but when I try to set a condition that specifies more than one ability, then it never casts or uses the trinket. For example the following works fine(the PlayerHP value is only set to 100 for ease of testing):



```
-- Divne Protection
if PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(498) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(498)
-- Guardian of Ancient Kings
elseif PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not UnitBuffID("player", 498) then 
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86669))
end
-- Trinket 1
if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not unitBuffID "player", (498) then
UseInventoryItem(13)
```

The problem is that use the trinket with Guardian of the Ancient Kings. When I attempt to add code to keep the trinket from firing off when GOAK or Divine Prot is up The trinket never fires:



```
if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not unitBuffID "player", (498) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) and not UnitBuffID("player", 86669) then
UseInventoryItem(13)
```

I am sure I have missed something quite simple. Any help would be most appreciative!

----------


## cpowroks

Hey Avery, I found a Fix to the Mass Exo glyph not working.

put this under the HaveGlyph() function.



```

exoID = 879if HaveGlyph(122028) then            exoID = 122032    end 


```

then go through the profile and replace all of the 879s with exoID

Heres the fixed profile.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/retfix.zip

----------


## cahe

hi guys some1 have problem with pqr? I have offset 16769 seems work normal but i cant start rotation  :Frown:  Any help pls?

----------


## gnitor

Hey, you seem to have a typo with your brackets:


```
not unitBuffID "player", (498)
```

Don't know if it'll do the trick, but never hurts to check this.

----------


## DiabloFan

> The problem is that use the trinket with Guardian of the Ancient Kings. When I attempt to add code to keep the trinket from firing off when GOAK or Divine Prot is up The trinket never fires:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not  and not PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) and not  then
> UseInventoryItem(13)
> ```
> 
> I am sure I have missed something quite simple. Any help would be most appreciative!




```

local DivineProtection = UnitBuffID("player",498)local Guardian = UnitBuffID("player",86669)if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) then    UseInventoryItem(13)    return trueend 


```

Try that.

----------


## Leynd

> Hey, you seem to have a typo with your brackets:
> 
> 
> ```
> not unitBuffID "player", (498)
> ```
> 
> Don't know if it'll do the trick, but never hurts to check this.


The code in the profile does not have this mistake, but thanks anyway!

----------


## Leynd

> [php]
> Try that.


This gives me the same result. My first two (Divine Prot and GoAK) cast fine, but it does not use the trinket.

----------


## kiekie

Im not sure if its PQR or the profile, but when its casting spells all i can hear is the spamming noise of flickering, anyway to turn the sound of or something?

----------


## cpowroks

Leynd, Try this.



```

local DPCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(498))local GuardianCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(86669))local PlayerHP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100-- Divne Protectionif PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(498) then     CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(498))end-- Guardian of Ancient Kingif PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) and DPCD > 3 and UnitBuffID("player", 498) == nil then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86669))end-- Trinket 1if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and DPCD > 3 and UnitBuffID( "player", 498) == nil then    UseInventoryItem(13)end 


```



if you want it to use the trinket when guardian or DP is not up then you could just do



```

if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86669) == nil and UnitBuffID("player", 498) == nil then     UseInventoryItem(13)end 


```

----------


## Derpanda

Has anyone still got cokx's dk pvp profiles?? can't find it anywhere.

----------


## DiabloFan

> The code in the profile does not have this mistake, but thanks anyway!


This is the code that I use for all my on-use items. 



```

PQR_GetItemCooldown = nilfunction PQR_GetItemCooldown(ID)    local ItemStart, ItemDuration = GetItemCooldown(ID)    local ItemCooldown = ItemStart - GetTime() + ItemDuration        if ItemCooldown < 0 then        ItemCooldown = 0    end        return ItemCooldownendlocal UseIDs = {    10,    --Hands    13,    --Trinket1    14     --Trinket2}for _,v in ipairs(UseIDs) do    local ItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player",v)    local HasUseEffect = GetItemSpell(ItemID)        if HasUseEffect ~= nil then        if PQR_GetItemCooldown(ItemID) == 0 then            UseItemByName(ItemID)            return true        end    endend 


```

Try that as an ability in a blank rotation and see if the trinket is used.

----------


## kiekie

Im not sure if its PQR or the profile, but when its casting spells all i can hear is the spamming noise of flickering, anyway to turn the sound of or something?

----------


## Leynd

> Try this.


With both options, the Trinket is paired with either GOAK or Divine Prot.

----------


## Leynd

It uses the trinket, but Im not sure what you are getting at as mine will use the trinket as well, just not under the conditions Im looking for.

----------


## blaythe

How would i write

If Backdraft has less than 2 charges and Dark Soul Instability is up, cast Chaos Bolt?

So far I've been trying everything x.x



```
local _,_,_,Backdraft = UnitBuffID("player",117896)

if Backdraft < 2 and UnitBuffID("player",113858) then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858)))
end
```

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Has anyone still got cokx's dk pvp profiles?? can't find it anywhere.


Why don't you try actually LOOKING for it rather than posting every hour. His PvP profiles are there staring at you on Page 1 of the Bot Maps and Profiles section!

----------


## DiabloFan

> It uses the trinket, but Im not sure what you are getting at as mine will use the trinket as well, just not under the conditions Im looking for.


If it isn't PlayerHP then it must be GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 that's causing the issue.



```

local DivineProtection = UnitBuffID("player",498)local Guardian = UnitBuffID("player",86669)local UseIDs = {    10,    --Hands    13,    --Trinket1    14     --Trinket2}PQR_GetItemCooldown = nilfunction PQR_GetItemCooldown(ID)    local ItemStart, ItemDuration = GetItemCooldown(ID)    local ItemCooldown = ItemStart - GetTime() + ItemDuration        if ItemCooldown < 0 then        ItemCooldown = 0    end        return ItemCooldownendif PlayerHP <= 100 and not DivineProtection and not Guardian thenprint("PlayerHP not working")    if not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(86669) thenprint("PQR_SpellAvailable not working")        for _,v in ipairs(UseIDs) do            local ItemID = GetInventoryItemID("player",v)            local HasUseEffect = GetItemSpell(ItemID)                        if HasUseEffect ~= nil then                if PQR_GetItemCooldown(ItemID) == 0 then                    UseItemByName(ItemID)                    return true                end            end        end    endend 


```

Use this, if it doesn't work you'll be able to find which section isn't working properly.

----------


## Guinness

> Why don't you try actually LOOKING for it rather than posting every hour. His PvP profiles are there staring at you on Page 1 of the Bot Maps and Profiles section!


Probably because Cokx's SVN does not have the DK profile. Hence why he is asking, albeit way to frequently.

----------


## cpowroks

> How would i write
> 
> If Backdraft has less than 2 charges and Dark Soul Instability is up, cast Chaos Bolt?
> 
> So far I've been trying everything x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





```

local Backdraft,_,_,Stacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)if Backdraft ~= nil  --This basically means "If you have the buff" You have to do this for any buff you are checkingand Stacks < 2 -- and the stack of the buff is less then 2and UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil then -- and you have that buff   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) end 


```

----------


## Leynd

@ DiabloFan

When I put that code into the profile, the profile stops working altogether. Ive tried in a blank profile as well, with the trinket code you provided before, and in the profile I am using.

Im not sure you understand what the problem I am having actually is.

I can write the code to use the trinket whenever either Divine Prot or GoAK is on cooldown and is not active. However, I can not get it to only work when both Divine Prot or GoAK are on cooldown and not active. 

In another words, I only want to have one mitigating ability up at a time as my raid has great healers but so so dps. I want gear more for DPS/Active mitigation. Ill take more damage overall and the number of spikes will increase, though the size of the spike is smaller. I am trying to counteract this by having one of my damage reducing abilites active as often as possible but I have been unable to automate it thus far.

----------


## blaythe

> ```
> 
> local Backdraft,_,_,Stacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)
if Backdraft ~= nil  --This basically means "If you have the buff" You have to do this for any buff you are checking
and Stacks < 2 -- and the stack of the buff is less then 2
and UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil then -- and you have that buff
   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) 
end 
> 
> 
> ```



Excellent information. 
Got it working. Now how would I make it cast if Dark Soul has more than x seconds left on the cooldown?



```
local Backdraft,_,_,Stacks = UnitBuffID("player",117896)
if Backdraft ~= nil 
and Stacks > 3 then
return false
end
if UnitBuffID("player",113858) ~= nil then 
   CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(116858))) 
end
```

That's what I have so far.

----------


## cpowroks

SpellCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(spellid))

if SpellCD < x then
--logic
end

----------


## DiabloFan

> @ DiabloFan
> 
> When I put that code into the profile, the profile stops working altogether. Ive tried in a blank profile as well, with the trinket code you provided before, and in the profile I am using.
> 
> Im not sure you understand what the problem I am having actually is.
> 
> I can write the code to use the trinket whenever either Divine Prot or GoAK is on cooldown and is not active. However, I can not get it to only work when both Divine Prot or GoAK are on cooldown and not active. 
> 
> In another words, I only want to have one mitigating ability up at a time as my raid has great healers but so so dps. I want gear more for DPS/Active mitigation. Ill take more damage overall and the number of spikes will increase, though the size of the spike is smaller. I am trying to counteract this by having one of my damage reducing abilites active as often as possible but I have been unable to automate it thus far.


I understand exactly what your problem is and that code is working perfectly for me in-game, I just tested it. o_o

If it's for Protection you're using the wrong spell ID for Guardian, it's 86659, that's probably what's causing it.

----------


## blaythe

> SpellCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldown(spellid))
> 
> if SpellCD < x then
> --logic
> end



Thank you! I'd rep you again but I have to spread it around apparently.

----------


## DiabloFan

> Thank you! I'd rep you again but I have to spread it around apparently.


That actually won't return the correct cooldown. You have to do it like this:



```

local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(SpelID)local SpellCooldown = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime() 


```

I just have a function in my data file to simplify it.



```

function PQR_GetSpellCooldown(ID)    local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(ID)    local SpellCooldown = SpellStart - GetTime() + SpellDuration        if SpellCooldown < 0 then        SpellCooldown = 0    end        return SpellCooldownend 


```

Then it'd just be:



```

if PQR_GetSpellCooldown(SpellID) < x then--blablaend 


```

The default GetSpellCooldown function is only useful for checking if a cooldown is 0.

----------


## Leynd

> If it's for Protection you're using the wrong spell ID for Guardian, it's 86659, that's probably what's causing it.


That was my problem. I knew it would turn out to be something stupid simple. In case anyone is interested here is the code:



```
	-- Divne Protection
	if PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(498) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(498))
	-- Guardian of Ancient Kings
	elseif PlayerHP <= 100 and PQR_SpellAvailable(86659) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) 
	and not UnitBuffID("player", 498) then 
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86659))
	end
	-- Trinket 1 --
	if PlayerHP <= 100 and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 
	and not PQR_SpellAvailable(498) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(86659) 
	and not UnitBuffID("player", 498) and not UnitBuffID("player", 86659) then
		UseInventoryItem(13)
	end
```

:edit: Props to DiabloFan for helping solve the problem and to AveryKey for the Profile this is based on.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Hi guys is there anny rotation for DE'ing stuff? i know Alpha got one but its only de'ing specifik items and i would like one that de'ed all my green items.
Anny help ?

----------


## WWF

so no idias why members[i].Unit wont work?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> so no idias why members[i].Unit wont work?


That's a Team Nova function I believe. You're using their data file correct?

----------


## WWF

> That's a Team Nova function I believe. You're using their data file correct?


i have that file

----------


## yuppyy

Xelper, any chance you could post the logic of PQR_IsMoving() here?  :Smile: 
Would be very interesting to see how it works! GetPlayerMapPosition("player") ?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> i have that file


Let me ask what are you actually trying to do?

----------


## Mavmins

I seem to remember a couple of hundred pages back there was talk of being able to drop an AoE on a unit location rather than a mouse location ? Was this a PQR3 if it gets released feature or something possible with some wizardry in this version ?

----------


## WWF

> Let me ask what are you actually trying to do?


1) checking 5% stat and crit buffs on my char and raid members, and buff it if someone have no buff
2) i want to do Shadowed Soul debuff check and use extrabutton on raid member who have no Soul Fragment and with 8 or lesser stacks of Shadowed Soul, but now... i need to know how to use extrabutton...

PQR_Nova_Data.lua in Data folder, but not loaded  :Frown:

----------


## cpowroks

You should really post the block of code youre working with.

----------


## WWF

> You should really post the block of code youre working with.




```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(115921) and IsSpellKnown(115921) then

	for i=1, #members do
        if not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(members[i].Unit) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(115921), members[i].Unit) == 1 then
        
        	local BuffList	= { 
	117666,		-- monk
	1126,		-- druid
	20217,		-- paladin
	90363	 	-- hunter's pet

	}
			
			local b = 0
			
        	        for j=1, #BuffList do
				if UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, BuffList[j]) ~= nil then
				b = 1
				end
			end
			
			if b == 0 then
				PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
				return true
			end
			
                end
	end
end
```

----------


## Pdey

need some help... ^^

Cast spell 17 if i don't have defbuff ''Weakened Soul''

will spend you some rep for help :3

----------


## DiabloFan

> need some help... ^^
> 
> Cast spell 17 if i don't have defbuff ''Weakened Soul''
> 
> will spend you some rep for help :3




```

if not UnitDebuffID("player",6788) and PQR_SpellAvailable(17) then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17),"player")
    return true
end 


```

That should work.

----------


## Pdey

damn... tryed myself to add some spells ..

all i got was some laggs... ^^




> Flashheal: 
> if Nova_UnitInfo("player") <= 40 then
> return true
> end
> 
> Renew:
> if Nova_UnitInfo("player") <= 80 then
> return true
> end
> ...


what was missing?
(spell IDs was added in the box in the bot on the left side...

----------


## blaythe

I lied. its wokring.

----------


## greaver77

Can anyone tell me why when I set up the intterupt bot and no matter what I set the delay at 20ms all the way to 1000ms It still just interrupts as fast as it can . Am i doing something wrong here >

----------


## spearfish

> Can anyone tell me why when I set up the intterupt bot and no matter what I set the delay at 20ms all the way to 1000ms It still just interrupts as fast as it can . Am i doing something wrong here >


use this
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=405389
[PQR] Interrupt with random delay

drop it into your interrupt folder in profiles then select as the interrupt profile the setting you are playing with is how often pqr checks to see if a scripted ability is of CD I believe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## WWF

I don't know why PQR_Nova_Data.lua wasn't loaded and how to make it, but I found members table initialization, now everything works well, i believe ^^
next step:
i need to do Shadowed Soul debuff check and use ExtraActionButton1 on nearest valid raid member who have no Soul Fragment and with 6 or lesser stacks of Shadowed Soul, but i dont know how to use ExtraActionButton1 on target  :Frown: 

should it work?


```
if UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) then  -- Soul Fragment check
	local _, _, _, SScount = UnitDebuffID("player", 137650) -- Shadowed Soul stacks on player
	if SScount > 6 then
		local mSSs = 6
		while UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) do -- while debuff 
			members = { { Unit = "player" } }
			group = "raid"
		  	for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
				table.insert( members,{ Unit = group..i } )
			end
			for i=1, #members do -- looking for valid raid member
				local _, _, _, membersSScount = UnitDebuffID(members[i].Unit, 137650)
				local SoulFragment = UnitDebuffID(members[i].Unit, 137641)
				local ShadowedSoul = UnitDebuffID(members[i].Unit, 137650)
            		        if not SoulFragment and not ShadowedSoul
        		        or not SoulFragment and ShadowedSoul and membersSScount <= mSSs then
        			        TargetUnit(members[i].Unit)
					RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") -- spent debuff
					TargetLastTarget()
    		                end
			end
		mSSs = mSSs + 1 -- when all raid members got 6 more stacks
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## Mavmins

can someone tell me why this works



```
	if (ImmolateAoE == nil) then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108683)))
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
		return true
	end
```


but this code with a soulshard check



```
	if (ImmolateAoE == nil) and PQ_Soulshard > 1 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108683)))
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
		return true
	end
```

throws this error



```
Date: 2013-03-30 18:31:21
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local CurrentCast = UnitCastingInfo("player..."] line 67:
   attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'ImmolateAoEtimer' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [string "local CurrentCast = UnitCastingInfo("player..."]:67: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
CurrentCast = nil
Immolate = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
Immolatetimer = nil
ImmolateAoE = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
ImmolateAoEtimer = nil
(*temporary) = 11038.573
(*temporary) = 11038.573
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on local 'ImmolateAoEtimer' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## Xelper

> can someone tell me why this works
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	if (ImmolateAoE == nil) then
> 		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108683)))
> 		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
> 		return true
> ...


The code you posted isn't the problem. The error clearly indicates you are trying to perform math on a nil value ('ImmolateAoEtimer.') which is nowhere to be found in your posted code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mavmins

here is the full code



```
local CurrentCast = UnitCastingInfo("player")
local Immolate,_,_,_,_,_,Immolatetimer = UnitDebuffID("target",348,"PLAYER")
local ImmolateAoE,_,_,_,_,_,ImmolateAoEtimer = UnitDebuffID("target",134972,"PLAYER")

if not IsPlayerSpell(137587) then
	if PQR_IsMoving(0.3) then
		return false
	end
end

if CurrentCast == "Immolate" then
	return false
end

if not PQ_Zaslon then
	if Immolate == nil then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(348)))
	return true
	end
	
	if Immolatetimer - GetTime() < 5 then
	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(348)))
	return true
	end
end

if PQ_Zaslon then
	if (ImmolateAoE == nil) then
	if PQ_SoulShard < 1 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108683)))
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
		return true
		end
	end
	
	if (ImmolateAoEtimer - GetTime()) < 5 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108683)))
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108686)))
		return true
	end
end
```

the only thing im changing is the soulshard check and it works flawlessly without it

----------


## Xelper

> Xelper, any chance you could post the logic of PQR_IsMoving() here? 
> Would be very interesting to see how it works! GetPlayerMapPosition("player") ?


There is too much to tear out and post here...but basically I monitor/track the players x/y coordinates every X milliseconds, and if they have been changing for the last Y milliseconds it returns true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## greaver77

So Im starting to understand this interrupt part of the bot but im trying to see now how do I add another intterupt spell to the list and make it so it does not use both at the same time is this possible I see 

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
--TestComment
xelperInterruptInit = true
function PQR_InterruptSpell()
local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
return 47528
elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 76 :Cool: 
if catForm ~= nil then
return 80965
else
return 80964
end
elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
return 34490
elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
return 2139
elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
return 96231
elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
return 15487
elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
return 1766
elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
return 57994
elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
return 19647
elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
return 6552
else
return 0
end
end
end

and Im playing warrior atm and I see pummel set up is there a way to add Disrupting shout to the list so it will rotate both intterupts ? spell ID = 102060 anyone that can help with this ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> So Im starting to understand this interrupt part of the bot but im trying to see now how do I add another intterupt spell to the list and make it so it does not use both at the same time is this possible I see 
> 
> if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
> --TestComment
> xelperInterruptInit = true
> function PQR_InterruptSpell()
> local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
> 
> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
> ...


change the elseif playerclass line to this



```

elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then        return 6552    elseif IsPlayerSpell(102060)        and PQR_SpellAvailable(102060)        and not PQR_SpellAvailable(6552)    then        return 102060    end 


```

----------


## Mavmins

can anyone post some working destro warlock AoE code ? Blaythe and I have been trying to get Fire and Brimstone working for hours now and cant seem to crack it

edit : finally got it i think, lots of delays in there and it works

----------


## greaver77

Cyrstal_Tech is there also a way to add a range check on disrupting shout like the 10yards so it does not use it when no one is in range ? and thatnks for the reply on how to add it to the rotation

----------


## crystal_tech

> Cyrstal_Tech is there also a way to add a range check on disrupting shout like the 10yards so it does not use it when no one is in range ? and thatnks for the reply on how to add it to the rotation


could add in a range check to only go off if your target is within heroic strike range would be the easiest

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone know how to make an ability that will
1) Check if you have at least 1 Burning Ember
If so
2) Cast Havoc on any player that is:
-not my target
-within 30 yards
-not currently Immune
-not cc'd(this one might be difficult)

Or would mouseover Havoc be the best way to do this

----------


## greaver77

Cyrstal_tech I tried

elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then
return 6552
elseif IsPlayerSpell(102060)
and PQR_SpellAvailable(102060)
and not PQR_SpellAvailable(6552)
then
return 102060
end 

and it will not use disrupting shout at all just pummel is something wrong ? i even tried just the 102060 spell id instead of pummel and it does not fire disrupting shout any ideas ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Cyrstal_tech I tried
> 
> elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then
> return 6552
> elseif IsPlayerSpell(102060)
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(102060)
> and not PQR_SpellAvailable(6552)
> then
> ...


yea, i'm running into that problem too workin on getting it fixed, it has something to do with the getspellcooldown.

edit: its cause its using CastBySpellID over Name testing fix now.

----------


## spektor

> There is too much to tear out and post here...but basically I monitor/track the players x/y coordinates every X milliseconds, and if they have been changing for the last Y milliseconds it returns true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you do this instead of simply using GetUnitSpeed("player") ~= 0 ??

----------


## andryshka

> can anyone post some working destro warlock AoE code ? Blaythe and I have been trying to get Fire and Brimstone working for hours now and cant seem to crack it
> 
> edit : finally got it i think, lots of delays in there and it works


Spell ID 108683
with code:

if PQ_Zaslon then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108683),nil)
return true
end

and put it above Immo, Conf, Chaos Bolt
that's all. It works for me

----------


## SprayPlaster

I'm not sure if this problem is from my end or is from PQR, but sometimes during fights my hotkeys/spells gets "locked" and I won't be able to cast or do any action at all until the fight ends. I can chat and move around etc but I can't perform any action. Tried reloading during the fights or closing PQR but doesn't work =/. Anyone knows what might be the problem here?

----------


## Mavmins

> Spell ID 108683
> with code:
> 
> if PQ_Zaslon then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(108683),nil)
> return true
> end
> 
> and put it above Immo, Conf, Chaos Bolt
> that's all. It works for me


That works to activate FNB, the problem we were having was it then not casting the immolate or incinerate it was supposed to. Fixed it with some rotation delays in the end as FnB has some crazy half GCD mechanic

----------


## Nerder

> I'm not sure if this problem is from my end or is from PQR, but sometimes during fights my hotkeys/spells gets "locked" and I won't be able to cast or do any action at all until the fight ends. I can chat and move around etc but I can't perform any action. Tried reloading during the fights or closing PQR but doesn't work =/. Anyone knows what might be the problem here?


That was an issue that was figured out a loooong time ago. Any morphed spells that are being cast through the left hand side of the ability editor instead of using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(...),nil)... or what not will cause that. To make things easier, whos profile are you using because if anything I believe that would be an outdated profile as all the developers have known of this for a long time and have resolved that issue in their profiles

----------


## chk

I'm making (or trying to) a function for use in my data file to check if you're in melee range with your target which will work for any class and it contains an IsSpellInRange(), but obviously no spell is usable by every class (or is there?) so does anybody have any ideas of how I can do this? 

Would a CheckInteractDistance() be do-able?

----------


## Nerder

> I'm making (or trying to) a function for use in my data file to check if you're in melee range with your target which will work for any class and it contains an IsSpellInRange(), but obviously no spell is usable by every class (or is there?) so does anybody have any ideas of how I can do this? 
> 
> Would a CheckInteractDistance() be do-able?


you could...


```
if select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "ROGUE" then
     specialspell = Whatever spell rogues have
elseif select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "WARRIOR" then
     specialspell = whatever spell warriors have
elseif select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "PALADIN" then....
```

and so on and so forth, and then for say rogue doesnt have a set spell that all 3 specs share you could do


```
if select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "ROGUE" then
     if GetSpecialization() == 2 then --Would be combat
              specialspell = "Sinister Strike" or GetSpellInfo(1752)
     elseif GetSpecialization() == 1 then --Would be for Assassination
              specialspell = "Mutilate" or GetSpellInfo(1329)
     end
elseif select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "WARRIOR" then.....
```

just suggestions for seeing what spec/class you are and for the actual cast range just make a check like


```
function MeleeRange()
	if IsSpellInRange(specialspell), "target") == 1
	then
              return true
       else
             return false
	end
end
```

----------


## chk

> you could...
> 
> 
> ```
> if select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "ROGUE" then
>      specialspell = Whatever spell rogues have
> elseif select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "WARRIOR" then
>      specialspell = whatever spell warriors have
> elseif select(2, UnitClass("player")) == "PALADIN" then....
> ...


Oh my god, thanks, I didn't even know PQR had the checking of classes in its API.

----------


## Dominium

Hey all,

Has anyone been able to get a cast-targeted-spell-on-target type of code working? I know Xelper is supposed to introduce such a function in PQR 3.0 but I just can't wait :P 

Thanks

----------


## Rubim

> Oh my god, thanks, I didn't even know PQR had the checking of classes in its API.


Wut?

UnitClass its not a PQR Function.

You can use the whole wow api:
docs/api - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

I'm not sure if this is the right spot to ask this question but is anyone having trouple with the PQI addon whereas once I load a PQI enabled profile I'm no longer able to change the keys or check/uncheck boxes on abilities?

Using PQI with Soapboxes Fury Profile. This seemed to stop working after one of the ninja patches. I apologize if this is in the wrong section since I was unable to find a PQI specific section.

----------


## chk

> Wut?
> 
> UnitClass its not a PQR Function.
> 
> You can use the whole wow api:
> docs/api - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons


I didn't even know it used the wow api... This is going to make my life a hell of a lot easier. I've been going on guesswork, trial and error and looking through other profiles to see what is and isn't possible. I feel like such a retard right now

----------


## paintpauller

> I'm not sure if this is the right spot to ask this question but is anyone having trouple with the PQI addon whereas once I load a PQI enabled profile I'm no longer able to change the keys or check/uncheck boxes on abilities?
> 
> Using PQI with Soapboxes Fury Profile. This seemed to stop working after one of the ninja patches. I apologize if this is in the wrong section since I was unable to find a PQI specific section.


from past experiences this will happen if the code to fill out PQI is being run contently (it should only be run once at the start). as far as i know there is 2 problems that occur when running the code more then once, the 1st being that if it is just nonstop running then you will not be able to use any drop down selections (it is constantly re making the menu), the 2nd is every time this code is run it the addon does something to restore the info and when run it multiple times even if its only once every time a setting is changed it will drastically increase the addons memory usage (there is a reason for this but i cant remember).

as far as PQI doing this randomly after a patch, all my profiles use PQI and i have had no problem with them so idk whats going on there, unless something changed in his code.

if i was you i would go talk to soap especially if you paid for the profile, form what i understand he is normally really good about getting intouch with people and solving there problems with his profiles.

----------


## paintpauller

> I didn't even know it used the wow api... This is going to make my life a hell of a lot easier. I've been going on guesswork, trial and error and looking through other profiles to see what is and isn't possible. I feel like such a retard right now


yup it does make thing a lot easier when you know the api. here are some good resources to get you started:

1. docs/api - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons - has every WoW function most with a short description
2. World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft - has most WoW functions majority with a detailed description
3. list of PQR functions:


```
QR Reference 2.1.5+

*** Global Variables *** These global variables can be used/changed to suit your needs. Note that most of these will change back to their default values when a new rotation is started to ensure that a profile is running the way it's creator intended.


PQR_RotationStarted -- true if a new rotation profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.


PQR_InterruptStarted -- true if a new interrupt profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.


PQR_SpellAvailableTime -- This is the time in seconds before a spell is off cooldown that PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) will consider a spell as available. The default value is 0.125 (125ms). If a spell has 125ms left on cooldown, it will be considered available and attempt to be casted.


PQR_ResetMovementTime -- This is the time in seconds before you will be considered "not moving" after previously been considered moving by PQR_IsMoving(). Default value is 0.5.


*** General PQR Functions ***


PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix]) --Prints to chat using the  prefix. Passing "text" a nil value will cause a Lua error.


PQR_DebugP(text) -- Prints to chat using the  prefix ONLY when "Profile" debug level is turned on. Passing this a nil value will cause a lua error.


PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spellID, itemID, secondsToDelay) -- NOTE: DelayList is cleared on rotation change. -- If the indicated spell/item is used but fails due to being on GCD, the rotation will delay for secondsToDelay seconds (default 1). If the cast is sucessful the rotation will automatically resume before the delay has finished. -- You should populate the list each time the rotation is started using the PQR_RotationStarted flag. See the example below for adding these 3 abilities: Example: if PQR_RotationStarted == true then PQR_RotationStarted = false PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine Shield PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) --Hand of Sacrifice PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) -- Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay) end


PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) -- Returns true if the selected ability is off cooldown. False otherwise. This takes into consideration the global variable PQR_SpellAvailableTime. Takes GCD into account.


PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID) -- Returns true if the player is currently casting or channeling the indicated spell. Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the spell ID is simply translated to the spell name, and the current casting state is then compared to the spell name. If two spells share the same name, but different IDs, this will return true if the player is casting either spell.


PQR_NotBehindTarget() -- Returns true if we have received a "Must be behind the target." red message in the last 3 seconds. Returns false otherwise. An example of using this would be a feral druid where you must be behind the target to shred. -- OBSOLETE, use PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")


PQR_IsMoving(seconds) -- Returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. Returns false otherwise. -- Note that by default this function will return false once the player has been stationary for 1 second. This reset timer can be controlled by assigning a value to the variable "PQR_ResetMovementTime." For example, to change the reset time to 0.5 seconds, you would use "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" somewhere near the top of your rotation. This variable is global, and will effect all instances of PQR_IsMoving() in your rotation. Note that changing from one rotation to another will reset this value to 1.0.


PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds]) -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.


UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) & UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter) -- Returns: name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId -- Note that this function is simply a version of UnitBuff() and UnitDebuff() that accept a spell ID instead of a spell name. This is to ease the pains of multiple language localizations. -- Filter: This parameter can be any of "HELPFUL", "HARMFUL", "PLAYER", "RAID", "CANCELABLE", "NOT_CANCELABLE". You can also specify several filters separated by a | or space character to chain multiple filters together (e.g. "HELPFUL|RAID" or "HELPFUL RAID" == helpful buffs that you can cast on your raid). You can, for example, use the "PLAYER" filter when checking to make sure the unit has your Bane of Agony on it, and not another Warlocks. -- An example, UnitDebuff("target", "Forbearance") would only work on an english client. On a spanish client, you would need to use UnitDebuff("target", "Abstinencia") to check for a Forbearance debuff. To simplify this, you can now use: UnitDebuff("target", 25771) (which is the spell ID for Forbearance) to check for the debuff and be guarenteed it will work on all clients. -- Note that the spell ID you provide will simply be translated into the spell name and used in a UnitBuff or Debuff function. If two spells share the same name, but different spell IDs, they will both return true. -- If you use EXACT filter, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT" Example: UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.


PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID) -- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.


PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees) -- Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180. Examples: PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") --Is the player facing the target? PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") --Is the player behind the target? PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") -- Is the player facing the boss1 unit? It also accepts GUIDs, so: PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) -- Same as above "behind" example.


PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID


PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) -- Loads the lua file specified. Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.


PQR_StopRotation() -- Stops the currently running rotation (automatic mode only)


PQR_DelayRotation(seconds) -- Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1).


PQR_SwapRotation(rotationName or rotationNumber[, setRotation]) -- Switches the currently running rotation to another rotation. If changing by name use the full rotation name as seen in the PQR window (example: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") .) If swapping by number you can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1). Returns true if the swap was successful, false otherwise. You do NOT need to have the rotation selected in PQR when changing by name.


PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds]) -- returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)


*** Interrupt Functions ***


PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName) -- Returns true/false based on if a spell is on the interrupt list on the Settings form or has been added via PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName).


PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted)


PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted)
```

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

@Paint - Thanks for the headsup. Unfortunately Soap is MIA for some time now. He might be taking a lil break but I'll see what I can do to work on it but yea it makes the profile difficult to use because it got stuck with some dumb settings enabled/disabled at the time of breakage. Oh well. Soon as I can rep you again, I will!

----------


## tinyblaze

is there a function that checks the travel time of a spell? or to check if i have a spell mid-air?or if a spell i just casted has hit the target?

----------


## DiabloFan

> is there a function that checks the travel time of a spell? or to check if i have a spell mid-air?or if a spell i just casted has hit the target?


You could check the combat log for "SPELL_DAMAGE" and that should let you know when the spell lands but there is often some combat log lag so it's not 100% reliable. It's probably the closest you can get though. You could just set up a static timer that says that your spell is travelling for X amount of time after it is cast but that's obviously not as accurate.

For a question of my own, does anyone know of an alternative to using GetRuneCooldown for DK runes? It seems to be slightly inaccurate and sometimes results in a wasted death rune when it is actually showing that a blood rune is off cooldown, even though it obviously isn't as the death rune would then not be used. I've tried both start + duration - GetTime() and runeReady but both methods have the same result.

At the moment I'm just delaying using the blood rune for 0.35 seconds after it becomes "available" with the "RUNE_POWER_UPDATE" event which works fine, no death runes are wasted anymore. It's not a big deal but it'd be nice to clean up my code a little.

----------


## SprayPlaster

> That was an issue that was figured out a loooong time ago. Any morphed spells that are being cast through the left hand side of the ability editor instead of using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(...),nil)... or what not will cause that. To make things easier, whos profile are you using because if anything I believe that would be an outdated profile as all the developers have known of this for a long time and have resolved that issue in their profiles


I am using Firepong's Feral profile, but I might've modified something somewhere, I'm not sure, but I'll try downloading his latest profile. Thanks for the response.

----------


## kokinha

could someone please pass me one of DK blood that is currently functioning?

----------


## kokinha

could someone please pass me one of DK blood that is currently functioning?

----------


## imdasandman

> could someone please pass me one of DK blood that is currently functioning?


Rubim's works fine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokinha

I can not download the Rubim, do not know what I'm doing wrong but I can not download the download

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Having same problem as posted above already, cant get my fury profile to work. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## greaver77

Crystal_ Tech any luck on getting the shout to work with interrupts ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_ Tech any luck on getting the shout to work with interrupts ?


just got back today from Easter stuff, will be working on it.

----------


## ishtro

> I'm not sure if this is the right spot to ask this question but is anyone having trouple with the PQI addon whereas once I load a PQI enabled profile I'm no longer able to change the keys or check/uncheck boxes on abilities?
> 
> Using PQI with Soapboxes Fury Profile. This seemed to stop working after one of the ninja patches. I apologize if this is in the wrong section since I was unable to find a PQI specific section.


i moved his PQI code in a data file.. all you need to do is remove the [Table] ability from his rotation. you can download the data file from here Soapbox data file

----------


## Timekill

hello all i am looking to add some code to a profile for the fight Dark Animus to stop spell casting when Dark Animus - NPC - World of Warcraft casts the spell Interrupting Jolt - Spell - World of Warcraft 

what i have done so far is to alter the [Boss Special] code from one of the profiles i currently have...however have no way to test it at the moment...could someone take a look at it to see if it makes sense



```
--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent
--abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.
if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then
	PQR_resumeAttack = 0
elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then
	return true
else
	PQR_resumeAttack = 0
end


--IMPORTANT: Change this if you have any cleaves that would do damage to a secondary target
--as part of your single target rotation. Better to be safe than sorry! 
--Used for : Spirit Kings
local cleaveClass = false
local isAOE = strmatch(strupper(PQR_RotationName), "AOE") --checks if we are in AOE mode.

for i=1,4 do
	local bossCheck = "boss"..i

	if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
		
		local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)
		local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)

	elseif npcID == 69427 then --Dark Animus. (Interrupting Jolt)
			--Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends.
			
			--only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.
			if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
				local joltName = GetSpellInfo(138763)
								
				if (bossCasting and bossCasting == joltName) then
					StopAttack()
					SpellStopCasting()
					local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
					PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2
					return true
				end
				
			end
```

**edit** it worked

----------


## Mavmins

Does anyone have a handy code snippet to check if trinket is available and use it ? I can activate it ok but im not sure how to check whether or not its ready ?

I checked through all the profiles I use and couldnt find anything

----------


## Nerder

> Does anyone have a handy code snippet to check if trinket is available and use it ? I can activate it ok but im not sure how to check whether or not its ready ?
> 
> I checked through all the profiles I use and couldnt find anything




```
UseItem = nil
	function UseItem(slot)
		local _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", slot)
		if Cooldown == 0 and Ready == 1
		 and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil
		 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
		 and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target") == 1 then
		 	UseInventoryItem(slot)
		 	return true
		end
	end
```

Thats a function I use for it, you can remove the spell ID thing, thats just to make sure I'm in melee range, and of course 13 would be trinket 1 and 14 would be trinket 2

----------


## Mavmins

thankyou !

----------


## vitalic

Any reason PQR is using so much cpu?



My profile only has 5 abilities and they are fairly simple

----------


## WWF

please test code for council of elders hard mode or give me something better


```
if UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) ~= nil then  -- Soul Fragment check
	local _, _, _, SScount = UnitDebuffID("player", 137650) -- Shadowed Soul stacks on player
	if SScount > 6 then
		local mSSs = 6
		while UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) ~= nil do -- while debuff looking for valid raid member
			members = { { Unit = "player" } }
			group = "raid"
		  	for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
				table.insert( members,{ Unit = group..i } )
			end
			for i=1, #members do
				local ShadowedSoul, _, _, membersSScount = UnitDebuffID(members[i].Unit, 137650)
				local SoulFragment = UnitDebuffID(members[i].Unit, 137641)
				local role = UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[i].Unit)
        		        if SoulFragment == nil and ShadowedSoul == nil and role ~= "TANK"
        		        or SoulFragment == nil and ShadowedSoul ~= nil and membersSScount <= mSSs and role ~= "TANK" then
        			        TargetUnit(members[i].Unit)
					RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") -- spent debuff
					TargetLastTarget()
    		               end
			end
		mSSs = mSSs + 1 -- when all raid members got 6 more stacks
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## WWF

> My profile only has 5 abilities and they are fairly simple


i had got same trouble with latest versions of PQR, even without loading any profiles, so i use PQR v2.1.0 and im happy  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

Could anyone guess why this code freezes on Jin'Rokh the breaker in ToT ? it works when you are stood in a conductive water pool, but when you aren't it just hangs



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5740))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
	end
end
```




```
local RoF = UnitBuffID("player", 5740)
local DarkSoul = UnitBuffID("player", 113858)
local Playermana = 100 * UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player")

if AoE then
	if not RoF then
	if Playermana >= 40 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5740))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
				end
			end
		end
	end
```

----------


## Nerder

> Could anyone guess why this code freezes on Jin'Rokh the breaker in ToT ? it works when you are stood in a conductive water pool, but when you aren't it just hangs
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then
> 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5740))
> 	if SpellIsTargeting() then
> 		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
> ...


Is there anything extra that you have coded for that fight specifically? and as far as the two different codes, I'm assuming its only the second one thats causing issues?

So I'm trying this on my lock, and I noticed that I do not recieve a buff, not sure if that would cause something but trying to rule out what I can... I mean those work for me no matter what

----------


## Mavmins

dont think anything extra is coded its Blaythes destro profile.

The code works perfectly if Im not stood in conductive waters, but outside of it it wont cast
Both auto and manual so both code snippets dont work

----------


## vitalic

> i had got same trouble with latest versions of PQR, even without loading any profiles, so i use PQR v2.1.0 and im happy


Any chance you could upload that for me?

----------


## firepong

> Any reason PQR is using so much cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> My profile only has 5 abilities and they are fairly simple


You consider 35mb a lot of memory? O.o Hell, most systems now a days have 8gigs of ram, and that's enough for most games. Hell, my emulators use more ram than that... 

P.S. My PQR runs at about 40, so I consider that normal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> You consider 35mb a lot of memory? O.o Hell, most systems now a days have 8gigs of ram, and that's enough for most games. Hell, my emulators use more ram than that... 
> 
> P.S. My PQR runs at about 40, so I consider that normal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


actually he was talking about cpu  :Big Grin: 

mine uses 40mb aaaaaaannnndddd *takes a peek* around 2-3% cpu so yea his 7.3% are alot compared to that

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Can someone tell me why no fury warrior profiles work anymore :/ 

I got Bgreen, Nova, Failroad ones and none will work and i dont know how to fix it

----------


## firepong

> actually he was talking about cpu 
> 
> mine uses 40mb aaaaaaannnndddd *takes a peek* around 2-3% cpu so yea his 7.3% are alot compared to that


Hmmm, mine uses the memory I stated and when I'm in LFR, the CPU usage tops out at around 10%. Remind you, everything PQR does is pretty much math for most of the functions. Math and CPU both go hand in hand. Would be nice though if we could some day get PQR to run off of the GPU's CPU  :Cool:  That would be a epic day there lol (Seeing as how WoW is a more CPU intensive game instead of a GPU intensive game).

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

> Can someone tell me why no fury warrior profiles work anymore :/ 
> 
> I got Bgreen, Nova, Failroad ones and none will work and i dont know how to fix it


If you haven't gone in a modified those to remove deadly calm and a couple other changes, that's probably why they don't work. Replik has an updated one as well as Soapboxes paid profile and a few others are out there, just go look in the bot maps and profiles section and look through there.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

> If you haven't gone in a modified those to remove deadly calm and a couple other changes, that's probably why they don't work. Replik has an updated one as well as Soapboxes paid profile and a few others are out there, just go look in the bot maps and profiles section and look through there.


Ty for pointing me to Replik :>

----------


## blakehan

Hey! Could u tell me how to reduce the cpu's occupancy? if I open pqr,fps will be decreased to 1~2!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey! Could u tell me how to reduce the cpu's occupancy? if I open pqr,fps will be decreased to 1~2!


Thats because you most likely use a old profile which creates a lot of lua-errors, what profile are you using?

----------


## thenthelies

Hey! hopefully someone can help me out;

I'm trying to figure out if I could take the ability function 'Recast Delay' into the code of my rotation.

Basically I like coding my rotations in one big ability and that has been fine for melee classes, but now that I'm trying to make a rotation for a caster class, it's giving me a lot of overlapping spell problems.

Thanks~

P.S.: I've tried _PQR_AddToSpellDelayList_ but this seems to only functions when the spell cast fails.

----------


## vitalic

Is there any way to call a specific rotation ability from an in game macro?

----------


## Mavmins

> Hey! hopefully someone can help me out;
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I could take the ability function 'Recast Delay' into the code of my rotation.
> 
> Basically I like coding my rotations in one big ability and that has been fine for melee classes, but now that I'm trying to make a rotation for a caster class, it's giving me a lot of overlapping spell problems.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> P.S.: I've tried _PQR_AddToSpellDelayList_ but this seems to only functions when the spell cast fails.




```
PQR_DelayRotation(0.8)
```

Where 0.8 is the time in seconds to delay the rotation. Would that help ?

----------


## thenthelies

> ```
> PQR_DelayRotation(0.8)
> ```
> 
> Where 0.8 is the time in seconds to delay the rotation. Would that help ?


Afraid not  :Frown:  this delays the entire rotation and thus no abilities go off until time is up

Pretty much I write like this:


```

if "priority1 conditions met" thencast("spell1")elseif "priority2 conditions met" thencast("spell 2")elseif "priority3 conditions met" thencast("spell 3")end 


```

All in one PQR ability, and this controls everything I want the class to do.

in my perfect world it would be



```

if "priority1 conditions met" thencast("spell1 id")PQR_DelaySpellID(spell id, secs to delay) <does not try to recast this ability until time is upelseif "priority2 conditions met" thencast("spell 2") 


```

But sadly I'm now pretty sure it doesn't exists, so I'll have to code the modern way :l

----------


## crystal_tech

in the nova data file theres a function that adds a spellid to a table then compares it to the current time from when it was last used. in essence a timer for spells, however if you add in a combat event reader like valmas old profiles you can 'pause' the whole if then until you get a Spell_ Success or Spell_Damage.

What valma did was really complex as he made his rotations use tables for delays, enabled, etc,etc but the rotation itself was a function that returned the spellid and target that he used in the rotational handler.

https://code.google.com/p/valma-pqr-...ource/checkout is the link to the old 4.3 profiles of his. take your time and pick it apart and you'll understand what he did.

----------


## blakehan

> Thats because you most likely use a old profile which creates a lot of lua-errors, what profile are you using?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

I used this profile

----------


## Gabbz

> Hey! hopefully someone can help me out;
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I could take the ability function 'Recast Delay' into the code of my rotation.
> 
> Basically I like coding my rotations in one big ability and that has been fine for melee classes, but now that I'm trying to make a rotation for a caster class, it's giving me a lot of overlapping spell problems.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> P.S.: I've tried _PQR_AddToSpellDelayList_ but this seems to only functions when the spell cast fails.


What is your problem exactly? Im coding in a similiar way and for the most part there is no issue. Altough some of the abilities that are off cd like Soulburn there could be some timing issues.

The best way is to create a timer for when you tried the ability and then check that amount of time has passed. But again, what is the problem really?

----------


## Devolenok

Hi to all.
Is there a new Noblegarden interrupt rotation?
Thx in advance.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I remember there was last year, Firepong made one IIRC.

----------


## thenthelies

Thanks a lot *crystal_tech*, I'll dig deep and try to recreate that though nova/profile you gave for reference.




> What is your problem exactly? Im coding in a similiar way and for the most part there is no issue. Altough some of the abilities that are off cd like Soulburn there could be some timing issues.
> 
> The best way is to create a timer for when you tried the ability and then check that amount of time has passed. But again, what is the problem really?


I've started coding a destro lock and the most glaring problem would be double casting immolate on initial application because it's queuing up the next spell (another immolate) before it registers the DOT is active. Pretty much It will usually double cast ANY ability that cast time is longer than the GCD and doesn't have a CD. I know I can fix these things with SpellCancelQueuedSpell() but that's loosing precious milliseconds on my minmax rotation.

I play with manual cast macro set to auto hotkey spamming 0ms + my ingame latency adjuster set to 400ms (i play at 200ms) so I can guarantee 0ms delay between ability casts.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thanks a lot *crystal_tech*, I'll dig deep and try to recreate that though nova/profile you gave for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> I've started coding a destro lock and the most glaring problem would be double casting immolate on initial application because it's queuing up the next spell (another immolate) before it registers the DOT is active. Pretty much It will usually double cast ANY ability that cast time is longer than the GCD and doesn't have a CD. I know I can fix these things with SpellCancelQueuedSpell() but that's loosing precious milliseconds on my minmax rotation.
> 
> I play with manual cast macro set to auto hotkey spamming 0ms + my ingame latency adjuster set to 400ms (i play at 200ms) so I can guarantee 0ms delay between ability casts.


for the quickest fix heres the code from the data file



```

--Tabled Cast Time Checking for When you Last Cast Something.
CheckCastTime = {}
Nova_CheckLastCast = nil
function Nova_CheckLastCast(spellid, ytime) -- SpellID of Spell To Check, How long of a gap are you looking for?
    if ytime > 0 then
        if #CheckCastTime > 0 then
            for i=1, #CheckCastTime do
                if CheckCastTime[i].SpellID == spellid then
                    if GetTime() - CheckCastTime[i].CastTime > ytime then
                        CheckCastTime[i].CastTime = GetTime()
                        return true
                    else
                        return false
                    end
                end
            end
        end
        table.insert(CheckCastTime, { SpellID = spellid, CastTime = GetTime() } )
        return true
    elseif ytime <= 0 then
        return true
    end
    return false
end 


```

pretty much this is how to use it



```

 if Nova_CheckLastCast(spellid, .3) then --set delay
     if not UnitDebuffID("target", SpellID) then --if debuff is missing
          CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) --cast it
          return true
     --if debuff is up and time left on it is less than 2 secs 
     elseif UnitDebuffID("target", SpellID) and select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", SpellID)) - GetTime() < 2 then 
          CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) -- cast it
          return true
     end
end 


```

----------


## WWF

> Any chance you could upload that for me?


done (private)

----------


## paintpauller

any idea on how to check if a spell was successfully cast? trying to make some simple code to both take advantage of double jeopardy and keep Censure up on my focus.
here is what i have so far, it will only cast on my focus because JudgOnTarget is never being set true. ignore the prints they are there for debugging =p


```

if UnitExists("focus")    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus")    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus", 1)    and UnitCanAttack("player", "focus") == 1    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus") == 1then    useFocusJudg = trueelse    useFocusJudg = falseendif setJudgOn == nil then    setJudgOn = true        JudgOnFocus = true     print("JudgOnFocus set")    JudgOnTarget = false     print("JudgOnTarget set")endif useFocusJudg then    if JudgOnFocus == true then        JudgOnTarget = CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271),"focus")        if JudgOnTarget == true then            JudgOnFocus = false            print("Judg on Focus")        end        return true    elseif JudgOnTarget == true then        JudgOnFocus = CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271),"target")        if JudgOnFocus == true then            JudgOnTarget = false            print("Judg on Target")        end        return true    endelse    print("No focus, Judg on Target")    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271),"target")    return trueend 


```

----------


## piratepetey

Hi all.

Curious problem for the coders here:

Remember the checks for MSV heroic that would stop DPSing the boss if certain abilities were up, e.g. Spirit Kings heroic:



```

if npcID == 60709 then --Spirit Kings: Qiang. (Impervious Shield)             --Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Impervious Shield) is gone.                          --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.             if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then                 local impName = GetSpellInfo(117961)                 local impShieldBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117961)                                  if (bossCasting and bossCasting == impName) then                     StopAttack()                     SpellStopCasting()                     local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.                     PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2                     return true                 end 


```

Could anyone have a bash at doing that for some of the fights in 5.2? I'm thinking specifically from a healer POV for Twin Consorts for the tank debuff Beast of Nightmare. Healers can't heal that target and should only use BIG hitting heals to top.

Anyone up for a bit of a challenge?



Edit: I think I've found a way to do it using one of Sheuron's healing functions that's included in the Nova data file, but if anyone else has a more elegant method I'd be interested to hear it  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

So WWF kindly sent me 2.1.0 and I can say with some certainty there has been a change between the two versions that is having a big effect on CPU consumption, perhaps you might want to take a look Xelper?



On 2.1.0 it runs at 0% cpu when idle, and 0-0.1% when running my profile, which is using 2-7% in 2.2.0

----------


## dklcfr

anyone got ability code for this trinket? Stolen Relic of Zuldazar - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Troy598

Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile

----------


## blakehan

> So WWF kindly sent me 2.1.0 and I can say with some certainty there has been a change between the two versions that is having a big effect on CPU consumption, perhaps you might want to take a look Xelper?
> 
> 
> 
> On 2.1.0 it runs at 0% cpu when idle, and 0-0.1% when running my profile, which is using 2-7% in 2.2.0



hi ! can u send me 2.1.0 PQR? 
email: [email protected]

----------


## gnitor

> anyone got ability code for this trinket? Stolen Relic of Zuldazar - Item - World of Warcraft


Could it be this? Blessing of Zuldazar - Spell - World of Warcraft





> any idea on how to check if a spell was successfully cast? trying to make some simple code to both take advantage of double jeopardy and keep Censure up on my focus.
> here is what i have so far, it will only cast on my focus because JudgOnTarget is never being set true. ignore the prints they are there for debugging =p


I haven't done anything like that but you might want to try to use Units GUID between your target and your focus, and store on which you did your Judgement last directly. http://www.wowwiki.com/API_UnitGUID
This is maybe stupid, but my understanding of GUID is that they are unique so you should be able to differentiate easily on which target you did your Judgement.

This said, it might be very interesting if there is already a way to know if a spell has been successfully cast on the target like you mean.

----------


## MaathaiWangari

I am interested in Affliction Warlock and 5.0.4 BM Hunter. Reviewed in detail on the issue of PQR - Rotation Bot. Nice comments and sharing seen here.

Hanging Scales

----------


## Gabbz

> for the quickest fix heres the code from the data file
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Tabled Cast Time Checking for When you Last Cast Something.
CheckCastTime = {}
Nova_CheckLastCast = nil
function Nova_CheckLastCast(spellid, ytime) -- SpellID of Spell To Check, How long of a gap are you looking for?
    if ytime > 0 then
        if #CheckCastTime > 0 then
            for i=1, #CheckCastTime do
                if CheckCastTime[i].SpellID == spellid then
                    if GetTime() - CheckCastTime[i].CastTime > ytime then
                        CheckCastTime[i].CastTime = GetTime()
                        return true
                    else
                        return false
                    end
                end
            end
        end
        table.insert(CheckCastTime, { SpellID = spellid, CastTime = GetTime() } )
        return true
    elseif ytime <= 0 then
        return true
    end
    return false
end 
> 
> 
> ...


Crystal, is there no check that you actually cast the spell? It seems that when checking if it already have been cast you also insert the spell in the table. However it is not certain that the spell actually was cast.

----------


## Nerder

> any idea on how to check if a spell was successfully cast? trying to make some simple code to both take advantage of double jeopardy and keep Censure up on my focus.
> here is what i have so far, it will only cast on my focus because JudgOnTarget is never being set true. ignore the prints they are there for debugging =p


So I already responded to paint in a PM but just for anyone else who wants to see for his check on the successful cast you could work with what I did. I am giving credit to the nova team on the main part to me getting this, which is what bubba put out for his mistweaver check a while ago.

Long story short though my code was made for my combat rogue profile to check how many times sinister strike and or revealing strike have been cast while the moderate insight buff was up and active. Here's what I have and have it working:


```
if UnitBuffID("player", MODERATEINSIGHT) == nil then
	CheckForDeep = 0
end

if CombatLog == nil then
   Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')

   Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
   function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)
   		local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)
        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then
			if sourceNAME ~= UnitName("player") then --Could add in a "if destGUID ~= UnitGUID("focus") then"
            	return false
            end
            if type == "SPELL_DAMAGE" and ( select(12, ...) == 1752 or select(12, ...) == 84617 ) then --It'll trigger if there was any damage either sinister strike, or revealing strike
               	CheckForDeep = CheckForDeep + 1
			elseif type == "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED" and ( select(12, ...) == 84745 or select(12, ...) == 84746 or select(12, ...) == 84747 ) then --will set the counter back to 0 if any of the 3 buffs were lost
				CheckForDeep = 0
			end
		end
	end


    
    Nova_CombatLog:SetScript("OnEvent", CombatLog_OnEvent)
    
	CombatLog = true
end
```

and then after it has the check the application for it was in my spell for slice and dice, so when I had the buff moderate insight, and was at 3 sucsessful hits from either sinister strike or revealing strike to cast slice and dice again:


```
if AoE and FanOK == 1 then
	return false
end

if ( not HasBuff(SLICEANDDICE)
 or ( BuffTime(SLICEANDDICE) < 2
 or ( BuffTime(SLICEANDDICE) < 15
 and CheckForDeep == 3
 and GetComboPoints("player", "target") >= 4 ) ) ) then
        Cast(SLICEANDDICE)
end
```

----------


## Guinness

Just so you know there will be some PQR functions that will not work right in 2.1 because of the way Blizzard updated their end. It might not be an impact for the character and profile your are using PQR on at the moment, just something to realize.

----------


## paintpauller

Big thanks to Nerder for pointing me into the right direction! 

for those wanting a working double jeopardy/censure code for your focus here it is!


```

if UnitExists("focus")    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus")    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("focus", 1)    and UnitCanAttack("player", "focus") == 1    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus") == 1then    useFocusJudg = trueelse    useFocusJudg = falseendif CombatLog == nil then    local function BadInfos()        if sourceNAME ~= UnitName("player") then            return false        end        if destGUID == UnitGUID("focus") or destGUID == UnitGUID("target") then        else return false end    end    NextJudgTarget = "focus"    Nova_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')    Nova_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")    function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            BadInfos()            if type == "SPELL_DAMAGE" and select(12, ...) == 20271 then                if destGUID == UnitGUID("target") then                       NextJudgTarget = "focus"                   else                       NextJudgTarget = "target"                   end            end        end    end    Nova_CombatLog:SetScript("OnEvent", CombatLog_OnEvent)    CombatLog = trueendif useFocusJudg then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), NextJudgTarget)else    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271),"target")end 


```

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> Would be nice though if we could some day get PQR to run off of the GPU's CPU  That would be a epic day there lol (Seeing as how WoW is a more CPU intensive game instead of a GPU intensive game).


GPU is a processor dedicated to graphics located typically on the graphics card. I think you mean the graphics card's GPU.

----------


## Mavmins

Can anyone look at this code for Rain of Fire and tell me if there is any reason it wont cast in certain situations ? I've noticed it bug on Jin'Rokh the Breaker and on Sha of Anger
Basically the rotation will acknowledge that the key is down, but its like it cant target so it keeps trying to cast it over and over, cant recreate it on a training dummy.



```
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and PQR_SpellAvailable(5740) then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5740))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
	end
end
```

or has anyone else had any bugs with AoE targetted spells ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal, is there no check that you actually cast the spell? It seems that when checking if it already have been cast you also insert the spell in the table. However it is not certain that the spell actually was cast.


the way i coded it was just to show an example, you can move the function where ever you'd like,

say check for the debuff first then do the check last cast. its not perfect but it does pause the spell from being casted

----------


## averykey

New update coming out soon, been working hard on all of the paladin profiles and the warrior profiles.

Will be adding a healing customization, what I have implemented at the moment


```

HolyShock = 99
HolyShockAoe = 98
 HolyLight = 96
DivineLight = 68
FlashofLight = 38
 WordofGlory1 = 95
WordofGlory2 = 91
WordofGlory3 = 87
 LightofDawn1 = 95
LightofDawn2 = 92
LightofDawn3 = 88
 EternalFlame1 = 95
EternalFlame2 = 91
EternalFlame3 = 87
 ExecutionSentence = 58
ExecutionSentencePlayer = 40
 LightsHammer = 90
 HolyPrismSingle = 90
HolyPrismAoe = 95
 LayonHands = 15
DivineShield = 10
SacredShield = 75
 HolyRadianceSpamUse = false
HolyRadiance = 82
HolyRadianceSpam = 45
 DivinePlea = false
DivinePlea = 50 --Will only use if raid health is above this value
DivinePleaMana = 75
 CleanseUse = false
Cleanse = 75 --Will only use if raid health is above this value
    if CleanseUse == true then
    CleanseRightAway {}
    DontCleanse {}
    end
 return true 


```

Holy will also have eternal flame blanketing, I figured out a the fix to my problem. Added better aoe targeting, it chooses the group of people that need the most healing for maximum hps output.
Still need to add tank/raid modes so you can focus between tank healing or the raid. Will be toggle-able with ctrl or something.

Ret profile has been updated for t15 set, pulling some pretty good numbers. 176k on the first boss in tot, and 144k on duruma with 504 gear.
Will have cooldown/healing customization, updated hand of freedom to work with almost all the snares/etc.. 

Prot profile has a few updates, will also have cooldown/healing customization.

The warrior profiles are mostly done I just need to test and do the tweaking to make them better.

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, been leveling a warrior to 90 so I can do lots of testing on the warrior profiles.
Thank you paintpauller for the help, I really appreciate the doublejep code. 

Anyone have a fix for broken hitboxes on bosses, I would like to have range checks in raids but I can't atm or the profile will stop on certain bosses.
If anyone wants special things added to the profiles please send me a message  :Big Grin: .

edit: would really like input from a holy paladin 2200+ and a ret 2200+.

----------


## cpowroks

Avery did you see my post a few pages ago about how to fix Glyph of mass exo?

put this under the HaveGlyph() function.



```

exoID = 879if HaveGlyph(122028) then            exoID = 122032    end 


```

then go through the profile and replace all of the 879s with exoID

Heres the fixed profile.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/retfix.zip

----------


## oswalt0

Does anyone know how i could add a "if arena player is casting frost bomb on me, cast hand of freedom on myself"? Thank you in advance!

----------


## paintpauller

> Does anyone know how i could add a "if arena player is casting frost bomb on me, cast hand of freedom on myself"? Thank you in advance!


there is no way to tell that frost bomb is being casted on you, but here is something that will use Hand of Freedom, and Emancipate if they are casting frost bomb.


```

for i=1,5 do    local customTarget = "arena"..i    local castName, _, _, _, castStartTime, castEndTime, _, _, castInterruptable = UnitCastingInfo(customTarget)        if castName = GetSpellInfo(112948) then    -- Someone is casting Frost Bomb in the arena        if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then       -- Check if Hand of Freedom is available            CastSpellByID(1044, "player")      -- Cast Hand of Freedom        elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(121783) then -- Hand of Freedom is not available, check if Emancipate is available            CastSpellByID(121783, "player")    -- Cast Emancipate        end    endend 


```

and seeing on how we cant tell the target of someone elses spell, here is something that you might want to use instead. it will use Hand of Freedom, and Emancipate if you have the debuff frost bomb.


```

local Frost_Bomb = UnitDebuffID("player",112948)if Frost_Bomb then                         -- We have the debuff Frost Bomb!    if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then       -- Check if Hand of Freedom is available        CastSpellByID(1044, "player")      -- Cast Hand of Freedom    elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(121783) then -- Hand of Freedom is not available, check if Emancipate is available        CastSpellByID(121783, "player")    -- Cast Emancipate    endend 


```

----------


## jaxino1982

It's a bit of time that i lurk in this forum... and so, now i want to give my 2 cents.

I found this code in this thread and modified it to multidot bosses on Megaera and Council.

I play SV hunter on these encounters so, this code will just apply Serpent Sting on these targets.

That code worked fine. I hope that someone can help me improving it.




```
--Multidot with Serpent Sting
for i=1,4 do 
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i 
    if UnitExists(bossCheck)
   	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(bossCheck)
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(bossCheck, 1)
	and UnitCanAttack("player", bossCheck) == 1
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(1978), bossCheck) == 1
    and not UnitDebuffID(bossCheck, 1978, "PLAYER") then 
        	CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(1978)),bossCheck)
    end 
end
```

Target must be type: CUSTOM

I have in mind to write code for hunters (ofc can be good for other classes) about these all new encounters in ToT, like damage CDs and protective CDs usage. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> there is no way to tell that frost bomb is being casted on you, but here is something that will use Hand of Freedom, and Emancipate if they are casting frost bomb.


What do you mean? The unfiltered combat log can show this info easy



```
if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
	if type == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
			or type == "SPELL_AURA_APPLIED" then
		if destGUID == UnitGUID("player") then
			local spellId = select(12, ...)
			if 113092 == spellId then --Frost Bomb ID
```

Obviously this isn't the whole code, but that should give you an idea, I have it set up as a function so any spell id can be checked and countered.

----------


## DiabloFan

> What do you mean? The unfiltered combat log can show this info easy


That only shows who the target of a spell is after it has been cast, not who the target is during the cast time of the spell. It's impossible to tell who the target of a spell is during a cast so you can't, for example, cast HoF on yourself if a mage is _casting_ frost bomb on you. You can however cast HoF on yourself if the cast has actually completed and you are the target.

----------


## paintpauller

> What do you mean? The unfiltered combat log can show this info easy
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
>     if type == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
>             or type == "SPELL_AURA_APPLIED" then
>         if destGUID == UnitGUID("player") then
> ...


he wanted to use HoF when a arena enemy is CASTING Frost Bomb and not after it was casted thus as far as i know there is no way to to tell the target of a spell B4 its successfully casted. after its casted there is no need to check the target of the spell because you can just check for the debuff and there is no need to make a frame and look for the combat log events.

----------


## vitalic

> there is no way to tell that frost bomb is being casted on you, but here is something that will use Hand of Freedom, and Emancipate if they are casting frost bomb.


Perhaps this will work, added a target check and ensure it's the end of the cast



```

for i=1,5 do    local customTarget = "arena"..i    local castName, _, _, _, castStartTime, castEndTime, _, _, castInterruptable = UnitCastingInfo(customTarget)        if castName = GetSpellInfo(112948) -- Someone is casting Frost Bomb in the arena       and UnitIsUnit(customTarget.."target", "player") -- They are targeting you       and ((castEndTime / 1000) - GetTime()) < 0.3 -- Less than .3 seconds left on the cast    then           if PQR_SpellAvailable(1044) then       -- Check if Hand of Freedom is available            CastSpellByID(1044, "player")      -- Cast Hand of Freedom        elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(121783) then -- Hand of Freedom is not available, check if Emancipate is available            CastSpellByID(121783, "player")    -- Cast Emancipate        end    endend 


```

----------


## discobob

one of the arguments in spell_casting combat log does indeed give the target of who he is casting the spell on

----------


## oswalt0

Thank you so much for all the reply's! I'm going to try a few out! Emancipate won't do anything for this situation, the reason you want to cast HoF is for them to either have to spell steal it and use a GCD, which gives the healer more time to dispel or to not be able to deep you.

----------


## Gabbz

> Can anyone look at this code for Rain of Fire and tell me if there is any reason it wont cast in certain situations ? I've noticed it bug on Jin'Rokh the Breaker and on Sha of Anger
> Basically the rotation will acknowledge that the key is down, but its like it cant target so it keeps trying to cast it over and over, cant recreate it on a training dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and PQR_SpellAvailable(5740) then
> 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5740))
> 	if SpellIsTargeting() then
> ...


Problem is that there is so much players/adds/Bosses you will "mouseover" them and not able to cast . For that code to work you need to mouseover "open" ground afaik.

----------


## paintpauller

> Problem is that there is so much players/adds/Bosses you will "mouseover" them and not able to cast . For that code to work you need to mouseover "open" ground afaik.


dont think thats the problem, i have similar code for lights hammer and it always works as far as i know. just now tested it and it will even work if im hovering over a training dummy.
if you want to see it here is it, its almost identical to what *Mavmins* has:


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) then    if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))        if SpellIsTargeting() then            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()        end    endend 


```

edit: just tested on 10+ cave bats in LFR and workes like a charm so thats not the prob Gabbz

----------


## deadpanstiffy

Head's up remember PQR can loot Noblegarden eggs.



```
if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0
		and not IsMounted()
		and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then
	local loot = GetNumLootItems()
	if loot == 0 then
		local egg = "Brightly Colored Egg"
		InteractUnit(egg)
		if GetItemCount(egg) > 0 then
			UseItemByName(egg)
		end
	else
		for i = 1, loot do
			SpellStopCasting()
			LootSlot(i)
		end
	end
end
```

If not enUS change this string to your localized egg name to loot/open. 

```
egg = "Brightly Colored Egg"
```

----------


## Guinness

> dont think thats the problem, i have similar code for lights hammer and it always works as far as i know. just now tested it and it will even work if im hovering over a training dummy.
> if you want to see it here is it, its almost identical to what *Mavmins* has:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) then    if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))        if SpellIsTargeting() then            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()            CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the problem stems from very large Hit box mobs (mostly bosses).

----------


## paintpauller

> Anyone have a fix for broken hitboxes on bosses, I would like to have range checks in raids but I can't atm or the profile will stop on certain bosses.


just added a range check for all the melee moves and tested on a training dummy and it works, then Qed for ToT 1,2, and 3 and everything worked. after that I Qed for MSV 1 and 2 killed every boss expecting it to break on Elegon but it never did.

looks like bliz fixed their shit and its now working (Elegon was the boss that it would break on right?)

here is what i was using for my range checks:


```

if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(35395), "target") == 1 then    return trueend 


```

and i changed the ID to check based on what ability i was casting. had a variant of that for every melee ability.

----------


## davehammer4

Probably not the forum; however many SVN pros here so thought I would ask:

When I right click my profiles folder and click "svn update" I get the error "working copy is locked". Is something on the profile dev's end or my end causing this error?

----------


## imdasandman

> Probably not the forum; however many SVN pros here so thought I would ask:
> 
> When I right click my profiles folder and click "svn update" I get the error "working copy is locked". Is something on the profile dev's end or my end causing this error?


Yep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DiabloFan

> one of the arguments in spell_casting combat log does indeed give the target of who he is casting the spell on


I'm assuming you're thinking of SPELL_CAST_START which does not specify destGUID, destName, or destFlags. If I recall correctly, they just return nil. The only way to find the target of a spell cast from the combat log is after the cast ends and the spell actually fires.

----------


## kickmydog

> just added a range check for all the melee moves and tested on a training dummy and it works, then Qed for ToT 1,2, and 3 and everything worked. after that I Qed for MSV 1 and 2 killed every boss expecting it to break on Elegon but it never did.
> 
> looks like bliz fixed their shit and its now working (Elegon was the boss that it would break on right?)
> 
> here is what i was using for my range checks:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Well, I really hope Blizzard has fixed this issue.

----------


## Rubim

> Well, I really hope Blizzard has fixed this issue.


IsSpellInRange was never broken.

You will get problems if you start trying to get the X,Y,Z of Elegon, Garalon's Legs.

----------


## Devolenok

> Head's up remember PQR can loot Noblegarden eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetUnitSpeed("player") == 0
> 		and not IsMounted()
> 		and not UnitCastingInfo("player") then
> 	local loot = GetNumLootItems()
> ...




i was looking for that thx))
But how do u make it work?

----------


## WWF

how to check not moving for 2 seconds?

----------


## Nerder

> how to check not moving for 2 seconds?


copied from the PQR Custom Functions Wiki


```
PQR_IsMoving(seconds)

Returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. Returns false otherwise.

Note that by default this function will return false once the player has been stationary for 1 second. This reset timer can be controlled by assigning a value to the variable "PQR_ResetMovementTime." For example, to change the reset time to 0.5 seconds, you would use "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" somewhere near the top of your rotation. This variable is global, and will effect all instances of PQR_IsMoving() in your rotation. Note that changing from one rotation to another will reset this value to 1.0.
```

so....


```
if not PQR_IsMoving(2) then
```

I think thats what you were looking for?

----------


## Znuff

Is it me or it doesn't currently know about Power Word: Solace?

It keeps telling me it's an unknown ID  :Frown:

----------


## gnitor

> Is it me or it doesn't currently know about Power Word: Solace?
> 
> It keeps telling me it's an unknown ID


Don't forget to check the ID of your spell using Sheuron's macro from first page:


```
/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end
```

Make sure you have the right ID, it can be different from the main spell you will find in wowhead for instance as there can be multiple versions, especially because the way specs, shapeshifter, glyphs etc can change it.
PW: Solace is properly cast with Vachiusa's profile! So it should be possible and my guess is a spell ID issue.

----------


## kickmydog

> IsSpellInRange was never broken.
> 
> You will get problems if you start trying to get the X,Y,Z of Elegon, Garalon's Legs.


Actually it was broken for a long time with a number of hunter abilities.

----------


## Mavmins

this might be an awfully noob question but

print("Loaded") will print Loaded in the chat frame, can I print the message in a colour ?

----------


## WWF

> ```
> if not PQR_IsMoving(2) then
> ```
> 
> I think thats what you were looking for?


I tried it, ("number") doesn't work

----------


## Nerder

> Just so you know there will be some PQR functions that will not work right in 2.1 because of the way Blizzard updated their end. It might not be an impact for the character and profile your are using PQR on at the moment, just something to realize.


@WWF I just realized that you posted a while back about how you're on PQR 2.1 instead of 2.2, and from my understanding 2.1 was having Unit info issues, and the PQR_IsMoving() uses the unit info, so you might not get that to work being on the lower version

----------


## qzt

hi,guys
if i do in the ability editor under the class Interrupt/Xhelper and use 2 of my interrupt spells like this 
if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
return 47528, 47476 
might this work?

----------


## Nerder

> hi,guys
> if i do in the ability editor under the class Interrupt/Xhelper and use 2 of my interrupt spells like this 
> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
> return 47528, 47476 
> might this work?


Don't quote me, but I dont think that would work, I dont use any of the interrupts but I'd try something like


```
if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
if GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 then
return 47528
else
return 47476
end
end
```

----------


## qzt

i will test it, btw thanks for reply :Smile:

----------


## qzt

not working,wondering why...
has any1 a suggestion how to make this work?

----------


## firepong

> not working,wondering why...
> has any1 a suggestion how to make this work?




```

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
if GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 then
return 47528
elseif GetSpellCooldown(47528) ~= 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 then
return 47476
end
end 


```

??

That should work no matter what right there. It will use the first spellID to begin with then go to the second one there. The only thing I can think of that would make it not work is if your using a non-english client and deathknight is something else in whatever language your using.

EDIT* BTW, I have no idea what spell's these spellID's go to, so don't yell at me if the second spellID there doesn't have a cooldown  :Wink:

----------


## qzt

hehe yelling? never i appreciate that you answered to my message :Smile: 
btw im using an english client and the first spell is MindFreeze=15sec CD, second one is Strangulate with 1min CD and needs 1 blood rune and its not a problem to activate a blood rune as im running blood tap talent. 
I tryed to a duel vs a druid and PQR did not even interrupt with MindFreeze as it usualy does...:confused:

----------


## firepong

> hehe yelling? never i appreciate that you answered to my message
> btw im using an english client and the first spell is MindFreeze=15sec CD, second one is Strangulate with 1min CD and needs 1 blood rune and its not a problem to activate a blood rune as im running blood tap talent. 
> I tryed to a duel vs a druid and PQR did not even interrupt with MindFreeze as it usualy does...:confused:




```

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then    --TestComment    xelperInterruptInit = true    function PQR_InterruptSpell()        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")                if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            if GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 then                return 47528            elseif GetSpellCooldown(47528) ~= 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 then                return 47476            end        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)            if catForm ~= nil then                return 80965            else                return 80964            end        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then            return 34490        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then            return 2139        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then            return 96231        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then            return 15487        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then            return 1766        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then            return 57994        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then            return 19647        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then            return 6552        else            return 0        end    endend 


```

Thats what the full init ability in Xelper's interrupt code needs to look like. Also, make sure that you have the spellID's you want to interrupt in the settings or at least check interrupt all interrupt-able spells if your going that route. Might have had that extra end there that shouldn't have been.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I tried it, ("number") doesn't work


use this PQR_ResetMovementTime and set it to 2

PQR_ResetMovementTime = 2

means it will wait 2 secs before checking on movement. hope this helps

----------


## qzt

Firepong thanks alot, it is perfect now. Only thing i found wierd at the beginn is that when both are ready to be used it will use both  :Smile:  but it works now atleast. again thank you.

----------


## firepong

> Firepong thanks alot, it is perfect now. Only thing i found wierd at the beginn is that when both are ready to be used it will use both  but it works now atleast. again thank you.


Try this one. It's a little more advanced and should never fire both off at the same time unless another player is casting as well, then it will. But then again, you would want to have a delay set then. Don't want to auto interrupt, thats to bot-like there.



```

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then    --TestComment    xelperInterruptInit = true    function PQR_InterruptSpell()        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")                if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47528)            local mfCD = mfStart + mfDuration - GetTime()            local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47476)            local sCD = sStart + sDuration - GetTime()                        if mfCD < 1 then                return 47528            elseif (mfCD > 0 and mfCD < 13) and sCD < 1 then                return 47476            end        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)            if catForm ~= nil then                return 80965            else                return 80964            end        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then            return 34490        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then            return 2139        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then            return 96231        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then            return 15487        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then            return 1766        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then            return 57994        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then            return 19647        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then            return 6552        else            return 0        end    endend 


```

----------


## qzt

Let me understand this. If my target is casting and his partner too in a 2v2 enviroment, for example, then it will interrupt both casts if it is in range?

----------


## firepong

> Let me understand this. If my target is casting and his partner too in a 2v2 enviroment, for example, then it will interrupt both casts if it is in range?


If Xelper's profile is loaded and you have no delay set in the settings nor a set list of spells, then yes it will (like you said, if both are in range). Just a fair warning. This is something worth, though it has never happened to a PQR user, a bannable offense.

----------


## qzt

Understand :Smile:  Thanks for the help on this Firepong +rep

----------


## qzt

Firepong just tryed the last PHP you posted and it still use both....i just copy and paste it, might the if mfCD < 1 then be on the wrong position?

----------


## Nerder

> Firepong just tryed the last PHP you posted and it still use both....i just copy and paste it, might the if mfCD < 1 then be on the wrong position?


try


```

if xelperInterruptInit == nil then    --TestComment    xelperInterruptInit = true    function PQR_InterruptSpell()        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")                if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47528)            local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47476)            if ( GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze                return 47528            elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Strangulate is on CD then choose mind freeze                return 47528            elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration > 1.5 ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate                return 47476            end        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)            if catForm ~= nil then                return 80965            else                return 80964            end        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then            return 34490        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then            return 2139        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then            return 96231        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then            return 15487        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then            return 1766        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then            return 57994        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then            return 19647        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then            return 6552        else            return 0        end    endend 


```

----------


## qzt

i tryed it now, same problem. at the beginn he uses both interrupts :Frown:

----------


## Nerder

> i tryed it now, same problem. at the beginn he uses both interrupts


Odd, I guess you could try something else.. if you really want it to not cast both.

----------


## qzt

its only at the beginn, its not that bad at all, thanks anyway :Smile:

----------


## qzt

Nerder is possible to add into the code Blood Tap so that if Strangulate is on CD it uses blood tap to activate a death rune and use Strangulate? In my Rotation i have always 5 of 12 charges.

----------


## Nerder

> Nerder is possible to add into the code Blood Tap so that if Strangulate is on CD it uses blood tap to activate a death rune and use Strangulate? In my Rotation i have always 5 of 12 charges.


I got something going, let me test it out first then I'll send it to ya  :Smile: 

Try this out:


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/Profiles/INTERRUPT/DKModded_INTERRUPT_Abilities.xml
```

----------


## qzt

where do i have to put this code?

----------


## Nerder

> where do i have to put this code?


Open "Rotation Editor",
click "Download Profile from URL..."
then paste that in there and click download

----------


## qzt

gonna test it now, excited like a little child lol

----------


## qzt

LOL DUDE what you just did is irreproachable,unobjectionable,perfect!! i set percentuage to interrupt at 60% and it first uses mindfreeze and then Strangulate. SO f****** awsome :Wink:  all i can do is going to rep ya, cheers :Wink:

----------


## kutz

Hello, first of all , very nice bot ... now I have a problem when running PQR, when i start the bot all is ok he dose dps, after 10-20 sec or so he starts running to the right side ... pretty wired  :Smile: , can someone tell me how to make him stop doing that? Thanks

----------


## imdasandman

> Hello, first of all , very nice bot ... now I have a problem when running PQR, when i start the bot all is ok he dose dps, after 10-20 sec or so he starts running to the right side ... pretty wired , can someone tell me how to make him stop doing that? Thanks


Quickly alt tab out of the game then back in. Or if you play windowed mode click on something out side of wow than back to wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LazyRaider

I'm wondering why key presses don't come up on acton bars when pqr is being used.

or is there a way to disable the keypress animation in wow so key presses dont show up?

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm wondering why key presses don't come up on acton bars when pqr is being used.
> 
> or is there a way to disable the keypress animation in wow so key presses dont show up?


I don't believe it is sending keypresses, just the actual spells being cast. I could be wrong though but that is my best guess judging on how it interacts with the UI itself.

----------


## Captncrunch

Anyone have the new offsets, they must have just ninja'd an update?
Edit: Derp omit the above.

----------


## mormord

Anybody has an idea how to put glyphed exorcism in retribution rotation? When i use glyphed ID 122032 rotation goes on and totally skips exorcism. When i use non-glyphed ID 879 it uses it once and rotation stops.

----------


## oswalt0

Is there anyway in the Interrupt profiles to set it so some spells are immediately interrupted and some use the a math say 10-60%? I would like Mind Flay (Insanity) it be interrupted ASAP and a few other. TIA!

----------


## cpowroks

@mormord. Ive modified avery's ret profile to have a check if you have the glyph or not. Heres the profile.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/retfix.zip

----------


## Mavmins

can anyone help me track down where this error is coming from ? I'm new to this still and I dunno where to start looking for the error



```
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local Brimstone = UnitBuffID("player", 1086..."] line 81:
   attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
   [string "local Brimstone = UnitBuffID("player", 1086..."]:81: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
Brimstone = "Fire and Brimstone"
DarkSoul = nil
Backdraft = "Backdraft"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Warlock_Backdraft"
Stacks = 1
ImmolateAoE = "Immolate"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Mage_WorldInFlames"
_ = 1
_ = "Magic"
_ = 15.432
ImmolateAoEtimer = 19740.026
havoc = "Havoc"
_ = ""
_ = "INTERFACE\ICONS\ability_warlock_baneofhavoc"
havocstacks = 3
SpellStart = 19616.454
SpellDuration = 120
darksoul = 0.70600000000195
CurrentCast = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 137587
(*temporary) = true
(*temporary) = 19749.868
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```

----------


## Nerder

> can anyone help me track down where this error is coming from ? I'm new to this still and I dunno where to start looking for the error


Post or send me the code within the ability that starts with 
local Brimstone = UnitBuffID("player", 1086...

----------


## WWF

it is a simple code for Jin'rokh berserker Hard Mode


```
-- Ionization
if UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil and not isMoving then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783), "player")
	end
end
```

how could i check "no raid members within 4 yards from me"?

----------


## WWF

> @WWF I just realized that you posted a while back about how you're on PQR 2.1 instead of 2.2, and from my understanding 2.1 was having Unit info issues, and the PQR_IsMoving() uses the unit info, so you might not get that to work being on the lower version


same problem with 2.2


```
if not PQR_IsMoving(10) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(113656), "target")
end
```

or it's still not fixed?

----------


## Nerder

> same problem with 2.2
> 
> 
> ```
> if not PQR_IsMoving(10) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(113656), "target")
> end
> ```
> 
> or it's still not fixed?


PQR_IsMoving() is working for me, I just tested with


```
if PQR_IsMoving() then
	print("MOVING")
else
	print("Stationary")
end
```

Also, for your code try just doing like I did for the test,


```
if PQR_IsMoving() then
       return false
else
       CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(113656))
end
```

Dont really need the "target" as FoF doesnt require a target to cast

----------


## WWF

@Nerder "target" it is copy/paste for all abilities  :Smile: , forget. 
About PQR_IsMoving() - i said two pages earlier - is work, yes, but ("*TIME*") doesn't work, even with PQR_IsMoving(100000) it cause cast a spell after 0.1 sec not move - it is my problem.

----------


## Nerder

> @Nerder "target" it is copy/paste for all abilities , forget. 
> About PQR_IsMoving() - i said two pages earlier - is work, yes, but ("*TIME*") doesn't work, even with PQR_IsMoving(100000) it cause cast a spell after 0.1 sec not move - it is my problem.


ok, well all I did was change the () to (5) and it still works....


```
if PQR_IsMoving(5) then
	print("Moving")
else
	print("Stationary")
end
```

So are you trying to cast a certain time after moving? Because all IsMoving is for is to prevent spells like FoF from being cast while moving and the time will prolong as to when registering the "movement" PQR_IsMoving(0.1) would be a good one for spells like FoF

----------


## WWF

> So are you trying to cast a certain time after moving? 
> Because all IsMoving is for is to prevent spells like FoF from being cast while moving and the time will prolong as to when registering the "movement" PQR_IsMoving(0.1) would be a good one for spells like FoF


yes
no, example: i press *a d a d a d* or whatever i press while I move from a "void zone" - FoF will be used after first *a* and will be canseled afted first *d* - I don't want it

----------


## Nerder

IDK how to help you there yet. I tried messing with other PQR functions and nothing. Only thing I can recommend to you is doing something like putting FoF on a keytoggle. I mean PQR is already taking away a lot of the struggles you would have to dps and move that I'm sure hitting a CTRL key or something wouldnt kill you =P

----------


## WWF

> or something wouldnt kill you =P


xD okay, i will try
what about link (PQR - Rotation Bot) ?

----------


## Nerder

> it is a simple code for Jin'rokh berserker Hard Mode
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Ionization
> if UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil and not isMoving then
> 	if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then
> 		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783), "player")
> 	end
> ...




```
function RangeCheck()
	if IsInRaid() then
		group = "raid"
	elseif IsInGroup() then
		group = "party"
	end

	for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
		if PQR_UnitDistance("player", group..i) < 4 then
			return true
		else
			return false
		end
	end
end

if ( UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil ) and RangeCheck() == true and not isMoving then
        if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then
        	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783), "player")
        end
end
```


if you wanna test it do:
if RangeCheck() == true then
print("ERH-MAH-GERD, SOMEONE NEXT TO ME")
end

----------


## WWF

@Nerder thanks, + rep  :Smile:

----------


## travis2861

@*Nerder*

Fury profile spits out this error right after I charge something.



```
Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])Time: 04/07/13 17:40:03
Count: 194
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if GetSpellCooldown(85730) == 0 and UnitPow..."]:2: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"
```

----------


## Nerder

> @*Nerder*
> 
> Fury profile spits out this error right after I charge something.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])Time: 04/07/13 17:40:03
> Count: 194
> ...


i havent finished a war profile since 5.2

----------


## diesall

*PQInterface* is currently going through a complete rewrite, to: Optimise code / memory usage and add a heap of new features.
i will be releasing a developer version a prior to its release as rotation configurations will need to be updated to the new format.

very much still in development so any profile authors using the currently platform that have any feature / bug requests, inbox your ideas to me,

----------


## paintpauller

> *PQInterface* is currently going through a complete rewrite, to: Optimise code / memory usage and add a heap of new features.
> i will be releasing a developer version a prior to its release as rotation configurations will need to be updated to the new format.
> 
> very much still in development so any profile authors using the currently platform that have any feature / bug requests, inbox your ideas to me,


thats great news, can't wait to see what you have in store! will PM you some ideas i have =D

----------


## Brostep

Hello,I would like to ask if there is any PQR rotation for feral druid on patch 3.3.5a. If yes, PLEASE send me a link where can I download it.

----------


## crystal_tech

just a heads up, my account for wow is frozen until i can come up with a way to pay for it, so until that happens i have no way to test anything.

----------


## ionemaster

Hello,I would like to ask if there is any PQR rotation for HEAL DRUID (Resto Druid Tree) and Priest - Disc or Holy on patch 3.3.5a. If yes, PLEASE send me.About the price of the deal PM.

----------


## ithinkyourmad

Has anybody got 5.3 Offsets (16790) for the ptr atm? Or is anybody working on them?
Would be much appreciated if someone could send me them.

----------


## Mavmins

couple of questions

how do i check what the currently being cast spell is ? if UnitCastingInfo("player") ? Can anyone give me an example of it used ?

also how would i check if my Focus target is the same as my main target ?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> couple of questions
> 
> how do i check what the currently being cast spell is ? if UnitCastingInfo("player") ? Can anyone give me an example of it used ?
> 
> also how would i check if my Focus target is the same as my main target ?




```
local spell = "Flash of Light"
if UnitCastingInfo("player")  == spell then
	print("I am casting " .. spell)
end
```



```
UnitIsUnit("target", "focus")
```

----------


## Mavmins

thanks !

Could i just use



```
if UnitCastingInfo("player")  == "Chaos Bolt"
```

----------


## DiabloFan

> thanks !
> 
> Could i just use
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitCastingInfo("player")  == "Chaos Bolt"
> ```


Yep, you can use spell IDs too if that's easier. In which case you'd do:



```

if UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(116858) then 


```

----------


## LazyRaider

Will PQI profiles still work while PQI is being rewritten?

----------


## paintpauller

> Will PQI profiles still work while PQI is being rewritten?


they will work until you update the PQI addon your self, because diesall said that the profile developers will have early access to the changes it should be seamless for the transaction as the profiles will be updated B4 its even out ideally, and if they are not then to continue using them all you have to do is not update (assuming that you also dont want to use one that is updated then you are screwed and will need to choose one profile over the other.

----------


## Mavmins

so im having real problems checking my burning embers, based on soapboxes old code there is something in the -event loader- which says



```
	function events:UNIT_POWER(...)
		local unitID, strResource = ...
		PQ_Shards = strResource
		if unitID == PQ_player and strResource == 'BURNING_EMBERS' then
			PQ_SoulShard = UnitPower(PQ_player, 14)	
		end
	end
```

But every time i stick in a



```
if PQ_Soulshard >= 1 then
          blahblahblah
end
```

my profile chucks up an error and it crashes

is there any other way to check my embers ?
edit - i think if UnitPower("player",14) works but does anyone know if embers is counted in integers using this function or I can use decimals ?

----------


## billybuffalo

Another update just now.

----------


## ashdale

Yep, another mid-day ninja patch, now version 16826.... no news or warnings as always..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Captncrunch

> Yep, another mid-day ninja patch, now version 16826.... no news or warnings as always.....


The should send the PQR forums a days notice XD

----------


## BHLDepression

Save as : Offsets_16826.xml ( Or just edit a current xml)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

----------


## Stryker81

> just a heads up, my account for wow is frozen until i can come up with a way to pay for it, so until that happens i have no way to test anything.


i just sent you some game time, its in your pm inbox

----------


## godlike86

Ahhhhhhh but you see they are blizzard and regardless of whether or not our money pays their bills, allows them to buy 1mil dollar houses, and puts food into their chubby childrens faces..........we dont matter.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Save as : Offsets_16826.xml ( Or just edit a current xml)
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> ...



These are crashing wow everytime I hit alt-x

----------


## Stryker81

instantly froze wow and crashed it

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Ahhhhhhh but you see they are blizzard and regardless of whether or not our money pays their bills, allows them to buy 1mil dollar houses, and puts food into their chubby childrens faces..........we dont matter.


What have you been smokin? Lay off the bad weed!

----------


## Moonst

used offsets and instantly froze and crashed wow

----------


## BHLDepression

I did the offsets wrong, working on new ones.

----------


## Sacred

Enjoy. 16826.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75b00</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4be0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## billybuffalo

Thank you!

----------


## averykey

I have a working double jep code already but I was just wondering why this won't work.

Initalize



```

    -- Initalize vars
    hasSeal = nil
    judged = nil 


```

Judgment (focus)



```

if not UnitExists("focus") then
    return false
end
 if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
if judged == nil then judged = false end
 if UnitExists("focus") and hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and judged == false then 
    judged = true 
    return true
end 


```

Judgment



```

if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
if judged == nil then judged = false end
 if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then  
    if UnitExists("focus") and judged == true then
        judged = false
        return true
    elseif not  UnitExists("focus") then
        return true
    end
end 


```

freezes up on judgment when the rotation is going. freezes if I have a focus or no focus.

what am I missing, nothing is wrong with the code, right?

----------


## radeon2

thanks works great

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Enjoy. 16826.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


You sir are a scholar and a saint! +Rep

----------


## scottoski

doesn't seem to be working for me? making my crash!!!

----------


## jackus

any one got an modded version of Bgreen warrior that works?

BIG thanks

----------


## pve

edit: posted prematurely. disregard

----------


## scottoski

When I activate me pqr rotation it automatically boots me from game, never had this happen to me If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it ty

----------


## paintpauller

> I have a working double jep code already but I was just wondering why this won't work.
> 
> Initalize
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     -- Initalize vars    hasSeal = nil    judged = nil 
> ...


when i was messing around trying to get it to work i started off similar (tho in one ability) and i ran into a problem of it setting my variable to soon and it would just switch between my target and my focus until it randomly picked one. thats why i added the combat log event to find out when to switch to the other target.

that might be whats happening tho idk because i have not tested the profile.

----------


## averykey

> when i was messing around trying to get it to work i started off similar (tho in one ability) and i ran into a problem of it setting my variable to soon and it would just switch between my target and my focus until it randomly picked one. thats why i added the combat log event to find out when to switch to the other target.
> 
> that might be whats happening tho idk because i have not tested the profile.


I just find it odd, not sure why it wouldn't work. The code doesn't seem wrong.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> When I activate me pqr rotation it automatically boots me from game, never had this happen to me If anyone can help me out I would appreciate it ty


I guess Blizzard has caught on because mine won't work at all. Well, It had a good run.

----------


## paintpauller

> I guess Blizzard has caught on because mine won't work at all. Well, It had a good run.


LOL? all you have to do is look in the forum a couple of posts back and use the new offsets. worked like a charm tonight for raid.

----------


## front243

I just got a patch download a few minutes ago. PQR will need to be updated

----------


## ebouster

How do I find the latest version of wow so that I can edit the offset myself? I am having trouble on how to locate it..

or if someone can post what the new version # is that would be wonderful!

----------


## cabi2oo7

Offsets_16826.xml




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75c40</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4540</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

Have Fun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ebouster

> Offsets_16826.xml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> ...


hmm now seems to work man whats goin on here!

----------


## cabi2oo7

this is the current version and works

----------


## svs

Wow crashing after you start rotation  :Frown:

----------


## cabi2oo7

hmm ok I just see it, I see it at times

----------


## yarol

> Wow crashing after you start rotation


same problem

----------


## svs

Thats the good one: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2719598 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
Thanks Sacred

----------


## scottoski

Hmmm it still seems to be instant crashing as you activate rotation, somethings not right? need Xelper he's the one that can fix this crap!!

----------


## qzt

changed offsets. PQR still freeze...

----------


## ebouster

the ret xelper profile for some reason stopped using judgement/crusader strike, any idea how i am to fix it?

----------


## qzt

Attachment 13444

hope this help fix it

----------


## qzt

can anyone have alook at this and help?

EDIT: Problem Resolved

----------


## repoocekim

New offsets posted a few pages back wont seem to work for me, PQR still saying invalid WoW  :Frown:

----------


## Mr3uk

> New offsets posted a few pages back wont seem to work for me, PQR still saying invalid WoW


Edit the xml file in notepad and copy paste the offsets Sacred posted into the file and hit save.

----------


## Apocalypse59

We are severely lacking quality Prot Paladin profiles. Would love to see a collaboration between authors for one.

----------


## dkmo

When I start the bot, he launches WoW but he didnt seem to find the WoW Procress anymore. Yesterday it just worked fine...issue is known?

----------


## TwoJoints

> New offsets posted a few pages back wont seem to work for me, PQR still saying invalid WoW


Think I found the problem. I used the link to the offsets posted first and had the exact same issue. 

However copying the quoted text and just pasting it into a new text document and renaming it Offsets_16826.xml worked like a charm.  :Wink:

----------


## CardiacCarpet

Got it working.

But no scripts are coming up, says I'm not logged in, though I am.

----------


## nebmyers

cause it's not up to date

----------


## slyy09

bot loads but when i start profile wow crashes and i get access violation error

----------


## cukiemunster

Can Xelper's Interrupt rotation be used to interrupt for PVE? Horridon's adds to be specific. I have tried using it, and can't for the life of me get it to work. I have heard ppl say you need to set it to interrupt all, but idk where that option is, or if it even applies to PVE.

----------


## fddbzz

> bot loads but when i start profile wow crashes and i get access violation error


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2719598 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
download your offset here

----------


## andreaspts

Hello Is the PQR down?

i cant find any profiles and it says "Edit Mode (No Boy Functionality)

----------


## missylilo

Hi guys, Ive posted this before in another thread but I will post it again, it doesn't work because of this line <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> if you look thru your history of offsets you will see it changes once a month, so for the other three weeks when they do their updates this system of just changing the patch number and filename will work, but on the 4th week you need this line changed aswell, this is whats causing your wow to crash, altho it will come up with your player name, until you enable it then wow crashes
Please be patient guys

----------


## andreaspts

i dont get wow crash, pqr is in editmode for me. anyway to fix it? :Big Grin:

----------


## azxd

> Can Xelper's Interrupt rotation be used to interrupt for PVE? Horridon's adds to be specific. I have tried using it, and can't for the life of me get it to work. I have heard ppl say you need to set it to interrupt all, but idk where that option is, or if it even applies to PVE.


open pqr , load profiles, go to tab settings and middle bottom there is option "interrupt all".

----------


## Stryker81

> You sir are a scholar and a saint! +Rep





> Enjoy. 16826.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


this is for those that don't know how to go a few pages back. go into your off sets folder, right click and edit a offset, copy and paste this text, replacing the text in the old offset, rename the new offset to 16826.

----------


## andreaspts

> this is for those that don't know how to go a few pages back. go into your off sets folder, right click and edit a offset, copy and paste this text, replacing the text in the old offset, rename the new offset to 16826.


Thank you very much!

----------


## CardiacCarpet

Attachment 13451

Is there anyway to bypass this, so confused.

----------


## Nov17

I recently run CCcleaner that made changes to the registry and since then PQR crashes when I try to activate any rotation in game. It gives me a fatal error.

I tried using the saved registry settings but for some reason I didnt have access to change them back.

So then I restored the computer 5-6 days ago with system restore (and lost the saved registry settings) but PQR still crashes.

Right now I am uninstalling .NET 4 and I will reinstall it to see if it fixes the problem.

Any other suggestions?

EDIT: reinstalling .NET 4 didn't fix the problem. PQR still crashes!

HELP! I am desperate :P

----------


## Feldyn

Any1 know a nice windwalker for raiding(pve) :Smile:  Please help  :Smile:

----------


## Pille0214

new offsets, which are posted here are, crashes wow

----------


## Gabbz

> new offsets, which are posted here are, crashes wow


Test this 



```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <Offsets>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName>     <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>     <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState>     <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75b00</Lua_DoStringAddress>     <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4be0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr>     <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>     <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr>     <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>     <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID>     <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>     <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject>     <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors>     <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset>     <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X>     <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>     <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> </Offsets>

```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you Gabbz, you're a life-saver!

----------


## Pille0214

Thanks Gabbz! this works perfect for me!

----------


## Guvnor

Hi All 

For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 

http://www32.zippyshare.com/v/66493645/file.html

Enjoy All 

Guv

----------


## shodnorse

> Hi All 
> 
> For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Offsets_16826.rar
> 
> Enjoy All 
> 
> Guv


Hi Guv! thx a lot! it works

----------


## CardiacCarpet

How do I stop this login shit from coming up?

Attachment 13453
Then goes to
Attachment 13454

----------


## averykey

Arms rotation - https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/averykeys-svn/

Follows simcraft, not everything is done. Bloodbath, heroic leap, storm bolt, charge, skull banner not in. Will be in when I reach 90, 85 atm.
Switches to berserker at <75 health change it in Initialize 

ctrl for single
shift for aoe



```

actions=auto_attackactions+=/blood_furyactions+=/recklessness,if=target.time_to_die<=18|((target.time_to_die>=186|(target.health.pct<20&(debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5|cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<=1.5)))&(!talent.bloodbath.enabled|!cooldown.bloodbath.remains))actions+=/bloodbath,if=talent.bloodbath.enabled&(target.time_to_die<=18|buff.recklessness.up|target.time_to_die>=75)actions+=/avatar,if=talent.avatar.enabled&(buff.recklessness.up|target.time_to_die<=25)actions+=/skull_banner,if=buff.recklessness.upactions+=/berserker_rage,if=buff.enrage.down&rage<=rage.max-10actions+=/heroic_leap,if=debuff.colossus_smash.upactions+=/run_action_list,name=aoe,if=active_enemies>=2actions+=/run_action_list,name=single_target,if=active_enemies<2actions.single_target=heroic_strike,if=(debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=rage.max-40&target.health.pct>=20)|rage>=rage.max-15actions.single_target+=/mortal_strikeactions.single_target+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&talent.bloodbath.enabled&buff.bloodbath.up&debuff.colossus_smash.down&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/storm_bolt,if=talent.storm_bolt.enabled&debuff.colossus_smash.upactions.single_target+=/colossus_smash,if=debuff.colossus_smash.remains<1actions.single_target+=/execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up|buff.recklessness.up|rage>=rage.max-25actions.single_target+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&((talent.bloodbath.enabled&buff.bloodbath.up&target.health.pct>=20)|(debuff.colossus_smash.down&target.health.pct<20))actions.single_target+=/slam,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up&(debuff.colossus_smash.remains<1|buff.recklessness.up)&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/overpower,if=buff.taste_for_blood.stack>=3&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/slam,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up&debuff.colossus_smash.remains<2.5&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/execute,if=buff.sudden_execute.downactions.single_target+=/overpower,if=target.health.pct>=20|buff.sudden_execute.upactions.single_target+=/slam,if=rage>=40&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/battle_shoutactions.single_target+=/heroic_throwactions.aoe=sweeping_strikesactions.aoe+=/cleave,if=rage>110actions.aoe+=/mortal_strikeactions.aoe+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&buff.bloodbath.upactions.aoe+=/thunder_clapactions.aoe+=/colossus_smash,if=debuff.colossus_smash.remains<1actions.aoe+=/overpoweractions.aoe+=/whirlwindactions.aoe+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70 


```

I will make a noxxic/icy-veins rotation to. Fury will come when I reach 500 ilvl. Already working on tank.

edit: ret 2piece is broken just to let people know. It resets your swing timer so go back to 4 piece t14 unless you have 4p t15 already.

what features should be in the warrior profile? which rotation is the best? noxxic/simcraft/icy?



```

        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then            if PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) then                return 6552            elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(102060) and PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) == false then                return 102060            elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(57755) and PQR_SpellAvailable(102060) == false and PQR_SpellAvailable(6552) == false then                return 57755            end        else            return 0        end 


```

edit2: small update fixed freeze, forgot to check if skill was ready :P

edit3: small update to slam, also moved stances and stuff into a new skill called -utility-, wasn't getting checked for some reason.
was only casting when colossus was <1 or < 2.5. Thought that was silly so I changed it to, if colossus is up or <1 or 2.5

----------


## alexjmurphy

Ok, such a noob question...

I downloaded a profile pack and copied each class file (both of them) into the class folder for pqr. I load up pqr and select my current toon and click on the drop down box to select that rotation i just downloaded but its blank. How do I get them to show up to use them? I copied both abilities and rotation files for each class into the pqr class folders....there were no other files besides a read me which didn't contain any info on how to actually get them to show up in the pqr. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## travis2861

@*averykey*

I'd say the simcraft rotations for the warrior profiles and the only features I think it needs would be a heroic leap key and a demo banner key, and rude interruption support <3

Edit: Personally the keys I'd like for those abilities are middle mouse button for heroic leap and right control for demo banner, not sure how other people would feel about that though

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks Avery for your contributions! +3rep  :Smile:

----------


## Amazoheals

ok which offsets are there supposed to be to run pqr? and which specific folders, etc? i think i may be missing a key part i used zippy's link got it on there and still getting the EDIT MODE only

----------


## snopoke

Does anyone know if anyone is working on a profile for PQInterface for Ele Shamans?

----------


## imdasandman

> ok which offsets are there supposed to be to run pqr? and which specific folders, etc? i think i may be missing a key part i used zippy's link got it on there and still getting the EDIT MODE only


Place the offset.xml in your offsets folder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> Ok, such a noob question...
> 
> I downloaded a profile pack and copied each class file (both of them) into the class folder for pqr. I load up pqr and select my current toon and click on the drop down box to select that rotation i just downloaded but its blank. How do I get them to show up to use them? I copied both abilities and rotation files for each class into the pqr class folders....there were no other files besides a read me which didn't contain any info on how to actually get them to show up in the pqr. 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Make sure the files are not compressed.
Also some rotations require a data file which you would place in the data folder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dklcfr

> Can Xelper's Interrupt rotation be used to interrupt for PVE? Horridon's adds to be specific. I have tried using it, and can't for the life of me get it to work. I have heard ppl say you need to set it to interrupt all, but idk where that option is, or if it even applies to PVE.


Yes it can be, the interrupt all setting can be found on the settings page for PQR itself.

----------


## kokinha

could someone please hand me a holy priest rotation please?

----------


## saga3180

> Arms rotation - https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/averykeys-svn/
> 
> Follows simcraft, not everything is done. Bloodbath, heroic leap, storm bolt, charge, skull banner not in. Will be in when I reach 90, 85 atm.
> Switches to berserker at <75 health change it in Initialize 
> 
> ctrl for single
> shift for aoe
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to see your holy and ret profiles soon! anxiously waiting on those two.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> could someone please hand me a holy priest rotation please?


Hi, there is a section called Bots Maps and Profiles, inside there there's this big thread that gathers all profiles (or tries to) 
Here you should be able to find what you look for:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Feldyn

Any1 know a nice windwalker for raiding(pve) Please help

----------


## Doraim

I cant use the PQR. It is on Editmode and when i click on download offsets nothing happens. I already downloaded it again and still nothing happened. Thanks.

----------


## mscga

I'm having the Edit Mode problem also. I tried a fresh download, I've tried the updater, but so far nothing. Any advice?

----------


## Mavmins

back again for some help as I go about rewriting a profile

basically, should I have a toggle for AOE or a seperate profile ? In the one Im using there is this code



```
	function CheckSwitch()
		local aoe = ''
		local zeal = ''
		if PQ_Zaslon then
			aoe = 'Fire and Brimstone!'
					else
			aoe = 'Nuke em from orbit!'
					end
		PQR_Event("PQR_Text",aoe..' '..zeal)
	end
	
	function events:MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED(...)
		local key, state = ...
		if key == 'RCTRL' and state == 0 then
			if PQ_Zaslon then 
				PQ_Zaslon = nil 
				print("|cffFFFF00=====SINGLE TARGET ROTATION=====")
			else 
				PQ_Zaslon = 1 
				print("|cffFF0033==========AOE ROTATION==========")
			end
		end
		CheckSwitch()
	end
```

And this toggles between AOE and Single Target with the variable PQ_Zalson BUT, i can't find any damn mention of this variable anywhere else, and sometimes when I do a

if PQ_Zalson or a if not PQ_Zalson

the profile just doesnt pick up on it and my ability fires off anyway when i don't want it to. Is it some kind of global variable or can someone tell me another way I can implement a global AoE/Single Target variable ?

----------


## Drinksbeer

@Doriam & @mscga,

Did you guys try the offset that Guv posted a page or so back?




> Hi All 
> 
> For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Offsets_16826.rar
> 
> Enjoy All 
> 
> Guv


That worked for me last night, but granted, I haven't had a chance to log in today since I am at work.  :Smile:

----------


## Doraim

> @Doriam & @mscga,
> 
> Did you guys try the offset that Guv posted a page or so back?
> 
> 
> 
> That worked for me last night, but granted, I haven't had a chance to log in today since I am at work.


Thanks. I'll try it, and i post the result. Thank you again.

----------


## andryshka

> back again for some help as I go about rewriting a profile
> 
> basically, should I have a toggle for AOE or a seperate profile ? In the one Im using there is this code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	function CheckSwitch()
> 		local aoe = ''
> ...


It's variable from my destro profile ) By default PQ_Zaslon is nil and is single rotation. But if you want you may initialize PQ_Zaslon in:


```
 if PQR_RotationStarted then
	PQR_RotationStarted = false
	PQ_Zaslon = nil
	CheckSwitch()
end
```

----------


## theoryaction

> Hi All 
> 
> For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Offsets_16826.rar
> 
> Enjoy All 
> 
> Guv


Guvnor, thank you so much for sharing those offsets. I just downloaded the file, extracted it to my offsets folder in PQR, and it loaded perfectly +4 rep

----------


## Mavmins

> It's variable from my destro profile ) By default PQ_Zaslon is nil and is single rotation. But if you want you may initialize PQ_Zaslon in:
> 
> 
> ```
>  if PQR_RotationStarted then
> 	PQR_RotationStarted = false
> 	PQ_Zaslon = nil
> 	CheckSwitch()
> end
> ```


so PQ_Zalson is a global variable ? purely because it hasn't been defined as local PQ_Zalson ? Any ideas why some abilities are picking up on it and some aren't ?

----------


## mscga

> @Doriam & @mscga,
> 
> Did you guys try the offset that Guv posted a page or so back?
> 
> 
> 
> That worked for me last night, but granted, I haven't had a chance to log in today since I am at work.


I downloaded it, it crashed the first time but now it seems to be working just fine. Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Guvnor

> Guvnor, thank you so much for sharing those offsets. I just downloaded the file, extracted it to my offsets folder in PQR, and it loaded perfectly +4 rep


No Problem and thanks for the rep nice to be giving something back to these great forums :-)

----------


## averykey

how to check if there is a lootable target nearby? does someone have a function made, I can't find one in the api.]

this won't work because when you leave combat, your target is cleared.


```

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") ~= nil then    InteractUnit("target")    RunMacroText("/cleartarget")end 


```

----------


## andryshka

> so PQ_Zalson is a global variable ? purely because it hasn't been defined as local PQ_Zalson ?


Yes, it is global variable



> Any ideas why some abilities are picking up on it and some aren't ?


What do you mean? Example, plz

----------


## Aulophobia

I have a question about the Nova Resto (Druid) profile. While it is active when ever you hit ctrl at scrolls numbers in chat based on the amount of hp said player has, i find this extremely annoying i wish to shut it off if at all possible. Thanks

----------


## paintpauller

> how to check if there is a lootable target nearby? does someone have a function made, I can't find one in the api.]
> 
> this won't work because when you leave combat, your target is cleared.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") ~= nil then    InteractUnit("target")    RunMacroText("/cleartarget")end 
> 
> ...


i would try using mouseover and not target, then if you really wanted you could make a ignore table of unit GUIDs and time stamps and ignore looting that mob for x amount of time.

----------


## Stryker81

i am leveling a lock, he is currently level 43, any of the profiles i try to use, i can start it.... but it does nothing. i do not know how to create profiles. is there a universal demo lock profile i could use, and if so, where? any help would be appreciated. the leveling lock profile included just spams shadowbolt over and over and i know my lock can do so much more. i see it putting out pretty sufficient deeps when i personally spam everything. i know spamming everything isnt giving me my max dps. thx for the help!

----------


## tinooo19

I updated the pqr bot and it say when i start it : Edit mode (no bot functionality) and i am trying it on 32bit wow and he cant find me the process

----------


## Starkey2009

> i am leveling a lock, he is currently level 43, any of the profiles i try to use, i can start it.... but it does nothing. i do not know how to create profiles. is there a universal demo lock profile i could use, and if so, where? any help would be appreciated. the leveling lock profile included just spams shadowbolt over and over and i know my lock can do so much more. i see it putting out pretty sufficient deeps when i personally spam everything. i know spamming everything isnt giving me my max dps. thx for the help!


just look at rotation editor and edit the spells u wanna use because its aimed at 85 up you just remove spells you cant use.

----------


## Timekill

> I updated the pqr bot and it say when i start it : Edit mode (no bot functionality) and i am trying it on 32bit wow and he cant find me the process


try going back a few pages to find the updated offsets

----------


## Techz

> Hi All 
> 
> For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Offsets_16826.rar
> 
> Enjoy All 
> 
> Guv


Updated Offsets for whoever needs them :-)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I have a question about the Nova Resto (Druid) profile. While it is active when ever you hit ctrl at scrolls numbers in chat based on the amount of hp said player has, i find this extremely annoying i wish to shut it off if at all possible. Thanks


You must be using a very old version because I've never seen it post any of those numbers in chat, sure you have the latest version and got it installed properly? Only thing I've seen it post in chat is when I activate it.

----------


## Nerder

> Yes, it is global variable
> 
> What do you mean? Example, plz


Andryshka, in PQR itself it is not a variable, it was made a global variable when given a value by the coder, it doesnt have a value at all, just like PQ_IAmAwesome can be called and will just result nil until a value has been given to it... local or global

----------


## sibvictor

Can Interrupt Bot kick focus target?

----------


## WWF

> Can Interrupt Bot kick focus target?


yes ......................

----------


## brontes

the pqr bot does not work?

I upgraded to the latest version and when I start let me just enter edit mode,

the last offset that I have downloaded is 16769

how I can fix this? took three days so

thanks

----------


## andryshka

> Andryshka, in PQR itself it is not a variable, it was made a global variable when given a value by the coder, it doesnt have a value at all, just like PQ_IAmAwesome can be called and will just result nil until a value has been given to it... local or global


And what? I know what is global or local variable.
Mavmins wrote - "Any ideas why some abilities are picking up on it and some aren't ?"
Read carefully )

----------


## Nerder

> And what? I know what is global or local variable.
> Mavmins wrote - "Any ideas why some abilities are picking up on it and some aren't ?"
> Read carefully )


His question though had to deal with it being something built into PQR...

Not trying to get into an arguement, this was something him and I talked on in Skype and jsut was saying this for clarity.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi guyz, I was wondering if theres some kind of "do not steal my code" rules or if we can use parts of codes from other profiles freely when editing ours. I say that because I get some cool rotations I would like to share but I did a lot of copy-paste from other profiles and I do not want other to be angry at me if I share it. 

Let's say I used the Nova/PQI interface mainly to use in-game macros and the Nova panel. Is it okay or not?

Anyway I'm using it locally, my tanking paladin rotation is something really crazy. I tank and when i turn healing on it heals with my holy power. I solo tank Durumu and I heal during maze phase. do 45hps//100kdps... Also I tank and heal RH with 4 dps following and the healing is all automated. Hand of Salvation, Protection and things like this to save the hasty dpses.

I used the Nova Holy Paladin profile and edited it a lot to suit my needs.

So, should I share it or keep it hidden?  :Smile:

----------


## Stryker81

> Hi guyz, I was wondering if theres some kind of "do not steal my code" rules or if we can use parts of codes from other profiles freely when editing ours. I say that because I get some cool rotations I would like to share but I did a lot of copy-paste from other profiles and I do not want other to be angry at me if I share it. 
> 
> Let's say I used the Nova/PQI interface mainly to use in-game macros and the Nova panel. Is it okay or not?
> 
> Anyway I'm using it locally, my tanking paladin rotation is something really crazy. I tank and when i turn healing on it heals with my holy power. I solo tank Durumu and I heal during maze phase. do 45hps//100kdps... Also I tank and heal RH with 4 dps following and the healing is all automated. Hand of Salvation, Protection and things like this to save the hasty dpses.
> 
> I used the Nova Holy Paladin profile and edited it a lot to suit my needs.
> 
> So, should I share it or keep it hidden?


it's ok to do this, just make sure you mention who you got "bits and pieces" from!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Alright! Thanks for quick answer  :Smile:

----------


## boxo

Hey, quick question. I'm using a slightly modified version of Sheuron's old prot warrior tanking profile, and i was wondering what might cause it not to run against primordius adds? So far it functions against all other bosses and adds, just not the slimes.

----------


## katuro

whats the newest offset please? how do i find out as i know how to make my own.

----------


## katuro

whats the newest offset please? how do i find out as i know how to make my own.

----------


## Nerder

Hey guys, I recently updated Rubims monk profile, I've seen a few people asking. I'm taking no credit in writing this at all, its all what rubim had, just I tailored it moreso for the recent changes in rotation a bit. My monk is 518 ilvl, with Rune of Re-origination so that is coded in here and pulled a sustained 104k dps with it ( no food/flask and only self buffs )

Here's the text file to download from PQR. I only renamed it so people can keep his old one and the one I use for raiding atm


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
```

----------


## steppy66

I cant seem to get PQR to work, everytime i start it it says edit mode only, yes im already ingame 32bit.
It find 64 bits tho

----------


## CodeMyLife

There's been a ninja patch, have to wait for new offsets.

Edit: bah had a ninja patch like an hour ago but the version of my clients seems to be the same.. odd

----------


## Ebah

yeah mine's not working either. stuck at edit mode

----------


## Nov17

I am not a coder I just edit other scripts to fill my personal needs.

How would you program PQR to stop every offensive ability once mistweaver monk is my target AND dematerialise is active? (2 seconds)?
Similar how would you program PQR to stop casting styles once a warlock has the buff sacrifical pact and he is my target?

----------


## travis2861

Mine is working perfectly fine =/

----------


## Koalemos

Any news on the latest offsets

----------


## CodeMyLife

In fact the version number did not change.. don't know why it would not work for others but here it's working flawlessly. Using Offsets provided by Sacred on this thread on April 8th.




> Enjoy. 16826.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
> ...


I did not do this offset, I am posting it for reference. This offset is working for me on U.S. client right now.

----------


## kiiruaa

> how to check if there is a lootable target nearby? does someone have a function made, I can't find one in the api.]
> 
> this won't work because when you leave combat, your target is cleared.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil and UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") ~= nil then
    InteractUnit("target")
    RunMacroText("/cleartarget")
end 
> 
> ...


try this:


```

if UnitAffectingCombat("player") == nil then
    TargetLastTarget()
    if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target") ~= nil then
        InteractUnit("target")
        RunMacroText("/cleartarget")
    end
end 


```

----------


## Mavmins

Is there a handy guide anywhere to integrating functions into PQInterface ?

this code is on the PQI wiki and I understand this goes in my data file


```
sampleConfig = {
  name  = 'Blood',
  author = 'Diesal',
  abilities = {
    { name = "Vampric Blood",
      enable = true,
      widget = {
        type = 'numBox',
        value = 40,
        step = 5,
      },
    },
    { name = "Rune Tap",
      enable = false,
      widget = {
        type = 'numBox',
        value = 30,
        step = 10,
      },
    },
  },
  hotkeys = {
    { name = "Dancing Runic Weapon",
      enable = true,
      hotkeys = {'ls'},
    },
  },
}
```

but how do I actually check the values and things from my PQR rotation ability ?

----------


## imdasandman

> Is there a handy guide anywhere to integrating functions into PQInterface ?
> 
> this code is on the PQI wiki and I understand this goes in my data file
> 
> 
> ```
> sampleConfig = {
>   name  = 'Blood',
>   author = 'Diesal',
> ...


Diesel made a dk profile to be used as an example. There are a few other profiles around that use pqinterface, just have to see how they do there values in those.

I have yet to modify any profiles that I wanted to implement pqinterface, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## pepe2c

skill (116740) build charges when using Chi, during most of the fight i use it at 10 stacks. When buff(139121) is active i want 2 save charges till -2 seconds left of (139121) and then activate (116740)
is this possible?

----------


## robsmith1990

lo guys, been trying to get PQR on for past few days to no success, seems to be constantly in edit mode? Any ideas why? Cheers peeps! not sure if this is right thread to ask but its only one i could see!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> lo guys, been trying to get PQR on for past few days to no success, seems to be constantly in edit mode? Any ideas why? Cheers peeps! not sure if this is right thread to ask but its only one i could see!


Hi, its because the offsets havent been internally updated yet. If you read this thread a few pages back you will find that people have posted working offsets you can use. 

Just delete everything in your offsets-folder and place the offsets posted in this thread inside, and it should work!

----------


## robsmith1990

Aye did see a few of them, didnt really understand them tho haha! Cheers mate ill go have a gander now see what i can work out!

----------


## robsmith1990

absolute legend mate! All sorted now.. been boiling my bollocks for a few days that has haha! Cheers fella... if i knew how to do the +rep thing i would ha!

----------


## Nerder

@Qzt, if you see this I tried to respond to your mail, you're box is full.

----------


## Guvnor

> Hi All 
> 
> For people that are having trouble with the offsets this one seems to work fine on mine so i thought i would help out and post a link to it 
> 
> Zippyshare.com - Offsets_16826.rar
> 
> Enjoy All 
> 
> Guv


Hi All Just to let you all know these offsets still work :-)

Just extract them into your offsets folder simples :-)

----------


## Mavmins

Is there a way to check if a target is a boss without having a table of bosses in a data file ? Some abilities I only want on bosses

----------


## Nerder

> Is there a way to check if a target is a boss without having a table of bosses in a data file ? Some abilities I only want on bosses


 UnitLevel("target") == -1 is for bosses, all the other tabled ones are for the bosses taht dont have a skull

----------


## qzt

correct me if im wrong....

if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(4752 :Cool: 
local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(108194)

if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 :Cool:  == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(108194) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Asphyxiate is on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration > 1.5 ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate
return 108194
end


to interrupt with mind freeze and asphyxiate

----------


## Nerder

> correct me if im wrong....
> 
> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
> local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(4752
> local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(108194)
> 
> if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(108194) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
> return 47528
> elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Asphyxiate is on CD then choose mind freeze
> ...


Should be, yes. I know this is my one for strangulate but I never had asphyxiate to test.

----------


## firepong

> correct me if im wrong....
> 
> if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
> local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(4752
> local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(108194)
> 
> if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(108194) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
> return 47528
> elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Asphyxiate is on CD then choose mind freeze
> ...


Not exactly. Heres the snippet of what those 2 returns:
start - The value of GetTime() at the moment the cooldown began, or 0 if the spell is ready (number)
duration - The length of the cooldown, or 0 if the spell is ready (number) 

sStart and mStart can work fine to tell if it is off cooldown, but to check how much time is left on the cooldown, you will have to do:
local mfCD = mfStart + mfDuration - GetTime()
local sCD = sStart + sDuration - GetTime()
local mfTimeLeft = length of cooldown - 1.5 -- < CHANGE THIS TO THE RIGHT VALUE, DON'T FORGET
local sTimeLeft = length of cooldown - 1.5 -- < CHANGE THIS TO THE RIGHT VALUE, DON'T FORGET

and then do:
if ( GetSpellCooldown(4752 == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(108194) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration < sTimeLeft ) then --if Asphyxiate is on CD then choose mind freeze
return 47528
elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration < mTimeLeft ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate
return 108194
end

I see what you are doing and that's the way I would do it. You don't want it to blow all at once on one spell because of lag, so you make sure to give the spells a little bit of time on the Cooldown. Again, this is how I would do it. I don't think it would work the way you want it since Duration only returns the length of the cooldown for that given spell.

EDIT* If Nerder uses it that way, then I guess it would work. I thought Duration was a fixed number, guess I was wrong C.c lol

----------


## qzt

the CD of strangulate wos 1 min. Asphyxiate instead as 30 sec does it affect the interrupt profile from working?

----------


## Nerder

> Not exactly. Heres the snippet of what those 2 returns:
> start - The value of GetTime() at the moment the cooldown began, or 0 if the spell is ready (number)
> duration - The length of the cooldown, or 0 if the spell is ready (number) 
> 
> sStart and mStart can work fine to tell if it is off cooldown, but to check how much time is left on the cooldown, you will have to do:
> local mfCD = mfStart + mfDuration - GetTime()
> local sCD = sStart + sDuration - GetTime()
> local mfTimeLeft = length of cooldown - 1.5 -- < CHANGE THIS TO THE RIGHT VALUE, DON'T FORGET
> local sTimeLeft = length of cooldown - 1.5 -- < CHANGE THIS TO THE RIGHT VALUE, DON'T FORGET
> ...


Anything over 1.5 of a duration is actually on a CD, the ICD at most is 1.5 so if its over, the spell is on CD. No need to add all that extra stuff for the sTimeLeft and what not

All thats saying is if theres more then 1.5 seconds on CD, which no matter what if its cast it will be.

----------


## qzt

oh i just noticed something now. Nerder why length of cooldown - 1.5 ? Strangulate as 1 min CD

----------


## Nerder

> oh i just noticed something now. Nerder why length of cooldown - 1.5 ? Strangulate as 1 min CD


It's saying greater then the CD of 1.5...

What you are seeing is the GCD (Global Cooldown) which is by default 1.5 seconds long (without any haste). I know most interrupt spells arent messed with when casting other spells, but if asphyxiate or strangulate are, you want to see if they're > 1.5 as anything less then 1.5 will return on CD even if you didnt actually cast it

----------


## qzt

ok understand, thanks dude

----------


## qzt

I forwarded the data, but the profile does not function, why does it never work when i do something :Mad:

----------


## Nerder

> I forwarded the data, but the profile does not function, why does it never work when i do something


Make sure that you close all your if statements and what not. any extra or less "end" will make it not work

this is my full "initialize" ability my modded DK one



```
if xelperInterruptInit == nil then
    --TestComment
    xelperInterruptInit = true
    function PQR_InterruptSpell()
        local _, playerClass = UnitClass("player")
        
        if playerClass == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            local mfStart, mfDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47528)
            local sStart, sDuration = GetSpellCooldown(47476)

            if ( GetSpellCooldown(47528) == 0 and GetSpellCooldown(47476) == 0 ) then --If both arent on CD then choose mind freeze
                return 47528
            elseif ( sStart > 0 and sDuration > 1.5 ) then --if Strangulate is on CD then choose mind freeze
                return 47528
            elseif ( mfStart > 0 and mfDuration > 1.5 ) then -- if mindfreeze is on cd then choose strangulate
                return 47476
            end
        elseif playerClass == "DRUID" then
            local catForm = UnitBuffID("player", 768)
            if catForm ~= nil then
                return 80965
            else
                return 80964
            end
        elseif playerClass == "HUNTER" then
            return 34490
        elseif playerClass == "MAGE" then
            return 2139
        elseif playerClass == "PALADIN" then
            return 96231
        elseif playerClass == "PRIEST" then
            return 15487
        elseif playerClass == "ROGUE" then
            return 1766
        elseif playerClass == "SHAMAN" then
            return 57994
        elseif playerClass == "WARLOCK" then
            return 19647
        elseif playerClass == "WARRIOR" then
            return 6552
        else
            return 0
        end
    end
end
```

Just change the ID's for the strangulate/Asphyxiate

----------


## qzt

if i change the id it dosent work at all, if i use the one you gave me it works-.- how strange is it

----------


## kickmydog

> Hey, quick question. I'm using a slightly modified version of Sheuron's old prot warrior tanking profile, and i was wondering what might cause it not to run against primordius adds? So far it functions against all other bosses and adds, just not the slimes.


You might want to check if those adds actually get into combat. If I remember Sheuron's profiles they check if a mob is in combat with you, and not if you are in combat. This means if those adds are not in combat with you the rotation turns off. There is a list somewhere in the rotation that has a load of different mob names where combat is not checked for. Simply add the ooze name into that list to fix it.

----------


## blacknightlll

hey has the offsets been updated yet? still getting edit mode

----------


## monopoly8

> In fact the version number did not change.. don't know why it would not work for others but here it's working flawlessly. Using Offsets provided by Sacred on this thread on April 8th.
> 
> Originally Posted by Sacred 
> Enjoy. 16826.xml
> Code:
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> ...


for future patches and updates on offsets just check in here if its not working and look back a few pages sometimes, usually someones posted the, what you do is open the offset folder for pqr and edit one(any) of the older offset files and rename it to the current offsets, and replace the previous code with this code. this is ofund on page 623/624

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hey has the offsets been updated yet? still getting edit mode


There is offsets if you look a few pages back, really easy to fix.

----------


## boxo

> You might want to check if those adds actually get into combat. If I remember Sheuron's profiles they check if a mob is in combat with you, and not if you are in combat. This means if those adds are not in combat with you the rotation turns off. There is a list somewhere in the rotation that has a load of different mob names where combat is not checked for. Simply add the ooze name into that list to fix it.


Awesome! For anyone else, it's in the data file under function SpecialAggro. thanks. +rep

----------


## greaver77

Can anyone tell me how to fix xinterrupter for warrior to use pummle and Disrupting shout ? I can get it to use pum but not disrupting shout any help would be great Thanks.

----------


## boxo

> Can anyone tell me how to fix xinterrupter for warrior to use pummle and Disrupting shout ? I can get it to use pum but not disrupting shout any help would be great Thanks.


if you open up the interrupt file, under initialize, you can replace "return 6552" with...

if select(2,GetSpellCooldown(6552)) ~= 0
then return 102060
else return 6552

and i think that should work.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

stealth hotfix 5mins ago?

edit: nvm, random profile just died. apparently

----------


## Edsaxe

anyone got a pally cleanse that won't dispel Vampiric Touch

----------


## imdasandman

> anyone got a pally cleanse that won't dispel Vampiric Touch


You could setup a custom cleanse ability that will only cleanse specific spells. But you would have to plug in all the spell id's your self.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Edsaxe

> You could setup a custom cleanse ability that will only cleanse specific spells. But you would have to plug in all the spell id's your self.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Using this atm

--buff = { 109325, 104599, 104601, 104600, 103434, 96328, 96325, 96326, 92876, 92877, 92878, 86788 }
local candispel = 1

--for i,v in ipairs(buff) do
-- if UnitDebuffID(members[1].Unit,v) then candispel = nil end
--end

local i = 1
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[1].Unit, i)
while buff do
if bufftype == "Magic"
--or bufftype == "Curse"
and UnitIsFriend("player",members[1].Unit)
and candispel ~= nil
then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true end
i = i + 1;
buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[1].Unit, i)
end

Edit: Might have found it
and not HaveDebuff(members[i].Unit,34914,0)

----------


## crystal_tech

> You could setup a custom cleanse ability that will only cleanse specific spells. But you would have to plug in all the spell id's your self.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


or you could just add in spell ids in the settings box of pqr to only interrupt them.

----------


## osbornx22

Anyone knows how to loop over every enemy in random oder rated battlegrounds? For example, if i want to check if one of the enemies is casting and then kick:



```
for x = 1, 10 do
  local tar = "bg"..x
  if isKickable(tar) then
      kick()
  end
end
```

I know for arena the enemy can reached throw "arena1", "arena2", etc., but there is nothing like this for rated battlegrounds?

An other idea is, to get the names over scoreboard an then set the unit as focus by name, but i found no way to set focus enemies by name  :Frown:

----------


## Jettand

Is there any solid disc profiles yet? I've been searching for months. I've tried a lot of them out but they just don't do the job.
I need it for PvP, but any good Disc profile would work, one that has cooldown and holy fire/smite toggle.

Also is there any place that should how the SVN works, I don't know how to download from it..
Team Nova for example, I try https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and download through rotation editor, and it says invalid URL, please enter a valid URL.
Am I doing something wrong or is my PQR broken. I've been very onfused about this for a long time and I can't find a SVN help page on how to use. Thanks!

----------


## CodeMyLife

Try tortoiseSVN. Install it and you will have a shell extension that will show when you right click a folder you will be able to "SVN Checkout" that address.

----------


## paintpauller

> Is there any solid disc profiles yet? I've been searching for months. I've tried a lot of them out but they just don't do the job.
> I need it for PvP, but any good Disc profile would work, one that has cooldown and holy fire/smite toggle.
> 
> Also is there any place that should how the SVN works, I don't know how to download from it..
> Team Nova for example, I try https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and download through rotation editor, and it says invalid URL, please enter a valid URL.
> Am I doing something wrong or is my PQR broken. I've been very confused about this for a long time and I can't find a SVN help page on how to use. Thanks!





> Try tortoiseSVN. Install it and you will have a shell extension that will show when you right click a folder you will be able to "SVN Checkout" that address.



you could also just take out the "s" from "https://..." and use it in the rotation downloader.

example: "http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-project/subversion/nodes/116/trunk/Profiles/HUNTER/Nova%20%5BSurvival%5D_HUNTER_Abilities.xml"
would download both the ability and rotation xmls of the nova survival hunter! this might also download the nova data files at the same time as the other 2 depending how they have it set up.

hope this helps out everyone trying to download SVN profiles =p, no need for a SVN program!

----------


## kevinnash79

PQR broken again?

----------


## ktsiak

idd something happened, at first i thought it was some updated data files i downloaded but it seems not working at this time

----------


## Timekill

> PQR broken again?


Look on page 623 for updated offsets

----------


## ktsiak

ah thnx m8 for the answer ,but it seems i already had the updated version and suddenly pqr stops functioning and just stack.

just to let ppl with same prob know, i restarted my pc and pqr worked again perfectly.dont rly know waht is causing this

----------


## CodeMyLife

> ah thnx m8 for the answer ,but it seems i already had the updated version and suddenly pqr stops functioning and just stack.
> 
> just to let ppl with same prob know, i restarted my pc and pqr worked again perfectly.dont rly know waht is causing this


I'm not having issues with PQR itself actually but it seems to make errors in my c++ redist stuff too. Never had that kind of error before, just in the last week, I tought at first that I was probably breaking it myself while testing stuffs around... But maybe this is related so. 

Not whining just sharing  :Smile: 

Oh and thx for the hint paintpauller!

----------


## xwiz

Hey guys I was seeing what you all thought was the "best" script to use. Im just looking to see which class/script yields the highest dps. Any opinions are cool just trying to see where a good place to start would be

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey guys I was seeing what you all thought was the "best" script to use. Im just looking to see which class/script yields the highest dps. Any opinions are cool just trying to see where a good place to start would be


Welcome, you can find that out yourself by testing the profiles out:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Barratt2rika

Please do some searching before making posts.

----------


## boxo

quick question about writing a rotation with toggles. Ripping off Sheuron's code, there is:



```
GroupInfo() 
CastClick() 
ModSwitch(IsLeftAltKeyDown(),"canAOE","\124cFFD4D4D4Single target","\124cFF3BB0FFArea of Effect") 
ModSwitch(IsRightShiftKeyDown(),"dontSB","\124cFF4FF763Shield Block enabled","\124cFFF74F4FShield Block disabled") 
ModSwitch(IsRightAltKeyDown(),"dontCD","\124cFF4FF763Cooldowns enabled","\124cFFF74F4FCooldowns disabled")
```

So, if I wanted to do a similar thing in another profile, do i just have to define "modswitch(isleftaltkeydown(),"AOE")" and then add "if AOE..." to aoe abilities?

----------


## WWF

R\L Alt, Ctrl, Shift, mousebutton(x), how to use other buttons like F1-12 and abc...?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> R\L Alt, Ctrl, Shift, mousebutton(x), how to use other buttons like F1-12 and abc...?


If I recall correctly we are able to use WoW's own modifier-buttons, some profiles make macros to queue abilities in which can be used by any key ofc.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Personally I'm using in-game macros that I bind to a key in the keybinds in-game. To achieve this, you will need a Nova Data and Init if i could say.

There's my AoE Toggle macro script. As I said, it will not work alone. You will need some functions to make it work but for exemple, most of the actual Nova profiles would support this.

Credits goes to Team Nova for this code.




> SLASH_AOE1 = "/aoe"
> function SlashCmdList.AOE(msg, editbox)
> if not GetCVarBool("Nova_AoE") then
> if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then
> PQR_WriteToChat("|cffFF78A0Area of Effect.")
> PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "CodeMyLife AoE", nil, "CC3399")
> end
> SetCVar("Nova_AoE", 1)
> else
> ...


I hope this will give you ideas. A thing is sure, binding any key is actually possible.

----------


## DiabloFan

> quick question about writing a rotation with toggles. Ripping off Sheuron's code, there is:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GroupInfo() 
> CastClick() 
> ModSwitch(IsLeftAltKeyDown(),"canAOE","\124cFFD4D4D4Single target","\124cFF3BB0FFArea of Effect") 
> ModSwitch(IsRightShiftKeyDown(),"dontSB","\124cFF4FF763Shield Block enabled","\124cFFF74F4FShield Block disabled") 
> ...


Sheuron's profiles use a frame to display text such as "Rotation paused" instead of just printing to chat. Modswitch is the function for said frames. For a simpler solution you can just use something similar to what Team Nova does in some of their profiles. Credit to them for this code.



```

if modtime == nil then
    modtime = 0
end
 if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and GetTime() - modtime > 1 then
    modtime = GetTime()
    if UseAOE then
        UseAOE = nil
        PQR_WriteToChat("AoE: \124cFFE61515Disabled")
    else
        UseAOE = true
        PQR_WriteToChat("AoE: \124cFF15E615Enabled")
    end
end 


```

Then you just add this line to any abilities that you want to be used for AOE only.



```

if UseAOE then 


```

The other way to do it is to use PQR_SwapRotation which means you can have completely separate rotations for single target and AOE though I find keeping them to a single profile to be preferable. It's a little harder to set up overall but it's cleaner.

----------


## boxo

> snip


Actually, that's exactly what i was looking for. I'm jsut trying to put together a simple profile that uses toggles similar to sheuron's.

----------


## DiabloFan

> Actually, that's exactly what i was looking for. I'm jsut trying to put together a simple profile that uses toggles similar to sheuron's.


If you want to use Sheuron's code to display a frame rather than write to chat you'd want to use this with Sheuron's modswitch function.



```

Modswitch(Key, Variable, Message1, Message2) 


```

So it'd look like:



```

Modswitch(IsLeftAltKeyDown(), "ThisIsMyVariable", "Variable activated", "Variable deactivated") 


```

Message1 and Message2 are the messages displayed on the frame when activating or deactivating the switch. Then it's just a simple case of checking for the variable which in this case you'd do.



```

if ThisIsMyVariable then    blabblaend 


```

But if you don't want to use the frame you're better off just using something like the Nova code as it works in pretty much the same way.

----------


## Zeef

When I start my PQR everything is fine, i can load profiles and whatever, iam running wow in 32bit mode and i see my character name but when i start the rotation (with alt+x) both Wow and PQR crash, anyone has the same prblem?


Edit: i use a 50 SV hunter with a SV Hunter rotation

----------


## firepong

> When I start my PQR everything is fine, i can load profiles and whatever, iam running wow in 32bit mode and i see my character name but when i start the rotation (with alt+x) both Wow and PQR crash, anyone has the same prblem?
> 
> 
> Edit: i use a 50 SV hunter with a SV Hunter rotation


Most likely the wrong offsets. Use the ones posted on the last page by whoever posted them. Some of the stuff will make it seem like PQR is working, but in reality, it just does what yours is doing right now.

----------


## expunge

Someone get the new offsets! lol

----------


## firepong

> Someone get the new offsets! lol


New offsets have been posted a few pages back and have been quoted on every page after since. Might help to go look there C.c

----------


## expunge

> New offsets have been posted a few pages back and have been quoted on every page after since. Might help to go look there C.c


Actually I screwed up and thought it patched last night. My mistake!

----------


## Mavmins

can anyone tell me why i cant check if immolate is in range ?

IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(34 :Cool: ), "focus") returns Empty Result, so does every other SpellID for immolate

IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(???)), "focus") for other spells works just fine

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I've found some spells don't return range info, I usually use a spell with the same or close to the same range in those events.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mavmins

yeah i just fudged it with another SpellID with the same range, wierd !

----------


## Tyron1989

hi guys,

I've been searching for an hour now and cant seem to get any shaman profile i find to work. i'm looking for a elemental/restro build for this all i get up is huge errors 

Any help would be grateful  :Big Grin:  


COPY OF ERROR 

"Message: [string "function SpecialAggro(t)..."]:106: attempt to call global 'GetNumRaidMembers' (a nil value)
Time: 04/17/13 18:54:12
Count: 4456
Stack: [string "function SpecialAggro(t)..."]:106: in function `HealEngine'
[string "if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_xrn.lua") then ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = <table> {
low = 0
tanks = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'GetNumRaidMembers' (a nil value)"

----------


## deathndecay

I would donate 50$ for a 64 bit version of PqR that is updated when the 32bit is

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> hi guys,
> 
> I've been searching for an hour now and cant seem to get any shaman profile i find to work. i'm looking for a elemental/restro build for this all i get up is huge errors 
> 
> Any help would be grateful  
> 
> 
> COPY OF ERROR 
> 
> ...


GetNumRaidMembers() isn't used anymore, use GetNumGroupMembers()

----------


## Nixo

> I would donate 50$ for a 64 bit version of PqR that is updated when the 32bit is


50$ from me 2 :>

----------


## manw

can someone make offsets for 5.3 PTR please ?

----------


## Guinness

Considering that there hasn't been a memory dump from the 64 bit version in the memory section, if ever, in a long time, the chances of getting that are probably less than 0.1%.

----------


## maxfx

I cant seem to have 32bit work let alone..64 did they finally released a pqr version for current patch?

----------


## forceshield

maxfx, this is a repost from earlier quite a few pages back - so don't thank me - whoever originally posted it is the real hero. 
Always try to Click Download offsets button also..

Save to Offsets_16826.xml inside PQR\Offsets folder



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16826</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC70E8F</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xEAEAA8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEAEC25</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xD50F26</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x75b00</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4e4be0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## iceymot

Hi all,

i've got a problem with the code below, when i enable "Skip Unknown" in PQR, even though the spell is in my spellbook and the spell id listed there is correct, it seems to skip it in the rotation. I even tried by adding "IsSpellKnown" and it does the same thing. My rogue is around lvl 70+. Would anyone know why its causing this issue?


Rogue - Cast Dispatch. if Blindside proc is up.
Dispatch: 111240
Blindside: 121152
Blindside buff: 121153

if IsSpellKnown(111240) and PQR_SpellAvailable(111240) then
if UnitBuffID("player", 121153) then return true end
end

----------


## Enragerx

> Hi all,
> 
> i've got a problem with the code below, when i enable "Skip Unknown" in PQR, even though the spell is in my spellbook and the spell id listed there is correct, it seems to skip it in the rotation. I even tried by adding "IsSpellKnown" and it does the same thing. My rogue is around lvl 70+. Would anyone know why its causing this issue?
> 
> 
> Rogue - Cast Dispatch. if Blindside proc is up.
> Dispatch: 111240
> Blindside: 121152
> Blindside buff: 121153
> ...



try this..



```
if (IsSpellKnown(111240) and PQR_SpellAvailable(111240)) 
then
    if UnitBuffID("player", 121153) 
    then 
        return true 
    end
end
```

and be sure you are adding the spell i.d. below skip unknown, if that doesn't work try UnitBuffID("player", 121152)

----------


## Nerder

As per my profile without the custom functions just put...

if IsPlayerSpell (111240) == true then
if UnitBuffID ("player", 121153) ~=nil then
CastSpellByName (GetSpellInfo (111240), "target")
end
end

If you dont have dispatch then the spell check will return false and itll be skipped
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## iceymot

thank you. i'm guessing at 90 don't have to worry bout it?

----------


## Gabbz

I am working on a framework for profiles and at the moment i am trying to compile in different functionality. I am of course borrowing alot from all of you good developers out here.

At the moment i am trying to make create functionality for the user to cast spells manually using foundation from Rubims profile. However i get an error stating that i am trying to access restricted blizzard api. If i remove all addons it works but as soon as i use any, Skada, Elvui etc it gives me an error. Any ideas how to get around this?

Br
Gabbz


```
SLASH_rcast1 = "/rcast"
ManualSpell = nil
ManualTarget = nil
function SlashCmdList.rcast(rcast, editbox)
	if rcast then
		local spell, target = rcast:match("^(%S*)%s*(.-)$"); --Divide up the message in spell and target, should add more for example macro or a seperate command?
		--check if there already is a spell to be cast manually
		if ManualSpell then
			print("Already spell in queue")
		else
			ManualSpell = spell
			if target then
				ManualTarget = target
			end
			print("|cff00ffffQueue: |r" .. GetSpellInfo(ManualSpell).. "(" .. ManualSpell .. ")")
			print(" Target selected is " ..ManualTarget)
		end
	else
		 print("Usage: /rcast spellid <target>")
	end
	--if CheckSpell ~= 0 then
	--	print("|cff00ffffQueue: |r" .. GetSpellInfo(CheckSpell).. "(" .. CheckSpell .. ")")
	--	PQR_SendText("Queue",CheckSpell)
	--else print("|cff00ffffRemoved: |r" .. GetSpellInfo(LastCheckSpell).. "(" .. LastCheckSpell .. ")")
	--	PQR_SendText("Standby") end
end

--Function to check if there is something the user want to do manually
-- Shoudl return, spell, target and macro but only spell is handled at the moment.
-- Target is hardcoded to "target"
-- Should be enhanced to be able to cast spell when available, such as cds, facing, etc.
function ManualCast()
	if ManualSpell then -- We have a spell that the user want to use
		--if SpellValidation(ManualSpell, "target") then
			return ManualSpell, "target"
		end
	--end
	return nil, nil, nil
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats a great idea Gabbz, I love to be able to precast things like Shield Block or Shield Barrier via PQR spellqueue through a rcast. 
Would love to make it possible for my Paladin as well, using Averykeys Prot-paladin profile (which works great, just modified it to stay in seal of insight).

----------


## Nov17

I am looking to level up something. Anyone has a profile to suggest leveling 1-90? Preferably something that you also used while leveling.

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone have the code for the following

Optical Blast	Level 90
20 Energy	40 yd range
Instant	24 sec cooldown
Requires level 52
Blasts the enemy with lasers, dealing 18 (+ 14% of SpellPower) Shadow damage and silencing the enemy for 3 sec.

If used on a casting target, it will counter the enemy's spellcast, preventing any spell from that school of magic from being cast for 6 sec.


The checks I guess would be that the pet has 20 energy and that the pet's target is casting a spell.

----------


## Edsaxe

Also anyone have the code for these

Twilight Ward (with 4 piece)
Blood Horror

Would like Twilight Ward to cast whenever not active.
Would like Blood Horror to cast whenever not active and 
- target/mouseover/focus is in melee range and
- life >25%.

----------


## cpowroks

Just updated my Ele/Enhance profiles
[PQR] Cpoworks's PQR profiles

----------


## scottoski

Not sure what the problem is, but constantly crashing, sometimes more then other times. This has started since the last set of offsets were changed, but seems to me if I dont use to PQR and I run the game in 64bit it runs fine. Any suggestions?? Not sure what to do ty!!!

----------


## travis2861

Would there be an easy way to calculate time to death? wracking my brain pretty hard =/

----------


## troxxer

> Would there be an easy way to calculate time to death? wracking my brain pretty hard =/




```
---------------------------- TIME TO DIE
PlayerCombat		= UnitAffectingCombat("player")

TimeToDie = 999999
if UnitExists("target")
and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == 1
and PlayerCombat then
	if (guid ~= UnitGUID("target")) or (guid == UnitGUID("target") and UnitHealth("target") == _firstLifeMax) then
		guid = UnitGUID("target")
		_firstLife = UnitHealth("target")
		_firstLifeMax = UnitHealthMax("target")
		_firstTime = GetTime()
	end             
_currentLife = UnitHealth("target")
_currentTime = GetTime()
timeDiff = _currentTime - _firstTime
hpDiff = _firstLife - _currentLife
	if hpDiff > 0 then
		fullTime = timeDiff*_firstLifeMax/hpDiff
		pastFirstTime = (_firstLifeMax - _firstLife)*timeDiff/hpDiff
		calcTime = _firstTime - pastFirstTime + fullTime - _currentTime
		if calcTime < 1 then
			calcTime = 1
		end
   	TimeToDie = calcTime
	end
	if hpDiff <= 0 then
		guid = UnitGUID("target")
		_firstLife = UnitHealth("target")
		_firstLifeMax = UnitHealth("target")
		_firstTime = GetTime()
	end

-- dummy
	if UnitHealthMax("target") == 1 then
		TimeToDie = 99
	end
end
```

----------


## Thiraas

Anybody got an idea why PQR is constantly crashing my WoW since today?

----------


## cpowroks

If anyone want to know the time till you are energy caped here you go.
timeToCap = (UnitPowerMax("player") - UnitPower("player")) / GetPowerRegen()

Just thought it would be useful.

----------


## thenthelies

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-donation.html (Need Storm, Earth, and Fire WW Monk tracking code ($20 donation))

Posting this thread here in case one of you pro coders want to help me out for $20.

----------


## luac

Edit: Figured out what was causing it. Because if you don't have target that you can cast power word shield on same time having weakened soul debuff on yourself then power word shield is grayed out as not available. So it work as meant to as long I have party1 targeted by my priest, if I don't have target that I can cast shield on and same time weakened soul on my priest then it as if spell wasn't available even if target unit could get new shield.

Is this bug or am I missing something?
I have nothing else in rotation since this was confusing hell out of me.

Just simple:


```
PQR_CustomTarget = "party1"
return true
```

It should cast power word shield on party1 and it work like that unless I cast power word shield on myself then it simply stop until weakened soul is over on my priest before casting shield again on party1.




```
<Ability>
<Name>PW:Shield</Name>
<Default>false</Default>
<SpellID>17</SpellID>
<Actions/>
<Lua>PQR_CustomTarget = &quot;party1&quot; return true</Lua>
<RecastDelay>100</RecastDelay>
<Target>Custom</Target>
<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>
<SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown>
</Ability>
```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is this bug or am I missing something?
> I have nothing else in rotation since this was confusing hell out of me.
> 
> Just simple:
> 
> 
> ```
> PQR_CustomTarget = "party1"
> return true
> ...


I don't like or use PQR's default cast functions, it works for some classes, but not for all.

Try setting SkipUnknown to False

----------


## Weird0

any plans making a version for 1.12.1  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> If anyone want to know the time till you are energy caped here you go.
> timeToCap = (UnitPowerMax("player") - UnitPower("player")) / GetPowerRegen()
> 
> Just thought it would be useful.


did 100 for max, 4 for current, and 4 for regen (about what hunters get) and got 24

seems correct

----------


## travis2861

Just posted about a mash up fury profile that I stitched together if your interested: Link here

----------


## Decaed

PQInterface has just randomly started crashing. Rather it just gets blocked by the Blizzard UI. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Nov17

PQR leveling profiles.

I am pretty sure they would appeal to lots of players.

A coder could create a level 1 alt. Look at what levels they get important abilities and do the profiles accordingly.

Like for example:

Warlock 1-10 rotation
Warlock 10-25 rotation
Warlock 25-46 rotation

etc etc

I would donate for a sophisticated leveling profile. It seems once I started using PQR i got lazy and I can't play the proper way anymore.
Thoughts? Opinions?

----------


## Taran32

> PQR leveling profiles.
> 
> I am pretty sure they would appeal to lots of players.
> 
> A coder could create a level 1 alt. Look at what levels they get important abilities and do the profiles accordingly.
> 
> Like for example:
> 
> Warlock 1-10 rotation
> ...


A lot of them work at lower levels. You usually just have to get to level 10 for them to function that way. It might be more so that the older ones did this, but I seem to recall leveling a Warlock, Shadow Priest, Mage, Hunter, and Warrior on profiles that I currently use at level 90. 

For the Priest, Mage, and Hunter profiles, check out Sheepmoon's thread. The profiles are a bit outdated and need fine tuning (see page 305 of this thread I believe for fixes) but they should work. 

For the warrior profile, you might want to check out Cokx. I think I used that one, but it might have been an older one. I don't believe Rubim's will work for leveling DKs, but there should be other options there too. All in all, your best bet is to try to use the profiles first thing, and then try again at level 10 if they don't function. If they work, great. If they don't, start exploring other profiles from other writers to see if you can use those to level a few ranges, then switch to your preferred profile later. Best of luck!

----------


## travis2861

@*solva*
The easiest way I would think to do this is do a check for IsPlayerSpell() or just do a level check of the player for the level you learn it at.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> @*solva*
> The easiest way I would think to do this is do a check for IsPlayerSpell() or just do a level check of the player for the level you learn it at.


I find IsUsableSpell() better to use.

----------


## southernmale

Please can somebody link a pvp blood dk rotation for pqr

----------


## travis2861

Updated my Fury warrior profile link in the sig or right here for the lazy =P

----------


## slyy09

been using pqr all day and its just randomly stopped working ? everytime i try load any profile it just crashes pqr cant figure out why i have changed nothing from this morning

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone know a dk profile making use of double conversion?

----------


## Stanley41now

To request help with all of Team Nova's current Profiles in 5.0.4, please go to -

----------


## paintpauller

does anyone know why UnitFactionGroup("player") is returning "Horde Horde" or "Alliance Alliance" and not "Horde" or "Alliance" ?

----------


## TheOzman

> does anyone know why UnitFactionGroup("player") is returning "Horde Horde" or "Alliance Alliance" and not "Horde" or "Alliance" ?




```
englishFaction, localizedFaction = UnitFactionGroup(unit)
```

First one will always be either "Horde" or "Alliance", second one depends which localization your client is using.

----------


## paintpauller

> ```
> englishFaction, localizedFaction = UnitFactionGroup(unit)
> ```
> 
> First one will always be either "Horde" or "Alliance", second one depends which localization your client is using.


ya i understand that, the other day it started to return "Horde Horde" or "Alliance Alliance" and its confusing me lol

----------


## Edsaxe

> Anyone know a dk profile making use of double conversion?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ond-macro.html (DK 6% Conversion heal per second macro)

Been trying to get this to work using RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo(Conversion)) but it's not working.

Gonna try ...Conversion, "player" now

----------


## Ninjaderp

> PQInterface has just randomly started crashing. Rather it just gets blocked by the Blizzard UI. Anyone else having this issue?


Nope, works just fine for me.

----------


## firepong

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ond-macro.html (DK 6% Conversion heal per second macro)
> 
> Been trying to get this to work using RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo(Conversion)) but it's not working.
> 
> Gonna try ...Conversion, "player" now


Use the spellID instead of the name, makes life a whole lot easier. It also makes it universal for all localized WoW clients C.c

P.S. Put quotes (") or apostrophe (') around Conversion if you really wanna use it that way. For example: RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo("Conversion")) or RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo('Conversion'))

----------


## paintpauller

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ond-macro.html (DK 6% Conversion heal per second macro)
> 
> Been trying to get this to work using RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo(Conversion)) but it's not working.
> 
> Gonna try ...Conversion, "player" now


this should work


```

RunMacroText("/cast !"..GetSpellInfo(119975)) 


```

Edit: firepong beat me to it =p

----------


## phasechange

I'd like to know the code to check the time left on a buff or debuff before returning a statement true or false. Can someone provide said code? +rep

----------


## averykey

Hey guys, not sure why I am getting an error on horridon. The whole profile seems to stop on him, but works on his adds. Can someone take a look?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...etsimcraft.rar

mage - frost/fire/arcane
warrior - fury/arms/prot
paladin - prot/ret/holy
monk wind/brew 
all coming out soon, sorry it took so long, lots of real life stuff and I also put a ton of work into them, went to simcraft and copied the rotations then went to all the theory crafting forums and adjusted the rotations.

----------


## WWF

something happened again, PQR 2.2.0 uses 50% of the CPU and three times more memory than usually
PQR 2.1.0 works normally, but with this version i can't use PQR_UnitDistance(), with what function it is possible to replace it?


```
-- Ionization
function RangeCheck()
	group = "raid"
	for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
		if PQR_UnitDistance("player", group..i) <= 4 then return true	else	return false end
	end
end
if UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil and RangeCheck() == false and not isMoving then
        if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783)) end
end
```

----------


## jontemann

How do I get the PQR to start attacking? I press alt + X and it says it loaded in the chat but it still does nothing?

I downloaded pqr, downloaded a profile and started a x32bit wow. Chose my character and pressex alt x, nothing happens? it only does lightning shield.

----------


## paintpauller

> something happened again, PQR 2.2.0 uses 50% of the CPU and three times more memory than usually
> PQR 2.1.0 works normally, but with this version i can't use PQR_UnitDistance(), with what function it is possible to replace it?
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Ionization
> function RangeCheck()
>     group = "raid"
>     for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
> ...


you could use something like this...


```

function CheckDistance(unit1,unit2)    local x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)    local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)        return sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 )end 


```

however this will only work with "player","partyN" or "raidN" because of the way GetPlayerMapPosition is restricted.

**credit for code goes to Team Nova**

hope this helps,
-Paint

----------


## Ninjaderp

> How do I get the PQR to start attacking? I press alt + X and it says it loaded in the chat but it still does nothing?
> 
> I downloaded pqr, downloaded a profile and started a x32bit wow. Chose my character and pressex alt x, nothing happens? it only does lightning shield.


Most PQR-profiles require you to get in combat yourself by attacking the target, did you try that?  :Smile: 

@Avery good to hear from you, been playing my pally more and more lately and Im using your prot-profile with haste-build at the moment ^^

----------


## shuklu

Anyone have or are willing to make a MAXdps mistweaver profile? To run fast dungeon runs with. Basicly maximal dps, but changes to healingfocus when people are under 50% hp  :Smile:

----------


## WWF

> you could use something like this...
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function CheckDistance(unit1,unit2) 
> 
> 
> ```


thanks, it works, but returns values like 0.011567849418864 ~ max heal range ~ 40 yards? so one yard is equal 0.0003?

----------


## thenthelies

Does someone happen to know why UnitChannelInfo("player") isn't working? didn't blizzard break it or something? it was working in cata for me

I'm working on my PvP destro profile and I'm trying to get a drain life to "/stopcasting" if I'm healed...

Here's a test ability:


```

   if UnitChannelInfo("player") then         RunMacroText("/stopcasting")   end   if UnitCastingInfo("player") then         RunMacroText("/stopcasting")   end 


```

If you cast something with a cast time to completion (UnitCastingInfo("player")), it will stop

but if you cast a channel (UnitChannelInfo("player")) it won't do squat  :Frown: 

any ideas?

----------


## WWF

> any ideas?


ablility set: Cancel Cannel True
if UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(115175) then
SpellStopCasting()
end

----------


## thenthelies

d'oh! not having cancel channel true... so stupid!

thanks!

----------


## Subversor

Is there a 64 bit version of PQR available?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> d'oh! not having cancel channel true... so stupid!
> 
> thanks!


You can also shorten this and not use RunMacro:



```
if UnitCastingInfo("player")
		or UnitChannelInfo("player") then
	SpellStopCasting()
end
```

----------


## saga3180

> Hey guys, not sure why I am getting an error on horridon. The whole profile seems to stop on him, but works on his adds. Can someone take a look?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...etsimcraft.rar
> 
> mage - frost/fire/arcane
> warrior - fury/arms/prot
> paladin - prot/ret/holy
> monk wind/brew 
> all coming out soon, sorry it took so long, lots of real life stuff and I also put a ton of work into them, went to simcraft and copied the rotations then went to all the theory crafting forums and adjusted the rotations.


Im so excited these are coming out soon!

----------


## travis2861

Updated my Fury warrior profile again link in my sig or here for the lazy =P



```
v1.2.0
-Added Synapse Springs
-Added Herbalism: Lifeblood
-Added Racials
-Added new toggle "CD usage on Right shift"
```

----------


## paintpauller

> thanks, it works, but returns values like 0.011567849418864 ~ max heal range ~ 40 yards? so one yard is equal 0.0003?


last i used it it worked just the same as PQR_UnitDistance as far as what it returns. based on the #'s you are getting i suspect that you are trying to use it to check some one thats not in your raid/party. unit1 and unit2 MUST be "player", "party1", "party2", "party3", "party4", "party5", "raid1", "raid2", "raid3", so on up to "raid40".
any other unit you pass to _CheckDistance__(__unit1__,__unit2__)_ will return strange #'s like you are getting.
the reason for this is GetPlayerMapPosition()will only work for those unites and will return 0,0 for any thing else like "target" or "someUnitName" even if the "someUnitName" is in your party/raid.

i was getting the same #'s back when i tried to use it to check the distance to a Quest NPC, it had my cords but not the NPC because it was getting 0,0 from GetPlayerMapPosition("random_NPC_name")

hope this helps and fixes your problem. =D
-Paint

----------


## paintpauller

> Hey guys, not sure why I am getting an error on horridon. The whole profile seems to stop on him, but works on his adds. Can someone take a look?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...etsimcraft.rar
> 
> mage - frost/fire/arcane
> warrior - fury/arms/prot
> paladin - prot/ret/holy
> monk wind/brew 
> all coming out soon, sorry it took so long, lots of real life stuff and I also put a ton of work into them, went to simcraft and copied the rotations then went to all the theory crafting forums and adjusted the rotations.


Very excited to see what you have for your new Ret profile, went back to using it not to long ago and have been very pleased with its results and was going to try to improve some things ES to be specific to work with our 2 BIS trinkets (spark, feather) but seeing this i think i will wait to see what you come up with =D.

already ported my double jeopardy code into your priority logic so let me know if you want it to save some time.

wish i could help but im still new to coding and PQR that being said i will give it a look and see if i cant find out what's causing it to spit out errors on him... the joy of LFR Q's just to leave after the second boss and re Q =/

----------


## WWF

> you are trying to use it to check some one thats not in your raid/party.


no, it's always returns 0,0 out of raid\group.
my final version is


```

function RangeCheck()    group = "raid"     yard = 0.0003     d = 0     p = 0     for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do        local x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")        local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(group..i)        d = sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 )/yard        if d <= 6 then p = 1 end    end    if p ~= 0 then        return true    else        return false    endendif UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil and RangeCheck() == false and not isMoving then        if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783), "player")        endend 


```

----------


## megabbyte

Anyone good XML for pvp hunter bm?

----------


## Budoy

hey guys sorry for a noob question BUT what's the difference between this two not PQR_IsMoving(3) and not PQR_IsMoving(1).

----------


## crystal_tech

> hey guys sorry for a noob question BUT what's the difference between this two not PQR_IsMoving(3) and not PQR_IsMoving(1).


nothing really as you should set the PQR_ResetMovement api to the delay your looking for and have it set back in the next line, this is just for the not part, as for PQR_IsMoving(secs), secs = how long of a wait before it flags you as moving.

----------


## Budoy

yay thanks for a quick reply Crystal.

----------


## Whatsmyname

Does anyone have a working leveling rotation for a shaman? Prefer elemental, but enhancement is also ok.  :Smile: 
Edit: I could also use a shadow priest leveling rotation.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Does anyone have a working leveling rotation for a shaman? Prefer elemental, but enhancement is also ok. 
> Edit: I could also use a shadow priest leveling rotation.


Most profiles if coded with isspellknown-thingy or what its called, should work with levelling as well. If not you can just remove the spells you dont have yet in rotation-editor.

----------


## kasse2012

PQR dont work 28/4/13 Microsoft.NET framework error

16826 offset pqr vercion 2.2.0



```
Consulte el final de este mensaje para obtener más detalles sobre cómo invocar a la depuración 
Just-In-Time (JIT) en lugar de a este cuadro de diálogo.

************** Texto de la excepción **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Controlador no válido
   en System.Diagnostics.NtProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId, Boolean firstModuleOnly)
   en System.Diagnostics.ProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId)
   en System.Diagnostics.Process.get_Modules()
   en Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 )
   en Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 )
   en ...ctor(Int32 )
   en ..()
   en ..()
   en ..(Object , EventArgs )
   en System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   en System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   en System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Ensamblados cargados **************
mscorlib
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.544 (RTMLDR.030319-5400)
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
    Versión del ensamblado: 2.2.0.0
    Versión Win32: 2.2.0
    Código base: file:///C:/Users/Nestor/Downloads/WOW%20UTILIDADES/PPPQQQRRR/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.560 built by: RTMLDR
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.568 built by: RTMLDR
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.544 built by: RTMLDR
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_es_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Versión del ensamblado: 1.0.3262.20709
    Versión Win32: 
    Código base: file:///C:/Users/Nestor/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B1c177e07-56d7-4b16-94fd-f44a570a1472%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.450 built by: RTMLDR
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.450 built by: RTMLDR
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Versión del ensamblado: 9.0.30729.6161
    Versión Win32: 9.00.30729.6161
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Versión del ensamblado: 4.0.0.0
    Versión Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    Código base: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_es_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Depuración JIT **************
Para habilitar la depuración Just In Time (JIT), el archivo de configuración de esta
aplicación o equipo (machine.config) debe tener el
valor jitDebugging establecido en la sección system.windows.forms.
La aplicación también se debe compilar con la depuración
habilitada

Por ejemplo:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Cuando esté habilitada la depuración JIT, cualquier excepción no controlada
se enviará al depurador JIT registrado en el equipo
en lugar de controlarlo mediante el cuadro de diálogo.
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> PQR dont work 28/4/13 Microsoft.NET framework error
> 
> 16826 offset pqr vercion 2.2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Consulte el final de este mensaje para obtener más detalles sobre cómo invocar a la depuración 
> Just-In-Time (JIT) en lugar de a este cuadro de diálogo.
> ...


google "dotnet cleanup tool" and run it for dotnet version 4
reinstall .net version 4

make sure you have PQR.exe and PQR.exe.config in the folder you run it in, they also have to be the same name.

hope this helps ya.

Note: 
heres a link that has installers for most things windows. And they are not a warez site nor to they tolerate it. (if link needs to be removed please let me know.)

http://www.wincert.net/forum/forum/1...aller-repacks/

also for the cleanup tool:

http://cid-27e6a35d1a492af7.skydrive...eanup_tool.zip

----------


## kasse2012

i installed Fmewrk 4.5 (before 4.0) and restart, and work! Thx!

----------


## apkada

Hello, why stop spread pqr offsets for the PTR, if anyone can help please: do to 16896.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> no, it's always returns 0,0 out of raid\group.
> my final version is
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function RangeCheck()    group = "raid"     yard = 0.0003     d = 0     p = 0     for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do        local x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")        local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(group..i)        d = sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 )/yard        if d <= 6 then p = 1 end    end    if p ~= 0 then        return true    else        return false    endendif UnitDebuffID("player", 138733) ~= nil and UnitDebuffID("player", 138002) == nil and RangeCheck() == false and not isMoving then        if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783), "player")        endend 
> 
> 
> ```


Amazing code. Good job!

----------


## Sorzek

Never mind figured it out :P

----------


## Feldeath

Every now and then I get this error message and to me it seems to be from PQR itself not the rotation, can anyone help about the error please?




> Date: 2013-05-01 19:12:31
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 984:
> Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Debug:
> [C]: UnitBuff()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: UnitBuffID()
> ...

----------


## Christopher X

> Every now and then I get this error message and to me it seems to be from PQR itself not the rotation, can anyone help about the error please?


It's defiantly your rotation, m8. 

Somewhere in your profile you have a misused UnitBuff check. Looking at this;
_(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil_

your second argument is invalid in one of your UnitBuff functions (meaning after player, the spell you're checking is an invalid value)

This usually happens when someone makes a typo like adding an extra digit or letter to a spell ID
UnitBuffID("player", 1152880t) 

or misusing the UnitBuffID by simply typing buff by name
UnitBuffID("player", "Energizing Brew") (and vice verca)

Could also be due to a buggy function handling multiple buff IDs.

----------


## CodeMyLife

You are using KMD old cata rotation... Remove this ability "-- Functions" in the rotation editor. It is because aspect of the fox kick in when you start moving and it does not exist anymore... also you might like to try other profiles with much current optimisation and less bugs  :Smile: 

Hope this helps.

----------


## Romulis2000

Ive never used this program before, but ive heard alot of good things about it.
I have a couple questions so if someone could help me with them, i can start trying this thing out sooner.
Im GREAT at single target or two target DPS on my destro lock, but somehow i mess up or maybe im not using the right rotation when it comes to large group AoE puls (rain of fire + brimstone+ incinerate and all that good stuff) so im wondering if this is program is capable of heloing me with my over all AoE rotation in raids?

2nd question. Is it possible or does anyone have a profile. for a Prot pally that will auto target and kill stuff. I want to use my 90 pally to run my 80 warrior through dungeons for upgrades so im trying to figure out how to pull large groups and then have the pally go through rotation, or would it be best to play the pally by hand..and have the warrior on follow and have it use PQR / auto target some how while in dungeons.

Thank you in advance

----------


## Christopher X

> Ive never used this program before, but ive heard alot of good things about it.
> I have a couple questions so if someone could help me with them, i can start trying this thing out sooner.
> Im GREAT at single target or two target DPS on my destro lock, but somehow i mess up or maybe im not using the right rotation when it comes to large group AoE puls (rain of fire + brimstone+ incinerate and all that good stuff) so im wondering if this is program is capable of heloing me with my over all AoE rotation in raids?
> 
> 2nd question. Is it possible or does anyone have a profile. for a Prot pally that will auto target and kill stuff. I want to use my 90 pally to run my 80 warrior through dungeons for upgrades so im trying to figure out how to pull large groups and then have the pally go through rotation, or would it be best to play the pally by hand..and have the warrior on follow and have it use PQR / auto target some how while in dungeons.
> 
> Thank you in advance


#1 Absolutely~ and with all due respect, as great as you are manually, it's impossible for manual play to out-preform a well written profile with proper conditions for each ability, regardless of AoE or ST. Writing a profile requires LUA knowledge, but there are plenty of profiles out there for you to try.

#2 Here's the directory of all current released profiles:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013) 

Give it a try, and don't be afraid of doing tinkering with LUA code. It's quite easy and you can learn a lot by just looking over a written profile and see how everything works and to get the most out of PQR you'll want some LUA knowledge.

----------


## WWF

why it doesn't work?
COUNCIL OF ELDERS


```

if UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) ~= nil then  -- Soul Fragment    _, _, _, mySScount = UnitDebuffID("player", 137650) -- Shadowed Soul stacks    if mySScount > 9 then        group = "raid"        for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers() do            if UnitDebuffID("player", 137641) ~= nil then                ShadowedSoul, _, _, membersSScount = UnitDebuffID(group..i, 137650)                SoulFragment = UnitDebuffID(group..i, 137641)                Role = UnitGroupRolesAssigned(group..i)                OOS = PQR_IsOutOfSight(group..i)                Dead = UnitIsDeadOrGhost(group..i)                ItIsMe = UnitIsUnit("player",group..i)                   if Role ~= "TANK" and Dead == false and OOS == false and SoulFragment == nil                    and (ShadowedSoul == nil or ShadowedSoul ~= nil and membersSScount < mySScount)                   and not ItIsMe then                       TargetUnit(group..i)                    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1")                    TargetLastTarget()end end end end end 


```

TORTOS


```

for i=1,4 do         local bossCheck = "boss"..i     if UnitExists(bossCheck) then         local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)         if npcID == 67977 then -- Tortos            -- check focus:                        -- focus exist but not a Humming Crystal            if UnitDebuffID("player", 137633) == nil and UnitExists("focus") ~= nil then                                  -- if the wrong target focused                if GetUnitName("focus") ~= GetUnitName(69639)  or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("focus")                                -- if other crystal is closer                or GetUnitName("focus") == GetUnitName(69639) and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(123408), "focus") ~= 1 then                 ClearFocus()                end            elseif UnitDebuffID("player", 137633) == nil and UnitExists("focus") == nil then                TargetUnit(GetUnitName(69639))                if GetUnitName("target") == GetUnitName(69639) then                    RunMacroText("/focus")                    TargetLastTarget()                end            end            -- check absorb debuff            if UnitHealth("player")*100/UnitHealthMax("player") >= 50 and UnitExists("focus") ~= nil then                 if UnitDebuffID("player", 137633) == nil then -- if no crystall shell effect                    if GetUnitName("focus") == GetUnitName(69639) then -- if a Humming Crystal focused                        if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(123408), "focus") == 1 then                            if UnitPower("player", 12) >= 1 then                                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123408), "focus")                                return trueend end end end end end end end 


```

what is wrong? how it is better to correct?

----------


## Christopher X

Try this:


```

-----------------------Council of Elders-----------------------local SS_Threshold = 9             -- stack # you want to pass @local tank1 = "tank1"              -- replace with your tanks name!!local tank2 = "tank2"              -- replace with your tanks name!!local SoulFragment = UnitDebuffID("player", 137641)local My_SS,_,_,My_SSCount = UnitDebuffID("player",137650)if UnitExists("boss1") then    group = "raid"    if SoulFragment and My_SS and My_SScount > SS_Threshold then          for i = 1,GetNumGroupMembers() do        local PQR_CustomTarget = group..i        local Target_SS,_,_,Target_SSCount = UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,137650)            if not UnitDebuffID(PQR_CustomTarget,137650)             or Target_SS and Target_SSCount < My_SSCount then                if not PQR_IsOutOfSight(PQR_CustomTarget)                and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(PQR_CustomTarget)                and not UnitIsUnit("player", PQR_CustomTarget) then                    if UnitName(PQR_CustomTarget)==tank1 or UnitName(PQR_CustomTarget)==tank2  then                        return false                    else                        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(137643),PQR_CustomTarget)                    end                end            end        end    endend 


```

----------


## Kaolla

Are PQR profile writers now creating a couple of massive abilities and functions that encompass the entirety of the profile, or do most still create separate abilities for each skill and then build a priority-based rotation? Things seemed to be trending towards the former when I took a break from WoW; I'm curious how things have changed.

Also hello to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Are PQR profile writers now creating a couple of massive abilities and functions that encompass the entirety of the profile, or do most still create separate abilities for each skill and then build a priority-based rotation? Things seemed to be trending towards the former when I took a break from WoW; I'm curious how things have changed.
> 
> Also hello to everyone


with my testing all in ones or huge if thens miss some abilitys (note: I just did a simple rotation) where as one ability per spell gained dps with the same logic. (same statements just not in a long if then in my testing). I am playing around with functions thats like a huge if then but only returns the spellid using the combat log and tables (using valma's old lock profile as a framework). 

thats my findings

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Are PQR profile writers now creating a couple of massive abilities and functions that encompass the entirety of the profile, or do most still create separate abilities for each skill and then build a priority-based rotation? Things seemed to be trending towards the former when I took a break from WoW; I'm curious how things have changed.
> 
> Also hello to everyone


Welcome back Kaolla! It seems to be just the profile writers preference from what I can see. Will you be making any new profiles yourself? I loved your old PvP one for Unholy!

----------


## WWF

> Try this:




```

local tank1 = "tank1"              -- replace with your tanks name!!local tank2 = "tank2"              -- replace with your tanks name!! 


```

not universally


```

or Target_SS and Target_SSCount < My_SSCount then 


```

soulfragment check is necessary


```

and not UnitIsUnit("player", PQR_CustomTarget) then 


```

with soulfragment check in it there is no need


```

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(137643),PQR_CustomTarget) 


```

thanks, didn't guess to use it

----------


## finish

hi all! im very new to pqr, and i love it! so im trying to learn how everything works with trying to make some pvp profiles.
because i dont know very much yet, i thought the easiest way is to look at other profiles, copy paste here and there, adjust it to my needs, and see how it works  :Big Grin: 

now here is my problem, whenever i start the rotation i get some errors, for example:



```
18x <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":93: attempt to compare string with number
<string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":93: in function "HaveDebuff"
<string>:"--DemoBaner-- ...":223: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
(*temporary) = 41
```




```
27x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":1013: Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
<in C code>
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":1013: in function "UnitDebuffID"
<string>:"local Root = { ...":487: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":742: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214




Locals:
unit = "target"
spellID = 110610
filter = nil
spellName = nil
```

is there a easy way how i can search in all the abilities for example DemoBaner?
couldnt find DemoBaner and the spellid for DemoBaner 114203 in the data.lua ;-( 


for the second problem, it seems that the spellid 110610 doesnt exist, how do i know where to search for the problem?  :Big Grin: 

anyone can help me out and tell me whats the problem?
thanks in advance! ;-)

edit: just did found the error of my second problem, seems like 110610 is an old spellid for hunters ice trap ;-)
but as i said before, is there an easy way to search for names or numbers in ALL abilities, better and quicker then just look all abilities with my eyes?  :Big Grin: 
the data.lua im editing in notepad++ , perhaps for the abilities there is a similar way, or can i only do it directly in pqr?

----------


## averykey

New prot profile is in here, ret profile still breaks on second door horridon but works on the third and fourth? Any ideas?!?
Also included some wip warrior profiles, the arms one should pull decent damage, the fury might be ok. Needs more testing.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/Profiles.rar

----------


## kiiruaa

> last i used it it worked just the same as PQR_UnitDistance as far as what it returns. based on the #'s you are getting i suspect that you are trying to use it to check some one thats not in your raid/party. unit1 and unit2 MUST be "player", "party1", "party2", "party3", "party4", "party5", "raid1", "raid2", "raid3", so on up to "raid40".
> any other unit you pass to _CheckDistance__(__unit1__,__unit2__)_ will return strange #'s like you are getting.
> the reason for this is GetPlayerMapPosition()will only work for those unites and will return 0,0 for any thing else like "target" or "someUnitName" even if the "someUnitName" is in your party/raid.
> 
> i was getting the same #'s back when i tried to use it to check the distance to a Quest NPC, it had my cords but not the NPC because it was getting 0,0 from GetPlayerMapPosition("random_NPC_name")
> 
> hope this helps and fixes your problem. =D
> -Paint


Also GetPlayerMapPosition("unit") return Horizontal and Vertical position of the unit relative to the zone map (0,0 = top left edge, 1,1 = bottom right edge)
Some code from DXE which i use to have range in yard:


```
-------------------------
-- MAP DIMENSIONS
-------------------------

MapDims= {
	Ulduar = {
		[1] = {w = 3064.9614761023, h = 2039.5413309668}, 	-- Expedition Base Camp
		[2] = {w = 624.19069622949, h = 415.89374357805}, 	-- Antechamber of Ulduar
		[3] = {w = 1238.37427179,   h = 823.90183235628}, 	-- Conservatory of Life
		[4] = {w = 848.38069183829, h = 564.6688835337}, 	-- Prison of Yogg-Saron
		[5] = {w = 1460.4694647684, h = 974.65312886234},  -- Spark of Imagination
		[6] = {w = 576.71549337896, h = 384.46653291368},  -- The Mind's Eye (Under Yogg)
	},
	Naxxramas = {
		[1] = {w = 1018.3655494957, h = 679.40523953718}, -- Construct
		[2] = {w = 1019.1310739251, h = 679.18864376555}, -- Arachnid
		[3] = {w = 1118.1083638787, h = 744.57895516418}, -- Military
		[4] = {w = 1117.0809918236, h = 745.97398439776}, -- Plague
		[5] = {w = 1927.3190541014, h = 1284.6530841959}, -- Entrance
		[6] = {w = 610.62737087301, h = 407.3875157986},  -- KT/Sapphiron
	},
	TheObsidianSanctum = {
		[0] = {w = 1081.6334214432, h = 721.79860069158},
	},
	TheEyeofEternity = {
		[1] = {w = 400.728405332355, h = 267.09113174487},
	},
	TheArgentColiseum = {
		[1] = {w = 344.20785972537, h = 229.57961178118}, -- Main Floor
		[2] = {w = 688.60679691348, h = 458.95801567569}, -- Anub
	},
	VaultofArchavon = {
		[1] = {w = 842.2254908359, h = 561.59878021123},
	},
	IcecrownCitadel = {
		[1] = {w = 1262.8025621533, h = 841.91669450207}, -- The Lower Citadel
		[2] = {w = 993.25701607873, h = 662.58829476644}, -- The Rampart of Skulls
		[3] = {w = 181.83564716405, h = 121.29684810833}, -- Deathbringer's Rise
		[4] = {w = 720.60965618252, h = 481.1621506613},  -- The Frost Queen's Lair
		[5] = {w = 1069.6156745738, h = 713.83371679543}, -- The Upper Reaches
		[6] = {w = 348.05218433541, h = 232.05964286208}, -- Royal Quarters
		[7] = {w = 272.80314344785, h = 181.89449398676}, -- The Frozen Throne
	},
	TheRubySanctum = {
		[0] = {w = 752.083, h = 502.09}, -- The Ruby Sanctumn
	},
	-- Credits for this map data goes to LibMapData, has been verified with
	TheBastionofTwilight = {
		[1] = { w = 1078.33402252197, h = 718.889984130859}, -- LibMapData, Halfus + Dragons
		[2] = { w = 778.343017578125, h = 518.894958496094}, -- LibMapData, Council + Cho'gall
		[3] = { w = 1042.34202575684, h = 694.894958496094}, -- LibMapData, Sinestra
	},
	BlackwingDescent = {
		[1] = { w = 849.69401550293, h = 566.462341070175}, -- LibMapData
		[2] = { w = 999.69297790527, h = 666.462005615234}, -- LibMapData
	},
	ThroneoftheFourWinds = { 
		-- I am aware that there is only 1 entry here. However throne returns a 1 not a zero when getting num levels.
		[1] = { w = 1514.534846, h = 1080.831578}, -- IsItemInRange
		--[1] = {w = 1500.0, h = 1000.0}, -- LibMapData
	},
	ThunderKingRaid = {
		[1] = { w = 1285.0, h = 856.6669921875},
		[2] = { w = 1550.009765625, h = 1033.33984375},
		[3] = { w = 1030.0, h = 686.6669921875},
		[4] = { w = 591.280029296875, h = 394.18701171875},
		[5] = { w = 1030.0, h = 686.6669921875},
		[6] = { w = 910.0, h = 606.6669921875},
		[7] = { w = 810.0, h = 540.0},
		[8] = { w = 617.5, h = 411.6669921875},
	},
	ValeofEternalBlossoms = {
		[0] = { w = 2533.333984, h = 1687.500977},
	},
}

function Distance(unit1, unit2)
	local x1,y1
	local x2,y2

	local list = MapDims[GetMapInfo()]
	if not list then return end
	local level = GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel()
	local dims = list[level]
	if not dims then 
		-- Zoning in and out will set the dungeon level to 0 so
		-- we need some special handling to get to the dungeon
		-- level we want
		if level == 0 and list[1] then
			SetMapToCurrentZone()
			level = GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel()
			dims = list[level]
			if not dims then return end
		else return end
	end

	x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)
	
	x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)
	
	-- if either unit is in a different zone return nil to abort the check
	if x1 <= 0 and y1 <= 0 then
		return nil
	end
	if x2 <= 0 and y2 <= 0 then
		return nil
	end

	local dx = (x2 - x1) * dims.w
	local dy = (y2 - y1) * dims.h

	return sqrt(dx*dx + dy*dy) -- distance in yard
end
```

----------


## travis2861

Updated Fury Warrior profile Link in the sig or for the lazy -> BAM
Feedback is very much welcome or anything that you may want to see included in it!



```
v1.3.0
-Added AoE rotation
```

----------


## firepong

> Also GetPlayerMapPosition("unit") return Horizontal and Vertical position of the unit relative to the zone map (0,0 = top left edge, 1,1 = bottom right edge)
> Some code from DXE which i use to have range in yard:
> 
> 
> ```
> -------------------------
> -- MAP DIMENSIONS
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


For map demensions, this works as well. I use it in a couple of my functions

local a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j = GetAreaMapInfo(GetCurrentMapAreaID())
local width = (d - e)
local height = (f - g)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaolla

> with my testing all in ones or huge if thens miss some abilitys (note: I just did a simple rotation) where as one ability per spell gained dps with the same logic. (same statements just not in a long if then in my testing). I am playing around with functions thats like a huge if then but only returns the spellid using the combat log and tables (using valma's old lock profile as a framework). 
> 
> thats my findings





> Welcome back Kaolla! It seems to be just the profile writers preference from what I can see. Will you be making any new profiles yourself? I loved your old PvP one for Unholy!


Thank you for the insight. I'll certainly try to come back, but I am _well_ out of it at the moment: I'm a completely fresh 90, and most of my ranked friends have moved on to other games. That said, I've been looking at newer profiles and they're rather impressive, so I'd certainly like to catch up and reach that level.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Hey guys, not sure why I am getting an error on horridon. The whole profile seems to stop on him, but works on his adds. Can someone take a look?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...etsimcraft.rar
> 
> mage - frost/fire/arcane
> warrior - fury/arms/prot
> paladin - prot/ret/holy
> monk wind/brew 
> all coming out soon, sorry it took so long, lots of real life stuff and I also put a ton of work into them, went to simcraft and copied the rotations then went to all the theory crafting forums and adjusted the rotations.


Really looking forward to these. I can't wait to see what you do with Protection Paladins and Brewmasters.
The anticipation is killing me.

----------


## averykey

> Really looking forward to these. I can't wait to see what you do with Protection Paladins and Brewmasters.
> The anticipation is killing me.


last page last post for prot

----------


## ophelierlz

Hello. I am usually script it myself, but i am mad of this one and i can't get it to work.
It should use Raging Blow with more then 1 stacks of rb buff link

local rbbuff = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 131116))

if rbbuff > 1 then return true

Now tell me why it doesn't work??? I tried re-script it at all ways and it still doesn't work.

Haha i am *******... I didn't write END. Sry for this post  :Wink:

----------


## cpowroks

New Rogue pvp profile
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-edition.html ([PQR] Sub Rogue PvP Profile Public Edition)

----------


## joboy_67

Anyone have a full API for WoW/PQR. I'm debugging a profile currently in the works of making and hit a minor bump which I believe I could have fixed if I knew where to find a complete API. Not looking forward to writing the function I need if its not built in somewhere =P

----------


## travis2861

> Anyone have a full API for WoW/PQR. I'm debugging a profile currently in the works of making and hit a minor bump which I believe I could have fixed if I knew where to find a complete API. Not looking forward to writing the function I need if its not built in somewhere =P


PQR Custom Functions

WoW API

----------


## joboy_67

> PQR Custom Functions
> 
> WoW API


Thanks already been using these I was hoping a larger API was available for PQR so it looks like its time to write some lengthy code =P

----------


## firepong

> Thanks already been using these I was hoping a larger API was available for PQR so it looks like its time to write some lengthy code =P


What are you trying to write a function do do exactly if you mind me asking?

----------


## joboy_67

> What are you trying to write a function do do exactly if you mind me asking?


I'm writing a method to spread dots and I'm trying to make it efficient enough to not cause noticeable lag like many profiles do. The built in LOS function I think gets clunky when having to loop it to check if people who are in range are in the LOS so I'm currently reworking my spread method. I was just hoping PQR had a larger built in list of functions for use because it would make life easier for me lol. In general nothing too hard though.

----------


## WWF

> local a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j = GetAreaMapInfo()
> local width = (d - e)
> local height = (f - g)


a b c h i j - what do these values mean?
should it be universal?


```

function Range(unit1,unit2)if UnitIsUnit(unit1,unit2) then return nil endlocal x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)if x1 <= 0 and y1 <= 0 then return nil endif x2 <= 0 and y2 <= 0 then return nil endlocal _,_,_,d,e,f,g = GetAreaMapInfo(GetCurrentMapAreaID())local width = (d - e)local height = (f - g)local dx = (x2 - x1) * widthlocal dy = (y2 - y1) * heightreturn sqrt(dx*dx + dy*dy) -- distance in yardend 


```

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi all, I want today to share with you my first rotation. I would like in the first place to thanks a lot of people out there for their contributions, ideas and codes. I would not have made it all alone I am sure. Special Thanks and credits goes to Nova Team. Thanks for making such a nice frame to work with PQInterface. Thanks and credits also to Avery for Bosses scripts and some ideas here and there. Also thanks to Xelper, PQR is such a nice thing!!

Here are the main options in this rotation:
- Protection and Retribution in the same rotation.
- Nova Frame with PQInterface options for a lot of convenience.
- AoE management is made via in-game macro that you can assign to any key.
- Shield of Righteous extended logic for a better shielding uptime.
- Good range tanking logic.
- Raid Lay on Hands, all Hands and Heals.
- Healing management can be toggled via macro or setup via Nova Frame.
- Dispel can be toggled via Nova Frame.
- Cooldowns management can be toggled via macro or setup via Nova Frame.
- Xrn5 Chat msg overlay for toggles and more.
- Built-in Interupt with value and toggle in Nova Frame.
- Wise Buffs.
- Spell Delays so you can easily play with your rotation active.
- Left Alt stops attacking.
- Feast taker, never miss a feast anymore.

Recommended tanking Talents:
15 - Any that you like.
30 - Any that you like.
45 - Eternal Flame or Sacred Shield.
60 - Clemency.
75 - Divine Purpose.
90 - Holy Prism and Execution Sentence are fully automated, Light's Hammer is on Left Ctrl.

Recommended tanking Glyphes:
Glyph of Blessed Life.
Glyph of Word of Glory.
Glyph of the Alabaster Shield.

This rotation is oriented for end-game heroic raid tanking. It is best used with Active Mitigation build using stats Stamina > Melee Hit (7.5%) > Expertise (15%) > Haste > Mastery > Parry > Dodge. The seal used will always be Seal of Insight for improved healing and mana regen along good dps input in most cases. While Active Healing is active, you can easily tank/heal a 5-man heroic with 4 DPS and run headlessly(Requires some gear of couse). The healing is On by default so you have to macro it in-game.

I'm really interested in hearing of ideas to improve this. Feel free to post what you do not like so I can make it better. Thanks a lot for taking the time to try it, I'm sure you won't be disapointed  :Wink: 

So... Here it is! I included PQInterface that you have to put in your WoW Interface Addons folder in the case you don't have it.

Here's My SVN :CodeMyLife SVN

I made another thread for my rotations and I would really like if you guyz could give some inputs and feedbacks. Here it is! ([PQR Profile] CodeMyLife MoP Paladin Protection/Retribution Rotation.)

Thanks again to the PQR community for making such a nice tool. Cheers!!

----------


## marcmk2

Hi there. I'm using pqr on a 3.3.5 server called WoWReach and apparently pqr is detected by the anti-cheat system they have in place. Any ideas on how pqr can be changed so that I don't get caught. A GM contacted me saying if I didn't stop they would ban me for 72 hours

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi there. I'm using pqr on a 3.3.5 server called WoWReach and apparently pqr is detected by the anti-cheat system they have in place. Any ideas on how pqr can be changed so that I don't get caught. A GM contacted me saying if I didn't stop they would ban me for 72 hours


doubt its the anti-cheat, someone prob reported you

----------


## firepong

How would a private server be able to tell that you are running PQR anyways? I'm pretty sure they have no form of telling if you are using a Bot or not, right?

----------


## marcmk2

> doubt its the anti-cheat, someone prob reported you


I kinda thought that as well but I don't see why anyone would report me. It would be really hard to tell the difference between me playing and my fury profile. He also really tried to pound it in that it was their automated system. If I use any protected functions in my profiles would that trigger an anti-cheat?

----------


## CodeMyLife

In fact they might be using a "private warden" and have a way to look into your processes. They are not tied to law like blizz is...

----------


## sparkyiezz

is there any offsets for 5.3 ptr?

----------


## kuukuu

Private servers that employ anti-cheat programs amuse me. Totally makes sense to stop illegal activity in game on an illegal server. Lol

----------


## marcmk2

> Private servers that employ anti-cheat programs amuse me. Totally makes sense to stop illegal activity in game on an illegal server. Lol


Lol my sentiment exactly. I guess I'll just have to quest and dungeon the old fashion way :| Thanks for the responses guys.

----------


## autogatto

Which is the best mage profile for TOT HC 25

----------


## firepong

> Lol my sentiment exactly. I guess I'll just have to quest and dungeon the old fashion way :| Thanks for the responses guys.


If they can look into your processes, make a separate account on a diff IP and rename PQR to something like wow.exe and see what they say. Better yet, do not Firefox.exe since it uses about the same memory as PQR.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## WWF

ZZzzzzz.... link (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## garoboldy

Do we have an ETA on 3.0 yet? I'm really wanting to start converting profiles over to the new setup but no way to test things lol.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its up to Xelper, I cant remember the last time he spoke of it, but I know I have been looking forward to it ever since! What would be the new features in 3.0? (cant remember all)

----------


## garoboldy

> Its up to Xelper, I cant remember the last time he spoke of it, but I know I have been looking forward to it ever since! What would be the new features in 3.0? (cant remember all)


Profiles are moving to a single file format. instead of separating things, it's all in 1 local xml file. he released an example template awhile back to use but we don't have an actual release or alpha/beta to test with.

Hopefully it gets put out before 5.3 / 5.4.

----------


## joboy_67

Anyone know of a way to iterate through raid members while doing a heal check and ignoring anyone who is out of range. Healing rotations can get laggy in BGs for example if you constantly iterate through the 40 members checking for range along the way and LOS.

Edit: I worded that in a stupid manner. In short whats currently the most efficient method of healing a large raid/battleground without causing massive lag to the user. Most healing profiles I looked at use a simple loop, would there be a more efficient way is my question. I'm trying to optimize my resto profile for RBG's (and random BGs) and would love to have it working at full capacity all of the time.

----------


## averykey

Pqr says, Not logged in (10980) (16825)
Download offsets is grayed out
Might be my bad, going to re-download  :Big Grin: .




> Anyone know of a way to iterate through raid members while doing a heal check and ignoring anyone who is out of range. Healing rotations can get laggy in BGs for example if you constantly iterate through the 40 members checking for range along the way and LOS.
> 
> Edit: I worded that in a stupid manner. In short whats currently the most efficient method of healing a large raid/battleground without causing massive lag to the user. Most healing profiles I looked at use a simple loop, would there be a more efficient way is my question. I'm trying to optimize my resto profile for RBG's (and random BGs) and would love to have it working at full capacity all of the time.


Not sure how to, you could blacklist members as it iterates through for one second, but maybe they get in range, are close to death and still blacklisted. 
If you go to task manager, you can set cores to programs, set different cores for wow and pqr and maybe you will get less lag. 
Right click and click set affinity. 

if IsInRaid() then group = "raid" elseif IsInGroup() then group = "party" end

if GetNumGroupMembers() > 0 then
for i=1,GetNumGroupMembers() do
local member = group..i
end
end

----------


## joboy_67

> Pqr says, Not logged in (10980) (16825)
> Download offsets is grayed out
> Might be my bad, going to re-download .
> 
> 
> 
> sec typing code


Thanks I'll check it out when I get back to my computer.

----------


## Blackjetta

> New prot profile is in here, ret profile still breaks on second door horridon but works on the third and fourth? Any ideas?!?
> Also included some wip warrior profiles, the arms one should pull decent damage, the fury might be ok. Needs more testing.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...5/Profiles.rar


First of all thx Avery for your great profiles, been using Ret for over a year and i love it. For some reason you last release doesnt work for me at all on any mob or dummy, it just stays there a do nothing. Maybe i am doing something wrong. I should be using the RetSimcraft one right? 

thx for your help

----------


## CodeMyLife

I'm having some issues with PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") since some days, is it deprecated or what? lol it was working just fine 2 days ago!

----------


## Gabbz

> Anyone know of a way to iterate through raid members while doing a heal check and ignoring anyone who is out of range. Healing rotations can get laggy in BGs for example if you constantly iterate through the 40 members checking for range along the way and LOS.
> 
> Edit: I worded that in a stupid manner. In short whats currently the most efficient method of healing a large raid/battleground without causing massive lag to the user. Most healing profiles I looked at use a simple loop, would there be a more efficient way is my question. I'm trying to optimize my resto profile for RBG's (and random BGs) and would love to have it working at full capacity all of the time.


Another way is using events to add replace units that are candidate for healing. Instead of looping and asking each member of your raid if they are hurt it is possible via events to read when someone damaged. So have a event handler that listen to events(UNIT_HEALT or COMBAT_LOG) and each time check if they are in range for you, if so store them into a list of candidates to heal. But there are of course things that will need good design for it to work flawlessly and i think its a massive work to do so. Using events you can also be a bit more proactive since you can also check what Units are being targetted and pre determine who will be hurt soon.

----------


## Gabbz

> First of all thx Avery for your great profiles, been using Ret for over a year and i love it. For some reason you last release doesnt work for me at all on any mob or dummy, it just stays there a do nothing. Maybe i am doing something wrong. I should be using the RetSimcraft one right? 
> 
> thx for your help


Check if removing the Gloves ability fixes it. I had the same issue but removing it made the profile perform.

----------


## averykey

What is the issue here? This ability is freezing up the profile.



```

local css, csd = GetSpellCooldown(86346)local gt = GetTime()local csTime = select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 86346)) - GetTime()local inRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target")if IsPlayerSpell(12292) then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(12292) and inRange == 1 then        if (((css - gt + csd) < 2) and ((css - gt + csd) > 0)) or csTime >= 5 or ttd <= 20 then            return true        end    endend 


```

edit: Another ability is freezing it up.



```

local inRange = IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(78), "target")local reckTime = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 1719)) - GetTime()local rb = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 131116))local enrage = UnitBuffID("player",12280)local tHealth = (100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target"))if PQR_SpellAvailable(18499) and inRange == 1 then    if (enrage or (rb == 2 and tHealth >= 20)) or (reckTime >= 10 and rb == 0) then        return false    else        return true    endend 


```

ttd is timetildeath for the target, works in several other abilities, so I don't think its the problem.

Similar abilities that work fine.


```

local rage = UnitPower("player")local cs = UnitDebuffID("target",86346)local rb = select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 131116))local rbTime = select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 131116)) - GetTime()local css, csd = GetSpellCooldown(86346)local gt = GetTime()local bts, btd = GetSpellCooldown(23881)if PQR_SpellAvailable(85288) and rage >= 10 then    if rb == 2 or (rb and (cs or ((css - gt + csd) >= 3) or (((bts - gt + btd) >= 1) and rbTime <= 3))) then        return true    endend-------------local tHealth = (100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target"))local rage = UnitPower("player")local cs = UnitDebuffID("target",86346)local enrage = UnitBuffID("player",12880)local reck = UnitBuffID("player",1719)if PQR_SpellAvailable(5308) and rage >= 30 then    if tHealth < 20 then        if enrage or cs or rage >= 90 or ttd < 12 or reck then            return true        end    endend 


```

----------


## SeveredShadow

I'm looking for a way to detect weapon enchants like rogue poisons or shaman imbues.
I have been using:
local arg1= GetWeaponEnchantInfo()
if arg1 == nil then
CastSpellByName("Windfury Weapon")
end

I'm pretty sure GetWeaponEnchantInfo() doesn't return the spell ID of my weapon buff though  :Frown:  so this only really checks if I have ANY enchant and if I don't it casts Windfury Weapon. It cannot distinguish between Flametongue and Windfury or any variety of poisons, it can only see if there is or is not a buff. What I want to be able to do is check for a specific enchant and if it doesn't exist I want to cast an appropriate weapon enchant.

How to do?!?

----------


## Nerder

Hey averykey tried to pm you for the ability issyes but your box is full it said

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## averykey

> Hey averykey tried to pm you for the ability issyes but your box is full it said
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Will clear it, thanks  :Big Grin: 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...95/WARRIOR.rar

usable but won't have cd management till next update.

please provide feedback



```

actions=auto_attackactions+=/mogu_power_potion,if=(target.health.pct<20&buff.recklessness.up)|target.time_to_die<=25actions+=/blood_furyactions+=/bloodbath,if=talent.bloodbath.enabled&(cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5|target.time_to_die<=20)actions+=/recklessness,if=(talent.avatar.enabled&(cooldown.colossus_smash.remains<2|debuff.colossus_smash.remains>=5))|(talent.bloodbath.enabled&(buff.bloodbath.up&(target.time_to_die>192|target.health.pct<20)))|target.time_to_die<=12actions+=/avatar,if=buff.recklessness.up&talent.avatar.enabledactions+=/skull_banner,if=buff.recklessness.upactions+=/use_item,name=gauntlets_of_the_last_mogu,if=(!talent.bloodbath.enabled&debuff.colossus_smash.up)|(talent.bloodbath.enabled&buff.bloodbath.up)actions+=/berserker_rage,if=!(buff.enrage.react|(buff.raging_blow.react=2&target.health.pct>=20))|(buff.recklessness.remains>=10&!buff.raging_blow.react)actions+=/heroic_leap,if=debuff.colossus_smash.upactions+=/run_action_list,name=single_target,if=active_enemies=1actions+=/run_action_list,name=two_targets,if=active_enemies=2actions+=/run_action_list,name=three_targets,if=active_enemies=3actions+=/run_action_list,name=aoe,if=active_enemies>3actions.single_target=heroic_strike,if=((debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=40)&target.health.pct>=20)|rage>=110actions.single_target+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2&debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/bloodthirst,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30)actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.react&target.health.pct>=20&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1actions.single_target+=/wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=!(target.health.pct<20&debuff.colossus_smash.up&rage>=30)&cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remainsactions.single_target+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&buff.bloodbath.up)actions.single_target+=/colossus_smashactions.single_target+=/execute,if=buff.enrage.up|debuff.colossus_smash.up|rage>90|target.time_to_die<12|buff.recklessness.upactions.single_target+=/storm_bolt,if=talent.storm_bolt.enabledactions.single_target+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2|(buff.raging_blow.up&(debuff.colossus_smash.up|cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=3|(cooldown.bloodthirst.remains>=1&buff.raging_blow.remains<=3)))actions.single_target+=/wild_strike,if=buff.bloodsurge.reactactions.single_target+=/shockwave,if=talent.shockwave.enabledactions.single_target+=/heroic_throw,if=debuff.colossus_smash.downactions.single_target+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70&!debuff.colossus_smash.upactions.single_target+=/whirlwind,if=debuff.colossus_smash.up&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/impending_victory,if=talent.impending_victory.enabled&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/whirlwind,if=cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=2&rage>=80&target.health.pct>=20actions.single_target+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70actions.two_targets=cleave,if=rage>=110actions.two_targets+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&buff.bloodbath.up)actions.two_targets+=/shockwave,if=talent.shockwave.enabledactions.two_targets+=/bladestorm,if=talent.bladestorm.enabledactions.two_targets+=/execute,if=debuff.colossus_smash.upactions.two_targets+=/bloodthirstactions.two_targets+=/wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remainsactions.two_targets+=/colossus_smashactions.two_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.meat_cleaver.upactions.two_targets+=/whirlwind,if=!buff.meat_cleaver.upactions.two_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2|(buff.raging_blow.up&(debuff.colossus_smash.up|cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=3|buff.raging_blow.remains<=3))actions.two_targets+=/storm_bolt,if=talent.storm_bolt.enabledactions.two_targets+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70actions.two_targets+=/heroic_throwactions.three_targets=cleave,if=rage>=110actions.three_targets+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&buff.bloodbath.up)actions.three_targets+=/shockwave,if=talent.shockwave.enabledactions.three_targets+=/bladestorm,if=talent.bladestorm.enabledactions.three_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.remains<=2|buff.meat_cleaver.react=2actions.three_targets+=/whirlwindactions.three_targets+=/bloodthirstactions.three_targets+=/wait,sec=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains,if=cooldown.bloodthirst.remains<=1&cooldown.bloodthirst.remainsactions.three_targets+=/colossus_smashactions.three_targets+=/storm_bolt,if=talent.storm_bolt.enabledactions.three_targets+=/raging_blow,if=buff.raging_blow.stack=2|(buff.raging_blow.up&(debuff.colossus_smash.up|cooldown.colossus_smash.remains>=3|buff.raging_blow.remains<=3))actions.three_targets+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70actions.three_targets+=/heroic_throwactions.aoe=cleave,if=rage>110actions.aoe+=/dragon_roar,if=talent.dragon_roar.enabled&(!debuff.colossus_smash.up&buff.bloodbath.up)actions.aoe+=/shockwave,if=talent.shockwave.enabledactions.aoe+=/bladestorm,if=talent.bladestorm.enabledactions.aoe+=/bloodthirstactions.aoe+=/colossus_smashactions.aoe+=/raging_blow,if=buff.meat_cleaver.stack=3actions.aoe+=/whirlwindactions.aoe+=/storm_bolt,if=talent.storm_bolt.enabledactions.aoe+=/battle_shout,if=rage<70 


```

this is the rotation, has a few extra things. Ranged attacks, boss code, some raid utility stuff.

----------


## joboy_67

> Another way is using events to add replace units that are candidate for healing. Instead of looping and asking each member of your raid if they are hurt it is possible via events to read when someone damaged. So have a event handler that listen to events(UNIT_HEALT or COMBAT_LOG) and each time check if they are in range for you, if so store them into a list of candidates to heal. But there are of course things that will need good design for it to work flawlessly and i think its a massive work to do so. Using events you can also be a bit more proactive since you can also check what Units are being targetted and pre determine who will be hurt soon.


I never thought about doing it this way. Guess i'll take some time off from coding my moonkin pvp to try implementing events to my resto profile.

Edit: Actually I think the majority of the event handling could be found in addons and wouldnt need to be made from scratch which would be awesome.

----------


## firepong

> I never thought about doing it this way. Guess i'll take some time off from coding my moonkin pvp to try implementing events to my resto profile.
> 
> Edit: Actually I think the majority of the event handling could be found in addons and wouldnt need to be made from scratch which would be awesome.


But reading from those addon's will throw taint errors 99% of the time. I know, I've tried and it didn't work worth a damn with a custom UI. Some frames are fine, but if the frames updated a lot, then just reading from them will freeze your game till you stop the rotation.

I had a custom interrupt profile built around DBM that worked pretty damn good till I turned TukUI/ElvUI on and I got infinite Taint errors, even when taintLog was turned off.

The default WoW frames that aren't part of any addon, can be read fine, but frames made by addon's will give you problems.

----------


## triggersad

> Pqr says, Not logged in (10980) (16825)
> Download offsets is grayed out
> Might be my bad, going to re-download .


ya..im getting the same thing..whats up?

----------


## joboy_67

> But reading from those addon's will throw taint errors 99% of the time. I know, I've tried and it didn't work worth a damn with a custom UI. Some frames are fine, but if the frames updated a lot, then just reading from them will freeze your game till you stop the rotation.
> 
> I had a custom interrupt profile built around DBM that worked pretty damn good till I turned TukUI/ElvUI on and I got infinite Taint errors, even when taintLog was turned off.
> 
> The default WoW frames that aren't part of any addon, can be read fine, but frames made by addon's will give you problems.


That's disappointing but I have framework set up for the event handling. Far from perfect and many bugs but it will come with time. Hoping to make my resto one of the only viable high rank pvp profiles.

----------


## paintpauller

@averykey, sent your a pm with some things about your RetSimCraft profile. =D

----------


## WWF

something wrong with PQR 2.2 - interrupt work, but all profiles aren't loaded.

----------


## averykey

made a thread

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2740312 (Avery's Profiles)

----------


## Rocketbird

> I'm looking for a way to detect weapon enchants like rogue poisons or shaman imbues.
> I have been using:
> local arg1= GetWeaponEnchantInfo()
> if arg1 == nil then
> CastSpellByName("Windfury Weapon")
> end
> 
> I'm pretty sure GetWeaponEnchantInfo() doesn't return the spell ID of my weapon buff though  so this only really checks if I have ANY enchant and if I don't it casts Windfury Weapon. It cannot distinguish between Flametongue and Windfury or any variety of poisons, it can only see if there is or is not a buff. What I want to be able to do is check for a specific enchant and if it doesn't exist I want to cast an appropriate weapon enchant.
> 
> How to do?!?


Not possible right now...  :Frown: 

All you can do is hard code changing poisons or imbues. But that will cost you GCD.

----------


## derfred

Ive recently started getting eroors about addons "has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui" when i turn on PQR, anyone know an easy fix for this? Ive tried disabling all addons and just running with the PQR interface but I get the same error with that addon only aswell

----------


## paintpauller

if anyone is interested i just finished my Talent function and thought i would share it =D


```

function PQ_Talents()    PQ_Tier = {}    local lvl = 0    local Tier = 0    for t=0, 18, 3 do        for i=1, 3 do            local talent = {GetTalentInfo(t+i)}            if talent[5] == true then                lvl = lvl + 15                Tier = Tier + 1                table.insert(PQ_Tier, { Tier = Tier, lvl = lvl, Talent = i, Name = talent[1] } )            end        end    endend------------------------ Examples --------------------------to print out a list of our talents:PQ_Talents()for i=1,#PQ_Tier do    print("Tier: "..PQ_Tier[i].Tier.."  lvl : "..PQ_Tier[i].lvl .."  Talent: "..PQ_Tier[i].Talent.."  Name: "..PQ_Tier[i].Name)end--to check if we have a talent for example Sanctified Wrath which is tier # 5 talent # 2 (Paladin)PQ_Talents()if PQ_Tier[5].Talent == 2 then     print(PQ_Tier[5].Name)endKey: PQ_Tier[tier] where tier should be a number 1-6 representing the 6 rowsPQ_Tier[tier].Tier = the tier of talent - number 1-6 representing the 6 rowsPQ_Tier[tier].lvl = the lvl required for talent - numberPQ_Tier[tier].Talent = the talent number - number 1-3 representing the 3 column PQ_Tier[tier].Name = the localized name - string 


```

tried to keep it nice and simple, just call PQ_Talents()​ and you have access to the talent name, number, and lvl for every tier!
hope some of you will find this useful  :Cool:

----------


## kokinha

Could someone please show me a unholy DK rotation that really works? please?

----------


## WWF

> Could someone please show me a unholy DK rotation that really works? please?


Did you test all of this? link ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## kokinha

yes, all faiil unholly dk

frost dk all very good.

----------


## firepong

> yes, all faiil unholly dk
> 
> frost dk all very good.


If none of them works, then something is wrong on your end. Both Rubim and Kinkeh's work on my system and setup. The main thing I can say to do is make sure you have the latest PQInterface as one of the profiles do take advantage of that addon.

----------


## kokinha

Please could you pass me the link to the addon interface? please?

----------


## WWF

> Please could you pass me the link to the addon interface? please?


PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki?

----------


## Evgenij

Hi, maybe someone can give me some tips?  :Smile:  I want to use Impending Victory.

That works with Victorious



```
if UnitBuffID("player",32216)
then
return true
end
```

This does not work. I want him to automatic when certain life energy is reached.



```
if 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 80 
then return true end
```

My next problem. My xelper interrupts with pummel. I will also add Disrupting Shout. Is that possible?

Would be grateful for any help.

Greetings Evgenij
(I play on official servers with warrior.)

----------


## Nerder

Which spell ids are you using

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## marcmk2

> Hi, maybe someone can give me some tips?  I want to use Impending Victory.
> 
> That works with Victorious
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player",32216)
> then
> ...


Try 

```
local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local vicrush = UnitBuffID("player",32216)
if health <= 80 and vicrush then
return true end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

Bad news everyone. My computer died and I lost almost everything.

Good news everyone. Got a semi new pc from a friend, just need to finish setting it back up. as for profiles all my stable ones are on the SVN now just to reconnect to the damn thing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dang, how old was your computer and why did it just die (too much dust stacked perhaps?)

----------


## repa33

Could someone please post a link to Elemental Shaman profile? The only one, i've found here, is Cpoworks profile, but it doesn't work with Russian client.

__________

Found! Soapbox Profiles

List of profiles: show

----------


## Evgenij

> Try 
> 
> ```
> local health = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> local vicrush = UnitBuffID("player",32216)
> if health <= 80 and vicrush then
> return true end
> ```


Hello. Thank you for your help. Does not work  :Frown:

----------


## kickmydog

Does anyone remember how to create an ability counter?

I'm trying to get this ability to cast twice in a row only. Once it has the ability counter should reset.



```

if not UnitBuffID("player",53224)or (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 2)then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil) return true end 


```

I'm having issues where the ability casts three times in a row which is really annoying and a dps loss because the buff from casting twice doesn't go up in time and the third shot lines up.

----------


## BoostON

Who can help me?
Offsets 15595 from Arena Tournament 4.3.4 is necessary to me.
The usual doesn't work  :Frown: 
I and itself created, but I am not able.
Who can explain as me it to make?
As I wanted to do itself offsets for PTR

----------


## paintpauller

> Does anyone remember how to create an ability counter?
> 
> I'm trying to get this ability to cast twice in a row only. Once it has the ability counter should reset.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if not UnitBuffID("player",53224)or (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 2)then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil) return true end 
> ...




```

if not PQ_CombatLog then    Steady_Shot_Count = 0    Alpha_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')    Alpha_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")    function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            if type == "SPELL_DAMAGE" and select(12, ...) == 56641            and sourceNAME == UnitName("player") then                Steady_Shot_Count = Steady_Shot_Count + 1    end end end     Alpha_CombatLog:SetScript("OnEvent", CombatLog_OnEvent)    PQ_CombatLog = trueendif Delay_Steady_Shot < GetTime() then return false endif Steady_Shot_Count == 2 then     Steady_Shot_Count = 0     Delay_Steady_Shot = (GetTime()) + 10 -- Delays Ability for 10 secondsendif not UnitBuffID("player",53224) or (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 2) then     CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil)     return true end 


```

should do what you want, cast Steady Shot till we have 2 successful hits then reset the count and delay using for 10 seconds. you could use whatever to delay the profile but i have no idea how to play a hunter so i just used a time delay.

i did not test this but i use something similar for my double jeopardy code so it should work, let me know if it does =D.

----------


## jamesbay

Can someone point me in the direction of a really good Protection Warrior profile? Have been searching around and have a hard time finding one.

----------


## expunge

> Can someone point me in the direction of a really good Protection Warrior profile? Have been searching around and have a hard time finding one.


You didn't look very hard.. WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## rids0wnz

KickMyDog - quick question for you.

Been using your profiles since Dragonsoul Heroic progress, and back in the day you used to have something in them to automatically pop Synapse Springs whenever it was off cooldown, this doesnt appear to be in your current profiles. Any chance this might make a return? Or you can point a complete coding newb like me in the right direction to add this manually?

Cheers

----------


## kickmydog

> ```
> 
> if not PQ_CombatLog then    Steady_Shot_Count = 0    Alpha_CombatLog = CreateFrame('Frame')    Alpha_CombatLog:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")    function CombatLog_OnEvent(self, event, ...)        local type, _, sourceGUID, sourceNAME, _, _, destGUID, destNAME = select(2, ...)        if (event=="COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED") then            if type == "SPELL_DAMAGE" and select(12, ...) == 56641            and sourceNAME == UnitName("player") then                Steady_Shot_Count = Steady_Shot_Count + 1    end end end     Alpha_CombatLog:SetScript("OnEvent", CombatLog_OnEvent)    PQ_CombatLog = trueendif Delay_Steady_Shot < GetTime() then return false endif Steady_Shot_Count == 2 then     Steady_Shot_Count = 0     Delay_Steady_Shot = (GetTime()) + 10 -- Delays Ability for 10 secondsendif not UnitBuffID("player",53224) or (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 2) then     CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil)     return true end 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> should do what you want, cast Steady Shot till we have 2 successful hits then reset the count and delay using for 10 seconds. you could use whatever to delay the profile but i have no idea how to play a hunter so i just used a time delay.
> 
> i did not test this but i use something similar for my double jeopardy code so it should work, let me know if it does =D.


Thanks for the help. The problem is that with hunters the buff will go up when the shot hits, and PQR will read it when the buff goes up and stop repeat casting steady shot. However there is arrow flight time to target which is causing the third steady shot to happen. So I really need something that identifies when the ability is used rather than when the ability hits. If that makes sense.

----------


## kickmydog

> KickMyDog - quick question for you.
> 
> Been using your profiles since Dragonsoul Heroic progress, and back in the day you used to have something in them to automatically pop Synapse Springs whenever it was off cooldown, this doesnt appear to be in your current profiles. Any chance this might make a return? Or you can point a complete coding newb like me in the right direction to add this manually?
> 
> Cheers


Just put 

```

/use Synapse Springs 


```

 in the "Actions" part of every ability.

----------


## davehammer4

Working on a version of Sheepmoon's Fire PVP profile...works very well; however need another set of eyes on it to clean up one or two spots. Very fun to play...reached a spot where Scorch moving has stopped working and cant figure out why. Message me if you wouldnt mind helping Thanks.

----------


## jamesbay

> You didn't look very hard.. WoW Bot Maps And Profiles


And you are not really helpful... Was asking if anyone could recommend a really good one, not just a link to the whole subforum..

----------


## Nerder

> And you are not really helpful... Was asking if anyone could recommend a really good one, not just a link to the whole subforum..


I'm in the process of working on one. This is not complete but is the most current with additions I've put into it. Seems to hold aggro better for me then the other profiles out


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/prot.txt
```

Just paste that in the "Download Profile from URL..." under Rotation Editor in PQR

----------


## Evgenij

Hello, is this code correct?



```
if UnitHealth("player") < 80 
then 
return true 
end
```

For me it does not work. Is for Healthstone.

----------


## crystal_tech

it was a i5-2500k oc'd to 4.6 watercooled with a raid0 setup, the barbs sprung a leak at the cpu and that was that, I was able to mount the raid on the wifes pc to recover most my data, just have to sift through the backup image.

@Evgenij

you need some math for it to work atm its only going to work if your at 80 hp not 80%
add this
local percenthp = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if percenthp < 80 then return true end

----------


## Ninjaderp

Damn, watercooling scares me, thats why I use air on my i5 [email protected] Glad you could save your data though!

Anybody else having problems getting PQR Alpha Utilities to work? I tried to use them to disenchant yesterday but it did nothing while I activated it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Damn, watercooling scares me, thats why I use air on my i5 [email protected] Glad you could save your data though!
> 
> Anybody else having problems getting PQR Alpha Utilities to work? I tried to use them to disenchant yesterday but it did nothing while I activated it.


the loop been running 2+ years with flushes and checks, this one just sprung a leak.

----------


## averykey

I am being driven insane by this double jeopardy problem, I have had to change it a million times because of addon interference and non english clients. 

I think I finally found a fix but it freezes up on judgment after I get 5 stacks of censure on the target.



```

local cStack = select(4, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803))local cTime = select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)) local censure = UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endif hasSeal then    if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        if UnitExists("focus") then            if censure == nil or cStack < 5 or ((cTime - GetTime()) <= 7) then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")            end        elseif UnitExists("focus") == nil or (cStack == 5 and ((cTime - GetTime()) > 7)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        end    endend 


```

----------


## thenthelies

So this might be going full scum-bag, but I want to start frapsing my play - but there is a problem with the fact that there is no key spam when abilities are used...

You know when you press a key and you see it highlight before it goes off? PQR doesn't do that at all.

Is there any possible cast function/whatever to get PQR to send the key as a normal person doing a keyboard press would do and spam the key it's using next, highlighting it on the WoW interface?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont think thats possible, and you shouldnt be concerned about it either. 

May I ask though how you hide/blackout the chatframe when you fraps? Thinking of frapsing some myself sometime.

----------


## Alfalfa

> I dont think thats possible, and you shouldnt be concerned about it either. 
> 
> May I ask though how you hide/blackout the chatframe when you fraps? Thinking of frapsing some myself sometime.


/script ChatFrame1:Hide()
Works until you click on the chat tabs.
Then do the same command but Show() instead.

Type /fstack to hide certain parts, replace chatframe with it's name.

----------


## thenthelies

> I dont think thats possible, and you shouldnt be concerned about it either. 
> 
> May I ask though how you hide/blackout the chatframe when you fraps? Thinking of frapsing some myself sometime.


mm if it was possible I suppose It would have to be sending the exact keybinding for the ability, rather than any kind of cast by spell name/ID stuff.

Is there any API code that sends a keybind?

-----------
also you add that in editing before you compress the video, you add a extra frame on top of the video over the chat box.

there's tuts on youtube how to do it in sony vegas and stuff

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks, I did not know those things ^^ I'll be trying it out later today.

----------


## thenthelies

okay this is possible

RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1")
RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1","up")

does exactly the human like keyspam, only thing now is figuring out how to delay it after the _then_

something like

if PQR_SpellAvailable() then
RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1")
*wait_0.1*
RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1","up")
*wait_0.2*
RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1")
*wait_0.1*
RunBinding("ACTIONBUTTON1","up")
*wait_0.3*
end


The only hurdle now is figuring out how to delay things within an action? is THAT even possible? 

like you can't use any of the old tricks like PQR_DelayRotation(0.5) or nova code because it's all in one action (after the *then*, everything goes off at once and I have no idea how to delay it until the end)

ideas?

----------


## xpknightx

I am so very sorry if this has been explained in a wiki or FAQ before, my preliminary search results did not turn up any information,

I was curious why the PQR rotation cancels out during certain vehicle/boss mechanics, for instance on Magmaw when I get lifted in the air, I am unable to use PQR to dmg the head during that phase, or another example being on the Isle of Thunder dailies during the quests that fly you around on a mount while you aerial combat another mob using your own abilities, similar to the rare dragon mount in Deepholm, while mounted I am unable to attack using PQR and must resort to manual attacks

It just stops the rotation completely or only casts certain spells, greatly hindering performance.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I am also not certain if it is merely the profile to blame, but for reference, I am running [Rubim] Blood DK profile

----------


## Ninjaderp

xpknightx you should bring the issue up in Rubims thread, might be something with his profile that stops it from working in those conditions!

----------


## kuukuu

Sounds like the mobs being attacked are failing a validation check in his profile somewhere. Kind of like Elegon used to before we figured out a work around.

----------


## kickmydog

Any ideas on how to fix this. I was trying this out to fix the problems I have with steadyfocus, but it totally makes the rotation not work when it reaches the ability.



```

If (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() > 2) then steadyfocus = 0 end--disable steadyfocusIf (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 2) and not steadyfocus thensteadyfocus = 1 steadyshot = 2 end-- enable steadyfocus checkIf steadyfocus and steadyshot > 0 thensteadyshot - 1 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(56641),nil) return true end-- take a shot 


```

----------


## Evgenij

> you need some math for it to work atm its only going to work if your at 80 hp not 80%
> add this
> local percenthp = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> 
> if percenthp < 80 then return true end


Right, math is always good.  :Cool: 

The code does not work. It does not heal itself with the Healthstone. Spellid (5512) is correct. So that with the UnitHeal does not work. UnitPower works perfectly.

Greetings Evgenij

----------


## kuukuu

local PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if PlayerHP < 30
and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 
and ( select(2, GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 ) then
UseItemByName(5512)
return true
end

That's the code I use for Healthstone and it works perfectly. Maybe comparing it to yours will help you find the issue with yours?

----------


## Evgenij

Now it works. Thanks. One must specify the cooldown?

----------


## kuukuu

> Now it works. Thanks. One must specify the cooldown?


I don't believe it is required but I put it in to stop the profile from spamming.

----------


## Evgenij

I understand. Thanks.
Now I know why it did not work. If no spell is an item.

Can you please help me with Hamstring. 

I use this for player targets. It works perfectly.


```
if not UnitDebuffID("target",1715)
then
return true
end
```

How I can skip the Hamstring with the Bosse's and Raiders Training Dummy's? It does not work on Bosse's and Raiders Training Dummy's.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I understand. Thanks.
> Now I know why it did not work. If no spell is an item.
> 
> Can you please help me with Hamstring. 
> 
> I use this for player targets. It works perfectly.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


i'd look at ments data file under BossIDs and the function SpecialUnit().

----------


## crystal_tech

> So this might be going full scum-bag, but I want to start frapsing my play - but there is a problem with the fact that there is no key spam when abilities are used...
> 
> You know when you press a key and you see it highlight before it goes off? PQR doesn't do that at all.
> 
> Is there any possible cast function/whatever to get PQR to send the key as a normal person doing a keyboard press would do and spam the key it's using next, highlighting it on the WoW interface?


you could try and do macros and then have pqr run the macro instead of casting the spell via CastSpellbyName api.

create the /cast macro in game and have PQR do something like this:

if inCombat then
RunMacro("macroname")
return true
end

no idea if it will do a click on the bar like you want, however you could get an addon like bartender and masque to skin it and remove the click appearance all together.

----------


## averykey

Finally fixed it. Working double jeopardy code, or multi-dotting.



```

local cStack = select(4, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803))
local cTime = select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)) 
local censure = UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)
 if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end
 if hasSeal then
    if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
        if UnitExists("focus") == nil or (UnitExists("focus") and cStack == 5 and ((cTime - GetTime()) > 7)) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")
        elseif UnitExists("focus") then
            if censure == nil or cStack < 5 or ((cTime - GetTime()) <= 7) then
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
                return true
            end
        end
    end
end 


```

----------


## kuukuu

> Finally fixed it. Working double jeopardy code, or multi-dotting.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local cStack = select(4, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803))local cTime = select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)) local censure = UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803)if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false endif hasSeal then    if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then        if UnitExists("focus") == nil or (UnitExists("focus") and cStack == 5 and ((cTime - GetTime()) > 7)) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        elseif UnitExists("focus") then            if censure == nil or cStack < 5 or ((cTime - GetTime()) <= 7) then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")                return true            end        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```


Very nice Avery, bet that's a load off your mind now.

----------


## phasechange

I have a simple question regarding the PQR ability delay and custom lag tolerance in game. Let's say my ping is 15ms, what should I have the ability delay and custom lag tolerance set to for maximizing dps?

----------


## WWF

who can tell me why PQR doesn't work?
PQR 2.1.0 it's ok, 2.2.0 isn't, profiles aren't activated, it happened a week ago.

----------


## expunge

> And you are not really helpful... Was asking if anyone could recommend a really good one, not just a link to the whole subforum..


I apologize, I thought I put the link to Nerder's profile in my link. Sorry about that!

----------


## paintpauller

anyone know how to check against the 2nd line in a data file?
want to be able to version check PQR_PQI.lua with out editing it :confused:


```

-- PQR_PQI.lua-- V2.22-- ~~| Ini |~~~~~~~~~exc.... 


```

that second line i would need to get into a string so i can strip out the "-- V" and then check against the number to ensure that its up-to-date

I should be able to do all that just dont know how to put that 2nd line into a variable so i can work with it, any ideas?

----------


## firepong

> anyone know how to check against the 2nd line in a data file?
> want to be able to version check PQR_PQI.lua with out editing it :confused:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- PQR_PQI.lua-- V2.22-- ~~| Ini |~~~~~~~~~exc.... 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe use CVars?
[Php]if not dataloaded then
SetCVar('PQI_Version', 2.22)

dataloaded = true
end[php]

Then call it with this:
[php] if GetCVar('PQI_Version') == 2.22 then
do this
end[php]

Would be best to see if Deisal would include this so that everyone's data file could be the same.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Evgenij

> i'd look at ments data file under BossIDs and the function SpecialUnit().


I test it thank you.

----------


## paintpauller

> Maybe use CVars?
> [Php]if not dataloaded then
> SetCVar('PQI_Version', 2.22)
> 
> dataloaded = true
> end[php]
> 
> Then call it with this:
> [php] if GetCVar('PQI_Version') == 2.22 then
> ...


 thats an idea but was trying to stay away from having to distribute a edited version of PQR_PQI.lua and let them use the one provided by Deisal.

correct me if i'm wrong because i have never used a Data file for any of my profiles but if i was to edit the file could i not just make a global variable PQR_PQI_Data = 2.22 then check for it in my profile?

i was hoping there was a way to say variable = second line of this data file
and then just turn that into a number and check against that

don't know if i really want to force ppl to get a separate data file just so i can make sure that they updated the data file along with the addon, already have version checks on the addon working.
tho it might solve some of the problems that come with the older versions of PQR_PQI.lua

----------


## TheQt

I'm getting this error/unhandled exception when launching PQR, all of a sudden after using PQR All day, It just happened suddenly after a restart


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
   at System.Diagnostics.NtProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId, Boolean firstModuleOnly)
   at System.Diagnostics.ProcessManager.GetModuleInfos(Int32 processId)
   at System.Diagnostics.Process.get_Modules()
   at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 )
   at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 )
   at ...ctor(Int32 )
   at ..()
   at ..()
   at ..(Object , EventArgs )
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.296 (RTMGDR.030319-2900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
    Assembly Version: 2.2.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.2.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/chris.s/Desktop/pqr/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1002 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1001 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
    Win32 Version: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/chris.s/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B1c177e07-56d7-4b16-94fd-f44a570a1472%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.272 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.6161
    Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.6161
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```

----------


## Whatsmyname

Is there a guide on this forum how to download profiles using SVN? I have downloaded TortoiseSVN, but I have no idea how to use it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## paintpauller

> Is there a guide on this forum how to download profiles using SVN? I have downloaded TortoiseSVN, but I have no idea how to use it.



You could go the whole TortoiseSVN way but its unneeded. All you need to do is go into the Profile Downloader in Rotation Editor and past one of the links there (ability or rotation) and then remove the 's' from 'https://' and there you go profile downloaded from SVN with out the need for anything complicated =)

----------


## lucyluckman

Sorry to say my PC has just about had it. Before I go and buy a new one I was hoping someone could tell me if I buy a 64bit system and install a 64 bit OS can I run wow in 32 bit mode and still use PQR?
TIA  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

> I buy a 64bit system and install a 64 bit OS can I run wow in 32 bit mode and still use PQR?


.
yes you can

----------


## Whatsmyname

> You could go the whole TortoiseSVN way but its unneeded. All you need to do is go into the Profile Downloader in Rotation Editor and past one of the links there (ability or rotation) and then remove the 's' from 'https://' and there you go profile downloaded from SVN with out the need for anything complicated =)


Oh, is it that complicated?  :Big Grin: 

Seems like I always like to take the hard way.  :Smile:

----------


## ZidaneT

Hi Guys

does anyone know if there is any current issues with PQR_WriteToChat()? It's mysteriously stopped working for me.

eg:

PQR_WriteToChat("Switching to AOE mode")

Seems to have stopped working around the last patch, after the updated offsets. I didn't actually notice since I only use it on one character and haven't played it in a while.

----------


## paintpauller

> Hi Guys
> 
> does anyone know if there is any current issues with PQR_WriteToChat()? It's mysteriously stopped working for me.
> 
> eg:
> 
> PQR_WriteToChat("Switching to AOE mode")
> 
> Seems to have stopped working around the last patch, after the updated offsets. I didn't actually notice since I only use it on one character and haven't played it in a while.


it could be turned off in the settings, PQR > Settings > Show Messages in Chat

if not then idk why its not working for you, works fine for me so its something on your end

----------


## ZidaneT

> it could be turned off in the settings, PQR > Settings > Show Messages in Chat
> 
> if not then idk why its not working for you, works fine for me so its something on your end


Good lord, sometimes I'm such a dumb-ass. You're right, I must have turned it off at some point and forgotten. problem solved, +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronal2dduff

Scroll down to the bottom of this post for direct links to each classes' rotation page. Please do some searching before making posts.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Scroll down to the bottom of this post for direct links to each classes' rotation page. Please do some searching before making posts.


says the spam bot!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

hey guys not quite sure if 5.3 is actually out tomorrow or not but nevertheless are 5.3 offsets currently released on ptr? and will they be the same for live when it comes up either tomorrow or in the future? thnx  :Smile:

----------


## WWF

> hey guys not quite sure if 5.3 is actually out tomorrow or not but nevertheless are 5.3 offsets currently released on ptr? and will they be the same for live when it comes up either tomorrow or in the future? thnx


https://twitter.com/Bashiok/status/334010420765552641

----------


## Dregoon

> I'm getting this error/unhandled exception when launching PQR, all of a sudden after using PQR All day, It just happened suddenly after a restart
> 
> 
> ```
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
> ...


I got also this kind of error. It only happens when trying to select the processes, so when WoW is running the program crashes but if I start it alone it doesn't crash. What version of dotnetframework am I supposed to be running?

----------


## firepong

> I got also this kind of error. It only happens when trying to select the processes, so when WoW is running the program crashes but if I start it alone it doesn't crash. What version of dotnetframework am I supposed to be running?


Suppose to be running .Net 4.5? By the looks of it I don't know about the Assembly's, but there's a chance you are running .Net 4.0. If you are running 4.0, get the 4.5 extension since it adds a whole lot more functionality to .Net.

----------


## Dregoon

> Suppose to be running .Net 4.5? By the looks of it I don't know about the Assembly's, but there's a chance you are running .Net 4.0. If you are running 4.0, get the 4.5 extension since it adds a whole lot more functionality to .Net.


I have 4.5 myself just couldn't copy the error, will post it later today. It's strange becouse it only crashes if I have WoW running

----------


## firepong

> I have 4.5 myself just couldn't copy the error, will post it later today. It's strange becouse it only crashes if I have WoW running


Check if you have the right offsets. I know wrong offsets will cause crashing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dregoon

> Check if you have the right offsets. I know wrong offsets will cause crashing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Updated PQR and it works now. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## hellobello25

Hi

can one help it not works and it should only buff infight

if not UnitBuffID("player",128433) then
return true
end

pet ability Serpent's Swiftness

edit
now i have it bring to work 

if not UnitBuffID("player",128433)
and UnitExists("pet")
and not UnitIsDead("pet")
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
and GetSpellCooldown(128433) == 0
then
CastSpellByID(128433, "player")
return true
end

----------


## King Protos

Took a long break, glad to see PQR is still around! Now just to find all my old profiles, heh

----------


## kickmydog

> Hi
> 
> can one help it not works and it should only buff infight
> 
> if not UnitBuffID("player",128433) then
> return true
> end
> 
> pet ability Serpent's Swiftness
> ...


Why bother? Your pet will auto cast this ability when in combat automatically,

----------


## sparkyiezz

Is there anyway to make PQR or any other botbase not use much cpu or something because i kind of stay the same fps, over 60 most times but seems alot more unsmooth laggy anyway to fix this~

----------


## cukiemunster

Completely off topic question, but is it possible to have PQR write to guild chat? I was wanting to troll my brother, and add something dumb into one of his CD's so it spammed gchat or whenever his CD's were used  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## WWF

> Completely off topic question, but is it possible to have PQR write to guild chat? I was wanting to troll my brother, and add something dumb into one of his CD's so it spammed gchat or whenever his CD's were used 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


SendChatMessage - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## sparkyiezz

is there anyway to make pqr to use less power cpu or something because for somereason when i use it i loose like 5-10 fps but it seems really unsmooth

----------


## crystal_tech

> is there anyway to make pqr to use less power cpu or something because for somereason when i use it i loose like 5-10 fps but it seems really unsmooth


its in the profile your using. in the past PQR_UnitDistance() was known to cause problems on lower end systems.

----------


## firepong

> its in the profile your using. in the past PQR_UnitDistance() was known to cause problems on lower end systems.


This. On my Quad Core system, I have WoW set to load up and use only 3 cores, and PQR on the 4th. Never get any lag on my end, but a lot of people do report it lags.

----------


## triggersad

https://twitter.com/Warcraft/status/335560422767882240

may 21 guyst...start working on those offsets.

----------


## crystal_tech

just a heads up i need a tester.

90 warrior tank pm if you want to help me.

----------


## sparkyiezz

> This. On my Quad Core system, I have WoW set to load up and use only 3 cores, and PQR on the 4th. Never get any lag on my end, but a lot of people do report it lags.


its prob because i got dual core haha amd anthlon x2 250 with gts 450 might need new pc, anyway i can make wow run on one and pqr run on the other?

----------


## crystal_tech

> its prob because i got dual core haha amd anthlon x2 250 with gts 450 might need new pc, anyway i can make wow run on one and pqr run on the other?


open up taskman and goto process tab and find wow.exe in the list, right click and select CPU Affinity and set it to 1 only (0 will be used for pqr and system), do the same with PQR.exe only change it to core 0 only.

however, with that system you should be able to upgrade to a Athlon II X4 with no problem and get a boost, Cost of one in USD is 80ish bucks.
note: if your looking to update to a whole new system then it wouldn't make since dropping a 'older' new CPU in your current.

----------


## sparkyiezz

> open up taskman and goto process tab and find wow.exe in the list, right click and select CPU Affinity and set it to 1 only (0 will be used for pqr and system), do the same with PQR.exe only change it to core 0 only.
> 
> however, with that system you should be able to upgrade to a Athlon II X4 with no problem and get a boost, Cost of one in USD is 80ish bucks.
> note: if your looking to update to a whole new system then it wouldn't make since dropping a 'older' new CPU in your current.


Thanks, tbf i am just going to buy another pc because i can hardly run any other games anyway so would be the best thing to do so i can play wow in good quality and pqr rrunning no lag what so ever haha

----------


## paintpauller

*Alpha Interrupt has support for the new PQI.
If you have any questions, bugs, or suggestions let me know. 
-- -- Version 3.0 -- --
Please submit bugs to me on my thread!
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dom-delay.html
-- -- Beta Build -- --*
*Features in this release of Alpha Inturrupt include:
**-* *Full support for PQI and its new UI
**- Interrupts Target, Focus, Mouseover, Boss, Arena, and BattleGround* *(configurable in PQI)**
- Battle Ground Interrupt -* *BETA**> Enables interrupting in battlegrounds by shuffling around your focus to the opposing team and 
trying to keep it on targets that are within range to be interrupted. Take caution when using this as 
if someone notices that you are changing your focus that much they may start to suspect things!**- Random cast percentage delay**​>* *Minimum & Maximum percentages are* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting till cast is after this Percentage**-* *Random time delay**​**​>* *Minimum & Maximum delay is* *configurable in PQI**>* *Delays interrupting for a random amount of time**-* *Ignore list**​>* *A custom list of spells to NOT interrupt (configurable in PQI)
**- Instant Interrupt list
**>* *A custom list of spells to instantly interrupt, ignoring standard delay settings (configurable in PQI)**-* *Pause Rotation Hotkey (changeable in PQI)**-* *Everything can be toggled with PQI & has tooltips**Change Log:
**- Version 3.0
**> Added* *Mouseover, Boss, and BattleGround
> Added* *Instant Interrupt list
> Added PQI Interrupt info frame
> Added Update MSG's for PQI
> Fixed IsAddOnLoaded Error!
**~ That one took some time to find, was caused when using PQI, the addon was not creating the variables instantly anymore so a simple delay till the variables were set fixed the problem. Looks like this error started showing up around 4 weeks ago for some ppl, for me it started to show up around 6 days ago (i have no idea what was causing this to happen its very odd)
**> Made some improvements that should help with FPS loss that some ppl are reporting! Personally i have yet to see FPS loss on any version of this profile, let me know if it helped anyone out =D
> Added Nerder's DK Strangulate/Mindfreeze code
> Fixed Range Checks!
**~ There should be no more problems with trying to interrupt when out of range. Pets should be fixed as well but have no way to conferme, if they are not then idk what is going on with them!**- Version 2.2
**> Updated to use skull bash - 106839 when spell is known!
> fixed a bug where sometimes it would not interrupt when using random percent or time delay.**- Version 2.1
**> Updated update link thanks to jh16 for catching that!**~ Old link was to my modified version of Xelper's Interrupt files - Derp!**> U**pdated logic for both divineshield & Inner Focus.* 
*~ Should now ignore interrupting when customTarget has that buff
~ Will need a list of more buffs to ignore tho so if anyone can think of them let me know!**- Version 2.0
**> Changed the name to Alpha Interrupt
> Added Monk* *interrupt spell**> Added support for PQI**> Added Random cast percentage delay**> Added an Ignore list**- Version 1.2**> Now ignores targets with divineshield per request**> Added in Update links for future updates**Without PQI** - PQInterface is RECOMMENDED - Everything should work with the following changes!
**> Random cast percentage delay will default to enabled with a minimum percentage of 30 and a max of 50*
*> Random time delay will default to enabled with a minimum delay of 0.1 and a max of 0.8 seconds*
*> Ignore list will default to disabled and will have a template list
> Instant Interrupt list will default to disabled and will have a template list
> Interrupt Target, Focus, Mouseover, Boss, and Arena will default to enabled
>* *Interrupt BattleGround will default to disabled
> Pause Interrupting will be disabled (Requires PQI to be enabled)

**To change any setting without PQI go into Ability Editor > Class = INTERRUPT Profile = Alpha Interrupt > Variables: Interrupt, scroll down till you see Default Variables and make the changes you want under there.**In-Game PQI Menu*

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> *- Battle Ground Interrupt -* *BETA**> Enables interrupting in battlegrounds by shuffling around your focus to the opposing team and 
> trying to keep it on targets that are within range to be interrupted. Take caution when using this as 
> if someone notices that you are changing your focus that much they may start to suspect things!*



There is no way to track anyone's focus (in the API) except your own.

----------


## Kinkeh

> [/INDENT]
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> There is no way to track anyone's focus (in the API) except your own.


Doesn't mean he's tracking someone elses focus, he's stating that he's shuffling your own focus between all of the opposing battlegroups players.

----------


## kuukuu

Could also scan through all your party's targets but I assume that would likely lag pretty hard in a battleground. Wish there was a way to cycle through the enemies like you can your party but I'm assuming Blizz doesn't have this in order to stop simple bots or something like that.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Doesn't mean he's tracking someone elses focus, he's stating that he's shuffling your own focus between all of the opposing battlegroups players.


Lets quote it again:




> *- Battle Ground Interrupt -* *BETA**> Enables interrupting in battlegrounds by shuffling around your focus to the opposing team and 
> trying to keep it on targets that are within range to be interrupted. Take caution when using this as 
> if someone notices that you are changing your focus that much they may start to suspect things!*



It says.... "Take caution"...

And I said:




> There is no way to track anyone's focus (in the API) except your own.


There is no caution to take because no one can read what your focus is or how frequent you are changing it.

----------


## firepong

> Could also scan through all your party's targets but I assume that would likely lag pretty hard in a battleground. Wish there was a way to cycle through the enemies like you can your party but I'm assuming Blizz doesn't have this in order to stop simple bots or something like that.


Oh, but there is a very simple way to do this if you could somehow get around the Taint Force error that pops up half the time you read frames  :Wink: 

EDIT* To demonstrate, just be in a BG, have the BG frame with all the names on it open ( right click the eye and hit show whatever ) and type in the chat frame /dump WorldStateButton1.name 

This can be automated in PQR using:
[php]for i=1,#WorldStateButtonFrame do --Not tested, but should work as that frame only houses the buttons of the players and all these will equal to the total players.--
--Shit to cycle through buttons goes here--
end[php]

----------


## joboy_67

> Oh, but there is a very simple way to do this if you could somehow get around the Taint Force error that pops up half the time you read frames 
> 
> EDIT* To demonstrate, just be in a BG, have the BG frame with all the names on it open ( right click the eye and hit show whatever ) and type in the chat frame /dump WorldStateButton1.name 
> 
> This can be automated in PQR using:
> [php]for i=1,#WorldStateButtonFrame do --Not tested, but should work as that frame only houses the buttons of the players and all these will equal to the total players.--
> --Shit to cycle through buttons goes here--
> end[php]


I have tried this yet I never got around that error. Its the only thing from stopping people from making almost lag free PVP profiles for large bgs =P

----------


## xLegendx

Is there any Auto Flag Returners ?
I haven't seen some in a while and they're very very handy in RBGs

----------


## joboy_67

> Is there any Auto Flag Returners ?
> I haven't seen some in a while and they're very very handy in RBGs


I think paintpauler had one released if I'm not mistaken.
Edit: It was a planned feature for AlphaUtilities.

----------


## ImayoboeiI

Anyone going to make a Fire/Frost mage PvP profile for next patch? Fire will be OP as hell.

----------


## xLegendx

> I think paintpauler had one released if I'm not mistaken.
> Edit: It was a planned feature for AlphaUtilities.


Yeah, I was reading what was in it and I didn't see it  :Frown:  
but, its not that hard to code I think.

----------


## paintpauller

> There is no caution to take because no one can read what your focus is or how frequent you are changing it.


there is caution to take I dont think there is any way to tell from default UI (never used it lol) but with addons there is a way to see your targets focus or your party members focus just like you can see their targets. partyNfocus targetfocus exc.. are all valid UnitId's and can have unitframes just like you can have unitframes for your parties target and the target off your target. that being said my UI addon (oUF_LUI) does not have options for seeing this but could easily be added in at any time and others might have something like this implemented. also there is not much need to have this information take up UI space as there is not much need to know it so running into someone with the ability to see your focus while possible is very unlikely.



> Oh, but there is a very simple way to do this if you could somehow get around the Taint Force error that pops up half the time you read frames 
> 
> EDIT* To demonstrate, just be in a BG, have the BG frame with all the names on it open ( right click the eye and hit show whatever ) and type in the chat frame /dump WorldStateButton1.name 
> 
> This can be automated in PQR using:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


tried that does not give anything usefull lol just errors.



> I have tried this yet I never got around that error. Its the only thing from stopping people from making almost lag free PVP profiles for large bgs =P


what is holding back lag free PVP profiles for large bgs? if all you need is say a table with all the BG names and their faction that is very much possible, hell if you wanted you could get even more detailed table with their roll speck class exc if they are carrying the flag and much more. never tried to code for PVP as i have gone straight PVE this xpack so i dont know what is holding back the PVP profiles, i would assume that its for healing profiles but.

----------


## paintpauller

> Is there any Auto Flag Returners ?
> I haven't seen some in a while and they're very very handy in RBGs





> I think paintpauler had one released if I'm not mistaken.
> Edit: It was a planned feature for AlphaUtilities.





> Yeah, I was reading what was in it and I didn't see it  
> but, its not that hard to code I think.


yes it is something that is very simple and something that is planned for the next release of Alpha Utilities, with getting into raiding i needed to use what spare time i had working on that thus the PQI version of avery's ret profile as my ret pally is my main toon and the advance features in Alpha Interrupt. now that all that has settled down some and raiding is starting to go smoother i will have more time to update Alpha Utilities & Alpha Moonkin again.

for those that do not want to wait till the update just add this to a new ability and stick it towards the top of your priority list:


```

if IsActiveBattlefieldArena() == 1 --we are in a BGand not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") --we are not deadand ((GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime()/1000) > 120) then --the BG started    local Flags = {"Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag"}    for i=1,#Flags do         InteractUnit(Flags[i])end end 


```

----------


## Vogel81

5.3 in the AM woo!

----------


## Vogel81

Now the great offset hunt begins!

----------


## whatmod

Hopefully someone will post the offsets here =) I think an offset thread you should be formed =)

----------


## Xelper

No need to worry. I already have the offsets ready, I just need to test them. So... when I notice that servers are up.

----------


## Kinkeh

> No need to worry. I already have the offsets ready, I just need to test them. So... when I notice that servers are up.

----------


## dklcfr

You never cease to amaze me xelper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vogel81

Xelper... I want to have your babies! :P

----------


## Drinksbeer

/sigh...I can't give him more rep....this is a problem I will have to fix!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vogel81

Well I can! Gratz on 800 Xelper!  :Smile:

----------


## Shuckless

Xelper, I don't post much, don't leech much either. All my rep goes to you buddy for these offsets  :Big Grin:  You kick ass brah.

----------


## darkkinght

servers coming up now

----------


## killadreams

servers are up

----------


## Apocalypse59

> No need to worry. I already have the offsets ready, I just need to test them. So... when I notice that servers are up.


Servers are up!

----------


## deathndecay

YO BRO, UP HERE - Servers are up.

----------


## xLegendx

o m geee servers are up

----------


## dklcfr

There are currently 102 users browsing this thread. (57 members and 45 guests) /lol

----------


## whatmod

anyone got the new offsets?

----------


## fearlessblock

finally right now just need offset and bet they will ninja a few times

----------


## Naptownz

new offsets?

----------


## Lexi777

Im ready im ready im ready

----------


## reapagedk

Xelper already said he has the new offsets just needs to test some things out once the servers came up give him some time

----------


## killadreams

if you know what you are doing you can make your own offsets i'm almost done making mine just need a few more things and then it should work

----------


## ebouster

> if you know what you are doing you can make your own offsets i'm almost done making mine just need a few more things and then it should work


please share  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## whatmod

Killa will you post when complete?

----------


## healzzz

xelper has stated already that he has offsets and is testing them. calm down.

----------


## Goldfox420

Patch has been live for under an hour people need to chill out lol.

----------


## ebouster

i am chill, just would rather have it sooner than later  :Smile:

----------


## killadreams

> Killa will you post when complete?


xelper has them done he is just testing them as of right now i can not find 4 things that i need to make it work have to do more searching on the forums

----------


## billybuffalo

You guys forget how to play your toons without PQR? Holy crap!

----------


## xLegendx

> You guys forget how to play your toons without PQR? Holy crap!


I can't play shit without PQR now  :Frown: 
Well, I could but PQR is a lot better than me...

----------


## Ralphiuss

I'll admit it...I need PQR to play WoW lol.

----------


## billybuffalo

> I can't play shit without PQR now 
> Well, I could but PQR is a lot better than me...


hahaha....yeah pretty much the same for me.

----------


## killadreams

> I can't play shit without PQR now 
> Well, I could but PQR is a lot better than me...



i feel the same way... lmao it's ridiculous...

----------


## dklcfr

> You guys forget how to play your toons without PQR? Holy crap!


I think it's more PQR allowing us to play toons we had no idea about in the first place.

----------


## kuukuu

You guys know that Xelper did explain how to get the offsets yourself a while ago if you want them before he uploads them right? You just have to have some idea what you're doing since it involves using IDA and Cheat Engine.

----------


## blackdove

> I think it's more PQR allowing us to play toons we had no idea about in the first place.


This^ I can play my 2 main toons fine without it, but PQR has let me use some I had abandoned long ago. I'm sure given time I could learn their rotations too.

----------


## whatmod

kuukuu do you have link for the thread i wouldnt mind learning

----------


## billybuffalo

> You guys know that Xelper did explain how to get the offsets yourself a while ago if you want them before he uploads them right? You just have to have some idea what you're doing since it involves using IDA and Cheat Engine.


By all means, point me in the direction to the instructions to doing that, and I will start making them myself....He told me once that he wasnt going to be explaining how to make them...

----------


## MyNewName

I cant find where that was explained. I have managed to compile them all but I cant find what Offset to use for the Lau_DoStringAddress. Someone want to enlighten me?

Edit: I believe this is the one that finds the process of the user, but I may be all off.

----------


## kuukuu

> kuukuu do you have link for the thread i wouldnt mind learning


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

That's a good chunk of them anyways. The other ones I have very rarely seen changed so for most patches it should work. Mainly how I've been fixing mine when we had all the ninja patches.


and to answer your question crackmycrock: <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> Should be correct.

----------


## Stikz

I wonder if the guys posting about making their own have done so or if theyre just hanging out waiting on the offsets themselves.

----------


## ebouster

this is going to suck i foresee many a ninja patches coming up as well :O

----------


## billybuffalo

> I wonder if the guys posting about making their own have done so or if theyre just hanging out waiting on the offsets themselves.


Its not like there is an acceptable guide as to how to make them. Even the link a few posts earlier isnt very descriptive. It assumes you know how to do the first half of it or something. So by all means, post a nice noob guide and I am sure a few will.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I'd say give Xelper a little while, he has them already, so no need in re-inventing the wheel.  :Smile:

----------


## MyNewName

Ok now I am able to get 
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD93D</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> And wow version address. All fairly easy. But when I go to get the Playername address. I search text with the toons name logged in and I do find the address. But within seconds it changes. Everytime I search it, it changes within momments.

And thank you for the link/help Kuukuu

And yes Xelper will get them up soon, I do know. It's not about being in a rush, I would just like to learn how to do it myself.

Ok Figured it out was searching improperly. Playername 0x21716E0

----------


## bessbrett

> I'll admit it...I need PQR to play WoW lol.





> I'd say give Xelper a little while, he has them already, so no need in re-inventing the wheel.


Soon please Xelper, I'm dying
Anyways, Monitoring thread along with the 150 others

----------


## biostyle

How do i donate to Xelper?

----------


## kuukuu

> Ok now I am able to get 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD93D</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> And wow version address. All fairly easy. But when I go to get the Playername address. I search text with the toons name logged in and I do find the address. But within seconds it changes. Everytime I search it, it changes within momments.
> 
> And thank you for the link/help Kuukuu
> 
> And yes Xelper will get them up soon, I do know. It's not about being in a rush, I would just like to learn how to do it myself.
> 
> Ok Figured it out was searching improperly. Playername 0x21716E0


Hmmmm, I got: 

<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass>

and it's picking up correctly for me.... when I press buttons to activate rotations though it does nothing so I assume another of my offsets is incorrect and sadly I have to go work now. Was rather fun though attempting to figure out some of them.

----------


## MyNewName

> Hmmmm, I got: 
> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass>
> 
> and it's picking up correctly for me.... when I press buttons to activate rotations though it does nothing so I assume another of my offsets is incorrect and sadly I have to go work now. Was rather fun though attempting to figure out some of them.


 Do you have to rebase the ones found using CheatEngine?

This is what I have so far. So if someone else wants to take over and try to fix them. Feel Free

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>16977</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0x1F36037</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9CEB4</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD93D</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xAD9BF0</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
<ObjMgr>0xEAEA68</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xD0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x3C</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x8</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0x10</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x800</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

These are not working as is... Just saying

----------


## kuukuu

> Do you have to rebase the ones found using CheatEngine?
> 
> This is what I have so far. So if someone else wants to take over and try to fix them. Feel Free
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16977</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0x1F36037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> ...


Those are similar to what I have but I have

<WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x78A5FF</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>

however as I said before, it's not passing my keyboard commands from PQR to WoW with those offsets so something is still wrong  :Frown: 

And I was removing wow.exe from the ones I found using cheat engine as I remember reading that somewhere else on this site....but I could be wrong. Still a learning experience for me.

----------


## Stikz

So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.

----------


## Axercis

> So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
> It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.


That's completely untrue. Sometimes Xelper has to make a minor client change to PQR as well. I'm sure ulterior motives have literally nothing to do with it.

----------


## Captncrunch

> So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
> It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.


Take your meds and the voices will stop......

----------


## Xelper

Sorry for the delay, new build should be up soon... Blizzard changed some things and all my patterns that automatically find new offsets in the background went to hell. Had to recreate them all. Any offsets distributed so far will not work because there are offsets that PQR itself finds, to keep the work of updating the offset list to a minimum.

----------


## kickmydog

> So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
> It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.


I need my Tin Foil hat!

----------


## kuukuu

> Sorry for the delay, new build should be up soon... Blizzard changed some things and all my patterns that automatically find new offsets in the background went to hell. Had to recreate them all.


They're on to you Xelper! Run! haha

----------


## shadowhacks

Xelper and all the profilers are just evil people with ideas of malevolent intent. They want nothing more then to give us an extremely rad program with sweet profiles that make this game more enjoyable. That is truly devious!

----------


## firepong

Hey Xelper, any news on if some of those Automated Functions would cause a problem with how some of PQR's Custom Functions ( PQR_UnitInfo, PQR_UnitDistance to name a few) cause lag on some peoples comps? Would help a lot in profiles when using these functions as well.

P.S. Did you read my PM I sent you the other day?

----------


## imtakinusrs

> So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
> It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.


And when it's not normal, there is ALWAYS a conspiracy behind it all. ALWAYS.

Thanks for reminding us, and making the world... *dramatic pause*... a safer place!

----------


## Captncrunch

I think Xelper might be a member of the Illuminati  :EEK!:

----------


## Lookin

> So what's the REAL deal. It seems there's some sort of problem, or ulterior motives.
> It never takes this long for someone, even other than Xelper to post offsets.


" gasp " not.....ulterior motives!...someone que the soap opera SHOCKED LOOK music?

----------


## spearfish

> I think Xelper might be a member of the Illuminati


Damn the secrets out..run they will be after you now!

----------


## Xelper

PQR v2.2.1 is up along with the offsets.

​YOU MUST RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE TO RETRIEVE THE LATEST VERSION. PQR WILL NOT WORK WITH PATCH 5.3 IF YOU ARE NOT ON PQR v2.2.1

----------


## saytanus

Thanks a ton!! Seems to be working fine on my ret pally with Avery's profile! +rep to you Xelper when I start to build some  :Smile:

----------


## Lookin

> PQR v2.2.1 is up along with the offsets.
> 
> ​YOU MUST RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE TO RETRIEVE THE LATEST VERSION. PQR WILL NOT WORK WITH PATCH 5.3 IF YOU ARE NOT.


Thank you Xelper!. Good things come to those who wait  :Smile:

----------


## SeveredShadow

Mah nigga Xelper  :Smile:

----------


## cassrgs

Thank you very much xelper. youre the man

----------


## dklcfr

> PQR v2.2.1 is up along with the offsets.
> 
> ​YOU MUST RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE TO RETRIEVE THE LATEST VERSION. PQR WILL NOT WORK WITH PATCH 5.3 IF YOU ARE NOT ON PQR v2.2.1


now we'll just need to post this every 5 mins for the next 4 days and everything will be fine.

----------


## arthad

> PQR v2.2.1 is up along with the offsets.
> 
> ​YOU MUST RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE TO RETRIEVE THE LATEST VERSION. PQR WILL NOT WORK WITH PATCH 5.3 IF YOU ARE NOT ON PQR v2.2.1


Awesome Xelper thanks a lot man!

----------


## Explicittt

The last two pages are gold.

Thanks sincerely for the hard work to anybody involved in grooming this tool that makes me not terrible.

----------


## Subversor

Could any-one recommend a 2h frost deathknight profile?

----------


## ebouster

nevermind.. ty!!

----------


## paintpauller

ninja patch 16981 =(

5.3 Hotfixes: May 21 - World of Warcraft

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

yup new offsets needed already lol....sigh

----------


## Decaed

> ninja patch 16981 =(
> 
> 5.3 Hotfixes: May 21 - World of Warcraft


That would explain why PQR stopped working. Thanks!

----------


## phasechange

Sigh, have raid in literally 2 mins =/

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

i just made a new 16981 offset file with the 16977 info and only changed the <CurrentWoWVersion>16977</CurrentWoWVersion> to <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> and it seems to be working just fine

----------


## phasechange

> i just made a new 16981 offset file with the 16977 info and only changed the <CurrentWoWVersion>16977</CurrentWoWVersion> to <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> and it seems to be working just fine


Works like a charm +rep

----------


## paintpauller

offsets look to be working

open notepad > past the code below > select save as > save as type: ALL Files (*.*) > save as: Offsets_16981.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD93D</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB28650</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

working for averys PQI ret profile and my custom trade spam profiel, testing alpha interrupt soon.

***only changed wow version***


EDIT: =( TheBolivianGuy beat me lol

----------


## manjoe42

works very nice would rep but dont have any

----------


## isleview

they aren't working now  :Frown:

----------


## scrappyballz

tyvm for all hard work every one put in to making this work.

----------


## riscatto101

> they aren't working now


agreed have raid in 5 mins and it isnt working can someone post a download? maybe i did something wrong....

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> agreed have raid in 5 mins and it isnt working can someone post a download? maybe i did something wrong....


looks like youll have to press your own keys broskie!

----------


## riscatto101

i agree but i dont think im alone when i say pqr is alot quicker

----------


## riscatto101

i dont think pqr is detecting my wow....comes up and says login on the pqr window and im logged on...help?

----------


## Markuslane171196

Its working fine for me

----------


## oswalt0

> i dont think pqr is detecting my wow....comes up and says login on the pqr window and im logged on...help?


Did you update to 2.2.1. And then use the offsets posted for 16981?

----------


## riscatto101

> Did you update to 2.2.1. And then use the offsets posted for 16981?




anyone got a good 5.3 bm hunter profile?

----------


## ebouster

ninja patch

----------


## paintpauller

for those who can't get it to work here is my post from when the patch 1st came out, should get it all working for ya,



> offsets look to be working
> 
> open notepad > past the code below > select save as > save as type: ALL Files (*.*) > save as: Offsets_16981.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> ...

----------


## misterneko

> offsets look to be working
> 
> open notepad > past the code below > select save as > save as type: ALL Files (*.*) > save as: Offsets_16981.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> ...


OMG in middle raid my internet dropped... and this ninja patch...

i think i love you <3

----------


## Nov17

how would you code, a warrior to stop casting special attack while standing in a ring of peace? (so he doesn't get disarms?)

----------


## replikatoren

> how would you code, a warrior to stop casting special attack while standing in a ring of peace? (so he doesn't get disarms?)


check the debuffID, when youre under ring of peace and let the profile just return true for this ID. But ye, you will get disarmed anyways.( 3 sec atleast)

----------


## rafaelartoledo

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## KleskReaver

> offsets look to be working
> 
> open notepad > past the code below > select save as > save as type: ALL Files (*.*) > save as: Offsets_16981.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> ...


Can't seem to get it working, PQR will detect my WoW running but when I press the hotkey to activate a profile, nothing comes up in the chat in WoW acknowledging thats the profile is active and it makes PQR 'not respond'

any ideas?

----------


## js1974

Another new patch came out which is why that isn't working needs new offsets again. Unsure of the offsets I'm still learning how to find them and I can't quite find them all atm.

----------


## KleskReaver

> Another new patch came out which is why that isn't working needs new offsets again. Unsure of the offsets I'm still learning how to find them and I can't quite find them all atm.


damn these ninjas are quick!

----------


## dkmo

> Can't seem to get it working, PQR will detect my WoW running but when I press the hotkey to activate a profile, nothing comes up in the chat in WoW acknowledging thats the profile is active and it makes PQR 'not respond'
> 
> any ideas?


Same for me :/

----------


## Sevve3

Could someone perhaps explain a dummy guide for most us who usually have to sit here begging / waiting for the offsets to be posted ?

Would rather try and get them myself than have to beg each patch.

----------


## Nov17

> Same for me :/


same here >.<

----------


## WWF

> Can't seem to get it working, PQR will detect my WoW running but when I press the hotkey to activate a profile, nothing comes up in the chat in WoW acknowledging thats the profile is active and it makes PQR 'not respond'


same problem, need new offsets

----------


## Sevve3

> Can't seem to get it working, PQR will detect my WoW running but when I press the hotkey to activate a profile, nothing comes up in the chat in WoW acknowledging thats the profile is active and it makes PQR 'not respond'
> 
> any ideas?



Had the same issues, till I used the PQRupdater and now it works perfectly

----------


## Kaylo

> same problem, need new offsets


The offsets paintpuller posted and wow will recognize it if you do what xelper said:




> PQR v2.2.1 is up along with the offsets.
> 
> ​YOU MUST RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE TO RETRIEVE THE LATEST VERSION. PQR WILL NOT WORK WITH PATCH 5.3 IF YOU ARE NOT ON PQR v2.2.1


I bet you are trying the new offsets on 2.2.0.

Give it a try and report back.

----------


## dariusz

eu currently 16981, working fine with pqr 2.2.1, the modified offset file ( 16981 with just the wow version changed) on several 


great job Xhelper as always and many thanks for the offset file tip

----------


## dkmo

Attachment 14045 Not working

----------


## dxterminator

Bump that, got 2.2.1, not working either

----------


## dkmo

> Bump that, got 2.2.1, not working either


Okay Bro, fixed it. If you have 2.2.1. go to the Offsets Folder...[Dont know if its a must] Create a Backup Folder, put the old OffsetsXXX.xml's in it. Create a new Text Document, put this in it



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54D9C</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


Save as "Offsets_16981.xml" in the Offesets Folder. Start PQR and it should work now.

----------


## dxterminator

Will test in out in 2 hours (work) Will defenitly let you know. Tnx for the efford!

----------


## repoocekim

Just a reminder for you guys if you still think its not working, make sure your running wow from the 32bit client again when you start it. If youve run it straight from the patcher/launcher itl automatically select 64bit, so make sure your running x86.

----------


## Trevalous

Where do you get PQR version 2.2.1 ? Cause mine is ''2.2.0'' !

----------


## WWF

> The offsets paintpuller posted and wow will recognize it if you do what xelper said:
> I bet you are trying the new offsets on 2.2.0.
> Give it a try and report back.


yes, it works with 2.2.1, but I prefer to use 2.1.0 without high CPU usage issues.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> The offsets paintpuller posted and wow will recognize it if you do what xelper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are trying the new offsets on 2.2.0.
> 
> Give it a try and report back.


Doing like he said, and now it all works again like a charm!  :Smile: 

Edit: What kind of CPU processor do you got WWF? I have never come across a profile that gets my CPU worked up (even before I bought a new computer)
It usually boils down to a faulty profile giving lua-errors or something wrong in the code. Maybe its the profile you use that does it?

----------


## Trevalous

Nvm, i got it to work, finally. Just needed to run the PQR Update and change those offsets

----------


## Rainbobololliepop

thank you so much

----------


## vitalic

New offsets posted above not working for me on PQR 2.1.0, it finds the process ok but as soon as I enable a profile in game PQR freezes.

----------


## damien2008

New offsets posted above not working for me on PQR 2.2.1, it finds the process ok, 
but as soon as i hit the select button i get the window where i should select the rotation, 
all fields are greyed out and the status at the top of the window says "not logged in"

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you guys miss the post above where it says you have to use the PQRUpdater first and then apply the Offsets posted here? I updated my PQR-client and use the offsets that Paintpauller (I think) provided, and it works for me. Make sure you dont have any other offsets in there.

----------


## vitalic

> Did you guys miss the post above where it says you have to use the PQRUpdater first and then apply the Offsets posted here? I updated my PQR-client and use the offsets that Paintpauller (I think) provided, and it works for me. Make sure you dont have any other offsets in there.


Obviously you missed the point that many people are using an older version of PQR because the newer ones eat up CPU like a fatty in McDonalds. Is there any reason to think that 2.0/2.1 should no longer work?

----------


## damien2008

> Did you guys miss the post above where it says you have to use the PQRUpdater first and then apply the Offsets posted here? I updated my PQR-client and use the offsets that Paintpauller (I think) provided, and it works for me. Make sure you dont have any other offsets in there.


excuse me that i missed to write it down ...
i followed the instructions as follows:
- download PQRUpdater from forum (first post of this thread)
- extract to a new folder (kept the old one because of some rotations in there, that i'm working on)
- start PQRUpdater (checked all boxes, hit download button)
- Pressed Okay in the next message box, exited PQRUpdater / PQR
- used the new/old offsets from previous version (with changed WoW Version) (i also tried the one from here and also the one i was giving via skype by a friend, which are all the same after doin a windiff) and copied them to the correct offsets folder (from the fresh installation)
- started the wow-launcher, changed the game preferences to 32bit (i also tried starting wow from wow.exe which is starting the 32 bit version)
- started PQRUpdater (again!, which shouldn't be necessary after i did that already)
- Started PQR (after updating again! from PQRUpdater)
- PQR can see my WoW Process and my Toon with the correct name (which it wouldn't do if i have had the wrong offsets / wow version in offset file)
- Hit the Select button (to select the WoW Process that i want PQR to be attached)
- after that u will see the Picture above

so ... i hope this description was detailled enough to make sure i haven't done anything wrong  :Wink: , but thanks for your hints -> still not working

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Obviously you missed the point that many people are using an older version of PQR because the newer ones eat up CPU like a fatty in McDonalds. Is there any reason to think that 2.0/2.1 should no longer work?


Im curious to what your computer specs are if you get CPU performance-issues with PQR, you sure its not just a badly coded profile thats the issue? 


And damien2008, you should delete all files but one in the Offsets-folder once you've updated via PQR-Updater, then you open the remaining Offset-file and copy+paste the Offset-code over the old one and save it, as posted a page ago in this thread, thats how I did it and got it to work at least. Before I had the same problem as you with PQR freezing.

----------


## vitalic

> Im curious to what your computer specs are if you get CPU performance-issues with PQR, you sure its not just a badly coded profile thats the issue? 
> 
> 
> And damien2008, you should delete all files but one in the Offsets-folder once you've updated via PQR-Updater, then you open the remaining Offset-file and copy+paste the Offset-code over the old one and save it, as posted a page ago in this thread, thats how I did it and got it to work at least. Before I had the same problem as you with PQR freezing.


It's not that I get performance issues per se, it's just I don't like the fact PQR uses 5% of my CPU and it's even using it when idle (not running any profiles). I posted a screenshot of it before:



And my CPU is fairly old (i3 530) but not bad enough that it should be a problem. I don't know what Xelper changed to cause this, perhaps it's just additional features and bloat creeping in but I preferred the older version where it doesn't even register on my task manager (0.1%).

----------


## damien2008

> And damien2008, you should delete all files but one in the Offsets-folder once you've updated via PQR-Updater, then you open the remaining Offset-file and copy+paste the Offset-code over the old one and save it, as posted a page ago in this thread, thats how I did it and got it to work at least. Before I had the same problem as you with PQR freezing.


Well ...
First: i haven't ever had issues with freezing  :Wink:  this is a problem that vitalic had
Second: tried your suggestion, does not help, also tried switching languages in wow (which wasn't a problem back in the days), and now goin to update/repair .Net Framework 
unfortunately there is no logging in PQR to examine it for a reason that would cause the current behavior ... i'm sure when i'm back home and try it on a different machine ... it'll work

----------


## vitalic

Oh damn just saw Xelper's post, sorry about that. I guess older versions won't work now

Updated to 2.2.1 and it's working, CPU usage at ~3% which is an improvement to what I had before.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Thanks DKMO, works great, your post fixed the "ninja patch" blizz threw out.  :Smile:

----------


## zambeaux

Ok for those of you not being able to get PQR to work with the new patch, here is how i got it to work.

Download latest PQR version, you should be on 2.2.1

Click Download Offsets.

Wait for upload.

Go to Offsets folder.

Open file Offsets_16977 with Notepad.

Change the Wow version at the top to <CurrentWoWVersion>16981</CurrentWoWVersion> 

Save file.

Launch PQR and it should work.

have fun !

----------


## wishkeeper

> Ok for those of you not being able to get PQR to work with the new patch, here is how i got it to work.
> 
> Download latest PQR version, you should be on 2.2.1
> 
> Click Download Offsets.
> 
> Wait for upload.
> 
> Go to Offsets folder.
> ...


nope, PQR finds my process and my correct character name, but when clicking "Select" it goes in the rotations panel and says that PQRinterface is required (it is installed)

----------


## LazyRaider

back in action

----------


## isleview

Mines also not finding character i'm attempting to trouble shoot

----------


## isleview

> Ok for those of you not being able to get PQR to work with the new patch, here is how i got it to work.
> 
> Download latest PQR version, you should be on 2.2.1
> 
> Click Download Offsets.
> 
> Wait for upload.
> 
> Go to Offsets folder.
> ...


attempted this and no luck  :Frown: 

For some reason after patch I downloaded offsets and it worked until my heroic jin'r then it messed up and wont even find find my character names

----------


## Shaitan051

> nope, PQR finds my process and my correct character name, but when clicking "Select" it goes in the rotations panel and says that PQRinterface is required (it is installed)


Not to sound condescending but did you do everything he told you? It worked for me and the online thing I would have different from you is the profile I use is my own.

----------


## isleview

> for those who can't get it to work here is my post from when the patch 1st came out, should get it all working for ya,


This is what I was doing wrong 

NOT SAVING THE DOCUMENT AS ALL FILES


Thank you it is working now!!!

----------


## Doc3000i

When is PQR getting updated?

----------


## Xelper

Someone already posted the new offsets, but ill put them on the updater in a few minutes.

For anyone still having troubles with PQR, move PQRUpdater to a completely empty directory, run it and click Download/Update, and see if that new copy of PQR works/detects your characters, etc. Its possible people updated their PQR yesterday in EU and were still on Patch 5.2... this would have resulted in a non-working PQR on patch 5.2. Since EU is 5.3 now, this shouldn't be a problem... but some other areas might still be 5.2, such as Korea.

And just a reminder:YOU MUST BE ON PQRv2.2.1 FOR PATCH 5.3. IF YOU ARE NOT, RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE.

----------


## Guinness

> Someone already posted the new offsets, but ill put them on the updater in a few minutes.
> 
> For anyone still having troubles with PQR, move PQRUpdater to a completely empty directory, run it and click Download/Update, and see if that new copy of PQR works/detects your characters, etc.


Xelper thanks again for your contributions to OC and for PQR. Without PQR I would simply quit WoW, so Blizzard should thank you as well  :Smile: .

----------


## damien2008

> Someone already posted the new offsets, but ill put them on the updater in a few minutes.
> 
> For anyone still having troubles with PQR, move PQRUpdater to a completely empty directory, run it and click Download/Update, and see if that new copy of PQR works/detects your characters, etc. Its possible people updated their PQR yesterday in EU and were still on Patch 5.2... this would have resulted in a non-working PQR on patch 5.2. Since EU is 5.3 now, this shouldn't be a problem... but some other areas might still be 5.2, such as Korea.
> 
> And just a reminder:YOU MUST BE ON PQRv2.2.1 FOR PATCH 5.3. IF YOU ARE NOT, RUN PQRUPDATER.EXE.


Still the same problem
did a new folder, copied PQRUpdater
-PQR detects the wow process -> Charname (ProcessId)(WoWVersion)
- hit "Select"
- next window shows PQR - Not Logged In (in the title) and greyed out combo boxes for rotationselection, some buttons (Settings,Rotation Editor, Ability Editor)
(PQR Interface is installed and loaded in WoW)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you get the offsets I was telling you about earlier, Damien? Without them it wont work, Xelper will implement them to the program though so soon enough you will be able to press "download offsets" and thats that.

----------


## damien2008

> Did you get the offsets I was telling you about earlier, Damien? Without them it wont work, Xelper will implement them to the program though so soon enough you will be able to press "download offsets" and thats that.


they were already on update server when i did it again  :Smile:  and yes i also tried the offset from the thread here

----------


## Ninjaderp

Then there must be something you're doing different than me because it works here and we're using the same files if you've done as you say.

Do a new folder, put PQRupdater there and run it, then delete the offsets it comes with and place this one there and see if it works:
Working offsets.rar

Also you playing on EU or US-servers? Im on EU.

----------


## q8designer

Just trying this for the 1st time...

Got Robim profiles ... loaded character and all ..

when I press the shortcut, the character does nothing in game! Although it says PQR (rotation name) in game

----------


## Xelper

> Still the same problem
> did a new folder, copied PQRUpdater
> -PQR detects the wow process -> Charname (ProcessId)(WoWVersion)
> - hit "Select"
> - next window shows PQR - Not Logged In (in the title) and greyed out combo boxes for rotationselection, some buttons (Settings,Rotation Editor, Ability Editor)
> (PQR Interface is installed and loaded in WoW)


Your WoW probably has taintLog enabled, which traces taint of protected Lua code so that Addon developers can fix their problem. No idea why you have it enabled, but it breaks the GameState variable, which tells PQR that the game is ready for interaction.

Type this command ingame:



> /console taintLog 0


Then restart the game. I was able to reproduce the bug by setting that value to 1 or 2. Maybe if I get around to it I can add some warning that taintLog is enabled to PQR, but thats only if I have free time... I've been busy getting ready to go back to school for a degree that I want, and have been studying my ass off for the last 6 months (which explain my lack of updates, sorry people!) I don't even really play WoW anymore, I only login to keep up with friends.  :Smile:

----------


## Fatherjesus

First time ever using this. I've got the pqr updated but I have no profiles for it for a 2hander frost dk. Any knowledgeable people out there able to just point me in the direction of some profiles.

----------


## qichang

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Murghar

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

----------


## WWF

> Im curious to what your computer specs are if you get CPU performance-issues with PQR, you sure its not just a badly coded profile thats the issue?





> It usually boils down to a faulty profile giving lua-errors or something wrong in the code. Maybe its the profile you use that does it?


I'm sure, it is not a profile or CPU problem. It happened some times without any changes in profile\lua. I dont know why, but 2.1.0 works well always. I hope that in version 2.2.1 this problem will not be.

----------


## Fatherjesus

Okay so I'm brand new to this pqr thing. I ran the updater got the latest files. I want to use Rubims profiles. Would I need to do an svn checkout for his svn inside the profiles folder of my PQR? And then after that should I move his death knight rotations into my DEATHKNIGHT folder? That's what I did. After that though PQR does not do anything ingame after I start it. It does say PQR enabled disabled though. I looked at the rotation editor and it says the list of stuff but I never actually saw any spells anywhere. Do I still need to edit the rotation or something? Anyone that could help me figure out how to get this running before raid tonight I'd be eternally grateful.

----------


## peterfried

> Just trying this for the 1st time...
> 
> Got Robim profiles ... loaded character and all ..
> 
> when I press the shortcut, the character does nothing in game! Although it says PQR (rotation name) in game


same here 10chars

----------


## Evgenij

Please can any one help me with Disrupting Shout for the Warrior. The Xelper interrupt only runs with pummel. 

I want to use it when pummel is on cooldown. from 20 percent. I can not get ahead :confused:

can someone please give me some tips?

Greetz Evgenij

----------


## Lordunico

Loaded PDq, updated, installed profiles, shows starting in wowchat, but get this:

ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1013:
Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: UnitDebuff()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1013: UnitDebuffID()
[string "buff = { 1833, 9005, 853, 85388, 6358 } ..."]:9: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:

Says it is running, but does nothing.

----------


## paintpauller

> Loaded PDq, updated, installed profiles, shows starting in wowchat, but get this:
> 
> ID: 2
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1013:
> Usage: UnitDebuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> ...


that has nothing to do with PQR, it looks like you are using a profile that is using UnitDebuffID/UnitDebuff wrong, you should bring it up with the profile author.

----------


## l337pally

Looks like ninja patch just hit and offsets changed

----------


## moochild

Anyone have the offsets for the latest ninja patch? (16984)

----------


## ganjador

Ninja patch.

----------


## l337pally

I tried that and my game crashed




> Ninja patch. Make a new .xml file in Offsets folder and change the version to 16983. Make sure to change it in the file name and in the file itself.

----------


## reapagedk

looks like another ninja patch a few minutes ago for US realms

----------


## ganjador

> I tried that and my game crashed


Yea, mine just did too. As soon as I loaded the profile PQR crashed.

----------


## averykey

> Yea, mine just did too. As soon as I loaded the profile PQR crashed.


same 10char

----------


## Oldie

> Yea, mine just did too. As soon as I loaded the profile PQR crashed.


Same. This stinks, I'm a disabled vet and use PQR to raid and we start in 10min  :Frown:

----------


## C1utch

> Yea, mine just did too. As soon as I loaded the profile PQR crashed.


my game crashed also.

----------


## averykey

Paying via paypal for offsets

----------


## jj2417

anyone working on these currently?

----------


## MyNewName

wow version... 18E6037 player name... 1B216E0 ... Pclass... 1B2185D . Got these with Cheat Engine so I do not konw if they need rebased. Any help?

3DDE98 Localized Text Do string 5535B These are rebased

----------


## azrashom

anyone got these yet? i raid in 20 mins

----------


## BoostON

I will buy offsets for 4.3.4 Arena Tournament!

----------


## olibri

It would be helpful to teach us how to get the offsets ourselves to distribute the work and have offsets sooner after a ninja patch.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Relax - I bet offsets will be up in like 20 minutes ish.

----------


## valver

wth where is the delete post button

----------


## MyNewName

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DDE98</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB28650</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

Ok I got them.. Working and tested

----------


## nertman

> wth where is the delete post button


does not work crashes your wow client when you start a profile

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

above doesnt work, crashes wow

----------


## nertman

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...



Working perfect

----------


## MyNewName

> above doesnt work, crashes wow


Mine work. Check um out

----------


## l337pally

+3 rep Thanks! you saved my life raid just started




> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...

----------


## BallisticJoker

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


Works. REPS+

----------


## azrashom

> Mine work. Check um out


crackmycock you are a god amongst insects

----------


## jonutzzz

they are good thanks

----------


## paintpauller

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


You are the best!!! raid in 3 min was so worked up trying my best to get it working with the limited info i know about the offsets!
the ones you posted are working like a charm! thanks man + rep!!!!!!

----------


## BoostON

Hello crackmycrock! You can make Offsets for the piracy server
Arena Tournament 4.3.4?
I will pay PayPal
arena-tournament.com

----------


## nz7

Sweet Thank you very much  :Wink:  bump

----------


## Blackbacked

this may sound stupid but Im new to all this how do i get the offsets file copyed over to my folder.

----------


## ectl2k

> this may sound stupid but Im new to all this how do i get the offsets file copyed over to my folder.


1. Open the offset folder
2. Open one of the offset files with notepad or equivalent 
3 copy / paste this code over the old code

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DDE98</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB28650</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

4. Save as Offset_16983 (Be sure to save it as a .XML file or it won't work)
5. Reload PQR
(You may have to click download offsets)

----------


## whatmod

Open up notepad then paste the offsets from this forum into it and save it as Offsets_16983.xml make sure you haver all files selected at the bottom and not text

----------


## ectl2k

Anyone else having issues with hunter PQR profiles? I am using Beast 2.0 with some modifications and it seems like it isn't registering how much focus my toon has. I went in to DeBug it and it keeps saying:

SetRecastDelay called for Auto Shot

It only casts a few abilities and then spams the above... Does this have anything to do with the offsets or is there a bigger issue at hand?

----------


## Trevalous

That offset doesnt have the updated version Offsets_16977 version in the xml, ? are you trolling or was that unintentional ?

----------


## Trevalous

You must be extremely trolling, look what the xml file contains...

----------


## ectl2k

> You must be extremely trolling, look what the xml file contains...


Who is it you think is trolling?

----------


## Trevalous

Watch out this Guy is a Blizzard agent, no fcking joke, right on time with his posted Offsets and it's coding is malicious and look at his recent posts, he's setting up a big and obvious show, but we have exposed you. ''Hackmack''

----------


## ectl2k

> Watch out this Guy is a Blizzard agent, no fcking joke, right on time with his posted Offsets and it's coding is malicious and look at his recent posts, he's setting up a big and obvious show, but we have exposed you. ''Hackmack''


Your posts are very vague... If you were truly concerned about our welfare, then you would take the time to identify the person you are calling out.

Edit: I see now that you were referencing the guy who posted the offsets already pre-made. My apologies

----------


## Hackmac

LOL u are funny i copied the shit from crackmycrock lol an i used the Xml from # 16981 erased it an copied the new 1 in it an changed the name of the offset file to the #16983

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Changing the offsets make my WoW have Error everytime i Enable PQR!

----------


## Trevalous

''Hackmack'' obviously, just read his uploaded Offset xml, (Save link as ->Load) it's coded on specific returns, obviously returns some information to blizzard. and look at his post history, you can see his real motives. No need to say more.

----------


## Hackmac

So i guess im not the one working for blizz it must be Crackmycrock sense i got the offsets from him http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-bot-655.html (PQR - Rotation Bot) second or 3rd post down take a look all i did was cut an paste as said above Lol

----------


## Trevalous

Oh i might be downloading something else, instead of the offset you uploaded.

----------


## Hackmac

Also its the same from first post on page 656 ty have a good day sir u ****ING TROLL LMFAO go smoke more of that whacky shit lol

----------


## mrkian

So when I changed my offeset's it allows me to chose the character I am logged into in pqr, but when I try to start a profile wow closes itself and I get an error that "a program caused PQR 2.0 to unexpectedly quit". Anyone else having this problem?

----------


## Hackmac

pqr is 2.2.1 i think now update pqr an try agian

----------


## ectl2k

> So when I changed my offeset's it allows me to chose the character I am logged into in pqr, but when I try to start a profile wow closes itself and I get an error that "a program caused PQR 2.0 to unexpectedly quit". Anyone else having this problem?


Is the profile trying to use an ability that doesn't exist anymore?

----------


## mrkian

I have PQR updated, it is just what the error says when the program closes out. When I open PQR it says it is versoin 2.2.1. 

Ectl2k, I am not sure. I use Vachiusa's profiles. I tried updating it via PQR but it says I have the current profile ( I am using the holy pally profile). I am gonna try a fresh install and try using another profile on a different character to see what happens.

Update: So I tried a fresh install of pqr and it didnt work. Then I ran a fresh install of PQR with no profiles installed with the new offsets. When I logged into wow I pressed the generic alt+x combo you would normally use to start a profile, and even with no profiles loaded PQR still crashed with the same error I have been getting. WoW also crashes. I am stumped.

----------


## Xelper

I just pushed offsets for the latest patch, 16983. As always with patch 5.3, make sure you are using PQR v2.2.1 and have updated via PQRUpdater.exe. For everyone else, you can just use the Download Offsets button in PQR itself.

----------


## Username?

Hey guys, I did as instructed a few posts earlier and posted this:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DDE98</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB28650</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

into a file called Offsets_16983.xml in my offset folder.

I'm running PQR 2.2.1 

When I''m already running WoW, the only option I get is Edit Mode in Process select

When I'm trying to start WoW over the launch button, nothing happens as well.

Basically I can't get PQR to inject into WoW.

Can anyone help me out on this one?

----------


## healzzz

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16983</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5535B</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


thank you for your work!

----------


## mrkian

> Its working fine for me


Yep, Just fixed it myself. Weird, I changed the keybind to turn PQR on from using an alt combination to a single letter and it fixed my problem. Strange.

----------


## peppermint1

> Yep, Just fixed it myself. Weird, I changed the keybind to turn PQR on from using an alt combination to a single letter and it fixed my problem. Strange.


doesn't work. wow detect fault.

----------


## JUANNY

Can anyone tell me if and when the PQ interface addon for wow is 5.3 ready and capable. Cause while trying to load rubims 2h dk profile into wow i get lua and addon errors.When i disable all the addons cept pq interface i get error bout pq interface interfering with blizz ui. i have the pq ui loaded properly in "data" and the addon loaded under wow interface.

Date: 2013-05-22 15:26:47
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 765:
attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 12
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 12
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.16.5405 (MousyMulgara)
AuctionLite, v1.8.10
AuctionMaster, v5.5.12
DBMCore, v
OmniCC, v5.3.0
OneBag3, vv3.4.8
PQInterface, v2.22
Recount, v
ReforgeLite, v1.24
TellMeWhen, v6.2.1
TellMeWhenOptions, v
TinyDPS, v0.942
TomTom, vv50200-1.0.2
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.3.0.50300 <us>
(ck=13b)

----------


## cpowroks

Just released my Assassination rogue profile.
And updated my Shaman Profiles

Link in Sig

----------


## paintpauller

> Can anyone tell me if and when the PQ interface addon for wow is 5.3 ready and capable. Cause while trying to load rubims 2h dk profile into wow i get lua and addon errors.When i disable all the addons cept pq interface i get error bout pq interface interfering with blizz ui. i have the pq ui loaded properly in "data" and the addon loaded under wow interface.


yes it works, have been using alpha interrupt and avery's ret with PQI. both are working. there was a bug that started showing up to ppl around 4-5 weeks ago that would cause PQI to not load the variables instantly thus giving out errors when using the variables. the fix is to pick a variable and check if its == nil and if it is return false. this will delay the profile for a second till the variables are set. if you want to see what im talking about just look at my alpha interrupt profile and check out the variables ability and see how i fixed it. this also looks to be showing up for ppl at different times, i had my 1st report of the problem 4 or 5 weeks ago where i did not start to see this happen till 1.5 weeks ago using the same profiles.

----------


## damien2008

> Your WoW probably has taintLog enabled, which traces taint of protected Lua code so that Addon developers can fix their problem. No idea why you have it enabled, but it breaks the GameState variable, which tells PQR that the game is ready for interaction.
> 
> Type this command ingame:
> 
> Then restart the game. I was able to reproduce the bug by setting that value to 1 or 2. Maybe if I get around to it I can add some warning that taintLog is enabled to PQR, but thats only if I have free time... I've been busy getting ready to go back to school for a degree that I want, and have been studying my ass off for the last 6 months (which explain my lack of updates, sorry people!) I don't even really play WoW anymore, I only login to keep up with friends.


HELL yes  :Smile: 
it was the taintLog, i was debugging some addons for guildies on this comp -.-
Thanks a lot, it is working now

----------


## MyNewName

Xelper wish I could pass you some more rep have to spread some first. Thank you for the "guide" to updating the offsets on my own. It did take a little trial and error but it gets a little easier everytime lol. +love

----------


## zeldaboch

new update... need new offsets =(

Actual versione: 16983

EDIT:
Forgive me, I pressed update offset and now it works

----------


## peterfried

working excellent with Rubin Profs, thank you!

----------


## Dirtstar

> Just released my Assassination rogue profile.
> And updated my Shaman Profiles
> 
> Link in Sig



i tried the shaman pvp profil but it only enchant the weapons and not more -.- 

do i something wrong?

----------


## vitalic

> I just pushed offsets for the latest patch, 16983. As always with patch 5.3, make sure you are using PQR v2.2.1 and have updated via PQRUpdater.exe. For everyone else, you can just use the Download Offsets button in PQR itself.


Is there a specific reason only the latest PQR client will work?

----------


## firepong

> Is there a specific reason only the latest PQR client will work?


From my limited Understanding. It's because PQR finds some of the offsets automatically. So when Blizzard changes the location of said offset's, the automated code has to be changed as well.

----------


## JUANNY

> yes it works, have been using alpha interrupt and avery's ret with PQI. both are working. there was a bug that started showing up to ppl around 4-5 weeks ago that would cause PQI to not load the variables instantly thus giving out errors when using the variables. the fix is to pick a variable and check if its == nil and if it is return false. this will delay the profile for a second till the variables are set. if you want to see what im talking about just look at my alpha interrupt profile and check out the variables ability and see how i fixed it. this also looks to be showing up for ppl at different times, i had my 1st report of the problem 4 or 5 weeks ago where i did not start to see this happen till 1.5 weeks ago using the same profiles.



Thanks lol that sounds exactly like whats happening to me with if_PQR_ADDON_is loaded=nil errors.However im not a developer so what can i use as a work around. Also since the error basically makes some routines that use the addon nonfunctional can we get some attention on fixing the bug within PQR proper thats not loading the variables. Otherwise alot of our users will be left out in the cold with some of their favorite routines.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks lol that sounds exactly like whats happening to me with if_PQR_ADDON_is loaded=nil errors.However im not a developer so what can i use as a work around. Also since the error basically makes some routines that use the addon nonfunctional can we get some attention on fixing the bug within PQR proper thats not loading the variables. Otherwise alot of our users will be left out in the cold with some of their favorite routines.


You may double-check that you have the PQI.lua data sheet, to run the new PQI I think it is mandatory.

----------


## JUANNY

> You may double-check that you have the PQI.lua data sheet, to run the new PQI I think it is mandatory.


Yes ive double checked everything
the latest v2.2 PQR UI lua file is under "data" directory
the rubim 2h frost dk routine is under deathknights profile directory

i have other routines that do not extensively use the pqr ui addon that work fine without lua errors
ive even tried fresh installs to make sure that there were no corrupted files
ive tried removing all addons from wow cept pq interface addon to no avail

as a user i dont know what other troubleshooting steps i can take

the errors from the bug that was referenced by paintpauller match exactly what i am seeing in my pqr-these errors were related for many variables that were coming back as nil including the if pqr addon loaded

----------


## Ninjaderp

JUANNY It might be that something broke in the patch and Rubim needs to update his profile, I dont know how often he's around but Imdasandman have been helping out in his thread lately. Im sure he'll respond to your error once he logs on! ^^

----------


## cpowroks

> i tried the shaman pvp profil but it only enchant the weapons and not more -.- 
> 
> do i something wrong?


I don't think i ever got around to localizing the enh PvP profile. Tbh i haven't touched it in months. Ill look at it today.

----------


## JUANNY

> JUANNY It might be that something broke in the patch and Rubim needs to update his profile, I dont know how often he's around but Imdasandman have been helping out in his thread lately. Im sure he'll respond to your error once he logs on! ^^


the thing is that some of the errors relating with variables coming back nil were happening BEFORE the patch so we can reasonably rule out the patch being the culprit-the only difference was that the before the patch the errors were intermittent and after the patch the errors are constant-from what a previous poster said he used a workaround in his routine to force PQR to return the variables but the bug still remains in the PQR client hence future issues down the road

----------


## Hackmac

anyone got a working master frost Dk Rotation i can have this 1 i have work then it dont work

----------


## JUANNY

> anyone got a working master frost Dk Rotation i can have this 1 i have work then it dont work


there are very few frost dk profiles out there-i use rubims http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html
and weys https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...-profiles.html

----------


## Xelper

> Is there a specific reason only the latest PQR client will work?





> From my limited Understanding. It's because PQR finds some of the offsets automatically. So when Blizzard changes the location of said offset's, the automated code has to be changed as well.


Correct- there have been no changes to PQR between v2.2.0 and v2.2.1 other than the updating of the 'patterns' that PQR uses to pattern match and automatically find offsets in the background. Without new patterns, PQR would not find all of the functions inside of the WoW client that it needs to work, and would crash.

Blizzard started compiling WoW using VS2010 instead of VS2008 and it changed things internally enough that all of the patterns that everyone used previously broke.

----------


## paintpauller

*<<< IMPORTANT NOTICE TO PROFILE AUTHORS THAT USE PQInterface >>>
*There are several reports of getting errors caused from using PQI variables before the addon has made them a variable, the errors look similar to this:



> _Message: [string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: attempt to concatenate global 'PQI VARIABLE' (a nil value)_
> _Time: 04/21/13 18:02:57_
> _Count: 6_
> _Stack: [C]: ?_
> _[string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: in function `?'_
> _[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'_
> _[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>_


After extensive testing i found this to be caused from PQI not instantly making variables when the PQI:AddRotation(config) is called, thus resulting in the profile checking against a variable that was expected to equal something but in reality equals nil.

This happening seems to be random as i have had reports of this occurring over a month ago and yet i did not see this happen on my end till around a week ago, with the 5.3 update it looks to be effecting even more people the before!

There is a really simple fix for this error. all you have to do is delay the profile till the variables are set, here is an example:
if PQI_AveryRetSimCraft_CombatModNotifications_enable == nil then
return true
end 
Something similar should be right after you set PQI with the PQI:AddRotation(config), the variable should be any variable set by PQI in your profile that will return true/false (thus any variable that ends in _enable)

If you are like me and support both using PQI and not then you can look at how i solved it in either my Alpha Interrupt or Avery's ret PQI for a more detailed example.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me and i can see what i can do to help out =D

----------


## cukiemunster

build 16992 is out now, changing offsets only in the offset folder isnt working.

----------


## Zoinx

> build 16992 is out now, changing offsets only in the offset folder isnt working.


Same, and right on my HM Meg pulls : /

----------


## scottjc16

so wow just updated. does this mean the bot needs to be updated again?

----------


## KleskReaver

> build 16992 is out now, changing offsets only in the offset folder isnt working.


okay thanks i was just about to try that

----------


## cukiemunster

> so wow just updated. does this mean the bot needs to be updated again?


Not the bot, the offsets

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## whatmod

anyone already have the new offsets lol?

----------


## cukiemunster

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5

----------


## KleskReaver

> f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


i literally lold

----------


## ectl2k

> i literally lold


me too!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ebouster

i don't get it, someone explain the joke!

----------


## ectl2k

> i don't get it, someone explain the joke!


F5 is the key you press to reload the browser.. We are all waiting for an offset upload and pressing F5 to refresh the page.

----------


## cukiemunster

f5 reloads the page, i am pressing f5 like a madman trying to see if someone posts the new offsets =P

----------


## Zoinx

quit posting, you are all exciting me...

----------


## ebouster

lol.. well guess ill join the club f5 f5 f5 f5 f5!!!

----------


## aicgod

do you think they purposely drop ninja patches at EST Raid times?

----------


## scottjc16

so how do u updated these offsets when they come out 0.0?

----------


## cukiemunster

Through cheat engine and knowledge. Two things I lack unfortunately...

----------


## killadreams

workin on new ones now **** blizz

----------


## cukiemunster

> workin on new ones now **** blizz


YOU DA MAN! +4 rep coming your way once you get em up!

----------


## qcorn

wtf right as im raiding heroic durumu and dc now blizz ninja patches, pls fix this asap

----------


## froggystyle

yeah this sucks HM PULLS AND BAM DC and all ****ed up good thing i got comcast and i can blame my ineternet

----------


## kuukuu

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DDE08</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB28650</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x13</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

Current Patch Offsets, only functions changed.

----------


## KleskReaver

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


+REP i will test it

----------


## BallisticJoker

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


Works! REPS+

----------


## kuukuu

I was also raiding so needed to get those fast. Haha.

----------


## cukiemunster

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


+4 rep if I could, need to spread some love first!!!

----------


## EricIndelicato

What do we save the file names as? Sorry, I'm kind of new to all of this.

----------


## BassGhost

You're the man Kuukuu

----------


## Zoinx

WORKS!
/10char

----------


## kuukuu

> What do we save the file names as? Sorry, I'm kind of new to all of this.


Offsets_16992.xml in your Offsets folder.

----------


## EricIndelicato

Thank you!  :Smile:  Sorry again.

----------


## blazinsheath

works good tyvm

----------


## killadreams

damn kuukuu you beat me to it thank you so much bro

----------


## killadreams

not to FREAK anyone out but... did you notice the new process running in ur task manager wow browser proxy.exe wtf is this?!

----------


## wakkwakka22

> not to FREAK anyone out but... did you notice the new process running in ur task manager wow browser proxy.exe wtf is this?!


 it for their new in game browser ... now worries there

----------


## scottjc16

> I was also raiding so needed to get those fast. Haha.


thanks + rep. but how do i update  :Frown: ?

----------


## xcureanddisease

I just got home to run PQR, I turned WoW on right now and I got a patch, now PQR doesn't work. Do I have to update something manually? Or is this something on devs end? thanks!

----------


## kuukuu

> thanks + rep. but how do i update ?


Copy them into a note pad or something and name it Offsets_16992.xml then put it in your Offsets folder. Have to do it manually till Xelper uploads the offsets to his drop box.




> I just got home to run PQR, I turned WoW on right now and I got a patch, now PQR doesn't work. Do I have to update something manually? Or is this something on devs end? thanks!


Look one page back and you'll see where I posted the offsets for the new patch.

----------


## rxwarfare

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...



i love you rep +++ rep this mofo !

----------


## xdfragged

thank you kuukuu

----------


## snopoke

> Copy them into a note pad or something and name it Offsets_16992.xml then put it in your Offsets folder. Have to do it manually till Xelper uploads the offsets to his drop box.
> 
> 
> 
> Look one page back and you'll see where I posted the offsets for the new patch.


Not sure if anyone else has this problem, but when I use the new offsets with CPO's Shaman rotation my PQR locks up when I go to enable it. I hit Alt-Z and it crashes. Could that be related to PQI? Or something with the profile?

----------


## xcureanddisease

KuuKuu TY!!!!!!!!!! +rep

In case someone doesn't know how to do it, I uploaded the offset for you. Just download it and move it to your OFFSETS folder

Offsets_16992.xml

----------


## snopoke

Problem solved... PQR did not work because it was version 2.2.0 and not 2.2.1  :Smile:  Noob.

----------


## Cirothe

> KuuKuu TY!!!!!!!!!! +rep
> 
> In case someone doesn't know how to do it, I uploaded the offset for you. Just download it and move it to your OFFSETS folder
> 
> Offsets_16992.xml


 Thank you so much for this.

----------


## delon18

awesome job and very quick , thank you guys

----------


## Phishstick

anyone running this on win8? thinking of upgrading os, no info on the wiki for requirements

----------


## wakkwakka22

> anyone running this on win8? thinking of upgrading os, no info on the wiki for requirements


running fine for me on win8

----------


## enemyarms

Weird, followed the steps, pressed start but he doesn't do anything... what am i doing wrong?

Rotation 1 Destro Alt + X

Press that, chat says Destro enabled

Enter combat and nothing happens

----------


## Sivers

thanks for the quick offsets! the community around this program is wonderful, unlike the rest of the WoW community haha

----------


## Vogel81

@Kuukuu +rep You are a lifesaver!

----------


## enemyarms

Need a help file for us who cant work simple bots... honorbuddy needs to be releaced

----------


## frniners

> Need a help file for us who cant work simple bots... honorbuddy needs to be releaced


Anyone else having issues getting Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality) and yes I am logged into WOW on a character? I have updated to the most recent PQR

----------


## Mrfinntx

> Anyone else having issues getting Edit Mode (No Bot Functionality) and yes I am logged into WOW on a character? I have updated to the most recent PQR


New Offsets are needed again wow was patched again

----------


## derpin8

is it possible to make a profile that auto joins dungeon queues?

----------


## enemyarms

no luck at all. Fresh install, followed directions. Just cant get it to start casting anything.

----------


## arthad

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
>  <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for the offsets!

----------


## isleview

Thanks for the offsets those that linked. You help all that come looking for help.

Enjoy your Friday!

----------


## Dmchan21

PQR was working before the patch today. Now I updated my offset and it crashes my wow when I enable it using Alt+X. Is this happening to everyone?

----------


## darkayo

> PQR was working before the patch today. Now I updated my offset and it crashes my wow when I enable it using Alt+X. Is this happening to everyone?


Try to reinstall pqr. Copy pqrupdater in new folder, update, make new offset. Tell us if it works

----------


## Dmchan21

reinstalled updated and updated offsets. Same thing tried with every toon same thing.

----------


## darkkinght

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...



working tyvm +3 rep

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Just auto attacks. Only uses a few abilities. PQR needs a proper update.

EDIT: Okay seems addons are once again giving it issues. Disable your addons if it's just auto attacking.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> reinstalled updated and updated offsets. Same thing tried with every toon same thing.


Use the offsets posted in the thread on last page, seems to work for people.

----------


## Dmchan21

I've tried almost everything. offsets for the new patch from last post, reinstalling,restarted comp, used different toons and profiles. Turned off all my addons too. Still the same, it crashes my wow when I press Alt+X.

----------


## dkmo

> I've tried almost everything. offsets for the new patch from last post, reinstalling,restarted comp, used different toons and profiles. Turned off all my addons too. Still the same, it crashes my wow when I press Alt+X.



Wich Profiles are you using?

----------


## USBstick

> Wich Profiles are you using?


Same problem for me, I'm personally using Mavmins' destro profile (Mavmins' Destruction Warlock).

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well, I couldnt try it myself since I still have time left on my 72hr-ban. But last time a ninjapatch occured, all I had to do was make sure I had the latest PQR version using the PQRUpdater to make sure of that, then I just deleted the offsets in the offset-folder and placed the offsets from this thread there instead to make it work.

----------


## theobzerver

Hey folks, i tried to use this, but it can never detect the process in order to attach it to a toon, i tried to look it up but couldn't find anything about it, there's simply nothing to attach to, any idea?

----------


## USBstick

> Well, I couldnt try it myself since I still have time left on my 72hr-ban. But last time a ninjapatch occured, all I had to do was make sure I had the latest PQR version using the PQRUpdater to make sure of that, then I just deleted the offsets in the offset-folder and placed the offsets from this thread there instead to make it work.


Banned? How could you!

I made the offset myself first. Then I took the one from Kuukuu, which was the exact same.
This is the error I'm getting.
Happens as soon as I press Alt-X.




> Hey folks, i tried to use this, but it can never detect the process in order to attach it to a toon, i tried to look it up but couldn't find anything about it, there's simply nothing to attach to, any idea?


Go to your launcher, press Options in the top-left, press Game Preferences, check "Launch 32-bit client". Should detect now.

----------


## theobzerver

I did that before, but it didn't solve it !

----------


## USBstick

> I did that before, but it didn't solve it !


Tried this?
Open PQR.exe, make sure you've got the 16992 offset from Kuukuu (found in Offsets folder), press Launch WoW, check in the bottom-left corner that it says "Version 5.3.0 (16992) (Release *x86*)"
Alt-tabbing back to PQR should now say "Not Logged In (...)".

----------


## theobzerver

there's 2 offsets only Offsets_16981 and Offsets_16983, other than that all folders are empty, including the data folder, i downloaded this for the first time today, and updated to latest version !

----------


## Ninjaderp

Delete one of those offsets, and go the page 662 in this thread, copy and paste the code from one of the posted Offsets into the one you have left, save it. And try fire it up again!

----------


## theobzerver

> Delete one of those offsets, and go the page 662 in this thread, copy and paste the code from one of the posted Offsets into the one you have left, save it. And try fire it up again!


After i did that *Not Logged In(6744)(16992)* appeared, but i'm logged in while it keeps saying not logged in, the problem is that the window is too small and i can't resize it, so i can barley see everything, half of *launch wow* and *Refresh* showing only, and the Not Logged In menu that's about it

----------


## Mrfinntx

Go into Control Panel, and then Display and select the smaller option and then apply it.. and reopen PQR this should allow you to see the whole window

----------


## Fourtress

hmmmmm Yeah iiI am getting the same thing i have added heaps od offsets before it is not recognizing anything i have tried so far and wen i try to log onto wow thru pqr it doesnt do anything.

----------


## Terades313

Step 1: Copy your current Offset-File 
Step 2: Open the copy of the Offset - File and paste this in



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>16992</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC06037</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xE416E0</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0xE4185D</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> <GameState>0xCE13EE</GameState>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55095</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> ...


Step3: Rename your New Offset File in "Offsets_16992.xml"

Restart PQR , maybe WoW and hf  :Smile:

----------


## theobzerver

thank you all it worked, but it's too complicated for me, once i press start rotation alt+x it says you have to save as lua file in data in order to work better, and i don't know how to do that, and this type of info should be in description so i won't be bothering people all the time, i'll just wait for HB to update the bot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## acuvue

Just a question
I hate using left shift, Left Ctrl, and Left Alt. 
Is there a way to change something like
if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() to
insert, home, page up, page down, delete, end keys?
I play with my right hand on mouse and left hand on the keyboard, usually on the arrow keys and to have everything within reach would be a lot nicer, for me anyway
would it be as simple as "IsDeleteKeyDown()"?....

----------


## darkkinght

ok I asked this on list of community rotations but no help so im going to ask here
I have a friend looking for a good pally Protection profile and if it can use pqi that's even better if any one knows a good 5.3 one plz post a link or pm them to me <3
P.s hes looking for Divine Purpose that actually works, Light's Hammer and Execution Sentence (not on a mouseover on a keybind)

----------


## Sovietpanda

I've asked this before but.....any hope for an x64 version? I understand that it would take a lot of work, but the majority of gamers nowadays use a 64 bit OS. Not to mention the coding for 64 bit version of WoW is MUCH better than the coding for the 32 bit version. The main issue that I'm having with it is that I only really use the program for when I am raiding, and when I am raiding is when my computer struggles the most to get that high FPS

----------


## Terades313

@ Darkknight 




> *Test - Protection Pala*
> 
> Item Level: 513
> Buffs: BoKings
> 
> *Key Stats*
> Mastery: 14,46%
> Haste: 20,72%
> Crit: 5,01%
> ...

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Step 1: Copy your current Offset-File 
> Step 2: Open the copy of the Offset - File and paste this in
> 
> Step3: Rename your New Offset File in "Offsets_16992.xml"
> 
> Restart PQR , maybe WoW and hf


Works indeed, thanks alot. +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## BoTniT

Hi still not sure what is going on i have tried every persons new offsets and nothing seems to be working help pls i have done offsets a few times before just nothing seems to be working even reinstalled everything to see if that was the problem!!! pls help

----------


## Omaha303

This morning before the restart (US server) I updated the offset to 16992 (the one posted two post before this) and PQR was running perfectly, I logged out, and now since that server restart PQR run but no profile is loaded; even Xelper included interrupt is like greyed out. Like there's no profiles on folder even though they exist. Anyone experiencing the same? Thanks.

----------


## USBstick

> This morning before the restart (US server) I updated the offset to 16992 (the one posted two post before this) and PQR was running perfectly, I logged out, and now since that server restart PQR run but no profile is loaded; even Xelper included interrupt is like greyed out. Like there's no profiles on folder even though they exist. Anyone experiencing the same? Thanks.


Have you tried updating your profile through rotation yet?

----------


## Omaha303

Found the problem: there were 2 WoW.exe processes running in the background ('ive been getting those error # 132 from WoW.exe). Killing them fixed the issue.

----------


## Axercis

I've been trying to automate profile use (or automate swapping specs by way of the active profile. Something like:



```
if GetPrimaryTalentSpec == 2 then
	RunMacroText("/usetalents 2")
	PQR_DelayRotation 5.5
	return true
end
```

Or sort of reversing the process



```
if IsSpellKnown(116858) then
  PQR_SwapRotation("Destruction (Axercis_Destro)") 
end
```

Niether seems to work...The former hangs on that ability in the rotation, and never goes past it (with no error) and the latter does not generate an error, but it also never swaps the rotation in PQR.

----------


## Vaudville

> I've been trying to automate profile use (or automate swapping specs by way of the active profile. Something like:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if GetPrimaryTalentSpec == 2 then
> 	RunMacroText("/usetalents 2")
> 	PQR_DelayRotation 5.5
> 	return true
> ...


Have a look at Rubim's DK profiles. They auto spec swap every time I change my specs.  :Smile:

----------


## JUANNY

I was wondering whether any of the PQR developers are investigating the bug in PQI or PQR (NOT SURE WHICH) relating to variables that is breaking some of the profiles that use the pqr interface addon as posted earlier in the thread

----------


## Axercis

> Have a look at Rubim's DK profiles. They auto spec swap every time I change my specs.


Thanks man...Rubim's doing something else though - His profile encompasses all three specs. I want PQR to swap between profiles by different authors when I swap specs.

----------


## bgr

> I was wondering whether any of the PQR developers are investigating the bug in PQI or PQR (NOT SURE WHICH) relating to variables that is breaking some of the profiles that use the pqr interface addon as posted earlier in the thread


Could you please be specific? Which profile and under what conditions?

Thanks.

----------


## crystal_tech

heres a quick update to my SV hunter profile for 5.3 (this is NOT on the svn)

http://db.tt/BpU4yQ9Z

----------


## JUANNY

> Could you please be specific? Which profile and under what conditions?
> 
> Thanks.


The profiles for me that are broken are rubims dk profiles that are currently being maintained by imdasandman and all used the PQR interface addon for variables among other things. Rubims older profiles that use the nova data files instead of the interface all are working fine. imdasandman has contacted me and told me that he is looking into a workaround for rubims profiles-the point i was getting at is that it is better for the developers to address the bug then having all the profile authors code a workaround the bug

this is a repost from earlier in the thread

<<< IMPORTANT NOTICE TO PROFILE AUTHORS THAT USE PQInterface >>>
There are several reports of getting errors caused from using PQI variables before the addon has made them a variable, the errors look similar to this:
Message: [string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: attempt to concatenate global 'PQI VARIABLE' (a nil value)
Time: 04/21/13 18:02:57
Count: 6
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == 1 then..."]:45: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:573: in function `PQR_ExecuteInterrupt'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:334: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
After extensive testing i found this to be caused from PQI not instantly making variables when the PQI:AddRotation(config) is called, thus resulting in the profile checking against a variable that was expected to equal something but in reality equals nil.

This happening seems to be random as i have had reports of this occurring over a month ago and yet i did not see this happen on my end till around a week ago, with the 5.3 update it looks to be effecting even more people the before!

There is a really simple fix for this error. all you have to do is delay the profile till the variables are set, here is an example:
if PQI_AveryRetSimCraft_CombatModNotifications_enable == nil then
return true
end
Something similar should be right after you set PQI with the PQI:AddRotation(config), the variable should be any variable set by PQI in your profile that will return true/false (thus any variable that ends in _enable)

If you are like me and support both using PQI and not then you can look at how i solved it in either my Alpha Interrupt or Avery's ret PQI for a more detailed example.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me and i can see what i can do to help out =D

----------


## WoWSondermüll

one quick question from a total newb regarding this fancy little toy: is it normal for pqr to break all my addons ? as soon as i activate it i get lua errors over and over, that all my addons try to use blizz only functions and that i have to disable them

----------


## JUANNY

> one quick question from a total newb regarding this fancy little toy: is it normal for pqr to break all my addons ? as soon as i activate it i get lua errors over and over, that all my addons try to use blizz only functions and that i have to disable them


it is not normal-if you see the previous posts you might think it is related to a PQI/PQR bug-besides getting lua errors it also gives me addon errors

edit:even disabling all addons except PQ interface still produce the errors

----------


## WoWSondermüll

jupp, noticed that, it might explain why someof the rotation are impossible to get to work. if they require the pqinterface addon, they wont work, if they dont need it, i can run them, but only with a naked wow, i have to disable ALL addons, else they produce errors all the time

----------


## Ninjaderp

Are you sure you got the latest PQInterface installed? I have never had any problems using non PQInterface-related profiles while having PQI on. I find it strange that you do :/

----------


## JUANNY

> Are you sure you got the latest PQInterface installed? I have never had any problems using non PQInterface-related profiles while having PQI on. I find it strange that you do :/


the profiles that do not use the addon PQI work perfectly and im using the latest PQI which is v2.2 i think

----------


## BoTniT

PLEASE HELP still getting Edit Mode (no Bot Functionality) Have tried every was posted in the last 6 pages have reinstalled pqr several times tried copying and pasting 19662_offsets are there tried the alt tabbing way to get in and still nothing pls help!

----------


## BoTniT

Is this how my exe file should look like?it doesnt say anything about offset type?

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<configuration>
<startup useLegacyV2RuntimeActivationPolicy="true">
<supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.0"/>
<requiredRuntime version="v4.0.20506"/>
</startup>
</configuration>

----------


## Weird0

anyone know where i could get profiles for 3.3.5 ?

/edit

nvm was a great derp of mine found em ^^

----------


## crystal_tech

> PLEASE HELP still getting Edit Mode (no Bot Functionality) Have tried every was posted in the last 6 pages have reinstalled pqr several times tried copying and pasting 19662_offsets are there tried the alt tabbing way to get in and still nothing pls help!


grab my 5.3 hunter and copy the folders to your PQR folder it has the latest offset in there.

http://db.tt/BpU4yQ9Z

----------


## Jaylock

Hi everyone! Thanks for all you do with the pqr rotation community, its awesome! 

Does anyone happen to know of a good profile for leveling an Arms warrior? I have tried some of the profiles but when i load them up, they dont do anything. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.

Edit: also, does anyone have a link to the latest PQInterface addon?

----------


## dklcfr

> Hi everyone! Thanks for all you do with the pqr rotation community, its awesome! 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know of a good profile for leveling an Arms warrior? I have tried some of the profiles but when i load them up, they dont do anything. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.
> 
> Edit: also, does anyone have a link to the latest PQInterface addon?


PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

any arms rotation should be fine, you'll probably need to remove spells you have yet to learn from the rotation and add them back in as you go

----------


## Saear

I'm working on a DK rotation which saves the DOT damage the moment (as close as possible) it's applied to the target. this would allow the bot to determine if it should reapply my DOTs with stronger ones than those already applied. 

I've tried having is save the value as shown below but the code goes so fast. The problem is the code runs so fast and several time before the actual spell is cast. After the code runs once it wont run again as it thinks the DOTs have already been applied. Any ideas how I could make this work?

if AvailableDot > AppliedDot then
CastSpell (DOT)
AppliedDOT = AvailableDOT
end

----------


## Weird0

now that i have the wotlk profiles... uhm does anyone happen to know if there was like a "one file database" with all the cataclysm profiles ? or like a database that pointed you to where each cata profiles was obtainable ?

----------


## crystal_tech

check the svn link in my sig, uploaded a bunch of 4.3 there just look at the old profiles folder.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> ok I asked this on list of community rotations but no help so im going to ask here
> I have a friend looking for a good pally Protection profile and if it can use pqi that's even better if any one knows a good 5.3 one plz post a link or pm them to me <3
> P.s hes looking for Divine Purpose that actually works, Light's Hammer and Execution Sentence (not on a mouseover on a keybind)


Hi there! Just to let you know I fixed up some stuff including Divine Purpose and overall outpouts in my Protection Paladin profile. I'd be glad if your friend could test out the new CodeMyTest 1.18 version and even happier if he could post feedback regarding it. Light's hammer is on a Keybind that can be set trought PQI. Regarding placing Light's Hammer automatically, it is actually impossible with the current PQR version as far as I know. Execution Sentence is fully automated but no vengeance treshold atm, will implement it in next updates tought.

You can find my profile on my svn or you can update trough the Rotation Editor if you already have it!
CodeMyLife's SVN

CodeMyLife

----------


## cpowroks

Just released my Disc PvP profile. Check it out.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-edition.html ([PQR] Disc Priest PvP Public Edition)

----------


## xcureanddisease

Hello all! I gotta say ive really been enjoying PQR its freaking awesome. Light weight and just amazing. The only thing is, it doesn't self heal. Anyone know if there's a way to make my ret paladin self heal? I have to either spam the flash of light button when it procs or stop PQR, heal, then start PQR.

----------


## paintpauller

> Hello all! I gotta say ive really been enjoying PQR its freaking awesome. Light weight and just amazing. The only thing is, it doesn't self heal. Anyone know if there's a way to make my ret paladin self heal? I have to either spam the flash of light button when it procs or stop PQR, heal, then start PQR.


thats all on the profile author, if you want check out the one in my sig its based off of averys rotation with some more features and PQI support, could also check out averys if you dont want what was added or dont care about PQI, both are outstanding profiles!

----------


## Weird0

> check the svn link in my sig, uploaded a bunch of 4.3 there just look at the old profiles folder.


thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MrBrain1

> heres a quick update to my SV hunter profile for 5.3 (this is NOT on the svn)
> 
> http://db.tt/BpU4yQ9Z


hello, ty for your work  :Smile: 

but it seems you profile doesn't use a Murder of Crows, and it wont let me activate the Cooldowns. Rest seems fine.

----------


## crystal_tech

> hello, ty for your work 
> 
> but it seems you profile doesn't use a Murder of Crows, and it wont let me activate the Cooldowns. Rest seems fine.


odd i'll look at it again.

update:

under Talent - Tier 5 change it to this and try it



```

local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")local TargetValidation, PQ_ActiveTierFive = TargetValidation, 0local TierFiveIDs = { PQ_Lynx, PQ_AMOC }local nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldowns = nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldownsif UnitLevel("player") >= 75 then    for i= 1, #TierFiveIDs do        if IsPlayerSpell(TierFiveIDs[i]) == true then            PQ_ActiveTierFive = TierFiveIDs[i]        else            PQ_ActiveTierFive = 0        end    end    if PQ_ActiveTierFive ~= 0 then        if Nova_Mod() == nMod_ForceCD            or ( AutoCooldowns == 1 and SpecialUnit() )        then            if TargetValidation("target", PQ_ActiveTierFive)                and PlayerCombat                and not UnitDebuffID("target", PQ_AMOC, "PLAYER")                and not UnitDebuffID("target", PQ_Lynx, "PLAYER")            then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_ActiveTierFive),"target")                return true            end        end    endelse    return falseend 


```

----------


## MrBrain1

> odd i'll look at it again.
> 
> update:
> 
> under Talent - Tier 5 change it to this and try it
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


now A Murder of Crow and autocooldown usage works (exept the second Time Rapidfire), the forced Cooldown usage still isnt functional.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> now A Murder of Crow and autocooldown usage works (exept the second Time Rapidfire), the forced Cooldown usage still isnt functional.


mk, retesting.

UPDATE:
if in manual mode you need to hold the key down until it casts it a second time, but i did add another line of code.

replace Talent - Tier 5 with this code



```

local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")local TargetValidation, PQ_ActiveTierFive = TargetValidation, 0local TierFiveIDs = { PQ_Lynx, PQ_AMOC }local nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldowns = nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldownsif UnitLevel("player") >= 75 then    for i= 1, #TierFiveIDs do        if IsPlayerSpell(TierFiveIDs[i]) == true then            PQ_ActiveTierFive = TierFiveIDs[i]        end    end    if PQ_ActiveTierFive ~= 0 then        if Nova_Mod() == nMod_ForceCD            or ( AutoCooldowns == 1 and SpecialUnit() )        then            if TargetValidation("target", PQ_ActiveTierFive)                and PlayerCombat                and not UnitDebuffID("target", PQ_AMOC, "PLAYER")                and not UnitDebuffID("target", PQ_Lynx, "PLAYER")            then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_ActiveTierFive),"target")                return true            end        end    elseif PQ_ActiveTierFive == 0 then        return false    endelse    return falseend 


```

----------


## Jaylock

> mk, retesting.
> 
> UPDATE:
> if in manual mode you need to hold the key down until it casts it a second time, but i did add another line of code.
> 
> replace Talent - Tier 5 with this code
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your arms warrior profile isnt working. I put in the svn in the download field in PQR and it gives me an error.

----------


## Jaylock

Why is it so hard to find a working QUESTING Arms Warrior profile these days? Also PvP profiles? And why do these people try to sell profiles? Isnt that kind of low?

----------


## Guvnor

> odd i'll look at it again.
> 
> update:
> 
> under Talent - Tier 5 change it to this and try it
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is there anyway to turn off cd ?

----------


## greaver77

Has anyone Figured out how to make xhelper interrupter use warriors pummel and disrupting shout ? if so can you post or tell me how to get it working so it pummels and then when its on Cooldown it will use disrupting shout next ? please any help would be great thanks

----------


## Jaylock

> Has anyone Figured out how to make xhelper interrupter use warriors pummel and disrupting shout ? if so can you post or tell me how to get it working so it pummels and then when its on Cooldown it will use disrupting shout next ? please any help would be great thanks


what profile are you currently using?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Is there anyway to turn off cd ?


what do you mean? to make it only cast if a key is pressed? if so there is!

type '/nova' and a menu of options pop up. you want to uncheck Auto Use CDs

----------


## Kimber8idin

Lua (Required) - The lua code to be executed to determine if this ability will be executed. It is executed in the form of a function, so you should use 'return true' to indicate you wish to cast the ability.

----------


## Soapbox

> what profile are you currently using?


I have I will post it shourtly

----------


## vitalic

Hey, I'm trying to target a specific person in a battleground but it doesn't seem to work, tried many different variations like RunMacroText("/target "..playername), TargetUnit(playername), /targetexact, both the short name and full name/realm, nothing seems to target the desired person. Anyone know why this might be or if there is any way to work around it? If I run the exact same command in-game like /tar playername then it targets the player, just not through LUA for some reason.

----------


## trinchen

Im sorry i only come out from a rock every patch or so but KMD ilove you are there any updates for hunters!  :Smile:

----------


## BALTOBOULBOBBI

Can anyone explain how I reach the options menu where you can customize your hotkeys etc. Its supposed to be in the PQI addon I think.

----------


## howardiv

LF HELP

I can not edit the values of spells using the rotation config via PQI in game. PRQ_PRI is in my data folder. Everything runs and loads like it should with the exeption of being able to edit the values of spells
EX: divine shield casts at 85% regardless if the box is checked or not. Also if i try and change the value to 25% as soon as i double click the lock to save the changes. the value is reset to the 85% position.
any ideas

----------


## paintpauller

> Hey, I'm trying to target a specific person in a battleground but it doesn't seem to work, tried many different variations like RunMacroText("/target "..playername), TargetUnit(playername), /targetexact, both the short name and full name/realm, nothing seems to target the desired person. Anyone know why this might be or if there is any way to work around it? If I run the exact same command in-game like /tar playername then it targets the player, just not through LUA for some reason.


have a look at my alpha interrupt profile and the ability BG interrupt and how i worked around it, it should point you in the right direction.

----------


## vitalic

> have a look at my alpha interrupt profile and the ability BG interrupt and how i worked around it, it should point you in the right direction.


Hm thanks, to me it looks like you are able to use /targetexact on a player using the name-realm format and are just using focus so you can cycle through all of the players in the battleground, for me I know in advance the name of the player I want to target but it doesn't let me target them. Perhaps it's something to do with the specific scenario in which I'm trying to do this, which is re-target any player that uses a drop target ability (like mirror images, spectral *****, feign death) etc. I've tried TargetLastEnemy() but those abilities seem to clear any memory of having that player targeted

----------


## godlike86

Hey guys im having a hard time getting conversion to work with my unholy profile it will use it when i drop below the designated health percentage but then will get stuck on spamming it of and on off and on again. Heres the code for what ive been trying to get it to work but alas no go any help would be appreciated  :Smile: 

-- Conversion
local Myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if Myhealth <= 80 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119975),"player")
return true
end

----------


## ajflex

Just dumped hb for pqr. I like how much faster and lightweight it is. I prefer to write my own profiles to how I like to play but I can't figure something out I'm hoping somebody can help me with. Does the profile maintain state or are variables loaded every loop through the rotation. I'm trying to populate a table and maintain certain attributes but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. Maybe registercvar?

tl;dr whats the best way to store long term variables.

----------


## paintpauller

> Just dumped hb for pqr. I like how much faster and lightweight it is. I prefer to write my own profiles to how I like to play but I can't figure something out I'm hoping somebody can help me with. Does the profile maintain state or are variables loaded every loop through the rotation. I'm trying to populate a table and maintain certain attributes but I'm not sure the best way to go about it. Maybe registercvar?
> 
> tl;dr whats the best way to store long term variables.


the way i understand it is all variables are saved until you logout or /reload, so all you would need to do is set a global variable = to a table once and it will be there till you logout or /reload because of this you could do something like:

if Tableloaded == nil then
myTable = { stuff }
Tableloaded = true
end

and then you will always have access to that table without re making it every cycle.
hope this helps, the best way i found to learn PQR is just look at others profiles and ask questions here =D

----------


## ajflex

Just looked through some profiles. I get it now. Much simpler than I thought.

----------


## iceymot

> Hey guys im having a hard time getting conversion to work with my unholy profile it will use it when i drop below the designated health percentage but then will get stuck on spamming it of and on off and on again. Heres the code for what ive been trying to get it to work but alas no go any help would be appreciated 
> 
> -- Conversion
> local Myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> if Myhealth <= 80 then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119975),"player")
> return true
> end


You must be getting another buff when it is enabled? if so just check for the buff and if its not up then cast it again.

----------


## iceymot

> LF HELP
> 
> I can not edit the values of spells using the rotation config via PQI in game. PRQ_PRI is in my data folder. Everything runs and loads like it should with the exeption of being able to edit the values of spells
> EX: divine shield casts at 85% regardless if the box is checked or not. Also if i try and change the value to 25% as soon as i double click the lock to save the changes. the value is reset to the 85% position.
> any ideas


i set the checks in the ability rather then data file. That way it always checks for new value.

----------


## averykey

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2757621 (Avery's Profiles)

update

----------


## iceymot

> Hey guys im having a hard time getting conversion to work with my unholy profile it will use it when i drop below the designated health percentage but then will get stuck on spamming it of and on off and on again. Heres the code for what ive been trying to get it to work but alas no go any help would be appreciated 
> 
> -- Conversion
> local Myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> if Myhealth <= 80 then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119975),"player")
> return true
> end



Im not that great at coding either but i believe its something like this.

if PQR_SpellAvailable(119975) and not UnitBuffID("player",119975) then

local Myhealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if Myhealth <= 80 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119975),"player")
end
end

----------


## testintehbot

Is there any way to get Pqr working for the PTR ?

----------


## godlike86

Thanks alot man added a check to see if it has at least 20 runic power to cast and it works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## elconiglio

I couldn't find an example so here it goes:

How do I manage the spells that have "charges" (as the warrior Shield Block)? Is it possible do check the charges count and the "charge cooldown" (when you use a charge the spell it still available if another charge is left, but the used charge cooldown loops in the icon)?

Thanks and sorry for the poor english.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I couldn't find an example so here it goes:
> 
> How do I manage the spells that have "charges" (as the warrior Shield Block)? Is it possible do check the charges count and the "charge cooldown" (when you use a charge the spell it still available if another charge is left, but the used charge cooldown loops in the icon)?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the poor english.


theres a way but shield block is a pain to code around, check out ments demo profile for malfic grasp as its a spell that uses charges as well

----------


## firepong

> theres a way but shield block is a pain to code around, check out ments demo profile for malfic grasp as its a spell that uses charges as well


He might want to check one of the Affliction profiles as this is Affliction only. The other 2 specs don't get this move.

I think?

----------


## elconiglio

> He might want to check one of the Affliction profiles as this is Affliction only. The other 2 specs don't get this move.
> 
> I think?


Maybe its another demo spell, I tried to look at Nilrem's Affliction and there's no special treatment for Malefic Grasp (except for a hp % check). I'm looking the demo code right now to try to figure out which spell is.

----------


## botirk

Bug: PQR_UnitDistance("player","target") returns nil

----------


## nilrem2004

Malefic Grasp doesn't have charges, it's a simple channel spell. However Demonology has Hand Of Guldan which has max 2 charges and you can check charges and cooldown.

local HoGCD = select(3,GetSpellCharges(105174)) + select(4,GetSpellCharges(105174)) - GetTime()

----------


## crystal_tech

yea i'm wrong i told you the wrong spell. Long days little sleep, sorry for the confusion.

i meant Hand of Gul'Dan


```

local Flame,_,_,_,_,_,FlameTimer = UnitDebuffID("target",PQ_SFlame,"player")local GDCD = select(3,GetSpellCharges(PQ_GulDan)) + select(4,GetSpellCharges(PQ_GulDan)) - GetTime()if TargetValidation("target",PQ_GulDan) and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_GulDan) and GetSpellCharges(PQ_GulDan) > 0 then    if GetSpellCharges(PQ_GulDan) < 2 then        if GDCD <= 3.5 then            SpellCancelQueuedSpell()            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_GulDan),"target")            return true        end        if Flame then            if FlameTimer - GetTime() <= 4 then                SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_GulDan),"target")                return true            end        end    end    if GetSpellCharges(PQ_GulDan) > 1 then        SpellCancelQueuedSpell()        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_GulDan),"target")        return true    endend 


```

----------


## stepen

Works now.... Weird. Sorry.

----------


## Axercis

Valma used to have a neat trick in his profiles where your profile or mode would pop up like a raid warning or pop up text, midscreen instead of just printing to the chat box. Is that still possible? What function would one leverage to do this?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Valma used to have a neat trick in his profiles where your profile or mode would pop up like a raid warning or pop up text, midscreen instead of just printing to the chat box. Is that still possible? What function would one leverage to do this?


he created a frame via lua (same thing nova_frame is really) and pushed text to it via events or debug modes.

----------


## paintpauller

> Valma used to have a neat trick in his profiles where your profile or mode would pop up like a raid warning or pop up text, midscreen instead of just printing to the chat box. Is that still possible? What function would one leverage to do this?


exactly what Crystal_Tech said its just a frame with text. here is a modified version of the Nova Debug & Notification Frame found in their data file that i use for my utilities profile:
just put the following anywhere in the profile, will only be used once.


```

if NotifyFrame_Set == nil then    NotifyFrame_Set = true    NotifyFrame = nil    function NotifyFrame_OnUpdate()        if NotifyFrameTime < GetTime() then            local alpha = NotifyFrame:GetAlpha()            if (alpha ~= 0) then NotifyFrame:SetAlpha(alpha - .000001) end            if (aplha == 0) then NotifyFrame:Hide() end        end    end    function Notify_Long(message)        NotifyFrame.text:SetText(message)        NotifyFrame:SetAlpha(1)        NotifyFrame:Show()        NotifyFrameTime = (GetTime() + 15)    end    function Notify_Short(message)        NotifyFrame.text:SetText(message)        NotifyFrame:SetAlpha(1)        NotifyFrame:Show()        NotifyFrameTime = (GetTime() + 2)    end    NotifyFrame = CreateFrame('Frame')    NotifyFrame:ClearAllPoints()    NotifyFrame:SetHeight(300)    NotifyFrame:SetWidth(650)    NotifyFrame:SetScript('OnUpdate', NotifyFrame_OnUpdate)    NotifyFrame:Hide()    NotifyFrame.text = NotifyFrame:CreateFontString(nil, 'BACKGROUND', 'PVPInfoTextFont')    NotifyFrame.text:SetAllPoints()    NotifyFrame:SetPoint('CENTER', 0, 200)    NotifyFrameTime = 0end 


```

To send a message to the frame do the following:
Notify_Long( "Your message" ) or Notify_Short( "Your message" )
depending on the amount of time you want the message to stay on the screen.
to set it when the mode changes just find where the PQR_WriteToChat() or print() is and right next to it add the Notify long or short message and you are good to go. =D

----------


## Rezlol

Is the main download link supposed to give me PQR v1.11 or something? That's what I keep getting. 

It doesn't come with an updater either.

If it helps I am using Windows 8

----------


## firepong

> Is the main download link supposed to give me PQR v1.11 or something? That's what I keep getting. 
> 
> It doesn't come with an updater either.
> 
> If it helps I am using Windows 8


Here you go: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip

The link was in the wiki. The main page for some reason is just outdated and doesn't get changed much anymore.

----------


## Marcus4ar

I guessed that, but wonder if have something to do wth people getting execution errors with some addons or error comes from another source.

----------


## fddbzz

I created a rotation and did a little edit the code from *GRB profile for BG botting*
it works like charm. Auto accept/Auto Join BG when the BG queue popped: , auto release when i died, auto leave bg when bg ended.


```
local status, mapName, instanceID, bracketMin, bracketMax, teamSize, registeredMatch = GetBattlefieldStatus(1)
local inside = IsIndoors()
local mounted = IsMounted()
local winner = GetBattlefieldWinner()
local waitTime = GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime(1)
if winner == 0 or winner == 1 or winner == 255 then
		LeaveBattlefield()
end
if status == "confirm" then
	AcceptBattlefieldPort(1,1)
end
if UnitIsDead("player") then
		RepopMe()
end
```

but I'm wondering is it possible to add a rotation to autojoin or autoaccept LFR/ Dungeon Finder as well? since siriuz *Dungeon Teller* is not working :confused:
I never code before, I tried a few codes but it never seems to work.


```
function wtf(event)
    if event == "LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW" then
        RunMacroText("/run LFGDungeonReadyDialogEnterDungeonButton()")
	end
end
```

even tried function like GetLFGMode,JoinLFG(),AcceptProposal(),GetLFGDungeonInfo(id), etc but it never seems to work.
anyone mind to help me?

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> I created a rotation and did a little edit the code from *GRB profile for BG botting*
> it works like charm. Auto accept/Auto Join BG when the BG queue popped: , auto release when i died, auto leave bg when bg ended.
> 
> 
> ```
> local status, mapName, instanceID, bracketMin, bracketMax, teamSize, registeredMatch = GetBattlefieldStatus(1)
> local inside = IsIndoors()
> local mounted = IsMounted()
> local winner = GetBattlefieldWinner()
> ...


Vachiusa's Interrupt profile has Autojoin/readycheck/etc included in it if you want to copy that stuff over to your own profile

----------


## fddbzz

> Vachiusa's Interrupt profile has Autojoin/readycheck/etc included in it if you want to copy that stuff over to your own profile


oh wow, thanks for the fast reply!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## paintpauller

does anyone know of a way to get the the unit name form a npcID?

----------


## Xound

Hey guys, just looking for a little help defining and using a specific player name.

I'm looking to code Tremor Totem (8143) to only be cast when a certain player (Healer) is affected by fear and within 30 yards.

The base code I have is for Party1-3 etc like this (local fears has been defined above this):




> for i=1, #fears do
> if UnitDebuffID("party1", fears[i]) ~= nil
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(8143)
> and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "party1") < 30 then
> return true
> end
> end


I was kinda assuming I could do something like this?





> local fearName = XXX -- Put the name of the healer here.
> 
> for i=1, #fears do
> if UnitDebuffID("fearName", fears[i]) ~= nil
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(8143)
> and PQR_UnitDistance("player", "fearName") < 30 then
> return true
> end
> end


But it doesn't work for me  :Frown:  Really appreciate any help I can get!

----------


## paintpauller

> Hey guys, just looking for a little help defining and using a specific player name.
> I'm looking to code Tremor Totem (8143) to only be cast when a certain player (Healer) is affected by fear and within 30 yards.
> The base code I have is for Party1-3 etc like this (local fears has been defined above this):
> ...
> I was kinda assuming I could do something like this?
> ...
> But it doesn't work for me Really appreciate any help I can get!


made some simple changes: put the PQR_SpellAvailable at the top to prevent unneeded iderations, made a table of names so we can have more than one (names must be in quotes), added a check to make sure that the unit is a valid one, when using a variable for a unit it should not be in quotes, removed PQR_UnitDistance (see below).


```

if PQR_SpellAvailable(8143) then    local playerName = { "playerName_1", "playerName_2", "playerName_3" }    for x=1, #playerName do        if UnitExists(playerName[x]) then            for i=1, #fears do                if UnitDebuffID(playerName[x], fears[i]) ~= nil                and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(546), playerName[x]) == 1 then                    return true                end            end        end    endend 


```

do note that using PQR_UnitDistance caused some serious lag last time i used it! that is why i changed it for IsSpellInRange and picked Water Walking which has a range of 30 yards, all Shamans have it, and can be casted on friendly targets. thus will give the same results =D

the playerName table can be as long as you want and the names on that list do not need to be in your party. but do note that this will only work on players that are in your party/raid and are on the playerName list, this is because player names are only valid units if they are in your raid/party!

this is untested so plz let me know if it works, hope this helps out! =D

----------


## vitalic

Does anyone have offsets for arena-tournament.com 4.3.4 by any chance?

----------


## Evgenij

Hello together, is that really?  :Big Grin:  



```
if not UnitDebuffID("target",1715)
and if not UnitClassification("boss")
then
return true
end
```

For me it does not work. I want it to skip a boss attack.:confused:

EDIT://
Ok, i solved my problem with this  :Cool: 



```
if not UnitDebuffID("target",1715)
and UnitIsPlayer("target")
then
return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello together, is that really?  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not UnitDebuffID("target",1715)
> and if not UnitClassification("boss")
> then
> return true
> ...


if not UnitDebuffID("target",1715)
and if not UnitClassification("boss") --problem on this line
then
return true
end

the problem with is code is that extra and with the if, you could nest the second if or drop it and just use the and but not both. I saw you update with a fix but hopefully this will help you in the future.

----------


## Evgenij

Thank you for your improvements. Yes that helps me.
I have a new problem.

I want Disrupting Shout, at 50 percent cast time in 10 meter range and pummel is on cd.

I have no help found in World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

Where i can else look?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Does anyone have offsets for arena-tournament.com 4.3.4 by any chance?


Would it be the same as 4.3.4 live was? If so I am sure I still have it in my offsets folder, I would just need build numbers from then. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vitalic

> Would it be the same as 4.3.4 live was? If so I am sure I still have it in my offsets folder, I would just need build numbers from then. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


The version number is the same as live was, but I have the offsets for live 4.3.4 and PQR does not attach, so I assume they have modified the client to the extent the offsets are rebased

Edit: tried a fresh 4.3.4 client on molten wow and it attaches, so definitely something about the AT client

----------


## kuukuu

> The version number is the same as live was, but I have the offsets for live 4.3.4 and PQR does not attach, so I assume they have modified the client to the extent the offsets are rebased
> 
> Edit: tried a fresh 4.3.4 client on molten wow and it attaches, so definitely something about the AT client


Ya, I've yet to hear of anyone that's been able to get all the offsets for AT and seen plenty of people asking for them so I assume it's a custom client.

----------


## WWF

> Where i can else look?


look at the upper right corner, there is a "search", try to search post in this theme.
or ask any warior profile makers with private message. You can find links here ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Xound

> this is untested so plz let me know if it works, hope this helps out! =D


Thats awesome man, I'm so far behind in coding  :Frown: 

I'll test it tonight and see how it works :P

----------


## botirk

Please help me!
Whenever I use PQR_UnitDistance on VERY BIG MOB it returns small numbers like whenever I use it on USELESS MOBS!

How should I fix this?

----------


## kickmydog

*Update*

I've updated my profiles to include better Barrage usage. - Hold down right CTRL to activate Barrage if you are talented for it. Should work for single target and AOE.

Since Powershot is in the same talent tree and some people use it instead (no idea why) I have set that to right CTRL also.

There is a problem with readiness and A Murder of Crows at the moment, Once I figure out where I'm going wrong with that I'll add a small update to fix that.

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v22.zip

----------


## js1974

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to add MouseButtonDown(3) as a keybind to PQI like you can with Nova Frame? If so any profile that has it already if anyone knows of one just point me in the direction and i'll look myself so far haven't found one.

----------


## cpowroks

> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to add MouseButtonDown(3) as a keybind to PQI like you can with Nova Frame? If so any profile that has it already if anyone knows of one just point me in the direction and i'll look myself so far haven't found one.


You cant, Sadly =/

----------


## xNotta

My PQR window seems to be messed up, I can't resize it or maximize it.
I have a WoW open and it detects my name and build, but I didn't want to post that info.



Also the PQR link at the top of the OP is the same link that is for WoW 3.3.5 and downloads PQR111.zip. It also doesn't have the "PQRUpdater.exe" that the OP speaks of.
I used a version of PQR that I downloaded from the pqrotation.wikia.com and it had the "PQRUpdater.exe"
The Download in the OP won't detect my wow. and appears to only have offsets up to 15354?

I am completely confused, someone please help.

----------


## dadysat

when i use code like this:


```

FearID = 5782SLASH_mycast1 = "/mycast"function SlashCmdList.mycast(mycast, editbox)    if mycast ~= nil then        MyCastCommand = mycast    endendif MyCastCommand == "fear" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(FearID) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(FearID))    endend 


```

WOW blocks random addon for the execution action only available to the Blizzard UI.
What is my fault? please help!

----------


## botirk

> Please help me!
> Whenever I use PQR_UnitDistance on VERY BIG MOB it returns small numbers like whenever I use it on USELESS MOBS!
> 
> How should I fix this?


Result:
IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(ID),"target") == 1

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to add MouseButtonDown(3) as a keybind to PQI like you can with Nova Frame? If so any profile that has it already if anyone knows of one just point me in the direction and i'll look myself so far haven't found one.


You could map the ability with /macro. Look to my protection paladin profile if you want an example. Feel free to post on my thread if you need help with this. All credits to nova team for this very usefull macros.

I use it mainly to toggle table vars to 1 or 0 and then the profile react according to these values. Most of the codes needed for it are in my " -- Init " ability. As well needs Nova_Frame.lua in data folder.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Weird0

any dk 2h frost profiles out there that have killing machine procs properly bound to soul reaper with the 4p bonus? i searched all over the net and managed to configure profiles so that it will use soul reaper with 45% instead of 35% but i dont know too little to get the km procs going with reaper :/

----------


## crystal_tech

> My PQR window seems to be messed up, I can't resize it or maximize it.
> I have a WoW open and it detects my name and build, but I didn't want to post that info.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the PQR link at the top of the OP is the same link that is for WoW 3.3.5 and downloads PQR111.zip. It also doesn't have the "PQRUpdater.exe" that the OP speaks of.
> I used a version of PQR that I downloaded from the pqrotation.wikia.com and it had the "PQRUpdater.exe"
> The Download in the OP won't detect my wow. and appears to only have offsets up to 15354?
> 
> I am completely confused, someone please help.


it seems your scaling is off.

1)
go to control panel,
view by small or large icons,
then choose Display,

or

(windows 7)
hit your windows key and type "Display" without quotes and you should see the link to the display control panel and click it,

2)
and then make sure its at 100% or smaller,

3)
apply and log out and it should be fixed. --note: if you know how just open taskman and kill explorer.exe and relaunch it (saves you a log out)

4)
try running pqr again.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> any dk 2h frost profiles out there that have killing machine procs properly bound to soul reaper with the 4p bonus? i searched all over the net and managed to configure profiles so that it will use soul reaper with 45% instead of 35% but i dont know too little to get the km procs going with reaper :/


I guess if the 4pcs isnt a proc, you will have to iterate trought the pieces bonus slots and see if there are pieces that matches item IDs of the said set. I do not know exactly with slot is what but basically find those 5 slots and put them in a table then call api to get item IDs and compare them to the tier pieces IDs. Or you could have a checkbox the player can actually check to state he have it equipped.

I dont know DKs maybe I'm tottaly off the track lol might help to see the said tier set but not enough time right now, maybe later, good luck!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

anyone know why my PQR wont load profiles?

the client detects my character, but when i press my hotkeys PQI just says 'running'

----------


## js1974

> You cant, Sadly =/


That is not the news I was hoping for, I guess I'll just set my mouse3 to act as a shift key which is somewhat the same.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> My PQR window seems to be messed up, I can't resize it or maximize it.
> I have a WoW open and it detects my name and build, but I didn't want to post that info.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the PQR link at the top of the OP is the same link that is for WoW 3.3.5 and downloads PQR111.zip. It also doesn't have the "PQRUpdater.exe" that the OP speaks of.
> I used a version of PQR that I downloaded from the pqrotation.wikia.com and it had the "PQRUpdater.exe"
> The Download in the OP won't detect my wow. and appears to only have offsets up to 15354?
> 
> I am completely confused, someone please help.


Set it to 100% (default).

----------


## CodeMyLife

> when i use code like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> FearID = 5782SLASH_mycast1 = "/mycast"function SlashCmdList.mycast(mycast, editbox)    if mycast ~= nil then        MyCastCommand = mycast    endendif MyCastCommand == "fear" then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(FearID) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(FearID))    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Im not 100% sure but I faced same issue last week while trying to make macro to modify a PQR var.

Worked around this issue by reading wowpedia and it seems we must use _G vars to make it work. Nova already uses _Gvars to work with the nova frame so placing vars in nova frame works well but other than that I did not got it to work yet. 

It's a guess, I'm not very good with that  :Smile:

----------


## chk

> anyone know why my PQR wont load profiles?
> 
> the client detects my character, but when i press my hotkeys PQI just says 'running'


I'm having this. For some reason PQR is detecting two wows, choose the other when attaching. Attachment 14269

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> I'm having this. For some reason PQR is detecting two wows, choose the other when attaching. Attachment 14269


That's not it, it's only showing one WoW client,

----------


## fddbzz

is there I can limit RunMacroText function only run once instead of keep spamming? or put a timer on it

----------


## Whatsmyname

> That's not it, it's only showing one WoW client,


Did you start wow in 32 bit?

----------


## Weird0

> I guess if the 4pcs isnt a proc, you will have to iterate trought the pieces bonus slots and see if there are pieces that matches item IDs of the said set. I do not know exactly with slot is what but basically find those 5 slots and put them in a table then call api to get item IDs and compare them to the tier pieces IDs. Or you could have a checkbox the player can actually check to state he have it equipped.
> 
> I dont know DKs maybe I'm tottaly off the track lol might help to see the said tier set but not enough time right now, maybe later, good luck!


the 4p bonus for frost dks is that killing machine will increase the crit chance for soul reaper so i would have to make the profile check if boss is at or below 45% and have it save up the killing machine proc for soul reaper if the cd on soulreaper is at or below 2-3 seconds

----------


## travis2861

> You cant, Sadly =/


You can, but it dose require that you modify the PQI addon aswell as the PQI.data

And by modify I mean adding 2 lines of stuff

----------


## xentec6

I dont get it guys, do you just enjoy the complexity of PQR? use macrotoolkit and simply make complex DOS rotation macros beyond the 255 character limit, even my monk macro does as well as Ovale addon and manual key pressing. Combine it with AHK autofire scripts and its EASY

----------


## nilrem2004

> I dont get it guys, do you just enjoy the complexity of PQR? use macrotoolkit and simply make complex DOS rotation macros beyond the 255 character limit, even my monk macro does as well as Ovale addon and manual key pressing. Combine it with AHK autofire scripts and its EASY


maybe we will when your macro could calculate if my trinket procs should I refresh my dots on target 1 or is it target 2, or maybe there is a boss around an it will actually refresh dots on boss first ;D

----------


## crystal_tech

> I dont get it guys, do you just enjoy the complexity of PQR? use macrotoolkit and simply make complex DOS rotation macros beyond the 255 character limit, even my monk macro does as well as Ovale addon and manual key pressing. Combine it with AHK autofire scripts and its EASY


PQR interacts with the API of the game itself, macros do not, they are just lines of script code that runs a command. we can get values, create values, check against the vaules, etc, etc then send a cmd to the client to do an action.

long story short: more control

----------


## Dominium

Hmm does anyone happen to have the offset for patch 4.3.4?

Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hmm does anyone happen to have the offset for patch 4.3.4?
> 
> Thanks


what build?

well from first post:

If you need to download offsets directly, the list of offsets can be found here.
You will need to download from this link: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR_Offsets/
Simply add the XML file name to the end of that URL. Ex: Offsets_15050.xml

----------


## alex5772

Hi there.
my PQR wont work , after clicking on my character go to the next windows and all profiles are disable and it says PQR - Not logged In.

I know this problem has been discuss before , i have read and done all the suggestions mentioned about it and still nothing
Plz someone hlp me

P.S.

I just fix it , not sure how but after deleting my Addons folder and installing Tukui PQR is working, is weird because i didnt have any addon installed , was using the original UI but with Tukui edited by AsphyxiaUI
now works

----------


## Subversor

Is there the possibility of there being an x64 PQR release?

----------


## chk

> Hmm does anyone happen to have the offset for patch 4.3.4?
> 
> Thanks


Here's every offset available Download Offsets.7z from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

----------


## Weird0

> Is there the possibility of there being an x64 PQR release?


if things havent changed (didnt follow the thread) no there is not and there never will be

----------


## kuukuu

> Is there the possibility of there being an x64 PQR release?


Nope, not really any reason to put in the extra work for Xelper when WoW runs perfectly fine in x86.

----------


## xentec6

Yeah, i suppose you guiys are right, maybe at extreme ilvl it will shine? im just in the 460 range, ill re-download it and go again! lol let me run some longer dummy fights.

----------


## cukiemunster

Has anyone else have problems with the rotations not actually starting, even though it says it has? Everything seems loads correctly, and PQR prints to chat that X profile is started, but it does not start attacking. This has only happened to me tonight, but it happened all night. Even after a computer, WoW, and PQR restart. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sovietpanda

> Nope, not really any reason to put in the extra work for Xelper when WoW runs perfectly fine in x86.


Not really true, I get around 20-30% more FPS when I have WoW running in x64

----------


## Antedeus

I asked this question in the question forums, but it seems this thread may be the faster way for an answer. Is there a way to use a global variable between abilities? I've tried _G, set/getglobal, even tried a set/get function in a lua file on the first ability and can't seem to carry a global from ability to ability. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## paintpauller

> I asked this question in the question forums, but it seems this thread may be the faster way for an answer. Is there a way to use a global variable between abilities? I've tried _G, set/getglobal, even tried a set/get function in a lua file on the first ability and can't seem to carry a global from ability to ability. Any help would be appreciated.


very simple, this is a local variable:
local variable = 10

this is a global variable:
variable = 10

all global variables will remain valid till the toon loges out or does a /reload.

btw the same goes for functions, a function with local infront of it is local and without its a global function.

hope this helps =D

----------


## Antedeus

> very simple, this is a local variable:
> local variable = 10
> 
> this is a global variable:
> variable = 10
> 
> all global variables will remain valid till the toon loges out or does a /reload.
> 
> btw the same goes for functions, a function with local infront of it is local and without its a global function.
> ...


I'll go back and look and make sure I'm not screwing it up. I do know the difference between the two [local/global] in declaration. But just doing simple stuff like declaring the global: testvar =1 in the first ability, and then PQR_WriteToChat(testvar) in the 2nd ability generates no output of 1.

----------


## paintpauller

> I'll go back and look and make sure I'm not screwing it up. I do know the difference between the two [local/global] in declaration. But just doing simple stuff like declaring the global: testvar =1 in the first ability, and then PQR_WriteToChat(testvar) in the 2nd ability generates no output of 1.


To do that...
1st ability:
ToPrint = "hello world!"
2nd ability:
PQR_WriteToChat(ToPrint)

edit: PQR_WriteToChat could be disabled, I would use print(ToPrint) over PQR_WriteToChat

----------


## elconiglio

Is there a way to "cancelaura" other than using RunMacroText?
I'm trying to do the feral druid shift out when someone is casting Hibernate or Scare Beast on him.

----------


## paintpauller

> Is there a way to "cancelaura" other than using RunMacroText?
> I'm trying to do the feral druid shift out when someone is casting Hibernate or Scare Beast on him.


this should do it:
CancelUnitBuff("player", GetSpellInfo( Spell ID ))
=D

some helpfull resources:
World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft 
docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons
wow wiki: more detail, incomplete list
wow programing: complete list, simplified detail

----------


## WWF

> Is there a way to "cancelaura" other than using RunMacroText?
> I'm trying to do the feral druid shift out when someone is casting Hibernate or Scare Beast on him.


mb CancelUnitBuff - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## Axercis

Is there a way for a profile to detect when a player is falling? Was going to write a function that would automatically deploy the goblin glider flight form when knocked off a cliff or dismounted.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there a way for a profile to detect when a player is falling? Was going to write a function that would automatically deploy the goblin glider flight form when knocked off a cliff or dismounted.


IsFalling()

You will need a timer to get it working.

----------


## crystal_tech

dont know why you'd need a timer since its 1 or nil return

however,

local starttime = 0

if IsFalling() then
starttime = GetTime()
end

if starttime <= GetTime() then
UseItemByID(id)
end

----------


## Linejah

Hi guys!

So I decided to try PQR but everytime I try to activate my rotation in game with Alt+X it says "PQR_xrn5.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped".
Any idea how to solve this?

----------


## Axercis

I was wondering too, Crystal, but I saw why immediately after writing the ability - If you fall even for a split second, as in riding over a bump in the road, it will trigger the ability...There needs to be a short delay so that the profile understands the you're really falling and didn't just press your space bar and jump.

----------


## forceshield

> profile won't attack


That's asked constantly.. the usual problem is operator error, by chance have you tried starting combat?

----------


## cukiemunster

> That's asked constantly.. the usual problem is operator error, by chance have you tried starting combat?


Nah, I have been using PQR for almost 2 years, and I had this happen to me on Tuesday night. Profile seems to load, printed to chat that it loaded, but profile did not actually start. I asked if anyone else has had this happen to them a few posts ago(http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2764743)

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Double post

----------


## momo1029

> Nah, I have been using PQR for almost 2 years, and I had this happen to me on Tuesday night. Profile seems to load, printed to chat that it loaded, but profile did not actually start. I asked if anyone else has had this happen to them a few posts ago([Release] PQR - Rotation Bot - Page 672)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


happen to my windwalker profile, but not mistweaver
i just re-download it within pqr and it works again

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Hi guys!
> 
> So I decided to try PQR but everytime I try to activate my rotation in game with Alt+X it says "PQR_xrn5.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped".
> Any idea how to solve this?


When using a profile, don't forget to put the data file(s) from the rotation into the data folder of PQR. 
Basicly, you need to have atleast 3 things when using a rotation:
1) The data file which needs to be in the Data folder
2) The ability file which needs to be in the Profile > Class folder
3) The rotation file which needs to be in the Profile > Class folder
I can upload the file if you can't find it on the forum.  :Wink:

----------


## nebmyers

When I tab out of WoW for an extended period of time both the WoW client and PQR stop responding meaning I need to reload everything, How does one fix this?

----------


## Linejah

> When using a profile, don't forget to put the data file(s) from the rotation into the data folder of PQR. 
> Basicly, you need to have atleast 3 things when using a rotation:
> 1) The data file which needs to be in the Data folder
> 2) The ability file which needs to be in the Profile > Class folder
> 3) The rotation file which needs to be in the Profile > Class folder
> I can upload the file if you can't find it on the forum.


I was gonna use a rotation that came with the program :S The ability file and rotation file are where they should be but I don't understand what is this data file you're talking about. xD I'd love it if you could upload the file for me! And sorry for my terrible english, I'm swedish but I hope you understand!  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> I was wondering too, Crystal, but I saw why immediately after writing the ability - If you fall even for a split second, as in riding over a bump in the road, it will trigger the ability...There needs to be a short delay so that the profile understands the you're really falling and didn't just press your space bar and jump.




```

local delay = 1.5 ---secsif falltime == nil then falltime = GetTime() endif IsFalling() then     if GetTime() - falltime > delay then          falltime = GetTime()          return true      endend 


```

that should get you going, the last code i typed out for ya my wife was yelling at me and i was unable to correct it.

----------


## spearfish

> When I tab out of WoW for an extended period of time both the WoW client and PQR stop responding meaning I need to reload everything, How does one fix this?


try running wow in fullscreen windowed mode instead of full screen.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

crystal_tech (and everyone else)

what is your opinion on the below, I try not to use the if statement anymore



```
if falltime == nil then falltime = GetTime() end
```



```
falltime = falltime or GetTime()
```

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal_tech (and everyone else)
> 
> what is your opinion on the below, I try not to use the if statement anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if falltime == nil then falltime = GetTime() end
> ```
> ...


i used the if statement to make sure when the var was nil'd that it would get value from GetTime() at the time it was ran not at the time it was started/declared. just my 2 cents.

----------


## Whatsmyname

> I was gonna use a rotation that came with the program :S The ability file and rotation file are where they should be but I don't understand what is this data file you're talking about. xD I'd love it if you could upload the file for me! And sorry for my terrible english, I'm swedish but I hope you understand!


When you download a rotation, you'll find 2 or more folders. 1 folder named Data with files you need to put in the Data folder of PQR and 1 folder named Rotation(s) where you'll find the 2 files which you need to put in the correct Profile > Class folder.

The data file you're looking for:
PQR_xrn5.lua - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Although I want to recommend you to look for an up-to-date rotation on the forum, because the standard 1 may be outdated.
Look here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Axercis

Hey CT, am I right to assume that your timer script for IsFalling() would simply return true to whatever ability (or CastSpellByName ability) was applied to the true value?

The timer doesn't break anything, but it also doesn't seem to induce a 1.5 second delay to IsFalling() either. The ability still kicks off the split-second it detects IsFalling () ~= nil.

Apologize profusely if I'm being supremely dense.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Was there a small ninja patch???

----------


## LazyRaider

are their any DK profils that work at the lower levels? I've tried using some an dthey dont work, i've tried deleting the abilities it doesnt have from the rotations as well

----------


## jh16

> Was there a small ninja patch???


There was a small download but it was MPQ data. So no new client/version.

----------


## stealthnap

I downloaded this and ran it, but it's not detecting wow, only bot edit mode

----------


## stealthnap

> I downloaded this and ran it, but it's not detecting wow, only bot edit mode


I just realized, I need the new offsets for 5.3, anyone have them? Have they even been released yet?

----------


## stealthnap

I got it to load and shit but its not loaded into wow but it recognizes wow, its in admin and all but it wont do anything in wow

----------


## blind0wl

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to cast deterrence when a chaos bolt is heading my way? My current deterrence ability is:




> if 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") < 60
> and UnitBuffID("player", 53480) == nil
> and UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nil
> and not UnitBuffID ("player", 19574)
> and not UnitBuffID ("player", 3045)
> then return true
> end


any tips would be great.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to cast deterrence when a chaos bolt is heading my way? My current deterrence ability is:
> 
> 
> 
> any tips would be great.


don't know but you might be able to using the event api to detect wien its casted but it may be too late, best way is to pop it if your target is casting it and hop he doesn't juke you.

----------


## WWF

> any tips would be great.


check targettarget, spellcast of "target" and "focus", casting time, and return true if targettarget = you and casting time of chaos bolt 99% ?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Just saw yet another patch.

*edit, must not have been any changes again, pqr is working great!  :Smile:

----------


## LazyRaider

anyone have working DK profiles for below 90?

----------


## Gabbz

> crystal_tech (and everyone else)
> 
> what is your opinion on the below, I try not to use the if statement anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if falltime == nil then falltime = GetTime() end
> ```
> ...


Both do the same thing so its up to you(roughly). Why dont you want to use the if statement?

----------


## CaptnHaddock

How do i cast the ability 1044 on party1 or party2 if they have the debuff 8643 without targeting them or focus?

----------


## WWF

> How do i cast the ability 1044 on party1 or party2 if they have the debuff 8643 without targeting them or focus?


if UnitDebuffID("party1", 8643 ) ~= nil then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1044 ), "party1") end

----------


## stealthnap

Help needed with PQR Interrupt.

I'm a Warlock and the interrupt bot works fine WHEN I have my pet out with the Spell Lock ID in.
However as a Warlock you sac your pet and you have Command Demon which turns into your Spell Lock.
Command Demon's Spell ID is different in all 3 stages of it, no pet out, pet out, and pet sac'd.

I've tried all 3 spell id's and I can't get any of them to work, so basically how do I get pqr interrupt bot to work while I have my pet sac'd?

(I've tried replacing spell id with something random like chaos bolt to make sure it was saving and it worked fine and casted chaos bolt as an interrupt)

I can get it to cast any spell when my target casts as an "interrupt" but my Command Demon - Spell Lock

----------


## Stryker81

newly level 90 lock now, and cant seem to find a good working profile with interrupts either, destruction lock, what is the best profile to use for max dps?

----------


## Mont7right

PQR is a bot designed to perform complex DPS, healing and tanking rotations for the player.

----------


## reveng_

Where's the DL link for PQR? All I get is the 1.11 version of PQR when I try to download.

----------


## dklcfr

> Where's the DL link for PQR? All I get is the 1.11 version of PQR when I try to download.


right here
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
found on the wiki

----------


## reveng_

> right here
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip
> found on the wiki


Thanks a bunch mate.

----------


## Stryker81

> PQR is a bot designed to perform complex DPS, healing and tanking rotations for the player.


was this in reply to my question? I know what PQR is, otherwise i wouldn't ask what is the best profile to use for a destro lock.  :Smile:  i can't seem to find one that works for max dps, level 90 pulling 16k isnt going to cut it, and thats with me popping everything i got. tried hittin some forums but get lost. i click other people signatures, they lead me to their pages, but i cant click anything on those pages. i have everything in my folders from this site, but none of them seem to work well.

i am looking for a profile with interrupts if possible, that provides awesome dps. Destruction Lock with Off spec of Demonology.

Edit- i went through and searched for literally every warlock profile on the site. i downloaded some through pqr and i manually installed some. going to test them all to see if i can find one that works well. 

- found one that works, but not well. It Is titled DestroMOP thanks to whoever made it. still looking for an update though.
- soapbox profile seems to work well too.

----------


## Kinky

@Stryker81: Have you tried my Demonology Profile? Other than that, I believe Mavmin's Destru profile works pretty well.

----------


## stealthnap

> newly level 90 lock now, and cant seem to find a good working profile with interrupts either, destruction lock, what is the best profile to use for max dps?


Check out http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ick-issue.html (PQR Warlock Xelper Auto-Kick issue.)

mentally was kind enough to reply to my post, but i cant test it until i get home so can check it out (:

----------


## Kinky

> Check out http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ick-issue.html (PQR Warlock Xelper Auto-Kick issue.)
> 
> mentally was kind enough to reply to my post, but i cant test it until i get home so can check it out (:


I had to test it out in-game myself, just to be sure. :P I can confirm that it works, but do feel free to try yourself!

@deadpanstiffy: That should work just fine. Were you thinking about something similar to this?


```
function goblinGlider(delay)
	local fallTime = fallTime or GetTime()
	if IsFalling() then
		if GetTime() - fallTime > delay then fallTime = GetTime() return true end
		return false
	end
	return false
end
```

----------


## Stryker81

> @Stryker81: Have you tried my Demonology Profile? Other than that, I believe Mavmin's Destru profile works pretty well.


I'm not demonology main, i could possibly make it main, I'd rather be Destro, with some gear upgrades i am noticing my dps starting to hit around 35k which is better than what it was. soapbox i am using for destro atm, i will test yours when i go demo. and i will set the interrupt before i do  :Smile:  i am in school write now to learn programming and all that great stuff, so maybe i might be able to write one of my own soon. i am so lost on this stuff, ha ha.

only bad thing is i keep getting a msg on my screen saying standart

----------


## Kinky

@Stryker81: To remove that message, open PQR and go to Settings, at the top left, untick the box "Show Messages in Chat".

----------


## Stryker81

> @Stryker81: To remove that message, open PQR and go to Settings, at the top left, untick the box "Show Messages in Chat".


it is unchecked, the thing pops up in the middle of the screen. i'm not entirely new to using pqr, i love the profile i have on my hunter, i am always top dps. same with my druid and dk.

----------


## Kinky

@Stryker81: A screenshot of that would be awesome. Anyhow, I guess it's probably the profile you're using that's sending messages to a custom frame or something similar to that.

----------


## stealthnap

Hey Mentally still having issues :/ check your pm

----------


## Stryker81

Attachment 14385 Here is a screen Capture, name removed of course 


> @Stryker81: A screenshot of that would be awesome. Anyhow, I guess it's probably the profile you're using that's sending messages to a custom frame or something similar to that.


-Now that I look into it further, all the ones that say STANDART on the screen are from people who make and sell the xml's. for example, Soapbox sells his elite ones (on sale right now!) for 15 Profiles, not including Destro lock for 50 bucks, normally 125. a little too expensive in my opinion for a xml file, but to each his own. when I learn how to write profiles, I will upload some after some very thorough testing. When I get some extra cash, i will donate where I can.


- for those still having issues running pqr and it coming up as not finding a wow window, have you ran the updater as admin? are you running pqr as admin?

----------


## mormord

Wondering how to make a proper profile for a caster toon. Ive been using pqr for several months while playing meeles, tanks or hunter which have autoattack that starts rotation automatically. Its quite frustrating when i enable rotation, right click a mob and nothing happens as long as i manually cast any spell, than rotation goes on properly. Even in instances, when tank engages pack, it takes like sever seconds to start rotation. Sometimes it doesnt start at all. Any ideas how to fix it? Im too lazy to manually cast first opening spell every time :P

----------


## Kinky

@mormord: Untick the Require Combat setting in the Rotation Editor for your profile. =) Sometimes it's also profile specified, in the case of my profiles where I allow all buff and misc spells to cast while requiring combat for offensive spells.

----------


## kuukuu

> Wondering how to make a proper profile for a caster toon. Ive been using pqr for several months while playing meeles, tanks or hunter which have autoattack that starts rotation automatically. Its quite frustrating when i enable rotation, right click a mob and nothing happens as long as i manually cast any spell, than rotation goes on properly. Even in instances, when tank engages pack, it takes like sever seconds to start rotation. Sometimes it doesnt start at all. Any ideas how to fix it? Im too lazy to manually cast first opening spell every time :P


And Mentally beat me to it :P

----------


## mormord

Thanks. You made my life easier. From now on i can ninja pull every pack as a proud mage  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrBrain1

> update v9
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v9.zip
> 
> - added range check code for BM (BW, KC, Lynx Rush)
> - Healthstone will actually work now  (thanks Wopak for localization on this)
> - replaced Right-CTRL to intimidate for BM


hi, somehow your sv rotation doesnt cast AMurderofCrows, Stampede Readiness, and the second Rapidfire anymore on pressing Right Shift.

----------


## kickmydog

> hi, somehow your sv rotation doesnt cast AMurderofCrows, Stampede Readiness, and the second Rapidfire anymore on pressing Right Shift.


A murder of crows was never on right-shift by default. I did state that I was having a problem with the readiness code. When they changed Blink Strike it messed up the code there, once I get a free moment I going to re-write it.

I have been using it for raiding for a while now and Stampede, and Rapid Fire work fine for me.

----------


## MrBrain1

> A murder of crows was never on right-shift by default. I did state that I was having a problem with the readiness code. When they changed Blink Strike it messed up the code there, once I get a free moment I going to re-write it.
> 
> I have been using it for raiding for a while now and Stampede, and Rapid Fire work fine for me.


thanks for your response  :Smile: 

a murder of crows isnt cas without "right shift", too.

could be the pqi addon the source? because i installed it today for codemylifes paladin profiles.

----------


## kickmydog

> thanks for your response 
> 
> a murder of crows isnt cas without "right shift", too.
> 
> could be the pqi addon the source? because i installed it today for codemylifes paladin profiles.


I'm not sure, I don't use pqi addon.

You might want to also make sure you use the link in my signature for the latest version. I think the one that you quoted earlier is really old.

----------


## MrBrain1

> I'm not sure, I don't use pqi addon.
> 
> You might want to also make sure you use the link in my signature for the latest version. I think the one that you quoted earlier is really old.


thanks, you were right, i installed the old version  :Big Grin: , works now

----------


## MyNewName

Having an issue with DL link in OP. Downedloads a pqr111 archive that has blackmagic and some other stuff in it. Old profiles an what not. But no Pqr updater. What am I doing wrong here?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

For some reason mine is not working

----------


## paintpauller

> Having an issue with DL link in OP. Downedloads a pqr111 archive that has blackmagic and some other stuff in it. Old profiles an what not. But no Pqr updater. What am I doing wrong here?


OP link is old, you need to go to the wilki PQRotation Wiki, for a direct download link off the wiki http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip then run the updater. hope this helps.



> For some reason mine is not working


you are trying to use version 1.1.1 that is a really old build, the current build is 2.2.1 to get this follow the links i posted above and run the updater.

----------


## kickmydog

> For some reason mine is not working


Your offsets are out of date

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> Your offsets are out of date


How will I update it? Besides I just downloaded it how is it already out of date

----------


## Whatsmyname

> How will I update it? Besides I just downloaded it how is it already out of date


If it's not your offsets, did you start wow in 32-bits using wow.exe (=32-bits). Or did you use launcher.exe (=64-bits)?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

> If it's not your offsets, did you start wow in 32-bits using wow.exe (=32-bits). Or did you use launcher.exe (=64-bits)?


Yep I am using 32 bit

----------


## paintpauller

RP because you guys did not see it...



> Having an issue with DL link in OP. Downedloads a pqr111 archive that has blackmagic and some other stuff in it. Old profiles an what not. But no Pqr updater. What am I doing wrong here?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

I really need help configuring this I am so confused please add my skype hamodi123321 I would really appreciate it

----------


## kuukuu

> I really need help configuring this I am so confused please add my skype hamodi123321 I would really appreciate it


I'll make this even simpler then everyone else did. Click this link http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR.zip and run the updater. 1.1.1 is EXTREMELY old.

If you do that, then things will actually show rotations for you and you can use PQR.

----------


## Whatsmyname

Ah right, didn't pay attention to his version.  :Smile:

----------


## jayluv

just a quick question. why does PQR seem to function better under windows 7 vs windows 8? is PQR not fully supported by win 8 or am i missing something. in windows 7 everything from the bot seems to happen alot quicker..

----------


## crystal_tech

> just a quick question. why does PQR seem to function better under windows 7 vs windows 8? is PQR not fully supported by win 8 or am i missing something. in windows 7 everything from the bot seems to happen alot quicker..


don't see any real differences on my pc with 7 vs 8 but i'm running on a i5-2500k with a 840 pro ssd and 16gigs of ram (yay upgrades from friends), but if i had to say for an issue its prob the dotnet framework. I believe PQR is coded under 4.0 and win8 uses 4.5 so that could be the issue. 

you should try dotnet cleaner and remove 4 and 4.5 and just install 4.5 on win 8 and see if that fixes the issue.

----------


## Mavmins

anyone have a more elegant solution to my auto cleanse spirit function for elemental shaman ? I want it to auto use it if I have a curse on me but it crashes wow :/ I guess its because its getting stuck in a loop if I have a single debuff



```
local i = 1
local DEBUFFPLAYER = UnitDebuff("Player",i)
local DEBUFFMOUSE = UnitDebuff("mouseover",i)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

if PQI_MavminsELEMENTAL_AutoCleanseSpiritSelf_enable == true
	and GetSpellCooldown(51886) == 0
	and UnitDebuff("Player",1) ~= nil then
	
	while DEBUFFPLAYER do
		local DEBUFFTYPEPLAYER = select(5, UnitDebuff("Player", i))
		if DEBUFFTYPEPLAYER == "Curse" and GetSpellCooldown(51886) == 0 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(51886), "player")
			return true
		end
	end
	
end
```

----------


## zxzwa

How safe is it? Does this use mousehook?
I've tried to find my question but since English is not my primary language I couldn't find the answer to my question.  :Frown:

----------


## garoboldy

@Xelper : How we doing on the new PQR release? I've not seen or heard much about how the new profile system is going to work other than the DK profile that was offered out for review awhile back.

----------


## paintpauller

> anyone have a more elegant solution to my auto cleanse spirit function for elemental shaman ? I want it to auto use it if I have a curse on me but it crashes wow :/ I guess its because its getting stuck in a loop if I have a single debuff
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local i = 1
> local DEBUFFPLAYER = UnitDebuff("Player",i)
> local DEBUFFMOUSE = UnitDebuff("mouseover",i)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


its because you are using a while loop, as far is i have been able to test every time i try to do one it will freeze up the game. you are going to find a way to do it with a for loop.

----------


## starl1te

USA Patch! everyone freak out!

if you are raiding don't log out  :Smile:

----------


## qcorn

yay ninja patch thx blizz

----------


## Benfsx

Can someone post the new xml file?? Or the offsets maybe? Pleeeeaaassseeee.

----------


## misterneko

we need offsets for 17055..


F5 F5 F5 F5 hahahaha....

----------


## Benfsx

I know right.. I have a raid in like 30 minutes D:

----------


## Benfsx

I tried changing the offset version in the xml file but it still wouldn't allow me to select wow as a process. They must of changed the offsets. This ****ing sucks.

----------


## cukiemunster

Ninja patches makes me sad panda =*(

----------


## BallisticJoker

Soon - offsets will be posted lol

----------


## Benfsx

Does anyone know how to update it or find the newest offsets?

----------


## Benfsx

I will give someone 5$ if they can get the new offsets. I really need this for raiding tonight,

----------


## valver

can't play without hacks, offsets please

----------


## cukiemunster

We need someone that knows how to find the offsets that is online right now raiding to DC so they can grab em real quick lol.

----------


## misterneko

Im using 

<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>

but says in PQR not logged in


(trying to find it in my own.... tutorial http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) )

----------


## Benfsx

> Im using 
> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> 
> but says in PQR not logged in
> 
> 
> (trying to find it in my own.... tutorial http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) )


Yeah... I think we need to have someone do a full new offset dump.

----------


## Benfsx

> Im using 
> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> 
> but says in PQR not logged in
> 
> 
> (trying to find it in my own.... tutorial http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) )


See if you can get the GameState memory location and it will probably work.

----------


## qcorn

how am i gonna explain doing 140k dps when normally i do 215k on heroic durumu lol

----------


## BallisticJoker

Lag? I dunno lol

----------


## darkkinght

> how am i gonna explain doing 140k dps when normally i do 215k on heroic durumu lol


call one of your raiders and tell then (my power went out I cant raid tonight)

----------


## vitalic

Lol at all the people reliant on PQR  :Wink:

----------


## misterneko

There are currently 96 users doing low dps hahahaha


(no luck finding the new offset by myself)

----------


## Papacito

help, in raid and blaming it on lag

----------


## azrashom

> help, in raid and blaming it on lag


im doing the sameeee thing man

----------


## misterneko

> im doing the sameeee thing man


me going emo and making drama waiting for offsets hahahahaha

----------


## xpknightx

I wouldn't say reliant on it, but denying that a computer can min-max rotations better than a player is silly.


HELP! Someone get some offsets!

----------


## Papacito

at least we only have 8 minutes in raid

----------


## azrashom

> I wouldn't say reliant on it, but denying that a computer can min-max rotations better than a player is silly.
> 
> 
> HELP! Someone get some offsets!


computers never make mistakes!

----------


## cruxix

Anything yet?

----------


## Papacito

I don't think that anybody that's capable of doing it it's even around

----------


## BassGhost

Need Kuukuu to the rescue again :P

----------


## cpowroks

I have most of the off sets except the game state one which is the hardest one to get. and i also dont have a older version of wow so i cant get the pattern to find the new off set.

----------


## C1utch

ermagerd erfsets please  :Smile:

----------


## cruxix

What do you mean by older version of wow?

----------


## Papacito

raid is over. I'm saved!!!

----------


## darkkinght

> raid is over. I'm saved!!!


wow that bad?

----------


## Benfsx

> I have most of the off sets except the game state one which is the hardest one to get. and i also dont have a older version of wow so i cant get the pattern to find the new off set.


Yeah. I was able to find all the new offsets as well, except the gamestate one. I tried looking for answers on how to find it, but it seems really complicated.

----------


## Captncrunch

Lmfao, look at how many people are viewing the thread and waiting for offsets .....

----------


## C1utch

> Lmfao, look at how many people are viewing the thread and waiting for offsets .....


114 people are currently experiencing shitty dps.

----------


## blazinsheath

> Lmfao, look at how many people are viewing the thread and waiting for offsets .....



bet everyone is spamming F5

----------


## Neyia

+1 for offset LOL i'm on ToT ...

----------


## Lexi777

Need.... offsets... badly... HALLLLLP

----------


## wowd00d

haha good thing i dont raid till later in the week. bummer tho, tried to find them offsets myself but its hard to do without the older version... mad rep for anyone who figures this out

----------


## Neyia

Estro.. Estro ... OH ****, I GO AFK

----------


## scrapbot

wish there was a better walk through on how to find them would like to learn but oh well guess just sit and wait haha

----------


## itstom

> I have most of the off sets except the game state one which is the hardest one to get. and i also dont have a older version of wow so i cant get the pattern to find the new off set.





> haha good thing i dont raid till later in the week. bummer tho, tried to find them offsets myself but its hard to do without the older version... mad rep for anyone who figures this out



If all you need is an older version grab one from this thread:


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...lease-ptr.html ([WoW] Binary Collection (Release & PTR))

----------


## Neyia

> If all you need is an older version grab one from this thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...lease-ptr.html ([WoW] Binary Collection (Release & PTR))


This http://fbe.am/kL1
For *GameState*, find *0xCE13EE*

----------


## CodeMyLife

> If all you need is an older version grab one from this thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...lease-ptr.html ([WoW] Binary Collection (Release & PTR))


In fact he needs not only a wow but the offsets for that particular wow, it's crucial to have the offset for that particular version in hand to compare them and then find the right area to check. Thanks for trying but I'm not sure it will help!

Go Cpo Go!

----------


## scrapbot

normally doesn't take this long on tuesdays after blizz' ninja patchs for someone to find it

----------


## Basti229

neeeeed offsets  :Big Grin:

----------


## joenvidio

> normally doesn't take this long on tuesdays after blizz' ninja patchs for someone to find it


yea i know, thats what i was thinking. does anyone know when the ninja patch was released. US EST? if it was released late evening or during the night, alot of the ppl who have updated offsets in the past could be asleep! its 11:58pm here right now so.. idk. i really do hope someone figures out the new offsets tonight tho..

keep working at it guys! craaaaazy insane +++++REP to the first person to post new working offsets.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Drinksbeer

wow....not only was there a patch, it booted me from the game to get it. o.0 WTF is going on with my wow tonight, first profiles now this.

----------


## Neyia

> yea i know, thats what i was thinking. does anyone know when the ninja patch was released. US EST? if it was released late evening or during the night, alot of the ppl who have updated offsets in the past could be asleep! its 11:58pm here right now so.. idk. i really do hope someone figures out the new offsets tonight tho..
> 
> keep working at it guys! craaaaazy insane +++++REP to the first person to post new working offsets.


06h00 AM French (Paris)
The ninja patch is started at 05h15AM this night for French wow user

I could not close the game man  :Frown:

----------


## JohnnyPunani

need offsets NOW!!!!Attachment 14425

----------


## joenvidio

++++++REP and possibly donation for first person to post updated and working offsets!!!

go at it guys!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnnyPunani

I'll + REP the crap outta you and donate 10 bucks to the first person to posts a working offset.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I will give rep too, but right now I am just admiring johnny's avatar. Best thing I have seen all day.

----------


## Jaylock

This is funny, so many ppl viewing this thread.

Anyway, how do we get the offsets usually? Is there a way to code them ourselves?

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Isn't Drinksbeer so lovely? He's just so lovely. Everyone give Drinksbeer a round of applause. *starts singing* I believe the children are our future. Teach them well and let them lead the way....

----------


## JohnnyPunani



----------


## shawn619

+Rep to whoever can figure out the new working offsets! A big thanks, also, to all the fellow "Ownedcorians" who've offered up rep and maintain good morale!  :Smile:

----------


## manjoe42

There are currently 141 users browsing this thread. ROFL

pretty sure the use cheat engine to get the offsest usually i can just get it to work by changing the ver in the offsets but they changed something.

----------


## travis2861

+5 rep to who ever gets the new offsets first

----------


## Jaylock

How long ago did they patch the game? I just got home so i just logged in and ninja patched.

----------


## manjoe42

> How long ago did they patch the game? I just got home so i just logged in and ninja patched.


bout 30 mins ago on us servers

----------


## scrapbot

its been a couple hrs now I think

----------


## BallisticJoker

Nah for about 2 hours and a half the patch was live.

----------


## icotulookin

I'm fawked

----------


## Neyia

1hrs on french servers

----------


## Lexi777

Patch went live 3 hours ago on U.S/ servers. 

I know there's someone smart enough lurking around that can get offsets... i know you're there...

----------


## Neyia

> I know there's someone smart enough lurking around that can get offsets... i know you're there...


Is'nt me ! lol
i don't understand cheatengine

No PQR = No WoW

But

----------


## CodeMyLife

It was about 10 pm gmt-5 when patch landed, 2 hours and a half ago!

----------


## qcorn

going to sleep i hope an offset is here tomorrow

----------


## syphilis

5 usd for new offsets in the next 15 minutes.
through paypal

----------


## manjoe42

for your entertainment while we wait

----------


## joenvidio

> going to sleep i hope an offset is here tomorrow


if someone doesnt post the new offsets tonight, they will certainly be up tomorrow at some point. it never takes long for new PQR offsets to get posted. its already been longer than usual, but i think some of the people who have released offsets in the past might be sleeping now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## venomyo

pls share offsets anyone!

----------


## Hordeglider

I bet Bliz is laughing their ass off reading this thread right now...LOL

----------


## scrapbot

thats the whole reason they do these ninja patches

----------


## cpowroks

Probs
(10char)

----------


## klamor

lol y dont we discuss how to actually find the offsets and colaborate our efforts instead of sitting here with our thumbs in our butts waiting for someone else to do it

----------


## Decaed

I'm trying to find the post Xelper posted about how to find them yourself, but I can't find it.  :Frown:

----------


## Neyia

> I'm trying to find the post Xelper posted about how to find them yourself, but I can't find it.



http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

I believe in you, good luck man!

----------


## cpowroks

> I'm trying to find the post Xelper posted about how to find them yourself, but I can't find it.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-362.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
glhf

----------


## Decaed

Thanks for the links. I've never attempted to find them before, but I'll try!

----------


## kokinha

/cry,,,,,,

----------


## MyNewName

Give me like 10 minutes lol. Ill get them up. HOPEFULLY lol

This will be much longer than 10 minutes. I cant find an offset that HASNT CHANGED!!!!1

----------


## Decaed

Yeah don't count on me lol. This looks crazy to figure out. But I'll keep trying :P

----------


## Neyia

We are two crazy then!
Personally, I jump out the window!




> Give me like 10 minutes lol. Ill get them up. HOPEFULLY lol


You know how? : D

----------


## BallisticJoker

Please lol

----------


## manjoe42

> Give me like 10 minutes lol. Ill get them up. HOPEFULLY lol
> 
> This will be much longer than 10 minutes. I cant find an offset that HASNT CHANGED!!!!1


i knew they changed something when i could not get it to work by changing the ver.

keep at it we have faith in you!!

----------


## Naptownz

any updates yet? :C guild raid needs me and i am not loggin in

----------


## Terades313

..this is when we have to trust in pqr at raid  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Twisted, I'll REP you like a mofo and donate 10 bucks to you if you can get the new offsets working

----------


## Captncrunch

> any updates yet? :C guild raid needs me and i am not loggin in


Well you and your guild might be shit out of luck lol.....I tried to figure out offsets using Cheat Engine, but it's beyond my scope of understanding even with a basic guide.

----------


## zahremar

gameState: 0xCDC84E from VesperCore

----------


## mrkian

Trying to figure out how to do this by following the "beginners tutorial" on the cheat engine software. At this rate I'll have the offsets to you sometime next year.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Trying to figure out how to do this by following the "beginners tutorial" on the cheat engine software. At this rate I'll have the offsets to you sometime next year.


Lmfao! I thought the same thing when I looked at it XD

----------


## Decaed

> Trying to figure out how to do this by following the "beginners tutorial" on the cheat engine software. At this rate I'll have the offsets to you sometime next year.


oh i know how you feel. its doing my head in lol.

----------


## Lexi777

I know someone here has Xelpers phone #

Call his ass!

----------


## mrkian

> Lmfao! I thought the same thing when I looked at it XD


Haha, yah. I got to step five and kind of gave up. A lot of new found respect for developers. I have no idea how they do it.

----------


## MyNewName

This is what I got. If someone wants to rebase and set them. They should work fine. I will list a working copy when I do finish

01EE1497 Wow Version
0211CB40 Player Name
0211CCBD Player Class
00787B53 CurrentKeyBoardFocus
0055347 DoStringAddress
003DD8F9 GetLocalizedText


Gamestate 0xCDC84E Vespercore

----------


## Decaed

> gameState: 0xCDC84E from VesperCore


quick someone figure the rest out lol

----------


## joenvidio

> This is what I got. If someone wants to rebase and set them. They should work fine. I will list a working copy when I do finish
> 
> 01EE1497 Wow Version
> 0211CB40 Player Name
> 0211CCBD Player Class
> 00787B53 CurrentKeyBoardFocus
> 0055347 DoStringAddress
> 003DD8F9 GetLocalizedText
> 
> ...


good job, keep at it bro! seems like you're almost there!

----------


## Neyia

When there are no PQR, oddly, the LFR does'nt proc

Waiting 1h38 LOL <World of PQR> please

/ Nice work Twisted, but you have'nt finish, go go !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Naptownz

154 people browsing this tread and no offset lol

----------


## kevinnash79

i wish i knew how to make offsets  :Frown:

----------


## mrkian

> This is what I got. If someone wants to rebase and set them. They should work fine. I will list a working copy when I do finish
> 
> 01EE1497 Wow Version
> 0211CB40 Player Name
> 0211CCBD Player Class
> 00787B53 CurrentKeyBoardFocus
> 0055347 DoStringAddress
> 003DD8F9 GetLocalizedText
> 
> ...


Awesome! How long did it take you to do that?

----------


## Decaed

No idea how to rebase or set them lol

----------


## Neyia

> This is what I got. If someone wants to rebase and set them. They should work fine. I will list a working copy when I do finish
> 
> 01EE1497 Wow Version
> 0211CB40 Player Name
> 0211CCBD Player Class
> 00787B53 CurrentKeyBoardFocus
> 0055347 DoStringAddress
> 003DD8F9 GetLocalizedText
> 
> ...


Vespercore:

Wow Version = 0xB12B44
Player Name = 0xE3CB40
Gamestate = 0xCDC84E

----------


## mrkian

How does one "rebase" exactly :P.

----------


## MyNewName

Ok I have all of them I can find. I am only having 1 issue. Does anyone know the offset name that detects the wow client? I can get no connection. But this is what I have so far...

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
!<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
!<WoWVersionOffset>0xB12B44</WoWVersionOffset>
!<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
!<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
!<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
!<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
!<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
!<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
!<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
!<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr>
!<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
!<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
!<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
!<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
!<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
!<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
!<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
!<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
!<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>



All with "!" next to it are ones I have updated. But obviously I have one of them wrong, and it is the one that points to the wow client to tell if you are logged in or not. Any help I would love

----------


## Neyia

Miss:

<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>

Try this

----------


## kuukuu

> Miss:
> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> 
> Try this


Correct, was just about to say that.

Working offsets (please rep Twisted and Neyia):

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>

----------


## dklcfr

working!! ty twisted/neyia

----------


## Neyia

I't's good !




> <offsets>
> <currentwowversion>17055</currentwowversion>
> <wowversionoffset>0xc01497</wowversionoffset>
> <playername>0xe3cb40</playername>
> <playerclass>0xe3ccbd</playerclass>
> <getcurrentkeyboardfocus>0xb3045c</getcurrentkeyboardfocus>
> <gamestate>0xcdc84e</gamestate>
> <lua_dostringaddress>0x55347</lua_dostringaddress>
> <lua_getlocalizedtextaddress>0x3dd8f9</lua_getlocalizedtextaddress>
> ...


Very good job Twisted !!
I do not want to + rep, it's the Twisted's job dude

----------


## Terades313

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>!<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets> 

Works , thanks^^

----------


## mrkian

Great job guys!

----------


## dklcfr

must spread rep before giving to twisted again.. sad day.

----------


## MyNewName

I am an idiot lol.. Thank you for the catch on my wow version **** up. Enjoy all. That has wore me out.. Bed time lol


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>

/love you Neyia plus 3 rep and 1000 core coins from me

----------


## rocambole

Worked.

Full list here. Credit to TwistedSelf.


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## healzzz

good job Twisted

----------


## kuukuu

For those that have issues copying pasting info from forums, here's the file to download and put in your offsets folder.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4...sets_17055.xml

----------


## Neyia

WoWVersion Offset : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2770102 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
Thanks *misterneko*  , +rep for you !

----------


## kuukuu

> WoWVersion Offset : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2770102 (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> Thanks *misterneko*  , +rep for you !


Yay someone found the tutorial I posted useful and found an offset. I'm so proud!  :Big Grin:

----------


## joenvidio

great work on those that help get the new offsets out! ++rep distributed to them!!

but now it is 3:35 am US EST lol so i will go to bed, cus i wont be able to get into any LFR's this late.

but 2morro, it is back to botting thanks to you beautiful ppl!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MyNewName

Ty all for rep and support. Im always online so I do not realize when there is ninja patch. Anytime you do need them. Hop into this vent twistedmercenaries.ugt-servers.com port 7279, and page Twistedself. And I will do my best to get new offsets out, If Xelper hasn't already. Im not the best at it. Just self learning. But I will try damn hard.

I changed my name.. I was Crackmycrock

----------


## imdasandman

i would give you rep but i guess i gave you some not to long ago...dough!!!!

great work man

----------


## JohnnyPunani

2 rep points and 5000 coins to Twistedself and Neyia. Thanks for doing this!!

----------


## manjoe42

> Ty all for rep and support. Im always online so I do not realize when there is ninja patch. Anytime you do need them. Hop into this vent twistedmercenaries.ugt-servers.com port 7279, and page Twistedself. And I will do my best to get new offsets out, If Xelper hasn't already. Im not the best at it. Just self learning. But I will try damn hard.
> 
> I changed my name.. I was Crackmycrock


AWESOME work would rep ya but i dont have any.

someone give me rep so i can +rep this guy lol

----------


## mrzav

Перезалейте пожалуйста сет на другой файлообменник

----------


## Ultro

> For those that have issues copying pasting info from forums, here's the file to download and put in your offsets folder.
> 
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4...sets_17055.xml


This page contains the following errors:

----------


## MyNewName

Lol he did give me a few of them. Give that man his dues. Too bad you pointed out my error after Neyai did lol. You get rep and coins from me sir

----------


## MyNewName

Mediafire download for offsets..... Place them in your offset folder DOH! 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/gboh57...sets_17055.xml

----------


## blackdove

Personally I am glad to see the offsets done, but also kinda dissapointed... it was fun trying to figure them out for myself.... The cheat engine one's were easy and took maybe 3 minutes between char switches, but the IDA one's still baffle me.. wonder how much it would cost to get someone to teach me :P

Was kinda happy when they were posted and matched what I had found so far

----------


## Myra

PQR loads, but I can't choose my profiles.

I did make a new .xml file and pasted the offsets.

----------


## Firstblood234

im trying to put this in my offsets folder but its not working. idk what the **** to do i did it once before but now its not working, meaning me changing my offsets myself

----------


## KleskReaver

> Mediafire download for offsets..... Place them in your offset folder DOH! 
> Offsets_17055.xml


This file may not be working because </Offsets> is missing from the last line in the file?

figured it out after looking at an older Offset file :P

----------


## kuukuu

> This file may not be working because </Offsets> is missing from the last line in the file?
> 
> figured it out after looking at an older Offset file :P


Ya that's why. Nice catch haha




> This page contains the following errors:


Apparently dropbox doesn't like the way I uploaded it so I put it in a rar file.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...sets_17055.rar

----------


## MyNewName

Lol.. Im tired, Sorry Offsets_17055.xml

Edited first post to match.. haha

----------


## mitch1080

Just want to say a massive thanks for getting the new offset sorted so quickly! big rep!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dxterminator

I'm afraid it's still not working for me

----------


## Illucia

what do i name the file?

----------


## dxterminator

nvr mind, my bad, tnx for the awesomeness!

----------


## Maquan

Okay, i've just downloaded PQR, profiles are there, new offset is there, only problem im having is getting the program to do anything, it's started up, connected to the right wow but Alt + X doesn't seem to work, it does nothing, and when i try to quit PQR it just crashes, known problem?

----------


## Whatsmyname

I got the same like Maquan, my profile doesn't want to work anymore it seems, although it says that it's active.

----------


## Neyia

You should thank *TwistedSelf* , is by his talents that you can go raid: p


Personally , offsets good work on all characters with all profiles (assassination, subtlety, unholy pve, pvp unholy ..)

----------


## Captncrunch

> I got the same like Maquan, my profile doesn't want to work anymore it seems, although it says that it's active.


Same with me except only some profiles work. Mentally's demo is fine , but Cokx's private warlock profile is not functioning.

----------


## cokx

With the unofficial offsets

PQR_UnitInfo
->PQR_UnitDistance
->PQR_UnitFacing
broke

all return nil.

----------


## osbornx22

i can confirm that

----------


## mscga

Another word of thanks for the speedy new offsets!

----------


## finish

> With the unofficial offsets
> 
> PQR_UnitInfo
> ->PQR_UnitDistance
> ->PQR_UnitFacing
> broke
> 
> all return nil.


anyone working on a solution?
thanks in advance!

----------


## Tompa2013

Does anyone know why I get sick low fps with PQR. 10fps. normal 60-100 ??

One more question: To use Healing rain, its says (WITH UE) What`s UE?

----------


## expunge

> anyone working on a solution?
> thanks in advance!


This has been broken for months..




> Does anyone know why I get sick low fps with PQR. 10fps. normal 60-100 ??
> 
> One more question: To use Healing rain, its says (WITH UE) What`s UE?



Seriously? Learn your class at least. Unleash Elements.

----------


## osbornx22

no, UnitFacing works last week

----------


## zahremar

for fix
change
<ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr> 

to

<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>

----------


## osbornx22

nice, thx ....

----------


## BallisticJoker

inb4 Blizz ninja patches again and people start crying xD

----------


## Tompa2013

No rep for being an ass

----------


## Vogel81

> for fix
> change
> <ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr> 
> 
> to
> 
> <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>


works like a charm. +rep

----------


## Terades313

The Strange thing is that some Profiles work and other profile dont work  :Frown:  Like prot pala.. CmL's dont work and Averys work fine. whats the different of both in relation to the Offset file ..

----------


## Tompa2013

> This has been broken for months..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Learn your class at least. Unleash Elements.



I play all classes. Dont be a dick! no rep for u

----------


## cokx

I doubt that Blizzard has any interest in PQR, its just too unknown and the dmg is marginal

----------


## Terades313

No , me think they just preparing 5.4 ... cause the new features ... on the ptr the 5.4 patch is updated too ..

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Isn't Drinksbeer so lovely? He's just so lovely. Everyone give Drinksbeer a round of applause. *starts singing* I believe the children are our future. Teach them well and let them lead the way....



Woke up and saw this first thing, laughing my a$$ off, thank you Johnny. BTW, f blizz for patching during a tuesday raid. gg

p.s. great work on the sets guys, we really do appreciate the work you put into it, and how fast you move! +rep when I get coffee in me

----------


## wtfnix

> Lol.. Im tired, Sorry Offsets_17055.xml
> 
> Edited first post to match.. haha


+1'd and I tried to post a rep to you zahremar, however I'm on one per day it seems I'll be back tomorrow to ensure you get +1'd  :Smile: 





> for fix
> change
> <ObjMgr>0x3656D6</ObjMgr> 
> 
> to
> 
> <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>

----------


## expunge

> no, UnitFacing works last week


Oh nice, I remember it was an issue before, thanks!  :Smile: 




> I play all classes. Dont be a dick! no rep for u


Not looking for rep, if you play all classes then you should have known what it was. Not trying to be a dick at all. Just because some people are normally prickfaces on the internet doesn't mean that I am. Good luck!

----------


## Wallmartz

Updated to new offsets connects to wow and shows in chat when I enable a rotation with alt-x or alt-z but pqr is only auto-attacking any help im new to PQR tried looking through this forum a few pages back upto the point of 2 days ago please help

----------


## Bouter

EU offsets still not working.......

----------


## srex

> Updated to new offsets connects to wow and shows in chat when I enable a rotation with alt-x or alt-z but pqr is only auto-attacking any help im new to PQR tried looking through this forum a few pages back upto the point of 2 days ago please help


same, is there a way to fix this?

Edit: And yes they are bouter

----------


## Bouter

> same, is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Edit: And yes they are bouter


Well for me the dont work.

I tryed evrything.

Dont know what now  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

off sets are working but i just auto attack the dummy like most others  :Frown:

----------


## Weird0

offsets are working just fine (EU)

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> offsets are working just fine (EU)


are you actually useing abilitys? or does it just auto attack

----------


## Terades313

Some profiles work i think the most use less api connections to bossfights etc.

----------


## crystal_tech

Just tested my SV profile and its running fine

----------


## Weird0

> are you actually useing abilitys? or does it just auto attack


it does work just fine like i said

----------


## DiabloFan

If you've updated your offsets properly and you still can't get PQR to work then it's a profile issue. All of my own profiles are working just fine.

----------


## scaryone

where do i find to change <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr> with the original ?

----------


## MyNewName

Offsets_17055.xml Who ever stated that the Object Manager was incorrect was right. It was very late were I am from 4:30 am. I was just trying to get a quick set out so people could play. If there is anything else you see wrong with it let me know. If there is I will just recompile the whole dern thing.



This new one Should be fine Offsets_17055.xml

----------


## scaryone

where do u copy this please i had a m8 set mine up and cannot get hold of him  :Frown:

----------


## MyNewName

> where do u copy this please i had a m8 set mine up and cannot get hold of him



Just download this 
Offsets_17055.xml And put it in your offsets folder in your pqr folder.

----------


## klamor

link isn't working, just create a new text document, copy/pasta offsets into it and save as a .xml file make sure to put this file into your pqr/offsets folder

edit: name the new file "Offsets_17055"

----------


## scaryone

i did it ty  :Smile:

----------


## Procraster

It still isnt working for me. i did both ways and i dont understand why. i use the updater and log in but then all my profiles won't show up. i've redownloaded them and everything.

----------


## padcoe

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## AdamZZ

Any working Feral Druid rotation ? Those I have tested does not work, it just freezes the PQR client for 30 sec and no spells are used.

----------


## klamor

> It still isnt working for me. i did both ways and i dont understand why. i use the updater and log in but then all my profiles won't show up. i've redownloaded them and everything.


pqrupdater messed up my new offsets, you may need to go back and change them again

----------


## MyNewName

I can verify that some are not working. Im looking for the problem now

----------


## Procraster

it still doesnt work

----------


## Procraster

> pqrupdater messed up my new offsets, you may need to go back and change them again


how do i do that?

----------


## xxsweghostxx

It does not work for me, Iv'e tried with different hunter rotations but it doesn't respond at all when i click the hotkeys in game. Iv'e updated the offsets and got the addon installed correctly, that one i can see ingame but it says: PQR: Not Loaded.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Any working Feral Druid rotation ? Those I have tested does not work, it just freezes the PQR client for 30 sec and no spells are used.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395737

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## klamor

for those of you having issues getting pqr to work with the new offsets, i zipped my pqr folder and uploaded it for your convenience. just make a backup of your profiles and data folders, then delete the pqr folder and replace it with the one in my zip file - https://www.dropbox.com/s/3peqil0qmfk10lb/pqr.zip

----------


## MyNewName

Does anyone know which of the offsets look for the distance/direction you are facing? It would be easier if I knew what offset to be searching for instead of going through them all.....

----------


## BPrater4486

Working great, thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Wallmartz

thanks Twistedself you fixed my problem!!

----------


## MyNewName

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion> 1
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset> 1
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName> 1 
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass> 1
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB34FFC</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 1
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState> 1
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress> 1
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 1
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr> 1 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> ------
<ObjMgr>0xE416A0</ObjMgr> 1
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 1
<LocalGUID>0x0</LocalGUID> 1 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 1
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 1
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 1
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 1
<Obj_X>0x1EC</Obj_X> 1
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 1
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>


All the ones with the 1's at the end I have went throught and either verified or changed. The ones that I cannot figure out are the 2 Cvar ones.... And on my profiles that still work I can completely remove those 2 offsets and it continues to work..... I actually have Cvar manager offset I just cannot find the Array one.. So. Until I do here is my work. Someone run with it.



Edit. I say just make due till Xelper gets them up and running correctly. Alot of offsets have chenged this time. And no one will know the ins and outs of the errors like the creator.

----------


## cokx

I've posted here the new offsets that are working with my profile and fixes the bug with PQR_UnitInfo (Facing/Distance):
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2770591 ([PQR] Cokx - PVP Profiles)

the reputation for the fix goes to Zahremar

----------


## Neyia

To verify the offsets, you take the last 4 numbers / letters :

Wow Version = 0xC0*1497*
Verified with 01EE*1497*

Player Name = 0xE3*CB40*
Verified with 0211*CB40* 
Player Class = 0xE3*CCBD*
Verified with 0211*CCBD* 

And more more more..

----------


## Myoga

Thanks works great, awesome job folks. Appreciate the quick response!

----------


## joenvidio

im currently using these offsets:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x55347</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD8F9</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>

and i have loaded it, and it loads up fine. i havent run a LFR with it yet, but one issue i notice is that my left alt keybind no longer activates the associated spell i have set in PQInterface. i tried all other keybinds too, and it still doesnt work. i have the same settings that i had b4 the ninja patch and all worked perfectly. but since i put the new offsets in, the one keybind doesnt work. i dont know how the profile will perform either in a LFR. like if thats the only issue or not.. hmmm

we need xelper!

----------


## Neyia

I can't help you, I have'nt gametime (FxCK > <)
But, your issue is for _GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus_

----------


## Neyia

blindness (I can't test), trying 

Offsets_17055.xml (824 B)
https://mega.co.nz/#!vB9QiKhZ!cvnpox...h_hZUBYXjpGfKw

(Miss dualpost sorry)

----------


## Dmchan21

Anyone have a good Holy paladin profile?

----------


## Neyia

> Anyone have a good Holy paladin profile?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html

*Paladin*
*Holy:*
Averykey(Updated for 5.3)
Bubba(Use SVN Source)(Updated for 5.3)
Vachiusa(Updated for 5.3)
Kuukuu's Edited SM Profile(Updated for 5.3)
Sheepmoon(SM is no longer updating so use at own risk but download link still works)

----------


## vitalic

If there are any PVE Rogues looking for good profiles, I have released a 5.3 update for Blinded's legendary profile with a lot of improvements thrown in too. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html 

It's the only Rogue profile currently that uses the T15 4pc optimally

Another member starl1te has posted updated versions of Combat and Subtlety PvE in the same thread

----------


## Neyia

Very good assassination profile !

----------


## rickster42666

I have an issue that I think is related to UnitHealth. This started last time I updated my offsets, and is still happening.

I have this ability setup (originally by kickMyDog:

if not IsPlayerSpell(131894) then return false end

if not UnitDebuffID("target", 131894, "PLAYER") 
and UnitHealth("target") > (UnitHealth("player")*3) 
then return true
end

If I read this right, it should only cast Murder of Crows if my target has health that is 3x my own health. I assume this is so that it does not waste the cast on targets that have really low health.

I found that if I commented out this line it worked (minus the health check).
if not UnitDebuffID("target", 131894, "PLAYER") 
-- and UnitHealth("target") > (UnitHealth("player")*3) 
then return true
end

Is there a work around for this? I am currently using offsets from cokx above

Thanks!

----------


## joenvidio

well i have tried 3-4 different offsets. and some of them wont even allow me to start the profile, just says PQR not loaded or whatever. and others will start up, but certain keybinds wont work. and i wouldnt be surprised if other things didnt work if i went ahead and tried a LFR or something.

we really need some working offsets. and someone told me that the reason my one keybind wasnt working was because of the GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus line. well i changed that to like 3 different ones i found, and the same problems occur. either PQR wont let me start the profile, or the keybind doesnt work.  :Frown: 

i really hope xelper can help us all out here pretty soon. i sent him a PM telling him about whats been goin on, but not sure when he will be able to help. anyone have any other ways of contacting him?

ugh..this sux. lol

----------


## [Blinded]

> If there are any PVE Rogues looking for good profiles, I have released a 5.3 update for Blinded's legendary profile with a lot of improvements thrown in too. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html 
> 
> It's the only Rogue profile currently that uses the T15 4pc optimally
> 
> Another member starl1te has posted updated versions of Combat and Subtlety PvE in the same thread


Legendary rly?  :Big Grin:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Legendary rly?


Really, my rogue oustandingly rape everyones asses on meter with your rotation bro. and he almost never dies.

----------


## thrylas

> im currently using these offsets:
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17055</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xc01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> ...


Worked great for me too - thanks

ok mabey not perfect my healing is shit in raid atm. tanks are healing more than me, may have to go manual lol.

----------


## oc4me

Anyone know where I can find the code to change the pause key in a profile?

Using AzN's mage profile and I would like to make pause left alt.

----------


## MyNewName

> Anyone know where I can find the code to change the pause key in a profile?
> 
> Using AzN's mage profile and I would like to make pause left alt.


I would try to explain but since it changes from profile to profile it would be no use. If you link me the profile you speak of.. Then I will make the mod and relink it to for download.

----------


## expunge

> Worked great for me too - thanks
> 
> ok mabey not perfect my healing is shit in raid atm. tanks are healing more than me, may have to go manual lol.


Was this with Vashisua's holy pally profile by chance that it didn't work well?

----------


## blacknightlll

> Legendary rly?


Omg your alive?

----------


## cpowroks

Most profiles are easy to change. Just go in to the part of the profile where the pause key is at and change IsLeftControlKeyDown() (or w/e it is) to IsLeftAltKeyDown()

----------


## cpowroks

Also for anyone who cares. I made a short list on how to get the first few offsets. Im not an expert in reversing nor do i know how to use IDA that well but i can find patters pretty well and these have come up and are easy to repeat.

I have only tested these methods in the 16992 and 17055 build im purely assuming it applys to all builds past 5.3 



```
Use cheat engine to get the off sets for:
WoWVersionOffset - String
PlayerName - String
PlayerClass - All

Make sure to use the green address, they are static.

Double click the address on the left for it to go to the bottom list. Then double click the address. 
You should see another window pop up and at the top it will say "wow.exe" + xxxx. That number after the wow.exe is the offset.

Use IDA for the rest.
remember to subtrace 400000 from the address you get from ida


GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus:
Press Shift+f12 to generate strings.
Search for "GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus"
Click the xref
Offset should be the Dword in the fucntion


GameState:
Do a jump by Name 
Search for aUsagePlaysou_1
Click the xref
click the jnz short loc_xxxxxxx above
Offset should be the byte_xxxxx number


Lua_DoStringAddress:
jump by name aCompat_lua
click xref
first sub below should be off set


Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress:
jump by name aS_pet
click xref
first sub below should be off set
```

If some one that knows more then me has a better way then please PM me i'd like to learn more.

No, i will not answer questions about this. Maybe when i get more time ill post how to find them all.

In the mean time, Back to work on my shaman PvP profiles.

----------


## Taran32

> If there are any PVE Rogues looking for good profiles, I have released a 5.3 update for Blinded's legendary profile with a lot of improvements thrown in too. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html 
> 
> It's the only Rogue profile currently that uses the T15 4pc optimally
> 
> Another member starl1te has posted updated versions of Combat and Subtlety PvE in the same thread


Is there any way you guys could add whatever needs to be added to make two versions of this? It would be amazing to have an Assassination PvP profile floating around on top of the public Sub Profile currently featured. I had planned to try and take parts from both to do it myself but I'm not familiar enough with LUA.

----------


## jmm

Hi all, I'm new to this PQR. I understand everyone is busy but is there anyone that will walk me through setting this up. I really want to use this but have tried to understand how to set it up and have failed several times. I have gotten everything downloaded, did the update, but when I open PQR my only option is Edit Mode. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance and I do plan on donating if I can get this to work and like it.

----------


## cpowroks

> Is there any way you guys could add whatever needs to be added to make two versions of this? It would be amazing to have an Assassination PvP profile floating around on top of the public Sub Profile currently featured. I had planned to try and take parts from both to do it myself but I'm not familiar enough with LUA.


I made an Assassination version of my sub profile, just ahvent had time to test it and optimise it because i ran out of game time on my rogue's account.

----------


## starl1te

> Hi all, I'm new to this PQR. I understand everyone is busy but is there anyone that will walk me through setting this up. I really want to use this but have tried to understand how to set it up and have failed several times. I have gotten everything downloaded, did the update, but when I open PQR my only option is Edit Mode. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance and I do plan on donating if I can get this to work and like it.


dont use the 64bit client

----------


## jacobmohan

Run the game in 32bit and also Download this file and put it in the "Offsets" Folder

>>LINK<<

----------


## jacobmohan

> Hi all, I'm new to this PQR. I understand everyone is busy but is there anyone that will walk me through setting this up. I really want to use this but have tried to understand how to set it up and have failed several times. I have gotten everything downloaded, did the update, but when I open PQR my only option is Edit Mode. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance and I do plan on donating if I can get this to work and like it.


Run the game in 32bit and also Download this file and put it in the "Offsets" Folder

>>LINK<<

http://www.mediafire.com/view/gboh57b55rvs1gb/Offsets_17055.xml^

----------


## floppydrive

> dont use the 64bit client


I am getting the same thing and i am running 32bit client. I have ran the update thing like 10 times and its doing the same thing.

----------


## kuukuu

> I am getting the same thing and i am running 32bit client. I have ran the update thing like 10 times and its doing the same thing.


The offsets just changed last night and Xelper doesn't likely have them in his dropbox yet. You have to manually download the file and put it in your offsets folder. The file's been linked multiple times in the last few pages.

----------


## [Blinded]

> Omg your alive?


Of course i am  :Big Grin: 
Maybe i'll post my mist monk or sub/assa rogue profile next week or so  :Smile:

----------


## Arie831

a tip for the people the saying its not working after you download the offsets do not use the pqrupdater

----------


## cpowroks

O.o 5.4 PTR is up. Maybe ill use my newly found PQR offset finding skills and get the off sets when the servers come up. Hopefully nothing major changed. Though i doubt any of the major ones changes since the PTR build is only 1 build newer then the current live build.

We'll see.

----------


## AdamZZ

Hmm, anyone with Windows 8 that has PQR?
Rotations will not use spells, it writes in the chat that the rotation is activated but it doesn't cast anything.

----------


## Kaolla

Still can't get Vachiusa's Holy Paladin profile to do a single sausage, and I'm usually pretty good at these things. Just sits on "Running..." or "--Pause--" in PQI.

Not having any trouble with Replikator or Team Nova, so I'm stumped.

----------


## mmmchicken

> Run the game in 32bit and also Download this file and put it in the "Offsets" Folder
> 
> >>LINK<<


What do you do when it says pqr_xm.lua is missing?

----------


## cpowroks

5.4.17056(PTR) offsets
-nvm i think i got 1 or 2 off sets wrong.

Enjoy

----------


## Resignedgod

> 5.4.17056(PTR) offsets
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...sets_17056.xml
> 
> Enjoy


5.4 isnt on ptr yet, still the old patch.

----------


## jmm

Awesome thanks for the info guys. I added the offsets but now when I try to run it it says pqr_xm.lua is missing. What does this mean and how do I fix it? Thanks in advance for help!

----------


## cpowroks

Totaly old patch



Anyways, I dont know whats up with the 5.4 offsets makes the client lag like crazy. I think its an issue xhealper will have to fix so im not going to worry about it for a while.

----------


## kuukuu

> Awesome thanks for the info guys. I added the offsets but now when I try to run it it says pqr_xm.lua is missing. What does this mean and how do I fix it? Thanks in advance for help!


Means you're missing the data file for that profile. Also I believe that's Sheuron's profiles which haven't been updated since launch so they're rather out of date.

----------


## Xelu

> We have to manually update about 850 addresses, 100 or so structures, and 80+ enums. That's not including the "big" and "obscure" changes that Blizzard does.


I think we must wait until Xelper verify all pqr addresses/offsets with this patch.

----------


## iMine4Dub

> Hi all, I'm new to this PQR. I understand everyone is busy but is there anyone that will walk me through setting this up. I really want to use this but have tried to understand how to set it up and have failed several times. I have gotten everything downloaded, did the update, but when I open PQR my only option is Edit Mode. Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance and I do plan on donating if I can get this to work and like it.


Add me on [email protected] iMine4Dub ill walk you through

----------


## baaadie

I tried PQR for the first time last night, ret paladin in ToT. I tried both avery's profile and xelpers profile, and both would pause (not stopped working) mid fight, often multiple times

anyone know what would cause this? I have to keep pressing alt + x, z etc twice to stop the profile and start it again and then it starts dpsing again

----------


## Neyia

I would like to create a profile for my rogue PVP with personal settings, anyone have a link or "tutorial" on how to create a profile plz?
(Variables, codes, etc.)

----------


## klamor

> I would like to create a profile for my rogue PVP with personal settings, anyone have a link or "tutorial" on how to create a profile plz?
> (Variables, codes, etc.)


the first page of this thread has a decent explanation...

----------


## Neyia

I already knew that, thank you anyway ..

----------


## MyNewName

> I tried PQR for the first time last night, ret paladin in ToT. I tried both avery's profile and xelpers profile, and both would pause (not stopped working) mid fight, often multiple times
> 
> anyone know what would cause this? I have to keep pressing alt + x, z etc twice to stop the profile and start it again and then it starts dpsing again


Nope I use Nudex Prot. Dont play ret.

----------


## Goshinki

First page download link directs me to the a old version with no updater.exe file.

----------


## retalin

is this update?

----------


## damien2008

well since i'm not that familiar with PQR (not that much, that others maybe are with)
has PQR any protection (relating to a post on another forum [Official] Honorbuddy Update Status for Build #17055)

or is pqr working a different way to execute the rotations and not affected by these changes?
(no i'm not qq ing about maybe losing bnet account, i'm only interested in this, not more and not less)

----------


## matee.sk

new offsets available?

----------


## vitalic

> well since i'm not that familiar with PQR (not that much, that others maybe are with)
> has PQR any protection (relating to a post on another forum [Official] Honorbuddy Update Status for Build #17055)
> 
> or is pqr working a different way to execute the rotations and not affected by these changes?
> (no i'm not qq ing about maybe losing bnet account, i'm only interested in this, not more and not less)


According to that the new methods have been in place since 5.3 which has been out for a while. It would be good to get some clarification though

----------


## surfman

Sorry vitalic you didn't read the link properly




> According to that the new methods have been in place since 5.3 which has been out for a while. It would be good to get some clarification though


They are talking about the current patch release 17055 not 5.3 since realease:

_As you many of you have learned by now, World of Warcraft has been updated to Build #17055._

To be safe I would just stop using and hacks/bots for a while until we know exactly what blizz have done to improve Bot detection

----------


## Fantersam123

Will warden even detect something like PQR?

----------


## [Blinded]

> Sorry vitalic you didn't read the link properly
> 
> 
> 
> They are talking about the current patch release 17055 not 5.3 since realease:
> 
> _As you many of you have learned by now, World of Warcraft has been updated to Build #17055._
> 
> To be safe I would just stop using and hacks/bots for a while until we know exactly what blizz have done to improve Bot detection


"Well, its time to open secret doors. Blizzard has stepped up detection in a big way since the 5.3 patch. "

----------


## vitalic

> Sorry vitalic you didn't read the link properly
> 
> 
> 
> They are talking about the current patch release 17055 not 5.3 since realease:
> 
> _As you many of you have learned by now, World of Warcraft has been updated to Build #17055._
> 
> To be safe I would just stop using and hacks/bots for a while until we know exactly what blizz have done to improve Bot detection


I think it implies that they have had new detection methods in place since 5.3, and the latest patch has upgraded or updated that even further. Either way it makes using any 3rd party tool risky at this stage, I'm surprised there is nothing about it in the memory editing forum.

----------


## Xelper

So I have been on vacation for a couple weeks now. I just got back and have been reading up on the changes to hack detection and such, so for the next short while I recommend avoiding using any hack. I assume someone already released the offsets for PQR, so you can use them at your own risk, but I will not put up the offsets on the downloader until I am comfortable that it is safe to do so.

To be clear, I have no reason to believe there is anything in place, this is just being done as a precaution.

----------


## handnavi

> So I have been on vacation for a couple weeks now, just got back and have been reading up on the changes to hack detection and such, so for the next short while I recommend avoiding using any hack. I assume someone already released the offsets for PQR, so you can use them at your own risk, but I will not put up the offsets on the downloader until I am comfortable that it is safe to do so.
> 
> To be clear, I have no reason to believe there is anything in place, this is just being done as a precaution.


Its not Warden that has changed, the new security features are in the client itself.  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

I did think it was weird how the client update was way bigger than was needed for the hotfixes listed in the patch notes. The update was 20+MB which must be something fairly significant.

----------


## Whatsmyname

> Will warden even detect something like PQR?


Nope, or the chance they will is (very) low. Unless you're shooting in trade that you're using it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Nope, or the chance they will is (very) low. Unless you're shooting in trade that you're using it.


Or bragging about how fast your interrupts are.

----------


## travis2861

I'll be a risk taker for the community, Will post what happens if anything.

----------


## MyNewName

After reading up on this I have to agree. I mean HB saying that it was not targeted by this security patch. On top of like EVERY single offset changing in PQR just does not sit well with me. I am advising mine to not use it until people understand more of what this new security is doing. If I had to bet on top used programs, imo, It would be HB and PQR. So Im wondering if this may have beeen the target.

----------


## Neyia

I especially think HB trying to justify the banwave of HB Users this weekend.

Say that there is new feature detection is blaming others. In addition, it gives no information.

Credibility : 10% , no more.

However, keep in mind that it is currently not very advisable to use the PQR.
So tell your Guildmaster you have a crappy connection or another to justify your light dps  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Hopefully this wonderful prog is still viable and very secure for our accounts, and for the community_

Edit:
I think in my opinion it is possible that blizzard can trace their secured via a reading of our addons.
The PQI is in direct connection with the PQR, it can be dangerous because if blizzard detects the addon, they detect (imo) the prog.

*So, for my part, I temporarily discourages the use of PQR until we are better informed of the nature of the warning.*

----------


## vitalic

> After reading up on this I have to agree. I mean HB saying that it was not targeted by this security patch. On top of like EVERY single offset changing in PQR just does not sit well with me. I am advising mine to not use it until people understand more of what this new security is doing. If I had to bet on top used programs, imo, It would be HB and PQR. So Im wondering if this may have beeen the target.


I've been thinking for a while that they will target PQR at some point. The fact people are making serious money by charging for private profiles will not go over well at Blizz HQ, they hate that more than anything. It probably is a false alarm but the people claiming that "they will never detect PQR" are talking out of their backside.

----------


## Neyia

Everything is detectable as long as you can afford to see.
All we can do is discourage the use of PQR, and start thinking ahead to Blizzard.
New security? Ok
- We inform a maximum on that
- The system of PQR are reviewed, it is changed to the sights of security are totally useless.

Since I play WoW, I had 4 bans the use of HB, and absolutely none for the PQR, I even discuss IG with MJ while PQR was active on a boss.
So if HB claims that Blizzard added security, it is (imo) because HB is so old compared to PQR.

HB much lag, the servers are unstable (always problems shutdown), and are constantly a victim banwave. The fact that HB is already unstable, create a scope on the safety of Blizzard.

And PQR? nothing like that.

----------


## Morx

To say that it's undetectable, or very low detection might be going too far, but compared to the full automation that something like HB offers? It's pretty safe in comparison I think.

But that only effects actual player reports of people doing bad stuff.

The hooks into WoW, or whatever you call it that lets PQR control your abilities, would get detected just as quick as the same "hooks" HB uses. So in the end, doesn't matter what program you are using, as it all has to hook into WoW to control it.

----------


## Neyia

> To say that it's undetectable, or very low detection might be going too far, but compared to the full automation that something like HB offers? It's pretty safe in comparison I think.
> 
> But that only effects actual player reports of people doing bad stuff.
> 
> The hooks into WoW, or whatever you call it that lets PQR control your abilities, would get detected just as quick as the same "hooks" HB uses. So in the end, doesn't matter what program you are using, as it all has to hook into WoW to control it.


When you meet a player who uses HB BG, it is calculated directly
While we rarely imagine a player uses the PQR if he does not abuse configurations (kick too fast, all that).

Just a single player can quickly perceive that players use HB and signals, and this is one of the new security of Blizzard: gamers who denounces.

In short, we strongly have more information to be fixed.

----------


## Xelper

I find speculation to be fairly worthless when dealing with Blizzard, if they want to specifically target something they can, and they very rarely if ever give any hints publicly about it. 

That being said, PQR does work in a very similiar manner to a lot of other bots and tools when it comes to one thing: Executing Lua code. Actually, that's about the very only thing PQR actually does. HB does it, tools for HB do it (such as HBRelog), and a host of other hacks also do it, and they all tend to do it in a very similar way. If there was one thing Blizzard could do to hurt a lot of hacks at once, that is it. I'm not saying any controversial here, Blizzard's employees would have to be completely incompetent to not know it. So until I am sure that this is not what Blizzard is monitoring, I won't publicly push out the offsets.

----------


## starl1te

I doubt you are going to see any confirmation. unless someone outright reverse engineers the code and it can be seen what and how it is targeting, and publishes the result. from the confusion it's causing over at HB I have a feeling whatever it is, it's not anything simple and obvious.

Problem is, in these banwave outright detection type situations, blizzards waits for weeks. People got banned in Pirox archeology wave even though they last used it 2 months prior. for all anyone knows they've been flagging accounts since 5.3 went live and there is nothing we can do about it now.

----------


## Quesadilla

I will keep using PQR to test it out, don't care about my account anyways  :Smile: 
Will report if i get the hammer.
But really hope they don't get PQR if i had to press all those buttons myself my fingers would just fall off or get bone cancer

----------


## Stiz2win

> So I have been on vacation for a couple weeks now. I just got back and have been reading up on the changes to hack detection and such, so for the next short while I recommend avoiding using any hack. I assume someone already released the offsets for PQR, so you can use them at your own risk, but I will not put up the offsets on the downloader until I am comfortable that it is safe to do so.
> 
> To be clear, I have no reason to believe there is anything in place, this is just being done as a precaution.


Playing wow without PQR is absolutely miserable, I personally was about to quit wow when I found it. Now my fingers don't hurt! I'll continue to play using PQR and if I get banned, so be it. 

With that said i played all last night using it and haven't got an email yet.

/edit/ i wonder if i can get a doctors note saying PQR is good for my fingers health?

----------


## katuro

im not afraid! i will pqr the shit out of wow! however i am not raiding until monday ^^

----------


## poloska

please upload the full program pqr on any file sharing , my pqr has stopped working before i push the button load new offsets =( thx very mach.

----------


## ezrany

is there allready an update for the patch 5.3 17055 ?
or new offests? cause my pqr isnt working :S

----------


## Resignedgod

You guys obviously are too thickheaded to pay attention to this thread begging for offsets. A. There's semi done offsets posted by the public members. B. The creator has said MULTIPLE times that he will not release the offsets publicly as he's not sure about the change in detection. Learn to read.

----------


## poloska

I made many attempts to make offsets for new patch that were written in this article , but they failed , could you download offsets?

----------


## starl1te

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2771875 (Warden upgrade! Be careful!!!)




> Or you can simply stop to use both of that functions FrameScript_LoadBuffer and FrameScript_Load.


anyone know if PQR is in any way affected by the new detection method described in that post?

EDIT:

Answered here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2771933



> "I assume that means PQR is safe because it uses FrameScript_GetLocalizedText."

----------


## generalsquid

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2771875 (Warden upgrade! Be careful!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if PQR is in any way affected by the new detection method described in that post?


Yes it is. Blizzard is also scanning your windows. Be carefull they don't bust you looking at ownedcore.

To be honest, the information you need is contained in both of these threads in the last 1-2 pages. Surely people can't be THIS lazy?!

To answer your question and any other lazy reader- the new changes *may* affect pqr. Be carefull and use at your own risk until further notice.

----------


## travis2861

Honorbuddy now has a release build on the servers, maybe this patch wasn't so bad after all? Honorbuddy Forums

----------


## joenvidio

man... this new blizz detection thing has got me spooked. i feel safe using HB. 

see here: IF HB Safe to use even after this?

"We are already aware of this function and have been discussing it all day.

We wouldn't have released a build if it were any danger."

but im def scared to use PQR until it is confirmed that it wont get you banned. i DID use it last night for a few hours after the PQR offsets came out and i got a working set...so im even scared of some kind of delayed ban coming my way.  :Frown:  but im logged on now, so its all good. but i wont be using PQR till Xelper confirms its safe. which means im stuck using the sub-par(imo) HB healing profiles! lol.

be careful every1

----------


## generalsquid

> man... this new blizz detection thing has got me spooked. i feel safe using HB. 
> 
> see here: IF HB Safe to use even after this?
> 
> "We are already aware of this function and have been discussing it all day.
> 
> We wouldn't have released a build if it were any danger."
> 
> but im def scared to use PQR until it is confirmed that it wont get you banned. i DID use it last night for a few hours after the PQR offsets came out and i got a working set...so im even scared of some kind of delayed ban coming my way.  but im logged on now, so its all good. but i wont be using PQR till Xelper confirms its safe. which means im stuck using the sub-par(imo) HB healing profiles! lol.
> ...



it was never "safe" and wont ever be. its a bot.

the whole point is that it was considdered a "low risk" bot. now the risk is "unknown". it could still be low risk or it could be "hold on to your hats, youre about to be banned".

----------


## Lookin

159 users were browsing the forums the night of the ninja patch.
When the community offsets were released I grabbed em and have been using pqr with no issues. I may be premature, but if something was going to happen, I think it woulda happned by now.
None of the 159 users have reported anything stating anything has happened to them.

----------


## Blehbot

> 159 users were browsing the forums the night of the ninja patch.
> When the community offsets were released I grabbed em and have been using pqr with no issues. I may be premature, but if something was going to happen, I think it woulda happned by now.
> None of the 159 users have reported anything stating anything has happened to them.


So I take it you don't remember LuaNinja?

----------


## Rubim

I'm back  :Smile: .

**** yeah!

Edit: Still no new PQR  :Frown:

----------


## cokx

If you all rly care about your account, why have you ever started to use hacks and bots?

----------


## kclux

> I'm back .
> 
> **** yeah!
> 
> Edit: Still no new PQR


Great to have you back Rubim ! Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> If you all rly care about your account, why have you ever started to use hacks and bots?


I have to agree with cokx. Number one rule of botting and hacking is don't use something you can't afford to lose.

----------


## MyNewName

I feel like this. If they take my WoW account. So what, I'm looking for a reason to quit playing. But I am very interested in this new Virtual Realm thing. Surprised I haven't read a story about it here yet... Hint hint News team, lol.

----------


## kw3r

So, the only really important question atm is:
Does PQR uses the functions FrameScript_LoadBuffer and FrameScript_Load?

----------


## MyNewName

> So, the only really important question atm is:
> Does PQR uses the functions FrameScript_LoadBuffer and FrameScript_Load?


Why don't you just open the Offsets file and look. But simple answer to your question.... No

----------


## Kaolla

> I feel like this. If they take my WoW account. So what, I'm looking for a reason to quit playing. But I am very interested in this new Virtual Realm thing. Surprised I haven't read a story about it here yet... Hint hint News team, lol.


I have to agree with you 100%. In fact, I'd probably have quit WoW by now if not for PQR. The few months I was able to contribute my PvP knowledge towards an Unholy DK profile were honestly the most fun I'd had with WoW in years.

If Blizzard breaks PQR, I'll stop playing. If they ban me for using PQR, I'll _definitely_ stop playing. One way or another, Xelper's magic program is my last stop on Blizzard's gravy train.  :Wink:

----------


## daveyboyuk

> I have to agree with you 100%. In fact, I'd probably have quit WoW by now if not for PQR. The few months I was able to contribute my PvP knowledge towards an Unholy DK profile were honestly the most fun I'd had with WoW in years.
> 
> If Blizzard breaks PQR, I'll stop playing. If they ban me for using PQR, I'll _definitely_ stop playing. One way or another, Xelper's magic program is my last stop on Blizzard's gravy train.



this 100% soon as pqr does go down wether today tomorrow or next year its bai bai wow  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## poloska

thank you very much for offsets , from Russia with love :Smile:

----------


## cokx

Currently there are 2 other programs like PQR in this forum. They just dont get that much attention. Then you have Honorbuddy with their rotation bot. Profile writing is a bit harder for HB cause it uses C# but the rotation is very fast if coded correctly.

If you only play because you wanna dominate other ppl in PVE or PVP you will always find a tool you can use.

----------


## Mostfet

TwistedSelf, thx f upd!

----------


## Sepia651

Hey can you Update this for PTR 5.4 Please ?

----------


## joenvidio

after reading a bunch of stuff on here and the HB forums, ive gotten over my fear of using PQR since the new blizz detection started. taking a chance i guess, but i feel more safe about it now. will feel even safer when Xelper confirms its safe. minus the regular risk that comes with botting. but its just a rotation bot, so what really can blizz do? except find a way to detect the the program itself running on your PC.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Currently there are 2 other programs like PQR in this forum. They just dont get that much attention. Then you have Honorbuddy with their rotation bot. Profile writing is a bit harder for HB cause it uses C# but the rotation is very fast if coded correctly.
> 
> If you only play because you wanna dominate other ppl in PVE or PVP you will always find a tool you can use.


Mind linking the other 2 programs you are talking about? I am on the forums a lot, and don't think I have ever seen anything else like PQR other than HB. PM is fine to if you don't want to link other programs in this thread. :beer:

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Also interested in the other 2. As Cukie wrote, I didn't see anything alike PQR either.

----------


## MyNewName

HB is not close to as fast as PQR, and there is no other program that performs in the way PQR does. It is a light program that executes rotations fast and effectively.

----------


## trinchen

> PQR is safe, end of the story.



Vespercore is right so lets get some offsets and get back to pqr'n it up.

----------


## Keyka

yea plz new offsets
my gm rape me if im slak 2days at row ^(

----------


## Neyia

I did not stop the PQR since the 17055 and the new offsets but no mj did contact me, not even an email.
Stat:
8 Raids (+11 Raids Vanilla/BC/Wotlk)
10+ Dungeon HC
20+ Scenario HC
150-200 Arenas 1810 CR (2c)

Blizz no detect PQR !

----------


## Resignedgod

> I did not stop the PQR since the 17055 and the new offsets but no mj did contact me, not even an email.
> Stat:
> 8 Raids (+11 Raids Vanilla/BC/Wotlk)
> 10+ Dungeon HC
> 20+ Scenario HC
> 150-200 Arenas 1810 CR (2c)
> 
> 
> 
> Blizz no detect PQR !


If blizz did detect it, you realize that they delay the bans by months right?...

----------


## imtakinusrs

Ahh, the joys on the internets.

You provide a tool free of charge, and yet people are still "demanding service", not bothering to understand what is going on...

/facepalm

----------


## Master34

if you want the new offset go there: Offsets_17055.xml in the middle of your screen you will have a countdown...wait it finish...and click download now....put it in your offsets folder... enjoy

----------


## Shaela

> if you want the new offset go there: Offsets_17055.xml in the middle of your screen you will have a countdown...wait it finish...and click download now....put it in your offsets folder... enjoy


Thank you, that worked perfect for me. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Moppel

> if you want the new offset go there: Offsets_17055.xml in the middle of your screen you will have a countdown...wait it finish...and click download now....put it in your offsets folder... enjoy



thank you so much!!!

works fine for me  :Wink:

----------


## raduxpc

anyone got a working SV profile please ? KMD's aren't working

----------


## Neyia

> If blizz did detect it, you realize that they delay the bans by months right?...


They can do it, my characters are not on the Battle.net account of my main character. They can ban my alts, I have nothing to do  :Smile: 
And i don't use PQR with my main char, you never know what might happen.

----------


## kickmydog

> anyone got a working SV profile please ? KMD's aren't working


Funny, they have been working just fine for me.

----------


## nz7

Hey anyone have the offsets for ptr would be awesome to use there


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sheriffs

Can someone give me a clue about this:

*What code can i use to make my char avoid to attack a target that is on CC? Like, a target in scatter shot, freezing trap, cyclone, ice block...? Even stopping auto-attack against that target.*

And, for hunter wise, a code to "stop" the rotation when i got a "ground place target" for lauching a freezing trap?

THANK YOU  :Smile: 

Edit: oops, ice block is not a CC, but... also to avoid attacking a target in ice block, deterrence...

----------


## osbornx22

you need to make manually a list of debuff/buff spellIDs oder spellNames  :Frown:

----------


## riscenvan

so.....gets points for that...

----------


## g4cash

Sorry for asking this but i just can't figure it out...

What does the PQR stands for?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Astimir

PQR does not work, 17055 set. help please.

----------


## Difanco

Yeah, PQR doesn't work. Update plox !!!

----------


## kuukuu

> Yeah, PQR doesn't work. Update plox !!!


If you actually took the time to read what was going on, you'd have seen this post....




> I find speculation to be fairly worthless when dealing with Blizzard, if they want to specifically target something they can, and they very rarely if ever give any hints publicly about it. 
> 
> That being said, PQR does work in a very similiar manner to a lot of other bots and tools when it comes to one thing: Executing Lua code. Actually, that's about the very only thing PQR actually does. HB does it, tools for HB do it (such as HBRelog), and a host of other hacks also do it, and they all tend to do it in a very similar way. If there was one thing Blizzard could do to hurt a lot of hacks at once, that is it. I'm not saying any controversial here, Blizzard's employees would have to be completely incompetent to not know it. So until I am sure that this is not what Blizzard is monitoring, I won't publicly push out the offsets.


Meaning Xelper isn't pushing new offsets until he knows it's safe to use them.

----------


## azxd

didnt really want to share this, but, thanks to pqr my friend can actually play this game. lost 3 fingers in an accident. So many thanks to all contributors.

----------


## Astimir

I read it! But people write that use the program and it works.

----------


## Xelper

I'm pushing the offsets shortly. I did look at some of the newer stuff added to the client, and none of it appears to affect anything PQR is using. So should be safe to use, but as always, that can change at any time and you continue to use ANY hack at your own risk.

EDIT: Offsets are now up. You can use the Download Offsets button as long as you are on PQR v2.2.1. Otherwise use the PQRUpdater.exe.

----------


## Wonderworm

Thanks Xelper and as always appreciate PQR and all your support.  :Smile: 

Keep up the great work

----------


## Neyia

To control if our player is behind the target is



```
if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") then
```

or



```
if PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") then
```

? Because i update a Subtlety profile and the profile doesn't detect if our player is behind the target, so he tries to spam Backstab when you're not behind the target

The actual Backstab code:



```
-- Backstab if behind Target
if not PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
	if not ( UnitBuffID("player", 51713) or UnitBuffID("player", 1856) ) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53), "target")
	end
end
```

The actual Hemorrhage Front code:


```
-- Hemorrhage if in front of Target
if PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") and not IsStealthed() then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(16511), "target")
end
```

Thanks

----------


## JUANNY

hey guys if anyone can help me i would apprecciate it-ive been trying to program my profile to automaticlly cast a battle rez (raise ally) if there are any deaths in the raid without me having to do anything-got some of thi9 code from another profile but it doesnt seem to work

local members = GetNumGroupMembers() - 1
local group = ""
if IsInRaid then 
group = "raid" 
else
group = "party"
end

if IsSpellKnown(61999) then
for i=1, members, 1 do
local member = group..tostring(i)
if UnitIsCorpse(member)
and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(61999), member) == 1
and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
then PQR_CustomTarget = member
return true
end
end
end

i have the chunk window setting on the left with custom for target and 61999 for the id on the casted spell with a recast delay of 100-any idea of where im going wrong. Also is there a link of all the functions and commands that i can use with PQR to execute and program a profile something like a PQR API THX

----------


## dklcfr

> Sorry for asking this but i just can't figure it out...
> 
> What does the PQR stands for?


iirc it's Priority Queue Rotation

----------


## trinchen

TY XELPER!!!!!! and to TY all the other guys who posted working offsets after the ninja patch ........

----------


## Xelper

> Sorry for asking this but i just can't figure it out...
> 
> What does the PQR stands for?


Fun history time! Someone posted it before me, but Priority Queue Rotation. Its not very clever. About 3-4 years ago there was a WoW Addon called Priority Queue. I didn't write it, I just found it when searching for an addon to help me with my rotation. It allows you to create abilities in Lua, then simply displayed an icon of what button you should press next. The actual way abilities were written for the addon was almost exactly like PQR is now. I rewrote that addon to display a 1x1 pixel at the top left corner of the screen that changed colors based on what ability needed to be cast next. I then wrote a program that simply read the color of that pixel and hit the appropriate button automatically. No actual hacking was done at this point.

I already knew how to program, but knew nothing of memory editing. After about a month of headaches I was finally able to throw together a radar for WoW that allows you to track objects by name/type and rendered it in the same way you would see the ingame radar. Eventually I started looking at DX9 EndScene hooking for executing Lua, and from there that allowed me to start reading the value of a Lua variable and hitting the appropriate key with a key press instead of doing pixel scanning. Eventually just over 2 years ago I decided I was getting sick of binding keys to abilities and wrote PQR, it started off fairly hardcoded for each rotation, then I started adding in profiles and other features to make writing new rotations easier, and after 2 years here we are. I think I actually released PQR on OwnedCore (which was then MMOwned) around July 3rd of 2011.

----------


## crystal_tech

And I've been here ever since that first beta release pqr on the old thread

----------


## jh16

Xelper, thank you for your work and time you put into making PQR and keeping it working.

I also want to thank all the profile coders out there that spend their time making such awesome profiles for the community.

WoW has gotten to a point where it is hard to keep up with multiple 90s (through the constant repetition). PQR makes my week much easier to get through.
After playing my main since vanilla my fingers aren't as nimble as they used to be. Also prevents my hands from cramping up.

Thanks again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## travis2861

I've had the thread open since it's inception, I've loved watching this program and some of the profiles grow into what they are today!
(Also the amount of offsets I have is staggering >.<)

----------


## Xelper

> I've had the thread open since it's inception, I've loved watching this program and some of the profiles grow into what they are today!
> (Also the amount of offsets I have is staggering >.<)


Oh you think YOU have a lot of offsets! 
Attachment 14457
and thats only since PQR 2.0 came out! :P

EDIT: BTW: I uploaded a new version of PQR v2.2.2. Note there are no changes at all at this time to any functionality, I just added a donate button to the Select Process form with a fairly short message. Sorry it made the form a little bigger.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kinky

Yeah.. PQR has had a long run, and it's still going strong and fully active. I think I joined around that time as well, some time right before Firelands was released. =) Then actively started creating profiles when Firelands was released since I had to change from Holy to Shadow and I knew nothing about playing Shadow at that point. (lol)

Keep it up Xelper!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Oh you think YOU have a lot of offsets! 
> Attachment 14457
> and thats only since PQR 2.0 came out! :P
> 
> EDIT: BTW: I uploaded a new version of PQR v2.2.2. Note there are no changes at all at this time to any functionality, I just added a donate button to the Select Process form with a fairly short message. Sorry it made the form a little bigger.


You newb, you should know better than to try and post pictures here lol. Imgur FTW.

----------


## joenvidio

way to go Xelper! keep up the awesome work man

----------


## botirk

I am creating simulation craft integration library. 
*Pros:*
+ Easier SimCraft integration
*Cons:*
- "&" "|" symbols are not supported cause lua syntax, you should replace them with "and" "or"
- "+=" symbol is not supported cause lua syntax, you should call special function per action list member
- white space required cause lua syntax, you should put it manually
- "energy" "energy.time_to_max" are too hard for implementation (maybe later)
- requires whole action list per one PQR ability, otherwise it will lag(I guess(see my PvE Feral Beast profile))
- requires manual spellID cause wow locales

I have cool idea, how to remove Cons. Can you help me? I need lua "dostring" for that feature.

----------


## paintpauller

> I am creating simulation craft integration library. 
> *Pros:*
> + Easier SimCraft integration
> *Cons:*
> - "&" "|" symbols are not supported cause lua syntax, you should replace them with "and" "or"
> - "+=" symbol is not supported cause lua syntax, you should call special function per action list member
> - white space required cause lua syntax, you should put it manually
> - "energy" "energy.time_to_max" are too hard for implementation (maybe later)
> - requires whole action list per one PQR ability, otherwise it will lag(I guess(see my PvE Feral Beast profile))
> ...


sounds interesting, i use the following to load a string as a variable then use it maybe this could help?


```

if AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect == nil then AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect = 0 endfunction Alpha_Deserialize(s,Sname)    local func,err = loadstring(s)    if err and AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect < GetTime() then        AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect = GetTime() + 10        print(format("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Interrupt Error|cff00ffff>|cffb048f8 |cff00aaffSyntax Error in "..Sname.." List: |cffb048f8"..err)) end    return func()end--example of it in use:--PQI_AlphaInterrupt_InstantInterruptlist_value is a list of spell names and ids provided from users through PQIlocal AlphaInterrupt_Instantlist = "toInstantInterrupt = {"..PQI_AlphaInterrupt_InstantInterruptlist_value.."}"if AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect2 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect2 = 0 endif AlphaInterrupt_TestIgnorelist_enable then    if AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect2 < GetTime() then        AlphaInterrupt_SpamProtect2 = GetTime() + 10        Alpha_Deserialize(AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist, "Ignore")        for i = 1, #toIgnore do            print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Interrupt|cff00ffff>|cffb048f8 Ignoring Spell: "..toIgnore[i])        end    endend 


```

hope this helps out some =D

----------


## botirk

@paintpauller oh I see your code is using "loadstring". Probably I mistyped "loadstring" to "dostring". I am going to test this function, if its work, then I will continue work on improved SimCraft integration!

----------


## cpowroks

> I am creating simulation craft integration library. 
> *Pros:*
> + Easier SimCraft integration
> *Cons:*
> - "&" "|" symbols are not supported cause lua syntax, you should replace them with "and" "or"
> - "+=" symbol is not supported cause lua syntax, you should call special function per action list member
> - white space required cause lua syntax, you should put it manually
> - "energy" "energy.time_to_max" are too hard for implementation (maybe later)
> - requires whole action list per one PQR ability, otherwise it will lag(I guess(see my PvE Feral Beast profile))
> ...


timeToMax = (UnitPowerMax("player") - UnitPower("player")) / GetPowerRegen()
Energy = UnitPower("player")

----------


## Nixo

> i'm back .
> 
> **** yeah!
> 
> Edit: Still no new pqr


welcome back monster

*Start the action*

----------


## Nov17

Can someone experienced give some advice as to what might be wrong in the following code?



```

function bloodbath()
  
 local apBase, apPlus, apNeg = UnitAttackPower(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)
    
local total = apBase+apPlus
    
local target = 45000
    
if total &amp;gt; target then return true
    
else return false
     end
 end 


```


and



```

--Bloodbath-
if inMelee() == true 
then
  if bloodbath() == true
_castSpell(12292)
    end
end 


```

----------


## botirk

@solva rly don't use functions for lame things. Its not java.

Just met weird thing - I cant edit global variables after load ended. Integration progress: 20%.

----------


## Nov17

> @solva rly don't use functions for lame things. Its not java.


can you elaborate?

----------


## Xelper

> I am creating simulation craft integration library. 
> *Pros:*
> + Easier SimCraft integration
> *Cons:*
> - "&" "|" symbols are not supported cause lua syntax, you should replace them with "and" "or"
> - "+=" symbol is not supported cause lua syntax, you should call special function per action list member
> - white space required cause lua syntax, you should put it manually
> - "energy" "energy.time_to_max" are too hard for implementation (maybe later)
> - requires whole action list per one PQR ability, otherwise it will lag(I guess(see my PvE Feral Beast profile))
> ...


I've often considered doing something similar and it is certainly a challenge. I don't think the solution is to have PQR/WoW parse the list at runtime though. I would recommend creating an application that converts the list to a PQR profile and go from there. SimCraft might actually already have some libraries that do something similar. I may look at this again soon, but I didn't think it was really worth it when profile developers, who will customize their rotations anyway, can basically recreate the rotations within 20-30 min.

EDIT: Offtopic, but I fixed the Launch WoW button in PQR for Windows 8 users. Feel free to update using PQRUpdater. No other functionality changes in this update.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## zahremar

we should make something like this for PQR
import your SimulationCraft profile (for Ovale Spell Priority)
Ovale Spell Priority

----------


## finish

hi all, i hope someone can help me

im working on a dk blood pvp profile...yes u did read correct, blood pvp  :Big Grin:  perhaps no one needs or wants this, but im writing this for a friend, and i must say its crazy as blood, profile works like a charm...he was mostly green, my dk has nice equip, and with 2 blood dk´s we filled his 15k cap in nearly 1 day and now 1700+ rating...lol
anyway, here is my problem

as blood dk i want to slow the tartgets with blood boil, and that is my coding:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(48721)
	and PQ_ValidUnit
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(45462), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1
	and (UnitDebuffID("target",55095,"PLAYER") or UnitDebuffID("target",55078,"PLAYER")) then
			BR1start, BR1duration, BR1ready = GetRuneCooldown(1)
			BR2start, BR2duration, BR2ready = GetRuneCooldown(2)
			if BR1ready or BR2ready and not UnitDebuffID("target",50435,"PLAYER") then return true end
end
```

the spellrange check is working ok with the spellid of plague strike, but blood boil has a range of 10yards, so i want to check for this

but when i just change the spellid to 48721 it just dont work ;-(
perhaps because blood boil is an aoe ? hope someone can help me ;-)
thanks in advance
finni

----------


## NiceL

Greetings from Russian gamers!) I ran into a problem, the next update of PQR with offsets 17055 does not work. Read more: World of Warcraft crashes when you try to activate any of the profiles, as well as the application PQR.exe. My profile Frost Mage. Reinstalled the game - does not help. Please help. Sorry for my imperfect English.

----------


## Nov17

> PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix)
> Prints to chat using the <PQR[, suffix]> prefix. Passing "text" a nil value will cause a Lua error.


Can I use that function to print the value of a variable for debug purposes? 
I know I can use the value in the suffix but I was wondering what is the syntax for using it in the prefix.

On topic what is the best way, or how do you debug your code?

----------


## paintpauller

> Can I use that function to print the value of a variable for debug purposes? 
> I know I can use the value in the suffix but I was wondering what is the syntax for using it in the prefix.
> 
> On topic what is the best way, or how do you debug your code?


i normally do
print("title: "..varname)
print("title: "..tostring(varname))
for debugging, then take them out

hope that helps some =D

----------


## iEthos

If anyone is an experienced coder, I need help with a Hunter's Readiness code. Every one I try has these problems, casts Rapid Fire > uses Readiness > casts Rapid Fire again, over lapping the current one... or just flat out doesn't work. If anyone can write me a little code that will check to see if I have the Rapid Fire buff, and holds off casting Readiness until the buff fades so it will cast another Rapid Fire right after the first one ends, it would be much appreciated, thank you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## cpowroks

just released my Resto shaman pvp profile.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-edition.html ([PQR] Resto Shaman PvP Public Edition)

----------


## crystal_tech

> If anyone is an experienced coder, I need help with a Hunter's Readiness code. Every one I try has these problems, casts Rapid Fire > uses Readiness > casts Rapid Fire again, over lapping the current one... or just flat out doesn't work. If anyone can write me a little code that will check to see if I have the Rapid Fire buff, and holds off casting Readiness until the buff fades so it will cast another Rapid Fire right after the first one ends, it would be much appreciated, thank you!


what i did in my SV profile:


```

local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player") --check for combatlocal PQ_Rapid = PQ_Rapidlocal nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldowns = nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldownsif Nova_Mod() == nMod_ForceCD    or ( AutoCooldowns == 1 and SpecialUnit() )then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Rapid)        and not UnitBuffID("player", PQ_Rapid)        and PQ_HasHero() == false        and PlayerCombat    then        if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 13) == 0 then            UseInventoryItem(13)        end        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Rapid))        return true    endend 


```

a bit much as i use a trinket at the same time as rapid fire and i've set names to the spellids

heres what would work for you:



```

--replace 'PQ_Rapid' with SpellID    if PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Rapid) --see if its off CD        and not UnitBuffID("player", PQ_Rapid) --checks to make sure we don't have the buff        and UnitAffectingCombat("player") -- would be good if we where in combat    then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Rapid))        return true    end 


```

----------


## iEthos

> what i did in my SV profile:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player") --check for combatlocal PQ_Rapid = PQ_Rapidlocal nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldowns = nMod_ForceCD, AutoCooldownsif Nova_Mod() == nMod_ForceCD    or ( AutoCooldowns == 1 and SpecialUnit() )then    if PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_Rapid)        and not UnitBuffID("player", PQ_Rapid)        and PQ_HasHero() == false        and PlayerCombat    then        if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 13) == 0 then            UseInventoryItem(13)        end        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Rapid))        return true    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sweet, works now, thank you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iEthos

Would you also happen to know a little Steady Shot code that will use it when below say 60 focus (or whatever the optimal number is to avoid being focus starved)?

----------


## kuukuu

> hi all, i hope someone can help me
> 
> im working on a dk blood pvp profile...yes u did read correct, blood pvp  perhaps no one needs or wants this, but im writing this for a friend, and i must say its crazy as blood, profile works like a charm...he was mostly green, my dk has nice equip, and with 2 blood dk´s we filled his 15k cap in nearly 1 day and now 1700+ rating...lol
> anyway, here is my problem
> 
> as blood dk i want to slow the tartgets with blood boil, and that is my coding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IsSpellInRange doesn't seem to work with every spell so for 10 yards I would use CheckInteractDistance like this:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(48721)
	and PQ_ValidUnit
	and CheckInteractDistance(PQR_CustomTarget, 3)
	and (UnitDebuffID("target",55095,"PLAYER") or UnitDebuffID("target",55078,"PLAYER")) then
			BR1start, BR1duration, BR1ready = GetRuneCooldown(1)
			BR2start, BR2duration, BR2ready = GetRuneCooldown(2)
			if BR1ready or BR2ready and not UnitDebuffID("target",50435,"PLAYER") then return true end
end
```

3 is the duel range which is 9.9 yards so should work fine for that.

----------


## botirk

@xepler thanks for review  :Big Grin: 

I already met weird runtime restrictions.
So I started at SimCraft if statement parsement.
Again met blizzard runtime restrictions. 
WTF!
I should restart WoW every library bug, runtime restriction too.

----------


## Nov17

After spending more than 15 hours on various tweaks on failroads/bgeeens profile I wish there was something to debug errors (or that I found them faster)

However I will keep trying :P

----------


## finish

> IsSpellInRange doesn't seem to work with every spell so for 10 yards I would use CheckInteractDistance like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(48721)
> 	and PQ_ValidUnit
> 	and CheckInteractDistance(PQR_CustomTarget, 3)
> 	and (UnitDebuffID("target",55095,"PLAYER") or UnitDebuffID("target",55078,"PLAYER")) then
> ...


hey man, i love u, thanks for taking the time and help me out! ;-)

----------


## ozmodiar

> Would you also happen to know a little Steady Shot code that will use it when below say 60 focus (or whatever the optimal number is to avoid being focus starved)?


The first piece of code here is "cast steady shot if under 60 focus".



```

if UnitPower("player") < 60 then return true end 


```

Make sure to specify SpellID 56641 in the ability info. Typically this would be the last thing in the rotation.

The second piece is "force-cast Steady if I don't have Steady Focus or if it's going to fall off within 3 seconds".


```

if not UnitBuffID("player",53224)or (select(7,UnitBuffID("player",53224)) - GetTime() < 3)then return true end 


```

Also make sure to specify SpellID 56641.

This you'd want to have very HIGH in the rotation, so that you're always keeping up SF.

Big thanks to KMD/crystal_tech/soapbox - I learned everything I know about hunter profiles from theirs. <3

----------


## Yoghourt

Hello , anyone know the offsets for " Arena-Tournament | Where the Challenge Begins "

<CurrentWoWVersion>15595</CurrentWoWVersion>

Please help me , greetings

----------


## Xelper

> Can I use that function to print the value of a variable for debug purposes? 
> I know I can use the value in the suffix but I was wondering what is the syntax for using it in the prefix.
> 
> On topic what is the best way, or how do you debug your code?


There is another function, PQR_DebugP("text") that prints to the chat as long as you have debug mode on the settings tab set to "Profile." If you are looking to do something like just testing what the return of a function call is, I suggest sending this command in chat:

/dump PQR_UnitInfo("player")

That will display the returns of a function call.

----------


## Xelper

> @xepler thanks for review 
> 
> I already met weird runtime restrictions.
> So I started at SimCraft if statement parsement.
> Again met blizzard runtime restrictions. 
> WTF!
> I should restart WoW every library bug, runtime restriction too.


You may be setting a variable/function name that is being used by an addon or protected Blizzard code. If you do this you taint the execution path of the PQR code and it will not run. Check variable names and make sure they are unique.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Also, don't try to set any variable values from the chat.

----------


## botirk

@Xelper here is example:

library code:
*DummyArray = {}*
pqr code:
*DummyArray["mangle"] = 1099*
result:
DummyArray is empty...

----------


## WWF

> PQR with offsets 17055 does not work


только что проверил последнюю версию, все работает, ничего не крашится, переустанавливать игру уж точно не было смысла, попробуй удалить пкр и скачать его чистый через автоапдейтер, возможно проблемы в твоем профайле, на конец предыдущая версия 2.2.1 все еще работает.

----------


## botirk

@Xelper 

I discovered bug, most likely caused by dot.NET

representation: *loadstring("UnitHealth(\"player\")")*
reason: *\"* string symbol is not supported by dot.NET or XML

This is LUA standard. Seems they don't work at PQR.

----------


## NiceL

> на конец предыдущая версия 2.2.1 все еще работает.


именно она и не работает. Версия 2.2.2 все ещё пишет Edit Mode, я думаю дело не в версии.



> ничего не крашится


у меня тоже не крашится, просто все виснет на мертво. Без перезагрузки даже не удается PQR завершить через диспетчер. Может ли быть дело в системе? У меня Win8 x64
Повторюсь, раньше все работало, до того как обновился до offsets 17055.
А есть ссылка на версию 2.2.1, и профили на фрост мага?
Спасибо.

----------


## Yoghourt

I was wondering if one of yous can help me out with my PQR? I'm trying to run PVP Rogue sub profile but constantly getting an error. ''PQR_xrn.lua is missing Rotation has be stopped'' does anyone know how to fix this error ? 

Thanks

----------


## WWF

> У меня Win8 x64
> А есть ссылка на версию 2.2.1, и профили на фрост мага?


недавно тут уже возникали такие вопросы, пкр 32 битная, т.е. вероятна не совместимость, вроде бы советовали запускать вов 32битной версии, не через лаунчер, пролистай внимательно последние страниц 10.
могу кинуть через файлообменник 2.2.1, но пока не разберешься с "смотри выше", толку никакого не будет, повторяю еще раз, обе последние версии, с последними офсетами прекрасно работают, НО на 32 битной системе, либо в режиме совместимости.
профили смотри тут http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)
и вообще вопросы по готовым профилям в этом разделе WoW Bot Maps And Profiles

----------


## TheOzman

> @Xelper 
> 
> I discovered bug, most likely caused by dot.NET
> 
> representation: *loadstring("UnitHealth(\"player\")")*
> reason: *\"* string symbol is not supported by dot.NET or XML
> 
> This is LUA standard. Seems they don't work at PQR.


If you write your profiles correctly, you'll never ever have to use constructions like those. If you do have to use it (I can't imagine why though) you can always make a data file and load that instead.

----------


## WWF

> I was wondering if one of yous can help me out with my PQR? I'm trying to run PVP Rogue sub profile but constantly getting an error. ''PQR_xrn.lua is missing Rotation has be stopped'' does anyone know how to fix this error ? 
> 
> Thanks


you should download PQR_xrn.lua (from where you downloaded the profile or try this http://goo.gl/9Iy6F) and place in *\PQR\Data\
and use "search" next time, google.com, very helpful too  :Wink:

----------


## crystal_tech

> @Xelper 
> 
> I discovered bug, most likely caused by dot.NET
> 
> representation: *loadstring("UnitHealth(\"player\")")*
> reason: *\"* string symbol is not supported by dot.NET or XML
> 
> This is LUA standard. Seems they don't work at PQR.


wow uses a modified lua so not everything from lua is in wows api.

heres a page of some standard lua that wow uses: Lua functions - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

----------


## paintpauller

> @Xelper 
> 
> I discovered bug, most likely caused by dot.NET
> 
> representation: *loadstring("UnitHealth(\"player\")")*
> reason: *\"* string symbol is not supported by dot.NET or XML
> 
> This is LUA standard. Seems they don't work at PQR.


could u not just do:
*loadstring("UnitHealth('player')")*

----------


## vitamincore

WWF можешь помочь переделать код что бы он работал по нажанию кнопки alt



> local _, _, _, PS = UnitBuffID("player", 69369)
> local inRange = IsSpellInRange("Смерч", "focus")
> 
> if PS ~= nil and inRange == 1 and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then
> return true
> else
> return false
> end


ps: желательно что бы это работало так: 1 раз нажимаем кнопку alt и у нас по кд друлька кидает Смерч в фокус, 2 раз нажимаем кнопоку alt друлька перестает кидать Смерч в фокус. Желательно еще что бы появлялось сообщение типо: Смерч включен и Смерч выключен

----------


## larrybyrdy

This has been asked several times according to search but never a real answer as of the last 200-300pages but is there any plans for a 64bit release of PQR? Most everyone has a 32bit OS these days and more ram then they know what to do with. Bottlenecking us into only using 32bit causes a significant decrease in performance. Just an inquiry. I've been using PQR since around Firelands was released for several toons I've made and use. Still quality as ever =)

----------


## UnlimitedTM

> WWF можешь помочь переделать код что бы он работал по нажанию кнопки alt
> 
> 
> ps: желательно что бы это работало так: 1 раз нажимаем кнопку alt и у нас по кд друлька кидает Смерч в фокус, 2 раз нажимаем кнопоку alt друлька перестает кидать Смерч в фокус. Желательно еще что бы появлялось сообщение типо: Смерч включен и Смерч выключен


This is an English forum .. Please write in English!  :Smile:

----------


## diesall

> I am creating simulation craft integration library. 
> *Pros:*
> + Easier SimCraft integration
> *Cons:*
> - "&" "|" symbols are not supported cause lua syntax, you should replace them with "and" "or"
> - "+=" symbol is not supported cause lua syntax, you should call special function per action list member
> - white space required cause lua syntax, you should put it manually
> - "energy" "energy.time_to_max" are too hard for implementation (maybe later)
> - requires whole action list per one PQR ability, otherwise it will lag(I guess(see my PvE Feral Beast profile))
> ...


This is a good idea in theory, not so much practically.
What i would suggest and this is only my opinion is to create a parser ( PHP, Ruby or perl perhaps as they have much better regular expression engines then lua) instead of a realtime interpreter for simcraft actions, that profile authors can then use to implement into their rotations.

----------


## hcomaler

Could someone please make a offset for PTR 5.4.0 (17056).

Thanks

----------


## Guinness

> This has been asked several times according to search but never a real answer as of the last 200-300pages but is there any plans for a 64bit release of PQR? Most everyone has a 32bit OS these days and more ram then they know what to do with. Bottlenecking us into only using 32bit causes a significant decrease in performance. Just an inquiry. I've been using PQR since around Firelands was released for several toons I've made and use. Still quality as ever =)


The reason this will never likely happen is because the people decompiling WoW in the Memory Edit section all work with the 32 bit client. Feel free to work on doing that for the 64 bit client. It's a ton of work to do that and also do 32 bit. In other words it will probably never happen unless someone is motivated into doing it themselves.

----------


## WWF

> WWF можешь помочь переделать код что бы он работал по нажанию кнопки alt




```

local LALT = IsLeftAltKeyDown()CycloneToggle = LALTif CycloneTime == nil then CycloneTime = 0 endif CycloneToggle then   if Cyclone == nil and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - CycloneTime > 1 then CycloneTime = GetTime()      if CycloneToggle then print("|CFFFE8A0EЦиклон сдается по фокусу автоматом|R") Cyclone = 1 end   end   if Cyclone == 1 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - CycloneTime > 1 then CycloneTime = GetTime()      if CycloneToggle then print("|CFFFE8A0EАвтоЦиклон по фокусу выключен|R") Cyclone = nil end   endendif Cyclone == 1 then   if select(4, UnitBuffID("player",69369)) ~= nil    and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(33786), "focus") == 1    and PQR_IsOutOfSight(focus) == false then      CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(33786), "focus")   endend 


```

но, твоя проверка не полна, допустим в ситуации есть баф, спел на допустимой дистанции, и цель в радиусе видимости, НО на самом деле цель в фокусе стоит за стенкой, в таком случае пкр переглючит и он будет пытаться скастить циклон по фокусу, но не сможет и будет продолжать пытаться пока не нарушится одно из условий или цель не выйдет на линию видимости, а пока он пытается это сделать соответственно приоритеты ниже не выполняются, т.е. OutOfSight может быть больше чем Spell Range и по сути бессмыслен, нужно добавить проверку линии видимости дополнительно или вместо, я играю миликом, этой функцией ни разу не пользовался, и друида у меня нет, убедись что я прописал верный ID для смерча 33786.



> This is an English forum .. Please write in English!


do you know other forums? i not sure.

----------


## snopoke

I hope everyone and their grandmother donate to Xelper... FFS, PQR is awesome and we need to support him.... so go ahead an make a donation please  :Wink:

----------


## WWF

LineOfSight(unit) doesn't work? there is something like that?

----------


## paintpauller

hmmm i found something very odd! 
when you are actively fishing PQR just does nothing at all?? anyone know whats up with that?

edit:



> LineOfSight(unit) doesn't work? there is something like that?


there is:PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds]) -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.

----------


## WWF

> PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds])


PQR_IsOutOfSight returns false even if target not on LINE of sight, for example: someone from my raid near in the next room or on another floor, PQR_IsOutOfSight returns false but i still can't use any spells for him, it causes endless attempts to cast a spell, breaking the rotation.

----------


## Tamrael

> PQR_IsOutOfSight returns true even if target not on LINE of sight, for example: someone from my raid near in the next room or on another floor, PQR_IsOutOfSight returns true but i still can't use any spells for him, it causes endless attempts to cast a spell, breaking the rotation.


that is how it should be, false indicates line of sight given, true that there is/was no line of sight to the unit in last 3 seconds

----------


## WWF

> that is how it should be, false indicates line of sight given, true that there is no line of sight to the unit


yes, thank you, fixed, but not important, you understand what I mean.

----------


## vitamincore

WWF большое тебе спасибо, очень помог, не знаю как тебя теперь благодарить  :Smile: 
ps: свяжись сомной пожалуйста icq: 363627804 e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## Subversor

Would it be possible to add a function to your profile that combat resses a dead player in your raid when you hold down a modifier?
Would be perfect if it prioritised healers over dps as well.

Sorry for the abrupt request, but I don't think I can code it myself.

----------


## WWF

> Would it be possible to add a function to your profile that combat resses a dead player in your raid when you hold down a modifier?
> Would be perfect if it prioritised healers over dps as well.
> 
> Sorry for the abrupt request, but I don't think I can code it myself.


yes, you can.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> hmmm i found something very odd! 
> when you are actively fishing PQR just does nothing at all?? anyone know whats up with that?
> 
> edit:
> 
> there is:PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds]) -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.


I am not sure PQR_IsOutOfSight works.

----------


## imunreal

I don't know what I am doing wrong, but when I try using either Nova retri profile or Codemylife profiles, it says it has activated (with no errors) but nothing literally happens =/

----------


## crystal_tech

figured i'll let some peps play with something:

its not perfect yet but i'll let peps try it.

its an alpha stage release but the basic rotation is there.

modkeys /left ctrl Dsoul

left shift mouseover Rain of fire

known issues:

immoate casts 2 times (workin on it)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/634va42zdhrzy50/WARLOCK.zip

more to come, think of it as a special test version.

----------


## ZidaneT

Hi guys

I have a curious question about how PQR processes each ability.

I understand that PQR executes it's lua once per frame, but how much lua is executed per frame? Does PQR execute the entire ability stack per frame, or just one ability per frame?

It's not for anything important, just curiosity. In my profiles I tend to have "Pause for status" at the start to pause the rotation if i'm mounted or have eating buffs on and such. I'd like to separate this into multiple abilities (one for ismounted, one for iseating, etc) instead of just one big function, But my concern is that If I have, say 5 functions to check for status, then that would take 5 frames to execute if they were done one by one.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi guys
> 
> I have a curious question about how PQR processes each ability.
> 
> I understand that PQR executes it's lua once per frame, but how much lua is executed per frame? Does PQR execute the entire ability stack per frame, or just one ability per frame?
> 
> It's not for anything important, just curiosity. In my profiles I tend to have "Pause for status" at the start to pause the rotation if i'm mounted or have eating buffs on and such. I'd like to separate this into multiple abilities (one for ismounted, one for iseating, etc) instead of just one big function, But my concern is that If I have, say 5 functions to check for status, then that would take 5 frames to execute if they were done one by one.


lua is read line by line, each ability you create loads as a new buffer or chunk, the return true value tells it to start from the top of the stack and work its way back down so your long function of pauses with returning true will just read the same chunk over and over till it returns false and then moves on to the next one.

----------


## ZidaneT

> lua is read line by line, each ability you create loads as a new buffer or chunk, the return true value tells it to start from the top of the stack and work its way back down so your long function of pauses with returning true will just read the same chunk over and over till it returns false and then moves on to the next one.


I don't think I explained the question properly. That's the right stuff, but it doesn't answer the question. It's ok though, I did some more thinking and poking and answered my own question  :Smile: 

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Axercis

Does PlaySoundFile work in abilities? I dont get an error when I use it, but I also never hear the sound it's supposed to play. I'm trying to make it so mouseover casts make a confirmation sound when they go off, so I don't have to keep mousing over the target to update the debuff widget on the V-Bar.

----------


## kuukuu

Anybody have a copy of PQR 2.2.1 I could get off them? I just updated to the new one Xelper put out and for some reason, now I'm getting Action Forbidden errors coming up on various addons and rotations stop working altogether until I reload. Then they work for a bit before the message comes up again and it's happening with all my profiles  :Frown:

----------


## the3idyankus

I've also been getting massive amounts of LUA errors since upgrading to 2.2.2. If anyone has 2.2.1 I would appreciate it!

----------


## sadcoder

my just crash every time when i start rotation ingame

----------


## CodeMyLife

I didnt update to 2.1, did not see it go to be honest and still on 2.0 so, I have just put it on my SVN for you guyz if you need it.

codemylife - Revision 159: /

----------


## sadcoder

ok got this working now... i find new rotations 5.3 and get that PQinterface addon and now work fine for me...

----------


## Tamrael

PQR 2.2.1 for those that need it.link will go down as soon as the errors addresse are not occuring anymore/xelper want it down

----------


## botirk

Here is SimCraft integration library with my profile as example:
Download Pqr.zip - Kiwi6 Mp3 Upload

In most if statements, you required buff[],debuff[],cooldown[] etc statements:
*buff,debuff,cooldown = AIBuff(),AIDebuff(),AICooldown()
buff.bloodlust = 10234
dot.rake = 12312*

It can parse if statement, and returns function. This function will return false or true/infinity otherwise:
*local foo1 = AIParse("buff.bloodlust.up&dot.rake.remains<3")*

It contains easy spell procession, it returns function. This function will check spell cooldown, return true if used, false otherwise:
*local foo2 = AISpell(12312,"target")
if foo1() and foo2() then return true end*

*Warning!* you should fix react string, cause lua behaviour:
wrong! *local foo = AIParse("buff.bloodlust.react")*
good! *local foo = AIParse("buff.bloodlust.react~=0")*
good! *local foo = AIParse("buff.bloodlust.react=2")*

Warning! complex statements like *dot.rake.multiplier* ,*swing*,*etc* are not supported. Anyway most ActionLists don't contain complex statements.

----------


## hcomaler

Please, could someone make a offset for PTR 5.4.0 (17093).

Thanks

----------


## Rubim

> Does PlaySoundFile work in abilities? I dont get an error when I use it, but I also never hear the sound it's supposed to play. I'm trying to make it so mouseover casts make a confirmation sound when they go off, so I don't have to keep mousing over the target to update the debuff widget on the V-Bar.


They do, you can try:
API PlaySound - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


```
PlaySound("LEVELUPSOUND", "master")
```

or

API PlaySoundFile - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


```
PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Spells\\FistOfJustice.wav")
```




> Here is SimCraft integration library with my profile as example:
> Download Pqr.zip - Kiwi6 Mp3 Upload
> 
> In most if statements, you required buff[],debuff[],cooldown[] etc statements:
> *buff,debuff,cooldown = AIBuff(),AIDebuff(),AICooldown()
> buff.bloodlust = 10234
> dot.rake = 12312*
> 
> It can parse if statement, and returns function. This function will return false or true/infinity otherwise:
> ...


Nice one.

----------


## tolga

Please, could someone make a offset for (17093).

Thanks

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Please, could someone make a offset for (17093).
> 
> Thanks


Huh? There's an update today? Logged in an hour ago and still on 17055 on US side at least.

----------


## tolga

> Huh? There's an update today? Logged in an hour ago and still on 17055 on US side at least.


this is ptr

----------


## cpowroks

> Please, could someone make a offset for (17093).
> 
> Thanks


I Know how to get most of the offsets. How ever I have no idea how to get the rest.

If some one could show me how to get:

CVarArraySize
CurMgr
LocalGUID
FirstObject
NextObject
Descriptors
Obj_TypeOffset
Obj_X
Obj_TargetGUID

ill totaly post off sets for the PTR builds. But im sorta a newb at reversing.

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

for some reason when i open pqr, then start the rotation it does nothing, every rotation, every class.

i have updated offsets, i have tried a fresh version of 2.0, and 2.2. it just instantly says not responding, it has only just started happening this morning, worked perfectly last night and i have not changed a thing  :Frown: 

any ideas?

edit: ok seems to be only my shaman in particular. i have tried over 10 different profiles, none will load. only interrupt. fml

fixed: 3hours of debugging, a simple "\" underneath a random ability. caused a massive shitfight. gg

----------


## Weird0

> I Know how to get most of the offsets. How ever I have no idea how to get the rest.
> 
> If some one could show me how to get:
> 
> CVarArraySize
> CurMgr
> LocalGUID
> FirstObject
> NextObject
> ...




```
clientConnection = 0xFFCE5A4D;
targetGuid = 0x33E0000;
lastTargetGuid = 0x3DFF00;
cmd = 0xAAB664;
DX_DEVICE = 0xFFCE5A4D;
gameState = 0xFFCE5A4D;
isLoadingOrConnecting = 0xFFCE5A4D;
continentId = 0xEBC955C3;
lastWowErrorMessage = 0x23E905A;
petGUID = 0xFFCE5A4D;
playerName = 0xFFCE5A4D;
PlayerComboPoint = 0xFFCE5A4D;
FACTION_START_INDEX = 0xFFCE5A4D;
FACTION_POINTER = 0xFFCE5A4D;
FACTION_TOTAL = 0xFFCE5A4D;
startBar = 0xFFCE5A4D;
nbBar = 0xFCFB58;
baseBoxChat = 0xFFCE5A4D;
statBoxChat = 0xFFCE5A4D;
knownSpell = 0xFFCE5A4D;
nbSpell = 0xFFCE5A4D;
chatBufferStart = 0xC028308;
chatBufferPos = 0xFFCE5A4D;
CorpsePlayerX = 0xDB960FF3;
nameStorePtr (offset + 0x8) = 0xFFCE5A4D;
playerSelected = 0xFFCE5A4D;
textTextBoxSelectedPtr = 0xFFCE5A4D;
loginSelectedTextBoxId = 0xFFCE5A4D;
numberOfPlayer = 0xFFCE5A4D;
isLoginPage = 0xFFCE5A4D;
AutoLoot_Activate_Pointer = 0xFFCE5A4D;
AutoSelfCast_Activate_Pointer = 0xBB3FF08;
AutoInteract_Activate_Pointer = 0xFFCE5A4D;
statPvp = 0xFFCE5A4D;
pvpExitWindow = 0xFFCE5A4D;
selectedBattleGroundID = 0xFFCE5A4D;
```

did a quick and dirty dump dont know what you might need since i first started getting into this stuff a few days ago also a few might be missing im still pretty much figuring out how to work with this  :Big Grin: 
was made with WoW Version 5.4.0 (17093) (Test x86)

/edit

forgot to mention i do not guarantee this to be correct since i still get moments where i kinda see myself like that meme with the dog with the lab equipment where it says "i have no idea what im doing"

----------


## WWF

so, LineOfSight() freezes rotattions, PQR_IsOutOfSight() always returns false, and no idias how to fix\replace it?
and how to check i looking on the target or target behind me? PQR_UnitFacing? always returns false too.
PS if no one can make full videoguide how to make offsets, then support PTR offsets would be great!

----------


## paintpauller

> so, LineOfSight() freezes rotattions, PQR_IsOutOfSight() always returns false, and no idias how to fix\replace it?
> and how to check i looking on the target or target behind me? PQR_UnitFacing? always returns false too.
> PS if no one can make full videoguide how to make offsets, then support PTR offsets would be great!


i have no idea how to fix that if what you just listed does not work.

a video guide going over every step needed for offsets would be awesome and something that i would be very interested in watching and learning how to make!

----------


## cpowroks

I can confirm PQR_IsOutOfSight is broken and always returning false. I have a feeling this has been broken since atleast 5.3. Hopefully xhelper can look into it <3

----------


## iceymot

do we no longer use IsSpellKnown? should i replace all the entries with IsPlayerSpell instead?

----------


## kuukuu

> do we no longer use IsSpellKnown? should i replace all the entries with IsPlayerSpell instead?


I still use IsSpellKnown and it's been working fine...

----------


## Crackle666

Any chance to get the ptr offsets in time for the raid test?
Would give the one who finds the offsets 10$ in paypal, i dont know how to find them :/

----------


## muffin man

How do you get the off sets ? For ptr.

----------


## cpowroks

17093 PTR Offsets https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip

PQI is broken on the PTR so dont turn it on it will cause extreme lag.

----------


## NickGI

> 17093 PTR Offsets https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip
> 
> PQI is broken on the PTR so dont turn it on it will cause extreme lag.


thanks + rep 4 u

----------


## kevinnash79

does anyone know why the monk inturrpt isn't working?

----------


## kuukuu

Check in the interrupt code and see if monk is listed. I don't believe that Xelper had added it last I saw...

Abilitiy Editor < Interrupt < Xelper < --Initialize -- 

see if it says



```
elseif playerClass == "MONK" then
			return 116705
```

just before the 



```
else
			return 0
		end
```

If it doesn't, you need to add it.

----------


## kevinnash79

ty so much it works

----------


## Bakami

I am new to the new PQInterface concept, I downloaded the new PQR and PQInterface and put the interface folders in the PQR folder but my PQR just freezes up when I activate the rotation.

----------


## cpowroks

PQInterface goes in your World Of Warcraft/Interface/Addons Folder

----------


## paintpauller

> does anyone know why the monk inturrpt isn't working?


there my interrupt profile has monk working, link in the sig. also does a lot more than the default one.

----------


## vbence001

please fix PQR_IsOutOfSight

----------


## pringo

Can anyone explain to me how tanking using PQR works?

Will the profile know when to taunt?

Will it taunt even if MT has threat?

----------


## Weird0

> Can anyone explain to me how tanking using PQR works?
> 
> Will the profile know when to taunt?
> 
> Will it taunt even if MT has threat?


no it does not

no it will not

----------


## WWF

> Originally Posted by pringo
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how tanking using PQR works?
> Will the profile know when to taunt?
> Will it taunt even if MT has threat?
> 
> 
> no it does not
> no it will not


why not?
if your target or focus == boss(or Massive Anima Golem, you may check id) and targettarget not you and targettarget has debuff(or too many stacks) or targettarget not a tank then cast taunt your target or focus end -- something like this
you also can check threatsituation, i saw it in healers profiles.

----------


## Weird0

> why not?
> if your target or focus == boss(or Massive Anima Golem, you may check id) and targettarget not you and targettarget has debuff(or too many stacks) or targettarget not a tank then cast taunt your target or focus end -- something like this
> you also can check threatsituation, i saw it in healers profiles.


he did not ask if it was possible to do in general, to make a profile do this yes it is possible. but he asked if this is how pqr tanking works in which the answer is no (as far it comes to the tanking profiles i tested)

----------


## crystal_tech

its much easier for tank profiles to let the player choose when to taunt and what target to taunt as threat is ever changing.

----------


## healzzz

any clue why PQI is broken on PTR?

----------


## cpowroks

Most likely API changes.

----------


## Lookin

> its much easier for tank profiles to let the player choose when to taunt and what target to taunt as threat is ever changing.



Exactly. Pqr does require some input from the user. Its not a full bot, its a automated rotation system

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Exactly. Pqr does require some input from the user. Its not a full bot, its a automated rotation system


Why not?

This is some of my ancient code for tanking Ultraxion, set the other tank to focus and you can AFK the whole fight.



```
local twilight = UnitDebuff("player", "Twilight Shift")
local faded = UnitDebuff("player", "Faded Into Twilight")
if twilight ~= nil and faded == nil then
	local twilight = UnitDebuff("focus", "Twilight Shift")
		if twilight == nil then
		local my_threat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "target")
		if my_threat ~= 3 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## lolgcdhacker

Can we get some info if PQR_IsOutOfSight is being looked at or not? its nearly impossible to make arena profiles without it working

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Can we get some info if PQR_IsOutOfSight is being looked at or not? its nearly impossible to make arena profiles without it working


It has been a known issue since the beginning of the year.

You can always make your own as well.

----------


## WWF

> You can always make your own as well.


show me code of PQR_IsOutOfSight first, or if it so easy, may be you already did something new?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> show me code of PQR_IsOutOfSight first, or if it so easy, may be you already did something new?


There isn't any released code for PQR_IsOutOfSight.

----------


## Ralphiuss

Anyone using PQR on the PTR? The client lags so bad when it's on..anyone else seeing this?

----------


## cukiemunster

Someone said something about PQI being broken on thew PTR. If you are using it then that is probably what is causing your lag.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Someone said something about PQI being broken on thew PTR. If you are using it then that is probably what is causing your lag.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not using any addons at all.

----------


## WWF

> Anyone using PQR on the PTR? The client lags so bad when it's on..anyone else seeing this?


tested 1 min ago, without PQI all it's good, with PQI massive lags.

----------


## mikeyd234

Think it's actually coming from the Ace libs PQI uses rather than PQI itself

----------


## cukiemunster

> I'm not using any addons at all.


Some profiles require PQI though, so not sure what you are using, but may want to check it.

----------


## Lookin

> Why not?
> 
> This is some of my ancient code for tanking Ultraxion, set the other tank to focus and you can AFK the whole fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local twilight = UnitDebuff("player", "Twilight Shift")
> local faded = UnitDebuff("player", "Faded Into Twilight")
> ...


Awesome, now make one for heroic horridon so i can afk-sammich and i'll agree with you.

----------


## mikeyd234

> Awesome, now make one for heroic horridon so i can afk-sammich and i'll agree with you.


If there was a way to query DBM timers in lua then I'd make an interrupt profile with taunting and smart CD usage for all bosses :P go find me a way!  :Smile:

----------


## Ralphiuss

> tested 1 min ago, without PQI all it's good, with PQI massive lags.


Might be that I'm using a very Legecy bu_911 Holy paladin profile. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

Hey everyone,

What's the current best way of checking unit distance? PQR_UnitDistance or IsSpellInRange?

Don't want to cause big FPS lag.

Thanks

----------


## LazyRaider

I'm looking to start coding my own mage profiles. Could anyone point me in the right direction aside from the wiki? Would it be a good idea to look at some of the existing profiles here?

----------


## WWF

> I'm looking to start coding my own mage profiles. Could anyone point me in the right direction aside from the wiki? Would it be a good idea to look at some of the existing profiles here?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hey everyone,
> 
> What's the current best way of checking unit distance? PQR_UnitDistance or IsSpellInRange?
> 
> Don't want to cause big FPS lag.
> 
> Thanks


IsSpellInRange > CheckInteractDistance > PQR_UnitDistance

----------


## sparkyiezz

Does this work on 5.3 tournament realm?

----------


## kuukuu

> Does this work on 5.3 tournament realm?


If they're using retail offsets then yes, if not you might need to find your own offsets.

----------


## Dominium

> IsSpellInRange > CheckInteractDistance > PQR_UnitDistance


Thanks! +rep

----------


## CodeMyLife

> If there was a way to query DBM timers in lua then I'd make an interrupt profile with taunting and smart CD usage for all bosses :P go find me a way!


Yeah I think you can see the events. Additionally theres addons related querys in the API.

----------


## Vogel81

Looks like a new patch (17116) during this weird Weds Maint.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Looks like a new patch (17116) during this weird Weds Maint.


yep, got the patch...sigh

----------


## JUANNY

hopefully once the servers come up well have the offsets ready

----------


## cpowroks

not a major patch, Nothing changed from what i can tell. when the servers come up ill test my offsets then post them here.

----------


## kevinnash79

Awesome cpowroks love your profiles btw

----------


## Sacred

Enjoy https://www.dropbox.com/s/45gg5w03b7...sets_17116.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>17116</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5559B</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DE597</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## kevinnash79

wow that was very quick

----------


## darkkinght

some servers are coming up now

----------


## kickmydog

*Update*

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v23.zip

This should improve dps for BM hunters who are using Fervor. BW will not wait as long to be used when Fervor is off cooldown.

----------


## expunge

> *Update*
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v23.zip
> 
> This should improve dps for BM hunters who are using Fervor. BW will not wait as long to be used when Fervor is off cooldown.


Is that the only update? I wait and wait for you to update your profiles and today..today is that day! Thanks KMD!

----------


## kw3r

Is there any LUA Editor out there with WoW API support AND syntax check?

----------


## expunge

> Is there any LUA Editor out there with WoW API support AND syntax check?


Not sure if this is what you're looking for but you might start here: Sublime Text 2 - WoW Package Project. - WoWInterface

I use Sublime Text 2 for my coding needs.

----------


## darkkinght

> Enjoy https://www.dropbox.com/s/45gg5w03b7...sets_17116.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>17116</CurrentWoWVersion>
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> 	<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
> ...


working ty +3 rep

----------


## Stoyo79

I am trying to use PQR for the first time. I have downloaded offsets 17116. But I still cant get it to work. It gives me "No bot functionality"

----------


## PrimoPie

This may not be the best spot for this but I thought I would ask it here. What is the proven best Warlock DPS spec combined with best profile?

----------


## expunge

> This may not be the best spot for this but I thought I would ask it here. What is the proven best Warlock DPS spec combined with best profile?


I'm fond of Mentally's profiles. She has an amazing demo profile: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-hysteria.html ([PQR] Mentally's Hysteria)

----------


## Mungam

> I am trying to use PQR for the first time. I have downloaded offsets 17116. But I still cant get it to work. It gives me "No bot functionality"


make sure you're using the 32-bit client, that might be your problem

----------


## Stoyo79

> make sure you're using the 32-bit client, that might be your problem


This is not the first bot I am using. I am sure I am using 32-bit. 
Now I have US and EU WoW. PQR recognizes EU, but not US WOW. I have both offert files in the folder (17055 and 17116).
Than I don't know if I am mentally challanged or the first time users explanation is not clear at all, but I can't get this going:
1. I run the PRQ exe.
2. I hit Select and Rotation fields are empty.
3. I hit Rotation selector and select my class. And than there is nothing in the field below.

So I have the following questions:
Why is PQR not recognizing my US client?
How do I install/download/select or whatever .. a rotation, in order to get this going?
Is there any working DK dps rotation?

Thank you for the help!

----------


## expunge

> This is not the first bot I am using. I am sure I am using 32-bit. 
> Now I have US and EU WoW. PQR recognizes EU, but not US WOW. I have both offert files in the folder (17055 and 17116).
> Than I don't know if I am mentally challanged or the first time users explanation is not clear at all, but I can't get this going:
> 1. I run the PRQ exe.
> 2. I hit Select and Rotation fields are empty.
> 3. I hit Rotation selector and select my class. And than there is nothing in the field below.
> 
> So I have the following questions:
> Why is PQR not recognizing my US client?
> ...


Go into the offsets folder and open up the newest offsets you said you downloaded, does it look like this?



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>17116</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5559B</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DE597</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

or is it just a bunch of garbled text?

If it's a bunch of garbled text; copy the offsets from here and delete whatever you currently have in that file and paste these in, save it, and try it again.

----------


## Stoyo79

@expunge
You got that right  :Smile:  TY! OK so now it recognizes US client.


But I need a bit more help. How do I get those Rotation fields filled in? And is there a good DK DPS raotation available?

----------


## expunge

> @expunge
> You got that right  TY! OK so now it recognizes US client.
> 
> 
> But I need a bit more help. How do I get those Rotation fields filled in? And is there a good DK DPS raotation available?


You'll need to make sure that there are actual rotations listen in the profiles/CLASS/ folders. If you need a DK profile, check out rubrims profies here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

Drop the data file into the data folder, the profiles into the DEATHKNIGHT folder and it should show up.

----------


## SOLOHAN

anyone know how to get PQInterface to show up in wow? my Left shift and Right shift isnt doing anything when i try to cast abilities

----------


## Xelper

Offsets are now up for download via the update button.

----------


## JUANNY

> anyone know how to get PQInterface to show up in wow? my Left shift and Right shift isnt doing anything when i try to cast abilities


make sure you enable the loading of out of date addons so that PQI addon can load-for some reason this minipatch turned off the out of date addons

----------


## MyNewName

> This may not be the best spot for this but I thought I would ask it here. What is the proven best Warlock DPS spec combined with best profile?


Mavmins Destro out performs Mentally's Demo, Tho both are nice I only use Mav on my Destro.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-warlock.html (Mavmins' Destruction Warlock)

----------


## cpowroks

just made a huge update to my resto shaman pvp profile. Check it out
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-edition.html

Edit,

Im on the ball today. Huge update to my Disc profile as well
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-edition.html

----------


## trinchen

so i got the new offsets and got kmds new hunter profiles and everything was working and then 15 mins ago when executed pqr in game it wouldnt respond anymore, so i just got the new offset from xelper's downloader and still it does the same thing..any idea?

----------


## jlewis30

> Is there any LUA Editor out there with WoW API support AND syntax check?


Have you tried this in game LUA editor. My husband wrote it, someone has now take it over thank goodness. I actually used to use it to do my DPS rotation but PQR is easier now that he stopped playing =P

Hack - Audio & Video - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## kickmydog

> Is that the only update? I wait and wait for you to update your profiles and today..today is that day! Thanks KMD!


I take suggestions on fixes or tweaks.

----------


## missylilo

Hi guys, heres a offset that seems to be working for me.. I found it works ok after doing a pqr update have fun

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17116</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5559B</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DE597</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## mikeyd234

I'm having a brain freeze how do i run a macro in PQR again, is it RunMacroText?

Edit: Nvm it was that, here's a little Remove hand of protection and taunt ability i did:



```

if UnitBuffID("player",1022) then
    RunMacroText("/cancelaura Hand of Protection")
    RunMacroText("/cast Provoke")    
end 


```

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I'm having a brain freeze how do i run a macro in PQR again, is it RunMacroText?
> 
> Edit: Nvm it was that, here's a little Remove hand of protection and taunt ability i did:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitBuffID("player",1022) then
    RunMacroText("/cancelaura Hand of Protection")
    RunMacroText("/cast Provoke")    
end 
> ...


I try to stay away from RunMacroText, unless I really need it.



```
if UnitBuff("player", "Hand of Protection") then
	CancelUnitBuff("player", "Hand of Protection")
	CastSpellByName("Provoke", "target")
end
```

Also try to stick to one convention, either using spell ids or spell names, not both.

----------


## mikeyd234

Thanks for the tip  :Smile:

----------


## NiceL

> недавно тут уже возникали такие вопросы, пкр 32 битная, т.е. вероятна не совместимость, вроде бы советовали запускать вов 32битной версии, не через лаунчер, пролистай внимательно последние страниц 10.
> могу кинуть через файлообменник 2.2.1, но пока не разберешься с "смотри выше", толку никакого не будет, повторяю еще раз, обе последние версии, с последними офсетами прекрасно работают, НО на 32 битной системе, либо в режиме совместимости.


короче говоря в прошлый раз решил проблему переустановкой винды  :Big Grin:  но вот вышло обновление с оффсетами 17116 и снова такая же ситуация. мне кажется это бан со стороны Blizzard, кто-то мне рассказывал про прогу которая меняет хеш суммы и всякую инфу *.exe файла, найти бы её.

English:
in short, the last time I solved my problem of reinstalling Windows  :Big Grin:  but came update with offset 17116 and again while situation is the same. I think it is banned by Blizzard, someone told me about a program that changes the hash sum and different information of *. exe file, to find her.

----------


## WWF

> короче говоря в прошлый раз решил проблему переустановкой винды  но вот вышло обновление с оффсетами 17116 и снова такая же ситуация. мне кажется это бан со стороны Blizzard, кто-то мне рассказывал про прогу которая меняет хеш суммы и всякую инфу *.exe файла, найти бы её.
> 
> English:
> in short, the last time I solved my problem of reinstalling Windows  but came update with offset 17116 and again while situation is the same. I think it is banned by Blizzard, someone told me about a program that changes the hash sum and different information of *. exe file, to find her.


Близзард не станет извращаться закрывая персонально тебе доступ для ПКР если это вообще возможно, они просто забанят твой акк, если у тебя : последняя версия пкр, последние оффсеты, ты запускаешь вов через Wow.exe(не через лаунчер и не через Wow-64.exe), и твой профайл на 100% рабочий, то проблем быть не должно, вообще у тебя что, пкр не определяет вов, или поределяет но активируя профайл ничего не происходит, или в процессе появляется какая то ошибка?

----------


## idonotbot

Aaaargh, just got into our normal raid and found that the absolutely awesome Vari's profile no longer works as PQI has an update, now I can't think where the hell I got PQI from in the first place. Anyone got a link?

----------


## darkkinght

any one have a blood profile that works for lvling?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Aaaargh, just got into our normal raid and found that the absolutely awesome Vari's profile no longer works as PQI has an update, now I can't think where the hell I got PQI from in the first place. Anyone got a link?


PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki ?

You may just need to enable out of date addons.

----------


## WWF

*Xelper* please show the code of LineOfSight, IsOutOfSight, UnitFacing.

----------


## xcureanddisease

is there a working offset for PQR after lastest mini patch?

----------


## cukiemunster

> is there a working offset for PQR after lastest mini patch?


Lol, Blizz and their ninja patches on Tuesdays and Thursdays during primetime raiding hours. For once I am glad I am not raiding if they threw another ninja patch out tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

removed....

----------


## kuukuu

> Lol, Blizz and their ninja patches on Tuesdays and Thursdays during primetime raiding hours. For once I am glad I am not raiding if they threw another ninja patch out tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not seeing another mini patch so last offsets posted are working fine for me.

----------


## xcureanddisease

> I'm not seeing another mini patch so last offsets posted are working fine for me.


What last offsets posted?? thats what im asking. IE: after the patch that was released this week, where is the working offset?

----------


## cukiemunster

> What last offsets posted?? thats what im asking. IE: after the patch that was released this week, where is the working offset?


Click "Download Offsets" once you launch PQR and the newest offsets will be downloaded automatically after a few seconds.

----------


## darkkinght

any one have a blood dk profile that works for lvling a dk?

----------


## Sacred

Updated offsets for upcoming hotfix 5.3.0.17128 ([WoW] [5.3.0 17128] Release x86 Info Dump Thread), it isn't live yet.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvsealnp6p...sets_17128.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17128</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xE3CB40</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xE3CCBD</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB3045C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xCDC84E</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x54EE6</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3DD663</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB23AB0</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xE3CB00</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## goldrush2k12

Anyone got the PTR Offsets for (17124)

----------


## cpowroks

> Anyone got the PTR Offsets for (17124)



My PTR client doesnt want to launch in 32 bit mode so i cant get some of the offsets/test if they work.

----------


## leetspeaker

> My PTR client doesnt want to launch in 32 bit mode so i cant get some of the offsets/test if they work.


Wow_17124.7z ? RGhost ? ?????????????
x86 wow.exe

----------


## botirk

PQR_NotBehindTarget bugged!

XXXXXeeeeeellllpeeerrr help us !!!!

----------


## BallisticJoker

> Updated offsets for upcoming hotfix 5.3.0.17128 ([WoW] [5.3.0 17128] Release x86 Info Dump Thread), it isn't live yet.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvsealnp6p...sets_17128.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>17128</CurrentWoWVersion>
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xC01497</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...


Patch is now live! Rep for upload before patch was even released!

----------


## K-Z

> Patch is now live! Rep for upload before patch was even released!



wow awesome rep too!

----------


## Sister

> Patch is now live! Rep for upload before patch was even released!


does not work

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Latest offsets don't work. Guess the jig is up and Blizz knows about PQR. Had a good run.

EDIT: Does work. Never mind.

----------


## bgr

I'm looking for a way to force an ability through the PQR priority spam. For instance, lets say that I'm using a profile where I'm chain casting heals. I would like to press my keybind (macro) and have it force the bind to the top of the queue. Basically, player input. I don't want to use the shift/control/alt binds to do this.

Where should I start looking? I am thinking something like this would be coded into a PQR ability and set at the top of the rotation priority, but I'm not sure.

Thank you all.

----------


## Holobyte

And we have another ninja patch. Right during my raiding time, lol... my RL won't be happy with my DPS.

----------


## JUANNY

someone posted offsets earlier so you shouldnt be missing anything

----------


## Holobyte

Indeed, I clicked on 'download offsets' and everything is fine again. Man... this guys saved my day!  :Smile: 
+rep for him, of course!

----------


## novicane

Looking for an example of checking spell damage school that hits you.

If spelldamage = shadow then
Cast something
End

----------


## zeromaster

Anyone got the PTR Offsets for 17124 ?

----------


## kw3r

Just click "download offsets".

----------


## leetspeaker

and nothing will happen.

----------


## Morticai

Is there proper elemental shaman profile? The profiles from the link on the first page don't seem to work for me.

----------


## kickmydog

*updated*

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v24.zip

This should fix the problems with Blink Strikes and Readiness.

----------


## iceymot

> Is there proper elemental shaman profile? The profiles from the link on the first page don't seem to work for me.


Go to the WoW Bot Maps And Profiles section. You will find a couple there.

----------


## killadreams

> I'm looking for a way to force an ability through the PQR priority spam. For instance, lets say that I'm using a profile where I'm chain casting heals. I would like to press my keybind (macro) and have it force the bind to the top of the queue. Basically, player input. I don't want to use the shift/control/alt binds to do this.
> 
> Where should I start looking? I am thinking something like this would be coded into a PQR ability and set at the top of the rotation priority, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you all.


Try something like this just make a new ability and add it to the rotation you just middle click on a spell button and it does that ability next in rotation


--Change "3" to whatever mouse button you'd like.

if IsMouseButtonDown(3) then
RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName())
return true
end

----------


## WWF

can anyone make PTR offsets for tomorrow's test?

----------


## Nixo

Anyone got the PTR Offsets for 17124 ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I'm looking for a way to force an ability through the PQR priority spam. For instance, lets say that I'm using a profile where I'm chain casting heals. I would like to press my keybind (macro) and have it force the bind to the top of the queue. Basically, player input. I don't want to use the shift/control/alt binds to do this.
> 
> Where should I start looking? I am thinking something like this would be coded into a PQR ability and set at the top of the rotation priority, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you all.


You could use toggle macros. Look to my profiles if you want an idea how I do this using tabled vars. The fun side of this is that you can have as many as you want. The player can choose to use these macros or not.

----------


## SOHEIL5571

*
Hi all 

i have a problem with the PQR and xelper retri profile 

i got the talents that xelper told in the note and download the latest profile of him but when i start the bot in the game it's not going to start the rotation but sometimes it's use some spell like HOW or EXORCISM please help me in this i dont know how to fix it i use the other profile like avery nova they have a same problem also what i should do thank you so much 

Attachment 14608
Attachment 14609

and these are the actions happend when start it but nothing infact happened

Attachment 14610


*

----------


## generalsquid

PQR Problem
Fancy center aligned text
Thread is elusive

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey Soheil, here are a couple things to try in the interim:

Make sure "load out of date addons" is selected in your wow log in.
Make sure that PQI is in your interface folder and not just the wow root.
Make sure you have the latest updates for PQR and the profile you are using. 
Turn on LUA errors to see if there may be a problem with interraction.

Also, i'm not sure but I believe that there is a code about text color in the posts. I would go back to regular font and left justified. Good luck!

----------


## cpowroks

Use Avery's ret profile. I dont think xhelper has updated his in a while.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html (Avery's Profiles)

----------


## zeromaster

Anyone got the PTR Offsets for 17124 ?

----------


## goldrush2k12

> Anyone got the PTR Offsets for 17124 ?


no one will have them for some reason PTR wont launch in 32x  :Frown:

----------


## cpowroks

You can force it to launch 32 bit if you delete wow_64.exe after you open the launcher.

----------


## mikeyd234

Also looking for PTR offsets, anyone got them, or can someone tell me how to get them myself? =/

----------


## Vastico

> Also looking for PTR offsets, anyone got them, or can someone tell me how to get them myself? =/


Mine gets stuck saying PQR - LOGIN does that mean its out of date?

----------


## cpowroks

Hey guys, Thought I would share some code i thought of today. This bit turns off your CD toggle if your out of combat and your CDs are on. 



```
TurnOffCDsOutOfCombat = true  --PQI setting or w/e


if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
    InCombat = true
end


if not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and TurnOffCDsOutOfCombat
and UseCD --Cooldowns Toggle
and InCombat then
    UseCD = false  
    InCombat = false
    print("Hey man, I turned off your CDs because you left combat.")
    PQR_WriteToChat("Cooldowns: |cFFFF0000Disabled")
end
```

----------


## mikeyd234

Hmm well i've got IDA now and pointed it at the wow.exe and it's doing it's thing, unsure where to go from there though

----------


## Sacred

17124 PTR offsets, untested.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz8m19z4vq...sets_17124.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>17124</CurrentWoWVersion>  
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xD8A635</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xFCF698</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xFCF815</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCB2010</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xE70C6E</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5C299</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x47DAFF</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xCA5540</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xFCF658</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x828</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## goldrush2k12

> 17124 PTR offsets, untested.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz8m19z4vq...sets_17124.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>17124</CurrentWoWVersion>  
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xD8A635</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...


will give this a test and see if it works  :Smile:  will edit with the result

As cpowroks said a little further up, delete you x64 version of wow that will then launch ptr in 32x to make PQR work and the offset works like a charm thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vastico

> 17124 PTR offsets, untested.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz8m19z4vq...sets_17124.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>17124</CurrentWoWVersion>  
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xD8A635</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...


Working thanks

----------


## mikeyd234

Thanks Sacred, working fine. 

Can someone help me with a quick function to do the following:

Check my focus is casting 'Launch Sawblade' if so send a raid warning command with who the target of the sawblade is? Make sense? Would have to check by cast name as unsure of which of the 4 spell ids it is.

Then I can mod it and take it from there just for some PTR testing  :Smile:  Thanks in advance

----------


## ozmodiar

> Thanks Sacred, working fine. 
> 
> Can someone help me with a quick function to do the following:
> 
> Check my focus is casting 'Launch Sawblade' if so send a raid warning command with who the target of the sawblade is? Make sense? Would have to check by cast name as unsure of which of the 4 spell ids it is.
> 
> Then I can mod it and take it from there just for some PTR testing  Thanks in advance


What SpellID is it? Wowhead has many: launch sawblade - Wowhead Search

Edit: Nevermind you said you didn't know. I should have read the whole message.

----------


## Nixo

Thanxx for PTR Offset

----------


## paintpauller

> Thanks Sacred, working fine. 
> 
> Can someone help me with a quick function to do the following:
> 
> Check my focus is casting 'Launch Sawblade' if so send a raid warning command with who the target of the sawblade is? Make sense? Would have to check by cast name as unsure of which of the 4 spell ids it is.
> 
> Then I can mod it and take it from there just for some PTR testing  Thanks in advance


this should work tho i have not tested it:


```

local Spell_list = { 144028, 143329, 143291, 143266, 143265 }for i=1, #Spell_list do    if not UnitExists("focus") then return false end    local castName = UnitCastingInfo("focus")    local channelName = UnitChannelInfo("focus")    if channelName ~= nil then        --target is channeling a spell        --load the channel variables into the cast variables to make logic a little easier.        castName = channelName    end    if PQ_LastSentRW == nil then PQ_LastSentRW = 0 end    if castName then        if GetSpellInfo(Spell_list[i]) == castName and PQ_LastSentRW < GetTime() then            PQ_LastSentRW = GetTime() + 10 --only send out the msg every 10 seconds            local unitname = GetUnitName("focus")            local spellTarget = GetUnitName("focustarget")             --there is no way that i know of to get the target             --of a spell so we must assume that its their target!            RunMacroText("/rw "..unitname.." is casting "..castName.." on "..spellTarget)        end    endend 


```

the 5 ids included in the Spell_list are Launch Sawblade but you can add more spells to that list if you so desire and it will work. there is no way to tell the target of a casting spell so we must assume that the target is their target.

let me know how this works and if you want anything added to it.
- Paint


EDIT: @osbornx22, not that i know of, tho you could try ignoring it after so many failed attempts until you get out of combat. i'm still somewhat new to PQR profiles but that is what i would do.

----------


## osbornx22

Any way to distinguish between normal dk diseases and glyphed (undispellable) dk diseases?

Glyph of Enduring Infection - Spell - World of Warcraft

/run print(UnitDebuff("target", "Frostfieber"))

without glyph:
Frostfieber Interface\Icons\Spell_DeathKnight_FrostFever 0 Disease 30 32462.673 player nil nil 55095 false nil true 166

with glyph:
Frostfieber Interface\Icons\Spell_DeathKnight_FrostFever 0 Disease 30 32462.673 player nil nil 55095 false nil true 166

Its important for my ret paladin rotation, which spams

Cleanse - Spell - World of Warcraft

The Problem is a fail from blizzard. The glyph doesnt change the dispel type of the debuff from "Disease" to "None"  :Frown:

----------


## NiceL

> Близзард не станет извращаться закрывая персонально тебе доступ для ПКР если это вообще возможно, они просто забанят твой акк, если у тебя : последняя версия пкр, последние оффсеты, ты запускаешь вов через Wow.exe(не через лаунчер и не через Wow-64.exe), и твой профайл на 100% рабочий, то проблем быть не должно, вообще у тебя что, пкр не определяет вов, или поределяет но активируя профайл ничего не происходит, или в процессе появляется какая то ошибка?


Я нашел ту программу, Restorator называется, когда в очередной раз после обновления завис аддон, я изменил его с помощью Restoratorа, сделал все по инструкции, и алилуя! все заработало, но опять же дня на 4, потом опять также зависает.
Распишу по подробнее:
Запускаю Wow не через лаунчер, отдельно 32битную версию, захожу в аккаунт, запускаю PQR, высвечивается мой ник и т д, переключаюсь на игру и в процессе игры нажимаю Alt+X и в этот момент зависает Wow.exe и PQR.exe, причем Wow можно перезапустить, а PQR завершить даже под админом через диспетчер задач не получится, спасет только перезагрузка. Не было такого чтобы не определяло Wow, не было такого чтобы активируя PQR ничего не происходило, было именно то, что я описал, оба процесса виснут.
Все последнее, обновляю PQR каждый день. Оффсеты каждое обновление.

----------


## softraff

Is there any working PQInterface for PTR 5.4?
Old Version doesn't load :/

----------


## Holobyte

Xelper, it might have be explained before but i could not find it using search. How does PQR RecastDelay ability property works under the hood? I ask this because it's not working for me for DeathKnight's Blood Tap ability. 
Blood Tap is not only off the GCD, it also does not have an internal CD so it's firing 2 times in under 100ms every time I have enough Blood Charges. :confused:

I know I can create a delay inside the ability code, I've done this already and it's fine now, but I'm curious why PQR's RecastDelay isn't working for it.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Xelper, it might have be explained before but i could not find it using search. How does PQR RecastDelay ability property works under the hood? I ask this because it's not working for me for DeathKnight's Blood Tap ability. 
> Blood Tap is not only off the GCD, it also does not have an internal CD so it's firing 2 times in under 100ms every time I have enough Blood Charges. :confused:
> 
> I know I can create a delay inside the ability code, I've done this already and it's fine now, but I'm curious why PQR's RecastDelay isn't working for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Holobyte! I'm not 100% sure but I'm thinking the function you are speaking of is not a built-in PQR function. I do nit see it in my references. May I ask you where you found the code in 1st place so I can look to it!? It sound interesting. If this function is in PQR id like to use it too! Or do you mean the recast delay to the left of ability editor maybe?

----------


## mengaorj

Hey there!

Is there any chance that pqr will work with wow client x64? 

cheers!

----------


## evlow

@mengaorj, not currently, and i'm not sure how much time xelper would put into it. I know its been asked a lot, but i'm not sure its really a priority.

----------


## Holobyte

> Hi Holobyte! I'm not 100% sure but I'm thinking the function you are speaking of is not a built-in PQR function. I do nit see it in my references. May I ask you where you found the code in 1st place so I can look to it!? It sound interesting. If this function is in PQR id like to use it too! Or do you mean the recast delay to the left of ability editor maybe?


Yeah, I meant the RecastDelay property that each PQR ability has, that one on the left of the code editor.  :Smile: 

In time: where is the best place to ask a profile performance (lua) question?  :Smile:

----------


## vergil10

hi 
anyone know a great unholy profile ?

----------


## Nixo

> Hey there!
> 
> Is there any chance that pqr will work with wow client x64? 
> 
> cheers!



you can find ptr client x86 here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...se-ptr-10.html ([WoW] Binary Collection (Release & PTR))
you will need to delete the 64bit client Thanx to who explained this befor

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yeah, I meant the RecastDelay property that each PQR ability has, that one on the left of the code editor. 
> 
> In time: where is the best place to ask a profile performance (lua) question?


I think this recast delay is only if you return true and use left box to cast. If you use CastSpellByName ot does not aplly. Do you use returns?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> In time: where is the best place to ask a profile performance (lua) question?


What are you looking for?

----------


## WWF

> If you use CastSpellByName ot does not aplly.


it does ...

----------


## Mavmins

did someone release something for PQR that auto accepts dungeon invites etc like LFR ? Im sure i read it but i cant find it

----------


## gnitor

@Mavmins
I think I stole it from googlebee, don't rep me for that.



```
if LFGDungeonReadyPopup:IsVisible() or StaticPopup1:IsVisible() then 
AcceptProposal() 
end
```

----------


## Kaylo

> did someone release something for PQR that auto accepts dungeon invites etc like LFR ? Im sure i read it but i cant find it


Vachiusa has it in his interrupt profile. You can find it here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## Mavmins

thank you both !

----------


## Jettand

I keep getting .net Framework errors every few months and PQR will stop working completely. I'm using windows 7, anyone have solutions? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Sun0s

Hello, 

Depuis aujourd'hui je rencontre des problemes avec Pqr il craht constament.

I encounter problems with Pqr since today. 
It crash landing without stop. I use Windows8.

Ty.

----------


## Jettand

Haven't been been able to use PQR for 2 weeks, any help will be greatly appreciated. No wow for 2 weeks D-=

----------


## Holobyte

> I think this recast delay is only if you return true and use left box to cast. If you use CastSpellByName ot does not aplly. Do you use returns?


Yeah, I'm using returns and leting pqr cast the ability for me.  :Smile: 
I know it's cool between profile authors to handle casting inside the profile. I've done that myself for some of my profiles, but Frost DK's rotation is simple enough to not need this level of 'sophistication'.

The recast delay is not working for Blood Tap and Blood Tap only. For every other ability it's working fine. As I said, the spell has some particularities that may be causing this behaviour, hence my curiosity about how PQR handles that recast delay.

----------


## kickmydog

> Any way to distinguish between normal dk diseases and glyphed (undispellable) dk diseases?
> 
> Glyph of Enduring Infection - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> /run print(UnitDebuff("target", "Frostfieber"))
> 
> without glyph:
> Frostfieber Interface\Icons\Spell_DeathKnight_FrostFever 0 Disease 30 32462.673 player nil nil 55095 false nil true 166
> 
> ...


Have you tried using from the UnitDebuff function the part that checks "isStealable" I've been using it on my hunter profile for a while now for using tranquilizing shot. Check if it works for dispelling diseases.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw I occasionally get messages from people who have problems with my profile and I try to fix those where I can. However just telling me that Kill Command doesn't work for you "fix it" will get you a rather rude reply back from me.

If you have a problem with the profile, be polite and give me as much information as possible if you want help back. Thanks.

----------


## Holobyte

My new profile runs fine on 10man raids but during certain 25man encounters (mostly Primordius) I face some major slowdowns that go away when I pause the profile. I have a good computer (core i5 3570K / 8GB RAM) and other profiles (from other authors) do not give me any slowdowns, ever.

Does using Lua tables affect profile performance? For my current profile I decided to make use of Lua tables. It has 6 global tables that are read and updated by a number of functions and abilities. I'm not creating any other tables, not even local ones. Some tables have subtables, others don't.
An example:


```
    Runes = {
        ["b"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },
        ["u"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },
        ["f"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },
    }
```

This table is updated at every PQR cycle by a function (ability check delay is at 20ms):


```
function Hf_UpdateRunes()
    if not Runes then
        Hf_AddLog("Error", "'Runes' table does not exists.", "Hf_UpdateRunes")
        return
    end


    local runeSlots = { "b", "u", "f"}
    local r = 1
    for slot=1, 6 do
        local start, cd, up = GetRuneCooldown(slot)
        local left = start + cd - GetTime()
        if not up then -- on Cd
            if Runes[runeSlots[r]].CdLeft > left then
                Runes[runeSlots[r]].CdLeft = left
            end
        else -- off Cd
            Runes[runeSlots[r]].Up = Runes[runeSlots[r]].Up + 1
        end
        if slot % 2 == 0 then
            r = r + 1
        end
    end
end
```

I have similar tables and functions to handle player buffs and target debuffs.

So, do you think that I should drop tables and simply return multiple values? I don't really want to make this change and see no performance gain at all so I tought I should ask first.

----------


## js1974

I'm trying to figure out if there is an easy way to add an ability to a rotation that will only be used if a certain criteria is met.

I want Spellid 122287 to be cast but only if my target is NPC 69869 or NPC 69957 and outside of melee range.

I tried a few different ways to add this but the same problem I kept running into is I just keep spamming wrath over and over regardless what my target is.

any ideas?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm trying to figure out if there is an easy way to add an ability to a rotation that will only be used if a certain criteria is met.
> 
> I want Spellid 122287 to be cast but only if my target is NPC 69869 or NPC 69957 and outside of melee range.
> 
> I tried a few different ways to add this but the same problem I kept running into is I just keep spamming wrath over and over regardless what my target is.
> 
> any ideas?


what class is it?


This Should work just put a melee only spellid for the first local



```

local meleespell = 35395 --put a melee only spell id here (i used Crusader Strike)if IsPlayerSpell(122287)    and UnitExists("target")    and UnitAffectingCombat("player")    and IsSpellInRange(meleespell, "target") == 0 then        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10), 16)                if npcID == 69869 or npcID == 69957 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122287), "target")            return true        endend 


```

----------


## Jettand

Where is PQI? I can't find a page to download it. Been looking for 40 mins, really fustrating..

Also, is there a working DK profile? Tried using Rubims and Imdasandmans. Not sure if it's PQI related, I'm using PQI from a few months ago..
I can load profile on my other toons perfectly, DK will not load anything. Imdasandman 2h Frost used to work, won't load now.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Where is PQI? I can't find a page to download it. Been looking for 40 mins, really fustrating


inbox is full

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## tobmaps

> Does using Lua tables affect profile performance?


since you create new table everytime you run your function - yes

----------


## crystal_tech

> My new profile runs fine on 10man raids but during certain 25man encounters (mostly Primordius) I face some major slowdowns that go away when I pause the profile. I have a good computer (core i5 3570K / 8GB RAM) and other profiles (from other authors) do not give me any slowdowns, ever.
> 
> Does using Lua tables affect profile performance? For my current profile I decided to make use of Lua tables. It has 6 global tables that are read and updated by a number of functions and abilities. I'm not creating any other tables, not even local ones. Some tables have subtables, others don't.
> An example:
> 
> 
> ```
>     Runes = {
>         ["b"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },
> ...


try this:
Lua Unofficial FAQ (uFAQ)

and reading 

Lua for Beginners

sounds like your trying to grow your tables after they are created and you should cap them at so many lines, and delay your updates to the tables a bit more.

----------


## DarkMassacre

I am interested in learning how to write profiles for PQR, could someone please tell me what kind of code c++, C# ect is used in profiles so I can find some guides for that language?

----------


## evlow

PQR is all lua based, you can find a ton of guides, and start looking at various addons to learn how to program it, also search for the wow api and that'll get you started.

----------


## metazcq

Nice to see a new and clean post, hope this makes easier to find profiles

----------


## zeromaster

new PTR Version ; ) anyone got the new Offset for it ?

----------


## vergil10

hi
anyone know a great unholy profile ?

----------


## Holobyte

> try this:
> Lua Unofficial FAQ (uFAQ)
> 
> and reading 
> 
> Lua for Beginners
> 
> sounds like your trying to grow your tables after they are created and you should cap them at so many lines, and delay your updates to the tables a bit more.


I have one single table with variable size, but it's not being changed too often. All other tables are of fixed size.
About delaying updates, I tought about updating tables using event handlers, like hooking COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED and watching for buffs being applied or removed instead of checking for them every time.

----------


## Vinshom

What and how Jukeboxes work? can someone show me a sample code plz?

I found it thnx deadpanstiffy http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...file-free.html ([PQR] PVP Spell Cast Fake/Juke Code (Any Profile) (FREE))

----------


## CodeMyLife

> My new profile runs fine on 10man raids but during certain 25man encounters (mostly Primordius) I face some major slowdowns that go away when I pause the profile. I have a good computer (core i5 3570K / 8GB RAM) and other profiles (from other authors) do not give me any slowdowns, ever.
> 
> Does using Lua tables affect profile performance? For my current profile I decided to make use of Lua tables. It has 6 global tables that are read and updated by a number of functions and abilities. I'm not creating any other tables, not even local ones. Some tables have subtables, others don't.
> An example:
> 
> 
> ```
>     Runes = {
>         ["b"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },
> ...


I experienced issues when using PQR_UnitFacing in heavy adds fights. This function seems broken right now and alter badly framerate. Open your ability.lua and ctrl+f PQR_UnitFacing to make sure you do not have any of those. If none of those, might be related to table but... Your code seems clean.

----------


## CaptnHaddock

I want to make my warrior use taunt, like if my target isn't targeting me then cast taunt.. how am I gonna do that?
ye i'm useless ....

Help would be appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

> I want to make my warrior use taunt, like if my target isn't targeting me then cast taunt.. how am I gonna do that?
> ye i'm useless ....
> 
> Help would be appreciated


You could use API UnitThreatSituation - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft or simply check if your target is targeting you and then cast whatever your taunt is if it is targeting something else.

----------


## Holobyte

> I experienced issues when using PQR_UnitFacing in heavy adds fights. This function seems broken right now and alter badly framerate. Open your ability.lua and ctrl+f PQR_UnitFacing to make sure you do not have any of those. If none of those, might be related to table but... Your code seems clean.


I don't make use of PQR_UnitFacing(). It may be useful for some abilities of some classes but that does not applies to this profile I'm making. 
Anyway, people are missing the point of my question. I ask for opinions on performance impact of Lua tables on PQR profiles and I get a link for LUA FOR BEGUINNERS. :P
I know I have to avoid table rehashing, I know that adding items to tables (making them grow) causes rehashing, what I need is to have feedback from people that may have had performance issues in their profiles due to using tables. 
I want to avoid premature optimization. Lua is one of the fastest scripting languages so I wanted to push it and now I know that the code needs optimization, I just need to find out where and I don't want to do it by trial and error. Like, refactoring the whole code just to find out that tables were fine and the problem was elsewhere. I remember that Valma had a profile that made heavy use of tables and that it performed gracefully.

----------


## CaptnHaddock

> You could use API UnitThreatSituation - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft or simply check if your target is targeting you and then cast whatever your taunt is if it is targeting something else.


Thanks. I tried, but it doesn't make sense to me.... Actually was I hoping for a code which was done so I could just copy paste and then change it abit for my needs  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> I don't make use of PQR_UnitFacing(). It may be useful for some abilities of some classes but that does not applies to this profile I'm making. 
> Anyway, people are missing the point of my question. I ask for opinions on performance impact of Lua tables on PQR profiles and I get a link for LUA FOR BEGUINNERS. :P
> I know I have to avoid table rehashing, I know that adding items to tables (making them grow) causes rehashing, what I need is to have feedback from people that may have had performance issues in their profiles due to using tables. 
> I want to avoid premature optimization. Lua is one of the fastest scripting languages so I wanted to push it and now I know that the code needs optimization, I just need to find out where and I don't want to do it by trial and error. Like, refactoring the whole code just to find out that tables were fine and the problem was elsewhere. I remember that Valma had a profile that made heavy use of tables and that it performed gracefully.


lol, i didn't mean your a beginner, its just the sites name and still has some good info that you may have missed.

----------


## kickmydog

> Thanks. I tried, but it doesn't make sense to me.... Actually was I hoping for a code which was done so I could just copy paste and then change it abit for my needs


Try something like



```

 if UnitThreatSituation("player","target") ~= 3 then return true end 


```

or



```

  if UnitThreatSituation("player","mouseover") ~= 3 then return true end 


```

----------


## JoseGildardoRamirez

Kickmydog, Thanks so much, you are the best

----------


## kickmydog

That reminds me, any ideas on a fix for this.



```

local InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") then  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do  local member = "party"..tostring(i)  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK"  and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3  then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)  endend 


```

It is for an auto misdirect to the tank when threat is low.

----------


## markbro

I've made a few of my own profiles with random level characters. I decided to start a leveling profile for the Warrior from level 1. I'm already having issues. I can't seem to get anything going where I can Auto Attack to build rage for Heroic Strike.
I've tried making an Ability for Auto Attack (spell id 6603) and even for the Warrior's Attack (spell id 88163) but neither of them seem to do anything. It just sits there because enough rage isn't built up for Heroic Strike.
Any help getting an Auto Attack script would be greatly appreciated.

I am trying to make it available to where you just click an enemy and it attacks (unchecked requires combat)

----------


## Gabbz

> I've made a few of my own profiles with random level characters. I decided to start a leveling profile for the Warrior from level 1. I'm already having issues. I can't seem to get anything going where I can Auto Attack to build rage for Heroic Strike.
> I've tried making an Ability for Auto Attack (spell id 6603) and even for the Warrior's Attack (spell id 88163) but neither of them seem to do anything. It just sits there because enough rage isn't built up for Heroic Strike.
> Any help getting an Auto Attack script would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am trying to make it available to where you just click an enemy and it attacks (unchecked requires combat)


Havent tested but cant you just do RunMacroText("/startattack")

----------


## paintpauller

> I've made a few of my own profiles with random level characters. I decided to start a leveling profile for the Warrior from level 1. I'm already having issues. I can't seem to get anything going where I can Auto Attack to build rage for Heroic Strike.
> I've tried making an Ability for Auto Attack (spell id 6603) and even for the Warrior's Attack (spell id 88163) but neither of them seem to do anything. It just sits there because enough rage isn't built up for Heroic Strike.
> Any help getting an Auto Attack script would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am trying to make it available to where you just click an enemy and it attacks (unchecked requires combat)


the simplest way to do that would be to have RunMacroText("/startattack") at the top of your profile.
another way to do it without the need for RunMacroText would be the following:


```

if not PQ_AttackAction then    for i = 1,72 do        if IsAttackAction(i) then            PQ_AttackAction = i        end    endendif PQ_AttackAction then    if not IsCurrentAction(PQ_AttackAction) then        UseAction(PQ_AttackAction)    endelse    AttackTarget("target")end 


```

the above code is taken from API AttackTarget - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft and requiers you to have your auto atack spell somewhere on your bars. the benefit of then over the RunMacroText is that it is not client language specific but rather requires you to have a spell on your bar.

hope this helps out some, btw the wow wiki code i have not tested just took it out of their macro script at the bottom of posted page.

edit: looks like Gabbz beat me to the RunMacroText =D

----------


## paintpauller

> That reminds me, any ideas on a fix for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()if InParty > 0 and UnitInRaid("player") then  for i = 1, InParty, 1 do  local member = "party"..tostring(i)  if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK"  and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3  then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)  endend 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you forgot a "end" also it does not take into account raid vs party, this should work:


```

local InParty = GetNumGroupMembers()if InParty > 0 then    local groupType = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party"     for i=1, InParty do        local member = groupType..i        if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK"         and UnitThreatSituation(member,"target") ~= 3 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(34477),member)        end    endend 


```

----------


## botirk

So IsNotBehindTarget seems work for me again.

But I decided to use CastSpellByID and it gives stuck... I cant use ANY ability!

----------


## crystal_tech

> So IsNotBehindTarget seems work for me again.
> 
> But I decided to use CastSpellByID and it gives stuck... I cant use ANY ability!


thats due to the morphing of spellids you need to use 'CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(id), [Unitid or nil])' does the same thing as CastSpellbyID,

----------


## botirk

@crystal_tech 

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(id)) IS NOT GOOD SOLUTION!!! There are good amount of spells with same name in localized client (Russian one for example).

Please give me good solution to solve morphing.

----------


## crystal_tech

> @crystal_tech 
> 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(id)) IS NOT GOOD SOLUTION!!! There are good amount of spells with same name in localized client (Russian one for example).
> 
> Please give me good solution to solve morphing.


i don't follow, with CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(id)) it takes the ID of the spell and converts it to localized spellname.

eg:

CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(3044)) is the same as 

CastSpellByName("Arcane Shot")

but if your using a non English client it would be in your clients language.

it is using the id to cast just that its converting the id you input in to it to a spellname before hand.

----------


## botirk

> There are good amount of spells with same name


 *it takes the ID of the spell and converts it to localized spellname*

----------


## chumii

does anyone have offsets for ptr ? or is there any thread about it i cant find?

----------


## Kinkeh

> does anyone have offsets for ptr ? or is there any thread about it i cant find?


They used to be maintained but not anymore, mainly because of how often they are changed and the lack of build dumps released for them.

----------


## crystal_tech

> *it takes the ID of the spell and converts it to localized spellname*


another way to get around it is to use the root spellid of the morphed spell but you'll still have lock ups till you move your toon.

what spell is giving you trouble that shares the same name.

----------


## florian70

bonjour il y as t il des risque que wow détecte pqrotation ?svp

----------


## kuukuu

> bonjour il y as t il des risque que wow détecte pqrotation ?svp


There's always a risk of a bot being detected but the chance with PQR is pretty low. Not aware of anyone being banned specifically due to it personally.

----------


## florian70

> There's always a risk of a bot being detected but the chance with PQR is pretty low. Not aware of anyone being banned specifically due to it personally.


ok car je mes suis fait bannir alors que j avait wrobot et pqrotation en même temps donc je ne sait pas lequel a été détecter

----------


## kickmydog

*Updated*

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v25.zip

This includes a BM Cleave rotation for when you just want to keep beastcleave up but do single target damage on the main target.

Also I've included an auto misdirection when solo it goes on pet when in a group or raid it goes to the tank. Enjoy (paintpauller thanks for your assistance)

----------


## Guvnor

> *Updated*
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v25.zip
> 
> This includes a BM Cleave rotation for when you just want to keep beastcleave up but do single target damage on the main target.
> 
> Also I've included an auto misdirection when solo it goes on pet when in a group or raid it goes to the tank. Enjoy (paintpauller thanks for your assistance)


Thanks for all your hard work on this :-)

----------


## Jettand

Is there a working DK profile? Tried using Rubims and Imdasandmans.
They both used to work for me, not sure if it's the most recent patch or if it's just me.

I re-installed PQI, got the new Microsoft .Net Framework and made sure I had the latest Offsets.
Basically I can load profiles for every class but the DK, PQI shows [Not Loaded] when I have PQR up, and [PQR Ready] when I load any DK profile.

Thanks in advance for your help!  :Cool:

----------


## lostwalker

Kickmydog,

I've had an issue with Barrage not working on the last two updates. Am I missing something?

Thanks




> *Updated*
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v25.zip
> 
> This includes a BM Cleave rotation for when you just want to keep beastcleave up but do single target damage on the main target.
> 
> Also I've included an auto misdirection when solo it goes on pet when in a group or raid it goes to the tank. Enjoy (paintpauller thanks for your assistance)

----------


## kickmydog

> Kickmydog,
> 
> I've had an issue with Barrage not working on the last two updates. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


Probably, I have been using Barrage without any problems at all.
What talents?
what spec?
Are you holding down Right CTRL?
Did you have enough focus?

----------


## lostwalker

I tried it with both BM and Srv. Did a complete LFR as BM and never went off once. Did 3 BGs as Srv and never went off.

Talents BM = Crouching tiger, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, lynx, barrage
Talents Srv = Narrow escape, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, blink strike, barrage

I have the focus, because I can stop the rotation and click barrage manually and it will work

I did not hold down right control.

----------


## Kaylo

> I tried it with both BM and Srv. Did a complete LFR as BM and never went off once. Did 3 BGs as Srv and never went off.
> 
> Talents BM = Crouching tiger, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, lynx, barrage
> Talents Srv = Narrow escape, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, blink strike, barrage
> 
> I have the focus, because I can stop the rotation and click barrage manually and it will work
> 
> *I did not hold down right control*.


Hai, the key for barrage is right control as KMD said. It wont do it automatically like it used to. Which is good because its very situational when you want to use it. I like the change.
Next time you try it press and hold down right control and i'm sure it will do barrage for you.

----------


## Holobyte

> lol, i didn't mean your a beginner, its just the sites name and still has some good info that you may have missed.


It's all good, I didn't take it as if you meant that.  :Smile: 
The point is that I've already read all that. I'm just not sure if the tables really need optimization. Anyway, I have the weekend to test some stuff and will try to make a few optimizations here and there. Thanks for your input on updating frequency, I think that's the right place to start.

----------


## botirk

@crystal_tech

Morphing spells are giving me trouble:

1. Glyphed savage roar - I guess I will not able to use this spell with CastSpellByID, cause weak lua api
2. Cat form thrash - I cant find any WORKING spellID through wowhead...
3. Cat mangle - I can use mangle, but it causes stuck. Shred does not cause stuck.

----------


## Techz

> I tried it with both BM and Srv. Did a complete LFR as BM and never went off once. Did 3 BGs as Srv and never went off.
> 
> Talents BM = Crouching tiger, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, lynx, barrage
> Talents Srv = Narrow escape, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, blink strike, barrage
> 
> I have the focus, because I can stop the rotation and click barrage manually and it will work
> 
> I did not hold down right control.


Whats the best talent for PVE both specs? As i have for BM - Posthaste, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, Blink Strike, Glaive Toss
And for SV - Crouching tiger, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast,A Murder Of Crows, Glaive Toss

So are these the specs to have or is Glaive Toss no good anymore?

----------


## Tamrael

> Whats the best talent for PVE both specs? As i have for BM - Posthaste, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast, Blink Strike, Glaive Toss
> And for SV - Crouching tiger, silent shot, Aspect of ironhawk, dire beast,A Murder Of Crows, Glaive Toss
> 
> So are these the specs to have or is Glaive Toss no good anymore?


Glaive Toss for single-target with little to no add's

Barrage for multitarget

----------


## crystal_tech

> @crystal_tech
> 
> Morphing spells are giving me trouble:
> 
> 1. Glyphed savage roar - I guess I will not able to use this spell with CastSpellByID, cause weak lua api
> 2. Cat form thrash - I cant find any WORKING spellID through wowhead...
> 3. Cat mangle - I can use mangle, but it causes stuck. Shred does not cause stuck.



ids: thrash for cat = 106830, savage roar w/o glyph = 62071, savage roar with glyph = 127538, cat mangle = 33876

try these ids with CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(Id)) just to see if it fixes your problems.

and try running this in game:



```

/run for i=1,200000 do local f=FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID(i,"spell") if f then local n,id=GetSpellBookItemName(f,"spell"),select(2,GetSpellBookItemInfo(f,"spell")) local s=GetSpellInfo(id) s=n==s and " " or "\124cFF4FF763"..s print(id,n,s) end end 


```

it will print out spells and the ids and if its morphed it let ya know.

----------


## Jettand

> Is there a working DK profile? Tried using Rubims and Imdasandmans.
> They both used to work for me, not sure if it's the most recent patch or if it's just me.
> 
> I re-installed PQI, got the new Microsoft .Net Framework and made sure I had the latest Offsets.
> Basically I can load profiles for every class but the DK, PQI shows [Not Loaded] when I have PQR up, and [PQR Ready] when I load any DK profile.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


I've asked a few friends to try loading DK profiles and they get the same thing.
Assuming no DK profiles work, can someone smart confirm this or point me to a working profile? Thanks so much!

----------


## WWF

> I've asked a few friends to try loading DK profiles and they get the same thing.
> Assuming no DK profiles work, can someone smart confirm this or point me to a working profile? Thanks so much!


Buba's profile should work

----------


## Partykilla

```
function check(sp,unit)
   unit = unit or "target";
   spell = string.format("%s",sp)
   if GetSpellCooldown(spell)==0 and IsUsableSpell(spell) then 
      if SpellHasRange(spell)==1 then
         if IsSpellInRange(spell,unit)~=1 then
            return false
         end
      end
   else 
      return false
   end
   return true
end
```

Can anyone help me with this code, what am I doing wrong?
I want to use this for a rule of casting spells / abillitys!

----------


## botirk

Don't use "==" with in binary functions, which return two states (true or false, 1 or nil).
IsSpellInRange does not work with melee.
Do not cast spell by name. You just **** someone with different localization, cause they will not be able to use your work/ideas.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Don't use with in binary functions, which return two states (true or false, 1 or nil).
> IsSpellInRange does not work with melee.
> Do not cast spell by name. You just **** someone with different localization, cause they will not be able to use your work/ideas.


IsSpellInRange does to work with melee using it for my warrior with heroic strike,

if IsSpellInRange(78) == 1 then inRange = 1 else inRange = 0 end

----------


## kickmydog

*Updated*

KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v26.zip

paintpauller, has kindly updated the misdirection code.

----------


## kuukuu

> IsSpellInRange does to work with melee using it for my warrior with heroic strike,
> 
> if IsSpellInRange(7 == 1 then inRange = 1 else inRange = 0 end


I'm kinda getting the idea botirk doesn't have a clue what they're talking about half the time....

I use IsSpellInRange for my monk profiles with a melee ability too as well as using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spellid)) without any issues in localization.

----------


## Holobyte

> ```
> function check(sp,unit)
>    unit = unit or "target";
>    spell = string.format("%s",sp)
>    if GetSpellCooldown(spell)==0 and IsUsableSpell(spell) then 
>       if SpellHasRange(spell)==1 then
>          if IsSpellInRange(spell,unit)~=1 then
>             return false
>          end
> ...




```

spell = string.format("%s",sp) 


```

This line of code makes no sense to me. You are transforming an integer into a string representation of that integer and then you try to use this string on functions that are expecting either an integer or a spell name. 

Try this:


```

function check(sp, unit)    unit = unit or "target"    local spell = GetSpellInfo(sp)    if PQR_SpellAvailable(spell) then        if SpellHasRange(spell) == 1 then            if IsSpellInRange(spell, unit)~=1 then                return false            end        end    else        return false    end    return trueend 


```

But keep in mind that IsSpellInRange won't work most of the time.

----------


## Vogel81

Anyone else ahving the issue with the PTR saying that you are running the 64 bit client even though you have checked the 32 bit option?

----------


## zeromaster

Rename or delete the wow64.exe in your WOW public test realm folder and PQR will run!

P.S Anyone got the Offset for the PTR Raid Test today ?

----------


## Vinshom

*Feral PvP 5.3 that needs optimization*
This is a feral druid profile I have gathered and tweaked a little. Can someone fix it, it lags severely to where I have to restart. 

*https://code.google.com/p/roguepvp/d...q=#makechanges*

Thank you!!

----------


## chumii

> P.S Anyone got the Offset for the PTR Raid Test today ?


that would be awesome

----------


## chumii

> Is there a working DK profile? Tried using Rubims and Imdasandmans.
> They both used to work for me, not sure if it's the most recent patch or if it's just me.
> 
> I re-installed PQI, got the new Microsoft .Net Framework and made sure I had the latest Offsets.
> Basically I can load profiles for every class but the DK, PQI shows [Not Loaded] when I have PQR up, and [PQR Ready] when I load any DK profile.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Are you lvl 90? cause i think none of the dk profiles is working for <90.. when my dk was 87 i just edited the level check and it worked for me

----------


## botirk

@PartyKilla

sorry,but IsSpellInRange works, I forgot something  :Frown: 
also if you pass spellID instead of spellName, then localized versions gonna work well

----------


## Vogel81

> Rename or delete the wow64.exe in your WOW public test realm folder and PQR will run!
> 
> P.S Anyone got the Offset for the PTR Raid Test today ?


Awesome thanks. And yes... any PTR offsets? :P

----------


## CodeMyLife

> There's always a risk of a bot being detected but the chance with PQR is pretty low. Not aware of anyone being banned specifically due to it personally.


I totally agree on that. Nowaday what is risky is LCP detection wich refers to toon navigation. Never heard of anyone beign banned for using PQR. Only way I see would be by beign reported by other players in high ranking BGs using interrupts at 0% cast. This kind of behavior could get you reported.

Je suis d'accord avec Kuukuu. PQR tel qu'il est actuellement est pratiquement indétectable. La manière à la mode de détecter les bots est le LCP qui consiste à vérifier la navigation des joueurs et voir si ils repassent toujours au meme endroit. Le seul moyen de se faire ban sur PQR serait d'avoir l'interrupt à 0% en rated BG et te faire reporter. Autrement, la faute est celle du bot, c'est certain.

----------


## Sacred

Offsets for 5.4.0.17161 *PTR*.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3afwh9mtr...sets_17161.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>17161</CurrentWoWVersion>  
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xD92E15</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xFD83A0</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xFD851D</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCBA6E8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xE7996E</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5ADC3</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x48377B</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xCADC10</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xFD8360</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## Nixo

> Offsets for 5.4.0.17161 *PTR*.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3afwh9mtr...sets_17161.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> 	<CurrentWoWVersion>17161</CurrentWoWVersion>  
> 	<WoWVersionOffset>0xD92E15</WoWVersionOffset>
> ...


Thanx alot really Great Job

----------


## chumii

sacred, you are my hero!

----------


## Hunterkris

> *Updated*
> 
> KMD_All_Hunter_Rotations_v26.zip
> 
> paintpauller, has kindly updated the misdirection code.


Its not casting Barrage or fevor as SV for me

----------


## CodeMyLife

> *Feral PvP 5.3 that needs optimization*
> This is a feral druid profile I have gathered and tweaked a little. Can someone fix it, it lags severely to where I have to restart. 
> 
> *https://code.google.com/p/roguepvp/d...q=#makechanges*
> 
> Thank you!!


Quickly looked to it on googlecode. Many PQR_UnitFacing() that would probly affect you. Really having issues using this function personally.

Edit : NM was looking to rogue profile.

----------


## woesel

got anyboddy good pvp/arena holy paladin profile because that one from bu_ba_911 is death

----------


## kickmydog

> Its not casting Barrage or fevor as SV for me


Hold down right CTRL

----------


## Holobyte

*Feature request*: It would be awesome to be able to programmatically set the ability's recast delay *property*. 

PS: Maybe there is a way to do this, since there's how to set the custom target via PQR_CustomTarget() and this function is not documented.

----------


## crystal_tech

reposting for reference, tired of trying to find it in the thread lol



```

QR Reference 2.1.5+*** Global Variables *** These global variables can be used/changed to suit your needs. Note that most of these will change back to their default values when a new rotation is started to ensure that a profile is running the way it's creator intended.PQR_RotationStarted -- true if a new rotation profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.PQR_InterruptStarted -- true if a new interrupt profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.PQR_SpellAvailableTime -- This is the time in seconds before a spell is off cooldown that PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) will consider a spell as available. The default value is 0.125 (125ms). If a spell has 125ms left on cooldown, it will be considered available and attempt to be casted.PQR_ResetMovementTime -- This is the time in seconds before you will be considered "not moving" after previously been considered moving by PQR_IsMoving(). Default value is 0.5.PQR_CustomTarget -- Sets a custom Target, you must set the target of the spell to custom in the drop down menu (only way i've gotten it to work)eg: PQR_CustomTarget = unitid*** General PQR Functions ***PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix]) --Prints to chat using the  prefix. Passing "text" a nil value will cause a Lua error.PQR_DebugP(text) -- Prints to chat using the  prefix ONLY when "Profile" debug level is turned on. Passing this a nil value will cause a lua error.PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spellID, itemID, secondsToDelay) -- NOTE: DelayList is cleared on rotation change. -- If the indicated spell/item is used but fails due to being on GCD, the rotation will delay for secondsToDelay seconds (default 1). If the cast is sucessful the rotation will automatically resume before the delay has finished. -- You should populate the list each time the rotation is started using the PQR_RotationStarted flag. See the example below for adding these 3 abilities: Example: if PQR_RotationStarted == true then PQR_RotationStarted = false PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) --Divine Shield PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) --Hand of Sacrifice PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) -- Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay) endPQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) -- Returns true if the selected ability is off cooldown. False otherwise. This takes into consideration the global variable PQR_SpellAvailableTime. Takes GCD into account.PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID) -- Returns true if the player is currently casting or channeling the indicated spell. Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the spell ID is simply translated to the spell name, and the current casting state is then compared to the spell name. If two spells share the same name, but different IDs, this will return true if the player is casting either spell.PQR_NotBehindTarget() -- Returns true if we have received a "Must be behind the target." red message in the last 3 seconds. Returns false otherwise. An example of using this would be a feral druid where you must be behind the target to shred. -- OBSOLETE, use PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")PQR_IsMoving(seconds) -- Returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. Returns false otherwise. -- Note that by default this function will return false once the player has been stationary for 1 second. This reset timer can be controlled by assigning a value to the variable "PQR_ResetMovementTime." For example, to change the reset time to 0.5 seconds, you would use "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" somewhere near the top of your rotation. This variable is global, and will effect all instances of PQR_IsMoving() in your rotation. Note that changing from one rotation to another will reset this value to 1.0.PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds]) -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise. -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) & UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter) -- Returns: name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId -- Note that this function is simply a version of UnitBuff() and UnitDebuff() that accept a spell ID instead of a spell name. This is to ease the pains of multiple language localizations. -- Filter: This parameter can be any of "HELPFUL", "HARMFUL", "PLAYER", "RAID", "CANCELABLE", "NOT_CANCELABLE". You can also specify several filters separated by a | or space character to chain multiple filters together (e.g. "HELPFUL|RAID" or "HELPFUL RAID" == helpful buffs that you can cast on your raid). You can, for example, use the "PLAYER" filter when checking to make sure the unit has your Bane of Agony on it, and not another Warlocks. -- An example, UnitDebuff("target", "Forbearance") would only work on an english client. On a spanish client, you would need to use UnitDebuff("target", "Abstinencia") to check for a Forbearance debuff. To simplify this, you can now use: UnitDebuff("target", 25771) (which is the spell ID for Forbearance) to check for the debuff and be guarenteed it will work on all clients. -- Note that the spell ID you provide will simply be translated into the spell name and used in a UnitBuff or Debuff function. If two spells share the same name, but different spell IDs, they will both return true. -- If you use EXACT filter, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT" Example: UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID) -- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees) -- Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180. Examples: PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") --Is the player facing the target? PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") --Is the player behind the target? PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") -- Is the player facing the boss1 unit? It also accepts GUIDs, so: PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) -- Same as above "behind" example.PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2) -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitIDPQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun) -- Loads the lua file specified. Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.PQR_StopRotation() -- Stops the currently running rotation (automatic mode only)PQR_DelayRotation(seconds) -- Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1).PQR_SwapRotation(rotationName or rotationNumber[, setRotation]) -- Switches the currently running rotation to another rotation. If changing by name use the full rotation name as seen in the PQR window (example: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") .) If swapping by number you can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1). Returns true if the swap was successful, false otherwise. You do NOT need to have the rotation selected in PQR when changing by name.PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds]) -- returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)*** Interrupt Functions ***PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName) -- Returns true/false based on if a spell is on the interrupt list on the Settings form or has been added via PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName).PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted)PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName) -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted) 


```

----------


## momo1029

anyone using mentall'y mage profile ?
i have a problem with the lua error ( not many ppl viewing mentally's profile thread, so i post here for some help  :Frown:  )

i have pqi and updated profile from ratation
playing mage
it pops up everytime when a mob die

[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:425: attempt to get length of global 'dotTracker' (a nil value)

----------


## Holobyte

> reposting for reference, tired of trying to find it in the thread lol


Add PQR_CustomTarget() to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

> anyone using mentall'y mage profile ?
> i have a problem with the lua error ( not many ppl viewing mentally's profile thread, so i post here for some help  )
> 
> i have pqi and updated profile from ratation
> playing mage
> it pops up everytime when a mob die
> 
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:425: attempt to get length of global 'dotTracker' (a nil value)


Mentally has had a lot of things going on and is working on a major overhaul of both fire and frost profiles. See if someone in her thread has a specific fix but it might be a situation where you have to wait until the profile is fixed/updated. I know that's not the best answer BUT There is some relief in the form of the community profiles link. Check there (link below) for some options to use until Mentally has had a chance to get hers fixed.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## kuukuu

> anyone using mentall'y mage profile ?
> i have a problem with the lua error ( not many ppl viewing mentally's profile thread, so i post here for some help  )
> 
> i have pqi and updated profile from ratation
> playing mage
> it pops up everytime when a mob die
> 
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:425: attempt to get length of global 'dotTracker' (a nil value)


Judging by the single line error you posted, it's attempting to check a variable called "dotTracker" and looking for a value, but instead it's returning nil, likely due to the mob being dead and not having any dots on it? Not sure why it has the "------------------------------------" string though, that looks more like a comment line to me...

----------


## Holobyte

> Judging by the single line error you posted, it's attempting to check a variable called "dotTracker" and looking for a value, but instead it's returning nil, likely due to the mob being dead and not having any dots on it? Not sure why it has the "------------------------------------" string though, that looks more like a comment line to me...


About the "-------------------------------" string, it's most likely the first line of code of the ability that raised the exception. It has something to do with the way Xelper found to execute each ability, it seems to deal with each ability as if it were a single line of code. It simply can't show the exact line that caused the error, which makes debugging way harder, but I guess we will have to live with it.

----------


## G0tha

Can anyone upload me pqr versions 2.1.5 - 2.2.0 I created multiple profiles for patch 4.3.4 (arena tournament/Molten WoW). 2.2.2 seems not working for 4.3.4 clients. I used to 2.1.3 beta version. I ve been searching those versions for more than 4 hours without succes. My problem is 2.2.2 doesn't work (freezes pqr client window) but i need 2.1.5+ for working PQR_UnitFacing function. In 2.1.3 beta it returns true only once. And no, i don't wanna use the old PQR_NotBehindTarget functions  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weird0

something weird just happened to me it could be simply coincidence and it may be nothing but i got a error that i never before had while starting wow as usual via the launcher i cant get any pqr profile to work since today. i tried several things from disabling all addons except pqi or having em all run also restarting the client several times to just use /rl ingame nothing helped. then out of the blue i started getting this error




starting wow directly via the wow.exe fixed this issue. and all is working. but im just curious if someone that has a bigger understanding of all that number wizardry knows what this error means  :Big Grin:

----------


## momo1029

i have that error everytime when i logout of wow

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xarathes

Hello, im having a problem with my destruction warlock. Everytime I click alt x to enable the single target rotation it says that it has been enabled but nothing seems to happen. Can i get any help with this please?

----------


## tuwhittuwoo

it would be so good if we could make rotations for PQR the way we can make rotations in RotationBuilder :-<

----------


## WWF

> On Thursday, July 11, we will continue testing raid encounters in the Siege of Orgrimmar raid.





> Build 17169 will be deployed to the PTR realms soon.


I hope to see the new offsets at the right time. ^^ 
need to test new ww monk mastery.

----------


## crystal_tech

> it would be so good if we could make rotations for PQR the way we can make rotations in RotationBuilder :-<


and limit what pqr can do?

----------


## CodeMyLife

Not that hard to learn Lua.. Theres so many guides and informations all over the place.. Coding PQR is fun like is right now Imho. I agree with crystal_tech the possibilities within PQR right now are endless...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hello, im having a problem with my destruction warlock. Everytime I click alt x to enable the single target rotation it says that it has been enabled but nothing seems to happen. Can i get any help with this please?


To start with it would help if you mentioned which profile you were using, by whom and so on. Also, most profiles need you to enter combat before executing rotation.

----------


## Sacred

Offsets for 5.4.0.17169 *PTR*.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lr6ijehspw...sets_17169.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17169</CurrentWoWVersion>   
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xD93F25</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xFD9768</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xFD98E5</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCBB7F8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xE7ACC6</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5AD45</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x485326</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xCAED18</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xFD9728</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## tuwhittuwoo

> and limit what pqr can do?


perhaps i should have been clearer. just saying that a rotation-making gui would make pqr a lot more accessible to the whole host of people who know rotations and how classes work, but dont have the time to learn lua. the people who know lua would still be able to code the more complicated/cool stuff in lua, therefore not limiting what pqr can do.

----------


## Xarathes

Using a profile made by Xelper. In combat and out of combat, it won't work.

----------


## Gabbz

> Using a profile made by Xelper. In combat and out of combat, it won't work.


Xelpers profiles have not been updated for some time. If its RET you want then CodeMyLife is the one i am using.

----------


## Nixo

> Offsets for 5.4.0.17169 *PTR*.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lr6ijehspw...sets_17169.xml
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>17169</CurrentWoWVersion>   
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xD93F25</WoWVersionOffset> 
> ...


Great Job , Thanx  :Smile:

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

no matter what i do i cannot get ptr to launch in 32bit, i have tried everything. has a 64bit version of pqr been released as yet? and would anyone know why my ptr client wont launch as 32bit? i have restored all defaults, i have ticked the 32bit option on the laucher. extremely puzzled.

thanks in advance

----------


## n1ce0n3

hey guys, i need some help from an experienced pqr user (decently experienced, cuz im not).
it won't take longer than 5 minutes.
please add me on skype n1ce0n3 to talk. thanks

----------


## kuukuu

> no matter what i do i cannot get ptr to launch in 32bit, i have tried everything. has a 64bit version of pqr been released as yet? and would anyone know why my ptr client wont launch as 32bit? i have restored all defaults, i have ticked the 32bit option on the laucher. extremely puzzled.
> 
> thanks in advance


Did you delete the 64 bit version? Otherwise it will only load in 64bit and nope, no 64 bit pqr is likely ever going to be created as Xelper has said a few times now.

----------


## Dimonoff

how to make PQI work for PTR ?

----------


## cpowroks

Wait for an update or fix the, Im guessing, API changes that happened in 5.4

----------


## cpowroks

Heres PQI for the PTR, just deleted some dump division by zero code and it works.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0for%20PTR.zip

----------


## Dimonoff

works fine! GJ

----------


## pet4rdo

PQR x64!!! PRIORITY!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

> PQR x64!!! PRIORITY!!


Not really, I've seen no real difference between x64 and x86 versions of WoW, not to mention the x64 offsets are not actively researched by OC members.

----------


## Narami

Hi, I'm somewhat new to LUA coding and I'm currently trying to add monk interrupt into the interrupt documents as it isn't included when I download for some reason. I added
elseif playerClass == &amp;quot;MONK&amp;quot; then return 116705
But that doesn't seem to be doing the trick. What else do I need to do to get my monk interrupting.

P.S. I am using Alt+C and it is set to interrupt all spells.

----------


## Subversor

Is there a version of PQR currently available for the PTR? Or is it possible to find the offsets myself for the PTR?
My guild is interested in playtesting the new raid but with myself in an offspec, which I can't play very well at all without this program's help...
thanks for any replies.

Edit: Offsets for current build were on previous page, never mind.

----------


## WWF

> Build 17191 has been deployed to the PTR realms.


*Sacred* I believe in you. xD

----------


## fragnot

Why cant i find a Death Knight frost PvE rotation for WoW 5.3 ? :-((

----------


## anglinruby

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Why cant i find a Death Knight frost PvE rotation for WoW 5.3 ? :-((


Because you dont look hard enough

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## js1974

Anyone have any luck with the new PTR offsets? Mine keep crashing definitely messed something up when getting them.

----------


## cukiemunster

Just curious if anyone is able to use PQR on any private servers, and if so which ones.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## muffin man

@cukiemunster 
well i think most private severs use custom loaders, in order to make pqr to work you need the offsets, iv ben trying to ask people here on how to fine them but i can get a straight answer. 
i play on ptr and the game patches atlest once a week. if anyone can tell me how or what i need to fine these offsets, ill help post them up as they go.

----------


## js1974

> @cukiemunster 
> well i think most private severs use custom loaders, in order to make pqr to work you need the offsets, iv ben trying to ask people here on how to fine them but i can get a straight answer. 
> i play on ptr and the game patches atlest once a week. if anyone can tell me how or what i need to fine these offsets, ill help post them up as they go.


It can be a little tricky, I'll see if I can find the post that was made for how to find them.

Found the post where he explains what is needed but outside of that can't find a real tutorial.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904 ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

----------


## xLegendx

Please fix LoS !!!

----------


## CaptnHaddock

can i use UnitCastingInfo for an instant cast like death coil? 

trying to vanish coil but i cant make it work..

----------


## Maxitor

> can i use UnitCastingInfo for an instant cast like death coil? 
> 
> trying to vanish coil but i cant make it work..


I would scan the combat log for mortal coil cast instead and hope for a better connection than your opponent  :Smile:

----------


## Partykilla

Hey guys! Can I have a little help? =P
I would like to cast 85288/[Raging Blow] ONLY when I have 2 stacks of "buffs" 131116/[Raging Blow!]
How would I do this? =)


---Edit:
I managed it. ty anyways

----------


## finish

im not at home, but this should work




> Hey guys! Can I have a little help? =P
> I would like to cast 85288/[Raging Blow] ONLY when I have 2 stacks of "buffs" 131116/[Raging Blow!]
> How would I do this? =)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local _, _, _, rbStack = UnitBuffID( "player", 131116)
> 
> ...

----------


## Dimonoff

How to check that mouseover is not my current target?

----------


## tobmaps

> How to check that mouseover is not my current target?




```
if not UnitIsUnit("mouseover","target") then return true else return false
```

ten chars.

----------


## crystal_tech

> ```
> if not UnitIsUnit("mouseover","target") then return true else return false
> ```
> 
> ten chars.


forgot the last end

----------


## WWF

> Friday, July 19
> 
> Spoils of Pandaria - 10 Player Normal
> 10:30 PDT (13:30 EDT, 19:30 CEST)
> 
> Thok the Bloodthirsty* - 10 Player Normal
> 16:00 PDT (19:00 EDT, 01:00 CEST)


need offsets!

ClearFocus(), ClearTarget(), RunMacro, RunMacroText, CastSpellByID(), CastSpellByName() now got "protected" status. (wowprogramming.com)
But on live servers it still works. Is it data from the PTR?

----------


## js1974

At this point would probably donate for some PTR offsets need to do some testing can't figure it out myself so definitely fine with helping someone that wants to, PM me.

----------


## crystal_tech

> need offsets!
> 
> ClearFocus(), ClearTarget(), RunMacro, RunMacroText, CastSpellByID(), CastSpellByName() now got "protected" status. (wowprogramming.com)
> But on live servers it still works. Is it data from the PTR?


they've been protected for awhile now, just need updated offsets

----------


## nertman

> need offsets!
> 
> ClearFocus(), ClearTarget(), RunMacro, RunMacroText, CastSpellByID(), CastSpellByName() now got "protected" status. (wowprogramming.com)
> But on live servers it still works. Is it data from the PTR?


17205 is current version of posting this of PTR

----------


## WWF

> 17205 is current version of posting this of PTR


I know, but i have no 17205 offsets for testing. =\

----------


## chumii

+2 rep for ptr offsets! please please anyone, need to test raid  :Big Grin:

----------


## nertman

Would also love PTR 17205 offsets
i was reading the guide posted on page 320 or something on how to get offsets and let me tell you it's all over the place however i got cheat engine and ida if anyone has a more direct guide it would be much appreciated

collection of guides to get offsets:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2771119
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2151783
-- http://www.hex-rays.com/products/ida/index.shtml
-- http://www.cheatengine.org/


```
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17205</CurrentWoWVersion>   
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9BDD5</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xFE1CA0</PlayerName>
```

----------


## cassrgs

Hello there
People already asked that and i know there is other advantages we can code on pqr that ovale dont consider, But is there a way to make pqr use the main attack that shows on ovale as rotation?

----------


## cpowroks

Heres the PTR 17205 offsets.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip

----------


## asaphelps

> Heres the PTR 17205 offsets.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip


Here is the copy and paste



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17205</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9BDD5</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xFE1CA0</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xFE1E1D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC3658</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xE831E6</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A74F</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...

----------


## imdasandman

> Heres the PTR 17205 offsets.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip


Ty sir. I will try to work on some dk things here in a bit. Most notably the unholy 4pc that increases the duration of super Timmy per death coil casted.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Nov17

This is the old interrupt code from failroad:



```
--Pum--
	if cdRemains(6552) == 0
		and rangeCheck(6552,castingTarget) == true
		and ( PQR_IsOnInterruptList(cName) ~= nil or PQR_IsInterruptAll() ~= nil )
		and currentPercent &amp;gt;= intPctDelay
			then
			_castSpell(6552,castingTarget)
			PQR_DelayRotation(.5)
		end
```

I am modifying the interrupt list all the time. For example I want to interrupt dominate mind manually so I deleted it from the interrupt list.
Yet the profile interrupts dominate mind the whole efing time :S

Interrupt all box is not checked. And I never load xelper's or anyone elses interrupt rotation.

What could possibly be the reason it interrupts dominate mind?

----------


## cassrgs

> You may be setting a variable/function name that is being used by an addon or protected Blizzard code. If you do this you taint the execution path of the PQR code and it will not run. Check variable names and make sure they are unique. 
> 
> EDIT: Also, don't try to set any variable values from the chat.


Is there a way to dump or list the variables used by an addon to check if im not using the same variable names? or to use their values on pqr?

----------


## map1000

My PQR just crashed. I ran the PQR updater, and got a new login box, one that offers the opportunity to donate money, via Paypal, for the great work on PQR. However, as soon as I tried to enable PQR in the game using Alt-X, PQR crashed again.  :Frown: 


Edit: I just relaunched the game using the new PQR launch box, and can enable PQR now.  :Smile:

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Is anyone having problems with PQR randomly making the game freeze on the release?

----------


## Vinshom

I still have failroad and bggree profiles, I was wondering why these two profiles stopped working,any insight of warriors changes? I am trying to revive them for a friend who purchased them. Where are u Failorad? Come on dude and start a new page plz...

----------


## CodeMyLife

> This is the old interrupt code from failroad:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --Pum--
> 	if cdRemains(6552) == 0
> 		and rangeCheck(6552,castingTarget) == true
> 		and ( PQR_IsOnInterruptList(cName) ~= nil or PQR_IsInterruptAll() ~= nil )
> ...


Try it with the less codes you need. Something like this.



```
--Pum--
	if cdRemains(6552) == 0
		and rangeCheck(6552,castingTarget)
		and PQR_IsOnInterruptList(cName) ~= nil 
		and currentPercent >= intPctDelay
			then
			_castSpell(6552,castingTarget)
		end
```

If you do not use interruptall dont keep it.
Also make sure your returns are correct values. When targetting someone casting type in chat 
/run print(castingTarget) 
Test your values and make sure you are looking for correct values. ~= nil will not detect any difference between 0 and 1 and such.
Do that everytime you want to make sure your vars are returned correctly.

Hope this helps. Btw didnt test code, am on my iPhone in vacations!! Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## manymaxx

yes Ballers I have this problem with the cute rogue profile, and Vinshom rogue pvp profile;but all the other profiles work well

----------


## kuukuu

> I still have failroad and bggree profiles, I was wondering why these two profiles stopped working,any insight of warriors changes? I am trying to revive them for a friend who purchased them. Where are u Failorad? Come on dude and start a new page plz...


Failroad/Bgreen was banned from OC for being a giant douche multiple times, he's not going to be updating those profiles. At least not anywhere on OC.

----------


## Vinshom

> Failroad/Bgreen was banned from OC for being a giant douche multiple times, he's not going to be updating those profiles. At least not anywhere on OC.


Yeah I saw that, I am asking Failroad to start new life here in OC, I am sure things will work out for him. I hope he reads this.

----------


## kuukuu

> Yeah I saw that, I am asking Failroad to start new life here in OC, I am sure things will work out for him. I hope he reads this.


I hope not....took forever to get rid of the little troll and OC is a much better place with him not being here. And it's not like his profiles were anything special, anybody that knows lua could make the same thing.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I hope not....took forever to get rid of the little troll and OC is a much better place with him not being here. And it's not like his profiles were anything special, anybody that knows lua could make the same thing.


If it can be of any interest to anyone i am gonna post a warrior protection rotation soon and I will make it work for Fury also. I should have the prot released by the end of next week have already a couple testers using it. Fury, i'd say 2-3 weeks. Keep in touch  :Big Grin: 

I will need someone that know the ins and outs of fury to help me fine tuning this. PM me if you want to contribute!!

Edit : Well I'm gonna ask Ghostcore actually but if you have suggestions of secific things for fury, if you ask it you probably will get it!

----------


## lukec2000

update the bot + my offsets been off wow for around a month but it cannot seem to find the game to load to ? Any ideas please thanks!

----------


## Batman94

Is there anyway of making pqr less laggy for world of warrcraft, I have tried many different profiles and it is all the same. I get about 10 fps drop which is like from 140 to 120-130ish but it feels really unsmooth I have tried v sync and stuff but no difference its when I activate pqr makes wow seem really unsmooth even with good fps. Running 32bit with directx 11 and running it on all 4 cores (affinity)

----------


## crystal_tech

> update the bot + my offsets been off wow for around a month but it cannot seem to find the game to load to ? Any ideas please thanks!


works for me.




> Is there anyway of making pqr less laggy for world of warrcraft, I have tried many different profiles and it is all the same. I get about 10 fps drop which is like from 140 to 120-130ish but it feels really unsmooth I have tried v sync and stuff but no difference its when I activate pqr makes wow seem really unsmooth even with good fps. Running 32bit with directx 11 and running it on all 4 cores (affinity)


might be an addon your using not pqr, try running it without any addonsjust too see if thats the case, if not then its in the profiles themselves, there some api that pqr uses that can be buggy and cause issues mainly distance checks and if your behind the target.

----------


## Gargamelus

> If it can be of any interest to anyone i am gonna post a warrior protection rotation soon and I will make it work for Fury also. I should have the prot released by the end of next week have already a couple testers using it. Fury, i'd say 2-3 weeks. Keep in touch 
> 
> I will need someone that know the ins and outs of fury to help me fine tuning this. PM me if you want to contribute!!
> 
> Edit : Well I'm gonna ask Ghostcore actually but if you have suggestions of secific things for fury, if you ask it you probably will get it!


Awesome news. really need an upgrade to my old fury profile. thanx a lot  :Smile: )

----------


## jackus

I got a working version of Bgreen/failroad War profile. But when the new patch hits someone needs to fix it for the Shield wall, spellreflect and Shattering throw

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zwz2ix

--Keybinds
shatterKey = IsRightAltKeyDown()
heroicLeapKey = IsLeftControlKeyDown()
bannerKey = IsLeftAltKeyDown()
-- = IsRightShiftKeyDown()
-- = IsRightControlKeyDown()
pauseKey = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
tierFourKey = IsMouseButtonDown(3) --When you push down the scroll button on mouse(usually)
burstKey = IsMouseButtonDown(4) --MouseButton4 depends on mouse
ccKey = IsMouseButtonDown(5) --MouseButton5 depends on mouse

----------


## asapmao

Edit : Nvm fixed - 10chars

----------


## Bananaman367

Edit : Nvm fixed - 10chars

----------


## kevinnash79

is there a working ptr pqr atm?

----------


## emulcube

help me. error.T.T

for i=1,4 do
local bossCheck = "boss"..i	
if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)
if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck.."target", "player") then 
local SpellInfo = {135251, 134366, 133765}
for i=1,#SpellInfo do 
local SpellName = GetSpellInfo(SpellInfo)
if bossCasting and bossCasting == SpellName then
TargetUnit(bossCheck)
end
end
end
end
end

----------


## rootlsuer

> Is there anyway of making pqr less laggy for world of warrcraft, I have tried many different profiles and it is all the same. I get about 10 fps drop which is like from 140 to 120-130ish but it feels really unsmooth I have tried v sync and stuff but no difference its when I activate pqr makes wow seem really unsmooth even with good fps. Running 32bit with directx 11 and running it on all 4 cores (affinity)


are you heal/tank/dps? pvp or pve? what delay setting are you using? depending on the speed of my computer i usually dps at around 20ms and heal 25s at 150-250ms. if I go faster on 25s healing my frames will drop below 10fps -20ms in a 25 would prolly get me to 1fps on a amd fx-8120 w/ dual 7770 2gb on sabertooth 990fx w/ hyperx ssds. though i don't think it's gfx cos enabling crossfire does nothing (i usualyl run w/ it off and have the other card power used for multitasking).

----------


## CodeMyLife

> help me. error.T.T
> 
> for i=1,4 do
> local bossCheck = "boss"..i	
> if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
> local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)
> if UnitIsUnit(bossCheck.."target", "player") then 
> local SpellInfo = {135251, 134366, 133765}
> for i=1,#SpellInfo do 
> ...


You are trying to do a double iteration and using the same var. Try : 

for j = 1, #SpellInfo do
local SpellName = GetSpellInfo(SpellInfo[j])

Thats what I notice at first glance. Am on my iPhone sorry code isnt as cute and easy to read  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Is there anyway of making pqr less laggy for world of warrcraft, I have tried many different profiles and it is all the same. I get about 10 fps drop which is like from 140 to 120-130ish but it feels really unsmooth I have tried v sync and stuff but no difference its when I activate pqr makes wow seem really unsmooth even with good fps. Running 32bit with directx 11 and running it on all 4 cores (affinity)


It is not PQR "lagging", it is the profiles.

If you still really think it is PQR, make a new blank Profile with one ability, add it to a rotation and enable it.

Chances are it won't lag, if it does one of your addons _may_ be interfering with it.

----------


## wedova14

hi, just a question

what is the best program for a top notch pvp profile? pqr or honorbuddy?

waiting for coders replies

----------


## CodeMyLife

> hi, just a question
> 
> what is the best program for a top notch pvp profile? pqr or honorbuddy?
> 
> waiting for coders replies


PQR can do almost as much as HB. The only thing that is not supported is fully automated mouseover stuff like traps, leaps... The rest all can be coded into PQR so... PQR is lighter and do the same job and to me it seems way more easy to modify for the user that want to learn a bit and tailor his stuff himself. 

The dev can develop nice PQI interface for users and everyone like the way PQI is an in-game addon that allow lots of customization.

PQR will take less ressources. Do the same job. All that will matter in fact will be wich one is the best by how the coder did it and how you can get comfortable with it.

Both are almost equally efficient.

----------


## Partykilla

Patch 5.4: Proving Grounds seems to be an epic way to dev PQR profiles <3

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah, Im looking forward going in there for endless achievement ^^

----------


## wedova14

> PQR can do almost as much as HB. The only thing that is not supported is fully automated mouseover stuff like traps, leaps... The rest all can be coded into PQR so... PQR is lighter and do the same job and to me it seems way more easy to modify for the user that want to learn a bit and tailor his stuff himself. 
> 
> The dev can develop nice PQI interface for users and everyone like the way PQI is an in-game addon that allow lots of customization.
> 
> PQR will take less ressources. Do the same job. All that will matter in fact will be wich one is the best by how the coder did it and how you can get comfortable with it.
> 
> Both are almost equally efficient.


hi and thanks for your reply  :Smile: 

what about latency, which one is the fastest? i heard that pqr is 20ms and honorbuddy is 100ms for the best paid pvp profiles? as i have 10ms in the game, i would like to get the fastest

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just pull down the latency to 20ms in the PQR-settings, it should do you best considering your MS and IIRC you cant go lower than 20ms in the PQR-settings.

----------


## cokx

Honorbuddy is faster than PQR if coded correctly. One runthroug with HB happens every Frame, so if you have very good frames lets say 90 you have every 11ms one check.

If you set your PQR check to 20ms, you need atleast 50fps to gain its full potential


PQR is much more user friendly, even for ppl that dont know anything about coding. 
Both tools are awesome and have their pros and cons.
If you want fast success and a safe hack then you should use PQR
But PQR has problems with LoS, and cant simulate at its current state the mouse world positioning + it is blind, but its very powerfull
HB is really hard to code (compared to PQR), you need to know C# + HB Api + WoW Api and in my opinion its not as secure as PQR
But the results are better if well coded because it could see everything (LoS, all units around you, you can move,...)

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Honorbuddy is faster than PQR if coded correctly. One runthroug with HB happens every Frame, so if you have very good frames lets say 90 you have every 11ms one check.
> 
> If you set your PQR check to 20ms, you need atleast 50fps to gain its full potential
> 
> 
> PQR is much more user friendly, even for ppl that dont know anything about coding. 
> Both tools are awesome and have their pros and cons.
> If you want fast success and a safe hack then you should use PQR
> But PQR has problems with LoS, and cant simulate at its current state the mouse world positioning + it is blind, but its very powerfull
> ...


I totally agree to that. PQR is lighter, safer, way easier to code. Even with framelock in HB you would lose some FPS so kicking under 20ms isnt really happening at least with my machine. PQR is the way to go in my opinion and some coders do good PvP profiles. Cokx apparently is one of those so you should give a try to his stuff!

----------


## borham

Very nice job with PQR indeed! The interrupt bot is working just flawless for me, but when i run my DK rotation, it only cast Shield of bones (im playing 3.3.5) and just stops, not reporting any errors etc, what am i doing wrong? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## wedova14

Thank you very much for your comments, that's what I thought until now. To summarize, it is the quality of the profile that does everything.

To go further, in arena, I have at least 100 FPS. If I understand correctly, simply adjust PQR to 20ms for me to enjoy maximum whereas Honorbuddy, it depends entirely on the profile. For example, what do you think of Tuanha's profiles? They seem to have a good logic, but too heavy and from what I understand, he said to set it to 100ms but I do not know if this is the same shit as PQR.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Very nice job with PQR indeed! The interrupt bot is working just flawless for me, but when i run my DK rotation, it only cast Shield of bones (im playing 3.3.5) and just stops, not reporting any errors etc, what am i doing wrong? thanks


You are probably using a profile that was written for live servers, not 3.3.5 private servers.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Honorbuddy is faster than PQR if coded correctly. One runthroug with HB happens every Frame, so if you have very good frames lets say 90 you have every 11ms one check.
> 
> If you set your PQR check to 20ms, you need atleast 50fps to gain its full potential
> 
> 
> PQR is much more user friendly, even for ppl that dont know anything about coding. 
> Both tools are awesome and have their pros and cons.
> If you want fast success and a safe hack then you should use PQR
> But PQR has problems with LoS, and cant simulate at its current state the mouse world positioning + it is blind, but its very powerfull
> ...


A little confused by this, if run HB and PQR simultaneously, PQR will beat HB on spell casts every time.

The only downfall of PQR right now is spells that use reticles, but that is very minor. I have (2) 2k+ MW and a (1) 2k+ hunter running my profiles and I really don't see Healing Spheres or Trap placement getting me past 2.2k with their current comps.

----------


## Xcesiuss

> A little confused by this, if run HB and PQR simultaneously, PQR will beat HB on spell casts every time.
> 
> The only downfall of PQR right now is spells that use reticles, but that is very minor. I have (2) 2k+ MW and a (1) 2k+ hunter running my profiles and I really don't see Healing Spheres or Trap placement getting me past 2.2k with their current comps.



Hello,

I'm one of the PR(PureRotation) devs and some other routines like Death Vader,Shammy,YBMoP BT Rogue(free) with 100% framelock support, if added correctly with adding (!SpellManager.IsGlobalcooldown) HB runs smooth like PQR. The reason is HB doesn't seem to recognize globalcooldown properly, hence why the "spell lag" on some spells during execution. The entire routine most also be built on <Composites> rather than <If> and other stuff, you would also need cached units for proper AoE (Non-Laggy), it's not simple but it does it's job right. The reason why you want cached units is because within the framelock "Object-Manager" the one HB uses to scan for nearby units and such, would go <Ape-Shit> and really hurt your fps if turned Automatic Mode ON.
With cache object-manager only scans for nearbyunits once per execute of the rotation, which makes the AoE non-laggy.


From my prospective using HB with C# is easier than using PQR along with the coding that is..

Without Framelock HB would be slower than PQR even with proper coding.

----------


## healzzz

> Hello,
> 
> I'm one of the PR(PureRotation) devs and some other routines like Death Vader,Shammy,YBMoP BT Rogue(free) with 100% framelock support, if added correctly with adding (!SpellManager.IsGlobalcooldown) HB runs smooth like PQR. The reason is HB doesn't seem to recognize globalcooldown properly, hence why the "spell lag" on some spells during execution. The entire routine most also be built on <Composites> rather than <If> and other stuff, you would also need cached units for proper AoE (Non-Laggy), it's not simple but it does it's job right. The reason why you want cached units is because within the framelock "Object-Manager" the one HB uses to scan for nearby units and such, would go <Ape-Shit> and really hurt your fps if turned Automatic Mode ON.
> With cache object-manager only scans for nearbyunits once per execute of the rotation, which makes the AoE non-laggy.
> 
> 
> From my prospective using HB with C# is easier than using PQR along with the coding that is..
> 
> Without Framelock HB would be slower than PQR even with proper coding.


I think in the end all of this really boils down the profiles. I.e. Tuanha's Holy Paladin profile blows everything out of the water that any PQR profile currently has to offer
Looking at Mentally's Warlock Profile, that blows everything out of the water that HB profiles have to offer.

So, i'd say its very situational and there's really no valid argument to say "PQR is safer than HB".

----------


## cokx

its a bit more then placing traps or spheres.
with perfect LoS information you would gain dps/hps
if you could see all units around you, you would gain dps/support
with mesh file you could predict what other might do or what you can do. (one example, you are a healer and stand behind a pillar. The enemy warrior stands on the other side of the pillar, now you could calculate how much time he needs to be in melee range to interrupt you. So maybe you could cast 1 greater heal + 1 flash heal or cyclone the enemy healer first before topping yourself.)
You could create an external DB where your bots can communicate and create the best cc chain ect ect.

----------


## xerukm

Anyone have any luck running PQR in wine? been tryign to figure out it for the past few days, for me it just insta-crashes when launched.

----------


## kuukuu

> I think in the end all of this really boils down the profiles. I.e. Tuanha's Holy Paladin profile blows everything out of the water that any PQR profile currently has to offer
> Looking at Mentally's Warlock Profile, that blows everything out of the water that HB profiles have to offer.
> 
> So, i'd say its very situational and there's really no valid argument to say "PQR is safer than HB".


No valid argument that PQR is safer? There's no known bans using PQR, there's a lot of known bans using HB, especially recently... how is that not a valid argument? Unless you meant something else?

----------


## Partykilla

([PQR] Fury Warrior PvP 5.3)

As we speak, I am adding AoE rotation ->3 Target and 4+ Target
Please download and give me feedback

Thanks <3

----------


## alminhas

Hi,

Why PQR is using so much memory lately, in my pc the PQR process is using 800k almost as the WoW client!! something is happening here  :Frown:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hi,
> 
> Why PQR is using so much memory lately, in my pc the PQR process is using 800k almost as the WoW client!! something is happening here


Actually my wow is taking more like 800megs. Not sure but I cant see how PQR would be taking that much. Cannot load bites that doesnt exists so it does not make sense. You mean PQR is taking 800megs!? Pic or it didnt happen!

Regarding PQR vs HB banrate, HB bans come most of time from LCP detection and other players reports. That mean repetitive pathing. If we let a bot with a short profile go for hours, server side algorythm will see the most used path and if it doesnt look human it's flagged an investigated. 

I'm not sure if PQR is warden safe. HB is looking for warden and if it starts HB should hide. I think both have totally different uses and are safe as long as the user is using it right. Been using HB for more than 2 years personally and I love it. Never been banned/susp ever. I have a bot account that runs over 60h/week unattended(it's on a computer in a wardrobe and I VNC it from my main PC) and my guild and I never farm pots or feast. The bot is doing it for us.

HB is safe. Using HB is tricky.

----------


## leetspeaker

ptr 17227 offsets anyone?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Side topic question, and very general so I apologize.

For the last week, or so, I have been having a lot of issues with wow dc'ing/crashing while I am in raids with pqr running. It's only been lately and I have run the gammut of cutting off add-ons etc. If it doesn't dc it lags like all holy hell. Never had lag issues before (i5 ivy bridge intel, 16 gigs of ram, 256 gb SSD HD, Ghost 2GB dual vid card)

A. Has anyone else experienced this (there is no specific time frame or action as to when this occurs it's random)
B. If not I am more than open to suggestions via PM or whatever.

I don't want to junk up the thread, but since it only happens when I run PQR thought I would check here.  :Smile:  

note: i have yet to do a clean install of pqr

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Side topic question, and very general so I apologize.
> 
> For the last week, or so, I have been having a lot of issues with wow dc'ing/crashing while I am in raids with pqr running. It's only been lately and I have run the gammut of cutting off add-ons etc. If it doesn't dc it lags like all holy hell. Never had lag issues before (i5 ivy bridge intel, 16 gigs of ram, 256 gb SSD HD, Ghost 2GB dual vid card)
> 
> A. Has anyone else experienced this (there is no specific time frame or action as to when this occurs it's random)
> B. If not I am more than open to suggestions via PM or whatever.
> 
> I don't want to junk up the thread, but since it only happens when I run PQR thought I would check here.  
> 
> note: i have yet to do a clean install of pqr


I'd ask what profiles where you using!? And interrupts profiles!? PQR is a program that load scripts. If we dont know what script you are using its hard for us to figure what could be wrong. Using profiles with PQR_Unitfacing was doing this to me.

----------


## WWF

> Pic or it didnt happen!


It does happens sometimes. I wrote about this: high CPU (~50%, like wow) and MEMORY (~40-50%, like wow) usage. The latest stable version without this issues was 2.1.0.
There are no obvious reasons for this. It may just happen, but after a while everything will be fine again.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Side topic question, and very general so I apologize.
> 
> For the last week, or so, I have been having a lot of issues with wow dc'ing/crashing while I am in raids with pqr running. It's only been lately and I have run the gammut of cutting off add-ons etc. If it doesn't dc it lags like all holy hell. Never had lag issues before (i5 ivy bridge intel, 16 gigs of ram, 256 gb SSD HD, Ghost 2GB dual vid card)
> 
> A. Has anyone else experienced this (there is no specific time frame or action as to when this occurs it's random)
> B. If not I am more than open to suggestions via PM or whatever.
> 
> I don't want to junk up the thread, but since it only happens when I run PQR thought I would check here.  
> 
> note: i have yet to do a clean install of pqr


I actually posted about this same thing in cute's thread a couple days ago. Since it applies to PQR as well I'm going to post it here too



> It's odd that you mention your wow freezing. I have this happen to me at least once a night and I thought it was something wrong with my client. I am rarely online outside of raid times, abd I always have PQR running. But the same thing happens to me, entire window freezes and I get the pop-up error message that wow has stopped responding.
> If it happens mid fight and I get back in before I die I have to use HB, since PQR spits out errors if you enable this rotation after combat has started.


Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nilrem2004

I would just like to note that the story between HB and PQR and which is better cannot really be black and white. There are shades and most of shades are made by profile writers. PQR can process everything by FPS so if you have 100fps PQR can benefit. Problem is that you need to know how to write a profile and how to adjust PQR for that. I have a personal Affliction profile that only me and my friend are using which has been coded a bit differently (since it's in testing now) and it reacts on everything and shows everything faster than classic wow addons, in regards to procs,timers,spellcast monitors. So I think the whole this HB is faster or it can do 1 tick per FPS , well so can PQR. For the rest of the story except TuanHA I haven't found a decent HB profile yet, especially for warlock and more specifically for affliction, such a profile never existed for HB. Although I even offered to help about it but obviously profile developers for HB thought "we can handle it".
Enough about that lets move to ....what was the last thing I wanted to say... ah yes...awareness of units around you. PQR can do that also although it's kind of a workaround or to say "hack" but it's doable. I'm having my profile scanning all hostile targets around me and as soon as they are in range it dots them. Stuff works very nice. Detection of spellcasts of units around you is also possible and reaction is instantaneous. Only thing PQR right now lacks is LOS detection. So basically the discussion which one is better is pointless because 90% is on profile writers.
Just my 2 cents.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vitalic

Trailer for my upcoming Rogue PvP profile, including some original features  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Thanks CML I didn't specify and I am right there with you Cuk. When it doesn't dc it freezes for a few minutes and acts like it's going to dc.

I have been using Rep's Warrior Profile, Goog's Druid, Cute's Druid/Monk, Vach's Priest, Dead's Monk, Soap's Mage, CML's Pally. So it happens with all of them, so that seemed to be very odd, especially when they have all been running so well for so long. It's only been the past week to 10 days. ISP says it's not the modem/connection. So I am going to snag a new router and modem anyway (can't trust time warner yo) 

Thanks buds!

----------


## WWF

> ptr 17227 offsets anyone?


+1 ......................

----------


## healzzz

> No valid argument that PQR is safer? There's no known bans using PQR, there's a lot of known bans using HB, especially recently... how is that not a valid argument? Unless you meant something else?


Yea well, u gotta put things into perspective:

a) there are a LOT more people using HB
b) Nearly all bans of HB are related to BGbuddy, GatherBuddy and other "game automatization/afk" bots, not to CR

----------


## cassrgs

> +1 ......................


ptr offsets? +2 ^.^

----------


## Jimbo

> Thanks CML I didn't specify and I am right there with you Cuk. When it doesn't dc it freezes for a few minutes and acts like it's going to dc.
> 
> I have been using Rep's Warrior Profile, Goog's Druid, Cute's Druid/Monk, Vach's Priest, Dead's Monk, Soap's Mage, CML's Pally. So it happens with all of them, so that seemed to be very odd, especially when they have all been running so well for so long. It's only been the past week to 10 days. ISP says it's not the modem/connection. So I am going to snag a new router and modem anyway (can't trust time warner yo) 
> 
> Thanks buds!


The same thing happens to me. I use Soapbox's Windwalker, Kuukuu's Brewmaster and deadpanstiffy's mistweaver. For interrupts I use the default Xelper one or soapboxes one (which seems almost identical). The game will just simply freeze and WoW and PQR will say they're not responding. Most of the time I multibox, and only one of the games will freeze, usually the main. It only happens once or twice a day, so I've learned to live with it  :Smile:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thanks CML I didn't specify and I am right there with you Cuk. When it doesn't dc it freezes for a few minutes and acts like it's going to dc.
> 
> I have been using Rep's Warrior Profile, Goog's Druid, Cute's Druid/Monk, Vach's Priest, Dead's Monk, Soap's Mage, CML's Pally. So it happens with all of them, so that seemed to be very odd, especially when they have all been running so well for so long. It's only been the past week to 10 days. ISP says it's not the modem/connection. So I am going to snag a new router and modem anyway (can't trust time warner yo) 
> 
> Thanks buds!


Didnt play much since about 10 daus so I cant say in fact. This is very strange buddy. Going back home tomorrow I'll take a look into this! Is it worst with lots of targets!? Like does it happens to you solo or raiding tortos!? 

We need to find similarities. It might be related to some stuff. It looks like an unending lua loop. I can make you trigger unending loops that leads to crash so I guess it might happens at some points. We need to find what changed recently.

Anyways thanks for reporting bro!

----------


## cpowroks

> Trailer for my upcoming Rogue PvP profile, including some original features


I love combat readers that counter people its pretty funny. I made one for my rogue profile but never released it. pretty imba.


Also ill post the PTR offsets in a bit. just need to run it trough IDA. didn't realize there was a new build.

----------


## cpowroks

PTR 17227


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17227</CurrentWoWVersion>   
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9CF15</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xFE2EF8</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xFE3075</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC4798</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xE8442E</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A85F</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x489078</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xCA5250</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xDD7444</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...79/Offsets.zip

----------


## Battler624

Xelper why does your program stops working when i add it to the taskbar created by actual multiple monitors?

----------


## cassrgs

> PTR 17227
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>17227</CurrentWoWVersion>   
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9CF15</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xFE2EF8</PlayerName> 
> ...


Thank you very much ^.^

----------


## Maxitor

> I love combat readers that counter people its pretty funny. I made one for my rogue profile but never released it. pretty imba..


I wish they would work all the time. 

P.S. pro video

----------


## vitalic

> I love combat readers that counter people its pretty funny. I made one for my rogue profile but never released it. pretty imba.
> 
> 
> Also ill post the PTR offsets in a bit. just need to run it trough IDA. didn't realize there was a new build.


Yeh can do some cool stuff with it, most of the new utility bits I did like Spectral *****/Feign Death retargeting, Psyfiend target/kick is a result of this event system. The way my configuration works allows for a priority list for each spell, so for example if Cloak is on cooldown it will skip to the next spell in the list, the config table has grown pretty large over time (been working on this since mid Cata  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## Drinksbeer

CML you are good people, thank you buddy. I am also going to buy a new router today, just to try and eliminate all outside possibilities. This weekend I should be able to spend more time focusing on the issues instead of trying to pay attention to damn FUBAR heroic mechanics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cassrgs

anyone noticed something with unitdebuffid and unitbuff id on ptr? its seems its kinda broken

----------


## crystal_tech

> anyone noticed something with unitdebuffid and unitbuff id on ptr? its seems its kinda broken


its based on xelpers UnitID function in pqr, he'll prob need to update the program itself on patch to get it working again. UnitDis/Facing uses this function as well so they'll be broken as well

----------


## Dimonoff

Patch 5.4 PTR - Build 17247 :Mad:

----------


## Erikrsson

Anyone banned after using this one?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Anyone banned after using this one?


don't think anyone has ever been banned using PQR. its a very low chance and no one has ever made a report on it if they have been banned so far.



> Reserved thread - In case one day I try to develop profile


Get out of here you spam bot no one likes you! > :Frown:

----------


## imdasandman

> Trailer for my upcoming Rogue PvP profile, including some original features


looks badass man

----------


## Subversor

Which mistweaver profile is best?

Vachiusa or deadpanstiffy?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Subversor, no idea. Why dont you try them out and see for yourself? Its the best way  :Smile:

----------


## thenthelies

Any idea why my fresh PTR client WONT launch x84 version of WoW?

I checked 32bit client in launcher options and tried launching it manually via Wow.exe in the client folder, but it always, no matter what, launches 64bit WoW >.<

----------


## nilrem2004

> Any idea why my fresh PTR client WONT launch x84 version of WoW?
> 
> I checked 32bit client in launcher options and tried launching it manually via Wow.exe in the client folder, but it always, no matter what, launches 64bit WoW >.<


delete the 64 bit exe file and it will launch 32 bit.

----------


## thenthelies

> delete the 64 bit exe file and it will launch 32 bit.


cheers!!!!

----------


## Vogel81

> Trailer for my upcoming Rogue PvP profile, including some original features


Can't wait!

----------


## Vinshom

Hi, is there a way to to time canceling an ability such as Burning Rush. like 3 second and the profile will cancel the ability.

----------


## kuukuu

> Hi, is there a way to to time canceling an ability such as Burning Rush. like 3 second and the profile will cancel the ability.


Should be able to I would think. Just make a timer and when it hits 3 seconds, cancel the ability however it's cancelled? Same way we currently pool energy or such when an ability is about to come off cooldown should work fine I would think, but obviously I haven't done any testing to back it up.

----------


## Vinshom

> Should be able to I would think. Just make a timer and when it hits 3 seconds, cancel the ability however it's cancelled? Same way we currently pool energy or such when an ability is about to come off cooldown should work fine I would think, but obviously I haven't done any testing to back it up.


Thank you Kuukuu!!

----------


## jkleetz

Someone pointed me to this PQR bot and I tried it for a day ( I am very xped with coding ) and I was just wondering some things:

Is PQR able to do AoE casting automatically? Or keybind other things other than alt, control, shift, and mouse buttons? Is it able to reliably scan every enemy in a radius from a given unit? Is it able to do line of sight checking or reliable distance checking without errors or lag? Im not really sure what all the fuss is about with this PQR, it seems as though you can accomplish what PQR does with just a LUA unlocker.

Can someone please tell me what PQR does that a LUA unlocker cant?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Someone pointed me to this PQR bot and I tried it for a day ( I am very xped with coding ) and I was just wondering some things:
> 
> Is PQR able to do AoE casting automatically? Or keybind other things other than alt, control, shift, and mouse buttons? Is it able to reliably scan every enemy in a radius from a given unit? Is it able to do line of sight checking or reliable distance checking without errors or lag? Im not really sure what all the fuss is about with this PQR, it seems as though you can accomplish what PQR does with just a LUA unlocker.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what PQR does that a LUA unlocker cant?


if by AoE casting automatically you think of positioning mouse over a desired target then no. You have to position yourself and then aoe can be casted on mouseover with a keybind. For now there is no way to keybind other keys than shift, alt, control but you can use ingame macros and keybind them to any key and make PQR respond to that, so it's a kind of a workaround and I must say it works very nice. Scanning enemy is possible but not in PQR itself, you have to be a bit creative about it  :Big Grin: . LOS is a major issue as it's being throtthled on a 3 sec basis, meaninig you can run 1 LOS check in 3 secs with PQR_IsOutOfSight(). you can check more at PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki . And as for last, PQR is managing your abilities, recast delays, follows the rotation list etc.... while Lua Unlocker well....only unlocks  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrBrain1

why there are no petbattle profiles out yet, i think it would be a very good use to the community.

----------


## jkleetz

> if by AoE casting automatically you think of positioning mouse over a desired target then no. You have to position yourself and then aoe can be casted on mouseover with a keybind. For now there is no way to keybind other keys than shift, alt, control but you can use ingame macros and keybind them to any key and make PQR respond to that, so it's a kind of a workaround and I must say it works very nice. Scanning enemy is possible but not in PQR itself, you have to be a bit creative about it . LOS is a major issue as it's being throtthled on a 3 sec basis, meaninig you can run 1 LOS check in 3 secs with PQR_IsOutOfSight(). you can check more at PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki . And as for last, PQR is managing your abilities, recast delays, follows the rotation list etc.... while Lua Unlocker well....only unlocks


Oh, well with a lua unlocker i can just write my own custom addon to do all the things youre saying (recast delays, rotation) i think i can just stick to what i was doing. Thanks for the info.

I guess the PQR is more for the GUI and not actual functionality.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> why there are no petbattle profiles out yet, i think it would be a very good use to the community.


Codemylife has a pet battle-profile, check the bots maps and profiles section. I think he has released it.

----------


## vitalic

> Oh, well with a lua unlocker i can just write my own custom addon to do all the things youre saying (recast delays, rotation) i think i can just stick to what i was doing. Thanks for the info.
> 
> I guess the PQR is more for the GUI and not actual functionality.


It's blatantly obvious what it does. The fact you even need to ask makes me wonder if you are as brilliant as your smug attitude tries to imply. It's a convenient wrapper for LUA execution which provides a solid API plus flexibility in terms of managing multiple rotations. If you don't need that functionality or flexibility then you don't need it, pretty simple.

----------


## MrBrain1

> Codemylife has a pet battle-profile, check the bots maps and profiles section. I think he has released it.


did i missed it? i don't find it. In his svn he has "pokerotation", but i don't know if thats it.

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone have ptr offsets ?

----------


## jkleetz

> It's blatantly obvious what it does. The fact you even need to ask makes me wonder if you are as brilliant as your smug attitude tries to imply. It's a convenient wrapper for LUA execution which provides a solid API plus flexibility in terms of managing multiple rotations. If you don't need that functionality or flexibility then you don't need it, pretty simple.


It doesn't seem as though it provides any additional API, is what I'm saying. The "solid API" that you're talking about is just straight wow API (which would be provided by an unlocker). The only useful ones provided by PQR would be the line of sight and distance checking, however they are either buggy or don't work properly.

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone having problems with pqi on ptr ?

----------


## cpowroks

heres my edit for PQI on the ptr
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0for%20PTR.zip

also ill post the new ptr off sets in the morning because im off tomorrow. dont feel like doing it tonight

----------


## darkblood14

Hey, I'm running PQR 2.2.2 with a 4.3.4 wow client (15595 build) and every time I'm pressing alt+x or alt+c the pqr window just freezes for 5-10 seconds then it does nothing. The program seems to detect character name and class just fine, not sure about other offsets. 

Can anyone give any idea how to fix this?

----------


## MrHeroe

i just cant find a guide how to start with lua or creating pqr profiles. Im pretty good in Java and visual basic so i have a solid background but its realy hard to get into this topic.

My try and error experience wont get me any furhter.

Can someone give me a advise how to create simple profile? 
The funny thing is, that i understand what other developers have wrote in their profiles but if i change something (to cast another spell for example) i cant get it working. So i started with a single ability in a new profile and i got it working but without any kind of controll structure (if or loops). If i try to implement some simple statements it stops working without any message (even with advanced debug mode). Now im depressed =(

To get a better feeling i have several questions - please answer on them =)

How does functions work? Can i declare them in the ability itself or do i have to implement them in a "initiate" ability? 
Does PQR runs through everyability from up to down?
What means if a ability returns "true" ?
What does PQI do and what do i need to implement it into the profile? Pros / Cons?
Due to performance issues what kind of checks i should avoid?
What do i need to enter into the ability settings window if i want to adjust everything in the code?

I hope you can get me a better picture of working with PQR.

Thank you. Excuse my english - its not my native language.

Best regads

----------


## masteradzy

Does anyone have a quick fix for why my PQR lags wow??
It was working fine, its up to date etc

(P.S the profile im using is the Hysteria Demo Lock one)

----------


## Vinshom

For God's sake what is the id code for Dark Soul: Instability, 113858 or 77801 dont seemed to work.

----------


## kickmydog

> i just cant find a guide how to start with lua or creating pqr profiles. Im pretty good in Java and visual basic so i have a solid background but its realy hard to get into this topic.
> 
> My try and error experience wont get me any furhter.
> 
> Can someone give me a advise how to create simple profile? 
> The funny thing is, that i understand what other developers have wrote in their profiles but if i change something (to cast another spell for example) i cant get it working. So i started with a single ability in a new profile and i got it working but without any kind of controll structure (if or loops). If i try to implement some simple statements it stops working without any message (even with advanced debug mode). Now im depressed =(
> 
> To get a better feeling i have several questions - please answer on them =)
> 
> ...


You can declare functions to be called later but you either want them in an ability at the start of the rotation or in a datafile.



```

function F_traplaunch()    if ( IsLeftAltKeyDown() or IsRightAltKeyDown() )    and not UnitBuffID("player", 77769)     then CastSpellByID(77769, "player") endend 


```

PQR checks if the statements are true for each ability top to bottom until it finds one that is true. Then it activates that ability and starts at the top again.

If something "returns true" that means that the ability activates.

I would steer clear of PQI until you have mastered writing for PQR. It isn't needed to run PQR, but does add some pretty nice UI stuff. There is a PQI wiki somewhere I've forgotten the link for it because I don't use it.

Write the code as short and concise as possible. The longer the code the slower it runs. Try to avoid loops because they can bog things down.

Look at wowhead for spell id numbers. For example Explosive Shot is 53301 on wowhead you would find "http://www.wowhead.com/spell=*53301*/explosive-shot"

----------


## MrHeroe

> You can declare functions to be called later but you either want them in an ability at the start of the rotation or in a datafile.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function F_traplaunch()    if ( IsLeftAltKeyDown() or IsRightAltKeyDown() )    and not UnitBuffID("player", 77769)     then CastSpellByID(77769, "player") endend 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thank you.

And i can use every function the wow api provides without implement anything?

for example: 


> if UnitHealth("player") < 100000 then return true end


 just for example? Every function i can find here? World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft ?

Whats about the functions i cant find but many programmer here use? Looked inside their --init-- ability or the lui file in the data folder and didnt find it. For example For 1 to #member (or something like that) ? #member is not a normal function/variable i think. 

Thank you very much

----------


## tobmaps

> And i can use every function the wow api provides without implement anything?
> 
> for example: just for example? Every function i can find here? World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft ?


yes, everything from this page can be used.




> Whats about the functions i cant find but many programmer here use? Looked inside their --init-- ability or the lui file in the data folder and didnt find it. For example For 1 to #member (or something like that) ? #member is not a normal function/variable i think.


i never used PQR since i always write own ingame LUA based bots via SDM addon but i believe it's additional API stuff integrated by PQR like LOS checks and etc. You can find short reference at PQR wiki page i think.




> ```
> 
> function F_traplaunch()    if ( IsLeftAltKeyDown() or IsRightAltKeyDown() )    and not UnitBuffID("player", 77769)     then CastSpellByID(77769, "player") endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> PQR checks if the statements are true for each ability top to bottom until it finds one that is true. Then it activates that ability and starts at the top again.
> 
> If something "returns true" that means that the ability activates.


not for PQR and even for MoP (dunno if the spells ids are the same but it's for Cata) but can gave ya some ideas. Just a part of my "really" one-button hunter mod. Allow you to push your bind to instantly freeze ranged target even if you run and it's behind you ^^


```
function CanFreezingTrap()
    if CanUse(throwTrap) and EnoughFocusNoCooldown(freezingTrap) then
        return true
    else
        return false
    end
end

function RunFreezingTrap()
    FreezingTrapInAction = true
    WhenRefuseFreezingTrap = GetTime() + 1
end

function CastFreezingTrap()
    if GetTime() > WhenRefuseFreezingTrap or FreezingTrapUsed then
		--[[if FreezingTrapUsed then
			print("freezing trap finished")
		else
			print("waiting too long - refusing freezing trap, time waited: ", GetTime() - WhenRefuseFreezingTrap + 1)
		end]]
 		FreezingTrapInAction = false
		FreezingTrapUsed = false
		ThrowTrapUsed = false
        return
    end
	if HasBuff(throwTrap) then
		if CanUse(freezingTrap) then
			c(freezingTrap)
			if SpellIsTargeting() then
				CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart()
				CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop()
			end
		end
	elseif CanUse(throwTrap) and not ThrowTrapUsed then
		c(throwTrap)
	end
end
```



```
local onEvent = function(self, event, ...)
	if (event == "UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED") then
		local unitCaster, spellName, spellRequirements, spellLineId, spellId = select(1, ...)
		if unitCaster == me then
			if spellId == 60192 then FreezingTrapUsed = true
			elseif spellId == 77769 then ThrowTrapUsed = true end
		end
...
```

function names and variables talk for themselves ^^

----------


## kickmydog

> yes, everything from this page can be used.
> 
> 
> i never used PQR since i always write own ingame LUA based bots via SDM addon but i believe it's additional API stuff integrated by PQR like LOS checks and etc. You can find short reference at PQR wiki page i think.
> 
> 
> 
> not for PQR and even for MoP (dunno if the spells ids are the same but it's for Cata) but can gave ya some ideas. Just a part of my "really" one-button hunter mod. Allow you to push your bind to instantly freeze ranged target ^^
> 
> ...


So much of that code is redundant it is not even a joke. If you don't have enough focus it won't use an ability so you don't need to check if you have enough focus. If something is on cooldown it won't use it either, so there is no point checking for that.

If you have a "return true" before the "return false" then you really don't need the "return false". Since it will automatically "return false" if the "return true" is not activated.

Also the post was supposed to be for a brand new person trying to write code for PQR for the first time. Your code is not going to really going to help them understand the fundamentals.

----------


## bgr

> if by AoE casting automatically you think of positioning mouse over a desired target then no. You have to position yourself and then aoe can be casted on mouseover with a keybind. For now there is no way to keybind other keys than shift, alt, control but *you can use ingame macros and keybind them to any key and make PQR respond to that, so it's a kind of a workaround and I must say it works very nice.* Scanning enemy is possible but not in PQR itself, you have to be a bit creative about it . LOS is a major issue as it's being throtthled on a 3 sec basis, meaninig you can run 1 LOS check in 3 secs with PQR_IsOutOfSight(). you can check more at PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki . And as for last, PQR is managing your abilities, recast delays, follows the rotation list etc.... while Lua Unlocker well....only unlocks


Could you please explain how to do this or point me in the right direction?

Thank you

----------


## tobmaps

> If you don't have enough focus it won't use an ability so you don't need to check if you have enough focus. If something is on cooldown it won't use it either, so there is no point checking for that.


Checks included inside CanUse() that's why i said it's only the part and that's why i said that names is self-explanatory. It's only to show up idea. All of those variables used in my priority handler. I can upload if someone interested in it. Just did a random share nothing else  :Smile:  have fun with that.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> did i missed it? i don't find it. In his svn he has "pokerotation", but i don't know if thats it.


It's not yet released you did not miss it. I have it at a beta stage on my SVN. It works insanely for leveling pets at this stage the only downside is that not all pets are coded. I've been out for the week sadly did nothing but I want to release this and my prot warrior setup this week. 

Feel free to try it already if you want! What is to do atm is refining my buff/abilities report so that players can report me their pets abilities so that i can add these to the lists. The engine is already pretty solid. Coding a new pet at this development stage takes me 2 minuts approx. It's very close to release.

Try using " -- 2X Ringner " rotation. Put two good pets (lvl 25 if possible) in the slots 2-3. One pet to level in slot 1, no matter what level. This will make battle so that the pet in slot 1 survive and ringners will finish the job. Pretty simple.

Have fun!

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> It's not yet released you did not miss it. I have it at a beta stage on my SVN. It works insanely for leveling pets at this stage the only downside is that not all pets are coded. I've been out for the week sadly did nothing but I want to release this and my prot warrior setup this week. 
> 
> Feel free to try it already if you want! What is to do atm is refining my buff/abilities report so that players can report me their pets abilities so that i can add these to the lists. The engine is already pretty solid. Coding a new pet at this development stage takes me 2 minuts approx. It's very close to release.
> 
> Try using " -- 2X Ringner " rotation. Put two good pets (lvl 25 if possible) in the slots 2-3. One pet to level in slot 1, no matter what level. This will make battle so that the pet in slot 1 survive and ringners will finish the job. Pretty simple.
> 
> Have fun!


I have a profile to level pets with a friend, the first part is manual from 1-6-9, once both pets are level 9 you can run the profile and it will start trading wins. Takes 15-20 min per pet.

----------


## MrHeroe

> yes, everything from this page can be used.
> 
> 
> i never used PQR since i always write own ingame LUA based bots via SDM addon but i believe it's additional API stuff integrated by PQR like LOS checks and etc. You can find short reference at PQR wiki page i think.
> 
> 
> 
> not for PQR and even for MoP (dunno if the spells ids are the same but it's for Cata) but can gave ya some ideas. Just a part of my "really" one-button hunter mod. Allow you to push your bind to instantly freeze ranged target even if you run and it's behind you ^^
> 
> ...


All right thank you. One more question about the functions:

i found (for example) this function:




> function CalculateHP(t)
> incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0
> return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
> end


The function UnitGetIncomingHeals() is not declared in a ability or in the lua api or in the custom functions... where does it come from?

World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

best regards

----------


## cassrgs

Hello there anyone got offsets for ptr 17247?

----------


## kickmydog

> All right thank you. One more question about the functions:
> 
> i found (for example) this function:
> 
> 
> 
> The function UnitGetIncomingHeals() is not declared in a ability or in the lua api or in the custom functions... where does it come from?
> 
> World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> ...


It's probably a function unique to that profile, declared in the profile somewhere, for example the abilities or in a data file.

----------


## Vinshom

Guys, Crystal_Tech is helping me but he is not online for now. I have two issues with this destro warlock pvp profile teaked from Mavmin's pve profile. One, every time I toggle focus fear (mouse button 3, which is middle mouse) without selecting focus the profile stops working. Issue number two is when I toggle burst key ( Mouse button 5) Dark Soul: Instability is not working here, any help would be appreciated. 
Destro Warlock PvP.zip

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> It's probably a function unique to that profile, declared in the profile somewhere, for example the abilities or in a data file.


No it is built into the wow api, just no one has documented it on any sites. 

docs/api/UnitGetIncomingHeals - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## demisehi

> No it is built into the wow api, just no one has documented it on any sites. 
> 
> docs/api/UnitGetIncomingHeals - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons


I experimented with that API a while back and it wasn't reliable enough to do what I wanted it for with my own scripts. Maybe it is better now, or more reliable, I wouldn't know. Just saying...

----------


## kuukuu

> Could you please explain how to do this or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thank you


CML's profiles make extensive use of macros so you could try looking at his code for help maybe.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Could you please explain how to do this or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thank you


You can do it with creating your own slash commands in PQR and then macroing them in macros. Here's a good start: Creating a slash command - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

 :Big Grin:

----------


## MrHeroe

Thank you, thank you.

One more question - why does many function or init "abilites" start with "if SetFunctions == nil then..." and at the end of that file "SetFunctions = true"?

That is for declaring functions only one time? So the next recursions wont even look into that init file?

Best reagds

----------


## crystal_tech

> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> One more question - why does many function or init "abilites" start with "if SetFunctions == nil then..." and at the end of that file "SetFunctions = true"?
> 
> That is for declaring functions only one time? So the next recursions wont even look into that init file?
> 
> Best reagds


yep no need to recreate the function or static globals/locals more than once

----------


## thenthelies

Is there some profile/code some can reference that would allow me to set up a function to check the last ability used?

something like;;

if not LastAbility(133) then
return true
end

The purpose of this is for a fire mage profile, the problem is refreshing Living Bomb will cause it to waste a heating up proc because it refreshes the bomb after a Fireball is casted when it needs to do Inferno Blast or Pyroblast to make use of the Heating Up proc. 

I know I could order the priority of refreshing the bomb below IB and PYRO but that causes the bomb to needlessly be delayed and off for too long in times of good RNG on crits.

What I need is some function that allows me to tell Living Bomb to only cast if the last ability used was NOT fireball.

+5 reps to anyone who can help

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I experimented with that API a while back and it wasn't reliable enough to do what I wanted it for with my own scripts. Maybe it is better now, or more reliable, I wouldn't know. Just saying...


Just saying?.. what?

It works flawless, you were implementing it wrong.


Your incoming heals:


```
UnitGetIncomingHeals("target", "player") or 0
```

All incoming heals:


```
UnitGetIncomingHeals("target") or 0
```

----------


## jkleetz

> Is there some profile/code some can reference that would allow me to set up a function to check the last ability used?
> 
> something like;;
> 
> if not LastAbility(133) then
> return true
> end
> 
> The purpose of this is for a fire mage profile, the problem is refreshing Living Bomb will cause it to waste a heating up proc because it refreshes the bomb after a Fireball is casted when it needs to do Inferno Blast or Pyroblast to make use of the Heating Up proc. 
> ...


Yes, you would use a combat log tracker and when the spell cast is success set the variable to the last spell used... Fcking noobs

----------


## thenthelies

> Yes, you would use a combat log tracker and when the spell cast is success set the variable to the last spell used.


How would I set the variable to last spell used though? I got this:


```
function LastAbilityFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
    if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
        local subEvent        = select(2, ...)
        local source        = select(5, ...)
        local destination    = select(9, ...)
        local spell            = select(13, ...)
        local damage        = select(15, ...)
        local critical        = select(21, ...)
        local buffList = buffList
        
        if subEvent == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" and UnitName("player") == source and spell == GetSpellInfo(133) then
            Fireball = 1
            else
            Fireball = 0
        end    
    end
end
```

problem is it's considering the whole combat log, not just the last ability used.




> Fcking noobs


Such aggression! Chill friend, nobody is out to hurt you here.

----------


## Paszo

How do I get PQR to work for the PTR? Can anyone help?

----------


## tonytouch

> How would I set the variable to last spell used though? I got this:
> 
> 
> ```
> function LastAbilityFrame_OnEvent(self,event,...)
>     if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
>         local subEvent        = select(2, ...)
>         local source        = select(5, ...)
>         local destination    = select(9, ...)
> ...


This in the data file:



```
function LastSpell_OnEvent(self,event,...)
if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" and select(2,...) == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" and select(4,...) == UnitGUID("player") then
    	lastSpellCast = select(13,...);
    	lastUnit = select(9,...);
    end
end
```

This in the profile:


```
	if not initialize then
		local LastSpell = CreateFrame("Frame");
		LastSpell:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED");
		LastSpell:SetScript("OnEvent", LastSpell_OnEvent);
		LastSpell:Show();
		initialize = 1;
	end
```

Then, you can call the variable lastSpellCast as you wish... your example given is if the last spell was not fireball... for example:


```
if lastSpellCast ~= GetSpellInfo(133) then
 do something...
end
```


Edit: I just put lastUnit in there for your amusement,, however, to accomplish what you wanted in the first place it wouldnt be needed.

----------


## thenthelies

> This in the data file:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function LastSpell_OnEvent(self,event,...)
> if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" and select(2,...) == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" and select(4,...) == UnitGUID("player") then
>         lastSpellCast = select(13,...);
>         lastUnit = select(9,...);
> ...


Works wonders, Cheers m8!

----------


## bgr

> CML's profiles make extensive use of macros so you could try looking at his code for help maybe.


Thank you! This seems to be exactly what I'm looking for but I'm having trouble implementing it.

I'm using the code from the Paladin profile Initialization.

I created a CVars frame and then used the lines


```
if SlashMacros == nil then
	SlashMacros = true
	

	SLASH_PSYCHICSCREAM1 = "/psychicscream"
	function SlashCmdList.PSYCHICSCREAM(msg, editbox)
		if not GetCVarBool("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue") then
			xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Psychic Scream Queued.")
			SetCVar("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue", 1)
		else
			xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Psychic Scream Canceled.")
			SetCVar("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue", 0)			
		end
	end
	
	
end
```

I created another ability entitled Psychic Scream and used the following


```
if Nova_PsychicScreamQueue == 1 then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(8122) then	
		return true
	end
end
```

It seems like I'm missing something because it is not functioning.

Thank you all for your help.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Thank you! This seems to be exactly what I'm looking for but I'm having trouble implementing it.
> 
> I'm using the code from the Paladin profile Initialization.
> 
> I created a CVars frame and then used the lines
> 
> 
> ```
> if SlashMacros == nil then
> ...


Actually you would need the boolean converter as well. That is included with the old Nova frame Table setup I'm using but otherwise you should not use boolean table. rather do your checks something like 

if GetCVar("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue") == 1 then

Also did you add the xrn chat overlay function as well? If you did not, that's another error. 
Use:
print("Psychic Scream Queued") 

instead of:
xrn:message("\124cFFFF3300Psychic Scream Queued.")

xrn:message is another function. If you did not declare it prior to using it, it's more than likely not going to work hehe

----------


## Paszo

Can someone tell me how to use PQR on the PTR?

----------


## bgr

> Actually you would need the boolean converter as well. That is included with the old Nova frame Table setup I'm using but otherwise you should not use boolean table. rather do your checks something like 
> 
> if GetCVar("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue") == 1 then
> 
> Also did you add the xrn chat overlay function as well? If you did not, that's another error. 
> Use:
> print("Psychic Scream Queued") 
> 
> instead of:
> ...


Thank you. I did not expect such a quick reply. I did not add xrn:message as a function. I changed that as you suggested. As for the nova frame table, again thank you for the correction. I really want this to work.  :Smile: 

I tried to correct the boolean. This is the code I'm using

```
if GetCVar("Nova_PsychicScreamQueue") == 1 
then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(8122))
return true
end
```

*edit* still not working

----------


## Partykilla

Guys, I just found out that PQR can do an old method of wallhack (Very light wallhack)

Anyone interested in helping me improve it? As of right now it's VERY basic, I am tired AND not a very good Lua coder.
Anyways, contact me @PM or Skype: PainkillaTM


EDIT:
Biggest problem right now is that it Disconnects me sometimes and it cannot take every single walls  :Smile:

----------


## iceyle

Hi guys, I'm playing on 3.3.5 AT , as I only RvR there, I found out that about 5 top rogues use a script as an addon to the game in vanishing blind all the time ( not harm macro). After I did some research i came up with this ...might be wrong , I dont know , but I'm here to ask some of you that have better Knowledge in this , so pls come with an Idea to implement this in game, and how.


if sourceGUID == UnitName("target") then
if spellname==("Blind") then
RunTextMacro("/cast Vanish(Rank 3)")
end
end
end

----------


## WWF

A new raid test today, need new 17252 offsets.
PS. may, finally, somebody do a full video guide how to make offsets?

----------


## Paszo

Can someone please tell me how to work PQR with Public Test Realm, I deleted the wow64.exe, I checked the 32 bit client, but the PQR still wont work. Help!

----------


## muffin man

> Would also love PTR 17205 offsets
> i was reading the guide posted on page 320 or something on how to get offsets and let me tell you it's all over the place however i got cheat engine and ida if anyone has a more direct guide it would be much appreciated
> 
> collection of guides to get offsets:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2771119
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2188904
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2151783
> -- http://www.hex-rays.com/products/ida/index.shtml
> -- Cheat Engine
> ...


well i tryed all the above. (thanks for posting btw! ) but i still get mix results, and both dont work.. if someone could come up with a better way of explaining or more detail that would help alot, iv already tyed using and older exe to try and come with up with some matching offsets but i just can seem to do it, not sure if its me or my method. im currently on vacation ill be back about 2 week from now . when i get back ill crack down on it and make a vid or a guide on it.

----------


## BoostON

> Can someone please tell me how to work PQR with Public Test Realm, I deleted the wow64.exe, I checked the 32 bit client, but the PQR still wont work. Help!


Try to install x86 windows)

----------


## ImmortalTech

My WoW has been crashing a lot randomly late for no reason, but occasionally I get an error from PQR saying that the 32 bit application cannot handle/access 64 bit processes or something along those lines. However, I'm launching WoW from PQR and it's definitely 32 bit, so I'm not sure what could be causing these errors. Is this a common problem? I have a 64 bit operating system, but I've been using PQR for over 2 months and this has only started happening numerous times for the past week (no new addons or anything).

----------


## cukiemunster

> My WoW has been crashing a lot randomly late for no reason, but occasionally I get an error from PQR saying that the 32 bit application cannot handle/access 64 bit processes or something along those lines. However, I'm launching WoW from PQR and it's definitely 32 bit, so I'm not sure what could be causing these errors. Is this a common problem? I have a 64 bit operating system, but I've been using PQR for over 2 months and this has only started happening numerous times for the past week (no new addons or anything).


I haven't had the issue with the 64 bit stuff, but I have had PQR causing my WoW to lock up almost every night, sometimes 3-4 times in a 4 hour raid night.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leetspeaker

17252 offsets anyone please?

----------


## Paszo

I dont get why its not going to 32 bit, people say delete 64 bit versioin of wow & download the offsets which I did, yet it keeps going to 64 bit version. Can anyone help?

----------


## thenthelies

If anyone would make a complete guide on how to get the offsets for WoW and PQR so raiders don't have to struggle every PTR raid test / patch I'll donate $200 to that person, and I'm sure there are quite a few who would be willing to chip in.

----------


## js1974

> If anyone would make a complete guide on how to get the offsets for WoW and PQR so raiders don't have to struggle every PTR raid test / patch I'll donate $200 to that person, and I'm sure there are quite a few who would be willing to chip in.


This pretty much, As it is I have been donating $20 per ptr offset update would be nice to understand how to get them still working on that part but would definitely chip in for the cause.

----------


## cpowroks

> This pretty much, As it is I have been donating $20 per ptr offset update would be nice to understand how to get them still working on that part but would definitely chip in for the cause.





> If anyone would make a complete guide on how to get the offsets for WoW and PQR so raiders don't have to struggle every PTR raid test / patch I'll donate $200 to that person, and I'm sure there are quite a few who would be willing to chip in.


Heres the Video. Tried to be as through as could be. im sure theres a million ways to find these off sets. But this is how i find them and it works.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehPfJ...f2L_7t&index=1

----------


## Paszo

Ptr offsets please?

----------


## cpowroks

17252


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17252</CurrentWoWVersion>   
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF55</WoWVersionOffset> 
    <PlayerName>0xFE3F28</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xFE40A5</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC57D8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
    <GameState>0xE85456</GameState> 
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5B018</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4893F2</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xCA6290</CVarBaseMgr> 
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
    <ObjMgr>0xDD8484</ObjMgr> 
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
    <LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>
```

----------


## Uitham

I have been finding PTR offsets myself while my game time was over.


Now, I have got a little bug report (You should install the addon swatty, it let's you find those lua errors)

Every once in a while a global error shows up

Unfortunately I don't have this error pasted but I have seen it enough to kind of know what it is

PQR_IsFileLoaded tried to call ? a nill value on line 500 something

Usually it crashes somewhere near the time that that error shows up


I'll come back if I find the thing again and I will copy paste it.

(Also, first post in 6 years. I didn't even know I had this account)

----------


## WWF

why


```

karmatoggle = MOUSE4if karmatime == nil then karmatime = 0 endif karmatoggle then   if karma == nil and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - karmatime > 1 then karmatime = GetTime() karma = 1 end   if karma == 1 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - karmatime > 1 then karmatime = GetTime() karma = nil endendif karma == 1 and PQR_SpellAvailable(122470) and UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target") == 1 then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target")end 


```

and


```

SLASH_DIFFUSEMAGIC1 = "/diffusemagic"function SlashCmdList.DIFFUSEMAGIC(msg, editbox) if PQR_SpellAvailable(122783) and IsSpellKnown(122783) then  StopAttack()  if not (UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(131523)) then SpellStopCasting() end --Zen Meditation  if not (UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(131523)) then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122783)) end end end 


```

works fine
but


```

if karmatime == nil then karmatime = 0 endSLASH_TOUCHOFKARMA1 = "/touchofkarma"function SlashCmdList.TOUCHOFKARMA(msg, editbox) if karma == nil and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - karmatime > 1 then karmatime = GetTime() karma = 1 endendif karma == 1 and PQR_SpellAvailable(122470) and UnitExists("target") and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target") == 1 then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target") karma = nilend 


```

cause errors of every addon, freeze rotation and works only when all addons disabled.

----------


## Gabbz

@WWF

You need within PQR call the slash command first to sidstepp blizzard.

You need to do something like



> if MacroCheck == nil
> then
> RunMacroText("/touchofkarma All")
> MacroCheck = true
> end

----------


## Paszo

> 17252
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
>     <CurrentWoWVersion>17252</CurrentWoWVersion>   
>     <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF55</WoWVersionOffset> 
>     <PlayerName>0xFE3F28</PlayerName> 
> ...


Thank you! Giving you rep!

----------


## bgr

> Heres the Video. Tried to be as through as could be. im sure theres a million ways to find these off sets. But this is how i find them and it works.
> How to get PQR offsets - 1 / 3 - YouTube


I know that being +REP'ed isn't as cool as getting $200, but I do what I can. This was a great walk-through. Thank you for taking the time to make the videos.

----------


## kevinnash79

I was wondering if anyone has had a 72 hour suspension from using pqr on your accounts and if so did you wait the suspension or did you contest it. Please I really need help.

----------


## nertman

> I was wondering if anyone has had a 72 hour suspension from using pqr on your accounts and if so did you wait the suspension or did you contest it. Please I really need help.


Were you using it on live and or ptr? Were you using other bots or hacks? Did you talk about using it in game or tell other people you are using it? What profiles were you using (maybe they were causing a massive amount of errors or something)? Are your offsets for the program and the program itself up to date (can delete the old stuff and start a fresh folder)? Were you using the PQI addon?

----------


## kevinnash79

I was using it on live the program and the profile I was using are up to date. I also was using the PQI addon for cpoworks enhancement shaman profile. I deleted the addon also because I was thinking it could of been it. I also was not using any other bots or hacks at the time.

----------


## Vinshom

> I was using it on live the program and the profile I was using are up to date. I also was using the PQI addon for cpoworks enhancement shaman profile. I deleted the addon also because I was thinking it could of been it. I also was not using any other bots or hacks at the time.


Hmm what is the message of the suspension they sent you? did they specify a reason or what?

----------


## finish

> I was using it on live the program and the profile I was using are up to date. I also was using the PQI addon for cpoworks enhancement shaman profile. I deleted the addon also because I was thinking it could of been it. I also was not using any other bots or hacks at the time.


"at the time" !? that sounds like u are using bots too ? a ban doesnt have to happen the time u are using a bot, perhaps u were flagged before and then banned during the use of pqr

----------


## kevinnash79

Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

This suspension happened because one or more characters on this account were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack.". These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harm the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and superscede the intended limits of the game.

Even if this is the result of account sharing, the account owner can still be held responsible for the penalty because of the impact it had on the game environment.

We've found the above behavior is many times directly related to groups responsible for compromising World of Warcraft accounts; we take these issues very seriously. To better understand our position against exploitative activity and the risks involved, please review this article: Impact of Buying Gold - Shop - World of Warcraft

The exploitative activity that took place on this account violates the World of Warcraft Terms of Use. We ask you take a moment to review these terms at Blizzard Entertainment:Blizzard Legal Documentation. Note that additional Terms of Use violations may result in more severe actions against this account, up to and including permanent closure.

----------


## kevinnash79

I have not used my farming bot for over a month because I deleted it for the fear of being banned.

----------


## finish

> I have not used my farming bot for over a month because I deleted it for the fear of being banned.


ok, there u have your ban reason i think..it doesnt matter when u did use it, u used it...

----------


## Sivers

Hi there, I'm having issues with the PQI addon and wondering if anyone else has had the same problem..

Basically, I had a bad version of PQR_PQI.lua data file that was causing my interrupt profile to not work. I replaced the PQR_PQI file with the original version (the one on the wiki) which fixed my interrupt rotation, but all of a sudden I can't click or interact with any settings/checkboxes with the PQI Rotation Configurator inside of WoW. Does anyone have any ideas on how to do a complete PQI reset so I can change settings in-game again?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I was wondering if anyone has had a 72 hour suspension from using pqr on your accounts and if so did you wait the suspension or did you contest it. Please I really need help.


Nope, used it since 2011 and havent gotten any suspension from it at all. You sure you havent used Honorbuddy farming or any other hacks? 
Sometimes people come and say they've been banned from using lazyraider or pqr, but leave out or forget to mention that they put out 4000 auctions or farmed 24/7 before.

Bottom line is, they dont have to ban your account on the spot for using farmingbots etc, they can do so when they choose to.

----------


## kevinnash79

No, I have not used Honorbuddy for over a month because after i got it i saw there were a lot of bans in the last 2 months and sense I was new to the program I just cut my losses and deleted it for the fear of being banned.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Actually it's partially true. I will not call names but some paid "devs" are not developping, only copy-pasting. Selling PQR profile in my opinion is just Stealing Xelper's Work.


Feel the same way on that topic.

Most of the times it isn't the class profile, it is the interrupter.

People will report you for instantly interrupting their spell before they get to even see their own cast bar.

----------


## Bekimo

I bet the the high rank PvP players are gatting more and more aware of the PQR.

Over 2k rating player can instantly detect if another player is using interrupting from PQR. Mostly cause all the interrupting happends way too fast. The more people use PQR on PvP the more it gets risky to get caught since there will be more reports.

Tbh i would stop using PQR profiles in PvP and stop developing them in PvP just to keep the PvE profiles runing since it doesnt give so much pain to blizz as the PvP 0.5 second interrupts that makes pvp players mad and they start to report.

Or Atleast stop using the insta interrupts.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Oh may be some other addons. Some are used for BG with Real ID and are totally prohibitted. Not speaking of tony just giving an example.

That would explain the hack part. Thanks for reporting to us tony and sorry for your susp. But this is probly not a PQR susp.

----------


## qcorn

offsets for new ptr anyone?

----------


## Vinshom

> offsets for new ptr anyone?


CpWork shared the offsets a page before this one go there. Make sure u delete the 64 Bit from ur PTR

----------


## MrUb3rN0Ob

> CpWork shared the offsets a page before this one go there. Make sure u delete the 64 Bit from ur PTR


 A new build went in today, working on offset for new build atm. If you want to try doing it yourself Cpoworks made a guide for it.

----------


## Vinshom

> Heres the Video. Tried to be as through as could be. im sure theres a million ways to find these off sets. But this is how i find them and it works.
> How to get PQR offsets - 1 / 3 - YouTube


Yeah but he did not explain he got the current wowversion.

----------


## cpowroks

the current wow version is the build number of the build. you can find it at the log in screen.

https://i.imgur.com/xF2R60V.jpg

----------


## overpower

@cpowroks Can this be done with IDA Pro 5.0 Free? Or do i need the latest Version?

----------


## Vinshom

> the current wow version is the build number of the build. you can find it at the log in screen.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/xF2R60V.jpg


Dang, I was not thinking of that , thnx alot man u are the best... Are you making holy priest pvp?

----------


## MrUb3rN0Ob

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17260</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF35</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xFE3F08</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xFE4085</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC57B8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xE85436</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A95F</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


Finished making the 17260 ptr build offset thanks to Cpoworks. He has a great guide if you want to make your own offsets at How to get PQR offsets - 1 / 3 - YouTube

----------


## cpowroks

> @cpowroks Can this be done with IDA Pro 5.0 Free? Or do i need the latest Version?


you can get them with ida 5.0. I used the free version for a while untill i got 6.2 or w/e im using

----------


## Huntermoose

> Finished making the 17260 ptr build offset thanks to Cpoworks. He has a great guide if you want to make your own offsets at How to get PQR offsets - 1 / 3 - YouTube


Beat me by 34 minutes :/

----------


## Razzaxius

Are there no boomkin profiles? They all seem outdated, wheres the love?

----------


## Vinshom

> Are there no boomkin profiles? They all seem outdated, wheres the love?


PvE or PvP?

----------


## qcorn

are PQI interface profiles not working on the PTR? I load out of date addons and can attach PQR to my characters on the ptr but when I load a profile i get tons of lag and the actual profiles are not working. I also cant open the rotation config etc

----------


## Dimonoff

> are PQI interface profiles not working on the PTR? I load out of date addons and can attach PQR to my characters on the ptr but when I load a profile i get tons of lag and the actual profiles are not working. I also cant open the rotation config etc


cpowroks post




> heres my edit for PQI on the ptr
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0for%20PTR.zip
> 
> also ill post the new ptr off sets in the morning because im off tomorrow. dont feel like doing it tonight

----------


## Uitham

> cpowroks post


The profiles still don't work and they are really laggy when activated

Unless I did something wrong?

----------


## cpowroks

make sure you replaced the PQI.lua in the PQR/data folder as well

----------


## Uitham

> make sure you replaced the PQI.lua in the PQR/data folder as well


I did. PQI doesn't lag, but as soon as I enter combat with any profile, the lag commences and the profiles don't execute their abilities.

----------


## demisehi

> I did. PQI doesn't lag, but as soon as I enter combat with any profile, the lag commences and the profiles don't execute their abilities.


Maybe you should learn to play without using it then.

----------


## Razzaxius

> PvE or PvP?


for PvE, doesnt seem to be actively supported

----------


## MrHeroe

Hey Guys, thank you for your support. My PvP profile is getting better and better.

One more question =)

Can you give me a hint how to check how much player targets a specific player? Or how to check how much damage a player got in the last X seconds? I cant get an working algorithm...

I checked other profiles - i did not find anything usefull. My intention is to check if a player gets a lot of damage in the next time. To get this i wwant to check A) if player is targeted by X enemy players, or B) implement a variable that shows the amount of damage a player got (or maybe made?) - if that variable change by a high amount i can assume that the player is bursting without checking every single buff. ... That are my thoughts so far.

Best regards
Mr.

Thank you

----------


## SOHEIL5571

hey 

i don't know what happened till last night i'm running the pqr and it's work awesome but some data file in wow gone for that reason i did repair the wow files so now the pqr is run and also detect the hero and bind but when i press alt + x to run the pqr it's not working i don't know what happened and the problem should be what ? please help me in this also i can put the screen shot if this is necessary

----------


## WWF

My last code for toggle spells by using macros:


```

if INIT == nil then INIT = true VFQ = { {GetSpellInfo(122470), 0}, -- Touch of karma         {GetSpellInfo(122783), 0}, -- Diffuse magic        } function RVFQ(SpellName)  for i = 1, #VFQ do   if VFQ[i][1] == SpellName then return true, i, VFQ[i][2] end  end end SLASH_TOGGLESPELL1 = "/ToggleSpell" SlashCmdList["TOGGLESPELL"] = function(SpellName)  SpellExist, N = RVFQ(SpellName)  if SpellExist then   VFQ[N][2] = (VFQ[N][2] == 1) and 0 or 1   print(string.format("The following spell has been %s the rotation: %s", VFQ[N][2] == 1 and "|cff00ff00included|r in" or "|cffff0000excluded|r from", GetSpellLink(SpellName)))  end endend 


```

works fine but only while all the addons are disabled.
With addons and in combat, if i do any action with VFQ table, like


```

if select(3, RVFQ(GetSpellInfo(122470))) == 1 then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target")  endorif VFQ[1][2] == 1 then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122470), "target")  end 


```

or even


```

if select(3, RVFQ(GetSpellInfo(122470))) == 1 then print(" ")  endorif VFQ[1][2] == 1 then print(" ")  end 


```

or something else, it causes an error message "Modification has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI". I can't turn off the error message and rotation no longer use abilities, just auto-attack until /reload.

----------


## Alexindra

I was wondering if someone could post a link for the following profiles for 5.3:

Leveling healing Druid
2h Frost DK 
Beast Master Hunter
Destruction Lock 
Holy Paladin

Thank you in advance for the help.

----------


## kuukuu

> I was wondering if someone could post a link for the following profiles for 5.3:
> 
> Leveling healing Druid
> 2h Frost DK 
> Beast Master Hunter
> Destruction Lock 
> Holy Paladin
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.


Community Profiles ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## snopoke

Does anyone have an update on PQR 3.0??

----------


## Uitham

> Maybe you should learn to play without using it then.


I think that's an out of place thing to say to people in a botting section.

----------


## kickmydog

> Maybe you should learn to play without using it then.


Perhaps you should not be reading the botting forums if you feel like trolling like that.

----------


## Uitham

> So I do not get an answer to my question because it is not good enough ask? (PQR - Rotation Bot)


You say it works with all addons disabled but it does work with addons enabled.

Is it possible this is caused by just 1 addon or will it happen if you enable ANY addon?

----------


## WWF

> You say it works with all addons disabled but it does work with addons enabled.
> 
> Is it possible this is caused by just 1 addon or will it happen if you enable ANY addon?


any ..............

----------


## Sillyboo

Hello everyone, was wondering if any of you can help me with something, I'm looking to have Cobra shot (77767) fired everytime I go below 35 focus... But the thing I came up with don't work ->




> if UnitPower("Player", 2) < 35
> return true

----------


## demisehi

> Perhaps you should not be reading the botting forums if you feel like trolling like that.


It wasn't a troll, it is constructive criticism. Basically, people need to learn how to troubleshoot minor things on their own, and post examples. I am well known in another community, and I have some stuff I posted here long ago back when LuaNinja was active. I am still active, but keep things pretty private because IMHO, that is what keeps things lasting longer and out of Blizzard's watchful eyes.

I keep tabs on PQR and there are so many improvements to profiles that could be made if people take the time to learn and collaborate. Kuukuu or something has a Brewmaster/Windwalker profile for instance that is decent, but can be improved upon with a little work. It is about a 20k dps unbuffed difference between his PQR profile and my own script not using PQR. The windwalker is even a greater difference. If he asks for help, I would gladly give it to him.

I just grow tired of the leecher attitude that so many people here have when it literally takes 30 mins to learn the basics of LUA.

----------


## wowd00d

Can anyone tell me how to add Synapse Springs to the Survival Hunter nova profile? Someone told me the code was:

if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0
UseInventoryItem(10)
return true end

but doesn't seem to work. Anyone got the code to add to another ability?

----------


## WWF

my old problem (PQR - Rotation Bot)
Yesterday, this code tormented me till night. One friend recommended me install the addon BaudErrorFrame. 
After installing this addon stopped appearing errors about blocking addons but the rotation is still not working. 
I was tired and went to sleep. This morning I again started the rotation, and it miraculously started working as it should! 
There is no longer any errors or freezing rotation! Even with disabled BaudErrorFrame. I'm confused. :confused:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> my old problem (PQR - Rotation Bot)
> Yesterday, this code tormented me till night. One friend recommended me install the addon BaudErrorFrame. 
> After installing this addon stopped appearing errors about blocking addons but the rotation is still not working. 
> I was tired and went to sleep. This morning I again started the rotation, and it miraculously started working as it should! 
> There is no longer any errors or freezing rotation! Even with disabled BaudErrorFrame. I'm confused. :confused:


I must admit I know the feeling... The same story happened to me once. Glad you have it working mate!

----------


## MrHeroe

> You can check how many arena units are targeting your friendly player, however this will not work in open-world or bg's because PQR does not support object management.
> 
> How you will accomplish this is...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> function UnitsTargetingUnit(unit)
> 	local n = 0;
> ...


I Love this Community! Thank you. Its a great help! +Rep!

Is it possible to check if a non-player unit exists without using macrocasts? I want to check if theres a gargoyle or another specific Unit like a totem or a Psyfiend that i want to kill or interact with.

I only get it working with macro cast (e.g /target Psyfiend) but when i try to check something in a function with that target (like UnitDebuffID("Psyfiend",xxXXxx) ) it will not work.

Can you help me with this problem as well?

Best regards
Mr.

----------


## WWF

> I must admit I know the feeling... The same story happened to me once. Glad you have it working mate!


5 hours later ... not working again!  :Mad: 
I have not changed anything!

1 hour later ... it working again!  :Cool: 
and broken again after reload  :Mad: 
and 5 min later it working again... 

I really can not understand what's going on :confused: but it makes me crazy

Another problem: Using Zen meditation effect does not appear immediately and the check 
(UnitChannelInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(131523)) -- Zen Meditation
has no time to execute and stop the rotation. The following executed command immediately interrupts appeared effect of meditation.
Can I suspend the rotation after command CastSpellByName (GetSpellInfo (115176))
and before the "end"?

----------


## Sillyboo

Hello everyone, was wondering if any of you can help me with something, I'm looking to have Cobra shot (77767) fired everytime I go below 35 focus... But the thing I came up with don't work ->

Code: 



> if UnitPower("Player", 2) < 35
> return true

----------


## WWF

@Sillyboo
if *something* then *do something* end

----------


## Uitham

> It wasn't a troll, it is constructive criticism. Basically, people need to learn how to troubleshoot minor things on their own, and post examples. I am well known in another community, and I have some stuff I posted here long ago back when LuaNinja was active. I am still active, but keep things pretty private because IMHO, that is what keeps things lasting longer and out of Blizzard's watchful eyes.
> 
> I keep tabs on PQR and there are so many improvements to profiles that could be made if people take the time to learn and collaborate. Kuukuu or something has a Brewmaster/Windwalker profile for instance that is decent, but can be improved upon with a little work. It is about a 20k dps unbuffed difference between his PQR profile and my own script not using PQR. The windwalker is even a greater difference. If he asks for help, I would gladly give it to him.
> 
> I just grow tired of the leecher attitude that so many people here have when it literally takes 30 mins to learn the basics of LUA.


And I grow tired of the attitude of people thinking I am a lazy leecher because of that big gray bar that says "Lazy Leecher".
And I do know lua (no caps), but I am more fluent in c#.

Heck, I co-programmed the first private server for some game in c#

----------


## Vinshom

> Hello everyone, was wondering if any of you can help me with something, I'm looking to have Cobra shot (77767) fired everytime I go below 35 focus... But the thing I came up with don't work ->
> 
> Code:


Maybe u dont reach 35 focus or other abilities take the priority, thus ur copra shot wont shoot. can u post the profile.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello everyone, was wondering if any of you can help me with something, I'm looking to have Cobra shot (77767) fired everytime I go below 35 focus... But the thing I came up with don't work ->
> 
> Code:


Use steady shot ID.

----------


## Kinky

> I Love this Community! Thank you. Its a great help! +Rep!
> 
> Is it possible to check if a non-player unit exists without using macrocasts? I want to check if theres a gargoyle or another specific Unit like a totem or a Psyfiend that i want to kill or interact with.
> 
> I only get it working with macro cast (e.g /target Psyfiend) but when i try to check something in a function with that target (like UnitDebuffID("Psyfiend",xxXXxx) ) it will not work.
> 
> Can you help me with this problem as well?
> 
> Best regards
> Mr.


That's quite possible, but you'll need to use a targeting macro. What I've done is create a list over targets that I want to target in a priority setting, then created a TargetUnit macro that targeted units in that macro whenever they were in range of my Mind Blast. That's how I did it back in Dragon Soul Heroic when I first started doing it. I'll sift through my code so you can take a look at it. =)

----------


## Vinshom

This will be very interesting ^... btw anyone else is experience huge lag in PTR when PQR is activated?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Use steady shot ID.


it will lock up until you move.

if UnitPower("player") <= 35 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767), "target")
return true
end

----------


## CodeMyLife

> it will lock up until you move.
> 
> if UnitPower("player") <= 35 then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(77767), "target")
> return true
> end


Humm not 100% sure as im on iphone but im close to 100% that it works for me with steady. Using CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo()) with steady shot.

----------


## MrHeroe

> That's quite possible, but you'll need to use a targeting macro. What I've done is create a list over targets that I want to target in a priority setting, then created a TargetUnit macro that targeted units in that macro whenever they were in range of my Mind Blast. That's how I did it back in Dragon Soul Heroic when I first started doing it. I'll sift through my code so you can take a look at it. =)


Cool! Thank you. Ist there any chance to target a specific Totem since spirit link cant be targeted by a macro? Stormlash for example?

Best regards
Mr.

----------


## finish

> Cool! Thank you. Ist there any chance to target a specific Totem since spirit link cant be targeted by a macro? Stormlash for example?
> 
> Best regards
> Mr.


the only thing i know of is to destroy totems when u mouseover it, whenever this isn´t what u were looking for, sorry ;-(



```
local typem= UnitCreatureType("mouseover")

if UnitExists("mouseover")
and UnitCanAttack("player","mouseover") 
and typem == "Totem"
then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(yourspellidhere),"mouseover")
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(yourspellidhere),"mouseover")
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(yourspellidhere),"mouseover")
	return true
end
```

----------


## Sister

Anyone know the best assassination profile now? I've been using nerder's for a long time.

----------


## MrHeroe

> the only thing i know of is to destroy totems when u mouseover it, whenever this isn´t what u were looking for, sorry ;-(
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local typem= UnitCreatureType("mouseover")
> 
> if UnitExists("mouseover")
> and UnitCanAttack("player","mouseover") 
> ...


Better than nothing =)

Thank you.

----------


## Partykilla

Can anyone help me revive this bgreen function please?



```

function GroupInfo()
  members, group = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), UTT = "playertarget" } }, { low = 0, tanks = { } } 
  group.type = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party" 
  group.number = GetNumGroupMembers()
  for i=1,group.number do
  if CanHeal(group.type..i)
  then 
    local unit, hp, utt = group.type..i, CalculateHP(group.type..i), group.type..i.."target" 
    table.insert( members,{ Unit = unit, HP = hp , UTT = utt} ) 
    if hp < 98
    then
        group.low = group.low + 1 
    end 
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(unit) == "TANK"
    then 
        table.insert(group.tanks,unit)
    end 
  end
  end 
  if group.type == "raid"
  and #members > 1
  then 
     table.remove(members,1) 
  end 
  table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
  local customtarget = CanHeal("target") and "target" -- or CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame and "mouseover" 
      if customtarget
      then
      table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit(customtarget,x.Unit) end) 
      table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitCanAttack("player",x.UTT) end)
    end 
end
 function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitCanCooperate("player",t)
  and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t) 
  and not UnitIsCharmed(t)
  and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)
  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t,1)
  and not UnitDebuffID(t,33786) 
  and not UnitDebuffID(t,122370)
  then
      return true
  end 
end
 function CalculateHP(t)
  incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0
  return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
end 


```

----------


## WWF

my old problem (PQR - Rotation Bot)
This problem still exists. Sometimes it may happen or may not happen.
What to do if this happens:
1) /reload
2) logout
3) disable all addons
BaudErorFrame does not detect any errors.
Apart from that, I almost completely finished my profile.
My profile is targeted for PvE DPS Monk. If someone can help me figure out the nature of the error and fix it ... I will be glad to share it.

And the last thing that I need, this is a working version of PQR_IsOutOfSight ("target") or LineOfSight.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Forgive my ignorance, but the warrior rotations linked in the opening post lead to a blank page. Is there a simple PvE Fury rotation available? Searching the thread leads me to paladin and hunter stuff, despite searching "warrior" alone.

This bot looks spectacular, but I'm just too stupid to get a rotation set up.

----------


## kuukuu

> Forgive my ignorance, but the warrior rotations linked in the opening post lead to a blank page. Is there a simple PvE Fury rotation available? Searching the thread leads me to paladin and hunter stuff, despite searching "warrior" alone.
> 
> This bot looks spectacular, but I'm just too stupid to get a rotation set up.


Click the link in my signature for Community Profiles, that'll show what's currently up to date.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Can anyone help me revive this bgreen function please?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function GroupInfo()  members, group = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), UTT = "playertarget" } }, { low = 0, tanks = { } }   group.type = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party"   group.number = GetNumGroupMembers()  for i=1,group.number do  if CanHeal(group.type..i)  then     local unit, hp, utt = group.type..i, CalculateHP(group.type..i), group.type..i.."target"     table.insert( members,{ Unit = unit, HP = hp , UTT = utt} )     if hp < 98    then    group.low = group.low + 1     end     if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(unit) == "TANK"    then     table.insert(group.tanks,unit)    end   end  end   if group.type == "raid"  and #members > 1  then  table.remove(members,1)   end   table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)  local customtarget = CanHeal("target") and "target" -- or CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame and "mouseover"   if customtarget  then  table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit(customtarget,x.Unit) end)   table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitCanAttack("player",x.UTT) end)end endfunction CanHeal(t)  if UnitCanCooperate("player",t)  and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t)   and not UnitIsCharmed(t)  and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t,1)  and not UnitDebuffID(t,33786)   and not UnitDebuffID(t,122370)  then  return true  end endfunction CalculateHP(t)  incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0  return 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) ) / UnitHealthMax(t)end 
> 
> 
> ```


It's setup in my pally profile down in -- Functions. I use it along Sheuron Healing Engine. Whats your problem with those?

----------


## sparkyiezz

Does making world of Warcraft and pqr high priority make any difference? like make it run much smoother, no matter what profile I run I loost about 5-10 fps but the fact is it makes my game play seem unsmooth

----------


## vitalic

> Anyone know the best assassination profile now? I've been using nerder's for a long time.


Don't want to brag but uhm..check my signature.

CuteOne also has a solid Assassination profile I believe

----------


## Vinshom

PQR is extremely laggy in PTR. Anyone else is experiencing that?

Btw CodeMyLife did you change the original one, it is different than the original one let me know if this works for you...



> ----Starts Here
> function GroupInfo()
> members, group = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), UTT = "playertarget" } }, { low = 0 } 
> group.type = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party" 
> group.number = GetNumGroupMembers()
> for i=1,group.number do
> if CanHeal(group.type..i)
> then 
> local unit, hp, utt = group.type..i, CalculateHP(group.type..i), group.type..i.."target" 
> ...



The only difference is this 


> tanks = { }

----------


## CodeMyLife

> PQR is extremely laggy in PTR. Anyone else is experiencing that?
> 
> Btw CodeMyLife did you change the original one, it is different than the original one let me know if this works for you...
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is this


Not I, I think bubba(team nova anyway) made this little tweak to set the tanks in a different collection and if I remember well it calculates them some other way. The skeleton of my functions are originaly taken into an old cata holy pal profile.

What exactly isnt working!? Throwing a lua error!?

----------


## Vinshom

> Not I, I think bubba(team nova anyway) made this little tweak to set the tanks in a different collection and if I remember well it calculates them some other way. The skeleton of my functions are originaly taken into an old cata holy pal profile.
> 
> What exactly isnt working!? Throwing a lua error!?


I cannot test a thing since my game time expired a while ago. You need to ask Bubba that issue since they are the one who tweaked it.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I cannot test a thing since my game time expired a while ago. You need to ask Bubba that issue since they are the one who tweaked it.


Oh ok, well in fact at the beginning it was a reply to PartyKilla's question, what I meant is that the Healing engine should be working well. For me it works flawless in my protection pala profile. 100k hps is not bad at all for a tank I'd say!

In fact the code isnt the same, the version I'm using is a function originally from Sheuron.



```

function CalculateHP(t)
        incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) and UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0
        local PercentWithIncoming = 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)
        local ActualWithIncoming = ( UnitHealthMax(t) - ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) )
        return PercentWithIncoming, ActualWithIncoming
    end
    
    function CanHeal(t)
        if UnitInRange(t) 
            and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
            and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
            and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
            and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
            and UnitIsConnected(t)
            and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
            and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 121949) == nil -- Parasistic Growth
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 122784) == nil -- Reshape Life
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 122370) == nil -- Reshape Life 2
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nli -- Dissonance Field 2
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 3 
            and UnitDebuffID(t, 128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4
            then return true else return false end 
    end
    
    function SheuronEngine(MO, LOWHP, ACTUALHP)
        Nova_Tanks = { }
        local MouseoverCheck = MO or false
        local ActualHP = ACTUALHP or false
        local LowHPTarget = LOWHP or 65
        lowhpmembers = 0
        members = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), GUID = UnitGUID("player"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("player")) } } 
        
        -- Check if the Player is apart of the Custom Table
    
        if IsInRaid() then
                group = "raid"
        elseif IsInGroup() then
                group = "party"
        end
        
        for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do 
            local member, memberhp = group..i, CalculateHP(group..i)
            
            -- Checking all Party/Raid Members for Range/Health
            if CanHeal(member) then 
                -- Checking if Member has threat
                if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
                -- Checking if Member has Beacon on them
                if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) then memberhp = memberhp + 3 end 
                -- Searing Plasma Check
                if UnitDebuffID(member, 109379) then memberhp = memberhp - 9 end
                -- Checking if Member is a tank
                if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then 
                    memberhp = memberhp - 1 
                    table.insert(Nova_Tanks, { Unit = member, HP = memberhp, AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(member)) } )
                end                            
                table.insert( members,{ Unit = group..i, HP = memberhp, GUID = UnitGUID(group..i), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(group..i)) } ) 
            end 
            
        end 
        
        -- So if we pass that ActualHP is true, then we will sort by most health missing. If not, we sort by lowest % of health.
        if not ActualHP then
            table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
            if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then
                table.sort(Nova_Tanks, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)
            end
        elseif ActualHP then
            table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.AHP > y.AHP end)
            if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then
                table.sort(Nova_Tanks, function(x,y) return x.AHP > y.AHP end)
            end
        end
        
        -- Setting Low HP Members variable for AoE Healing
        for i=1,#members do
            if members[i].HP < LowHPTarget then
                lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers + 1
            end
        end
        
        -- Checking Priority Targeting
        if CanHeal("target") then
            table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit("target",x.Unit) end)
        elseif CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame and MouseoverCheck then
            table.sort(members, function(x) return UnitIsUnit("mouseover",x.Unit) end)
        end
    end 


```

In the profile, I call this function every tick to refresh the collection by using 
SheuronEngine(false, 80)

then I use members[1] to get the first line of the collection wich should be the lowest player. to get first line HP I use .HP and to get the "target" it is .Unit

if members[1].HP < DesiredValue then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SpellID), members[1].Unit)
end

I hope this will help.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> Click the link in my signature for Community Profiles, that'll show what's currently up to date.


Late reply, but thank you! Unfortunately none of them were really good for fury warriors, as they only pulled a fraction of the dps I could do. Guess I need to learn how to code rotations after all.

----------


## leetspeaker

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17271</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF35</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xFE4720</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xFE489D</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC57B8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xE85C3E</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A664</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


17271 ptr, at least working for me

----------


## Cikapaja

Yep those offsets work for me too. 
Thanks

----------


## daveyboyuk

if i wanted to get a profile working on ptr that works on live is it just a case of changing old>new spell ids if the rotation didnt change?

----------


## vitalic

Hi WWF, I saw the problem you've been having and it's of interest to me because I wanted to do a similar thing.

As a Rogue I want to be able to choose an opener from Stealth (either Cheap Shot or Garrote) and have the profile cast the ability for me and also trigger some other stuff a Rogue has to do before opening.

This code seems to work for me:



```

-- Macros
macros = {
    ["garrote"]    = false, 
    ["cheap shot"] = false, 
}
SLASH_GARROTE1 = &amp;quot;/GARROTE&amp;quot;
function SlashCmdList.GARROTE()
    if not macros["garrote"] then
        macros["garrote"] = true
    else
        macros["garrote"] = false
    end
end 


```

Then in the ability itself:



```

if macros["garrote"] then
    print("garrote")
    if lastspell == 703 then 
        macros["garrote"] = false
    end
    if UnitExists(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and UnitCanAttack(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
        and IsUsableSpell(703)
        and InMeleeRange()
        and not IsImmune(&amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
    then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(703))
    end
end 


```

Where lastspell is the id of my last spell cast (tracked with events).

I was expecting to receive the same error you did but the only way I was able to reproduce it was if I called SlashCmdList.GARROTE() from code. Given that we are both doing basically the same thing it seems odd that I have no trouble modifying values. Perhaps you just need to dumb your code down and have separate macros.

----------


## MrHeroe

Hey Guys, is it possible to count through a enemy Team in a BG environment? Just Like arenaN something like bgteamN !?

Best regards
Mr.

----------


## WWF

Looks like I found solution to my problem.
@vitalic The problem is not in calling functions. 
I'm using: StopAttack(), StartAttack(), ClearTarget(), SpellStopCasting, GetSpellLink(), CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(), " "), etc...
and even Notify_Short(), etc... -- not a WoW API functions
right inside SlashCmd functions and it works without causing errors.
The problem in the method of code. For example 

```

if table[i][j] = (table[i][j] == 1) and 0 or 1 


```

 usually works fine, but when I used it in SlashCmd or in a function called by SlashCmd, then it caused errors.
After I replaced it with a 

```

if table[i][j] == 1 then table[i][j] = 0 else table[i][j] = 1 end 


```

 rotation has become to work without crashing!
Оne small function


```

SLASH_TOGGLEMYSPELL1 = "/togglemyspell"SlashCmdList["TOGGLEMYSPELL"] = function(SpellName)    for i, v in pairs(VFQ) do        if VFQ[i][1] == SpellName then            if VFQ[i][2] == 1 then VFQ[i][2] = 0 else VFQ[i][2] = 1 end            print(string.format("%s has been %s the rotation.", GetSpellLink(SpellName), VFQ[i][2] == 1 and "|cff00ff00included|r in" or "|cffff0000excluded|r from"))                    end    endend 


```

for any number of spells!

----------


## ZidaneT

Hey guys... Not to be that guy or anything, but why don't we all just put people on ignore and be happy lil campers again. coders gonna code, haters gonna hate.

----------


## paintpauller

> Hey Guys, is it possible to count through a enemy Team in a BG environment? Just Like arenaN something like bgteamN !?
> 
> Best regards
> Mr.


yes it is, tho its a bit more complicated then just bgteamN unforchantly. developed this back when people were wanting a BG interrupt. dont have time to explain much but basically it will do its best to keep your focus on a enemy BG player who is in interrupt range. before you ask i dont remember why its not in a loop but i do know that there was a reason and thats why i manually step every time, also UnitFactionGroup("player") was returning doubles so thats why that is there. you should be able to adopt this for your needs so here is the interrupt ability as a whole.

if you have any questions just let me know and when i get more time i can help you out.



```

if AlphaInterrupt_stop()or not AlphaInterrupt_AlphaBattleGroundInterrupt_enableor UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player")or ((GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime()/1000) < 120)or not PQR_SpellAvailable(PQR_InterruptSpell())or IsActiveBattlefieldArena() == 1then return false endlocal name, realm = UnitName("target")if realm == nil then    if name == nil then        lasttargetname = nil    else lasttargetname = name endelse    lasttargetname = name.."-"..realmendif AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect == nil then AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = 0 endif AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect < GetTime() then    AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 1        RequestBattlefieldScoreData()    if BGnum == nil then BGnum = 0 end    if BGnum >= GetNumBattlefieldScores() then BGnum = 0 end    BGnum = BGnum + 1    local BG_PlayerInfo, _, _, _, _, BG_PlayerFaction = GetBattlefieldScore(BGnum)    local BG_PlayerName, BG_PlayerServer = strsplit("-", BG_PlayerInfo)    if     UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Horde"             then CheckMyFaction = 0    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Horde Horde"         then CheckMyFaction = 0    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Alliance"             then CheckMyFaction = 1    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Alliance Alliance" then CheckMyFaction = 1 end    if CheckMyFaction == BG_PlayerFaction then        --They are on my team dont need to focus        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 0.2        return false    end    if UnitName("target") == BG_PlayerInfo then        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 0.2        return false    end    if BG_PlayerInfo ~= nil then        RunMacroText("/targetexact "..BG_PlayerInfo)        RunMacroText("/focus [@target, exists]")        if lasttargetname == nil then            ClearTarget()         else            RunMacroText("/targetexact "..lasttargetname)        end    end    if UnitFactionGroup("player") == UnitFactionGroup("focus") then        --They are on my team need to re focus (should not happen)        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2        return false    end    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell()), "focus") ~= 1 then        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2        return false    end    if UnitName("target") == UnitName("focus") then        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2        return false    endendlocal customTarget = "focus"local castName, _, _, _, castStartTime, castEndTime, _, _, castInterruptable = UnitCastingInfo(customTarget)local channelName, _, _, _, channelStartTime, channelEndTime, _, channelInterruptable = UnitChannelInfo(customTarget)local divineshield = UnitBuffID(customTarget,642)local Inner_Focus = UnitBuffID(customTarget,89485)if channelName ~= nil then    --target is channeling a spell that is interruptable    --load the channel variables into the cast variables to make logic a little easier.    castName = channelName    castStartTime = channelStartTime    castEndTime = channelEndTime    castInterruptable = channelInterruptableend--This is actually "Not Interruptable"... so lets swap it around to use in the positive.if castInterruptable == false then    castInterruptable = trueelse    castInterruptable = falseend--we can't attack the target.if UnitCanAttack("player", customTarget) == nil then    return falseend    --we can't Interrupt when target has immunity.if divineshield or Inner_Focus then    AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 0.2    return falseend    if castInterruptable then    --target is casting something that is interruptable.    --the following 2 variables are named logically... value is in seconds.    local timeSinceStart = (GetTime() * 1000 - castStartTime) / 1000    local timeLeft = ((GetTime() * 1000 - castEndTime) * -1) / 1000    local castTime = castEndTime - castStartTime    local currentPercent = timeSinceStart / castTime * 100000        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 0.5        --make sure the interrupt spell is available    local interruptSpell = PQR_InterruptSpell()    if interruptSpell ~= 0 then        local interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)        if not PQR_SpellAvailable(interruptSpell) or IsSpellInRange(interruptName, customTarget) ~= 1 or SpellIsTargeting() then            return false        end    else        return false    end            --Ignore spells on Ignore list    if AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist_enable then        Alpha_Deserialize(AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist, "Ignore")        local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)        local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())        for i = 1, #toIgnore do            if type(toIgnore[i]) == "string" then                if toIgnore[i] == castName then                    PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Ignoring - "..unitname..": "..castName, 20, "DC143C")                    return false                end            elseif type(toIgnore[i]) == "number" then                if (GetSpellInfo(toIgnore[i])) == castName then                    PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Ignoring - "..unitname..": "..castName, 20, "DC143C")                    return false                end            end                end    end        --should we use InstantInterrupt delays or normal?    if AlphaInterrupt_InstantInterruptlist_enable then        Alpha_Deserialize(AlphaInterrupt_Instantlist, "Instant Interrupt")        local OnInstantlist = false        for i = 1, #toInstantInterrupt do            if type(toInstantInterrupt[i]) == "string" then                if toInstantInterrupt[i] == castName then OnInstantlist = true end            elseif type(toInstantInterrupt[i]) == "number" then                if (GetSpellInfo(toInstantInterrupt[i]))== castName then OnInstantlist = true end        end    end        if OnInstantlist then            if timeSinceStart - AlphaInterrupt_Instant_InterruptDelay < 0 then return false end            if currentPercent < AlphaInterrupt_Instant_InterruptPercent then return false end                else            --interrupt percentage check            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = 0 end            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 < GetTime() then                AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = GetTime() + 1.5                PQR_InterruptPercent = randompercentage()            end            if currentPercent < PQR_InterruptPercent then                return false            end                    --minimum interrupt time            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = 0 end            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 < GetTime() then                AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = GetTime() + 1.5                PQR_InterruptDelay = randomdelay()            end            if timeSinceStart - PQR_InterruptDelay < 0 then                return false            end        end        else        --interrupt percentage check        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = 0 end        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 < GetTime() then            AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = GetTime() + 1.5            PQR_InterruptPercent = randompercentage()        end        if currentPercent < PQR_InterruptPercent then            return false        end            --minimum interrupt time        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = 0 end        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 < GetTime() then            AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = GetTime() + 1.5            PQR_InterruptDelay = randomdelay()        end        if timeSinceStart - PQR_InterruptDelay < 0 then            return false        end    end    --Finally, make sure the spell they are casting is on the interrupt list or interrupt all is checked    if PQR_IsOnInterruptList(castName) or PQR_IsInterruptAll() then        --Nerder's DK priority        if UnitClass("player") == "DEATHKNIGHT" then            local name, _, _, count = UnitBuffID("player",114851)                        if PQR_InterruptSpell() ~= 47528 then                 for i = 1, 2 do                     local RuneCDstart, RuneCDduration = GetRuneCooldown(i)                    if GetRuneType(i) == 1                    and ( RuneCDstart + RuneCDduration - GetTime() > 0 ) then                        if (name ~= nil and count >= 5) then                            local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)                            local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())                            PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname.." - Used: "..GetSpellInfo(45529), 20, "DC143C")                                                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(45529), "player")                            CastSpellByID(interruptSpell, customTarget)                            return true                        end                    else                        return false                    end                end            elseif PQR_InterruptSpell() == 47528 then                local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)                local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())                PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname, 20, "DC143C")                CastSpellID(interruptSpell, customTarget)                return true            end        else            local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)            local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())            PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname, 20, "DC143C")            PQR_Debug("Casting interrupt on "..customTarget)            CastSpellByID(interruptSpell, customTarget)            return true        end    end    end 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah indeed, when I wake up tomorrow Im gonna check this thread for that video ^^

----------


## Vinshom

> Yeah indeed, when I wake up tomorrow Im gonna check this thread for that video ^^


I wont even brush my teeth before I see the video.

----------


## sparkyiezz

How many cores should I run pqr on? I have 4, no mattere what profile I run for somereason I dont loose much FPS but what happens is it makes the game much more unsmooth its like not laggy but un-smooth

----------


## Sivers

Just wondering for people on PTR, has anyone had issues getting the 32bit client to start? I changed the options in the launcher, I launch the WoW.exe (instead of WoW-64.exe) in the directory, but whenever the game loads, it's always the 64-bit client instead of the 32-bit client. No idea how that happened as I just installed the PTR now. Can't seem to force the 32-bit client to launch no matter what I do  :Frown:

----------


## cokx

rename your wow-64.exe to anything else and it will work

----------


## MrHeroe

> yes it is, tho its a bit more complicated then just bgteamN unforchantly. developed this back when people were wanting a BG interrupt. dont have time to explain much but basically it will do its best to keep your focus on a enemy BG player who is in interrupt range. before you ask i dont remember why its not in a loop but i do know that there was a reason and thats why i manually step every time, also UnitFactionGroup("player") was returning doubles so thats why that is there. you should be able to adopt this for your needs so here is the interrupt ability as a whole.
> 
> if you have any questions just let me know and when i get more time i can help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if AlphaInterrupt_stop()
or not AlphaInterrupt_AlphaBattleGroundInterrupt_enable
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player")
or ((GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime()/1000) < 120)
or not PQR_SpellAvailable(PQR_InterruptSpell())
or IsActiveBattlefieldArena() == 1
then return false end
  local name, realm = UnitName("target")
if realm == nil then
    if name == nil then
        lasttargetname = nil
    else lasttargetname = name end
else
    lasttargetname = name.."-"..realm
end
  if AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect == nil then AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = 0 end
if AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect < GetTime() then
    AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 1
    
    RequestBattlefieldScoreData()
    if BGnum == nil then BGnum = 0 end
    if BGnum >= GetNumBattlefieldScores() then BGnum = 0 end
    BGnum = BGnum + 1
    local BG_PlayerInfo, _, _, _, _, BG_PlayerFaction = GetBattlefieldScore(BGnum)
    local BG_PlayerName, BG_PlayerServer = strsplit("-", BG_PlayerInfo)
      if     UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Horde"             then CheckMyFaction = 0
    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Horde Horde"         then CheckMyFaction = 0
    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Alliance"             then CheckMyFaction = 1
    elseif UnitFactionGroup("player") == "Alliance Alliance" then CheckMyFaction = 1 end
      if CheckMyFaction == BG_PlayerFaction then
        --They are on my team dont need to focus
        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 0.2
        return false
    end
    if UnitName("target") == BG_PlayerInfo then
        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 0.2
        return false
    end
    if BG_PlayerInfo ~= nil then
        RunMacroText("/targetexact "..BG_PlayerInfo)
        RunMacroText("/focus [@target, exists]")
        if lasttargetname == nil then
            ClearTarget() 
        else
            RunMacroText("/targetexact "..lasttargetname)
        end
    end
    if UnitFactionGroup("player") == UnitFactionGroup("focus") then
        --They are on my team need to re focus (should not happen)
        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2
        return false
    end
    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell()), "focus") ~= 1 then
        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2
        return false
    end
    if UnitName("target") == UnitName("focus") then
        AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() - 2
        return false
    end
end
  local customTarget = "focus"
local castName, _, _, _, castStartTime, castEndTime, _, _, castInterruptable = UnitCastingInfo(customTarget)
local channelName, _, _, _, channelStartTime, channelEndTime, _, channelInterruptable = UnitChannelInfo(customTarget)
local divineshield = UnitBuffID(customTarget,642)
local Inner_Focus = UnitBuffID(customTarget,89485)
  if channelName ~= nil then
    --target is channeling a spell that is interruptable
    --load the channel variables into the cast variables to make logic a little easier.
    castName = channelName
    castStartTime = channelStartTime
    castEndTime = channelEndTime
    castInterruptable = channelInterruptable
end
    --This is actually "Not Interruptable"... so lets swap it around to use in the positive.
if castInterruptable == false then
    castInterruptable = true
else
    castInterruptable = false
end
  --we can't attack the target.
if UnitCanAttack("player", customTarget) == nil then
    return false
end
    
--we can't Interrupt when target has immunity.
if divineshield or Inner_Focus then
    AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 0.2
    return false
end
    
if castInterruptable then
    --target is casting something that is interruptable.
    --the following 2 variables are named logically... value is in seconds.
    local timeSinceStart = (GetTime() * 1000 - castStartTime) / 1000
    local timeLeft = ((GetTime() * 1000 - castEndTime) * -1) / 1000
    local castTime = castEndTime - castStartTime
    local currentPercent = timeSinceStart / castTime * 100000
    
    AlphaInterrupt_targetProtect = GetTime() + 0.5
    
    --make sure the interrupt spell is available
    local interruptSpell = PQR_InterruptSpell()
    if interruptSpell ~= 0 then
        local interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)
        if not PQR_SpellAvailable(interruptSpell) or IsSpellInRange(interruptName, customTarget) ~= 1 or SpellIsTargeting() then
            return false
        end
    else
        return false
    end    
    
    --Ignore spells on Ignore list
    if AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist_enable then
        Alpha_Deserialize(AlphaInterrupt_Ignorelist, "Ignore")
        local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)
        local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())
        for i = 1, #toIgnore do
            if type(toIgnore[i]) == "string" then
                if toIgnore[i] == castName then
                    PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Ignoring - "..unitname..": "..castName, 20, "DC143C")
                    return false
                end
            elseif type(toIgnore[i]) == "number" then
                if (GetSpellInfo(toIgnore[i])) == castName then
                    PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Ignoring - "..unitname..": "..castName, 20, "DC143C")
                    return false
                end
            end        
        end
    end
    
    --should we use InstantInterrupt delays or normal?
    if AlphaInterrupt_InstantInterruptlist_enable then
        Alpha_Deserialize(AlphaInterrupt_Instantlist, "Instant Interrupt")
        local OnInstantlist = false
        for i = 1, #toInstantInterrupt do
            if type(toInstantInterrupt[i]) == "string" then
                if toInstantInterrupt[i] == castName then OnInstantlist = true end
            elseif type(toInstantInterrupt[i]) == "number" then
                if (GetSpellInfo(toInstantInterrupt[i]))== castName then OnInstantlist = true end
        end    end
        if OnInstantlist then
            if timeSinceStart - AlphaInterrupt_Instant_InterruptDelay < 0 then return false end
            if currentPercent < AlphaInterrupt_Instant_InterruptPercent then return false end        
        else
            --interrupt percentage check
            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = 0 end
            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 < GetTime() then
                AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = GetTime() + 1.5
                PQR_InterruptPercent = randompercentage()
            end
            if currentPercent < PQR_InterruptPercent then
                return false
            end
        
            --minimum interrupt time
            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = 0 end
            if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 < GetTime() then
                AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = GetTime() + 1.5
                PQR_InterruptDelay = randomdelay()
            end
            if timeSinceStart - PQR_InterruptDelay < 0 then
                return false
            end
        end    
    else
        --interrupt percentage check
        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = 0 end
        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 < GetTime() then
            AlphaInterrupt_Protect1 = GetTime() + 1.5
            PQR_InterruptPercent = randompercentage()
        end
        if currentPercent < PQR_InterruptPercent then
            return false
        end
    
        --minimum interrupt time
        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 == nil then AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = 0 end
        if AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 < GetTime() then
            AlphaInterrupt_Protect2 = GetTime() + 1.5
            PQR_InterruptDelay = randomdelay()
        end
        if timeSinceStart - PQR_InterruptDelay < 0 then
            return false
        end
    end
      --Finally, make sure the spell they are casting is on the interrupt list or interrupt all is checked
    if PQR_IsOnInterruptList(castName) or PQR_IsInterruptAll() then
        --Nerder's DK priority
        if UnitClass("player") == "DEATHKNIGHT" then
            local name, _, _, count = UnitBuffID("player",114851)
            
            if PQR_InterruptSpell() ~= 47528 then
                 for i = 1, 2 do
                     local RuneCDstart, RuneCDduration = GetRuneCooldown(i)
                    if GetRuneType(i) == 1
                    and ( RuneCDstart + RuneCDduration - GetTime() > 0 ) then
                        if (name ~= nil and count >= 5) then
                            local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)
                            local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())
                            PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname.." - Used: "..GetSpellInfo(45529), 20, "DC143C")                        
                            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(45529), "player")
                            CastSpellByID(interruptSpell, customTarget)
                            return true
                        end
                    else
                        return false
                    end
                end
            elseif PQR_InterruptSpell() == 47528 then
                local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)
                local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())
                PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname, 20, "DC143C")
                CastSpellID(interruptSpell, customTarget)
                return true
            end
        else
            local unitname = GetUnitName(customTarget)
            local Interruptspellname = GetSpellInfo(PQR_InterruptSpell())
            PQR_Event("PQR_Text", "Interrupted - "..unitname..": "..castName.." - With: "..Interruptspellname, 20, "DC143C")
            PQR_Debug("Casting interrupt on "..customTarget)
            CastSpellByID(interruptSpell, customTarget)
            return true
        end
    end
    
end 
> ...


Thank you so much =) +rep

----------


## Mavmins

does no one else remember failroad ?? its the same guy again trolling and moaning about PQR ! either that or his twin brother, always saying he has something WAY better and never letting anyone else use it

----------


## crystal_tech

> How many cores should I run pqr on? I have 4, no mattere what profile I run for somereason I dont loose much FPS but what happens is it makes the game much more unsmooth its like not laggy but un-smooth


whos profile are you using?

also Ment brought up this up, If your using PQR_UnitDistance(), or the one to if behind or facing try adding a global PQR_UnitInfo("player") and PQR_UnitInfo("target") and see if that helps with the laggeness.

----------


## vitalic

> whos profile are you using?
> 
> also Ment brought up this up, If your using PQR_UnitDistance(), or the one to if behind or facing try adding a global PQR_UnitInfo("player") and PQR_UnitInfo("target") and see if that helps with the laggeness.


How would that help exactly?

----------


## sparkyiezz

> whos profile are you using?
> 
> also Ment brought up this up, If your using PQR_UnitDistance(), or the one to if behind or facing try adding a global PQR_UnitInfo("player") and PQR_UnitInfo("target") and see if that helps with the laggeness.


using cokx profile, he told me to change some numbers and its more stable now xD

----------


## Kinky

@vitalic: It calls the player tracker that Xelper uses for those functions, like current coordinates and more. Without it, you'll get errors in form of "Action blocked by Blizzard" through the interface resulting in the Lua being disabled (fixed with a restart) or in a worst case scenario, a lagging profile. I'd find the documentation on it, but I'm not home right now.  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> @vitalic: It calls the player tracker that Xelper uses for those functions, like current coordinates and more. Without it, you'll get errors in form of "Action blocked by Blizzard" through the interface resulting in the Lua being disabled (fixed with a restart) or in a worst case scenario, a lagging profile. I'd find the documentation on it, but I'm not home right now. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


I'll try that out, sometimes I feel like I start to lag after a while with PQR_UnitFacing() calls, I try to mitigate it as much as possible by making it the very last check or providing an option to bypass it completely, but it would be good to have that fixed.

----------


## WWF

IsUnitFacingUnit(unitID1,unitID2) ([PQR] 2.1.5-2.2.0 versions)
it's like PQR_UnitFacing ()?
unit id 2 - target id? it's ok
but unit id 1 - is player id? :confused:
I can not understand how it works.
Xelper too busy to post the code for PQR_UnitFacing (), PQR_IsOutOfSight() here? - that's all I need to complete my profile  :Frown:

----------


## vitalic

> IsUnitFacingUnit(unitID1,unitID2) ([PQR] 2.1.5-2.2.0 versions)
> it's like PQR_UnitFacing ()?
> unit id 2 - target id? it's ok
> but unit id 1 - is player id? :confused:
> I can not understand how it works.
> helper too busy to post the code for PQR_UnitFacing (), PQR_IsOutOfSight() here? - that's all I need to complete my profile


Doesn't that just replicate PQR_UnitFacing()? What is there not to understand? I'm trying those functions now and I do notice it feels smoother, could that be related to what Mentally is saying or just placebo effect?

Edit: I don't think it's placebo effect, the difference is night and day.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Tony we're waiting for you to post the video of your superior rotation-bot in action, where is it? ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can just hide your player-frame by your chatframe and put a picture over where your chat-frame is in the video, that way you can use a lvl 90 without people telling who you are.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay fair enough  :Smile:

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Doesn't that just replicate PQR_UnitFacing()? What is there not to understand? I'm trying those functions now and I do notice it feels smoother, could that be related to what Mentally is saying or just placebo effect?
> 
> Edit: I don't think it's placebo effect, the difference is night and day.


Use debugprofilestop - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons to test

----------


## katuro

anyone got offsets for the latest PQR for the PTR?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> just make a new chat tab to dump info into and you should be able to still hide your player frame




```
/run PlayerFrame.name:SetText("OWNEDCORE.com")
```

or



```
/run PlayerFrame:Hide()
```

He can almost do anything with his amazing coding skills, I don't see how this could be holding him back. He could even use the PTR...

----------


## vitalic

> ```
> /run PlayerFrame.name:SetText("OWNEDCORE.com")
> ```


Oh man, wish I had known that when I made my profile video, it took me so long to blur names out in Vegas.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

By the way, is there a reason PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") might always return false, even when being spammed with out of line of sight errors?

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Oh man, wish I had known that when I made my profile video, it took me so long to blur names out in Vegas. 
> 
> By the way, is there a reason PQR_IsOutOfSight("target") might always return false, even when being spammed with out of line of sight errors?


PQR_IsOutOfSight has been a known issue that it doesn't work since 2012.

----------


## vitalic

> PQR_IsOutOfSight has been a known issue that it doesn't work since 2012.


That is useful to know, thanks.

----------


## DarkMassacre

I was wondering if someone could help me I am trying to modify someone elses profile. The only modification I did was change slam to whirlwind and rename the file headings so that it wouldnt override the original file. Since I want to use the original but then switch to the modified one mid fight for aoe dmg. The problem is after i modified the headings it gives me an error of bad coding of the ability file., can someone tell me the step I missed? This is the code in case you were wondering I changed FailroadWarriorPvE_WARRIOR_Abilities to ArmsAoePvE_WARRIOR_Abilities, 

FailroadWarriorPvE_WARRIOR_Rotations to ArmsAoe_WARRIOR_Rotations, 

PQR_failroadPvEdata to PQR_ArmsAoePvEdata 

and for the spell i changed slam spell ID 1464 to whirlwind spell id 1680

----------


## crystal_tech

> I was wondering if someone could help me I am trying to modify someone elses profile. The only modification I did was change slam to whirlwind and rename the file headings so that it wouldnt override the original file. Since I want to use the original but then switch to the modified one mid fight for aoe dmg. The problem is after i modified the headings it gives me an error of bad coding of the ability file., can someone tell me the step I missed? This is the code in case you were wondering I changed FailroadWarriorPvE_WARRIOR_Abilities to ArmsAoePvE_WARRIOR_Abilities, 
> 
> FailroadWarriorPvE_WARRIOR_Rotations to FailroadWarriorPvE_WARRIOR_Abilities, 
> 
> PQR_failroadPvEdata to PQR_ArmsAoePvEdata 
> 
> and for the spell i changed slam spell ID 1464 to whirlwind spell id 1680


prob is you renamed the data file without updating the part that looks for it

----------


## DarkMassacre

> prob is you renamed the data file without updating the part that looks for it


WOOO! THANK YOU! 

Sorry I have never modified a PQR profile before and I felt like there was something missing that connects the files together, yea i didnt add any of the parts of the profile into the editor I just modified the text documents. 

It works now + rep to you!

----------


## WWF

any chance to see the code of PQR_IsOutOfSight(), PQR_UnitInfo(), PQR_UnitDistance(), PQR_UnitFacing()?

----------


## crystal_tech

> any chance to see the code of PQR_IsOutOfSight(), PQR_UnitInfo(), PQR_UnitDistance(), PQR_UnitFacing()?


https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/..._Reference.lua

follow that link gives some examples of PQR api's

and this:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2789958 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

has a few extras the first link misses

----------


## WWF

*crystal_tech* thx  :Smile:  but it's all I found in the search.
I do not need to know what they do, i need to know how they do it, i need their code (the functions body).

----------


## vitalic

Ok, I took the facing code that was posted before, cleaned it up a bit, added a throttle and also fixed the angle checks, it seems to work well and with less fps spikes, feel free to try it.



```

function GetPointYawAngle(x1, y1, facing, x2, y2)   local yaw = atan2(y1-y2, x1-x2) - facing   if yaw < 0 then      yaw = yaw + 360   end   return yawendfunction GetUnitYawAngle(unitID1, unitID2)   if not (UnitExists(unitID1) and UnitExists(unitID2)) then return 0 end   local x1, y1, _, facing = PQR_UnitInfo(unitID1)   local x2, y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(unitID2)   return GetPointYawAngle(x1, y1, deg(facing), x2, y2)endfunction IsUnitFacingUnit(unitID1, unitID2, throttle)    if lastFacing == nil then lastFacing = false end    if lastFacingTime == nil then lastFacingTime = 0 end    if not throttle or (GetTime() - lastFacingTime) > throttle then        lastFacingTime = GetTime()        local yawAngle = GetUnitYawAngle(unitID1, unitID2)        if yawAngle > 0 and yawAngle > 90 then lastFacing = true return true end        if yawAngle < 0 and yawAngle < -90 then lastFacing = true return true end        lastFacing = false    end    return lastFacingendfunction IsUnitBehindUnit(unitID1, unitID2, throttle)    return not IsUnitFacingUnit(unitID2, unitID1, throttle)end 


```

----------


## WWF

yes, I did like this


```

if FacingTime == nil then FacingTime = 0 endfunction PlayerFacingTarget(Time)    if not UnitExists("target") or UnitIsUnit("player","target") then return false end    if FacingTime < GetTime() - Time then         FacingTime = GetTime()         local x1,y1,_,facing = PQR_UnitInfo(UnitGUID("player"))        local x2,y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(UnitGUID("target"))        local yawAngle = atan2(y1 - y2, x1 - x2) - deg(facing)        if yawAngle < 0 then yawAngle = yawAngle + 360 end        if yawAngle > 90 and yawAngle < 270 then             FacingCheck = true else FacingCheck = false        end    endendif FacingCheck then PlayerFacingTarget(2) else PlayerFacingTarget(1) end 


```

bigger interval for checking = less frequently framerate drop
does not work with objects like the foots of Lord Rhyolith

----------


## CharleyWex

Latest PTR Offsets

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17271</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF35</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xFE4720</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xFE489D</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC57B8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xE85C3E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A664</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x488F92</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xCA6270</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xDD8464</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## odie200

how do i get PQR to work on the PTR i downloaded the newest offsets and it only will go into edit mod someone plz hlp

----------


## Uitham

> how do i get PQR to work on the PTR i downloaded the newest offsets and it only will go into edit mod someone plz hlp


1. Go to the offsets folder
2. Copy and paste another offset file, like Offsets_17128.xml
3. Rename that to Offsets_(ptr version).xml, so in this case Offsets_17271.xml
4. Open the file in notepad
5. Replace all the contents with what was posted above here, so



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17271</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xD9DF35</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xFE4720</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xFE489D</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCC57B8</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xE85C3E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5A664</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x488F92</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xCA6270</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xDD8464</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x7F8</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Or JPS dps-addon! lol

----------


## Cavalierz24

I downloaded the program and downloaded my rotation and put it in correct folder, i run the program select my toon and then go into game and Hold down Alt+x and it says enabled and then it does nothing no attacking at all. please help its going on 3 days and i can't figure it out its pissing me off.

----------


## kuukuu

> Why wait when you can use "ShadowBot" which apparently does 20% more DPS than PQR!


Wait what? That's a new one to me.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I downloaded the program and downloaded my rotation and put it in correct folder, i run the program select my toon and then go into game and Hold down Alt+x and it says enabled and then it does nothing no attacking at all. please help its going on 3 days and i can't figure it out its pissing me off.


is wow running windowed fullscreen?

----------


## Vinshom

> Why wait when you can use "ShadowBot" which apparently does 20% more DPS than PQR!


You are joking right?

----------


## paintpauller

> Wait what? That's a new one to me.


i use shadow bot, its basicly then new lazy bot with some improvements. its great for gathering which is what i use it for... but its so bad at dps its funny (at least for my shadow priest who is my boter) it could just be the standard profile but it was doing so bad it would die to lvl 85 mobs and hes 90... after deciding to use PQR along side the bot the difference was night and day lol.

in short its a awesome (100% fully passive wow bot!) that works wonders for gathering/grinding/and to a point pvp, but is no rotation bot.

here is the link if u want to check it out: Shadow Bot - Your premier windows leveling bot!

----------


## cukiemunster

> You are joking right?


Yes, yes he is. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kuukuu

> i use shadow bot, its basicly then new lazy bot with some improvements. its great for gathering which is what i use it for... but its so bad at dps its funny (at least for my shadow priest who is my boter) it could just be the standard profile but it was doing so bad it would die to lvl 85 mobs and hes 90... after deciding to use PQR along side the bot the difference was night and day lol.
> 
> in short its a awesome (100% fully passive wow bot!) that works wonders for gathering/grinding/and to a point pvp, but is no rotation bot.
> 
> here is the link if u want to check it out: Shadow Bot - Your premier windows leveling bot!


Apparently there's a plug in for it called Goblin, that's what is apparently doing 15-20k more dps then paid PQR profiles. Sounds like either made up BS or really badly coded paid profiles. lol

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> any chance to see the code of PQR_IsOutOfSight(), PQR_UnitInfo(), PQR_UnitDistance(), PQR_UnitFacing()?


Funny I was looking into this the other day... sending you a PM

----------


## Vinshom

> Or JPS dps-addon! lol


Do u have a linke and tutorial of what is this?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Do u have a linke and tutorial of what is this?


i googled it: https://github.com/jp-ganis/JPS is what comes up

----------


## Vinshom

> i googled it: https://github.com/jp-ganis/JPS is what comes up


Thanks crystal , I came up with the same link but the addon does not work as an addon.

----------


## Ninjaderp

No I have tried to use it myself but without luck, I think it needs a lua-unlocker in order for it to work.

----------


## vitalic

> 100% fully passive wow bot!


What does that even mean?

----------


## cokx

I guess he mean 100% afk bot  :Wink:

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I guess he mean 100% afk bot


Haha no he meant a mobile target dummy that doesnt fight hehe

----------


## crystal_tech

Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,

its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip

some notes on it:
its up to you to use shield barrier/block and banners

left shift: CDs (bloodbath\dragon roar\shockwave) (it will use them on special units without holding the key down)
left ctrl: taunt mouseover
left alt: quick pause
right alt: (if your in a raid instance, eg LFR, it will mark you with a star, the other tank with a circle and make him your focus) --I use a safeguard macro to provide extra damage reduction on bigger hits
right ctrl: heroic leap
right shift: AoE toggle
left and right Alt: Pause toggle

also created a frame that shows what mode your in (pause, aoe on or off) thats movable if you don't want it on type /pqd

in order to change Modkeys at this time you'll need to change the number in the spell table.

it will use execute if your at or above 90% hp and 50% rage but you can turn it off or change values in the table.

I welcome feedback and helpful suggestions.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> some notes on it:
> its up to you to use shield barrier/block and banners
> 
> left shift: CDs (bloodbath\dragon roar\shockwave) (it will use them on special units without holding the key down)
> left ctrl: taunt mouseover
> ...


Happy birthday buddy!! I like how it sound fun to play, rage pooled and use shields when we feel it, great idea!

Will try that out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> some notes on it:
> its up to you to use shield barrier/block and banners
> 
> left shift: CDs (bloodbath\dragon roar\shockwave) (it will use them on special units without holding the key down)
> left ctrl: taunt mouseover
> ...


Happy Birthday crystal!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Happy birthday Crystal!

----------


## travis2861

For those of you guys trying to use PQR with the new Battle.Net Launcher, I've come up with a way of launching WoW from the Battle.Net Launcher in 32-bit mode AND allowing PQR to still attach to it.

You will need the following program Link Shell Extension or the knowledge of how to create a symbolic link.

1. Rename your Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.exe.backup or something like that.
2. Right click the Wow.exe and choose "Pick Link Source" from the pop-up menu.
3. Right click somewhere in your WoW folder and click Drop As -> Symbolic Link
4. Rename that new link to Wow-64.exe
5. ???
6. Profit

But yeah, that will allow the Battle.Net launcher to launch the game and allow PQR to attach to it. Enjoy!

----------


## crystal_tech

thanks for the happy birthdays!

----------


## Vinshom

> thanks for the happy birthdays!


Happy B-day, thnx for the gift we should have giving you a gift  :Frown:

----------


## averykey

Having an issue, living bomb is not applying at all.

if UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") == nil then
return true
end

spell id 44457

anyone know why? I have added checks to all the other spells, removed all the other spells, but it still won't apply to my target.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Having an issue, living bomb is not applying at all.
> 
> if UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") == nil then
> return true
> end
> 
> spell id 44457
> 
> anyone know why? I have added checks to all the other spells, removed all the other spells, but it still won't apply to my target.


I did not verify/test but I suggest because it's a Morphed spell bro!



```

if UnitDebuffID("target", 44457,"PLAYER") == nil thenCastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(44457)) return trueend 


```

Don't forget to set ability to the left to 0!

----------


## Cikapaja

Anyone have working offsets for 17299  :Big Grin: ? Much <3

----------


## leetspeaker

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17299</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xDB7195</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xFFE1C8</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xFFE345</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCDEA18</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xE9F6D6</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5CB85</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


working for me, at least

----------


## JUANNY

> working for me, at least


just tried them and it doesnt work fo me
im using the x86 version of the ptr

----------


## Vinshom

> just tried them and it doesnt work fo me
> im using the x86 version of the ptr


make sure you delete wow 64bit folder out of ur wow folder

----------


## Cikapaja

@leetspeaker the offset works. Thanks a lot.

----------


## vitalic

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> -snip-
> 
> also created a frame that shows what mode your in (pause, aoe on or off) thats movable if you don't want it on type /pqd
> 
> I welcome feedback and helpful suggestions.


Happy Birthday for yesterday! Also the draggable frame is cool, I might have to have a play with that.  :Smile:

----------


## Vinshom

Guys, PQI does not work load in PTR with me, can anyone share a working PQI please?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> some notes on it:
> its up to you to use shield barrier/block and banners
> 
> left shift: CDs (bloodbath\dragon roar\shockwave) (it will use them on special units without holding the key down)
> left ctrl: taunt mouseover
> ...


Well mate, this is an amazing gift. I tested the rotation with my prot warrior off-tank, he will use this from now on, we both are amazed by this, the precision and feeling of this rotation is really exceptional.

Additionally I took a look to your code and I had a serious blast. These codes are.... amazingly beautiful.

This rotation rocks, it feels like a framelock HonorBuddy rotation. Quick, precise, spam free, simply sublime.

I already said it I know but, crystal, you are my hero!

Thanks again for the gift and cheers!!

----------


## iceymot

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> 
> I welcome feedback and helpful suggestions.


thanks for sharing.

RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) 

will the above line pickup any spell you have on your bar?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Well mate, this is an amazing gift. I tested the rotation with my prot warrior off-tank, he will use this from now on, we both are amazed by this, the precision and feeling of this rotation is really exceptional.
> 
> Additionally I took a look to your code and I had a serious blast. These codes are.... amazingly beautiful.
> 
> This rotation rocks, it feels like a framelock HonorBuddy rotation. Quick, precise, spam free, simply sublime.
> 
> I already said it I know but, crystal, you are my hero!
> 
> Thanks again for the gift and cheers!!


Thanks glad your liking it!



> thanks for sharing.
> 
> RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) 
> 
> will the above line pickup any spell you have on your bar?


yep and then some lol, anything thats clickable bag item even.

----------


## Vinshom

> Guys, PQI does not work load in PTR with me, can anyone share a working PQI please?


I got it working  :Smile:

----------


## Sevve3

> I got it working



Could you explain how ?

Been getting various errors including this:



```
Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:179: attempt to index field 'interface' (a nil value)
Time: 08/14/13 18:34:55
Count: 1197
Stack: [C]: ?
Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:179: in function `PQR_BotLoaded'
[string "if PQR_BotLoaded then PQR_BotLoaded(nil, ni..."]:1: in main chunk
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1413: in function `PQR_SendEvents'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:103: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:97>

Locals:
```

Left it for 2 mins and have about 12k of these. Any help at all would be appreciated.

----------


## cokx

you need the 
PQR_PQI.lua
in your data folder

----------


## cpowroks

I dont know if this still works, but heres what i used when i was on the ptr a few builds ago.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...0for%20PTR.zip

----------


## calamat44

travis2861

I'm getting the error Failed to launch a critical file. Please close all other applications, temporarilly deactive your anti-virus sofware, and try again. Alternatively, log in as an admistrator and try again. When I use it without those changes, it works fine but enters the game in 64 bit mode. FYI I'm using Windows 8 64 bit. I really want to get this straightened cause I really like the new interface but want to still use PQR. 
Also, how is the progress in actually getting PQR working in 64 bit mode. This would solve alot of issues.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## travis2861

> travis2861
> 
> I'm getting the error Failed to launch a critical file. Please close all other applications, temporarilly deactive your anti-virus sofware, and try again. Alternatively, log in as an admistrator and try again. When I use it without those changes, it works fine but enters the game in 64 bit mode. FYI I'm using Windows 8 64 bit. I really want to get this straightened cause I really like the new interface but want to still use PQR. 
> Also, how is the progress in actually getting PQR working in 64 bit mode. This would solve alot of issues.
> Thanks in advance.


There are only a few things I can think of that would cause the problem:

1) The link was somehow created incorrectly. Delete the link (should be the Wow-64.exe file and also should have a size of 0KB) and re-create it.
2) Your 32-bit executable is corrupted somehow in which case you would need to find a way to repair it. Not sure whether the repair tool is in a working state, but if it is, it should be able to fix it.
3) Try everything on https://us.battle.net/support/en/art...BNTAGT00000843 if you haven't already.
4) Windows 8 is somehow causing the problem, in which case you are completely screwed short of moving back to Windows 7, which is what I'm using.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Xelper has said numerous times that he wont make a 64-bit version of PQR, as it works great for 32-bit and would take a lot of effort to rewrite.

----------


## JUANNY

> travis2861
> 
> I'm getting the error Failed to launch a critical file. Please close all other applications, temporarilly deactive your anti-virus sofware, and try again. Alternatively, log in as an admistrator and try again. When I use it without those changes, it works fine but enters the game in 64 bit mode. FYI I'm using Windows 8 64 bit. I really want to get this straightened cause I really like the new interface but want to still use PQR. 
> Also, how is the progress in actually getting PQR working in 64 bit mode. This would solve alot of issues.
> Thanks in advance.


if you delete or rename the wow64.exe AND DO NOT check off that you want it to launch 32 bit wow.exe it will give you the critical file error because it was looking for the wow64.exe to launch but didnt find it-so check off in options to launch 32 bit client

----------


## travis2861

> if you delete or rename the wow64.exe AND DO NOT check off that you want it to launch 32 bit wow.exe it will give you the critical file error because it was looking for the wow64.exe to launch but didnt find it-so check off in options to launch 32 bit client


That is not relevant because there should still be a "Wow-64.exe" file. See my post on the last page for more information

----------


## JUANNY

> That is not relevant because there should still be a "Wow-64.exe" file. See my post on the last page for more information


haha lol which is easier?
your procedure requires renaming and downloading a program that creates a symbolic link and other stuff
when it is much simpler to delete wow64.exe and check off wow.exe 32 bit and youre done

----------


## travis2861

> haha lol which is easier?
> your procedure requires renaming and downloading a program that creates a symbolic link and other stuff
> when it is much simpler to delete wow64.exe and check off wow.exe 32 bit and youre done


Did you not read the post? It was intended to help the people who were using the Battle.Net Launcher, which by default launches the 64-bit game and doesn't currently have an option to change that.

----------


## JUANNY

> Did you not read the post? It was intended to help the people who were using the Battle.Net Launcher, which by default launches the 64-bit game and doesn't currently have an option to change that.


ya but the post that i made that you referred as :"irrelevant" was to the poster that was getting the critical file error because he renamed or deleted the the 64 bit without enabling the 32 bit executable in options-so in his case your procedure was going a bit overboard to say the least

----------


## JUANNY

> Did you not read the post? It was intended to help the people who were using the Battle.Net Launcher, which by default launches the 64-bit game and doesn't currently have an option to change that.


just out of curiosity-is blizzard forcing players to only use the 64 bit client since you said "doesn't currently have an option to change that." cause not every player has a 64 bit OS

----------


## crystal_tech

> just out of curiosity-is blizzard forcing players to only use the 64 bit client since you said "doesn't currently have an option to change that." cause not every player has a 64 bit OS


if you don't have a 64bit OS it will default to 32.

----------


## travis2861

> ya but the post that i made that you referred as :"irrelevant" was to the poster that was getting the critical file error because he renamed or deleted the the 64 bit without enabling the 32 bit executable in options-so in his case your procedure was going a bit overboard to say the least


It was not going overboard in the least because his post was directed at me and the only reason for that would be if he was following the instructions that I posted to get PQR working with the BATTLE.NET LAUNCHER BETA.

----------


## Vinshom

> Could you explain how ?
> 
> Been getting various errors including this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\Core.lua:179: attempt to index field 'interface' (a nil value)
> Time: 08/14/13 18:34:55
> ...


*This one goes in the Addon folder----->* PQInterface.zip

*This one is my Data folder* Data.zip

*This one is my offset and its working as if this day I am writing this*  Offsets.zip

----------


## vitalic

Did anyone not see my profile trailer by the way?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




Took so long to make (partly due to blurring out names, which could have been done with a simple script, doh)  :EEK!:

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Hello a friend that is using pqr is having some problems.

He says after he loads it ingame after a while the WoW client stops responding. Any idea what might be causing this ?

----------


## momo1029

im having a problem with the code  :Frown: 


local Invoke,_,_,_,_,_,Invoketimer = UnitBuffID("player",116257)
local Pyroblast,_,_,_,_,_,Pyroblasttimer = UnitBuffID("player",4810 :Cool: 

if PQR_SpellAvailable(12051)
and not Pyroblast
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
and not UnitBuffID("player",116257) then
return true
end

i put the spellid 12051 on the left bottom box, it just won't trigger the cast

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Since I first downloaded PQR, I've mainly used Holobyte's Destruction Warlock rotation and CodeMyLife's Beast Mastery Hunter rotation, and I've seen exceptional progress in LFR with my undergeared alts. It's impressive how well written these are, and how I simply need to move my character a bit to avoid mechanics. Sadly, these two are only good for LFR, whereas my main character is fully capable of doing normal mode Throne of Thunder. The problem? There's no profile for Fury Warriors like these.

Originally, I couldn't find any that performed decently with my warrior, as they always did at most half of what I could do while not using cooldowns. Unlike the two profiles I mentioned, no warrior profile utilized the big cooldowns. The best I could find on the forums, and have no clue WHERE I found it, is a rotation by Failroad, but even then it does not use the cooldowns. For a warrior, the cooldowns do NOT use the GCD, so I can use them when I want during a rotation, but optimally the cooldowns are supposed to be used on cooldown, not whenever I feel like it. The rotation is exceedingly fine on target dummies (easy 125k on boss dummy), but it under-performs on actual fights (63k on level 93 enemy). I did read that there is a spectacular raiding profile, but unfortunately it costs money, and I just can't justify using that kind of cash on "illegitimate things."

Today, I tried to look at the ability editor to see how everything is set up; my feeble mind almost melted. I thought to myself "what the heck is all of this gibberish?", and went to the opening post. There is a wiki, so I thought I could try to learn a bit from said wiki. Unfortunately, it's all coding and such, and I'm too stupid to code. I never learned that stuff, nor did I have any drive to learn it because it wasn't a useful topic for me to learn in the past. 

Would anyone mind suffering through a long explanation to help create a Fury Warrior profile for raiding? I can detail every single move in depth and point out the rotation without even thinking, since that's my main class and all, and I can provide links to the respective spell pages on wowhead.

----------


## ShinjidaiNoKami

Hello guys. Could you please tell me what could possibly be causing WoW client to crash after PQR has been running for a while ?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Hello guys. Could you please tell me what could possibly be causing WoW client to crash after PQR has been running for a while ?


- Opened functions or tables that run forever in profile.
- Windows 8 Bubble Screen Saver.
- Windows 7 Screen energy Saver.
- And many more that dont comes to my mind right now lol

----------


## somenub0608

> Well todays my birthday and i thought i'll give you guys a little gift,
> 
> its my prot warrior work in progress : https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip
> 
> some notes on it:
> its up to you to use shield barrier/block and banners
> 
> left shift: CDs (bloodbath\dragon roar\shockwave) (it will use them on special units without holding the key down)
> left ctrl: taunt mouseover
> ...


Very nice profile. I know many don't like automatic mitigation but i kinda do, for 5man and questing at least. so i added the below in the upper portion of the rotation.

--Shield Block
if Spells[_ShieldBlock].known and _SA(_ShieldBlock) and _Rage > 60 and _HP < 95 then
_Cast(_ShieldBlock, nil)
return true
end 

i also noticed that you had a "dps" mod. when i enabled it i didn't see a huge difference. Was i missing something?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Very nice profile. I know many don't like automatic mitigation but i kinda do, for 5man and questing at least. so i added the below in the upper portion of the rotation.
> 
> --Shield Block
> if Spells[_ShieldBlock].known and _SA(_ShieldBlock) and _Rage > 60 and _HP < 95 then
> _Cast(_ShieldBlock, nil)
> return true
> end 
> 
> i also noticed that you had a "dps" mod. when i enabled it i didn't see a huge difference. Was i missing something?


yea its something i just added atm all it does is keeping the toon from capping in rage, as for shields i'm going to add in a toggle based auto shield so best of both worlds.

----------


## hygolas56

> Complete profile rewrite now handles logic better, less laggier, and quicker calculations, added AOE profiles (manually switch profiles with pqr), fixed Dragon's Roar casting out of range, and optimized execute.
> 
> For reforges i use WoW Reforge Calculator & Optimizer the new Hit and Exp Caps are both 769 you have to manually change the caps then press Optimize in the bottom left.
> 
> For arms AOE if theres only 2 or 3 creatures i suggest using Sweeping Strikes manually (works nicely for warmaster blackhorn), if 4 or more then switch to the AOE profile (black adds on yorsaj, slimes on spine or madness)
> 
> For fury the AOE is pretty optimized, will build meat cleaver stacks with whirlwind for raging blow and cleave to keep from hitting rage cap or if deadly calm is up.
> 
> Both profiles now average higher dps then simcraft (pqr can calculate functions better), SMF is still better then Arms


It does not work with the 5.3 update?

----------


## cukiemunster

> It does not work with the 5.3 update?


Since that post is almost a year old I doubt it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Feldeath

Hi there, PQR really is an excellent program but from times to times for no apparent reason (can't find any reason at all tbh)

It will start to f**k up every addon you have installed and started with the game one by one and corrupt them to the point that
the blizzard message to deactivate the addon will pop up. 
Problem is, the addon being deactivated has absolutely nothing to do with the error.
The errors (it doesn't tell us what errors are causing it) are coming from PQR. 
But the thing is, it's absolutely not all the time, it is completely random.
Sometimes I do get errors from PQR and it is or an error about the protected lua command 'UNKNOWN()' being used or it is about, 
I believe, internal coding in PQR as it is related to how PQR goes from one 'action' to the next one on the PQR rotation list.

Anyway, this is just my understanding of the problems I have with PQR. I'll try to post a few images in the future so I can illustrate
but at the moment I have nothing.

So if anyone can help on that I would appreciate very very much.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> Hi there, PQR really is an excellent program but from times to times for no apparent reason (can't find any reason at all tbh)
> 
> It will start to f**k up every addon you have installed and started with the game one by one and corrupt them to the point that
> the blizzard message to deactivate the addon will pop up. 
> Problem is, the addon being deactivated has absolutely nothing to do with the error.
> The errors (it doesn't tell us what errors are causing it) are coming from PQR. 
> But the thing is, it's absolutely not all the time, it is completely random.
> Sometimes I do get errors from PQR and it is or an error about the protected lua command 'UNKNOWN()' being used or it is about, 
> I believe, internal coding in PQR as it is related to how PQR goes from one 'action' to the next one on the PQR rotation list.
> ...


Your problems are from the profile you are using, not from PQR itself.

----------


## finish

somehow i often got lua errors with the addon dominos

some pqr profiles just dont work with dominos activated, didnt found out yet why

----------


## kevinnash79

Sense the last patch of the pqr, I can not get the monk interrupt to work what so ever.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> somehow i often got lua errors with the addon dominos
> 
> some pqr profiles just dont work with dominos activated, didnt found out yet why


I'm more than sure dominoes surely uses some same vars your prfiles does and those are conflicting. Having same issue with Arkinventory  :Frown: 

As for the addons beign blocked its often that the client tried to run a protected function from within the game so client become "tainted". And will block every addons until reloadui.
This is more often then else related to the profile.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not remember if I posted this here I do not think so. By the way a couple weeks ago I did a Multi-Class Interrupt Dispel wich work as any interrupt profile that can be used by any class to manage their dispels. It's a 5.3 Tool that should work regardless of class/spec/level as long as you have a dispel ability it should use it. I did some tweaks to it yesterday so feel free to update to 1.01 via rotation config if you already have it.

Works for Druids/Mages/Monks/Paladins/Priests/Shamans. Me and my raiders are using this since a couple weeks to test it and its working as intended. Removing Debuffs by most stacks priority(optimized for horridon). I use it with my protection paladin setup, my GF uses it on her preist and we tested most classes.

It is on my SVN in the Profiles/INTERRUPTS folder and it's named CodeMyDispel. The All-In-One Rotation is in fact an All-In_one Ability that can be easily added to any profile you like as a single ability. Putting this into your profile will however take ressources so I'd recommand only using it on fights you do need it by activating it as an interrupt. The Master rotation is individually adding all classes and is the one you should use as interrupt but both should work anyway.

Thanks for giving feedback if you encounter issues with it!

----------


## Weird0

anyone else having issues getting pqr on the new ptr running properly when recount or skada is loaded ? no other addons loaded.

i start up pqr and as soon as i start attacking the dummy i get mass flooded with lua errors and pqr refuses to work. with recount/skada turned off it works.

----------


## Lhilton17

Hey guys! I

I would really appreciate it if someone could hit me up on skype and help me set up PQR idk, I have just been having difficulty getting it to work.  :Smile:  Would be appreciated very very much!

skype - improv24

I'll be back in a half hour! thanks!

----------


## Timekill

> Hey guys! I
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone could hit me up on skype and help me set up PQR idk, I have just been having difficulty getting it to work.  Would be appreciated very very much!
> 
> skype - improv24
> 
> I'll be back in a half hour! thanks!


i used the search box at the top of the page and found this

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## vergil10

any offset for ptr ??

----------


## cokx

all previous released offsets didnt support the coordination function from PQR, which made many profiles useless.

----------


## leetspeaker

since there are no any public guides how to get objectmanager offsets, we cant get 


> <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
> <LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
> <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
> <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
>  <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
> <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
> <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
> <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
> <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>


these, so there is a chance, that they are in charge for some pqr functions. If someone will make guide how to get them....

----------


## leetspeaker

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
> <Offsets> 
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17314</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xDB8F75</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xFFFFB8</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0x1000135</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCE0800</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xEA155E</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5CDDF</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> ...


woking for some basic profiles, except 


> all previous released offsets didnt support the coordination function from PQR, which made many profiles useless.

----------


## dissoluteang

Hi guys,
I need PQR profile on Death Knight Unholy. PVP only.
Willing to pay 20-25$
Contact me: on skype dissoluteang or on forum

----------


## jshookz

Where can I find some PQR profiles to test on the PTR?

----------


## Ninjaderp

In the big community profiles-thread where all the others are, dont take for granted they are gonna work on PTR though since they are made for live things like PQInterface GUI and such will not work, and some things and spells are different on PQR that might cause profiles made for Live and current-servers to malfunction. Here's the thread though: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Soapbox

Recently made a change to one of my profiles. I have been getting reports(as well as experiencing them myself) if peoples WoW crashing after a certain period of time with 


"The instruction at "0x00261C31" referenced memory at "0x00800008".
The memory could not be "written"."

or Getting a constant LUA error of "Memory allocation too big"


I am unsure what would cause this, here is a list of changes I made:

-I added a combat tracker (thanks cutie) that detects time in combat and resets out of combat. 

-I put a spec check, that switches rotations based on spec

-Added Nova Chat frame and Macros


Any idea how I can fix this? Its a memory leak obviously I just am not sure where to really begin to troubleshoot it

----------


## vitalic

> Recently made a change to one of my profiles. I have been getting reports(as well as experiencing them myself) if peoples WoW crashing after a certain period of time with 
> 
> 
> "The instruction at "0x00261C31" referenced memory at "0x00800008".
> The memory could not be "written"."
> 
> or Getting a constant LUA error of "Memory allocation too big"
> 
> 
> ...


Probably an infinite loop or some table growing exponentially. I would check anything that is doing lots of iteration (especially if it's recursive), or storing data.

----------


## Skaarlaw

anyone mind explaining me how do i set up a rotation ? specially for pvp, i feel kinda lost :/

----------


## leetspeaker

17321 offsets are the same except <CurrentWoWVersion>17321</CurrentWoWVersion>

----------


## MrBrain1

someoneelse have the problem that if you have pqr active, it wouldn go into loading screens and stop with the errormessage "instance not found"?

if i kill pqr it loads instantly

----------


## crystal_tech

> To request help with all of Team Nova's current Profiles in 5.0.4, please go to -insert spam image here


say what? freakin spam

----------


## Weird0

> someoneelse have the problem that if you have pqr active, it wouldn go into loading screens and stop with the errormessage "instance not found"?
> 
> if i kill pqr it loads instantly


i really tried to wrap my brain around this for like 5 minutes but i cant figure out what you mean :/

----------


## MrBrain1

> i really tried to wrap my brain around this for like 5 minutes but i cant figure out what you mean :/


sorry for the sloppy writing. I encoutered the problem, that if im heading into the loadingscreen, it just doesnt begin loading and aborts the loading screen with the error message "instance not found". when i close Pqr, the loading screen instantly starts filling.

----------


## Weird0

> sorry for the sloppy writing. I encoutered the problem, that if im heading into the loadingscreen, it just doesnt begin loading and aborts the loading screen with the error message "instance not found". when i close Pqr, the loading screen instantly starts filling.



you mean like logging in or changing instances while being ingame ?

either way i never encountered such a problem.

is it only with one specific profile or with all you have ? what version of pqr are you useing?

----------


## CodeMyLife

> sorry for the sloppy writing. I encoutered the problem, that if im heading into the loadingscreen, it just doesnt begin loading and aborts the loading screen with the error message "instance not found". when i close Pqr, the loading screen instantly starts filling.


My old router was doing this.. DNS error somehow.

----------


## Kinky

I really urge people to report fittytyson if he's being a major douche. It's much easier to be done with the entire problem that way than feeding it.

You being failroad or not is debatable, at least you've picked up a much needed refresh of your English rapporteur and is actually writing somewhat properly now if so. Otherwise, good for you. No one is forcing you to browse or even reply to this thread. Running your moth or being nasty to others isn't really doing you any favours, even if you're doing it in your defense. There is both the ignore and report feature readily available to you if you feel attacked.

@vitalic: That looks almost like my PvP data file.  :Embarrassment:  there are a lot of way to check for CCs and other effects through the WoW api itself, though they won't be as thorough as a customized function for that excact purpose. I had something whipped up for that if you want me to post it on the morning, though!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> right before the "for" loop.
> 
> now a few problems I see with your coding style, is that "type" is an LUA word, so I like to shy away from using it as a variable, you could just use "ccType" if you want, or something else, like subtype.
> 
> also doing "nil == " is just odd, i mean yes, it should work, but its best to do an "if not" something, for clarity purposes.


Unfortunately you don't seem to understand the nature of the problem, and so all you've done is re-create the current way that the majority of people check for categories of debuffs, which results in a lot of redundant API calls. When consecutive rotation abilities are churning through these big tables of CCs (my example code only shows a fragment of them) it starts to have performance implications, and this is one of the reasons some users with less powerful computers experience frame rate drops.

I'm surprised you missed that point considering you saw the context of the thread that this code spawned out of.

As for your needless nitpicking, the type comment has some validity, but I do not like the "if not" convention in LUA, as to me *not* implies that you are asserting a value is false, and so I opt to be specific by referring to nil, having nil as the first part of the expression is just a personal convention.

----------


## vitalic

> @vitalic: That looks almost like my PvP data file.  there are a lot of way to check for CCs and other effects through the WoW api itself, though they won't be as thorough as a customized function for that excact purpose. I had something whipped up for that if you want me to post it on the morning, though!


Lol really? I got the tables from some really old thread ([PQR] [PvP] Lists) from 2012.

I know there is always more than one way to skin a cat with the WoW API, but my only concern here was efficiency. If we imagine a target who currently has 5 debuffs on them, a traditional function would result in 30+ API calls as it has to use UnitDebuffID() on every member of the table, where as this code would result in...5 API calls, before UnitAura() returns a nil value and we can safely say they are not affected by the type of debuff we are interested in.

----------


## vitalic

> The method I posted is the most efficient way to parse a list in LUA, Ive NEVER had fps issues with it.
> 
> The only issues that cause FPS errors in lua coding is the overuse of ipairs, and using the pqr distance excessively.
> 
> Lets get one thing clear about my "nitpicking", you told me to come check out your code. "nil == " is backwards logic, its really bad form. Its not nitpicking, its common sense with coding., i was really just trying to help you out.


So much fail. It's nothing to do with "the most efficient way to parse a list", the point is you are parsing a list when you don't need to. If you can avoid doing unnecessary work, especially when that work is being repeated in large quantities, then it makes sense to re-factor, fundamental of computer science. 

You contest the fact it could cause "FPS errors", whatever that is, but how many profiles have you published? How many users do they have? Are you judging it on your personal experience? 

Even if it doesn't make any practical difference to performance and other factors are the cause of FPS drops, it's still going to shave off a few CPU cycles, which on large scale/complex profiles is never a bad thing.

----------


## vitalic

> yea youre right, im nobody. good luck with your less CPU cycles, master coder.


I don't really care if you wrote the first ever LUA profile and have had ten million downloads, sound logic wins no matter who you are.  :Smile: 

Also your PM was kind of hilarious, "I'll do a quick cleanup of your code", oh how kind of you.

----------


## vitalic

> your method is slightly different, and slightly worse on memory usage, I don't know what else to say, but think what you want and recode all your lists that way, its fine, you wont see any improvement.


The tables could be either way, it doesn't matter as much, the point is you are reducing the number of WoW API calls drastically.

----------


## xNotta

Anyone else trying to use PQR on the PTR getting a huge FPS drop that eventually causes the game to just stop because of the lack of FPS?
I've tried 3 different profiles all that drop FPS till the game stops.
Is there a fix for this?

----------


## MrHeroe

Thank you all for your kind help. I was doing very well creating my own pvp holy priest profile.

Vitalic pointed out - blocked addons are the result when the client tried to run a protected function from within the game or same global variables.
I have some those erros after a arena game. If i deactivate the blocked addon, another addon is affected, then the original blizzard raidframe... and after all wow.lua blablabla throws an error. But those errors seems not to stop pqr working. The profile works, more or less, i think the errors affecting my performance, though.

what kind of pqr code can cause this "protectec call" errors? Loops? Variables? combat log parsers?

i only use this global variables:
purgeTime
lastTextTime
"PQR_ResetMovementTime" (yeah its pqr related)
DPSKey 
FearKey 
MDKey 
drinkKey 
rezzKey 
DivineHymnKey 
SpectralGuiseKey 
PsyfiendKey 
AngelicFeatherKey 
ChastiseKey 
LightWellKey 
ShackleKey 
waitForCcKey

I use the keys on a logitech mouse with 12 keys. So i can configure the mouse keys to push (e.g) shift+alt. Thats how i use so many keys. The keys not affecting each other since i use "shift + alt and not rightCTRL" for example.

Can you help me please find the problems?

Best regards
Mr.

----------


## aenyth

Hello all

I have a problem. When i use a pqr profile, I have some lags and the game crashed ( Wow retail problem ).
I use pqr 2.22, but PQInterface add'on is out to date.

Anyone have a solution please ?

ps: excuse my english, i'm french  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Carkas

> ps: excuse my english, i'm french


You're French?

Hmmm.

Ok you're forgiven.

----------


## vitalic

> no, youre not, but like i said, *do what you want*. Its not going to be more efficient, and by that i mean memory usage, but who am i saying this to, youve coded "The best ever Rogue PvP Profile".
> 
> edited:
> 
> actually heres what u can do instead of using MAX_TARGET_DEBUFF in your code
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I don't even know where to begin. Almost everything you said in that post is mindbogglingly wrong. My algorithm doesn't iterate 16 times every time, because it returns false as soon as UnitAura returns nil the first time (I.e. because there are no more auras). I used MAX_TARGET_DEBUFFS simply for convenience, because if a target has more than 16 debuffs in a PvP situation then they are probably going to be dead in about two seconds anyway, but it could easily be changed to 40 if we wanted to cater for the theoretical maximum number of auras. It doesn't have any effect on the computational efficiency of the solution.

Also your maxDebuff function is completely redundant in my solution, and in fact represents even more extraneous API calls, for the reason I just mentioned. You have to be seriously dimwitted not to notice this especially after having had so long to edit your post.

Now, it's true that converting the table to an associative array/hash table does incur an additional memory cost, but in most cases I find that it's reducing CPU execution time that is more critical in optimisation of this kind, which is why you can have an addon that uses only 200 KB of memory, but has more of an impact on your FPS than an addon which uses 5 MB. From the profiling I did, a single dictionary lookup is faster in LUA than looping through an indexed array and comparing against each element within it, and so I'm comfortable with taking that marginal one time increase in memory usage. Optimisation often requires trade-offs and prioritising the attribute you are most interested in (in this case CPU usage).

I think i adequately explained why my solution is more efficient in my earlier reply to Mentally, and I'm yet to see you refute that logic. I trust that any profile writer who knows what they are doing will see the code and use their own discretion to decide whether it's a better way to do it, and so there isn't much point continuing this discussion and de-railing the thread. Cheers.

----------


## vitalic

> I cant mention names but developers of several different hacks for wow and that I am absolutely certain have more coding experience than you (have sales in the tens of thousands of users) agree that method is less memory efficient. Not too sure what else to say about it. Agree to disagree I guess? But logically it uses slightly more memory. But even then younwouldnt see any more or less fps with either of our listing techniques


The first mistake you are making is assuming that memory efficiency is the only type of efficiency that matters.

The second mistake you are making is not realising that the tables could be setup in either way and the solution would still be more efficient.

Perhaps I can illustrate it this way, consider a hypothetical situation where Blizz suddenly adds 50 new types of roots. How much slower does your solution get? Well it now has to trundle through an extra 50 items and run UnitDebuffID against each of them. How much slower does my solution get? No slower. Because it's only looking at the *current* debuffs on the target and checking those against our list. The only situation in which my way of doing it would become less efficient is if the number of debuffs currently on the target exceeds the number of items in the table, which is rarely going to be the case.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

You are all noobs!

It is *Lua*, not _LUA_.


Regarding speed has anyone even checked their code/profiles with debugprofilestop(), I see all this talk and no millisecond times in/out of combat.

----------


## vitalic

> When you get better fps with your method, let me know. And I don't mean the difference between the ipairs method and yours I mean the difference between mine and yours. 
> 
> I won't say anymore about it. I don't want to turn this thread into flames since pqr is a very nice thing you guys got going on. Good for the kids.
> 
> Sorry for trying to help you.
> 
> Programming efficiency means memory efficiency. Google it.


I hate to say it, but you give the awful impression of someone who has never programmed with anything other than scripting languages.

At this point I don't even care if it results in a real FPS improvement, the point is it's a more efficient algorithm. It makes less API calls and scales better as the tables grow in size. 

I hope you are trolling with your last statement.




> It is *Lua*, not _LUA_.


I stand corrected!

----------


## vitalic

> The problem in the first place was that cokx profile fps issues. This didn't fix the issue. The algorithm is not better and it uses more memory. Goodbye.


Your ignorance is astounding. The fact you seem to be genuine and also consider yourself to be an expert really fascinates me. I'd actually like to talk to you on Skype to understand how this occurred, from a psycho-behavioral perspective.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Your ignorance is astounding. The fact you seem to be genuine and also consider yourself to be an expert really fascinates me. I'd actually like to talk to you on Skype to understand how this occurred, from a psycho-behavioral perspective.


You're wasting air, my friend. Set the better example already and just move on.

----------


## vitalic

> You're wasting air, my friend. Set the better example already and just move on.


I know, but you try to contribute something and that is what you get in return. Anyway I deleted my post, last time I contribute anything here.

----------


## Dotdk

Hey all.. 
I have a bug or somfing when i activate PQR and go in combat i get an error: has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui
what can i do with this? i have swiched glyphs and maked some talents new but when i go in combat without pqr the bug not comming
its only when PQR is active and tryed it in 2 defrent profiles/ui its the same... Hope someone can help me with this boring problem

----------


## MrHeroe

> I know, but you try to contribute something and that is what you get in return. Anyway I deleted my post, last time I contribute anything here.


hey vitalic,

just get over it. your porsts helped me alot fixing my stuff and giving me a new points of view. So please dont stop contributing to this community because of one single oppinion.

best regards and excuse my english (german)
- Mr.


EDIT: Now i fully understand your debuff/buff solution and i love it! Thank you for sharing this! I`ll use it by now.

----------


## Maxitor

> I know, but you try to contribute something and that is what you get in return. Anyway I deleted my post, last time I contribute anything here.


It was a very bad move because this is what he wanted to achieve. 

BTW i was thinking about that it really would help the community and profile writers to create a global library with basic functions. This would be basicly a data file with general functions (like debuff checking, check for target spell casting, interrupt fuction, messages etc.)

----------


## MrHeroe

great, great idea

----------


## Kinky

@Maxitor: besides UnitBuff/UnitDebuff/UnitCasting/UnitChanneling, which is already appart of the API, what was your idea?

All of that is already bundled within PQR, and even has quick functions to further simplify it with Spell IDs and such.  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## MrHeroe

i think of a list of efficient solutions for common tasks.

- ready to go snippets:
- - create and manage a member table
- - efficient way to check buffs/debuffs
- - arena target iteration
... e.g.

the best of all rotations out there not the usual script kiddy stuff.

----------


## krisstychy

Hello Guys, is here any1 with working offset for PTR 5.4 patch release 17321? i found one pages baack but it isnt warking. thanks for ur help

----------


## Dotdk

No one with same bug like mine? with: has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui when i start the proflile?

----------


## anon667

> No one with same bug like mine? with: has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui when i start the proflile?


Disable all addons and try to see if it works that way. Also, which profile are you using? You could also remove all rotation steps from the profile and slowly add them in to see which one is the one that's causing the trouble.

----------


## Cikapaja

> Hello Guys, is here any1 with working offset for PTR 5.4 patch release 17321? i found one pages baack but it isnt warking. thanks for ur help


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>17321</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xDB8F75</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xFFFFB8</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0x1000135</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xCE0800</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xEA155E</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5CDDF</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4A1D1A</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
<CVarBaseMgr>0xCC12E0</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
<ObjMgr>0xDF34DC</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>

Ahh this one is same as a few pages back but it does work for me.

----------


## WWF

> No one with same bug like mine? with: has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui when i start the proflile?


You should fix the code. Use only tested profiles, or make them yourself.

----------


## js1974

Can anyone help me with a quick easy code sniplet that will run a rotation for 1800 seconds then stop the rotation and take a screenshot? Trying to do some PTR DPS tests and keep missing my 30 min marker.

----------


## cukiemunster

Check out cuteone's feral profile. It has a 5 minute timer for dummy tests that automatically stops. It does not take a screenshot, but using recount or skada you can always go back to the most recent fight and see your dps.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Check out cuteone's feral profile. It has a 5 minute timer for dummy tests that automatically stops. It does not take a screenshot, but using recount or skada you can always go back to the most recent fight and see your dps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, nice little snippet of code. Probably my best timer I made. Was just modified into a function as I first had it made to be put at the top of the profile lol

----------


## CodeMyLife

> No one with same bug like mine? with: has been blocked from an action only available to the blizzard ui when i start the proflile?


Probly trying to execute protected functions. One good example would be /run thisvar = thisvalue

If you use /commands you have limitted access to vars. You have to use tabled vars instead.

----------


## Maxitor

> @Maxitor: besides UnitBuff/UnitDebuff/UnitCasting/UnitChanneling, which is already appart of the API, what was your idea?
> 
> All of that is already bundled within PQR, and even has quick functions to further simplify it with Spell IDs and such. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Lets see a simple example from PvP perspective what is using UnitCastingInfo / UnitChannelingInfo:

We need this functions for several situations like interrupt, Dark Simulacrum, SWD CCs, etc. What is same in these that we need a randomness for our action (when to do our action), a buff check (for grounding totem etc. what could negate our action) an action (ability to use), a target, classname and probably a location (arena, bg, dungeon) to check for other conditions. This is the reason why i never use Xelper's interrupt because it does not check for grounding, or glyphed grounding. 

Or a complex SpellStopCasting function what checks for specific conditions (cancels your cast (hex/poly) when your druid target is shifted or stops your cast ,delays the rotation when it reads an interrupt from the combatlog)

So shortly you could use this in every class profile instead of implementing it again or copy pasting it to an ability. At the moment my DarkSim ability is a modification of a general random interrupt.

Messages: I like to see what is happening in my rotation on my screen (PQI ability log / writetochat are not enough for me) so it took me some research to create a function what simply prints out my messages and fades out. Then after a few days i found the same exact solution in someone else profile.

I hope you understand what i am trying to say. It feels to me that we (i) try to reimplement the wheel every time because we don't have such functions. Not to mention that more eyes see more so optimizing / tuning these functions would be a lot better. An excellent example is vitalic's debuff checking idea or one of my favourite PvP coder Cokx's DR tracking method.

Oh and yes i know that i can do a forum search and ask questions in the PQR topic but it is not the same.

P.S. i really love your coding style mentally

----------


## MrHeroe

+Rep!
Great explanation! A Wiki would be perfect for this kind of knowledge base.

I want to come back to my problem (and the one of many others here). The call of protected functions. Ich checked my code many many times, but i dont know what to look for! What are calls of protected functions? How does it look like and why are they executed in the game and not via PQR? 

That is the biggest problem i am facing at the moment and i have no f****ng idea where to start or what thats mean. Dont get me wrong, I am no noob - but i need a pointer where to look =( 85% of the time the errors occurs in a arena environement. So i think it has something to do with pvp specific calls like iteration through "arena..i" or aura checks or something i missed. Its not a syntax error the profile works even with errors (more or less)...

Here ist a example, but its not the same error everytime. Sometimes its a Addon like Recount or my interfac Addon (LUI) or another blizzard raid frame file. Here is an example:




> 59x Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI-1.0.lua:839: bad argument #2 to "SetFormattedText" (number expected, got nil)
> <in C code>
> Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI-1.0.lua:839: in function "HonorFrameBonusFrame_SetButtonState"
> Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI-1.0.lua:712: in function "HonorFrameBonusFrame_Update"
> Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI-1.0.lua:415: in function <Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI.lua:407>
> 
> Locals:
> button = <unnamed> {
> 0 = <userdata>
> ...


best regards from germany
-Mr.

----------


## MrHeroe

Here another example




> 26x [ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED] AddOn "toomanyaddons" tried to call the protected function "CompactRaidFrame4:Show()".
> !BugGrabber-r193-release\BugGrabber.lua:587: in function <!BugGrabber\BugGrabber.lua:587>
> <in C code>
> FrameXML\CompactUnitFrame.lua:282: in function "CompactUnitFrame_UpdateVisible"
> FrameXML\CompactUnitFrame.lua:240: in function "CompactUnitFrame_UpdateAll"
> FrameXML\CompactUnitFrame.lua:47: in function <FrameXML\CompactUnitFrame.lua:44>
> 
> Locals:


nil

----------


## Maxitor

> Here another example
> 
> 
> nil


Funny but i get this error randomly too.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> +Rep!
> Great explanation! A Wiki would be perfect for this kind of knowledge base.
> 
> I want to come back to my problem (and the one of many others here). The call of protected functions. Ich checked my code many many times, but i dont know what to look for! What are calls of protected functions? How does it look like and why are they executed in the game and not via PQR? 
> 
> That is the biggest problem i am facing at the moment and i have no f****ng idea where to start or what thats mean. Dont get me wrong, I am no noob - but i need a pointer where to look =( 85% of the time the errors occurs in a arena environement. So i think it has something to do with pvp specific calls like iteration through "arena..i" or aura checks or something i missed. Its not a syntax error the profile works even with errors (more or less)...
> 
> Here ist a example, but its not the same error everytime. Sometimes its a Addon like Recount or my interfac Addon (LUI) or another blizzard raid frame file. Here is an example:
> 
> ...


I think LUI and/or Bugsack are the issue try disabling Bugsack and see what kind of error pops up (should stop being different addons at this point)

----------


## bu_ba_911

```

function PQI_Setup_Variables(tableName, Prefix) -- Name of the PQI Table, [Prefix you want to affix to Variable (Nova is default if left blank)]    local tableName = tableName    local Prefix = Prefix or "Nova"    if type(Prefix) ~= "string" then        Prefix = "Nova"    end    local PQI_String = string.format("%s_%s%s", "PQI", gsub(tableName.author, "%s", ""), gsub(tableName.name, "%s", ""))    if type(tableName.abilities) == "table" then        for i=1, #tableName.abilities do            local AbilitiesName = gsub(tableName.abilities[i].name, '%s', '')            local Variable = string.format('%s_%s', Prefix, AbilitiesName)            local PQI_String_Enable = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "enable")            local PQI_String_Value = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "value")            _G[Variable..'_Check'] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Enable)]            _G[Variable] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Value)]        end    endend 


```

just a little snippet from me trying out PQI on my Resto Druid profile....

this snippet is for Devs who use PQI and are annoyed of the ABSURDLY LONG variable names....

so how this works is you basically call 


```

if PQI_FullyLoadedCheck and not VariableSetup then  PQI_Setup_Variables(TableName, "PrefixName")  VariableSetup = trueend 


```

TableName being one of your PQI configuration tables, and Prefix being what you want the first part to be called... Examples are Nova_Nourish (Prefix_AbilityName) another would be, Cooldown_Tranquility (Prefix_AbilityName)

so you put in the TableName and the Prefix and it will output Global Variables for you to use setup as shown before

Prefix_Ability name...

So lets say i made numbox for the Ability "Healing Touch" (notice the space). using my function and the prefix "Nova", my resulting variable would be Nova_HealingTouch  :Smile: 

it makes two variables for each ability as of now...

Nova_HealingTouch and Nova_HealingTouch_Check (this is a boolean that checks to make sure the enable checkbox is checked)

if you have any questions, come bug me on the Team Nova Profile page  :Smile: 

*edit*
I'm still writing the Hotkey portion to this, but just this alone should save some people an entire page of text  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maxitor

> ```
> 
> function PQI_Setup_Variables(tableName, Prefix) -- Name of the PQI Table, [Prefix you want to affix to Variable (Nova is default if left blank)]    local tableName = tableName    local Prefix = Prefix or "Nova"    if type(Prefix) ~= "string" then        Prefix = "Nova"    end    local PQI_String = string.format("%s_%s%s", "PQI", gsub(tableName.author, "%s", ""), gsub(tableName.name, "%s", ""))    if type(tableName.abilities) == "table" then        for i=1, #tableName.abilities do            local AbilitiesName = gsub(tableName.abilities[i].name, '%s', '')            local Variable = string.format('%s_%s', Prefix, AbilitiesName)            local PQI_String_Enable = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "enable")            local PQI_String_Value = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "value")            _G[Variable..'_Check'] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Enable)]            _G[Variable] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Value)]        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


This is brilliant! With the hotkey part it could go to the PQR Library :Wink:  What would be even more better if we had a function what checks for PQI addon and if it was not loaded it sets a default value for every PQI profile variable. Basicly you pass a table to the function with the desired settings.

----------


## MrHeroe

In your oppinion whats the best way to cancel own auras?

- - RunMacroText("/cancelaura xxxxxxxxxxx")
- - CancelUnitBuff(xxxx) (does it even work?)

or ist there another way?

----------


## tut112

is this like a bot that plays for you?

----------


## Ninjaderp

It says in the title of this thread what it is - A rotation-bot, that does the rotation for you. If you're unsure just read the first post and its all there.

----------


## snopoke

Has anyone gotten PQR to run under Wine on Ubuntu? Just wondering if this is possible.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This is brilliant! With the hotkey part it could go to the PQR Library What would be even more better if we had a function what checks for PQI addon and if it was not loaded it sets a default value for every PQI profile variable. Basicly you pass a table to the function with the desired settings.


Hmm I'll look into that as well  :Smile:  good suggestion

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## paintpauller

> Hmm I'll look into that as well  good suggestion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


i have something similar in my Interrupt profile so it can be used with both PQI and without. granted i dont have a fancy function do it for me but here is what i have. hopefully it helps you out some.



```

if IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface") == 1 then
    PQInterfaceLoaded = true
    PQInterfaceVersion = tonumber(GetAddOnMetadata("PQInterface", "Version"))
    if PQInterfaceVersion >= 2.22 then
        PQInterfaceUpdated = true
    else 
        PQInterfaceUpdated = false 
    end
else
    PQInterfaceLoaded = false 
    PQInterfaceUpdated = false 
end
if PQR_LoadLua("PQR_PQI.lua") == true then
    PQInterfaceDataLoaded = true
else 
    PQInterfaceDataLoaded = false 
end 


```

then at the top of my variables ability


```

if not PQInterfaceLoaded or not PQInterfaceUpdated or not PQInterfaceDataLoaded then
    --They dont have PQI or its not up-to-date use default values
    
    --set all the variables to their defaults
 elseif PQInterfaceLoaded and PQInterfaceUpdated and PQInterfaceDataLoaded then
    --They have PQI and its up-to-date use PQI
     --set all the variables to their PQI equivalent
 end 


```

another thing we could with this info is give out a generic PQI error. for example
Alpha Utilities - which requires PQI:


```

--Let the know that they dont have PQI!
if not PQInterfaceLoaded and not PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError_sent then
    print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Utilities Error|cff00ffff> |cffb048f8 PQInterface was not detected, please install both the Addon and the PQR Data File to use this profile!")
    print("|cffb048f8Download the latest version and follow the installation instructions at the bottom of this page: |cffffffffhttp://PQRotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface")
    print("|cffDC143CAlpha Utilities has been halted!")
    PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError_sent = true
end
--Let them know that they have an old version of PQI and need to update!
if PQInterfaceLoaded and not PQInterfaceUpdated and not PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError2_sent then
    print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Utilities Error|cff00ffff> |cffb048f8 PQInterface was detected but not up to date, please update both the Addon and the PQR Data File to use this profile!")
    print("|cffb048f8You can download the latest version from: |cffffffffhttp://PQRotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface")
    print("|cffDC143CAlpha Utilities has been halted!")
    PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError2_sent = true
end
--Let them know that they dont have PQR_PQI_Data.lua and where to get it!
if not PQInterfaceDataLoaded and PQInterfaceLoaded and PQInterfaceUpdated and not PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError3_sent then
    print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Utilities Error|cff00ffff> |cffb048f8 PQInterface was detected and is up to date but you are missing the PQR Data File. This is required to use this profile!")
    print("|cffb048f8Download the latest version and follow the installation instructions at the bottom of this page: |cffffffffhttp://PQRotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface")
    print("|cffDC143CAlpha Utilities has been halted!")
    PQI_AlphaUtilities_UpdateError3_sent = true
end 


```

Alpha Interrupt - Does not require PQI:


```

--Let them know that they have an old version of PQI and should update to use the rotation configure, profile will still work if they dont though!
if PQInterfaceLoaded and not PQInterfaceUpdated and not PQI_AlphaInterrupt_UpdateError_sent then
    print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffAlpha Interrupt Error|cff00ffff> |cffb048f8 PQInterface was detected but not up to date, please update both the Addon and the PQR Data File to use the in-game options")
    print("|cffb048f8You can download the latest version from: |cffffffffhttp://PQRotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface")
    PQI_AlphaInterrupt_UpdateError_sent = true
end
--Let them know that they dont have PQR_PQI_Data.lua and where to get it to use the rotation configure, profile will still work if they dont though!
if not PQInterfaceDataLoaded and PQInterfaceLoaded and PQInterfaceUpdated and not PQI_AlphaInterrupt_UpdateError2_sent then
    print("|cff00ffff<|cff00aaffError|cff00ffff> |cffb048f8 PQInterface was detected and is up to date but you are missing the PQR Data File. This is required to use the in-game options")
    print("|cffb048f8Download the latest version and follow the installation instructions at the bottom of this page: |cffffffffhttp://PQRotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface")
    PQI_AlphaInterrupt_UpdateError2_sent = true
end 


```

----------


## snopoke

Bump
Has anyone gotten PQR to run under Wine on Ubuntu? Just wondering if this is possible.

----------


## MrHeroe

Bump
In your oppinion whats the best way to cancel own auras?

- - RunMacroText("/cancelaura xxxxxxxxxxx")
- - CancelUnitBuff(xxxx) (does it even work?)

or ist there another way?

----------


## cpowroks

> Bump
> In your oppinion whats the best way to cancel own auras?
> 
> - - RunMacroText("/cancelaura xxxxxxxxxxx")
> - - CancelUnitBuff(xxxx) (does it even work?)
> 
> or ist there another way?


CancelUnitBuff("player", GetSpellInfo(25780))

is what i use to cancel RF as a paladin.

----------


## JUANNY

anybody have the PTR offset for the new build 17331?

----------


## leetspeaker

> <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
> <LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID> 
> <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
> <NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
> <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
> <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
> <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
> <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
> <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>


Need someone who will find them, i've found others, but without these mine wow keeps crashing after trying to start rotation.
Or i found something wrong, 



> <CurrentWoWVersion>17331</CurrentWoWVersion> 
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset> 
> <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName> 
> <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass> 
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
> <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState> 
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x501BF</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
> <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40CD10</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
> <CVarBaseMgr>0xB7E7A0</CVarBaseMgr> 
> ...


Found these, but they are not working. :-D ,

----------


## bu_ba_911

** Update on Function Progress **

Alright after thinking and working it all out... here's an update on the progress.... Might rename the Hotkey Variable in a little bit to make the Key Variable shorter (remove the _Key tail  :Stick Out Tongue: ) but Hotkey support is working, as well as an updated way to check if the Variable is loaded or not  :Big Grin: 



```

function PQI_Setup_Variables(tableName, Prefix) -- Name of the PQI Table, [Prefix you want to affix to Variable (Nova is default if left blank)]    local tableName = tableName    local Prefix = Prefix or "Nova"    if type(Prefix) ~= "string" then        Prefix = "Nova"    end    local PQI_String = string.format("%s_%s%s", "PQI", gsub(tableName.author, "%s", ""), gsub(tableName.name, "%s", ""))    if type(tableName.abilities) == "table" then        for i=1, #tableName.abilities do            local AbilitiesName = gsub(tableName.abilities[i].name, '%s', '')            local Variable = string.format('%s_%s', Prefix, AbilitiesName)            local PQI_String_Enable = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "enable")            local PQI_String_Value = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, AbilitiesName, "value")                        if _G[PQI_String_Enable] then -- This is to verify that PQI is fully loaded before trying to make the Variables                _G[Variable..'_Check'] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Enable)] -- Output = Prefix_AbilityName_Check                _G[Variable] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Value)] -- Output = Prefix_AbilityName            else                return false            end        end    end    if type(tableName.hotkeys) == "table" then        for h=1, #tableName.hotkeys do            local HotkeyName = gsub(tableName.hotkeys[h].name, '%s', '')            local Variable = string.format('%s_%s%s', Prefix, "Mod", HotkeyName)            local PQI_String_Enable = string.format("%s_%s_%s", PQI_String, HotkeyName, "enable")            local PQI_String_Key = string.format('%s_%s_%s', PQI_String, HotkeyName, "key")                        if _G[PQI_String_Enable] then                _G[Variable..'_Check'] = _G[tostring(PQI_String_Enable)] -- Output = Prefix_ModAbilityName_Check                _G[Variable..'_Key'] = PQI:IsHotkeys(_G[PQI_String_Key]) -- Output = Prefix_ModAbilityName_Key            else                return false            end        end    end    return trueendif not PQI_Setup_Variables(PQI_Healing_Druid, "Nova") then    return trueend 


```

remember we need to rerun this function each pass through to catch all of the updates to the values  :Smile: , but this thing is quick and i haven't had any issues with my internal testing so far  :Big Grin: 

Next step is the Addon check... if i don't see any slow downs in operating speed, i'll add it in  :Smile: 

This should be workable by most every dev out there.... remember to keep naming simple.... i haven't added any gsub patterns for removing anything other than spaces  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MrHeroe

> CancelUnitBuff("player", GetSpellInfo(25780))
> 
> is what i use to cancel RF as a paladin.


Great Thank you! =)

----------


## jh16

> Need someone who will find them, i've found others, but without these mine wow keeps crashing after trying to start rotation.
> Or i found something wrong, 
> 
> Found these, but they are not working. :-D ,


Yeah those are the ones I found. Perhaps PQR itself will need to be updated for 5.4 when it is released.

----------


## Maxitor

bu_ba_911: i am going to try this out asap. The addon check should not slow down anything because you do it only once when the profile starts and it is only sets up the values to a default value.

if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == nil then ...

What i want to avoid here is to type in manually the long variable names and set a value for them.

Edit: I have just read paintpauller's post he does the same.

P.S. does anyone have an idea how to collect these code snippets?

----------


## Cikapaja

Anyone have working offsets for 17331?

----------


## Partykilla

[PQR] Fury Warrior PvP 5.4 ([PQR] Arms Warrior PvP 5.4)
Updated Arms rotation for Player vs Player  :Smile: 

Enjoy!<3

----------


## averykey

Anyone have the ptr offsets, been working on warrior/pally profiles on there, would really appreciate them.

Pally is pulling 220k on dummies, warrior 230k.

really excited for this patch, the cleave trinket is ridiculous, on some bosses I was pulling 600k+ at the end.

edit:

Pretty please  :Big Grin:  I will give you my profiles or make one for your class.

----------


## WWF

> Found these, but they are not working. :-D ,


same problem  :Frown:  error #132
please help get the 17331 offsets before the test starts today

----------


## Cikapaja

Furiously F5in  :Big Grin: 

Pretty pretty please  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

pqr internal patterns may not match up anymore and that means xelper will prob need to update pqr itself for 5.4.

----------


## Jubalee

> pqr internal patterns may not match up anymore and that means xelper will prob need to update pqr itself for 5.4.


Lets hope its updated soon so. Only 2 weeks to go

----------


## JUANNY

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17331</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x501BF</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40CD10</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB7E7A0</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xC9F364</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<LocalGUID>0xF0</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

wow crashed with these found offsets from cpowroks tutorial video
wondering if blizz changed the offsets of the remaining ones not covered in the video?

----------


## Jubalee

As Crystal said pqr itself might need to be updated for the next part of the patch so offsets might be right but the program itself is not.

----------


## JUANNY

ya he said might but do we really know fo sure that the reamaining offsets are correct?

----------


## kingdps

> wow crashed with these found offsets from cpowroks tutorial video
> wondering if blizz changed the offsets of the remaining ones not covered in the video?


this offset is right blizzard fixed just the way pqr works ;P

----------


## Sevve3

Any chance for a band aid fix in the mean time ?

----------


## Cikapaja

Any "eta" for ptr update?

----------


## jh16

> Any "eta" for ptr update?


Might want to note that Xelper hasn't been on since 06-30-2013. So chill until 5.4 comes out. He has always been here for us during a major patch.

----------


## cukiemunster

> pqr internal patterns may not match up anymore and that means xelper will prob need to update pqr itself for 5.4.


Are you talking about PQR on the ptr or live? I have not been on the last couple days so I hope pqr is not broken for live as I am still raiding =S

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jubalee

> Are you talking about PQR on the ptr or live? I have not been on the last couple days so I hope pqr is not broken for live as I am still raiding =S
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Ptr. No offsets are currently working without crashing the game while it seems they are the correct offsets for it.

----------


## artyom777

hello. i chouse intterrupt (pqr-nic name window) Neural_AH_Sniper , then come to neutral auctioner , click on him and then press Alt+C, but nothing happined, nothing refresh, and bot doent search at auction anithing, maiby i forgot smthing. Can you help me? Also i try another profile (for example for lock) and install pqi(addons)(copy file in wow/interface/addon and some fore in pqr/data , but addon sad that PQR is not up. I can make screen ) but plz help me)) 
Use PQR first time
thx

----------


## firepong

Just to clarify on what everyone else has said about the offsets. Yes, the ones posted could possibly be the right ones, but remember this. Back during the 5.1 update as well as 5.2 update, Xelper stated that since Blizzard is changing a lot of the Offsets every patch, he has to update the internals of PQR as well. PQR, besides the offsets that are in the files, also automatically gets the Offsets for some bases by itself to try and make it work through more than 1 patch. But, like stated, Blizzard has started battling this and pretty much changing all of the Offsets every patch.

A good example of the above is the Descriptor Offsets and Public Enum Offsets. Back during Cata, these pretty much stayed the same throughout the whole Expansion, so nothing had to be changed (Just Xelper adding new features to PQR itself). But with Mists, they started changing this every big patch and in turn, Xelper has to change these himself as well.

So, in conclusion, just wait for Xelper to get on and post a working update when he can. If you have been around as long as some of us, you will know he will come through. Yes, every now and then, he is a couple days late on the update because of testing to make sure everything works, but be patient and you will get a working Rotation Bot again  :Smile:

----------


## artyom777

My problem is not because patch, patch time will be about 14 hours later, i have just some bug or smthing like that when pqr is not really attach to wow . firepong have you got any idea?

----------


## JUANNY

> My problem is not because patch, patch time will be about 14 hours later, i have just some bug or smthing like that when pqr is not really attach to wow . firepong have you got any idea?


]
not sure what you mean-PTR patch 17331 is in effect for ALL the PTR servers

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911: i am going to try this out asap. The addon check should not slow down anything because you do it only once when the profile starts and it is only sets up the values to a default value.
> 
> if (IsAddOnLoaded("PQInterface")) == nil then ...
> 
> What i want to avoid here is to type in manually the long variable names and set a value for them.
> 
> Edit: I have just read paintpauller's post he does the same.
> 
> P.S. does anyone have an idea how to collect these code snippets?


after a quick lil check, i've decided to postpone adding in the ability for the function to work without PQI...

things like the Text and Select widget would break 90% of the profiles, and i would need to recreate the Hotkey function inside my own function for the hotkeys to be recorded properly xD

im not saying its impossible, but the function would get WAY to bloated and uglier  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maxitor

> after a quick lil check, i've decided to postpone adding in the ability for the function to work without PQI...
> 
> things like the Text and Select widget would break 90% of the profiles, and i would need to recreate the Hotkey function inside my own function for the hotkeys to be recorded properly xD
> 
> im not saying its impossible, but the function would get WAY to bloated and uglier


Paintpauller's solution is fine but it annoys me that i have to maintain a variable set in the profile just in case PQI is not loaded. It would be so much better if i could pass the default (non PQI) value right at the check.


Shortly i would like to make the following snippet more friendly when PQI is not loaded:

if not PQI_MaxUnholy_Conversion_enable then return false end
local ConvHP=PQI_MaxUnholy_Conversion_value
...
And it is even worse when you have to set hotkeys... Maybe a function like PQICheck(varname,defvalue) would do the job and i could check for the addon inside the body and return the def value if PQI is not loaded.

Edit: nvm i am going to use paintpauller's method but don't drop the idea to improve your code :Wink:

----------


## Kinky

Instead of recreating the wheel, wouldn't it just be better to update PQI as it is though? If you're going for the root of the problem right away no one would need the extra function(s) added to their code. =)

There is a few things that could be improved with PQInterface, but I dunno how Mich diesall is checking the thread or how much he wants to work on it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Instead of recreating the wheel, wouldn't it just be better to update PQI as it is though? If you're going for the root of the problem right away no one would need the extra function(s) added to their code. =)
> 
> There is a few things that could be improved with PQInterface, but I dunno how Mich diesall is checking the thread or how much he wants to work on it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


i like making as little of a splash as possible, while seeing the same results  :Stick Out Tongue: 

by changing PQI, i would be requiring people to update that across the board to use my thing... which may or may not break functionality of the old thing to get it to a point i would like  :Wink: 

other than the fact the only way to update values and stuff is by mouse scroll or reloadui, i haven't seen any glaring issues

----------


## Kinky

I suppose you're right. Back to the drawing board! ... And to get out of bed..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I suppose you're right. Back to the drawing board! ... And to get out of bed..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Haha improving PQI on a global scale isn't out of the question, but I'll give diesel until 5.4 is released before I start playing around and tweaking things  :Smile:  I am still a fan of cvars... they update instantly and are ready to use  :Big Grin: 

Getting out of bed is for pansies and normal people  :Wink: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Maxitor

> Haha improving PQI on a global scale isn't out of the question, but I'll give diesel until 5.4 is released before I start playing around and tweaking things  I am still a fan of cvars... they update instantly and are ready to use 
> 
> Getting out of bed is for pansies and normal people 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


What i tried to solve is to have only one profile for PQI and non PQI users. I am still paranoid about the PQI addon itself (it takes like 30 seconds to implement a code to check for it and ban users on Blizz side) but i stepped over it in the past months because i came to the conclusion that without PQR i would not play at all. I know that there are users who prefer to use the old method aka set the binds in the profile to get rid of the mentioned addon so this is a problem at the moment.

On the other hand i do not want to wait for a possibble PQI update what could fix this. (also i had to modify PQI already to use mouse buttons) but it redirects us to my original post about the need of an open PQR librabry :P Yeah i still believe that this is the way to go instead of separate profile writer's datafile.

Edit: Fixing PQI would not help because the addon is not loaded  :Wink: 





> ...
> 
> other than the fact the only way to update values and stuff is by mouse scroll or reloadui, i haven't seen any glaring issues


Do you have a working solution for this? It annoys me that i type in the value just to get ignored unless i scroll through the values. ReloadUI is simply bad :P

----------


## Kinky

Maxitor, I think you're missing the point about how add-ons operate and what PQInterface actually does. The add-on will not get you banned simply because it's only reading and writing data injected into WoW by the PQR program. When you load PQR and initiate a profile, PQRs state and injected variables is picked up by the add-on and "written" as sa ed variables, then fed back to the client and again read by PQR

It's only operating under the extreme tight parameters already set by Blizzard that all add-ons use. You'd find yourself as likely to be banned by using PQInterface as you would using BigWigs or DeadlyBossMods.

I'd go into further analysis and explanations of how add-ons operate, their restrictions and what's going on behind the scenes, but I fear that it would only cause confusions. (I'm a Computional and Systems Biology major at UCLA, I've also read both the UELA and ToS amongst several Lua programming books and books directly aimed towards developing add-ons for World of Warcraft.)

I'm as paranoid about losing my account as anyone, especially my old account which has all my progress from Vanilla. D:

But I do understand where you're coming from in regards to the absurdly long variable names. When I'm done with updating my profiles I'll write up a function translator that short-hands PQIs variables to something of the users choosing and sets default values to those variables in case PQI is undesired. =)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

Ok guys, here is a coding challenge for you:

I want to be able to pass a list of unit ids to the rotation via a macro, parse the ids and use them to cast a specific spell at the desired units (depending on if they exist) while maintaining the order of the units provided.

For example:




> /fear focus





> /fear mouseover, focus





> /fear arena2, focus, mouseover, target



It should also work with a default set of targets if you cast just /fear.

This must be done without tainting the execution path (i.e. assigning nothing other than static primitive values like 1, 0, true, false etc.)

Any ideas?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Ok guys, here is a coding challenge for you:
> 
> I want to be able to pass a list of unit ids to the rotation via a macro, parse the ids and use them to cast a specific spell at the desired units (depending on if they exist) while maintaining the order of the units provided.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried using @focus @target @mouseover?

----------


## Kinky

That's pretty easy vitalic, and can be simplified to shit with a simple macro:



```
RunMacroText("/cast [@mouseover,exists,nodead][@focus,exists,nodead][] Fear")
```

Otherwise I could write up a regex to capture desired UnitID's and parse them induvidually, I'm not exactly sure if RunMacroText is limited to that of a regular macro in-game, though!

PM me for further info I suppose.

----------


## cukiemunster

Also to go along with what mentally said, if Blizz really care to catch PQR users they would just implement the means to detect PQR itself and not even worry about the addon.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vitalic

@mentally @crystal_tech This might be a simplistic way of doing it, ideally I was hoping to store the list of targets and then in a rotation ability perform some logic on each target like LoS checks, immunity checks etc. In other words more than just a normal /cast macro. 

The main objective is just to prevent the need to spam a macro/keybind, so it works like a toggle which pauses the rest of the rotation until that spell has been cast.

----------


## Kinky

That's not really hard though!
I'll write up some snippets for ya. =)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> That's not really hard though!
> I'll write up some snippets for ya. =)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Yes please do! Unless I'm missing something really obvious (which is very possible), this is not so easy to do without tainting the execution path and causing addon errors.

Edit: you cannot call protected functions from an insecure location by the way, so RunMacroText() can't be used inside a macro function.

----------


## Kinky

@vitalic: I'll send you a PM once I get home in about an hour or so. =)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Yes please do! Unless I'm missing something really obvious (which is very possible), this is not so easy to do without tainting the execution path and causing addon errors.
> 
> Edit: you cannot call protected functions from an insecure location by the way, so RunMacroText() can't be used inside a macro function.


I did this in my profile couple months ago. Multi-Target usage is in Dev forum if you want to see how I tabled the people and keep SS on valid targets. This might give yo ideas. As for the macro, same as your macro that turn the function ON.. You get the knowledge bro dont be lazy :P(no offense!!)

Btw i removed it as it was takig lots of ressources as the whole profile was multitarget.

----------


## Kinky

That's the tradeoff for selling profiles CML. No development access, not allowed to use it. Let's leave it at that.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But it's not that simple iirc as he wants to use the same slash command to also look for and split up given variables or multiple UnitIDs at the consecutively without interfering with the rotation flow.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> I did this in my profile couple months ago. Multi-Target usage is in Dev forum if you want to see how I tabled the people and keep SS on valid targets. This might give yo ideas. As for the macro, same as your macro that turn the function ON.. You get the knowledge bro dont be lazy :P(no offense!!)
> 
> Btw i removed it as it was takig lots of ressources as the whole profile was multitarget.


I know very well how to do what I want to do, in fact I already have it coded and it works, but with addon conflicts. The problem is doing it from an insecure macro without tainting the execution path. WWF knows all about this because he was trying to make a macro which casts the spell provided in a macro argument.

The reason I put the challenge out there is to see if anyone could come up with a workaround or a way to circumvent Blizzard's tainting, so it's not a case of being lazy at all.

----------


## JUANNY

I am not a big fan of PQR interface cause sometimes it feels more of a pain then a benefits when it starts spitting out addon and lua errors

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I know very well how to do what I want to do, in fact I already have it coded and it works, but with addon conflicts. The problem is doing it from an insecure macro without tainting the execution path. WWF knows all about this because he was trying to make a macro which casts the spell provided in a macro argument.
> 
> The reason I put the challenge out there is to see if anyone could come up with a workaround or a way to circumvent Blizzard's tainting, so it's not a case of being lazy at all.


Just pass it along as a cvar  :Smile:  then you can have PQR break it down and run all the checks you want.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Kinky

@JUANNY: I have never once had PQI spill LUA errors, that's the result of bad coding from an author, not the addon.  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

> Just pass it along as a cvar  then you can have PQR break it down and run all the checks you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Will try this, if it works you are a saint  :Cool:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Will try this, if it works you are a saint


you have two different methods here.... well three actually... but two easy ones  :Smile: 

if you want to check multiple spells against multiple targets, but one of these two is a set thing (like you will always check spell xyz, but you want the targets to vary) you pass along the targets

if the targets are the same but you want to check against a varying spell, you'll just pass along the spellid...

if both are the same, but you want a macro to trigger PQR checking.... just make a boolean cvar that when macro button is pressed turns itself = true, and when PQR casts it turns it back to false

----------


## vitalic

> you have two different methods here.... well three actually... but two easy ones 
> 
> if you want to check multiple spells against multiple targets, but one of these two is a set thing (like you will always check spell xyz, but you want the targets to vary) you pass along the targets
> 
> if the targets are the same but you want to check against a varying spell, you'll just pass along the spellid...
> 
> if both are the same, but you want a macro to trigger PQR checking.... just make a boolean cvar that when macro button is pressed turns itself = true, and when PQR casts it turns it back to false


Amazing, thanks, it seems to work!  :EEK!: 

I came up with so many elaborate solutions but the answer was so simple.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Amazing, thanks, it seems to work! 
> 
> I came up with so many elaborate solutions but the answer was so simple.


 :Smile:  glad it worked for you

----------


## JUANNY

yo cpowroks lol if you have time can you check to see if the offsets that were found earlier in the thread are correct cause they are crashing wow when profile loaded for ptr build 17331-your video for finding offsets were awesom3

----------


## illkiteyou

Can someone tell me how to open up the PQInterface? I have it downloaded into my wow/interface/addons as I seen on a guide to getting started. Thanks

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Amazing, thanks, it seems to work! 
> 
> I came up with so many elaborate solutions but the answer was so simple.


Im using Nova Boolean tables atm, might be why i didnt have trouble with taimting when I did this as we are using Cvars already... Seriously i had it working on my hunter profile SS so it didnt look that hard lol

Happy you get it to work buddy  :Smile:

----------


## vitalic

> Im using Nova Boolean tables atm, might be why i didnt have trouble with taimting when I did this as we are using Cvars already... Seriously i had it working on my hunter profile SS so it didnt look that hard lol
> 
> Happy you get it to work buddy


Yes I imagine that is why  :Smile:

----------


## Jubalee

> yo cpowroks lol if you have time can you check to see if the offsets that were found earlier in the thread are correct cause they are crashing wow when profile loaded for ptr build 17331-your video for finding offsets were awesom3


Been said many times before this lua discussion that something internal in pqr needs to be updated for 5.4 since the 331 release nothing is working and those offsets are correct as far as I can see so we will have to wait for pqr to be updated. No pressure.

----------


## artyom777

Attachment 15056Attachment 15057

heres 2 screens and i really dont understand why pqr doesnt work for me((
Can you help me plz?

i clean nic of my character 
in first screen we can see that addon dont see bot
and on the second we can see that bot are run

----------


## crystal_tech

> Attachment 15056Attachment 15057
> 
> heres 2 screens and i really dont understand why pqr doesnt work for me((
> Can you help me plz?
> 
> i clean nic of my character 
> in first screen we can see that addon dont see bot
> and on the second we can see that bot are run


link imgs off site or we can't see them.

----------


## artyom777



----------


## cukiemunster

Did you put the pqi lua file in your pqr data folder? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CodeMyLife

> link imgs off site or we can't see them.


Did you try alt-x ingame? This must be executed to load rotation. When PQR is started it dont act untile you call it ingame using the hotkey that is on the right of the rotation.

Also, this profile xrn is probly older than wow itself so I dont think it will have PQI rotation config.

In the ingame image we dont see rotation started so id guess you forgot alt-x.

Edit: in fact your key to run is F7 atm.

----------


## artyom777

yeap, try to press f7 and auto-attck anithink also try alt+x, and nothink
and here files that i right copy to connect pqr and pqi

----------


## CodeMyLife

> yeap, try to press f7 and auto-attck anithink also try alt+x, and nothink
> and here files that i right copy to connect pqr and pqi


Do you have Display Lua Errors activated?

Hit Escape, go in Interface, the last thing on left will be "help" and the third option in it ill be Display Lua Error.

Make sure this is checked and then start the rotation. you should see in chat that pqr started. Additionally you might have lua errors, if there is any, just throw this profile to garbage. You might want to go Demonology and use Mentally's profile wich is exceptionally good for warlocks. The link for it is in the PQR List of public profiles wich Kuukuu maintain.

Good luck!

----------


## cukiemunster

Yes, do not use xrn stuff, it's outdated. If you want to stay affliction heres a link to another profile that should be current to test. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2581648

Also here is Mentally's link

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=2700854

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## artyom777

Is i right mouse over to last thing on left?
And alll of this is cheaked

----------


## cukiemunster

Do not use xrn profiles, they are not updated so that is probably why it does not work for you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Do not use xrn profiles, they are not updated so that is probably why it does not work for you.


@cukiemunster ..... i don't think you understand what your simple request you PM'ed me about has started  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i hope to give you a first look sneak peak at my ideas before the day is over... working prototype by the weekend xD

----------


## cukiemunster

> @cukiemunster ..... i don't think you understand what your simple request you PM'ed me about has started 
> 
> i hope to give you a first look sneak peak at my ideas before the day is over... working prototype by the weekend xD


Haha it wouldn't be as much fun if it wasn't challenging would it? Look forward to your work!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vitalic

I appreciate your PQI code by the way Bubba, just looking at integrating PQI into my own profiles and having not the first clue about it until now your code has kind of helped me understand the potential approaches. I want to provide backwards compatibility so PQI isn't a requirement, but I don't like the idea of maintaining two config tables. I'm thinking of maybe calling a generic self-contained function to retrieve an option value which returns the PQI value if the addon is loaded or a default from my config table if not. I don't like the overhead of calling a function as opposed to accessing a global variable, but it seems like a reasonable trade-off for the increased maintainability.

----------


## jshookz

I'd figure this is the PQR thread I could post this. I was on my lock doing 2v2's and we beat two guys in arena and they happened to be on my server. They accused me of cheating by saying "Nice auto spell lock, etc,etc." and said they reported me. I replied with "Ever heard of mouseover macro's and focus keybinds"? Then he was talking about how shit I was lol I think he was just mad. 

Will anything happen to me? I'm still gonna use PQR because it's awesome and if a GM messages me I'm just gonna say it was my mouseover's and amazing reflexes  :Smile:  Hope there's not a way for them to detect PQR being used. Thanks guys

----------


## firepong

> I'd figure this is the PQR thread I could post this. I was on my lock doing 2v2's and we beat two guys in arena and they happened to be on my server. They accused me of cheating by saying "Nice auto spell lock, etc,etc." and said they reported me. I replied with "Ever heard of mouseover macro's and focus keybinds"? Then he was talking about how shit I was lol I think he was just mad. 
> 
> Will anything happen to me? I'm still gonna use PQR because it's awesome and if a GM messages me I'm just gonna say it was my mouseover's and amazing reflexes  Hope there's not a way for them to detect PQR being used. Thanks guys


For the moment, it is not on Blizzards radar, so I would say you have little chance of getting banned. Now if you have used HonorBuddy or anything like that, then you might be in trouble. 

But imo, this is why I don't use Bots in PvP. Most of the people that play PvP take it to damn seriously and get butthurt when they get beat. You don't see that in PvE.

----------


## jshookz

> For the moment, it is not on Blizzards radar, so I would say you have little chance of getting banned. Now if you have used HonorBuddy or anything like that, then you might be in trouble. 
> 
> But imo, this is why I don't use Bots in PvP. Most of the people that play PvP take it to damn seriously and get butthurt when they get beat. You don't see that in PvE.


Haha no honorbuddy for me just some warlock PVP profiles. I think I'm good though. Yeah PVP'ers...lol

----------


## vitalic

> For the moment, it is not on Blizzards radar, so I would say you have little chance of getting banned. Now if you have used HonorBuddy or anything like that, then you might be in trouble. 
> 
> But imo, this is why I don't use Bots in PvP. Most of the people that play PvP take it to damn seriously and get butthurt when they get beat. You don't see that in PvE.


If I was playing legit and someone was interrupting me before my castbar even appeared I'd be annoyed too. I think people have to be smart about the way they configure their profiles (especially in PvP), and that includes authors not pre-configuring their profiles to do obviously hackish things like interrupting after 0.01 seconds, especially considering the more people who complain about it the more likely Blizzard are to try and crack down.

----------


## paintpauller

> Haha no honorbuddy for me just some warlock PVP profiles. I think I'm good though. Yeah PVP'ers...lol


you should check out my interrupt profile. it has a random delay on interrupting along with some SERIOUS In-Game options with PQI that allow you to do some cool things like set the min and max delay a max and min percentage delay list of spells to not interrupt a list of spells to ignore the delay and interrupt with a set delay and some added units which include mouseover, boss, and BG along with the standard target, focus, and arena. and everything can be turned on, off, and updated while ingame! and if you prefer not to use PQI it supports that too and all default settings can be changed in the profiel.

hope this helps you to not get called out as much in PVP =D
-Paint

----------


## iceymot

does that interrupt interfere with a profile using PQI as well?

----------


## Maxitor

> Maxitor, I think you're missing the point about how add-ons operate and what PQInterface actually does. The add-on will not get you banned simply because it's only reading and writing data injected into WoW by the PQR program. When you load PQR and initiate a profile, PQRs state and injected variables is picked up by the add-on and "written" as sa ed variables, then fed back to the client and again read by PQR
> 
> It's only operating under the extreme tight parameters already set by Blizzard that all add-ons use. You'd find yourself as likely to be banned by using PQInterface as you would using BigWigs or DeadlyBossMods.
> 
> I'd go into further analysis and explanations of how add-ons operate, their restrictions and what's going on behind the scenes, but I fear that it would only cause confusions. (I'm a Computional and Systems Biology major at UCLA, I've also read both the UELA and ToS amongst several Lua programming books and books directly aimed towards developing add-ons for World of Warcraft.)
> 
> I'm as paranoid about losing my account as anyone, especially my old account which has all my progress from Vanilla. D:
> 
> But I do understand where you're coming from in regards to the absurdly long variable names. When I'm done with updating my profiles I'll write up a function translator that short-hands PQIs variables to something of the users choosing and sets default values to those variables in case PQI is undesired. =)
> ...


Just some simple questions as asnwer: How hard is it to list loaded addons on the user's side? Who would load PQInterface? What are the chances that a "legit and innocent" user has PQInterface loaded without knowing what it is for and what PQR is. The risk is not the addon's way of working the risk is the addon itself. Yup i can start to rename everything to LegitAddon and rewrite the profiles. I think it would be hard to convience anyone that i loaded it accidently. As i said before i am using it too but i still believe that it is an additional weakness unless you can tell me for sure that there is no way to see from the server side (or even "download" my whole addon folder) what addons i am using i keep being paranoid.

P.S. i admit that i do not know anything about the legal side of this what is allowed and what is not allowed to do for Blizz and yup i am a little bit light-minded when it comes to EULA, TOS and such.

----------


## Maxitor

> If I was playing legit and someone was interrupting me before my castbar even appeared I'd be annoyed too. I think people have to be smart about the way they configure their profiles (especially in PvP), and that includes authors not pre-configuring their profiles to do obviously hackish things like interrupting after 0.01 seconds, especially considering the more people who complain about it the more likely Blizzard are to try and crack down.


From one game it is hard to decide whether the opponent is cheating or not. Non delayed interrupts can go unpunished as well if you are not playing on 2k+ or against the same opponents continously.

----------


## paintpauller

> does that interrupt interfere with a profile using PQI as well?


no it does not, when multiple PQI pages get loaded (from loading multiple profiles with PQI in one sitting, loading a interrupt profile with PQI and a rotation, or the profile has multiple PQI configs) you can select which one to view at the top via the arrows or i think its right clicking brings a drop down menu.

short answer it will work fine with any profile, PQI or not

----------


## Kinky

@Maxitor: Blizzard is not allowed to do that. Even if they could they would be breaking half a dozen Privacy laws. I won't convince you that it's 100% safe to use as it seems you've already made up your mind about it, but the add-on isn't doing anything illegal, even if it's used for things breaking the TOS. The same can be said for any add-on out there too if you start reading the data they transmit between the client and server too, as they operate in the exact same way. Read/Write data to your saved variables, some listen to combat tracker (log) some make timers.

All of this is available to PQR by simply calling or fetching the vars and functions they transmog. =) I can try and post some examples later today!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Maxitor

> @Maxitor: Blizzard is not allowed to do that. Even if they could they would be breaking half a dozen Privacy laws. I won't convince you that it's 100% safe to use as it seems you've already made up your mind about it, but the add-on isn't doing anything illegal, even if it's used for things breaking the TOS. The same can be said for any add-on out there too if you start reading the data they transmit between the client and server too, as they operate in the exact same way. Read/Write data to your saved variables, some listen to combat tracker (log) some make timers.
> 
> All of this is available to PQR by simply calling or fetching the vars and functions they transmog. =) I can try and post some examples later today!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


So basicly you mean that Blizz is not allowed to read out their own game client's data to check what kind of addons you are using in their game? 

As i said i am totally clueless about this i have read a lot of things so far like they can not scan your Windows processes or scan outside of the memory area of WoW. Anyway it would be strange to me as the developer of my own game i would not be allowed to check for game parameters (addons, computer specifications etc.) but i am not a lawyer. 

All in all i wanted to point out the simple fact that having PQInterface loaded should be a sign of cheating if they are allowed to read your ingame addons what does not have anything to do about the way PQIterface works.

Holding a gun (PQI) even though it is not loaded (PQR is not loaded) in the post office / bank would have its consequences. (I could nto come up with a better example from irl sorry  :Smile: 

P.S. I think we should continue this in PMs because i don't want to hijack the thread or frighten anyone.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> So basicly you mean that Blizz is not allowed to read out their own game client's data to check what kind of addons you are using in their game? 
> 
> As i said i am totally clueless about this i have read a lot of things so far like they can not scan your Windows processes or scan outside of the memory area of WoW. Anyway it would be strange to me as the developer of my own game i would not be allowed to check for game parameters (addons, computer specifications etc.) but i am not a lawyer. 
> 
> All in all i wanted to point out the simple fact that having PQInterface loaded should be a sign of cheating if they are allowed to read your ingame addons what does not have anything to do about the way PQIterface works.
> 
> Holding a gun (PQI) even though it is not loaded (PQR is not loaded) in the post office / bank would have its consequences. (I could nto come up with a better example from irl sorry 
> 
> P.S. I think we should continue this in PMs because i don't want to hijack the thread or frighten anyone.


Its rather simple. You bought the game and installed it on your computer. Its your data not theirs.

Privacy bro. They could do it but they would break laws and they already paid a couple millions for doing it so they probly would not mess with it again.

Personally I've been using bots for 3 years.. Never had a single susp.

----------


## WWF

new build, new offsets, old problem, Xelper SOS!

----------


## artyom777

still dont work ((


new profile and nothink((

----------


## Sevve3

> still dont work ((
> 
> 
> new profile and nothink((


Have you tried pressing F7 when ingame ?

----------


## artyom777

sure i do) btw if someone interesting in my problem i can traslete my screen via skype, so whisp me on forum.

----------


## cukiemunster

Also the profiles will not start or so with that 2nd window open. I am not sure if it had anything to do with you using a non English wow client or not. As much as it will suck, I would recommend downloading the English wow client and trying with that. 

Edit: You are not using 64 bit WoW are you? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## artyom777

i am using 32 bit client.
Ye profile not started for some reason
about Eng version is problem( cause this is Rus realm and possible to play just on Rus version of game. Othervise i have dont undersend because programming lang (operation lang) is still Eng in all version of game

AND btw TS 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ah-sniper.html ([PQR profile] Neutral AH Sniper)

playing on russia server too

----------


## WWF

> i am using 32 bit client.
> Ye profile not started for some reason
> about Eng version is problem( cause this is Rus realm and possible to play just on Rus version of game. Othervise i have dont undersend because programming lang (operation lang) is still Eng in all version of game


что за Ye профиль? Делай линки на профили которые у тебя не работают, проще для понимания о чем речь. А еще лучше задавай вопросы типа такого в той же теме где ты его и скачал. То что на уровне кода все на английском это верно, но кодер мог и не сделать профиль универсальным и возможно где то используются локализованные имена, если это вообще рабочий профиль.

----------


## BoostON

Предлагаю не пыльную работёнку, от вас знание Английского и собственно lua, так-же желательно знанть язык .net. достойная зарплата!

----------


## JUANNY

I need to learn Russian

----------


## firepong

> I need to learn Russian


More like the people need to speak in English or use a translator. I'm not bashing them or anything, but there is a forum rule to speak only in English on the forum, even if you need to use Google Translator or something else.

----------


## WWF

> I need to learn Russian


xD



> More like the people need to speak in English or use a translator. I'm not bashing them or anything, but there is a forum rule to speak only in English on the forum, even if you need to use Google Translator or something else.


Sorry for that, but is much easier to explain in the native language.
P.S. 
FAQ encourages use of the English language, but does not oblige us to do so.
You can beat TellMeWhen, he places their advertising here. He proposes programming job. xD

----------


## cedricdu94

Hi my monk no interrupt with xelper can you help me please ? thanks

----------


## WWF

> Hi my monk no interrupt with xelper can you help me please ? thanks


run PQR -> select -> Ability Editor -> Class: INTERRAPT ; Profile: Xelper ; Abilities: --Initialize-- -> add this 


```
elseif playerClass == "MONK" then
return 116705
```

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

Has anyone had it where PQInterface just can't show the roatation config window?

I turn it back on with right click, and nothing shows... kinda confused  :Smile:

----------


## Vinshom

Anyone with the new PTR offserts?  :Smile:

----------


## WWF

> Anyone with the new PTR offserts?





> Been said many times before this lua discussion that something internal in pqr needs to be updated for 5.4 since the 331 release nothing is working and those offsets are correct as far as I can see so we will have to wait for pqr to be updated. No pressure.


...............................

----------


## bu_ba_911

My current project is just a fun lil informative thing  :Smile:

----------


## Wildbreath

Hi all!

Yesterday i completely updated my lua unlocker for 5.4 (ptr) using patterns (without warden protection, but undetected a two years for me) and Lua library with some profiles.
Should i wrap it in a PQR-like application and post here? Xelper still manage PQR project?

----------


## TheOzman

> Hi all!
> 
> Yesterday i completely updated my lua unlocker for 5.4 (ptr) using patterns (without warden protection, but undetected a two years for me) and Lua library with some profiles.
> Should i wrap it in a PQR-like application and post here? Xelper still manage PQR project?


I think it would definitely be a good addition.

----------


## JUANNY

> I think it would definitely be a good addition.


most definately a good thing-one more toy for us to play with

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> My current project is just a fun lil informative thing


Looks good!  :Smile:  You know you'll have to write a full healing profile to show us all how to use it now? :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh Bu_ba, please if you got time for 5.4 put some new magic into your already awesome Resto-druid profile, had a lot of good success using that til I had to go tank @ start of ToT.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Oh Bu_ba, please if you got time for 5.4 put some new magic into your already awesome Resto-druid profile, had a lot of good success using that til I had to go tank @ start of ToT.


He is  :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

freakin amazing, maybe I can talk my officers into scrappin guardian as offspec in SoO then. but Im afraid they're too impressed with me while I've been using Googlebees profile  :Big Grin:  Still, had so much fun restohealing normal tot before I went guardian, was constantly beating our discpriest that had better gear ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well it's BLAZING F'ing hot in Cali and I need to get away from my computer for a while  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but to all who want to tinker and mod.... here's what I have so far (Debug Messages and all still coded in  :Smile:  )




> ```
> 
> -- We are going to create a Frame that will support multiple Healing Tables and visually show them...
-- We will try to add in targeting support by clicking the names of the Tagets shown on the Table...
-- We will try and make it look clean and orderly, while looking simplistic in design...
-- Layout for information will be in said order
-- Name  |  Actual HP%  |  Weighted HP%  |  In Range of Heals (for Custom Table)
-- Still debating on Update Time (how frequently to refresh data)
-- Should I allow sorting based on other factors (for the Visual part only, not the healing part)
if not VHT_List or not VHT_Timer or not VHT_FramePool then
    VHT_List = { }
    VHT_FramePool = { }
    VHT_Timer = 0
end
 local function UpdateVisualTable(tableName, VHT)
    local tableName, VHT = tableName, VHT
    local startPoint_X, startPoint_Y = 10, 16
    local frameScrollContent = _G['VisualHealingTableScrollContent']
     -- Name Font String Setup
    for i=1, #VHT do        
        local TestName = VHT[i].name
        TestName:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
        TestName:ClearAllPoints()
        TestName:SetText(GetUnitName(tableName[i].Unit, true))
        TestName:SetSize(150, 13)
        TestName:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", frameScrollContent, "TOPLEFT", 10, - 12 - (14 * i) )
    end
     -- HP Font String Setup
    for i=1, #VHT do
        local TestHP = VHT[i].HP
        TestHP:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
        TestHP:ClearAllPoints()
        TestHP:SetText(math.floor(tableName[i].HP))
        TestHP:SetSize(40, 13)
        TestHP:SetTextHeight(12)
        TestHP:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
        TestHP:SetPoint("LEFT", VHT[i].name, "RIGHT", 4, 0 )
    end
    
    _G['VHT_Timer'] = GetTime()
 end
 local function RemoveFrames()
    print("Before Removing, ", #VHT_List)
    local VHT_Frame = tremove(VHT_List, #VHT_List)
    print("After Removing, ", #VHT_List)
     VHT_Frame.name:Hide()
    VHT_Frame.HP:Hide()
    VHT_Frame.range:Hide()
     table.insert(VHT_FramePool, VHT_Frame)
end
 local function GetFrames(valueVHT)
    local i = valueVHT
    if #VHT_FramePool > 0 then
        local VHT_Frame = tremove(VHT_FramePool)
        local VHT_FrameName, VHT_FrameHP, VHT_FrameRange = VHT_Frame.name, VHT_Frame.HP, VHT_Frame.range
        VHT_FrameName:Show()
        VHT_FrameHP:Show()
        VHT_FrameRange:Show()
        
        table.insert(VHT_List, { name = VHT_FrameName, HP = VHT_FrameHP, range = VHT_FrameRange })
        print("Reused Old Frame")
    else
        local Frame = _G['VisualHealingTableScrollContent']
        local VHT_FrameName = Frame:CreateFontString("FontStringName"..tostring(i))
        VHT_FrameName:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
        VHT_FrameName:SetHeight(12)
        VHT_FrameName:SetText("Test")
        local VHT_FrameHP = Frame:CreateFontString("FontStringHP"..tostring(i))
        VHT_FrameHP:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
        VHT_FrameHP:SetHeight(12)
        local VHT_FrameRange = Frame:CreateFontString("FontStringRange"..tostring(i))
        VHT_FrameRange:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
        VHT_FrameRange:SetHeight(12)
        
        table.insert(VHT_List, { name = VHT_FrameName, HP = VHT_FrameHP, range = VHT_FrameRange })
        print("Created New Frame")
    end
end
 local function UpdateFontStrings(tableName)
    local VHTDD = _G['VisualHealingTableDropDown'].selectedID
    local tableName = tableName[VHTDD]
     if #tableName ~= #VHT_List then
        if #tableName < #VHT_List then
            i = #VHT_List
            while #tableName ~= i do
                RemoveFrames()
                 i = i - 1
            end
        elseif #tableName > #VHT_List then
            local i=#VHT_List
            while i ~= #tableName do                
                i = i + 1
                GetFrames(i)
            end
        end
    end
     UpdateVisualTable(tableName, VHT_List)
end
   local function VisualTableFrameSetup(tableNames)
    if type(tableNames) ~= table then
        local tableNames = { tableNames }
    else
        local tableNames = tableNames
    end
      -- Title
    local frameTitle = CreateFrame("frame", "VisualHealingTableTitle", UIParent)
    frameTitle:ClearAllPoints()
    frameTitle:SetSize(150, 27)    
    frameTitle:SetMovable(true)
    frameTitle:EnableMouse(true)
    frameTitle:RegisterForDrag("LeftButton")
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnDragStart", frameTitle.StartMoving)
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnDragStop", frameTitle.StopMovingOrSizing)
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnShow", RefreshFrameBoxes)
    local TitleString = frameTitle:CreateFontString("TitleString")
    TitleString:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    TitleString:SetText("Visual Healing Table")
    TitleString:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    TitleString:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    TitleString:ClearAllPoints()
    TitleString:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", VisualHealingTableTitle, "TOPLEFT")
    TitleString:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", VisualHealingTableTitle, "BOTTOMRIGHT")
    frameTitle:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 16, edgeSize = 16, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameTitle:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,1);
    frameTitle:SetPoint("CENTER", -300, 100)
    frameTitle:Show()
    
    
    -- Main Frame that we shall link everything to
    local frameMain = CreateFrame("frame", "VisualHealingTable", VisualHealingTableTitle)
    frameMain:ClearAllPoints()
    frameMain:SetSize(320, 140)
    frameMain:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 16, edgeSize = 16, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameMain:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,1);
    frameMain:SetPoint("TOP", VisualHealingTableTitle, "BOTTOM", 0, -2)
    frameMain:Show()
        -- Close/Hide Button
    local frameClose = CreateFrame('Button', 'frameClose', frameMain, "UIPanelButtonTemplate")
    frameClose:ClearAllPoints()
    frameClose:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", frameMain, "TOPRIGHT", 20, 4)
    frameClose:RegisterForClicks("LeftButtonDown")
    frameClose:SetSize(20, 20)
    local closeText = frameClose:CreateFontString("closeText")
    closeText:SetFontObject("GameTooltipTextSmall")
    closeText:SetText("|cFFFFFAFA X|cffffffff")
    closeText:ClearAllPoints()
    closeText:SetAllPoints(frameClose)
    closeText:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    closeText:SetJustifyV("CENTER")     frameClose:SetScript('OnClick', function() frameTitle:Hide() end )
    frameClose:SetBackdrop({
                                    --bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                    edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                    tile = false, tileSize = 12, edgeSize = 12, 
                                    insets = { left = 6, right = 6, top = 6, bottom = 6 }
                                    })
    frameClose:Show()
     -- DropDownMenu
       
    local frameDropDown = CreateFrame("Button", "VisualHealingTableDropDown", VisualHealingTableTitle, "UIDropDownMenuTemplate")
     
    frameDropDown:ClearAllPoints()
    frameDropDown:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", frameMain, "TOPLEFT", -2, -3)
    frameDropDown:Show()
     
    local function OnClick(self)
       UIDropDownMenu_SetSelectedID(frameDropDown, self:GetID())
    end
     
    local function initialize(self, level)
        local info = UIDropDownMenu_CreateInfo()
        for i=1, #tableNames do
            info = UIDropDownMenu_CreateInfo()
            info.text = "Table "..tostring(i)
            info.func = OnClick
            UIDropDownMenu_AddButton(info, level)
        end
    end
     
    
     UIDropDownMenu_Initialize(frameDropDown, initialize)
    UIDropDownMenu_SetWidth(frameDropDown, 100);
    UIDropDownMenu_SetButtonWidth(frameDropDown, 124)
    UIDropDownMenu_SetSelectedID(frameDropDown, 1)
    UIDropDownMenu_JustifyText(frameDropDown, "LEFT")
    
     -- Scroll Frame Creation (Scary!!!!)
    local frameScroll = CreateFrame("ScrollFrame", "VisualHealingTableScroll", VisualHealingTable) 
    frameScroll:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", 10, -30) 
    frameScroll:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", -10, 10) 
    frameScroll:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 8, edgeSize = 8, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameScroll:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,.8);
    frameMain.frameScroll = frameScroll 
     --scrollbar 
    local frameScrollBar = CreateFrame("Slider", "VisualHealingTableScrollBar", frameScroll, "UIPanelScrollBarTemplate") 
    frameScrollBar:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", frameMain, "TOPRIGHT", 4, -16) 
    frameScrollBar:SetPoint("BOTTOMLEFT", frameMain, "BOTTOMRIGHT", 4, 16) 
    frameScrollBar:SetMinMaxValues(1, 200) 
    frameScrollBar:SetValueStep(1) 
    frameScrollBar.scrollStep = 1 
    frameScrollBar:SetValue(0) 
    frameScrollBar:SetWidth(16)
    frameScrollBar:SetScript("OnValueChanged", 
    function (self, value) 
    self:GetParent():SetVerticalScroll(value) 
    end) 
    local scrollbg = frameScrollBar:CreateTexture(nil, "BACKGROUND") 
    scrollbg:SetAllPoints(frameScrollBar) 
    scrollbg:SetTexture(0, 0, 0, 0.4) 
    frameMain.frameScrollBar = frameScrollBar
    
    -- Content Frame
    local frameScrollContent = CreateFrame("frame", "VisualHealingTableScrollContent", frameScroll)
    frameScrollContent:ClearAllPoints()
    frameScrollContent:SetWidth(300)
    frameScrollContent:SetHeight(30)
    frameScroll:SetScrollChild(frameScrollContent)
    local NameTitle = frameScrollContent:CreateFontString("NameTitle")
    NameTitle:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    NameTitle:SetSize(150, 13)
    NameTitle:SetTextHeight(13)
    NameTitle:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    NameTitle:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    NameTitle:SetTextColor(1, 1, 0, 1)
    NameTitle:SetText("Name")
    NameTitle:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", frameScrollContent, "TOPLEFT", 10, -2)
    local HPTitle = frameScrollContent:CreateFontString("HPTitle")
    HPTitle:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    HPTitle:SetSize(40, 13)
    HPTitle:SetTextHeight(13)
    HPTitle:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    HPTitle:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    HPTitle:SetTextColor(1, 1, 0, 1)
    HPTitle:SetText("HP %")
    HPTitle:SetPoint("LEFT", NameTitle, "RIGHT", 4, 0)
    local RangeTitle = frameScrollContent:CreateFontString("RangeTitle")
    RangeTitle:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    RangeTitle:SetSize(50, 13)
    RangeTitle:SetTextHeight(13)
    RangeTitle:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    RangeTitle:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    RangeTitle:SetTextColor(1, 1, 0, 1)
    RangeTitle:SetText("Range")
    RangeTitle:SetPoint("LEFT", HPTitle, "RIGHT", 4, 0)
    local line1 = frameScrollContent:CreateTexture()
    line1:ClearAllPoints()
    line1:SetHeight(1)
    line1:SetTexture(.9, .9, 0, .8)
    line1:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", NameTitle, "BOTTOMLEFT", 0, -2)    
    line1:SetPoint("TOPRIGHT", RangeTitle, "BOTTOMRIGHT", 0, -2)
    local line2 = frameScrollContent:CreateTexture()
    line2:ClearAllPoints()
    line2:SetWidth(1)
    line2:SetHeight(13)
    line2:SetTexture(.9, .9, 0, .8)
    line2:SetPoint("LEFT", NameTitle, "RIGHT", 0, 0)    
    local line3 = frameScrollContent:CreateTexture()
    line3:ClearAllPoints()
    line3:SetWidth(1)
    line3:SetHeight(13)
    line3:SetTexture(.9, .9, 0, .8)
    line3:SetPoint("RIGHT", RangeTitle, "LEFT", 0, 0)
      UpdateFontStrings(tableNames)
    _G["FrameSetup"] = true
end
 if not _G['FrameSetup'] then
    VisualTableFrameSetup(TableCompilation)
end
 if GetTime() - _G['VHT_Timer'] >= 0.5 and _G['VisualHealingTableTitle']:IsVisible() then
    UpdateFontStrings(TableCompilation)
end 
> 
> 
> ```


TableCompilation = { members, Nova_CustomT }

anything that uses my teams Nova_Data and sheuronengine should be able to just paste this into an ability in PQR after setting the TableCompilation somewhere before it

----------


## cukiemunster

> Well it's BLAZING F'ing hot in Cali and I need to get away from my computer for a while


Dude, I feel ya there. 90 here in FL with 94% humidity, F'ing terrible. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildbreath

lua unlocker 5.4 (while waiting PQR)
virustotal (dunno why Mal/MsilInj-G founded)

----------


## Partykilla



----------


## cukiemunster

> 


Ballsy putting your info in for all to see.

----------


## firepong

> Ballsy putting your info in for all to see.


Could be a trial account and he wouldn't care about that.

----------


## JUANNY

> lua unlocker 5.4 (while waiting PQR)
> virustotal (dunno why Mal/MsilInj-G founded)


Wanted to take it out for a spin drive on the PTR 5.4 but blizz just pushed out another build 17345 so it is non functional-i assume that this build will stiill prevent PQR from working

----------


## Wildbreath

> Wanted to take it out for a spin drive on the PTR 5.4 but blizz just pushed out another build 17345 so it is non functional-i assume that this build will stiill prevent PQR from working


working for me (you sure using 32bit client?) but need to run it two times (dont know why :O)

----------


## davehammer4

> Anyone else trying to use PQR on the PTR getting a huge FPS drop that eventually causes the game to just stop because of the lack of FPS?
> I've tried 3 different profiles all that drop FPS till the game stops.
> Is there a fix for this?


Not sure which profiles you are running but a few pvp profiles can not handle 25m stuff

----------


## Cikapaja

Hmm, how exactly is the LuaUnlocker used to get PQR to work? Also is the 17331 and 17345 offset the same except the CurrentWoWVersion? If not, does anyone have a working offset for 17345?

----------


## Wildbreath

i used a patterns, offsets is moved, but it found via pattern - thats why

----------


## WWF

exactly is no way to take in the target Direhorn Spirit or Humming Crystal or any other NPC except using localized name in macro?
RunMacroText("/command "..name) works for spells, group or raid, but with localized names have a problem. 
When updating profile via SVN Cyrillic text turns into something horrible RunMacroText("/targetexact Р”СѓС… РґРёРєРѕСЂРѕРіР°")  :Frown:

----------


## JUANNY

> exactly is no way to take in the target Direhorn Spirit or Humming Crystal or any other NPC except using localized name in macro?
> RunMacroText("/command "..name) works for spells, group or raid, but with localized names have a problem. 
> When updating profile via SVN Cyrillic text turns into something horrible RunMacroText("/targetexact Р”СѓС… РґРёРєРѕСЂРѕРіР°")


this is the code i use for horridon heroic it works great


```
local horridon_locals = {"Terrorhorngeist","Direhorn Spirit","Espíritu de cuernoatroz","Esprit de navrecorne","[Direhorn Spirit]","??? ?????}???"}
local unitLast = UnitName("target")

if UnitDebuffID("player",140946) then
	if not UnitExists("focus") then
		for i=1,#horridon_locals do
			if UnitExists("target") then
				if UnitName("target") ~= horridon_locals[i] then
					unitLast = UnitName("target")
					TargetUnit(horridon_locals[i],true)
				else
					print("Target acquired!")
					RunMacroText("/focus target")
					
					if unitLast ~= UnitName("target") then TargetLastTarget() 
					end
				end
			else TargetUnit(horridon_locals[i],true) end
		    end
		end
	end
    if UnitExists("focus") then
         if CheckInteractDistance("focus", 4) then
             if PQR_SpellAvailable(GetSpellInfo(45524)) then
                 CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(45524), "focus")
                 return true
             end
         end
    end
```

for heroic tortos

local HP = UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") * 100
local val = 90	




```
if not UnitDebuffID("player",137633) 
and HP >= val
then
     RunMacroText("/target Humming Crystal")
     if UnitPower("player") >= 40 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(47541), "target")
            TargetUnit("boss1")
            return true
     elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(45524) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(45524), "target")
            TargetUnit("boss1")
            return true
     end
end
```

----------


## artyom777

так не один профиль не работает вот в чём соль
so no one profile does not work here's the salt

----------


## WWF

> "??? ?????}???"}


Even in your code this problem.
TargetUnit(horridon_locals[i],true) or RunMacroText("/target Humming Crystal") it does not matter, 
because in any case is used localized name "Terrorhorngeist","Direhorn Spirit","Espíritu de cuernoatroz","Esprit de navrecorne" or "Дух дикорога" from table or right in macro text.
I certainly can create a table with the names translated into all supported languages... but this is a bad solution and will not solve my problem.
may be SVN repository supporting Cyrillic can help me, while it is impossible to take in the target by ID or get localized name with function by ID. So sad.  :Frown: 

artyom777 проверь личку!

----------


## Subversor

Is it possible to throw bombs onto General Pa'valak (challenge mode) through PQR?
I'm aware of it being able to interact with for example a battleground's flag, and if a similar thing was possible with the bombs then it'd be able to throw it at the mouse-over...
However, I'm not capable of coding this myself from scratch...
Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Cikapaja

> i used a patterns, offsets is moved, but it found via pattern - thats why


I have no idea what you are talking about, I'm kinda green with stuff like that  :Smile: . LuaUnlocker pattern? 
Allright, I have downloaded the LuaUnlocker you posted, I have the latest PQR. I know how to use PQR, but I have no clue how to make it work with the LuaUnlocker/pattern(where do I get the pattern?) on current 5.4 PTR.

If it's not too much asked any help on how to make it work would be great. (and preferably not in Russian  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Wildbreath

> I have no idea what you are talking about, I'm kinda green with stuff like that . LuaUnlocker pattern? 
> Allright, I have downloaded the LuaUnlocker you posted, I have the latest PQR. I know how to use PQR, but I have no clue how to make it work with the LuaUnlocker/pattern(where do I get the pattern?) on current 5.4 PTR.
> 
> If it's not too much asked any help on how to make it work would be great. (and preferably not in Russian )


just start wow, enter to the world, run unlocker, click LUA unlock button (application closed) and then you can use any macroses like a /run CastSpellByName("FrostBolt")
also you can write a addon with your rotation using a protected functions

----------


## Cikapaja

> just start wow, enter to the world, run unlocker, click LUA unlock button (application closed) and then you can use any macroses like a /run CastSpellByName("FrostBolt")
> also you can write a addon with your rotation using a protected functions


And where does pqr come into place with this? Or do we have to wait for Xelper to update it?

----------


## Wildbreath

> And where does pqr come into place with this? Or do we have to wait for Xelper to update it?


this tool not for PQR, just a one more tool for automate macroses using protected lua api

----------


## Cikapaja

> this tool not for PQR, just a one more tool for automate macroses using protected lua api


I see, thank you very much for explanation. I guess I'll wait PQR update as I can't make rotation profiles on my own.

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

LuaUnlocker doesn't enable PQR.. it's a different mechanism.

PQR has been down for 2 PTR builds now -- there's something that has changed, so that PQR is crashing even if the correct offsets are found and used.

Until Xelper has some time to publish a new PQR release, we're probably not going to be in good shape on the PTR... 

He's been real good updating live, and hasn't been focusing a lot on PTR.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Just a Heads Up.... http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2829542 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

I will not discuss any of my Mini Projects or Profiles in the main thread from now on... I may post Updates... but it shall forever be in the form as shown here.... (A link to my actual announcement) ENJOY EVERYONE!!!!

----------


## WWF

before


```
"Дух дикорога", -- Русский
"Espírito de Escornante", -- Português Brasileiro
"Esprit de navrecorne", -- Français
"Espíritu de cuernoatroz", -- Español
"Direhorn Spirit", -- English
"Terrorhorngeist" -- Deutsch
```

after use Rotation Editor - Download Update


```
"Р”СѓС… РґРёРєРѕСЂРѕРіР°", -- Р*СѓСЃСЃРєРёР№
"EspГ*rito de Escornante", -- PortuguГЄs Brasileiro
"Esprit de navrecorne", -- FranГ§ais
"EspГ*ritu de cuernoatroz", -- EspaГ±ol
"Direhorn Spirit", -- English
"Terrorhorngeist" -- Deutsch
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> before
> 
> 
> ```
> "Дух дикорога", -- Русский
> "Espírito de Escornante", -- Português Brasileiro
> "Esprit de navrecorne", -- Français
> "Espíritu de cuernoatroz", -- Español
> "Direhorn Spirit", -- English
> ...


my team uses Assembla... have you tried that one?

----------


## WWF

> my team uses Assembla... have you tried that one?


just checked, same.

Upd. I was wrong, the problem is not in the repository, if I upload or download files manually, or upload and download through TortoisSVN then all is good, changes occurs when profile updates via PQR, ie issue is in the PQR, so I can't fix it  :Frown:

----------


## paintpauller

> Just a Heads Up.... http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2829542 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)
> 
> I will not discuss any of my Mini Projects or Profiles in the main thread from now on... I may post Updates... but it shall forever be in the form as shown here.... (A link to my actual announcement) ENJOY EVERYONE!!!!


now i have another tab to always keep open and check often...
LoL glad to see you are back in the community!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> now i have another tab to always keep open and check often...
> LoL glad to see you are back in the community!


haha well for the 2 months that have been gifted to me, i'll try and keep things pumping out of my end... whether it's new innovations or updates to my current profiles  :Smile: 

just thinking about what other kind of projects I can do and what excites my interests  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimonoff

Is there a code to Bloc User Input for Х seconds?

----------


## WWF

For each lazy WW or BrM monk like me! ([PQR] WWF Windwolker and Brewmaster PvE Profiles)
P.S. Links in signature for CoreCoins only?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cheers WWF! Where did you learn to code profiles? I want to start learning WoW API & lua-coding myself, but dont know where to start.

----------


## vitalic

To anyone experienced with PQInterface, does this look okay to you?



```

{   name = "Main Hand Poison",
    tooltip = "Enable if you want to override the default main hand poison.",
    enable = false,
    newSection = true,
    widget    = { type = "select",
        tooltip = "Select a main hand poison.",
        value = 8679,
        values = {
            [8679] = "Wound Poison       ",
            [2823] = "Deadly Poison        ",
        },
        width = 130,
    },
}, 


```

I'm getting "*Ability: Main Hand Poison Selection Table is required to contain at least two options to be valid*."

Can't see any reason for this, I added those spaces because the select box items are right-aligned for some reason, but can't see how that would cause an issue :confused:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> To anyone experienced with PQInterface, does this look okay to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> {    name = "Main Hand Poison",    tooltip = "Enable if you want to override the default main hand poison.",    enable = false,    newSection = true,    widget    = { type = "select",        tooltip = "Select a main hand poison.",        value = 8679,        values = {            [8679] = "Wound Poison       ",            [2823] = "Deadly Poison        ",        },        width = 130,    },}, 
> 
> 
> ...


try removing then

[8679] =
and
[2823] = 

this way the default id's kick in which are 1 and 2.... because the table is probably doing something similar to

for i=1, #values do

so that would try to read values[1] and values[2] which don't exist since you labeled them as 8679 and 2823

----------


## vitalic

> try removing then
> 
> [8679] =
> and
> [2823] = 
> 
> this way the default id's kick in which are 1 and 2.... because the table is probably doing something similar to
> 
> for i=1, #values do
> ...


As far as I can tell the addon is using pairs/ipairs to populate the list items:



```

for key,value in pairs(listItem) do    selectItem.key        = key    selectItem.value    = valueend 


```

So in theory this way should work  :Frown: 

In fact for me it does work, but not for another person, despite using the exact same versions of PQR/PQInterface.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> As far as I can tell the addon is using pairs/ipairs to populate the list items:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for key,value in pairs(listItem) do    selectItem.key        = key    selectItem.value    = valueend 
> 
> 
> ...


if it works for you and not for them, then it's something on their end you need to figure out >.>

are you 100% sure they haven't accidentally changed something in there?

----------


## WWF

> Where did you learn to code profiles? I want to start learning WoW API & lua-coding myself, but dont know where to start.


nice joke xD

----------


## Xelper

Hi All! I haven't forgotten you. I pushed out the current PTR offsets on the updater. To launch PTR in 32 bit mode you likely need to rename wow-64.exe and add .bak. Sorry I haven't been around lately, I have a new job and have returned to college to pursue a degree. 

Don't worry about PQR not getting updated, I am still here.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Hi All! I haven't forgotten you. I pushed out the current PTR offsets on the updater. To launch PTR in 32 bit mode you likely need to rename wow-64.exe and add .bak. Sorry I haven't been around lately, I have a new job and have returned to college to pursue a degree. 
> 
> Don't worry about PQR not getting updated, I am still here.


Yay it's Xelper! Good to see you again good sir.

----------


## travis2861

Our savior has returned! Good luck with the degree and new job!

----------


## lethacark5

We both been pretty satisfied

----------


## Nixo

> Hi All! I haven't forgotten you. I pushed out the current PTR offsets on the updater. To launch PTR in 32 bit mode you likely need to rename wow-64.exe and add .bak. Sorry I haven't been around lately, I have a new job and have returned to college to pursue a degree. 
> 
> Don't worry about PQR not getting updated, I am still here.


Legendary man is back

----------


## WWF

> Hi All! I haven't forgotten you. I pushed out the current PTR offsets on the updater. To launch PTR in 32 bit mode you likely need to rename wow-64.exe and add .bak. Sorry I haven't been around lately, I have a new job and have returned to college to pursue a degree. 
> 
> Don't worry about PQR not getting updated, I am still here.


Good news! Thanks, offsets works, no crashes, and now I can update profiles for 5.4 simpler.
But I have a question: i noticed a difference in the three addresses for CVarBaseMgr, ObjMgr and LocalGUID, and a new one lntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress - how to find them?
And can you make the language support? (PQR - Rotation Bot) Use UTF8 or idk...

----------


## vitalic

> if it works for you and not for them, then it's something on their end you need to figure out >.>
> 
> are you 100% sure they haven't accidentally changed something in there?


Found the issue, another profile author seems to be including a modified version of PQR_PQI.lua which breaks basic functionality of PQInterface  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xelper

> Good news! Thanks, offsets works, no crashes, and now I can update profiles for 5.4 simpler.
> But I have a question: i noticed a difference in the three addresses for CVarBaseMgr, ObjMgr and LocalGUID, and a new one lntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress - how to find them?
> And can you make the language support? (PQR - Rotation Bot) Use UTF8 or idk...


 I will look into what encoding is being used for the download stuff. 

The ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress is normally determined by a pattern when WoW is launched, but the pattern stopped working. I have kind of 'override' XML keys, as you noticed, that allow me to override patterns from the XML so I don't need to distribute a brand new version. This pattern is the reason why even if you updated the offsets yourself you were seeing crashes.

Anyway... I kind of keep these notes on how to find some of the more difficult offsets using IDA. Sorry if they don't make sense. I mainly use either generate strings or search sequence of bytes:



```
Lua_DoStringAddress (AKA FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer):
Pattern: 55 8B EC 51 FF ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? A1 ?? ?? ?? ?? 53 56 57


Lua_GetLocalizedText (AKA FrameScript__GetLocalizedText): 
Pattern: 55 8B EC 56 8B F1 E8 ?? ?? ?? ?? 84 C0 74 ?? 8B ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? 0F


GameState:
Go to function (use SHIFT+F12 to generate strings) : PlaySound, follow xref to Script_PlaySound
The 4th jump includes: mov     esi, offset aNone ; "None
Above that jump, there is a :
cmp byte_114D3FE, bl
The indicated byte is the GameState.


CVarBaseMgr:
Search pattern: 55 8B EC 83 7D 08 00 74 1C
Should find a single result, around beggining of file (within 0x100000)
Inside that function you will see:
FF 75 08                push    [ebp+arg_0]     ; char *
B9 B0 3A B2 00          mov     ecx, offset CVarBaseMgr
The indicated offset is the offset you want.




ObjMgr:
Search for 55 8B EC 56 57 8B 7D 08 57 FF 35 ?? ?? ?? ?? 33
In the last part of the function you will see this:
The ObjMgr below is the offset you want. The 0x462C  is the CurMgr offset.
8B 0D 00 CB E3 00       mov     ecx, ObjMgr
D9 EE                   fldz
89 81 2C 46 00 00       mov     [ecx+462Ch], eax
8B 0D 00 CB E3 00       mov     ecx, ObjMgr
89 88 F0 00 00 00       mov     [eax+0F0h], ecx


ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj:
Search for E8 ?? ?? ?? ??68 ?? 00 00 00 68 ?? ?? ?? ?? 6A 10
First function returned should be desired function.
```

EDIT: WWF, I am PMing you a beta build of PQR (2.2.3)... I set it to use the UTF8 encoding when downloading files. Let me know if it fixes your problem, and if so I will release it.

----------


## JUANNY

Yo Xelper the community is happy to see you back-part of me was scared that 5.4 would hit with PQR broken by blizz changing things-while the PQR was broken in the PTR I was forced to use another bot that was inferior and had tons of lag between casts-welcome back

----------


## muffin man

offsets for ptr 17345


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 
<Offsets> 
<CurrentWoWVersion>17345</CurrentWoWVersion> 
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset> 
<PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName> 
<PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass> 
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus> 
<GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState> 
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5073E</Lua_DoStringAddress> 
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40D186</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress> 
<CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr> 
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize> 
<ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr> 
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr> 
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4DE0</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress> 
<LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID> 
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject> 
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject> 
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors> 
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset> 
<Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X> 
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID> 
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain> 
</Offsets>




i did not fine these this was shared by Dimonoff , credits go to him, im just sharing it.

----------


## JUANNY

lol xelper just posted the offsets so all needs doing is use PQR updater and DL offsets only

EDIT: works great in the PTR and im back to doing my 200k dps-cant wait fo SoO raid to open up next week so i can pew pew

----------


## Xelper

> offsets for ptr 17345
> i did not fine these this was shared by Dimonoff , credits go to him, im just sharing it.


I put all of those offsets on the updater yesterday, that is where he got them. All you have to do is hit Download Offsets in PQR.

----------


## Mavmins

Xelper, a while ago there was some mention of a way to drop AoE on a unit ? Is this ever likely to be implemented in PQR anytime ? Its not a game changer but its the only thing about PQR that I can think would make the profiles better. When someone as bad at coding as me can use PQR and make decent profiles its really nice so thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## trolledyou

Hey guys, Im having some problem to get PQR to work... in before its about Cata 4.3.4

Im using...
PQR 2.0 (version 2.2.2.0)
offset 15595
Cata 4.3.4

When I start PQR it finds the progress and the logged-in characters... but somehow are none of the 4.3 rotations working 
(I took them from https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...rofiles/PRIEST )

Am I doing something wrong or doesnt it work for older WoW versions?

Thanks in advance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey guys, Im having some problem to get PQR to work... in before its about Cata 4.3.4
> 
> Im using...
> PQR 2.0 (version 2.2.2.0)
> offset 15595
> Cata 4.3.4
> 
> When I start PQR it finds the progress and the logged-in characters... but somehow are none of the 4.3 rotations working 
> (I took them from https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...rofiles/PRIEST )
> ...


Are you getting any errors? Any messages at all?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## vitalic

By the way, who created that really nice picture guide for installing PQInterface? I'm trying to find it to show someone but can't remember where I saw it  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

You mean this? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## vitalic

> You mean this? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)


That's the one, cheers.

----------


## Xelper

Just pushed a minor update out on PQRUpdater. Fixes an issue with UTF8 encoding and downloading updates. Previously if you used the in-PQR updater for updating profiles any UTF8 characters (such as russian) would not be written to the file properly. Thanks for reporting it WWF.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Here's a sneak peak at another one of my projects I'm working on...

I'll release the code for this when I get the last portion working  :Smile: 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2831418 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

if you have any questions about it, or want to look at the code early, please discuss it in my home thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## vitalic

This thread has passed 1 million views!  :EEK!:

----------


## cukiemunster

> This thread has passed 1 million views!


Even more impressive when you figure this is the 2nd PQR thread. The first wad locked. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=329033

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

while working on my Spell Queue Frame... I am getting MAJOR tainting issues whenever I use the values coming from the message box, when i do slash commands (ie, /novaspell SpellID).... have any other dev gotten this issue?


*edit*
after a TON of trial and error.... i discovered that everything was secure... until i had a function return a value back into the slash command, then it was tainted...

so now i'm going research with the variable never returning back to the slash command and staying inside my own functions....

**edit**
i lied.... the variable may have seemed secure inside the Slash Command.... but just by called the SlashCmdList and stuff...

that whole environment is insecure... so anything that leaves there, then taints the remainder as insecure, so the Cast Spells blow up in my face.... GAH

why is this tainting on me > :Frown: 

***edit***
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2832130 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

small reward to anyone who can help me understand it better (follow the link above)

----------


## Bashbot84

Hey guys, I'm new here, could anyone tell me the best Assassination Rogue profile for raiding current content (4.3)?
If possible share any results or screenshots of your recounts?  :Smile:

----------


## firepong

> Hey guys, I'm new here, could anyone tell me the best Assassination Rogue profile for raiding current content (4.3)?
> If possible share any results or screenshots of your recounts?


If 4.3 is current content for you, then you are a whole Content XPac behind. IF you meant 5.3, then go look in the Profiles section.

----------


## Bashbot84

> If 4.3 is current content for you, then you are a whole Content XPac behind. IF you meant 5.3, then go look in the Profiles section.


You would be quite right, I seemed to have suffered a massive brainfart at that point.

I've checked through the profiles, but they're aren't many, but I was hoping that someone might have some feedback about them?

----------


## Apsalaar

> You would be quite right, I seemed to have suffered a massive brainfart at that point.
> 
> I've checked through the profiles, but they're aren't many, buy I was hoping that someone might have some feedback about them?


Very good

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ted-5-3-a.html

----------


## Soapbox

disregard....

----------


## vitalic

Guess it didn't help...

----------


## WWF

> It appears the below do not work at all:
> IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spell), unit) == 1
> PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit, 1)
> Any idea for a fix or workaround?


IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spell), unit) == 1 - works
PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit, 1) - don't
You may use this:


```

    tLOS = nil    fLOS = nil    if not tLOS then tLOS = {} end    if not fLOS then fLOS = CreateFrame("Frame") end    OutOfSight = nil    function OutOfSight(target)        fLOS:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")        function fLOSOnEvent(self,event,...)            local updateRate = 1            if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then                local _, subEvent, _, sourceGUID, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, _, spellFailed  = ...                                if subEvent ~= nil then                    if subEvent == "SPELL_CAST_FAILED" then                        local player = UnitGUID("player") or ""                        if sourceGUID ~= nil then                            if sourceGUID == player then                                 if spellFailed ~= nil then                                                                if spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_LINE_OF_SIGHT                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_NOT_INFRONT                                                                 or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_OUT_OF_RANGE                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_UNIT_NOT_INFRONT                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_UNIT_NOT_BEHIND                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_NOT_BEHIND                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_MOVING                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_IMMUNE                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_FLEEING                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_BAD_TARGETS                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_NO_MOUNTS_ALLOWED                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_STUNNED                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_SILENCED                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_NOT_IN_CONTROL                                                                 --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_VISION_OBSCURED                                                                --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_DAMAGE_IMMUNE                                                                --or spellFailed==SPELL_FAILED_CHARMED                                      then                                                                tLOS={}                                        tinsert(tLOS,{unit = target, time = GetTime()})                                                end                                end                            end                        end                    end                end                if #tLOS > 0 then                                    table.sort(tLOS,function(x,y) return x.time > y.time end)                    if (GetTime() > (tLOS[1].time + updateRate)) then                        tLOS={}                    end                end            end        end        fLOS:SetScript("OnEvent",fLOSOnEvent)        if #tLOS > 0 then            if tLOS[1].unit == target then                return true            end        end    end 


```

but this code not so powerfull like this:


```

if not FacingTime then FacingTime = 0 endfunction PlayerFacingTarget(Unit, Time)    if not UnitExists(Unit) or UnitIsUnit("player",Unit) then return false end    if FacingTime < GetTime() - Time then         FacingTime = GetTime()         local x1,y1,_,facing = PQR_UnitInfo(UnitGUID("player"))        local x2,y2 = PQR_UnitInfo(UnitGUID(Unit))        local yawAngle = atan2(y1 - y2, x1 - x2) - deg(facing)        if yawAngle < 0 then yawAngle = yawAngle + 360 end        if yawAngle > 90 and yawAngle < 270 then             FacingCheck = true else FacingCheck = false        end    endendif FacingCheck then PlayerFacingTarget(2) else PlayerFacingTarget(1) end 


```

but this code cause fps drops every check
P.S Learn 2 use search

----------


## Terrass

Very good to not seem afk while in a LFR.

----------


## bu_ba_911

@WWF I just gave him 




> ```
> 
>     if not IsLineOfSight then        LoSTable = { }        function IsLineOfSight(targetCheck, time)            local time=time or 3            targetGUID = UnitGUID(targetCheck) or 0                     for i=1, #LoSTable do                 if time < (GetTime() - LoSTable[i].time) then                     table.remove(LoSTable, i)                     break                 end            end                 function LoSCheck(self, event, ...)                 local targetGUID = targetGUID                 local Log = {...}                 local AlreadyTabled = false                 if Log[2] and Log[2] == "SPELL_CAST_FAILED" and targetGUID then                     if Log[4] and Log[4]==UnitGUID("player") then                         if Log[15] and Log[15]==SPELL_FAILED_LINE_OF_SIGHT then                             for j=1, #LoSTable do                                 if targetGUID == LoSTable[j].unit then                                     AlreadyTabled = true                                     break                                 end                             end                             if not AlreadyTabled then                                 table.insert(LoSTable, { unit=targetGUID, time=GetTime() } )                                 targetGUID = nil                                 _G.NovaLineOfSight:UnregisterAllEvents()                             end                         end                     end                 end                              end                if not NovaLineOfSight then                 frameLOS = CreateFrame("frame", "NovaLineOfSight")                 frameLOS:SetScript("OnEvent", LoSCheck)            end                         for k=1, #LoSTable do                  if targetGUID and targetGUID == LoSTable[k].unit then                     return false                 end            end                                    _G.NovaLineOfSight:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")            return true            end    end 
> 
> 
> ```


usage: 

if IsLineOfSight(unitName, timeTillRecheck) then return true end

the first one you posted looks like a blown up version of the code i helped cokx with



*edit*
and here's the release of my Spell Queue System  :Smile: 

plz discuss or ask questions at the Team Nova thread

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2832908 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

----------


## averykey

Working on ret/fury/arms for next patch. Fury is almost done, ret isn't changing much.
I did some siege testing and I have some boss mechanics done, will share when I finish my profiles.

I want to make a holy profile for paladin as well, but I do not know how to check for raid members or get the lowest hp member. 
Does anyone have functions for this already made?

I want, 

Check raid members
Check lowest hp members
Check how close the members are to each other
Find the lowest health for a "group of members" for aoe healing
Check if a raid member is a tank or healer
Check if I have low health members in front of me
Blacklist members if they meet certain criteria

I can do a few of these if I have a member check

----------


## Dimonoff

> I want, 
> 
> Check if a raid member is a tank or healer




```

if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then return true 


```



```

function IsHealer(t)
local class = select(2, UnitClass(t))
if (class == "DRUID" or class =="PALADIN" or class =="PRIEST" or class =="MONK" or class =="SHAMAN")
and UnitPowerMax(t) >= 290000
and not UnitBuffID(t, 24858)
and not UnitBuffID(t, 15473)
and not UnitBuffID(t, 324)
then
return true
end
end 


```

----------


## WWF

> @WWF I just gave him


looks better, but still need to check UnitFacing

----------


## vergil10

hi guys anyone know imba demonology profile ??

----------


## Kinky

You can check out my profile if you want. =) link is in my signature!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi guys anyone know imba demonology profile ??


i haven't seen valma in forever... i think he's done >.>

----------


## Ninjaderp

mentally has an imba demonologyprofile you can find it here ([PQR] Mentally's Hysteria)!
haha valmas was the best in cata, remember laughing at the "standart" message printed to the screen ^^

----------


## soheil55

i face a high cpu usage in the game when i use the PQR i'm using 2.2.3 pqr ver before in 2.2.2 it's worked fine but now some problem it should be there would plz team cheak this out specially xelper bro plz cheak this out thank you

----------


## trolledyou

> Are you getting any errors? Any messages at all?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


No, I dont get any errors or whatever - just nothing happens... when I tab back to the PQR window it reacts kinda slowly... but more *special* doesnt happen

----------


## SeveredShadow

I just went from version 2.2.1 to 2.2.3
Is there any notable difference other than the message and 'donate' button when we launch PQR?

----------


## cukiemunster

2.2.1 to 2.2.2 was basically just the message and donate button, 2.2.2 to 2.2.3 fixed an error for foreign languages being downloaded through pqr iirc.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## WWF

Ready for 5.4! ([PQR] WWF Windwolker and Brewmaster PvE Profiles)  :Wink: 
P.S. Still looking for UnitFacing check function without fps drops or fix PQR_UnitInfo() which it causes.

----------


## Moonscarlet

Hey, how do you enable the interrupt (Xelper's) for all spells? I could only find how to add them 1 by 1, is it possible?

----------


## WWF

> Hey, how do you enable the interrupt (Xelper's) for all spells? I could only find how to add them 1 by 1, is it possible?


:confused: Settings -> Interrupt All Spells  :Smile:

----------


## Moonscarlet

> :confused: Settings -> Interrupt All Spells


Oh, you can do it from settings :>, I thought I had to edit something in the ability editor, thanks ^^

----------


## imdasandman

> mentally has an imba demonologyprofile you can find it here ([PQR] Mentally's Hysteria)!
> haha valmas was the best in cata, remember laughing at the "standart" message printed to the screen ^^


all i got to say is look at my sig... valma was quite the funny person

----------


## Neyia

> Ready for 5.4! ([PQR] WWF Windwolker and Brewmaster PvE Profiles) 
> P.S. Still looking for UnitFacing check function without fps drops or fix PQR_UnitInfo() which it causes.


Download my rogue profile and check the UnitFacing of "Backstab".
Sorry for not quote the code, i'm on my iphone..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## WWF

> Download my rogue profile and check the UnitFacing of "Backstab".
> Sorry for not quote the code, i'm on my iphone..


and what I should see there?  :Smile:  you do not use anything for Backstab and you use PQR_UnitFacing in Hemmorhage or this code in the latest version of your profile on the SVN, where no access to anonymous /facepalm

----------


## aljabar

guys anyone having a "PQR is not responding" issue ? i always get it every around 30 minute-ish, and whenever the pqr is not responding, it results to freeze my WoW, its quite stressing when it occurs while doing arena/guildraid  :Frown:  am having this problem since 3-4 days ago, maybe because of the maintenance? am playing on US server

i already download latest offset using the updater, but the freezes still happens

----------


## Neyia

> and what I should see there?  you do not use anything for Backstab and you use PQR_UnitFacing in Hemmorhage or this code in the latest version of your profile on the SVN, where no access to anonymous /facepalm


sorry miss version !
PQR_NotBehindTarget()
PQR_BehindTarget()

if it's for "_Watching target_" or "_face to face_" I don''t know sorry

----------


## Sister

Are there any prot warrior profiles that actually work?

----------


## finish

> Is there a code to Bloc User Input for Х seconds?


is there a way to even prevent the user from moving? would be awesome to use it with things like trap eater or fist of fury  :Big Grin: 
anyone has an idea?

----------


## WWF

> is there a way to even prevent the user from moving? would be awesome to use it with things like trap eater or fist of fury 
> anyone has an idea?


want to die in a fire?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Are there any prot warrior profiles that actually work?


mine works

https://github.com/crystaltech/-PQR-...ive/master.zip

----------


## crystal_tech

> sorry miss version !
> PQR_NotBehindTarget()
> PQR_BehindTarget()
> 
> if it's for "_Watching target_" or "_face to face_" I don''t know sorry


https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/..._Reference.lua

thats a ref guide to pqr apis.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> want to die in a fire?


not sure what you're on about here?

----------


## WWF

> not sure what you're on about here?


basic rule of World of Warcraft raiding is "don't stand in fire." (c)

----------


## Ninjaderp

haa sorry now I get it, just got home from work and tired as **** lol 0_o

----------


## JUANNY

ya lol a profile that doesnt allow a player to move out of bad stuff is raid suicide

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> is there a way to even prevent the user from moving? would be awesome to use it with things like trap eater or fist of fury 
> anyone has an idea?


Eating a trap is something you should do by strafing back and forth to activate it before the other person does. You can unbind your movement keys with the api and bind them back after the spell is finished (Fists of Fury), you would need some checks to set it up correctly. 

If anyone wasn't aware I believe he was talking about PvP, not nerd killing AI dragon bosses with repetitive designs and mechanics, *aka* PvE.

----------


## martyzzz

Hey guys,

I just came back from a 1,5 year wow break, i used to use PQR for my leveling and grinding and i was loving it.
A lot have changed since i see, cant wait to start using it again.

Just got 3 questions:

1. I have the latest version of WoW installed (new fresh install) ver. 5.3.0 (1712 :Cool:  (release X86) and also the latest version of PQR ver 2.2.3
When i start PQR in game and alt-X to start a profile a Lua error window pops up and starts counting errors like crazy.
I only tried a lock lvl 85 profile (just to see if PQR still works) while my lock is lvl 80, could this be the problem ?

2. Can some1 point me in the right direction to get a lvl 80-85 warlock leveling profile ?

3. How is the detection of Blizzard these days with PQR, can you still get banned quick while using this ?

Thanks for all the hard work the devs have put into this program  :Wink: 

Cheers !

----------


## moor2

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back from a 1,5 year wow break, i used to use PQR for my leveling and grinding and i was loving it.
> A lot have changed since i see, cant wait to start using it again.
> 
> Just got 3 questions:
> 
> 1. I have the latest version of WoW installed (new fresh install) ver. 5.3.0 (1712 (release X86) and also the latest version of PQR ver 2.2.3
> When i start PQR in game and alt-X to start a profile a Lua error window pops up and starts counting errors like crazy.
> ...


1) yes, depending on profile you using..
2) No, PQR isn´t a bot. It just does handle your rotation for you, nothing else.
3) Perfectly safe. Never seen anyone getting banned for PQR use.

----------


## martyzzz

> 1) yes, depending on profile you using..
> 2) No, PQR isn´t a bot. It just does handle your rotation for you, nothing else.
> 3) Perfectly safe. Never seen anyone getting banned for PQR use.


Thans for your reply.
I know this isnt a bot, i would never use such things.
Only think im looking for is a rotation that is based on spells from lvl 81-85, and usable while leveling.
When i use a lvl 85 profile i get all the lua errors.

I already tried to addept a lvl 85 profile ( xrnAfli ), removed all the spells in the rotation and only left Curse of Agony and Corruption to test it.
The only thing the lock casts is Malafic grasp and nothing else.

**** Sorry i ment a 86-90 rotation !!!! my bad !

Any ideas ?

Cheers !

----------


## generalsquid

> 2) No, PQR isn´t a bot. It just does handle your rotation for you, nothing else.


PQR by definition is a bot. Check the title of this thread if you're not too sure.

Bots automate actions. An automated rotation bot. Bot. 

Lol at the guy who "would never use such things"

Not sure if either are naive or excellent trolls.

----------


## martyzzz

> PQR by definition is a bot. Check the title of this thread if you're not too sure.
> 
> Bots automate actions. An automated rotation bot. Bot. 
> 
> Lol at the guy who "would never use such things"
> 
> Not sure if either are naive or excellent trolls.


I use macro's on my G110 to automate a rotation... OW Noooo is my keyboard a bot as well ?!?

Very poor discription of a "Bot" sir.......

Anyhow your totally meaningless reply didnt help a bit, i thought forums were for people to help eachother, not to slack people off...

lol

----------


## vitalic

> Eating a trap is something you should do by strafing back and forth to activate it before the other person does. You can unbind your movement keys with the api and bind them back after the spell is finished (Fists of Fury), you would need some checks to set it up correctly. 
> 
> If anyone wasn't aware I believe he was talking about PvP, not nerd killing AI dragon bosses with repetitive designs and mechanics, *aka* PvE.


Haha  :Smile: 

To be honest I don't like the idea of unbinding movement keys, that could have nasty consequences even in PvP. In terms of eating traps, for example like my profile does using Shadowstep, the problem faced is that Shadowstep gives you a speed buff so if you are a bit slow to react you might run away from the trap. I think the best solution is to cancel any speed buffs instantly so you are less likely to run away or fall off a Z axis map etc. while still having the ability to strafe to activate the trap.

----------


## kuukuu

> Thans for your reply.
> I know this isnt a bot, i would never use such things.
> Only think im looking for is a rotation that is based on spells from lvl 81-85, and usable while leveling.
> When i use a lvl 85 profile i get all the lua errors.
> 
> I already tried to addept a lvl 85 profile ( xrnAfli ), removed all the spells in the rotation and only left Curse of Agony and Corruption to test it.
> The only thing the lock casts is Malafic grasp and nothing else.
> 
> **** Sorry i ment a 86-90 rotation !!!! my bad !
> ...


The issue there is you're using xrnAfli. That profile is horribly out of date since the dev disappeared pretty much after MoP launch. That's likely the reason you're getting loads of lua errors.

----------


## Xelper

I am removing the offsets for PTR patch 17345 from the updater right now. It appears that the release patch this Tuesday is going to have the same version number, but with slightly different offsets for some functions (but not all.) If you try to launch these offsets in the retail release of 17345 your PQR and/or WoW will crash on Tuesday/Wednesday.

If you wish to download the PTR offsets you can download them from here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...sets_17345.xml Then place them in your Offsets directory.

----------


## bu_ba_911

To all devs that are allowed, plz check out my post in the PQR Dev forum..... I want to see your thoughts  :Smile:  

(plz no spoiling anything xD)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Eating a trap is something you should do by strafing back and forth to activate it before the other person does. You can unbind your movement keys with the api and bind them back after the spell is finished (Fists of Fury), you would need some checks to set it up correctly. 
> 
> If anyone wasn't aware I believe he was talking about PvP, not *nerd killing AI dragon bosses with repetitive designs and mechanics, *aka* PvE.*


So mad at PVE, why?

----------


## generalsquid

> I use macro's on my G110 to automate a rotation... OW Noooo is my keyboard a bot as well ?!?
> 
> Very poor discription of a "Bot" sir.......
> 
> Anyhow your totally meaningless reply didnt help a bit, i thought forums were for people to help eachother, not to slack people off...
> 
> lol


/sigh

I guess the irony of your post is lost on you

----------


## rootlsuer

> I use macro's on my G110 to automate a rotation... OW Noooo is my keyboard a bot as well ?!?
> 
> Very poor discription of a "Bot" sir.......
> 
> Anyhow your totally meaningless reply didnt help a bit, i thought forums were for people to help eachother, not to slack people off...
> 
> lol


And this is why we can't have nice things!

----------


## Maxitor

> want to die in a fire?


Why the hell would you die in a fire? O,o You can add a check for that if you are PVE addicted but usually you do not eat traps in a raid. Correct me if i am wrong.
On the other hand I keep canceling fist of fury because i am not aware of the fact that the profile has just popped it.

martyzzz: It is a pleasure to meet legit players on these forums especially in "World of Warcraft Bots and Programs" / "[Release] PQR - Rotation Bot". Welcome to the community!

----------


## generalsquid

This just in - use bots and automation = legit player. Hilarious.

There are are about 3-4 "stand in trap" type mechanics in PVE this patch and many more this expansion. They just don't call them all traps in the journal, that would be boring. Guilds all over refer to them as "traps" though. You'd know that if you took the PvP blinkers of even just for a second to understand why the confusion.

But you know, the PvP holier than thou card is absolutely the best option in every circumstance.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah that is just adorable behavior, same as the 12 year olds you see in trade-chat going off about it as well ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I am removing the offsets for PTR patch 17345 from the updater right now. It appears that the release patch this Tuesday is going to have the same version number, but with slightly different offsets for some functions (but not all.) If you try to launch these offsets in the retail release of 17345 your PQR and/or WoW will crash on Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> If you wish to download the PTR offsets you can download them from here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39925787/PQR...sets_17345.xml Then place them in your Offsets directory.


Thanks for doing this X, I am sure there will be a lot of nervous people come tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I expect a lot of simple questions going to be asked when all people using honorbuddy need to use PQR until HB gets ready to use ^^
Only downside is we cant say "no log no help" in response! PQR is nice the way it is lightweight and idk if logging to a file would affect the performance of it.

Anyway, what are you guys maining and use PQR with? I main a druid been maintanking for my guild in ToT 25hc, ended the patch 10/13, but got requested by my guild to go boomkin in 5.4, so trying to gear up for that meantime. At the moment I use Soapbox Boomkin-profile but hes unsure if he will continue supporting it come 5.4, so I may need to find something else or make my own boomie-profile which I have intended to do when I get time on my hands ^^

----------


## tonppa3d

What's up with the updater? Getting 403 error when checking for an update.

----------


## Maxitor

> This just in - use bots and automation = legit player. Hilarious.
> 
> There are are about 3-4 "stand in trap" type mechanics in PVE this patch and many more this expansion. They just don't call them all traps in the journal, that would be boring. Guilds all over refer to them as "traps" though. You'd know that if you took the PvP blinkers of even just for a second to understand why the confusion.
> 
> But you know, the PvP holier than thou card is absolutely the best option in every circumstance.


Hint: sarcasm
Second part: I think i am being trolled.

----------


## Nyghtwing

> I expect a lot of simple questions going to be asked when all people using honorbuddy need to use PQR until HB gets ready to use ^^
> Only downside is we cant say "no log no help" in response! PQR is nice the way it is lightweight and idk if logging to a file would affect the performance of it.
> 
> Anyway, what are you guys maining and use PQR with? I main a druid been maintanking for my guild in ToT 25hc, ended the patch 10/13, but got requested by my guild to go boomkin in 5.4, so trying to gear up for that meantime. At the moment I use Soapbox Boomkin-profile but hes unsure if he will continue supporting it come 5.4, so I may need to find something else or make my own boomie-profile which I have intended to do when I get time on my hands ^^


13/13 Heroic Enhancement shaman this last tier with PQR using CPO's profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

gz to the success ^^ shaman and hunter is the only classes I dont have 90 at the moment.

----------


## cukiemunster

I ended up 12/13 H ToT myself using cuteone's feral profile. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

13/13 hc with kinkehs unholy infusion

----------


## bu_ba_911

i ended up 3/13 easy mode on the third week and gave up...... but i didn't use a profile.... so does that count?

----------


## wowd00d

Any news on the 5.4 offsets? Will they be much different to what's on the PTR now? I'm raiding tomorrow night and I'd hate to have to push buttons myself... thanks and keep up the good work.

----------


## kuukuu

> Any news on the 5.4 offsets? Will they be much different to what's on the PTR now? I'm raiding tomorrow night and I'd hate to have to push buttons myself... thanks and keep up the good work.


They will be different, PTR offsets have never been the same as the live version as far as I'm aware. Usually are up the day of the patch though either from Xelper or one of the regulars, the day after in worst case.

Also I ended the patch 9/12 with my windwalker and brewmaster profiles. Not bad for my raid group imploding shortly after ToT went live.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Any news on the 5.4 offsets? Will they be much different to what's on the PTR now? I'm raiding tomorrow night and I'd hate to have to push buttons myself... thanks and keep up the good work.


I doubt servers will be up on time, major changes and connecting realms i forsee world server crashes and lag spikes. I do hope i'm wrong and its a smooth upgrade. but don't get your hopes up.

----------


## kuukuu

> I doubt servers will be up on time, major changes and connecting realms i forsee world server crashes and lag spikes. I do hope i'm wrong and its a smooth upgrade. but don't get your hopes up.


Connected realms isn't going live tomorrow but ya I forsee the same just like any other patch.

----------


## BallisticJoker

13/13 HC using profiles.

And yea - they should be up during the first couple hours of the new patch being up.

----------


## WWF

> Anyway, what are you guys maining and use PQR with? I main a druid been maintanking for my guild in ToT 25hc, ended the patch 10/13


13/13 HC with my profile, reached the top 1 EU-US ^^

----------


## b00tch

PQInterface will need to be updated also for 5.4, correct? Will it be posted on the official website (PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki) or in this thread?

I saw several posts regarding modifications to make it work on the PTR but wasn't sure if those were 'official or if more work was needed. Thanks, just trying to get ready for tomorrow ahead of time.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> PQInterface will need to be updated also for 5.4, correct? Will it be posted on the official website (PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki) or in this thread?
> 
> I saw several posts regarding modifications to make it work on the PTR but wasn't sure if those were 'official or if more work was needed. Thanks, just trying to get ready for tomorrow ahead of time.


if PQI needs updating... i'll update it on my teams SVN whenever i get it fixed (other than a Toc update... i don't think anything will break >.>)

----------


## Cynner

Meh, I usually use HB for my rotation but wanted to try this. I couldn't get it to work properly on a pally. Probably doing something wrong but where would I go for support?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Meh, I usually use HB for my rotation but wanted to try this. I couldn't get it to work properly on a pally. Probably doing something wrong but where would I go for support?


most devs have created their own thread in the Maps and Profiles topic, if the dev is in there, you would ask there

if you cant find the devs thread, you can post in a manner like




> i can't get
> 
> Profile: xyz
> to load... i am running in Windows 32 bit mode, and i already ensured taintLog was off by running 
> /console set taintLog 0
> in game. I get the message the PQR loaded the profile, but it just sits there staring at the Target Dummy/Mob that i have targeted...
> 
> does anyone have a fix for this issue in that profile?


something like that usually gets you a quality answer

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba is right, also you can follow this guide its really good for newcomers:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## mrleo

guys im looking for a GOOD warrior arms pve profile but i cant seem to find any that work properly...(failroad gives error in execute phase and others just dont work good).... any advice of a very good arms profile? i can donate for any profile-maker that wants to make one btw

----------


## Mavmins

its easier fi you say what else you've tried and what was wrong with it, averykeys works for me for levelling and raiding but i've not looked into exactly what its doing, but it follows simcraft pretty well

----------


## iReapZz

Awesome bot

----------


## Vogel81

Dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn. Patch day!

----------


## deathndecay

> Dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn. Patch day!



Well now I cant play the game until PQR has new offsets. Played with PQR so much I dont even know how to play my class anymore.

ALL I KNOW IS SHIFT KEY MAKES ME DO LOTS OF DAMAGE WITH MY PROFILE!

Everyone loves me cause I'm top dps in raids. And all I do is move around with the mouse. Life is good.

----------


## wowd00d

I was actually practicing playing manually this week just in case, and it's not as bad as I remembered...having said that I play mage and hunter mostly so those are your traditional "easy" classes. I wouldn't know where to begin with a DK or a pally...

COME ON 5.4!

----------


## mrleo

> its easier fi you say what else you've tried and what was wrong with it, averykeys works for me for levelling and raiding but i've not looked into exactly what its doing, but it follows simcraft pretty well


well i have read all the warrior profiles posted into the list of community profiles and really none of them works good for arms.... they cast berserker rage when MS has like 0.2 cd remaining (very stupid...it could proc enrage) and small things like that that all together make the profiles i found there not worth..... so i was wondering if anyone has a good one that has not been published into that page or if some dev is willing to be paid for making a VERY good one for me... :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I suggest you get in touch with said profiledevs and help them iron out the kinks that make the profile as subpar as you say, or I doubt anything will happen.

Anyhow check your pm's! ^^

----------


## Mavmins

fair points but like ninja said if you feedback to ppl they will usually add in your suggestions. I'm gonna be making a warrior profile in 5.4 but i dont have an ETA yet

----------


## itstom

Try these for 5.4



```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><Offsets>    <CurrentWoWVersion>17359</CurrentWoWVersion>    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>    <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>     <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>    <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FFA0</Lua_DoStringAddress>    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C69A</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>    <ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain></Offsets>

```

Make sure you're launching 32 bit Wow. Even though 32 bit was checked in the launcher, mine was launching 64 bit for some reason until I renamed Wow-64.exe to something else or launched Wow.exe manually.

----------


## Sister

Servers are up, does anyone have updated offsets?

edit: those work, ty ^^

----------


## monkeyjoe

Good lord that was fast!!!!!

Working for me

and some extra characters so I can post this.

----------


## boxo

even though i have 32 bit checked, wow is launching 64 bit... any thoughts?

----------


## kevinnash79

> Try these for 5.4
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17359</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FFA0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C69A</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
> 
> ```



is working but the fact you have to delete the 64 bit wow out of your wow folder for some reason its opening up 64 bit even though its checked as 32 bit to run

----------


## oreomasta

> even though i have 32 bit checked, wow is launching 64 bit... any thoughts?


just go into the wow folder. not the launcher. and click on the 32bit .exe instead of the 64

----------


## syphilis

> Try these for 5.4
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><Offsets>    <CurrentWoWVersion>17359</CurrentWoWVersion>    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>    <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>     <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>     <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>    <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FFA0</Lua_DoStringAddress>    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C69A</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>    <ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain></Offsets>
> 
> ```


Working, +rep.

----------


## PrimoPie

I also have same problem, The game will always load 64 bit not matter what I try.

----------


## Captncrunch

> I also have same problem, The game will always load 64 bit not matter what I try.


The same, I changed the launcher preferences and launched the 32 bit from folder. It's still gives me the 64 client error  :Frown:

----------


## Vogel81

Go to your Wow folder and rename the Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.bak and it will force the 32bit to run. Same problem happened on the PTR.

Also I'm getting PQI errors now :/

----------


## oreomasta

> The same, I changed the launcher preferences and launched the 32 bit from folder. It's still gives me the 64 client error


yeah nevermind. 64 always starts for some reason.

----------


## Soapbox

> The same, I changed the launcher preferences and launched the 32 bit from folder. It's still gives me the 64 client error


This as well. Tried checking it in the launcher and opening the regular Wow.exe, still only opens in 64 bit

----------


## monkeyjoe

> I also have same problem, The game will always load 64 bit not matter what I try.


Step 1:
Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft (or w/e yours is called) and changed the name of Wow-64.exe to some else... anything is fine.
Step 2 
Double click WoW.exe

That shoud be it. You can verify before login by checking the lower right had corner of the login screen to make sure is says (Release x86)

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Copy your x86 wow.exe and rename it to wow-64.exe -- Fixed

----------


## travis2861

For those of you guys trying to use PQR with the new Battle.Net Launcher, I've come up with a way of launching WoW from the Battle.Net Launcher in 32-bit mode AND allowing PQR to still attach to it.

You will need the following program Link Shell Extension or the knowledge of how to create a symbolic link.

1. Rename your Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.exe.backup or something like that.
2. Right click the Wow.exe and choose "Pick Link Source" from the pop-up menu.
3. Right click somewhere in your WoW folder and click Drop As -> Symbolic Link
4. Rename that new link to Wow-64.exe
5. ???
6. Profit

But yeah, that will allow the Battle.Net launcher to launch the game and allow PQR to attach to it. Enjoy!

----------


## travis2861

> Copy your x86 wow.exe and rename it to wow-64.exe -- Fixed


This doesn't work because the name of the process is still wow-64.exe and as a result PQR won't let you attach to it.

----------


## freaki

just delete wow-64.exe..problem solved.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Step 1:
> Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft (or w/e yours is called) and changed the name of Wow-64.exe to some else... anything is fine.
> Step 2 
> Double click WoW.exe
> 
> That shoud be it. You can verify before login by checking the lower right had corner of the login screen to make sure is says (Release x86)


fixed! thank you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just delete wow-64.exe..problem solved.


haha was just about to post thing, touche rep+

----------


## cpowroks

Im thinking about remaking my "How to get PQR offsets" video next mini 5.4 hotfix patch. I feel like the original video i made was pretty crappy (mostly because I was drunk).

----------


## sabsty

> Try these for 5.4
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17359</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName> 
    <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass> 
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FFA0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C69A</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4ED4</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
> 
> ```
> ...



Working! +rep 

*only 32bit though.

----------


## Xelper

PQR has been updated with the latest offsets. I suggest running PQRUpdater.exe.

I added a handly little "Disable Wow-64" button to rename your 64 bit exe to .bak. It also sets your default WoW launch directory, so your "Launch WoW" button works if it hadn't before. Have fun.

----------


## wowd00d

awesome work guys, working like a charm. Million dollar question - anyone have a good hunter/mage profile for 5.4?

----------


## greendemon

to make the luncher work for 32bit u need to do the follow in your wow folder

rename wow.exe to wow-64.exe
and also rename scan.dll to scan-64.dll 

this will allow you to run game through launcher in 32bit mode  :Smile:  tried and tested works 100%

----------


## sabsty

> to make the luncher work for 32bit u need to do the follow in your wow folder
> 
> rename wow.exe to wow-64.exe
> and also rename scan.dll to scan-64.dll 
> 
> this will allow you to run game through launcher in 32bit mode  tried and tested works 100%


you do not need to rename scan-64.dll

----------


## Master34

> PQR has been updated with the latest offsets. I suggest running PQRUpdater.exe.
> 
> I added a handly little "Disable Wow-64" button to rename your 64 bit exe to .bak. It also sets your default WoW launch directory, so your "Launch WoW" button works if it hadn't before. Have fun.


WoW Xelper...this was a fastest record lol

----------


## ebouster

im not able to get PQR to work!! still having that 64-bit issue coming up... i press the 64 bit update button but it says it FAILED.. message states: Rename of C:\users\public\games\world of warcraft\Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.exe.bak FAILED. Wow may be running or you may have already renamed the file and it could not be found. Please manually rename the file if your issue persists. LAUNCH button launches WoW, but still when I get into game, it has Invalid Wow (x64) in PQR............

why is my game always launching in 64 bit!? i even went into the launcher and changed it to load as 32-bit but i keep getting the same message. i renamed the wow.exe file by right clicking it, selecting rename and then entering: "wow-64.exe" then when I click it runs the game. i then select my PQR but then I keep getting invalid 64 bit version of wow running (where I USUALLY see my character name on the PQR screen). any ideas

----------


## Geekingitout

> PQR has been updated with the latest offsets. I suggest running PQRUpdater.exe.
> 
> I added a handly little "Disable Wow-64" button to rename your 64 bit exe to .bak. It also sets your default WoW launch directory, so your "Launch WoW" button works if it hadn't before. Have fun.


This worked for me!! Thanks much, Xelper!!!

+ Rep for awesome work

----------


## Geekingitout

> im not able to get PQR to work!! still having that 64-bit issue coming up... i press the 64 bit update button but it says it FAILED.. message states: Rename of C:\users\public\games\world of warcraft\Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.exe.bak FAILED. Wow may be running or you may have already renamed the file and it could not be found. Please manually rename the file if your issue persists. LAUNCH button also does not do anything when I click on it.
> 
> why is my game always launching in 64 bit!? i even went into the launcher and changed it to load as 32-bit but i keep getting the same message. i renamed the wow.exe file by right clicking it, selecting rename and then entering: "wow-64.exe" then when I click it runs the game. i then select my PQR but then I keep getting invalid 64 bit version of wow running (where I USUALLY see my character name on the PQR screen). any ideas


Update your PQR as Xelpher had stated above. It shows that it launches in 64 bit, but it actually doesn't and PQR is in fact working. I had no problems with it.

----------


## vitalic

> PQR has been updated with the latest offsets. I suggest running PQRUpdater.exe.
> 
> I added a handly little "Disable Wow-64" button to rename your 64 bit exe to .bak. It also sets your default WoW launch directory, so your "Launch WoW" button works if it hadn't before. Have fun.


Great job Xelper, now that's what I call a fast update. +rep

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Im thinking about remaking my "How to get PQR offsets" video next mini 5.4 hotfix patch. I feel like the original video i made was pretty crappy (mostly because I was drunk).


and this is why you are one of my favs.

Great job X, +rep and thank you!

----------


## ebouster

Ok which file EXACTLY am I renaming and what am I renaming it to? Because I have to do this manually because for some reason when I click the button to do it it FAILS. Am I renaming the "Wow" Application file 12,738 KB to "Wow-64"? But there's already a file there named "Wow-64" Application file 20,234 KB and "Wow-64.exe.bak"... help! need specifics. Thanks.

----------


## Xelper

> Ok which file EXACTLY am I renaming and what am I renaming it to? Because I have to do this manually because for some reason when I click the button to do it it FAILS. Am I renaming the "Wow" Application file 12,738 KB to "Wow-64"? But there's already a file there named "Wow-64" Application file 20,234 KB and "Wow-64.exe.bak"... help! need specifics. Thanks.


Mmmm, if Wow-64.exe.bak already exists it might fail. I'll fix that... but the point is just to make sure "Wow-64.exe" does not exist in your WoW directory.

----------


## Cikapaja

Wow-64.exe into Wow-64-whatever.exe

Then use Wow.exe to launch 32bit mode

----------


## ebouster

Ok thanks guys, just deleted the file and its working now tyvm for your help!

----------


## TehVoyager

> im not able to get PQR to work!! still having that 64-bit issue coming up... i press the 64 bit update button but it says it FAILED.. message states: Rename of C:\users\public\games\world of warcraft\Wow-64.exe to Wow-64.exe.bak FAILED. Wow may be running or you may have already renamed the file and it could not be found. Please manually rename the file if your issue persists. LAUNCH button launches WoW, but still when I get into game, it has Invalid Wow (x64) in PQR............
> 
> why is my game always launching in 64 bit!? i even went into the launcher and changed it to load as 32-bit but i keep getting the same message. i renamed the wow.exe file by right clicking it, selecting rename and then entering: "wow-64.exe" then when I click it runs the game. i then select my PQR but then I keep getting invalid 64 bit version of wow running (where I USUALLY see my character name on the PQR screen). any ideas


reboot your computer in safe mode, do the steps listed in safe mode. sounds like something diddnt shut down right for you last time.

----------


## automationarmy

> Ok which file EXACTLY am I renaming and what am I renaming it to? Because I have to do this manually because for some reason when I click the button to do it it FAILS. Am I renaming the "Wow" Application file 12,738 KB to "Wow-64"? But there's already a file there named "Wow-64" Application file 20,234 KB and "Wow-64.exe.bak"... help! need specifics. Thanks.


Aww-bearz!!

----------


## jh16

Just rename Wow-64.exe to something else and you can run Wow.exe just fine.

----------


## Sister

How can I make it use a trinket basically on cooldown? I am using the following code but sometimes it fails and starts spamming it when the trinket is not ready yet


```
if UnitAffectingCombat("player")~=1 then return end
if GetInventoryItemCooldown(14)==0 and UnitHealthMax("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*10 then UseInventoryItem(14) 
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Resto Druid for 5.4

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2839381 ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles)

please report back any bugs you may have ^_^

----------


## Arroin

Ok i need some help please, I have updated PQR, Removed any instance of Wow-64 from directory, made sure i am running in 32 bit. PQR will still not find my character??? what do i do next?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok i need some help please, I have updated PQR, Removed any instance of Wow-64 from directory, made sure i am running in 32 bit. PQR will still not find my character??? what do i do next?


/console set taintLog 0

----------


## Arroin

THANK YOU!!!! That did It!!

----------


## nertharul

Ty Xelper ur awsome

----------


## Cynner

I cant seem to get my PQR to go through the rotations. I saw someone mentioned that I needed to add something into the interface called PQI but what exactly is that? I cant find many details.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I cant seem to get my PQR to go through the rotations. I saw someone mentioned that I needed to add something into the interface called PQI but what exactly is that? I cant find many details.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## daveyboyuk

is the battle.net new launcher in effect as of 5.4 or am i misunderstanding launcher issues with 32/64 etc

----------


## Owneth

Anyone got solid links to working Brewmaster Monk and Demonology Warlocks? (Only two I play). I havent used pqr in a bit...

----------


## WWF

> Anyone got solid links to working Brewmaster Monk and Demonology Warlocks? (Only two I play). I havent used pqr in a bit...


links to most profiles here ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013), download, test, and use what you like more.

----------


## jlewis30

> How can I make it use a trinket basically on cooldown? I am using the following code but sometimes it fails and starts spamming it when the trinket is not ready yet
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitAffectingCombat("player")~=1 then return end
> if GetInventoryItemCooldown(14)==0 and UnitHealthMax("target") > UnitHealthMax("player")*10 then UseInventoryItem(14) 
> end
> ```


I use this little bit for my gloves, will work for trinkets and such as well I assume



```
local _,cd,havecd = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)

if cd == 0 and havecd == 1
and UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil 
then 
  UseInventoryItem(10) 
  return true
end
```

----------


## altron5150

Could someone help me out?

I had PQR working with PQI, I updated my addons and now PQI is saying PQR isnt loaded when it is.

I have tried removing all other addons and deleting my wtf folder and reinstalling PQI and PQR.

But everytime I launch PQR in game PQI just says PQR not loaded.

The game is running x86 and not x64

----------


## Vinshom

This is wat I did to make it work.

I have deleted Wow-64 folder out of wow folder and launched using launcher, if that did not work for you then re install wow again and do that process, you might messed up some shoot there.

----------


## healzzz

getting the following error



> 27x <string>:"if IsInRaid() then ...":15: attempt to compare nil with number
> <string>:"if IsInRaid() then ...":15: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> 
> Locals:
> rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...

----------


## WWF

> getting the following error


"attempt to compare nil with number" - This means that one of the variables not defined or has no values at the moment.
Depending on the code, there are several ways to solve the problem.

----------


## Ninjaderp

What profile are you getting that error with? The code itself doesnt say much about that to me at least.

----------


## firepong

> This is wat I did to make it work.
> 
> I have deleted Wow-64 folder out of wow folder and launched using launcher, if that did not work for you then re install wow again and do that process, you might messed up some shoot there.


Or just rename Wow-64.exe --------> Wow-64.exe.bak

It's what we did during the beta and is what will save you the most trouble. Or just move the exe to a different folder and put it back when an update comes out or the update will not complete because of an error and will have to do a integrity check on the whole WoW folder.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Xelpers in-built sollution in PQR was enough to make it work for me ^^

----------


## dre79

Hi all, 

Ive tried to use PQR but I get an Unhandled Exception error everytime. If I launch PQR before launching wow its fine, but as soon as I click launch wow, or if wow is already launched, the error comes up as follows:


See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception (0x80004005): Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 )
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 )
at ...ctor(Int32 )
at ..()
at ..()
at ..(Object , EventArgs )
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
PQR
Assembly Version: 2.2.4.0
Win32 Version: 2.2.4
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/NETCOM-G6/Downloads/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Assembly Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/NETCOM-G6/AppData/Local/Temp/%7B4f1155fd-5df4-484f-a6cc-842079855c27%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Web
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
{2c374f33-1fdd-4811-bf32-e68eb2a37860}
Assembly Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.2.4
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/NETCOM-G6/Downloads/PQR.exe
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Assembly Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Update to NET.framework 4.5. 

Follow this guide if you still have issues: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2840566 ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## Cikapaja

Is there any way I can add a mob/target to the "kill list"? For instance on ptr the bot was not working on the mentioned below mobs and I'd like to add those to "kill list":

Galakras encounter
- Kor'kron Demolisher

and

Spoils of pandaria encounter
- Burial Urn

Edit: Or is this a profile related issue?

----------


## Geekingitout

> Ok which file EXACTLY am I renaming and what am I renaming it to? Because I have to do this manually because for some reason when I click the button to do it it FAILS. Am I renaming the "Wow" Application file 12,738 KB to "Wow-64"? But there's already a file there named "Wow-64" Application file 20,234 KB and "Wow-64.exe.bak"... help! need specifics. Thanks.


If it says that it already exists, then it is launching in 32 bit and PQR will work.  Just launch your WoW and load up PQR and you are good as golden. AT least this works for me.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there any way I can add a mob/target to the "kill list"? For instance on ptr the bot was not working on the mentioned below mobs and I'd like to add those to "kill list":
> 
> Galakras encounter
> - Kor'kron Demolisher
> 
> and
> 
> Spoils of pandaria encounter
> - Burial Urn
> ...


I suggest you report that in the author of the profile you uses thread, it is most likely profile-related.

----------


## affy2010

I play a warlock and want to try out a profile I seen, but it requires PQI, but when I goto download the PQI, instead of getting a folder like it says I will get, I instead receive a PQInstalation.7z wondering if that is what I want or not... and also it tells me to place "folder" inside wow addons. is that safe to place in there, like should I change the name of it, do I need to make a folder to put that file in or just place the file in the addon folder itself?
I know that's a lot of questions about PQI but I have gone to PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki like I seen Ninjaderp mention in earlier posts, but im still lost, any help be appreciated to where I'm new to the PQR, programing in general im not that great at

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Nobody actually wondering about the reason behind Blizz 'forcing' WoW to ignore your settings to start in x86 mode and automatically run in x64 when you are running a x64 OS...

Nonetheless thanks for the quick update Xelper, awsome as usual!

----------


## JUANNY

> I play a warlock and want to try out a profile I seen, but it requires PQI, but when I goto download the PQI, instead of getting a folder like it says I will get, I instead receive a PQInstalation.7z wondering if that is what I want or not... and also it tells me to place "folder" inside wow addons. is that safe to place in there, like should I change the name of it, do I need to make a folder to put that file in or just place the file in the addon folder itself?
> I know that's a lot of questions about PQI but I have gone to PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki like I seen Ninjaderp mention in earlier posts, but im still lost, any help be appreciated to where I'm new to the PQR, programing in general im not that great at


PQInstalation.7z is a compressed file that needs to be extracted using winrar or winzip-if youy have those programs then right click and extract should be avail-once extracted youll see the desired files and folders

----------


## healzzz

> What profile are you getting that error with? The code itself doesnt say much about that to me at least.


sorry i thought i posted that. my apologies. Getting that error with both kukuus brewmaster as well as with Vachi's mistweaver

----------


## affy2010

thanks Juanny, just reset my laptop to factory the other day and didn't have WinRAR installed. got that solved, but do have 1 question... placing the PQInstal folder into my wow addon, having that file there, would that throw up a red flag? are we able to rename the folder to something cd manager or whatever?

----------


## averykey

fixed 10char

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Will this work correctly? Since lowhpmembers is compared to lowhptarget which takes the value from LOWHP or the default 80
> 
> if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 1 and PQR_SpellAvailable(85222) then
> function SheuronEngine(false, LightofDawn, false)
> if lowhpmembers >= 3 then
> return true
> end
> end


remove the word function and it should work

----------


## averykey

Lol can't believe I missed that <.<

Thank you

----------


## classdog

quick question douse pqr work on a windows 8 system?

----------


## Zeldrak

500+ pages, it's rather hard to keep up with what people have said thus far, but I'll ask (I'm sure it's already been asked at least once) anyway. Are there any Affliction Warlock PQR profiles updated for 5.4 yet? I've only seen ones for 5.3 for any warlock spec. HB is down right now getting updated, and I'm looking for a routine for my afflock.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> quick question douse pqr work on a windows 8 system?


Yes, I'm running 64bit Windows 8. I'm using the wow fix found in this forum using hard link, and launcher and pqr work flawlessly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Subversor

Are any unholy profiles still viable from 5.3, seeing as no updated DK profiles are yet released?

----------


## kuukuu

> 500+ pages, it's rather hard to keep up with what people have said thus far, but I'll ask (I'm sure it's already been asked at least once) anyway. Are there any Affliction Warlock PQR profiles updated for 5.4 yet? I've only seen ones for 5.3 for any warlock spec. HB is down right now getting updated, and I'm looking for a routine for my afflock.


Short answer: Yes
Long answer: Check the community profile page.

----------


## averykey

Can anyone tell me whats wrong.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...swronghpal.rar

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can anyone tell me whats wrong.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...swronghpal.rar


in Settings, you typod FlashofLight asFlaskofLight

----------


## cukiemunster

> 500+ pages, it's rather hard to keep up with what people have said thus far, but I'll ask (I'm sure it's already been asked at least once) anyway. Are there any Affliction Warlock PQR profiles updated for 5.4 yet? I've only seen ones for 5.3 for any warlock spec. HB is down right now getting updated, and I'm looking for a routine for my afflock.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-profile.html ([PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile) is Nilrem's

----------


## averykey

> in Settings, you typod FlashofLight asFlaskofLight


Thank you! 

edit: Still doesn't work, won't cast anything at all. Hmm

----------


## macthebaws

I've manually renamed the file and tried doing it with updater itself as well and nothing seems to work even manually starting wow from the folder it will either say invalid wow as it has been or it won't even register that there is a wow open at all if I use the renamed file to launch the game. I'm probably missing something simple and stupid. But for the life of me I can't figure out what's going on. (I've searched through the forums and other people having a similar issue already) If anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it ! Thanks a bunch. (if it's a long explanation just pm me!)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I've manually renamed the file and tried doing it with updater itself as well and nothing seems to work even manually starting wow from the folder it will either say invalid wow as it has been or it won't even register that there is a wow open at all if I use the renamed file to launch the game. I'm probably missing something simple and stupid. But for the life of me I can't figure out what's going on. (I've searched through the forums and other people having a similar issue already) If anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it ! Thanks a bunch. (if it's a long explanation just pm me!)


have you verified your taintlog is disabled?

do /console set taintLog 0 
and then close and reopen wow and see if PQR registers it as being open when you open the 32bit version of wow

----------


## averykey

Looks like CanHeal is broken, Not sure why

Anyone have a working CanHeal function? The nova data file one I was using is not working, this doesn't work either.

function CanHeal(t)
if UnitInRange(t) 
and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
then return true else return false end 
end

edit: This version works fine

function CanHeal(t, id)
if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(id),members[1].Unit) == 1 and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
then return true else return false end 
end

----------


## Jubalee

Am I the only person getting Dced from game multiple times due to lack of memory or something?

----------


## macthebaws

Ehhhh Idk what's wrong I tried that and nothing happened so I had to open up the wtf file in notepad and manually put SET taintLog setting 0 in there but it's still not connecting at all with WoW or if I chose one of the other wows it will just say invalid.

----------


## Zeldrak

> Short answer: Yes
> Long answer: Check the community profile page.


Thanks. I have the community page (at least I think it's the community page, but I'm not sure) bookmarked. I only see one person offering an Affliction profile, and it's not updated for 5.4. Would this be the community page you're referring to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2652794 If so, it was last updated 8/13/2013. If that's not the correct one, could I bother you for a link to the current community page you're referring to? I've already used the search function with no results.



> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-profile.html is Nilrem's


Thanks cukie. I replied to your PM, as well as here. I went to the link you provided for nilrem, but when I download his/her profile it says that it hasn't been updated for three months, and is still viable for 5.3. Was there somewhere else I should be going to get a 5.4 compatible affliction profile?

----------


## jh16

> Ehhhh Idk what's wrong I tried that and nothing happened so I had to open up the wtf file in notepad and manually put SET taintLog setting 0 in there but it's still not connecting at all with WoW or if I chose one of the other wows it will just say invalid.


If it is just saying invalid then you are "actually" running the 64-bit client.

There are a few things you can do to fix this.
PQR function on pick Process window, "Disable WoW-64". This basically renames your 64-bit client so the 32-bit client doesn't switch to it. (this is due to an internal function that checks your system info)Rename the Wow-64.exe to something else yourself.
-or-Replace your Wow.exe with one that I give that disables the internal function that causes it to switch to 64-bit. or you can do the edit yourself if you have a hex editor since I provide the location anyways. (By the way there is only a 5 byte difference from the original client. So if you are worried about it you can check it yourself with a byte comparison program.)

----------


## macthebaws

Thanks, Idk what I did but deleted a few things and now its attached! lol Now gotta try to figure out the profiles and such thanks again though!

----------


## kuukuu

> Thanks. I have the community page (at least I think it's the community page, but I'm not sure) bookmarked. I only see one person offering an Affliction profile, and it's not updated for 5.4. Would this be the community page you're referring to: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2652794 ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013) If so, it was last updated 8/13/2013. If that's not the correct one, could I bother you for a link to the current community page you're referring to? I've already used the search function with no results.
> 
> Thanks cukie. I replied to your PM, as well as here. I went to the link you provided for nilrem, but when I download his/her profile it says that it hasn't been updated for three months, and is still viable for 5.3. Was there somewhere else I should be going to get a 5.4 compatible affliction profile?


That is my page yes, it was just updated today but it won't let me change the title.

----------


## billythefukingkid

Xhelper I been trying to use ur Ret Pally profile(pve) and its giving some issues. Basically i start the pull then it takes over for a sec then just stops and/or just sit there until exorcism come off cd at which point it casts that but then does nothing. Its just being really sketchy and im not sure if its me not know this bot or the profile. Can u pls help and no need to be rude kinda new to this so just trying to understand.

----------


## Ninjaderp

To you Billy I suggest you read this guide and then try to install CML's paladin-profile again, this time with PQInterface so it can work properly.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## billythefukingkid

> To you Billy I suggest you read this guide and then try to install CML's paladin-profile again, this time with PQInterface so it can work properly.
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)


okay so i did everything here and still nothing. i have the PQI installed and still its just standing there no matter the macros i use and the config says nothing. i mean i start the rotation. alt x and it says rotation enabled. but its not attacking at all, even after i attack first it doesnt continue.

Xhelper rotation attacks but it doesnt cast judgement, crusader strike ever.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay when you use it make sure its Master (CodeMyTest) Because I just did a test and it worked fine for me on dummies in shrine. Not having any of the problems you report.
Are you 90? Did you put PQR_PQI.lua in the data-folder as instructed in the guide?

----------


## xyllus

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgenden fehler im PQR Addon wenn ich den Spec auswähle....

Woran liegt es und wie kann ich das ändern? 

Suche auch noch einen User der mir PQR auf Deutsch erklären und helfen kann....Danke schonmal


*Hi, I have the following error in the PQR addon when I select the Spec ....

Why is that and how can I change that?

Search may also explain another user of PQR in German and help me .... Thanks in advance*



Date: 2013-09-12 11:20:41
ID: -1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 753
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."] line 231:
attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."]:231: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)"



Date: 2013-09-12 11:24:36
ID: 5
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."] line 231:
attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."]:231: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)"

----------


## firepong

> Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgenden fehler im PQR Addon wenn ich den Spec auswähle....
> 
> Woran liegt es und wie kann ich das ändern? 
> 
> Suche auch noch einen User der mir PQR auf Deutsch erklären und helfen kann....Danke schonmal
> 
> 
> *Hi, I have the following error in the PQR addon when I select the Spec ....
> 
> ...


My guess would be a Locale problem. Go to the Nova Thread in the Profiles section and post it there and see what happens. If it's not a Nova Profile but someone else, they are just using the Data file, then go to their own thread in the Profiles section and post there instead.

----------


## Ninjaderp

And you are a very weird spambot :S

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgenden fehler im PQR Addon wenn ich den Spec auswähle....
> 
> Woran liegt es und wie kann ich das ändern? 
> 
> Suche auch noch einen User der mir PQR auf Deutsch erklären und helfen kann....Danke schonmal
> 
> 
> *Hi, I have the following error in the PQR addon when I select the Spec ....
> 
> ...


nova_pause was removed from the new data file for 5.4 for the better Nova_Mod(), give us some time we'll get Novas profiles working.

----------


## nate8282

Anyone else not able to paste PQR profile links into the rotation editor, it's getting really annoying having to manually type in every link. Am i missing something?

----------


## firepong

Ctrl+V if on a PC or whatever it is for mac. I don't think you were ever able to right click it and click paste there.

----------


## nate8282

I know how to copy and paste, what i am saying is it doesn't work with this program, Cntrl+V doesn't work, neither does right click paste. I can paste with any other programs

----------


## leinadz

when will PQInterface be reworked for 5.4? Mine isnÄt working :/

----------


## Xelper

I just pushed out a minor update to change the functionality of the Launch WoW button. It now launches WoW with the parameter "_-noautolaunch64bit"

If your Launch WoW button doesn't work, use the "Disable WoW-64" button to set the default location. I will likely clean this up later on when I get time._

----------


## jh16

> I just pushed out a minor update to change the functionality of the Launch WoW button. It now launches WoW with the parameter "_-noautolaunch64bit"
> 
> If your Launch WoW button doesn't work, use the "Disable WoW-64" button to set the default location. I will likely clean this up later on when I get time._


Nice, never thought of using that as a shortcut argument. xD

Then again it was lame for Blizzard to even put that dumb piece of code into the 32-bit client to begin with. =\

----------


## Vinshom

> I just pushed out a minor update to change the functionality of the Launch WoW button. It now launches WoW with the parameter "_-noautolaunch64bit"
> 
> If your Launch WoW button doesn't work, use the "Disable WoW-64" button to set the default location. I will likely clean this up later on when I get time._


Hello Boss! any news or update about your PQR 3.0 ?

----------


## warlock2000

I'm getting a battlenet error #114 whenever I try to login to the game after launching with PQR. I was able to login last night with Xelper's exe.bak method. But now something has changed. I tried to fix the problem using Xelper's new PQR or jh16's wow.exe method, but to no avail. If I launch the game manually I can successfully login in 64-bit. Any ideas?

[*edited for clarity]

----------


## jh16

> I'm getting a battlenet error #114 whenever I try to login to the game after launching with PQR. I was able to login last night with Xelper's exe.bak method. But now something has changed. I tried to fix the problem using Xelper's new PQR or jh16's wow.exe method, but to no avail. If I launch the game manually I can successfully login in 64-bit. Any ideas?
> 
> [*edited for clarity]


Try deleting your Wow.exe and Wow-64.exe and run the Launcher to give you back a fresh set of exes. Go ahead and rename your 64-bit client to something other than "Wow-64.exe". Then try running the Wow.exe.

I do remember there was a lot of connection issues today since I took a look into Blizzard's Technical Support forum. So might be something to do with that. Although mine is working perfect so then again I'm not sure.

----------


## warlock2000

I'll try that ^^. It does seem more than coincidental that it exactly overlapped with the realm down connection issue.

----------


## warlock2000

Hmm no luck on that either. Even when I delete WoW-64 completely and run the launcher manually in 32-bit without it, I get the battlenet error on trying to login. Doing some more digging.

----------


## Master34

> Hmm no luck on that either. Even when I delete WoW-64 completely and run the launcher manually in 32-bit without it, I get the battlenet error on trying to login. Doing some more digging.


same for me... im pretty sure you can log in 64 bit, like me...but when the game is in 32bit (84x) we got error 114... and we ****ed since pqr need 32 bit version of the game... any suggestions to fix that?

----------


## jh16

> Hmm no luck on that either. Even when I delete WoW-64 completely and run the launcher manually in 32-bit without it, I get the battlenet error on trying to login. Doing some more digging.


Don't run the Launcher as it will replace your Wow-64.exe.

Just going to throw some ideas out.

Could your firewall be blocking your Wow.exe?

Might try flushing your DNS through command prompt. Bad DNS info could possibly be the problem. Here's the info needed to do this:


```
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /renew
```

The first will break your network link, second will flush out your DNS, third will ask your router for a new IP address and you will be connected to your network again.

----------


## wowd00d

anyone else having issues with interrupts? Mine don't work anymore on mage or hunter since the patch. Using the default xhelper profile.

----------


## warlock2000

Going down the standard battlenet error checklist. I deleted both Blizzard Entertainment and Battle.net folders. No luck.

I'll check firewalls. There was a Windows update today, so maybe that's the culprit.

Next will be flushing the DNS.

----------


## warlock2000

Not a firewall problem. Not a DNS problem. I'm absolutely baffled. 64-bit works, 32-bit gives battlenet error. And yet for some people 32-bit is working. Blizzarrrrrrddddddddddd!

----------


## kickmydog

> anyone else having issues with interrupts? Mine don't work anymore on mage or hunter since the patch. Using the default xhelper profile.


Hunter interrupt was changed. Go to my thread for the fix

----------


## dre79

*Ive tried installing the latest .NET Framework and it still comes up with the same error. It says "Not all privileges or groups referenced are assigned to the caller'. Does anyone know what it means specifically?*





> Hi all, 
> 
> Ive tried to use PQR but I get an Unhandled Exception error everytime. If I launch PQR before launching wow its fine, but as soon as I click launch wow, or if wow is already launched, the error comes up as follows:
> 
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> ...

----------


## Master34

> Don't run the Launcher as it will replace your Wow-64.exe.
> 
> Just going to throw some ideas out.
> 
> Could your firewall be blocking your Wow.exe?
> 
> Might try flushing your DNS through command prompt. Bad DNS info could possibly be the problem. Here's the info needed to do this:
> 
> 
> ...



First i want to thanks you to try to help us...i just did the ipconfig suggestion...and after that...click the new disable wow-64 button on pqr...done succesfully. So now the game start in X84 32 bit...i enter my email and password in the game...and i got error 114 again...only me and warlock2000 got this issues or what??

----------


## warlock2000

Master34 I believe I've found found it! 

There's a thread in Blizzard technical support from 2hrs ago about the battlenet error #114 and anti-virus programs. Any anti-virus program you have that runs on the BitDefender engine will block 32-bit logins. I removed Malwarebytes from my computer and turned off all of my isp's built in protection tools. Then I deleted WoW.exe and Wow-64.exe, ran the launcher, and I was able to login in 32-bit.

Try this. 

I'll try to isolate which one of the two programs I mentioned exactly was the one blocking the login (or maybe it was both!)

And thanks jh16 you were on the trail of the anti-virus thing  :Smile:

----------


## jh16

> Master34 I believe I've found found it! 
> 
> There's a thread in Blizzard technical support from 2hrs ago about the battlenet error #114 and anti-virus programs. Any anti-virus program you have that runs on the BitDefender engine will block 32-bit logins. I removed Malwarebytes from my computer and turned off all of my isp's built in protection tools. Then I deleted WoW.exe and Wow-64.exe, ran the launcher, and I was able to login in 32-bit.
> 
> Try this. 
> 
> I'll try to isolate which one of the two programs I mentioned exactly was the one blocking the login (or maybe it was both!)
> 
> And thanks jh16 you were on the trail of the anti-virus thing


Haha, well it certainly sounded like something was blocking it. Good deal you were able to figure it out.

----------


## Jettand

Everytime I open PQR, my Microsoft Framework has an "Unhandled Exception", so I repair it and restart. I've tried re-installing it as well. This framework stuff keeps comming up every few days, any reason for this? Is there a fix for it? I can't even use PQR right now because of it.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Has PQInterface been updated for 5.4?

----------


## Ninjaderp

PQInterface works just fine as it is, no need for an update as far as I know

----------


## leinadz

Hm i tried to use pqr but in pqinterface there is just written "2H Frost: running". When i attack a dummy, nothing happens. So does this have something to do with PQInterface or with the PQRBot itself? Because i updated it etc but it's not working

----------


## Master34

> Master34 I believe I've found found it! 
> 
> There's a thread in Blizzard technical support from 2hrs ago about the battlenet error #114 and anti-virus programs. Any anti-virus program you have that runs on the BitDefender engine will block 32-bit logins. I removed Malwarebytes from my computer and turned off all of my isp's built in protection tools. Then I deleted WoW.exe and Wow-64.exe, ran the launcher, and I was able to login in 32-bit.
> 
> Try this. 
> 
> I'll try to isolate which one of the two programs I mentioned exactly was the one blocking the login (or maybe it was both!)
> 
> And thanks jh16 you were on the trail of the anti-virus thing


Nice man...i have bitdefender as anti-virus...i cant try this now cauze im at the work...but yeah is probably that then....thanks a lot for sharing your solution Warlock2000!!  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> PQInterface works just fine as it is, no need for an update as far as I know


I have OCD and hate having to select that option to run outdated addons on WoW haha

----------


## kingdps

```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 09/13/13 18:07:48
Count: 202
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```


how can i fix it ?

----------


## imdasandman

> Hm i tried to use pqr but in pqinterface there is just written "2H Frost: running". When i attack a dummy, nothing happens. So does this have something to do with PQInterface or with the PQRBot itself? Because i updated it etc but it's not working


Umm. Frost has been working fine for me... Make sure you have the data folders from for the profile in the data section

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I have OCD and hate having to select that option to run outdated addons on WoW haha


Open the file (open in notepad)


```
...\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\PQInterface\PQInterface.toc
```

Edit the first line to:


```
## Interface: 50400
```

----------


## Omaha303

Here we go again, ninja patch 17371 and PQR stopped working =(

----------


## wowd00d

just got ninja patched, current version is 17371 - could we please get the new offsets? Thank you

----------


## Xelper

I'll have the offsets out shortly..

----------


## Omaha303

> I'll have the offsets out shortly..


 Hey Xelper, thanks for your work man. Check your PayPal, just made a small contribution (5U768915A9455610C)

----------


## kokinha

17371 ?????????

----------


## AtomX

> 17371 ?????????


He's getting offsets scrub. Slow your roll.

----------


## WoWSondermüll

is there a working routine for warriors for 5.4 other than arms pvp ? i might be blind, but search didnt gave me anything :>

----------


## AtomX

> is there a working routine for warriors for 5.4 other than arms pvp ? i might be blind, but search didnt gave me anything :>


Not that I've seen, some of them still kinda work, but if you wanted one you may need to get the latest 5.3 one and debug it yourself.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

I know it's been asked many times over...

In the light of recent changes (forcing x64 regardless of selected options), are there plans to create/support a x64 PQRotation?
Together with all the other (upcoming) changes (the 'connected realms' feature to mix realms together), I suspect there's something behind all this.
Not saying it's right now, but in the near future.
Blizz never does anything without a reasoning, past and present being good tutors on the matter.

Either way I'm very happy with your button to disable the x64 part. Makes like again a bit easier  :Smile: 
Thanks, Liquid.

(Can't rep you enough for all the work you do)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is there a working routine for warriors for 5.4 other than arms pvp ? i might be blind, but search didnt gave me anything :>


CT has almost completed his prot profile... just give him a little more time  :Smile:

----------


## AtomX

> CT has almost completed his prot profile... just give him a little more time


When's my druid update? >.> I want shrooms!

----------


## Soapbox

> When's my druid update? >.> I want shrooms!


Yea...Thats a great way to ask for it...

----------


## icotulookin

> CT has almost completed his prot profile... just give him a little more time


can you tell me why when I paste "https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-project/subversion/nodes/129/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt" into Donlad profile from url into it, that it always says "invalid URL"?

----------


## cukiemunster

Try opening that in your browser and downloading whatever you are looking for directly. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LiquidAtoR

btw EU is still on the 17359 patch (just opened WoW to check).

----------


## Xelper

I posted the offsets to the updater. Sorry it took me a bit longer this time (20 mins instead of 5, I was creating a video of how to find the offsets!)

----------


## icotulookin

> Try opening that in your browser and downloading whatever you are looking for directly. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I followed his directions, that's why I asked. I did this...
-- ^ COPY THIS ^ --
-- | URL INTO | --
-- " PQR " --
-------------------------


--IF YOU ARE VIEWING THIS FILE IN A WEB BROWSER

--OPEN PQR, OPEN "ROTATION EDITOR", SELECT "DOWNLOAD PROFILE FROM URL"

--AND PASTE THE URL FOR THIS WEBPAGE THERE.

--ALL FILES BELOW WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED FOR YOU.

----------


## wowd00d

Xelper, you truly are a legendary user, thanks a lot!

----------


## cukiemunster

Clipped

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

> I followed his directions, that's why I asked. I did this...
> -- ^ COPY THIS ^ --
> -- | URL INTO | --
> -- " PQR  " --
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> --IF YOU ARE VIEWING THIS FILE IN A WEB BROWSER
> 
> ...


the links in the file are outdated is why your getting errors.

its been pretty busy for us but please hang in there, I'm going over the final details of some of the profiles/program for the release this weekend. Hopefully you all will like the changes/ surprises we are working on.

----------


## dfoperative

> I posted the offsets to the updater. Sorry it took me a bit longer this time (20 mins instead of 5, I was creating a video of how to find the offsets!)


would very much like to see this video! +rep

----------


## chiloe

> Hm i tried to use pqr but in pqinterface there is just written "2H Frost: running". When i attack a dummy, nothing happens. So does this have something to do with PQInterface or with the PQRBot itself? Because i updated it etc but it's not working


My pokeman interrupt from Codemylife hasn't worked for about 1 1/2 weeks. The toons just stand there...no attacks are chosen. Was working great prior to this. Yesterday, I tried it again, and my chatbox was filled with text from PQ Interface...sorry i didn't copy it to paste here, but it was about 10 box fulls of messages. I don't use other interrupts so I don't know if they are working.

----------


## ZigizmunD

problem is gone 
delete please

----------


## paintpauller

> can you tell me why when I paste "https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-project/subversion/nodes/129/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt" into Donlad profile from url into it, that it always says "invalid URL"?


to get any profile that starts with "https" to download using PQR just remove the 's' from the end.



> I posted the offsets to the updater. Sorry it took me a bit longer this time (20 mins instead of 5, I was creating a video of how to find the offsets!)


Xelper thats great news cant wait to see the video! 

any chance you could include 'https' downloads in PQR that should be as simple as removing the "s"?

anso any chance to have some way to save user profile settings in some kind of PQR WTF folder like addons do or maybe a way to save in the WoW/WTF folder that would make saving user settings a lot easier when making a ingame UI for profiles.

as always thanks for all your hard work and quick updates! ++rep!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> My pokeman interrupt from Codemylife hasn't worked for about 1 1/2 weeks. The toons just stand there...no attacks are chosen. Was working great prior to this. Yesterday, I tried it again, and my chatbox was filled with text from PQ Interface...sorry i didn't copy it to paste here, but it was about 10 box fulls of messages. I don't use other interrupts so I don't know if they are working.


Maybe it would be a good idea to bring this issue to Codemylife in his Pokerotation-thread where he can see it, instead of here? ^^

----------


## Xelper

Here is my video on finding offsets: How to Find PQR Offsets - YouTube

And yes, I know I say "Umm" or "Ah" a lot when trying to explain something unprepared. Sue me.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Here is my video on finding offsets: How to Find PQR Offsets - YouTube
> 
> And yes, I know I say "Umm" or "Ah" a lot when trying to explain something unprepared. Sue me.


well done mr xelper  :Big Grin: 

i consider that video better than me on how to setup tortoise svn  :Wink:

----------


## Baelzebub

Nice vid Xelper. And i guess i am just being paranoid and your just being helpful in showing this and your not going to stop Deving? Just seems like your readying us to do it ourselves  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelartoledo

Hi guys, is just me or you guys are having problems with addons when activing a pqr profile and the Pqi interface isn't being loaded? PQi is'nt even in my list of addons to load in game... just asking...

P.S.: I checked that PQI is Installed properly in: \interface\addons\ and I updated the PQr.

----------


## warlock2000

Was wondering if there's a way to move/re-size in-game the PQI "custom rotation text" bar that is anchored to the top of the chat window? I have a feeling I'm overlooking something  :Smile:

----------


## DarkMassacre

Is there a way to force 3 dps abilities to be used in the start of a fight and THEN continue on with the normal profile rotation? For example all cd's MS > CS > SLAM SLAM SLAM > start rotation when the normal rotation wouldnt have you do that in any other point of the fight? It's only beneficial at the start to build up op's ...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a way to force 3 dps abilities to be used in the start of a fight and THEN continue on with the normal profile rotation? For example all cd's MS > CS > SLAM SLAM SLAM > start rotation when the normal rotation wouldnt have you do that in any other point of the fight? It's only beneficial at the start to build up op's ...


yes there is......

i recommend looking into global vars for keeping track and event readers for triggerings  :Smile:

----------


## kingdps

> Is there a way to force 3 dps abilities to be used in the start of a fight and THEN continue on with the normal profile rotation? For example all cd's MS > CS > SLAM SLAM SLAM > start rotation when the normal rotation wouldnt have you do that in any other point of the fight? It's only beneficial at the start to build up op's ...


just force slam while reck + smash is up (any target above 20% hp!)

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi guys, is just me or you guys are having problems with addons when activing a pqr profile and the Pqi interface isn't being loaded? PQi is'nt even in my list of addons to load in game... just asking...
> 
> P.S.: I checked that PQI is Installed properly in: \interface\addons\ and I updated the PQr.


Make sure you load out of date addons and have the PQR_PQI.lua in your PQR/Data-folder and it should work.

----------


## rafaelartoledo

Thank you Ninjaderp, I just realized that just one profile is crashing my addons, it starts to happen after last fix-patch... Everything is working fine. Thank you!

----------


## gen4ik

I think the PQR should have a switch sets of rotations for different specs.

/sorry for my english

----------


## Soapbox

So windows 8 did an update last night and now I can't get PQR to work. The program loads but when I try to launch wow with it or connect to a character I get a system .net framework error and PQR crashes.

I have .net 4.5 installed, ran the repair tool, nothing to repair.
I reinstalled PQR, didn't fix it
I restarted my PC, didn't fix it

Any idea why it would do this? Here's the error


Attachment 15351

----------


## jh16

> So windows 8 did an update last night and now I can't get PQR to work. The program loads but when I try to launch wow with it or connect to a character I get a system .net framework error and PQR crashes.
> 
> I have .net 4.5 installed, ran the repair tool, nothing to repair.
> I reinstalled PQR, didn't fix it
> I restarted my PC, didn't fix it
> 
> Any idea why it would do this? Here's the error


Go into your history for updates and uninstall them?
I have my updates setup to do absolutely nothing since sometimes they do more harm than good.

_Edit:_
If you uninstall one at a time from last nights date you can determine which update is the culprit.
This should be a temporary fix anyways.

----------


## Soapbox

> Go into your history for updates and uninstall them?
> I have my updates setup to do absolutely nothing since sometimes they do more harm than good.
> 
> _Edit:_
> If you uninstall one at a time from last nights date you can determine which update is the culprit.
> This should be a temporary fix anyways.


I just uninstalled any updates that occurred last night and restarted. It is still giving me the same error when I go to run PQR :S

----------


## Master34

> I posted the offsets to the updater. Sorry it took me a bit longer this time (20 mins instead of 5, I was creating a video of how to find the offsets!)


This is amazing...where/when we can see this??

----------


## Dimonoff

> This is amazing...where/when we can see this??





> Here is my video on finding offsets: How to Find PQR Offsets - YouTube
> 
> And yes, I know I say "Umm" or "Ah" a lot when trying to explain something unprepared. Sue me.


/facepalm **↓

----------


## callmerobbo

Anyone having any problems with the PQR unit distance since the latest offsets?

----------


## icotulookin

My PQR just died. I got dc'd and came back and it doesn't give me any errors but none of my profiles work. Anyone else having this problem?

----------


## Arroin

I just logged out of game and when I saw your post logged back in ,, all seems to be working fine here

----------


## Captncrunch

> My PQR just died. I got dc'd and came back and it doesn't give me any errors but none of my profiles work. Anyone else having this problem?


 I'm having it quit working in the middle of game play, no errors, and exiting the game is the only way to fix it :/

----------


## GamersChoice

Anyone recommend the best Enhancement shaman 5.4 pve profile? Using cuteones and im not really pulling numbers I should be, if people still recommend cute ones as the best i'll look into it with more detail.

thanks.

----------


## Partykilla

I've got some massive updates coming up guys, for my 5.4 arms pvp profile  :Smile: 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...pvp-5-4-a.html ([PQR] Arms Warrior PvP 5.4)
By that there is something I call: *"PowerBolt"*, that is gonna bolt- rogues on vanish, paladins when they hammer you, mages when they deep you etc  :Big Grin: 

I must update my original post completely in order to explain all the new tweaks  :Smile: 

Rogue tried to vanish :P


This is mainly designed opperate in arena, not normal BG.
I will not give out this befor I tested it in arena, atm too much is happening and I dropp some FPS, (from 120 to 60ish)
and Im thinking this is a problem for some people.

I'm will give a couple of people an "beta" version, but I must have feedback from them whom wants to try  :Smile: 
Contact me with PM if you're interested!

----------


## Riverzz

Hi i have an issue, some of my profiles doesnt work at all, right now im trying to get my holy pala to work but after the "disable 64 bits" my pqr is f***ed up and i have tried to download new profiles and thats a bit hard couse i cant find all profiles i had befor  :Frown:  

any suggestions??

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can start with mentioning what specific profiles it is you're having issues with, and ask in their respective threads.

As for finding profiles, really easy : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Xelper

> Hi i have an issue, some of my profiles doesnt work at all, right now im trying to get my holy pala to work but after the "disable 64 bits" my pqr is f***ed up and i have tried to download new profiles and thats a bit hard couse i cant find all profiles i had befor  
> 
> any suggestions??


I just want to clarify that PQR never ran in 64 bit, so disabling it hasn't broken your profiles. All disabling 64 bit does is prevent your WoW from launching in 64 bit mode, which Blizzard tries to force you to do in patch 5.4.

If anything the new patch has broken them because spells/talents/rotations/etc may have changed.  :Smile:

----------


## Wonderworm

> I'm having it quit working in the middle of game play, no errors, and exiting the game is the only way to fix it :/


Same problem here on my own personal profile which has been working fine in 5.4 until yesterday. Not sure what it is but I have disabled all addons except PQI. The only thing that changed is the new offsets with the patch. So not sure if it was the patch or offsets that caused it. I have the debugging stuff but no errors and not getting any LUA errors.

Edit: I should note it's not PQR itself because it still functions. For example I have code to go into moonkin form and I can click off the form and it puts me back into moonkin form. So I will just remove all my abilities and add them back in one at a time to find out which one is causing the problem. Maybe some spell id changed or something in the latest hot patch.

----------


## Wonderworm

Found my problem in my profile

PQR_UnitFacing

This is causing my problem. Removed it and profile works like a charm. I had this in my init ability that way when I am running away from my target my toon doesn't spaz out trying to cast when it can't because I am facing away



```
or not PQR_UnitFacing(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;target&amp;quot;)
```

is what I was using.

----------


## Xelper

Okay I just noticed there is something wrong with the offsets for the object manager. Its breaking the PQR_UnitFacing functionality and such. I'll look into it.

EDIT: Okay, all set. Hit download offsets or run PQRUpdater. This may also fix the not responding issues you have been seeing and may fix a bunch of profiles. No idea how, but a single offset was wrong, even though I tested the object manager to verify they were right at the end of my video on finding offsets. Oh well.

----------


## TrioxX

Sorry for asking, but i can't find an actual Arcane Mage (PVE) Profile. Can anyone suggest me something that works?

----------


## cpowroks

> Anyone recommend the best Enhancement shaman 5.4 pve profile? Using cuteones and im not really pulling numbers I should be, if people still recommend cute ones as the best i'll look into it with more detail.
> 
> thanks.


I just updated my profile for 5.4
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Cpoworks's PQR profiles)

tbh I dont think cute is still updating her Enhance profile. but i may be wrong

----------


## b0nze

Hey there folks,

How can I make PQR execute a Macro one once, but keep another Macro running in a loop?

This is what I got so far, but it keeps spamming both. I tried some things now, but I really ain't got any clue about LUA



```
if PQR_InterruptStarted then
		 RunMacro("SGIStart")
		 RunMacro("SGI")
		PQR_DelayRotation(3) 
end
```

----------


## korbon

> Sorry for asking, but i can't find an actual Arcane Mage (PVE) Profile. Can anyone suggest me something that works?


you can see at Soapbox *Elite*(PAID) Profiles

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey there folks,
> 
> How can I make PQR execute a Macro one once, but keep another Macro running in a loop?
> 
> This is what I got so far, but it keeps spamming both. I tried some things now, but I really ain't got any clue about LUA
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
if PQR_InterruptStarted then
     if not _ranamacro then
          _ranamacro = true
          RunMacro("SGIStart")
     end
     RunMacro("SGI")
     PQR_DelayRotation(3)
end
```

notes if you want the first macro ran again you'll need to set _ranamacro to false or nil or /reloadui and re-enable pqr

----------


## b0nze

+rep, thank you very much for your fast response

----------


## jarrito66

Question: Is it possible to create a profile (PVP) that plays off a target's class rather than just just reacting to certain spells. Like could I create a "druid" code/ability that would have a set list of reactions and counters to when I'm battling a druid? Not sure if this would have any benefit at all but I'm just testing a theory.

----------


## Terrorbytes

Hello, new PQR user here, I was wondering if anyone can help me with this code I am trying to do, and that if it possible to do.




> -- Target Check & Mana Check
> if UnitExists("focus") then
> if (UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100) <= 85 then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123040), "focus")
> end


Is it possible to automatically cast Mindbender on my Focus Target(If it exists) when my Mana is at or below 85%?
My code up top does not cast anything >,<
Thanks!

----------


## anon667

> Hello, new PQR user here, I was wondering if anyone can help me with this code I am trying to do, and that if it possible to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to automatically cast Mindbender on my Focus Target(If it exists) when my Mana is at or below 85%?
> My code up top does not cast anything >,<
> Thanks!


Is that the code that's included in a single rotation ability (e.g. called Mindbender) or is it part of a bigger one (one that does more things inside)? If it's the first situation, check if you've set your Spell ID to 0 and your Target as Custom and make sure to "return true" if the ability is on the GCD (after CastSpellByName). You could also add a spell range check, so it will try to cast it only when the target is in range.

Edit: Spell ID to 0 and Target as Custom on the left side of the editor window (where you can change the ability's name, Recast Delay etc.).
Edit2: Also you can add a check if the spell is available for cast (PQR_SpellAvailable(123040)).

----------


## DiabloFan

You should only set the target to custom when using PQR_CustomTarget, which he's not. He can just leave it as target and it will work fine. Only thing that jumps out at me is that he's missing an end, adding a return true might be necessary too. If neither of those fix it then the spellID isn't correct, try changing it to CastSpellByName("Mindbender") and see if that works.

Should look like this:



```

local playerMana = UnitPower("player") / UnitPowerMax("player") * 100if UnitExists("focus") and playerMana <= 85 then    CastSpellByName("Mindbender","focus")end 


```

Don't add return true after CastSpellByName unless you add PQR_SpellAvailable as well.

----------


## darkayo

Hello,
I would like to add some NPC i have to heal in my profile ( Vaschiusa HPal ).
I have NPC's id on wowhead.
Any help please ?

----------


## unclesam77

EDIT: SOLVED
after spamming the update button..and renaming the wow -32 to wow.exe



will someone upload the correct offsets? i tried downloading from the launcehr itself but i still get the "edit mode (no bot functionality) in the launcher...

the offsets i downloaded is 


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17359</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FFA0</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> ...


and 



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <Offsets>
> <CurrentWoWVersion>17371</CurrentWoWVersion>
> <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
> <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
> <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
> <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
> <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
> <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FEDA</Lua_DoStringAddress>
> ...


thank you.

----------


## Xelper

If a mod reads this, please lock this thread. 

To everyone else, I have created a new thread at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ation-bot.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------

